# Especulación con ALTCOINS IV



## calopez (22 Ene 2018)

Continuación de....

Especulacion con ALTCOINS

Especulación con ALTCOINS II

Especulación con ALTCOINS III


----------



## arras2 (22 Ene 2018)

pole

@Davitin

KYC

Conozca a su cliente - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Supngo que en ese caso es hacer la lista de quien quiere comprar chapas, etc...


----------



## burbujeado (22 Ene 2018)

Calopez ya tienes bitcoños?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (22 Ene 2018)

KYC__>Know your customer.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2018 at 11:17 ----------

We bring robots to life - Hanson Robotics Ltd.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (22 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> KYC__>Know your customer.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ene-2018 at 11:17 ----------
> 
> We bring robots to life - Hanson Robotics Ltd.



Yo cuando veo los videos de Sophia etc, es cuando veo muy posible de aquí a 10 años tener robots para tareas del hogar o trabajos pesados, tal cual como en las películas de Ciencia Ficción, es una tecnología en pañales pero que avanza a buen ritmo, pensad lo que eran los móviles hace 10 años...y hace 20 ni te digo... cuando empiecen a dar beneficio económico real, es cuando todos los fabricantes se pondrán las pilas y llegará el Boom. 

Hanson Robotics sería como la punta de lanza del sector, si desarrolla unas cuantas patentes y no se duermen en los laureles puede valer billones.


----------



## blubleo (22 Ene 2018)

La app de dent para Android salía a principios de febrero no? A ver si eso y el whitepaper de trigger me dan una alegroa porque estamos de capa caída...

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (22 Ene 2018)

blubleo dijo:


> La app de dent para Android salía a principios de febrero no? A ver si eso y el whitepaper de trigger me dan una alegroa porque estamos de capa caída...
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



DENT ,blockchain REAL que hace cosas YA. 
Subira si o si, cuando saquen para Android (o antes)
Es el 90% de su mercado.
Volvera a maximos (como minimo)

Tan seguro como que 2+2=4

Despues, ya veremos.


----------



## Patanegra (22 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> DENT ,blockchain REAL que hace cosas YA.
> Subira si o si, cuando saquen para Android (o antes)
> Es el 90% de su mercado.
> Volvera a maximos (como minimo)
> ...



eso espero, porque es mi posicion numero uno


----------



## Cayo Marcio (22 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> eso espero, porque es mi posicion numero uno



Para mi que te vas a jubilar antes de lo que crees... 

Yo meti 200 cochinos euros y aún hoy es el día que me arrepiento de no haber puesto al menos 500, aún así son 130000 Dent, un buen pellizco, ya que pille buen precio.


----------



## arras2 (22 Ene 2018)

Pues el white paper de trig, le ha sentado como una patada en los cojones a la cotización... ¿Alguien interpreta el por qué? 

Supongo que por que no hay nada más que una idea de funcionamiento que todavía no tiene utilidad clara partners dispuestos a utilizar ese sistema. Tocará esperar a ver si llegan a algún acuerdo con alguna empresa pepino de armamento.


----------



## trancos123 (22 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Pues el white paper de trig, le ha sentado como una patada en los cojones a la cotización... ¿Alguien interpreta el por qué?



Quizás porque la gente esperaba poder vender directamente las ammo en el mercado y no a través de sus propios exchanges?
Tb fallan en el tema de marketing.


----------



## silverwindow (22 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Pues el white paper de trig, le ha sentado como una patada en los cojones a la cotización... ¿Alguien interpreta el por qué?



A ver, mi humilde punto de vista es que, el whitpaper esta muy bien, muy gonito y tal, un gran esquema, un sistema de mnodes,div, ammo y su puta madre, todo muy bien montado y tal

peeeerooooo

sober papel, y sobre algoritmo.Y eso lo hace cualqueir crypto.

Donde estan los partners serios, cuantas firmas tiene ya? Ande esta la chicha?

No sera el clasico quien mucho abarca poco aprieta?

Digo todo esto des del punto de vista del crypto-hinversor escaldado y desconfiado, que se esta volvioendo mas tocatejista y realista cada dia que pasa.

Pero qeu vamos, mañana te hace un 500% y nos quedamos todos asin ::


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (22 Ene 2018)

blubleo dijo:


> La app de dent para Android salía a principios de febrero no? A ver si eso y el whitepaper de trigger me dan una alegroa porque estamos de capa caída...
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



Cryptocurrency Calendar

28 February 2018 (or earlier) 
Dent (DENT)
Dent Android App Release




31 March 2018 (or earlier) 
Dent (DENT)
iOS app 1.0 launch



31 March 2018 (or earlier) 
Dent (DENT)
Launching Android App



30 June 2018 (or earlier) 
Dent (DENT)
Launching Exchange Webapp


----------



## Patanegra (22 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Para mi que te vas a jubilar antes de lo que crees...
> 
> Yo meti 200 cochinos euros y aún hoy es el día que me arrepiento de no haber puesto al menos 500, aún así son 130000 Dent, un buen pellizco, ya que pille buen precio.



pues el mercado no lo reconoce ya que Dent esta muy por debajo de maximos (estoy muy por encima del precio de compra). De heco Dent ya habia empezado a bajar de maximos a finales de Diciembre....

El mercado se equivoca? o nos equivocamos nosotros?

sabemos mas nosotros o el mercado?


----------



## Cayo Marcio (22 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Cryptocurrency Calendar
> 
> 28 February 2018 (or earlier)
> Dent (DENT)
> ...




Que pasada de RoadMap, seguramente pille algunas más, aprovechad para comprar, luego os acordaréis de cuando estaba a 3 céntimos...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (22 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Que pasada de RoadMap, seguramente pille algunas más, aprovechad para comprar, luego os acordaréis de cuando estaba a 3 céntimos...



Yo vendí cuando pego el pepinazo(ROI básico), seguramente compre 100 eurillos ahora y los deje muertos para 2-3 añitos.No sé si se mutiplicara por mil, pero un x3 o x4 seguro que hace, en IOs no tuvo mala acogida.

Pero siendo realistas, es una aplicación para pobres y turistas.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (22 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> pues el mercado no lo reconoce ya que Dent esta muy por debajo de maximos (estoy muy por encima del precio de compra). De heco Dent ya habia empezado a bajar de maximos a finales de Diciembre....
> 
> El mercado se equivoca? o nos equivocamos nosotros?
> 
> sabemos mas nosotros o el mercado?



Hay que tener paciencia, muchas monedas con proyectos muy buenos languidecen durante temporadas mientras las shitcoins suben (Ejem, TRON,PAccoin)... 

Pero yo creo que al final el mercado se impone y lo bueno sale a flote...y se mantiene.


----------



## Pisuk (22 Ene 2018)

En el caso de Dent, es que tiene un supply de monedas enorme, están ahora 1/10 de las monedas totales. Veo complicado que suba a lo bestia, pero nunca se sabe en shitland...


----------



## Cayo Marcio (22 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Yo vendí cuando pego el pepinazo(ROI básico), seguramente compre 100 eurillos ahora y los deje muertos para 2-3 añitos.No sé si se mutiplicara por mil, pero un x3 o x4 seguro que hace, en IOs no tuvo mala acogida.
> 
> Pero siendo realistas, es una aplicación para pobres y turistas.



El 90% del mundo es pobre, sobre todo en mercados emergentes como África seguramente tenga muy buena acogida, he leído que unos de los mayores operadores con los que tenia contratos Dent es en Nigeria, 186 millones de habitantes, y uno de los países que mas crece del mundo. 
Sumale toda la Emigración Africana que quiere hablar con sus parientes en Europa o comprar datos cuando vienen de visita. 

Yo creo que es un mercado enorme, ahora encima sumále también todo el Subcontinente Indio,unos 400 millones de personas, como clientes potenciales... es una bomba.

A mi me pinta muy bien, no tengo bola de cristal y mañana igual peta todo, pero de los proyectos que llevo es uno de los que mejor potencial le veo este 2018.


Edito: Van a abrir un centro de operaciones en Singapur, si alguien busca trabajo ya sabe...Twitter

Si esto no es un proyecto creciendo que baje dios y lo vea.


----------



## arras2 (22 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> A ver, mi humilde punto de vista es que, el whitpaper esta muy bien, muy gonito y tal, un gran esquema, un sistema de mnodes,div, ammo y su puta madre, todo muy bien montado y tal
> 
> peeeerooooo
> 
> ...



has conseguido plasmar lo que yo pienso. Me cuesta expresarme .


----------



## golden graham (22 Ene 2018)

tengo 600 pavos preparados para meter en alguna moneda? alguna sugerencia?


----------



## lurker (22 Ene 2018)

qué pasa con AGI? Parece que va pinchando el hype? o consolidando? en fin, ni las toco, ahí quedan en mew esperando a que crezca el proyectazo que tienen entre manos


----------



## Superoeo (22 Ene 2018)

Bueno, pues vamos a inaugurar el nuevo hilo hablando de SingularityNet. Vamos a intentar desentrañar qué se oculta detrás de esta empresa y este token (AGI).

Os cuelgo aquí el documento resumido del Whitepaper donde explican ellos mismos la utilidad de Token. 

Exploring the Utility of SingularityNET

Voy a ir traduciendo (con mi inglés justo por lo que puede haber cosas que no comprenda del todo)

En resumen el token tiene 4 utilidades:

*1*.Servir como método transaccional
*2.*Como “asentamiento”. (Entiendo que se refieren a centralización de la información de la IA en su protocolo)
*3.*Como incentivos
*4.*Como Gobernancia.

Ahora pasemos a ver cada uno de ellos en detalle.

*1. Método Transaccional:*

Este creo que es el más obvio. Comentan que SingularityNet es un protocolo opensource y una colección de Smart contracts para el mercado descentralizado de servicios de IA. Cualquiera puede añadir sus servicios de IA a la network de Singularity y ser remunerado por ello con AGIs. Usando esta blockchain las IA pueden interaccionar entre sí, y con clientes externos.

El Token AGI hace que las transacciones de red sea posibles a través de:

-Interoperanbilidad: La red podrá interactuar con multiples blockchains e infraestructuras de red. El token permite a los clientes y las empresas de IA realizar transacciones centralizadas en este token independientemente de la tecnología subyacente que utilicen.

-Modularidad: Las capacidades flexibles de la red permiten colaboraciones de empresas de IA y métodos de recuperación de fallos.

-Escalabilidad: SingularityNet hospedará con seguridad los contratos públicos y los privados por lo que se pueden construir aplicaciones más flexibles y con costos de transacción casi nulos.

-Soberanía de los datos y privacidad: El control e intercambio de datos del usuario incluye controles habilitados para la privacidad. El acceso se valida mediante Smart contracts y la blockchain.

*2.Settlements* (Asentamientos, no sé si esta traducción es correcta. Probablemente no).

Básicamente con el token AGI los usuarios de la red pueden realizar transacciones en el mercado desde miles de contratos, tecnologías y protocolos, y todas realizadas en un libro de transacciones auditable públicamente (osea transparencia en las transacciones)

Con esto se crea una experiencia “plug and play” para los desarrolladores de IA, pues el acceso a los compradores es instantáneo, y estos pueden acceder fácilmente a cualquier recurso que esté en la red, pudiendo los vendedores monetizar esto sin problemas.

*3.Incentivos:*

Al poseer tokens AGI contribuyes al funcionamiento de la red de SIngularityNet. Entiendo pues que podrás tener tus tokens en Staking ayudando al funcionamiento de la red, confirmando transacciones (No he leído nada al respecto, pero hay posibilidad de que saquen MasterNodes?), y a cambio serás recompensado por ello con tokens AGI. Tendríamos por tanto aquí un Token con “dividendos” si no lo he entendido mal.

Aquì ya hay algo que no termino de entender y es que vienen a decir que tu puedes stakear tus AGIs para apoyar un proyecto determinado, pero que dependiendo del rango del proyecto (basado en su reputación), te darán más o menos rewards.

Y que si el agente de IA falla al procesar tareas correctamente o su reputación disminuye, el stake es confiscado y depositado en la “curation reward pool”. No sé a qué se refiere con este término. No entiendo bien esta parte. A ver si alguien le puede echar un ojo y nos lo puede explicar.

Pero más tarde afirman que este diseño otorga a cada titular de tokens AGI un mayor poder adquisitivo. Que para reclamar AGIs adicionales solo tienes que elegir a los mejores agentes de IA y que sean adoptados por el mercado. Y que estos serán recompensados con un buen reparto de nuevos tokens por promocionar el descubrimiento de agentes de IA de alta calidad.

También comentan que a medida que crezca el volumen de procesamiento y los clientes para un agente de IA, el staking de ese proyecto ofrecerá rendimientos decrecientes,y las recompensas más grandes se las llevarán los primeros participantes (los que creyeron en el proyecto cuando no era conocido). Que esto incentiva a los “curators” (que deben ser los propietarios de AGIs, osea nosotros, supongo) a buscar nuevos agentes de IA (con lo de agents entiendo que se referirán a proyectos), para apostar por ellos y promoverlos (y que no vaya todo el mundo a por los proyectos más solidos).

Y que dependiendo del precio que tenga el AGI, este mercado podrá crear una industria completa para promover los servicios de SIngularityNet a los compradores que los necesitan. En caso de que esto ocurra el mercado descentralizaco puede reemplazar efectivamente las medidas como el KYC (NO entiendo todo este párrafo y seguramente lo haya traducido como el culo así que lo posteo tal cual en inglés por si alguien puede traducirlo o explicarlo mejor).

“As the volume of processing and clients for an AI Agent grows, staking delivers diminishing returns, with the largest rewards going to the earliest stakers. This incentivizes curators to be on the hunt for new AI Agents to stake and promote. Depending on the price of AGI, this AI curation market could create a whole cottage industry for promoting SingularityNET AI services to buyers that need them. Should that happen, the decentralized curation market can effectively replace cruder indications of reputation like external KYC validation.”


*4.Gobernancia:*

Las transacciones del mercado se sucederán entre agentes de IA en la red o entre entidades externas y agentes de IA. Que para fomentar este mercado dinámico, SingularityNET no va a cobrar tarifas de transacción (bien por ellos). Que por el contrario, las operaciones de red se financiarán de manera democrática mediante decisiones de los participantes de la red para dirigir una fracción de los tokens recién creados hacia las entidades que mejoran la infraestructura de la red. Que piensan que poner a la comunidad a cargo del sistema tenderá a hacer que el sistema actúe en beneficio de la comunidad (No sé esto si será tan bonito, pero desde luego me parece una idea interesante si funciona).

Y que SingularityNet cuenta con el respaldo de la fundación SingularityNET Foundation que opera bajo la creencia de que los beneficios de la IA no deben estar dominados por un conjunto pequeño de instituciones poderosas (monopolio) si no que deben estar compartidas por todos. Que uno de los objetivos claves de SingularityNET es garantizar que la tecnología sea benevolente de acuerdo a los estándares humanos (vaya tela xD) y la red esté diseñada para inventivar y recompensar a los “jugadores beneficiosos”

Grosso modo esto es lo que vienen a decir sobre el token. ¿Qué os parece? ¿Cómo lo veis? 
A mi el proyecto me parece cojonudo y tal como lo explican sí le veo utilidad al token. Pero bueno a ver si alguien más entendido en temas técnicos puede debatir todo lo comentado, y podemos llegar a algunas conclusiones interesantes.

Davitin, no me he podido mirar lo de DeepBrainChain pero si quieres mirarlo tú y poner por aquí lo que se cuentan, y qué diferencias tiene con SingularityNET y demás, sería genial.


----------



## plus ultra (22 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> A ver, mi humilde punto de vista es que, el whitpaper esta muy bien, muy gonito y tal, un gran esquema, un sistema de mnodes,div, ammo y su puta madre, todo muy bien montado y tal
> 
> peeeerooooo
> 
> ...



Post para ponerlo al principio del hilo,releerlo antes de entrar en cada proyecto y recomendarselo a alguien que pregunte por XXX,recomendado desde la A hasta el ::


----------



## lurker (22 Ene 2018)

Gracias por el resumen ! la verdad es que la idea es un pasote. El LIDL del proyecto es todo un personaje , y además judío Ben Goertzel - Wikipedia


----------



## D_M (22 Ene 2018)

Yo vendí mi DENT para invertir en cosas mas seguras y con mayor crecimiento. Nada impide que las grandes de telefonía les dé por hacer su propio DENT sin usar tokens. Tu de querer comprar datos a alguien, ¿prefieres comprar tokens y tal para comprar crédito o prefieres dejarte de rollos y pagar x cantidad de Euros con tarjeta crédito o paypal?



lurker dijo:


> qué pasa con AGI? Parece que va pinchando el hype? o consolidando? en fin, ni las toco, ahí quedan en mew esperando a que crezca el proyectazo que tienen entre manos



Yo lo vendí para comprar CND.


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pero qeu vamos, mañana te hace un 500% y nos quedamos todos asin ::



Mañana igual no...pero cuando lo haga con cierto volumen, ya sebes : Será el "ayer" de la oficialización de un contrato.



Cayo Marcio dijo:


> El 90% del mundo es pobre, sobre todo en mercados emergentes como África seguramente tenga muy buena acogida, he leído que unos de los mayores operadores con los que tenia contratos Dent es en Nigeria, 186 millones de habitantes, y uno de los países que mas crece del mundo.
> Sumale toda la Emigración Africana que quiere hablar con sus parientes en Europa o comprar datos cuando vienen de visita.
> 
> Yo creo que es un mercado enorme, ahora encima sumále también todo el Subcontinente Indio,unos 400 millones de personas, como clientes potenciales... es una bomba.
> ...



Según leí, es comercio de datos, no ?

Al loro, que en principio, ENIGMA tira éso por los suelos. Catalyst administraría el libre manejo de datos facilitados al 200%. El emisor controlaría sus datos y,como mucho, los cedería puntualmente . Es una de las premisas que se marca : Evitar que las comunicaciones sean una fuente constante de info vendible en el mercado a capricho de quien la custodia.


----------



## sabueXo (22 Ene 2018)

¿Alguien podría explicar el por qué de esto?

Hay una orden de compra de TRIG de unos 9,9 - 10 ETH que nunca compra.

Cuando el precio se acerca a su orden de compra, o incluso llega, desaparece y vuelve a aparecer más abajo sin comprar.

Lleva así varios días, lo detecte con un precio de TRIG de 0,003500 y ahí sigue días después.

Si el precio sube, la oden desaparece y aparece más arriba, pero nunca compra.

Da la sensación de que intenta bajar el precio y lo está consiguiendo.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (22 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Mañana igual no...pero cuando lo haga con cierto volumen, ya sebes : Será el "ayer" de la oficialización de un contrato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según tengo entendido Dent, en el futuro cubrirá todo, se centran sobre todo en tarjetas prepago, donde con Dent podrás comprar de todo, minutos,sms, datos, tarjeta Dent y tira millas. Con 1 sola tarjeta de movil podrás viajar por todo el mundo pagando con Dent o tu pagar a familiares que están en otros países. 

El que haya viajado a otros países sabe el coñazo que es hoy en día con el roaming etc, lo bueno de Dent es que está funcionando YA, en 6 meses tiene la mitad de su RoadMap lista, la App de Android como han dicho sale en Febrero-Marzo. 

Google-Traduccion de la Web de Dent: 


Spoiler



Adición de ampliaciones de tarjetas SIM prepagas en todo el mundo para ofrecer DENT para cubrir por completo la necesidad de los clientes de prepago.
DENT Wireless actualmente está estudiando la posibilidad de recargar tarjetas SIM prepagas y permitir que el usuario pague con DENT. De esta forma, un usuario puede remitir, por ejemplo, un valor de $ 10 a sus familiares en otro país y pagar con DENT. La experiencia fácil del usuario será la clave para esto.

Nuestro objetivo es hacer que la aplicación DENT sea lo único que los usuarios necesitan en sus teléfonos, independientemente de si necesitan datos, minutos, SMS u otros créditos. Actualmente estamos trabajando en acuerdos para cubrir cientos de operadores móviles en todo el mundo.



Pero bueno que cada cual saque sus conclusiones,puedo estar equivocado, yo no intento convencer a nadie ni los de Dent me pagan un duro por publicidad..


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2018)

golden graham dijo:


> tengo 600 pavos preparados para meter en alguna moneda? alguna sugerencia?



Yo estoy esperando una tranferencia fiat para meterle a DeepBrain Chain.


----------



## thanthalas (22 Ene 2018)

Alguien podria explicar el proyecto Vechain?.Parece inmune a los vaivenes de la cotizacion.


----------



## Carlos1 (22 Ene 2018)

Muy buenas.

Con respecto a BEE, ¿ están regalando tokens por apuntarte en su página o ya solo queda la opción de compra?

Gracias.


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Post para ponerlo al principio del hilo,releerlo antes de entrar en cada proyecto y recomendarselo a alguien que pregunte por XXX,recomendado desde la A hasta el ::



OK...pero si funcionas así, no sales del top 10, que conste... y aquí mucha gente no es que busque proyectos con recorrido en su revalorización - éso, todos - ...sino que los necesita para adelantarse en la cola. Y encontrarlos, SIEMPRE va a ser un cara o cruz entre algo que cuaje en el futuro...o que se quede e el camino : EL día que sea algo sólido, el margen de crecimiento, se acorta, eso es de perogrullo.

La mayoría de proyectos administran el roadmap paso a paso ( éso sin entrar en quien funciona a base de golpes de efecto pura y simplemente ).

Sobre Triggers en particular, una cosa que ya comentamos en su día : Están introducidos en círculos "militares" USA y éso es evidente : Exmiembros en el team, sponsorización de eventos ad hoc ( supono que cualquiera no entra en la criba en conferencias con miembros de la castuzilla mlitar, policial, etc ) .

Finalmente, su producto ( Pues el producto estrella es UNO ) busca un DETONANTE de mercado : Si lo consigue, abrirá la lata...y si no, que sencillamente no funcione para nadie es una posibilidad a valorar ( o, en tal caso, que requiera poner su planteamiento o partes de él patasarriba ).

Lo LÓGICO orientándose a la administración pública, es que la salida de producto esté hiperchequeada antes de mover un céntimo. Así funcionan estas cosas normalmente. Luego, la administración, cuando le den mascado algo que pueda defender como de interés público , abre la espita.

Los timmings , pues, son fundamentales. Yo insisto : Creoq ue antes de pillar con la administración USA, chequearán en Filipinas, donde ya han dado muestras de andar enredando. Cómo quede todo entonces podría ser el previo a un hipotético salto de calidad definitivo.

No lo veo para mañana a mediodía, desde luego. Y , por lo que adornan cada paso, sí trillado de caracoleos publicitarios...pero vamos, que éso va en fiunción de cómo tengan de trincado el asunto realmente en trastienda ( que, como digo, es más que posible que esté más que currado ya desde antes de soltar el primer pavo).

Palomitas.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2018 at 12:58 ----------




sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría explicar el por qué de esto?



Podría estar cubriéndose ante un posble 2demún.

Mientras los movimientos del proyecto sean compensados...pasapalabra...y ponen el "seguro" más arriba.

Insisto : El mercado de Triggers , en principio, no está orientado a particulares, es muy puntual : AAPP con grandes presupuestos ( y pedidos a la altura ) : No buscan enderme su dispositivo a mí, sino la firma de un castuzo.

El día que su sistema provoque una venta, no será una pistola...serán 7.000 dispositivos.

*edito : Releo y...en fin...9 y pico o 10 ETH son una mierda...2 putos Mnodes. Medidas de un particular cuealquiera. *

---------- Post added 22-ene-2018 at 13:02 ----------




Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Según tengo entendido Dent, en el futuro cubrirá todo, se centran sobre todo en tarjetas prepago, donde con Dent podrás comprar de todo, minutos,sms, datos, tarjeta Dent y tira millas. Con 1 sola tarjeta de movil podrás viajar por todo el mundo pagando con Dent o tu pagar a familiares que están en otros países.
> 
> El que haya viajado a otros países sabe el coñazo que es hoy en día con el roaming etc, lo bueno de Dent es que está funcionando YA, en 6 meses tiene la mitad de su RoadMap lista, la App de Android como han dicho sale en Febrero-Marzo.
> 
> ...



OK...entonces, no es comercio de datos...sino una operadora global de acceso...es éso ?

Si es así...ni puto caso a lo que he comentado antes...no vendría a cuento, mea culpa.


----------



## Superoeo (22 Ene 2018)

Por cierto, BTC cayendo parece y PIVX subiendo... interesante. Se viene un pump?


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> has conseguido plasmar lo que yo pienso. Me cuesta expresarme .



Yo a esto le añadiria...el hecho de que la otra empresa de Triggers cotice en bolsa. El día en que wall street caiga.. La cotizacion de la empresa que esta en el criptomundo tambien se verá afectada...es mas dependiente la empresa del criptomnundo de wallstreet que la que va a cotizar en la bolsa del criptomundo.


----------



## D_M (22 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando una tranferencia fiat para meterle a DeepBrain Chain.



¿Prefieres DBC a CND?


----------



## Albertezz (22 Ene 2018)

Mañana es la ico de CargoX (presale). Acordaros, esta va a dar más de un x20.


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Por cierto, BTC cayendo parece y PIVX subiendo... interesante. Se viene un pump?



A *PIVX*, Apple le ha echado para atrás su aplicación para Iphone, que lo sepáis. Una putada, porque éso era un arreón claro. De todos modos, cuanta más tralla les den, mejor.

En Apple deben ser rigurosos de cojones ( Leí ayer a Spock, uno de los devs , que era la segunda vez que le pasa...la anterior, en su momento, con Dash  - lo que confirma el proyecto como algo más que un mero fork de Dash y su equipo, de cierto caché técnico... mayor , desde luego, que el de una panda de hamijetes - ).

Intentaré saber más de cómo se lo toman, si sigue como algo inexcusable en su roadmap o lo pasan al final de la lista, etc...

EN fin, si cumplen su roadmap, y es algo que , más o menos abruptamente, hacen siempre,..en tiendo que sólo le falta algún Padrino/Partner de relumbrón para el salto al top del ranking. ( Ojo, Top "conceptual" , el precio y puesto me resultan relativamente secundarios )

Palomitas.


----------



## burbujeado (22 Ene 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> Mañana es la ico de CargoX (presale). Acordaros, esta va a dar más de un x20.



La whilelist estaba cerrada no?


----------



## Superoeo (22 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> A *PIVX*, Apple le ha echado para atrás su aplicación para Iphone, que lo sepáis. Una putada, porque éso era un arreón claro. De todos modos, cuanta más tralla les den, mejor.
> 
> En Apple deben ser rigurosos de cojones ( Leí ayer que a Spock, uno de los devs , que era la segunda vez que le pasa...la anterior, con Dash  ).
> 
> Intentaré saber más de cómo se lo toman, si sigue como alo inexcusable en su roadmap o lo pasan al final de la lista, etc...




Ouch qué putadón sí. Entonces no entiendo este pump de ahora cuando debería ocurrir lo cotrario ienso:

Bueno... tienen mucho que hacer aún y un gran roadmap así que tampoco debería ser el fin del mundo.


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2018)

D_M dijo:


> ¿Prefieres DBC a CND?



La de cnd no la conocía pero mirando el hilo de bitcointalk tiene buena pinta (predicción de mercados financieros), ahora esta barata y según coinmarketcap subí un 36% desde ayer, puede ser una buena inversión también.

Entre las dos no se, son proyectos muy diferentes.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 22-ene-2018 at 13:33 ----------




Albertezz dijo:


> Mañana es la ico de CargoX (presale). Acordaros, esta va a dar más de un x20.



En una ido buena de esas me quiero meter yo...hay que hacer alguna pre inscripción?

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Ouch qué putadón sí. Entonces no entiendo este pump de ahora cuando debería ocurrir lo cotrario ienso:
> 
> Bueno... tienen mucho que hacer aún y un gran roadmap así que tampoco debería ser el fin del mundo.



El roadmap , sn llegar a la excelencia de ETH o Dash , es digno de un desarrollo TOP , de largo ( posiblemente, le falta sólo la pasta ). Cumpliendo, están al borde de su canonización...o de un quiero y no puedo ( por el que no apuesto, son cabezones y currantes de cojones ).

Espero que lo de Apple se lo curren hasta sacarlo ( La mayoría son yankees y supongo que sabrán la importancia que tiene - entre la comunidad, la puesta de largo ante Apple fue enormemente celebrada -).


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

*Singulritynet debe ser entendida como una appstore.* Esa es la idea del proyeto. *Es algo simple pero brillante.* Por eso me atrevo a decir que cualquier idea/proyecto grande (de empresas poderosas) ligada a Inteligencia artificial, van a tener que pasar por SingularityNet.
Su funcion es la de poner en funcionamiento una plataforma en la que cualquierdesarrollador de AI pueda poner su algoritmo a la venta en ella, sin perder los derechos de autor o bien vendiendolos.
SingularityNet descentraliza el conocimiento de la Ai que tienen empresas como google, Microsoft, Amazon, Uber o empresas contratistas militares como Boston Dinamics, Raytheon, o gubernamentales como Darpa.

*Descentralizar el conocimiento de AI centralizandola en su plataforma, dejando que el conocimiento privado sea de dominio publico, con esto expandiria la evolucion de la AI.*

Supongamos que yo sea desarrollador de Algoritmos de AI. Vivo en Colombia, hablo ingles, pero soy una autentica mente brillante que nunca fue a la universidad pero que he aprendido de inteligencia artificial con lectura y aprendizaje propio.
Ni DARPA, ni la NASA, ni Facebook, ni Google tienen idea de que soy un genio colombiano desarrollador de algoritmos.Un día entro a SingularityNet pongo en su appstore mis 35 algoritmos AI y espero a un cliente interesado..un dia veo que Darpa, la NSA, la CIA y Kalashnikov (si los rusos que hacen la AK-47) estan interesados en mis algoritmos, los vendo a traves de un smart contract y me hago multimillonario. 
Fin del ejemplo.

Edito: para poner dos ejemplos mas.

Resulta que a *Triggers* le hace falta 1, 2 o 3 algoritmos para que el funcionamiento de su idea de un arma completamente segura, sea un hecho. Pues, dejan de estancarse mas en crear esos algoritmos, se les ocurre la grandiosa indea de pasarse por SingularityNET...y voila! encuentran justo lo que necesitan, compran los algoritmos y terminan su proyecto! Los de Triggers se hacen ricos, el desarrollador de los algoritmos se hace rico y los de SingularityNet se hacen mas ricos aun..

el ultimo ejemplo: *A Amazon* le hace falta de nuevo, unos 4 o 5 algoritmos para poder que sus Drones con inteligencia artificial sean absolutamente operativos y precisos con las entregas y demas... los encargados de Ai de Amazon se van a SingularityNet a ver si encuentran lo que necesitan...entonces lo encuentran, lo compran con smart contract y todos se hacen ricos nuevamente.


----------



## trancos123 (22 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> *Singulritynet debe ser entendida como una appstore.* Esa es la idea del proyeto. *Es algo simple pero brillante.* Por eso me atrevo a decir que cualquier idea/proyecto grande (de empresas poderosas) ligada a Inteligencia artificial, van a tener que pasar por SingularityNet.
> Su funcion es la de poner en funcionamiento una plataforma en la que cualquierdesarrollador de AI pueda poner su algoritmo a la venta en ella, sin perder los derechos de autor o bien vendiendolos.
> SingularityNet descentraliza el conocimiento de la Ai que tienen empresas como google, Microsoft, Amazon, Uber o empresas contratistas militares como Boston Dinamics, Raytheon, o gubernamentales como Darpa.
> 
> ...



Ya hay marketplaces de algoritmos de IA, no necesitas un token para eso.
Algorithmia - Open Marketplace for Algorithms


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (22 Ene 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> Mañana es la ico de CargoX (presale). Acordaros, esta va a dar más de un x20.



Por lo que veo el whitelist y su KYC está ya cerrado, por lo que no se podría entrar ya en el presale.


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esto en teoría suena muy bien pero falla en una cosa, los grandes avances tecnológicos no se dan en el garaje de la casa de tu mamá :: ... Requieren siempre una combinación de varios factores: DINERO, TIEMPO, FORMACIÓN... Es decir, contextos empresariales, universitarios o militares donde se contrata a las mentes más lúcidas, a los estudiantes más brillantes...
> 
> 
> ...Por otro lado, por mucha genialidad innata que pueda tener un individuo, sin una formación especializada difícilmente puede crear nada que suponga una revolución.



Es que lo expone quedándose a medio camino...pero dále una vuelta, hombre...que estamos en el nirvana del anonimato . 

Devs de relumbrón que vean cortadas sus tesis en sus respectivos proyectos y evolucionen a título personal en ellas...pueden presentarlas como "su primo autodidacta de Bogotá".


----------



## Gurney (22 Ene 2018)

Haruki, eso sí que son sinergias.


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esto en teoría suena muy bien pero falla en una cosa, los grandes avances tecnológicos no se dan en el garaje de la casa de tu mamá :... Requieren siempre una combinación de varios factores: DINERO, TIEMPO, FORMACIÓN... Es decir, contextos empresariales, universitarios o militares donde se contrata a las mentes más lúcidas, a los estudiantes más brillantes...
> Fuera de ahí es muy difícil, salvo excepciones... Y más si hablamos de tecnologías muy complejas... Cuanto más complejo más se aleja de contextos normales...
> 
> Ejemplos de lo que quiero decir: ¿dónde hay más premios novel? ¿en qué nación se han creado más inventos? ¿en qué marco se han creado? (cuerpos militares, universidades, empresas, etc...)... El contexto material explica más las genialidades que la mente de un solo individuo... (de hecho ese individuo fuera de ese contexto sería seguramente incapaz de inventar algo semejante)
> ...



Dejame decirte que la genialidad no proviene de un carton o del hecho de que hayas estudiado en un universidad. Abre un poco mas tu mente. No lo digo por mi, yo soy admisnitrador de empresas, estudie en unas de las 5 mejores de mi pais (se puede considerar de Elite, por lo cara), pero conozco dos personas absolutamente brilllantes en matematicas, solo terminaron la secundaria, y te voy a decir que hay doctores en matematicas de la mejor universidad que da matematicas en mi pais, que los consultan a ellos....

Hay talentos escondidos en todos los rincones del mundo... hace algun tiempo lei la historia de un niño de la india que fabricaba sus propios juguetes electronicos (con control remoto), sin haber siquiera ido a la escuela, te estoy hablando que tenia en su momento 10 años...y vivia (ahora no lo se), del reciclaje con su padre, recogiendo basuraaa.

Anarquistamualdina, yo te leo y en ocasiones concuerdo contigo, pero esta es una de esas en las que no tienes razon.

Pero dejando de lado lo de los genios escondidos, te voy a poner un ejemplo en el que no sea necesario ser un genio escondido que nunca fue a la universidad y que tal vez se ajuste mas a tus standares.

Supongamos que el *lider de Inteligencia Artificial de Google o Amazon,* esta cansado de trabajar y tener que cumplor horarios. *Decide renunciar.* Durante mucho tiempo estuvo trabajando por aparte sus propios proyectos de Inteligencia artificial, pues ya antes tenia una idea (en la que ni siquiera Gogle habia pensado)... al renunciar dice, "voy a subir mis algortimos a SingularityNet", otras empresas se lo compran... se puede ir de vacaciones eternas a las Bahamas.

SingularityNet es algo tremendo.


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

Al ejemplo de arriba, yo tengo que agregar de nuevo, que aun no he comprado SingularityNet porque no la iba a comprar en x10 ni x17. Me quede fuera de la ICO, pero a mi no me cabe la menor duda de que es un proyectazo. Y la verdad no entiendo como Foreros como Juli, Paketazo o Claudius no lan volteado ni a ver...de paketazo ha dado su razon de que no le gusta ver ICOs, aunque se metio a Wagger (debe ser porque es la clase de proyecto que le gusta y entiende).

Pero de Juli, si le gusta Triggers con mayor razon deberia gustarle SingularityNet...ojala se pase a darle una leita 

y Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## trancos123 (22 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Dejame decirte que la genialidad no proviene de un carton o del hecho de que hayas estudiado en un universidad. Abre un poco mas tu mente. No lo digo por mi, yo soy admisnitrador de empresas, estudie en unas de las 5 mejores de mi pais (se puede considerar de Elite, por lo cara), pero conozco dos personas absolutamente brilllantes en matematicas, solo terminaron la secundaria, y te voy a decir que hay doctores en matematicas de la mejor universidad que da matematicas en mi pais, que los consultan a ellos....
> 
> Hay talentos escondidos en todos los rincones del mundo... hace algun tiempo lei la historia de un niño de la india que fabricaba sus propios juguetes electronicos (con control remoto), sin haber siquiera ido a la escuela, te estoy hablando que tenia en su momento 10 años...y vivia (ahora no lo se), del reciclaje con su padre, recogiendo basuraaa.
> 
> ...



Repito lo dicho anteriormente: a día de hoy YA EXISTEN marketplaces para comprar y vender algoritmos de IA:
Algorithmia - Open Marketplace for Algorithms

No solo eso, existen paginas donde una empresa puede subir un problema para que se lo resuelvan mediante IA y ofrecer recompensas a quien mejor lo haga, google recientemente compro la mas famosa de todas:
Competitions | Kaggle


----------



## D_M (22 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Al ejemplo de arriba, yo tengo que agregar de nuevo, que aun no he comprado SingularityNet porque no la iba a comprar en x10 ni x17. Me quede fuera de la ICO, pero a mi no me cabe la menor duda de que es un proyectazo. Y la verdad no entiendo como Foreros como Juli, Paketazo o Claudius no lan volteado ni a ver...de paketazo ha dado su razon de que no le gusta ver ICOs, aunque se metio a Wagger (debe ser porque es la clase de proyecto que le gusta y entiende).
> 
> Pero de Juli, si le gusta Triggers con mayor razon deberia gustarle SingularityNet...ojala se pase a darle una leita
> 
> y Saludos desde Colombia.



Si fuera un proyectazo, debería estar subiendo como lo está haciendo CND.


----------



## stiff upper lip (22 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Ya hay marketplaces de algoritmos de IA, no necesitas un token para eso.
> Algorithmia - Open Marketplace for Algorithms



Y seguramente paguen en fiat no en chapas de cocacola.

Yo la verdad es que no entiendo por qué toda nueva startup que aparece por buena que sea la idea tiene que crear su propia chapilla. 

Entiendo que la usan como una manera de financiarse y de dar un pelotari aprovechando la moda, pero, ¿no sería mejor que hiciesen un proyecto de crowfunding en alguna moneda virtual seria? Y ofrecer incentivos a los inversores en esas monedas
y no saturar y diluir el mercado de cryptos con tanta pegatina de matutano...

Esto no puede acabar bien, no tiene ninguna justificación desde el punto de vista práctico. Yo no tengo en mi cartera ni uno solo de esos tokens de uso misterioso, nada más cadenas principales y monedas anónimas. Seguramente me estaré perdiendo y me voy a perder muchos pelotazos, pero al final de la pelicula se verá quien estaba en pelotas...


----------



## silverwindow (22 Ene 2018)

Vaya ostia se esta dando singularity por cierto


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Repito lo dicho anteriormente: a día de hoy YA EXISTEN marketplaces para comprar y vender algoritmos de IA:
> Algorithmia - Open Marketplace for Algorithms
> 
> No solo eso, existen paginas donde una empresa puede subir un problema para que se lo resuelvan mediante IA y ofrecer recompensas a quien mejor lo haga, google recientemente compro la mas famosa de todas:
> Competitions | Kaggle



Excelente apunte trancos!
No he visto las paginas, pero basado en lo que dices...los que mandan el mercado son los grandes y ellos dan la recompensa que ellos estimen...mientras que en SingularityNet el creador del algortimo es el que pondria el precio...o al menos se negociaria.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2018 at 14:39 ----------




D_M dijo:


> Si fuera un proyectazo, debería estar subiendo como lo está haciendo CND.



Te recuerdo que le precio de ICO fue de $0,1 aun esta haciendo un x7 y salio hace 4-5 dias al mercado, que baje no significa nada, le pasa a todos los proyectos hypeados despues de salir de ICO.. al precio de salida se lo veia muy alto...antes de salir al mercado ya se veia que saldria en x8 en Tidex. Y yo no iba a entrar a esos precios de locura...pero los que se hicieron un x16 o x17 o x20, los felicito.


----------



## trancos123 (22 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Excelente apunte trancos!
> No he visto las paginas, pero basado en lo que dices...los que mandan el mercado son los grandes y ellos dan la recompensa que ellos estimen...mientras que en SingularityNet el creador del algortimo es el que pondria el precio...o al menos se negociaria.



En algorithmia y similares pones tu el precio.
Y en kaggle pone la recompensa la empresa y ahí participa quien quiere, por cierto mirad que recompensas se están pagando:








El caso de triggers es diferente, pensad en un tacometro de una camion, pues se necesita algo que certifique a ciencia cierta que un arma estaba en tal sitio (gps), que lo empuñaba tal persona, que se disparo a tal hora, es decir dar trazabilidad a las armas. 
Algo que un juez pueda fiarse y condenar o no a una persona. 
Blockchain es perfecto para eso.


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Al ejemplo de arriba, yo tengo que agregar de nuevo, que aun no he compradhttps://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/images/smilies/12.gifo SingularityNet porque no la iba a comprar en x10 ni x17. Me quede fuera de la ICO, pero a mi no me cabe la menor duda de que es un proyectazo. Y la verdad no entiendo como Foreros como Juli, Paketazo o Claudius no lan volteado ni a ver...de paketazo ha dado su razon de que no le gusta ver ICOs, aunque se metio a Wagger (debe ser porque es la clase de proyecto que le gusta y entiende).
> 
> Pero de Juli, si le gusta Triggers con mayor razon deberia gustarle SingularityNet...ojala se pase a darle una leita
> 
> y Saludos desde Colombia.



Por lo leído en diagonal, atrae un huevo...y ya lo he intentado de rebote ( pero estoy HIPERSECUESTRADO con una puta mudanza doméstica y sus vainas adjuntas ...y me quedan como 10 días más  ...así que ahora mismo, centradísimo en salir de pie del barrido sin tocar nada y me doy por pagado ) Está en mercado ?


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> En algorithmia y similares pones tu el precio.
> Y en kaggle pone la recompensa la empresa y ahí participa quien quiere, por cierto mirad que recompensas se están pagando:



La verdad no esta nada mal...
En cuanto al concepto, lo que veo es que ellos te pagarian porque le des el algoritmo y en cuyo caso, imagino que ellos serian los que se quedarian con dichos derechos...si van a pagar 1.5Millones de dolares por un algoritmo, lo que uno deberia preguntarse es, cuantos millones se van a ahorrar ellos en un año, 2, 3 o 5 años? Que tal que lo que se ahorren ellos sea 1.500 o 15.000 millones de dolares en 5 años? al final solo seria un pequeno porcentaje lo que te hiciste por una idea de miles de millones....

Con SingularityNet, podrias testear el mercado y cuantos estan interesados en tu algoritmo y el precio de tu algoritmo...si Amazon te dice que te da 1.5millones...pero llega Google y te dice que te da 3Millones y el 0.1% de las ventas netas del producto que ellos vayan a sacar al mercado? No seria mejor? todo a traves de smar contracts.

Lo otro que yo veo como gancho es a la Sophia...al tener un producto (no terminado) pero que ya comienza a llamar la atencion del mundo en cuanto a su desarrollo...Singularity podria quedarse con ese mercado, haciendo algo mas justo. Evidentemente creo que Empresas como Microsoft, Google y demas podrian utilizar a SingularityNet para poner sus proyectos, aunque yo lo veo como idea mas ligada a que sean los desarrolladores los que pongan sus algoritmos a la venta.

Agrego, que una opcion de SingularityNet es que tu podrias venderle el algortimo no solo a una empresa, sino a dos o 3.. yo he puesto ejemplos muy cerrados, pero pongamos en un contexto mas comercial...tu algoritmo puede no ser lo mas iluminado, pero digamos que puede servirle a toda una industria, ejemplo la automotriz, y tu como desarrollador lo sabes, entonces puedes venderle tu algoritmo a Tesla, Volkswagen Group y Honda...sin necesidad de incurrir en la venta de los derechos de tu algoritmo, o venderle tu algoritmo a desarrolladores de Drones, tal vez ninguno quiera comprarte los derechos en su momento, entonces podrias venderselo a otros fabricantes de Drones...imagino que en estos casos el algortimo talvez no se venderia tan costoso.


---------- Post added 22-ene-2018 at 14:53 ----------

[/COLOR]


juli dijo:


> Por lo leído en diagonal, atrae un huevo...y ya lo he intentado de rebote ( pero estoy HIPERSECUESTRADO con una puta mudanza doméstica y sus vainas adjuntas ...y me quedan como 10 días más  ...así que ahora mismo, centradísimo en salir de pie del barrido sin tocar nada y me doy por pagado ) Está en mercado ?



Si, token se llama AGI,
en Tidex, Etherdelta y Kucoin.


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Y seguramente paguen en fiat no en chapas de cocacola.
> 
> Yo la verdad es que no entiendo por qué toda nueva startup que aparece por buena que sea la idea tiene que crear su propia chapilla.
> 
> ...



Es que con un crowfunding se atan a sus himbersores...con una ICO, trincan y desvinculan el proyecto de la evolución de precio del token...las soprpresas que nos vamos a llevar en el futuro, van a ser de flixpar... ( de hecho, las contínuas referencias/vinculaciones públicas de TrIggers a sus patentes, etc me dejan anonadado - parecen unos canelos jugándose el tipo innecesariamente ...y lo que temo no es que sean unos canelos, sino demasiado listos, en realidá -).

EN mis notas en el pico anterior al próximo barrido ,la primera ya trasciende posicionarme simplemente ON TOP :

1- Proyectos sólidos y derechos reales de los tokens en posesión.


----------



## paketazo (22 Ene 2018)

Parece que BTC quiere probar el doble suelo...como poco.

No sería mala cosa que nos fuéramos a las cotas de 9500$ y desde ahí iniciar un nuevo impulso al alza.

La manipulación que estamos viviendo es de libro...incluso por las noches manejan el cotarro los chinos y por el día pasan al testigo a USA y Europa.

Cuando pasa esto, me recuerda a las manipulaciones que vemos a diario en la bolsa, pero bueno, así como saltamos en las subidas, ahora toca resignarse en las bajadas.

En un mercado sano este debe de ser el funcionamiento a medio y largo plazo.

Creo que nos tendrán así unos cuantos días, sin definirse claramente nada, y repito, por abajo la zona de 9300$ y por arriba la de 13400$ aprox.

En cuanto a esos proyectos nuevos que traéis a la palestra de ICOs, no es que no me interesen en concreto, suelo leer lo que aportáis, pero no tengo el tiempo físico necesario para analizar al detalle todo lo que hay sobre la mesa.

Yo cuando no tengo tiempo para dedicarle a algo en la medida que considero necesario, prefiero ya ni asomar la nariz...y admito que estoy perdiendo trenes que van a llegar lejos y rápido. 

Por cierto, llevo 3 semanas esperando confirmación de spectrocoin para verificarme, les he mandado 2 emails a la plataforma, y no recibo respuesta, y eso que les he adjuntado todo lo que pide la web.

¿alguno ha logrado verificarse?

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Vde (22 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Vaya ostia se esta dando singularity por cierto



Todas en la última hora

Se ha quedado buena hora para la digestión ::


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (22 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, llevo 3 semanas esperando confirmación de spectrocoin para verificarme, les he mandado 2 emails a la plataforma, y no recibo respuesta, y eso que les he adjuntado todo lo que pide la web.
> 
> ¿alguno ha logrado verificarse?
> 
> Gracias y un saludo



Yo llevo como 1 mes y medio esperando confirmación y varios emails enviados sin respuesta. Parece que son lentos de verdad o andan muy saturados.


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> El caso de triggers es diferente, pensad en un tacometro de una camion, pues se necesita algo que certifique a ciencia cierta que un arma estaba en tal sitio (gps), que lo empuñaba tal persona, que se disparo a tal hora, es decir dar trazabilidad a las armas.
> Algo que un juez pueda fiarse y condenar o no a una persona.
> Blockchain es perfecto para eso.



...desativar armas a su nombre en caso de estar condenado o sub iudice en determinados casos...e ídem en caso de robo...por no hablar de desconexiones de uso cuando se dejen en casa al alcance de menores , por ejemplo... hay mil aplicaciones.

Lo de Triggers es un productazo...la impresión es que han iniciado andadura de lolailos ...y se está volteando a marchas forzadas. 

Entre su proyecto en verano y el de hoy , cualquier parecido es pura coincidencia. EL caso es que cuando un meneo así ocurre en una blockchain a la que le gusta vender su burra con profusión de medios, rechina un cojón.


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

Yo estoy en desacuerdo con lo de la tokenizacion de la economia...en algun momento eso va a terminar mal, pero creo que no es el momento aun. Un token para todo es absurdo, a menos de que en algun momento los tokens se consideren acciones, ya eso seria algo distinto.

Otra cosa que no me gusta mucho es lo de las tarjetas, pero este año puede ser el año de las tarjetas de pasarela cripto/fiat... pero asi como evoluciona todo, en algun momento quizas en 2019 o 2022, puedas hacerlo atraves de tu celular como ya se esta haciendo ahora con VISA...solo pasas tu cel por un lector y punto. 

Si bien creo que con lo del celular mucha gente tendra sus dudas, porque en lo personal, yo soy de los que pienso que alguna empresa podria inventarse que el lector no solo lea la capacidad o el monto de tus criptos, sino que pueda hackearte informacion (multimedia o email) y tu sin darte cuenta.


----------



## tigrecito (22 Ene 2018)

Velotes rojos, acabo de cargar bitcoños y eth..


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece que BTC quiere probar el doble suelo...como poco.
> 
> No sería mala cosa que nos fuéramos a las cotas de 9500$ y desde ahí iniciar un nuevo impulso al alza.
> 
> ...





juli dijo:


> ...desativar armas a su nombre en caso de estar condenado o sub judice en determinados casos...e ídem en casoi de robo...por no hablar de desconexiones de uso cuando se dejen en casa al alcance de menores, por ejemplo... hay mil aplicaciones.
> 
> Lo de Triggers es un productazo...la impresión es que han iniciado andadura de lolailos ...y se está voltando a marchas forzadas.
> 
> entre su proyecto en verano y el de hoy , cualquier parecido es pura coincidencia. EL caso es que cuando un meneo así ocurre en una blockchain a la que le gusta vender su burra con profusión de medios, rechina un cojón.



A mi Triggers me gusta, lo que dije de SingularityNet es que en cualquier momento a Triggers podria faltarle algun complemento (ningun proyecto esta excento de fallas), el caso es que podria ir directamente a Singularity en caso de que el team de IA se vea atascado.


----------



## trancos123 (22 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> A mi Triggers me gusta, lo que dije de SingularityNet es que en cualquier momento a Triggers podria faltarle algun complemento (ningun proyecto esta excento de fallas), el caso es que podria ir directamente a Singularity en caso de que el team de IA se vea atascado.




Si les falta algo a triggers, porque no van a kaggle?
Kaggle es un standard en el mundillo de IA, lo conoce todo el mundo y pertenece a google.
El token de Singularity lo conoce poquisima gente y todavía tiene muchas cosas que demostrar.


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> A mi Triggers me gusta, lo que dije de SingularityNet es que en cualquier momento a Triggers podria faltarle algun complemento (ningun proyecto esta excento de fallas), el caso es que podria ir directamente a Singularity en caso de que el team de IA se vea atascado.



A mí lo que me parece de Triggers es que sus Mnodes deberán pillarse en motrollón para un rendimiento signifcativo. Demasiado baratos - y con el maquillaje ferpecto de un token cuya entidad áun desconoce todo diox - ( igual me equivoco ). En fin...a ver hasta dónde cotiza...

Lo que más me tranquiliza en ese aspecto es el supply del token central, que es apretadillo...y lo corporativo y gremial de su nicho de usuarios, ok : pero entre una cosa y otra, el galimatías que tienen sobre la mesa no es poco considerable, eh ?


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Si les falta algo a triggers, porque no van a kaggle?
> Kaggle es un standard en el mundillo de IA, lo conoce todo el mundo y pertenece a google.
> El token de Singularity lo conoce poquisima gente y todavía tiene muchas cosas que demostrar.



Tienes dos puntos muy buenos. 
EL hecho de ser conocido,
El hecho de que SingularityNet tiene que demostrar mas.

Toca ver como van los dos con el tiempo...si al final los desarrolladores de Kaggle se deciden cambiar a SingularityNet podria ser por un beneficio mucho mejor, el gran problema que veo ahora es la centralizacion de Kaggle en Google. La gente que sabe de IA deben estar muy al pendiente de lo que pueda hacer la Sophia y SingularityNet... toca ir viendo...

La blockchain viene de la mano de la palabra descentralizacion, y Google es un claro ejemplo de centralizacion de informacion/conocimiento *en manos de una unica corporacion.*

Toca ver como evoluciona todo...va a ser muy interesante.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Ene 2018)

He estado refugiándome en EOS para la pequeña cantidad que tradeo en Bitfinex. A la que BTC hocica, me meto en EOS. 

Tiene un comportamiento excelente en las rachas chungas de BTC (aunque pierda dólares, se aprecia frente a BTC). En el tramo alcista no se si es porque tiene cuidadores o qué, pero basta con poner un stop-loss de pico y te salta casi con la misma ganancia que acumule btc en su tramo alcista. 

Así lleva dos semanas. Quería saber si alguien lo ha notado y que os parece este token, si es que está en un momento especial o si tendrá proyección, porque lo que es para el surf, es la ola que hay que coger en esta marejada, aunque no se si durará.

EOS (EOS) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## lurker (22 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, llevo 3 semanas esperando confirmación de spectrocoin para verificarme, les he mandado 2 emails a la plataforma, y no recibo respuesta, y eso que les he adjuntado todo lo que pide la web.
> 
> ¿alguno ha logrado verificarse?
> 
> Gracias y un saludo



Prueba a hablar con ellos por el chat, hacen más caso. ( eso si te tendrás que comer una cola de 1-2 horas).


----------



## Kukulkam (22 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece que BTC quiere probar el doble suelo...como poco.
> 
> No sería mala cosa que nos fuéramos a las cotas de 9500$ y desde ahí iniciar un nuevo impulso al alza.
> 
> ...



Hola, para spectrocoin tienes que solicitar turno en el chat, te lo tramitará quien te atienda, no te olvides también del selfie con el pasaporte o DNI, saludos

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

*Divad* : Carnaza de la tuya 

"Please welcome the newest member of the Enigma team - senior software engineer @Lena Kleyner. She is a blockchain enthusiast and graduate of the Haifa Technion, one of Israel's best universities, with over a decade of development experience."


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (22 Ene 2018)

Murakami, para mi lo de Singularity se resume mucho más:

Ya lo expuse pero lo vuelvo a decir, el token van a ser fondos va desarrollar el software y que este avance, aparte de trabajar codo con codo con Hansonrobotics(la empresa más importante del mundo en desarrollo de robotica, robots y diseño de estos), más los partners que hay y que vendran por el camino.

De hecho analizándolo un poco más a fondo creo que en un futuro si Iota funcionase de forma adecuada podría formar una simbiosis con ellos, el tema de la IA y datos tiene mucha relación.


Me levanto por la mañana:


Sophia, conecta IOT y a través del chip sensorial mide mi nivel endocrino, mi resistencia a la insulina.

Satoshi, tus nanorobots en el páncreas indican que tu nivel de resistencia es alto, puedes tomar tu café sin problemas.


pd: Y ese software solo puedo seguir su linea Singularity( que es una empresa real), no lo tienen otras empresas.


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

A Patientory, las ceroceristas chinorris de atención médica le están comiendo la tostada. :S

---------- Post added 22-ene-2018 at 15:40 ----------




Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> ...Me levanto por la mañana:
> 
> 
> Sophia, conecta IOT y a través del chip sensorial mide mi nivel endocrino, mi resistencia a la insulina.
> ...



Qué guay !!!...sacarán invitas a nuestro propio funeral. :

Te dirá delante de la parienta cuándo estás incubando una gonorrea ?

Ya me siento mucho de mehó.


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Murakami, para mi lo de Singularity se resume mucho más:
> 
> Ya lo expuse pero lo vuelvo a decir, el token van a ser fondos va desarrollar el software y que este avance, aparte de trabajar codo con codo con Hansonrobotics(la empresa más importante del mundo en desarrollo de robotica, robots y diseño de estos), más los partners que hay y que vendran por el camino.
> 
> ...



Satoshi, yo se de que va...en un Post por alla de Diciembre tambien vincule a SingularityNet con IOTA... SingulairtyNet tiene ya algo que mostrar...en cuanto a que Hanson Robotics sea la mas importante en desarrollo de robotica no estoy deacuerdo. Tal vez entre en el top, yo diria que la mejor y la mas avanzada en todo ese aspecto es Boston Dynamics, a la que veria involuvrada en un futuro con Singularity, donde eso pase...la cotizacion se eleva.

Yo vengo diciendo de SingularityNet aqui desde principios de Diciembre, y me enamore del proyecto, asi como Juli de Triggers.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2018 at 15:56 ----------




juli dijo:


> A Patientory, las ceroceristas chinorris de atención médica le están comiendo la tostada. :S
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ene-2018 at 15:40 ----------
> 
> ...



Para esas tambien ya hay dos...
Skychain SKYCHAIN is an infrastructure blockchain project aimed to host, train and use artificial neural networks (ANNs) by market participants
Doc.ai doc.ai


----------



## arras2 (22 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esto en teoría suena muy bien pero falla en una cosa, los grandes avances tecnológicos no se dan en el garaje de la casa de tu mamá :: ... Requieren siempre una combinación de varios factores: DINERO, TIEMPO, FORMACIÓN... Es decir, contextos empresariales, universitarios o militares donde se contrata a las mentes más lúcidas, a los estudiantes más brillantes...
> 
> Fuera de ahí es muy difícil, salvo excepciones... Y más si hablamos de tecnologías muy complejas... Cuanto más complejo más se aleja de contextos normales...
> 
> ...



Y más hablando de IA la cual suele llevar asociada una parte importante en hardware (o eso pienso). 

A mi todavía me cuesta entender lo de las blockchains que hagan cosas. Con dash, me resulta facilísimo. Con iota, también, con pivx, similar a dash con otras ventajas de anonimato, con eng, me cuesta más, pero si he comprendido algo, le veo utilidad aunque ya lo veo como más corporativo y restringido (procesar cálculos complejos de manera descentralizada y anónima).

Después de leer lo de singularityNET, no he sabido qué pensar. Lo acabo viendo como vender código propio.

No sé, debo estar saturado de información revolucionaria en demasiado poco tiempo.


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Y más hablando de IA la cual suele llevar asociada una parte importante en hardware (o eso pienso).
> 
> A mi todavía me cuesta entender lo de las blockchains que hagan cosas. Con dash, me resulta facilísimo. Con iota, también, con pivx, similar a dash con otras ventajas de anonimato, con eng, me cuesta más, pero si he comprendido algo, le veo utilidad aunque ya lo veo como más corporativo y restringido (procesar cálculos complejos de manera descentralizada y anónima).
> 
> ...



Lo de vender codigo es cierto,...pero vendria a ser el 50% de lo que hace... pero para mi una parte vital para el desarrollo de SingularityNet....dependiendo del numero de desarrolladores que entre a aportar con sus algoritmos al desarrollo de la Sophia y demas agentes de AI que se produzcan a traves de Singularity.


----------



## caramon1980 (22 Ene 2018)

¿Pensais que es buen momento para cargar o aún la cosa estará de bajada unos días?


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

Esperable, pero confirmado desde el dev team - presstab - : Tras incorporar el *ZDEX* en wallet ( envío de bitcoins en *Zpivs* 100% anónimos ) y su chequeo consiguiente, se incorporarán otras coins del TOP.


----------



## arras2 (22 Ene 2018)

caramon1980 dijo:


> ¿Pensais que es buen momento para cargar o aún la cosa estará de bajada unos días?



Paketazo ha hecho un análisis por ahí atrás. Yo coincido con él, pero claro, todo análisis es "bola de cristal.jpg". Los fundamentales afectan mucho.


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Esperable, pero confirmado desde el dev team - presstab - : Tras incorporar el *ZDEX* en wallet ( envío de bitcoins en *Zpivs* 100% anónimos ) y su chequeo consiguiente, se incorporarán otras coins del TOP.



Voy a comprar PIVX


----------



## fjsanchezgil (22 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece que BTC quiere probar el doble suelo...como poco.
> 
> No sería mala cosa que nos fuéramos a las cotas de 9500$ y desde ahí iniciar un nuevo impulso al alza.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy pendiente de que me den IBAN.

Yo tenia preparada una videoconferencia para el 26 de diciembre y me la anularon, sin mas... 

Y en el Chat de soporte me digeron que lo habian anulado porque era "chrismas time". 


Ahora ya no es posible registrarse para reclasificación.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Drewcastle (22 Ene 2018)

caramon1980 dijo:


> ¿Pensais que es buen momento para cargar o aún la cosa estará de bajada unos días?



Yo esperaria hasta mañana por lo menos, es muy posible que los chinos bajen aun mas la cotizacion si se cumple la premisa de que 23-24 dias antes del año nuevo chino hacen caja


----------



## Madmarxius (22 Ene 2018)

pinta mal esto, odio refugiarme en tethers,...pienso que un día no saldré de ahí:XX:


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (22 Ene 2018)

Madmarxius dijo:


> *pinta mal esto*, odio refugiarme en tethers,...pienso que un día no saldré de ahí:XX:



Hemos estado peor, mucho peor. Yo hago HODL con todo lo gordo y espero que escampe. Una parte pequeña la dedicaré a un par de ICOs de todos modos.


----------



## golden graham (22 Ene 2018)

cuando pollas es el nuevo año chino?? nos van a arruinar esos cabrones


----------



## Cayo Marcio (22 Ene 2018)

Pisuk dijo:


> En el caso de Dent, es que tiene un supply de monedas enorme, están ahora 1/10 de las monedas totales. Veo complicado que suba a lo bestia, pero nunca se sabe en shitland...



Me gustaría aclarar esto que se me había pasado, el Supply de Dent es de 10 billones (americanos) , muy inferior al de otras monedas como Ripple o Cardano, los otros 90 aunque se reflejan en el supply total son los de la app y no pueden ser transportados o vendidos en Exchanges, solo en la app y con precios fijados, con lo cual a efectos es como si no existieran, no afectan a la cotización.


----------



## coque42 (22 Ene 2018)

Veo muy interesante comprar OP Coin, he comprado unas cuantas y ya estoy haciendo stake en la cartera. 
OP Coin (OPC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
A ver si con un poco de suerte llega a 1 $ para el mes que viene. Soñar es gratis jaja


----------



## trancos123 (22 Ene 2018)

SophiaTx se podrá comprar en coinFalcon
Twitter

We are going to be listed on a new #exchange soon! This time on the UK-based exchange @CoinFalcon. $SPHTX will be paired with $BTC and $ETH. For more news and information follow our social networks. #SophiaTX #blockchain


----------



## Claudius (22 Ene 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Yo estoy pendiente de que me den IBAN.
> 
> Yo tenia preparada una videoconferencia para el 26 de diciembre y me la anularon, sin mas...
> 
> ...



Están saturaos chavales, a la cola. 
La verificación es in English, y tener un IBAN allí, te da mucha velocidad para las sepas.

Ya van por 70kilos, con 'rumores' que están entrando de tapado banca del UK para tomar posiciones.


----------



## Superoeo (22 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Están saturaos chavales, a la cola.
> La verificación es in English, y tener un IBAN allí, te da mucha velocidad para las sepas.
> 
> Ya van por 70kilos, con 'rumores' que están entrando de tapado banca del UK para tomar posiciones.



¿Estais hablando de Bankera, no?


----------



## emere (22 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿Estais hablando de Bankera, no?



Creo que hablan de spectrocoin


----------



## arras2 (22 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Esperable, pero confirmado desde el dev team - presstab - : Tras incorporar el *ZDEX* en wallet ( envío de bitcoins en *Zpivs* 100% anónimos ) y su chequeo consiguiente, se incorporarán otras coins del TOP.



Rescato este post tuyo que me ha ido de coña (post sublime), pero me han surgido dudas... Voy a releerlo. Espero le sirva a alguien la explicación. También comentar que Juli puso esto al final de la respuesta con toda la lógica del mundo (lo pongo primero para que quede bien claro):



Spoiler






juli dijo:


> Quisiera dejar clara una cosa : Muchas veces, que PIVX vaya bien o no es una cuestión de matices, así que como yo profe no soy , animo a todos a que contacten con su soporte. Atienden bien y es su curro, no el mío. Todo lo que yo pueda poner , son trazos genéricos de por donde van los tiros. Y no lo digo por ser borde y no querer echar un cable,no jodas, sino porque eoss matices y su ejecución son cosa delicada y hay que hacerla con rigor y mucha responsabilidad por parte de a quien le toque.





juli dijo:


> Tiene mucha tela y es un paso más alla en cuanto a ejercicio individual y descentralización - para mí, es descentralización absoluta -. Hablamos constantemente de que salga algo disruptivo y lalalá, pero este sistema , rimbombancias aparte, lo es ( otra cosa es que se consolide como lo suficientemente efectivo ). PIVX , y las coins "anónimas" parten de la base de que el resto, no lo son...o no lo suficiente, por ser rastreables, así que programan sistema que dificulten ese rastreo. El de PIVX crea una moneda virtual , pero en la blockchain , el rastro es el de los PIVs originales saliendo de balance. Su equivalente 1:1 a Zpivs se guarda en tu wallet, no en la blockchain, y cuando los Zpivs salen , en todo o en parte, a otra address de Pivx , llega una clave encriptada que hace que en esa wallet "aparezcan" tantos PIVs cmo Zpivs se han mandado...pero no como un envío ...igual que no constan como un envío cuando se "traducen" a Zpivs en su wallet original.
> 
> Bajo el prisma de quien considera las criptos normales rastreables, los PIVX son cheques y los ZPIVs, billetes. Y esos sí que "viven" en tu bolsillo/wallet sin titular y bajo tu cuenta y riesgo. En una cripto normal, las wallets no son anónimas, sino seudónimas, pues son "entes" identificables - la pega es rastrear su titular - pero tu dinero existe entanto en cuanto es un asiento contable perfetamente detallado en una base de datos pública y quien disponga de las claves privadas que autoricen su "movimiento" en esa base de datos - dividiéndo su montante, cambiando parte o partes a la titularidad de otras direcciones - puede transferirlo...pero en realidad, ese dinero nunca lo tiene su titular - a fin de cuentas, Manolito, bajo un seudónimo de chopocientos caracteres - , porque está en la blockchain.
> 
> ...







Lo que no entiendo es como pueden convertir bitcoin en zpiv y que luego se vuelvan a convertir en bitcoin. Creo que en mis inicios por aquí leí algo pero no me enteré de nada :XX:. Voy a ver si encuentro algo al respecto.


----------



## Claudius (22 Ene 2018)

Ya hasta en el nasdaq news

CEO Ryan Taylor on Dash's Meteoric Rise - Nasdaq.com


----------



## Kukulkam (22 Ene 2018)

Bankera y spectrocoin son la misma empresa, cuando obtengan la licencia UE, será un gateway fiat-crypto de primera división, a los que invirtieron mas de 1000€ en bnk, les dan tarjrta ( que con el lio este último de wavecrest aun no esta claro) y cuenta.IBAN

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Superoeo (22 Ene 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Bankera y spectrocoin son la misma empresa, cuando obtengan la licencia UE, será un gateway fiat-crypto de primera división, a los que invirtieron mas de 1000€ en bnk, les dan tarjrta ( que con el lio este último de wavecrest aun no esta claro) y cuenta.IBAN
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Ok, ok, suponía que os referíais a eso.

y Spectrocoin que tiene que ver con el token Xspec? Porque es una coin anónima en teoría con la que dan mucho por culo en Bitcointalk gente creando hype (Más falsos que un bitcoin de cartón) 

Yo invertí algo más de 1000€, pero no recuerdo ahora nada del tema del IBAN y la tarjeta. Dönde han que reclamar eso para que me llegue cuando toque? xD


----------



## Cayo Marcio (22 Ene 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Veo muy interesante comprar OP Coin, he comprado unas cuantas y ya estoy haciendo stake en la cartera.
> OP Coin (OPC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> A ver si con un poco de suerte llega a 1 $ para el mes que viene. Soñar es gratis jaja



Yo uso está página para Stakear y de momento solo tengo monedas de ella, da mucho mas ROI que stakear solo en tu cartera,va genial y es muy fácil de usar, Con Aerium metí 1300 por probar y ya tengo más de 3000 en 8 días. (Creo que pillé el tema de Superbloques, pero aún así)

My referido por si te interesa: 

CryptoUnited - POS Community Pool


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (22 Ene 2018)

Yo creo que clapham2 es un bot, pero ni el mismo lo sabe. Está programado en binario y tiene 2 modos.

1. Cuando acaba de comprar una cripto, ya sea PIVX, o Zoin, criptos buenas, criptos dominarán el mundo.

2. Cuando ya las ha vendido, cripto caca, cripto ponzi. Oro, plata y chevys buenos.

Y así en un bucle infinito hasta el fin de los tiempos.

Le recomendaría al bueno de clapman2 que se ahorre lo que se debe gastar en psicólogos y psiquiatras y asuma que su mente es un bot de 2 direcciones.


----------



## arras2 (22 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo uso está página para Stakear y de momento solo tengo monedas de ella, da mucho mas ROI que stakear solo en tu cartera,va genial y es muy fácil de usar, Con Aerium metí 1300 por probar y ya tengo más de 3000 en 8 días. (Creo que pillé el tema de Superbloques, pero aún así)
> 
> My referido por si te interesa:
> 
> CryptoUnited - POS Community Pool



Entiendo que tú metes tus coins ahí y ellos las utilizan para montar un mnodo lo que sea, ¿No?


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es como pueden convertir bitcoin en zpiv y que luego se vuelvan a convertir en bitcoin. Creo que en mis inicios por aquí leí algo pero no me enteré de nada :XX:. Voy a ver si encuentro algo al respecto.



No lo hacen, o no se da por supuesto, al menos...se supone que recibes Zpiv ...y luego los reciclas a la inversa de como lo ha hecho quien envíe ( en principio, a bitcoins ). O sea, que serían 2 operaciones. Lo que eliminan , sería el nexo ( en una operación de BTC inicial a BTC final, por ejemplo...pues nada menos que 3 nexos : 

Envío de Zpiv >>> Piscina común >> Extracción de Zpiv - canela en rama para que alguien pueda vincularte sin género de dudas a una operación concreta , vamos - ). 

Por cierto, no me queda totalmente claro, pero la "instantaneidad" de los ZPiv puede que ya no sea tal en cuanto hagan lo del "Zpiv determinista", accesible con una semilla ( si es accesible, ya estaría en algún lado, o cuando menos, habría recursos para acotarla, no ? ). Quedaría la posibilidad de que el código "ordenase" a una wallet cualquiera una carga en Zpiv y esa orden existiese sólo en el archivo en que se guarden ...pero como no soy capaz de entenderlo y menos de explicarlo, paso palabra ( y mil gracias si alguine lo hace ).
EN fin, sé que es más práctico, pero en principio, para mí estaba de coña que fueses absolutamente responsable con tus Zpivs...aunque sí que hay una cuestión clara : Se sugiere dejar el mayor tienpo osible entre volcado de PIVs a Zpivs ( ya anónimos )...y su envío...igual que el "rescate" de esos Zpivs a PIvs...para que sobre todo , no coincidan cifras en uncorto lapso de tiempo ( que aunque no serían una prueba irrefutable, pues los Zpivs llegarían de una "piscina común" y sin "remitente" , podrían ser un indicio claro de que alguien está operando en ese modo ). El caso es que "provocando" que los Zpivs se mantengan como tales y totalmente irrecuperables en caso de cualquier incidencia como parones de la sesión, luz, etc ... lo de la semilla tiene su aquél. Sería de esperar que su "recreación" por ese sistema se siguiese consiguiendo con totalindependencia a los registros de la blockchain. Pero ya digo que ni idea en concreto.


----------



## paketazo (22 Ene 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Yo estoy pendiente de que me den IBAN.
> 
> Yo tenia preparada una videoconferencia para el 26 de diciembre y me la anularon, sin mas...
> 
> ...



¿Videoconferencia?

Pero si en la web solo pone que se adjunte documento y listo.

¿no he leído nada de que haya que hacer una vídeo conferencia?

Además se supone que será en inglés, ¿no?

A mi o me lo activan así o paso, no tengo intención de momento de correr detrás de nadie para que administre mi dinero.

Si me responden ya os lo haré saber por aquí.

Un saludo


----------



## coolerman (22 Ene 2018)

Raiblocks, Pivx, ENG...
Está todo baratuno para entrar, pero no hay cash para todo :´(

Si le pregunto a Juli me dirá que vaya a por el morao'


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

coolerman dijo:


> Raiblocks, Pivx, ENG...
> Está todo baratuno para entrar, pero no hay cash para todo :´(
> 
> Si le pregunto a Juli me dirá que vaya a por el morao'



Jamás lo he hecho...salvo coñas evidentes que espero sepan interpretarse. Es más...para quien tenga la mira en pastuki pura y dura...posiblemente PIVX no sea la mejor opción, como suena ( Como tampoco lo sería Litecoin ni, posiblemente, tampoco BTC...pero yo ahorro - y descanso - en las 3 )

Una docenita de purples, para chequear el ZPiv, sí...pues me parece un juguetito del carajo.

Pero ése no es un consejo "himbersor". Más allá de éso, allá kada kualo.


----------



## orbeo (22 Ene 2018)

Bueno aprovechando la marea roja y reparto algo más de medio bitcoño entre WaBi, Gto, Xlm y tnb a partes iguales que ya me dieron alegrías antes del apocalipsis, y ahora espero que se recuperen rápido también.


----------



## lurker (22 Ene 2018)

Data Streamr arrancando

[youtube]TmGcACh-q6I[/youtube]


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

En situaciones como las actuales que se ven en el mercado, me acuerdo de esto, ahora que no hay corriente:
"No se debe oponer resistencia a la corriente: hay que ir hacia arriba cuando hay que ir hacia arriba, y hacia abajo cuando hay que ir hacia abajo. Cuando debas ir hacia arriba, busca la torre más alta y sube hasta la cúspide. Cuando debas ir hacia abajo, busca el pozo más profundo y desciende hasta el fondo.* Cuando no haya corriente, quédate inmóvil.* Si te opones a la corriente todo se seca, el mundo se ve envuelto por las tinieblas. 
Haruki Murakami - cronica del pajaro que da cuerda al mundo.


----------



## plus ultra (22 Ene 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Y seguramente paguen en fiat no en chapas de cocacola.
> 
> Yo la verdad es que no entiendo por qué toda nueva startup que aparece por buena que sea la idea tiene que crear su propia chapilla.
> 
> ...







juli dijo:


> Es que con un crowfunding se atan a sus himbersores...con una ICO, trincan y desvinculan el proyecto de la evolución de precio del token...las soprpresas que nos vamos a llevar en el futuro, van a ser de flixpar... ( de hecho, las contínuas referencias/vinculaciones públicas de TrIggers a sus patentes, etc me dejan anonadado - parecen unos canelos jugándose el tipo innecesariamente ...y lo que temo no es que sean unos canelos, sino demasiado listos, en realidá -).
> 
> EN mis notas en el pico anterior al próximo barrido ,la primera ya trasciende posicionarme simplemente ON TOP :
> 
> 1- Proyectos sólidos y derechos reales de los tokens en posesión.



Amen.

Cuidado que mas de uno por foros y grupos te crucificara si haces esos comentarios, piensan que por tener ciertos token de no se que historia,le ara ser consejero delegado en un futuro,y en muchos proyectos medianamente serios ya te dicen incluso que se reservan retirar los token sin previo aviso o cualquier historia.

Alguno pensara que yo soy el primero que escribe por aqui si este o el otro es buen proyecto,yo solo opino por que siendo bueno su tope sera mayor que uno malo y por supuestos sus posibilidades de que llegue a marcarse unos x5,x10...cada dia hay mas y cada dia sera mas dificil llegar siquiera a recuperar precios de ico,la gente cada dia estara mas quemada y estudiara mas donde meter sus ahorros.

Ya les digo que muy pocos proyectos van a salir adelante y de esos pocos,sus dev cogerán la pasta y no saldrán corriendo como muchos piensan,no señores estais muy equivocados por eso no hace falta,es suficiente con decir hasta aqui llegamos,cerramos y nos vamos,echad un ojo a NAUT.

Aqui lo interesante es estar al dia de donde metemos nuestros sathos sacar el maximo beneficio y salirse cuando veamos algo raro,ejemplo perfecto: WAGERR estos dias,creo que paketazo y pirro lo han echo muy bien.


----------



## Ethan20 (22 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> En situaciones como las actuales que se ven en el mercado, me acuerdo de esto, ahora que no hay corriente:
> "No se debe oponer resistencia a la corriente: hay que ir hacia arriba cuando hay que ir hacia arriba, y hacia abajo cuando hay que ir hacia abajo. Cuando debas ir hacia arriba, busca la torre más alta y sube hasta la cúspide. Cuando debas ir hacia abajo, busca el pozo más profundo y desciende hasta el fondo.* Cuando no haya corriente, quédate inmóvil.* Si te opones a la corriente todo se seca, el mundo se ve envuelto por las tinieblas.
> Haruki Murakami - cronica del pajaro que da cuerda al mundo.



offtopic:
Muy grande Haruki Murakami, su lectura me engancho igual que las criptomonedas. : Escribe muy bien, mi favorito es Kafka en la Orilla. Eso si no me gusta cuando abusa de situaciones oniricas.


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> offtopic:
> Muy grande Haruki Murakami, su lectura me engancho igual que las criptomonedas. : Escribe muy bien, mi favorito es Kafka en la Orilla. Eso si no me gusta cuando abusa de situaciones oniricas.



Bastante off topic, Sin duda mi autor favorito..a mi el libro que mas me gusto, fue el del quote. 
Me faltan los 3 libros de 1Q84, El elefante desaparece y Al sur de la frontera, al oeste del Sol.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (22 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Entiendo que tú metes tus coins ahí y ellos las utilizan para montar un mnodo lo que sea, ¿No?



No exactamente, lo de los masternodes está ahora en fase beta, lo del staking teóricamente funciona así, tu tienes tus coins en la wallet y por tenerlas ahí sincronizadas te dan un porcentaje, la página lo que te evita es tener que tener el pc encendido las 24 h con la wallet sincronizada, además de que cuanto mayor es la cantidad con la que haces staking mayor es el retorno, con lo cual al sumar todas se gana más que las mismas por separado, algo así como en las pool de minado. 

Ellos lo que ganan es un procentaje de cada staking, el 3% creo, si ganas 100 coins , ellos se quedan 3 ,pero tu deposito queda siempre intacto.


----------



## Ethan20 (22 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Bastante off topic, Sin duda mi autor favorito..a mi el libro que mas me gusto, fue el del quote.
> Me faltan los 3 libros de 1Q84, El elefante desaparece y Al sur de la frontera, al oeste del Sol.



Bueno yo ya lo dejo, perdon por el offtopic. Al sur de la frontera, al oeste del Sol. Lo tengo comprado pero no es de los que mas me ha gustado, los otros no los he leido, 1Q84 me da un poco de pereza y el elefante desaparece, no lo he leído porque creo que será uno de sus libros mas oníricos o fantasiosos. Por otra estoy desando ya que llegue Otoño que será cuando en España se publique su nuevo libro.


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Bueno yo ya lo dejo, perdon por el offtopic. Al sur de la frontera, al oeste del Sol. Lo tengo comprado pero no es de los que mas me ha gustado, los otros no los he leido, 1Q84 me da un poco de pereza y el elefante desaparece, no lo he leído porque creo que será uno de sus libros mas oníricos o fantasiosos. Por otra estoy desando ya que llegue Otoño que será cuando en España se publique su nuevo libro.



Dejando el off topic de mi parte con este ultimo post... Te recomiendo *Hombres sin mujeres*, esto si no es onirico. Excelentes relatos. Y el clasico, Tokio blues.

Por cierto a los españoles los amo a pesar de que nos robaron el oro en Colombia, doy gracias a la existencia de *Tusquets Editores.* una excelente editorial, libre por completo del manejo de la mafia editorial!!


----------



## sabueXo (22 Ene 2018)

TRIG

"Manny - Today at 9:09 PM
Binance will announce when they are ready.
The 2 exchanges will announce when they are ready.

We will be at Shot Show the largest gun conference January 24th.
We will be at the Government Blockchain conference Jan 31-Feb 2nd.
We inspired the Government Conference. Let that sink in.
5
2
*Posting on twitter is done with announcements or news. We learned our lesson*."

ATENCIÓN a la negrita. Wow!!! Parece que acaban de empanarse de que no hay que anunciar cosas que pasarán el año que viene!

Los 2 exchanges en los que van a salir les dijeron que estaría en enero, ellos solo pueden esperar y que los exchanges cumplan.


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

Estoy en el reddit de QASH...y ya andan preguntando por masternodes...ahora el boom son los masternodes o que?...y es que sin maternodes las cryptos no son nada?
Pues bueno, dado eso...va a tener que hacerse con un masternodo de QASH y que te den un % de las comisiones.


----------



## Kukulkam (22 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Videoconferencia?
> 
> Pero si en la web solo pone que se adjunte documento y listo.
> 
> ...



La videoconferencia es para activar la cuenta IBAN, el final del proceso para verificar que eres tú, para tener cuenta "standard" , poder enviar fiat y comprar ether dash xem o btc, no.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (22 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Estoy en el reddit de QASH...y ya andan preguntando por masternodes...ahora el boom son los masternodes o que?...y es que sin maternodes las cryptos no son nada?
> Pues bueno, dado eso...va a tener que hacerse con un masternodo de QASH y que te den un % de las comisiones.



Es la nueva moda, si.
La paguica Nescafe tira mucho.LA gente quiere dinero seguro.
Seguro..jaja

Lo unico seguro es el mnode manual, que es hacer ROI y a otra cosa.Ese si que es un Mnode,pero hay que currarselo mas. Ahora se lleva pagar y que las chapas vayan llenando el bolsillo solitas.

No me desagrada la idea, pero cualquier proyecto del TOP10 se puede ir a la mierda. Incluido Eth.


----------



## Kukulkam (22 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Data Streamr arrancando
> 
> [youtube]TmGcACh-q6I[/youtube]



Que pasote madafaka!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (22 Ene 2018)

Imagino que como yo mas de uno por aqui,sabra por propia experiencia que un negocio con socios la mayoria de las veces acaba mal o muy mal,pero que les parecería una inversión conjunta para adquirir uno o varios masternodos? 

Tenemos un masternodo de DASH baratito,300.000$ mas bajo que ase unos dias.


----------



## Kukulkam (22 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Imagino que como yo mas de uno por aqui,sabra por propia experiencia que un negocio con socios la mayoria de las veces acaba mal o muy mal,pero que les parecería una inversión conjunta para adquirir uno o varios masternodos?
> 
> Tenemos un masternodo de DASH baratito,300.000$ mas bajo que ase unos dias.



Yo aporto 6, falta el Smart pool contract, que algún developer del hilo se atreva a desarrollar...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

*Que pasaria si llegamos a tocar los $8.900 o $8.500 en Bitcoin?*

Es que comienzo a ver muyyyy encima a Ethereum de Bitcoin...y BTC bajando...en bitfinex esta en $10.160 nuevamente, con mucha pinta de irse de nuevo alrededor del rango de los $9.000


----------



## arras2 (22 Ene 2018)

Tiene pinta de que cuando rompa esa cuña se va a ir to the moon cual agujero negro.

negrofuturo, lo de la vertical que abre pato negro, ¿por qué es?


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (22 Ene 2018)

Ya está abierta la Ico de napoleonx .Si queréis podéis usar mi referal code para un 5 % adicional FXXDVDJG

Napoleon x


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (22 Ene 2018)

Parece que nos volvemos a ir a los infiernos, ¿estos días han sido un bull trap? Que llegue ya el año nuevo chino, por favor. 

Creo que además es el año del perro, así que cuidadito con Dogecoin que me está haciendo ojitos XD


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

Y si bajamos mas del segundo suelo? entonces que?

A como vaya bajando todo..veremos a Etehreum en 820, DASH en 600, IOTA en $1.50.. Riple en $0.80, Bitcoin a $8.500


----------



## paketazo (22 Ene 2018)

*negro futuro* ¿por RSI ves sobreventa para rebote?

Creo que se va a generar una trampa de toros en el doble suelo, para relajar el RSI y que retorne a la zona de 50, una vez allí y dando por sentado que el doble suelo será firme, se irá para abajo de nuevo.

Si por el contrario perforase el doble suelo y se fuera a los entornos de 8000$, el escenario sería muy diferente, ya que habría pánico vendedor, y las prisas por entrar se disiparían, y ciertamente quedaría abierto el tema de la bajada fibo del 80% desde máximos, que vendría a coincidir con los 4000$...

zona que no debería de perder de ningún modo (3700$/4000$) de perderse esta cota a largo plazo la rotura de la largoplacista estaría tocada y "hundida", por consiguiente tocaría esperar en tierra de nadie nuevos avances técnicos o coyunturas sociales favorables que hagan subir el valor.

Creo firmemente que han manipulado el mercado, tanto para arriba como ahora en la bajada, los volúmenes de algunas coins son de risa, miraba hace un rato Dash, y es que la están bajando con auténtica calderilla comparado con la subida...y supongo que el resto similar.

Cada uno ha de tomar sus decisiones, pero para los del trading, ya lo dije el otro día, la cosa se pone difícil si se pierden puntos clave. Si se perdieran los 7900%, a alguno casi le sería mejor vender (hablo de trading y de estar en ganancias), para re entrada en ese posible -80%

Mucho cuidado y a mascar chiche, esto se empieza a poner para hombres, pero creo que aun se pondrá mucho más...solo estaré seguro de mi inversión cuando vea que por la red ya nadie espera que se recupere la alcista de nuevo y que nos vamos al guano definitivamente como sucedió en el desierto después de la bajada de BTC de los 1100$

Espero no tener que esperar 3 años para ver nuevos máximos, pero si hay que esperarlos, yo no tengo prisa.

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> *negro futuro* ¿por RSI ves sobreventa para rebote?
> 
> Creo que se va a generar una trampa de toros en el doble suelo, para relajar el RSI y que retorne a la zona de 50, una vez allí y dando por sentado que el doble suelo será firme, se irá para abajo de nuevo.
> 
> ...



Cierto es que se esta poniendo muy feo...pero francamente lo que puedo ver en bitfinex...es que parece que las alts se hunden frente a Bitcoin...yo creeria que el agujero negro estaria por activarse...y el mercado esta bien manipuladisimo!!!


----------



## Donald Draper (22 Ene 2018)

estaba claro que la carne fresca que entraba al son de los x4, x10, etc de finales de DIC y principios de ENE, era mano blanda a poco que no les fuese muy allá.

Ya comprarán más caro, por haber vendido barato.


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

Mientras no se demuestre lo contrario , el barbecho pa'la Superbowl & Año ñuevo chinorri les está quedando niqueláo...y si de ahí lo ayudan hasta verano...se pule la hucha del cerdito, hasta el Papa.

Que no quieren esa pasta ? OK...cuando lo vea, me lo creo...

M'aburro.


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Mientras no se demuestre lo contrario , el barbecho pa'la Superbowl & Año ñuevo chinorri les está quedando niqueláo...y de ahí lo ayuden hasta verano...se pule la hucha del cerdito, hasta el Papa.
> 
> Que no quieren esa pasta ? OK...cuando lo vea, me lo creo...
> 
> M'aburro.



Lo del superbowl saldria bien solo si el mercado subiera al menos un poquito o por lo menos se quedara estable...porque si nos vamos para abajo, no habra superbowl que suba esto...la gente tendria sus dudas en entrar en algo que va cayendo, no tendria sentido.


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Lo del superbowl saldria bien solo si el mercado subiera al menos un poquito o por lo menos se quedara estable...porque si nos vamos para abajo, no habra superbowl que suba esto...la gente tendria sus dudas en entrar en algo que va cayendo, no tendria sentido.



La gente ? Qué gente ? No hemos quedáo en que desde verano había entrada de manos fuertes a manta ?

Hay palés castuzos de pasta esperando hacerse con Shitland...y con hojita de ruta y consignas tatuadas en la frente. Si además de pillar posiciones los muertitos de jambre ayudan a empujar...pues a nahide le amarga un dulce, mirusté.


Es MUUUUUCHA pasta la que pueden trincar. No sé porqué ahora se iban a poner a dieta caundo se están poniendo las botas, los calcetines y el slip en cualquier barridito de 80.000 miyonazos de pavos...( que éso por la patilla no engancha, no ? :rolleye: - porque los que están llevando ésto con la punta del nardo, son más tontos que tú y que yo, tal vez ? - : )

En fin...yo digo lo mío y no recomiendo nada a nahide, por supuestón.

Ayá kadakualo.


----------



## plus ultra (22 Ene 2018)

Bifurcación de Ethereum EtherZero presenta características de esquema fraudulento | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

A toro pasado todos somos manolete,pero a mi no me cogen como la bifurcación de ETH,una cosa asi seria publicada en muchos sitios sin ir mas lejos los propios exchanges advertirían si reparten o no.


Hackers roban cerca de $4 millones en IOTA a usuarios desprevenidos | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Llevo unos dias con un problema de sincronizacion en el wallet de XRB,por ahi anda un "parche" que lo sincroniza rapido he preguntado ya varias personas me confirman que si que funciona,yo hasta que no sea algo que me ofrezca en su web oficial no me descargo nada,y menos viniendo de una web rusa.

Cuidado con lo que instaláis en vuestros equipos.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (22 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Videoconferencia?
> 
> Pero si en la web solo pone que se adjunte documento y listo.
> 
> ...



Para verificarte en spectrocoin piden lo habitual: dni, recibo, etc... Pero para que te den un IBAN se requiere videoentrevista.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2018)

Las Purples...las segundas en revalorización a una hora hasta llegar a su puesto ( 60 primeras ). La primera, Walton, que no es pelotazo ni ná. Está el personal pa'zamparse un truño digitalizáo si se lo echan a buen precio, vamos...

Por cierto...rebote por encima, MUUUUYYY por encima de los 420.000 minoyes en los que se giró *por-única-vez *con TODAS las coins del top 100 subiendo en 2 cifras *nada-más-girarse-el-barrido *( en mi opinión, ahí chaparon la ratonera ...o no, vamos...igual conjunciones cósmicas y tal...).

Seguimos para bingo.


----------



## arras2 (22 Ene 2018)

Dos velas verdes con mucho volumen. Desde que caía desde los 13k, 0 volumen en velas verdes. Ha sido tocar 10k, dos velas verdes seguidas con mucho volumen y todo arrancar. A corto parece corregido ¿No?

Ya lo he visto varias veces.


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Dos velas verdes con mucho volumen. Desde que caía desde los 13k, 0 volumen en velas verdes. Ha sido tocar 10k, dos velas verdes seguidas con mucho volumen y todo arrancar. A corto parece corregido ¿No?
> 
> Ya lo he visto varias veces.



eso mismo vi...parece que entro mucho volumen en esos minimos...para arriba agujero negro


----------



## species8472 (23 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Están saturaos chavales, a la cola.
> La verificación es in English, y tener un IBAN allí, te da mucha velocidad para las sepas.
> 
> Ya van por 70kilos, con 'rumores' que están entrando de tapado banca del UK para tomar posiciones.



Para que sirve el Iban??? Que importancia tiene. Me interesa reclamarlo?


----------



## PREDATOR (23 Ene 2018)

alguien puede poner la grafica d el market cap. de las Crypto desde 2015? creo que toco los 750b mas incluso q la capitalizacion de Appl.Estoy dsd el movil a ver si los expertos pueden decirnos algo sobre esa grafica.
slds


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2018)

20 Diciembre : 1 *DASH* = 205 *Purples*

23 Enero : 1 *DASH* = 84 *Purples*

A kargar, qués jerundio... :fiufiu:


----------



## davitin (23 Ene 2018)

Una pregunta técnica sobre la blockchain,....en los proyectos donde las monedas ya están pre minadas , es decir donde no hay mineros, cuando te instalas un Wallet a tu ordenador, descargas toda la blockchain y este se convierte en un nodo de la red, verdad? Quiero decir, tu ordenador con el Wallet puede convertirse en uno de los puntos donde se verifican las transacciones? Entiendo que esto es así, si es así entonces cómo es posible que se diga que algunos grupos de desarrolladores podrían desvincularse de los tokens? Quiero decir, para que la red sea posible en este tipo de proyectos, es necesario que la gente descargue los wallets en su ordenador, y para que la gente haga esto debe de tener tokens que quieran guardar, entonces en estos proyectos los tokens son imprescindibles, estoy diciendo alguna tontería?

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> 20 Diciembre : 1 *DASH* = 205 *Purples*
> 
> 23 Enero : 1 *DASH* = 84 *Purples*
> 
> A kargar, qués jerundio... :fiufiu:




1 *DASH* = 72 *Purples*

Otra palada a la butxaka...por si las flys... 

---------- Post added 23-ene-2018 at 04:27 ----------

https://www.binance.com/trade.html?symbol=PIVX_BTC


[youtube]6pYI9t-I6qo[/youtube]











---------- Post added 23-ene-2018 at 04:40 ----------

*PIVX +53,85% +65,82% +29,58%
*






---------- Post added 23-ene-2018 at 04:47 ----------

*$14,56*







---------- Post added 23-ene-2018 at 04:58 ----------


----------



## StalkerTlön (23 Ene 2018)

Juli, Binance se esta poniendo Morado Menudo adelantamiento por la derecha a Raiblocks:8:


----------



## Pablosca (23 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> 1 *DASH* = 72 *Purples*
> 
> Otra palada a la butxaka...phttp://coining.ai/altcoins.htmlor si las flys...
> 
> ...



No llevaba ni una pero no veas lo que me he alegrado por ti. Como lector reciente del foro siempre me gusta leer tus aportaciones y no entré a Pivx porque solo tengo cuenta en Binance. En cuanto se calmen las aguas le echaré unos euretes. Enhorabuena por el subidón!


----------



## Oso Amoroso (23 Ene 2018)

Ya esta bajando Pivx como es normal, yo la tenia a largo plazo pero ante este panorama visto otras veces con la salida a Binance las he vendido, ya recomprare a precios mas bajos ( supongo) a final del dia cuando la cosa se estabilice.


----------



## lurker (23 Ene 2018)

joder justo me he ido moviendo estos días mis posiciones en bittrex hacia el lado morado de la vida. _Ohhh honey, take a walk on the purple side_ :Aplauso:


----------



## caramon1980 (23 Ene 2018)

yo tambien aunque tengo pocas monedillas, lo mio es más que tradear porque me gusta su filosofia...espero no equivocarme jajaja


----------



## Siena (23 Ene 2018)

Que le ha pasado a Qash? Alguno de vosotros la sigue?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (23 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> No exactamente, lo de los masternodes está ahora en fase beta, lo del staking teóricamente funciona así, tu tienes tus coins en la wallet y por tenerlas ahí sincronizadas te dan un porcentaje, la página lo que te evita es tener que tener el pc encendido las 24 h con la wallet sincronizada, además de que cuanto mayor es la cantidad con la que haces staking mayor es el retorno, con lo cual al sumar todas se gana más que las mismas por separado, algo así como en las pool de minado.
> 
> Ellos lo que ganan es un procentaje de cada staking, el 3% creo, si ganas 100 coins , ellos se quedan 3 ,pero tu deposito queda siempre intacto.



pero lo tienes en la wallet de la página ¿no? Si no, no entiendo como funcionaría... ::. A ver si saco un rato e investigo un poco de que va el tema.

Gracias.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (23 Ene 2018)

TNT va como un tiro, pensaba pillar un par de Nodos y me da rabia porque creo que se me han escapado si sigue subiendo a este ritmo, estaba esperando que listaran Raiblocks en Binance y con ese dinero meterle una parte a TNT, pero con lo que están tardando ya voy tarde...


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Ya esta bajando Pivx como es normal, yo la tenia a largo plazo pero ante este panorama visto otras veces con la salida a Binance las he vendido, ya recomprare a precios mas bajos ( supongo) a final del dia cuando la cosa se estabilice.



EL Roadmap tiene un par de puntazos ya este primer trimestre, pero en Febrero sale Unity el exchange descentralizado del equipo de PIVX ( ojo, ésto debería paralizar como 1 millón de PIVs- como un 2% del supply - para staking y medio de financiación del exchange ) , también hay varios eventos a los que asistir - Anarchapulco en nada - y hay ya como 3 actualizaciones del roadmap anual ( si bien no las más jugosas, que son para el 2 trimestre )...y bueno, luego habrá que ver el mes en general en Shitland ( yo lo espero movidito y positivo ). En fin...muy buena posición para ir entrando en todo ésto.

Putadón lo de la wallet para el Apple Store...a ver por dónde van los tiros y si se emperran en ello y van a saco...ahora mismo, vendría de perlas, la verdad.

Bueno...un 50% sobre precio de ayer y zumbando, que está de coña. A ver esos 16 y luego los 20, que ésos sí suelen serapertura a rangos de precio muuuucho más amplios.

Hay que rematar este escalón de ayer...hay que redondearlo.

En fin...qué descojono anoche, ya de madrugada... :XX:

*A ponerse moráo, maifrén .* :


----------



## Cayo Marcio (23 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> pero lo tienes en la wallet de la página ¿no? Si no, no entiendo como funcionaría... ::. A ver si saco un rato e investigo un poco de que va el tema.
> 
> Gracias.



Si, los envías a la wallet de la página, y si, tienes el riesgo de que puede petar la página igual que un exchange, por eso yo no lo hago con cantidades muy altas,luego ya ROI y de lo ganado saca lo que puedas...


----------



## arras2 (23 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Estoy en el reddit de QASH...y ya andan preguntando por masternodes...ahora el boom son los masternodes o que?...y es que sin maternodes las cryptos no son nada?
> Pues bueno, dado eso...va a tener que hacerse con un masternodo de QASH y que te den un % de las comisiones.



No es que sea la moda, es que es una herramienta del blockchain para validar transacciones (POS en lugar de POW). O eso entiendo yo con lo poquito que sé. Tiene ventajas y desventajas, y supongo que cada proyecto selecciona su manera de trabajar en función de lo que crean.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2018 at 10:31 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> *negro futuro* ¿por RSI ves sobreventa para rebote?
> 
> Creo que se va a generar una trampa de toros en el doble suelo, para relajar el RSI y que retorne a la zona de 50, una vez allí y dando por sentado que el doble suelo será firme, se irá para abajo de nuevo.
> 
> ...



En el diario está en una sobreventa brutal. Tan sólo deseo que no tengas razón y el doble suelo sea realmente doble suelo y no una trampa de toros :XX:.

Una imagen:







A ver si rompe esa línea de tendencia bajista.

Edit: Leyendo el mensaje de negrofuturo... en semanal, que sería para el largo plazo, pinta horrible. Si tiene que corregir en el semanal, como él dice, pueden ser meses de tortura.


----------



## Meetic (23 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> No es que sea la moda, es que es una herramienta del blockchain para validar transacciones (POS en lugar de POW). O eso entiendo yo con lo poquito que sé. Tiene ventajas y desventajas, y supongo que cada proyecto selecciona su manera de trabajar en función de lo que crean.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ene-2018 at 10:31 ----------
> 
> ...



Durante unas semanas esto va a ir hacia abajo, habrá que ver cual es el suelo.


----------



## RutgerBlume (23 Ene 2018)

Siena dijo:


> Que le ha pasado a Qash? Alguno de vosotros la sigue?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Yo la sigo. No veo que este cayendo mas que el resto, simplemente sigue la tendencia general rojisima de estos dias.


----------



## Gurney (23 Ene 2018)

Varias noticias desde Corea:

Twitter

Korean Crypto Exchange Korbit Halting Deposits from Non-Citizens - CoinDesk

South Korea Announces Date for Ban on Anonymous Crypto Trading - CoinDesk

Hasta $56 millones en impuestos tendrán que pagar casas de cambio de criptomonedas en Surcorea | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## san_miguel (23 Ene 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> Durante unas semanas esto va a ir hacia abajo, habrá que ver cual es el suelo.



Yo en el gráfico semanal veo que en el estocástico está en el punto más bajo, ¿Puede bajar más? Si, pero después debería subir como la espuma, veremos en febrero-marzo.







ETH en el semanal tiene más recorrido a la baja que BTC, esperemos que no sea así.







Y con Dash en el semanal pues a medio camino entre BTC y ETH.


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2018)

Casi 200 minoyes de pavazos se han movido en Purples en 24 horas...meneo de TOP25 ( y ahí es donde miro,cuando pienso en PIVX, no a precio ).

[url=https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/pivx/#markets]PIVX (PIVX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap[/URL]

Aparte...Bittrex, POR FIN, ya ni es el primer distribuidor...nada menos que tercero...pero es que el primero mueve más que los 2 siguientes , que son 2 monstruazos ( Binance y Bitrrex )...y es Upbit, en KOREA...y en Fiat Koreano , si no interpreto mal...y a casi 2 pavos por encima. 

Viendo la nimiedad que ocupan las wallets Asiáticas ( link de abajo...y clickar en Geo-Location ) y el meneo esperable de Binance y los koreanos...el filón puede ser del copón bendito. 

Bad Request

A ver qué se cuentan del experimento con Yuri, la japonesita con la que iban a meter el hocico en Japón.

[youtube]V4kxkMdKsLI[/youtube]


----------



## arras2 (23 Ene 2018)

Siena dijo:


> Que le ha pasado a Qash? Alguno de vosotros la sigue?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



¿Que le ha pasado? La cotización más o menos se mantiene ligada a eth en el entorno de 0,0015 desde hace días.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (23 Ene 2018)

Yo de momento solo voy ganando con Senderon, que pillé cuando avisó un forero del tema de masternodos y de momento va como un tiro, he hecho un x2 largo, cuando pare de subir ROI y al cajón. La verdad es que da gustazo cuando ves todo rojo y por lo menos llevas una en verde.


----------



## san_miguel (23 Ene 2018)

Buena noticia o por lo menos apuestan por ello, esi si, regulado, quieren su parte del pastel.

Korean Crypto Exchanges to Share Data with Banks in New Account System This Month - Bitcoin News


----------



## Claudius (23 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> 1 *DASH* = 72 *Purples*
> 
> Otra palada a la butxaka...por si las flys...




jeje está fuerte el morao
) 
-----


Somos hijos de Dash, y los de Dash, nunca rehuyen una batalla.

'yiga suli, suli..' Todavía no... espera..

Cuerno de Thorin(btc)

Du Be Kaar (por el rey!)

y en el libro *Thorin*: -A mi elfos (lite-dash) y hombres (eth-xrp) - (blue-chips)






Spoiler



[youtube]7qSNaxwJ78o[/youtube]


----------



## Gurney (23 Ene 2018)

Mario Draghi Will Discuss Bitcoin, Cryptocurrencies and Blockchain With Youth -


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> jeje está fuerte el morao
> )
> -----
> 
> ...



haz el amor y no la guerra...Ví uóter maifrén... 

Dash Mnodes a 500 chapas ya !!! Pól la memocratización global ...y el wén roshito !!!

A ver si el Hobbit se une a la Superbowl y abre ese piquito que dióx l'ha dáo... que me tatúo la Santísma trinidá en la punta'l nardo (...de McAfee, por supuestón : )


----------



## stiff upper lip (23 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo de momento solo voy ganando con Senderon, que pillé cuando avisó un forero del tema de masternodos y de momento va como un tiro, he hecho un x2 largo, cuando pare de subir ROI y al cajón. La verdad es que da gustazo cuando ves todo rojo y por lo menos llevas una en verde.



No lo dumpeeis cabritos, a ver si se pega un pepinazo a lo zoin.

Para un proyecto que tiene web wallet y masternodos, con ese supply, y que su mejor producto es un escrow descentralizado para poner en contacto a los autónomos y freelancers por el que se han interesado los hindúes yo lo veo tirado de precio.

En cuanto mejoren el marketing yo lo veo a 1 $


----------



## Wens (23 Ene 2018)

Desde que vi a Juli mencionar PIVX la he estado siguiendo estas semanas pero los exchanges en las que estaba no me daban confianza. Finalmente hoy al despertarme la he visto en Binance y acabo de comprar un par de ellas así que uno mas que se sube al barco.


----------



## arras2 (23 Ene 2018)

Testeando de nuevo los 10k el bitcoño. Hay 9 millones de $ de compra en el 10k. Da la sensación que a corto no quieren que baje de ahí. Como alguien suelte lastre y se los coma, miedito la caída que va a sufrir.


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Mario Draghi Will Discuss Bitcoin, Cryptocurrencies and Blockchain With Youth -



Si el alacrán malparío este quiere diálogo integeneracional..que le manden a la jamona Josi al feliz encuentro, que ya se conocen y fijo que le hace "ilu"...  La wena química es evidente...

























__________________________________________

*"Queremos fortalecer el diálogo entre nosotros y la juventud de Europa. Los Diálogos de Juventud del BCE nos brindan la oportunidad de escuchar y discutir sus opiniones sobre temas clave en el campo de la economía y la banca central ".*

...vamos, que las criptos se van a cero en 2 telediarios & tal... :bla::bla:



*HODL !!! *


----------



## san_miguel (23 Ene 2018)

Si esto sigue bajando...posibles soportes para ETH.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Testeando de nuevo los 10k el bitcoño. Hay 9 millones de $ de compra en el 10k. Da la sensación que a corto no quieren que baje de ahí. Como alguien suelte lastre y se los coma, miedito la caída que va a sufrir.



Los de los exchanges no creo que estén muy interesados en que baje de ciertos límites y se acabe el negocio... No se si serán ellos, pero desde luego tienen munición para manejar el juego a su antojo.


----------



## arras2 (23 Ene 2018)

Se acaban de comer esos 10 milloncejos de dólares. Puta bida tete. Nos vamos a probar el 9400 supongo.

Edit: ahí aguantando el tipo, aun entra madera a esos precios.


----------



## san_miguel (23 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Testeando de nuevo los 10k el bitcoño. Hay 9 millones de $ de compra en el 10k. Da la sensación que a corto no quieren que baje de ahí. Como alguien suelte lastre y se los coma, miedito la caída que va a sufrir.




Para BTC posible soporte...si lo rompe se puede ir a 6500usd.


----------



## albinegre (23 Ene 2018)

Buenas chicos. ayer me entró fomo e hice transferencia de 2000eur en btc q me llegan hoy a kucoin.

tengo varias ideas d donde meter pero como esta todo petado tengo mis dudas.

ya se q ninguno conocemos el futuro... pero donde meteríais ahora mismo??

tengo iota prl y dent.

había pensado opciones como xrb, dbc, poner más en alguna de las q tengo o ir al top 20 y meterle a eos, neo o alguna de las grandes.

tb m planteo dejar parte o todo en btc.

donde pensáis q se puede rendir más en el corto chicos?


----------



## Patanegra (23 Ene 2018)

albinegre dijo:


> Buenas chicos. ayer me entró fomo e hice transferencia de 2000eur en btc q me llegan hoy a kucoin.
> 
> tengo varias ideas d donde meter pero como esta todo petado tengo mis dudas.
> 
> ...



tal como esta el patio, yo las dejaria en euros hasta que escampe. No vendo pero tampoco compro. Aviso: soy novato.


----------



## davitin (23 Ene 2018)

Otra vez para abajo.


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Los de los exchanges no creo que estén muy interesados en que baje de ciertos límites y se acabe el negocio... No se si serán ellos, pero desde luego tienen munición para manejar el juego a su antojo.



Que se acabe ?

Para los novatos al olorcillo de la Superbowl & Nuevo año chino, todo pinta que va a ser como mear y que brote un cocotero.


----------



## arras2 (23 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Otra vez para abajo.



ha aguantado el golpe y mucha gente se ha subido al carro en ese valor. 40 millones de dólares intercambiados ahí en media horita (realmente ha sido en 5-10 minutos y sólo en bitfinex claro).







Offtopic:

etiquetas del hilo:

Etiquetas
calvopez marrónido follanegros

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (23 Ene 2018)

Qash siempre va tarde pero pareja. Caen BTC y eth y al día siguiente o dos días cae ella. 
A ver hasta cuándo Durán las bajadas. Espero que aguanten unos días más antes de empezar a volar.
No enri quién vende a estos precios cualquier moneda.
Vamos Pivx, les pillé caros (error novatil) pero tengo confianza y ahí se quedarán un añito por lo menos.


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2018)

Hay que echarle paz y ciencia, como dice Negrofuturo...pero...

El MORBAZO de ver cómo saltan algunas - y alguna, aspirante al trono - cuando se abra la espita...telita, eh ???


----------



## Patanegra (23 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Que se acabe ?
> 
> Para los novatos al olorcillo de la Superbowl & Nuevo año chino, todo pinta que va a ser como mear y que brote un cocotero.



pues el efecto año nuevo chino parece ser vender, no comprar.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Que se acabe ?
> 
> Para los novatos al olorcillo de la Superbowl & Nuevo año chino, todo pinta que va a ser como mear y que brote un cocotero.



El nuevo año chino es el 15 de Febrero, se me va a hacer largo, no sé si quedan muchas manos débiles en el mercado, espero que no.


----------



## plus ultra (23 Ene 2018)

https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2018/01/23/pdfs/BOE-A-2018-792.pdf

Pagina 8148

La utilización por el crimen organizado de la internet profunda, o «deep web», para 
el tráfico y comercio de todo tipo de bienes ilícitos, así como el empleo de criptomonedas 
tipo «bitcoin» o similar como medios de pago, es uno de los desafíos más exigentes en la 
actualidad. Para afrontar esta amenaza, se potenciará el uso por las unidades de 
investigación de la Agencia Tributaria de las nuevas tecnologías de recopilación y análisis 
de información en todo tipo de redes.

EDITO

Después de que casi todo el mundo ha superado que BTC no es algo que va de la mano de la deepweb,drogas,sicarios...y que lo que hay que hacer es regular llega el estado y saca esto :: ase unos dias puse enlace donde alemania y francia se reunían para competir con eeuu y asia en el mundo cripto y no quedarse fuera.

Se me viene a la cabeza una comparación con el negocio de la marihuana,mientras que su uso terapéutico en eeuu es completamente normal en casi todos los estados,incluso en varios ya como uso recreativo moviendo grandes cantidades de $,generando puestos de trabajo y recaudando impuestos, aqui se menciona legalizar su uso terapéutico y alegan que primero habría que hacer estudios a ver como afecta a la salud.:bla: ,por cierto en portugal por su clima tienen la mayor plantacion de europa.

Pues nada señores como siempre nuestros politicos tarde y mal,mientras en wall street se negocian futuros de BTC en españa se asocia a ...el tráfico y comercio de todo tipo de bienes ilícitos, así como el empleo de criptomonedas 
tipo «bitcoin» o similar...


----------



## Rauxa (23 Ene 2018)

Cuando salen los resultados trimestrales de Ripple?
Reparten dividendos al final?


----------



## michinato (23 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Casi 200 minoyes de pavazos se han movido en Purples en 24 horas...meneo de TOP25 ( y ahí es donde miro,cuando pienso en PIVX, no a precio ).
> 
> [url=https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/pivx/#markets]PIVX (PIVX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap[/URL]
> 
> ...





Pinta bastante bien. 

En varios posts del pasado ya comenté algunas de las cosas que no me gustaban de PIVX, pero poco a poco parece que se van tachando puntos de la lista de cosas malas y van aumentando las buenas.



Privacidad *OK*
Han montado un Zerocoin funcional que está sirviendo de referencia a muchos otros proyectos. Esos otros proyectos directamente copian el código de PIVX en vez de programárselo.


Mercados / Exchanges *OK*
Antes estaba solo en Bittrex (era el único en el que tenía un volumen aceptable). La ampliación de ahora es fundamental para que su adopción. Si acaban por montar su exchange descentralizado que funcione medio bien, será otro paso de gigante.


Wallets *OK*
Van mejorando la facilidad de uso y siguen ampliando plataformas.


Distribución *NO OK*
Esto sigue muy mal, la gran mayoría de monedas están en las manos de muy pocas personas. Esperemos que mejore según aumente su adopción.



Staking desde junio del 2017.


----------



## paketazo (23 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Los de los exchanges no creo que estén muy interesados en que baje de ciertos límites y se acabe el negocio... No se si serán ellos, pero desde luego tienen munición para manejar el juego a su antojo.



Te garantizo que sí, son ellos y algunos fondos que se han ido afianzando a la sombra de estos nuevos mercados.

Este mercado es muy beneficioso para muchos, el movimiento de capitales le conviene a muchos, desde la propia banca clásica privada, pasando por los propios exchangers, y terminando con los propios estados.

Nosotros, los de a pie, no movemos ni el 5% de este mercado...ni de ningún otro, la renta variable ni un 2%.

Yo si tuviera la capacidad económica suficiente (respaldo mil millonario como los grandes fondos y bancos), podría robaros muchas carteras de "HODL"

Se perfectamente como hacerlo, la teoría me la sé, la práctica la he vivido en mis carnes docenas de veces...

Solo necesitáis una cosa para ganar siempre a cualquier mercado:

1- Saber que la empresa en la que estáis invirtiendo está infravalorada respecto a su capitalización.

2- Tener tiempo y paciencia.


¿cuanto valen las empresas en las que estáis invirtiendo?

Os lo dije hace semanas...buscad empresas del nasdaq y tratar de encontrar similitudes con tecnológicas o similares.

Cardano hoy capitaliza 13.7B (billones USA)

AMD 12,2B

Estamos hoy en día valorando a Cardano pro encima de AMD

¿lo vale?

Ahí es dónde debereis tirar de contabilidad, PER, ingresos anuales, y pensar:

¿que me vende cardano?

¿que me vende AMD?

Mi opinión vale bien poco, pero si tuviera que meter 1M de $ en AMD o en Cardano os aseguro que haría una investigación muy minuciosa.

Por ejemplo Dash, tiene algo que la hace valiosa a la hora de calcular su PER, y es la capacidad de disponer de una tesorería.

Creo que hoy por hoy...contablemente hablando, Dash es la primera "empresa" del mundo Crypto con una capacidad de financiación mensual recurrente, sin depender de terceros. Si no, preguntadle a "Neptune Dash" cotizando en Canadá

luego hay otras que imitan su sistema de financiación, pero no llegan a sus cifras.

Ojo, que hay empresas con capacidad de financiación dependiente de terceros, como banca o multinacionales (XRP, ETH...) pero no es lo mismo a la hora de hacer un valor contable.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El nuevo año chino es el 15 de Febrero, se me va a hacer largo, no sé si quedan muchas manos débiles en el mercado, espero que no.



La superbowl es el 4, creo. 2 semanitas de pirotecnia ? ( para empezar )

No creo que sea ya cuestión de agitar e árbol ni acojonar manos debiles, sino de preparar un buena rampa para la adopción masiva del usuario global común. Es el momento de presentar la blockchain al mundo como un destino de himbersión más..pero lucrativo como ningún otro. Los parabienes de la castuza no sólo aseguiran su trinque...sino que le dan carta de naturaleza legal ante la borregada.

Les meneo las purples a 2 compadres,que no pasan de youtube , fúrgol & porno en internék...y acaba de salir uno de ojear "lo suyo"- flixpando, faltaría piú -. Pues bien, hace un año, PIVX estaba , clavado...a 1 céntimo. Es decir, 1200 veces más barato que ahora...o lo que es lo mismo, su resultado es de un 120.000 %. ::

Ni drogas, ni armas, ni casaputax, ni tráfico de órganos...ni, por supuesto, ninguna actividad legal..

Y ésta, lo es. 

Que acabará en un campo petáo de fiambres ? Con éstas cifras, quién lo duda?...pero éso díselo al que sepa saltar en marcha a satisfacción.

Sabes cuál fue la última conversa en el programa de Iker Jiménez anteayer de madrugada ?

( Un "tertuliano" dirigiéndose , en coña, al "economista" de referencia en el plató - que defendía una postura de total reseva hacia las criptos - )

- "Bueno, si te digo que me he metido en bitcoins, no me eches mucho la bronca..."

- "Si lo que has usado no pasa del 10% de tu patrimonio...en absoluto".

( EN un programa del que varios bitcoñeros del foro esperaban FUD y reprobación...en fin, "No hase falta disí nada más")


----------



## Patanegra (23 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> No creo que sea ya cuestión de agitar e árbol ni acojonar manos debiles, sino de preparar un buena rampa para la adopción masiva del usuario global común. Es el momento de presentar la blockchain al mundo como un destino de himbersión más..pero lucrativo como ningún otro. Los parabienes de la castuza no sólo aseguiran su trinque...sino que le dan carta de naturaleza legal ante la borregada.



poniendome de abogado del diablo, los gobiernos (sobre todo los de Asia) estan dando mas señales negativas que positivas sobre las cripto, que te hace pensar que quieren que adoptemos la blockchain?


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> La superbowl es el 4, creo. 2 semanitas de pirotecnia ? ( para empezar )
> 
> No creo que sea ya cuestión de agitar e árbol ni acojonar manos debiles, sino de preparar un buena rampa para la adopción masiva del usuario global común. Es el momento de presentar la blockchain al mundo como un destino de himbersión más..pero lucrativo como ningún otro. Los parabienes de la castuza no sólo aseguiran su trinque...sino que le dan carta de naturaleza legal ante la borregada.
> 
> ...



Está claro que a quien empezó hace un año le ha ido de lujo... Yo empecé en septiembre y no me puedo quejar, he multiplicado x 4 y eso después de la corrección.

Esta claro que va a haber cadáveres financieros, la cuestión va a ser escoger las monedas correctas, quien lo haga igual tampoco necesita tirarse del tren en marcha. 

Creo que este año voy a pasar de los chicharros, no se me da bien y voy a ir a lo que tenga más visos de consolidarse.


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> poniendome de abogado del diablo, los gobiernos (sobre todo los de Asia) estan dando mas señales negativas que positivas sobre las cripto, que te hace pensar que quieren que adoptemos la blockchain?



Su debilidá por la pastuki limpia de sudor. 

Una cruz...qué proves ! :bla:


----------



## Patanegra (23 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Su debilidá por la pastuki limpia de sudor.
> 
> Una cruz...qué proves ! :bla:



los gobiernos pueden sacar pastuki de muchas otras maneras. En cambio la blockchain, que es descentralizadora, es una amenaza para ellos.

Tambien la blockchain independiente es una amenaza para la oligarquia bancaria, que es la que controla los gobiernos occidentales. 

Una posibilidad es que nos dejen unos meses o años relativamente tranquilos y luego prohibir con la excusa habitual (terrorismo) las cripto y copiar las aplicaciones de la blockchain que les vengan bien.

las cripto sobrevivirian a esto gracias a su naturaleza descentralizadora, algunas, pero a precios mas bajos hasta que el sistema fiat reviente (puede ser mañana o en decadas)


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Está claro que a quien empezó hace un año le ha ido de lujo... Yo empecé en septiembre y no me puedo quejar, he multiplicado x 4 y eso después de la corrección.
> 
> Esta claro que va a haber cadáveres financieros, la cuestión va a ser escoger las monedas correctas, quien lo haga igual tampoco necesita tirarse del tren en marcha.
> 
> Creo que este año voy a pasar de los chicharros, no se me da bien y voy a ir a lo que tenga más visos de consolidarse.



Hace 4 años, un bitcoñero de pro del foro , de los de bitcoins hoy p'aburrir, me decía lo mismo : "Cagon dióx, porqué no habré entrado a saco antes !!!"

Éso mismo lo pensaba quien hubiese entrado hace un año, con BTC a 1000 pavos. "Ah!, Oh!...CUATRO CIFRAS !!!...si hubiese pilláohace 6 meses, como "todos éstos" !!!"

Hay recién llegados que le han metido un x50 al truño/joya de turno...no lo menosprecieis, ya comenté que esos aportesson de gran ayuda para foreros "de los que estaban antes" , ayer mismo paketazo, que sabe de ésto lo que sabe el que más, decía que no controlaba más porque no tenía tiempo - y/o ganas, supongo, que ésto también, satura lo suyo... - ...pero que no era por desprecio, sino bien al contrario , con la total certeza de que muchísimas, zumbarán que te cagas y bastantes de ellas, siendo además, proyectos de entidad.

Aquí lo que procede es saltar a tiempo...y de éso, nahide podrá echarle la culpa al boogie a costa de haber entrado antes o no...


----------



## trancos123 (23 Ene 2018)

Twitter
Another #exchange to announce! We are going to be listed on @YobitExchange soon. Stay tuned! #SPHTX #SophiaTX #Crypto #Blockchain


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> los gobiernos pueden sacar pastuki de muchas otras maneras. En cambio la blockchain, que es descentralizadora, es una amenaza para ellos.
> 
> Tambien la blockchain independiente es una amenaza para la oligarquia bancaria, que es la que controla los gobiernos occidentales.
> 
> ...



Ok,OK...Todo OK...o "parecido" ...pero una cosa : LO que queda aquí seguro e importa, es algún hype de tres pares de cojones. Y respecto al stablishment...éstos son 500 veces más buitres -y más vagos - que tú y yo juntos.

Trinca la guita y que se mueran los feos...En 3 años desmadejamos 20 ovillos de filofoxía en rima consonante frente a la chimenea con un Conde Osborne de 100 púas la copa. ( Y ésto no es óbice para ahorrar en coins sólidas de largo plazo , ojo ...en absoluto.)

La Blockchain perdudrará...los pumps gloriosos y el chaparrón de guita fácil, por los wevox.

Iu chús , maifrén.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2018 at 15:07 ----------




michinato dijo:


> [*]Distribución *NO OK*
> 
> Esto sigue muy mal, la gran mayoría de monedas están en las manos de muy pocas personas. Esperemos que mejore según aumente su adopción.
> 
> .






Segurísimo. Per mira, creo que tiene bastante que ver con el "fundamentalismo" de la aristocracia Pivian...y se solucionará en la dirección correcta.

2 cosas : 

- Asia pinta un mercado que comerá hasta pan duro. La distribución allí es inexistente y los primeros escarceos los vemos ahora...y arrojan cifras demoledoras.

- Las cifras "de suelta" que trascienden en foros, etc.. son 12, 15, 20 pavos...Por supuesto, las whales no se van a echar piedras a su tejado una vez confirmada la seriedad del proyecto y su clara tendencia bullish. Soltar - con cabeza - Purples a 20 pavos para dar consistencia a "tuuu tesoooroooo" ...dolor de wevox...el justito, vamos...


----------



## haruki murakami (23 Ene 2018)

Voy a postear *lo que a mi parecer* es el mejor token de juegos..El token saldra a la venta despues de Enero 29...en Etherdelta, HitBTC y LiveCoin, despues aparecera en Binance, Liqui y Bittrex.

Ya habia puesto por aqui que hay un team tremendo y con mucha experiencia en los juegos, con inversores y advisors de renombre tambien de juegos (el mas importante, *Electronic Arts*)

Gameflip Crowdsale | FLIP crypto-token for buying and selling gaming digital goods


Habra que estar pendiente
Para mi...muchisimo mejor que GAME.com.. podria salir con un hype alto.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (23 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Voy a postear *lo que a mi parecer* es el mejor token de juegos..El token saldra a la venta despues de Enero 29...en Etherdelta, HitBTC y LiveCoin, despues aparecera en Binance, Liqui y Bittrex.
> 
> Ya habia puesto por aqui que hay un team tremendo y con mucha experiencia en los juegos, con inversores y advisors de renombre tambien de juegos (el mas importante, *Electronic Arts*)
> 
> ...



Si no hay mucho hype y no se dispara pillaré unos pocos, sino esperaré a que baje, estilo AGI.


----------



## haruki murakami (23 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Si no hay mucho hype y no se dispara pillaré unos pocos, sino esperaré a que baje, estilo AGI.



Ojo que estos ya tienen plataforma montada...ya aceptan pagos con Bitcoin,..y en 3 meses planean que ya puedas pagar con sus tokens en la plataforma, hace ver a GAME.com en pañales...el asunto es que GAME.com nace como algo global, mientras que GAMEPLIP no lo hace...pero ya tiene toda la infraestructura hecha...ellos solo tienen que ponerse operativos..y ya esta con 2 millones de usuarios en su pagina.

Within 3 months, FLIP will be a payment method on Gameflip.com
With *an existing product and a relatively simple migration *path to blockchain technology, the viability of FLIP’s token generation event is strong

Dejo el link del sitioweb para los juegos, Buy & sell video games, CSGO, H1Z1, Rocket League items, and gift codes - Gameflip

Aqui la explicacion en video de youtube. Gameflip - How FLIP Works - YouTube


----------



## VictorW (23 Ene 2018)

albinegre dijo:


> Buenas chicos. ayer me entró fomo e hice transferencia de 2000eur en btc q me llegan hoy a kucoin.
> 
> tengo varias ideas d donde meter pero como esta todo petado tengo mis dudas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Polo_00 (23 Ene 2018)

El banco ing bloquea las compras de COINBASE, creo que es algo muy serio, se están saltando la ley de libre circulación de capitales por el forro...


----------



## haruki murakami (23 Ene 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> El banco ing bloquea las compras de COINBASE, creo que es algo muy serio, se están saltando la ley de libre circulación de capitales por el forro...



Que es la ley de libre circulacion de capitales?


----------



## coolerman (23 Ene 2018)

Yo tengo un poquito de DENT, DBC, XRP, Po.et, Triggers, PERL, DRGN, NEO, QLINK y ETH.

Me gustaría pillar algo de PIVX, XRB y ENG. 
Con eso, HOLD y a ver que pasa.


----------



## lurker (23 Ene 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> El banco ing bloquea las compras de COINBASE, creo que es algo muy serio, se están saltando la ley de libre circulación de capitales por el forro...



fuente? 8: 8: 8:


----------



## paketazo (23 Ene 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> El banco ing bloquea las compras de COINBASE, creo que es algo muy serio, se están saltando la ley de libre circulación de capitales por el forro...



¿Fuente?

De ser esto cierto, queda claro que BTC & Cia es libre mercado, mientras la dependencia de fiat y banca tradicional es una encerrona centralizada ideada para esclavizarnos.

De que te sirve el dinero ganado con tu trabajo si es el "gran hermano" quién te dice dónde puedes o no puedes gastarlo y por que vías has de gastarlo.

¿entendéis por que es necesario desvincular la creación/distribución de dinero de entes supranacionales politizadas?

Si un estado/s crean un banco para auto financiarse su propia deuda, será el ciudadano en primera y última instancia el perjudicado de las actuaciones de ese ente ante sus negligencias.

Os parecerá un disparate pues llevais/mos décadas subyugados a este tipo de sistema económico, pero tenéis que hacer un esfuerzo y entender que la solución económica está en la manos de la masa, no de un ente que decida por la masa.

Yo si maña pudiera independizar mis negocios de la banca privada lo haría sin dudar un segundo...incluso pagando más comisiones, pero siempre teniendo el 100% del control de mi dinero, no como ahora, que primero es controlado por la banca y luego por los estados...ambos, tienen la capacidad de congelar tus fondos a golpe de ratón.

Esto no puede dejar de crecer, es lo mejor que le ha pasado a la humanidad en siglos...inculcad este conocimiento, da igual la coin que gane, pero que no sea jamás una centralizada y que os puedan robar cuando lo deseen.

un saludo


----------



## Polo_00 (23 Ene 2018)

Fuente yo mismo que acabo de hacer dos transacciones de 100 eu a COINBASE y me las denegado el banco. Si quereis subo la respuesta de coinbase si alguno me explica como puedo subir pantallazos.

Si leéis en foros...ING está bloqueando las compras de criptomoneda. Yo mismo he comprado en coinbase con ING en más de 4 ocasiones y ya no me deja. Y Si, tengo saldo en la cuenta, límite en la tarjeta y todos los servicios online ok. 


https://criptomonedas.org/ing-direc...ncias-a-empresas-relacionadas-con-el-bitcoin/


Pd: estoy desde el móvil disculpas las faltad o que no suba en el momento los pantallazos


----------



## arras2 (23 Ene 2018)

La recuperación de la ostia de la semana pasada (de 9400 a 13000, not bad), empezó con ripple subiendo a saco. Ahora se está viendo ripple destacar. ¿Un patrón del señor bot?


----------



## Polo_00 (23 Ene 2018)

Por cierto, he llamado a ING y me han pasado con 3 personas diferentes, me dicen que son pagos no seguros y que si no me llega la confirmación al móvil para que meta el código podría tener problemas, menudos cabrones ahora me tienen que decir donde debo comprar...como es posible que me bloqueen mi propio dinero y antes compraba tranquilamente, por cierto en amazon das a una tecla y compras sin sms o código de confirmación de compra...que lo.investiguen también No?


----------



## haruki murakami (23 Ene 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Fuente yo mismo que acabo de hacer dos transacciones de 100 eu a COINBASE y me las denegado el banco. Si quereis subo la respuesta de coinbase si alguno me explica como puedo subir pantallazos.
> 
> Si leéis en foros...ING está bloqueando las compras de criptomoneda. Yo mismo he comprado en coinbase con ING en más de 4 ocasiones y ya no me deja. Y Si, tengo saldo en la cuenta, límite en la tarjeta y todos los servicios online ok.
> 
> ...



No hay mejor fuente que el mismo usuario. Gracias!


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Fuente yo mismo que acabo de hacer dos transacciones de 100 eu a COINBASE y me las denegado el banco. Si quereis subo la respuesta de coinbase si alguno me explica como puedo subir pantallazos.
> 
> Si leéis en foros...ING está bloqueando las compras de criptomoneda. Yo mismo he comprado en coinbase con ING en más de 4 ocasiones y ya no me deja. Y Si, tengo saldo en la cuenta, límite en la tarjeta y todos los servicios online ok.
> 
> ...




Para este tipo de gaitas molaban páginas del tipo de "Change,org" - creo , no recuerdo muy bien el nombre -.

Empezar a darles tralla y a sacar pasta y que les diesen mucho por el ojete.

Que hagan lo que quieran, faltaría piú...pero pasando por caja.


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (23 Ene 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Fuente yo mismo que acabo de hacer dos transacciones de 100 eu a COINBASE y me las denegado el banco. Si quereis subo la respuesta de coinbase si alguno me explica como puedo subir pantallazos.
> 
> Si leéis en foros...ING está bloqueando las compras de criptomoneda. Yo mismo he comprado en coinbase con ING en más de 4 ocasiones y ya no me deja. Y Si, tengo saldo en la cuenta, límite en la tarjeta y todos los servicios online ok.
> 
> ...



La noticia es de 2013 me huele a fake.

¿Alguien no ha podido hacer transfer en los últimos 2 días?


----------



## paketazo (23 Ene 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Por cierto, he llamado a ING y me han pasado con 3 personas diferentes, me dicen que son pagos no seguros y que si no me llega la confirmación al móvil para que meta el código podría tener problemas, menudos cabrones ahora me tienen que decir donde debo comprar...*como es posible que me bloqueen mi propio dinero y antes compraba tranquilamente*, por cierto en amazon das a una tecla y compras sin sms o código de confirmación de compra...que lo.investiguen también No?



Hoy has aprendido una de las principales lecciones de economía del resto de tu vida, no la olvides jamás, y hazte un favor, que todo ser al que quieras de algún modo lo sepa.

Hoy no cambiarás nada, pero cuando en unos años 7mil millones de personas entiendan que su dinero no es suyo , las cosas podrían cambiar.

Que sirva para entender que el valor de BTC no está en su precio, si no en su libertad.

Un saludo y espero soluciones de algún modo


----------



## Ethan20 (23 Ene 2018)

Ripple parece que es la única que va para arriba, algún motivo especial?


----------



## haruki murakami (23 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Hoy has aprendido una de las principales lecciones de economía del resto de tu vida, no la olvides jamás, y hazte un favor, que todo ser al que quieras de algún modo lo sepa.
> 
> Hoy no cambiarás nada, pero cuando en unos años 7mil millones de personas entiendan que su dinero no es suyo , las cosas podrían cambiar.
> 
> ...



El dinero no es nuestro, por eso hay que seguir el consejo del clapham, comprar Tierras, esas si pueden ser nuestras y no te las quitaran a menos que te mueras o te maten.


----------



## silverwindow (23 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Hoy has aprendido una de las principales lecciones de economía del resto de tu vida, no la olvides jamás, y hazte un favor, que todo ser al que quieras de algún modo lo sepa.
> 
> Hoy no cambiarás nada, pero cuando en unos años 7mil millones de personas entiendan que su dinero no es suyo , las cosas podrían cambiar.
> 
> ...





Que fuerte.

-Oyga, que yo quiero comrpar eso y no me dejan.
-No ,eso no, que no es gueno para ustek, no son compras sanas, eso no lo puede comprar con su dinero, y por el forro de mis huevos me paso la ley bancaria.

Y chiton que su dinero lo guardamos nosotros.

Sanamente suyos, 

ING.


----------



## paketazo (23 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> El dinero no es nuestro, por eso hay que seguir el consejo del clapham, comprar Tierras, esas si pueden ser nuestras y no te las quitaran a menos que te mueras o te maten.



Nada que tengas que declarar al estado como posesión es tuyo...salvo como obligación de pago evidentemente.

Ni tu casa. (expropian, embargan...)

Ni tu fiat. (paralizado, expropiado...)

Ni tu coche. (idem)

Ni el tiempo que te queda por vivir. (cárcel)

Ni tus hijos. (el estado puede decidir ser tutelar de los mismos, y tu ya puedes ponerte patas arriba)


Le hemos entregado tanto poder a un ente inepta, que se ha vuelto en nuestra contra...y la base de ese poder es la emisión de dinero sin contrapartida de ningún tipo.


----------



## arras2 (23 Ene 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Ripple parece que es la única que va para arriba, algún motivo especial?



Tras la otra ostia del otro día pasó lo mismo, la primera en recuperar (también es la que más sufrió) fue ripple, parece un patrón de fin de caída del bitcoño a corto plazo. El otro patrón que parece cumplirse es un velote de volumen enorme sin que caiga la cotización del bitcoño seguido de dos o tres velas de compra. Veremos si se cumple y se vuelve para los 13400 ansiados que darían esperanza de fin de caídas a lugares infernales (6000-8000$).

E IOTA también... Está muy castigada ahora mismo y ya empieza a ponerse verde vs ETH. Lo mismo que el otro día. A ver que tal va.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Que fuerte.
> 
> -Oyga, que yo quiero comrpar eso y no me dejan.
> -No ,eso no, que no es gueno para ustek, no son compras sanas, eso no lo puede comprar con su dinero, y por el forro de mis huevos me paso la ley bancaria.
> ...



Yo he comprado en coinbase e ING si me ha dejado. Me parece raro.


----------



## Ethan20 (23 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Tras la otra ostia del otro día pasó lo mismo, la primera en recuperar (también es la que más sufrió) fue ripple, parece un patrón de fin de caída del bitcoño a corto plazo. El otro patrón que parece cumplirse es un velote de volumen enorme sin que caiga la cotización del bitcoño seguido de dos o tres velas de compra. Veremos si se cumple y se vuelve para los 13400 ansiados que darían esperanza de fin de caídas a lugares infernales (6000-8000$).
> 
> E IOTA también... Está muy castigada ahora mismo y ya empieza a ponerse verde vs ETH. Lo mismo que el otro día. A ver que tal va.



Si es verdad, paso lo mismo la semana pasada, yo cuando lo he visto me he subido cuanto antes.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Nada que tengas que declarar al estado como posesión es tuyo...salvo como obligación de pago evidentemente.
> 
> Ni tu casa. (expropian, embargan...)
> 
> ...



Tengo cuidado que puede venir el usuario Freedomfighter a decirte que eso no es verdad, que el Estado es güeno, que nos da el estado de bienestar, que el fiat es el dinero que nos hemos dado entre todos jiji...


----------



## arras2 (23 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Que fuerte.
> 
> -Oyga, que yo quiero comrpar eso y no me dejan.
> -No ,eso no, que no es gueno para ustek, no son compras sanas, eso no lo puede comprar con su dinero, y por el forro de mis huevos me paso la ley bancaria.
> ...



Un colega, cuando empezó ING por aquí allá por 2005, abrió cuenta naranja y dio orden desde ING para recibir dinero de la caixa (es una orden rara, no recuerdo como se llama). Le llamaron de ING y le dijeron que el banco de origen les estaba bloqueando. Mi colega enfurecido fue a la caixa y preguntó que que coño pasaba. Le dijeron que es que en "internet" habían muchos timos :XX:. Cerró todo lo que tenía con la caixa. Sio todos hiciéramos igual cada vez que nos joden, otro gallo cantaría.

Yo, dejaría ING (ya lo dejé en su día por sus mamoneos feos).


----------



## silverwindow (23 Ene 2018)

Hace años, me bloquearon una vez una trasnfer en bitstamp, me llamaron tropecientas veces, porque les salia que bitstamp, no era una entidad de fiar, o les parecia como algo raro.

En fin historietas de la puta banca.

Al final todo se soluciono,cuando yo dije que si, que estaba todo OK.Pero de hace 3 años o asi. No he vuelto a tener problemas.


----------



## Polo_00 (23 Ene 2018)

Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> La noticia es de 2013 me huele a fake.
> 
> ¿Alguien no ha podido hacer transfer en los últimos 2 días?



He puesto el link porque he visto que también había pasado a más gente..Y No, no es fake...me ha pasado a mi hace 2 horas y en 2 transacciones. 

Por eso digo que si me indican como hacerlo puedo subir pantallazo de coinbase diciendo que mi banco bloquea la transacción...para que cojones me voy a inventar yo eso...


----------



## paketazo (23 Ene 2018)

He mirado así por encima el chart diario de PIVX y me llama la atención la subida inicial sin volumen y la bajada con un volumen muy elevado.

No tengo nada en contra de PIVX al contrario, que triunfe como el resto, pero creo que hay early que aprovechan situaciones de pump para soltar lastre...algo que no es malo del todo, pero si muy llamativo.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (23 Ene 2018)

Coss anuncia el par FIAT en EUR y USD para marzo y también que contrata a nuevos programadores. 

Con lo cual se va para arriba un 50% en 24h. Si arreglan su exchange (cosa que no lo veo fácil a corto plazo) puede pegar un pepinazo bueno.


----------



## plus ultra (23 Ene 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Por eso digo que si me indican como hacerlo puedo subir pantallazo de coinbase diciendo que mi banco bloquea la transacción...para que cojones me voy a inventar yo eso...



Si estas en firefox,le das a boton derecho del raton,al final de abajo te sale:hacer una captura de pantalla,ahi elegis que parte de la pantalla quieres hacer captura.


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (23 Ene 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> He puesto el link porque he visto que también había pasado a más gente..Y No, no es fake...me ha pasado a mi hace 2 horas y en 2 transacciones.
> 
> Por eso digo que si me indican como hacerlo puedo subir pantallazo de coinbase diciendo que mi banco bloquea la transacción...para que cojones me voy a inventar yo eso...



Digo que la noticia que has colgado es de 2013 no que tu experiencia sea de 2013. 

Por eso pregunto que si hay alguien más que haya intentando transferencias los 2 últimos días nos diga si también le ha ocurrido.

Por aquello de confirmar y tal.. no vaya a ser que tú estés haciendo algo mal y estés creyendo que se trata de una hecho generalizado y en realidad se trate de un problema particular.

De momento lo que comentas es un caso aislado, ¿Has contactado con ING a ver qué te dicen?


----------



## arras2 (23 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> He mirado así por encima el chart diario de PIVX y me llama la atención la subida inicial sin volumen y la bajada con un volumen muy elevado.
> 
> No tengo nada en contra de PIVX al contrario, que triunfe como el resto, pero creo que hay early que aprovechan situaciones de pump para soltar lastre...algo que no es malo del todo, pero si muy llamativo.



Yo lo veo relativamente normal en este caso. Compran horas antes los que saben que va a salir en binance, aumento de volumen contenido y aumento del precio. A las hora sale en binance, y la gente que lo sabe traspasan allí rápidamente para venderlas aprovechando la gente que no tiene cuenta en bittrex y desea comprarlas y a comprarlas caras. Cuando se estabiliza el precio, a volver a comprar barato. Hay gente por aquí que lo ha hecho.


----------



## Intop (23 Ene 2018)

Bueno...parece que vuelve el verde color esperanza a cryptoworld.
Atense los cinturones que esto arranca en 3,2,1...


----------



## Polo_00 (23 Ene 2018)

Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Digo que la noticia que has colgado es de 2013 no que tu experiencia sea de 2013.
> 
> Por eso pregunto que si hay alguien más que haya intentando transferencias los 2 últimos días nos diga si también le ha ocurrido.
> 
> ...



Lee los post que escrito.


----------



## sabueXo (23 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Coss anuncia el par FIAT en EUR y USD para marzo y también que contrata a nuevos programadores.
> 
> Con lo cual se va para arriba un 50% en 24h. Si arreglan su exchange (cosa que no lo veo fácil a corto plazo) puede pegar un pepinazo bueno.



*COSS*

Ando vigilando COSS y en unas horas ha pasado de unos 0,75$ a 1,25$.

También leí esto (no se como de oficial será):
Next UI update (Coming soon) : CossIO

Next UI update (Coming soon) (self.CossIO)

enviado hace 22 horas por BlowsyTom

_"They fixed these things:

All mislabeled things
Markets dropdown menu
Speed
More feedback when things load
I obviously can go in detail, but you will see.

It's very close to UI we got promised in the drafts!!"_

¿Alguien sabe exactamente cuando se hace la foto los domingos en COSS para repartir los tokens?

Me refiero a la hora.

*TRIG*

Por otro lado, tengo una duda en TRIG a ver si alguien sabría.

AMMO tiene un total de 60.000.000 de supply y dado que dan 375 al mes por masternodo, tiene pinta de que se acabarán rápido.

¿Que pasaría cuando se agoten?

Gente comenta (nada oficial, son ideas de otros) como que se seguiría dando AMMO del que se va "gastando", pero no entiendo como se gasta el AMMO....

_"I don’t think so, I think that after all AMMO has been generated, that there will be a switch from generating ammo to getting ammo because the network earns it Like NEO/GAS,"

"eventually maybe it can be that the 3.75M will be spend every month 
So then the reward will continue"_


----------



## Gñe (23 Ene 2018)

Próxima barrera? 11.5? Seguirá todo entre los 10 y los 12 mucho más? Yo me huelo que hasta que no lleguemos a febrero esto no se desatasca.
Me tienta jugar a comprar y vender en estos intérvalos unos días más pero si despega de verdad me puedo dar una buena hostia


----------



## michinato (23 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> He mirado así por encima el chart diario de PIVX y me llama la atención la subida inicial sin volumen y la bajada con un volumen muy elevado.
> 
> No tengo nada en contra de PIVX al contrario, que triunfe como el resto, pero creo que hay early que aprovechan situaciones de pump para soltar lastre...algo que no es malo del todo, pero si muy llamativo.




A mi tampoco me parece tan mal si al menos sirve para que se distribuya un poco mejor.


El problema es que si cada vez que sube los "early ballenatos" corren a soltar lastre a toda hostia, no se mantienen las cotizaciones altas. 


Me da la impresión que algo así lleva pasando en PIVX desde hace meses, cada vez que pillaba una subida maja no tardaba en perderla (hablo frente a BTC).


Se nota mucho la diferencia con otros proyectos en los que la cotización tiene forma de peldaños de escalera ascendente. Hacen un máximo, retroceden un poco, se estabilizan, van a buscar otro máximo, etc. Este tipo de gráficas son las que más me gustan.


También es de esperar que ahora que PIVX está en más exchanges esto pueda cambiar un poco a mejor.


----------



## silverwindow (23 Ene 2018)

No se quien ha dicho antes que PIVIX esta muy mal distribuido, eso es jodido para que una coin suba mucho.Porque lso 4 ballenatos que hay hacen caja a al minima subida.

Alguien puede confirmarlo?

PD parece que la cosa se anima un poquillo por fin


----------



## haruki murakami (23 Ene 2018)

Gñe dijo:


> Próxima barrera? 11.5? Seguirá todo entre los 10 y los 12 mucho más? Yo me huelo que hasta que no lleguemos a febrero esto no se desatasca.
> Me tienta jugar a comprar y vender en estos intérvalos unos días más pero si despega de verdad me puedo dar una buena hostia



A mi me parece que el juego podria ser ese sube y baja en esos niveles.. 
Esperanza, preocupacion, Esperanza - preocupacion,
Lo que podria pasar es que van desilucionandonos...y cuando ya se cansen del juego...todo se dispara de nuevo.


----------



## paketazo (23 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> No se quien ha dicho antes que PIVIX esta muy mal distribuido, eso es jodido para que una coin suba mucho.Porque lso 4 ballenatos que hay hacen caja a al minima subida.
> 
> Alguien puede confirmarlo?
> 
> PD parece que la cosa se anima un poquillo por fin



Bad Request

1000 direcciones el 68%.

Evidentemente no es que esté bien distribuida de momento, pero si lo comparas con algunas que comentáis por aquí que apenas hay 2000 holders, pues PIVX es la repera.

Ni BTC está bien distribuido, recuerdo ahora una gráfica de ETH que incluso estaba mejor distribuida que BTC, pero claro, una distribución uniforme lleva décadas...el oro o el fiat, incluso están peor distribuidos que BTC.

un saludo


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (23 Ene 2018)

Casi todo vuelve a verde. Ahora mismo según Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap BTC por encima de $11.000.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ene 2018)

Gñe dijo:


> Próxima barrera? 11.5? Seguirá todo entre los 10 y los 12 mucho más? Yo me huelo que hasta que no lleguemos a febrero esto no se desatasca.
> Me tienta jugar a comprar y vender en estos intérvalos unos días más pero si despega de verdad me puedo dar una buena hostia



Yo firmo un buen lateral hasta Febrero, allí ya va a ser otro cantar.


----------



## san_miguel (23 Ene 2018)

Me ha llegado un mail de Bankera avisando de que próximamente van a hacer un anuncio muy importante...


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (23 Ene 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Lee los post que escrito.



Esta es la última vez que te contesto porque no quiero enguarrar el hilo. Paso de entrar a tus provocaciones por esta majadería.

Mañana o pasado sabremos si lo que dices es una soberana estupidez, que es lo que yo sospecho o si tienes razón, en cuyo caso yo mismo postearé en este hilo mis disculpas hacia ti.

Cuando se dan noticias como estas no hay que generalizar hasta que se tengan hechos contrastados, un caso aislado no es válido.


----------



## arras2 (23 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Bad Request
> 
> 1000 direcciones el 68%.
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta que es una moneda que funciona por mastenodos, ¿no es normal que esté la riqueza relativamente concentrada?

Con dash, 4500 masternodos poseen más monedas que las que estén en circulación.

No conocía esa página y no me había planteado estudiar las carteras desde ese punto de vista...

Edit: Mirando así por encima, LTC, el top 1000 un 65%, un valor similar.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ene 2018)

Acabo de ver el gráfico de Bitcoin y la vela verde que se ha formado es importante. Veamos si recupera o es trampa para toros o seguimos de lateral.


----------



## michinato (23 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Bad Request
> 
> 1000 direcciones el 68%.
> 
> ...





arras2 dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que es una moneda que funciona por mastenodos, ¿no es normal que esté la riqueza relativamente concentrada?
> 
> Con dash, 4500 masternodos poseen más monedas que las que estén en circulación.
> 
> ...



Hice un análisis de la distribución de PIVX el 2 de noviembre


Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS III


La gráfica era esta:









Hoy he mirado la distribución un poco por encima y es verdad que hay más direcciones, pero la forma general no ha cambiado mucho. 


Lo de monedas con un modelo de masternodes es como dices.


----------



## silverwindow (23 Ene 2018)

Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Esta es la última vez que te contesto porque no quiero enguarrar el hilo. Paso de entrar a tus provocaciones por esta majadería.
> 
> Mañana o pasado sabremos si lo que dices es una soberana estupidez, que es lo que yo sospecho o si tienes razón, en cuyo caso yo mismo postearé en este hilo mis disculpas hacia ti.
> 
> Cuando se dan noticias como estas no hay que generalizar hasta que se tengan hechos contrastados, un caso aislado no es válido.




Puede ser perfectamente que le haya pasado esto.
A veces el banco te deniega una transaccion en segun que paises, eso si, a la minima queja te la pasan si o si. O deberian.

Aunque en teoria coinbase es usa no?


----------



## Claudius (23 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Me ha llegado un mail de Bankera avisando de que próximamente van a hacer un anuncio muy importante...



Qué el Credit Suisse les ha opado. 
:Baile:


----------



## silverwindow (23 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Qué el Credit Suisse les ha opado.
> :Baile:





llevan ya un paston encima acojonante


----------



## Claudius (23 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Puede ser perfectamente que le haya pasado esto.
> A veces el banco te deniega una transaccion en segun que paises, eso si, a la minima queja te la pasan si o si. O deberian.
> 
> Aunque en teoria coinbase es usa no?



Si es un IBAN no deberían decir nada, si tienes sistemas de 2FA (móvil) y estás dentro de límites, pero para 100 eur. canta mucho...

---------- Post added 23-ene-2018 at 17:52 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> llevan ya un paston encima acojonante



Por que han entrado institucionales, eso no lo pagamos 4 don-nadies, ya os comenté que se rumorea que hay banca europea metida extraoficialmente xq oficialmente no pueden estar 'invertidos'


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2018)

michinato dijo:


> También es de esperar que ahora que PIVX está en más exchanges esto pueda cambiar un poco a mejor.



Es que el mogollón que tienen es bestial.

Hasta que no larguen lo suficiente para que la plebe, que se reparte un tercio escaso - que de "popular" no tiene nada - intercambie sus chapas & estakee... poco que rascar...

Con menos de la mitad para las addresses pequeñas, presencia testimonial - igual que mientras el voto sin mínimos en cartera no sea efectivo -.

Otra cosa curiosa es que el top 1000 se ha ampliado desde el Zpiv, es decir, no habá gancho las wallets modestas . Esto debería ir arreglandose con las subidas de precio , que podrían empezar a maquillar el pobre ratio que PIVX ofrece por stakear PIVX ( no así Zpiv )...e porcentaje en realidad, sería idéntico, pues también se cpmpraría más caro...pero los retornos empezarían a ser "palpables" - porque hoy, con pocas coins, no lo son -. En realidad, lo suyo ha sido/es acumular algo a precios bajos...para stakear tras un par de arreones...ahí, sí, ya subirte al carro.

Phore, por ejemplo, tiene un retorno infnitamente más alto. Jugoso desde el principio...a ver si van consolidando un equipo serio y consiguen posicionarse como un proyecto ídem ( en una semana han presentado 2 ó 3 nuevos fichajes para ello )...aunque yo le veo un problema : Ss Mnodes son caros...pues subió de golpe y porrazo. ( Espero de todos modos que se posicionen en cuanto a PIVX, salvando las distancias , pues sus retornos y supply son muy atractivos ).

De los clones/forks que se ven de Zcoin, PIVX, etc...y más allá de smart cash, que es la que "huele" a proyecto de futuro ya hoy, a la que le veo facilidad para crecer es a Zoin. Se mantuvo en un precio muy bajo durante meses ...y éso ha podido crear mucho micro-holder que hasta podría ener un buen trecho recorrido para un Mnode ( por no hablar que la cuantía del mismo es algo que se comentaba hace meses ya en su slack )...el caso es que esas perspetivas "abiertas" te dan cancha a varios perfiles de holders a corto, medio y largo plazo.

En fin...a ver cuántos de estos proyectos que con los pumps de Diciembre parecía que se iban a comer el mundo consiguen ir cuajando. Yo personalmente, dudo mucho que cerca del pico de este barrido no me ponga a pensar ya en soltar para tomar posiciones on top...pero vamos viendo...


----------



## horik (23 Ene 2018)

COSS +70% subida, en marzo van a implementar el pago fiat.

COSS.IO (@cosscrypto) on Twitter


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (23 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Qué el Credit Suisse les ha opado.
> :Baile:



:8: cuéntanos más, Eileen la pizpireta no ha soltado prenda en el vídeo que subieron hace media hora:

Bankera Q&A #5 - YouTube

Edito: calópez, no se puede poner ni un mísero vídeo de Youtube, arregla la mierda de foro.


----------



## silverwindow (23 Ene 2018)

Que asquito esta dando qash no?


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que es una moneda que funciona por mastenodos, ¿no es normal que esté la riqueza relativamente concentrada?
> 
> Con dash, 4500 masternodos poseen más monedas que las que estén en circulación.
> 
> ...



Ya. Pero Lee no vende memocracia...PIVX, sí. Y ojo, que la estructura personalista de PIVX es un arma de doble filo. ( una vez "militando" , si eres un convencido de su sistema, los matices empeizan a pillar enjundia "social" y hay MUCHÍSIMO que pulir en ese aspecto...en la URSS, de zafarse del yugo de la propiedad privada castuza...a llevar una tabla entre 5 subvencionados, almuerzo intermedio included, había un paso  ...y así como te digo que ay ballenas con "cociencia de proyecto" , se ve algún recién llegado encantado de la vie con s lugar bajo el sol...y éso , unido a cierto corporativismo esperable, puede llegar a ser muy negativo ).

Y respecto a que una moneda "funcione" por Mnokes...ok, Dash sí...pero PIVX permite staking desde 1 PIV, con cualquier wallet.


----------



## haruki murakami (23 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Que asquito esta dando qash no?



Si y no...
Si tienes QASH a precio alto si, yo los solte en $0.0001388, y hace unas 3-4 horas aproveche a comprar unas 450 hara un rato cuando el par con BTC estaba en $0.0001200...si al bitcoin lo ponen a subir y bajar en los rangos de $10M a $12M podrias ganar algo mas...yo me he metido a probar suerte, a mi me ha ido subiendo un poquito por ahora.

QASH es uno de esos tokens que van a dar de que hablar antes que termine Marzo, las conexiones con exchanges y bancos muy importantes como el Credit Suisse, Goldman Sachs y Merryl Lynch estan ahi...toca esperar a que vayan a soltar noticias, eso si, el equipo de QASH debe estar tras bambalinas organizando los 15 exchanges que van a oficializar su relacion, para que los riesgos de entrada en la plataforma liqui sean minimos y los usuarios no se vayan a quejar, estos japoneses no van a tirar todo al traste...no son de dar noticias para Hype, eso es evidente.


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (23 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Puede ser perfectamente que le haya pasado esto.
> A veces el banco te deniega una transaccion en segun que paises, eso si, a la minima queja te la pasan si o si. O deberian.
> 
> Aunque en teoria coinbase es usa no?



Si es USA pero tienen la cuenta en Eslovenia por lo que admiten SEPA y te limitan las operaciones a euros.

Sería muy raro que no dejaran hacer Sepa cuando Coinbase están cumpliendo las normas y es una transfer dentro de territorio Euro.


----------



## haruki murakami (23 Ene 2018)

Exchanges Descentralizados versus exchanges corrientes.

Esto es algo que va a estar interesante de ver muy pronto y ver que se impone. QASH propone un modelo de unir los exchanges que normalmente utilizamos, actualmente hay 15 exchanges (pendiente Binance de una posible adhesion y ser el 16) De concretarse la plataforma liqui y que sea un exito... los exchanges descentralizados la tendrian muy dificil y podrian tender a desaparecer, lo ideal seria que tambien crearan una coalision en vez de plantar guerra individualmente.

Habra que ver como evoluciona la guerra de precios para los tokens de exchanges: QASH, Kucoin Shares y Binance Coin... en lo personal, concretandose la liquid plataform y el funcionamiento adecuado de los 15 exchanges completamente alineados a la plataforma, creeria que Binance coin, Kucoin podrian perder en cuestion de tiempo esa superioridad que ahora tienen... 

Hay que ir viendo la evolcuion de estas cosas...


----------



## Vde (23 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Me ha llegado un mail de Bankera avisando de que próximamente van a hacer un anuncio muy importante...



He estado mirando y me parece muy interesante. En teoría parece que se pueden comprar Tokens pero no veo donde/como hacerlo?


----------



## Claudius (23 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Exchanges Descentralizados versus exchanges corrientes.
> 
> Esto es algo que va a estar interesante de ver muy pronto y ver que se impone. QASH propone un modelo de unir los exchanges que normalmente utilizamos, actualmente hay 15 exchanges (pendiente Binance de una posible adhesion y ser el 16) De concretarse la plataforma liqui y que sea un exito... los exchanges descentralizados la tendrian muy dificil y podrian tender a desaparecer, lo ideal seria que tambien crearan una coalision en vez de plantar guerra individualmente.
> 
> ...



QASH es otro modelo de token de : _Un Anillo (token) para gobernarlos a todos. Un Anillo para encontrarlos, un Anillo para atraerlos a todos y atarlos en las tinieblas._

De ahí que muchos exchange chinos, no creo que lleguen a tenerlos xq sería dar mucho poder a su tradicional enemigo, ya para eso se están creando las binance-coin etc. (los exchange chinos de shitcoins).


----------



## haruki murakami (23 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> QASH es otro modelo de token de : _Un Anillo (token) para gobernarlos a todos. Un Anillo para encontrarlos, un Anillo para atraerlos a todos y atarlos en las tinieblas._
> 
> De ahí que muchos exchange chinos, no creo que lleguen a tenerlos xq sería dar mucho poder a su tradicional enemigo, ya para eso se están creando las binance-coin etc. (los exchange chinos de shitcoins).



Eso esta claro, un token que podria tener mucho poder... por eso digo que hay que ver como va a ir evolucionando este asunto... de momento, solo digo que QASH podria pegarse un pelotazo de los grandes que a muchos nos serviria...
El asunto es si QASH llegara a tomar esa dominancia... y como va a influir eso en el mundo de las criptos... 
Actualmente hay un problema y es que para comprar criptos basicamente tienes que tener cuenta en exchanges muy grandes o en muchos exchanges... La idea de QASH es que los problemas de hackeo se vayan a 0, la operatividad sea siempre constante y no cierre "por mantenimientos".. a la gente le gusta saber que si esta en un exchange no vaya a colapsar, es lo que apuesta QASH...y si puedes estar en una plataforma donde vas a encontrar la mayoria de tokens pues que mejor...

La unica debilidad que le veo a QASH ahora mismo seria las comisiones, y hacia quien va dirigido la plataforma...porque mucho se rumorea que QASH va a ir ligado a big players, es decir, transacciones grandes... y los que tenemos 500 o 1000 QASH no vamos a poder hacer mucho ahi... tocara ir viendo la evolucion.


----------



## Bucanero (23 Ene 2018)

Con respecto a que a algunos el banco le denigen las transferencias de dinero para enviarlas a exchanges ya lo comentó un youtubers que sigo llamado Daniel Muvdi. Pero que sea por una cantidad tan ridicula pues no se.. Sin embargo creo que si está pasando con algunos bancos.

Lo decia creo en el video este:
Banco Metropolitano? Mercado en Rojo? INS Ecosystem Analisis tecnico Bitcoin LTC XRP TRX OMG
26 mil visualizaciones

---------- Post added 23-ene-2018 at 19:02 ----------

Por cierto yo recibí dinero en Coinbase hace poco y no tuve problemas.


----------



## ferro a fondo (23 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Si y no...
> Si tienes QASH a precio alto si, yo los solte en $0.0001388, y hace unas 3-4 horas aproveche a comprar unas 450 hara un rato cuando el par con BTC estaba en $0.0001200...si al bitcoin lo ponen a subir y bajar en los rangos de $10M a $12M podrias ganar algo mas...yo me he metido a probar suerte, a mi me ha ido subiendo un poquito por ahora.
> 
> QASH es uno de esos tokens que van a dar de que hablar antes que termine Marzo*, las conexiones con exchanges y bancos muy importantes como el Credit Suisse, Goldman Sachs y Merryl Lynch estan ahi*...toca esperar a que vayan a soltar noticias, eso si, el equipo de QASH debe estar tras bambalinas organizando los 15 exchanges que van a oficializar su relacion, para que los riesgos de entrada en la plataforma liqui sean minimos y los usuarios no se vayan a quejar, estos japoneses no van a tirar todo al traste...no son de dar noticias para Hype, eso es evidente.



Aunque me he mirado la página de esta gente, no he encontrado referencia a las conexiones con esas entidades bancarias salvo que algunos de los que dirigen el cotarro son ex-empleados de las mismas, y que a Goldman Sach y a su interés por introducirse en el mundo cripto el personal en el reddit como que lo relacionan con la respuesta críptica en una entrevista de uno de sus CEO con la posibilidad de que sea a través de Qash.


----------



## Divad (23 Ene 2018)

Si un banco te toca las pelotas con tu dinero, lo denuncias y te vas a otro.

Lo mismo ha sucedido con Satán
Banco Santander Totta permite transacciones relacionadas con Bitcoin

Además, ambos están en ETH
Enterprise Ethereum Alliance

Lo único que quieren conseguir es crear cierta inseguridad para que dejes de operar en criptolandia.

Felicidades a los morados de pivx por volver a levantar cabeza 

Anoche estuve en la fiesta de Aragon y aunque no llegó al techo marcado cancelé la orden y las vendí manualmente (poniendo chapas a la venta y vendiendo chapas en compras).

Tras ver un ligero rebote volví a entrar comprando en el valor 0.00521983 con 3,42 ETH. 

El muro creado se replicó en bittrex y hasta que no se vendieron todas las chapas que se pusieron en la orden de compra el valor no fluctuó.




Tanto para vender como para comprar, si el (creador) bot quiere pasar por el valor que fijes te los pagará (vender) o te los venderá (comprar) para poder seguir su curso.

Mantuve la cotización fijada durante 2h~ al valor de compra que había marcado replicándose de forma similar en bittrex.

Tras la surfeada de anoche, veremos si llega al siguiente techo en los 70 y espero justo detrás 



Quien quiera comentar las criptos o surfear en los márgenes de los bots que se venga al https://discord.gg/hZN6uCp


----------



## orbeo (23 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Si un banco te toca las pelotas con tu dinero, lo denuncias y te vas a otro.
> 
> Lo mismo ha sucedido con Satán
> Banco Santander Totta permite transacciones relacionadas con Bitcoin
> ...



Ya estoy en discord jijiji


----------



## danjian (23 Ene 2018)

El servicio de tarjetas de debito que ofrecia Advcash cierra







Otra tarjeta menos para sacar $$$ ... Han caido practicamente todos(xapo, bitpay,cryptopay wirex ..), todos esos tokens basados en tarjetas de debito lo van a tener dificil para salir adelante.


----------



## silverwindow (23 Ene 2018)

Hay rumores de q solo unos pocos bancos tocaran el tema crypto...a ver bankera q anuncia..dixen q ellos targeta SI.

Monopolio.

Quieren todo el pastel.

Qash y bankera?

Palomitas.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (23 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Hay rumores de q solo unos pocos bancos tocaran el tema crypto...a ver bankera q anuncia..dixen q ellos targeta SI.
> 
> Monopolio.
> 
> ...



Se supone que Coss también tendrá tarjeta con un partner, al menos eso han confirmado hoy mismo (aunque no sé si tienen fecha).

Y diría que la tarjeta de Monaco ya es operativa (aunque solo he leído en reddit).


----------



## danjian (23 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Se supone que Coss también tendrá tarjeta con un partner, al menos eso han confirmado hoy mismo (aunque no sé si tienen fecha).
> 
> Y diría que la tarjeta de Monaco ya es operativa (aunque solo he leído en reddit).



El problema con Monaco es que hay una cola enorme para pillar tarjeta y corregidme si me equivoco pero tenias que haber participado en la ICO o algo asi no?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (23 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Se supone que Coss también tendrá tarjeta con un partner, al menos eso han confirmado hoy mismo (aunque no sé si tienen fecha).



El exchange de Coss ahora mismo es una casa de putas solo que sin la gracia de las putas y con todas las ETS en la cuenta de sus usuarios, que se dejen de anunciar futuras implementaciones y demas gaitas y empiecen por arreglar el tremendo desaguisado que tienen montado( problemas con depositos de ETH, puta mierda de interfaz, bugs a puntapala, mantenimientos y caidas cada dos por tres, etc........). Lo de la plataforma FIAt para Marzo me suena a coña marinera, mira que estoy metido dentro porque tengo unas cuantas Coss en cartera, tengo confianza en que tendra una revalorizacion brutal este año pero lo de ahora mismo es que no tiene perdon de Dios.


----------



## silverwindow (23 Ene 2018)

Oye clapham,y como ves a golemo ahora?
Parece que no acaba de arrancar,ibas a largo?


----------



## Vde (23 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Hay rumores de q solo unos pocos bancos tocaran el tema crypto...a ver bankera q anuncia..dixen q ellos targeta SI.
> 
> Monopolio.
> 
> ...



He estado leyendo toda la noche sobre Bankera, y la verdad es que he estado a punto de meter algo, pero me he encontrado con muchas dudas sobre el proyecto

- El CEO y su pasado oscuro
- Recaudan todo en 2017 y el 2018 está vacio sin nada en el roadmap, que solo comienza en 2019


Tiene a favor un par de contactos y que han recaudado un porrón de pasta, pero también huele a que va a ser el mayor ICO-Scam de la historia


----------



## haruki murakami (23 Ene 2018)

Vde dijo:


> He estado leyendo toda la noche sobre Bankera, y la verdad es que he estado a punto de meter algo, pero me he encontrado con muchas dudas sobre el proyecto
> 
> - El CEO y su pasado oscuro
> - Recaudan todo en 2017 y el 2018 está vacio sin nada en el roadmap, que solo comienza en 2019
> ...



A favor, es que tiene a Claudius detras, y honestamente creo que Claudius se informa muy bien de todo antes de meterse a algo que sea Scam...el te podria sacar de tus dudas... yo tambien he estado tentado de meterme en Bankera, pero es que a mi eso del IBAN no creo que me beneficie, soy colombiano, viviendo en mi pais...eso debe ser mejor para los Europeos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (23 Ene 2018)

Próximo pelotazo
?Covesting (COV) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## silverwindow (23 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham lleva descryptianizado desde le expoliaron aquellos 498 Golem en Shittrex ( Bittrex ) . Nunca mais . Y desde entonces el clapham
> solo se interesa por el cryptouniverso como Darwin se interesaba en las especies , por interes antropologico ...
> El clapham esta 100 % seguro que el crypto-universo se vendra abajo porque cuando una infima , pero importante minoria decida que es hora de de
> salir huyendo y recoger beneficios el precio caera a plomo
> ...





Y que pasa con los gobiernos crypto-afines como Rusia o Estonia,tu teoria fallaria ahi no?
La UE es una olla de grillos,como van a legsilar todos a una ?

Y como ex crypto adicto que eres,ves algominteresante?,recuerda el titulo dek hilo,aqui no tenemos abuela y especulamos con gatitos ,si teienen token.

algumos tenemos YA el ROI en europodos (o casi) ,asi q todo lo q venga es gratis.

Igualmente y segun tu teoria,no crees que todavia se pueden hacer unos buenos sequels moviendo chapas,haciendo ROi,y luego que venga el apocalipsis si quiere?


----------



## emere (23 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Próximo pelotazo
> ?Covesting (COV) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



¿tienes mas info que lo sostenga?
Parece como una plataforma para seguir a inversores y seguir sus pasos si ves que van haciendo buen balance.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (23 Ene 2018)

emere dijo:


> ¿tienes mas info que lo sostenga?
> Parece como una plataforma para seguir a inversores y seguir sus pasos si ves que van haciendo buen balance.



Por precio y por total supply, ojo,total supply, que el circulating supply será todavía menor,tiene una proyección muy grande y no siendo scam, subir,subirá y el margen es muy amplio.


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (23 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llevo unos tres meses dentro y espero que se equivoque.
Sus comentarios inquietan en estos momentos, al menos a algunos, entre los cuales me incluyo.

Me resultaba sumamente agradable leer en este mismo tema, hace apenas mes y medio, comentarios eufóricos de "pelotazos" con diferentes criptos y subidas contínuas o casi. Recuerdo que era raro el día en que una de mis criptos no se revalorizaba bien.

En mi caso expiró un depósito y sin tener ni idea, probé suerte con esto. A veces temo que la codicia se lleve mis decenas de miles de fiat aunque después leo aquí y en otros rincones de internet que "es buen momento para comprar" y que "las criptos siempre van pa´riba". Que su tendencia es alcista y siempre lo ha sido.
Solo hay que esperar que ya subirán. Solo hay que invertir en las criptos adecuadas. Con eso y paciencia basta.

De momento, aquí sigo, viendo como bajan después de haber subido. Mi preocupación ahora es el tema de hacienda. He pasado parte de los BTC, ETH y LTC a mi Ledger Nano S t otra parte a varios exchanges. Después de varios intercambios de criptos, resulta para mi casi imposible determinar a cuantos euros estaba en cada instante cada cripto, lo que se fue en cada transferencia, en cada comisión, los MIOTAS que se perdieron en la IOTA ledger wallet... Y aunque he leído de todo no acabo de tener claro si este año deberé declarar el equivalente en euros, sobre la ganancia de lo que ingresé en Coinbase y que tenía repartido en criptos a las 23:59h del 31/12/2018. Todo eso con un inventario detallado de cada conversión. Vamos muy sencillo todo.

De haber sabido... de haber sabido... cada día uso más esta fórmula cuando hablo de criptos. Volviendo al tema, de haber sabido lo poco (nada) que sé ahora, habría sacado *todo * a fiat a mediados de diciembre, quedaría todo contabilizado para pagar a hacienda y no volvería a entrar hasta pasado el año nuevo chino. Eso si no leía sus mensajes advirtiendo de la posibilidad de que esto sea una distracción y una encerrona para atrapar y quemar el fiat que metemos. Quemarlo como en aquella portada del águila que advertía: Get ready for...

Cuando Borja Mateo decía que los pisos iban a bajar, todos o casí decían los pisos siempre han subido y seguirán subiendo, nadie va a vender por menos de lo que pagó y todo lo demás... Pues eso espero que usted no tenga razón en este tema y que todas las criptos remonten y nos hagamos ricos en cuestión de meses a poder ser.

Agradezco su opinión y también la de quienes piensan diferente. Como he dicho en alguna ocasión, he metido lo que estoy dispuesto a perder aunque preferiría ganar y mucho. La codicia es poderosa, lo reconozco.


----------



## silverwindow (23 Ene 2018)

El peligro siempre ha estado ahi siempre lo estara.Es un mundo nuevo yvsalvaje ,por definir.
Quien quiera seguridad que compre acciones de cocacola y telefonicas.

Por otra parte,em Etherum hay mucho pez gordommetido,y no de rumor,con el logo ahi bien grandote.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (24 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> El exchange de Coss ahora mismo es una casa de putas solo que sin la gracia de las putas y con todas las ETS en la cuenta de sus usuarios, que se dejen de anunciar futuras implementaciones y demas gaitas y empiecen por arreglar el tremendo desaguisado que tienen montado( problemas con depositos de ETH, puta mierda de interfaz, bugs a puntapala, mantenimientos y caidas cada dos por tres, etc........). Lo de la plataforma FIAt para Marzo me suena a coña marinera, mira que estoy metido dentro porque tengo unas cuantas Coss en cartera, tengo confianza en que tendra una revalorizacion brutal este año pero lo de ahora mismo es que no tiene perdon de Dios.



Estoy de acuerdo que hoy en día Coss es un dolor, tiene un huevo que mejorar. Pero te permite ver toda la lista de compras y ventas de una moneda para ver bien soportes y techos, cosa que Binance y Kukoin por ejemplo no te dejan. Está hecho por amateurs y con bugs pero es un exchange más honesto con el usuario.

Va muy lento y la interfaz es muy mejorable, hoy han añadido los % 25, 50%, 100%, en fin una pijadilla, pero han contratado a gente para mejorar su IU y el staff parece serio.

Eso sí, como proyecto sigue siendo arriesgado, ya que el valor de su token depende del volumen de negociación, y hasta que no mejoren su IU no podrán subir mucho. Aunque engendros como Kraken (que ahora por fin funciona casi bien) ha estado meses siendo el exchange número 7-10 en volumen cayéndose cada 2 clicks y con cuelgues sin cesar.

Yo tengo tokens también de Binance y Kukoin, no me la jugaría todo a Coss, pero sigo pensando que es el de mayor potencial de subida. Rezo por que los nuevos programadores den con la tecla.


----------



## Divad (24 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Hay rumores de q solo unos pocos bancos tocaran el tema crypto...a ver bankera q anuncia..dixen q ellos targeta SI.
> 
> Monopolio.
> 
> ...



La monarquía (Monaco) ve bien eliminar a la competencia 8::XX:


----------



## Oira (24 Ene 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> He puesto el link porque he visto que también había pasado a más gente..Y No, no es fake...me ha pasado a mi hace 2 horas y en 2 transacciones.
> 
> Por eso digo que si me indican como hacerlo puedo subir pantallazo de coinbase diciendo que mi banco bloquea la transacción...para que cojones me voy a inventar yo eso...



A mí me pasó algo parecido con Coinbase en la anterior caída del 22 de diciembre. ING me mandó el código de verificación y la compra fue normal. Acto seguido, Coinbase me canceló la compra echándole la culpa a mi banco. No me lo creí. Al intentar volver a comprar, Coinbase me daba aviso de que se cerraban temporalmente las ventas (volvieron a abrirse poco después, cuando el ETH recuperó algo de valor).

A mí me parece que ellos mismos cancelan las compras a propósito cuando las criptos bajan demasiado y pierden dinero con la venta.


----------



## Superoeo (24 Ene 2018)

Vde dijo:


> He estado leyendo toda la noche sobre Bankera, y la verdad es que he estado a punto de meter algo, pero me he encontrado con muchas dudas sobre el proyecto
> 
> - El CEO y su pasado oscuro
> - Recaudan todo en 2017 y el 2018 está vacio sin nada en el roadmap, que solo comienza en 2019
> ...



Bueno, pues he estado buscando info de Bankera ya que invertí en PreICO, y no le hice mucho caso más allá, y leyendo hilos de BitcoinTalk donde se les acusa de Scam, he encontrado un post que hace referencia a los términos y condiciones de Bankera, y he acudido a la fuente y he encontrado esto, lo cual no me mola un solo pelo (Y lo pongo aquí para comentarlo, y como digo habiendo invertido un par de ETHs osea que nada de FUD)

Yo lo que entiendo de todo eso es que básicamente ellos se desentienden del Token, que si les apetece dejar de pagarte dividendos pueden hacerlo sin que puedas reclamar, que el token BKN no te da ningún derecho de nada, y prácticamente que les estás pagando el tinglado porque a tí te apetece ser caritativo con ellos. ¿Lo estoy entendiendo mal?

Mira que el proyecto me mola y parece que puede ser un pepinazo, y ahora con el hype de las noticias que van a soltar puede ser más bomba aún, pero quiero ver todas las caras de la moneda, y esta cara me preocupa... ¿Cómo lo veis?





BNK RIGHTS AND ATTRIBUTES

7.1. BNK is not money or investment securities and the ICOwill not involve issuance of any fiat currency, securities (whether equity securities or otherwise), financial derivative instrumentor other kind of investment certificate. BNK isnot redeemable, associated with financial return or backed by any underlying asset or repurchase commitment and doesnot necessarily have market prices or transactions between peers. BNK doesnot stand for any sort of investment contract for all intents and purposes. You shall not participate inthe ICO with a view to investment or speculation or in pursuit of any profit. 

Under this Agreement Bankera does not provide, offer or exchange securities, investment contracts or any other form of financial instrument that may be considered by law to be asecurity.

7.2. BNKs are cryptographic tokens created for access of Bankera’s products and services and benefits associated with it, i.e. discounts for Bankera’s products and services, advance payment for Bankera’s products and services, etc. However, there are no guarantees of their future use or value which can be zero.

7.3. You cannot expect profit from BNK and shall have no expectations of profit from the future success of Bankera’s business and/or the efforts of Bankera or other persons. BNK value depends on your active involvement in using and promoting it.

7.4.The ICO is not crowdfunding or initial public offerand you cannot participate in the ICO with a view to crowdfundingor initial public offer. 

7.5. BNKs are not shares of Bankera. BNK doesnot represent ownership interests or grant ownership, controland votingrights in Bankera, as well as do esnot grant any rights to receivea share ofBankera’s profit.

7.6. BNK does not entitle you to any intellectual property rights in regard to Bankera and its products and services.

7.7. Bankera may unilaterally in its own discretion and to the fullest extent possible make decisions on spending, investing and otherwise using the funds received during the ICO. 

7.8. Bankera is not required to consult with you regarding any activities and/or decisions of Bankera or coordinate it with you. You will not have any influence in the development or governance of Bankera.

7.9. BNK holders cannot request an audit of Bankera and its business, and an investigation of Bankera’s activities.

7.10. BNK can be used for payments and other transactions associated with cryptocurrencies.

7.11. Bankera is not obliged to redeem BNK in any case.


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Ene 2018)

De *BEE Token*, me siento oficialmente fuera y eso que aun faltan 29 horas horas para que cierren lo del KYC, pero no me han mandado ningun email de que mi whitelist ha sido aprobada....
Bueno, espero que le vaya muy bien a los que les han mandado correo de BEE token para confirmar su KYC


----------



## Divad (24 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Bueno, pues he estado buscando info de Bankera ya que invertí en PreICO, y no le hice mucho caso más allá, y leyendo hilos de BitcoinTalk donde se les acusa de Scam, he encontrado un post que hace referencia a los términos y condiciones de Bankera, y he acudido a la fuente y he encontrado esto, lo cual no me mola un solo pelo (Y lo pongo aquí para comentarlo, y como digo habiendo invertido un par de ETHs osea que nada de FUD)
> 
> Yo lo que entiendo de todo eso es que básicamente ellos se desentienden del Token, que si les apetece dejar de pagarte dividendos pueden hacerlo sin que puedas reclamar, que el token BKN no te da ningún derecho de nada, y prácticamente que les estás pagando el tinglado porque a tí te apetece ser caritativo con ellos. ¿Lo estoy entendiendo mal?
> 
> ...



Gracias por avisar! Perfecto para surfear llegado el momento  

Con la belleza de mujeres que lleva en el equipo y pensar que acabará siendo scam 8: Veremos que hacen :fiufiu:


----------



## Donald Draper (24 Ene 2018)

Si alguien estaba esperando Gems, que chequee el correo que han enviado y lo tenía en spam.

Edito. No me gusta un carajo. De 8B de supply, el equipo se queda 6B; no hay cap individual sino que será una guerra de gas....hmmm creo que voy a pasar.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (24 Ene 2018)

Yo también metí en bankera, poco, pero estoy dentro, me sorprende el post de Superoeo, no me imaginaba que pintaba tan mal, había leído lo de Bitcointalk pero allí todas las monedas son Scam, si hiciera caso no pillaría ni una. Aún así yo creo que irá bien de precio a corto plazo cuando salga, si hace un ROI generoso yo vendo y a otra cosa.


----------



## Vde (24 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Se ve cristalino, y creo que es común a todos los proyectos del Cryptomundo.
> 
> Es el nuevo mundo.



Y como toda inversión arriesgada, pues o lo petas o te quedas sin nada

Así reseñable sobre Bankera, es que estos días ha entrado al consejo de administración un pavo que parece ser que tiene una licencia de Banca privada en Malta o por ahí, y eso les puede abrir las puertas a la famosa licencia que quieren obtener en 2019

Accounting and Audit Expert Martin St-Hilaire Joins Bankera


Hay buenas luces pero muchas sombras también


Lo que mejor luce es la asiática que hace los vídeos de preguntas y respuestas :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (24 Ene 2018)

emere dijo:


> ¿tienes mas info que lo sostenga?
> Parece como una plataforma para seguir a inversores y seguir sus pasos si ves que van haciendo buen balance.



¿Y para eso hace falta una blockchain? No sé no sé...


----------



## Vde (24 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Bueno, pues he estado buscando info de Bankera ya que invertí en PreICO, y no le hice mucho caso más allá, y leyendo hilos de BitcoinTalk donde se les acusa de Scam, he encontrado un post que hace referencia a los términos y condiciones de Bankera, y he acudido a la fuente y he encontrado esto, lo cual no me mola un solo pelo (Y lo pongo aquí para comentarlo, y como digo habiendo invertido un par de ETHs osea que nada de FUD)
> 
> Yo lo que entiendo de todo eso es que básicamente ellos se desentienden del Token, que si les apetece dejar de pagarte dividendos pueden hacerlo sin que puedas reclamar, que el token BKN no te da ningún derecho de nada, y prácticamente que les estás pagando el tinglado porque a tí te apetece ser caritativo con ellos. ¿Lo estoy entendiendo mal?
> 
> Mira que el proyecto me mola y parece que puede ser un pepinazo, y ahora con el hype de las noticias que van a soltar puede ser más bomba aún, pero quiero ver todas las caras de la moneda, y esta cara me preocupa... ¿Cómo lo veis?



Lo veo chungo, y te remarco las frases que son de cajón

_You shall not participate inthe ICO with a view to investment or speculation or in pursuit of any profit._ 
Entonces para que cojones metemos el dinero? Para caridad?

_However, there are no guarantees of their future use or value which can be zero._
Tirita antes de la herida

_You cannot expect profit from BNK and shall have no expectations of profit from the future success of Bankera’s business_
Pierde toda la fé en la vida también

_However, there are no guarantees of their future use or value which can be zero_
Rodrigo Rato: "Es el mercado, amigo"

_You will not have any influence in the development or governance of Bankera_
Esto es lo que las feminazis les dicen a sus huelebragas aliados cuando hay reuniones: tu a un lado y calladito que no pintas nada hasta que nosotras te lo digamos


En fin, que seguramente muchas ICOs sean del mismo palo y condiciones, pero una pena


----------



## Piotr (24 Ene 2018)

Spoiler






clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham lleva descryptianizado desde le expoliaron aquellos *498 Golem en Shittrex* ( Bittrex ) . Nunca mais . Y desde entonces el clapham
> solo se interesa por el cryptouniverso como Darwin se interesaba en las especies , por interes antropologico ...
> El clapham esta 100 % seguro que el crypto-universo se vendra abajo porque cuando una infima , pero importante minoria decida que es hora de de
> salir huyendo y recoger beneficios el precio caera a plomo
> ...







Tanta tontería por 300 míseros dólares??????

Eso lo gano (o pierdo) yo en 5 min.


----------



## luisito2 (24 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo veis?
> 
> BNK RIGHTS AND ATTRIBUTES
> 
> ...



No es un scam. Para que un scam sea un scam, tiene que ocultar de algún modo que es un scam, pero aquí lo dicen abiertamente. 

Esas clausulas, podrían resumirse en una clausula A:

A: Tú regálame tu dinero que luego yo ya decidiré en que gastármelo.


----------



## silverwindow (24 Ene 2018)

Señores,señores...no perdamos de vista el titulo del hilo.

Quien habla aqui de holdear bankera 15 años?


----------



## lurker (24 Ene 2018)

Yo para Bee ya tengo el KYC aceptado, y para GEMS el whitelist aprobado. Como veis estos dos proyectos?


----------



## Vde (24 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Señores,señores...no perdamos de vista el titulo del hilo.
> 
> Quien habla aqui de holdear bankera 15 años?



Cuando no sabemos si pasarán del segundo o tercero.. todo depende de la famosa licencia que sin ella el proyecto es un sueño

No licencia, no party


----------



## silverwindow (24 Ene 2018)

Vde dijo:


> Cuando no sabemos si pasarán del segundo o tercero.. todo depende de la famosa licencia que sin ella el proyecto es un sueño
> 
> No licencia, no party



Pues sigue entrando pasta a tutiplen.
A ver que anuncian, dicen que haran un anuncio esta semana.
A ve si es una chorrada o algo mas grande,

Por cierto,off topic,la tal RUTA del equipo esta fokeable total,pero total total.
Viciosilla a mas no poder.


----------



## Vde (24 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues sigue entrando pasta a tutiplen.
> A ver que anuncian, dicen que haran un anuncio esta semana.
> A ve si es una chorrada o algo mas grande,



Si, ese es uno de los pocos puntos a favor que les veo: es una de las mayores ICOs de la historia en cuanto a volumen

Quizás el anuncio tenga que ver, a modo de continuación, con el nuevo fichaje que han puesto en el equipo directivo

También tenía visto Arcblock por ahí, que en 10 días abren sus tokens, pero tengo dudas entre el Scam o es que a la peña le gusta tocar los cojones e investigar hasta la más mínima cosa y sacar dudas de ello: CEO, equipo directivo, staff programador, noticias y relevancia en medios, etc


----------



## burbujeado (24 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Yo para Bee ya tengo el KYC aceptado, y para GEMS el whitelist aprobado. Como veis estos dos proyectos?



KYC aceptado? Si hoy cerraban KYC y no te decían hasta el 27 si estaba aceptado o no.

1/20 12:00 PM PST: Token Sale KYC Registration begins.
1/24 11:59 PM PST: Token Sale KYC Registration ends.
1/27: Participants will be notified if their KYC application was approved/disapproved.
1/30: Participants will be notified of their contribution limits via email.


----------



## juli (24 Ene 2018)

luisito2 dijo:


> No es un scam. Para que un scam sea un scam, tiene que ocultar de algún modo que es un scam, pero aquí lo dicen abiertamente.



Ésto, que el personal tomará a memez gilichorra , es clave como referente de responsabilidad penal ( o lo sería resepcto al ordenamiento legal y la jurisprudencia cañí )...y de hecho, la base de tumbar un cargo de estafa contra una actividá y sus impulsores ( en el caso concreto, ni idea, pues no estoy dentro y estoy saturáo con mis posiciones, como para andar analizando otras ).

En Hezpaña, producen Estafa quienes, mediante ENGAÑO BASTANTE , provocan un desplazamiento patrimonial en beneficio propio, o de otros. ( y sí, un estafadpr puede no ser un ladrón, con que sea alguien a quien le haga gracia hacerte perder pasta con sus milongas, lo es ). Si el engaño no es suficiente ( es decir, si el detonante de ese sablazo no es la pura falsedad, la estafa no se produce - o sea, que no es un mero incumplimiento de contrato, sino el enmascaramiento doloso de unas condiciones inaceptables al entendimiento del individuo medio - : Si tú fichas un delantero goleador, aunque en el contrato de compra ponga que flota en el aire 1 minuto , a 2 metros del suelo del resto de jugadores, "probablemente" se daría un incumplimiento de contrato...pero no una estafa ...y las responsabilidades penales por ambos actos son bien distintas ( de hecho, y para empezar, un incumplimiento contractual no es un delito, una estafa, sí ) - ).

De cualquier modo, pocos en el hilo no habrán leído que gran parte de las ICOs lo que hacen es desvincular una aportación al desarrollo de un proyecto...de la cotización del token que ese proyecto genere, verdá ? ( Porque éso lo dirá "el mercáo" , una vez dicho producto sea terminado y operativo ). Sería difícil creer que la responsabilidad de acortar los posibles retornos de ese token no recayese en sus correspondientes beneficiarios, no ?

Un ejemplo que está sucediendo estos días : EDG/Edgeless . Año y pico financiados, programando y licitando una actividá de casino on line descentralizado...OK, razonablemente cierto.

Pues bien, su paper es realidá desde hace escasamente una semana, es decir, se remite ya a resultados de mercado, no al humo de un nirvana venidero. Resultado : No sólo no se revaloriza una vez demostradas sus prestaciones, sino que vale la mitad o menos de su pico especulativo. Y sólo valdrá más en función de que esa estructura , legal y operativa, genere fiat...y ése fiat sea ofrecido por el token que permite utilizarla. Simple.




Y bueno, Luigi...buen apunte y buena coña...éso sí, a dar por culo el hilo con obviedades ondita "The end is near" , que ya te veo culebreando por esos hilos de diox, no apareces, verdá ? 

Un saludo.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (24 Ene 2018)

Lo de Edgeless también me sorprendió a mi, creí que cuando sacaran la plataforma se revalorizaría bastante, pero ahí sigue valiendo la mitad...aún así no descarto que suba de repente.


----------



## juli (24 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Lo de Edgeless también me sorprendió a mi, creí que cuando sacaran la plataforma se revalorizaría bastante, pero ahí sigue valiendo la mitad...aún así no descarto que suba de repente.



Supongo que, en todo caso, lo hará paulatinamente, conforme se vaya comprobando el atractivo de su actividad...salvo que acotar su valor se remita al primer reparto ( es un token con retorno porcentual ).

---------- Post added 24-ene-2018 at 10:40 ----------

*ENIGMA*
Recién salido. Subtítulos cañís.


[youtube]bhE0T2tLaHE[/youtube]

Enigma Official Video AMA - Jan 2018 - YouTube


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Ene 2018)

Populous pumpea y recupera lo perdido en la corrección. Ha superado a una roca como es Omisego. Este tokem va a llegar a los 500 o 1000 pavos, es un rodillo. 

Parece que no, pero al final el mercado va reconociendo donde hay valor real. Y facilitar facturas entre empresas en blockchain, donde todo queda registrado y es infalsificable es algo de gran alcance.


----------



## vpsn (24 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues sigue entrando pasta a tutiplen.
> A ver que anuncian, dicen que haran un anuncio esta semana.
> A ve si es una chorrada o algo mas grande,
> 
> ...



Pruebas graficas por favor.

Gracias


----------



## juli (24 Ene 2018)

*PHORE*

Lite paper

documentation/Phore_Lite_Paper_EN.pdf at master · phoreproject/documentation · GitHub


----------



## Superoeo (24 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vde dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vde dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






luisito2 dijo:


> No es un scam. Para que un scam sea un scam, tiene que ocultar de algún modo que es un scam, pero aquí lo dicen abiertamente.
> 
> Esas clausulas, podrían resumirse en una clausula A:
> 
> A: Tú regálame tu dinero que luego yo ya decidiré en que gastármelo.





silverwindow dijo:


> Señores,señores...no perdamos de vista el titulo del hilo.
> 
> Quien habla aqui de holdear bankera 15 años?









silverwindow dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





juli dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobre si no es una estafa porque dejen claras sus intenciones en los términos y condiciones, habría que verlo con la ley en la mano (yo no lo sé), porque juegan con que nadie se lee los términos y condiciones nunca (mal hecho, pero es un hecho). Osea... si yo te vendo papeles de periódico que parecen billetes de 500, y te hago firmar un contrato enorme donde pone que esos papeles pueden no tener ningún valor, te estoy estafando? 

Yo creo que si tú te has creido que son billetes de 500, y no te has leido los términos y condiciones del contrato o no los has entendido bien, al final es el timo de la estampita.

Pero bueno... el tiempo dirá. Como sea, lo que está claro es que Bankera no parece un sitio donde quedarse a largo (al menos con garantías). No quita que a corto/medio pueda dar réditos, dividendos y lo que sea, pero no parece un lugar donde invertir para años (aunque ningun proyecto de Cryptoworld a priori lo sea, que quien sabe...)

Sea como sea, esto debería servir para que leyésemos más y mejor lo que estamos comprando, porque en proyectos que ya te avisen de entrada de que quieren tu dinero sin ninguna contraprestación a cambio como quien da a Cáritas... pues al menos está bien saberlo para saber dónde te estás metiendo y con conocimiento de que no vas a poder decir ni mu cuando pase lo que tanga que pasar si pasa.


----------



## Gurney (24 Ene 2018)

Weiss Announces First Bitcoin and Cryptocurrency Grades by U.S. Rating Agency

_Weiss Ratings, the nation’s leading independent rating agency of financial institutions, will issue letter grades on cryptocurrencies, including Bitcoin, Ethereum, Ripple, Bitcoin Cash, Cardano, NEM, Litecoin, Stellar, EOS, IOTA, Dash, NEO, TRON, Monero, Bitcoin Gold and many others.

The new Weiss Cryptocurrency Ratings, to be released January 24, are the first by a financial rating agency. They are based on a groundbreaking model that analyzes thousands of data points on each coin’s technology, usage, and trading patterns._


----------



## Vde (24 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Weiss Announces First Bitcoin and Cryptocurrency Grades by U.S. Rating Agency
> 
> _Weiss Ratings, the nation’s leading independent rating agency of financial institutions, will issue letter grades on cryptocurrencies, including Bitcoin, Ethereum, Ripple, Bitcoin Cash, Cardano, NEM, Litecoin, Stellar, EOS, IOTA, Dash, NEO, TRON, Monero, Bitcoin Gold and many others.
> 
> The new Weiss Cryptocurrency Ratings, to be released January 24, are the first by a financial rating agency. They are based on a groundbreaking model that analyzes thousands of data points on each coin’s technology, usage, and trading patterns._



Y esto es hoy

Veamos como afecta su anuncio en la apertura de mercados USA


----------



## silverwindow (24 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Weiss Announces First Bitcoin and Cryptocurrency Grades by U.S. Rating Agency
> 
> _Weiss Ratings, the nation’s leading independent rating agency of financial institutions, will issue letter grades on cryptocurrencies, including Bitcoin, Ethereum, Ripple, Bitcoin Cash, Cardano, NEM, Litecoin, Stellar, EOS, IOTA, Dash, NEO, TRON, Monero, Bitcoin Gold and many others.
> 
> The new Weiss Cryptocurrency Ratings, to be released January 24, are the first by a financial rating agency. They are based on a groundbreaking model that analyzes thousands of data points on each coin’s technology, usage, and trading patterns._




Pues sera interesante ver que notas ponen.Eso es hoy,si.
Pero claro, aqui quien unta mas, mas nota tiene? o como va eso?

En todo caso lo veo como buena noticia, es mas "institucionalizacion" de shitland


----------



## Gurney (24 Ene 2018)

Enigma Official Video AMA - Jan 2018 - YouTube

Lo estoy viendo con calma


----------



## san_miguel (24 Ene 2018)

ETH


----------



## luisito2 (24 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> De cualquier modo, pocos en el hilo no habrán leído que gran parte de las ICOs lo que hacen es desvincular una aportación al desarrollo de un proyecto...de la cotización del token que ese proyecto genere, verdá ? ( Porque éso lo dirá "el mercáo" , una vez dicho producto sea terminado y operativo ). Sería difícil creer que la responsabilidad de acortar los posibles retornos de ese token no recayese en sus correspondientes beneficiarios, no ?



No, no es esa la cuestión. 

Cuando se crea una empresa emitiendo acciones y/o deuda, nadie garantiza el éxito de esa empresa ni sus futuros beneficios. Es evidente que hacerse accionista de una empresa implica apostar, y ganar o perder, porque la idea que desarrolla esa empresa tendrá éxito. 

Google podría vender inicialmente sus acciones a 10 dólares y con los años esas acciones podrían valer 100$, 2$ o cero. 

Sin embargo, cuando uno compra en la emisión inicial de capital, una acción de la nueva compañía, está comprando la millonésima parte de la propiedad, la millonésima parte del derecho de decisión en la asamblea de accionistas y la millonésima parte de los beneficios que haya en el futuro. 

No hay garantía de que habrá beneficios pero si hay beneficios uno tiene derecho a la millonésima parte de esos beneficios. 

En esta 'ICO' no se garantiza al partícipe que habrá beneficios, lo que siempre ocurre con cualquier accionista, pero es que tampoco se garantiza a ese partícipe ningún derecho sobre los beneficios si los hubiera. 

Los propietarios de la nueva empresa, que son quienes hacen la 'ICO' admiten donaciones desinteresadas en apoyo al desarrollo de su empresa pero esa empresa sigue siendo suya: se reservan la propiedad, la toma de decisiones y los beneficios. 

El perfectamente legítimo que una ONG acepte donaciones para combatir el hambre en el tercer mundo y esto es lo que hacen esas 'ICO' admiten donaciones a fondo perdido para el desarrollo de unas empresas y de unos beneficios futuros que son exclusivamente suyos, y que no se comparten con los donantes. 

Lo que no tiene ningún sentido es que esos certificados de haber hecho una donación filantrópica a fondo perdido coticen en un mercado y haya quien pague por ellas.


----------



## arras2 (24 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Enigma Official Video AMA - Jan 2018 - YouTube
> 
> Lo estoy viendo con calma



te agradeceríamos un resumen para los que no tenemos buen nivel de inglés . Yo lo quería ver con subtítulos, pero es que dan cáncer los subtítulos automáticos y si le digo a la parienta que me lo interprete, no le va a hacer gracia.


----------



## BRAXTON (24 Ene 2018)

luisito2 dijo:


> No, no es esa la cuestión.
> 
> *Cuando se crea una empresa emitiendo acciones y/o deuda, nadie garantiza el éxito de esa empresa ni sus futuros beneficios. Es evidente que hacerse accionista de una empresa implica apostar, y ganar o perder, porque la idea que desarrolla esa empresa tendrá éxito. *
> Google podría vender inicialmente sus acciones a 10 dólares y con los años esas acciones podrían valer 100$, 2$ o cero.
> ...



Vive Vd. anclado al capitalismo PRE 2007... revise sus conceptos que están oxidados...

Son los propios lobbies dominantes del "mercado" LOS QUE DICTAN LAS NORMAS...quien gana y quien pierde...como y cuanto...

Quiere que hablemos de como Doña Patricia Botín Compró el POPU en dura subasta y dura pugna por la MÓDICA CANTIDAD DE UN EURO???

Sus conceptos están obsoletos...y me temo que su forma de pensar a este respecto también lo está.

Respecto al último párrafo...TIENE SENTIDO QUE ALGUIEN COMPRE LA DEUDA DE ESPAÑA???

O LA DE ESTADOS UNIDOS???


----------



## juli (24 Ene 2018)

luisito2 dijo:


> No, no es esa la cuestión.
> 
> .



La es. Exactamente.

Cotización del token. Y cada token tiene su propia idiosincrasia. Ahí está el puenteo. Si en un smart contract de un token pone que a los 1874 días de su emisión, se hará polvo cósmico o se canjeará por mandarinas, ya tienes acotado tu derecho como holder. Simple.

Cualquier extrapolación a estructuras y dinámicas más habituales es sencillamente impertinente. Lo de esperar acciones de participación en una empresa por soltar pasta en la ICO ( oferta incial DE MONEDAS ) es de una candidez supina...ni como ejemplo vale, pues en Shitland, simplemente no se da.

...& End oxtópik, por mix partex.


----------



## lurker (24 Ene 2018)

burbujeado dijo:


> KYC aceptado? Si hoy cerraban KYC y no te decían hasta el 27 si estaba aceptado o no.
> 
> 1/20 12:00 PM PST: Token Sale KYC Registration begins.
> 1/24 11:59 PM PST: Token Sale KYC Registration ends.
> ...



Tienes razón, me refería a KYC *completado*, perdón.


----------



## Claudius (24 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Bueno, pues he estado buscando info de Bankera ya que invertí en PreICO, y no le hice mucho caso más allá, y leyendo hilos de BitcoinTalk donde se les acusa de Scam, he encontrado un post que hace referencia a los términos y condiciones de Bankera, y he acudido a la fuente y he encontrado esto, lo cual no me mola un solo pelo (Y lo pongo aquí para comentarlo, y como digo habiendo invertido un par de ETHs osea que nada de FUD)
> 
> Yo lo que entiendo de todo eso es que básicamente ellos se desentienden del Token, que si les apetece dejar de pagarte dividendos pueden hacerlo sin que puedas reclamar, que el token BKN no te da ningún derecho de nada, y prácticamente que les estás pagando el tinglado porque a tí te apetece ser caritativo con ellos. ¿Lo estoy entendiendo mal?
> 
> ...



--

La fuente de todo eso?


----------



## Patanegra (24 Ene 2018)

Ayer vendi 300 PIVX en Binance a 12.58 y hoy los recompro a 10.63. Mi primer "trade" con unos 600 euros de beneficio, os parecera una tonteria pero me creia por un momento Gordon Gekko.

Hoy tengo dia libre y estoy en youtube aprendiendo trading intento aprender tecnicas simples de poco riesgo auqnue den poco, pero como me temo que vamos a estar en lateral una temporada hay que rentabilizar la pasta en los exchanges.

Si alguien conoce un canal de Youtube que den buena informacion soy todo oidos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (24 Ene 2018)

Éste fin de mes CAPP con muchas novedades y será listado en un par más de exchanges. Además también será lanzado en Alibabá cloud 
Yo ya he pillado CAPP en cryptopia


----------



## luisito2 (24 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> La es. Exactamente.
> 
> Cotización del token. Y cada token tiene su propia idiosincrasia. Ahí está el puenteo. Si en un smart contract de un token pone que a los 1874 días de su emisión, se hará polvo cósmico o se canjeará por mandarinas, ya tienes acotado tu derecho como holder. Simple.



Pero es que en el contrato de emisión de ese token se establece explícitamente que ese token no se canjeará por mandarinas ni por ninguna otra cosa que tenga valor. 

El contrato de emisión establece tajantemente que la posesión de ese token no otorga a su tenedor ningún derecho de ningún tipo. El emisor se apropia del capital obtenido en la emisión, y ese derecho está establecido, pero a cambio rehusa explicitamente cualquier obligación o compromiso. 

Se trata de un regalo o donación a fondo perdido el donante. 



> Cualquier extrapolación a estructuras y dinámicas más habituales es sencillamente impertinente.



Yo creo que no, las cryptmonedas pueden asimilarse a estructuras y dinámicas que vienen siendo habituales al menos desde la Edad Media. La diferencia es que hasta ahora estos esquemas solo funcionaban entre chinos, que, por algún motivo, siempre han sentido pasión por perder todo su dinero lo más rápido posible. 



> Lo de esperar acciones de participación en una empresa por soltar pasta en la ICO ( oferta incial DE MONEDAS ) es de una candidez supina...



Fascinante. 

Ceder capital a una nueva empresa para su capitalización inicial y esperar algo a cambio en el futuro ¿Le parece cándido? ¿Por que lo no-candido o 'astuto' es regalar a fondo perdido el capital a alguien que quiere montar una empresa?

Para alguien que acaba de pagar 32,6 euros en la frutería, el esperar llevarse algo de fruta a casa ¿Sería cándido por su parte?



> ...& End oxtópik, por mix partex.



Porque analizar las clausulas contractuales en una Oferta Inicial de Monedas en un hilo que trata de Ofertas Iniciales de Monedas, ¿Es off-topic?

¿Qué sería lo on-topic? ¿Cómo influye la Luna en cuarto creciente o las mareas vivas en la cotización de Ethereum?


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (24 Ene 2018)

Lo he dicho y lo repito soy nuevo en esto y no tengo ni idea de criptos.

Hoy he leido esto y lo comparto por si pudiera resultar útil, si no, ni caso.

TNB Official @TimeNewBank

MiaoA has signed a contract with the service company and reserved the dinner seats with US president Trump shceduled on end of Feb. For more info please wait for official announcement. @binance_2017 @Huobi_Pro @OKEx_ @BigONEexchange
Jan 23, 2018


----------



## juli (24 Ene 2018)

luisito2 dijo:


> ...



Ya lo esperas : La posesión de un token cuyas atribuciones se delimitan en un smart contract adjunto. Estás al tanto del de el token que cuestionas ? A que no ? 

Para todo lo demás, tienes la respuesta entre el propio texto que quoteas , anque segurísimo que ya te has dado cuenta antes de tu sermón : Cualquier extrapolación a estructuras y dinámicas habituales es impertinente.

Al final, no sólo aceptas mi moto, sino que quieres vendérmela tú a mí. El caso es dar por culo.

Adiós.


----------



## lurker (24 Ene 2018)

los de Aelf han lanzado una una campaña de rewards por seguirles en redes y pijadas así, reparten 1000elf semanales y al precio que se están poniendo no está nada mal lo que te puedes llevar por 5 minutos al día (yo tengo un expect reward de 1,4% solo de hacerlo ahora, que serán unos 14 elf = 25$ aprox)
dejo mi referido por aquí ya que hace falta para el registro y al "referidor" algunos puntos le darán, digo yo:
ælf - Decentralized Cloud Computing Blockchain Network

un saludo

edito: no son 1000elf semanales, son diarios :8:
_The total amount of daily rewards for all participants each time window is 1000ELF;_


----------



## silverwindow (24 Ene 2018)

NEO esta recuperando el buen ritmo que llevaba antes del FUD chino.


----------



## Pirro (24 Ene 2018)

Bankera viene de Bank, Banco. Y todo lo que tiene que ver con bancos implica una relación asimétrica y timosa. 

En cualquier caso un token por sí mismo no es nada*. Es como una ficha de plástico digital que tendrá valor en la medida que esté vinculada al valor del proyecto que representa*. Y sin reconocimiento legal, ese vínculo no es más que la palabra de alguien y que el mercado se la crea.

Cosa distinta es que el "token" mantenga utilidad por sí mismo y otorgue derechos dentro de una red. -por ejemplo Dash y los derechos de voto en la gobernanza o beneficios por intermediación- pero en ese caso entiendo que ya no hablamos de token sino de moneda.

Si invertís en alguna start up "tokenizada" tenéis que tener clarísimo estos extremos.


----------



## emere (24 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> *PHORE*
> 
> Lite paper
> 
> documentation/Phore_Lite_Paper_EN.pdf at master · phoreproject/documentation · GitHub



Estás saliéndote de PIVX para entrar en PHORE? Es una duda por si no entendí bien tus últimos mensajes


----------



## Superoeo (24 Ene 2018)

​


Claudius dijo:


> --
> 
> La fuente de todo eso?



Esta es la fuente:

https://bankera.com/papers/Bankera_Terms_and_Conditions.pdf


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Ayer vendi 300 PIVX en Binance a 12.58 y hoy los recompro a 10.63. Mi primer "trade" con unos 600 euros de beneficio, os parecera una tonteria pero me creia por un momento Gordon Gekko.
> 
> Hoy tengo dia libre y estoy en youtube aprendiendo trading intento aprender tecnicas simples de poco riesgo auqnue den poco, pero como me temo que vamos a estar en lateral una temporada hay que rentabilizar la pasta en los exchanges.
> 
> Si alguien conoce un canal de Youtube que den buena informacion soy todo oidos.



pero tu no eras el que mandaba 200 mil euros a los exchanges, comprabas en máximos, vendias en mínimos, tu mujer era vieja pero tenéis un chaval al que le vas a dejar sin colegio porque vas a destinar ese dinero al mundo cripto????

a qué viene ahora contar que te sientes Gordon gekko por una mierda de 600€ cuando todo un director financiero de una pyme como tú y con los movimientos que haces le salen los dólares por las orejas??


----------



## san_miguel (24 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Éste fin de mes CAPP con muchas novedades y será listado en un par más de exchanges. Además también será lanzado en Alibabá cloud
> Yo ya he pillado CAPP en cryptopia



Yo entre en la ICO, es un proyecto muy bueno, lleva casi un 40x.


----------



## Patanegra (24 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> pero tu no eras el que mandaba 200 mil euros a los exchanges, comprabas en máximos, vendias en mínimos, tu mujer era vieja pero tenéis un chaval al que le vas a dejar sin colegio porque vas a destinar ese dinero al mundo cripto????
> 
> a qué viene ahora contar que te sientes Gordon gekko por una mierda de 600€ cuando todo un director financiero de una pyme como tú y con los movimientos que haces le salen los dólares por las orejas??



lée mis mensajes anteriores subnormal y no cojas lo que te sale de los cojones.

y 600 euros en un trade no esta nada mal para casi todo el mundo.


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> lée mis mensajes anteriores subnormal y no cojas lo que te sale de los cojones.
> 
> y 600 euros en un trade no esta nada mal para casi todo el mundo.



yo solo cojo de las chorradas que cuentas


----------



## juli (24 Ene 2018)

emere dijo:


> Estás saliéndote de PIVX para entrar en PHORE? Es una duda por si no entendí bien tus últimos mensajes



Ni por el forro. A Phore la pipeo en corto...a ver por dónde va y cómo se mueven...ese supply puede dar muchas alegrías..pero tienen sus dilemas.

Ahora mismo, no son nada. A ver por dónde tiran.


----------



## Patanegra (24 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> yo solo cojo de las chorradas que cuentas



pues pon citas de lo que he dicho en vez de deformarlo.


----------



## arras2 (24 Ene 2018)

vaya barbaridad stellar, ¿sabeis por qué sube así? top6 y acercándose a cardano en cap.


----------



## Gurney (24 Ene 2018)

Twitter


----------



## Cayo Marcio (24 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> vaya barbaridad stellar, ¿sabeis por qué sube así? top6 y acercándose a cardano en cap.



Está recuperándose como todas, recuerda que llego casi al 1$, yo vendí las mías a 0,90. Si llega al 1$ y lo supera si será una sorpresa.


----------



## arras2 (24 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Está recuperándose como todas, recuerda que llego casi al 1$, yo vendí las mías a 0,90. Si llega al 1$ y lo supera si será una sorpresa.



pero antes iba ligada siempre a ripple y cardano, y ahora se está acercando a cardano, y bastante. Es como que se ha desligado de éstas... Lo único que he visto es que ha salido en un exchange raro y que hoy le aplicarán el rating de weiss.

Cuando hay un desligue de monedas top, me perturba.


----------



## silverwindow (24 Ene 2018)

Hay una perturbacion en la fuerza.

aelf (ELF) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Cayo Marcio (24 Ene 2018)

Que gusto da entrar y ver todo así después de tantas penurias las ultimas semanas. Aunque sea solo algo psicológico, ayuda.











silverwindow dijo:


> Hay una perturbacion en la fuerza.
> 
> aelf (ELF) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Estaba previsto :

Coining.AI - Prospective short/medium term good coins to buy based on high trading volume and lower price.

Pd: Raiblocks se ha ido a tomar por culo...


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Ene 2018)

Hace una hora me monte en SpankChain, por eso de que los premios *AVN (los Oscar del mundo Porno)* inician hoy y acaban en 3 dias... por si suena la flauta...Mil dolares solamente...


----------



## Patanegra (24 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Que gusto da entrar y ver todo así después de tantas penurias las ultimas semanas. Aunque sea solo algo psicológico, ayuda.



esta subida no parece tener mucho volumen.


----------



## Gurney (24 Ene 2018)

Sobre XLM:Four news pieces that are SIGNIFICANT to XLM price in next 24/48 hours (and onwards) : Stellar


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Ene 2018)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Creo que nadie lo ha comentado.
> 
> Binance, creo que el mayor exchange del mundo, incluyó ayer PIVX.
> 
> Me imagino que por eso la subida de ayer...



aquí nunca se habla de pivx


----------



## Patanegra (24 Ene 2018)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Creo que nadie lo ha comentado.
> 
> Binance, creo que el mayor exchange del mundo, incluyó ayer PIVX.
> 
> Me imagino que por eso la subida de ayer...



se hablo largo y tendido ayer. El efecto Binance dura unas horas y luego suele bajar. Como tengo unas 60 monedas (demasiadas lo sé), cada vez que entra una en Binance, vendo la mitad y las recompro al cabo de unas horas.


----------



## san_miguel (24 Ene 2018)

Superada


----------



## Piotr (24 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Superada



Esto implica posible subida? yo veo a btc paradito y eth pegado a btc..


----------



## juli (24 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ... montoro( me da lástima este hombre)...



Calla, que te la cobra...


----------



## EDV (24 Ene 2018)

A ETH le veo valiendo 2000 este año, pero no 4000. Él sólo supondría la mitad del marketcap record, porque ahora estamos muy por debajo de esa marca.


----------



## Gñe (24 Ene 2018)

Vde dijo:


> Y esto es hoy
> 
> Veamos como afecta su anuncio en la apertura de mercados USA



Justo he recibido el mail de Weiss Ratings. Parece que un ciberataque coreano les tocó algo las narices.



Los de Weiss dijo:


> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> Wednesday, January 24, 2018
> 
> First Cryptocurrency Ratings Issued Despite Korean Cyberattack
> ...



Un poco Bullshit


----------



## arras2 (24 Ene 2018)

nuevas chapas en bitfinex

TRON (TRX)
Ripio Credit Network (RCN)
iExec (RLC)
AidCoin (AID)
SingularDTV (SNG)
Augur (REP)
aelf (ELF)

Menos tron, todas las que están en binance han pumpeado fuerte


----------



## Vde (24 Ene 2018)

Gñe dijo:


> Justo he recibido el mail de Weiss Ratings. Parece que un ciberataque coreano les tocó algo las narices.
> 
> Un poco Bullshit



Soy yo o me faltan un montón de coins del top10 de Coinmarketcap?

Litecoin? IOTA? Dash?


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> nuevas chapas en bitfinex
> 
> TRON (TRX)
> Ripio Credit Network (RCN)
> ...



De esas, la mas fresca es AidCoin...podria pegar pelotazo, Bitfinex es el unico exchange que la tiene...recien salio de la ICO para Bitfinex.. algo que sin duda no lo hace cualquier token...y entrar en Bitfinex es todo un lujo. Ya compre 1000 tokens...haber que tal sale.


----------



## plus ultra (24 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> nuevas chapas en bitfinex
> 
> TRON (TRX)
> Ripio Credit Network (RCN)
> ...



Antes cada exchange se hacia el interesante para aceptar nuevas monedas,ahora la tendencia es otra,una moneda que no este listada es una comisión perdida.

No se si sera la primera que recomendé mirar en este hilo para que se le prestara atención pero debió ser de las primeras estaria a 80$,aun hoy la veo bastante barata,una entrada en un gran exchange puede llevarla a la luna y viendo la moda que estan cogiendo los exchanges no me extrañaria que fuera en breve.

GBYTE


----------



## arras2 (24 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Antes cada exchange se hacia el interesante para aceptar nuevas monedas,ahora la tendencia es otra,una moneda que no este listada es una comisión perdida.
> 
> No se si sera la primera que recomende en este hilo,que se le prestara atencion pero debio ser de las primeras,aun hoy la veo bastante barata,una entrada en un gran exchange puede llevarla a la luna y viendo la moda que estan cogiendo los exchanges no me extrañaria que fuera en breve.
> 
> GBYTE



eso si es un supply clitoridiano .


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Antes cada exchange se hacia el interesante para aceptar nuevas monedas,ahora la tendencia es otra,una moneda que no este listada es una comisión perdida.
> 
> No se si sera la primera que recomende en este hilo,que se le prestara atencion pero debio ser de las primeras,aun hoy la veo bastante barata,una entrada en un gran exchange puede llevarla a la luna y viendo la moda que estan cogiendo los exchanges no me extrañaria que fuera en breve.
> 
> GBYTE



Plus, tu lo que estas es enamorado de GBYTE...


----------



## plus ultra (24 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Plus, tu lo que estas es enamorado de GBYTE...



No amigo eso es $510.668.091 USD de maketcap que los puede mover en volumen Bithumb como ha hecho hoy con EOS por ejemplo.


----------



## juli (24 Ene 2018)

Vde dijo:


> Soy yo o me faltan un montón de coins del top10 de Coinmarketcap?
> 
> Litecoin? IOTA? Dash?



Dash anda por ahí...


----------



## paketazo (24 Ene 2018)

Ando mirando coins de exchangers y similares que no hayan saltado todavía y me sale *B2B*...¿alguno sabe de que va esa coin, o si el proyecto tiene la solidez mínima para el primer pump?

Tiene bajo float y capitaliza relativamente poco.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Cayo Marcio (24 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> No amigo eso es $510.668.091 USD de maketcap que los puede mover en volumen Bithumb como ha hecho hoy con EOS por ejemplo.



Cuales son tus perspectivas de precio para Gbyte? yo barato lo veia hace un mes a 200 y pico, pero ahora a 800 como mucho lo veo haciendo un x2 a corto plazo, no se que recorrido le ves tu... el precio alto es una barrera psicológica para muchos.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (24 Ene 2018)

¿Podría alguien postear ese ranking de valoraciones completo? Parece interesante.


----------



## lurker (24 Ene 2018)

se vienen los dividendos de TaaS:



Dear TaaS Community,

Built on a profit-sharing model, TaaS Fund provides its token-holders with 50% of the quarterly capital gains. The first fully-operational quarter payouts were distributed on August 7th, and the second fully-operational quarter payouts were distributed on November 4th, 2017. We are now approaching the date of TaaS Fund’s third fully-operational quarter payouts.

In order to ensure correct payouts, we provide you with this detailed guideline. Failure to comply with these instructions may result in a loss of your payouts so please pay close attention.


The exact date of transaction will not be announced for security reasons. Payouts will be distributed between the February 1 and 10, 2018.

Please be prepared for the date of the snapshot, and move your tokens to relevant storage. The deadline is February 1st excluding. Notice that you should not move your tokens elsewhere after January 31st (23:59 GMT) and until your payout is received.


In order to receive your payouts, we strictly recommend storing your TaaS tokens in the relevant wallets listed below:

TaaS wallet;
Open-source & client-side Ether wallet — MyEtherWallet;
Hardware wallets — Trezor and Ledger;
Ethereum desktop wallet — Mist or Parity.

TaaS wallet
Received payout (the amount of ETH) will appear next to the amount of TAAS shown in a header of the wallet website. Payout transaction will not be displayed in “Transaction History”, but you can easily validate its processing using Etherscan. Then you may store received ETH or send it to another wallet.

MyEtherWallet / Ethereum desktop wallets / Hardware wallets
If your TaaS tokens are stored in MyEtherWallet (MEW) (including wallets integrated with MEW), desktop wallets (Mist, Parity or others) or hardware wallets (Trezor and Ledger), you will receive an incoming ETH transaction from the payout address. Then you may store received ETH or send it to another wallet or exchange.

Exchanges
TaaS balances on the exchanges will not receive payouts. Payouts will not be sent to ANY exchange wallets. If your TaaS tokens are stored on any exchange, we highly recommend moving your TaaS tokens to your TaaS wallet, MEW or other preferable wallets.


----------



## davitin (24 Ene 2018)

Lo cierto es que esta todo hecho una mierda...btc sube pero las alts ya no están subiendo en la misma proporción, o eso me parece.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (24 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> De esas, la mas fresca es AidCoin...podria pegar pelotazo, Bitfinex es el unico exchange que la tiene...recien salio de la ICO para Bitfinex.. algo que sin duda no lo hace cualquier token...y entrar en Bitfinex es todo un lujo. Ya compre 1000 tokens...haber que tal sale.



Gracias. He metido "algo" y de momento va subiendo


----------



## MIP (24 Ene 2018)

Perdonad si esto se ha contestado antes, pero como para ponerse a buscarlo...

Alguien me ofrece por un grupo de telegram una cantidad de unas altcoins que me interesan y que tienen poca liquidez en exchanges (pocos ademas)

La cuestion es: como se suelen hacer estas transacciones entre particulares? Si yo mando los satoshis primero y luego el no me manda las altcoins me fastidio, y viceversa. Y supongo que no habra que llegar a tanto como al metodo de "destruccion mutua" con multifirmas no?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## davitin (24 Ene 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Perdonad si esto se ha contestado antes, pero como para ponerse a buscarlo...
> 
> *Alguien me ofrece por un grupo de telegram una cantidad de unas altcoins* que me interesan y que tienen poca liquidez en exchanges (pocos ademas)
> 
> ...



Un tonto y su dinero Wall Street - YouTube


----------



## paketazo (24 Ene 2018)

mip dijo:


> perdonad si esto se ha contestado antes, pero como para ponerse a buscarlo...
> 
> Alguien me ofrece por un grupo de telegram una cantidad de unas altcoins que me interesan y que tienen poca liquidez en exchanges (pocos ademas)
> 
> ...



*ni se te ocurra*

Y si insiste, que envíe el primero y tu le pagas después.


----------



## jorge (24 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> De esas, la mas fresca es AidCoin...podria pegar pelotazo, Bitfinex es el unico exchange que la tiene...recien salio de la ICO para Bitfinex.. algo que sin duda no lo hace cualquier token...y entrar en Bitfinex es todo un lujo. Ya compre 1000 tokens...haber que tal sale.



Dónde ves la cotización de AIDCOIN?


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Ene 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Dónde ves la cotización de AIDCOIN?



Solo en bitfinex de momento, en coinmarketcap comenzaria a salir en unas 6-8 horas tal vez... abajo te dejo el link para coinmarketcap.

AidCoin (AID) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


Por cierto *IOTA esta siendo un poco apaleada hoy contra Bitcoin* en bitfinex....paso de los 23mil satos a los 21mil en menos de 6 horas..y parece que puede bajar un poquito mas..Es que los holders de IOTA se estan aburriendo o que?


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (24 Ene 2018)

Veo que los precios de día suben y de noche bajan.
Somos tontos en occidente? Se están poniendo moraos los chinos?
Es cosa mía?


----------



## Donald Draper (24 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Yo para Bee ya tengo el KYC aceptado, y para GEMS el whitelist aprobado. Como veis estos dos proyectos?



Yo estoy igual. Bee voy a entrar, pero GEMS le van a dar por el culo como he dicho esta mañana.


----------



## paketazo (24 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Ando mirando coins de exchangers y similares que no hayan saltado todavía y me sale *B2B*...¿alguno sabe de que va esa coin, o si el proyecto tiene la solidez mínima para el primer pump?
> 
> Tiene bajo float y capitaliza relativamente poco.
> 
> Gracias de antemano



¡joder que cabronazos sois!

Preguntaba para que me informaseis no para que me la subais en 100% desde que la posteé :: :XX:

menudo mercadillo...en fin...a seguir buscando :


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (24 Ene 2018)

ClanesDeLaLuna dijo:


> Veo que los precios de día suben y de noche bajan.
> Somos tontos en occidente? Se están poniendo moraos los chinos?
> Es cosa mía?



no es cosa tuya, los putos chinos se estan riendo de nosotros, te dumpean la moneda por las noches


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Ene 2018)

A los que ya estan con el KYC aprobado en *BEE*, los felicito! se van hacer un x5 minimo garantizado (siendo conservador) tan pronto salgan a precio de exchange!
A mi por colombiano, me dejaron en la papelera...ni modo!


----------



## silverwindow (24 Ene 2018)

China son nuestos nuevos amos.
Un respeto.

NEO (NEO) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## jorge (24 Ene 2018)

Qué le pasa a AGI? con el hype que tenía y lleva roja toda la semana...


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Ene 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Qué le pasa a AGI? con el hype que tenía y lleva roja toda la semana...



Ya se estan calmando los animos...el que no vendio en x15 x16, x17 , pensando en que se haria un x20...ha perdido...

Yo quiero entrarle, pero aun me parece que puede bajar mas, ya cogi experiencia de Qlink...cuando AGI vaya tocando los $0.60..ire pensandolo...


----------



## lurker (24 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> China son nuestos nuevos amos.
> Un respeto.
> 
> NEO (NEO) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



teamHODL - NEO Anthem (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Ene 2018)

AHHHHHH.... IOTA esta siendo apaleada porque no esta incluida en lo de los WEISS ratings!!!.. eso debe ser, desde mi punto de vista, nada mas lo puede explicar.

I just called Weiss and asked whats going on. Here is what they said : Iota


----------



## Piotr (24 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> teamHODL - NEO Anthem (Lyric Video) - YouTube



Solo está recuperando algo de lo que perdio respecto a btc en los últimos días..


----------



## Claudius (24 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> ​
> Esta es la fuente:
> 
> https://bankera.com/papers/Bankera_Terms_and_Conditions.pdf



Bueno, yo en su día no vi ese documento (ya hace 3 meses +- mucho tiempo en este mundo), no se si estaría publicada, o a posteriori ha sido publicado por ellos, ese acuerdo de servicio de tapado, abajo a la izq. de la web de bankera no spectro. 

Ahora he visto que en su web (bankera, no spectrocoin) figura ese acuerdo, defendible jurídicamente desde el punto de vista de usuario por muchas partes en caso de litigios. (desde mi punto de vista)

Yo ya era usuario del exchange spectrocoin, así que ese punto no puedo aportar mucho.

Leí el paper y me dió a entender una serie de cosas, que efectivamente no son así, aunque visto lo que hay por ahí...

Entonces no existía mucho las definiciones que hoy ya se están extendiendo, y este token como el 99,9% que he visto se categorizaría en un *token utility* yo pensé que era un token securities.
Estas definiciones están apareciendo en las regulaciones jurídicas de zonas donde se ha aprobado legislación respecto a ICO como Isla de man o Gibraltar o USA (sec).

Understanding the difference between coins, utility tokens and tokenized securities


3 Types of ICO Tokens - Strategic Coin

Quien lo compre está comprando un token homónimo al de *Salt* o el de *Coss*, *Binance*, o un larguísmo etc.

Los token security como modum (mod) apuntan 'token-acción' y reitero la palabra APUNTAN.
MODUM (MOD), Security or Asset? : modum_io


En Salt te sirve como moneda de pago por los servicios de activar colaterales en préstamos de cryptos, el de coss te da 'intereses', y los otros etc.

Qué se podrá 'comprar' en bankera, con tokens bankeras?
Pues servicios bancarios de pasarela-krypto, que tengan en cartera.
Cotizará como el resto de 'shit', y el mercado decidirá que precio tiene esos servicios.

Por favor, os pediría a partir de ahora que ya deberíamos saber diferenciar un *token utility de un security/equity** o Coin*, cuando digáis alguna shit, indicais que tipo de token es o aparenta ser, para ayudarnos entre todos y sea más rápido. Muchas gracias.

PD: El código de colores representa el que tendría más valor en estado de hold para un usuario.


----------



## Cakau (24 Ene 2018)

Waltonchain review

Walton tiene pintaza de top 20.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2018 at 22:21 ----------








---------- Post added 24-ene-2018 at 22:22 ----------

Tengo muy pocas, ojalá tuviera muuuchas mas!


----------



## paketazo (24 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> AHHHHHH.... IOTA esta siendo apaleada porque no esta incluida en lo de los WEISS ratings!!!.. eso debe ser, desde mi punto de vista, nada mas lo puede explicar.
> 
> I just called Weiss and asked whats going on. Here is what they said : Iota



Y esto tampoco ayuda:

Analyst: IOTA Sharply Overvalued Due to


----------



## Cakau (24 Ene 2018)

Pero tienen que cuidar más el marketing.. menudo cachondeo con su anuncio para el 28/01: THE IOT REVOLUTION. THE FUTURE OF BLOCHAIN 
Y no han tenido los santos cojones de modificarlo jojojoj


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Y esto tampoco ayuda:
> 
> Analyst: IOTA Sharply Overvalued Due to



Puro fud, es normal, viene de la web de un estafador como Roger Ver.


----------



## Cakau (24 Ene 2018)

Telegram develops TON blockchain, plans the largest ICO ever

Lo acabo de ver en un enlace... Telegram va a sacar una alt. Esto podría ser un pelotazo

Habra que echarle un ojo


----------



## plus ultra (24 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Por favor, os pediría a partir de ahora que ya deberíamos saber diferenciar un *token utility de un security/equity** o Coin*, cuando digáis alguna shit, indicais que tipo de token es o aparenta ser, para ayudarnos entre todos y sea más rápido. Muchas gracias.
> 
> PD: El código de colores representa el que tendría más valor en estado de hold para un usuario.



Excelente, como se ha hablado muchas veces es fundamental saber para que servirá cada token,como comente ayer si no se tiene nada claro estar atento para vender antes de que no sirva para nada esos token.





Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Cuales son tus perspectivas de precio para Gbyte? yo barato lo veia hace un mes a 200 y pico, pero ahora a 800 como mucho lo veo haciendo un x2 a corto plazo, no se que recorrido le ves tu... el precio alto es una barrera psicológica para muchos.



Lo de barato es relativo,como la belleza esta en los ojos del que mira,llevo escuchando desde 2011 que BTC,estaba caro en 300,600,2000,5000$... 

market de 500 millones,Supply 645.222 de un maximo de 1.000.000,listada en 3 exchanges y es dificil como mucho hacer un x2.Proyecto muy solido y operativo,anonimato,android wallet... de 3 DAG es la unica que esta media decente en aspectos operativos,problemon:marketing.



Esta claro que hay foreros pro a los que no les debate ni una coma,ya puedan comentar una coin tierraplanista y otros a los que no se les pasa una falta de ortografia.
De momento dejare de postear nada en el hilo,he intentado aportar lo que he podido si ha alguien le han servido me alegro,a mi las aportaciones y conocimientos de la gran mayoria de foreros me han servido muchísimo tanto a nivel operativo como de conocimiento y comprensión del mundillo,muchas gracias y buena suerte en sus inversiones.


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Excelente, como se ha hablado muchas veces es fundamental saber para que servirá cada token,como comente ayer si no se tiene nada claro estar atento para vender antes de que no sirva para nada esos token.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lastima, porque la verdad me gusta leerte.


----------



## Gian Gastone (24 Ene 2018)

Cakau dijo:


> Telegram develops TON blockchain, plans the largest ICO ever
> 
> Lo acabo de ver en un enlace... Telegram va a sacar una alt. Esto podría ser un pelotazo
> 
> Habra que echarle un ojo



los unicos que van a pegar ahi el pelotazo son los propios de Telegram.:bla:


----------



## Cayo Marcio (24 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Excelente, como se ha hablado muchas veces es fundamental saber para que servirá cada token,como comente ayer si no se tiene nada claro estar atento para vender antes de que no sirva para nada esos token.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lejos de mi intención ofenderte, si es que te has ofendido, la pregunta era totalmente sincera y desde la perspectiva de un novato que no lleva ni dos meses en esto, a lo mejor lo has entendido con un tono que no era para nada mi intención, todos los proyectos que se recomiendan aquí yo me los tomo muy en serio ya que precisamente mis mayores ganancias han venido de ahí y de leer atentamente y aprender de foreros como tú todo lo que he podido, si he planteado esa duda es porque realmente no conozco bien el proyecto de Gbyte y tu pareces más metido en el tema. Un saludo.


----------



## arras2 (24 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Excelente, como se ha hablado muchas veces es fundamental saber para que servirá cada token,como comente ayer si no se tiene nada claro estar atento para vender antes de que no sirva para nada esos token.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echaré de menos tus aportaciones si realmente no posteas. Te he leído con mucho interés el tiempo que llevo por aquí. Espero que no dejes de postear; yo creo que ha sido un malentendido. El forero, creo que es novato de hace un par de meses (como yo) y dudo que lo haya dicho para ofender o cuestionar. Es un forero que está aprendiendo mucho y rápido y la pregunta ha venido con afan de intentar comprender qué puede pasar. Los novatos no nos hacemos la idea de como puede evolucionar una moneda así, con supply ultrabajo.


----------



## juli (24 Ene 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> De momento dejare de postear nada en el hilo,he intentado aportar lo que he podido si ha alguien le han servido me alegro,a mi las aportaciones y conocimientos de la gran mayoria de foreros me han servido muchísimo tanto a nivel operativo como de conocimiento y comprensión del mundillo,muchas gracias y buena suerte en sus inversiones.



Espero que podamos contar con tus comentarios, aunque sea más espaciadamente...( que no sé cómo encajará en tus ocupaciones, cada uno tiene su mundo...).

Porque, egoístamente...menudo putadón, si no !!!

Suerte y mil gracias por lo que ha tocado ya...


----------



## coolerman (24 Ene 2018)

Aqui todos hablamos sin saber, solamente pronosticamos en función de lo que creemos y vemos, así que no te ralles.

A mi me mola leerte @plus ultra . No dejes de pasarte por aquí.


----------



## Gurney (24 Ene 2018)

Sigue posteando Plus Ultra, son debates sanos, pero te aseguro que la inmensa mayoría de los seguidores de este hilo no son fanboys de nadie, sino que sacamos lo que nos puede ser útil de cada comentario, porque aquí hay gente que sabe mucho-mucho, pero también todo el mundo se equivoca y nadie sabe qué va a pasar.

Por cierto, la valoración de los de Weiss:Weiss-Cryptocurrency-Ratings.pdf - DocDroid

Dicen que Eth y Neo y Eos son crema...bien.


----------



## El pichín<3 (25 Ene 2018)

Soy nuevo en esto , he abierto uuna cuenta en binance y he comprado monedas de TNT por recomendacion.

En la zona de comprar monedas hay 3 apartados , el primero no lo entiendo muy bien 
el porcentaje , el numero de monedas y arriba aparece el precio en eth que es lo q se puede modificar ¿Es ahi donde tengo la duda , esa barra para que es?


----------



## Superoeo (25 Ene 2018)

Ojo a Ethereum que pasito a pasito y en silencio pero va subiendo frente a BTC imparablemente... Lleva un día bueno bueno.... para mí que pega un petardazo en breve que nos deja descolocados


----------



## arras2 (25 Ene 2018)

Bueno, parece que eth se vuelve a desacoplar de btc. Camino de 0.95. Estoy pensando en el mensaje de hace unas horas de negrofuturo.


----------



## PREDATOR (25 Ene 2018)

Solo veo dos escenarios posibles , el positivista y el negativista.

Positivista, los gordos viendo la afluencia de pescaditos *recordemos que algunos exchanges cerraro registros incluso , y despues de las navidades justo el tiempo para que en cenas de pascuas y demas animaran a otros pescaditos a entrar tiran los precios para asustar, cuando realmente ellos van a cargar mas y se acercan fuegos artificiales.
Binance solo acepta cuentas de mas de 10KUSd


Negativista, esto es todo amigos, cada uno a su casa y sigan marchando, vuelva la siguiente temporada, 1 o dos years,


Si estas en el negativista cuando has metido hasta los ahorros de tus hijos, las cagao 
Si entraste con cash que no te suponia nada, realmente te da igual, no vendas en perdidas y ten la esperanza de que ya subira.


Positivista, lambo para todos is coming.


----------



## Superoeo (25 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Bueno, parece que eth se vuelve a desacoplar de btc. Camino de 0.95. Estoy pensando en el mensaje de hace unas horas de negrofuturo.



En eso estaba pensando también... que no es tan descabellado...

Osea todas estas aguas de estos días... pueden ser un buen escenario para el sorpaso de Ethereum a BTC, su desligue, caida de BTC y aparición del nuevo rey (Y qué mejor momento para rematarlo que Vitalik haciendo su esperado golpe en la mesa que comentaban los foreros y presentando al ecosistema Ethereum como el tanque que es)


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Bueno, parece que eth se vuelve a desacoplar de btc. Camino de 0.95. Estoy pensando en el mensaje de hace unas horas de negrofuturo.



Pues no dejes de hacerlo, que los trastos de matar para su inminente viaje a la playa, te los ha pasado a tí...y con tu traducción de las "rayas" a puntos de entrada y de equilibrio/desequilibrio Paretianos tendremos que arreglarnos. 

---------- Post added 25-ene-2018 at 01:03 ----------




PREDATOR dijo:


> Solo veo dos escenarios posibles , el positivista y el negativista.
> 
> Positivista, los gordos viendo la afluencia de pescaditos *recordemos que algunos exchanges cerraro registros incluso , y despues de las navidades justo el tiempo para que en cenas de pascuas y demas animaran a otros pescaditos a entrar tiran los precios para asustar, cuando realmente ellos van a cargar mas y se acercan fuegos artificiales.
> Binance solo acepta cuentas de mas de 10KUSd
> ...



Supongo que el negativista cuenta con el escenario de que nadie compre jojojoyas a precios de saldo...es éso ? Que nadie diga a su cuñaaaaooo que dedique un 10% de sus ahorros al posible pelotazo de su vida y tal... ( y volveeeeer a recomponer entonces un ambiente de euforia global que ahora pueden tener en la palma de la mano con un leve giro de muñeca ) :ouch:

Tendría que verlo para creerlo. Eso sí...nos vemos en 2 años...y con más chapas. Como un reló.


----------



## davitin (25 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Solo veo dos escenarios posibles , el positivista y el negativista.
> 
> Positivista, los gordos viendo la afluencia de pescaditos *recordemos que algunos exchanges cerraro registros incluso , y despues de las navidades justo el tiempo para que en cenas de pascuas y demas animaran a otros pescaditos a entrar tiran los precios para asustar, cuando realmente ellos van a cargar mas y se acercan fuegos artificiales.
> Binance solo acepta cuentas de mas de 10KUSd
> ...



Yo, la postura de "esto se acaba" no la entiendo la verdad,...pero que os pensáis que hay alguien con un interruptor que si lo ponen en "on" todo va bien y si lo ponen en "off" todo va mal? J**** hay manipulación pero no a ese nivel, esto es una máquina de hacer dinero y no se va a terminar, no le conviene a nadie, es como decir que la bolsa se va a terminar.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EDV (25 Ene 2018)

Bueno, eso de que como da dinero no se va a acabar es muy discutible. Ha pasado con infinidad de burbujas, dan pasta hasta que la gente mira fundamentales y peta todo. Y no es que la gente quiera que se acaben, es que no se sostenían ya con nada.

O porque las expectativas eran demasiado ambiciosas y la corección ha arrastrado con todo hasta que los proyectos de verdad han sobrevivido y han subido como un cohete (caso Amazon en la .com)

Yo creo que esto va hacia adelante, pero también creo que hay burbuja y que muchos proyectos tienen más expectativas que fundamentales. Si de repente varios salen rana es posible que mucha gente se salga y eso no significa que la blockchain muera, pero sí que va a haber una sangría de la que cuando pase aflorarán los proyectos de verdad.

En definitiva, yo no me metería en proyectos con mucha paja mental, allá cada uno.


----------



## silverwindow (25 Ene 2018)

Bankera ha comprado banco dentro de la UE?
COn eso ya tiene licencia de todo no?


----------



## emere (25 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Solo es un borrador..., necesita confirmarse.
> 
> Puestos en el caso de que se confirme, abre un periodo de buenas carreteras para circular con criptodivisas. Una especie de regalo de los del 1%.
> 
> ...



Seguí tu post de ayer, sobre el Pareto y las pulsiones entre las divisas, me parecía una teoría muy interesante, pero en esta última parte me he perdido un poco, ¿podrías explicarme que querías decir? Gracias y un saludo cordial.


----------



## san_miguel (25 Ene 2018)

Bueno aquí tenéis la próxima zona de soporte de ETH si no se gira antes que no parece.


----------



## arras2 (25 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Pues no dejes de hacerlo, que los trastos de matar para su inminente viaje a la playa, te los ha pasado a tí...y con tu traducción de las "rayas" a puntos de entrada y de equilibrio/desequilibrio Paretianos tendremos que arreglarnos.





Ya me gustaría serlo! Se me queda muy grande esto. Requiere de mucha experiencia y temple y yo ninguna de las dos de momento jajaja.


----------



## chak4l (25 Ene 2018)

Hola a todos, os sigo desde hace poco tiempo, tengo unos cuantos btc en cold wallets desde el 2013, y aunque siempre he sido mas bitcoñero me gustaria cambiar alguno por eth.

Me podeis aconsejar algun sitio donde se pague poca comision? tal vez gdax o binance? estoy un poco desactualizado.

Gracias de antemano
saludos


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Ya me gustaría serlo! Se me queda muy grande esto. Requiere de mucha experiencia y temple y yo ninguna de las dos de momento jajaja.



Tranqui...

Las mareas de Pareto no son ninguna ecuación de vigésimo grado...es una cuestión de equilibrio kósmiko, para nada de miras telescópicas... ( salvo que quieras ser el rácano number 1 de Shitland y arriesgues pillarte los dedos a cada bamboleo, que no es preciso ).

Con 4 soplos de NF y tus lecturas de rayas, timonel en Terranova, no problemo.


----------



## emere (25 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> 1.618 proporción de tramo a tramo de un despliegue del precio.
> Este es para la renta fija. Metes 10.000 pavos en una raya de eth, y cuando llega a la siguiente cobras 6180 de intereses, sea la raya que sea. Igual para BTC.. igual en todos los casos, pero solo tengo rayas en ETH y BTC. Tampoco necesito más.
> El año 17, BTC abrió "6 periodos" de pago de intereses del 61%, mientras ETH abrió 9 periodos.
> 
> ...




Yo ahí veo lo dificil, detectar cuando empieza un periodo de esos. Gracias


----------



## arras2 (25 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Solo es un borrador..., necesita confirmarse.
> 
> Puestos en el caso de que se confirme, abre un periodo de buenas carreteras para circular con criptodivisas. Una especie de regalo de los del 1%.
> 
> ...



los que hemos llegado tarde, antes tenemos que avanzar en la cola, para poder hacer trasvases. Tendré que empezar a practicar con fibos y números auros a ver si pillo algo.

Lo de que con 5 eth puedas hacer regalos voluminosos... ¿tan grande serían los desacoples?


----------



## Vde (25 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Bankera ha comprado banco dentro de la UE?
> COn eso ya tiene licencia de todo no?



Estoy viendo sus redes sociales, pero no dicen nada al respecto

Lo único relacionado que vi fue que hace 4 días metieron en la directiva a un tío que parece tener una licencia de banco en Malta o así

Se supone que quieren obtener la licencia para primeros de 2019, y que el roadmap durante 2018 estaba vacio totalmente 
Accounting and Audit Expert Martin St-Hilaire Joins Bankera


Pd: Y parece que tiene un banco privado, pero vete a saber si con licencia o no
Martin St-Hilaire, Chairman of VFCA | Pacific Private Bank

"Mr. St-Hilaire has been living and working in Vanuatu for over 12 years and is currently Managing Director at Pacific Private Bank, a member of the Vanuatu Finance Centre Association"


----------



## arras2 (25 Ene 2018)

emere dijo:


> Yo ahí veo lo dificil, detectar cuando empieza un periodo de esos. Gracias



idem, los inicios de periodos...



A mi lo que me da la sensación es que hay un punto de equilibro entre BTC y ETH centrado en un valor. Y a partir de ese valor, eth expande más en ambas direcciones.

Por ejemplo, cuando BTC está en 10000$, cada ETH vale 0,09BTC (punto de pivote). Si BTC sube un % (por ejemplo 9,3%?) ETH sube más (11,1%?) y cada eth se va a 0,095BTC (a ojímetro) . En cambio, si BTC baja, ETH baja más. Si se va a 9300$ (9,3%), eth amplifica ese movimiento (11,1%) perdiendo más que BTC. Cada eth se va a 0,085BTC (a ojímetro). Es una percepción mirando sólo los números.


----------



## lurker (25 Ene 2018)

ELF va como un tiro, la compré hace unos días después de leer este artículo: 
3 Under-the-Radar Chinese Cryptocurrencies That Will Soon Be Valued in the Billions - Crypto Income: Make Money with Bitcoin & Cryptocurrency
y está dando su ROI, así que ojito con Achain que puede ser un petardo.

Otras chinas a las que sigo la pista: Trinity (TNC) ya en exchanges x4, Zeepin (ZPT) acaba de ser la ico, MATRIXchain (MAN) acaba de ser la ico, Elastos (ELA) acaba de ser la Ico, Ontology (ONT) no hubo ico y dan 1000 ONT a los que estuvieran a su newsletter, Vechain (VEN) ya se ha ido el cohete, Nebulas (NAS)...y creo que no me dejo ninguna...

un saludo!


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (25 Ene 2018)

Cashbet coin firma un acuerdo con el Arsenal CF 
Está en Pre sale. 
Podéis entrar con mi referido

CashBet Coin ICO

O directamente a la página principal 

CashBet Coin


----------



## silverwindow (25 Ene 2018)

Vamos a hablar un poquillo del TOP10.
A cuales les veis mas recorrido? A parte de ETH que todos la vemos bastante bien, y BTC que es "especial"

A mi las que menos me llaman son MEM,Litecoin,Cardano.
particularmente de NEM no tengo ni una.No le veo el que.
Cardano un poco mas de lo mismo.
Y Litecoin me parece aburrida.

Creo que voy a hacer algunos "trasvases" sanos.

A Dash le veo mucho potencial, pero tieen que seguir demostrando, y mas en este mundillo.

Stellar una puta mierda sin nada, qeu caera tarde o temprano.
Ripple,habria que tener algunas, pero no tengo ahora mismo.No me gusta, pero reconozco que quein ha movido bien las cartas, le ha sacado pasta y mucha.


----------



## Gurney (25 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> idem, los inicios de periodos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Entonces...intentando aprender...de acuerdo con ese esquema, en las fases bajistas es mejor estar en BTC, y en las fases alcistas, en ETH.
El tema es saltar en el punto de transición de uno a otro, y el problema es distinguir esos puntos.


----------



## arras2 (25 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Vamos a hablar un poquillo del TOP10.
> A cuales les veis mas recorrido? A parte de ETH que todos la vemos bastante bien, y BTC que es "especial"
> 
> A mi las que menos me llaman son MEM,Litecoin,Cardano.
> ...



https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/24/ste...-it-may-add-support-for-the-digital-coin.html

Procesador de pago Stripe quita soporte para Bitcoin,... | News | Cointelegraph

Siempre había entendido que cardano era más humo que stellar. A ver que opinan los que conocen todo al dedillo.


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Vamos a hablar un poquillo del TOP10.
> A cuales les veis mas recorrido? A parte de ETH que todos la vemos bastante bien, y BTC que es "especial"
> 
> A mi las que menos me llaman son MEM,Litecoin,Cardano.
> ...



Cardano, Ripple ,Stelar e IOTA, de peli de terror. Cerocerismo que aún ordeñará lo suyo...pero que no te pille dentro en una caída severa ( y , sí...las zumbadas que quedan por la AM 2018 son gloriosas...pero los barridos van a dejar fiambres FÍSICOS ).

Litecoin aburridísma, sí : Llevará flowers al entierro de varios Padrinos.


----------



## arras2 (25 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Entonces...intentando aprender...de acuerdo con ese esquema, en las fases bajistas es mejor estar en BTC, y en las fases alcistas, en ETH.
> El tema es saltar en el punto de transición de uno a otro, y el problema es distinguir esos puntos.



Bueno, esto ha sido estos días, ahora mismo, ya se ha desacoplado y eth va un paso por delante de nuevo. Para mi es caos la cotización, no encuentro patrones. Necesitaremos más estudio con las aportaciones de negrofuturo.


----------



## silverwindow (25 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Cardano, Ripple ,Stelar e IOTA, de peli de terror. Ceroverismo que aún ordeñará lo suyo...pero que no te pille dentro en una caída severa ( y , sí...las zumbadas que quedan por al AM 2018 son gloriosas...pero los barridos van a dejar fiambres FÍSICOS ).
> 
> Litecoin aburridísma, sí : Llevará flowers al entierro de varios Padrinos.



Aburridilla me refiero de cara a grandes subidas.Es de fiar, si, pero poco mas.
Dices que IOTA kk? A ver que es lo del "Q" famoso, yo no la incluiria en el grupo de mierda pumpeada, pero quien sabe. Esta siendo muy FUDeada ultimamente,


----------



## psiloman (25 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Vamos a hablar un poquillo del TOP10.
> A cuales les veis mas recorrido? A parte de ETH que todos la vemos bastante bien, y BTC que es "especial"
> 
> A mi las que menos me llaman son MEM,Litecoin,Cardano.
> ...



De las de arriba no has mencionado a Neo, su 2018 va a ser muy bueno sí o sí.

En zona media pondría, para 2018, Status, QASH, BAT, OMG y PIVX. Más alguna que se apunte al baile como Enigma.

De Status hablamos poco y en las bajadas hay fondos grandes que la usan como refugio, esto lo sé por referencias de un canal de trading de pago. No es para pelotazos explosivos, para eso están otras.

Pero moviéndote entre BTC, ETH (y Dash-Neo añado), ya vas sobrado, como dice Negrofuturo. En estas pondría como mínimo el 60-70 %. O el 100 % y a vivir la vida sin tanto estrés tradeando. 

20 a 25% a las de zona media y baja del top 100, bien elegidas.

5 % al chicharreo si tienes tiempo. Pegar un petardazo de vez en cuando sienta bien. Si no te quieres complicar la vida pues este 5% al top o zona media.

Con 50 a 100 k metidos ahora con esa distribución, dudo mucho que no acabes 2018 con yatecito y señoritas simpáticas a granel.


----------



## Gurney (25 Ene 2018)

Katy Perry subida al barco:Instagram


----------



## silverwindow (25 Ene 2018)

psiloman dijo:


> De las de arriba no has mencionado a Neo, su 2018 va a ser muy bueno sí o sí.
> 
> En zona media pondría, para 2018, Status, QASH, BAT, OMG y PIVX. Más alguna que se apunte al baile como Enigma.
> 
> ...




Neo habla por si sola.
Del grupo medio hay q estar atento.Y ojo con EOS.

Monero tambien hay que vigilarla, ya que es la moneda anonyma por excelencia, y con gran volumen siempre.El volumen es importante para lasmonedas anonymas..

De bcash ,ahora tampoco tengo, pero me hace dudar.


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Aburridilla me refiero de cara a grandes subidas.Es de fiar, si, pero poco mas.
> Dices que IOTA kk? A ver que es lo del "Q" famoso, yo no la incluiria en el grupo de mierda pumpeada, pero quien sabe. Esta siendo muy FUDeada ultimamente,



Las subidas de LTC son de la hoxtia p'arriba. Como vive 11 meses al año de vacatas, os hacen la 13/14...y estoy jartito de decirlo. En Noviembre llevaba un x90 en 6/7 meses que ya le gustaría a Dash , BTC o ETH...y encima, Lee, te deja "pasear" sus coins, pues, además de espaciar sus pumps te los telegrafía a la entrada. LTC es una herramienta TOTAL.

Yo no he dicho KK, he dicho terror...las ceroceristas son una pistola en la sien si no estás en ellas desde el incio. Y una pistola en la sien, no mata...otra cosa es que a alguien le guste vivir con ella.


----------



## Claudius (25 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Bankera ha comprado banco dentro de la UE?
> COn eso ya tiene licencia de todo no?



Así sería.  Lo del 2019 para el 2018


----------



## arras2 (25 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Aburridilla me refiero de cara a grandes subidas.Es de fiar, si, pero poco mas.
> Dices que IOTA kk? A ver que es lo del "Q" famoso, yo no la incluiria en el grupo de mierda pumpeada, pero quien sabe. Esta siendo muy FUDeada ultimamente,



Pasó de 80 a 300 en pocos días en diciembre... Yo las pille a 130 un domigno y las descambié por dólares pq aun no sabía de esto (lo use para travasar de kraken a bitfinex), y al día siguiente estaba a 260... 

Me deshice de ellas cuando salió la noticia de su creador para pillar dash, pero he vuelto a pillar un poquito con un ROI que hice por ahí. El hecho de que sea puerta a fiat y que sea rápida y barata de transmitir le aporta ese plus para diversificar en ella.


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Katy Perry subida al barco:Instagram



Molan esos pulgares. Buena chica.

Con ésa y la Péruish Jilton...un bote de viagras...y fiestón de flujos y ethers hasta el infarto, vive diox.

A "de viví", que son 2 donuts...


----------



## psiloman (25 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Neo habla por si sola.
> Del grupo medio hay q estar atento.Y ojo con EOS.
> 
> Monero tambien hay que vigilarla, ya que es la moneda anonyma por excelencia, y con gran volumen siempre.El volumen es importante para lasmonedas anonymas..
> ...



A EOS no le he sacado una fortuna por las acusaciones de que era medio scam cuando salió. Eso me alejó de ella, y la he tenido en Kraken a huevo, y con pasta para meterle infinidad de veces.

No se comenta casi nunca nada sobre ella, es como si fuera invisible.


----------



## silverwindow (25 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Molan esos pulgares. Buena chica.
> 
> Con ésa y la Péruish Jilton...un bote de viagras...y fiestón de flujos y ethers hasta el infarto, vive diox.



hmm. moneros y LTC y stellar

:XX:

sabra algo?


En fin , si al golfa esa compra cryptos es que nos vamos parriba y no le deis mas vueltas..


----------



## Gurney (25 Ene 2018)

Ending Bitcoin support


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> hmm. moneros y LTC y stellar
> 
> :XX:
> 
> sabra algo?



Seguro que ni mamarla...pero déjala que juegue, ellas son asínnn. 

Ya llevo eones diciendo que Shitland es la bonoloto trendy entre el pijerío yankee. 

Por cierto...en ná me busco una "Uñería" waka de ésas y me tatúo los dos dedos gordos, que m'a moláo. Con 2 cojones... subiré afotos para la posteridá foril. :


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (25 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Así sería.  Lo del 2019 para el 2018



Cuéntanos más insider :: yo me veo los vídeos oficiales y el telegram y no sale nada.


----------



## silverwindow (25 Ene 2018)

no pongais kate perry nude en google. (imagenes)


----------



## Ethan20 (25 Ene 2018)

El chicharro de Odyssey (OCN) será el nuevo TRON????






Salió a exchanges ayer y hoy ha sido listado hoy en Kucoin. Va por 0,03 cuando la ico fue poco mas de 0.01$


----------



## san_miguel (25 Ene 2018)

Relación ETH/BTC en el gráfico de velas de un día.


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> no pongais kate perry nude en google. (imagenes)









Con ustedes...2 himbersorah ...

Lo dicho : Mortadela sin compasión hasta que largue por esa boquita los nombres de los 7 enanitos de un tirón. ( que seguro que ni pa'éso hay discoduro ). En fin...como zumbarte el peluche de la abeja Maya de tu sobrina, vamos... : El Imperio Disney , peor que una facultá de Geishas, vive diox... 

En versión cañí , "Colegiodemonjas 2.0 - fontanero en apuros...-"


----------



## Patanegra (25 Ene 2018)

Alguien sabe porque Zclassic (ZCL) sube tanto hoy?

si es por una pijada como salir en un nuevo exchange estoy por hacerle algo de ROI


----------



## arras2 (25 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> 80 x 1,618=129
> 80 x 1,618^2=209
> 80 x 1,618^3= 339
> 
> Mira a ver si eso se parece al gráfico



Y el 80, representa desde donde hace el último mínimo antes de la arrancada entiendo . Por cierto, 130 coincidió carga de baterías hasta el siguiente paso, y justamente llegó a los 340 aproximadamente. En ese caso se cumplió.


Voy a tomar un ejemplo, xml desde su mínimo con el último ostión de BTC. Llegó el día 22 a 0,000425 eth y desde ahí ha arrancado en modo cohete... 

0.00425 x 1.618=0.0068765
0.00425 x 1.618^2=0.011126 (coincide con el máximo histórico)

De momento ya va por el 0.0061 camino de ese 0.0068, primer escalón. Lo seguiremos a ver que hace.

Hoy ando un poco ajetreado, me estudiaré bien tus últimos mensajes en cuanto pueda.


----------



## silverwindow (25 Ene 2018)

Tenemos grandes compañeras de viaje en este barco.


----------



## Vde (25 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Tenemos grandes compañeras de viaje en este barco.



Me está jodiendo ver que ETH se ha colocado por encima de los 800€, cuando tenía esperanzas de pillar algo más en el rango de los 750€

Creo que podemos decir adios a más rebajas y que a partir de ahora todo va al alza


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Tenemos grandes compañeras de viaje en este barco.



Ésa es mi nenaaaa...

Caña y pintxotorti a que vemos alguna de estas de criptoanalista en primetime en pleno hype AM2018 tirándose el moco de early adopter de Tron o cualquier memez de ese pelo ( en plan "Mujer del tiempo" tetuda de TV rusa o "tertuliano piporrón, peineta included"  )...por no hablar de cuando se peleen celebrities para spots. 

Palomitax, que queda poquito por ver... ehhh 



( ah, no sorry...que estamos al bode del prisipisio y 2 años de criptos en coma...memoria la mía & tal...) ::


----------



## silverwindow (25 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Caña y pintxotorti a que vemos alguna de estas de criptoanalista en primetime en pleno hype AM2018 tirándose el moco de early adopter de Tron o cualquier memez de ese pelo ( en pla "Mujer del tiempo" tetuda de TV rusa  )...por no hablar de cuando se peleen celebrities para spots. (palomitax)
> 
> Ésa es mi nena...
> 
> ( ah, no sorry...que estamos al bode del pirisipisio y 2 años de criptos en coma...& tal...) ::




Que extraño pensamiento "trendy" les debe haber pasado por a su cabeza para comprar moneros y stellars?Sera por el dibujito?

Que seguro que no tiene npi de lo que es cada cosa, eso de te lo garantizo.

Las cryptos son trendy de la jet set ahora? pero si era de frikis no?

En fin, la putas ya las tenemos, ahora a por el yate.


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> En fin, la putas ya las tenemos, ahora a por el yate.



Como en putas tires d'éstas, ya puedes jakear antes a Satoshi Nakamoto, maifrén...

A Marrakesh, k son 2 días ( y un puto vueling de 100 pavos )


----------



## PREDATOR (25 Ene 2018)

Bueno bueno cada dia mas emocionante la ruletita,
esto es como el casino cuando la bola se queda pendiente a ver en que numerito cae,
A todo esto la pariedad de ETH&NEO los ultimos meses....


----------



## arras2 (25 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Arras2, este te va a gustar, es un gráfico de esos aleatorios que te gustan.
> 
> ETH/BTC
> 
> Desde el Techo hasta el fallo abajo, y desde el fallo hacia el futuro.. que puede ser Negro para BTC.



Vale ahora entiendo lo del fallo de los 20k del btc y las alarmas que te saltaron. Joder, con razón controlas el cortisol... ahora me queda explorar esas diferencias entre roja y azul.

Gráfico XLM diario.







Lo seguiré a ver que hace. Ese macd pinta bien para un velote verde y el estocástico todavía no está en sobrecompra.


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

Esteeee...buenooo...vamos a dejar el tema de ANAListas bien dotadas... que somos la leche ( and only La Leche ) jolínnn...

*Keep it purple, people * 



Spoiler



[youtube]R4btvzNTmTs&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]

DYK: PIVX is now listed on Binance - YouTube


----------



## arras2 (25 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Esteeee...buenooo...vamos a dejar el tema de ANAListas bien dotadas... que somos la leche ( and only La Leche ) jolínnn...
> 
> *Keep it purple, people *
> 
> ...



melafo, 

y a la chica también, pa q mentir .


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> melafo,
> 
> y a la chica también, pa q mentir .



Qué ?...Cuálo chica ??? :

por cierto...gambada de marketing de libro...habrá que hacer una proposal en PIVX , que mucha cami y mucha hoxtia...pero no se ve el logo, joder !!! :

( y no estamos para tirar budgets en promos no efectivas, mirusté )


----------



## silverwindow (25 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Esteeee...buenooo...vamos a dejar el tema de ANAListas bien dotadas... que somos la leche ( and only La Leche ) jolínnn...
> 
> *Keep it purple, people *
> 
> ...




Yo pensaba que al final enseñaria las tetas y mequedao dealentado y afligido.
Les falta marketing sesua a estos de pivix


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Esteeee...buenooo...vamos a dejar el tema de ANAListas bien dotadas... que somos la leche ( and only La Leche ) jolínnn...
> 
> *Keep it purple, people *
> 
> ...



Me empotraba hasta el cadaver.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (25 Ene 2018)

Vale, ya ha salido lo de Bankera, era lo que decía Claudius el insider 

Bankera's BIG announcement - YouTube


----------



## paketazo (25 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> melafo,
> 
> y a la chica también, pa q mentir .



vais por el buen camino, pero aun os falta para estar con los maestros.

Cuando las feminazis os traten de encular por patrocinar fiestas en night clubs después de las presentaciones en conferencias, estaréis a la altura,

Twitter

:XX: :

En cuanto al anuncio de Bnakera...el banco está afincado en la república de Vanuatu, una isla pacífica de esas que gustan tanto a los que tienen pasta y no saben dónde meterla.

A ver si no les meten mano, por que si los dejan, será el inicio de una avalancha de adquisiciones y asociaciones con banca de paraísos fiscales de muchas blockchains...y ahí...justo ahí...quiero ver como frenen a BTC & Co


----------



## Vde (25 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar que el 26, mañana, es el vto de futuros del segundo mercado que abrió a los futuros...
> 
> Asín que mañana igual es el día D.



Apuestas? 

Yo veo todo alcista en las últimas 48hrs, y aunque tengo dinero para meter no me siento nervioso o ansioso de meter a cualquier precio por miedo a que esto despegue para el resto del año


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Me empotraba hasta el cadaver.



Eres un puto zerdo...que lo sepax.


Spoiler



*9999 de cada 10.000 dentixtax recomierdan el txikle sin azúcar.*

Amplía !!! , AMPLÍAAA...SI TIENES WEVOX !!!


----------



## Vde (25 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Vale, ya ha salido lo de Bankera, era lo que decía Claudius el insider
> 
> Bankera's BIG announcement - YouTube



O sea, que yo entiendo que ya tienen la licencia de Banking que esperaban obtener en 2019 según su roadmap en la web

Es decir. Se han arrejuntado con un pavo que tenía esa licencia y lo han incorporado al proyecto con X beneficios a cambio de conseguir la licencia ienso:


Bien. Pero yo me sigo preguntando, ¿y que cojones harán en 2018 más allá de lanzar el exchange? 

Estuve a punto de meter algo, luego salí corriendo y ahora vuelvo a tener dudas


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Eres un puto zerdo...que lo sepax.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Por suerte, mi mujer, huye de todas estas mierdas femifascistoides.


Toma ampliación:

Se que te gusta el "morao"


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

Santo kagarro, satoshi...usa el fucking spoiler !!!

Ríndome.

---------- Post added 25-ene-2018 at 15:25 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> vais por el buen camino...



Yo, sin cara de blancanieves mojigata, prefiero apañarme en un donuts. Goloso que es uno.

Éso sí...la Amandi de Dominatrix en cuero negro ...puntazo,puntazo, eh ??? Los videodash que me mamé en primavera, vive diox...


----------



## silverwindow (25 Ene 2018)

Vde dijo:


> Estuve a punto de meter algo, luego salí corriendo y ahora vuelvo a tener dudas



Has definido perfectamente cryprolandia en una frase.
Enhorabuena.


----------



## arras2 (25 Ene 2018)

Los koreanos están metiendo fortunas en stellar.

Stellar (XLM) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap

El 50% del tradeo en las últimas 24h de dinero koreano. Dinerillos fresquitos. Pero miedito da la ostia que se pegará cuando paren de regar. Allí cotiza a 0,68$ cuando aquí 0,61$.


----------



## Sam2528 (25 Ene 2018)

os mercados de criptomonedas han estado en alza hoy, 12 de enero, con casi todas las 20 monedas más populares en CoinMarketCap en verde, y la mayor ganancia llega casi al 37 por ciento al momento de esta edición.

El mercado había estado en rojo desde la reciente fecha del 11 de enero, con casi $100 mil millones en pérdidas en la capitalización total del mercado durante un periodo de tres días. El declive hizo que el total de la capitalización de mercado de todas las criptomonedas bajara cerca de los $630 mil millones. La capitalización total actualmente se está recuperando, escalando alrededor de los $720 mil millones al momento de esta edición.


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

Ya sabía yo que el planteamiento prometía y que enfocando bien el logo iba a lucir mucho mejor... :rolleye:


----------



## bmbnct (25 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Bueno, yo en su día no vi ese documento (ya hace 3 meses +- mucho tiempo en este mundo), no se si estaría publicada, o a posteriori ha sido publicado por ellos, ese acuerdo de servicio de tapado, abajo a la izq. de la web de bankera no spectro.
> 
> Ahora he visto que en su web (bankera, no spectrocoin) figura ese acuerdo, defendible jurídicamente desde el punto de vista de usuario por muchas partes en caso de litigios. (desde mi punto de vista)
> 
> ...



Revealing the Big News: Bankera

we are happy to announce that Bankera’s co-founders have acquired the Pacific Private Bank based in Vanuatu.


----------



## arras2 (25 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Arras, tú que eres estadístico aunque no ejerzas(de momento)..
> 
> ¿Qué importancia tiene el nº4 en el mundo de fibonacci?
> 
> ...



Tela, lo medio visualizo, pero cuesta creer. Tengo que releer todos los últimos posts con ganas . Lo que te he marcado en negrita, sería alrevés, no? Donde pone BTC es ETH y donde pone ETH es BTC.


----------



## Claudius (25 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Por suerte, mi mujer, huye de todas estas mierdas femifascistoides.
> 
> 
> Toma ampliación:
> ...



):XX:  )
Vaya la que lleváis. jeje


----------



## Superoeo (25 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El el juego del baile, que es, caso de que ocurra el tirabuzón del tirabuzón...
> 
> Hay que subir con la que sube independientemente de quien de ellas sea.
> 
> ...




Ese planteamiento suena genial, pero en base a qué piensas que va a actuar así el mercado? Es decir, de dónde sacas el dato de predicción de que ETH y BTC van a comportarse de ese modo?

Ya te digo... ojalá se cumpla porque parece un sistema de HODL tranquilito con un par de movimientos y una ganancia inusitada, pero es una especulación a muy largo plazo que depende de muchos escenarios y cosas que pueden pasar por el camino, no?


----------



## Superoeo (25 Ene 2018)

Por cierto, sobre lo de Katy Perry... Me parece muy llamativo. Desde el punto de vista conspiranoico, siempre se ha dicho que la Katy era una sierva de los Illuminati, y víctima del MK Ultra.... Así que igual es una señal de las de Divad


----------



## paketazo (25 Ene 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Revealing the Big News: Bankera
> 
> we are happy to announce that Bankera’s co-founders have acquired the Pacific Private Bank based in Vanuatu.



Los términos del acuerdo son la clave. Si alguno los linkea (si los han hecho públicos), me pararía a mirarlos a fondo.

En mis épocas chupándome análisis fundamental sobre todo contable, llegué a la conclusión de que muchas ampliaciones de capital, incluso OPVs, se hacían para financiar adquisiciones, 

estas adquisiciones se blindaban y desvinculaban de algún modo como garantía de la propia empresa principal, y por lo tanto de sus estados contables.

Traduciéndolo: se pedía la pasta a la plebe, luego se compraba el negocio, y acto seguido se desvinculaba a la plebe del negocio.

Hay que valorar la noticia en su justa medida, que un componente de un equipo "cofundador" adquiero algo, implica abrir puertas, a ese equipo "bankera"...pero no implica que bankera tenga algún derecho sobre esta adquisición.

A ver si alguno sabe decirme con que se ha financiado la compra, sería clave ver si la ICO de bankera ha servido para el propósito.

De ser así, habrá que hilar muy fino, pues sería como tu pones la pasta, yo me compro un banco, y luego ya veré...

Y ojo con esta parte de la new:

Pacific Private Bank continuará enfocándose en soluciones de banca privada y Bankera mantendrá su enfoque en convertirse en el banco más innovador impulsado por blockchain para la nueva era.

Viene a decir que seguirán con su negocio de siempre, y si encaja y no nos ponen trabas, pues metemos a los clientes de bankera en el meollo.


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Por cierto, sobre lo de Katy Perry... Me parece muy llamativo. Desde el punto de vista conspiranoico, siempre se ha dicho que la Katy era una sierva de los Illuminati, y víctima del MK Ultra.... Así que igual es una señal de las de Divad



Va un "bote" foril pa'k Divad la invite a ella y a la Péruish Jili-tón a su próximo saráo.

Quién dijo miedo ?


----------



## Superoeo (25 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Los términos del acuerdo son la clave. Si alguno los linkea (si los han hecho públicos), me pararía a mirarlos a fondo.
> 
> En mis épocas chupándome análisis fundamental sobre todo contable, llegué a la conclusión de que muchas ampliaciones de capital, incluso OPVs, se hacían para financiar adquisiciones,
> 
> ...




Bueno... como ya viste en sus términos y condiciones, el himbersor en tokens de Bankeras no va a tener ningún tipo de beneficio o rédito de esta adquisición si ellos así lo deciden. Supongo que esa adquisición la habrán hecho con toda la pasta recaudada de la ICO que no es poca, pero como según esos términos esa pasta es una donación, los himbersores no tendrán mucho que decir a no ser que ellos de buena voluntad decidan compartir alguna parte del pastel con ellos como gratitud (Sin contar con lo que pueda cotizar luego el token en exchanges y que a causa de estas noticias pueda subir (que digo yo que tras este "notición", la ICO debería de avanzar mucho más rápidamente a la venta total de los tokens restantes)


----------



## Gurney (25 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Va un "bote" foril pa'k Divad la invite a ella y a la Péruish Jili-tón a su próximo saráo.
> 
> Quién dijo miedo ?



Yo a Katy le pagaba unas fantas...a Paris no le daría ni la hora.


----------



## san_miguel (25 Ene 2018)

Os recomiendo que sigais a este tío, es muy muy bueno.

Market Update: Whose Trend Is It Anyway? - YouTube

Y esta página de artículos

Bitcoin Price, Charts, Research, Cryptocurrency Insights » Brave New Coin

Y aquí otro buen proyecto 

SGPay | Token Generation Event Starts Feb 1 - Join the Whitelist Now!

---------- Post added 25-ene-2018 at 17:24 ----------

Y otro más del anterior muy bueno ETH/BTC

Ethereum: Price Action Soon - YouTube


----------



## Ethan20 (25 Ene 2018)

Bueno pongo otro aviso por si alguno quiere subirse a la nave 

Odyssey (OCN) EN Kukoin

Ayer salio a exchange y esta semana va a ser listado en 6 exchanges (Entre ellos Houbi)







Os dejo la pagina
The Odyssey Protocol

Y el telegram (a primera hora 1K ahoraa 23.7k)

Telegram: Contact @OdysseyOfficial

Os comento también que hasta abril la mitad de los tokens de la ico estan bloqueados, así se evitará mucho FUD


----------



## sabueXo (25 Ene 2018)

TRIG

Hoy estaban en el evento de armas que hacen en Las Vegas.

Se están centrando por una parte (por lo que suelo verles decir) en ampliar sus relaciones con empresas y socios para que utilicen su producto. Tiene pinta de ser algo muy grande.

Imaginar su exchange lleno de proyectos (cada uno con su subtoken), con un masternode que al mes te genera AMMO que puede utilizarse para invertir en los que te parezcan interesantes, podría ser muy bueno.

Además, la Govern Conference, han sido ellos los que han inspirado el que se haga si no me equivoco.

También han creado en Discord gurpo para hablar de los masternodes y otros tres para español, ruso u japones.

Cito:

"You can ask me whatever questions you have.
We just wrapped up at the largest gun conference, *met a lot of great people, made relationships*"

"It was a great event and we have a lot to look forward to.
Next up is the Blockchain Government Conference
*We are aiming to create more friends in Government*
We've reached out to the 2 exchanges to make sure we are on schedule, just waiting to hear back from them.
Binance as well has been emailed to see what is going on and when we can expect things"

"Yeah *getting these relationships are more important in the long run*. Creating real products for real reasons are key to keeping Blocksafe thriving. We are reaching a point where we will start delivering on a lot of different fronts which makes my job exciting and my workload pretty heavy.
I for one love working through all these different conferences/events/milestones, i believe in what we are creating and hopefully it's showing through our different strategies we are implementing."

"Yea, so the rebranding is just going to in design/marketing aspects show the different companies and what they are tasked with
Blocksafe Foundation > Blocksafe Alliance after the rebrand
Focuses on the Crypto Side

Blocksafe Inc 
Focuses on the Gov side

Blocksafe Holdings 
Holds the Intellectual property and will be publicly traded
We are creating an ecosystem that will thrive in any market, crypto or otherwise
It's exciting."

"Our lawyers are figuring out the back end of it all, which i want to say that is wrapping up as well to ensure we do this right
But i am not in legal so don't take my word for it 
But yeah if you have any questions feel free to ask, i'm currently designing our brochures we'll be using for the Gov Blockchain conf...so i guess i'm kind of free haha"

"
- hi Manny I would like to ask that as far as I know, blocksafe has been working on in the Philippines(also Korea) are *there also countries blocksafe working on outside of USA*??

- Yes. *While we cannot fully discuss these details, Blocksafe has been asked to provide documentation to USA/Norway/Canada/Japan/Philippines/UAE/and i think Mexico*...but i am not sure about that one.
So we have a lot of ambassadors helping us get through to our different markets/audiences"

























--------------------------

Caso de uso:

"One use case that i loved the idea of was using Justifire with TriggerSmart, and marking targets
and the weapon would be smart enough to only fire on those targets

So an active shooter situation pops up. Get on the CC TV
mark the shooters"

Se están centrando en las armas, pero me da a mi y ellos mismos comentaron, que lo que están haciendo podría extrapolarse a otros ámbitos.


----------



## Vde (25 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> *A ver si alguno sabe decirme con que se ha financiado la compra, sería clave ver si la ICO de bankera ha servido para el propósito.*
> 
> De ser así, habrá que hilar muy fino, pues sería como tu pones la pasta, yo me compro un banco, y luego ya veré...
> 
> ...



Pudiera ser que al dueño del banco este le hayan metido en el equipo directivo de Bankera, y tenga un acuerdo donde se lleve un porrón de Tokens, solo con ceder la licencia del banco?


----------



## arras2 (25 Ene 2018)

El roadmap de stellar que tenía que salir hoy:

2018 Stellar Roadmap - Stellar


----------



## Superoeo (25 Ene 2018)

Vde dijo:


> Pudiera ser que al dueño del banco este le hayan metido en el equipo directivo de Bankera, y tenga un acuerdo donde se lleve un porrón de Tokens, solo con ceder la licencia del banco?



Si se ha leido los términos y condiciones no creo que aceptase ese trato :XX:


----------



## Vde (25 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Si se ha leido los términos y condiciones no creo que aceptase ese trato :XX:



Cierto, pero algo se tiene que llevar para subirse al barco y traerse la licencia consigo, que es el activo que busca Bankera


----------



## sabueXo (25 Ene 2018)

TRIG

Partners y subtokens. Con AMMO podrás comprar estos subtokens (o holdearlos ya que también tienen su valor o pasarlos a TRIG para pasar a Fiat si se quiere).



_
"Idea is. 

Blocksafe creates a network

Subtokens have their own smaller networks that use our main network
You have a television, 

You get your service provider to give you your service. 
They offer Channels"_
_
"Yes. I cannot confirm when but our partners will have sub tokens
Justifire/TriggerSmart/Visual Flights/Etc
and whatever other partners we get along the way, but it will all depend on the partner"


"Partners can do their funding different ways, ICOs or Airdrop to current Trig holders
We want Trig holders to benefit from helping make our network strong(editado)"

"Side chains are all going to be moderated by Blocksafe. Blocksafe will decide with the partner what is best for the entire ecosystem
We always want to make sure that the Blocksafe ecosystem is strong"_


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

Sabuexo...cuando te nombren presidente dela Asociación del Rifle Ibérica, acuérdate de los pobres, eh ? 

Lujazo de apuntes y seguimiento, hamijo.


----------



## sabueXo (25 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sabuexo...cuando te nombren presidente dela Asociación del Rifle Ibérica, acuérdate de los pobres, eh ?
> 
> Lujazo de apuntes y seguimiento, hamijo.



¿Yo?

Si tu tienes más TRIG amasaos que yo!!!

Acuérdate tu de mi, cuando seas un hombre sabio y rico, con que me pases un masternode que te van a sobrar, me doy por pagao.


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

Me da que habrá que seguir cargando.

A ver si consolidan..."pero no tanto" ( por ahora )


----------



## san_miguel (25 Ene 2018)

Otra que puede pegar fuerte y que tuve la suerte de entrar en la PRE-ICO

Fue Pareto Network, ya lo comenté por aquí. Ahora mismo tiene un cap de solo 10M de usd, y un precio de 0,06usd. En cuanto la listen en exchange volará, o eso espero.


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

Jojojo...Negro , la has puesto botando en el área : BUITTREX. Redondo.


----------



## Gurney (25 Ene 2018)

Esto de los TRIG nos va a meter de cabeza a todos en el campo de tiro.

A todo esto, los listos hablando del tema:May, Lagarde, Mnuchin: World Leaders Are Talking Crypto at Davos - CoinDesk


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Esto de los TRIG nos va a meter de cabeza a todos en el campo de tiro.



Que la administración pública disponga del control sobre el armamento plebeyo , es todo un puntazo para abrir mercáos reacios "progretas".

Ninguna chorrada. Y es sector "Tío Sam" ...o sea, que viento en popa en la mitá de bloques globales "franquiciados".


----------



## sabueXo (25 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Que la administración pública disponga del control sobre el armamento plebeyo , es todo un puntazo para abrir mercáos.
> 
> Ninguna chorrada. Y es sector "Tío Sam" ...o sea, que viento en popa en la mitá de bloques globales "franquiciados".



Me gusta esto también que he comentado atrás:

"*Partners can do their funding different ways, ICOs or Airdrop to current Trig holders*
We want Trig holders to benefit from helping make our network strong"

Los socios, al crear su subtoken (si quieren), pueden hacer ICO o regalar subtokens a los holders de TRIG.

Es un miniecosistema....


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Me gusta esto también que he comentado atrás:
> 
> "*Partners can do their funding different ways, ICOs or Airdrop to current Trig holders*
> We want Trig holders to benefit from helping make our network strong"
> ...



Es cojonuda para mover productos licenciados en cada zona. Un acierto como sinergia, sí.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 Ene 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Bueno pongo otro aviso por si alguno quiere subirse a la nave
> 
> Odyssey (OCN) EN Kukoin
> 
> ...



Se sabe en que otros 5 exchanges? lo he buscado pero nanai :

Por cierto,la tetona de PIVX crea un FOMO bestial, no me jodáis.
Pones a esa mujerzuela en un anuncio de viagra y en horas las farmacias estan haciendo pedidos.

Da ganas de comprar PIVX, la vida de Calopez y hasta media cuba.


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Se sabe en que otros 5 exchanges? lo he buscado pero nanai :
> 
> Por cierto,la tetona de PIVX crea un FOMO bestial, no me jodáis.
> Pones a esa mujerzuela en un anuncio de viagra y en horas las farmacias estan haciendo pedidos.
> ...



Falta Yuri, la japonesa.

Simultanerar éso , por muy diferentes razones, era la bomba. Las addresses en Asia son de risa , el margen de crecimiento, descomunal.

Por cierto, el Snappy se ha puesto las botas a interviews en Miami. Mola.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (25 Ene 2018)

Hay un detalle que cada vez tendremos que tener más en cuenta, aunque el marketcap general aumente es posible que la gran mayoría de proyectos baje, esto es debido a la bestial afluencia de nuevos proyectos que van saliendo cada día. 

Cuento 50 en la última semana, sí, 50. Lo que hacen una media de 225 nuevas monedas al mes. De un total de 1.500 supone un 15% *mensual*. Con lo cual elegir los buenos proyectos o simplemente ganar dinero se va a poner mucho más difícil a partir de ahora.

Un 15% de nuevos proyectos al mes es una salvajada, una auténtica locura, no se cómo podremos digerir esto. Si os fijáis, seguro que la gran mayoría de vosotros ha perdido pasta desde lunes, pero el marketcap global está a un nivel parecido, eso es debido a la bestial llegada de nuevos actores que canibalizan al resto.

Es simplificar mucho, pero si entran un 15% de monedas nuevas al mes, todo lo que no sea un 15% de subida del marketcap global hará que la mayoría perdamos pasta a partir de ahora. No es un mensaje muy halagüeño, pero tiendo a pensar que la sangre de verdad está por llegar, y si no entra mucha pasta, pero mucha este 2018, los holders podremos sufrir una gran pérdida de valor.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Falta Yuri, la japonesa.
> 
> Simultanerar éso , por muy diferentes razones, era la bomba. Las addresses en Asia son de risa , el margen de crecimiento, descomunal.
> 
> Por cierto, el Snappy se ha puesto las botas a interviews en Miami. Mola.





Spoiler


----------



## Albertezz (25 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Hay un detalle que cada vez tendremos que tener más en cuenta, aunque el marketcap general aumente es posible que la gran mayoría de proyectos baje, esto es debido a la bestial afluencia de nuevos proyectos que van saliendo cada día.
> 
> Cuento 50 en la última semana, sí, 50. Lo que hacen una media de 225 nuevas monedas al mes. De un total de 1.500 supone un 15% *mensual*. Con lo cual elegir los buenos proyectos o simplemente ganar dinero se va a poner mucho más difícil a partir de ahora.
> 
> ...



Por ese mismo motivo yo voy 90% icos 10% hold de otras coins y me va muy bien.


----------



## Drewcastle (25 Ene 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Bueno pongo otro aviso por si alguno quiere subirse a la nave
> 
> Odyssey (OCN) EN Kukoin
> 
> ...



Su asesor principal es Justin Sun, creador de tron, le siguen (o seguían) las masas, pero después salio a la luz que su whitepaper era literalmente copias de otras criptos y desde aquello no se ha recuperado, con crisis cripto entre medias también hay que decirlo.

Hay mucho despistado que no sabe esto, y obviamente relacionar Odissey (que no se nada de ello) con Justin Sun puede suponer un punto a favor para el himbersor medio viendo el pelotazo que dio Tron, pero no creo que sea muy sano holdear con un tipejo como este como uno de sus pilares. Eso si, subir, subirá seguro en el corto plazo.


----------



## Donald Draper (25 Ene 2018)

alguien irá a la ico de dadi?


----------



## Ethan20 (25 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Se sabe en que otros 5 exchanges? lo he buscado pero nanai :
> 
> Por cierto,la tetona de PIVX crea un FOMO bestial, no me jodáis.
> Pones a esa mujerzuela en un anuncio de viagra y en horas las farmacias estan haciendo pedidos.
> ...









También le preguntan a cuando en Binance y contesta que la salida en Tokio (Binance) está ya reservada


----------



## luisito2 (25 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Hay un detalle que cada vez tendremos que tener más en cuenta, aunque el marketcap general aumente es posible que la gran mayoría de proyectos baje, esto es debido a la bestial afluencia de nuevos proyectos que van saliendo cada día.
> 
> Cuento 50 en la última semana, sí, 50. Lo que hacen una media de 225 nuevas monedas al mes. De un total de 1.500 supone un 15% *mensual*. Con lo cual elegir los buenos proyectos o simplemente ganar dinero se va a poner mucho más difícil a partir de ahora.



Teniendo en cuenta que el modus operandi de cada 'proyecto' consiste en: 

Se juntan 6 tíos. 

Uno de ellos, con aportaciones de los otros, escribe un texto de vaporware y jerga pseudo-tecnológica con toques de magia, robótica, nueva sociedad descentralizada y algo de grapheno y/o inteligencia artificial - nube - redes neuronales. 

Se expone ese texto en una web de estilo mediocre pero moderno, con mucha gráfica y fotos y poco texto. 

Se diseña el Logo del nuevo token. 

Se imprimen camisetas con el Logo del token y se fotografía a una chica mona (y también a un friki) con la camiseta. 

Se abre un directorio en Github con código basura copy-pasteado de otros proyectos basura. 

Se hace una emisión de 450 millones de tokens, que no comprometen a nada, a 0.1$ el token. 

Los tokens se venden en 16 horas y se recaudan 45 millones de dólares que sale a 7,5 millones para cada founder, 160 dólares para el que serigrafía las camisetas y 230 dólares, un bodadillo y un café para la chica de la camiseta. 

Lo extraño es que solo salgan 50 nuevos proyectos por semana. Mi predicción es que en meses se alcanzarán 1000 proyectos por semana y antes de que acabe 2018, 30.000 proyectos por semana. 

Los que serigrafían camisetas deben estar frotándose las manos.


----------



## Albertezz (25 Ene 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> alguien irá a la ico de dadi?




yo si, pienso q despues del fud llegará el fomo


----------



## haruki murakami (25 Ene 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> alguien irá a la ico de dadi?



Yo paso. Has averiguado bien de ella? no te fies mucho...esta hypeada, pero tan pronto hagas X salte rapido...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 Ene 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> También le preguntan a cuando en Binance y contesta que la salida en Tokio (Binance) está ya reservada



Gracias, es una bestialidad salir al mismo tiempo en tantos, veremos el volumen que mueve.

saludos.


----------



## Claudius (25 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Pacific Private Bank continuará enfocándose en soluciones de banca privada y Bankera mantendrá su enfoque en convertirse en el banco más innovador impulsado por blockchain para la nueva era.
> 
> Viene a decir que seguirán con su negocio de siempre, y si encaja y no nos ponen trabas, pues metemos a los clientes de bankera en el meollo.



La jugada es que para convertir colaterales de cryptos a fiat, hace falta un banco, el equipo de salt, llegó a acuerdos con uno de isla mauricio (puerto offshore) y bankera, se lo ha comprado con nuestro dinero.

Bankera va a dar créditos en euros en 2018 de colateral con cryptos, como salt, mientras estos últimos se han centrado en USA, los lituanos en Europa.


----------



## arras2 (25 Ene 2018)

De dadi, si leéis en su web en castellano, ha traducido mi ✋.

Va con mucho fud de serie, ¿no?


----------



## haruki murakami (25 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> La jugada es que para convertir colaterales de cryptos a fiat, hace falta un banco, el equipo de salt, llegó a acuerdos con uno de isla mauricio (puerto offshore) y bankera, se lo ha comprado con nuestro dinero.
> 
> Bankera va a dar créditos en euros en 2018 de colateral con cryptos, como salt, mientras estos últimos se han centrado en USA, los lituanos en Europa.



Y a QASH, con un inversionista fuerte en la cripto, como es el hermano del banquero mas poderoso de Japon,...pues oye...ya quedan tres bancos criptos en puntos importantes.

Faltaria el de China/Hong Kong, en Arabia Saudita/Emiratos Arabes, Israel....y quien quita que al final uno en Venezuela.::


----------



## silverwindow (25 Ene 2018)

A ver si le pegan un buen arreon a qash.
Llevaba buen ritmo y se jodio la fiesta y ahora esta comatoso.

Y Kate perry no tiene qash.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> A ver si le pegan un buen arreon a qash.
> Llevaba buen ritmo y se jodio la fiesta y ahora esta comatoso.
> 
> Y Kate perry no tiene qash.



No tiene Qash pero tiene CASH:XX: 

Badum tss.


----------



## Cakau (25 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Gracias, es una bestialidad salir al mismo tiempo en tantos, veremos el volumen que mueve.
> 
> saludos.



Estaba echándole un vistazo... sube alrededor del 43% ahora mismo en Kucoin. 0.00000327 pero había una orden de venta de 10btc a 0.00000350


----------



## Claudius (25 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Y Kate perry no tiene qash.



Ni Dash, su asesor no la conocerá. )


----------



## haruki murakami (25 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> A ver si le pegan un buen arreon a qash.
> Llevaba buen ritmo y se jodio la fiesta y ahora esta comatoso.
> 
> Y Kate perry no tiene qash.



QASH no es de hype, esos japoneses cuando saquen las cartas..las van a sacar todas juntitas.. dudo mucho que como estan las cosas ahorita, se vayan a poner con noticias, no les sirve de nada, cada buena noticia que hay ahora lo que hace es subir un % la coin y luego vuelve y baja...de nada le serviria a QASH sacar una noticia importante si luego que luego va a suceder es que se devolvera otro poco.

En todo caso, tocara ver...mañana Kayamori (CEO) va a hablar en San Francisco sobre exchanges, los movimientos que estan haciendo actualmente, parece interesante.


----------



## Sigmamy (25 Ene 2018)

Llegué por casualidad a la siguiente moneda Bankex (BKX) y tras indagar sobre ella me pareció un buen proyecto. Se comenta por foros, telegram, etc que antes de fin de mes se listara en 5 exchanges, por lo que podría dar un buen pelotazo, pero de momento pocas novedades y el asunto al no estar todavía cerrado esta crispando a los que entraron en ico. 

Alguien tiene información o ha entrado ya en esta moneda? 

Dejo el link a la pagina oficial y al coinmarket: 

+ https://bankex.com/en/

+ Bankex (BKX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Divad (25 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Y a QASH, con un inversionista fuerte en la cripto, como es el hermano del banquero mas poderoso de Japon,...pues oye...ya quedan tres bancos criptos en puntos importantes.
> 
> Faltaria el de China/Hong Kong, en Arabia Saudita/Emiratos Arabes, Israel....y quien quita que al final uno en Venezuela.::



Aquí hice una recopilación 
*Tema mítico* : Rusia, China, Venezuela, Japón, España,... Se pasarán a las criptomonedas $DOLAR$ (FIAT) RIP


----------



## haruki murakami (25 Ene 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Aquí hice una recopilación
> *Tema mítico* : Rusia, China, Venezuela, Japón, España,... Se pasarán a las criptomonedas $DOLAR$ (FIAT) RIP



Muy bueno! 
Importante lo de QASH que son super friendly con las criptos y lo han dicho abiertamente al mundo.

Lo de Bankera tambien es importante porque por alla en Lituania, Estonia son muy friends de las criptos...asi que fiesta hay... 

USA si no dice mucho...pero se va metiendo sin llamar mucho la atencion.


----------



## paketazo (25 Ene 2018)

Acabo de mirar todo el top 10 y durante 3 semanas están haciendo máximos decrecientes referenciados en $, siendo Lumens la única excepción.

Ojito con esto, ya que de momento, no pasa nada, son solo tres semanas, pero si en los próximos 10 o 15 días no superamos los últimos máximos (en $), puede ser algo más serio de lo que parece.

Presiento una calma tensa en los de arriba, yo no estoy tradeando nada, pero ahora mismo, si no hay cambio de patrón y se superan los últimos máximos, el movimiento bueno, podría ser simplemente cambiar a Fiat, o USDT para vencer al mercado.

Ya os digo que yo no lo he hecho, ni creo que lo haga, pero hay que estar muy pendientes de este rebote, que ahora mismo veo con poca garra, pero que podría ser más clave de lo que pensamos.


Las tendencias las marcan los "bots", y ellos ganarán en subida o en bajada, pero nosotros no.

Si deciden que ahora toca abajo, ellos sabrán cuando se gira, y así podrán ir aprovechado todos los rebotes que pueden generar durante semanas, meses, o años a la baja.

No soy pesimista ni mucho menos, ojo a las referencias en $...

Os pongo unas cuantas como dato de corto plazo para confirmar figura de vuelta en $:

BTC ha de romper 13100$

ETH " 1170$ 

XRP " 1.80$

BCH " 2100$

ADA " 0.75$

LTC " 215$


No pongo más, pero viene a ser desde estas cotas, una media de un 15% aprox para BTC...parece que no es nada, y por eso lo pongo aquí, por que ese 15% arriba en próximos días puede marcar la diferencia de los próximos meses.

Un saludo


----------



## Cayo Marcio (25 Ene 2018)

Ios TOken, por la tarde lo vi en :

Coining.AI - Prospective short/medium term good coins to buy based on high trading volume and lower price.

Pille unos cuantos y joder, es que no falla, cuando pare la subida vendo y a la siguiente.


----------



## PREDATOR (25 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Acabo de mirar todo el top 10 y durante 3 semanas están haciendo máximos decrecientes referenciados en $, siendo Lumens la única excepción.
> 
> Ojito con esto, ya que de momento, no pasa nada, son solo dos semanas, pero si en los próximos 10 o 15 días no superamos los últimos máximos (en $), puede ser algo más serio de lo que parece.
> 
> ...




la bolita sigue bailando...
creo que dentro de poco veremos muchos pufos reventar y CEOS asesinados
Por 10K te pueden mandae a tu casa a un tal Ayala Guajardo desde Brasil..


----------



## Ethan20 (25 Ene 2018)

Para los que tengan chapas de Cripterium.

Ha sido listado en Coinfalcon

CoinFalcon - Bitcoin, IOTA, Litecoin and Ethereum Exchange


----------



## DEREC (25 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Ios TOken, por la tarde lo vi en :
> 
> Coining.AI - Prospective short/medium term good coins to buy based on high trading volume and lower price.
> 
> Pille unos cuantos y joder, es que no falla, cuando pare la subida vendo y a la siguiente.



Como se interpreta exactamente la tabla esa? es un poco caotica.


----------



## besto (25 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Arras, tú que eres estadístico aunque no ejerzas(de momento)..
> 
> ¿Qué importancia tiene el nº4 en el mundo de fibonacci?
> 
> ...



Jode, intento entenderte pero me cuesta.

Dices entonces que la estrategia buena es tener eth cuando criptowolrd sube respectode usd y pasarse a btc cuando baja respecto de usd? ¿Y ya esta?


----------



## Drewcastle (25 Ene 2018)

Atencion a Achain, que a lo tonto esta teniendo un crecimiento estelar desde que salio, salvando un pico muy alto a finales de diciembre y su caida en la crisis de enero se esta marcando un crecimiento organico prometedor. No me extrañaria que hiciese un x2 de aqui a principios de febrero.


----------



## paketazo (26 Ene 2018)

Spoiler






Negrofuturo dijo:


> Verás,... yo ya no miro a todos,.. los eché un vistazo hace unas cuantas páginas, incluso igual era hilo anterior... y no me interesa mirar más.
> 
> Ví gráficos de la muerte en todo lo que pinché.
> 
> ...








ETH le está comiendo las papas a BTC como se dijo que pasaría aquí hace ya bastantes semanas, pero mucho cuidado, que le coma las papas a BTC, no implica que supere máximos en $.

Yo no lo veo nada claro, y ojalá lo viera, pues holdeo también mis ETH, pero creo que no va a poder superar máximos si BTC y resto de camadas no pueden con sus techos.

Yo también trato de entender lo que veo, en ocasiones lo veo cristalino, pero ahora lo veo medio vacío, a pesar de que no obraré en consecuencia a lo que veo, pues si hubiera hecho caso a mi cabeza y no a mi instinto, hace tiempo que ya no estaría en este mercado.

Lo que tengo que añadir aquí como dato relevante, es que vemos bajada general como un volumen relativamente menor que en las subidas.

¿distribución lenta?

¿intento de aburrimiento y forzar ventas de manos débiles?

Lo que si tengo ya claro, es que el ecosistema está en manos de 2 ahora mismo, y esas dos las podemos llamar S&P, Dow Jones...IBEX...el resto empieza a ser calderilla de relleno.

El gran problema de la calderilla de relleno, es que solo sirve para alegra ra manos débiles y algunos institucionales de pequeño calado,mientras que las manos fuertes, tratarán de controlar todo bajo sus pies mediante el índice, y ese índice vaticino que va a ser ETH.

Ahora bien, ¿será ETH batiendo a BTC al alza, o lo será cayendo menos que BTC?

Esa es mi gran duda, por que no es lo mismo pasar a BTC en capitalización y que ETH valga 2000$ la pieza, que pasarle a BTC habiendo este perdido 1/2 de su valor actual, lo que daría a ETH el liderato, pero valiendo 800$.

De poco nos vale acertar una de las partes (subida Vs BTC), si la otra parte (subida Vs $), nos deja jodidos a la larga de todos modos.

Un saludo, yo tampoco te quito la razón, solo hago incisos desde mi humilde opinión.


----------



## juli (26 Ene 2018)

*Negrofuturo : * Creo que obvias , en una entrada de pasta que ahora no se da, el Canibalismo de Nakamoto que ETH ya ha dado muestras de poder haber hecho en sus tokens en este último arreón hasta fin de año. Es un recurso personal e intransferible, además, en una coyuntura de fortaleza del token central para arrasar aún más al resto e imponer su ecosistema. Eso como valor intrínseco a ETH y dentro de la particular y EVIDENTE manera de multiplicar pasta en Shitland...para empezar.

ETH es pujante per sé, ok...pero que la plataforma aúpe sus hijas ( incluso que de seguir ese empuje, la asequibilidad de sus tokens sea atractivo suficiente para expandir esa apuesta - y más con los ethers disparándose en precio y entrando en rangos "exclusivos" - ) es una consecuencia más que probable...como de hecho, creo que hemos visto. Y recordemos, una apuesta con la vitola ya de GANADORA.

Al hilo del tsunami de proyectos cuya desaparición se anuncia a coro, no es lo mismo una ICO anónima recién llegada...que una terrateniente de una estructura general basada SOLIDAMENTE en sinergias. Porque recordemos que muchos tokens de ETH no son aplicaciones independentes que corren en una plataforma...sino extensiones de la propia personalidad/capacidad de la plataforma. Y esto no es ningún pajote mental manolista o wishfull thinking...sin muchos de esos tokens en acción, la operativa de ETHEREUM está, sencillamente, mutilada...como suena.

Más allá de que creo que estas "limadas" deprimen excesivamente el ánimo en Shitland hasta en los foreros más bragados y será así probablemente aunque ocurra 100 veces, y que sí hay proyectos que hoy cuesta ver en flor Y LO ESTARÁN, creo que este aspecto anterior respecto a muchas blockchains vinculadas - y hasta necesarias - a ETH , es ineludible para un vistazo objetivo.

Pero vamos, de-ca-jón.



Ya en el respaldo del stablishment al proyecto tantas veces cacareado , paso de entrar , para dar al factor antes mencionado la medida que tiene por sí mismo y que quiero resaltar ( y porque, caso de hacerlo, la opción obvia de que el establishment tiene esa jugada en la palma de su mano, es rotundamente categórica y sus extensiones, pues bueno...perfectamnte previsibles por cualquiera )...pero en fin, éso es otra historia ( o por lo menos, en este post, y para no mezclar conceptos... lo es).


----------



## emere (26 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Ios TOken, por la tarde lo vi en :
> 
> Coining.AI - Prospective short/medium term good coins to buy based on high trading volume and lower price.
> 
> Pille unos cuantos y joder, es que no falla, cuando pare la subida vendo y a la siguiente.



Pero no está a -14,44 respecto a ayer?
IOStoken (IOST) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Gurney (26 Ene 2018)

Twitter

Y todo cryptoworld pende de Vitalik


----------



## juli (26 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ese mecanismo de Nakamoto que tu pulsas y yo no soy capaz de percicbir, debe estar en el gráfico; el gráfico refleja todo.
> 
> El Gráfico del par está parado en el nivel 3... o sigue o se acabó.
> 
> ...



Mis juicios son más de andar por casa. Pero siempre tiro de sentido común. y por norma, funciona bastante bien en todos los saráos en que me meto...y me he visto ya en unos cuantos. Y de casi todos los colores.

Crees que la fortaleza actual de ETH no tiene NADA que ver ( no digo todo ) con la bajada de sus tokens ?

Yo no. 

Así que - y es una posibilidad - tal vez no es que no lo percibas...sino que no lo identificas. Hace uno o 2 meses ya comentábamos que el canibalismo de Nakamoto se había democratizado. Pues aquí tenemos una buena muestra, en mi opinión, de lo que tiene recrear ese loop mágico en tu propio terreno.

Cosa que sólo ETH puede hacer.


----------



## species8472 (26 Ene 2018)

Como véis Datawallet para entrar en la Ico?


----------



## juli (26 Ene 2018)

Vamos a otro punto de esa coyuntura caníbal.

Porqué ha bajado Dash...porqué a ese nivel ? Tiene un proyecto global físico a punto de caramelo. Mala opción ?

Pero más...

1- Si es tan mierdosa...porqué no baja más ? ( yo me juego el nabo de McAfee a que sus holders está más tranquis que el Pepi , mirusté ).

Pues porque a golpe de fiat...A RATOS, Shitland no es aún gran cosa. Va...cuando a los dueños de la papelada les sale de los cojones.


2- Porqué BTC no recrea su modus operandi marca de la casa...su recurso financiero número 1 desde que Shitland floreció ? No quiere seguir zumbando ? Ordeñando su ubre ferpecta ? Alguien cree que si Dash zumba...el personal no se va a subir al carro ?

Quiere crecer...pero está en mínimos...MIENTRAS EL RESTO, ESTÁ CASI EN MÁXIMOS...PERO SEGURO, MUY CRECIDITO.

Pumpear proyectos "creíbles" ahora mismo, implica dos cosas : 

1- Movimiento ofensivo : Quien se apunte a tus pumps puede largarse antes que tú ( lo hace Divad surfeando...para no hacerlo una legión de bots ) ...qué harían las "expediciones" de BTC ? Holdear sus Dash dumpeadas ?

2- Movimiento defensivo : ( ejército imperialista...abandona su aldea ) A quién vendes tus bitcoins baratos ? Si bien no hay movimiento fiat ahora mismo, se han visto.. y en buena intensidad. Y si esos palés de FIAT están esperando que salgas de casa para comprarla...y burbujearla ? Vas a ceder esa opción ?

Ahora, junta las 2 : Quieres malvender tus churriDash pumpeadas ...para recuperar LA MITAD de "tus tesooorooosss" ???

Cruel...el Nakamoto de marras. Ya no hay ethers a 90 pavos, fíjate. Pero lo peor es que , Jihan mediante, no hay LN hacia donde rebotar tus bitcoins para recrear tu loop prodigioso "en famiglia".

Si quieres Nakamoto en circuito cerrado ( porque si lo abres, canonizas hasta truño-Lisk ó truño-PIVX )...compra Ethers a 1000 pavos, maifrén.  Ah !!!...y con fiat...que te tangan tus bitcoins.

Lo dicho. Cruel.



*edito : * Sí que le doy la atención debida y me identifico plenamente, con el binomio de Nfuturo ...y la vacuidad del resto : Cuando A y B se reactiven...el mogollón, creerán que TODO se reactiva...aunque probablemente, TODO fuera de ese binomio - con puntualísimas excepciones - ...sea ATREZZO y ellos , figurantes de un guión ajeno. Es como en "Los Otros" ...sólo al final, se enteran de que los muertos...son ELLOS.

BTC y sobre todo, ETH, pueden paralizarlo todo cuando les salga de los wevos. TODO.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2018 at 01:56 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> De poco nos vale acertar una de las partes (subida Vs BTC), si la otra parte (subida Vs $), nos deja jodidos a la larga de todos modos.



Si menospreciamos una posición dominante de mercado ( desde la que hacer lo que te salga de los wevos ) , *sí*.

Pero bueno, por éso mismo...ni siquiera entonces " a la larga " ni " de todos modos" .*No ?* 

Porque el que pilla..se queda con los mandos de la consola.


----------



## Divad (26 Ene 2018)

Desde un principio he tenido claro el destino que tendría eth y btc

En marzo ya puse la semilla :: Con apalancamientos incluidos.

web subir imagenes



Juli dijo:


> 1- Movimiento ofensivo : Quien se apunte a tus pumps puede largarse antes que tú ( lo hace Divad surfeando...para no hacerlo una legión de bots ) ...qué harían las "expediciones" de BTC ? Holdear sus Dash dumpeadas ?



Lo hacen unos cuantos compañeros del mismo foro también y cada vez se suman más 8::Aplauso: 

Tras las rebajas, un rebote suave y lateral no gusta a nadie, ni a los hold. Es obvio, ver máximos en tu balance te pone cachondo y quieres volver a llegar a ver esos números pero no depende de ti, sino del creador del juego con sus bots manipulando criptolandia a su antojo.

XLM/ETH Binance - de marcar la corrección en el 110 tendríamos el número áureo como segunda confirmación para colocarnos detrás y así obtener la máxima rentabilidad. Gracias negrofuturo y arras2 por el aporte 

web subir imagenes

Observando los bots situados en soporte/techo + número áureo el margen de acierto 100% ::

Ahora queda por ver si el acierto es del 100%

Nos vamos a reír cuando veamos a los españoles de Aragon presentando el nuevo sistema de gobierno global (NWO) :XX:


----------



## Cayo Marcio (26 Ene 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Como se interpreta exactamente la tabla esa? es un poco caotica.



Hay una guia en la propia página, sigue los enlaces, está muy bien explicado.


----------



## silverwindow (26 Ene 2018)

Veo que os estais haciendo muchas pajas con ether ultimamente.
Eso esta bien y relaja,pq todos tenemos nuestro corazoncito de ether,pero yo no le sacaria el ojo de encima a BTC.Minuto a minuto.reddits y btalks al dia.

Cuando se active el bujero (que hasta ahora solo han sido sacudidas espasmodicas insignificantes) la enculada puede ser importante.

Un dia te levantas y los ves a 18.
Mientras t etomas el cafe se va a 22.
Cuando abres el portatil ya es demasiado tarde.


----------



## san_miguel (26 Ene 2018)

En febrero salimos de dudas







---------- Post added 26-ene-2018 at 08:34 ----------

Caminamos al soporte en ETH, a ver si lo aguanta


----------



## arras2 (26 Ene 2018)

vaya oxtia. Está habiendo batalla gorda, parece que esto se empieza a decidir. Hoy va a ser día importante.


----------



## clakar (26 Ene 2018)

A ver... A ver...

¿Es que no os enteráis que LN está funcionando?

Y RSK viene para quedarse. ¿Es qué aquí nadie sabe que BTCP sale dentro de nada, ganando muchísimo en privacidad? Vamos que se va a comer al tonto del Ver y a su amigo Jihan.

Todo eso, amigos, está ya aquí. El código de BTCP está listo y el fork se hará en Febrero desde ZCL+BTC Core.

¿Ether? Cuando salga todo eso de manera masiva y el cryptofreak medio se entere, ya veremos el precio del BTC y el precio del gas.

Porque al fin y al cabo, el que quiera comparar gas con BTC, está comparando DApps y ERC20 tokens con el puto oro de las criptomonedas. Joder, que no os enteráis.

Yo sólo os aviso.


----------



## michinato (26 Ene 2018)

Un par de días sin pasarme por aquí. Comento rápidamente.


Excelentes los posts de Negrofuturo. No sé si en este juego ganaremos mucho, poco o nada, pero lo que estamos aprendiendo ya merece la pena. Le he thankeado hasta cansarme.



Por otro lado, no puedo evitar comentar que una cartera basada en la elección que ha hecho Katy Perry para sus uñas me parece que tiene más futuro que el 95% de las carteras que publicáis los compañeros del hilo.


----------



## arras2 (26 Ene 2018)

Si rompe la base del canal, saltará hasta el firewall del antivirus. Esperemos que rebote en la base del canal. Se necesita volumen en ese rebote para que no claudiquemos ya a los escenarios oscuros...


----------



## silverwindow (26 Ene 2018)

Ya estamos con Kate Perry otra vez.
Gran hinversora y mejor persona.


----------



## san_miguel (26 Ene 2018)

Más madera.


Twitter

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (26 Ene 2018)

Venga, no os deprimáis, que éste va a ser un gran año (me gusta más el concepto de curso: que las vacaciones, o mini-vacaciones de verano marquen la temporada)


_A quarter of a million people got "in-line" for Robinhood's new crypto trading feature in the first *8 hours*_

Twitter


----------



## arras2 (26 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> En Binance estoy a la compra en 555... para acusar recibo a 111 de distancia.



¿Que has querido decir con lo último de acusar recibo? Si entras a 555, te sales al 11% del rebote (616?)

Por cierto, eth fuertísimo vs btc, se acerca a la barrera del 0,1 cagando leches. Y mas que por mérito de eth, es por demérito de btc.

Joder, si entras a 555... BTC estará a 5000 si no pasa nada raro ::.


----------



## Luizmi (26 Ene 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> Por ese mismo motivo yo voy 90% icos 10% hold de otras coins y me va muy bien.



O sea, estás al pump inicial post-ico y a otra cosa mariposa?


----------



## orbeo (26 Ene 2018)

Alguien sabe que ha pasado en el hackeo de coincheck? Parece que la bajada de hoy viene de ahí


----------



## arras2 (26 Ene 2018)

Gracias por esa explicación tan clara y directa (lo tengo que leer todo a fondísimo y haciendo yo el gráfico). Estoy trasteando con gráficos y releyendo lo que comentas y cada vez se pierde más la aparente aleatoriedad. Estoy buscando el 1,093 y el 1,11 de los minirebotes. Para los que tenemos que adelantar en la cola, necesitamos rascar en rebotes, chicharros y hasta en las cloacas.


----------



## juli (26 Ene 2018)

*20 diciembre*

1Dash ------- 2,10 ETH

*Hoy*

1 ETH ------- 1,35 Dash


Y Claudius, casi siempre doy Dash como referencia, porque para mí, es la moneda más "clara" más limpia y fuerte a la vez. ( ETH o BTC , son galimatías deliberados - normal, su guerra es "asaltar la banca" - PIVX o Enigma...promesas que quieren vivir en el TOP de Shitland ). Siempre he entendido Dash como algo CONCRETO y FUERTE ...sabes qué es , sabes dónde está...sabes a dónde va... por éso es mi referencia. EN función de éso puedes ver "qué otras proponen, cumplen, o son ricas ).

Aunque aquél goteo horario del cero algo, 1% constante desde hace unos meses de ETH ( pues llegó a ese ratio chungo de diciembre con Dash SUBIENDO, venía de MUY abajo ) parecía la salida suave al lateral de carga que comenta Nfuturo, y a final, lo ha sido...parece obvio ya que el Canibalismo de Nakamoto y su segundo agujero negro ...ya estááán aquí- íí.

Y que , efectivamente, lo demás son "bolitas" del árbol de navidá. ( al máximo nivel , a mí, por ejemplo, EVolution, mesigue pareciendo un hito en Shitland - por su capacidad de cumplir su planteamiento global y la autonomía que ello supone respecto al cotarro general - ). La diferencia entre BTC / ETH ...y Dash...en mi opinión, es que lo de Dash no es una invasión.

Pero desde la dicotomía Paretiana de Nfuturo , yo a Dash, la miro de reojo. SIEMPRE.

Eso sí...Brutal lo de ETH.

Palomitax.


----------



## Luizmi (26 Ene 2018)

No se si lo habéis puesto: CryptoMiso - Ranking cryptocurrencies based on Github commits, valoración de una moneda según el número de aportaciones a su repositorio de software en github


----------



## emere (26 Ene 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> No se si lo habéis puesto: CryptoMiso - Ranking cryptocurrencies based on Github commits, valoración de una moneda según el número de aportaciones a su repositorio de software en github



Muchas gracias y muy interesante.
Joder Enigma... la 330 y sólo 19 commits?
Edit: Está empatada con Pesetcaoin :XX::XX::XX:, algo no me encaja...


----------



## juli (26 Ene 2018)

Ahora...otra jugada : ( Entre tantas rayas , numeritos...)

Es descartable que la Ethereum Alliance SEPA perfectamente cuál es su precio mínimo de compra en ETH ? No parece un dato de poco interés, la verdá.

Porque...si es así...cuándo , a aquél goteo constante de "decimales" al alza de ETH , ( recordemos : estuviera Shitland 100% rojo o 100% verde ) y que hoy ya son alzas muy frecuentes y más notorias...se le va a enchufar , muy posiblemente, la manguera Fiat ?


----------



## emere (26 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ahora...otra jugada : ( Entre tantas rayas , numeritos...)
> 
> Es descartable que la Ethereum Alliance SEPA perfectamente cuál es su precio mínimo de compra en ETH ? No parece un dato de poco interés, la verdá.
> 
> Porque...si es así...cuándo , a aquél goteo constante de "decimales" al alza de ETH , ( recordemos : estuviera Shitland 100% rojo o 100% verde ) y que hoy ya son alzas muy frecuentes y más notorias...se le va a enchufar , muy posiblemente, la manguera Fiat ?



Lo que me escama... es que hasta ellos mismos utilizan FIAT para sus tasas/beneficios.
Enterprise Ethereum Alliance

¿Cómo puedes utilizar $ para la ETH Alliance? No te fias de tu propio valor?

Son dudas en alto, todavía soy muy nuevo en este mundo.


----------



## san_miguel (26 Ene 2018)

Noticia interesante.

Robinhood Brings Free Cryptocurrency Trading to the Masses


----------



## Polo_00 (26 Ene 2018)

Uff como caen casi todas a plomo...creo que vamos a pasar un duro invierno en criptolandia.


----------



## arras2 (26 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ahora...otra jugada : ( Entre tantas rayas , numeritos...)
> 
> Es descartable que la Ethereum Alliance SEPA perfectamente cuál es su precio mínimo de compra en ETH ? No parece un dato de poco interés, la verdá.
> 
> Porque...si es así...cuándo , a aquél goteo constante de "decimales" al alza de ETH , ( recordemos : estuviera Shitland 100% rojo o 100% verde ) y que hoy ya son alzas muy frecuentes y más notorias...se le va a enchufar , muy posiblemente, la manguera Fiat ?



Probando las rayas. Fallo de principios de diciembre en tocar soporte... y por como se está poniendo hoy el patio, parece que nos iremos a máximos 0,153 eth. Lo que no sé si será por manguera fiat a eth o por demérito de btc... Luego ya si llegará al nivel 5 (el nivel 4 del que hablo -0,153- no existe en fibo), lo dejo para más adelante. En breve a atacar el 0,1.


----------



## Gurney (26 Ene 2018)

Alguien sabe por qué no se pueden retirar los Triggers de Binance?


----------



## stiff upper lip (26 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Mientras los muchachos se entretienen moviendo los mojoncillos dentro del toilet con un palo pensando ( oh ilusos de eux ) que son peces de
> color marron ...el clapham hace lo que sabe hacer ...aprovechar las oportunidades de escape que te da la vida .
> Ayer , en un arrebato de decencia y honestidad el Exchange Cryptopia libero los ZOINS del clapham que el clapham , raudo y veloz convirtio en bulbo
> y repatrio a su cuenta de Gemini y convirtio a fiat
> ...




No es ningún arrebato de decencia lo que ha hecho que puedas retirar tus zoin de cryptopia, sino el fin de las tareas de upgrade de la wallet de Zoin al nuevo core.

No era ningún arrechucho de arbitrariedad sino labores de mantenimiento.


----------



## paketazo (26 Ene 2018)

He estado un rato mirando números (5 minutos que tenía), y os pregunto a ver que os parece esto:

capitalización de VISA 283.774B (Billones USA)

capitalización PayPal 101.369B

Capitalizacion BTC 180.800B

Capitalización ETH 100B

Capitalización Dash 6B

Veamos, la cuestión es: Sabemos que las dos primeras tienen una utilidad cierta, incluso dan dividendo de retorno (paypal no, VISA sí)

Dicho esto, sabemos que una de las funciones que buscan todas las coins que pretenden ser usadas como moneda, es competir con VISA y Pay Pal.

¿es competencia hoy en día BTC o ETH de VISA?

¿De serlo mañana, justificaría un notable incremento en la capitalización un X5 por ejemplo (50K$/BTC), lo que daría un valor de 1000B a BTC 4 veces lo que vale VISA hoy?

Yo no digo que no pueda pasar, pues quizá BTC y Cia acaben teniendo muchos más usos que el simple movimiento de capitales, pero permitirme que dude sobre algunos precios futuros que se barajan.

el que se la va a cortar en público habla de 1M de $ por BTC...¡cojonudo!...por mi que lo valga, seré el primero en celebrarlo...bueno, miento el primero será "Bitcoñero"

Lo único que justificaría las capitalizaciones que se barajan por algunos, ETH 8000$, BTC 100.000$, sería que no solo solucionaran sus problemas de escalabilidad y comisiones baratas, que lo veo muy plausible, pero no suficiente.

Solo veo esos precios futuros, si el $ muere frente al BTC, y no me vengais ahora con que si la deuda en $, que Apple vale tanto, o que si el PIB del mundo.

Aquí y ahora el objetivo de BTC es ser medio de pago o reserva de valor..bien, nos sirve, pero de ahí a valorar su capitalización ahora 10X sobre hoy, no lo veo.

Creo que BTC está buscando un precio de equilibrio para plantarse y esperar, una especie de parada o punto de espera, viendo si soluciona sus problemas al 100%, y sobre todo, si es adoptado masivamente...si esto sucede, evidentemente su capitalización volará, pues será divisa mundial...pero repito lo de siempre, mirad capitalizaciones y comparad para poner los pies en el suelo.

Un slaudo


----------



## haruki murakami (26 Ene 2018)

Los maximos de dominancia..los veo interesante Global Charts | CoinMarketCap

En sus maximos, Bitcoin (40% y Ethereum (32%) controlaban el 72.50% de la dominancia y shitcoins (exluyendo top 10), era del 13.63%, ahora la dominancia de Shitland es del (24.37%) y entre BTC y Eth suman 54%, claro que Ripple y Bitcoin Cash han robado 13%, pero el resto de la dominancia se fue a shitland y eso se debe a lo que ha comentado Cayo Marcio, la cantidad de tokens nuevos esta haciendo que el asunto se pongo muy preocupante...1500 coins es una bestialidad y si siguen saliendo mas...esto va a acabar muy mal.

Yo voto por una purga a los tokens y solo los proyectos serios queden a flote. Bitcoin y Ethereum tienen que drenar shitland, sea como sea... y tiene que hacerlo ya!!!!

Fin de las ICO, o regularlas 100%.


----------



## paketazo (26 Ene 2018)

Spoiler






haruki murakami dijo:


> Los maximos de dominancia..los veo interesante Global Charts | CoinMarketCap
> 
> En sus maximos, Bitcoin (40% y Ethereum (32%) controlaban el 72.50% de la dominancia y shitcoins (exluyendo top 10), era del 13.63%, ahora la dominancia de Shitland es del (24.37%) y entre BTC y Eth suman 54%, claro que Ripple y Bitcoin Cash han robado 13%, pero el resto de la dominancia se fue a shitland y eso se debe a lo que ha comentado Cayo Marcio, la cantidad de tokens nuevos esta haciendo que el asunto se pongo muy preocupante...1500 coins es una bestialidad y si siguen saliendo mas...esto va a acabar muy mal.
> 
> Yo voto por una purga a los tokens y solo los proyectos serios queden a flote. Bitcoin y Ethereum tienen que drenar shitland, sea como sea... y tiene que hacerlo ya!!!!









haruki murakami dijo:


> Fin de las ICO, o regularlas 100%.



aquí no queremos que nadie regule nada, aquí queremos que el mercado decida justamente lo que sí o lo que no, es necesario o válido.

Esto va a terminar mal, ya lo sabemos desde hace muchos meses, pasará como con las .com, no hay duda, tampoco hay duda que muchas saldrán favorecidas, puede que sean ETH o BTC, o quizá sean las que hoy ocupan el puesto 1000 del market cap.

En un mercado justo tu producto tiene los mismos derechos para competir que la cocacola...otra cosa es el marketing y los amigos, la financiación...pero si colocas algo bueno en el mercado, deja que este decida a largo plazo el lugar que le corresponde a cada producto.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (26 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Y Claudius, casi siempre doy Dash como referencia, porque para mí, es la moneda más "clara" más limpia y fuerte a la vez.



jajaj, Si a mi me encanta que me digan que estoy equivocado.. y aquí no queremos equivocarnos mucho verdad.  

La bajada de Dash, 'pienso' que puede haber estado orquestada en un % por los intereses de entrada de capital de ventures en tener pools de MN a low-cost. (es una hipótesis).

No se si os habéis enterado lo que ha pasado con Dash en un parqué en Canadá.. que en casi ningún medio ha salido sino es desde la propia Dash, curioso eh?  Qué si futuros de btc, que si ETFs de btc, que si, que si..

Empresas de tecnología blockchain que coticen en bolsas, 1,2,3 responda otra vez: Neptune Dash Technologies Corp 

Neptune Dash IPO Sees Record Volume, Top 2 on TSX Venture Exchange - Dash Force News

Neptune Dash Technologies Corp. [DASH] | Neptune Dash Technologies Corp. Stock Quotes | TMXmoney

Eso sí, no ha sido un pelotazo sino se han comido un buen dump ) en bolsa (para comprar acciones está en su punto)


----------



## juli (26 Ene 2018)

*

paketazo : * 2 cosas.

1- El nicho es el mismo...pero el modelo de negocio, NO ( que se lo digan a la banka ).
Un sistema descentralizado ahorra descomunalmente en infraestructuras. El ejército bankster clásico será desguazado y la primera baja de esta guerra y reset hacia un capitalismo global donde el factor trabajo es un chiste ( otro elemento de peso para valorar porqué este reset ES SUYO y no Robinjudiano y ajeno , como bien van a vender ).

A menos gasto, pues...más beneficio. Así que la valoración de esa proyecto dificilmente sería una correlación ( aunque es una referencia espléndida que apuntas para acotar HUMO...en ausencia de ninguna otra ).

2- Por supuesto que cualquier opción 2demún, incluso las que consoliden Shitland , irían a una "parada y fonda ", no sólo BTC. Parada donde Shitland se beatificaría a ojos de todos, pero, por supuesto DEL FIAT HIMBERSOR GLOBAL, objeto de deseo de esta treta.

Ahí es donde los manguerazos - y el poder de ejecutarlo$$$ - serían ya la banca del casino.

La clave es : Queda cosmética aún para que el usuario de a pie vea dónde meter cuña ? ( continuando el espejismo y en churricoins asequibles ) ... o los hypes se reservan ya unicamente para Las Grandes ? ( & Los Grandes ).

Ahora mismo, creo que otro hype , acompañado por uno previo que coloque opciones ganadoras "fuera del alcance" de los muertitos de jambre - pues la jugada esá cada día más clara para demasiada gente - sería de lo más jugoso ( sobre todo, sabiendo que las minas de Nakamoto en todo lo que pumpee, acabarán volcando esos pumps con "papá...o mamá". Es dinero fácil, la mayor zampada jamás vista probalemente hasta ahora, ésta última es ya una barrabasada exponencial )...posiblemente puramente ornamental en el cotarro y al que se puede renunciar, OK...pero trincarlo no implica, en el fondo, concesión alguna a terceros. Porqué admitir ante el tendido que todo el delirio que se les ha inculcado es una farsa ?

En fin...yo , me apunto , al menos, a un último empujón...que se folle el expresivo biyón global. Y con el omnipresente fondo de la desaparición "de motu propio" del confetti global de fondo, que no creo que juegue poco en todo este asunto, más.

Palomitax.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2018 at 15:25 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Sería para nota ver un 666$ como precio de compra... y rebotase desde ahí...
> 
> Tampoco descartes, que es más fácil, que el 666€ fuese el aviso. El mínimo anterior fue en 602 en Gdax, y un 666 sería segundo suelo mál alto que primer suelo... y con esa matrícula, ya sabemos que el coche es del estado nº666...
> No importa la letra.
> 666€=800$



Vuelvo a lo de que tal vez no es que no lo percibas...sino que no lo identificas...y otra vez al ejemplo más llamativo...a ver qué te parece.

EL dump más gordo, el del 17 de Enero hasta 400 y poco mil kilos, del que salimos con TODAS LAS COINS DEL TOP 100 A DOBLE VERDE HORARIO...a ETH, la llevó a esos 800 $ de tu 666 euros.









/


Spoiler



watch?v=zakKvbIQ28o 

( en TUTUBO...qu'el puto calvo de mierda no deja subir videos . Pero pinchando , que no todo es guita...y ésta SÍ es LA MEJOR CANCIÓN de la historia del *R&R *!!! :baba: )


----------



## sabueXo (26 Ene 2018)

TRIG

¿Alguien sabe traducir a un castellano entendible la respuesta?

Pregunta
@KevinB Could please help with this question? What will happen when total AMMO is gived to masternodes (60.000.000)? There will be any way to spend AMMO to give it again each month to masternodes or masternodes will never again receive more AMMO when 60.000.000 is reach? Total AMMO will be reach in aproximatelly 1 year.

Respuesta
Being that ammo is a subtoken it inherits the economic feature of being diluted or more tokens issued like other subtoken on sidechain via smart contract . But unlike the subtoken on side chains - once more are issued the ammo subtoken is still tradable .

The economic control on side chains for subtoken bars sidechain subtokens from being traded as that would cause market manipulation - of course ammo is not bound by that policy .


----------



## silverwindow (26 Ene 2018)

No se..

No se puede descartar un evento Clapham totalmente,pero hay mucho dinero sistemuco y bancario ya metido para un apocalipsis total.

vaya ostion NEM.


----------



## paketazo (26 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> jajaj, Si a mi me encanta que me digan que estoy equivocado.. y aquí no queremos equivocarnos mucho verdad.
> 
> La bajada de Dash, 'pienso' que puede haber estado orquestada en un % por los intereses de entrada de capital de ventures en tener pools de MN a low-cost. (es una hipótesis).
> 
> ...



lo dije hace meses, y lo reitero.

Para que un fondo de capital riesgo meta lo que ha metido aquí, tiene que haber algo más que humo.

Estos fondos tienen valoraciones eficientes de sus movimientos, analizan hasta el último detalle.

El problema *Claudius* es que no lo hubiéramos hecho tu y yo.

Estaríamos ahora mismo gestionando una docena de masternodos, y retornándoles a nuestros accionistas vía dividendo pues...por que no un 4% anual, y el resto para gestión y reinversión.

Ambos sabemos, y alguno más también, que si en este mundillo hay algún proyecto que tenga que despuntar en cryptoland es Dash, y durante este 2018 o vuela a los cielos (Evolution iguala o supera expectativas),o se ostia definitivamente y se convierte en un BTC de 2a división si esta implementación fracasa.

Los fondos que han invertido (son más de los que pensamos), tienen que tener datos fiables de como va evolution, y creo que por eso se han lanzado a la piscina.

Formar parte de la mejor plataforma de pagos descentralizada, y poseer poder de voto sobre la misma, es un privilegio muy dulce para quién pueda poner sobre la mesa el capital necesario.

En cuanto al goteo a la baja...no me preocupa, los nodos maestros están a 30 de máximos históricos...si las manos fuertes no venden ¿porque lo habría de hacer yo?

Un saludo


----------



## clakar (26 Ene 2018)

¿Alguno de vosotros metido en ZCL hasta las trancas?
¿Qué tal lleváis la espera? 

Yo entré a 70k y algo sats, ya me ha salido bastante rentable, pero se huele que incremente hasta los 500000 sats antes del fork.

¿Alguno dentro?


----------



## silverwindow (26 Ene 2018)

fallo de seguridad en NEM provoca el robo de lo de Japon


----------



## emere (26 Ene 2018)

Que estas dos noticias estén juntas es casualidad?


----------



## Peneliano (26 Ene 2018)

entro en hilo , leo e intento aprender. saludos


----------



## Claudius (26 Ene 2018)

Coincheck Theft: "The Biggest Theft in the History of the World" | CryptoNews

Irasshaimase !
(bienvendios a mtgox 2.0)
nem y xrp saqueados

El robo más grande de la historia.


----------



## juli (26 Ene 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Coincheck Theft: "The Biggest Theft in the History of the World" | CryptoNews
> 
> Irasshaimase !
> (bienvendios a mtgox 2.0)
> ...



Esos no cuentan BTC Cash como producto de un timo.

Porque Chucky , con su liada , fue el mayor timador de la historia. Por trinque...y por perjucio creado. Por no hablar del pastizal colateral que creó en otras criptos paralizando BTC.


----------



## sabueXo (26 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Dice que tranquilo, que si se acaban las amno, te pagan con otras que inventarán AMNOII.
> 
> Más o menos, como en argentina, si se acaba una se inventa otra...
> Siempre pago.



Me faltó esta línea por poner

The economic control on side chains for subtoken bars sidechain subtokens from being traded as that would cause market manipulation - of course ammo is not bound by that policy .

Y sabes que implica eso para un inversor? Porque imprimir subtokens a antojo como que suena raro...


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (26 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Moto comprada.



Para quienes somos nuevos en esto sus explicaciones ayudan muchísimo.
Si además va radiando sus movimientos, miel sobre ojuelas.


----------



## coque42 (26 Ene 2018)

¿Alguno de vosotros pudo entrar en la whitelist de la ICO Gems?


----------



## arras2 (26 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Moto comprada.



Todavía no he sacado los valores del 11.1%. 1095, 1215, 1348... Está pendiente de revisión. 


Me va a destrozar más aún todo lo que compré vs eth...


----------



## juli (26 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Todavía no he sacado los valores del 11.1%. 1095, 1215, 1348... Está pendiente de revisión.
> 
> 
> Me va a destrozar más aún todo lo que compré vs eth...




...que era la que "no te zumbaba" !!!...jojojo !!!


----------



## Claudius (26 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Ambos sabemos, y alguno más también, que si en este mundillo hay algún proyecto que tenga que despuntar en cryptoland es Dash, y durante este 2018 o vuela a los cielos (Evolution iguala o supera expectativas),o se ostia definitivamente y se convierte en un BTC de 2a división si esta implementación fracasa.



Este año Dash Core ha puesto un foco especial en España, Venezuela y otros países latinos y van a ser muy impactados. 
Además, con la creación de un equipo de trabajo con oficinas de Dash en el corazón de Europa cubriendo los países más ricos con lengua alemana (Suiza,Austria,Alemania) enfocados a a traer volumen de negocio b2b algún resultado dará.
Y la llegada del nuevo jefe de negocios, con su cartera de contactos, va a dar mucho juego..

Pero a pesar que el producto estrella es Evolution, creo que el negocio va a venir más por el B2B que el B2C ya que en la cadena de Dash, que tiene 4 añitos ya (el tiempo de supervivencia de una startup para decidir a pasarse empresa de éxito) va a recibir bastante tráfico que no va a tener que ver con transportar valor, sino escribir en cadena a muy bajo precio y con un margen de seguridad de cadena alto.

Pensemos que tiene por día unos 8000-10mil tx pero claro, el tema *es la calidad de esas tx* porque si la gente no está especulando con ella, porque no tiene el foco como es obvio es que se está usando para 'cosas' no especulativas, transportar pagos, escrituras en cadena, etc.
Porque el coste de escribir puede ser barato en una cadena que tiene 2 Phash/s de hashrate y subiendo..


----------



## Gurney (26 Ene 2018)

When you lost a half billion dollars overnight

Twitter


----------



## Claudius (26 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> When you lost a half billion dollars overnight
> 
> Twitter



Pues alguien tiene que pagar la ineptitud, de otras tecnologías que pase, pero nem que tiene multi-firma, que hubieran pagado a ingenieros de la propia nem para que se lo implantaran.


----------



## lurker (26 Ene 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> ¿Alguno de vosotros pudo entrar en la whitelist de la ICO Gems?



yo si, sacaron la estructura de venta y la están revisando parece ser , por el gran número de quejas


----------



## Cakau (26 Ene 2018)

Walton se asocia con Mobius (MOBI)
Waltonchain Partners with Mobius: A Perfect Synergy of Hardware and Software
Mobius salió el 20 de enero, puesto 1185 marketcap. Sólo cotiza en el exchange de Stellar, par MOBI/XLM. Puede que coja algo de impulso por la alianza.
¿Alguien a probado el exchange de Stellar, que tal va?
¿Alguien venia siguiendo la ico de Mobius y tiene algo de info de primera mano?


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Los maximos de dominancia..los veo interesante Global Charts | CoinMarketCap
> 
> En sus maximos, Bitcoin (40% y Ethereum (32%) controlaban el 72.50% de la dominancia y shitcoins (exluyendo top 10), era del 13.63%, ahora la dominancia de Shitland es del (24.37%) y entre BTC y Eth suman 54%, claro que Ripple y Bitcoin Cash han robado 13%, pero el resto de la dominancia se fue a shitland y eso se debe a lo que ha comentado Cayo Marcio, la cantidad de tokens nuevos esta haciendo que el asunto se pongo muy preocupante...1500 coins es una bestialidad y si siguen saliendo mas...esto va a acabar muy mal.
> 
> ...



esto es exactamente lo mismo que pasó con la TDT y la cuota de share.... se distribuyó entre los miles de canales de TV


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (26 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Un vespino. Me dice un trucador del barrio que me pone un 74 trucao, y que con eso casi cogeré los 100KM/hora... sin limitador de vueltas
> Y que me la puede cambiar por una 50cc del año 86 Angel nieto réplica, que hace casi 210 en circuito..; me la da con pistón y camisa nuevas,
> 
> No sé si contarle lo de ETH. Estos si no hablas de cc, trucar, y hacer 25000RPM no te escuchan.




Hombre así de primeras... 210 suena bien pero a mi no me gusta demasiado estar todo el día metido en el circuito. Prefiero salir y disfrutar con otras cosas. En mayor o menor medida, a todos nos atraen las motos pero 100 Km/hora sería ideal también para mi.

De momento, hay trucadores que no están preparados para oir hablar de ETH y a lo mejor por eso no valoran ciertos conocimientos.

La velocidad y la aceleración, durante una parte de esta vida, son más apreciadas que otras cualidades como pueden ser la seguridad, la tranquilidad y poder disfrutar con cierta despreocupación del viaje, sin tener que estar atento constantemente a cada indicador del cuadro de instrumentos.




Spoiler



Un joven concurrió a un sabio en busca de ayuda. 
- Vengo, maestro, porque me siento tan poca cosa que no tengo fuerzas para hacer nada. 
Me dicen que no sirvo, que no hago nada bien, que soy torpe y bastante tonto. ¿Cómo puedo mejorar maestro?. ¿Qué puedo hacer para que me valoren más? 
El maestro, sin mirarlo, le dijo: 
- ¡Cuánto lo siento muchacho, no puedo ayudarte, debo resolver primero mis propios problemas. Quizás después... Si quisieras ayudarme tú a mí, yo podría resolver este tema con más rapidez y después tal vez te pueda ayudar. 
- E... encantado, maestro -titubeó el joven pero sintió que otra vez era desvalorizado y sus necesidades postergadas-. 
- Bien -asintió el maestro-. Se quitó un anillo que llevaba en el dedo pequeño de la mano izquierda y dándoselo al muchacho agregó: Toma el caballo que está allí afuera y cabalga hasta el mercado. Debo vender este anillo para pagar una deuda. Es necesario que obtengas por él la mayor suma posible, pero no aceptes menos de una moneda de oro. Vete y regresa con esa moneda lo más rápido que puedas. 
El joven tomó el anillo y partió. Apenas llegó, empezó a ofrecer el anillo a los mercaderes. 
Estos lo miraban con algún interés hasta que el joven decía lo que pretendía por el anillo. 
Cuando el joven mencionaba la moneda de oro, algunos reían, otros le daban vuelta la cara y sólo un viejito fue tan amable como para tomarse la molestia de explicarle que una moneda de oro era muy valiosa para entregarla a cambio de un anillo. 
En afán de ayudar, alguien le ofreció una moneda de plata y un cacharro de cobre, pero el joven tenía instrucciones de no aceptar menos de una moneda de oro, así que rechazó la oferta. 
Después de ofrecer su joya a toda persona que se cruzaba en el mercado -más de cien personas- y abatido por su fracaso, montó su caballo y regresó. 
¡Cuánto hubiese deseado el joven tener él mismo esa moneda de oro! Podría habérsela entregado al maestro para liberarlo de su preocupación y recibir entonces su consejo y su ayuda.
- Maestro -dijo- lo siento, no es posible conseguir lo que me pediste. Quizás pudiera conseguir 2 ó 3 monedas de plata, pero no creo que yo pueda engañar a nadie respecto del verdadero valor del anillo. 
- ¡Qué importante lo que dijiste, joven amigo! -contestó sonriente el maestro-. Debemos saber primero el verdadero valor del anillo. Vuelve a montar y vete al joyero. 
¿Quién mejor que él para saberlo?. Dile que quisieras vender el anillo y pregúntale 
cuánto da por él. Pero no importa lo que ofrezca, no se lo vendas. Vuelve aquí con mi anillo. 
El joven volvió a cabalgar. El joyero examinó el anillo a la luz del 
candil, lo miró con su lupa, lo pesó y luego le dijo: 
- Dile al maestro, muchacho, que si lo quiere vender ya, no puedo 
darle más que 58 monedas de oro por su anillo. 
- ¿¿¿¿58 monedas???? -exclamó el joven-. 
- Sí, -replicó el joyero-. Yo sé que con tiempo podríamos obtener por él cerca 
de 70 monedas, pero no sé... Si la venta es urgente... 
El joven corrió emocionado a casa del maestro a contarle lo sucedido. 
- Siéntate -dijo el maestro después de escucharlo-. Tú eres como este anillo: una joya única y valiosa. Y como tal, sólo puede evaluarte verdaderamente un 
experto. ¿Qué haces por la vida pretendiendo que cualquiera descubra tu verdadero valor? 
Y diciendo esto, volvió a ponerse el anillo en el dedo pequeño de su mano izquierda. 


Jorge Bucay


----------



## Bucanero (26 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Moto comprada.



Despues de seguirte un tiempo creo que la estrategia que propones en el par ETH/BTC es muy interesante. Voy a arriesgarme y he cambiado btc por eth y obtenido 9 eth. No es mucho pero tampoco nos vamos con mucho de esta vida o si.. 
Solo darte las gracias por los aportes y espero que aciertes. De todos modos considero a eth una buena moneda que de todos modos se va a revalorizar.

En cuanto al debate de si sube o baja y si hay muchas o pocas altcoins creo en mi caso que nos debe dar igual. Los proyectos buenos subirán a la larga y si el mercado se queda abajo un tiempo, pues podremos comprar más de los mejores proyectos. Opino que los inversores de verdad, los grandes, estan empezando a fijarse en el criptomundo y a entrar sin hacer demasiado ruido.

Yo no venderé por fiat ni aunque se hunda todo pues apenas he metido dinero últimamente y es del que no me es necesario. Así que a esperar.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Claudius (26 Ene 2018)

Twitter

Este tipo sería el homónimo al 'Wyoming' pero en yanki.
Para que os hagáis una idea es como si dash patrocinara el Intermedio o QCQ. +-


----------



## juli (26 Ene 2018)

*Negrofuturo*...en los metales, Oro y Plata, no es difícil acogerse a esas "mareas de des/equilibrio" ...sé que había un ratio histórico al que era normal tender en el tiempo ( podía ser 1:16 o algo así ? ) ...y a partir de ahí, si eras metalero, pues te ibas administrando según vieras la situación y/o su posible evolución.

Ves algún indicador similar...o , de cualquier modo, que no pase por manejar gráficos o tirar líneas que muchos no sabemos interpretar ? Me refiero a algo a que comparar la tendencia, aunque sea menos precisa.

Gracias.


----------



## paketazo (26 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> *Negrofuturo*...en los metales, Oro y Plata, no es difícil acogerse a esas "mareas de des/equilibrio" ...sé que había un ratio histórico al que era normal tender en el tiempo ( podía ser 1:16 o algo así ? ) ...y a partir de ahí, si eras metalero, pues te ibas administrando según vieras la situación y/o su posible evolución.
> 
> Ves algún indicador similar...o , de cualquier modo, que no pase por manejar gráficos o tirar líneas que muchos no sabemos interpretar ? Me refiero a algo a que comparar la tendencia, aunque sea menos precisa.
> 
> Gracias.



Te puedes creer que analicé ese ratio varias veces, y estuve tentado de comprar plata y jamás me decidí.

Cada vez que pillo una migaja de "Au", miro de reojo la "Ag" y me digo...¡venga, pilla hombre pilla un poco"...y al final paso.

Creo que no lo hago por que mis padres en su época de emigrantes, pillaron en plan ahorrillos plata, y con las décadas, esta se ennegreció y acabó amontonada en un cajón sirviendo de recuerdo de épocas pasadas.

Sin embargo las joyas de oro que llevaron a tasar en su día, sí que les dilataron las pupilas.

Me refiero a que si inviertes en plata, creo que hace falta invertir con seriedad si esperas a largo plazo que te saque de algún apuro.

Y para invertir serio "al menos como yo lo veo", hay que meter mínimo 10K $ o más, menos de eso, dudo que te saque de nada.

Si sacamos la onza por 20$ hoy en día, nos salen 500 Oz de plata para poder decir que tenemos algo con posibilidades si algún día se dispara.

500 Oz son 15,55Kg ... está claro que no es chatarra joder...es plata...pero son más de 15Kg.

Imaginad ahora invertir 100K $...nos juntamos con 150Kg de metal, nos hace falta una habitación para almacenarla, o abrir boquetes por el monte para ir metiendo sacas.

Con el oro, la cosa es sencilla...puedo meter 100K $ y tengo unos 2,5Kg de oro...que si me apuras, casi que te los puedes fundir en unos collares y unas pulseras en plan "Montoya"

Es que soy muy vago ¡coño!, y ando mal de la espalda. :


----------



## sabueXo (26 Ene 2018)

TRIG

Nueva respuesta:

"Could please help with this question? What will happen when total AMMO is gived to masternodes (60.000.000)? There will be any way to spend AMMO to give it again each month to masternodes or masternodes will never again receive more AMMO when 60.000.000 is reach? Total AMMO will be reach in aproximatelly 1 year."

"Hmm , means that if the 60 mm. $ammo run out then additional $ammo can be created expanding its total supply as needed by smart contracts to keep masternodes earning ammo and sidechain subtokens.
If a nasa side chain uses up all ammo then the network will create more ammo to keep rewarding master nodes for their work as well as being getting the sidechain subtoken as well"


----------



## juli (26 Ene 2018)

*paketazo : *

No pillas...es que la Plata es una estrategia de "himbersión compuesta" ( Te obliga, además, a pillar tocho  )

( sip, un marronazo cuando entras ya en cifras serias...vive diox :: )


----------



## Cakau (26 Ene 2018)

Al final he comprado unas chapillas de MOBI a ver que pasa, 200 euretes. Sin mucho fundamento, Arguiñano me pegaría una colleja. Si me hace un Utrust de salida voy bien. Ha sido un arrebato! sera por el aburrimiento del lateral coñón. 
Por ahora el triángulo de las bermudas Walton-Stellar-Mobi no está en rojo carmesí.
Un saludo


----------



## juli (26 Ene 2018)

Cakau dijo:


> Al final he comprado unas chapillas de MOBI a ver que pasa, 200 euretes. Sin mucho fundamento, Arguiñano me pegaría una colleja. Si me hace un Utrust de salida voy bien. Ha sido un arrebato! sera por el aburrimiento del lateral coñón.
> Por ahora el triángulo de las bermudas Walton-Stellar-Mobi no está en rojo carmesí.
> Un saludo



El exchange de stellar es "éso" con 5 monedas ?

StellarTerm: Stellar Trading Client


----------



## Cakau (26 Ene 2018)

No, 117 stellars o asi unas 200 y pico Mobi. Está más o menos a mitad de precio.
No había gastado antes el exchange y va bien. Un poco raro al principio. Las transferencias con Stellar dan gusto... son bastante rápidas.


----------



## Siena (26 Ene 2018)

Vitalik: First Part of Ethereum's Sharding Roadmap Is Nearly Done
Vitalik: First Part of Ethereum's Sharding Roadmap Is Nearly Done - CoinDesk

Por si alguien todavía no lo ha leído. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## juli (26 Ene 2018)

Cakau dijo:


> No, 117 stellars o asi unas 200 y pico Mobi. Está más o menos a mitad de precio.
> No había gastado antes el exchange y va bien. Un poco raro al principio. Las transferencias con Stellar dan gusto... son bastante rápidas.



Ya, ya veo el precio.

Pregunto que si el exchange de Stellar es el que sale en ese link que he subido.

Tiene media docena de monedas nada más.


----------



## Cakau (26 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ya, ya veo el precio.
> 
> Pregunto que si el exchange de Stellar es el que sale en ese link que he subido.
> 
> Tiene media docena de monedas nada más.



:XX::XX::XX:

Si tiene muuu poquita cosa por ahi..

Edito en Markets tienes unas cuantas más. Es la primera vez que lo utilizo


----------



## PREDATOR (26 Ene 2018)

Van a abrir la Whiteliste para Kodak.

KODAKOne Platform Email Sign Up | Kodak Graphic Communications Group


----------



## juli (26 Ene 2018)

Cakau dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Si tiene muuu poquita cosa por ahi..
> 
> Edito en Markets tienes unas cuantas más. Es la primera vez que lo utilizo



Sip...del top , me falta Dash...pero son reales...son réplicas ? ( Yo en el de Waves nunca me enteré demasiado con lo de los ETH de palo y todo aquello ).


----------



## Cakau (26 Ene 2018)

Pues no se, Juli. Con Mobi no había pérdida pero el exchangr es un poco caotico


----------



## juli (26 Ene 2018)

Cakau dijo:


> Pues no se, Juli. Con Mobi no había pérdida pero el exchangr es un poco caotico



Parece que te encontrara pares a exchanges externos...que no los tiene el exchange de Stellar. Shapeshift hacía algo así.

Bueno...cuando alguien salsee, que comente por aquí, please


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (27 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Por favor , que alguien le diga al momonazo del clapham que no sea tan quejika por sus 498 miserables Golem . Ay Jesus ...
> El Ripple esta R.I.P. El clapham se ha echado unas risas mirando las graficas ,
> 
> 
> ...




Sobre los Golem... hay un tema abierto sobre afectados por las criptos. Yo aporté mi grano de arena.

Está bien, de vez en cuando, leer un poco de "filosofía de vida" pero en este hilo ansiamos gráficas, datos y aportes lo más concretos posible. No en vano se titula especulación con Altcoins.

Quien sufre más los enfados es el propio enfadado. No merece la pena.


----------



## paketazo (27 Ene 2018)

Spoiler






clapham2 dijo:


> Por favor , que alguien le diga al momonazo del clapham que no sea tan quejika por sus 498 miserables Golem . Ay Jesus ...
> El Ripple esta R.I.P. El clapham se ha echado unas risas mirando las graficas , ops sorry ...las charts de los ultimos batacazos en cryptotulipland
> El clapham sentia lastima y pena por las victimas del Bitconnect , pero los que tengan ripple les han dado duro ...El Trash ha caido a lo bestia , mas
> del 50 % . Y el lila languidece miserablemente por debajo de los 10 miseros
> ...









clapham2 dijo:


> Y la cantidad de dinero liquido que existe es infima , pero es que la cantidad de dinero en forma de cash ( papel ) es aun mas infima , apenas 4 %
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




*Clapham* o no vives en este mundo, o no te quieres enterar.

Ese 4% que te parece tan poco, no va a aumentar, si no que va a desaparecer.

El plan ha sido maestro.

Hace 20 años no se concebía el mundo sin dinero en la cartera...hoy no se concibe que alquilen vaya a grandes almacenes con billetes en la cartera.

El mundo ha cambiado, y para nuestra desgracia el dinero efectivo desaparecerá, métetelo en la cabeza, y te aseguro que a mi me jode más que a ti, pero es lo que la borregada ha elegido.

Sabes cual es el problema de eso...que cuando tu y yo queramos cambiar las chapas de oro y de plata en 5 años, no nos van a dar billetes...nos van a poner números en nuestro celular, y saldremos contentos de la tienda "compro oro", pues podremos pagar la cena usando una nueva app gratuita que deja rastro de todo lo que compramos y por desgracia vendemos.

Luego, te mandarán una carta, y te dirán:

Clapham, tienes que explicarnos de dónde han salido los ceros y unos de tu última cena...¿dé dónde has sacado ese dinero? 

Claphan dirá que vendió unas onzas de plata, y entonces sus amigos le dirán...muy bien, ahora paganos nuestro 23%, la plata ha subido mucho desde que tu la has comprado.

Y Clapham acercará su celular al del inspector del fisco, y verá como sus unos y ceros bajan un 25%, y recordará como pudo evitarlo pagando con monedas no trazables como BTC ofuscado, dash, Zcash, Monero...

Pero no importa, Claphan siempre cumple, y gracias a él, los inspectores podrán invitar a unas veiteañeras a cenar esa misma nuit.


----------



## alea (27 Ene 2018)

Hola, que opináis de Bancor? creéis que despegará? Gracias!


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (27 Ene 2018)

me he hecho un x2 muy rico con XDE2 que la han pumpeado


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (27 Ene 2018)

Vaya petardazo Odissey(OCN) , y aun no esta ni en Huobi ni en Binance.


----------



## davitin (27 Ene 2018)

Atencion a bankera, han adquirido un banco extraeuropeo para obtener la licencia bancaria, sale a exchange en febrero, yo creo que a la larga puede ser un x100 perfectamente.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (27 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Atencion a bankera, han adquirido un banco extraeuropeo para obtener la licencia bancaria, sale a exchange en febrero, yo creo que a la larga puede ser un x100 perfectamente.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Más info o link Davitin, saludos.


----------



## Siena (27 Ene 2018)

Can't see images? Click here...

Bankera’s co-founders have acquired a bank

Hello,

We have come a long way since we first launched Bankera’s pre-ICO sale. We have managed to raise 80 million euros from over 66,000 contributors, making us the largest ICO in relation to the number of contributors and we are now in the top 10 biggest ICOs according to the amount of money raised. Thank you, once again, for your tremendous support! Now, 5 months after the beginning of our pre-ICO, we want to share another very important achievement with all of you.

Since day one, Bankera's management team has been focused on a key aspect of the project: making our bank for the blockchain era a reality. To achieve that, Bankera’s co-founders worked during the past four months to close a very important deal: Bankera's co-founders have bought a bank. This, once more, show that we base our project on delivering, not on promises.

In the following video, our CEO Vytautas Karalevičius presents the news.


You can read more about the acquisition in the blog post here.

Bankera’s team truly believes that we are in a very good position to dominate the blockchain era. To be able to operate at full capacity, we only need capital. Thus, we invite you to join our ICO if you haven’t yet at SpectroCoin Together let’s make Bankera the most innovative bank ever!

Regards,

The Bankera Team

Bankera.com
FacebookTwitterLinkedinYoutubeTelegram
You received this email because you signed up on our website or made purchase from us.
Unsubscribe


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk

---------- Post added 27-ene-2018 at 09:54 ----------

Ya se habló de ello en el foro algunas páginas antes. El banco tiene su sede en Vanuatu.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## trancos123 (27 Ene 2018)

Jose24 dijo:


> sabes cuando sale en estos exchanges?



Hay rumores que en 2-3 semanas sale en binance.


----------



## juli (27 Ene 2018)

Busco una buena Cerocerista para la salida del barrido. lo suyo, que tuviera unas vueltas al marcador por delante...pero quiero cierto "fundamento" debajo...

A botepronto, me han llamado STORM , Kin , Medishares......alguien las sigue ? Info,please ? 
Alguna idea sobre otras ?

Gracias.


----------



## trancos123 (27 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Busco una buena Cerocerista para la salida del barrido. lo suyo, que tuviera unas vueltas al marcador por delante...pero quiero cierto "fundamento" debajo...
> 
> A botepronto, me han llamado STORM , Kin , Medishares......alguien las sigue ? Info,please ?
> Alguna idea sobre otras ?
> ...



OCN?
Odyssey (OCN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## arras2 (27 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Busco una buena Cerocerista para la salida del barrido. lo suyo, que tuviera unas vueltas al marcador por delante...pero quiero cierto "fundamento" debajo...
> 
> A botepronto, me han llamado STORM , Kin , Medishares......alguien las sigue ? Info,please ?
> Alguna idea sobre otras ?
> ...



En eso voy muy perdido. Storm ha subido mucho en las últimas horas no? Y ya está dentro del top100.

Kin está más corregida pero también está en el top100.

Me quedo pendiente a ver si sale algo de la propuesta.

Ocn lleva un buen x2 o más desde ayer.


----------



## juli (27 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> OCN?
> Odyssey (OCN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



De qué va ? Cuál es TU impresión ?

( en principio, y aunque no sea insalvable, me da bastante grima el 100% chinorri - si llevase ien éso, estaría en NEO hasta las trancas , que me chupé el 4$ to 50$ - ).

Gracias

-----------------------------------

Alguien anda pipeandp del 300 y pico para abajo ?


----------



## trancos123 (27 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> De qué va ? Cuál es TU impresión ?
> 
> ( en principio, y aunque no sea insalvable, me da bastante grima el 100% chinorri - si llevase ien éso, estaría en NEO hasta las trancas , que me chupé el 4$ to 50$ - ).
> 
> ...



OCN tiene un par de semanas de hype, hay rumores q saldrá en binance a mediados de febrero.


----------



## juli (27 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> En eso voy muy perdido. Storm ha subido mucho en las últimas horas no? Y ya está dentro del top100.
> 
> Kin está más corregida pero también está en el top100.
> 
> ...



un x2 en una buena cerocerista, no es nada ( para estar a tiempo de entrar aún, digo...)

EL putadón para mí fue paccoin...era una de libro y la pillé a ceromilcerocentos ...NUEVE !!! ...y sin free ride ni gaitas, salí pitando.

Pero es que era pura filfa, un fork desmadradísimo inminente...piéspara qué os quiero en un x10 y con gran dolor de wevos...pero bueno...

( si ) en cuanto ésto se ponga alcista, saldrán varias nuevas. EL asunto es un proyecto lustroso, con MUY buen team ( preferiblemente no asiático, que al loro con que ésos corten nexos - exchanges, etc...peléate tú éso si la lían - )

A ver si volcamos info y pillamos una de consenso para una hipotética nueva zumbada general.


----------



## arras2 (27 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> De qué va ? Cuál es TU impresión ?
> 
> ( en principio, y aunque no sea insalvable, me da bastante grima el 100% chinorri - si llevase ien éso, estaría en NEO hasta las trancas , que me chupé el 4$ to 50$ - ).
> 
> ...



Ayer entró gente del discord de divad. Buen olfato tuvieron.

Me sabe mal, pero en esto voy muy perdido.


----------



## orbeo (27 Ene 2018)

Con Odissey la llevamos desde ayer comentando en el discord


----------



## juli (27 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Ayer entró gente del discord de divad. Buen olfato tuvieron.
> 
> Me sabe mal, pero en esto voy muy perdido.



Aún no he visto Odissey ...per vamos, que no precisas gran "olfato", una curiosa, da al ojo...si cumple 3 ó 4 cosillas, lo normal es que te dé juego...

Tienes que pillarla de lejos, si no, no vives...te acojona en cada barridito de 3 al cuarto, aunque chute...y no es plan.

En Kin sí que había algún/os foreros dentro...a ver si se animan a destriparla en público un poquillo...


----------



## arras2 (27 Ene 2018)

Kin la llevaba plus ultra pero nos ha dejado... Lo dijo antes de su subidón.


----------



## juli (27 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Con Odissey la llevamos desde ayer comentando en el discord



Ferpecto....y está prohibido comentarla aquí, o qué ? 

Yo a los discordds ( saturación, ya ) voy a trincar info para el hilo. Como Sabuexo, por ejemplo, con Triggers... Es lo bueno de centralizar info en un sitio... el tiempo que te ahorras con lo que vuelcas tú y lo que te vuelvan a tí .


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (27 Ene 2018)

Visa and Mastercard Now Charge an Additional Fee for Buying Cryptocurrency
JP Buntinx January 26, 2018 Crypto, News 

Visa and Mastercard Now Charge an Additional Fee for Buying Cryptocurrency


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (27 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Con Odissey la llevamos desde ayer comentando en el discord



Link? no me entero de ná, servicio de notificaciones ar moví, chip serebra pa tar cunectao a tó

Glacias.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2018 at 11:23 ----------




arras2 dijo:


> Kin la llevaba plus ultra pero nos ha dejado... Lo dijo antes de su subidón.



Nos ha dejado? se ha ido del foro o algo mucho más grave?


----------



## arras2 (27 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Link? no me entero de ná, servicio de notificaciones ar moví, chip serebra pa tar cunectao a tó
> 
> Glacias.
> 
> ...



No no, del foro! Ha dejado el hilo.


----------



## orbeo (27 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ferpecto....y está prohibido comentarla aquí, o qué ?
> 
> Yo a los discordds ( saturación, ya ) voy a trincar info para el hilo. Como Sabuexo, por ejemplo, con Triggers... Es lo bueno de centralizar info en un sitio... el tiempo que te ahorras con lo que vuelcas tú y lo que te vuelvan a tí .



No para nada. Lo que pasa que en mi caso, para forear uso el móvil con tapatalk, y escribir en discord que uso otra pantalla de pc me es más cómodo.

Voy a ver si pillo un teclado para conectarlo al móvil o un Chromebook o algo así para forear a tope.


----------



## Cakau (27 Ene 2018)

Singularitynet parece que empieza a zumbar otra vez. NO estoy dentro.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2018 at 11:57 ----------

Otra posible opción, Bitbay


----------



## paketazo (27 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Busco una buena Cerocerista para la salida del barrido. lo suyo, que tuviera unas vueltas al marcador por delante...pero quiero cierto "fundamento" debajo...
> 
> A botepronto, me han llamado STORM , Kin , Medishares......alguien las sigue ? Info,please ?
> Alguna idea sobre otras ?
> ...



ya os dije una el otro día...B2B pendiente del primer pump.

¿si tiene o no algo debajo...? pues habrá que levantarle la falda para saber si damos...o nos dan.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## san_miguel (27 Ene 2018)

Alguien que haya invertido en Tierion?


----------



## jorgitonew (27 Ene 2018)

qué os parece 25k zoin para el másternode?? aún no he votado pero creo que es la mejor opción


----------



## rebollete (27 Ene 2018)

Yo he invertido en Tierion, me gusto su grafica, y subio bastante estos dias y estaba desligada de bitcoin y ethereum, despues bajo y esta parada. Pero me gusta la idea de ser la notaria del Blockchain y hay gente detras interesante.
Y me atrajo bastante su baja capitalizacion, creo que aguantare un tiempo haber como se da.


----------



## san_miguel (27 Ene 2018)

rebollete dijo:


> Yo he invertido en Tierion, me gusto su grafica, y subio bastante estos dias y estaba desligada de bitcoin y ethereum, despues bajo y esta parada. Pero me gusta la idea de ser la notaria del Blockchain y hay gente detras interesante.
> Y me atrajo bastante su baja capitalizacion, creo que aguantare un tiempo haber como se da.



Voy a ver si puedo montar un masternodo. Alguna recomendación?

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (27 Ene 2018)

Éso qué quiere decir ? Que ENG es alcista-"rebeldemente alcista" también ?

(por cierto, el martes, la charleta en casa de NEO  ) - de si sale alguna noticia de allí, mejor ni hablar... )


----------



## orbeo (27 Ene 2018)

Odissey voy con to lo gordo


----------



## orbeo (27 Ene 2018)

Si rompe los 0.00000580 habemus Tron 2a parte


----------



## juli (27 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Primero vamos a ganar Criptodivisas...



Sip, siempre más chapas...pero ojo, BUENAS...y BTC & ETH, siempre lo son.
Ves por las rayas que ENG también lo es a largo plazo ?


----------



## emere (27 Ene 2018)

rebollete dijo:


> Yo he invertido en Tierion, me gusto su grafica, y subio bastante estos dias y estaba desligada de bitcoin y ethereum, despues bajo y esta parada. Pero me gusta la idea de ser la notaria del Blockchain y hay gente detras interesante.
> Y me atrajo bastante su baja capitalizacion, creo que aguantare un tiempo haber como se da.



Estoy echando un ojo al proyecto y a la web.
Lo que ofrecen es una base de datos como servicio externo, el cual puede registrar todas las operaciones que le mandemos desde nuestras aplicaciones , así servirá como registro y auditoria de todos los datos que le mandemos, al final utiliza blockchain y el standard open source Chainpoint para almacenar y registrar en esas bases de datos que tengamos, parece que ya ofrece este servicio en modalidades FREE (con límites) y de PAGO.
El equipo consta de 4 personas:
-CEO: Su LinkedIn no es muy extenso, estudió en una escuela de arte y diseño y se dedicó directamente a fundar una aceleradora de Startups (Fuscient) en la que ha estado 18 años. hace 4 años que empezó con esto de Tierion y en Blockchain Capital acaba de entrar hace meses.
-Lider técnico: Lidera también en el standard open source Chainpoint (por eso lo utilizarán) y su carrera también ha sido en Fuscient hasta que entró en Tierion.
-Vicepresidente y Arquitecto: Universidad de Arizona (¿Ciencias Políticas?) y consultor en Accenture, dentro de la consultora parece que ha dado servicio a clientes como Ebay,Electronic Arts, MGM, Symantec, Microsoft, AOL, HP... 
-Desarrollador: Universidad de Florida (¿Doctor en Filosofía?), comentan que ha estado en proyectos de vehículos con piloto automático para Apple y Comma.ai, pero 4 meses en cada una (no es mucho tiempo, la verdad), actualmente lleva 1 año en Toyota con temas de Machine Learning.

About Us - Tierion

PROS: 
-Parece que ya tienen un producto SaaS funcionando.
-Utilizan un standard open source (habrá que ver el apoyo que tiene ese standard que han sacado, porque todos estan muy ligados a el).
-Utilizar blockchain como base de datos descentralizada está claro que es el futuro. Ofrecer un servicio de auditoría, etc... es buen negocio si lo saben meter en varias empresas.
-Ya son partners y trabajan con PHILIPS y MICROSOFT.

CONTRAS:
-Sólo son 4.
-Estudios muy dispares fuera del ámbito tecnológico.
-La coin ¿para que vale?


----------



## juli (27 Ene 2018)

Si ENG encaja en esos trasvases y al final, aunque sea de rebote, es destino de "ahorro" y hodl , mola...

Tiene el valor añadido de los Mnodes , que te pueden dar una sorpresa en unos de esos saltos , del copón. Y si ENIGMA va cuajando en la joyita que pinta , esos Mnodes, dentro de la estructura de ETH - y no - van a ser la hoxtia, no cualquier cosa.


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (27 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Este os va a gustar; es el martillo de THOR, en ñonosti conocido como Juli.
> 
> La niña de Juli: ENG/ETH
> 
> ...





Viviniendo de quien viene la propuesta... me parece sublime.





Negrofuturo dijo:


> Solo podemos hacer una cosa: Seguirlas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Por mi parte la única cuestión es saber cuándo llegará el momento adecuado para bajar del vespino y pedalear en la bici.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (27 Ene 2018)

Alguien es tan amable de poner el link del discord acerca de lo que se hablaba varias páginas atras?


Por cierto, quien coño pone las etiquetas?

Calopez simio..:elrisas:


----------



## juli (27 Ene 2018)

Por cierto...la semana que viene, reparto de *ether$$$* en TAAS, chicos...tras la revalorización de ETH, otra para reequilibrar las joyitas himbertidos en su día ( y un atractivo de cojones para *Jódl !* ).

No caerá la breva de que suelten la correa en un par de días, para "redondear", eh ??? :


( Por cierto, Nfuturo, a cuenta de las "parejas de baile"...TAAS debería ser una moneda ÚNICA en su correlación con ETH...y cada día más ). Y va como un relo - pasa de barridos, BTC ó ETH...lleva sus tempos, sólo pump-dumprada por los puntos de reparto - ...sI la miras, te flixpará, seguro.

Desde el 1er reparto trimestral de AGosto : ICO 1$ ...agosto 2$ ...Noviembre : 4 $...y Febrero, con 2 cojones...8$ ...una máquina.


*edito* : y borro, que he mezclado churras con merinas.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (27 Ene 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Viviniendo de quien viene la propuesta... me parece sublime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La opción más "logica" es un triciclo ahora mismo.


----------



## arras2 (27 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Este os va a gustar; es el martillo de THOR, en ñonosti conocido como Juli.
> 
> La niña de Juli: ENG/ETH
> 
> ...



Sin saber de la existencia de los niveles, entré en ENG a 0.0035 (nivel 3) con 300 y me dió salida en 0,0082 (nivel 5) aunque no salí por poner la orden tarde (no estaba delante del pc). 

Siguiendo los niveles y habiendo vendido en nivel 5, para recomprar de nuevo el nivel 3 podría haber comprado 700 ENG...

La cuestión es que en este gráfico no sabemos si el nivel 5 ha fallado (como hizo el bitcoño en los 20k) por falta de histórico. ¿Como puedes saber que el nivel 3 aguantará? ¿Haciendo estadística de las coins que han ido del 1 al 5 y retrocediendo al 3 y analizando qué han hecho?

Tengo pendiente de releer el hilo en el que explicabas operativa de salida una vez toca un nivel. Ayer estuve trasteando un poco con xlm para buscar un punto de salida y no saqué mucho en claro. Primero, no tengo claro cual es el par (vs eth/btc/usd) es el que tengo que mirar. El gráfico vs btc y vs eth no se parecen mucho debido al x5 de eth vs btc en el último mes. Y ahora xlm está en una resistencia, que como no la pase se me gira y me meto en pérdidas de nuevo.

Supongo que el error de xlm, es que estoy poniendo mal las líneas teniendo en cuenta sólo el ultimo bajón.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (27 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Si rompe los 0.00000580 habemus Tron 2a parte



Congrats, se lo acaba de comer sin pestañear.


----------



## juli (27 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ...Has visto a ETH como se resiste a pasar el primer 1.11... es como si les diera miedo, pasarlo y tener que salir escopetados para arriba. Están muy cerca del nivel de máximos para seguir subiendo.. y allí cuesta más pillar papel...



Si sueltan la correa esta semana, el finde que viene, la SUperbowl : Fiat a gogó . 

Con lo que dices, espléndido momento tanto en ETH como en ENIGMA con lo de Neo , para otro momento diástole de Nakamoto.

( en la previa al hype navideño, el cap de Shitland ya dumpeó cerca de los 430KM de mediados de enero que podríamos estar soltando ahora...y la hoxtia, acto seguido, fue elegante, elegante...).

En fin...el cara o cruz de la Superbowl & Blockchain "a toda media" está ahí, a un paso.


----------



## VictorW (27 Ene 2018)

Ayer metí un poco a Flash. 25000tps y poco volumen. Le llevaba siguiendo pero estaba muy pumpeada y fómica. No tiene mala pinta para un x5 y salir corriendo. A ver que tal...


----------



## Patanegra (27 Ene 2018)

que os parece Zilliqa? por lo visto lo que hacen es que los contratos Ethereum tengan el volumen de transacciones de Visa o similares.


----------



## Gian Gastone (27 Ene 2018)

Que pag. web utilizais para haceranalisis tecnico con las criptomonedas?. Estoy mirando tradingview, tiene version gratuita.
Con el fibonacci y poder hacer cuatro rallas, me sera suficiente.


----------



## Sam2528 (27 Ene 2018)

Stripe, el procesador de pago móvil con una valoración de $ 9 bln, ha anunciado que está cerrando oficialmente su integración con Bitcoin. Durante los próximos tres meses, se alentará a los clientes de Stripe a que abandonen los pagos en Bitcoin. Después de eso, ya no se aceptará Bitcoin.

Stripe causó sensación en 2015 cuando se integró Bitcoin completamente, permitiendo que todos los proveedores que usan la plataforma aceptar pagos en Bitcoin. Muchos vieron esto como una señal de la inminente aceptación de Bitcoin como método de pago, pero las latas comisiones y las lentas confirmaciones de transacciones han obstaculizado la red.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (27 Ene 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Que pag. web utilizais para haceranalisis tecnico con las criptomonedas?. Estoy mirando tradingview, tiene version gratuita.
> Con el fibonacci y poder hacer cuatro rallas, me sera suficiente.



La que citas y Coinigy.

Edit: Etiqueta.......calopez simio follanegros/renatos:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ene 2018)

Estamos de fiesta en Oddisey, a ver hasta donde sube esta shitcoin que salió hace 2 días.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (27 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Estamos de fiesta en Oddisey, a ver hasta donde sube esta shitcoin que salió hace 2 días.



No recuerdo quien dio el aviso el otro dia pero muchas muchas gracias....ahora llega el problema de siempre, cuando vender 

PD: De momento me he salido en 0.000065 ETH que veo que la cosa se para, ya me he llevado un pico asi que si veo desplome cargo de nuevo, si no a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## orbeo (27 Ene 2018)

Se para dice hehe


----------



## Oso Amoroso (27 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Se para dice hehe



En Kukoin por lo menos si se ha parado la subida.


----------



## orbeo (27 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> En Kukoin por lo menos si se ha parado la subida.



En un momento lo tienes subiendo otra vez


----------



## Oso Amoroso (27 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> En un momento lo tienes subiendo otra vez



No lo dudo pero se ha parado un momento,no?


----------



## orbeo (27 Ene 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> No lo dudo pero se ha parado un momento,no?



Sí claro haha tiene que respirar de vez en cuando

---------- Post added 27-ene-2018 at 19:30 ----------

El subidón de ayer parecía la ostia y ha quedado en una subidilla jeje

---------- Post added 27-ene-2018 at 20:07 ----------

El que quiera entrar en Odissey lo tiene a huevo en este preciso momento


----------



## Patanegra (27 Ene 2018)

os parece sano el volumen de esta subida, un poco flojo no?


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (27 Ene 2018)

Solicité la TenX y parece que no la tendré por problemas con VISA Y Wavecrest.
Ahora he topado con esta ICO de banco en 2ª fase.
No sé si vale la pena entrar para conseguir una tarjeta de débito.

Forty Seven Bank â€“ Conectamos mundos financieros

Ahora dicen que dan un 20% de bonus.

Lo cierto es que no quiero soltar mis ETH ahora que he decidido viajar en vespino.


----------



## Silkyen (27 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> os parece sano el volumen de esta subida, un poco flojo no?



Sí, es bastante flojo, pero le doy más importancia al cierre de la vela semanal. Un cierre por encima de los 11750 e idealmente los 12000, daría bastantes posibilidades de dejar de mirar para abajo. 25 horitas quedan y en ese intervalo de tiempo debiera aparecer más volumen si hay intenciones reales de subir.


----------



## arras2 (27 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bueno, ya he vuelto; le he dado a pulgoso una bolsa y le he dicho que se vaya a dar un paseo, y que cague y mee por ahí..
> 
> El cabrón me ha dicho que él tieee baño... que a ver si lo de los pares me ha jodido el coco.
> 
> ...



Ya lo tienes ahí atacando el nivel 3...


----------



## arras2 (27 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Totalmente aleatorio C.Q.d.
> 
> Ya puedes ir quemando el 99% de la estadística.. pero dale un tiempo, que igual la puedes reciclar..
> 
> ¿Te doctoraste?



Que va, acabé dedicándome a los ordenadores. Se me daba mejor...


----------



## latostat (28 Ene 2018)

Qué opináis de VeChain y Waltonchain?
Ya pregunté hace tres semanas pero nadie resondió, son prácticamente las dos únicas del top que han ido para arriba estas últimas semanas. No me convencen los proyectos chinos pero soy consciente de que tengo que cambiar el chip, China va a jugar un papel protagonista en esta revolución tecnológica. Sí que entré a Wabi hace más de un mes y va viento en popa, me parece un proyecto muy interesante pero qué opináis del peroyecto de estas dos chinas? Son humo y partners?


----------



## arras2 (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cojonudo:
> 
> Eres un Ciber estadístico, que descubre la predictividad frente a la aleatoriedad...
> 
> ...



Jajaja, ya me gustaría, pero lo dudo aun y teniendo predictores. Llevo ya un tiempecillo por aquí y por A o por B, la cosa no me acaba de funcionar. Veremos Di consigo encauzar la racha.

Por cierto, eng ha rebotado en 3er nivel... De momento lo respeta. Ataque al 4o? En unos días veremos. Quizá coincida con lo de neo que comentaba juli.


----------



## wililon (28 Ene 2018)

latostat dijo:


> Qué opináis de VeChain y Waltonchain?
> Ya pregunté hace tres semanas pero nadie resondió, son prácticamente las dos únicas del top que han ido para arriba estas últimas semanas. No me convencen los proyectos chinos pero soy consciente de que tengo que cambiar el chip, China va a jugar un papel protagonista en esta revolución tecnológica. Sí que entré a Wabi hace más de un mes y va viento en popa, me parece un proyecto muy interesante pero qué opináis del peroyecto de estas dos chinas? Son humo y partners?



Primero de todo, no soy ningún experto. Tengo las 3 y en total tengo 7 cryptos. Wtc ven y wabi. La que más wtc que me ha hecho un x4 este mes que fue cuando empieza. 

Me gusten mucho, parece que van a revolucionar las cadena de suministros y que mejor que empresas chinas para ello, usa qué allí se fabrica más que en ningún otro sitio.

Están relacionadas con los RFID que son "códigos de barra" con chip, asociados a un blockchain. Cada vez que pasa un producto por un escáner se guarda en él blockchain por los que tienes la trazabilidad sin posibilidad de cambiar de por dónde ha pasado tu producto desde que se metió en la caja. 

Por los que leí un escáner no es un lector de códigos de barra que tienes que pasar de uno en uno sino que puedes meter un contenedor de calcetines y te los lee todos. No sé si habéis pasado la compra en Decathlon, que al meter él producto en la caja Los lee sin tener que poner él código de barras, pues eso muy mejorado.

Al parecer wtc tiene buenas patentes con RFID ya desarrollados que valen pocos céntimos, ven buenos partner y wabi tiene la ventaja de que es una empresa que ya existía y puede estar más rodada.

Parece que en reddit hay un poco de rivalidad por parte de algunos seguidores, pero a mí me parece absurdo creo que hay sitio para varias tecnologías en este sentido.


----------



## sabueXo (28 Ene 2018)

TRIG

Me he hecho con otro masternode. A ver si son ya las últimas rebajas y tira parriba.

_"*We asked both upcoming exchanges for eta, once we get answer - we let you know.* After recent coincheck theft , we know they are working hard to make sure coins are secure on their system while they are finishing coding $trig wallet.(editado)"_


"For those who want to hold their $trig in wallet not on their phone . Counterwallet: Choose server is a option as well. ( i use it personally for my bags)
*We are also about 35% done on building the trigXchange subtoken exchange* as well. fyi."

"Just a quick update , enjoy your weekend.. *team hard at work for Blockchain/gov summit*. We are also about to begin *preparing triggersmart to work with stun guns as we have huge potential ( government) pilots that want trig on stun guns using triggersmart*."

"Quite welcome , *This is a 1st of it’s kind system doing something never been tried before*. But that is why many call $trig. The crypto 3.0 i guess. Smh ."

"*We have added another member to our arsenal - a communication guru , to assist in our communication effort* : so that new member will be announced soon as well."

"Ammo is like bnb in trigXchange
Owner of sidechain needs ammo if they want to the system hashpower to speed up the confirmations network speed ."

"One node on sidechain can work on same side chain network earning it’s sidechain subtoken
So the velocity of the subtoken side chain is expected to be huge as most nodes on sidechain will be considered smaller devices
imagine a scope streaming video(editado)
You know there is not much power in a scope to handle consensus of video - thus to prevent confirmation times from getting slower due to lack of power of device - MN can come to help
The owner of side chain does require sidechain subtoken to use network. It need ammo, but needs the subtoken - unless the owner’s device on side chain has earned the subtoken in side chain then it can in turn use the earned subtoken to pay network next time it needs consensus task done for it .(editado)
Just as , if a MN does consensus on the main chain , it will earn trig and ammo . Will be working on compilation of this to be more digestible over time .
The system pretty much has to play role in part of a decentralize content delivery network ( which was my specialty for 15 + years ) . Designing system using technology’s like flash communication server which rebranded to flash media server once Adobe bought it out from macro media and red 5 among other data streaming technologies "


"*Hi guys , thanks for your support , we will be working to create TrigXchange with great espanol support ! We appreciate you !!
Please send request for espanol ambassador to chris@blcoksafe.network*"


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ene 2018)

Excelnte experimento para ver como no se puede poner puertas al crypto-campo.

Cómo los compradores chinos de Bitcoin logran evitar l... | News | Cointelegraph

Si no juegas ,nos vamos al vecino de al lado y pierdes dinero.

La RPC finalmente aceptara las cryptos?


----------



## san_miguel (28 Ene 2018)

ETH subiendo...a ver si ETH va a tomar el relevo de BTC Y va a convertirse en el nuevo agujero negro!!

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## san_miguel (28 Ene 2018)

El Objetivo para hoy de ETH 1223$, si lo superase con volumen nos iriamos a 1300 y pico que es el siguiente fibo. Como soporte los 1100 usd que es la base de la nube de ichimoku.


----------



## juli (28 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> ETH subiendo...a ver si ETH va a tomar el relevo de BTC Y va a convertirse en el nuevo agujero negro!!



No hay uno nuevo. El CN se ha democratizado. De hecho, si no todos lo usan regularmente ( EJ : Cardano,Ripple,Stellar - y la demencial infuencia que cerocerismos de sus deliantes supplys y cotizaciones puede crear en este juego es simplemente incalculable , para arriba...y para abajo - ) es porque se les puede poner en su contra. Para empezar, tu competencia se amplifica , pumpeándola, la haces más fuerte.

El poder de ETH es su cascada, pues recrea ese crecimiento artificial sin beneficiar a su competencia. Es un salto de calidad sin igual para zumbarle al Canibalismo de Nakamoto en win-win mode. Es más, cuando use el CN para ser un monstruo en $ , restringir el control de su cascada a FIAT es un paso cantado...para que no se tumbe lo creado.

Por cierto...el 1:10 , parece que se lo van a zumbar "a pelito". La situación actual no es económica ni cuestión de TOPS en cifras...es totalmente estratégica.

EL otro día, un bitcoñero trasnochado paseó su condescendencia marca de la casa a cuenta de las LN ya operativas. EL caso es que no es un dilema operativo, no basta con ser ser aptas, deben ser COMERCIALES a pleno pulmón, piezas de pleno derecho en el sistema comercial cripto...y en su expresión FIAT. La gran valía HOY de los tokens de ETH es que ésta puede rebotar dinero en aquellos en circuito cerrado ( & viceversa & loop infinito ).El que no vea cómo se ha alimentado BTC hasta ser un mocetón, no entiende ni papa en Shitland. La disrupción - real, o-ri-gi-nal-men-te - o su pretendedida reserva de valor, son factores absolutamente secundarios...si es que no acaban por deshacerse como un azucarillo por su condición de meros mantras, cosa perfectamente posible.

El CN no es un pajote mental ni un rollo piniculero para tirarse el pisto de Sherlock Holmes de chichinabo : Es , hasta que el sector sea 100% operativo y compensado - en base a su valor específico y sus perspectivas de creación de riqueza REAL - , la base del espejismo exponencial de las criptos. Sólo así una gorda paralítica y carera como BTC, a eones de ser vanguardia tecnológica OPERATIVA en Shitland puede alardear de tronos : Mientras ha tenido el CN por el mango, podía. Pero ya no.


----------



## runner (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Arras: Lo siento, tienes examen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y encima con bastante volumen ahí arriba y el VIX subiendo. Pero sigue destrozando cortos...


----------



## san_miguel (28 Ene 2018)

Para BTC la primera o segunda semana de febrero va a ser clave para su posterior evolución.







---------- Post added 28-ene-2018 at 08:57 ----------

Y esa semana también será clave para el par ETH/BTC


----------



## arras2 (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Rachas?.. sigue la aleatoriedad dentro de ti.
> 
> Las rachas acaban con la predictibilidad. Solo son parte de tu pasado... deja que se vayan solucionando, o las reconduces a tu zona de predictibilidad y las pones bajo tu mando.



El subconsciente me sigue hablando de suerte y aleatoriedad. Cuesta mucho desarraigar esa idea.

El supuesto nuevo canibalismo a corto sigue torturando mis posiciones. Virtualmente y parcialmente, en dólares hoy seré más rico, pero en eth del que tomé prestado, mucho más pobre.


Es vital encontrar patrones que a largo eviten estas sangrías.

Luego leo con calma el examen xD.


----------



## san_miguel (28 Ene 2018)

Y la gráfica ETH/USD, ahora si que está bien hecho el Fibo, fijaros como se para justo en el 0.618 del nivel, lo suyo es que corrija ahora a 1.100 y después tomar impulso al 1.300usd


----------



## arras2 (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Arras: Lo siento, tienes examen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahi mis respuestas al examen de nivel básico Esta el sp en mensual igual que eth vs bitcoin en diario. Curioso.


----------



## Superoeo (28 Ene 2018)

Sï, parece que Ethereum despega hacia el más allá. A ver hasta donde llega y si se cumplen los niveles de Negrofuturo porque pintan estupendamente!


----------



## sabueXo (28 Ene 2018)

TRIG

Recordando:

- Masternode da AMMO.
- AMMO tiene su valor.
- AMMO puedes pasar a TRIG para cambiar por lo que quieras (hold, otra cripto o FIAT).
- AMMO puedes hacer hold.
- AMMO puedes pasar a cualquier subtoken. Cada subtoken es un proyecto en la red de Blocksafe. Sería invertir en ese proyecto.


"We are working on it , baby steps . Blocksafe has had amazing growth in the last year . Protecting our rights while providing real world solution for Blockchain to make huge positive impact in world while enabling all sorts of life saving use cases .
*Our goal is to approve hundreds of sidechains by year end *. Love to see a smart crossbow with streaming video . The imagination of use cases will be open and supported including DYI projects on the open network .
Only limits will be custom smart contracts must be submitted for approval before use . :smiley:
There will be online smartcontract portal where others may download smart contracts (approved) for free for purchase smart contracts to use to expedite development of Diy projects to run on open network .(editado)
Smartcontracts that will come built in the system that will act as add on features that can be added to device on open network which the portal will assist in setting up .
More of those details will come in near future when we break down the blocksafe system as as a whole . Cheers"


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (28 Ene 2018)

Empieza la semana grande de CAPP, buen momento para subirse al carro para quien no lo haya hecho ya. Avisados estáis.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (28 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Empieza la semana grande de CAPP, buen momento para subirse al carro para quien no lo haya hecho ya. Avisados estáis.



Un poco más de esfuerzo por su parte aumentarían el interés. Sólo hacen falta un par de frases para explicar filosofía del proyecto, momento del roadmap y procedencia del team.


----------



## san_miguel (28 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> TRIG
> 
> Recordando:
> 
> ...



Que ROI está dando mensual? Y el coste del masternodo?

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Sí, esa es una gran decisión.
> 
> Quizás, como todo emprendedor, el momento adecuado es cuando dejas un relevo... y que siga la cadena, no solo de recepción de valor... toda ella.
> como decía hace unas páginas PAKETAZO... qué vas a hacer con tu cosecha?
> ...



Respuesta corta: No lo sé todavía.

Respuesta larga:


Spoiler



Hace tiempo solía hacer planes para "organizar" mi futuro. A veces se cumplían y a veces no. Con frecuencia surgían circunstancias que modificaban mis planes, a veces para bien y otras para mal (o eso creía yo).

Con el tiempo me di cuenta de que no era bueno resistirme al cambio de planes. Si las circunstancias cambiaban debía cambiar mi mentalidad, no solo el plan de forma parcial.

En cuanto a ganar con la vespino, la bici y el baile, me encantaría, pienso que me aportaría satisfacción (...y dinero, lo sé).

Como he dicho, tenía un depósito que venció, es dinero que me molestaría que me robasen pero que no necesito. Lo tenía en el banco al igual que tengo otros depósitos que me generan el 1.25 actualmente y que no me aportan nada (en cuanto a satisfacción, me refiero).

La cuestión para mí es el placer de ver "crecer" algo y saber que yo he tenido algo que ver en ello (aunque solo sea haber puesto la semilla y pasar a ver el huerto de vez en cuando.

Si las plantas crecen me alegraré por ellas. Si florecen más aún. Si dan frutos genial. Si se reproducen y el terreno se amplía sin perjudicar a otros mejor y así lo que venga. Si por el contrario las plantas van mal pensaré que es una pena pero debía ser así, trataría de ayudarlas regando, desbrozando, etc. hasta cierto punto.

La suerte es que desde que me metí a "jardinero" he topado con genios de la jardinería que desinteresadamente aportan su experiencia y conocimiento. Esas expertos agricultores a veces hablan entre ellos en un lenguaje que se me escapa pero el simple hecho de que compartan en público para que los nuevos jardineros aprendamos algo.
Otras veces, los veteranos mencionan cosas sencillas como que es mejor sembrar cuando la Luna está en creciente, que en climas extremos el naranjo suelta el fruto a destiempo, etc. y entonces te das cuenta de que puedes hacer algo por tu huerto. (No soy agricultor).

Lo que quiero decir es que me gustaría ganar mucho aunque no me hace falta ahora. De momento esto me ha generado una preocupación y es hacienda porque cuando llegue abril no tengo ni idea de como podré justificar más de 100 movimientos de trading para juguetear con mis "plantas".

Tengo lo que necesito y a mis allegados no les falta nada material, aunque tampoco son materialistas.
Lo que me hace feliz son cosas que no se puede comprar ni planear a futuro. Bueno, hay algo que me gustaría, aunque no necesito las criptos para poder hacerlo: experimentar con DMT aunque carezco de contactos para algo así. Será que no ha llegado el momento.

De modo que después de soltar todo este rollo, solo me queda añadir que para mi esto es un juego en el que merece la pena participar. Lo veo como jugar con pesetas a las cartas con amigos y familiares. Si gano disfruto y si no gano yo me lo paso bien durante las partidas. Win-win para mi.

A veces veo este mundillo, desde mi ignorancia y pienso que es como invertir en bolsa en la España de los 70. Si compro unas Matildes y bajan mucho, ya subirán porque esto está empezando y si "juego" en Mahou o en Tabacalera y de aquí a unos años declaran la "guerra" al tabaco pues ya veremos qué hacer.

Si me hago rico con la genial coreografía que propones y a la que otros compañeros del foro también aportan, no sé lo que haré (además de pagar a Montoro por cada tradeo?? por lo que saque a FIAT?? por el valor en EURO a 31 de diciembre de cada año??


----------



## orbeo (28 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Empieza la semana grande de CAPP, buen momento para subirse al carro para quien no lo haya hecho ya. Avisados estáis.



Solo está en Cryptopia??


----------



## VictorW (28 Ene 2018)

Buenos días, alguien tiene Flash o soy el único que la ve pumpeando x4??


----------



## juli (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Juli:
> 
> Según Nakamoto2, cuando sería un momento para pasar de ETH a ENG?



No lo sé, es un recurso , el nº 1 en Shitland...y usarlo, no le perjudicará, ETH puede hacerlo así.Los demás, no.

De hecho, el Gas es una expresión "legal" de ello, sin distorsiones. Las ICOs , too. Al final, serían sinergias "sanas". El Canibalismo de Nakamoto , insana...y sobre proyectos a los que no aporta o no son "suyos".

Todo el crecimiento que viene de ello, éso sí, es humo ( sólo $ búlgaros y posición de mercado )...y supongo que no es recomendable. Mientras ETH esté en expansión , real, por puro atractivo de mercado, no creo que proceda. De hecho, tampoco - de hecho, mucho menos, - debería hacerlo hacia BTC .

Éso sí, en cuanto ETH se agote un poco...a la mano lo tiene. No sólo no pararía, sino que dinamizaría su ecosistema. En tus "rayas" lo verás al milímetro. Aunque cando se ejecute, se va a ver al puro ojo.

Vamos viendo. A ver hasta dónde va Ethereum ahora.


----------



## sabueXo (28 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Que ROI está dando mensual? Y el coste del masternodo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Todavía no están listos, están en ello. Digamos que te tiene que interesar el proyecto para entrar.

Yo lo veo muy interesante.

- 1500 TRIG para un masternodo.
- Un masternodo da 375 AMMO al mes.
- Si el masternodo además es potente y da potencia hash a alguno de los subtokens (proyecto), recibirás también subtokens de recompensa.
- No se puede de establecer un ROI. AMMO tendrá un valor marcado por el mercado (0,1$, 1$, 100$, etc.)
- Esto funcionará mediante el exchange que están creando y para llegar a un subtoken, será necesario pasar pot TRIG - AMMO - subtoken (y al revés para salir), por lo que se regarán todas las criptos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (28 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Solo está en Cryptopia??



En unos días entra en otros dos exchanges,a día de hoy cryptopia.

---------- Post added 28-ene-2018 at 13:02 ----------

Yo lo de los masternodos que estáis mirando no lo veo la verdad. Triggers, Tnt..., a día de hoy bien, pero donde estarán ésas coins de aquí a 2 años?,igual ni existen. Inversiones en criptos de cantidades en las que no obtengas por lo menos el valor del capital invertido hasta que no pase x tiempo, yo no lo veo.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (28 Ene 2018)

joder con la brasa que han dado los nocoiners y ya estoy en beneficios otra vez, no ha sido para tanto no? a ver si nos mantenemos asi


----------



## Gian Gastone (28 Ene 2018)

Estoy buscando una tarjeta de prepago para cargar con bitcoin y veo que hay muchas suspendidas y retiradas como en bitstamp, spectrocoin, bitpay ya no dispone de visa. Otras como Skrill tienen malas opiniones ultimamente. ¿Pesais que Bankera va a resolver estos problemas y sacara una tarjeta decente?.
Se ve que le estan poniendo el cerco a las criptoonedas no dejando cabiarlas por fiat


----------



## juli (28 Ene 2018)

No quiero ser pegote ni vendeburras...pero como ENIGMA salga de lo de NEO con buen pie...va a ser ...en fin, si toca verlo , tocarán adjetivos...

+6,25 horario ahora mismo.


----------



## san_miguel (28 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> No quiero ser pegote ni vendeburras...pero como ENIGMA salga de lo de NEO con buen pie...va a ser ...en fin, si toca verlo , tocarán adjetivos...
> 
> +6,25 horario ahora mismo.



Que es lo que pasa con enigma y neo? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (28 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Que es lo que pasa con enigma y neo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Están invitados en la reunión de desarrolladores de Neo . Ya subí los ponentes en su momento.

NEO DEVCON


----------



## Kukulkam (28 Ene 2018)

latostat dijo:


> Qué opináis de VeChain y Waltonchain?
> Ya pregunté hace tres semanas pero nadie resondió, son prácticamente las dos únicas del top que han ido para arriba estas últimas semanas. No me convencen los proyectos chinos pero soy consciente de que tengo que cambiar el chip, China va a jugar un papel protagonista en esta revolución tecnológica. Sí que entré a Wabi hace más de un mes y va viento en popa, me parece un proyecto muy interesante pero qué opináis del peroyecto de estas dos chinas? Son humo y partners?



No entiendo vuestras dudas con los Chinos, es el pais con más gente rica del mundo , con ganas de invertir sus excedentes de $ , que la reserva Federal está imprimiedo a marchas forzadas.

De siempre es sabido que China tiene su propio google facebook amazon e incluso apple, todo con un volumen superior a las empresas occidentales, solo AliExpress el año anterior supero en volumen a amazon y ebay juntos.A parte tienen un mercado "cautivo" en todo el sudeste asiático incluso Indonesia y demas zonas del Pacífico y lo más importante , el gobierno ya "tiene regulado" el tema icos y demás con lo que los scams cuestan el cuello

Proyectos como Neo Vechain Walton Elf ITC son dinero chino a espuertas..

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (28 Ene 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> No entiendo vuestras dudas con los Chinos



Por mi parte, proyectos chinos desde ETH, mucho mejor.

Que es un mercado con un tirón como no hay otro, clarísimo. Pero prefiero , en principio, plataformas sometidas a regulación/control occidental. En principio.


----------



## emere (28 Ene 2018)

*@Arras2* y *@Negrofuturo*...respecto al examen sorpresa he entendido todo, excepto la pregunta de ¿qué hacemos si pierde el nivel 3?

Aplicado al baile ETH/BTC y que acaba de romper a nivel 4 (que no existe el 4 en fibbo)....como llegaríamos mediante este análisis a saber qué hacer si ahora vuelve a bajar a nivel 3 porque no ha subido con suficiente fuerza? Estoy viendo la que ocurrió a mediados de Julio 2017 donde en la sesión superó el nivel, pero volvió a bajar y en ese momento no sabría qué posición optar.


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yo con Montoro arreglaré así:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Eso debería haber hecho yo, vender a finales de diciembre, pero lo pensé tarde y ahora no sé si _*intentar saber*_ el equivalente en USD para después pasarlo a EURO,con la tasa de cambio que publica hacienda cada año, del total de las criptos que tenía a 31/12.

He pensado acudir a un gestor pero algo me dice que se pondría a buscar por internet del mismo modo que puedo hacerlo yo y al final quien firma la declaración soy yo.


Digo esto porque, en una ocasión, acudí a un gestor que me recomendaron, serio, fiable y 100% legal. No quería hacer yo la declaración ese año y mucho menos quería trampas, mi intención era pagar lo debido y dejarme de líos, como ahora con las criptos.

*Cuatro años después *me llegó una notificación de hacienda.
La única ocasión en la que no hice mi propia declaración de la renta.
Me reclamaban lo "defraudado" más los intereses de demora del año siguiente + los intereses de demora del año siguiente + los intereses de demora del año siguiente + los intereses de demora del año siguiente y naturalmente cual buen contribuyente corrí raudo al banco a pagar para quedar en paz (Igualito que Messi, Cristiano, Urdangarín y la Infanta)

Casi un año después, como tardaban en devolverme la pasta de haber confirmado el borrador, entré en la web de AEAT a ver qué pasaba y tenía una notificación. ¿Una notificación? Que raro... Me decían que era la segunda notificación porque la primera les dijo el cartero que yo no estaba en casa. Juro que no dejó aviso ni nada pero dió igual.

_Edito porque me recuerdan por aquí que de lo que iban a devolverme no vi nada, me lo dedujeron de la sanción._

La cuestión: Era para notificarme la sanción por haber "defraudado". De manera que pedí cita, fuí y quise pagar la multa ese mismo día.
¿Y qué me dijeron en hacienda? Pues que como era la 2ª notificación ya no podía acogerme a no se qué plazo y que me olvidase del descuento.
- De acuerdo, pagaré la sanción íntegra hoy mismo.
- No puede.
- ¿Por qué no puedo pagarla hoy?
- Porque el sistema sólo permite que pague el 75% (_creo recordar_) de la sanción.
- Y el 25% restante ¿Cuándo podré pagarlo?
- Cuando reciba la notificación dentro de unos meses.
- ¿Y si me sucede lo mismo? ¿Y si el cartero vuelve a no notificarme?
- Entonces pida cita y venga a ver cómo podemos solucionarlo.

Casi un año después el cartero me entregó una notificación, fui al banco y pagué.
Casí un mes después, en mi usuario de la web AEAT dejó de aparecer que tenía deudas pendientes.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Sin duda alguna habría sido lo ideal para calcular saldo final - inicial = plusvalías.

Todo lo que metí en criptos sigue ahí porque pensaba que sólo debería pagar el 23% cuando lo sacase a FIAT, aunque fuera dentro de 30 años.

¿Qué me aconsejas hacer?

¿Qué es León? ¿Un Coinbase español?


----------



## haruki murakami (28 Ene 2018)

Algo le pasa a Bitfinex...y eso preocupa....ataque DDOS tal vez?


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Algo le pasa a Bitfinex...y eso preocupa....ataque DDOS tal vez?



Acabo de entrar sin problemas.


----------



## juli (28 Ene 2018)

AdriKGB dijo:


> A ver si alguno me puede contestar.
> 
> Tengo unos cuantos STOX que creo que voy a cambiar por ENIGMA.
> 
> ...



Segurísimo que tiene un pump pendiente. Ni idea de cuándo, éso sí...ahora mismo debe andar acercándose a precio de salida al mercado.

Por cierto...Wagger , al tacho y EDG, ya operativo, filfa ( aunque es un casino on line, no apuestas abiertas como se supone que es STOX )...con lo que a STOX le queda el sector botando y en el área. Tenía toda la pinta de ser líder y pinta que lo será.

Respecto a cambios, yo no tengo prisas, joldéo ambas. Sí te puedo decir que espero mucho más de inmediato con ENIGMA...pero de cruces, ni idea ( para éso, además de "rayas" , empollarte el roadmap de STOX y decidir ).

Y STOX sí ha subido en los últimos meses...andará como al doble de suelo...aunque claro, fue un derrumbe del copón...aún anda por debajo de precio de salida al mercáo.

STOX pinta líder de su sector. ( aunque tal vez más en la evolución clásica de los tokens de ETH de llegar a 1...pasar a entre 4y 8 $ , etc ) ..y ENIGMA, pinta clásico de Shitland ( escalable y lista para mil alianzas - habrá que ver cuánto y cómo -...lo de Neo ya nos podría ir dando medidas externas de lo bien que se presentan por sí mismos...aunque gual la medida que te da es un x3 en seco y se te queda cara de tal ) .

Suerte.


----------



## haruki murakami (28 Ene 2018)

indenaiks dijo:


> Acabo de entrar sin problemas.



gracias! yo tambien...pero me pasaba algo raro al principio. Vuelta al ruedo entonces.


----------



## arras2 (28 Ene 2018)

emere dijo:


> *@Arras2* y *@Negrofuturo*...respecto al examen sorpresa he entendido todo, excepto la pregunta de ¿qué hacemos si pierde el nivel 3?
> 
> Aplicado al baile ETH/BTC y que acaba de romper a nivel 4 (que no existe el 4 en fibbo)....como llegaríamos mediante este análisis a saber qué hacer si ahora vuelve a bajar a nivel 3 porque no ha subido con suficiente fuerza? Estoy viendo la que ocurrió a mediados de Julio 2017 donde en la sesión superó el nivel, pero volvió a bajar y en ese momento no sabría qué posición optar.



Diría que ahora acabamos de romper nivel 3 y no 4... no tengo el gráfico delante pero diría que es así.

No te se contestar bien. Pero como ya rompió nivel 3 hace unas sesiones y ahora vuelve a romper, es la señal buena. 

Lo que me dejó roto es que la señal larga se la dio ayer antes de confirmar la rotura del 0.1 (nivel 3). Se la dio en el 1094 usd. Ahí es donde entra el 1.11 que todavía no tengo localizado. Si te fijas en el gráfico del sp, cuando rompió nivel 1, retrocedió justo ese 11% y para arriba...

Sinceramente, estaba expectante de ver si rompía el 0.1 en las siguientes sesiones y coño, ha sido hoy mismo. Me he quedado acojonado...

Y claro, eso retuerce todas las posiciones tomadas vs eth. Eng está como una campeona aguantando. Todo lo demás vs eth hundido en el fondo del cajón.


----------



## Covid-8M (28 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> gracias! yo tambien...pero me pasaba algo raro al principio. Vuelta al ruedo entonces.



A mi me funciona bien. Aunque en los graficos aparece un borron en la parte de abajo donde esta el volumen.


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pues que te acerques a Hacienda y les digas que es un chorizo calcular todo eso.
> Puedes ir con todo vendido a 31 de enero y comprado el mismo día, y pedirles que te consideren ese saldo como si fuera a 31 del 12, ya que es neutro para ellos, que el siguiente ejercicio, si lo cierras a 31 del 12 dará las plusvalías como si fueran de 12 meses, y la demasía o recorte que se haya producido entre hacerlo en diciembre del 17 a hacerlo en enero del 18... o está en el IRPF del 17 o está en el del 18... van a recaudar igual.
> 
> Yo creo que mientras vean que trinkan pasta.. alfombra.
> ...




Gracias por tu consejo. Espero que lo acepten y no sean tan cuadriculados como cuando quería pagar aquel mismo día y respondían que debía esperar durante meses *para pagarles.*

Aún recuerdo la cara de sorpresa de otro contribuyente que estaba cerca y oyó la conversación.

Metí todo a través de Coinbase y tengo cuenta en varios exchanges (HITBTC, BITTREX y BITFINEX).
Supongo que tendré que tomar una de estas opciones:

- Pasarlo todo a COINBASE en BTC, ETH o LTC para pasarlo a EUROS e inmediatamente pasarlo a ETH.

- Pasar todo a USD(T) e inmediatamente pasarlo a ETH.



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yastá el puto perro dando la brasa.....
> 
> Me dice: No ves capullo, ya te lo he dicho... suelta para pillar el recortillo que estás en el 5.... y lo dice con ese tono.... No ves no ves... mientras arruga el morro como una fémina...
> Le he tirado con el hueso de goma, y el cabronazo me lo ha parado con el guante de beisbol.... aunque ha estado a punto de batearlo..., será hijoputa el perro de los cojones.




Supongo que con el tiempo entenderé mejor a Pulgoso.

No sé si él se bajaría del vespino ahora, para continuar un tramo en bici y volver en un rato a 50CC... no sé, no sé... desventajas de ser novato.


----------



## san_miguel (28 Ene 2018)

Gráfico diario ETH y posible evolución hasta mediados de febrero.


----------



## Patanegra (28 Ene 2018)

en reddit dicen que ETH sube porque la gente esta huyendo de USDT porque hay una auditoria y va a petar...o sea es una subida artificial.


----------



## Vde (28 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> en reddit dicen que ETH sube porque la gente esta huyendo de USDT porque hay una auditoria y va a petar...o sea es una subida artificial.



Su gráfica en Coinmarketcap me suena rara (desde mi limitado conocimiento)

Cae el valor de forma ligera, pero el marketcap ha subido de un tirón un 30%


----------



## Patanegra (28 Ene 2018)

Vde dijo:


> Su gráfica en Coinmarketcap me suena rara (desde mi limitado conocimiento)
> 
> Cae el valor de forma ligera, pero el marketcap ha subido de un tirón un 30%



segun uno de reddit el marketcap sube (en parte) porque coinmarketcap ha vuelto a incluir los coreanos (los coreanos tienen precios mas altos aunque no tanto como antes ya que ahora los chinos ya no los dejan entrar)


----------



## bubbler (28 Ene 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## paketazo (28 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> en reddit dicen que ETH sube porque la gente esta huyendo de USDT porque hay una auditoria y va a petar...o sea es una subida artificial.



Que digan lo que quieran aquí se predijo hace un mes que ETH escalaría Vs BTC, pero que no se sabía lo que pasaría Vs $...

El gráfico era de los más claros de los últimos meses, y así está sucediendo.

Buscar excusas a toro pasado son pijadas.

Lo de USDT y su auditoria lleva un par de días haciendo run run por la red, pero no hay nada claro al respecto. 

Además, para quién no lo sepa, hay unos cuantos exchangers moviendo el par ETH/USTD Binance hoy 200M de $ por ejemplo, o sea que tampoco le veo la lógica a esta teoría.

Un saludo y buena tarde de domingo.


----------



## arras2 (28 Ene 2018)

Y por que usan eth y no btc para refugiarse de usdt?


----------



## Patanegra (28 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Y por que usan eth y no btc para refugiarse de usdt?



usted donde se refugiaria de las dos? pues ellos lo mismo.

En todo caso, lo siento por mis comentarios FUD, he conocido el FOMO, ahora el FUD.....creia que era insensible a esas emociones y la verdad es que lo soy. He aprendido a controlar el FOMO, ya no me meto a lo loco en todo bicho que subia exponencialemente, y ahora tengo un caso de FUD, pero lo superaré, ya estoy en camino.

me voy a poner como objetivo mirar coinmarketcap maximo una vez al dia.


----------



## arras2 (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Es una decisión aleatoria.



Joder que mala suerte tengo con la aleatoriedad!!! Podían haberlo metido a iota que se hunde en en el barro de mala manera. 

---------- Post added 28-ene-2018 at 18:32 ----------




Patanegra dijo:


> usted donde se refugiaria de las dos? pues ellos lo mismo.
> 
> En todo caso, lo siento por mis comentarios FUD, he conocido el FOMO, ahora el FUD.....creia que era insensible a esas emociones y la verdad es que lo soy. He aprendido a controlar el FUD, ya no me meto a lo loco en todo bicho que subia exponencialemente, y ahora tengo un caso de FUD, pero lo superaré, ya estoy en camino.
> 
> me voy a poner como objetivo mirar coinmarketcap maximo una vez al dia.



Yo, en la que vaya a subir más, lo malo es que no acierto ni una jajaja. 

Me alegro que estés más reflexivo. Gracias por la información.Está claro que lo del usdt es sospechoso... Casi tanto como la impresora de algodón.


----------



## Gñe (28 Ene 2018)

Lo de que USDT se pueda ir a la mierda sólo me hace temblar a mí? Creo que es una pieza bastante clave que ayuda a que esto no se venga abajo. Refugiarse en ETH mientras pinte alcista está ok, pero y cuando no sea así...?

Por otro lado, veo muchos comentarios e indicios a favor de pasar mis BTC a ETH, lo que creo que ya voy tarde (pa variar). Dicho esto, sigue mereciendo la pena a vuestro entender? Alguien que opine lo opuesto y lo sepa contraargumentar bien?

El día 30 tendré el ojo muy puesto en SingularityNET(y quizás otras relacionadas directamente con AI), NEO y Enigma, a ver si me dan una alegría, que va siendo hora.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ene 2018)

Casi cuaquier moneda del TOP10 sube en realacion a BTC des de hace dias.


----------



## juli (28 Ene 2018)

Gñe dijo:


> Lo de que USDT se pueda ir a la mierda sólo me hace temblar a mí? Creo que es una pieza bastante clave que ayuda a que esto no se venga abajo. Refugiarse en ETH mientras pinte alcista está ok, pero y cuando no sea así...?
> 
> Por otro lado, veo muchos comentarios e indicios a favor de pasar mis BTC a ETH, lo que creo que ya voy tarde (pa variar). Dicho esto, sigue mereciendo la pena a vuestro entender? Alguien que opine lo opuesto y lo sepa contraargumentar bien?
> 
> El día 30 tendré el ojo muy puesto en SingularityNET(y quizás otras relacionadas directamente con AI), NEO y Enigma, a ver si me dan una alegría, que va siendo hora.



En cuestión de cotización, yo creo que todo lo bueno que veas en ETH, es bueno para NEO. De hecho, si la cascada de ETH se potencia al son , Los chinorris van a sacar ICOs como rosquillas. No les va a ésos darle a la manivela ni nada...

Respecto a ENIGMA...bueno, lo de la conferencia de NEO nos puede decir, para empezar...si sus aspiraciones de "escalabilidad" & sinergia con otras blockchains son fundadas , y desde el criterio técnico de desarrolladores de primera línea...o si, por el contrario, pachanguita habemus. Creo que éso puede ir ya dando una perspectiva bastante objetiva respecto a ENG...cosa cojonuda, en mi opinión.

Sobre USDTs y otras yerbas...pues hay muchos "cocos" en Shitland. Muchos. Para mí, si eliges estar dentro...lo suyo es estar suficintemente posicionado en lo que creas firme tras un desastre...que los ha habido, los hay y los habrá. Eso parece tan claro ...como que la Blockchain perdurará.


----------



## Gñe (28 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> EN cuestión de cotización, yo creo que todo lo bueno que veas en ETH, es bueno para NEO. De hecho, si la cascada de ETH se potencia al son , Los chinorris van a sacar ICOs como rosquillas.
> 
> No les va a ésos darle a la manivela ni nada...



Si eso lo tengo bastante claro, más cuando hace nada soltaron los chinos que probablemente comenzaban a permitir "ICOs buenas", a ver si es verdad. El tema es si BTC va a volverse a distanciar de ETH ahora que parece que todo sé reestabiliza un poco o si definitivamente ETH va a por el sorpasso, porque en cuanto eso se dé (si se da), el BTC perderá su mayor ventaja que es la de considerarse "el rey" y a saber qué diantre pasa entonces con el BTC y con el mercado en general. No lo tengo nada claro pero tengo una proporción de 8 a 1 de BTC a ETH y ahora ya no sé si llego tarde.

Negrofuturo lo tiene clarísimo, eso no lo dudo lol


----------



## Donald Draper (28 Ene 2018)

Perdón por la ignorancia, pero cuando habláis de NEO vs ETH y tal, os referís a los tokens que irán a partir de ella, al estilo red ETH. Actualmente del top 100 de tokens sólo hay 4 de NEO frente a 94 de ETH.

¿Creeis en la proyección de estos o en la entrada masiva de otros?
Gracias!


----------



## Divad (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Es una decisión aleatoria.



No hay ninguna decisión aleatoria, todo conlleva su causa y efecto 



> Causa y efecto. Toda causa tiene su efecto; todo efecto tiene su causa; todo sucede de acuerdo a la ley; la suerte o azar no es más que el nombre que se le da a la ley no reconocida; hay muchos planos de causalidad, pero nada escapa a la Ley.


----------



## juli (28 Ene 2018)

Gñe dijo:


> Si eso lo tengo bastante claro, más cuando hace nada soltaron los chinos que probablemente comenzaban a permitir "ICOs buenas", a ver si es verdad. El tema es si BTC va a volverse a distanciar de ETH ahora que parece que todo sé reestabiliza un poco o si definitivamente ETH va a por el sorpasso, porque en cuanto eso se dé (si se da), el BTC perderá su mayor ventaja que es la de considerarse "el rey" y a saber qué diantre pasa entonces con el BTC y con el mercado en general. No lo tengo nada claro pero tengo una proporción de 8 a 1 de BTC a ETH y ahora ya no sé si llego tarde.
> 
> Negrofuturo lo tiene clarísimo, eso no lo dudo lol



Pues ahí ya...yo, ni idea. Que son 2 bazas claras en este cotarro , parece bastante claro.

A mí de BTC y las LN, etc , me preocupa el posible aluvión de aplicaciones y desarrollos que genere...y más sobre una plataforma que se anuncia como la más robusta de largo ( AHí sí vería que esa robustez de BTC a la que parecen haberse sacrificado otras prestaciones de las que casi cualquier blockchain de chichcinabo dispone, podría representar un valor añadido interesante - y su independencia, gobernanza, etc...podrían tomar una importancia en su perfil que ahora mismo me parece irrelevante , pues me dice más lo que le falta que lo que ofrece - ). Con éso sí vería a BTC más atractivo que por los tópicos y/o verdades acuñadas que a mi juicio son más que discutibles ( no las niego, pero certeza, no me dan ninguna ). EL caso es que mientras no estemos ahí, ni maldigo ni bendigo...pero no me como la bola y me resulta todo bastante ajeno. ( Lo que, tras la tremenda influenca que ha tenido BTC a cada gesto que se ha marcado en todo Shitland, pues ya me parece digno de celebrar...y a ver si dura ).


----------



## Gñe (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gñe, todo está bien todo es perfecto: Todo.
> 
> Ves el Cosmos... es infinito y nada ocurre allí que no sea perfecta. Un planeta estala y se convierte en un sol.
> 
> ...



Yo vine por lo del Lambo, pero creo que me conformo con un Lada de los 70 ahora.


----------



## juli (28 Ene 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> ¿Creeis en la proyección de estos o en la entrada masiva de otros?
> Gracias!



Probablemente en las 2. Pero en la entrada de otros, seguro. Como churros.


----------



## san_miguel (28 Ene 2018)

Gñe dijo:


> Yo vine por lo del Lambo, pero creo que me conformo con un Lada de los 70 ahora.



Mañana sale COINFI (COFI) en kucoin, si las pillas al principio seguro que te haces un buen ROI.


----------



## Pirro (28 Ene 2018)

¿Qué opináis de la Shit iostoken?

Proyecto chinorri, nuevo de paquete, por lo que sé, la ICO fue privada. Y un WP de poco más de 20 páginas en la que se promete un entorno que puede procesar hasta 100.000 transacciones por segundo -el equivalente en vendemotismo a "este coche era de una señora mayor que apenas lo usaba" versión shitland-

La cuestión sería meter algo y anteponerse a la ludopatía chinocoreana para acto seguido salir cagando leches. Horizonte temporal 1-8 semanas.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (28 Ene 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Perdón por la ignorancia, pero cuando habláis de NEO vs ETH y tal, os referís a los tokens que irán a partir de ella, al estilo red ETH. Actualmente del top 100 de tokens sólo hay 4 de NEO frente a 94 de ETH.
> 
> ¿Creeis en la proyección de estos o en la entrada masiva de otros?
> Gracias!



La cosa es que a día de hoy, una token nueva basada en Eth, bien puede ser Scam, pero de Neo no, porque tiene que pasar ciertos controles por su parte, cumplir ciertos requisitos, lo cual me da mas confianza.


----------



## bubbler (28 Ene 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Patanegra (28 Ene 2018)

si lo del USDT fuese tan grave, las manos fuertes del mercado ya habrian salido pitando, no?

en todo caso, el FUD es sano y necesario para un mercado alcista. Es cuando no quedan mas pesimistas cuando hay que vender, porque todos los compradores potenciales ya han comprado.


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> La cosa es que a día de hoy, una token nueva basada en Eth, bien puede ser Scam, pero de Neo no, porque tiene que pasar ciertos controles por su parte, cumplir ciertos requisitos, lo cual me da mas confianza.



No sólo eso, para crear un nuevo token en Neo tienes que generar un contrato en el que te cobran 5000 de GAS + lo que consuma el resto del contrato. En ETH sale gratis.
Neo hizo eso como medida antiscam.


----------



## Madmarxius (28 Ene 2018)

a todo esto, como anda la escalabilidad de eth? Porque ahora mismo, aúnque digamos, augur acabe el proyecto, eso no puede correr sobre ethereum ahora mismo. Y lo mismo para el resto de tokens de eth, a ver si la reina también está desnuda


----------



## san_miguel (28 Ene 2018)

Quiero recordar que el año pasado por estas fechas BTC estaba en 1100usd. Hoy ETH está en 1225usd....

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kukulkam (28 Ene 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Perdón por la ignorancia, pero cuando habláis de NEO vs ETH y tal, os referís a los tokens que irán a partir de ella, al estilo red ETH. Actualmente del top 100 de tokens sólo hay 4 de NEO frente a 94 de ETH.
> 
> ¿Creeis en la proyección de estos o en la entrada masiva de otros?
> Gracias!



APEX,* ELASTOS *ONTOLOGY y NEX , los cuatro ases de la baraja


----------



## Pablosca (28 Ene 2018)

Qué os parece LBTC? Llevaba días leyendo y como casi siempre ando metido en tops y hace mucho que no huelo un X le he echado unos btc a ver si cogen algo de color. La faena es que he tenido que hacerme cuenta en Yobit, que no me gusta nada de nada. Debe estar en más sitios pero estoy tan hecho a Binance que casi todos los demás me parecen del mismo pelaje, espero no pagar la novatada. Todo sea por un x100


----------



## golden graham (28 Ene 2018)

el Pump en que moneda o en general?


----------



## paketazo (28 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Quiero recordar que el año pasado por estas fechas BTC estaba en 1100usd. Hoy ETH está en 1225usd....
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Personalmente, perfecto que ETH se vaya hasta el infinito y más allá.

Ahora pongamos los pies en el suelo y entendamos que el supply de coins de ETH no tiene nada que ver con BTC, ni tampoco su inflación futura.


Dicho esto, está claro que algo va a pasar en breve en este mercado.

Si el 90% de las coins precisan pasarela BTC para ser adquiridas o comparten dicha pasarela con ETH, que sucederá si por ejemplo ETH pasa a tener pongamos un 50% de dominancia en el mercado.

Se seguirá usando BTC como referente y moneda de cambio/entrada en los mercados, o por el contrarío BTC podría convertirse en una coin más y aparecer más pares dependiendo de la capitalización de cada coin.


¿es el futuro la entrada directa de fiat a la coin que deseemos sin pasar por BTC?


No olvidemos que el gran uso que ha tenido BTc estos años se debió fundamentalmente al auge de las "shitcoins", lo que provocó una gran avalancha de compras referenciadas en BTC como pasarela de entrada.

¿que pasará si BTc deja de ser pasarela?

Es algo que hay que prever si llega a pasar y como puede afectar al universo crypto.

No es mala la diversidad siempre y cuando sirva para mejorar lo actual.

El problema vendrá cuando la masa que todavía apenas sabe lo que es BTC se encuentre con 1500 coins que les volverán locos y lo tomarán a coña.

La otra opción es que BTC de un golpe de efecto, y retorne las cosas a lo que han sido hasta ahora (dominancia en todos los campos, por lo que todo seguirá el curso al que estamos acostumbrados)

Tengo dudas respecto a esto, y el ataque de ETH, es muy fuerte ahora mismo, y dudo que sea un farol a estas alturas de la película.

ojo, que si ETH ataca y termina dominando, podría no ser más que el principio de nuevos ataques por parte de actores que están por abajo.

Un saludo, y sigamos aprendiendo psicología social.


----------



## taichi (28 Ene 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Estoy buscando una tarjeta de prepago para cargar con bitcoin y veo que hay muchas suspendidas y retiradas como en bitstamp, spectrocoin, bitpay ya no dispone de visa. Otras como Skrill tienen malas opiniones ultimamente. ¿Pesais que Bankera va a resolver estos problemas y sacara una tarjeta decente?.
> Se ve que le estan poniendo el cerco a las criptoonedas no dejando cabiarlas por fiat



Bitnovo ahora envía una MasterCard, que funciona perfectamente Tarjeta Bitcoin | tarjeta monedero especializada en Bitcoin


----------



## sabueXo (28 Ene 2018)

TRIG

"Good sunday afternoon, Got the brochures done, banner done, new gov cards done, 

Going to have our our rebranded website done, nothing too crazy just to explain what each branch of blocksafe does. 
Also launching our Inc site, directed towards gov and partners.

All in all a good day. Everything looks like it's coming along really nicely"

Referente a una pregunta sobre relaciones con Europa
"Absolutely! We're open to filling needs in most countries and cultures. We've seen some interest in certain aspects of the network in at least one European country and are following up with that conversation. Really we're focused on dealing with the market need as it's expressed during the pilot phase until prodution has begun. 


*We do plan to apply versions of our tech differently for different cultures around the world. Areas with no civilian firearms market may use our tech more on non lethal forms of self defense for example.* "


----------



## coque42 (28 Ene 2018)

He descubierto una ICO recien lanzada con bastante buena pinta, yo le he echado 2 ETH y tengo 33.283 chapas en metamask. Está en la fase inicial de venta y tiene un 40% de descuento. Se llama Serenity Financial, de momento es poco conocida, pero está en pleno crecimiento. 
Por si os interesa os paso referido: Serenity ICO
Me ha sorprendido que también permita comprar tokens por transferencia bancaria.
Whitepaper: https://serenity-financial.io/static/downloads/serenity_financial_eng.pdf
Me parece una buena chapa para echarle unas pocas perras.


----------



## latostat (28 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Personalmente, perfecto que ETH se vaya hasta el infinito y más allá.
> 
> Ahora pongamos los pies en el suelo y entendamos que el supply de coins de ETH no tiene nada que ver con BTC, ni tampoco su inflación futura.
> 
> ...



Muy interesantes las preguntas que haces Paketazo, yo también me las hago. Por mi parte ya he dejado de referenciar las cotizaciones de mis criptomonedas respecto al bitcoin. Para mí la tendencia es que bitcoin vaya perdiendo poco a poco la dominancia, su tecnología se está quedando obsoleta y salvo milagro de la LN el bitcoin, que ya no es atractivo como inversión para los nuevos inversores, dejará también de ser util como tecnología. Esta transición, por el bien de todos, debe de ser lenta y mes a mes, si es rápida el pánico podrá apoderarse del mercado. De hecho, creo que es el deber de CUALQUIER inversor de criptomonedas sostener al bitcoin con al menos el 5% de su cartera y si ese 5% se va reduciendo mes a mes y poco a poco será buena noticia para todos. 

Asumirá el ETH la dominamcia del bitcoin? Probablemente pero lo hará temporalmente y nunca con la dominancia que el BTC llegó a tener. Me gusta mucho el proyecto de ETH, le doy uso práctico ya hoy a la moneda y los smart contracts para usos utíles pero ETH, al igual que no pudo hacerlo el BTC me temo que no será capaz de aguantar un uso masivo (lo de los criptokitties fue un aviso importante y sería un error cerrar los ojos). Todavía el proyecto está verde y se trabaja para mejorar temas de escalabilidad pero me pregunto si estas tecnologías que nacieron primero pueden aguantar de base la escalabilidad para la que se están preparando las más recientes e igual las que vienen futuras. La candidata mejor posicionada para heredar poco a poco el trono de Bitcoin a corto plazo es ETH, a medio y largo plazo es atrevido hacer predicciones en un mercado tan dinámico y con tantas novedades y lo que diga hoy probablemente no se adaptará a la situación de dentro de un año.


----------



## Claudius (29 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Y por que usan eth y no btc para refugiarse de usdt?



Porque quizás lo vean en tendencia alcista y btc parece que está congelado en el soporte.


----------



## Claudius (29 Ene 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> La cosa es que a día de hoy, una token nueva basada en Eth, bien puede ser Scam, pero de Neo no, porque tiene que pasar ciertos controles por su parte, cumplir ciertos requisitos, lo cual me da mas confianza.



Cuando empieze a extenderse esto en 2018 se acabaron los ICO SCAM en eth.
Eth lleva mucha ventaja a cualquier plataforma de SC, y NEO por ser china, tiene tanta confianza como el chino del barrio cuando le vas a devolver una shit fabricada allí y le pides que te devuelva el dinero.

DAICO Review: Ethereum's Vitalik Buterin's DAO + ICO Token Model?


----------



## Claudius (29 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Y los de BTC no lo ven?
> 
> No está en el soporte congelad, está en el soporte con MACD en venta semanal.. puede ser un mes de bajadas.
> 
> ...



Ya sabes que el análisis técnico en crypto-land, es como cuando en un pueblo del Bierzo profundo se ponen 3 abuelos sentados en el banco a mirar las nubes y a decir, pues va a llover, si, pues a lo mejor, pues quizás, y luego cambia el viento y esas nubes ya no son lo que parecían.


----------



## Claudius (29 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ya ya, eso lo tengo comprobado... pero los de hoy del USDT... todos al ETH...
> eso no es cryptoland?
> 
> Pq no se han ido a la que está en soporte si al estar en soporte solo le queda subir?



Yo eth la tengo en tendencia alcista, y en mis gráficas no ha perdido esa tendencia ni en los envites del btc, era ideal para comprar, ya lo comenté hace unos días.., 'con la boina y sentado en el banco. ' y cuando rompa su ATH y el btc despierte a los 12mil y pico, los 2K los veo muy en el horizonte.

Un dato curioso ha sido que a la par que ha bajado la mempool en btc y las comisiones, el gas en eth también ha seguido esa tendencia.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2018)

Como btc siga asi de comatoso y ETH asi de fuerte en subidas y bajadas, hebemus sorpassso en el mismo Febrero.

Y NEO tambien a pelo y con mucho mas potencial de subida que ETH.
Ya se ha fokeado a LTC.Va a por el TOP 5 y mira a ETH de reojo.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Ene 2018)

Yo he decidido hacer Hold sobre Neo y voy a probar Qtum. 

Ethereum chino y coreano, ahora mismo pintan muy bien


----------



## Cayo Marcio (29 Ene 2018)

Dent listada en Okex, el 3er exchange más grande:

DENT(DENT) Now Available


----------



## lurker (29 Ene 2018)

el nuevo lanzallamas que vende Elon Musk viene con blockchain y cripto

w t f ::

Twitter


----------



## Patanegra (29 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Dent listada en Okex, el 3er exchange más grande:
> 
> DENT(DENT) Now Available



es una pena que esta noticia sale en un dia abajo, en un dia arriba habria subido mucho mas y habria sido una oportunidad para hacer algo de ROI


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Dent listada en Okex, el 3er exchange más grande:
> 
> DENT(DENT) Now Available



En Febrero scan APP para Andoid, el 90% de su mercado.
Lo que no se es el dia.


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (29 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> En Febrero scan APP para Andoid, el 90% de su mercado.
> Lo que no se es el dia.



El 28 creo.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> el nuevo lanzallamas que vende Elon Musk viene con blockchain y cripto
> 
> w t f ::
> 
> Twitter



envia a españa¿ 
yo quiero un lanzallamas


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2018)

Declaración de la NEM Foundation sobre el hackeo de los 534M$

NEM.io Foundation Response to $530 Million in XEM Stolen from Coincheck

_Meanwhile, Coincheck confirmed its intention to refund the stolen money to the affected 260,000 users. According to the announcement, the refunds will be done using the exchange’s own capital._

Tan sobrados de pasta van?


----------



## Patanegra (29 Ene 2018)

eso, de donde saca coincheck esos cientos de millones? mucho capital para un exchange. ienso:


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2018)

Lo que creo es que tendrán o sacarán una "Coincheck coin".


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (29 Ene 2018)

De momento el cloud de Dadi caído, imposible entrar en su ICO. Mal asunto que un cloud se caiga el día de su venta pública. Creo que al final guardaré mis chapas para otros proyectos.

EDIT: La web ha vuelto y al final he entrado con un importe pequeño, que sea lo que Dios quiera :


----------



## juli (29 Ene 2018)

Otro ladrillo en el muro...

Parece que el societe preferencial de ENIGMA, ETHlend, quiere dar liquidez a la cascada con más de 130 tokens ya. ( préstamos fiat con ellos como colateral ).















ETHLend on Quest for Lending Volume

-------------------------

Y , en la "línea Divad" , más cantera israelí :

Presenting the newest member of the Enigma team - software engineer Isan Rivkin Isan is a developer who is passionate about decentralization, machine learning and big data. He has been in the crypto space since 2013 and *is the founder of Ethereum Israel*. Welcome Isan!


----------



## san_miguel (29 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> De momento el cloud de Dadi caído, imposible entrar en su ICO. Mal asunto que un cloud se caiga el día de su venta pública. Creo que al final guardaré mis chapas para otros proyectos.
> 
> EDIT: La web ha vuelto y al final he entrado con un importe pequeño, que sea lo que Dios quiera :



Yo he entrado pero los ether aún estaban pendiente de confirmación. Veremos a ver..

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (29 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Yo he entrado pero los ether aún estaban pendiente de confirmación. Veremos a ver..
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Yo después de 1 hora esperando me acabo de comer un fail.

TxReceipt Status:Fail

Puse 200.000 de gas y wei price a 60. Hay que joderse.


----------



## Bucanero (29 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo he decidido hacer Hold sobre Neo y voy a probar Qtum.
> 
> Ethereum chino y coreano, ahora mismo pintan muy bien



Yo también veo a Neo queriendo llegar arriba en el top 5.

He liquidado lo que me quedaba de btc y me he pasado a Neo que la veo con ganas. Y si veo que pierde fuelle pue a etherium. Para seguir con el baile de negrofuturo. 

Me da la impresión que sube Neo por la huida de btc. Yo creo que los chinos la usan cuando cae btc.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2018 at 14:37 ----------




Pablosca dijo:


> Qué os parece LBTC? Llevaba días leyendo y como casi siempre ando metido en tops y hace mucho que no huelo un X le he echado unos btc a ver si cogen algo de color. La faena es que he tenido que hacerme cuenta en Yobit, que no me gusta nada de nada. Debe estar en más sitios pero estoy tan hecho a Binance que casi todos los demás me parecen del mismo pelaje, espero no pagar la novatada. Todo sea por un x100



Yo en mi humilde opinión la veo muy para especular y esperaría a que terminara la correción del btc que parece que aun le queda. Suerte.


----------



## san_miguel (29 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Yo después de 1 hora esperando me acabo de comer un fail.
> 
> TxReceipt Status:Fail
> 
> Puse 200.000 de gas y wei price a 60. Hay que joderse.



Pues yo aún no lo sé, he tenido que salir y hasta dentro de 1hora no se como habrá ido. Pero vamos, puse los mismos parámetros que tu 60/200000. Creo que han hecho Sold out en 9 minutos.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (29 Ene 2018)

Quiero ponerme serio. A los que les gusta comprar chicharros...creo que ya la han hablado aqui un par de veces.. *TeslaCoin*

TeslaCoin (TES) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

*Teslacoin*
Marketcap: 6.4 millones USD (viene de hacer ya casi un x 4 desde hace 2 dias) de $0.24 a $0.87... ha subido con volumen pero parece que se esta quedando lateral en este momento...podria quedarse ahi un tiempo y despegar con fuerza.
Por ahora solo en *Cryptopia.
*

Podria ser la proxima PacCoin?


----------



## lurker (29 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Yo después de 1 hora esperando me acabo de comer un fail.
> 
> TxReceipt Status:Fail
> 
> Puse 200.000 de gas y wei price a 60. Hay que joderse.



Me ha pasado lo mismo compi, qué putada. Hay un huevo de gente quejándose en el telegram por el mismo motivo, qué chapuza joder :´( en fin me guardo el eth para bee y gems (a ver si cambian la estructura de venta, están trabajando en ello) a ver si hay más suerte


----------



## san_miguel (29 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Me ha pasado lo mismo compi, qué putada. Hay un huevo de gente quejándose en el telegram por el mismo motivo, qué chapuza joder :´( en fin me guardo el eth para bee y gems (a ver si cambian la estructura de venta, están trabajando en ello) a ver si hay más suerte



Lo mismo, lo acabo de comprobar, ha sido imposible. Veremos Bee, mañana mandan el correo con lo máximo que se puede invertir el que haya tenido la suerte de ser seleccionado en la whitelist.


----------



## lurker (29 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Lo mismo, lo acabo de comprobar, ha sido imposible. Veremos Bee, mañana mandan el correo con lo máximo que se puede invertir el que haya tenido la suerte de ser seleccionado en la whitelist.




Buenas, te han confirmado BEE?
a mi en Beenest me aparece lo siguiente:
Your Status:
KYC Is Over

quiere decir que me quedo fuera? 

edito: vale acabo de leer que a los que aprueben mandan el mail mañana con la contribución máxima...ok


----------



## san_miguel (29 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Buenas, te han confirmado BEE?
> a mi en Beenest me aparece lo siguiente:
> Your Status:
> KYC Is Over
> ...



Deberian haberte mandando un mail antes diciendo que has sido seleccionado y pasado el KYC.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (29 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Otro ladrillo en el muro...
> 
> Parece que el societe preferencial de ENIGMA, ETHlend, quiere dar liquidez a la cascada con más de 130 tokens ya. ( préstamos fiat con ellos como colateral ).
> 
> ...



Como inversor en ETHLend me alegro mucho de esto y de los tokens recibidos en el wallet de Eidoo. ¿Sabéis si algún otra ICO las utiliza?

PD. ¿Alguien más se va a meter en WePower?
PD2. Negrofuturo, estamos a 29 y no he visto mis ETH a 24.000 dólares, ¿qué ha pasado? ::


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si el método de Negrofuturo se hubiese cumplido me habría hecho discípulo suyo ajaja...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




No hay métodos seguros salvo que seas el creador del mercado.

Por mucho que miremos y requetemiremos la red buscando datos, tenemos que entender que los datos buenos, cuando llegan a nosotros, ya están obsoletos. 

Tener una ventana y mirar por ella la pantalla de coinmarketcap de dentro de un año, no tendría precio, y eso es lo que tratamos de indagar aquí.

Yo veo poco, pero ahora lo que veo es que esto pierde capitalización con goteo constante, y los máximos decrecientes se siguen cumpliendo.

Si percutimos el próximo suelo de BTC toca serenata a la baja de posiblemente meses, y lo devolver ATH cada semana va a atener que esperar quizá para la próxima explosión del big bang.

Los mercados maduran, y este empieza a estar maduro, y eso lo volverá tedioso y carente de gracia.

Quizá ahora mismo en algún lugar este naciendo otro mercado que nada tenga que ver con crypto, y en 5 años será archiconocido y acudirá el dinero a él como moscas al azúcar.

Yo soy pesimista a pesar de no ver un "negro futuro", pero veo una consolidación que podría tirarse semanas o meses en tierra de nadie...lo que no saca que muchas coins sigan tirando respecto al 90% restante.


Es como las minas de oro, cuanto más sacas menos queda...lo que no sé es si queda mucho filón todavía por extraer, o hay que ir buscando nuevos yacimientos.

Mucho cuidado, y espero que todos tengáis vuestro ROI a buen recaudo.

Antes del 15 de febrero creo que saldremos de dudas en cuanto la dirección definitiva que tomaremos en 2018.

Por cierto, estos movimientos son buenos para distribuir las coins y repartir el premio, o la cagada.

un saludo


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (29 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Quizá ahora mismo en algún lugar este naciendo otro mercado que nada tenga que ver con crypto, y en 5 años será archiconocido y acudirá el dinero a él como moscas al azúcar.



Yo creo que ese lugar son las energías renovables, pero tampoco estoy seguro. Con todo I put (part of) my money where my mouth is.


----------



## haruki murakami (29 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> No hay métodos seguros salvo que seas el creador del mercado.
> 
> ...



Yo me pregunto constantemente, a nivel psicologico que implicaria si en unos dias Ethereum supera en marketcap a Bitcoin?, Eso deberia ser una noticia mundial...pero eso reactivaria el criptomundo, la gente del comun que aun no ha querido subirse a bitcoin lo verian como algo positivo y se meterian al criptomercado o pensaran que eso de Ethereum debe ser otra piramide y que si bitcoin ya no es el primero entonces ya no vale meterse?


----------



## lurker (29 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> PD. ¿Alguien más se va a meter en WePower?



yo...ya que no he podido en dadi, y me empieza a pintar feo para bee...a wepower entro seguro. 0,2eth máximo y luego GAS WAR , a ver como va...


----------



## Polo_00 (29 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> No hay métodos seguros salvo que seas el creador del mercado.
> 
> ...



Joder que mal rollo...Y lo peor de todo es que puedes llevar razón y el mercado ya esté madurado. 
El problema es la falta de información para acceder a mercados cada vez más rápidos y complejos y que cuando tienes unos conocimientos adquiridos vuelve a saltar a Otro producto, tecnología o bien...Y vuelves a empezar de 0...

Yo también pienso que está primera mitad de 2018 va a.ser decisiva. Veo demasiadas gráficas, demasiadas apuestas y ada uno con su tema y su coin. Y cada forero cree que su crypto va a subir...Yo creo que se nos está escapando algo en este mercado que todavía no hemos comprendido y cuando lo hagamos probablemente sea tarde.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (29 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> yo...ya que no he podido en dadi, y me empieza a pintar feo para bee...a wepower entro seguro. 0,2eth máximo y luego GAS WAR , a ver como va...



Yo invierto 0,2 y listo. Le veo potencial pero deberían haberlo organizado mejor, entre las ballenas que ya están y las que se van a meter después de las 5 horas de cap individual a 0,2 ETH no me dan ganas de meterle más.


----------



## Zaucol (29 Ene 2018)

Atención a Po.et que va para arriba!!


----------



## juli (29 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> ...Si percutimos el próximo suelo de BTC toca serenata a la baja de posiblemente meses, y lo devolver ATH cada semana va a atener que esperar quizá para la próxima explosión del big bang.
> 
> Los mercados maduran, y este empieza a estar maduro, y eso lo volverá tedioso y carente de gracia.
> 
> Quizá ahora mismo en algún lugar este naciendo otro mercado que nada tenga que ver con crypto, y en 5 años será archiconocido y acudirá el dinero a él como moscas al azúcar....



Otra puede ser que BTC percuta...e importe un huevo ( o lo haga en otra medida a las previamente conocidas...o sin afectar a TODAS las blockchains ).

Y otra, cómo madure el mercado . Veo perfectamente posible que cuanto más definido esté todo, más "chupe" ETH y su cascada...y una EONRME parte del resto parezan chabolitas alrededor de un castillo ( que eran atractivas en un ciclón alcista...pero sin haberlo...algo de lo que huir ).

El suministro fiat del que puede disponer ETH por la cantidad de intereses empresariales que lo soportan y que quieren hacerse con la blockchain, será más influyente cuanto menos dinero se mueve en general.

La Ethereum Enterprises Alliance es un asalto inequívoco a la blockchain. Como decía pisitófilos, en cierto modo, CPM ( Cuanto peor, mejor ).

Ahora mismo que ETH mantenga el ritmo y el cap bajase ya iba a ser una escabechina por erosión de cojones...y, ya sabemos : La Castuza hace sus planes a AÑOS VISTA...y con Cash a manta...por papel , será...

Ni idea de por dónde irán los tiros ahora mismo, ok...pero que ETH se ve vanguardia de este sector , solo o con otros, SIP...y que este sector, vanguardia tecnológica mundial, también.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (29 Ene 2018)

Zaucol dijo:


> Atención a Po.et que va para arriba!!



Parece que acaban de anunciar partnership con Digital Media Network Maven 
( ni idea de que va)

https://medium.com/p/announcing-our-partnership-with-digital-media-network-maven-584fc5ac8fa7


----------



## Zaucol (29 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Parece que acaban de anunciar partnership con Digital Media Network Maven
> ( ni idea de que va)
> 
> https://medium.com/p/announcing-our-partnership-with-digital-media-network-maven-584fc5ac8fa7



Luego investigo pero a priori tiene buena pinta


----------



## haruki murakami (29 Ene 2018)

El famosisimo 33% de dominancia del bitcoin en Coinmarketcap aun no ha fallado... minima dominacia del Bitcoin es de 33.2%, vamos para el tercer round...veremos si falla ese punto del 33.2% y si cae mas o bitcoin logra rebotar....a mi me parece que los creadores del juego aun no se deciden a darle relevancia a Ethereum o a meterle los cohetes a Bitcoin....


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2018)

Roger Ver en plan Hobbit:Twitter


----------



## juli (29 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> El famosisimo 33% de dominancia del bitcoin en Coinmarketcap aun no ha fallado... minima dominacia del Bitcoin es de 33.2%, vamos para el tercer round...veremos si falla ese punto del 33.2% y si cae mas o bitcoin logra rebotar....a mi me parece que los creadores del juego aun no se deciden a darle relevancia a Ethereum o a meterle los cohetes a Bitcoin....



EThereum ya tiene relevancia...igual que la tiene BTC.

Un par o 2 de plataformas "totales" más...unas cuantas pasarelas de paqo...

Una tendencia bajista sólo acentuaría esa criba. Porque las comentadas, fuertes, se harán con el medio.

Lo de las dominancias y todo éso...para mí, en segundo plano. Este tran-trán, por ejmplo, erosiona todo...pero consolida , a su vez, tokens de ETH quw van dando pasos, haciendo cada vez más cosas ( tokens que estarían fuera de esos 2 grandes grupos ). Esos no se diluyen...perduran, pues son parte del paisaje.

De ehcho, aunquetodo se pusiera burramente bullish una, dos , tres veces más...siempre , al final...tendería al "precio real" del sector, a la post-burbuja.

El sector está en pañales. Hay mucho que pillar. En qué papel de regalo lo envuelvan...no lo veo capital ( aunque posiblemente, sí , a ratos , de lo más incómodo ).

Tranquilidá y wenos alimentos.


----------



## iaGulin (29 Ene 2018)

Estoy poniendo mi paciencia como holder a prueba :S
Me mantengo con KMD, ENG e IOTA desde hace un mes sin tocarlo nada; a ver si toca una alegría pronto xD


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2018)

Algunos rumores sobre IOTA: Imgur: The magic of the Internet

This is the reason you haven't heard much from IOTA lately. Big things coming! : CryptoCurrency


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2018)

un ojo a DENT q es posible que esta noche los asiaticos le metan mas tralla y se vaya a 0.08 mas todo el FOMO de la nueva app de android en febrero

o no ienso:

De monento hoy number one en subidas


----------



## haruki murakami (29 Ene 2018)

Referente a Security tokens de lo que hablo Claudius unas muchas paginas atras, he encontrado que:

Kodakcoin sera un security y se podra tradear en la plataforma de Tzero.(tZERO to Trade KODAKCoin on Its Future U.S. Regulated Security Token Trading Platform | Business Wire)
Tzero sera otro security token
tZERO *es otro...pero parece que este security token no se compra con criptos..sino con Fiat.*
Overstock And tZERO: Where Are We On The ICO? - Overstock.com, Inc. (NASDAQ:OSTK) | Seeking Alpha


----------



## Gurney (29 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> un ojo a DENT q es posible que esta noche los asiaticos le metan mas tralla y se vaya a 0.08 mas todo el FOMO de la nueva app de android en febrero
> 
> o no ienso:
> 
> De monento hoy number one en subidas





Sería la hostia anticiparse a sus pulls y pushes...


----------



## Sam2528 (29 Ene 2018)

Les recomiendo leer este artículo
Por qué los portugueses están cada vez más emocionados... | News | Cointelegraph


----------



## haruki murakami (29 Ene 2018)

Esta ICO ha sido tremenda!!! por ahora la mejor que he visto...creciemiento abrumador en *menos de 4 dias lleva un x25 *
Smartlands (SLT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Esta ICO ha sido tremenda!!! por ahora la mejor que he visto...creciemiento abrumador en *menos de 4 dias lleva un x25 *
> Smartlands (SLT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap




de donde ha salido eso ::


----------



## haruki murakami (29 Ene 2018)

Lo de Bankera es una monstruosidad...


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (29 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> de donde ha salido eso ::



Y cómo puedo saberlo para la próxima vez??? ::::::


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Yo creo que ese lugar son las energías renovables, pero tampoco estoy seguro. Con todo I put (part of) my money where my mouth is.



No, no serán las energías renovables. Ese nicho ya se exprimió hace muchos años.

Gamesa, Vestas, Jinko Solar...eso ya pasó...

El boom del litio que nunca fue tal, ya voló...

Las tierras raras...

El próximo pelotazo que se geste podría estar en la red, y poderse operar como hoy se opera una acción, o una crypto, o podría estar a pie de calle...

Para que se produzca una burbuja, uno de los factores es la velocidad de circulación del dinero hacia ese activo/s

En el 2000 la burbuja de las .com se infló relativamente años atrás, había movilidad de capitales relativamente lenta a lo que hoy estamos acostumbrados. 

Un españolito, no tenía fácil acceder a un mercado OTC, y abrir un broker al otro lado del charco, no era sencillo, pues hacía falta papeleo que "aun que no lo creáis", había que hacerlo vía postal.

Luego las transferencias internacionales estaban vetadas para muchos países y ciudadanos.

Hoy compras con € en OTC, y se hace la conversión al instante a $, la movilidad de los capitales es global y rápida.

En el mundo crypto es una salvajada, hoy mismo podemos abrir cuenta en varios exchangers en horas, depositar fiat casi de un día para otro, y operar en crypto a nivel global casi al instante...yo creo que esto hace que todo vaya más rápido.

Quizá una burbuja que antes necesitaba 10 años para crearse, hoy se crea en pocos meses...no me refiero al crypto, me refiero a cualquier cosa cotizada.

El próximo gran mercado podría ser el comercio de cañamones, los derechos de imagen, o el alquiler de tiempo vital...¿quién sabe?

¿cuantos supimos de BTC en el 2008 o 2009? ... ¿un uno por diez mil?...¿de ese 1 por 10.000 cuantos invirtieron o minaron?

¿Cuantos compraron oro en los primeros meses del milenio?

¿y solares en los 60 en el centro de urbes o bajos comerciales?

Un genio de los negocios puede ser cualquiera de nosotros, pero para ello, hemos de anticipar el futuro.

No hay que ser un genio leyendo charts, o saber contabilidad, ni tan siquiera hay que ser buen economista...

Solo basta con llevar la contraria a la media y acertar.

¿qué será lo próximo?

Acepto sugerencias de cualquier alma caritativa que me ilumine.


----------



## haruki murakami (29 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> de donde ha salido eso ::



Ni idea...se supone que el hard cap era USD 25 millones y solo recogieron 1.7 millones...y ya mira donde va...

Este token...es interesante en cierta manera...es utility token, vamos como el 99% de los tokens ahora....pero lo que propone SMARTLANDS es crear tambien una cascada de subtokens que podran hacer los agricultores que quieran hacer su ICO para financiarse. Solo que esos tokens van a estar asegurados con sus activos agricolas... es decir que si tienes una finca con dos hectareas de nueces y vendes tu nueces a 1 euro sin procesar, pero con una planta de procesamiento "para añadir valor al producto" puedes vender tus nueces a dos o 3 euros, pues montas tu ICO en smartlands para que inversores metan su dinero y apoyen tu plan de negocio, los inversores van a tener asegurado su capital cripto en los cultivos de las nueces...todo es con smart contracts...por lo que los contratos que hago el anunciante del ICO sera distinto.

Aun estoy leyendo mas... esta un poco complejo...*el token SLT es utility...pero los subtokens de los agricultores (subtokens se llaman ATB ) se podrian decir que son algo parecido a los securities 

ABTs issued on the platform will be treated as securities.

ABT - asset backed token*

Para que una compania de agricultura quiera hacer su ICO debe tener lo de abajo...y he leido por ahi que *quien audita todo es Deloitte.*
Your company should:

Make a brief presentation about your company and describe the idea for ICO
Have sufficient market value of assets to provide for collateralization.
Business plan that describes strong growth prospects backed by market analysis and reasoning for expansion/introduction of innovations.
Have a clearly defined market opportunity to grow revenues that can increase incomes.
Have a clearly defined plan of how the company can increase revenues and incomes in 2- 4 years.
Be able to make sufficient contributions toward making the project successful.
Have high level of technological solutions introduced that secures high efficiency, transparency/accountability, low risks or plans to introduce them (with detailed feasibility study and roadmap attached).
Supporting Documents

Completed Application Form - Required
Most Recent Business Plan - Required
Two Years of Financial Statements - Preferred but Optional



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How tokenholders will affect decisions?
The tokenholders will have the opportunity to make the following decisions by voting:
1. Determination of priority directions for the development of the Platform
2. Establishment and modification of the rules of the Platform
3. Appointment and removal of certain senior officers of the Platform
4. Creating and amending standardized legal structures
5. Definition of standard procedures for technical and financial audit for companies wishing to
attract financing on the Platform
6. Taking extraordinary measures in case of unlawful actions in relation to holders of tokens issued
on the Platform.
Voting will be implemented with built-in token capabilities of Stellar platform and will provide for
distributed governance principle, which will ensure protection from falsification of results by means of
distributed ledger
How will SLT holders benefit from new issues of asset based tokens for the agricultural
company on the Platform?
Holders of ABTs issued on the Platform will be obliged to purchase part of SLTs, in order to involve
investors to the governance of the Platform. Thus, the control of the Platform will be in the hands of the
community of ABT investor, which will increase the credibility of the rules enforced by the Platform. As a
result, participants of SLT crowdsale will enjoy SLT price appreciation due to constant demand.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2018 at 20:50 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> No, no serán las energías renovables. Ese nicho ya se exprimió hace muchos años.
> 
> Gamesa, Vestas, Jinko Solar...eso ya pasó...
> 
> ...



*X2 *Yo soy otro que acepto sugerencias


----------



## Divad (29 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Declaración de la NEM Foundation sobre el hackeo de los 534M$
> 
> NEM.io Foundation Response to $530 Million in XEM Stolen from Coincheck
> 
> ...



El jugador gana si no hace nada (hold) y si te pones a tradear entre los márgenes de los bots puedes ganar extras gujosos + comprar al mismo valor que estaba antes de iniciar la subida:XX:

Mientras el ganado esté entretenido pocos serán los que se quejarán cuando llegue la transición. Por lo tanto, todos contentos... 

El anonimato no existe, es una tomadura de pelo y encima lo firmamos cuando contratamos el servicio :XX: para conectarte a la red usamos el router y el router para que no nos quejemos nos lo regalan! Qué bueno es el amo! :XX: 

Hay que tener cuidado con los amigos "hackers" del amo no vaya a ser que hagan vacíos selectivos de carteras
Spectre: vulnerabilidad que afecta a todos los microprocesadores del mundo
State X: Obtener Contraseñas Gracias al Volcado de la Memoria RAM

Si has usado la clave privada la cartera está expuesta. Fichero + clave o cuentas multifirmas es la única manera que tocaría las pelotas al amigo "hacker". 



Spoiler



Ordenes del bot en los dispositivos:
- En cualquier momento que conectes un equipo a la red, todas las claves privadas que se hayan escrito son enviadas e introducidas a la BBDD central con los datos ISP. Te ven hasta el fb :XX:
- Llega el momento que sale el "hacker" en escena y las cuentas son desplumadas en segundos.



El amo sabe todo cuanto hacemos gracias a sus juguetes, veremos si los juguetes que saldrán para verano por parte de sirin son encriptados y sin puertas traseras en la memoria ram :: solo por ser el nuevo juguete creado por y para el nuevo juego ya será otro pelotazo :fiufiu:



juli dijo:


> Otro ladrillo en el muro...
> 
> Parece que el societe preferencial de ENIGMA, ETHlend, quiere dar liquidez a la cascada con más de 130 tokens ya. ( préstamos fiat con ellos como colateral ).
> 
> ...



El oficio que tanto les gusta a los judíos...:XX:




paketazo dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> No hay métodos seguros salvo que seas el creador del mercado.
> 
> ...



Solo hay un método seguro, el volumen fijado en los diferentes valores y para verlos donde se agrupan hay que reducir los decimales ya sea en compras o ventas. Teniendo los márgenes de referencia con los bots cantando en el chat del discord podría facilitar más las ganancias.

La versión mejorada del bot sería que se pusiera el solo a trabajar :rolleye: 

Neo está a $20 de superar el techo, tiene 17 días para hacerse la foto de final de año y acabar con unos números brillantes, lo aprendí de ti  En el nuevo año chino ya será cuestión de horas o algunos días que se ponga lateral o la bajan con palotes.:fiufiu:

Los siguientes pelotazos los darán las copias de las hijas de ETH (Suiza y global)
NEO dApp (China)
https://eco.qtum.org/dapps (Korea)

En la siguiente mejora tecnológica dejarán de existir la cadena de bloques y para ello queda hasta el 2025 mínimo de la mano de iota u otra que se esté cocinando. 

Lo divertido será el nuevo sistema de gobierno de la mano de aragon sin tener que pagar la deuda contraída en el sistema fiduciario por los mismos trileros que ahora están en eth y otras cryptos. :: 

Tenemos un año divertido.



juli dijo:


> Otra puede ser que BTC percuta...e importe un huevo ( o lo haga en otra medida a las previamente conocidas...o sin afectar a TODAS las blockchains ).
> 
> Y otra, cómo madure el mercado . Veo perfectamente posible que cuanto más definido esté todo, más "chupe" ETH y su cascada...y una EONRME parte del resto parezan chabolitas alrededor de un castillo ( que eran atractivas en un ciclón alcista...pero sin haberlo...algo de lo que huir ).
> 
> ...



Puede ser que primero den el pelotazo las plataformas eth, neo, qtum, waves,... y una vez consolidadas bitcoin saldrá en escena con alguna mejora o sino acabará congelada 



Gurney dijo:


> Sería la hostia anticiparse a sus pulls y pushes...



Acaban de dar el primero aviso y ya está bien barata ::

Disfrutad!


----------



## Vde (29 Ene 2018)

El smartlands es interesante por dos aspectos: el modelo de negocio es tangible (tierras y cultivos), y no te venden un software ni una app que puede ser humo

Y luego, que se apoya en Stellar como moneda de compra, y no ETH como suele ser en la mayoría de las ICOs


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (29 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hola Peke:
> 
> Puedes pegar ese enlace de los 24000, y lo leemos todos?



Claro, lince de los negocios ::; te pongo mi post donde aparecen no uno, sino dos enlaces de tu chorrada. Cosas de no saber tener la boca cerrada cuando no sabes de lo que hablas. De nada por la información.

Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII - Página 625


----------



## haruki murakami (29 Ene 2018)

Vde dijo:


> El smartlands es interesante por dos aspectos: el modelo de negocio es tangible (tierras y cultivos), y no te venden un software ni una app que puede ser humo
> 
> Y luego, que se apoya en Stellar como moneda de compra, y no ETH como suele ser en la mayoría de las ICOs



LLevas Smartlands? ilustranos un poco mas...a mi todo eso de subtoken (ABTs) me trae un poco cabezon...interesante seria ver que proyectos ya hay con ICO dentro de smartlands...que creo que aun no hay...en el momento en que comienzen a listar ICOs con sus ABTs interesantes podria irse a la galaxia de andromeda...el to the moon le quedaria pequeño.

Por lo pronto que he leido para hacer ICOs dentro de smartland dado la auditoria de Deloitte no se ve tan facil... queda pendiente de averiguar como se ven beneficiado los holders de Smartlands y como los inversionistas...


----------



## haruki murakami (29 Ene 2018)

De Smartlands aparentemente por lo que leo...es que si inviertes en una empresa que ya tiene su token (ABT) al final la empresa/agricultor reparte el profit con los holders de su token (ABT)...vamos que viene a ser como para que te den *un sueldo NESCAFE *si a la empresa le va bien con la inversion...

El negocio de Smartlands es la de auditar si el modelo de negocio (ICO) puede ser rentable o no, y de listar el ABT en el DEX de Stellar para que sea tradeable. Smartlands le cobra las fees de esa auditoria a la empresa agricola.

Un punto negativo o quien sabe si lo sea... es que *los ABTs solo podrian ser tradeables en el DEX de Stellar*...


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (29 Ene 2018)

Ya que en este hilo gusta tanto el tema de "los listos", ¿habéis visto el equipo de cerebritos que han parido IOT Token?

IOS | Decentralized Internet of Services Platform

Creo que voy a invertir unas perras y dejarlas a largo.

Tienen un plantillote que ya querrían Madrid o Barça (si fueran equipos de programación, claro :XX: )


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (29 Ene 2018)

Dent ya esta activo en Okex? Aun no aparece en markets en coinmarketcap.

saludos.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2018 at 21:57 ----------

Por cierto, no se si se ha hablado aquí pero me parece una coin interesante que esta pasando bastante desapercibida, me exploayare un poco:

Nebulas(NAS)

¿Por qué? Pues porque es la primera blockchain 3.0 que tendrá mainnet (junto con ICON). Porque el proyecto es muy bueno, con recompensa para los desarrolladores por desarrollar DAps en Nebulas. Porque el día de mañana una search engine en blockchain será necesaria, y son los primeros en desarrollarlo. Porque el equipo es de escándalo, he visto muchas conferencias de Hitters Xu y es como Charles (CEO Cardano) pero con una visión mucho más integradora de comunidad blockchain. 

Porque las conexiones de Hitters Xu con la blockchain en China e internacionalmente son muy prometedoras (co-fundador de Neo, charlas con Vitalik cuando Ethereum aún no era nada, gran amigo del CEO de Tecent). Porque me gusta que un proyecto se centre en el desarrollo y no en el marketing. Porque NEO no está consiguiendo todos los partners en China que se esperaba (muchos los está consiguiendo VeChain) y puede ser una oportunidad para Nebulas extraordinaria. A todo esto le sumas que no está en Binance de uso mayoritario occidental, sino que está en Huobi y OKEx, ambos de uso mayoritario chino.


El resto os lo dejo a vosotros, por si os interesa.

Team | Nebulas - Decentralized Search Framework


Nebulas (NAS) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (29 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Lo de Bankera es una monstruosidad...



El que es una monstruosidad?


----------



## haruki murakami (29 Ene 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> El que es una monstruosidad?



la cantidad de contribuyentes...y lo que lleva la ICO en USD


----------



## Pirro (29 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> No, no serán las energías renovables. Ese nicho ya se exprimió hace muchos años.
> 
> Gamesa, Vestas, Jinko Solar...eso ya pasó...
> 
> ...



A las cryptos les queda cuerda especulativa para rato. Pongamos que tras un 2017 acojonante tenemos un 2018 de corrección, sin ATH y en lateral descendente. Sería normal, lo normal no fue lo que vimos el año pasado.

En un escenario así quizá el TOP 10 se ponga aburrido, soporífero, pero seguiremos viendo movimientos brutales y luchas encarnizadas en mercaduchos dejados de la mano de Dios para alcanzar un puesto 41 en el Coinmarketcap. Y ahí tendremos que estar nosotros con independencia de nuestras cryptofilias.

Lo dije ayer y lo redigo hoy: IOStoken. 

- Proyecto chino.

- Opaco 

- Inicia su andadura cotizando en un grande -Binance-

- Aspira a crear un ecosistema, rollo NEO o Ethereum.

- Introduce un nuevo concepto, no es PoW ni PoS, sino Proof of Believability ::

- Por ahora la Blockchain no se ha lanzado, funciona como token ERC20.

Tiene toda la pinta que lo venderán como la repolla en verso -aunque pueda ser la séptima mierda, lo desconozco- y lo pumpearan a lo largo de este año. 

Sin entrar en cuestiones técnicas, a mi juicio reúne todas las características de shitcoin altamente pumpeable. Aún no le he entrado, pero estos días le meteré medio bitcoin para ir abriendo boca.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (29 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> la cantidad de contribuyentes...y lo que lleva la ICO en USD



Truñaco gordo o recomendable?


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2018)

Muy bien *Clapham* ahora empiezas a entender uno de los motivos por el que tu dios te ha colocado en este lugar y en este tiempo.

Tu camino está escrito, solo has de recorrerlo.

Tu destino...vender todo lo material y cambiarlo por humo de cryptotulipán.


----------



## haruki murakami (29 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham y su metodo " cientifico .
> Resulta que el clapham lleva dos dias " zambuyido " en el micromundo bulbujil del las cryptos lilliputienses , porque al clapham no le convenceras
> con eso de salvemos a Willy y cantemos juntos el kumbaya ...porque
> te cala desde que sacas la guitarra del estuche .
> ...



Que bueno que vuelves al criptomundo!! esa coin naranja no sera Luna Coin?


Edito: *La tercera que estas pillando es TeslaCoin*


----------



## stiff upper lip (29 Ene 2018)

Vde dijo:


> El smartlands es interesante por dos aspectos: el modelo de negocio es tangible (tierras y cultivos), y no te venden un software ni una app que puede ser humo
> 
> Y luego, que se apoya en Stellar como moneda de compra, y no ETH como suele ser en la mayoría de las ICOs



La pregunta de siempre: ¿Por qué es necesario el token?


----------



## juli (29 Ene 2018)

Acabo de volver...y se me ha coláo un zanks...paso de marujeos.

borrado.


----------



## emere (29 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Ya que en este hilo gusta tanto el tema de "los listos", ¿habéis visto el equipo de cerebritos que han parido IOT Token?
> 
> IOS | Decentralized Internet of Services Platform
> 
> ...



Hostias, si que es un plantillote. Me uno a tu compra.
EDIT: Un segundo, habrá que investigar mejor, no se si es puro FUD pero aquí comentan algo de scam.
Conocéis IOST? | Foro Coin - Bitcoin, Ethereum y Criptomonedas


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (29 Ene 2018)

Creo que en este hilo se pasan ciertos comentarios validos por el forro y otros tantos de disputas, palabras huecas y tonterías varias quedan con chincheta.

A ver si sanidad se pasa por el hilo.

Cada cual..


----------



## PREDATOR (29 Ene 2018)

Poco se esta hablando de NEO,
Ha soportado bien la corrección y las debilidades se pueden convertir en fortalezas...
Recordad que NEO genera GAS, no lo dejeis en Exchn.



Spoiler













Futuro pelotazo:
DAV


----------



## besto (29 Ene 2018)

Os habeis fijado que parece haber un patron horario en cryptomundo? Al menos el ultimo mes las peores bajadas son casi siempre por la noche y luego durante el día suele haber unas horas mejores a partir de las 14:00 y hasta la hora de cenar. Todo lo anterior tomando como referencia el horario español.
No sé si estará relacionado con los disgustos que les han dado en china, corea y tal...
Ahora mismo en caso de duda vender al irse a la cama, dejar orden de compra puesta mas abajo y vender al dia siguiente por la tarde o mantener si se ve el horizonte despejado.


----------



## turminator (29 Ene 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Recordad que NEO genera GAS, no lo dejeis en Exchn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para los neófitos, a que te refieres con que genera GAS, y porque no debemos dejarlo a exchanges? Gracias.


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (29 Ene 2018)

turminator dijo:


> Para los neófitos, a que te refieres con que genera GAS, y porque no debemos dejarlo a exchanges? Gracias.



Yo también soy nuevo. Conservo algunas docenas de NEO en NEON a través de Ledger Nano S y cada vez que lo abro, me ofrece reclamar GAS como ¿premio? por tener los NEO ahí metidos.


----------



## coque42 (29 Ene 2018)

turminator dijo:


> Para los neófitos, a que te refieres con que genera GAS, y porque no debemos dejarlo a exchanges? Gracias.



El NEO si lo dejas en la wallet de escritorio (NEON) produce GAS como si estuvieras haciendo stake (pero puedes apagar el ordenador o cerrar sesión). En el exchange no produce GAS.


----------



## Patanegra (29 Ene 2018)

es mi primera ICo, un poco de ayuda por favor: Arc Bloc me indica que he pasado el KYC y que la "public sale" empieza el 3 de febrero.... o sea hay que esperar a esa fecha para que te den una direccion donde enviar tus ETH?


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> es mi primera ICo, un poco de ayuda por favor: Arc Bloc me indica que he pasado el KYC y que la "public sale" empieza el 3 de febrero.... o sea hay que esperar a esa fecha para que te den una direccion donde enviar tus ETH?



Si, tienes que esperar hasta esa fecha.


----------



## thanthalas (30 Ene 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> El NEO si lo dejas en la wallet de escritorio (NEON) produce GAS como si estuvieras haciendo stake (pero puedes apagar el ordenador o cerrar sesión). En el exchange no produce GAS.



Con alguna excepcion.En binance te dan el gas generado mensualmente y en kucoin semanalmente.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (30 Ene 2018)




----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (30 Ene 2018)

emere dijo:


> Hostias, si que es un plantillote. Me uno a tu compra.
> EDIT: Un segundo, habrá que investigar mejor, no se si es puro FUD pero aquí comentan algo de scam.
> Conocéis IOST? | Foro Coin - Bitcoin, Ethereum y Criptomonedas



Buena observación he investigado un poco el asunto pero no he sacado nada en claro sobre la falsedad, habrá que bucear bien en Bitcointalk, aunque da algo de palo. 

Eso sí, me ha sorprendido ver la cantidad de gente que tienen en sus canales de Telegram, nunca había visto nada igual, 52K por cada uno de los 2 canales oficiales, 100.000 tíos metidos, nunca había visto tal aglomeración.


----------



## jorgitonew (30 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> No, no serán las energías renovables. Ese nicho ya se exprimió hace muchos años.
> 
> Gamesa, Vestas, Jinko Solar...eso ya pasó...
> 
> ...



agricultura, sin duda cumple los requisitos y quienes nos estamos metiendo estamos sacando muchos margenes


----------



## StalkerTlön (30 Ene 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


>



A ver si es verdad que se anima DENT, hoy he recargado un poco mis posiciones:rolleye:


----------



## jorgitonew (30 Ene 2018)

ignis ya habilitado en bittrex


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (30 Ene 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Buena observación he investigado un poco el asunto pero no he sacado nada en claro sobre la falsedad, habrá que bucear bien en Bitcointalk, aunque da algo de palo.
> 
> Eso sí, me ha sorprendido ver la cantidad de gente que tienen en sus canales de Telegram, nunca había visto nada igual, 52K por cada uno de los 2 canales oficiales, 100.000 tíos metidos, nunca había visto tal aglomeración.



Es por el airdrop de tokens gratis que dieron. La condición era compartir un código en el grupo Telegram (creo)
Desde luego cuando repartan los tokens digo yo que la gente que no conozca el proyecto venda multitud de esos tokens.


----------



## djun (30 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> humo , humo ...pues tampoco
> El clapham cree en los elementos y en la suerte divina ...si es que el clapham tiene a Elokim de su lado ...incluso cuando va a Cuba tiene a los
> orishas de su parte ...eso si ...el marismo ni olerlo .
> El clapham es conservador . Es un poco como Sarah Jesicah Parker que esta megamultimegaforrada de $$$$$$$$$$$$$ y vive como Keanu Reeves
> ...




Hombre Clapham, sigues vivo. Creí que estabas muerto después de la última subida del Bitcoin.


----------



## silverwindow (30 Ene 2018)

Hoy,dia 30, empieza e trading de DENT en OKEX

Listing on OKEx ExchangeStarts on January 30, Tuesday

Dent DENT: Listing on OKEx


----------



## Donald Draper (30 Ene 2018)

Pues voy a entrar a NEO, la cosa es si espero corrección de su subida actual -con el riesgo de quedarme en el andén- o esperar.


----------



## besto (30 Ene 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> agricultura, sin duda cumple los requisitos y quienes nos estamos metiendo estamos sacando muchos margenes



¿Y como inviertes en agricultura? ¿Comprando un huerto? O hay una version tokenizada para nosotros?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (30 Ene 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Pues voy a entrar a NEO, la cosa es si espero corrección de su subida actual -con el riesgo de quedarme en el andén- o esperar.



Estas ultimas horas la correcion de BTC le ha afectado a Neo tanto como a mi la vida de Paquirrin asi que lo de una correcion de Neo vendra mas bien porque no cumple las expectativas que tiene la gente marcadas para estos dos proximos dias antes que por la cotizacion general del mercado.......supongo.


----------



## Kukulkam (30 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Hombre... "método científico"... Teniendo en cuenta que de lo que aquí se habla no se puede saber con certeza porque está en el futuro no hay mucho método científico que aplicar... Ni siquiera la analogía "bulbos de Holanda" es un método científico (ni aún siendo bulbos de nuevo) porque al cambiar los factores sociológicos de este contexto, al ser impredecibles los del futuro (o desconocidos/imposibles de estudiar pues no existen ni han existido nunca) es imposible predecir nada...
> 
> De hecho tú yas intentado predecir en el pasado y has fallado, lo que demuestra que tu "método científico" frente a otros que invirtieron no predecía como se iba a comportar el mercado...
> 
> ...



No intentes aclarar la cabeza de un jazaro, solo está pensando en volver a casa y chupar un prepucio de un niño al que le va a hacer la circuncisión...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sabueXo (30 Ene 2018)

TRIG

Twitter

"We have reached an exciting milestone for the company today. 

BLOCKSAFE Trademark Application of Blocksafe Inc - Serial Number 87430911 :: Justia Trademarks

The name BLOCKSAFE is now tied to being a 
Network service provider, namely, providing access to a block-chain based system for managing data in connection with enhanced-defense technologies."

-------------------------------

Twitter

"Another amazing milestone for Blocksafe.

Blocksafe has been approved to apply for all Government Contracts for 2018.

$trig $trigx #Blocksafe #Government #Contracts"


----------



## silverwindow (30 Ene 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> TRIG
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...




No se si lo acabo de entender.
Eso significa algun especie de trato con la administracion USA ?


----------



## sabueXo (30 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> No se si lo acabo de entender.
> Eso significa algun especie de trato con la administracion USA ?



Por un lado, se confirma que Blocksafe (TRIG) es una empresa real y no humo ni scam.

Y por otro, "Significa que ahora podemos solicitar contratos gubernamentales."


----------



## Patanegra (30 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> No se si lo acabo de entender.
> Eso significa algun especie de trato con la administracion USA ?



parece que ahora tienen el derecho de ofrecer sus productos en contratos publicos...otra cosa es ganarlos claro.


----------



## silverwindow (30 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> parece que ahora tienen el derecho de ofrecer sus productos en contratos publicos...otra cosa es ganarlos claro.



_Blocksafe has been approved to apply for all Government Contracts for 2018._

Ok, que "puede" acceder a ellos,vaya.


----------



## sabueXo (30 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> _Blocksafe has been approved to apply for all Government Contracts for 2018._
> 
> Ok, que "puede" acceder a ellos,vaya.



Hombre, por algo habrá que empezar. Primero que puedan solicitar contratos.

Entre que son una empresa con un producto diferente y que creo que ya deben de tener algo en la recámara.... espero que tire para arriba, porque lleva arrastrándose...


----------



## arras2 (30 Ene 2018)

El mercado sigue en coma... BTC sigue metido en el banderín de la muerte. De momento lo respeta, pero apesta a distribución de papel cosa mala...







La pregunta es, si se despeña, ¿llegará el momento de eth o se irá a la mierda junto a él?


----------



## Carlos1 (30 Ene 2018)

Veo a ETH aguantando muy bien la bajada en general, en comparación a BTC.

Creo que me quedaré solo con pares ETH-coins durante algunas semanas,

total si se hunde BTC llegando a cero, ETH hará lo mismo jajaja,,pero si ambas rebotan, me parece que ETH subirá porcentualmente mucho más que BTC.

Opinión de novato.


----------



## Gurney (30 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> humo , humo ...pues tampoco
> El clapham cree en los elementos y en la suerte divina ...si es que el clapham tiene a Elokim de su lado ...incluso cuando va a Cuba tiene a los
> orishas de su parte ...eso si ...el marismo ni olerlo .
> El clapham es conservador . Es un poco como Sarah Jesicah Parker que esta megamultimegaforrada de $$$$$$$$$$$$$ y vive como Keanu Reeves
> ...




Toma mi thank, a ver qué inventas.


----------



## arras2 (30 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por fin un mensaje "positivo" tuyo. Da algo de esperanza .

---------- Post added 30-ene-2018 at 10:33 ----------

ETH sigue comiendo terreno a BTC. Más por demérito de BTC que por mérito de ETH, todo hay que decirlo. Pero va tirando hacia arriba sin prisa pero sin pausa.







Con el volumen se ve como se hincharon a comprar eth barato acumulando y acumulando. Ahora viene la subida y luego, si se cumple la teoría de NF tocará la distribución, volver a BTC y hacerlo caer para seguir el péndulo.


----------



## Gurney (30 Ene 2018)

---------- Post added 30-ene-2018 at 10:53 ----------

Más sobre la DevCon de NEO:NEO DEVCON

Uno de los de Enigma también va a intervenir: Twitter


----------



## jorgitonew (30 Ene 2018)

besto dijo:


> ¿Y como inviertes en agricultura? ¿Comprando un huerto? O hay una version tokenizada para nosotros?



no, comprando hectáreas, aunque ahora que lo dices, lo de los tokens no sería mala idea para hacer un pool de dinero y con lo sacado invertir en agricultura


----------



## bubbler (30 Ene 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Siena (30 Ene 2018)

Investment Fund Moves to Capitalize on Ethereum Ecosystem
Investment Fund Moves to Capitalize on Ethereum Ecosystem - CoinDesk

Por si todavía no lo habéis leído.




Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## juli (30 Ene 2018)

Siena dijo:


> Investment Fund Moves to Capitalize on Ethereum Ecosystem
> Investment Fund Moves to Capitalize on Ethereum Ecosystem - CoinDesk
> 
> Por si todavía no lo habéis leído.



A la Castuza le quedan INFINITOS giros de muñeca hacia su objeto de deseo. Infinitos. Cada uno de ellos, respaldados en palés de Fiat y de consecuencias ...pues en fin, que calificaremos en su momento - que la realidad suele superar la ficción y no es cuestión de soltarse el moño y quedar como pitoniso piniculero...para qué ? , si el "fuera de categoría" está asegurado ? - ... Momentos que se van a reproducir hasta el infinito y más allá. Porque es obvio , ya desde el incio del otoño, que la fiestá está servida. Y éso, poniendo que las sorpresitas vengan de "particulares" ...como le dé por salir al silente Hobbit con algo de enjundia y oficializar la muñeca chochona mágica al alcance y medida de todo bolsillo global... :: ...en fin... 

EN el hilo de BTC , leo que si BTC Cash lava más blanco...a Mojón , troleado, marujeando de que exbitcoiners liantes son el soporte de Chucky y todas sus extensiones...e igual es verdad, pero ...importa ?

En Shitland va para un año que sabemos que *la parálisis/retraso/inoportunidad de BTC es un fin en sí misma*. Desde que se recibió a Jihan como un pelele de tres al cuarto. :rolleye:

La pregunta es : La alianza castuza y el Hobbit, en apuesta semejante...estarán consintiendo que, sin balas en la recámara para algo tan importante y tratado con tanta antelación , "se les derrame" el ansiado - y muy posiblemente, orquestado - asalto global ? Por pura inercia ? Al tuntún ?

Cuesta creerlo. De no ser así...la sinfonía que nos espera.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (30 Ene 2018)

Me he fijado en esta coin de poco Marketcap:

Hubii Network (HBT) 

Puesto 441, 15 millones Marketcap, Supply Max: 31.801.784 
Precio :1,12 usd

Descripción: 
Token de Eth, Marketplace de contenidos,nada especial pero la página es profesional.

Team:
- CEO: Jacobo Toll-Messia Noruego, Universidad de Greenwich, Exconsultor de IBM entre otros.
-Mark Briscombe: Director de Quantitative Consulte Limited, ExConsultor en OMISEGO.
-Barbara Hueppe: Ex-Jefa de Comunicaciones en MOZILLA.
-Jens Ivar Jørdre: Universidad de Oslo y Bergen, Desarrollador en NordicNeuroLabs.
-Morten Fjeldstad: Desarrollador software Epsis, SPT group y otros. 

Exchanges:
-Etherdelta

Partners/Colaboraciones:
-OMISEGO
-Grupo PRISA ( Si, el nuestro)

Roadmap:

Our way forward: Hubii Network Roadmap


Yo le veo buenas perspectivas de crecimiento, quizás un x10 en unos meses, ya veremos como se desarrolla, he hecho este pequeño análisis y lo comparto, cualquier comentario estaré encantado de leeros.


----------



## Sink Opero (30 Ene 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Comprad ahora que está en ventana de oportunidad...
> 
> Es una blockchain muy interesante para corporaciones.



Por favor, ¿puedes dar más detalles sobre ARDOR? ¿Qué puede hacer que aumente su valor fuera de la típica especulación de altcoins?


----------



## arras2 (30 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> ---------- Post added 30-ene-2018 at 10:53 ----------
> 
> Más sobre la DevCon de NEO:NEO DEVCON
> 
> Uno de los de Enigma también va a intervenir: Twitter


----------



## Cayo Marcio (30 Ene 2018)

Mala noticia para Raiblocks, si lo veis bajar es por esto:

Después de casi una semana de que bitgrail requiera verificaciones para la retirada, el exchange ha anunciado que nunca se verificará a nadie fuera de la UE. Todos los que no son de la UE deben realizar una conversión a btc y solicitar la cancelación de la cuenta, incluida una tarifa de $ 50 o más.

Así que la gente ha esperado una semana por nada, y ahora debe vender xrb por debajo del precio de mercado para sacar su dinero y pagar una tarifa. Como se puede imaginar, esto reducirá el precio xrb, ya que las personas verificadas aún pueden comerciar con bitgrail, mientras que hay una loca carrera por vender a btc para salir de bitgrail.

Espero sinceramente que el binance no sea esta semana porque esto sacaría a mucha gente de su xrb, o lo que queda de él.

(Traducción de Google)

Daily General Discussion - January 30, 2018 : RaiBlocks


----------



## lurker (30 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


>



lo mejor lo de las 14:00


teamHODL - NEO Anthem (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Mala noticia para Raiblocks, si lo veis bajar es por esto:
> 
> Después de casi una semana de que bitgrail requiera verificaciones para la retirada, el exchange ha anunciado que nunca se verificará a nadie fuera de la UE. Todos los que no son de la UE deben realizar una conversión a btc y solicitar la cancelación de la cuenta, incluida una tarifa de $ 50 o más.
> 
> ...



Si la veo a 9 compro.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2018 at 14:48 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> Quiero ponerme serio. A los que les gusta comprar chicharros...creo que ya la han hablado aqui un par de veces.. *TeslaCoin*
> 
> TeslaCoin (TES) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> ...



Me autocito, echadle un ojo a *TeslaCoin* y miren si entran o no...esta subiendo...puede ser la proxima Paccoin, estas son mis razones:

- Nombre atractivo
- Hace 2 dias sacaron el roadmap
- En menos de 45 horas sacan las wallet...si las wallet son chulas y molan...se hace unas X mas.


Saludos!


----------



## juli (30 Ene 2018)

Por cierto...el peor suelo de este dump ( por ahora ) ...como 3 ó 4 veces el del verano pasado.


----------



## san_miguel (30 Ene 2018)

Y BTC rompiendo triángulo por abajo...madre mía.


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Ene 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Y BTC rompiendo triángulo por abajo...madre mía.



Y el volumen general que muestra CMC en terminos de FIAT tambien esta bajando y muchooooo...no esta entrando dinero fresco....

Parece que los pallets de fiat se van agotando...


----------



## paketazo (30 Ene 2018)

Rezad para que la bajada sea lo más vertical y rápida posible. 

Si mañana BTC se pusiera a 4000$ sin mas malas noticias que la propia bajada sería una bendición pues las purgas lentas, son insoportables...os lo dice uno que lleva vividas unas cuantas.

Un saludo


----------



## arras2 (30 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> El mercado sigue en coma... BTC sigue metido en el banderín de la muerte. De momento lo respeta, pero apesta a distribución de papel cosa mala...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me cito. No sé por qué cuando veo una cosa clara, no me salgo cagando leches... En fin... Como comentáis, esto pinta ruina.







Y lo que comentaba, el sorpaso del que habla Juli si tiene que llegar, llegará más por demérito de uno que por mérito del otro. De momento el 0.105 quedó atrás ya (0,1076 en este momento... tela).

Lo que estoy viendo es que el volumen tradeado es muy muy bajo para lo que se veía antes. No me refiero a cash nuevo, si no al volumen tradeado. La gente nueva estamos haciendo hodl de toda la purria que llevamos :XX:.

Otro factor que puede estar afectando a la entrada de fiar, son los "cierres" de nuevos clientes en los exchanges, como bitfinex, binance o shittrex.


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Me cito. No sé por qué cuando veo una cosa clara, no me salgo cagando leches... En fin... Como comentáis, esto pinta ruina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seria bueno saber...si en algun momento despues de la caida del bitcoin en 2013...ha vuelto a suceder en otras ocasiones que ese triangulo se haya visto roto.


----------



## bubbler (30 Ene 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Ene 2018)

Teslacoin, en los 1.600 satoshis esta la primera pared de 8.07 bitcoins
Segunda pared de 9 bitcoins en 3.200 satoshis.... veremos com acaba esto.
Tercera pared de 19,263 bitcoins en 6400 satoshis.


----------



## arras2 (30 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Seria bueno saber...si en algun momento despues de la caida del bitcoin en 2013...ha vuelto a suceder en otras ocasiones que ese triangulo se haya visto roto.



Bueno, este triángulo es a corto plazo. Es lo normal, que lo rompa por abajo, continuar tendencia (que a corto ya era bajista). La tendencia alcista a largo... como dice Paketazo está en peligro, y eso llevaría mucho tiempo que cambiara de nuevo. De ahí su comentario de purga rápida.


----------



## siei (30 Ene 2018)

Raiblocks hundido y Teslacoin subiendo bastante bien..

---------- Post added 30-ene-2018 at 16:07 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> Teslacoin, en los 1.600 satoshis esta la primera pared de 8.07 bitcoins
> Segunda pared de 9 bitcoins en 3.200 satoshis.... veremos com acaba esto.
> Tercera pared de 19,263 bitcoins en 6400 satoshis.



Entonces recomiendas vender en 1599 satoshis?


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Ene 2018)

siei dijo:


> Raiblocks hundido y Teslacoin subiendo bastante bien..
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-ene-2018 at 16:07 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo no recomiendo nada...cada quien que mire si entra o se sale.... en mi opinion hasta que saquen la wallet (2 dias) aun le queda recorrido..en lo personal...voy a esperarme unas 40 horas...antes de salirme... tengo el presentimeinto de que la wallet podria fallar...si es un exito la wallet...pues les deseo buen viaje a la luna

Yo creo que la pared de los 1600 satoshis, se la van a comer con papitas fritas y sin agua...

---------- Post added 30-ene-2018 at 16:20 ----------

Por cierto, he estado viendo libros ahora...y mira lo que me encuentro de un autor universal (ya muerto) Vladimir Nabbkov, el mismo autor de Lolita... *Ada o Ardor?* 

Ada or ardor | Nabokov vladimir | Librería Nacional


----------



## golden graham (30 Ene 2018)

vaya ostia


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (30 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bla bla bla



Disculpa que no te haya respondido antes, rata sucia y cobarde, cuando me escribiste por última vez (ayer a las 10 y media) estaba fuera del foro cenando con mi familia. La gente que tenemos vida fuera de la que te inventas aquí no podemos estar pendientes de responder a tus chorradas de por la noche :XX::XX::XX:

Creo que tienes un problema cognitivo muy serio porque te he puesto los enlaces con tus ETH a 24.000 dólares previstos para ayer en repetidas ocasiones. también puede ser que, como de costumbre, te falten huevos para admitir tu cagada. O simplemente te agarras a un clavo ardiendo para no reconocer que has metido la pata una vez más y que la realidad te ha vuelto a romper el culo. No te preocupes buitre miserable, te los vuelvo a poner:

1. Primer mensaje prediciendo ETH a 24.000 dólares: Especulación con ALTCOINS III - Página 54

2. Segundo mensaje prediciendo ETH a 24.000 dólares: Especulación con ALTCOINS III - Página 103

3. Primer mensaje promoviendo tu mierdacoin intentando crear mierdaFOMO: Especulación con ALTCOINS II - Página 182

4. Como ha caído en saco roto abres un hilo vendiendo tu "moneda virtual" (sic) como broker: Virtualcoin española

5. Otro intento de promoción de tu mierdacoin haciéndote el inocente falso:
Negrofuturo, usas perversamente el foro

Puedes seguir negando la realidad de tus pésimos consejos cubiertos de verborrea absurda o puedes agradecerme que te haya hecho ver la luz . De nada por la lección, vendehumos con ínfulas ::.

PD. ¿Para cuándo un update en tu hilo de abrecierra austadizo de Abengoa? Oh wait, la cotización está hecha unos zorros y sólo lo abres y vuelves a cerrar rápidamente cuando sube un poco de cotización. Rata sucia y cobarde al 100%, como de costumbre.


----------



## sabueXo (30 Ene 2018)




----------



## haruki murakami (30 Ene 2018)

Pareciera que volvieramos a la edad media...
Y teslaCoin perdiendo el impulso por la bajada de bitcoin...llego a los 1570 satos, ha bajado a los 1300 satos...


----------



## paketazo (30 Ene 2018)

¿No os dais cuenta de la manipulación latente?

Para que lo entendáis rápidito y no estéis comiéndoos el coco.

Este mercado actúa de un modo uniforme en conjunto, y la base de ese conjunto ha sido hasta hoy BTC.

¿por que cae por ejemplo ETH?

¿por que caen las coins de la 1 a la 1500?

¿Por que no hay un acople notable entre todas las coins y lo que hace la 1ª se transmite a todas las demás?

La puerta de entrada ha sido BTC desde hace años, ahora esa puerta de entrada está en claro descenso, por consiguiente los creadores de mercado están manipulando a la baja (los bots), referenciados en la principal coin, BTC.

No hay un claro desacople ni tan siquiera con ETH, pues apenas sube en términos de BTC un 1%...la inmensa mayoría pierden referenciadas en BTC.

¿dónde está la lógica de los proyectos independientes si todos imitan a un solo proyecto en el mercado?

Los exchangers están tomados por manos muy fuertes desde hace tiempo, así como la subida vertical fue orquestada, la bajada lo será del mismo modo.

Solo hay un puñado de BTC en los exchangers, y saben que moviéndolos podrán mover todo lo demás...mueven poco dinero y provocan un gran terremoto.

¿es preocupante?

Depende...lo triste de esto, es que transmite sensación de chiringuito muy manipulado.

Colocarse corto y manipular es ahora muy rentable por partida doble.

Mi consejo ya lo dejé caer el otro día con BTC sobre 11800$...ahora prima tener $, no hay otra salvo muy puntuales excepciones.

Vigilad el soporte en BTC, es la clave, si no habéis vendido y se perdiese ese punto, para los cortoplacistas recomiendo vender en el próximo rebote que no debería superar máximos decrecientes anteriores.

Si no superamos mínimos decrecientes anteriores nos habremos metido en un lateral que habrá que vigilar.

Un saludo


----------



## arras2 (30 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es asqueroso ver el baile de números sincronizados. Para mi, hasta se puede resumir en que hay 4 o 5 categorías de coins y cada una de ellas se mueve al son de su categoría. Luego estas producen algún movimiento esporádico dentro de un rango limitado.

Cuando le toca cambio de categoría a una coin, hará su conveniente movimiento hasta situarse en su categoría.


----------



## Sink Opero (30 Ene 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿No os dais cuenta de la manipulación latente?
> 
> Para que lo entendáis rápidito y no estéis comiéndoos el coco.
> 
> ...




¿Y no será que bitcoin es la referencia de todo porque es el único que cotiza en la bolsa? Si cualquiera de las otras coins tuviese el dinero como para entrar también en la bolsa, creo que las reglas del juego cambiarían.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (30 Ene 2018)

Todo éste mamoneo con ballenas inflando y desinflando las aproximadamente 300 primeras monedas del Marketcap me hace plantearme la posibilidad de vender todo lo que tengo cuando haya otra gran subida y quedarme sólo con algo de Ethereum y/o Neo y todo lo demás meterlo en Icos y vender cuando salgan a mercado y tradear con shitcoins. Creo que es la mejor forma de no depender tanto de la gran manipulación.
Qué opináis?


----------



## Bucanero (30 Ene 2018)

La verdad que cansa verlo todo en rojo. Creo que me lo voy a tomar todo con más calma. Solo voy a estar pendiente un poco del baile ether-btc por lo demás.. No pienso cambiar ni una coma las posiciones que tengo en otras monedas. Hold y si sigue así la cosa apagaré el ordenador y dentro de unos días ya veré que tal va todo. Es que esto agota un poco.

Como Paketazo, yo también veo todo bastante manipulado aunque por otra parte todo lo está. 

Gracias a todos porque es un gustazo leeros en este mundo a veces mediocre.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (30 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Y el SP a punto de sumarse a la fiesta frente al dollar, con semanal.



Y éso que representa para el mundo cripto?


----------



## bmbnct (30 Ene 2018)

Cuidado:

U.S. Regulators Subpoena Crypto Exchange Bitfinex, Tether - Bloomberg


----------



## trancos123 (30 Ene 2018)

Os atrevéis a refugiaros en USDT?


----------



## orbeo (30 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Os atrevéis a refugiaros en USDT?



Un poco tarde creo yo, eso cuando estaba bajando de los 11k


----------



## trancos123 (30 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Un poco tarde creo yo, eso cuando estaba bajando de los 11k



Las alts están sufriendo mucho, hasta donde van a bajar? Quizás vale la pena pasarse a usdt hasta que se calme la cosa.


----------



## trancos123 (30 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No veo la diferencia que hay a efectos fiscales de pasarse a usdt que a dólares si para la Hacienda Española en caso de conocer estos movimientos se han generado beneficios en ambos casos. :rolleye:



USDT es una alt mas. A hacienda le ha de ser igual si te pasas a btc o a usdt.


----------



## trancos123 (30 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Fíjate lo que he puesto después... Ahí se ha generado un beneficio igualmente.



Constantemente estoy cambiando entre alts.


----------



## trancos123 (30 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Hacienda no está viendo qué está pasando en los exchangues, pero a lo que me refiero es que si lo viese:
> 
> - sería lo mismo vender una alt para cobrar euros (generándose un beneficio) que vender una alt por otra alt... Cuando ahí se ha producido también un beneficio con respecto al precio inicial que compraste esa alt.
> 
> Es igual que el ejemplo que he puesto antes si fueses a comprar un coche con bitcoins, tendrías igualmente que declarar los beneficios aún cuando no cambies a euros... Lo que haces al final en los exchangues es lo mismo... Otra cuestión es que ahora mismo los exchangues estén en un mundo alegal donde Hacienda aún no ha entrado.



Es cierto todo lo que dices, pero me temo que todos en este hilo estamos en esa situación alegal.


----------



## haruki murakami (30 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Dumpeo potente, ha aplastado incluso el gráfico del par E/B lo que significa dumpeo real.



Barbarie de nuevo...y ojala suceda lo que dice Paketazo...los 4500 rapido..y de ahi que pegue rebote.


----------



## coque42 (30 Ene 2018)

La pregunta es, ¿Se trata de una bajadilla que han provocado 4 Whales para pillar barato?, o en el peor de los casos, está picando el techo de un canal bajista. De momento parece lo primero. Me toca los huevos que baje porque yo en esta próxima semana voy a entrar en varias ICOs.


----------



## bmbnct (30 Ene 2018)

Ha sido FUD del bueno, troleada de Bloomberg:

Twitter


----------



## Patanegra (30 Ene 2018)

parece que hemos tocado fondo, ligero rebote.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2018 at 20:51 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Ha sido FUD del bueno, troleada de Bloomberg:
> 
> Twitter



jo jo jo estos tapires no dudan en utilizar cualquier metodo para acabar con las crypto.

mira lo que hacen tus, ehem, paisanos, nos debes una Clapham.


----------



## coque42 (30 Ene 2018)

Yo quiero que el ETH tome el relevo del BTC. BTC es el abuelo, ese ordenador de 5 toneladas que va a pedales.


----------



## juli (30 Ene 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Es cierto todo lo que dices, pero me temo que todos en este hilo estamos en esa situación alegal.



Por falta de consejos para dotarse de la asesoría adecuada , no será. Insisto : Asesor fiscal/Abogado tributario de 200 napos/hora MERECIDOS, p'arriba. Pero bueno, que allákadakualo.

La blockchain da mucha cintura a este tipo de profesionales...pero coño, tratándolo todo con antelación y ajustándose a derecho...que no hay que ser tan vago ni tan incauto.

Y además, llevar las cosas legalmente no implica hacerte un harakiri, joder...y una gambada al descubierto y sus consecuentes sanciones se te fuman lo que trinques en un chasquido de dedos...


----------



## Donald Draper (30 Ene 2018)

Desde la bajada de mediados de Enero, los mínimos donde va rebotando ETH son crecientes.

Entiendo que para los que entrasteis a primeros de año esto es una bofetada con toda la mano abierta, pero no vendáis en negativo. Si entrasteis con dinero que no necesitais, que es como hay que entrar, claro.


----------



## Patanegra (30 Ene 2018)

ultimamente, en este mercado lateral, me dedico a hacer un tradeo chapucero que por ahora me esta resultando.

por ejemplo, a las 17.30 noto que Raiblocks ha caido mucho por unas historias que no se podia sacar de un exchange. Envio pues 13.5 ETH a Kucoin y los cambio por Rais. A las 21.00 horas veo que Rai se recupera mucho con relacion a ETH y los revendo por 15.6 ETH y me sobran 45 Rais que me quedo por si suena la flauta. Resultado neto despues de comisiones 2.1 ETH y 45 Rais. Eso si, me tienen que gustar ambas monedas en el caso de que nunca mas converjan. Otra condicion tiene que ser en exchanges poco problematicos como Kucoin o Binance.


----------



## Patanegra (30 Ene 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Desde la bajada de mediados de Enero, los mínimos donde va rebotando ETH son crecientes.
> 
> Entiendo que para los que entrasteis a primeros de año esto es una bofetada con toda la mano abierta, pero no vendáis en negativo. Si entrasteis con dinero que no necesitais, que es como hay que entrar, claro.



yo entré en Diciembre y principios de Enero ::

con el fiat de Diciembre hice mas o menos un x8 teorico que al quedarse atascado en exchanges mierderos (Hitbtc y Mercatox), se quedo en un x5 una vez me liberaron las monedas secuestradas.

El fiat que llego en Enero fue para comprar en maximos un monton de chicharros que ahora estan a -50%.

Aun estoy en ganancias, pero por los pelos. Una marketcap de 450 me dejaria en negativo.

Os leia desde Octubre, pero como el batacazo no llegaba y esto seguia subiendo, me meti en Diciembre imaginandome que esto ocurriria. Uno de mis primeros posts aqui era, soy el ultimo de los espabilaos o el primero de los pringaos.... parece que la respuesta se esta aclarando :::

Pero bueno, aqui sigo, he puesto a perdidas los fondos invertidos, no vuelvo al fiat hasta un x10.

Eso si, no he metido nuevos fondos desde el hostion, dejo algo por si viene una correccion de verdad. A ojo diria que estamos a niveles de principos de Diciembre, una correccion de verdad seria niveles del verano 2017.

Para ganar unas perrillas hago el trading cutre arriba indicado y tambien ojeo coinmarket cap por si uno de mis chicharros (tengo 60 monedas) entra en Binance y tengo unas horas para hacer algo de ROI.


----------



## Donald Draper (30 Ene 2018)

Hombre, a niveles de coinmarketcap estamos un -17%YTD. Si estás por encima de eso, vas bien y por debajo vas mal


----------



## Patanegra (30 Ene 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Hombre, a niveles de coinmarketcap estamos un -17%YTD. Si estás por encima de eso, vas bien y por debajo vas mal



alguno tenia que ser el ultimo, en todo caso no lloro, sabia a lo que me exponia. A las crypto se viene llorado, comido y cagado. Sigo en positivo en todo caso, siempre y cuando no baje de 450. 

Aparte de un pump enorme, la cosa que mas me gustaria serian una bajada a los infiernos breve y violenta y tener la suerte de entrar en minimos con el fiat que me queda para asi compensar.


----------



## bubbler (30 Ene 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (30 Ene 2018)

Por si a alguien le sirve mi experiencia.

Me dieron cita para esta mañana en hacienda.

He llevado todos los movimientos impresos desde EURO a través de Coinbase.
En total los movimientos están repartidos entre 3 exchanges + wallets de Ledger Nano.

Además he llevado la equivalencia *aproximada *en USD a 31 de diciembre 2017, con la promesa de que dentro del periodo para presentar la declaración lo presentaré lo más detallado posible y en EURO, claro está.

También he explicado la alternativa de venderlo todo entre hoy y mañana, con la intención de declararlo como si hubiera sido a cierre del ejercicio 2017.
Se han dado cuenta de que voy de cara y que tengo buena intención; así me lo han llegado a decir varias veces.

La respuesta que me han dado todos ellos, porque he ido pasando por unos cuantos ha sido:

Explicación corta del resultado de mi consulta:


Spoiler



Me cago en dios.



Explicación larga del resultado de mi consulta:


Spoiler



Haga lo que crea conveniente pero sepa que revisamos todas las declaraciones y lo que tiene que aportar son datos a 31/12/2017. No sirve ampliar el ejercicio porque si no todos elegirían la fecha que les conviniese.



Así que no venderé mañana.


----------



## Polo_00 (30 Ene 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Por si a alguien le sirve mi experiencia.
> 
> Me dieron cita para esta mañana en hacienda.
> 
> ...



Entonces? Que cojones quieren??

Yo no daría tantas explicaciones. Se declara todo como ganancias y se aplica el 23, 21 o 19% y arreando, eso, o me voy a Portugal.


----------



## Gian Gastone (30 Ene 2018)

A partir de que beneficio lo vas a declarar?. Porque ahora con las bajadas muchos estaran en perdidas y si hay que sacar un 19% a Fiat. Para pagar a Montoro ya es ruina total.


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (30 Ene 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Entonces? Que cojones quieren??
> 
> Yo no daría tantas explicaciones. Se declara todo como ganancias y se aplica el 23, 21 o 19% y arreando, eso, o me voy a Portugal.




Eso haré, no me queda otra alternativa (dentro de la ley) y no tengo ganas de ir a Portugal si no es para comer Bacalao, comprar un chandal DAIDAS, unas toallas que no secan y volver.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2018 at 23:58 ----------




Gian Gastone dijo:


> A partir de que beneficio lo vas a declarar?. Porque ahora con las bajadas muchos estaran en perdidas y si hay que sacar un 19% a Fiat. Para pagar a Montoro ya es ruina total.



Entré en noviembre 2017. Tendré que declarar las ganancias a 31/12/2017.
Para pagar el 19, 21 ó 23% de varios miles de ganancia no necesito sacar nada a FIAT afortunadamente.


----------



## golden graham (30 Ene 2018)

mete todo tu fiat en cripto y fuera, si quieren que se cobren en ethereum o raiblocks a ver que coño te dicen en hacienda


----------



## hoppe (30 Ene 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> Me podéis decir porque un envío realizado desde myetherwallet aparece en el tracker etherscan.io pero en el que tenia mew por defecto gastracker.io no?, hace 24h del envío, en etherscan.io sale con 8000 confirmaciónes, pero en gastracker ni aparece, no me supondría un problema si no fuera porque era un envío a una ICO y no llega...



Si no me equivoco, gastracker.io es solo para la blockchain de Ethereum classic, no de eth. Por eso no te aparece la transacción.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2018 at 23:10 ----------




juli dijo:


> Por falta de consejos para dotarse de la asesoría adecuada , no será. Insisto : Asesor fiscal/Abogado tributario de 200 napos/hora MERECIDOS, p'arriba. Pero bueno, que allákadakualo.
> 
> La blockchain da mucha cintura a este tipo de profesionales...pero coño, tratándolo todo con antelación y ajustándose a derecho...que no hay que ser tan vago ni tan incauto.
> 
> Y además, llevar las cosas legalmente no implica hacerte un harakiri, joder...y una gambada al descubierto y sus consecuentes sanciones se te fuman lo que trinques en un chasquido de dedos...



El problema Juli es que si vas 10 veces a Hacienda a consultar, 5 veces te dirán algo así como "pues ni puñetera idea", y las otras 5 veces te dirán 5 cosas diferentes.

Por lo que si acudes a 5 buenos abogados tributarios, cada cual te aconsejará lo que ellos piensan que es correcto, pero cualquiera puede ser incorrecto porque ni Hacienda sabe aún como enfocar el tema, y el que firma la declaración eres tú.


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (30 Ene 2018)

golden graham dijo:


> mete todo tu fiat en cripto y fuera, si quieren que se cobren en ethereum o raiblocks a ver que coño te dicen en hacienda



Según está el criptopatio prefiero no meter nada más, de momento.

Cuando me sancionaron hace años, con intereses de demora de cada uno de los cuatro años posteriores; me advertían en la notificación que en caso de no pagar en plazo me quitarían TODOS MIS BIENES. Aprendí la lección: O eres urdangarín o a pagar. Así que prefiero ser un contribuyente modelo porque tengo mucho que perder.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (30 Ene 2018)

Hace unas semanas en Myetherwallet aparecieron 74000 Candy y no sabía que coño era éso y googleando no encontré nada. Pués hoy acaba de aparecer en coinmarketcap, tiene un precio de shitcoin, al cambio ahora serían 100 euros. Estaría bueno que la pumpearan como pasó con Paccoin ...,igual me puedo sacar algo de pasta de la nada. 
Candy (CANDY) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Gurney (30 Ene 2018)

HITBTC:
_We're under heavy DDoS attack right now. The exchange interface might be unreachable._

Twitter


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (30 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tíos proactivos sin ninguna duda. Menos cabeza que un dedo.
> 
> Pues declaras, y que revisen; los errores materiales o las diferencias de tipo de cambio, solo modificarán el resultado, pero no habrá ocultación.



Da rabia porque vas de buena fe, mostrando todo y les importa un pijo.

Yo creo que piensan: Tú pon lo que quieras que si descubrimos un fallo, esperamos cuatro años para notificártelo para cobrarte mucho más y si en aquel momento no tienes pasta para pagar, te embargamos hasta la camisa y se subastan tus bienes.

PD: No les he contado nada sobre el baile, ni sobre las dobles parejas. :: Habían oído "Bitcoin" pero nombré alguna más a posta y les sonaba a un dialecto del interior de china.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (30 Ene 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> HITBTC:
> _We're under heavy DDoS attack right now. The exchange interface might be unreachable._
> 
> Twitter



Bueno ése tipo de ataques solo afectan a la navegación por la web. A lo mejor no se puede entrar hasta que lo solucionen, pero los que tenemos money ahí no deberíamos preocuparnos, vamos..., si de verdad es solo un ataque Ddos


----------



## hoppe (31 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Para ser el primer día de MACD semanal en Venta en BTC, activado, no ha estado mal el DUMPAZO, con efecto arrastre.
> 
> Yo creo que está a un _achisss_, de topar el 9400, y si ya se ponen a la tarea, el 7600, donde rebotazo casi seguro habemus.



Negrofuturo, páginas atrás, cuando hablabas de los niveles, comentabas algo de un 11,1%, un nivel 1.11.

¿Que es y de dónde lo sacas?


----------



## juli (31 Ene 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Entonces? Que cojones quieren??
> 
> Yo no daría tantas explicaciones. Se declara todo como ganancias y se aplica el 23, 21 o 19% y arreando, eso, o me voy a Portugal.



Portugal sáo os pais ( Portugal son los padres )

Dejad de repetid que Portugal es un criptochollo o perjudicareis a la gente. Había un vacío legal este año pasado que dificilmente existirá en 2018. No había laxitud, sino descuido.

Ayer postearon también un artíoculo donde los portugueses estaban encantados de la vida...Y NO DECÍA NADA , NA-DA.


----------



## alea (31 Ene 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO, hay que declarar lo del 31 de diciembre aunque no hayas pasado nada a fiat todavia?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## juli (31 Ene 2018)

alea dijo:


> FIJATE EN ESTO, hay que declarar lo del 31 de diciembre aunque no hayas pasado nada a fiat todavia?
> 
> Muchas gracias!



Hay declaraciones de patrimonio en función de lo que diga tu agencia tributaria...generalmente, con unos mínimos de obligada información.


----------



## coque42 (31 Ene 2018)

La ICO Serenity está a punto de terminar su primera fase con un 40% de descuento en los tokens. LLevan 1 millón y medio recaudado y la comunidad no para de crecer (salió hace 6 días, durará hasta marzo). El proyecto es muy novedoso e interesante.
Por si a alguien le interesa os paso mi link de referido, yo ya tengo mis 33.000 tokens en Metamask.
Server error


----------



## juli (31 Ene 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Da rabia porque vas de buena fe, mostrando todo y les importa un pijo.
> 
> Yo creo que piensan: Tú pon lo que quieras que si descubrimos un fallo, esperamos cuatro años para notificártelo para cobrarte mucho más y si en aquel momento no tienes pasta para pagar, te embargamos hasta la camisa y se subastan tus bienes.
> 
> PD: No les he contado nada sobre el baile, ni sobre las dobles parejas. :: Habían oído "Bitcoin" pero nombré alguna más a posta y les sonaba a un dialecto del interior de china.



Sip,sip...pero "Sodomización" , se la saben en 30 idiomas.

Y éso de que les importa un pijo, de verdad, hablando de Hacienda, no sé de dónde puedes sacarlo. En todo caso, les importará un pijo las gambadas que hagas...pero porque te acribillan a sanciones y tóas contentas...


----------



## Kukulkam (31 Ene 2018)

Ico ELASTOS, recien estrenada en exchange, de 14$ que salió en first round (con bonus locked) a 130$ hoy maximos, ahora mismo a 100$ en el exchange bjex.com
En houbi ya habilitaron el deposit y el dia 4 se podrá tradear con premios, además para los holders de btc airdrop 1:1, esta va a ser top 15

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 31-ene-2018 at 00:58 ----------

En cuánto al tema hacienda, pienso ir cerrando posiciones "a mi nombre" y convertirme en un criptopariah, no pienso contribuir más allá de lo mínimo con este estado y sus políticas de todo tipo, vendo Harley y viano camper por si alguno le interesa, se van al mundo ethereo...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 31-ene-2018 at 01:04 ----------

Llevo y llevamos esperando este momento años, la emancipación del estado opresor y su hacienda compinchanda con sus amigos banksters para , de un día para otro, laminar todos tus años de esfuerzo .

La emancipación de la moneda fiduciaria que mueve a su antojo la elite extractiva, nos desangran por unos leuros, se acabó.
Yo voy con todo, si sale mal, tengo finca y lobos.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (31 Ene 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Da rabia porque vas de buena fe, mostrando todo y les importa un pijo.
> 
> Yo creo que piensan: Tú pon lo que quieras que si descubrimos un fallo, esperamos cuatro años para notificártelo para cobrarte mucho más y si en aquel momento no tienes pasta para pagar, te embargamos hasta la camisa y se subastan tus bienes.
> 
> PD: No les he contado nada sobre el baile, ni sobre las dobles parejas. :: Habían oído "Bitcoin" pero nombré alguna más a posta y les sonaba a un dialecto del interior de china.



Te han hecho un favor... no seas tan bueno y si quieres hacer una declaración hazla delante de un espejo 

Habrá que crear la crypto DEUDACOIN, si quieres sentirte bien contigo mismo, sobreviviste por encima de tus posibilidades, deudas prescristas,... es el lugar idóneo para liberar su carga emocional y sentirse bien consigo mismo en ayudar a los demás.

La crypto cada 3 meses será vaciada e irá repartido a los proyectos más votados.

Los listos podrían remedirse ante la Humanidad 



Spoiler



La deuda global queda fuera de criptolandia :Baile:


----------



## Donald Draper (31 Ene 2018)

Los de Bee Token ya están enviando el cap de cada uno, la gente anda despollándose porque la mayoría tenemos un cap de 0.1ETH.

Me planteo darme mus, la verdad.


----------



## silverwindow (31 Ene 2018)

Esta muy debil el asunto


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (31 Ene 2018)

Lo que yo hago desde siempre:

1. 75% HODL
2. 25% A ICOs que me interesan.
3. Buy the dip.

Moneros cargados por debajo de $300 y dashes por debajo de $700 o bombonas en la casa de Buterin.


----------



## lurker (31 Ene 2018)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Los de Bee Token ya están enviando el cap de cada uno, la gente anda despollándose porque la mayoría tenemos un cap de 0.1ETH.
> 
> Me planteo darme mus, la verdad.



a mi 0.2, creo que por aportar el link a airbnb :: mañana se dobla el cap creo, no?


----------



## arras2 (31 Ene 2018)

Kraken me ha verificado tier 3, 5 semanas después de solicitarlo.... ahora que estoy arruinado y ya no lo necesito :XX:.


----------



## Piotr (31 Ene 2018)

Nada chicos, que no cunda el pánico. Los chinos están vendiendo BTCs para comprar los disfraces de carnaval. En Marzo nos plantamos en los 25k.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (31 Ene 2018)

Estoy metido en una Coin llamada SunContract, SNC, que va sobre energías renovables, igual se ha hablado ya por aquí, acaba de salir la noticia de que mañana la listan en un Exchange TOP y está pegando un pequeño subidón a pesar de la bajada, supongo que mañana pegará otro cuando la listen, os informo por si queréis pillar unas pocas aprovechando el mercado bajista.

We will publish Davos report with all important news from the World Economic Forum event and SunContract's part in it tomorrow late at night. On Thursday, SNC will be listed on another TOP exchange. Stay tuned! : suncontract


----------



## arras2 (31 Ene 2018)

Mientras no salgamos de ese canal, a corto seguiremos a la baja:







Y como todo va sincronizado...


----------



## pepeluilli (31 Ene 2018)

¿se ha acabado la fiesta o qué?

Tiene pinta de que esto se va poco a poco hacia abajo sin muchas expectativas de remontar.

Yo es que lo veo todo negro, no se.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (31 Ene 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Estoy metido en una Coin llamada SunContract, SNC, que va sobre energías renovables, igual se ha hablado ya por aquí, acaba de salir la noticia de que mañana la listan en un Exchange TOP y está pegando un pequeño subidón a pesar de la bajada, supongo que mañana pegará otro cuando la listen, os informo por si queréis pillar unas pocas aprovechando el mercado bajista.
> 
> We will publish Davos report with all important news from the World Economic Forum event and SunContract's part in it tomorrow late at night. On Thursday, SNC will be listed on another TOP exchange. Stay tuned! : suncontract



Yo también, anda que no me está dando alegrías desde julio que me metí en la ICO


----------



## Patanegra (31 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Mientras no salgamos de ese canal, a corto seguiremos a la baja:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no tradeas un poco para compensar perdidas?


----------



## arras2 (31 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> no tradeas un poco para compensar perdidas?



No se me da bien y lo único que haré es meterme en más problemas . Si tuviera un poco de margen lo probaría, pero estoy contra las cuerdas y la psicología hace tomar malas decisiones.


----------



## san_miguel (31 Ene 2018)

Hola mañana hay una ICO interesante, energytoken. (ETK)

Os dejo mi referido por si quereis participar.

EnergiToken


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (31 Ene 2018)

alea dijo:


> FIJATE EN ESTO, hay que declarar lo del 31 de diciembre aunque no hayas pasado nada a fiat todavia?
> 
> Muchas gracias!



Yo tampoco he pasado nada a FIAT.

En esto coincidieron todos los que me atendieron, que fueron unos cuantos.

Voy a poner alguno de los ejemplos que me pusieron allí; las cifras serán a bulto
:
Si tu metes 60.000 euros en Coinbase (o en otro) y compras Bitcoins en septiembre, en ese momento los BTC valen 57.000 (+- por las comisiones).
Si mantienes esos mismos BTC a 31/12 habrá una ganancia que querrán conocer y deberás pagar el 19%, 21% ó 23% dependiendo de lo que has "ganado".

Si has estado moviendo y cambiando esos BTC por ETH, LTC, NEO, nosequéCOIN, etc. deberás aportar los movimientos para que puedan mirarlo (me extrañaría que tuviesen ganas pero vete a saber).

Resumiendo, yo entré por Coinbase comprando BTC, ETH y LTC.
Parte fue al Ledger Nano. Parte fue a Bittrex, Bitfinex y HITBTC en los tres he hecho trading para juguetear y aprender un poco (nada).
Así que ayer llevé pantallazos e inventarios de todo.

Imagina que compras libras, luego pasas a dólares, después rupias, yenes y así varias veces... hasta que ganas... Pues hacienda quiere conocerte.

Personalmente creo que los Exchanges DE MOMENTO, no les mandan nuestros movimientos pero ¿Y si lo hacen dentro de 6 meses o dentro de 4 años y se enteran de que no les dijiste nada? Eso sería ocultación y si no eres urdangarín puede que no te permitan viajar y vivir en Suiza.

Por experiencia puedo decir que es mejor estar a bien con hacienda y eso que lo mío fueron pocos miles; pero acojona. No quiero ni imaginarme que me pillasen ocultando decenas o cientos de miles porque a lo mejor me notifica la policía en lugar del cartero.

Cada uno es libre de hacer o deshacer lo que quiera. Esta es mi opinión.

Espero haberte respondido, si no me preguntas más cosas.

---------- Post added 31-ene-2018 at 12:13 ----------




juli dijo:


> Sip,sip...pero "Sodomización" , se la saben en 30 idiomas.
> 
> Y éso de que les importa un pijo, de verdad, hablando de Hacienda, no sé de dónde puedes sacarlo. En todo caso, les importará un pijo las gambadas que hagas...pero porque te acribillan a sanciones y tóas contentas...




Digo que les importó un pijo que les llevase todos los papeles con lo ingresado, tradeado, etc. 

Ellos me transmitieron que "haga lo que quiera y ellos lo mirarán cuando prefieran" para meterme el leñazo cuando les apetezca. A esto me refiero.


----------



## Gurney (31 Ene 2018)

_== AN URGENT WARNING !!! ==

Please do not visit the website- neotracker [dot] online. 

It's reported by @cryptorca to be a phishing / scam website._


Twitter


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (31 Ene 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> ...
> 
> Yo voy con todo, si sale mal, tengo finca y lobos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk




Pues que tenga suerte, es una opción personal.

---------- Post added 31-ene-2018 at 12:21 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Te han hecho un favor... no seas tan bueno y si quieres hacer una declaración hazla delante de un espejo
> 
> Habrá que crear la crypto DEUDACOIN, si quieres sentirte bien contigo mismo, sobreviviste por encima de tus posibilidades, deudas prescristas,... es el lugar idóneo para liberar su carga emocional y sentirse bien consigo mismo en ayudar a los demás.
> 
> ...




Gracias por el consejo pero no me lo voy a jugar todo contra hacienda porque ellos van en serio y tengo mucho que perder.

Gracias por Dent y Dentacoin ya de paso.


----------



## arras2 (31 Ene 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Pues que tenga suerte, es una opción personal.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ene-2018 at 12:21 ----------
> 
> ...



El problema que hay es que no lo saben ni ellos. No hay ley, es arbitrario... Yo tenía entendido que las critpos no es un producto financiero y hasta que no lo convertías en fiat no lo tienes que declarar... Pero veo que ahora si.

Lo consulté por curiosidad con un contacto familiar directo en una oficina importante de hacienda. Expuso el caso a 4 inspectores de su oficina y no sacaron nada en claro, no tenían ni puta idea. Me dijeron como conclusión: "Cuando vendas, importe final-importe inicial, pagas el 23% y a correr".

Yo tengo 4 chavos que dudo que le importe a alguien, pero para quien tenga pasta de verdad, esto es un quebradero de cabeza grande que invita a irse de aquí, la verdad.


----------



## alea (31 Ene 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO, te he enviado un privado offtopic.


----------



## lewis (31 Ene 2018)

Joder, los troles de Hacienda no descansan!


----------



## Pablosca (31 Ene 2018)

Alguno de vosotros está en Coss.io holdeando su token? Qué tal funciona? Y con los dividendos cumplen? Disculpad si no thankeo, que burbuja todavía no me deja. Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Gurney (31 Ene 2018)

Block Safe Foundation (los de Triggers/TRIG) anuncian un AMA ("Ask Me Anything") para el 3 de Febrero:

Twitter

AMA - Feb 3rd, 2018 : BlockSafeFoundation


----------



## golden graham (31 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> El problema que hay es que no lo saben ni ellos. No hay ley, es arbitrario... Yo tenía entendido que las critpos no es un producto financiero y hasta que no lo convertías en fiat no lo tienes que declarar... Pero veo que ahora si.
> 
> Lo consulté por curiosidad con un contacto familiar directo en una oficina importante de hacienda. Expuso el caso a 4 inspectores de su oficina y no sacaron nada en claro, no tenían ni puta idea. Me dijeron como conclusión: "Cuando vendas, importe final-importe inicial, pagas el 23% y a correr".
> 
> Yo tengo 4 chavos que dudo que le importe a alguien, pero para quien tenga pasta de verdad, esto es un quebradero de cabeza grande que invita a irse de aquí, la verdad.



pero como vas a tener que declararlo sin convertirlo en FIAT? se van a meter los de hacienda a ver la cotizacion de una shitcoin para ver el beneficio que tienes en ese momento?? vamos me parece ciencia ficcion


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (31 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> El problema que hay es que no lo saben ni ellos. No hay ley, es arbitrario... Yo tenía entendido que las critpos no es un producto financiero y hasta que no lo convertías en fiat no lo tienes que declarar... Pero veo que ahora si.
> 
> Lo consulté por curiosidad con un contacto familiar directo en una oficina importante de hacienda. Expuso el caso a 4 inspectores de su oficina y no sacaron nada en claro, no tenían ni puta idea. Me dijeron como conclusión: "Cuando vendas, importe final-importe inicial, pagas el 23% y a correr".
> 
> Yo tengo 4 chavos que dudo que le importe a alguien, pero para quien tenga pasta de verdad, esto es un quebradero de cabeza grande que invita a irse de aquí, la verdad.




Si yo tuviese un familiar en hacienda otro gallo cantaría (supongo) pero ayer me dijeron lo que he puesto y paso de líos. De todas formas gracias.

Como esta correción dure mucho no hará falta irse a otro país (ni se podrá económicamente).






lewis dijo:


> Joder, los troles de Hacienda no descansan!



Hombre, esto ya es el colmo... no me jodas.


----------



## Gurney (31 Ene 2018)

Sobre el AMA de Triggers: veo en la gráfica de CMC que el subidón de diciembre coincide por fechas con otro AMA que se hizo, pero en Facebook


----------



## horik (31 Ene 2018)

Pablosca dijo:


> Alguno de vosotros está en Coss.io holdeando su token? Qué tal funciona? Y con los dividendos cumplen? Disculpad si no thankeo, que burbuja todavía no me deja. Gracias por adelantado.



El exchange sigue sin funcionar como debería, aunque se puede usar en su estado actual.
Con los dividendos apenas se gana algo, por 716 COSS he recibido monedas valoradas en unos 0.6$.
Para marzo tienen anunciado el lanzamiento de la plataforma fiat y nuevo engine.
He decidido cambiar a COSS y holdear todo lo que saque minando shitcoins.


----------



## golden graham (31 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Dime ¿cómo se comporta Hacienda si compras un coche antiguo, se revaloriza en cientos de miles de euros al pasar los años y lo cambias por otro?
> 
> O ¿cómo se comporta si aparece en tu jardín piezas de oro por valor de 1 millón de euros?...
> 
> ...



pero hasta donde yo se tu no pagas impuestos por la plusvalia de unas acciones hasta que no se produce la venta


----------



## emere (31 Ene 2018)

golden graham dijo:


> pero hasta donde yo se tu no pagas impuestos por la plusvalia de unas acciones hasta que no se produce la venta



Ahí esta la clave, vender cualquier cripto por FIAT está claro que es una venta, pero vender PIVX por ETH (por ejemplo) es una venta?¿Habría que saber el valor que te costaron esos PIVX y por los que lo estas vendiendo?

Como tradees un poco multiplicado por cada operación, por cada moneda y por cada cotización en ese instante.


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (31 Ene 2018)

golden graham dijo:


> pero hasta donde yo se tu no pagas impuestos por la plusvalia de unas acciones hasta que no se produce la venta




Yo pensaba exactamente eso y por eso no pasé todo a EURO antes de acabar el año.

Para ellos yo por ejemplo (a groso modo) compré BTC, ETH y LTC con EURO.
Después compré Dent, dentacoin, Neo, XRP,, IOTA, etc con BTC, ETH y LTC.
En varias ocasiones he comprado ETH con las "pequeCOIN" y unas horas o días después vuelta a empezar.

Lo que ellos me han dicho es que si tu compras acciones de Endesa y LAS DEJAS AHÍ, no tributan hasta que las cambies por EURO/USD/GBP...

Cosa distinta, según me dijeron, es que compres acciones de Endesa, las cambies por ACS, después vuelvas a Endesa, Ferrovial, Forum filatélico, Nueva Rumasa, Endesa otra vez... aunque no lo pases a EURO.


----------



## arras2 (31 Ene 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Yo pensaba exactamente eso y por eso no pasé todo a EURO antes de acabar el año.
> 
> Para ellos yo por ejemplo (a groso modo) compré BTC, ETH y LTC con EURO.
> Después compré Dent, dentacoin, Neo, XRP,, IOTA, etc con BTC, ETH y LTC.
> ...



Por lo que se lee, sí tienes que declarar cada cambio. Es una locura... Lo dicho, para el que tenga pasta de verdad, 200€ la hora y que te asesoren qué hacer. Yo, cambiaría mi residencia a otro país que no sea tan incoherente.

Estamos desviando el propósito del hilo. Lo siento.


----------



## emere (31 Ene 2018)

¿Cómo nos tomamos está noticia?
¿Usarán Ripple?
NOTICIAS DE BANCO SANTANDER - Santander lanzará una app de pagos internacionales inmediatos antes de abril - Economía Negocios y Finanzas - Diario La Informacion



arras2 dijo:


> Estamos desviando el propósito del hilo. Lo siento.



Igual deberíamos sacar todo a un hilo oficial para discutir el tema de tributaciones


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (31 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Por lo que se lee, sí tienes que declarar cada cambio. Es una locura... Lo dicho, para el que tenga pasta de verdad, 200€ la hora y que te asesoren qué hacer. Yo, cambiaría mi residencia a otro país que no sea tan incoherente.
> 
> Estamos desviando el propósito del hilo. Lo siento.



En cierta forma estamos desviándonos de la especulación con Altcoins, pero no me negarás que lo de hacienda es una parte muy importante si vas a especular.

Si yo hubiera sabido esto antes de entrar, habría actuado de otro modo puedo asegurarlo.

De todas maneras y para ¿terminar? con el tema de hacienda y las Altcoins.

Es una locura calcular cada movimiento entre Alts, sin duda alguna. Por si sirve de algo, les dije a los de hacienda que yo adjuntaría TODOS mis ingresos, transferencias y tradeos a la declaración de 2017; y que INTENTARÍA calcular la suma de todas las criptos en USD para después, con el cambio oficial que publica hacienda en el BOE expresarlo en EUROS y pagar el 19, 21 ó 23%.

Me dijeron que era lo más razonable, así que ESPERO que después no me la claven.


----------



## golden graham (31 Ene 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Yo pensaba exactamente eso y por eso no pasé todo a EURO antes de acabar el año.
> 
> Para ellos yo por ejemplo (a groso modo) compré BTC, ETH y LTC con EURO.
> Después compré Dent, dentacoin, Neo, XRP,, IOTA, etc con BTC, ETH y LTC.
> ...



Pero es que no es posible cambiar acciones de Endesa por ACS o TEF y si lo es yo no conozco el mercado donde se puede, igual que no puedes ir al super y cambiar tres cartones de leche por un bote de ketchup y no es posible porque para eso esta el dinero.

Y dinero precisamente es lo que es bitcoin o ethereum.
Vamos no tiene sentido ademas es un curro de la ostia para ellos y para ti sin ningun beneficio.


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (31 Ene 2018)

golden graham dijo:


> Pero es que no es posible cambiar acciones de Endesa por ACS o TEF y si lo es yo no conozco el mercado donde se puede, igual que no puedes ir al super y cambiar tres cartones de leche por un bote de ketchup y no es posible porque para eso esta el dinero.
> 
> Y dinero precisamente es lo que es bitcoin o ethereum.
> Vamos no tiene sentido ademas es un curro de la ostia para ellos y para ti sin ningun beneficio.




Beneficio para ellos porque se lo das calentito, igual que reciben de tu sueldo, IVA, sucesiones, donaciones... Ellos quieren más.


----------



## arras2 (31 Ene 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> En cierta forma estamos desviándonos de la especulación con Altcoins, pero no me negarás que lo de hacienda es una parte muy importante si vas a especular.
> 
> Si yo hubiera sabido esto antes de entrar, habría actuado de otro modo puedo asegurarlo.



Al final, quien tenga pasta, le tocará buscar otro destino si no quiere acabar mal, o buscar un buen asesoramiento, pero bueno, claro. Si vas tu a hacienda con buenas intenciones, van a pasar de ti y te van a joder todo lo que puedan, el funcionario de turno se la pela. 

La cuestión es si cuando te toque tributar, el inspector se conforma con el 23% de tus rascadas o si está cruzado y te va a buscar las cosquillas. Es que dudo mucho que quien tradea con alts, pueda saber de donde ha salido todo, en que momento, etc... Solo un fork ya te jode la vida, ¿no? :XX:. ¿Como coño justificas el gas que obtienes de neo?

Muchas lagunas y muy pocas respuestas. Es triste, pero yo la mejor opción que vería si tuviera pasta de verdad, irme al extranjero, a un sitio donde te pongan alfombra por tributar.


ETH camino del 0,11... Vaya fortaleza.


----------



## golden graham (31 Ene 2018)

Y como saben ellos los tradeos que has hecho?? vamos ni de coña, al final la mejor opcion es convertir tus crypto en cash el 31 de diciembre y volver a comprarlas al dia siguiente le aplicas un 20% a la plusvalia que hayas obtenido y santas pascuas. No creo que les salga rentable buscarte las cosquillas, con el currazo que les supone.


----------



## trancos123 (31 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tú no tienes que pagar si por ejemplo compras unas acciones en el 2010 y las tienes hasta el 2017... (se revaloricen o no)... Pagarás cuando las vendas si hay beneficios...
> 
> Pero en cambio sí tienes que pagar en el momento que se ha producido un beneficio... Y es el caso que ya he dado antes... Tú has comprado bitcoins en 2011, que valían 11 dólares, (mientras se van incrementando de valor no tienes que pagar nada), al llegar 2017 quieres comprar un coche directamente con esos bitcoins sin pasar a euros... Ahí tienes que pagar sobre el beneficio que se ha producido... No te libras de pagar.
> 
> ...



En bolsa hay una cosa que se llama 'fondos indexados' y puedes cambiarte entre ellos sin pagar nada de impuestos, solo cuando lo pasas a fiat.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (31 Ene 2018)

Yo no entiendo los que estáis tan rayados con hacienda, viaje a Gibraltar/Andorra, lo que os quede más cerca , tarjeta black y andando...¿de que tenéis miedo?


----------



## paketazo (31 Ene 2018)

Este artículo es bastante bueno, y ha pasado desapercibido en su momento, respecto a tributaciones BTC& Cia:

Los impuestos del bitcoin y el ether: así tributan operadores, mineros y comercios que trabajan con criptodivisas - Bolsamanía.com



Personalmente que cada uno obre en consecuencia a lo que considere correcto.

Yo puedo tener 100.000$ en una cuenta, y puedo comprar con ellos en amazon por ejemplo, mi obligación fiscal en un primer momento es, si esa cuenta está en el extranjero, notificarlo como tal, y en segundo lugar, declararlo como patrimonio.

Otra obligación, sería si lo cambio a €, calcular las minusvalías/plusvalías obtenidas en el movimiento total (creo que si se compra en diferentes momento va por fifo, sin o recuerdo mal)

Los que tengan por ejemplo 30K $ en altcoins y no tengan pensado cambiarlas a cash €, pues ningún problema...si por medio pueden realizar compras directas en esa coin y estas compras no incurren en un incremento patrimonial (no es lo mismo comprar una TV que un coche), pues no hay problema...ya pagas tu IVA.

Si al final esto de las cryptos, leyendo lo que ponéis, parece que en lugar de daros libertad os está atenazando.

Aquí hay 3 tipos de personas:

1- Los que vienen a especular y obtener pasta rápida.

2- Los que pretenden ocultar de algún modo algo.

3- Los que creen que hay una posibilidad de arrebatar la dependencia económica a los estados.

El sistema tratará de acotaros todas las opciones y salidas, es cuestión de tiempo, y el ser humano, está obligado a seguir luchando por encontrar puertas que le devuelvan la libertad arrebatada por el sistema.

No dejéis que os socialicen hasta la extenuación...leyendo estos foros, veo personas con un nivel tan elevado de socialización, que están atenazados como un perro al que se le quita su collar y su cadena y no es capaz de escapar o sentirse libre.

Recordad que no somos criminales, solo somos personas que pretenden elegir libremente, no solo A o B , que es la teórica libertad que nos vende el sistema.

un saludo


----------



## Pablosca (31 Ene 2018)

Hola especuladores! Os comenté hace un par de días que me metía en $lbtc a través de yobit y que no lo veía muy claro, recibí información interesante por parte de algunos de vosotros así que os comparto que pillé a 0,099 y hace un ratillo iba por 0,184, que tal y como está el panorama no está mal. Creo que tiene mucho potencial todavía, así que comparto la info por si alguien le quiere echar un ojo. Saludos!


----------



## haruki murakami (31 Ene 2018)

Buenos dias!!
When lambo?? me gusta el purpura de este video que seguro muchos recuerdan.
Jamiroquai - Cosmic Girl - YouTube

---------- Post added 31-ene-2018 at 16:29 ----------




Gurney dijo:


> Sobre el AMA de Triggers: veo en la gráfica de CMC que el subidón de diciembre coincide por fechas con otro AMA que se hizo, pero en Facebook



Ojala suba...aunque con estas caidas...parece no haber noticias que valgan la pena para nadie.


----------



## arras2 (31 Ene 2018)

NF, en bitfinex.

Ethereum (ETH)
1,107.2	USD	0.1%
0.11040	BTC	2.6%

No pensaba que seguiría al mismo ritmo que ha llevado desde que se giró. Toda subida vertiginosa tiene su correspondiente caída cual piedra. Espero que se vea a tiempo xD.


----------



## san_miguel (31 Ene 2018)

Buenas noticias

South Korea Finance Minister Confirms

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (31 Ene 2018)

Para los artistas del foro, 300 ENG de premio: Twitter


----------



## arras2 (31 Ene 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojalá sepa saltar del barco cryptotulipan2 a tiempo.

Lo del tradeo en chicharros... hoy, tras leer tu mensaje he estado mirando las ceroceristas de cryptopia y dan ganas de probar, lo malo es cuando ves a pacman ahí a 1 sato desde hace eones. Da la sensación que el acertar la que se meneará arriba es aleatorio (seguro que no).


----------



## siei (31 Ene 2018)

raiblocks ha cambiado de nombre y se ha disparado en medio de la masacre de hoy... la única que me ayuda a ganar dinero últimamente...
¿Alguien sabe si raiblocks ha hecho algun cambio más además del nombre?


----------



## trancos123 (31 Ene 2018)

Beyond Global Trade Engagement - StratisPlatform

_Today we are excited to announce an engagement with Beyond Global Trade. Beyond Global Trade operates under Beyond Manufacturing, a well-established manufacturing organization with a global distribution network, focused on providing simple and efficient solutions to their clients.

Beyond Global Trade have a presence in China, Singapore, Taiwan and the USA. Over the years they have produced products for some of the world’s largest brands and have also won several prestigious awards.

“We are extremely excited to work with Stratis on our ICO launch. Together with Stratis, we can further optimize processes, fight counterfeits and improve trust in trade.” said Peter Chin, founder and CEO.

The engagement with Stratis entails the hosting of the Beyond Global Trade ICO on the Stratis platform. Stratis will also play a pivotal role in the development of the Beyond Global Trade Blockchain platform, built upon the Stratis C# Full Node.

More information regarding Beyond Global Trade products and services can be found on their new website. Further details regarding the upcoming ICO will be communicated by Beyond Global Trade in due course._


----------



## san_miguel (31 Ene 2018)

Bueno ETH debería llegar hasta el punto 5, es la quinta y última onda de Elliot en su fase expansiva, pero según está el mercado cualquiera sabe. El objetivo está entre 1386 y 1467, en ese punto vendería y recompraría en fase correctiva.


----------



## haruki murakami (31 Ene 2018)

siei dijo:


> raiblocks ha cambiado de nombre y se ha disparado en medio de la masacre de hoy... la única que me ayuda a ganar dinero últimamente...
> ¿Alguien sabe si raiblocks ha hecho algun cambio más además del nombre?



Si solo es cambio de nombre...pues entonces QASH se va a ir tothemoon cuando lo haga ?

---------- Post added 31-ene-2018 at 20:31 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> Bueno ETH debería llegar hasta el punto 5, es la quinta y última onda de Elliot en su fase expansiva, pero según está el mercado cualquiera sabe. El objetivo está entre 1386 y 1467, en ese punto vendería y recompraría en fase correctiva.



gracias por los rangos.


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (31 Ene 2018)

Hola! Desde mi novata experiencia.
Creéis que ha habido, hay y habrá, dos ciclos de crecida diferentes en la proporción de Eth y btc.
Esto es, siempre habrá uno que vaya ganando sobre el otro (o los dos crezcan o bajen a la vez).
Creéis que esos movimientos podrían ser claros y preveerlos para saltar cuando arranque el tren y cambiar de vagón? 

Esto presuponiendo que no se vaya el BTC al carajo, como muchos presuponen y gritan, pero que no creo que suceda. Imaginaros un btc a 8000 $ con un eth a 2000
¿Quién no saltaría de nuevo al querido BTC con la posible pegada que podría pegar?
Bueno. Conjeturas y planes de jubilación para mileuristas inocentes sin ganas de trabajar


----------



## haruki murakami (31 Ene 2018)

ClanesDeLaLuna dijo:


> Hola! Desde mi novata experiencia.
> Creéis que ha habido, hay y habrá, dos ciclos de crecida diferentes en la proporción de Eth y btc.
> Esto es, siempre habrá uno que vaya ganando sobre el otro (o los dos crezcan o bajen a la vez).
> Creéis que esos movimientos podrían ser claros y preveerlos para saltar cuando arranque el tren y cambiar de vagón?
> ...



Es de lo que hablan Negrofuturo, arras2 y San Miguel en sus posts


----------



## Arcipreste de Silos (31 Ene 2018)

¿Y esto será, bueno, malo o regular?

To Infinity and Beyond! - Ethereum Blog


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (31 Ene 2018)

Sobre el Superbowl, ya se han filtrado muchos de los commerciales..hasta ahora nada de criptos....


----------



## silverwindow (31 Ene 2018)

Joder bankera ya lleva 94 millones de euros


----------



## Sherry (31 Ene 2018)

Pablosca dijo:


> Alguno de vosotros está en Coss.io holdeando su token? Qué tal funciona? Y con los dividendos cumplen? Disculpad si no thankeo, que burbuja todavía no me deja. Gracias por adelantado.



Dividendos? Cuentame mas, tengo unos cuantos coss en hitbtc


----------



## Pablosca (31 Ene 2018)

Sherry dijo:


> Dividendos? Cuentame mas, tengo unos cuantos coss en hitbtc



Tengo entendido que si tienes Coss en su exchange o en su wallet alguna recompensa cae. Otro forero decía antes que de unos 700 Coss llevaba recibido el equivalente a 0,6$. Supongo que las recompensas subirán conforme el exchange vaya teniendo mayor volumen de negocio, puesto que se extraen de los fees.

---------- Post added 31-ene-2018 at 23:06 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> Sobre el Superbowl, ya se han filtrado muchos de los commerciales..hasta ahora nada de criptos....



Le estoy cogiendo manía a Vibe, no te digo más


----------



## Sherry (31 Ene 2018)

Pablosca dijo:


> Tengo entendido que si tienes Coss en su exchange o en su wallet alguna recompensa cae. Otro forero decía antes que de unos 700 Coss llevaba recibido el equivalente a 0,6$. Supongo que las recompensas subirán conforme el exchange vaya teniendo mayor volumen de negocio, puesto que se extraen de los fees.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ene-2018 at 23:06 ----------
> 
> Le estoy cogiendo manía a Vibe, no te digo más



Vaya porqueria, por eso ni me molesto en abrirme cuenta


----------



## sabueXo (31 Ene 2018)

Sherry dijo:


> Vaya porqueria, por eso ni me molesto en abrirme cuenta



Reparten el 50% de las fees semanales entre los que tengan COSS.

A mayor volumen, mayores ganancias.

Si el exchange sube y se tienen unos cuantos COSS, sueldo Nescafé. Si no sube, pues mierda p...

Reparten las ganancias con las monedas que se han tradeado.

Aquí se puede ver cuando daría según las monedas que se tenga y el volumen del exchange.

Coss.io Earnings Calculator - See your Exchange Fee's Profit!

---------- Post added 31-ene-2018 at 23:50 ----------

TRIG

Han recibido respuesta de Binance sobre el concurso de trading.

Tienen fecha, pero no la pueden decir ya que alteraría el mercado y no pueden hacerlo.


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2018)

Qué es eso del concurso de trading?
Voy cargando TRIG sin prisa porque está bajista...que no me los despierten...


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (1 Feb 2018)

TAAS ha bajado bastante hoy, es un fondo de donde quería entrar pero siempre lo veía algo caro, ¿se sabe si hay alguna noticia muy chunga para una bajada superior a la media? Entiendo que aún no han pagado beneficio del 1Q2018. 

También aprovecho para preguntar si para cobrar los dividendos en TAAS es suficiente con tener los tokens en tu wallet de ETH personal, entiendo que es así. 

Y por otro lado veo que Wagerr de desangra poco a poco, quiero dar gracias a paketazo y a otro forero (Pirri?) por su aviso cuando se salieron de wagerr, me deshice en un 80% de mis posiciones gracias a los avisos de la poca profesionalidad de sus creadores, parece que siguen estancados y mintiendo y la cotización de puede ir bien al guano. Una pena porqué la idea era magnífica, el tema es que llevarla a cabo le puede ir grande a casi cualquiera.


----------



## CRÁPULA (1 Feb 2018)

emere dijo:


> ¿Cómo nos tomamos está noticia?
> 
> ¿Usarán Ripple?
> 
> NOTICIAS DE BANCO SANTANDER - Santander lanzará una app de pagos internacionales inmediatos antes de abril - Economía Negocios y Finanzas - Diario La Informacion





Confirmado, es Ripple y será antes de abril cuando empiece a funcionar el sistema. A ver si XRP se anima con esto


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2018)

He leído por ahí que es la red de Ripple, pero que no se va a utilizar la crypto.
Eso era uno de los clásicos argumentos en contra de XRP.


----------



## sabueXo (1 Feb 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Qué es eso del concurso de trading?
> Voy cargando TRIG sin prisa porque está bajista...que no me los despierten...



Si no recuerdo mal, es un concurso de tradear y depositar TRIG en Binance durante X tiempo.

Los 1000 primeros que amasen o tradeen más TRIG ganarán TRIG de recompensa.

Esto debería hacer subir el volumen.

Aparte, van a aparecer en 2 exchanges más (no hay fecha). Tengo entendido que no se han metido en más exchanges porque tienen que hacer un cambio de TRIG a TRIGX y en cuantos más exchanges estén, más difícil sería el cambio.

Tienen un AMA el 3 de febrero.

Mañana en un principio lanzan sus nuevas webs (según comentan nada impresionante, algo light para explicar las 3 empresas que van a ser).

Y ahora mismo están en el "Blockchain and Automated IT for Government Summit". Creo que es una charla a la que les ha invitado el gobierno de EEUU para hablar sobre Blockchain.

Blockchain & Automated IT for Government Summit | Advancing The Mission. Supporting The Force

"Kevin/Jason/Elliot all have experience in military
They are the better choices when thinking of who to represent us in front of the US Government
Because they have provided service to our country and that is looked at highly"

"We are going to be speaking at the Bitcoin Super Conference in Feb
We have also been invited to at least 4 more government events after this one."


----------



## psiloman (1 Feb 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> TAAS ha bajado bastante hoy, es un fondo de donde quería entrar pero siempre lo veía algo caro, ¿se sabe si hay alguna noticia muy chunga para una bajada superior a la media? Entiendo que aún no han pagado beneficio del 1Q2018.
> 
> Y veo que Wagerr de desangra poco a poco, quiero dar gracias a paketazo y otro forero por su aviso cuando se salieron de wagerr, me deshice en un 80% de mis posiciones gracias a los avisos de la poca profesionalidad de sus creadores, parece que siguen estancados y mintiendo y la cotización de puede ir bien al guano. Una pena porqué la idea era magnífica, el tema es que llevarla a cabo le puede ir grande a casi cualquiera.



TaaS ha cerrado hoy 1 de febrero ya la fecha límite para el cobro del reparto.

Si quieres comprar TaaS espera que pegue el bajón que suele dar una vez que la gente cobra y vuelve a vender una vez trincados los Ethers. Mírate la gráfica, es fácil ver los movimientos.

Aclaro que yo holdeo TaaS desde la ICO, y en principio no vendo aunque se pusiera a 3 dólares. Compraría más.


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Feb 2018)

la ventaja de las caídas es que la gente escribe menos post vacíos y no molestan a los post que realmente valen la pena


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

Ayer me pille nodo de trig,estaba baratuno.
Hoy parece q sube bastante,alguna noticia?

Con estos precios habra chorrecientos nodos ya.

No me fio.mucho de trig,pero si esta barato,hay q aprovechar por si suena la flauta


----------



## sabueXo (1 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Ayer me pille nodo de trig,estaba baratuno.
> Hoy parece q sube bastante,alguna noticia?
> 
> Con estos precios habra chorrecientos nodos ya.
> ...



Twitter

I am also proud to announce we accepted the invite to join the Government Blockchain Association. More about it at the @blocksafe #AMA.

Triggers Competition - 1,000 Spots Available to Share a Pool of 154,500 TRIG!

Competición de Binance. Aunque eso empieza mañana.

Aparte tienen muchas cosas guardadas por lo que aparenta:

"yes, some good stuff . still digesting, they actually asked good questions and were pleased to see to credible solutions and loved our use case. but many many agencies had many use case demands ie fda, dept of agriculture, health, commerce and myriad of other agencies that are looking for solution providers in the private sector that are not available yet."

Esto lleva si tiempo. Estamos hablando de que están presentando el mucndo crypto/blockchain en el mismísimo Washington DC.

No me extrañaría que en cualquier momento firmasen un contrato con el gobierno de EEUU.

Yo no pillé otro nodo porque no puedo tener todo metido en TRIG. No hay pasta vamos...


----------



## arras2 (1 Feb 2018)

Ale, despeño. ¿A testear los 9000?


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2018)

_Competition Time: 2018/2/2 0:00 AM to 2018/2/9 0:00 AM

To celebrate TRIG listing on Binance, we have committed a total of 150,000 TRIG to reward our fans worldwide. The Top 1,000 Binancians with net deposits (deposits minus withdrawals) plus net purchases (buys minus sells) over 0.2 BTC during the competition period, will share a pool of 150,000 TRIG. If the total number of Binancians that make the 0.2 BTC cut-off is less than 1,000, then the eligible Binancians will split the entire pool of 150,000 TRIG amongst themselves.

Lucky Draw:

3 Binancians will have the chance to split a pool of 4,500 TRIG (1,500 TRIG each)

To ensure fairness of the draw, the event will be broadcasted live on multiple social media platforms to cater for all audiences._


----------



## psiloman (1 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Ale, despeño. ¿A testear los 9000?



Btc está haciendo un sombrero de bruja a cámara lenta, al ser una moneda con mucha inercia, gran marketcap, y muchos holders.

La gráfica en semanal da parada entre 7000 y 8000 $, no sé qué os parece a vosotros, pero esa es la pinta que tiene. El problema es que es bitcoin, y a saber con tanta manipulación lo que tienen preparado. Lo bajarán a 5000 $?. El análisis técnico en este caso no sé si es de utilidad.

Por cierto, dan ganas de irse 15 días a Fiat, pero como casi todos los exchanges tienen de par USDT, pues va a ser que nos conformaremos con Eth y holdear en las que tenemos las cosas claras. En mi caso TaaS, Pivx, ZEN, TRIG. De QASH, OMG, ENG me salí temporalmente.


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

Yo tengo bastante en eth ahora mismo, esta claro que aguanta muy bien los temporales,de momento. De qash tb me sali temporalemnte.

neo sigo a full sin tocar

Cuando amanine, repartire otra vez


----------



## arras2 (1 Feb 2018)

yo soy gilipollas, por no salirme. Qash está que da pena absoluta. Menos mal que hice roi, aunque lo reinvertí en LTC y tampoco es que vaya muy bien...

El cabrón cae, pero ya no a plomo, cae a goteo sin parar. Es la fase del desangre. La velocidad con la que pierde vs eth...

ETH/BTC
Último precio
0.115215 $1,097.42

otro 5% a la saca en poco más de 12h. Agujero negro invertido, en lugar de serlo por subir, lo es por no bajar cuando todo desangra.


----------



## Albertezz (1 Feb 2018)

Qué tal va phore? xDDDDDDDDDDDDD solido y como una roca como zencash no? xDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2018)

http://www.crypto-news.in/featured/...er-arun-jaitley-reiterates-government-stance/

Discrepo del titular. El mensaje es: nos interesa la tecnología, pero no las coins.
Vishnú y el resto del panteón indio dirán.


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

todo por los suelos

pivx,qash,eng,phore,zcash,trig... shitland ase desangra

y mas que puede caer


----------



## san_miguel (1 Feb 2018)

BTC puede llegar al suelo4, es decir 7500 aprox


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2018)

Qtum va a enviar un nodo montado en un satélite: Twitter


----------



## sabueXo (1 Feb 2018)

¿Que opinión tenéis de COSS a futuro?

Aparte están los exchanges descentralizados que no se si serán un problema.

Hay proyectos que llego tarde y este podría estar a tiempo para nescafé.

Busco más que nada proyectos sólidos que aporten una ganancia extra aparte del valor de la moneda (masternodes, pow, dividendos, etc.)


----------



## san_miguel (1 Feb 2018)

No os parece que la gráfica de ETH es como la de BTC pero retrasada. Fijaros.

ETH







BTC


----------



## arras2 (1 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> No os parece que la gráfica de ETH es como la de BTC pero retrasada. Fijaros.
> 
> ETH
> 
> ...



¿Eth parece más sano el gráfico no? parece hacer un banderín.

Cada vez que últimamente he visto bajadas de relativa identidad con cierto volumen (varias velas rojas con volumen( y un rebote con escaso volumen, es el preludio de caída potente. Aquí se ve la anterior de hace 10 días... Hoy ha hecho algo parecido. da la sensación que la gente se deshace del papel como si lo supieran.


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

Y etherum subiendo, con 2 cojones


----------



## Cayo Marcio (1 Feb 2018)

Ha salido el Paper del Petro, y Valdeante ha sacado un análisis, lo estoy viendo ahora mismo. A ver que nos cuenta, yo si él dice compra, meto lo que pueda, gracias a él Raiblocks ha sido mi mejor inversión.

EL PETRO Y SU PAPER ¡¡¡ Biennnnnn por Venezuela !!! - YouTube


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

el petro va a ser un pelotazo mitico,habra q estar al loro


----------



## Vde (1 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> el petro va a ser un pelotazo mitico,habra q estar al loro



Venga va, fuera coñas ::


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

Vde dijo:


> Venga va, fuera coñas ::



coñas ninguna,habra ostias para comprar petros. Se marca un x10 en salida fijo.

Lo se, te pone nervioso. :bla:


----------



## Bucanero (1 Feb 2018)

Menos mal que me cambie ayer a ether desde Neo. Si es que no me puedo ir a bailar por ahi con otra. Tendré que ser fiel a ether jejeje. 

Yo con Petro me quedo con ganas pero no le voy a meter porque no quiero romper posiciones y tampoco tengo claro que suba tanto. Ahora que esto del Petro si lo hacen bien aunque tengo mis dudas (No entro o salgo con el chavismo)... sería muy importante para el mundo cripto.


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> Menos mal que me cambie ayer a ether desde Neo. Si es que no me puedo ir a bailar por ahi con otra. Tendré que ser fiel a ether jejeje.
> 
> Yo con Petro me quedo con ganas pero no le voy a meter porque no quiero romper posiciones y tampoco tengo claro que suba tanto. Ahora que esto del Petro si lo hacen bien aunque tengo mis dudas (No entro o salgo con el chavismo)... sería muy importante para el mundo cripto.



Si Valdeante dice que hay que poner pasta, yo pongo pasta.Todavia no se cuanta, depende de como este montada la blockchain. Puede ser poca o mucha.

Genio loco pero tiene una vista que no veas el pavo.

Mi duda es si se podra comprar en exchanges y como se desarrollara el asunto de sacarla.


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2018)

Joder, hacia dos días que no miraba el marketcap y me encuentro con esta mierda.

Que ha pasado con Bitcoin?


----------



## arras2 (1 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Joder, hacia dos días que no miraba el marketcap y me encuentro con esta mierda.
> 
> Que ha pasado con Bitcoin?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (1 Feb 2018)

Dentro de WePower. A ver si a partir de las 6 hora peninsular puedo meter más, aunque me da a mí que va a ser imposible.


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Joder, hacia dos días que no miraba el marketcap y me encuentro con esta mierda.
> 
> Que ha pasado con Bitcoin?



que se lo esta follando eth


----------



## Vde (1 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> coñas ninguna,habra ostias para comprar petros. Se marca un x10 en salida fijo.
> 
> Lo se, te pone nervioso. :bla:



No, para nada amigo. Ni me va ni me viene. Soy curioso, y este proyecto o se presenta como algo revolucionario (Venezuela..) o puede ser el gran scam de todos los tiempos



silverwindow dijo:


> Mi duda es si se podra comprar en exchanges y como se desarrollara el asunto de sacarla.



Ahí radica mi principal duda: como de ágil y libre va a poder ser su compra y su posterior conversión en cash u otras criptos


----------



## Cayo Marcio (1 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> el petro va a ser un pelotazo mitico,habra q estar al loro



Preventa el 1 de Marzo, lo dice en el video, 100 millones de supply. Yo creo que va a volar. Ya veremos.


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

Vde dijo:


> No, para nada amigo. Ni me va ni me viene. Soy curioso, y este proyecto o se presenta como algo revolucionario (Venezuela..) o puede ser el gran scam de todos los tiempos
> 
> 
> Ahí radica mi principal duda: como de ágil y libre va a poder ser su compra y su posterior conversión en cash u otras criptos



Por lo que dice Valde, parece que sera como todas, ICO, exchanges,etc,etc


----------



## arras2 (1 Feb 2018)

psiloman dijo:


> Btc está haciendo un sombrero de bruja a cámara lenta, al ser una moneda con mucha inercia, gran marketcap, y muchos holders.
> 
> La gráfica en semanal da parada entre 7000 y 8000 $, no sé qué os parece a vosotros, pero esa es la pinta que tiene. El problema es que es bitcoin, y a saber con tanta manipulación lo que tienen preparado. Lo bajarán a 5000 $?. El análisis técnico en este caso no sé si es de utilidad.
> 
> Por cierto, dan ganas de irse 15 días a Fiat, pero como casi todos los exchanges tienen de par USDT, pues va a ser que nos conformaremos con Eth y holdear en las que tenemos las cosas claras. En mi caso TaaS, Pivx, ZEN, TRIG. De QASH, OMG, ENG me salí temporalmente.


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

Si que se parece,si.


----------



## emere (1 Feb 2018)

Aunque llevo poco tiempo aquí, gracias a toda la comunidad estoy aprendiendo mucho, me gustaría aportar mi opinión respecto al PETRO para ver si alguien más le puede ayudar en algo o contradecirme, claro.
Creo que no debemos olvidar que el principal motivo de una coin descentralizada es apartar a los gobiernos (del color que sea) y los bancos de manejar nuestro dinero FIAT como les plazca, y que el valor lo tenga y se lo de la propia comunidad que acepte dicha coin como medio de pago para obtener bienes y servicios.
Si aceptamos PETRO como coin, aceptamos BOLIVARES, DOLARES, EUROS y cualquier FIAT actual, porque son lo mismo, monedas gubernamentales.
Sinceramente, no creo que la gente que realmente apuesta por este sistema como nueva moneda, acepte un PETRO o RIPPLE, porque precisamente de eso venimos huyendo.

EDIT: Hablo por supuesto de fundamentales, respecto a especulación de si de un día a otro hace un x100, ni idea. Ojalá supiera adivinar eso


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2018)

Viendo el vídeo de Valdeante he pensado lo mismo: si se vincula al precio del barril, la salida inicial es absolutamente monstruosa a nivel de cap.

Para mí un problema fundamental es vincular el precio de una coin (en este caso, un token de ETH) a otro producto, que no sea el mercado el que diga su precio.
Así como vamos a hacer especulaciones sanas? ::?


----------



## juli (1 Feb 2018)

Joder...ya tenéis ganas de andar con la lupa cada 10 minutos. Éso destroza cualquier sistema nervioso que se precie.

1 BTC...8 ethers y pico. EL embudo record de 1:7 previo al verano se giró hacia una dominancia absoluta de BTC. Y nos acercamos a ese 1:7.

Vuelta ? ... U órdago similar en clave ETH ? Porque cualquiera de las 2 cosas, sería absolutamente categórica.

La Superbowl, a 3 días. El momento de girarse no puede esperar más...o llegará como algo irrelevante, pese al lustre con el que se manejó desde proyectos emblemáticos del sector.

El cap general ahora mismo debe andar en un x7 del de entrada al verano.En ETH, es el mismo. EN BTC x4 y pico.

Palomitax.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2018 at 14:13 ----------




Gurney dijo:


> Viendo el vídeo de Valdeante he pensado lo mismo: si se vincula al precio del barril, la salida inicial es absolutamente monstruosa a nivel de cap.
> 
> Para mí un problema fundamental es vincular el precio de una coin (en este caso, un token de ETH) a otro producto, que no sea el mercado el que diga su precio.
> Así como vamos a hacer especulaciones sanas? ::?



Se presume que una de las salidas de las bolsas boqueantes sean las mterias primas.

Será Shitland el puente de plata ? ( Y 2 pájaros de un tiro ).

Vincular criptos A LO QUE SEA es la clave de la prosperidad del sector ( Derechos concretos sobre una plataforma, Materias primas, etc...Recrear una blockchain no vale apenas nada ).


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

Juli q dices del petro
Tenemos para un x5?


----------



## juli (1 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Juli q dices del petro
> Tenemos para un x5?



Ni puta idea de la letra pequeña.

Tampoco es que valore nada en Shitland desde hace 2,3 semanas...salvo el papel de las 2 grandes ( y que Dash salga con "su libro" desde la trastienda ).

Yo a los barridos intento llegar en posiciones que pueda "roer", y a las que, equivocado o no, vea salida. Ya veo al personal saltando de un lado a otro, pero para nada es lo mío...tendría muchas posibilidades de crearme una empanada de cojones...y poquísimas de revalorizar. Y no es una crítica...sino, posiblemente una limitación...y desde luego, lo que hay, en mi caso. 

Yo, en los marrones, proa al viento...y me doy por pagado. De gurusito, ni un pelo. Intento trincar cuando zumba y pasarlo a proyectos sólidos antes de dumpear ( ETH está siendo la rehostia...de hecho, mejor ni pensar en que se gire, porque entonces sí que sería una debacle ). Sé que es un planteamiento bastante obvio...pero entre tanto bot y malabares, personalmente, no me siento mucho más que un muñequito.


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

Dice q se podran pagar impuestosncon el petro

Eso es muy gordo y palabras mayores.


----------



## juli (1 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Dice q se podran pagar impuestosncon el petro
> 
> Eso es muy gordo y palabras mayores.



Ahí tienes un vínculo ( insisto : sin entrar en la letra pequeña ).

Las criptos son símbolos monetarios, guste o no...y nada más. Hay que referenciarlos a valores reales, los que sean. Divisas, materias primas, derechos sobre una pasarela de pago...Los bits son el medio, no el fin. Eso debe quedar cristalino.


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2018)

El petróleo ha repuntado bastante...


----------



## juli (1 Feb 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Esta cascada de "posibles" prohibiciones en china, corea, india... más parece un un intento político de frenar y crear inestabilidad que una preocupación real en regular.



Pues todas acaban finalmente en regulación.

Así pues, tras China, Korea..cada prohibición se está revelando , precisamente, como una regulación a bombo y platillo.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (1 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


>



De acuerdo con ese gráfico "return to the mean" estaría alrededor de $4000 en unos meses. Me vale.


----------



## Meetic (1 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> De acuerdo con ese gráfico "return to the mean" estaría alrededor de $4000 en unos meses. Me vale.



Mas bien 2.000$.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (1 Feb 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Viendo el vídeo de Valdeante he pensado lo mismo: si se vincula al precio del barril, la salida inicial es absolutamente monstruosa a nivel de cap.
> 
> Para mí un problema fundamental es vincular el precio de una coin (en este caso, un token de ETH) a otro producto, que no sea el mercado el que diga su precio.
> Así como vamos a hacer especulaciones sanas? ::?



Hay un precedente con eso que se llama SandCoin (Sand Coin). Lo vendían como que supuestamente el token está ligado al precio del metro cúbico de arena ("1 cubic meter of sand is $5.30", página 7 de https://en.sandcoin.io/SNDWPENupdate.pdf?1) pero realmente ha estado bastante por debajo y ahora está alrededor del precio de salida del token (Sand Coin (SND) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap). 

Lo del Petro me da poca o ninguna confianza porque no hay nadie que responda a muchas dudas clave que yo por lo menos desconozco (¿cómo se va a minar? ¿Cómo puedo redimir el petróleo equivalente? ¿Por qué hacer eso con una criptomoneda en vez de con la divisa del país?).


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

Onvre,si te pueden enviar el barril a casa comprado con tus petros ya seria la repanocha

Haber como se da esa equivalencia,pq si esta respaldado se deberia poder canjear


----------



## juli (1 Feb 2018)

ENIGMA. Más de lo mismo. Pero en fin...fundamentalismo puro y duro, vamos... 8:

"Very excited to welcome Moria Abadi to Enigma! :raised_hands: She is a former IBM researcher with 15+ years of software engineering experience. Moria has authored dozens of patents and published papers. She holds a MS summa cum laude in Computer Science from Tel Aviv University. Welcome! "

EN fin, *paketazo*, supongo que el ritmillo general es de tu agrado...falta poco ya para ver por dónde sale todo ésto.


----------



## san_miguel (1 Feb 2018)

Os pongo 3 gráaficas con velas diarias, ETH, BTC y relación ETH-BTC. En otras gráficas que he puesto ponía que ETH quizá se fuese a 1800 a mediados de febrero, pero he cambiado de opinión (ojalá me equivoque). Viendo el gráfico de ETH, si os fijais se ha separado mucho del EMA200, puede haber correción hasta la zona de los 600-700usd. El estocástico está girado, y el RSI en zona de nadie.







BTC , ya veis el panorama, pero está volviendo a la linea EMA 200, está en el nivel 8774usd aprox, el estocástico casi abajo y el rsi más de lo mismo. Creo que puede llegar entre 8000 y 8500, y de ahí rebotar.







Y en el gráfico ETH-BTC, pues rsi y estocástico en lo más alto, asi que lo más probable es que haya corrección, lo que indicaría que ETH bajara y BTC subirá, confirmando lo que he expuesto en los parrafos anteriores.

Es sólo una opción, pero como digo siempre el análisis técnico es una cosa, 2+2 son 4, pero luego está el fundamental, y es que cualquier noticia buena o mala se cepilla el análisis técnico en cero coma.


----------



## arras2 (1 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> De acuerdo con ese gráfico "return to the mean" estaría alrededor de $4000 en unos meses. Me vale.



diría que más bien en 5500, no? o Incluso puede estar llegando ya... según la línea de tendencia usada:


----------



## arras2 (1 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Os pongo 3 gráaficas con velas diarias, ETH, BTC y relación ETH-BTC.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



En el gráfico ETH-BTC, en cuanto haga divergencia bajista, orejas tiesas. y si se da la vuelta ya, pues mala suerte :XX:.


----------



## san_miguel (1 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> En el gráfico ETH-BTC, en cuanto haga divergencia bajista, orejas tiesas. y si se da la vuelta ya, pues mala suerte :XX:.



Aquí la tienes


----------



## Sam2528 (1 Feb 2018)

El servicio de cartera Exodus agregó 11 nuevas criptomonedas a su portafolio. Además, expresaron que no tienen planes de adoptar SegWit en un futuro cercano para evitar problemas con sus usuarios.

En el anuncio de lanzamiento de la versión 1.43.1 de la cartera, Exodus destacó que Bancor, Bitcoin Gold, Edgeless, FirstBlood, Matchpool, Numeraire, iExec RLC, Status, WeTrust, Wings y 0x se sumarían al portafolio de criptoactivos de la cartera. Como es costumbre, estas 11 criptomonedas, al igual que el resto de las adoptadas por la cartera, podrán ser intercambiadas por las otras usando la opción que Exodus ofrece a sus usuarios.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (1 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> diría que más bien en 5500, no? o Incluso puede estar llegando ya... según la línea de tendencia usada:



Otro forero decía en 2000, aquí cada uno contamos nuestra película ::


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2018)

Triggers zumbando duro contra mi voluntad (no tengo todos los que quería).
Realmente no hay noticias, sólo la entrada a la Government Blockchain Association.

Creo que es todo por la competición de trading en Binance...estamos en un manicomio.


----------



## arras2 (1 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Otro forero decía en 2000, aquí cada uno contamos nuestra película ::



Es que es imprevisible. Incluso viendo el mismo gráfico, cad auno interpreta una cosa. Puede arrancar e irse a 50000$ y no me extrañaría. Aquí se ven cosas ilógicas y raras. Además, a los gráficos, viene una noticia fundamental y te lo jode totalmente. 

Lees esto:

Nueva demanda contra Bitconnect pretende remunerar a todos los afectados tras su cierre | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

y luego ves que el precio bcc se ha disparado hoy mismo que está el mercado perro...

---------- Post added 01-feb-2018 at 16:33 ----------




Gurney dijo:


> Triggers zumbando duro contra mi voluntad (no tengo todos los que quería).
> Realmente no hay noticias, sólo la entrada a la Government Blockchain Association.
> 
> Creo que es todo por la competición de trading en Binance...estamos en un manicomio.



Pero hoy no cuenta para la competición ¿no? Es del 2 al 9. Si es como digo yo, otra cosa que no entiendo.

Triggers Competition - 1,000 Spots Available to Share a Pool of 154,500 TRIG!

Según eso es a partir del 2/2/2018 a las 0:00am. En china todavía es día 1...


----------



## Carlos1 (1 Feb 2018)

Perdón por el off topic, pero por más que busco en google no lo encuentro el nombre de esa moneda digital creada por allá por el año 2000 que lógicamente no llegó a nada.

A ver si alguien la recuerda.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (1 Feb 2018)

Yo he comprado de todo en esta vida: cryptos, warrants, acciones, futuros, ETFs... asumo el riesgo con naturalidad

pero hay una cosa que seguro no voy a comprar: petros

no por ser anti nada ni mucho menos, paso totalmente de política... pero uff... yo me quedo fuera. Suerte a los afortunados o mis condolencias a los incautos


----------



## golden graham (1 Feb 2018)

si el calvo dice que hay que comprar petros se compran petros y punto


----------



## Patanegra (1 Feb 2018)

Ya estoy en negativo desde que entré en Diciembre. Me gano un ETH o dos al dia tradeando entre mis monedas pero no basta para contener el hundimiento.


----------



## juli (1 Feb 2018)

These Smart Banknotes Could Bring Crypto To The Masses

Me cago en el Julian Noséquépoyas de TenX... En el peor sentido de la palabra y por el coitos interruptus de sus cards maravillútifuls, Personaje del Año en lo que va de 2018.  en pleno bloqueo de sus tajetas, se marcó una vídeo-rentrée en plan "Soy un triunfadoh y vuelvo de mis vacatas en el quintocoño haciendo snow...y tranquis , que aquí no pasa nada"...que era para sacarle a patadas hasta el último piño. 

En fin...todo el cotarro parece que va sobre por dónde, desde dónde y hsta dónde irá la recuperación. Por mí, que Shitland evolucione hacia liquidez fresquita y cotidiana, por diox...y poder competir con menor desventaja que qien se monta los barridos.

El resto, ya llegará como sea y cuando sea ( yo, a un mercáo pionero, m'apunto por principio - las cansineces y perogrulladas de tulipanes y patochadas de ese pelo, aunque sin duda quede volatilidad no deseable y otras zancadilas, no me dicen nada especial más allá de un hartazgo oco soportable, pero no creo que tengan que ver con el meollo del asunto de la blockchain global - ).


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (1 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Ya estoy en negativo desde que entré en Diciembre. Me gano un ETH o dos al dia tradeando entre mis monedas pero no basta para contener el hundimiento.



Eso te ha dado para tener ganancias de 30-60 ETH en un mes ::


----------



## Carlos1 (1 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Eso te ha dado para tener ganancias de 30-60 ETH en un mes ::




Pues 30 mil pavines al mes no está nada mal...ienso:


----------



## paketazo (1 Feb 2018)

Bueno, parece que la purga puede ser de las buenas.

Espero que tengáis un % en liquidez o capacidad futura de tenerla.

El RSI diario del BTC augura posible rebote, en breve (1 o 2 días máximos)

Lo malo es que en semanal puede seguir bajando bastante todavía...y bastante es irse en unas semanas al 80% de toda la subida. (4000$)

Si sonara la flauta y se vieran esos precios haceros un favor...mantener liquidez para atacar.

El problema de los mercados alcistas de largo plazo, es que cuando se giran, todo dios pierde la liquidez en las primeras de cambio, y luego a las semanas uno se desespera y vende justo cuando hay que empezar a comprar.

Esto ya lo hemos vivido muchos en otros mercados, así que veremos la madurez de este, y la capacidad de recuperación.

por cierto en la gráfica me canta doble suelo por estas cotas. así que agarrados todos a dónde podáis, o se frena ya o pa bajo.


----------



## sabueXo (1 Feb 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Triggers zumbando duro contra mi voluntad (no tengo todos los que quería).
> Realmente no hay noticias, sólo la entrada a la Government Blockchain Association.
> 
> Creo que es todo por la competición de trading en Binance...estamos en un manicomio.



La competición empezaría mañana. Quizás la gente, al ver que el precio va a subir (o debería), está comprando para hold o vender.

Por otra parte, hace dos días anuncian que pueden solicitar contratos públicos. Hoy la conferencia del gobierno a la que les han invitado y además, anuncian la entrada en la asociación.

A mi me suena a llanear el terreno para conseguir o anunciar en un futuro un contrato público con los EEUU.

Vamooos!

"Day 2 of the gov conference"


----------



## juli (1 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, parece que la purga puede ser de las buenas...



Alguna impresión del estado de ETH ?


----------



## paketazo (1 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Alguna impresión del estado de ETH ?



Yo apuesto por rebote en breve del indice (o sea de BTC)

Creo que ganará dominancia y ETH perderá algo de fuelle respecto a BTC si hay rebote en $.

La recuperación de este sistema no pasa todavía por ETH, pasa por un rebote contundente de BTC...que lo vamos a ver.

Lo que veremos luego es lo que tengo dudas.

Un saludo


----------



## Cayo Marcio (1 Feb 2018)

Vaya bajón, estamos como en el 17 de Enero. Lo que yo llamo rojo Duro, rojo del -20%,


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (1 Feb 2018)

Ya cae hasta ETH con fuerza. Es una tormenta para asustar a novicios. Mientras no bajemos del último suelo de 431B (market global) estaré tranquilo. 

Eso sí, si vence esa resistencia habrá que agarrarse fuerte. Paciencia y cabeza.


----------



## arras2 (1 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa vela no me gusta mucho... Mucha sombra por encima. Parece que vuelve a subir un poco, pero tanta sombra, no mola nada.


----------



## golden graham (1 Feb 2018)

keep calm and hodl


----------



## sabueXo (1 Feb 2018)

TRIG

Nuevas webs o remodelaciones. Nada exagerado.

BlockSafe

Blocksafe INC


----------



## Patanegra (1 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Eso te ha dado para tener ganancias de 30-60 ETH en un mes ::



me he puesto a tradear hace tres dias, me he ganado unos 4 o 5 ETH. el problemas es que en Diciembre y Enero he metido en total 200.000 euros y ahora estoy en negativo.

3 dias de experiencia en tradeo no es mucho, a lo mejor solo he tenido suerte, y la suerte se termina acabando. ienso:


----------



## arras2 (1 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Os funciona Binance?



A mi si. Me he logueado y bien.


----------



## jotamedina17 (1 Feb 2018)

Foreros, al final he decidido invertir en alguna criptomoneda, pero no sé cual elegir.

¿Qué me recomendaís?


----------



## arras2 (1 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La bajada es con el ratio en Positivo.



¿Qué has querido decir con eso?

en binance y bitfinex llegó a 0.123 al mediodía y cayó a 0.113 cuando btc remontó a 9500. Ahora que btc ha vuelto a caer, ha vuelto a subir el ratio a 0.118...


----------



## kokoliso1 (1 Feb 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> TAAS ha bajado bastante hoy, es un fondo de donde quería entrar pero siempre lo veía algo caro, ¿se sabe si hay alguna noticia muy chunga para una bajada superior a la media? Entiendo que aún no han pagado beneficio del 1Q2018.
> 
> También aprovecho para preguntar si para cobrar los dividendos en TAAS es suficiente con tener los tokens en tu wallet de ETH personal, entiendo que es así.
> 
> Y por otro lado veo que Wagerr de desangra poco a poco, quiero dar gracias a paketazo y a otro forero (Pirri?) por su aviso cuando se salieron de wagerr, me deshice en un 80% de mis posiciones gracias a los avisos de la poca profesionalidad de sus creadores, parece que siguen estancados y mintiendo y la cotización de puede ir bien al guano. Una pena porqué la idea era magnífica, el tema es que llevarla a cabo le puede ir grande a casi cualquiera.



Taas no es que esté muy baja, en la ICO estaba a 0,8 así que más de 6 no está tan mal, ahora pagan dividendos pero ya llegas tarde a estos si compras hoy ya que ya están fijados, tendrás el trimestre que viene.


----------



## Gurney (1 Feb 2018)

Hablando de soportes


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (1 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Para ETH con miras al FIAT, solo podemos abrir más motos, cuando pase el máximo anterior; para los que solo quieren BTCs, creo que tienen semanas por delante para estar cómodos en ETH/BTC largos en BTC.
> 
> A mi en ratio me tiene muy trankilo; pero yo lo que quiero es que se pongan a subir las dos, joder, así además pillo FIAT, y saco más motos.




Para los que queremos aprender a bailar... abrir más motos, cuando pase el máximo anterior ¿Sería pasar ETH a FIAT y recomprar ETH más abajo? Si es así ¿Qué nivel, con respecto a BTC te parecería razonable para volver a la moto?

Gracias de antemano.

Yo también quiero que suban pero veo que parte del baile es aguantar el ritmo.


----------



## sabueXo (1 Feb 2018)

TRIG

- Piden perdón por no haber aparecido en dos exchanges más en enero. Ellos pagaron las tasas para aparecer en los exchanges y los exchanges no han cumplido su parte (los exchanges son los que les dijeron enero). Comentan que los exchanges siguen trabajando para añadir TRIG.

- Animan a participar en el AMA.
AMA - Feb 3rd, 2018 : BlockSafeFoundation

- Inentan dar toda la informaciónque pueden y ser todo la transparentes que pueden manteniendo la privacidad que el gobierno requiere.

- Gracias.

_"I hope the realization is sinking in. We have yet to be dishonest about exchange listing or the Binance Competition. We are at the mercy of the exchanges. Unfortunately we were not listed on those 2 exchanges that we have paid/signed agreements with in January. BUT, i am certain they are working on getting us listed.

That being said, be sure to ask us anything in our AMA 
AMA - Feb 3rd, 2018 : BlockSafeFoundation

We are working toward be as transparent as we can while maintaining the privacy that Government requires. 

Thank you all for supporting our project, it has been a huge blessing for all involved."_


----------



## Cayo Marcio (1 Feb 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> TRIG
> 
> - Piden perdón por no haber aparecido en dos exchanges más en enero. Ellos pagaron las tasas para aparecer en los exchanges y los exchanges no han cumplido su parte (los exchanges son los que les dijeron enero). Comentan que los exchanges siguen trabajando para añadir TRIG.
> 
> ...



Triggers es de las pocas que se está comportando bien hoy, hubiera sido un buen valor refugio.


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (1 Feb 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> Los que entramos en máximos (solo pillé una semana de fiesta) y ahora estamos en negativo, nos queda otra que aguantar pase lo que pase? si vendemos ahora las perdidas son muy grandes, claro que siempre puede seguir bajando y perderlo todo pero...



No sé si te servirá pero yo entré a primeros de noviembre y me lo tomo a largo plazo 5/10 años o más. Supongo que todo depende de la prisa que tengas por "cobrar" y de si has metido lo que te puedes permitir perder.

Puedes vender y comprar más abajo o puedes esperar a que suba ¿Cuánto hay que esperar? Ni idea.

Suerte y piensa en otras cosas que hay vida fuera de esto.


----------



## Donald Draper (1 Feb 2018)

ETH lleva dos semanas con 1000 como soporte. Si lo rompe hacia abajo, barbarie.


----------



## Patanegra (1 Feb 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> No sé si te servirá pero yo entré a primeros de noviembre y me lo tomo a largo plazo 5/10 años o más. Supongo que todo depende de la prisa que tengas por "cobrar" y de si has metido lo que te puedes permitir perder.
> 
> Puedes vender y comprar más abajo o puedes esperar a que suba ¿Cuánto hay que esperar? Ni idea.
> 
> Suerte y piensa en otras cosas que hay vida fuera de esto.



largo plazo???? muchas de las alts solo son un white paper, un equipo y esperanzas. La mayoria caeran en el largo plazo, quizas todas.

Como dijo Juli, de este tren se baja uno en marcha. Para los que entramos en Diciembre y Enero es mala suerte, pero nadie nos obligo a entrar. 

Pero bueno, yo no vendo, ya vendran los rebotes, espero. Eso si, ya no espero un x10 a corto/medio plazo, con un x5 ya me doy por contento.


----------



## Donald Draper (1 Feb 2018)

Barbarie...


----------



## golden graham (1 Feb 2018)

ethereum tambien tu hijo mio


----------



## paketazo (1 Feb 2018)

Se acelera la bajada. Pronto empezará recuperación en V.


Subidas verticales bajadas equiparables. 

A sufrir chavales... De aquí salen hombres o cadáveres.


----------



## Patanegra (1 Feb 2018)

vaya mierda de bajada, si no vendo no pierdo y quiero comprar barato...a niveles de verano 2017. Por mi que baje mas. 

Por cierto el ETH aun esta en positivo en el 2018.


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (1 Feb 2018)

Dia 51 en criptolandia.
Ayer me había propuesto dejar de pensar en shitcoins. Ya me iba a ir a la cama, sin embargo un sentimiento volvió a mí. Estaba con el mono. Otra vez. Llevo días intentando posponer mis shitadquisiciones en beneficio del eth. Sin embargo, el mono ya había picado en mi Wallet y los books se desnudaban delante de mis ojos cansados. Mierda. Había encontrado lo que buscaba: Xby. Xtrabytes. Un proyecto de red innovadora, superior al pos y pow (supuestamente) sobre el que pronto se podrán montar aplicaciones (hasta marzo con el código cerrado) usando cualquier lenguaje de programación. Ya la iba a apuntar en mi lista de shits a comprar en un quizás, cuando empecé a indagar la red de por sí. Proyecto comunitario, fundador con dos proyectos fallidos, promesas, CAP de 97 mm. Y me encontré una alerta de un usuario denunciandola por scam, el nuevo bitconnect, etc. Iban a robarnos la pasta y modifican los precios según sus intereses en cryptopia. Después me encontré en otro sitio más oficial a ese mismo usuario hablando con los devs y colaborando en el desarrollo de la red. Estan realizando pruebas privadas para garantizar su salida y un pump que se sostenga. Quieren avanzar paso a paso, y algo de porno. Está mierda me pone cachondo.
Ayer fue otra noche terrible, pero hola, xtrabytes. El tiempo dirá. 

Y si suben eth y BTC y lo de las shits nunca dejó de ser una shit? Y si la shit fue el gran montaje? Y si la fiesta sigue dónde seguro ha estado siempre? 
Otra noche más, otra mierda.


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (1 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> largo plazo???? muchas de las alts solo son un white paper, un equipo y esperanzas. La mayoria caeran en el largo plazo, quizas todas.
> 
> Como dijo Juli, de este tren se baja uno en marcha. Para los que entramos en Diciembre y Enero es mala suerte, pero nadie nos obligo a entrar.
> 
> Pero bueno, yo no vendo, ya vendran los rebotes, espero. Eso si, ya no espero un x10 a corto/medio plazo, con un x5 ya me doy por contento.




En principio sí, largo plazo. Como ya he dicho, he entrado con un dinero que no necesito y de momento no tengo prisa. Si entras en esto pensando forrarte en 2 o 3 meses y te sale bien, genial.

Como no tengo prisa sufro menos. Como he entrado sabiendo cero y no actúo bajo presión puedo aprender con calma.

5 ó 10 años en principio. Si cambio de opinión y lo saco antes no pasa nada y si quiero dejarlo, pues OK también. ¿Sabes cómo estará el tema FIAT dentro de 5 ó 10 años? Yo tampoco pero no me da una seguridad extra frente a las criptos. Si te fijas hasta Clapham ha vuelto a pesar de los 498 golem, luego...

Juli es uno de los foreros con un toque de genialidad y es verdad, de este tren se baja uno en marcha. De BTC a ETH o de una a otra cripto; o a oro o plata, cobre, cartones...


----------



## Patanegra (1 Feb 2018)

le acabo de meter 5000 euros a Ripple. No me gusta esa moneda pero mi exchange fiat-cripto (Bitpanda), la ofrece y no quiero perder ROI en comisiones exchange fiat a exchange cripto y de vuelta. Es solo para sacarle algo de ROI y luego a fiat de nuevo.....o a perdidas  Si esto se va a la mierda estoy igual de arruinado, asi que saquemos algo de ROI.... o no.


----------



## haruki murakami (1 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Se acelera la bajada. Pronto empezará recuperación en V.
> 
> 
> Subidas verticales bajadas equiparables.
> ...



pues yo saldre como cadaver...


----------



## haruki murakami (1 Feb 2018)

Ya vendi mi unico DASH y lo pase a satoshis... eso me convierte ya mismo en cadaver.

Edito...DASH esta cayendo en picada y parece que nada lo va a salvar de caer mas en relacion a BTC...por que? 

Yo soy dashita..pero esto debilita mi confianza en DASH...


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

Neo y eht rebotan siempre con mas ganas


----------



## emere (1 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cómo se porta la Market Cap?



Rozando lo que había un 12 de diciembre o el 17 de enero.


----------



## Vde (1 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cómo se porta la Market Cap?




444.000 millones $ , cuesta abajo

A mediados de Enero, cuando aquella gran ostia, bajó hasta los 428.000 millones $


----------



## juli (1 Feb 2018)

Vde dijo:


> 444.000 millones $ , cuesta abajo
> 
> A mediados de Enero, cuando aquella gran ostia, bajó hasta los 428.000 millones $



414 según coinmktcap


----------



## emere (1 Feb 2018)

Market Cap: $449.672.423.936

Lo acojonante es que ha subido la dominancia de rozar el 33% BTC al 34% ahora


----------



## juli (1 Feb 2018)

oxtópik ( o casi ) :fiufiu:

El Gold, como un fucking tiro...

En el próximo barrido de este tipo, espèremos que nos vaya enjugando estas caídas ya "con fundamento".


----------



## haruki murakami (1 Feb 2018)

emere dijo:


> Market Cap: $449.672.423.936
> 
> Lo acojonante es que ha subido la dominancia de rozar el 33% BTC al 34% ahora



*ese 33% sigue sin fallar*...y no me han hecho caso...a mi si me parece que esa dominancia si tiene muchoooooooo peso.


----------



## besto (1 Feb 2018)

En 8400 se ha visto volumen. Hay mucha gente esperando al bitcoin en 8000. Igual ni llega. El rebote esta siendo con volumen, se ve que estamos cerca de la V.
Recordad: miedo+ pesimismo+frustracion y ventas+niveles cercanos a soporte= reboton


----------



## haruki murakami (1 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> 414 según coinmktcap



Solo que en aquellos dias (no hace mucho) no habian 1501 monedas...tal vez habrian 1410...


----------



## EDV (1 Feb 2018)

La verdad es que DASH me está decepcionando un huevo. Pero no llego a entender tampoco su bajada. Buen marketing, buena moneda y poco supply y no deja de caer desde su ATH.


----------



## silverwindow (1 Feb 2018)

EDV dijo:


> La verdad es que DASH me está decepcionando un huevo. Pero no llego a entender tampoco su bajada. Buen marketing, buena moneda y poco supply y no deja de caer desde su ATH.



No sacan nada.
Estan parados.
Aqui hay que moverse o morir,seas quien seas.


----------



## besto (1 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Sin ninguna intención de discutir ese nivel de soporte; 8000 para mí no es nada. Hay soporte en 7600, y recuperando hoy 9400.
> 
> Ha hecho pullback al 9400... a ver si lo recupera y desde ahí se proyecta.
> 
> Son niveles por Bitfinex.



8000 no es nada para alguien con experiencia como tú. En cryptos hay un % enorme de inversores con conocimientos financieros bajos y eso hace que los numeros redondos estén actuando como soporte y resistencias claras.


----------



## juli (1 Feb 2018)

EDV dijo:


> La verdad es que DASH me está decepcionando un huevo. Pero no llego a entender tampoco su bajada. Buen marketing, buena moneda y poco supply y no deja de caer desde su ATH.



Dash vive en su mundo.

Por cierto...va a la media de mi porfolio ( supongo que a cualquiera diversificado, o sea, al cap general ) , como un fucking reloj. Al milímetro. Mi portfolio vale los mismos Dash desde hace 2 meses, es flipante.


----------



## paketazo (1 Feb 2018)

EDV dijo:


> La verdad es que DASH me está decepcionando un huevo. Pero no llego a entender tampoco su bajada. Buen marketing, buena moneda y poco supply y no deja de caer desde su ATH.



Lo está haciendo relativamente mal en cuanto a su cotización...pero ojo, si sigues el día a día, es una de las coins más activas en cuanto a propuestas y en cuanto a realidades (nada de futuras promesas)

Cada vez se lista en más exchangers, más pasos directos a fiat, más lugares que lo aceptas como pago...caras famosas cada poco tiempo involucradas, inversores de capital riesgo montando nodos...

Por fundamentales, no se vende apenas ni el 0,5% de los nodos desde que ha tocado máximos...en plena bajada vertical y ni dios suelta uno...los wallets hace dos semanas eran 500K, ahora 540K

Buscad señales más allá de los propios precios, que por cierto, en el caso de Dash, lo han bajado desde 1600$ a 580$ de momento con la ridícula cantidad de apenas 20K monedas a la venta en los exchangers, de lo que se deduce que están comprando y vendiendo los mismos para tirarla a la baja, y me da la impresión que lo mismo con BTC, BCH y resto de pesos pesados.


Sin que sirva de precedente he metido 20 Dash más a 600$...

El mayor problema de Dash y los nuevos holders es que se pretende que evolution solucione los problemas del universo y ponga a Dash a 10.000$, cuando lo que se busca es algo más que todo eso...algo más simple (uso+adopción masiva)

veremos como termina esto, pero me gusta la bajada y su velocidad, me da buenas vibraciones de momento...si rebota desde estas cotas el mercado un 70% ya os contaré el resto...si no rebota, pues a jugar a la petanca.

Buenas noches.


----------



## besto (1 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> si no lo digo por experiencia, lo digo por las rayas.
> 
> Las rayas nacen desde el mismo origen de gráfico y se quedan ahí de por vida...
> Y rayas Rojas y azules hay donde hay.
> ...



Bueno, entonces qué sacamos la de 250cc? Yo estoy como tú, con la de 50cc pero la de 250cc en el garaje y deseando sacarla.
He sacado la de 250cc pa un par de metesacas adrenaliticos el ultimo hoy entrando a 8400 en btc pero he vendido a 8900.
Holdeando con la de 50cc en altcoins.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2018 at 22:57 ----------

En bolsa hacemos los graficos sobre indices. Aquí nadie echa rayas al marketcap que en realidad es un sucedaneo del sp500. 
Lo digo porque estamos justo en el soporte del canal que une los minimos anuales. El volumen diario también aguanta bien, yo creo que hay muuucha gente que ha vendido pero sigue con la pasta en los exchanges o preparada para volver a entrar en cuanto se recupere la tendencia.


----------



## StalkerTlön (1 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> si no lo digo por experiencia, lo digo por las rayas.
> 
> Las rayas nacen desde el mismo origen de gráfico y se quedan ahí de por vida...
> Y rayas Rojas y azules hay donde hay.
> ...



Me recuerdas al prota de PI de Aronofsky... los 216 números de la serie

P.D.: En realidad originalmente se iba a llamar PHi la peli.


----------



## hoppe (1 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Donde hay un buen gráfico de la Market Cap?



Que yo sepa no hay más que ese.

A ver si coinmarquetcap publica el histórico mediante su API (desde noviembre en Coming soon) y lo exportamos a metatrader.


----------



## arras2 (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> De qué va esa serie?
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-feb-2018 at 23:50 ----------
> 
> ...



En binance el bitcoño tampoco ha rebotado 1.093, se ha quedado a 4 dollars.

¿Eso es que el rebote es un fail? Aún no sé de donde sacas esos porcentajes (tengo pendiente repasar los posts, no se si lo sacaré con eso)

---------- Post added 02-feb-2018 at 00:10 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> En ese Caso es como Arras.



Jajaja, pero a ni se me da un poco mal.


----------



## StalkerTlön (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> De qué va esa serie?
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-feb-2018 at 23:50 ----------
> 
> ...




Es una peli muy recomendable, de culto diría yo, e incluso profética de algún modo. Os la dejo aqui por si tenéis un rato:

Pi - Fe en el Caos on Vimeo

Básicamente busca un patrón en la bolsa con Phi, la serie de Fibonacci... y habla de más cosas... quien tenga oidos para oir y ojos para ver, lo verá.

Los 216 numeros de la serie.... pero no es una serie de TV.


----------



## species8472 (2 Feb 2018)

1988 Crypto Prophecy from The Economist

Como diría Aryndiano, tiro de aviso al jabalí


----------



## emere (2 Feb 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> 1988 Crypto Prophecy from The Economist
> 
> Como diría Aryndiano, tiro de aviso al jabalí



Se comparan con PIVX?





@juli esto es puro humo?
25,000 Zoin para un masternode...he visto las cuentas de Twitter del equipo y son un grupo de chavales bastante amateur todo... no se, no se...


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cagon la leche, yo no quiero comprar ETH a 200 pavos, quiero venderlos a 4000.
> 
> A ver si pilla la cosa el puto jefe de Bots.
> 
> ...



el 99% de las coins están/responden a impulsos fibo


----------



## tixel (2 Feb 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el 99% de las coins están/responden a impulsos fibo



Si, el asunto es colocarlos


----------



## StalkerTlön (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esos % salen de un proceso Heurístico que incluye ayuno y ayahuasca...
> 
> No sé muy bien como llamarlos.... ¿asistentes de viaje?
> 
> ...



Me alegro que le des una oportunidad a la peli, tiene mas fondo del que parece y varias lecturas. En cierto modo eso que comentas tambien se ve reflejado.

Por cierto, syti, lo leia yo por el 2006-2007, los 10 métodos de manipulación masiva de Chomsky... uff


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (2 Feb 2018)

Jose Luis Perales - Un Velero Llamado Libertad - YouTube


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Si, el asunto es colocarlos








para arriba





para abajo


con varios tramos













en chicharretes











incluso los tradicionales.... y en intradias no te digo!!






---------- Post added 02-feb-2018 at 02:01 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Aprovechando que es de noche... le van a meter la cuchara al asunto..
> 
> El Ratio se está poniendo rojillo, asi que igual le rompen los dientes a ETH, para que deje de descojonarse de BTC.
> 
> Pongan la cabeza sobre las piernas y prepárense para el impacto...




Los 200 no sé, pero los 4**...





los del btc





y unas rayas









un divertimento para esta misma semana:


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (2 Feb 2018)

Lo de ir perdiendo hasta comprando estos días me revienta un poco. En cuanto suba el eth y recupere la última inversión, me dan ganas de vender y recomprar en la siguiente bajada, si la hay .
Tanto descontrol me vuelve loco!


----------



## vpsn (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo de vender para comprar más barato no parece mal negocio; verá como se enteren los de BTC y dejen de hacer HOLD la que se lía aquí.
> 
> Es Ud. un puritito especulador...
> 
> ...



Claro, esto funciona si tienes una bola de cristal que te dice cuando va a dejar de subir o bajar.

Nada mas que anyadir, excelente estrategia. Hay uno que te da las gracias y todo.


----------



## lurker (2 Feb 2018)

emere dijo:


> Se comparan con PIVX?
> 
> 
> 
> ...









yo había visto esta imagen en el twitter de shield, que compara mas coins


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2018)

ClanesDeLaLuna dijo:


> Lo de ir perdiendo hasta comprando estos días me revienta un poco. En cuanto suba el eth y recupere la última inversión, me dan ganas de vender y recomprar en la siguiente bajada, *si la hay* .
> Tanto descontrol me vuelve loco!



Con esa filosofía empezó la gran ostia de las .com , luego la recuerdo en terra, y en la primera etapa de jazztel años más tarde.

Coger un cuchillo en plena caída puede salir bien o mal, pero estadísticamente sale más veces mal que bien.

Yo mismo ayer me hice con un puñado de Dash que podría haber comprado hoy 50$ más abajo...¿cagada?

A corto plazo sin duda, metí la pata.

¿a medio plazo?

Espero rebote, si no no hubiera comprado.

Sigo viendo un control ya total de los bots sobre este sitema...como vemos esto es una hermandad, ni BTC es mejor ni la altcoin nº1000 es mejor (en términos de rentabilidad de las últimas semanas)

Han montado un entramado que han exprimido en subida y ahora toca en bajada.

Algunos habrán obtenido y seguirán obteniendo ganancias en corto, y otros desesperarán viendo su portfolio palmar un 60% en pocos días.

¿estrategias?

Si no se tiene pensado vender, pues apagar la pantalla y hacer cosas más productivas.

Si se buscaba el pelotazo, creo que los ATH no los veremos este año de nuevo (ojalá me equivoque), pero ahora mismo vender es casi tontería, para salirse mejor esperar el próximo rebote, cerrar, y olvidarse del tema un tiempo.

Reitero que la bajada ha sido rápida y sin gran volumen, lo que motiva la esperanza, más si vemos comportamientos de largo plazo de las coins.

Lo malo, es que los que han entrado en la última ola, no harán buena propaganda de este sistema, dada su gran volatilidad a la baja.

Sigo creyendo que todo esto ha de pulirse, y en ello estamos, hoy somos más que hace un año...y espero que en un año seamos muchos más...esa es la progresión que interesa y no ha de parar de crecer.

Si resucitamos el patrón de la subida del 2013, pues quedan años de bajada lenta con buenos rebotes de por medio...lo que sucede es que desde el 2013 esto ha cambiado enormemente, y dudo que sirva como referencia (en 2013 solo BTC era referente, y no estaba todo tan robotizado)

Buen viernes


----------



## Cevilan (2 Feb 2018)

Pues yo he aprovechado y he metido algo de fiat para comprar PIVX y IOTA.

PD: me han ampliado el limite de deposito en coinbase a 3.000 con tarjeta.


----------



## Patanegra (2 Feb 2018)

he visto en coinmarketcap la clasificacion de las mayores subidas y bajadas. Pues bien, la coin numero 20 de las subidas es USDT con -0.83% !!!


----------



## sabueXo (2 Feb 2018)

TRIG

"y.sang - Today at 5:21 AM
*how was the conference?*"

"Manny - Today at 5:32 AM
Spoke with the a couple of the guys, *conference went really well*. *Have a couple announcements coming up and a lot of support from the government*. Overall it was a success and we are *building better relationships*. Walked away *feeling accomplished*."


----------



## Meetic (2 Feb 2018)

Se espera una nueva caída de 100B antes de que acabe la semana. Yo creo que será un buen momento para comprar y aprovechar lo que dure el rebote.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (2 Feb 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> Se espera una nueva caída de 100B antes de que acabe la semana.



Eso seria ponernos a niveles de finales de Noviembre, mucha bajada me parece esa.......


----------



## Cayo Marcio (2 Feb 2018)

SunContract (SNC) listada en Huobi, veremos si pega un pequeño arreón y me da una alegría. Comieza a operar mañana.
SunContract (@sun_contract) en Twitter


----------



## Polo_00 (2 Feb 2018)

Madre mía que escabechina, el 95% del marketcap cayendo a plomo y menudas caídas ...


----------



## Rauxa (2 Feb 2018)

Pregunto:
Estas empresas que durante el último mes están cobrando en bitcoins, qué ocurre exactamente?
Entiendo que los tienen ahí sin cambiarlos. Estarán pagando nóminas y proveedores en dólares/euros.

Si este mes de enero facturaron 20.000 euros cobrando en bitcoins, ahora tendrán un 30% menos, no?

A este paso, alguna va a quebrar.


----------



## Pablosca (2 Feb 2018)

Cevilan dijo:


> Pues yo he aprovechado y he metido algo de fiat para comprar PIVX y IOTA.
> 
> PD: me han ampliado el limite de deposito en coinbase a 3.000 con tarjeta.



Se puede saber qué comisión te han cobrado? Ayer me llegó un email diciendo que subían las comisiones pero que no era por su culpa sino culpa de las tasas sino de los bancos emisores de las tarjetas. Un saludo!


----------



## Carlos1 (2 Feb 2018)

Buenos días a todo.

Pregunta de novato:

¿Si ahora mismo va todo en caída libre, convendría vender las alts para refugiarse en BTC en modo quieto parao, comprar más barato y esperar el ansiado rebote?

¿O porcentualmente hablando de caídas y subidas es mejor hacer hold con las mismas altcoins?

Siempre he tenido esa duda, si hacer HOLD con las grandes o las pequeñas.

Gracias

Un saludo.


----------



## Cevilan (2 Feb 2018)

Pablosca dijo:


> Se puede saber qué comisión te han cobrado? Ayer me llegó un email diciendo que subían las comisiones pero que no era por su culpa sino culpa de las tasas sino de los bancos emisores de las tarjetas. Un saludo!



A mí también me llego ese email, pero me han cobrado las mismas comisiones que hace días, q no son bajas por cierto.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> he visto en coinmarketcap la clasificacion de las mayores subidas y bajadas. Pues bien, la coin numero 20 de las subidas es USDT con -0.83% !!!



Como "moneda refugio", basta con mirar el volumen de hace 15 días y ayer y antes de ayer para ver que venían oxtias

14-15 enero, previo al gran guano, mira la entrada, y antes de ayer y hoy o así a ojo...


----------



## Cayo Marcio (2 Feb 2018)

A mi que me explique alguien esto por favor...


----------



## hoppe (2 Feb 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Buenos días a todo.
> 
> Pregunta de novato:
> 
> ...



Al estar todo hermanado, como comenta paketazo, yo creo que lo mismo da, que da lo mismo.

En estas últimas horas, todas las de mi cartera han bajado entre un 20 o 30% en las últimas 24h... Excepto waves, que solo ha bajado un 8%.


----------



## Vde (2 Feb 2018)

Market Cap: $385.648.916.358


----------



## Meetic (2 Feb 2018)

Vde dijo:


> Market Cap: $385.648.916.358



Antes que acabe la semana estará por debajo de los 300 viendo el ritmo.


----------



## Cevilan (2 Feb 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> A mi que me explique alguien esto por favor...



Todo el mundo refugiandose en el oro (DigixDAO), se ha disparado.


----------



## arras2 (2 Feb 2018)

Vde dijo:


> Market Cap: $385.648.916.358



BTC Dominance: 36.1%


----------



## josema82 (2 Feb 2018)

Cevilan dijo:


> Todo el mundo refugiandose en el oro (DigixDAO), se ha disparado.



¿como puedo pedirles que me manden las onzas? :XX::XX:


----------



## sabueXo (2 Feb 2018)

Entran ganas de meter más FIAT, pero también lo pensaba hace una semana, y la semana anterior.... y más barato cada día.

Ni siquiera he recuperado lo invertido así que quieto parao. o


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Entran ganas de meter más FIAT, pero también lo pensaba hace una semana, y la semana anterior.... y más barato cada día.
> 
> Ni siquiera he recuperado lo invertido así que quieto parao. o



inteligente decisión.

Correr tras los precios al alza suele dar mejores resultados que tratar de averiguar un suelo.

La gráfica de BTC está tocadilla, pero nada que no se viera antes, rebotará, y esto se recordará como otro nuevo intento por matar a BTC & Cia.

Pensad que ni antes la cosa era tan fácil ni ahora se ha vuelto imposible.

Muchos que miraban a BTC a 20K y pensaban ... ¡ni de coña!...quizá ahora ya empiecen a ver un pequeño giño.

Las ostias que nos devuelven a la realidad son sanas, y por consiguiente sirven para recordar lo ya dicho aquí mil veces: ROI y lo que venga .. de propina.

Esto de momento es dinero del monopoly, quizá mañana nos de para un retiro, o una pensioncilla decente, o en el peor de los casos para contar como anécdota a los nietos.

Yo siempre cuento cuando el 11 de septiembre del 2001 todos recuerdan la gran ostia del mercado (yo la viví en directo)...lo que no recuerda la gente es que el Dow Jones venía ostiandose desde el día 1 ¿motivos?

Hay para varias películas.

En el aquí y ahora hay que valorar y entender por que llevamos un mes de bajada...yo de momento veo una corrección necesaria y muy rápida (como la última subida a máximos), espero no salga maña un 11-S crypto que nos mande a la edad media.

Buen día, que seguro acabará mejor de lo que empieza (viernes negro)


----------



## juli (2 Feb 2018)

@emere

He aguantado 5 líneas del link insostenible. Textos en otros idiomas al revés hay, ok...pero le faltan aliens.

Y,con todo respeto , demasiado tiempo ya. Y ahora mismo, que hasta varias top parecen un puto espantasuegras, tú me dirás.


----------



## kalero (2 Feb 2018)

Cevilan dijo:


> Todo el mundo refugiandose en el oro (DigixDAO), se ha disparado.



Si, pero ¿que tiene de especial?¿por que en esa?


----------



## arras2 (2 Feb 2018)

¿Y se puede dar el caso de que la ostia de las criptomonedas es el preludio de la ostia del sp la cual ocasiones una ostia a la economía de a pie?

Me hace sentir poco confortable eso...


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2018)

negro, antes de 587, no ves rebote?


----------



## silverwindow (2 Feb 2018)

Ostia mitica.
No se puede decir mucho mas.


----------



## tixel (2 Feb 2018)

Yo lo que no entiendo es como monedas como bts no se hacen de oro en estos momentos de caidas brutales y bitEUR y bitUSD, sus moendas descentralizadas y pegadas al fiat no cogen capitalización.
Algún inconveniente tendrán que yo desconozca porque tener euros y dolares descentralizados y respaldados por bts en un ratio que ahora no recuerdo pero creo que eran 3:1 y no utilizarlas masivamente me parece raro y quizá haya algo se me escape.
Y mientras el bodrio de tether de numero 15 por capitalización.


----------



## sabueXo (2 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> inteligente decisión.
> 
> Correr tras los precios al alza suele dar mejores resultados que tratar de averiguar un suelo.
> 
> ...



¿Qúe punto estableces para hacer el ROI? x2, x5, etc.


----------



## stiff upper lip (2 Feb 2018)

¿Qué explicación encontráis para ésta hostia?


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> ¿Qué explicación encontráis para ésta hostia?



Por AT esperada desde el 14 de enero (otros desde que abrieron los futuros del btc) y su rebote sin divergencia alguna. Además de manos fuertes vendedoras y casi todas cumplieron las 5 ondas de subida.

Por AF npi


----------



## stiff upper lip (2 Feb 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Por AT esperada desde el 14 de enero (otros desde que abrieron los futuros del btc) y su rebote sin divergencia alguna. Además de manos fuertes vendedoras y casi todas cumplieron las 5 ondas de subida.
> 
> Por AF npi



¿Queda alguna mano fuerte vendiendo aún? Yo pensaba que nada más quedabamos los pardillos


----------



## san_miguel (2 Feb 2018)

Gráfico diario para ETH, el primer soporte serían los 746$, si lo rompe nos vamos a la linea EMA 200 que está en 579$. Os he marcado las otras veces que el rsi a los 30.000, y en esta aun le queda recorrido.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 Feb 2018)

Llevo dias sin entrar y entro y solo veo sangre, caras tristes, lineas goteando mioglobina, hematomas en el dedo que pulsa F5, lagrimas que curan la tristeza de Gru..

Soy el único que esta indiferente? joder, esto ya paso.. aquel rebote de btc de 1200 a 200..

Soy el único que no esta preocupado?

Debo tener algo de Asperger..

Entiendo que alguien tenga perdidas muy gordas, pero mantened la calma.

Pd: recordad el premio, el VALHALA. Solo los que luchan, aguantan y sostienen quedaran para la eternidad.


----------



## golden graham (2 Feb 2018)

ether se va al guano esto es el final


----------



## Cayo Marcio (2 Feb 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Llevo dias sin entrar y entro y solo veo sangre, caras tristes, lineas goteando mioglobina, hematomas en el dedo que pulsa F5, lagrimas que curan la tristeza de Gru..
> 
> Soy el único que esta indiferente? joder, esto ya paso.. aquel rebote de btc de 1200 a 200..
> 
> ...



Yo estoy igual, a ver, me jode, porque lo que realmente es es una perdida de tiempo,todo va a volver a subir, solo que tardará un par de meses más de lo esperado. Mientras estés en proyectos sólidos no hay nada que temer.


----------



## Vde (2 Feb 2018)

El marketcap sigue cayendo 

Market Cap: $374.836.227.836


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 Feb 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo estoy igual, a ver, me jode, porque lo que realmente es es una perdida de tiempo,todo va a volver a subir, solo que tardará un par de meses más de lo esperado. Mientras estés en proyectos sólidos no hay nada que temer.



Tengo del top10 y del averno, un mix, por esa parte estoy tranquilo.

Sin embargo mi cuñado entro en aquella wave alcista que teniamos en Diciembre, en parte culpa mía por hablarle de este mundo y metio bastante pasta, cierto es que no donde le aconseje para ir sobre seguro( Eth,Dash, Pivx,Neo..)y se dedico a comprar Funfair, Etherlend, Mana, Trident.. coins de mierda pensando que pasarian los chinos a pegarle el pump lógico, y ahora pues esta muy pesado y yo no puedo hacer nada, no es mi culpa, aunque el sigue con la idea de que en 2 semanas estaremos en máximos. "Ten fe", "ya veras".

Sigue con el fomo, sin ser realista.

Y cuantos habrán asi.


----------



## arras2 (2 Feb 2018)

Pues eso, el coinmarketcap ha roto la clavícula del HCH y se va al guano. Como se vaya la altura de la cabeza...


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Qúe punto estableces para hacer el ROI? x2, x5, etc.



El ROI básico es recuperar la inversión inicial + gastos y comisiones lo antes posible.

Que una persona meta aquí por ejemplo 10.000$ en poco tiempo tenga potenciales 100.000$ y no tenga los santos cojones de recuperar esos 10.000$...no lo entiendo.

Le quedan todavía 90K para forrarse si sigue subiendo...todo lo demás, es egoísmo.



stiff upper lip dijo:


> ¿Qué explicación encontráis para ésta hostia?



Sencilla, la misma que la de la subida vertical.

Me preocuparía más si hubiéramos tardado 1 año en subir y hubiéramos bajado todo eso en una semana.

De este modo, es como lanzar una bola saltarina, botes rápidos y bajadas rápidas...volatilidad extrema para los valientes.

Se parará cuando menos lo esperemos...a los exchangers les va de cine con comisiones, pero quieren que esto capitalice mucho más a largo plazo, así ganan mucho más.

Lo que si es de coña, es que aquí ni fundamentales ni tres cuartos...da igual lo que tengas en cartera que la ostia no te la saca ni dios...veremos la recuperación si es también proporcional.

Un saludo


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> ¿Queda alguna mano fuerte vendiendo aún? Yo pensaba que nada más quedabamos los pardillos



Desde ayer tarde la salida es brutal, y estas últimas horas brutalisima.

Cuando sea brutal la de gacelas, a comprar...


----------



## silverwindow (2 Feb 2018)

Lo jodido seria ahora un lateral asqueroso que durara años con el btc a 6000


----------



## Muad'dib (2 Feb 2018)

LA costa este de USA amanece ahora. Veamos con que humor se toman esto los americanos.


----------



## arras2 (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


>



La misma situación que el sp, si lo rompe, toca cambiar ¿no?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 Feb 2018)

muad'dib dijo:


> LA costa este de USA amanece ahora. Veamos con que humor se toman esto los americanos.



Ahora saldrá Hilary diciendo que dicha bajada es opresora fascitoo....*****


----------



## Meetic (2 Feb 2018)

El Ehterum ya a 585 euros, esto no tiene freno.


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin pánico por que los los holders de largo plazo no venderán. Son los que entraron en está fase trimestral los que mueven el poco volumen que hay y los propios exchangers/fondos.

El 80% del volumen es ficticio (existe pero lo crean a contraparte los propios exchangers)

Tratan de espantar, y ya digo que solo les funciona con los últimos en llegar...a los de largo plazo, y sobre todo a los que no buscamos aquí forrarnos si no ver como se afianza un nuevo sistema, no lograrán largarnos del mercado. 

La vela nos deja un RSI interesante, y efectivamente suena raro el motor, pero eso es por que llevaba mucho tiempo en marcha larga y ahora con marchas cortas y en bajada se revoluciona demasiado.

Más palomitas.

Por cierto en la bajada Dash no ha perdido ni un nodo, si no que ha incrementado 6 (eso si que es tener coraje y manos firmes) :


----------



## Gurney (2 Feb 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Tengo del top10 y del averno, un mix, por esa parte estoy tranquilo.
> 
> Sin embargo mi cuñado entro en aquella wave alcista que teniamos en Diciembre, en parte culpa mía por hablarle de este mundo y metio bastante pasta, cierto es que no donde le aconseje para ir sobre seguro( Eth,Dash, Pivx,Neo..)y se dedico a comprar Funfair, Etherlend, Mana, Trident.. coins de mierda pensando que pasarian los chinos a pegarle el pump lógico, y ahora pues esta muy pesado y yo no puedo hacer nada, no es mi culpa, aunque el sigue con la idea de que en 2 semanas estaremos en máximos. "Ten fe", "ya veras".
> 
> ...




Entre que estoy aprendiendo y precisamente por estas historias, no ya es que no dé consejos, es que no hablo de nada de esto en el mundo real.


----------



## corting (2 Feb 2018)

Empieza el cambio, ?. a mi me ha roto un corto en monero, ha pasado de estar en 188 a 300 en un sola compra de 15000 en bitfinex


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (2 Feb 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> El Ehterum ya a 585 euros, esto no tiene freno.



¿Dónde? En Kraken está a 710 ahora mismo, confío en pillar unos cuantos más de los que esperaba durante este fin de semana :baba:


----------



## Cayo Marcio (2 Feb 2018)

Verde a la vista, a ver lo que dura...


----------



## josema82 (2 Feb 2018)

¿alguien me explica lo de las motos?, me estoy volviendo loco ..... :_


----------



## golden graham (2 Feb 2018)

despegamos chavales


----------



## Pirro (2 Feb 2018)

Pues yo en medio de la tormenta, como avancé hace unos días le he metido la puntita a IOStoken a 510 satoshi.

Públicamente lo dejo para comerme el owned si es menester. La idea es aguantar de una a 8 semanas como dije, y asumir la rendición si cae más de un 70% desde ahora.


----------



## golden graham (2 Feb 2018)

es una locura esto las crypto es el mercado mas esquizofrenico que he visto nunca


----------



## arras2 (2 Feb 2018)

El rebote de eth ha sido demencial. He estado tentado en bajarme de eth justo antes del rebote y suelo salirme en mínimos... Habrá sido mínimo a corto plazo y nos dejaran respirar?


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Segundo 1.11 marcado.
> 
> Tercer 1,11 al 767... debe superarlo para que no haya fallo guarro..
> 
> ...





rayas phi y niveles










::


ojo, no ha habido div alcista... no es la caída definitiva


----------



## arras2 (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Le falta 7 euros en el techo para bendecirlo
> 
> si pasa el 1.11^3
> al 947 euros...
> ...



581x1.11=645
645x1.11=715

Esperas para ver si supera el tercer 1.11?


----------



## golden graham (2 Feb 2018)

Lo mejor es hodlear por lo menos si no eres experto porque vamos el eth estaba en 500 y pico me he ido a mear y cuando vuelvo se ha puesto en 740


----------



## silverwindow (2 Feb 2018)

golden graham dijo:


> Lo mejor es hodlear por lo menos si no eres experto porque vamos el eth estaba en 500 y pico me he ido a mear y cuando vuelvo se ha puesto en 740



euros!
no jodas


----------



## Vde (2 Feb 2018)

golden graham dijo:


> Lo mejor es hodlear por lo menos si no eres experto porque vamos el eth estaba en 500 y pico me he ido a mear y cuando vuelvo se ha puesto en 740



Si, yo lo he visto en puto directo

Ha sido dar las 2 de la tarde, abrir el mercado USA y un chorreo de compras tremendas que han levantado el precio 100€ en 2 mins


----------



## golden graham (2 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> euros!
> no jodas



ya esta casi en los 800 euros y hace una hora estaba en 562 no descarto que dentro de una hora este en 400...


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ahora la Market CAP recupera el HCH, se pone en fallo de HCH y to the moon



:S:S:S

Tengo mis dudas. Muchas. No que lleguemos hasta 895, pero más?


----------



## haruki murakami (2 Feb 2018)

si se nota un aumento de mas de 12mi millones. en menos de 2 horas...esta bueno..vamos para arriba..el asunto ahora es...quien se va a ir mas rapido en la carrera...Bitcoin o Ethereum?


----------



## Pablosca (2 Feb 2018)

Listan Nano en Binance a la de ya!!!


----------



## haruki murakami (2 Feb 2018)

Algo me dice que Bitcoin se va a ir muy lejos....y Ethereum no le va a poder seguir el rastro....despues Bitcoin regara a las alts...vamos como siempre...


Edito: vamos a ver si podre comprar DASH a 4.5millones de Satoshis en vez de a 6.4millones como esta ahora..


----------



## emere (2 Feb 2018)

DEFCON 1? Para cambio de pareja de baile no quedaban unos meses?
Corregidme por favor si estoy errando conceptos


----------



## Arcipreste de Silos (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El BTC no ha rebotado su correspondiente 1.093^3 NI DE COÑA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿Cambiamos de moto?

Hoy se me esta escapando...


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kalero (2 Feb 2018)

Sigue hablando de como si estuvieras codificando un mensaje en plena guerra del pacífico. Así pareces mas listo y entendido de lo que de verdad eres


----------



## san_miguel (2 Feb 2018)

Bueno pues ETH debería intentar llegar a los 1092 aprox, pero ojo en ese punto, que si no lo supera con volumen volvemos al suelo del 766 o peor.







Y BTC lo mismo, clave los 10400usd.







Todo esto si el rebote que hemos tenido sigue al alza...que ya veremos.


----------



## orbeo (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ---------- Post added 02-feb-2018 at 16:16 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como ves el sp500, dará un respiro un par de semanas antes de caer? O se va a la mierda ya?

Es por si saco la cartera de fondos para volver a entrar dentro de unos meses/años más abajo o me quedo quieto.


----------



## san_miguel (2 Feb 2018)

Para que veais que la corrección que hemos tenido no es ni será la última, o puede que incluso peor. Os pongo el gráfico de BTC a finales de 2013, después de una subida en parabólico en la que llego a cotizar los 1100 y pico, en ese año...llego a desplomarse un 87% para llegar a diciembre en torno a 180$. Obviamente ahora tiene mucha más repercusión y es mundialmente conocido pero...


----------



## tixel (2 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Para que veais que la corrección que hemos tenido no es ni será la última, o puede que incluso peor. Os pongo el gráfico de BTC a finales de 2013, después de una subida en parabólico en la que llego a cotizar los 1100 y pico, en ese año...llego a desplomarse un 87% para llegar a diciembre en torno a 180$. Obviamente ahora tiene mucha más repercusión y es mundialmente conocido pero...



No tiene nada que ver esa bajada con esta. Esta bien claro de donde salió esa, de esta no se sabe nada.


----------



## Patanegra (2 Feb 2018)

el problema es que los poseedores del 2013 no son los mismos que los del 2018. Los primeros creian en su mayoria en el proyecto, pero muchos de los del 2018 solo han venido aqui atraidos por el dinero facil....

por qué me mirais asi? ienso:


----------



## Vde (2 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> el problema es que los poseedores del 2013 no son los mismos que los del 2018. Los primeros creian en su mayoria en el proyecto, pero muchos de los del 2018 solo han venido aqui atraidos por el dinero facil....
> 
> por qué me mirais asi? ienso:



Está viniendo mucha gente con poco conocimiento (incluidos yo, pero voy aprendiendo rápido desde hace 3 meses) a los que están desplumando rápido por ser unas manos débiles. Otra gente irá entrando atraida por la codicia y las ganancias rápidas sin saber como funciona esto, y otra vez de nuevo tendremos la misma movida de hoy: ballenas que desinflan el mercado y lo vuelven a hinchar para ganancias rápidas


----------



## sabueXo (2 Feb 2018)

Vde dijo:


> Está viniendo mucha gente con poco conocimiento (incluidos yo, pero voy aprendiendo rápido desde hace 3 meses) a los que están desplumando rápido por ser unas manos débiles. Otra gente irá entrando atraida por la codicia y las ganancias rápidas sin saber como funciona esto, y otra vez de nuevo tendremos la misma movida de hoy: ballenas que desinflan el mercado y lo vuelven a hinchar para ganancias rápidas



Bueno, se supone que si estás con monedas que tengan un buen proyecto detrás y tengan futuro, es cosa de esperar.

El tema es saber en qué y por qué compras una moneda.

Si se va a lo loco, y encima, vendes según algo se tuerce, se es carne de ballena.


----------



## Vde (2 Feb 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Bueno, se supone que si estás con monedas que tengan un buen proyecto detrás y tengan futuro, es cosa de esperar.
> 
> El tema es saber en qué y por qué compras una moneda.
> 
> Si se va a lo loco, y encima, vendes según algo se tuerce, se es carne de ballena.



Yo de momento ETH como apuesta a largo plazo, y al precio que está en estos momentos ni gano ni pierdo

Tengo luego 60€ en WTC, y me atraía mucho NEO o Tron, pero veo que son muy dependientes de ETH y que no tienen "vida propia" en su evolución


----------



## josema82 (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Las IOTAS también fuera.



¿por algo en particular?


----------



## davitin (2 Feb 2018)

Parece que solo está subiendo Bitcoin y ethereum.


----------



## golden graham (2 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Parece que solo está subiendo Bitcoin y ethereum.



y los nanos


----------



## Bucanero (2 Feb 2018)

Bueno haber que pasa ahora. Subirá ahora si de verdad o no? Yo esta mañana me cambié a btc desde ether. Algo gané aunque poco pero mejor algo que nada. Y esta tarde he entrado algo de dinero a LTC aunque regular la entrada. En fin .. Vender no vendo una vez comprado pero espero que no se ostien más las criptos. Suerte a todos y gracias Negrofuturo. Me ha gustado lo de las motos y la pareja de baile y sus frutos algo han dado. Ahora necesito descansar de tanto baile (Es que no soy muy de tradear) 

Suerte a todos y esperemos que ahora si sea la última corrección.


----------



## psiloman (2 Feb 2018)

TaaS ha sacado ya el informe para el tercer pago. Lo malo es que fija el precio del Eth en 1111 $, ya podría haber sido la caída antes del cálculo no?.

El reparto por TaaS está muy bien, 1.36 $. Esperaba menos. Esto sí es un reparto decente.

Llega casi a paguita mensual para el que tenga 3000 TaaS. Una buena noticia dentro del apocalipsis de hoy.

TaaS a 25 $ como mínimo para el siguiente reparto. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## besto (2 Feb 2018)

Pues por aquí hemos cogido la moto grande y hemos entrado con todo en bitcoin pillando minimos del día. Hasta el domingo no las suelto, a ver qué pasa...

Peter Brandt dice que hemos visto minimos y que toca rebote (al menos a corto). El viejo sabe un huevo.

Jode qué potra de día, lo otro que llevo son raiblocks (ahora nano) y parece que por fin los listan en binance y esta arrancando para arriba. Ese proyecto me gusta porque quieren hacer algo concreto y sencillo, una moneda sin costes de transaccion y rapida. No quieren ni smartcontracts ni cosas raras sino costes cero y velocidad. Sinceramente creo que una moneda que haga eso bien podría tener utilidad en muchos casos específicos, por ejemplo micropagos donde no tener comisiones es importante. Por esto ultimo le han cambiado el nombre a nano.


----------



## trixet (2 Feb 2018)

Cuidado, hoy y los próximos días son clave en btc. 
Creo que estamos en la onda 4 y después falta la 5 por lo que el bottom estaría entre: 6000-7500$. Me inclino más por 6k-6.8k. 
De todas formas en las próximas dos semanas la correción se debería dar.
Suerte a todos ::


----------



## juli (2 Feb 2018)

psiloman dijo:


> TaaS ha sacado ya el informe para el tercer pago. Lo malo es que fija el precio del Eth en 1111 $, ya podría haber sido la caída antes del cálculo no?.
> 
> El reparto por TaaS está muy bien, 1.36 $. Esperaba menos. Esto sí es un reparto decente.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, psiloman. Taas Páua. Blockchain que hace cosas en toda regla. Tal vez la primera en Shitland.

Ya están tardando en el reparto.



*edito* Esos 22 minoyes y pico son...beneficios , es éso ? Pues bueno...si los 8 minoyes de Tokens en ICO eran 6.440.000 $ ....3 trimestres después, sólo los beneficios, casi alcanzan el cuádruple - bárbaro - ( se sabe el % de beneficio ? - así sabríamos en cuánto está el "bote" actual , que si he entendido bien, debería haberse ampliado este trimestre en un 25% de los beneficios, o sea, en 5.5 minoyes, casi el fondo ORIGINAL-)

Por cierto...cuánto se considera un sueldo decente para un asalariado en Hezpaña ? ( Uno desahogado ...2000 pavos, por ejemplo ??? )


----------



## trixet (2 Feb 2018)

@negrofuturo yo soy más de sintetizar que de explicarlo como tú. )
Y eth parece que sigue el mismo patrón en el gráfico con retraso respecto btc: posible bottom 500-600$ .
Son advertencias ...


----------



## easyridergs (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Las IOTAS también fuera.



Creo que eras tu, no aprendiste con ETH que la vuelves a cagar?


----------



## juli (2 Feb 2018)

Lo de TAAS, aquí se ve mejor.

Traductor de Google

El incremento del "bote" se nota ya perfectamente y es descomunal. De 6 kilos y pico de salida...a los 50 actuales. Un x7 en 9 meses.

Monedón.


----------



## san_miguel (2 Feb 2018)

Ojo que volvemos a Mordor


----------



## arras2 (2 Feb 2018)

@Negrofuturo, esta mañana ETH ha roto el 0,1 (nivel 3), a mi me ha entrado el "pánico" (se me ha disparado el cortisol), pensando que ya estaba en el lugar equivocado. ¿Pq no ha dado baile si ha roto el nivel 3? Ha sido cuestión de minutos lo sé. La psicología es terrible. Es más difícil que el análisis gráfico.

Edit: vuelve a acercarse a ese 0,1 que me pone en alerta...::

Te agradezco tus explicaciones, y a San Miguel también, muy buenos sus análisis.

Esta última bajada es sin volumen. La gente se ha pirado, no hay ni compras ni ventas grandes en ningún lado xD. La gente ha apagado el pc y se ha ido de fin de semana.


----------



## san_miguel (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Es una cuestión de Filtros.
> 
> ETH bajaba como loca a su nivel de rebote... y lo ha hecho; BTC no ha ido a su nivel de rebote serio... ya irá.
> 
> ...



Tiene un soniquete de fondo que no me acaba de convencer, este motor no carbura bien.


----------



## arras2 (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Es una cuestión de Filtros.
> 
> ETH bajaba como loca a su nivel de rebote... y lo ha hecho; BTC no ha ido a su nivel de rebote serio... ya irá.
> 
> ...



No sé lo que hubiera hecho, simplemente me ha entrado el agobio de no saber bien que hacer o la sensación de no estar en el par de baile correcto... Ver un soporte importante roto me ha estresado. A toro pasado entiendo lo que ha pasado, pero en el momento me desborda y no se si están azotando más de lo normal a eth o es pq se acabó su fiesta.

Y si, veo que sería necesario cambiar la estrategia a ETH/USD, pero todavía no estoy preparado. Por ejemplo, tu te has dado cuenta de que el patrón ETH/EUR estaba desmadrado y por ahí deduzco que algo de información extra te ha dado. Yo eso ni de coña lo hubiera pensado. Luego lo de los rebotes, entiendo que no ha llegado a 1,11^3 y eso es malo, pero todavía no sé quan malo es (por la vez que te subiste en 50cc y no tocó el 1279... joder, ha sido terrible, pero se volverá a repetir?). En fin, aprender y aprender. A base de ostias y de vostros .


----------



## besto (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si lo dice Peter, será cierto. Supongo que te avisó en 19900 que BTC se iba al pozo y le hiciste caso.
> Te deseo un buen viaje.
> .



No te piques socio que tus graficos los miro con el mismo interes que los de Peter. Lo de eth mejor que btc estoy de acuerdo pero opero desde el movil con una app mierdosa en kraken y bitstamp y hay mucha mas liquidez en btc que en eth y para mete sacas de unas horas estoy mas comodo con mas liquidez.

Iba a tenerlas hasta el domingo pero tras leeros y ver que tontea mas de lo debido me estan entrando dudas e igual las liquido y me bajo de la moto.


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si, es ese nosequé que te dice... esto se rompe en dos tres vueltas al circuito



Siempre que hay una vuelta en V rápida, esa sensación nos invade, sobre todo si no estamos del todo seguros de la posición.

Pensamos:

¡joder voy a vender ahora que ha rebotado un 20% de mínimos...así me salvo de la quema cuando baje otro 50%!

Pensad lo que vosotros haríais si quisierais robar todas las carteras que pudierais sin que os robasen la vuestra.


Hay que ser muy sutil y trabajar mucho la psicología del adversario...jugar a contra pie y llevarlo al límite.

harán justo lo que no pensamos...y si ahora el 80% está convencido de que caeremos más, pues igual hay un +70% desde mínimos.

Fin se semana al 100% para los bots y sus programadores...no les envidio nada sus trabajos.

un saludo

Por cierto *Negro* ya le pillo cacho en un bonito corto abierto ayer en índices...gracias por recordármelos


----------



## san_miguel (2 Feb 2018)

Yo sigo cabezón


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (2 Feb 2018)

Coss ha subido un 4000% en 2 horas que coño ha pasado??? Alguien lo sabe??? En etherdelta por lo que veo, no en su exchange

Edito: creo que la app de control me la ha jugado


----------



## arras2 (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si, es ese nosequé que te dice... esto se rompe en dos tres vueltas al circuito



El Honda de Alonso en persona.


----------



## Sam2528 (2 Feb 2018)

Todas las top 50 criptomonedas cayeron un 18,05 por ciento en las últimas 24 horas al momento de esta edición, jueves 1 de febrero, debido a que la volatilidad fresca del Bitcoin socava el crecimiento lateral anterior.

El intercambio de datos de CoinMarketCap muestra el amplio efecto de imitación que la caída del Bitcoin tiene para los mercados de las altcoins. Solo seis de las 50 principales altcoins han tenido ganancias en las últimas 24 horas al momento de esta edición con estas tendencias tan bajas.

El Bitcoin enfrenta una renovada presión después de que el ministro de finanzas de la India, Arun Jaitley, anunció una ofensiva contra “las actividades ilegítimas” que envuelven a las criptomonedas en su discurso de esta mañana del presupuesto de 2018.

Jaitley también dijo que el gobierno no reconoce al cripto como moneda legal y trataría de congelarla desde los “pagos" de la red”. Sin embargo, los participantes de la industria afirman sus palabras no marcan ningún cambio real en perspectiva regulatoria de la India.

Otros, como el creador de BitTorrent, Bram Cohen, han criticado a la atención a la prensa negativa en la India como "FUD", corto de temor, incertidumbre y dudas.


----------



## arras2 (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Juaaass , +/-
> 
> Amos, si les da por subir hasta el 945 largo hasta el patinete de 25cc



Yo tengo fe en el fin semana para intentar salirme decente antes de la siguiente tormenta.


----------



## haruki murakami (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Juaaass , +/-
> 
> Amos, si les da por subir hasta el 945 largo hasta el patinete de 25cc



Al fin que? Moto 50cc, patineta o Bolido de alonso?


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Porque solo han rebotado un invisible %.
> 
> Mi objetivo es el Fiat; si no produce: Out.
> 
> ...



Este primer cuarto de año igual te llevas una sorpresa, no todo son fibos, ojo.


----------



## haruki murakami (2 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Este primer cuarto de año igual te llevas una sorpresa, no todo son fibos, ojo.



Parlakistan 100% IOTA lover.
...Que no esta mal...es una buena crypto...


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Feb 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Parlakistan 100% IOTA lover.
> ...Que no esta mal...es una buena crypto...



Me gusta lo que se cuece dentro, no es amor incondicional, el análisis técnico está muy bien, pero no lo es todo. Veremos en 6 meses desde ahora si pesan más los fibos o los fundamentales.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La sorpresas no son mi especialidad.
> me sobra con lo que tiene rayas Phi y vida propia..
> 
> Te deseo una buena sorpresa; no tengo ningún problema en que sea muy productiva.



Ok, cada uno tiene su sistema de inversión, respeto la parte meramente especulativa, yo mismo he surfeado el pasado fin de semana con bastante éxito alguna shitcoin saltando fuera cuando hubo que hacerlo, pero pienso que hay que fijarse siempre en los fundamentales.

De todos modos, cada uno ha de ajustarse a su estilo de inversión y te deseo sinceramente suerte. Con Ethereum has acertado de pleno. 

De todos modos te emplazo de aquí a unos meses y comentamos sobre Iota y análisis técnico vs fundamental.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 Feb 2018)

Seria algo positivo para el hilo( critica constructiva, que nadie se rebote) que muchas de las explicaciones que se hacen se realizasen de forma más sencilla, hay gente que por lo que leo no entiende ciertas formas de escritura tan particular de los burbujos que aportan en el hilo, por lo que este es un hilo publico y cada cual puede escribir lo que le de la gana , evidentemente.

Pero si por otra parte alguien quiere aprender no es justo para esa persona, esta condicionada, aprendamos todos de todos.

Cada uno que se folle su dinero como quiera indistintamente.


saludos.


----------



## stiff upper lip (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pues verás, de momento me conformo con subir bajando.. para llegar vivo al momento en se suba subiendo.
> 
> El Hold me pone mal de cortisol, así que lo primero es lo primero.



No es cuestión de sencillez, es que PPCC sentó cátedra en lo de escribir cripticamente y con metáforas.

Muchos foreros de burbuja lo imitan. A mi personalmente ese estilo me parece infumable, pero si lees entre líneas algo se aprende.


----------



## Pirro (2 Feb 2018)

Chiste visto en un meme

Dos astronautas bien pertrechados explorando un planeta lejano de otra galaxia.

- Un año en este planeta equivale a 7 años terrestres

- Perfecto, aquí podremos holdear


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Aquí lo que espero sea la fuente del dinero.
> 
> La pasta saliendo del SP.
> 
> ...



Siii, ya lo he estado viendo en más sitios, todo tipo de mercados cayendo. Y mi pregunta es..., dónde coño están llevándose el dinero?,porque no creo que ésta gente lo deje en su cuenta bancaria y se jubilen alegremente, ésta gente siempre lleva su dinero hacia donde pueda hacerles ganar más. 
Where is the money?


----------



## wililon (2 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Chiste visto en un meme
> 
> Dos astronautas bien pertrechados explorando un planeta lejano de otra galaxia.
> 
> ...



Es de la película interestelar. Si no me equivoco es 1 hora = 7 años


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2018)

wililon dijo:


> Es de la película interestelar. Si no me equivoco es 1 hora = 7 años



En el horizonte de sucesos de un agujero negro el tiempo se detiene y la gravedad tiene a infinito.

Si existe entonces ese planeta tiene que tener una gravedad brutal por tamaño/densidad o estar atraído por un agujero negro.

En ambos casos holdear ahí sería provechoso para la viuda de los que hayan viajado a dicho planeta ::

¿cómo veis el tema?

Calma tensa ¿verdad?

Se lo están pensando


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El BTC no ha rebotado su correspondiente 1.093^3 NI DE COÑA.
> 
> 
> Pasamos a DEFCON 1.
> ...



Defcon1 llevamos semanas. El final va a ser el que se sabe cuando se ve esto en manos fuertes y débiles







Este esquema, en x moneda, se ha repetido mucho en las subidas.

Manos fuertes entrando para levantar el valor y vendiendo arriba, y una vez llega arriba de la proyección, a vender, con gacelas pilladas.

Muchos LEND, POE, XVG, XLM, ICS, TRX....


----------



## stiff upper lip (2 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> En el horizonte de sucesos de un agujero negro el tiempo se detiene y la gravedad tiene a infinito.
> 
> Si existe entonces ese planeta tiene que tener una gravedad brutal por tamaño/densidad o estar atraído por un agujero negro.
> 
> ...



Pueden romper el juguete... ya no le pueden dar mas caña sin dejarlo tocado para años.


----------



## Patanegra (3 Feb 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Siii, ya lo he estado viendo en más sitios, todo tipo de mercados cayendo. Y mi pregunta es..., dónde coño están llevándose el dinero?,porque no creo que ésta gente lo deje en su cuenta bancaria y se jubilen alegremente, ésta gente siempre lleva su dinero hacia donde pueda hacerles ganar más.
> Where is the money?



desde el casi colapso financiero del 2008 los bancos centrales han creado de la nada trillones de liquidez que han sido dirigidos (para evitar una espiral inflacionaria) a hinchar muchas burbujas, en especial la bolsa y las obligaciones. Ahora estan cerrando el grifo de la liquidez, y parte ese dinero, de la misma manera que se creo, lo pueden hacer desaparecer. No sé si lo haran hasta el final o solo estan intentanto deshinchar el globo un poco para dejar algo de margen para la proxima crisis financiera.

Como afectara eso a las cripto? nuestro pequeño mercado bajara con los gigantescos mercados de las obligaciones y renta variable? se refugiaran aqui algunos? ienso:


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hay acople Renta variable cryptolandia...no al menos de momento.

En cuanto a los tipos de interés y la renta fija, creo que incluso menos.

¿a dónde va el dinero en mercados de renta variable bajista de largo plazo?

Si suben los tipos a la renta fija estatal...obligaciones, bonos...y mierdas garantizadas por la deuda pública...y algunos se meten en deuda privada respaldadas por "preferentes"

El crédito privado no existe apenas...los mercados de commodities son muy estrechos, pero atraen un % también.

¿se vendrá a cryptolandia?

Si hay una crisis de la deuda americana es muy posible que sí, que así sea.

De todos modos, habéis de saber, que el mercado forex, mueve grandes cantidades de liquidez, y ofrece retornos buenos a los creadores de mercado.

El dinero de renta variable buscará divisas que le interesen las inflarán, y luego las cambiarán por $ o €...y luego los $ y los € se cambiarán entre ellos buscando invertir las tendencias.

Un día os contaré como gané 6000€ en un minuto en forex...solo lo dejo como inciso para que entendáis lo que se mueve ahí, independientemente de la renta variable.

Si el dinero institucional entra en crypto (mucho ya ha entrado)...no esperéis que busque capitalizaciones bajas...entrará en las "vacas sagradas"...BTC y ETH principalmente.

Ningún fondo serio entrará en proyectos nuevos que no estén ya testados por el mercado...buscarán coins con capitalización alta y que lleven tiempo demostrando valor.

Si esta teoría sucediera...cosa que dudo mucho...el ciclo alcista de largo plazo no habría hecho más que empezar.

pero vamos poco a poco...primero el S&P ha de perder los 2000 puntos, y eso está lejos 

Buenas noches, y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## Drewcastle (3 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> De cada 30 ruidos raros 40 son para abajo.
> Así que, ante la duda... al box.
> Prefiero perder un tramo arriba, que comerme un derrape abajo



Cuando te refieres al box, te refieres a salir a fiat? Si es asi como lo haces cuando tienes grandes cantidades?


----------



## Patanegra (3 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Si el dinero institucional entra en crypto (mucho ya ha entrado)...no esperéis que busque capitalizaciones bajas...entrará en las "vacas sagradas"...BTC y ETH principalmente.



dinero institucional en crypto? tienes nombres? me parece raro, con la poca seguridad juridica que hay aqui que diran sus inversores si les estafan? ienso:


----------



## Drewcastle (3 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si bien en la firma de Falken puedes leer que la leonesa es algo que a el le huele mal, pues resulta que allí puedes tener la pasta que quieras, en euros, sacarla y meterla y tal y tal.
> 
> Eso si, es empresa Española, y montoro desayuna allí.
> 
> ...



Siempre tienen reservas para que te compren o vendan lo que le pidas? Es que eso es lo que me hace tener sospechas de todo este tipo de rollos, si en un momento de crisis todo el mundo quiere deshacerse de btc, eth etc, quien esta dispuesto a comprar criptos en ese momento? Lo hacen ellos por el mercado?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (3 Feb 2018)

A los que preguntan donde va el dinero, a mi se me ocurre un lugar, en el caso de las cryptos a la cuenta de coinbase o kraken (nunca me he gustado dejar € allí). Vendes tus ETH a €, esperas corrección y vuelves a comprar. 

Supongo que en cuentas de bancos para bolsa pase lo mismo (domino poco ese mundillo). Dudo que la gente saque el dinero a su cuenta bancaria personal con la ferocidad actual de las haciendas del mundo occidental actual.


----------



## Drewcastle (3 Feb 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> A los que preguntan donde va el dinero, a mi se me ocurre un lugar, en el caso de las cryptos a la cuenta de coinbase o kraken (nunca me he gustado dejar € allí). Vendes tus ETH a €, esperas corrección y vuelves a comprar.
> 
> Supongo que en cuentas de bancos para bolsa pase lo mismo (domino poco ese mundillo). Dudo que la gente saque el dinero a su cuenta bancaria personal con la ferocidad actual de las haciendas del mundo occidental actual.



Pues vaya retraso sufro... ::
Creia que al vender en coinbase pasaba directamente a la cuenta bancaria y no a la "cartera virtual" y tendria que volver a pagar sus comisiones infernales al volver a comprar


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Parece que BTC empieza a descolgar... sin hacer ruido.



y etheur..


----------



## stiff upper lip (3 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No sé si he leído en mi vida uno o dos popst de PPCC.
> 
> Me parecieron interesantes, pero como lo de los pisos no me interesaba mucho, no le seguí la pista.
> 
> ...



No es un problema de longitud, pero reconoce que eres uno de los que escriben crípticamente y con metáforas


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Feb 2018)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Pues vaya retraso sufro... ::
> Creia que al vender en coinbase pasaba directamente a la cuenta bancaria y no a la "cartera virtual" y tendria que volver a pagar sus comisiones infernales al volver a comprar



Es una de las reglas del juego: un bitcoinero jamas vuelve a ver los euros que cambia por cryptomonedas.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (3 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> NOVATADA DEL DIA BY ...CLAPHAM
> 
> Resulta que se afilio ...bueno , ya se des-afilio ...a un grupo de Telegram de tradeo , pumpeo , dumpeo y postureo ...lo del postureo mola
> La " cosa " iba a ser asi ...el camarilla del movimiento revolucionario anti-ballenas convocaba a la troupe a una hora y un lugar
> ...




Los administradores de los grupos de pumpeo, compran la moneda elegida, posteriormente la anuncian para que la gente la pumpee comprando a saco y escribiendo en el trollbox de la exchange de turno que la moneda va a subir to the moon, así convencen a más gente y más gente compra. Ellos salen a un precio alto, mientras siguen pidiendo a los miembros de su grupo que todavía es pronto para vender. Después, cuando pasa todo escriben en el Telegram o donde sea,que ha sido un éxito, pero que unos pocos han perdido porque algunos vendieron antes de tiempo y fastidiaron al grupo, que hay que seguir sus instrucciones en los próximos pumpeos. 
Yo entré en 2 grupos de éstos para ver como actuaban y es exactamente así, aunque cualquiera lo puede suponer. Por suerte no he puesto nunca en éstas cosas ni un satoshi, ni lo pondré en mi vida.Espero que ninguno lo haga.


----------



## traianus (3 Feb 2018)

Señales alcistas en chart bitfinex en 30' vistas desde ayer. Ahora toca batirse el cobre en la resistencia 9200. Si lo logra podemos dar por finiquitados a los bears.  . Sino pues a esperar otro intento.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Feb 2018)

Habra tocado minimos?


----------



## Pirro (3 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Pues yo en medio de la tormenta, como avancé hace unos días le he metido la puntita a IOStoken a 510 satoshi.
> 
> Públicamente lo dejo para comerme el owned si es menester. La idea es aguantar de una a 8 semanas como dije, y asumir la rendición si cae más de un 70% desde ahora.



Y públicamente me salgo a 525. Tras bucear por el Telegram la cosa tenía un aura muy a lo herbalife.

Fue como ir a atracar un banco, coger el bolígrafo de la ventanilla y salir corriendo.


----------



## orbeo (3 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Habra tocado minimos?



No creo.

No me ha parecido que llegase el fin del mundo cripto.

Yo veo a btc en los 5000-5500


----------



## Donald Draper (3 Feb 2018)

¿No hay doble suelo en ETH en el entorno 800$?


----------



## orbeo (3 Feb 2018)

La gráfica diaria da un ligero rebote al alza, y es que ha tocado justo en el soporte de los 8k, pero es que la semanal y mensual siguen mandando a btc pabajo, y yo al menos veo el soporte siguiente gordo en el rango de los 5000-5500.

Si se va más abajo, pues mira apago el PC y me voy a la casa del pueblo unos meses que allí no tengo internec.


----------



## Oira (3 Feb 2018)

Qué tal veis el ETH? Sigue sonando raro el motor, no?


----------



## besto (3 Feb 2018)

Por aquí seguimos con la moto grande aunque llevo ya un par de palominos en el gallumbo.
Creo que hoy rompemos el 9200 aunque solo sea para hacernos dudar.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (3 Feb 2018)

Hola. Tengo un millón de Tron, los cambio por un plato de jamón y una botella de vino.


----------



## san_miguel (3 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gráfico 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se puede explicar mejor, gracias caballero.


----------



## Arcipreste de Silos (3 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gráfico 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gracias por el aporte y el análisis.

¿Sería una buena opción ahora, bajar de la 125cc sin pena ni gloria en el mercado y esperar a la bajada, para volver a montar?



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Oira (3 Feb 2018)

Muchas gracias por el gráfico y la explicación, NF.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Feb 2018)

Como sigais el AT ciegamente os vais a comer todas las galletas y perder todas las subidas.

Ojo q esto no es el ibex


----------



## RuiKi84 (3 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Como sigais el AT ciegamente os vais a comer todas las galletas y perder todas las subidas.
> 
> Ojo q esto no es el ibex



Gracias, pensaba que nadie iba a decirlo


----------



## paketazo (3 Feb 2018)

Mucho cuidado con el rebote...de momento no pinta mal, pero hay que pasar los 10400$ sin no esto será lo que por ahora es...un rebote técnico.

Ahora es el momento para los que tengan prisas colocar sus stops sobre 8800$.

No olvidemos que estamos en fin de semana y estos días suelen suceder cosas un poco diferentes a la tónica habitual.

De momento la recuperación en V está activada, pero muy lejos de posible retorno alcista mientras andemos por debajo de los anteriores máximos decrecientes.

Como estos días os dije "calma" ahora os digo cautela.

Pasamos del gozo al pozo en cuestión de horas.

Recordad mantener en la recámara siempre liquidez...fijaros que los traders que hayan logrado entrar abajo llevan una revalorización interesante que podrán apuntalar con buenos stops...y si aquí se viene a especular, la regla de oro es tener siempre "balas"

Yo por ejemplo pillé unos Dash hace 2 días,como os dije, y esos son exclusivamente para tradeo, ya los tengo en positivo, y espero sigan así, pero mi estrategia es colocar mis stops...

El montón grande ni lo toco, y lejos de exchangers siempre, esta "calderilla" es para intentar tener un poco más...y si no sale, pues se habrá intentado.

Un saludo


----------



## arras2 (3 Feb 2018)

Yo tengo una pregunta para negrofuturo (siento ser pesado). Dices que el 1.11 al cubo, es la resistencia a romper para dar validez al rebote. El mínimo ayer de eth sobre 780 en binance. La resistencia a romper es sobre 1065. 

Si en las próximas horas la rompiera, sonaría mejor el motor o debería ser en el propio impulso del rebote para darle más validez?

No creo que pase, pero si btc se acerca a 10000 por ahí andaría la cosa.

Gracias, parece que hoy la 1.11 cuadrado la ha roto.


----------



## besto (3 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gráfico 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magistral, gracias!


----------



## arras2 (3 Feb 2018)

Así es donde estoy con el poco eth que me queda, a medio camino o entre dos tierras. Parece que los fines de semana son verdes, esperaré a ver si llega a nivel 3, y si se da la vuelta, hold xd.

Gracias por tu paciencia.


----------



## besto (3 Feb 2018)

Negro, las lineas phi como las pones? Me refiero a desde qué referencia o como eliges el punto de partida desde el que pintarlas?


----------



## Arcipreste de Silos (3 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bueno, yo estoy abajo, pero no sé si es una buena Opción.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Muchas gracias por la respuesta y los respectivos aportes posteriores.

Me veo familiar a la situación de arras2 asique veo una estrategia para rascar algo si coge inercia; y para volver a por más a la baja, puedo testarla, sino a holdear y a aprender para la siguiente


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (3 Feb 2018)

Eth a 800. ¿Ya ha superado la línea entonces y nos vamos para arriba, de momento?
Gracias Negro futuro por iluminarnos un poco el camino.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Feb 2018)

A mi lo que me gusta es el x100de singularity,ya sabes pones 1 ether y sacas 100,con un par, como marca el titulo del hilo,las rayas y el hold lo veo mas para el hilo de bitcoñeros coervadores.Pero bienvenidas sean todas las estrategias muentaras den plusvis.Imprescindible que una parte de la hinversion sea conservadora.

En realidad singularity hizo x125,pero tampoco hay q ser avaricioso.

ojo que yo esta me la perdi,pero alguna de x25 si que he pillado.Y eso es droja,droja dura.


----------



## Vde (3 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Vamos a tener presente una cosa.



¿Cuál es tu lectura de cara a las declaraciones del G20 que se reunen en Marzo?

Yo ahí tengo algo de miedo, pero puede ser una gran oportunidad para comprar ya que luego, con un marco regulatorio que aporte seguridad el crecimiento será imparable


----------



## emere (3 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Y públicamente me salgo a 525. Tras bucear por el Telegram la cosa tenía un aura muy a lo herbalife.
> 
> Fue como ir a atracar un banco, coger el bolígrafo de la ventanilla y salir corriendo.



Hola Pirro, yo intenté avisar sobre esa token que no me daba buena espina, gracias por recordarlo y espero haber podido ayudar a alguien

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS IV


----------



## san_miguel (3 Feb 2018)

Notición 

Canada: Regulators Approve Country

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (3 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> BTC ha realizado Pullback a la roja.
> 
> "Necesita", un apoyo en la azul 7600, en cierres.
> Este es gráfico de 60"



El marketcap tb ha hecho pullback a la clavícula del hch... 450B.


----------



## san_miguel (3 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Vamos a tener presente una cosa.
> 
> Hoy es un día que que la onda 4 de gráfico de cierres, debería cerrar +/- donde anda ahora, para que quede dibujada; mañana sería ideal que bajase y terminase cerrando pegado a la directriz alcista.
> 
> ...



Luego le echo un ojo que hoy estoy de finde con los peques, más tarde con nocturnidad y alevosía miro la bola de cristal a ver que dice.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (3 Feb 2018)

Es que la altura de la cabeza es de 830-450=380B... 450-380=70B... Os imagináis un cap de 70B? Es hacer un reset. Es un game over. Tal como esta ahora que todo baila al son de btc... La resistencia del hch coincide con el 9200


----------



## arras2 (3 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Es la que había en 1800 de BTC
> 
> creo que esa zona la Cubre Altcoins II
> 
> Julio 2017; ayer.



Pero con la de manos fuertes que se supone que hay... No creo que dejen bajar a esos niveles. Aunque con muy poco volumen lo tiran en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2018 at 19:58 ----------

Ltc está volviendo a su sitio vs btc y dash ya lo ha hecho hace rato. Nos darán una tregua unos días para pensar qué hacer?

Un empujón a 500B el lunes con el bajon del sp estaria bien .


----------



## silverwindow (3 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Y entender la vida, amigo Silver, eso si que es droja dura... nunca te lo cambiaría por un PUMP "aleatorio" del x 125.



Aleatorio es para quien no lo ve. Ninguna rayita te decia de entrar en la ICO de singularity, pq eso se ve "de otra manera,julis style).

Una cosa os digo a los nuevos:

Con el AT solo ganarais *calderilla*, rascar un poco por arriba, rascar un poco por abajo, ahora deberia subir,ahora bajar..

Pero la pasta de verdad, las 5-6 cifras, los x10 x25 x50 y el mitico x100, no os lo dira ninguna rayita ni ningun grafico.

Dominar los tiempos,gatillo rapido,un par,y conocimiento tecnico y tablas de saber que es cada cosa y donde te metes. Ahi es donde esta la pasta.

Y no, ahi no hay rayitas.

Y que conste que tus post amigo NF me encantan! y porsupuesto qeu cada uno tiene su estrategia.

A mi la mia me ha ido bien, llevo un X23 total mas o menos des de que empece.

Lo importante es tener el ROI , y algo mas, luego ya duemres de puta madre.


----------



## Albertezz (3 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Aleatorio es para quien no lo ve. Ninguna rayita te decia de entrar en la ICO de singularity, pq eso se ve "de otra manera,julis style).
> 
> Una cosa os digo a los nuevos:
> 
> ...



Por fin alguien me da la razón en este foro. La unica manera de ganar buen dinero son las ICO. a mi tampoco me ha ido mal precisamente jejej


----------



## toko (3 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Aleatorio es para quien no lo ve. Ninguna rayita te decia de entrar en la ICO de singularity, pq eso se ve "de otra manera,julis style).
> 
> Una cosa os digo a los nuevos:
> 
> ...



Silver, donde ves el x125 de SingularityNET?

No me salen las cuentas, yo estoy dentro desde ICO.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (3 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Aleatorio es para quien no lo ve. Ninguna rayita te decia de entrar en la ICO de singularity, pq eso se ve "de otra manera,julis style).
> 
> Una cosa os digo a los nuevos:
> 
> ...



Bueno, ambas cosas se complementan yo entiendo. No es un blanco o negro. Por eso este foro es una pasada. Gente que en fundamentales son cracks... Divad recomendó dent y se casco un x100, juli pacman, el forero del hamster perl... Además, te enseñan a gestionar una cartera.

Y luego tienes gente que saben un cojon de análisis técnico (nf y san miguel entre otros).

Los que hemos entrado tarde no tenemos más remedio que buscar hasta en el cubo de la basura, pero gente que lleva tiempo y tiene pasta, yo creo que le sobra con ir bailando de btc a eth mientras el mercado sea alcista...

Yo encuentro todo positivo y que se complementa.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Bueno, ambas cosas se complementan yo entiendo. No es un blanco o negro. Por eso este foro es una pasada. Gente que en fundamentales son cracks... Divad recomendó dent y se casco un x100, juli pacman, el forero del hamster perl... Además, te enseñan a gestionar una cartera.
> 
> Y luego tienes gente que saben un cojon de análisis técnico (nf y san miguel entre otros).
> 
> ...




Lo de DENT de Divad fue brutal, la compre en casi minimos de su cotizacion.
Y le queda mucho mucho gas.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (3 Feb 2018)

A mi me encantaría saber lo que todos sabéis, ser tan bueno en rayas como Arras2 y Negrofuturo y tan bueno analizando proyectos como Juli y compañía... yo soy mediocre analizando y de rayas ni idea, pero intento aprender un poco de ambas, creo que cada uno debe hacer aquello con lo que se sienta más cómodo y se puede ganar dinero de todas las formas,pero saber más cosas nunca viene mal, te complementa,por eso es tan bueno este hilo, tenemos foreros de todo tipo que nos iluminan con su conocimiento, es una pasada y se que lo he dicho más veces, pero aún así lo repito, gracias a todos.


----------



## Arcipreste de Silos (3 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Bueno, ambas cosas se complementan yo entiendo. No es un blanco o negro. Por eso este foro es una pasada. Gente que en fundamentales son cracks... Divad recomendó dent y se casco un x100, juli pacman, el forero del hamster perl... Además, te enseñan a gestionar una cartera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





+1


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## iaGulin (4 Feb 2018)

¿Quién de aquí tenía también KMD?
Es increíble el soporte, que bien aguanta las hostias xD


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (4 Feb 2018)

Bueno.
Os dejo por aquí está revistilla de criptos que he encontrado. Es del mes pasado y no, no predecían la bajada.
21_Cryptos_Magazine_January_2018.pdf - DocDroid

Hay por ahí otro ejemplar de noviembre en el que si que acertaron bastante.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (4 Feb 2018)

Ninguna gráfica,ningun histórico te habla de Vibe, pero con lo de Monster y la superbowl, ahí está subiendo en tiempos de bajadas y éso que hasta ésta madrugada no empieza. Los AT siempre me han parecido para toro pasado en ésto de las criptos, no me parece tan relevante, lo son más conocer noticias, rumores, hype,intuir movimientos de la gente con pasta, analizar proyectos y equipos, partners y demás...


----------



## silverwindow (4 Feb 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Ninguna gráfica,ningun histórico te habla de Vibe, pero con lo de Monster y la superbowl, ahí está subiendo en tiempos de bajadas y éso que hasta ésta madrugada no empieza. Los AT siempre me han parecido para toro pasado en ésto de las criptos, no me parece tan relevante, lo son más conocer noticias, rumores, hype,intuir movimientos de la gente con pasta, analizar proyectos y equipos, partners y demás...



Exacto.A toro pasado o solo si el mercado esta en modo "automatico" y muy previsible, como casi que nunca esta asi.


----------



## Pablosca (4 Feb 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Ninguna gráfica,ningun histórico te habla de Vibe, pero con lo de Monster y la superbowl, ahí está subiendo en tiempos de bajadas y éso que hasta ésta madrugada no empieza. Los AT siempre me han parecido para toro pasado en ésto de las criptos, no me parece tan relevante, lo son más conocer noticias, rumores, hype,intuir movimientos de la gente con pasta, analizar proyectos y equipos, partners y demás...



Cómo decían un poco más arriba lo idóneo es la combinación de ambas fórmulas. Yo estoy aprendiendo un huevo gracias todos vosotros. Y voy en la ola Vibe desde los 0,5$, a ver dónde termina


----------



## arras2 (4 Feb 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Ninguna gráfica,ningun histórico te habla de Vibe, pero con lo de Monster y la superbowl, ahí está subiendo en tiempos de bajadas y éso que hasta ésta madrugada no empieza. Los AT siempre me han parecido para toro pasado en ésto de las criptos, no me parece tan relevante, lo son más conocer noticias, rumores, hype,intuir movimientos de la gente con pasta, analizar proyectos y equipos, partners y demás...



Ayer, vieron un pump con volumen en el gráfico y fueron a mirar sus noticias. Vieron lo de la suoerbowl y a surfear...

Combinación de ambas dio un resultado óptimo... El gráfico avisó de que algo pasaba.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (4 Feb 2018)

Pablosca dijo:


> Cómo decían un poco más arriba lo idóneo es la combinación de ambas fórmulas. Yo estoy aprendiendo un huevo gracias todos vosotros. Y voy en la ola Vibe desde los 0,5$, a ver dónde termina



Por si alguien me malinterpreta, no lo he dicho como crítica, solo es mi opinion subjetiva,a lo mejor a otro le gusta más tirar de gráficas y le va bien con éso, cada uno tiene que buscar lo que le resulte más útil para los objetivos que se plantea.


----------



## san_miguel (4 Feb 2018)

Yo os doy mi opinión personal y como opero. Yo sigo una regla conocida, regla de pareto 80/20.

Vamos a poner una cantidad digamos de 40.000usd como ejemplo. 1/4 de esa cantidad lo meto en ICO que yo creo que son importantes, es donde realmente se hace dinero desde mi punto de vista, en cuanto la ICO me hace 4x, vendo 1/4 y recupero la inversión en ETH (No miro los usd, miro la cantidad de ETH que consigo), los 3/4 restantes de las ICO la dejo correr y a los 3 o 4 meses suelo vender y obtener ROI en ETH.

Con los 30.000usd que me quedaban al principio, 1/4 por ejemplo lo dejo en BTC que ahora esta perdiendo relación con ETH, y 3/4 a ETH. Hago, análisis técnico ¿Por qué? Porque intento vender en las fases alcistas y esperar a comprar en la fase baja, con el objetivo de acumular más ETH o BTC (no pienso en dólares o euros), hago swing trading, no estoy todo el día pegado a la pantalla.

Con lo que se saca de las ICOs se suma a los ETH ya existentes, y a los 2 meses con el 1/4 que recupero de las icos, vuelvo a hacer la misma iteración o recurrencia, llamarlo como queráis. Digamos que mi modelo es híbrido, ni el HOLD a muerte, ni es trading puro, y por supuesto aprovecho las ICO.

Por cierto sigo pensando que ETH debería corregir a 600usd.





He vendido mis posiciones...y aquí entra un poco la guerra psicológica con el mercado:

¿Que pasa si no he vendido y baja? Seguiré teniendo los mismos ETH, pero he perdido la oportunidad de recomprar más y además mis ETH valen menos usd.

¿Que pasa si vendo y sube? seguiré teniendo la misma cantidad de usd, y puedo reengancharme y esperar a la próxima bajada para recuperar el número de ETH.

Por supuesto al fin y al cabo lo que queremos todos es tener mas usd o eur, pero es el objetivo final a 31 de diciembre para rendir cuentas con Tontoro si es que hay plusvalías.

Repito, es una opinión personal, no soy ningún gurú, ni experto en AT, aprendo cada día e intento quedarme con lo mejor de cada modelo.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Feb 2018)

lo que ya sospechaba desde el principio...los futuros son la puntilla, ya que dejas en manos del gobierno el anonimato e independencia de las criptos...ni bots ni chinos...

Que pasará con el Bitcoin ahora que se empiezan a negociar los futuros en Chicago


----------



## san_miguel (4 Feb 2018)

Este es el gráfico del sentimiento del mercado para posiciones cortas en ETH, lo más probable es que aumenten los cortos, eso implica que el sentimiento del mercado es que ETH baje, lo cual cuadra con todo lo que se va poniendo en los gráficos.







Respecto a lo que dice NF de los mercados, es cierto que esto es como los mercados de renta variable pero a la velocidad de la luz, parece que estamos dentro de la peli de interestellar, una semana en el cryptomundo es un año en renta variable.


----------



## san_miguel (4 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> lo que ya sospechaba desde el principio...los futuros son la puntilla, ya que dejas en manos del gobierno el anonimato e independencia de las criptos...ni bots ni chinos...
> 
> Que pasará con el Bitcoin ahora que se empiezan a negociar los futuros en Chicago



Si yo fuera un fondo de inversión me plantearía lo siguiente...en el momento de enterarme de que va a haber futuros, empezaría a comprar todos los BTC posibles, hay subir el precio todo lo que pudiera, y en el momento que empezasen a cotizar abrir posiciones cortas hasta llevarlo a 5500usd...cerrar cortos...y de ahí abrir largos hasta los 30k...

---------- Post added 04-feb-2018 at 11:13 ----------

A chapham2 seguro que le gusta esta gráfica de BTC,...es una opción.


----------



## paketazo (4 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Si yo fuera un fondo de inversión me plantearía lo siguiente...en el momento de enterarme de que va a haber futuros, empezaría a comprar todos los BTC posibles, hay subir el precio todo lo que pudiera, y en el momento que empezasen a cotizar abrir posiciones cortas hasta llevarlo a 5500usd...cerrar cortos...y de ahí abrir largos hasta los 30k...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Si fueras un fondo y fueras el único que operase en el mercado claro...el problema surge cuando en un sistema descentralizado, y con bastantes exchangers, cualquiera en teoría puede mover los precios con el suficiente capital.

Lo comenté el otro día...yo puedo hacerme con 100K BTC y tirar el precio a la baja tras ponerme corto en ETF, pero hay algo que no puedo controlar, y es que en el momento que empiezo a vender a saco, no aparezca una mano fuerte que compre todo lo que saco y me joda por partida doble...o sea:

1- me quedo sin la munición para bajar el precio, y ahora la tiene otro.

2-Me suben el precio y me quedo sin plusvalías en el mercado de futuros.

3-Game over para mi fondo.

Esto solo funciona en mercados muy regulados y manos muy fuertes.

Aquí las gráficas dicen que abajo...pero a mi, me lo han dicho desde 800$ muchas veces, y al final entendí que los sitemas gráficos de predicción aquí fallan más de lo habitual.

Sea como sea, que cada uno tome su estrategia y la cumpla a rajatabla, pues en caso contrario es posible que en unos meses se tengan menos BTC, menos ETH, y menos $

Buen domingo


----------



## besto (4 Feb 2018)

Bajar de 7400 supone romper la media movil de 200 sesiones algo que bitcoin casi nunca ha hecho. 

Esta noche me han saltado stops así que la mitad otra vez en euros. Pasamos de la 250 a la 125 y así nos quedamos hasta que se aclare un poco la tendencia.

Edito: Resto out, nos pasamos a la 50cc


----------



## arras2 (4 Feb 2018)

Yo como siempre, tarde y mal . Ahí ando con el cortisol a flor de piel. Estoy tan acostumbrado a él que la sensación rara es cuando no fluye por mis venas...

Ayer oportunidad de oro para bajarse en 1000 y no hecho, a apechugar.

Gracias por los análisis. Los tengo pendientes de ser estudiados en profundidad. Las ondas de elliot si que no las domino nada de nada.


----------



## san_miguel (4 Feb 2018)

Formación HCH


----------



## luisito2 (4 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Si yo fuera un fondo de inversión me plantearía lo siguiente...en el momento de enterarme de que va a haber futuros, empezaría a comprar todos los BTC posibles, hay subir el precio todo lo que pudiera, y en el momento que empezasen a cotizar abrir posiciones cortas hasta llevarlo a 5500usd...cerrar cortos...y de ahí abrir largos hasta los 30k...



Manipular un mercado es una estrategia perdedora: el mercado premia, remunera, a quienes llevan su precio al 'valor verdadero' por ejemplo a los especuladores que aportan buena información al mercado, y penaliza con pérdidas a quienes tratan de alejar el precio de mercado del 'valor verdadero'

Quizás haya que aclarar que un mercado de futuros no puede adoptar una posición larga o alcista o corta o bajista. Un mercado de futuros es siempre neutral o, dicho de otro modo, apuesta por el precio presente del activo subyacente. 

Un inversor 'abre un corto' en un mercado de futuros al precio 6.500 cuando vende un futuro para entrega futura a un precio de 6.500, pero para que ese inversor bajista venda ese futuro a ese precio tiene que haber otro inversor alcista que compre ese futuro a ese precio y abra una posición alcista. 

El mercado de futuros no permite 'abrir un corto' a 6.500, solo permite abrir un corto a 6500 y simultáneamente abrir un largo a 6.500. Esto ocurre porque el mercado de futuros ni compra ni vende futuros y para que un inversor venda un futuro otro inversor tiene necesariamente que comprar ese futuro. 

En un mercado de futuros el volumen de cortos y el volumen de largos es necesariamente el mismo, lo que hace que el mercado de futuros no ejerza influencia sobre el precio de activo. 

Lo que determina el precio de un mercado, sea del mercado 'al contado' (el exchange de Bitcoin) o de derivados (el mercado de futuros de Bitcoin) es un equilibrio. El precio de mercado es aquel que hace que el volumen de oferta y el volumen de demanda se igualen. 

Un manipulador que trate de elevar artificialmente el precio de mercado debe reforzar artificialmente la demanda. Esa nueva demanda artificial 'empujará' al alza el precio de mercado. 

Si embargo esto tiene un precio para el manipulador: El precio de mercado nos dice que a ese precio es igual de buena idea (o de mala idea) comprar que vender. Cuando un manipulador empuja al alza el precio de mercado, está deliberadamente comprando caro ese activo, lo que le genera pérdidas. 

Cuando, en esa estrategia, decida 'dejar caer' al mercado, volverá a sufrir pérdidas porque venderá a un precio menor un activo que compró más caro. 

Los Gobiernos, por motivos políticos, pueden manipular los mercados porque obtienen resultados políticos, por ejemplo privilegios para un sector o empresa y las pérdidas las pagan los contribuyentes. Los inversores privados, que pagan ellos mismos sus errores, no suelen manipular los mercados. 

La manipulación de un mercado muy especulativo por parte de un agente privado solo aparentaría tener sentido, pero sin tenerlo, si esa manipulación desencadena una reacción realimentada: si ventas agresivas de ese manipulador encienden un 'pánico vendedor' o si compras agresivas encienden un 'pánico comprador'

Esto, sin embargo, sigue sin tener sentido, aunque no es fácil explicarlo. 

Un mercado solo es susceptible de generar 'pánicos' reacciones realimentadas, cuando está en estado de inestabilidad, cuando contiene cierta energía acumulada, por decirlo de cierta forma. 

Las situaciones de este tipo son del estilo 'efecto mariposa' lo que suele llevar al error de confundir la causa que genera los efectos. 

En ocasiones, cuando una ladera nevada en los Alpes está en un estado crítico de inestabilidad, basta con que se pose un gorrión sobre la nieve para que se desencadene una avalancha que implica centenares de miles de toneladas de nieve y la energía de una pequeña bomba atómica. 

No tiene sentido establecer o predecir con precisión cuándo ese gorrión se posará sobre la nieve porque el gorrión no es la causa de la avalancha, sino solo un pretexto arbitrario que usa la avalancha para desencadenarse. 

La causa de la avalancha es la inestabilidad que va acumulándose hasta hacerse crítica. Llegados a ese punto, cualquier cosa puede desencadenar la avalancha, solo hay que esperar. 

Cuando un mercado está en situación crítica de inestabilidad, único estado en que un manipulador podría aprovecharlo, el manipulador puede, consumiendo poca energía, asumiendo un coste pequeño, desencadenar la avalancha (el pánico comprador o vendedor) pero tampoco tiene sentido que lo haga porque es más barato y más rentable esperar a que se pose un gorrión o a que sople una brizna de brisa.


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2018)

Pues yo sigo en hold.

Llamadme subnormal pero voy a meter más pasta.


----------



## species8472 (4 Feb 2018)

Al final los fundamentales se imponen, siempre. ETH cada vez tiene más hijas, lo que cada vez le genera más demanda. Empiezan a surgir DAPs que eliman el intermeduario, que es el principal coste, en banca, apuestas, retail, medicina, etc. Surgen monedas, con btc a la cabeza, que imposibilitan que el dinero te lo pueda quitar el gobierno ¿si fueraís ricos de millones de euros no pasaríais un pedacito a btc sabiendo que jamás podra caer en manos de ninguba hacienda o jurisducción?. Demanda, demanda que no ha hecho más que empezar. La blockchain es a cualquier sector comercial y de servicios lo que han sido napster o emule a la industrial audivisual. Puede bajar un 99% ahora, da igual. A medio y sobretodo largo plazo la blockchain va a recibir más y más demanda. Y el incremento de demanda empuja los precios hasta arriba.


----------



## emere (4 Feb 2018)

Si miramos las gráficas BTC/USD y ETH/USD (1D) parece como si ETH estuviera repitiendo el mismo patrón pero con 15/20 días de retraso...lo que supondría una caída de ETH por debajo de los 500$ ... formando una campana de GAUSS en los dos casos


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2018)

Mucho análisis técnico pero lo que da de comer es hacer de comunity.

Es broma, no me hagáis caso, soy un poco cabron.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2018 at 15:06 ----------




species8472 dijo:


> Al final los fundamentales se imponen, siempre. ETH cada vez tiene más hijas, lo que cada vez le genera más demanda. Empiezan a surgir DAPs que eliman el intermeduario, que es el principal coste, en banca, apuestas, retail, medicina, etc. Surgen monedas, con btc a la cabeza, que imposibilitan que el dinero te lo pueda quitar el gobierno ¿si fueraís ricos de millones de euros no pasaríais un pedacito a btc sabiendo que jamás podra caer en manos de ninguba hacienda o jurisducción?. Demanda, demanda que no ha hecho más que empezar. La blockchain es a cualquier sector comercial y de servicios lo que han sido napster o emule a la industrial audivisual. Puede bajar un 99% ahora, da igual. A medio y sobretodo largo plazo la blockchain va a recibir más y más demanda. Y el incremento de demanda empuja los precios hasta arriba.



Yo pienso igual que tú.

Aquí mucha peña diciendo que todo se va a ir a la mierda, pero la mayoría de los proyectos blockchain ni siquiera están terminados, la verdadera dimensión de esta industria se verá en un par de años.


----------



## silverwindow (4 Feb 2018)

Presa del FOMO.
Es que no puedo. ::


----------



## paketazo (4 Feb 2018)

perdida de 7800$ caemos más...estamos es zona de compra con stop en 7750$

Ojo a la media de 200

Un saludo


----------



## besto (4 Feb 2018)

La EMA 200 si no me equivoco estaría en 7400 y eso en cierre diario que falta hasta las 23:00 un rato...


----------



## paketazo (4 Feb 2018)

besto dijo:


> La EMA 200 si no me equivoco estaría en 7400 y eso en cierre diario que falta hasta las 23:00 un rato...



mira el gráfico sale 7860$ (simple) en la gráfica de investing...dependiendo la que tomes, puede variar evidentemente. la exponencial me dice 8821


----------



## traianus (4 Feb 2018)

https://www.tradingview.com/x/UXbUqVWR

MA Cross 200 en Bitfinex, grafico diario: 7.860 al dia de hoy.


----------



## arras2 (4 Feb 2018)

A mi me sale 7859.86. Podría actuar de soporte o se le va a fumar con patatas? Si hasta ahora ha funcionado, pq no una vez más? 

Que un domingo esté deteriorando todo así, da pánico...

Por cierto, Lee, se rumoreaba que había entrado largo en LTC ayer (Lo leí antes del pump particular de ltc). Alguien más lo ha leído?


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (4 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> A mi me sale 7859.86. Podría actuar de soporte o se le va a fumar con patatas? Si hasta ahora ha funcionado, pq no una vez más?
> 
> Que un domingo esté deteriorando todo así, da pánico...
> 
> Por cierto, Lee, se rumoreaba que había entrado largo en LTC ayer (Lo leí antes del pump particular de ltc). Alguien más lo ha leído?



Siii, también dijo que él veía a Bitcoin y LTC en largo muy altos, BTC en 20000,pero que en corto no se mojaba, que el cambio de tendencia va a llegar, pero no sabe decir exactamente cuando. Pero que para éste año ve los 20000 en BTC


----------



## arras2 (4 Feb 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Siii, también dijo que él veía a Bitcoin y LTC en largo muy altos, BTC en 20000,pero que en corto no se mojaba, que el cambio de tendencia va a llegar, pero no sabe decir exactamente cuando. Pero que para éste año ve los 20000 en BTC



Gracias. Creo que acabamos de quitar la aleatoriedad al pump de ltc. Un 30% vs btc. En unas horas. Not bad. Yo es que leí la entrevista pero no me pareció leer nada de que entrara...


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (4 Feb 2018)

Mi opinión es que nos quedan 15 ó 20 días de bajadas y subidas mas o menos parecidas y al final de febrero, cuando ya hayan pasado unos días, alguna semana del fin de año chino y cuando los surcoreanos que están "regularizando " sus cuentas del criotoworld vuelvan a estar preparados para volver a meter pasta sin problemas, entonces nos volveremos a ir para arriba y cada vez más, porque cuando los asiáticos metan money, los demás mercados volverán a meter money, que es lo que pasó en las grandes subidas. Veremos los 20000 del BTC éste año? ,creo que sí y más que éso. Mientras que cada uno escampe el temporal como mejor pueda.


----------



## arras2 (4 Feb 2018)

Ese gráfico ya está anticuado xd.

Ya ha testeado la mm200


----------



## orbeo (4 Feb 2018)

Yo no se donde miráis pero a mi la gráfica semanal me dice que nos vamos a la mierda. El soporte en 5000-5500 +-


----------



## arras2 (4 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Qué suavito baja, parece que no quieren dar pistas.
> 
> Por cierto, creo que LTC maneja un 1.113



En vela de 30 minutos del btc no recuerdo un volumen tan alto y no ha rebotado nada. Esta en la media móvil de 200 y no rebota una mierda. Lectura? Gacelas vendiendo a leones o leones cediendo a gacelas?


----------



## PREDATOR (4 Feb 2018)

Paciencia.
Calma.
Ya nadie se acuerda de ETH a 300 Eur y NEO a 50. Yo si y fue en diciembre de 2017.Hace menos de 3 meses.
Esto no es un game Over..
Es una purga necesaria.


----------



## san_miguel (4 Feb 2018)

ETH camino a EMA 200, es decir 600usd. Y de ahí para arriba.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Atheist (4 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ethereum cayendo a plomo , hoy solo ha perdido 200 $ y aun faltan 8 horas para que se acabe el dia en la costa ESTE ...
> Facilmente puede perder otros 100 $ .
> Las dos zonas de soporte de ETH son 785 $ y 625 $
> Es poco probable que rebote
> ...




Pero vamos a ver clapham, según lo que ud. dice, ¿qué problema hay con la gente que holdea? si se cumpliera su profecía los bulbos del personal valdrían más del precio al que compraron dentro de 2 años.

Aquí el problema lo tiene quien compro en máximos, sobre todo metiendo cantidades comprometedoras. Los demás podemos tomarnos esto como que el mundo se acaba o podemos verlo como una corrección lógica y sana, llámenlo estallido de la burbuja si quieren, pero ya hemos visto que en el mundo cripto las burbujas se desinflan y se inflan en un periquete.

No veo muchas diferencias con otras bajadas/pinchazos de burbuja, salvo que ahora estamos a más altura del suelo.


----------



## paketazo (4 Feb 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver clapham, según lo que ud. dice, ¿qué problema hay con la gente que holdea? si se cumpliera *su profecía* los bulbos del personal valdrían más del precio al que compraron dentro de 2 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te traduzco la profecía del *maestro Clapham*

Como el bulbo1 está caro de cojones, me interesa que baje a 1000$ o menos para poder pillar 1 bulbo...una vez que yo tenga ese bulbo, o 10 bulbos de ETH, ya podemos irnos a 1.000.000$ por bulbo.

De lo que se olvida el maestro, es que ahora ya no interesa que la plebe entre en el juego a precios de derribo...ese tren ya pasó, y si volviera a pasar, sería para no rebotar y tender a 0 por algún motivo de momento desconocido.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Claudius (4 Feb 2018)

Los datos tomadlos con escepticismo.

Pero si la mayoría de máquinas están en China por los pool.
China a 3172$ yo le metería una desviación de un 20% a ese valor.
Hasta ahí lo podrían llegar a bajar 2500$-3500$ 

La anterior burbuja se estuvo minando a 'pérdidas' con la inflada que tuvieron para hacer caja y tener capacidad de soportar la infraestructura y quitar a competidores del mercado, así es como si hicieron con el monopolio en la zona, paciencia china

Fue en torno a 4 meses por unos 400$ cuando el coste estaba a 600$.
No lo recuerdo mucho los valores pero si recuerdo que había una desviación cuando lo calculé (quizás mal) de 150-200$.
Son hipóteses mías, xq si soy líder en el mercado de ASIC + tengo el monopolio en el flujo de fiat y crypto con exchange como lo han tenido es lo que yo haría y os hecho a todos del mercado.

Hace meses/semanas el ROI + un 33% en el escenario más conservador debería de dar una tranquilidad total ahora mismo.

*EL COSTE DE MINAR 1 BTC*
Mining Margins and Where to Make the Most Money | News | Cointelegraph

Bitcoin Mining Cost Lowest In Venezuela, Highest In South Korea, Report Finds


:vomito: :S ienso:


----------



## besto (4 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Arras, hoy no toca rebote Epic, porque hoy hay que cerrar la partida en la línea de cierres...; anota esto para el futuro.
> 
> Sobre los 675 +/- según lo bueno que sea tu gráfico, y lo bien que hayas ajustado la directriz.
> 
> ...



675 son euros o dólares? Porque en euros está ya por debajo de eso. Ando con la moto aparcada, me da yuyu arrancarla a estas horas pq dejarla por la noche sin vigilancia complicado y los stop loss no me hacen mucha gracia.

En 40 minutos se cierra la vela semanal (a las 23:00 que es cuando se cierra el mercado de futuros de new york y es la referencia que se usa para fijar velas diarias).


----------



## traianus (4 Feb 2018)

Buff, vaya rebañada de stops se han pegao


----------



## san_miguel (4 Feb 2018)

Hay un soporte bastante fuerte en los 770usd aprox, si lo perdemos nos vamos de cabeza a 600usd.


----------



## coolerman (4 Feb 2018)

Para los que vamos hold a largo es jodido, imagino como tienen que estar los que van a corto. :S

Todo dios prediciendo y no acierta ni cristo. Por mi parte espero que para finales de febrero-marzo empiece a subir otra vez, si no, me empezaré a preocupar.


----------



## besto (4 Feb 2018)

Los graficos de tradeview que es el que usa todo el mundo y que son también los de investing cierran las velas a las 23:00 que coincide con el cierre del mercado de futuros de New york.


----------



## besto (4 Feb 2018)

No digo que no tengas razón, pero me faltan bemoles para comprar más ETH. Llevo unos cuantos que no había vendido (es mi 50cc) pero la moto grande la dejo aparcada en euros que los carnavales están a la vuelta de la esquina y estos gráficos cada día se parecen más a un sombrero de bruja.


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2018)

coolerman dijo:


> Para los que vamos hold a largo es jodido, imagino como tienen que estar los que van a corto. :S
> 
> Todo dios prediciendo y no acierta ni cristo. Por mi parte espero que para finales de febrero-marzo empiece a subir otra vez, si no, me empezaré a preocupar.



No hagas ni puto caso y sigue holdeando, la peña que habla mucho no sabe más que tú o que yo sobre lo que va a pasar.

Fíjate que hay varios foreros habituales que no entran al hilo desde la debacle...lo más sano es apagar el ordenador hasta dentro de un mes y no rallarse con los "influencers" de turno, ya las ha habido antes como está.


----------



## sabueXo (4 Feb 2018)

¿Qué opinión tenéis de holdear criptos que tengan un masternode u otro método que genere ingresos mensuales y no solo su valor como moneda?

Yo por ejemplo holdeo (y creo que pillaré más) TRIG y COSS.

La primera porque el proyecto me parece bueno y por los masternodes. TRIG me parece que si o si lo debería de petar.

La segunda porque si el exchange crece, que te paguen dividendos en otras criptos, también me parece interesante. Le tengo algo más de miedo a este que a TRIG.

Mi idea es holdear hasta retornar lo invertido con los propios masternodes y dividendos sin vender para no perder posiciones, pero no se si es una idea equivocada.

Quería comprar algo más viendo que todo va hacia abajo sin frenos, pero no haber retornado nada de lo invertido y más con precios de diciembre, tira un poco para atrás.


----------



## Divad (4 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Hay un soporte bastante fuerte en los 770usd aprox, si lo perdemos nos vamos de cabeza a 600usd.



Bien los hombros, cabeza y la zona verde es el pollón que tiene preparado para subir, no? ::



coolerman dijo:


> Para los que vamos hold a largo es jodido, imagino como tienen que estar los que van a corto. :S
> 
> Todo dios prediciendo y no acierta ni cristo. Por mi parte espero que para finales de febrero-marzo empiece a subir otra vez, si no, me empezaré a preocupar.



Ya nos gustaría que criptolandia estuviese los 365 días subiendo hasta el infinito y más allá :: pero el amo no es tan gilipollas como para ponerlo en modo ultrafácil :XX:

Cuando uno entra a criptolandia lo primero que aprende es hold, por inercia, por no saber que hacer, por no tener ni puta idea de las exchanges o de como mover las chapas de un lugar a otro, ante la duda... hold, si crees que subirá o bajará... hold, si hace buen tiempo... hold, mal tiempo? HODL! 

Es fácil adoptar el rol ya que solo te limitas a observar como el amo del juego se folla a tu chapa de mierda para arriba y para abajo... pero cuando comienzas a ver que la chapa se pega sus orgasmos y luego acaba exhausta... se te ocurre la brillante idea que si después de la corrida pasas la factura, cobras... baja para abajo, la vuelves a pillar barata pero irás más cargado y vuelves a repetir el proceso una y otra vez... verás la burrada de chapas que habrás ganado con tantos orgasmos que te has pegado en comparación si hubieras hecho lo tracidional; hold 

Ya lo comenté, cuando criptolandia está lateral-bajista la única forma de obtener ganancias es surfeando con los guías (bots del sistema) como referencia. 

Podemos ver a bitcoin rondando los $3k y mantenerse lateral durante meses hasta que las plataformas + tokens + criptoparaisos que hacen cosas útiles comiencen a funcionar sincronizadamente. Una vez criptolandia sea de uso común puede que el amo le meta una actualización a bitcoin y sea una bonita mierda más con la que poder seguir especulando junto con todas las demás  En su noveno año (2018) está en fase de finalización, abuelete, transformación... para finales de 2018 o principio de 2019 pueden crearle una resurrección suave y sin flipadas 8:

Quien quiera aprender a surfear tiene una guía currada por un compañero del foro 
Discord

Aviso! Es altamente adictivo y más cuando criptolandia está alcista. Ahora solo se salvan las nuevas que entran y las que tienen eventos programados, como es el caso de vibe... veremos que show han creado y hasta donde se puede surfear 8:


----------



## besto (4 Feb 2018)

He dejado ordenes de compra entre 505 y 520 euros y me voy a dormir. No creo que se ejecuten pero ahí se quedan. A ver si los Japos y chinos les entra una cagalera. Recuerda el patrón horario que últimamente se repite mucho con mínimos de madrugada y entre la 13:00 y las 14:00 europeas y con subidas por las tardes (entre semana).


----------



## arras2 (4 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tienen entre 500 y 1000 millones de cojones!!!
> fijaos donde van a apoyar esa directriz. La que realmente sea buen..., pq la mía está dibujada con un peine...
> 
> La van a apoyar en 666!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Que quien te tenga que oír lo haga y se vaya para arriba y me perdone no haber salido ayer , pero sigo viendo un inconveniente... la dependencia del btc. No es capaz de soltarlo ni a tiros.

Hay una cosa que no he entendido. Lo del tocar soporte sin rebote = cambio de tendencia. Si rebota, tiene que ser medio nivel mínimo 1.11 al 3) para ser bueno o en otro caso sell off por qué el motor no va, pero sin rebote como esta vez?

Pd: 666, como el sp?


----------



## Bucanero (5 Feb 2018)

Bueno. Por si acaso prepararé las últimas balas (Pocas la verdad) para comprar pero ya que nos ponemos pues lo esperaré en 4000 al btc haber que pasa. Por demás sigo en hold. Es que me cuesta soltar las monedas (Soy muy agarrado) jeje. Gracias una vez más por los aportes. 

Lo del 666 en ether más claro agua. Y más o menos parece que ha rebotado algo aunque no se si se confirma la subida al final.

Gracias por vuestras valiosas aportaciones.

Pdta: Me voy con mi escudo y lanza a realizar hold. Como en trescientos. Jeje.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tienen entre 500 y 1000 millones de cojones!!!
> fijaos donde van a apoyar esa directriz. La que realmente sea buen..., pq la mía está dibujada con un peine...
> 
> 
> ...



no ves los 540 euros en eth esta noche?


hay 3 impulsos en 540-539 euros... y una "rayita" sin importancia que pasa por ahi


----------



## arras2 (5 Feb 2018)

Yo sigo viendo una vinculación con btc total. ¿Cómo se va a soltar? Mañana a ver como está.


----------



## Divad (5 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tienen entre 500 y 1000 millones de cojones!!!
> fijaos donde van a apoyar esa directriz. La que realmente sea buen..., pq la mía está dibujada con un peine...
> 
> 
> ...



Los números de los listos :Aplauso::XX::: Para subir no tuvo parada... y para la bajada se ríen del juego :XX: 

Ahora toca interpretar las señales... Luz verde para que comience el cambio? eth (global), neo (china), qtum (korea), waves (rusia), petro (venezuela), alastria (españa), smartcat (cataluña),... aragon es un sistema de gobierno (aragón) y bancor suministrador de chapas virtuales (israel).

Los niños "frikis" con la blockchain saldrán como los salvadores de la Humanidad por desarrollar un juguete nuevo. El juego regala chapas de forma absurda, aunque no hagas nada (hold) ya ganas y si compras cualquier mierda a precio de risa y un día se marca una flipada..., si juegas a juegos incluso te pueden pagar, si vas a llevar una publicidad te van a pagar, todo tendrá un valor y mientras tengas una cartera cualquiera puede darte chapas sin dar explicaciones, ahora guardarlas en el famoso banco... te paga! Hagas lo que hagas es un win-win donde toda la familia ya está dentro desde que se creó el juego.


Spoiler












Siguiente parada podría ser 440 y así juegan con las emociones de los hold :


Spoiler



[youtube]Ts7UTyl3Ru0[/youtube]



Ya sabéis, el juego del amo se lo folla como quiere... si lo baja hace el favor para los que todavía no han entrado con todos los papeles que entren barato y se vayan posicionando para surfear porque las subidas comenzarán con la actualización de eth serenity (el equinoccio es el 20 de marzo, ya sería gracioso :XX 

Disfrutad!


----------



## kaopower (5 Feb 2018)

ETH A 800 EN KRAKEN
yo ya he puesto mi orden a 6XX y tu?


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Feb 2018)

¿Como? Ethereum rebota en el 666, es la moneda del diablo, estos iluminados no se cortan un pelo, jaja


----------



## Arzairus (5 Feb 2018)

Buenas gente, escribo porq me ha hecho gracia el tema del rebote de eth en 666, decir que soy practicamente newbie en estas movidas, si bien en mi formacion academica he dado analisis tecnico. Desde que se presento al mundo el 22 de diciembre con posterior petada, soy de los que se quedo atrapado, me hace mucha gracia todo este tema... decir que el 22 fue equinoccio... es el dia del GORDO en españa, incluso donde yo vivo hay ferias con cerdos... romper la hucha.... total... yo acabo de entrar en eth a 655

El numero del diablo lo lleva escrito IOTA en su logo







Un saludo a todos os leo con gusto, ya me hare a la jerga


----------



## Surfcomber (5 Feb 2018)

kaopower dijo:


> ETH A 800 EN KRAKEN
> yo ya he puesto mi orden a 6XX y tu?



En 580 eur, 720 usd

HODL Hold On for Dear Life, no hold. Por cierto, pésima estrategia


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (5 Feb 2018)

Pongo por aquí un análisis del White Paper del Petro que he hecho. En estos días que sólo cuenta el análisis técnico y tirar rayas que reflejen lo que uno está pensando es bueno tener alguna opinión de fundamentales también :: Tochazo incoming:

Me he leído el white paper este fin de semana (http://www.elpetro.gob.ve/Whitepaper_Petro_en.pdf) y voy a tratar de hacer un análisis lo más objetivo posible, teniendo en cuenta que aquí se trata de evaluar si meto mi pasta en el proyecto o no. Mi conclusión es que no voy a invertir en el Petro por lo siguiente:

1. No es descentralizado. En el momento en que depende totalmente de un estado y sus ministerios para su emisión queda ligado a una autoridad central, con sus intereses y políticas, que pueden ser distintas o incluso opuestas a los que inviertan en esa cripto.

2. La blockchain tiene escasa o poca utilidad: para redimir barriles de petróleo o petróleo en general se puede ir a los mercados de materias primas. Si se trata de invertir en el estado que los produce también se puede invertir en deuda pública de dicho país. Supongo que el problema es que la deduda pública Venezuela tiene unos intereses muy altos, y al gobierno le sale más rentable intentar otra cosa.

3. White paper de poca calidad: tiene muy poca información que no sea cómo funciona blockchain por encima (como introducción a blockchain está bien, pero yo espero algo más de quien hace una ICO) y algunos datos, como la tablas de reservas probadas de petróleo (página 9) ni siquiera tienen fuentes. Falta mucho texto y no hay ninguna información del equipo de responsables ni sus logros técnicos o científicos. Además, apela mucho a las emociones con palabras grandilocuentes acerca del países en desarrollo, naciones aliadas, justicia y demás, casi como si pidieran donaciones antes que inversiones.

4. Concepto confuso: se suele decir que un Petro es el equivalente a un barril de petróleo porque cada uno cuesta 60 dólares (página 19), que es aproximadamente lo que costaba un barril de petróleo cuando la idea salió (ahora está como a 65). 

Sin embargo, en la fórmula para estimar el precio del Petro que sale en la página 14 se ve claramente que el valor de aceptación del Petro, una vez se ha simplificado la fórmula de dividendos y divisores iguales, es Petro = Precio del petróleo (entiendo de un barril) X (1 - porcentaje de descuento). Ese porcentaje, del que luego hablaré más, tendría que ser 0 para que el Petro valiera exactamente el precio de un barril de petróleo y estuviera auténticamente ligado a él. Por lo tanto, siempre que el porcentaje sea mayor que 0, un petro valdrá menos que un barril de petróleo, y me parece el principal motivo para no invertir aquí, ya que están engañando de manera burda desde el principio.

6. Condiciones poco claras de la ICO. Se habla de ese porcentaje de descuento en la página 21 y se dice básicamente que cuanto antes se compren Petros menor será el porcentaje de descuento. Sin embargo, en ningún momento en la versión actual del white paper se menciona el valor exacto de ese porcentaje (se refieren a él como Dv), los escalones que tiene o cuánto va a valer en cada momento. En mi opinión es una falta de información muy grave, comparable a no saber cuales son los porcentajes de bonus en presales o en ICOs.

7. ICO muy avariciosa: Venezuela se queda con el 17,6% de todos los tokens para empezar (página 17) y el 55% del 44% de la ICO en sí, lo cual hace un total de 41,8% de tokens para el govierno venezolano. Sería relativamente fácil que Venezuela acabara con el 51% o más de los tokens, y una vez hecho eso se follaran el Petro como quisieran (emitir más Petros, manipular el valor, etc.)

8. Marketcap poco realista: de vender todos los 100 millones de tokens a 60 dólares que pretenden vender, el Petro se pondría en 6000 millones (6 billones americanos) de marketcap. Eso es lo que más o menostienen a día de hoy Neo o EOS, y bastante más del marketcap de Dash o Monero. No digo que no pueda suceder, sino que es poco frecuente (no sé si ha pasado alguna vez) que una criptomoneda con la ICO recién terminada se ponga en el Top 10 de criptos por capitalización.


----------



## san_miguel (5 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Hay un soporte bastante fuerte en los 770usd aprox, si lo perdemos nos vamos de cabeza a 600usd.



A ver si aguanta soporte de 770 usd


----------



## silverwindow (5 Feb 2018)

Estoy fuera mas o menos des de 8500.
Con FOMO total e inseguro de donde vovler a entrar.

Me cuesta gestionar el puto FOMO,pero se que todavia no es el momento.
Seguramente volvera a entar a los 7500 por ataque de FOMO, aunque baje mas.Si baja.

Tampoco es que me produzcan mucha tranquilidad los putos tether.


----------



## san_miguel (5 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Estoy fuera mas o menos des de 8500.
> Con FOMO total e inseguro de donde vovler a entrar.
> 
> Me cuesta gestionar el puto FOMO,pero se que todavia no es el momento.
> ...



Aguanta a los 7k y con cautela..


----------



## sabueXo (5 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Aguanta a los 7k y con cautela..



Estaba justo buscando info sobre a que precios bajaría BTC para entrar en otras cripstos a las que arrastra.

¿La tendencia del mercado una vez alcanzados los 7000 tiene pinta de tirar para los 5000 en BTC?, ¿muestra algún signo en las gráficas que de pueda recuperar en algún momento?


----------



## san_miguel (5 Feb 2018)

El problema es este...

China to stamp out cryptocurrency trading completely with ban on foreign platforms | South China Morning Post


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (5 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Pongo por aquí un análisis del White Paper del Petro que he hecho. En estos días que sólo cuenta el análisis técnico y tirar rayas que reflejen lo que uno está pensando es bueno tener alguna opinión de fundamentales también :: Tochazo incoming:
> 
> Me he leído el white paper este fin de semana (http://www.elpetro.gob.ve/Whitepaper_Petro_en.pdf) y voy a tratar de hacer un análisis lo más objetivo posible, teniendo en cuenta que aquí se trata de evaluar si meto mi pasta en el proyecto o no. Mi conclusión es que no voy a invertir en el Petro por lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Entiendo entonces, qué por más que la gente compre y compre Petro, el precio no va a subir, porque está anclado al valor del barril, no es así?


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Estoy fuera mas o menos des de 8500.
> Con FOMO total e inseguro de donde vovler a entrar.
> 
> Me cuesta gestionar el puto FOMO,pero se que todavia no es el momento.
> ...



pues estate tranquilo, si petamos esta zona...que parece así será. Puede quedar un buen trecho a la baja.

Mejor comprar en figura de vuelta que en bajada vertical.

7800$ se los fuma, y eso apunta a corto cosa mala...o gira en 3...2...1...o adios

Los malos han tomado el castillo y toca reconquistarlo...no será sencillo.

Buena semana, sufridores.


----------



## silverwindow (5 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> El problema es este...
> 
> China to stamp out cryptocurrency trading completely with ban on foreign platforms | South China Morning Post



Sino es mierda y FUD, puede afectar bastante a los tokens chinorris como NEO y demas.

Aparte de q China es el mercado n1 de todas las crypto.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2018)

540eur corresponde a vuestro 666 pavos?


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> El problema es este...
> 
> China to stamp out cryptocurrency trading completely with ban on foreign platforms | South China Morning Post



El problema gordo empezó cuando a primeros de año VISA jodió las plataformas puente del sistema.

Y ahora no credita compra de cryptos con sus credit cards a través de muchos proveedores de liquidez.

Para el ciudadano de a pie, BTC no sirve de nada si no pueden pasarlo a tarjeta virtual...uphold, neteller, monaco, token card... 

Puente fiat cerrado, solo mediante cuenta bancaria, y si cierran eso, pues las trabas tirarán el precio hasta que la gente encuentre solución.

La guerra está en un momento interesante...ellos saben que se la juegan cara la próxima década y pondrán todas las zancadillas que puedan.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (5 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> El problema gordo empezó cuando a primeros de año VISA jodió las plataformas puente del sistema.
> 
> Y ahora no credita compra de cryptos con sus credit cards a través de muchos proveedores de liquidez.
> 
> ...



Bueno ese ataque no lo veo tan dañino, lo que si dio pie a ver la vulnerabilidad de todos las shit salidas al amparo de tener su tarjeta propia Tenx por ejemplo, cuyo valor van a tender a cero.

No obstante, entre salt ,bankera además de algún otro proyecto están tendiendo puentes a fiat a través del primero con acuerdos con banco offshore en Is. Mauricio, y el segundo con la compra del banco en el pacífico.


Lo que está claro es que en el mundo como en btc habrá 2 bandos los que lo ven una amenaza y los que lo ven una oportunidad, los primeros ven amenaza a su status quo UE, China, USA, India y los segundos lo ven una oportunidad, Korea S., Japón, Bielorrusia, Venezuela, Canadá (una gran desconocida con su propio ETF


Lo que las criptomonedas nos han enseñado estos años es que el crypto*valor* es global, rápido y transferible.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (5 Feb 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Entiendo entonces, qué por más que la gente compre y compre Petro, el precio no va a subir, porque está anclado al valor del barril, no es así?



Si te soy sincero no lo sé; yo el anclaje lo veo sólo sobre el papel de momento. Puede pasar que intenten garantizar la paridad respecto al precio de barril (tipo Tether respecto al dólar, que mientras se demuestre lo contrario es lo que dicen que han estado haciendo) o dejarlo libre y que seguramente fluctúe como una cripto más (tipo SandCoin). 

Si realmente está anclado al precio del barril de petróleo la demanda en teoría no debería ser un problema: tan pronto como el token suba de valor muy por encima del petróleo sería más eficiente pillar barriles en fiat (si el barril está a $65 por ejemplo y el Petro a $70 es más barato comprarlo directamente con fiat), la demanda bajaría y el Petro caería de valor. Pasaría al contrario con un Petro infravaluado (si 1 Petro = 1 barril, 1 barril = $65 y 1 petro = $55 saldría más a cuenta pillar petróleo con Petros, aumentaría su demanda y subiría su precio). Todo esto en teoría y sobre el papel, y teniendo en cuenta que quien comprara Petros lo hiciera para tener el equivalente de Petróleo y no para especular con el valor, claro.

De todos modos hay cosas que no he tenido en cuenta porque me parecen muy complejas y quería formarme una opinión para mí. Por ejemplo, qué pasaría si el Petro es ruinoso pero como sirve para tocarle los cojones al petrodólar de USA Rusia, China o Irán deciden sostenerlo o incluso inflarlo de precio para venderlo como un éxito.


----------



## Claudius (5 Feb 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Los datos tomadlos con escepticismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*EL COSTE DE MINAR 1 BTC*
It takes 556 days of computing and a hefty electricity bill to mine a single bitcoin. Is it worth it? | South China Morning Post


Hay que contemplar esto, para saber hasta que punto influye en la bajada.


----------



## stiff upper lip (5 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> El problema es este...
> 
> China to stamp out cryptocurrency trading completely with ban on foreign platforms | South China Morning Post



Y que esperabais, las monedas virtuales no tendrán el beneplácito de los gobiernos jamás, en un mundo dónde la tecnología es cada vez más usada por estos para incrementar el control sobre la gente las criptomonedas son la reacción, el medio de defensa contra la voracidad y los abusos de los autoritarios.

Es el avance que trae el equilibrio, y en ello reside su verdadero valor, un refugio contra aquellos que te pueden dejar en la ruina apretando un botón.

Los regimenes occidentales están esperando que países más dictatoriales como China les hagan el trabajo sucio para no tener que quitarse la careta.

A mi entender que el gobierno chino se cabree tanto no es más que una señal de que las criptos están cumpliendo su función incluso en este estado embrionario y de que sus fundamentales (en general) son sólidas.


----------



## emere (5 Feb 2018)

Lo del PETRO huele muy mal por muchas razones, no se como Valdeande (que se supone que tiene buen ojo) está hablando tan bien de esta moneda.
Cualquier moneda centralizada y ligada a un gobierno\banco = kk.

Si el precio estará ligado al barril de petróleo y os interesa, comprad barriles mejor que chapas.


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Bueno ese ataque no lo veo tan dañino, lo que si dio pie a ver la vulnerabilidad de todos las shit salidas al amparo de tener su tarjeta propia Tenx por ejemplo, cuyo valor van a tender a cero.
> 
> No obstante, entre salt ,bankera además de algún otro proyecto están tendiendo puentes a fiat a través del primero con acuerdos con banco offshore en Is. Mauricio, y el segundo con la compra del banco en el pacífico.
> 
> ...



mientras el consumidor final no pueda usar sus cryptos en el supermercado (da igual si con puente fiat o directamente), está claro que el freno será importante.

Entiendo que un inversor que busca tener su dinero descentralizado tiene aquí la opción cojonuda...pero pocos inversores pueden soportar volatilidades del 60% en un mes (a la baja).

Acepto y admito que a corto plazo la solución es usar plataformas offshore como lo que comentas.

Quién sabe si en un año todos tendremos en la cartera una tajeta referenciada en un paraíso fiscal irrastreable por los estados.

De todos modos, no veo yo el futuro pasar por ahí...esa solución "furtiva" llevaría al recelo y a la perdida de claridad en los proyectos.


Lo que hay que dar a entender a la gente, y aquí está mi pequeña gran cruzada, es que sepan que su dinero fiat, no les pertenece, es solo una excusa para mantenerlos dentro del redil.

Fuera del redil hay lobos, pero también hay paraísos llenos de oportunidades y nuevas libertades.

Los sistemas no pueden permitir que BTC triunfe, salvo que sea bajo su yugo de alguna manera, lo que mataría igualmente a BTC

Solo si la gente de a pie se conciencia de que un dinero descentralizado es mejor que uno fiat, ganaremos a largo plazo.

Estamos luchando con palos y piedras contra misiles, "somos palestina" )

Esto va para largo, y los fundamentales por lo que he comentado se han visto muy tocados...confío en que todos juntos encontraremos una solución al respecto, pero debemos de entender que pasa por descentralizar y no centralizar.

Toca sufrir, pero sobre todo aprender y enseñar.


----------



## arras2 (5 Feb 2018)

vamos, que lo de menos de 100B de marketcap no es descartable para nada...


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (5 Feb 2018)

¿Al final hubo anuncio de criptos en la SuperBowl o fue todo un bulo?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (5 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> vamos, que lo de menos de 100B de marketcap no es descartable para nada...



Estoy acumulando dinero para ese día.


----------



## Patanegra (5 Feb 2018)

la caida se ha estabilzado, toca ligero rebote? ienso:

tengo algo de fiat en la recamara y estaba pensando en hacerle algo de ROI


----------



## san_miguel (5 Feb 2018)

Eth por tercera vez en soporte 772...ojo que si lo rompe nos vamos para abajo.


----------



## arras2 (5 Feb 2018)

se ha fumado la mm200 de BTC que respetaba desde hace casi 3 años y ni se ha inmutado... Parece que ya no responde a análisis técnico...


----------



## silverwindow (5 Feb 2018)

Es panico vendedor a camara lenta.


LA pregunta del millon es donde esta el suelo y donde rebotara.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> se ha fumado la mm200 de BTC que respetaba desde hace casi 3 años y ni se ha inmutado... Parece que ya no responde a análisis técnico...



está respondiendo perfectamente, según lo lleves


----------



## san_miguel (5 Feb 2018)

Aquí tenéis el gráfico de ETH diarío, la linea azul es la EMA 200, si os fijáis en el pasado ya ha llegado otras veces y parece que vamos derechos hacia ella.


----------



## arras2 (5 Feb 2018)

Lo que no se está viendo hoy y me desconcierta es que normalmente, cuando BTC va a pegar el picazo hacia abajo (como el viernes), el resto de alts se resienten previamente vs BTC (y bastante) y de momento, no están resentidas vs BTC... Me da que esta bajada sí es de la gente "de a pie" y no de los bots... Los bots simplemente mantienen los niveles vs btc como si ellos no estuvieran provocando esta bajada. Supongo que por eso es más lenta y constante. ¿Primer síntoma de pánico?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (5 Feb 2018)

Se nota que el clapman no vive en un país con seguridad social/servicios sociales ya que propone pasar criptos a Fiat como solución.

En los países donde hay un régimen efectivo y que garantiza la asistencia para pobres, principalmente Europa Occidental, existen unas haciendas muy, pero muy hambrientas.

En España el señor Montoro quiere una gran parte de nuestras ganancias. Sería capaz de pedirnos el 47%, ya que las ganancias en criptos no forman parte de un sistema financiero regulado por la CNMV, así que la mitad puede ir para nuestro Negan. Ya no hablemos de hacernos los locos y no declarar, en una paralela o investigación de hacienda podríamos acabar pagando en una revisión el 47% más multa del 50%, llegando a un terrorífico 71%.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 Feb 2018)

ese precio de 582 dolares me encaja más vs 540 eur


----------



## arras2 (5 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Me juego 2 pintxopotes a que ese precio no lo ves.
> 
> Sobre BTC no me apuesto nada.
> 
> ...



En teoría cuantas más veces lo pruebe, mas fuerte es, y ya van 3. Pero el problema que sigo viendo, es que está en piloto automático enganchado a btc (el ratio está ahí anclado en el 0,1). Ese soporte de 770 coincide con el nivel 7600 de btc el cual está testeando por primera vez. Tengo ganas de ver como se comporta eth cuando btc se fume el 7600. 

Ahora parece que si se empieza a ver el deterioro de todo vs BTC el cual no suele augurar nada bueno :XX:. 

Como decis... palomitax.


----------



## Esse est deus (5 Feb 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Al final hubo anuncio de criptos en la SuperBowl o fue todo un bulo?



Promocionan futuros de Bitcoin ante los ojos de 100 millones de televidentes en el Super Bowl | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## san_miguel (5 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> En teoría cuantas más veces lo pruebe, mas fuerte es, y ya van 3. Pero el problema que sigo viendo, es que está en piloto automático enganchado a btc (el ratio está ahí anclado en el 0,1). Ese soporte de 770 coincide con el nivel 7600 de btc el cual está testeando por primera vez. Tengo ganas de ver como se comporta eth cuando btc se fume el 7600.
> 
> Ahora parece que si se empieza a ver el deterioro de todo vs BTC el cual no suele augurar nada bueno :XX:.
> 
> Como decis... palomitax.



Están ahí con la HILTI, se hace de rogar el muro mientras BTC en 7500, hoy lo vemos en 7000.

772 soporte perforado...han abierto un pequeño orificio...


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (5 Feb 2018)

En 750$/600€ va a haber rebote seguro, luego ya veremos si vuelve pa abajo pero en principio ahí se va a quedar un rato viendo qué hace.

edito: me refiero a eth


----------



## juli (5 Feb 2018)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> Promocionan futuros de Bitcoin ante los ojos de 100 millones de televidentes en el Super Bowl | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



Bom dia.

La Superbowl sólo era relevante como "estado mental" : El del "siempre va p'arriba" del vídeo de Coinbase...estado del que Shitland está ahora mismo en las antípodas.

Así que...Agua!...pero agua de la buena.


Respecto a algunos apuntes anteriores sobre una liquidez indispensale en un mercado tan pujante hasta hace un mes, insisto : EL JULIAN no sé qué poyas de TenX , personaje más odioso de Shitland. Tirando de iconos, vendría a ser a Shitland lo que Jihan a BTC.


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2018)

Parece que el dinero del Nasdaq no busca refugio en el crypto show ...

Vamos a rebotar a este ritmo en nada, pero no cuento con continuación, se han roto soportes clave en BTC...me temo que de momento solo será rebote técnico, los 8100$ ahora son resistencia a corto.

Hay poco "papel" en los exchangers, es muy fácil manipular el precio al alza y a la baja.

Si creéis, no dejéis que os engañen...si no creéis pues en el rebote próximo salid volando.

como ejemplo:

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Dash (by @AltSheets)

poco más de 18K Dash en exchangers a la venta, los mismos que cuando andaba por 1600$...no hay papel, y tratan de manipular a la baja ahora mismo...lo mismo para BTC y BCH por ejemplo

Un saludo.


----------



## arras2 (5 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No está enganchado a BTC; hace su propia vida.
> 
> Van tres intentos de romperlo y el cuarto... en principio No vale.
> 
> ...



Si, siempre tiendo a vender en mínimos ya que es cuando el sufrimiento se agudiza... A base de las últimas jornadas, con tus explicaciones, voy cambiando un poco el chip psicológico.

De hecho, el sábado al mediodía/tarde mentalmente decidí salirme (físicamente no, por temor a fallar :XX a $ haciendo caso a mis sentimientos y haciendo lo contrario a lo que sentía (sentía confort al verlo verde y al ver que rondaba los 1000$). 

Los motivos de salirme, mi confort y marketcap haciendo pullback a la resistencia de los 450B (clavícula de su hch). Se notaba que era un pullback de peseta.


----------



## kaopower (5 Feb 2018)

Veis buen precio para poner una orden grande de compra de ETH 689$ o creeis que puede bajar mas? Más aún claro :XX:


----------



## josema82 (5 Feb 2018)

Los ultimos 3 meses del Bitcoin.... clickar en el gif XDD


The last 3 months in 47 seconds - 9GAG


----------



## san_miguel (5 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Si, siempre tiendo a vender en mínimos ya que es cuando el sufrimiento se agudiza... A base de las últimas jornadas, con tus explicaciones, voy cambiando un poco el chip psicológico.
> 
> De hecho, el sábado al mediodía/tarde mentalmente decidí salirme (físicamente no, por temor a fallar :XX a $ haciendo caso a mis sentimientos y haciendo lo contrario a lo que sentía (sentía confort al verlo verde y al ver que rondaba los 1000$).
> 
> Los motivos de salirme, mi confort y marketcap haciendo pullback a la resistencia de los 450B (clavícula de su hch). Se notaba que era un pullback de peseta.



Es buena zona de compra ahora, y salirse de nuevo en torno a 900


----------



## Carlos1 (5 Feb 2018)

kaopower dijo:


> Veis buen precio para poner una orden grande de compra de ETH 689$ o creeis que puede bajar mas?




Es un dilema ahora mismo.

Yo esperaría a comprar en dibujo alcista en vez de caída libre vertical, tal como dijo un compañero más arriba.

Es solo mi opinión.


----------



## kaopower (5 Feb 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Es un dilema ahora mismo.
> 
> Yo esperaría a comprar en dibujo alcista en vez de caída libre vertical, tal como dijo un compañero más arriba.
> 
> Es solo mi opinión.



veremos como evolucionan estos días
sinceramente espero que pegue un bajón más para meter bien de fichas en ETH y dejarlas ahi olvidadas.


----------



## sabueXo (5 Feb 2018)

¿Podría petar esto o solo reset?

Me refiero, ¿puede desaparecer criptoworld y todos perdemos todo o "solo" bajar un 90% y recuperarse poco a poco durante un largo tiempo?


----------



## san_miguel (5 Feb 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Podría petar esto o solo reset?
> 
> Me refiero, ¿puede desaparecer criptoworld y todos perdemos todo o "solo" bajar un 90% y recuperarse poco a poco durante un largo tiempo?



Yo apuesto por corrección. La subida parabólica que hizo no puede durar eternamente, es sano que corrija.

Parece que se está formando una divergencia alcista en BTC, veremos como acaba.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (5 Feb 2018)

Mañana será un día importante para saber por donde van a ir los tiros con el criptoworld. Se reúne el Senado de los yankees para decidir sobre las cryptos, la forma de regularlas y tal.


----------



## Meetic (5 Feb 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Mañana será un día importante para saber por donde van a ir los tiros con el criptoworld. Se reúne el Senado de los yankees para decidir sobre las cryptos, la forma de regularlas y tal.



De donde sacas eso? Yo no he leído nada sobre que vayan a debatir este tema mañana.


----------



## san_miguel (5 Feb 2018)

En 20 minutos abre WallStreet...a ver que hace el índice.


----------



## Patanegra (5 Feb 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Mañana será un día importante para saber por donde van a ir los tiros con el criptoworld. Se reúne el Senado de los yankees para decidir sobre las cryptos, la forma de regularlas y tal.



no, ese debate se ha retrasado hasta el 14 de febrero.


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2018)

Parece que el universo se expande y la velocidad aumenta...

Sensación ambigua, pero era visto que al perder la media de 200 caería a plomo, como dije los 8100$ ya están lejanos, solo salvaría la situación un pull back sobre esos 8100$ hoy mismo...algo que ahora mismo dudo.

Lo positivo...la velocidad de la bajada ahorra en sufrimiento.

Un saludo y buena tarde.


----------



## Patanegra (5 Feb 2018)

Los 200.000 euros que puse en las cripto entre finales de Diciembre y principios de enero ahora son 160.000 euros. ::

Y lo mejor de todo, como gané mucho en Diciembre, me imagino que tendré que tributar por esas "ganancias" que se han esfumado. 

Gano casi un ETH por dia tradeando entre mis monedas pero apenas alivia la sangria.


----------



## san_miguel (5 Feb 2018)

S1 conseguido, vamos a por el S2 y en esa zona ya si que estaremos cerca de la EMA 200 del gráfico diario.


----------



## Kukulkam (5 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Los 200.000 euros que puse en las cripto entre finales de Diciembre y principios de enero ahora son 160.000 euros. ::
> 
> Y lo mejor de todo, como gané mucho en Diciembre, me imagino que tendré que tributar por esas "ganancias" que se han esfumado.
> 
> Gano casi un ETH por dia tradeando entre mis monedas pero apenas alivia la sangria.



Bee as water my friend, no paniquees , espera al verano y verás.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk
PIMP FLACO ( NO TE PANIKEES - YouTube


----------



## davitin (5 Feb 2018)

China bloquea el acceso a exchanges extranjeros y solo permite el acceso a exchanges radicados en China...NEO baja por debajo de los 90 dolares...


----------



## Patanegra (5 Feb 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Bee as water my friend, no paniquees , espera al verano y verás.
> 
> [/url]



a estas alturas ya no vendo, sigo hasta el fondo y ahorro como un loco para comprar mas abajo.

no estoy llorando, vine aqui para dar un pelotazo facil. Sabia los riesgos, de hecho en uno de mis primeros posts aqui en Diciembre me preguntaba cuanto mas duraria, si tendria 4 semanas para entrar y salir con los 200.000 iniciales. tambien me preguntaba si era el ultimo de los listillos o el primero de los tontos. Esta ultima pregunta ya la doy por contestada ::

Aunque vien por el pelotazo facil, ahora me quedo porque esto es un medio de rebeldia contra los bancos y los estados ladrones. Seguramente perderemos pero lo habremos intentando. No vuelvo a la plantacion fiat.


----------



## kaopower (5 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> China bloquea el acceso a exchanges extranjeros y solo permite el acceso a exchanges radicados en China...NEO baja por debajo de los 90 dolares...



fuente ayayay diomio


----------



## Sindorf (5 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> China bloquea el acceso a exchanges extranjeros y solo permite el acceso a exchanges radicados en China...NEO baja por debajo de los 90 dolares...





Hasta que los chinos descubran qué es y como funciona un servicio de VPN.

LMGTFY


----------



## Meetic (5 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> China bloquea el acceso a exchanges extranjeros y solo permite el acceso a exchanges radicados en China...NEO baja por debajo de los 90 dolares...



Bufff! Esto va a mandar el NEO hasta los infiernos...


----------



## san_miguel (5 Feb 2018)

BTC apunto de llegar a S1 que son los 7000usd...o rebota o nos vamos a 4k


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2018)




----------



## Meetic (5 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> BTC apunto de llegar a S1 que son los 7000usd...o rebota o nos vamos a 4k



Ni lo dudes, nos vamos a 4k.


----------



## Gian Gastone (5 Feb 2018)

Supongo que el proximo suelo del Bitcoin esta en lo 5500$ si lo perfora veo mucho dolor en mucho tiempo. Por mi parte he sacado la mitad a Fiat.


----------



## silverwindow (5 Feb 2018)

El grafico es de burbuja petada a mas no poder.


----------



## burbujeado (5 Feb 2018)

veo mucho derrotismo.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (5 Feb 2018)

burbujeado dijo:


> veo mucho derrotismo.



Yo espero pacientemente a cargar más. Ya digo que en mi opinión en el peor escenario posible el bitcoin estaría a $3000, es decir, X3-X4 de hace un año.


----------



## san_miguel (5 Feb 2018)

kaopower dijo:


> fuente ayayay diomio



No lo bloquea....planea bloquearlo..


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (5 Feb 2018)

Ya está rebotando, a ver cuánto dura.

Si no se empina mucho es que no le han metido suficiente viagra y se volverá pabajo.


----------



## Bellabella (5 Feb 2018)

Si es que solo queda esperar, solo hay que ver el gráfico semanal para ver que es igual a 2014 o en bolsa también hay ejemplos iguales y bitcoin caerá más. Puede rebotar a 10-11k y luego hacia abajo. 

Me he tenido que ir un momento y no he podido acabar el mensaje, iba a añadir que a más este año el oro tiene pinta de que va a subir y cuando sube el oro no es bueno para las criptos.

PD: Sobra decir que el semanal es eso, semanal, y puede tardar meses.


----------



## orbeo (5 Feb 2018)

Moon dijo:


> Si es que solo queda esperar, solo hay que ver el gráfico semanal para ver que es igual a 2014 o en bolsa también hay ejemplos iguales y bitcoin caerá más. Puede rebotar a 10-11k y luego hacia abajo.



Eso venía a decir, no miréis gráficos cortos que engaña.

El semanal lo manda al infierno.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (5 Feb 2018)

El libro de ventas del ETH/EUR en GDAX se mueve más que la compresa de una coja.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (5 Feb 2018)

Ahora mismo soy muy optimista en cuanto a que se acerca una gran subida. Tengo la impresión de que éste ha sido el último golpe al manzano y que ahora up, up.


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (5 Feb 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> El libro de ventas del ETH/EUR en GDAX se mueve más que la compresa de una coja.



Entra mucho más volumen cuando baja que cuando sube y eso ya da pistas de por dónde van los tiros, tiene un cierto tufillo a pánico.

Por otro lado se ha perdido el ligero carácter refugio que vimos el otro día del ETH para el BTC, hoy baja mucho más es el eth.


----------



## juli (5 Feb 2018)

Según kuskuxeo de devs en PIVX...puerta a Fiat apoyada en compañía externa..."soon" ( odio este puto palabro ).

Despacito y wena letra.


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Feb 2018)

No hay rebote...vamos mas abajo.


----------



## silverwindow (5 Feb 2018)

Lo que mas me jode no es que baje, es que se tirase años luego en lateral abajo.


----------



## toko (5 Feb 2018)

Mañana sí que se junta el Comité de Banca en el Senado con la SEC a hablar de cryptos, lo que no sé es lo que tratarán.

Dejo link: Virtual Currencies: The Oversight Role of the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission and the U.S. Commodity Futures Trading Commission - Hearings - U.S. Senate Committee on Banking, Housing, and Urban Affairs

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cayo Marcio (5 Feb 2018)




----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2018)

Las carteras gordas en BTC BCH LTC Dash no solo no bajan, si no que se están comiendo a los pequeñines en esta bajada, al que se aburra que se lo mire.

De los míos, no verán ni uno.

Es duro holdear, sobre todo si se ha llegado acabando la subida, imaginad los que han perdido en un mes millones en capitalización de sus carteras.

Pero esta no es una guerra de cuantos $ tenemos, si no de cuantos BTC & Cia podemos acumular. El que ande fino en esta corrección saldrá muy fortalecido


----------



## Atheist (5 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Las carteras gordas en BTC BCH LTC Dash no solo no bajan, si no que se están comiendo a los pequeñines en esta bajada, al que se aburra que se lo mire.
> 
> De los míos, no verán ni uno.
> 
> ...



Si creemos que todas las señales apuntan a que nos vamos a los 5k, lo lógico será no holdear para comprar más abajo.


----------



## arras2 (5 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Has acertado con el mínimo?



El mercado está esperando a que yo claudique :XX:.

Hoy no llega el rebote, ni en la mm200, ni en el retroceso de fibo ni nada de nada ::. No se parece en nada a las caídas de días anteriores, mucho más progresiva. Estoy echando en falta la punzada que se ha producido los otros días netamente bajistas y que hace que se ponga esto tieso.


----------



## Pirro (5 Feb 2018)

Para buscar la verdad a mí me gusta tirar de Historia, y es que del mismo modo que acontecimientos pasados no garantizan acontecimientos futuros, no es menos cierto que el ser humano es el único animal que tropieza dos veces en la misma piedra y al fin y al cabo, con toda la manipulación, manos fuertes e intereses ocultos detrás de esta cosa, las motivaciones humanas son y serán las mismas: Miedo y codicia.

Al final nos hemos cascado un 2011 o un 2013 como unos cuantos veníamos sosteniendo. Pena no haber creído en mi criterio como para apostar por ello. La gráfica de lo que ha pasado este año tiene una forma idéntica a lo que pasó en anteriores ocasiones pues como dije, las motivaciones son las mismas.

En 2011 Bitcoin llegó a $32 en verano para caer hasta los $2 en diciembre, lo que supone un suelo que quedó en un* 6.5%* de lo que fue el pico. Se tardaron * 15 meses* en recuperar el ATH de 2011.

En el crack de 2013 se pasó de un máximo de $1240 a un mínimo de $200. Un suelo que fue un *16%* del máximo que llegamos a alcanzar y *36.5 meses* para volver a tocar el ATH.

Mientras escribo ésto, Bitcoin cotiza a $7.300, lo que lo sitúa en *38%* de máximos.

Pecaré de aventurado, pero viendo los precedentes podemos empezar a hablar de TENDENCIA en lo que respecta a los cracks.

Los suelos tienden a acercarse a los picos 6% en 2011, 16% en 2013. 

El periodo de digestión de un ATH se alarga:

15 meses en 2011.

36 meses en 2013.

Cada crack involucra a un mayor número de personas que el crack anterior. Fácilmente hay diez veces más personas pendientes de la cotización de Bitcoin que en 2013, y en 2013 habrían 10 veces más que en 2011. El hecho de que cada vez haya más gente metida -y más gente palmando pasta después del crack- parece que afecta en una doble vertiente: 

A) Los suelos se acercan a los picos especulativos. Explicación factible: Más personas se han hecho ricas con esto, más holders vocacionales están dispuestas a sostener el precio.

B) Cambiada la tendencia, los periodos entre ATH se alargan. Explicación factible: Más personas han palmado pasta, más personas traumatizadas con este mercado y más "escarmentados en cabeza ajena" -aquellos que vieron como alguien cercano compró cerca de máximos y ahora están en posición perdedora.

Si asumimos que esta vez se seguirá el patrón de los dos colapsos anteriores, podría por tanto concluirse:

A) Estamos relativamente cerca del suelo. Un suelo que sea un 30-40% de máximos sería razonable.

B) Posiblemente y salvo evento fundamental de calado, tenemos AÑOS por delante para volver a ver precios a niveles de Diciembre de 2017. Eso sí, una vez alcanzados...la Luna es poco.

Ese es mi pronóstico.

Un saludo.


----------



## species8472 (5 Feb 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> Si creemos que todas las señales apuntan a que nos vamos a los 5k, lo lógico será no holdear para comprar más abajo.



Lo bueno de las cryptos es que son muy transparentes. Si las direcciones gordas están aprovechando para engordar aún más está claro lo qie está pasando. Han desatado un panic sell para quedarse con tus cryptos


----------



## davitin (5 Feb 2018)

En los grupos de Telegram la peña no es tan pesimista.


----------



## onlycw (5 Feb 2018)

Cuando hay tanto pesimismo y no se ve salida es cuando puede que empecemos a salir del túnel.


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> Si creemos que todas las señales apuntan a que nos vamos a los 5k, lo lógico será no holdear para comprar más abajo.



Interesante apreciación, lo que sucede es que no todos podemos o nos interesa meter en los exchangers el monto que tenemos.

Yo por mi parte tendría 2 problemas:

1- No me fío de los exchangers pues se que me pueden o paralizar la cuenta, o quebrar entre medias.

2- Aun que vendiera, tardaría semanas en sacar del exchanger a la wallet en la recompra, por consiguiente regreso al punto 1.

El que se fíe, sí, está claro que se puede tradear y sacar buen cacho, por eso puse lo de que puede salir muy fortalecido.

Un saludo


----------



## coque42 (5 Feb 2018)

Yo el jueves meto en refereum, solo espero que para entonces el precio esté estabilizado dentro de lo que cabe. Ante estas caidas lo mejor que se puede hacer es comprar vaselina y darse un paseo muy largo sin mirar las cotizaciones. Comparto la idea del conforero pirro.
Suerte a todos con la sangría, ya nos reiremos de este momento cuando el mercado se recupere, este momento es el Dunkerque de las criptos.


----------



## davitin (5 Feb 2018)

Pues la verdad es que viendo las cotizaciones....ahora mismo sobre los 7100 y bajando sin parar...yo si veo posible lo de los 5000...


----------



## Piotr (5 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que viendo las cotizaciones....ahora mismo sobre los 7100 y bajando sin parar...yo si veo posible lo de los 5000...



Dios te oiga.

Cuanto peor, mejor para todos. Y cuanto peor, para todos mejor. Mejor para mi, el suyo beneficio (económico).


----------



## bubbler (5 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## species8472 (5 Feb 2018)

Hay cryptos que están a precio de derribo. Con que hagan una cuarta parte de lo que dicen los whitepapers algunos de los que están vendiendo hoy como luego no recompren en 2020 van arrepentirse como nunca. ¿Os imaginais un Bet365, un Amazon, o un Ing a menos de 100 Millones de euros? Pues ahí están


----------



## silverwindow (5 Feb 2018)

A plomo.
A tocado el 6?


----------



## Patanegra (5 Feb 2018)

hay que tener en cuenta que las bolsas estan cayendo tambien y ese pesimismo se contagia a las crypto.


----------



## Pablosca (5 Feb 2018)

Aprovechando para cargar Enigma. Fue mi primer x3, el proyecto me encanta y está a precio de derribo. He leído por ahí Pivx también, Nano se está poniendo dulce... Tenéis alguna más que os resulte interesante tal y como se ha puesto el percal? Salud, suerte... Y temple


----------



## Cevilan (5 Feb 2018)

Pablosca dijo:


> Aprovechando para cargar Enigma. Fue mi primer x3, el proyecto me encanta y está a precio de derribo. He leído por ahí Pivx también, Nano se está poniendo dulce... Tenéis alguna más que os resulte interesante tal y como se ha puesto el percal? Salud, suerte... Y temple



Esas son mis 3 apuestas, donde tengo el 70% de mi inversion. He aprovechado para cargar mas!!


----------



## jorge (5 Feb 2018)

Está siendo la madre de todas las hostias...Suerte, fuerza y paciencia a los que habéis metido pasta en condiciones.


----------



## pyn (5 Feb 2018)

Pablosca dijo:


> Aprovechando para cargar Enigma. Fue mi primer x3, el proyecto me encanta y está a precio de derribo. He leído por ahí Pivx también, Nano se está poniendo dulce... Tenéis alguna más que os resulte interesante tal y como se ha puesto el percal? Salud, suerte... Y temple



¿dónde compras esos chicharracos?


----------



## luisito2 (5 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Interesante apreciación, lo que sucede es que no todos podemos o nos interesa meter en los exchangers el monto que tenemos.
> 
> Yo por mi parte tendría 2 problemas:
> 
> ...



Una posibilidad es usar un futuro de Bitcoin, o quizás haya CFD (contratos por diferencias) en algún broker online

Con un futuro, y si es más sofisticado con una opción, puede realizar una cobertura de su posición. 

Si el valor actual de sus Bitcoins es 65.000 euros, puede congelar el valor de sus Bitcoins y hacerlo independiente del mercado vendiendo futuros de Bitcoin por un nominal de 65.000 euros. Es lo que se llama 'cobertura'

Sus Bitcoins con un valor de 65.000 representan una apuesta alcista (también conocida como 'Beta') de +65.000. Si vende futuros o CDF por un nominal de 65.000 estará construyendo una apuesta bajista con una Beta de -65.000. 

Estas dos posiciones opuestas se anulan: lo que gane con sus Bitcoins si el Bitcoin se revaloriza, lo pierde con sus futuros y viceversa. 

Estas coberturas, o apuestas que anulan otra apuesta, es el motivo fundamental por el que existen los mercados de derivados. 

Cuando un agricultor decide llevar adelante una cosecha de 5.000 toneladas de trigo, usando 200 toneladas de gasóil, esta, sin proponérselo, haciendo una apuesta alcista sobre el precio del trigo y una apuesta bajista sobre el precio del gasóil. 

Si el precio del trigo sube mucho durante la temporada, podría obtener muchos beneficios pero si el precio de trigo se desploma podría arruinarse. También podría arruinarse si sube mucho el precio del gasóil. 

Para evitar que la volatilidad del mercado y la especulación se infiltre en un negocio no especulativo como la agricultura, este agricultor venderá, en el momento de la siembra, futuros de trigo por 5.000 toneladas y comprará futuros de petróleo por 200 toneladas. 

Esas apuestas, con el signo cambiado, 'cubren', anulan sus apuestas no deliberadas que implica la agricultura y eliminan el factor especulativo y la incertidumbre de la cosecha.


----------



## Oira (5 Feb 2018)

pyn dijo:


> ¿dónde compras esos chicharracos?



ENG, NANO y PIVX los pueden encontrar los tres en Binance, por ejemplo.


----------



## pyn (5 Feb 2018)

Oira dijo:


> ENG, NANO y PIVX los pueden encontrar los tres en Binance, por ejemplo.



binance me dio por mirarlo este fin de semana y pedían 10k para "nuevos depositarios" ...


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Feb 2018)

yo la verdad estoy muy contento...


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2018)

luisito2 dijo:


> Una posibilidad es usar un futuro de Bitcoin, o quizás haya CFD (contratos por diferencias) en algún broker online
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es Vd muy inteligente, pediré un crédito respaldado por BTC para lograr cubrir el monto acumulado durante años en las cryptodivisas referenciadas en Fiat...espero que a mi mujer no le importe que en caso de me lo denieguen, respaldarlo hipotecando la casa y la nómina de los próximos 50 años.

:bla:



haruki murakami dijo:


> yo la verdad estoy muy contento...




Yo lo que se dice contento no...el mercado está en manos de 4 exchangers controlados por 10 manos fuertes, y ellos deciden por nosotros...más o menos como en la bolsa , en las divisas, en las commodities...eso no me alegra.

Un saludo


----------



## species8472 (5 Feb 2018)

Pablosca dijo:


> Aprovechando para cargar Enigma. Fue mi primer x3, el proyecto me encanta y está a precio de derribo. He leído por ahí Pivx también, Nano se está poniendo dulce... Tenéis alguna más que os resulte interesante tal y como se ha puesto el percal? Salud, suerte... Y temple



Ins, Sonm, DataWallet, Zoin, Bankera

Ins: Sistema que elimina el intermediario para la compraventa de alimentación y productos de supermercado. Es realista, permite usar fiat o bitcoins además de Ins para comprar y los Ins van a servir para que las marcas paguen los anuncios y los programas de lealtad. Si logra expandirse se transforma en el airbnb del retail...y las grandes marcas (Unilever, Cocacola, etc...) no van a desaprovechar una oportunidad de puentear a los grandes centros de distribución con sus marcas blancas, grandes márgenes y pagos a meses vista. 

Sonm: Necesitas capacidad en disco o velocidad de procesamiento. Vende tiempo de tu cpu parada con sonm o cmpra tiempo

Datawallet: Para cobrar por datos que las empresas ya usan sin que nosotros lo sepamos. Tiene una app ya en versión alpha y el CEO de salesforce es inversor 

Zoin: Hace lo mismo que muchas otras (Dash, Monero, PIVX) pero es mucho más barata, solo puede minarse con CPU (esto me parece fundamental para evitar expulsar al pequeño usuario) y tiene un sistema de toma de decisión comunitario. Ahora mismo se está desangrando, pero es que en unos meses hizo un x100. Además misteriosamente la portada del times de 1988 podría hacer referencia a ella (ZOI)

Bankera: Siempre hay que apostar algo a la banca

Wagerr: La verdad que está era mi mayor apuesta y ahora es algo solo testimonial porque deshice posiciones cuando no paraban de incumpkir fechas y no dar explicación alguna. Ahora si bien la ejecución por ahora es muy mejorable la idea me parece muy buena como casa de apuetas descentralizada


----------



## juli (5 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> A) Estamos relativamente cerca del suelo. Un suelo que sea un 30-40% de máximos sería razonable.
> 
> B) Posiblemente y salvo evento fundamental de calado, tenemos AÑOS por delante para volver a ver precios a niveles de Diciembre de 2017. Eso sí, una vez alcanzados...la Luna es poco.



Ni idea del suelo...el mío va un x4 del de Julio, que tú no metes en tus cuentas porque fue masacre en altcoins y despegue 2demún en BTC. Pero wé...palomitax y tira millas (aburrido de cojones, éso sí ).

EL último punto sí tiene miga. Y yo no veo AÑOS de nada, ya que la evolución en SHitlad y en la blockchainno son sólo numeritos...es también conceptual , con lo que MOGOLLÓN de eventos son ya DE CALADO. Hay decenas de proyectos cuyos siguientes pasos , sin finiquitar el paper, sí que son clavar picas en la cima de su operativa...y éso conlleva posicionarse , y más a precios bajos .

Los anuncios regulatorios igual, todo lo que no sea prohibición directa, que es el marrón a vigilar, será ya dejar rendijas a empresas/capital del mundo real , que tendrán los pilares de este sector al alcance de la mano. 

Estrategicamente , ésto ya no es vender humo. Hasta dónde vaya el sector...ya es otra cosa, pero tomando posiciones ahora , y más si baja aún, estás instalándote en el cotarro venidero. Y en mi opinión, los que menos dudas tendrán para meter el pie en la puerta serán las manos fuertes, o grupos de manos fuertes convenientemente informadas.

No veo años hasta un ATH, ni por el forro. De hecho, el primer rebote significativo , sea donde sea, puede instalar a casi cualquiera que haya entrado antes de este otoño en posiciones donde se pueda permitir toda la paciencia del mundo.


----------



## Claudius (5 Feb 2018)

luisito2 dijo:


> Una posibilidad es usar un futuro de Bitcoin, o quizás haya CFD (contratos por diferencias) en algún broker online
> 
> Con un futuro, y si es más sofisticado con una opción, puede realizar una cobertura de su posición.
> 
> ...



Eso en el mercado de 'ahí' afuera se puede aplicar aquí también con cfds en las cryptos más relevantes.

Otra opción es tener activos de crypto'valor' que minen en tecnología no PoW, ya sea PoS, MN, etc. Pivx, Lisk, Dash, Ark, nem, etc.


----------



## Patanegra (5 Feb 2018)

Cevilan dijo:


> Esas son mis 3 apuestas, donde tengo el 70% de mi inversion. He aprovechado para cargar mas!!



haber esperado y cargabas mas :fiufiu:


----------



## species8472 (5 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ni idea del suelo...el mío va un x4 del de Julio, que tú no metes en tus cuentas porque fue masacre en altcoins y despegue 2demún en BTC. Pero wé...palomitax y tira millas (aburrido de cojones, éso sí ).
> 
> EL último punto sí tiene miga. Y yo no veo AÑOS de nada, ya que la evolución en SHitlad y en la blockchainno son sólo numeritos...es también conceptual , con lo que MOGOLLÓN de eventos son ya DE CALADO. Hay decenas de proyectos cuyos siguientes pasos , sin finiquitar el paper, sí que son clavar picas en la cima de su operativa...y éso conlleva posicionarse , y más a precios bajos .
> 
> ...



Hay que tener en cuenta que en 2014 solo existía en la práctica BTC que era una promesa de moneda a futuro pero que en ese momento para poco servía. Hoy es igual pero hay otras monedas y proyectos que van a dejar de ser promesas durante este año y 2019. Montones de proyectos que eliminan intermediarios en banca, retail, transporte, salud, intercambio de datos, apuestas, etc...Ins, Sonm, Datawallet, etc. Nombro las que llevo yo, pero hay más (no puedo ir a todo) como Enigma, Triggers, Dent...durante 2018 y 2019 el common Joe va a poder usarlas y por ejemplo pedir que le lleven a casa la compra, no a través del supermercado, si no directamente los productores. También va a poder cobrar por que otras empresas usen sus datos. O va ver incrementada la seguridad del arma que tiene en casa. Ahora al common Joe todo esto le suena a burbuja y jerga tecnológica que no entiende. En unos meses comenzará a ser parte de su día a día


----------



## Bucanero (5 Feb 2018)

Bueno ahora si me siento como Neron viendo arder Roma. Madre mia que sangria. Sigo sin vender pero con un sabor agridulce. Por un lado veo oportunidad de compra pero tengo pocas balas así que esperaré a tener o creer tener a tiro al oso y luego pum pum y que sea lo que Dios quiera. 

Estoy con Juli y otros que el futuro de las criptos está aquí y hay que tener la cabeza fria. Ahora creo que hay que tener paciencia para el que quiera comprar. 

A mi me interesan Ins y Vechain mucho, y luego si me sobra algo Enigma y Tron aunque Litecoin y Populus como proyectos también me gustan. En fin me faltan balas para todo lo bueno que hay por aquí pero me aguantaré.

Suerte a todos como decía otro forero con nuestro Dunkerque.


----------



## Pablosca (5 Feb 2018)

pyn dijo:


> ¿dónde compras esos chicharracos?



Ahora los tienes todos en Binance.


----------



## Gian Gastone (5 Feb 2018)

Cual es el proximo suelo? los 5000$? NegroSinF


----------



## juli (5 Feb 2018)

Otro punto : Quienes se hayan quedado a pie cambiado tras entrar en este ultimo pico ...ya se hayan retirado a pérdidas...o no.

El FOMO de esas personas, aunque ni dispongan de pasta para meter, será expansivo : Muchos de ellos liarán a su parienta, hamijos, familiares...pues la dinámica de burbujón & hype severo es , más allá del sablazo recibido, lo que les quedaba por ver desde la barrera ( y lamento de verdad que haya foreros en ese perfil y les deseo la mejor suerte, faltaría piú ) .

SI estuviese en su pellejo, posiblemente andaría ya intentando pillar fiat para mitigar la hostia anterior ( salvo que nos instalemos en un lateral anodino en el que ya he dicho que no creo - una evolución mucho más suave, sí - ).

Pues bien...Volvemos a lo inconveniente de fliparse con unos records arriba que son abono fértil de frustración , pero QUE NUNCA HAN ESTADO EN NUESTRA MANO , pues sólo están, y a toro pasado, el el ojo del codicioso y en la amargura del tiñoso ...y fijarse en la configuración e importe en fiat de tu portfolio EN LOS SUELOS. Esos picos sólo darán medida de valor cuando se salte del barco, o se haga en un 50%, por ejemplo...y también a toro pasado. EL caso, y de cara a fturo, es que la incorporación exponencal de fiat y el regero de holders que no salen a pérdidas, además de la ampliación que holders en verde hagan de sus posiciones, configuran el suelo que se suma al del barrido anterior en estos términos...pero es que siendo esa ampliación exponencial, se genera un suelo x4 o x 6 del anterior con poco más que mantener posiciones...Y ESE ES EL HODL y lo que no entiende quien rapiña a corto plazo, pues mira a lo que "pierden" los de al lado. Sin pensar que en el suelo del siguiente, que no tardará unos años, posiblemente sea un x 6 , ó por 15 ...del x4 actual. Y eso tiene que ver con el relax, no con la esquizofrenia de mirar "hasta dónde llegaron mis ethers" ...éso es de pardillos, fantasmas y frustráos ( si holdeas ).

El reposo del Hodl es la himbersión en el sector y el suelo EN LOS BARRIDOS. Más simple que la hostia. Lo demás, hasta que digas : Caja al canto !!!...son chiribitas.

Finalmente, sí incidiría en que SE SUPONE ( aunque se suponía ya este fin de año ) una operativa de salidas a fiat perfectamente manejable de aqí en adelante. O éso...o la quema de la blockchain en la hoguera...que lo dudo.


----------



## D´Omen (5 Feb 2018)

Cago en la leche Coinbase no me deja comprar ETHs, no se que lio tengo con la tarjeta,,,creeis que mañana estará notablemente más bajo, no creo que este lejos del suelo, es más, me juego lo que sea a que hay rebote, anda a 540€€


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Feb 2018)

podre comprar DASH a 5 millones de satoshis?


----------



## san_miguel (5 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> S1 conseguido, vamos a por el S2 y en esa zona ya si que estaremos cerca de la EMA 200 del gráfico diario.



S2 conseguido, deberíamos bajar a los 582 usd nivel de la EMA 200 y un poco más para barrer Stop. 540...y Ahí rebote.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (5 Feb 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> podre comprar DASH a 5 millones de satoshis?



Espero que no. )


----------



## Cayo Marcio (5 Feb 2018)

Empiezo a ver algo de verde así que tiene mejor pinta.


----------



## traianus (5 Feb 2018)

Vaya santa ostia, me está entrando FOMO pa comprar algun masternodo, que se a ponen a tiro pedra.


----------



## species8472 (5 Feb 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> Bueno ahora si me siento como Neron viendo arder Roma. Madre mia que sangria. Sigo sin vender pero con un sabor agridulce. Por un lado veo oportunidad de compra pero tengo pocas balas así que esperaré a tener o creer tener a tiro al oso y luego pum pum y que sea lo que Dios quiera.
> 
> Estoy con Juli y otros que el futuro de las criptos está aquí y hay que tener la cabeza fria. Ahora creo que hay que tener paciencia para el que quiera comprar.
> 
> ...



Si es que es tal que así, donde unos gritan burbuja yo lo que veo es que me faltan balas para disparar a todo lo que veo. Si unos amigos me llegasen con proyectos como los que veo que están saliendo mi única preocupación sería como financiarlos, porque es cierto que necesitan pasta gansa en desarrollo y marketing para echarse a andar. Pero es que justamente con las ICOs han recogido millones para financiarse durante años y años.

Con los gritos de burbuja se está perdiendo la perspectiva. Snapchat valía en 2014 10.000 millones de dolares. ¿cuanto vale un banco descentralizado, una moneda que te da anonimato total, una app para vender datos de móviles sobrantes, una app que permite la compra directa al productor sin pasar por el super, una app que pemite lucrarte por la información que las empresas obtienen de ti? Pues están ahí a menos de 100M€ de euros todas ellas.


----------



## Patanegra (5 Feb 2018)

de donde sacais las cotizaciones tan actualizadas? yo mro coinmarket cap y estoy varios minutos detras de vosotros.


----------



## orbeo (5 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> de donde sacais las cotizaciones tan actualizadas? yo mro coinmarket cap y estoy varios minutos detras de vosotros.



Puedes usar tradingview por ejemplo


----------



## besto (5 Feb 2018)

Dentro con la moto grande. No sé si es un mete saca o no, veré dentro de un par de horas..

A ver si recuperamos niveles de referencia.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2018 at 21:54 ----------

Una vela verde en bitstamp la he hecho yo con mis compras jeje


----------



## Alotrópico (5 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> de donde sacais las cotizaciones tan actualizadas? yo mro coinmarket cap y estoy varios minutos detras de vosotros.



Tabtrader en el móvil, que excepto hoy que ha estado todo el día caído, suele ir bien


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Feb 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Espero que no. )



Pues la he puesto....Soñar no cuesta nada...:rolleye:


----------



## Oira (5 Feb 2018)

D´Omen dijo:


> Cago en la leche Coinbase no me deja comprar ETHs, no se que lio tengo con la tarjeta,,,creeis que mañana estará notablemente más bajo, no creo que este lejos del suelo, es más, me juego lo que sea a que hay rebote, anda a 540€€



No creo que sea un problema de tu tarjeta. Coinbase te vende sus ETHs, no los de otros usuarios. Si el precio del ETH cae como un cuchillo, se arruina si acepta tu orden de compra. La solución es rechazar la tarjeta.


----------



## danjian (5 Feb 2018)

Ya sabeis lo que dicen los que saben de esto ...







a esperar, y a tomarselo con humor en la medida de lo posible :XX:


----------



## plus ultra (5 Feb 2018)

Este fin de semana estaba navegando,había unos tripulantes que lo estaban pasando un poco mal,preguntaban cuanto quedaba y sin intención de mentir pues les decíamos 1 hora aproximadamente,al rato volvían a preguntar y otra vez la misma respuesta 1 hora,a las 3 horas,se les dice media hora a lo que replican,-si claro como sea como la primera hora llegamos mañana...mentíamos? no, el viento subía , bajaba se ponía rolon corrientes... la velocidad del barco,su trayectoria y tiempo estimado de llegada eran impredecibles.

Con tanto pesimismo y segun muchos,vamos a tener que pagar por tener cryptos en nuestro poder.

Yo en su momento ya lo comente que,alla por julio-agosto pasado con BTC en 2000 +- mas de guru del internet pronosticaba que BTC acabaría el año en 6.000 muchos sabemos que ni en nuestros sueños mas húmedos teníamos confianza en verlo a esos niveles y mucho menos a donde llego,es mas,algun que otro "profesional" decía que ya era muy difícil que a esos niveles de marketcap pudiera siquiera hacer un x2 en meses y todos sabemos como acabo.

Estamos en epoca de "normalización/regularización" del mercado,tened cuidado donde tenéis vuestras chapas,especialmente cuidado con exchanges asiáticos,llegan de un dia para otro y dicen que solo podrán operar residentes y a joderse,te devolverán tu valor como ellos quieran,no estoy haciendo suposiciones sin fundamento,por ejemplo BITgrail (europeo) cerro el chiringuito para los no residentes de la UE y el que tenia algo se lo devolverían en BTC,muchos afectados especialmente sudamericanos que tenían ahi sus XRB,no tengo fuente pero ha pasado,imaginaos tener que lidiar con los asiáticos si se ponen a pedir no se que documnto y que te lo pagan en no se cual moneda.


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Este fin de semana estaba navegando,había unos tripulantes que lo estaban pasando un poco mal,preguntaban cuanto quedaba y sin intención de mentir pues les decíamos 1 hora aproximadamente,al rato volvían a preguntar y otra vez la misma respuesta 1 hora,a las 3 horas,se les dice media hora a lo que replican,-si claro como sea como la primera hora llegamos mañana...mentíamos? no, el viento subía , bajaba se ponía rolon corrientes... la velocidad del barco,su trayectoria y tiempo estimado de llegada eran impredecibles.
> 
> Con tanto pesimismo y segun muchos,vamos a tener que pagar por tener cryptos en nuestro poder.
> 
> ...



Volviste Plus Ultra!!! pense que no volveria a leeerte! que bueno!


----------



## D´Omen (5 Feb 2018)

Oira dijo:


> No creo que sea un problema de tu tarjeta. Coinbase te vende sus ETHs, no los de otros usuarios. Si el precio del ETH cae como un cuchillo, se arruina si acepta tu orden de compra. La solución es rechazar la tarjeta.



Pues lo he pensado y me ha dado mala espina, a pare de joderme la compra de xrp en binance, pero si es verdad que le liado un poco antes con la tarjeta y los códigos esos de seguridad del banco.


----------



## besto (5 Feb 2018)

Si btc recupera los 7400 en media hora creo que todavía hay vida. A las 23:00 es donde queda fijada la vela diaria. Si cerrara en 7800 ya sería cojonuti. 
Dios, las entradas con todo lo gordo son infernales. Y si son en plan calentada y contra el plan premeditado ni te cuento.


----------



## plus ultra (5 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El SP y El Jones han vuelto en 4 días a niveles de noviembre de 2017; aquí, tras 4 semanas de intensa actividad bajista, el BTc ha llegado a Noviembre y el ETH está casi en cierres de diciembre.
> 
> Ríete del criptomundo.




Wall Street se desploma y el Dow Jones registra una de las mayores caídas en puntos de su historia | economia/macroeconomia



Ibex 35: ¿Corrección a la vista? El Ibex pierde más de un 1% y sufre para aguantar sobre los 10.000. Noticias de Mercados


----------



## adryaton (5 Feb 2018)

Mi opinión de lo que han hecho los listos de los Americanos y CIAS: entran en crisis, fabrican de la nada 700.000.000.000$ y el resto de CIAS fabrican Yenes y Euros, se los dan a los bancos para limpiarse la mierda. Los bancos inflan las bolsas e inventan el Bitcoin para sacar el dinero oscuro. Ahora petan las bolsas y el Bitcoin, con el dinero sacado parte devuelven el dinero fabricado que es para ellos otra vez ya que son los Bancos los dueños de los Bancos Centrales y lo tendrán que invertir de nuevo en algo....Posiblemente en acciones y alguna o algunas crypto que tendrán un uso real y se podrá utilizar.

Esto aquí escrito es solo una ficción, pero a veces la realidad puede superar la ficción.


----------



## Kukulkam (5 Feb 2018)

Parece que el tema del senado en USA salio bien, the DIP is OVER

The dip is over - Senate Testimony posted online early! : CryptoCurrency


----------



## Kukulkam (5 Feb 2018)

como toda la pasta que ha salido de las bolsas entre aquí, preparad los cinturones


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (5 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya lo he mencionado. Entré en esto a mediados de noviembre (y lo que me queda pese a la montaña rusa) y esta semana me dijeron más o menos eso en hacienda: que tendremos que pagar, con FIAT, por lo que teníamos ganado a 31 de diciembre en criptos.

Así que no se trata de pesimismo, se trata de otra cosa.


PD.: Bienvenido de nuevo. Pensábamos que nos había dejado para siempre.


----------



## stiff upper lip (5 Feb 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Ya lo he mencionado. Entré en esto a mediados de noviembre (y lo que me queda pese a la montaña rusa) y esta semana me dijeron más o menos eso en hacienda: que tendremos que pagar, con FIAT, por lo que teníamos ganado a 31 de diciembre en criptos.
> 
> Así que no se trata de pesimismo, se trata de otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Hola buenas, es lo que tienen las monedas anónimas, no pueden obligarte a hacer ese pago, de hecho no pueden tener ni puta idea de lo que tienes.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Wall Street se desploma y el Dow Jones registra una de las mayores caídas en puntos de su historia | economia/macroeconomia
> 
> 
> 
> Ibex 35: ¿Corrección a la vista? El Ibex pierde más de un 1% y sufre para aguantar sobre los 10.000. Noticias de Mercados



Yo mañana creo que salgo del Putibex 35, depende de la caída. Para ruleta, prefiero las crypto, es más divertido, más desconocido y se aprende mucho más.

También he de decir, que si mañana salgo de Putibex, las primeras posiciones que ataco son las del oro físico. Pero mañana mismo. No hay que perder tiempo.Y si me sobra algo...lo meto en cryptolandia again


----------



## Drewcastle (5 Feb 2018)

El índice Dow Jones se desploma

El índice Dow Jones se desploma | CNN

El Dow cayó 1.200 puntos el lunes y casi 1.900 puntos en las últimas dos sesiones.El Dow cerró con una baja de *666 *puntos, o una caída de 2,5%, su mayor descenso porcentual desde la crisis del Brexit en junio de 2016 y el descenso más pronunciado desde la crisis financiera de 2008.


Alguien se esta pegando unas buenas risas


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (5 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Hola buenas, es lo que tienen las monedas anónimas, no pueden obligarte a hacer ese pago, de hecho no pueden tener ni puta idea de lo que tienes.




No crea que no lo he pensado después de haber tratado personalmente con ellos. Ni se dignaron a mirar el tochazo de papeles que llevé con mi mejor intención.

Lo que me frena de seguir su consejo, es que en hacienda tendrán constancia de las transferencias que hice desde mi banco español a la cuenta de Coinbase.

Supongamos que se me olvida declarar las criptos que yo tenía a 31/12/2017 y dentro de unos años me notifican que les constan varias transferencias, de más de 10.000 EUROS a una cuenta extranjera de Coinbase. ¿Qué les podría contar? ¿Que compré BTC y perdí la clave de mi wallet? ¿Que mis moneros son anónimos? 

Agradezco el consejo pero es que no lo veo claro. Otra cosa sería si los hubiera minado y saliesen "de la nada", pero es que los he comprado.

Lo único que se me ocurre es esperar a que suban tudamún y con varios millones en la buchaca me retire a un cripto paraiso, eso si no me joden antes.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 00:26 ----------




Drewcastle dijo:


> El índice Dow Jones se desploma
> 
> El índice Dow Jones se desploma | CNN
> 
> ...




Mal de muchos... consuelo de "pocos".


----------



## Claudius (5 Feb 2018)

Drewcastle dijo:


> El índice Dow Jones se desploma
> 
> El índice Dow Jones se desploma | CNN
> 
> El Dow cayó 1.200 puntos el lunes y casi 1.900 puntos en las últimas dos sesiones.El Dow cerró con una baja de *666 *puntos, o una caída de 2,5%, su mayor descenso porcentual desde la crisis del Brexit en junio de 2016 y el descenso más pronunciado desde la crisis financiera de 2008.



Qué el DJ se desplome, y cryptoland esté similar coincidencia? O intereses.
Qué pasaría si el DJ tuviera 3 días seguidos de desplome, y cryptoland hubiera seguido con la subida 'sin sentido' desenfrenada, que capital se hubiera trasvasado? ahora ya existen mecanismos para entrar con seguridad jurídica.

Esta bajada está orquestada, dónde estará el suelo es el quid.


----------



## besto (5 Feb 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> como toda la pasta que ha salido de las bolsas entre aquí, preparad los cinturones



Pues yo veo poca chicha... Supongo que esstá todo el mundo "espantao"


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2018)

*Negrofuturo* te debo unas cañas por el gráfico del otro día del S&P

Mira que estaba claro, y yo hacia unas semanas que ni lo miraba.

No metí mucho, pero el sueldo de este mes ya está ganado.

Veremos la vela hasta dónde se estira, pero el aviso es en toda regla y pinta mal.

Vigilaré las medias a ver si la de 200 hace firme.

En cuanto al cypto, mejor ni mirarlo, está en modo volatilidad extrema, y al menos para mi, es muy complicado sacar conclusiones claras...hay tan poco papel que en cualquier exchager una venta grande te hace una variación de la media de un +-5% sobre el resto.

Mucha suerte a los sufridores...y a los que vendrán en breve, nunca olvidéis que lo que vendéis vosotros otros lo están comprando, y viceversa.

Buenas noches y un saludo


----------



## plus ultra (5 Feb 2018)

Ase uno días buscando dando un paseo me encontré con XPLAY estuve leyendo un poco market,volumen... y le vi unas cosas un tanto raras,en un exchange de 3ª con movimientos de 700.000$,16.000.000$,38.000.000$...no lo entiendo : alguien acumulando? le iba a meter algo "porsiaca" al final no lo hice y hoy ha sido la unica verde,y eso me ha echo seguir comprando un poco mas de ECA nunca se sabe :fiufiu:,


----------



## besto (5 Feb 2018)

La verdad es que una noticia positiva es lo que falta. Cualquier cosa que encienda la mecha y esperanza haría un +30% del tirón. 

Me quedo comprado y con la moto grande por la noche... no voy a dormir profundo pero me la juego. Cuidad el chiringuito.


----------



## wililon (5 Feb 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Hay cryptos que están a precio de derribo. Con que hagan una cuarta parte de lo que dicen los whitepapers algunos de los que están vendiendo hoy como luego no recompren en 2020 van arrepentirse como nunca. ¿Os imaginais un Bet365, un Amazon, o un Ing a menos de 100 Millones de euros? Pues ahí están



Cierto alguna valdrá incluso 1.000 veces o más de lo que vale ahora, pero el 95% o más de ellas valdrá 0 patatero. El tema es 

¿Sabes elegir cuál va a ser la buena?


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Feb 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Qué el DJ se desplome, y cryptoland esté similar coincidencia? O intereses.
> Qué pasaría si el DJ tuviera 3 días seguidos de desplome, y cryptoland hubiera seguido con la subida 'sin sentido' desenfrenada, que capital se hubiera trasvasado? ahora ya existen mecanismos para entrar con seguridad jurídica.
> 
> Esta bajada está orquestada, dónde estará el suelo es el quid.



Claudius,...pues por lo visto tal vez pueda comprarme 3 DASHes a 5millones de satos...


----------



## emere (6 Feb 2018)

Ahora que parece que los masternodes estan más rebajados.
¿Conoceis estsa webs donde valoran los masternodes y ordenan de mayor a menor por ROI/precio del nodo?
¿Las veis de fiar?
MasterNodes.pro
MasterNodes.online


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Feb 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Cual es el proximo suelo? los 5000$? NegroSinF



por ahi anda... luego 2000



ETHeur, le ha parado la MME200s en 485, EXACTA. Si alguien quiere ponerlo. ::

Igual que ayer le paró al BTC...

Pero seguimos sin div alcistas y el adx se pone a coger carrerrilla en el lado negativo.
Apuntamos a los 412 eur por eth


----------



## species8472 (6 Feb 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> como toda la pasta que ha salido de las bolsas entre aquí, preparad los cinturones



Eso no sería un "to the moon" en cohete. Sería un "to Alpha Centauri" en el enterprise

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 00:42 ----------




Seronoser dijo:


> Yo mañana creo que salgo del Putibex 35, depende de la caída. Para ruleta, prefiero las crypto, es más divertido, más desconocido y se aprende mucho más.
> 
> También he de decir, que si mañana salgo de Putibex, las primeras posiciones que ataco son las del oro físico. Pero mañana mismo. No hay que perder tiempo.Y si me sobra algo...lo meto en cryptolandia again



Y que cuando aciertas del todo de marcas un 100% de subida en un año y con las crypto un 10000%. Y con respecto a las bajadas todos pueden bajar un 100%, que se lo digan a los inversores de abengoa o popular

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 00:46 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> El SP y El Jones han vuelto en 4 días a niveles de noviembre de 2017; aquí, tras 4 semanas de intensa actividad bajista, el BTc ha llegado a Noviembre y el ETH está casi en cierres de diciembre.
> 
> Ríete del criptomundo.



El Cryptomundo tiene una ventaja respecto a las bolsas para amortiguar caidas: Los holders. Como son proyectos descentralizados en los que muchas veces participas te acabas enamorando de algunos y cuando eso ocurre no vendes, y eso crea soportes muy complicados de atravesar. ¿Cuantos BTC holders acaso no hay que compraron por debajo de 100$ y los mantienen porque creen firmemente que algún día el BTC destruirá al Fiat? En este foro hay más de un uno. En bolsa en cuanto alguien hace un X10 ya ha venido el el 80%, aquí hace un X10 y una parte nada insignificante de los propietarios prefieren que baje a cero antes que vender un 1%.


----------



## hoppe (6 Feb 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por ahi anda... luego 2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donde lo miras? Al menos en kraken y en cryptocompare (que hace una media de varios exchanges) el low de eth/eur ha sido de 500-501, se ha quedado a unos 15€ de la ema200.

Y el rebote no ha llegado ni a 1.11^2, yo creo que seguimos p'abajo.


----------



## species8472 (6 Feb 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Qué el DJ se desplome, y cryptoland esté similar coincidencia? O intereses.
> Qué pasaría si el DJ tuviera 3 días seguidos de desplome, y cryptoland hubiera seguido con la subida 'sin sentido' desenfrenada, que capital se hubiera trasvasado? ahora ya existen mecanismos para entrar con seguridad jurídica.
> 
> Esta bajada está orquestada, dónde estará el suelo es el quid.



Cuando se mueven millones de Euros las cosas no sucenden por casualidad


----------



## Pirro (6 Feb 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Wagerr: La verdad que está era mi mayor apuesta y ahora es algo solo testimonial porque deshice posiciones cuando no paraban de incumpkir fechas y no dar explicación alguna. Ahora si bien la ejecución por ahora es muy mejorable la idea me parece muy buena como casa de apuetas descentralizada



La idea es sublime y si ellos fracasan otros harán algo parecido.

El problema que tienen a estas alturas es de credibilidad. Aún así me estoy planteando reentrar con una chapa, a estos precios sobra para un MN. Hay nuevo deadline para el 15 de febrero, deadline que se pasarán por el forro de los cojones, ¿pero y si esta vez es la buena? 

A poco que tiren un caramelo, con Bitcoin en retroceso y una legión de holders novatos que sólo piensa en fiat puede marcarse un doble techo en fiat pero con un "multiplicador" en Bitcoin mucho más favorable ienso:

Pero viendo al equipo, y aún habiendo hecho un negociazo invirtiendo y desinvirtiendo en ellos -ganar bitcoños por unidades para mí es gran cosa-, esta vez me tiembla mucho más el dedo.

Supongo que le pediré consejo a mi viejo amigo Johnny Walker, a ver qué dice.


----------



## kaopower (6 Feb 2018)

hoppe dijo:


> Donde lo miras? Al menos en kraken y en cryptocompare (que hace una media de varios exchanges) el low de eth/eur ha sido de 500-501, se ha quedado a unos 15€ de la ema200.
> 
> Y el rebote no ha llegado ni a 1.11^2, yo creo que seguimos p'abajo.



Espero, cual es el siguiente suelo?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Feb 2018)

kaopower dijo:


> Espero, cual es el siguiente suelo?



No hay suelo en los tulipanes porque detras no hay *nada*.

Al menos Lehman Brothers tenia unos edificios de oficinas que a alguien interesaria conseguir a centavo el contrasplit. :rolleye:


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Feb 2018)

hoppe dijo:


> Donde lo miras? Al menos en kraken y en cryptocompare (que hace una media de varios exchanges) el low de eth/eur ha sido de 500-501, se ha quedado a unos 15€ de la ema200.
> 
> Y el rebote no ha llegado ni a 1.11^2, yo creo que seguimos p'abajo.



Coinbase-Gdax

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 02:18 ----------




kaopower dijo:


> Espero, cual es el siguiente suelo?



444 eurines y 385


----------



## kaopower (6 Feb 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Coinbase-Gdax
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 02:18 ----------
> 
> ...



:8::8:

creo que voy a meter 15% de lo que quiero invertir en ETH a 500€
y esperar con el resto


----------



## davitin (6 Feb 2018)

6700 dólares...esto empieza a acojonar...


----------



## Seronoser (6 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> 6700 dólares...esto empieza a acojonar...



Mañana lo que va a acojonar es el Putibex35,el SP500, Nasdaq y demás. Salvo que intervengan desde arriba, la sangría a primera hora, vendedora, va a ser histórica.


----------



## haruki murakami (6 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> 6700 dólares...esto empieza a acojonar...



6550 y bajando mas ::
disfruta Davitin! no te acojones!


----------



## kaopower (6 Feb 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> 6550 y bajando mas ::
> disfruta Davitin! no te acojones!



acaba de bajar 100 puntos en mi puta cara xD
6400 :cook:


----------



## haruki murakami (6 Feb 2018)

estos chinos van a acabar con el criptomundo...mientras nos dormimos...bueno en Colombia aun son las 9pm....todavia me queda un par de horas antes de irme a dormir sin desvelarme...esto va a estar bueno...veremos bitcoin en $4.500 y DASH a $90 en en unas 12 horas


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2018)

Mañana sera un gran dia para todos aquellos a los que no se nos ocurrio invertir en bitcoin pero si teniamos conocidos que pensaban hacerse ricos....

Ya tengo la lista preparada para ir llamando mañana a ver si consigo que alguno me llore.


----------



## stiff upper lip (6 Feb 2018)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Mañana sera un gran dia para todos aquellos a los que no se nos ocurrio invertir en bitcoin pero si teniamos conocidos que pensaban hacerse ricos....
> 
> Ya tengo la lista preparada para ir llamando mañana a ver si consigo que alguno me llore.



Eres un enano mental y espiritual.


----------



## Divad (6 Feb 2018)

Rebajas de toda la vida ::






Rebajas de verdad 8:


El juego del amo se lo folla como quiere y hasta el 8 quedan rebajas (son un mes). Después vienen 7 días de descanso y vuelven más rebajas... veremos si vemos la perdida de soportes en las cryptos o tenemos a los bots cantando :Aplauso::Baile:

Ahora es el mejor momento de hasta pedir un préstamo y meterlo todo, los últimos boletos para subirse al barco nuevo.

Luego nadie se podrá quejar de lo barato que estaba y no se movieron :rolleye:


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Feb 2018)

5990usd puede parar un poco al btc para rebote, quizás mín de hoy? demasiado aventurar
5532
5415
4996
4841
....
4130
.....


----------



## haruki murakami (6 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Er ultimo post del clapham por hoy ...
> El clapham esta horrorizado , estuvimos hablando y no he podido convencerle de meter un poco de misero fiat en chapas ...
> el clapham dice que todavia le falta caida hasta los 3500 $
> pero clapham ...estas loco ...( bueno , se le va la olla a veces chim pum )
> ...



Buen apunte clapham...pues si...yo ando deacuerdo y muchos de aqui..que ha esto le falta mas por bajar...eso si...el nivel de los 2500, no me lo creo aun..ni siquiera el de 3606...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Buen apunte clapham...pues si...yo ando deacuerdo y muchos de aqui..que ha esto le falta mas por bajar...eso si...el nivel de los 2500, no me lo creo aun..ni siquiera el de 3606...



Tranquilo, me voy a dormir, en cuanto me despierte veras como ya te lo crees, hora de despertarme las dos de la tarde aproximadamente, para entonces supongo que ya habra bajado de los 3500 euros el bitcoin, posiblemente este siendo muy generoso,.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 05:50 ----------




stiff upper lip dijo:


> Eres un enano mental y espiritual.




En realidad es el lado oscuro, ejerce una fuerza influencia en mi, no puedo resistirlo...


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (6 Feb 2018)

Que liada...


Encima con oportunidad de comprar buenas rebajas pérdida.
. . .
Esperemos que suba como bajó.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2018)

ClanesDeLaLuna dijo:


> Que liada...
> 
> 
> Ahora a ver cuánto queda para recuperar lo invertido y además con la oportunidad de comprar buenas rebajas pérdida
> . . .



Esto ya ha muerto, yo aqui no meteria un centimo, salvo que esto caiga ya a niveles de cantidades de risa, hablo de menos de 100 euros, cosa nada descartable y por hacer la gracia compre alguno de estos bitcoin dandome igual si pierdo el dinero... mas o menos como cuando meto en loteria que se que probablemente ira a la basura el dinero.


----------



## vpsn (6 Feb 2018)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto ya ha muerto, yo aqui no meteria un centimo, salvo que esto caiga ya a niveles de cantidades de risa, hablo de menos de 100 euros, cosa nada descartable y por hacer la gracia compre alguno de estos bitcoin dandome igual si pierdo el dinero... mas o menos como cuando meto en loteria que se que probablemente ira a la basura el dinero.



ostiaputa 100 euros! El nivel del floro alcanza nuevas cotas de subnormalidad con cada bajada del bitcoin.


----------



## silverwindow (6 Feb 2018)

Hay varias malas noticias combinadas...

-bancos prohibiendo comprar cryptos con targeta
-China intentando joder a las cryptos como sea.

Lo peor es lo de China, ya que hace tiempo que cryptolandia es mas china que tra cosa.
Veremos.


----------



## san_miguel (6 Feb 2018)

EMA 200 conseguida en gráfico diario o rebota o nos vamos a 404usd.







---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 05:48 ----------

A más largo plazo, en el gráfico semanal podría cumplirse el objetivo 2 de la onda.


----------



## davitin (6 Feb 2018)

Aún queda gente holdeando o ya habéis vendido todos?


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Aún queda gente holdeando o ya habéis vendido todos?



Mientras existan vendedores bajará. 

Igual vemos el mítico - 80% desde máximos... Sobre 4000

Sea como sea creo que el 60% al menos de los últimos en llegar, ya habrán vendido en pérdidas.

Un saludo y buen martes


----------



## easyridergs (6 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Aún queda gente holdeando o ya habéis vendido todos?



Pues yo estoy holdeando tan ricamente. Creo firmemente en mis himbersiones principales así que estoy tranquilo. Ah, y disfrutando viendo los AT de los gurús, no dan ni una hoyga. Hecho de menos los análisis de fundamentales que se solían postear, han desaparecido por completo, y sería bueno porque lo que está pasando es una oportunidad de oro para entrar en buenos proyectos, y esos análisis de fundamentales ayudan a diferenciarlos de la mierda.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (6 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Aún queda gente holdeando o ya habéis vendido todos?



Yo hago HODL con todo lo que tengo y cargaré más abajo. Ahora que lo pienso, esta bajada también va a hacer una buena purga de ICOs.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (6 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Aún queda gente holdeando o ya habéis vendido todos?



Yo Hold a muerte, y si puedo algún tradeo para ir ganando algo de paso. Vender NUNCA.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (6 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues yo estoy holdeando tan ricamente. Creo firmemente en mis himbersiones principales así que estoy tranquilo. Ah, y disfrutando viendo los AT de los gurús, no dan ni una hoyga. Hecho de menos los análisis de fundamentales que se solían postear, han desaparecido por completo, y sería bueno porque lo que está pasando es una oportunidad de oro para entrar en buenos proyectos, y esos análisis de fundamentales ayudan a diferenciarlos de la mierda.



Yo creo que esos análisis técnicos de los que se dedican a spamear el hilo sin tener ni puta idea pero intentan sentar cátedra hacen tanto o más daño que la caída en sí. Holdeando y tratando de comprar en mínimos que reflejen las tendencias históricas sería bastante mejor, creo yo.


----------



## Vde (6 Feb 2018)

HODL a muerte, y esta noche se ha ejecutado una orden de compra que tenía en 455€ ETH

Pienso que va a tardar más en subir a niveles grandes, pero subirá en el largo plazo.

También la Bolsa, que es muy puta, ayer se pegó una buena ostia


----------



## tigrecito (6 Feb 2018)

Ni un token vendido

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (6 Feb 2018)

Pues menos mal que aún quedan holders....leyendo este foro pareciera que se acaba el mundo y todos venden...yo sigo con todo también, no he vendido nada, ya vendí el año pasado en la primera gran caída de ethereum y perdí hasta los empastes...una y no más.


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Feb 2018)

Ser hodler es fácil. Estamos curados de espanto. Yo entré tras la debacle del ATH de 1000$, a 200-250$, me he muerto cienes y cienes de veces. 

Al que haya entrado en 10000-20000 le han jodido pero bien. A ese no le gustará ser hodler por 6-8 meses (o año y medio). A esos les recomiendo que piensen en el ATH de 1000$ y en los que entraron entonces y hodlearon. Se está a duras y a maduras.


----------



## Atheist (6 Feb 2018)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tranquilo, me voy a dormir, en cuanto me despierte veras como ya te lo crees, hora de despertarme *las dos de la tarde aproximadamente, para entonces supongo que ya habra bajado de los 3500 euros el bitcoin*, posiblemente este siendo muy generoso,.



Claro que sí campeón.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pues menos mal que aún quedan holders....leyendo este foro pareciera que se acaba el mundo y todos venden...yo sigo con todo también, no he vendido nada, ya vendí el año pasado en la primera gran caída de ethereum y perdí hasta los empastes...una y no más.



Tenemos que tratar de aplacar la euforia y ahora la ansiedad.

La gráfica semanal muestra perfectamente esos dos sentimientos de modo exponencial.

¿De verdad nos tragábamos una subida en 8 meses de 800 a 20.000 sin ningún susto?

El que tradease y vendiera arriba, ahora podrá comprar lo mismo un 65% más barato...si quiere.

Esta bajada tendrá un rebote relativamente fuerte, y creo que ahí, si perderemos holders de largo plazo...ahora nadie sabe dónde parará, pero el sentimiento general es que vender ahora es ya una cagada de por si.

Si por ejemplo BTC rebota un 50% desde mínimos...pongamos 9000$ por ejemplo...muchos saldrán, los traders que han entrado abajo saldrán, y los holders de largo que no quieran volver a sufrir caídas así se saldrán.

Por eso digo que a medio plazo va a costar superar resistencias. Los 10.000$ creo que se quedarán para un tiempo en el tintero, hasta que la calma regrese y la cordura se asiente.

El que no tenga prisa, pues a holdear, y el que quiera entrar abajo, creo que tendrá tiempo de hacerlo.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (6 Feb 2018)

Ya no se puede comprar Monero gold, no lo entiendo con lo bueno que parece su proyecto. Aquí está su web :
https://monero-gold.org/


----------



## Vde (6 Feb 2018)

Creo que veremos tiempo más bajos con la incertidumbre del G20, pero a partir de Abril nos vamos para arriba. Quizás no a los niveles anteriores, pero si estaremos a un 50% de máximos historicos


----------



## EDV (6 Feb 2018)

Yo ya saqué mi inversión inicial, por eso estoy tranquilo. Todo lo demás, beneficios incluidos, siguen ahí. Y que sea lo que dios quiera, confio en los proyectos, asi que esperaré.

Si a final de año no está mejor igual me planteo salir con lo que tenga, que como digo son beneficios.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (6 Feb 2018)

Wall street se derrumba y el Dow Jones sufre la mayor caída en puntos de su historia..., pero lo que es malo,un engaño y una burbuja es el cryptoworld, es lo que hay que prohibir para evitar que la gente pierda su dinero.

Wall Street se desploma y el Dow Jones registra la mayor caída en puntos de su historia | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Vde (6 Feb 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Wall street se derrumba y el Dow Jones sufre la mayor caída en puntos de su historia..., pero lo que es malo,un engaño y una burbuja es el cryptoworld, es lo que hay que prohibir para evitar que la gente pierda su dinero.
> 
> Wall Street se desploma y el Dow Jones registra la mayor caída en puntos de su historia | Economía | EL PAÍS



Bueno, ahora mismo hay una gran oportunidad para entrar en BTC o ETH


----------



## Pablosca (6 Feb 2018)

Lo que he aprendido en los dos meses que llevo por aquí gracias a vosotros y a la experiencia acumulada, es a no vender en pérdidas y a no comprar hasta que nos ponemos en ciclo alcista, que parece algo muy evidente pero la cabeza juega malas pasadas. En los últimos tiempos he pasado de un x8 de mi inversión inicial a un x3, mentiría si dijera que no me inquieta pero estoy convencido del futuro de este mercado. Por resumir mi estrategia: Ir moviéndome entre alts con el objetivo de acumular Ether, aunque sea perdiendo $. Y en eso estamos. Suerte a todos y paciencia.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Feb 2018)

Vde dijo:


> Bueno, ahora mismo hay una gran oportunidad para entrar en BTC o ETH



No div aun. Falta eso, al menos... luego ya...

A ver de 10 a 11 que haya dolor y la haga


----------



## Esse est deus (6 Feb 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Wall street se derrumba y el Dow Jones sufre la mayor caída en puntos de su historia..., pero lo que es malo,un engaño y una burbuja es el cryptoworld, es lo que hay que prohibir para evitar que la gente pierda su dinero.
> 
> Wall Street se desploma y el Dow Jones registra la mayor caída en puntos de su historia | Economía | EL PAÍS



Sí, parece que se ha decidido que en 2018 toca calentar el oro. Supongo que habrán hecho las últimas compras de oro en Navidad y con el año nuevo a enfriar criptos, DJ, NASDAQ, etc y hasta el pan. Este año tocará convencer a los asustados inversores que nada como el oro de toda la vida ante las inclemencias de las cosas nuevas raras. Y después de unos meses, a inflar lo que toque poco a poco mientras enfrían el oro.

Es una maquinaria consevadora.


----------



## bubbler (6 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (6 Feb 2018)

monero gold?

amos no me jodas


----------



## Meetic (6 Feb 2018)




----------



## arras2 (6 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> monero gold?
> 
> amos no me jodas



Para mi, cuando veo esas cosas, me desacredita un poco este mundillo. Probablemente tenga sentido y sólo es una sensación que tengo yo, pero esto de generar monedas clones, es para sacar cuartos y poco más.


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Yo he pedido crédito para aumentar mis posiciones de ETH y ARDOR...



yo he pedido un anticipo de mis próximos dos años de nómina para invertirlo en Ardor


----------



## Morsa (6 Feb 2018)

Meetic dijo:


>



Una sutil diferencia con los tulipanes es que estos no validaban transacciones de manera segura entre particulares sin confiar en un tercero que se podía ir con la pasta. Y sin entrar en otros proyectos del entorno crypto que pueden cambiar el mundo como lo conoces. Los tulipanes solo lo embellecían durante unos días.

Esta caída está más cocinada que un programa del Arguiñano, no hay apenas liquidez y el volumen de hodlers ahora mismo es brutal. .

Visto en trading view, no aporta más pruebas que la narración pero no tiene desperdicio y no sorprenderá a muchos por aquí. Respecto al creador del post, recomendable, ha telegrafiado anteriores movimientos con una precisión pasmosa.

"BTC - Skin in the Game with the SEC and CFTC on Deck" by trader goldbug1


Suerte sufridores, están cañoneando el futuro con todo lo que pueden y desgraciadamente y con lo pequeño que es este mercado, no parece que les resulte difícil

Y a los que entrasteis en enero, cabeza y cojones, yo me olvidaría de pedir créditos, os jugáis vuestra tranquilidad futura y eso vale mas que las criptos.


----------



## chak4l (6 Feb 2018)

Pues yo me acabo de pillar un masternodo de triggers por 1100€, no se si bajara mas pero me parece un precio muy bueno.


----------



## lurker (6 Feb 2018)

Se ve vela verde en el BTC/USD, viene rebote fuerte???

subiendo a fuego, ojo :Aplauso:


----------



## latostat (6 Feb 2018)

Esto es lo que todos llevábamos predicando y sermoneando meses. "El bitcoin está obsoleto", "el bitcoin debe morir", "Bitcoin ya no sirve para transacciones porque son caras y lentas, hay alternativas mejores...". Pues aquí está, no os asustéis ahora. Yo deseaba que esta muerte fuera poco a poco, mes a mes, iluso de mí...el apocalipsis no llega por fasciculos. Mucha gente ya decía hace un mes que no tenía sentido seguir invirtiendo en bitcoins, nosotros mismos apostábamos en contra del bitcoin al invertir en alts, en blockchains que hacían cosas. Pues esto es lo que estábamos buscando, ¿tiene sentido asustarse ahora cuando se va cumpliendo el camino que nosotros mismo trazamos? Para que las alts triunfen deben deshacer de lo que anteriormente fue una locomotara y ahora era un lastre. Este desplome y esta purga es necesaria para ver a las nuevas tecnologías pujantes convertirse en proyectos funcionales.Doloroso pero necesario.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Feb 2018)

lurker dijo:


> Se ve vela verde en el BTC/USD, viene rebote fuerte???
> 
> subiendo a fuego, ojo :Aplauso:



estamos rebotando escalon a escalon en el btc

en la onda que nos llevó al 361.8 de maximos


----------



## Claudius (6 Feb 2018)

Vde dijo:


> Creo que veremos tiempo más bajos con la incertidumbre del G20, pero a partir de Abril nos vamos para arriba. Quizás no a los niveles anteriores, pero si estaremos a un 50% de máximos historicos



Hay otro 'FUD' con lo del G20
En el G20 está Japón, y ya pueden decir misa el eje franco-alemán, que USA se que va a ir a su bola por la idiosincrasia de Trump (nos va a venir bien) y Japón ya lo tiene regulado por sus intereses geo-financieros a largo plazo.
Y mismo camino va UK para cuando salgan del Brexit joder a la 'vieja' Europa.

Del G20 solo va a salir la noticia positiva que la cryptotecnología quedan bajo un marco jurídico que en cada zona desembocará en distintos régimen regulador y tasador en x áreas.

Si no quieres tasar, pues fuera del G20 

'Sed fuertes Luises, sed fuertes.'


----------



## silverwindow (6 Feb 2018)

Dominancia btc 36,5%


----------



## coolerman (6 Feb 2018)

Yo no pienso soltar una chapa así se vaya todo a 0.


----------



## tixel (6 Feb 2018)

Morsa dijo:


> Una sutil diferencia con los tulipanes es que estos no validaban transacciones de manera segura entre particulares sin confiar en un tercero que se podía ir con la pasta. Y sin entrar en otros proyectos del entorno crypto que pueden cambiar el mundo como lo conoces. Los tulipanes solo lo embellecían durante unos días.
> 
> Esta caída está más cocinada que un programa del Arguiñano, no hay apenas liquidez y el volumen de hodlers ahora mismo es brutal. .
> 
> ...



La pequeña diferencia es que los de los tulipanes cuando entro el pánico vendedor les faltaba tiempo para deshacerse de ellos. Aquí ni cristo vende nada.


----------



## Meetic (6 Feb 2018)

coolerman dijo:


> Yo no pienso soltar una chapa así se vaya todo a 0.



Así me gusta, eso hizo mi padre con sus Terras.


----------



## coolerman (6 Feb 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> Así me gusta, eso hizo mi padre con sus Terras.



O gano pasta o me quedo chapas para jugar al monopoly, pero medias tintas nunca.


----------



## silverwindow (6 Feb 2018)

Meetic dijo:


> Así me gusta, eso hizo mi padre con sus Terras.



tu sigue hablando y tal.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Feb 2018)

es logartimico, para que se vea, en el normal, es la segunda onda alcista, que da la proyección última








zoom velas 1h






casualidad no? 



y las de arriba, nos frenan o refuerzan:





ahora luchamos con una


yo sigo viendo más abajo, veremos.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 11:18 ----------




azkunaveteya dijo:


> 5990usd puede parar un poco al btc para rebote, quizás mín de hoy? demasiado aventurar
> 5532
> 5415
> 4996
> ...




5990 vs 6000 de parada....

en 5500 aprox se juntan entonces esos 2 niveles y en 5080 también


----------



## tixel (6 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bueno, os comento como ha cambiado esto desde mi punto de vista.
> 
> He mantenido desde que BTC falló el 19900 que BTC entraba en un mercado bajista de mucho riesgo, aún sin saber como se iba a comportar en este mercado, el fallo en el nivel extremo ha dejado gráfico extremadamente bajistas y el de la plata es un ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Esos graficos que pones son de muy corto plazo. Si miras el diario de eth con el usd que arranca en 6$ en diciembre de 2016 y trazas la directriz alcista en el logaritmico verás que ahora esta tocandola y el rsi está entrando en sobrevendido. No creo que sigua bajando mucho más. En el caso de btc está más o menos igual pero con la que arranca en Marzo del año pasado.
Creo que en poco tiempo esto se dará la vuelta. Si me equivoco lo que voy a hacer es pasarme todo a bitshares y comprar bitUSD, bitCNY y bitEUR, aunque ya lo tendría que haber echo hace un mes.


----------



## arras2 (6 Feb 2018)

En estos entornos sí parece estar entrando madera sin que siga la caída. Parece que la cifra redonda de 6K le gusta a bastante gente...


----------



## san_miguel (6 Feb 2018)

Aquí os dejo gráfico diario para BTC, como veís se apoya en una de las directrices, esperemos que no pierda ese nivel, sino se iría al próximo soporte que coincide con el punto S2 del pivot, es decir 3900-4000usd.







Ha bajado un 70% desde máximos, el S2 sería bajar un 80% desde máximos.


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (6 Feb 2018)

Lo único que quería saber es que rentabilidad le daría esto a algún ahorrillo en un año, y ha pasado un mes o menos. 
Eso sí, cada día una aventura...
Espero que no sean tan "emocionantes" los años venideros.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (6 Feb 2018)

Noticias buenas sobre Dent,no sirven de mucho en medio de la tormenta, pero espero que para cuando salga ya haya escampado. 

Sacan la App el Día 26 durante el Congreso de Barcelona.

Twitter


----------



## Gurney (6 Feb 2018)

Gran noticia Cayo Marcio.
Es un escaparate mundial.


----------



## Bucanero (6 Feb 2018)

Venga, ánimo a todos, que queda a mi entender poco más para caer y esto es una oportunidad para entrar. Lo dificil es acertar el momento de entrada sobre todo porque en mi caso tengo poco para meter y quiero maximizar. El oso está aun en el bosque pero pronto espero poder dispararle. 

Ahora mismo parece que quiere subir un poco. Uff disparo o espero. Dije que hasta 4000 el btc no entraba, pero me empieza a decirme mi sexto sentido que no va allegar a bajar tanto. 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## juli (6 Feb 2018)

latostat dijo:


> Esto es lo que todos llevábamos predicando y sermoneando meses. "El bitcoin está obsoleto", "el bitcoin debe morir", "Bitcoin ya no sirve para transacciones porque son caras y lentas, hay alternativas mejores...". Pues aquí está, no os asustéis ahora. Yo deseaba que esta muerte fuera poco a poco, mes a mes, iluso de mí...el apocalipsis no llega por fasciculos. Mucha gente ya decía hace un mes que no tenía sentido seguir invirtiendo en bitcoins, nosotros mismos apostábamos en contra del bitcoin al invertir en alts, en blockchains que hacían cosas. Pues esto es lo que estábamos buscando, ¿tiene sentido asustarse ahora cuando se va cumpliendo el camino que nosotros mismo trazamos? Para que las alts triunfen deben deshacer de lo que anteriormente fue una locomotara y ahora era un lastre. Este desplome y esta purga es necesaria para ver a las nuevas tecnologías pujantes convertirse en proyectos funcionales.Doloroso pero necesario.



De ahí lo especialmente decepcionante de que ETH haya acabado de rular a su aire. 

Si la salida del barrido no es especialmente agresiva y todo se instala en un trantrán suave y a expensas de la evolución de cada cual, creo que podríamos ver que la primera en desvincularse, sea otra ( auque al final, tal vez lo más importante sería el más que presumible efecto en cadena - y que una blockchain "global" detonase la menor pelea por un podium siquiera testimonial, ya sería el fin de esa prolongada lateralidad por la que algunos apuestan ).

Por otro lado, y en función de cuán efectivas sean las aplicaciones que salgan de las LN, el tiempo corre a favor de un BTC que llevaba, más allá de sus hypes pirotécnicos, casi todo el 2017 , desde el hierro de Jihan en sus ruedas, desacompasado en un clima general de nuevas prestaciones.

Lo flipante es que Dash y ETH vayan, rumiando en silencio, las salidas a la definición total de sus plataformas con EVolutions y Metropolis...y el personal se ande abriendo las venas y anunciando lateralidades de años. hablo de 2 plataformas con volcado FÍSICO INMEDIATO al mundo real en esas circunstancias ( cosa más que dudosa en la evolución del mismísimo BTC ).

2018 es revolución en néctar. Los baridos deprimen y te llevan a amarrarte en corto en espectativas...ok, comprensible...pero lo primero es de una obviedad cristalina.

Yo sólo tengo 2 dudas :

- Porqué han despreciado el pastrollón que tenían en la palma de la mano montando esta carnicería en su lugar ? ( y creo que es para tener aún mejores posiciones - más fuertes, más abajo , más limpias - aplazando una AM2018 de la que se van a comer hasta las pipas)

- Cuál va a ser la postura de la Occidental Kastuza respecto a la blockchain ( y presumo que - ascuasardinismo regulatorio previo que se venderá como el enésimo infierno, faltaría piú - será de pulgar arriba )


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> La pequeña diferencia es que los de los tulipanes cuando entro el pánico vendedor les faltaba tiempo para deshacerse de ellos. Aquí ni cristo vende nada.



Es que la gacela que cambie sus cryptos por euros y los ingrese en su cuenta, igual tiene que vender su casa para pagar a Hacienda. ::


----------



## silverwindow (6 Feb 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Noticias buenas sobre Dent,no sirven de mucho en medio de la tormenta, pero espero que para cuando salga ya haya escampado.
> 
> Sacan la App el Día 26 durante el Congreso de Barcelona.
> 
> Twitter



Blockchain que hace cosas YA.


----------



## tixel (6 Feb 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> Venga, ánimo a todos, que queda a mi entender poco más para caer y esto es una oportunidad para entrar. Lo dificil es acertar el momento de entrada sobre todo porque en mi caso tengo poco para meter y quiero maximizar. El oso está aun en el bosque pero pronto espero poder dispararle.
> 
> Ahora mismo parece que quiere subir un poco. Uff disparo o espero. Dije que hasta 4000 el btc no entraba, pero me empieza a decirme mi sexto sentido que no va allegar a bajar tanto.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Yo creo que la idea es esperar a que el diario se de la vuelta.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 12:19 ----------





SanStalin dijo:


> Es que la gacela que cambie sus cryptos por euros y los ingrese en su cuenta, igual tiene que vender su casa para pagar a Hacienda. ::



Si, desde luego eso explica muchas cosas. Quiza la explicación es que estamos muy atrapados. Por eso no entiendo como la gente no se mete a saco en exchanges descentralizados como bitshares que tienen activos pegados a fiat, al oro, al petroleo, etc.


----------



## Bucanero (6 Feb 2018)

Una pregunta y por adelantado un gracias. ¿Que exchange descentralizado me recomendariaís? Waves no me gustó mucho la verdad y estoy pensando en buscarme uno para empezar a ir alejandome de las manos de Montoro en lo posible. Que pagar a hacienda si pero lo justo. Si sabeís de uno que sea completo y con un entorno amigable para tios como yo que de informática lo justo os lo agradeceré muchisimo la información.


----------



## Pirro (6 Feb 2018)

latostat dijo:


> Esto es lo que todos llevábamos predicando y sermoneando meses. "El bitcoin está obsoleto", "el bitcoin debe morir", "Bitcoin ya no sirve para transacciones porque son caras y lentas, hay alternativas mejores...". Pues aquí está, no os asustéis ahora. Yo deseaba que esta muerte fuera poco a poco, mes a mes, iluso de mí...el apocalipsis no llega por fasciculos. Mucha gente ya decía hace un mes que no tenía sentido seguir invirtiendo en bitcoins, nosotros mismos apostábamos en contra del bitcoin al invertir en alts, en blockchains que hacían cosas. Pues esto es lo que estábamos buscando, ¿tiene sentido asustarse ahora cuando se va cumpliendo el camino que nosotros mismo trazamos? Para que las alts triunfen deben deshacer de lo que anteriormente fue una locomotara y ahora era un lastre. Este desplome y esta purga es necesaria para ver a las nuevas tecnologías pujantes convertirse en proyectos funcionales.Doloroso pero necesario.



¿Realmente crees que la hostia que se ha metido el mercado es porque "Bitcoin está obsoleto"? 

¿Y dónde está esa alt rompedora que está capeando el temporal dignamente? 

Salvo cuatro proyectos mal contados, toda Shitland es un whitepaper plagado de promesas y algo de márketing.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (6 Feb 2018)

Menudo hold más épico,van saliendo noticias pero mientras no entre dinero..

Parece que los "listos", están ahora reunidos en una sala discutiendo como se distribuyen el percal en los próximos meses, mientras tanto no hay orden de botón rojo, seguro que acabara llegando, al fin y al cabo ellos son los más interesados.

Este "crush" debería atraer más gacelas que Rodriguez de la Fuente, cuidado con los snipers camuflados que habrán durante la subida , no nos vayamos a despeñar por un cerrojazo en la pierna.

Anoche lluvia, hoy goteo.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (6 Feb 2018)

latostat dijo:


> Esto es lo que todos llevábamos predicando y sermoneando meses. "El bitcoin está obsoleto", "el bitcoin debe morir", "Bitcoin ya no sirve para transacciones porque son caras y lentas, hay alternativas mejores...". Pues aquí está, no os asustéis ahora. Yo deseaba que esta muerte fuera poco a poco, mes a mes, iluso de mí...el apocalipsis no llega por fasciculos. Mucha gente ya decía hace un mes que no tenía sentido seguir invirtiendo en bitcoins, nosotros mismos apostábamos en contra del bitcoin al invertir en alts, en blockchains que hacían cosas. Pues esto es lo que estábamos buscando, ¿tiene sentido asustarse ahora cuando se va cumpliendo el camino que nosotros mismo trazamos? Para que las alts triunfen deben deshacer de lo que anteriormente fue una locomotara y ahora era un lastre. Este desplome y esta purga es necesaria para ver a las nuevas tecnologías pujantes convertirse en proyectos funcionales.Doloroso pero necesario.



Estan callendo todas, no solo bitcoin

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fjsanchezgil (6 Feb 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Es que la gacela que cambie sus cryptos por euros y los ingrese en su cuenta, igual tiene que vender su casa para pagar a Hacienda. ::



Por?. Si ha hecho plusvalias le da su % a Hacienda, y si ha vendido en perdidas no tiene que darle nada...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pablosca (6 Feb 2018)

chak4l dijo:


> Pues yo me acabo de pillar un masternodo de triggers por 1100€, no se si bajara mas pero me parece un precio muy bueno.



Podrías contar cómo de hace? Gracias!


----------



## thanthalas (6 Feb 2018)

Pablosca dijo:


> Podrías contar cómo de hace? Gracias!



No lo lanzan hasta marzo,de momento comprar 1500 y algo de triggers que se requeriran.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (6 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El bitcoin arrastra a todas pero la cuestión es si 1 Bitcoin, lo que es hoy un Bitcoin a nivel tecnológico, puede valer algún día más de 20.000 dólares.



Si, pero entonces no veo la criba de la que habla el conforero. Se tendría que ir btc a la mierda y dejar paso a otra o a otras. Pero es que el mundo crypto en bloque está callendo.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piotr (6 Feb 2018)

Bueno señores el tercer crash del bitcoin lo tenemos finiquitao, por lo menos lo peor ya lo hemos pasado. 

Vamos haciendo apuestas a cúal será el mínimo que marcará esta vez. Yo calculo entre los 4500-5000 papeletas


----------



## san_miguel (6 Feb 2018)

Vamos a ver compañeros, que caidas como esta ya ha pasado otras veces, os comento sobre ETH. 

No se si algunos estabais ya por este foro o siguiendo criptoland.

A mediados de junio de 2017...se pego una bajada del 65%, esa bajada duro 35 días y tardo en volver a casi máximos 47 días. 

A primeros de septiembre de 2017 bajó un 47% en solo 14 días, tardando en volver a máximos 82 días.

En esta bajada actual ha bajado ya un 60% en 24 días....asi que NO ES EL FIN DEL MUNDO...¿Puede bajar más? si, claro, pero ya no creo que sea mucho más.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 12:47 ----------

Nuestro objetivo entre hoy y mañana sería llegar al pivot, es ese que os marco con la flecha situado en torno a los 732usd, y más arriba tendriamos el 822 que ya sería la leche.

Si baja, lo ideal es que haga un doble suelo y no pierda la EMA200, o la EMA1200 en el gráfico de 4horas, si la pierde el siguiente soporte es 516usd...y si pierde este nos vamos a un soporte muy muy grande en 406 aprox.


----------



## juli (6 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Vamos a ver compañeros, que caidas como esta ya ha pasado otras veces, os comento sobre ETH.
> 
> No se si algunos estabais ya por este foro o siguiendo criptoland.
> 
> ...



Espléndido post, forero.

Animo al resto , cuyos aportes en AT son seguro de valía y de agradecer, a hacer un esfuerzo en transmitirlos al forero medio ...recordemos el "ambiente" del hilo. Es que , si no, se convierte en un galimatías que no transmite ni significado, ni objetivos,ni contexto, ni nada... y no hacen sino aumentar el desconcierto y pajote mental general, donde se cruzan análisis a corto con "entendederas" de Jódl, y otros despropósitos similares...( y no hablo de "paletizar" los posts, pero sí de un par de líneas adjuntas para hacer que lleguen a todos - cuestión que veo de pura lógica una vez hecha la mayor parte del curro - ).

Para gente que tira de AT sin problema, ya ha habido buenas muletas en soplos de chollos, gestión de wallets, etc... cuestiones a las que eran totalmente ajenos. Y no es ninguna recriminación gilichorra, falataría piú, sino incidir en lo cojonudo del hylo : Su poder como herramienta en tanto que abrevadero común. Un esfuercillo, please.

Grace mile.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Feb 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Por?. Si ha hecho plusvalias le da su % a Hacienda, y si ha vendido en perdidas no tiene que darle nada...



Sisi. Tu compra BTC, pasalos a ETH y luego cambialos a cualquier cryptoshit china que a estas alturas ya ha desaparecido, para terminar convertidos en tokens de Telepizza. Todo esto trapicheado por internec sin ningun control y/o certificiacion de bancos ni del mercado de valores. Al final explicale a Montoro de donde ha salido ese dinero que ha aparecido un buen dia en tu cuenta corriente. Todo esto sin saber la fiscalidad que van a imponer a las cryptomonedas para manaña...

Desde luego que algo de tiempo y salud si que te va a costar. :fiufiu:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Feb 2018)

Yo cuando vi el tema de futuros de Chicago me puse en alerta aérea AWACS todos a sus puestos de combate y con el dedo en el gatillo, rápidamente...vendi los ETh's que tenia y solo me he quedado con algo de IOTA en plán nostálgico, ya que creo que puede ser el futuro...estos HDLGPTA que cortan el bacalao (ni bots ni chinos, sino los anglosiones) quieren hacer lo mismo que con el oro...bajarlo a minimos y dejarlo lateral años, para ganar dinero con la bajada y la lateralización eterna...da igual donde uno intente combatirlos y ser uno mismo e independiente (oro, plata, criptos etc..,)...no pueden permitir que nos subamos a sus barbas...destrozan civilizaciones y a fumar puros y a reírse del de abajo, PERO esta vez no me han pillado...:


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (6 Feb 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Sisi. Tu compra BTC, pasalos a ETH y luego cambialos a cualquier cryptoshit china que a estas alturas ya ha desaparecido, para terminar convertidos en tokens de Telepizza. Todo esto trapicheado por internec sin ningun control y/o certificiacion de bancos ni del mercado de valores. Al final explicale a Montoro de donde ha salido ese dinero que ha aparecido un buen dia en tu cuenta corriente. Todo esto sin saber la fiscalidad que van a imponer a las cryptomonedas para manaña...
> 
> Desde luego que algo de tiempo y salud si que te va a costar. :fiufiu:



Deja ya de llorar, si quieres aportar algo útil aporta datos y sino cierra el pico y deja de molestar y pajearte con Montoro. 

Pareciese que te pone el ministro calvo.


----------



## traianus (6 Feb 2018)

Bueno, en 6000 ha entrado pasta a saco. Parece que tenemos soporte pa dias!


----------



## juli (6 Feb 2018)

Cargados X00 LTC y X00 Dash vía confetti de Zentral Banksters.

Que se mueran los feos.


----------



## stiff upper lip (6 Feb 2018)

Eso que se ve en el gráfico intradia del marketcap es un hch invertido?


----------



## davitin (6 Feb 2018)

indenaiks dijo:


> Ser hodler es fácil. Estamos curados de espanto. Yo entré tras la debacle del ATH de 1000$, a 200-250$, me he muerto cienes y cienes de veces.
> 
> Al que haya entrado en 10000-20000 le han jodido pero bien. A ese no le gustará ser hodler por 6-8 meses (o año y medio). A esos les recomiendo que piensen en el ATH de 1000$ y en los que entraron entonces y hodlearon. Se está a duras y a maduras.



El que entro a 20.000 siempre puede comprar ahora y así PROMEDIAR....es una buena técnica para recuperar antes la pasta.


----------



## juli (6 Feb 2018)

Me pierdo entre wallets Android para Triggers . Además, deslizaron que se pasarían de Counterparty a Qtum...y ni puta idea de cómo quedó éso.

Alguien que esté manejado wallet de Counterparty para PC ...u otro medio similar y pueda comentar algo, please ?

Gracias.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Cargados 900 LTC y 900 Dash vía confetti de Zentral Banksters.
> 
> Que se mueran los feos.



Sí señor, suerte con ello.

:


----------



## juli (6 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Sí señor, suerte con ello.
> 
> :



Ateo en eso, pero merci.

Que no haya mala.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ateo en eso, pero merci.
> 
> Que no haya mala. )



Me acabo de partir el eje con las etiquetas...joder es que en este país no hay duda que hay mucho genio e ingenio. :XX:


----------



## san_miguel (6 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Vamos a ver compañeros, que caidas como esta ya ha pasado otras veces, os comento sobre ETH.
> 
> No se si algunos estabais ya por este foro o siguiendo criptoland.
> 
> ...



Ya hemos conseguido el pivot...vamos bien, ahora se hará el remolón..pero si lo pasamos nos vamos a por el 823, haciendo un alto en el camino en el 772 anterior soporte, ahora resistencia, sería perfecto.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (6 Feb 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Sisi. Tu compra BTC, pasalos a ETH y luego cambialos a cualquier cryptoshit china que a estas alturas ya ha desaparecido, para terminar convertidos en tokens de Telepizza. Todo esto trapicheado por internec sin ningun control y/o certificiacion de bancos ni del mercado de valores. Al final explicale a Montoro de donde ha salido ese dinero que ha aparecido un buen dia en tu cuenta corriente. Todo esto sin saber la fiscalidad que van a imponer a las cryptomonedas para manaña...
> 
> Desde luego que algo de tiempo y salud si que te va a costar. :fiufiu:



Ok. Razon llevas pero... Donde pone 70% en todo ese razonamiento?. Es que has dicho que a un forero ya le ha pasado y no digo que no te crea, es que no lo encuentro en el hilo y de verdad que quiero leer ese caso en concreto

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 14:14 ----------




fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Ok. Razon llevas pero... Donde pone 70% en todo ese razonamiento?. Es que has dicho que a un forero ya le ha pasado y no digo que no te crea, es que no lo encuentro en el hilo y de verdad que quiero leer ese caso en concreto
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



Disculpa me he patinado de hilo. Lo del 70% lo dijeron en le hilo de bitcoin. No me hagas caso...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Feb 2018)

Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Deja ya de llorar, si quieres aportar algo útil aporta datos y sino cierra el pico y deja de molestar y pajearte con Montoro.
> 
> Pareciese que te pone el ministro calvo.



Estoy aportando. Estoy dando pistas para que las cryptos que os quedan os las gasteis en viagras rusas, pero no puedo decirlo a las claras porque es una ilegalidad.

*De lo que si que estoy interesado desde el primer dia es que alguien que las haya cambiado por cash y lo haya ingresado en su cuenta en Hijpanistan, nos explique que le ha dicho mi Montoro.*

Porque hasta ahora por aqui solo he leido a himbersores intentando colocar cryptomierda a pardillos y graficas sacadas de debajo de la manga diciendo que hold-hold-hold. ienso:


----------



## silverwindow (6 Feb 2018)

La bolsa tb se ha pegado una buena ostia.
A ver si vamos a la 9756 crisis


----------



## Oira (6 Feb 2018)

Justo estaba viendo ese vídeo. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (6 Feb 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Estoy aportando. Estoy dando pistas para que las cryptos que os quedan os las gasteis en viagras rusas, pero no puedo decirlo a las claras porque es una ilegalidad.
> 
> *De lo que si que estoy interesado desde el primer dia es que alguien que las haya cambiado por cash y lo haya ingresado en su cuenta en Hijpanistan, nos explique que le ha dicho mi Montoro.*
> 
> Porque hasta ahora por aqui solo he leido a himbersores intentando colocar cryptomierda a pardillos y graficas sacadas de debajo de la manga diciendo que hold-hold-hold. ienso:



Yo he colocado 13.000 euros en mis cuentas a fiat y nadie me ha dicho ni mu.

Eso hasta el momento.

Por supuesto, no de golpe y operando entre distintas cuentas para racionar.


----------



## juli (6 Feb 2018)

Unity el exchange descetralizado de PARTE ( ya se remarca ésto , mal rollito ) de la gente de PIVX, no ha sacado su ICO el 1 de febrero previsto...pero están con picapleitos para ver cómo lo hacen, pues es el punto más delicado en USA, las ICOs.

Creo que en máximo 10 días / 2 semanas sacarán la web y el white aper...el modo de salida a Shitland ya está en manos de terceros ( y están en ello, pero esperando una fórmula adecuada que garantice que no haya problemas futuros - Jode, pero así se hacen las cosas - )

En Unity está la gente menos pastelera y mś "dura" de PIVX ( la que más me mola ) . Me llama el asunto, la verdad.


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Ya hemos conseguido el pivot...vamos bien, ahora se hará el remolón..pero si lo pasamos nos vamos a por el 823, haciendo un alto en el camino en el 772 anterior soporte, ahora resistencia, sería perfecto.



ahora mismo el ETHeur haciendo una posible cup w/handle

quicir +20% up si la hace


----------



## Seronoser (6 Feb 2018)

Yo he salido ya del putibex35 a primera hora, y en dos días espero reorganizar mi cash, entre oro, sobre todo, y reforzar alguna posición en crypto.


----------



## arras2 (6 Feb 2018)

Está entrando buena manteca en estos niveles, no se veía en rebotes, tanta chicha. Por ejemplo ethereum...

https://www.tradingview.com/x/PAmTXsl5

Si se compara con la bajada y sus rebotes desde el domingo, se ve como ha aumentado muchoel volumen. Mucha gente está comprando. ¿Posible suelo a corto? Si la siguiente corrección el volumen no se dispara, bajo mi punto de vista sería buena señal a corto plazo.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2018)

Pillo unas wagerr a 0,1955$...solo por el teórico fomo (espero que mejor que la última vez), por las news del día 16.

Un saludo, y a los sufridores, les deseo que tengan su "paraíso con 100 vírgenes o ... 100 mandingos" según sus deseos.

edito:



Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Yo he colocado 13.000 euros en mis cuentas a fiat y nadie me ha dicho ni mu.
> 
> Eso hasta el momento.
> 
> Por supuesto, no de golpe y operando entre distintas cuentas para racionar.






¿tu no eres autónomo en España, verdad?

::


----------



## michinato (6 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Mientras existan vendedores bajará.
> 
> Igual vemos el mítico - 80% desde máximos... Sobre 4000
> 
> ...





Yo aun no tengo claro si esto es un pinchazo de burbuja como los anteriores o si está siendo un ataque coordinado y planificado.

Hay muchas cosas que coinciden en los últimos meses que me hacen pensar mal:

VISA cancelando las tarjetas que hacían fácil la compra de cualquier producto desde criptos (fundamentales en esta etapa para aumentar la adopción de las criptos como método de pago, en lugar de como medio especulativo)
Campaña de desprestigio masiva sobre Tether (que puede ser cierta o no)
Bajada de las criptos anticipándose a la bajada del S&P.
...



Casi todo el mundo está confiado, piensa que va a ser como las veces anteriores y que aunque baje un 80%, tarde o temprano acabará rebotando, por eso no venden. Muchos dicen que son "HODLERS", pero es mentira, los proyectos no les importan una mierda, solo son avariciosos especuladores que creen que aguantando y comportándose como los "HODLERS" de los que han oído hablar ganarán más dinero.


Si esto es un ataque coordinado, no va a ser como las veces anteriores, los atacantes saben que para lograr sus objetivos no puede serlo. Tendrá que ser bastante más brutal, más despiadado y mucho más largo, de modo que poco a poco los menos convencidos en las criptos acaben perdiendo toda esperanza y lo que es peor, aburriendose.


El problema de los atacantes es que a pesar de disponer de enormes recursos, a largo plazo no van a poder evitar que el Mercado triunfe. Las criptomonedas han demostrado una utilidad indiscutible a la hora de transferir riqueza de un lugar a otro sin intermediarios, sin fronteras, ser inconfiscables y resistentes a la censura, y todo eso tiene un valor.

Por eso, salvo fallo en su código, ni BTC ni ETH van a llegar a bajar a 0, porque en algún punto los holders auténticos, que creen que las criptomonedas son una tecnología disrruptiva capaz de cambiar el mundo para mejor, comprarán de nuevo, sin importar cuantos tuvieran anteriormente.



¿Hasta donde puede llegar? Por mi parte creo que podrían bajarlo sin muchos problemas hasta:

BTC 800$
ETH 90$

(+/- 20%)



Imaginad que BTC baja a 2000$, luego sube a 6000$, luego vuelve a bajar a 1500$, luego vuelve a subir a 4000$, luego a bajar a 1200$, luego sube a 2000$ y luego baja a 800$.

¿Habríais vendido en algún momento a lo largo de esa espiral destructiva infernal? Si el 80% no habríais vendido, entonces me he equivocado en mi estimación y lo llevarán a 400$.



PD: Todo lo anterior lleva un "si" delante. Quizás solo estemos pasando por otra fase normal dentro de las sucesivas burbujas y no haya nada que temer, pero si es un ataque, tened por seguro que van a hacer que hasta el HODLER que tuvo una cartera valorada en millones de euros se piense si cambiar sus criptomonedas por 80.000€ antes de que sea demasiado tarde.


----------



## Pirro (6 Feb 2018)

¿Qué de verdad existe en el AT? Me refiero, ¿existe dentro de lo que llaman Análisis Técnico herramientas que permitan deducir el ostión que nos hemos dado en cuestión de menos de un mes?

Tampoco quiero desmerecer el trabajo que se meten algunos foreros, trabajo loable que comparten desinteresadamente, lo respeto profundamente. Pero vamos, creo que este mercado, como todos, se mueve por información privilegiada y fundamentales, por rumores, hypes y FUDs. Y el AT se derrumba a la hora de abordar esos fenómenos.


----------



## silverwindow (6 Feb 2018)

Durante la masacre esta mañana me pille 1 Bitcoin.
1 entero.Mi tesoro.My precious.
Es mi Bitcoin especial.
Nunca lo vendere ni lo tradeare.
SE va convertido en papel dentro de algun viejo libro.

Pillado casi en minimos. 

Hasta el evento Mcaffee no lo saco


----------



## arras2 (6 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> ¿Qué de verdad existe en el AT? Me refiero, ¿existe dentro de lo que llaman Análisis Técnico herramientas que permitan deducir el ostión que nos hemos dado en cuestión de menos de un mes?
> 
> Tampoco quiero desmerecer el trabajo que se meten algunos foreros, trabajo loable que comparten desinteresadamente, lo respeto profundamente. Pero vamos, creo que este mercado, como todos, se mueve por información privilegiada y fundamentales, por rumores, hypes y FUDs. Y el AT se derrumba a la hora de abordar esos fenómenos.



Dan información, como momentos donde las manos fuertes acumulan (aquí es más fácil haciendo analizando carteras por ejemplo), donde distribuyen, etc... Para casos extremos pues es difícil que aporten algo. En un 11-S, evidentemente el AT no lo puede predecir, pero te debería ayudar a salirte a tiempo sin ni siquiera saber que ha pasado. 

Esta ostia la comentó NF cuando BTC falló en los 20K en diciembre. Lo que pasa es que mientras BTC se iba a la puta, las alts seguían de fiesta y no hemos percibido la ostia hasta que ha arrastrado a todo. 

Lo ideal sería combinar fundamentales y AT bajo mi punto de vista.


----------



## Muad'dib (6 Feb 2018)

Enigma subiendo con furia porcina ahora mismo...


----------



## san_miguel (6 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> ¿Qué de verdad existe en el AT? Me refiero, ¿existe dentro de lo que llaman Análisis Técnico herramientas que permitan deducir el ostión que nos hemos dado en cuestión de menos de un mes?
> 
> Tampoco quiero desmerecer el trabajo que se meten algunos foreros, trabajo loable que comparten desinteresadamente, lo respeto profundamente. Pero vamos, creo que este mercado, como todos, se mueve por información privilegiada y fundamentales, por rumores, hypes y FUDs. Y el AT se derrumba a la hora de abordar esos fenómenos.



Pues el AT se basa en movimientos pasados para tratar de preveer lo movimientos futuros con la mayor probabilidad de acertar.

No es infalible, no es una ciencia exacta, pero nos sirve como guía para saber qu ees lo que puede hacer el mercado. 

Si algo sube mucho y no para de subir y subir, por experiencias pasadas apostaría a que va a bajar, puede que no baje, pero habría mas probabilidades de que si lo hiciera. 

Como dices, el AF te puede tirar al traste gran parte del AT o también potenciarlo. En el punto medio esta la virtud...dicen.


----------



## silverwindow (6 Feb 2018)

El AT en Cryptolandia falla mas que una escopeta de feria.
Es mucho mas efectivo utilizar _la fuerza_ que el AT.


----------



## Pirro (6 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Pillo unas wagerr a 0,1955$...solo por el teórico fomo (espero que mejor que la última vez), por las news del día 16.
> 
> Un saludo, y a los sufridores, les deseo que tengan su "paraíso con 100 vírgenes o ... 100 mandingos" según sus deseos.
> 
> ...



Te sigo. A fin de cuentas todo lo "masternodable" lleva implícita la promesa Nescafé. Si no me llevo el Lambo ni el Nescafé quizá pueda sacar otro Dacia a los que buscan lo otro.


----------



## juli (6 Feb 2018)

*
@michinato*


Bueno...un poquillo de mala hostia o frustración por asistir a un desmadre especulativo excesivo e innegable, sí que también puede haber en éso.

Yo creo que no es preciso ser un fundamentalista de un proyecto o varios en concreto para hacer un Jodl "legítimo" - de hecho, ya apuntar algo en ese sentido tiene no poco que cuestionar , tal como yo entiendo las cosas...TODAS las cosas , ya que detesto ser legitimado por nahide ni legitimar a nahide, diox me libre ...cuestión que siempre me ha alejado bastante del proyecto absolutista bitcoñero,hoy afortunadamente bastante más suavizado, por ejemplo -.

Se puede ser jolder de la blockchain...creer que esa tecnología sobrevivirá y tener una cartera "variada". Yo no tengo una fe desmedida en todas mis posiciones...pero sí les veo un punto atractivo , el que sea y en una u otra medida, a todas...dentro de una tecnología que sí creo de gran aporte y que perdurará. El caso es que ese esfuerzo himbersor también quiero rentabilizarlo y sobre todo, asegurarlo...cosa que diversificando en cierta medida, en tiendo que me aseguro mucho más. Desde luego, no quisiera quedarme en unos meses/años con cara de gilipollas porque mi personal interpretación de la blockchain se haya ido al garete por h o por b condicionantes de mercáo o limitaciones de un proyecto y/o sus impulsores que están absolutamente fuera de mi mano y con los que no debo comulgar a pie juntillas a cada paso de su evolución.

Algunas las joldeo por puros matices que creo que otras no recogen ...aunque cómo esos matices se impondrán como personalidad de esos proyectos sea una incógnita. Por ejemplo, un proyecto que sé que te repele, como Phore, por su llegada "a la choriza" a mí sí me transmite, por su mix de anonimato y black market, una propuesta interesante ( y con la que me hice a un precio cojonudo ) ...y no sólo éso, sino que pese a saber que es una posición con gran riesgo de irse al mismo carajo por su gran posibilidad de quedarse en truño de cuarta, la veo una aplicación de lo más práctica si su "personalidad" se dirige hacia ese terreno. Y a la practicidad , personalmente, le doy su peso...y no poco. Y además, veo ese planteamiento agresivo de retornos jugosos por staking & Mnodes un salto cualitativo CONCEPTUAL, no sólo especulativo, respecto a propuestas como PIVX, limitadísimas por su "amarre" de costes ( que , en ocasiones, y a poco que rasques, peden no pasar de ser una pose como otra cualquiera o,cuando menos, perfectamente cuestionable cuado jerarquías personalistas marca de la casa y dificilísimas de evitar en cualquier gran organigrama puedan tener giros de semi-funcionariado , por ejemplo ) Igual que PIVX , probablemente con limitaciones indiscutibles , como hemos discutido otras veces, me parece un avance por su usabiliad, aunque tal vez no represente un avance radical ni disruptivo en cuanto a lo que otras ya hagan antes.

A veces la ortodoxia y los grandes principios limitan tu camino o lo lastran ...o peor, se enmascaran en demagogias baratas ( que son una evolución de lo más habitual en muchos casos en que la vanguardia , el interés público y/o la disrupción priman...pues de ellas a la demagogia , la especulación INTERNA - que ésa es otra - y el snobismo , hay un paso )...y a mí me gustan las blockchains que hacen cosas, con los pies en el suelo y brindando nuevas perspectivas y posibilidades, sin necesidad de sentar cátedra per sé ( que es lo ideal, disrupción en néctar y nuevos caminos, ok...pero siempre con AUTENTICIDAD , cosa que he percibido perdida , o cuando menos, diluída, incluso en giros pasteleros del mismísimo Bitcoin...para qué hablar de más abajo... ). En fin...el caso es que a menudo, para que el idealismo no se diluya como un azucarillo, suele ser mejor una hoja de ruta asequible y paso a paso que grandilocuencias que a menudo acaban en cháchara de todo a 100. Si un sistema se consolida...la excelencia, vendrá sola.

Yo quiero ver una Blockchain echando pús y usada por todo diox...y creo que un gran camino/atajo para éso, es facilitar pasos PRÁCTICOS a los usuarios. Desde ahí...me apunto a las exquisiteces que se quiera, porqué no ? El medio se presta a ello ...pues miel sobre ojuelas, maifrén...pero creo que ese camino es bastante más asequible que el de grandes metas de ética y/o sofisticación y que son muy fáciles de ponerse en la boca...y posiblemente un listón demasiado alto al que sería bien más fácil y hasta probablemente MÁS HONESTO llegar peldaño por peldaño.

Y por cierto...también entre un JODL de puro flagelo y una especulación sin miramientos hay un término medio , que puede ser ajeno a ellos o incluso y por el contrario, un mix de ambos : El de una prosperidad que consolide y proyecte el medio ( que , al final, suele ser común denominador a que casi cualquier tecnología prometedora perviva y se desparrame hacia el uso masivo - y generalmente y por muy "libre y salvaje" que se exponga en el "cartel de la puerta" , también a que cuente con los respaldo$ pertinente$ para trascender y ser adoptado - ).


----------



## Bucanero (6 Feb 2018)

No se si se ha puesto aquí. Os pongo la descripción del titulo de un enlace en youtube sobre el tema de impuestos. Es de una abogada española que se dedica a temas de tributación de criptomonedas. Espero os sirva. A mi me ha aclarado algunas cosas y otras me ha dejado peor. 

Titulo en you tube (He invertido en crypto, ¿Ahora qué?) canal:avalbit


----------



## Atheist (6 Feb 2018)

Seguro que lo aclaran en el video de arriba, pero no tengo tiempo de verlo así que pregunto. 

¿lo de hacienda, EN LA PRÁCTICA, aplicaría al dinero que has llevado a tu cuenta bancaria procedente de cryptos o si has hecho pasos de BTC a USD en tu exchange sin mover el fiat de ahí también se pispan? Entiendo que esto último sería mucho más complicado, al menos hoy por hoy con lo en pañales que está este tema. ¿no?


----------



## juli (6 Feb 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> Seguro que lo aclaran en el video de arriba, pero no tengo tiempo de verlo así que pregunto.
> 
> ¿lo de hacienda, EN LA PRÁCTICA, aplicaría al dinero que has llevado a tu cuenta bancaria procedente de cryptos o si has hecho pasos de BTC a USD en tu exchange sin mover el fiat de ahí también se pispan? Entiendo que esto último sería mucho más complicado, al menos hoy por hoy con lo en pañales que está este tema. ¿no?



Joder...si la agencia tribuaria de turno tiene alguna queja llevándole unos lucros limpios de polvo y paja que alguien aporte con toda su buena fe, pues no problemo...que planteen su "boleta". Es que encima de que te mueves en un ambiente donde el choriceo es norma les tienes que llevar la huella digital de tus partenaires bielorrusos, cuando mil veces sólo sin que roben demasiado ya respiras a pleno pulmón ? Ámox, no me jodax...

Qué cree el personal, que van a ponerse a anudar wallets , bucear en Tor y a ponerte 5 sherlock holmes en la chepa para joderte 15 napos ? Que muevan el ojete y se curren un standard aseadito de una puta vez , que es lo que les toca.

Personalmente, no veo porqué cojones mientras eso no se dé la gente se pirre por plantarse en la ofi de turno con el carné en la boca y su pasta reintegrada al puto sistema bankster de su cuerda con el que ya han demostrado que hacen lo que les sale de los huevos mientras no les archidemuestres que no toca...y lo que se "pierda" por el camino...ya sabes a cuenta de quién va a ser... 

Que una cosa es ser un choro...y otra, gilipollas.


----------



## Divad (6 Feb 2018)

Primicia de Sirin Labs en el congreso de finales de febrero en Barcelona
Twitter

quien quiera comentarla en discord es bienvenido 
Discord


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (6 Feb 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto aquí. Os pongo la descripción del titulo de un enlace en youtube sobre el tema de impuestos. Es de una abogada española que se dedica a temas de tributación de criptomonedas. Espero os sirva. A mi me ha aclarado algunas cosas y otras me ha dejado peor.
> 
> Titulo en you tube (He invertido en crypto, ¿Ahora qué?) canal:avalbit



Buen aporte, el vídeo aclara bastantes cosillas y bastantes dudas.


----------



## Luizmi (6 Feb 2018)

Tengo un monton de chapas variadas en kucoin en los proyectos más diversos, la mayoría estampadas contra el suelo, sacarlas ahora a eth o similar lo descarto porque las perdidas serían finas.., pero cambiarlas por chapas de otros proyectos, o sea, recojo los restos de las coins que tengo y las cambio por otras de proyectos con proyección, que tambíen están baratas, voy a seguir teniendo los mismos USD, pero esta vez invertidos en algo con más futuro..., alguna recomendación de chapas kucoineras?


----------



## Bucanero (6 Feb 2018)

Si es que no puedo leeros, El oso aun estaba un poco lejos para mi pero le he tirado. Verichain, Inis de momento. Creo que no es mal punto de entrada pero no estoy seguro de que pueda bajar algo más. Eah me ha podido el veros comprar.


----------



## juli (6 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Te sigo. A fin de cuentas todo lo "masternodable" lleva implícita la promesa Nescafé. Si no me llevo el Lambo ni el Nescafé quizá pueda sacar otro Dacia a los que buscan lo otro.



Lambo con Mnodes ?

Sabes que Mojón te llamará estafador desdel pasocebra, no ? Estamox mentalizadax ? 

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 19:34 ----------




muad'dib dijo:


> Enigma subiendo con furia porcina ahora mismo...



Han soltáo un vídeo para dummies en su discord.

Anglo dummies, por supuestón.

The Enigma Protocol - Scalable Privacy for Blockchains - YouTube

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 19:40 ----------

Formulario de una chati que parece delimitar bastante perfiles a pipear :

Script - Documentos de Google


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Te sigo. A fin de cuentas todo lo "masternodable" lleva implícita la promesa Nescafé. Si no me llevo el Lambo ni el Nescafé quizá pueda sacar otro Dacia a los que buscan lo otro.



Yo con un forito de segunda mano me sobra.

El 90% de las veces uso el coche es para recorrer 20Km, y un par de veces al año para hacer 1200Km al día...así que a mi el lambo...

Prefiero una autocaravana...eso sí me haría mucha ilusión.

Yo tengo una desgracia magna...nunca supe en que gastar la pasta, tuviera nada o tuviera 10M de €, dudo que nadie notase la diferencia en mi.

Cada uno vale para lo que vale, y yo sé que no valgo para disfrutar del dinero.

Un saludo, y veremos si sale bien la cosa, el mensaje de *Michinato* de antes me ha dejado un poco "trastocado"...si lo dijera el "*Clapham* hasta me alegraría pero viniendo de él... :ouch:


----------



## Atheist (6 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Joder...si la agencia tribuaria de turno tiene alguna queja llevándole unos lucros limpios de polvo y paja que alguien aporte con toda su buena fe, pues no problemo...que planteen su "boleta". Es que encima de que te mueves en un ambiente donde el choriceo es norma les tienes que llevar la huella digital de tus partenaires bielorrusos, cuando mil veces sólo sin que roben demasiado ya respiras a pleno pulmón ? Ámox, no me jodax...
> 
> Qué cree el personal, que van a ponerse a anudar wallets , bucear en Tor y a ponerte 5 sherlock holmes en la chepa para joderte 15 napos ? Que muevan el ojete y se curren un standard aseadito de una puta vez , que es lo que les toca.
> 
> ...



Pero Juli, si me parece muy bien, pero yo estoy hablando del dinero FIAT que generas en los exchanges cuando vendes coins. Para eso entiendo que no tendrían que hacer mucha historia. Es igual que el dinero que tienes en una casa de apuestas deportivas o en una casa de poker.


----------



## Carlos1 (6 Feb 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> Tengo un monton de chapas variadas en kucoin en los proyectos más diversos, la mayoría estampadas contra el suelo, sacarlas ahora a eth o similar lo descarto porque las perdidas serían finas.., pero cambiarlas por chapas de otros proyectos, o sea, recojo los restos de las coins que tengo y las cambio por otras de proyectos con proyección, que tambíen están baratas, voy a seguir teniendo los mismos USD, pero esta vez invertidos en algo con más futuro..., alguna recomendación de chapas kucoineras?




Para mi VEN, WTC y NANO (las 3 las tienes en Kucoin) son una apuesta segura. Proyectos que se ven muy serios a medio-largo plazo, esas 3 las tengo para holdearlas a muerte, y en cuanto pueda meter mas fiat, serán de las primeras que quiero engordar.


----------



## juli (6 Feb 2018)

Atheist dijo:


> Pero Juli, si me parece muy bien, pero yo estoy hablando del dinero FIAT que generas en los exchanges cuando vendes coins. Para eso entiendo que no tendrían que hacer mucha historia. Es igual que el dinero que tienes en una casa de apuestas deportivas o en una casa de poker.



Sí,sí...si es de cajón.

QUE LO DIGAN.

Mientras tanto, con mi pasta por delante en una urna a consultarles...los cojones.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 19:49 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Yo tengo una desgracia magna...nunca supe en que gastar la pasta...



Para que haluego digan que las rubias son tontas...

Una en cada brazo y ya verás cómo te dan ideas... 

( yo, ahí, lo que nunca supe es mantenerla )


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Joder...si la agencia tribuaria de turno tiene alguna queja llevándole unos lucros limpios de polvo y paja que alguien aporte con toda su buena fe, pues no problemo...que planteen su "boleta". Es que encima de que te mueves en un ambiente donde el choriceo es norma les tienes que llevar la huella digital de tus partenaires bielorrusos, cuando mil veces sólo sin que roben demasiado ya respiras a pleno pulmón ? Ámox, no me jodax...
> 
> Qué cree el personal, que van a ponerse a anudar wallets , bucear en Tor y a ponerte 5 sherlock holmes en la chepa para joderte 15 napos ? Que muevan el ojete y se curren un standard aseadito de una puta vez , que es lo que les toca.
> 
> ...



Joer. O vivis en Haiti o sois unos casapapis que el unico dinero propio que habeis visto en vuestra vida es el que le sisais del monedero a vuestra madre.

Por desgracia, Hacienda la ley de presuncion de inocencia se la pasa por el forro y es el ciudadano quien debe demostrar su no culpabilidad *todos los años*. Si te preguntan de donde ha salido un dinero de repente, no van a ser ellos los que "van a ponerse a anudar wallets , bucear en Tor y a ponerte 5 sherlock holmes en la chepa para joderte 15 napos", no... vas a ser tu quien tenga que hacerlo y reza para que acepten como justificacion una captura de pantalla de tu conversacion con un trader ruso.

Ok, si estamos hablando de unos miles de euros, se reparten entre cuentas y a esperar que no salte una luz roja en los ordenadores de Montoro. Porque lo que es filtrar esa transaccion, lo van a hacer igual que hacen con el ultimo centimo que se mueve en ese pais. Y si por "15 napos" el ordenador decide que tienes una luz roja, preparate a disfrutar de un viaje que nunca imaginaste.

Pero la gran pregunta es: como se lo montan todos estos expertos himbersores que hablan por aqui de ganancias de x20? Lo ponen en una cuenta en China y despues recogen el cash en algun poligono industrial, como hacen todos los patriotas panameños?

Mas ejemplos claros y concisos sobre este tema que creo que preocupa a muchos cryptoposeedores, harian de este jilo algo mucho mas instructivo e interesante que teorizar sobre velas y complots illuminatti para acabar con el bitcoin. :Aplauso:


----------



## juli (6 Feb 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Joer. O vivis en Haiti o sois unos casapapis...



He soltáo más y a más agencias tributarias que tú en 6 reencarnaciones, perdonavidas.

Aprende solo, maifrén.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2018)

Para los artistas de los tokens de ETH ... ¿alguno sabe de que va DAY?

Me gustan los proyectos con pocas coins, si alguno sabe de que va y tiene "tintes" de algo, se le podría meter...todavía no ha saltado.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (6 Feb 2018)

Por cierto...dónde andará el Maestro mexicano aquél que llamaba maestro a todo quisqui, el muy cachondo.

Sus posts de ETH eran míticos. A ver si vuelve.


----------



## Divad (6 Feb 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Primicia de Sirin Labs en el congreso de finales de febrero en Barcelona
> Twitter
> 
> quien quiera comentarla en discord es bienvenido
> Discord



Seguimos con el cachondeo 
Twitter

Hablarán?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Aprende solo, maifrén.



No, si ya se que en este jilo poco hay que aprender...


----------



## haruki murakami (6 Feb 2018)

Bull trap señores!!!!! nos estan engañando. No me fio para nada de esta subida...asi tenga volumen


----------



## san_miguel (6 Feb 2018)

Bueno, pues hemos conseguido llegar a la resistencia de 772, lo cual está muy bien. 

Ahora diría que toca relajarse y corregir en las próximas horas hasta los 668-680 aprox...pullback y a romper los 772 de nuevo para seguir subiendo.

Esto si los asiáticos no se ponen a comprar como locos que nos iriamos a R1 823usd.


----------



## silverwindow (6 Feb 2018)

Sanstalin,el anticryptos que se pasa todo el puto dia aqui metido..


Jojojo mucha bilis,mucha envidia,mucho deposito al 1% 

No sufras por nuestro dinero,que ya nos ocupamos nosotros y lo ponemos a buen recaudo,saco de mierda.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Bull trap señores!!!!! nos estan engañando. No me fio para nada de esta subida...asi tenga volumen



Ahí está la clave.

No sabes lo que es el miedo hasta que lo sientes de verdad, una vez lo has sentido, comprendes que es una sensación que no quieres volver a pasar si puedes evitarlo.

Os dije ayer que cuando todo se calmase, muchos holders se saldrían en la cota de los 10K si llegase, incluso muchos lo harían en perdidas, y por eso costaría un huevo ver de nuevo una subida vertical.

La subida del 2013 hasta los 1200 fue vertical e insana, sin embargo el siguiente ataque a los 1200 muchos meses más tardes, fue de modo más ordenado y natural.

Creo que si volviéramos a 20K con un escenario ascendente que se prolongase durante un año o más, sería el modo de afianzar este chiringuito y darle mayor seriedad "cara la galería"

Cuando veáis verticalidades extremas en las subidas, sabed siempre que se pagan sí, o SÍ


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Sanstalin,el anticryptos que se pasa todo el puto dia aqui metido..
> 
> 
> Jojojo mucha bilis,mucha envidia,mucho deposito al 1%
> ...



Envidia? Quiero saber que hacer con mis euros en el hipotetico caso que hubiera invertido en cryptos y ahora en plena bajada deseara vender para esperar tiempos mejores. Meter pasta en una web rusa y mirar como sube y baja la cotizacion de algun cryptoshit no hace falta que me lo expliquen, que lo sabe hacer hasta una persona como tu. ienso:

Pero vamos, veo que es un tema que hiere muchas susceptibilidades. De que hay que hablar aqui para ser un buen chico y ser aceptado en la cryptopandi? Sobre los yates que me voy a comprar con las ganancias, sin entrar en mas detalles que los caballos del motor?¿ :o

Una verdadera lastima que esto ocurra en el hilo oficial y con chincheta de "especulacion con altcoins" de Foroburbuja.


----------



## traianus (6 Feb 2018)

HCH invertido de libro, nos vamos a 9000


----------



## arras2 (6 Feb 2018)

traianus dijo:


> HCH invertido de libro, nos vamos a 9000



A mi me sale 8800, siempre y cuando rebote en 7400. Si lo perfora, figura fallida.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> En caso de vender ahora tendrías que pagar sobre los beneficios.
> 
> La cosa está muy clara:
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es ser fiscalmente residente en otra área del mundo, mucho menos restrictiva, en todos los aspectos.


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (6 Feb 2018)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo mejor es ser fiscalmente residente en otra área del mundo, mucho menos restrictiva, en todos los aspectos.



Esa solución puede ser útil o no, para alguien que tenga en criptos más de un millón, no esté atado a una familia y esté dispuesto a irse a vivir a un país muy, muy lejano.

De ese modo podría perder el contacto con sus amistades, familiares, etc. Y si tiene que cambiar toda su vida, y tener a su mujer e hijos lejos de sus raices... personalmente no lo veo. También es cierto que no es mi caso, a lo mejor si yo ganase millones con esto me iba, pero hoy por hoy toca pagar aunque me pese.

Además, aunque te fueras a otro país, durante 2017 fuiste residente en España; por lo tanto existe obligación de aflojar aunque te vayas mañana a residir al menos 183 días de 2018 en otro lado.

Cada uno que haga lo que quiera, yo dormiré tranquilo pagando mis diezmos y primicias. Mientras lo tenía en un depósito me cogían la mordida y el interés que me daban era de risa. Con esto, aunque pague más, también gano más.


PD: ¿De verdad se ha acabado la correción? Yo asumía que el BTC bajaría a 2000-3000.


----------



## haruki murakami (6 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ante todo THANKEAD al clapham ...
> Ultimamente el clapham esta muy dolido ...una pausa pal buchito de cafe porque nota un descenso bitconico del numero de THANKS
> y eso que el clapham se lo curra , pero ni esa ...
> El clapham tiene informacion suculenta , parece que no , pero si y tra la la se hace el chivo loco pero el clapham es como el dragon de Komodo
> ...



Thankeado, porque estoy totalmente de acuerdo! lo dije en la pagina anterior. Es un bull trap.


----------



## onlycw (6 Feb 2018)

No lo thankees que se viene arriba y se acaba comportando como lo que es.


----------



## juli (6 Feb 2018)

Qué tal van Gate.io y/o Bibox ? Quiero una coin que mueven allí.


----------



## joTTa (6 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Y por ultimo ...parece que hay un patron horario ...para las subidas
> y bajadas ...y ahora ( tarde en la costa este ) toca subida , esperemos a la medianoche y vereis que risas ...
> 
> Ni un misero THANKS



Te dejo mi thanks.

lo del patrón horario me interesa, puede que sea la única forma de ganar en tiempos revueltos. Las subidas corresponderían a la costa este USA y las bajadas a China? alguien ha estudiado mas estos patrones horarios que nos pueda iluminar?


----------



## Gian Gastone (6 Feb 2018)

Hqabia puesto un Stop Loss con la opcion tralling stop, la cuestion es que en unos segundos ha habido una oscilacion muy rapida en el part ETH/EUR que me ha saltado el stop con una pequeña perdida. ¿Esas oscilaciones tan rapidas son los bots?. eSTOY empezando con en trading intradia.


----------



## besto (7 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Qué tal van Gate.io y/o Bibox ? Quiero una coin que mueven allí.



gate.io va muy bien. Tienen app para el movil y todo. De los mejores exchanges que he probado en mi opinion.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2018 at 00:28 ----------

Yo un poco jodido. Ayer entré fuerte pero el punto de entrada no fue bueno y aunque puse los stops bastante abajo me han saltado la mitad. Total, que me he comido un buen rejonazo y encima me he perdido parcialmente el rebote. 

Es lo que tiene ser un oportunista


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> El AT en Cryptolandia falla mas que una escopeta de feria.
> Es mucho mas efectivo utilizar _la fuerza_ que el AT.



discrepo totalmente


----------



## species8472 (7 Feb 2018)

Me he visto la sesion de la sec con los senadores y ha sido muy positiva para el mundo crypto. De hecho diría que se mostraban entusiasmados con la tecnología blockchain y sus posibilidades de uso. Uno ha llegaso a decir que ojalá la hubieran tenido implementada en 2008, que les habría ayudado mucho a llevar un seguimiento de los movimientos de fondos.

Lo único que si se ha insistido es en meter orden en las ICOs que si consideran que deberían regirse por laa normas habituales de securities y captación de fondos

Respecto a las monedas puras qye han surgido sin ICO ni un pero

En general muy positiva


----------



## juli (7 Feb 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Me he visto la sesion de la sec con los senadores y ha sido muy positiva para el mundo crypto. De hecho diría que se mostraban entusiasmados con la tecnología blockchain y sus posibilidades de uso. Uno ha llegaso a decir que ojalá la hubieran tenido implementada en 2008, que les habría ayudado mucho a llevar un seguimiento de los movimientos de fondos.
> 
> Lo único que si se ha insistido es en meter orden en las ICOs que si consideran que deberían regirse por laa normas habituales de securities y captación de fondos
> 
> ...



por el artículo que circulaba por ahí estos días de los 2 peces gordos, era exactamente lo que se podía deducir.

El ICO es el diablo que apalear. Cojonudo...a ver si se confirma.


----------



## species8472 (7 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> por el artículo que circulaba por ahí estos días de los 2 peces gordos, era exactamente lo que se podía deducir.
> 
> El ICO es el diablo que apalear. Cojonudo...a ver si se confirma.



Pero tampoco apalear. Era regularlas para evitar el caos e inseguridad que hay ahora. Pero lo que ya hay lo han bendecido


----------



## Kukulkam (7 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Qué tal van Gate.io y/o Bibox ? Quiero una coin que mueven allí.



LA JNT? Bibox va tope


----------



## juli (7 Feb 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Pero tampoco apalear. Era regularlas para evitar el caos e inseguridad que hay ahora. Pero lo que ya hay lo han bendecido



Bueno...en Unity, el Dezexchange de PIVX, dicen que sin finiquitar legalmente todo lo referente al ICO, no mueven ficha ni jartos.

---------------------------

Sólo en el top 100 , ETH & Cascada, a menos de 20.000 kilos de BTC.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2018 at 01:29 ----------




Kukulkam dijo:


> LA JNT? Bibox va tope



La esperaba desde el día 1 , tras ver de qué iba en una charleta del advisor nº1, el tal Tapscott . Con los trazos generales y saber que el presi de TAAS está en el ajo, ya estaba pilláo...pero estaba leyendo el paper y aunque se me va, pinta el copón bendito...mercadeo con bonos, fiat y todo tipo de activos.

Me pilla fuera de casa y no puedo cargar...me cagontó.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Feb 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Esa solución puede ser útil o no, para alguien que tenga en criptos más de un millón, no esté atado a una familia y esté dispuesto a irse a vivir a un país muy, muy lejano.
> 
> De ese modo podría perder el contacto con sus amistades, familiares, etc. Y si tiene que cambiar toda su vida, y tener a su mujer e hijos lejos de sus raices... personalmente no lo veo. También es cierto que no es mi caso, a lo mejor si yo ganase millones con esto me iba, pero hoy por hoy toca pagar aunque me pese.
> 
> ...



Cada uno es libre, por supuesto, de hacer lo que prefiera. Te aportaba una idea, dependiendo de tu cantidad de dinero cryptoniano, o fiat.

Yo vivo a 7.000 km de mis familiares, y hablo todos los días con ellos. Y les tengo a 7 horas de avión, por precios razonables. Tengo a mi madre a todas horas en el whatsapp dando el coñazo... Por cierto, sabes que si estás 6 meses en otro país, fiscalmente no declaras en españa verdad? No te hace falta perder contacto con tu mundo. Pero hay que elegir un país que tenga acuerdos contra la doble imposición, para que Montoro no te choricee después.
Hay muchos, bonitos y baratos.

El mundo cambia amigo, y hoy no es como hace 10 años, te lo aseguro.
Eso sí, la pena es que no tengo un millón en cryptos 
A cambio el fisco aquí me roba un 24 y no un 47. Imagínate con las cryptos, que aquí no saben ni lo que es...salvo los que han montado 4 cajeros de bitcoin y dash en el país...a unos precios de escándalo, eso sí.

2017 está perdido fiscalmente...es obvio. Pero es bueno tener planes b y c en la vida.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Feb 2018)

Alguien sabe algo de Coinsmarket? Se han ido con el dinero de la gente?


----------



## san_miguel (7 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Bueno, pues hemos conseguido llegar a la resistencia de 772, lo cual está muy bien.
> 
> Ahora diría que toca relajarse y corregir en las próximas horas hasta los 668-680 aprox...pullback y a romper los 772 de nuevo para seguir subiendo.
> 
> Esto si los asiáticos no se ponen a comprar como locos que nos iriamos a R1 823usd.




Buenos días, hoy lo ideal para mi es que bajasemos a la zona entre los 680-640, hacer hombro cabeza hombro invertido como señalo y despegar 

las alternativas son:


Que baje aún más para hacer doble suelo para despues subir

Que se quede en lateral en torno a los 710 y mañana de madrugada pegar un gran impulso y subir.


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Feb 2018)

No entiendo lo de Ardor y su cambio con btc. 
En HitBtc están a 
0.000083580 Ardor ARDR to Bitcoin BTC Exchange / HitBTC
pero en otros exchanges están mucho más bajos:
0,00005127 Ardor (ARDR) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (7 Feb 2018)

indenaiks dijo:


> No entiendo lo de Ardor y su cambio con btc.
> En HitBtc están a
> 0.000083580 Ardor ARDR to Bitcoin BTC Exchange / HitBTC
> pero en otros exchanges están mucho más bajos:
> 0,00005127 Ardor (ARDR) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Supongo que es por falta de liquidez: el libro de órdenes debe tener muy pocos ardores :: a la venta y en cuanto alguien compra en un exchange liquida varias órdenes (liquida varios tramos del libro) y sube exageradamente de precio. De ahí las diferencias entre un exchange y otro, y las posibilidades de aprovecharse del arbitraje para el que sepa.


----------



## san_miguel (7 Feb 2018)

Ojo que estamos en un punto clave, si lo rompe nos podemos ir a R1, 865usd


----------



## Cevilan (7 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> La esperaba desde el día 1 , tras ver de qué iba en una charleta del advisor nº1, el tal Tapscott . Con los trazos generales y saber que el presi de TAAS está en el ajo, ya estaba pilláo...pero estaba leyendo el paper y aunque se me va, pinta el copón bendito...mercadeo con bonos, fiat y todo tipo de activos.
> 
> Me pilla fuera de casa y no puedo cargar...me cagontó.



Te sigo, he comprado unas cuantas. No muchas la verdad.


----------



## Piotr (7 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Ojo que estamos en un punto clave, si lo rompe nos podemos ir a R1, 865usd



Roto parece ser.


----------



## EDV (7 Feb 2018)

Han caido un montón antes pero subidas casi de mínimo un 30%...

NEO casi un 60%, la virgen. Es la que me preocupaba por la política de China porque podía hacerle mucho daño pero veo que sigue el interés en ella.


----------



## hoppe (7 Feb 2018)

A los que comentan que el AT no sirve de nada en criptos, no estoy en nada de acuerdo. Aceptamos que ninguno podemos predecir que pasará, pero el AT si ayuda a la hora de entrar o salir.

Tampoco son infalibles los fundamentales, cuantos hemos visto que si pasan será un "to the moon", y luego ni se notan. Lo ideal, como comenta arras2, es la combinacion de los dos.

Yo no soy de muchos indicadores y tonterias, me guio mas por fibos, tendencias y patrones de velas.

El grafico es de hace una hora, lo he grabado antes de salir de casa:







Los fibos los tengo marcados desde el 20 de enero mas o menos. Vemos como en la caida, se ha parado justo en el fijo de 567$ (casualidad?) y rebota hacia arriba. Parada justo en la linea de tendencia. En el grafico actual parece que está rompiendo la linea, veremos al cierre de vela.

Lo que si me dice (por lo menos a mi) mi AT, es el punto bueno de entrada. Para asegurar al máximo el tiro, tenemos que superar al alza el fibo de 899 despues de romper tendencia, y llegar a cualquiera de los azules. Contra mas alto el azul, mas aseguramos la entrada (pero menos ganancias, claro). Los azules estan al 11%, 11^2% y 11^3%, gracias Negrofuturo porque esto no lo conocia y tirando de historico veo que funciona bastante bien.

Lo que si está claro es que cualquier entrada ahora mismo no nos asegura nada.


----------



## Kukulkam (7 Feb 2018)

Cevilan dijo:


> Te sigo, he comprado unas cuantas. No muchas la verdad.



Esta muy cañera jibrel networks, cuando se extienda va a sustituir al temido tether, con un valor "pegado" al dolar , euro, yen etc, algo asi he entendido yo del lio que trae.

Detrás hay señores con turbantes y mucho banco del golfo , saldra en binance y la mayoria de exchanges top, yo creo que valdra entre 4/5$ cuando volvamos a la "normalidad"

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Supongo que es por falta de liquidez: el libro de órdenes debe tener muy pocos ardores :: a la venta y en cuanto alguien compra en un exchange liquida varias órdenes (liquida varios tramos del libro) y sube exageradamente de precio. De ahí las diferencias entre un exchange y otro, y las posibilidades de aprovecharse del arbitraje para el que sepa.



Lleva asi desde ayer a las 20:00, con órdenes que no se ejecutan. En Poloniex no se tradeaba este cambio por "Problemas técnicos con el wallet que han de solucionar los del equipo de ARDR". 

Pasa algo raro con Ardor, al menos en estos exchange. Iba a comprar unos miles pero me eché atrás.

O es algo relacionado con las comisiones y no entra por depósito drecto de ARDRs, o el carry-trade de otros exchanges via BTC os forra, a los que podais tradear a .00005X allí y traeros luego los ardor a HitBtc. ¿Funciona bien la wallet de ARDR?


----------



## lurker (7 Feb 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Esta muy cañera jibrel networks, cuando se extienda va a sustituir al temido tether, con un valor "pegado" al dolar , euro, yen etc, algo asi he entendido yo del lio que trae.
> 
> Detrás hay señores con turbantes y mucho banco del golfo , saldra en binance y la mayoria de exchanges top, yo creo que valdra entre 4/5$ cuando volvamos a la "normalidad"
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



fácilmente , con un supply de 141M... :baba: pedazo de ICO, tenía que haber pillado más :XX:


----------



## tixel (7 Feb 2018)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cada uno es libre, por supuesto, de hacer lo que prefiera. Te aportaba una idea, dependiendo de tu cantidad de dinero cryptoniano, o fiat.
> 
> Yo vivo a 7.000 km de mis familiares, y hablo todos los días con ellos. Y les tengo a 7 horas de avión, por precios razonables. Tengo a mi madre a todas horas en el whatsapp dando el coñazo... Por cierto, sabes que si estás 6 meses en otro país, fiscalmente no declaras en españa verdad? No te hace falta perder contacto con tu mundo. Pero hay que elegir un país que tenga acuerdos contra la doble imposición, para que Montoro no te choricee después.
> Hay muchos, bonitos y baratos.
> ...



Si estas a 7000Km no estas a 7h de casa. Ponle 12 tirando muy por lo bajo. Y eso saliendote el avión en el momento que tu quisieras. Si no vete pensando en un día bien a gusto.


----------



## arras2 (7 Feb 2018)

Parece que la figura a corto que hizo BTC ayer de HCH invertido se está cumpliendo. Proyección los 8800. Pero a saber que hará ya que esto está zumbado. El 7800 correspondía con el nivel de negrofuturo 1,093^3 y parece que lo ha roto con algo de volumen. A ve si a corto nos dan un puto respiro y lo aguanta.


----------



## juli (7 Feb 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Detrás hay señores con turbantes ...



Y otros pájaros sueltos con unas referencias que... ej :

"Abbas Zuaiter
Capital Markets Advisor
Former COO Soros Fund"

Jibrel Network

( Abbas F. ("Eddy") Zuaiter

Zuaiter Capital Holdings, LLC

Greater *New York City Area
Investment Management* ( La peruish Jili-tón y la Keity Pérui y pijerío de su cuerda ya conocerán sus ofis de la gran manzana...además de otros "asesoráos" de mayor enjundia y sentidiño - por cierto...cuánto tadará en llegar el primer Madoff Premium a Shitland ??? - ).

Current	

*Zuaiter Capital Holdings, LLC, The Capital Holdings Funds plc, ARAB Bank, Plc.*

Previous	

*Arab Bank, Soros Fund Management LLC, PricewaterhouseCoopers LLP*

Education	

*Georgetown University McDonough School of Business )*

https://www.linkedin.com/in/abbas-f-eddy-zuaiter-51832a9


en fin...éstos seguro que también andan en que la blockchain se finiquita pasado mañana y tal... Pajillas mentales de ninis con acné ... :rolleye: :


----------



## juli (7 Feb 2018)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Lo pregunto por que el proyecto me gusta, pero no hago caridad, no les voy a regalar mi dinero sino es para "ser propietario"



Es bastante evidente que esas certezas son tal vez el mayor talón de Aquiles del hylo y que habrá que ponerse las pilas en ello. Claudius ya apuntó un par de rangos a contemplar sobre derechos de propiedad...aunque personalmente no veo cómo extrapolarlos para empezar por ahí los análisis de propuestas llamativas que van surgiendo.

Lo que sí parece es que pinta un buen token DE TRANSICIÓN fluída a fiat ( entre otras cosas ). Y yo esa pieza, por pura práctica, la echo de menos como ninguna otra... La milongaza de las Cards, sin ser una puerta ideal a fiat, ha sido de lo más jodida este invierno...

Más allá de ello, Taas es una posición de la que estoy encantado...y un buen aval para mí. Para desconfianza, por cierto...la que hubo en ese proyecto hasta su primer reparto. Su btctalk era de "Historias para no dormir"... ( y menos mal que no hice caso a la prudencia - casi - debida )


----------



## Piotr (7 Feb 2018)

Durante esta semana/la que viene ETH tendría que llegar a los 1050 y superarlos ampliamente para decir que esta correció se ha terminado. De lo contrario seguiríamos hablando de rebote de gato muerto numero 284324383 y podríamos llegar a otro mínimo.


----------



## silverwindow (7 Feb 2018)

Si claro y si supera los 2000 tambien lo podriamos dar por terminado
Y si luego vuelve a bajar a 1000, es que esta bajando.
Y si sube es que esta subiendo.

Me encanta el AT.


----------



## san_miguel (7 Feb 2018)

Momento clave para BTC


----------



## coolerman (7 Feb 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de Coinsmarket? Se han ido con el dinero de la gente?



Toda la pinta de que es SCAM.
Yo tenía allí unas monedillas, las di por perdidas desde el primer off de la web.
Menudos higos de fruta.


----------



## arras2 (7 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si claro y si supera los 2000 tambien lo podriamos dar por terminado
> Y si luego vuelve a bajar a 1000, es que esta bajando.
> Y si sube es que esta subiendo.
> 
> Me encanta el AT.



Si supera los 2000, barcos, putas y nieve para todos. Si baja los 1000, dacias y chopped.


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (7 Feb 2018)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cada uno es libre, por supuesto, de hacer lo que prefiera. Te aportaba una idea, dependiendo de tu cantidad de dinero cryptoniano, o fiat.
> 
> Yo vivo a 7.000 km de mis familiares, y hablo todos los días con ellos. Y les tengo a 7 horas de avión, por precios razonables. Tengo a mi madre a todas horas en el whatsapp dando el coñazo... Por cierto, sabes que si estás 6 meses en otro país, fiscalmente no declaras en españa verdad? No te hace falta perder contacto con tu mundo. Pero hay que elegir un país que tenga acuerdos contra la doble imposición, para que Montoro no te choricee después.
> Hay muchos, bonitos y baratos.
> ...





Entiendo tu punto de vista y de paso quiero dejar muy claro que no defiendo a los de hacienda, ni tampoco me ilusiona pagar impuestos. Lo que sucede es que no quiero que acaben embargando todos mis bienes dentro de 4 años.

Por lo que dices, vives muy, muy lejos de tu familia y amigos de España aunque mantienes contacto con ellos; pero sabes que no puedes estar con ellos a diario, salir a dar una vuelta con ellos, tomar unos vermuts, ir a tomar el sol, comer juntos todos los fines de semana, abrazarlos casi a diario, encontrarte con ellos cada poco tiempo y charlar, quedar cada semana o dos a echar una pachanga… ese tipo de cosas. Es decir, tu vida a cambiado mucho desde que te fuiste tan lejos de España y más concretamente, desde que te fuiste de tu ciudad o pueblo.

Yo también he vivido largas temporadas lejos de mi localidad de “pertenencia”, incluso he vivido en otro país bastante tiempo; pero para mí vivir cerca de mis seres más queridos y vernos cara a cara muy a menudo no tiene precio, claro que cada uno vive y siente la vida a su manera.
Estoy convencido de que si vives tan lejos no es por capricho, ni porque quieras eludir pagar impuestos en España, será por vuestro trabajo; pero no todos tenemos la obligación de trabajar tan lejos de nuestros seres más queridos.

Para mí, repito, para mí no vale la pena irme a un país lejano con otro idioma, otras costumbres, otro clima, otro sistema impositivo, otro sistema sanitario… y empezar de cero; si para alguno de los que participan en este foro merece la pena estaría bien que cuando de verdad lo hagan que lo contasen aquí y nos alegraremos por ellos. Que ya hay alguno que lo ha hecho y es feliz… ole sus cojones, pero algo me dice que en este sentido hay algún pechopalomo que a la hora de la verdad pagará o vivirá asustado y si no es así que nos cuente a dónde se ha ido. Lo demás como dice Clapham2 es mierda de gallina y tiene razón.

Insisto no quiero pagar impuestos, ni pagar en los peajes de las autopistas, ni quiero pagar el IVA, ni que me retengan nada del sueldo, ni impuestos por hidrocarburos, ni por las bolsas del supermercado… pero es que quiero vivir tranquilo y cerca de mis seres más queridos, eso para mí no tiene precio.

Claro que sé lo de los 6 meses viviendo en otro país, por eso escribí en el mensaje donde me citaste lo de los 183 días por año, para ser más exactos. Lo he vivido en persona.

Dices que hay muchos países con buenos acuerdos contra la doble imposición, bonitos y baratos. Te agradezco esa información y te pido que nos digas unos cuantos de esos muchos países para que otros puedan verlos, sopesar y plantearse si merece la pena marcharse a alguno de ellos.
Espero que no sean países en los que salen tus hijos solos a la calle y no vuelves a verlos, o en los que necesitas saltarte los semáforos en rojo porque te vienen a atracar o secuestrar.

Que el mundo cambia ya lo sé, aunque lo fundamental no tanto.

Del 24 al 47, va el 23% es una jodienda lo sé pero aquí con eso ya pago al médico y otros muchos servicios públicos, como que recojan la basura a diario, o que cuando me pare la policía no tenga que darles una mordida y además tengo cerca a mis seres más queridos, hasta el punto de que vengan a casa o ir yo a la suya, que es diferente al whatsapp, facebook, facetime o skype.

No es lo mismo ver a tu pareja e hijos a diario por internet o por teléfono que tenerlos en la misma ciudad. Pues con el resto de tus familiares y amigos pasa lo mismo. Ese 23% es la cuota de vivir una vida plena porque el dinero no lo es todo.

Es verdad que hay que tener plan B, C, D… cosa distinta es tener obligación de huír como si fueses un atracador, cuando resulta que somos gente de a pié que queremos ganar honradamente unas perras.

Que nadie se ofenda, lo que quiero decir es que en la barra del bar podemos ser unos machotes pero al llegar a casa nos ponen en nuestro sitio si hace falta.


----------



## silverwindow (7 Feb 2018)

FIJATEEN ESTO:

Hay un hilo por ahi de hacienda con infinidad de metodos legales para no pagar ni un euro a Montoro.

Uno de ellos es este:

LocalBitcoins.com: La forma más rápida y fácil de comprar y vender bitcoins

Aqui puedes cambiar todos tos bitcoins por FIAT, sin que MONTORo sepa nunca nada.
Los chinos lo compran todo.Pago en mano.
Luego ya vas gastando poquito a poquito, sin que se note.

Hay muchas plataformas de ese tipo por si te interesa.

LocalBitcoins.com: La forma más rápida y fácil de comprar y vender bitcoins

LocalBitcoins.com: La forma más rápida y fácil de comprar y vender bitcoins

LocalBitcoins.com: La forma más rápida y fácil de comprar y vender bitcoins

LocalBitcoins.com: La forma más rápida y fácil de comprar y vender bitcoins

LocalBitcoins.com: La forma más rápida y fácil de comprar y vender bitcoins

LocalBitcoins.com: La forma más rápida y fácil de comprar y vender bitcoins


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (7 Feb 2018)

Plantéate esto si quieres: Qué harías si en ese lejano país en donde trabajas, equiparasen el impuesto a criptos con España ¿Dejarías todo otra vez y te irías a tu plan C?


----------



## silverwindow (7 Feb 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Plantéate esto si quieres: Qué harías si en ese lejano país en donde trabajas, equiparasen el impuesto a criptos con España ¿Dejarías todo otra vez y te irías a tu plan C?



No hay que irse a ningun lado.

Tambien hay exchanges descentralizados que no hay qeu registrarse ni nada de nada.

A partir de cantidades MUY MUY gordas en cryptos, que no creo que nadie por aqui tenga(de moemnto), cojes a la familia y te piras a un pais mucho mejor.A vivir a tope seguro que la parienta se apunta.

Pero claro estamos hablando de mucha pasta.


----------



## hikikomori (7 Feb 2018)

Portugal: las ganancias con bitcoin no pagan impuestos - bitcoiner today
Qué hay de Portugal, porque si esta libre de impuestos sería la hostia tener una solución tan cercana y buena


----------



## silverwindow (7 Feb 2018)

hikikomori dijo:


> Portugal: las ganancias con bitcoin no pagan impuestos - bitcoiner today
> Qué hay de Portugal, porque si esta libre de impuestos sería la hostia tener una solución tan cercana y buena



No esta claro todavia por lo que he leido.
SI no esta en el "BOE" no me fiaria.

De moemnto solo son promesas, creo.

De todas maneras, yo creo que cada vez saldran mas paises cryptofriendly y España quedara aislada, sera donde nadie quiere ir a vender nada.

Pero pitna bien lo de Portugal, y cerquita. :


----------



## burbujeado (7 Feb 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de Coinsmarket? Se han ido con el dinero de la gente?



Llevan un mes caído y con una excusa tras otra de vuelta y llevamos así un mes.La web está operativa pero las cuentas no, lo que pasa es que creo que no se las han pirado, simplemente son unos petardos que se les ha quedado esto muy grande porqué les hicieron CSI y les sacaron hasta los datos del gato con lo que se acojonaron bastante.

Hay un grupo en telegram de afectados (1.000 personas aprox) que se va comentado lo que va pasando.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2018 at 13:59 ----------




hikikomori dijo:


> Portugal: las ganancias con bitcoin no pagan impuestos - bitcoiner today
> Qué hay de Portugal, porque si esta libre de impuestos sería la hostia tener una solución tan cercana y buena



Me parece que no es tan fácil "vivir" en un sitio..no es solo empadronarte y a vivir la vida.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (7 Feb 2018)

burbujeado dijo:


> Me parece que no es tan fácil "vivir" en un sitio..no es solo empadronarte y a vivir la vida.



Portugal es de la Unión Europea, puedes ir a vivir, trabajar y hacer lo que te da la gana allí cuando quieras. Para ser residente fiscal hay que seguir una serie de pasos y haber vivido allí X días nada más.


----------



## san_miguel (7 Feb 2018)

Estamos ya cerca del objetivo para hoy, 865 usd a la vista, después corrección.


----------



## paketazo (7 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Estamos ya cerca del objetivo para hoy, 865 usd a la vista, después corrección.



Que deduces de los volúmenes, las lineas las veo relativamente claras, lo que no acabo de ver claro al 100% son los volúmenes/precio de los principales exchangers en las gráficas.

Un saludo


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (7 Feb 2018)

Em Portugal sí que te puedes empadronar como en España. Pagas un alquiler, llevas el contrato al ayuntamiento y te dan el certificado allí mismo.
Con eso te vas al consulado de Oporto o a la embajada de Lisboa y de cara a España eres residente allí.

Cosa distinta es el tema fiscal portugués, que normalmente es más duro que el español. Por ejemplo si compras un coche en España y te haces residente en Portugal, cuando pares en un area de servicio o una gasolinera (puntos preferidos por los GNR) te quitarán el coche hasta que pagues la multa de más de lo que vale ese coche nuevo.

Eso por poner un ejemplo. Es cierto que tienen otras leyes muy flexibles, como que desde hace más de 10 años no multan por llevar o consumir drogas por la calle, pero en temas fiscales Portugal....


----------



## san_miguel (7 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Que deduces de los volúmenes, las lineas las veo relativamente claras, lo que no acabo de ver claro al 100% son los volúmenes/precio de los principales exchangers en las gráficas.
> 
> Un saludo



El volumen esta disminuyendo, síntoma de fatiga, por eso digo lo de posible corrección, aunque ahora despiertan los yankis...a ver que pasa.


----------



## paketazo (7 Feb 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No entiendo muy bien a que te refieres con esto.

En un mercado como la UE, dónde hay libertad de movimientos de personas capitales y bienes y servicios, yo compro el coche dónde quiera, y lo matriculo dónde me dejen hacerlo.

¿Te refieres a que un coche con matrícula española no puede ser conducido en Portugal por un residente?

Yo a eso no le encuentro sentido, siempre que el coche no haya sufrido sanciones o esté en situación irregular (sin ITV, seguro...)

Un saludo


----------



## tixel (7 Feb 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Portugal es de la Unión Europea, puedes ir a vivir, trabajar y hacer lo que te da la gana allí cuando quieras. Para ser residente fiscal hay que seguir una serie de pasos y haber vivido allí X días nada más.



No es tan fácil. Si tienes un amigo allí si puedes apañar con la residencia e inclusomte puede hacer un contrato.
Tengo entendido que tienes q echar 6 años allí para q te la den.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2018 at 15:41 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> FIJATEEN ESTO:
> 
> Hay un hilo por ahi de hacienda con infinidad de metodos legales para no pagar ni un euro a Montoro.
> 
> ...



Eso es para compras pequeñas. Si te quieres comprar un lambo no vale.


----------



## silverwindow (7 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> No es tan fácil. Si tienes un amigo allí si puedes apañar con la residencia e inclusomte puede hacer un contrato.
> Tengo entendido que tienes q echar 6 años allí para q te la den.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-feb-2018 at 15:41 ----------
> ...





Claro,para la casa o el lambo es otra hiatoria.Pero mas q nada pq deja rastro.


----------



## plus ultra (7 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> No es tan fácil. Si tienes un amigo allí si puedes apañar con la residencia e inclusomte puede hacer un contrato.
> Tengo entendido que tienes q echar 6 años allí para q te la den.
> 
> .





Creo que te equivocas,la residencia es "automatica" al ser ciudadano UE,claro esta alquilando y empadronamiento,imagino que tu te refieres con 6 años a ciudadania/pasaporte.

Aprovechando el ratito de offtopic que lleva el hilo,si algun entendido me resuelve mi duda,supongamos que nos vamos a ese pais XXX que tiene una fiscalidad generosa con las criptos,no estamos los 183 dias de rigor sino 1 año por estar seguros,nos volvemos a españa y al dia siguiente llega a nuestra cuenta de banco español una respetable transferencia de euros,que pasaria luego?

Me imagino que cuenta bloqueada llamada del banco,hacienda...se explica su precendencia...no se yo no creo que lo pongan tan facil.


----------



## arras2 (7 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Que deduces de los volúmenes, las lineas las veo relativamente claras, lo que no acabo de ver claro al 100% son los volúmenes/precio de los principales exchangers en las gráficas.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo veo esto a corto, no sé si coincidís. Sólo tengo nociones básicas. (lo miro vs BTC por qué aunque nos pese a los de este hilo, es el que sigue mandando).







En la anterior bajada potente, mucho volumen (primeras elipses amarillas). Bajada con consistencia.

La recuperación, de peseta el volumen (elipses rojas), claramente bull trap.

Siguiente bajada, ensangrentada, tanto de recorrido como de volumen, pero en 6000k, deja de bajar y se da la vuelta. Todo esto con volumen alto (HCH invertido donde ha entrado mucha gente, segundas elipses amarillas). Las correcciones en la subida, con poco volumen, buena señal, pero al llegar a la línea de tendencia bajista, la ha atravesado pero el volumen se ha resentido bastante ya.

¿Os cuadra que pueda ser suelo este entorno de los 7000K y se quede lateral por este entorno una temporadita?


----------



## san_miguel (7 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo veo esto a corto, no sé si coincidís. Sólo tengo nociones básicas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que entre los 7 y 7,5k la corrección y después a por 9,2k si no pasa nada raro.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (7 Feb 2018)

Siguiendo con el offtopic... ¿Alguien ha mirado como está Andorra para el tema?


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (7 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien a que te refieres con esto.
> 
> En un mercado como la UE, dónde hay libertad de movimientos de personas capitales y bienes y servicios, yo compro el coche dónde quiera, y lo matriculo dónde me dejen hacerlo.
> 
> ...




Si te haces residente en Portugal y circulas por allí con matrícula española, los del GNR te retiran el coche y te ponen una multa que cuesta más que el coche.

Tendrías que ir previamente a la Alfándega (hacienda/aduana) y pagar de 3.000 para arriba por rematricular el coche con matrícula de allí. Tienen una web para ello o puedes llamar y ellos te entienden (tú a ellos no sé).

Otra opción es SI VAS A TRABAJAR ALLÍ puedes pagar una tasa muy barata y no necesitas rematricular. Esto lo pusieron por los facultativos y enfermeros españoles que se quedaban sin coche años atrás, porque los GNR te esperaban en las inmediaciones del hospital.


----------



## paketazo (7 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Detalles como este que comentas son el principal motivo por el que las cryptodivisas descentralizadas deben de triunfar en el largo plazo.

La cuenta bancaria te la paralizarán o no...todo dependerá del criterio o la propia casualidad.

En caso de que te la bloqueen, deberás alegar que tus movimientos fiscales previos fueron supervisados mediante la tributación portuguesa.

Entremedias un calvario de papeleo, documentos legales que prueben tu situación, y riesgo de embargo "preventivo" de tus cuentas amparados en la ley de blanqueo de capitales.


Si yo me tuviera que ir a Portugal por ejemplo, y Portugal me permite usar mi dinero sin expoliarme, tengo claro que yo a España no le retorno ni un céntimo..y menos a una sucursal ubicada en territorio nacional español.

Quien tenga por ejemplo 1 millon de € de plusvalía deberá pagar 230K...con eso te compras una villa en la Carrapateira a orillas del mar.

Tened siempre claro que los gustos de nuestros poderes democráticos son caros, y esos tenemos que pagarlos nosotros.

No les vale viajar en clase turista, hay que pagar business :XX:


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Feb 2018)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Estoy leyendo info de jibrel networks, y me gusta pero, me planteo la pregunta básica:
> - ¿Para que coño sirve el token?
> 
> Lo digo porque el proyecto es cojonudo (igual que Ripple, IOTA, Monaco), pero me la impresión de que el token sirve para lo mismo que esos 3, para nada.
> ...




Has oido hablar de un sistema Ponzi?¿ 

En el subforo principal podras encontrar algunos hilos que lo explican.


----------



## davitin (7 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Existe la posiblidad, que explicaré cuando tenga tiempo, de que el máximo se haya superado para el 24 de febrero...; además, de que BTC tome la delantera y llegue a 25000.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-feb-2018 at 17:05 ----------
> 
> ...



Pero tú no decías que el criptomundo se iba a la mierda y que se acababa todo? Ahora dices que vamos a los 25000 en btc? 

No hacéis más que marear y confundir a los que entramos en el hilo.


----------



## juli (7 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas,la residencia es "automatica" al ser ciudadano UE,claro esta alquilando y empadronamiento,imagino que tu te refieres con 6 años a ciudadania/pasaporte.
> 
> Aprovechando el ratito de offtopic que lleva el hilo,si algun entendido me resuelve mi duda,supongamos que nos vamos a ese pais XXX que tiene una fiscalidad generosa con las criptos,no estamos los 183 dias de rigor sino 1 año por estar seguros,nos volvemos a españa y al dia siguiente llega a nuestra cuenta de banco español una respetable transferencia de euros,que pasaria luego?
> 
> Me imagino que cuenta bloqueada llamada del banco,hacienda...se explica su precendencia...no se yo no creo que lo pongan tan facil.



Da igual 183 días habiles de un mismo año que un año entero. Fisicamente serías residente en ese país , salvo 3 ó 4 matices, como que tu destino sea considerado por España paraíso fiscal, en cuyo caso, se reserva el derecho de considerarte residente aún durante 4 ejercicios. ( Precisamente para que un mete-saca como el que comentas no legalice tu pasta en un puto ejercicio y al año siguiente vuelvas con ella a descojonarte en sus morros...no funciona así ).

Por otro lado, piensa que existen obligaciones de declaración patrimonial y si te largas a algún sitio, te pones a vivir allí, y a los 2 días aparecen 20 cuatrillonex de pavos en tu cuenta , la agencia tributaria que has abandonado pensaría con toda la lógica del mundo que provienen de actividades y/o patrimonios sujetos a tributo y que se daban antes de ser residente en tu nuevo destino y por tanto, parte de su pastel. La vaina es que si has generado beneficios y no los has declarado, Hacienda tiene normalmente 4, pero hasta 5 ó más años como horizonte de prescripción ( en función de la cuantía y naturaleza de esa generación de pastuki - por encima de 4 sólo se ampliaría si la cuantía instala los hechos sancionables en el rango de Delito Fiscal - fraude mayor de 120.000 pavos a la caja común - ...y ya, más de 5 años,si esa pasta se hubiese generado por medios ilícitos, qué tipo de ilícitos, solo o en una organización criminal ...y creo recordar que hasta también si esas cantidades rebasan los 600.000 pavos defraudados - lo comento a botepronto - ).

Recordad que la cantidad defaudada no es la posible pasta ganada, sino lo que hayas dejado de pagar a la agencia tributaria de tuirno...es decir, en caso de desatender un tipo impositivo del 23% habiendo trnicado 400.000 pavos de plusvis, por ejemplo, sólo habrías cometido una falta administrativa ( fraude de 92.000 pavos ) y no un delito ( a partir de 120.000 ).

Los delitos, igualmente , se dan respecto a impuesto y ejercicio , es decir, si defraudas 100.000 pavos de IVA y 50.000 de IRPF , las cantidades corresponderían a 2 infracciones distintas aunque fuesen en el mismo ejercicio y su suma no debería concertirte en un criminal ( aunque pormenores de este tipo son retocados continuamente y han de ser SIEMPRE consultados puntualmente con un profesional solvente ).

En fin...hay cincuenta mil cosas de las que hablar, en fiscalidad hay un trillón de factores que se suman, se restan, se compensan , se agravan...lo que desde luego está clarísimo por las chorradas premium , pero PRE-MI-UM , leídas es que el personal del hilo no tiene puta idea y cualquiera debería hacer una visita a un profesional ANTES de disponer de pasta movida en Shitland...y diría que incluso aún estando en pérdidas pues las sanciones, aún sin entrar en infracciones penales, son , por norma, burras de cojones . DE 3 PARES DE COJONES.

El que ya se mueva en 6 cifras y se ande guiando por marujeos de internéc, decididamente es retarded integral, pues , además de trena pura y dura, se juega probablemente , que la proporionalidad de las multas, intereses, etc , le deje más tieso que la mojama, si es que le llega...por no hablar de la cadena de delitos GRAVES en los que puede incurrir luego moviendo esa pasta y sin enterarse ( insolvencias punibles, blanqueo de capitales - con el agravante, por ejemplo, de utilizar el sistema bankster para darle apriencia de legalidad , que es un agravante Y SERIO , o crear una evasión fiscal si te lo llevas fuera de tus fronteras, etc )...en fin, el marrón de vuestras putas vidas. Aunque las collejas le suelen caer a Nfuturo por invitaros a liquidar sin tonterías - cuando tiene toda la puta razón, éso sí...dentro de la flexibilidad que la ley te permita, que no es poca, pero siempre DENTRO - hay mucho gilipollas por aquí piando de lo fácil que es escaquearse y lo robinjudiano y anónimo que es el puto Bitcoin : NI PUTO CASO...asesoráos y después, lo que os convenga, pero con la jugada en vuestra mano...NO JUGUEIS CON ÉSO, NI SE OS OCURRA, que podeir poner el resto de vuestra vida patas arriba .

Y que nadie olvide que los Cristianos, Messis, y otros hijos de puta parejos normalmente se la suda que si les trincan , la multa sea el triple, pues , primero, tienen guita para parar un tren por lo trincado en otros ejercicios...y segundo, y en mogollón de ocasiones , tienen contratos PRIVADOS y blindados por clausulas de confidencialidad en segundo, tercer y hasta decimoquinto plano, y por supuesto, fuera de los ojos de fisco de turno, con los clubes que les huntan en los que éstos se comprometen a que las cifras pactadas sean NETAS para el beneficiario - es decir, a correr con la factura del festín en caso de que algo "no cuele" ...factura que una vez untada, practicamente garantiza sanciones penales por debajo de los 2 años y por tanto, su escaqueo de prisión ( si carecen de antecendentes ). El caso es que a cualquier chiquilicuatre sin puta idea, lo primero que Hacienda haría, si pudiera, en caso de conflicto es bloquearle hasta el pago del polideportivo de su barrio ...con lo que a los 10 minutos de estar el su punto de mira, el muertito de jambre medio sería un paria integral, probablemente sin pasta ni para un puto picapleitos de cuarta...o sea, una perita en dulce para sacarle hasta las putas caries.

En fin...que no se os ocurra hacer el gambas,NI-POR-EL-FO-RRO, que Hacienda no bromea una mierda si le chuleas...y de hecho, ni siquiera si te equivocas, como tengan triunfos por la ley en la mano, su actitud va a ser exprimiros vivos, aunque tengas 10 churumbeles de teta o un puto cáncer, éso se la pela. TODO SIEMPRE SUPERVISADO Y DE PUNTA EN BLANCO ( si lo consultas, hay mil chicuelinas legales que hacer, exenciones, rehimbersiones, etc...que mitigan muy mucho la idea de 2+2=4 que alguno tiene del fisco...pero ojo, SIEMPRE antes de actuar, ACOTAR, VALORAR y DECIDIR , nada de dejar pasta de cierta importancia al tuntún, que te metes en un berenjenal de mucho cuidado, de arruinarte el resto de tu vida, vamos...y no hablo sólo de pasta ).

La última vez que lo digo : Contactad un abogado tributario SOLVENTE . Ya. Y contadle y preguntadle TODO a él, no a cualquier mascachapas en la net. Y no hagais juicios de valor a cuenta de que con vosotros no va la copla : Id AHORA y contadle lo que estais haciendo, que son 200 putos pavos...y ya él trazará una par de lineas rojas y os comentará por dónde debeis andaros con tiento.

Y en fin...paso del temita ya pa'los restos, que ya huele.


----------



## arras2 (7 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Arras, como estadístico, si tuvieras que calcular o estimar la distribución normal(bueno, Log normal) que rige el mercado... qué harías?
> 
> La solución más fácil es ganar todos los años un 30-40% más, para compensar el mordisco de Hacienda, y estar en paz.
> 
> Un par de tradeos para hacienda, y paga el mercado.



Tengo la estadística totalmente olvidada :XX:. 

Si te refieres a los precios (o por ejemplo, el valor del marketcap), los precios del índice siguen una distribución normal respecto a su media móvil. Cuando un precio o valor se sale de 2 desviaciones típicas (5% de observaciones) es un valor extremo. El precio o índice no suele estar mucho tiempo ahí... Pero vamos, esto son las bandas de bollinger. Supongo que te refieres a otra cosa, pero es que nunca he utilizado la estadística fuera de la cerrar y hace muchos años que la acabé. 

Y lo de tradear para un 30 o 40%, joder, como si fuera fácil jajaja. Me conformaba con rascar un 30 o 40% de vez en cuando...


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

El instador que inste, buen instador será.


Es lo mismo que ayer en el debate de la SEC, solo saben poner regulaciones en las ICO. El problema es que luego ninguna ICO se acoge a tales regulaciones como reconocieron ayer.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Feb 2018)

Ya pero ésto necesita una regulación. 
Bitconect, Ucoincash, Bitroad, Monero gold...,sin hablar de lo que roban las propias exchanges..., y más y más mierda que desaparece con el dinero de los pobres inversores que se ven indefensos sin ningún sitio donde reclamar.


----------



## NaRNia (7 Feb 2018)

Othon dijo:


> El Parlamento insta a regular las criptomonedas para proteger al inversor Por EFE
> 
> El Parlamento insta a regular las criptomonedas para proteger al inversor.
> 
> ...



De todo ese tocho me quedo con eso q he puesto en negrita. Si el criptomundo llegara al 10% del PIB mundial, a que marketcap llegaríamos?.


----------



## arras2 (7 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bueno, me refiero a otra cosa, pero las bandas de bollinguer usan esa otra cosa; es una forma de sistematizar un mecanismo. Ellos calculan la distribución de una forma; cómo la calcularías tú?
> 
> Necesitas olvidar el 99% de la estadística, que ya veo que no se te ha olvidado lo principal, quedarte con el 1%, y luego crear las bandas de Arras.
> Después, ya que eres estadístico, concretar qué es Poco tiempo... ahí.
> ...



Supongo que te refieres a los 1,11, 1,093, 1,116 de LTC, etc... Todavía no he sido capaz de deducir de donde sale si no es a base de estudiar el gráfico. Realmente veo que los utilizas como desviaciones estándar para saber si los movimientos son buenos o malos. la desviación ^3 se debe salir de tu distribución lognormal y te da algún tipo información. 

Seguro que estoy dando palos de ciego jajaja.


----------



## juli (7 Feb 2018)

Othon dijo:


> El portavoz del PP en el Congreso, *Rafael Hernando*, ha señalado, en rueda de prensa, que "ante estas nuevas tecnologías cada vez se hace mas necesario abrir una nueva regulación, ya que en estos momentos junto a las oportunidades que presentan *también aparecen peligros*".



Visto lo aparecido, como pa'discutirlo, mirusté...

El tal Rotschild/Rockefeller/Laniñadelacurva ... vendió todo cuando su limpiabotas le habló de la bolsa...y se creía un "Epic moment"

Si llega a venirle el merdoso éste, carroñero de puro paseo de la fama , hablando de criptos...vomita los pelos del ojete...y d'ahí, p'arriba...


Madremorhermósoooo...qué visión !!!.. :vomito:


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Ya pero ésto necesita una regulación.
> Bitconect, Ucoincash, Bitroad, Monero gold...,sin hablar de lo que roban las propias exchanges..., y más y más mierda que desaparece con el dinero de los pobres inversores que se ven indefensos sin ningún sitio donde reclamar.



Pero ese riesgo ya es conocido antes de "invertir".


----------



## arras2 (7 Feb 2018)

Twitter


----------



## Atheist (7 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> *NO . *
> 
> Todavia no entiendes el funcionamiento de una burbuja .
> Las burbujas son seres vivos , que nacen ...engordan , colapsan y se desinflan .... Muchos aqui pensais que esto es una " correccion "
> ...




Que se va el tren clapjaaaam.

Mientras no pete Tether aquí no ha pasado nada.


----------



## paketazo (7 Feb 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Ya pero ésto necesita una regulación.
> Bitconect, Ucoincash, Bitroad, Monero gold...,sin hablar de lo que roban las propias exchanges..., y más y más mierda que desaparece con el dinero de los pobres inversores que se ven indefensos sin ningún sitio donde reclamar.



Tu no has invertido mucho en renta variable, ¿no?

Y te lo pregunto sinceramente, si animo de desprestigio ni mucho menos, pues es lo normal en la gente común.

Yo he invertido en mercados regulados, como OTC, pink, incluso Nasdaq...y esa regulación no protege al inversor ni en última instancia.

Salen a cotizar mierdapinchadasenunpalo , se financian en la OPV, luego sacan 4 mierdas, estiran el chiche unos años, amplían capital, no tienen nada firme...declaran suspensión de pago, y quiebran.

Fíjate los casos cercanos que tenemos por aquí...Gowex, NPG y otras tantas del mercado continuo que han arrasado a sus inversores.

¿regular que?

Cuando escuches regulación, y esto lo digo como opinión personal, corred y olvidaros de ese mercado.

regular=% para el regulador.

BTC no debe ni puede ser regulado...la regulación la hacen sus holders, sus mineros, sus developers...

Nos quejamos de BCH, BTC gold, BTC diamante...pero eso es lo que ha decidido el mercado y una parte de sus componentes.

¿Por que no hacemos un fork del euro o del dolar?...pues no lo hacemos por que los "reguladores" le llamarían falsificación y nos meterían en la cárcel.

El escenario perfecto es el liberalismo económico, dónde las fuerzas de la oferta y la demanda marquen el ritmo regulatorio, no entes fagocitarias que solo buscan regular para su usufructo y beneficio, jamás pensando en terceros como son los ciudadanos.

Sinceramente tenéis que entender que si pudieran regular y controlar BTC ya lo hubieran hecho...y yo ya habría vendido todo.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (7 Feb 2018)

NaRNia dijo:


> Si el criptomundo llegara al 10% del PIB mundial, a que marketcap llegaríamos?.



Unos 8 viyonazos $ . La mitá del PIB USA.

Para un portfolio compensado...como un x21 lo de hoy.

Más la inflación del tiempo que tarde . Eso , en economía "real". Si ya meten hasta los billetes de los juegos reunidos Geyper, que es más que posible...quién sabe ? ( O es que alguien cree que las criptos sólo se van a nutrir de Fiat ? ehhh : ...ésto apunta a una orgía de colaterales que vamos a flixpar ...y Sólo la deuda global más que triplica el PIB...y Shitland pinta a huevo para acotar un reset de impresora que es , por su variedad de formatos de confetti, incalculable )

Eso sí...hablando de regulación...la que de verdá les interesa : Algo como el 20% de todo éso...a la butxaka tributaria global.

Montoro se ponía como Meat Loaf.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Feb 2018)

De todas formas a veces tenemos lo que nos merecemos...
Monero gold subiendo

https://monero-gold.org/


----------



## silverwindow (7 Feb 2018)

Si hay que regular,habra que hacerlo a nivel Europeo.Y por consenso.
Y algunos paises ya tienenel cryptochollo montado. Europa no es Hispanistan.

Que insten,que insten.


----------



## NaRNia (7 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Unos 8 viyonazos $ . La mitá del PIB USA.
> 
> Para un portfolio compensado...como un x21 lo de hoy.
> 
> ...



x21? Puf, demasiado brutal para ser verdad.... Prefiero no hacer cuentas!. O sea que quien tenga hoy en dia un portafolio de 6 cifras cool será el rey del mambo de aquí a x años vista "quicir"?.:rolleye:


----------



## juli (7 Feb 2018)

NaRNia dijo:


> x21? Puf, demasiado brutal para ser verdad.... Prefiero no hacer cuentas!. O sea que quien tenga hoy en dia un portafolio de 6 cifras cool será el rey del mambo de aquí a x años vista "quicir"?.:rolleye:



Yo creo que es muy poco. Y mete hiperinflación en la ecuación, que va a ser un risión ( de este tren se salta en marcha ).

Cuando la Kastuza lo beatifique...que es lo que estamos viendo...TODO , menos el Gold, va a ir ahí.

EL Gold...para los chanchullos del perpetuo 1%. La borregada...a tirar de Keynes digital ( anónimo , memocrático & popular = mierda pinchá'n un palo ) : RGI...y a volcarlo a los medios de producción de los de arriba. Atrako & Loop ferpektos y en esta afoto se mueve ni diox en un milenio. Si quieres algo que se salga del guión, un sombrero de paja, por ejemplo : a chupar poyas 3 meses o limpiar Chernobyl...que el curro es historia - la especie ya ha pasáo esa pantalla - . Las del "sueldo iwalitario" llegan tarde a la fiesta...son sólo el matarife del productivo y obsoleto homo-brutus y la ya folclórica fuerza laboral global.

Chin-póń.


----------



## NaRNia (7 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Yo creo que es muy poco.
> 
> Cuando la Kastuza lo beatifique...que es lo que estamos viendo...TODO , menos el Gold, va a ir ahí.
> 
> ...



Pues nada, voy mirando yates juli. Thx.


----------



## silverwindow (7 Feb 2018)

Pues si.

Regulacion=legalizacion=entrada de pasta legal

No vamos a llorar tampoco no por tener q pagar impuestos de 10kilos?


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (7 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas,la residencia es "automatica" al ser ciudadano UE,claro esta alquilando y empadronamiento,imagino que tu te refieres con 6 años a ciudadania/pasaporte.
> 
> Aprovechando el ratito de offtopic que lleva el hilo,si algun entendido me resuelve mi duda,supongamos que nos vamos a ese pais XXX que tiene una fiscalidad generosa con las criptos,no estamos los 183 dias de rigor sino 1 año por estar seguros,nos volvemos a españa y al dia siguiente llega a nuestra cuenta de banco español una respetable transferencia de euros,que pasaria luego?
> 
> Me imagino que cuenta bloqueada llamada del banco,hacienda...se explica su precendencia...no se yo no creo que lo pongan tan facil.




No me queda claro tu supuesto. Si te vas a un país UE, por poner un ejemplo, y tras alquilar o comprar, te "empadronas" y pasas más de 183 días allí o el año entero, da igual; cuando regreses a España... ¿Te refieres de vacaciones o volver a vivir en España?

Pregunto esto porque el tema de residente "se renueva cada año" por así decirlo. No es un derecho que se "gana" pasando un año fuera y dura para siempre.

También depende del país en cuestión. Por ejemplo Reino Unido o España podrían exigirte o simplemente comprobar cuándo has entrado y salidos de la isla en avión, ferry o tren, para ver si verdaderamente estabas allí.

En el resto de Europa continental lo tendrías más fácil.

Si te quedan dudas pregunta.


Edito: No sé si os habeis fijado pero cuando realizais una transferencia desde banco español y cuando te abres una cuenta en banco español, te preguntan si eres o si el beneficiario es residente en España.
Ya sé que hay picaresca con esto.


----------



## silverwindow (7 Feb 2018)

Como veis a iota?ya le va tocando pump no? Finales febrero sacan wallet


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Como veis a iota?ya le va tocando pump no? Finales febrero sacan wallet



La sacan antes de abril, no hay fecha exacta


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues si.
> 
> Regulacion=legalizacion=entrada de pasta legal
> 
> No vamos a llorar tampoco no por tener q pagar impuestos de 10kilos?



Y un poco de control con los exchanges, que hacen lo que quieren, te pueden dejar el balance a cero y lo único que puedes hacer ahora mismo es mandar correos y rezar para que te hagan caso.


----------



## paketazo (7 Feb 2018)

No sé si se ha puesto, pero para ver lo lejos que estamos de lo cerca que estuvimos.

ATH price and market capitalisation of cryptocurrencies | ATHCoinIndex

Quizá nos sirva para "paretizar" algo


----------



## easyridergs (7 Feb 2018)

Como son las cosas, hace unas horas nos íbamos a la mierda y ahora to the moon ...

El monedero de Ardor ya funciona, estaba siendo actualizado, la noche pasada me pillé 3k y pico con las rebajas. Parece buen proyecto con producto acabado listo para ser adoptado por empresas, y en eso están.


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

Amigos burbujos, hecharle un vistazo a este hilo xfa que parece que no tiene mucho éxito en el subforo jaja

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/995068-nueva-coin.html


----------



## Claudius (7 Feb 2018)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Estoy leyendo info de jibrel networks, y me gusta pero, me planteo la pregunta básica:
> - ¿Para que coño sirve el token?
> 
> Lo digo porque el proyecto es cojonudo (igual que Ripple, IOTA, Monaco), pero me la impresión de que el token sirve para lo mismo que esos 3, para nada.
> ...



Hace unos días escribí un breve apunte de la clasificación de la SEC de los token en las ICO en USA dónde está regulado, y en otros sitios lo clasifican así, es lo primero que hay que preguntar en los telegram, y la forma de constestar de los tipos te dirá la 'honorabilidad' del proyecto aunque dure ya 1 año. Búscalo en el hilo.

A groso modo el 90% es vaporware que se sustenta por la especulación, mientras exista la especulación, luego... :abajo:


----------



## plus ultra (7 Feb 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> No me queda claro tu supuesto. Si te vas a un país UE, por poner un ejemplo, y tras alquilar o comprar, te "empadronas" y pasas más de 183 días allí o el año entero, da igual; cuando regreses a España... ¿Te refieres de vacaciones o volver a vivir en España?



Volver a vivir,por lo que se si regresas y no pasas mas de 183 dias en un año no se te considera residente.



paketazo dijo:


> No sé si se ha puesto, pero para ver lo lejos que estamos de lo cerca que estuvimos.
> 
> ATH price and market capitalisation of cryptocurrencies | ATHCoinIndex
> 
> Quizá nos sirva para "paretizar" algo



Ase un tiempo publique la famosa grafica de BTC y me respondiste algo como que esa imagen se podia extrapolar a diferentes mercados y tiempos de cotizacion,ahora aunque el "dibujito" se parece bastante al de BTC veo que es cierto si te pones a comparar... puedes hasta ver dragones en las nubes...

Me gustaria saber tu opinión de otra comparación del "dibujito" con el "dibujito" histórico del oro,si como en muchos lugares se debate el BTC podria quedare siendo el oro 2.0 serian unos numeros a tener en cuenta? podriamos estar en 1980-81.


----------



## paketazo (7 Feb 2018)

*Claudius* llevo unos días intentando que los de spectrocoin me ratifiquen si los asientos en XAU, que ofrecen a sus clientes son con respaldo real físico, o solo basados en contratos de futuros.

Tienes tu algo de info al respecto?

Lo digo por que las compras están capadas a un máximo mensual de 0,92 OZ, y eso me da muy buenas sensaciones, no parece ponzi.


----------



## nestortrader19 (7 Feb 2018)

Noticia esperanzadora: Las altcoins también están mostrando un crecimiento robusto, con todas las 100 monedas más populares en verde, ganando más del 97 por ciento en las últimas 24 horas hasta el momento de este comunicado. En las 10 monedas más populares, NEO y NEM han aumentado en un 55 y 46 por ciento respectivamente, mientras que el Bitcoin Cash (BCH) y Ethereum (ETH) subieron hasta el 33 por ciento al momento de esta edición.


----------



## Claudius (7 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> *Claudius* llevo unos días intentando que los de spectrocoin me ratifiquen si los asuentos en XAU, que ofrecen a sus clientes son con respaldo real físico, o solo basados en contratos de futuros.
> 
> Tienes tu algo de info al respecto?
> 
> Lo digo por que las compras están capadas a un máximo mensual de 0,92 OZ, y eso me da muy buenas sensaciones, no parece ponzi.



Es una corporación que sacaron su token del tipo 1-1 respecto a oro.
Spectro lo vende como otro crypto-token más.

XAU representación digital del oro - Latino Token
Xaurum | Audit
XAURUM Review - XAUR ICO Golden Blockchain Cryptocurrency Formula?


----------



## Vde (7 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues si.
> 
> Regulacion=legalizacion=entrada de pasta legal
> 
> No vamos a llorar tampoco no por tener q pagar impuestos de 10kilos?



A ver, pasta legal, lo que se dice, está entrando, pero seguramente haya un escenario "aprobado" por los jefazos del cotarro económico y entrará mucho pequeño inversor a saco


----------



## juli (7 Feb 2018)

Más asaltos del mundo real a Shitland...y lo que te rondaré morena ( Qué monstruos nos quedarán por ver ? Probablemente, todos ).


Telegram plans multi-billion dollar ICO for chat cryptocurrency | TechCrunch

para vagos 

Traductor de Google


----------



## paketazo (7 Feb 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Es una corporación que sacaron su token del tipo 1-1 respecto a oro.
> Spectro lo vende como otro crypto-token más.
> 
> XAU representación digital del oro - Latino Token
> ...



No estoy al 100% seguro de esto.

Me da la impresión de que lo que negocia espectrocoin, no es el token XAU que cotiza a centavos.

Ya te digo que si fuera ese token, me venderían todos los que quisiera y más si tuviera.

La cotización del token que venden, va ligada directamente al precio del oro, no al precio del token, y reitero que solo venden 0,92 OZ por cliente/mes.

No me aparece en mi balance que tenga por ejemplo (al cambio de lo que tengo invertido N tokens de XAU), lo que me aparece es X OZ de oro, y cotiza y fluctua exactamente igual que la onza de oro 

XE: Tabla de XAU/USD. Onza de oro a Dólar estadounidense tipo de cambio

Yo si compro XAU en HITbtc por ejemplo, mi valor fluctua según el precio del token, no el precio del oro...algo que en el caso de spectrocoin, no sucede, por lo que deduzco "quizá erradamente", que no es el token XAU.

Les he escrito al respecto, y a ver que me responden.



plus ultra dijo:


> Volver a vivir,por lo que se si regresas y no pasas mas de 183 dias en un año no se te considera residente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, podríamos estar en 1980 si el BTC fuera considerado el oro 2.0, no te quepa duda.

Lo único que podría joder este teórico paralelismo, es que el oro es oro, y lleva más de 4000 años demostrando que es oro, y que es un elemento deseado.


BTC lleva 10 años en el candelero, y de momento, no deja de ser un gran intento por descentralizar el poder económico estatal.

Si BTC fuera único, y no existieran otras cryptos, creo que la respuesta sería sí, con total rotundidad, sería el oro 2.0

Pero aquí, como en casi todo, la frase "divide y vencerás", ha logrado que el poder de atracción de BTC se vaya dividiendo, o lo que traducido al mercado del oro, sería como si aparecieran otros metales similares al oro, cuya finalidad podría ser idéntica o muy similar a la del oro.

Un saludo


----------



## Pirro (8 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> BTC lleva 10 años en el candelero, y de momento, no deja de ser un gran intento por descentralizar el poder económico estatal.
> 
> Si BTC fuera único, y no existieran otras cryptos, creo que la respuesta sería sí, con total rotundidad, sería el oro 2.0
> 
> ...



Si hacemos un coinmarkercap con los metales el oro es el tercer metal más caro tras el platino y el rodio -lo acabo de ver, no tenía ni idea- Estaremos de acuerdo en que el hecho de que existan metales más caros que el oro, no le resta valor ni cualidad al oro. 

Por más que dividan y ataquen, Bitcoin está llamado a ser oro dentro del juego. Por una razón que muchos se tomarán a coña pero que a mí me parece de capital importancia. *Tiene un relato*. Un relato por ahora corto, pero que en términos históricos a penas supone las primeras líneas de algo que *indudablemente nos sobrevivirá a todos los aquí presentes*.

- Un "creador" anónimo y misterioso del que ni tan siquiera se sabe si su puta naturaleza es individual o colectiva.

- Una palabra revelada en forma de whitepaper que da inicio no sólo a Bitcoin sino a *toda cryptolandia en su conjunto*

- Un alegato de connotaciones profundamente políticas sustentada en matemáticas.

- Y lo más importante, una sólidad comunidad de creyentes. Porque al final todo en economía y en política son creencias. Poco lugar hay para el empirismo en las relaciones humanas. 

Del bloque *génesis* de Bitcoin nació este juego. Y eso no lo podrá cambiar nadie. Jamás.

Lo dicho no implica considerar que Bitcoin sea lo único que tenga valor. Otras muchas cosas podrán tener valor, incluso más valor que Bitcoin. Pero como decía otro forero, Bitcoin no es una burbuja "es otra cosa". Y esa "otra cosa" tiene un componente casi religioso. Herejes


----------



## davitin (8 Feb 2018)

Bajando otra vez.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Feb 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> De todas formas a veces tenemos lo que nos merecemos...
> Monero gold subiendo
> 
> https://monero-gold.org/



pues guano incoming, que le queda


----------



## disken (8 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> *NO . *
> 
> Todavia no entiendes el funcionamiento de una burbuja .
> Las burbujas son seres vivos , que nacen ...engordan , colapsan y se desinflan .... Muchos aqui pensais que esto es una " correccion "
> ...



Has bajado la calidad de tus mensajes. Ya no insultas a los goyim, has perdido la seguridad que imbuias en tus predicciones que sacabas de la manga o de la sinagoga. Ni mad max ni chevis... Tu locuaz narrativa ha sufrido el duro golpe, se ha hecho ordinaria.

Donde estan esos multiples yoes que cuando alcanzaban el control de tu mente, aunque fuera por unos segundos, nos deleitaban con todas sus energias en bruto? 

Incluso los holders desearian que el Bitcoin se pegue la castaña del siglo con tal de verte de nuevo en auge.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (8 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Si hacemos un coinmarkercap con los metales el oro es el tercer metal más caro tras el platino y el rodio -lo acabo de ver, no tenía ni idea- Estaremos de acuerdo en que el hecho de que existan metales más caros que el oro, no le resta valor ni cualidad al oro.
> 
> Por más que dividan y ataquen, Bitcoin está llamado a ser oro dentro del juego. Por una razón que muchos se tomarán a coña pero que a mí me parece de capital importancia. *Tiene un relato*. Un relato por ahora corto, pero que en términos históricos a penas supone las primeras líneas de algo que *indudablemente nos sobrevivirá a todos los aquí presentes*.
> 
> ...



Lo primero que quisiera es dejar claro que este no es el post antibitcoñero de menos cuarto...pero sí que "tal vez" persiga acotar qué presencia de BTC puede ser sana en un portfolio sano...y si no ahora, cuándo.

Que BTC se ha levantado en un acto de fe colectivo y ha trenzado vínculos psicoemocionales es evidente. Pero en una guerra de la intensidad de ésta, nunca sabes si éso va a ser un plus o un lastre - que en el vértigo de Shitland, perfectamente evolucionaría a lápida -.

Tampoco se sabe hoy si los detonantes de esos afectos merecerán ser expuestos en odas alegóricas...o silenciados por la vergüenza de haber sido una herramienta demagógica y trilera...un "Entra tú, que yo vigilo ". Y sin querer amargarle un dulce a nahide...es un asunto capital. Serio de cojones.

El asunto es que en un año el errado mensaje monolítico y absolutista ya no es causa común ni, por supuesto, incuestionable...pero no sólo éso, la apertura a otras opciones es ya perfectamente asumible , algo impensable en el ambiente sectarista , hermético e impermeable de los holders de BTC de antaño - pero no tanto... - .

En mi opinión, todo Shitland evolucionará hacia infinitas blockchains...y esa densidad empujará el precio hacia costes de producción + mantenimiento . La única variable serán la minimización de costes por encima de ese mix ( competencia vía precio ) y el valor añadido de cada proyecto ( competencia vía calidad - y la putada en este segubdo caso es la replicabilidad del código, con lo que éste será siempre un coste de oportunidad fugaz que entiendo que jamás generará el consenso suficiente como para crear una "reserva de valor" monolítica y perdurable , éso sólo ha ocurrido con BTC y precisamente por esa fe colectiva ...hasta ayer, inamovible , precisamente por ese error de concepto de creerse única y, en cierto modo, irreplicable - ) .

La clave, para mí, será la toma de posiciones en un mercado embrionario ...y los pseudomonopolios y redes clientelares con que esas posiciones asalten el mundo real...ésa implantación oportuna y absorvente sí que dictará quién cortará el queso en el sector y representará un plus REAL , y ése sí, de difícil reproducción, ante el poderoso código al alcance de todos , que ya sabemos que es Ley. 

Como también sabemos que la Ley no es igual para quien va en carro o descalzo. 

Con lo que la clave , en mi opinión, es la colonización de Shitland...a la que ahora mismo estamos asistiendo. Y las picas y las vallas que claven los colonos...terranientes mañana.

A BTC le veo trapío y escasez . Pero mirando a la tendencia de minimización de precio en busca del mix producción + mantenimiento antes comentada y en la convicción de que se impondrá... es una himbersión de un riesgo monstruoso.

Sin afán forofo-manolista , pero sí de exponer ejemplos gráficos...no hay día que no lea un paper de ETH que no me deje con la boca abierta ( y sí,promesas ...pero que cada día lo son menos y hasta lo que aparece en su formato de humi inicial llega con otro cuajo, otros teams...)...y BTC está muy lejos de éso. Como, y es la segunda gran diferencia para mí, BTC nació ombliguista y hermética ...y ETH con la máxima del timo memocrático perfectamente aprendida : El de las redes clientelares - que no suelen escupir en el plato en el que comen -. Y éso sí que es JODL tenaz . Para calibrar el de BTC , con ver los nicks que pasan de un criptohilo chincheteado a otro y en qué dirección - porque sólo se da en una - , basta.

Yo no digo que BTC no pueda subir hasta el quinto carajo...pero sobre que montarse ahí es un riesgo de cien pares de cojones no me cabe la menor duda. Y tal como está Shitland actualmente, entiendo que ni siquiera es ya cuestión de decir : "Yo pillé barato" , pues ya no es sólo un acto de fe y/u honra "debida", sino de renuncia...y no sólo de renuncia a Fiat, sino, posblemente a avances constantes, creatividad, vanguardia. Y éso ya trascendería un plano puamente especulativo para instalarse en el puritito tuétano conceptual.

En fin...este año va a ser la puta poya...y de aburrido, poquito. No sé de dónde fudsters , tiñosos y cenizos se sacan tanta desidia y tanta quietud . ::

Suerte a todos. Y cabeza.

Y las fucking palomitax...


----------



## Pablosca (8 Feb 2018)

Binance en mantenimiento y sin poder operar ni enviar a monederos ni nada hasta las 2 pm UTC. Se va a hacer largo y muchos vamos a saber lo que es un buen monazo.


----------



## san_miguel (8 Feb 2018)

Posible evolución para ETH


----------



## silverwindow (8 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Lo primero que quisiera es dejar claro que este no es el post antibitcoñero de menos cuarto...pero sí que "tal vez" persiga acotar qué presencia de BTC puede ser sana en un portfolio sano...y si no ahora, cuándo.
> 
> Que BTC se ha levantado en un acto de fe colectivo y ha trenzado vínculos psicoemocionales es evidente. Pero en una guerra de la intensidad de ésta, nunca sabes si éso va a ser un plus o un lastre - que en el vértigo de Shitland, perfectamente evolucionaría a lápida -.
> 
> ...



Pues yo estoy sufriendo un pequeno proceso de bitcoñizacion.
Es grave doctor?
No dices nada de las sidechains,que no estan pero se les espera,y puede ser una b.nuclear en shitland.Convertir a todo pow de shitland en token de btc.
Btc esta ahi,siempre ha estdo.Es una red inmensa.Es el internet de las cryptos.
Cada dia mas mengusta tener alguno/s en reserva.
Y solo hay 21M.Y escasean.
Me estare haciendo viejo.Creo que necesito hacer un x10.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Da igual 183 días habiles de un mismo año que un año entero. Fisicamente serías residente en ese país , salvo 3 ó 4 matices, como que tu destino sea considerado por España paraíso fiscal, en cuyo caso, se reserva el derecho de considerarte residente aún durante 4 ejercicios. ( Precisamente para que un mete-saca como el que comentas no legalice tu pasta en un puto ejercicio y al año siguiente vuelvas con ella a descojonarte en sus morros...no funciona así ).
> 
> Por otro lado, piensa que existen obligaciones de declaración patrimonial y si te largas a algún sitio, te pones a vivir allí, y a los 2 días aparecen 20 cuatrillonex de pavos en tu cuenta , la agencia tributaria que has abandonado pensaría con toda la lógica del mundo que provienen de actividades y/o patrimonios sujetos a tributo y que se daban antes de ser residente en tu nuevo destino y por tanto, parte de su pastel. La vaina es que si has generado beneficios y no los has declarado, Hacienda tiene normalmente 4, pero hasta 5 ó más años como horizonte de prescripción ( en función de la cuantía y naturaleza de esa generación de pastuki - por encima de 4 sólo se ampliaría si la cuantía instala los hechos sancionables en el rango de Delito Fiscal - fraude mayor de 120.000 pavos a la caja común - ...y ya, más de 5 años,si esa pasta se hubiese generado por medios ilícitos, qué tipo de ilícitos, solo o en una organización criminal ...y creo recordar que hasta también si esas cantidades rebasan los 600.000 pavos defraudados - lo comento a botepronto - ).
> 
> ...



Din din din...y con esta exposición larga pero concisa que cada uno haga lo que quiera...el que sea un guiri que domine el español y postee aquí desde Oporto alardeando que a el plin, Ok...el que tenga poderío económico para pagar una legión de abogados que le defienda tipo Messi Ok...el que se crea más listo que Hacienda Ok...pero el que sea como Yo un mindundi sin padrinos, materia gris, ni abuela en Amsterdan, a joderse y a pagar...es lo que hay...Yo ya llevo un control bastante exhaustivo de mis compras y ventas y ya lo tengo todo preparado para pagar mis tasas cuando llegue el momento del ejercicio legal donde haya vendido...:


----------



## arras2 (8 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Din din din...y con esta exposición larga pero concisa que cada uno haga lo que quiera...el que sea un guiri que domine el español y postee aquí desde Oporto alardeando que a el plin, Ok...el que tenga poderío económico para pagar una legión de abogados que le defienda tipo Messi Ok...el que se crea más listo que Hacienda Ok...pero el que sea como Yo un mindundi sin padrinos, materia gris, ni abuela en Amsterdan, a joderse y a pagar...es lo que hay...Yo ya llevo un control bastante exhaustivo de mis compras y ventas y ya lo tengo todo preparado para pagar mis tasas cuando llegue el momento del ejercicio legal donde haya vendido...:



Cada intercambio de moneda en teoría tributa... ¿Eso lo guardas para declararlo en cada ejercicio? ¿Como llevas el control?


----------



## san_miguel (8 Feb 2018)

OJO...

European Banks Could Soon Hold Bitcoin, Admits ECB President


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Cada intercambio de moneda en teoría tributa... ¿Eso lo guardas para declararlo en cada ejercicio? ¿Como llevas el control?



Si...siempre que hago la transacción, apunto la hora, fecha y precio y luego lo traduzco a dólares y a euros (uso como patrón el Bitcoin), por si acaso...llevo una hoja Excel, grabo en USB y además lo copio a mano en una libreta...8:


----------



## silverwindow (8 Feb 2018)

Creeis que un exchange en Hongkong va a dar los datos de sus clientes y transacciones a Montoro?

Yo pregunto eh

O un exchage de rusia los clientes de usa?
O un exchange de usa los clientes de rusia?


----------



## arras2 (8 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si...siempre que hago la transacción, apunto la hora, fecha y precio y luego lo traduzco a dólares y a euros (uso como patrón el Bitcoin), por si acaso...llevo una hoja Excel, grabo en USB y además lo copio a mano en una libreta...8:



Pero luego, en la declaración, pones todas las operaciones, el beneficio obtenido y tributas por ello? ¿o Haces 23% del beneficio total?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Pero luego, en la declaración, pones todas las operaciones, el beneficio obtenido y tributas por ello? ¿o Haces 23% del beneficio total?



si, pondré la fecha de compra y la de venta y si he tenido ganancias o perdidas y luego el % que toque de tributar por ganancias...lo meteré en el modelo 100...


----------



## juli (8 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues yo estoy sufriendo un pequeno proceso de bitcoñizacion.
> Es grave doctor?
> No dices nada de las sidechains,que no estan pero se les espera,y puede ser una b.nuclear en shitland.Convertir a todo pow de shitland en token de btc.
> Btc esta ahi,siempre ha estdo.Es una red inmensa.Es el internet de las cryptos.
> ...



De las nuevas aplicaciones que salgan de ahí y de que se las espera es precisamente de lo que más se ha hablado.

Tienes novedades ?


----------



## silverwindow (8 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> De las nuevas aplicaciones que salgan de ahí y de que se las espera es precisamente de lo que más se ha hablado.
> 
> Tienes novedades ?



no,solo en runrun de fondo.

En el tema fiscal , my humilde opinion, es qeu lo tendrai todo preparado, si, pero aqui todavia hay mucho bacalao que cortar.

La crypto mas mierda de shitland es 10000000 veces mas anonyma que una cuenta en suiza.


----------



## orbeo (8 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Creeis que un exchange en Hongkong va a dar los datos de sus clientes y transacciones a Montoro?
> 
> Yo pregunto eh
> 
> ...



Solo entre los países que han firmado el acuerdo de intercambio de información fiscal automática. Busca en Google que es algo relativamente reciente que se firmó a raíz de los papeles de Panamá.

Tiene un nombre ese acuerdo pero ahora no caigo.

Algunos de esos países como por ejemplo Panamá ya dijeron que intercambios de información automáticamente no, pero si lo reclama un juez si (antes ni así).

---------- Post added 08-feb-2018 at 11:02 ----------

A por cierto, el exchange no, la historia es cuando saques del exchange a la cuenta receptora.


----------



## Polo_00 (8 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Solo entre los países que han firmado el acuerdo de intercambio de información fiscal automática. Busca en Google que es algo relativamente reciente que se firmó a raíz de los papeles de Panamá.
> 
> Tiene un nombre ese acuerdo pero ahora no caigo.
> 
> ...




Eso es una locura, no tienen tiempo físico para revisar todas las transacciones y compra/ventas que haga la gente en criptos. Lo único que puedes conseguir es pagar más de lo debido. 

Cuando lo pases a fiat, declara todo como ganancias y fuera, a no ser que te hayas gastado miles de eu...pero aún así, dos capturas de pantallas de las compras y fuera....lo demás es hacer por hacer.

Y más cuando la hacienda pública no está preparada para el sistema cripto, no pueden considerarse tribulaciones de monedas que no están consideradas ni respaldadas por un gobierno o ley. Es absurdo, mientras no lo pases a fiat y es ahí donde declaras el total...menudos pollos y flipadas os montais algunos.


----------



## silverwindow (8 Feb 2018)

Tampoco descarteis que los primeros en declarar cryptos con luz y taquigrafos, y con toda su buena fe, sean los primeros a los que les metan el puro.Para que salga en la tele y tal.

Ya sabeis, para que cunda el ejemplo y el miedo ,que esto es España y auqnue sean mas incentes que un corderito, sean scrificados a los dioses. Que se han pensdo esos listos.

Mucha cautela en todos los sentidos.
Todo bien declarado y legalizado *al pasar a euros*, si, pero sin prisas. Que de momento, ni ellos lo saben q quieren hacer.

No se trata de ser RobinHood.Pero al primer tio que dijo que habia una crisis en 2008 lo mataron, y luego vino la crisis y todos decian que habia crisis,pero ya no era un escandalo.

---------- Post added 08-feb-2018 at 11:25 ----------




Polo_05 dijo:


> ...menudos pollos y flipadas os montais algunos.



Yo lo veo mas asi tambien.
Hay un cierto desconocimiento tecnico de lo que es una *crypto*-moneda.Vamos a calmarnos todo sun poco antes de ir corriendo a hacienda con los papeles en la boca antes de qeu abran la ventanilla.


PD:Ejto va parriba.BTC 8500 en bitfinex


----------



## Gñe (8 Feb 2018)

Nadie comenta que binance está caído desde esta noche a las 1.28? En principio reabren a las 13.00 española (creo)

A mí me han jodido pero bien. En vistas de un dip que se dió, pasé mis BTC a USDT y tenía orden de compra en 7772. La caída fue cuando comenzó un bache y se paró todo en 7784. Toda la noche el puto BTC subiendo y yo con putos USDT que no llegué a vender por un puto minuto. 
En cuanto reabran pues hale, prisas y a comprar por 8200 o lo que la velocidad humana me permita para que no me pasen todos por delante.


----------



## silverwindow (8 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> OJO...
> 
> European Banks Could Soon Hold Bitcoin, Admits ECB President



Muy fuerte.

“However, recent developments, such as the listing of Bitcoin futures contracts by US exchanges, could lead European banks too *to hold positions in Bitcoin*, and therefore we will certainly look at that.

Eso es que ya estan metidos dentro hasta el tuetano.

*Ojo q la noticia es suficientemente gorda para que haya pump de bitcoin*


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (8 Feb 2018)

A todo esto Coss lleva unas semanas después de la debacle que está funcionando de forma bastante decente, estoy tradeando bastante y de momento están cumpliendo. Sigue teniendo un volumen de negociación bajo, que es su gran handicap, pero según cuenta su CEO aún no se han dedicado al marketing (principalmente porque no tenían medios para soportar 100.000 registros nuevos al día, como binance o kukoin).

Pero parece que ya están preparados y esta semana tienen anuncios del exchange preparados para varios partidos de la Premier League de este fin de semana, por lo que creo que el valor de su token va a volver a subir, el par FIAT de hecho lo predicen para marzo.


----------



## Pablosca (8 Feb 2018)

Gñe dijo:


> Nadie comenta que binance está caído desde esta noche a las 1.28? En principio reabren a las 13.00 española (creo)
> 
> A mí me han jodido pero bien. En vistas de un dip que se dió, pasé mis BTC a USDT y tenía orden de compra en 7772. La caída fue cuando comenzó un bache y se paró todo en 7784. Toda la noche el puto BTC subiendo y yo con putos USDT que no llegué a vender por un puto minuto.
> En cuanto reabran pues hale, prisas y a comprar por 8200 o lo que la velocidad humana me permita para que no me pasen todos por delante.



Tenía una orden de compra en Eth y ahí me he quedado con los USDT. Menuda gracia.


----------



## san_miguel (8 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Muy fuerte.
> 
> “However, recent developments, such as the listing of Bitcoin futures contracts by US exchanges, could lead European banks too *to hold positions in Bitcoin*, and therefore we will certainly look at that.
> 
> ...



Yo he cogido uno y será intocable hasta el fin de los días...un lingote 2.0, nunca esta de más tener uno.


----------



## silverwindow (8 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Yo he cogido uno y será intocable hasta el fin de los días...un lingote 2.0, nunca esta de más tener uno.



En otras epocas esa notica le haria un 500%

Estamos hablando nada mas ni nada menos que los bancos europeos diciendo que van a holdear bitcoins.

casi na.
dioshhhh no esta a 16 todavia?


----------



## arras2 (8 Feb 2018)

el que pumpea a lo burro es BCH...


----------



## juli (8 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> el que pumpea a lo burro es BCH...



que ya era hora...

y esta resurrección le pilla ya bien crecidita...y ésa es nueva. ehhh


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si...siempre que hago la transacción, apunto la hora, fecha y precio y luego lo traduzco a dólares y a euros (uso como patrón el Bitcoin), por si acaso...llevo una hoja Excel, grabo en USB y además lo copio a mano en una libreta...8:



Eso no te sirve de nada si no hay un ente que lo certifique.

Y no vale un exchanger del otro lado del charco, o en medio de Rusia, montado por tíos que quizá ni existan en realidad.

Las operaciones de este tipo si se pretenden regular, han de empezar por regular los mercados.

Yo puedo rellenar las hojas excel que me plazca y decir que lo compré en un exchanger que ya no existe.

Un mercado sin regular fiscalmente como este tiene muchas lagunas, así que cuidado con lo que declarais tener, por que lo que hoy puede parecer correcto, mañana podría ser un calvario. 

Tu declaras y tributas en base a una ley que regula otros activos, quizá saquen el año que viene que este mercado es ilegal, o incluso este año, y con carácter retroactivo todas las operaciones declaradas se consideran nulas o incluso fraudulentas.

Tened mucho cuidado con lo que deciis tener, y como lo demostráis.

He hablado con unos cuantos fiscalistas, y ninguno me ha dicho nada que coincida con el anterior, salvo "es un mercado sin regular"

Cuando se regule, y dependiendo del tipo de regulación, será cuando haya que pensar si cambiamos a € o nos quedamos con el verdadero dinero.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Eso no te sirve de nada si no hay un ente que lo certifique.
> 
> Y no vale un exchanger del otro lado del charco, o en medio de Rusia, montado por tíos que quizá ni existan en realidad.
> 
> ...



si, ya sabemos que es un mercado aún virgen y sin regular...pero por si acaso, Yo llevo un orden y control...además tengo los justificantes de mi Exchange donde aparece la hora de compra, precio, cambio etc.., Yo lo tengo guardado...incluso las transferencias que hice desde mi banco al Exchange, todo legal y sin nada que ocultar...todo guardado, con justificantes y comprobantes esperando a ver como acaba el tema...:


----------



## tolomeo (8 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Eso no te sirve de nada si no hay un ente que lo certifique.
> 
> Y no vale un exchanger del otro lado del charco, o en medio de Rusia, montado por tíos que quizá ni existan en realidad.
> 
> ...



No se declara NADA, quien declare ahora es el pájaro que se tira a las escopetas


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Eso no te sirve de nada si no hay un ente que lo certifique.
> 
> Y no vale un exchanger del otro lado del charco, o en medio de Rusia, montado por tíos que quizá ni existan en realidad.
> 
> ...



la ley nunca es retroactiva, todo lo que haya ocurrido antes de la aparicion de esa ley no está afectado...y ojo con el país que le de por aplicar retroactividad porque en menos de un minuto quiebra por la salida de capitales, venta de deuda y resto de cosas que pueden ocurrir por atacar a seguridad jurídica


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Feb 2018)

pero que sepáis que si haceis una transferencia SEPA desde cualquier país UE al exchange, eso va a quedar registrado nos guste o no...que sí, que ya sabemos que el foro esta lleno de astrofísicos con capacidad de hacer llegar dinero a los exchangers a base de filigranas financieras made in Caymán a base de supuestos testaferros y hombres de paja equipados con gafas de sol y sombrero negro pero no es mi caso al no tener capacidad económica para ello...:


----------



## arras2 (8 Feb 2018)

Yo he vuelto a preguntar al pajarito y me ha dicho que de momento...

Fiat obtenido en la venta cuando lo venda menos fiat metido cuando compré, se paga el % que corresponda en el ejercicio que corresponda y listo. Si en 2017 metí 10 y en 2018 vendo por 30, que en la declaración del 2019, incremento de patrimonio de 20 y pagar lo que corresponda. Que los movimientos intermedios, de momento, nada...

Que lo hiciera así. Lo que si me han comentado es que están debatiendo el pedir cada operación hecha, está en debate para ver que cojones hacen.

QUE NADIE SE AGARRE A ESTO NI MUCHO MENOS. Lo que me han dicho. El problema es que no tienen ni puta idea, y por ello me dicen, que si tuviera que hacerlo ahora, que lo hiciera así.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Feb 2018)

Yo solo estoy a la espera, nada más...

---------- Post added 08-feb-2018 at 13:18 ----------




arras2 dijo:


> Yo he vuelto a preguntar al pajarito y me ha dicho que de momento...
> 
> Fiat obtenido en la venta cuando lo venda menos fiat metido cuando compré, se paga el % que corresponda en el ejercicio que corresponda y listo. Si en 2017 metí 10 y en 2018 vendo por 30, que en la declaración del 2019, incremento de patrimonio de 20 y pagar lo que corresponda. Que los movimientos intermedios, de momento, nada...
> 
> ...



eso digo...hay que esperar acontecimientos...aun quedan meses hasta 2019...


----------



## orbeo (8 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> pero que sepáis que si haceis una transferencia SEPA desde cualquier país UE al exchange, eso va a quedar registrado nos guste o no...que sí, que ya sabemos que el foro esta lleno de astrofísicos con capacidad de hacer llegar dinero a los exchangers a base de filigranas financieras made in Caymán a base de supuestos testaferros y hombres de paja equipados con gafas de sol y sombrero negro pero no es mi caso al no tener capacidad económica para ello...:



Enviar dinero al exchange ni es ilegal ni tributa. La cuestión es la contraria.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Enviar dinero al exchange ni es ilegal ni tributa. La cuestión es la contraria.



claro que no, pero siempre pueden, si quieren, indagar...ahora el apunte queda ahí...porque cuando envias a un Exchange, te obligan a poner su nombre y un código alfanumérico para identificar de quien es el dinero recibido :


----------



## emere (8 Feb 2018)

¿Sería posible abrir un hilo con chincheta centrado exclusivamente en el tema de tributación? 

Que nadie malinterprete mi tono faltaría más, me parece un tema muy interesante y que da para un hilo entero perfectamente.

Así en ese se discute este tema y aquí podríamos seguir con el tema de hablar de coins


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Feb 2018)

Yo por mi parte doy el tema por zanjado...nada más que decir...suerte...8:


----------



## san_miguel (8 Feb 2018)

Esta tambien se sabía pero os la pongo, en cuanto entren los ETF en USA el mundo cripto se disparará.

Empieza a cotizar el primer fondo de inversión canadiense enfocado en blockchain | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## silverwindow (8 Feb 2018)

Esto se va parriba mire como se mire.Todas las noticias,incluso las malas, no hacen ,mas que aceptar que esta aqui y se queda..


----------



## josema82 (8 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Cada intercambio de moneda en teoría tributa... ¿Eso lo guardas para declararlo en cada ejercicio? ¿Como llevas el control?



Ok, pero una pregunta..... ¿hay algun documento oficial, ya aqui en españa o Europa , que considere a Bitcoin y Shitland MONEDA o DIVISA??? porque si no lo hay, es TRUEQUE.

¿sabes si lo hay?


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> la ley nunca es retroactiva, todo lo que haya ocurrido antes de la aparicion de esa ley no está afectado...y ojo con el país que le de por aplicar retroactividad porque en menos de un minuto quiebra por la salida de capitales, venta de deuda y resto de cosas que pueden ocurrir por atacar a seguridad jurídica



“Artículo 10. 2.LGT *Salvo que se disponga lo contrario*_, las normas tributarias no tendrán efecto retroactivo y se aplicarán a los tributos sin período impositivo devengados a partir de su entrada en vigor y a los demás tributos cuyo período impositivo se inicie desde ese momento.

No obstante, las normas que regulen el régimen de infracciones y sanciones tributarias y el de los recargos tendrán efectos retroactivos respecto de los actos que no sean firmes cuando su aplicación resulte más favorable para el interesado.”_.


Como siempre que se redacta una ley, se deja la coletilla "salvo que se disponga lo contrario"

Dudo que lo hagan retroactivo, y lo dudo mucho, pero estoy seguro que en casos como este dónde se pone en riesgo los pilares de la centralización estatal, son capaces de darle la vuelta a todo con tal ya no de ganar dinero, si no de destruir opciones y alternativas para el ciudadano.

Por cierto hacía que no lo actualizaba, la última vez hará 2 semanas dash 500K wallets con coins, hoy *553841*

Esta semana subida de 16 nodos maestros, y estamos a poco más de 20 de ATH (de nodos)


----------



## onlycw (8 Feb 2018)

Editado por fallo en el enlace


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> “Artículo 10. 2.LGT *Salvo que se disponga lo contrario*_, las normas tributarias no tendrán efecto retroactivo y se aplicarán a los tributos sin período impositivo devengados a partir de su entrada en vigor y a los demás tributos cuyo período impositivo se inicie desde ese momento.
> 
> No obstante, las normas que regulen el régimen de infracciones y sanciones tributarias y el de los recargos tendrán efectos retroactivos respecto de los actos que no sean firmes cuando su aplicación resulte más favorable para el interesado.”_.
> 
> ...



vamos a ver, si hoy pagas el 23% de beneficios en el irpf, mañana no te pueden sacar una ley donde te digan que tienes que pagar el 38% por lo anterior a día de aprobación... eso sí, a partir del día de publicación el boe si te tocaría pagar el 38% o lo que diga la nueva ley


----------



## Gian Gastone (8 Feb 2018)

Que pasa con la resistencia de ETH en los 700 Euros, yo como soy un pardillo en el trading compre ayer en los 679 Euros, espero que la rompa proto, sino se ira para abajo.


----------



## amtt (8 Feb 2018)

Hola a todos
Alguien sabe q comicion cobran los cajeros de bitcoin para cambiar bitcoin por Fiat?
Gracias


----------



## Patanegra (8 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> pero que sepáis que si haceis una transferencia SEPA desde cualquier país UE al exchange, eso va a quedar registrado nos guste o no...que sí, que ya sabemos que el foro esta lleno de astrofísicos con capacidad de hacer llegar dinero a los exchangers a base de filigranas financieras made in Caymán a base de supuestos testaferros y hombres de paja equipados con gafas de sol y sombrero negro pero no es mi caso al no tener capacidad económica para ello...:



Hombre….sin ser astrofisico, hay maneras.

Por ejemplo, tienes dos cuentas en un exchange, digamos Binance.

Cambias Euros por ETH en Kraken, envias los ETH a Binance, en Binance los cambias por Monero, envias los Monero a su monedero exterior y de aho los pasas a tu otra cuenta en Binance... lo que hagas con los Monero en otra cuenta de Binance eso no lo sabe nadie. Las ganancias del trading vuelven por la ruta inversa. Tributas por el incremento patrimonial.


----------



## Atheist (8 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo, cuando decías que BTC se iba por debajo de los 5400$ y ahora dices que se va a los 25k, ¿qué consideras que ha cambiado para que veas un cambio radical de tendencia?


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (8 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Hombre….sin ser astrofisico, hay maneras.
> 
> Por ejemplo, tienes dos cuentas en un exchange, digamos Binance.
> 
> Cambias Euros por ETH en Kraken, envias los ETH a Binance, en Binance los cambias por Monero, envias los Monero a su monedero exterior y de aho los pasas a tu otra cuenta en Binance... lo que hagas con los Monero en otra cuenta de Binance eso no lo sabe nadie. Las ganancias del trading vuelven por la ruta inversa. Tributas por el incremento patrimonial.




OK. Sobre tu supuesto.

Recibes dentro de 4 años una notificación de hacienda en donde te exigen que presentes toda la documentación relativa a los EURO que enviaste mediante transferencia desde tu cuenta bancaria española a una cuenta extranjera, concretamente a un beneficiario denominado KRAKEN Exchange.

Pides cita en hacienda, te la dan y cuando te atiende el funcionario:

a) No le presentas ningún papel porque Monero es anónima.

b) Le dices que no sabías.

c) Le llevas exclusivamente los papeles de KRAKEN en donde figura un depósito, una compra de ETH desde EURO, una transferencia a cuenta externa en ETH, otra transferencia de los mismos ETH de vuelta, conversión a EURO y vuelta a tu cuenta bancaria española.

Entonces el inspector te pregunta: ¿Has tradeado con esos ETH e intentas defraudar? ¿Tienes los movimientos del otro exchange o pantallazos de tu Ledger o wallet fria? ¿Has traído vaselina?

d) Le llevas hasta el último movimiento, todo impreso y colocadito, de KRAKEN, de Binance, de Bittrex, de tu Ledger, de TenX, de una ICO... para que al menos aprecie buena fe ** y le explicas todo lo mejor posible.

Para mí, sin duda alguna lo mejor es sacar TODO a FIAT cada mes de diciembre, cosa que se me ocurrió tarde, en enero; y volver a comprar en rebajas una o dos semanas antes de que llegue el año nuevo chino.

En mi caso presentaré hasta el último papel que consiga y he comprobado que los exchanges te lo dan, con breves explicaciones de qué a qué cripto he pasado. También aportaré el pantallazo histórico del coinmarketcap del 31/12/2017 en EURO porque es fácil sacarlo.

Y como no he sacado nada a FIAT durante 2017 (tampoco ahora) pagaré por lo que valía el monto total de mis criptos a 31/12 - los EURO que metí desde noviembre.

¿Que después sale una norma que me favorece más? Pues hago una complementaria.

¿Que me envían una notificación para que explique algo? Ellos sabrán que no ha habido ocultación porque yo fui de cara, no me joderán ni me fusilarán.

Que se puede mangar en el Corte Inglés ¿sin que te pillen? claro. Que puedes circular a 200 por hora ¿sin que te pillen? Claro. Que puedes conducir borracho como una cuba ¿Sin que te pillen? Claro. Que se puede pasar 40 bolsas de cocaína en el intestino por la frontera? Claro. Aunque todos los supuestos tienen algo en común; que al que pillan lo paga y bien pagado.



** Aunque vas a tener que pagar lo que ellos te digan + intereses de demora del primer año + intereses de demora del segunda año + intereses de demora del tercer año + intereses de demora del cuarto año + la sanción que corresponda.


----------



## Pirro (8 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Que BTC se ha levantado en un acto de fe colectivo y ha trenzado vínculos psicoemocionales es evidente. Pero en una guerra de la intensidad de ésta, nunca sabes si éso va a ser un plus o un lastre - que en el vértigo de Shitland, perfectamente evolucionaría a lápida -.



Es un plus y hasta ahora lo ha venido siendo. La fe se traduce en holdismo y el holdismo limita la oferta aumentando la escasez. *Porque al final de eso va el juego, de fabricar y acaparar escasez digital y es precisamente esa escasez digital la que crea luego las condiciones para que puedan existir "blockchains que hagan cosas"*



> Tampoco se sabe hoy si los detonantes de esos afectos merecerán ser expuestos en odas alegóricas...o silenciados por la vergüenza de haber sido una herramienta demagógica y trilera...un "Entra tú, que yo vigilo ". Y sin querer amargarle un dulce a nahide...es un asunto capital. Serio de cojones.



Aquí me he perdido ¿vergüenza de qué exactamente? ¿de poseer algo que ha ganado valor con los años y que muy probablemente lo siga ganado a futuro? ¿Qué hay de vergonzante en ello? Toda forma de especulación a corto o medio plazo lleva el trilerismo implícito en la compra venta. *El que compra espera vender más caro, no más barato. Y cuando eso pase, que nos ha pasado a todos -asi como lo contrario-, pues como dices tú, "que se mueran los feos". Y todos, absolutamente todos hemos sido feos alguna vez en este mercado. Pero lo bonito de esto es que los feos no es una pobre familia hipotecada ni trabajadores despedidos, sino gente que voluntaria y libremente sorteó todos los obstáculos y se plantó por primera vez en algún momento de su vida con un fajo de fiat en este negocio *



> *La clave, para mí, será la toma de posiciones en un mercado embrionario* ...y los pseudomonopolios y redes clientelares con que esas posiciones asalten el mundo real...ésa implantación oportuna y absorvente sí que dictará quién cortará el queso en el sector y representará un plus REAL , y ése sí, de difícil reproducción, ante el poderoso código al alcance de todos , que ya sabemos que es Ley



Obvio. Un mercado embrionario que crezca, se desarrolle y haga cosas útiles, *aumentando exponencialmente el valor de nuestra participación en ese mercado
* ¿Entonces eso no es trilerismo, como apuntas? ¿Pero con Bitcoin sí? ¿Por qué? 




> A BTC le veo trapío y escasez . Pero mirando a la tendencia de minimización de precio en busca del mix producción + mantenimiento antes comentada y en la convicción de que se impondrá...* es una himbersión de un riesgo monstruoso*.
> 
> Sin afán forofo-manolista , pero sí de exponer ejemplos gráficos...no hay día que no lea un paper de ETH que no me deje con la boca abierta ( y sí,promesas ...pero que cada día lo son menos y hasta lo que aparece en su formato de humi inicial llega con otro cuajo, otros teams...)...y BTC está muy lejos de éso. Como, y es la segunda gran diferencia para mí, BTC nació ombliguista y hermética ...y ETH con la máxima del timo memocrático perfectamente aprendida : El de las redes clientelares - que no suelen escupir en el plato en el que comen -. Y éso sí que es JODL tenaz . Para calibrar el de BTC , con ver los nicks que pasan de un criptohilo chincheteado a otro y en qué dirección - porque sólo se da en una - , basta.
> 
> ...



¿Y cuáles son esas inversiones de riesgo "no monstruoso" que hay en Shitland? ¿Podrías decirle a un recién llegado a este mercado que hay más riesgo en comprar Bitcoin que en comprar Pivx? ¿O cualquier token de Ethereum? *Precisamente esas decisiones de compra son potencialmente mucho más lucrativas que comprar Bitcoin porque son muchísimo más arriesgadas. Nadie regala nada y especulando lo que se retribuye es precisamente el riesgo.*



> En fin...este año va a ser la puta poya...y de aburrido, poquito. No sé de dónde fudsters , tiñosos y cenizos se sacan tanta desidia y tanta quietud . ::
> 
> Suerte a todos. Y cabeza.
> 
> Y las fucking palomitax



Ojalá tengas razón, mi pronóstico *público* ha sido de 2018 de transición, tirando a lateral y aburrido. Y luego me encuentro con la nota de prensa del Parlamento europeo con las declaraciones de Draghi* y me siento felizmente owneado. *

Este fudster, tiñoso  y cenizo te desea cordialmente que consigas ser early adopter- de algo consolidado. Y si no, pues no pasa nada, que ésto sólo es filosofía y negocios :

Saludos.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Feb 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> OK. Sobre tu supuesto.
> 
> Recibes dentro de 4 años una notificación de hacienda en donde te exigen que presentes toda la documentación relativa a los EURO que enviaste mediante transferencia desde tu cuenta bancaria española a una cuenta extranjera, concretamente a un beneficiario denominado KRAKEN Exchange.
> 
> ...



vamos a ver no personalicemos, yo voy a pagar todos los impuestos faltaria mas. Pero en el caso hipotetico del que hablaba, a Hacienda le enseñas que tus ETH de Kraken furon cambiados en la cuenta de Binance por Monero y luego enviastes esos monero a dormir en un monedero. Cuando los monero vuelven de tu cuenta numero dos de Binance (sin verificar) (los necesarios), los cambias por ETH y declaras las ganancias o perdidas de ese cambio. Luego cambias los ETH por euros y declaras las ganacias.


----------



## Pirro (8 Feb 2018)

Respecto al tratamiento de las cryptos el guión lo tendrá que marcar *Europa* pues ellos son los que crearán el marco del futuro e inevitable intento de regulación. Cualquier decisión que tomen los estados por separado será coyuntural y a la espera de que los competentes de la UE dicten el camino. Y estos a su vez negociarán o se coordinarán con competentes de EEUU China, Japón y otros poderes.

Yo no me preocuparía demasiado, la verdad.


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (8 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> vamos a ver no personalicemos, yo voy a pagar todos los impuestos faltaria mas. Pero en el caso hipotetico del que hablaba, a Hacienda le enseñas que tus ETH de Kraken furon cambiados en la cuenta de Binance por Monero y luego enviastes esos monero a dormir en un monedero. Cuando los monero vuelven de tu cuenta numero dos de Binance (sin verificar) (los necesarios), los cambias por ETH y declaras las ganancias o perdidas de ese cambio. Luego cambias los ETH por euros y declaras las ganacias.




No te preocupes hombre, he escrito: "desde tu supuesto". Si has leído que yo haya afirmado que tú concretamente tuvieses intención de defraudar, lo copias-pegas y yo lo cambio.

Pero hasta donde yo sé he hablado de tu supuesto y he desarrollado lo que me parece que podría pasar al sujeto activo de ese supuesto que tu planteabas.

Que nadie se enfade, que a mi tampoco me gusta pagar impuestos.


----------



## lewis (8 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Respecto al tratamiento de las cryptos el guión lo tendrá que marcar *Europa* pues ellos son los que crearán el marco del futuro e inevitable intento de regulación. Cualquier decisión que tomen los estados por separado será coyuntural y a la espera de que los competentes de la UE dicten el camino. Y estos a su vez negociarán o se coordinarán con competentes de EEUU China, Japón y otros poderes.
> 
> Yo no me preocuparía demasiado, la verdad.



Pues no te apures que los enviados de Hacienda volverán a aparecer a meter miedo para hacerles el trabajo y cuando te tengan dentro desplumarte, jojo.


----------



## davitin (8 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Quien tenga bitcoins debería conservar una buena parte pero quien empiece a estas alturas a comprar bitcoins se puede encontrar con sorpresas desagradables de aquí a uno o dos años... Viendo este mercado el bitcoin es un activo de alto riesgo (¿cripto segura? :-D) y no ofrece las rentabilidades de otras criptomonedas, con una tecnología que sigue ahí estancada... Salvo que alguien se planteé que va a pasar de, pongamos 300.000 millones de cap. a 3 billones no veo el porqué meterse ahí... Yo como no lo veo, porque tendría que darse una alineación de astros muy rara, no compro eso :-D... Yo apuesto a otras alternativas, otros escenarios donde el bitcoin se vaya a paseo ... Puede ser que me equivoque, pero incluso en el escenario del bitcoin subiendo a esas cifras (pongamos 50.000, 100.000 dólares un bitcoin) me sale más a cuenta invertir en criptomonedas que tienen una menor capitalización y más potencial crecimiento.
> 
> El tamaño de bitcoin ya le limita a la hora de crecer, igual con la tecnología... El bitcoin para lo único que sirve es para informar del interés que hay, pero yo ahí no metería un duro...  ...



Joder macho, parece un post de hace 7 años.


----------



## tixel (8 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El auténtico Bitcoin



No lo dudes. Ahora andan diciendo que van a activar unos opcodes que le permitiran tener el 90 o el 95% de la funcionalidad de eth.:8:


----------



## juli (8 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Es un plus y hasta ahora lo ha venido siendo. La fe se traduce en holdismo y el holdismo limita la oferta aumentando la escasez. *Porque al final de eso va el juego, de fabricar y acaparar escasez digital y es precisamente esa escasez digital la que crea luego las condiciones para que puedan existir "blockchains que hagan cosas"*
> 
> MMM...no hay escasez digital, sino excendete literalmente infinito : hay escasez de supply en MARCAS digitales. En los últimos posts de paketazo , por ejemplo, se puede encontrar perfectamente que ese argumento ( la recreación ya no de BTC sino de "otros" BTCs u otras prestaciones, e incluso su mejora ) ya tiene más peso en la panorámica bitcoñera que el que había durante la etapa más rancia del absolutismo bitcoñero , que sencillamente, lo ignoraba e instalaba a BTC no en otra Liga, sino en otro juego. Y está en el mismo.
> 
> ...



Igual. Suerte.


----------



## juli (8 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Quien tenga bitcoins debería conservar una buena parte pero quien empiece a estas alturas a comprar bitcoins se puede encontrar con sorpresas desagradables de aquí a uno o dos años... Viendo este mercado el bitcoin es un activo de alto riesgo (¿cripto segura? :-D) y no ofrece las rentabilidades de otras criptomonedas, con una tecnología que sigue ahí estancada... Salvo que alguien se planteé que va a pasar de, pongamos 300.000 millones de cap. a 3 billones no veo el porqué meterse ahí... Yo como no lo veo, porque tendría que darse una alineación de astros muy rara, no compro eso :-D... Yo apuesto a otras alternativas, otros escenarios donde el bitcoin se vaya a paseo ... Puede ser que me equivoque, pero incluso en el escenario del bitcoin subiendo a esas cifras (pongamos 50.000, 100.000 dólares un bitcoin) me sale más a cuenta invertir en criptomonedas que tienen una menor capitalización y más potencial crecimiento.
> 
> El tamaño de bitcoin ya le limita a la hora de crecer, igual con la tecnología... El bitcoin para lo único que sirve es para informar del interés que hay, pero yo ahí no metería un duro...  ...



Exacto. En cierto mdo, implica el mismo riesgo que montarse en marcha en la típica cerocerista de crecimiento vertiginoso.

EL ratio riesgo/revalorización ( y entiendo que no sea el único determinente, pero en ESTE ASPECTO que comentamos sí lo es ) sólo pintaría ventajoso en caso ya no de llegar a la luna, sino de salirse de la vía láctea. Sin embargo, la alta cotización de esa moneda está más que cuestionada mientras no saque años luz en prestacines al resto ( y lo acojonante es que actualmente, con gran cantidad de ellas y para los usos más elemntales está en obvia desventaja ).


----------



## arras2 (8 Feb 2018)

Bueno, siempre se puede pendular de una a otra... en diciembre te cambias de btc a eth y ahora 5xbtc. Pero claro, dependes de acertar el momento del cambio. Esto es lo que practica NF. De hecho, esto que digo ya lo hacéis más de uno. Además incrementáis esas posiciones apalancandoos en ceroceristas... Mucho arte le aplicáis.

Lo mejor es buscar "empresas" con potencial, apostar por ellas y esperar.


----------



## juli (8 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Bueno, siempre se puede pendular de una a otra... en diciembre te cambias de btc a eth y ahora 5xbtc. Pero claro, dependes de acertar el momento del cambio. Esto es lo que practica NF. De hecho, esto que digo ya lo hacéis más de uno. Además incrementáis esas posiciones apalancandoos en ceroceristas... Mucho arte le aplicáis.



No te creas...al final es más rutina y se hace "de oído" - por lo menos en el caso de un catetillo como yo , con lo que difícil, no es -. 

Éso sí...como BTC ha sido, por la polarización gilichorra pasada, una presa bastante ajena en SHitland, pues a algunos nos resulta más familiar hacerlo con otras ( como ETH & Dash ...o Komodo-Ark por ejemplo ). Y la verdad es que cuando estas se cruzan y despegan, parece que , ésta sí, es la requeteúlima y el despegue rrrrefintivo, ...pero vueeeelven a cruzarse tiempo después. Al menos, hasta ahora.

Supongo que, salvo que se domine lo de invertir microimportes , que al final a lo que lleva es a portfolios muy diversificados/equilibrados, que podría hacerse así, , alcanzar cierta posición y capacidad de posicionarse es cuestión de tiempo y de que hayas crecido un poquillo.

En mi caso, hasta que no entro en algo, no le pillo demasiado el pulso ( cuando estás fuera, todo parece echar chispas y lo tuyo hoxtIax en vinage ) ...así que una vez dentro, todo "te suena" bastante sin muchas ondas multicolor o rayas milimétricas ni otros sistemas de medida. ( sistemas que no desprecio en absoluto, ojalá sabría manejarme en ellos ).

*edito* ( a tu edit ) : Y ...sí, lo mejor es posicionarse en ese perfil de proyectos..pero montarse ciertos crces ahí ( EJ : ash - ETH ) no es excluyente.

Por cierto, y por enésima vez : LTC facilita cruzarla CON CASI TODAS - pumpea espaciada y notoriamente -...y abandonarla "a ratos" no suele implicar perderte grandes hypes.


----------



## Superoeo (8 Feb 2018)

El amigo Mcaffee anda diciendo que se rumorea que han podido hackear Binance y de ahí la caida actual. le acaban de contestar los de Binance que nadie les ha hackeado y que no ande difundiendo informaciones falsas.

Qué cosas más raras...

Twitter


----------



## D´Omen (8 Feb 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> El amigo Mcaffee anda diciendo que se rumorea que han podido hackear Binance y de ahí la caida actual. le acaban de contestar los de Binance que nadie les ha hackeado y que no ande difundiendo informaciones falsas.
> 
> Qué cosas más raras...
> 
> Twitter



La información oficial es que no hay hackeo, os lo contaré en cuando vuelva binance...


----------



## Superoeo (8 Feb 2018)

D´Omen dijo:


> La información oficial es que no hay hackeo, os lo contaré en cuando vuelva binance...



Tengo ahí mi MasterNode de Triggers así que espero que así sea....ienso:


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (8 Feb 2018)

Joder con Binance, ahi tengo metido medio shitfolio!


----------



## silverwindow (8 Feb 2018)

No es hackeo es mantenimuento,pero podrian avisar los hdp.

Manana abren


----------



## Ethan20 (8 Feb 2018)

Cuando he visto empezar a pumpear el BCH he metido unas fichas, por si fuera hacer un Ripple, que me lo perdí


----------



## silverwindow (8 Feb 2018)

Pq esta pumpeando bcash?


----------



## plus ultra (8 Feb 2018)

Proyecto interesante para echarle un ojo,viene a ser un localbitcoin con el añadido de tiendas y alguna cosilla mas.

Dether.io


----------



## kudeiro (8 Feb 2018)

cuando acabará el bulltrap y se irá a los 6500$ como dicen los de at?


----------



## sabueXo (8 Feb 2018)

kudeiro dijo:


> cuando acabará el bulltrap y se irá a los 6500$ como dicen los de at?



Si pasa, espero que pronto (quería pillar para hold) y de vuelta para arriba de una vez.


----------



## Kukulkam (8 Feb 2018)

Aquí desde el principio se dijo que metas el dinero que estés dispuesto a perder, por que necesitáis convertirlo a vetusto fiat?

Personalmente me espero a la última pantalla, el colapso de los estados-nación y del fiat mundial, y el establecimiento del nom, no creo que quede mucho ....

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (8 Feb 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Aquí desde el principio se dijo que metas el dinero que estés dispuesto a perder, por que necesitáis convertirlo a vetusto fiat?
> 
> Personalmente me espero a la última pantalla, el colapso de los estados-nación y del fiat mundial, y el establecimiento del nom, no creo que quede mucho ....
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Post de calidad.


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (8 Feb 2018)

Echando un ojo al marketcap, parece que el ratio BTC-ETH va a favor del primero 1:10. 

¿Estará preparándose Bitcoin para ponerse en modo agujero negro y volver al 1:43 de diciembre?

Enhorabuena a quienes llevan BCH, está subiendo a gusto.


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Echando un ojo al marketcap, parece que el ratio BTC-ETH va a favor del primero 1:10.
> 
> ¿Estará preparándose Bitcoin para ponerse en modo agujero negro y volver al 1:43 de diciembre?
> 
> Enhorabuena a quienes llevan BCH, está subiendo a gusto.



Fíjate en BCH, Zcash, Monero o Dash...

Lo dije y lo repito, los ratios se reequilibran cada X tiempo...esa X es lo que hay que saber calcular.

Creo que ETH le toca esperar de nuevo su turno.

Una vez que las anteriores y resto hayan regulado...debería salir BTC en llamas.

Todo esto siempre y cuando no regresemos al guano.


----------



## jorge (8 Feb 2018)

Quien aun no esté subido al tanque de bankera con más de 100 minoyes de euros recaudados y 80.000 himbersores dejo mi referal:

Bankera | Banking for the Blockchain Era

Confío que será un pumpazo.


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Quien aun no esté subido al tanque de bankera con más de 100 minoyes de euros recaudados y 80.000 himbersores dejo mi referal:
> 
> Bankera | Banking for the Blockchain Era
> 
> Confío que será un pumpazo.



Si los tokens fueran obligaciones o acciones de la compañía metía un piso ahí...pero como comentó el compañero semanas atrás, un token que no vincula, y que solo sirve para obtener financiación sin contraparte contractual, deja muchos cabos sueltos.

Y no digo que no sea un pelotazo, eso es indiscutible pues cualquiera puede ser hoy en día, pero me han jodido mi idea de entrar como inversión a largo.

Sé que estáis muchos dentro, y ojalá salga bien, pues aun que no sea holder, soy usuario de spectroc. desde hace tiempo, y me interesa que bankera arrase y ponga a la banca comercial sierva de los estados contra las cuerdas.


----------



## Kukulkam (8 Feb 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> OK. Sobre tu supuesto.
> 
> Recibes dentro de 4 años una notificación de hacienda en donde te exigen que presentes toda la documentación relativa a los EURO que enviaste mediante transferencia desde tu cuenta bancaria española a una cuenta extranjera, concretamente a un beneficiario denominado KRAKEN Exchange.
> 
> ...



Quien eres, TROLLACO DEL 15?
Deja de asustar a la gente, no es necesario vender nada como este quintacolumnista de pacotilla, *si no conviertes a fiat no hay nada que declarar*


----------



## Obduliez (8 Feb 2018)

jorge dijo:


> Quien aun no esté subido al tanque de bankera con más de 100 minoyes de euros recaudados y 80.000 himbersores dejo mi referal:
> 
> Bankera | Banking for the Blockchain Era
> 
> Confío que será un pumpazo.



Llego a la página de bankera, pulso el botón "GET BNK" y me envía a la página de spectrcoin, en donde no encuentro el lugar para obtener esos token.


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2018)

Obduliez dijo:


> Llego a la página de bankera, pulso el botón "GET BNK" y me envía a la página de spectrcoin, en donde no encuentro el lugar para obtener esos token.



te das de alta en spectrocoin, mandas allí "a tu cuenta por defecto" tokens que acepte (BTC, Dash, ETH, NEM...)

una vez enviados a tu cuenta, vas a exchange, y abajo a la izquierda hay un cuadrado verde que es la opción de compra de Bankera (eliges el monto en relación a los fondos que hayas enviado y ya son tuyos)

Es muy sencillo, pero si no eres usuario activado no puedes comprar.

Por cierto hoy parece que se arrima algo de calderilla de las ganancias bursátiles...si al final lo que va a dar miedo es estar en bolsa y no en esto.

*S&P casi un -4% ::*


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (8 Feb 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Quien eres, TROLLACO DEL 15?
> Deja de asustar a la gente, no es necesario vender nada como este quintacolumnista de pacotilla, *si no conviertes a fiat no hay nada que declarar*



Aquí todo el mundo es mayorcito y cada uno decide por si mismo, sin necesidad de insultar a los demás.

Puede usted hacer lo que quiera pero no dé lecciones a nadie si no sabe de lo que habla.

No quiero ensuciar este hilo respondiéndole como debería. Si quiere podemos hacerlo por privado.


----------



## juli (8 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Fíjate en BCH, Zcash, Monero o Dash...
> 
> Lo dije y lo repito, los ratios se reequilibran cada X tiempo...esa X es lo que hay que saber calcular.
> .



No sería raro que tras BTC Cash le toque a Dash.


----------



## Obduliez (8 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> te das de alta en spectrocoin, mandas allí "a tu cuenta por defecto" tokens que acepte (BTC, Dash, ETH, NEM...)
> 
> una vez enviados a tu cuenta, vas a exchange, y abajo a la izquierda hay un cuadrado verde que es la opción de compra de Bankera (eliges el monto en relación a los fondos que hayas enviado y ya son tuyos)
> 
> ...



Gracias jefe. Uno es muy novato en este mundillo tan "entretenido".


----------



## Patanegra (8 Feb 2018)

donde se guardan los BNK de bankera? en SpectroCoin? o hay un lugar mas seguro?


----------



## arras2 (8 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> No sería raro que tras BTC Cash le toque a Dash.



Sería un lujazo que zumbara a maximos estando btc por debajo de 10000 . Que los X00 den sus frutos.

Aún no se sabe nada de evolution no?

En la bolsa, ostias como panes.


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Sería un lujazo que zumbara a maximos estando btc por debajo de 10000 . Que los X00 den sus frutos.
> 
> Aún no se sabe nada de evolution no?
> 
> En la bolsa, ostias como panes.



Creo que mañana hay una movida al respecto Q4 2017 Summary Call



En principio se hablará de todo un poco, pero creo que muchos masternodos le están metiendo caña al equipo por los retrasos con evolution, no piden un producto terminado, solo quieren ver si realmente se están logrando avances al respecto.

Se piden capturas de pantalla, algún vídeo de prueba...

Hay ambiente enrarecido de un pequeño sector...piensa que hay holders con varios masternodos que se juegan literalmente la vida económica en este proyecto.

Lo cierto, y desde mi humilde opinión, el hermetismo del grupo respecto evolution, me hace pensar en que deben de tener algún tipo de bomba preparada para ser liberada, pero antes han tanteado manos fuertes que se posicionen en masternodos como la última empresa cotizada en Canadá Neptune Dash...quizá intenten minimizar la entrada especulativa, que no ayuda al refuerzo de la red.

Los plazos están fijados para el verano o incluso antes...y más les vale no demorarse y tener al menos un prototipo funcional que demuestre el trabajo y la inversión efectuada.


Entendamos que Dash no es un equipo de canta mañanas que programan a la buena de dios y hacen pruebas día si y día también.

Si liberan un software revolucionario, lo harán a sabiendas 99,9% de que será óptimo y contendrá lo mínimos errores posibles.

Toca esperar, y ver lo que sale mañana al respecto.

Un saludo y buenas noches


----------



## arras2 (8 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que mañana hay una movida al respecto Q4 2017 Summary Call
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la información tan detallada. A ver si va bien y progresa nuestra cartera.


----------



## juli (8 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Sería un lujazo que zumbara a maximos estando btc por debajo de 10000 . Que los X00 den sus frutos.
> 
> Aún no se sabe nada de evolution no?
> 
> En la bolsa, ostias como panes.



Pues las X00 eran precisamente para reforzarme en Dash, no en FAT pero necesito que otras posiciones zumben antes y con ese "injerto" desde Fiat pueda plantearme cotas mayores en Dash sin dejar mi portfolio en el chasis. Y ,por lo que dice paketazo, me da que no va a ser así. Pero bueno...todo OK de cualquier modo...las penas, con pan, son menos.


----------



## paketazo (9 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Pues las X00 eran precisamente para reforzarme en Dash, no en FAT pero necesito que otras posiciones zumben antes y con ese "injerto" desde Fiat pueda plantearme cotas mayores en Dash sin dejar mi portfolio en el chasis. Y ,por lo que dice paketazo, me da que no va a ser así. Pero bueno...todo OK de cualquier modo...las penas, con pan, son menos.



Cuando se ponga a 3000$ quedamos un día en alguna playa de la república dominicana pa tomar unos tequilas...si nos hacemos colegas, montamos un masternodo y ya no volvemos para aquí...nos llevamos al a familia para allá.

:


----------



## arras2 (9 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Pues las X00 eran precisamente para reforzarme en Dash, no en FAT pero necesito que otras posiciones zumben antes y con ese "injerto" desde Fiat pueda plantearme cotas mayores en Dash sin dejar mi portfolio en el chasis. Y ,por lo que dice paketazo, me da que no va a ser así. Pero bueno...todo OK de cualquier modo...las penas, con pan, son menos.



Ojalá te salga bien tu objetivo con dash. Me imagino cuál es y el buen momento que se ha dado para ir a por ello. Yo no descartaría que vuelvan las rebajas.


----------



## juli (9 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuando se ponga a 3000$ quedamos un día en alguna playa de la república dominicana pa tomar unos tequilas...si nos hacemos colegas, montamos un masternodo y ya no volvemos para aquí...nos llevamos al a familia para allá.
> 
> :



Lo del equilibrio entre tops que comentas - y algunas "sólidas" sin serlo - es descaráo cuando tienes miras a un Mnode de Dash, por ejemplo.

En hypes, a la mitad o en suelos de barrido ...siempre , sacrificando un mix de todas...rondas los mismos Dash. Como un puto reloj.

Ahí te das cuenta de lo poquillo que podemos influir realmente en todo este percal ( salvo tacticas milimétricas como las de Nfuturo , por ejemplo - que ni están a mi alcance técnico...ni al nvel de desgaste, presumo, que estoy dispuesto a soportar- ).

---------- Post added 09-feb-2018 at 00:14 ----------




arras2 dijo:


> Ojalá te salga bien tu objetivo con dash. Me imagino cuál es y el buen momento que se ha dado para ir a por ello. Yo no descartaría que vuelvan las rebajas.



Pese a que me creo otalmente qe Evolution va a ser teta de monja...de lo que sí estoy seguro es que el salto cualitativo de Dash va a ser su entradón en el mundo real.

Un show de puta bomba atómica.


----------



## hoppe (9 Feb 2018)

kudeiro dijo:


> cuando acabará el bulltrap y se irá a los 6500$ como dicen los de at?



Hoy por hoy, aún no estamos en tendencia alcista ni de coña. Aunque ojalá estos 2 días sean el final de la bajista, y no sólo un descanso.







Personalmente, el bajo volumen durante esta recuperación, y que noticias importantes como el hold de btc por parte del BCE, o los etf de Canadá, que no se haya notado en los gráficos....me da mala espina.

Artículo interesante:

https://es.cointelegraph.com/news/the-ethereumization-of-wall-street-is-inevitable-expert-take


----------



## juli (9 Feb 2018)

*hoppe*

Más allá de que todo lo que venga de gentuza como Draghi deba pillarse con pinzas...yo no he interpretado lo de posicionarse en BTC como algo tan categórico y preciso...sino como un guiño a las criptos mucho más "ambiguo" dentro del clima amistoso en el que se está envolviendo todo el temita.

Que , a ver, igual es wishful thinking inconsciente...pero , sinceramente, así me lo he tomado yo.


----------



## davitin (9 Feb 2018)

Que rentabilidad tiene montar un másternode de trigger?


----------



## silverwindow (9 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que mañana hay una movida al respecto Q4 2017 Summary Call
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Evolution aspira a mucho, a mucho.
Y las ultimas zancadillas que esta poniendo la banca en todo el tema de pagos, pues no se la verdad.Tienen que mover muchos hilos ahi ahi arriba para que salga bien. No se, como lo veis en este aspecto?

El quien mucho abrca poco aprieta es un clasico de cryptolandia.

Yo ahora no tengo ningun dash, pero sere el primero en meterme si veo que asoma la patita algo wapo, de moento, no.


----------



## san_miguel (9 Feb 2018)

Evolución posible para BTC, podría irse a R2 aprox, 9200$.







Y si eso ocurre se estaría formando un HCH invertido.







Y su posible evolución futura podría ser esta.







A más largo plazo esta podría ser posible evolución y próxima corrección grande a finales de marzo o mediados de abril.







Aquí se ve mejor.







Me aburro mucho, lo se. )))


----------



## lurker (9 Feb 2018)

el parón de ya un día de Binance puede estar influyendo en las cotizaciones de todas las criptos?


----------



## onlycw (9 Feb 2018)

Esta el mercado como paralizado. A cámara lenta


----------



## arras2 (9 Feb 2018)

Normal, binance mueve muchísimo. Todo dios esperando a ver que hace la gente cuando abra binance.


----------



## Ethan20 (9 Feb 2018)

El mercado últimamente parece un ciclo vital
Sube por el día y baja por la noche
Principios de semana baja y según se acerca el fin de semana sube.

Lleva bastante tiempo así


----------



## juli (9 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Normal, binance mueve muchísimo. Todo dios esperando a ver que hace la gente cuando abra binance.



Hasta los cojones de los putos chinos de mierda...es que no les doy un segundo, cojones, ya. Me la suda lo que cacareen, lo único que doy por seguro con ellos son chanchullos, dejadez , yolovalguismo y chapuzas, desde el gobierno al último pringáo. 

No los necesito para estar en criptos...y salvo que esto cambie horrores o sea estrictamente necesario, no los trataré. Esta gente moviendo semjantes volumenes de pasta son una bomba de relojería.


----------



## Pirro (9 Feb 2018)

No me creo que un negocio como Binance lo paren por cuestiones "técnicas".


----------



## lurker (9 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Hasta los cojones de los putos chinos de mierda...es que no les doy un segundo, cojones, ya. Me la suda lo que cacareen, lo único que doy por seguro con ellos son chanchullos, dejadez , yolovalguismo y chapuzas, desde el gobierno al último pringáo.
> 
> No los necesito para estar en criptos...y salvo que esto cambie horrores o sea estrictamente necesario, no los trataré. Esta gente moviendo semjantes volumenes de pasta son una bomba de relojería.



no desdeñes al Gran Fucanglong, "maifrén" 

Microsoft Selects Onchain to be Part of Microsoft Accelerator

Microsoft Selects Onchain to be Part of Microsoft Accelerator


----------



## traianus (9 Feb 2018)

https://us.binance.com/
Por aqui acabo de entrar.


----------



## arras2 (9 Feb 2018)

En el discord criptolandia, alguien ha pillado eth a precio de saldo en el momento de abrir (se quedó congelado en 780 y ahora está a 830), en el segundo uno. Este mundo es para pillos.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (9 Feb 2018)

Ayer vi ciertas mejoras en la UI de Bincance, así que, están retocando y añadiendo cosas en su interfaz seguro. También vi mis fondos correctamente.


----------



## Esse est deus (9 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo he vuelto a preguntar al pajarito y me ha dicho que de momento...
> 
> Fiat obtenido en la venta cuando lo venda menos fiat metido cuando compré, se paga el % que corresponda en el ejercicio que corresponda y listo. Si en 2017 metí 10 y en 2018 vendo por 30, que en la declaración del 2019, incremento de patrimonio de 20 y pagar lo que corresponda. Que los movimientos intermedios, de momento, nada...
> 
> ...




Tributación normal por incremento de patrimonio. La plusvalía tributa y punto, como el resto de las divisas sin ser profesional. No creo que la fiscalidad para las criptos vayan mucho más allá hoy por hoy. Querrán hacer del tenedor un corredor pero les va a dar igual, sabrán donde se hizo la transferencia SEPA de ida y de vuelta y listo. No se complicarán porque no tienen recursos suficientes y la Hacienda Pública el factor oportunidad y adminsitrar recursos es también esencial. 

Si liquidas tú de esta manera les quitas un problema de encima, eso sí, como bien decían allá arriba, cuidado con ser el conejillo de indias, hay mucho funcionario frustado y envidioso deseando ejercer su pequeña parcela de ridículo poder.


----------



## barborico (9 Feb 2018)

Coreanos comprando ardor e ignis como cosacos...


----------



## emere (9 Feb 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Coreanos comprando ardor e ignis como cosacos...



Una duda, como sabéis esos movimientos y de que país proceden?


----------



## D´Omen (9 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> No me creo que un negocio como Binance lo paren por cuestiones "técnicas".



Yo tuve mis dudas está mañana al verlo caído todavía, ahora ha vuelto y todo en orden, eso los volúmenes por los suelos


----------



## barborico (9 Feb 2018)

emere dijo:


> Una duda, como sabéis esos movimientos y de que país proceden?



Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap


----------



## bubbler (9 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## iaGulin (9 Feb 2018)

D´Omen dijo:


> Yo tuve mis dudas está mañana al verlo caído todavía, ahora ha vuelto y todo en orden, eso los volúmenes por los suelos



Como que ha vuelto? A mi ni me carga la página xD


----------



## juli (9 Feb 2018)

Algo claro que está llegando de los pronunciamientos oficiales de la clase politicucha, es que la regulación de la blockchain va a tener una carga en base a bloques geopolíticos , importante.

Y conociendo el paño y que an China se levantan cualquier día con un siroco de triple mortal porque ellos lo valen, me extraña un huevo que Occidente haga causa común con China. 

Al tiempo.


----------



## bubbler (9 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## tolomeo (9 Feb 2018)

Qué pensáis de Crypto20.

En teoría es una crypto que actúa como un Fondo Indexado de las 20 "mejores monedas".
Ellos invierten los fondos en las 20 monedas con más capitalización.


----------



## enege74 (9 Feb 2018)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> Tributación normal por incremento de patrimonio. La plusvalía tributa y punto, como el resto de las divisas sin ser profesional. No creo que la fiscalidad para las criptos vayan mucho más allá hoy por hoy. Querrán hacer del tenedor un corredor pero les va a dar igual, *sabrán donde se hizo la transferencia SEPA de ida y de vuelta y listo*. No se complicarán porque no tienen recursos suficientes y la Hacienda Pública el factor oportunidad y adminsitrar recursos es también esencial.
> 
> Si liquidas tú de esta manera les quitas un problema de encima, eso sí, como bien decían allá arriba, cuidado con ser el conejillo de indias, hay mucho funcionario frustado y envidioso deseando ejercer su pequeña parcela de ridículo poder.



Y si se da el caso de que entre muchos de esas compras y ventas pasas por EUR, pero lo mantienes en el Exchange sin que vuelva a tu cuenta, ¿tendrías que declararlo y como podría saberlo "Montoro"?

Un saludo!


----------



## zatoxi (9 Feb 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> Qué pensáis de Crypto20.
> 
> En teoría es una crypto que actúa como un Fondo Indexado de las 20 "mejores monedas".
> Ellos invierten los fondos en las 20 monedas con más capitalización.



en su momento la vi y me pareció un apedazo de idea.. pero vi los perfiles de ellos y el porcentaje de fondos en su cartera y no me gusto tanto... no le meti.. pero a bote pronto me gusta la idea...

---------- Post added 09-feb-2018 at 14:25 ----------




enege74 dijo:


> Y si se da el caso de que entre muchos de esas compras y ventas pasas por EUR, pero lo mantienes en el Exchange sin que vuelva a tu cuenta, ¿tendrías que declararlo y como podría saberlo "Montoro"?
> 
> Un saludo!




yo opino lo mismo respecto a la trazabilidad no hay recursos humanos para verificar nada de eso.. quien mas quien menos tiene mil operaciones, con precios variables contra euros, BTC o ETH... lo mas sensato seria diferencia entre salida y entrada del dinero del banco, con un % de IRPF, y lo ideal una amnistía jajajaja


----------



## emere (9 Feb 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> Qué pensáis de Crypto20.
> 
> En teoría es una crypto que actúa como un Fondo Indexado de las 20 "mejores monedas".
> Ellos invierten los fondos en las 20 monedas con más capitalización.



Desde el niputeidismo mas absoluto, ¿que aporta esto respecto a que con tus propios fondos hagas lo mismo?


----------



## tolomeo (9 Feb 2018)

Yo no soy muy de alts más que nada porque no tengo tiempo, pero, si no es una estafa, la idea parece buena.


----------



## iaGulin (9 Feb 2018)

Veo a todo el mundo diciendo que ya le va binance y a mi ni me carga la página


----------



## tolomeo (9 Feb 2018)

emere dijo:


> Desde el niputeidismo mas absoluto, ¿que aporta esto respecto a que con tus propios fondos hagas lo mismo?



Yo también desde el niputeidismo, a priori lo venden como un fondo indexado. Inviertes en las 20 "mejores" invirtiendo solo en una. Ellos mueven la cartera.


----------



## Esse est deus (9 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Si los tokens fueran obligaciones o acciones de la compañía metía un piso ahí...pero como comentó el compañero semanas atrás, un token que no vincula, y que solo sirve para obtener financiación sin contraparte contractual, deja muchos cabos sueltos.
> 
> Y no digo que no sea un pelotazo, eso es indiscutible pues cualquiera puede ser hoy en día, pero me han jodido mi idea de entrar como inversión a largo.
> 
> Sé que estáis muchos dentro, y ojalá salga bien, pues aun que no sea holder, soy usuario de spectroc. desde hace tiempo, y me interesa que bankera arrase y ponga a la banca comercial sierva de los estados contra las cuerdas.



No entiendo, Bankera no vincula con contrato inteligente su ICO?


----------



## tolomeo (9 Feb 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Veo a todo el mundo diciendo que ya le va binance y a mi ni me carga la página



A mi tampoco me carga, you are not alone.


----------



## iaGulin (9 Feb 2018)

Mal de muchos... xD


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (9 Feb 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Veo a todo el mundo diciendo que ya le va binance y a mi ni me carga la página





tolomeo dijo:


> A mi tampoco me carga, you are not alone.



Probad via US

https://us.binance.com/


----------



## Esse est deus (9 Feb 2018)

enege74 dijo:


> Y si se da el caso de que entre muchos de esas compras y ventas pasas por EUR, pero lo mantienes en el Exchange sin que vuelva a tu cuenta, ¿tendrías que declararlo y como podría saberlo "Montoro"?
> 
> Un saludo!



Entiendo que si vuelves al redil del fiat intermitentemente y no declaras esos pasos intermedios te arriesgas a que como tengas una inspección va a salir a la luz y te pueden acusar de ser un profesional encubierto o cualquier otra cosa que se les ocurra, siempre que el premio de la inspección sea sufientemente jugoso.


----------



## iaGulin (9 Feb 2018)

Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Probad via US
> 
> https://us.binance.com/



Así si va.

Un besote xD


----------



## enege74 (9 Feb 2018)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> Entiendo que si vuelves al redil del fiat intermitentemente y no declaras esos pasos intermedios te arriesgas a que como tengas una inspección va a salir a la luz y te pueden acusar de ser un profesional encubierto o cualquier otra cosa que se les ocurra, siempre que el premio de la inspección sea sufientemente jugoso.



Es lo que me imagino. Mientras no pases nada nadie tiene medios para enterarse, pero si te hacen una inspección, puede descubrirse el "pastel". Y aunque no sea suficientemente jugoso, si te toca la inspección, te aprietan las tuercas todo lo que puedan.


----------



## bubbler (9 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## paketazo (9 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Del whitepaper:
> 
> 
> Y
> ...



*Depende del criterio de Bankera realizar pagos a los titulares de tokens de BNK como parte de la recompensa por su contribución a Bankera.*

Entiendo que hay buena fe por parte de los CEOs de esta nueva singladura, y que los holders de Bankera saldrán favorecidos de las adquisiciones e ideas que surjan.

Lo que no me gustó, es que el holder de Bankera, no pinta realmente nada en la toma de decisiones, como sí sucedería si fuera un accionista por ejemplo.

No descarto que a largo plazo, y si el proyecto llega a buen puerto, sea posible que esos tokens de Bankera pudiéran ser usados como opciones de compra de parte de la futura empresa spectrocoin+bankera.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (9 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Si los tokens fueran obligaciones o acciones de la compañía metía un piso ahí...pero como comentó el compañero semanas atrás, un token que no vincula, y que solo sirve para obtener financiación sin contraparte contractual, deja muchos cabos sueltos.
> 
> Y no digo que no sea un pelotazo, eso es indiscutible pues cualquiera puede ser hoy en día, pero me han jodido mi idea de entrar como inversión a largo.
> 
> Sé que estáis muchos dentro, y ojalá salga bien, pues aun que no sea holder, soy usuario de spectroc. desde hace tiempo, y me interesa que bankera arrase y ponga a la banca comercial sierva de los estados contra las cuerdas.



El tema de Spectrocoin es que es el homónimo a Coinbase en Europa con algunos matices, como la comisión de cambio incluída en la horquilla.
Cuando bifurque a Bankera pues va a ser una pasarela de fiat - crypto y viceversa en Europa. Y así es como hay que verlo.

Yo veo a mucho novato estos meses que se van de cabeza a Coinbase y con el poder que les da su marca, ya se permiten el lujo de hasta ya cobrar por depósitos de fiat.

Así que no hagáis más fuerte a Coinbase (yanki) y al mismo coste +- usad sitios europeos.


----------



## juli (9 Feb 2018)

ENIGMA

We Are Launching the Enigma Data Marketplace

¡Hola a todos! El equipo de Enigma está encantado de brindarte noticias de desarrollo críticas relacionadas con nuestro protocolo de privacidad, así como con Catalyst, nuestra primera aplicación. Esta noticia prepara el escenario para Enigma a medida que nos embarcamos en un año lleno de grandes hitos e iniciativas.

En Enigma, hemos dedicado los últimos meses a construir, contratar, establecer nuevas alianzas y compartir nuestro progreso y planes con la comunidad. Nuestra visión es el protocolo de privacidad Enigma: una red de segunda capa y una tecnología fundamental que resuelve la privacidad y la escalabilidad de cualquier blockchain.

Hoy, estamos emocionados de dar un paso más para crear nuestra visión completa del ecosistema Enigma.

Como hemos escrito anteriormente, una de las aplicaciones clave para un protocolo de privacidad es la creación de mercados de datos verdaderamente descentralizados. Estos mercados requieren privacidad y una solución como la de Enigma para funcionar correctamente; de ​​lo contrario, son vulnerables. Enigma está construyendo un mercado de datos descentralizado para ayudar a nuestro protocolo a cumplir su promesa.

Como un importante paso adelante en el desarrollo, nos complace anunciar que hemos lanzado el contrato de Enigma Data Marketplace en el testnet de Ethereum. El Enigma Data Marketplace, impulsado por los tokens de servicios ENG, servirá inicialmente a Catalyst, nuestra plataforma profesional para el intercambio e inversión de datos cifrados. Cuando esté completamente implementado en el mainnet, esto marcará la finalización de la Fase 1 en la hoja de ruta de Enigma...




*edit : * Conversa entre devs en Discord :

"
@ Sh_ft # 6289 esto es lo que Victor me dijo ayer: @TauLepton para que todos entiendan, el mercado de datos ha sido lanzado en testnet y *es completamente funcional *(en cuanto a nuestras extensas pruebas), pero en términos prácticos no está disponible para el público en general porque necesita prueba-ENG para comprar los conjuntos de datos. *El contrato inteligente ahora está siendo auditado por un tercero, y una vez que tenga éxito, lo implementaremos en mainnet, donde cualquiera podrá comprar conjuntos de datos* con ENG real. Entre ahora y entonces, los conjuntos de datos se pondrán en línea -> tenemos algunos de los datos, que estamos agrupando y preparando."


----------



## Carlos1 (9 Feb 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> El tema de Spectrocoin es que es el homónimo a Coinbase en Europa con algunos matices, como la comisión de cambio incluída en la horquilla.
> Cuando bifurque a Bankera pues va a ser una pasarela de fiat - crypto y viceversa en Europa. Y así es como hay que verlo.
> 
> Yo veo a mucho novato estos meses que se van de cabeza a Coinbase y con el poder que les da su marca, ya se permiten el lujo de hasta ya cobrar por depósitos de fiat.
> ...




Claudis muchas gracias por la info.

En cuanto a SPECTROCOIN, ¿funciona más o menos igual que Coinbase en cuanto a carteras en LTC, BTC, ETH, EUROS? y el tema comisiones es menos sangrante que Coinbase? Funciona también con tarjeta de crédito?


----------



## Ethan20 (9 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> ENIGMA
> 
> We Are Launching the Enigma Data Marketplace
> 
> ...



Está pumpeando ahora Enigma


----------



## juli (9 Feb 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Está pumpeando ahora Enigma



Qué va !!!

Es su evolución natural. : ( emoticono limándose las uñas y mirando de reojillo...YA !!!  )


----------



## silverwindow (9 Feb 2018)

Esta mañana he pillado xrp y me ha ido bien.No muchas, pero algo si.
Es una moneda que me da mucho asco, pero piens oque ahora mismo esta barata. Supongo qu eme la sacare de encima a 1,4-1,5

Veo que esta pactando cosillas con el mismo santander y tal.
A ver que pasa.

A lo mejor al dejo en cartera pq es de las que hay que tener a largo supongo.

Banco Santander se une a Ripple para agilizar pagos móviles | Tecnologia.Press

Es una moneda del top10 y esta vendida a la banca.


----------



## kudeiro (9 Feb 2018)

Alguien opera en Bithumb? es que estoy buscando un exchange con gran volumen de operaciones que no sea Binance y está la cosa jodida. Upbit -> Korea only. Okex -> China mandarina. Bitfinex -> min 10000 para tradear. Huobi -> Mas china. Gdax y Kraken -> pocas monedas. Bittrex -> Registros cerrados. Hitbtc -> fama de ser el peor.
A partir de ahí los volumenes son bajos. Por ejemplo Poloniex mueve 200MM cuando Binance mueve 10 veces mas. Los de china me dan repelus por lo que pueda pasar. Y de los grandes solo queda Bithumb, pero piden foto del pasaporte (ojo pasaporte no dni, por ser extranjero) para trading, y luego solo se tradea contra el Won. Pero tiene mucho volumen y comisiones aceptables.


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (9 Feb 2018)

kudeiro dijo:


> Alguien opera en Bithumb? es que estoy buscando un exchange con gran volumen de operaciones que no sea Binance y está la cosa jodida. Upbit -> Korea only. Okex -> China mandarina. Bitfinex -> min 10000 para tradear. Huobi -> Mas china. Gdax y Kraken -> pocas monedas. Bittrex -> Registros cerrados. Hitbtc -> fama de ser el peor.
> A partir de ahí los volumenes son bajos. Por ejemplo Poloniex mueve 200MM cuando Binance mueve 10 veces mas. Los de china me dan repelus por lo que pueda pasar. Y de los grandes solo queda Bithumb, pero piden foto del pasaporte (ojo pasaporte no dni, por ser extranjero) para trading, y luego solo se tradea contra el Won. Pero tiene mucho volumen y comisiones aceptables.



Aquí tienes más info sobre exchanges, a lo mejor ya lo has mirado pero por si acaso lo pongo por si es interesante para más gente:

List of cryptocurrency exchanges | Exchange War


----------



## paketazo (9 Feb 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Claudis muchas gracias por la info.
> 
> En cuanto a SPECTROCOIN, ¿funciona más o menos igual que Coinbase en cuanto a carteras en LTC, BTC, ETH, EUROS? y el tema comisiones es menos sangrante que Coinbase? *Funciona también con tarjeta de crédito?*



Funcionó, pero ahora no hay activas tarjetas, VISA lió en enero de las suyas, y ahora toca esperar...supongo que por eso se han comprado un banco.

Lo que menos me gusta es que las comunicaciones con el cliente, tardan bastante en responder las cuestiones que les plantees, y eso para mi es un handicap...pero no haré juicios precipitados.

Un saludo

P.D. Dash en vivo y en directo...yo pillo una de cada 10 frases gracias a mi inglés de instituto. ::

Dash Core Group Q4 2017 Summary Call - YouTube


----------



## plus ultra (9 Feb 2018)

kudeiro dijo:


> Alguien opera en Bithumb? es que estoy buscando un exchange con gran volumen de operaciones que no sea Binance y está la cosa jodida. Upbit -> Korea only. Okex -> China mandarina. Bitfinex -> min 10000 para tradear. Huobi -> Mas china. Gdax y Kraken -> pocas monedas. Bittrex -> Registros cerrados. Hitbtc -> fama de ser el peor.
> A partir de ahí los volumenes son bajos. Por ejemplo Poloniex mueve 200MM cuando Binance mueve 10 veces mas. Los de china me dan repelus por lo que pueda pasar. Y de los grandes solo queda Bithumb, pero piden foto del pasaporte (ojo pasaporte no dni, por ser extranjero) para trading, y luego solo se tradea contra el Won. Pero tiene mucho volumen y comisiones aceptables.



Y por que tiene que ser con gran volumen de operaciones?


----------



## besto (9 Feb 2018)

De qué depende el precio del usdt?
Se supone que el riesgo de que reviente lo del usdt es uno de los riesgos que podría tirarnos para abajo. Veo que el otro día hico un minimo vs dollar de 0,86 o algo así y ahora sin embargo está a 1,11$ en binance.

Entendería que el usdt este altito cuando mucha gente quiere usdts pero ahora que está la pasta pasando a otras monedas por qué está alto?
No lo entiendo.


----------



## stiff upper lip (9 Feb 2018)

enege74 dijo:


> Es lo que me imagino. Mientras no pases nada nadie tiene medios para enterarse, pero si te hacen una inspección, puede descubrirse el "pastel". Y aunque no sea suficientemente jugoso, si te toca la inspección, te aprietan las tuercas todo lo que puedan.



Mientras tengas tu dinero en criptos está bien a salvo de las garras de Montoro. De hecho esa es la idea (una de ellas) de todo el asunto , no se trata de evadir puesto que los servicios públicos hay que mantenerlos, sino de tener una via de escape que sirva de contrapeso, que obligue a contener la voracidad fiscal de los gobiernos , especialmente la parte que dedican a mamandurrias y a compra de votos. Como medida de presión me parece estupenda.


----------



## kudeiro (9 Feb 2018)

Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Aquí tienes más info sobre exchanges, a lo mejor ya lo has mirado pero por si acaso lo pongo por si es interesante para más gente:
> 
> List of cryptocurrency exchanges | Exchange War



gracias, lo estuve mirando aqui 24 Hour Volume Rankings (Exchange) | CoinMarketCap

---------- Post added 09-feb-2018 at 20:25 ----------




plus ultra dijo:


> Y por que tiene que ser con gran volumen de operaciones?



es para que las bollinger no salgan cuadradas, en los exchanges pequeños hay pocas operaciones, el precio varía poco y las gráficas son planísimas


----------



## davitin (9 Feb 2018)

Bitcoin en 8700, va a despegar pollos.

El fin de las criptos gñe


----------



## StalkerTlön (9 Feb 2018)

Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Probad via US
> 
> https://us.binance.com/



Ahi funciona!!


----------



## paketazo (9 Feb 2018)

La presentación del cuarto trimestre 2017 Dash, la he visto más profesional que muchas de las empresas que cotizan en IBEX.

Desde el punto de vista organizativo, y de exposición, me ha parecido un lujo.

El desglose contable, y planes del primer trimestre, bien, lo esperado.

Confluence

Veo a Dash lejos de ser simplemente una cryptomoneda, guste más o menos, es ya una plataforma formalizada, una gran empresa en gran parte descentralizada, orientada a crear, desarrollar, promocionar y mantener un ecosistema de pagos de última generación.

Creo que los fondos de capital y las manos fuertes, lejos de abandonar el proyecto tratarán de meter mano a fondo si se les da la oportunidad...algo que cada vez les costará más.

En cuanto a lo que más resuena para Q1 2018

Copay transition, 

*Evolution Alpha Integration Testing,* 

Internal Devnet implementation

Lo dicho, me ha parecido una presentación muy profesional...a ver cuantos chiringuitos presentan cuentas a sus holders y masternodos sin ninguna obligación legal.

Ahora solo falta que sigan cumpliendo los plazos y no se piren para alguna república bananera una tarde de Viernes.

Un saludo


----------



## Drewcastle (9 Feb 2018)

Me cago en los muertos de Bitgrail, lo han "hackeado" y al parecer han robado la mayoría de Nano, con un tercio del valor de mi portfolio dentro, estuve esperando a que hiciesen la confirmación de la verificación para sacar mis nano y no llego nunca.

Me cago en sus putisimos muertos, putos italianos de mierda que asco me dan.


----------



## iaGulin (10 Feb 2018)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Me cago en los muertos de Bitgrail, lo han "hackeado" y al parecer han robado la mayoría de Nano, con un tercio del valor de mi portfolio dentro, estuve esperando a que hiciesen la confirmación de la verificación para sacar mis nano y no llego nunca.
> 
> Me cago en sus putisimos muertos, putos italianos de mierda que asco me dan.



Ánimo, pronto lo recuperarás con suerte.


----------



## PREDATOR (10 Feb 2018)

Vamos a ver a DENT, el 28 sacan APP de Android,
pregunta para los veteranos que me perturba,
Existe una pagina donde están registradas TODAS;TODAS; TODAS las claves privadas de ETH. Además es de acceso público. 
All Ethereum Private Keys !

Y Ahora lanzo mi pregunta:

Es factible un escenario en el que por x o y los chinorris pongan sus maquinas de minado enfocadas a descifrar las claves privadas bajando el precio de todas las criptos ERC20? Supongo que seria una juganda lenta.

Gracias y bn.


----------



## Drewcastle (10 Feb 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Ánimo, pronto lo recuperarás con suerte.



Ya tengo la certeza que no lo voy a recuperar. 
He leído que ni siquiera los que tenían ya la cuenta verificada podían retirar los xrb de bitgrail, desde hace semanas, y lo mismo para los que querían verificar la cuenta, eso esta orquestado.

Han sido los dueños de Bitgrail los que lo han robado.


----------



## waukegan (10 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> En españa va a haber (y han habido) conferencias sobre ARDOR, comprad algunos ahora que están baraticos (creo recordar que fue la primera POS cuando era NXT) y dejadlos a largo plazo, ya que sustituirá a Ethereum...



La primera POS creo que fue PeerCoin. Que alguien me corriga si me equivoco. Sigue existiendo pero en posiciones muy relegadas.


----------



## iaGulin (10 Feb 2018)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Ya tengo la certeza que no lo voy a recuperar.
> He leído que ni siquiera los que tenían ya la cuenta verificada podían retirar los xrb de bitgrail, desde hace semanas, y lo mismo para los que querían verificar la cuenta, eso esta orquestado.
> 
> Han sido los dueños de Bitgrail los que lo han robado.



Me refería a recuperar las perdidas con las ganancias de otras coins; terminarás olvidándolo. Lo dicho, ánimo


----------



## Pablo Villa (10 Feb 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Vamos a ver a DENT, el 28 sacan APP de Android,
> pregunta para los veteranos que me perturba,
> Existe una pagina donde están registradas *TODAS;TODAS; TODAS las claves privadas de ETH. Además es de acceso público*.
> All Ethereum Private Keys !
> ...



WTF.....! Eso no puede ser! Algo debe estar mal ahi. Si fuese asi, seria gravísimo!

Seguro q hay una explicación a eso....


----------



## silverwindow (10 Feb 2018)

Claro que hay una explicacion.

Hay mas claves de ETH que atomos en el universo.
La probabilidad que encuentres algo es de 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001%

mas un billon de ceros mas


----------



## djun (10 Feb 2018)

Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Probad via US
> 
> https://us.binance.com/



¿Se puede usar esta dirección para acceder a Binance?

Lo digo porque en la página de login de Binance se nos insite en acceder siempre desde la siguiente dirección, la cual falla constantemente: https://www.binance.com

A traves de https://us.binance.com/ ¿no hay peligro de que te roben las claves?

Y por cierto, ¿Qué le pasa a Binance? ¿Está caido? ¿Vosotros podeis acceder y tradear con normalidad?


----------



## hoppe (10 Feb 2018)

Ojo que estamos ahora en momento clave. O salimos del canal bajista, o volvemos p´abajo.

Vigilad el FOMO.


----------



## orbeo (10 Feb 2018)

djun dijo:


> ¿Se puede usar esta dirección para acceder a Binance?
> 
> Lo digo porque en la página de login de Binance se nos insite en acceder siempre desde la siguiente dirección, la cual falla constantemente: https://www.binance.com
> 
> ...



Binance.com por lo menos está mañana ya funciona bien.


----------



## djun (10 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Binance.com por lo menos está mañana ya funciona bien.



Sí, ahora sí funciona la pagina https://www.binance.com. Hace unos minutos, cuando dejé el post, no se podía acceder.


----------



## tixel (10 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Mientras tengas tu dinero en criptos está bien a salvo de las garras de Montoro. De hecho esa es la idea (una de ellas) de todo el asunto , no se trata de evadir puesto que los servicios públicos hay que mantenerlos, sino de tener una via de escape que sirva de contrapeso, que obligue a contener la voracidad fiscal de los gobiernos , especialmente la parte que dedican a mamandurrias y a compra de votos. Como medida de presión me parece estupenda.



El asunto es que hay demasiados "servicios públicos", muchos de ellos totalmente innecesarios, no demandados y pagados a escote. El estado recuerda a lo de con la Iglesia hemos topado. Y como a la Iglesia les espera su Sanmartin. No voy a ser yo el que llore por perder "servicios públicos" que hacen a la gente dependiente e inútil y los robos en mamandurrias que llevan asociados.


----------



## stiff upper lip (10 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> El asunto es que hay demasiados "servicios públicos", muchos de ellos totalmente innecesarios, no demandados y pagados a escote. El estado recuerda a lo de con la Iglesia hemos topado. Y como a la Iglesia les espera su Sanmartin. No voy a ser yo el que llore por perder "servicios públicos" que hacen a la gente dependiente e inútil y los robos en mamandurrias que llevan asociados.



Yo lo englobo en mamandurrias 

---------- Post added 10-feb-2018 at 12:10 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> El tema de Spectrocoin es que es el homónimo a Coinbase en Europa con algunos matices, como la comisión de cambio incluída en la horquilla.
> Cuando bifurque a Bankera pues va a ser una pasarela de fiat - crypto y viceversa en Europa. Y así es como hay que verlo.
> 
> Yo veo a mucho novato estos meses que se van de cabeza a Coinbase y con el poder que les da su marca, ya se permiten el lujo de hasta ya cobrar por depósitos de fiat.
> ...



Di unos ejemplos please.


----------



## juli (10 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> El asunto es que hay demasiados "servicios públicos", muchos de ellos totalmente innecesarios, no demandados y pagados a escote. El estado recuerda a lo de con la Iglesia hemos topado. Y como a la Iglesia les espera su Sanmartin. No voy a ser yo el que llore por perder "servicios públicos" que hacen a la gente dependiente e inútil y los robos en mamandurrias que llevan asociados.



Hace un par de días pensaba en lo cojonuda que es la blockchain y un sistema descentralizado de gestión contra la corrupción administrativa ( Posiblemente el nicho más boyante de entre las actividades criminales globales - pues, trinca , además de la propia, seguramente DE TODAS - ...pero que casualmente nunca aparece entre los tan cacareados traficos de armas, drogas, órganos, etc - que hasta para éso tienen arte estos hijoputas ( miento, sólo poder propagandístico ) con la massmedia global en su mano - Y precisamente porque la blockchain no es "dinero memocrático"...sino "validación memocrática" , cosa en la que incluso el hétiko Mojón cierrahilos , libre de corsés, ha reparado ...rectificando al mismísmo Nakamoto ( Don Satoshi , alias "tragabolas extractivo" - y tan poco memocrático y/o robijudiano como modelo coñómico, por cierto - ).

Porque si te para a pensar un poco, el pastiche memocrático, en riguroso cumplimiento de su artículo 1, que es "convencer al gilipollas de que lo que nosotros hacemos, es lo que él ha elegido ", lo que ha generado es que el trinque no sea descarado, es decir, que LAS LEYES sean razonablemente igualitarias y no se beneficie a unos cuantos a la puta cara, como hace siglos. Y ésto es así porque la base del juego memocrático es que todos somos iguales.

Cuál es la chicuelina para pasarse eso por el forro ? Que el trinque y el desequilibrio no esté en la ADJUDICACIÓN, sino en la GESTIÓN. Con lo que si te ocupas de poner palos en las ruedas a la meritocracia, los que "menean" la pasta sean "quienes tienen que ser" ...y el trinque, en petit comité.. Una vez ahí, desarrollas un sinfín de matices y pormenores legales , que no son declaraciones CATEGÓRICAS de desigualdad , pues ya no afectan cotidianamente a todos, sino sólo a quienes se ven en esos trances ( con lo que el chanchullo ya no "clama al cielo" o no en un clamor COTIDIANO e inasumible por la borregada - "EL secreto está en la masa " y tal...  - ) que permiten que las sanciones por una gestión irregular sean infinitamente menores que las de un reparto injusto ...aunque las consecuencias sean exactamente las mismas...o casi , creando con ello desigualdades y abusos incuestionables. Tan incuestionables como los que son tipificados como delitos cuando se expresan directamente y no en "rebotes enmascarados" .

El asunto , y vuelvo a la blockchain, que es lo que toca (tras exponer la cabriola base del timo memocrático - que los trinques se remitan a un circuito cerrado de elegidos y sean minimamente sancionados - es que la blockchain no crea leyes ni soluciones nuevas...PERO SÍ un sistema objetivo de validación de contratos y lo que esto procura es que esa remanguillé de esas leyes de consenso que hay que respetar NO SE PUENTEEN, pues la ejecución pública de los acuerdos entre la castuza administrativa y los ciudadanos se producirá ya como una operativa objetiva y a ojos de todos y no como una sucesión de hermetismos, medias verdades y engaños directos que deja a quien se maneja en ese terreno manga ancha y gran facilidad de mangoneo económico y escaqueo legal. Si un politicucho aprueba un "smart contract" ante sus votantes, este se cumpliría automáticamente...con lo que el engaño ya deberá situarse en vender mercancía trucada...y éso entra el el primer término de sanción,el más severo y no en el segundo, el de los Cerros de Úbeda. Es decir, un votante, debería votar una proposición VICIADA, no una de mundos de yupi que haluego el hjoputa de turno se pasa por la entrepierna con una GESTIÓN VICIADA ( que es el talón de Aquiles de una administración adecuada del patrimonio común ).

Todo ésto, y muy genericamente se podría expresar de una manera bien gráfica : La blockchain podría asignar presupuestos cerrados a partidas concretas, como se hace en las asignaciones tributarias a la iglesia, por ejemplo. Os imagináis la ventaja que UN UNICO PARTIDO que se remitiese a esos términos de actuación pública tendría sobre las gargaritas demagógicas del resto de charlatanes malparíos ??? *** ( Ni siquiera estaríamos hablando de una adopción DE CONSENSO que esta panda de mangantes torpedearía sin duda durante décadas, como el VAR futbolero, por ejemplo ;Si ganas el concurso con la novena de Beetovhen, me tocas esa puta partitura ( smart contract )...no "La chica yeyé" porque "al del trombón se le ha jodido el seat panda y no ha venido...y te has permitido "improvisar" ).

En fin...era sólo una referencia a un pajote mental de hace un par de días y el cruce con el post del forero que quoteo.

*** Por cierto..Cuánto creéis que van a tardar paises de hippifrikis como Islanda y tal en disponer de alguna propuesta política que se remita a cumplimientos públicos de programa electoral vía blockchain ??? ( ups...sorry !...que a Shitland le quedan 3 telediarios y vamos a palmar cienes de veces entre campos de tulipanes y tal y tal ) ::

---------------------------------------------------

*hoppe ( o quien proceda ) : * Parece que ese canal bajista se ha impuesto tras tocar resistencia, no ???


----------



## plus ultra (10 Feb 2018)

El exchange BITgrail ha sido "robado" solo los NANO y por ahora esta offline,me ha cogido con una buena cantidad dentro y solo de estos han robado.

Bueno como muchos de vosotros sabéis y seguramente recomendáis, en el exchange hay que tener lo básico,yo lo se de ase tiempo desde que perdi unos BTC en MTgox ,pero a veces para surfear un poquito o por que el exchange restringe los limites pues tienes algo mas de lo que quisieras,aqui hay riesgos igual que salir a la calle.

Me gusta NANO pero por ahora voy a vender todo, el precio aun no se ha debilitado lo suficiente imagino que es por que muchos no lo saben,han sido robados 17 millones de un total de 133 que hay,creo que se va a notar,no lo ago por venganza ni nada parecido,compre XRB a 0.11$ y vendi una buena parte en 30$ y en 20$ no le puedo estar mas agradecido,el tema es que es la gota que colma el vaso y ya no me vale mas por parte de su equipo echarle la culpa a otros,que son unos especialistas en esto de mucho cuidado,empezaron con sus wallets,desincronizaciones brutales,MERCATOX (estafa via twiter incluida),KUKOIN,BINANCE... y ahora esto con BITgrail,el equipo no ha estado a la altura y punto.

No salgo definitivamente si la cosa mejora volvere a entrar eso si,no sin antes estar listo ese monedero en ledger que llevan anunciando ase no se cuanto o o la app android que tambien se rumorea ase...


PD: hablando de app android,el 28 DENT saca la suya.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (10 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> El exchange BITgrail ha sido "robado" solo los NANO y por ahora esta offline,me ha cogido con una buena cantidad dentro y solo de estos han robado.
> 
> Bueno como muchos de vosotros sabéis y seguramente recomendáis, en el exchange hay que tener lo básico,yo lo se de ase tiempo desde que perdi unos BTC en MTgox ,pero a veces para surfear un poquito o por que el exchange restringe los limites pues tienes algo mas de lo que quisieras,aqui hay riesgos igual que salir a la calle.
> 
> ...



Yo he perdido 346 nano, me pregunto ahora mismo como tomar acciones legales al respecto, si, parezco novato dejandolo ahi pero el wallet bajo mi punto de vista aun era peor:|

Me cago en dios.


----------



## juli (10 Feb 2018)

No acabo de saber si nos hemos queado en el canal bajista que comentaba *hoppe* unos posts atrás o aún podemos dejarlo...alguna pinión, please.

Merci.


----------



## stiff upper lip (10 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Hace un par de días pensaba en lo cojonuda que es la blockchain y un sistema descentralizado de gestión contra la corrupción administrativa ( Posiblemente el nicho más boyante de entre las actividades criminales globales - pues, trinca , además de la propia, seguramente DE TODAS - ...pero que casualmente nunca aparece entre los tan cacareados traficos de armas, drogas, órganos, etc - que hasta para éso tienen arte estos hijoputas ( miento, sólo poder propagandístico ) con la massmedia global en su mano - Y precisamente porque la blockchain no es "dinero memocrático"...sino "validación memocrática" , cosa en la que incluso el hétiko Mojón cierrahilos , libre de corsés, ha reparado ...rectificando al mismísmo Nakamoto ( Don Satoshi , alias "tragabolas extractivo" - y tan poco memocrático y/o robijudiano como modelo coñómico, por cierto - ).
> 
> Porque si te para a pensar un poco, el pastiche memocrático, en riguroso cumplimiento de su artículo 1, que es "convencer al gilipollas de que lo que nosotros hacemos, es lo que él ha elegido ", lo que ha generado es que el trinque no sea descarado, es decir, que LAS LEYES sean razonablemente igualitarias y no se beneficie a unos cuantos a la puta cara, como hace siglos. Y ésto es así porque la base del juego memocrático es que todos somos iguales.
> 
> ...




Deja de nombrar la palabra consenso Juli por favor, me produce urticaria, harto estoy de oirla en la boca de todos los defensores del R78. EL consenso no es el sistema por el que se toman las decisiones en la blockchain, el consenso implica unanimidad (pensamiento único). Si basta con la decisión del 51% estamos hablando de sistema democrático, la mayoría manda, no el consenso que es el pacto para repartirse el botín.


----------



## PREDATOR (10 Feb 2018)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> WTF.....! Eso no puede ser! Algo debe estar mal ahi. Si fuese asi, seria gravísimo!
> 
> Seguro q hay una explicación a eso....



Estadisticamente improbable pero técnicamente posible.


----------



## silverwindow (10 Feb 2018)

una putada lo de bitgrail chicos,por mas precauciones que tomes,si te pilla el hack en el momento q las tienes en exchange...

mi regla basica es no meterme en exhanfes de mierda,me he perdido algunoa pumpa guapos,o si entro,con poco


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> No acabo de saber si nos hemos queado en el canal bajista que comentaba *hoppe* unos posts atrás o aún podemos dejarlo...alguna pinión, please.
> 
> Merci.



Os lo dejo sencillo. último máximo decreciente 9350$, hay que irse como poco a 9400$ , si no seguiremos en máximos decrecientes mínimos crecientes...no hay más ciencia.

Por abajo el suelo 5950$


Entre esos dos puntos pueden hacer lo que les de la gana...incluso tirarse meses acercándose por ambos lados.

Pero la rotura por arriba o por abajo podría incrementar volúmenes para bien o para muy mal.

Un saludo

P.D. A los compañeros de bitgrail, solo darles ánimos, y esperar a ver que soluciones dan al respecto.

Por cierto, se dijo aquí hace meses, intentad pillar coins con wallets probados, para en caso de interesar, sacarlos rápido del exchanger.

Hay muchas coins con wallets penosos o incluso sin wallets de escritorio amigables...recuerdo por ejemplo Monero o Factom estuvieron años sin wallet y eso era un handicap pues dependías de terceros


----------



## juli (10 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Deja de nombrar la palabra consenso Juli por favor, me produce urticaria, harto estoy de oirla en la boca de todos los defensores del R78. EL consenso no es el sistema por el que se toman las decisiones en la blockchain, el consenso implica unanimidad (pensamiento único). Si basta con la decisión del 51% estamos hablando de sistema democrático, la mayoría manda, no el consenso que es el pacto para repartirse el botín.



En este caso, el consenso sería para un sistema de validación pública...no de reparto ni mangoneo...y tengo bastante claro que conociendo el paño ( hoy el personal cree que BTC es "dnero en el móvil" ) la proporción estaría infinitamente más cerca del 100% que del pírrico 51 que comentas.

La demagogia desvirtúa palabros y causas de altas miras, OK...pero por hastío y una imprecisa asociación de ideas , pues aunque los magreen 4 hijos de puta, su valor real sigue siendo el mismo : El literal. Y no son los ideales lo corrompido, sino su manoseo ( igual que en el trinque, el uso viciado que se hace de ellos ). 

En Erressetentayocho y otros yerbajos cañís, ya ni entro...mi planteamiento cotidiano no va más allá de algo más "de andar por casa" , una convivencia razonablemente aseadita entre gentes..sea donde fuese.

Y , por mix partex, ya ( sorry ) ...que la ejecución de todo tipo de acuerdos en la blockchain es topic en Shitland...pero el mamoneo politicucho per sé, no.


----------



## silverwindow (10 Feb 2018)

si el problema no es la blockchain...el programa electoral esta ahi escrito..y se lo pasan por el culo igual.


----------



## juli (10 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> si el problema no es la blockchain...el programa electoral esta ahi escrito..y se lo pasan por el culo igual.



txastamente...ésa es la idea : Aprobar un contrato social y que se ejecute públicamente.

Con su culo, ya...allá ellos.


----------



## Cakau (10 Feb 2018)

Pues yo me he librado de lo de Bitgrail. Tengo unos pocos Nano en el nanowallet. Los pase al wallet al poco tiempo de pillarlas porque queria holdearlas. Lo siento por los afectados.

Una pregunta a los expertos: ¿cuando hablamos del Lightning de bitcoin nos referimos a la nueva coin Lightning Bitcon (futures) LBTC o a una nueva tecnologia que se va a aplicar al BTC?


----------



## Ethan20 (10 Feb 2018)

Una cuestión. ¿Creéis que este mundillo hay cierto boicot a las shitcoin rusas?

Por ejemplo, mirando los proyectos de SONM Y INS ecosystem están muy infravalorados. Este último por ejemplo entraría ahora de cabeza, está precio de ICO, pero lleva un tiempo así y me huele mal. No sé, pensais que puede haber algo de ello?


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (10 Feb 2018)

Está claro que las cryptos deben ser reguladas de alguna manera,sobretodo por el tema de las exchanges.No debería pasar que tengas el dinero en una y del día a la mañana te digan, ya no está, mala suerte, vuelve mañana a meter otras coin.
Ya sé, me diréis que son los hackers, pues creo que los hacker son los padres. 
Y también sé que en los demás mercados también hay estafas y robos y tal..., bueno pues nunca he sido yo de la cantinela del y tú más. Si algo no funciona correctamente hay que buscar soluciones y un poco de seguridad para los usuarios de las exchanges es más que necesario.


----------



## juli (10 Feb 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Una cuestión. ¿Creéis que este mundillo hay cierto boicot a las shitcoin rusas?
> 
> Por ejemplo, mirando los proyectos de SONM Y INS ecosystem están muy infravalorados. Este último por ejemplo entraría ahora de cabeza, está precio de ICO, pero lleva un tiempo así y me huele mal. No sé, pensais que puede haber algo de ello?



Por no hablar de Waves.

Tal vez den la impresión de facilmente asaltables por el stablishment patrio...o éso me parece a mí. Por otra parte, alguna noticia ( ni idea de cuán real ) de cupos "personales" en criptos , sí que ha trascendido.

Así que...reparos a entrar desde fuera + límites desde dentro...poco dinamismo.


----------



## Pirro (10 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Por no hablar de Waves.
> 
> Tal vez den la impresión de facilmente asaltables por el stablishment patrio...o éso me parece a mí. Por otra parte, alguna noticia ( ni idea de cuán real ) de cupos "personales" en criptos , sí que ha trascendido.
> 
> Así que...reparos a entrar desde fuera + límites desde dentro...poco dinamismo.



El exchanger "descentralizado" de Waves -entrecomillo porque las gateways obviamente son centralizadas- funciona de puta madre. Tu identidad es una seed, sin email, ni verificaciones, ni dramas, son ágiles con las retiradas y tienen un servicio de asistencia rapidísimo.

Realmente más que un exchanger son un mixer que permiten saltar anónimamente de cadena de bloques en cadena de bloques. Y se accede vía web o descargándote una wallet. Las comisiones se pagan en Waves, por lo que además genera una demanda real de dicha criptomoneda.

A ver cómo narices abordan los reguladores algo así.


----------



## juli (10 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> A ver cómo narices abordan los reguladores algo así.



Hablamos de una herramienta realmente independiente y molesta a la Castuza de pro ? 

No es , de ninguna de las maneras, casualidá la bruma alrededor de don Satoshi ( De hecho, y pese a que ese misterio pueda ser un arma de doble filo, es , para mí, la mayor valía de BTC , su plus más personal e intranserible ).

Una blockchain como dios manda es un "mensaje en la botella" autosuficiente y lanzado a la mar...lo que la convierte en miles ó millones, tantas como Nodos - de ahí, además lo ideal de un POS niqueláo , tan sorprendentemente menospreciado , por cierto.. - . Y supongo que la descentralización , como cualquier otro atributo de ella, es circunstancial , en función de lo jodido que sea aplicar una buena ración de tecnología inversa al código original.

Con éso, que el tal Shasha Ivanov es alguien perfectamente identificable ...y que el Polonio 210 despierta las más generosas colaboraciones... pues "sigue tú, que a mí me da la risa..."

Una blockchain libre y salvaje es una blockchain inaccesible...o no es. Los líderes de los proyectos emblemáticos y NO ANÓNIMOS que pueblan el papel couché global no están ahí para incordiar , sino para hacerse millonarios. ( Siempre que juzguemos su actividad como un incordio REAL al establishment ). 

Un "mensaje en la botella" es un "lobo solitario". Un "Dotcom", por robinjudiana y livertariha que sea la pinícula que venda, es una Diana gigante pintada en fucsia y verde fosforito.


----------



## Tesmon40 (10 Feb 2018)

Buenas, acabo de meterme en bitgrail y sorpresa, siguen ahí mis nano. A ver si puedo recuperarlos.


----------



## stiff upper lip (10 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> En este caso, el consenso sería para un sistema de validación pública...no de reparto ni mangoneo...y tengo bastante claro que conociendo el paño ( hoy el personal cree que BTC es "dnero en el móvil" ) la proporción estaría infinitamente más cerca del 100% que del pírrico 51 que comentas.
> 
> La demagogia desvirtúa palabros y causas de altas miras, OK...pero por hastío y una imprecisa asociación de ideas , pues aunque los magreen 4 hijos de puta, su valor real sigue siendo el mismo : El literal. Y no son los ideales lo corrompido, sino su manoseo ( igual que en el trinque, el uso viciado que se hace de ellos ).
> 
> ...



Eso es cuestión de opiniones, para mí *el consenso* es nefasto por definición, *significa que todas las partes ceden en gran parte de sus pretensiones aunque estén plenamente convencidas de la idoneidad de las mismas.* Eso es antidemocrático pues en este último sistema se impone la voluntad de la mayoría absoluta establecida en el 50+1 por mucho que a ti te parezca "pírrico" que no lo es porque en una comunidad que más de la mitad de sus miembros estén de acuerdo en algo concreto tiene muchísima fuerza, especialmente cuando existen más de dos opciones.

Independientemente de lo bueno o malo que cada uno considere el consenso como método de gobierno la realidad es que *las comunidades blockchain no se gobiernan así, y la prueba son los forks, en un sistema consensuado no los habría*, todo el mundo aceptaría el pensamiento único. La realidad es que los que no aceptan la decisión de la mayoría simplemente se separan y crean su propia cadena. 

Este es el método de la Iglesia Católica, *para evitar cismas llegan a un consenso, que no contenta a ninguna de las partes* y deja todo en una situación de paz tensa.


----------



## Kukulkam (10 Feb 2018)

DASH aceptado por lider de recaras de movil

Dash es aceptado por el líder de recargas de teléfonos móviles Bitrefill | Dash News En Español

---------- Post added 10-feb-2018 at 20:49 ----------




stiff upper lip dijo:


> Deja de nombrar la palabra consenso Juli por favor, me produce urticaria, harto estoy de oirla en la boca de todos los defensores del R78. EL consenso no es el sistema por el que se toman las decisiones en la blockchain, el consenso implica unanimidad (pensamiento único). Si basta con la decisión del 51% estamos hablando de sistema democrático, la mayoría manda, no el consenso que es el pacto para repartirse el botín.



Horizon State

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stiff upper lip (10 Feb 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> DASH aceptado por lider de recaras de movil
> 
> Dash es aceptado por el líder de recargas de teléfonos móviles Bitrefill | Dash News En Español
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, si permite hacer todo tipo de votaciones online sin posibilidad de hackeo entonces estamos ante un pelotazo de proporciones mayúsculas, aunque probablemente el token no valga para nada 

Pero la democracia no es solo votar.... solo uno de los requisitos, sin separación de poderes ni representación del votante el voto no sirve para nada. Recordemos que con Franco también se votaba.


----------



## juli (10 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Eso es cuestión de opiniones, para mí *el consenso* es nefasto por definición...





Spoiler



Bueno...es interesante lo que comentas y evidente el enorme desacuerdo en el que estamos...a ver cómo lo ventilo sin comerme mucho hilo , pues mi apunte era meramente Blockchainero y no políticucho, cariz absolutamente residual en mi orden de prioridades y entiendo que del hilo too.

Primero, a mí una incidencia del 51% respecto a lo que sea no me parece pírrica, imagínate, cuando mis niveles de referencia andarán por el 0.00000001% o algún cerocerismo parejo, pues responden a mi propia opinión y máh ná ( por imperativos vitales, yo soy de los de "yo me lo guiso-yo me lo como" radical desde antes de la mayoría de edá y ya hace buenas décadas de ello ). Lo de pírrico lo apuntaba por la minimización que tú hacías de ese porcentaje, por pura cordialidá...ya te digo que a mí una reivindicación colectiva del 51% de cualquier grupo me parece algo tsunámico y de necesaria atención...pero, lo dicho, en un universo colectivo...por el que en absoluto me rijo...pero para el que veo grandes posibilidades vía blockchain. 

Más allá de ello, ya veo que las connotaciones del palabro son acusadas para tí...yo lo usaba simplemente por ser algo habitual en el contexto blockchainero , sus sistemas de gobernanza, etc ... es decir, por pura familiaridá y nada más...puedes aplicarle el filtro gramatical que se te haga más cómodo. El caso es que el consenso , que yo presumo cercano a la unanimidad , ni siquiera es parcial , partidista, ideológico o manolista...pues afectaría A LA GESTIÓN de la administración que fuese...la que se estableciese por los objetivos y métodos elegidos ad hoc , me da igual cuáles. Y la verdad es que presumo que de cara al interés general, pues no estaría de más ...y más aún para quien se crea toda esa pinícula, como no es mi caso. 

Llevo décadas con derecho a voto y no lo he ejercido nunca...con lo que puedes hacerte una idea de mi fe en el sistema ...pero recuerdo que, por ejemplo, tras posteo diario durante años en en el archipoliticucho y enriquecedor mas-ir , mi reivindicación principal para una salú memocrática apañadita era tan elemental como disponer de un mecanismo efectivo de desactivación de la patente de corso que obtienen cada 4 años los trileros de turno...con éso, me daba por pagado. Y entiendo que la blockchain , en los términos en los que la exponía en el post inicial de este intercambio, es un método acojonante para esa cobertura social ( que ya sería la bomba para lo que mi escepticismo me ha permitido esperar de papá estado jamás ).

Y ya puestos, y tirando de ppcc , no vendría mal apuntar un "No es mentira cuando todos saben que no es verdá" ...y que ello no sólo afecta a los desequilibrios y distorsiones que expones por determinadas proporciones de consenso, acuerdo...o chámalo equis... sino, hablando de memocracia, también a la máxima de desencantado y resginado consenso de que los compromisos electorales son filfa entre elección y elección , que "el hombre promete hasta que la mete" y que quien se lleva el gato al agua hace lo que le mandan sus wevos durante 4 años. Pues bien...la blockchain es una respuesta espléndida a ese problema y que, se elija lo que se elija y de la manera en que se haga ( cuestiones que insisto, nunca me han motivado lo más mínimo ) ...se apechugue con ello vía automatización invariable y "mensaje en la botella irrevocable" y no sólo éso, sino bajo supervisón pública e imparcial...que supongo que a los altos principios de estos Lancelotes del Servicio Público y la Transparencia, asínnn, en mayúsculas, les iba a ir como anillo al dedo ( por no decir como picha al culo ).

Y nada, corto oxtópic , que ya me carga como intromisión ( e imagino que a buena parte del forerío, más ) ...mis disculpas a quien toque y un saludo.


----------



## Luizmi (10 Feb 2018)

Por 4chan andan diciendo que poloniex ha sido hackeado, /biz/ - Poloniex hacker? - Business & Finance - 4chan

Han puesto un pantallazo con parte del hackeo, de ser cierto sería la caña porque las contraseñas estarían guardadas sin cifrar, ojo que puede ser un timo/FUD elaborado ya que al parecer algunas cuentas del pantallazo funcionan, lo dejo aquí por si acaso y como recordatorio que no es buena idea repetir contraseñas en ningún sitio y menos en webs de altísimo riesgo como un exchange.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Feb 2018)

Siempre estará el 2FA como medida extra de seguridad...


----------



## stiff upper lip (10 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te agradezco que le hayas dedicado un tiempo a razonarlo me lo tomo evidentemente como un cumplido sin duda.

Pero yo sólo ponía un ejemplo, el consenso es prácticamente imposible de llevar a cabo salvo que sea entre pocos (ejemplo los 5 o 6 jerifaltes de partidos que se reparten el poder en España) y con el objetivo de repartirse el botín que suponen los impuestos de los demás, que es el interés común de esos tipos 

En una comunidad de cientos de miles o de millones donde hay disparidad de intereses no hay otro mecanismo posible que el democrático, la mayoría manda, y la mayoría es el 50+1. Y hacía hincapié en que es exactamente lo que hacen en bitcoin por ejemplo. No el consenso, que es imposible.


----------



## juli (10 Feb 2018)

@*Stiff upper lip*

Nobleza obliga, faltaría piú. Me descoloca alargar el oxtópik por respeto al resto, es todo. Por mí, encantáo.

__________________________________________________________
*
ENIGMA* . Estos van a por la banca y no se casan con nahide ( ni lo descartan ). 

De un Dev en su discordd , ante un pique manolista IOTA/ENIGMA que han esparcido por Reddit, Telegram, Discordd...y ya en versión post-googliana :

"Primero, estoy de acuerdo con otros en que en este espacio no hay necesariamente un ganador. Todos trabajamos juntos para construir un nuevo tipo de internet, y muchas soluciones pueden coexistir e influirse mutuamente.

Ahora, para responder a su pregunta sobre lo que Enigma trae a la mesa, primero, está el aspecto de la privacidad. Todos están tan preocupados por la escalabilidad de blockchains (nosotros también), pero descuidan el aspecto de privacidad de los datos. Enigma se enfoca mucho en la computación en datos encriptados, proporcionando privacidad inherente para los datos que se almacenan en sistemas descentralizados. Más específicamente: para que exista un mercado de datos, esto es crucial.

En segundo lugar, está el ecosistema general en el que operamos. IOTA pretende reemplazar el enfoque blockchain con un sistema basado en DAG llamado The Tangle. Las Blockchains están bien establecidas y funcionan en la naturaleza. Confiamos bastante en la seguridad del consenso de Nakamoto, pero el enredo, aunque emocionante, aún no ha sido probado. Por lo tanto, *en Enigma, no creemos que debamos desechar el valor técnico de la cadena de bloques, sino equiparla con una mejor escalabilidad y garantías de privacidad. Es por eso que queremos que nuestro protocolo sirva como una red computacional fuera de la cadena que complementa las cadenas existentes. Además, no hay nada intrínsecamente en conflicto con los enfoques basados ​​en DAG, asumo que si Enigma funciona bien, también puede complementar sistemas como el Tangle o SPECTRA* ".
Así que, como mínimo, sabemos que Enigma puede trabajar encima de los DAG
"


----------



## besto (11 Feb 2018)

¿Cómo veis el tema? Empieza a estar delicado el tema, como hoy no se vuelva a girar hacia arriba podemos volver a minimos...


----------



## orbeo (11 Feb 2018)

Pues de pm que ahí estoy con mis teheres esperando que baje todo aún más


----------



## easyridergs (11 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Así que, como mínimo, sabemos que Enigma puede trabajar encima de los DAG
> "



Bueno, creo que más que encima sería al lado. Son tecnologías diferentes que abordan problemáticas diferentes.


----------



## Bellabella (11 Feb 2018)

besto dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis el tema? Empieza a estar delicado el tema, como hoy no se vuelva a girar hacia arriba podemos volver a minimos...



Lo sigo viendo pues igual que lo que escribí el 5 de febrero, esperando porque el semanal en mi opinión lo manda más abajo, cuando toque 5k$ iré entrando escalonadamente cada 500$ abajo. La anterior creía que iba a tocar sobre 10-11k y luego bajar, como se ha quedado en 9k puede incluso bajar y volver a subir para luego bajar más, no sé, me da igual lo que haga a parte que es imposible predecir todas las ondas, de ahí que lo haga siempre a largo plazo. Confío en que no me he equivocado al fijar los puntos de entrada, sino pues me tocará comprar más caro.


----------



## juli (11 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Bueno, creo que más que encima sería al lado. Son tecnologías diferentes que abordan problemáticas diferentes.



sip...es googliano.


----------



## kudeiro (11 Feb 2018)

creo que por fin se acabó el bulltrap y vuelve a caer a plomo, a ver si no para hasta los 6500$


----------



## Periplo (11 Feb 2018)

permiteme que lo dude..."creo que" subira.


----------



## tixel (11 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Pues de pm que ahí estoy con mis teheres esperando que baje todo aún más



¿Metiste todo a tethers? Menudos webos le echas. Supongo que no pasará nada puesto que tiene mucha capitalización pero a mi me daría cierto cangelo.
Lo que si estoy pensando es meter en bitUSD, que es descentralizado, cotiza en el mercado descentralizado de bitshares y está respaldado por los mismos bts en una relación 3 a 1 creo. Me parece bastante más seguro.
Lo que no entiendo y ya lo comente en otro post, es porque no lo hace la mayoría. bitUSD tiene mucha menos cap que tether.


----------



## Oira (11 Feb 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> Por 4chan andan diciendo que poloniex ha sido hackeado, /biz/ - Poloniex hacker? - Business & Finance - 4chan
> 
> Han puesto un pantallazo con parte del hackeo, de ser cierto sería la caña porque las contraseñas estarían guardadas sin cifrar, ojo que puede ser un timo/FUD elaborado ya que al parecer algunas cuentas del pantallazo funcionan, lo dejo aquí por si acaso y como recordatorio que no es buena idea repetir contraseñas en ningún sitio y menos en webs de altísimo riesgo como un exchange.



Parece que es FUD:

Twitter


----------



## tixel (11 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Muy interesante, si permite hacer todo tipo de votaciones online sin posibilidad de hackeo entonces estamos ante un pelotazo de proporciones mayúsculas, aunque probablemente el token no valga para nada
> 
> Pero la democracia no es solo votar.... solo uno de los requisitos, sin separación de poderes ni representación del votante el voto no sirve para nada. Recordemos que con Franco también se votaba.



¿Por qué tenemos que aceptar que la democracia es intocable y el mejor sistema que se ha creado para gobernar?
Desde luego cualquier organización que funcione sea una empresa, una familia, un ejercito o un equipo de futbol no funcionan con esas premisas. Allí las decisiones no se toman por consenso, sino que son tomadas por uno o varios y la practica demuestra que fucniona mucho mejor que la democracía.
Voy más lejos, creo que España estaba mucho mejor gobernada y funcionaba infinitamente mejor con Franco o los Reyes Católicos que con la democracia que acaba con la sociedad en donde se mete.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Feb 2018)

El Tangle de Iota está que se sale, hace nada justo iba a 1 tps y ahora entre 15-20, y lo que está por llegar. Más vale se la competencia espabile sino ...

TheTangle.org - IOTA Tangle Explorer and Statistics


----------



## tixel (11 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> El Tangle de Iota está que se sale, hace nada justo iba a 1 tps y ahora entre 15-20, y lo que está por llegar. Más vale se la competencia espabile sino ...
> 
> TheTangle.org - IOTA Tangle Explorer and Statistics



Pero está centralizada ¿no? Y 20 tps tampoco crea que sea para echar cohetes, hay otras como bts que hacen miles tps y es la blockchain con mas tx al día.


----------



## plus ultra (11 Feb 2018)

Para mi uno de los datos a tener en cuenta en muchas cosas son las "ilegalidades",es muy engorroso de explicar y no me voy a extender,pero como ejemplo diré que según muchos VHS se impuso a BETAMAX de mayor calidad entre otros factores por que fue la escogida por la industria del porno.

Después de hablar con mucha gente dentro del mundillo,muchos empezaron a oir hablar de BTC por su relación con la deepweb ya sea por la necesidad de utilizar ahí o por noticias relacionadas con esta.

Bien,pues ya he leido un par de veces que DASH la estan utilizando bastante,y ayer incluso lei que segun estadísticas es la tercer mas usada en la deepweb por delante de MONERO la reina del anonimato,que me dice eso?pues muchas cosas entre otros que ya esta siendo utilizada a nivel practico por un gran numero de personas,que su privacidad debe ser bastante buena,si la utilizan en DW y por supuesto ya no depende de su propio marketing para expandirse.

Aprovechando las "rebajas" voy a ir acumulando nunca la he tenido en el top 3 de mi blockfolio pero tengo claro que la voy a meter.


----------



## fillo4 (11 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Por qué tenemos que aceptar que la democracia es intocable y el mejor sistema que se ha creado para gobernar?
> Desde luego cualquier organización que funcione sea una empresa, una familia, un ejercito o un equipo de futbol no funcionan con esas premisas. Allí las decisiones no se toman por consenso, sino que son tomadas por uno o varios y la practica demuestra que fucniona mucho mejor que la democracía.
> Voy más lejos, creo que España estaba mucho mejor gobernada y funcionaba infinitamente mejor con Franco o los Reyes Católicos que con la democracia que acaba con la sociedad en donde se mete.



Ostia con los Reyes Católicos!!! Jajajja, la democracia actual de democracia tiene poco, pero decir q se vivía mejor con los Reyes Católicos hay q ser mongolo o tener una comida de cabeza elegante.

Con la información que tienes ahora ser monárquico, aceptar que uno tenga todo y decida por ti,es valorarte poco y ser bastante idiota, aceptar dictadores y mierdas así, o simplemente ser nacionalista por qué si, porque no te da la cabeza para pensar más es de ser una persona bastante inútil, pero no como insulto, sino como definición.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Pero está centralizada ¿no? Y 20 tps tampoco crea que sea para echar cohetes, hay otras como bts que hacen miles tps y es la blockchain con mas tx al día.



El tema es que muchos no daban un duro por el Tangle y ya supera a muchas blockchains consagradas y si sigue así superará a todas, virtualmente las tps son ilimitadas y lo mejor de todo fees cero. En cuanto el coordinador es por seguridad, en cuando se lleguen a un tamaño de tps adecuado se quitará. Si esto sigue así la minería está muerta.


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> El tema es que muchos no daban un duro por el Tangle y ya supera a muchas blockchains consagradas y si sigue así superará a todas, virtualmente las tps son ilimitadas y lo mejor de todo fees cero. En cuanto el coordinador es por seguridad, en cuando se lleguen a un tamaño de tps adecuado se quitará. Si esto sigue así la minería está muerta.



Como fue el tema del reparto/creación en IOTA?

Hubo airdrops, o se adjudicó todo en la ICO?

Se reserva parte para developers etc...?

Lo digo por que el tema del minado, podría estar muerto, pero es más justo un reparto dónde varias partes generan valor (minero, masternoso, holder...), que una coin que se preminó y adjudicó a los mejores postores.

Lo digo con total desconocimiento, ya que desconozco la distribución real de la coin, independientemente de que su tecnología sea la mejor

En cuanto al token, es indispensable para el funcionamiento de la red, o es al estilo de XRP, dónde la red es el valor, y el token, sería la prueba de ese valor?

Un saludo


----------



## orbeo (11 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Como fue el tema del reparto/creación en IOTA?
> 
> Hubo airdrops, o se adjudicó todo en la ICO?
> 
> ...



El token tendrá usos como medio de pago en algunos casos, y otros en los que no.

Por ejemplo, esto que se encontró Parlakistán hoy:

Home - TANGLESCANNER

Pues seguramente si una corporación lo adopta para uso interno no necesite el token. Si esa corporación quiere venderle la info a su cliente, si necesitará el token.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Como fue el tema del reparto/creación en IOTA?
> 
> Hubo airdrops, o se adjudicó todo en la ICO?
> 
> ...




Hasta donde yo conozco te respondo, creo que toda la masa monetaria salió ya en la ICO. 

Los fundadores tuvieron que comprar los tokens con su dinero a diferencia de Ripple. 
La fundación sí se reserva una gran cantidad de monedas, pero es para costear desarrollo e investigación, por ejemplo, la empresa alemana Bosh compró directamente a la fundación una gran cantidad de tokens. 

Respondiendo a si el token es viable, Bosh lo que pretende es monetizar los datos que generen sus sensores que están en el automóvil, hogar inteligente, etc. Especialmente en el automóvil. La compra venta de datos (que se envían lógicamente en la misma red) sólo puede ser realizada en Iota, eso lo ha dejado claro hasta el Ceo de Robert Bosch. 
También es cierto que la red se vuelve más valiosa a medida que crece, ya que gana tracción y nada te impide crear cualquier cosa en su ecosistema. 

Respecto a la controvertida centralización, que viene detallada en su whipaper, se explica que es necesaria solamente en su infancia para protegerla de ataques sybil. 

El fundador Sonstebo dijo que a finales de año iba a empezar a desaparecer el coordinador central y que ellos estimaban que la red iba a alcanzar entre 500 y 1000 tps a final de este año. En ese sentido si se empieza a notar bastante mejoría a medida que aumentan sus nodos y su uso, muchos más tps y en lo personal que he notado todo va mucho mejor que hace unos meses, donde era bastante lento todo...


----------



## easyridergs (11 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Como fue el tema del reparto/creación en IOTA?
> 
> Hubo airdrops, o se adjudicó todo en la ICO?
> 
> ...



Los tokens se vendieron todos pero sino estoy equivocado el 5% fue donado a la fundación IOTA.

El token se utiliza para monetizar la información que por ejemplo puede ser recabada a través de sensores y así poder ser vendida. Un ejemplo chorra, te puedes montar una estación meteorológica y vender la info mediante IOTAs a través del tangle.


----------



## tixel (11 Feb 2018)

fillo4 dijo:


> Ostia con los Reyes Católicos!!! Jajajja, la democracia actual de democracia tiene poco, pero decir q se vivía mejor con los Reyes Católicos hay q ser mongolo o tener una comida de cabeza elegante.
> 
> Con la información que tienes ahora ser monárquico, aceptar que uno tenga todo y decida por ti,es valorarte poco y ser bastante idiota, aceptar dictadores y mierdas así, o simplemente ser nacionalista por qué si, porque no te da la cabeza para pensar más es de ser una persona bastante inútil, pero no como insulto, sino como definición.



Ya salió el izquierdoso de mierda que no ha cogido un libro en su puñetera vida y no a pensado por su cuenta en la vida. Eso ya lo hacen otros por el.
No se que coño pintas en el mundo cripto, porque esto de teorias absurdas izquierdistas no tiene nada.
Con lo que dices ya se ve que eres carne de cañon.


----------



## silverwindow (11 Feb 2018)

Tengo unos euris destinados solo a ultracorto rabioso.
Le he metido a esta mañana a98 a NEO y he vendido ahora a 110

Que os parece a estrategia de tener una determinada cantidad pequeña destinada al ultracorto rabioso?

Hay que intruir un poco las olas pero de momento me va bien.

Esta mañana me olia a que era un bajon mas falso que una moneda de 3 euros asi que padentro.


----------



## kudeiro (11 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Tengo unos euris destinados solo a ultracorto rabioso.
> Le he metido a esta mañana a98 a NEO y he vendido ahora a 110
> 
> Que os parece a estrategia de tener una determinada cantidad pequeña destinada al ultracorto rabioso?
> ...



el problema del ultracorto rabioso es que tienes que estar tan pendiente de las velas que casi te compensa llevar una app en el iwatch que te de el gráfico del exchange en tiempo real


----------



## davitin (11 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Tengo unos euris destinados solo a ultracorto rabioso.
> Le he metido a esta mañana a98 a NEO y he vendido ahora a 110
> 
> Que os parece a estrategia de tener una determinada cantidad pequeña destinada al ultracorto rabioso?
> ...



Ir a corto es apostar a que baja, no a que sube.


----------



## besto (11 Feb 2018)

Hola,
Alguno conoce un asesor fiscal recomendable por la zona de Bilbao? Agradecería si me pasais el contacto por privado. 
Quiero tener todo lo de hacienda en orden con esto de las criptos.
Gracias


----------



## taichi (11 Feb 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Yo he perdido 346 nano, me pregunto ahora mismo como tomar acciones legales al respecto, si, parezco novato dejandolo ahi pero el wallet bajo mi punto de vista aun era peor:|
> 
> Me cago en dios.



Pasate por el grupo de telegram de más de 500 afectados por los nanos de bitrail 
https://t.me/joinchat/F5d3thHTV8cDelrsRWqHew


----------



## silverwindow (11 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Ir a corto es apostar a que baja, no a que sube.



me referia a corto plazo!

---------- Post added 11-feb-2018 at 18:34 ----------




kudeiro dijo:


> el problema del ultracorto rabioso es que tienes que estar tan pendiente de las velas que casi te compensa llevar una app en el iwatch que te de el gráfico del exchange en tiempo real



que velas? ni que rayas 
yo voy a pelo


----------



## stiff upper lip (11 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Por qué tenemos que aceptar que la democracia es intocable y el mejor sistema que se ha creado para gobernar?
> Desde luego cualquier organización que funcione sea una empresa, una familia, un ejercito o un equipo de futbol no funcionan con esas premisas. Allí las decisiones no se toman por consenso, sino que son tomadas por uno o varios y la practica demuestra que fucniona mucho mejor que la democracía.
> Voy más lejos, creo que España estaba mucho mejor gobernada y funcionaba infinitamente mejor con Franco o los Reyes Católicos que con la democracia que acaba con la sociedad en donde se mete.



*La democracia no es consenso*, el *consenso es un concepto en las antípodas de la democracia*.

Consenso, todos de acuerdo (imposible salvo para repartos de botín)
Democracia Mayorías y minorías.

*Un equipo de fútbol y una empresa tienen propietarios*. Un país en teoría no.
Si queréis que un país se gobierne como si el estado y la clase política fueran sus dueños allá vosotros, luego no os quejéis de que hay corrupción rampante o de que se hacen las leyes a su medida y a las de los amiguetes. No os quejéis si se aplica un rasero para medir a los privilegiados del régimen y otro para el populacho. No os quejéis de que el dinero público no sea "de nadie".

*El sistema menos malo que se ha inventado hasta ahora para solucionar el conflicto de intereses permanente entre los ciudadanos de un país es la democracia*, en la que los ciudadanos están representados y los poderes están separados y enfrentados entre sí, solo así puede la gente común dormir relativamente tranquila.

Me quedo de piedra, es el comentario mas "vivan las cadenas" que he leído en meses.


----------



## Oira (11 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Ya salió el izquierdoso de mierda que no ha cogido un libro en su puñetera vida y no a pensado por su cuenta en la vida. Eso ya lo hacen otros por el.
> No se que coño pintas en el mundo cripto, porque esto de teorias absurdas izquierdistas no tiene nada.
> Con lo que dices ya se ve que eres carne de cañon.




Te recuerdo que Franco no era precisamente aficionado a la lectura. 
Eso sí, de robarle al pueblo y defraudar sabía lo que no estaba escrito en los libros:
Libros: Ángel Viñas: Franco entró en la guerra sin un duro y salió con 388 millones de euros. Noticias de Cultura

Luego está lo de pensar _por si mismo_... ¿tú crees que el sistema educativo franquista animaba a los estudiantes a que se cuestionasen las cosas y pensasen por si mismos o más bien fomentaba aquello de la obediencia ciega a la autoridad?

Criptolandia no tiene nada que ver ni con izquierdas ni con derechas. Va más allá de todo eso. Fíjate en que el primer gobierno que abraza oficialmente el criptomundo es Venezuela. Pero es Venezuela como puede ser cualquier otro. Aquí no hay colores políticos.


----------



## bmbnct (11 Feb 2018)

Proof of Vitalik:

Twitter


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (11 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Proof of Vitalik:
> 
> Twitter



Peligroso lo que promueve Vitalik, es un arma de doble filo


----------



## latostat (11 Feb 2018)

Me ha saltado el antivirus al entrar ahora en el hilo, a alguien más? Por una ventana emergente, me ha parecido fuera de lo común y como somos el target ideal de robos lo comento por si acaso..el foro se cae a pedazos y no sería raro que alguien insertara algún código malicioso.


----------



## tolomeo (11 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Proof of Vitalik:
> 
> Twitter









Exceptional circumstances = cuando me pete
nascent early-stage blockchains = son blockchains nacientes hasta donde yo diga

Pero somos descentralizados hoyga


----------



## besto (11 Feb 2018)

Qué paradito está el hilo, ¿no?

Algun grafiquito de negrofuturo, azkuna o San Miguel...o el Caphlan con sus profecías, o Juli y David surfeando... ¿o es que hay otro foro y no me he enterado?

Eso que hace el bitcoin no será un hombro cabeza hombro con proyeccion a 5400 euros no?


----------



## Carlos1 (11 Feb 2018)

besto dijo:


> Qué paradito está el hilo, ¿no?
> 
> Algun grafiquito de negrofuturo, azkuna o San Miguel...o el Caphlan con sus profecías, o Juli y David surfeando... ¿o es que hay otro foro y no me he enterado?
> 
> Eso que hace el bitcoin no será un hombro cabeza hombro con proyeccion a 5400 euros no?




Métete en Discord, está muy entretenido.


----------



## emere (11 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Por qué tenemos que aceptar que la democracia es intocable y el mejor sistema que se ha creado para gobernar?
> Desde luego cualquier organización que funcione sea una empresa, una familia, un ejercito o un equipo de futbol no funcionan con esas premisas. Allí las decisiones no se toman por consenso, sino que son tomadas por uno o varios y la practica demuestra que fucniona mucho mejor que la democracía.
> Voy más lejos, creo que *España estaba mucho mejor gobernada y funcionaba infinitamente mejor con Franco o los Reyes Católicos* que con la democracia que acaba con la sociedad en donde se mete.



No voy a ser yo el que defienda la "democracia" de chichinabo que tenemos, pero ojito que aquí has patinado bastante.


----------



## besto (11 Feb 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Métete en Discord, está muy entretenido.



Y ese que grupo es? Como lo encuentro?


----------



## EDV (11 Feb 2018)

besto dijo:


> Hola,
> Alguno conoce un asesor fiscal recomendable por la zona de Bilbao? Agradecería si me pasais el contacto por privado.
> Quiero tener todo lo de hacienda en orden con esto de las criptos.
> Gracias



Si alguien te dice algo agradecería la info.


----------



## Oira (11 Feb 2018)

besto dijo:


> Y ese que grupo es? Como lo encuentro?



Discord


----------



## fillo4 (12 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Ya salió el izquierdoso de mierda que no ha cogido un libro en su puñetera vida y no a pensado por su cuenta en la vida. Eso ya lo hacen otros por el.
> No se que coño pintas en el mundo cripto, porque esto de teorias absurdas izquierdistas no tiene nada.
> Con lo que dices ya se ve que eres carne de cañon.



No creo que merezca mucho la pena responderte pero bueno...

No es izquierda ni derechas, y si somos carne de cañón sin duda alguna.

Y sino carne de cañón el mundo crypto porque uno de sus preceptos es luchar contra el mundo centralizado, ese mundo que representan el BCE, el dinero que solo pueden crear los bancos, la reserva Federal y todos esos que deciden por nosotros y que se atribuyen el poder de crear dinero y decidir que hacen con él.

Y es lo mismo que pasaba antes con los Reyes Católicos y con Franco y demás centralizadores de poder y dinero que decidían por ti.

Y por supuestos que somos carne de cañón porque todo el que piensa por si mismo es carne de cañon, por eso no se lo van a poner fácil a las criptomonedas y menos con LAMECULOS como tú, que son tristemente necesarios para que su sistema funcione, que siempre los ha habido y siempre los habrá.


----------



## emere (12 Feb 2018)

¿Y este chicharro que ha adelantado a RaiBlocks?
U.CASH (UCASH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Divad (12 Feb 2018)

fillo4 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para que te rías un rato de quienes serán tus nuevos amos ::

ETH EEA


Todo aquel que piensa por si mismo es libre y siguiendo el rastro de los listos incluyendo los bots será asquerosamente rico sin ni si quiera darse cuenta :XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Feb 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Para que te rías un rato de quienes serán tus nuevos amos ::
> 
> ETH EEA
> 
> ...



Es que esta gente desinformada se cree que esto es obra de 4 frikis y no se dan cuenta de los capitales institucionales que están entrando al mundo crypto. 

Los listos andan posicionándose desde hace tiempo, solo hay que ver que las direcciones más grandes se cryptos, aquellas que tienen millones de dólares al cambio, han estado aumentando durante la corrección, mientras que las de las más pequeñas han disminuido su capital.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2018 at 09:19 ----------




emere dijo:


> ¿Y este chicharro que ha adelantado a RaiBlocks?
> U.CASH (UCASH) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Un pump and dump, en unas horas se va a desinflar pero bien...


----------



## san_miguel (12 Feb 2018)

Hola a todos parece que nos vamos para arriba, puede que hoy lleguemos en ETH a 926usd.

Estoy siguiendo una ICO que tiene muy buena pinta os dejo mi referencia por si queréis participar. Echarle un ojo. 

Just a moment...


----------



## arras2 (12 Feb 2018)

BTC necesita romper el 9400. El gráfico de línea NF desde el rebote. Actúan muy bien, la verdad. La 3 se ve como es muy importante como él díce. Fallo en la 5a implicaría giro (coincide con el nivel que comenta Paketazo).


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> BTC necesita romper el 9400. El gráfico de línea NF desde el rebote. Actúan muy bien, la verdad. La 3 se ve como es muy importante como él díce. Fallo en la 5a implicaría giro (coincide con el nivel que comenta Paketazo).



¿No es esa figura un HCH invertido un poco picudo? Si lo fuera cual sería la línea clavicular? Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## arras2 (12 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> ¿No es esa figura un HCH invertido un poco picudo? Si lo fuera cual sería la línea clavicular? Gracias anticipadas.



¿Te refieres a la figura del giro días atrás? Si, yo ahí vi un HCH invertido con proyección 8800. Se ve mejor en el de 30'. Si es ahora, no me parece un HCH, pero ya te digo, que cada uno ve lo que cree .


----------



## sabueXo (12 Feb 2018)

¿Opiniones de esto?

SCALPING CRIPTOMONEDAS!! - TECNICAS [DE TRADING] PARA GANAR DINERO (2018) - YouTube


----------



## arras2 (12 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Creo que este año, me voy a dedicar esperar que ENG trabaje mis ETHs de Binance, que estoy hasta el higo de las comisiones de León.
> 
> A ver si hacemos un x10 en ENG, y damos el año por bueno.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## fillo4 (12 Feb 2018)

Jose24 dijo:


> menudo zasca se ha llevado el podemita esclavo de soros
> si hay algo que caracteriza a los rojos es su profunda ignorancia de todos los temas
> sus amos capitalistas les vomitan cuentos de revoluciones espontáneas y ellos, tan ingenuos, se lo creen sin más, patético



Nadie duda que los grandes capitales manejan todo, pero siempre será mejor para todos que este descentralizado, pero vamos creo que es obvio quien controla todo, solo que aquí es algo más difícil de controlar.

Y repito siempre habrá LAMECULOS que les gusta que pie den por ellos y gente que no.

Y si hay mil empresas metidas en Ether, mejor, mucho no puede tener cada una.

La cuestión es como con la información que tenéis a día de hoy podéis seguir defendiendo que lo bueno es que os controlen que haya dictadores, reyes y demás mierdas

A mi me engañaran pero al menos no me gusta a otros os gusta que os den por el culo desde pequeños y encima estáis agradecidos.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (12 Feb 2018)

Los que venis a ensuciar el hilo hablando de política mejor abrid otro y así todos contentos, yo por mi parte no quiero tener que andar leyendo cosas de rojos y azules que no me interesan, vengo aquí a leer de criptomonedas, un comentario o dos offtopic se consienten, pero esto ya no...


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Feb 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Los que venis a ensuciar el hilo hablando de política mejor abrid otro y así todos contentos, yo por mi parte no quiero tener andar leyendo cosas de rojos y azules que no me interesan, vengo aquí a leer de criptomonedas, un comentario o dos offtopic se consienten, pero esto ya no...



Con lo cual se demuestra que no has leído ni un solo mensaje referente a ese tema más allá de la primera línea.

De offtopic nada, yo hablaba de la gobernanza de las criptomonedas, si he tenido que comparar con los sistemas políticos existentes y teóricos es porque no hay otra fuente ni ejemplo del que tirar.

Como siempre el conflicto surge por causa de la perversión del lenguaje. El sistema español (y europeo) vende un *sistema oligárquico de consenso *entre jefes de partidos para repartirse los impuestos de los demás como democracia. Esta perversión del lenguaje se extiende a la terminología del mundo cripto. Yo tengo interés en las monedas que se gobiernan democráticamente y si en realidad son de consenso no me interesan porque es un concepto antagónico y además están condenadas al fracaso porque el consenso salvo entre grupos muy pequeños con intereses idénticos es imposible.

Otra cosa es que a ti solo te interese si suben o bajan a corto, me parece muy bien, pero no es un tema offtopic de ninguna manera. Y ni mucho menos es el diálogo para besugos politiquero de bar típico español sobre rojos y azules, creo que es bastante más profundo porque hablo del sistema entendido formalmente.

Las monedas que se dicen democráticas si en realidad no lo son, no aguantarán la prueba del tiempo, porque las mentiras como la mierda tienden a flotar y quedar a la vista.

EL debate sobre la gobernanza de las criptos está a la orden del día, en el discord de ZOIN aparece continuamente porque todas las decisiones se toman por votación, y surge el conflicto de que los que tienen más cantidad tienen más peso en las decisiones. Por causa de ésto la gente propone a menudo sistemas en los cuales el poder de decisión originado por poseer una gran cantidad de monedas queda mitigado. A mi el tema me resulta muy interesante y creo que está profundamente ligado al futuro de las criptos. Al que no le interese es libre de ignorarlo.


----------



## plus ultra (12 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Las monedas que se dicen democráticas si en realidad no lo son, no aguantarán la prueba del tiempo, porque las mentiras como la mierda tienden a flotar y quedar a la vista.
> 
> EL debate sobre la gobernanza de las criptos está a la orden del día, en el discord de ZOIN aparece continuamente porque todas las decisiones se toman por votación, y surge el conflicto de que los que tienen más cantidad tienen más peso en las decisiones. Por causa de ésto la gente propone a menudo sistemas en los cuales el poder de decisión originado por poseer una gran cantidad de monedas queda mitigado. A mi el tema me resulta muy interesante y creo que está profundamente ligado al futuro de las criptos. Al que no le interese es libre de ignorarlo.




JODER,JODER Y JODER... (es lo primero que he pensado) uno que no hay que explicárselo.

Pues para mi es asi,pero yo que tu lo dejaba ahi,no sabes lo dificil que es tener que explicarle a la "manada" que en cuanto las decisiones las tomen unos pocos eso no es descentralizacion ni nada parecido.

Alguien tiene alguna info del fork de ltc?


----------



## Arcipreste de Silos (12 Feb 2018)

Oira dijo:


> Discord





Me uno al grupo! A crecer!


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Lo que importa al final es que haya funcionalidad/continuidad, sea en una sociedad política o en una criptomoneda... La democracia puede servir para reforzar un sistema político y puede en determinados momentos debilitarlo y llevarlo al desastre... Me refiero a que la "tecnología democrática" en sí no resuelve nada ni interesa a nadie, otra cosa es que dé solidez en ciertos momentos a una sociedad política... Solidez en un sentido moral o frente a otros sistemas políticos, pero esto es como hablar de la "solidez" que da que 1000 individuos crean en un Dios con unas normas divinas que existan 1000 individuos díscolos, ateos, con diferentes ideologías que tienen que convivir...
> 
> De la tecnología democrática (votación/partidos/urnas) no se deduce un bien... De hecho las decisiones individuales, al estar basadas en eslóganes, en falta de información, en manipulación de ciertos sectores o en creencias personales/familiares, en una distribución material en clases (trabajo, poder adquisitivo, nivel cultural, etc...) no producen una decisión "racional" a nivel político, sino que son una expresión sociológica... De por ejemplo ira, avaricia, satisfacción, desconocimiento, luchas internas por el poder, etc... Tiene que haber espacios para la "libertad" pero no todo tiene que estar basado en la libertad para cambiar todo y a todas horas ::




El conocimiento sobre los sistemas de gobierno y de estado no es "Tecnología" (???) :ouch: Pertenece más bien al ámbito de la filosofía aunque recientemente se ha dado por llamarla Ciencia Política. Y por supuesto ni mucho menos se reduce a "Votación, partidos, urnas".

Entiendo que lo que sabe el ciudadano medio sobre ésto es (en general) la bazofia que emiten los medios de comunicación del regimen. Para no perderme en exposiciones teóricas iré al grano. 

Hay monedas que se dicen a sí mismas democráticas,es decir que es la comunidad la que por votación decide el rumbo del proyecto, para ésto es necesario que haya mayorías y minorías, no CONSENSO, lo cual es imposible pues implica pensamiento único y que todo el mundo esté de acuerdo en lo mismo.

Únicamente quería hacer hincapié sobre ésto, es obvio que en los proyectos crypto gobernados por un grupo de devs las decisiones se tomarán (supongo) por consenso entre ellos, es decir un grupo muy pequeño de personas con unos intereses muy similares. Esto puede funcionar bien o mal, lo mismo que en el caso de las que se dicen democráticas pues ningún sistema es infalible.

Pues bien, si alguien poderoso quiere apropiarse de un proyecto y desvirtuar su propósito original le basta con sobornar a los devs, algo mucho más fácil de realizar que manipular a cientos de miles de personas (lo cual tampoco es imposible).

Para los que como yo, el mundo cripto supone un experimento y una promesa de libertad además de una tecnología y una inversión con futuro, nos resulta muy interesante la exactitud y el rigor con el que estos proyectos ponen en práctica estos fundamentos formales democráticos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (12 Feb 2018)

Ésto irá evolucionando para que sólo saquen dinero los de siempre, hasta entonces hay que aprovechar.Y la cosa está verde todavía, así que tenemos tiempo de sobra para hacerlo.


----------



## paketazo (12 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> JODER,JODER Y JODER... (es lo primero que he pensado) uno que no hay que explicárselo.
> 
> Pues para mi es asi,pero yo que tu lo dejaba ahi,no sabes lo dificil que es tener que explicarle a la "manada" que en cuanto las decisiones las tomen unos pocos eso no es descentralizacion ni nada parecido.
> 
> Alguien tiene alguna info del fork de ltc?



En Dash surgió el mismo problema, los no holders se quejaban de que los grandes holders pudieran decidir sobre los presupuestos y su destino.

Bien, para un comunista no inversor, que solo usa la moneda como medio de intercambio, y no le importa su tecnología ni sobre que se sostiene, podría ser un argumento válido.


Para un holder que haya realizado una gran inversión, o que venga manteniendo una que se ha revalorizado con el paso de los años, las cosas son diferentes.


Ejemplo:

¿Es justo que yo engorde el cochino con mi trabajo y tras la matanza se reparta a partes iguales entre todos?

Estadísticamente, sí, es cojonudo hacemos cerdo/N individuos, y cada un con su pedacito de carne para el guiso.

Realmente:

Si sucede esto, nadie engordará al cochino, y será un cerdo decrépito y enfermo, que posiblemente palme antes de ir al matadero.

En Dash, como en otras monedas, que es mas justo:

- ¿Que decida quién tiene más exposición en el proyecto?

- ¿que todos por igual con tal de que sean holders decidan?


La respuesta es sencilla, quién más arriesga más interés tiene en que el sistema funcione y prospere.

Quién no arriesga nada, se la pela, y solo le preocupa el aquí y el ahora. (sería una visión más especulativa de corto plazo)

Incluso en dash se concluyó que si se descentraliza el poder de voto entre todos los holders, sería sencillo atacar al sistema de toma de decisiones por manos oscuras que pretendan hundir el proyecto, a un bajo costo.

Ahora mismo quién pretenda hundir el proyecto con decisiones negativas para el sistema tendría que tener 2650 nodos activos listos para votar, que al cambio serían unos 1.643M de $...una cantidad nada despreciable para devaluarla por decisiones incoherentes.

Como todo en esta vida, quién más arriesga, más se compromete.

Un saludo


----------



## silverwindow (12 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> En Dash surgió el mismo problema, los no holders se quejaban de que los grandes holders pudieran decidir sobre los presupuestos y su destino.
> 
> Bien, para un comunista no inversor, que solo usa la moneda como medio de intercambio, y no le importa su tecnología ni sobre que se sostiene, podría ser un argumento válido.
> 
> ...



Ya pero con este sistema de decision de los grandes holders,se corre el peligro de que los pequenos abandonen el proyecto,"ahi os quedais holders",si no les gusta las decisiones que tomen.

Con next paso algo parecido.
La comunidad no queria fees,los grandes holders se inponieron y mantenieron las fees,y ahora NXT esta casi en el olvido.

Cuidado con el gobierno de unos pocos.No se si es el caso de DASH.

Si los gordos mandan pero toman decisones buenas solo para ellos el proyecto FRACASARA por falta de adopcion.

Tu error es pensar que los proyectos funcionan solos,y no,primero tienen que tener una buena base de usuarios y ser atractivos para los que menos tienen,o sea la mayoria 

Si la gente no lo usa,pormuy chupiguay que sea,fracasara.


----------



## plus ultra (12 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Ejemplo:
> 
> ¿Es justo que yo engorde el cochino con mi trabajo y tras la matanza se reparta a partes iguales entre todos?
> 
> ...



Es que es de manual,yo siempre he defendido que el que arriesgue es quien tiene que ganar o por lo menos ganar mas y si decidió invertir ahi tiene sus derechos sobre el resto,pero como ya le dijo al compañero yo dejaba esas explicaciones ahi no es que no me guste debatir esos temas sino que en este pais al final terminas por que te den hostias por todos lados si discrepas del lo de repartir,los que somos "mayorcitos" ya sabemos como va esto.

Unos proyectos para echarle un ojito al que le interese.

ELA

ADK

WPR


----------



## paketazo (12 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Ya pero con este sistema de decision de los grandes holders,se corre el peligro de que los pequenos abandonen el proyecto,"ahi os quedais holders",si no les gusta las decisiones que tomen.
> 
> Con next paso algo parecido.
> La comunidad no queria fees,los grandes holders se inponieron y mantenieron las fees,y ahora esa casi en el olvido.
> ...



Ojalá fuera como tu dices...por desgracia tenemos ejemplos muy cercanos de centralización que todos aceptan y "adoran"

BCE
Reserva Federal
Banco Nacional de China
Banco Nicolás Maduro
Banco de Japón

Hacen lo que les sale de los santos cojones unilateralmente y todo dios usa sus monedas sin rechistar...

Lo más importante y que tenemos que meternos en el coco, es, que primero hay que crear un producto bueno, luego darlo a conocer, y por último escuchar a los potenciales usuarios, y a los que ya lo han usado.

Si Satoshi hubiera propuesto su idea a la comunidad mundial para que aportase cada potencial usuario su opinión, a día de hoy estaríamos en el preborrador de la idea.

Un saludo


----------



## silverwindow (12 Feb 2018)

Bueno yo estaba hablando del cryptomundo.
El fiat ya lleva tanto tiempo entre nosotros q es otra historia.


----------



## juli (12 Feb 2018)

*stiff upper lip*

Pues sin entrar en más matices, creo que a quien afecta especialmente la perversión del idioma es precisamente a tí. Yo no percibo cierres tan categóricos en todo éso como los que tú das por sentados ni estoy en el hilo para rigideces gramaticales ni politicuchas,con lo que pasopalabra.

Ya con vista a precios & cotizaciones , on topic en el hilo, y sobre la incidencia que la falta de descentralización de facto , que acarrea la FALTA DE ANONIMATO ...pues es evidente, y ya está comentado...pero es que ello conllevaría muy diferentes, diría que hasta encontradas, consecuencias respecto a condición "memocrática" y/o "ecoñómica". Y éso, porque está pero que muy por ver que ante un caso de descentralización real ( y ahí tendrías una espléndida muestra de consenso integral, el que se daría sobre el uso y admisión de valor de una blockchain para quienes la adopten ) que atentase por tanto contra el dinero "oficial" y los jugosos beneficiarios de su creación , el establishment no tuviese recursos represivos efectivos, cuando incluso los ha tenido desde dentro y hay mil maneras de poner palos en las ruedas , empezando por un consenso castuzo de prohibición ya no de gasto y aceptación particular , sino de validación de bloques , por ejemplo ( otro,mira tú, más que presumible...salvo que EN REALIDAD LES CONVENGA A ELLOS MISMOS ) . Y, por supuesto, no voy a entrar en argumentos pueriles como que cualquier minipaís se permita plantear un jaque a la castuza global autorizando el BTC ...y al genocida imperialismo yankee cada vez que han amenazáo su chiringuito fiat me remito pa'saber "qué número calzan".

De hecho, y para esperanzas de altos vuelos y polarizaciones monolíticas ( que veo de lo más práctico relajar, todo sea dicho ) yo parto de la base de que un BTC nocivo a la castuza sólo funcionará...SI TAMBIÉN ES DE ELLOS. Pero bué...se irán viendo nuevos matices , irán cayendo verdades absolutas de la muélte y surgiendo otras...

...asínnn que ...más allá de insistir en que este es un tren del que saltar en marcha, mantrita cerrado de los pocos a las que m'apunto...Palomitax...


----------



## juli (12 Feb 2018)

*paketazo*

Dash es un proyecto decididamente económico desde hace tiempo ya. Y éso es totalmente legítimo...pero de extrapolar una influencia "equilibrada" de sus jolders en EL PROYECTO a un espíritu memocrático y livertariho general , va un mundo...( el mismo que probablemente pueda tener cuaalquier otro...salvo, tal vez Y HOY POR HOY, BITCOIN...y por pura presunción de inocencia ...).

Para empezar, el dinero memocrático de Dash , en la Enterprises Ethereum Alliance, como cualquier otro mortal "temeroso de diox" ... que legítimo totalmente , es, faltaría piú... pero más "a diox rogando y con el mazo dando" , que robinjudiano, también.... ienso:


----------



## paketazo (12 Feb 2018)

Ya no me acordaba que había pillado unas wagerr el otro día y parece que los próximos 4 días podría seguir escalando.

He visto un video del wagerr core wallet y se parece bastante al de Dash así visto por encima.

A ver si es verdad que esta vez no están de coña como el resto de ocasiones.

Un saludo


----------



## san_miguel (12 Feb 2018)

Noticia JP MORGAN

Twitter

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (12 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Noticia JP MORGAN
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Si al final es cierto...lo mismo de siempre.

Cuando decían no comprar plata estaban cargando.

Cuando decían de comprar acciones estaban vendiendo.

Que compremos deuda americana, ellos la largan.

Que BTC & Cia son veneno puro...ellos inyectándolo en vena.


Los negocios y las mentiras, son el pan de cada día en la banca comercial...y en la política.


----------



## arras2 (12 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Noticia JP MORGAN
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Me produce repelús leer eso... Desmotiva bastante.


----------



## kudeiro (12 Feb 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Opiniones de esto?
> 
> SCALPING CRIPTOMONEDAS!! - TECNICAS [DE TRADING] PARA GANAR DINERO (2018) - YouTube



La "técnica" es estar pegado al tradingview esperando comprar en "algun cruce" de una ema13 y una ema34, y vender en "otro cruce" de esas lineas cuando el volumen supera la media. Ah, y en la venta que te ayudes también de las Bollinger. El tio está mezclando esto y lo otro, alguna vez acertará, pero suena muy chuflero.
Es como otro que decía usar los cruces de la macd con la ema9, yo he testeado esa combinación y es que no da ni una, te dice los cambios de tendencia cuando hace varias velas que ya se han producido.


----------



## juli (12 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Me produce repelús leer eso... Desmotiva bastante.



Ni tan mal...

Mientras estén , algo se cuece.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (12 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ni tan mal...
> 
> Mientras estén , algo se cuece.



Yo lo que he entendido es:
- Echo mierda para que así vendáis y yo comprar barato.
-Luego una vez subido al barco me desdigo y ya avante toda...


----------



## Claudius (12 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Muy interesante, si permite hacer todo tipo de votaciones online sin posibilidad de hackeo entonces estamos ante un pelotazo de proporciones mayúsculas, aunque probablemente el token no valga para nada
> 
> Pero la democracia no es solo votar.... solo uno de los requisitos, sin separación de poderes ni representación del votante el voto no sirve para nada. Recordemos que con Franco también se votaba.


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Feb 2018)

llevaba unos dias sin entrar....y extraño comentarios de muchos de los foreros...en especial maifren Juli, arras2, paketazo, plus ultra, claudius, orbeo, divad, davitin, san miguel, Negrofuturo y clapham2..

Parece que llega el despegue de bitcoin, con nada de volumen y su tercer intento de pasar los $9.400. 

DASH y Ethereum retrocediendo ante bitcoin...

Edito: algo que alcanzo a notar es que algunos tokens de Ethereum no se estan comercializando mucho...no hay trade...los hodlers no van a soltarlos asi nomas. Lo digo en mi caso por BAT y QASH....hay una bajisima cantidad de tokens en venta a comparacion de su demanda.


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Me refería a que una definición posible de democracia es la "tecnológica", la positiva, (la misma que utilizan los antropólogos) parecida a la definición de "religión" como conjunto de creyentes, de edificios "sagrados", de sacerdotes... Sin entrar en la definición nematológica/ideológica de "religión es la relación del hombre con Dios" :: ... Con la democracia sucede algo parecido, la gente piensa en la definición nematológica "el gobierno del pueblo" pero nunca en esa sociedad política real, lo que le impide ver cuales son los engranajes materiales de dicho sistema... Tal definición impide ver que no existe tal "pueblo", sino una jaula de grillos donde se lucha por el poder, e individuos que piensan en conformidad a un lenguaje y un orden hegemónico.
> 
> Además, tú mismo lo dices "perversión del lenguaje", pero la propia idea de democracia no es unívoca... Ha habido democracias con esclavos, donde no votaban mujeres, donde no votaban quienes no tenían una renta mínima, donde no votaban los extranjeros que vivían en esa ciudad... Si vamos a las entradas en los diccionarios pasa lo mismo, no aparece la definición actual hasta una época o muy tardía o se habla de democracías posibles refiríendose a territorios con poca población (Suiza por ejemplo, las ciudades estado griegas), pero no viendo la analogía posible con las naciones del antiguo régimen... La definición actual es otra perversión del lenguaje... Al analizar en un sentido materialista dichas sociedades se ve que tal definición es puro idealismo.



No hay ninguna duda de que consenso y democracia son conceptos totalmente divergentes. De hecho el consenso no se hace mediante el voto,pues imposible que todo el mundo vote lo mismo, sino por acuerdos.


----------



## orbeo (12 Feb 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> llevaba unos dias sin entrar....y extraño comentarios de muchos de los foreros...en especial maifren Juli, arras2, paketazo, plus ultra, claudius, orbeo, divad, davitin, san miguel, Negrofuturo y clapham2..
> 
> Parece que llega el despegue de bitcoin, con nada de volumen y su tercer intento de pasar los $9.400.
> 
> ...



Estamos aquí 

Discord


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> En Dash surgió el mismo problema, los no holders se quejaban de que los grandes holders pudieran decidir sobre los presupuestos y su destino.
> 
> Bien, para un comunista no inversor, que solo usa la moneda como medio de intercambio, y no le importa su tecnología ni sobre que se sostiene, podría ser un argumento válido.
> 
> ...



Eso es imposible, tendría que convencer/sobornar a un numero muy grande de pequeños holders, es mucho más facil manipular a un número pequeño de personas, eso está demostrado por la historia.


----------



## paketazo (12 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Eso es imposible, tendría que convencer/sobornar a un numero muy grande de pequeños holders, es mucho más facil manipular a un número pequeño de personas, eso está demostrado por la historia.



No, no me has entendido.

Quiero decir que sería más facil sabiendo que por ejemplo a día de hoy hay 560K wallets con coins, supuestamente si usamos este tipo de votación descentralizada, cada wallet sería un voto, otra forma sería que cada IP con wallet sería un voto.

Con esto, es posible crear miles de wallets por manos oscuras, o poner IPs en la nube a funcionar para crear identidades falsas a coste menor que un masternodo.


De este modo hoy, es caro realizar un ataque de este tipo, y a sabiendas que una vez finalizado el ataque es posible que destruyas en un primer momento la moneda, pero en un segundo momento habrás destruido tu poder adquisitivo.

Nadie se va a dejar sobornar por menos de lo que vale un nodo, pues perderá su inversión por un retorno menor al retorno potencial que le aportará el masternodo a largo plazo+ más el valor actual del mismo.


No es tan fácil manipular aquí, sería como si tu en tu empresa de seguridad ganas 2000€ al mes, y viene un ladrón y te dice:

Si me das las claves para robar en esa casa, te doy 500€.

rentabilidad/beneficio, no compensa el riesgo de asumir tal perdida de largo plazo por una ganancia corto.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## plus ultra (12 Feb 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> llevaba unos dias sin entrar....y extraño comentarios de muchos de los foreros...en especial maifren Juli, arras2, paketazo, plus ultra, claudius, orbeo, divad, davitin, san miguel, Negrofuturo y clapham2..
> 
> Parece que llega el despegue de bitcoin, con nada de volumen y su tercer intento de pasar los $9.400.
> 
> ...



Yo ando por aqui no con mucha actividad,recuperando un poco la desilusión sicológica del palo de bitgrail y reordenando algunas cosas y entre ellas me llevo otro palo,PPT la cual habia comprado a 5$ solo tengo un 10% de lo que tenia apuntado,debió de ser al hacer ROI no me lo explico...mas se perdio en cuba...

Referente a la noticia de JPmorgan...es que es muy dificil de explicar sin tochazo pero bueno de forma breve y simple,mi opinion es que ya estan dentro sino es de forma directa lo sera indirectamente,como? las personas de a pie compran loteria a ver si cae,con dinero que no les importa perder (creo que todos conocemos la frase),bien las grandes empresas tienen filiales para estos menesteres que actuan de igual forma que comprar el boleto de loteria,que ha pasado? que posiblemente han visto que han comprado un boleto premiado,pero claro ahora quieren la serie entera...han visto las posibilidades y van a por ellos,la cuestion es a que precio estan dispuestos a comprarla para llevarla luego a las nubes? 
y digo BTC pero en el fondo no estoy seguro de que sea esta,pero como he dicho hasta ahora BTC es y seguira siendo por un tiempo el escaparate del mundo cripto si cae puede ser muy mal para el resto de las coin.


Hablando de la actividad del hilo pues a veces es mejor calidad a cantidad,ya lo he dicho,este es uno de los mejores hilos de cryptos en español que hay por la red y grupos de telegram... el to the moon yates lambos y putas esta bien como bromita pero cuando es todo el dia cansa y a veces se te pasa info valiosa por este tipo de spam


----------



## Pirro (13 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Ya no me acordaba que había pillado unas wagerr el otro día y parece que los próximos 4 días podría seguir escalando.
> 
> He visto un video del wagerr core wallet y se parece bastante al de Dash así visto por encima.
> 
> ...



Después de ver cómo bloquearon los fondos de la web -70 millones de token sobre 180- durante semanas poniendo como pretexto el bug de Intel, al mismo tiempo que se inflaba el precio* a sabiendas de que iban a incumplir* me cuesta horrores creer en el equipo. Esa maniobra fuera de cryptolandia estaría penada con cárcel o al menos debería estarlo.

Vamos, que no se conforman con más de 1000 Bitcoin recaudados -que por cierto, han retirado del escrow y movido a una dirección ordinaria- sino que trampean el propio mercado que ellos han creado estrangulando la oferta a costa de los holders que más confian en ellos y venden los token a precio de oro hasta el último puto día de un deadline que sabían que no cumplirían. Luego uno ve en el Telegram a gente comentando que ha invertido 20.000$ de verdad -con de verdad me refiero a ahorros sudados, no cryptocoñas- por un proyecto de masternodo que valía escasamente 1250$ hace un par de meses y se siente hasta culpable.

Con todo, quizá pese a todo sean capaces de presentar un producto competente. Ojalá. Pero me temo que para ellos está siendo demasiado rentable jugar al FoMO-FUD y veo muy posible que quieran seguir estirando el chicle más tiempo, aún sacando la mainnet, pues viendo el proceder del equipo, el testnet tiene visos de eternizarse. 

El tiempo dirá supongo. Por ahora no me hago a la idea de que estoy invirtiendo en una empresa, sino en las expectativas de otros en una empresa. No sé si me explico...

Saludos.


----------



## stiff upper lip (13 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> No, no me has entendido.
> 
> Quiero decir que sería más facil sabiendo que por ejemplo a día de hoy hay 560K wallets con coins, supuestamente si usamos este tipo de votación descentralizada, cada wallet sería un voto, otra forma sería que cada IP con wallet sería un voto.
> 
> ...



Cierto, por eso en el discord de ZOIN se descarta el método una wallet un voto. Pero se buscan fórmulas para que los que tienen el 49% de las monedas que son unos pocos monederos no tengan un poder tan abrumador, con algún tipo de ponderación o límite.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2018 at 00:50 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> Noticia JP MORGAN
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Menudos listos, primero FUDEAN a muerte para tirar la cotización y ahora lo pumpean...

Estos van cargados de criptos hasta las trancas.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2018 at 00:53 ----------




Claudius dijo:


>



Periodo franquista (1939-1975)
Elecciones sindicales
1944
1966
1975
Referéndum nacional
Año	Día	Referéndum nacional
1947	6 de julio	Referéndum sobre la Ley de Sucesión en la Jefatura del Estado1​
1966	14 de diciembre	Referéndum sobre la Ley Orgánica del Estado2​
Elecciones por el tercio familiar
El franquismo tuvo 10 legislaturas de tres años cada una, en las que se constituían las Cortes a base de procuradores. Los procuradores eran miembros por derecho propio, designados por Franco o elegidos entre las entidades corporativas y, hasta 1967, no se concretó la forma de elección de un «tercio familiar» —«tercio» era la forma convencional de referirse a la representación orgánica de las «entidades naturales» consideradas los únicos cauces posibles para la expresión de la voluntad popular (familia, municipio y sindicato)—.

Año	Día	Elecciones generales
1967	10 de octubre	Elecciones de procuradores por el tercio familiar de 1967
1971	29 de septiembre	Elecciones de procuradores por el tercio familiar de 1971
Elecciones municipales
Año	Día	Elecciones municipales
1948	21 de noviembre	Elecciones municipales de España de 1948
1951	25 de noviembre	Elecciones municipales de España de 1951
1954	21 de noviembre	Elecciones municipales de España de 1954
1957	24 de noviembre	Elecciones municipales de España de 1957
1960	27 de noviembre	Elecciones municipales de España de 1960
1963	3 de noviembre	Elecciones municipales de España de 1963
1966	13 de noviembre	Elecciones municipales de España de 1966
1970	17 de noviembre	Elecciones municipales de España de 1970
1973	13 de noviembre	Elecciones municipales de España de 1973
1976	25 de enero	Elecciones municipales de España de 1976

---------- Post added 13-feb-2018 at 01:03 ----------




juli dijo:


> *stiff upper lip*
> 
> *Pues sin entrar en más matices, creo que a quien afecta especialmente la perversión del idioma es precisamente a tí. Yo no percibo cierres tan categóricos en todo éso como los que tú das por sentados ni estoy en el hilo para rigideces gramaticales ni politicuchas,con lo que pasopalabra.*
> 
> ...



*consenso.*
Del lat. consensus.

1. m. Acuerdo producido por consentimiento entre *todos* los miembros de un grupo o entre varios grupos.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Los forks de bitcoin demuestran que las decisiones se toman por mayoría, no por consenso, lo demás sin ánimo de ofender es como lo de los culos y las opiniones.

Y es lo último que diré sobre el tema, ya me he dado cuenta de que es inútil..

En cuanto a lo segundo en negrita tienes razón por supuesto, pero es que las criptos son para todos, incluidos ellos, al igual que la democracia.


----------



## Claudius (13 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y qué tiene que ver eso con Dash? Ya que la nombraste.


----------



## stiff upper lip (13 Feb 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Y qué tiene que ver eso con Dash? Ya que la nombraste.



Fue Juli, yo he interpretado el WTF como que no sabías que en el franquismo hubo elecciones. Eran plebiscitos dónde se ratificaba a candidatos elegidos por el régimen por supuesto, al igual que ahora.

En cuanto a Dash, comprendo que el que más invertido está quiera tener más control sobre su propiedad, pero como ya ha dicho otro compañero dicha propiedad tiene más valor si se adapta a las necesidades de más gente.

Al ser monedas de libre adopción y no impuestas por las armas como las de los estados y al haber una competencia feroz sería interesante para ellos escuchar a su comunidad de early adopters. Ignorarlos sería un error.

Por cierto otra vez E-Coin para arriba, menudo chicharro...


----------



## davitin (13 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Estamos aquí
> 
> Discord



Ese canal de discord es una pasada....yo ya entre hace un tiempo pero no estaba registrado....parece que se forma una especie de árbol de sub temas, como si fuese un foro pero en formato chat....por cierto hay un tutorial sobre el "Surfeo" cojonudo hecho por un tal "escroto roto", me ha aclarado muchas cosas.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Feb 2018)

Las elecciones con Franco ersn una farsa.No era democracia real.Solo eran una patochada de cara a la galeria.

Amos no me jodas.

Normalmente no entro en el offtopic pero esto es como decir que Hitler era Colombiano.


----------



## stiff upper lip (13 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Las elecciones con Franco ersn una farsa.No era democracia real.Solo eran una patochada de cara a la galeria.
> 
> Amos no me jodas.
> 
> Normalmente no entro en el offtopic pero esto es como decir que Hitler era Colombiano.




Llegas tarde, ya lo he explicado yo mismo más arriba, veo por supuesto que has malinterpretado completamente mis palabras o directamente no has entendido absolutamente nada. Las elecciones hoy en día en España son también una fantochada, un plebiscito dónde se ratifican las listas hechas por los jefes de los partidos y no se elige absolutamente nada. Lo mismo que el parlamento, un teatro de guiñoles dónde no se toma absolutamente ninguna decisión puesto que las cuestiones vienen ya decididas desde fuera de éste.

Solo es un símil, no es para nada un off topic porque no tenemos ningún fundamento epistemológico distinto para comparar, vamos yo no lo acepto de ninguna de las maneras. Pero ya dejo el tema completamente porque las respuestas que he leído en su mayoría son completamente sonrojantes.


----------



## juli (13 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Fue Juli...



A mí no me líes. Yo he respondido a un post puntual sobre Dash, así como he expuesto en otro las interesantes posibilidades de validación pública de CUALQUIER compromiso políticucho. 

Y viendo el of topic en que se iba instalando el temita, hasta he metido en spoiler algún quote para responder sin hacerle un feo a nahide, e intentando remitirme a aspectos comerciales, de cotización, etc ...que entiendo encajan en el topic de Especulación del hilo y no en los cerros de úbeda polticuchos en que ese está moviendo la conversa.


----------



## Oira (13 Feb 2018)

Los de Bitfinex acaban de lanzar Ethfinex, un exchange que te paga con tokens de Nectar (NEC):

Announcements > Nectar Tokens (NEC) and Fee Adjustments February 12, 2018

As of this evening, February 12th, 2018, Ethfinex has implemented a number of fee schedule adjustments to accommodate the Nectar token (NEC) integration.

Maker fees on Ethfinex will be 0.100% regardless of total trading volume, as opposed to following a tiered fee schedule. Taker fees on Ethfinex will start at 0.200% for 30-day trading volumes up to 50,000 USD, falling to 0.100% at 60,000,000 USD. The exact fee schedule can be reviewed at Ethfinex - Our fees.

The fee schedule may be adjusted based on the value and issuance of Nectar over the upcoming months. In a situation where the value of NEC is not enough for the market maker loyalty scheme to be a strong incentive to provide liquidity, we may reduce trading fees to keep Ethfinex competitive.

The fee mechanism put in place by Ethfinex is designed to reward Nectar token holders, who will be stakeholders in the platform. Future governance decisions, including those relating to fee schedule, will be made with significant input from token holders.

Earn your stake in Ethfinex

Ethfinex has a Market Maker Loyalty Program which opens for registration on February 13th, 12 PM UTC.

This program allows you to earn Nectar tokens (NEC) in proportion to the 30-day trading volume you contribute as a market maker on Ethfinex. 50% of all trading fees on Ethfinex are pledged to Nectar token holders and can be redeemed at any time. Additionally, users can choose to trade their NEC on a secondary market against ETH and USD.

By trading as a market maker on Ethfinex (e.g. through placing limit orders) you will earn a stake in the long-term success of the platform and its decentralized ventures.

Learn more about Nectar here and visit Ethfinex to get started.


----------



## tixel (13 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> *La democracia no es consenso*, el *consenso es un concepto en las antípodas de la democracia*.
> 
> Consenso, todos de acuerdo (imposible salvo para repartos de botín)
> Democracia Mayorías y minorías.
> ...



Es justo al revés. Si el estado tiene dueño este por la cuenta que le trae le interesa que el estado florezca y sus subditos esten contentos por el mismo motivo que alguien que tenga una empresa le interesa lo mismo, un padre de familia tiene el mismo interes con su familia o a Vitalik le interesa que le vaya bien a eth. En el regimen que tenemos ahora, en que nos dicen que el estado es "de todos" la gente roba impunemente por eso mismo, como es de todos no es de nadie, ni algunos tienen que responder ante nadie.
Es como apostar con dinero o con fichas. Si tu te juegas tus cuartos no andas con experimentos.
Y cuando a tí como ciudadano te joden, si hay "dueño" sabes perfectamente quien es el que te está jodiendo y a por quien tienes que ir, en el caso actual como está todo difuso no tienes idea y no puedes hacer nada.
El sistema está muy bien pensado para joder al ciudadano, tanto que algunos entendeis que lo contrario es vivan las cadenas y soltaís la manida chorrada de que la democracia es de lo malo lo mejor.
Y en la blockchain es lo mismo, en la blockchain hay lideres de proyectos y no por eso pensamos que se pueden cagar encima tuya, pero son necesarios, como son necesarios en cualquier reunión de personas y mientras la blockchain pertenezca a sus dueños, prosperará. Si aquello no es de nadie como el bce ya sabemos lo que pasa. Por que el bce según lo que dices supongo que también es de todos. Permiteme que me descojone.
PD:Entiendo que las negritas en tú mensaje muestran tu profunda creencia en lo que resaltas. Pues, suerte.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2018 at 12:13 ----------




Oira dijo:


> Te recuerdo que Franco no era precisamente aficionado a la lectura.
> Eso sí, de robarle al pueblo y defraudar sabía lo que no estaba escrito en los libros:
> Libros: Ángel Viñas: Franco entró en la guerra sin un duro y salió con 388 millones de euros. Noticias de Cultura
> 
> ...



No se si Franco robo mucho o poco, pero me decantaría por que robo muy poco visto lo que se vio después. Y por lo menos en su epoca España prosperó, tenía soberanía y había cohesion y paz social y no el putiferio de hoy día.
Y en cuanto a gente aborregada, diría lo mismo, conociendo a mis padres y familia y a la gente que hay ahora, me parece que sin lugar a dudas la gente ahora está mucho más lobotomizada, piensa infinitamente menos y es mucho menos combativa al contrario de lo que dices que a lo que me suena es a la propaganda que llevamos escuchado desde el 78.
Eso de que criptolandia no tiene que ver con izquierdas y derechas lo dices tú. Si planteamos a la izquierda como planificación central e interesada en la igualdad a cualquier precio independientemente de meritos y la derecha como Estado mínimo y libertad para actuar(esto lo podría matizar pero creo que cualquiera pensandolo lo entiende) me parece claro en que categoría entran las criptomonedas.
El problema que ya tengo constatado muchas veces es que la mayoria de la gente no tiene puta idea de lo que es izquierda y derecha y lo reducen a que la izquierda se interesa por los pobres y la derecha no. Y claro, asi está todo petado de izquierdistas. Es la misma propaganda que han conseguido con lo de la democracia es lo mejor dentro de lo malo. Que se le va a hacer.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2018 at 12:29 ----------




fillo4 dijo:


> No creo que merezca mucho la pena responderte pero bueno...
> 
> No es izquierda ni derechas, y si somos carne de cañón sin duda alguna.
> 
> ...



Primero, yo estoy en las antípodas de lameculos, puedes estar muy seguro. Y tu mismo no te das cuenta ni de lo que pones. Dices que esto no tiene que ver con izquierda y derecha y al momento te desmarcas con un luchamos contra la centralización que es justo lo que define a la izquierda. A ver si nos aclaramos.
Y en cuanto a lo de los reyes catolicos y demás, pues se parece sin duda más al mundo cripto donde hay un equipo que decide ¿o no? y eres tu el que segun tus intereses lo apoyas y en caso de que empiecen a hacer cosas que no le gustan a los que lo apoyan se hace un hardfork. O piensas que con los reyes no pasaba lo mismo y que si empezaban a hacer el gilipollas no los quitaban de en medio. Y desde luego el poder estaba bastante más descentralizado que ahora, o no te suena la nobleza y sus intereses. Lee algo del Imperio Romano Germánico, Carlos V, los principes y el protestantismo. Ahora solo hay el estado y un monton de instituciones todas al mismo compas, dicendo lo mismo y defendiendo exactamente lo mismo hasta a nivel supranacional. Lo que le llaman el NOM.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2018 at 12:44 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Las elecciones con Franco ersn una farsa.No era democracia real.Solo eran una patochada de cara a la galeria.
> 
> Amos no me jodas.
> 
> Normalmente no entro en el offtopic pero esto es como decir que Hitler era Colombiano.



Que me quieres decir que las de ahora no son una farsa. Democracia real dice el tío. ¿Y eso que es?
Y el tío se queda tan pancho.


----------



## Pirro (13 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> El sistema está muy bien pensado para joder al ciudadano, tanto que algunos entendeis que lo contrario es vivan las cadenas y soltaís la manida chorrada de que la democracia es de lo malo lo mejor.



Es bastante más probable que se te respeten tus derechos como ciudadano y como persona en un país como Suiza que en uno como China -sin desmerecer las bondades que pueda tener el régimen chino, que también las puede tener-

En cualquier caso, ante la resolución de un conflicto y la imposibilidad de solucionarlo espontáneamente lo más razonable es votar. En la empresa, como capital, en la sociedad, como ser humano. Ciertamente, llamar democracia a un sistema en el que se vota una lista cada cuatro años es como poco algo a superar, pero si hay que decidir a donde se va a destinar el dinero de nuestros impuestos, o un plan de ordenación urbana lo menos malo, indudablemebte, sería que los implicados votarán. 

Así que sí, la democracia es de lo malo, lo mejor. Que luego nuestro sistema político sea una hez formalmente democrática sobre el papel, es otro asunto.


----------



## tixel (13 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Es bastante más probable que se te respeten tus derechos como ciudadano y como persona en un país como Suiza que en uno como China -sin desmerecer las bondades que pueda tener el régimen chino, que también las puede tener-
> 
> En cualquier caso, ante la resolución de un conflicto y la imposibilidad de solucionarlo espontáneamente lo más razonable es votar. En la empresa, como capital, en la sociedad, como ser humano. Ciertamente, llamar democracia a un sistema en el que se vota una lista cada cuatro años es como poco algo a superar, pero si hay que decidir a donde se va a destinar el dinero de nuestros impuestos, o un plan de ordenación urbana lo menos malo, indudablemebte, sería que los implicados votarán.
> 
> Así que sí, la democracia es de lo malo, lo mejor. Que luego nuestro sistema político sea una hez formalmente democrática sobre el papel, es otro asunto.



La democracia es una falacia. Es la falacia de pensar que la ignorancia individual se transforma por arte de magia en inteligencia colectiva.
No son iguales todos los votos, no pueden serlo porque el conocimiento de todos no es el mismo. Y es izquierdismo en el sentido de igualdad por la cara independientemente de los meritos, por eso está tan incrustado en la cabeza de la gente. El mediocre quiere ser igual que el virtuoso tocandose la polla no currandoselo y eso es muy atractivo a mucha gente.
Si nos saltamos la variable merito, implicación, etc las soluciones que pueden salir de ahí pueden ser cualquier cosa, pero ni las mejores ni siquiera las buenas.


----------



## juli (13 Feb 2018)

Marchando unas poquillas BTC Cash, por debajo aún del 30% de sus máximos en Fiat...y ya con el cap recuperando la mitad de su ATH. Un ratio que no ofrece otra top.

Algún "rayólogo" tiene perspectivas multicolor a largo plazo ?  ( A mí me parece un proyecto notorio, cumplible...y con capacidad para un "engorde" importante en precio sin grandes chirridos, pues su comparación natuiral con BTC, siempre minimiza las altas cotas en que se mueve ).

Merci.


----------



## Oira (13 Feb 2018)

Tixel, te iba a responder diciendo que tu definición de izquierda y derecha sólo era aplicable a un tipo de izquierda y un tipo de derecha, pero ya se me ha adelantado, por lo que no creo que tenga que aportar nada más al tema. Tan sólo te recuerdo que con Franco no había ni libertad ni estado mínimo.

Yo personalmente no creo que las criptos nos vayan a dar "libertad". Eso me parece iluso. Como mucho, nos darán más privacidad, la posibilidad de hacer pagos instantáneos a nivel internacional, la posibilidad de librarnos de embargos y la posibilidad de enriquecernos. Pero, como bien dijo Divad, esto es una lucha por el poder entre las élites y nosotros sólo cambiamos de dueños.


----------



## juli (13 Feb 2018)

Oira dijo:


> Tixel, te iba a responder en privado, pero como veo que la gente se implica...



Si la gente se implica, podeis abrir un hilo de política...y así no implicais vosotros a nadie que no lo quiera... si es que le importa eso a alguien, porque educadamente lo han sugerido varia veces ya.

Que son páginas de izmierdas, nostalgias franquistas y la abuela que fuma. 

Hay un subforo de política, más sencillo no puede ser.


----------



## bubbler (13 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Pablosca (13 Feb 2018)

Viendo que el foro principal se ha convertido en un off-topic en toda regla no me extraña que esté todo dios en Discord. Qué manera de iros del tema, qué exageración.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (13 Feb 2018)

Los japoneses le muestran el camino a Montoro:

Los inversores de cripto japoneses pagarán un impuesto... | News | Cointelegraph


----------



## bubbler (13 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Oira (13 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Si la gente se implica, podeis abrir un hilo de política...y así no implicais vosotros a nadie que no lo quiera... si es que le importa eso a alguien, porque educadamente lo han sugerido varia veces ya.
> 
> Que son páginas de izmierdas, nostalgias franquistas y la abuela que fuma.
> 
> Hay un subforo de política, más sencillo no puede ser.



Mis disculpas, por mi parte doy el asunto por cerrado.


----------



## bubbler (13 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## tixel (13 Feb 2018)

Oira dijo:


> Tixel, te iba a responder diciendo que tu definición de izquierda y derecha sólo era aplicable a un tipo de izquierda y un tipo de derecha, pero ya se me ha adelantado, por lo que no creo que tenga que aportar nada más al tema. Tan sólo te recuerdo que con Franco no había ni libertad ni estado mínimo.
> 
> Yo personalmente no creo que las criptos nos vayan a dar "libertad". Eso me parece iluso. Como mucho, nos darán más privacidad, la posibilidad de hacer pagos instantáneos a nivel internacional, la posibilidad de librarnos de embargos y la posibilidad de enriquecernos. Pero, como bien dijo Divad, esto es una lucha por el poder entre las élites y nosotros sólo cambiamos de dueños.



Bueno , no quiero derivar el tema del que va el hilo, pero para responderte decirte que lo que digo no es comunismo, cualquier partido de izquierdas se llame psoe, potemos, partido democrata o partido laborista lo lleva como objetivo. Igualdad e imponer su verdad como la única valida aunque sea utilizando la violencia.
Y los fascistas salieron de la izquierda, mussolini era un tio de izquierdas que fundo el fascismo y los nazis son nacional socialistas y su meta era dar una alternativa al marxismo. O sea que va un poco por los pelos asociar derecha a fascismo. Y Franco no era fascista, a su regimen le llamaron nacional catolicismo y se aparto de los dictados de la Falange.
En cualquier caso creo que se entiende bien lo que digo, la maxima de la derecha es la libertad, en el sentido de que cada uno se labra su futuro y es responsable de sus decisiones y el estado no tiene ningun derecho en meterse en ellas. Y yo claro que pienso que este mundo cripto nos va a traer mucha más libertad, aunque sea solo por lo que dices, pero va mucho más lejos. Tan pronto como caiga una serie de dogmas que tenemos muy metidos dentro y los que me responden son una buena muestra, la libertad de actuar que permiten las criptos dará lugar a una sociedad mucho más libre.
Yo también doy el tema por zanjado.


----------



## onlycw (13 Feb 2018)

No sé si os estáis percatando pero mientras estáis con los rollos patateros politiqueros,el personal está abandonando este foro y pasándose a Discord. Y es una lástima por que este formato es el mejor posible para las opiniones y análisis de El Juli,la visión de Negrofuturo o los análisis de San Miguel,entre otros ilustres del foro.


----------



## san_miguel (13 Feb 2018)

Os dejo algunos links interesantes..

Internet of Blockchains - Cosmos Network

Seele

DFINITY - The Decentralized Cloud

TE-FOOD

Atonomi


----------



## juli (13 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Yo los Bitcoin Cash...



Yo a LTC , sobre todo, pero a BTC Cash too, aunque no la veo tan "niquelada" , les veo un ENORME aliciente : Su capacidad para implantar el asalto global a la blockchain de cualquier iniciativa comercial "del mundo real". Damos demasiado por sentado que ese asalto se vaya a dar desde dentro y en solitario...cuando para un lanzamiento efectista a gran escala, una colaboración es lo más lógico de esperar. Del despampanante pastrollón que habría ahí en juego y los intereses que estará suscitando ahora mismo, creo que poco habría que hablar.

Entiendo que por lo vivido hasta ahora, lo filtramos todo en evoluciones marca de la casa en Shitland, y en las dinámicas que hemos venido "olisqueando" y persiguiendo...cuando no me cabe la menor duda de que líderes del comercio global , y en varios sectores ( banca, venta a distancia, Redes sociales...) tendrán intereses y estrategias de primer orden a punto de caramelo y tratados con la mayor reserva. Sobre todo LTC ( siempre instalado en un falsísimo perfil bajo aunque , por ejemplo, hace meses ya era líder tras BTC en cajeros...por no hablar de lo poco que ha trascendido cómo evoluciona su tan cacareado segwit , nuevas aplicaciones, etc... ) , está A UNA REUNIÓN de meter a una multinacional de postín en el podium blockchain global. Y en esas circunstancias, hablamos de revalorizaciones x2 dígitos y pumpazos de ese pelo.

De hecho, y en la dirección de lo apuntado por paketazo hace días, no me extraña que haya jolders de Dash impacientes precisamente por éso ( y no lo veo en el sentido de dudar de la capacidad de Dash...sino de temer la de los demás ).

Nos queda mucha metamorfosis que ver en el perfil de "pelotazo" en Shitland. 

---------- Post added 13-feb-2018 at 15:46 ----------




Oira dijo:


> Mis disculpas, por mi parte doy el asunto por cerrado.



No te preocupes, hombre...como varios ofreros han comentado, la cosa se estaba poniendo realmente espesita ya, es todo.

Un poquillo de orden y todo OK...y sin que nahide deje de hacer lo que le pida el cuerpo. Supongo que al final es lo que nos interesa a todos , no ?


----------



## bubbler (13 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (13 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> No he entendido nada gramaticalmente... En caso de lo que dices de aumento de dos magnitudes, eso nunca se va a poder materializar, ya que los limitadores/habilitadores de ese contexto no te van a permitir que les jorobes la estafa que montarán en tal caso.



Vamos viendo.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Feb 2018)

Pues yo lo veo todo bastante paradito, que no se por donde meterme.


----------



## arras2 (13 Feb 2018)

espanta y todo lo parado que está. El año nuevo chino supongo. No se mueve absolutamente nada de nada.


----------



## bubbler (13 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Ethan20 (13 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Os dejo algunos links interesantes..
> 
> Internet of Blockchains - Cosmos Network
> 
> ...



Seele abrirán el KYC el Jueves a las 17:00 en la parte superior derecha donde pone Register

Dfinity todavía no hay fecha KYC

TE-FOOD ya se puede hacer KYC, comentan que lo cerrarán rápido

Atonomi todavía no hay fecha KYC


----------



## Ethan20 (13 Feb 2018)

Esta pumpeando Stellar Lummens, por si alguno se arriesga al ROI


----------



## arras2 (13 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Buenas... ¿Se puede?
> 
> Pasa el tiempo y esto no sube para cancelar peligros; se está poniendo feamente en posición de desplome.
> 
> ...



No me iluminé con lo de la distribución lognormal para sacar el 1,093 y el 1,11... Si algún día te apetece comentarlo por aquí o en el discord, te lo agradecería. Así intento desaletargar mi mente.

Me dejó intrigado el aplicar fibo al espacio temporal...


----------



## davitin (13 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues yo lo veo todo bastante paradito, que no se por donde meterme.



Te diría que inviertas en plataformas (neo, qtum, OMG) y proyectos chinos (deepbrain, iot chain, etc).

Las coins chinas van a dar el pelotazo padre, no sé si lo he leído aquí o en otro sitio pero dicen que en binance van a habilitar un montón de coins hijas de neo (chinas) a final de febrero, pero no sé qué credibilidad tiene ese comentario, estoy de vacaciones y no tengo tiempo para investigar.


----------



## plus ultra (13 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Jajajajajajjaa, en mi wallet eth llevo tiempo q estoy loko....
> 
> Me entran saldos de 0.01 o asi y me vuelvo locooooo, no se de donde son, XDDXDXDXDXD



Es algo que me tiene mosqueado ase mucho tiempo,tambien me ha pasado en wallet de exchanges,al principio pense equivocaciones de alguien,yo siempre envio una pequeña cantidad y cuando compruebo que llega envio el resto,pero cuando son 20-30 equivocaciones te quedas con la mosca detras de la oreja.



bubbler dijo:


> DASH -> Tiene potencial, pero se la están comiendo NEO y NEM.
> Monero -> Valor residual de privacidad y un coñazo.



Lo de DASH no lo entiendo,para mi no tienen nada que ver una cosa con la otra,DASH vs NEO,NEM? ya me explicaras.
REferente a MONERO es hasta dia de hoy la reina del anonimato eso si como bien dices un autentico coñazo lo cual le ha restado implantacion comercial y puede ser que cuando despierten sea tarde y les hallan comido el terreno.



onlycw dijo:


> No sé si os estáis percatando pero mientras estáis con los rollos patateros politiqueros,el personal está abandonando este foro y pasándose a Discord. Y es una lástima por que este formato es el mejor posible para las opiniones y análisis de El Juli,la visión de Negrofuturo o los análisis de San Miguel,entre otros ilustres del foro.



El discord no tiene nada que ver con un foro ni con el hilo,es otro formato completamente diferente mas parecido a los grupos de telegram,si nos ponemos a comparar yo me quedo con este,el otro formato es mas bien para conocer el mundillo,pensamiento generalista del resto de los que estan en el mudillo,para el que le guste el tradingday,para el que tenga muchisimas horas al dia... al que lleva tiempo y tiene un ligero conocimiento tirara mas por una info "filtrada" y leer cosas de un tiron y no una conversación soporífera,yo que he estado en mas 50 grupos de telegram al final para poder leer cosas interesantes te quedas con 5-10 maximo.

Referente a los offtopic ya lo he comentado lo cansino que pueden llegar a ser comentarios irrelevantes, to the moon y demas pero a veces para explicar y que se entienda una postura hay que tirar de offtopic,yo personalmente si veo que un forero insiste mucho en algo que no viene a cuento veo su nick sigo adelante y peor actuan quienes le siguen el royo.

En lo que a como esta el mercado esta claro que todo apunta a caida de nuevo,pero cuidado en el mundillo economico las cosas suelen pasar cuando nadie se lo espera y todos sabemos que los grandes estan dentro,ya lo hemos hablado.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Feb 2018)

Por si alguien tiene tiempo y le interesa paso un enlace de una pequeña conferencia en español sobre Ardor. A mi modo de ver muy recomendable verlo.

Talk Blockchain - Plataforma Ardor (Parte 1) Alberto Fernandez - YouTube


----------



## juli (13 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Por si alguien tiene tiempo y le interesa paso un enlace de una pequeña conferencia en español sobre Ardor. A mi modo de ver muy recomendable verlo.



Sería cojonudo que alguien puesto en NXT, ARDOR, Ignis, etc...explicase la relación entre estos pryectos...hasta dónde coinciden, desde dónde se distancian, etc...

En su día, abandoné NXT porque se dió a entender que derivaría hacia Ignis , cuando hoy NXT aún funciona y no sé si a total operatividad o no...o nada tiene que ver.

En fin, como sí que se ve algún forero bien informado, agradecer por delante si se digna un esfuercillo.


----------



## orbeo (13 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sería cojonudo que alguien puesto en NXT, ARDOR, Ignis, etc...explicase la relación entre estos pryectos...hasta dónde coinciden, desde dónde se distancian, etc...
> 
> En su día, abandoné NXT porque se dió a entender que derivaría hacia Ignis , cuando hoy NXT aún funciona y no sé si a total operatividad o no...o nada tiene que ver.
> 
> En fin, como sí que se ve algún forero bien informado, agradecer por delante si se digna un esfuercillo.



Pues no estoy bien informado pero igualmente lo suelto.

La primigenia es NXT qué fue el proyecto de Come from Beyond, qué es el fulano que inventó o al menos desarrolló el PoS.

CfB está en el equipo de creadores de Iota también.

Bueno Ardor sale después como plataforma ETH style, su primera hija es Ignis. No se de qué va, no lo he mirado.

Por detrás, como propietaria está Jelurida, que es la empresa que entiendo querrá monetizar todos estos proyectos. Googleando sobre esta empresa igual puedes rascar algo de info.

Hay un foro de NXT donde puedes encontrar mensajes antiguos interesantes.

Y eso es lo poco que puedo aportar.


----------



## bubbler (13 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## stiff upper lip (13 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> A mí no me líes. Yo he respondido a un post puntual sobre Dash, así como he expuesto en otro las interesantes posibilidades de validación pública de CUALQUIER compromiso políticucho.
> 
> Y viendo el of topic en que se iba instalando el temita, hasta he metido en spoiler algún quote para responder sin hacerle un feo a nahide, e intentando remitirme a aspectos comerciales, de cotización, etc ...que entiendo encajan en el topic de Especulación del hilo y no en los cerros de úbeda polticuchos en que ese está moviendo la conversa.



Y yo no había comentado ni una palabra sobre Dash hasta ese momento, o sea que mira si me lían a mí...

El tema de la gobernanza de las criptomonedas no es ningún off topic y por más que se repita no va a ser verdad. Al menos a mí me interesa, porque solo compro aquellas en la que sus usuarios puedan opinar y el hilo no tiene dueño y opinaré sobre el tema cada vez que tenga oportunidad, todo el mundo es libre de ignorarlo.

De hecho yo lo hago cada vez que se comenta algo sobre ICOs, tema que no me importa un pimiento y primero paz y luego gloria.


----------



## besto (13 Feb 2018)

Yo estaba con comprado a tope pero aunque veo volumen, no me fio y acabo de vender la mitad para dormir mas tranquilo.
Si sube gano la mitad pero gano, si baja me consuelo entrando mas barato.


----------



## plus ultra (13 Feb 2018)

Ase un ratito que Sirin SRN acaba de entrar en BITTREX buen proyecto que habia tardado mucho en entrar con los "amiguitos" que tienen detras...


----------



## StalkerTlön (14 Feb 2018)

Os pongo un enlace a un análisis de de Black Block sobre Nano bastante currado:

Black Block Research_Nano Intelligence Report_Feb 11 2018.pdf - DocDroid


----------



## juli (14 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> ...



Buffff...too much plasta, maifrén. 

Te tomo la palabra y le ahorro tus posts al hilo ...que yo lo quiero pa'currar, , no pa'chuminadas....

Este año , hay que aprovecharlo, lo siento.


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sería cojonudo que alguien puesto en NXT, ARDOR, Ignis, etc...explicase la relación entre estos pryectos...hasta dónde coinciden, desde dónde se distancian, etc...
> 
> En su día, abandoné NXT porque se dió a entender que derivaría hacia Ignis , cuando hoy NXT aún funciona y no sé si a total operatividad o no...o nada tiene que ver.
> 
> En fin, como sí que se ve algún forero bien informado, agradecer por delante si se digna un esfuercillo.




ardor-ignis es la evolución de nxt... es una estructura padre-hijas. habra solo un padre que es Ardor y mis de hijas (ignis es la primera y a día de hoy también existen aeur y bitswift)

ardor se encarga de garantizar la seguridad de las hijas de tal forma que cada hija solo se tiene que centrar en hacer cosas sin preocuparse por programar la seguridad de la blockchain hija.

ignis es una blockchain hija creada por Jelurida con todas las funcionalidades posibles. sirve como ejemplo de lo que se puede hacer

bitswift es una cadena hija de una empresa canadiense

aeur es una cadena que te garantiza siempre paridad con el euro y poder retirar fondos a una cuenta Europea a través del Banco mistertango. seria equivalente a grandes rasgos a usdt pero para euros

en teoría deberían salir muchas cadenas hijas, al menos es lo que dice jelurida (empresa desarrolladora de la plataforma) de que tiene decenas en proyecto

cada cadena hija sería equivalente a un token erc20 de eth. las cadenas hijas solucionan el problema de eth de congestión de la red ya que cada cadena hija es independiente, no como en eth donde todos los erc20 van en el mismo bloque.

nxt desde mi punto de vista de momento no tiene utilidad y en el futuro tendrán que hacer un rebranding para que sea una cosa útil (desde mi punto de vista esto de nxt)

cuéntanos algo de pivx que hace mucho que no nos pones al día del proyecto!!!!


----------



## kaopower (14 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ienso:



Me cuesta entenderte más que a mis libros de neurociencias pero cuando pillo lo que dices me parece genial


----------



## Seronoser (14 Feb 2018)

Litecoin derrapando hacia arriba.
180 dolares.
Litepay `parece ser la razón.


----------



## silverwindow (14 Feb 2018)

Entro en litecoin.
A ver su dura el pump


----------



## san_miguel (14 Feb 2018)

Ojo que ETH está en zona clave, si lo supera podemos llegar a la zona alta de la nube de ichimoku, unos 913usd...y si la pasa bien despegamos a la luna. El ADX está en la zona baja, aletargado, cuando eso pasa suele ser preludio de petardazo, hacia arrba o hacia abajo. Esperemos que sea lo primero.







Aquí lo tengo ampliado, deberíamos irnos a la zona del pivot R3.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (14 Feb 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Os pongo un enlace a un análisis de de Black Block sobre Nano bastante currado:
> 
> Black Block Research_Nano Intelligence Report_Feb 11 2018.pdf - DocDroid



Un aporte buenísimo, me lo estoy empollando, la tabla comparando con IOTA y Byteball, brutal, aunque lo veo un poco pesimista en cuanto a previsiones de precio, 26 $ en 4 meses, siendo su ATH sobre 36$ yo lo veo más por ese rango de precio. Tecnología excepcional. 

¿Sabes donde se pueden encontrar más informes de estos?


----------



## onlycw (14 Feb 2018)

Vaya ojo de El Juli. Ayer avisó sobre LTC y hoy nos despertamos con pumpazo. Una vez desencriptados sus mensajes son oro puro. 
En otro orden de cosas,... ¿hay alguien que maneje bien los conceptos de precio y volumen que sepa decir si estos laterales que se están marcando btc y eth corresponden a una acumulación o a una distribución?


----------



## arras2 (14 Feb 2018)

onlycw dijo:


> Vaya ojo de El Juli. Ayer avisó sobre LTC y hoy nos despertamos con pumpazo. Una vez desencriptados sus mensajes son oro puro.
> En otro orden de cosas,... ¿hay alguien que maneje bien los conceptos de precio y volumen que sepa decir si estos laterales que se están marcando btc y eth corresponden a una acumulación o a una distribución?



Estaba pensando en eso, si están acumulando o distribuyendo. En número de bitcoins, el volumen es alto. Lógico teniendo en cuenta que está "barato". Eso si, en dólares el volumen sigue siendo bajo comparado con diciembre. Lógico también con la bajada de marketcap.

Es difícil interpretar, por lo menos para mi. En lo que me fijo es en los volúmenes en las subidas y en las bajadas. Si en las subidas hay más volumen que en las bajadas, síntoma de acumulación. Cuando es al revés, tiene pinta de distribución para hacerlo caer... De momento, no veo el patrón de distribución que se ha visto en otras ocasiones antes de caer.

Un indicador de saber qué está pasando sería mirar las carteras de los ricos. Si aumentan, están acumulando. Creo que ese es un buen indicador.


----------



## lurker (14 Feb 2018)

De Litecoin hay hardfork en 4 días, puede que la gente esté comprando por eso...como con ETC que lleva un pump bastante guapo desde hace unos días (en marzo airdrop de Callistos para los ETCeros).
DENT a la Ethereum Alliance
Twitter


----------



## juli (14 Feb 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> cuéntanos algo de pivx que hace mucho que no nos pones al día del proyecto!!!!



Pues en PIVX estoy en stand by...

PIVX es lo que es : Dinero anónimo. Y en esa línea, su roadmap es de campanillas...pero gran parte de su atractivo es su sencillez , lo elemental de su objetivo...y ésa es un arma de doble filo .

Se ven cada vez más proyectos de gran lustre, con objetivos muy ambiciosos y que cubren muchísimo más campo que el de ser un mecanismo de pago. La gran diferencia con blockchains decididamente monetarias es que éstas tienen su producto acabado mucho más al alcance de su mano...pero si no finiquitan y dejan prosperar a otras más complejas y completas, los productos sencillos, serán peores a su lado, limitadísimos.

Dando por sentadas las actualizaciones anunciadas para este año , la clave de PIVX son sus puertas a fiat...éso la convertirá en un modo HÁBIL de pago...o no. Así que todo pasa por el ZDex de su wallet y Unity ( su exchange satélite , acabado, pero en supervisión legal para activar su ICO - al parecer, al caer...pero en un Shitland cuajando proyectos a diestro y siniestro, las palabras y los "soon" , venden menos cada vez ) . 

Si PIVX cierra un loop efectivo "Deep web - Mundo real-Cripto - Fiat " , el muñequito comenzará a andar solo....y si no, se lo comerán por los pies. 

Y conmo tanto ZDEX como Unity deberían estar operativos en Marzo...pues palomitax.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2018 at 10:12 ----------

Por cierto y a cuento de Marzo...Plasma, en su Beta 2. ( la 1 lleva tiempo en la testnet )

Y en este link, dicen que Ethereum prometió su primera versión operativa, en Mayo...y con 100.000 tps , el doble que Visa.

Sonar, suena de la hoxtia. Pero vamos viendo , que tras ver cómo llegan Ardor, Stellar, las LN de Bitcoin, Evolution...el hobbit sabe que se la juega y que el plus de excelencia en Shitland con el que viene jugando desde tiempo atrás no dura eternamente de boquilla.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Feb 2018)

2018 tiene pinta de lateralidad y aburrimiento gracias a los guarrusanos y sus chicos de Wall Street...hablo al menos de las Top Ten de las criptos...:


----------



## stiff upper lip (14 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Buffff...too much plasta, maifrén.
> 
> Te tomo la palabra y le ahorro tus posts al hilo ...que yo lo quiero pa'currar, , no pa'chuminadas....
> 
> Este año , hay que aprovecharlo, lo siento.



"Nobleza obliga" ¿No?


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Pues en PIVX estoy en stand by...
> 
> PIVX es lo que es : Dinero anónimo. Y en esa línea, su roadmap es de campanillas...pero gran parte de su atractivo es su sencillez , lo elemental de su objetivo...y ésa es un arma de doble filo .
> 
> ...



qué pesimista se te ve con pivx en comparación con otras ocasiones que hablas sobre pivx


----------



## stiff upper lip (14 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Estaba pensando en eso, si están acumulando o distribuyendo. En número de bitcoins, el volumen es alto. Lógico teniendo en cuenta que está "barato". Eso si, en dólares el volumen sigue siendo bajo comparado con diciembre. Lógico también con la bajada de marketcap.
> 
> Es difícil interpretar, por lo menos para mi. En lo que me fijo es en los volúmenes en las subidas y en las bajadas. Si en las subidas hay más volumen que en las bajadas, síntoma de acumulación. Cuando es al revés, tiene pinta de distribución para hacerlo caer... De momento, no veo el patrón de distribución que se ha visto en otras ocasiones antes de caer.
> 
> Un indicador de saber qué está pasando sería mirar las carteras de los ricos. Si aumentan, están acumulando. Creo que ese es un buen indicador.



Hay una tercera opción, que estemos consolidando el cambio de tendencia:

Así parece opinar éste articulista:

*Crypto Update: Market Stable as Consolidation Continues*

_The cryptocurrency segment is having its most boring period in a long-time, with no significant moves in the majority of the coins since the Sunday dip and the subsequent rebound. The major coins attempted a rally overnight, but last week’s highs proved too strong yet again in the case of most of the currencies. That said, the coins are not far off from the swing highs, and the low-volume, low volatility consolidation still points to the healing of the battered segment._

El sector de las criptomonedas está pasando por su periodo más aburrido en mucho tiempo, sin movimientos significativos en la mayoría de las monedas desde la bajada del domingo y el rebote posterior. Las principales monedas intentaron un rally nocturno, pero los máximos de la semana pasada demostraron ser muy fuertes otra vez en el caso de la mayoría de las monedas. Dicho ésto, las monedas no están demasiado lejos de su máximo de referencia, y *la consolidación con bajo volumen y volatilidad todavía apunta al saneamiento del baqueteado segmento*.

Crypto Update: Market Stable as Consolidation Continues | Hacked: Hacking Finance

Ojalá tenga razón 

También nos recuerda un viejo dicho de trading.

“Never short a dull market”


----------



## juli (14 Feb 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> qué pesimista se te ve con pivx en comparación con otras ocasiones que hablas sobre pivx



Es que es la hora de la verdad, y sólo les queda un punto...y ello hará que consigan un maquinón...o un puto cine exin de juguete.

Hay mogollón de blochchains en cola, allá por el 200/300...y más abajo...y no sobran porque haya mil y pico, sino porque no van a aportar NADA...y ojo, OPERATIVA, aunque sea simple, es MUCHO...pero de cabo a rabo.

Lo que te digo de PIVX te lo podría decir de BTC. Si no estuviesen las LN en ciernes, cuánto valdría BTC ? Qué perspectivas brindaría ? 

Por el contrario, hay monedas como Zoin o Phore, con su empuje...y parece que una dinámica positiva...pero, hacia dónde ? Si consiguen una operativa completa, aún siendo blockchains sin gran sofisticación en el contexto actual, pues esa pasta SE USARÁ...y si no, se irá al tacho, se evaporará...pero ojo, hay que calibrar cuánto les queda para establecer esa operativa...porque pasta hábil, la ofrecerá en nada cualquier blockchain mil veces más seria y sofisticada...además de cien usos más.

Si PIVX abre puertas a FIAT , estará a disposición de quien quiera anonimizar su fiat sin quitarle una sola de sus ventajas. A partir de ahí, será aprovechable también por otros proyectos y mil cuentos de la lechera más con que podamos elucubrar...pero ha de implantarlo a tiempo de que una comunidd significativa la adopte y se expanda...o los "himbersores" meterán su pasta en otras que den lo mismo y además, tengan revalorizaciones por otro lado. 

La gran muestra de este planteamiento es Dash...pero es que Dash estuvo en el momento oportuno en el lugar preciso...y éso es un triunfo en la mano de primer orden...e irreproducible en el tiempo. Y nadie duda de que Dash vendrá con una pasarela operativa al 100% bajo el sobaco en nada...o que no le faltarán partners , caso de necesitarlos o creerlos convenientes a su interés...pero es que Dash lleva trabajando para esa aplicación, elemental, muuucho tiempo...y quienes se han liado la manta a la cabeza más tarde o con menor habilidad, no. E insisto, si minimizas tus objetivos para que el reto sea más asequible, has de cumplirlos en tiempo...que es la gran ventaja de que dispondrás ( al final, y una vez tomada una posición REAL de mercado, tenderás a potenciar esa posición sofisticando tu oferta , con lo que todo ésto no dejan de ser variantes del mismo camino...aunque desde una posición operativa,en mi opinión, mejor, pues las penas, con pan, son menos ).

Los tempos, pues, son fundamentales. Rotundamente. Y el roadmap de PIVX está realmente muy bien...SIEMPRE que puedas acceder a fiat . Creo que así , podrá dar una batalla más que digna en el nicho de las coins anónimas ( a las que también presumo su particular problemática legal con el tiempo ( con lo que su "minuto de gloria" es caduco...pero entiendo que puede ser suficiente para acuñar una marca importante en Shitlad - aunque para ello queda lo suyo y es otra historia - ).

*edito*, por si me he esparcido : Dada la fertilidad de Shitland, las blockchains "elementales" tienen fecha de caducidad. Disponen de un lapso corto para posicionarse , para "meter el pie en la puerta"...y desde ahí, levantar su imperio. Y ésto es interesante, pues ante una hipotética criba en la que casi todos estamos de acuerdo, al que esté implantado dentro y sea autosuficiente, dificilmente le echarán. Pero lo es siempre que rentabilicen los tempos que marcarse retos más modestos les puede procurar. ESA es su plusvalía.

Y PIVX, igual que muchas otras...está ahí. Y puede permitirse que sus Mnodes no chuten desde un Ledger Nano o un Trezor. aunque mola...o que no se pueda votar desde su wallet ( aunque te ahorra un buen engorro ) ...Lo que no puede perimitrise, es no cerrar el círculo al FIAT. Y no como TenX , aunque tenga una Visa Castuza a la que cargarle el muerto y salir con la cara lavada ante sus jolders, sino de facto y con control sobre TODO el proceso. Y cuanto antes, mejor.


----------



## silverwindow (14 Feb 2018)

Toda puerta al FIAT tiene que tener permiso del BCE o Reserva Federal.

Los papeles porfavor..gracias puede pasar

No se como lo veis.
Las nuevas regulaciones iran de eso,supongo.
A partir de ahi ya veremos quien si y quien no.
A mi la unica cosa que le veo puerta fiat a corto es bankera.Y con DNI en la boca.
El problema de cryptolandia es que todo el mundo promete el oro y el moro.
No pasa nada, ya se ira viendo.

Tambien existe una rama del futuro en que bitcoin lo canibaliza todo. LN,SC..

Hay que ir veindo por donde van los tiros, y flexibilidad.


----------



## juli (14 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Toda puerta al FIAT tiene que tener permiso del BCE o Reserva Federal.



En el caso comentado de PIVX/Unity , hay una suerte de "localbitcoins" con escrow y equipo de white hats supervisando los depósitos mientras se mantienen en el sistema.

Es paso independiente a FIAT . Y sería un enorme empujón a PIVX...si funciona bien, en mi opinión, sería su entrada a la élite operativa ( en números, no menos de un Top25 ). Y entiendo que ésa es su carta ( y seguro, a la que yo voy a supeditar mi interés ).

Para txartelas y otras yerbas, sí veo más inevitable la indigesta regulación oficial.


----------



## stiff upper lip (14 Feb 2018)

¿Habeis visto el arreonillo?

444 marketcap general y el jefe a 9187 rompiendo máximos semanales.

Esto va parriba Paco.


----------



## bubbler (14 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## vpsn (14 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> ¿Habeis visto el arreonillo?
> 
> 444 marketcap general y el jefe a 9187 rompiendo máximos semanales.
> 
> Esto va parriba Paco.



volumen decreciendo..


----------



## silverwindow (14 Feb 2018)

Uy pero si se ha puesto el tren en marcha


----------



## bubbler (14 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (14 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> En el caso comentado de PIVX/Unity , hay una suerte de "localbitcoins" con escrow y equipo de white hats supervisando los depósitos mientras se mantienen en el sistema.
> 
> Es paso independiente a FIAT . Y sería un enorme empujón a PIVX...si funciona bien, en mi opinión, sería su entrada a la élite operativa ( en números, no menos de un Top25 ). Y entiendo que ésa es su carta ( y seguro, a la que yo voy a supeditar mi interés ).
> 
> Para txartelas y otras yerbas, sí veo más inevitable la indigesta regulación oficial.



Una puerta fiat tipo localbtc,ok,con scrow y tal,suena bien.Puedes dar mas detalles o donde lo pone detallado.Pq asi a bote pronto me asaltan michas dudas de operatividad.

Pero el banco siempre puede caparte las trans "no autorizadas"

El fiat es territorio bankero,costara asaltarlo.
Y los whitehats no deja de ser centralizacion y fiate de mi no?
Pero sonar,suena bien.


----------



## juli (14 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Una puerta fiat tipo localbtc,ok,con scrow y tal,suena bien.Puedes dar mas detalles o donde lo pone detallado.Pq asi a bote pronto me asaltan michas dudas de operatividad.
> 
> Pero el banco siempre puede caparte las trans "no autorizadas"
> 
> ...



está al caer...ya apunté algo la semana pasada y esta semana volveré a enrredar por allí...pero tengo buen rabo con alguien seriote de dentro .

Lo último era que andaban valorando incluso puentear el ICO en Gibraltar, que debe haber creado una chicuelina exproceso, pero es un alta de 50.000 pavos para empezar.

Unity está hecho, chequeado y la de diox...pero la mayoría de Pivians son yankis...y deben dejar lo del ICO niqueláo...o te lo chapan a la mínima y en cualquier momento.


----------



## paketazo (14 Feb 2018)

La única puerta a fiat que vamos a ver es mediante bancos offshore, que se aprovecharán de la adopción mediante comisiones y tarjetas vinculadas.

Luego, la banca comercial, una vez que esté bien posicionada en los proyectos que les interesen, abrirán progresivamente los puentes a fiat si ven negocio, si ven que no hay negocio, pues trabas mediante los legisladores que ellos mismos colocan y financian en los gobiernos y a estirar el chicle fiat con su mafia legalizada mientras seamos un buen puñado de tontos los que traguemos.

Este dinero crypto, es bastante incompatible con el dinero centralizado, y tratar de convertir uno en otro para especular, a la larga no beneficiará al más pequeño.

Lo mejor que nos puede pasar es la adopción y el comercio directo.

Prefiero noticias del estilo ebay, amazón, ali...que pasarelas a fiat dónde vuelan comisiones y cedemos control.

Al enemigo hay que tenerlo bien situado, y no darle demasiadas pistas, pues si él cede terreno, es solo para tendernos una emboscada.

Un saludo

Por cierto, por debajo de 10400$ todo fogueo...pero al menos nos acercamos.


----------



## plus ultra (14 Feb 2018)

En poco tiempo probablemente despues del año nuevo chino (16 febrero) sera lanzada la dICO de MONAIZE ,MNZ bajo la plataforma de KOMODO KMD.

MNZ sera una dICO una ICO descentralizada...

Monaize es una plataforma europea de banca electrónica que ofrece una cuenta corriente móvil...Apertura de cuenta rápida y simple con un IBAN BRITÁNICO,Transferencias dentro de la región SEPA

A mi las ICO no me van mucho en pocas he entrado,pero puede ser una subida de KMD,estos llevan tiempo trabajando en varios temas,ya he dicho que KMD siempre han sido lentos pero constantes desde 2014 las novedades:

JUMBLR

La tecnología JUMBLR de Komodo proporciona un completo anonimato tanto para el emisor como para el comprador, directamente en la plataforma de Komodo...Usando los protocolos avanzados zk-SNARK, tanto el emisor de la moneda como el comprador no pueden rastrearse en la cadena de bloques.

BarterDEX (exchange descentralizado)

barterDex resuelve los problemas de los nodos ICO centralizados. Mientras que las ICO más antiguas se producen en un solo nodo, barterDex permite la emisión de un dICO en cientos de nodos simultáneamente, y con cada nodo liberando las monedas no todas a la vez, sino a una velocidad logarítmica programable. Esta forma de liberación previene la manipulación de ballenas...Intercambio de peso ligero; no hay descarga de blockchain Sin hacks o robos,Privatekeys permanecen bajo su control,Es como una billetera con intercambio incorporado...incluye Atomic Swaps, un protocolo que hace que la transacción sea instantánea...

Listado Abierto de Monedas

Damos la bienvenida a todas las comunidades para que trabajen con nosotros, enumerando su moneda o ficha.
Sin restricciones

La tecnología es de código abierto, y cualquiera puede conectar su servicio de intercambio en BarterDEX.


----------



## juli (14 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Prefiero noticias del estilo ebay, amazón, ali...que pasarelas a fiat dónde vuelan comisiones y cedemos control....
> 
> ...Por cierto, por debajo de 10400$ todo fogueo...pero al menos nos acercamos.



A ese tipo de colaboraciones me refería el otro día con BTC Cash ó Litecoin ( Lee es una perra de mucho cuidáo , yo lo veo cortando el queso en Shitland, SIEMPRE - por cierto, un 50% le he metido a Litecoin en 9 días de puro muermo ...ha habido suertecilla - ). En cuanto a comisiones-robo. Si hay algo que dar por austero por delante, será lo de Unity ( y más, con el bloque más duro de PIVX por allí , alguno ya pelín jarto de chorradas con tanto recién llegado, pirotecnia excesiva en marketing, etc... - Creo que Spock - Dev ex-dash nada "mediático" y siempre en los vídeos técnicos de PIVX, etc - se ha largado de PIVX o en ello anda ).

10.400 ? Joder...y yo que le andaba con tus 9400 cual Rosario...) :


----------



## davitin (14 Feb 2018)

Me cago en la puta...ahora a Bitcoin le da por subir, espero que se quede quieto por unos días y me de tiempo de cargar más cositas.


----------



## paketazo (14 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> ```
> A ese tipo de colaboraciones me refería el otro día con BTC Cash ó Litecoin ( Lee es una perra de mucho cuidáo , yo lo veo cortando el queso en Shitland, SIEMPRE - por cierto, un 50% le he metido a Litecoin en 9 días de puro muermo ...ha habido suertecilla - ). En cuanto a comisiones-robo. Si hay algo que dar por austero por delante, será lo de Unity ( y más, con el bloque más duro de PIVX por allí , alguno ya pelín jarto de chorradas con tanto recién llegado, pirotecnia excesiva en marketing, etc... - Creo que Spock - Dev ex-dash nada "mediático" y siempre en los vídeos técnicos de PIVX, etc - se ha largado de PIVX o en ello anda ).
> ```
> 10.400 ? Joder...y yo que le andaba con tus 9400 cual Rosario...) :




Cierto, he vuelto a mirar la gráfica y el último máximo decreciente fue sobre 9400$...tenía en mente 10400$ y hable sin mirarlo.

Pasados 9400$ debería correr hasta 10400$ y ahí morderá en hueso...a ver si se da y puede partirlo.

Un saludo


----------



## silverwindow (14 Feb 2018)

Hara lo que le salga del rabo como siempre.


----------



## san_miguel (14 Feb 2018)

Aquí os dejo mis soportes y resistencias claves para BTC, el Parabolic SAR, creo que comentó algo NF, yo lo utilizo para ayudarme a trazar las posibles ondas de elliot.

El gráfico que os pongo es el semanal de BTC, si no pasa nada raro su tendencia debería ser claramente alcista en los próximos meses.


----------



## arras2 (14 Feb 2018)

Cuando despeje el 9400... La duda es si cambiar eth por btc. Parece que el patrón de, hasta mayo, no se si funcionará.

Primero ver si rompe el 9400 y aguanta el pull back.

Sólo hay que ver esto para ver la importancia del 9400...


----------



## juli (14 Feb 2018)

A mí los pasos de cripto a cash me parecen acojonantes. Más incómodos...pero mira, si se mueve el culo, las regulaciones son los padres ( y no lo digo por el hecho de cometer infracciones , sino por lo autónomo del proceso, que, entre otras cosas, pondría al stablishment entre la espada y la paré en cuanto abrirse a las criptos a todos los efectos o montar la patochada a medida que le saliera del nardo...a la que mogollón , por no decir todos los proyectos, se apuntarían ).

Yo pillé mis primeros BTC en 2014 ...y al cajón. Los destapé al año y pico o 2...y ya me encontré con una casaputax en localbitcoins de lo más decepcionante , todo diox trincando a sako por cuenta bankster ...y con todo el debate Robinjudiano relegado al quinto anfiteatro, por mucho que el discurso bitcoñero mainstream lo barnizara ya. En fin...para mí, ahí empezó otra pinícula, la de la especulación pura y dura, que de hecho, sigue siendo la tendencia principal en Shitland. 

No me importaría un pijo, pues, que la cosa evolucionara hacia ahí de nuevo, aún a riesgo de subidas más compensadas, etc...pues además esa operativa brindaría muchísma más presión para no tener que tragar con regulaciones de cualquier tipo ...e incidiría en un uso mucho más acorde a los planteamientos bitcoñeros originales, en general mucho más atractivos para mí.

Por cierto, plusultra, cojonudo el post de Komodo & satélites 

---------- Post added 14-feb-2018 at 16:07 ----------




arras2 dijo:


> Cuando despeje el 9400... La duda es si cambiar eth por btc. Parece que el patrón de, hasta mayo, no se si funcionará.
> 
> Primero ver si rompe el 9400 y aguanta el pull back.



Molaba que los que os manejais con las rayas dieseis vuestra impresión sobre ello.

A mí en principio, y si es cierto lo de Plasma abierto a pleno pulmón en Mayo, ETH me parece de lo más atractivo en esas fechas .

---------- Post added 14-feb-2018 at 16:12 ----------

Dash uniéndose a la fiestuki de Lee.

De coña la comprita de la semana pasada, Mariloli. :fiufiu:


----------



## san_miguel (14 Feb 2018)

ETH con Casper, Plasma, sharding y zk-SNARK, solo puede hacer lo que va a hacer..MARS


----------



## arras2 (14 Feb 2018)

Yo es que de rayas piloto lo básico, algo de teoría pero poco más... Ya me gustaría dominar lo que dominan los compis por aquí. Por eso los leo con detenimiento, intentando absorever, pero esto es trabajo de muchos años el asimilar, probar, estamparse... 

El ratio eth/btc para estar en eth mayor que 0,1. Ahora está ahí ahí renqueante a 0,096, de ahí mi comentario. El 0,94 lo veo como un valor crítico, que coincidiría más o menos como está el mercado ahora en el 9400 de BTC. 

Igualmente, hasta que btc no rompa el 9400, seguimos con la mosca detrás de la oreja. Si rompe el 9400, debería volver a ese nivel. Si lo aguanta, entonces si que me plantearía qué hacer, si apostar por btc.

A ver que se cuenta negrofuturo. Yo creo que el patrón en el que eth se iba a otro nivel, se ha roto, no ha sido capaz de desacoplarse de btc.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Feb 2018)

Ah, los de Jelurida, por así decir dueños de Ardor, han sido seleccionados como uno de los 10 finalistas del 4YFN Awards 2018 en el Mobile World Congress de Barcelona.

Jelurida has been selected as one of the ten finalists at the 4YFN Awards | Jelurida

Para mi es un indicador de por donde van a ir los tiros, empresa con producto blockchain acabado, probado y funcional que ahora ya se dedica a crear la necesidad en grandes empresas ya establecidas de que necesitan su tecnología blockchain. En Jelurida han aprendido la lección, crearon Next y otros se la clonaron repetidas veces, ahora han licenciado su tecnología y si la clonas a pagar. Ahora es el momento del marketing ¡¡¡¡


----------



## fjsanchezgil (14 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Entro en litecoin.
> A ver su dura el pump



Igual ya de ha dicho por aqui, pero tengo entendido que hay un fork de litecoin programado para este domingo.

Perdon si ya se habia comentado...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubbler (14 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## arras2 (14 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Ojo que ETH está en zona clave, si lo supera podemos llegar a la zona alta de la nube de ichimoku, unos 913usd...y si la pasa bien despegamos a la luna. El ADX está en la zona baja, aletargado, cuando eso pasa suele ser preludio de petardazo, hacia arrba o hacia abajo. Esperemos que sea lo primero.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ahí estamos, en 913... a 1.618 del rebote del mínimo... Ha habido un rato en que se ha quedado aletargado, pero se ha puesto las pilas...

Momento de resistencias tanto en btc como en eth. Si no la superan, doble techo y a ver que pasa.


----------



## bubbler (14 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## san_miguel (14 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Ojo que ETH está en zona clave, si lo supera podemos llegar a la zona alta de la nube de ichimoku, unos 913usd...y si la pasa bien despegamos a la luna. El ADX está en la zona baja, aletargado, cuando eso pasa suele ser preludio de petardazo, hacia arrba o hacia abajo. Esperemos que sea lo primero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



913usd conseguido 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubbler (14 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ah, los de Jelurida, por así decir dueños de Ardor, han sido seleccionados como uno de los 10 finalistas del 4YFN Awards 2018 en el Mobile World Congress de Barcelona.
> 
> Jelurida has been selected as one of the ten finalists at the 4YFN Awards | Jelurida
> 
> Para mi es un indicador de por donde van a ir los tiros, empresa con producto blockchain acabado, probado y funcional que ahora ya se dedica a crear la necesidad en grandes empresas ya establecidas de que necesitan su tecnología blockchain. En Jelurida han aprendido la lección, crearon Next y otros se la clonaron repetidas veces, ahora han licenciado su tecnología y si la clonas a pagar. Ahora es el momento del marketing ¡¡¡¡



a ver si empiezan ya con el marketing porque para tener un producto dpm y plenamente funcional es lo único que falta

---------- Post added 14-feb-2018 at 18:27 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> El problema es ya a nivel político/legislativo... ¿Qué % se va a llevar la mordida? ¿Será incremental? ¿Habrá cuota de genaro?
> 
> Si Ardor se abre al genaro, entonces se impulsa, si se cierra, entonces prácticamente está acabado (y voy hasta el mismo culo)...
> 
> ...



tu teoría es que Ardor está apoyado por el estado?? 

ni de coña es así


----------



## bubbler (14 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## onlycw (14 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> 913usd conseguido
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk





Ok. Y los que estamos fuera cuando deberíamos de reentrar al mercado?, por que el nivel se ha alcanzado pero de momento ahí ha quedado la cosa


----------



## bubbler (14 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## davitin (14 Feb 2018)

A ardor le veis futuro tipo Neo? Vale la pena meterle ahora que está a 50 centavos? Podría ser un próximo ethereum?


----------



## paketazo (14 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> A ardor le veis futuro tipo Neo? Vale la pena meterle ahora que está a 50 centavos? Podría ser un próximo ethereum?



Si alguno tiene tiempo que sume a ver el monto de ardor que posee el top 100.

Ardor Blockchain Explorer

no encuentro una manera para averiguar la distribución de esta coin.

a ojo me salen 720M...no lo he sumado ni nada ha sido mirada rápida.

El suppli es de 1000M...

Corregidme, pero veo muy mala distribución de la coin.

A ver si encontráis una manera mejor de mirarlo.

un saludo


----------



## easyridergs (14 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> A ardor le veis futuro tipo Neo? Vale la pena meterle ahora que está a 50 centavos? Podría ser un próximo ethereum?



Hombre no se, pero tienen Whitepaper bueno, producto bueno, puntero y funcionando, técnicamente para mi mejor que ethereum, y muy importante, mentalidad empresarial. Otros prometen que su blockchain será muy buena, que tal y pascual y resulta que no dejan de ser hijas de ethereum. Una cosa es que nazcas como hija de ethereum, tipo Dent que no pretende ser otra cosa porque ya da un servicio bajo ese rol, y otra es que siendo hija de ethereum digas que vas a hacer una blockchain propia con un protocolo acojonante y tal y tal y te quedes en eso, en la fase de recaudar, que veo que es la tónica. Ardor es independiente, tienen ideas claras, la han cagado y han tomado nota, técnicamente es de lo mejorcito, y veo que se mueven sino no estarían en el MWC de Barna, como Dent que también estarán y Olé por ellos. Yo voy cargando, si la cago me jodo y a otra cosa.


----------



## traianus (14 Feb 2018)

veo una pauta "tea cup". resuelta con mucho volumen. Próxima parada 10200 .-)


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Feb 2018)

Pues nada, he cargao PIVX, ahora algún morenazo del hilo me recomienda un buen wallet?

besos Juli.


----------



## Claudius (14 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Toda puerta al FIAT tiene que tener permiso del BCE o Reserva Federal.
> 
> Los papeles porfavor..gracias puede pasar
> 
> ...



El tener pasarelas a fiat cuanto más en esta fase en la que estamos es importante, pero es que usamos los pares a fiat para tener referencias de valor de los cryptoactivos, pero a medida que más empresas de bienes y servicios se incorporan ya que la tendencia siempre va a ser creciente, menos se necesitará de esas pasarelas.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2018 at 23:12 ----------




juli dijo:


> Sería cojonudo que alguien puesto en NXT, ARDOR, Ignis, etc...explicase la relación entre estos pryectos...hasta dónde coinciden, desde dónde se distancian, etc...
> 
> En su día, abandoné NXT porque se dió a entender que derivaría hacia Ignis , cuando hoy NXT aún funciona y no sé si a total operatividad o no...o nada tiene que ver.
> 
> En fin, como sí que se ve algún forero bien informado, agradecer por delante si se digna un esfuercillo.



Tendrías que meter ahí a nem en ese saco, la cual es la que tiene más contacto con empresas en el mundo real y en la cual se están desplegando cosas, no se van a empezar a despegar, Ardor operativamente ha empezado hace unos días, como indicaba en el vídeo anterior. Nem para despliegue de blockchain empresarial es para mi de lo más interesante siendo su modelo cadenas públicas y con mijin privadas

Luego estaría hyperledger que es el producto de IBM 
Ardor vs. the Competition, Pt. 2: NEM/Mijin/Catapult | NXTER.ORG

También esta Lisk, que este año será su año de pasar de fase de desarrollo a tener ya su sdk y producto medianamente viable, yo la auguro un 50$ a su token y a fin de año no me extrañaría nada 100$.
Ardor vs. the Competition, Pt. 1: Lisk | NXTER.ORG


Pero todas ellas, están a nivel de entornos corporativos para que una pyme pueda llegar a una solución de su propia bchain a un precio competitivo van a pasar muchos años. No hay materia gris, que es un activo ahora mismo muy importante de ahí que los de Dash para su chain hallan querido asegurarse ese talento con la universidad de Arizona.

En China que la gente no lo sabe, si os dais cuenta en 2017 han explotado las shit-chinas, y es por su modelo educacional muy competitivo a nivel mundial, 
desde 2014 llevan en sus universidades estudiando bitcoin y subyacentes.
Y fruto de eso es el nacimiento de NEO.
Este mundo es igual que la explosión que hubo hace décadas con la aparición de SQL varios y distribuciones de Linux varias. Unas quedarán por el camino, otras se harán líderes y algunos líderes hoy dejarán de serlo mañana.


----------



## PREDATOR (14 Feb 2018)

Vale siguiendo el hilo de Criptos que hagan algo ya y ahora creo que aqui puede cocerse algo interesante.
Ico cociendose.

LYMPO - monetizing sports and health data via blockchain

MONETIZING
SPORTS AND HEALTH DATA
VIA BLOCKCHAIN


9k en Instagram


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2018)

Bitcoin rozando los 9500.

El tren se pira.


----------



## juli (15 Feb 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Pues nada, he cargao PIVX, ahora algún morenazo del hilo me recomienda un buen wallet?
> 
> besos Juli.



Joder...pues si te digo la verdad, me haces caer en la cuenta de que sólo he manejado el cliente oficial. :o



Claudius dijo:


> Tendrías que meter ahí a nem en ese saco...



No, si no las daba como referencia , sino porque entiendo que están interrrelacionadas...no es así ?


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2018)

Deberíamos hacer un listado de los proyectos que son plataformas tipo eth o neo, yo creo, desde la barra del bar, que ese tipo de altcoin subirán si o si por su valor intrínseco.


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (15 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Deberíamos hacer un listado de los proyectos que son plataformas tipo eth o neo, yo creo, desde la barra del bar, que ese tipo de altcoin subirán si o si por su valor intrínseco.



Bueno, por aportar algo, creo que en xby están queriendo montar algo así. El dev ya tuvo dos chascos con otras dos criptos, y ahora están haciendo patentes y tal, para en dos meses hacer pública su blogkchain, que podrá ser programada con cualquier lenguaje de programación. Está al valor casi mínimo que ha pasado estos días, ha llegado a hacer x4 y creo que está con 50 de mkcap


----------



## jorgitonew (15 Feb 2018)

los de ardor han hecho hoy un meetup en Barcelona y les han ido 180 personas... nada mal

el meetup fue este

Learn what is Blockchain for Business and the Blockchain-As-A-Service model | Blockchain for Business Barcelona (Barcelona, España) | Meetup


para los que estéis en Madrid harán uno en próximo 1 de marzo

en link es este

Blockchain for Business Madrid (Madrid, España) | Meetup


----------



## san_miguel (15 Feb 2018)

Objetivo de ETH para hoy los 948 usd de R1 (con eso me conformo), ya está muy cerca.

lAunque sería perfecto llegar hasta R2 , unos 978usd. En 948 hay una resistencia importante, igual se queda por ahí testando antes de llegar a 978. 

Si llegase a 978 supongo que corregirá hasta el soporte de 945 o como mucho a la base de la nube de ichimoku que está en los 915usd.







BTC, una vez superada la resistencia de 9400, próximo objetivo ir a por los 11470usd, si sigue la tendencia podría conseguirse en la última semana de este mes o primera del que viene. 

Antes está la barrera psicológica de los 10k usd, hay que ver como se comporta en ese punto.


----------



## besto (15 Feb 2018)

La verdad es que tras el mes horribilis de enero donde muchos tuvimos dudas sobre el futuro de todo esto ahora esta mostrando mucha fuerza.
Importante hoy mantener el verde todo el dia.


----------



## silverwindow (15 Feb 2018)

Veo a BTC muy fuerte.

Mi bola de cristal de valinor del futuro, junto con la lampara magica visionaria me indican que se esta preparando un bujero negro.

Las rayitas me dicen lo de siempre, si sube es que esta subiendo y por lo tanto sube, y si baja es que esta bajando y por lo tanto bajara.


----------



## Piotr (15 Feb 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> Durante esta semana/la que viene ETH tendría que llegar a los 1050 y superarlos ampliamente para decir que esta correció se ha terminado. De lo contrario seguiríamos hablando de rebote de gato muerto numero 284324383 y podríamos llegar a otro mínimo.



me autocito

aún estamos a tiempo... de lo contrario nos vamos pa'bajo otra vez


----------



## tixel (15 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ah, los de Jelurida, por así decir dueños de Ardor, han sido seleccionados como uno de los 10 finalistas del 4YFN Awards 2018 en el Mobile World Congress de Barcelona.
> 
> Jelurida has been selected as one of the ten finalists at the 4YFN Awards | Jelurida
> 
> Para mi es un indicador de por donde van a ir los tiros, empresa con producto blockchain acabado, probado y funcional que ahora ya se dedica a crear la necesidad en grandes empresas ya establecidas de que necesitan su tecnología blockchain. En Jelurida han aprendido la lección, crearon Next y otros se la clonaron repetidas veces, ahora han licenciado su tecnología y si la clonas a pagar. Ahora es el momento del marketing ¡¡¡¡



Pues si andan con licencias y mamoneos de derechos de autor por mi se pueden ir a tomar viento por buena que sea. Otra para el saco de btc y ripple


----------



## san_miguel (15 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esto marcha bien; con un poco de buen riego, para finales de febrero podemos tener los gráficos en máximos... es una opción, así que vamos a dejarla a ver si aparece.
> 
> BTC camino de 15000
> Necesita fuerza para girar todas esas bollinger. pero puede hacerlo... necesita PUMP clase I



A ver que hace en los 10.000usd..si lo pasa como cuchillo en mantequilla mañana se puede plantar en 11k. Veremos.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (15 Feb 2018)

Las manos fuertes han colocado sus palets de pasta como bombas lapa. Para éso ha servido este mes y pico.

Si lo que queda de Febrero aguanta igual...ya andarían en un x2 ó x3 de lo puesto...y ahí...despreocuparse y que pase la AM2018 hasta la cocina...y que los proves se crean Reyes !!! ( y cuanto más, de mejó )...que empujen hasta aburrirse !

Me quedo con el "x4 y pico" de mi portfolio es su punto más bajo respecto al suelo de Julio pasado ...y que una estimación prudente no bajaría de éso en el próximo suelo respecto al que hemos acotado ahora.

De hecho, como el asunto va de latigazos exponenciales...lo normal sería que ese próximo suelo no reproduzca ese "x4 y pico" ...sino que lo proyecte.

Pero da igual, se toma ese "x4 y pico" ...y se blinda uno contra las pelis de terror baratas que se ven en los dumps sabiendo hasta dónde podría llegar su "critopobreza".


Asínnn que solo una cosa : Está Shitland preparada para recibir la AM 2018 ??? Semox hospitalariax ???


Palomitax...


----------



## arras2 (15 Feb 2018)

Subida sin mucho volumen, tocar 10k y deshacerse de papel. Lo que comentaba Paketazo. Tiene pinta que los 10k costará de pasar.


----------



## san_miguel (15 Feb 2018)

BTC ha llegado a los 10k ya desgastado, era lógico suponer que debería rectificar un poco y tomar nuevo impulso para romper los 10k...dadle tiempo. Os recuerdo que hace nada estabamos en los 6-7k, no puede subir ad infinitum todos los días. Para subir un rascacielos por las escaleras hay que descansar de vez en cuando..porque sino es insano.


----------



## arras2 (15 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> BTC ha llegado a los 10k ya desgastado, era lógico suponer que debería rectificar un poco y tomar nuevo impulso para romper los 10k...dadle tiempo. Os recuerdo que hace nada estabamos en los 6-7k, no puede subir ad infinitum todos los días. Para subir un rascacielos por las escaleras hay que descansar de vez en cuando..porque sino es insano.



Lo que dice paketazo, hay que purgar el 10k, valor psicológico muy importante donde mucha gente va a jubilarse a las bahamas.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Lo que dice paketazo, hay que purgar el 10k, valor psicológico muy importante donde mucha gente va a jubilarse a las bahamas.



Por concretar, recomiendo Exumas, dentro de las Bahamas


----------



## paketazo (15 Feb 2018)

Evidentemente como comentan varios compañeros si nos basamos en volumen / precio , esto no les sirve a los creadores de mercado.

Posiblemente se esperaban una gran espantada y que muchos holders soltasen coins, pero viendo solo la gráfica de volumen, no hay apenas, si lo comparamos con la anterior subida.

Entre el 5 de diciembre y el 20 de enero hemos vivido un movimiento distributivo interesante, a partir del cual, los volúmenes han ido descendiendo.

Se ha estrangulado la entrada de fiat, y se ven en muchas coins que divagan entre aguas esperando catalizadores o que BTC rompa por algún lado para decidirse en su inopia.

Los que pretendieran acumular (no hablo de gente de a pie, si no holders que busquen hacerse con 10K o 100K BTC), creo que no lo han logrado.

Esto les puede plantear dos opciones, o seguir moviendo el árbol a la baja hasta aburrir al personal, o intentar comprar en subida continuada.

En ambos casos lo llevan claro.

Vienen acostumbrados a hacer lo que les da la gana en los mercados de renta variable, donde rápidito se hacen con el 51% del control del mercado, y aquí, espero que no lo logren jamás...¡ojo!, que el control de los exchangers ya lo tienen , pero no controlan el BTC.

Ojo a la cota de 10.200/10.400 es muy importante a corto plazo, y marcará la pauta, si no, toca volver abajo a coger fuerzas 8500/8900


----------



## jorgitonew (15 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Pues si andan con licencias y mamoneos de derechos de autor por mi se pueden ir a tomar viento por buena que sea. Otra para el saco de btc y ripple



la licencia es lo que garantiza la viabilidad del proyecto... como en cualquier sistema open source


----------



## alea (15 Feb 2018)

Hola, qué opinais del bajonazo sin reacción que se está cascando Populus? es simple FUD o miedo justificado? El viejo Clif habla maravillas de esta cripto, la pone como una de las de mayor potencial. Creeis que es FUD bankster o scam? 

Gracias!


----------



## sabueXo (15 Feb 2018)

Me he puesto a minar Travelflex.

Pone esto en una actualziación de desarrollo y no se que significa, pero no suena bien...

¿Alguien puede decirme que significa? No lo entiendo.

TRF Releases Mining
Everybody was expecting the mining release, so we have built an official pool for the miners and we are still improving it for some more cool features. We remind you that TRF is a scrypt algorithm for now, but we will become a DAG coin in Q4 2018 or even before! So good rewards should not be expected with GPU and CPU mining because it’s not Asic Proof yet. Once we change our coin to DAG, only GPU, CPU and mobile mining will be available.


----------



## hoppe (15 Feb 2018)

Posts mas atrás un compañero comentaba que estaría bien saber el numero de transacciones.

No me suena que se haya comentado antes por aquí:

Bitcoin, Ethereum Transactions chart

En esta web hay un montón de información, y cruzada con otras coins: numero de transacciones, valor medio de transacción, wallets activas, ....

Si lo que muestra son datos fiables, creo que puede ser una herramienta potente si sabemos usarla.


----------



## paketazo (15 Feb 2018)

hoppe dijo:


> Posts mas atrás un compañero comentaba que estaría bien saber el numero de transacciones.
> 
> No me suena que se haya comentado antes por aquí:
> 
> ...



Pues mírate en ese gráfico Ripple Vs resto, y dime qué, y como lo ves?

Un saludo


----------



## bmbnct (15 Feb 2018)

Dejo esto por aquí también:

Spanish Party Weighs Tax Incentives to Lure Blockchain Firms - Bloomberg

"The bill may include a threshold below which a cryptocurrency investment wouldn’t need to be reported to the regulator, said Garcia Egea."


----------



## juli (15 Feb 2018)

hoppe dijo:


> Bitcoin, Ethereum Transactions chart



En el link del otro día, establecían el rendimiento de ETH en 7 tps ...lo que daría poco más de 10.000 transacciones al día...cuando ahí el pico es de millón doscientas ( unas 84 tps ).

Lo que está claro es que cualquier aplicación apoyada en Plasma, Raide, Casper, etc...dispararía bestialmente ya la capacidad de ETH ( el link comentado daba 100.000 tps en Mayo, el doble que VISA ).

En esta cuestión falta, obviamente, cómo influirían las LN de BTC en el cotarro.

La capacidad de éstas y probablemente alguna más puede crear un salto inminente en el pelotón de cabeza.En la próxima subida habrá que pensarse muy mucho quedarse en aplicaciones de segunda en lugar de hacer caja y tomar posiciones arriba. Esa decisión pinta muy importante este año por el peligro de quedarse "cortáo". Al loro con la codicia.


----------



## san_miguel (15 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> En el link del otro día, establecían el rendimiento de ETH en 7 tps ...lo que daría poco más de 10.000 transacciones al día...cuando ahí el pico es de millón doscientas ( unas 84 tps ).
> 
> Lo que está claro es que cualquier aplicación apoyada en Plasma, Raide, Casper, etc...dispararía bestialmente ya la capacidad de ETH ( el link comentado daba 100.000 tps en Mayo, el doble que VISA ).
> 
> ...



Juli echale un vistazo a esta que te va a gustar Seele

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (15 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Juli echale un vistazo a esta que te va a gustar Seele
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Tiene una idea bastante buena, pero al parecer 2 empleados se llevaron 2 millones de dólares por la cara vía Telegram (Seele ICO Review: Is it A Scam or Not?). Eso no la convierte en scam de por sí, pero sí me hace desconfiar de los demás miembros del equipo.

Edito: en poco más de tres cuartos de hora se abre la whitelist. Quizá me meta sólo por asegurarme un sitio en caso de meterle pasta.


----------



## bubbler (15 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## lurker (15 Feb 2018)

Aelf también tiene un planteamiento para arreglar el tema de la escalabilidad con sus side chains, dejo un artículo muy interesante (creo que no lo he puesto ya...) de lo que plantean
https://www.forbes.com/sites/sherma...next-breakthrough-in-blockchain/#69b221a752eb


----------



## san_miguel (15 Feb 2018)

Siguiente intento para romper los 10.000.


----------



## juli (15 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> [youtube]yR-ryoCu2WU[/youtube]
> 
> FIAT -> ETH/BTC -> ALTs
> ALTs -> ETH/BTC -> FIAT



la sarta de memeces que suelta el pollo a cuenta del oro es suave y tal...

Dice, en 2 momentos distintos, que 1 digixdao es un gramo ...y también, 1 onza ...cuando cualquiera de las 2 cosas es una parida premium.

Alguien sabe cuánto es exactamente ?


----------



## djun (15 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> [youtube]yR-ryoCu2WU[/youtube]
> 
> FIAT -> ETH/BTC -> ALTs
> ALTs -> ETH/BTC -> FIAT



Dice que DigixDAO (DGD) representa un gramo de oro y que está respaldado por oro físico que guardan en sus bóvedas.

Al mirar el gráfico de DGD veo que ha cotizado a 10 dólares hace un año, luego subió a 92, luego bajó a 61 después subió a 462, luego bajó a 181 y después subió a 281 y actualmente se encuentra a 251 dólares.
DigixDAO (DGD) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Esa valoración de DigixDAO no tiene nada que ver con la cotización del oro físico real.
Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro y precios de la plata en tiempo real - BullionVault
El gramo de oro físico ha cotizado con pocas variaciones durante el último año. Desde un minimo de 39 dólares hasta el precio actual que es de 43,44 dólares. 

¿Alguien sabe explicar estas diferencias de precio? ¿está justificado este desfase?

¿Para qué comprar DigixDAO a 251 dólares cuando se puede comprar directamente un gramo de oro físico por solo 43,44 dólares?

Como dice juli, este hombre habla de un gramo y de una onza. Creo que no sabe ni lo que es un gramo ni lo que es una onza. ¿Alguien sabe explicar de que va el DigixDAO?


----------



## san_miguel (15 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Tiene una idea bastante buena, pero al parecer 2 empleados se llevaron 2 millones de dólares por la cara vía Telegram (Seele ICO Review: Is it A Scam or Not?). Eso no la convierte en scam de por sí, pero sí me hace desconfiar de los demás miembros del equipo.
> 
> Edito: en poco más de tres cuartos de hora se abre la whitelist. Quizá me meta sólo por asegurarme un sitio en caso de meterle pasta.



Madre mia,,,para la whitelist, utilizando googledrive, descarto el proyecto...menuda blockchain 4.0.:abajo:


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (15 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Madre mia,,,para la whitelist, utilizando googledrive, descarto el proyecto...menuda blockchain 4.0.:abajo:



Aparte de que ahora mismo lo tienen colapsado me parece una solución extremadamente cutre para hacer una whitelist, que no he visto en ningún otro proyecto de este tipo. Lo de las versiones de Blockchain se les está yendo de las manos ::


----------



## arras2 (15 Feb 2018)

Bitcoin atacando su resistencia.







Eth se ha chocado y ha caído. Momento importante parece...







Edit: BTC Ha roto el 10.000. Eth ahora si la veo mal vs btc. Ni ha intentado superar el máximo de la mañana.


----------



## san_miguel (15 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Bitcoin atacando su resistencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso parece que BTC se desacopla de ETH o ETH de BTC, según se mire.

---------- Post added 15-feb-2018 at 17:43 ----------

Si le da al estocástico por hacer esto...se va a 11k mañana seguro.







La pendiente esta cambiando su curvatura en el tramo de bajada, lo cual puede indicar que haga ese posible cambio, aunque no está claro aún.

ETH en cambio si os fijais el estocástico ya ha entrado en zona morada y la pendiente es clara, no hay cambios en su dirección y sentido.







---------- Post added 15-feb-2018 at 17:53 ----------

Si todo eso ocurriera podríamos llegar al punto 3 de la onda de Elliot que tracé, lo cual me indicaría que voy por el buen camino en el trazado, siempre cuando no se fastidie debido a algún fundamental.

Yo lo veo complicado, pero bueno, ahí está la posibilidad.


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (15 Feb 2018)

Como no estoy muy pendiente del tema ¿Sería conveniente pasar los ETH a BTC ahora o esperar alguna corrección?


----------



## san_miguel (15 Feb 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Como no estoy muy pendiente del tema ¿Sería conveniente pasar los ETH a BTC ahora o esperar alguna corrección?



Te pongo el gráfico semanal...no es definitivo pero si yo tuviera que apostar me iría a BTC.


----------



## silverwindow (15 Feb 2018)

A perdido mucha fuerza ETH
Hace dias ya


----------



## plus ultra (15 Feb 2018)

A la hora de mirar un proyecto para largo plazo,no os dejéis llevar por que sea un producto elaborado de una gran empresa,me explico,las grandes,"GRANDES" incluso teniendo ya ese producto elaborado por ellos mismos o participación y con posibilidad de expansion lo dejan de lado por que en el mercado hay uno mejor y con mas penetración ya entre los potenciales clientes,y normalmente el precio no es problema,no sera la primera vez ni la ultima que esto ocurre.

Google,facebook,Microsoft...han comprado por ejemplo: android,whatsapp,skype... siendo para ellos muy facil crear algo similar o con proyectos similares ya creados.

Lo ideal seria conocer a fondo el proyecto y enlazarlo con un grande que creamos que le seria de utilidad o le daria un plus en su ramo un ejemplo perfecto fue en su dia la compra de paypal por ebay.

Como dije en su dia,invertir en un proyecto que pretende abrir una cervecería en arabia saudi no es buena idea,aunque te vendan la moto de que es la idea del siglo ya que allí no hay ninguna cervecería.


----------



## kudeiro (15 Feb 2018)

djun dijo:


> Dice que DigixDAO (DGD) representa un gramo de oro y que está respaldado por oro físico que guardan en sus bóvedas.
> 
> Al mirar el gráfico de DGD veo que ha cotizado a 10 dólares hace un año, luego subió a 92, luego bajó a 61 después subió a 462, luego bajó a 181 y después subió a 281 y actualmente se encuentra a 251 dólares.
> DigixDAO (DGD) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> ...



ademas dice que DigixDAO es el nemesis de Bitcoin, que cuando uno cae el otro sube y viceversa pero en CMC las curvas de ambos son similares


----------



## silverwindow (15 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> A la hora de mirar un proyecto para largo plazo,no os dejéis llevar por que sea un producto elaborado de una gran empresa,me explico,las grandes,"GRANDES" incluso teniendo ya ese producto elaborado por ellos mismos o participación y con posibilidad de expansion lo dejan de lado por que en el mercado hay uno mejor y con mas penetración ya entre los potenciales clientes,y normalmente el precio no es problema,no sera la primera vez ni la ultima que esto ocurre.
> 
> Google,facebook,Microsoft...han comprado por ejemplo: android,whatsapp,skype... siendo para ellos muy facil crear algo similar o con proyectos similares ya creados.
> 
> ...



Porque lo dices? Estas hablando de algun/nos proyectos en concreto?


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2018)

Estoy un poco mosca con sonm...Bitcoin subiendo y estos con el precio del token ahí clavado...no compra ni Dios...


----------



## paketazo (15 Feb 2018)

Mañana es el día de wagerr para bien o para mal. A ver si el team demuestra ser una mierda pinchada en un palo de nuevo o empieza a hacer bien las cosas.

En el discord la peña anda muy mosqueada pues esperaban algún twitter confirmando roadmap, o similar...pero hace días que no se pronuncian.

He mirado las órdenes de compra venta en waves, y el historial, y se ha soltado lastre las últimas 24h.

La cabeza me dice que no cumplirán y buscarán alguna excusa de nuevo...pero bueno, como me juego poca cosa tampoco pasa nada grave, pues ya llegados hasta aquí espero unas horas más.

Suerte si alguno más lleva, y no le recomiendo a nadie que entre a estas alturas, si eso mañana tras las buenas o malas news.

Un saludo


----------



## Oira (15 Feb 2018)

djun dijo:


> Dice que DigixDAO (DGD) representa un gramo de oro y que está respaldado por oro físico que guardan en sus bóvedas.
> 
> Al mirar el gráfico de DGD veo que ha cotizado a 10 dólares hace un año, luego subió a 92, luego bajó a 61 después subió a 462, luego bajó a 181 y después subió a 281 y actualmente se encuentra a 251 dólares.
> DigixDAO (DGD) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> ...



En el whitepaper pone que está respaldado por un gramo de oro y que esas reservas están auditadas. Ahora bien, parece que, a diferencia de lo que sucede con el USDT, están dejando que el DigixDAO cotice libremente.

Por mucho que esté respaldado por un gramo de oro, si alguien paga 387$ por un DigixDAO, sólo está asegurando el 11,37% de su valor, lo cual es casi como no asegurar nada. Pero, ¿cuánta gente metida en criptos sabe a cuánto cotiza un gramo de oro? A juzgar por los usuarios que dejaron su comentario en el vídeo, casi nadie.

Otra cosa es que alguien se meta para aprovechar un pump anticipando un momento de crisis.


----------



## plus ultra (16 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Porque lo dices? Estas hablando de algun/nos proyectos en concreto?



Por todos en general,es una simple recomendación para los poco iniciados y para los que llevan tiempo recordarlo,a todos,yo el primero mas de una vez algo explotando y el diablillo del FOMO nos llama...

Bueno ahora mismo aunque me acuséis de que es mi debilidad  les hago un comentario de GBYTE,la llevo comparando con PIVX,llevaban un tiempo bastante juntas en marketcap esta vez parece que se separan mas de lo normal.

Ambas tienen wallet en android y posibilidad de anonimato,GBYTE no esta en binance y su entrada llevaria una subida en posiciones del marketcap con su correspondiente revalorizacion como ocurre con todas, su marketing es pésimo en cambio eso es uno de los puntos fuertes de PIVX lo que podría correr a su favor para que en cualquier momento sea adoptado como medio de pago por cualquier gran compañía.

Ahora me surge una duda de novato en un movimiento,Desde ase tiempo tengo un 10% en GBYTE de lo que tengo en PIVX y viendo el momento me llama a intercambiar esas posiciones,si lo ago prometo avisar que seguro que como ocurre con los que estan saltando de una a la otra vendo y sube PIVX .

Agradeceria opinión imparcial sobre comparacion de ambos proyectos si alguno los conoce y ha comparado.


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Feb 2018)

Donde esta mi queso_


----------



## davitin (16 Feb 2018)

Ahora mismo estoy leyendo rumores en el grupo de SONM de que se van a implementar masternodes.

El rumor viene del CEO de SONM, así que seguramente se vayan a implementar.


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Mañana es el día de wagerr para bien o para mal.





La wallet en acción la han paseado "en vídeo" ...tanto trabajazo como un fork de PIVX puro y duro...que es tanto como cambiar el logo a la purple wallet ...y tira millas. EL resto, calcado...como Phore.

Qué les toca abordar, realmente ?


----------



## silverwindow (16 Feb 2018)

Como veis para entrar en singularity ahora?
El precio parece bueno,pero esran haciendo algo?


----------



## san_miguel (16 Feb 2018)

Es probable que BTC corrija a 9500 aprox, para despues tomar nuevo impulso hasta los 11k







ETH podría bajar hasta S2 882 usd y volver a coger impulso para superar los 945usd.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (16 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Te pongo el gráfico semanal...no es definitivo pero si yo tuviera que apostar me iría a BTC.



No puede ser, Negrofuturo ha dicho en repetidas ocasiones que hasta mayo no hay que pasarse de ETH a BTC porque así lo ha visto él en su concienzudo análisis técnico y nunca se equivoca*.

*No da ni una.


----------



## san_miguel (16 Feb 2018)

A los que os gusta el análisis técnico os paso un link donde os podéis descargar un PDF con una guía básica para comenzar. Luego para profundizar hay más cositas, pero sobre todo se aprende con la experiencia.

https://broker.vinea.es/broker/informes/guias/0487/AnalisisTecnico.pdf


----------



## paketazo (16 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> La wallet en acción la han paseado "en vídeo" ...tanto trabajazo como un fork de PIVX puro y duro...que es tanto como cambiar el logo a la purple wallet ...y tira millas. EL resto, calcado...como Phore.
> 
> Qué les toca abordar, realmente ?



Liberar software para instalar wallet y configuración de master nodos, block chain propia. 

Si no lo hacen quemarán 5000 wager por día de tardanza... Ya ves tu que mierda de consuelo... Que reintegren Btc a los holders mejor. 

Lo dicho, si no demuestran palabra hoy, para mí, proyecto para abandonar.

Un saludo


----------



## san_miguel (16 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> No puede ser, Negrofuturo ha dicho en repetidas ocasiones que hasta mayo no hay que pasarse de ETH a BTC porque así lo ha visto él en su concienzudo análisis técnico y nunca se equivoca*.
> 
> *No da ni una.



Bueno nuestro compañero NF da su opinión como yo la mía, esto no son matemáticas, hablamos más de probabilidad, y en probabilidad siempre tienes un margen de error. NF se puede equivocar, yo me puedo equivocar, tú te puedes equivocar...las únicas que no mienten son las matemáticas.


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Liberar software para instalar wallet y configuración de master nodos, block chain propia.



éso ya lo hace la wallet que han fusilado.


----------



## barborico (16 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Lo que me llama la atención es que los puntos GBYTEs no bajan ni pa dios incluso con un volumen ridículo. Yo estaba esperando a ver si despeñaban pero ni de coña.



Aaamigo, es que hodlear algo regalado es muy fácil. Y más cuando es algo como byteball.

Con tan poquita gente vendiendo, cualquier ballena con un par de coletazos saca el agua del estanque


----------



## sabueXo (16 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Ahora mismo estoy leyendo rumores en el grupo de SONM de que se van a implementar masternodes.
> 
> El rumor viene del CEO de SONM, así que seguramente se vayan a implementar.



¿Y cual es tu opinión del proyecto para hold?, ¿sigues sus comentarios y le ves futuro?


----------



## easyridergs (16 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Como veis para entrar en singularity ahora?
> El precio parece bueno,pero esran haciendo algo?



A mi me parece puro humo. El que tuvo la suerte de pillar la ICO y vender a 2$ ole sus cojones, por lo demás no tiene mayor interés.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (16 Feb 2018)

Yo he cargado un poco (más) de WePower ahora que parece que el dump post-ICO ha pasado. Viendo cómo han ido de bien Power Ledger y SunContract, y cómo este token podría ser complementario de los otros (WePower quiere ser una plataforma de financiación de proyectos basados en energías renovables y pretenden dar dividendos cada año) lo veo buen proyecto.


----------



## san_miguel (16 Feb 2018)

Yo he echado el ojo e invertido algo en REMME, la ICO la han planificado de una manera muy efectiva.

Va sobre seguridad en las claves informáticas, ganaron el Microsoft Blockchain Intensive. 

El precio de la ICO ha sido 0,04usd y saldrá con un marketcap al mercado de 24 millones de usd. Un supply de 600M en circulación y no han dejado aportar más de 15eth por persona, con lo cual no habrá manos fuertes que manejen la crypto. Se han asociado con Gladius y huele....en la lejanía a microsoft.

Se podrán habilitar masternodos, tiene buena pinta, a mi me gusta.

Os dejo el link por si queréis investigar.

Home | REMME


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Feb 2018)

Como veis la IoT Chain, es la IOTA de los Chinos esta a 2.8$ de un supply de 100 millones. Sera la competencia China a IOTA?, Aun no me he leido el WP. quiero meter 1 ETH a fondo perdido.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Feb 2018)

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar, por favor...estoy registrado en Bittrex ya que quisiera comprar Ardor (cripto que por cierto aún no he encontrado ni se con que otra cripto comprar)...el caso es que cuando entro en la web me aparece un mensaje asi: Will Be deprecated on 7/20. Please move to V1.1 immediatily que viene a ser esta versión se quedara obsoleta el 20 Julio, por favor instale la nueva versión V1.1...esto lo he visto en la sección de API Keys o similar...pero no he visto ningún enlace para actualizar a una nueva versión ¿?....


----------



## san_miguel (16 Feb 2018)

Este proyecto es parecido a Enigma

Ocean Protocol

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (16 Feb 2018)

Un poco de arqueologia blockchainera......

Si haceis un "view all" en CM vereis todas las coins....muchas de ellas eran prometedoras y ahora estan "muertas", hay que ir con cuidado.

Auroracoin,Fuelcoin..posiciones de 500 o mas abajo.

Mucho ojo.

Creo qeu PAYCOIN estubo en el TOP10, ahora esta en la posicion 1007,al final fue SCAM, y ahi esta.
Algunas no eran SCAM, simplemente murieron o cayeron en el deshuso lentamente.

Mis GOLEM ahi estan , tengo poquitas, pero es la tipica que si no hacen nada, ira muriendo lentamente hasta quedar enterrada en el CM.

Lo mismo para SOMN,REDDCOIN,PIVIX,VIVE,NAVCOIN,ENG, el tiempo y los años no perdonan aqui. O vas lanzando cosas nuevas, o mueres.Es un mundo bastante competitivo y no hay lugar para todos.

STORJ O COUNTERPARTY ...alguien se acuerda ya de STORJ? tenia que ser el novamas tambien.

El tema es que las blockchain nunca mueren realmente, ya que siempre se pueden "resucitar".


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Un poco de arqueologia blockchainera......
> 
> Si haceis un "view all" en CM vereis todas las coins....muchas de ellas eran prometedoras y ahora estan "muertas", hay que ir con cuidado.
> 
> ...



Yo compre STORJ y CLOAK para Junio y Las vendi en Septiembre, nada es para siempre.


----------



## silverwindow (16 Feb 2018)

Peercoin en el 157, llego hasta el TOP5 creo y ahora mira.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (16 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Un poco de arqueologia blockchainera......
> 
> Si haceis un "view all" en CM vereis todas las coins....muchas de ellas eran prometedoras y ahora estan "muertas", hay que ir con cuidado.
> 
> ...




Me enteré de ese proyecto por aquí en abril de 2016; incluso llegué a contactar de casualidad con BlueArrow en los chats de Storj para informarme de qué iba, qué recuerdos :rolleye: ¿es posible que dieran tumbos con el tema de la monetización? Recuerdo que te recompensaban con SCJX o algo así por ceder espacio al principio, luego creo que se pasaron a ETH y después a su propia cripto.

No obstante, para mí las criptos de minar vía disco duro (Burstcoin y Sia son otras de esas) nunca mueren por completo; exige relativos pocos recursos y tienen una utilidad muy clara. Si a alguien le interesa hay un canal de un británico (IMineBlocks - YouTube) que está muy metido en temas de minería y que hablaba mucho de Burstcoin... hasta que se le quemó un disco duro minándola ::


----------



## silverwindow (16 Feb 2018)

Por no hablar de devs que abandonan proyectos de manera tricionera, para meterse en otra cosa que les da mas, pero nunca dicen que dejan el proyecto, simplemente va muriendo lentamente sin actualizaciones,hasta que miras y tienes 1/1000 parte del valor que tenias.

joputismo a la maxima expresion y palasaca y dejar tirada a la peña.

Lo tipico vamos.

*Qora en el puesto 1453*

Qora (QORA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Lego muy muy arriba tambien. Creo que era como un fork de NXT pero hacia mas cosas.Creo que no fue SCAM, simplemente abandonaron el proyecto lentamente..


----------



## plus ultra (16 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Un poco de arqueologia blockchainera......
> 
> Si haceis un "view all" en CM vereis todas las coins....muchas de ellas eran prometedoras y ahora estan "muertas", hay que ir con cuidado.
> 
> ...



Toda la razon y recordarlo nunca esta demas,ayer mismo escribi algo similar.

Lo primero al entrar en un proyecto es hacer ROI lo antes posible,nada dificil hasta ahora en este mundillo,luego ya pase lo que pase es dejar de ganar,nunca perdidas.

Luego esta lo de ser realista y tener los pies en el suelo,hay proyectos que desde el principio su whitepaper es completamente ciencia ficción y otros que estan hechos no para timar si no para localizar "tontos" como puede ser el caso de XMRG.

Lo de que nunca mueren no hace falta que me lo jures,ase unas semanas me saque mas de un 2.600% en pleno pump de un chicharro VIDZ que tenia por ahi guardada desde un año atras,el equipo y web habian desaparecido y prácticamente no valia nada,es otro punto a tener en cuenta,alguno piensa mejor recupero un 10% que nada pero viendo como funciona el mundillo,como tu as dicho nunca se sabe y resucitan en cualquier momento y si no se aprovecha el pump de turno.


----------



## Pirro (16 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Liberar software para instalar wallet y configuración de master nodos, block chain propia.
> 
> Si no lo hacen quemarán 5000 wager por día de tardanza... Ya ves tu que mierda de consuelo... Que reintegren Btc a los holders mejor.
> 
> ...



A mí lo de quemar 5000 wgr por día de retraso me huele a chamusquina. Más que nada porque la cantidad es ridícula y podrían estar un año quemando 5000 tokens diarios, "cumpliendo su palabra" y el supply de la moneda se reduciría un pírrico 1%. Es ridículo.

Si quemaran un MN al día todavía me lo tomaría más en serio.

En lo que a mí respecta, entré hace una semana con un 10% de lo que llegué a tener y acabo de liquidar en break-even un 50% de dicha cantidad haciendo caer el precio un 15%. Y no soy una ballena precisamente.


----------



## san_miguel (16 Feb 2018)

A ver si es verdad..

Spain

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (16 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> A ver si es verdad..
> 
> Spain
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Gobernando los perros inútiles que nos gobiernan sólo me espero putadas y trampas en el camino.


----------



## Josar (16 Feb 2018)

Que os parece la ico de telegram?


----------



## davitin (16 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> A los que os gusta el análisis técnico os paso un link donde os podéis descargar un PDF con una guía básica para comenzar. Luego para profundizar hay más cositas, pero sobre todo se aprende con la experiencia.
> 
> https://broker.vinea.es/broker/informes/guias/0487/AnalisisTecnico.pdf



Buen aporte.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2018 at 15:47 ----------




sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Y cual es tu opinión del proyecto para hold?, ¿sigues sus comentarios y le ves futuro?



Yo le veo futuro....el punto clave es el verano de este año...entregan proyecto en esas fechas...y si además implementan masternodes yo creo que el precio puede subir mucho, pero es como todo, tampoco recomiendo nada que luego me equivoco.


----------



## tixel (16 Feb 2018)

Oira dijo:


> En el whitepaper pone que está respaldado por un gramo de oro y que esas reservas están auditadas. Ahora bien, parece que, a diferencia de lo que sucede con el USDT, están dejando que el DigixDAO cotice libremente.
> 
> Por mucho que esté respaldado por un gramo de oro, si alguien paga 387$ por un DigixDAO, sólo está asegurando el 11,37% de su valor, lo cual es casi como no asegurar nada. Pero, ¿cuánta gente metida en criptos sabe a cuánto cotiza un gramo de oro? A juzgar por los usuarios que dejaron su comentario en el vídeo, casi nadie.
> 
> Otra cosa es que alguien se meta para aprovechar un pump anticipando un momento de crisis.



Es que son dos monedas dgx y dgd y la que está ligada al grqmo de oro es dgx, que no se como coño se compra y dgd es por las plusvalias que da el manejo de ese oro. Algo así era, pero los dgd no están ligados al oro.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2018 at 16:02 ----------




FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Como no estoy muy pendiente del tema ¿Sería conveniente pasar los ETH a BTC ahora o esperar alguna corrección?



No veo yo cambiar los eth por btc ni de coña. A lo sumo por bch.


----------



## san_miguel (16 Feb 2018)

Feliz año nuevo chino a todos  El año del perro...buen año según los chinos, este año y el que viene que es el del cerdo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (16 Feb 2018)

Josar dijo:


> Que os parece la ico de telegram?



Cuando es? Ya está en marcha?

---------- Post added 16-feb-2018 at 16:23 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo de lo que me arrepiento es de no haber entrado antes ::, pensé en meterme a principios de 2017 y al final no lo hice, empecé al rato a trabajar y desconecté un poco de este mercado, la peor decisión que he tomado... Y no ya por el bitcoin, que siempre me ha parecido de alto riesgo y sin poder predecir su comportamiento, pero en el caso de las otras criptomonedas mi cagada ha sido épica... :: ... A bitcoin ya llegaba tarde pero sí estuve a tiempo de haber invertido en dash o eth cuando estaban a cuatro reales. Bendita inocencia ) ... Y también sucede que hay una serie de barreras mentales, prejuicios que te impiden ver algo interesante en estas tecnologías, al menos a nivel especulativo.



Eso nos ha pasado a muchos.

Yo estuve a punto de meterle mil euros a ethereum cuando estaba más o menos a un dólar...que se le va a hacer.


----------



## Claudius (16 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Feliz año nuevo chino a todos  El año del perro...buen año según los chinos, este año y el que viene que es el del cerdo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Del cerdo es costumbre hispana que aprovechamos todo, así que el 2019 será más fructífero que este que entra.


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2018)

*A algún Pivian que pueda andar por ahí *:

Como ya comenté, que Spock , un dev emblemático de PIVX se fuese o estuviese en ello podía tener su mar de fondo... Pues hay pique y GORDO de verdad.

Hay un lío MUY importante a raíz del marketing , que muchos creen inapropiado y que tiene a los devs BASTANTE jodidos. Se andan puteando propuestas de incorporar otro estilo de marketing , la gente de marketing y algún otro ballenato tiene bastante peso en Mnodes, etc...

Historias realmente para no dormir y se barajan escenarios para todos los gustos y todos muy serios. Ojo con éso a quien proceda.

Ah...Si quiero estar al tanto...no puedo decir más.

En fin...toda una putada.


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> *A algún Pivian que pueda andar por ahí *:
> 
> Como ya comenté, que Spock , un dev emblemático de PIVX se fuese o estuviese en ello podía tener su mar de fondo... Pues hay pique y GORDO de verdad.
> 
> ...



puedes contar por encima que líos son los del marketing?? en teoría era su fuerte... porque se quejan los desarrolladores??

y tema de propuestas.... cuando tengas libertad para hablar nos comentas

si existe lío y baja el precio sería momento de comprar pivx... cualquier medida que se adopte sera buena


----------



## paketazo (16 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> A mí lo de quemar 5000 wgr por día de retraso me huele a chamusquina. Más que nada porque la cantidad es ridícula y podrían estar un año quemando 5000 tokens diarios, "cumpliendo su palabra" y el supply de la moneda se reduciría un pírrico 1%. Es ridículo.
> 
> Si quemaran un MN al día todavía me lo tomaría más en serio.
> 
> En lo que a mí respecta, entré hace una semana con un 10% de lo que llegué a tener y acabo de liquidar en break-even un 50% de dicha cantidad haciendo caer el precio un 15%. Y no soy una ballena precisamente.



Si solo fuera por lo que veo en el mercado ahora mismo, esto está para liquidar todo y salir por patas...si me quedo, es por mi obstinación con el sentimiento contrario, que lleva años dándome frutos.

Lo de quemar 5000WGR por día, es una pantomima....en un año 1.825.000 monedas de 200 millones....en 110 años quemarán el supply total.

Como dijiste el otro día, aquí hay peña que se la juega de cojones...algunos afirman en el discord que llevan 500.000 coins compradas a 50 centavos, o que invirtieron 100.000$ de sus ahorros.

Cuando leo cosas así, me doy cuenta de lo pobre de miras que soy.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> puedes contar por encima que líos son los del marketing?? en teoría era su fuerte... porque se quejan los desarrolladores??
> 
> y tema de propuestas.... cuando tengas libertad para hablar nos comentas



Personalmente, nunca he creído que fuese su fuerte...en muchas ocasiones era un bombardeo excesivo y parte de ellas...por chorradas irrelevantes. Y éso es notorio, sip...pero no estoy muy seguro de que sea un gran marketing ( de hecho, ha sido un feelling habitual entre mucha gente allí SIEMPRE ).

Los escenarios son fáciles de imaginar. El primero, que se arreglen ( no pinta fácil ) pero también un hard fork al que, personalmente yo no le haría ascos ( pero que no es un Nirvana de estabilidad, es obvio ). Otro , de puro destroy y rompe y rasga, sería considerable too. 

Por cierto...hay una docena de proyectos que son clones de PIVX...con lo que está claro que el ZPiv y su operativa facilona, VENDE ( Por cierto, hoy me comentaba un dev que están en que sea infinitamente más usable aún ). A saber cuáles más allá de Wagger y Phore iba yo...cuando me he encontrado todo el pastel. Pastel que no es pequeño, insisto.


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Personalmente, nunca he creído que fuese su fuerte...en muchas ocasiones era un bombardeo excesivo y parte de ellas...por chorradas irrelevantes. Y éso es notorio, sip...pero no estoy muy seguro de que sea un gran marketing ( de hecho, ha sido un feelling habitual entre mucha gente allí SIEMPRE ).
> 
> Los escenarios son fáciles de imaginar. El primero, que se arreglen ( no pinta fácil ) pero ambién un hard fork al que, personalmente yo no le haría ascos ( pero que no es un Nirvana de estabilidad, es obvio )
> 
> Por cierto...hay una docena de proyectos que son clones de PIVX...con lo que está claro que el ZPiv VENDE. A saber cuáles más allá de Wagger y Phore iba yo...cuando me he encontrado todo el pastel. Pastel que no es pequeño, insisto.



juli, no te pongas nervioso, lo normal es que se arregle, a nadie le interesa que el proyecto se vaya a la mierda

ya nos contarás a que se deben los mosqueos con marketing cuando puedas


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> juli, no te pongas nervioso, lo normal es que se arregle, a nadie le interesa que el proyecto se vaya a la mierda
> 
> ya nos contarás a que se deben los mosqueos con marketing cuando puedas



Yo no estoy nervisoso. Digo lo que me han dejado porque lo creo importante , igual que hablo para soltar fuegos artificiales cuando toca...pero te garantizo que la situación es muy seria.


----------



## joselinhos (16 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> *A algún Pivian que pueda andar por ahí *:
> 
> Como ya comenté, que Spock , un dev emblemático de PIVX se fuese o estuviese en ello podía tener su mar de fondo... Pues hay pique y GORDO de verdad.
> 
> ...



En bittrex el otro día hubo una venta de unos 80000 pivx, aunque no afectó a que bajara o subiese después de esa venta. No se si tendrá algo que ver con las movidas estas que tienen entre ellos.


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Yo no estoy nervisoso. Digo lo que me han dejado porque lo creo importante , igual que hablo para soltar fuegos artificiales cuando toca...pero te garantizo que la situación es muy seria.



seria hasta que se solucione...a nadie le interesa perder dinero en un proyecto que es muy bueno. se solucionará

peor fue el lío de zpiv que era fallo técnico y ahí sí que te la juegas... esto son solo pataletas


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2018)

joselinhos dijo:


> En bittrex el otro día hubo una venta de unos 80000 pivx, aunque no afectó a que bajara o subiese después de esa venta. No se si tendrá algo que ver con las movidas estas que tienen entre ellos.



Estoy esperando que alguien me diga cuál es su escenario más probable para mover ficha, si procede.

Si se tercia un Hard fork y los dos grupos enfrentados se implican en empujar sus respectivos proyectos...por mí,de coña. Lo que menos quiero ahora mismo son medias tintas.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2018 at 17:51 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> seria hasta que se solucione...a nadie le interesa perder dinero en un proyecto que es muy bueno. se solucionará
> 
> peor fue el lío de zpiv que era fallo técnico y ahí sí que te la juegas... esto son solo pataletas



Bueno...Por H o por B, siempre la cagan cuando toca hacer caja...y yo soy de los que creen que "la suerte" , o buena parte de ella, son los padres.


----------



## silverwindow (16 Feb 2018)

Pues yo creo que Juli lo esta diciendo clarinete y es un aviso en toda regla.
Luego nade de lloros y "tu dijiste".

Y porfavor,ahorradme lo del "tranquilo todo ira bien y se va arreglar"


----------



## species8472 (16 Feb 2018)

Una pregunta, ¿creeis que enigma es a Eth lo que monero ha sido a btc? No logro aclararne bien que es lo que se pretende con el ecosistema de enigma

A parte, ¿veis que va siendo momento de entrar? Btc parece algo más fuerte y ciertas alts, no todas, también. Pero me preocupa que sin haber tenido lateralización aún se esté sin terminar la correción. Algo así como Marzo de 2014 que parecía que lo peor había pasado


----------



## bubbler (16 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues yo creo que Juli lo esta diciendo clarinete y es un aviso en toda regla.
> Luego nade de lloros y "tu dijiste".
> 
> Y porfavor,ahorradme lo del "tranquilo todo ira bien y se va arreglar"



Lo que he posteado es , creo, un buen resumen de hora y pico de conversa. No me ha importado corear pumps de PIVX, pues siempre me ha moláo...así que veo de ley ahora hacer lo contrario. Y lo hago porque no meto marujeos...es una situación muy real y extendida...aunque no en abierto.

También he dicho que si hubiese un HF, yo , encantáo de la vida.

Y ahora puedo decir que yo no voy a mover ficha...pero éso es personal. A nahide recomiendo ni que pierda el culo ni que se refuerce. Allákadakualo.

Yo, ya...más tranqui que El Pepi.


----------



## Claudius (16 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Lo que he posteado es , creo, un buen resumen de hora y pico de conversa. No me ha importado corear pumps de PIVX, pues siempre me ha moláo...así que veo de ley ahora hacer lo contrario. Y lo hago porque no meto marujeos...es una situación muy real y extendida...aunque no en abierto.
> 
> También he dicho que si hubiese un HF, yo , encantáo de la vida.
> 
> ...



Es que el reparto de tokens en pivx...., yo lo siento pero nunca me he tomado ese proyecto en serio ya que está dirigido por nerds ballenas nerds devs sin una visión empresarial. 
Ten cuidado si el proyecto depende técnicamente de 1-2 cabezas porque si se calientan migran...


----------



## san_miguel (16 Feb 2018)

Una que va a subir mucho en los próximos días. PARETO 

Está en kucoin, van a hacer un anuncio gordo en los próximos días. Poco marketcap...rescato el post en una semana. Avisados estáis 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Es que el reparto de tokens en pivx...., yo lo siento pero nunca me he tomado ese proyecto en serio ya que está dirigido por nerds ballenas nerds devs sin una visión empresarial.
> Ten cuidado si el proyecto depende técnicamente de 1-2 cabezas porque si se calientan migran...



De hecho, al rexulón de marketing lo debe sostener practicamente uno.

Por otra parte, a mí además, lo del fork no solo me molaría por pastuki...creo que daría un pique wapo...igual que cuando Phore, unos mindundis, comentaron que disentían de varias líneas importantes de PIVX.

Siempre ha sido evidente que PIVX ha tenido una parte ortodoxa, incluso arisca en su comunicación y reacia a movimientos comerciales...y otra, muy comercial, hasta frívola y/o artifical a veces. Y ambas,en ocasiones, radicales en sus respectivos roles. (Léase en diagonal : bordes vs pachangueros ). Y creo que ese posicionamiento interno ha podido limitar inclinaciones razonables de los dos hacia la parte a la que menos tendían...que probablemente provocaría algo menos abrupto , más compensado.

A mí, siempre, cuanta más conversa, mejor. Siempre.


----------



## plus ultra (16 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> *A algún Pivian que pueda andar por ahí *:
> 
> Como ya comenté, que Spock , un dev emblemático de PIVX se fuese o estuviese en ello podía tener su mar de fondo... Pues hay pique y GORDO de verdad.
> 
> ...



Se hablo en el hilo y no ase mucho,para mi el marketing es algo fundamental en cualquier producto,PIVX no creo que lo ha hecho mal al contrario,pero como tambien comente en su debido momento no podemos esperar a que nos toquen en la puerta,teniendo ya buenos productos hay que ponerlos en uso "en el mundo real".

Hasta ahora los diferentes token seguian cierto camino y su cotización iba subiendo segun avanzaban,entiendace ico, exchange pequeño subidita,exchange mediano/grande subida,wallet,wallet android,fork...rebranding... ha llegado un momento en que estos pasos no sirven creo que ahora por lo menos con los proyectos mas avanzados o maduros toca otras cosas aun pueden mantener cierta cotización con rumores/noticias pero cada vez menos,ahora sale cualquier chicharro y se te coloca en top 20 MK sin "merito ninguno" ni tener nada claro,caeran como todo lo que no tiene nada de calidad detras,pero por el camino puede dejar buenos proyectos.

PD:Entre las señaladas la cual ase tiempo que no se habla y no hace pump destacable es XMR yo diria que mas pronto que tarde suelta algo


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2018)

*plus ultra*

Ya cmentamos que la madurez evidente de muchos proyectos va a crear nuevos perfiles de pelotazo ...y especialmente, además de porcumplimientos muy relevantes, por su extensón con el mundo real y posibles sinergias con compañias existentes en él.

Yo, por ejemplo, me identifico con la rama más "recia" de Pivx y sobre todo porque lo que me hace estar en PIVX es éso...y prefiero las cabriolas en cualquier otro proyecto al qe sólo le mire los ceros...pero estoy abslutamente convencido de que si ese perfil de PIVX prevaleciese, se iban a perder acuerdos pero que muy interesantes para el proyecto...que con la otra opción surgirían en cero,coma.

Y como no los entiendo negativos - o no necesariamente ,pues cada cual puede tener sus tendencias con las que identificarse...pero también sus matices personales respecto a ellas - pues éso, por ejemplo, no me gusta tanto.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2018 at 20:00 ----------




species8472 dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿creeis que enigma es a Eth lo que monero ha sido a btc? No logro aclararne bien que es lo que se pretende con el ecosistema de enigma
> 
> A parte, ¿veis que va siendo momento de entrar? Btc parece algo más fuerte y ciertas alts, no todas, también. Pero me preocupa que sin haber tenido lateralización aún se esté sin terminar la correción. Algo así como Marzo de 2014 que parecía que lo peor había pasado



Éstos son unos máquinas.

[youtube]jqdwhli20Xk[/youtube]

The Enigma Data Marketplace: Data Providers - YouTube
*
Texto :*

Sneak Peek: Enigma Data Marketplace


vagos :

Traductor de Google


----------



## Kukulkam (16 Feb 2018)

Para los cazadores de bajos cap , echad un ojo a ARY y CPC

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (16 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Una que va a subir mucho en los próximos días. PARETO
> 
> Está en kucoin, van a hacer un anuncio gordo en los próximos días. Poco marketcap...rescato el post en una semana. Avisados estáis
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



el mercado lo ha descontado ya, no? el precio ha sdo pumpeado muy fuerte estos ultimos dias

---------- Post added 16-feb-2018 at 20:23 ----------




Kukulkam dijo:


> Para los cazadores de bajos cap , echad un ojo a ARY y CPC
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



hay dos CPC, cualo?


----------



## san_miguel (16 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> el mercado lo ha descontado ya, no? el precio ha sdo pumpeado muy fuerte estos ultimos dias
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-feb-2018 at 20:23 ----------
> 
> ...




En la pre-ico(no hubo ico) el precio fue de 0,07usd, ahora ronda los 0,09 usd, si el mercado se pone alcista, y sube el marketcap general, apuesto a que rondará los 0,3usd (como mínimo) de aquí a abril.


----------



## plus ultra (16 Feb 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Para los cazadores de bajos cap , echad un ojo a ARY y CPC
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Referente a ARY parece interesante habria que mirarla mas a fondo para meterle a medio plazo,CPC hay 2 una china imagino que te refieres a esta no me gusta para nada aunque solo la he mirado por encima,puede que me equivoque, mi cabeza siempre me predispone a pensar que las cosas tecnológicas de asia salen de japon y corea del sur cuando veo mucho chino no me da mucha esperanza,aunque no digo que esto tenga que ser asi es algo personal que seguramente me juegue alguna mala pasada a la hora de tomar cierta decision.

La otra CPC esta en BITTREX y con poca relevancia, he visto por algunos comentarios que segun parece estos estan deslistando proyectos por su escaso rendimiento ,uno de los motivos es que en un futuro cercano quieren meter paso a FIAT pero solo a partir de ciertas cantidades y que en el exchange no este cualquier chicharro sin futuro para darle cierto nivel,y esto es un dato a tener en cuenta ya que cada vez que se deslista una moneda da un bajon aunque luego vuelva a subir la noticia suele afectar a su cotizacion durante un tiempo.


----------



## Kukulkam (16 Feb 2018)

Me refería a cpchain, si china iot, la de ary es de seguimiento de mercancias en USA, reciente acuerdo con qlink de Neo.
En cuanto a Cpc, lo escuche ayer en el podcast Criptobirds, está bien, mucha info.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (16 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> PD:Entre las señaladas la cual ase tiempo que no se habla y no hace pump destacable es XMR yo diria que mas pronto que tarde suelta algo



Un fork tienen por ahí, lo de siempre la gente al maná


----------



## plus ultra (16 Feb 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Un fork tienen por ahí, lo de siempre la gente al maná




Gracias lo desconocía ya que no sigo mucho a XMR no me gusto una jugadita que hicieron ase un tiempo,ahora la voy a seguir con atencion y ya informare de lo que vea relevante para el fork,de entrada me ha gustado y mucho que es limitada 256 millones lo que le dara seguramente mucho mas valor que al actual monero la cual es infinita,los poseedores de 1 XMR recibiran 10XMV aun no esta claro en que wallet los daran y en los que no,en cuanto vea algo mas interesante lo posteo para quien le interese.


----------



## davitin (16 Feb 2018)

Parece que neo se ha despegado un poco de btc, no?


----------



## Pirro (17 Feb 2018)

Hace escasos diez minutos actualizaron el github de Wagerr. Parece que entregan algo. Reentrando con cautela que es gerundio. 

Espero que haya merecido la pena las horas de sueño perdidas


----------



## juli (17 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Espero que haya merecido la pena las horas de sueño perdidas



dormir es morir un poco ... 

Suerte. Si sale cara, esos Mnodes pintan la puta poya.


----------



## paketazo (17 Feb 2018)

Respecto a wagerr, parece que han cumplido la fecha in extremis.

Dan hasta viernes para montar nodos y probar la Red. 

Presupongo la entrada en algún exchanger decente en unos días ahora que tiene block chain propia. 

Iremos viendo el número de nodos, pues ahora esa será la referencia del interés sobre la coin. 

El precio debería estabilizarse al alza poco a poco hacia 1$ pero hay mucho "quemado" que se saldrá seguro en cuanto pumpee.

sigo dentro, pero con pies de plomo. 

Un saludo


----------



## djun (17 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Gracias lo desconocía ya que no sigo mucho a XMR no me gusto una jugadita que hicieron ase un tiempo,ahora la voy a seguir con atencion y ya informare de lo que vea relevante para el fork,de entrada me ha gustado y mucho que es limitada 256 millones lo que le dara seguramente mucho mas valor que al actual monero la cual es infinita,los poseedores de 1 XMR recibiran 10XMV aun no esta claro en que wallet los daran y en los que no,en cuanto vea algo mas interesante lo posteo para quien le interese.




Mas información sobre el próximo fork de Monero que está previsto para el dia 14 de marzo. 

[ANN] [XMV] MoneroV - Fork 1:10 of Monero - Finite coin supply - Private


*How can I get MoneroV?*

Anyone who holds Monero prior to the fork which will occur on block height 1529810 (~14th March 2018) will be an owner of MoneroV and will receive MoneroV coins (XMV) in the rate of 1 XMR = 10 XMV. As an example, if you hold 1 Monero coin (XMR) prior to the fork, you will own 10 MoneroV (XMV) after the fork.

If a third party stores your Monero coins, like an exchange or a custodian wallet service, you will need to inquire with them about your MoneroV coins.


*How should I keep my XMR to make sure I will receive XMV?*

Any wallet that is secure and allows you exclusive access to your seed private key would be a suitable wallet to use to receive MoneroV.

We will publish guides and technical tutorials for safe retrieval of your XMV from popular wallets such as the Monero GUI wallet (getmonero.org), Mymonero.com and the Monero RPC. Some wallets may offer native access to your XMV.


To make sure that your XMR and keys can't be compromised in any way you should do the following:

- Create a new wallet especially for the fork and move your XMR to this wallet.
- ?after the snapshot move your XMR back to the original wallet
- ?You can then use your newly created wallet, that holds no XMR anymore after the snapshot, to claim your MoneroV

You should do it that way with every fork.​


----------



## sabueXo (17 Feb 2018)

TRIG

_"KevinB - Yesterday at 6:15 AM
@darkvegas more MN you run the more $ammo your MN earn . If both masternodes performance the exact same work , the wallet will get airdropped twice the $ammo versus if running. (1) Mn .

*An Masternode node ( instance) running 16 gig + memory will be recommended.*"_

Ahora mismo están de conferencias para conseguir clientes para su producto. 

Se les ve que viajan mucho y hacen muchas conferencias para captar proyectos para su cadena de bloques que será alimentada por AMMO (moneda que generan los masternodes).

También hablan mucho de evitar los pump/dump y que sea el mercado orgánizo quien les haga crecer (a mi me da confianza que ellos mismos crean en su propio proyecto). Suelen pedir calma y paciencia que todo llegará.

Han enlazado esto por ejemplo:

_"KevinB - Today at 4:56 AM
http://www.cftc.gov/idc/groups/publ...uments/file/customeradvisory_pumpdump0218.pdf.
We believe this is help accelerate successful growth of crypto space."_

Por cierto, TRIG solo está en un exchange (a falta de 2 más por llegar en cualquier momento) porque tienen que hacer un cambio a TRIGX y cuentos menos exchanges tengan su moneda, más fácil será.

En mi opinión, TRIG debería subir:
- Masternodes
- Debe salir en más exchanges
- Su propio exchange.
- En contacto con gobiernos públicos.
- Van despacio intentando cumplir todas las leyes junto a abogados para que luego no haya sorpresas (recordad que están tratando con gobiernos púlicos).
- Su blockchain no solo será para armas, en un futuro quieren extrapolarla a otros secotores:

_"We have a lot of plans for different industries. We will be branching into Medical/Auto/Industrial/many others at a later date. We are building out partners out to make sure we can do more with our network."_

Comentario de un inversor (como nosotros) que está en Dallas (vivirá allí supongo) en las conferencias que se están dando (participa Blocksafe - TRIG):

_"Yes I talked to some people in the defense industry, government, I told them about blocksafe and they sounded very interesting. I'm at the side conference atm and headed to the main event later today
I have t heard from Blocksafe just yet
But ill fill you in as soon as I do
Been telling the defense industry people to go to the blocksafe event when they're speaking tomorrow hehe"_

_"Most of the people I met aren't traders or investors
They're say private business owners wanting to create a token for their product, or They're companies launching icos, and lots of people from different industries"_

A esa gente quiere atraer TRIG


----------



## tixel (17 Feb 2018)

Acabo de encontrar esta página donde salen todas las monedas con masternodes,creo, por que dash no la veo.
MasterNodes.pro
No estoy muy seguro de que sea negocio lo de los masternodes, me parece que tienes que tener parado demasiado dinero y puede que al final aquello vaya al tacho.
Quizá no lo entienda bien.


----------



## davitin (17 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar esta página donde salen todas las monedas con masternodes,creo, por que dash no la veo.
> MasterNodes.pro
> No estoy muy seguro de que sea negocio lo de los masternodes, me parece que tienes que tener parado demasiado dinero y puede que al final aquello vaya al tacho.
> Quizá no lo entienda bien.



Buena pagina.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2018 at 13:41 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Respecto a wagerr, parece que han cumplido la fecha in extremis.
> 
> Dan hasta viernes para montar nodos y probar la Red.
> 
> ...



Pues está cojonuda de precio para meterse ahora.


----------



## plus ultra (17 Feb 2018)

Un poco de offtopic,o no depende como se mire...no hay dia que las noticias sobre criptos no me dejen de sorprender.


Bitcoin: El bitcoin me ha arruinado la vida. Noticias de Mercados

Yo desde el respeto sin intencion de ofender,lo titularía pésimo para los negocios y le hecha la culpa al BTC y las criptomonedas.

Esto debe de servir para todos,todos debemos de saber donde estan nuestros limites,si una cosa se nos da bien o no,si tenemos conocimientos suficientes y si no es asi asumirlo y no echarle la culpa a nadie.

Hay gente que son autenticos craks para trabajar pero pesimos empresarios/inversores, y empresarios/inversores fueras de serie que saben encontrar oro en el oceano que luego trabajar no es lo suyo.


----------



## orbeo (17 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Un poco de offtopic,o no depende como se mire...no hay dia que las noticias sobre criptos no me dejen de sorprender.
> 
> 
> Bitcoin: El bitcoin me ha arruinado la vida. Noticias de Mercados
> ...



El tío de la historia es un gafe y un imán de desgracias. Cuando crees que nada peor le puede pasar, sigues leyendo y zas! Otra.


----------



## juli (17 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Bitcoin: El bitcoin me ha arruinado la vida. Noticias de Mercados



Trollaco de la castuza para promocionar el tsunami de tutelas de todo pelo con que el establishment se va a instalar en Shitland.

Un cenizo asínnn no gana una carrera de minoyes de espermatozoides, maifrén. :no:


----------



## paketazo (17 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Buena pagina.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-feb-2018 at 13:41 ----------
> 
> Pues está cojonuda de precio para meterse ahora.



De momento es cierto que de precio está muy razonable.

Vayamos por puntos.

El equipo ha defraudado varias veces:

-se equivocaron al repartir premios importantes en el pasado, fallaron al liberar fechas un par de veces, no hay comunicación con los holders...

- Por otra parte, la liquidez del mercado está en waves.dex, no tengo nada en contra de esto, pero si una empresa pretende llegar a la masa, es absurdo no cotizar en un mercado más atractivo e intuitivo.

- El proyecto va relativamente lento en comparación con el hipotético roadmap.

En cuanto a la moneda/empresa

- La idea es muy buena, poder apostar de tu a tu, y al mismo tiempo abarcar el mercado deportivo de apuestas de modo descentralizado, con un token irrastreable, y unos nodos "secretos" que reciben incentivos respaldados por apuestas reales "no por humo"...esto nos indica que no es un ponzi como otros muchos proyectos basados en masternodos o stacking, dónde se crean coins sin contraparte monetaria .

Aquí primero se genera una apuesta (entra pasta en el circuito), luego esa pasta retroalimenta al propio sistema...por lo tanto más apuestas más beneficio.

A día de hoy, y desde mi punto de vista:

Esto está muy verde, la clave a corto es que el equipo demuestre seriedad, y eso no se logra simplemente clonando a PIVX, si no logrando una infraestructura de usuarios holders real.

Si todo esto sucediera de modo satisfactorio y la plataforma realmente fuera usada por un % de jugadores creciente, el precio de la coin, no tiene límite.

Los retornos de lo nodos pueden ser "irreales", pero para llegar a ese punto, ahora mismo estamos pedaleando por un camino sinuoso, intentando alcanzar la luna.

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (17 Feb 2018)

wager es un proyecto muy particular. Chapucero, zángano y vendeburras como él solo ( Un año para hacer un clon de PIVX...y encima vendértelo como una Gioconda 2.0 , artixteo premium ) ...pero que posiblemente acabe cuajando pòr puro aburrimiento.

Y ahí, un pastón. 

Típica ICO para echar al cajón y poner el despertador en 2 dígitos. Y ya. Teniendo pasta para poder olvidarla allí e incluso jugártela a cara o cruz...buena pinta.


----------



## tixel (17 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> De momento es cierto que de precio está muy razonable.
> 
> Vayamos por puntos.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la idea es cojonuda, pero no la manera de repartirla y en eso va el exito de esta idea. Para que eso fuese atractivo tendría que permitir a cualquier jugador entrar facilmente, es decir comprar los wagger con euros como se compran fichas en el casino.
Si la distribución es por medio de un dex que no está ni siquiera implantado entre los que están metidos en este mundo, ¿Quien va a utilizar esa plataforma?
Eso mientras no se pueda entrar en la plataforma con euros directamente, nada.


----------



## juli (17 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Yo creo que la idea es cojonuda, pero no la manera de repartirla y en eso va el exito de esta idea. Para que eso fuese atractivo tendría que permitir a cualquier jugador entrar facilmente, es decir comprar los wagger con euros como se compran fichas en el casino.
> Si la distribución es por medio de un dex que no está ni siquiera implantado entre los que están metidos en este mundo, ¿Quien va a utilizar esa plataforma?
> Eso mientras no se pueda entrar en la plataforma con euros directamente, nada.



El único peligro real que yo veo de criptotimo es ése : Que este año cuaquier proyecto no disponga de una operativa totalmente cotidiana en sus puertas a fiat.

El caso es que con la insistencia que se percibe en cuanto a "escalabilidad"/compatibilidad entre blockchains, creo que este fin de año éso estará archirrebasado. Tras los exchanges descentralizados, que sale uno y siguen 30...la próxima , con gran parte de las agencias tributarias globales luciendo ya cuchillo, tenedor y servilleta en el gaznate, es el enganche a fiat .


----------



## paketazo (17 Feb 2018)

respecto a lo que aportáis de wagerr, ambos tenéis razón.

Hay un handicap, que para mi, es clave.

Dejando de lado el token, si nos basamos en una plataforma de apuestas del estilo bwin, o la que se nos ocurra, hay que entender que tenemos solo una manera lógica de apostar para la inmensa mayoría de clientes:

dinero fiat, y principalmente mediante credit card.

Con ella compro mis tokens o hago directamente la apuesta (comprando los tokens sin ser consciente de ello el apostante)

Bien, el problema que llega ahora y como dice juli, es la cuadratura del círculo.

La entrad ade fiat es relativamente fácil, pero...¿y la salida?

Yo apuesto 100$, gano 1000$, y ahora quiero sacarlos a mi cuenta o credit card.

¿que plataforma uso para ello?

¿tengo que ir a un exchanger que acepte fiat/wagerr a hacer el cambio?

Si esta es la solución, el proyecto nace muerto.

La única manera, es que wagerr obtenga una pasarela de pagos directa.

¿cómo?

Pues aquí ya sabemos lo que hay, toca pagar comisiones a intermediarios...si es que los hay y aceptan formar parte del chiringuito.

Buenos análisis, siempre digo que me interesan más los negativos que los positivos, así que seguiremos viendo...los problemas están ahí, hay que valorarlos y anticipar si tienen solución.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (17 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> r
> 
> La única manera, es que wagerr obtenga una pasarela de pagos directa.



Ideal. Pero tú me dirás con sus precedentes.

Afortunadamente, confío en la cacareada escalabilidá ...y el consiguiente arte y buen hacer de las tops que ya están al borde de ser multinacionales de postín, su optimización en comisiones, partners, etc...

Las puertas a Fiat serán las que nos den Dash, Litecoin, etc... ( ahí podemos entender perfectamente que asociarse con monstruos del mundo real como VISa, etc ...es preferible hacerla al principio, como socio perfectamente remunerado Y ACOTADO...que al final, por cuya caja haya que pasar de todos modos...o asumir rémoras y un sinfín de palos en las ruedas ).

Las blockchains de chichinabo no serán objeto de deseo de ninguna gran corporación global, es una pérdida de tiempo integral : Negociarán monstruos con monstruos , las del "mundo real" apechugarán cn una operativa ya mascada...y delegarán amamantar giliblockchains en la parte "cripto" del dueto.

Es que es de cajón. Cada uno en su casa y diox en la de todos...racanear centimillos asumiendo infraestructuras y operativas cuyo dominio te es ajeno , te apartan de "tu arte" - la blockchain - y rebajan la calidá de tu producto final ...es una memez premium. Es como montar una franquicia global de hostelería y querer controlar hasta el engrasado de los grifos de birra : No abres ni en el año 5.000, aunque tengas las mejores bodegas y cocinas del mundo.

EL megapelotazo global...el que saldrá en las estadísticas de dentro de 5 años como ahora salen Microsoft o Facebook...está en METER EL PIE EN LA PUERTA A-HO-RA.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2018 at 16:33 ----------

Por cierto...y al hilo de Wager.

La que anda aún en precio y pinta el puto carajo es STOX , no me cansaré de repetirlo : proyecto con pasta p'aburrir y varias licencias en la butxaka. IMO, la auténtica llamada a top global de apuestas .


----------



## species8472 (17 Feb 2018)

Yo en su momento tuve el 99% de mi inversión en Wagerr. Ahora mismo solo mantengo para un masternodo. Las razones son lo mal que lo ha hecho el equipo, llevan 7 meses para sacar um clon de PIVX (algo que ha hecho Zoin en mrnos tiempo y menos recursos) y encima parece que aún no hay conversión de tokens waves a wagerr coin. Y por otra parte que hay mucha competencia (stox, edgeless, etc) y que se muevem en un terreno alegal.

Yo me estoy moviendo ahora hacia lo que sonnlos datos, datawallet, enigma y tal vez medicalchain. 

A ver que pasa con wagerr pero hasta que no vea algo parecido a una apuesta me ando con ojo


----------



## Cakau (17 Feb 2018)

De lo que se comenta de la salida a fiat de las criptos.. el otro dia le pegue una mirada asi por encima a U.CASH, y se supone que es de eso de lo que va la cosa si no lo he entendido mal. No he tenido tiempo de investigar bien. Aunque por su entrada en el top 100 y eso, parece un chicharrazo. Pump & dump y punto. No se si alguien tiene una visión completa.


----------



## juli (17 Feb 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Yo en su momento tuve el 99% de mi inversión en Wagerr. Ahora mismo solo mantengo para un masternodo. Las razones son lo mal que lo ha hecho el equipo, llevan 7 meses para sacar um clon de PIVX (algo que ha hecho Zoin en mrnos tiempo y menos recursos) y encima parece que aún no hay conversión de tokens waves a wagerr coin. Y por otra parte que hay mucha competencia (stox, edgeless, etc) y que se muevem en un terreno alegal.
> 
> Yo me estoy moviendo ahora hacia lo que sonnlos datos, datawallet, enigma y tal vez medicalchain.
> 
> A ver que pasa con wagerr pero hasta que no vea algo parecido a una apuesta me ando con ojo



Creo que Zoin viene de Zcoin.

Respecto a ENIGMA , a ver cómo enfocan lo del market place operativo ...tiene toda la pinta que en cuanto lo saquen, van a por la sigiente aplicación. Entras el el hilo de devs de su discordd ( un hilo de devs ABIERTO a que programadores adopten ENG en su código , no de devs propios fardando de caché ) y es alucinante el MOGOLLÓN de programaores que quiere adoptar su código, una sinergia realmente frenética... flipante.

Como el Data marketplace vaya bien , la gente que se suba al carro desde dentro va a ser tremenda.


----------



## Pirro (17 Feb 2018)

En el WP de Wagerr ya se mencionó en su día una "fiat gateway" sobre la que no se ha dado detalles. 

En cualquier caso yo no me preocuparía por la gateway. El target de algo como Wagerr no está en el jugador casual que echa sus 20€ semanales en Bwin. Ese seguirá usando Bwin. 

Le veo utilidad a la cosa -sin es que son capaces de hacerla- para 

A) Apostadores baneados de las casas de cambio tradicionales -problemática muy presente en España-

B) Apostadores habituados al uso de las cryptodivisas -esos no tienen problema en cambiar por Fiat o por su crypto de cabecera-

C) Blanqueo de capitales. Viendo por encima como están montando el tema, podría decirse que si lo consiguen, la red wagerr será un gran mixer en el que todo output puede camuflarse como ganancia legítima de juego. Al ser anónimas las apuestas, siempre puedes cruzar una apuesta contigo mismo, pagarle a la red lo que le corresponda y "purificar" algún Bitcoin o ETH de extraña procedencia. Eso es lo que me hace verle el potencial que hasta ahora le he estado viendo a esta idea.

Si llegamos al punto de preocuparnos por las gateways es que la cosa ha salido muy muy bien. Pero vamos, que yo al negocio le veo viabilidad sin gateways de fiat. Mientras sea redimible en otras cryptos, la gente buscará sus propias gateways.

Saludos.


----------



## juli (17 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> C) Blanqueo de capitales. Viendo por encima como están montando el tema, podría decirse que si lo consiguen, la red wagerr será un gran mixer en el que todo output puede camuflarse como ganancia legítima de juego. Al ser anónimas las apuestas, siempre puedes cruzar una apuesta contigo mismo, pagarle a la red lo que le corresponda y "purificar" algún Bitcoin o ETH de extraña procedencia. Eso es lo que me hace verle el potencial que hasta ahora le he estado viendo a esta idea.
> .



Para eso, haberse hecho con el muy intuitivo Zpiv y su "formato en el aire"(fuera de blockchain ) le va al pelo.

Aún no sé cómo lo habrán planteado, pero...vcargas fichas...y las cobras sin rastro. Puedes hacerlo hasta sin jugar.


----------



## silverwindow (17 Feb 2018)

Clapham ,Monero por el fork? o ya la tenias pensada?


----------



## trancos123 (17 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> NOBLEZA OBLIGA ...
> TRES THANKS = TRES COINS ....
> En orden ascendente , desde la menos lucrativa hasta la joya de la corona del Blockfolio del clapham ...
> 
> ...



El x7 que pones es lo que has conseguido o es lo que esperas que ocurra?


----------



## juli (17 Feb 2018)

En 3 semanas, nueva web y roadmap de Jibrel Network. Para quien quiera ir pillando sitio con tiempo.

Sobre el papel, redonda en todo...y sin pumpear aún.

Dicho.


----------



## davitin (17 Feb 2018)

Que opináis de datum?


----------



## davitin (17 Feb 2018)

Por cierto, el PP ya habla de regular las icos y las criptos de forma "amistosa":

El Partido Popular español contempla reducciones de im... | News | Cointelegraph

A ver si regulan de una puta vez y sabemos a qué atenernos.


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Feb 2018)

hablando de salida a Fiat

ardor tiene salida directa a Fiat a través de su cadena hija Aeur... hace un equivalente 1 aeur = 1 eur a través del banco mistertango

mistertango es un banco de Lituania con licencia Unión Europea


----------



## orbeo (17 Feb 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> hablando de salida a Fiat
> 
> ardor tiene salida directa a Fiat a través de su cadena hija Aeur... hace un equivalente 1 aeur = 1 eur a través del banco mistertango
> 
> mistertango es un banco de Lituania con licencia Unión Europea



Que ventajas aporta eso, respecto a hacer una transferencia desde Kraken/Coinbase/etc... a tu cuenta bancaria de siempre?


----------



## plus ultra (17 Feb 2018)

Noticia que posiblemente de mas de un pump a las criptos del ramo,forbes,california (6ª economia del mundo) solo falta rodman con la camiseta...

El negocio de consumir cannabis | Economía

Este seguro que ya tiene en mente aceptar como medio de pago alguna cripto.

...Peter Thiel, fundador de PayPal, en Privateer Holdings, que ya ha levantado 200 millones de dólares para negocios relacionados con la marihuana, según informa Bloomberg.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> NOBLEZA OBLIGA ...
> CINCO THANKS = CINCO COINS ....
> En orden ascendente , desde la menos lucrativa hasta la joya de la corona del Blockfolio del clapham ...
> 
> ...



Esos ROI son del momento que comprastes o desde ahora? ienso:


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 Feb 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> [youtube]kT5s3KC9Ho4[/youtube]
> 
> Ravencoin es una nueva cripto, que por ahora solo puede minar con GPU nvidia, que ya he comentado en el foro.
> 
> En esta reunión un tartamudo con la camisa de superman (Bruce Fenton), habla sobre ella, en un bareto, acompañado de un piojoso y otros alcohólicos... a mi me generan mucha confianza, será que me siento identificado.



Aún no aparece en marketcap creo, sabes cuándo se podrá comprar en algún exchange?


----------



## juli (18 Feb 2018)

Ahora que parece que los alaridos de terror se han echado al cajón, el gráfico del cap del último año, alcista desde 270.000, da gloria verlo. Poderío.

Hasta el papanatas éste del séptimo infierno y el bitcoño a 1000 pavos viene a iluminar con sus predicciones multiplicaóras...el persopnal zankeando y quoteando...los pajaitos, cantando...

en fin... creo que podemos ir dando por hecha la welta a la normalidá.

Una vida menos...& pónme otro uíjqui...


----------



## arras2 (18 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ahora que parece que los alaridos de terror se han echado al cajón, el gráfico del cap del último año, alcista desde 270.000, da gloria verlo. Poderío.
> 
> Hasta el papanatas éste del séptimo infierno y el bitcoño a 1000 pavos viene a iluminar con sus predicciones multiplicaóras...el persopnal zankeando y quoteando...los pajaitos, cantando...
> 
> ...



Ojalá Juli, pero este tipo de mensajes me dan repelús.

https://mobile.twitter.com/VitalikButerin/status/964838207215955969


----------



## juli (18 Feb 2018)

A los árabes con pinta de jeque & silloncete en banca saudí y los comerciales de Soros en New York que ya pipeábamos el otro día en JNT , EL presi de Taas ( qué debilidá por ésta moneda, poldióx...)...y el tal Don Tapscott, autor del sonado Blockchain Revolution y asiduo ponente en charletas blockchaineras "topo de gama"... pero es que ojeando la wiki...un auténtico profeta tecnoeconómico desde hace casi 40 tacos...

Va una bibliografía clarificadora :

Don Tapscott, Del Henderson, Morley Greenberg, Planning for Integrated Office Systems: A Strategic Approach, Carswell Legal Pubns, 1984. ISBN 0-87094-653-6.
Don Tapscott, Del Henderson, Morley Greenberg, Office Automation: A User-Driven Method, Springer, 1985. ISBN 0-306-41973-4.
Don Tapscott, Art Caston, Paradigm Shift: The New Promise of Information Technology, McGraw-Hill Companies, 1992. ISBN 0-07-062857-2.
Don Tapscott, Ann Cavoukian, Who Knows: Safeguarding Your Privacy in a Networked World, McGraw-Hill, 1997. ISBN 0-07-063320-7.
Don Tapscott, The Digital Economy: Promise and Peril In The Age of Networked Intelligence, McGraw-Hill, 1997. ISBN 0-07-063342-8.
Don Tapscott, Growing Up Digital: The Rise of the Net Generation, McGraw-Hill, 1999. ISBN 978-0-07-134798-3.
Don Tapscott, David Ticoll, Alex Lowy, Blueprint to the Digital Economy: Creating Wealth in the Era of E-Business, McGraw-Hill, 1999. ISBN 0-07-135213-9.
Don Tapscott, Creating Value in the Network Economy, Harvard Business Press, 1999. ISBN 0-87584-911-3.
Don Tapscott, David Ticoll, Alex Lowy, Digital Capital: Harnessing the Power of Business Webs, Harvard Business Press, 2000. ISBN 978-1-57851-193-8.
Don Tapscott, David Ticoll, The Naked Corporation: How the Age of Transparency Will Revolutionize Business, Free Press, 2003. ISBN 0-7432-4650-0.
Don Tapscott, Anthony D. Williams, Wikinomics: How Mass Collaboration Changes Everything, Portfolio Trade, 2006. ISBN 1-59184-367-7.
Don Tapscott, Grown Up Digital: How the Net Generation is Changing Your World, McGraw-Hill, 2008. ISBN 0-07-150863-5.
Don Tapscott, The Net Generation Takes The Lead; in: Willms Buhse/Ulrike Reinhard: Wenn Anzugträger auf Kapuzenpullis treffen (When Suits meet Hoodies), whois-Verlag 2009. ISBN 978-3-934013-98-8.
Don Tapscott, Anthony D. Williams, Macrowikinomics: Rebooting Business and the World, Portfolio Hardcover, 2010. ISBN 978-1-59184-356-6.
Don Tapscott, The Digital Economy Anniversary Edition: Rethinking Promise and Peril In the Age of Networked Intelligence, McGraw-Hill, 2014. ISBN 0-07-183555-5.
Don Tapscott, Alex Tapscott, The Blockchain Revolution: How the Technology Behind Bitcoin is Changing Money, Business, and the World, Penguin Books, Released May 2016 ISBN 978-0670069972]


----------



## stiff upper lip (18 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Ojalá Juli, pero este tipo de mensajes me dan repelús.
> 
> Twitter



A mí aún me da más repelús el de abajo, el tío repartiendo ETH de su wallet personal a la peña...

Tú le mandas 0,3 y el te manda 3.

¿Cuál es la finalidad? Llamar la atención supongo.


----------



## juli (18 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Ojalá Juli, pero este tipo de mensajes me dan repelús.
> 
> Twitter



Pues nada...en "casi cero" nos vemos, maifrén...

Pa'decir éso ya tenemos una legión de cenizos...ya podía el puto hobbit usar su lujoso prime time para decir "qué hay de lo suyo "...que ahí sí que se le echa en falta...

Y que conste que la "welta a la normalidá" no es abrazar "Cuentalecherismos" ( aunque el gráfico ése invita a ello viendo de dónde viene y cómo va )...pero aceptar que Casiabajo y Casiarriba están a un palmo y Shitland es asínnn , sí.


----------



## issux (18 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> A mí aún me da más repelús el de abajo, el tío repartiendo ETH de su wallet personal a la peña...
> 
> Tú le mandas 0,3 y el te manda 3.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la finalidad? Llamar la atención supongo.



No, Vitalik Buterin isn't giving away free Ether

El mensaje no es del usuario @VitalikButerin, sino de @HagenAnsel, con su mismo avatar y nombre, vamos un intento a ver si cuela... y por el movimiento del monedero, la gente sigue picando ::


----------



## davitin (18 Feb 2018)

Bitcoin a 11.100 dólares.


----------



## juli (18 Feb 2018)

*
cacho de mierda malparío que escribes como clapham2*

HIjo de puta mentiroso de mierda...a cuánta gente habrás dáo por culo con tus putas babosadas , tus compritas inventadas, tus hoy negro, mañana blanco ?

Lo peor es a cuántos te queda por liar , confundir y joder...éso es lo peor...

Hace 4 putos días diciendo que encantado de la vida en que se fuera al tacho todo dios...Me cago en tus putos muertos, puta bazofia...vete a reírte de tu puta madre...

Lo peor es la gente nueva que llegue sin saber la puta mierda que eres. 

Y no tener a gentuza como tú al alcance de la mano para enseñarte a no hacer mal...qué falta te hace , puta basura !


----------



## LUIS MARIN (18 Feb 2018)

Admirado CAPHLAM2, me arrepiento de no haberte hecho caso de tus consejos sobre zoin y denarius en septiembre cuando estaba a 6 míseros céntimos. Como ves zoin? 10 thanks


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (18 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> *
> cacho de mierda malparío que escribes como clapham2*
> 
> HIjo de puta mentiroso de mierda...a cuánta gente habrás dáo por culo con tus putas babosadas , tus compritas inventadas, tus hoy negro, mañana blanco ?
> ...



Calma hermano, en el fondo, la gran mayoría de nosotros nos acabamos convirtiendo en comunity managers de las chapas donde más tenemos invertido. 

Y el análisis técnico es una herramienta más, yo de hecho, me la miro con desapasionamiento, no nos deberíamos tomar demasiado en serio a nadie en este foro e incluso en la vida real.

El foro nos otorga la ventaja de compartir información, pero esta, en un 90% de los casos será interesada. Al fin y al cabo es un hilo de especulación pura y dura. Y por mucho que escribamos, nadie de aquí tiene ni una maldita idea de lo que pasará. Si acertamos con mucha seguridad será por pura suerte. 

Los que conocen el mercado y pueden moverlo o predecirlo dudo mucho que pierdan su tiempo en foros random.


----------



## juli (18 Feb 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Calma hermano, en el fondo, la gran mayoría de nosotros nos acabamos convirtiendo en comunity managers de las chapas donde más tenemos invertido.
> 
> Y el análisis técnico es una herramienta más, yo de hecho, me la miro con desapasionamiento, no nos deberíamos tomar demasiado en serio a nadie en este foro e incluso en la vida real.
> 
> ...



Este hijo de puta no me quita un milisegundo de calma...pero miente para engañar a la gente. Le pone éso...joder al personal. A gente que ni conoce.

Y a mí me pirra echarme a la jeta gente así, Aprenden latín en 10 minutos. Diez. Esta gentuza sólo aprende en su culo...pero ahí, fino,fino,filipino.

La pena es que no se lo hayan enseñado en su puta casa. Así está.


----------



## juli (18 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tranki Bro, la última vez subió bajista 17000 puntos.



Números de sobra para saltar en marcha.

Porque de éste tren, se salta en marcha...

Por cierto...mola lo del equilibrio interno...estas bajadas menean los vasos comunicantes a su antojo. A menos de 2/3 de ATH en el cap general, muchos proyectos casi han recuperado sus cotas anteriores...y, sobre todo, han optimizado cruces interesantísimos con otras .

Extrapolas esas medias a los "como 850 mil kilos " que alcanzamos ( se verá más claro cuando lleguemos de nuevo - cuando toque - )...y el reequilibrio ha repartido toda esa pasta como quiere.


----------



## davitin (18 Feb 2018)

Todo bajando.


----------



## silverwindow (18 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Todo bajando.



Que va hombre ,solo coge aire


----------



## Arcipreste de Silos (18 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Que va hombre ,solo coge aire





Que tensión 

Estoy entre buscar un búnker, pasarlo a fiat o echarle más madera...


----------



## besto (18 Feb 2018)

Na, pensaba que nos girabamos pero otra vez pabajo asi que edito pa no confundir.

Segun mis cuentas estamos cerca de giro al alza pero who knows....


----------



## san_miguel (18 Feb 2018)

Toca corregir, ETH puede bajar hasta la linea roja del kinjun sen ( es donde lo he marcado en verde) corresponde con 877usd aprox.







Para BTC, digamos que hay varias zonas de soporte, la primera puede ser el valor psicológico de los 10kusd, si los pierde iríamos a la zona de R2 que son 9670usd, como mucho llegaría a la zona del kijun de la nube de ichimoku 9526 usd. 

Es normal que corrija, y como digo otras veces es sano que lo haga. Y si os fijáis, aún estamos dentro del canal ascendente que se está formando, así que de momento calma.

Tocan ahora en teoría las tres ondas de corrección A-B-C hasta finales de mes, y después otra vez para arriba a buscar los 15k a mediados de marzo.


----------



## Claudius (18 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Noticia que posiblemente de mas de un pump a las criptos del ramo,forbes,california (6ª economia del mundo) solo falta rodman con la camiseta...
> 
> El negocio de consumir cannabis | Economía
> 
> ...




Ese sector es estratégico en USA para Dash.

Dash's Game Changer: Full Scope of the Alt36 Platform - Dash Force News


_Una vez que nuestros socios de ISV completen las integraciones y las pruebas, comenzaremos a abordar a los comerciantes a través de nuestras asociaciones de canales. La primera integración, CannTrade, permitirá a más de 400 comerciantes, proveedores y proveedores de cannabis en CA y AZ comenzar a aceptar Dash a través de su plataforma b2b. Cada cliente adicional de CannTrade a bordo recibirá automáticamente una cuenta con Alt Treinta y Seis. El segundo socio de ISV brindará acceso a más de 1000 comerciantes que operan en su plataforma._


Ya he comentado muchas veces que esto no es una carrera de 100m, sino una maratón. Y quien tenga los mayores flujos de relaciones con el mundo real, es quien prevalecerá y será un top-ten.. o un top-one.

Hay 7 millones de Dash corriendo por ahí solamente.. y la mitad en hodl y es la que mayor red de contactos externos tiene en el mundo, con proyectos y pasarels fiat, que en un chasquido de dedos conviertes el token en fiat..


Marijuana and Cryptocurrencies

Entre las diferentes shit-mariXXXX-coin ninguna tiene la infraestructura que ha desplegado de networking de alt36 en b2b y b2c.


----------



## plus ultra (18 Feb 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> El foro nos otorga la ventaja de compartir información, pero esta, en un 90% de los casos será interesada. Al fin y al cabo es un hilo de especulación pura y dura. Y por mucho que escribamos, nadie de aquí tiene ni una maldita idea de lo que pasará. Si acertamos con mucha seguridad será por pura suerte.
> 
> Los que conocen el mercado y pueden moverlo o predecirlo dudo mucho que pierdan su tiempo en foros random.



Yo hablo a titulo personal,cuando comparto información en el hilo no tengo el mínimo interés en hacerlo con intención de que ningún forero compre nada,desde mi punto de vista que un forero compre o deje de comprar unos BTCs en un mercado global como este seria completamente irrelevante,yo cuando comparto como imagino que la mayoria de los que andamos por aqui es un intercambio de opiniones,sobre productos,sus aplicaciones,movimientos de mercado... y viendo a los que nos movemos por el hilo dudo mucho que alguno piense que un forero intenta que otros compren tal o cual coin por que publica una grafica y dice que esta alcista.

En el comentario sobre los que conocen el mercado pueden moverlo y que no estan en el foros...es relativo y creo que es equivocado,seria como decir que alguien que tiene para comer solomillo no se come un perrito caliente,me explico sin ir mas lejos en este mismo foro hay unos cuantos que en su cartera tienen mas de 1.000 BTC,pueden mover el mercado? solos no pero alomejor puede que trabajen con alguien que si lo mueve y ese alguien toma en cuenta su informacion.

Sin ir mas lejos te hablo de mi,yo no tengo 1.000 BTC que mas quisiera pero si los tuviera posiblemente estaria igual por aqui,yo compre BTC en 2011/12 a alguien se lo he comentado simplemente por poner el dato,pues bien cuando sale el comentario la mayoria te ponen en duda y siempre sale esa frasecita...si yo hubiese comprado bitcoin ahi no estuviera por aqui...

---------- Post added 18-feb-2018 at 11:11 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Ese sector es estratégico en USA para Dash.
> 
> Dash's Game Changer: Full Scope of the Alt36 Platform - Dash Force News
> 
> ...



...Una vez que nuestros socios de ISV completen las integraciones y las pruebas, comenzaremos a abordar a los comerciantes a través de nuestras asociaciones de canales...

Simplemente MARAVILLOSO estos son los pasos que importan para diferenciar lo proyectos que seguiran en el camino y los que se iran cayendo,ya comente unos dias atras que DASH la iba a poner en mi top 3 y veo que voy acertado,si pensamos que DASH tiene anonimato esta claro que este es un buen nicho de mercado y quien sabe si la punta de lanza para la adopcion por parte otros sectores.

Publique un post tiempo atras,en el que decia que habia hablado con un dev de una coin nacional que pretende ser medio de pago,les pregunto que si piensan trabajar o dar algun incentivo para que los comercios/empresas los acepten como medio de pago y me responden que no para nada que su proyecto es muy bueno y seran ellos los que "reclamen" usarlo :bla: como dije vemos las diferencias entre los que siguiran y losque parece que no.


...Entre las diferentes shit-mariXXXX-coin ninguna tiene la infraestructura que ha desplegado de networking de alt36 en b2b y b2c...

Esto lo tengo claro,yo no se si se me entendio mal o lo exprese mal,pero solo me referia a algun pump puntual de rumor noticia y pa` arriba al estilo de lo de dennis rodman,para mi es distinto una subida a pump de dias que es lo maximo que podria optar este tipo de shit.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (18 Feb 2018)

*EDITO: SCAM DE LOS GORDOS, BORRAD ESE EMAIL.*

He recibido este email hablando de un hardfork en Myetherwallet:
(en el mismo email me dan la dirección de ETH y su clave privada). ¿Es esto scam de los gordos? ¿Alguien sabe de que va?

MyEtherWallet code will be forked to create MyCrypto Service!

Hard fork is comming soon. As we roll this out, please be aware that we will not be able to recover funds sent to incorrect wallets / addresses. We are excited to let you know that your new wallet address has been generated. We advise that your future transfers are sent to your upgraded wallet address.

Your Address


----------



## plus ultra (18 Feb 2018)

Gems GEM ha sido listada en GATE.IO aun no esta en marketcap,algun forero estubo en ICO,saben a que precio estaba?


----------



## san_miguel (18 Feb 2018)

Os dejo otra ICO interesante en la que trataré de entrar. 

Omnitude

Tiene su propia plataforma hiperledger, 100M de supply, habrá en circulación 55M. 

Precio 0,46usd, hardcap 25M usd aprox.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Feb 2018)

Nebulas (NAS),puede llegar a ser el Google de las cryptos. El tiempo dirá. 
Nebulas - Decentralized Search Framework
Está a un precio asequible. 
Nebulas (NAS) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## lurker (18 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Gems GEM ha sido listada en GATE.IO aun no esta en marketcap,algun forero estubo en ICO,saben a que precio estaba?



Primero venden un porrón de tokens en pre-ico/private sale, y hacen que para ser whitelistado para la venta pública tengas que registrarse en su plataforma alpha y hacer unas mierdas de tasks para "aportar a la comunidad GEMS". 

Después anuncian la venta pública con una estructura parecida a la subasta holandesa, que provoca mogollón de quejas de la comunidad. Al ver el enfado general , los de GEMS deciden posponer la venta y pensar en la estructura :bla:

muchos días después anuncian que se cancela la venta pública y que van a distribuir los tokens en forma de airdrop a todos los de la whitelist, y que seguirán informando ....

Hoy me encuentro esto, que es listada en gate.io y del airdrop no se sabe nada. Por lo que leo en telegram lo han listado sin el consentimiento de GEMS. Al parecer lo que se está vendiendo son los tokens desbloqueados de la private sale.

Lo que yo pienso: usaron todo el hype y apoyo de la comunidad para coger fama y poder vender a manos privadas. Sacan una chapuza de venta para cancelarla y anuncian airdrop para que la gente se quede contenta y no haya mas quejas. Juego sucio bajo mi punto de vista.


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2018)

Acabo de mirar el chart de BTC en diario y no me gusta lo que veo.

Alguno de los maestros ve cosas feas, o solo es cosa mía?

Un saludo y muy buenas noches.


----------



## juli (19 Feb 2018)

Otro ladrillo en el muro. ( Tras el piso de marras de hace unos meses...otra muestra . Lo veremos como medio de pago aceptado frecuentemente de aquí a un año , por ejemplo ? )

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Plaza Ayuntamiento Pamplona en Pamplona

Se traspasa local en pleno centro de Pamplona(zona mucho turismo, San Fermín la mejor ubicación) buena oportunidad. Totalmente montado y en funcionamiento. Bar(planta baja) restaurante(primera planta) y terraza(plaza ayuntamiento). Dispone de amplio almacen. Dos salidas de humos independientes(asador y cocina). Se atiende personalmente.* Acepta BITCOINS parte del pago. *


----------



## Drewcastle (19 Feb 2018)

Crypto tracker bot, app donde avisa de todas las salidas de tokens en nuevos exchanges, de pago, pero se puede rentar en un suspiro:


----------



## davitin (19 Feb 2018)

Alguien sabe de que va lo de Ethfinex y el Nectar ese?


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (19 Feb 2018)

Que os parece Zclassic? Es un fork the Zcash donde han eliminado el founders fee (los fundadores de Zcash se reservaron un 20% de las monedas para ellos, lo que la comunidad lo considero un poco abusivo).

Por lo visto a final de este mes van a hacer un fork the Zclassic llamado Bitcoin Private. A los holders de ZCL les regalaran un BTCP por cada ZCL. Por eso esta subiendo el precio (y puede que siga subiendo hasta el fork).

Una manera de agenciarse BTCP hasta que esten en los exchanges. El nombre me parece tener bastante potencial...


----------



## Pablosca (19 Feb 2018)

Cómo veis Eng? Os leo y entiendo que tiene un gran potencial de revalorización pero el volumen de estos días es bajísimo y no deja de descender. Tengo ahí un par de Ether, poco más, y es mi número 1 en la pequeña cartera que he ido haciendo, pero a ratos me entran dudas. Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Mopois (19 Feb 2018)

Yo tendría cuidado con lo de zcl... Puede ser que se esté hinchando el precio y que antes del fork baje una barbaridad.

Dan btcp 1:1 con zlc y también con btc. Es desproporcionado xD


----------



## Arcipreste de Silos (19 Feb 2018)

Pablosca dijo:


> Cómo veis Eng? Os leo y entiendo que tiene un gran potencial de revalorización pero el volumen de estos días es bajísimo y no deja de descender. Tengo ahí un par de Ether, poco más, y es mi número 1 en la pequeña cartera que he ido haciendo, pero a ratos me entran dudas. Gracias por adelantado!





Me sumo a la duda


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (19 Feb 2018)

Mopois dijo:


> Yo tendría cuidado con lo de zcl... Puede ser que se esté hinchando el precio y que antes del fork baje una barbaridad.
> 
> Dan btcp 1:1 con zlc y también con btc. Es desproporcionado xD



Si, la idea es que ZCL vienen a ser futuros de BTCP (o tokens de ICO). Cuando se produzca el fork, los desarrolladores de ZCL se pasan a BTCP, por lo que el precio de ZCL se hundira.

Comprar ZCL ahora es una manera de meterse en BTCP antes de que salga (como invertir en una ICO). Si tras el fork BTCP sigue subiendo y se situa en p.ej. 300$, da igual que tus ZCL valgan 0.


----------



## Mopois (19 Feb 2018)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Si, la idea es que ZCL vienen a ser futuros de BTCP (o tokens de ICO). Cuando se produzca el fork, los desarrolladores de ZCL se pasan a BTCP, por lo que el precio de ZCL se hundira.
> 
> Comprar ZCL ahora es una manera de meterse en BTCP antes de que salga (como invertir en una ICO). Si tras el fork BTCP sigue subiendo y se situa en p.ej. 300$, da igual que tus ZCL valgan 0.



Sip, lo malo es que la jugada que se vaya a hacer con el ZCL es hincharlo y que se desplome antes del fork. Esperemos que no.


----------



## juli (19 Feb 2018)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Estratega jefe en JP Morgan ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pese a que en los hilos de metales e incluso en éste mismo, habría cien muestras "on the line", pongo aquí un quote al engendro éste en el hilo de BTC que, por su redondo mix de tiñoso y retarded premium, quiere que todo diox palme y no ser el más memo de la clase. Lo jodido la panda de trollacos y memos que lo quotean e intentar expandir su mala baba. Esos se tenían que comer la mierda que se va a zampar más de uno y de dos novatos distraídos a cuenta de las mierdas de nuestro zahorí premium ( bocata y pintxotorti a que tuvo problemas hasta pa'encontrar el agujero de salida de la barriga infecta de su puta madre ).

A los 4 posts, el anormal, que quiere re-descubrir la pólvora perdida en sus putos morros con Zoin ( y 200 "criptohallazgos" más lanzados a los 4 vientos ) nos acordamos del post de hace unos días en EL Mundo del tontolapoya aquél que minó manojos de Bitcoins , perdió las private keys ...y aún sostiene a los 4 vientos que "EL BITCOIN" - y no su memez digna de Nobel - le ha arruináo la vida ? :o ...y encima, la quiere redescubrir con Zoins de 3 al cuarto ( ojo...Zoin...y 200 "criptohallazgos" más que, por supuesto, no cacarea ,ni él, ni sus troles multinick ) y se suelta que Zoin es top5 y mejor que BTC :: porque ha hecho, desde no se sabe qué peregrina fecha un x13 y BTC un x11 ...  Zoin hará un x20 iwal que lo harán 500 más, bobolón, pues el secreto está en el palo-zanahoria de Shitland, no en tí...o eres de esos que creen quelas chicas de la Tele le hablan a él ??? Criaturita...

Entonces, engendrín nacido del coño gonorreico de una cerda , qué dices de la mierda de gallina Dash o ETH ( farloperos & Princesas Buterinas en tus soflamas envidiosas ) que llevan un x100 en un año...y a los que tú has intentado impedir que cualquier forero novato acceda , hijo de puta ? Ah, ya...que el que haya pegado esos pelotazos, como los de BTC a ciento y pico pavos , seguro que tiene un cáncer aún por detectar., eh , basura tiñosa ???... :: 

Jódete , roe tu estupidez de portada de catálogo...y balia, montón de mierda. 

Y en lugar de intentar que todo diox se pudra por lo jodido del lastre que arrastras, intenta aprender...o celebra sus triunfos, que es de gratix y te dará paz, si aún cabe algo limpio en tu pellejo, bazofia.

Lo que sea, pero libérate de esa tiña...o véte al psiquiatra o a que te consuele la puta de tu madre, que pa'éso te ha cagáo a este mundo. Deja a la gente en paz, hijo de puta.

*Forero recién llegado : Ni puto caso a este saco de mierda, que tu jodienda es su sonrisa. (Hay gentuza asínnn, qué le vamoasé ! )*


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2018)

Sin que sirve de precedente, y quién me conozca sabe que jamás personalizo a nadie en mis mensajes.

A día de hoy, el forero *clapham* al que muchos tenemos el suficiente aprecio para leerle, podría ser millonario en $, si hubiera obrado en consecuencia de algunas de sus decisiones hasta el final.

Como es una persona muy bipolar (todos lo somos en un %), pues una de sus partes nunca prevalece sobre la otra, por lo tanto siempre está en un continuo dilema personal dónde la duda es quién domina sus decisiones.

Por cierto, ayer el gráfico de BTC jugaba con la parte baja de un canal de largo plazo, hoy se ha separado de él, ya podemos marcar la zona roja en los entornos de 10600$, perdido ese soporte hay bastante peligro de medio y largo plazo.

Por ahora aguantamos el chaparrón, espero que dure y lleguen buenos tiempos para descansar sobre decisiones pasadas.

Un saludo


----------



## stiff upper lip (19 Feb 2018)

Pablosca dijo:


> Cómo veis Eng? Os leo y entiendo que tiene un gran potencial de revalorización pero el volumen de estos días es bajísimo y no deja de descender. Tengo ahí un par de Ether, poco más, y es mi número 1 en la pequeña cartera que he ido haciendo, pero a ratos me entran dudas. Gracias por adelantado!



Están los chinos recuperándose el cuerpo y el bolsillo de la juerga de año nuevo.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (19 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Sin que sirve de precedente, y quién me conozca sabe que jamás personalizo a nadie en mis mensajes.
> 
> A día de hoy, el forero *clapham* al que muchos tenemos el suficiente aprecio para leerle, podría ser millonario en $, si hubiera obrado en consecuencia de algunas de sus decisiones hasta el final.
> 
> ...



¿Soy el único que ni de coña se toma en serio al gilipollas de clapham? Para mí está claro que es un troll: no da ni una, suelta chorradas de chevys y goyim para justificar que escribe a las tantas de la noche y es un veleta para todo.


----------



## juli (19 Feb 2018)

Bueno...estamos en lo de siempre : ENIGMA será tan cojonuda si cumple su cháchara como tan peligrosa si se queda en éso. Sobre el papel , es absolutamente deslumbrante, tanto por su planteamiento per sé...*como por la capacidad de que revierta en otras blockchains*, cuestión clave en todo lo referente a ENIGMA.

Da mucha paz, en un contexto en que cualquier discord o hilo oficial de BTCtalk está petáo de acusaciones de SCAM, que en su discord oficial tengan in hilo ex profeso para devs que adopten su código para recrearlo a sus anchas... Éso debería ser una espléndida "prueba del algodón " para profanos , pues los programadores implicados pondrían picharriba cualquier marrón evidente. Y la verdá es que se les ve SÚPER seducidos...

Pero vamos, que quien tenga dudas, a tirar de discord y meter horas...y tóax contentax, que cojones, algo de criterio personal en intransferible en las himbersiones de kadakualo habrá que poner sobre la mesa pese a los atajos que se brindan "de gratix" en el hilo, coñeee...

Para ya...la salida de su DataMarketplace , que es la primera en abierto , con luz y taquígrafos, de una factoría de alpicaciones respaldada por el MIT, espejo tesnológico mundiás...que como tarjeta de presentación, no es mala cosa...

Suerte.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que ni de coña se toma en serio al gilipollas de clapham? Para mí está claro que es un troll: no da ni una, suelta chorradas de chevys y goyim para justificar que escribe a las tantas de la noche y es un veleta para todo.



Es polemico, pero hay que reconocerle sus aciertos.

Como veis FUEL, en toeria su numeber1 ? le he echado un vistazo, y si, es proyecto ambicioso,generar contratos blockchain en 2 clicks, pero podria qeudar en nada, como todos.

Le veis algo mas? 

tu Le has echado el ojo juli?


----------



## san_miguel (19 Feb 2018)

BTC debe superar esa resistencia que os pongo en rojo, una vez superada con creces camino libre.


----------



## tixel (19 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Si no fuera por ciertos energumenos que tienen derecho a vomitar su bilis y decir mierda de gallina porque estamos en un pais libre ...
> sorry , foro libre ...este hilo seria una maravilla , pero como aqui no piden carnet de listo , cualquier burro se cuela ...
> no estoy senalando a nadie con el dedo pero ya sabeis que el clapham es cinico pero sincero y al pan , pan y al crypto ...crypto ...
> De que hablaba... Ahhh de la chusma indigente lila que pula por aqui
> ...



Yo tb veo a bitcoin cash en el pedestal a costa de btc. Despues de este desplome ya lleva un 2x y parece que hay gente con mucha artillería detrás, como este.
19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address
Aunque ahora lleva ya un mes sin casi incrementar su posición, llevaba desde Octubre comprando todos los santos días.
Las que no acabo de entender son las coin ligadas a la marihuana. No lo entiendo porque aunque entiendo la problematica que pueden tener los dispensarios con el dinero en efectivo, no entiendo porque utilizar ccn, thc o cualquiera de estas monedas en lugar de dash, monero o otra.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que ni de coña se toma en serio al gilipollas de clapham? Para mí está claro que es un troll: no da ni una, suelta chorradas de chevys y goyim para justificar que escribe a las tantas de la noche y es un veleta para todo.



No me lo tomo ni mas ni menos en serio que cualquier otro que escriba por aqui.
Aqui todos somos un nick. No se porqeu deberia tomar mas en serio a uno que a otro.

Cuidate de los charlatanes que van de serios y sabiondos en la materia.Empezando por los serios y encorbatados directores de cualquier banco hispanistani.


----------



## juli (19 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Sin que sirve de precedente, y quién me conozca sabe que jamás personalizo a nadie en mis mensajes...



Lo sabemos, paketazo...pero es que, aún en el caso de otorgar el beneficio de la duda ( que, sinceramente, con mentiras y venenos por medio, nio cabe, pero ok...hipótesis al cubo y tal ) ...las alegorías del sujeto son peligrosísimas para alguien desorientáo...

Joder, que aquí leemos tanto a gente que se ha metido hasta las cejas, como a foreros que se juegan el tipo con los 4 chavos que tienen...Lo mires por donde lo mieres, no hay derecho.

No cabe defensa alguna , ni el menor descojono , sobre lo que se permite este mamarracho . Por mix partex, un post recordatorio de sus gracietas cada 2 x 3...que me toca los huevox por el tiempo himbertido, pero en fin...no cuesta mucho y puede aclarar bastante a "perdidillos". En el hilo, yo he recibido muy wenas ayudas de gente como tú y otros...como para enmierdarlo con el veneno de este elemento. El hilo es curro hecho...y además del peligro evidente del desequilibráo éste, es una pena enmierdarlo con las trampas de quien no quiere que sea cuando menos, un apoyo majete...y éso está ahí... ymenos que éso, no quiero ( ni , por lo recibido, entiendo que tampoco debo )

Y ya.

---------- Post added 19-feb-2018 at 11:56 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> tu Le has echado el ojo juli?



Llevo desde incio de año en quase stand by porque ando de mudanza severa...(Jibrel Network a raíz de una charleta de 2 horas que me chupé e youtube del tal Don Tapscott y poco más ).

Sí que se ven muchos proyectos con cuajo debajo, grandes teams y grandes espectativas...pero no tengo tiempo ni "orden" para pillar ninguno a machete ...ando en afirmar posiciones y de aquí a verano, me doy por pagado.

Por cierto...el reequilibrio de pasta hacia el top sí que se hace evidente y cojonudo para insistir en el ciclo "hallazgos...y plusvis p'arriba" . Muy positivo veo éso ( y lo será más, con cumplimientos puntuales del top que parace se verán en nada y pueden cotizar "mú burramente" , pues la castuza está ya dentro fajo en mano y aquí, de lo bueno, se va a rifar poco ).


----------



## stiff upper lip (19 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Sin que sirve de precedente, y quién me conozca sabe que jamás personalizo a nadie en mis mensajes.
> 
> A día de hoy, el forero *clapham* al que muchos tenemos el suficiente aprecio para leerle, podría ser millonario en $, si hubiera obrado en consecuencia de algunas de sus decisiones hasta el final.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que algunos de aquí se lo toman muy en serio, y en el cabreo producen aún mayores desvaríos y tormentas "tourettianas" de las que monta el mismo Clapham.

Creo que ya somos mayorcitos y sabemos leer a todo el mundo entre líneas, he aprendido a respetar la manera de pensar de Clapham cuando le da por hacer éso mismo (pensar) a pesar de su evidente síndrome de Jekyll-Mr Hide.

Temo que tenga razón y esto se parezca a 2014 y sea un bulltrap momentáneo y pondré un ojo o los dos en esa posibilidad, aunque con lo loco que es el criptomundo quién sabe lo que pasará, no está de más ir avisado y tener en cuenta todas las opciones.

Otra cosa en la que creo que tiene razón es que en el foro todavía no estamos muy finos prediciendo ciertas tendencias que siempre nos cogen por sorpresa y nos pasan por delante de la cara. Se hacen excelentes análisis técnicos y de fundamentales pero falta investigación sociológica y estudios de trending y redes sociales, al menos en profundidad. No solo contar el ambiente que se respira en cierto discord o telegram (que también es útil).

Parte de la clave podría estar en youtube, mucha gente se informa allí sobre qué comprar o no, estaría bien para tener otro elemento para juzgar que se hiciese una recopilación de los consejos ofrecidos por los youtubers más seguidos, yo no tengo mucho tiempo pero lanzo la idea. Un saludo.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Por cierto...el reequilibrio de pasta hacia el top sí que se hace evidente y cojonudo para insistir en el ciclo "hallazgos...y plusvis p'arriba" . Muy positivo veo éso ( y lo será más, con cumplimientos puntuales del top que parace se verán en nada y pueden cotizar "mú burramente" , pues la castuza está ya dentro fajo en mano y aquí, de lo bueno, se va a rifar poco ).





Supongo que nos perderemos algunas nuevas embrionarias de las buenas.Es imposible estar en todo lo que sale y seguirlo,verificarlo,analizarlo...etc etc etc

1000 cryptos.....


----------



## juli (19 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Supongo que nos perderemos algunas nuevas embrionarias de las buenas.Es imposible estar en todo lo que sale y seguirlo,verificarlo,analizarlo...etc etc etc
> 
> 1000 cryptos.....



No problemo.

Haciendo pie firme en proyectos sólidos sin entrar en que se nos hagan los ojos chiribitas por nuevos cantos de sirena ( muchos de los cuales, ojo, estarán de puta madre ), tiene que dar suficiente para que quien lleve ya un tiempo, suba pero que muy wapamente.

Yo estoy absolutamente convencido de que en el top vamos a ver hoxiax de frotarnos los ojos. En muchas coins consagradas, estamos a un paso de "reconocimiento Papal" .

E iwal que entiendo muy recomendable desperzarse a quien tenga cierta posición ya currada y dedicar un equis razonable a nuevos braguetazos...insistiría , aunque ya sé que se hace jodido mientras proyectos pequeños zumban de lo lindo, a meterles mano y soltar pasta a tops, que zumban menos de media...pero es caja razonablemente segura.

Palomitax.


----------



## lurker (19 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Es polemico, pero hay que reconocerle sus aciertos.
> 
> Como veis FUEL, en toeria su numeber1 ? le he echado un vistazo, y si, es proyecto ambicioso,generar contratos blockchain en 2 clicks, pero podria qeudar en nada, como todos.
> 
> ...



yo a FUEL le he ido sacando rendimiento. Si te sirve de ayuda, los de TaaS invirtieron unos cuantos bolos en Etherparty = sinónimo de calité . I'm a TaaS FanBoy :XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> No problemo.
> 
> Haciendo pie firme en proyectos sólidos sin entrar en que se nos hagan los ojos chiribitas por nuevos cantos de sirena ( muchos de los cuales, ojo, estarán de puta madre ), tiene que dar suficiente para que quien lleve ya un tiempo, suba pero que muy wapamente.
> 
> ...



A mi me ha ido bastante mejor con los proyectos top que con los chicharros. En las caídas los top han aguantado mucho mejor. El top 20 es un lugar muy cómodo por regla general, yo lo prefiero. 

Y si, también pienso que este año vamos a ver canonizados muchos de los grandes proyectos.


----------



## plus ultra (19 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Yo tb veo a bitcoin cash en el pedestal a costa de btc. Despues de este desplome ya lleva un 2x y parece que hay gente con mucha artillería detrás, como este.
> 19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address
> Aunque ahora lleva ya un mes sin casi incrementar su posición, llevaba desde Octubre comprando todos los santos días.
> Las que no acabo de entender son las coin ligadas a la marihuana. No lo entiendo porque aunque entiendo la problematica que pueden tener los dispensarios con el dinero en efectivo, no entiendo porque utilizar ccn, thc o cualquiera de estas monedas en lugar de dash, monero o otra.



Lo de BCH es un claro ejemplo de lo que puede pasar a muchas otras coin si sus equipos no se ponen las pilas a nivel de negocio y como BCH en principio es un producto de pago su gente ya tendria que tenerla como metodo de pago en mas de un sector,fork de BTC para que? para seguir igual? creo que fue mas una pataleta que cambiar la direccion del proyecto.

Las que relacionadas con la marihuana no le veo futuro a ninguna,salvo como ya dije algun pump puntual,viendo que DASH ya ha enfocado su mirada en el sector,y uno de los fundadores de paypal este metido haciendo publicidad en Bloomberg me dice que mas de un famosete va a hacer mucho ruido y sera un sector al alza durante unos años y todo lo relacionado.

Para mi la noticia de DASH en la entrada del sector me parece un punto de inflexión para tenerla como top 3 en mi blockfolio y ya ahi se quedara muuucho tiempo,ase unos dias solo,comentaba que los entendidos decían que VHS se impuso a BETAMAX por el tema del porno y aqui veo un filon parecido,pero a mi lo que mas me ha gustado es la determinacion de DASH ...Una vez que nuestros socios de ISV completen las integraciones y las pruebas, comenzaremos a abordar a los comerciantes a través de nuestras asociaciones de canales...


----------



## juli (19 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A mi me ha ido bastante mejor con los proyectos top que con los chicharros. En las caídas los top han aguantado mucho mejor. El top 20 es un lugar muy cómodo por regla general, yo lo prefiero.
> 
> Y si, también pienso que este año vamos a ver canonizados muchos de los grandes proyectos.



Bueno, a todos gustaría que sus cientos o miles de chapas fuesen Dash o ETH y no coins del 100 p'abajo...pero si no entras con un palé de fiat, portfolios prósperos se curran cazando chollos...al final, son ciclos. Requieren cierta disciplina e ignorarlas bastante al principio , éso sí.

Y entre quienes estén en unos y otos ciclos, podemos montar un feedback bien wapetón que cada cual administre en la proporción debida.

Sí insisto en lo de subir al top, aunque al ojo se haga jodidillo salir de algo al 20% semanal para entrar en algo que zumba cada mes o equis meses...pero el top es asínnn...cuando sus pumps te alegran la cartera...es que ya estás donde deberías ...y a partir de ahí, es curro que se hace sin mirar...y permite centrarse en otras nuevas.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Y si, también pienso que este año vamos a ver canonizados muchos de los grandes proyectos.



No podemos perdernos la fiesta.A ver el primero en ser bendecido "oficialemente" y que las marujas de la tele hablen de el.

Yo creo que Etherum con el tema del etherum aliance, que ya es mas castuzo que la FED y el BCE, va aser el primero en "salir por la tele"


Todo con permiso de papa BTC, que es el unico mainstream ahora mismo,guste o no.

PD: Si , en el Top siempre se esta mas calentito.


----------



## Bucanero (19 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Es polemico, pero hay que reconocerle sus aciertos.
> 
> Como veis FUEL, en toeria su numeber1 ? le he echado un vistazo, y si, es proyecto ambicioso,generar contratos blockchain en 2 clicks, pero podria qeudar en nada, como todos.
> 
> ...



Si es polemico el hombre, Pero yo por si acaso he metido una puntita en fuel. poca COSA pero por sifo.. lo intento haber que ocurre.

La verdad es que llevo como unos 4 o cinco chicharros como este y Dios dirá si salta la liebre. Os sigo lo que puedo y me gusta que se escriban cosas aunque a veces no sea a gusto de todos. Y este hilo y el Discord estan muy bien y es de lo mejorcito que hay ahora porestos lares. Yo valoró siempre desde el buen estar toda la información. Incluso la falsa o la que pongamos en cuarentena pues detras hay una intención.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Patanegra (19 Feb 2018)

Llevo dos meses y medio con las crypto (que equivale a un año en los otros mercados) y el FOMO de Diciembre casi me arruina. Lo creia curado, pero no he podido evitar meterme ayer y hoy en POLY entre 1.37 y 1.58 dolares. En pleno pumpeo, si, pero para mi que se planta en un top 30 en dias y top 10 en meses.

si alguna le interesa entrar, quizas sea prudente esperar la bajada del 30 al 50% que se produce poco despues casi siempre que entro . ::


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Feb 2018)

o desbanca a bitcoin...todo puede pasar...8:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Llevo dos meses y medio con las crypto (que equivale a un año en los otros mercados) y el FOMO de Diciembre casi me arruina. Lo creia curado, pero no he podido evitar meterme ayer y hoy en POLY entre 1.37 y 1.58 dolares. En pleno pumpeo, si, pero para mi que se planta en un top 30 en dias y top 10 en meses.
> 
> si alguna le interesa entrar, quizas sea prudente esperar la bajada del 30 al 50% que se produce poco despues casi siempre que entro . ::



Que ofrece Poly?

Saludos


----------



## orbeo (19 Feb 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Que ofrece Poly?
> 
> Saludos



Security tokens


----------



## Piotr (19 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Lo de BCH es un claro ejemplo de lo que puede pasar a muchas otras coin si sus equipos no se ponen las pilas a nivel de negocio y como BCH en principio es un producto de pago su gente ya tendria que tenerla como metodo de pago en mas de un sector,fork de BTC para que? para seguir igual? creo que fue mas una pataleta que cambiar la direccion del proyecto.
> 
> Las que relacionadas con la marihuana no le veo futuro a ninguna,salvo como ya dije algun pump puntual,viendo que DASH ya ha enfocado su mirada en el sector,y uno de los fundadores de paypal este metido haciendo publicidad en Bloomberg me dice que mas de un famosete va a hacer mucho ruido y sera un sector al alza durante unos años y todo lo relacionado.
> 
> Para mi la noticia de DASH en la entrada del sector me parece un punto de inflexión para tenerla como top 3 en mi blockfolio y ya ahi se quedara muuucho tiempo,ase unos dias solo,comentaba que los entendidos decían que *VHS se impuso a BETAMAX por el tema del porno* y aqui veo un filon parecido,pero a mi lo que mas me ha gustado es la determinacion de DASH ...Una vez que nuestros socios de ISV completen las integraciones y las pruebas, comenzaremos a abordar a los comerciantes a través de nuestras asociaciones de canales...




No es cierto

Betamax Didn't Lose To VHS Because Of Adult Films - KnowledgeNuts


----------



## Patanegra (19 Feb 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Que ofrece Poly?
> 
> Saludos



A startup raised $59 million in a token sale to usher in the next generation of crypto - Business Insider


----------



## Pablosca (19 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Mi estrategia 2018
> 
> Como segundo nivel de la que comentaba hace semanas sobre el Par ETH/BTC,
> 
> ...



Me gustan tus cuentas y te sigo


----------



## bmbnct (19 Feb 2018)

La famosa web de auriculares Headphones.com - the world's best headphone store acepta pagos en varias criptomonedas. Un "peligro" para los amantes de esta afición


----------



## san_miguel (19 Feb 2018)

Estamos apunto de superar la resistencia, a ver si lo hace..


----------



## plus ultra (19 Feb 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> No es cierto
> 
> Betamax Didn't Lose To VHS Because Of Adult Films - KnowledgeNuts



Yo no he afirmado nada,los que tenemos una edad es lo que hemos oido siempre,y lo que aun hoy se da por sentado que fue lo que ocurrio para que un producto de menor calidad se impusiera a uno mejor,es mas por lo que se, se da de ejemplo en clases economia,negocios,marketing... en todo momento digo que lo decían los entendidos.

Tu en cambio afirmas con un rotundo "no es cierto" y en la fuente que pones solo dice que "PROBABLEMENTE" fue por la diferencia de precio entre ambos,lo que viene a ser la opinion personal del redactor del articulo.

...In the end, what is most likely the biggest contributor to the downfall of Betamax was the price difference...

Si te das cuenta en la misma fuente que ofreces en los comentarios alguien echa por tierra el articulo y da su otra versión de que fue lo que paso,segun el entre otras cosas el primer beta solo permitia 60 minutos mientras que vhs ofrecia un 70% mas, lo que era esencial para grabar peliculas,partidos...por lo que lo hacia un producto mas atractivo pese a ser de menor calidad (imagen).



Y a todo esto,es una buen ejemplo para el mundo cripto,puede que veas un proyecto que es la ostia,pero si su equipo no le da "salida" mejor saltar a algo que veamos que tiene adopción por parte de los usuarios.

Dominancia del BTC 

Si tomamos en cuenta el ultimo pico de ETH el 1 de febrero que fue 23.4% de dominancia,el resto de las principales se ha mantenido o esta un poco por encima, mientras que ETH ha bajado a 18.5% (-5 puntos) y BTC ha subido de 33.3% a un 37.3% (+4 puntos) para mi esta subida esta claro que no es dinero que este entrando de fuera sino un trasvase que si esta semana continua puede arrastrar a todas las demas con un efecto "bola de nieve" que ha su vez aga llamar al FIAT nuevamente.


----------



## tixel (19 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Lo de BCH es un claro ejemplo de lo que puede pasar a muchas otras coin si sus equipos no se ponen las pilas a nivel de negocio y como BCH en principio es un producto de pago su gente ya tendria que tenerla como metodo de pago en mas de un sector,fork de BTC para que? para seguir igual? creo que fue mas una pataleta que cambiar la direccion del proyecto.
> 
> Las que relacionadas con la marihuana no le veo futuro a ninguna,salvo como ya dije algun pump puntual,viendo que DASH ya ha enfocado su mirada en el sector,y uno de los fundadores de paypal este metido haciendo publicidad en Bloomberg me dice que mas de un famosete va a hacer mucho ruido y sera un sector al alza durante unos años y todo lo relacionado.
> 
> Para mi la noticia de DASH en la entrada del sector me parece un punto de inflexión para tenerla como top 3 en mi blockfolio y ya ahi se quedara muuucho tiempo,ase unos dias solo,comentaba que los entendidos decían que VHS se impuso a BETAMAX por el tema del porno y aqui veo un filon parecido,pero a mi lo que mas me ha gustado es la determinacion de DASH ...Una vez que nuestros socios de ISV completen las integraciones y las pruebas, comenzaremos a abordar a los comerciantes a través de nuestras asociaciones de canales...



Pues ya diras que hace el tio o tios esos acumulando bch como bestias a cualquier precio desde Octubre. Ya van por 440 mil, en su momento más de mil millones de euros. Y aún no ha vendido una.
No creo que bch sea ninguna pataleta, es llevar a bitcoin al sitio de donde no debio salir. Y en cuanto adopción están logrando avances, raro es el día que no sale alguién anunciando que lo soporta y su reddit no para de crecer. Y en meses tiene un incremento de capacidad hasta los 32 Mb que permitirá tantas tps como paypal. Sbi holding dice que la está minando y hay bastantes noticias positivas.
Yo tengo bastantes esperanzas en ella, pero tiene que pumpear pronto.


----------



## davitin (19 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que ni de coña se toma en serio al gilipollas de clapham? Para mí está claro que es un troll: no da ni una, suelta chorradas de chevys y goyim para justificar que escribe a las tantas de la noche y es un veleta para todo.



A mí lo que me sorprende es que todavía haya gente en el foro que no se de cuenta de que el 90% de los "foreros" que escriben en este foro son comunities a sueldo puestos para animar el foro y no foreros reales.

Alguno se debería tomar una tila antes de encender el ordenador.


----------



## san_miguel (19 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Mi estrategia 2018
> 
> Como segundo nivel de la que comentaba hace semanas sobre el Par ETH/BTC,
> 
> ...



De cuento de la lechera nada, yo veo el objetivo 10x perfectamente factible NF. Yo también me subo al barco.

Buen proyecto.

Supply 150M en circulación 75M, puesto 89 del market y precio 3 usd.

Supogamos que por fin aprueban los ETF sobre BTC y ETH, entrará pasta de minoristas a paladas. El market general actual es de 500k Millones, a finales de año puede ser que lleguemos a los 3Billones como poco, con precio de BTC en 45k y ETH mínimo 4 o 5k.

A poco que lo haga bien enigma tienes el 10x, yo apuesto por 150usd (50x) para enigma a final de año, vendré a recoger mi OWNED encantado el 1º de enero de 2019 si no se cumple.


----------



## Pablosca (19 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> De cuento de la lechera nada, yo veo el objetivo 10x perfectamente factible NF. Yo también me subo al barco.
> 
> Buen proyecto.
> 
> ...



Entre tú y NF me estáis alegrando la tarde. Hace algunos días decidí holdear una moneda por primera vez, por la información que trascendía acerca de ENG, pero siempre me termina entrando FOMO con alguna otra que ves disparada. Me tira mucho el ponerme a corto y así he conseguido ir rentabilizando la calderilla que puse en diciembre cuando entré. Con un x3 tal y como está de parado el asunto me daba por más que satisfecho pero sí que es de esos proyectos que no se entiende que no estén más arriba en el marketcap. Desde luego el margen de mejora es enorme. No muevo ni un sat de ahí, ya nos contaremos en unos meses 

P.D. Pasa una cosa muy interesante y es que en tres días de bajada de ENG con respecto a BTC, -algo menos de un 15%-, el valor en dólares no ha bajado ni un centavo. A poco que recupere la posición que tenía se producirá un beneficio en FIAT bastante interesante.


----------



## plus ultra (19 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Pues ya diras que hace el tio o tios esos acumulando bch como bestias a cualquier precio desde Octubre. Ya van por 440 mil, en su momento más de mil millones de euros. Y aún no ha vendido una.
> No creo que bch sea ninguna pataleta, es llevar a bitcoin al sitio de donde no debio salir. Y en cuanto adopción están logrando avances, raro es el día que no sale alguién anunciando que lo soporta y su reddit no para de crecer. Y en meses tiene un incremento de capacidad hasta los 32 Mb que permitirá tantas tps como paypal. Sbi holding dice que la está minando y hay bastantes noticias positivas.
> Yo tengo bastantes esperanzas en ella, pero tiene que pumpear pronto.



Que alguien este acumulando es un dato, bueno desde luego para el que tiene esperanzas,pero es un dato mas seguramente hay wallet parecidos en todas las principales.

Referente a la adopcion a mi me es irrelevante que ciertos clientes,si no son notorios la acojan,esto viene a decir que por ejemplo no tiene mucho interes que todos los dias un restaurante o un hotel la adopten ,lo interesante es atacar un sector o por lo menos, si es un unico cliente que sea ebay,amazon,mcdonalds... eso si es un dato relevante.

En cuanto a los 32mb es como si yo te replico en BTC con Lightning network,primero es tenerlo operativo y luego hablamos.

Con todo esto no quiero decir que no llegue a nada sino que para mi no han hecho nada para como has dicho tu dejar a BTC del sitio que nunca debió salir,cualquier mejora que implementen en BTC le puede hacer muchísimo mas daño que a cualquier otra.


----------



## san_miguel (19 Feb 2018)

Bueno y os pongo lo que es para mi el proyectazo tapado de este año con blockchain propia, lleva un año de desarrollo. Lo pongo con mayúsculas BOSCOIN.

BOSCOIN

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubbler (19 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## tixel (19 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Que alguien este acumulando es un dato, bueno desde luego para el que tiene esperanzas,pero es un dato mas seguramente hay wallet parecidos en todas las principales.
> 
> Referente a la adopcion a mi me es irrelevante que ciertos clientes,si no son notorios la acojan,esto viene a decir que por ejemplo no tiene mucho interes que todos los dias un restaurante o un hotel la adopten ,lo interesante es atacar un sector o por lo menos, si es un unico cliente que sea ebay,amazon,mcdonalds... eso si es un dato relevante.
> 
> ...



No creo que haya muchas carteras de coins que hayan acumulado el equivalente a 1000 millines de euros desde Octubre hasta aquí, 4 meses. De hecho no creo que haya ni una.
Hombre decir que la adopción no es importante me parece delirante. De hecho creo que es la metrica más importante, por encima del precio, volumen, etc. Y quiza bitpay no te parezca un actor relevante, pero a otra mucha gente si se lo parece.
Y el aumento a 32 Mb no se que tiene que ver con la ln que es humo, es algo que van a sacar en Mayo creo, si o si. O sea que no hay duda de que va a pasar.


----------



## lurker (19 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Bueno y os pongo lo que es para mi el proyectazo tapado de este año con blockchain propia, lleva un año de desarrollo. Lo pongo con mayúsculas BOSCOIN.
> 
> BOSCOIN
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



lleva acumulando días. A partir de marzo el despegue con la alpha, los masternodes, mas exchanges etc etc 

pepino inc.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> No podemos perdernos la fiesta.A ver el primero en ser bendecido "oficialemente" y que las marujas de la tele hablen de el.
> 
> Yo creo que Etherum con el tema del etherum aliance, que ya es mas castuzo que la FED y el BCE, va aser el primero en "salir por la tele"
> 
> ...



Ethereum para mi es el que mas papeletas tiene. Ripple a mi no me gusta, pero es muy castuza y podrían promocionarla. Y otras si hacen grandes anuncios de asociaciones empresariales o innovaciones tecnológicas pueden acabar en el candelero.
No obstante, cuando la tele patria hable bien de las cryptos sabed que toca correción, ya ha ocurrido este año.


----------



## Claudius (19 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> ...Una vez que nuestros socios de ISV completen las integraciones y las pruebas, comenzaremos a abordar a los comerciantes a través de nuestras asociaciones de canales...



Esas declaraciones serían de la empresa que ha desarrollado un marketplace b2b/c basado en la chain de Dash. No de Dash.

La tesorería de Dash, financió el proyecto, a cambio de que para toda la red de contactos de empresas de Alt Thirty Six ser el procesador de pagos
Dash Powers US Marijuana Industry Via Digital Payments Partnership &mdash; Dash

Para que lo entendamos a lo español es como si una empresa que gestiona el 61% de la cadena de suministro de la patata en España, decidiera implementar Dash como sistema de pago y gestión financiera de todo su holding, y todos los socios de su cadena, productores, distribuidores, mayoristas y clientes les 'impusiera' el software prescindiéndo de bancos.
Y lo mejor de todo, la inversión *G R A T I S*, por el acuerdo de exclusividad de usar su cadena.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Supogamos que por fin aprueban los ETF sobre BTC y ETH, entrará pasta de minoristas a paladas. El market general actual es de 500k Millones, a finales de año puede ser que lleguemos a los 3Billones como poco, con precio de BTC en 45k y ETH mínimo 4 o 5k.



Aquiesta el tema, aqui esta el tema.
Simplemente la marea lo subira todo.
Sera dificil perder en cualquier cosa, pero hay q estar dentro.Algunos trenes iran a 10 otros iran a 100 

O no.


----------



## plus ultra (19 Feb 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Esas declaraciones serían de la empresa que ha desarrollado un marketplace b2b/c basado en la chain de Dash. No de Dash.
> 
> La tesorería de Dash, financió el proyecto, a cambio de que para toda la red de contactos de empresas de Alt Thirty Six ser el procesador de pagos
> Dash Powers US Marijuana Industry Via Digital Payments Partnership &mdash; Dash
> ...



Y a efectos prácticos no viene a ser lo mismo?


----------



## Claudius (19 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Y a efectos prácticos no viene a ser lo mismo?



Solo quería precisar que la empresa es una cosa y dash otra y la primera que tiene un partnership con Dash, no es Dash. Y cualquiera, en cualquier parte del mundo puede hacer partnerships..  si se llega a acuerdos.

En Irlanda otra ha desarrollado una pulsera para pagar en eventos tipo festivales de música (esa tech. ya existe) y ahora la están promocionando.


----------



## plus ultra (19 Feb 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Solo quería precisar que la empresa es una cosa y dash otra y la primera que tiene un partnership con Dash, no es Dash. Y cualquiera, en cualquier parte del mundo puede hacer partnerships..  si se llega a acuerdos.
> 
> En Irlanda otra ha desarrollado una pulsera para pagar en eventos tipo festivales de música (esa tech. ya existe) y ahora la están promocionando.




Bueno,como quieras, te admito pulpo como animal de compañía, si rajoy dice que celebra elecciones el año que viene, para unos lo dira rajoy,para otros el presidente del gobierno de españa,claro que no es lo mismo que lo diga en una rueda de prensa como presidente del gobierno que en una entrevista a las 21:00 en tv dodne ya no le es,y bueno lo de la rueda de prensa a mi tampoco me queda claro para darle veracida no se si tendria que hacerlo desde el parlamento y no digamos ya si quien lo anuncia es santamaria o cualquier ministro.

...La tesorería de Dash, financió el proyecto, a cambio de que para toda la red de contactos de empresas de Alt Thirty Six ser el procesador de pagos
Dash Powers US Marijuana Industry Via Digital Payments Partnership &mdash; Dash...

Ese comentario asi vendria a decir que BBVA no tiene nada que ver con coinbase,es todo cosa de Ventures...

Si te vas a tomar todas las noticias asi con ese tecnicismo,eso de especulación no tiene nada y el hilo "creo" que "iba" de eso aparte que opino que en gran medida de los que estan metiendo pasta aqui en el ultimo tiempo es simple y llanamente por eso.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (19 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Bueno y os pongo lo que es para mi el proyectazo tapado de este año con blockchain propia, lleva un año de desarrollo. Lo pongo con mayúsculas BOSCOIN.
> 
> BOSCOIN
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Ahora esta a 0,6 $ cuando su maximo ha sido a 7$, desde luego si es por recuperar terreno perdido tiene de sobra para pegar el subidon padre.....ienso:


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (19 Feb 2018)

¿Hay novedades de las supuestas nuevas monedas que iba a soportar coinbase el 1Q?


----------



## Luizmi (19 Feb 2018)

Qué opinais de meterle ahora a DECENT (DCT)? blockchain propia orientada a contenidos, parece un proyecto muy avanzado, el proyecto SophiaTX (blockchain para ERPs, SAP, etc) van a montar su blockchain con la tecnología Decent.
Tienen varios proyectos interesantes con esta blockchain como ALAX a medias con desarroladores de juegos (dragonfly) para distribución de juegos en paises emergentes, el tema es que ha caido mucho y puede ser buen momento para entrar.

Y por otro lado que pasa con NANO? no era la requetereostia de proyecto? lo del hackeo ha sido para tanto para que siga bajando y bajando? alguien tienen info si el proyecto esta tocado?


----------



## Lionel Essrog (19 Feb 2018)

Joder qué nivel hay por aqui en comparación a Forocoches... Qué opinais por aqui de LEND?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (19 Feb 2018)

Lionel Essrog dijo:


> Joder qué nivel hay por aqui en comparación a Forocoches... Qué opinais por aqui de LEND?



Yo estoy dentro desde la ICO por varios motivos:

1. Me parece una idea práctica: veo un valor real en utilizar la Blockchain para que haya un registro de los préstamos y las transacciones que se hagan en su red, de quien es cumplidor y de quién un moroso, etc.
2. Permite a los usuarios de criptomonedas hacer préstamos con criptos que los respalden, funcionando de hecho al margen de los bancos y sus intereses abusivos.
3. En mi opinión el equipo es bastante activo: en lo que va de años han hecho una primera App para hacer esas transacciones y un airdrop.
4. Si te interesa por hacer flipping el token se ha ido revalorizando poco a poco (desde precios de ICO, claro).

Con todo, como puedes imaginarte yo no soy neutral. Si no lo has hecho ya, aquí puedes ver su white paper y cómo funciona el tema de los préstamos: ETHLend


----------



## Lionel Essrog (19 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro desde la ICO por varios motivos:
> 
> 1. Me parece una idea práctica: veo un valor real en utilizar la Blockchain para que haya un registro de los préstamos y las transacciones que se hagan en su red, de quien es cumplidor y de quién un moroso, etc.
> 2. Permite a los usuarios de criptomonedas hacer préstamos con criptos que los respalden, funcionando de hecho al margen de los bancos y sus intereses abusivos.
> ...



No, si yo entré en LEND ya hace un... Pues poco antes del gran bajón, compré a 0,12 USD y mojé los pantalones con la subida a 0,44 USD. Pero desde entonces la verdad es que ha habido poco movimiento, desde antes de ayer parece que se quiere mover un poco, pero no sé.


----------



## davitin (19 Feb 2018)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Ahora esta a 0,6 $ cuando su maximo ha sido a 7$, desde luego si es por recuperar terreno perdido tiene de sobra para pegar el subidon padre.....ienso:



Hombre, por eso tampoco te guies...hay monedas que llegan a un pico y ya no recuperan mas ese nivel.


----------



## species8472 (19 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> A mí lo que me sorprende es que todavía haya gente en el foro que no se de cuenta de que el 90% de los "foreros" que escriben en este foro son comunities a sueldo puestos para animar el foro y no foreros reales.
> 
> Alguno se debería tomar una tila antes de encender el ordenador.



Pues la verdad es que tenéis razón, pero no puedo dejar de estarle agradecido por la pesadez con Zoin. Gracias a tanto dar la lata me dió por informarme a ver que era esa alta que no llegaba ni a 300K de market cap y tras lo que ví metí medio bitcoin en Septiembre, cuando no valía ni 5 cts. Mucho tiene que bajar ahora para que entre en pérdidas. Lo gordo es que no vendo porque cada vez me gusta más el camino que toma el proyecto y la comunidad. Solo veo un problema grande, que es la dificultad para salir de Crytopia y entrar en un exchange potente. Pero una vez que se logre, y se acabará logrando creo que casi seguro, puede hacer otro X10 perfectamente

---------- Post added 19-feb-2018 at 20:29 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> ETH euro, en mi opinión va adelantada, por eso está frenada, y acumula energía... si salta la barrera.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-feb-2018 at 16:32 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo sería prudente, creo que le toca caida de vuelta hasta los 6.000 y hacer doble suelo para lateralizar hasta mediados de Marzo y ahí si empezar a subir fuerte rompiendo resistencias. Hasta que no vea 3 velas diarias seguidas por encima de la resistencia creo que es mejor no entrar


----------



## Bucanero (19 Feb 2018)

Bueno he entrado en Enigma por vuestra culpa jejeje es broma. Me habeís convencido y también en la otra de San miguel. Vendi Agoras token y me he cambiado a algo más solido. 

Estoy con la idea o la impresión de que el pistoletazo bueno va a ser cuando superemos los 12000 de btc. Mientras, subimos un poco, pero las altcoins secundarías como ENG o TRX las veo algo paradas y creo que le falta que papa btc supere los 12000 y rompa el canal de bajada.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## davitin (19 Feb 2018)

Por cierto, para los que les mole el tema de los masternodes...a parte de la pagina masternodes.pro que algun forero comento hace tiempo, tambien esta esta, que parece mas completa o al menos hay mas proyectos listados:

MasterNodes.online


----------



## Kukulkam (19 Feb 2018)




----------



## species8472 (19 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Cómo véis Red Pulse RPX?
> 
> Listada en Binance (y el primer mercado), la primera token de NEO, total supply 1.358.371.250 RPX, inflación del 5% anual, es un token (aparte de otras cosas) para el gran hermano del gobierno chino.
> 
> ...



Me he metido y por lo que entendido va a ser como un portal de noticias económicas de China...no em parece gran cosa salvoq ue haya algo que me esté perdiendo

---------- Post added 19-feb-2018 at 20:41 ----------




juli dijo:


> Bueno...estamos en lo de siempre : ENIGMA será tan cojonuda si cumple su cháchara como tan peligrosa si se queda en éso. Sobre el papel , es absolutamente deslumbrante, tanto por su planteamiento per sé...*como por la capacidad de que revierta en otras blockchains*, cuestión clave en todo lo referente a ENIGMA.
> 
> Da mucha paz, en un contexto en que cualquier discord o hilo oficial de BTCtalk está petáo de acusaciones de SCAM, que en su discord oficial tengan in hilo ex profeso para devs que adopten su código para recrearlo a sus anchas... Éso debería ser una espléndida "prueba del algodón " para profanos , pues los programadores implicados pondrían picharriba cualquier marrón evidente. Y la verdá es que se les ve SÚPER seducidos...
> 
> ...



A Enigma voy a entrarle si o sí, pero creo que aún bajará algo hasta mediados de Marzo (ella y todas). Si me equivoco pues compraré menos porque estará más caro


----------



## juli (19 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> ... a finales de año puede ser que lleguemos a los 3Billones como poco...



El otro día le daba alguna welta a éso...el bajón de Julio se fue a 70y poco mil millones de pavos...y el ATH de fin de año, como 840 mil , es decir, se multiplicó 12 veces...y posiblemente fue la primera entrada "generosa" de pasta seria ( ojo,que no "generalizada" que puede ser la que toque proximamente ).

Aquí queda mucha vuelta, caídas, subidas...OK, no problemo, se puede ver de todo y sin que sea el puto fin del mundo, que es lo que aflora en esa tesitura desde que todo ésto empezó...pero creo que el próximo latigazo, y no hablo de fin de año, sino de verano...que se ponga en un x10 es perfectamente razonable ( y en el próximo bajón fuerte, un x4 repecto a este dump anterior iría por debajo de la media - y es que , de hecho, tanto este x4 LARGO como el x12 anterior YA LOS HEMOS VISTO - ).

Por éso lo de razonable y sin cuentolecherismos...pues aunque no es cuestión de fliparse, creo que hay 2 factores muy a favor : Los roadmaps, al borde de operativas como dinero perfectamente manejable...y la sonrisa desde la que establishment parece acoger actualmente todo ésto, al menos en Occidente. Ésto puede representar muuucha pasta legal, mucha empresa subiéndose al carro y mucha borregada empujando., un salto cualitativo del que posiblemente apenos hayamos visto la patita este año.


----------



## davitin (19 Feb 2018)

Con chaincoin te puedes montar un masternode por unos 300 dolares...en el hilo de bitcointalk dicen que estan repartiendo beneficios sin problemas...eso si, aun no me he enterado de que va ese proyecto::


----------



## juli (19 Feb 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Me he metido y por lo que entendido va a ser como un portal de noticias económicas de China...no em parece gran cosa salvoq ue haya algo que me esté perdiendo
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-feb-2018 at 20:41 ----------
> 
> ...



Estaría redondo que algún forero que ande programando se diera unas vueltas por su discordd y comentase de primera mano cómo se ve por el colectivo de desarrolladores.

La pinta , desde la barrera, es acojonante...y de una ENIGMA empujada y escalable...ufff..mejor no pensar y ponerse a soltar paridas... pero esa capacidad de acoplarse CON TODO, se ve en pocos proyectos "de segunda", eh ?


----------



## Claudius (19 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Si te vas a tomar todas las noticias asi con ese tecnicismo,eso de especulación no tiene nada y el hilo "creo" que "iba" de eso aparte que opino que en gran medida de los que estan metiendo pasta aqui en el ultimo tiempo es simple y llanamente por eso.



Bueno, es que en otra época y estructura de este foro, decidí adoptar este hilo para hablar de aquello que no fuera btc, ya que solo había 2 hilos que localizaba fácilmente y tuvieran usuarios, el de btc y este, y era también (para mi un caos), y bueno comentaba de todo un poco del ecosistema.
Pero bueno, con la estructura actual si que puedo dejar esa actitud.

Aunque la gente migra a discords y telegrams por lo que veo. (círculos más cerrados, menos pluralidad, menos conocimientos)


----------



## stiff upper lip (19 Feb 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> Qué opinais de meterle ahora a DECENT (DCT)? blockchain propia orientada a contenidos, parece un proyecto muy avanzado, el proyecto SophiaTX (blockchain para ERPs, SAP, etc) van a montar su blockchain con la tecnología Decent.
> Tienen varios proyectos interesantes con esta blockchain como ALAX a medias con desarroladores de juegos (dragonfly) para distribución de juegos en paises emergentes, el tema es que ha caido mucho y puede ser buen momento para entrar.
> 
> Y por otro lado que pasa con NANO? no era la requetereostia de proyecto? lo del hackeo ha sido para tanto para que siga bajando y bajando? alguien tienen info si el proyecto esta tocado?



La veo infravalorada, llegó a estar a 3 en el pico, y es una de las criptos que ya hace cosas, es una realidad. No sé por qué no está a 20 por lo menos.


----------



## davitin (19 Feb 2018)

Chicos, estoy valorando meterle pasta a estas, principalmente por lo que leo aquí, son una buena selección para holdear en 2018?:

-OmiseGo.
-Enigma.
-Eos.
-Ardor.
-wagger.
-Utrust.
-Boscoin.
-Triggers.

Así como reforzar mis posiciones en Iota, Iot chain y Sonm.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (20 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos, estoy valorando meterle pasta a estas, principalmente por lo que leo aquí, son una buena selección para holdear en 2018?:
> 
> -OmiseGo.
> -Enigma.
> ...



Mírate también Pareto, Hedge, Ziliqa y Nebulas


----------



## juli (20 Feb 2018)

JOJOJO !!!...MyByt ANULA la segunda fase de venta de Tokens, que iba a duplicar el Cap. ::

MyBit caps token supply at 2.8 million, no additional tokensale.

Se guardan en la recámara un 15% sólo para caso de que sean absolutamente necesarios fondos para expansión ( que era el propósito de la 2ª fase y que han descartado por no ser necesarios - se los podían haber embcháo de cualquier modo - y porque percibieron desde el primer momento que "diluían" las posiciones de los jolders )

Así, pues, todo un gesto de honradez , cuando siempre dieron por sentado que su intención era duplicar...y se lo podían haber permitido perfectamente, en la línea del yolovalguismo habitual de ICOs y otras yerbas. 

OLÉ !...SÍ SEÑOR !!! ( y cada vez me creo más que estos tipos van a hacer una blockchain jugosota, ajustada en precios - siempre lo han presentado así - y muy, muy particular ). 

Gran medida, un gallifante...y de putísima madre, maifrén. 


Por cierto, ahora sí que puede decirse : Proyecto muy especial de rentar dispositivos IOT, drones, etc... con un cap DE PUTA RISA...y una disposicón, en cuanto a honestidad...pues, en fn. a los hechos me remito .


----------



## species8472 (20 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos, estoy valorando meterle pasta a estas, principalmente por lo que leo aquí, son una buena selección para holdear en 2018?:
> 
> -OmiseGo.
> -Enigma.
> ...



Te comento de las que sé:
-Enigma, no estoy pero estaré, por lo que estoy viendo puede ser top, pero cuando digo top es top 10, sin problemas
-Wagerr, compre cuando estaba a 7 céntimos en Agosto y aguanté incluso con minusvalías del 50% durante meses hasta el 15 de Enero que eso ya fué una tomadura de pelo. Mantengo para un masternodo y no creo que aumente nunca mi posición a lo que tenía y ya me duele porque fue mi entrada en el mundo crypto, pero con cabeza creo que no debería. Idea muy buena, ejecucción por ahora muy mediocre, competencia al alza. Sacaron el 16 de Febrero por fin la blockchain (con un mes de retraso) y lleva hoy medio día atascada en el bloque 5532 por las trasnferencias que ha habido de waves a la wallet. Ya pueden mejorar si quieren llevar cientos de miles apuestas en vivo. Telegram de solo 2K pero muy activo.
-Sonm, buena pinta y con potencial. Creo que irá a más. Algo parada estos meses. Me parece una apuesta relativamente segura que irá creciendo pero sin el potencial explosivo de otras. Telegram de 7K

Hasta aquí las que tengo de las que has dicho.

Te recomiendo que mires también:
-Ins Ecosystem. Para mi tiene potencial de hacer un X100 de aquí a 2020 y de ahí para arriba. Puentear a los wallmarts y carrefours es el sueño de Cocacola, Unillever, Nestle, etc. Si logran crear una alianza como la que tiene Ethereum pero de productores para venta directa el límite es infinto. Telegram de 20K y con un volumen de negociación que ha llegado a estar en casi 30M€ diarios para un market cap que estaba en 50M€. En cuanto saquen algo solido con algun partnership cerrado el boom puede ser espectacular. 
-Zoin. Apuesta de riesgo y amada u odiada en este foro. Yo me encuentro entre los que la aman. Objetivamente creo que tiene potencial de un X10 simplemente por comparación con sus pares, a los que creo que mejora. Además en mi caso hay casi un llamado esotérico o extrañamente coincidente, pero bueno, esto da para otro tema. Comunidad pequeña 1K en telegram, pero creciendo y muy participativa y bajo mi punto de vista la más sana. Es donde menos veo hablar de lambos y más de lo que hace la moneda, desarrollos, roadmaps, colaboraciones, etc. El equipo de desarrollo bajo mi punto de vista, que es de total amateur, es muy bueno. En unos meses y casi sin recursos han hecho mucho, mucho más que wagerr que tienen millones a su disposición. Debido a los pocos recursos no pueden comprar entrar en un exchange gordo, pero cuando lo logren y el volumen aumente se va a notar.
-DataWallet. App en versión alpha, Drapper y el CEO de Sales Force como inversores. Monetizar los datos de los usuarios, como Ins si lo logran hacer bien el límite es infinito. ICO llena de ballenas, para bien y para mal (hasta el 90% han puesto más de 50K$). Acuerdos en marcha. Ahora mismo solo está en Etherdelta creo y cotiza por debajo de precio de ICO. En cuanto la versión Alpha de la app mejore algo y entre en un exchange potente creo que da para un X3 en el corto plazo y a largo en plan 2020 puede ser muchísimo


----------



## juli (20 Feb 2018)

*MYBIT* , ya en 2 cifras...y pumpeando ahora mismo. Me suena por algún post cruzado que al menos un forero se subió al carro ( japi veive chú iú  )

Clitoridiana de puritita plusmarca...el día que saquen algo concreto, lo que sea ( Contrataron gestión de marketing pro hace mes y pico )...ni te cuento el fucking revolcón que puede dar ésto.

*edito :* Ahora que lo pienso, no sería muy descabellado pensar que, con asesores al mando , que sin duda habrán influído lo suyo en la decisión de la anulación ( pseudo-quema) de tokens...se guarden algún movimiento inmediato en la manga que soltar en estos días en que la medida está calentita...y el supply, más corto que nunca.

Por cierto...los beneficios del team se reducen al hodl original de fichas. Cojonuda onda que transmite un ENORME grado de compromiso . ( La ICO, de unos pírricos 2 kilos...Rara Avis en Shitland ).



---------- Post added 20-feb-2018 at 01:04 ----------

Al hilo de algún coment sobre Dash financiando el sector y respecto a blockchains de Maritxu ( terapéuticas, de género para grow shops, lúdicas, etc. , que hay 1000 planteamientos...) .

Si recordais, Paragon tuo un ICO "para pijos" yankees : Lanzamiento a todo trapo, entradas SÚPER restrictivas ( 25.000 pavos mínimo por 10.000 tokens - a 2,5 $ cada - ).

Como se le pase por la imaginación retomar sus eteeeernosss 0,25$ ( que se lo digan a quienes se mamaron la ICO ) ...le meto una hoxtia a largo que la dejo tiritando.

Recaudaron un PASTROLlÖN de escándalo y andan tirando de media a saco, nena hipermona como imagen del cotarro, etc...

Se ma hace algo así como STOX en el sector de las apuestas : MUUUUCHA PASTA Y ZUMBARÁ. ( De hecho, un fiasco del calibre deREUPERAR la pasta de la ICO - que objetivo más "de andar por casa" , no cabe - ...sería un pedazo de x10 ).

A esos 0,25 , te pillas los 10.000 tokens de la ICO pagados a 25 trompos, por 2.500. Matemática pura.


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (20 Feb 2018)

Vaya pinta mybit

A investigar

La de stox, aunque tiene buen team y acuerdos y está para funcionar, no acabo de ver lo de las apuestas con criptos. Me han dejado hacer apuesta gratis en su web. A ver si saco alguna más o veo como va lo que pretenden.


----------



## davitin (20 Feb 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Te comento de las que sé:
> -Enigma, no estoy pero estaré, por lo que estoy viendo puede ser top, pero cuando digo top es top 10, sin problemas
> -Wagerr, compre cuando estaba a 7 céntimos en Agosto y aguanté incluso con minusvalías del 50% durante meses hasta el 15 de Enero que eso ya fué una tomadura de pelo. Mantengo para un masternodo y no creo que aumente nunca mi posición a lo que tenía y ya me duele porque fue mi entrada en el mundo crypto, pero con cabeza creo que no debería. Idea muy buena, ejecucción por ahora muy mediocre, competencia al alza. Sacaron el 16 de Febrero por fin la blockchain (con un mes de retraso) y lleva hoy medio día atascada en el bloque 5532 por las trasnferencias que ha habido de waves a la wallet. Ya pueden mejorar si quieren llevar cientos de miles apuestas en vivo. Telegram de solo 2K pero muy activo.
> -Sonm, buena pinta y con potencial. Creo que irá a más. Algo parada estos meses. Me parece una apuesta relativamente segura que irá creciendo pero sin el potencial explosivo de otras. Telegram de 7K
> ...



Gracias, pedazo de post.

Una cosa...datawallet no es algo parecido a DATUM? a esta ultima le meti pasta cuando esta a 0.11 centavos (la hija puta ahora esta a 0.05, pero tiene potencial)...tambien va de vender datos de redes sociales, aparatos IOT (sinergia con IOTA), etc...las pruebas de la red empiezan en marzo y el producto estara terminado para junio de este año.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Feb 2018)

Se esta desmadrando BTC? como siga a este ritmo bien, pero si acelera,se convertira en bujero negro. Dominance 38% oju oju

Cuidado con el abuelo que las mete dobladas y rapidas.

INS,BOSCOIN.. me gustan ..ENG tambien, pero creo que no le ha llegado el momento todavia, si pumpea pues entrare mas caro,pero diria que le toca un poco de lateral bajista. O no.

STOC hay que tenre alguna simplemente pq esta barata y tiene potencial.La puntita.
BOSCOIN meti puntita ayer a 0.601, ahora esta a 0.63 a ver si que tal.Los nodos un poco caritos no? 40k chapas 

A veces toca sembrar, y a veces toca esperar a que crezcan sin tocar nada.
Para mi siempre es la parte mas dificil, como culo inquieto que soy.
Como llevais las epocas de "las esperas"?


----------



## san_miguel (20 Feb 2018)

BTC atacando la resistencia de 11470, si la supera nos vamos al R2 del pivot marcado en 11916usd aprox


----------



## Pablosca (20 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> BTC atacando la resistencia de 11470, si la supera nos vamos al R2 del pivot marcado en 11916usd aprox



11500 superado con facilidad,al menos en Binance.


----------



## juli (20 Feb 2018)

ClanesDeLaLuna dijo:


> Vaya pinta mybit
> 
> A investigar
> 
> La de stox, aunque tiene buen team y acuerdos y está para funcionar, no acabo de ver lo de las apuestas con criptos. Me han dejado hacer apuesta gratis en su web. A ver si saco alguna más o veo como va lo que pretenden.



Mybit son tan "austeros" ( bueno ) como vagos ( malo ). Lo de ayer es cojonudo...mientras vayan a algún lado, claro ( estaría muy bien algún anuncio ya, como comentaba ayer ). 

En los 10$ alguien descargó ayer una buena mortarada, por cierto.

---------------

La remontada general ( siempre pendiente de drenajes del cap del 20-30% , marca de la casa ) tiene un matiz que a ver por dónde tira y no es sólo la fuerza de BTC...sino la flojera de un ETH ( & cascada ) que iba como un tiro tanto en ATH como bajando.

El resto, en proporción.


----------



## bubbler (20 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## arras2 (20 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Se esta desmadrando BTC? como siga a este ritmo bien, pero si acelera,se convertira en bujero negro. Dominance 38% oju oju
> 
> Cuidado con el abuelo que las mete dobladas y rapidas.
> 
> ...



Yo ya lo noto, toda la morralla que llevo bajando aun más...Esto es la ruina :XX:. Me como la bajada, y me como el agujero negro.


----------



## juli (20 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo ya lo noto, toda la morralla que llevo bajando aun más...Esto es la ruina :XX:. Me como la bajada, y me como el agujero negro.



Mira si el Hobbit debería estar dando la jeta y twiteando de su curro en lugar de hacerloi del sexo de los ángeles.


----------



## horik (20 Feb 2018)

Cuidado con los exchanges, después de coinsmarkets.com, que lleva semanas sin posibilidad de operar, ahora C-CEX está caída y con mala pinta.


----------



## arras2 (20 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Mira si el Hobbit debería estar dando la jeta y twiteando de su curro en lugar de hacerloi del sexo de los ángeles.



Si, con sus comentarios sobre icos, sobre caídas de mercado, etc... No sé que coño hacen ahí.


----------



## bubbler (20 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## tixel (20 Feb 2018)

Una pregunta para los que teneís tantas monedas. ¿Como las gestionais? Las dejais en el exchange o teneís una cartera para cada una o que. Y si las teneís en su wallet, ¿no es un caos?
A mi es que muchas veces me dá una pereza de la ostia pillar alguna porque guardarlas es un caos y acordarte de donde las tienes y demás es un cristo. Hay veces que pienso en solo comprar las que puedo guardar en el ledger nano.


----------



## juli (20 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Si, con sus comentarios sobre icos, sobre caídas de mercado, etc... No sé que coño hacen ahí.



Simple. Salirse de donde coño deberían estar.

El, su viejo y la awela que fuma. Cualquier día Mickey Mouse contando un chiste.

Con la castuza occidental ladrando a los 4 vientos que abraza la blockchain...lo suyo era candidatarse. Qué cojones tendrá que largar el pollo sobre si los jolders van a palmar su pasta y pinículas parejas ( cosa que además, 100% seguro que le importa una fucking mierder).

Que largue cómo anda Plasma y si las fechas de Mayo son las que hay que considerar para su salida. Peo no...éso, de refilón, sin firma y "nahide sabe cómo ha sío"...

Hace como un mes salí del discord de ENIGMA de una mala hoxtia que flixpas...se montan un streaming "transparante de la muélte" y , claro, pregunta nº 1 : Cuánto por Mnode ???

Respuesta : "Mierda, que os follen, la especulación es Becebú, ETA y Bin Laden"...y tira millas & que se mueran los feos. ( especulando con su posición de manejo de info al 300%, por supuestón ).

Toda esta panda , de hecho, cualquier pelanas integráo en estos esquemas, hace la goma como le sale de los cojones y los sin duda especulatas,a voluntá, son ellos. Por éso me atraen (ojo, con pinzas ) actitudes como la de Mybit. Estoy de pasteleo hasta los wevox. Y una reflexión ( sin querer abrir ninguna lata oxtópik ad eternum ) : Nos damos cuenta de cómo ha trascendido una cuestión estética como la corrección política...a absolutamente todos los estratos sociales ? Cualquier hijo de puta se puede permitir - transparencia en boca, tócate los wevox - decirte en la puta cara : "Lo importante y lo trascendente...que te lo responda tu puta madre" ...y quedarse tan ancho pero es que encima, fardar de "trasnpareitor", hay que joderse. Como el 90% es borregada suknor...al cajón y asunto ventiláo con 4 demagogias de parvulario : CUALQUIER PERSONA PÚBLICA ES UN ES POLÍTICUCHO EN POTENCIA : Ése es el gran logro de la corrección política imperante.

La especulación informativa y su tráfico de inluencias inherente E IMPUNE Y PRACTICAMENTE DESRREGULADA es el puto pan nuestro de cada día y el elemento de distorisión number uán sobre el que impunemente se levantan el 90% de los mangoneos actuales A CUALQUIER NIVEL.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2018 at 11:44 ----------




tixel dijo:


> Una pregunta para los que teneís tantas monedas. ¿Como las gestionais? Las dejais en el exchange o teneís una cartera para cada una o que. Y si las teneís en su wallet, ¿no es un caos?
> A mi es que muchas veces me dá una pereza de la ostia pillar alguna porque guardarlas es un caos y acordarte de donde las tienes y demás es un cristo. Hay veces que pienso en solo comprar las que puedo guardar en el ledger nano.



Fuera de exchange, por supuestón. Da pereza...pero es que cuando te chulean, Y LO HACEN A LA PUTA JETA...te tiras 2 meses con ganas de abrirte las putas venas o estrangular al prmero que pase.

Y es de un cansino del carajo si abres posiciones, sip...pero ej lo que hay. O lo haces tú o se resuelve malamente. De hecho, no sé otros, pero personalmente, pierdo la de diox en trinques a wevo que no hago por no poner tó patas arriba pa' mover ficha.


----------



## san_miguel (20 Feb 2018)

Buena noticia

South Korea Will Support Cryptocurrency Transactions: Govt. Official


Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (20 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Buena noticia
> 
> South Korea Will Support Cryptocurrency Transactions: Govt. Official
> 
> ...



De la misma web..."a la caza del jolder". ( Y ésto no es Korea )

Wyoming Moves to Lift Cryptocurrency Property Tax

Proximamente en las principales pantallas uropedas.

"*Wyoming* acaba de dar a los estadounidenses otra razón para vivir allí. En un doble golpe a la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos, el Senado de Wyoming Bill 111 fue presentado el 16 de febrero, pasando a eximir a las criptomonedas del impuesto a la propiedad, solidificando la reputación amistosa del impuesto a los negocios del estado y elevando su perfil para las empresas blockchain en el ínterin.

Si se aprueba el proyecto, no solo sería una bendición para la economía de Wyoming, beneficiando tanto a los inversores individuales como a las startups de blockchain que aterrizarían allí, sino que podría inspirar a otros estados a eliminar cualquier obstáculo que interfiera con la proliferación del mercado de criptomonedas. . "
*
edito , que tiene miga y de cojonex :*

"Además de las criptomonedas, el proyecto de ley también se extiende a "dinero y dinero en efectivo, incluyendo monedas, oro, plata y otras monedas, giros bancarios, cheques certificados y cheques de caja"."

Osea...la castuza, antes del reset final,simplemente abre la veda del dinero negro global , como suena ( en aras de la modelnidá y la tesnología y no de la Narcopasta, faltaría piú ) . Encaja al 100% con que la blockchain será la beatificación y el reset de la pastuki global...y el fin del dinero anónimo...de hecho, el comienzo de que tribute LA PASTA , ( que es lo que importa a la castuza ) y no LAS PERSONAS ( esos bichos que welen a sobaco cuando te acercas a hacerte la foto en campaña elestoral y a los que hay que contar tu puta vida a cuenta de cómo te buscas la ídem - padre - ).


----------



## silverwindow (20 Feb 2018)

Sino fuera porque es ethereum diria que el marketing es de puta pena.
Vale que el puto hobbit no quiera levantar la liebre, pero es que esta en coma profundo, y va y lo unico que suelta es tonterias de "las cryptos son arriesgadas".

Los cojones ya hombre.A ver si calienta un poco el tema.


----------



## juli (20 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Sino fuera porque es ethereum diria que el marketing es de puta pena.



Castuza style ...y que se mueran los feos. Marca de la casa. Se la pela iwal uno que uno y medio.

Circulen...


----------



## silverwindow (20 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Fuera de exchange, por supuestón. Da pereza...pero es que cuando te chulean, Y LO HACEN A LA PUTA JETA...te tiras 2 meses con ganas de abrirte las putas venas o estrangular al prmero que pase.



las wallets en tu PC.
Es una leccion dura que se aprende a ostias.
A mi me chuleo bitfinex 20 dias que estas que no duermes.
A respuesta automatica cada 3 dias. Ponen de los nervios.


----------



## juli (20 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> l...
> A mi me chuleo bitfinex 20 dias que estas que no duermes.
> ...



Tras lo de Pirro con Wagerr...el que meta IPs de criptoadictos en el Datamarketplace de ENIGMA se forra bizneando con empresas de colchones churriterapéuticos de a 1000 pavos el muelle. ::

Ah...y vampiro que veas por el barrio...a jakearle el PC.


----------



## jorgitonew (20 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Jorgitonew, ¿cómo ves la movida de Ardor/Binance?



pues la comunidad dando la cara...

ardor tiene que estar en los mejores sitios si quiere competir como un grande, así que la entrada en binance es positivo


----------



## juli (20 Feb 2018)

Raiden se está pegando una semanaita "á maneira".

A ver si cunde entre las "generalas" de ETH, empezando por OMG.


----------



## sabueXo (20 Feb 2018)

- Cuando tenéis las monedas en una Wallet. ¿Se cobra comisión para pasarlas de la Wallet al exchange para operar con ellas?

- Si se jode el PC donde está la Wallet y no puede encenderse, ¿Cómo puedes recuperar tus monedas?


----------



## juli (20 Feb 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> - Cuando tenéis las monedas en una Wallet. ¿Se cobra comisión para pasarlas de la Wallet al exchange para operar con ellas?
> 
> - Si se jode el PC donde está la Wallet y no puede encenderse, ¿Cómo puedes recuperar tus monedas?



1- Al salir del exchange, generalmente.

2- Clave pública & privada, backups, etc... a wen reacudo en el dispositivo o papel apropiado.



Joderrrr....vamos finos de cojonex, eh ?


----------



## Pirro (20 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Tras lo de Pirro con Wagerr...el que meta IPs de criptoadictos en el Datamarketplace de ENIGMA se forra bizneando con empresas de colchones churriterapéuticos de a 1000 pavos el muelle. ::
> 
> Ah...y vampiro que veas por el barrio...a jakearle el PC.



¿Eing? ienso:


----------



## juli (20 Feb 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> ¿Eing? ienso:



Que aquí no duerme ni diox... ( paz y amor ...eh ? )


----------



## sabueXo (20 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> 1- Al salir del exchange, generalmente.
> 
> 2- Clave pública & privada, backups, etc... a wen reacudo en el dispositivo o papel apropiado.
> 
> ...



1- Yep, al salir del exchange tenía claro, la duda era si de la Wallet a un exchange cobran.

Ando esperando a que saquen la oficial para pasarla ahí directamente.

2- En resumen, que si guardo esa info podría recuperarlo. Entiendo que:

- Tendría que hacer copia del disco duro por ejemplo.
- Guardar las claves.

¿Algo así sería para poder recuperar? Tengo el PC que me da por culo y no quiero arriesgar.


----------



## juli (20 Feb 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> 1- Yep, al salir del exchange tenía claro, la duda era si de la Wallet a un exchange cobran.
> 
> Ando esperando a que saquen la oficial para pasarla ahí directamente.
> 
> ...



Normalmente, archivo wallet.dat a algún dispositivo ( mejor a varios )

Y aparte, SIEMPRE, clave pública y privada de todas tus addresses.

Todos esos datos, sólo en local, por supuestón...y toda la operativa aseadita, etc...


----------



## Pirro (20 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Que aquí no duerme ni diox... ( paz y amor ...eh ? )



Sí sí, todo el amor del mundo, sólo que tus mensajes a veces se pasan de crípticos y cuesta entenderlos


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (20 Feb 2018)

Os dejo por aquí está revista que se curran unas muchachas con su top 21 de criptos para febrero. Incluyen una clase de lectura de velas. 

Además, en el número 1 colocan a Lunyr. Es como una red social que recompensa la escritura de artículos sobre cryptos. La he estado mirando y no veo mucho movimiento, no me apetece ponerme a escribir pero en la revista justificarán el por qué. Ni lo he leído aún. Os dejo la revista por si veis alguna joya.
q21 Cryptos Magazine February 2018.PDF | Market Trend | Bitcoin


----------



## san_miguel (20 Feb 2018)

Parece que ese está formando una divergencia bajista en BTC, si sube un poco más cierro posiciones y recompro a la zona de 9800usd aprox.


----------



## djun (20 Feb 2018)

Tras el fork de Monero del próximo día 14 de marzo, tendremos MoneroV a razón de 10 XMV por cada Monero (XMR).
Creo que puede ser ineteresante. Tiene varias ventajas: 
- El total de criptos estará limitado a 256 millones.
- Las transacciones serán mucho mas baratas que con el actual Monero. 
- Y se resolverán problemas de escalibilidad.

Es una cripto punto a punto, anónima, descentralizada y finita. Con ella se podrán realizar transacciones seguras, confiables y anónimas con bajas comisiones. 

[ANN] [XMV] MoneroV - Fork 1:10 of Monero - Finite coin supply - Private

MoneroV | Private Cryptocurrency


¿Qué opinaís de MoneroV? ¿puede ser interesante?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (20 Feb 2018)

djun dijo:


> Tras el fork de Monero del próximo día 14 de marzo, tendremos MoneroV a razón de 10 XMV por cada Monero (XMR).
> Creo que puede ser ineteresante. Tiene varias ventajas:
> - El total de criptos estará limitado a 256 millones.
> - Las transacciones serán mucho mas baratas que con el actual Monero.
> ...



me asalta una duda, imagino que como pone en uno de los enlaces teniéndola en el wallet te darán automáticamente los MoneroV, mi duda es si tienes algún Monero perdido por un exchange te darán también el fork y que casas de cambio lo haranienso:

Saludos, gracias por la info.


----------



## plus ultra (20 Feb 2018)

djun dijo:


> Tras el fork de Monero del próximo día 14 de marzo, tendremos MoneroV a razón de 10 XMV por cada Monero (XMR).
> Creo que puede ser ineteresante. Tiene varias ventajas:
> - El total de criptos estará limitado a 256 millones.
> - Las transacciones serán mucho mas baratas que con el actual Monero.
> ...



Si desde luego es un completo acierto por lo menos desde mi punto de visto,que monero no tenga limite es como el FIAT imprimir hasta el infinito,cosa que queda arreglado con el fork que como bien dices esta limitada a 256 millones,desde que tuve conocimiento estoy durmiendo con un ojo abierto,pero ojo por lo que he podido leer parece que dentro de monero todo el mundo no esta conforme imagino que como en todo fork unos quieren una cosa y otros otra,yo de esta gente no me fio un pelo,ya vivi una jugadita por su parte y tan panchos,todo royo anti especuladores.

Cuidado con comprar para vender antes del fork o para recibir los XMRV sin estar muy seguros y tener toda la info bien filtrada, segun ellos su producto no es para especular y ahí va incluido que digan que van a hacer algo y luego llegado el momento soltar os jodéis por especuladores.

Para el que no este muy acostumbrado a los fork le comento lo que suele pasar,temporada noticia como estamos ahora,van comprando los que quieren sus nuevos token y los que invierten en la subida,el precio va subiendo los ultimos unos dias antes venden,ya han sacado su % esperado en la subida y a otra cosa,el precio suele caer,llega el fork y los que compraron para recibir la nueva moneda venden ha toda prisa y el precio suele resentirse bastante.

Para recibir la moneda puede ser mejor a ultima hora que antes de la tipica subida si tu interes principal es la nueva moneda.


----------



## tixel (20 Feb 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> 1- Yep, al salir del exchange tenía claro, la duda era si de la Wallet a un exchange cobran.
> 
> Ando esperando a que saquen la oficial para pasarla ahí directamente.
> 
> ...



Si que se te escoñe el ordenador o te lo roben no es el problema. Para mi el tema es tener 20 carteras con sus passwords, el respaldo de la clave privada, etc. Es una locura.


----------



## Claudius (20 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Si desde luego es un completo acierto por lo menos desde mi punto de visto,que monero no tenga limite es como el FIAT imprimir hasta el infinito,cosa que queda arreglado con el fork que como bien dices esta limitada a 256 millones,desde que tuve conocimiento estoy durmiendo con un ojo abierto,pero ojo por lo que he podido leer parece que dentro de monero todo el mundo no esta conforme imagino que como en todo fork unos quieren una cosa y otros otra,yo de esta gente no me fio un pelo,ya vivi una jugadita por su parte y tan panchos,todo royo anti especuladores.



Bueno una cosa que tenemos que haber aprendido es que el mantra de solo nMillones de fichas para los proyectos, se termina a golpe de bifurcación, como hemos podido ver este año en btc, esa sería la máquina de impresión, del mundo fiat, algo que los protocolos permiten y algo que poderes interesados ejecutan.
Y los que estén detrás de este fork lo mismo.


----------



## paketazo (20 Feb 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> Bueno una cosa que tenemos que haber aprendido es que el mantra de solo nMillones de fichas para los proyectos, se termina a golpe de bifurcación, como hemos podido ver este año en btc, esa sería la máquina de impresión, del mundo fiat, algo que los protocolos permiten y algo que poderes interesados ejecutan.
> Y los que estén detrás de este fork lo mismo.



Cierto, desde que apareció el tema de los fork, personalmente una pequeña desilusión sobre el sector me invade.

Pensar que el consenso se logra dividiendo, es una lástima.

A largo plazo, parece que nos espera una selva de forks de todas las cadenas que convierta al cryptomundo en una pelea individual, y no en un conjunto homogéneo en la búsqueda de un solo fin.

Espero que al menos Dash vaya aguantando el chaparrón.

El tema del fork a priori parece un caramelo apetecible, pero a la larga podría ser un caballo de trolla envenenado.

Espero que esta moda pase, y sea solo eso, una moda más, a la que recurrir en última instancia, y no como modelo de negocio.

*Davitin* preguntabas post atrás por opiniones de monedas, y entre ellas wagerr.

Personalmente ya no lo veo como un proyecto puntero. creo que el team, no está a la altura. Nos tiene un año para clonar la cadena de Dash, y luego por problemas técnicos no lo sacan, y en un mes clonan PIVX... o lo primero fue un vacile y estuvieron un año sin hacer nada, o que me lo expliquen.

Proceso lento, con falta de comunicación, y que posiblemente termine abandonando definitivamente en breve.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (20 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Espero que al menos Dash vaya aguantando el chaparrón.
> 
> * Pues tenía uno asiático en marcha, no ?*
> 
> ...



EL uso monetario y la reserva de valor es todo un conflicto en algo tan infinitamente recreable como la Blockchain...

No para ya...pero creo que todo diox debería tener una cifra para "saltar en marcha".

Más allá de los forks...los clonazos, que ni siquiera rinden a jolders, irán fusilando avances con la tendencia Producción ( Cero ) + Mantenimiento ( Casi cero con validación de jolders ) .

Veo Vapor...muuuucho vaporrrr...


----------



## djun (20 Feb 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> me asalta una duda, imagino que como pone en uno de los enlaces teniéndola en el wallet te darán automáticamente los MoneroV, mi duda es si tienes algún Monero perdido por un exchange te darán también el fork y que casas de cambio lo haranienso:
> 
> Saludos, gracias por la info.



Para recibir los XMV después del fork la mejor opción es tener instalada la wallet ofical de Monero ( Downloads | Monero - secure, private, untraceable ) y la segunda opción es la web wallet MyMonero.com.

Si tienes tus Moneros en los exchanges, dado que son ellos quienes tienen las claves privadas, dependemos de cada exchange y habría que ponerse en contacto con ellos para pregunatrles si soportatrán los XMV tras el fork y si te darán los XMV correspondientes.



*Do I automatically receive MoneroV if I own Monero?*

Anyone who holds Monero prior to the fork (that will occur ~14th March 2018) will be an owner of MoneroV and will receive 10 times the Monero amount as MoneroV coins (XMV). For example, if you hold 1 Monero coin (XMR) prior to the fork, you will own 10 MoneroV after the fork.

If a third party stores your Monero coins, like for example an exchange, you need to inquire with them about your MoneroV.

The best Monero wallet option is the full GUI wallet stored locally from GetMonero.org. Second best options isthe MyMonero.com web wallet.

400 Bad Request​

La forma prudente para obtener los nuevos XMV es la siguiente: 

To make sure that your XMR and keys can't be compromised in any way you should do the following:

- Create a new wallet especially for the fork and move your XMR to this wallet.
- ?after the snapshot move your XMR back to the original wallet
- ?You can then use your newly created wallet, that holds no XMR anymore after the snapshot, to claim your MoneroV

You should do it that way with every fork.


[ANN] [XMV] MoneroV - Fork 1:10 of Monero - Finite coin supply - Private​


----------



## josema82 (20 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Si que se te escoñe el ordenador o te lo roben no es el problema. Para mi el tema es tener 20 carteras con sus passwords, el respaldo de la clave privada, etc. Es una locura.



Buenas.

Bajate el Keepas2, es el mejor sofware offline para guardar contraseñas, generas una nueva BD con su Key File (tienes videos por youtube), le asignas el password a la DB y una vez dentro, creas todas las contraseñas y direcciones de wallets, las guardas, sales del sofware y guardas la DB que has creado junto a la Key File , en 2 usb distintos. Si se rompe el equipo tendras la "mochila" con todas las contraseñas y direcciones, instalando de nuevo el programa y dandole la Db y Keyfile que tienes en los USB.

No pierdas la contraseña principal de la DB o lo pierdes todo :


----------



## michinato (20 Feb 2018)

djun dijo:


> Tras el fork de Monero del próximo día 14 de marzo, tendremos MoneroV a razón de 10 XMV por cada Monero (XMR).
> Creo que puede ser ineteresante. Tiene varias ventajas:
> - El total de criptos estará limitado a 256 millones.
> - Las transacciones serán mucho mas baratas que con el actual Monero.
> ...





*Parte 1. Mi opinión sobre MoneroV (XMV):*


El multiplicar x10 el número de monedas y luego limitar el total de emisión me parecen medidas contradictorias y que solo tienen sentido si se trata de un proyecto basado en el marketing para tontos.


Explicación de porqué es marketing para tontos:

Sin comentarios la moda de multiplicar x10 el número de unidades para que el precio sea más bajo y compren los idiotas que piensan que tienen que tener como mínimo una unidad entera. 

Respecto al límite del supply, según leí en reddit el ritmo de emisión de MoneroV iba a ser el mismo que el de Monero, símplemente al llegar a los 256 millones se pararían de emitir.


A esta velocidad:


En el año 2050, Monero tendrá un supply de unos 22 millones y MoneroV tendrá un supply de 220 millones. 
En el año 2100, Monero tendrá un supply de unos 34 millones y MoneroV tendrá un supply de 256 millones.
*(estimaciones sacadas de onchainfx y bitcointalk)


Una moneda que va a multiplicar de golpe x10 el número de monedas emitidas y a quedarse un 6% por todo el morro para los creadores del fork ¿tiene la cara de decir que hacer eso es una ventaja frente a la original?

¿Cree alguien que es relevante que un developer diga hoy que su fork es cojonudo porque sobre el año 2067 dejará de emitir nuevas monedas?

Si para esa fecha siguen usándose XMR, XMV, o cualquiera de las criptomonedas actuales, va a importar poco que ya se haya emitido todo el supply o que siga emitiéndose a un 0,6% anual, esa cripto será la puta polla.

(a parte de que os planteéis cuantos años tendréis)



¿Funciona el marketing para tontos? De momento, por desgracia parece que sí. 

Me gustaría que la gente fuese un poco más lista y estos trucos no funcionasen, pero allá cada cual con la decisión de donde mete su dinero. 



En resumen (TL;DR): Por el momento y con la información disponible parece un shitfork como los múltiples vistos en BTC para aprovechar el tirón del nombre e intentar sacar algo a muy corto plazo. 





*Parte 2. Repercusiones sobre Monero (XMR):*


Por otro lado, el fork tiene un efecto bastante importante y es que puede dañar la privacidad de Monero, ya que a partir del fork, los usuarios que muevan las monedas en una cadena u otra tendrán diferentes compañeros en las Ring Signatures, por lo que mediante el análisis de las Key Images en uno u otro lado se podría diferenciar las transacciones reales de las transacciones "señuelo".

Se va a presentar un interesante dilema del prisionero, en el que si todos colaborasen se obtendría el mejor beneficio global. 

Ya he comentado lo idiota, avariciosa y cortoplacista que me parece la mayoría de la gente que está invirtiendo ahora mismo en criptomonedas, así que lamentablemente no soy optimista.




En resumen (TL;DR):

¿Este fork es un riesgo para la privacidad de Monero? SI

Entonces, ¿esto es malo para Monero? NO

Si este tipo de ataques pueden ocurrir, tarde o temprano ocurrirán. 

Mejor que suceda ahora que la moneda es joven y su uso es limitado, que se vean los problemas, se apliquen medidas para corregirlos y se preparen las los cambios necesarios para que en un futuro este tipo de ataques no puedan hacer daño.


----------



## davitin (20 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> ETHLend viento en popa, nueva app omura, más tokens colaterales.
> Neuromation ya ha sacado su alfa, donde gastas tokens NTK para reconocimiento óptico de objetos mediante IA.
> Covesting ha sacado una página web con info interesante
> Cripto.tickets ya están votando en qué exchange realizar la solicitud.
> ...



Que eso de que bittrex "quiebre"? Por que dicen eso los de jelurida?


----------



## bubbler (20 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## davitin (20 Feb 2018)

Joder como chupa el puto Bitcoin...está acercándose a los 12k pero muchas altcoins están bajando...ya me imagino que esa pasta está llendo al Bitcoin,...esto me recuerda cuando estuvimos así varios meses seguidos el año pasado...el Bitcoin subía pero no había forma de que subiesen las alts...estuvimos meses con los barridos, 10% parriba 10% pabajo....


----------



## plus ultra (20 Feb 2018)

Hace 2 dias

(LEAD) Gov't official in charge of cryptocurrency policy found dead at home

Un funcionario de Corea del Sur que guió la represión reglamentaria de Seúl sobre las criptomonedas fue hallado muerto el domingo, según un portavoz del gobierno.

Jung Ki-joon, de 52 años, fue jefe de política económica de la Oficina de Coordinación de Políticas Gubernamentales. Ayudó a coordinar los esfuerzos para crear una nueva legislación destinada a suprimir la especulación de criptomonedas y la actividad ilícita, dijo el portavoz.

Hoy

South Korea Will Support Cryptocurrency Transactions: Govt. Official

...El jefe del regulador financiero y regulador de Corea del Sur ha confirmado ahora que el gobierno respaldará el comercio de criptomonedas y alentará a los bancos a facilitar las transacciones con los intercambios, lo que eliminará cualquier temor a una prohibición....


Las criptos en corea mueven mucho dinero.


----------



## Claudius (20 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Cierto, desde que apareció el tema de los fork, personalmente una pequeña desilusión sobre el sector me invade.
> 
> Pensar que el consenso se logra dividiendo, es una lástima.
> 
> ...



En dash es más difícil un fork, todo depende de la armonía de todas las partes implicadas y de momento son como fuente-ovejuna.
En el último meetup, se habló del mecanismo de defender la propiedad intelectual que iba subyegada a la aparición de evolution, fruto de los pivx y compañía (pero es lo que tiene el open source).

Además la inversión crece:

Node40, ha sido comprada por hashchain (la Inc. que comenté que salió en la bolsa canadiénse hace unas semanas) y estos se quieren convertir en el primer grupo minero enterprise en Canadá dónde tienen características parecidas a Islandia para granjas de minería.

HashChain Technology has completed its Acquisition of Established Blockchain Technology Company NODE40

Ya empiezan a ser compradas startups, y esos movimientos indican claramente a largo plazo quien tiene más fichas de prevalecer.

Lo seguiré diciendo como mantra, mientras las relaciones con el mundo real se extiendan en cualquier proyecto, más crecerá y será creíble.
La cultura/scams/burbuja icos, fork un día dará un susto.

Y especular no es invertir.


----------



## juli (20 Feb 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> ... es lo que tiene el open source...



...que el altruísmo de acogerse a él es muy molón...hasta que te juegas la pasta ??? 

Sip...a los de PIVX tampoco les hace demasiada gracia , te lo aseguro...en ese punto, todos encuentran mogollón de matices insalvables que desvirtúan la robinjudiana estrategia de compartir información



Claudius dijo:


> Y especular no es invertir.



Más matices ???  La especulación es la base de la himbersión.


----------



## bubbler (20 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Ethan20 (20 Feb 2018)

Con noticias de este tipo esto va a seguir yendo parriba.

Wyoming Introduces New Bill To Exempt Crypto From Prop... | News | Cointelegraph


----------



## silverwindow (20 Feb 2018)

Siempre hay que tener algun btc,siempre.
Si es comprado en minimos,pues mejor.


----------



## tixel (20 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Hace 2 dias
> 
> (LEAD) Gov't official in charge of cryptocurrency policy found dead at home
> 
> ...



Joder, y como se interpreta eso. Las tácticas mafiosas de toda la vida. Pues si el criptomundo deriva para esos derroteros, es que los compis que se van subiendo al vagón no son de los nuestros sino contra los que estamos luchando. A ver que putada tienen preparada.


----------



## davitin (20 Feb 2018)

En que exchange estan boscoin y datawallet?

---------- Post added 20-feb-2018 at 19:18 ----------

A punto de llegar a los 11900, vamos a los 12k en bitcoin.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2018 at 19:25 ----------

Por cierto, video de you tube de la sesion de preguntas y respuestas que grabaron en directo hace dos horas el equipo de SONM, en ingles obviamente:


----------



## silverwindow (20 Feb 2018)

boscoin en kucoin


----------



## davitin (20 Feb 2018)

Casi 19.000 personas en el grupo de telegram de PARETO, parece que hay muchisimo hype detras, salio a mercado por 0.04$, ahora esta a 0.09$, podria tener una buena revalorizacion.


----------



## davitin (20 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Clapham, el patrimonio del mundo está valorado en 400B ( de 12 ceros)
> 
> Hay 7B en fiat del de guardar en el colchon
> Hay 7B en Oro ( curioso que hay el mismo valor en billetes que en Oro)
> ...



Yo, 7b, lo veo incluso poco para el potencial que tienen las criptos.


----------



## besto (20 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Yo, 7b, lo veo incluso poco para el potencial que tienen las criptos.



¿Potencial de qué? Yo creo que la mayoría estamos aquí porque esto va parriba como si no hubiera mañana pero potencial de uso real yo le veo el justito la verdad. La mayoria de los tokens me parece que no valen para nada de nada pero mientras esten alcistas y se pueda lucrar uno tradeando con ellos...por aquí estaremos!


----------



## davitin (20 Feb 2018)

besto dijo:


> ¿Potencial de qué? Yo creo que la mayoría estamos aquí porque esto va parriba como si no hubiera mañana pero potencial de uso real yo le veo el justito la verdad. La mayoria de los tokens me parece que no valen para nada de nada pero mientras esten alcistas y se pueda lucrar uno tradeando con ellos...por aquí estaremos!



Vaya "analisis" de cuñao.

Eso es por que igual no comprendes ni lo que es la blockchain.


----------



## stiff upper lip (20 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Cierto, desde que apareció el tema de los fork, personalmente una pequeña desilusión sobre el sector me invade.
> 
> Pensar que el consenso se logra dividiendo, es una lástima.
> 
> ...



Insisto, no hay consenso, el consenso es un absoluto, todos de acuerdo, es algo imposible si acaso en grupos muy pequeños con intereses muy comunes.

Lo que se ha hecho es una decisión democrática, una mayoría prefiere un camino y una minoría pierde. Otra cosa es que esa minoría no acepta el resultado y provoca una escisión.


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

Pues sigo diciendo que puede que se active el agujero negro...está desapareciendo dinero de las alts otra vez y btc sube.


----------



## species8472 (21 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Gracias, pedazo de post.
> 
> Una cosa...datawallet no es algo parecido a DATUM? a esta ultima le meti pasta cuando esta a 0.11 centavos (la hija puta ahora esta a 0.05, pero tiene potencial)...tambien va de vender datos de redes sociales, aparatos IOT (sinergia con IOTA), etc...las pruebas de la red empiezan en marzo y el producto estara terminado para junio de este año.



Si, pero es algo distinta, al parecer van a trabajar los datos para que sean más valiosos para los compradores

Aquí las diferencias:

The Datawallet Difference

Pero estoy contigo que hasta que en los desarrollos no haya diferencias claras son más o menos lo mismo

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 00:08 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Pues sigo diciendo que puede que se active el agujero negro...está desapareciendo dinero de las alts otra vez y btc sube.



Está ocurriendo pero creo que se va abortar. No creo que rompa la resistencia. Creo de vuelta a los 6.000. Hay que hacer doble suelo para agotar la cuña y romper al alza.


----------



## pep_palotes (21 Feb 2018)

Buenas tengo algo de ETH y varios tokens de ETH en algunos exchange que quiero sacar a una wallet para que no me de la tentación de tocarlos, que ya tengo bastante diversificación.

¿Es posible mandarlo todo a una misma address de myetherwallet? ¿Si es posible, es recomendable? ¿O mejor tener una wallet por moneda?

Gracias!


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

Chicos, sabeis si esta habiendo alguna movida con Kucoin? me acabo de loguear y pone "retenido" en la nomenclatura de las coins, no se a que se refiere...estan haciendo un corralito o algo asi?


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> NF . Lo ha dicho usted , no el clapham .
> El Patrimonio del mundo esta inflado . Y todo lo que esta inflado mas tarde o mas temprano se desinfla . Desde cuando esta inflado ?
> Se lo dice el clapham de gratis ...nah ...si cae un THANKS ...aleluya
> Desde el 15 de Agosto de 1971 ...
> ...



Las criptos minables no necesitan inyeccion de fiat, capullin.


----------



## san_miguel (21 Feb 2018)

Ojo con esta noticia que andan detrás de BANKERA

Lithuania's Central Bank Investigates 100 Million Euro Bankera ICO

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Ojo con esta noticia que andan detrás de BANKERA
> 
> Lithuania's Central Bank Investigates 100 Million Euro Bankera ICO
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Hombre, dicho asi, parece que los investigan por que vayan a fugarse con la pasta de la ico o algo asi.

La movida biene por que las autoridades fianncieras de lituania no tienen clara la diferencia entre un token y una accion de empresa.

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 04:19 ----------

Por cierto, le he metido la cuchara a PARETO...a ver como va la cosa.


----------



## san_miguel (21 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Hombre, dicho asi, parece que los investigan por que vayan a fugarse con la pasta de la ico o algo asi.
> 
> La movida biene por que las autoridades fianncieras de lituania no tienen clara la diferencia entre un token y una accion de empresa.
> 
> ...



En PARETO yo tuve la suerte de entrar en la pre-ico, no hubo ico.

Ahora mismo es muy volátil, yo la veo con mucho potencial de subida si la tendencia general es alcista.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

En el Discord de Divad van todos como una moto disparando a todo lo que se mueve, no me extraña que ya no entre al hilo con la marcha que tiene alli.


----------



## CowBebop (21 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> En el Discord de Divad van todos como una moto disparando a todo lo que se mueve, no me extraña que ya no entre al hilo con la marcha que tiene alli.



Puedes poner enlacea ese discord?


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

CowBebop dijo:


> Puedes poner enlacea ese discord?



Discord


----------



## san_miguel (21 Feb 2018)

Puede que BTC recupere algo en los próximos movimientos, pero sigo en mi idea general de que para final de este mes nos vamos a las proximidades del punto C que marco en rojo para después gran impulso alcista en el mes de marzo...veremos si se cumple.


----------



## Bellabella (21 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Puede que BTC recupere algo en los próximos movimientos, pero sigo en mi idea general de que para final de este mes nos vamos a las proximidades del punto C que marco en rojo para después gran impulso alcista en el mes de marzo...veremos si se cumple.



¿Publicas las ideas por trading view? Lo digo para mirar directamente el perfil que es más rápido que entrar al foro.


----------



## san_miguel (21 Feb 2018)

Moon dijo:


> ¿Publicas las ideas por trading view? Lo digo para mirar directamente el perfil que es más rápido que entrar al foro.



Si, aunque a veces no pongo allí todas. No soy un experto, digamos aficionado aprendiz. cada vez que publico en tradinview tambien sale en Twitter, ahí es mas rápido aún. @corrupypy (no es coña)


----------



## bubbler (21 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Patanegra (21 Feb 2018)

Bubbler muchas gracias. Mi saldo en ETH de mi etherwallet es muy pequeño. En cambio tengo muchas alts (que no aparecen en el saldo). Eso quiere decir que no soy objetivo prioritario?

que proteccion adicional da el Nano Ledger? he encontrado uno baratisimo en ebay


----------



## arras2 (21 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Bubbler muchas gracias. Mi saldo en ETH de mi etherwallet es muy pequeño. En cambio tengo muchas alts (que no aparecen en el saldo). Eso quiere decir que no soy objetivo prioritario?
> 
> *que proteccion adicional da el Nano Ledger? he encontrado uno baratisimo en ebay *



No tengo ni puta idea de wallets ni de seguridad, pero no compres un ledger por ebay, por lo menos yo no lo haría.


----------



## Patanegra (21 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> No tengo ni puta idea de wallets ni de seguridad, pero no compres un ledger por ebay, por lo menos yo no lo haría.



ya ya gracias, por eso puse el guiño. Hay estafadores que los venden con las claves (las suyas) preinstaladas...o sea les envias a su direccion los Ether.


----------



## juli (21 Feb 2018)

Me comentan que el follón comentado en PIVX sigue igual o peor.

Tampoco voy a hacer un culebrón, pero como me lo dicen, lo digo. Allákadakualo.


----------



## Gurney (21 Feb 2018)

BlocksafeFoundation

Si os fijáis en la hora de publicación, TRIG, que estaba hundiéndose en el fango, rebotó.

PS: Hay que estar con el fiat cargado, escondidos, esperando.


----------



## bubbler (21 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Gurney (21 Feb 2018)

Más cosillas: se puede votar en Binance para que listen a Dent:
Twitter

Va primera, bien!: https://www.binance.com/vote.html


----------



## djun (21 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> 19. Exchange1(pais1) -> envío 50% fondos -> Wallet1.
> 20. Exchange1(pais1) -> envío 50% fondos restantes -> Exchange2(Pais2).
> 21. Exchange2(pais2) -> envío 100% fondos (que sería el 50% del total inicial) -> Wallet2.



Gracias bubbler. ¿por qué motivo envías fondos al wallet1 y 2 a través de dos exchanges distintos (y de distintos países)?
¿No sería suficiente con enviártelos directamente desde el wallet 1 al wallet 2?
¿Lo haces para que no queden vinculadas las dos wallets a tu identidad?


----------



## Gurney (21 Feb 2018)

Leo que hay que pagar 0´1 BNB por voto....90 céntimos, joder....


----------



## bubbler (21 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Gurney (21 Feb 2018)

DENT para arriba en la cotización
Dent (DENT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## djun (21 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Sí, efectivamente, por eso es, al ser de dos países diferentes (entendiendo de dos marcos jurídicos completamente diferentes, no valdría un exchange de españa y otro de alemania, ya que estamos bajo marco europeo), se dificulta que un tercer país exija datos a una empresa privada de otros dos países con marcos completamente dispares; lo idóneo sería que no hubiese ninguna vinculación de política exterior o acuerdo entre el país del residente y los países de los exchanges, y si entre ellos tampoco hay entonces sería una situación idílica.



¿Pero te refieres a Exchanges donde tu identidad ya estaba verificada? Yo parto de la base de que no debemos estar registrados en ningún exchange con la cuenta o identidad verificada.


----------



## bubbler (21 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (21 Feb 2018)

Monero actuando segun lo previsible.
PUMP hasta el 14 de marzo y luego maricon el ultimo.

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 12:27 ----------




Gurney dijo:


> DENT para arriba en la cotización
> Dent (DENT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap




La unica duda era cuando seria.
Primer Objetivo 0.08-0.1

BC que hace cosas y las hace YA.
App para android
En El WW de Barcelona codeandose con las operadoras.

......

PUMPAZO QUE VA


----------



## plus ultra (21 Feb 2018)

Spoiler






bubbler dijo:


> Consejos:
> 
> Comprate 3 USB de diferentes marcas y en diferentes sitios.
> Asegurate de usar un PC que no tenga bicho, pasa antivirus, antimalware, usa Linux Live o una VM nueva...
> ...







Recomendacion de seguridad excelente,peeerooo si la ve alguien que quiere entrar al mundillo a invertir y ve lo que hay que hacer para estar seguro, no te dira nada pero seguro que pensara "yo hay no me meto",incluso para un novato o medio es un lio ponerse tanta seguridad, lo dejaria para una gran cantidad.

Yo lo enfocaria de distinta forma,pondria tu explicacion que como dije es excelente pero como top de seguridad para un tema medio si recomendaria, un ledger o un trezor lo cual a difencia tuya si los considero "seguros" para un nivel medio,partiendo de que en este mundo no ha nada 100% seguro,esta claro que en cualquier momento le abren una puerta trasera y puedes quedarte sin nada,pero no diria que tan facilmente.



djun dijo:


> ¿Pero te refieres a Exchanges donde tu identidad ya estaba verificada? Yo parto de la base de que no debemos estar registrados en ningún exchange con la cuenta o identidad verificada.



Yo hasta hace nada igualmente tenia como base no estar registrado con identidad verificada,pero las cosas van cambiando,cuando entres un dia por ejemplo a BITTREX y te pida verificacion y que hasta que lo hagas solo puedes sacar 0.4 da garcias que te dejen sacar ese 0.4 diario por que a mi me ha tocado esa y te tires un mes para sacar tus fondos.

Y no digamos ya como no poner nombre real y que te de algun problema con un retiro (poloniex suele dar muchos)y para solucionarlo te dicen que primero envies documentacion ::


----------



## easyridergs (21 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Jelurida va a poner 100.000€ en BNB para votar por Ardor XDXDXDXDXDXD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bubbler a ver si nos puedes explicar la vinculación de Frascoin con la fundación NXT y el token IGNIS. Parece que los activos físicos de la compañia se sustentarán con IGNIS.

Y sí parece que estos de Ardor no se van con tonterias, confirmación de listado en Binance a base de pasta.

Airdrop para los holders de IGNIS por la creación de Lelecoin que es un clon de Ardor. 1 lele por cada 10 ignis. Es el pago por clonar blockchain bajo licencia.


----------



## plus ultra (21 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Monero actuando segun lo previsible.
> PUMP hasta el 14 de marzo y luego maricon el ultimo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 12:27 ----------
> ...



Edito ya lo pusiste.


----------



## silverwindow (21 Feb 2018)

Esto de los clons acabara mal.
Supongo que la seleccion hara su trabajo, pero no deja de joder un poquillo.


----------



## bubbler (21 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Patanegra (21 Feb 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Más cosillas: se puede votar en Binance para que listen a Dent:
> Twitter
> 
> Va primera, bien!: https://www.binance.com/vote.html



no corre prisa, Dent acaba de tenir un pumpeo brutal hoy con lo de congreso de Barcelona..... Divad aviso y muchos compramos Dent barato y vendimos hoy. Despues de la inevitable caida despues del pumpeo de hoy se necesitara algun tiempo para que las gacelas vuelvan a abrevar en las fuentes de Dent )


----------



## bubbler (21 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Patanegra (21 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Sí, es cierto que depende del nivel de habilidad/conocimiento/información/actitud...
> 
> Añado otro punto más:
> 
> ...



gracias por los impagables consejos.

Dices que ETH esta tocado de muerte, que te parecen NEO, ICX y demas protocolos que le quieren reemplazar?


----------



## easyridergs (21 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Frascoin, ni idea, Jorgitonew a ver si sabe él algo...
> 
> Ardor/Binance, sí ponen pasta, el problema es que van a tener que dejar caer a IGNIS...
> 
> Lelecoin -> Sólo para lelos que se mantengan en IGNIS en la original de ARDOR... Yo compré IGNIS, pero viendo el tema de Binance los he cambiado por ARDOR (poca pérdida), y ahora a esperar a que la listen...



Yo no creo ni mucho menos que Ignis se vaya a la mierda. Y el tema de Bittrex a punto de quebrar, podéis aportar fuente.


----------



## bubbler (21 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (21 Feb 2018)

ETH tocado de muerte?
me he perdido algo?

podeis entrar en bittrex?

joder esta petando todo y yo aqui bajando del arbol


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (21 Feb 2018)

Grandes mensajes bubbler, muy instructivos, aunque para alguien que tiene una buena parte de su portafolio en ETH no sean muy esperanzadores.

A mi lo que siempre me ha escamado de ETH es poder acceder a una wallet solo con una clave privada, siempre me pareció una seguridad de mierda. ¿No sería más lógico introducir al menos la dirección de la wallet y luego la clave privada?

De hecho cada vez que entro en Myetherwallet tengo una sensación de tener todos esos tokens tirados en medio de la calle, una sensación que nunca me ha dejado tranquilo. En ETH, y en la mayoría de cryptos, nadie esta a salvo de la fuerza bruta.


----------



## bubbler (21 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (21 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> El problema es que han dejado estática la private key para cada wallet, y claro... La seguridad entonces viene de mover los fondos cada cierto tiempo de una pk a otra pk (sin historial, limpia), esto genera costes, sobre todo si tienes muchos tokens...



¿A nivel teórico, es más vulnerable la clave privada de una wallet con antigüedad que una limpia?

¿No deberían tener el mismo nivel seguridad?


----------



## bubbler (21 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (21 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Uffff, imaginate que vas a myetherwallet y te creas una nueva wallet, y te da una dirección, y vas y la consultas en etherscan y resulta que es la puta del pueblo.... ¿Te casarías con ella o con una virgen?
> 
> El mismo nivel de seguridad inicial (himem) tenían, pero uno está roto/usado y el otro no...
> 
> ...



¿Y este tipo de ataques por vectores también se pueden hacer contra Bitcoin o otras criptos POW?
¿Es más vulnerable a la fuerza bruta ETH que Bitcoin?


----------



## bubbler (21 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## tixel (21 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> ya ya gracias, por eso puse el guiño. Hay estafadores que los venden con las claves (las suyas) preinstaladas...o sea les envias a su direccion los Ether.



Pero se supone que lo inicias tú al comprarlo, al menos eso fue lo que hice yo con el mio.


----------



## Bucanero (21 Feb 2018)

Gracias de antemano y perdonar la ignorancia pero alguien me puede decir que ocurre con las billeteras de Ethirium? Leo no se que de hackers y me pierdo. ¿Quereis decir que no es segura ninguna billetera o solo la de myetherwallet? Es que en la mia de myether hay poco pero me joderi... perderlo.

Hay si es que al final esto de la seguridad es un poco complejo de más y para los que somos de nivel basico pues es un poco complicado.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Feb 2018)

pep_palotes dijo:


> Buenas tengo algo de ETH y varios tokens de ETH en algunos exchange que quiero sacar a una wallet para que no me de la tentación de tocarlos, que ya tengo bastante diversificación.
> 
> ¿Es posible mandarlo todo a una misma address de myetherwallet? ¿Si es posible, es recomendable? ¿O mejor tener una wallet por moneda?
> 
> Gracias!



Es perfectamente posible. Yo repartiria un poco todo entre varias direcciones, por minimizar posibles robos por fishing, keyloggers, etc...

Por si acaso no lo sabes, para mover tokens de eth se necesita gastar ether, asi que si tienea tokens en direcciones vacias de ether, el dia que los quieras mover tendras que mandarles antes ether.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Me comentan que el follón comentado en PIVX sigue igual o peor.
> 
> Tampoco voy a hacer un culebrón, pero como me lo dicen, lo digo. Allákadakualo.



qué es lo que está pasando exactamente. cuéntanos algo más


----------



## easyridergs (21 Feb 2018)

Yo no tengo nada en los exchanges, prefiero perder unos lerillos moviendo los tokens, que no perderlo todo en esas casas de putas.


----------



## silverwindow (21 Feb 2018)

Oye clapham aver...pero no tenia q subir el btc a 17 antes del crack?
Te thankeo luego,q con el smart no me deja


----------



## Gian Gastone (21 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Joder, ya ha vuelto la guerra.
> 
> ETH sigue desde anoche por debajo del Pivot:739
> 
> BTC tiene el pivot semanal en 10000 pelaos.



Como se calcula el PIVOT, supongo que es un punto de cambio de tendencia.
Parece que hay fiesta Gore o travez. 
Al final el Clapham va a tener razon. No pararan hasta que valga 1000$ el bulbo.::


----------



## Lionel Essrog (21 Feb 2018)

Otra vez LEND a la puta, que pereza de moneda.


----------



## bubbler (21 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## bubbler (21 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (21 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues claro que cae, cada día que pasa, cada segundo, van comprometiéndose más y más wallets, yo que tengo una frikada montada con una BD Oracle, mi OclHashCat y mis ASICS y GPUS y ya he "gestionado" algunos ETH's de algunas wallets...
> 
> Y más que debería caer el precio, por muy amplia que sea la pk, el truco consiste en poder cambiar esa pk por otra cada cierto tiempo (aunque te cobren una comisión por ello).
> 
> ...



Entiendo de tus mensajes que no tendrías nada en ETH ahora y en el corto plazo hasta que resuelvan estos "problemas".

¿BTC no tendría este problema estructural no?


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues claro que cae, cada día que pasa, cada segundo, van comprometiéndose más y más wallets, yo que tengo una frikada montada con una BD Oracle, mi OclHashCat y mis ASICS y GPUS y ya he "gestionado" algunos ETH's de algunas wallets...
> 
> Y más que debería caer el precio, por muy amplia que sea la pk, el truco consiste en poder cambiar esa pk por otra cada cierto tiempo (aunque te cobren una comisión por ello).
> 
> ...



Cuando dices que se pueden hackear los wallets de eth, te refieres solo a eth o tambien a sus "hijas"? es que me pierdo con tanta explicacion tecnica.

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 17:39 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Van desapareciendo hasta las energías para rebotes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por curiosidad, tu tambien tienes cuenta en tradingview, como el otro forero?


----------



## bubbler (21 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (21 Feb 2018)

bubbler,me estas empezando a acojonar un poco.
A ver, pero este "hack" entiendo que no es nuevo, es mas viejo que mariacastaña..no¿
Todo es descifrable, Pero por tiempo y recurosos es inasumible no?

En NXT tamben se hablaba que los wallet que no habian recibido ninguna trans, eran vulnerables poque su cifrado era de 56bits, pero nunca se pudo descifrar ninguno,es algo similar?

Creo que incluso habia un programilla para ir probando suerte.

Porque no veo esa "noticia" por ningun lado?
Dices que ya has descifrado tu ya algunas claves privadas?


----------



## jijito (21 Feb 2018)

Me parece que os estais montando una peli que ni Kubrick


----------



## Patanegra (21 Feb 2018)

Bubbler, como es que las alternativas de Ether (salvo BTC), como ARDR, estan cayendo mas que ETH?


----------



## bubbler (21 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> En ETH he volado, y estoy deshaciendo posiciones de tokens.
> 
> De BTC no tengo suficientes conocimientos de su sistema.
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver, si tienes la wallet en el ordenador tambien te pueden entrar o solo hay peligro si es una wallet online? perdona si es una pregunta muy tonta.

Yo tambien creo que es todo una exageracion, yo no he visto ninguna noticia al respecto ni nadie habla del tema...vender los tokens? pasarte a ardor para que?

No propagueis el FUD de los cojones...eth acabada, ya ya.

Tu no seras de los del hilo de bitcoin verdad?


----------



## silverwindow (21 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, si tienes la wallet en el ordenador tambien te pueden entrar o solo hay peligro si es una wallet online? perdona si es una pregunta muy tonta.
> 
> Yo tambien creo que es todo una exageracion, yo no he visto ninguna noticia al respecto ni nadie habla del tema...vender los tokens? pasarte a ardor para que?
> 
> ...



en realidad todas las wallets son "online", pq no son mas que claves privadas generadas anteriormente.

Bubbler es high-level, eso si que te lo digo ya.

Si tienes la clave privada tienes la cartera, auqnue este en tu ordenador.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (21 Feb 2018)

Lo que bubbler comenta es directamente el Armageddon, o los 4 jinetes del apocalipsis para ETH o cualquier cripto que sea POW y tenga características similares.

Supongo que el método que explica bubbler no será efectivo con wallets que sean multi firma, como las de los exchanges, por lo que paradójicamente, el lugar donde estar más seguro de ese hack sea en un exchange. Ni wallet creada en frío con Pk en papel, ni Trezors, ni gaitas, los ETH directamente en el exchange (a poder ser uno fiable, no Bittrex por ejemplo).

En la wallet personal lo justo.


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> A ver ...si eres nuevo en el hilo y no entiendes de que va este cruce de mensajes entre el Forero Bubble ( que parece que controla mazo del tema cryptoril ) y el resto ...el clapham te traduce ...
> nah , por miseros THANKS ...
> 
> Al parecer ....hay una " brecha " de seguridad en Ethereum ( ETH ) que compromete la seguridad de TODOS los wallets de ETH y tambien de TODOS sus tokens ...o sea , en roman paladi ...
> ...



Tu callate la boca, puta de mierda.

Yo lo que veo es gente queriendo meter FUD para que los demas vendan sus tokens, casualmente son siempre gente relacionada con el hilo del bitcoin.

Que no os extrañe que haya mucha gente que este dejando de entrar en este hilo y se vaya a otros sitios.


----------



## silverwindow (21 Feb 2018)

Bueno,la bajada de eth es de moemnto, menor que las otras.
Algo asi ya habria trascendido y habrai ventas masiva y eth a 100$

A no ser qeu bubbler sea el mejor hacker del mundo mundial y el primeo en saberlo, que lo dudo.

Y lo qeu dice, pues habria qeu verificarlo de alguna forma,aunque tiene mala pinta a priori.

Y Me he estado paseando a veces por el discord, y que quieres que te diga, me parece un puto chat de pollos sin cabeza.


----------



## Gian Gastone (21 Feb 2018)

El par BTC/theter echa humo en binance, como pete el Theter va a saltar todo por los aires ya.


----------



## silverwindow (21 Feb 2018)

COn todo esto BTC dominance casi al 40% y subiendo.
Todos vuelven a papi.


----------



## plus ultra (21 Feb 2018)

De verdad que muchas veces dudo si me he equivocado de hilo al entrar,conociendo el recorrido,experiencia y nivel de los foreros habituales del hilo leer ciertas cosas...

Venimos de 6k ase 15 dias con una subida mas o menos sana, llegamos a 11.800 y corrige a 10.800 y os ponéis catastrofista como los tipicos recien llegados la semana pasada.

Señores no caigamos en el FUD de ningun HATER, confianza cada uno plantéese su estrategia y síganla,hacer uso de la información de la disponíais y no os dejéis manipular por GURUS ni HATERS .


----------



## digipl (21 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> A nivel de tiempo, pues es lo que comentaba antes, que eso es desde el punto de vista inicial, pero una vez se han registrado, ya el tiempo es el de consulta sobre la BD consolidada y tener en el punto de mira a las wallets interesantes.
> 
> El problema viene, no de hallar la pk de una wallet (que eso saldrá tarde o temprano), sino de que esas pk's son estáticas sobre esa wallet y que encima hay varias pk's (millones) sobre esa wallet!!!!!, y no se puede cambiar la pk de esa wallet (lee mis comentarios pasados). Entonces cada día que pasa hay más y más wallets registradas en la BD consolidada que sirve de consulta para las wallets targets...



Perdona pero te explicas fatal. Ethereum, como cifrado asimétrico, usa EDCSA con una curva secp256k1 igual que el bitcoin por lo que, cualquiera de los supuestos fallos que encuentras en una arquitectura, la encuentras también en la otra y ,a no ser que tengamos aquí un genio incomprendido, el cifrado de ambos es seguro.

Y lo de que las pk's son estáticas y que hay millones me deja desconcertado. Por supuesto que un cifrado de curva elíptica tienes millones de claves públicas para una misma clave privada pero es que el funcionamiento del cifrado por clave elíptica es así.

Y de que vas a generar una base de datos con posibles pares me parece cojonudo pero seria mucho mejor que te dedicaras a la bonoloto porque tienes cuasi infinitas posibilidades mas de acertar los seis números y el complementario que pillar una clave privada en uso.


----------



## Gurney (21 Feb 2018)

TRIG subiendo a lo bestia desde hace 1 hora


----------



## silverwindow (21 Feb 2018)

Las claves privadas (tu wallet)del 99% de las cryptos, ya estan generadas.
Es como tener una enciclopedia y que te digan, ahi esta la contraseña de tu monedero,es una palabra, (y el monedero en si).Dentro de una enciclopedia de 54935 tomos.

Claro, otra cosa es encontrar la frase dentro de la enciclopedia.
Pero si, tu monedero esta ahi.

Bubble dice que hay un metodo para "atajar esa busqueda".

Igual que en la loteria, los numeros "estan ahi".Pero hay que acertarlos.


----------



## tixel (21 Feb 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Perdona pero te explicas fatal. Ethereum, como cifrado asimétrico, usa EDCSA con una curva secp256k1 igual que el bitcoin por lo que, cualquiera de los supuestos fallos que encuentras en una arquitectura, la encuentras también en la otra y ,a no ser que tengamos aquí un genio incomprendido, el cifrado de ambos es seguro.
> 
> Y lo de que las pk's son estáticas y que hay millones me deja desconcertado. Por supuesto que un cifrado de curva elíptica tienes millones de claves públicas para una misma clave privada pero es que el funcionamiento del cifrado por clave elíptica es así.
> 
> Y de que vas a generar una base de datos con posibles pares me parece cojonudo pero seria mucho mejor que te dedicaras a la bonoloto porque tienes cuasi infinitas posibilidades mas de acertar los seis números y el complementario que pillar una clave privada en uso.



Es que el mismo concepto de hash es así, y se llaman colisiones. Pero ponte a encontrar una. Mucha suerte y peazo hiper-super-computador cuántico.


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (21 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, si tienes la wallet en el ordenador tambien te pueden entrar o solo hay peligro si es una wallet online? perdona si es una pregunta muy tonta.
> 
> Yo tambien creo que es todo una exageracion, yo no he visto ninguna noticia al respecto ni nadie habla del tema...vender los tokens? pasarte a ardor para que?
> 
> ...



A ver, un poco de respeto por el forero Bubbler. Si no te gusta lo que dice pues pasas de ello y ya está.

Aportaciones como la suya son importantes. Es posible que todo sea una exageración, pues puede ser pero ¿y si no es así?.

Cada cual que decida pero dejad que cada forero aporte su conocimiento joder y si de algo no se sabe pues se pregunta o a estudiar.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> O sea ...la dominance del cryptotulipan 1 sube al 40 % pero su precio en fiat cae un 9 % y hay que batir palmas y ole ...Really ?
> Esto significa una cosa : EL FIAT SE ESTA LARGANDO ...Adios au revoir
> Porque como ya dijo el clapham ( thankead al clapham )
> el cryptouniverso es una trampa ...
> ...



No tienes familia?


----------



## bubbler (21 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Ethan20 (21 Feb 2018)

Eth está girando ahora, o será solo un amago?


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> A ver, un poco de respeto por el forero Bubbler. Si no te gusta lo que dice pues pasas de ello y ya está.
> 
> Aportaciones como la suya son importantes. Es posible que todo sea una exageración, pues puede ser pero ¿y si no es así?.
> 
> Cada cual que decida pero dejad que cada forero aporte su conocimiento joder y si de algo no se sabe pues se pregunta o a estudiar.



Yo no he faltado el respeto a nadie, ahora resulta que opinar es faltar al respeto.

Lo que dice bubbler no sale en ningún sitio, ahora resulta que el ha descubierto un enorme fallo de seguridad por el que tenemos que vender todos nuestros tokens, pero solo lo dice el, claro.

Corre corre, vende tus tokens.


----------



## silverwindow (21 Feb 2018)

Hace 4 dias a 6k,luego casi a 12k, ahora baja a...casi 11k...uy q bajon

Vamos a calmarnos un poco y tal no?

rumbo a los 17k de clapham y luego ya veremos.

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 19:53 ----------

Dent parriba otra vez,hasta el 28 ira subiendo.
Paso de bajarme por 4 baches.

O si,ya veremos.


----------



## besto (21 Feb 2018)

Hay que estar al loro pero esto sigue alcista, es normal que no pasara bitcoin de 12000$al primer intento, estabamo en la parte alta del canal...todo junto invitaba a soltar.
Por comentar ademas del patron horario que comenté hce tiempo de minimos a la hora de comer y pasada medinoche (sobre todo esto), ademas se esta cumpliendo bastante lo de impulsos del 16%al alza y 8% a la baja.
En el siuiente podriamos llegar a 12000 aunque llegaremos flojos de fuerza y posiblemente hbrá otro tropezon antes de romperlo definitivamente.
Veremos, seguro que no doy una!


----------



## paketazo (21 Feb 2018)

Cuando tengáis dudas pensad en Bitcoñero...soportó la subida de vértigo, la bajada monumental, el desierto de dos años, la escalada a 20K, la bajada a 6K...y no anda llorando por todas partes.

Aquí queremos hombres consistentes con sus decisiones...especular es aumentar el % de fallos, esos asumidlo como lo hice yo en mi día, hold es minimizar a largo plazo las posibilidades de cagarla si se cree en el proyecto.

Un saludo


----------



## Patanegra (21 Feb 2018)

Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> A ver, un poco de respeto por el forero Bubbler. Si no te gusta lo que dice pues pasas de ello y ya está.
> 
> Aportaciones como la suya son importantes. Es posible que todo sea una exageración, pues puede ser pero ¿y si no es así?.
> 
> Cada cual que decida pero dejad que cada forero aporte su conocimiento joder y si de algo no se sabe pues se pregunta o a estudiar.



exacto, si se quiere contradecir a Bubbler se le rebate punto por punto, no se le critica por el mero hecho de ser pesimista. 

Me gustaria que Bubbler estuviese equivocado, pero como no sé de que va el tema, espero que otros foreros que controlen mas le argumenten su teoria.


----------



## Bucanero (21 Feb 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Lo que bubbler comenta es directamente el Armageddon, o los 4 jinetes del apocalipsis para ETH o cualquier cripto que sea POW y tenga características similares.
> 
> Supongo que el método que explica bubbler no será efectivo con wallets que sean multi firma, como las de los exchanges, por lo que paradójicamente, el lugar donde estar más seguro de ese hack sea en un exchange. Ni wallet creada en frío con Pk en papel, ni Trezors, ni gaitas, los ETH directamente en el exchange (a poder ser uno fiable, no Bittrex por ejemplo).
> 
> En la wallet personal lo justo.




Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Y siento que se haya generado controversia. Cada uno somo mayores y cada uno debemos tomar nuestras medidas. Yo de verdad valoro todo lo escrito por todos.

De momento no me cambio de billetera y lo que voy a hacer es hacer una nueva y generar un archivo utc que estará en un usb y haré una prueba haber si me funciona. Creo que debería ser suficiente.

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 20:04 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> Bueeeeeeeno, vaaaaaale, era broma



Gracias por tu aporte de antes sobre las carteras.


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> exacto, si se quiere contradecir a Bubbler se le rebate punto por punto, no se le critica por el mero hecho de ser pesimista.
> 
> Me gustaria que Bubbler estuviese equivocado, pero como no sé de que va el tema, espero que otros foreros que controlen mas le argumenten su teoria.



Ya ha posteado otro forero que "sabe del tema" diciendo que lo que dice bubbler es una posibilidad tan remota que es imposible, lo que pasa es que reteneis en la cabeza lo que os sale de los huevos, y asi os va.

Ese tipo de comentarios crea FUD, panico por vender a los pardillos que entran aqui, y por supuesto beneficia a los tenedores de bitcoin.

Que nos conocemos todos ya, joder, y por mi parte ya no doy mas publicidad a este tema.


----------



## tixel (21 Feb 2018)

:fiufiu:


paketazo dijo:


> Cuando tengáis dudas pensad en Bitcoñero...soportó la subida de vértigo, la bajada monumental, el desierto de dos años, la escalada a 20K, la bajada a 6K...y no anda llorando por todas partes.
> 
> Aquí queremos hombres consistentes con sus decisiones...especular es aumentar el % de fallos, esos asumidlo como lo hice yo en mi día, hold es minimizar a largo plazo las posibilidades de cagarla si se cree en el proyecto.
> 
> Un saludo



Que remedio le quedó, como al resto. Estoy hasta la polla de que salga este puto mensaje del gran heroe que fue bitcoñero.


----------



## Patanegra (21 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Ya ha posteado otro forero que "sabe del tema" diciendo que lo que dice bubbler es una posibilidad tan remota que es imposible, lo que pasa es que reteneis en la cabeza lo que os sale de los huevos, y asi os va.
> 
> Ese tipo de comentarios crea FUD, panico por vender a los pardillos que entran aqui, y por supuesto beneficia a los tenedores de bitcoin.
> 
> Que nos conocemos todos ya, joder, y por mi parte ya no doy mas publicidad a este tema.



tanto el forero en cuestion como Bubbler pueden equivocarse, y el forero en cuestion tampoco la ha rebatido de una manera tan tecnica con tantos detalles. Este hilo es de especulacion (mira el titulo), y la especulacion puede ser al alza o a la baja. Tu no eres nadie para intimidar a foreros que tienen sus dudas sobre el futuro de las cripto. Yo estoy aqui hasta las trancas, y mas, de hecho ya estoy en rojo de nuevo pero no por eso critico los posts de escepticos.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2018)

Volkswagen anuncia cooperación con IOTA en el evento de Bosh. 

https://twitter.com/BoschGlobal/status/966368684552765440


----------



## tixel (21 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues claro que cae, cada día que pasa, cada segundo, van comprometiéndose más y más wallets, yo que tengo una frikada montada con una BD Oracle, mi OclHashCat y mis ASICS y GPUS y ya he "gestionado" algunos ETH's de algunas wallets...
> 
> Y más que debería caer el precio, por muy amplia que sea la pk, el truco consiste en poder cambiar esa pk por otra cada cierto tiempo (aunque te cobren una comisión por ello).
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, las wallets (40 caracteres) se generan a partir de la calve publica que tiene 128 car. que es generada por medio de ECDSA a partir de la privada que tiene 64 car. 
El paso de la clave publica a dirección de wallet se hace por un hash que da otra cadena de 64 caracteres de los que se eliminan los 24 primeros para dar los 40 de la dir. Esto se hace para hacerla lo más corta posible sin que se den colisiones como ya dije antes.
Vamos que la curva eliptica no pinta nada en el paso de clave publica a wallet. Y esta claro que la funcion hash tiene colisiones, pero con una clave de 128 bits te veo muy pero que muy jodido emplear la fuerza bruta. Y por cierto de una wallet no salen varias claves públicas por la sencilla razón de que es más corta, si lo contrario.
Para ponerlo en contexto lo que significa 2^128 que son als combianciones de clave pública si utilizaramos un ordenador que pudiese probar mil millones por segundo que es una burrada tardarías varias veces la edad estimada del universo. Unos 5 billones de años.
Y el oclhashcat del que hablas solo sirve para crakear la password de una wallet hasta donde yo se.
No se muy bien de que hablas, la verdad.
Por cierto estoy de eth hasta las cachas dentro de mis posibles, la mayoria las tengo de minar en 2016, el mejor negocio de mi vida con enorme diferencia.
Todo lo que dices es una burrada.


----------



## Patanegra (21 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Volkswagen anuncia cooperación con IOTA en el evento de Bosh.
> 
> Twitter



y tipico de IOTA, el precio del token ni puto caso.


----------



## san_miguel (21 Feb 2018)

Puede que BTC suba a la zona de 11.145 usd en un ligero rebote (si es que rebota) para luego bajar y formar una figura HCH, cuando llegue a la linea clavicular en torno a los 10.300usd hay que estar pendientes de ver hacía donde va . Si me fijo en el gráfico diario todo parece indicar que nos vamos al punto C de la onda de correción de elliott . 

Después volveriamos a tendencia alcista si no hay grandes noticias que puedan alterar el análisis técnico







En el gráfico diario parece indicar que podemos volver a la zona de 9430usd, y más por debajo tendríamos el pivot en 8980 aprox.


----------



## tixel (21 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> tanto el forero en cuestion como Bubbler pueden equivocarse, y el forero en cuestion tampoco la ha rebatido de una manera tan tecnica con tantos detalles. Este hilo es de especulacion (mira el titulo), y la especulacion puede ser al alza o a la baja. Tu no eres nadie para intimidar a foreros que tienen sus dudas sobre el futuro de las cripto. Yo estoy aqui hasta las trancas, y mas, de hecho ya estoy en rojo de nuevo pero no por eso critico los posts de escepticos.



Lo que se suele hacer en esos casos es informarse un poco y dejarse de creer la primera parida que oyes.
Lo que refleja esto, es que la mayoría de la gnete aqui metida no tienen ni zorra idea de como funciona esto y solo saben si sube mucho o no.
Vais de culo, avisados quedaís.


----------



## Patanegra (21 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Lo que se suele hacer en esos casos es informarse un poco y dejarse de creer la primera parida que oyes.
> Lo que refleja esto, es que la mayoría de la gnete aqui metida no tienen ni zorra idea de como funciona esto y solo saben si sube mucho o no.
> Vais de culo, avisados quedaís.



es cierto que no tengo ni zorra de criptografia, pero tampoco creo a Bubbler, ni a quien le contradice. Lo que digo es que cada cual debe expresar aqui su opinion, y si da detalles, mejor. Luego que cada perro lama su cipote.

No he vendido nada a causa de Bubbler, pero lo que voy a hacer es aumentar mi nivel de seguridad. Tambien pienso moderar la adquisicion de hijas de ETH (que son mayoritarias en mi portfolio de mas de 60 monedas) por otras. No lo haré de golpe, solo si se presenta un pumpeo, vendo una parte y me paso a una no ETH.


----------



## silverwindow (21 Feb 2018)

Lo de bubbler si fuera verdad ya se sabria.
Pero cuidado con los rumores,pq joden igual


----------



## besto (21 Feb 2018)

Riesgos de seguridad tienes en casi todas y en casi todos los exchanges.
Ese riesgo es lo que hace que esto de las criptos este tan volatil. El dia que no haya riesgos pues hablaremos de cambios tipo euro/dolar que oscilan un 10% al año.


----------



## tixel (21 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> es cierto que no tengo ni zorra de criptografia, pero tampoco creo a Bubbler, ni a quien le contradice. Lo que digo es que cada cual debe expresar aqui su opinion, y si da detalles, mejor. Luego que cada perro lama su cipote.
> 
> No he vendido nada a causa de Bubbler, pero lo que voy a hacer es aumentar mi nivel de seguridad. Tambien pienso moderar la adquisicion de hijas de ETH (que son mayoritarias en mi portfolio de mas de 60 monedas) por otras. No lo haré de golpe, solo si se presenta un pumpeo, vendo una parte y me paso a una no ETH.



Ya veo, ni te has molestado en darme las gracias por quitarte de la ignorancia explicando co o funciona esto.
Tampoco me extraña viendo las "medidas" que vas a tomar. Insito, de puto culo vais.


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> y tipico de IOTA, el precio del token ni puto caso.



Pero que caso va a hacer IOTA, si estamos de bajada general? vende tambien tus iotas.


----------



## Patanegra (21 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Ya veo, ni te has molestado en darme las gracias por quitarte de la ignorancia explicando co o funciona esto.
> Tampoco me extraña viendo las "medidas" que vas a tomar. Insito, de puto culo vais.



no he visto ningun post tuyo "explicando como funciona esto", por favor manda el enlace y se es bueno pues le pondré un gracias.

Mis medidas no se las recomiendo a nadie, estoy ahora en perdidas al entrar lleno de Fomo en Diciembre y Enero con casi todos mis ahorros y no pretendo dar a consejos a nadie.

eso si, acepto toda clase de consejos, pistas o lo que sea, si sale bien te llevas un gracias, si sale mal me jodo.


----------



## itaka (21 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Como hoy es el día del FUD, voy a compartir una aplicación de los pivots para gráfico anual.
> 
> 
> *ETH/$*
> ...



entonces recomiendas vender btc?


----------



## tixel (21 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> no he visto ningun post tuyo "explicando como funciona esto", por favor manda el enlace y se es bueno pues le pondré un gracias.
> 
> Mis medidas no se las recomiendo a nadie, estoy ahora en perdidas al entrar lleno de Fomo en Diciembre y Enero con casi todos mis ahorros y no pretendo dar a consejos a nadie.
> 
> eso si, acepto toda clase de consejos, pistas o lo que sea, si sale bien te llevas un gracias, si sale mal me jodo.



Esta bien cerca. En la página anterior o 2atrás. Por eso digo q vais de puto culo, yo mis btc comprados en 2012 creo q casi ni los mire hasta el 2017.
No puedes pretender pegar el pelotazo en 6 meses, ni meter todos los ahorros, sobre todo sin saber en base a lo q dicen en un foro y sabiendo q la inmensa mayoria de coins valdrán 0 con el tiempo.
Lo curioso es q empleas lenguaje técnico q la gente no conoce y traga. Merecuerda a los cachondeos q nos traiamos con llenguaje friki de ordenadorest, las caras de preocupacion q ponía la gente q teníau virus o algo así.
Mi consejo sería q lo metieses en las 10 primeras ponderando y te olvidases de ellas hasta minimo el verano. Has hecho una apuesta no te rajes a la primera de cambio. Yo he pasado de 1100 a 200 y ni puto caso.


----------



## jorge (21 Feb 2018)

Esperáis más pumpeo de DENT en los próximos días?? Haciendo el cambio ahora a ETH me sale muy a cuenta.


----------



## bubbler (21 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Patanegra (21 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Esta bien cerca. En la página anterior o 2atrás. Por eso digo q vais de puto culo, yo mis btc comprados en 2012 creo q casi ni los mire hasta el 2017.
> No puedes pretender pegar el pelotazo en 6 meses, ni meter todos los ahorros, sobre todo sin saber en base a lo q dicen en un foro y sabiendo q la inmensa mayoria de coins valdrán 0 con el tiempo.
> Lo curioso es q empleas lenguaje técnico q la gente no conoce y traga. Merecuerda a los cachondeos q nos traiamos con llenguaje friki de ordenadorest, las caras de preocupacion q ponía la gente q teníau virus o algo así.
> Mi consejo sería q lo metieses en las 10 primeras ponderando y te olvidases de ellas hasta minimo el verano. Has hecho una apuesta no te rajes a la primera de cambio. Yo he pasado de 1100 a 200 y ni puto caso.



lo siento no habia visto tu post, le puse un gracias...me dejas mas tranquilo. O no, la verdad es que ahora que estoy perdiendo pasta duermo mucho mejor que a principios de Enero cuando en tres semanas en las cripto ya habia ganado 250.000 euros. No podia dormir haciendome pajas mentales de que en dos meses ya estaba prejubilado y dandome la vida padre.

lo que me sorprende es que digas que uso lenguaje tecnico, lo dudo pues no soy un merluzo para estas cosas.

quizas siga tu consejo y no tocar nada hasta el verano, para compensar perdidas estoy tradeando con un modesto exito y sacando algunos cuartos para compensar (en minima parte) la caida de mi portfolio. El problema es que me quita muchas horas y no hago ni puto caso a mi familia.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Feb 2018)

250.000 y no recoges beneficios ?...joder que ambición...yo en cuanto paso de 500, ya palasaca....


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> 250.000 y no recoges beneficios ?...joder que ambición...yo en cuanto paso de 500, ya palasaca....



Yo en esto voy también a todo o nada...o gano suficiente pasta para no tener que trabajar más (para otro) o lo pierdo todo.

Eso sí, yo voy a largo (mínimo un par de años).


----------



## Patanegra (21 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> 250.000 y no recoges beneficios ?...joder que ambición...yo en cuanto paso de 500, ya palasaca....



llevaba tres semanas en esto, recoger beneficios significa vender ganadores. Aun asi sabia que tenia que caer, pensaba que tendria aun unas semanas pero no fue asi.

La verdad es que las ganancias faciles me estaban volviendo muy soberbio. A los colegas les decia que en dos meses prejubilado, a la mujer que un cuarto de hora de charleta con ella o una visita a sus padres me costaba tantos euros de beneficio.

hice entre un x7 y un x10 en esas tres semanas con Nano, Vibe y Dent, y luego los vendi en maximos para meterlos en chicharros apestosos (en ATH) justo antes de la gran caida. El resto es historia.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Feb 2018)

todas las opiniones son respetables...pero Yo soy de más vale pájaro en mano...soy muy cagón, lo sé...solo holdeo, de momento, IOTA...en plán nostálgico...


----------



## Patanegra (21 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Yo en esto voy también a todo o nada...o gano suficiente pasta para no tener que trabajar más (para otro) o lo pierdo todo.
> 
> Eso sí, yo voy a largo (mínimo un par de años).



yo tampoco voy a medias. O prejubilado o arruinado. Ademas tengo prisa por qué tengo que pagar impuestos en los EEUU a partir de una cierta suma anual, en un par de años la anonimidad va a desaparecer.
O sea lo que no me quita Montoro, me lo quitan los del fisco americano.


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> llevaba tres semanas en esto, recoger beneficios significa vender ganadores. Aun asi sabia que tenia que caer, pensaba que tendria aun unas semanas pero no fue asi.
> 
> La verdad es que las ganancias faciles me estaban volviendo muy soberbio. A los colegas les decia que en dos meses prejubilado, a la mujer que un cuarto de hora de charleta con ella o una visita a sus padres me costaba tantos euros de beneficio.
> 
> hice entre un x7 y un x10 en esas tres semanas con Nano, Vibe y Dent, y luego los vendi en maximos para meterlos en chicharros apestosos (en ATH) justo antes de la gran caida. El resto es historia.



En qué chicharros los metiste?

250k es mucha pasta para meter en chicharros...aguantalos y ya subirán, no vendas a perdidas ni de coña.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (21 Feb 2018)

https://www.binance.com/vote.html


Dent en 2 posición con 1400 y pico y Wepower ?¿¿¿ :: en 1 con 1600 y pico


Si os animáis, entrad en votación, con 0.1 bnb, yo ya vote por Dent.


----------



## Patanegra (21 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> En qué chicharros los metiste?
> 
> 250k es mucha pasta para meter en chicharros...aguantalos y ya subirán, no vendas a perdidas ni de coña.



DIME; LUX; ECA, PIVX, COSS, PKT, UTK; KIN, KCS, KEY, ACT, EDG, WGR, GBYTES.....por citarte ls que han perdido + de 50%. Todos recomendados por alguien aqui, aunque sin acritud, no lloro ni habria tampoco compartido la gananancia ::

mis "triunfadores" han perdido algo menos.

los voy tradeando cuando hacen un pumpeo vendo para recomprarlos un 10% mas barato, asi, poco a poco recupero algo de perdidas.


----------



## Patanegra (21 Feb 2018)

me acabo de enterar que mi primera ICO ha salido al mercado. Pues bien el 0.1 BTC que meti en Travel flex ahora es 0.07 BTC. ::


----------



## species8472 (21 Feb 2018)

Sobre eth la explicación que he leido para incultos informáticos, como yo:

¿Cual es la mejor manera de esconder una aguja? Una caja fuerte se puede romper, en la boveda de um banco la pueden robar. Lo mejor a la vista de todos y con acceso libre, en un pajar. Y si el pajar es del tamaño del universo mucho mejor. ¿Quieres la clave para los eth? Pues ahí está el pajar tamaño universo. Buena suerte buscando los próximos miles de millones de años


----------



## tixel (22 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> lo siento no habia visto tu post, le puse un gracias...me dejas mas tranquilo. O no, la verdad es que ahora que estoy perdiendo pasta duermo mucho mejor que a principios de Enero cuando en tres semanas en las cripto ya habia ganado 250.000 euros. No podia dormir haciendome pajas mentales de que en dos meses ya estaba prejubilado y dandome la vida padre.
> 
> lo que me sorprende es que digas que uso lenguaje tecnico, lo dudo pues no soy un merluzo para estas cosas.
> 
> quizas siga tu consejo y no tocar nada hasta el verano, para compensar perdidas estoy tradeando con un modesto exito y sacando algunos cuartos para compensar (en minima parte) la caida de mi portfolio. El problema es que me quita muchas horas y no hago ni puto caso a mi familia.



Si 250.000 euros equivalentes en cripto, que no es lo mismo que 250k en el banco. Ya verás cuando llegues al millón y quieras comprarte algo realmente caro.
Lo del lenguaje técnico viene del utilzado por bubbler, que empiezas asoltar burradas de curva eliptica, vectores y demás mierdas y los que no saben tragan con lo que sueltes.
Por lo que cuentas tienes bastante dinero metido y es cuestión de tiempo que eso valga mucho más y t puedas retirar pronto y bien, olvidate del puto tradeo que como dices te hace perder mucho tiempo y energía y que es lo más fácil para perder. No estas con 1000 euros metidos que quieres convertir en 100.000.


----------



## davitin (22 Feb 2018)

Solo conozco dos o tres de las que has puesto.

Mi consejo es que no tradees, como dice tixel, yo de ti haría hold, simplemente espera, yo por no hacer hold perdí mucha pasta el año pasado, y a día de hoy subió de precio hasta el chicharro más mierdoso de aquellos días.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 00:35 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Davitin: ¿Cuantos mercados bajistas has vivido?



Pues vivi las bajadas con posteriores subidas del año pasado, así que tengo confianza en que todo al final subirá, también porque pienso que las criptos están en pañales y solo pueden subir, además de que este año se entregan muchos proyectos, al menos las criptos que yo tengo van a dar resultados en el mundo real este mismo año, por eso confío.


----------



## hoppe (22 Feb 2018)

Sobre lo que comenta @bubbler, no lo pongo en duda porque no tengo los conocimientos necesarios para comprobarlo ni desmentirlo. Estudiar y comprender lo que explica me llevaría muchas horas de estudio. Pero lo que creo es que es altamente improbable (aunque no imposible) lo que expone. 

Por probabilidades, es mucho más fácil que me clonen y desplumen la visa, o que me roben y saquen a ostias el pin del ledger.... Y eso si me dolería más.

@Negrofuturo

Con el tema del pívot y el zapato, ya he visto que de ahí es de dónde sacabas hace un par de semanas los niveles de 1.11 o 11% en los gráficos de eth. La verdad es que impresionante como funcionan.

Aclárame una cosa: si no me equivoco, los pívot los calculas al cierre en timeframe semanal, pero luego trabajas con los zapatos en diario o H1. ¿Es correcto?


----------



## davitin (22 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Es una buena respuesta por expectativas fundamentales.
> 
> Pero solo has vivido oscilaciones en un mercado alcista.
> 
> ...



Sigo pensando que el que venda ahora se va a arrepentir pero bien.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 02:19 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Eso pienso yo, las "caídas" del año pasado son un paseo al lado de las dos anteriores caídas de bitcoin que se ven en el gráfico, años en caída... Pues ahora que alguien piense en un bitcoin languideciendo del mismo modo hasta los 2000 - 2500 durante meses o años y que se pregunte qué les pasará a las alts que no sirvan para nada (aparte de para especular)... Lo que acabas de decir, no perder un 70%, sino desaparecer o quedar reducidas al 10% de lo que fueron o al 5%...
> 
> Yo de hecho veo el gráfico, veo el volumen y no dan muchas ganas de meterse ahí :-D, si eso lo pienso yo que estoy dentro metido, ¿qué dirá quien tiene dinero fresco? Pues lo mismo, la gente idiota no es.



Porcentualmente, las caídas del año pasado fueron incluso mayores que esta (la caída de después del verano fue de más del 50% del marketcap), así que no digas que esta es peor.

Llevo leyendo tus comentarios desde que empezaste a escribir en el hilo de Iota, todo lo que dices es negativo, siempre.


----------



## san_miguel (22 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Puede que BTC suba a la zona de 11.145 usd en un ligero rebote (si es que rebota) para luego bajar y formar una figura HCH, cuando llegue a la linea clavicular en torno a los 10.300usd hay que estar pendientes de ver hacía donde va . Si me fijo en el gráfico diario todo parece indicar que nos vamos al punto C de la onda de correción de elliott .
> 
> Después volveriamos a tendencia alcista si no hay grandes noticias que puedan alterar el análisis técnico
> 
> ...




Parece que empieza la posible formación del HCH que decíamos ayer en otro gráfico que podía surgir, si no habeis cerrado posiciones antes, es momento de hacerlo en la parte alta del hombro si se consolida esta formación.


----------



## hoppe (22 Feb 2018)

Un gráfico simple y facil de ver, y con un análisis técnico que cualquier puede comprender....







Mientras no salgamos de este canal... :abajo::abajo:


----------



## easyridergs (22 Feb 2018)

El AT es para mondarse, ni una hoyga ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## bubbler (22 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## tixel (22 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Lo que trato de indicar es que todas las private key de 64 caracteres apuntan a alguna wallet de 40 caracteres... No hay ninguna private key que no posea ninguna wallet... O visto de otra forma, para "gestionar" los fondos de una wallet te asignan una de las muchas private key que hay...
> 
> *El paso de la clave publica a dirección de wallet se hace por un hash que da otra cadena de 64 caracteres de los que se eliminan los 24 primeros para dar los 40 de la dir* Pues aquí tienes repeticiones por pelotas, aunque tengas una clave pública de 128.
> 
> ...



Supongo que conoces lo que es un hash, el que utiliza ethereum y muchas más aplicaciones, no solo coins, es el Keccak-256.
SHA-3 - Wikipedia

Los hash crean un* resumen de longitud fija* de lo que le metamos de entrada. Como ves, la entrada(clave publica) tiene 128 caracteres y el hash 40. Logicamente puede haber distintas entradas que den la misma salida, puesto que la entrada es más grande podemos hacer muchas más combinaciones con la entrada que con la salida, es decir que varias claves pública pueden dar la misma dirección de wallet, esto es lo que se conoce como colisión.
Colisión (hash) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Aquí es donde te equivocas gravemente, de una wallet(resumen-función hash) no salen muchas claves públicas ni privadas, es justo al revés como todos sabemos. Es muy fácil entender que de un resumen no se puede obtener el original, aunque varios originales podrían dar lugar al mismo resumen.

Otro ejemplo en donde se usa el hash es en las imagenes de los CD que tienen un md5, que es otra función hash. Logicamente hay muchas imagenes de 600Mb que den el mismo hash que solo tiene 8 caracteres hexadecimales(128 bits).
La única manera de que el hash obtenido sea distinto para cada entrada es que tenga la misma longitud, como por ejemplo asignar un número entre 1 a 366 consecutivo para los días del año, pero es que entonces se pierde la utilidad del hash que es la de resumir.
Esto es algo que se sabe desde el minuto 1 en que se busca una función hash, por eso no todas valen y por eso se utiliza una cantidad de bits que cuanto mayor sea mayor es su fortaleza.
Además es una cosa que se puede calcular y de hecho se calcula para saber la fortaleza de la función hash y hay mucha gente haciendo pruebas para dar con una colisión, algo que por ejemplo han conseguido ya con MD5 y aún así se sigue utilizando.
Lo que pareces obviar es la magnitud de los números empleados, 40 caracteres hexadecimales son 160 bits y con eso obtienes más combinaciones que estrellas hay en el Universo, con lo que no deja de ser un ataque teórico pero no factible en la práctica. 
Si tú lograses romper el Keccak-256 saldrías en los titulares de la prensa mundial y ocasionarias la hecatombe no solo en ethereum.


----------



## bubbler (22 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## tixel (22 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Tixel, si buceas en mis mensajes de Bitcoin, yo ya indicaba la colisión de resumen, y salian foreros diciendo que no habían escuchado nada... Hace pocos después salió la mierda esa de las colisiones en Bitcoin (colisionador de Bitcoin)... pero bueno...



No lo he visto, ya no me meto por el hilo de bitcoin. No se nada de ese colisionador de bitcoin, si hubiese algo de eso ya te digo que sería el acabose del mundo cripto y la criptografia de clave pública y saldría hasta en el telediario de despues de comer por las enormes repercusiones que tendría.


----------



## digipl (22 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Yo he encontrado ya >300 private key de gestión de mi wallet XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDDXD
> 
> Que es broma!!!!! JOJOJOJOOJJOJOO



No me había dado cuenta que es el día de los inocentes......

En fin, no se que pensar. Que un gilipollas se dedique a asustar a incautos diciendo que con sus 4 mierda Asic le va a descubrir su clave privada usando para ello palabreria seudocientífica y demostrando una ignorancia total sobre el cifrado por clave elíptica ,me resulta bastante incomprensible. Debe ser que tiene mucho tiempo libre.



bubbler dijo:


> Hace pocos después salió la mierda esa de las colisiones en Bitcoin (colisionador de Bitcoin)... pero bueno...



¿Hace poco...? La estupidez esa del colisionador de Bitcoin es del 2016. Un honey pot para controlar a idiotas.

LBC::Server


----------



## tixel (22 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Una pregunta de maruja:
> 
> Es segura la wallet de un exchange?



A ver, vaya por delante que yo no soy ningún experto en criptografía. No se muy bien a que te refieres, pero supongo que el metodo para obtenerla parte del mismo algoritmo que el que utilizas tú en casa en tú cartera, por lo que la seguridad es la misma.


----------



## Patanegra (22 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> me acabo de enterar que mi primera ICO ha salido al mercado. Pues bien el 0.1 BTC que meti en Travel flex ahora es 0.07 BTC. ::



mi segunda ICO, Bankera, esta siendo investigada por las autoridades de Lituania for fraude. Otro :: :

vamos, estoy hecho todo un hinbersoh


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> mi segunda ICO, Bankera, esta siendo investigada por las autoridades de Lituania for fraude. Otro :: :
> 
> vamos, estoy hecho todo un hinbersoh



lo que eres es un tarado si la imagen que das aquí es la real o un troll que te estás quedando con este tropa


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (22 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> A ver, vaya por delante que yo no soy ningún experto en criptografía. No se muy bien a que te refieres, pero supongo que el metodo para obtenerla parte del mismo algoritmo que el que utilizas tú en casa en tú cartera, por lo que la seguridad es la misma.



Tenía entendido que las cuentas gordas de los exchanges son multifirma, así que serían menos vulnerables a esa posibilidad de colisionador, ya que se necesitaría conseguir varios pk de la misma wallet, lo cual si es ya es casi imposible de conseguir una, que sean varias, hacen a las cuentas multifirma invulnerables a ese método.


----------



## bubbler (22 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## arras2 (22 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Sigo pensando que el que venda ahora se va a arrepentir pero bien.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 02:19 ----------
> 
> ...



Esta caída ha ido de 830 a 270 el marketcap, es un 70% desde máximos de enero. Ha sido un ostión de cuidado. No he vivido ningún otro, pero éste ha sido durillo.


----------



## san_miguel (22 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Parece que empieza la posible formación del HCH que decíamos ayer en otro gráfico que podía surgir, si no habeis cerrado posiciones antes, es momento de hacerlo en la parte alta del hombro si se consolida esta formación.




Al final se ha formado el HCH, lo más alto del segundo hombro ha estado en los 10.900usd en vez de los 11.200 previstos. A ver ahora...


----------



## bubbler (22 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## san_miguel (22 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Os han pagado los dividendos Bankera la samana pasada y esta????



La última que tengo yo es de el 7 de febrero. Parece que lo van a sacar en HITBTC, hubiera preferido Kucoin o binance.


----------



## Piotr (22 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> BINGO .
> Un thanks al Hoppe ...un bicho listo ...no como el clapham que con sus VI personalidades se sale de la chart ...De que hablaba ?
> Ops sorry ...una pausa pal buchito de cafe y asi me espabilo ...
> sorry , se espabila ...
> ...



3500???????? Por fin voy a poder comprar un puto bitcoin. :::

Vendo ahora y compro en 3500 y multiplico x3 mis bitcoins.

#LAMBO


----------



## Arcipreste de Silos (22 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Al final se ha formado el HCH, lo más alto del segundo hombro ha estado en los 10.900usd en vez de los 11.200 previstos. A ver ahora...





Parece un calco de la figura hecha hacia el 30 de Enero, si esa vela roja que se esta empezando a hacer coge fuerza, las previsiones hacia los 8500$ pueden llegar a darse facil.


----------



## Patanegra (22 Feb 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> lo que eres es un tarado si la imagen que das aquí es la real o un troll que te estás quedando con este tropa



subnormal, pideme una muestra de capturas de pantalla de las operaciones que he mencionado o calla tu puta boca


----------



## arras2 (22 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Al final se ha formado el HCH, lo más alto del segundo hombro ha estado en los 10.900usd en vez de los 11.200 previstos. A ver ahora...



¿Pues los 9000k parece no (por la altura de la cabeza)? Yo ya firmo, sería buenísimo que "sólo" bajara a 9000 y rebotara. Bajar a 6000 otra vez, da palo y aumenta el riesgo de que esto siga yendo a la mierda.


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Os han pagado los dividendos Bankera la samana pasada y esta????



Cobre el 14 de Feb, hoy estaba esperando a cobar la ultima paga hasta el fin de la ICO y cambiarlos por BNK pero se retrasan.

No creo que la cotizaci'on de BNK suba mas del 0.1 Euros que prometen en la salida de los exchanges por el simple hecho de que todo el mundo tiene bankeras si no se han metido ya es pq no quieren y el mercado de las criptos esta a la baja.


----------



## bubbler (22 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Patanegra (22 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Podias haber multiplicado ya por 3X tus bitcoins si hubieras hecho lo que hizo Roger Ver que vendio a 20 mil $ ( ademas , lo dijo el cabron )
> en diciembre y hubieras comprado cuando bajo a 6 000 $ ...
> Como el cryptotulipan se esta moviendo en un canal ( de la muerte )
> bajista ...podras hacer un 3X cuando llegue a los 3500 $
> ...



y que pasa con tus recomendaciones de x10 o lo que fuese de FUEL, AKR y otras?


----------



## bubbler (22 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## tixel (22 Feb 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Tenía entendido que las cuentas gordas de los exchanges son multifirma, así que serían menos vulnerables a esa posibilidad de colisionador, ya que se necesitaría conseguir varios pk de la misma wallet, lo cual si es ya es casi imposible de conseguir una, que sean varias, hacen a las cuentas multifirma invulnerables a ese método.



Si, es muy posible que sea así. Ni se me había pasado por la cabeza lo de las multifirma, pero el metodo para obtener una dirección o una clave pública me imagino que será exactamente el mismo que utilizas en tu wallet personal.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 14:15 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Todos los que tenemos dinero metido en esto tenemos la idea más débil o más fuerte de que lo que hemos comprado puede subir un x10 o un x30 o un x100... Yo no soy diferente y si sigo en esto es porque lo sigo creyendo, pero una cosa es ésa y otra no plantear el peor de los escenarios...
> 
> Ojalá IOTA y NANO en Julio capitalicen ambas 300.000 millones , y esté Negrofuturo equivocado junto con mis teorías catastrofristas ::... Pero creerse tal cosa al ver por ejemplo un poco de volumen lo que te puede es llevar a hacer inversiones absurdas creyendo que todo va a subir... Yo de hecho sigo creyendo que no ha habido todavía una verdadera limpieza de criptos, la que está por venir, sea este año o el próximo va a ser una caída BRUTAL... Soy pesimista en lo que se refiere a todo el mundo cripto, a que la mayoría van a valer nada en cuestión de un tiempo... Ojalá también los chicharros que tengo hagan un x1000 :XX: pero no cuento con ello.



Es que eso es como los chicharros de la bolsa que un día se marcan un 25% y al cabo de un tiempo valen 0.
Yo en su momento, metía dinero en bolsa buscando chicharros con los que dar el pelotazo. A la larga nunca salió bien.
En el mundo cripto es más dificil separar el polvo de la paja, pero yo solo tengo un 10% de mi cartera en criptos debajo del puesto 10, y creo que es más que suficiente con las revalorizaciones que tienen los supuestos blue chips.
No hay que olvidar nunca que la paciencia es de las mayores virtudes.


----------



## san_miguel (22 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Pues los 9000k parece no (por la altura de la cabeza)? Yo ya firmo, sería buenísimo que "sólo" bajara a 9000 y rebotara. Bajar a 6000 otra vez, da palo y aumenta el riesgo de que esto siga yendo a la mierda.




Como veis el PIVOT P ya ha sido perforado, próximos soportes 9429usd aprox y el más importante el EMA 1200, que corresponde con el EMA 200 diario que esta en la zona de 8900usd aprox


----------



## Patanegra (22 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> La prediccion es a 5 anos vista
> Lo normal y predictible es que esta burbuja 2017-2018 se vaya a la merde
> y el bulbo caiga a 3500 $
> ( o incluso menos ...si lo ves a 2000 $ durmiendo
> ...



o sea, segun tu, aunque se vaya a la mierda este año, si holdeamos entonces podemos pillar la siguiente burbuja, no?

claro, quizas son otros los chicharros que se pumpeen en la proxima ocasion ienso:


----------



## juli (22 Feb 2018)

NaPoleonX will participate in the Enigma Data Marketplace as an early strategic partner!
*
¡NaPoleonX participará en Enigma Data Marketplace como un socio estratégico temprano!
Enigma y NaPoleonX
*
El proyecto Enigma fue creado por un equipo de graduados e investigadores del MIT, basado en el trabajo de investigación presentado en el libro blanco de Enigma. El protocolo Enigma es una red fuera de la cadena de segunda capa que tiene como objetivo resolver los dos problemas más grandes para blockchains: escalabilidad y privacidad. Al permitir el cálculo y el intercambio seguros y descentralizados de datos, Enigma permite que las cadenas de bloques cumplan verdaderamente su poderosa promesa. Si bien muchas industrias podrían verse afectadas por el protocolo Enigma, que incluye finanzas, salud, identidad y crédito, la primera aplicación importante del protocolo Enigma es un mercado de datos descentralizado, abierto y seguro.

El proyecto NaPoleonX se trata de lanzar el futuro Blackrock del universo criptográfico. Obtendrá una licencia de gestión de activos francesa y operará como una entidad totalmente regulada. NaPoleonX se especializará en el diseño y operación de bots comerciales. Este es el resultado de más de 10 años de I + D, principalmente en el mercado tradicional de futuros, pero también más recientemente en criptos altamente líquidos. Una vez regulado, NaPoleonX lanzará vehículos de inversión (DAF). Cada uno de ellos estará gobernado por un robot comercial específico. Para operar, NapoleonX consumirá una gran cantidad de datos financieros. También producirá datos exclusivos en forma de señales comerciales que podrían ser de alto valor.

Teniendo en cuenta las necesidades y contribuciones de NaPoleonX en términos de datos financieros, y dado que el mercado de datos de Enigma está próximo al lanzamiento, hemos iniciado discusiones para explorar la posible cooperación comercial. Luego de varias semanas de investigación, se decidió que NaPoleonX participará en Enigma Data Marketplace como socio estratégico inicial. Tendrá un posicionamiento particular ya que ambos adquirirán datos y contribuirán datos con el mercado de datos. Estamos finalizando los aspectos operacionales iniciales de esta asociación en términos del protocolo de transmisión de datos y también cooperaremos para que este sea un proceso fluido y mutuamente beneficioso.

No dude en preguntar algo sobre esta asociación durante la sesión de NaPoleonX AMA en curso en Reddit. Si tiene preguntas sobre el mercado de datos Enigma, conéctese con el equipo Enigma y la comunidad en Telegram (t.me/enigmacatalyst) o en Reddit (Enigma - Privacy for Our Decentralized Future). Obtendrá la información más actualizada y precisa.


----------



## san_miguel (22 Feb 2018)

Para los que pensais que no sirve para nada el análisis técnico, si no hay fundamentales que alteren demasiado.

Os dejo una cronología de lo que se veía venir, no puede subir eternamente, y repito, es muy sano que corrija.

"Formación de divergencia bajista en BTC" por el trader miguelsanru

"Tendencia para fin de mes BTC" por el trader miguelsanru

"Posible tendencia BTC próximas horas" por el trader miguelsanru

"Gráfico diario BTC" por el trader miguelsanru

"Empieza la formación HCH " por el trader miguelsanru

https://es.tradingview.com/chart/BTCUSD/oknFBUA0/

https://es.tradingview.com/chart/BTCUSD/ElDeYXYo/


----------



## Drewcastle (22 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Aqui esta la " fuente " de las predicciones del clapham
> ( que no son del clapham sino de sistemas algoritmicos de fijacion de precios )
> 
> Aunque claro ...hay que coger este tipo de info con pinzas ...
> ...



La predicción para Bitconnect es de +1000% a 3 meses. Entro con tó lo gordo.


----------



## tixel (22 Feb 2018)

Ni se puede uno llevar por la euforia cuando aquello hace 3x en el mes ni lo contrario cuando va para abajo.
Hay que coger las palomitas, no creerse demasiado lo que se supone que se tiene, ir pasando a fiat poco a poco gastos que todos tenemos, por ejemplo si quieres pillar un coche y te vale 30k, quizá es muy arriesgado que de repente te aparezcan 30k en tu cuenta bancaria de la nada, pero si 300€ al mes para irlo pagando.
Al final tienes un coche comprado con cripto y en la mayoria de los casos ya salió el negocio de puta madre.
Tampoco me parece muy normal tener millones de € por no hacer nada, pero de vez en cuanto pasa, pero solo para unos cuantos, no para miles o millones.


----------



## juli (22 Feb 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Ni se puede uno llevar por la euforia cuando aquello hace 3x en el mes ni lo contrario cuando va para abajo.
> Hay que coger las palomitas, no creerse demasiado lo que se supone que se tiene, ir pasando a fiat poco a poco gastos que todos tenemos, por ejemplo si quieres pillar un coche y te vale 30k, quizá es muy arriesgado que de repente te aparezcan 30k en tu cuenta bancaria de la nada, pero si 300€ al mes para irlo pagando.
> Al final tienes un coche comprado con cripto y en la mayoria de los casos ya salió el negocio de puta madre.
> Tampoco me parece muy normal tener millones de € por no hacer nada, pero de vez en cuanto pasa, pero solo para unos cuantos, no para miles o millones.



Pasar a fiat son los padres. Por H o por B, o los pasos son deficientes ó limitados ...y los Tethers y otras gaitas...pues bueno, su ración de tranquilidad, no es la mejor, imo... Hay que aceptar que lo de las cards ha sido un marronazo tras las espectativas creadas desde antes de verano...y en fin, hasta verlo niqueláo, pues ajo & awa y ésto, hagas lo que hagas, no son maneras.

Lo que hay que hacer para los dumps es saltar arriba a coins proyecto...y ya. Palmas - más bien dejas de ganar o "no apuras" , lo que tampoco es malo - siempre algo de pasta, pero te enseña a funcionar con frialdad...que en ésto es fundamental, pues no se pude andar sacando conclusiones definitivas cada 3 horas...y ya vemos los latigazos que suelta Shitland, tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo. Por cierto...cada vez más a gusto con el papel de LTC en el cotarro... va para un año...y encantadísimo de la vida, vamos.

Cuando las cosa está desatada, no hay soluciones mágicas, todas cojean de algún lado. Pero wé...si ya hemos hablado de ésto 80 veces.


----------



## san_miguel (22 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> En diario, sobre las cabezas de la población que resiste, se está formando esta nube en ETH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues esperemos que se de la vuelta, es lo que creo que puede suceder y comenzar marzo para arriba, ojala así sea.


----------



## juli (22 Feb 2018)

Napoleon x

Por cierto, los próximos 3/4 meses, jugosísimos en el roadmap de NapoleonX : Token en abierto , plataforma y licencia UE en junio.

La castuzilla gabacha del team , también para verla...


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2018)

Sigo pensando que una vuelta a 6000$ sería algo demasiado obvio, y personalmente me defraudarían si así lo hacen.

El rebote desde estas cotas tampoco me parece algo que no se pueda predecir, por lo tanto, no pillará a nadie a contrapie que tenga un chart delante.

Yo apostaría por rotura falsa de estas cotas, unos toques a la zona de 9200$ como mucha derrapada, y lateral de consolidación.

La otra opción y vista la bajada de las últimas horas, es que el cash que está atrapado en los exchangers durante esta salida (no se ha sacado de los exchangers, allí sigue), regrese a la de ya, y asalte el fomo y de nuevo otra empinada hasta los once mil y pico.


Lo que sí hay que aceptar, es que o tenemos un cambio cualitativo en todo esto (pasarelas a fiat), o estaremos un largo tiempo entre dos aguas con dirección incierta.

La otra opción catapulta, es que los estados empiecen a aceptar las cryptos como parte de la masa monetaria al estilo de japón, lo que obligaría a las pasarelas (banca, visa....) a abrir las puertas de sus clientes.



juli dijo:


> Napoleon x
> 
> Por cierto, los próximos 3/4 meses, jugosísimos en el roadmap de NapoleonX : Token en abierto , plataforma y licencia UE en junio.
> 
> La castuzilla gabacha del team , también para verla...



Joder que mal suena un token con nombre de cognac... :S


----------



## san_miguel (22 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Napoleon x
> 
> Por cierto, los próximos 3/4 meses, jugosísimos en el roadmap de NapoleonX : Token en abierto , plataforma y licencia UE en junio.
> 
> La castuzilla gabacha del team , también para verla...



Estoy on board 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (22 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo que sí hay que aceptar, es que o tenemos un cambio cualitativo en todo esto (pasarelas a fiat), o estaremos un largo tiempo entre dos aguas con dirección incierta.



Hay una conocida pasarela a cero,coma de fiat calentito.

Palomitax.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 15:56 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> Estoy on board



Te odio. 

Asalto urocastuzo en toda regla, eh ? Y a mi'que me da que éstos retrasadillos de la UE van a ser al final los más listos de la clase, como pasó tras el abrazo a los archidespreciados - hasta entonces - QE...

"whatever it takes" .


----------



## Drewcastle (22 Feb 2018)

Hay un soporte muy gordo en 9800$, ha resistido la caída dos veces, si se derriba seguramente nos iremos a 9400 como sugiere san miguel


----------



## bubbler (22 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (22 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Juli, que te parece Globitex?



Ni idea...


----------



## san_miguel (22 Feb 2018)

Korea power

https://www.ccn.com/liquid-assets-south-korea-plans-accounting-standards-cryptocurrencies/

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## corting (22 Feb 2018)

¿Por que decis que no existe pasarela de cripto a fiat?, hay multiples, con mas o menos comisiones, que van desde no anonimas, transferencia bancaria desde exchange, tarjetas de credito( estas por ahora congeladas) y anonimas totales como los cajeros bitcoin.
Un saludo


----------



## easyridergs (22 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> mi segunda ICO, Bankera, esta siendo investigada por las autoridades de Lituania for fraude. Otro :: :
> 
> vamos, estoy hecho todo un hinbersoh



Pues parece que con respecto a la invetigación todo ha acabado bien, cumplen con la ley, fuente:

Lithuania's Central Bank Probes 100 Million Euro ICO - CoinDesk


----------



## juli (22 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Korea power
> 
> https://www.ccn.com/liquid-assets-south-korea-plans-accounting-standards-cryptocurrencies/



Menudo troyano tiene occidente en medio del cotarro asiático.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 16:48 ----------




corting dijo:


> ¿Por que decis que no existe pasarela de cripto a fiat?, hay multiples, con mas o menos comisiones, que van desde no anonimas, transferencia bancaria desde exchange, tarjetas de credito( estas por ahora congeladas) y anonimas totales como los cajeros bitcoin.
> Un saludo



Pues ya molaba un listado operativo y solvente.


----------



## Claudius (22 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues parece que con respecto a la invetigación todo ha acabado bien, cumplen con la ley, fuente:
> 
> Lithuania's Central Bank Probes 100 Million Euro ICO - CoinDesk



El asunto es que se ha reclamado eso de 'token utility' por 'token securities' que es lo que es. 
A lo mejor nos da una buena alegría de una multa y que se cambien a esta titularidad.

Bankera

Mientras en su exchange van a salir los mismos que tienen en spectro más muchos erc20, y ya dejan intuir que el token bnk busca un status similar al Qash.


----------



## corting (22 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Menudo troyano tiene occidente en medio del cotarro asiático.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 16:48 ----------
> 
> ...



Si te sirven los que yo he usado:
Exchange, kraken y coinbase para retirar, el primero te lo ingresa en 24 horas.
Tarjeta aunque ahora no van advance cash, give compra online con ella.
Cajeros bitcoin, en Madrid hay 4 que pagan hasta 1000 en efectivo, también usado.
Hay otras más que conozco pero no use por tema gastos, seguridad etc.
Espero que te sirva 

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 18:01 ----------




Negrofuturo;213
Lo de congelar las tarjetas y tirar el mercado dijo:


> Aún así puedes usar exchange o cajeros, o como último recurso dejarlo en Fiat en el exchange. Lo que no entiendo es la relación caida, futuros con que se pueda retirar en fiat


----------



## thanthalas (22 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Hay una conocida pasarela a cero,coma de fiat calentito.
> 
> Palomitax.
> 
> ...



Te refieres al lanzamiento de litepay este proximo lunes?O tal vez a Qash?.No me suena haber leido nada por aqui sobre litepay y para mi puede ser algo gordo.Litecoin funciona de lujo,comision irrisoria,rapido y con una red de minado super establecida y consistente.
P.D. No entiendo tanto episodio de panico si no es porque no se tiene hecho ROI,lo cual me parece una temeridad tremenda.


----------



## Claudius (22 Feb 2018)

thanthalas dijo:


> Te refieres al lanzamiento de litepay este proximo lunes?O tal vez a Qash?.No me suena haber leido nada por aqui sobre litepay y para mi puede ser algo gordo.Litecoin funciona de lujo,comision irrisoria,rapido y con una red de minado super establecida y consistente.
> P.D. No entiendo tanto episodio de panico si no es porque no se tiene hecho ROI,lo cual me parece una temeridad tremenda.



Bueno, a ver que es al final litepay y litepal, esos servicios ya existen en multi-tokens y para btc, el asunto es lo de siempre: *la comisión*
Que lo que hay supera a las bancarias.., e incluso mano a mano a paypal o alipay.

Tampoco me queda claro, quien (empresa-financieramente) está detrás.


----------



## Piotr (22 Feb 2018)

Dash está bajando más que ninguna (de las top)

algo en especial que me haya perdido?



Claudius dijo:


> Bueno, a ver que es al final litepay y litepal, esos servicios ya existen en multi-tokens y para btc, el asunto es lo de siempre: *la comisión*
> Que lo que hay supera a las bancarias.., e incluso mano a mano a paypal o alipay.
> 
> Tampoco me queda claro, quien (empresa-financieramente) está detrás.



1% de fee se supone. Not bad..

Detrás está el propio equipo de Litecoin. Se supone..


----------



## sabueXo (22 Feb 2018)

TRIG

"KevinB - Today at 4:45 PM
No the masternodes are not implemented yet, developing and testing network AND a decentralized exchange is (1) step and the compliance requirements to run an legal compliment exchange (2nd) step). This takes time and $"

"DailylewisTV - Today at 4:49 PM
@KevinB will this be implemented q2 of this year, or later ?"

"KevinB - Today at 6:04 PM
depends on compliance milestones of Trigxchange
*we have about 65-70% of exchange developed already*"


----------



## juli (22 Feb 2018)

thanthalas dijo:


> Te refieres al lanzamiento de litepay este proximo lunes?O tal vez a Qash?.No me suena haber leido nada por aqui sobre litepay y para mi puede ser algo gordo.Litecoin funciona de lujo,comision irrisoria,rapido y con una red de minado super establecida y consistente.
> P.D. No entiendo tanto episodio de panico si no es porque no se tiene hecho ROI,lo cual me parece una temeridad tremenda.



*....Nope * :fiufiu:

Me parece que en cualquier momento, lo que son carencias va a ser un queso de gruyere al confetti global de padre y muy señor mío.

Mú weno lo de Litepay, éso sí. A mí Lee me parece un "cinco estrelas".


----------



## Patanegra (22 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Aqui esta la " fuente " de las predicciones del clapham
> ( que no son del clapham sino de sistemas algoritmicos de fijacion de precios )
> 
> Aunque claro ...hay que coger este tipo de info con pinzas ...
> ...



que cojones??? pero bueno esos es un vulgar sitio web, creia que tu informacion te la pasaban los tuyos despues de secuestrar, crucificar y beberos la sangre de un niño cristiano. Otro mito que se cae.


----------



## Ethan20 (22 Feb 2018)

Veo un pelotazo facil con We Power, está en Houbi a poco mas que el precio ICO y lo mas probable es que gane la votación de Binance. Tine mucho Hype

https://www.binance.com/vote.html

Ahora esta empatada con Elastos, pero la comunidad de uno con otro no tiene nada que ver (WPR 44K contra 9K de Elastos en telegram). Así que lo más probable es que gane y el X2 o X3 en Binance fácil.


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2018)

*clapham* te estas convirtiendo en un vulgar troll...es una pena, y lo digo desde el respeto.

Independientemente de que esto suba o baje, cuando un notas va por un foro a toro pasado y dice la mítica frase:

*"ya lo dijo el clapham"*

me recuerda a cuando éramos niños en el cole y siempre había uno o más de uno que tocaba los cojones diciendo:

cuidado no hagas esto que si no...

deja eso que si no...

no vayas por ahí que si no...

No entiendes que por ejemplo BTC viene de centavos...sí sí...centavos. Ya no hablo de lo que costaba minar un buen puñado hace 4 o 5 años.

ETH no hace nada tonteaba con los 10$ al igual que Dash o Monero...por poner algunas.

Ha dado tiempo a todo el que ha querido de entrar, salir, volver a entrar volver a salir y todo esto unas cuantas veces.

Si yo digo que bajará, seguro que acertaré...y si digo subirá...también probablemente acierte...luego vendré vanagloriándome de mis aciertos y advirtiendo que ya lo había dicho...que cada uno tiene lo que se merece.

Tú, con el tiempo que llevas tras todo esto, como poco deberías tener ya un ROI de 50K $...y si no lo tienes, es que algo has hecho mal.

Busca tus primeros mensajes, recuerdo que invertías muy poco, unos cientos de $...pero te hubiera sido suficiente para armarla parda y sacarte el sueldo de unos cuantos meses, amén de lo que podrías seguir teniendo metido en el cryptouniverso a la espera de mejores desenlaces.

Hagas lo que hagas, entiende que dinero, lo que es dinero, aquí se ha hecho mucho...más que en la mayoría de inversiones comunes, y mientras no estuvo controlado por los exchangers, eran ríos de pasta para todos.

Solo tienes que mirar los charts de cualquier coin, el más tonto se sacó fácilmente un 20X ...

¿volverá a suceder?

Pues depende de los que manejan el juego, y de la paciencia que tengamos.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (22 Feb 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Veo un pelotazo facil con We Power, está en Houbi a poco mas que el precio ICO y lo mas probable es que gane la votación de Binance. Tine mucho Hype
> 
> https://www.binance.com/vote.html
> 
> Ahora esta empatada con Elastos, pero la comunidad de uno con otro no tiene nada que ver (WPR 44K contra 9K de Elastos en telegram). Así que lo más probable es que gane y el X2 o X3 en Binance fácil.



Esos son los chicharros buenos.


----------



## Patanegra (22 Feb 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Veo un pelotazo facil con We Power, está en Houbi a poco mas que el precio ICO y lo mas probable es que gane la votación de Binance. Tine mucho Hype
> 
> https://www.binance.com/vote.html
> 
> Ahora esta empatada con Elastos, pero la comunidad de uno con otro no tiene nada que ver (WPR 44K contra 9K de Elastos en telegram). Así que lo más probable es que gane y el X2 o X3 en Binance fácil.



gracias, me lanzo, avisados estais


----------



## davitin (22 Feb 2018)

Una cosa, como funciona el tema de las votaciones en los exchanges? unas veces he leido que los equipos que desarrollan criptos deben pagar para entrar en un exchange, otras he leido que la comunidad debe votar, otra que el dinero lo juntan los que votan o algo asi...alguien sabe como funciona?


----------



## fjsanchezgil (22 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Os han pagado los dividendos Bankera la samana pasada y esta????



Pues ahora que lo dices, no recuerdo cuando fue la última vez que los cobré, pero desde luego esta semana no...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hartman (22 Feb 2018)

y cuantos shekkels son?


----------



## davitin (22 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues parece que con respecto a la invetigación todo ha acabado bien, cumplen con la ley, fuente:
> 
> Lithuania's Central Bank Probes 100 Million Euro ICO - CoinDesk



Pero a ver, en ese link lo que pone es que lituania considera que no son tokens, si no acciones.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 21:45 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> @Paketazo
> 
> No seas demagogo chico que te sale fatal .
> Si vas a ser demagogo hazlo bien . El 80 o 90 % de los foreros historicos que pululaban por el Foro en 2013 y 2014 perdieron su pasta cuando
> ...



Es cierta esa historia de que tenias un huevo de bitcoins comprados a precio puta hace años y perdiste la clave del wallet como un gilipollas?


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2018)

*Clapham* si el BTC no supera los 20K habrá fracasado y desaparecerá, ten por seguro que si no desparece por algún motivo que se escapa a día de hoy a la comprensión, el BTC perforará los 20K.

Es como te he dicho cuestión de tiempo y reitero que si no los perfora, será que desaparecerá como lo concebimos hoy en día.

Para que BTC triunfe ha de ser adoptado a largo plazo, si esto sucede, los 20K $ que pones como techo, son algo realmente ridículo para una divisa mundial, además de otros muchos usos.

Si el 10% de los ciudadanos del mundo quieren algún día poseer algún satoshi, será por que le ven utilidad, si a largo plazo la tendencia se invierte y nadie quiere tener satoshis, pues su precio caerá en el olvido referenciado en $.

No hay punto medio, o se adopta y vuela su valor en $, o no se adopta y se va a tomar por el saco independientemente de las montañas rusas que describa en el camino.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (22 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> WHAT ? NO , pero a punto estuvo
> Lo que paso fue que entonces no habia ni Micelium ni wallet en Android
> tenias que bajarte el Electrum al PC que iba fatal .
> Y el clapham lo que hizo fue meter los 2,7 BTC ( 67 libras ) que compro en localbitcoins en un wallet de papel ...que se perdio ...
> ...



Aaaaah...bueno.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pero a ver, en ese link lo que pone es que lituania considera que no son tokens, si no acciones.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 21:45 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues eso, todavía mejor, que vigilarán que se cumpla bajo esa normativa. Pero de scam nada.


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (22 Feb 2018)

Yo tenía alguna historia en un exchange y he aprovechado para meter algo a mybit. No he viisto muy bien la tecnología y las propuestas parecen un poco tópicas pero con ese supply no he podido resistirme. 
Thanks juli


----------



## juli (22 Feb 2018)

ClanesDeLaLuna dijo:


> Thanks juli



Éso cuando trinques  ( aunque está en un precio donde un x 2 cae con la minga )

______________

Buena infografía del concurso de ENIGMA ...la subo por lo gráfico que queda explicadas cuestiones como las nuevas aplicaciones, interesantísimas, tras el Data marketplace, etc...







https://cdn-images-1.medium.com/max/800/1*J6nOETk_JfSXIfD2jZjMuw.png


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Éso cuando trinques  ( aunque está en un precio donde un x 2 cae con la minga )
> 
> ______________
> 
> ...



El Datamarketplace es una idea copiada a IOTA. Estos del mit tienen una guerra con IOTA que va para largo, un serial de varios capítulos, pero desde luego imparciales no son.


----------



## besto (22 Feb 2018)

Poz yo digo que hay suelillo sobre el que rebotar y me voy a la cama comprado en btc y eth.
Las alt hasta que esto este mas claro me espero aunque esas qash por debajo de 0,80 me tientan...


----------



## arras2 (23 Feb 2018)

Lo iba a poner esta tarde pero no quería citar a clapham. Negrofuturo sí avisó en diciembre de la caída. Cuando en enero se pasó a fiat y la gente seguíamos moviendo mierdas, no lo creíamos o no lo queríamos creer. Ojalá supiera un 10% de lo que sabe del supuesto poco útil AT y, ojalá tuviera su capacidad de gestión y de tomas de decisión.

Negrofuturo, yo sí recuerdo que anunciaste esta caída. Y seguro que mucha más gente que cree en el AT.


El AT no tiene una bola de cristal que lo clava todo, pero ayuda a tomar decisiones y gestionar el patrimonio. Daría lo que fuera por tener un sistema que tomara él mismo las decisiones. 0 errores de psicología.

Por cierto, el 1.11 de eth o el 1'093 de btc son los pivots a cierre de año por lo que he ido leyendo. Tengo pendiente releer todo y empezar a practicar.


----------



## davitin (23 Feb 2018)

WePower parece que ya empieza a subir.

El efecto binance le va a sentar bien.


----------



## bmbnct (23 Feb 2018)

Matt Hougan described cryptocurrency as an “early-stage technology,” but one that is primed to grow manifold in the not-too-distant future. This includes a trillion-dollar valuation as early as 2018.

ETF Leader Matt Hougan Predicts Trillion-Dollar Crypto Market in 2018


----------



## Ethan20 (23 Feb 2018)

No termina de despegar We Power, la pelea con Elastos va a ser gorda. No hay nada ganado

Aunque por usuarios de telegram We Power gana por goleada. Elastos es una moneda china de gran éxito, por ejemplo ayer fue top 20 en cuanto a volumen, y eso que solo está en Houbi.

Pero bueno aun creo que ganara We Power. Aunque ahora su diferencia de votos se va reduciendo y por eso baja su precio

En su reddit tienen un formulario que si les envias tu dirección de binance te mandan 0.1 BNB para votar, y si luego le envias el pantallazo con el voto y We power gana te dan 200WPR gratis.

WePower Binance community vote bounty : WePowerNetwork


----------



## traianus (23 Feb 2018)

Pautas alcistas en 9.6K , puede actuar como un buen soporte.


----------



## stiff upper lip (23 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No Clapham no, no va a 9600.
> 
> Cuando tiene dos niveles fallados, 19900 y 6000, se mueve entre esos dos atractores... debe perfeccionar uno y seguir. Cuando le falta fuerza para los dos, se lateraliza.
> 
> ...



Per aspera ad astra..


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Feb 2018)

Pregunta para Negrofuturo, ¿un buen punto de entrada con fiat fresquito serían 12500 en BTC? Si llega a esos niveles, ¿Podemos considerar que se ha vuelto definitivamente alcista?


----------



## Arcipreste de Silos (23 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Varias evoluciones para posible final de correctiva en ETH.





Pregunta de tener pocos conocimientos,

¿No tienes en cuenta, a parte de todas las lineas el volumen que se maneja? En las caídas anteriores parece que el freno en los soportes coincide con grandes subidas de volumen y en este caso solo hay una en 9800$ que amortigua imagino la bajada, pero al no continuar ¿no quiere decir que estabiliza el precio, esperando un muevo bajón sin ventas? O hay ya entra el mercado normal y no las manos fuertes.

No se, si me explicado bien


----------



## Kukulkam (23 Feb 2018)

Aviso a los pomperos del jazaro gusano:

Éste cerdo también posteaba mucho en septiembre, dió tanta guerra cómo está dando ahora, previo subidon del btc a 20k.

Vete con tus cuentos asusta viejas, hijo de la gran narizota.
Eres un agente del Kahal , sucio gusano.


Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kukulkam (23 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cuantas más cosas tengas en cuenta, más ecuaciones tienes, más difícil es la manejabilidad.. terminas metido en un paquete que ni con un simplex lo resuelves.
> 
> Si quieres algo sencillo: Espera a pasar máximos.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, sólo era un warning

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Varias evoluciones para posible final de correctiva en ETH.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-feb-2018 at 11:09 ----------
> 
> ...



Gracias, yo decía esa cifra, porque ahí rompe claramente el canal bajista y puede influir psicológicamente al mercado. 

Evidentemente si supera ath nos vamos a ir a cotas de locos este año.


----------



## juli (23 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> En el mundo, todo individuo cumple con un papel en la película de la vida; Si todos fuéramos iguales, sería realmente aburrido.



Éso díselo a los pomperos picáos de Fomo que se pulan los 400 pavos de Su Tesoooorooo como si el gañán fuese el puto oráculo de Delfos. El hijo de puta éste que desea cánceres al personal...o , abiertamente, que el cap se vaya al carajo por el simple hecho de que quien tenga criptos, cosa que é pudo y no hizo, se joda. Literalmente.

Aunque de acuerdo, sin duda...en que no les resultará "aburrido". No sé si a tí te resultaría divertido darle tus ahorros , aunque supongo que filtrándolo en t criterio y experiencia, no lo harás. Otros más ingenuos, sin embargo, posiblemente lo hagan atendiendo a lo que él cuenta de sí mismo.

Y ser ingenuo...o hasta un memo , no es demasiado recomendable,ok...pero pecado digno de pena capital que ampute una criptocarrera que podía beneficiar a gente sin joder a nadie, aún menos. Y si en el hilo hay gente , yo diría que mayoría, que da su tiempo y sus perspectivas de buena fe ( en mi opinión, es el gran valor añadido de este hilo, hiperpráctico en mi opinión .- errad o no - , y más tras la ínea de "si no te enteras jódete" del primigenio y mítico hilo bitcoñero del foro ) ...porqué carajo habrían de prevalecer las argucias y mala baba de un puto tiñoso ? 

Con lo resumido de su prosa y el bombardeo de posts...seamos, positifosss...lo mismo le había dado ya para currarse un máquina del tiempo y recuperar los bitcoños despreciados a 100 pavos... Igual con actuar con humildad y aprender a abrirse una puta wallet y guardarlos, ya le daba para minoyario, como les ha dáo a otros, maifrén...

...y toáx contentax, por cierto...pero si no es así, pues Ajo & Water...y su puto problema, vive diox...

...Por mí, mientras no encule advenedizos despistáos, cosa que nada da a quien no disfrute patologicamente con la jodienda del soldado desconocido, pues todo ok y a otra cosa...

Y por supuestón, agradezcosinceramente a quien lo pone regularmente de manifiesto por simple atención a cualquier despistáo. Más me ponen esas actitudes que las que tú crees que hay que comprender o aceptar por puro equilibro cósmico. Y te garantizo que desde antes de tener pelos en la poya he lidiiáo a triple o nada con hijos de puta premium, nada de comemierdas como el plimplín en cuestión...o sea, que bastante me la sopla su "papel bajo el sol". EL único Darwinismo válido ,que lo hay, pero no es topic de este hilo, es el de compartir mesa , cojonex en juego y cartas bocarriba .

Pero no es el caso...verdá ? Esto es,debidamente parapetado en el anonimato de la cucarachita media, pura distorsión, jodienda gratuíta y que el personal pille el puntito y la gracieta de la retórica del retarded...y el que no lo haga...al carajo porque él lo vale, cierto ? Si sale cara, es EInstein...y si cruz, un "reproductor de links ajenos"...

Pues borrándome de la lista, ayer,hoy, mañana y pasáo, plísss... La pena es que algo asínnn haya que explicárselo a alguien. Pero wééé...s'explica, que, dentro de lo razonable, pa'eso estamox...pa'echar un cablecico & tal...

No ?


/ ...& end oxtópik , por mis partex y esta week /


----------



## Patanegra (23 Feb 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Aviso a los pomperos del jazaro gusano:
> 
> Éste cerdo también posteaba mucho en septiembre, dió tanta guerra cómo está dando ahora, previo subidon del btc a 20k.
> 
> ...



este mundillo es un ecosistema. Hay gacelas, depredadores, y tambien hienas, buitres y escarabajos peloteros. Que cada cual piense cual es.

Yo creo que por ahora soy un ñu y mis carnes sabrosas han saciado a mas de uno, pero tengo ciertos exitos en el trading que me han hecho tomar cierto gusto a la carne de otros ñus y gacelas.


----------



## thanthalas (23 Feb 2018)

Veo que aun quedan 4 dias para el cierre de la ICO NapoleonX.Ni idea del proyecto todavia,pero por el comentario de juli pensaba que estaba cerrada.


----------



## juli (23 Feb 2018)

thanthalas dijo:


> Veo que aun quedan 4 dias para el cierre de la ICO NapoleonX.Ni idea del proyecto todavia,pero por el comentario de juli pensaba que estaba cerrada.



Nope.

Por cierto...a alguien le ha dado problemas su Dashboard de NapoleonX ? ( No me aparece , por defecto, la address de destino y pese a que el amable gabachín encargáo del chat me la ha facilitáo por privi...como que no son maneras).

Me dice el pavo que todos los envíos comparten wallets, OK...pero entonces ...Cómo sabes que un envío en cuestión es el mío ? ( Yo uso las MEW UNA VEZ ...y por supuestón, la address que he dado para cargar sus tokens no es la misma de la que salen mis ethers enviados ). Me ha extrañado qe no tuviera eso contemplado.

Igualmente , que la wallet de destino tenga sólo envíos de unas horas atrás, y ni siquiera se vean salidas...cuando es una ICO recibiendo ethers desde hace un mes ).

En fin, no me gustan las casualidades ni los despistes con viruta por medio. Por cierto, el garÇon cortó el chat y aúń espero su respuesta.


----------



## silverwindow (23 Feb 2018)

Baja 4 perras y os poneis todos histericos.
A mi la bola me dice que 60k,asi que...


----------



## lurker (23 Feb 2018)

qué le veis a NapoleonX? no tengo ni p idea de esta ICO y puedo tener acceso porque aún quedan chapas...y no encuentro ningún post vuestro hablando de ella ienso:

un saludo!


----------



## juli (23 Feb 2018)

Qué ganas se le ven a LTC...cada vez más " a cara descubierta".

Hasta dónde le llevará el próximo empujón alcista ? Club de las 4 cifras, meivi ??? ienso:


----------



## plus ultra (23 Feb 2018)

Vaya lio os habéis montado,hemos pasado de discrepar de los razonamientos de de otro forero a faltas de respeto y algo peor, ataques personales lo cual me parece algo fuera de lugar.

Yo el AT no lo veo para el criptomundo ya lo he dicho,yo soy de AF,por lo menos en estos momentos que esta lleno de usuarios que no saben diferenciar entre un soporte o una resistencia y se llevan mas por si esta bajando o subiendo,en un futuro cuando la masa recien llegada tenga un minimo de conocimiento si es posible que "para mi" pueda tener mayor relevancia y se la de.

Que unos foreros como NF o SM compartan sus graficas de buena fe con el resto y suceda algo como digamos ponen techo en 10.000 y se queda en 9.700 con la volatilidad que tiene este mercado y se este esperando algo asi para atacarles y despotricar sin mas,me parece completamente absurdo e infantil .

Un consejo,existe el ignore y otra cosa es lo que yo uso,cuando veo el nick de ciertos foreros paso por encima al siguiente post sin mas,os lo recomiendo no perdereis el tiempo.

Y ahora a otra cosa,lo interesante y a lo que estamos,ase 10 dias publique esto:



plus ultra dijo:


> Unos proyectos para echarle un ojito al que le interese.
> 
> ELA
> 
> ...



de los 3 como mas de uno sabra dos estan en la votacion de binance ambos en cabeza,lo que en los proximos dias por lo menos como minimo tendran un buen aumento de volumen por el fomo,pues bien para mi el mas interesante es el otro ADK mirarlo a ver que os parece.


----------



## bubbler (23 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (23 Feb 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues ahora ha mejorado muchísimo, porque en la privada era cutre la web, tipo scam... Yo sí tengo una wallet ETH desde donde envío mis ETH y otra de recepción de mis NPX (ya recibí los NPX de la privada).
> 
> El chico tarda en responder, pero responde, y antes aparecían y desaparecían mis NPX de la privada XDXDXDXDXD
> 
> Me acuerdo que me enviaron 0.1NPX como test de mi wallet destino...



MMM...no sé.

No quería enviar pocas...seguiré en contacto y mientras no lo vea cristalino, pasapalabra...

No hablo de scam...pero no quiero ir detrás de un fulano reclamándole una pasta cuando no tiene manera de saber que soy yo quien la ha enviado.

Conversa, la que quieras...pero con la guita en MI bolsillo... 


____________

por cierto...y al hilo de las coins que comentas : Del discord se deduce que la extensión médica, y la imperativa confidencialidad en sus comunicaciones, van a ser nicho preferente de ENIGMA.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (23 Feb 2018)

Proyecto de Hoy: BELA

Bela (BELA) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap

Lo he investigado por encima, se trata de una especie de Instagram/Facebook, donde en vez de darle a like tienes la opción de dar token de bela, es decir tienes que pagar por darle a like, y curiosamente, funciona, sobre todo con el mundo de atention whores, celebrities etc en el que vivimos, en vez de like, le das unos centimos, y tu a su vez recibes céntimos (belas) si a la gente le gusta tu contenido. 

Me parece una idea descabellada, ya que soy soy anti redes sociales, pero en el mundo en que vivimos creo que lo puede petar si lo hacen bien, estoy seguro de que las marujas pagarían por darse likes unas a otras, y los babosos por darle likes a las tias buenas que cuelgan fotos.

Acaban de sacar una Beta: 
Belacam Gamma Preview - YouTube


----------



## bubbler (23 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Kukulkam (23 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Vaya lio os habéis montado,hemos pasado de discrepar de los razonamientos de de otro forero a faltas de respeto y algo peor, ataques personales lo cual me parece algo fuera de lugar.
> 
> Yo el AT no lo veo para el criptomundo ya lo he dicho,yo soy de AF,por lo menos en estos momentos que esta lleno de usuarios que no saben diferenciar entre un soporte o una resistencia y se llevan mas por si esta bajando o subiendo,en un futuro cuando la masa recien llegada tenga un minimo de conocimiento si es posible que "para mi" pueda tener mayor relevancia y se la de.
> 
> ...



ELASTOS ,pepinazo de token, ayer terminó el "lockeo" , un mínimo de 300 , para unos porcentajes un poco irrisorios ,4 5 y 6% ,en tres años.

Un supply clitoridiano, como diría juli, 33 millones total, que en circulación se verá seriamente disminuido pienso yo, ya que es pequeña la comunidad holder entre la que me encuentro y mucha peña los ha lockeado....


Casi un x8 desde ico que lleva el notas sin despeinarse, para mi un top 20 seguro, top 10 casual

Pd: Alguno sabe algo de la ico NEX en NEO? No se si habrá whitelisting o sorteo, no estoy muy enterado..


----------



## jorgitonew (23 Feb 2018)

Hola, para aquellos que me preguntan por Ardor, he abierto un hilo en la parte de criptomonedas ante una informacion que me parece relevante acerca del proyecto

el link es el siguiente:

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Atencion: ARDOR -- Peligro¡¡-- Estan baneando a criticos


----------



## Arcipreste de Silos (23 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ahí están, pensando si matan al toro o al torero.
> 
> 
> 
> Empieza a encarrilarse el orden.





Lo estan testeando parece


----------



## juli (23 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esos euros, son 4 cifras en dollar.



Ni idea...las líneas rosas son rangos presumiblemente "vistitables" ?

Más simple : Los gráficos lo ven sólido ?

---------- Post added 23-feb-2018 at 13:40 ----------




Kukulkam dijo:


> ELASTOS ,pepinazo de token, ayer terminó el "lockeo" , un mínimo de 300 , para unos porcentajes un poco irrisorios ,4 5 y 6% ,en tres años.
> 
> Un supply clitoridiano, como diría juli, 33 millones total, que en circulación se verá seriamente disminuido pienso yo, ya que es pequeña la comunidad holder entre la que me encuentro y mucha peña los ha lockeado....
> 
> ...



Hombre, clitoridiano, clitoridianoooo...la niña, un par de noches locas en el barrio, ya ha tenido... ::

Yo clitoridiano lo veo más por debajo de 10 minolles ( Mybit, 2 kilos y pico...UNITY, 1 kilo...pero ok, acepto pulpo y clitoridiano "para el cerocerismo imperante " ). 

por cierto...Unity al borde de ICO ( con un roadmap pelín esconcertante, pues se presumía operativo "a la de ya" , pero wééé...).

y porcierto2 : Con ese team de espaldas mojadas, no sé qué cojonex hacemos hablando inglés en su fucking discord :S Putos yankees imperialistax, carajjooo !

Unity


----------



## toko (23 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Vaya lio os habéis montado,hemos pasado de discrepar de los razonamientos de de otro forero a faltas de respeto y algo peor, ataques personales lo cual me parece algo fuera de lugar.
> 
> Yo el AT no lo veo para el criptomundo ya lo he dicho,yo soy de AF,por lo menos en estos momentos que esta lleno de usuarios que no saben diferenciar entre un soporte o una resistencia y se llevan mas por si esta bajando o subiendo,en un futuro cuando la masa recien llegada tenga un minimo de conocimiento si es posible que "para mi" pueda tener mayor relevancia y se la de.
> 
> ...



ADK me tira totalmente para atrás al entrar a su web. Parece más proyecto scam que otra cosa.
Por su diseño, WP salchichero, poca transparencia con el equipo (ninguna foto y sólo 1 pone LinkedIn, que está prácticamente vacío), y tampoco explican prácticamente nada más que es un proyecto basado en DAG.

Creo que hay proyectos mejores donde meter el dinero.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kukulkam (23 Feb 2018)

Jaja es verdad, uno se acostumbra a los cardanos trones nems dents etc y cualquier cosa parece poco, pero bueno, es mas china que Qui shi huang, y en china hay mucho chino con mucho dólar.
De inversores tienen foxconn y alibaba, que no es casi na

Crypto Neo News - Elastos Operating System: Part 1 The Elastos Stellar Neo Connection - YouTube

Edito: no alibaba sorry,,,,, the fucking Chinese Government y la una universidad china


----------



## Cayo Marcio (23 Feb 2018)

Este mensaje va para quien le interese pero sobre todo para Juli, que es el experto en Pivx: resulta que hace un tiempo me metí en una Shitcoin llamada Aerium, la he tenido en staking todo el tiempo y me he hecho con una buena cantidad, ahora en su discord han anunciado un Swap ,que si he entendido bien, se trata de un cambio en el código de la moneda, básicamente se convierte en otra, en este caso, el código que han elegido es el de PIVX, es decir, esta moneda se convertiría (o eso he entendido) en un nuevo fork de PIVX. 

Estas son la preguntas que han respondido sobre el Swap:



> Aerium FAQ:
> Q: What is the purpose of Aerium?
> A: Aerium is undergoing some technical developments. These developments will allow Aerium to place a foot down in the privacy payment sector of Cryptocurrency. Moving forward, Aerium will primarily be a payment coin with privacy and instant payment features whilst upholding a PoS protocol and network security by use of Masternodes.
> Q: What are these technical developments that you speak of?
> ...



La pregunta para Juli es sobre si ha leído o visto algo en el foro de PIVX o por parte de PIVX, si le ves futuro al swap( que parece que viene con toda la parafernalia de PIVX, masternodes, privacidad etc)

PD: los valores de Aerium de CoinMarketCap no están actualizados, el supply anda por 150 millones que van a reducir 1/3 en el swap y el marketcap real ni idea, más de un millón calculado a ojo.


----------



## trancos123 (23 Feb 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Este mensaje va para quien le interese pero sobre todo para Juli, que es el experto en Pivx: resulta que hace un tiempo me metí en una Shitcoin llamada Aerium, la he tenido en staking todo el tiempo y me he hecho con una buena cantidad, ahora en su discord han anunciado un Swap ,que si he entendido bien, se trata de un cambio en el código de la moneda, básicamente se convierte en otra, en este caso, el código que han elegido es el de PIVX, es decir, esta moneda se convertiría (o eso he entendido) en un nuevo fork de PIVX.
> 
> Estas son la preguntas que han respondido sobre el Swap:
> 
> ...



Te refieres a esta? Esta muy muy barata $0,007438
Aerium (AERM) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Cayo Marcio (23 Feb 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Te refieres a esta? Esta muy muy barata $0,007438
> Aerium (AERM) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Si,pero ya dije que los valores de Supply y Mkcap no son reales, están desactualizados. Barata está, pero solo si el proyecto sale bien. Además hay que tener en cuenta que el Swap va a reducir 1/3 las que compres.


----------



## trancos123 (23 Feb 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Si,pero ya dije que los valores de Supply y Mkcap no son reales, están desactualizados. Barata está, pero solo si el proyecto sale bien. Además hay que tener en cuenta que el Swap va a reducir 1/3 las que compres.



En noviembre estaba alrededor de los 2$, que ha pasado para tener este desplome tan brutal?


----------



## juli (23 Feb 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Este mensaje va para quien le interese pero sobre todo para Juli, que es el experto en Pivx: resulta que hace un tiempo me metí en una Shitcoin llamada Aerium, la he tenido en staking todo el tiempo y me he hecho con una buena cantidad, ahora en su discord han anunciado un Swap ,que si he entendido bien, se trata de un cambio en el código de la moneda, básicamente se convierte en otra, en este caso, el código que han elegido es el de PIVX, es decir, esta moneda se convertiría (o eso he entendido) en un nuevo fork de PIVX.
> 
> Estas son la preguntas que han respondido sobre el Swap:
> 
> ...



Sobre el swap, ni papa...ni voy sobráo de tiempo, sorry, ni está PIVX ( estúpidííísimamente ) para esas gaitas...andan liáos en marujeos mal resueltos y la verdá es que afecta a todo ( aunque desde el dev team me aseguran que el road map se está cumpliendo escrupulosamente ) . Unity mismo, ha anunciado un roadmap larguísimo...cuando se presumía de inmediato cumplieinto ( al menos en sus prestaciones básicas ).

Sí te podría apuntar que los clones ( que no hard forks ) de PIVX andan por encima ya de 2 docenas...ayer me lo dijeron que iban a un par de ellos por semana...y es normal, su zerocoin tuneado es sencillísimo y mientras funcione, es un braguetazo y muuucho curro gratix hecho. También que con este mogollón de "fusilazos", los devs andan trinando. 

De cualquier modo, el Dev team de PIVX es un valor considerable en la ecuación...y no sé si quienes están fiando sus sistemas al Purple pueden confiar en que sucesivas actualizaciones les sean igual de sencillas y no se desarrollen ex proceso para que pasen, de algún modo, por el aro. Pero bueno...cierto que un Zpiv operativo es de lo más práctico para levantar tu propuesta sobre una base más que completita. 

Por otro lado, lo que está clarísimo es que PIVX está siendo , por pedante que suene, referencia en el sector...y que su sistema de pagos anónimos es masivamente reconocido. Yo éso lo veo bien...aunque a los devs se les queda corto, obviamente...pero en fin...la gente hace y seguirá haciendo lo que le salga del nardo para ahorrarse peajes, no sé qué otra cosa se puede esperar...

Respecto al cambio que puede representar éso para tí, pues positivo...la operativa del Zpiv es súper usable , comodísima y potente. Parece que has acertado en esa coin pillada de refilón.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (23 Feb 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> En noviembre estaba alrededor de los 2$, que ha pasado para tener este desplome tan brutal?



Ya lo dije, el supply,probablemente en Noviembre si andaba por 1 millon de supply,pero es una moneda PoS, y ha habido una semana de superbloques, en la que daban el 12000%, yo la he aprovechado, pero después de eso vino ya el gran bajón y se ha quedado la moneda maltrecha... es lo que hay.

Gracias a Juli por su respuesta, de momento Hold ( en Staking) y a ver que sucede...


----------



## juli (23 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No tiene mala pinta.
> 
> ¿ Eso es un Bitcoin Chino?



Creo que Yankee.

En papel de regalo de chinorri tooooontoooo. :fiufiu:


----------



## silverwindow (23 Feb 2018)

Roadmap de DENT,buscando el 1M de usuarios usandola.

403 Forbidden


----------



## juli (23 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo veo en wiki.
> 
> MIT, con la bendición de la NSA... con puerta propia para ellos.
> 
> Me gusta; pillaré algunas cuando coseche en ENG



El lunes parece que empieza su pasarela...algo comentó algún forero

LitePay | Card

Lo dicho : En cuanto se abra la veda, se apunta hasta el awelito...pero por lo pronto, LTC, abriendo brecha.


----------



## jorgitonew (23 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sobre el swap, ni papa...ni voy sobráo de tiempo, sorry, ni está PIVX ( estúpidííísimamente ) para esas gaitas...andan liáos en marujeos mal resueltos y la verdá es que afecta a todo ( aunque desde el dev team me aseguran que el road map se está cumpliendo escrupulosamente ) . Unity mismo, ha anunciado un roadmap larguísimo...cuando se presumía de inmediato cumplieinto ( al menos en sus prestaciones básicas ).
> 
> Sí te podría apuntar que los clones ( que no hard forks ) de PIVX andan por encima ya de 2 docenas...ayer me lo dijeron que iban a un par de ellos por semana...y es normal, su zerocoin tuneado es sencillísimo y mientras funcione, es un braguetazo y muuucho curro gratix hecho. También que con este mogollón de "fusilazos", los devs andan trinando.
> 
> ...



Juli, en en último pivxpress snappy da públicamente las gracias a sevenhacks y toda la tropa por participar juntos en en proyecto pivx...

consideras este gesto como el fin de la guerra entre marketing y devs??


----------



## Claudius (23 Feb 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> Dash está bajando más que ninguna (de las top)
> 
> algo en especial que me haya perdido?
> 
> ...



Hay que tener en cuenta que para que puedan hacer eso, tiene que ser una empresa con respaldo y litecoin hasta dónde yo recuerdo su nivel organizativo es una fundación.. 

Veremos cuando el procesador de pagos spectrocoin migre a bankera, y esos servicios sean transparentes a ver si es de ese 1%. Ahora hay que calcularlo a ojo.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cornada al torero.



Se ve bonita la brecha...


----------



## silverwindow (23 Feb 2018)

Bankera si se curra un banco 100% crypto,con targetitas,visa,cuentas,y su PM, todo funcionado bien, me quito el spmbrero.Todo con pasarela a FIAT facil y sin limtes.

Desdeluego la pasta para hacerlo la tienen.


----------



## juli (23 Feb 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Juli, en en último pivxpress snappy da públicamente las gracias a sevenhacks y toda la tropa por participar juntos en en proyecto pivx...
> 
> consideras este gesto como el fin de la guerra entre marketing y devs??




Nope.

Creo que hay mogollón de gente intentando terciar...y es que es ridículo.

S3v3nh4ck seguro que es de los menos contentos, le gusta amarrarlo todo en corto. Por lo pronto, lleva en un segundo plano una temporada, y en Unity, que meneaba de primera mano, aparentemente, también. Aparentemente ( pero por los wevox ).

Pero el cantarín Snappy sabe que es clave para cualquier arreglo y se marca un brindis de concordia al sol. De lo que Snappy es perfectamente consciente es de que PIVX , más bien el "ambiente PIVX" , está MUY considerada en los forums a los que van , élmismo está gratamente sorprendido de ello y l sabe de primera mano...yo creo que ven una moneda apañadita..pero con un movimiento de comunidad ( visión epidérmica, pero cierta ) tremendo...y éste sabe perfectamente que andar a hoxtiax ahora mismo es una memez premium. ( Y eso sí que es evidente ).

Por cierto, los últimos PIVXpress son puro pasteleo. Vacíos como la hoxtia. Te has fijado en que no dicen ABSOLUTAMENTE nada nuevo ? Nada.

En fin...es todo bastante gilichorra..pero es que gilichorra y pastelero lo estaban haciendo unos cuantos figurines...y un parón en éso, si todo sigue ( algunos llevan semanas diciendo rotundamente que ni por el forro - aunque espero y creo que no - ) no lo veo mal. 

Entramos en un fin de febrero y todo marzo, que son fechas clave para el roadmap y alguna otra novedad. Muy importante novedad. Todo está a punto de caramelo y embadurnada de chorradas...y no se puede ser tan chorra. Debería reconducirse todo por su propia inercia.

Palomitax.


----------



## Gian Gastone (23 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> El lunes parece que empieza su pasarela...algo comentó algún forero
> 
> LitePay | Card
> 
> Lo dicho : En cuanto se abra la veda, se apunta hasta el awelito...pero por lo pronto, LTC, abriendo brecha.



Pero por ahora solo puedes retirar dolares, no otras divisas fiat.


----------



## juli (23 Feb 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Pero por ahora solo puedes retirar dolares, no otras divisas fiat.



Jojojo...la FED enseñando la patita de su reciclado Robinjudiano . 

En fin...todo es empezar. Supongo.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2018 at 17:17 ----------

Ayer me quedé a 2 cents de los 25 en Paragon...:rolleye:

A ver si cuela en una de éstas...Por 2500$ , un kit mínimo de ICO ( 25.000 $ ). EL pijerío yankee que entró debe estar flixpando.

Haluego ya, a desear que lo proves chicos recuperen...no ? :


----------



## Arcipreste de Silos (23 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Se ve bonita la brecha...





A mi no me acaba de tapar el ojo... se me asemeja a la recuperación de antes de la caída a 6000$, pero esta vez para hacerlo en los 8500$

Y mira que tengo ganas de entrarle ya


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Feb 2018)

joder que estais registrados en todos los exchanges del mundo ?...ahora piden muchas tonterías para registrarse y se tiran semanas para responderte...


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Feb 2018)

Arcipreste de Silos dijo:


> A mi no me acaba de tapar el ojo... se me asemeja a la recuperación de antes de la caída a 6000$, pero esta vez para hacerlo en los 8500$
> 
> Y mira que tengo ganas de entrarle ya




Yo también me estoy conteniendo. Si cae a 8500 es buena entrada. Si sube casi que mejor , 12500 abandona canal bajista. Entrar ahora es más arriesgado.


----------



## Luizmi (23 Feb 2018)

Peña, habláis del bitcoñi, pero muchas alts poco a poco van subiendo, también es mejor esperar?, las hay que estan jugosas a buen precio...


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (23 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cornada al torero.



Cuidado, que el bull-trap parece que se confirma y va ahora para abajo.

Hay que darle un poco más de tiempo a ver si hay sangre de cuadrúpedo o de humano.


----------



## juli (23 Feb 2018)

Lunyr, 2damún.


----------



## davitin (23 Feb 2018)

Alguien puede resumirme lo que es "enigma"? leyendo la pagina de bitcointalk parece que es otro datamarket mas...por que lo veis tan especial? que lo diferencia de Datum u otros por el estilo?


----------



## davitin (23 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Deberías haberle dado la tarjeta de la consulta, y mientras le das un masaje, enseñarle las enigmas, y decirle: O cero ó por 100
> 
> A corto plazo ligabas seguro.
> 
> ...



Vas borracho?


----------



## trancos123 (23 Feb 2018)

Zero($zer) en binance
Twitter


----------



## jorgitonew (23 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Nope.
> 
> Creo que hay mogollón de gente intentando terciar...y es que es ridículo.
> 
> ...



es que creo lo mismo que tú.. me parece una chorrada estar con peleas en algo que va dpm como pivx y es la envidia de mucha gente

sigo pensando que se acabará solucionando los problemas que tengan (que no se muy bien cuáles son porque no dices ni mu!!!!

y eso sí, si se va cumpliendo roadmap la gente va a estar muy contenta y se acabaron los malos rollos


----------



## plus ultra (23 Feb 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Zero($zer) en binance
> Twitter



Ni esta ni se le espera...

No veo nada salvo la imagen de una app de binance,no esta en la votacion para entrar ni en el twiter veo nada que lo afirme salvo esa "imagen",tienes algun otro dato?


----------



## trancos123 (23 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Ni esta ni se le espera...
> 
> No veo nada salvo la imagen de una app de binance,no esta en la votacion para entrar ni en el twiter veo nada que lo afirme salvo esa "imagen",tienes algun otro dato?



Es el twitter oficial de esa moneda, tb lo han puesto en su reedit.
Binance-Application-InProgress - $ZER : ZeroCoins


----------



## plus ultra (23 Feb 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Es el twitter oficial de esa moneda, tb lo han puesto en su reedit.
> Binance-Application-InProgress - $ZER : ZeroCoins



Si ahi lo he visto pero lo que te quiero decir es que no hay nada mas que una simple imagen,sin mensaje oficial alguno,por eso te decia si tenias algun dato mas que diera por buena la "noticia".


----------



## juli (23 Feb 2018)

Mybit tirando de nueva agencia de maketing ...como no pocos proyectos.

La ondita "devs de garaje" pasa a mejor vida y aquí la gente se está sofisticando y metiendo pasta y medios hasta las cachas..o no te comes una paraguaya.

Un sector que da de comer a otros...bueno para que Shitland perdure.


----------



## jorgitonew (23 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Podrias explicarte mejor ? :rolleye:
> Porque a ver ...una crypto pre-minada , muy lila y tal pero que costaba 120 mil satoshis hace 1 ano y ahora lucha desesperadamente para no bajar
> de los 50 mil va como el culo ...Porque no jodan
> *PIVX ha sido la peor inversion del 2017 ...*
> ...



pivx en 2017 tuvo una revalorización del 147.000%
espero que zoin lo haga este año


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (23 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> *PIVX* ( segun el Blockfolio ) ha tenido una revalorizacion del *2021 % *
> en los ultimos *12 meses*
> 
> *ZOIN* ( segun el Blockfolio ) ha tenido una revalorizacion
> ...




Aquí, cada uno de nosotros, los foreros, cree en unos proyectos y es muy fácil ver la revalorización de uno u otro una vez pasado el tiempo, a toro pasado..


En vez de comprarme un Volvo v40 podía haberme esperado y haberme comprado un xc60, pero como coño iba a saberlo¿ por poner un ejemplo eh.


La bola de cristal de carglass, por supuesto


----------



## jorgitonew (23 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> *PIVX* ( segun el Blockfolio ) ha tenido una revalorizacion del *2021 % *
> en los ultimos *12 meses*
> 
> *ZOIN* ( segun el Blockfolio ) ha tenido una revalorizacion
> ...



si. las revalorizaciones dependen de los instantes que pilles, pero la del año 2017 de pivx es muy alta

la gente vende y compra monedas por miles de motivos, pero lo que importa es que haya un buen roadmap que se cumpla, buena comunidad detrás etc etc y tanto pivx como zoin lo tienen...

yo confío en que ambas lo van a hacer bien, eso sí, cual será la moneda que mejor lo haga?? pues npi, me contento con ir haciendo dinero poco a poco, cualquier centímo es bienvenido. jugar a adivino ni es lo mío ni se me da bien


----------



## alea (24 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> *
> No recuerdo que forero me regaló la peli, pero muchas, muchas gracias.*



*

Tampoco sé quién te regaló la peli, pero si te gustó, quizá quieras ver otra del mismo director, Requiem por un sueño. Esta es más conocida,muy buena, aunque nada tiene que ver con la de Pi. 

Muchas gracias por tratar de enseñarnos, los que no participamos mucho en el foro también apreciamos tus análisis, y yo en particular, también tu filosofía de vida.

Saludos.*


----------



## alea (24 Feb 2018)

No tengo el enlace, la verdad es que ya no veo la tele y desde emule no me he actualizado para ver pelis online. 

Por lo que cuentas, tienes pinta de haber dejado atrás el racionalismo y darte cuenta de que hay algo más Verdadero, es una evolución natural. Sigue compartiendo, hay personajes generosos y mezquinos, cada uno hace lo que le sale, y lo que hace repercute tanto o más en él que en los demás.


----------



## Kukulkam (24 Feb 2018)

Una y otra y otra y otra y otra y otra vez lo mismo, las mismas palabras de mierda, el mismo lenguaje de subnormal, dejanos en paz, y ve con tu amigo posada carriles, sois el mismo tipo de persona.
Floodeas el hilo con tu palabrería de ramera

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (24 Feb 2018)

Podríamos renombrar el hilo con un nuevo nombre: "El show de Clapham2".


----------



## davitin (24 Feb 2018)

Buenas madrugadas desde la garita, con el fuet aún en la mano, analizo las monedas que tengo en "favoritos" y veo que nano, red pulse y we power han iniciado un rally ascendente, el resto siguen quietas como su puta madre.


----------



## san_miguel (24 Feb 2018)

Buenos días creo que BTC se dirige al punto C 9430 usd, entre hoy y mañana podría bajar hasta el pivot S1 que está en los 9715 aprox, y a continuación s2 en 9500 aprox. Creo que marzo puede ser un gran mes pero primero deberemos salir de la nube de ichimoku y después superar la directriz que os marco con una elipse en amarillo. (Debería poner resistencia donde he puesto soporte)







Hay una posibilidad (aunque creo que no sucedera) de que BTC se de la vuelta antes de llegar al punto C, y es que en el gráfico diario la pendiente de la caida se esta suavizando.

En caso de que caiga más abajo del punto C, creo que el mínimo estaría en la base del tenkan de la nube de ichimoku 8780.


----------



## davitin (24 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Buenos días creo que BTC se dirige al punto C 9430 usd, entre hoy y mañana podría bajar hasta el pivot S1 que está en los 9715 aprox, y a continuación s2 en 9500 aprox. Creo que marzo puede ser un gran mes pero primero deberemos salir de la nube de ichimoku y después superar la directriz que os marco con una elipse en amarillo. (Debería poner resistencia donde he puesto soporte)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según tu análisis nos pondremos alcistas en marzo? Hasta qué punto llegaremos?Cómo crees que terminara el año?


----------



## Kukulkam (24 Feb 2018)

Si arruinarte para ti, es sacar 100k $ en 6 meses , si estoy arruinado, por no seguir tus consejos de vender todo en septiembre y esperar a Btc en los 1000$, verdad maestro?

Aaa, que tu tenías el chevy en que iban los mafiosos de miami cuado mandaba el dictador siervo de los gusanos? una inversión digna de tu dios narizon Yhave...
Con estos 100k , cubanito muerto de hambre, me puedo comprar 1000 Torás y limpiarme el culo con sus sagradas páginas hasta que muera, todo pensando en ti y en los tuyos


----------



## davitin (24 Feb 2018)

Este hilo esta muerto, estáis todos fatal de la cabeza.


----------



## onlycw (24 Feb 2018)

Que clapham es un provocador ya lo sabemos,que se pasa de frenada en ocasiones también,si se le coge el puntillo es incluso divertido leerle. En ocasiones dice cosas con sentido. El único que aguanta el tipo muy elegantemente es Negro Futuro,al cual aprovecho para agradecerle sus análisis,al igual que los de San Miguel. No caigamos más bajo que él,por favor.


----------



## Pablosca (24 Feb 2018)

Me sumo al agradecimiento a NF y San Miguel, junto con Juli y bastantes más que me dejo, que también hacéis magníficas aportaciones, de hecho sois mayoría. Desde que silencié al troll leo menos paja, veo preguntas y respuestas muy útiles y, en definitiva, aprovecho mejor mi tiempo. Os sugiero que hagáis lo mismo por la salud de este hilo y vuestra salud mental. Saludos.


----------



## san_miguel (24 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Según tu análisis nos pondremos alcistas en marzo? Hasta qué punto llegaremos?Cómo crees que terminara el año?



Pues es complicado saberlo, si mi conteo de elliott está bien hecho me sale una proyección para finales de marzo de 19000usd, todo esto contando con que no salgan noticias malas que haga que el análisis técnico se vaya al garete, y si esas noticias son muy buenas 23k. 

A final de año sinceramente ni idea, pero te diría entre 45k y 60k, con un marketcap de entre 3 y 5 Billones. Es difícil hacer esas previsiones. 

Si hago un análisis parabólico me sale 100k en septiembre, pero no soy muy amigo de ese tipo de tendencias. (Para que esto ocurra debería haber un alineación cósmica, posible es, pero improbable también).

Mis apuestas de un 10X mínimo de aquí a final de año son:

VEchain
DECRED
ENIGMA
IGNIS
ZRX
ARCBLOCK
WANCHAIN
REMME
PUNDIX
PARETO
IMNOTUDE
KMD 
DASH
PIVX
BAT
IOST
NAPOLEONX
DFINITY

Y otras que vendrán..

Pues lo de siempre, ya veremos.


----------



## species8472 (24 Feb 2018)

Veo el btc debil, y por lo tanto todo el marketcap. Creo que bajamos a hacer doble suelo en los 6.000 y agotar la cuña por mediados finales de marzo. Luego ya romperá resistencia, saldrá de la cuña y a por 50K para finnal de año


----------



## davitin (24 Feb 2018)

Cómo creéis que afectará una futura subida bestial de Bitcoin? Subirán las alts con el o se pondrá en modo agujero negro?


----------



## san_miguel (24 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Cómo creéis que afectará una futura subida bestial de Bitcoin? Subirán las alts con el o se pondrá en modo agujero negro?



Pues yo diría que sí, que se pondrá en modo agujero negro. Pero después todo ese dinero irá a las alts, yo soy de los que pienso lo que sea bueno para BTC, al final es bueno para alts.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (24 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Pues yo diría que sí, que se pondrá en modo agujero negro. Pero después todo ese dinero irá a las alts, yo soy de los que pienso lo que sea bueno para BTC, al final es bueno para alts.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Ojalá...ojalá suban todas las alts y nos rieguen de pasta pero bien regados, que nos caiga una puta montaña de dinero a todos los que estamos aquí..

Juan Luis Guerra - Ojala que llueva cafÃ© - YouTube

::


----------



## san_miguel (24 Feb 2018)

Para los que querais comprar arcblock en exchange y mo hayais podido entrar en la ICO.

Krypital J:
【ArcBlock News】

Dear community,

El precio en ICO fue 0,50usd.

Which exchanges and when?
Okex.com (1. ABT deposit - 11:00 Feb 25, 2018 (Hong Kong Time, UTC +8)
2. ABT/BTC, ABT/ETH, ABT/USDT spot trading - 16:00 Feb 26, 2018 (Hong Kong Time, UTC +8)
3. ABT withdrawal - 18:00 Feb 27, 2018 (Hong Kong Time, UTC +8)) 

Huobi.pro (ArcBlock (ABT) will be launched on Huobi Pro on February 25, 2018 (GMT+8). Deposits will be available from 11:00, February 25, 2018(GMT+8). ABT/BTC and ABT/ETH trading will be available at New Zone from 10:00, February 26, 2018(GMT+8). Withdrawals will be available from 11:00, February 27, 2018 (GMT+8).
)
Gate.io

When ArcBlock Tokens?
The token release will start on Feb 24 (Saturday) 7pm CST.



Social Media
@ArcBlockSocialMedia

ArcBlock Worldwide
@ArcBlockGroups

*♀ ArcBlock Admins
@ArcBlockAdmins

News channel 
@KrypitalNews

A r c B l o c k . i o

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (24 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Para los que querais comprar arcblock en exchange y mo hayais podido entrar en la ICO.
> 
> Krypital J:
> 【ArcBlock News】
> ...



Arcblock todavía no sale en coinmarketcap...de que va esa Coín?


----------



## san_miguel (24 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Arcblock todavía no sale en coinmarketcap...de que va esa Coín?



http://www.comprarmoneda.com/2018/01/Arcblock.html?m=1

Sale a exchange pasado mañana.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## traianus (24 Feb 2018)

Brutal batalla en 9.6k.
Se decide el destino de la tierra media... y de los hombres libres


----------



## Patanegra (24 Feb 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Veo un pelotazo facil con We Power, está en Houbi a poco mas que el precio ICO y lo mas probable es que gane la votación de Binance. Tine mucho Hype
> 
> https://www.binance.com/vote.html
> 
> Ahora esta empatada con Elastos, pero la comunidad de uno con otro no tiene nada que ver (WPR 44K contra 9K de Elastos en telegram). Así que lo más probable es que gane y el X2 o X3 en Binance fácil.



Gracias por el aviso compañero, 2 ETH de beneficio con esta operacion :baba:


----------



## davitin (24 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Gracias por el aviso compañero, 2 ETH de beneficio con esta operacion :baba:



Y lo que le queda, esa hace un x4 a poco que suba Bitcoin.


----------



## Patanegra (24 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Y lo que le queda, esa hace un x4 a poco que suba Bitcoin.



quizas, pero he metido 200.000 euros en esto en Dicienbre y Enero y ahora estoy en negativo. No vendo nada pero todo lo que gano tradeando y con especulaciones come esta van a fiat a recuperar la inversion inicial, aunque sea en parte.

si sube BTC ya tengo multitud de chicharros capaces de x4 , x10 o x20

consideraria meter fiat fresco si BTC se va a 3000 USD o menos


----------



## davitin (24 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> quizas, pero he metido 200.000 euros en esto en Dicienbre y Enero y ahora estoy en negativo. No vendo nada pero todo lo que gano tradeando y con especulaciones come esta van a fiat a recuperar la inversion inicial, aunque sea en parte.



Pero a ver tío...en otro post dijiste que habías convertido 25.000 euros en 200.000...la bajada ha sido más o menos de la mitad del marketcap, te deben de quedar al menos 100.000 pavos, yo he perdido pasta pero me queda más de la mitad de lo que tenía hace dos meses, no es posible que de 200.000 no te quede ni para recuperar los 25.000...


----------



## Patanegra (24 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pero a ver tío...en otro post dijiste que habías convertido 25.000 euros en 200.000...la bajada ha sido más o menos de la mitad del marketcap, te deben de quedar al menos 100.000 pavos, yo he perdido pasta pero me queda más de la mitad de lo que tenía hace dos meses, no es posible que de 200.000 no te quede ni para recuperar los 25.000...



no, no has entendido bien. Los 200K euros no llegaron de golpe, llegaron poco a poco, siendo los primeros miles los mas productivos al entrar en plena subida de Diciembre y pillar un x10 en Dent, Vibe y Nano. Los ultimos euros en llegar , en enero, fueron a mierdas apestosas que han bajado un 80%. Ademas perdi una parte del x10 al retenerme unos dias los nano marcatox y los vibe Hitbtc, cuando me los devolvieron, el x10 era un x6.

Si no me crees dime una operacion concreta o dos de las que he mencionado y te mando capturas de pantalla.

Obviamente, no te voy a hacer capturas de pantalla de los centenares de operaciones que he hecho. Pero si me das una muestra, te las doy.


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pero a ver tío...en otro post dijiste que habías convertido 25.000 euros en 200.000...la bajada ha sido más o menos de la mitad del marketcap, te deben de quedar al menos 100.000 pavos, yo he perdido pasta pero me queda más de la mitad de lo que tenía hace dos meses, no es posible que de 200.000 no te quede ni para recuperar los 25.000...



pero que es un troll que os lleva toda la vida contando milongas... no seais ingenuos...


----------



## Patanegra (24 Feb 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> pero que es un troll que os lleva toda la vida contando milongas... no seais ingenuos...



sal de dudas, o calla para siempre. De todos mis posts desde Diciembre, dime un par de operaciones en concreto y te doy capturas de pantalla.

Por supuesto, cuando hablo de aumentos del x10 o x6, o perdidas del 80% son porcentajes aproximados calculados de cabeza.

a ver dime dos operaciones que crees que son trolas? y luego te comes tu owned bien calentito.


----------



## Ethan20 (24 Feb 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Gracias por el aviso compañero, 2 ETH de beneficio con esta operacion :baba:



De nada campeón, para eso estamos, yo también me he salido por ahora. Casi he doblado mi inversión, como no es seguro que gane la votación, según como vaya la cosa vuelvo a entrar.


----------



## Cakau (24 Feb 2018)

Al final he entrado en Bitbay (bay).. me faltaban balas y no he podido hasta ahora. Es un mercado descentralizado de bienes y servicios. Parece un proyecto sólido y van cumpliendo el roadmap. ¿Que os parece? ¿Alguien conoce el proyecto? No es para un pelotazo inmediato, parece buena más para medio plazo.


----------



## Patanegra (24 Feb 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> pero que es un troll que os lleva toda la vida contando milongas... no seais ingenuos...



a ver venga que me aburro, tengo el historial de hitbtc/kucoin/cryptopia/binance/huobi/cobinhood/liquio/yobit preparado y mi saldo en MEW...dime un par de esas operaciones que dices me he inventado.


----------



## Pablosca (24 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Viendo Webcam de Miami, he visto a Clapham preparándose en la playa para una tarde EPIC.
> 
> Ha hecho sus ejercicios, sus asanas, su baño de Mar, sus ósmosis desintoxicatorias con salinidad al 35%/1000.., se ha tomado sus chupitos de café, ha hecho sus respiraciones... y a la tarde se pasa por aquí.
> 
> ...



Provocador


----------



## alea (24 Feb 2018)

Está claro que el forero Patanegra no es un trol. Ya se que entraste con todo lo gordo y en la cresta de la ola. Tranquilo, mas pronto que tarde se dará esto la vuelta y volverás al verde (antes si tienes buena parte de tu fiat metido en alts top 10, pienso yo). 

Por otro lado el Clapham ha abierto otro hilo diciendo que no volverá hasta que el bulbo llegue a los 6K, si fuera así yo creo que ya no volvería más, pero me temo que volverá con cualquier excusa...tiene su sabiduría el Clapham, de casi todos se puede sacar algo provechoso.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (24 Feb 2018)

Nano Soon on Coinbase - JP Morgan Talks Underway - News4C

Si esto es verdad la subida de Nano se va a quedar corta... crucemos los dedos...


----------



## silverwindow (24 Feb 2018)

El puto clapham al final tendra razon?


----------



## bmbnct (24 Feb 2018)

Pares que se retiran de Bittrex:


----------



## Piotr (24 Feb 2018)

Qué pensáis del token de Telegram (TON)???


TON Blockchain | Gram Token Pre-ICO 2018

EDITO: Parece SCAM. Algunos listillos se están aprovechando de que el auténtico token de telegram no ha salido para crear webs falsas como está. Así que estad atentos!


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Feb 2018)

Un análisis técnico que me ha gustado, este tío ya dijo al principio de la corrección que nos íbamos a los 6000.

A ver si Negrofuturo y San Miguel le dan el aprobado. 

https://youtu.be/IQmfSu16iJ0


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (24 Feb 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Nano Soon on Coinbase - JP Morgan Talks Underway - News4C
> 
> Si esto es verdad la subida de Nano se va a quedar corta... crucemos los dedos...



Los Dev de Nano ya lo han negado y todo viene porque uno de los principales de Coinbase acaba de decir que ha comprado hace poco una buena cantidad de Nano.


----------



## san_miguel (24 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Un análisis técnico que me ha gustado, este tío ya dijo al principio de la corrección que nos íbamos a los 6000.
> 
> A ver si Negrofuturo y San Miguel le dan el aprobado.
> 
> El bitcoin tiene una bandera. - YouTube



Pues en mi opinión el mínimo debería estar entre 8850 y 9400usd, ¿Puede irse a los 6000? Si, pero lo veo poco probable.


----------



## davitin (24 Feb 2018)

Ahora me entero que NANO es la que antes era RailBlocks.


----------



## danjian (24 Feb 2018)

No se si estara puesto ya pero los poseedores del wallet nano ledger s/nano blue estamos de enhorabuena, pronto van a lanzar una actualizacion que permitira gestionar las coins desde el escritorio(sin chrome)/android e iphone, con esto se soluciona ademas el problema de tener que andar instalando/desinstalando apps en el wallet para poder holdear multiples coins.






fuente:
Announcing the new Ledger Wallet desktop and mobile applications - Ledger


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Pues en mi opinión el mínimo debería estar entre 8850 y 9400usd, ¿Puede irse a los 6000? Si, pero lo veo poco probable.



Eso es lo que dicen en el video. Creo que coincide bastante con los análisis tuyos anteriores, bajar sobre ese rango y posible alza a más de 12k iniciando mercado alcista.


----------



## san_miguel (24 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Pues en mi opinión el mínimo debería estar entre 8850 y 9400usd, ¿Puede irse a los 6000? Si, pero lo veo poco probable.



Esta es la figura que debería formarse y de la que hablan en el video con la que estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## san_miguel (24 Feb 2018)

Fijaros en esto, igual se repite el patrón. Hay que estar atentos en la relación ETH/BTC







---------- Post added 24-feb-2018 at 20:15 ----------

Si se repite el comportamiento las proyecciones que salen para mayo...no se si ponerlas ))...

Relación ETH/BTC 0,31, si se llegase a cumplir, tendríamos que ver como se cumple, opciones:

1º demérito de BTC, BTC ronda los 10k y ETH se pone en 3k.

2º mérito de ETH con BTC en en zona de 20k y ETH en 6k.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2018 at 20:25 ----------

Bueno y BTC pues desde mi punto de vista el mínimo debería ser la zona del EMA 200 que esta en torno a los 8940 aprox, haciendo barrido en la base de la nube de ichimoku en 8820 para barrer stops.

Todo esto si perfora el 9400.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Fijaros en esto, igual se repite el patrón. Hay que estar atentos en la relación ETH/BTC
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Ethereum a 6k? Suena bien, ¿tu también ves a Ethereum más fuerte que Bitcoin?


----------



## san_miguel (24 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Ethereum a 6k? Suena bien, ¿tu también ves a Ethereum más fuerte que Bitcoin?



Es una posibilidad a largo plazo, si hoy doblase de precio ETH ya estaría al nivel de capitalización de BTC y la relación ETH/BTC sería 0,18 aprox.

Con 0,31 el cap de ETH sería el doble casi que el de BTC. ¿Puede ser que este año ETH de el sorpaso a BTC? Podría ser. 

ETH es una gran plataforma, pero BTC y su LN puede ser bestial.

¿Lo ideal? Que BTC se vaya a 50k usd, y ETH 15K...por soñar que no quede.


----------



## itaka (24 Feb 2018)

se que no es el hilo, pero una petición a los expertos en análisis técnico. ¿Cómo veis IOTA/USD e IOTA/BTC?


----------



## Ethan20 (24 Feb 2018)

Mañana dan la información de la ICO de Neonexchange (NEX)













Esa ICO hay que entrar como sea, porque va a ser un éxito seguro.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Es una posibilidad a largo plazo, si hoy doblase de precio ETH ya estaría al nivel de capitalización de BTC y la relación ETH/BTC sería 0,18 aprox.
> 
> Con 0,31 el cap de ETH sería el doble casi que el de BTC. ¿Puede ser que este año ETH de el sorpaso a BTC? Podría ser.
> 
> ...



He visto opiniones de BTC a 50k - 60k para este verano, con correción fuerte a los ath actuales.

Creería que esas opiniones son una locura si no hubieran sido echas por una máquina que ya pronosticó hace un año los 13k para Febrero Marzo de este año.

Hace tiempo no hubiera creído ni media palabra, pero ahora...


----------



## horik (24 Feb 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Mañana dan la información de la ICO de Neonexchange (NEX)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa token que función tiene?


----------



## Ethan20 (24 Feb 2018)

horik dijo:


> Esa token que función tiene?



Exchange decentralizado basado en la plataforma neo.

China. Neo. tiene todo para el éxito.


----------



## san_miguel (24 Feb 2018)

Aquí tenéis las mejores ICO que hay próximamente según varios expertos.






Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## horik (24 Feb 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Exchange decentralizado basado en la plataforma neo.
> 
> China. Neo. tiene todo para el éxito.



Entiendo, la pregunta era si por tener esa token reparte porcentaje de las fees como COSS, hay descuentos en las transacciones como con Binance etc.


----------



## Gian Gastone (25 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ahí falta la Leonsa Eurocoin...
> 
> Ya veréis ya; van a poner a León en el mapa mundial! ::
> 
> ...



lo unico que recuerdo de Leon es la catedral, el conveto de las Hermanas, las tapas
y las mejores putas brasileiras de espana.

luego prosegui el camino.


----------



## silverwindow (25 Feb 2018)

Podrian haberle puesto otro nombre almenos que no fuese "eurocoin", todo el rezuma a timo-estampita-scam,pero a lo Berlanga.Y con Montoro seal of approval. Dudaria en aceptarlas si me las regalasen.


----------



## davitin (25 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ---------- Post added 25-feb-2018 at 08:49 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo, de un invento español que no lleva grafeno, no me fío.


----------



## silverwindow (25 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Yo, de un invento español que no lleva grafeno, no me fío.



o un palo adosado.


----------



## stiff upper lip (25 Feb 2018)

Es que nos conocemos, sobre todo si hay castuzos o amigos de castuzos dentro, todo grita a "coge el dinero y corre"


----------



## san_miguel (25 Feb 2018)

Arcblock (ABT) en idex ya se ha hecho un 3x. Ojo que esta tarde noche sale en Huboi y OKEX dos exchanges del top 5. Promete.


----------



## Azkenchack (25 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Arcblock (ABT) en idex ya se ha hecho un 3x. Ojo que esta tarde noche sale en Huboi y OKEX dos exchanges del top 5. Promete.



¿a que hora salen?

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rekt (25 Feb 2018)

Uff como me estoy poniendo las botas con Arcblock


----------



## san_miguel (25 Feb 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> ¿a que hora salen?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk



En 9 horas creo, yo no vendo...voy a hold hasta hacer mi regla de pareto.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2018 at 10:28 ----------

En BTC parece que se está formando una posible divergencia alcista en el gráfico de 4 horas, aún es pronto para confirmarse, pero si el estocástico no sigue hacia abajo tendremos divergencia confirmada.







---------- Post added 25-feb-2018 at 10:35 ----------

En el gráfico diario, puede que el estocástico se de la vuelta en la zona amarilla que os señalo y vuelva al alza. 

Ahora mismo está en el valor de 50.000, es la zona idónea para darse la vuelta.

No es lo habitual, de hecho, es raro que lo haga. Ayer lo veía improbable, hoy con la divergencia en el gráfico de 4 horas tengo más esperanzas de que pueda girar.

Veremos si se activa o no esa divergencia..CAUTELA.


----------



## davitin (25 Feb 2018)

Joder macho, cómo van lgunas alts...pareto y datum no paran de bajar ahora...


----------



## juli (25 Feb 2018)

Un par de apuntes a viejas conocdas...

Aquel gota a gota constante de ETH en Otoño...parace habrse instalado en Litecoin ( aunque en LTC , esas subidas menos violentas - aunque no tan prolongadas - siempre han sido marca de la casa ). 

Me estoy repasando la web de Litepay y en principio, operativa completísima para cash y , ojo, pasarela de pago en comercios...y que sólo mueva dólares , con un asesor competente al tanto para que el mix cambio/plusvis no nos pillase en bragas, , no debería representar demasiada pega, pues muchos banksters patrios ofrecen cuentas en dólares .

Se agradecen muy mucho valoraciones al respecto.

--------

A la línea comentada hace unos posts por Mybit , de rebrandings varios ( que aquí la imagen de "chavalitos currando" ya la esquiva todo diox )...se une Phore, siempre en su línea de incógnita recién salida del horno ( del horno de PIVX, que dría algún dev encabronado, jeje ).

[youtube]gjTmwMcMbog[/youtube]


En fin, algunos aspectos sobre ésto :

Nuevo diseño ...también una especie de "separación"entre la moneda propiamente dicha y actividades paralelas que aún no han trascendido pero destilan cierta "amplitud de miras " ( esperemos que bien fundada/respaldada , pues su discord es , aparentemente, extraño, poco revelador , poco dinámico...aunque van sacando cosas ). Lo que sí está claro es que van acomo doblando wallets cada mes y pico ó 2 ...y éso está bien, aunque aún en cifras muy bajas. También creo que le vendrá pero que muy bien haberse instalado en toprno a los 3 pavos, pues la subida desde "bajo cero" hizo una brecha jodidlila de resolver para quien aspirase a subirse al carro de Mnodes . Hoy uno andaría en los ventipico mil pavos, bastante asequible dado su supply clitoridiano si el proyecto se va poniendo serio. Además de todo ello, sus retornos en staking son muy jugosos, con lo que ir "ahorrando y pillando" es un muy buen aliciente. 

Todo ésto supeditado al enfoque de su marketplace , que debe salir YA y será una buena muestra de si la vaina va de chapucilla de niñatos...o quieren levantar algo aseadito. Insisto : TODO ÉSTO pasa por un proyecto atractivo y presentable ( que si se da, puede ser realmente especial y bien digno de consideración...pero ojo, que a poco que consigan que el personal se encapriche, ese supply es una perita en dulce ).

En fin...me da que la pasarela de Litecoin ( ya hablamos hace tiempo , a raíz de Evolution , que se adivinaban varias opciones inminentes y ahí tenemos una no poco mencionada ) puede ser un detonante de primer orden y que esta primavera/verano, distribuidoras de fiat por varias vías , ya abiertamente en el ajo Blockchain,van a poner sus servicios a disposición de cualquier proyecto razonablemente operativo, lo que sería un salto cualitativo importante . Vamos viendo...


--- edito *@paketazo : * Has visto los "quesos" de las Rich list en el explorer ese de Dash, LTC, PIVX, etc...??? No sé interpretar los datos...no me encajan ( aunque lo que creo es que funciona como el ojete, pues hace tiempo todo encajaba al dedillo y era perfectamente entendible )


----------



## easyridergs (25 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Arcblock (ABT) en idex ya se ha hecho un 3x. Ojo que esta tarde noche sale en Huboi y OKEX dos exchanges del top 5. Promete.



A parte de para especular, para que sirve el token.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2018 at 12:30 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Joder macho, cómo van lgunas alts...pareto y datum no paran de bajar ahora...



Es que es acojonante la cantidad de proyectos que no se sustentan en nada más que una paja mental y que ves que no valen nada. Y de los que parece que valen y tienen una buena perspectiva de negocio no tienen resuelta la parte técnica, si triunfa en breve Dent, y cientos de miles de personas empiezan a comprar y venderlos, a ver que pasa con la block de Ethereum, si los gatitos casi la petan no me quiero imaginar lo que pasará con un mercado de millones de personas.


----------



## juli (25 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esta tiene de lo que mejor pinta si vuelve a Máximos; pero está como el resto del mercado en la duda de si lo hará.
> 
> También puede ocurrir que unas suban y hagan su guerra tomando el relevo y otras bajen para renovarse.
> 
> Por el Ratio con BTC muy buena pinta.



Supongo que te refieres a LTC, claro.

A poco que se menee Lee, la hoxtia que le voy a meter a Dash es suavecita ( he tendido más a LTC ultiamente porque que sabía que iba a ser buen cruce de entrada a Dash y no me fiaba mucho de que ETH mantuviese su arreón ) . Ya estoy en el momentillo ése de "entra ya!, no seas rata! "... pero voy a aguantar ( si pierdo el cruce, LTC es valor seguro para mí de todos modos - nunca he acabado de comprender la "floja" imagen que tiene entre el forerío - .

Por cierto...me da que Dash va a moverse en seguida...está increíblemente a wevo...y éso es totalmente anormal. ( quién nos diera un arreoncete de ETH again ahora mismo ).


----------



## easyridergs (25 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esto tiene pinta de ser un proyecto tan fiable como Petro. Ahora, no te descartaría que no a si alguien me dice que en unos meses o años es un x20... Viendo como funciona este mercadillo sería hasta lo lógico, esta coin aplica el método de workforfood... Coges a varios vagabundos suecos y a otros tailandeses, les compras un traje y dices que llevan 20 años trabajando con criptografía y en la NASA, después dices que utilizarás el tangle, junto con la tecnología blockchain, sin minería y que podrás utilizar todas las criptos sin tiempos de espera ... y TE FORRAS...
> 
> ¿alguien tiene tanta jeta como para prometer tanto? Solo los de Eurocoin han sido capaces de reunir los huevos... El resto preocupado por resolver los problemas de su respectivo campo... Eurocoin con un par de huevos dice que lo resuelve TODO, minería, tangle, ::...



No se puede explicar mejor ¡¡¡¡


----------



## juli (25 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> A parte de para especular, para que sirve el token.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-feb-2018 at 12:30 ----------
> 
> Es que es acojonante la cantidad de proyectos que no se sustentan en nada más que una paja mental y que ves que no valen nada. Y de los que parece que valen y tienen una buena perspectiva de negocio no tienen resuelta la parte técnica...



por éso insisto, auqnue me cueste algún disgustillo de vez en cuando, en blockchains que hagan cosas...pero hay que entrar de lejos, éso y ver un roadmap más masticable y práctico quer rimbombante es lo que te da cintura para esperarlos comme il faut. 

Ejemplo : Phore. Si su markeplace es operativo, me la pela que comiencen como un "milanuncios" mangui vendiendo muñecas chochonas o DVDs de segunda mano : Mientras no pete su sistema, que parece perfectamente asequible...llegarán productos de mayor atractivo y Phore pillará mayor enjundia...será el propio uso lo que le procure calidad ( pero éso es un detonante esperable, y esperable de un día para otro...no a costa de un año de cháchara y promesas, malas hoxtiax en discord, etc )

Acabo de estar empollándome un proyecto tras el que andaba meses atrás, convencidísimo...y cojones!, que mucha "quintaesencia"...pero de la ICO a mover el ojal sobre la mesa...entre 8 meses/1 año...lo que implica, si apuestas por ella, inmovilizar un pastrollón todo ese tiempo, cuando hoy en Shitland ya no tienes ninguna necesidá de actos de fe de ese pelo.

No hay más que recordar a paketazo comentando la impaciencia de holders de un proyectazo como Dash ( y hablábamos de que más que dudas sobre Dash, las habría sobre que no apareciese el listillo de turno con su proyecto operativo bajo el sobaco ...y, sin entrar en excelencias técnicas... mira Litecoin ! - )...como para ponerse a esperar ahora por el renasío Mesías de turno...los wevos, vamos...

Shitland es vertiginoso...entre promesas de 5ª dimensión y montañas rusas de precio, los árboles te tapan el bosque : El de BLOCKAHINS QUE HACEN COSAS...que cada día es más potente.


----------



## alea (25 Feb 2018)

Eurocoin ya esta listada en CMC, pone que esta en cryptopia. Y sí, es cerocerista.


----------



## juli (25 Feb 2018)

*PURPLES* on fire...


----------



## san_miguel (25 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Acabo de estar empollándome un proyecto tras el que andaba meses atrás, convencidísimo...y cojones!, que mucha "quintaesencia"...pero de la ICO a mover el ojal sobre la mesa...entre 8 meses/1 año...lo que implica, si apuestas por ella, inmovilizar un pastrollón todo ese tiempo, cuando hoy en Shitland ya no tienes ninguna necesidá de actos de fe de ese pelo.
> 
> No hay más que recordar a paketazo comentando la impaciencia de holders de un proyectazo como Dash ( y hablábamos de que más que dudas sobre Dash, las habría sobre que no apareciese el listillo de turno con su proyecto operativo bajo el sobaco ...y, sin entrar en excelencias técnicas... mira Litecoin ! - )...como para ponerse a esperar ahora por el renasío Mesías de turno...los wevos, vamos...
> 
> Shitland es vertiginoso...entre promesas de 5ª dimensión y montañas rusas de precio, los árboles te tapan el bosque : El de BLOCKAHINS QUE HACEN COSAS...que cada día es más potente.



No te referirás a.. ¿Ocean?

A mi me gustan mucho estás dos, echale un ojo y me cuentas o

Omnitude

DFINITY - The Decentralized Cloud

¿Alguien las ha estudiado a fondo?


----------



## easyridergs (25 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> No te referirás a.. ¿Ocean?
> 
> A mi me gustan mucho estás dos, echale un ojo y me cuentas o
> 
> ...



Pero a ver, cualquier sistema de almacenamiento descentralizado en el momento que puedes acceder a el desde cualquier dispositivo que no necesites tener la blockchain descargada ya es una nube, y de eso ya hay a patadas.


----------



## san_miguel (25 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Clapham preparando sus primeros escritos para el 6000



Esperemos que tarde en escribirlos, creo que estamos en la fase final de la corrección. Esta semana que empieza salimos del tunel...más nos vale.


----------



## Ethan20 (25 Feb 2018)

Por cierto que cachondeo ha sido la votación de Binance

https://www.binance.com/vote.html

Elastos 150K votos :XX:

vamos que los chinos han usado boots sin disimulo

Wepower 50K

Comprando el voto te regalaban en 0.1 BNB para votar y 200 WPR (35$) si ganaban

La última vez ganó Raiblock con 12K votos y parecía una pasada.

En este momento Elastos bajando y WPR a la espera. A ver que decide Binance. Habrá que estar atento a los rumores o noticias para subirse a una o otra :XX:


----------



## paketazo (25 Feb 2018)

Si perdemos el 9100$ en BTC se nos va a medio plazo a la zona de 6700$-7000$ dónde debería de marcarse un rebote decentillo.

El problema ahora mismo es la tendencia que se esta gestando desde hace algo más de dos meses.

Los creadores de mercado decidieron entonces que era suficiente por la parte alcista.

Tienen que recargar balas (BTC), y este proceso solo les interesa si recargan barato, o sea, a la baja.

Buscan poseer un % de mercado que les permita manipular al alza y distribuir arriba...lo más arriba que puedan, para eso, hay que despoblar a los exchangers de los BTC a la baja (los aburridos venden).

Fijaros el volumen diario que mueve BTC por ejemplo, es evidente que los mismos BTC se están comprando y vendiendo constantemente, no entran apenas nuevos BTC en juego, de lo que se deduce que los que venden recompran un poquito más bajo, para volver a vender y recomprar un poquito más abajo...mientras van arrastrando ventas de terceros que son las que van acumulando para el próximo pump.

Lo malo de todo esto, es que si no logran su objetivo rápido (unos días), seguirán bajando el precio (ellos además están posicionados en corto), con lo que pueden alargar esta monotonía meses.

Acabará subiendo, pero depende del precio medio de recompra que tengan, pues no es lo mismo que tengan precio medio de 5000$ que de 9.000$, pues desde 5000$ buscarán un rebote de 10.000$ para distribuir o que otro tome relevo para seguir subiendo, mientras que desde 9.000$ el rebote puede irse a 18.000$, reiniciando una tendencia alcista de largo plazo.

Esta en sus manos, y los exchangers les dejan, pues viven de las comisiones, y ellos son los que crean mercado...no nosotros.

Un saludo y paciencia.


----------



## danjian (25 Feb 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Por cierto que cachondeo ha sido la votación de Binance
> 
> https://www.binance.com/vote.html
> 
> ...



Creo que solo deberian dejar votar a cuentas con cierta antiguedad, 150k de votos y en telegram no tienen ni 20k de usuarios ...


----------



## san_miguel (25 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Si perdemos el 9100$ en BTC se nos va a medio plazo a la zona de 6700$-7000$ dónde debería de marcarse un rebote decentillo.
> 
> El problema ahora mismo es la tendencia que se esta gestando desde hace algo más de dos meses.
> 
> ...



En 30 minutos empieza una nueva vela en el gráfico de 4 horas y en el de 1 hora. A ver como empieza.


----------



## juli (25 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Un saludo y paciencia.



EL tan manido "momento de cargar" cuando el metal está bajo , nunca me ha convencido ...en un cotarro taaaan manoseáo.

Ahora bien, te garantizo que si nos mandan al subsuelo no me suena ni medio mal. Sé comprar 20.000 veces mejor que antaño.

Y ganas, hay de sobra... 

Palomitax


----------



## san_miguel (25 Feb 2018)

Yo he vuelto a entrar con el 50%, creo como digo que estamos en el los últimos coletazos de la bajada. El otro 50% me lo reservo al inicio de la subida.


----------



## san_miguel (25 Feb 2018)

Bueno ya estamos en las próximidades del punto C, si mi conteo es correcto le quedan pocas horas de corrección y empezamos la onda 3, dividida en 5 subondas. La primera nos debería llevar a las proximidades del 12500. 

En cuanto salte la alarma del parabolic SAR, entro con el 50% que tengo en la recámara.


----------



## Carlos1 (25 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Bueno ya estamos en las próximidades del punto C, si mi conteo es correcto le quedan pocas horas de corrección y empezamos la onda 3, dividida en 5 subondas. La primera nos debería llevar a las proximidades del 12500.
> 
> En cuanto salte la alarma del parabolic SAR, entro con el 50% que tengo en la recámara.





Dios te escuche San Miguel.


----------



## alea (25 Feb 2018)

Esperemos que en este caso, San Miguel, el territorio se asemeje a tu mapa, y no al mapa que nos ha dibujado NF...


----------



## san_miguel (25 Feb 2018)

alea dijo:


> Esperemos que en este caso, San Miguel, el territorio se asemeje a tu mapa, y no al mapa que nos ha dibujado NF...




Pues es que no es nada fácil, para mi sería un sorpresa irse a los 6000, pero vamos, si eso ocurriese, haría doble suelo y sería otro momentazo para comprar.

Sigo pensando que la corrección esta prácticamente agotada, sólo hay un pero... El pero es que la divergencia alcista que había observado esta mañana se está desvaneciendo. 

¿Es un problema? Pues no mucho, lo único es que si se pone cabezón a seguir bajando, el suelo estaría en torno a la EMA 200 y la base de la nube de ichimoku, valores en torno a los 8700-8900. En ese caso tendría que recalcular las ondas de elliott por ese pequeño desvío.

Esto no son matemáticas, si lo fueran sería muy fácil.


----------



## davitin (25 Feb 2018)

Alguien sabe cómo terminó la votación de binance en la que estaba wepower?


----------



## Carlos1 (25 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Pues es que no es nada fácil, para mi sería un sorpresa irse a los 6000, pero vamos, si eso ocurriese, haría doble suelo y sería otro momentazo para comprar.
> 
> Sigo pensando que la corrección esta prácticamente agotada, sólo hay un pero... El pero es que la divergencia alcista que había observado esta mañana se está desvaneciendo.
> 
> ...



San Miguel, tus análisis no tienen precio, asi como los de NF, se agradece de corazón, de verdad.

Deduzco de vuestros análisis que BTC iría hacia arriba sí o sí durante lo que queda de año, con sus correcciones lógicamente, pero saliendo del canal que lo podría llevar a 5.000-6.000, si no me equivo.


----------



## thanthalas (25 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Alguien sabe cómo terminó la votación de binance en la que estaba wepower?



https://www.binance.com/vote.html


----------



## Kukulkam (25 Feb 2018)

Estad atentos a NEX, neonexchange.org, HOY dia 25 sale la informacion del whitelist, va a ser un pepinazo de ICO


----------



## san_miguel (25 Feb 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Estad atentos a NEX, neonexchange.org, HOY dia 25 sale la informacion del whitelist, va a ser un pepinazo de ICO



Estoy de acuerdo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 25-feb-2018 at 19:39 ----------




Carlos1 dijo:


> San Miguel, tus análisis no tienen precio, asi como los de NF, se agradece de corazón, de verdad.
> 
> Deduzco de vuestros análisis que BTC iría hacia arriba sí o sí durante lo que queda de año, con sus correcciones lógicamente, pero saliendo del canal que lo podría llevar a 5.000-6.000, si no me equivo.



Desde mi punto de visto así es, la próxima corrección gorda, hablo de un 40% mínimo, estimo que será por el mes de abril.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (25 Feb 2018)

Despues de ver que muchas tarjetas fueran suspendidas por poder ser cargadas con criptos,cosas como estas no se si sirven para dar esperanza o por el contrario ir descartado proyectos como este.

NAGA anuncia el inicio del pre-registro de la tarjeta de débito NAGA | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Cayo Marcio (25 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Despues de ver que muchas tarjetas fueran suspendidas por poder ser cargadas con criptos,cosas como estas no se si sirven para dar esperanza o por el contrario ir descartado proyectos como este.
> 
> NAGA anuncia el inicio del pre-registro de la tarjeta de débito NAGA | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



Según había leído cuando investigaba la ICO, Naga es una empresa que cotiza en la bolsa de Frankfurt, eso supongo que le da un plus de seriedad. No es solo humo como muchas otras.


----------



## joselinhos (26 Feb 2018)

Juli, paragon a 0,25.. lo de entrar con to lo gordo que decias como lo ves?


----------



## juli (26 Feb 2018)

joselinhos dijo:


> Juli, paragon a 0,25.. lo de entrar con to lo gordo que decias como lo ves?



Tó lo gordo no... pero a un kit de ICO al 10% , m'apunto. 

Y al cajón.


----------



## san_miguel (26 Feb 2018)

En el análisis de hoy de BTC, en el gráfico de 4 horas se ve perfectamente la divergencia alcista, suele indicar que el cambio de tendencia está ya próximo.

El SAR aún no ha saltado y me parece raro que no lo haya hecho ya, asi que aún no está confirmado.







El pero está en el gráfico diario, como os indico en la elipse amarilla que marco (estocástico). Ayer os decía que estaba en la zona de los 50.000, una zona ideal para girar al alza, que era raro que lo hiciera pero que era posible, ya que lo había hecho más veces, pocas, eso si.

Bueno, pues sigue hacia abajo. Y si sigue hacia abajo debería llegar hasta el 0.000, el resto de frametimes, el de 8 horas, 12 horas, están ya abajo desde hace un día o dos. 

lo ideal es que se pusiera alcista y pasara por la zona de la elipse azul que marco, es el paso más estrecho entre las dos nubes, la de tendencia alcista y bajista.

Conclusión, si no gira puede que nos tiremos en lateral-bajista unos días más, en el rango entre los 8800 y 9600.


----------



## lurker (26 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> En el análisis de hoy de BTC, en el gráfico de 4 horas se ve perfectamente la divergencia alcista, suele indicar que el cambio de tendencia está ya próximo.
> 
> El SAR aún no ha saltado y me parece raro que no lo haya hecho ya, asi que aún no está confirmado.
> 
> ...



si no he entendido mal, estás analizando con Elliot y estamos en el punto 2, a punto de empezar la onda 3 (que sería la mayor) ? si es así esta onda 3 debería acabar en 15800 aprox ? (% de la onda 1 x fibonacci 1,618?)


----------



## san_miguel (26 Feb 2018)

lurker dijo:


> si no he entendido mal, estás analizando con Elliot y estamos en el punto 2, a punto de empezar la onda 3 (que sería la mayor) ? si es así esta onda 3 debería acabar en 15800 aprox ? (% de la onda 1 x fibonacci 1,618?)



Es correcto, si se cumple debería ir "como mínimo hasta el 1,618".


----------



## san_miguel (26 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Aquí se la están cogiendo con papel de aluminio o de fumar.
> 
> 6ª Vela a la derecha del techo y referencia a la 6ª vela de la izda.
> 
> ...



Luz verde en el parabolic SAR


----------



## traianus (26 Feb 2018)

La batalla por la tierra media (9.6k), ha concluido. Los hombres libres han ganado en brava lid. Chu chuuu  :rolleye:


----------



## san_miguel (26 Feb 2018)

¿Qué os sugiere el gráfico semanal? Demasiadas lineas, ¿No? ) Mirar el estocástico.


----------



## paketazo (26 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> ¿Qué os sugiere el gráfico semanal? Demasiadas lineas, ¿No? ) Mirar el estocástico.



Te estás ganando el respeto del público...y muy merecidamente.

Sigo receloso hasta mañana sobre estas horas...pero pinta bien.

Un saludo


----------



## Estrellero (26 Feb 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham sigue exiliado del hilo ...
> El Rabi le dijo que " dos o tres post " quedaban por debajo de la media PI de posts que el clapham posteaba por dia , asi que no cuenta ...
> Pero como hay 6 horas de diferencia
> entre la peninsula y Brickell , pues oye ...cuando el bulbolipan bese
> ...



Es interesante esa fecha del 16 de abril, porque será en abril cuando los tres maléficos Marte, Saturno y Plutón estén en conjunción en Capricornio.


----------



## san_miguel (26 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Te estás ganando el respeto del público...y muy merecidamente.
> 
> Sigo receloso hasta mañana sobre estas horas...pero pinta bien.
> 
> Un saludo



La clave está en que se gire el estocástico.


----------



## Arcipreste de Silos (26 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> La clave está en que se gire el estocástico.





Parece que en ello esta...


----------



## horik (26 Feb 2018)

*La Comisión Europea abre la puerta a crear una regulación de la criptomoneda*

Bruselas, 26 feb (EFE).- El vicepresidente de la Comisión Europea (CE) para el euro, Valdis Dombrovskis, afirmó hoy que Bruselas no descarta crear una regulación comunitaria de las criptomonedas "en caso de que no haya una respuesta clara por parte de la comunidad internacional ante los riesgos de este fenómeno global".

"Esperamos discutir sobre esta problemática en la reunión del G-20 en noviembre en Buenos Aires y tras esta discusión decidiremos qué hacer a finales de 2018 o principios de 2019", dijo Dombrovskis en una rueda de prensa tras una mesa redonda sobre criptomonedas junto a empresarios, expertos y autoridades reguladoras.

El comisario europeo expresó su preocupación por el rápido desarrollo de las criptomonedas, ya que entiende que éstas "pueden ser utilizadas para especular y presentan riesgos para posibles consumidores e inversores, que pueden perder su dinero".

"Es por esto que hace dos semanas pedimos a las autoridades supervisoras europeas que estuviesen alerta ante las criptomonedas", aseguró Dombrovskis, quien entiende que es necesario "tener más discusiones en profundidad sobre su impacto en el mercado".

La Comisión Europea abre la puerta a crear una regulación de la criptomoneda


----------



## bmbnct (26 Feb 2018)

Circle adquiere Poloniex:

Circle Acquires Poloniex

Se rumorea que por 400 millones de $


----------



## Carlos1 (26 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> ¿Qué os sugiere el gráfico semanal? Demasiadas lineas, ¿No? ) Mirar el estocástico.




Don San Miguel, eso quiere decir que hay una probabilidad de que BTC se nos fuera hasta los 19.000 usd antes del verano?

Muchísimas gracias por tus aportes, de lo mejor que se puede leer en este foro y muchos otros.


----------



## lurker (26 Feb 2018)

hace unos días leí algo de la ico de Seele por aquí...alguien está informado de esta Ico?

la verdad es que viendo estas cosas huele un poco mal:
Twitter
Be aware of Seele scam! : CryptoCurrency


----------



## sabueXo (26 Feb 2018)

Gracias a los que nos leen las tendencias y nos comentan sus pasos.

Ayer entré gracias a San Miguel con algo de Fiat, con Juli elegí alguna cripto y con Negrofuturo me hago una idea de hacia donde puede tirar el mercado (como con San Miguel).

Quería dejar las gracias ya que es un curro que os metéis porque os da la gana y nos ayuda mucho.


----------



## bubbler (26 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Arcipreste de Silos (26 Feb 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Gracias a los que nos leen las tendencias y nos comentan sus pasos.
> 
> Ayer entré gracias a San Miguel con algo de Fiat, con Juli elegí alguna cripto y con Negrofuturo me hago una idea de hacia donde puede tirar el mercado (como con San Miguel).
> 
> Quería dejar las gracias ya que es un curro que os metéis porque os da la gana y nos ayuda mucho.





Me uno a el agradecimiento


----------



## toko (26 Feb 2018)

lurker dijo:


> hace unos días leí algo de la ico de Seele por aquí...alguien está informado de esta Ico?
> 
> la verdad es que viendo estas cosas huele un poco mal:
> Twitter
> Be aware of Seele scam! : CryptoCurrency



Hace 1-2 meses unos admins o gente que se hizo pasar por admins robaron más de 2M USD a gente que quería entrar en presale.
La web transmite varias enfermedades venéreas solo con entrar, y para más cachondeo lanzaron la whitelist con un formulario de uso compartido en Drive que se colgaba porque había miles de personas accediendo, y tuvieron que posponer ICO.

Por mucho hype que tenga y reviews positivos de algunos analistas, demasiadas luces rojas para mí.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (26 Feb 2018)

Yo igual, agradecer vuestro trabajo. Os leo siepre. Yo poco puedo aportar, estoy en estado vegetal con todo pilladete esperando a ver que pasa.


----------



## PREDATOR (26 Feb 2018)

Sigo de cerca a *AGY,Singularity.*
La subida del % que esta teniendo hoy puede ser por el comentario en el grupo de Instagram, de los administradores y parte de su equipo comentó que tienen contactos con varios gobiernos que es+tán interesados.....

Por otro lado *DAV* sigue con su hoja de ruta, la ICO será en ABRIL. Algo se cuece antes la presale era de 10 ETH y ahora esta en 250 ETH. 7 K en telegram.


----------



## san_miguel (26 Feb 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Don San Miguel, eso quiere decir que hay una probabilidad de que BTC se nos fuera hasta los 19.000 usd antes del verano?
> 
> Muchísimas gracias por tus aportes, de lo mejor que se puede leer en este foro y muchos otros.



Yo creo que si que podemos ver los 19.000 antes del verano, creo que puede ser en abril, luego corrección gorda, para volver a buscar los 30k. No es fácil, ya se verá.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2018 at 18:31 ----------




toko dijo:


> Hace 1-2 meses unos admins o gente que se hizo pasar por admins robaron más de 2M USD a gente que quería entrar en presale.
> La web transmite varias enfermedades venéreas solo con entrar, y para más cachondeo lanzaron la whitelist con un formulario de uso compartido en Drive que se colgaba porque había miles de personas accediendo, y tuvieron que posponer ICO.
> 
> Por mucho hype que tenga y reviews positivos de algunos analistas, demasiadas luces rojas para mí.
> ...



Pienso lo mismo, salí corriendo al ver un par de detalles que no me gustaron, sobre todo el de la whitelist con Drive...manda...

Hay tres interesantes en el camino, ya lo he dicho alguna vez creo. 

NEX 
DFINITY
OMNITUDE


----------



## juli (26 Feb 2018)

Noción general muy clara de ENIGMA y su valor añadido , así como alguna aplicacion ilustrativa ( como la fiscal, que , de rebote , abunda en la teoría ya comentada por aquí de que una fiscalidad anónima es un chollo para que Haciende se lleve calentita cualquier pasta sin por ello liarse en "inconfensables"...y de que realmente a la castuza , John Nadie le importa una higa...pero que mientras esté en la blockchain , "da para trinque" , con lo que , lo interesante, es que esté dentro y no es en absoluto descabellado que TODO ( fiat, otros papelotes, multilicaór bankster, etc ) acabe allí -  ). ( En base a éso difiero bastante de establecer perspectivas sobre cuánto va a mover la blockchain, equiparándo su montante al de otros "contenedores" como Gold, deuda,bolsa, etc y buscando un ratio "razonable" ...pues creo más que posible que la principal propiedad de las criptos sea acotar el total de pasta global , independientemente del "formato" del que provengan. Y creo que la blockchain , por sus cualidades, puede ser más un definitivo "reseteo" y consiguiente hipercontrol de riqueza ...que una "opción" monetaria y/o de himbersión ).

Enigma secret contracts providing true blockchain privacy

En fin, ya ttraducido al ggogliano.

Traductor de Google

*Contratos enigma secretos que proporcionan verdadera privacidad blockchain *


Nos acercamos a Guy Zyskind, CEO y cofundador de Enigma, y ​​le pedimos que aclarara el proyecto de su empresa que gira en torno a los contratos inteligentes secretos. Para entender el concepto de contratos inteligentes secretos, uno tiene que saber las razones por las que necesitamos dicha tecnología. La tecnología blockchain tiene el poder de interrumpir el futuro, pero no en su estado actual. Una cadena de bloques es lenta, costosa y los datos se pueden ver para todos. Como resultado, la mayoría de los datos aún se almacenan fuera de la cadena en bases de datos centralizadas, lo que frustra el propósito de la descentralización. Guy Zyskind vio este problema (o mejor dicho, lo llamó una oportunidad) y escribió una innovadora tesis del MIT titulada "Cómputo seguro eficiente habilitado por la tecnología blockchain". Basado en su trabajo, creó el proyecto Enigma que resuelve los problemas de escalabilidad y privacidad de blockchain desde el nivel del protocolo creando una red fuera de la cadena de segunda capa utilizando "contratos secretos", permitiendo que los nodos procesen los datos mientras se mantienen privados.
¿Qué tipo de casos de uso existen para los contratos inteligentes que no son privados?

Guy Zyskind me hizo esta pregunta y, de hecho, me consiguió en esta. Inherentemente, los nodos en una cadena de bloques pública son seudónimos y no se confía completamente. ¿Qué tipo de aplicaciones comerciales realistas podrían operar en un entorno donde los datos sean públicamente visibles para cualquiera? Si usamos una analogía para aplicaciones centralizadas, ¿facebook, google, uber, bancos o cualquier empresa de nueva creación pondrán sus bases de datos a disposición del público? Esta falta de privacidad es una barrera sustancial para la adopción generalizada de la tecnología blockchain.

Es por eso que necesitamos contratos secretos, y cómo difieren de los contratos inteligentes convencionales: aseguran que los nodos mismos no puedan ver ninguno de los datos en los que están operando, pero aún pueden 'hacer el trabajo' y ejecutar el código que procesa este datos (cualquier código). Esto parece muy contradictorio, pero es posible implementarlo. En otras palabras, no existe una diferencia funcional entre los contratos inteligentes y los contratos secretos de Ethereum (u otra plataforma), excepto por el hecho muy importante de que los datos en sí permanecen confidenciales.

Casos de uso para contratos secretos:

Mercado de datos descentralizado que se ejecuta con el protocolo Enigma: muchos intentos no han podido crear mercados de datos, simplemente porque después de que los datos se vendieron una vez, el vendedor puede revenderlos a otro comprador. Enigma propone la idea de realizar cálculos sobre los datos sin realmente exponerlos, garantizando así la privacidad de los datos. Enigma afirma que este tipo de cálculos de preservación de la privacidad ayuda a los proveedores de datos a conservar la propiedad sobre sus datos, incluso en un entorno de mercado de datos global. Dicho simplemente, puede ejecutar sus cálculos personalizados, dentro del cuadro de datos que ofrece el protocolo Enigma, sin ver realmente los datos privados que se están procesando. El protocolo Enigma es muy necesario debido a los recientes desarrollos globales que se centran en datos personales como el Reglamento General de Privacidad de Datos (GDPR) emitido por la Unión Europea. La primera aplicación para el protocolo Enigma es Catalyst, un mercado de datos cripto-financiero descentralizado que está listo para ser utilizado.
Conozca su transacción (KYT) es cada vez más importante, ya que las transacciones descentralizadas son pseudónimos. Piense en la cantidad de personas que tienen ganancias cifradas pero no pueden cobrarlas, ya que sus bancos locales no pueden aceptar transacciones a menos que estén asociadas con la documentación legal adecuada. Esto se debe al hecho de que el dinero se puede obtener de actividades ilegales, por ejemplo, y los bancos tienen que cumplir con las leyes AML y KYC. Enigma puede ayudar a crear un cuadro de datos donde los bancos pueden ejecutar sus cálculos para decidir si la transacción es legítima o no.
La identidad descentralizada es actualmente candente, ya que muchos proyectos de ICO intentan convertirse en líderes del mercado en esta materia. Sin embargo, las aplicaciones de identidad descentralizadas actuales se centran principalmente en el almacenamiento de identidades validadas en blockchains. El impacto de esto es mínimo, ya que la verificación es posible, pero no se pueden realizar cálculos sobre los datos de la identidad en sí. Lo que necesitamos es una verificación de identidad que oculte por completo cualquier información sensible sobre los individuos mientras se prueba su identidad (por ejemplo, identificación biométrica con los datos biométricos reales que se cifran). 

Estructuras de control de acceso:

Enigma es capaz de definir estructuras de control de acceso complejas mediante el uso de identidades compartidas. Vamos a explicar esto con un ejemplo en el que alguien intenta demostrar a las autoridades fiscales locales que han pagado todos sus impuestos, pero no desean compartir datos personales directamente con ellos. En ese caso, podemos crear una identidad compartida entre un individuo y las autoridades tributarias, solo dándoles permiso para acceder a los datos financieros de la persona y ejecutar procesos de cálculo específicos para verificar si se han pagado o no los impuestos. Como puede ver, otorga a la autoridad correcta los permisos necesarios, a la vez que protege nuestra privacidad.

Confiabilidad de los nodos:

Los nodos tienen que almacenar un depósito único en un único contrato inteligente, implementado por Enigma, que gestiona el contrato secreto (llamémosle 'SecurityDepositContract' ). Si un nodo, por ejemplo, hace trampas al computar un contrato secreto arbitrario, entonces otros nodos en la red pueden disputarlo a SecurityDepositContract. Esto ejecutará el proceso de arbitraje y decidirá si un nodo fue honesto o no. En el último caso, ese nodo está penalizado.

Competidores:

Le preguntamos a Guy Zyskind si ve algún competidor. Él respondió: "Los competidores más cercanos probablemente sean proyectos que trabajan en zkSNARK, pero realmente no los veo como competidores ya que las dos tecnologías son muy complementarias. Creo que no hay suficiente atención a los protocolos de privacidad en este momento porque es un problema difícil de abordar ".

Estado de Enigma:

Enigma lanzó recientemente su proyecto Catalyst, que es un mercado de datos cripto-financieros. Catalyst es solo una aplicación potencial del protocolo Enigma. Además, ahora es posible utilizar el protocolo Enigma sobre los contratos inteligentes de Ethereum. Tendrá que proporcionar información contextual adicional, como qué funciones deben mantener los datos privados al agregar la palabra clave privada . De esta manera, el proceso se mantiene simple para un desarrollador. A continuación, Enigma ejecutará partes privadas fuera de la cadena, mientras ejecuta partes públicas en la cadena de bloques. Los fragmentos de datos en sí no están disponibles localmente, sino más bien una referencia de ellos.


----------



## sabueXo (26 Feb 2018)

TRIG

Acaban de sacar esta parte de la web:
Blocksafe Alliance Network

Si no he entendido mal, cuando haya "concursos", se pondrá ahí que hay que hacer para ganar los premios. También se mostrarán los premios ganados (parece que repartiran Chain Masternodes y System Masternodes)

El System masternode es nuevo y han repartido ya 1205 por uno de los concursos de Twiter.

The Blocksafe Network is a decentralized network. 
The nature of decentralization means we grow with the help of the community.
Enter Bounties
Gain Master Nodes

2 types of Master Nodes will be awarded.
Rewards will be outlined in the rules of the Bounty.
The 2 types of Master Nodes awarded are

*Chain Master Nodes*
Value : 1500 Triggers
Earns 375 AMMO Per Month (Static)
Earns TrigX On Main Chain (Variable)
Can Provide Hash Power To Sub-Chains To Earn Subtokens
Dedicated to running the 3 proofs of work;
Proof of Encryption (POE)
Proof of Storage (POS)
Proof of Distribution (POD)
"The Main Chain Master Nodes are going to be the heavy hitters such as PCs, proprietary hardware, other systems designed to be Master Chain Nodes."

*System Master Nodes*
Value : 300 Triggers
Earns 75 AMMO Per Month (Static)
Cannot Earn Subtokens
Dedicated To Only System 
Processes Of The Platform 
Example; Firewall, VPN, System Layers
"The System Master Nodes will be much smaller devices. Think Raspberry Pi."

---------- Post added 26-feb-2018 at 22:27 ----------

TRIG

Creo también que habría que ir dejando la idea de que es "la cripto de las armas", parece que lo que intentan es montar una red global descentralizada y escalable para manejar en ella muchos proyectos de distintos tipos (automoción, medicina, etc.). A mi me suena a gordo.

*The Blocksafe Network:This is Internet 2.0 *

*Secure*
Added proprietary features on an ultra-secure blockchain create a foundational layer that is truly secure for storing and transporting information. 

*Scalable*
Lightweight construction allows data to flow quickly and efficiently, facilitating a fast, adaptable system. 

*Responsive*
Master nodes balance the network through even distribution and tiered assignment of hash power. Data pushes through much faster than a typical blockchain. 

*Customized*
Built to optimize command-in-control, the Blocksafe network is customizable to fit the needs of any particular use case.


----------



## cryptoAdicto (26 Feb 2018)

Buenas a todos! Un amiguete me metió en esto de las cryptos hace unas semanas cuando hubo un crash. Gracias a mi experiencia en la bolsa he aprendido por las malas que hay que entrar barato y de forma escalonada. Creo que tenía toda la razón al decirme que el timing para entrar era perfecto.

Mi amigo me habló también del concepto de masternodo. Me parece una idea interesante que puedas obtener un sueldito nescafé a parte del posible incremento del precio del token. Me he puesto a buscar proyectos que incluyan masternodos y de entre los que he visto la mayoría me han parecido muy arriesgados, sin un equipo con garantías detrás, cuando no directamente una estafa.

Sin embargo, mi colega me dijo que le echase un ojo a Dash y Syscoin, que están entre los 100 primeros tokens. Dash me parecía una buena opción porque está muy arriba pero claro, me he enterado de que un masternodo son más de un millón de $$$!!! Digamos que se me sale de presupuesto... Después miré Syscoin y un masternodo son unos 50k dólares. Eso me parece más razonable, pero aun así es un poco más de lo que estoy dispuesto a invertir en un solo proyecto. He investigado un poco más, y he encontrado que están trabajando en pools de masternodos, así que si he entendido bien, podrías contribuir con una cantidad menor y ganar parte del beneficio. El proyecto lleva desde 2014 aunque he leído por ahí que les robaron los fondos de la ICO. Acaban de conseguir inversión Venture Capital, que creo que es un notición. Me parece que junto con un Market Cap bajo ($300m), lo hacen bastante atractivo para meterle con todo lo gordo. ¿Cómo lo véis?


----------



## Bucanero (27 Feb 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Gracias a los que nos leen las tendencias y nos comentan sus pasos.
> 
> Ayer entré gracias a San Miguel con algo de Fiat, con Juli elegí alguna cripto y con Negrofuturo me hago una idea de hacia donde puede tirar el mercado (como con San Miguel).
> 
> Quería dejar las gracias ya que es un curro que os metéis porque os da la gana y nos ayuda mucho.




Me uno también. Buen trabajo y dedicación altruista. Un saludo a todos y buena caza.


----------



## StalkerTlön (27 Feb 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> Me uno también. Buen trabajo y dedicación altruista. Un saludo a todos y buena caza.



Yo tambien quiero agradeceros vuestros comentarios, NegroFuturo, San Miguel,Juli... y a otros muchos que escribis por aqui...Con vuestro trabajo técnico, y a veces intuitivo que generosamente compartís en el foro, haceis de este lugar un punto de encuentro mágico, un oráculo donde se puede vislumbrar el futuro, en todo caso soñarlo... ¡De verdad, muchas gracias!


----------



## davitin (27 Feb 2018)

Yo aprovecho para saludar a mi madre.


----------



## davitin (27 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Veo unas Ncash que han debido salir Hoy o ayer en Binance.
> 
> ¿Se puede pillar algo de esa fruta?



Negro, te está entrando la fiebre del oro a ti también, no te descontroles.

---------- Post added 27-feb-2018 at 01:13 ----------




sabueXo dijo:


> TRIG
> 
> Acaban de sacar esta parte de la web:
> Blocksafe Alliance Network
> ...



Que es eso de los sistem máster nodes? Masternodes por 300 trigger? A mí es que el masternode de 1500 ya me pilla lejos.


----------



## juli (27 Feb 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> Me uno también. Buen trabajo y dedicación altruista. Un saludo a todos y buena caza.



Nope. Más fácil y menos "elevado" : La dedicación es egoísta...lo altruísta es el mero "subrayado" del trabajo ya hecho...ó una fotocopia...Los famosos minutos de la basura, máh ná.

Por éso sería del genero gilipollas no aprovecharlo en un hilo. Todos tenemos alguna línea de trabajo bien hecho. Lo cojonudo es que , encima, la suma puede ser la hoxtia.

Pues...a la butxaka ( común ) ... y tóax contentax. 

Win win.


----------



## silverwindow (27 Feb 2018)

Pues yo hace tiempo que no pego pelotazos buenos.Me da la sensacion que cada vez cuesta mas.


----------



## san_miguel (27 Feb 2018)

De momento todo según lo previsto.







---------- Post added 27-feb-2018 at 08:22 ----------

A ver si podemos llegar hoy a la zona del R3 en 11090, no lo va a tener fácil, con haber llegado al R2 me conformo, pero estaría genial llegar al R3.


----------



## Ethan20 (27 Feb 2018)

Menudo crack!! :Aplauso:


----------



## davitin (27 Feb 2018)

Neo va desbocado...


----------



## san_miguel (27 Feb 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Veo unas Ncash que han debido salir Hoy o ayer en Binance.
> 
> ¿Se puede pillar algo de esa fruta?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gian Gastone (27 Feb 2018)

*Cadena de bloques ¿Salvará ‘blockchain’ a los profesionales del porno?
* Por Tomás López Morales

Semianonimato, privacidad y, sobre todo, adiós a los intermediarios. Si internet cambió para siempre el consumo de porno, blockchain puede revolucionar cómo y cuánto cobran sus profesionales.

Leer Mas...
Leer Mas 

SpankChain: ICO Launch Video w/ Kayden Kross - YouTube


----------



## stiff upper lip (27 Feb 2018)

horik dijo:


> *La Comisión Europea abre la puerta a crear una regulación de la criptomoneda*
> 
> Bruselas, 26 feb (EFE).- El vicepresidente de la Comisión Europea (CE) para el euro, Valdis Dombrovskis, afirmó hoy que Bruselas no descarta crear una regulación comunitaria de las criptomonedas "en caso de que no haya una respuesta clara por parte de la comunidad internacional ante los riesgos de este fenómeno global".
> 
> ...



Cómo les preocupa el ciudadano, es enternecedor, creo que voy a llorar. Cuando se especulaba salvajemente con la vivienda no dijeron ni mu, que no se os olvide.


----------



## psiloman (27 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> De momento todo según lo previsto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



san _miguel, veo que dominas bien el AT, tengo trazadas unas rayas en el gráfico de BTC/USD que parece tienen sentido. Agradecería que les echaras un vistazo.

Es probable volver a la zona que pongo en amarillo antes del despegue definitivo?. No me acabo de creer que la corrección de BTC esté finalizada, pero claro, en algún momento tiene que acabar.

Quizá lo correcto sea reentrar en BTC con el 50 % que tengo en Fiat y esperar acontecimientos, pero no veo la entrada clara para ir con más.

En días como el de hoy se ve el hambre del mercado por cada proyecto, NANO, NEO y OMG subiendo fuerte. Aragon y Zoin también.

Hay proyectos interesantes de ICOS que salieron en mal momento, en plena bajada, a muy buen precio.

Suerte a todos con la caza.


----------



## juli (27 Feb 2018)

Pues diría que lo que da mogollón de volumen al cap, lo que lo pone en un general potente , es ETH y su cascada. Lo asequible del precio de sus tokens es el producto de tirón más popular en Shitland , un geiser de FOMO y de ilusión óptica en el "pepito" medio a cuenta de mulplicar hasta el infinito y más allá por 4 chavos.A cuenta del reequilibrio, muchos de sus "lugartenientes" ya están al 80% de ATH y un arreón los pondría en otro escalón de precio...pero es que buena parte está en un cuarto, un quinto de su pico.

Que le toque zumbar otra vez , y con la simple inercia del resto del ranking, ya pondría ésto de 3/4 de ATH p'arriba. Una pasta y un ambiente de AM2018 de ojos como platos..again. Es el palo y la zanahoria. Cuando se empiece a ver éso en los gráficos...allá vamos.

Mucho morro el hobbit y sus soliloquios sobre el clima en Murcia.


----------



## san_miguel (27 Feb 2018)

psiloman dijo:


> san _miguel, veo que dominas bien el AT, tengo trazadas unas rayas en el gráfico de BTC/USD que parece tienen sentido. Agradecería que les echaras un vistazo.
> 
> Es probable volver a la zona que pongo en amarillo antes del despegue definitivo?. No me acabo de creer que la corrección de BTC esté finalizada, pero claro, en algún momento tiene que acabar.
> 
> ...



Hola compañero, primero decirte, bueno, y a los demás, que no soy ningún experto en AT, sólo que me gusta bastante y devoro información, aprendo de otros, miro gráficos, leo libros etc..

Me dedico al mundo académico universitario, digamos que al cálculo, álgebra y alguna otra más relacionada con las matemáticas, por eso estas cosas que tienen que ver con el análisis de armónicos, estadística y probabilidad me llaman.

Soy un aprendiz igual que tú y otros más. Llevo poco en esto del AT, te juro que no más de 6 meses. 

Puede que haya tenido suerte y se me haya dado bien,(llamémoslo potra), o puede que lo que yo piense del AT, sus patrones, es lo que piensa el resto de la gente que usa AT y hayamos acertado. No lo se.

Ojalá acertase siempre, o tuviera el almanaque de lo que va a hacer BTC en los próximos años (tipo... regreso al futuro) Estaría forrado y no estaría por estos lares, o si, quien sabe.

Yo me guío por 3 o 4 cosas, no necesito muchas más, te cuento.

Miro diferentes temporalidades, eso lo hago siempre. Son el gráfico de 1hora, el de 4 horas, 8 horas, 12 horas, el diario y el semanal. Busco atrás en el tiempo patrones similares, por ejemplo...que es lo que ha hecho el estocástico (muy importante para mi), trazo lineas de tendencia, soportes y resistencias.

Utilizo el pivot para ver posibles puntos de llegada o caída diarios y semanales. Utilizo el parabolic SAR para marcarme las ondas de elliott, la nube de ichimoku con una configuaración más apropiada para el mundo crypto, y a veces el ADX+DI que suele clavarlo en alguna situación.

Como ves, varios indicadores, para mi el más importante es el estocástico y el MACD, pero sobre todo el estocástico. Si me pongo en el gráfico diario veo que el estocástico está en la parte baja volviendo a querer subir. 

Hay otra opción y es que baje, haga doble suelo y nos vayamos otra vez a los 6k, puede ser, pero a largo plazo.., creo que vamos para arriba. Eso me dice ese indicador. 

Pero repito puede pasar que volvamos abajo, es lo que ha puesto nuestro compa NF un poco más arriba, y podría repetirse lo que él sugiere, ese fractal. 

Tengo claro que volverá a haber corrección gorda, como otras veces, y otra vez todos con el estado de ánimo por los suelos, esto de la inversión es un 90% de psico y un 10% de 4 herramientas de AT. 

Si no hay malas noticias nos vamos para arriba, creo que haremos doble techo en ATH, tengo claro que venderé ahí arriba. En la próxima corrección gorda que estimo será en abril o mayo, recomprar abajo, es la gracia del AT, ir aumentando el número de fichas. 

Los que hagan hold no tienen que preocuparse de esto, siempre tendrán el mismo número de fichas, valgan x o 4x, yo lo que busco es tener más fichas de una misma cosa, y para eso sirve el AT, vender en lo más alto y comprar en lo más bajo.

En tendencia alcista el hold a veces es hasta mejor, eliminas la probabilidad de equivocarte en un mal análisis en AT, pero en tendencia bajista, como dice NF...no me gustaría estar en esa situación de HOLD.

Por otro lado está el análisis fundamental, que puede reforzar o al revés, llevar al traste el AT. 

Soy optimista respecto a blockchain, esto está aquí para quedarse, es una revolución que cuando miremos atrás nos daremos cuenta de su dimensión,(aún me acuerdo cuando empezaba internet con mi modem US ROBOTICS a 56800 kbps y el ruidito que hacía, y miar ahora) y nosotros lo estamos viviendo. 

Imagino que conocéis la ley de Moore, la tecnología crece de forma exponencial, y esto sigue ese patrón. 

De BTC solo habrá 21 millones de fichas, y su obtención es cada vez más difícil, sigue una gráfica logarítmica.

Es deflacionista por definición, al conocerlo más gente que quiera tenerlo, al estar limitado en número, solo puede haceros pensar una cosa, sube si o si, ley de oferta y demanda. Esto no es como la impresora del BCE.

Dentro de 10 años estoy seguro de que esto habrá sido una revolución similar a la de internet o los móviles.

Sinceramente, no se lo que va a pasar mañana, pero si sé que es lo más probable que ocurra.(siempre hay un margen de error, ya lo dije el otro día no son matemáticas)

Si queréis juguetear con las rayas y demás, haceros una cuenta en tradingview, es gratuita y te deja utilizar 3 indicadores a la vez en esta versión, id jugueteando y toqueteando, así aprendí yo.

Salu2


----------



## juli (27 Feb 2018)

@San Miguel

Sobre lo de soltar a fiat y comprar abajo para subir en un tipo de chapas VS Subir en varias chapas sin pasar por fiat... ( y usar los desequilibrios a uno y otro lado )

Cruces que funcionan ( o han funcionado ) :

ETH/Dash ( y ambas con BTC y BTC Cash - y cruce entre estas dos , too - )

Ark/Komodo/Waves

OmiseGO / Lisk ( a punto de caramelo - de hecho en u 5% de diferencia hace unos minutos - )

...y "casi" LTC/Neo ( si Neo empuja un pelo, hecho, aunque l han telegrafiado varias veces ).

...después, cualquiera con una evolución en precio definida mientras esté cerca de soporte ( cerca "sin rayas de colores" , que ambién se ve ) ...desde un buen Pump. EL asunto es no encariñarse con ninguna ni creer que porque zumba será el nuevo BTC. 

Todo éso se hace a ojo y es más parecido a ahorrar metal, sin atender a fiat. Y funciona. A partir de certo volumen, , significativamente ( cada mes/trimestre ves que tienes mejores posiciones). Yo lo hago porque entré al mundo "exchange" por exchanges sin fiat , concretamente por Shapeshift...y me apuntaba - de aquella - como "meter" una chapa en otra,...y recuperar lo metido dejando más chapas en destino que las que había . De hecho, funcionar en exchanges de ese pelo ( Changelly también ) , te da esa percepción muy facilmente. Con el tiempo, ves que cuando esperas que a tal o Pascial le toca, se cumple a menudo...

La clave es no meter chapas en una blockchian en la que ( siendo radikal ) no meterías todas...o sea, no cruzar con truños ( salvo Metesacas de los que vacías hasta las cejas , que ya apenas toco). Hoy en día hay prpuestas sólidas para aburrir , andar descubriendo la pólvora es un riesgo gratuíto.

Por cierto...en los xcienes y todo éso, no entro ( aunque los levante en sirocos puntuales que me dan - pero cada vez me pone más nervi y me descolocan más el "dibujo" - )...al final, tu himbersión de fondo con un par de docenas de buenas posiciones, es el cap, pues estás diversficado por pura inercia ...y evolucionas a la par más optimista de él ( rulas con tops o con proyectos de pie firme ) como un reló. Y es bueno si crees en la blocklchain, como es el caso general aquí, entiendo.

Atentaménnn
Paleto Trading corp.


----------



## sabueXo (27 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Negro, te está entrando la fiebre del oro a ti también, no te descontroles.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-feb-2018 at 01:13 ----------
> 
> Que es eso de los sistem máster nodes? Masternodes por 300 trigger? A mí es que el masternode de 1500 ya me pilla lejos.



Son masternodes más modestos que cuestan menos y dan menos beneficio (no se si solo los regalan o también se pueden adquirir por 300 TRIG).

En vez de un PC o un servidor, hará falta una máquina más pequeña (ponen de ejemplo una raspberri) que hará otras funciones que requieran poca potencia.


----------



## san_miguel (27 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> @San Miguel
> 
> Sobre lo de soltar a fiat y comprar abajo para subir en un tipo de chapas VS Subir en varias chapas sin pasar por fiat... ( y usar los desequilibrios a uno y otro lado )
> 
> ...



Otro par que a mi me funciona muy bien es ZRX/ETH


----------



## davitin (27 Feb 2018)

Nano se esta poniendo fuerte, el cabron.


----------



## juli (27 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> @San Miguel
> 
> Sobre lo de soltar a fiat y comprar abajo para subir en un tipo de chapas VS Subir en varias chapas sin pasar por fiat... ( y usar los desequilibrios a uno y otro lado )
> 
> ...



AH !!!...el gráfico, coño, que sin él, el post no vale nada, sorry...



Spoiler













---------- Post added 27-feb-2018 at 15:47 ----------

Por cierto...las lugartenientes de ETH ( Aragon, Raiden, Bancor, Iconomi...y a ver cómo va ENIGMA ) ...otras que se cruzan cada 2 por 3...y es de esperar que sigan haciéndolo mientras no entren en 2 cifras.


----------



## Ethan20 (27 Feb 2018)

He entrado hace un rato en Omise Go porque curre el rumor que mañana sacan wallet, para seguir la máxima de comprar en el rumor y vender en la noticia.


----------



## juli (27 Feb 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> He entrado hace un rato en Omise Go porque curre el rumor que mañana sacan wallet, para seguir la máxima de comprar en el rumor y vender en la noticia.



No veo nada deeso...pero sí que los devs de OMG están encantáos con Plasma y añadiendo nuevas funcionalidades ahí, no śe si la wallet en concreto.

Parece que va a brindar un buen pase a Lisk si se elige bien el momento ( Hace nada estaban cerca de 2:1 para Lisk...y ahora mismo, a la par - a 20 putos céntimos - ). Ni idea de hasta dónde llegaría en caso de haber wallet .


----------



## Ethan20 (27 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> No veo nada deeso...pero sí que los devs de OMG están encantáos con Plasma y añadiendo nuevas funcionalidades ahí, no śe si la wallet en concreto.
> 
> Parece que va a brindar un buen pase a Lisk si se elige bien el momento ( Hace nada estaban cerca de 2:1 para Lisk). Ni idea de hasta dónde llegaría en caso de haber wallet .



Lee aquí

Daily Discussion - February 27, 2018 : omise_go


----------



## silverwindow (27 Feb 2018)

Litecoin Price Posts Lonely Decline as LitePay Debit Card Launch Fails


----------



## juli (27 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Litecoin Price Posts Lonely Decline as LitePay Debit Card Launch Fails



Que un cachalote como LTC salga con milongas del nivel de las del puto charlatán de TenX es la poya, vamos...

De todos modos, LTC, Stellar, OMGo, EVolution, BTCash...además de las virtual cards existentes...el Flús instantáneo está al caer. EL que se lleve el gato al agua va a dar un pelotazo del carajo.


----------



## silverwindow (27 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Que un cachalote como LTC salga con milongas del nivel de las del puto charlatán de TenX es la poya, vamos...
> 
> De todos modos, LTC, Stellar, OMGo, EVolution, BTCash...además de las virtual cards existentes...el Flús instantáneo está al caer. EL que se lleve el gato al agua va a dar un pelotazo del carajo.



Si, son BC muy maduritas ya para "trabajar" en serio


----------



## juli (27 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si, son BC muy maduritas ya para "trabajar" en serio



En caso de litecoin, marca de la casa ...y ni quieren cambiar. 

No os acordais en primavera, cuando metieron el segwit, la que liaron metiendo a Jihan por medio "descartándolo" en twiter y dumpeando la moneda ? Para chuparse aquel pump ya hiubo que aguantar mecha, ya...

Vaya panda. Cuando veo al personal a pecho descubierto con Neo ( y yo pillé el pump de Antshares/Neo enterito, desde una cifra y me encantaba, eh ?) y otras gaitas chinorris...ufffff :S

---------- Post added 27-feb-2018 at 18:48 ----------

ENIGMA...nueva web y foro exproceso para facilitar el paso a desarrolladores que quieran subirse al carro de Catalyst.

Launching The New Enigma Website and Catalyst Developer Forum!

Si algún programador se acuerda y se anima en algún momento a pillar el pulso con el que otros programadores están recibiendo Catalyst, muy de agardecer. ( La impresión de profano es que les resulta atractivo )

---------- Post added 27-feb-2018 at 18:51 ----------

El video comentado de OMG y sus aventuras en Plasma.

Subtítulos cañís opcionales.

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REvKz2d2bds&t[/youtube]


----------



## san_miguel (27 Feb 2018)

Debemos llegar con BTC a la zona en torno a los 11800-12000 aprox para cerrar la formación del HCH invertido. 

Si superamos esa zona, nos declaramos oficialmente alcistas en BTC, y no va a ser fácil, tiene varias barreras aún, la primera la linea directriz bajista.







---------- Post added 27-feb-2018 at 18:37 ----------

Os dejo otra que puede pegar un petardazo en cualquier momento XRP, voy a meter algo por si suena la flauta, está a muy buen precio.


----------



## juli (27 Feb 2018)

*El Tribunal Supremo israelí prohíbe a los bancos restringir la actividad criptográfica en una decisión histórica *



spanish


----------



## djun (27 Feb 2018)

*Monero es listada en casa de cambio Exmo y será habilitada en cartera fría Ledger*







Monero, la criptomoneda asociada a la confidencialidad y mayor resguardo de la información personal en transacciones, está avanzando con pasos decididos hacia la masificación, de acuerdo con algunas de las últimas noticias en referencia a su adopción y aceptación.

En un primer caso digno de mencionar, la cartera de hardware conocida como Ledger inició la integración de Monero entre los criptoactivos que permite resguardar, según se anunció este miércoles. La noticia sobre la reciente inclusión comenzó a circular desde la tarde del martes en distintos foros especializados, según informó el jefe de Tecnología de Ledger Nicolas Bacca. 

En la etapa actual, los desarrolladores interesados pueden participar libremente con sus aportes en la integración de Monero. En el sitio de GitHub de Ledger ya están disponibles los códigos correspondientes para proseguir con las pruebas, revisiones y contribuciones en camino a la integración con las diferentes versiones de la cartera, según se informó.

Si bien sabemos que “pronto” no es una definición exacta de “cuando”, planeamos tener un código alpha inicial para finales de septiembre. Hasta entonces, no duden en comentar en la sección de especificaciones de Github.
Cslashm

Desarrollador, Ledger​
En otro tema favorable a la criptodivisa mencionada, también acaba de ser listada en la casa de cambio rusa Exmo, aumentando más su disponibilidad en distintos mercados electrónicos. Como se recordará, fue precisamente la inclusión en la casa de cambio Bithumb uno de los factores que más ayudó a la proyección reciente que ha venido experimentando Monero, a fuerza de buenas expectativas, tras cruzar por primera vez el umbral de los 100 dólares por unidad a finales del mes pasado.

La elevada demanda del mercado surcoreano está en buena parte detrás del auge de este criptoactivo. En estos momentos, el precio de Monero se cotiza en $121,95 luego de un alza de 3,82% a lo largo de la jornada, con un volumen reciente de transacciones por encima de los 72,39 millones de dólares, y un nivel de capitalización de mercado de $1.834,65.

La promesa básica de Monero es asegurar la confidencialidad, privacidad y seguridad de transacciones instantáneas en línea en cualquier parte del mundo, lo que también le ha ganado el interés de diferentes actores del sector financiero en distintos puntos de la geografía global.


Monero es listada en casa de cambio Exmo y será habilitada en cartera fría Ledger | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## easyridergs (27 Feb 2018)

Jelurida ha sido nombrada finalista del 4YFN18 del Mobile World Congress por su proyecto de integración del blockchain en el mundo empresarial. Ahora ya solo son 5 las candidatas a ganar el concurso.

Twitter

Por otro lado VW forma alianza con al funación IOTA para crear coches inteligentes.

Volkwagen forma alianza con la Fundación IOTA para desarrollar automóviles inteligentes | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Ethan20 (27 Feb 2018)

Bueno ya están las fechas para las ICO de Nex.

Va a ser una loteria

NEX | Token Sale Information


----------



## bmbnct (27 Feb 2018)

Una exhaustiva lista de DEX indicando su web, whitepaper, estado de desarrollo, protocolo...

index/README.md at master · distribuyed/index · GitHub


----------



## plus ultra (27 Feb 2018)

djun dijo:


> *Monero es listada en casa de cambio Exmo y será habilitada en cartera fría Ledger*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He leido esto y he pensado,como va a ser monero $121,95 noticia, si hoy no he cogido el delorean,tengo el condensador de fluzo desmontado a ver si paso la itv,desde que lo toque para que fluzeara con IOTAS no esta fino.


----------



## djun (27 Feb 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Una exhaustiva lista de DEX indicando su web, whitepaper, estado de desarrollo, protocolo...
> 
> index/README.md at master · distribuyed/index · GitHub



Es una lista interesante y muy extensa de exchanges descentralizados. Los que mas me suenan son los siguientes:
- BarterDEX
- Bisq
- BitShares
- Blocknet DEX
- Hodl Hodl
- Komodo

Lo que hace falta es algún buen exchange descentralizado, en el que se respete la privacidad y que tenga liquidez. De eso creo que todavía no tenemos.


----------



## alea (27 Feb 2018)

Hola, que leches es el ONT del airdrop de NEO el jueves? No esta en CMC, estan en periodo de ICO? Busco pero no me queda nada claro. Voy a pecho descubierto con NEO (lagarto, lagarto Juli), desde los 64 euros y si manyana la gente se vuelve loca y sube mucho mas de precio tenia pensado hacer ROI, sino seguire hodleando. Merece la pena esperar a los ONT? A ver si alguien puede aportar luz, perdon por la falta de acentos, teclado ingles!Gracias!


----------



## juli (27 Feb 2018)

alea dijo:


> Hola, que leches es el ONT del airdrop de NEO el jueves? No esta en CMC, estan en periodo de ICO? Busco pero no me queda nada claro. Voy a pecho descubierto con NEO (lagarto, lagarto Juli), desde los 64 euros y si manyana la gente se vuelve loca y sube mucho mas de precio tenia pensado hacer ROI, sino seguire hodleando. Merece la pena esperar a los ONT? A ver si alguien puede aportar luz, perdon por la falta de acentos, teclado ingles!Gracias!



Le tengo un aprecio del copón a Neo, no me malinterpretes...pero con esos cabrones de chinorris por medio...uffff... Ni me fío a las malas, por carcas y caciques...ni a las buenas ( en las que no se cortan de dumpear lo que haga falta para quedárselo ellos ).


----------



## alea (27 Feb 2018)

juli dijo:


> Le tengo un aprecio del copón a Neo, no me malinterpretes...pero con esos cabrones de chinorris por medio...uffff... Ni me fío a las malas, por carcas y caciques...ni a las buenas ( en las que no se cortan de dumpear lo que haga falta para quedárselo ellos ).



Gracias por la respuesta, NEO tambien es una de mis favoritas, y en la que meti FIAT extra hace mes y medio o por ahi con la idea de hacer un ROI rapido e ir recuperando parte de lo puesto, lo que pasa es que es dificil saber cuando soltar, pense que el airdrop podria ser buena ocasion. Saludos de un tolosarra exiliado!

Alguien que aporte algo sobre el airdrop de ONT?


----------



## davitin (27 Feb 2018)

alea dijo:


> Hola, que leches es el ONT del airdrop de NEO el jueves? No esta en CMC, estan en periodo de ICO? Busco pero no me queda nada claro. Voy a pecho descubierto con NEO (lagarto, lagarto Juli), desde los 64 euros y si manyana la gente se vuelve loca y sube mucho mas de precio tenia pensado hacer ROI, sino seguire hodleando. Merece la pena esperar a los ONT? A ver si alguien puede aportar luz, perdon por la falta de acentos, teclado ingles!Gracias!



Neo va a llegar lejos este año.


----------



## alea (27 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Neo va a llegar lejos este año.



Coincido contigo, y tengo bastante NEO guardado para largo plazo, pero meti bastante cash extra precisamente en NEO porque confio mucho en ella para hacer un ROI rapido y quedarme mas tranquilo una vez recuperado "lo puesto", ademas me va a vebnir muy bien el dinero prioximamente. 

Si no sube mucho manana por el airdrop seguire aguantando un poco mas, pero si pega subidon bueno me planteare vender, pero queria tener informacion de lo del ONT para decidir con mas criterio. Gracias Davitin!


----------



## ferro a fondo (27 Feb 2018)

Un artículo bastante interesante sobre QASH, de la que hace algún tiempo que ya no se habla en el forro.

QASH

Cómo curiosidades a destacar, la posibilidad según el autor de estar entre el top20 o incluso top10 a finales de año, o de la hipótesis (o paja mental) de que su capitalización se marque un X300 , si el global alcanzara los 2$ billones claro ( lambos, barcos y putes everywhere ).


----------



## jorgitonew (27 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Jelurida ha sido nombrada finalista del 4YFN18 del Mobile World Congress por su proyecto de integración del blockchain en el mundo empresarial. Ahora ya solo son 5 las candidatas a ganar el concurso.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



a ver si lo del mobile world les ayuda a remontar el vuelo que ardor está de capa caída


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (28 Feb 2018)

ferro a fondo dijo:


> Un artículo bastante interesante sobre QASH, de la que hace algún tiempo que ya no se habla en el forro.
> 
> QASH
> 
> Cómo curiosidades a destacar, la posibilidad según el autor de estar entre el top20 o incluso top10 a finales de año, o de la hipótesis (o paja mental) de que su capitalización se marque un X300 , si el global alcanzara los 2$ billones claro ( lambos, barcos y putes everywhere ).



Qash ha empezado a ofrecer recompensas por artículos escritos en las redes hablando sobre ella. Hace dos o tres días.

La llevo en serio de momento.
Seguro que subirá!


----------



## species8472 (28 Feb 2018)

Zoin acaba de sacar la primera zerocoin webwallet, antes que muchas otras coin más grandes. La fortaleza que muestra la cotización para estar solo en crytopía es remarcable. Creo que Zoin puede dar muchas alegrías este año. Está cogiendo una entereza muy muy positiva


----------



## jorgitonew (28 Feb 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Zoin acaba de sacar la primera zerocoin webwallet, antes que muchas otras coin más grandes. La fortaleza que muestra la cotización para estar solo en crytopía es remarcable. Creo que Zoin puede dar muchas alegrías este año. Está cogiendo una entereza muy muy positiva



la comunidad y la ilusión que pone el equipo desarrollador es de lo mejorcito del criptomundo...
si todo sigue su buen rumbo zoin debería dar alegrías


----------



## davitin (28 Feb 2018)

Para apuntarse a lo de NEX que hay que hacer? me meto en la pagina oficial, explican el proceso pero no hay ningun enlace...

---------- Post added 28-feb-2018 at 03:50 ----------

Por cierto, la cantidad de exchanges descentralizados que van a correr sobre neo es acojonante, de momento, que yo sepa, van ya 5, NEX, ADEX, SWITCHEO, NEPSWAP, y APHELION, eso de momento.

Los exchanges centralizados lo van a tener cada vez mas crudo.

P.d: El precio esta extrañamente clavado en 10750 dolares mas o menos, de ahi no se mueve desde hace unas horas.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Feb 2018)

NEO pintan bien , pero el problema es que cualquier noticia anti-crypto de china puede joderle bien la cotizacion,ya sea el enesimo baneo de crypto,o cualuier otra gilipollez de los caciques chinos,que no son precismente crypto-friendly.


----------



## san_miguel (28 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Para apuntarse a lo de NEX que hay que hacer? me meto en la pagina oficial, explican el proceso pero no hay ningun enlace...
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-feb-2018 at 03:50 ----------
> 
> ...



A partir del día 12 de marzo es cuando abren las inscripciones.

Hoy es el último día del mes de febrero, os paso el gráfico de velas mensual de BTC. Como podéis observar la vela que cierra el mes es un hummer, figura de martillo. Suele preceder a tendencias alcistas.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> NEO pintan bien , pero el problema es que cualquier noticia anti-crypto de china puede joderle bien la cotizacion,ya sea el enesimo baneo de crypto,o cualuier otra gilipollez de los caciques chinos,que no son precismente crypto-friendly.




Los caciques chinos son de los más grandes traders en crypto, una cosa es lo que digan y otra es lo que hagan...


----------



## bubbler (28 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## casera (28 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Para apuntarse a lo de NEX que hay que hacer? me meto en la pagina oficial, explican el proceso pero no hay ningun enlace...





Aun no esta abierta la veda, han anunciado las condiciones pero no se puede ni hacer el registro en whitelist, faltan unos dias. Sera una especie de loteria.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2018 at 09:34 ----------

Lo del airdrop de ONT: daran 0.2 ONT por cada NEO, la mitad bloqueados hasta el segundo trimestre cunado salga la plataforma, y la otra mitad libres desde ya para tradearlos (0,1 ONT por cada NEO se podrán vender desde ya, vamos, y otro 0,1 ONT caera hacia abril-mayo). 

La foto que usaran para dar los de abril sera la misma, no hace falta tenerlos guardados hasta entonces (aunque deshacerse de NEO tal como pinta su progresion es para pensarselo, seria como vender ETH en 2017). Tener en cuenta que NEO paso por todos los requisitos de las regulaciones chinas en septiembre para el tema ICOs, es la unica plataforma que esta 100% lista para cumplir con todos los requisitos que piden los chinos para emitir ICOs nuevas, mucho camino adelantado. 

El snapshot sera probablemente mañana, esta fijado en un bloque concreto, no en un tiempo concreto. 

Lo del ONTOLOGY pinta bonito, parece que va a merecer la pena tener los ONT


----------



## davitin (28 Feb 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> A partir del día 12 de marzo es cuando abren las inscripciones.
> 
> Hoy es el último día del mes de febrero, os paso el gráfico de velas mensual de BTC. Como podéis observar la vela que cierra el mes es un hummer, figura de martillo. Suele preceder a tendencias alcistas.



Coño, es verdad, me he rallado, estaba con que estabamos ya en marzo:ouch::ouch::ouch:

Por cierto, otra ico con buena pinta en ciernes es GoNetwork, un hype bestial.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Feb 2018)

Me uno a los agradecimientos a San Miguel...ahora mismo tengo XLM, IOTA y XRP (compradas hace tiempo a 0,86 $, no quise ayer comprar más ya que lo vi todo muy rojo y desconfie)...entre toda esta maraña de nuevas criptos...¿ cual aconsejas comprar más ? ¿ NANO, ENG, NEO, DENT, ADA, NCASH, BLUE, MNR ?...tuve LTC y ETH pero creo que sus proyectos están agotados...BTC no...muy cara para mi bolsillo...gracias por tu tiempo de antemano...

PD: Sería para dar pelotazo...para holdear sigo confiando en IOTA


----------



## davitin (28 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Me uno a los agradecimientos a San Miguel...ahora mismo tengo XLM, IOTA y XRP (compradas hace tiempo a 0,86 $, no quise ayer comprar más ya que lo vi todo muy rojo y desconfie)...entre toda esta maraña de nuevas criptos...¿ cual aconsejas comprar más ? ¿ NANO, ENG, NEO, DENT, ADA, NCASH, BLUE, MNR ?...tuve LTC y ETH pero creo que sus proyectos están agotados...BTC no...muy cara para mi bolsillo...gracias por tu tiempo de antemano...
> 
> PD: Sería para dar pelotazo...para holdear sigo confiando en IOTA



De las que has dicho, NEO acabara por las nubes este año, eso yo, al menos, sin tener bola de cristal, lo tengo clarisimo (plataforma china de la que no paran de surgir proyectos), sera un ethereum de menor peso...NANO es railblocks, el concepto es muy bueno, ahora esta barato y si el marketcap sube subira seguro, lo mismo hace un x10, enigma la recomiendan mucho por aqui y tambien esta barata.

Tambien seria interesante echar un vistazo a los proyectos chinos basados en neo...mirate Red Pulse, esta relacionada con el mundo empresarial chino, ahora esta barata, hay gente que estima que puede llegar a los 10$ este año (ahora esta a 20 centavos).

Pero claro, me puedo equivocar, no recomiendo a nadie que me haga caso.

Pd: de Red Pulse hay rumores de que van a entrar en okex.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Feb 2018)

Veo que NEO marco máximos el 15/01 en 189 $ (según grafico Coinmarketcap)...¿ no esta aún cara ?...hablo sin tener ni puta idea...8:


----------



## davitin (28 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Veo que NEO marco máximos el 15/01 en 189 $ (según grafico Coinmarketcap)...¿ no esta aún cara ?...hablo sin tener ni puta idea...8:



Pero que estas esperando, a que el bitcoin este a 3000 como dicen por aqui?

A ver si el tren se va a poner en marcha y mas de uno lo va a lamentar.


----------



## arras2 (28 Feb 2018)

¿Sabéis si le pasa algo a komodo para que esté tan bajo su precio? llevo unas pocas compradas caras y no paran de bajar. Todas las que llevo más o menos se han estabilizado en pérdidas del 50 o 60%, pero kmd está llegando a cotas más bajas aun.


----------



## lurker (28 Feb 2018)

como se está poniendo omisego
...
pro-yec-ta-zo 
The OmiseGO eWallet SDK is now open source!


en cuanto a ONT (Ontology) que alguien preguntaba páginas atrás, el airdrop que van a dar es un poco ruina, pero si tenéis los NEO pues mira, menos da una piedra. Lo que tiene pinta es que NEO va a dumpear después del airdrop...
Tened en cuenta que de ONT no hubo ni va a haber ICO , la mayor distribución se ha hecho a los que estábamos apuntados al newsletter hace un par de meses (1000 ONT a cada uno) y ahora se va a dar 0.1 por cada NEO. También ha habido airdrops a devs, a los que acudieron a la conferencia de Neo, y habrá más en el Q2 (creo)...
El proyecto pinta de la hostia, Elastos+Ontology+Neo será the Holy Trinity con sus ramificaciones TheKey, NEX, APEX...  no se muy bien las interfaces que habrá entre todos estos projectos, pero el ecosistema NEO está poniéndose fuerte de cojones


----------



## san_miguel (28 Feb 2018)

BTC ha testado la directriz bajista y no ha podido superarla con rotundidad, puede que volvamos a los 10.000, a la zona de la elipse verde para coger nuevo impulso e intentar superar la directriz.


----------



## davitin (28 Feb 2018)

Por cierto, un truquillo para los que usais telegram y no os aclarais mucho en los grupos de criptos de habla inglesa...

A ver, en el movil se puede instalar el traductor de google (al pasar al portapapeles una linea, la app te la traduce aparte, fuera de telegram), pero hay algo mejor, aunque para algunos puede ser de perogrullo, yo he caido hoy en la cuenta...lo mejor es meterse en la version de telegram para web, y de ahi simplemente seleccionas la opcion "traducir" (boton derecho del raton) y automaticamente se traducen los textos a googliano en la misma pantalla (con el traductor google en el movil se traducen a parte en la app, no en la pantalla directamente, con lo que muchos debates se hacen cansinos de cojones).

Esto lo puedes hacer tanto en el navegador del ordenador como en el del movil.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si le pasa algo a komodo para que esté tan bajo su precio? llevo unas pocas compradas caras y no paran de bajar. Todas las que llevo más o menos se han estabilizado en pérdidas del 50 o 60%, pero kmd está llegando a cotas más bajas aun.



En general están bajando todas...joder ¿ pero no ha pasado ya el Año nuevo chino loscojonex ?...::


----------



## davitin (28 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> En general están bajando todas...joder ¿ pero no ha pasado ya el Año nuevo chino loscojonex ?...::



Ahora viene el "ano" chino::


----------



## michinato (28 Feb 2018)

Enorme fichaje, se presenta un futuro muy interesante para PIVX.








Twitter


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pero que estas esperando, a que el bitcoin este a 3000 como dicen por aqui?
> 
> A ver si el tren se va a poner en marcha y mas de uno lo va a lamentar.



Ayer estuve a punto de pillar más XRP a 0,93 $...no lo hice...no me quiero precipitar...


----------



## bubbler (28 Feb 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## plus ultra (28 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si le pasa algo a komodo para que esté tan bajo su precio? llevo unas pocas compradas caras y no paran de bajar. Todas las que llevo más o menos se han estabilizado en pérdidas del 50 o 60%, pero kmd está llegando a cotas más bajas aun.




Iban a estrenarse con su primera dICO (ICO descentralizada) supuestamente estaba todo listo,solo esperaban que mejorara un poco el mercado,pero al parecer se ha pospuesto,desconozco los detalles a fondo que es lo que ha pasado,en cuanto sepa algo mas lo posteo.

A titulo personal aun conservo muy buenas perspectivas de KMD.


----------



## arras2 (28 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Iban a estrenarse con su primera dICO (ICO descentralizada) supuestamente estaba todo listo,solo esperaban que mejorara un poco el mercado,pero al parecer se ha pospuesto,desconozco los detalles a fondo que es lo que ha pasado,en cuanto sepa algo mas lo posteo.
> 
> A titulo personal aun conservo muy buenas perspectivas de KMD.



Muchas gracias por la información. Yo las llevo con mucha pérdida. Para malvenderlas las mantendré. En su día la miré y la vi como un proyecto interesante y por eso diversifiqué un poco en ella. Ahora con la desilusión de ver todo en rojo, la he dejado de seguir.


----------



## Claudius (28 Feb 2018)

Con lo relevante que es esto a nivel crypto-ecosistema, y que ningún auto-denominado medio se haga eco...

Dash Core Group Becomes First Legally DAO-Owned Entity - Dash Force News

_La descentralización es un tema candente en el mundo de las criptomonedas, y muchos proyectos permanecen completamente de código abierto y son impulsados ​​por los voluntarios. Temas como el empleo por una sola compañía de una porción significativa de desarrolladores de Bitcoin y la controversia en torno a las decisiones de escalamiento de dichos desarrolladores (que finalmente resultó en la división de la cadena en Bitcoin Cash), acusaciones de manipulación del mercado por parte del fundador de Litecoin e insatisfacción similar por falsificación los anuncios del principal desarrollador de Monero apuntan a la importancia del control descentralizado sobre las decisiones de liderazgo. Dash tiene un mecanismo en el lugar que habría demostrado ser útil en cualquiera de los tres ejemplos mencionados anteriormente._


----------



## san_miguel (28 Feb 2018)

Ojo a las próximas horas en el gráfico de ETH. Tiene que resolver triángulo para salir del canal bajista en el que está metida. Si lo rompe hacia arriba nos vamos a los 1090 aprox, si lo rompe hacia abajo iriamos a la zona de 741 aprox.

Espero que rompa hacia arriba


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Haces bien , xrp está carísimo ... Y el Bitcoin aún puede bajar otra vez a 6000. El precio justo de XRP es poco menos de 50 céntimos ::



pues bajo a 0,89 $ majete...8:


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (28 Feb 2018)

25 minutos para el fork the Zclassic en Bitcoin Private...


----------



## trancos123 (28 Feb 2018)

*NEO Is A Multi-Billion Dollar Disaster*
NEO Is A Multi-Billion Dollar Disaster


----------



## plus ultra (28 Feb 2018)

Notario digital,descentralizado y multiplataforma

Silent Notary


----------



## Cayo Marcio (28 Feb 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Notario digital,descentralizado y multiplataforma
> 
> Silent Notary



Pinta bien, pero porque hay que comprarlo con Byteball?


----------



## Gian Gastone (28 Feb 2018)

Si es para a;adir a NEO a la lista negra con lo que ya por si es muy centralizado.
Lo que comenta sobre la deorganizacion en las ICO es muy general en los ultimos tiempos y ya no hablemos de encontrar personal cualificado para desarrollar la tecnologia.

Lo que sabemos todos debe haber una purga general que barra al 99% de los proyectos que existen hoy en dia.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Feb 2018)

es que hay miles de criptos...no puede ser...cada uno hablando de su libro...


----------



## plus ultra (28 Feb 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Pinta bien, pero porque hay que comprarlo con Byteball?



Nadie ha dicho que solo se compra con esta,tambien puedes hacerlo con BTC y ETH.

La idea es una pasada y tarde o temprano las grandes ofrecerán algo similar o lo mismo,llevan los smart contract a otro nivel.

Si alguno entra que no pierda de vista esta cartera,en cuanto salga algo sera buen momento para vender,.

0x004514F9d9B8055c227d4E90ef411f70AD454427


----------



## davitin (1 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> es que hay miles de criptos...no puede ser...cada uno hablando de su libro...



A nosotros nos beneficia que hayan miles de monedas.

Cualquier chicharro pega pelotazo, aunque luego vuelva a bajar, pero nos sirve para especular.

Para invertir a largo plazo ya tenemos el top 20.

---------- Post added 01-mar-2018 at 00:30 ----------




trancos123 dijo:


> *NEO Is A Multi-Billion Dollar Disaster*
> NEO Is A Multi-Billion Dollar Disaster



A ver, no flipeis...ya no os acordáis de cuando la red ethereum se quedaba bloqueada cada vez que había una ICO gorda el año pasado? Os acordáis de cómo los criptogatos jodian la red hace cuatro días? O todos los problemas técnicos que tiene Bitcoin?

Todas esas cosas se superan con actualizaciones, a ver si os creéis que un proyecto así ya sale cocido del horno sin más.

La solución para la escalabilidad de neo será Trinity.

Que está to inventao, coño.

---------- Post added 01-mar-2018 at 01:02 ----------

Por cierto, acaba de terminar ahora mismito la ICO de bankera...100.000 inversores y 125 millones recaudados, que se dice pronto.

Van a repartir entre los inversores 2500 millones de unidades sobrantes que no se han vendido.


----------



## Piotr (1 Mar 2018)

A ellos les da igual, ya tienen el dinero de las donaciones y las chapas valen 0.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> A nosotros nos beneficia que hayan miles de monedas.
> 
> Cualquier chicharro pega pelotazo, aunque luego vuelva a bajar, pero nos sirve para especular.
> 
> ...



A mi ese artículo contra Neo me parece desproporcionado. No sé si será un intento de fud para que baje el precio y comprar otros más barato. 

Lo cierto es que ya empiezan a salir las primeras hijas de Neo, cosa que otros como Cardano aún no tienen.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (1 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, acaba de terminar ahora mismito la ICO de bankera...100.000 inversores y 125 millones recaudados, que se dice pronto.
> 
> *Van a repartir entre los inversores 2500 millones de unidades sobrantes que no se han vendido.*



No jodas, ¿dónde has visto eso? En el grupo de anuncios de Telegram no han dicho nada.

Edito: vale, lo han puesto en el blog: Bankera


----------



## silverwindow (1 Mar 2018)

Parece que Golem se esta animando, Bittrex estara disfrutando de los golems de clapham.


----------



## bubbler (1 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## san_miguel (1 Mar 2018)

Estamos en un momento crucial para BTC y para el resto de cryptos, casi todas las grandes andan resolviendo triángulos, esto va a reventar, para bien o para mal, así que ataros los cinturones bien atados, mi consejo, 50% fuera y 50% dentro.

Si baja...con el 50% de fuera recompras abajo...si sube te reenganchas y no has dejado de ganar tanto.

BTC está resolviendo su triángulo, ya se ha topado varias veces con la directriz bajista y no la ha superado, ¿será a la tercera? Si lo hace nos vamos arriba junto con el resto de cryptoworld.







STELLAR







XRP







ETH








Aparte más cosas, el G20 se reúne ahora en marzo en Argentina, algo se cuece, para bien o para mal.

Y una noticia de blockchain que hace cosas..PUNDIX ya ha empezado a distribuir su juguete.

Pundi X POS device is now open for order

Pundi X


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Mar 2018)

Ojala sea verdad...voy hasta las cachas de esas...


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> ARDR e IGNIS van al pozo...
> 
> Es una buena manera de expulgarse, yo voy con ellos con el 100% de pérdida asumida XDXDXDXDXD
> 
> RPX se la está pegando también XDXDXDXDD, misma consideración anterior.



no están haciendo nada con los 15 millones recaudados en la ico. el resultado es predecible. si no haces nada obtienes nada


----------



## silverwindow (1 Mar 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no están haciendo nada con los 15 millones recaudados en la ico. el resultado es predecible. si no haces nada obtienes nada




Si que hacen, se lo pulen ellos a FIAT para comrparse cosas caras como casas,coches,putas de lujo y yates. 15 kilakos.

Luego los HDP dicen que hay dinero para entrar en Binance.(50k)
Como se puede tener semejante morro?

PAra mi esto hace saltar todas las alarmas rojas sobre la calaña que es el equipo.

En cuato a la propia blockchainm de momento mucho ruido y pocas nueces.


----------



## davitin (1 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Estamos en un momento crucial para BTC y para el resto de cryptos, casi todas las grandes andan resolviendo triángulos, esto va a reventar, para bien o para mal, así que ataros los cinturones bien atados, mi consejo, 50% fuera y 50% dentro.
> 
> Si baja...con el 50% de fuera recompras abajo...si sube te reenganchas y no has dejado de ganar tanto.
> 
> ...



Muy currado el analisis, gracias sanmi.


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si que hacen, se lo pulen ellos a FIAT para comrparse cosas caras como casas,coches,putas de lujo y yates. 15 kilakos.
> 
> Luego los HDP dicen que hay dinero para entrar en Binance.(50k)
> Como se puede tener semejante morro?
> ...



estoy de acuerdo contigo

el problema que tienen estos es que son una panda de frikis que tecnológicamente son muy buenos, pero a la hora de gestión empresarial de momento son pesimos y eso cuenta tanto como ser bueno tecnológicamente

no creo que se hayan pulido el dinero porque sospecho que tampoco sabrían como pulirselo solo saben de código

de todas formas, Jelurida es una empresa holandesa así que tendrá que presentar cuentas bajo legislación europea y es ahí donde se podrá ver dónde está el dinero

de momento quiero seguir pensando que es incompetencia empresarial y que se puede corregir... ojalá sea así


----------



## juli (1 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si que hacen, se lo pulen ellos a FIAT para comrparse cosas caras como casas,coches,putas de lujo y yates. 15 kilakos.
> 
> Luego los HDP dicen que hay dinero para entrar en Binance.(50k)
> Como se puede tener semejante morro?
> ...



Ignis al borde de -90% de salida al mercado. Ardor... -2/3 de ATH.

Si son proyectos operativos...pinta muy bien...y si ahora las "rayas" rompen por abajo...ni te digo...

*edito : * Sorry...ARDOR...-5/6 de ATH. -80 y pico % de caída.


----------



## easyridergs (1 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> ARDR e IGNIS van al pozo...
> 
> Es una buena manera de expulgarse, yo voy con ellos con el 100% de pérdida asumida XDXDXDXDXD
> 
> RPX se la está pegando también XDXDXDXDD, misma consideración anterior.



Tranquilo que se recuperarán y con creces. Tecnológicamente les pegan 20 patadas a mierdas que están tirando para arriba. Muchas de las shit prometen que en futuro harán lo que ya hace Ardor a día de hoy.


----------



## estepario (1 Mar 2018)

Los que tenian IGNIS ayer recibiran 1 lelecoin por cada 10 IGNIS


Lelecoin (LELE) - Make Everything is Possible in Everyone Hand

Starting from version 1.11.6, the Nxt Reference Software (NRS) is the first software to be released under the Jelurida Public License, with the Special Conditions requiring a 10% airdrop to the NXT holders from Nxt clones.

Jelurida Public License | Jelurida


----------



## bubbler (1 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## san_miguel (1 Mar 2018)

Las próximas horas decisivas, para los que nos gusta el AT, es un gráfico espectacular.







Os hago un zoom, ha hecho una triple cruz de oro, es la señal más alcista que hay...


----------



## paketazo (1 Mar 2018)

*san_miguel* no sabes el trabajo que nos estás sacando a algunos. Yo mismo antes de mirar los charts me paso por el foro y veo el trabajo hecho.

Espero que todos valoren la dedicación de algunos foreros de manera desinteresada.

Esto no se trata de apostar a ver si sube o baja, se trata de valorar opciones.

Yo "apuesto" a largo a que subirá lo que realmente marque una diferencia y sea adoptado, da igual que sea BTC o la coin 1500, pero todo hay que justificarlo.

El tiempo acaba poniendo todo en su lugar, solo hay que vivir lo suficiente para poder verlo.

Yo mismo por ejemplo llevo el 75% en Dash, y está sangrando su market cap como la que más, sin embargo leo sus noticias, y veo que los fundamentales desde que estuvo en 1500$ no han parado de incrementarse (más fondos de inversión, más intercambios fiat, más caras conocidas, más desarrollo...)

Que el precio de algo baje goteando y sin volumen, es una señal generalmente acumulativa...ojo, que no siempre es así, pero 3 de cada 4 sí lo es.

BTC, es el lider, y por lo tanto hay que remar a su lado, ETH hacer muchas cosas, y casi todas bien, de esta agua hay que beber...luego hay muchas coins preminadas, que seguro darán sus resultados al estilo de las acciones de una SA, pero no es lo que yo busco aquí, pese a ello, reconozco su potencial.

LTC por ejemplo, demuestra su función en un mercado de tarifas en constante incremento, y busca pasarelas a fiat, que son realmente el handicap aquí y ahora.

Por abajo viene un regimiento de innovación que deberá luchar muy duro para asomar la cabeza, y muchos sucumbirán, eso es sabido, pero las que lo logren, serán blockbusters de la próxima década.


Como avisé cuando la verticalidad de la subida, aviso que esto no durará eternamente a precios de derribo...haceros a parte de vuestras cábalas especulativas, una cartera de largo plazo con objetivo 2020, para un todo o nada, rebuscar, y seguro que alguna dará el campanazo.

El chispazo de las ICO, es muy apetecible, retornos de un 2X en pocos días, pero si realmente queréis relativa calma para vuestros retornos consolidados, buscar algo más probado, y tratad de comprar lo más barato posible.

Un saludo y veremos si el S&P logra un doble techo...ahí sí se podrían determinar muchas cosas cara este 2018.

Por cierto, recuerdo que el $ ha bajado un 3% en una semana, así que los que cambiamos a € en las conversiones es rendimiento que hemos ganados por no vender.


----------



## jorgitonew (1 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tranquilo que se recuperarán y con creces. Tecnológicamente les pegan 20 patadas a mierdas que están tirando para arriba. Muchas de las shit prometen que en futuro harán lo que ya hace Ardor a día de hoy.



el problema de ese planteamiento es que las que estan tirando para arriba prometiendo hacer lo que hace ardor, llegue un día y lo consigan hacer y entonces se queden con el mercado por culpa del no hacer de ardor... es un juego bastante peligroso sobretodo cuando la solución está en casa y no en estar dependiendo del humo de los demás

si Jelurida montase un equipo en condiciones (desarrollo, marketing, ingeniería, publicad etc etc) no tendría que estar con el discurso de que las otras coins que están arriba son solo promesas porque ardor estaría arriba.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Las próximas horas decisivas, para los que nos gusta el AT, es un gráfico espectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones. 
Una pregunta sencilla, ¿qué puede suceder en el corto plazo si rompe finalmente hacia arriba?


----------



## san_miguel (1 Mar 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones.
> Una pregunta sencilla, ¿qué puede suceder en el corto plazo si rompe finalmente hacia arriba?



Si rompe debería ir a los 11300~11400 y cerrar la formación del HCH Invertido. Hacer un parón y seguir a por los 12800~12900

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gñe (1 Mar 2018)

Y si no llega a romper claramente ni parriba ni pabajo nos esperan 40 días de aburrimiento?


----------



## easyridergs (1 Mar 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> el problema de ese planteamiento es que las que estan tirando para arriba prometiendo hacer lo que hace ardor, llegue un día y lo consigan hacer y entonces se queden con el mercado por culpa del no hacer de ardor... es un juego bastante peligroso sobretodo cuando la solución está en casa y no en estar dependiendo del humo de los demás
> 
> si Jelurida montase un equipo en condiciones (desarrollo, marketing, ingeniería, publicad etc etc) no tendría que estar con el discurso de que las otras coins que están arriba son solo promesas porque ardor estaría arriba.



No digo que no tengas razón pero para estar en el MWC de Barcelona algo han debido de hacer. Buen escaparate de cara a empresas sí que es, además si tienes en cuenta que solo llevan meses con la nueva plataforma pues no lo veo tan mal.


----------



## traianus (1 Mar 2018)

entro con to lo gordo en ENG, no espero más. Hacerme sitio


----------



## easyridergs (1 Mar 2018)

Como ejemplo de que algo hacen los Jelurida, yo creo que bastante más que otros ...

Twitter


----------



## trancos123 (1 Mar 2018)

Twitter

_NEWS!! Ernst & Young have announced that jointly, with Equidato Technologies AG, they will present a concept of automotive supply chain management support using SophiaTX blockchain technology at the NEWMATEC 2018 Conference. #Crypto #News Read more at: http://www.ey.com/Publication/vwLUAssets/PR:_EY_and_Equidato_cooperation/$FILE/20180301_EY_and_Eguidato_cooperation.pdf _


----------



## easyridergs (1 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham se aburre de la putrefaccion de Occidente ...
> Las elites reptilianas son listas ...ahhhh , pero al clapham no se la cuelan ...estan arrasando con las minorias peligrosas ...esas que podian " cambiar el mundo " y desglobalizarlo ...pues estan convirtiendo a las
> rebeldes minorias en gandofia de pato o peor aun ...mierda de gallina
> una pausa pal buchito de cafe . Estais obnubilados . Normal ...que se puede esperar de gente que pone flores a un trozo de yeso ?.
> ...



Búscate a alguien que te quiera ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## plus ultra (1 Mar 2018)

De los años que llevo en el mundillo creo que es el momento con mayor incertidumbre que he visto,en otros momentos cuando BTC se ponía "tontorrón", todos lo dias había alguna alt del top100 que se hacían unos pump guapos x2 x3 x5 un dia una otro dia la otra...se lo pegaba tambien la que entraba nueva en exchange,ahora estamos en un momento de mas contención las que suben rara vez lo están haciendo mas del 30%,BTC ya lo tenemos en 40 de dominancia parece que la mayoria están en el anden sin moverse mucho esperando la salida del tren por si se les escapa.

A veces pierdo bastante la esperanza en el mundillo,creo que esto va a tardar mas de lo que creemos sera el futuro sin duda pero este no es su momento,cosas como lo de ARDOR o como PXS son "productos" funcionales pero... en algun momento se me viene a la cabeza el 3d que nunca termina de cuajar en el gran mercado,o por ejemplo las google glass,fueron productos muy prácticos pero que llegaron al mercado fuera de su tiempo.


----------



## kudeiro (1 Mar 2018)

llegamos a los 11k !!!!


----------



## plus ultra (1 Mar 2018)

Esperemos que Rajoy no se le ocurra llevarle la contraria a la señora merkel y aunque no sera en las mismas condiciones, por lo menos no "ilegalizaran".

Alemania legaliza criptomonedas y las reconoce como medio de pago


----------



## paketazo (1 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si el hombre crea algo útil, más pronto o más tarde, esa utilidad será explotada.

Hablas del 3d que no cuaja...hace poco, miraba con mi hijo una serie de dibujos animados que miraba de niño, y mi hijo me dijo que esos dibujos parecían de broma.

Luego miras una película actual de dibujos animados, y te das cuenta de lo que ha cambiado el 3d y la informática todo en tan poco tiempo.

Las cadenas de bloques que se estandaricen, serán usadas inconscientemente por el público...por poner un ejemplo, piensa en trasferencias bancarias instantáneas...nadie pensará en BTC, o en Ardor...simplemente enviarán dinero de A a B en segundos.

O por ejemplo, en unos años creas una canción, escribes un libro, grabas un vídeo, y quieres registrarlo como algo de tu propiedad mediante un medio que de fe de ello...vas a una blockchain del estilo de Factom, subes tu vídeo, y quedará notariado para la posteridad y protegido de robos o plagio si lo precisas.

Hay cientos de usos que nos irán llegando y muy pocos sabrán que tras esos usos hay una cadena de bloques o un proyecto relacionado con BTC y hermanas.

En unos años quizá esta tecnología sea tan común que no valga nada a nivel económico, pero podría cambiar el mundo.

Recuerdo hace 15 años como los programadores de páginas web tenían buenos curros por montajes y mantenimientos, y ahora ya la pequeña y mediana empresa se encarga de manera autónoma de esa labor gracias a aplicaciones intuitivas.

Quién realmente piensa en flash, en java, en C+...la gente de a pie, solo piensa en utilidad, y lo que hay detrás se presupone como algo normal.

Estos años los programadores de C+ y especialistas en cadenas de bloques han tenido su oportunidad laboral...muchos adheridos a proyectos innovadores, y otros creando sus propios proyectos que han podido financiar con ICOs...algo que hace 10 años sería una utopía.

No demos por sentado nada...es posible que en 2 años Bitcoin sea la moneda del mundo, junto con muchas otras, o es posible que esa tecnología sea plagiada por la banca y los estados para su propio usufructo doblegando a la descentralización mediante leyes cada vez más rigurosas y absurdas.

Por lo de pronto, la noticia que adjunta el conforero sobre Alemania y su beneplácito a las cryptos a mi me escama bastante....no me fío ni de mi sombra, y menos cuando hablan los bancos o los estados.

Un saludo y muy buenas noches.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Mar 2018)

Gñe dijo:


> Y si no llega a romper claramente ni parriba ni pabajo nos esperan 40 días de aburrimiento?



Y 40 noches....::


----------



## Cakau (1 Mar 2018)

Twitter
Bitbay saca su plataforma de compraventa de bienes y servicios. Esto puede ser el ebay cripto.
Le entré la semana pasada... me gusta la pinta que tiene.
El btc parece que se esta desperezando ya.


----------



## hartman (1 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Un post corto solo para prevenir a las mentes debiles presas faciles del FOMO
> que son facilmente expoliables y desplumables como si fueran
> hamsters ...El clapham os recuerda que llevamos 13 horas , no 3 ni
> 5 ....13 horas por encima del nivel 80 del Stochastic
> ...



mejor comprar onzas de plata.


----------



## paketazo (1 Mar 2018)

hartman dijo:


> mejor comprar onzas de plata.



No sé si lo dices de coña o en serio, pero si la plata hace lo que se intuye en caso de colapso del S&P, veremos como hace un 2X sin despeinarse.

Y lo dice una persona que no lleva ni una onza, pero que ha visto antaño como se las juega la plata...como ejemplo, mírate el chart intradía de hoy.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## davitin (2 Mar 2018)

Esto empieza a oler a escenario black-hole que tira para atrás....


----------



## juli (2 Mar 2018)

Bom dia.


Patientory...core & wallet.


Hace cosas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Mar 2018)

tenemos lateralidad y aburrimiento garantizado hasta el fin de nuestras vidas...primero que si Chicago y sus futuros, luego el Año New Chino, ahora la reunión de Buenos Aires y pasado la Fiesta del Amor Loco del barrio de Chueca...::

Queees broma...


----------



## juli (2 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La cosa es que llegará a 13000, lo pasará y las ENG quietas.
> 
> Buena cosecha.



Es que no es cierto que haya una correlación simultánea entre BTC y el resto. Todo era alcista hace 2 meses...y lo de ETH fue puntual. Le tocaba...como antes le tocón alternativamente a Dash, Ripple & ceroceristas...o BTC Cash ).

Cuando BTC zumba, empieza a hacer caja comprando alts baratas...y ahí se anima todo. ( Esto cada vez es meos categórico y hay ya cierta "arritmia" y desconexión respecto a hace tiempo...pero aún existe, en cierta medida).

Por cierto..el mayo que comentabas como punto de trasvase a BTC debería traer el lanzamento del Plasma de ETH...con lo que la expansión de ETH, sobre el papel, sería contraria a la planteada según las rayas ( subir hastaMayo en ETH y después, en BTC - si entendí bien - )

En principio, digo. Y, por supuesto, que los tokens de su cascada zumben, también es , EN GENERAL, posterior a que lo haga mamá. ( Insisto, éso, sobre el papel y visto lo visto ). Tras el próximo subidón, Dash, ETH , LTC, Riplle...posiblemente tengan sus organigramas montados y listos ara trazarse un camino autónomo. Posiblemente. Pero aún , es obvio que no.

*edito :* Plasma ha sido testado...y en marzo, va el segundo round , mejorando bugs y previo al lazamiento definitivo. Si no ha sido muy "chapu" , podría empezar a menear las compras detonadas por "el rumor antes de la noticia".


----------



## san_miguel (2 Mar 2018)

Pues estoy viendo algo que no me gusta un pelo y es la formación de una divergencia bajista, es leve eso si, hay que esperar unas horas para ver si se confirma o no.


----------



## Ethan20 (2 Mar 2018)

He vuelto a entrar en OCN (Odissey) en Kucoin porque hay rumores que va a entrar en Bittrex

Yi (@yishi888) on Twitter

A ver si se da igual de bien que la última vez que casi hice un x3


----------



## san_miguel (2 Mar 2018)

Este es el camino más probable que creo que puede seguir.


----------



## davitin (2 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> tenemos lateralidad y aburrimiento garantizado hasta el fin de nuestras vidas...primero que si Chicago y sus futuros, luego el Año New Chino, ahora la reunión de Buenos Aires y pasado la Fiesta del Amor Loco del barrio de Chueca...::
> 
> Queees broma...



El año pasado, realmente las alts estuvieron medio tontas casi todo el año, y no fue hasta octubre o por ahí que empezaron a zumbar todas a la vez y a lo bestia...hasta ese momento, lo único que se movía realmente era el top 10-20.


----------



## trancos123 (2 Mar 2018)

Creo que habéis pasado por alto este notición de shopiaTX (Ernst & Young es una de las top four!)

NEWS!!* Ernst & Young* have announced that jointly, with Equidato Technologies AG, they will present a concept of automotive supply chain management support using SophiaTX blockchain technology at the NEWMATEC 2018 Conference. #Crypto #News Read more at: Error n/$FILE/20180301_EY_and_Eguidato_coope ration.pdf

Twitter


*SophiaTX — CryptoCurrency Review*
SophiaTX

_SophiaTX has a *partnership with General Electric*. General Electric is a multi billion Dollar company, and this is good news for SophiaTX. SophiaTX will be designing and developing a blockchain solution for GE’s financial efficiency and operations. _


----------



## Drewcastle (2 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Este es el camino más probable que creo que puede seguir.



Por curiosidad, estas yendo con apalancamientos? con la cantidad de aciertos que estas dando te forras en unos meses 8:


----------



## besto (2 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> que aciertos ?
> Porque aqui el camarada que citas no da pie con bola ...y el clapham lo dice sin acritud . Cualquiera , incluso el clapham puede irse al tradingview y copiar al Lavrov o a otros tantos y hacer predicciones como propias ...nah ...
> por eso de recibir mas THANKS que el clapham y joderlo vivo . Pero al final
> ninguna prediccion se cumple .
> ...



Te devaluas tú mismo escribiendo estas obras de arte en esta esquinita del internet.
Si escribieras sobre economia, con esta guasa en un blog de cierto glamour...te forrabas tronco. 
Me parto con tus posts, y eso que eres cansino como pocos...pero eres bueno y muy didactico.


----------



## san_miguel (2 Mar 2018)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Por curiosidad, estas yendo con apalancamientos? con la cantidad de aciertos que estas dando te forras en unos meses 8:



Hola, habré acertado últimamente pero te aseguro que fallo muchas también, esto no es nada fácil. Obviamente me equivoco, faltaría más.

Lo de apalancarse, no lo hago habitualmente, es muy muy MUY peligroso. Es cierto que he hecho ganar mucho dinero a gente cercana, pero advirtiendo lo que podía pasar. Algunos por codicia han seguido con el apalancamiento, y tarde o temprano acabas perdiendo. 

Cuando ganas te parece que esto es muy fácil, que eres el mejor, el rey, y te aseguro que es muy muy duro, sobre todo psicológicamente. 

Yo lo que he aprendido con el tiempo es a ser mas frío, sobre todo a calmarme cuando hay que tomar una posición, abrir o cerrar, cuando tengo dudas en una operación...me levanto de la mesa y me voy 10 minutos a que me de el aire.

Si queréis apalancamiento os aconsejo el MARGIN de Bitfinex, en las posiciones cortas es donde se gana dinero más rápido. 

Invertir con poca cantidad, una cantidad que te de igual perder, el interés compuesto, tus aciertos y templanza hará el resto. Pero repito MARGIN=PELIGRO


----------



## plus ultra (2 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Este es el camino más probable que creo que puede seguir.



Como vez NEO/USD,has hecho algun analisis?

Me gustaria conocer tu opinion sobre una cosa,tirando exclusivamente de AT si estuvieras a 1-1-18 y tuvieras una cantidad importante de $ en que precio te hubieses planteado entrar?


----------



## Pirro (2 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Proyecto interesante para echarle un ojo,viene a ser un localbitcoin con el añadido de tiendas y alguna cosilla mas.
> 
> Dether.io



Esto fue dicho el pasado 8 de febrero, cuando estaba terminando la última ronda de la ICO. El precio de la última ronda de la ICO fue de 4400DTH/ETH y ahora se intercambian a 7XXXDTH/ETH.

Una caída de casi el 50% desde la ICO y por Telegram la gente muy mosqueada.

No obstante tras leer en profundidad la versión larga del whitepaper creo que el proyecto mola, y se supone que sacan la app y la mainnet este mes -ya hay una versión alfa desde el año pasado- Se trata de un utility token con un supply de 100 millones cuya utilidad se reducirá a destacar dentro del ecosistema que genere la app, no es gran cosa por sí mismo, pero si respetan el supply máximo y ese uso nimio que tendrá puede dar un buen petardazo las próximas semanas/meses. 

Como inversión altísimamente especulativa y arriesgada puede estar bien.


----------



## san_miguel (2 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Como vez NEO/USD,has hecho algun analisis?
> 
> Me gustaria conocer tu opinion sobre una cosa,tirando exclusivamente de AT si estuvieras a 1-1-18 y tuvieras una cantidad importante de $ en que precio te hubieses planteado entrar?



Para NEO podría ser algo así. 







Entre 95 y 110 habría sido buen precio para entrar.


----------



## plus ultra (2 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Para NEO podría ser algo así.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRACIAS.

Escrbi mal el post,me interesaba tu analisis de NEO,no para entrar (entre tarde en 30) sino para ver como la veías,me gusta tu analisis,lo veo muy parecido sin bajar de 110$,salvo que siga aumentando la dominacia de BTC.

Con esto:

Me gustaria conocer tu opinion sobre una cosa,tirando exclusivamente de AT si estuvieras a 1-1-18 y tuvieras una cantidad importante de $ en que precio te hubieses planteado entrar? 

Me queria referir a BTC,por que? por que pienso que si cogemos como fundamento la perspectiva de alguien que en ese momento quería entrar y cogía AT como referencia es posible tomarlo como un suelo "sicológico" y a partir de ahi se podria sacar alguna conclusión.Digamos que yo que de AT los mas básico si me pongo en ese dia a decidir entrada basándome en AT hubiera entrado en 9k.


----------



## kudeiro (2 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Para NEO podría ser algo así.
> Entre 95 y 110 habría sido buen precio para entrar.



san_miguel quería saber porqué usas el stochrsi de 5,5,21,21 en vez del clásico 3,3,14,14 o el que usa Binance por defecto de 3,3,14,9
Esos valores tienen alguna lectura extra en criptos?


----------



## silverwindow (2 Mar 2018)

monero enchufado,fork de MONEROV en 12 dias


----------



## plus ultra (2 Mar 2018)

GJC

A esta me la he visto esta tarde top 20 1.750% en verde unos segundos apenas,luego he visto su web y parece mas decente que muchos proyectos top.

la siguiente tiene producto "ya funcional",aun no esta en marketcap,un "youtube" que mientras vez los videos utilizan tu pc para minar criptos y recompensar a los autores.

https://ipbc.io/


----------



## san_miguel (2 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> GRACIAS.
> 
> Escrbi mal el post,me interesaba tu analisis de NEO,no para entrar (entre tarde en 30) sino para ver como la veías,me gusta tu analisis,lo veo muy parecido sin bajar de 110$,salvo que siga aumentando la dominacia de BTC.
> 
> ...



Para que te hagas una idea a mi en julio de 2017 me salía una proyección para finales de 2017 en 8500usd y se fue a 20k. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 02-mar-2018 at 21:01 ----------




kudeiro dijo:


> san_miguel quería saber porqué usas el stochrsi de 5,5,21,21 en vez del clásico 3,3,14,14 o el que usa Binance por defecto de 3,3,14,9
> Esos valores tienen alguna lectura extra en criptos?



Me lo recomendó un Trader, parece ser que ofrece resultados más precisos. Lo estoy testeando.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Mar 2018)

Es decir si sube BTC las otras bajan...y si baja BTC, las otras también...de PM, me encanta...por otro lado, vaya truño ETH...no merece estar en 2º TOP, vaya bluff....:abajo:


----------



## sabueXo (2 Mar 2018)

TRIG

Manny - Today at 10:48 PM
@everyone i know you want to hear news, i know you want more information, we are working hard on every aspect of the company, 

development is happening, the wallet is being developed, the network is under development as well, we are building it with security in mind, it takes a bit of time to get it done. 

I can understand the frustration of waiting, or expecting news and it's delayed. We are focusing on what we believe should be focused on. Creating a secure network to protect our law enforcement, our families, our children. 

Understand that the objective that Blocksafe is after isn't a small one, we are here to help save lives. 

Where you come in as a community is being a part of that network (infrastructure) with Master Nodes to help create more coverage of the network. 

When you run a Master Node, System Node, or both. You are not just buying our coin, you are becoming a part of the Blocksafe network, you are helping save lives.


----------



## traianus (3 Mar 2018)

Año 2020, en el yate de traianus...


Spoiler



https://www.thelostogle.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/flbp-big-boobs-6-450x309.jpg


:rolleye:


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


>



A ver si continúa camino por la línea de tendencia alcista que se inició a los 6k.

¿Que escenario ves en corto plazo? ¿Vamos a tener lateralidad por encima de los 11k bastantes días? A mi personalmente me preocupa la resistencia de 11600, me parece la más definitiva, puede confirmar si se traspasa que volvemos a la senda alcista y que esto no es un simple rebote.


----------



## golden graham (3 Mar 2018)

ethereum es un bluff joder antes molaba ahora esta ahi estancado.... yo estoy pensando en venderlo y pillar btc


----------



## juli (3 Mar 2018)

Joder...se lee cada gilipollada que a ratos no sé si me estoy conectando al hilo o al "Aquí hay tomate".

En fin...alrededor de Mayo , Plasma andará en trance de saltar al ruedo, que es , por potencia, el proyecto más ambicioso en Shitland ahora mismo, sólo equiparable a empeños TOP ( y Top de Top15, vamos ) . Como funcione sólo a mitad de su potencial, la plataforma va a ser una central nuclear al lado de cuatro quioscos callejeros y alguna perla suelta. A poco que se pipeen infos en la red, opiniones de devs que lo están manejando día a día...se podrá contrastar que las espectativas durante el chequeo no son malas, normalmente, bien al contrario y bastante positivas, de hecho.

Y ahí habrá que emitir juicios, no porque ahora esté más floja que hace 10 minutos o 2 semanas. Aquí el personal parece que se monta en los milpavos y se cree que ETH ha llegado a ellos por sorteo de bonoloto.

Si plasma hace un cale, ETH será seriamente penalizada...y si no, será la bomba. SImple. Más allá de éso, hablar por hablar y el siroco de menos cuarto de cualquiera.

Por supuesto, si hay argumentos e infos jugosas EN CONTRA de Plasma...tan encantadísimo de leerlas como otras en sentido contrario. Pero ocurrencias per sé...pues, bueno...pasapalabra para veteranos y lío premium para novatos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Mar 2018)

golden graham dijo:


> ethereum es un bluff joder antes molaba ahora esta ahi estancado.... yo estoy pensando en venderlo y pillar btc



lo de siempre...mirate gráficos pasados, no solo respecto a $, si no respecto a BTC.

Puedes ver a XRP, ETH, Dash, y otras muchas cediendo terreno respecto a BTC.

Nada que no se viera en el pasado.

La duda, y como comenta *el hombre dubitativo*, es saber si cuando remonten respecto a BTC, lo harán también respecto al $ o nos quedaremos estancados o perdiendo poder adquisitivo.


Nadie sabe lo que pasará, pero estudiando patrones pasados, vemos como el primero en destacar siempre es BTC, y luego se van sumando poco a poco otros actores.

Lo que tu estás pensando de vender alts y pasarte a BTC, ahora mismo lo piensan miles de usuarios, pero eso había que haberlo hecho hace un mes, quizá ahora sea tarde...o quizá no.

Un saludo, y reitero lo de siempre, intentad fijaros en los fundamentales (noticias positivas de las coins, y dejar o intentadlo el precio en un segundo plano, al menos por un tiempo y hasta unos límites)

Un saludo


----------



## silverwindow (3 Mar 2018)

Quedan 10 dias para moneroV

MoneroV | Private Cryptocurrency


----------



## davitin (3 Mar 2018)

Pues yo creo que nos esperan meses de lateralidad en las alts...esto ya ha pasado antes.


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (3 Mar 2018)

RogerVerCoin a 0.1116 BTC

Buenas tardes.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Mar 2018)

Clapham piensa demasiado en el futuro y no mira el titulo del hilo.

Aqui nos la suda quien gane la carrera crypto,sacamos perras de aqui y de alla,y si btc sube a 18 y luego baja,ya le sacaremos partido de alguna manera.

Los talibanes del hold estan en el otro hilo.Aqui somos mercenarios sin abuela,eso si,nos echamos una mano los unos a los otros,por la cuenta que nos trae.

Que mas da si es mierda de gallina o oro si la puedo comprar por 2 y vender por 3.


----------



## easyridergs (3 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Say what ....:rolleye:
> El clapham ya ha triunfado , chaval ...
> El clapham es de otra dimension ...y ve cosas que tu no ves ...pero no es tu culpa . Cuantos huesos tiene el cuerpo humano ?
> Si has respondido 206 eres un tipo normal , corriente , del monton
> ...



Búscate una vida ¡¡¡¡


----------



## davitin (3 Mar 2018)

Vaya hostia se está dando trigers, no?


----------



## silverwindow (3 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Vaya hostia se está dando trigers, no?



Como no saquen algo o una alianza se va por debajo del euro

Que tiene trigers ahora mismo? Pues Un wallet y promesas

Btc se esta comiendo el mercado


----------



## sabueXo (3 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Vaya hostia se está dando trigers, no?





silverwindow dijo:


> Como no saquen algo o una alianza se va por debajo del euro
> 
> Que tiene trigers ahora mismo? Pues Un wallet y promesas
> 
> Btc se esta comiendo el mercado



Es común en Trig irse a los infiernos. No tiene Wallet.

Se supone que para ganar pasta hay que confiar en un proyecto antes de que lo pete. Falta que salga en más exchanges entre otras muchas cosas.

Yo estoy en su Discord y veo que están currando, me parece que es algo más que promesas y de hecho, estoy al 95% en Trig. Se centran mucho en conseguir proyectos para su exchange y Blockchain (socios).

No tienen noticias para sacar ahora, si es posible que baje del dolar.

Sus últimos movimientos:

- Establecer la sede social de Blocksafe Alliance (la nuestra, blockchain, software, etc) en Costa Rica (han adjuntado el PDF del notario).

- Contratar a este pavo para la parte Blocksafe Inc (la que sale en bolsa,patentes, fabricación hardware, etc.)

The most recent addition to the Blocksafe Inc team.
He will be helping the Inc team approach the government. I think we are going to be alright.


----------



## species8472 (3 Mar 2018)

Es normal que todo baje, la subida de fim de años estaba basada en expectativas. Expectativas que van a tardar años en materializarse. Pero aquí se está gestando mosntruos a lo google o más grandes. Pero hay que dar tiempo a laa criaturas a que almenos salgan del cascaron


----------



## silverwindow (4 Mar 2018)

Comprar en minimos y vender en maximos,claro.

Clapham tenia 66btc,podrian haber sido 700.000$ americanos. Clapham no invierte bien,compra cuando debe,pero no sabe esperar,no tiene paciencia.Los que tenemos genes de recolectores de semillas,sabemos esperar como para que el grano madure,pero no para que se pudra. Clapham tiene un coche y una finca destartalada,pero si hubiera esperado,pacientemente,tendria 700.000$ americanos. 700.000 $ no esta mal.Es mejor que un coche y una finca destartalada.

Clapham sabe comprar,pero no sabe vender.Seguramente es 50% goyim 50% pueblo elegido.Si fuera 100% pueblo elegido habria vendido sus 66btc a 20.000$.Clapham ya ha calculado muchas veces lo que tendria.Eso seguro.

Los que tenemos genes recolectores de semillas,sabemos para que un fruto madure lleva su tiempo,aiqnue la cosecha a vece no salga tan bien como esperabamos.Sabemos esperar,a veces eso es virtud,a veces no.

66 btc.

El algoritmo te llama.El algoritmo te absorbe. Oyes el canto del algoritmo,eso seguro.Toda obra judia es algoritmo encriptado.
Debe ser duro odiar algo que se te da bien.


----------



## besto (4 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bueno, con el cambio de vela diaria, la nueva ha quedado por encima de la línea que une los hombros cheposos.
> 
> Me apostaría 10 Satosis a que le meten una cornada a la directriz bajista en semilog, y suben 1500 puntos de derrape.



Pues si rompemos la directriz y subimos 1500 points ahí debería aparecer dinero y volumen.


----------



## Patanegra (4 Mar 2018)

que os parece DGD? de las pocas que esta mas alta que en Enero y sigue pumpeando, le queda recorrido?


----------



## djun (4 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> que os parece DGD? de las pocas que esta mas alta que en Enero y sigue pumpeando, le queda recorrido?



De DGD, lo interesante es el token DGX el cual representa un gramo de oro, tiene su mismo valor y está respaldado por el oro que guardan en las bóvedas de Safehouse. 
¿Alguien sabe cómo se compra DGX?


----------



## besto (4 Mar 2018)

djun dijo:


> De DGD, lo interesante es el token DGX el cual representa un gramo de oro, tiene su mismo valor y está respaldado por el oro que guardan en las bóvedas de Safehouse.
> ¿Alguien sabe cómo se compra DGX?



Si quereis oro hay muchas formas mejores de invertir en ello que dgx creo yo...estas alts suben porque hay gente que ha hecho mucha pasta y no quiere pasar a fiat para evitar temas fiscales. Por eso como refugio usan cosas como dgx pero a medio plazo...ademas hay riesgo de que no tengan el oro que les corresponderia tener y acabe en bluff


----------



## KENSHIN (4 Mar 2018)

Algún comentario sobre ETH?...La veo un poco mal, se ha despegado de BTC y se va hundiendo poco a poco...Habrá que seguir Holdeando, o què?


----------



## easyridergs (4 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Asi hablaba Fidel Castro ...un experto en la estadistica y aun mas experto en la demagogia . Para empezar , mientes descaradamente
> El clapham nunca tuvo 66 BTC , ni siquiera el mas listo de la clase de este hilo llego a tener esa cantidad . Recordemos que en aquellos tiempos
> el BTC era lo que era ZOIN a principios de 2017
> A ver moninno ...tu que eres tan listo y te las sabes todas
> ...



Menudo cacao mental tienes.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (4 Mar 2018)

Yo no le daría tanta bola a clapham2, recordad que no es más que un bot de 2 direcciones, si acaba de comprar o si acaba de vender. 

Cuando acababa de comprar hace 15 días se puso a mendigar thanks, cual mendigo que pide en la puerta del supermercado, para sacar esa lista de revalorizaciones hasta un x33, con su Fuel y su Substratum. No le salió bien la jugada, y casi todo lo que compró y posteo bajó.

Seguidamente vendió, muchas perdiendo entre un 5 y un 10%.

Ahora que ha vendido (y encima perdiendo) vemos su versión B, cuando ya ha vendido y mete FUD las 24 horas vanamente para que la gente venda, y el judío compre barato.

Una vez cargue volverá en modo A explicandonos las bondades de las monedas judías que acaba de comprar.

Y así empezará un nuevo bucle infinito prefijado.


----------



## easyridergs (4 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Eso no te lo crees ...ni tu :rolleye:



Se desprende de tus palabras, no tienes vida y el vacío interior que sientes lo llenas vomitando en el foro. Quizás sería mejor que te dedicaras a pasear por el campo, a contemplar la naturaleza, a liberar tu mente, posiblemente así no te sentirías tan mal por haber desaprovechado las numerosas ocasiones que las criptos te han dado para dar un sentido a tu vida y sentirte realizado.


----------



## djun (4 Mar 2018)

besto dijo:


> Si quereis oro hay muchas formas mejores de invertir en ello que dgx creo yo...estas alts suben porque hay gente que ha hecho mucha pasta y no quiere pasar a fiat para evitar temas fiscales. Por eso como refugio usan cosas como dgx pero a medio plazo...ademas hay riesgo de que no tengan el oro que les corresponderia tener y acabe en bluff



¿A qué otras maneras de invertir en oro te refieres? ¿Comprando oro físico por ejemplo, mediante monedas bullión?


----------



## Kukulkam (4 Mar 2018)

La green card te valdrá a ti, porque eres un gusano, y anhelas vivir en el falso imperio que es EEUU, pero a nosotros no nos dice nada.No me gustaría vivir en USA en los tiempos que corren...los diarios de turner se van a quedar en un juego de niños al lado de la que os espera..

Cambiando de tema, el mercado esta más parado que las neuronas de rajao...

Pd: ya que vas de intelectual,lo de "vendistes" es de lo más vulgar


----------



## plus ultra (4 Mar 2018)

djun dijo:


> ¿A qué otras maneras de invertir en oro te refieres? ¿Comprando oro físico por ejemplo, mediante monedas bullión?



Lo de un token respaldado por oro ya lo he visto,pero nunca seriamente.Para que esto sea asi debería ser alguien grande con un negocio detras que tenga otra fuente de ingresos aparte del proyecto del token,por que? por que en caso de bajar la cotización estaría en la obligación de comprar esos token a precio de oro lo cual seria un mal negocio.Tienes que pensar que ese oro tiene que estar custodiado y administrado y eso cuesta un pico.

Quien podria hacer esto desde mi punto de vista? un banco,una cadena grande de joyerias...he visto que bankera tiene algo relacionado con esto pero no he investigado lo suficiente para darte info contrastada pero aqui si veo un proyecto que podria ofrecer eso,un token respaldado ya que seria como un plus de valor añadido a su negocio.

Yo personalmente para invertir en oro recomendaría comprarse unas moneditas pero mi opinion aqui no es imparcial ya que me gusta mucho contemplar en mis manos unos 50 pesos mexicanos,un doble aguila o un columnario de plata.


----------



## Claudius (4 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Cuando tienes una finca ( y un chevy ) , y dos pasaportes y plata y cash y servicio medico de 1ra y gratuito a 45 minutos de avion ...
> uff ...te da igual si el cryptomundo se viene abajo ...porque eso es
> irrelevante ...o como diria el clapham... mierda de ..



Pero clapky no sabes que en Europa la gente tiene un documento con el que puede recorrer toda el espacio Schengen que comprende 26 países europeos además que con un puñado de dólares te compras un pasaporte caribeño.

Y en España, hasta a ti te invitaríamos a un médico y medicinas si te de un cólico mientras visitas una sinagoga reconvertida a Iglesia. 
Además, que cualquier persona de clase media puede tener un chevy por unos 30mil eur. de 7 años y mucha gente tiene su piso en la gran ciudad y su casa de pueblo, con huerta.
Váyase a forocoches, señor clakpy, váyase, allí son legión los que le esperan.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (4 Mar 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo lo leo y le doy thanks porque me hace gracia pero su capacidad como inversor no me interesa, es un tipo brillante para la literatura y el humor pero para invertir o por conocimientos confío bastante más en Plus ultra, Mojon, paketazo, juli, Claudius u otros que andan en el hilo... Los mensajes de caphlam sirven para desconectar de forma momentánea del estilo del hilo, para darse uno cuenta que esto mercado no lo entiende nadie en realidad.
> 
> Por brilante en esto de las criptos el mejor es Valdeante, ése está a otro nivel.



Yo mismo he thankeado a clapham varias veces cuando ha posteado mensajes con cierto nivel de lucidez. Pero por cada mensaje lúcido del bueno de claphman te suelta 7 que son mierda de gallina, en su idioma.

Dejando el offtopic no sé si alguien del foro entro en Tezos y ha ido siguiendo su tortuosa historia, pero parece que se disipan algunas dudas al haber renunciado el jefe de la fundación (Gevers) que tenía secuestrado el lanzamiento, ahora se supone lanzamiento en pocas semanas.

Tezos buscará ser competencia de ETH, Cardano, EOS o NEO, proyecto por tanto muy ambicioso basado en smart contracts pero sin prueba de trabajo, es por consenso. SIgue siendo una incógnita saber si este proyecto despegará.


----------



## djun (4 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Lo de un token respaldado por oro ya lo he visto,pero nunca seriamente.Para que esto sea asi debería ser alguien grande con un negocio detras que tenga otra fuente de ingresos aparte del proyecto del token,por que? por que en caso de bajar la cotización estaría en la obligación de comprar esos token a precio de oro lo cual seria un mal negocio.Tienes que pensar que ese oro tiene que estar custodiado y administrado y eso cuesta un pico.
> 
> Quien podria hacer esto desde mi punto de vista? un banco,una cadena grande de joyerias...he visto que bankera tiene algo relacionado con esto pero no he investigado lo suficiente para darte info contrastada pero aqui si veo un proyecto que podria ofrecer eso,un token respaldado ya que seria como un plus de valor añadido a su negocio.
> 
> Yo personalmente para invertir en oro recomendaría comprarse unas moneditas pero mi opinion aqui no es imparcial ya que me gusta mucho contemplar en mis manos unos 50 pesos mexicanos,un doble aguila o un columnario de plata.



Una de las ventajas de una cripto respaldada en oro es la posibilidad de adquirirla facilmente intercambiándola con otra cripto sin tener que pasar por el FIAT. 

Comprar monedas físicas de plata u oro es mas lento y en muchas ocasiones te requieren identificarte en la tienda. 

También para viajar es un poco pesado andar con medio kilo de monedas de oro. Y si te pillan con eso, parece ser que los agentes de aduanas te miran mal. 

Pero sí, poseer oro o plata físicamente creo que es un seguro ante la posibilidad de un crash en la renta variable y/o en las criptos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Mar 2018)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## paketazo (4 Mar 2018)

Os adjunto la respuesta que me dio spectrocoin, ya que he visto que comentais algo de los tokens respaldados en oro, y que estaba pendiente de postearosla:


_*Paketazo said:
Tue, 02/06/18 9:38 pm	

Is there any kind of physical support in the purchase of gold in Espetrocoin?

If it is affirmative, is there the possibility of sending that gold bought in the future to its owner?*_

*Hello.

Sorry for the delay.

Please be informed, that there is no physical support for Gold purchases at SpectroCoin. GOLD is considerable as a currency also, which you can exchange to other currencies back and forth. In this case there would not be a possibility to sell your GOLD to other people, but to exchange at SpectroCoin wallet.

Best Regards,

Joye	*


El que quiera oro, que compre oro, y en el peor de los casos, un ETF de los de verdad, no de los que pierde aceite. Me refiero a un ETF con al menos 5 años en mercado sin splits...lo mismo para la plata.

Un saludo, y veremos si esta semana el aburrimiento deja paso a las emociones...en el buen sentido.


----------



## bmbnct (4 Mar 2018)

NEO ha tenido un problema que ha hecho que le estén lloviendo las críticas. 
En resumen, se cayó un validador y la red completa dejo de funcionar.

El detalle de lo que ocurrió se explica bastante bien en esta imagen. 

Neo, que yo sepa, no ha ocultado nada, siempre han dicho que estaba centralizada y que contaba con pocos validadores, pero claro, que se caiga la red completa es una cagada.






Críticas:
Twitter

Twitter


----------



## plus ultra (4 Mar 2018)

djun dijo:


> Una de las ventajas de una cripto respaldada en oro es la posibilidad de adquirirla facilmente intercambiándola con otra cripto sin tener que pasar por el FIAT.
> 
> Comprar monedas físicas de plata u oro es mas lento y en muchas ocasiones te requieren identificarte en la tienda.
> 
> ...



Si yo soy el primero que le gustaria tener una cripto respaldada con oro,por lo mismo que comentas,la facilidad del mundo cripto por llamarlo de alguna manera,pero tienes que pensar en donde estaria tu seguridad,quien es y como mantiene ese oro,donde,tus posibilidades de llegado el momento ese oro + llegue a tus manos fisicamente...es una cosa muy dificil de conseguir,como te he dicho a mi si no me lo respalda un banco,estado o una entidad que lleve tiempo en el mundillo de los metales preciosos no me fiaria,le veo la misma seguridad que el USDT.

Referente al oro fisico,nunca he tenido que identificarme para su compra,salvo que sea envio por correo,lo de pasar por aeropuerto no hay nada como las monedas,eso si unas pocas.

Y en la seguridad de poseerlas físicamente no tiene precio,para mi mucha mas seguro que el FIAT.



paketazo dijo:


> Os adjunto la respuesta que me dio spectrocoin, ya que he visto que comentais algo de los tokens respaldados en oro, y que estaba pendiente de postearosla:
> 
> 
> _*Paketazo said:
> ...



Lo de spectro no lo sabia,pero creo que te lo han dejado claro,bien pues si en este mundillo me hubiese fiado de alguien para el tema que nos trae hubiese sido de ellos.

Creo que para ellos o cualquier otro proyecto que se precie,deberían tener unos activos en oro,aunque no fuera lo suficiente para respaldar el token,pero que aparte de haber comprado el banco que han comprado tuvieran y de forma demostrada digamos unos 100 kilos de oro como respaldo, es poca cosa pero el marketing sicológico seria brutal para el proyecto,para este o para cualquier otro relacionado.


----------



## bmbnct (4 Mar 2018)

No es ninguna broma...


----------



## Ethan20 (4 Mar 2018)

Que es de Haruki Murakami? Se le echa de menos. Anda missing como sus Qash :


----------



## san_miguel (4 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> JAMIE DAMON
> Jamie Dimon: El banquero más poderoso de Wall Street dice que el bitcoin es un
> 
> JIM ROGERS
> ...



Cuando estos tipos digan vende, yo compro y cuando digan compra..yo vendo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cryptoAdicto (4 Mar 2018)

Hola buenas, alguien lleva syscoin por aquí? Este mes sacan la nueva capa de masternodos, lo que lo hace un proyecto aún más interesante.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Cuando estos tipos digan vende, yo compro y cuando digan compra..yo vendo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Es la diferencia entre un tipo listo y un tonto, el listo siempre hará lo contrario de lo que digan los banqueros y los massmierda, el tonto a ponerlos de ejemplo a seguir. 
Por cierto, que a gentuza como el Jaimito Demonio de JPMorgan les gusta comprar bitcoin barato y les gusta acumular.


----------



## Pirro (4 Mar 2018)

Home - Jesus Coin

Me quedo con lo de "37% more effective than prayer" ::

Eso sí, el equipo de desarrolladores, a esos no los impugna ni Sr.Mojón.


----------



## plus ultra (4 Mar 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Home - Jesus Coin
> 
> Me quedo con lo de "37% more effective than prayer" ::
> 
> Eso sí, el equipo de desarrolladores, a esos no los impugna ni Sr.Mojón.




Pues la verdad la pagina la veo interesante,a simple vista puede parecer un chiste pero hay que aprender siempre de todo señores,si te das cuenta hay un dato que a mi me parase muy practico y no debería pasar inadvertido a ninguno y es entre otras cosas los exchanges que listan "eso" en su chiringuito a partir de aqui que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones.

Se garantiza que Jesus Coin salvará a todos sus dueños del infierno (excepto los judíos, Musulmanes, Hindúes, Bahai, Budistas y Sikhs)

Lo de poner a judas en el team merece hasta una donacion.

Me guardo el whitepaper para cuando quiera echarme unas risas,seguro que no tiene desperdicio.


----------



## chak4l (5 Mar 2018)

Ojo que anuncian una posible incorporación de ripple a coinbase. 

Ya sabéis eso de comprar con el rumor....

https://www.criptotradingesp.com/l/ripple-podria-ser-listado-en-coinbase-en-las-proximas-horas/


----------



## silverwindow (5 Mar 2018)

Vendo mis moneros, les saco 95 pavels por moneno,estaba cantado que subiria, y seguramente subir mas hast ael fork,pero como dice Julli ,y Clapham a su manera,este es un tren del que hay que bajarse en marcha.

ME jode pq seguro que subira a 400 y pico, pero la ley es la ley.

Ademas la pasta con la que meti a monero era pasta sagrada de metesaca que no va a largo.

Me consuelo en que si gano,es que gano.


----------



## djun (5 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Vendo mis moneros, les saco 95 pavels por moneno,estaba cantado que subiria, y seguramente subir mas hast ael fork,pero como dice Julli ,y Clapham a su manera,este es un tren del que hay que bajarse en marcha.
> 
> ME jode pq seguro que subira a 400 y pico, pero la ley es la ley.
> 
> ...



Puede que baje algo pero ibas a recibir 10 moneroV por cada monero después del fork. 

MoneroV quizá sea una sorpresa y termine siendo un buen proyecto.


----------



## silverwindow (5 Mar 2018)

djun dijo:


> Puede que baje algo pero ibas a recibir 10 moneroV por cada monero después del fork.
> 
> MoneroV quizá sea una sorpresa y termine siendo un buen proyecto.





Lei una critica por aqui que me dejo muy frio.
Lo de que es "limitada" en realidad es para cogerlo con pinzas, ya qeu hasta el 2064 seguiran emitiendo.

Y claro ,hasta el 2064 puede pasar de tooo

Son todos unos listos.Hay que ir con 7 ojos y el dedo en el gatillo.


PD:No se como lo veis, pero lo de NEO tambien me ha dejado de piedra, he desecho algunas posiciones.

Eso no quita que pueda ser pelotazo todo..


----------



## bubbler (5 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## djun (5 Mar 2018)

Yo también me estoy saliendo de NEO. No sé en cuales refugiarme. Enigma? IOTA? QASH?


----------



## san_miguel (5 Mar 2018)

djun dijo:


> Yo también me estoy saliendo de NEO. No sé en cuales refugiarme. Enigma? IOTA? QASH?



Que ha pasado con NEO?Llevo unos días desconectado.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djun (5 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Que ha pasado con NEO?Llevo unos días desconectado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk






bmbnct dijo:


> NEO ha tenido un problema que ha hecho que le estén lloviendo las críticas.
> En resumen, se cayó un validador y la red completa dejo de funcionar.
> 
> El detalle de lo que ocurrió se explica bastante bien en esta imagen.
> ...


----------



## silverwindow (5 Mar 2018)

Creo que me voya salir del todo de NEO.
Si de eso ya volvere a entrar "otro dia".

Pero la verdad es que lo que ha pasado le resta muchisima credibilidad al asunto..centralizacion al maximo, poca fiabilidad,de facil ataque...en fin un mogollon de cosas feas que los que tenemos algo de idea del asunto entendemos lo que significa de fondo.

Ademas la experienia me dice qeu estas cosas en cryptolandai acaban pasando factura de "manera lenta".O como minimo, no ira parriba.

En fin serafin, cada uno sabra.


----------



## plus ultra (5 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Lei una critica por aqui que me dejo muy frio.
> Lo de que es "limitada" en realidad es para cogerlo con pinzas, ya qeu hasta el 2064 seguiran emitiendo.
> 
> Y claro ,hasta el 2064 puede pasar de tooo
> ...



Hombre de aqui al 2064 y hasta el 2140 que cuando en teoria se llegara al ultimo bitcoin también puede pasar muchas mas cosas y aqui estamos,pero eso para mi no es lo importante,lo que veo que ese fork viene a mejorar es eso precisamente que XMR no tiene limite y es algo que psicológicamente afecta a muchos inversores/especuladores que quieras o no por ahora superan en mayoria a usuarios reales de las criptos.



djun dijo:


> Yo también me estoy saliendo de NEO. No sé en cuales refugiarme. Enigma? IOTA? QASH?



Yo lo que tengo en NEO lo llevo pa' largo,no me salgo por esa noticia es mas me parece irrelevante solo es un problemilla que hay que "solucionar"lo que ha sucedido no lo veo suficiente para que afecte al proyecto ni siquiera a medio plazo,esta claro que en cuanto se difunda la noticia el precio bajara algo pero como mucho vender ahora y volver a comprar un poco mas abajo,es un tema que seguro se solucionara sin ningun contratiempo.

NEO esta hecho para jugar en las grandes ligas al igual que XRP puede recibir el FUD que quieras pero va a estar ahi,yo cuando entre por primera vez en XRP lo hice en 500 sathos si mal no recuerdo era un proyecto condenado al fracaso por que era de los bancos e iba contra la esencia el mundillo la decentalizacion y tal recibi hasta insultos por esa inversion...bueno hice mi ROI y me puse de objetivo 20.000 vendi y tan contento,volvi a poner compra en 5.000.vuelvo a vender en 20.000 y la ultima vez compre en 10.000 para volver a salir en 20.000... en todas las operaciones me he guardado un 20% para largo con objetivo de 50.000 bendita centralizacion y benditos bancos.

Por que te cuento esto? por que a NEO la veo un proyecto "respaldado y centralizado" hecho para estar ahí que como XRP no suele recibir criticas sino mas bien FUD la noticia para mi mas que un inconveniente es un punto a su favor es un fallo que sera resuelto y saldra fortalecida,eso y muchos rumores como que si el gobierno chino esta detras mas que ser un problema es una garantia de revalorizacion,yo entre "tarde" a 30$, ROI hecho y primera venta programada en 500$ luego ya veremos.


----------



## silverwindow (5 Mar 2018)

Si yo creo que NEO tambien va palargo y ya lo arreglaran , pero a corto lo veo bajando, y eso no me interesa. El holdeo a muerte lo dejo para otras.Como estoy en plusvis pues fuera una parte y ya esta.


----------



## bubbler (5 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## bmbnct (5 Mar 2018)

Artículo que resume, sin ánimo de FUD, lo ocurrido con NEO:

https://steemit.com/neo/@pqbd/contrarian-fundamental-analysis-of-neo


De todas formas algo más debió pasar porque un usuario ha realizado la prueba en testnet de montar 4 validadores y tirar 1 y el sistema sigue funcionando perfectamente. 
Un miembro de CoZ, Ashley Rolleston, explica que la caída de la red no se ha debido a que un validador estuviera offline, ha sido por otra causa (indica algún problema que se está parcheando pero no especifica cual). 

El error ha ocurrido, pero no por que el algoritmo de consenso no soporte la caída de 1 validador. 

Más información:

Prueba en test comentada: NEO blockchain: killing 1 of 4 consensus nodes - YouTube


Artículo Lerider: Shoutout to take responsibility


----------



## bubbler (5 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## bmbnct (5 Mar 2018)

No tiene que ver con alts, pero esto no da buena propaganda para la ico de Telegram (aunque creo que finalmente solo podían participar inversores privados)

Telegram no funciona: la plataforma de mensajería


----------



## san_miguel (5 Mar 2018)

Hay que estar atentos a los próximas horas, días, BTC. Esas figuras suelen romper hacia abajo, pero con BTC todo es posible, hasta lo imposible.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Artículo que resume, sin ánimo de FUD, lo ocurrido con NEO:
> 
> https://steemit.com/neo/@pqbd/contrarian-fundamental-analysis-of-neo
> 
> ...



Es que una descentralización basada en 4 nodos es, como diríamos? una mierda ?


----------



## davitin (5 Mar 2018)

Que bobadas estáis diciendo sobre neo y que consejos de mierda.

Entre los Trolls, los comunities, los que dicen que invierten y no han metido ni la paga que les da sus madres, los que no tienen ni puta idea y los que hablan por joder os vais a cargar el hilo.


----------



## D´Omen (5 Mar 2018)

chak4l dijo:


> Ojo que anuncian una posible incorporación de ripple a coinbase.
> 
> Ya sabéis eso de comprar con el rumor....
> 
> https://www.criptotradingesp.com/l/ripple-podria-ser-listado-en-coinbase-en-las-proximas-horas/



De momento hasta el jueves hay esto;

https://oracletimes.com/is-this-magic-monday-for-ripple-xrp-coinbase-cnbc/


----------



## bmbnct (5 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Es que una descentralización basada en 4 nodos es, como diríamos? una mierda ?



El consenso que usa Neo, dBFT, es centralizado; la figura de los validadores en NEO es pública y documentada. 
Y normalmente vulnerabilidad y centralización van de la mano. Pero insisto esto se sabe desde el principio.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Que bobadas estáis diciendo sobre neo y que consejos de mierda.
> 
> Entre los Trolls, los comunities, los que dicen que invierten y no han metido ni la paga que les da sus madres, los que no tienen ni puta idea y los que hablan por joder os vais a cargar el hilo.



Joder davitin no te cabrees, pero es que un consenso de 4 nodos pues es que es un poco cutrillo, no? Los que saben de verdad sobre NEO, lo de los 4 noditos es temporal hasta que crezca la red o va a ser siempre así? No lo pregunto por joder, quiero información constructiva.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (5 Mar 2018)

En 2 dias tendreis foto de Messi / Laporta y Sirin Labs en presentación oficial, lo dejo caer ahora para el que quiera sacarse unos durillos.

A expensas de un anuncio oficial con Huawei.

Leo Messi, el blockchain y el Android más seguro del mundo


----------



## silverwindow (5 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Que bobadas estáis diciendo sobre neo y que consejos de mierda.
> 
> Entre los Trolls, los comunities, los que dicen que invierten y no han metido ni la paga que les da sus madres, los que no tienen ni puta idea y los que hablan por joder os vais a cargar el hilo.



tampoco te pongas asi hombre,que no todo son flores y todamon en esta vida.
Otra cosa es hacer sangre y trolear, pero la info siempre es bienvenida.


----------



## orbeo (5 Mar 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> En 2 dias tendreis foto de Messi / Laporta y Sirin Labs en presentación oficial, lo dejo caer ahora para el que quiera sacarse unos durillos.
> 
> A expensas de un anuncio oficial con Huawei.
> 
> Leo Messi, el blockchain y el Android más seguro del mundo



Dentro de 2 días lo que hacen es empezar a grabar un anuncio comercial con Messi que saldrá durante este año.

Y lo de Huawei de momento ha sido un primer acercamiento en el Mobile Congress, de ahí a que anuncien una colaboración hay una pequeña diferencia.


----------



## bmbnct (5 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Joder davitin no te cabrees, pero es que un consenso de 4 nodos pues es que es un poco cutrillo, no? Los que saben de verdad sobre NEO, lo de los 4 noditos es temporal hasta que crezca la red o va a ser siempre así? No lo pregunto por joder, quiero información constructiva.



A ver, tendría que mirar de nuevo la documentación para responderte sobre los números exactos, pero los validadores no son cuatro, 4 son los utilizados para realizar la pruebas en testnet. 

La ultima vez que mire, NEO tenía (creo) 13 nodos validadores, pero luego tiene muchos, cientos, de nodos que no son validadores, estos nodos continuamente comprueban la integridad de los validadores y en caso de detectar algo raro, el validador se anula.

Es decir, los validadores son necesarios pero no son los que garantizan la seguridad del protocolo, son una parte.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> A ver, tendría que mirar de nuevo la documentación para responderte sobre los números exactos, pero los validadores no son cuatro, 4 son los utilizados para realizar la pruebas en testnet.
> 
> La ultima vez que mire, NEO tenía (creo) 13 nodos validadores, pero luego tiene muchos, cientos, de nodos que no son validadores, estos nodos continuamente comprueban la integridad de los validadores y en caso de detectar algo raro, el validador se anula.
> 
> Es decir, los validadores son necesarios pero no son los que garantizan la seguridad del protocolo, son una parte.



Confío que lo solucionen, yo no tengo pasta en NEO pero que falle un proyecto así sería dar carnaza a los dretractores de los sistemas descentralizados. Por eso, confio y deseo que le den una buena resolución al problema.


----------



## plus ultra (5 Mar 2018)

A los que gustan de ICO durante 6 horas teneis un 30%,criptobanco social con tarjetas,microcreditos...

Datarius Cryptobank

KOMODO ha ampliado su equipo,15 nuevos miembros varios de ellos del sector del marketing,en su roadmap hay un wallet android ios para abrirl.

Komodo 2018: From Roadmap to Reality | Komodo: Decentralized ICO Platform


----------



## juli (5 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> A los que gustan de ICO durante 6 horas teneis un 30%,criptobanco social con tarjetas,microcreditos...
> 
> Datarius Cryptobank



El tsunami de Mistertangos y similares , criptobankos , Cards etc, proveedores de liquidez castuza todos ... va a provocar una lluvia de confetti al sector brutal...que es una concesión bankster en toda regla, ok,...pero éso sí...una vez suelta la espita ( de decenios de impresora reprimidos en circuito cerrado bankster , cuya liberación destrangis es la operación a la que estamos asistiendo ) , la contraprestación es diáfana : ir a la caza de la Cripto Top...dejando las Ethers, Dashes, Btcs, las joyas que van a crear los grandes multinacionales globales del sector , monopolizaditas y en petít comité , como si fueran putos Rembrandts.

Pero ese botín es para holders premium ( orignalmente, para manos fuertes que sepan la solución a esta jugada con decenios de antelación ) ...como para valorarlo ( y ahí ya, allá kada kualo ) quienes vayais a largo cuando las babosadas del tiñoso y muerto de jambre clapham & trolls engañabobos afines os metan en el cuerpo las 7 cagaleras de la muerte.


----------



## davitin (5 Mar 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Hay un video del calvo donde habla un poco de neo y se rie como cuando habla del metodo para comprar petro... Cito... "jaja.... No vale porque pueden cerrar el chiringuito cuando quieran"...



....Y que?


----------



## bubbler (5 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (5 Mar 2018)

Cuidado con los anuncios de futbolistas con cryptos, no digo que Sirin Labs no pueda pegar un pelotazo, pero aún me acuerdo anuncio de Luis Suarez con Stox en verano del año pasado. Podéis mirar la cotización de Stox desde que salió el anuncio hasta ahora para que os hagáis una idea de los "bien" que funcionó.


----------



## silverwindow (5 Mar 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Cuidado con los anuncios de futbolistas con cryptos, no digo que Sirin Labs no pueda pegar un pelotazo, pero aún me acuerdo anuncio de Luis Suarez con Stox en verano del año pasado. Podéis mirar la cotización de Stox desde que salió el anuncio hasta ahora para que os hagáis una idea de los "bien" que funcionó.



Pues ahi la has clavado,las cosas como son.


----------



## tixel (5 Mar 2018)

A mi las cripto cada día me dan peor rollo. Y desde luego no van a ser lo que esperabamos q fueran alla por el 2012 y seran otra cosa fagocitada por el sistema.


----------



## bmbnct (5 Mar 2018)




----------



## Parlakistan (5 Mar 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Cuidado con los anuncios de futbolistas con cryptos, no digo que Sirin Labs no pueda pegar un pelotazo, pero aún me acuerdo anuncio de Luis Suarez con Stox en verano del año pasado. Podéis mirar la cotización de Stox desde que salió el anuncio hasta ahora para que os hagáis una idea de los "bien" que funcionó.



Lo que realmente habría que analizar es si Sirin Labs es un buen producto antes de invertir...


----------



## orbeo (5 Mar 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo que realmente habría que analizar es si Sirin Labs es un buen producto antes de invertir...



Yo para invertir en Sirin, mejor me espero a comprar acciones cuando cotice en un mercado regulado.

Que alguien me explique el token de Sirin para que sirve (a parte de para financiarles a ellos a cambio de nada).

Ya salió el tema hace tiempo, el enano es socio con Laporta en un fondo privado de inversión. La imagen de Messi cuesta una millonada para cualquier empresa, aquí pues Laporta habrá negociado algúna historia en plan, tu quieres la imagen de Messi pero no tienes suficiente capital, y yo quiero invertir en Blackberry 2.0 pero no me fío. 

Yo te pongo la cara del enano para que promocione esto y todos nos llevamos nuestra tajada. Luego cuando la gente vea que gastarse 1000 pavos en un teléfono que es lo mismo que poner modo avión en su Xiaomi + cualquier app wallet pues para entonces ya nos hemos forrado todos.


----------



## silverwindow (5 Mar 2018)

Como veis esto? recien salido del horno

European Crypto Bank - Initial Coin Offering ICO | Let's Build Together a Private Crypto Bank & Wealth Management

petado de judios y cerebritos

es etherum token, lo que no me queda cllaro es lo de siempre, si el token acabara en la basura una vez sean banco o no.

El nombre chusca bien, eso si lo tiene.


----------



## bubbler (5 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (5 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Me meto de cabeza XDXDXDXDXD



si, es brutal la pinta que tiene no? es un fomus maximus :XX:

a ver si alguien pilla lo del token que me da palo leer.


----------



## bubbler (5 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## plus ultra (5 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo para invertir en Sirin, mejor me espero a comprar acciones cuando cotice en un mercado regulado.
> 
> Que alguien me explique el token de Sirin para que sirve (a parte de para financiarles a ellos a cambio de nada).




Es lo que yo suelo hacer con casi todos los token,en el mundo cripto,no invierto en casi ninguna ICO lo ago ya cuando esten en exchanges,es cierto que desde ICO puede multiplicar mucho tu inversion,pero cada uno tenemos nuestro "mercado".

El lo referente al token coincido contigo pero tienes que aceptar tambien que las alt que no son medio de pago en si, en el 90% no dicen para que va a servir ese token una vez el proyecto este en marcha.


Hace unas hora se ha repartido callisto CLO a los que tenian ETC,yo tenia entendido que en el ledger nano se recibían,bien no ha sido asi,en ledger no hay nada,he mirado tambien en MEW a ver si estaba como token y tampoco.


----------



## walkerheras (5 Mar 2018)

hola, acabo de entrar en mi monedero de Neo y de repente me ha desaparecido todo el saldo de Neo y Gas . Alguna idea de lo que ha pasado o me los han soplado así sin más? gracias

en el neo traker sale la wallet donde han ido , pero no tengo ni idea de lo que ha pasado, ni como recuperarlos


----------



## juli (5 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Como veis esto? recien salido del horno
> 
> European Crypto Bank - Initial Coin Offering ICO | Let's Build Together a Private Crypto Bank & Wealth Management
> 
> ...




Licencia UK en 2020 ...Licencia UE 2022. Pa'milongas a 4 años vista anda el patio...pues no hay blockchains al puro borde de ponerles el lacito de regalo.

No sé qué valdrá una chapa de esas entonces. OK...quizás mucho más que hoy.

Pero...y un ether ? Quién siquiera tendrá ethers para vender en 2022? Cómo les llamarán ? Bin Ladens ? ( que todo dios habla de ellos pero nahide ha visto ? ).

Porque ésa es la veda, maifrén.

A mí, puertitas fiat operativas, que ya me gobierno solo...pa'l resto, la bankstermafia me la chupa. Piano , piano...y que vayan haciendo encaje de bolillos con las ofertitas...*que lo harán...*

Palomitax...


----------



## plus ultra (5 Mar 2018)

walkerheras dijo:


> hola, acabo de entrar en mi monedero de Neo y de repente me ha desaparecido todo el saldo de Neo y Gas . Alguna idea de lo que ha pasado o me los han soplado así sin más? gracias
> 
> en el neo traker sale la wallet donde han ido , pero no tengo ni idea de lo que ha pasado, ni como recuperarlos



cual era tu monedero? 

Sin ningun dato poca idea nos podemos hacer,si lo tenias en una wallet sin ningun doble factor pues lo mas probable es que te la robaran asi sin mas,si no era gran cosa yo ni me molestaría en denunciar,si representaba algo "grande" denuncia pero pocas esperanzas te doy,si tenias un segundo factor mira ver desde donde te has conectado y quien tiene acceso a tus dispositivos.

Los siento por tu perdida creo que a todos nos ha pasado algo en el mundillo y es una putada,yo que tu me olvidaba cuanto antes y a seguir con otra cosa.


----------



## orbeo (5 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Es lo que yo suelo hacer con casi todos los token,en el mundo cripto,no invierto en casi ninguna ICO lo ago ya cuando esten en exchanges,es cierto que desde ICO puede multiplicar mucho tu inversion,pero cada uno tenemos nuestro "mercado".
> 
> El lo referente al token coincido contigo pero tienes que aceptar tambien que las alt que no son medio de pago en si, en el 90% no dicen para que va a servir ese token una vez el proyecto este en marcha.
> 
> ...



Si lo dicen, en los White papers, si la gente los leyera vería que la mayoría específica claramente que los tokens no sirven para nada, solo para tradear mientras dure la fiesta


----------



## juli (5 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Si lo dicen, en los White papers, si la gente los leyera vería que la mayoría específica claramente que los tokens no sirven para nada, solo para tradear mientras dure la fiesta



Queda muuuuucha blockchain...estamos en un impás, tal vez el más delicado : El de las blockchains que llegaron tarde al chollo inicial...pero siguen esperando "trinque" a cambio de nada. Criaturitas.... :

Estamos al incio de la blockchian oficial y operativa...y qué harán los emprendedores creativos que adpten este vehículo ? : OFRECER. 

Querrán CREAR en la blockchain...pero verán que el humo por pasta ...ya no funciona. Quienes quieran funcionar en el sector, sofisticarán proyectos...pero no sólo en el fondo, sino en las formas , en tokens CON DERECHOS sobre teams de garantías...pues las blockchains pioneras están a punto de monopolizar el mercáo, de hacer uso Y ABUSO de sus lugares de privilegio. La gente de valía que venga atrás...las escisiones de pryectos punteros...se financiarán, sí...pero CON ARGUMENTOS para sus mecenas...posicionándose frente a los artixtas del lolailo...

Vamos a ver ICOs cuyo objetivo sea financiarse...per cuya banda sonora para ello sea música celestial. Viene un tiempo de grandes sorpresas...el que haya visto pasar ésto por sus morros sin echarle el guante...Ajo & Wáter.

Paciencia y jugad bien vuestras cartas, que aquí, en mayor o menor medida, casi todos podrán decir "estuve allí".

Muchos, muchísimos , praticamente todos de los que están al llegar...no estuvieron.


----------



## Patanegra (5 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Si lo dicen, en los White papers, si la gente los leyera vería que la mayoría específica claramente que los tokens no sirven para nada, solo para tradear mientras dure la fiesta



o sea no debemos esperar que fondos de inversion y otras instituciones nos compren nuestras mierdas, no? por que esos se leen los White papers, no?

que tokens tienen una utilidad entonces?


----------



## juli (5 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> o sea no debemos esperar que fondos de inversion y otras instituciones nos compren nuestras mierdas, no? por que esos se leen los White papers, no?
> 
> que tokens tienen una utilidad entonces?



Ellos mismos se encargarán de dejarlo claro entre el maremagnum.

Por la cuenta que les trae...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (5 Mar 2018)

Con Sirin lo único que he dicho es que podíais sacaros unos cuartos asi por la cara y de hecho lleva todo el día de subida, nada más, ni que vaya a ser un pelotazo, ni que vaya a ser un proyecto top ni hostias, para especular a corto y medio plazo con mete sacas, genial. Por favor, ciñámonos a palabras escritas, no palabras pensadas.

Saludos y relajaos, que parecéis hembristas( a ratos) mirando un vídeo de Cremades.


----------



## silverwindow (5 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Licencia UK en 2020 ...Licencia UE 2022. Pa'milongas a 4 años vista anda el patio...pues no hay blockchains al puro borde de ponerles el lacito de regalo.
> 
> No sé qué valdrá una chapa de esas entonces. OK...quizás mucho más que hoy.
> 
> ...



Pues bien visto,en el 2020 vete a saber.
Fuera.


----------



## orbeo (5 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> o sea no debemos esperar que fondos de inversion y otras instituciones nos compren nuestras mierdas, no? por que esos se leen los White papers, no?
> 
> que tokens tienen una utilidad entonces?



Mira, copy paste del white paper de la trollcoin Travelflex:

LAS MONEDAS TRF SON PRODUCTOS, NO UNA GARANTÍA O UNA INVERSIÓN;
NO LE OTORGAN DERECHOS DE VOTO O CUALQUIER OTRO DERECHO EN LA
COMPAÑÍA. LOS MONEDAS TRF PUEDEN NO ESTAR DISPONIBLES EN DETERMINADOS
PAÍSES O PARA DETERMINADOS INDIVIDUOS. USTED SÓLO ES EL RESPONSABLE DE LA
COMPRA DE LAS MONEDAS TRF Y DE CUALQUIER RIESGO ADJUNTO, POR UN PERÍODO
INDEFINIDO.

Lo que traducido al inglés significa:

HAHA! Now we are rich and you are poor as yesterday watching red candles on your screen!

No se que porcentaje de tokens tienen alguna utilidad, pero desde luego ínfimo.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2018 at 21:19 ----------

Pero vamos que mientras sirvan para tradear y ganar pasta a mi me sirve


----------



## juli (5 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues bien visto,en el 2020 vete a saber.
> Fuera.



Oye...fuera ...o no...éso, kadakualo...

Pero que queda mucha maratón aquí, que los avernos de "pasáo mañana a menos cuarto", me los creeré cuando los vea...

Y la munición, s'acaba...

Los pluses de roadmap en las Top ya no van a ser pachanguitas...mira EVolution, Plasma, LN...IOTA, Neo si chuta... Litecoin... esos hypes, cuando toquen, o van a ser de 50 pavos, eh ?

Se te pone Dash en 5.000 pavos y ya verás qué risión acordarse de las soltadas a docenas en mierdas... y ya no te digo cómo recuperas posiciones a meses, años vista

Yo , personalmente, no tengo prisa. Quedan muchos escenarios...hoxtiax como panes , sí , donde el hijodeputa del babas oficial del hilo vendrá a joder el temple al personal...pero oportunidades cojonudas, habrá. Éso sí : Meteré SÓLO lo que creo que es cojonudo. Yo ya por "stándares mágicos" de salir y un x4 , nanai...de hecho, nunca he creído en ellos.

Y ojo, que igual el pibón es el que pasa ahora mismo, éso kadakualo...y otra : Que muchos foreros se lo han lleváo crudo con las ICOs y olé por ellos.

Yo , equivocado o no, voy a tiro fijo. Simple. El otro día...Paragon al -90% de ICO ( "al rico ICO "...y ya se preocuparán los que pillaron diez veces más caro... ) ...Y Zelliqa se me fue viva, pero andaba a huevo hace 2 días... y com esas, cien... Yo prefiero esperar ésas , ya con sus cartas bocarriba, buneos equipos y proyectos..en condiciones cojonudas...


----------



## besto (5 Mar 2018)

Bitfinex suele tener mas volatilidad que bitstamp o kraken. En bitstamp no ha tocado la directriz, se ha quedado a 30 eurillos o por ahí.


----------



## silverwindow (5 Mar 2018)

bueno yo tb diria q a btc le toca bajon,pero joder,se le ve fuerte ahora mismo.caminto a 12

si baja btc bajan todas,ybsabeis como va.Eso jode bastante y la verdad es que no deberia ser asi en un mercado sano.

Pero necesitan una pequeña excusa,y ahora no la tienen de momento


----------



## juli (5 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> bueno yo tb diria q a btc le toca bajon,pero joder,se le ve fuerte ahora mismo.
> 
> si baja btc bajan todas,ybsabeis como va.Eso jode bastante y la verdad es que no deberia ser asi en un mercado sano.
> 
> Pero necesitan una pequeña excusa,y ahora no la tienen de momento



Pues tendrá qe aprovechar.

Caña y pintxotortti a que en 3/4 meses, más de una, desligada.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2018 at 22:10 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo que se ve es una capacidad de control total y absoluta del mercado, o al menos de su cabecera.
> 
> Traducido: Los Amos del mundo están aquí. Ellos han tomado el mando de la revolución, si es que alguna vez lo dejaron.
> 
> Si es para llevarlo a cero o a infinito, no se sabe.



Pues lo más razonable es que a ninguna de las 2, no ?

Y sobre todo, ni por el forro definitivamente. La blockchain tiene muuuucha pasta que mover.


----------



## prometheus (5 Mar 2018)

Os sigo desde la sombra, thankeo poco (por joder al clapham) pero en realidad estoy agradecido de corazón a los que de corazón aportan su conocimiento. 

Me gustaría poder hacer lo mismo pero no me llega el talento, mis análisis no superan el umbral de "opiniones", y sabemos que las opiniones son como culos: todos tenemos uno (o una, que no se me ofenda el género feminazi :

Este es mi portafolio actual (entrada 22 de noviembre):
ETH
STRAT
WTC
IOTA
XRB
PIVX 
NEO
BCH
_+ subgrupo shitcoin:_
WDC
RBT
QBT
TRF
MYB (pendiente de ascender a la champions)

Por el camino cometí cagadas épicas como salir de XRP dos días antes del pump desde 0,20€ o de GAS a 20€ también dos días antes de su vuelo a los casi 80. Piqué (sorry Shakira) en la estafa mas burda de la falsa ICO de GRAM (unas 300 IOTAs), maldito burbujarra que puso el enlace... ::

Pasé de creer en un paradigma histórico en pro del bien común a creer en la agenda NWO 2.0. Puede que no sea ni lo uno ni lo otro. Una visión absolutamente ajena a los resultados del portafolio, diría lo mismo con un x10 en la buchaca. Ahora, de una cosa estoy convencido: la blockchain podría servir para acabar con la mamandurria de una vez por todas, con todo lo que ello significa (que no es cosa menor). Solo con aniquilar el aparato burocrático de los estados ya habría merecido la pena.

En fin señores, comparto mi miseria con ustedes, que es lo único que puedo regalar de momento. Y las gracias de nuevo por todo, también por las risas que me echo 

Por cierto, la peli que recomienda NF (Pi) es una joyita de culto, muy buena para el que no la haya visto. Agur!


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Mira, copy paste del white paper de la trollcoin Travelflex:
> 
> LAS MONEDAS TRF SON PRODUCTOS, NO UNA GARANTÍA O UNA INVERSIÓN;
> NO LE OTORGAN DERECHOS DE VOTO O CUALQUIER OTRO DERECHO EN LA
> ...



Yo en semejante mierda no me metía ni a surfear, no tienen cara ni na...


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si vas al casino necesitas fichas; las fichas valen pq son lo que permite jugar el el casino.
> 
> El dolar vale porque permite especular el el mundo/casino financiero global.
> 
> ...



Si, pero si surfeas una chapa de esas y te quedas pillado te la puedes comer con patatas. Si surfeas monero por poner un ejemplo, lo normal es que en un tiempo recuperes.


----------



## Piotr (6 Mar 2018)

flipante lo de xrp jsjsj

parece que fue más un pump & dump general que una subida razonable... menos mal que lo olí y salí a tiempo, tampoco me gustaba para largo


----------



## psiloman (6 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Evidentemente hay casinos y chamizos de juego, pero en cualquier caso una ficha es solo una ficha; solo vale para jugar.
> 
> Las fichas del casino no son acciones del casino; el casino puede ganar mucha pasta, y tu no ver un euro.
> 
> ...



Negrofuturo, ese posible X10 serían los 100000 $ de los que Max Keiser lleva hablando más de un año. Es un tipo polémico, pero hasta ahora no se está equivocando especialmente en sus predicciones. 

Es cierto que lo veo complicado en una sola onda alcista, hay que exprimir muchas gacelillas y recién llegados para llegar allí. 

El que guarde un bitcoin, antes de acabar 2019 tiene más de 100000 $ con bastante probabilidad, pero igualmente un Eth lo veo mínimo en 5k a 10k en 2019. Dash igual más o menos.

La duda es cuanto poder adquisitivo real habrá perdido el dólar de aquí a finales de 2019.

De este tren se baja uno en marcha como dice Juli, pero a qué se baja uno?, a euros por ahora bien, pero en el futuro?...a bienes físicos?, tierras de cultivo, oro, plata?.

Por cierto centrándonos en el día de hoy, creo que todo el mundo está expectante a que BTC pueda con las resistencias que tiene delante. Si logra pasarlas, entonces ahora mismo hay muchas Alts en oferta. Si no puede con ellas en un tiempo razonable, bajará hasta quizá 9000 y bajarán todas las Alts más aún.

Esta semana es crucial para tomar decisiones.


----------



## juli (6 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Evidentemente hay casinos y chamizos ...



Hay proyectos donde comprar chapas es votar ,cobrar por rendimientos DE LA ACTIVIDÁ, etc.

Eso será resuelto con luz y taquígrafos pronto, para mejorar una oferta desmedida, ok...pero en ocasiones, ya se resuelve por encima del mero juego de casino.

Hoy, ya hay chapas...y chapas. Para ejemplo que te suene ( sin entrar en cuestiones de gobernanza, que ni idea por ahora ) , además de himbertir, puedes mismamente mantener la red ENIGMA.

Como a tí Joldear te pilla de total refilón, esbozas un salto en un "porequis" jugoso. Pero si ese salto se da...los Mnodes de ENIGMA son joya de la corona en Shitland y algo de lo que pensarse muy mucho lo de saltar. A poco pulcros que sean con las cifras...no me extrañaría un pijo sacarle más de un millón de pelas al mes aparte de mantener posiciones en un montante importante en la revalorización del chiringuito.

Si ENIGMA se vuelve la mitá de lo que parece, la jugada ya está archicomentada antes : Pillas 2 Mnodes...y saltas a ROI limpio ( devolviendo chapas de origen, no fiat original ) quedándote uno.

Mientras mantengan ese perfil de excelencia y expansión, pinta polvazo.


----------



## san_miguel (6 Mar 2018)

Puede que estemos en el inicio de una posible corrección de BTC, aún me falta confirmación de cruce de medias móviles, pero una posible tendencia podría ser esta. Yo he cerrado posiciones al 50% y voy a ver los toros desde la barrera.







---------- Post added 06-mar-2018 at 09:27 ----------




juli dijo:


> Hay proyectos donde comprar chapas es votar ,cobrar por rendimientos DE LA ACTIVIDÁ, etc.
> 
> Eso será resuelto con luz y taquígrafos pronto, para mejorar una oferta desmedida, ok.
> 
> ...



¿Cuantos tokens se necesitan para el MN de ENIGMA?


----------



## juli (6 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> ¿Cuantos tokens se necesitan para el MN de ENIGMA?



Hermetismo y rumolorogía total.

Yo creo que entre 5 y 20.000. Diría 10, si hubiese que jugar a un número.

El caso es que , lo dicho : con la mitad del planteamiento y la escalabilidá de ENIGMA consolidados...la respuesta sería absolutamente, ABSOLUTAMENTE, descomunal.

Sería un "plug and play" que catapultaría CUALQUIER proyecto en Shitland.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Mar 2018)

NEO ha sacado comunicado oficial sobre el error que se produjo (interesante leerlo para evitar sorpresas en el futuro):
A Statement from NEO Council - NEO

Explica varios hechos que se saben desde el principio sobre el mecanismo de consenso dBFT:

- Los bookkeepers (validadores) reciben como recompensa el GAS de las transacciones. Ahora mismo esa figura está controlada por NEO y no hay fees en las transacciones. Una vez que se creen más bookkeepers los full nodes de NEO mediante el voto delegado elegirán el bookkeeper por sus comisiones lo que provocará una competencia a la baja en las fees.

- En 2018 los validadores pasarán de 7 a 13.

- NEO tiene cientos o miles de nodos completos (que guardan la blockchain completa y supervisan que se cumpla el consenso)

- NEO Council, una empresa privada controla el 50% de los tokens.

- ...


----------



## san_miguel (6 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Evidentemente hay casinos y chamizos de juego, pero en cualquier caso una ficha es solo una ficha; solo vale para jugar.
> 
> Las fichas del casino no son acciones del casino; el casino puede ganar mucha pasta, y tu no ver un euro.
> 
> ...



NF con la gráfica logaritmica me refería a los BTC que habrá en circulación en el futuro, cada vez será más difícil obtener uno. Si aumenta la demanda, como parece que va a suceder, y disminuye la oferta como se ve en la gráfica..pues la conclusión es sencilla. La inversa de la función logarítmica es la función exponencial, no digo nada y lo digo todo.


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> NEO ha sacado comunicado oficial sobre el error que se produjo (interesante leerlo para evitar sorpresas en el futuro):
> A Statement from NEO Council - NEO
> 
> Explica varios hechos que se saben desde el principio sobre el mecanismo de consenso dBFT:
> ...



no me suena nada bien, el 50% depende de una empresa privada (neo council) que o bien lame el culo al partido comunista o bien el partido comunista toma su control

no he tenido nunca neo por este motivo, por ser China y depender de la voluntad del partido, me he perdido sus revalorizaciones pero he dormido tranquilo... el mundo está lleno de oportunidades, puedo dejar escapar esta


----------



## davitin (6 Mar 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no me suena nada bien, el 50% depende de una empresa privada (neo council) que o bien lame el culo al partido comunista o bien el partido comunista toma su control
> 
> no he tenido nunca neo por este motivo, por ser China y depender de la voluntad del partido, me he perdido sus revalorizaciones pero he dormido tranquilo... el mundo está lleno de oportunidades, puedo dejar escapar esta



Pues precisamente al estar metido el gobierno chino es una garantía de que va a ir bien.

No entendéis la mentalidad china...todos los proyectos blockchain chinos "nacen" con apoyo empresarial y gubernamental desde el principio, allí las icos están prohibidas así que los developers chinos necesitan financiación empresarial desde el minuto cero...que significa esto? Pues que las blockchain chinas están a un jodido millón de kilómetros de ser scam o de ser humo, ya que si lo fuesen no les apoyaría ninguna empresa china, y menos el gobierno (amén de que acabarían en la cárcel o algo peor), aquí no hay posibilidad de que los devs cojan la pasta y desaparezcan.

Os estáis equivocando con los proyectos chinos, pero allá cada cual con su pasta.

Y no perdáis tantos trenes, que os vais a quedar para vestir santos.


----------



## Gñe (6 Mar 2018)

Justamente si NEO estuviera realmente desvinculado del gran poder chino le vería menos garantías. A mí me da que este año va a petarlo, por mucho FUD que haya


----------



## silverwindow (6 Mar 2018)

bueno ya habemus ostion o no?


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Mar 2018)

si si... todo eso está muy bien hasta que al gobierno chino se le ocurra una genialidad politica que para eso mandan

yo invierto por sentido económico, no por que un proyecto tenga apoyos políticos y menos de un gobierno que hace lo que le salga de los huevos

me perderé la oportunidad de neo, pero dormiré más tranquilo... de todas formas , lo que dije antes, el mundo está lleno de oportunidades, no se acaba por rechazar una


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Mar 2018)

menudo aburrimiento...tocomocho de los gordos....


----------



## davitin (6 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> bueno ya habemus ostion o no?



Parece que si.

Con estos mimbres cualquiera invierte.

Hace unas semanas meti pasta en "pareto" pensando que estaba barata 0.07, ahora esta a 0.05, me cago en su puta madre.

Te crees que esta barato y aun cae mas en la demigrancia.

Todo subira a lo bestia en algun momento, eso lo tengo claro, pero hay que afinar para maximizar las compras, que la pasta se acaba.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Mar 2018)

meteré mas en IOTA...Rail, Stellar y Nano me han decepcionado...de ETH mejor ni hablo...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Mar 2018)

Negro, ves a ETH volviendo a máximos ?...


----------



## san_miguel (6 Mar 2018)

Si BTC pierde la zona 1, nos vamos a la zona 2.







Otras que creo que hay que vigilar para entrar son ETC y NEO.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2018 at 13:59 ----------

NEO







---------- Post added 06-mar-2018 at 14:01 ----------

ETC


----------



## davitin (6 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> *el clapham dice * : esto se va a la mierda
> 
> *otros ( para decir lo mismo ) dicen :
> *
> ...


----------



## barborico (6 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham os trae la prediccion para el cryptotulipan 1 ( alias " el bulbo " )
> para el 2 de Julio de 2018
> 
> *549.79 $ *
> ...



Y porque voy a comprarlos a 500 y pico cuando podré comprarlos a precio negativo si me voy a corea: 
Bitcoin Forecast - Bithumb.com

::


----------



## paketazo (6 Mar 2018)

Optimismo y pesimismo van por barriadas.

Estamos poniendo a prueba a los últimos holders...lo que han entrado durante 2018.

No va a ser sencillo, ya se avisó...paciencia va a hacer falta mucha, y la verdad, que mirando cara el futuro, tampoco se ven catalizadores a estas alturas como para pensar en hacer un 2X o 3X en los top.

La llegada de cash se ha truncado, y es evidente que las han truncado los propios fondos de inversión que han metido la pata en el último año y han aupado el market a los niveles de enero.

Sigo siendo positivo a largo plazo, pero cada vez soy más pesimista respecto a este 2018.

Empiezo a ver dinero cada vez más cauto haciéndose la pregunta del millón:

¿este chiringuito va en serio o es mejor coger el dinero y correr?

¿Es imprescindible este mercado como lo han demostrado ser los smartphone, Internet, o simplemente un microondas? 

Pues de momento es evidente que si mañana desaparece todo este chiringo, el mundo seguirá girando más o menos igual...salvo para los losers que han quedado dentro.

Tenemos que encontrar la necesidad de usar este sistema en el día a día, y de momento a pesar de los usos demostrados de muchas aplicaciones y coins, estamos lejos de una usabilidad necesaria y deseada.

Veremos si la banca privada no empieza a dar golpes de efecto con dinero instantáneo, a comisiones 0 en los próximos meses a nivel global.

Lo de la descentralización, para mi es el máximo exponente en muchos mercados...pero la masa, se la pela de momento este hito.

Lo dicho, mucha cautela, y veremos que pasitos vamos dando.

por cierto, a los retrasos de plasma y su escalabilidad, podemos añadir a evolution...que han anunciado roadmap que entregarán algo "usable" en el segundo semestre del año...ya van con un año de retraso, y me empiezan a defraudar muy mucho en este aspecto.


----------



## davitin (6 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Optimismo y pesimismo van por barriadas.
> 
> Estamos poniendo a prueba a los últimos holders...lo que han entrado durante 2018.
> 
> ...



Pero aun estamos con que si esto tiene futuro o no? 

Señor, que cruz.


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (6 Mar 2018)

Eth desde el 22 de Febrero ha hecho un HCH bastante claro así que si se cumple esta vez la teoría de la distancia cabeza-clavicular podría bajar hasta los 600€ (ya ha iniciado la bajada ahora mismo está en 672)


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (6 Mar 2018)

Habéis visto el volumen a 24 horas de Arcblock?,es como el de Iota o Stellar y el doble casi que Lisk o Nem, que son del top del Marketcap.


----------



## davitin (6 Mar 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Yo cada dia le veo más usabilidad.
> 
> El más evidente e inmediato es (aparte de la especulación) el de poder tener un capital independiente de tus deudas, empresa, estado, mujer, padres, camello, hijos...
> 
> ...



La cuadratura del circulo sera el uso masivo de los exchanges descentralizados, y poder cobrar en mano con un sistema de puntuacion, como en localbitcoins pero descentralizado y automatico.


----------



## Bucanero (6 Mar 2018)

En mi humilde opinión la usabilidad está más que demostrada. Voy a comentar unos pensamientos que se me vienen a la cabeza. Tal como dice Anayosky que no te puedan meter mano a tu dinero en forma de Monero por ejemplo es un avance de primera magnitud. Estamos acostumbrados a llevar tanto las cadenas que no nos damos cuenta de ello. Como dice mi compañero Anayosky si te toca divociarte de una mala mujer al menos no tiene porque robarte todo. (Y no me meto más en el tema de divorcios para no liarla)

Que puedas tener por ejemplo en cryptos una parte de tu riqueza y la puedas administrar, prestar, cambiar por otros servicios etc, tú mismo no tiene precio.

Otra forma es como lo hacen BAT o en Bitclave que pienso van a revolucionar el internet.

Nano y Iota con sus cero comisiones, transacciones casi instantaneas e internet de las cosas (iota) es otro buen ejemplo.

Yo si le veo utilidades claras, pero es verdad que hay muchos proyectos que no valen nada y tendrán que desaparecer y lo que no me queda claro es si es una tecnología aun demasiado vanguardista para el común de las personas y cómoda para utilizar para ellas.

Un peligro que si les veo es que tratarán de centralizarlas de algún modo ya sea creando las grandes compañías las suyas o de otros modos.

Quizás es verdad que aún quede una corrección gorda como dice Clapham y ha planteado como posible Negro Futuro cuando comentó que el precio aun estaba en un precio descendiente dentro de un triangulo geométrico (Si no lo he explicado bien lo de geometrícos NF no me lo tengas en cuenta) Bueno si es así yo voy a seguir ahorrando para comprar allí abajo más pues no voy a vender los buenos proyectos que yo creo en ellos. Como dice Juli, hay que buscar buenos proyectos que ya subirá con el tiempo.

Un punto a favor de su adopción es que se está regulando sus uso en todo el mundo y este año eso se hará en la mayor parte del mundo haciendo que sea legal y regulado. Habriendo las puertas a la gente que como por ejemplo no mete dinero porque opina que lo usan ladrones y hacienda te persigue.


----------



## juli (6 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Veremos si la banca privada no empieza a dar golpes de efecto con dinero instantáneo, a comisiones 0 en los próximos meses a nivel global.
> 
> Lo de la descentralización, para mi es el máximo exponente en muchos mercados...pero la masa, se la pela de momento este hito.



Y a la banka iwal...pero tomar una posición oportuna de merkáo, nope.

Respecto a la entrada bankster y una posible "contra" ...ok...pero lo mismo ( al revés ) que cuando se hacen esbozos sobre las top asaltando el merkáo global : Lo más probable es que lleguen colaboración mediante. Más rápido, más limpio, más experto. Cada uno a su chanchullo = mejor chanchullo.

Y más en una coyuntura bajista ( otra razón al percal actual ) , pues las posiciones necesarias ( ya no económicas, sino OPERATIVAS ) les salgan más baratas.

Ahora mismo, hay 2 mundos que no se tocan ( o tienen problemas para hacerlo, en apariencia ) . Yo sigo esperando un apretón de manos...y ese detonante, sería un efecto dominó de primer orden. Pero esos apaños no se empujan hasta no tener repartida hasta la calderilla.

Esa conversa está hace tiempo sobre la mesa, sobre las mesas. Y a éso sí que no le haría falta andarse con subibajas ni pollas, pues su propia hoja de ruta sería cuanto más expansiva, mejor.

Palomitax.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2018 at 19:13 ----------

*AH!!!...& Pie de foto : PIVX por pasta * 

PIVX Officially Available on Wall of Coins! | PIVX


cañí :

*¡PIVX oficialmente disponible en Wall of coins !* ( Con BTC y Dash, se dice fácil ).


¡PIVX se ha incluido oficialmente como la tercera moneda disponible para el intercambio en Wall of Coins!
Wall of Coins se conoce en la industria como una plataforma basada en la web que *permite a los usuarios comprar y vender Bitcoin y Dash* con depósitos de efectivo en papel a través de un sistema P2P.

¡Ahora se ha agregado PIVX a la plataforma!

"La mejor manera de hacer crecer nuestro ecosistema es asociarnos con crypto en el que creemos, por lo que la integración con PIVX fue el siguiente paso lógico en nuestra misión de simplificar el proceso de incorporación de criptomonedas". Ben Kiekel, líder de desarrollo empresarial de Wall of Coins. 

Wall of Coins elimina una de las mayores barreras para la entrada de la mayoría de los recién llegados a la criptografía; el proceso de intercambio. En lugar de un proceso de intercambio tradicional, con billeteras múltiples, aros de seguridad complicados para saltar, y varias identificaciones de billetera de 34 dígitos; Wall of Coins ofrece una plataforma de compra y venta en línea entre pares que hace que comprar PIV sea pan comido.

(Inserte PIVX en lugar de BTC)

Simplemente seleccione la cantidad que desea comprar o vender, seleccione una ubicación de depósito de uno de los 170,000 destinos disponibles en 12 países en todo el mundo, realice el depósito requerido y reciba su PIV.

"La determinación de PIVX de ser una moneda ampliamente aceptada para todo tipo de usos, incluidos los comerciantes de todo el mundo, hace de Wall of Coins una herramienta perfecta en nuestro ya impresionante arsenal de funciones". - s3v3n h4cks, cofundador de PIVX. 

Wall of Coins, dirigido por el CEO Robert Genito, ha estado en una misión desde 2014 para hacer que la compra sea cripto simple, eliminando la necesidad de cuentas complejas e inicios de sesión y ofreciendo un proceso de compra simple que permite incluso aquellos sin cuenta bancaria comprar crypto. Para obtener más información, síganlos en Facebook y visiten su sitio web en wallofcoins.com .


[youtube]Ab7zYYrJLN8[/youtube]


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (6 Mar 2018)

650€ es la primera barrera importante de ETH en su camino a 600€, rebotará un poco y veremos si la perfora y sigue para abajo


----------



## plus ultra (6 Mar 2018)

Credits CS hoy ha estado de pump ya que ha entrado en kucoin lleva listada pocos dias.

Entre otros datos:tiempo de procesamiento 0.001 segundo,Más de 1,000,000 de transacciones por segundo,smart contracts...


----------



## Patanegra (6 Mar 2018)

la ICO Credits (CS) ya esta en Kucoin, acabo de vender el 80% de las chapas con un x5. Recomprare una parte de ellas despues de la inevitable caida.

Asi que si teneis CS, yo haria algo de caja ya


----------



## orbeo (6 Mar 2018)

CS es la típica que en cuanto termine el concurso de trading le desaparece el volumen y ale, a buscar la puerta del infierno ahi abajo.


----------



## species8472 (6 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pero aun estamos con que si esto tiene futuro o no?
> 
> Señor, que cruz.



Aunque ninguna de las alts tuviera futuro, que lo tienen, da igual. El btc lleva en su adn ser una alternativa al fiat que no pueden quitarte si no te dejas. En España y cualquier pais tu propiedad no es tuya, es del estado que puede disponer de ella como quiera. Si el estado falla en tu contra puede embargarte tus cuentas, expropiarte la casa y lo que quiera, puede nacionalizar tus ahorros si viene una crisis fuerte y necesita la pasta. En la práctica es suyo, solo que mientras eres dócil onlas cosas van bien te deja el usufructo. Pero el btc y las otras crytos no. Son verdaderamente tuyas porque no hay manera física que el gobierno te las quite. Eso da un valor incuantificable. Durante la próxima gran crisis veremos ríos de fiat huyendo al btc. ¿Si tuvieras 100K en el banco y hubiera riesgo de corralito o desaparición del euro no pasarías algo a btc fuera del alcance del gobierno?

Y como las alts están referenciadas al btc subirán por puro efecto arrastre más la utilidad propia que puedan tener


----------



## Pablo Villa (7 Mar 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Y como las alts están referenciadas al btc subirán por puro efecto arrastre más la utilidad propia que puedan tener





A todo el mundo le interesa que funcione la escalabilidad y la posibilidad de hacer micropagos, via LN o via Blockchain en segunda capa (tipo litecoin u otra...). Si las fracciones de Sathosi llegan a poder utilizarse....cualquier crypto a 0.00003000 btc, hace millonario al 80% del foro!!!


----------



## silverwindow (7 Mar 2018)

Desdeluego que cuando baja btc la ostia de shitland es apoteosica,ENG -14% en 24h

A ver Si las puedo pillar a 1,5$ con algunos tehers que tengo por ahi

Por mas pedigri,team y roadmaps que tenga fulanita todo sigue ligado a btc

Todo lo que esta por denajo de Bitcoin esta encadenado a su suerte (de momento)


----------



## Kukulkam (7 Mar 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Aunque ninguna de las alts tuviera futuro, que lo tienen, da igual. El btc lleva en su adn ser una alternativa al fiat que no pueden quitarte si no te dejas. En España y cualquier pais tu propiedad no es tuya, es del estado que puede disponer de ella como quiera. Si el estado falla en tu contra puede embargarte tus cuentas, expropiarte la casa y lo que quiera, puede nacionalizar tus ahorros si viene una crisis fuerte y necesita la pasta. En la práctica es suyo, solo que mientras eres dócil onlas cosas van bien te deja el usufructo. Pero el btc y las otras crytos no. Son verdaderamente tuyas porque no hay manera física que el gobierno te las quite. Eso da un valor incuantificable. Durante la próxima gran crisis veremos ríos de fiat huyendo al btc. ¿Si tuvieras 100K en el banco y hubiera riesgo de corralito o desaparición del euro no pasarías algo a btc fuera del alcance del gobierno?
> 
> Y como las alts están referenciadas al btc subirán por puro efecto arrastre más la utilidad propia que puedan tener



Gracias Species8472, a veces, entre tanta montaña rusa de sube y baja, tanta señal bajista, tanto cubanito lloron por miserias en golemns, uno se olvida de los bens bernankes y trichets pasados, de los draghis y powells actuales, que llevan al FIAT a las mas altas cotas de miseria,

Te olvidas que la India, un pequeño mundo en si misma, ha sido totalmente banquerizada y biometrizada con el sistema Aadhaar, amén de haber suprimido los billetes grandes de rupias .
Te olvidas de la potente ingeniería social con la que están cambiando las bases y formas de organización social que llevaban miles de años funcionando, para hacer un modelo de sociedad horizontal , y no vertical, y que la blockchain va a jugar un papel muy importatnte en todo en Nuevo Mundo..
Te olvidas de mil mierdas más... pero aun sueñas con tu velero y tu finquita en filipinas...::


----------



## psiloman (7 Mar 2018)

Cuando el mercado está alcista, este mundillo va a cambiar el destino de la humanidad y nosotros somos los pioneros de ese nuevo mundo.

Cuando baja, ningún proyecto vale para nada y todo, absolutamente todo, se irá a cero porque son tulipanes, humo, y los que estamos dentro somos unos palurdos.

Un poquito de temple es lo que nos hace falta, empezando por mí mismo. La psicología es básica a la hora de invertir y especular.

Salvo holders extremos con el 100% de su cartera invertida a precios máximos, estos momentos son perfectos para redondear carteras a largo y medio plazo. Y siempre se dijo en este foro que hay que tener algo de Fiat para estas oportunidades. Es la diferencia entre estar llorando en las esquinas y desear que ese proyecto que se te escapó en su día baje aún un poco más. 

Las gráficas cantan, os pongo el diario, semanal y mensual de BTC. Si os olvidais que es BTC, el comportamiento es totalmente normal. Y claro, BTC arrastra todo porque, hasta que se demuestre lo contrario sigue siendo el rey:















Repito, comportamiento normal después de irse a 20000. En el mensual da bajada a 6000, todavía no completó la corrección, pero no creo que baje tanto. En el semanal podría corregir algo más, pero se ve casi corregido. Aunque BTC está ultramanipulado, las gráficas siguen teniendo sentido, por ahora.

Por cierto, si ENG bajara al entorno de 1.70 $ me pensaría lo de pillarme unos 10000 por lo del posible masternodo alrededor de esa cifra. Espero que después no sean 20000, en cualquier caso a ese precio sería una buena inversión.


----------



## juli (7 Mar 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> ... la blockchain va a jugar un papel muy importatnte en todo en Nuevo Mundo...



Aquí veo una puntualiación más que necesaria, pues se mezclan 2 perfiles no solo dispares, sino antagónicos...y el cacao mental es de cojones. De hecho, es el gran truco en toda esta copla de cara a su lanzamiento global.

Una cosa es la blockchain, un elemento de validación automática...y otro, la descentralización .

La blockchain es un poderoso sistema de control de operaciones , más público que ninguno anterior, pues su cometido es la constancia de todas cuantas se produzcan en su ámbito. Realmente es todo lo contrario al hermetismo. Otra cosa es su extensión seudónima , que liga titulares de dchas operaciones , más públicas que cualquier otra, a una referencia alfanumérica en lugar de al nombre y apellido de quien las realiza.

Una blockchain autosuficiente es un libro contable aceptado por sus usuarios que, mientras se mantenga en discreción , a espaldas de regulación externa y regida por las reglas de su propio ámbito, da fe de infinitas operaciones ANÓNIMAS. Pero si ese sistema se pliega a la regulación y ésta requiere conocer la autoría de esas operaciones, es lo menos anónimo que ha parido madre. Y ahí la blockchian no sólo no enfrentaría estructura de poder monetario alguna...sino que sería el mayor aliado de sus exigencias.

La clave, pues, para una pasta anónima a espaldas de mayor control que el código específico que la rija , es la descentralización de cada blockchain...*y su capacidad de no poder ser truncada*.

Y por cierto, lo que nada tiene que ver con 2demúns fiat y otras yerbas que han popularizado este tipo de sistemas ( prosperidad y popularidad no sólo colaterales, sino que se prestan a rotundo equívoco por la naturaleza del poder de gestión de la blockchain y su inexcusable capacidad de identificación pseudónima ) es, precisamente, LA DESCENTRALIZACIÓN.

Muchísimo ojo con ésto.


----------



## Ethan20 (7 Mar 2018)

Como me jode que habléis de Credits cabrones, estaba en la whitelist para la ICO, iba a meter unas chapas, pero la ICO fue un desastre, apuntaba a estafa que tiraba para atras, primero el limite por persona era 0.3 Eth luego sin avisar cambiaron a 5 Eth, casi los meto, pero como había muchos avisos de banderas rojas, desisti de la ICO, hubiera hecho un X5


----------



## juli (7 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Aquí veo una puntualiación más que necesaria, pues se mezclan 2 perfiles no solo dispares, sino antagónicos...y el cacao mental es de cojones. De hecho, es el gran truco en toda esta copla de cara a su lanzamiento global.
> 
> Una cosa es la blockchain, un elemento de validación automática...y otro, la descentralización .
> 
> ...






*Y sigo* : Lo que provoca esas pajas mentales de "dinero justo" no es la blockchain...sino EL ANONIMATO...que es lo que el establishment quiere finiquitar con este sistema. ( La convicción de que un sistema económico PRIVADO recreable hasta el infinito puede ser el corsé definitifffo a la impresora castuza, lo obvio ya directamente, vamos ).

Si no estás de acuerdo con los desequilibrios de la gestión de impuestos que los sitemas tributarios acarrean , lo que debes cambiar es el derecho en que éstos se erigen...no el dinero sobre el que van a actuar. Ya hay sistemas de transferencia económica ANÓNIMOS ( Fiat, metales, trueques )...pero éso no varía las competencias castuzas sobre esos movimientos económicos, sino que simplemente, los ocultan a su control.

Así pues, sólo hay una clave para que la riqueza ( al fondo de cualquier expresión económica, pero perfectamente "traducible" ) escape a las administraciones castuzas : Que se produzcan fuera de su control. Y éso, se abrace la blockchain o no, no se producirá...salvo a espaldas de la ley.

EL precio de un sistema privado de gestión "monetaria" , que es perfectamente admisible por la castuza en los términos en que ellos establezcan conforma a su interés...siempre tenderá a : PRODUCCIÓN, + MANTENIMIENTO ( que , una vez expresado y acotado, se reducirá drasticamente para quien quiera ejecutar ese código abierto con mínimas variaciones, pues su coste de producción se reducirá estrictamente a poco más que una copia ) 

Y ello, igual que cualquier otro producto, lo establecerá la libre competencia...pero el precio real de ésto está en las antípodas de los 2demúns marca de la casa de un sector en pleno lanzamiento y expansión y sujeto , por ese marco, a niveles estartosféricos de especulación.

Otra cosa es que la blockahin se utilice para ese mismo hipercontrol de la gestión pública...pero vamos...que de éso, aquí no se debate una mierda ( y es normal, pues de "Especulación con criptos", tiene poquito )...asínnn que pasapalabra ( y más cuando la pedorreta ésta iba de "desligar konzétos" que frecuentemente se presentan en un mismo lote, que en absoluto, procede ).

*De este tren* ( el de la pastuki fácil ) *se salta en marcha*.


----------



## Ethan20 (7 Mar 2018)

TRON (TRX) va a ser listado en dos exchanges indios, no sé si dará para sacar unos sathosis de regalo, pero vamos yo dejo el aviso


----------



## bubbler (7 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (7 Mar 2018)

Aunque en plena hoxtia de Jibrel Network ( que entra en una de las 3 opciones expuestas ) , link sobre criptos y liquidezes : 

3 Ways Cryptocurrency Investors Can Cash in on Their Investments - TheStreet


----------



## bubbler (7 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Patanegra (7 Mar 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Como me jode que habléis de Credits cabrones, estaba en la whitelist para la ICO, iba a meter unas chapas, pero la ICO fue un desastre, apuntaba a estafa que tiraba para atras, primero el limite por persona era 0.3 Eth luego sin avisar cambiaron a 5 Eth, casi los meto, pero como había muchos avisos de banderas rojas, desisti de la ICO, hubiera hecho un X5



aun no esta demostrado que CS no sea una estafa, pero se hizo un rico x8 pero me enteré tarde y yo solo hice un x5 con mi 0.5 ETH.

En todo caso ese multiplicador no prueba que no sea un estafa. Hasta que una alt no tenga un producto funcionando es para mi una estafa pero es este mundo hasta las estafas rentan si se compra barato y vende caro.


----------



## juli (7 Mar 2018)

Como recuerdo que, además, alguno preguntó...

Paragon...on fire.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (7 Mar 2018)

Estuve a punto de entrar en Credits, pero reconozco que al ver que el equipo era ruso me tiró para atrás. Ya he estado en otros proyectos rusos que pintaban ser la ostia pero que han acabado ser decepcionantes como Waves, SONM o Cindicator.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (7 Mar 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Estuve a punto de entrar en Credits, pero reconozco que al ver que el equipo era ruso me tiró para atrás. Ya he estado en otros proyectos rusos que pintaban ser la ostia pero que han acabado ser decepcionantes como Waves, SONM o Cindicator.



Yo entré en la ICO y sigo en HODL. Puede que esté perdiendo la oportunidad de vender en ganacias y recomprar más abajo, pero hasta ahora me ha vido bien holdeando los proyectos en los que creo.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Ethereum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



qué te refieres con niño rata??
explica más la idea que quieres decir como si fuese un torpe porque no lo pillo


----------



## Ethan20 (7 Mar 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Estuve a punto de entrar en Credits, pero reconozco que al ver que el equipo era ruso me tiró para atrás. Ya he estado en otros proyectos rusos que pintaban ser la ostia pero que han acabado ser decepcionantes como Waves, SONM o Cindicator.



A mi eso también me hizo echarme para atrás

Ahora a una ICO que voy a invertir bastante es esta.

Thrive - Build a Better Internet

Empieza el Sabado a las 15:00, con 20% dto 24 horas, no hace falta KYC hasta 3 eth

Espero que no baje mucho las chapas estos días porque el precio fijado es 0,25 Euros


----------



## plus ultra (7 Mar 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Estuve a punto de entrar en Credits, pero reconozco que al ver que el equipo era ruso me tiró para atrás. Ya he estado en otros proyectos rusos que pintaban ser la ostia pero que han acabado ser decepcionantes como Waves, SONM o Cindicator.



Hay que tener las cosas siempre claras,muy claras,cuanto mas claras mejor...que tipo de figura somos dentro del mercado,donde entramos,para que,hasta cuando...

Por curiosidad que te decepciono de WAVES? yo principalmente entre por que me gustaba lo del exchange descentralizado y para mi han cumplido,con app de chrome.


----------



## paketazo (7 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> *El clapham se aburre* .




Por fin una gran verdad irrefutable en uno de tus comentarios.

No hay duda que si vas por ese camino, pronto recibirás miles de thanks.

Por lo demás, subirá, bajará, o estará quieto...hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## Luizmi (7 Mar 2018)

No se si ha puesto alguna vez,
Histórico de búsqueda de google sobre bitcoin:
bitcoin: Google Trends
Seguro que la gráfica os suena, ahora estaríamos a nivel de búsquedas de Octubre del año pasado.


Por cierto, seguro que el cubano algo me ha influido, peero, yo entre tarde, pierdo pasta, bastante..., me estoy pensando seriamente romper todas mis posiciones perderdoras (la mayoría) y salirme a fiat asumiendo perdidas y cuando crea conveniente recomprar en mejor posición...


----------



## Pirro (7 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> La cuadratura del circulo sera el uso masivo de los exchanges descentralizados, y poder cobrar en mano con un sistema de puntuacion, como en localbitcoins pero descentralizado y automatico.



Dether.io

Eso, exactamente eso que pides lo trajo plus ultra a este hilo hace unas semanas. Este mes sacan la beta y el token está a un 50% por debajo del precio ICO.


----------



## KENSHIN (7 Mar 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> No se si ha puesto alguna vez,
> Histórico de búsqueda de google sobre bitcoin:
> bitcoin: Google Trends
> Seguro que la gráfica os suena, ahora estaríamos a nivel de búsquedas de Octubre del año pasado.
> ...



Yo también entré tarde y mal, y ahora estoy en perdidas...sólo se me ocurre mantener para por lo menos recuperar lo invertido.


----------



## Luizmi (7 Mar 2018)

KENSHIN dijo:


> Yo también entré tarde y mal, y ahora estoy en perdidas...sólo se me ocurre mantener para por lo menos recuperar lo invertido.



Lo perdido perdido está, si saco a fiat y sigue bajando por lo menos podré recomprar a buen precio..., de entrar siempre estás a tiempo....


----------



## juli (7 Mar 2018)

Paragon...vuelta al corral.

Un pump de cerca del 100% , desde 23 cents...y de nuevo a plomo.

Siempre ( hasta ahora ) y digo SIEMPRE , vuelve a ese entorno de los 25 cents...de hecho, ponerse en 40 y pico cets, es un truño-pump ( se puede ver en su chart ). Y hasta que se ponga en la senda de que quienes entraron ICO, recuperen , cuando menos ( que no es un horizonte descabellado ) es más que presumible que estos pump & dumps se reproduzcan ( alguno ha PASADO de los 2,5 $ /token de la ICO ).

Eso sí...hay que hacerlos dejando flús en el exchange, pues son "tí-tá" y no se pueden prever ( al menos, yo no sé, ni idea de si "las rayas" anuncian algo ). Lo que sí es obvio , es que llegan a los 0,25 ...rasan...y zas !!! ...y hasta la próxima.


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (7 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham dijo aqui ( o el hilo del cryptotulipan 1 ) que la mineria de bitcoin seria prohibida . Lo dijo hace dias
> *P R O H I B I D A *
> porque es anti-ecologica y consume mucha energia .
> Bueno , pues una ciudad del Estado de NEW YORK acaba de prohibir el minado de bulbos BTC durante 18 meses ( o sea , forever )
> ...



Eso que dices Clapham no supone ningún problema, se puede prohibir en un territorio y eso no hará más que hacer que surgan oportunidades en otro. Siempre ha sido así a lo largo de la historia.

La prohibición hace surgir soluciones alternativas como antaño ocurría con el tráfico de tabaco (mercado negro y contrabando). En un mundo globalizado no tiene sentido prohibir "porque me sale del nabo" está condenado al fracaso y si lo que se prohibe son bits menos todavía porque no se puede prohibir el flujo de información que eso es lo que son las crypto, y sino que se lo digan a la industria de la música y el cine si han conseguido algo en sus largos años de intentar acabar con Napster, Emule, Bittorrent, etc.

Por otro si consiguieran prohibir tendría el efecto contrario de lo que dices, el bitcoin subiría porque tendría menos oferta. Ya pasó cuando se quiso prohibir-confiscar-controlar el oro u otros metales o materiales, al final toda prohibición genera una demanda artificial por el bien prohibido.

En resumidas que ocurriría justo lo contrario de lo que dices, eso es lo que pienso.


----------



## PREDATOR (7 Mar 2018)

Podria darse esta Singularidad en un determinado intervalo de tiempo?

En cuestión de 2 meses Australia, USA y EU aceptan ETH como medio de pago ab sofort, China hace lo mismo con NEO y Rusia Venezuela y Chile con PETRO.
Alemania vende sus reservas de oro para acumular ETH y el precio se sitúa en 1 millon de Euros al cambio.

Las Alts son "mainstream" y el panorama es parecido al cambio de la peseta con el Euro,los bancos autorizados están colapsados las primeras semanas, la gente hace cola días y ponen a sus suegras buscando hasta debajo del sofá billetes de papel para comprar códigos de 0y1 (cryptos):

Incluso en el quiosco de la plaza los chiquillos pagan con dinero electrónico, llevan una pulsera para comprar sus chucherías, los padres le meten la paga en Cryptos cada semana.

Los que estaban metidos en esto entre 2017 y 2018 son millonarios, algunos viendo la situación de locura total diversifican y compran plata a 1 Euro la onza y oro a 60.Saben que todo puede cambiar de un momento a otro...

CONTINUARA....?


----------



## davitin (7 Mar 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Dether.io
> 
> Eso, exactamente eso que pides lo trajo plus ultra a este hilo hace unas semanas. Este mes sacan la beta y el token está a un 50% por debajo del precio ICO.



Pues le voy a echar un vistazo.


----------



## Patanegra (7 Mar 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Yo entré en la ICO y sigo en HODL. Puede que esté perdiendo la oportunidad de vender en ganacias y recomprar más abajo, pero hasta ahora me ha vido bien holdeando los proyectos en los que creo.



ya pero si se hace un rico x8, por qué no vendes unas pocas chapas para asi al menos recuperar la inversion inicial si se va al carajo?


----------



## paketazo (7 Mar 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> La decepción con Waves es más por la comercialización/marketing y el bajo crecimiento del valor del token en los últimos 9 meses (entré en junio).
> 
> Y sí, el exchange descentralizado funciona bien, mejor desde su última beta, las comisiones son bajas y hasta la estética de la app está bien, pero no acaba de penetrar en los usuarios y su base de poseedores no crece lo suficiente.
> 
> He llegado a sospechar cierto boicot por parte de occidentales a todo lo que huela/sea ruso.



No olvidemos lo que comenté hace unos meses de waves y sufrí en mis carnes, con boicot incluido a mis comentarios en su página de soporte, dónde me los eliminaban continuamente "censuraban".

No es un mercado de intercambio descentralizado...recordarlo.

Las entradas y salidas de alts están centralizadas, y eso para mi, es tan descentralizado como kraken o poloniex.

Para mi waves, no ha cumplido su cometido, es lo que es, y sirve para lo que sirve, no le resto mérito. Pero lo que no es , no es.

Un saludo


----------



## bubbler (7 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## san_miguel (7 Mar 2018)

Han hackeado binance

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RuiKi84 (7 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Han hackeado binance
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk




No me jodas ... lo que faltaba ya ...


----------



## haruki murakami (7 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Han hackeado binance
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Totalmente cierto..hace unos minutos vi como bitcoin caia en bitfinex de 10.600 a 9.990 en menos de 5 minutos...ingrese al coinmarketcap a la pestaña de social..y ahi me di cuenta...tambien se dice que algunos de los de la estafa del MT GOX han estado vendiendo una cantidad gigantesca de Bitcoins desde hace 2 años....fuck!!! to the hell!


----------



## paketazo (7 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Han hackeado binance
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Ahora entiendo lo que acabo de ver en la pantalla...

Veremos si es verdad, y hasta dónde ha llegado el hackeo.

Un saludo...y los BTC en el wallet de "casa"


----------



## san_miguel (7 Mar 2018)

Estas son las noticias que arruinan el AT

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan20 (7 Mar 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Totalmente cierto..hace unos minutos vi como bitcoin caia en bitfinex de 10.600 a 9.990 en menos de 5 minutos...ingrese al coinmarketcap a la pestaña de social..y ahi me di cuenta...tambien se dice que algunos de los de la estafa del MT GOX han estado vendiendo una cantidad gigantesca de Bitcoins desde hace 2 años....fuck!!! to the hell!



En Binance una moneda llamada Viacoin tuvo una subida en unos minutos de un 1100%, luego yo he intentado poner una venta a un precio y no funcionaba, he tenido que vender a precio mercado.


----------



## paketazo (7 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Estas son las noticias que arruinan el AT
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Es lo que nos pasa a los que vamos conduciendo mirando por el retrovisor...

Veremos la extensión de todo esto, y espero que no haya pillado a ningún compañero dentro.

Quizá sea solo humo...es imposible que la noticia se extendiera tan rápido como para tirar el precio 700$ en 10 minutos en todos los exchangers.

Un saludo

p.d.
Puede que sea la purga que hacía falta para confirma el próximo subidón.


----------



## besto (7 Mar 2018)

Pues yo acabo de entrar en binance y parece que va todo normal ¿no?


----------



## davitin (7 Mar 2018)

Yo no tengo nada en binance.

Que barabridad, se esta llendo el marketcap a la mierda...el que quiera comprar barato que este atento.

La cuestion es...bajara mas?


----------



## traianus (7 Mar 2018)

Yo también acabo de entrar, y está todo bien.


----------



## haruki murakami (7 Mar 2018)

Muchachos y señores del foro!! leed abajo. parece que todo es FUD...pero eso no importa..el daño esta hecho!!
Binance was not hacked: "Trading bots (API) compromised. Altcoins sold for BTC, then BTC to VIA. Withdrawal were blocked quickly. Everything is fine, Binance itself isnt compromised. People gave access to their trading API to shady bots online."

Daily Discussion, March 07, 2018 : Bitcoin

---------- Post added 07-mar-2018 at 18:41 ----------




Ethan20 dijo:


> En Binance una moneda llamada Viacoin tuvo una subida en unos minutos de un 1100%, luego yo he intentado poner una venta a un precio y no funcionaba, he tenido que vender a precio mercado.



Parece que todo esta vinculado... 
Binance was not hacked: "Trading bots (API) compromised. *Altcoins sold for BTC, then BTC to VIA*. Withdrawal were blocked quickly. Everything is fine, Binance itself isnt compromised. People gave access to their trading API to shady bots online."

Daily Discussion, March 07, 2018 : Bitcoin


----------



## arras2 (7 Mar 2018)

CREO NO HAN HACKEADO BINANCE!!!

Creo que lo que ha pasado es que han robado claves de usuarios de binance de un bot que operaba a través de API. Si es así, binance no tiene nada que ver, ni ha fallado nada más que un bot de un tercero. Lo que si ha hecho binance es suspender temporalmente todos los retiros. De esta manera evitan la ruina que se les venía encima y demuestra lo chiringuitoso que es este mundo.


----------



## Gian Gastone (7 Mar 2018)

No deja sacar nada, solo tengo 80 nanos metidos en Binance.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (7 Mar 2018)

Kraken inaccesible, supongo que todo el mundo querrá entrar para comprar a saco con estas rebajas. Si tenéis que elegir entre Ethereum, Monero o Dash, ¿cuál pillaríais?


----------



## chak4l (7 Mar 2018)

Yo he entrado perfectamente y he podido operar sin problema, enhorabuena a los que hayan podido entrar y pillar algo por qué la caída ha sido bestial, y ha habido unos minutos de auténticos precios de derribo.


----------



## paketazo (7 Mar 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Kraken inaccesible, supongo que todo el mundo querrá entrar para comprar a saco con estas rebajas. Si tenéis que elegir entre Ethereum, Monero o Dash, ¿cuál pillaríais?



tenía allí unos miles de $ para un caso como este, y ya ves para lo que me valen...

de poco vale tener balas si te falla el arma.

Un saludo


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (7 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> tenía allí unos miles de $ para un caso como este, y ya ves para lo que me valen...
> 
> de poco vale tener balas si te falla el arma.
> 
> Un saludo



Tras trastabillar unas cuantas veces he pillado unos pocos ETH a 600 y pico aurelios. Ahora transferirlos a la wallet va a ser otra odisea de pasarelas caídas y try agains ::


----------



## juli (7 Mar 2018)

Se supone que para trincar barato son necesarias para quien corta el queso pinículas de este pelo ?

Porque como infierno, muy profundo, no es.


----------



## Ethan20 (7 Mar 2018)

@cz_binance
16 min hace 16 minutos
All funds are safe. There were irregularities in trading activity, automatic alarms triggered. Some accounts may have been compromised by phishing from before. We are still investigating. All funds are safe.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Mar 2018)

750 €, literales, tengo ó tenía (a saber) metidos a ENG en Binance....en fin...sí total de aquí un tiempo me acabaré muriendo (hoy estoy depre) y todo quedara diluido cúal azucarillo en el agua....:


----------



## san_miguel (7 Mar 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Kraken inaccesible, supongo que todo el mundo querrá entrar para comprar a saco con estas rebajas. Si tenéis que elegir entre Ethereum, Monero o Dash, ¿cuál pillaríais?



ETC

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Mar 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> CREO NO HAN HACKEADO BINANCE!!!
> 
> Creo que lo que ha pasado es que han robado claves de usuarios de binance de un bot que operaba a través de API. Si es así, binance no tiene nada que ver, ni ha fallado nada más que un bot de un tercero. Lo que si ha hecho binance es suspender temporalmente todos los retiros. De esta manera evitan la ruina que se les venía encima y demuestra lo chiringuitoso que es este mundo.



hombre, yo diría que se demuestra que binance SI está preparada y no es chiringuito como otros


----------



## easyridergs (7 Mar 2018)

Triffic, nuevo proyecto sobre la blockchain de Ardor. Va de una aplicación móvil que recopila datos de navegación mientras vas con el coche. Por recopilar esos datos se supone que serás recompensado con GPS tokens, será una child chain, que podrás intercambiar por bienes y servicios.

Triffic | Gamified GPS On The Blockchain

Ah, yo tranquilísimo holdeando, aún si veo algo que me atraiga acumularé más.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Triffic, nuevo proyecto sobre la blockchain de Ardor. Va de una aplicación móvil que recopila datos de navegación mientras vas con el coche. Por recopilar esos datos se supone que serás recompensado con GPS tokens, será una child chain, que podrás intercambiar por bienes y servicios.
> 
> Triffic | Gamified GPS On The Blockchain
> 
> Ah, yo tranquilísimo holdeando, aún si veo algo que me atraiga acumularé más.



parece que los de triffic hacen más marketing que los de ardor.... buen vídeo de presentación

ojalá empiecen muchas cadenas hijas a aparecer


----------



## easyridergs (7 Mar 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> parece que los de triffic hacen más marketing que los de ardor.... buen vídeo de presentación
> 
> ojalá empiecen muchas cadenas hijas a aparecer



Los de Frasindo que se dedican a al alquiler de coches y taxis por Indonesia también están con Ardor para el respaldo de los activos de la ICO que se han montado. No tengo claro si Frascoin y Carcoin acabarán siendo hijas de Ardor, la verdad es que no entiendo bien como lo van a hacer, pero me da que serán child chains de Ardor. Es interesante lo que proponen.

Frasindo | Safe Secure & Finance Freedom | Self-Sustain-Ability Blockchain Incubator | Backed by real assets, generates routine passive income & official partner of UBER & GRAB & GOCAR


----------



## paketazo (7 Mar 2018)

Jornada negativa usando como excusa la chorrada del hackeo.

Ciertamente el chart como anunciaba recientemente negro y Sanmiguel, pintaba bajista.

9680$ se ha visitado y ahora es referencia muy corto plazo, plausible regresar ahí como poco.

La tendencia es la que es, y no va a ser fácil cambiarle el semblante a los bots, y a los que los programan.

Añadiría que si finalmente de esto sale un retorno a los ATH, los que hayan holdeado, serán ya alimañas a prueba de cualquier arma química y física.

El S&P aguanta, el oro y la plata juegan con zonas de ruptura tras ese tedioso lateral que se traen, el $ manipulado descaradamente arrastrando a toda comoditie anclada a él.


Es un puzzle que encaja a la perfección, y para que algo suba, otro algo ha de bajar.

Sigue sin existir trasvase hacia este sector desde otros, ya que no ha surgido la coyuntura, ¿surgirá?

Para saberlo deberemos ver al S$P como poco perder los 2200$, y eso a los que sostienen el chiringo no les resulta de momento apetecible por lo que se puede ver.

Por cierto, a los que recomendáis Ardor, no os parece que cotiza en muy pocos exchangers...como si pasara bastante desapercibida.

Hay ICOs que al poco de salir ya cotizan en muchos más mercados y mueven mayores volúmenes.

No digo que esto sea malo, solo parece un síntoma de desinterés por el proyecto, lo que al estar orientado hacia la empresa, es algo muy a tener en cuenta a priori.

Por cierto, Dash de nuevo ATH de masternodos 4818, y nuevo ATH de wallets activas 606.000...esto último no tengo dudas de que es por la promoción en Venezuela. 



clapham2 dijo:


> y la venta de 400 millones de $ en BTC del " caso MtGox , que han
> dicho que han vendido una parte y lo venderan todo :8:



Lo cojonudo de esto es que lo vendan y haya contraparte que lo compre...lo jodido sería intentar vender algo que nadie compra.

Para el mercado es ideal...mejora la distribución. Que baje el precio, es un daño colateral fácil de remediar.

Un saludo


----------



## prometheus (7 Mar 2018)

Clapham, vas de prota del Club de la lucha? O de Elliot, tambien prota de la serie Mr. Robot? Por cierto, peliculón y pedazo de serie.

Si pretendes ser super-mega original con tu dialéctica (no critico el mensaje), que sepas que ya está visto. Además, ese es el oficio de los trolls, el otro día vi un documental sobre éstos y me quedé alucinado: gentiles cuya obsesión es provocar a pardillos que les dan coba. Como si fuese el comer, hambrientos de joder y provocar (desde el anonimato eso si) cual hienas devorando carroña. Míratelo por si acaso.

La idea es, si quieres desvelarnos el mensaje divino reservado para los elegidos (al estilo Promteo que traicionó a los dioses brindando el fuego a los humanos - ya sabes lo que ocurre después) habrías de hacerlo como un dios valiente y no al estilo hiena. Deduzco que no hay altruismo en tus palabras por las formas, de lo contrario el Golum del Señor de los anillos a tu lado sería un gentleman... (Ups, Golum-Golem :

Por lo demás, te sigo, pero sin thanks ni mariconadas


----------



## Pirro (8 Mar 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> @cz_binance
> 16 min hace 16 minutos
> *All funds are safe*. There were irregularities in trading activity, automatic alarms triggered. Some accounts may have been compromised by phishing from before. We are still investigating. *All funds are safe*.



No he podido evitar acordarme de


----------



## juli (8 Mar 2018)

[youtube]cJMcaCPjquI[/youtube]


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Los de Frasindo que se dedican a al alquiler de coches y taxis por Indonesia también están con Ardor para el respaldo de los activos de la ICO que se han montado. No tengo claro si Frascoin y Carcoin acabarán siendo hijas de Ardor, la verdad es que no entiendo bien como lo van a hacer, pero me da que serán child chains de Ardor. Es interesante lo que proponen.
> 
> Frasindo | Safe Secure & Finance Freedom | Self-Sustain-Ability Blockchain Incubator | Backed by real assets, generates routine passive income & official partner of UBER & GRAB & GOCAR



creo que frascoin va a ser asset de ignis... aunque no lo sigo mucho porque al ser de Indonesia no me llama

---------- Post added 08-mar-2018 at 01:06 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Jornada negativa usando como excusa la chorrada del hackeo.
> 
> Ciertamente el chart como anunciaba recientemente negro y Sanmiguel, pintaba bajista.
> 
> ...



respecto a ardor es correcto lo que dices, cotiza en pocos exchange. Ahora está negociando la entrada en binance gracias a donaciones de la comunidad. Jelurida también va a destinar 100k para negociar entrada en otros exchanges

el proyecto depende de que salgan cadenas hijas.. de momento viene la que se ha comentado de triffic. se supone que debe haber bastante más gente desarrollando hijas y que irán apareciendo.

así que en tiempo dirá


----------



## prometheus (8 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Veamos lo positivo, aunque tenga mala Ostia.
> Todo tiene su lado positivo.
> 
> A NF le recuerda algo que no hace mucha falta que le recuerde, pero no está mal que se lo recuerde: Saltarse las señales tiene multa, e incluso te puedes matar.
> ...



La respuesta es no, por supuesto. De hecho con algun post de clapham me he descojonado a gusto (pero no le di thanks, no se, me cuesta). 

Si algo apesta no es para nada su mensaje, es ese rol de semidios, magnánimo, ególatra... No digo que no tenga que haber bufones de todas las razas, credos y psicopatías, si tiene algo de sustancia enriquece. Pero se carga el mensaje, en mi opinión, y sospecho que ese es su juego. Si nos odia (o siente piedad : por no ser fieras del AT, cómo interpreto eso? Tan deplorables somos los goyim? 

Se publicita como un ser de otra dimensión por encima del bien y el mal. Es bueno pero no tanto como cree, es gracioso a la par que cansino, no se si tomando cervezas con un perfil así acabaría a carcajadas o a ostias, a veces parece que pide lo segundo. 

No todos hemos hipotecado nuestras miserias en criptos, a quién se le ocurre, pero ni aun siendo así se puede justificar esa bajeza moral camuflada de aristócrata iluminado. Diría lo mismo si tuviese un x100, lo juro.

Imagínate a tí mismo, NF, explicando y poniendo los gráficos como maravillosamente haces a la vez que vomitas encima de los que te leen - te diría lo mismo. 

Como fracase en su predicción, qué lo hará a largo plazo seguro (todo es cuestión de escala temporal) un par de collejas se habrá ganado, como mínimo.


----------



## prometheus (8 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> *
> imposible ...
> el clapham es irrepetible , unico , verborreicamente inclonable
> Te aseguro que la red está plagada de claphams que hablan en 3ª persona, el ingenio no lo es todo
> ...



Este último párrafo es casi casi candidato a un thanks de no ser por el toque clapham que reitero, ya esta inventado de antes. Pero claro, entonces dejarías de ser un showman para tí mismo. Pero el prometheus es benevolente, te perdona, y continuará leyéndote si haces buenos chistes ::

---------- Post added 08-mar-2018 at 03:30 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> *
> No , por supuesto .
> Y lo dice quien no sabe ni hacer la " O " con un canuto . Ese " por supuesto " es la mayor imbecilidad que el clapham ha leido en este hilo moribundo
> y semi-desierto . Donde estan todos ? Haciendo numeros ...
> ...



Si al final estamos de acuerdo en muchas cosas, nadie te lo negará, pero los antecedentes y el ego hacen que me cueste ser cómplice (y soltar ese miserable thanks). Y ya dejo de ensuciar el hilo, no es plan.


----------



## prometheus (8 Mar 2018)

Te falla únicamente la fanfarronería, la base es buena, algunas cosas son el abc tampoco te las des de gurú. Te dedico un remix que seguro te reconfortará:

BITCONNECT EDM REMIX - YouTube


----------



## Piotr (8 Mar 2018)

Como está degenerado este post, entre el troll de clapham, el de nf (el cual escribe igual de raro que el otro) y el spam de pivx...


----------



## easyridergs (8 Mar 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> Como está degenerado este post, entre el troll de clapham, el de nf (el cual escribe igual de raro que el otro) y el spam de pivx...



No hay problema, al clapham y nf ignorados, uno troll y el otro aprendiz de brujo. Lo de pivx no me parece spam, alreves me parece útil para ver como avanza el proyecto.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (8 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> No hay problema, al *clapham y nf ignorados*, uno troll y el otro aprendiz de brujo. Lo de pivx no me parece spam, alreves me parece útil para ver como avanza el proyecto.



Eso en mi caso es mano de santo (si podéis evitar citarlos por favor hacedlo), aunque de vez en cuandol miro los mensajes para ver cómo la realidad les rompe el culo en sus predicciones de bola de cristal.


----------



## plus ultra (8 Mar 2018)

Y yo que pensaba que esta época ya la aviamos dejado atras.


Bill Gates, contra las criptomonedas | Tecnología

...El fundador de Microsoft considera que bitcoin y otras criptomonedas hacen el tráfico de drogas mucho más difícil de rastrear...

... en comparación con otros gurús que están apostando por este tipo de divisa confidencial e intangible, Gates está muy en contra y cree que están matando a gente.Sí, matando a gente...

...actividades de blanqueamiento de dinero y de evasión de impuestos, y apunta a que esto también se ve perjudicado en un panorama donde las criptomonedas cada vez tienen más poder...

... Gates también ha criticado a Elon Musk, CEO de Tesla, Space-X y Boring Company, por su concepto del Hyperloop...


Esta claro que este hombre ya se le ha pasado su tiempo,en su momento fue un innovador pero no ha sabido adaptarse al presente y para hablar de evasion de impuestos y paraísos fiscales le diria que dejara las criptos y me hablara de irlanda.


Si BTC con AT bajista le sumamos lo de binance que ha sido poca cosa pero los rumores corren como la polvora por las redes y le añadimos lo de MT gox podemos tener unos dias de caida.

Administrador de Mt. Gox vende criptomonedas de la casa de cambio para indemnizar a sus clientes | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Pall0t (8 Mar 2018)

Bill Gates. Un mierdas podrido de pasta que se podría encerrar en su bunker de Svalbard y dedicarse a meterse todas las semillas por el culo, y luego tirar la llave.

bill gates - cake on face - YouTube

P.D: Se podría llevar también a Amaia de OT y Maria Teresa Campos


----------



## paketazo (8 Mar 2018)

*Bill Gates* está comprando a saco...ni puto caso...al igual que *W. Buffet*...o el listo de *Soros*...*Blackrock* está en la fiesta, y para los que tengan dudas que vean como los que acaparan arriba coins del top, no sueltan ni una, independientemente de que llueva, nieve, o haga sol.

Cualquiera de nosotros, incluido *Clapham*, la cagamos a la primera de cambio, que si viene el hombre del saco vendemos, que si FOMO y dentro con todo...somos los pardillos del sistema por mucho que pensemos que sabemos algo.

De todos los presentes, cuantos hubieran aguantado 10.000 ETH compradas por debajo de 1$...y sabéis que lo digo con todo el recochineo del mundo hacia mi persona.

No estamos preparados...quizá estemos más concienciados que hace un año, pero en el fondo la sombra del fiat pulula por nuestros sueños húmedos, y eso no nos deja ser libres.

Si esto es la revolución, que no lo dudo, BTC se comerá los 50K $, ETH los 5000$, Dash los 5000$...y así todo lo que demuestre una utilidad creciente.

Los experimentos en países hiperinflacionarios son todo un escaparate para analizar la adopción, y el uso.

Si un Venezolano hubiera invertido su fortuna hace 3 años en BTC, no solo hubiera preservado su patrimonio, si no que hoy en día lo habría multiplicado.

Otra utilidad de primer orden para todo este cotarro...huir de las cadenas estatales y bancarias.

reitero que lo de Mt Gox es una bendición, gana confianza el sistema, y los damnificados recuperan su inversión, la coin se distribuye, y el sistema demuestra una vez más que la oferta y demanda se autoregulan. 

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Mar 2018)

Ahora es cuando ves el precio de ETH, LTC, ENG lo que sea, tan bajo y piensas "que bonita cifra y que barato esta"...¿ entro con todo y me retiro a Mauricio ?...y entras y aún baja más y te quedas con cara de póquer...y asi con cualquier activo...Telefonica, Petroleo, Oro, Plata...por mucho que sepas de Técnico, Fundamentales, Scalping...los de arriba se te mean cuando quieren...tal vez seas 1/100000 elegido para la gloria que los iguales en inteligencia y te forres, pero el resto pringa...y aun os preguntais porque la gente mete sus ahorros en un deposito al 0,40 %...:

Perdón, sigo depre...:


----------



## Ethan20 (8 Mar 2018)

Darle las gracias a San Miguel, el otro día puso una gráfica de ETC, que estaba muy jugosa para entrar, ayer lo recordé y en la caída compre algunas. Hoy parece que está despertando


----------



## juli (8 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ahora es cuando ves el precio de ETH, LTC, ENG lo que sea, tan bajo y piensas "que bonita cifra y que barato esta"...¿ entro con todo y me retiro a Mauricio ?...y entras y aún baja más y te quedas con cara de póquer...y asi con cualquier activo...Telefonica, Petroleo, Oro, Plata...por mucho que sepas de Técnico, Fundamentales, Scalping...los de arriba se te mean cuando quieren...tal vez seas 1/100000 elegido para la gloria que los iguales en inteligencia y te forres, pero el resto pringa...y aun os preguntais porque la gente mete sus ahorros en un deposito al 0,40 %...:
> 
> Perdón, sigo depre...:



Pues córtate con esa depre, que no es "Especulación con altcoins".

Si alguna coin te va a dar para irte a Mauricio, harás un "porequis" , con lo que entres un 20% arriba o abajo, no serán pérdidas, asínnn que lamentarte de "la limada perdida" es tontería, y no se puede clacular, NO se PUEDE...pero de todos modos, éso no se dará a corto...o sea, que o JODL ...o a tradear cosillas que den a corto ( que posiblemente no sean las ganadoras , que dentro de su hoxtión a largo dibujarán mil tendencias intermedias de las que no hay que sacar NINGUNA conclusión ). EL caso es que una apuesa ganadora a largo puede estar en 2 semanas en cualquier precio (de hecho, si es buena apuesta, lo normal no es que haga guiños, sino precisamente que la zumben para que las manos débiles suelten...y en la travesía del desierto a su gran precio, la presenten cuanto puedan como un truño premium...o sea, que señales, las justas. El JODL de TOPS no se decide con señales posteriores, sino previamente y con PROYECTO ).

Joldear Dash es ver a todo zumbando ( entre ello, a ETH doblándote en precio ) y tirarte 4 meses en 90 pavos...y bajando. El Jodl de LTC es mamarse a Jihan diciendo en pleno pump de 4 a 16 pavos que su segwit no es operativo...y a Lee haciendo orejas ( y ambos lo hacen para trincar " a la bárvara" ). Pero es que sin aguiantar esas warradas, no hay Dash compradas a 5$ llegando a 1600 ...Ni LTC hcaiendo casi un x3 desde 4 dólares.

El caso es que :
1- SE JOLDEA *DE LEJOS.* Entrar hoy en ETH tal vez no te merezca la pena...porque su revalorización, iwal que la de BTC será menor que las coins "vírgenes" que zumben.

2- Lo suyo es, para entrar en TOPS, VOLCAR PUMPS DE PROYECTOS MENORES ( o másnuevos ) ...y y además, volcarlos no a la que más te guste, sino a la que más barata esé de entre las, por ejemplo, 5 TOPS que te marques como buen destino ...de hecho, un BUEN trasvase a TOPS para ir a largo, lo debería elegir el PUMP del que proviene esa inyección, pues trincando"tu favorita a largo" ( a la que siempre tienes tiempo para devolver esa inyección desde otra top a la que vuelques pumps menores sin pillar "merma" ) ...pues entrar en un hype que tardes meses en superar y no sólo éso, sino que reduzca lo trincado A LA MITÁ, como ha podido pasar ahora mismo.

Personalmente, yo creo que a las TOP se entra , EN GENERAL, con lucro de proyectos secundarios...y rondando ATH del cap general. Pero a TOPS LO MÁS CORREGIDAS POSIBLES:..no a la que te mole más en ese momento.

Una vez cruzada la línea a las TOP, ya administras los "vasos comunicantes" como convenga...pues los cruces llegarán ( y llegarán siempre desde pérdidas "razonables"...pues ése es el caché de las TOP : Que te montas en apuestas alcistas de largo plazo - los proyects incipientes son MUY volátiles y hacen x2, 3 , 4...en días...horas...pero es que cuando BAJAN, aen a un-90% con la minga...COSA QUE LAS TOP NO HACEN - ). 

JOLDEAR TOPS no es pillar ETH y guardarlas 3 siglos, como los números "a maneira" que se montan los FUDSTERS...sino moverte entre TOPS con cierto acierto, paciencia...y temple.

------------------------

Por otro lado, Bill Gates NUNCA ha sido una referencia tecnológica ( Ni cuando llegó a arrasar, de pura potra )...lo que sí es , es REFERENCIA CASTUZA.

Los ytipos como él o Zuckenberg están ahí porque han mamáo lo que tocaba en lo que a manoseo de a info que mueven se refiere...o los habrían hundido, simple.

Que uno de éstos fudee la cara más incontrolable de BTC o cualquie ottro proyecto emblemtático ( salvo el que lleve adjunto el DEDAZO castuzo ) es lo más natural del mundo...pero éso no lo hacen por cutres ni ineptos ( que pueden ser igualmente ), sino por castuzos de pro.

No hay cosa más castuza en la era de la información...que un Capo de información global ( Sea Einstein...o Leticia Sabater ).


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Mar 2018)

Esta claro que cuando se invierte/especula, en lo que sea, SIEMPRE con dinero que no vayas a necesitar en años ó nunca más....pero aún asi duele...


----------



## juli (8 Mar 2018)

*Al del SPAM de los kojonex :*




Más tonto k pitxote...

No has leído a otro forero más críticas a PIVX que a mí. Loas cuando toca...y mierda , ídem. Yo intento huír de forofismos y escribo pa'l forerío, maifrén...ni para PIVX ni pa'la puta que lo parió. De PIVX sí que escribo...pero porque ( apunta para owned ) : Me parece uno de los proyectos más prácticos , asequibles y cañeros del ranking ( y lo demostrará el próximo rallye alcista - sigue apuntando para owned - )...y mientras no haga un cajallón integral, seguiré en ello.

El SPAM que comentas es un minuto de vídeo con PUERTAS OPERATIVAS a Fiat ( compartidas unicamente con BTC y Dash, casi nada el caché de los compañeros de viaje ) de un proyecto minimalista y esencial como el Purple con el resto de pormenores de su pasarela de pago , operativo. Si no ves ahí un cierre categórico de un Loop monetario , es que no pillas ni papa. Pero wé...como seguramente no tengas chopocientos ceros que pasar a fiat, como sí tendrán otros aquí...pues la vaina te parece un puto paseo en barca...y hale!!!...a darle al palike , Maripuri...

Lo criticable es cuán operativo sea ese cierre fiat ( cuestión crucial este 2018 en Shitland ) ...no el cierre en sí.

Cuenta hasta 10 antes de disparar...y sobre todo, de meter lo que no pilles en sacos de mierda...con esa gratuidá, métete tú en ellos y bucea o haz gárgaras, que de éso sí que eres absolutamente libre, maifrén.

No te jode... ::


----------



## juli (8 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Esta claro que cuando se invierte/especula, en lo que sea, SIEMPRE con dinero que no vayas a necesitar en años ó nunca más....pero aún asi duele...



Joldeando es capital.

Imagínate, con el ambiente de úlcera sangrante actual, cuantos portfolios de 4...5 ceros....se han ido al tacho "por seguridá" ...y probablemente privando a quien lo haga de meterse 6 o 7 ceros a la butxaka , que ésos sí que cambian más de una vida...cosa que conseguirían con un simple x3 del cap que se ha vivido en Shitland 100 veces desde el inicio de los tiempos...y que probablemente, no consigan ya jamás ( pues necesitarán un x20 que es enganchar ya 2 ó 3 "dianas" de nuevo ).

Pillar katxo, katxo de verdá...es pasarse 3 o 4 infiélnos de la muélte por el puto forro. La peña que joldea buenos ceros no es más gilipollax que los demás...ni les gusta menos la pasta.

Rayarse jode al resto de jolders...pero primero, a uno mismo. Tranquilidá y wenos alimentos. ..o a tirar de prisas, metesacas ,rayas multicolor y "diecesporciento" . 

Ayákadakualo, k hay pa'tós.


----------



## san_miguel (8 Mar 2018)

Hola a todos, vaya día el de ayer. De las gráficas que sigo decir que estan en posición de compra ETC y NEO y XRP, para mi sobre todo ETC. 

En BTC me mantengo de momento neutral, el problema es que casi todas las demás dependen de BTC.

Os dejo la de ETC, el momento óptimo de compra es cuando la EMA 8 y 13 crucen a la 21, ahora entraría con una posición de 1/3.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Hola a todos, vaya día el de ayer. De las gráficas que sigo decir que estan en posición de compra ETC y NEO y XRP, para mi sobre todo ETC.
> 
> En BTC me mantengo de momento neutral, el problema es que casi todas las demás dependen de BTC.
> 
> Os dejo la de ETC, el momento óptimo de compra es cuando la EMA 8 y 13 crucen a la 21, ahora entraría con una posición de 1/3.



cagundena si te hubiera escuchado y vendido los XRP a 1,08...me perdió la avaricia....


----------



## san_miguel (8 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> cagundena si te hubiera escuchado y vendido los XRP a 1,08...me perdió la avaricia....



Es que no es fácil, a mi también me ha pasado. La próxima vez vende por tramos y entra por tramos. No te la juegues a todo o nada, por que si que es cierto que a veces es todo, pero otras MUCHAS es NADA.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Coño, es que el dolor es purificador.
> 
> Te creerás que no me duele si me asesinan las ENG, por mucho que sea una posición de riesgo cero sobre inversión inicial..., te cepillan lo que te ha costado pescar aquí, que es lo mismo que lo que te ha costado amasar currando (bueno algo menos)...; otra cosa es que psicológicamente no te afecte al cortisol, pero que te quiten el pescado después de tenerlo ya en la cesta siempre es bueno para aprender.
> 
> ...



Vaya que si duele...pero de aquí 100 años todos calvos...


----------



## silverwindow (8 Mar 2018)

Mis tethers solo saldran del armario cuando la cosa llegue a minimos,de momento ahi guardaditos pero con el gatillo apunto.Todavia no me queman en las manos.

La bola dice que quedan dias de guano todavia,asi que toca aguantar el chaparron.


----------



## san_miguel (8 Mar 2018)

Ya que estoy cabezón con ETC, os pongo la posible formación de un HCH invertido, (es solo una idea, de ahí a que se cumpla veremos).


----------



## Esflinter (8 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta mas que horrorizado .
> Que le critiquen por antisemitismo y envidia cochina , buah ...mierda de gallina
> ya esta acostumbrado . Pero que critiquen al NF , que es una bella persona
> y un saco ...sorry pozo de sabiduria , es nauseabundo y vomitivo
> ...



Deja de hablar de ti mismo en tercera persona, que pareces mongoloide


----------



## san_miguel (8 Mar 2018)

Gráfica ETH/BTC....parece que próximamente pummm


----------



## paketazo (8 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Ya que estoy cabezón con ETC, os pongo la posible formación de un HCH invertido, (es solo una idea, de ahí a que se cumpla veremos).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




La idea es como mínimo correcta, y vaticina un teórico 100%.

Por otra parte, si miras unos cuantos charts más, es probable que concluyas que hay varios potenciales 100% en el candelero si se invierte la tendencia bajista.

¿demasiado fácil?

Todo depende de los pollos que queden todavía en el gallinero gordos y sin desplumar.

Un saludo


----------



## san_miguel (8 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> La idea es como mínimo correcta, y vaticina un teórico 100%.
> 
> ...



Pues mira esta la relación ETC/ETH, es bastante claro el panorama


----------



## juli (8 Mar 2018)

Para mí, la hornada ésa de "segundos espadas" que se quedó a punto de pump en ATH ( Komodo, Ark, Waves, Lisk - ya más cuajadita , iwal que ETC, QTUM o Factom, aún más ya...y ya mirando a los "cientos" - la cuestionada Waves - que resolverá sus lasttres , o no - PIVX...) unidas a "lugartenientes" de ETH - OMG, bancor, raiden, Aragon, Taas...- pillando las dos cifras ya para siempre ( y ojo, que el Plasma de Mayo debería crear un ambiente de lo más propicio ) es, donde con más sensatez se pueden esperar revalorizaciones interesantes...que además terminarán en proyectos que ya serán "TOP de segunda fila" . Hay recorrido y hay cuajo.

Cuándo ?

Cuando le salga del nardo. Si la apuesta sale bien...el peaje merecerá la pena. Si no...pues buena cagada que recordar ( aunque, IMO, con bastante arreglo al cap general, asínn que...palomitax ).


----------



## san_miguel (8 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> *NO HAY VOLUMEN *
> 
> El clapham se aburre ...
> Esto es una tomadura de pelo . Llevamos ya casi 3 meses
> ...



En la volatilidad está la clave, no solo se gana en las subidas, también en las bajadas, te diría que se gana mucho más y más rápido en las bajadas. Operando en corto.

Y llevas razón, el volumen es muy importante, en las subidas, pero también en las bajadas. Se gana subiendo y bajando, no penséis siempre que todo va a subir, o que todo va a bajar a cero, la gracia esta en la volatilidad precisamente, en que sube y baja, por lo menos desde mi punto de vista, que no es una verdad absoluta, es mi opinión.

Salu2


----------



## san_miguel (8 Mar 2018)

Este es el gráfico que puse el otro día de BTC, al final se ha llegado a la zona 2, en cuanto se giren las medias móviles EMA8 y EMA 13 es cuando hay que empezar a pensar en una posible entrada, de momento cautela en BTC.


----------



## davitin (8 Mar 2018)

Creéis que aún bajará más o que?


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (8 Mar 2018)

Otra bajada brusca como la de ayer, ¡y a la misma hora!

Hay que ver qué sincronización de los bots.

En estos momentos es cuando NO hay que vender


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (8 Mar 2018)

No sé cuanto más va a bajar, pero al final subirá. Es algo que pasará. 
Acabo de comprar Bezop,está a un precio ridículo. Viendo su proyecto,la gente que hay detrás y el circulating supply que tiene,si no hace un x20 en algún momento del año en comparación al precio de hoy, me como mi propia polla,que está muy de moda.


----------



## Ethan20 (8 Mar 2018)

Otro argumento para compra ETC

Va a salir al mercado una nueva app (Circle) para intercambio Crypto-Fiat, está ya en fase final, y en el intercambio estarán Biitcoin (BTC), Bitcoin Cash (BCH), Ethereum (ETH), Litecoin (LTC) y Ethereum Classic (ETC), Ripple por ejemplo parece que no estará.

Circle


----------



## davitin (8 Mar 2018)

Vaya tela como se esta poniendo el tema.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Mar 2018)

bots pompeando ahora mismo MYB en Cryptopia, si quereis podeis vender a mercado y recomprar a 10%, 20% o 30% mas abajo para ganaros unas perrillas


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Mar 2018)

Parece que algo se mueve en Hash Graph, por ahora parece que es sólo una conferencia el martes que viene. 

Si sacasen una moneda, meteré algo de pasta en cuanto salga.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (8 Mar 2018)

Está saliendo FIAT a patadas y esto es mala señal. Los 381M de marketcap equivalen para todos a bastante menos valor que los 381M de hace una semanas (la anterior gran bajada). Ya que hay que dividir ese pastel entre muchos más actores, los 100-150 nuevos tokens que han salido en un mes.

Si no empieza a entrar FIAT a paladas nos vamos a ir al guano lentamente, el canibalismo de Nakamoto se va a ver en su máxima expresión, aunque sin la certidumbre que toda esa masa de tokens vaya a BTC.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Mar 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> No sé cuanto más va a bajar, pero al final subirá. Es algo que pasará.
> Acabo de comprar Bezop,está a un precio ridículo. Viendo su proyecto,la gente que hay detrás y el circulating supply que tiene,si no hace un x20 en algún momento del año en comparación al precio de hoy, me como mi propia polla,que está muy de moda.



aqui dicen que es un timo:

Bezop bounties SCAM by bezop team

---------- Post added 08-mar-2018 at 20:39 ----------




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Está saliendo FIAT a patadas y esto es mala señal. Los 381M de marketcap equivalen para todos a bastante menos valor que los 381M de hace una semanas (la anterior gran bajada). Ya que hay que dividir ese pastel entre muchos más actores, los 100-150 nuevos tokens que han salido en un mes.
> 
> Si no empieza a entrar FIAT a paladas nos vamos a ir al guano lentamente, el canibalismo de Nakamoto se va a ver en su máxima expresión, aunque sin la certidumbre que toda esa masa de tokens vaya a BTC.



la market cap no tiene nada que ver con el dinero en el sistema.

En cambio, el volumen decreciente puede ser un indicador de fiat largandose.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Mar 2018)

Yo no tengo la menor duda de que esto es el futuro y los proyectos de verdad van a valer la leche. No dependo de lo que gane o pierda aquí así que tranquilo estoy. Todo esto es una puta maniobra de las manos fuertes pare sacarnos del mercado, conmigo no lo van a conseguir, que se vayan a la mierda, o lo bajan a 0 y perdemos todos, incluido ellos, o aquí los modestos también nos forramos, aunque sea menos, pero nos forramos. El que no vea en esto el futuro es que o es tonto o es ciego.

Ah, Dent en ya empieza a dar servicio en Brasil con 2 de las 3 mayores telcos del pais, Vivo y Claro. Durante este mes tambien empezará con Airtel India.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (8 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> la market cap no tiene nada que ver con el dinero en el sistema.
> 
> En cambio, el volumen decreciente puede ser un indicador de fiat largandose.



Hombre a tu segunda afirmación no le veo mucho sentido, el volumen de negociación en un 80% es volumen entre crypto - crypto, y este volumen está calculado al precio de mercado en ese momento. Además hay que tener en cuenta que una gran mayoría de cryptos no tienen par directo a FIAT. Se suele usar de referencia BTC o ETH.

No creo que haya un indicador mejor que el marketcap global para intuir la cantidad de FIAT que hay invertido en cryptos, aunque si alguien opina lo contrario y puede desarrollar la teoría estaré encantado de leerla.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (8 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> aqui dicen que es un timo:
> 
> Bezop bounties SCAM by bezop team
> 
> ...



En bitcointalk todo es Scam.Han tenido algún problema, pero están lejos de ser Scam.


----------



## davitin (8 Mar 2018)

En los grupos de Telegram que estoy siguiendo la gente está realmente con la moral por los suelos...

Cómo ha dicho el otro forero, la última vez que llegamos a este marketcap las coins valían bastante más, debe ser que hay más proyectos.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (8 Mar 2018)

Vaya chollazos.

Dent a 14..

---------- Post added 08-mar-2018 at 21:56 ----------

Hay que ver la parte positiva y si lo hiciste mal aprender de ello, cuando se gana una parte se guarda y en casos como estos, se vuelve a invertir para aprovechar el rebote posterior, cuando pasa una vez, no vuelve a pasar del dolor que sentiste..

10% ROI

5%ROI

( Con este mercado, más es jugártela)

y como dicen de forma repetida por aquí,mejor del tren en marcha que con las vísceras en las vías.

Buena caza.


----------



## plus ultra (8 Mar 2018)

Yo sé bien que estoy afuera
pero el día en que yo me muera
sé que tendrás que llorar
(llorar y llorar, llorar y llorar)
dirás que no me quisiste
pero vas a estar muy triste
y así te vas a quedar
Con dinero y sin dinero
hago siempre lo que quiero
y mi palabra es la ley
no tengo trono ni reina
ni nadie que me comprenda
pero sigo siendo el rey

Una piedra en el camino
me enseño que mi destino era rodar y rodar
(rodar y rodar, rodar y rodar)
después me dijo un arrielo
que no hay que llegar primero
sino hay que saber llegar
Con dinero y sin dinero
hago siempre lo que quiero
y mi palabra es la ley
no tengo trono ni reina
ni nadie que me comprenda
pero sigo siendo el rey.

Interprete BITCOIN
compositor satoshi nakamoto


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (8 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Yo sé bien que estoy afuera
> pero el día en que yo me muera
> sé que tendrás que llorar
> (llorar y llorar, llorar y llorar)
> ...



Soy el puto rey, a lomos de un buey
despiadado y sin sed
colmado hasta romper la pared
creando muros en valles de hiel
ni Buterin ni Lee me arrancaran la piel
"Mojon" para el resto, para mi tierras y miel
para el Claphman bulbos y putas baratas
rompiendo la baraja hasta encontrar suelo fiel.


----------



## juli (8 Mar 2018)

Pues a mí lo que me pone es cómo actuarán blockchains que hacen cosas en toda regla ya no en el próximo pump , sino en el dump general posterior ...y si se desligan de BTC , cosa que espero de Plasma, Evolution, y algunos etcéteras que presumo también totalmente autosuficientes en el nuevo - y ya entonces, firme - sector global, alguno bastante "fuera del guión" general en mi opinión, pero con argumentos de sobra para crear su chiringito global...

Mientras tanto...muermazo aunque se vaya a 3 pavos... de qué voy a preocuparme si en mi mano nada está ? ...ya son ganas...

Palomitax.


----------



## Luizmi (8 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo no tengo la menor duda de que esto es el futuro y los proyectos de verdad van a valer la leche. No dependo de lo que gane o pierda aquí así que tranquilo estoy. Todo esto es una puta maniobra de las manos fuertes pare sacarnos del mercado, conmigo no lo van a conseguir, que se vayan a la mierda, o lo bajan a 0 y perdemos todos, incluido ellos, o aquí los modestos también nos forramos, aunque sea menos, pero nos forramos. El que no vea en esto el futuro es que o es tonto o es ciego.
> 
> Ah, Dent en ya empieza a dar servicio en Brasil con 2 de las 3 mayores telcos del pais, Vivo y Claro. Durante este mes tambien empezará con Airtel India.



Independientemente de que las blockchain tengan futuro, en situaciones como esta, no es mejor vender aun en perdidas y recomprar después de la quema con lo salvado? da la impresión que vender es lo último y te miran raro, hodl, hodl, ojalá hubiera vendido hace un mes ....


----------



## juli (8 Mar 2018)

Joder...poétikas andamox , puex...

Pues nada...otro duro pa'la gorra :

Wilde decía 
que no sabía
hasta qué rojo infierno podría llevarle su alma ciega

...asínnn que 
sabiéndole snob de pro , 
degustador de quiebras crónicas 
regadas en champú 
de a talego la copa
y mariconsón para más señas...
...hoy lo diría de Shitland.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Mar 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> Independientemente de que las blockchain tengan futuro, en situaciones como esta, no es mejor vender aun en perdidas y recomprar después de la quema con lo salvado? da la impresión que vender es lo último y te miran raro, hodl, hodl, ojalá hubiera vendido hace un mes ....



Lo que os pasa es que estais obsesionados con el FIAT. Sino se es un puto trader, lo mejor es olvidarse del FIAT y fijarse en el trabajo de los respectivos proyectos, los resultados ya llegarán.


----------



## sabueXo (9 Mar 2018)

Viendo el precio actual, estoy pensando en entrar

¿Que tal veis invertir en COSS?

¿Tiene pinta de funcionar bien en un futuro?

¿Puede no ir bien y no ganar volumen por culpa de los exchanges descentralizados?


----------



## san_miguel (9 Mar 2018)

Vamos a ver compañeros, es evidente que BTC ha corregido, si os fijáis en el gráfico diario en el estocástico, salvo que se gire aún le puede quedar recorrido a la baja. 

¿Tengo que preocuparme? Pues de momento no, es una corrección normal, reforzada eso si, por las noticias de los últimos días. Pero mientras el mínimo de la onda diaria del estocástico este por encima del 5945 ni me inmuto,

Lo razonable si sigue a la baja sería el 6673 que os indico ( y no veo claro que puede llegar hasta ahí, pero como digo tengo mucho margen).
Como dice Chaphan2 a corto medio plazo bajista...me explico. En el corto bajista porque el estocástico aún no ha tocado suelo, en el medio bajista por que aún no hemos superado el máximo de los 19.900...pero a largo plazo sigo pensando en alcista.


----------



## Patanegra (9 Mar 2018)

me voy a la cama contento por haber ganado ayer 0.2 BTC tradeando MYB y me despierto con esto.... ::

lo peor es que ya no le importa a nadie, antes las bajadas salian en los medios, ahora ya no le importa a nadie fuera del mundillo. ::


----------



## san_miguel (9 Mar 2018)

Voy a abrir un nuevo tema para los que os guste el apalancamiento a través de BITFINEX, para que veáis como se gana y pierde dinero en subidas y bajadas. ¿Que os parece? En plan simulación.

Os dejo el link donde lo iré colgando. 

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/1005593-trading-apalancamiento-btc-y-cortos-bitfinex.html


----------



## casera (9 Mar 2018)

Para todos los que sufris/sufrimos con estas bajadas, recordar que hay que cambiar el chip: pensar no en euros o dolares, sino en bitcoin (o ether, si es la que os gusta). 

Teneis mas o menos bitcoins que en enero? Pues ya esta,ese es el objetivo, hasta que no llegue el momento de cambiar a fiat da lo mismo cuanto valga, solo importa multiplicar el numero de BTC o ETH no su valor al cambio. 

Relax que la semana que viene empiezan las supermegasubidas


----------



## davitin (9 Mar 2018)

Esta es una oportunidad de oro para cargar.


----------



## Patanegra (9 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Esta es una oportunidad de oro para cargar.



eso me dije hace dos dias cuando bajo BTC de los 10.000 y entré con mis penultimas reservas de fiat y mira ahora ::


----------



## Patanegra (9 Mar 2018)

casera dijo:


> Relax que la semana que viene empiezan las supermegasubidas



qué te hace pensar eso?


----------



## davitin (9 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> qué te hace pensar eso?



Patanegra, no entres aqui buscando respuestas, dejate llevar::


----------



## casera (9 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> qué te hace pensar eso?



Analisis de gente mas lista que yo, que sabe mas que yo, y que maneja informacion que yo no tengo. 

Mirate por ejemplo los analisis de este tio, ultimamente lo clava: 

Marius Land (top20cryptos.com)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Mar 2018)

Estoy tentado en pillar más IOTAS y acercarme así, al millar...pero ¿me espero a que bajen más y asi, promediar a la baja ?...ienso::ouch:


----------



## KENSHIN (9 Mar 2018)

Mientras que suba de nuevo , no pasa nada, pero jode bastante ver como baja en picado.


----------



## davitin (9 Mar 2018)

Yo no se si meterle a los chicharros con infulas que tengo por ahi...datum y pareto estan que te cagas a 3 centavos...con cuatro duros te haces con todos, y esas llegaran a valer algun dolar que otro por unidad...sonm igual, tirado de precio, iota tambien, iot chain regalao (aunque a esta no se si meterle mas o que, lo mismo se va a tomar por culo)...


----------



## easyridergs (9 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Voy a abrir un nuevo tema para los que os guste el apalancamiento a través de BITFINEX, para que veáis como se gana y pierde dinero en subidas y bajadas. ¿Que os parece? En plan simulación.
> 
> Os dejo el link donde lo iré colgando.
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...ing-apalancamiento-btc-y-cortos-bitfinex.html



Cuidado con el apalancamiento que después vienen los lloros.


----------



## traianus (9 Mar 2018)

Yo creo que ya hemos tocado suelo, hay dos bullish engulfins muy solidos en velas de 30', Soporte fuerte en 8400. .-)


----------



## juli (9 Mar 2018)

Ya sé que es jodido y tal...pero coño, qué capacidá mimética habemus con el contexto de turno , joder... Ni las criptos arriba son el fiat correspondiente ( hasta que se cobre )...ni abajo su equivalencia pasa a establecerse en boñigas de cabra. Un poquito de por favor, que aquí no se ha visto NADA NUEVO.

Esta primavera-verano habrá productos Blockchian OPERATIVOS a nivel global. Y dispondrán RESULTADOS de esta tecnología para el público en cada esquina del planeta.

Será el momento de quitar las caretas a Plasmas, EVolutions, LN, etc...ahí, se acabó la conversa. Y éso creará un sector que araiga muchísimo más fiat del manejado hasta ahora : Parcialmente ?...OK, perfectamente posible que unos pillen y otros, al tacho...pero el cap general será el de un sector perfectamente OPERATIVO y en expansión, dualidá que no hemos visto hasta ahora.

EL resto , juicios cada 3/4 de hora, es meterse el dedo en la úlcera...como cuando te duele una muela...y le das caña con la lengua. Masoquisimo puro y duro.

Para mí, sin forofismos, Plasma es la opción nº1 ...porque la cascada de ETH ya tiene CIENTOS de aplicaciones en la nevera, ya listas...y si su plataforma las soporta a buen ritmo, ni siquiera el anunciado, el asalto de opciones reales para el público se amplificará brutalmente. Y creo que sólo ETH tiene hoy esa opción A UN PASO. ( LN, Ardor,Neo...no están a un paso , sino A UN PASO de estar A UN PASO ). Plasma no es subir un escalón, sino instalar la correa de transmisión entre 2 cripto-entes gigantes : La plataforma de ETherem y SUS TOKENS. Plasma es un clik que cerrará Y ACTIVARÁ ese circuito, cuyas partes están ya hechas.

Por otro lado, no creo que el próximo empujón serio se haga una criba de proyectos y se vayan directamente al carajo. Nada me indica que proyectos de sgunda fila no puedan seguir desarrolándose NI interrelacionándose con las TOP una vez operativas en una estructura escalable de cascada...aunque lo que sí es perfcetamente posible es que la pasta tienda a volcarse arriba, como hasta ahora PERO SIN EL MONOPOLIO de Nakamoto.

En fin...el hobbit lleva EONES sin mojarse el culo públicamente...pero sin duda alguna, currando a mil en silencio. Como para no esperar ná de ello...ni de la infraestructura propagandística de la castuza global, que está en el club. Recuerdo que en el último post linkado a la hoja de ruta de Plasma , la amplificación de tps se estimaba en un x15.000 respecto a lasprstaciones actuales. ( con el margen de subida exponencial que ello acarrearía caso de cumplir previsiones sólo en parte ).

Palomitax.

---------- Post added 09-mar-2018 at 14:08 ----------

Por cierto...le ha costado, pero ETH pasa el 1.5 respecto a Dash.

Vamos viendo..


----------



## easyridergs (9 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ya sé que es jodido y tal...pero coño, qué capacidá mimética habemus con el contexto de turno , joder... Ni las criptos arriba son el fiat correspondiente ( hasta que se cobre )...ni abajo su equivalencia pasa a establecerse en boñigas de cabra. Un poquito de por favor, que aquí no se ha visto NADA NUEVO.
> 
> Esta primavera-verano habrá productos Blockchian OPERATIVOS a nivel global. Y dispondrán RESULTADOS de esta tecnología para el público en cada esquina del planeta.
> 
> ...



Hombre en cuanto a adopción Eth lleva como un maratón por delante de Ardor y medio con respecto a Neo pero en cuanto a tecnología pues no. Plasma será algo casi tan bueno como lo que ya tiene Ardor, y Neo por lo visto está demasiado verde, de los chinos no me fío. Y eso de las x15000 tps no me lo creo ni borracho. Eso solo puede pasar con IOTA, quizas Nano o Digybite, las blockchains normales no podrán con eso nunca.


----------



## juli (9 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Hombre en cuanto a adopción Eth lleva como un maratón por delante de Ardor y medio con respecto a Neo pero en cuanto a tecnología pues no. Plasma será algo casi tan bueno como lo que ya tiene Ardor, y Neo por lo visto está demasiado verde, de los chinos no me fío. Y eso de las x15000 tps no me lo creo ni borracho. Eso solo puede pasar con IOTA, quizas Nano o Digybite, las blockchains normales no podrán con eso nunca.



El link estuvo abierto hace cosa de un mes. Me pareció muy interesante, pero no leí ninguna objeción a lo que exponía.

Comentaba que pasaría de 7...a 100.000tps , y que éstas eran el doble de VISA, que andaba en 50.000...y así acepté los datos.

Respeto a teconología superior, nuncame fijo demasiado en ello para un asalto rotundo e inmediato...de hecho, en cualquier sector suele ser secundario ( y habitualmente absorvida por la oferta con más recursos comerciales , que se lleva el gato al agua).

Veo los pasos que se comentan de ARDOR y suena bien...y ni ella u otras se me ocurre cuestionarlas tecnicamente. Lo que siempre veo en ETH , sin conspiranoias de chichinabo, es su capacidad de desenvolver un asalto en toda regla al sector en cero coma. 

Un monopolio de facto no se decide por excelencas técnicas...sino por contactos y recursos. Si ETH tiene los suficientes para ser una BUENA propuesta técnica, con los contactos debidos, cuento. Y ese es el elemento clave que veo desde que conozco ETH.


----------



## paketazo (9 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Hombre en cuanto a adopción Eth lleva como un maratón por delante de Ardor y medio con respecto a Neo pero en cuanto a tecnología pues no. Plasma será algo casi tan bueno como lo que ya tiene Ardor, y Neo por lo visto está demasiado verde, de los chinos no me fío. Y eso de las x15000 tps no me lo creo ni borracho. Eso solo puede pasar con IOTA, quizas Nano o Digybite, las blockchains normales no podrán con eso nunca.



Si Dash lleva a cabo su plan...que espero que de una vez vaya fijando y cumpliendo plazo, este sería el desenlace:

bloques 400mb = 4k TPS (transacciones por segundo)

Estamos hablando onchain, nada de capas, ni similares.

400MB parece una locura cuando hoy nos movemos entre 1Mb y 8Mb, pero Dash obligará a sus masternodos a ponerse al día con equipos de altas prestaciones.

Quién quiera ser masternodo y cobrar por ello, deberá invertir.

Hablamos de una cadena inmutable, descentralizada y segura...sé que hay monedas que darán más TPS, ahora la duda está en saber si cumplen los requisitos, y si realmente el mercado precisará algún día eso (me recuerda a los megapíxeles de las cámaras de fotos...daba igual la lente, el formato RAW, los objetivos...la gente se volvió loca con los megapíxeles, daba igual que la cámara en si fuera una basura) 

Lo que sí está claro es que si los precios del chiringo siguen a la baja durante años, no será viable, pues la inversión requerirá más que el retorno.

Por cierto, hay que darle la razón a Clapham...no hay volumen, ni para abajo ni para arriba.

Los holders no sueltan ni una, y eso debe de joder tanto a los bots que arrastran a la baja a ver si dan con el filón...yo no suelto ni una, he venido para lo que he venido, y lo que tenía que cambiar a cochino fiat, ya lo hice en su día...el resto es para "el nuevo paradigma" :


----------



## juli (9 Mar 2018)

Siguiendo la contrarreloj, más filantropía castuza por el provecito criptoadepto. ( Y este es el marco donde creo que ETH podría moverse como pez en el agua - ojo, de cerrar tratos puntuales con dinosaurios comerciales globales , cuestión que no me canso de repetir, veo capaz a bastantes y en cualquier momento - ).

Mexico

---------- Post added 09-mar-2018 at 17:55 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Me gusta como se comporta BTC2=LTC



Lee trincará. Por lo civil o lo criminal, trincará.


----------



## Gurney (9 Mar 2018)

Conocéis alguna página donde se vean cruces entre sí de coins diferentes del BTC ?


----------



## juli (9 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Si Dash ...



Nunca he caído en la polarización/asociación fácil entre Dash y PIVX, proyectos ambos bien distintos, en mi opinión.

Ahora bien, creo que una salida a saco de Evolution convertiría a PIVX, DADA SU OPERATIVA ACTUAL Y EL ROADMAP PARA ESTE AÑO, en una perita en dulce...y su margen de revalorización es ...ufff...sin palabras.

Por cierto...el intríngulis del precio en PIVX da risa. Y no lo veo baladí ( iwal que no lo ves tú, por lo posteado...aunque creo que un lanzamiento global daría una nueva dimensión económca al proyecto, Y TAL , que cualquier himbersión para rentabilizar Mnodes, también daría risa )


----------



## sabueXo (9 Mar 2018)

¿Que opinión tenéis de phore y su masternode?, ¿merece la pena?


----------



## plus ultra (9 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo que sí está claro es que si los precios del chiringo siguen a la baja durante años, no será viable, pues la inversión requerirá más que el retorno.



Es un dato que nunca he tenido claro para poder llegar a ponerle a BTC un precio "suelo",lo que cuesta minar un BTC no es igual en españa,venezuela o china el sacar un precio medio es bastante dificil.

A los mineros de españa por ejemplo que les he preguntado no me podian especificar beneficio neto ya que ha todos les salia la luz gratis :fiufiu:



Cofound.it CFI la tenemos "baratita" este mes saca una plataforma Auctus: La primera plataforma de planes de jubilación del mundo con activos tradicionales y criptomonedas, impulsada por contratos inteligentes y asesoría robo y el mes que viene otra Etherisc: una plataforma de seguros descentralizada.



PACcoin top 3 con dos cojones,ha bajado dominance de BTC de 42 a 38.


----------



## juli (9 Mar 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Que opinión tenéis de phore y su masternode?, ¿merece la pena?




Todo pasa por su marketplace en prueba.

Ello irá dando a medida de su proyecto. Si son serios, es un bombón...pero hay riesgo inneable de pachanguita.

Sus wallets aún son palabras menores ...pero las ha doblado e un par de meses y está en precios asequibles ( cuando se veía un Mnode a 80.000 pavos, las perspectivas de nuevos usuarios - su staking es bien jugoso - eran nulas ).

Con ese supply , el Zpiv y siendo curiositos, yo tengo interés para aguantar cuando menos un par de vueltas ( vengo de céntimos, ojo ).


----------



## PREDATOR (9 Mar 2018)

*PCCOIN en el numero 3 en coinmarketcap...
*

el que metio 20 Euros hace 1 dia ahora tiene 120.000Euros....

*Edit; Ha sido un burg.*















Imgur: The magic of the Internet


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Mar 2018)

PREDATOR dijo:


> *PCCOIN en el numero 3 en coinmarketcap...
> *
> 
> el que metiese 20 Euros hace 1 dia ahora tendria 120.000Euros....
> ...



Eso es un bug de coinmarketcap.


----------



## sabueXo (9 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Todo pasa por su marketplace en prueba.
> 
> Ello irá dando a medida de su proyecto. Si son serios, es un bombón...pero hay riesgo inneable de pachanguita.
> 
> ...



¿Y viniendo de céntimos en Phore no vas a por masternode?

Ando mirando para intentar montar uno (Phore se me va mucho de presupuesto), pero mirando un poco, hablan de Alqo y Copico.


----------



## juli (9 Mar 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Y viniendo de céntimos en Phore no vas a por masternode?



Nunca he dicho que lo tenga o no.

De cualquier modo, ya he explicado cien veces cómo hacerse con 1 gratis. Pillas 2, haces roi y te quedas uno.

En fin...en Phore, me quedaré unas vueltas de tiovivo...y a ver por dónde tiran.


----------



## san_miguel (9 Mar 2018)

Creo que a BTC aún le quedan entre 24 y 36 horas para formar suelo y empezar a recuperar.


----------



## kudeiro (9 Mar 2018)

como es que ontology tiene mas volumen que ETH en Binance? los pumps ahora son atomicos?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (9 Mar 2018)

kudeiro dijo:


> como es que ontology tiene mas volumen que ETH en Binance? los pumps ahora son atomicos?



Diría que tiene un concurso con premios para quien tradee más (se hace en muchos exchanges). Una vez acabado el concurso el volumen se suele ir al jodido suelo.


----------



## kudeiro (9 Mar 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Diría que tiene un concurso con premios para quien tradee más (se hace en muchos exchanges). Una vez acabado el concurso el volumen se suele ir al jodido suelo.



es verdad, sale en la portada de binance jeje


----------



## lurker (9 Mar 2018)

kudeiro dijo:


> como es que ontology tiene mas volumen que ETH en Binance? los pumps ahora son atomicos?



salió ayer a exchanges, tiene un hype del 15. Llegó a los 3$ y pico , en ese momento mis 1000ont del airdrop eran 3000 eurazos , ::

por cierto si hacéis trade de 100 ont (comprar o vender) en Huobi os darán 100 cuando acabe el plazo ( si es que todavía quedan, son 20.000 personas las que pueden acceder como máximo así que igual quedan todavía )


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (9 Mar 2018)

Lo de Paccoin es que han modificado su moneda, han cambiado las nuevas a 1 x 1000 de las viejas, pero Coinmarketcap no ha hecho bien el cambio. La gente que tuvieran Paccoin en sus carteras ahora tienen la moneda nueva, pero en cantidad dividida entre 1000.Por éso el precio se ha multiplicado por 1000,porque tienen 1000 veces menos. Coinmarketcap la ha cagado al calcular los circulating supply, precios y más...


----------



## juli (9 Mar 2018)

Va un offtopik de "medio"coña...que no spam ( vengo de discutir en Mybit...en fin...cháchara a gogó, que es de gratix )

Un efecto secundario en toda regla ...y es la puta verdá.

Después de andar en PIVX...entro al discord de otras coins y me da la impresión de que se tocan los wevos a 4 manos. Hcaen una chuminadita y parece que han movido el fucking Everest, maifrén.

Los pIvians del hilo sabrán de qué hablo.


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ya sé que es jodido y tal...pero coño, qué capacidá mimética habemus con el contexto de turno , joder... Ni las criptos arriba son el fiat correspondiente ( hasta que se cobre )...ni abajo su equivalencia pasa a establecerse en boñigas de cabra. Un poquito de por favor, que aquí no se ha visto NADA NUEVO.
> 
> Esta primavera-verano habrá productos Blockchian OPERATIVOS a nivel global. Y dispondrán RESULTADOS de esta tecnología para el público en cada esquina del planeta.
> 
> ...



juli, pueden convivir eth y ardor sin problemas...

ardor tiene smart contracts preestablecidos...es decir, para hacer un dapp solo existe un juego de contratos que puedes usar, esto hace que programar una dapp en ardor sea mucho más fácil que en eth que los contratos te los tienes que programar desde 0, y por tanto, programar en ardor es más barato.

haciendo un símil con programacion de una web, eth sería equivalente a programarse una web desde 0 , picando código php y javascript, ardor sería hacer una web usando WordPress o uno similar. A día de hoy, WordPress o similar es el 50% de todas las web. 

con este simil si es posible que eth con plasma y ardor convivan sin problemas.... todo va a depender de las necesidades de la blockchain, es decir, necesita una programación fácil, rápido, estándar y barata, entonces uso ardor, necesita una blockchain especializada y compleja, entonces uso eth


----------



## juli (9 Mar 2018)

*@jorgitonew*


Nunca lo he descartado. Comentaba acerca de las particulares posibilidades de despliegue de ETH, es todo.


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Nunca he dicho que lo tenga o no.
> 
> De cualquier modo, ya he explicado cien veces cómo hacerse con 1 gratis. Pillas 2, haces roi y te quedas uno.
> 
> En fin...en Phore, me quedaré unas vueltas de tiovivo...y a ver por dónde tiran.



a qué te refieres con hacerte uno gratis?? esa lección me la he perdido, la puedes repetir, por favor??

---------- Post added 09-mar-2018 at 21:26 ----------




juli dijo:


> Va un offtopik de "medio"coña...que no spam ( vengo de discutir en Mybit...en fin...cháchara a gogó, que es de gratix )
> 
> Un efecto secundario en toda regla ...y es la puta verdá.
> 
> ...



zoin también curran bien y el discord es muy activo y muy bueno


----------



## juli (9 Mar 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> a qué te refieres con hacerte uno gratis?? esa lección me la he perdido, la puedes repetir, por favor??
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-mar-2018 at 21:26 ----------
> 
> zoin también curran bien y el discord es muy activo y muy bueno



Bueno, nada de lección,lógica pura..

Si ves DE LEJOS un proyecto con Mnodes...te pillas 2 antes de que pumpee ...y un ROIx3 o más no es nada complicado ( o no lo ha sido hasta ahora ).

Dejas dentro uno y te sale gratis...es todo. Si chuta, perfecto...y si no, más "caja extra" en su día.

Phore,por ejemplo, se hizo tranquilamente como un x12 desde salida. Yo entré en 0,7 y saqué 2/3 en 7$. 

Y un placer, vamos...


----------



## juli (9 Mar 2018)

*Negrofuturo*

- LTC no es sólo una fusilada de BTC ( que sí ). Es , por su "centralización" , un BTC gestionable ( y éso es un BTC2...a merced de tu capricho, o sea, una bomba comercial para alguien con posibles para un asalto global a la blockchain "BTC bueno" en ristre...  :o ).

( por cierto...BTC/LTC por debajo del 1:50 )


- Puedes dar un vistazo y comentar la situación actual de ENIGMA ? ( acabo de leer a un sobráo habitual de su discord que apunta a 50K ENIGMA para un Mnode )


----------



## easyridergs (10 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Si Dash lleva a cabo su plan...que espero que de una vez vaya fijando y cumpliendo plazo, este sería el desenlace:
> 
> bloques 400mb = 4k TPS (transacciones por segundo)
> 
> ...



Como bien dices bloques de 400mb es una burrada. A ver como cojones se mueve eso. Seguro que me equivoco pero me da que van alreves, la tendencia es que los nodos se puedan mover con equipitos tipo raspberry que casi no consumen y estos plantean que el nodo tiene que ser un equipo pepino, no lo veo. En IOTA dentro de poco te podras montar un nodo con una raspberry, ahora no es posible por su poca potencia, esta es la tendencia, no alreves.

Además, como solucionan el crecimiento de la cadena de bloques, ahora no hay problema porque su uso es muy pequeño, pero si la utiliza todo dios tendrá un tamaño brutal. A ver si alguien lo puede explicar.


----------



## trancos123 (10 Mar 2018)

*NEM vs Ethereum: ¿por qué migramos de Blockchain en Tutellus?*
NEM vs Ethereum: ¿por qué migramos de Blockchain en Tutellus?

Muy interesante y nada técnico, dadle una ojeada !


----------



## san_miguel (10 Mar 2018)

Notición 

China lanzará su propio bitcoin con el respaldo del banco central

Comprar NEO

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (10 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Como bien dices bloques de 400mb es una burrada. A ver como cojones se mueve eso. Seguro que me equivoco pero me da que van alreves, la tendencia es que los nodos se puedan mover con equipitos tipo raspberry que casi no consumen y estos plantean que el nodo tiene que ser un equipo pepino, no lo veo. En IOTA dentro de poco te podras montar un nodo con una raspberry, ahora no es posible por su poca potencia, esta es la tendencia, no alreves.
> 
> Además, como solucionan el crecimiento de la cadena de bloques, ahora no hay problema porque su uso es muy pequeño, pero si la utiliza todo dios tendrá un tamaño brutal. A ver si alguien lo puede explicar.



Lo tienes explicado en su página web.

Es más sencillo de lo que piensas.

(supongamos en un futuro Dash a 1500$ por ejemplo)...ya no te pongo burradas como 5000$, si no un precio ya visto.

un 7% anual nos da por nodo 105.000$

¿que harías tu por ganar un rendimiento así anualmente?

Yo personalmente me monto una sala con el mejor ordenador del mercado a lo que le sumo 50 SSD de 1Tb y la RAM que haga falta...que me puede costar ¿15.000 $ como inicio de inversión?

La seguridad que darían 4800 nodos distribuidos y con esa potencia, no está a la altura de ninguna otra coin.

IOTA tiene otro plan diferente, ¿mejor plan?

Pues no lo sé, eso solo el tiempo nos lo dirá...todo dependerá del compromiso de los usuarios del proyecto.

Lo que sí te aseguro es que a día de hoy, los nodos de Dash, no están comprometidos...si no , lo siguiente.

Como prueba tienes varios fondos de capital riesgo dispuestos a llevar su inversión hasta dónde haga falta...saben que si cuadran este círculo, parirán una cadena segura, rápida, y con una gran capacidad de TPS.

Sea como sea, tendremos tiempo de ir comprobándolo a medida que el tamaño de bloque aumente...si se ve que no hay compromiso pues se cambia el plan de ruta.

Un saludo


----------



## easyridergs (10 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo tienes explicado en su página web.
> 
> Es más sencillo de lo que piensas.
> 
> ...



Sino digo que no pueda ser, pero el asunto está en el consumo energético, de eso la gracia de una raspberry. No creo que se pueda vender como muy ecológico salas llenas de mega pcs para validar y dar seguridad una red. Lo ecofriendly es el futuro y ese planteamiento no lo veo que encaje, el futuro dirá.


----------



## paketazo (10 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Sino digo que no pueda ser, pero el asunto está en el consumo energético, de eso la gracia de una raspberry. No creo que se pueda vender como muy ecológico salas llenas de mega pcs para validar y dar seguridad una red. Lo ecofriendly es el futuro y ese planteamiento no lo veo que encaje, el futuro dirá.



Piensa en los servidores de google, microsoft, amazon, Santander, BBVA u otros cientos de empresas...esto sería al cambio una coña comparado con estos monstruos y el consumo que conlleva y nadie se plantea.

No dejes que te coman el coco con la ecología, y menos cuando hay dinero de por medio.

IOTA ha tomado un camino diferente, ni mejor ni peor, hay sitio para casi todo, y el destino piensa que es la adopción basada en la usabilidad y sencillez.

Dash tiene eso claro, sabe que crear la mejor coin implica que la pueda usar nuestra abuela...y la mía, si viviera, puedes tener por seguro que si le hablo de raspberry como mucho pensaría en una fruta y si le hablo de bloques mega de 400MB pues ya ni te cuento.

Sea como sea, estoy atento a IOTA y sus avances, y espero que sigáis trayendo aquí todo lo bueno y malo que encontréis al respecto.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (10 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo ecofriendly es el futuro ...



Ecofrinedly pa'que la borregada muertita de jambre ocupe su capacidá craneana en mundos mejores ( que no están en éste ).

Si hay tute ( $ )...hay matute y cola pa'trincarlo.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Mar 2018)

Creo que te equivocas, ecofriendly es ya negocio presente y más que va a ser en el futuro. Una nueva tecnología que se precie como tal tiene que ser percibida como sostenible medioambientalmente, sino lo es simplemente no va a tener futuro. Montar nodos con un consuno de energía equiparable a equipos de los 90, aunque tengan mucho más rendimiento, no va a tener futuro en la década que viene y menos cuando ya hay alternativas tecnologícas a día de hoy que funcionan con equipitos de bajo consumo. Guste o no vamos en dirección al autoconsumo energético y eso necesita equipos de muy bajo consumo.


----------



## juli (10 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas, ecofriendly es ya negocio presente y más que va a ser en el futuro



...y quién niega éso ?

Cuando haya pastrollón en juego...ecofriendly o no...a la butxaka. Que es OTRA historia ( y la de tóa la vida, vamox...).

Que entre robinjudismos, ecos y tal y tal...parece que la blockchain nos va a imbuír en un baño de pureza...y no nos quedan chanchullos por ver ni ná. :rolleye:

Vuelvo a lo de ayer...que además, creo que fue contigo : Pa'cortar el queso, EL GORDO...contactos & recursos ( y los malabares a que se preste todo ello ).


----------



## besto (10 Mar 2018)

Estamos en tendencia bajista y ha sido una semana dificil pero... desde ayer estamos subiendo otra vez y en 7620 euros (raya phi de negrofuturo en euros) se esta haciendo un buen soporte, como nos de por subir un poco fuerte hoy y mañana nos plantamos otra vez en la directriz bajista en torno a 9100 y cerramos la semana formando un martillo en grafico semanal.... podría ser una ruptura al alza definitiva y subir bastante la proxima semana.
No digo que vaya a ocurrir seguro, pero es una opcion... entrar a estos niveles con stop loss en 7400-7500 podria no ser una mala jugada.


----------



## silverwindow (10 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Notición
> 
> China lanzará su propio bitcoin con el respaldo del banco central
> 
> ...



Por?
No veo relacion alguna con NEO en la noticia?


----------



## juli (10 Mar 2018)

Paragon...enésima zumbada desde 0,23 /0,25.

Enésima...y una cuajará.

Como vuelva a bajar de 0,25, doblo.

Ayákadakualo.


----------



## Patanegra (10 Mar 2018)

..............


----------



## Patanegra (10 Mar 2018)

Napoleon X (NPX) ya cotiza en IDEX, como es posible, aun no he recibido los token por los que les habia enviado 0.5 ETH, alguien sabe?

edito: tenia la direccion equivocada del token


----------



## besto (10 Mar 2018)

besto dijo:


> Estamos en tendencia bajista y ha sido una semana dificil pero... desde ayer estamos subiendo otra vez y en 7620 euros (raya phi de negrofuturo en euros) se esta haciendo un buen soporte, como nos de por subir un poco fuerte hoy y mañana nos plantamos otra vez en la directriz bajista en torno a 9100 y cerramos la semana formando un martillo en grafico semanal.... podría ser una ruptura al alza definitiva y subir bastante la proxima semana.
> No digo que vaya a ocurrir seguro, pero es una opcion... entrar a estos niveles con stop loss en 7400-7500 podria no ser una mala jugada.



Uouououo...meeec!


----------



## Patanegra (10 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> MODO CLAPHAM OFF
> 
> Segun esta informacion Napoleon X es un scam
> y el CEO se ha largado con la pasta . Aqui la discusion de hace 2 dias
> ...



un judio cometiendo un fraude? imposible :8: :no:

si ya los he recibido, tenia una direccion equivocada. Eso si cotizan debajo de la ICO por el momento

---------- Post added 10-mar-2018 at 20:03 ----------

cual es el mejor momento para vender los token obtenidos en una ICO? cuando salen en el primer exchange mierdero y poniendo ordenes de venta escalonadas cada vez mas altas hasta que cotice en un exchange grande? o esperar a que coticen en un gran exchange y entonces venderlas?


----------



## san_miguel (10 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> un judio cometiendo un fraude? imposible :8: :no:
> 
> si ya los he recibido, tenia una direccion equivocada. Eso si cotizan debajo de la ICO por el momento
> 
> ...



Dales un tiempo 4 o 5 meses


----------



## sabueXo (10 Mar 2018)

besto dijo:


> Uouououo...meeec!



¿Qué quiere decir eso, que sigue para abajo?


----------



## plus ultra (10 Mar 2018)

Bittrex sigue haciendo limpieza hoy le ha tocado a :GCR,PDC,CPC y CLUB el que tenga monedillas de poco volumen que repase su cartera por que el cualquier momento deslistan y bajon.


----------



## san_miguel (10 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> un judio cometiendo un fraude? imposible :8: :no:
> 
> si ya los he recibido, tenia una direccion equivocada. Eso si cotizan debajo de la ICO por el momento
> 
> ...


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (10 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> MODO CLAPHAM OFF
> 
> Segun esta informacion Napoleon X es un scam
> y el CEO se ha largado con la pasta . Aqui la discusion de hace 2 dias
> ...




Yo ya tengo mis napoleonx, el Ceo, manda gmails cada 2 días contando novedades y en breve estará en Hitbtc
Nunca venderé nada en Idex, está bien para comprar, no para vender, todo sale ahí a precio de Ico e incluso menos.


----------



## besto (10 Mar 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Qué quiere decir eso, que sigue para abajo?



Como decía en un post anterior había puesto stop loss en 7400 y ha saltado. Perdidos 200 euros por bitcoin vendido. Si es que no me sé estar quieto....

La verdad es que no se ve nada bien el tema, este finde estaba a huevo para haber montado una vuelta en V de las caidas de esta semana y romper la directriz bajista pero no hay nada de chicha.

No me extrañaria que se vaya a probar los minimos...


----------



## besto (10 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham lo lleva diciendo desde el siglo XII
> Esto va para abajo , game over ...adios muchachos .. tra la la chim pum
> Las ballenas que subieron el precio a 20K han hecho caja ...
> y estas subidas que vemos son esas mismas ballenas que usando
> ...



Pero si esto se va definitivamente para abajo significa que ya no me retiro con 42 palos y que voy a tener que seguir currando como un joputa hasta los 70 por lo menos?

Caguenlaputa, con lo feliz que estaba yo en navidades con el cuento de la lechera pensando en vender mis raiblocks a 100, mis qash a 10, mis byteball a 3000... y retirarme en unos meses...:


----------



## hoppe (11 Mar 2018)

besto dijo:


> Pero si esto se va definitivamente para abajo significa que ya no me retiro con 42 palos y que voy a tener que seguir currando como un joputa hasta los 70 por lo menos?
> 
> Caguenlaputa, con lo feliz que estaba yo en navidades con el cuento de la lechera pensando en vender mis raiblocks a 100, mis qash a 10, mis byteball a 3000... y retirarme en unos meses...:



No creo ni mucho menos que sea definitivamente, si yo fuera ballena y hubiera hecho caja en 20k, ¿No querría hacer caja luego en 50k?

@besto, en vez de usar SL (que es muy fácil que te los salten) es mejor alternativa poner órdenes de compra en niveles fibo. Por ejemplo, tengo abiertas órdenes en los 3 fibos que faltan para la corrección hasta el último suelo en diario, 6550, 5750 y 4700 euros. Lo más probable es que haga doble suelo y suba de nuevo hasta la directriz del canal alcista, donde ya se verá que pasa. Y si no,me como mi owned.

@Negrofuturo, si te fijas en eth, ha ido a buscar la EMA 200 en diario, cómo está haciendo desde enero del año pasado. Incluso cuando en junio corrigió de 400$ a 140$ también esa EMA hizo de soporte.


----------



## juli (11 Mar 2018)

hoppe dijo:


> eth, ha ido a buscar la EMA 200 en diario, cómo está haciendo desde enero del año pasado. Incluso cuando en junio corrigió de 400$ a 140$ también esa EMA hizo de soporte.



donde caería éso ahora ? podrias adjuntar un gráfico ?


----------



## san_miguel (11 Mar 2018)

Aquí os dejo los próximos soportes que se puede encontrar BTC, os señalo el que no debemos perder o nos metemos en el abismo. Aún puede bajar másel estocástico está girado hacia abajo como señalo, y sobre todo el gráfico diario sigue a la baja como ahora os pondré.







Aquí el gráfico diario, estamos aún bajando como veis en la elipse verde, y la linea roja del estocástico aun no ha llegado a cero, es decir aún creo que le queda bajada. 

Pero eso no es lo peor que puede pasar, fijaros en la anterior onda del estocástico en la zona de la elipse amarilla, estuvo en sobreventa un mes, si ese patrón se repite (que espero que no sea así) nos vamos a los 3.500-4.000. 

Si llega al soporte que no debemos perder, hay que estar atentos en ese punto y ver como se comporta, pero como digo..primero tiene que llegar a ese soporte que está en torno a los 6.670 usd aprox.


----------



## plus ultra (11 Mar 2018)

El fork de XMR ha sido pospuesto al 30 de abril en el bloque 1564965, segun ellos para dar tiempo a los usuarios y que esten preparados debido a lo pesado de su wallet y tambien para que los exchanges puedan estar listos para el reparto.


Misterios del criptoworld, que hace esta alt ATMC desde enero con volumen diarios de 100 millones $?


----------



## paketazo (11 Mar 2018)

*Clapham* en vez de soltar tanta paja, estudia un poco.

Top 100 Richest Bitcoin Addresses and Bitcoin distribution

Cuando hables de ballenas soltando, antes mírate los top 100 de holders de las principales coins...empezando por BTC por ejemplo.

Cuando veas que se desprenden de ellos sobre todo los acumulados durante 2015-2016 y 2017 para lograr cochino fiat, pasate por el foro a acojonar al personal por que el algoritmo es humo.

Lo único que mueve hoy el mercado fiat, es la calderilla que hay en los exchangers, lo gordo está a salvo de todo este tinglado engañoso del fiat.

*juli* no puedo contestarte por el rollo de los 5M de $ que te debo, tienes el correo lleno de morralla :bla:


----------



## Esflinter (11 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ni un misero THANKS



Por que el clapham es muy cansino. Muy cansino


----------



## species8472 (11 Mar 2018)

Yo sigo opinando que llega a los 6000, para repetir 2014/2015 y quedarse lateral. Próxima explosión a lo 2017 en 2020 coincidiendo con:

1) Fin de ciclo económico y comienzo de crisis/ recesión. Fiat huyendo en masa al btc
2) Materialización real y expansión entre el gran público de las Dapps que han surgido en 2017/2018

BTC haciendo un x10 o x20 para irse a los 100K y las alts exitosas haciendo un x10 de media (algunas incluso x100 o más) respecto al btc para hacer un x100 respecto al euro o dollar. Pero en 2020. Dudo que antes, hay que digerir la orgía de 2017


----------



## juli (11 Mar 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Yo sigo opinando que llega a los 6000, para repetir 2014/2015 y quedarse lateral. Próxima explosión a lo 2017 en 2020 coincidiendo con:
> 
> 1) Fin de ciclo económico y comienzo de crisis/ recesión. Fiat huyendo en masa al btc
> 2) Materialización real y expansión entre el gran público de las Dapps que han surgido en 2017/2018
> ...



Bueno...ni los actores en un sector que cada vez beatifican más estados son los humildes frikis de 2010...ni muchos de los proyectos son promesas a años vista. Extrapolar en ambos contextos es muy difícil.

El cap general debería contar con la adopción masiva del particular...y de manos fuertes posicionándose. No veo que esto case mucho en un lateral de años exponiéndote a que quienes van a cortar el queso en un sector cad vez respaldado por el stablishment occidental se marquen el 2demún de turno. (Por cierto, algo dejaba caer paketazo no sé si en ese hilo o el del oro sobre punos críticos en los que están jugando las grandes bolsas...y que podrían representar trasvases de pasta en toda regla hacia otros destinos de himbersión ).

Sí tengo curiosidad en cómo las mierdecillas menores van a integrarse en Shitland , pues posiblementelo de su desaparición sea una solución demasiado obvia. Creo que la escalabilida y comunicación entreblockchains puede crear perfectamete un efecto racimo pero que podría permitir la eistencia de nuevos proyectos ( y menores ) donde , más que trasvasr directamente e irse al tacho, pasen por caja continua y jerarquicamente respecto al Top, que ejercerá constantemente dominancias similares a las que tenía BTC hace un año . 

Por otro lado, parece cada vez más difícil el equilibrio en base a un cap general en proyectos abslutamente pnteros que esán con sus remates de roadmap en la recámara.

En fin...palomitax.


----------



## paketazo (11 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no entiendes que se puede vender sin soltar de golpe 1000 100 o 10.000 BTC

¿eres tan obtuso que no alcanzas a ver la mega acumulación de BTC que se está produciendo entre las manos fuertes?

El paradigma de la apuesta de los holders, no es el fiat, es el consumo final.

Si BTC tiene que pasar a fiat para ser "gastable", es una basura más...sería como tener que pasar oro o plata a fiat para comprarme un viaje a la Habana 

Los holders de BTC no esperan ni desean cambiar a fiat, para eso han tenido tiempo, y los que no creen en el proyecto ya se han ido, o solo quedan para especular.

Como bien dices, y te acepto, no hay volumen...tu lo ves desde la perspectiva de que no entra fiat...podría ser...yo lo veo desde la perspectiva de que a estos precios no se vende BTC.

Sea como sea, ni tu ni yo somos relevantes en la ecuación, solo somos almas cargadas de ignorancia que pretenden encontrar un ápice de luz en medio de la noche para acercarnos y tratar de entender.


Eso sí...aceptando yo que *Clapham* es todo un maestro que nos salvará de caer en tentaciones vacías. ::

Un saludo


----------



## juli (11 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Pero no entiendes que se puede vender sin soltar de golpe 1000 100 o 10.000 BTC



Que si no lo entiende ? Es un trollaco de manual y distorsiona la información para estafar. 

La contabilidá búlgara que altera cotizaciones con 1000 $ sólo es un disparate en los hypes, verdá ? Los dumps son cuatrillones fiat en fuga y tal...

En fin..., cubierto el cupo de tiempo para mongoladas por esta semana. Pa'los novicios y tal...

_____________________

Cuántos consejos de administración estarán valorando ya, igual que muchos lo han hecho en 2017, dedicar generosas partidas al sector blockchain ? 

Un lateral asequible en absoluto debería ser malo per sé. EL orro día lo comentaba sobre Phore : 2 meses abajo...doble de wallets ( y a esperar tiemos mejores ). 

El Jodl en proyectos en los que se haya entrado PRONTO , pero con argumentos y que sigan evolucionando va a ser muy importante si el sector evoluciona al alza a medio-largo plazo ... Insisto : hay que tener MUY en cuenta hasta dónde pueden bajar en los barridos. ( Tu puedes haber saltado por ejemplo, de Dash a 1000 a PIVX a 13...y éso te expone a un recorte de 2/3 ). Mantener el jodl no sólo exprime las posibles subidas...sino que asegura márgenes de caída llevaderos ( Habiendo pilláo Dash o ETH en una cifra no da paz ni ná para momentos como el actual...).


----------



## san_miguel (11 Mar 2018)

Mientras la vela que tenemos formandose en estas 4 horas no se parezca a la otra señalada en la elipse amarilla...no hay nada que hacer. La vela se cierra las 17, luego vengo y veo como cierra.


----------



## san_miguel (11 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Que si no lo entiende ? Es un trollaco de manual y distorsiona la información para estafar.
> 
> La contabilidá búlgara que altera cotizaciones con 1000 $ sólo es un disparate en los hypes, verdá ? Los dumps son cuatrillones fiat en fuga y tal...
> 
> ...



Juli vacia la bandeja de entrada de los mensajes que no puedo enviarte contestación )


----------



## easyridergs (11 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Dame un clapham ... y movere el mundo
> Ahhh sabias palabras . Estais obnubilados y lobotomizados . Peor ...estais esquizofrenizados si creeis el mito del nuevo paradigma
> El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que este hilo era un hilo
> de especulacion con chirraros y mierda de gallina pumpeada ( y dumpeada )
> ...



Vaya domingo estás pasando, cagando en el foro. Eres un amargado. Búscate una vida, nadie te quiere, hueles a mierda, por lo menos dúchate.


----------



## san_miguel (11 Mar 2018)

Parece que algo se mueve, esperamos un par de velas más para confirmación y ver el cierre diario.


----------



## plus ultra (11 Mar 2018)

Estamos esperando una subida de precio como el que reza para que llueva,otros esperan una bajada a 1.000 como buenos españoles de "padegri" no para comprar si no para que se joda el que tiene.

Para que el precio se estabilice o de un pepinazo necesita de otros factores externos adopciones,legalizaciones,regularizaciones... cualquiera diria que el hilo es de traders compulsivos,oscila el precio 1k $ y se ve el cielo y en infierno en 0,

Como seguramente le ocurra muchos por aqui,si lo admito a veces se me pasa por la cabeza lo que he dejado de ganar en $ por no vender,pero son flashes instantáneos, en poco regreso a la realidad y me pongo a ver cosas como esta que son mas gratificantes.

11 de marzo de 2015 BTC 296$
11 de marzo de 2016 BTC 421$ 
11 de marzo de 2017 BTC 1.171$
11 de marzo de 2018 BTC 9.200$

11 de marzo de 2016 ETH 10$
11 de marzo de 2017 ETH 20$
11 de marzo de 2018 ETH 710$

11 de marzo de 2016 DASH 3$
11 de marzo de 2017 DASH 51$
11 de marzo de 2018 DASH 511$




Parece que NEO sigue con algun problema, La red NEO sufre de transacciones que no se transmiten.

https://steemit.com/neo/@cryptosignalsat/la-red-neo-sufre-de-transacciones-que-no-se-transmiten

Interesante en aguante que ha tenido NEM en el semanal mientras el top50 tenemos perdidas del -10% al -30% esta esta en -1%


----------



## besto (11 Mar 2018)

Caguento, mi analisis de ayer se va a acabar cumpliendo pero a mi me han echado en 7400 anoche... grrrrr 

Y ahora qué hacemos? Padentro otra vez?


----------



## silverwindow (11 Mar 2018)

Buf NEO.
Que espabilen porque estos fallos pueden joder bien a una crypto.


----------



## paketazo (11 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Buf NEO.
> Que espabilen porque estos fallos pueden joder bien a una crypto.



Pues ahí la tienes de 6ª y sin demasiado problema. Loq ue me lleva a pensar que aquí las cagadas solo afectan a las coins menores, a las "gordas" dónde hay núcleo duro, parece que la cosa se diluye con relativa facilidad.

Hablando de núcleo duro, el Ver está tardando en prender la mecha y tirar de amiguetes para aupar todavía más a BCH...sabe perfectamente que para la gente mayoritariamente el verdadero BTC será el que logre mayor capitalización de mercado y obligará al resto a ir tras su estela. solo necesita forzar un 8X y luego mantenerse ahí sin que BTC se le suba a la chepa.

Aun que para algunos el verdadero filón es BTC Gold...veremos, pero ver de nuevo el verde eleva a algunos la moral.

Cautela, que aquí las sensaciones van más rápidas que los cohetes en las fallas.

Un saludo


----------



## Boarding_87 (11 Mar 2018)

el próximo pelotazo es Kickcoin, estais avisados! La teneis en kucoin.
Saludos


----------



## orbeo (11 Mar 2018)

Boarding_87 dijo:


> el próximo pelotazo es Kickcoin, estais avisados! La teneis en kucoin.
> Saludos



Pero di porqué.


----------



## silverwindow (11 Mar 2018)

Etherum no tenia previsto ya pasar a POS?
No veo pq btc no podria hacer lo mismo

No es dificil,el consenso para hacerlo si,pq habria fork seguro.


----------



## paketazo (11 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Etherum no tenia previsto ya pasar a POS?
> No veo pq btc no podria hacer lo mismo
> 
> No es dificil,el consenso para hacerlo si,pq habria fork seguro.



Tu hazle caso al troll y su PoS...

Si fuera mejor el PoS ya se habría hecho hace tiempo, creo que fue Mojón quién dio una clase magistral al respecto, y quedó relativamente claro que hoy por hoy, manda el PoW, y quizá alguna opción combinada.

El maestro *Clapham* podría tener ya amasado un cuarto de millón de $$$ en ese tan apreciado fiat para él, si esa bipolaridad de "compro / vendo", no le absolviera la vida.

Pero bueno, a pesar de ser él tan especial, sufre el mal del 99% de la gente...no es firme en su planteamiento, y titubea cada dos por tres en sus decisiones.

De todos modos, con el tiempo que pierde escribiendo aquí, tengo la esperanza de que pille de una puñetera vez un pelotazo de un 100X y deje de tocar los cojones, se vaya a Cuba y monte un hotel guapo con palmeras en la entrada, 20 habitaciones lujosas, una docena de chevys para pasear a los clientes, y en la planta baja un bonito restauran con la langosta como plato especial.

Un saludo


----------



## Gurney (11 Mar 2018)

TRIG desbocado esta tarde-noche, en plan montaña rusa.

Me ha salido bien el mete-saca.


----------



## species8472 (11 Mar 2018)

Boarding_87 dijo:


> el próximo pelotazo es Kickcoin, estais avisados! La teneis en kucoin.
> Saludos



No me extraña. Tal y como está plateado va a llevarse a kickstarter por delante además que el que obliguen a que pueda usarse su coin en todas las blockchains que salgan de su plataforma la puede convertir en un monstruo. Tenía un dinerillo guardado para enigma...tengo que meditar con la almohada si cuando termine la sangría no meter parte en kickcoin


----------



## juli (12 Mar 2018)

Bosque de Sherwood o Big bráda ???

El simple embrión de un microcontrol jamás soñado ya es una declaración de principios en toda regla : Pa'mpezar..."chivateo en el cole".

Lo del libre albedrío se buscará en diccionarios en 10 putos años porque ésto no lo va a conocer ni la puta que lo parió.

Pero wé...por el bien común y los pajarillos trinando, faltaría piú.

Binance Hacker Bounty

Para garantizar una comunidad crypto segura, no podemos simplemente jugar a la defensa. Necesitamos evitar activamente cualquier instancia de pirateo antes de que ocurran, así como también realizar el seguimiento después de los hechos. A pesar de que el intento de piratería contra Binance el 7 de marzo no fue exitoso, estaba claro que se trataba de un esfuerzo organizado a gran escala. Esto necesita ser abordado.

Binance está ofreciendo una recompensa equivalente de $ 250,000 USD a cualquiera que suministre información que conduzca al arresto legal de los piratas informáticos involucrados en el incidente de piratería intentada en Binance el 7 de marzo de 2018.

La primera persona que proporcione información sustancial y pruebas que conduzcan al arresto legal de los piratas informáticos, en cualquier jurisdicción, recibirá el equivalente a $ 250,000 USD en BNB. El tipo de cambio se determinará en el momento de la transferencia.
Proporcione información detallada a bounty@binance.com, así como a las agencias policiales locales.
Si las leyes locales lo permiten, puede permanecer en el anonimato.
Si se usan múltiples fuentes / segmentos de datos para conducir a las detenciones legales finales, la recompensa se puede dividir entre las fuentes. Binance se reserva todos los derechos para dividir el monto de la recompensa, únicamente a nuestra discreción. 

Además, Binance ha asignado actualmente el equivalente a $ 10,000,000 USD en reservas criptográficas para futuras recompensas contra cualquier intento ilegal de piratería en Binance. También hemos invitado a otros intercambios y empresas de cifrado a unirse a nuestra iniciativa. Damos la bienvenida a su participación en cualquier momento.

¡Proteger sus fondos es y siempre ha sido nuestra más alta prioridad!

Le damos las gracias por su apoyo!


----------



## davitin (12 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues ahí la tienes de 6ª y sin demasiado problema. Loq ue me lleva a pensar que aquí las cagadas solo afectan a las coins menores, a las "gordas" dónde hay núcleo duro, parece que la cosa se diluye con relativa facilidad.
> 
> Hablando de núcleo duro, el Ver está tardando en prender la mecha y tirar de amiguetes para aupar todavía más a BCH...sabe perfectamente que para la gente mayoritariamente el verdadero BTC será el que logre mayor capitalización de mercado y obligará al resto a ir tras su estela. solo necesita forzar un 8X y luego mantenerse ahí sin que BTC se le suba a la chepa.
> 
> ...



Pero btc gold no era un truñaco abandonao?


----------



## juli (12 Mar 2018)

Otra de tantas...mira que no esperar a bitcoins en 3 cifras y andar ahí, derrochando... ::

( como andábamos comentando - y en un contexto de , cuando menos, "pikoteo" obvio más que razonable en agentes que meneen grandes capitales - dibuja un escenario de convivencia y múltiples actores/blockchains . Yo creo que la escalabilidá y los cruces hacen más que cuestionable la certeza esa de que sobran ciento y la madre , y que no se debe dar por sentado que desaparezca 3/4 de Shitland , por anodina que sea su aportación...si el sector es caaz de integrarlo...y ab$orverlo )

Por otro lado, el fondo, de chopocientos mil kilazos, hace la ola a ETH...y Stellar para este 2018.

Comcast Makes First Big Bet on a Multi-Blockchain Future - CoinDesk


vagos :

Traductor de Google

*Comcast hace la primera gran apuesta en un futuro de cadenas múltiples*

Comcast apuesta por un mundo con múltiples blockchains.

Revelado exclusivamente a CoinDesk, el brazo de riesgo del gigante de las telecomunicaciones está liderando una inversión inicial de $ 3.3 millones en Blockdaemon, una startup con sede en la ciudad de Nueva York que crea software empresarial para interactuar con una amplia gama de blockchains.

Mientras que Blockdaemon hasta ahora ha permitido a sus clientes desplegar el Corda, el Hyperledger Fabric, Multichain y Quorum de R3, la startup también reveló hoy que está ampliando su soporte para incluir cadenas públicas de bloques también.

Con la introducción del software que permite a las empresas girar rápidamente y admitir nodos en bitcoin y ethereum , la inversión de Comcast en Blockdaemon también es parte de un impulso más amplio para impulsar la innovación empresarial de blockchain.

"Creemos que puede ser un gran negocio y creemos que puede impulsar el crecimiento de otras blockchains", dijo el director general de Comcast Ventures, Gil Beyda. "Tal vez como un subproducto de nuestra inversión en Blockdaemon, tal vez veamos a otras compañías que usan blockchain y buscan inversión".

La inversión, que también contó con la participación de la empresa de capital de riesgo Boldstart Ventures y la empresa blockchain accelerator mState, es la primera empresa de Comcast en una startup de blockchain. Marca el comienzo de lo que la compañía describió anteriormente como un empuje " agresivo " hacia la inversión en blockchain empresarial.

Si bien la estrategia de Comcast Ventures no requiere necesariamente que las compañías de cartera brinden un servicio directo a su compañía matriz por $ 170 mil millones, en este caso, Beyda insinuó que varias subsidiarias podrían beneficiarse de los productos de Blockdaemon.

Beyda, quien se unirá a la junta directiva de Blockdaemon como parte del trato, le dijo a CoinDesk:

"Tenemos mucha gente en Comcast y NBC Universal que están desarrollando aplicaciones de blockchain, y pensamos que era genial que [Blockdaemon] surgiera esencialmente con blockchain como servicio". 

Más blockchains

Si bien esta función llamada "blockchain as a service" no es nueva, las opciones públicas de blockchain reflejan una nueva disposición entre las empresas para explorar la tecnología.

Ya en el año 2016, compañías como Microsoft habían ayudado a acuñar la frase "blockchain as a service" con el lanzamiento de su propio sandbox blockchain con la integración de la nube Azure.

De manera similar, la plataforma de soporte blockchain de Blockdaemon permite a las empresas aumentar los nodos totalmente compatibles desde $ 249 al mes, y parte de la reciente inversión de capital de riesgo se utiliza para subsidiar la adopción de las plataformas bitcoin y ethereum a una tasa de $ 14.99 al mes.

Blockdaemon también planea usar el nuevo capital para duplicar el tamaño del equipo de ingeniería de la compañía de 10 a 20 en los próximos meses, lo que resulta en una duplicación proporcional de la tasa de ejecución corporativa a alrededor de $ 100,000 por mes.

Si bien puede parecer poco probable en este momento que una empresa importante, al menos públicamente, haga girar un nodo de bitcoin o ethereum, no es del todo improbable.

No solo son más las empresas que buscan Ethereum como una cadena de bloques para construir, pero el CEO y fundador de Blockdaemon, Konstantin Richter, señaló a otra cadena de bloques pública, Stellar, también. En octubre, IBM reveló los resultados de una asociación con Stellar que hizo que el fabricante de chips usara la criptomoneda personalizada de Stellar para liquidar transacciones reales.

Como tal, Richter insinuó que una integración Stellar podría ser el siguiente.

"Stellar es importante para nosotros", dijo. "Porque creemos que el ecosistema estelar será el etéreo de este año".
Conseguir acelerado

Como parte de la inversión, Blockdaemon se convirtió formalmente en el primer participante de mState, un acelerador de blockchain empresarial respaldado por Comcast y Boldstart, con soporte técnico y de marketing de IBM.

A lo largo del acelerador de tres meses, Blockdaemon será la primera compañía en probar un campo de entrenamiento, diseñado para garantizar que haya un ajuste entre el mercado de productos y la empresa y las empresas de la lista Fortune 500 que exploran Blockchain.

Mstate planea invertir y hospedar en cinco startups empresariales de blockchain en el acelerador, que ofrecerá lecciones sobre lanzamiento a empresas, así como también proporcionará acceso a una base de datos de líderes de Fortune 500.

Según lo revelado a CoinDesk, mState ha ensamblado un índice empresarial blockchain que califica a 300 compañías que usan un sistema patentado. Si bien parte de ese índice estará disponible para el público, la mayoría de las métricas se ofrecerán exclusivamente a los miembros de mState y otros participantes.

El acelerador de empresas culminará en mayo con una ronda de "citas rápidas" en Nueva York, donde Blockdaemon y los demás participantes se encontrarán con 20 empresas Fortune 500 no identificadas interesadas en seguir explorando blockchain.

El gerente general de Mstate, Rob Bailey, explicó por qué el creciente interés de la empresa en blockchain marca un cambio crucial en la forma en que opera el acelerador, y concluye:

"Hacer que los clientes comprueben la realidad y lo que realmente están dispuestos a pagar es un filtro increíblemente eficaz para poder ver dónde desplegaremos nuestro capital y nuestro tiempo".


----------



## michinato (12 Mar 2018)

Estado de la situación del 12/03/2018 


La capitalización total del mercado está en 390.000 millones de dólares, esto es un 47% desde el máximo de 830.000 millones que alcanzó el 08/01/2018.

En ese mismo periodo Bitcoin ha pasado de 277.000 millones a 162.000 millones de dólares, lo que supone un 58% del valor.

Mi portfolio ahora mismo tiene una valoración en dólares de aproximadamente el 57% del valor que tuvo en máximos. 

Mi riqueza búlgara es francamente inferior, pero el valor en bitcoins es aproximadamente el mismo. Esto me indica que si bien puedo tener mierda de gallina, no es la peor mierda de gallina posible. 


Recuérdate a ti mismo porqué haces esto:


Crees sinceramente que las criptomonedas son el futuro.
No has estado especulando y saltando de una moneda a otra, solo tienes monedas de proyectos que consideras serios y que tienen posibilidades de ser útiles.
Lo que metiste lo hiciste con dinero que no necesitabas. No eres persona de caprichos y no necesitas más fiat ahora mismo.
En el caso de sacar el valor de las criptos al banco, ¿en que lo inviertes en el mundo real? ¿acciones burbujeadas?, ¿depósitos para que te puedan hacer un corralito?, ¿fiat confiscable?, ¿un pisito para alquilarlo? (que pereza ser casero), ¿metales?, etc.
La opción de cambiar las criptos por fiat y dejarlo en el exchange para comprar más barato en el futuro tiene sus problemas:
riesgo de que la cotización suba rápidamente y no vuelvas a poder comprar las criptos que tenías.
riesgo de hackeo o quiebra del exchange.
no te exime de pagar impuestos.
tether ni con un palo

No te has montado en esto para bajarte a medias. Hasta la victoria siempre (que las criptos sean aceptadas como medio de pago de forma masiva en el mundo).


----------



## san_miguel (12 Mar 2018)

Nuestro objetivo para hoy es la resistencia R! a 10.031 usd aprox, sería perfecto llegar a R2 en 10.568







En los pivot semanales, a final de la semana deberíamos llegar al R1 situado en 11.391 usd aprox, pero antes habrá que superar la resistencia de la directriz, será una prueba de fuego.


----------



## Gurney (12 Mar 2018)

TRIG nuevamente se caldea con bots asesinos, echadle un ojo por si queréis hacer un mete saca


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pero btc gold no era un truñaco abandonao?



Era un inciso al maestro *clapham* que la ve como gran pelotazo.

Personalmente no he ni tenido tiempo de mirar a ver de que va la cosa...algo de minería bajo CPU creo recordar.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (12 Mar 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Estado de la situación del 12/03/2018
> 
> 
> La capitalización total del mercado está en 390.000 millones de dólares, esto es un 47% desde el máximo de 830.000 millones que alcanzó el 08/01/2018.
> ...



Pues yo estoy aqui para forrarme, lo de cambiar el mundo me la suda.


----------



## michinato (12 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ...
> 
> Mirando esta posición en BTCs, que hace un año tenía 8BTCs y ahora 170.000..
> 
> ...




Según bitinfocharts, esa dirección pertenece al exchange Bitfinex.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Era un inciso al maestro *clapham* que la ve como gran pelotazo.
> 
> Personalmente no he ni tenido tiempo de mirar a ver de que va la cosa...algo de minería bajo CPU creo recordar.
> 
> Un saludo



La shitcoin por excelencia, Bitcoin gold, buena recomendación... Pronto no estará ni en el top 100.


----------



## plus ultra (12 Mar 2018)

Spoiler






Negrofuturo dijo:


> La mera aplicación del método inductivo deductivo al BTC, con tus datos, permite deducir que *BTC siempre sube.*
> 
> 11 de marzo de 2015 BTC 296$
> 11 de marzo de 2016 BTC 421$
> ...







No te quito ni una coma,solo comentarte que he escrito el post con la intención de dar un poco de motivación al resto de foreros y que no caigan en el FUD de los que no tienen "narices" de entar ahora, o los que no entraron en su momento y ahora solo pasan por aqui a decir que las criptos han caido desde diciembre y bla bla que esto se va a la m... desde 2009 lleva subiendo.

las comparaciones de criptos con oro u otros valores hay que cogerlas con pinzas,el oro por ejemplo,he estado en paises donde no existia ninguna joyeria literalmente pero si he visto niños de 10-12 años con moviles lo que quiero decir es que las criptos hoy pueden llegar a cualquier lugar del mundo el oro no.

Todo lo que sube baja eso esta claro, las criptos estan en crisis? depende de como se mire,japon tambien lleva en crisis 30 años y que mas quisiera yo esa crisis para españa.





Referente a Bitcoin gold abría que tenerla en la mirilla si este Q2 cumplen con su roadmap y su integracion con lightning network podria revalorizare bastante y aunque pensemos que no tiene mucho futuro sabemos como es el mundillo se marcara un x5 minimo.

Zilliqa ZIL echadle un vistazo,noticias este mes.


----------



## silverwindow (12 Mar 2018)

Acojoanante el volumen de tether.. ya lo pueden criticar, pero la verdad es que chutar,chuta bien.

Otra cosa es ahorrar en tether, que yo no haria.

Peo no nos engañemos, si quiero tener cierta cantiad y no quiero "que se mueva", tether de lujo.

En paises de mierda, con inflacion desbocada, le tiene que ir de lujo.


----------



## davitin (12 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> No te quito ni una coma,solo comentarte que he escrito el post con la intención de dar un poco de motivación al resto de foreros y que no caigan en el FUD de los que no tienen "narices" de entar ahora, o los que no entraron en su momento y ahora solo pasan por aqui a decir que las criptos han caido desde diciembre y bla bla que esto se va a la m... desde 2009 lleva subiendo.
> 
> las comparaciones de criptos con oro u otros valores hay que cogerlas con pinzas,el oro por ejemplo,he estado en paises donde no existia ninguna joyeria literalmente pero si he visto niños de 10-12 años con moviles lo que quiero decir es que las criptos hoy pueden llegar a cualquier lugar del mundo el oro no.
> 
> ...



Me estoy fijando en Zilliqa desde hace unos dias...nueva plataforma...tirada de precio, 5 centavos,...es como todo, a poco que tenga exito pelotazo seguro, te haces con 4000 unidades por 200 euros, y dentro de dos años esta a 100 dolares y tienes medio kilo...se que es el cuento de la lechera, pero ya se ha visto antes (ethereum y otras por ejemplo).


----------



## bubbler (12 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Mar 2018)

esto tiene toda la pinta de ser una Trap tipo oro/plata 2011 style y que se lateralice/eternice indefinidamente...:


----------



## davitin (12 Mar 2018)

No os preocupeis, este año explota la blockchain, muchos equipos finalizan proyectos, es probable que veamos a muchas coins desligarse de btc.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Mar 2018)

Yo también quiero mi quesito...


----------



## silverwindow (12 Mar 2018)

China tendra su crypto oficial y respaldada.
Y ojo q china no es venezuela.


Como creeis q afectara al mundillo?
En principio no hay relacion con NEO


----------



## Gian Gastone (12 Mar 2018)

Como veis a DASH, se recuperara o se va a los infiernos, acabo de comprar para mejorar la media, espero que no se hunda mas.


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> China tendra su crypto oficial y respaldada.
> Y ojo q china no es venezuela.
> 
> 
> ...



Citando al gran maestro "mierda de gallina"

Una moneda centralizada y avalada por un estado, y siendo impuesta como tal a los ciudadanos, no cambia nada respecto a la emisión de deuda pública.

Si tienen huevos suficientes, que no preminen, y dejen que su pueblo o quién quiera la mine, luego que la oficialicen como medio de pago/cobro en su territorio, y entonces igual me creo algo de sus cuentos "chinos".

Nada que te venda un estado va a ser para que mejore tu situación, si no para seguir ellos viviendo de tu sudor y de tus impuestos.

No la toco ni con un palo...para pillar eso pillo mil veces antes oro o plata...incluso cobre y plomo ::



Gian Gastone dijo:


> Como veis a DASH, se recuperara o se va a los infiernos, acabo de comprar para mejorar la media, espero que no se hunda mas.



Técnicamente mal...fundamentalmente mejor que nunca.

Record hoy mismo de nodos, hash rate cercano a máximos históricos, record de exchangers con paso a fiat, distribución de las mejores, record de wallets activas...

Creo que este será su gran año por fundamentales...otra cosa es que el precio lo refleje.


----------



## besto (12 Mar 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Como veis a DASH, se recuperara o se va a los infiernos, acabo de comprar para mejorar la media, espero que no se hunda mas.



Cada uno puede hacer lo que quiera pero en mi opinion promediar a la baja no es buena idea en esto. 

Los que tenemos cuarenta o mas, conocimos la caida de terra o lycos, pasaron de valer 10 euros, a subir a 150 para terminar a 3 euros.

Ojala no pase eso con las cryptomonedas pero no lo descarteis tampoco como escenario imposible. 

Creo que es momento de estar fuera en fiat y como mucho tradear con poco intentando sacar algo.


----------



## Pirro (12 Mar 2018)

Lo de Wagerr es para partirse la caja. Antes de romper el deadline de enero bloquean todos los token alojados en la web imposibilitando su venta a $0.6-$1. 

Sacan la mainnet y liberan los token alojados en la web, todo correcto. E invitan al personal a cambiar sus token intercambiables en Waves por la moneda propiamente dicha en la mainnet *sin dar una salida al mercado* a todas esas monedas, pues permiten cambiar el token waves tradeable en el mercado por los wagerr propiamente dichos, pero no permiten hacer el camino inverso y no hay exchangers con liquidez para esos WGR "reales" ::

A efectos prácticos *como mínimo* hay 43.25 millones de WGR bloqueados sobre un total de 198 millones contando solo los masternodos, la cifra total puede aproximarse al duplo. Lo han vuelto a hacer ::

Mientras, el precio sigue cayendo -en dólares y satoshi- y no se atisba ninguna novedad en el corto plazo en cuanto al primer objetivo del desarrollo del proyecto. Lo más surrealista es ver a los admin en el Telegram recomendando a todo el mundo hacer el swap por el bien de la cadena de bloques mientras ellos hacen staking con decenas de millones de unidades.

Un espectáculo digno de ver desde la barrera sin duda. Y sin descartar hypes futuros -o incluso que saquen algo medio presentable- por ahora lo que veo son creyentes irracionales palmando capital que se están tragando los desarrolladores.

Pero bueno, en cualquier caso tranquiliza pensar que los holders se hallan amparados por la confiable y tuitiva legislación de Belize


----------



## traianus (12 Mar 2018)

Os paso un chart, nah, pa quitaros el FUD (Ay señor, dales con un palo), bastante curioso, es sobre el "Mysery Index", cuando este baja a cierto nivel, coincide con las pumps de bitcoin.

https://i.investopedia.com/image/jpeg/1520860779119/bitcoin_misery_index.jpg

Dice que en julio estamos en 20.000 y mas palante tothemoon. .-)


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2018)

besto dijo:


> Cada uno puede hacer lo que quiera pero en mi opinion promediar a la baja no es buena idea en esto.
> 
> *solo en tendencias alcistas de largo plazo, este tipo de compras son "aceptables"...en bajistas de largo, son una ruina*
> 
> ...



*Nunca es malo tener algo de fiat en los exchangers por si salta la liebre,
lo que sucede es que aquí te lo puedes plantear en plan agresivo especulador de corto, o puedes apostar por algo a ver que sale a largo plazo...esta última opción es jodida si te equivocas de "empresa" o timing de entrada*

*Pirro* yo le di puerta a wagerr hace unas semanas, quedé hasta los huevos de tanta "trapallada"...ojalá pete, y se vaya a 5$ como poco, pero he visto tantas incongruencias que decidí un punto de salida sin pena ni gloria.

Suerte a los holders.

Un saludo


----------



## kokoliso1 (12 Mar 2018)

Cuidado con el USDT


Me han pasado este informe que indica una posible caída de Tether debido a malas prácticas, eso sería un terremoto de la magnitud de MtGox.
http://www.tetherreport.com/


Llevo ya 4 meses oyendo rumores sobre el tema pero parece que cada vez va a más.

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Mar 2018)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Cuidado con el USDT
> 
> 
> Me han pasado este informe que indica una posible caída de Tether debido a malas prácticas, eso sería un terremoto de la magnitud de MtGox.
> ...



Me parece el mismo FUD de siempre sobre Tether que se oye cuando cae la capitalización global. Dicho eso, no tengo nada en USDT, así que tampoco hago mucho caso.


----------



## kokoliso1 (12 Mar 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Me parece el mismo FUD de siempre sobre Tether que se oye cuando cae la capitalización global. Dicho eso, no tengo nada en USDT, así que tampoco hago mucho caso.



Hasta ahora eran sólo rumores lo que había oído, pero este informe ya es estadístico, no es concluyente pero indica que estadísticamente es significante la relación entre las caídas de precio de bitcoin y las nuevas "impresiones" de USDT, lo que lleva a pensar que están manipulando el mercado.


----------



## coque42 (12 Mar 2018)

Yo en lo personal pienso que la mejor inversión ahora mismo en CMC rentabilidad/riesgo es Refereum (RFR), con plataforma funcional y muchísimo hype.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Mar 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Como veis a DASH, se recuperara o se va a los infiernos, acabo de comprar para mejorar la media, espero que no se hunda mas.



Mal de cojones, 400mb bloque, o lo que es lo mismo, estar encima de un puente sobre un río, con una soga en el cuello y en el otro extremo de la soga un bloque de hormigón. Un suicidio en toda regla.


----------



## davitin (13 Mar 2018)

Pues hace nada todo el mundo decia que dash era el futuro y no se que hostias.


----------



## juli (13 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Mal de cojones, 400mb bloque, o lo que es lo mismo, estar encima de un puente sobre un río, con una soga en el cuello y en el otro extremo de la soga un bloque de hormigón. Un suicidio en toda regla.



Ya...pues yo ando a la guay para cargar con Tops una ración de "suicidio fluvial"...pero no hay manera de que los vasos comunicantes lo pongan a tiro de nada, hoyga...

La soga al cuello debe ser tendencia en Shitland.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ya...pues yo ando a la guay para cargar con Tops una ración de "suicidio fluvial"...pero no hay manera de que los vasos comunicantes lo pongan a tiro de nada, hoyga...
> 
> La soga al cuello debe ser tendencia en Shitland.



Ser top hoy no garantiza ser top mañana y menos en shitland. Dash va a contracorriente, como bien dices palomitax ¡¡¡


----------



## Cakau (13 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> *Nunca es malo tener algo de fiat en los exchangers por si salta la liebre,
> lo que sucede es que aquí te lo puedes plantear en plan agresivo especulador de corto, o puedes apostar por algo a ver que sale a largo plazo...esta última opción es jodida si te equivocas de "empresa" o timing de entrada*
> 
> *Pirro* yo le di puerta a wagerr hace unas semanas, quedé hasta los huevos de tanta "trapallada"...ojalá pete, y se vaya a 5$ como poco, pero he visto tantas incongruencias que decidí un punto de salida sin pena ni gloria.
> ...




Yo también abandoné el barco hace unas 3 semanas más o menos... menudo cachondeo. La seriedad brilla por su ausencia.
Con los beneficios le chuté a Bitbay. Nadie la comenta por aqui y en mi opinión es un buen proyecto. El forero Cryptohunter habla muy bien de ella (bitcointalk). Proyectos top infravalorados.


----------



## juli (13 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ser top hoy no garantiza ser top mañana y menos en shitland. Dash va a contracorriente, como bien dices palomitax ¡¡¡



Dash tiene un proyecto global en la palma de la mano y funcionará sí o sí. Propiedá y sistema de gobernanza included. Casi nada al aparato.

Que se vaya todo a la mitá de la mitá de precio actual para goce de los cenizos...y ya te digo yo que con unas onzas extra me hago con Mnode de Dash aunque esté a 80 pavos.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2018 at 10:58 ----------

Por cierto...*CLAUDIUS / PAKETAZO* : Qué fue del famoso fork asiático aquél de Dash ?

Apuntaba ciertos "posibles" ...

Gracias.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Mal de cojones, 400mb bloque, o lo que es lo mismo, estar encima de un puente sobre un río, con una soga en el cuello y en el otro extremo de la soga un bloque de hormigón. Un suicidio en toda regla.



no pinta bien.Y alejandose del TOP10.
La vida es dura y hayq ue trabajar y dar resultados.
Dash tambien.

En shitland no se hacen prisioneros.
Porsupuesto que pillo mnode si se va a los infiernos.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Mar 2018)

Para los que tengan dudas sobre IGNIS y todo lo que se puede hacer con ella, nueva página web explicándolo bien.

Ignis | The Power of Blockchain


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Mar 2018)

400mb de bloque no me parece ni bien ni mal hasta que no vea cómo funciona.

la idea de dash es diferente al resto y por tanto no hay comparativa posible. si funciona pues será copiada y sino pues dash tendrá que inventar otra cosa.

es lo que tiene estar en un sector innovador

---------- Post added 13-mar-2018 at 11:26 ----------




easyridergs dijo:


> Para los que tengan dudas sobre IGNIS y todo lo que se puede hacer con ella, nueva página web explicándolo bien.
> 
> Ignis | The Power of Blockchain



esos de nxt no paran de repetir el mismo mensaje mil veces... vamos, que reenvían links ha noticias que ya han sido publicada hace tiempo...

a ver si ponen un poco de orden en la reestructuración que están llevando en Jelurida y se ponen a trabajar al 100%


----------



## juli (13 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> no pinta bien.Y alejandose del TOP10.



Coyuntural.

Con ese supply, tendría que cotizar por encima de BTC para estar en el candelabro. Y ya vemos cómo está el patio...

Éso sí : AHORA no toca...pero, palomitax. ehhh


Y más allá de Dash, yo insisto : Al loro con FUSIONES multinacionales del mundo real y blockchains "al borde"...que serán ZASCAS! brutales e in-me-dia-tos.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Mar 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> 400mb de bloque no me parece ni bien ni mal hasta que no vea cómo funciona.
> 
> la idea de dash es diferente al resto y por tanto no hay comparativa posible. si funciona pues será copiada y sino pues dash tendrá que inventar otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Si para manejar los 400mb hace falta una red de meganodos hypervitaminados para mi es un error, pero el tiempo lo dirá.


¿Sabes cuanto tiempo hace que está disponible la web de IGNIS?


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Mar 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> 400mb de bloque no me parece ni bien ni mal hasta que no vea cómo funciona.
> 
> la idea de dash es diferente al resto y por tanto no hay comparativa posible. si funciona pues será copiada y sino pues dash tendrá que inventar otra cosa.
> 
> ...



es una web. con una web no vas a ningún sitio


----------



## easyridergs (13 Mar 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> es una web. con una web no vas a ningún sitio



Osea que la web es nueva pero repiten las noticias. Tienes una obsesión y las obsesiones son malas.


----------



## san_miguel (13 Mar 2018)

Os dejo un par de ICOs que creo que seran buenas y que están a la vuelta de la esquina.

Omnitude, está creo que ya he hablado de ella. 28 de marzo.

YGGDRASH, esta tiene pintaza. Estilo ICON. Es el 16 de marzo.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2018 at 13:32 ----------

En BTC parece que estamos resolviendo ese triángulo de la zona sombreada.


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Osea que la web es nueva pero repiten las noticias. Tienes una obsesión y las obsesiones son malas.



dime qué hay de novedad en hacer una web??
es un gran avance en el desarrollo de una moneda o que?


----------



## paketazo (13 Mar 2018)

Respecto a los 400Mb de Dash, puedo entender cualquier opinión a favor o en contra.

Lo que pasa aquí, es que no somos capaces de entender que Dash es una "empresa/marca" con un % descentralizado muy alto.

Si hace falta que los bloques soporten a largo plazo 400Mb por demanda de usuarios, pues la red tiene que estar preparada para ello.

Quizá con 32Mb vaya más que sobrado en unos años...o puede que con 8Mb...pero aquí lo que se plantea, no es meter 400Mb por que sí, solo se busca estar preparados por si llega ese día.

A la hora de la verdad, nadie se plantea si VISA usa bloques de 1000 Mb o si hay un enano dentro del cajero escupiendo dinero...lo único que le preocupa al usuario, es que funcione, cuanto más rápido y barato mejor.

Si Dash ... o la que sea, aquí no estoy obsesionado con ninguna, logra poner en la mano del publico un producto sencillo y práctico, que genere su propia demanda, pues ya está.

¿que consume muchos recursos?...no es mi problema...¿acaso os preocupa la tala masiva de eucalipto para obtener pasta de papel?...no, verdad...pero el culete no os lo limpiáis con la mano.

Dicho esto, tenéis que tener muy claro que aquí golpear de primero tiene premio, pero no es una garantía de largo plazo, y menos cuando todo es copiable...por cierto, evolution de Dash va a estar protegido por varias patentes que ya se han registrado...o eso parece ser, para evitar que la competencia tome nota o copie...ahora solo falta que sea una realidad y sobre todo que sirva para algo.

*Juli* en cuanto al fork de SAFE sobre la cadena Dash, creo que los chinos lo han dejado olvidado en el tintero. teóricamente ya sucedió hace más de un mes, pero no he visto noticias al respecto...yo de los chinos, no espero gran cosa, ya lo sabéis.

Un saludo


----------



## silverwindow (13 Mar 2018)

La verdad es q da todo bastante pena,no solo dash


----------



## paketazo (13 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> La verdad es q da todo bastante pena,no solo dash



recuerda...el precio no es el objetivo, el objetivo es el uso...el precio es solo una consecuencia, y relativamente sencillo de manipular. 

Yo puedo tratar de convencer a 100 tíos de que una modelo es fea, pero en el fondo, en cuanto esta se les ponga a tiro, irán a por ella.

Aquí, hay proyectos que son bombas a punto de volar, pero hay que hundirlos, vapulearos, hacerlos parecer basura, para así tratar de obtenerlos del modo más rentable posible.

Como detalle, os contaré que con ETH a 7$, se colocó en poloniex (por aquel entonces tenía el 90% del volumen) un muro con 5M de ETH a la venta...metía miedo ver aquello, además el muro se movía a la baja arrastrando el precio.

Ese muro estuvo vigente casi 4 semanas, y el precio bajó de 7$ a 5$ aprox.

En los foros, ya se hablaba del fin de ETH, que no podría escalar, que si ETC sería la sucesora, que si nadie usaría esa cadena...

Había un ambiente derrotista, y poco a poco muchos abandonaron el proyecto..."el muro seguía allí"

Luego...un día ese muro desapareció, y poco a poco el precio de ETH adquirió tal tracción al alza, que ya fue imparable, y muchos se quedaron con cara de idiotas...aún la tendrán.

Hay que acumular proyectos atractivos cuando nadie los valora...comprar hoy en Venezuela apartamentos, parece mala idea...pero quién sabe lo que sucederá mañana.

¿Mejor pagar 100 por algo que quizá mañana valga 1000, o pagar 1000 por algo que no sabemos si podrá valer algún día 1100? 


Un saludo


----------



## san_miguel (13 Mar 2018)

Aquí os dejo la gráfica en escala logarítmica de BTC, si no salimos de el canal azul que he pintado a final de año nos moveremos entre 41.000 y 193.000 usd


----------



## juli (13 Mar 2018)

Si eśtos chavales no se pegan la hoxtia...al loro, que tienen un "mil anuncios" de lo más cuqui. Hace 2 meses ya pidieron voluntarios y chequearon el marketplace en cerrado...con lo que esta beta abierta debería estar ya razonablemente "manoseada"...y se pueden , CON CUIDADO, subir tiendas, etc ( cojonuda idea , y muy buen reclamo pra colocar la coin, distribuírla, etc..y ojo con la incidencia si funciona bien dado el supply clitoridiano en que se maneja )

*
CONVERSA EN DISCORD :*

((((( ----- " The market is open to anyone, so anyone can open their own store. 2) I'm not sure what you mean with offers to test. However, the store will be operational in the coming weeks. People can set up their stores and sell anything, then people can buy them using Phore."

"Thank you! The market must be fully functional. When it's in open beta, people can shop, I think. However, we are going to recommend that people be VERY cautious at first until the tests are done."

"The initial beta testing was closed and happened two months ago. Some major improvements were made so it should run quite nicely from the get go" ------ ))))







En fin, palomitax...pero muy buena idea y, a expensas de la chapu perroflauter de turno, blockchain que hace cosas en toda regla.

En principio, aplicación muy concreta ( me mola la gente con los pies en el suelo ) y moneda con vocación integral de USO...buen planteamiento. Lanzamiento antes de acabar el mes.


...& OJO !!! ...compraventas entre particulares con el acojonante y sencillísimo anonimato del ZPIV Purple.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> recuerda...el precio no es el objetivo, el objetivo es el uso...el precio es solo una consecuencia, y relativamente sencillo de manipular.
> 
> Yo puedo tratar de convencer a 100 tíos de que una modelo es fea, pero en el fondo, en cuanto esta se les ponga a tiro, irán a por ella.
> 
> ...




Bonita historia.
Pero hay mas casos de fracaso que de exito.
ETH ha sido un exito.Pero cuantas del top10 de hace 2-3 años siguen ahi?
o estan el puesto 500 de CM ?

LA historias de exito molan, pero las de coins que se hunden en el averno mas hondo de CM , son el 95%

Hay que estar al loro.Muchas BC triunfaran y otras muchoas se iran al guano,no lo dudes,algunas del top20 desapareceran para siempre.

Con mis ojos lo he visto.


----------



## Patanegra (13 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Bonita historia.
> Pero hay mas casos de fracaso que de exito.
> ETH ha sido un exito.Pero cuantas del top10 de hace 2-3 años siguen ahi?
> o estan el puesto 500 de CM ?
> ...



por eso mismo no comprendo a foreros que solo tienen 3 o 4 criptos. De acuerdo, tener 70 como yo es demasiado, pero solo 3 o 4? y si se van a la mierda? Apuestas "seguras" como NEO o WTC ya no lo parecen tanto.

De mis 70 la inmensa mayoria son truños pero con tener una que me dé un x100 y otras tres que me den un x10 ya no esta mal.


----------



## san_miguel (13 Mar 2018)

Y aquí el rango de precios de ETH a largo plazo en el canal logarítmico.


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (13 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Y aquí el rango de precios de ETH a largo plazo en el canal logarítmico.



Esas graficas estarían bien, pero ahora hace falta que acompañe el dinero y que empiece a entrar. Sin dinero no se va a poder alcanzar esos precios y llevamos ya unas semanas en que hay poco volumen.

Se necesita la entrada de dinero fresco porque si no estaremos laterales-bajistas durante meses hasta que llegue por fin la pasta, ya luego veremos hasta donde sube pero sin entrada de pasta no habrá subidas tan bestias en el corto plazo.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (13 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Y aquí el rango de precios de ETH a largo plazo en el canal logarítmico.



No creo que eso suceda ni de coña; el criptomundo es demasiado volátil e impredecible para predicciones así. Me comeré muy gustosamente un owned si me equivoco de aquí a finales de año.


----------



## Cakau (13 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Si eśtos chavales no se pegan la hoxtia...al loro, que tienen un "mil anuncios" de lo más cuqui. Hace 2 meses ya pidieron voluntarios y chequearon el marketplace en cerrado...con lo que esta beta abierta debería estar ya razonablemente "manoseada"...y se pueden , CON CUIDADO, subir tiendas, etc ( cojonuda idea , y muy buen reclamo pra colocar la coin, distribuírla, etc..y ojo con la incidencia si funciona bien dado el supply clitoridiano en que se maneja )
> 
> *
> CONVERSA EN DISCORD :*
> ...





El futuro 
de los mercados libres
BitBay es un conjunto de aplicaciones multiplataforma gratuitas que incluye el primer Mercado descentralizado totalmente funcional del mundo . 

Impulsado por Contratos Inteligentes Inquebrantables y una criptomoneda de Proof of Stake 3.0 , BitBay le permite comprar y vender bienes y servicios de forma segura y anónima, sin la necesidad de intermediarios.
El mercado ha estado en pleno funcionamiento desde 2015.


----------



## san_miguel (13 Mar 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> No creo que eso suceda ni de coña; el criptomundo es demasiado volátil e impredecible para predicciones así. Me comeré muy gustosamente un owned si me equivoco de aquí a finales de año.



El rango es muy amplio desde 2900 en la parte baja...a 11000 en la parte alta.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (13 Mar 2018)

Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Esas graficas estarían bien, pero ahora hace falta que acompañe el dinero y que empiece a entrar. Sin dinero no se va a poder alcanzar esos precios y llevamos ya unas semanas en que hay poco volumen.
> 
> Se necesita la entrada de dinero fresco porque si no estaremos laterales-bajistas durante meses hasta que llegue por fin la pasta, ya luego veremos hasta donde sube pero sin entrada de pasta no habrá subidas tan bestias en el corto plazo.



Si y no,esta claro que sin dinero fresco no nos vamos to the moon... pero tampoco es tan indispensable para ponernos en ath,seria suficiente con que proyectos top se pongan serios BTC,ETH,DASH... y saquen capital de toda la moralla que hay en el marketcap y sea redirigida a estos.


:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:| un poco de atencion.

Hace unas horas en un twiter de NANO se publico algo del tema de BITGRAIL lleva un docs adjunto lo abrí lei y copie para enviar a alguien,después de esto copio para pegar otras cosas y me salta una direccion de BTC repito e igual, intento hacer otros copy paste y nada no hay forma de quitar esa dirección,he tenido que hacer una limpieza profunda del pc,me he mosqueado mucho y lo he hecho rápido se me paso buscar esa dirección en el blockchain a ver que encontraba,cosas de noob pero ver algo asi me intranquilizo. 

Cuidadin antes de hacer transferencias con criptos y comprobar siempre las direcciones 3 veces.



Hace unos dias que le tengo el ojo echado (y unas chapillas tambien) a KickCoin (KICK) aparte de mirar el proyecto os recomiendo pasarse por su web,es impresionante la de capital que se va a proyectos que a primera vista parecen tener muy poco futuro.


----------



## Patanegra (13 Mar 2018)

Cakau dijo:


> El futuro
> de los mercados libres
> BitBay es un conjunto de aplicaciones multiplataforma gratuitas que incluye el primer Mercado descentralizado totalmente funcional del mundo .
> 
> ...



poniendome de abogado del diablo, como es que un token que funciona desde el 2015 tenga tan poco exito? mal marketing? qué impide que un competidor le robe la idea y toda la cuota de mercado?


----------



## davitin (13 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Bonita historia.
> Pero hay mas casos de fracaso que de exito.
> ETH ha sido un exito.Pero cuantas del top10 de hace 2-3 años siguen ahi?
> o estan el puesto 500 de CM ?
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, y no haces falta poner ejemplos de hace años.

Los chicharros hay que pillarlos al céntimo, venderlos cuando hagan pump y pillar eth o Bitcoin, esa es mi estrategia.


----------



## juli (13 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> poniendome de abogado del diablo, como es que un token que funciona desde el 2015 tenga tan poco exito? mal marketing? qué impide que un competidor le robe la idea y toda la cuota de mercado?



Mira Phore... Pura labor de Deejay ( y que se lo curre Rita ) :

Marketplace de Bitbay (por ejemplo) ...y blockchain de PIVX, Anonimato Zpiv included...y...pling!!!,...abracadabra..y .en 3 putos meses, un miniamazon anónimo en la calle...y a hacer cajita, maifrén...

Por cierto, que hacía que ni ojeaba la web...evolucionando en diseño y team a pasos agigantados ( hace 4 días eran 4 peláos plagiarios, eh?...pues invito a ver la web nueva, el team - CMs en Japón, NY, Germany...)

Phore Blockchain

Y s3v3nh4cks & co. soltando pestes porque les fusilan su código abierto...ay!!!, Robinjú-Manolete...si no sabes torear ( o no quieres regalar)...pa'qué te metes... ::


----------



## easyridergs (13 Mar 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> dime qué hay de novedad en hacer una web??
> es un gran avance en el desarrollo de una moneda o que?



Lo que es nuevo es la noticia de que han hecho una web solo para ignis, no que sea novedoso hacer una web, pero cada uno se hace la paja mental que quiere.


----------



## Cakau (13 Mar 2018)

Bitbay. Creo que los devs originales abandonaron el proyecto y se piraron con la pasta. Y principalmente David Zimbeck y otro grupo de devs lo han tirado para delante. 
Pues si, su punto flaco es el marketing, pero a nivel técnico.. van cumpliendo el roadmap al dedillo, son super serios. Vaya diferencia con Wagerr por ejemplo.
Si mejoran en dar a conocer el proyecto puede ser algo a tener en cuenta.

Lo de Phore también tiene pinton!!


----------



## davitin (13 Mar 2018)

Recomendáis algún canal de Youtube tuve de criptos?


----------



## juli (13 Mar 2018)

Esta pinta buena.

Crypto Trading Giant Binance to Launch Decentralized Exchange and Public Blockchain

El gigante de intercambio de criptomonedas Binance anunció el martes que lanzará su propia "cadena de bloques a medida" en un aparente primer paso hacia la construcción de un intercambio descentralizado (DEX).

La empresa con sede en Hong Kong, que regularmente se clasifica como una de las tres principales criptomonedas medida por el volumen diario de transacciones, hizo el anuncio en una publicación de blog, explicando que Binance Chain se enfocará principalmente en la transferencia y comercialización de activos de blockchain, como así como proporcionar nuevas posibilidades para el flujo futuro de activos de blockchain ".

"Binance crecía demasiado rápido y estaba demasiado ocupado para comenzar cualquier otra cosa", dijo el CEO Changpeng Zhao en Twitter. "Entonces, todo lo que podríamos hacer es comenzar un Binance más".

La compañía dijo que tomó la decisión de lanzar *Binance Chain* después de realizar una investigación exhaustiva sobre los marcos DEX actualmente existentes.

Los intercambios descentralizados permiten a los usuarios intercambiar criptoassets sin confiar sus monedas a terceros, cuyas plataformas centralizadas proporcionan a los piratas informáticos vectores de ataque lucrativos y han perdido colectivamente más de mil millones de dólares en activos por robos durante la corta historia de la industria.

El DEX más conocido es EtherDelta, que utiliza contratos inteligentes para permitir a los usuarios intercambiar tokens ERC20, que se ejecutan todos en la cadena de bloques de Ethereum. Las plataformas DEX no son completamente seguras debido a que los servidores de sus sitios web están centralizados, pero son mucho menos vulnerables a los robos a gran escala que los intercambios convencionales.

La razón por la cual las plataformas DEX existentes actualmente no se usan más ampliamente es que, en general, solo se pueden usar para intercambiar activos que se ejecutan en una cadena de bloques común. Las actualizaciones tecnológicas, como Lightning Network (LN), prometen hacer que los intercambios de cadena cruzada (llamados intercambios atómicos) sean más accesibles, pero estas tecnologías aún no están listas para producción.

Todavía no está claro cómo funcionará el DEX de Binance, aunque parece que existirá junto con el intercambio centralizado de la compañía en el futuro previsible.

"Los intercambios centralizados y descentralizados coexistirán en el futuro cercano, completándose entre sí, a la vez que tendrán interdependencia", dijo la compañía, y agregó que se darán a conocer más detalles sobre Binance Chain en los próximos días.

Binance Coin (BNB), que actualmente se construye como un token ERC20,* se volverá a publicar como el activo nativo de Binance Chain, y Binance -dice el post- pasará de ser una empresa a una comunidad * ".

Cabe destacar que OKEx, otro de los tres principales intercambios de criptomonedas con sede en Hong Kong, lanzó recientemente su propio token de utilidad y ha dicho que creará su propia cadena pública de bloques, tentativamente denominada OKChain.


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (13 Mar 2018)

Llevo unos cuantos días fijándome en las oscilaciones de precio en gdax y la verdad es que las subidas y bajadas de precio que estoy viendo casi sin volumen, para mi que soy malpensado, me parecen más una operativa propia del exchange para animar la fiesta que otra cosa.

Vamos como un torero moviendo la muleta para ver si entra el toro.

En fin uno que es malpensado.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (13 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Recomendáis algún canal de Youtube tuve de criptos?



Cripto Educación

Tal cual.

Es un tipo que hila todo bastante bien, si tienes tiempo empieza mirándote el de Litecoin hasta el final, mete varios bombazos.
Te adelanto algo: Manipulación de precios, Cahrlee Lee y Coinbase, google, el señor Podesta..Digital currency group( los desarrolladores del LN de BTC)

Menuda estafa.


----------



## orbeo (14 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> LTC es una estafa?



Coinbase Insider Trading: Litecoin Edition

Según explican ahí, si no lo es se le parece.


----------



## onlycw (14 Mar 2018)

Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Llevo unos cuantos días fijándome en las oscilaciones de precio en gdax y la verdad es que las subidas y bajadas de precio que estoy viendo casi sin volumen, para mi que soy malpensado, me parecen más una operativa propia del exchange para animar la fiesta que otra cosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo he pensado exactamente lo mismo. Mueven la cotización a escalones,por niveles,luego la dejan fluctuar libremente y se ve que no hay volumen y poco a poco se empieza a desinflar.
Esos grandes velotes de escalón a escalón se producen en ocasiones,en momentos en los que nadie se la jugaría comprando. Por ejemplo cuando la acción empieza a caer y sobrepasa un mínimo reciente,en el que en cualquier otro mercado la cotización se hundiría mucho más,de momento,de forma mágica, empiezan a salir operaciones. 
Me parece una tomadura de pelo. Pero al mismo tiempo me ofrece ver al mercado desde otra perspectiva y es el plantearme que detrás “del mercado” hay un gran manipulador,un trilero,que está moviendo la cotización para quedarse mi pasta y desde ese punto de vista veo con más claridad lo que ocurre. 
Desde este punto de vista si se fueran realmente para arriba no estaría dejando comprar es estos niveles tan plácidamente si no que la cotización hubiese rebotado con fuerza al alza conforme hizo cuando se fue a 6000. 
Si están dejando la cotización en estos niveles y ocasionalmente le dan un arreón para que presa del fomo compremos es para que nos subamos al carro,compremos y cuando tengan el carro lleno,lo hundan y dejen atrapados a algunos primos mas. 
Por mi parte me voy a quedar mirando el espectáculo desde la barrera,aunque el otro día que lo subieron a 9800 casi que pico y compro. 
Hay que ser fuertes.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (14 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> El rango es muy amplio desde 2900 en la parte baja...a 11000 en la parte alta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



En eso también te doy la razón, quizá me he precipitado antes, no sería nada que no hayamos visto ya.

Por si interesa: Bankera va a repartir los tokens sobrantes entre los que ya tienen a razón de 0,29 tokens sobrante por token comprado (fuente: Bankera). Eso es un regalo de casi el 30% :8:, aunque no creo que BNK se vaya to the Moon de forma rápida.

Edito: a mí ya me los han dado.


----------



## Patanegra (14 Mar 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> En eso también te doy la razón, quizá me he precipitado antes, no sería nada que no hayamos visto ya.
> 
> Por si interesa: Bankera va a repartir los tokens sobrantes entre los que ya tienen a razón de 0,29 tokens sobrante por token comprado (fuente: Bankera). Eso es un regalo de casi el 30% :8:, aunque no creo que BNK se vaya to the Moon de forma rápida.
> 
> Edito: a mí ya me los han dado.



como te los han dado? a tu monedero en spectrocoin?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (14 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> como te los han dado? a tu monedero en spectrocoin?



Sí, me he metido dentro y he visto que tenía más y una transferencia equivalente al 29,39% de lo que tenía antes con fecha 9 de marzo.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Mar 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Sí, me he metido dentro y he visto que tenía más y una transferencia equivalente al 29,39% de lo que tenía antes con fecha 9 de marzo.



Yo tambien, mola ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (14 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo tambien, mola ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



Sí señor!,acabo de mirar y a mí también.


----------



## san_miguel (14 Mar 2018)

Malas noticias

Google is Banning Ban All Cryptocurrency, ICO Advertisements from June

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (14 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Malas noticias
> 
> Google is Banning Ban All Cryptocurrency, ICO Advertisements from June
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



nos vamos a 6k


----------



## Luizmi (14 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> LTC es una estafa?



Según el video del pavo de cripto educación, es justo en lo que hay que invertir, que cuando toque los 150 se va to the moon...


----------



## san_miguel (14 Mar 2018)

En 6370usd tengo marcado el mínimo de BTC si decide irse al suelo y aún así no abandonaría el canal a largo plazo...pero si lo pierde...

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (14 Mar 2018)

Reflexiones desde la barra del bar...

Ayer, en el canal de Telegram de SONM, los CM del equipo y algunos usuarios del grupo, estaban comentando que cuando el proyecto este acabado el próximo verano y los clientes que ya han solicitado el servicio (mas de 800 organismos y empresas por ahora) empiecen a utilizarlo, el precio del token subirá por las nubes, ya que el token es necesario para utilizar el servicio, lo que se traducirá en compras masivas del token por parte de los clientes, lo que a su vez se traducirá en un aumento solido y progresivo del valor del token ...

Y yo estoy de acuerdo,...como no me canso de decir, en 2018 terminan muchos proyectos, y con esto comenzará la compra masiva de sus respectivos tokens por parte de la gente y empresas que quieran usar el servicio que ofrece, lo que hará subir muchísimo los precios....

En esta fase, los aumentos de precio no se produciran a traves del cutre-marketing en plan "ejte finde entramos en binance" y tal, si no que se producira a traves del aumento de clientes de cada blockchain, lo que dara estabilidad al mercado, y ahi es donde empezaremos a ver aumentos de precio sostenidos y una bajada grande en la volatilidad de tokens de proyectos terminados y en uso.

Por eso yo no estoy de acuerdo con los que dicen que el mercado cripto puede irse al pedo...yo opino que ahora mismo estamos en una etapa completamente y 100% especulativa...no hay ningún proyecto terminado, ni siquiera bitcoin, y la peña compra tokens simplemente esperando su revalorizacion, así sin mas, por eso las subidas se deben siempre a fomo puntual debido a noticias...pero la fase siguiente, a la que vamos a entrar en breve, es algo muy diferente...vamos a pasar de la fase de "especulacion-acumulacion" a la fase de "utilizacion", donde la compra de millones de tokens por parte de clientes que usan servicios de blockachains que hacen-cosas sera algo rutinario, y donde el precio maximo y la estabilidad de un token se alcanzara cuando se alcance el numero maximo de clientes que pueda tener en el mercado, con lo que la capitalizacion total del mercado puede alcanzar valores astronomicos de muchos billones.

En definitiva, que yo os doy muchos animos a todos y estoy seguro al 100% de que el hold de proyectos serios va a funcionar si o si, y que este año el mercado cripto va a mutar de forma brutal, este año entramos en la fase de "utilidad" y salimos de la fase de "especulacion-acumulacion", el que para entonces aun este de " flor en flor" y sin haber acumulado nada, si que puede perder el tren definitivamente.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Mar 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> Según el video del pavo de cripto educación, es justo en lo que hay que invertir, que cuando toque los 150 se va to the moon...



Una estafa me refería que esta todo premeditado, si visualizas el vídeo lo comprenderás, ahora mi duda es LTC y BTC conviven juntas o dejan morir a la madre reina..


----------



## bubbler (14 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Patanegra (14 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Reflexiones desde la barra del bar...
> 
> Ayer, en el canal de Telegram de SONM, los CM del equipo y algunos usuarios del grupo, estaban comentando que cuando el proyecto este acabado el próximo verano y los clientes que ya han solicitado el servicio (mas de 800 organismos y empresas por ahora) empiecen a utilizarlo, el precio del token subirá por las nubes, ya que el token es necesario para utilizar el servicio, lo que se traducirá en compras masivas del token por parte de los clientes, lo que a su vez se traducirá en un aumento solido y progresivo del valor del token ...



puede SONM crear mas tokens a voluntad? o es un numero que esta limitado? si esta limitado, limitado como?


----------



## davitin (14 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> puede SONM crear mas tokens a voluntad? o es un numero que esta limitado? si esta limitado, limitado como?



No entiendo qué quieres decir...sonm tiene un supply de 444 millones de unidades, supongo que esas son todas las que se pusieron en circulación.

Te refieres a si los devs pueden manipular el suministro de tokens y con ello el valor? Lo preguntaré en el grupo.


----------



## san_miguel (14 Mar 2018)

Estamos justo en el soporte del triángulo que puse ayer, si ese soporte se pierde...nos espera el 8175 como primera parada, luego el 7346, y el más importante el 6573.







Edito el nivel clave a no perder en la tendencia a largo plazo es el 7199.6, puede perderlo en 100 o 200 puntos, pero irnos a 6k o menos...sería salir de ese canal y lo que ello conlleva.


----------



## davitin (14 Mar 2018)

PATANEGRA:

me acaban de responder en el grupo de SONM, me han dicho que la cantidad de tokens es inmutable, así está en el "contrato", según ellos.


----------



## san_miguel (14 Mar 2018)




----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> BTC LN = MasterCard, yo entiendo que los tenedores de BTC se han convertido solidariamente en proveedores de liquidez para hacer este proyecto; hombre a los mineros tendrán que incentivarlos, o no, y que lo haga todo MasterCard...



El dinero carece de sentimientos:fiufiu:


----------



## plus ultra (14 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


>



La ultima vela 8726 que ya rompe por debajo del soporte triangulo,lo interpreto como el anuncio de google sobre la eliminación de la publicidad de las criptos,estos dias tenemos la reunion de ministros de Finanzas y presidentes de Bancos Centrales del G20 donde unos de los puntos a tratar son las criptomonedas,es un dato a tener en cuenta en estos dias.


----------



## san_miguel (14 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> La ultima vela 8726 que ya rompe por debajo del soporte triangulo,lo interpreto como el anuncio de google sobre la eliminación de la publicidad de las criptos,estos dias tenemos la reunion de ministros de Finanzas y presidentes de Bancos Centrales del G20 donde unos de los puntos a tratar son las criptomonedas,es un dato a tener en cuenta en estos dias.



Yo también lo interpreto de esa manera, el anuncio de Google, lo ideal quizá sea bajar al 7400 aprox y coger impulso fuerte y superar barrera de 11715, suponiendo que pasemos la resistencia de la directriz bajista.

De momento parece que quiere aguantar al nivel del soporte del triángulo amarillo.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Creo que os complicáis la vida.
> 
> Está todo explicado aquí:
> Pi - Fe en el Caos on Vimeo
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo. Las noticias son excusas, si el precio está muy alto no habrá noticia buena que lo salve de una corrección. 

Y cuando bitcoin subía desbocado también salían malas noticias, pero la tendencia era tan fuerte que las pasaba por alto.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (14 Mar 2018)

no hay nada que hacer hasta que den un nuevo pistoletazo de salida

pasarán meses, seguramente muchos y probablemente años

Mayo 2020?

toca esperar y olvidar

volveremos


----------



## Ethan20 (14 Mar 2018)

Ya que no se pasa Clapham.

Os dejo el link de la previsiones a largo plazo que nos suele escribir

Os aviso, no es que vayáis a perder toda la pasta, sino que vais a tener deudas

Bitcoin Forecast - Bitstamp


----------



## Blackmoon (14 Mar 2018)

Petardazo Bitcoin right now. 8408 y bajando.


----------



## bubbler (14 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## davitin (14 Mar 2018)

Joder macho con las previsiones...el AT solo sirve para saber cuando entrar o salir en un momento concreto, pero no sirve de nada para pronosticar ni siquiera a unos pocos dias vista.

Como dijo otro forero, el AT se resume en "Si esta subiendo es que sube, si esta bajando es que baja".

Mirad los fundamentales, este año hay cambio de paradigma, los espabilaos estan acumulando, los tontainas llorando por los foros y vendiendo a perdidas.


----------



## plus ultra (14 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Creo que os complicáis la vida.
> 
> Está todo explicado aquí:
> Pi - Fe en el Caos on Vimeo
> ...



He visto solo 2 minutos desde el 29 y me ha parecido que merece que la vea entera.

Si te empeñas en ver el 216 lo veras por todos lados y si miras el vaso unos lo veran medi lleno y otros medio vacio.


Todo depende de los ojos con que se mire,si para entrar en BTC cuando compre la primera vez 2011 hubiese esperado a ver que hacia es posible que la compra no la hiciera o comprara mucho mas caro,comprar ETH a 460? aun tengo conocidos que llevan casi un año esperando a comprar BTC por debajo de 1.000$ por que por encima de ahi estaba caro,sin ir mas lejos en este mismo hilo habia alguien esperando a comprar ETH en 2 cifras cuando andaba entre 100 y 200$,estos dias he comprado DASH a 500$ no esperare a ver que pasa.


He visto que primero ha sido la noticia y luego ha venido una reacción ahora faltara ver la repercusión,en unos dias tenemos a los "hombres mas poderosos" del mundo intentando diseñar las reglas, sera cierto que al avanzar la partida el juego se reduce pero en este juego para mi creo que ni ha empezado cada uno esta colocando sus fichas aun sin saber cual seran las reglas,lo que esta claro es que juego va a haber y habiendo hardware wallet transacciones anónimas...las reglas seran muy pero que muy "abiertas".

Soy el primero en decir que no estamos en 2014 y todo esto esta muy cambiado pero primero paso MTgox y luego bajo, hoy cualquier noticia que salga afectara a la cotización quieras o no y en 2020 tambien,a mi no me importa por que estoy aqui dentro convencido de las posibilidades de la tegnologia y por consiguiente su revalorizacion.


----------



## Patanegra (14 Mar 2018)

ya he perdido 50.000 euros en las cripto de los 200.000 que puse...y lo que me queda morena


----------



## paketazo (14 Mar 2018)

Os reitero lo mismo...están jugando con la calderilla de los exchangers.

podrán ponerla a 100$ por un tiempo, pero solo lo que ellos tienen en los exchangers...una ínfima parte.

Pretenden generar pánico vendedor y atraer más coins del tip a los exchangers para así incrementar el negocio, y acaparar más a la baja...luego revierten el ciclo y crean fomo para vendernos las mismas monedas que nos han sacado a la baja.

Aquí se ha gestado un negocio muy rentable (comisiones), y no lo dejarán morir por nada del mundo...y menos cuando hoy he leído que barclays se ha asociado a coinbase...por ejemplo....pero ya sabemos que hay muchos más actores "malos"

No les ayudemos a sacudir el árbol, solo debéis haceros la pregunta ¿estamos más cerca del suelo o de rebotar?

Todo esto siempre entendiendo que con el dinero no se juego...al menos no con el de comer.

Luego tratad de reflexionar por que vinisteis aquí...si era por especular, pues en el último trimestre "cagada"...si era por principios o ideas, o proyectos...estos siguen aquí.

Recordad a los holders con millones al cambio que siguen acumulando...preguntaros el motivo.

Un saludo, y admito que el técnico es horrible.


----------



## Blackmoon (14 Mar 2018)

Y sigue bajando. Se ha cargado el 8400 como si nada.


----------



## plus ultra (14 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Joder macho con las previsiones...el AT solo sirve para saber cuando entrar o salir en un momento concreto, pero no sirve de nada para pronosticar ni siquiera a unos pocos dias vista.
> 
> Como dijo otro forero, el AT se resume en "Si esta subiendo es que sube, si esta bajando es que baja".
> 
> Mirad los fundamentales, este año hay cambio de paradigma, los espabilaos estan acumulando, los tontainas llorando por los foros y vendiendo a perdidas.



Yo soy mas de fundamentales,pero el AT no lo puedes menospreciar es una herramienta mas como cualquier otra,lo que pasa es como todo no puedes cerrarte y llevarte solo de eso y mas aqui,si hablas en grupos y foros te das cuenta de que muchos no saben ni lo que es una vela,compran y venden a lo loco,en cualquier ambito de la vida es lo mismo,una estrategia empresarial,una partida de ajedrez,un combate de boxeo...si tu rival no sabe nada no sabras por donde te va a salir,ese es el principal problema que le veo yo al AT en criptos.


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (14 Mar 2018)

Si el mercado que ofrecen los exchanges no estuviera manipulado en un 60 u 80% el AT sería más preciso y seguro que valdría para algo más. 

Con este cachondeo que se tienen los exchanges de hacer autotrading para que la gente y los bots piquen pues el AT te puede servir para poco más que poner soportes y resistencias, que no es poco, y quizá sacar algunas pautas y patrones de posible manipulación como la que ha ha indicado NF esta mañana.

A largo plazo ya es otra cosa y ahí si pienso que el AT descubre la realidad que se plasma en el gráfico y te marca claramente tendencias y muchas más cosas, porque ahí se incluye no sólo la manipulación sino toda la psicologia y el mercado en si.

Pero para hacer algo parecido al scalping o tradear en muy cortos plazos, en esto de las cripto, el AT imposible.


----------



## easyridergs (14 Mar 2018)

El Washington Post ahora es un editor verificado de Brave, osea BAT. Los proyectos de verdad tiran para delante, conclusión ? más confiado que nunca que el mundo sera cripto.

https://coinsnews.com/the-washingto...erified-publisher-accepting-bat-contributions


----------



## Patanegra (14 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> El Washington Post ahora es un editor verificado de Brave, osea BAT. Los proyectos de verdad tiran para delante, conclusión ? más confiado que nunca que el mundo sera cripto.
> 
> https://coinsnews.com/the-washingto...erified-publisher-accepting-bat-contributions



de eso no hay duda. La cuestion es, valdran algo en el futuro los token de las alts que tenemos hoy en dia? Entre las alts que desapareceran, las que diluiran sus token y las que cuyos token no valen para nada.....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Mar 2018)

todas son todas...en fin, invertir siempre, como en todo, con dinero que no vayas a necesitar y que estes dispuesto dolorosamente a perder...al final tendrá razón el jewish...:...2017 fue año de cebo y 2018 año de pescar a las gacelas y arruinarlas...y sí, BTC se parece peligrosamente a la oz. oro que alcanzo máximos de 1.990 $ en 2011 y ahí se quedo, zanganeando entre los 1000-1350 $...


----------



## easyridergs (14 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> de eso no hay duda. La cuestion es, valdran algo en el futuro los token de las alts que tenemos hoy en dia? Entre las alts que desapareceran, las que diluiran sus token y las que cuyos token no valen para nada.....



Claro eso es lo importante, para eso hay que estar muy atento de los desarrollos técnicos, las adopciones empresariales y los apoyos gubernamentales.


----------



## jijito (14 Mar 2018)

Cuando todo está rojo, no sé si escribís para compadeceros o para justificar vuestra nefasta inversión. Haced zoom out a la gráfica y dejaos de at, porque aquí sirve para bien poco. Si veis en esto el futuro, hodl. Si no vended. Pero dejad de lamentaros porque esto lleva siendo así desde hace 10 años.


----------



## species8472 (14 Mar 2018)

Yo estoy tan tranquilo. De hecho es bueno purgar el final de 2017. Pero hay muchos proyectos con mucha pasta en pleno trabajo. Cuando vean la luz y comienze la adopción con demanda muy real a ver como tumban las cotizaciones


----------



## juli (14 Mar 2018)

jijito dijo:


> Cuando todo está rojo, no sé si escribís para compadeceros o para justificar vuestra nefasta inversión. Haced zoom out a la gráfica y dejaos de at, porque aquí sirve para bien poco. Si veis en esto el futuro, hodl. Si no vended. Pero dejad de lamentaros porque esto lleva siendo así desde hace 10 años.



Ya te digo...

Entre tiñosos que no han pilláo y cagaleras que han entráo en la prórroga...vaya estampita de hilo que nos está quedando, vive diox...

Un poquillo de porfi, hombre...qu'esto es un hilo de criptos, no el puto psikiatra...

"ÁNdense a la seguridá sociaaal, gueyyyss !!! " 

---------- Post added 14-mar-2018 at 20:18 ----------




species8472 dijo:


> Yo estoy tan tranquilo. De hecho es bueno purgar el final de 2017. Pero hay muchos proyectos con mucha pasta en pleno trabajo. Cuando vean la luz y comienze la adopción con demanda muy real a ver como tumban las cotizaciones



Hay un escenario en la futura Shitland...pa'que la gente no se empalme y haluego se haga cruces y tal...

Y es que la innegable adopción masiva debe cruzarse con varios factores con los que ya habría que contar previamente ( entiendo y a expensas de nuevos matices, por supuestón ) :

- La AM2018 , que se va a dar, sin duda.
- La tendencia de fondo : Criptoprecio = Producción, + mantenimiento ( lq veo más a largo plazo , pero tendrá incidencias punuales ).
- Las manos fuertes, que ya andan por aquí sin duda y no necesariamente para que el criptoprecio se dispare, sino para trincar "á maneira " ( Vía especulación ortodoxa, OK, pero también vía manipulación , como en los metales - ahí podría encajar muy peligrosamente la entrada de GS en Poloniex, no sólo para trincar directamente, sino para marear la pediz global "sólo o en compañía de otrax" - ) . 
- La incidencia de la desmandada coñomía global en un nuevo contexto,que cada vez se muestra menos robinjudiano, y que da para diluír hiperinflaciones a gogó ( cuando personalmente , insisto : creo que ESA es la génesis de Shitland : El reset del desmadre de impresora SIN PARAR MÁQUINA - y el BTC fue un traje A MEDIDA encargado para un problema castuzo muy concreto - )


De este tren se salta en marcha, hamijos....y no hay tiempo para trollacos, memos, ni amargáos.

Suerte y cabeza, que este año habrá que tomar decisiones MUY importantes ( para mí, el propósito de Shitland no es el ni el uso, ni el Lambo...sino un mix que mejore TU VIDA, asínnn que al loro que estas vainas "abiertas de patas" no se repiten cada 3 meses y habrá que optimizar...o morderse el nabo pa'los restos ).

-

---------- Post added 14-mar-2018 at 20:29 ----------

Para adictos a los retornos por Mnode...link jugosete ( al loro con los cruces , que varían en la bajada...y se presume que lo harán también cuando se gire la copla - en mi caso, ojeo particuylarmemte a los equilibrios entre Phore, PIVX y Dash*** , a expensas de roadmaps y lo que su cumplimiento puede desequilibrar su interrelación ( mientras no sale Evolution , PIVX tiene wallet ya en el horno oficialmente - más el ZDEX , puro bombazo para el 2TR - y Phore su marketplace en prueba , pero abierto antes de 2 semanas - )


*** Para trasvases, la relación ahora mismo es Dash 1 / PIVX 1/11 / Phore 1/24 ( lo uno a la ristra de cruces jugosos ya posteada )

MASTERNODES TOP - Rating - All MASTERNODES Monitoring. Cryptocurrency with Masternodes


----------



## silverwindow (14 Mar 2018)

Pues no es por nada, pero esta noche cuando se levanten los asiaticos y vean el percal, venderan como si no hubiera mañana.

Asi que toca sufrir.Sies por lo de google, tampoco me parece para tanto.

PD:Me alegro que por fin descubrais que el AT no sirve para nada.


----------



## Bucanero (14 Mar 2018)

No hay mucho que añadir ahora, Si crees pues hold sino salte y espera a mejores tiempos. Yo hold y si cae ya entraré con más cuando pueda. No hay que darle más vueltas a la vida. Ya vendrá nuestro momento y sino, al menos en mi caso poco habré perdido y si muchas experiencia me habré llevado. Y como se dice por aquí, se viene llorado y quiero mis put.. y mi yate jaja. Es broma. Yo con esto solo quiero para mí lo más importante que es comprar tiempo para los mios. Y si este mundo ayuda a los demás pues mejor.Un saludo a todos y no darle vueltas a las cosas tanto.


----------



## Pirro (14 Mar 2018)

Esto es como ver el telediario, al final acabas viendo cadáveres entre escombros y sigues degustando el cocido. Tanto las subidas como las bajadas al menos a mí me dejan cada vez más frío, aún teniendo intereses en este negocio.

EDIT: Vamos a terminar el primer trimestre y de momento la predicción hecha en enero de lateral-bajismo se está cumpliendo. Ojalá me coma el owned.


----------



## paketazo (14 Mar 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cual era la predicción para el segundo trimestre ¿brotes verdes primaverales, o temporales acompañados de pedrisco?

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## Pirro (15 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Cual era la predicción para el segundo trimestre ¿brotes verdes primaverales, o temporales acompañados de pedrisco?
> 
> Un saludo y buenas noches.



Apuesto por un 2018 de transición, moviéndonos en esta zona durante todo el año (+-50%) y purgando lentamente el exceso de 2017. En Shitland se irán poniendo cartas sobre la mesa pues el tiempo siempre acaba poniendo las cosas en su sitio y muchos llevarán más de un año mareando la perdiz sin presentar cosas reales. Por cada to the moon de cosas en el top100 vamos a ver 10 guanazos. Siempre fue así y creo que la purga será apoteósica.

En un entorno así creo que lo lógico es buscar algo que por el mero hecho de tocar el top 100 ya de buenas plusvalías y de resto, hold en lo que todos sabemos. Tiempo de lonchear lo que se hizo el año pasado y esperar.

Saludos.


----------



## stiff upper lip (15 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Creo que os complicáis la vida.
> 
> Está todo explicado aquí:
> Pi - Fe en el Caos on Vimeo
> ...



Salvo la revolución rusa, la revolución americana, la china de Mao... etc..


----------



## thanthalas (15 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo,en cuanto ha sido tu entrada en ltc?.Tengo unos buenos tethers deseando de gastar....
Nací en los idus de marzo, aunque también fue la fecha del asesinato del Cesar jajajaja


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2018)

Ahora que con el telepredicador waka ése del youtube que os mola parece que Litecoin se pone de modita...un guiño y las gracias al "casi" aniversario del chivatazo de paketazo con litecoin, tremenda cazada, tras años lateral...memorable. 

a 4 pavos...pedazo de cargada y qué cojonudo estuvo. 

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulacion con ALTCOINS

Por cierto, a lo tonto a lo tonto...totalmente menospreciada, pero una de las mejores apuestas del raking ( y éso a día de hoy...que como zumbe en serio, ni te digo ya... )


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2018)

*edito :* LITEPAY

Me contestan hoy un mail de hace una semana confirmándome que las tarjetas de Litepay no están operativas, pero que que están "verificando cuentas de procesamiento de pagos comerciales" ..así que les respondo preguntando por las opciones de paso a cash de los puntos comerciales de pago en LTC.

...asinn que palomitax y ya comentaré algo en unos días.


----------



## davitin (15 Mar 2018)

Joder menuda sangría.


----------



## davitin (15 Mar 2018)

314b de marketcap, y Bitcoin no ha bajado tanto....la pasta está huyendo de las altcoins?


----------



## Piotr (15 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> 314b de marketcap, y Bitcoin no ha bajado tanto....la pasta está huyendo de las altcoins?



Es lógico, BTC sigue siendo el cabeza de serie. Es lógico refugiarse en él. Luego cuando todo suba (si lo hace), ya habrá tiempo de comprar alt coins. Por cierto IOTA se está poniendo a punto de caramelito, si llega a 0.80 le meto unos bitcoines para holdear.

Como dicen por aquí, esto es bueno para purgar shitcoins y tomar buenas posiciones en proyectos que puedan tener futuro.

PD: Madre mía con NF, no da ni una .


----------



## Patanegra (15 Mar 2018)

acabo de meter algo de fiat fresco a LTC, si me voy a la ruina, me voy por completo.

nos vemos en el otro lado.


----------



## bubbler (15 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (15 Mar 2018)

Estoy por pilalrme unas NEO baratunas a 67$ o iotas a 1 pavo o eng a 1,3
Pero mi sentido aracnido me dice que puede haber mas ostia.
Las iotas a 1 pavel me tientan bastante y el wallet esta al caer.

Raro que clapy no venga a hacer sangre.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (15 Mar 2018)

El próximo 20 de marzo es la conferencia del G20 en Buenos Aires. Seguramente hablen de regulaciones y demás (Japan to Call for Crypto Rules at the G20 Summit - Bitcoin News), lo que tiraría hacia abajo el precio de las criptos. Yo hasta después de esta fecha no voy a meter nada más de momento, compré ETH después del hackeo de hace dos semanas y no tenía que haber corrido tanto ::

Edito: ¿dónde están los hilos sesudos de AT de Depeche? Una persona más malpensada que yo diría que cuando la cotización de los criptos cae o el AT muestra sus limitaciones este tío desaparece y cuando hay alguna buena noticia vuelve a vérsele como al Guadiana.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (15 Mar 2018)

Joderrr, ayer compré Ethereum a 500 y pico porque me parecía un buen precio


----------



## sabueXo (15 Mar 2018)

TRIG

- Mostraron el documento donde se indica que pueden participar en concursos para contratos gubernamentales:

Twitter

- En Reddit, enlazaron la siguiente noticia (para contestar un comentario, no directamente con info para todos):

Trump Signs Defense Bill Authorizing Blockchain Study - CoinDesk

A mi me parece que los dos temas van un poco conectados...

Por otro lado:

- Mostraran una demo de su chain/network en Mayo en la conferencia "Consensus"

Consensus 2018 - CoinDesk

- Un ejemplo de como se usa su red, Ammo y un subtoken en concreto (recordar que habrá distintos subtokens en su exchange, cada subtoken es un proyecto):

"(Justifire) will use AMMO when they utilize the content delivery and routing service of the (Blocksafe) Network to securely and privately route information gathered from an instance that meets a preprogrammed set of criteria on the local (Justifire) side chain network. 2 Examples;

1) A Justifire device is used to shoot cans on a camping trip in the wilderness. Let's say that the user has their companion app set to only save direct hits on cans. That data is local only unless competing with someone else on the network (this network could be oriented to be more local (Justifire tokens) or global (AMMO), depending on Justifire's goals) Justifire tokens are used to automatically select data that is set to save locally, but does not need AMMO if the events are strictly local and need no data routing from the (Blocksafe) Network.

2) A Justifire device is used to defend someone during an attack. The user has preselected to have instances involving another person to safely and automatically route that data to local authorities with a signature from their companion app even reporting their location if the gps on the phone is turned on. This routing is handled by the Masternode layer (AMMO), as it's bringing data from a sidechain and routing it elsewhere, and can even give feedback by routing data from elsewhere back to the scene through the companion app. 

Sidechains tokens are mined by providing local consensus data, which will vary with the specifics of the sidechain. Different sidechains will provide different datasets inherent to their use-case, but AMMO is the data and networking routing layer that also handles load balancing for over utilized sidechains. AMMO is mined by providing consensus data dealing with the secure transmission, encryption, and storage of the more global and or overflow processes."

Recordar como es la red mas o menos:


----------



## san_miguel (15 Mar 2018)

Hola, yo lo veo de la siguiente manera, creo que ya le queda poco a la corrección.

Aún no hemos perdido la directriz del triángulo alcista a largo plazo, aún puede llegar a 7450usd o alrededores, desde ahí espero que no se pierde ese soporte, si lo perdemos con fuerza nos meteremos en problemas, por lo demás una corrección sana.







En el gráfico de 1h vemos que el estocástico comienza a subir, es decir es de esperar que recupere algo hasta el 8100-8200...quizá más. Pero cuando llegue arriba volveremos a tener el impulso bajista que nos lleve hasta el 7450 probablemente.







A largo plazo creo que estamos en el suelo, y que pronto recuperará, salvo como dice nuestro compañero profesor falken en la reunión del G20 nos den la puntilla.

En el gráfico de 8 horas, fijaros en el estocástico, puede indicar que vamos a los 7300 aprox.







En el de 12 horas, estocástico casi en el suelo y última vela de momento en forma de libélula alcista.







El gráfico de un día me tiene mas preocupado, el estocástico no ha tocado suelo, no tiene porque hacerlo, pero es lo habitual. Otro signo que puede indicar que nos vamos al 7300 o menos.







En el gráfico semanal, estamos en la parte baja del estocástico, fijaros en la EMA 55, la linea negra, podría irse la cotización a ese punto que ronda los 6000 usd, apoyar ahí y rebotar, de todas formas como veis estamos en la parte baja a largo plazo debería subir.


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2018)

Alguien sabe si hay un histórico en el explorer de "cryptoid.info" para rich list, wallets , etc ???

Quiero ver los cambios en la distribución de varias coins en el tiempo.


----------



## bubbler (15 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## san_miguel (15 Mar 2018)

En cuanto a otras monedas para aumentar mi ratio frente a BTC o ETH, sigo de cerca a ETC, os pongo unos gráficos.

Estocástico de 4h ha tocado suelo, ha tocado la directriz de largo plazo y parece que recupera, aúnque tambi´én es debido a que el gráfico de 1hora está como en BTC, alcista en la parte alta, si BTC retrocede, ETC lo hará.







Gráfico a 12 horas estocástico en el suelo, pudiendo bajar un poco más, pero a largo plazo sería alcista.







Gráfico diario, estocástico en el suelo. A largo plazo solo puede subir.







ETC frente a BTC, en el gráfico de 4 horas, estocástico haciendo el ascenso.







En el gráfico diario, estocástico en el suelo, puede bajar más pero a largo plazo alcista.







ETC frente a ETH, en el gráfico diario estocástico en parte baja, pudiendo bajar algo más pero a largo plazo iríamos para arriba.







En el más corto plazo también vamos hacia arriba respecto a ETH, gráfico de 4h.


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> El próximo 20 de marzo es la conferencia del G20 en Buenos Aires. Seguramente hablen de regulaciones y demás (Japan to Call for Crypto Rules at the G20 Summit - Bitcoin News), lo que tiraría hacia abajo el precio de las criptos. Yo hasta después de esta fecha no voy a meter nada más de momento




Suba o baje, dependiendo del show que monten...ahí estará el reparto futurio niqueláo.

Pinta el fin de la blockchain "para frikis" ( salvo ls que se hayan enriquecido lo suficiente para pasar a "excéntricos" ).


----------



## sabueXo (15 Mar 2018)

Una pregunta de las wallet

Wallet.dat es la semilla

Si yo guardo en un pendrive esa semilla, puedo recuperar mis monedas.

La duda es. Si yo hago la copia de wallet.dat cuando hay 10 monedas, al de una semana meto otras 10 monedas en la wallet pero no vuelvo a guardar el wallet.dat, si restauro el wallet.dat anterior, ¿tendré 10 o 20 monedas?

Es decir, tengo que hacer una copia del wallet.dat cada vez que muevo monedas o con haberlo hecho una vez ya es suficiente.

¿Podéis dar una recomendación de cual es la mejor forma de guardar nuestras monedas?


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Una pregunta de las wallet
> 
> Wallet.dat es la semilla
> 
> ...



En 2 dispositivos distintos mínimo :

- Wallet.dat ( no es la semilla, que es una sucesión de palabras, sino un backup puntual de tu wallet, acceso a la blockchain incluíso )
- Clave pública y clave privada ( la obtienes con el comando dumpprivkey ). Esto último es , en teoría, lo más seguro y esencial para acceder a tu wallet.

Lo importante de la wallet.dat no es el balance, sino su capacidad de acceso a la blockchain...con lo que, si sigues enviando coins a una public key ( address ) ...cuando vuelvas a abrirla, y tras actualizar tu wallet a la blockchain , saldrá el montante actualizado ( de hecho, lo suyo es confirmarlo en el explorer con la clave pública y sólo entrar a la wallet para staking o sacar fondos.

*Por cierto...una vez guardado el wallet.dat , lo precisoY SEGURO es borrar el archivo wallet.dat de tu ordenador ( creo que en la carpeta config, a botepronto te lo digo ) . Así si entra alguien en tu dispositivo, no podrá acceder a tu wallet...pero bueno...quizás éso mejor cuando guardes las wallet.dat y veas Y ENTIENDAS cómo funciona la wallet.

_________________________

Por cierto...no será para la wallet de Triggers, verdad ? Usas alguna o tiras de exchange ?


----------



## bubbler (15 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## sabueXo (15 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> En 2 dispositivos distintos mínimo :
> 
> - Wallet.dat ( no es la semilla, que es una sucesión de palabras, sino un backup puntual de tu wallet, acceso a la blockchain incluíso )
> - Clave pública y clave privada ( la obtienes con el comando dumpprivkey ). Esto último es , en teoría, lo más seguro y esencial para acceder a tu wallet.
> ...



Ok, gracias, voy a empaparme un poco a ver como asegurar las criptos fuera de los exchanges viendo videos.

He pillado un masternode del ALQO y tengo que poner una Wallet, así que me toca empanarme de como va todo esto.

---------------

No, no es la Wallet de Triggers, tengo los triggers en el exchange Binance, no se puede sacar.

Si puedes sacar de Binance, recomiendan lo siguiente ahora mismo:

"Suggestion for cold Wallet. Use IndieSquare in mobile device and after trig transfer , put in airplane mode and power off ."

En cuanto a su Wallet propia, comentaron lo siguiente (no es solo una Wallet sin más):

"This is not just a crypto wallet , it ties to a defense network ( keep in mind) this is a blockchain centric project Not a blockchain project"


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (15 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Suba o baje, dependiendo del show que monten...ahí estará el reparto futurio niqueláo.
> 
> Pinta el fin de la blockchain "para frikis" ( salvo ls que se hayan enriquecido lo suficiente para pasar a "excéntricos" ).



Me gusta lo del paso de friki a excéntrico dependiendo de la pasta que tengas :XX::XX::XX:

En otro hilo de este foro (Bullrun Incoming March 20) un cretino autoproclamado como un "goverment insider" decía que tras las regulaciones el valor de las criptos caería y, con regulación ya preparada y con precios de compra bajos, entonces sería cuando los institucionales se meterían con su fiat fresquito y de ahí to the Moon, pero lo veo demasiado cuento de la lechera, llámame desconfiado


----------



## paketazo (15 Mar 2018)

Bueno, no sé vosotros que habréis hecho, pero el menda ha movido un poco el árbol con unos mete saca y ahora tiene 10 ETH más de los que tenía...supongo que vosotros más o menos igual.

La volatilidad da miedo, pero es cuando de verdad se hacen buenos o malos negocios.

Mucha suerte a todos, de aquí saldremos en caja de cartón o lambo... un saludo


----------



## sabueXo (15 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> En 2 dispositivos distintos mínimo :
> 
> - Wallet.dat ( no es la semilla, que es una sucesión de palabras, sino un backup puntual de tu wallet, acceso a la blockchain incluíso )
> - Clave pública y clave privada ( la obtienes con el comando dumpprivkey ). Esto último es , en teoría, lo más seguro y esencial para acceder a tu wallet.
> ...



Por cierto, cuando habláis de semilla, ¿a que os referís?


----------



## fjsanchezgil (15 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> En 2 dispositivos distintos mínimo :
> 
> - Wallet.dat ( no es la semilla, que es una sucesión de palabras, sino un backup puntual de tu wallet, acceso a la blockchain incluíso )
> - Clave pública y clave privada ( la obtienes con el comando dumpprivkey ). Esto último es , en teoría, lo más seguro y esencial para acceder a tu wallet.
> ...



Ahora que nombras la wallet de triggers... No son tokens de counterparty? O ya han sacado wallet propia?

Y otra cosa mas... Habeis comprado triggers en binance a partir del 6 de febreto y los habeis podido retirar?. Es que yo compre unos días antes, intente sacarlos a una direccion counterparty (bitcoin) yse quedó en processing varios dias. Puse ticket, me deshicieron el withdraw y pusieron el wallet en mantenimiento desde esa fecha.

Desde entonces, cada semana les abro ticket preguntando wue cuando voy a podet retirar mis TRIG y me dicen, mas o menos, que estan en ello y que vaya mirando de vez en cuando, que seguro que pronto estara arreglado...

Me escama que lleven ya mas de 1 mes con esto...



Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> No, no es la Wallet de Triggers, tengo los triggers en el exchange Binance, no se puede sacar.
> 
> Si puedes sacar de Binance, recomiendan lo siguiente ahora mismo:
> 
> ...



Menúo morro los de Triggers con la wallet...ni que llevasen 3 semans,cojones.

Que el proyecto sea centralizado no tiene una mierda que ver con que tengas tus propios medios de custodia. 

No le meto a saco precisamente por éso...ayer andaba en precios en los que entré. Me toca los cojones dejar una mierda en exchange.



Profesor Falken dijo:


> En otro hilo de este foro (Bullrun Incoming March 20) un cretino autoproclamado como un "goverment insider" decía que tras las regulaciones el valor de las criptos caería y, con regulación ya preparada y con precios de compra bajos, entonces sería cuando los institucionales se meterían con su fiat fresquito y de ahí to the Moon, pero lo veo demasiado cuento de la lechera, llámame desconfiado



Es una evolución perfectamente lógica...aunque si trasciende una regulación ( y aceptación ) sólida...creo que el pistoletazo para manos fuertes ya será demasiado obvio como para andar haciendo cábalas.



paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, no sé vosotros que habréis hecho, pero el menda ha movido un poco el árbol con unos mete saca y ahora tiene 10 ETH más de los que tenía...supongo que vosotros más o menos igual.
> 
> La volatilidad da miedo, pero es cuando de verdad se hacen buenos o malos negocios.
> 
> Mucha suerte a todos, de aquí saldremos en caja de cartón o lambo... un saludo



Yo , ni papa...y algo me jode...pero estoy ya de lleno y adrede en el surf ( Físico, no del de Divad ). Paso de desgastarme y ésto a diario es masoquismo puro y duro si tienes posiciones a medida y poca intención de variar. Compadezco a los del PC a mano en el curro tól puto día.

El ramalazo de pureza era tal que hasta iba a dejar de fumar...pero va a ser que con la ansiedá del pavillo hecha jambre, no iba a haber tabla que me awantara...

Y porque no he ehcontráo un despertador "ATH" en los chinos de por aquí, que si no, no me véis el pelo ni desde móvil & tapatalk...





sabueXo dijo:


> Por cierto, cuando habláis de semilla, ¿a que os referís?



Semilla..."determinística" , creo ( me corrijan ) ...es un recurso como el que han puesto para el Zpiv ya , una serie de como una docena de palabras con el que puedes acceder a tu wallet ( offline, online, como quieras ).


----------



## Gurney (15 Mar 2018)

Sangría...al menos Tether aguanta


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Ahora que nombras la wallet de triggers... No son tokens de counterparty? O ya han sacado wallet propia?
> 
> Y otra cosa mas... Habeis comprado triggers en binance a partir del 6 de febreto y los habeis podido retirar?. Es que yo compre unos días antes, intente sacarlos a una direccion counterparty (bitcoin) yse quedó en processing varios dias. Puse ticket, me deshicieron el withdraw y pusieron el wallet en mantenimiento desde esa fecha.
> 
> ...



Joder,joder...ya estamos con la puta mafia exchanger...

Y los quieres pasar a counterparty ? Cómo va ?


----------



## fjsanchezgil (15 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Joder,joder...ya estamos con la puta mafia exchanger...
> 
> Y los quieres pasar a counterparty ? Cómo va ?



Counterparty utiliza direcciones bitcoin para almacenar en ellas tokens. Es parecido a los tokens EC20 de ethereum, solo que esto lo montaron por encima de bitcoin los de counterparty.

Puedes utilizar monederos compatibles como ese que sugieren para el movil, o algunos monederos web como counterwallet.io, si no me equivoco.

Las cartitas estas rarepepe se articulan como tokens de counterparty, storj comenzo siendo token de counterparty (aunque luego migraron a ec20 con ethereum), y algunas mas habra por ahi.

La verdad es que es un gran desconocido, que ya hacía antes que los demás muchas cosas como la generacion propia de tokens, reparto de dividendos, dex, etc... Mucho antes que waves, ethereum y compañía. Y todo sobre la blockchain de bitcoin (con las ventajas de seguridad que ello conlleva)

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2018)

*fsanchezgil*

Puedes guardarlos en electrum ?


----------



## davitin (15 Mar 2018)

Chicos, algun exchange o forma de meter fiat para comprar criptos con tarjeta que cobren poca comision? siempre uso coinbase, pero me sangran casi 50 pavos por meter 500 euros de fiat...


----------



## easyridergs (15 Mar 2018)

Es un escándalo como sube y bajo casi todo al mismo tiempo. Está todo sincronizado y manipulado. No tengo miedo.


----------



## paketazo (15 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Es un escándalo como sube y bajo casi todo al mismo tiempo. Está todo sincronizado y manipulado. No me dan miedo.



No hay profundidad en los exchangers por falta de fiat y por falta de tokens.

El único modo de hacer aparecer ambas cosas es meneando mucho el árbol.

Cuando subía a 20K nadie vendía por que lo esperaban ver a 30K, los que metian fiat no compraban por les parecía muy caro.

Ahora los que venden BTC pasan de todo y prefieren esperar a tiempos mejores, y los que meten fiat lo esperan más abajo para cargar.

La volatilidad es exagerada por falta de liquidez en ambos sentidos.

Y eso que BTC es la más liquida junto con ETH, el resto de top, da risa, y ya no digamos por ahí abajo, que con 100K $ meneas el precio un 25%.

Como siempre, tras la tempestad llegará la calma.

Hay manos esperando ver los 6K, yo no creo que se vaya allí, si no rebota por estas cotas, se irá más abajo de esos 6K, un doble suelo sería demasiado sencillo hasta para nosotros.

Un saludo y sangre fría.


----------



## Carlos1 (15 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos, algun exchange o forma de meter fiat para comprar criptos con tarjeta que cobren poca comision? siempre uso coinbase, pero me sangran casi 50 pavos por meter 500 euros de fiat...




Lo estaba mirando en Coinbase y por 500 € me marca 12 € de comisión.


----------



## orbeo (15 Mar 2018)

Este es el reporte de Clif High de marzo con las previsiones para los próximos meses.

Dropbox - ALTA_2018_MarchCrypto.pdf


----------



## tixel (15 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> *1:1 *
> LA MONEDA MAS SOLIDA DEL MUNDO
> El euro , la libra esterlina , el yen , el bolivar , el rublo ...TODAS las monedas fiat del mundo han caido respecto al dolar excepto ...el CUC
> La solidez de la economia cubana , basada en I + D y en la optimizacion
> ...



O sea que los planes para comprar el lambo se retrasan un poco ¿no es eso?

---------- Post added 15-mar-2018 at 14:04 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Este es el reporte de Clif High de marzo con las previsiones para los próximos meses.
> 
> Dropbox - ALTA_2018_MarchCrypto.pdf



Alguien amable, podría hacer un pequeño resumen. Es que a mi el inglés me da dentera.


----------



## davitin (15 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> No hay profundidad en los exchangers por falta de fiat y por falta de tokens.
> 
> El único modo de hacer aparecer ambas cosas es meneando mucho el árbol.
> 
> ...



Espera a que los proyectos blockchains finalicen y empiecen a entrar los clientes y usuarios de esas blockchains a comprar tokens de manera regular y masiva para usar sus servicios...ahi es cuando empezara a entrar liquidez sostenida, no solo especuladores, el precio de los tokens subira como la espuma....hay que tener en cuenta que esto no es la bolsa...una accion es una participacion de una empresa, pero un token NO ES UNA ACCION, por mucho que nos parezca que si...el token es, entre otras cosas, un "artefacto" con una utilidad en si mismo, no es algo que sirve solo para especular ni es la representacion del valor de una empresa, es una "pieza" que se usa dentro de una blockchain, pero que a la vez cotiza como si se trataran de acciones, por lo tanto hacer una analogia 100% con el mercado de valores al final nos da una vision erronea de lo que tenemos entre manos.


----------



## paketazo (15 Mar 2018)

tixel dijo:


> O sea que los planes para comprar el lambo se retrasan un poco ¿no es eso?
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-mar-2018 at 14:04 ----------
> 
> ...



Solo podrá subir cryptoworld cuando el maestro clapham esté dentro y le sea posible hacer un 100X como mínimo...mientras tanto, todas las fuerzas del universo se unirán para colocar las cosas dónde él desee.

En cuanto ala traducción, yo solo me he mirado la parte que habla específicamente de BTC, ETH, Dash, BCH...y alguna más, el resto ni me lo he mirado, pero viene a hacer predicciones un poco dispersas sobre logros durante este 2018...para mi gusto, un poco "adivinatorio"

*davitin* efectivamente, el uso rige el precio y no al revés como ha sucedido durante 2017

Ahora toca demostrar, y sobre todo captar usuarios....que en como cualquier mercado, es lo realmente complicado.

Pronto tendremos un cierto equilibrio, y empezaremos a ver un distanciamiento entre proyectos usables y bonitos sueños sin respaldo.

un saludo


----------



## fjsanchezgil (15 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> *fsanchezgil*
> 
> Puedes guardarlos en electrum ?



No. Electrum no es compatible con el protocolo de counterparty.

Existen paginas offline (al estilo de myetherwallwet) para poder utilizar estos tokens. Countertools creo que se llamaban (deben estar por github para descargar)



Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (15 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Petróleo, el Oro, el Café, la panceta, el uranio..., los zulos, la chatarra tampoco son acciones: Son precios que se mueven dentro del tablero de GO, y todos siguen las mismas reglas.



Lo que queria decir es que en el mundo de las blockchains todavia no han entrado todos los "actores", aun faltan los usuarios y clientes que van a dar un uso real a dichas blockchains, esa es la pasta que falta que entre al sistema cripto, ahora solo esta la pasta de los especuladores, cuando entre la pasta de los usuarios habra un aumento brutal en el volumen de dichas blockchains, ademas sera sostenido y no dependera de fomos y fuds, solo de la utilizacion real de dichos sistemas...ahi esta todo el recorrido que tienen las alts, lo que otros llaman en este hilo "Adopcion Masiva".


----------



## matias331 (15 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Espera a que los proyectos blockchains finalicen y empiecen a entrar los clientes y usuarios de esas blockchains a comprar tokens de manera regular y masiva para usar sus servicios...ahi es cuando empezara a entrar liquidez sostenida, no solo especuladores, el precio de los tokens subira como la espuma....hay que tener en cuenta que esto no es la bolsa...una accion es una participacion de una empresa, pero un token NO ES UNA ACCION, por mucho que nos parezca que si...el token es, entre otras cosas, un "artefacto" con una utilidad en si mismo, no es algo que sirve solo para especular ni es la representacion del valor de una empresa, es una "pieza" que se usa dentro de una blockchain, pero que a la vez cotiza como si se trataran de acciones, por lo tanto hacer una analogia 100% con el mercado de valores al final nos da una vision erronea de lo que tenemos entre manos.



Definitivamente estamos en los albores de un nuevo sistema "monetario" lo 
ya avanzado, es bastante para que sea "apagado" por los perjudicados (bancos, gobiernos). Agrego que las ventajas de las transacciones sin pasar por la borregada de controles y burócratas bancarios es quizá la mayor fortaleza y evitara que se pueda eliminar.

Queda por resolver problemas serios, principalmente seguridad, demanda energética, volatilidad, costo de transacción, ....

La penetración en el mundo real, ya hay avances grandes, algunos emblemáticos como paypal, amazon y otros, aunque aquí me preocupan los retrocesos, los mas reciente de Google y Facebook y que gobiernos como el Chino y Coreano (abiertamente y varios otros veladamente) prácticamente le hayan declarado la guerra, esto podría retrasar su aceptación general.


----------



## Patanegra (15 Mar 2018)

Bots pumpeando ahora mismo APPC por si alguien le quiere hacer un saca-mete rapido para ganarse unas perrillas.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Mar 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Alguien amable, podría hacer un pequeño resumen. Es que a mi el inglés me da dentera.



Bitcoin 100k a final de año, esa es la predicción más importante.


----------



## Polo_00 (15 Mar 2018)

A ver... He leido un informe...Y lo quiero pegar aquí...Paketazo dame tu opinión Y los demás también...

Luis:
- Le parece muy importante la compra de Poloniex por Goldman Sachs y los documentos filtrados de ser el primer exchange regulado en la US y aprobado por la SEC.
- El dinero instutucional está a punto de entrar y dentro de pocas semanas se irá haciendo público, seguramente en la conferencia Consensus del 14 de mayo con muchas novedades. El segundo boom lo llama.
- No recomienda la inversión en ICOs en ningún caso.
- Dice que lo más importante para el crecimiento de una criptomoneda es su uso real y la gente que esté detrás desarollandola.
- Solo ha mencionado tres monedas, Bitcoin, Ethereum y Omisego, que esta última va a ser la bomba y que puede hasta superar a ethereum.
- No ha dicho nada de GTO pero la menciona indirectamente varias veces y recalca su uso real y la cantidad de usuarios que la van a usar.
- Asegura que Bitcoin llegará a 40k este año.
- Mañana a las 9pm publicará un nuevo reporte y explicará como manejarse en el segundo boom. También dirá un pick de blockchain.


----------



## paketazo (15 Mar 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> A ver... He leido un informe...Y lo quiero pegar aquí...Paketazo dame tu opinión Y los demás también...
> 
> Luis:
> - Le parece muy importante la compra de Poloniex por Goldman Sachs y los documentos filtrados de ser el primer exchange regulado en la US y aprobado por la SEC.
> ...



Ante todo, y lo más importante que hay que tener en cuenta al leer un informe de previsiones, esté firmado por quién esté, es entender que es solo eso "una previsión basada en algo"

G.S compra Polo

Barclays se une a Coinbase

Aparecen fondos de capital riesgo invirtiendo en tokens...pronto sacarán credit cards referenciadas en sus nuevos socios...no lo dudéis. Espero la de coinbase en breve

¿cómo lo valoramos?

Pues de dos modos, por una parte parece cojonudo, pues entran los que ahora mismo mueven el mundo...pero ¿por que?

Pues por dos motivos, o para posicionarse y obtener cartera de clientes potenciales y reales, o para distribuir lo acumulado en etapas anteriores de un modo más "civilizado".

Para estos actores, cryptoworld no supone nada, es como ir a comprar una barra de pan para cualquiera de nosotros, pero ante la duda, mejor tener un pie dentro.

En cuanto al punto del dinero institucional...este ya lleva entrando desde el principio del 2017, ahora están en plan espanta viejas, para acojonar al personal, al tiempo que criban proyectos que quizá realmente sobren...eso es más complicado de saber.

Las inversiones en ICO, para mi son una forma eficaz de financiar un proyecto, para mi son ideales siempre y cuando no se use la mala fe, y se informe verazmente al inversor. 

¿acaso es mejor invertir en OTC que estando regulado logra el objetivo una de cada 10 empresas cotizadas, y el resto corren con el dinero captado en la OPV? 


Lo del uso real y el respaldo lo vengo recalcando desde hace años...de nada sirve un token a 1000$ si lo usan 10 personas para atesorar.

La distribución, el uso, y sobre todo la aceptación por empresas es la clave de todo. (por eso insisto tanto en que sigáis los avances de Dash entre otras)

La coin OMG, puede ser una bomba como cualquier otra, yo ahí no me posiciono. Creo que cualquiera que demuestre algo diferente y útil podría serlo.

Ahora mismo la que logre una pasarela eficaz fiat-crypto-fiat se llevará el gato a corto plazo.

¿BTC a 40K para diciembre?...no me sirve...sería lo mismo que decir que estará a 4000$ o a 100.000$...si al menos lo apoya comiéndose su miembro pues le haremos más caso.

Un saludo y fijémonos en los fundamentos, y el precio por ahora, toca dejarlo un poco de lado...salvo para los que quieran acumular más.

edito:

*¿Es solo a mi, o os salen montones de rusas y ucranianas en un rollo de citas?...están de 10, pero me toca los huevos que prohíban las ICOs y pongan esas mierdas.*


----------



## plus ultra (15 Mar 2018)

Venimos de una dominancia minima de 32.4% poco a poco estamos en 42.6%,veo cierta confianza desmesurada en que volveremos a tocar los 6k y puede ser una trampa que cogera a muchos "apalancados",asi es este juego.

Bitcoin Lightning Startup Goes Beta With Twitter CEO Backing - CoinDesk


----------



## davitin (15 Mar 2018)

matias331 dijo:


> Definitivamente estamos en los albores de un nuevo sistema "monetario" lo
> ya avanzado, es bastante para que sea "apagado" por los perjudicados (bancos, gobiernos). Agrego que las ventajas de las transacciones sin pasar por la borregada de controles y burócratas bancarios es quizá la mayor fortaleza y evitara que se pueda eliminar.
> 
> Queda por resolver problemas serios, principalmente seguridad, demanda energética, volatilidad, costo de transacción, ....
> ...



Ni corea ni china han declarado ninguna guerra...corea a claudicado y permite trabajar a los exchanges, china lo unico que ha hecho ha sido prohibir las icos, a las que considera un nido de estafas, y no se equivoca, con lo cual los proyectos chinos se financian con grupos empresariales desde el minuto cero, lo que elimina las frikadas, las estafas y los proyectos chorra desde el principio, google solo ha prohibido el anuncio de icos por los mismos motivos, no la publicidad de las criptos (no pueden prohibir nada mas, no tienen ninguna potestad mas que la publicidad y no son el unico buscador de internet), por lo demas no hay ninguna prohibicion ni ninguna traba a las criptos, de hecho china va a sacar su propia cripto nacional, venezuela creo que ya saco el petro (no estoy seguro por que no lo sigo), y algun que otro pais tambien esta hablando de lo mismo, mas bien el sistema trata de adaptarse a lo que se viene.


----------



## Nico (15 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Espera a que los proyectos blockchains finalicen y empiecen a entrar los clientes y usuarios de esas blockchains *a comprar tokens de manera regular y masiva para usar sus servicios*...ahi es cuando empezara a entrar liquidez sostenida, no solo especuladores, *el precio de los tokens subira como la espuma*....hay que tener en cuenta que esto no es la bolsa...una accion es una participacion de una empresa, pero un token NO ES UNA ACCION, por mucho que nos parezca que si...el token es, entre otras cosas, *un "artefacto" con una utilidad en si mismo*, no es algo que sirve solo para especular ni es la representacion del valor de una empresa, *es una "pieza" que se usa dentro de una blockchain*, pero que a la vez cotiza como si se trataran de acciones, por lo tanto hacer una analogia 100% con el mercado de valores al final nos da una vision erronea de lo que tenemos entre manos.




*Davitin:*

Muy importante esto que has puesto !! :Aplauso:

Sin embargo a tu razonamiento le falta una parte.

Es cierto que el token es "un instrumento" que habilita el uso de la blockchain en tareas registrales (por ejemplo) pero, como cualquier instrumento o herramienta tiene UN VALOR DE MERCADO más allá del cual es inusable.

Pero agrego un concepto más: Hay una diferencia entre un token REUSABLE (no se agota con el registro) y otro CONSUMIBLE (al usarlo registralmente se "muere" y tienes que comprar otro).

- En el caso de los *REUSABLES* (cualquier cripto monetaria) el proyecto o empresa se fijará *en la COMISION de minería*.
- En el caso de los *CONSUMIBLES*, el proyecto o empresa se fijará en el *COSTO del token* y, si ADEMAS cobran comisión de minería, tendrá que sumarlo.

Yo estoy actualmente en un proyecto que usa blockchains de modo REGISTRAL y esta cuestión la hemos analizado.

Cada operación o registro no puede costarnos más de *$ 0,25* o, el servicio no puede darse (o no se gana prestándolo).

Unos meses atrás con la comisión de las transacciones del bitcoin en *$ 7 o más* no podíamos usarlo porque, aún cuando el bitcoin *es REUSABLE* (compro uno y lo muevo de un lado a otro para registrar en la blockchain mis datos), el costo de las transacciones no permitía usarlo.

Cualquier token (sea o no reusable) cuyo "costo de uso" (sea consumo de token o pago comisión) exceda en mucho el valor propio de tu servicio *NO PUEDE USARSE.*

Esto significa que:

a) Existe un "techo de mercado" para el valor de token y sus comisiones.
b) Servicios que admiten un ALTO PRECIO para el token y su comisión, seguramente es de uso ESCASO y para bienes altos.
c) Los productos MASIVOS no soportan costos elevados más allá de cierto límite.

Quizás para registrar el título de una casa -que vale $ 300.000- que el token+comisión cueste $ 10 o $ 20 es irrelevante pero, para registrar un ticket de bar (consumo promedio $ 7) lo que exceda de $ 0,10 o $ 0,20 no tiene sentido.

Y, casas se venden 50.000 al año (pocos usos) en tantos que tickets de café se hacen MILLONES AL DIA.

===

Traducción de todo el ladrillo:

Los precios de los tokens y sus comisiones, *para ser usados masivamente NO PUEDEN SUBIR MUCHO o dejan de tener sentido* y, si el valor es irrelevante (en bienes muy pero muy caros) los usos registrales *no pasan de unos pocos miles al año.*


----------



## davitin (15 Mar 2018)

Nico dijo:


> *Davitin:*
> 
> Muy importante esto que has puesto !! :Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Hombre, a ver...yo creo que cuando alguien diseña una blockchain, ya tiene en cuenta el valor variable de sus tokens...vamos a ver, el precio de un servicio que proporcione una blockchain se puede dar en dolares, y tu pagas con tus tokens ese precio fijo...si el servicio vale dos dolares y el token vale un dolar, pagas 2 tokens, si mañana el token vale 2 dolares entonces pagas solo un token por el servicio, tampoco hace falta pensar tanto.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (15 Mar 2018)

Nico dijo:


> *Davitin:*
> 
> Muy importante esto que has puesto !! :Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Para pagos pequeños tenemos criptos como Nano, instántaneo y sin comisiones, otras como IOTA y Byteball también. Hay mercado para todas las criptos.


----------



## Patanegra (15 Mar 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Traducción de todo el ladrillo:
> 
> Los precios de los tokens y sus comisiones, *para ser usados masivamente NO PUEDEN SUBIR MUCHO o dejan de tener sentido* y, si el valor es irrelevante (en bienes muy pero muy caros) los usos registrales *no pasan de unos pocos miles al año.*



no habiamos quedado que el precio del token no tiene mucha importancia, sino que hay que mirar el marketcap (precio token*oferta de tokens)?

para pagos hay criptos con pocas comisiones. Para servicios se pueden fraccionar los tokens, no?

algun forero que controle del tema puede rebatir al estimado forero?


----------



## paketazo (15 Mar 2018)

El precio del token dependerá de su finalidad.

Pensemos en un token que da derecho a usar un parque de atracciones.

Un token 10$

Si el precio del token sube a 50$ es probable que nadie use ese parque de atracciones, y por lo tanto su uso decae. El uso es inversamente proporcional al precio.


Ahora pensemos en un token de apuestas.

El usuario apuesta pensando en $, y compro token por valor de 10$ (imaginemos proporción 1$=token)

Ahora el token, que cotiza libremente sube en su precio, y lo que valía 10$ ahora vale 20$.

esto quiere decir que los que poseen el token y no lo cambiaron ahora pueden apostar por valor de 20$.

Los usuarios nuevos que quieran apostar 10$, pues reciben 1/2 token.


Ahora pensemos en el caso de BTC o las que pretenden ser medio de pago.

Aquí la demanda del token repercute en su precio directamente, por lo tanto a mayor demanda y con una oferta constante pues sube su precio referenciado en fiat.

Aquí está la paradoja tan cuestionada.

La ley de gresham de cumplirse a rajatabla, hará que BTC no sea una moneda de uso común, y tenderá a ser atesorada.

Nadie gastará un BTC a 6K $, si puede valer 100K, y nadie lo gastará a 100K si puede valer 1M...

por consiguiente, el precio tenderá a subir al reducirse la oferta y por lo tanto las monedas en circulación.

Ese token en concreto junto algunos otros, tendrán un uso tan restringido que será como un bien giffen, ya que a mayor precio, mayor demanda.


Cada token es diferente, ya que su uso diferirá de otros...creo que Claudius ya comentó algo de esto hace meses.

Luego debemos de pensar que hay tokens cuyo único fin es financiar un proyecto (Bankera por ejemplo)...logran una capacidad de financiación mediante un token cotizable...ese token puede valer 100 o 0, será indiferente para el fin del proyecto.


Debemos de buscar tokens que ganen valor añadido...el caso de ETH es muy evidente, su red de subtokens vive de la salud de la madre...su demanda es creciente por el ecosistema que ha creado (retroalimenta el precio/demanda)

Lo dicho, hay que saber muy bien lo que compramos y el motivo.

Un saludo


----------



## tixel (15 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ay Jesus ...perdonalos ...no saben lo que hacen
> Aqui el clapham os trae una perla ...
> 
> Mini-POS Launches Zero Confirmation Bitcoin Cash Point-of-Sale Terminal - Bitcoin News
> ...



Las dos direcciones más ricas de bch parece que te dan la razón. No han vendido ni uno, y entre los dos tienen 700.000(el 4% del total). Uno comprando poquito a poco y el otro del tirón.
19hZx234vNtLazfx5J2bxHsiWEmeYE8a7k - Bitcoin Cash address
1F4MH7XeQypXZTjFgCj8ZSd63NX8ywTEbG - Bitcoin Cash address
Algo sabrán digo yo.


----------



## orbeo (15 Mar 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Para pagos pequeños tenemos criptos como Nano, instántaneo y sin comisiones, otras como IOTA y Byteball también. Hay mercado para todas las criptos.



Ahora que ha salido ya la LN habrá que ver cómo van quedando las cripto que prometían micro pagos. Veremos cómo evoluciona todo.


----------



## davitin (15 Mar 2018)

Con la adopcion masiva los tokens no van a tener mas remedio que subir, digan lo que digan, la gente tendra que comprarlos en los exchanges si o si para usar los servicios blockchain, habra especulacion con el precio al haber mucha demanda, oferta y demanda, nadie controla eso, ni los mismos creadores de la blockchain.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (15 Mar 2018)

En éste vídeo David Batagglia explica muy bien,con las wallet de los chicos listos por delante,como las ballenas juegan con nosotros y siguen acumulando bitcoins mientras los pobres vendemos a precio de amigo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Mar 2018)

Ledger Nano ó Trezor ?...


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (15 Mar 2018)

La primera es la de Binance,la segunda la del abogado famoso que está vendiendo lo del Mt gox y es la única de las primeras que realmente se está quitando bitcoin de encima y las siguientes son "particulares", no son exchanges.Y hacen unos pump and dump...,mejor dicho al revés, unos dump and pump bestiales.


----------



## paketazo (15 Mar 2018)

A los que les interese gastarse sus Dash vía prepaid card estoy probando con la nueva incorporación de Payza, que ya usaba BTC desde hace tiempo.

A ver como va, por lo que parece con BTC funciona bien...estoy pendiente de que autoricen la cuenta para operar de este modo, ya os contaré.

Cuando hablo de fundamentales y adopción, me refiero a detalles como este.

Ojo con el tema de las wallets de las ballenas, se lo están llevando todo puesto, y la poca calderilla de los exchangers que ellos no manejan se la están regalando las manos débiles.

Entiendo que es duro si se está en perdidas de largo plazo, pero si es dinero que no se precisa, yo no lo tocaría hasta que se desvele el futuro inminente.

Un saludo



Negrofuturo dijo:


> La conclusión es clara: Solo Coins.
> 
> Así que LTC cumple el requisito.... y mis EUCs tb. aunque parezcan Scam
> 
> Tokens mejor con palo.



Salvo que el token te de derecho a formar parte del conjunto/nucleo...como si se tratase de una acción empresarial, y pudiendo ser que te de derecho a decidir en proporción a la parte alícuota que poseas del proyecto.


----------



## species8472 (15 Mar 2018)

El critomundo y el btc están unidos intrísicamente, pero para sopresa de los bitcoñeros y altadoradores, esto lejos de ser malo es muy muy bueno.

El bitcoin nació como moneda y se ha ido transformando en reserva de valor. El btc tiene su crecimiento natural en la debilidad del fiat. Las alts surgieron con el propósito de crear una economía nueva, su crecimiento natural es su mayor utilidad sobre sus equivalentes fiat.

¿Qué va a ocurrir? Cuando las alts empiecen a tener utilidad real entrará fiat que ya nunca volverá a la economía estandar. Se usará, se transformará en btc y se volverá a convertir en una coin para usar algún servicio y vuelta a empezar. Igual que las fichas de un casino. Cuando la economía gripe el fiat huirá al btc apuntalando todo el sistema. El resultado es una riada constante de fiat al criptomundo bien por utilidad de las criptos o buscando la seguridad del btc con intercambio frecuente entre alts y btc. Básicamente se está creando una nueva economía al margen del sistema, donde las alts son las proveedoras de servicios y el btc la moneda de reserva (oro 2.0)

En esta situación todos ganan porque un servicio no depende tanto de la utilidad real propia como de la economía en la que vive. Pir ejemplo, un camarero en suiza gana mucho más que en España y no digamos Somalia, el servicio es el mismo, ¿por qué la diferencia de valor tan grande entre los tres? Simple, el camarero suizo está en una economía muy rica, el somalí en una muy pobre. El camarero tiene su valor referenciado al gdp suizo. Lo mismo les ocurre a las alts referenciadas al "gdp" btc. 

Larga vida al btc. Esto no ha hecho más que empezar. Lo que hay que pensar no es en térmimos de valor del btc, eth o pesetacoin, si no cuanto vale la economía futura, la suma del valor de todo el valor añadido que ofrecen (transacciones casi gratis, seguridad total, eliminación de eficiencias, eliminación de sesgos, etc). Te haces una idea de esa cifra, ahora aún a órdenes de magnitud de lo que va a ser y te das cuenta que incluso aunque no aciertes con los proyectos ganarás dinero por efecto arrastre de toda la economía crypto (el equivalente a apostar por hacerte camarero en suiza) y si aciertas te harás rico (apostar por ser banquero en suiza). Los que se quedan fuera da igual que apuesten a ser ingeniero o banquero, en somalia se es pobre apuestes a lo que apuestes.

Moraleja, hold


----------



## paketazo (15 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Una NOTA para el Calendario.
> 
> Si el día de Hoy, gran IDUS de marzo, se confirma como día de Giro al alza, y realmente giramos y cogemos fuerza...., *OJO a los IDUS de Septiembre*.
> 
> ...



el rebote es lento, pero parece relativamente constante a diferencia de días anteriores dónde no había tiempo para subir y bajar en cuestión de minutos.

Los suelos "buenos" se consolidan con lentitud, las salidas rápidas en V, suelen traer problemas de distribución y solo atraen especuladores.

No quiero decir que vayamos a rebotar hoy, solo digo que para que exista un rebote contundente y sostenido es mejor ir de menos a más que de más a menos en cuanto la velocidad de la teórica subida.

3 meses de sacudida es una bonita experiencia para los que miren atrás en unos meses y digan...¡yo aguanté!...o puede ser una nefasta experiencia si estos 3 meses son el principio de otros 3...

Lo dicho, con la comida no se juega...si acaso con lo de las "putes" y aun así...con cuidado.


----------



## orbeo (16 Mar 2018)

Por si a alguien le interesa. Se ha marcado un +90% en un momento en Kucoin aunque ahora ya corrige algo.

carVertical Partners With BMW Group To Create First Ever Connected Reports | NewsBTC


----------



## Venganza. (16 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ya sabeis que el clapham no es mucho de AT , pero hay algunos
> parametros que si importan . Y uno de ellos es la EMA 200 . El clapham ya sabeis que no cree mucho en pis , sombreros de bruja , HCH
> y mie...sorry , AT
> El cryptotulipan 1 ha roto la EMA 200 . Y ademas esta dentro del canal
> bajista . bala bla



no tengo costumbre responder a tonticos, pero el criptotulipan ya esta a 43% del market cap y subiendo.


----------



## bubbler (16 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (16 Mar 2018)

¿Alguien tiene pasta metida en Republic Protocol? Dicen aquí que es el proyecto más infravalorado para invertir ahora.

The Most UNDERVALUED Cryptocurrency?! | Republic Protocol Review - YouTube


----------



## casera (16 Mar 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene pasta metida en Republic Protocol? Dicen aquí que es el proyecto más infravalorado para invertir ahora.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo tengo, de la presale. A mi el proyecto me convenció, por muchas razones (devs, proyeccion, nicho de mercado... )


----------



## juli (16 Mar 2018)

Por lo que veo, las atomic swaps van a poder "comunicar" , "intercambiar" blockchains .

También, cada vez hay más exchanges descentralizados...

Sin embargo, leo de GS en Poloniex, Barclays en Coinbase, Binance, también ampliando a DEX...

Entonces, y directamente ...buscarán pasta...o capacidad de distorsión ?

________________________

Factom ( cágate ,lorito ) Tiene , tras años, un explorer OPERATIVO. Aleluya, maifrén ( y qué paz !) Una blockhain de semejante caché, perfil y posición castuza con las ridículas carencias de su operativa, sólo puede ser UN TAPADO de libro.( TAPADO. Mayúsculas)

---------- Post added 16-mar-2018 at 10:23 ----------

Al loro con el G20 y sus chanzas. 

Curiosidá especial :

1. Blockchains anónimas. 
2. Derechos de jolders ( no sólo ICOs )

Ojo, que anque toque rascada como última carga en oferta, puede ser el pistoletazo oficial a la AM2018 perfectísimamente ( y la razón del bloqueo de estos meses )...p"apel de regalo" included, éso sí..


----------



## Venganza. (16 Mar 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene pasta metida en Republic Protocol? Dicen aquí que es el proyecto más infravalorado para invertir ahora.
> 
> The Most UNDERVALUED Cryptocurrency?! | Republic Protocol Review - YouTube



se presenta como una dark pool, un sitio para q las grandes fortunas intercambien cryptos sin que quede cosntancia en la blockchain

y digo yo , si se queiren intercambiar grandes cantidades de bitcoins sin q quede constancia en la blockchain ¿no es mucho mas sencillo comprar directamente las claves privadas?


----------



## juli (16 Mar 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> se presenta como una dark pool, un sitio para q las grandes fortunas intercambien cryptos sin que quede cosntancia en la blockchain
> 
> y digo yo , si se queiren intercambiar grandes cantidades de bitcoins sin q quede constancia en la blockchain ¿no es mucho mas sencillo comprar directamente las claves privadas?



Y qué privacidad tienen unas claves de las que no eres el único conocedor ?


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Por lo que veo, las atomic swaps van a poder "comunicar" , "intercambiar" blockchains .
> 
> También, cada vez hay más exchanges descentralizados...
> 
> ...




Buscan cartera de clientes.

Saben que hay porrón de usuarios que mantienen buenas reservas de BTC y otras, y que mejor modo de hacerse con ellas que ofrecerles pasarela directa a fiat mediante sus servicios a una baja comisión.

Tiempo al tiempo, pero ambas plataformas (Coinbase y Polo...) se convertirán en una extensión del sistema bancario privado, dando una imagen de progresismo tapado (DEX), que realmente solo busca perpetuar sus intereses en este nuevo mercado.

En cuanto veáis que Coinbase y Polo y otros grandes, ofrecen a sus clientes credit card ya podéis terminar de atar todos los cabos...se cargan de un plumado el 90% de los exchangers restantes...jaque mate


----------



## san_miguel (16 Mar 2018)

Yo tengo la impresión para BTC es que vamos a testear la zona de soporte a largo plazo de aquí al lunes martes, la idea es que el domingo por la tarde empezase a recuperar, pero estando el G20 el lunes y martes...no se. 

Me hace pensar en laterización hasta ese día con pocos movimientos bruscos. Si no salen malas noticias por ahí deberíamos subir al 0.618 de fibo y después testear directriz bajista de largo plazo.


----------



## juli (16 Mar 2018)

*paketazo*

Binance anuncia un exchange descentralizado...y hay muchos en ciernes.

Las atomicswaps van a intrerrelacionar muchos proyectos ( en teoría, todos deberían entrar en ello ). Antes de 3 meses , vas a poder cambiar Top10 por PIVX en la wallet púrpura. Todo ello deja el intercambio de cripos a expensas de contraparte... de "untar" por el medio consensuado de común antojo. ( Conducción por el arcén , viento en popa ).

...Yo creo que comisiones y corralas tienden a minimizarse...y los bujeros, a multiplicarse...no sé el tipo de cerco que las grandes podrían ejercer.

Lo que sí veo es que con esos trasatlánticos van a tener info y tendencias de primerísima mano...y no sólo para interpretar...sino para volcar ( en tempo y forma en que les salga de los wevos ) a la "interpetación común" , clave tanto en el criptocotarro en sí...como en SUS DERIVADOS.

EN fin, palomitax...nos vamos leyendo, que hay sol y olazas . ( muy bueno lo del paso a/de Dash que comentas...no dejes de extenderte en ello, please ).

Y va...regalito para la peña de TAAS ( ...y para "profanos", con ICOs solventes, proporciones "con sentidiño, etc - Éstos sí que pintan "Colonos del Mayflower" y monsters del percal - peássso de kilada que tenemos ya en el bote - ).

Taas - Audit

TaaS Committed to the Transparent Asset Management, Launching the Updated Cryptographic Audit.


----------



## san_miguel (16 Mar 2018)

Para ETH sigo pensando que bajaremos hasta la zona del soporte o punto C de la onda correctiva situado en torno a 563usd aprox, desde ahí deberíamos empezar a recuperar.


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> *paketazo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya me han confirmado la cuenta operativa y ahora puedo solicitar el plástico, pero tengo una duda que a ver si me responden.

La VISA es solo en $, no hay la opción €.

¿alguno que tenga VISA $, sabe si puedo operar en territorio euro, o si solo me serviría para compras online en comercios que acepten $?

Un saludo


----------



## Venganza. (16 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Y qué privacidad tienen unas claves de las que no eres el único conocedor ?



cierto, se me fue la pinza

republic protocol va de ser el primer exchange descentralizado con una black pool. 

no se si la idea es original de ellos ni si es vaporware, 

si la idea es original y esta bien promocionada puede q este token sirva, al menos, para dar el pelotazo...


----------



## Siena (16 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hola @Paketazo

Yo tengo Visa $ de banco americano, y claro que puedo usarla en España, pero con sus consiguientes comisiones por cambio de moneda y por uso fuera del país si es para sacar Cash de cajero.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## san_miguel (16 Mar 2018)

Alguien sabe cual es la blockchain mas rápida actualmente?


----------



## san_miguel (16 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Alguien sabe cual es la blockchain mas rápida actualmente?



Preparaos para el nuevo paradigma mundial que se avecina, leed bien esta noticia. 

BTC superará en TPS a visa en este año con Ligthning Network.

Lightning Labs lanza Beta de Lightning Network de Bitcoin con el respaldo del CEO de Twitter


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Preparaos para el nuevo paradigma mundial que se avecina, leed bien esta noticia.
> 
> BTC superará en TPS a visa en este año con Ligthning Network.
> 
> Lightning Labs lanza Beta de Lightning Network de Bitcoin con el respaldo del CEO de Twitter



Un modo de escalado aceptable, pero no olvides que vienen otros pegando fuerte Plasma, evolution, Hashgraph afirma que resolverán el escalado con su versión mainnet en mayo de 18 Zilliqa afirma que resolverán el escalado con su versión mainnet en junio de 18 EOS afirma que resolverán el escalado con su versión mainnet en junio de 18. AION afirma que resolverán el escalado con su lanzamiento de mainnet antes de septiembre de 18 NEO ya afirma que resolvieron la escalada y todos se ríen Cardano afirma que con el tiempo resolverán el escalado


----------



## StalkerTlön (16 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Preparaos para el nuevo paradigma mundial que se avecina, leed bien esta noticia.
> 
> BTC superará en TPS a visa en este año con Ligthning Network.
> 
> Lightning Labs lanza Beta de Lightning Network de Bitcoin con el respaldo del CEO de Twitter



Se suele hablar de Nano como la más rápida, aunque todavia no está probada con tanto volumen.


----------



## san_miguel (16 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Un modo de escalado aceptable, pero no olvides que vienen otros pegando fuerte Plasma, evolution, Hashgraph afirma que resolverán el escalado con su versión mainnet en mayo de 18 Zilliqa afirma que resolverán el escalado con su versión mainnet en junio de 18 EOS afirma que resolverán el escalado con su versión mainnet en junio de 18. AION afirma que resolverán el escalado con su lanzamiento de mainnet antes de septiembre de 18 NEO ya afirma que resolvieron la escalada y todos se ríen Cardano afirma que con el tiempo resolverán el escalado



Y viene otra grande YGGDRASH 10.000tps en su mainnet que se lanzará en q1 del 19. Zilliqa hablan de 2500 tps

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (16 Mar 2018)

Ahora mismo NANO pero la más rápida será IOTA, sin lugar a dudas. El lightning ese es un truñazo del copón.


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2018)

*Clapham* a cagar!! que si por ti fuera ya estábamos todos fuera de esto hace año y pico como poco.

Luego en tu siguiente calentón hace unso meses, PIVX era la ostia, luego Zoin, luego Golem...y ristra de otras que vendiste a la primera de cambio en pleno pump.

Eso sí , tienes 50$ retenidos en bittrex que es único modo que holdees algún proyecto.

La plata que tienes (4 onzas), no las has vendido ya por pereza, por que si lo pudieras vender a golpe de ratón ni eso tendrías.

De todos modos, otros más obtusos y negados han sacado de esto buena tajada, así que no desesperes que tu momento llegará, pero has de tomar recortes de otros que antes que tu aprendieron como hacerlo.

Ese hotel en la Habana te está esperando...muchos de nosotros iremos encantados como clientes y pagaremos gustosos por ir hasta el malecón en un chevy con "clase"...pagaremos con thanks evidentemente.

Un saludo


----------



## Pirro (16 Mar 2018)

Uno puede ver anunciado en Google

- Videntes

- Tarotistas

- Vendedores de crecepelo que "realmente" funcionan

- Pastillas que prometen pérdidas de pesos de decenas de kilos en pocas semanas.

- Web de citas.

- Publirreportajes ostensiblemente falsos.

Pero oye, prohíben las ICOS, que hay que proteger a los consumidores ::

Quién quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## silverwindow (16 Mar 2018)

Clapham tiene razon.
Hay que comprar barato y vender caro.
Siempre ha sido asi.Si estas aqui por el dinero,claro.

Peeeeeerooo

Diselo a los q compraron btc a 2000,podrian haberlo vendido caro a 3000,4000,20000, 100.000 a finales del 2018...

El medio judio sabe comprar,pero no sabe vender.Ahi se nota que solo es 50% pueblo elegido,ya podria haber sido crypto.rico 100 veces,pero no sabe vender.


----------



## davitin (16 Mar 2018)

Entre trolles y graciosillos se ha vuelto una perdida de tiempo entrar en este hilo.


----------



## Albertezz (16 Mar 2018)

Qué tal va Phore juli? bien no?, volumen ridiciulo y la coin que va camino de desaparecer. Es lo que tiene ir de entendido, de gurú y de hablar raro, que habrá algun tonto que te compre tus mierdas y ahora se estará tirando de los pelos. 

Y como va zencash que es la que yo recomendé? pues mil veces mejor y dandome cada mes 500-1000$ según el precio y con volumenes decentes.

Venga, a seguir bien, maestro.


----------



## silverwindow (16 Mar 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> Qué tal va Phore juli? bien no?, volumen ridiciulo y la coin que va camino de desaparecer. Es lo que tiene ir de entendido, de gurú y de hablar raro, que habrá algun tonto que te compre tus mierdas y ahora se estará tirando de los pelos.
> 
> Y como va zencash que es la que yo recomendé? pues mil veces mejor y dandome cada mes 500-1000$ según el precio y con volumenes decentes.
> 
> Venga, a seguir bien, maestro.



Es verdad que zencash esta chula,pero ya sabes como va esto a veces sube y otras pabajo.

Pd:que buen rollito no?


----------



## silverwindow (16 Mar 2018)

No colapsara clapham,y volveras a perder el tren,como ya lo perdiste cuando btc estaba baratuno.Con tus ojos seguramente viste btc a 3 cifras.

Los nuevos tienen excusa para perder pasta,pero tu no.Tu llevas tiempo dando vueltas por aqui.Deberias tener ya 60 bitcoins minimo.

Alguna cosa no se te acaba de dar bien.Te fallan los pronosticos.Compras barato pero vendes barato.Es tu gran fallo.


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2018)

Evolution demo:

Evolution Demo #1 - The First Dash DAP - YouTube

no será por que no se ha pedido 20 veces algo así a los developers.

esta semana parece que ya han zanjado el tema de las patentes...y supongo que por eso era todo tan hermético.

No me fio, pero iremos viendo si realmente van aportando cosas nuevas y* tangibles*


----------



## easyridergs (16 Mar 2018)

Veo mucha ansiedad y sobre todo mucho idiota suelto. 

Tranquilos muchachos que lo bueno siempre se hace esperar, ¿O esperabais haceros ricos en dos días?


----------



## juli (16 Mar 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> Qué tal va Phore juli? bien no?, volumen ridiciulo y la coin que va camino de desaparecer. Es lo que tiene ir de entendido, de gurú y de hablar raro, que habrá algun tonto que te compre tus mierdas y ahora se estará tirando de los pelos.
> 
> Y como va zencash que es la que yo recomendé? pues mil veces mejor y dandome cada mes 500-1000$ según el precio y con volumenes decentes.
> 
> Venga, a seguir bien, maestro.



Jojojojo...cómo está el atrio !!! :: )

A ver, nasssío po'l culo...que lo tuyo es de pirotecnia Caballé y le vas a quitar la corona de áureo-boñigas al puto clapjam...

Supongo que el personal de lectura diaria de foro ya sabrá de qué va el paño...pero pa'encajarte en tu letrinita, qu'es de ley y cuesta poquito...

ESTE papanatas es el que iba de gurusito largando que se hacía un por-equis...y cuando ibas a la fecha comentada...EL PRECIO QUE DABA ERA FALSO !!! Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS III ( además de mentiroso timador, hay que ser puto vago y memo de la vida ::  ) ...pero vamos al lío, que la ameba mental ésta repite, con dos cojonazos ( y media psique ).

Se sube a una vaina en 33 pavos...y aparece al tiempo largando que se ha hecho más de un x2...pero vas al punto de entrada y lleva un +50% ( y en Diciembre...que se marcaba un pump hasta la blockchain de Charo compresas ) .

Como ya le había pipeáo varias veces la misma vendía d'amoto...y por éso me tomé la molestia de confirmarlo...largo en el foro, faltaría piú, que el tipo es un mentiroso y que al loro con él...asínnn que BLABLABLABLOBLOBLO..., rabo (rabito, seguro ) entre las patas y mutis por el foro...

Pero vamos, que no contento con ello...vuelve ahora a scar pecho lata...PALMANDO un 50% ...y me pregunta que cómo anda Phore y que como llevo mis poderes extrasensoriales de gurusito de pro ( el día que opine de mí mismo que soy un gurusito salvavidas, me como la chorra en rodajas de McAfee - y, por lelo, de ésa, hasta la mía qué cojones - ).

Pero es que resulta que Phore ( anunciada como TRUÑO desde mi primer apunte ) lleva aún un x3 respecto al 8 de Diciembre en que entré Y LO POSTEÉ...asínnn que el gilipollas palma 15 mil pavos...y se acerca a encularme por que llevo un x3 limpio de polvo y paja - casualmente, hoy...los mismos 15.000 pavos - :8: :: 

En fin...paso de ir de tiquismiquis , ni mucho nenos de triunfadóh perdonavidax ,ni andar tocando los wevos a quien quiera echar un cable, que aquí echa una gambada el más pìntáo y en ayudar estamos...pero con peña mentirosa que se curra su historieta ( ni quiero saber porqué, me la pela la puta psiquiatría ) pues cartas bocarriba y que el forerío sepa de qué va el paño, pero cagando hostiax, vamos...nos ha jodío...

Con tu pan lo untes, tontolapoya...qu'aproveche.
_____________________________________________

Y ahora, al general ( aunque también supongo que el forerío sabrá de qué va la vaina, pero por si aca...que igual voy con el piloto automático y el que no me emano soy yo ). 

En mi puta vida he ido de enteráo salvavidas, nunca. Soy un forero normal, que estoy lo más al loro que puedo por la cuenta que me trae como todos...pero como muy tonto no soy y , sorry, suelo ventilarme en lo que hago , pues intento COMPARTIR y echarme unas risas y ser campechano con el personal en vez de echarme putas coronas de flores e ir de SAn Su Puta Madre , que es algo bastante pedante y a lo que mucho maricomplejines que se cree que está en este mundo pa'iluminar al resto, se suele acoger , pues siempre hago hamijos de este pelaje ) ...el caso es que los hijos de puta listillos que se suben a la chepa del personal y no saben buscarse la puta vida sin joder al resto, me revientan los wevos...iwal aquí que en mi día a día...y éso me ha dáo no pocos problemas...pero siempre ha sido asínnn y probablemente lo seguirá siendo...pero hasta ahí : Ni gurusito, ni o caralho vintenove, maifrén...yo intentio huír de esas mierdas SIEMPRE...de hecho, cuando alguien postea algo por el estilo a cuenta de algo en lo que haya habido suertecilla, soy el primero que intento descabalgarme de esa copla insana...INSANA POR MÍ, Y POR ÉL.

Y ya ...que no veas las trolleadas que saltan como champis en el hilo con el lateralbajixta'lox webvox...

----------------------------

OK...y ya que que el comerranillas éste me la ha puesto botando y en el área con Phore...( y por cierto, de disgustáo, hasta ahora, ná de ná con Phore ) comento algo del clonazo green de PIVX : 

Estoy esperando que Phore saque su marketplace, anunciado para antes de fin de mes...y ver de qué va el paño. En apariencia, debería ser algo "de andar por casa"y nada de Batman al rescate de Gotham en llamas ...pero como podréis ver, sumando un 100% cada 50 céntimos...pues joder, EN MIS CIRCUNSTANCIAS... da para esperarla y ver si suena la flauta por puta foya ...o porque oye, iwal esta gente consigue algo apañadito...


----------



## juli (16 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> BCH la preferida de Clapham, escapando del pozo.
> 
> Ayer pillé un BCH a 711€, por hacerle caso al Clapham, pero lo vendí para cambiarlo por LTC.
> 
> ... según vosotros, las Coin pueden subir a cualquier valor.... otros token NO.



Bueno...pues sigue haciéndole caso al comerranas ése y así no las pillas a 200 , como el resto... allákadakualo. Por cierto, si acotas BCH en un día, te diré - sin puta idea de lo que el AT puede decir de ello, aclaro - que en éso es IGUAL que LTC : Zumba en seco y cuando le sale del nardo. Es más...entrando a corto, con BCH, incluso se puede uno hacer pupa - ahí ya es distinta de LTC -.


Éso sí...aunque se lo endiñes gratuitamente a un ambiguo "vosotros" , y pese a que te lo han recalcado hoy mismo, nadie salvo tú, que yo recuerde ( y lo digo para que no dar lugar a equívocos ) ha hecho esas distinciones entre Coins y Tokens ( ayer mismo creo recordar un post sobre OMG que comentaba que podía incluso pasar en precio a ETH...y de hecho, tienes o has tenido tokens en 3 y cuatro cifras )

Personalmente, mo veo porqué una plataforma de mierda ( coin ) no pueda correr una aplicación ( token ) de éxito. De hecho, en Waves, por ejemplo, tienes MOGOLLÓN de tokens ( por proyecto , pero sobre todo por supply ) que dan más pasta que "mamá".

En fin...yo creo que no hay un standard para esa máxima, ni por el forro.


----------



## davitin (16 Mar 2018)

Y yo me pregunto, toda esta gente es real?


----------



## Piotr (16 Mar 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> Qué tal va Phore juli? bien no?, volumen ridiciulo y la coin que va camino de desaparecer. Es lo que tiene ir de entendido, de gurú y de hablar raro, que habrá algun tonto que te compre tus mierdas y ahora se estará tirando de los pelos.
> 
> Y como va zencash que es la que yo recomendé? pues mil veces mejor y dandome cada mes 500-1000$ según el precio y con volumenes decentes.
> 
> Venga, a seguir bien, maestro.



El mismo crack que spammea con sus pivx en cada mensaje. Se nota que el figura va cargadito de pivx y quiere encasquetárselas a algun iluso porque solo hace más que perder con esa mierda (bajando de los 4$ ya..).

Y coincido contigo en que su forma de escribir es bastante cansina. Algunos han encontado su estilo troll y se hace hasta ameno leerlos, pero es que no veo la gracia en cometer intencionadamente faltas ortográficas por todas partes.. Lo veo demasiado forzado, fuera de lugar.

En fin, por suerte todavía queda gente sensata que hace que leer este hilo siga mereciendo la pena. Y sí, ya lo sé, yo no soy de esas, pero por lo menos intento no escribir mierda cada día.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (16 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto, toda esta gente es real?



A mi me pasa algo similar, últimamente apenas entro y cada vez que lo hago los primeros comentarios que leo son descalificaciones, gilipolleces varias con personajes que necesitan llamar la atención de forma constante, no se si son bots o son gente ebria que se pone al teclado en vez de dormir, influenciados por una voz de fondo de una película de Clint E con sus respectivos disparos.

Un poco de HUMILDAD, por favor.


----------



## Raskolnikov (16 Mar 2018)

BCH Heading Towards the Abyss?

Saludos, 
os dejo un interesante tocho de articulo en ingles sobre BCH vs BTC.


----------



## juli (16 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Y Juli hace unas semanas sobre LTC.... hablando de 4 cifras.
> .



Eso qué quiere decir de que un token valga más o menos ? Explícate.


----------



## Bucanero (17 Mar 2018)

Bueno, veo que algunos andan a la gresca. Es una pena. Mi apoyo para los que dan info que siempre es muy interesante. Juli, paketazo, Negrofuturo, Sanmiguel y muchos otros, y hasta Clapham a veces. Para mi este ambiente en el hilo me hace ser optimista porque me dice mi instinto(Que me puedo equivocar) que la corrección se está terminando. Sino es así no pasa nada pues si puedo ya cargaré más barato cuando tenga dinero. 

Solo dejaros dos buenas noticias. Y es que Daniel Muvdi en you tube comentó que el Wasinton Post empezaría a utilizar BAT y Hoy en el resumen de mercado de cripto educación también en youtube comentá que un twiter de lee de litecoin comentando que el ceo de twitter y el de Paypal estan invertidos o algo así en litecoin. Además de otros inversores potentes. Además va a entrar en Gemini litecoin y bitcoin cash.

Son muy buenas noticias y tarde o temprano acabará subiendo. Un saludo a todos y no desespereís.


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿quieres una explicación corta o larga?



Tú sabrás lo que has dicho y lo que conviene.


----------



## Bucanero (17 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Preparaos para el nuevo paradigma mundial que se avecina, leed bien esta noticia.
> 
> BTC superará en TPS a visa en este año con Ligthning Network.
> 
> Lightning Labs lanza Beta de Lightning Network de Bitcoin con el respaldo del CEO de Twitter




Quizas no lo consigan todavía pero para mi está claro que más temprano que tarde van a conseguir. Gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2018)

Mañana, sol...

...y wen tiempo. :: :: :: ::


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2018)

*Negrofuturo*

No sé a qué te refieres...aunque sí CREO que este año litecoin puede hacer un x2 largo sobre su ATH, que ya rondó los 400$ ...pero no por el hecho de que sea una coin o un token...nada que ver , vamos...y tampoco , aclaro, yo he asegurado que vaya a llegar a eso este año ( nunca lo hago...aunque insisto, MI IMPRESIÓN es que no es difícil y que, de hecho, lo hará ).

LTC es un fork de BTC mil veces más manejable y más abierto a conexiones con la castuza...y Lee es un tiburón. Como muestra, un botón : implementó su segwit much antes que BTC ( y por cierto, tras un mes de P&Dumps meneados por el propio clan, con toda probabilidá). 

OMG es un token...y ojo a su precio, que debería financiar las necesidades de cash de millones de usuarios ajenos al sistema bankster (preferentemente asiático )

..Mybit es un ERc20...y se irá a cero...o , en función del rol que su token desempeñe respecto a los contratos de dispositivos IOT, placas solares, drones, etc ...con supply de 2 minoyes...ni se sabe dónde puede ir. ( La última declaración en su discord giraba en torno ya no a que el token financiara cada proyecto, sino que fuese el mecanismo que LIBERARA presupuestos infinitamente mayores que su importe en chapas...con lo que podría desembocar DE FACTO en una especie de "apalancamiento" cuyo límite se conocerá cuando se cierren las condiciones ( y hablamos de contratos en grandes infraestructuras del Golfo...y no son pajas mentales, son los escenarios que baraja el team de Mybit actualmente ).

Sin ir más lejos, TAAS es un tokenque ya está doblando réditos y "bote" de himbersión CADA TRIMESTRE. Y eso son CIENTOS DE KILOS para mover en Criptos YA ESTE AÑO...y a seguir doblando cada trimestre posterior ( si se mantiene esta tendencia...ante una adopción masiva, tú me dirás :: ).

Un proyecto estructurado en torno a un token que corra sobre otra plataforma ( y eso es tan relativo y volátil como que MUCHOS aspiran a correr su propia blockchain en un futuro ...y hasta así lo anuncian ) no implica, en absoluto, moverse en "guerras menores".


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2018)

OK, éso kadakualo...yo dejo claro lo que digo.

Lo que sí veo claro es que , aunque en principio, un SUBtoken tiene una orientación menor que la plataforma que lo acoja, en absoluto es una certeza cerrada y puede petarlo perfecta y mú burramente.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2018 at 02:31 ----------




Piotr dijo:


> El mismo crack que spammea con sus pivx en cada mensaje. Se nota que el figura va cargadito de pivx y quiere encasquetárselas a algun iluso porque solo hace más que perder con esa mierda (bajando de los 4$ ya..).
> 
> Y coincido contigo en que su forma de escribir es bastante cansina. Algunos han encontado su estilo troll y se hace hasta ameno leerlos, pero es que no veo la gracia en cometer intencionadamente faltas ortográficas por todas partes.. Lo veo demasiado forzado, fuera de lugar.
> 
> En fin, por suerte todavía queda gente sensata que hace que leer este hilo siga mereciendo la pena. Y sí, ya lo sé, yo no soy de esas, pero por lo menos intento no escribir mierda cada día.



Yo no encasqueto nada a nahide, tontín. No funciono asíńnn, aunque éso no importa. Lo que importa es que eres un pompero bocachancla al que le suda la poya tapar su ignorancia con sus babitas en lugar de preguntar.

En el caso de PIVX, mis recomendaciones van desde meterle 50 pavos y hasta menos para operar con su ZPIV., que es una virguería...hasta *desaconsejar expresamente* . a quien quiera rendimientos a corto, meterle pasta por la ortodoxia monetaria de su team...aunque éso ya se te ha dicho , pero como el nene se ha ancláo en el "Mamá, caca" , no te das por aludido.

Asínnn que lo único que veo es que la colleja bien dada del otro día por el mismo motivo, te escuece. 

Pero mira qué simple : te jodes y bailas.


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2018)

Bom dia.

Estoy suavizando exposición a monedas anónimas hasta que pase el G20 , por si enseñan la patita este mes en ese sentido o plantean la beatificación castuza "por barrios". Tiempo habrá de volver tras ver el percal.

Destinatarios : Lisk ( que hace tiempo quería redondear...y, sobre todo, un QTUM lejíiííísimos de su ATH ).

Dejo pues, arsenal, para cruces de ambas con OmiseGo , que ya he probado anteriormente, pero de puntillas.

Tras ésto, me quedan 3 posiciones ya sólidas que quiero doblar...de que ésto se consolide en el nivel que rondamos ,el G20 , la nueva wallet de PIVX que estakee ZPIV - y la subida en retornos por ello, a nivel de Mnode en Purples sin "camiuflaje" - y de que el marketplace de Phore quede una ñapa premium o algo operativo que me parecería curiosito y muy atactivo para uso cotidiano real, dependerá como salga de Marzo...pero en principio, dejo algo para no rozar exchanges en tiempo ni andar descubriendo la fucking pólvora.

Nasas puestas...y a surfear...que el solecito pica más cada día. ( "Algunas cosas joden bastante más que los coches y las chicas"). :rolleye:

[youtube]AjWVmMfMPIQ[/youtube]

P.d. La de periquitas que se están apuntando al surf...con el neopreno cualquier foca parece la de Tomb Raider. P'habernos matáo , lo que faltaba y Amén Jesús. ::

Esta semana que viene, Supertubos...y Nazaré. A falta de hype, buenas son olas...


...que se mueran los feos.


----------



## Blackmoon (17 Mar 2018)

Otra nueva expresión para los AT: El Cruce de la Muerte. ¿No hay un libro de expresiones AT?

_
*El cruce de la muerte amenaza con hundir el bitcoin hasta 2.800 dólares*

Los inversores que tengan posiciones abiertas en el bitcoin que se preparen para una caída del 76%. O por lo menos es lo que apunta el análisis técnico. La cotización media de la divisa digital de los últimos 50 días queda por debajo de la media registrada en las últimas 200 jornadas, lo que se conoce por los especialistas como el cruce de la muerte y anticipa más presión bajista para el bitcoin que desde los máximos de diciembre acumula un descenso del 58%. l El bitcoin ahonda su caída tras la declaración de guerra de Google

¿Hasta dónde puede caer el bitcoin? Los vaticinios más pesimistas auguran un final dramático para la moneda digital que ha atraído la atención de los inversores. Los más críticos aseguran que su valor real es cero y que se ha formado la mayor burbuja financiera de la historia en base a unas expectativas irreales.

Lo que no se puede negar es que el bitcoin, a pesar del castigo que lleva, ha aumentado su reputación como activo financiero. Ha pasado de ser un fenómeno marginal a hacerse un hueco en la industria. Hace meses que ya están disponibles futuros y hay varios agentes del mercado interesados en lanzar ETF's.

Este auge ha motivado que los inversores apliquen estrategias como se hacen en otros activos. Ya es fácil encontrar análisis técnicos de las criptodivisas. Con esta disciplina se intenta desvelar patrones en la evolución de los activos a través de gráficos. Y aplicada al bitcoin indica que la caída en picado que lleva desde el pasado mes de diciembre cuando rozaba los 20.000 dólares.

El bitcoin está cumpliendo con uno de los movimientos más temidos por los inversores superando el cruce de la muerte. La cotización media de los últimos 50 días está por debajo de la media registrada en las últimas 200 jornadas. Algo que no sucedía desde 2015.







Desde ese año hasta los máximos de diciembre de 2017, el bitcoin se ha revalorizado más de un 6.000%. Para muchos expertos una apreciación tan rápida y exagerada correspondía a un patrón de burbuja financiera. En febrero, el bitcoin retrocedió hasta los 6.000 dólares desde niveles de 20.000 dólares. Y la gran pregunta es si volverá a caer. En las últimas semanas no levanta cabeza, el descenso semanal es de más del 26% y amenaza con perder la cota de los 8.000 dólares.

Las divisas digitales se encuentran presionadas por el aumento de vigilancia y de regulación por parte de las autoridades de todo el mundo. En China se ha planteado su prohibición y Japón está imponiendo fuertes controles a las plataformas de intercambio de divisas digitales para operar.

Además, sigue habiendo dudas de la seguridad real para los usuarios de bitcoin y otras monedas digitales. A comienzo de año, una de las mayores casas del mundo de monedas digitales sufrió un hackeo en el que desaparecieron 500 millones de dólares en criptodivisas._

El cruce de la muerte amenaza con hundir el bitcoin hasta 2.800 dólares - elEconomista.es

Personalmente, opinión de inexperto, creo que están haciendo tiempo hasta la reunión del G20. No hay volumen y el índice lo ponen donde quieren. Tradeo diario para no aburrirse.


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2018)

*LITEPAY*

Good Morning

I wanted to incorporate the possibility of payment to my business with Litecoin.

- What steps should I follow? (Documentation, etc)
- How long would it be available?
- In what terms would you have fiat in a European bank account? There are commissions? Any other means to receive fiat as cards, etc?

Thank you.


*
RESPUESTA* ( cortita y respondiendo sólo a lo que quiere, éso sí ).

"Yes,

You could offer payment in Litecoin and then transfer it to Fiat, and the service charge can be paid in any of the the currencies that we offer".


----------



## silverwindow (17 Mar 2018)

Yo es que hasta que no vea con mi hogos que una crypto se despega de bitcoin, me parecera que es lo mismo meter en una que en otra.
Bailan todas al ritmo de papa pitufo con puntuales pumsandumps


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Yo es que hasta que no vea con mi hogos que una crypto se despega de bitcoin, me parecera que es lo mismo meter en una que en otra.
> Bailan todas al ritmo de papa pitufo con puntuales pumsandumps



Los cojonex ...y los P&Dumps son los padres...

Mra a un año vista y me cuentas si no hay proyectos consolidándose en precio...y hasta Blockchains que hacen cosas HOY.

Estos dumps son depresivos y pura hipnosis, ok...pero de éso nada.

Por cierto...veo crucial al HOBBIT, más calladito que el copón ...desde verano ya.

Y Plasma por su 2a tesnet a estas alturas. Silencio que suena a todo menos a inactividá. ehhh


----------



## davitin (17 Mar 2018)

Alguien tiene pasta metida en Datum y Pareto? yo les meti pasta hace unas semans, y las hijas de puta se han ido a los infiernos.


----------



## silverwindow (17 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Los cojonex ...y los P&Dumps son los padres...
> 
> Mra a un año vista y me cuentas si no hay proyectos consolidándose en precio...y hasta Blockchains que hacen cosas HOY.
> 
> ...



Bueno,vale aceptamos pulpo.
El hobbit de callado nada,si solto lo de "no meteis pasta en crtptos q es muy arriegado".

Auto-fud total.
Muy majo el.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Alguien tiene pasta metida en Datum y Pareto? yo les meti pasta hace unas semans, y las hijas de puta se han ido a los infiernos.



Llevo algún tiempo en Datum, pude vender ganando un 40% pero eran buenos tiempos (enero).

La pregunta sería, de los cientos de tokens que hay, ¿hay alguno que no se esté yendo a la mierda esta última semana?

A mi se me ocurre Vechain y Binance, tokens que tuve y vendí asustado hace unos días al poco de hacer un ROI normalito.

Contra el € o el $ no está ganando nadie, lo cual nos lleva a que el FIAT sigue huyendo.

Llevo mierdas como Po-et, Wabi, Qlink, Luxcoin, Senderon, Telcoin, Hoqu, Gladius, SIngularity (comprada a 0.25$), IosTOken, Neblio, Fuel, Key, Coss, Iconomi, Kucoin Shares, Enigma, Bancor, SONM etc. Todo sin excepción se va a la mierda de forma lenta y gradual, eso es casi lo peor. También empiezo a perder con monedas que parecían sólidas como NEO, ARK y PIVX.

Ya tengo asumido que antes del verano o de final de 2018 no conseguiré vender a su precio de compra toda la morralla que he comprado este año.


----------



## davitin (17 Mar 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Llevo algún tiempo en Datum, pude vender ganando un 40% pero eran buenos tiempos (enero).
> 
> La pregunta sería, de los cientos de tokens que hay, ¿hay alguno que no se esté yendo a la mierda esta última semana?
> 
> ...



Asi es, mientras no suba bitcoin seguira llendose todo a la mierda, pero es que es una pasada, tengo iot chain, en su momento llego a estar a 8 dolares, ahora esta creo que a 70 centavos, y asi con todo...

Lo peor de todo es que incluso proporcionalmente han bajado muchisimo, por ejemplo, hace unas semanas, cuando bitcoin se puso cais en 6000, todas estas monedas valian bastante mas que ahora que esta a 8000...lo que me hace pensar que aunque bitcoin suba les va a costar horrores ponerse como antes, si es que lo consiguen.

Yo iba a seguir metiendo pasta, pero ya no se que hacer, ni siquiera se si es buena idea meter pasta a estos precios...lo unico que veo que aguanta relativamente bien es nano y OmiseGo, de meter pasta le meteria a esta ultima, que seguro que en cuanto suba bitcoin sube como la espuma.


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Bueno,vale aceptamos pulpo.
> El hobbit de callado nada,si solto lo de "no meteis pasta en crtptos q es muy arriegado".
> 
> Auto-fud total.
> Muy majo el.



Pues en su momento, ya me jodió.

Pero a tomar nota : Fue un aviso en toda regla.


----------



## bmbnct (17 Mar 2018)

Estudio que dice 'solo' un 8% de los americanos tiene cryptos; lo dice como si fueran pocos, pero me esperaba mucho menos...

Fewer Americans Hold Cryptocurrencies Than You Probably Think


----------



## paketazo (17 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Estudio que dice 'solo' un 8% de los americanos tiene cryptos; lo dice como si fueran pocos, pero me esperaba mucho menos...
> 
> Fewer Americans Hold Cryptocurrencies Than You Probably Think



si a medio o largo plazo eso se trasfiere estadísticamente al resto de la población mundial: 8% de la población mundial a 10 años vista, habrá sido ya todo un éxito.

Recordemos que "nos guste o no", lo que se cuece en USA va un paso por delante respecto al resto de economías, por lo tanto el efecto imitador debería extender la posesión y por consiguiente el uso de este tipo de activos.

Por otra parte, y cambiando de tema, sociológicamente estamos en un bache moral de las poblaciones cryptoholders.

Podemos leer gran número de análisis y sentimientos respecto al mercado muy negativos o bajistas. Esto concuerda con la reducción de la capitalización del último trimestre.

Cuando todo parece "perdido" siempre puede ir a peor...ya lo dije y lo repito, si vamos a por los 6000$ los perderemos...no sé por cuanto, pero sí se perderán muy claramente.

Si no rebotamos antes de lunes/martes, los especuladores o los que pretendan subir al tren, que se esperen a la siguiente estación.

Solo cuando empecemos a leer que esto está "finiquitado", será el momento de all in.

Un saludo


----------



## plus ultra (17 Mar 2018)

Bueno como ya comente en su dia se esperaban cambios drásticos Bittrex tenia entendido que pondrian un minimo para poder registrase creo que lo han puesto en 1.000$ (no lo he confirmado),ahora despues de estar deslistando poco a poco van a ser una buena limpia y sacar 82,no es seguro que salgan todas,pero sera una buena escabechina.

Bittrex removerá 82 criptoactivos de su plataforma el 30 de marzo | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Tengo entendido otros de los pasos sera transferencias a FIAT.

Yo porsia ire quitandome lo que vea con menos volumen.


----------



## Gian Gastone (17 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Bueno como ya comente en su dia se esperaban cambios drásticos Bittrex tenia entendido que pondrian un minimo para poder registrase creo que lo han puesto en 1.000$ (no lo he confirmado),ahora despues de estar deslistando poco a poco van a ser una buena limpia y sacar 82,no es seguro que salgan todas,pero sera una buena escabechina.
> 
> Bittrex removerá 82 criptoactivos de su plataforma el 30 de marzo | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
> 
> ...



ENIGMA pertenece a ese selecto grupo.:´(


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Mar 2018)

me parece que los de arriba, pero arriba muy muyyyy arriba, han decidido que este 2018, NO tenga nada que ver, criptomonedísticamente hablando, con el 2017...el tiempo y una caña me dara ó quitara razón...ojala me equivoque y venga a recoger, gustosamente, mi Owned...:


----------



## orbeo (17 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> me parece que los de arriba, pero arriba muy muyyyy arriba, han decidido que este 2018, NO tenga nada que ver, criptomonedísticamente hablando, con el 2017...el tiempo y una caña me dara ó quitara razón...ojala me equivoque y venga a recoger, gustosamente, mi Owned...:



El año pasado el primer subidón no empezó hasta mayo-junio que btc pasó de 1000 a 5000 +-


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> El año pasado el primer subidón no empezó hasta mayo-junio que btc pasó de 1000 a 5000 +-



nunca habría estado tan contento de entrar, pedir disculpas y recoger mi owned...de verdad lo digo.....:o


----------



## Patanegra (17 Mar 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Llevo mierdas como Po-et, Wabi, Qlink, Luxcoin, Senderon, Telcoin, Hoqu, Gladius, SIngularity (comprada a 0.25$), IosTOken, Neblio, Fuel, Key, Coss, Iconomi, Kucoin Shares, Enigma, Bancor, SONM etc. Todo sin excepción se va a la mierda de forma lenta y gradual, eso es casi lo peor. También empiezo a perder con monedas que parecían sólidas como NEO, ARK y PIVX.
> 
> Ya tengo asumido que antes del verano o de final de 2018 no conseguiré vender a su precio de compra toda la morralla que he comprado este año.



joder, tengo casi todas esas monedas que compré cuando el grueso de mi fiat llego al exchange, del 5 al 8 de enero. Ahora estan entre 60% y 95% mas bajas. :: : :abajo:

para recuperar un menos 95% hace falta un + 3000% ienso: 

asi que la unica manera de recuperar algo en mi caso es metiendo mas a cerca de minimos y esperar a que suba algo. Si eso no sale bien, a la ruina, pero bueno ya estaba preparado psicologicamente cuando entré a esto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Mar 2018)

Tampoco me quiero poner conspiranoico...:rolleye: pero cuando el rio suena...Yo lo que llevo en cantidad son cositas aparentemente, digo aparentemente Top...ETH, IOTA, XRP, XLM...y alguna cosita ENG, RAIL...aunque rentabilidades pasadas y eso...::


----------



## Gian Gastone (17 Mar 2018)

No tengo nada metido en enigma, Desde las ultimas bajadas tenia la mitad de mi presupuesto en fiat para cargar cuando fuese, asi que entre en la ultima subida a 9800$ por BTC para recargar DASH y bajar la media a 700$, total que ya llevo peridos 0.005 BTC por DASH y sin FIAT para recargar:´´(.

No Acierto ni una, en este criptomundo.


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> El año pasado el primer subidón no empezó hasta mayo-junio que btc pasó de 1000 a 5000 +-



Supongo que hablarás de BTC.

Yo, entrando en febrero...entre Dash,ETH,LTC y mi querida Digybite, para Mayo/Junio ,multiplicaba por 2 cifras . 

LARGAS.


----------



## davitin (17 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Davitin, si sigues despreciando total y absolutamente el AT, el tiempo te hará cambiar de opinión.
> 
> Las cosas más básicas del AT, te habrían mantenido lejos de esos gráficos, hasta que empiecen a dar señales de reanimación.
> 
> Yo no te voy a recomendar que cambies de opinión.



Me metí en esas altcoins por los fundamentales, que son buenos, ...en lo que me equivoqué fue en el momento de entrada, de todos modos compre bastante abajo, a poco que suba recupero.

El AT no lo desprecio, pero no creo que sirva para hacer predicciones a semanas vista...más bien es para darte cuenta de la tendencia inmediata del mercado y monitorizar, puede servir para saber cuándo entrar o salir, de hecho yo a veces uso un AT básico, soportes, resistencias y línea de tendencia, estocástico y poco más, el resto de algoritmos me parecen bastante esotéricos, la verdad.

Pero no le quitó mérito a tus post eh, me gusta elucubrar con lo que va a pasar, usando la herramienta que sea.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pata, eres mi héroe.
> 
> Si tienes una parte de esa pescadería metida en las Coins gordas, creo que es imposible que no acabes rico.
> 
> ...




Los chicharros son para comprar en septiembre y soltar en diciembre. 

Para holdear el resto del año mejor el top 20, si tiene mucha salida a fiat una moneda aguanta las bajadas con más solidez. Por eso LTC ha aguantado la bajada como una campeona. El estar en coinbase la ayuda mucho.


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2018)

Cuando se gire...parte del top , a discreción, a alts con buenas hechuras y con un ojo a su roadmap...sus revalorizaciones son la poya ( si os fijais, el top dura equis subiendo fuerte y éstas, varias veces equis ).

Arriba, vuelta al top ( salvo apuestas puntuales que se traiga de MUY abajo y hayan cuajado , tengan retornos - staking, repartos varios, etc - ). Lo suyo para que los "arriba" no te pillen de marrón y haciendo cuentas de la lechera, es trazarse objetivos en fiat e ir soltando posiciones , aún subiendo.

Cuanto más vayas teniendo "on top" , te vas saliendo menos...salvo proyectos que controles y en los que estés bien integrado. Pierdes latigazos...pero subes seguro. Si quieres entonces seguir descubriendo la pólvora, obnubilado por los pelotazos en coins del personal que te sonarán a chino, tienes buenas posibilidades de palmar lo hecho...o parte.

Nada que no se haya avisado cada 2 x 3 , por otra parte...

*edito * Matiz importante : En esta próxima fase alcista, está la incógnita de eventos de roadmap que en el top serán pelotazos mundiales...así como colaboraciones con multinacionales de relumbrón, etc . ( Ésto debería ser patrimonio de las consagradas...pero ya hemos visto posts de BMW liada con coins de fuera del top, etc - Las manos fuertes están mucho menos "perdidas" de lo que el personal se cree - )


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Mar 2018)

yo estoy palmando pasta con Qlink....de pasar a tener $1000 ya tengo $100...es horrible...pero ahi me quedare en hold hasta Julio...ya vere que pasa...ahi estoy con DASH, BTC y BAT esperando un cambio de tendencia antes de Julio. De todas, la que mas espero pronto noticias es de DASH...


----------



## silverwindow (17 Mar 2018)

Es de un asco total,huele a btc a 6000 que tira patras.
Y porsupuesto todas detras.


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2018)

El telepredicador waka de youtube que apuntó el forero Satoshi marcó un soporte CASI irrompible en el entorno de 8000 para BTC ( 7900/8100 decía, literalmente ).

Parece que lo va clavando.


Por cierto, según he creído entender, resistencias y soportes son más sólidos cada vez que se tocan y rebotan...es así ?

---------- Post added 17-mar-2018 at 17:49 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Es de un asco total,huele a btc a 6000 que tira patras.
> Y porsupuesto todas detras.



Como se meta en éso...Hucha'ĺ cerdito is the king.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2018 at 17:54 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Tampoco me quiero poner conspiranoico...:rolleye: pero cuando el rio suena...Yo lo que llevo en cantidad son cositas aparentemente, digo aparentemente Top...ETH, IOTA, XRP, XLM...y alguna cosita ENG, RAIL...aunque rentabilidades pasadas y eso...::



Los cerocerismos son top models siliconadas...diría que alguna, hasta un travelo ( y voy con Stelar, eh ? )

El margen de caída que tienen ( como el de subida cuando reboten ) es descomunal.

La seguridad del top 10, por ningún lado.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2018 at 18:06 ----------

QTUM estuvo a 107 pavels. *A expensas de que alguien comente algún marrón en el proyecto*...un par de cositas :

- Proyecto emblemático en Asia de similar nivel que Neo.

- Cae más del 80%. ( por cierto, la famosa Dent, como el -92%).

- De Singapur ...en Asia la van a zumbar subiendo como a una estera. ( ya la surfearon a la bizarra en su día ).


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Qué comisiones tiene Coinbase?



Pues muy altas, no sirve para trading pero es la puerta de entrada del fiat de medio mundo. Creo que las monedas con más pasarelas fiat son las que menos han sufrido.


----------



## sabueXo (17 Mar 2018)

*TRIG*

Están en el Caribe promocionando su producto.

"Going to be interviewed by a person from CNBC at some point along with Speaking to a couple of crypto radio/podcasts"

"A lot of investors. And just a lot of overall great information about the growth of crypto."


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Es de un asco total,huele a btc a 6000 que tira patras.
> Y porsupuesto todas detras.



No lo creo, si toca la línea de tendencia alcista a largo plazo va a zumbar como un cohete y esa línea ya no pasa tan abajo. Va a coincidir todo con la reunión del g20, ¡qué casualidad! 

Ahora es tiempo de acumular buenos proyectos.


----------



## Siena (17 Mar 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> ENIGMA pertenece a ese selecto grupo.:´(





Hola Gian Gastone.

De donde tienes esa información.? He estado mirando la web de Bittrex y no aparece Enigma como una de las que vayan a ser deslistadas.
Me estoy perdiendo algo?

Tampoco lo veo en el Discord de Enigma.

Tengo unas cuantas y me gustaría asegurarme.

Gracias.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (17 Mar 2018)

Hemos roto los 8 miles.


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (17 Mar 2018)

Mi opinión es que de la cumbre del G-20 no va a salir nada en claro que afecte directamente al criptoworld, ellos son los primeros a los que no les interesa darle protagonismo a este mundillo, al menos hasta que tengan todos claros qué quieren hacer con esto, y aquí de momento cada país va por libre, así que no va a haber nada consensuado seguro.

Eso sí, quizá si esto sigue para abajo en picado mañana y pasado entonces habrá gente que lo justifique en que Putín se tiró un pedo mientras BTC cotizaba a 6000$ o que Abe le miró con cara de mala ostia al Xi JinPing y los exchanges asiáticos son muy sensibles a estas cosas.

Pasado mañana lo que es es un día para ganar o perder como pocos, todo el mundo tiene que tener la escopeta cargada porque seguro que va a haber movimiento, el que se mueva bien y rápido se puede sacar unas pelas.


----------



## Piotr (17 Mar 2018)

Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Mi opinión es que de la cumbre del G-20 no va a salir nada en claro que afecte directamente al criptoworld, ellos son los primeros a los que no les interesa darle protagonismo a este mundillo, al menos hasta que tengan todos claros qué quieren hacer con esto, y aquí de momento cada país va por libre, así que no va a haber nada consensuado seguro.
> 
> Eso sí, quizá si esto sigue para abajo en picado mañana y pasado entonces habrá gente que lo justifique en que Putín se tiró un pedo mientras BTC cotizaba a 6000$ o que Abe le miró con cara de mala ostia al Xi JinPing y los exchanges asiáticos son muy sensibles a estas cosas.
> 
> Pasado mañana lo que es es un día para ganar o perder como pocos, todo el mundo tiene que tener la escopeta cargada porque seguro que va a haber movimiento, el que se mueva bien y rápido se puede sacar unas pelas.



Opino lo mismo, no creo que salga nada en claro de ahí. Y eso es relativamente bueno para el BTC. Lo que pasa es que hay mucha expectación a la vez que cierto miedo en el mercado, y por ello creo que hasta que no pase la reunión y la gente vea que todo sigue igual, seguiremos bajando lentamente.

También es cierto que existe una remota posibilidad de que salga una muy mala noticia de ahí y esto nos llevaría por lo menos a los 5000. Por lo que creo que lo más sensato es salir a FIAT hasta que pase toda esta incertidumbre. Sinceramente no veo a BTC pegando un subidón estos días, y si lo pega pues ya habrá tiempo de entrar en los 10k, 13k.. Total, según muchos ejpertos, pasada esta correción "del fin de año chino" el siguiente objetivo son los 100k...


----------



## Patanegra (17 Mar 2018)

Clapham, te referias a Napoleon X?


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ya solo ...



Cómo quedó lo de ETH para tener mas bitcoins ? Es efectivo o debería serlo hasta Mayo ?


----------



## Patanegra (17 Mar 2018)

Paragon a $0.23, hora de entrar hasta el $0.27?


----------



## san_miguel (17 Mar 2018)

Yo creo que va a ser una noche larga para BTC, el soporte a largo plazo esta muy cerca y aún le queda mucha bajada al estocástico de 4 horas...puede perder ese soporte y entrar en panic sell. La buena noticia es que en el frametime de 1hora esta en el suelo y le toca subir, pudiendo hacer girar la cotización en el gráfico de 4 horas.


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Eso sigue igual
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por preguntar si tu profecía es cierta ?  No me digas que lo ves off topic ?

A lo dicho : sigue igual...que sí se ganan bitcoins ?...o es que no ?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Mar 2018)

estoy teniendo un 50 % perdidas...¿ que hago, pliego velas y doy por perdido lo invertido ? ó ¿ holdeo 5/6 años hasta volver a recuperarlo ?...Holdeo ó Muelte...:


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> estoy teniendo un 50 % perdidas...¿ que hago, pliego velas y doy por perdido lo invertido ? ó ¿ holdeo 5/6 años hasta volver a recuperarlo ?...Holdeo ó Muelte...:



Si ese dinero lo vas a necesitar para algo básico (comida, suministros, vivienda) vendería. Si no es el caso, y supongo que como muchos, te estás jugando el dinero de las "putes", yo holdería.

De hecho yo entré en las cryptos en junio del 17, y estuve los 4 primeros meses palmando casi un 40% y luego vino un subidón bestial en 3 semanas que me hizo pasar a ganar un 300%, sacar lo invertido y seguir ahora mismo solo con beneficios. Muchas pasaron de ir perdiendo a hacer un +80% como fueron Augur, Waves, PIVX, Ark, Ripple etc. Luego vino Coss que me llegó a hacer un x60 desde la pre Ico, sinó llega a ser por Coss ahora estaría casi a las paces.

Si ha de llegar un gran subidón, cosa que todos esperamos, llegará cuando menos lo esperemos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (17 Mar 2018)

Parece que,o nos vamos a la mierda de verdad o por lo menos es lo que quieren que creamos.Todos los medios de información de economía hablan del cruce de la muerte del Bitcoin y que se va a 2800 dólares.
El cruce de la muerte amenaza con hundir el bitcoin hasta 2.800 dólares - elEconomista.es


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Mar 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Si ese dinero lo vas a necesitar para algo básico (comida, suministros, vivienda) vendería. Si no es el caso, y supongo que como muchos, te estás jugando el dinero de las "putes", yo holdería.
> 
> De hecho yo entré en las cryptos en junio del 17, y estuve los 4 primeros meses palmando casi un 40% y luego vino un subidón bestial en 3 semanas que me hizo pasar a ganar un 300%, sacar lo invertido y seguir ahora mismo solo con beneficios. Muchas pasaron de ir perdiendo a hacer un +80% como fueron Augur, Waves, PIVX, Ark, Ripple etc. Luego vino Coss que me llegó a hacer un x60 desde la pre Ico, sinó llega a ser por Coss ahora estaría casi a las paces.
> 
> Si ha de llegar un gran subidón, cosa que todos esperamos, llegará cuando menos lo esperemos.



Afortunadamente no...cuando invierto en algún producto, es porque ese dinero no lo necesito...8:


----------



## davitin (17 Mar 2018)

Cada día más relleno en este hilo.

Me iría al discord de divad, pero es peor aún, parece una rave de adolescentes.


----------



## orbeo (17 Mar 2018)

NF aque te refieres con IDUS?

Que te lo he leído varias veces y no se lo que es.


----------



## davitin (17 Mar 2018)

Joder Negro, cómo estás desde que hice aquel comentario del AT, tienes un ego del tamaño de una montaña.

Yo no sé si habré hecho aportaciones o no, pero vamos, tus aportaciones son :

Lunes: digo que Bitcoin para arriba.
Martes: Bitcoin pa abajo.
Miércoles: no hagáis hold.
Jueves: haced hold.
...etc...

No te pongas asín, que me caes bien, tu aún no me has llamado hijo de puta, como el tonto polla de los pi...

Pd: como dijo el padre de Bud Fox, "yo no me acuesto con putas, ni me levanto con putas"::


----------



## davitin (17 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> 15 de marzo: Idus de marzo.. mínimos del mercado.
> 
> No olvidar los Idus de septiembre el 15 de septiembre.
> 
> ...



Ya, claro, los condicionantes, entonces peor, ...nunca dices nada.


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pues de la raya 3, ni ha tocado la raya 2; con ese criterio no hay cambios.
> 
> HOLD ETH para cambiar por BTCs.
> 
> ...



A lo grande ? ...joder...pero si tu profecía iba de hacerse con cientos o MILES de bitcoins con una "moto pequeña", no ??? Qué quieres sacar ahora con Litecoin ? Trillones ? ...eres un crack ... :Aplauso:

Por cierto...qué putada que no pillases a paketazo soplando litecoins a 4 pavos ( EN SECO y la misma noche quelo dijo , acjonante ! )...porque hasta yendo a cosas pequeñas podrías haberte hecho con unos miles, como buena parte del forerío. Y con lo miráos que sois tú y el clapjam con el cochino fiat... ( aunque, bueno...lo mismo te liabas y no le entendías bien, véte a saber...)

Así que ahora crees que van a ser 5 cifras ?...mira tú...como el telepredicador waka ese que os gusta ...iwal que la entrada en 150 pavels , clavada !...pues oye, a ver si tú, o él...o el klapjam teneis suerte...que la nuestra será por 30 ...es maravillútiful que estemos tós contenrtos, que no ? 

De todos modos...no aclaras qué ha de hacer el que se haya quedado "en la carretera" a cuenta de ETH para pillar la morterada esa de Bitcoins ...avisarás cuando haya que saltar...o cómo va ? 

Un saludo y gracias de antebrazo

---------- Post added 18-mar-2018 at 00:04 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cartera modelo: BTC,ETH,BTC,LTC : 62%-23%-7%-4%
> 
> Cartera del gestor J. Button: BTC,ETH,BCH,LTC: 4%-7%-23%-62%
> 
> Cartera NF: LTC 100%



Joder, ni había visto el añadido, sorry...

Pero hombre...que éso me importa un huevo...no voy a andar con chuminadas , después de un año de hilo intensivo, a partir de las obviedades de CoinBase. Yo te explico ( díselo al klapjam too, que aún se cree que cada noche me baño en purples y soy novio del snappy , el zeloso julandrón ) :

Joldeo BTC desde 200 $

ETH desde 10 ó 12...ni me acuerdo...

LTC desde 4 ( repásate el hilo : un 90% de los posts reivindicando LTC en 2017, son míos )

y BTC Cash desde 200 y poco

(... por cierto, dado el perfil de cartera comercialota para "pomperos solventes" , no incluír a Dash en ello me parece de pesimo gusto, todo sea dicho.. )

...Pero que a lo que yo me refería era al "balansé" ése de ETH a BTC, coño...que yo veo a ETH zumbando a partir de Plasma...y tú lo ponías ZUMBANDO HASTA PLASMA ( Mayo ).

Y éso no me encaja, pero ni una mierda...y quería saber qué ves para ello...


----------



## Pirro (18 Mar 2018)

Sin ánimo de menospreciar a nadie -más que nada porque yo pagué las novatadas que están pagando algunos en Shitland a finales del 13 y a principios de 2014-, ¿alguno recuerda Quark? :: - la clave para invertir en chicharros es escoger uno o a lo sumo dos QUE NO HAYAN SIDO PUMPEADOS, que hayan tenido una corta vida y que representen un proyecto no bueno, sino VENDIBLE. Monitorear toda actividad de los devs en Telegram/Slack/Discord/Twitter en busca de banderas rojas y esperar el PUMP. Cuando llegue soltar y ATPC. Y si no llega el PUMP pues a joderse. Si ya veis una vertical en la gráfica, probablemente habéis llegado tarde a la fiesta. Nuestro dinero no está aquí para cambiar el mundo -eso lo hacen las mentes privilegiadas y entre nosotros dudo que haya ningún genio-

La segunda clave es difícil de seguir, pero a mi juicio fundamental: NO PIENSES EN FIAT. Este juego va de chulearnos bitcoños -y ethers dentro de su ecosistema- unos a otros. Si el bitcoño está inflado de precio, la shitcoin de turno igual pero por diez. Si el bitcoño desinfla, la shitcoin directamente pincha. Quién invertió en BTC en diciembre está palmando pasta pero recuperará en meses o años -o no,pero probablemente sí-.Quién entró en este mundo en diciembre y se puso a "diversificar" en proyectos variopintos sin tener al menos un porcentaje de bitcoños en cartera no recuperará jamás.

Toca vivir de lo que se haya hecho el año pasado y esperar. 

Saludos.


----------



## davitin (18 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yo no estaba en este mercado con los LTC a 4 y lo sabes.
> 
> Los ETH a 4 tampoco, tú sabes que tardé mucho tiempo en decidir venir aquí a picar un poco..., hasta Nov 2017, y no fue pq tú no te ofrecieras a hacer de lazarillo en esta selva.
> 
> ...



Nano, tienes falta de cariño o que?

No se te puede criticar? 

Entre tú, la moñona y alguno más parece que este hilo es vuestro y no se puede decir nada, joder.

A mí no me ofende nada de lo que me digas, me da igual.

Me gustaría conoceros en el mundo real a ti y a unos cuantos mas y ver realmente lo que hay detras, por que vaya tela.

A ninguno nos van a dar una puta medalla por escribir en un foro, y este hilo empieza a oler a caspa.


----------



## paketazo (18 Mar 2018)

Ánimos del foro conformes a la cotización de las coins...¡perfecto!...nos acercamos al punto de claudicación.

Recordad la gráfica esa mítica que siempre ponemos de la euforia y depresión...pues intentad valorar no la gráfica del precio, si no dónde están vuestros sentimientos.


Siempre he dicho que esto para mi es dinero del monopoly...pero que si sale bien, a nadie le amarga un dulce.

Hoy, estoy más convencido que ayer de que saldrá bien...y lo creo por dos motivos.

1- este ecosistema es necesario hoy en día (al menos una parte de él)

2-hay un % de gente que cree en ello, y eso es motivo suficiente para que exista.

Procurad no arrepentiros de los pasos que dais, y sobre todo de los que no habéis dado.

Creo que todos, o casi todos, estamos en este barco con la gasolina ya pagada...a dónde nos lleve no lo sabemos.

Los que están en perdidas medianas o grandes desde que entraron, solo recordarles que son necesarios en este ecosistema, y que espero y deseo que sus perdidas como mínimo desaparezcan, y si se convierten en ganancias mejor para todos.

Advertiros que esto se orquestó hace unos meses con los contratos de futuros y luego con el corte de pasarela crypto fiat por parte de las credit cards.

Hace poco, la chorrada de google de vetar a las icos junto con facebook...

Son golpes de efecto con una finalidad...y esa finalidad no es distribuir ellos, si no comprar ellos abajo.

De esto estoy seguro, si no sería absurdo vetar un negocio rentable por parte de empresas privadas cuya única finalidad y existencia en generar ingresos.

Como dije y repito, los 6000$ no nos salvarán, si antes de lunes/martes no hemos recuperado 8500$, es que toca sufrir un poco más...¿cuanto?...pues ojalá cayera rápido pero si se dedican a estirar la goma...el sufrimiento puede ser de algunos meses más. 


Sé que no es consuelo para nadie, pero muchos de los que rondan por aquí, en 3 meses han depreciado su cartera millones de $...y permanecen aferrados a lo que consideran el verdadero valor.

Para entender lo que es la euforia, hay que saborear el sufrimiento...y en ello estamos, de la capacidad de sufrimiento que podamos permitirnos, puede que finalmente la euforia sea apoteósica...ya veremos.

Mucha paciencia, y el que tenga que salirse...que espere al lunes...habrá un rebote...no sé si bueno o malo, pero la semana que empieza debería de dar como poco ese rebotillo para indecisos.


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yo no estaba en este mercado con los LTC a 4 y lo sabes.
> 
> Los ETH a 4 tampoco, tú sabes que tardé mucho tiempo en decidir venir aquí a picar un poco..., hasta Nov 2017, y no fue pq tú no te ofrecieras a hacer de lazarillo en esta selva.
> 
> ...



OK, por partes.

Ya sé que no "estabas" cuando paketazo sopló ltc a 4$...por éso digo "qué putada!" ...porque ayer malintepretaste , o peor, magreaste porque te salió de los wevos y sin rigor alguno algo que él no sólo no dijo,o cuando menos,nunca dijo así... sino que además te matizó ante tu despiste evidente...y me pareció de puta , putísima pena...pues aunque sé que paketazo es mayorcito para decir lo que le salga de los wevos, y a mí no me necesita para nada de ésto y posiblemente hasta le dé urticaria que se aluda a ello, personalmente, me ha ayudao mucho, iwal que a mucha gente en el hilo...y no son putas maneras ( maneras que yo achaco a que se peara , jarto y hasta los mismísmos wevos y con toda la razón del mundo, en tu puto clown cubano de los cojonex ...cuando es la primera vez en años que puedes leer un post irrespetuoso de este hombre ...y lo que su exabrupto,una nimiedad, por otra parte, *te jodió a tí* ) . Paketazo HA CONSTRUÍDO este hilo, UN GRAN HILO DE CRIPTOS HASTA HACE NADA...y a mí no me extraña una puta mierda que leyendo al comemierdas ese dé todo ese trabajo por perdido...siendo él posiblemente el mejor ejemplo de Win Win que tú reclamas para el caso de tus exposiciones...y siempre con claridad, precisión y paciencia. Hasta los kojonex de la retahíla de memeces vomitadas y archiquoteadas.

Para más inri, pese a que se lo expones a alguien que te quotea , el que no puedes sostener linkando tus afirmaciones de ayer *eres tú*...y mucho menos aludiendo a "condicionales" ...y si no, linka donde yo dIgo que ste año LTC se pondrá en 4 cifras...y hablo de afirmar y, condicional en mano, de exponer una posibilidad ( yo te linko el único sitio al que, sinceramente, creo que te podrías referir...pero que luego descalifiquesotras críticas a cuenta de malinterpretar condicionales, cuestión que me importa un wevo...peo no como muestra palmaria de agravio comparativo, tiene pero muchisimos wevos ) Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS IV

Ya sobre paketazo, ni hablar del pelukín...pues ayer ya te comenté que lo que afirmabas, poniéndolo en su boca tras ponerlo antes en boca DE TODOS, era de tu propia cosecha..y sinceramente, COMO NO ES DE RECIBO, y menos sobre alguien tan desinteresado y que echa un cable sin dudarlo cada 2 x 3, o por lo menos a mí me lo ha echado y doy fe , pues TE LO DIGO... y más en cuanto Mecenas que eres del trollaco comemierdas de los wevos que poco más que diarrea , trolas , tiña , y lo peor y más importante, *fud & nervios extra a quienes se pasa el día a un click de meter la gamba*, aporta al hilo...y que conste que NI POR EL FORRO LO DIGO POR MÍ...pero coño, que me hago cargo de estar en tal tesitura siendo más pipiolo...y HOXTIA-HOXTIA-HOXTIAAA !!!...  Y te lo digo para que atiendas esas razones, y digo ATENDER, VALORAR...aunque eres muy libre de tomarlas como te salga de los cojonex...mi permiso, faltaría piú, no pinta nada ahí ni es necesario en modo alguno. Allá tú. Eso sí...paso de líos, 100%, que no tengo tiempo para toda esa mierda...YO ME ASOMO AQUÍ A CURRAR...así que s no sabes o no te sale de loscojonex darle un tratamiento más civilizado a la vaina ( y no sugiero nnguno, pero sí quisiera uno civilizado ) ...cuenta con mi ignore en cero coma...que no me complicaré una puta mierda. ( y si te importa un wevo...pues de mejó : Maavillútiful que estemox tóaskontentax , como ya te he dicho antes )

Sobre lo de todo el lío, las variaciones y hasta el flagelo que te marcas por haber cambiáo de rumbo...de verdá, me importa una mierda...pues no aporta nada para lo que se pueda hacer ahora...sólo me interesa tu impresión EN ADELANTE sobre ese "balanssse" entre ETH y BTC que viste en su momento...y que, por supuestón, si crees ahora que ya no se da...pues saber en qué punto estaría, si es que está en alguno relevante...Y NADA MÁS ( ...ademas que me chocaba lo que ya te he comentado - y que para mí, que ya no es que no tire líneas, sino que no toco un puto boli, NUNCA , y que hago todo "de oído" y no lo defiendo ni hoxtiax, pero es lo que hay y reflejo mi método - y es que yo veo Plasma como la carta en la manga del Hobbit y el salto capital que puede producir en Shitland ( iwal que Evolution en Dash o LitePay en LTC ó LN en BTC y también en LTC ) ... y quisiera saber si consideras que ese balanssse está kaputtt...o , de no estarlo, qué tanto valoras para obviar la anunciada salida de Plasma , precisamente en Mayo...porque debería ser algo MUY GORDO.

En fin...y si hay algo de ello, bienvenido...y si no...punto y aparte. Respecto a la primera parte..o LINK...o , tras puntos sobre las íes, a enterrarlo toca...o con éste de aquí, no cuentes ni por el forro, porque el marujeíto está kaputt...y con todos o con menos,por mis partex, la fiesta en paz ( cosa que entiendo perfectamente que cualquiera puede entender mejor sin mí...y para éso, el ignore & cero problemas )

---------- Post added 18-mar-2018 at 02:06 ----------

Va...seguimos para bingo 

En las servilletas del G20 van a imprimir un listado de media docenita de criptos para que los castuzos hagan un x20 en cero,coma a la pastuki que crean oportuna, eh ?...

...lo están dejando niqueláo, menuda hoxtia.. :fiufiu:


----------



## easyridergs (18 Mar 2018)

Dejaros de tantas chorradas, que estamos ante una oportunidad de oro para recomprar. Alejaros de chicharros del erc 20 que solo venden humo. Esto va a quedar concentrado en a lo máximo 10 proyectos, aprovechad para pillar stellars, iotas, ethereums, ardors, lisks y algunas pocas más, el resto es mierda. Sobre todo, alejaros del erc 20, es un punto saca cuartos, el 99% quedará en nada.


----------



## san_miguel (18 Mar 2018)

Hola a todos, veo que los ánimos están como el mercado, crispados.

De casa para jugar a esto de los mercados, hay que venir, "cagao, meao y llorao".

Este foro debería ser como un equipo de futbol, en un equipo de futbol todos se ayudan para vencer al rival. Nuestro rival es el MERCADO, y sus dos máximos exponentes son el MIEDO Y LA AVARICIA. 

Ahora estamos en la fase del miedo, y la tensión es evidente. Pero si las emociones nos pueden, lo llevaremos mal, aquí hay que tener sangre fría, PACIENCIA, y buenos alimentos como dicen.

En un equipo de futbol, cada integrante tiene su misión, el portero evitar que nos metan gol, defensas, centrocampistas que organizan el juego, extremos..delanteros. Todos en conjunto trabajan para vencer al oponente.

En este foro (equipo), tenemos una plantilla cojonuda. Hay gente que le gusta el AT, entre ellos yo me incluyo, está NF. Tenemos gente fundamentalista (que analiza fundamentales de una crypto), entre ellos considero a juli, divad, claudius, paketazo y alguno más que seguro me dejo, tenemos a gente que a mi peronalmente me han hecho conocer otras cryptos (davitin me hizo conocer a zilliqa, que por cierto me parce un proyectzo y estoy dentro), Cayo Marcio me hizo adentrarme en el mundo de los master nodos. Gente que viene a aprender y de la que aprendo. Clapham2 que le pone su punto de humor negro al hilo...

En fin, que si tuviera que que montar una empresa de análisis financiero os querría tener en mi equipo, unos harían AT otros fundamentales, otros se encargarían de las últimas noticias, otros de ICO..un equipazo. Entre toda esa información tratariamos de vencer al mercado. Punto y a parte.

En cuanto a BTC, esta en soporte como estaba previsto, y lo suyo es que esta tarde empezara a recuperar, pero.....el G20 es mañana y pasado, y todos están con la cautela de lo que pueda pasar esos días, que lo mismo no pasa nada. 

El mercado (dinero) tiene miedo y hay que esperar. Luego os pongo unos dibujitos chulos de BTC y otras crypto.

ANIMO EQUIPO 

Salu2.


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Dejaros de tantas chorradas, que estamos ante una oportunidad de oro para recomprar. Alejaros de chicharros del erc 20 que solo venden humo. Esto va a quedar concentrado en a lo máximo 10 proyectos, aprovechad para pillar stellars, iotas, ethereums, ardors, lisks y algunas pocas más, el resto es mierda. Sobre todo, alejaros del erc 20, es un punto saca cuartos, el 99% quedará en nada.



Los ERC20 tienen un peligro del carajo...pero ojo, tienen su valor si son usados adecuadamente...pero hay que saber no enredarse y soltarlos sin miramientos. 

. Para empezar, son entradas asequibles...así que sirven para quien busque dar saltos sin disponer de mucho - aunque es muy cierto que el resultado sea habitualmente verse enredado en sus timmings erosivos y sus consiguientes callejones sin salida , de hecho, es excesivamente fácil -.

- Y para acabar : Los ERC20, sin PLASMA y ETH a pleno pulmón...son smples bolitas del árbol de Navidá...una pachanga. Asínnn que no creo que podamos ver su posible valor ( y en las circunstancias necesarias para saber rentabilizarlo ) hasta llegar a ese contexto un contexto que, sin embargo y dada esa asequibilidad en precio , puede disparar hasta el infinito tanto la aceptación de esos token como su cotización ( aunque es evidente que chapas centrales de cadenas que chuten son infinitamente más sólidas ).

Tras el dump de Julio pasado...los ERC20 multiplicaron bien ,,,pero ojo, sin saltar en marcha , éso no vale para nada. Por otro lado, y sólo valiendo en tanto que parte de un todo ( ETH ) ...parece que, por primera vez, estamos muy cerca de percibir su dimensión real...así que todo está en manos del hobbit...pero una vez conseguida esa sinergia ( si se da el caso, claro ), y a ese volumen, el perfil de la cascada de ETH es ÚNICO en Shitland y un asalto INTEGRAL al mercado...

En cierto modo, ETH ha empezado la casa por el tejado...así que ahora no estamos a un paso de subir un escalón sobre el que seguir construyendo extensiones...sino de unir 2 partes operativas de un todo...unirlas y oír cómo hacen CLICK !

Y...ojo, este post ni anima ni desanima...intenta explicar una apuesta muy particular en Shitland.


----------



## san_miguel (18 Mar 2018)

Mas cosas que observo y que he leido en varios libros. Los mercados siguen unos patrones correlacionados con la presidencia de los EE.UU, en los 4 años que dura la presidencia el primero suele subir algo el mercado, el segundo es bajista (el peor de los 4), el mejor es el tercero, y el último tb alcista pero en menor medida.

En cuanto a los meses, estadísticamente el mejor es diciembre, y los malos, febrero, junio agosto septiembre. El resto es variopinto. Eso es lo que dice la estadística, no es dogma de fe, siempre hay excepciones.

Mas cosas, todos estamos aqui para ganar pasta, hacer dinero, estoy de acuerdo, pero en mercados bajistas o escenarios bajistas teneis que olvidaros de la pasta, en estos momentos lo que hay que hacer es acumular, obtener mas cantidad de tokens con el mismo dinero, y hay dos formas de hacerlo. Una es vender...salirse...esperar a la bajada y entrar cuando el mercado creas que ha llegado al mínimo..entonces tendrás más tokens con la mima pasta y a esperar revalorizaciones.

Otra manera es jugar con los pares, es lo que yo hago. Yo sigo las directrices de un tal Stan Weinstein y Javier Alfayate (leeros sus libros si os interesa el tema). La idea es que un activo sigue 4 etapas.







Yo busco entre pares la 1º etapa o la última, ya que despues de la cuarta volvemos a la primera, despues es estar atentos al volumen y las EMA, junto a otros indicadores.

No he tenido tiempo de analizar todas, pero os voy a poner dos gráficas respecto a ETH que es donde yo estoy ahora.

Fijaros en la gráfica de par DASH/ETH, estamos de nuevo en fase 1, la siguiente fase es la 2.







¿Cuando entramos? Se tienen que cumplir varias cosas:

1º Las velas deben superar la EMA 200.
2º Debe ir acompañado de un gran volumen.
3º Pendiente de la EMA 200 positiva.

---------- Post added 18-mar-2018 at 09:40 ----------

Otro par ETC/ETH







---------- Post added 18-mar-2018 at 09:52 ----------

Otro par, LTC/ETH.







---------- Post added 18-mar-2018 at 10:01 ----------

Por último par ETH BTC


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Mar 2018)

El día 26 de Marzo se pone en marcha el PetroYuan, con lo cual el Petrodollar deja de tener el monopolio del petróleo. Se cree que ésto puede llevar a una caída abrupta del valor del dólar. 
A dónde creéis que puede ir el dinero si el dólar empieza a perder su valor?,pues uno de los mejores sitios es el cryptoworld. Contad además con que quién cojones va a querer Tether si el dólar pierde su valor?ese dinero del tether seguramente acabaría en Ethereum, Bitcoin, ripple...
Creo que nos quedan unos días de bajadas o unas semanas como mucho, me puedo equivocar, pero me dá que la oportunidad de comprar más es ahora, que no volveremos a éstos precios tan asequibles en mucho tiempo. Pero ya se sabe..., también puedo equivocarme y que se vaya todo al quinto infierno.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Ánimos del foro conformes a la cotización de las coins...¡perfecto!...nos acercamos al punto de claudicación.
> 
> Recordad la gráfica esa mítica que siempre ponemos de la euforia y depresión...pues intentad valorar no la gráfica del precio, si no dónde están vuestros sentimientos.
> 
> ...



Yo lo tengo claro...algo más arriba lo dije: Holdeoooo ó Muelteeee...8:


----------



## san_miguel (18 Mar 2018)




----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


>



Pués a éso es a lo que voy..., el día 26 cuando empiece la caída del precio del dólar, creo que empezarán a comprar criptos más a saco para que todo el mundo quiera comprar y ésto suba mucho otra vez, así que les conviene llegar a un mercado con precios asequibles y lo mejor es ir cargándose los valores antes bombardeando con bajadas,noticias fud y desánimo para los pobres pardillos como nosotros. Me puedo equivocar, pero veo el día 26 como el día D.


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (18 Mar 2018)

No entiendo algunos de vuestros razonamientos. Comentais que Paypal o Google meten FUD en el cuerpo con sus medidas, porque quieren que esto baje para acumular BTC, pero los grandes holders de BTC no están vendiendo nada, justo lo contrario siguen acumulando.

Si el objetivo de Google o Paypal fuera alguna vez tomar posiciones importantes en criptoworld necesitarían tener un % muy alto en las cripto de referencia y eso en BTC va a ser imposible si los holders no venden, por mucho que baje el precio.

Digo google y paypal pero en general me refiero a las manos fuertes.


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2018)

Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> No entiendo algunos de vuestros razonamientos. Comentais que Paypal o Google meten FUD en el cuerpo con sus medidas, porque quieren que esto baje para acumular BTC, pero los grandes holders de BTC no están vendiendo nada, justo lo contrario siguen acumulando.
> 
> Si el objetivo de Google o Paypal fuera alguna vez tomar posiciones importantes en criptoworld necesitarían tener un % muy alto en las cripto de referencia y eso en BTC va a ser imposible si los holders no venden, por mucho que baje el precio.
> 
> Digo google y paypal pero en general me refiero a las manos fuertes.



Es que si sólo adjudicas la compra barata a BTC, no te encaja.

En la champions hay no menos de media docena de proyectos. Y hay género a la venta.

De cualquier modo...cuanto más menees el cotarró, cuanto más invivible sea. incluso quien esté joldeando ahora se marcará puntos de "suelta"PARCIALES más bajos . Mucha gente se estará trazando un ROI por equis a medio camino y apartar una parte para larguísimo plazo...porque una vez tiennes cierto nivel, estos harakiris no proceden cada 4 meses.

Hay una sola , sólo una verdá incuestionable que he aprendido en todos estos años en burbuja : Que la castuza hace sus planes a decenios vista. Y eso te da un juego de cojones , pues tus movimientos se trazan sobre el tablero cuando nadie entiende las reglas del juego...imagínate la ventaja que da éso. Imagínate que sabes que ETH ó BTC Cash ...valdrán 28.000 pavos en 2027 : Cuántas venderías s el próximo hype las pone en 8.000 ? ( y más con proyectos aceptando criptos como colaterales para préstamos ? ): Respuesta : CERO ZAPATERO. Asínn que ésa certeza es el plus del que la que la castuza dispone y el origen de toda la sucesión de cartas marcadas que vamos a verles jugar. Y ellos juegan a ganar...lo qe para nós es laaaaaargo plazo, para ellos, son timmings y cadencias que llegan como un reló suizo.

Yo creo que las manos fuertes saben pero que muy bien que estamos a años luz del ATH en el sector ( aunque ese ATH sea un hype momentáneo previo al equilibrio de largo plazo en el que se instale el sector ) ...así que montar la de diox es crixto a 7000...iwal en realidá se está currando que a 20.000 se suelte a paladas, aún en las mejores perspectivas fundamentales ( y aún a sí, el marrgen para la castuza acaparadora pueda ser tremendo )

Aquí hay una certeza de fondo en la punta de la cascada de ideas : Estamos en precios bajos. Que correspondan al estallido de una burbuja...o a la génesis de un sector global de la máxima enjundia, ya son certezas en segunda instancia ( osea. especulaciones en primera que se deben resolver Arte mediante )...y de ahí p'abajo .

Asínnn que toca hacer juego : trincar.. pasar. .. ó soltar. Y en cualquiera de esos casos, como buenos muertitos de jambre no invitados a la fiesta, apechugar con las consecuencias. Simple.


----------



## Blackmoon (18 Mar 2018)

La página de Investing de repente ha empezado a funcionar como el culo en PC. No se pueden seleccionar gráficos de velas, ni gráficos técnicos, ni gráficos de un par de criptos, sólo contra dólar. En la App sí.

Os pasa lo mismo?.


----------



## species8472 (18 Mar 2018)

Esto, como diría Arydinao, es un tiro de aviso a Jabalí de libro. Podéis leeros sus hilos, no se sabe muy bien por qué, si es para disminuir Karma o como regodeo de que estamos en sus manos y no podemos hacer nada para evitarlo, pero el verdadero poder nos avisa subliminálmente de lo que va a hacer con años de antelación. Cuanto más impacto y repercusisiones tiene uno de sus movimientos con más tiempo lo avisan y de manera más clara.

Pues en 1988 en la portada del economist (ahí es nada) nos dicen de manera muy clara que en 2018 (treinta años después) una nueva moneda mundial, basada en el 1 y el 0 (informática) que es un Fenix (renace de sus cenizas), renacería de nuevo incinerando el resto de divisas- Y para colmo te dicen "Get ready for a world currency" -> prepárate para una nueva moneda global. Tiro a Jabalí clarísimo, más claro y te dan la dirección de coinbase para que compres.

Y luego está la lógica. ¿De verdad creéis que esto del Bitcoin ha surgido de un señor Friki con nombre japonés que tiene millones o cientos de miles y no vende y que no se sabe quien es?¿Que han dejado que crezca y crezca sin matarlo?¿Qué el poder dominante que ha arrasado países y desencadenado guerras para mantener y comntrolar el sistema monetario y financiero va a dejar que 4 frikis se lo destruyan? No mis amigos, esto está teledirigido por los mismos de siempre puesto que su sueño más anhelado que es justamente tener una moneda global donde todos los movientos queden registrados y donde no exista la moneda física o sea residual para que nada o poco se escape a su control. Si quisieran matar el BTC lo hubieran matado hace años, no lo matan porque es su creación

Yo pensaba que hasta 2019 o 2020 estaríamos laterales-bajistas pero es ver la portada del times y notar como hay un plan en marcha. Algo va a pasar, algo van a provocar, este año con los mercados, los futuros, las economías o las regulaciones que va hacer que 2017 se quede en un juego de niños con la riada de dinero que va a entrar en Cryptoworld. Y los que lo saben o lo intuyen están ahora mismo atizando el árbol de todas las maneras posibles para conseguir que los pringados como nosotros nos desagamos de nuestras cryptos para comprarlas ellos y forrarse. Por eso también pienso que la correción aún no ha terminado ni mucho menos y que aún quedan unas semanas o meses de pánico, con caidas brutales tal vez dejando al BTC en el rango de los 6.000 o inlcuso 5.000 o 4.000 dolares. Y tras eso algo pasará que hará que el BTC y todo el crytomundo en general se dispare

Acordaros, tiro al Jabalí. "Get ready for a world currency" que causalmente es un Fenix, con una moneda con un 1 y 0 bien grandes y el año 2018.


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2018)

El anterior dump llegó a 282.000 kilos de cap...desde el que salimos con practicamente todo, todas las coins del ranking...en 2 cifras.

Esperemos que fuese la señal que parecía.


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Cuanto más impacto y repercusisiones tiene uno de sus movimientos con más tiempo lo avisan y de manera más clara.
> 
> Pues en 1988 en la portada del economist (ahí es nada) nos dicen de manera muy clara que en 2018 (treinta años después) una nueva moneda mundial, basada en el 1 y el 0 (informática) que es un Fenix (renace de sus cenizas), renacería de nuevo incinerando el resto de divisas- Y para colmo te dicen "Get ready for a world currency" -> prepárate para una nueva moneda global. Tiro a Jabalí clarísimo, más claro y te dan la dirección de coinbase para que compres.



No NOS dicen ni NOS avisan....a éso me refería hace un par de posts.

SE avisan ente ellos. 

La Castuza sí entendió esa portada hace 30 años...para el resto, es una entelequia indescrifrable...de hecho, más bien algo irrelevante. 

La retahíla de "avisos" entre la borregada ( nosotros ) se da CUANDO DISPONEMOS DE LAS PIEZAS QUE ENCAJAN EN ESE MENSAJE...es decir, cuando vemos que los ceros y unos son dinero, que están aquí para dar fuego alo anterior, etc ...o sea, 30 años después de dado el soplo. Mientras tanto, no NOS dice nada...pero sí atañe a quienes saben que AHÍ había un mensaje capital. Para la borregada...es argot que nos pasan por los morros. 

Esa es la ventaja de hacer planes a decenios vista. Que esos movimientos, anticipados a cualquier coyuntura de mercado que exista en el tiempo en que se producen, no denotan absolutamente nada...hasta que inexorablemente ya se están ejecutando, claro...pero es que después de visto...


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


>



Realmente las "manos fuertes" llevan vendiendo desde hace días eth y btc, y el resto no miro.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Mar 2018)

Ya es oficial, uno de los puntos que va tratar el G20 en su reunión será el tema de las criptos.Lo harán el segundo día. Ahora falta saber si ésto será para bien o para mal.


----------



## Azkenchack (18 Mar 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Ya es oficial, uno de los puntos que va tratar el G20 en su reunión será el tema de las criptos.Lo harán el segundo día. Ahora falta saber si ésto será para bien o para mal.



Seguramente, si creen en las criptos, las demonizarán. Así habrá un desplome para que sus allegados compren barato.

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Realmente las "manos fuertes" llevan vendiendo desde hace días eth y btc, y el resto no miro.



pues respecto a las conclusiones que quoteas, del día a la noche, vamos... Podrías explicarte un poco, please ?

Por cierto...comprarse a uno mismo entre wallets anónimas, no reduciría distorisonar el precio de la moneda a costede unas fuckings fees de exchange ? ( alguna opinión, please )

____________________________

2 cosillas sobre 2 coins :

1- Alguien sigue QTUM ? Hay algún marrón en el proyecto que dé alguna lǵica a semejante caída ? 

2- A users de LISK : Alguna wallet especialmente interesante ?

Grace mile.


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> pues respecto a las conclusiones que quoteas, del día a la noche, vamos... Podrías explicarte un poco, please ?
> 
> Por cierto...comprarse a uno mismo entre wallets anónimas, no reduciría distorisonar el precio de la moneda a costede unas fuckings fees de exchange ? ( alguna opinión, please )
> 
> ...



indicador koncorde diario


----------



## san_miguel (18 Mar 2018)

BTC estocástico de vela diaria ya por fin en el suelo, el de vela de 12 horas en el suelo también. Es de esperar que en las próximas 24-48 horas se acabe la corrección si no hay malas noticias desde el G20.


----------



## bmbnct (18 Mar 2018)

Más leña...

Unconfirmed Report: Twitter To Ban Crypto-Related Ads... | News | Cointelegraph


----------



## Arzairus (18 Mar 2018)

Vaya tortazo lleva ETH


----------



## san_miguel (18 Mar 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Pués a éso es a lo que voy..., el día 26 cuando empiece la caída del precio del dólar, creo que empezarán a comprar criptos más a saco para que todo el mundo quiera comprar y ésto suba mucho otra vez, así que les conviene llegar a un mercado con precios asequibles y lo mejor es ir cargándose los valores antes bombardeando con bajadas,noticias fud y desánimo para los pobres pardillos como nosotros. Me puedo equivocar, pero veo el día 26 como el día D.



Puede ser, ese día es cuando los grandes paises como rusia, china,iran venezuela empezaran a comprar el crudo con yuanes como moneda de cambio. Que estos paises no tengan que comprar dólares hará que el dolar baje, y como dices el que tenga muchos dolares los querra rentabilizar de alguna manera. Se me ocurren varias:

1 Comprar euros, ero haría que las exportaciones de la UE se fueran al guano..

2 Golpe de efecto, Trump y sus aliados de la OTAN declaran BTC y cripto legales..respaldados por el dolar. (Utopía total)


----------



## easyridergs (18 Mar 2018)

Por mi ya puede bajar todo un 50% más y en abril a cargar IOTAs y quizas ARDORs. Mientras a ver que pasa con Plasma. Las erc 20 que aspiran a tener su blockchain propia, hasta que no la tengan no se merecen ni un lero.


----------



## cryptoAdicto (18 Mar 2018)

yo creo que esto está siendo una bendición para los que tienen fiat fresco esperando para entrar, la clave es la paciencia.

Por cierto, qué opinión os merece syscoin? No la he visto nombrada aquí y veo que hacéis seguimiento de muchos otros proyectos. A mí me parece bastante prometedora. Tienen blockchain propia, van a implementar importantes actualizaciones (masternodos, y algoritmo de cero confirmaciones) para finales de mes, y el producto creo que puede funcionar bastante bien. Quieren convertirse en el nuevo eBay con un marketplace descentralizado. Ya tienen bastantes items en la aplicación de escritorio y creo que puede ir a más.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (18 Mar 2018)

cryptoAdicto dijo:


> yo creo que esto está siendo una bendición para los que tienen fiat fresco esperando para entrar, la clave es la paciencia.



Yo acabo de comprar 1 LTC y 156 eng, hay que aprovechar esto8:

Es probable que aun baje un pelin más , también es cierto.
El resto, hold y mirar, no tocar.

Buena caza.


----------



## davitin (18 Mar 2018)

Yo estoy pensando en pillar OMG, NANO y NEO y si puedo algo más de IOTA, pero no termino de decidirme, y si baja mucho más?

Los chicharros son tentadores a estos precios, pero joder, es que están como muertos, dan un yuyu que pa que...


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Mar 2018)

Creo que ésta semana todavía bajará más. Y luego por lo del Petro-Yuan empezará a ir para arriba. Lo del G20 no creo que influya demasiado en los precios,porque no veo que pueda haber un consenso en el tema de las criptos entre tan distintos países.Tengo la sensación de que los americanos sí que están a favor, pero a otros cuantos no les veo por la labor a día de hoy.


----------



## paketazo (18 Mar 2018)

Bueno, el menda ha pillado un poco de OMG por dejarlo en barbecho unos días a ver si se ostia de todo o hay rebote general, que debería suceder antes de 48h...si no, malo malo.

Ya lo tuve en otra ocasión, pero me salí con el tren en marcha...a ver si ahora todo esto empieza a subir o al menos lateralizar sin tanto pump & dump que lo único que hace es destruir el precio y en segunda instancia la confianza de muchos inversores.


Recordad que este es un mercado muy joven y relativamente estrecho...en los exchangers hay pocas balas pero suficientes para mover el precio de manera considerable.

Las manos fuertes están distorsionando esto vendiendo y comprando sus mismas monedas más abajo arrastrando indecisos, una vez que el mercado quede vacio de especuladores y holders nerviosos, esto...como en todo mercado....se girará.

No sé si para ir de nuevo a máximos, pero al menos sí como para atraer de nuevo la confianza de nuevos inversores y de los viejos que soltaron y nunca dejarán de mirar de reojo con mal sabor de boca.

Fiat es infinito...BTC escaso...veremos quién se sale con la suya.

Un saludo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Mar 2018)

de 0 $, no bajara, no...


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (18 Mar 2018)

278 y bajando, con 100 coins nuevas, equivale a unos 290M de hace un mes. Nos adentramos en terreno desconocido, se rompe el anterior suelo y nos adentramos buscando nuevo suelo.

EL G20 puede resucitar esto o acabar de enterrarlo. Dios quiera que estén bajando esto a posta para entrar barato y que la cosa remonte, porque una ostia del G20 nos puede mandar a niveles de 2016.


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Puede ser, ese día es cuando los grandes paises como rusia, china,iran venezuela empezaran a comprar el crudo con yuanes como moneda de cambio. Que estos paises no tengan que comprar dólares hará que el dolar baje, y como dices el que tenga muchos dolares los querra rentabilizar de alguna manera. Se me ocurren varias:
> 
> 1 Comprar euros, ero haría que las exportaciones de la UE se fueran al guano..
> 
> 2 Golpe de efecto, Trump y sus aliados de la OTAN declaran BTC y cripto legales..respaldados por el dolar. (Utopía total)



No espero una mierda de la Castuza...aunque parece que todo pasa por ahí...cuando se dé, será VER PARA CREER. Hoy por hoy , sólo me centro en aguantar de la manera más llevadera posible.

La hoxtia cuando llegue...va a ser apoteósica y para grabarla en vídeo , éso sí.


----------



## Divad (18 Mar 2018)

Buenas a todos burbujarras!

Cómo lo llevan los especialistas en hold tras 70 días de rebajas (desde el 8 de enero)?

Cuando el 20 de Marzo del año pasado comenzó a subir sin parar todo era fiesta, risas, mi polla es la mejor,... hasta el 8 de enero. 294 días alcista vs 70 que llevamos bajista, si el amo y sus amigos son generosos las subidas serán con la calma e irán beneficiando a todos (hasta los que todavía no han entrado). La putada puede llegar para lo que estén fuera queriendo comprar a 0 y se marquen palotes verticales dejando las cryptos a precios que pican. Para los compañeros surfistas que están pendientes de cobrar tras posicionarse delante del bot de turno os digo que consideréis dejarlas correr libremente, poneros alertas con blockfolio y estar al loro para venderlas manualmente o tras el nuevo aviso del bot que veas 

Si te notas algo tenso... comienza a relajarte... 
Playboy TV to Accept Crypto Payments for Adult Content - CoinDesk
London's Bubble Escorts now Accepts Bitcoin Payments

Todos aquellos que lloraban porque las cryptos estaban caras... se estarán poniendo finos los cabrones 8: cuando comience a subir verticalmente no valdrán los lloros :XX: me es de imaginar que todos los aquí presente son conscientes del cambio de sistema que vamos a vivir y quienes se queden con los papeles lo acabarán perdiendo todo (los bienes NO los perderán, pero si los podrán compartir/alquilar/vender).

Lo único que puede pasar es que el amo y sus amigos decidan desconectarnos. Los que sobrevivan (bunkers) serán los que disfrutarán del nuevo juego... Esto mismo se habrá pensado desde que el ser humano comenzó a cagar conscientemente 

Disfrutad!


----------



## silverwindow (18 Mar 2018)

La ostia de etherum esta siendo mas salvaje de lo que pensaba


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (18 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Cuando China , IRS , la SEC , Google , Facebook , Twitter , VISA, PayPal y todos los demas actores uff que se han puesto de acuerdo para
> hundir la cotizacion dejen de hacerlo , el precio subira .
> Mientras tanto ...no hay NADA que hacer .
> La subida de 2017 fue excepcional , como un eclipse morado
> Y para que vuelva a darse tiene que ponerse la tierra plana en conjuncion con las tetas de Yola Berrocal y el c . de la Kardashian



Si?


Toma:


----------



## Divad (18 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Cuando China , IRS , la SEC , Google , Facebook , Twitter , VISA, PayPal y todos los *demas actores* uff que se han puesto de acuerdo para
> hundir la cotizacion dejen de hacerlo , el precio subira .
> Mientras tanto ...no hay NADA que hacer .
> La subida de 2017 fue excepcional , como un eclipse morado
> Y para que vuelva a darse tiene que ponerse la tierra plana en conjuncion con las tetas de Yola Berrocal y el c . de la Kardashian



Sabes bien que son compañeros, eh! Eso sí, tu papel de bufón hace años que dejó de ser divertido. 


Spoiler



[youtube]0228mfBzZEk[/youtube]




En criptolandia si no sube... los listos que están dentro tampoco ganan :fiufiu:


Spoiler












Da igual lo que digan en el G20, hay que estar al loro de casper en ETH para cuando se actualice a serenity. La avalancha o maricón el último en cambiar papeles por cryptos será una locura para los que quieran entrar y fiesta para los que estamos dentro


----------



## san_miguel (18 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> La ostia de etherum esta siendo mas salvaje de lo que pensaba



Mas fuerte será la subida.


----------



## plus ultra (18 Mar 2018)

Primera vez que en este hilo que dejo de leer paginas completas cuando me encanta leer todos y cada uno de los post,me he saltado desde anoche hasta la ultima pagina.

Sinceramente no espero nada bueno del G20 para las criptos,entre esta noche y mañana al medido dia toca ponerse en verde cosa que puede quedarse en nada en cuanto salga cualquier mininoticia de la susodicha reunion pero salga lo que salga todo lo que no este en BTC se va a ir a minimos historicos yo ya hace unos meses lo comente por aqui que la mayoria lo pase a top y ahora estoy pasando un gran % de las top a BTC.

Muchos piensan que ahora en perdidas no se pasan por si sube pero peor sera que BTC se ponga en modo agujero negro,ahora lo tenemos con una dominancia del 45,4% casi nada.

Lo siguiente para algunos podrian ser simples conspiraciones,para otros los que nos gustan analizar "todos" los escenarios posibles, son un dato mas a tener en cuenta.

Lo del PETROyuan era una cosa esperada hace muchos años cuando rusia y china se pusieron a comprar oro por encima de lo normal,es algo que puede joder y mucho al todo poderoso $ y esto a EEUU como es normal ni puta gracia,algo similar intentaron venezuela y libia no hace mucho y no acabaron bien,venezuela con exigir el pago en euros de su petroleo y libia con el intento de establecer el patron oro,OJO china no es venezuela,libia... 



paketazo dijo:


> Fiat es infinito...BTC escaso...veremos quién se sale con la suya.
> 
> Un saludo



El FIAT es infinito....pues creo que este lo ha descubierto,lo que no sabe son las consecuencias...


----------



## paketazo (18 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uno de los atractivos de los metales preciosos, es un escasez, y rendimientos de extracción decrecientes...algo parecido al BTC, solo que el oro lleva miles de años siendo objeto de codicia.

Unificar al mundo en una sola divisa, como rpresenta la portada the economist que nos trae constantemente *Divad*, puede resultar para muchos una utopía, y más sabiendo que el rey $, es la divisa que todos esperan sea coronada como única e inigualable.


La esclavitud, es servir a quién te da de comer para que lo siga haciendo.

El $ como divisa de reserva mundial, es la esclavitud del mundo a sus pies...¡ojo!, que se lo han ganado, no les quiero restar mérito...lo de los imperios va por ciclos, y ahora son ellos, y harán todo lo posible por perpetuarse.


Es muy probable que la palmemos todos los que rondamos por aquí excepto *clapham* que es inmortal, y el $ siga mandando.

Las cryptos, no van a allegar y besar el santo, sería muy sencillo...y si así sucediera, sería claro síntoma de que los que mandan así lo quieren, y sería por que ya controlan ese mercado al 100%.


Ahora mismo ellos ganan tiempo para reaccionar...que no os preocupe la reunión del G20...a largo plazo eso no es relevante, ya que no controlan la emisión de BTC...o eso se supone.

Las oscilaciones que vemos en el precio son consecuencia de la verticalidad de la última subida orquestada por los mismos que ahora lo tiran.

Entró mucha pasta en el FOMO de finales del 2017 que hay que robar y recolectar, para preparar el siguiente, y volver a cortar cabezas llegado el día.

Esto es como jugar con la muerte...a una persona normal, la empata de ver un cadáver le trastoca generalmente, pero a un enterrador se la pela por que ya está curtido en eso...yo, no es por colgarme medallas, ya no me inmuto por estos movimientos, ya incluso antes de que BTC existiera estaba curado de espanto...operar con derivados es lo que tiene...sobre todo cuando tus garantías están al limite de liquidar tus posiciones.


Dicho esto, la lección que hemos de sacar, es que si algo sirve aquí y ahora para algo, pues tiene un valor, y ese valor "fundamental" es lo que tenemos que tratar de valorar.

recordais cuando os decía que comparaseis valores de cryptos con valores del nasdaq en cuanto a capitalizaciones....había cosas que no cuadraban.

Cryptos capitalizando más que Nvidia, o más que AMD....que son empresas que obtienen retornos del mercado de modo constante.

Cuando aquí, tras purgar una y mil veces, quede el grano y vuele la paja, los que hayan aguantado pasarán a otro nivel.

¿cuanto vale ese nivel?...no lo sé, pero de nuevo miraría al nasdaq y a sus grandes empresas para valorar algo según su uso.

como ejemplo mirad cuanta gente tiene un Iphone y cuanta gente tiene BTC...sería un pequeño comienzo.

Un saludo


----------



## p_pin (18 Mar 2018)

Podría ser


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Uno de los atractivos de los metales preciosos, es un escasez, y rendimientos de extracción decrecientes...algo parecido al BTC, solo que el oro lleva miles de años siendo objeto de codicia.
> 
> Unificar al mundo en una sola divisa, como rpresenta la portada the economist que nos trae constantemente *Divad*, puede resultar para muchos una utopía, y más sabiendo que el rey $, es la divisa que todos esperan sea coronada como única e inigualable.
> 
> ...



Exactamente, estoy deseando que el capital de muchos de esos proyectos humo del top 200 sea capitalizado por los proyectos verdaderos, hay 4 o 5 que este año se van a disparar y el humo se va a disipar. 

Estamos en el momento que se ve quien está desnudo cuando baja la marea.


----------



## davitin (18 Mar 2018)

Creo que NegroFuturo se ha morido.

---------- Post added 18-mar-2018 at 20:09 ----------




Parlakistan dijo:


> Exactamente, estoy deseando que el capital de muchos de esos proyectos humo del top 200 sea capitalizado por los proyectos verdaderos, hay 4 o 5 que este año se van a disparar y el humo se va a disipar.
> 
> Estamos en el momento que se ve quien está desnudo cuando baja la marea.



Y que proyectos son esos "3 o 4" que piensas?


----------



## Lord Vader (18 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> *Creo que NegroFuturo se ha morido.*
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-mar-2018 at 20:09 ----------
> 
> Y que proyectos son esos "3 o 4" que piensas?





Habrá sido el camión :XX::XX::XX:

_"No puedo decir más, que luego un camión pierde el control cuando circula paralelo a NF."_


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Creo que NegroFuturo se ha morido.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-mar-2018 at 20:09 ----------
> 
> Y que proyectos son esos "3 o 4" que piensas?



Las dos grandes, alguna que llevas en cartera y alguna tapada del top 20.

Pero básicamente en las que cree nuestro calvo de YouTube.


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2018)

Enigma Bringing Their Secret Contracts to Every Blockchain with Aion Partnership


( ya del googliano )

*Enigma trayendo sus contratos secretos a cada Blockchain con Aion Partnership*

Estamos entusiasmados de anunciar que Enigma, una red fuera de cadena que resuelve privacidad escalable para blockchains, y Aion, una plataforma para resolver el problema de interoperabilidad y escalabilidad para blockchains están trabajando para una asociación que ayude a traer datos y privacidad computacional a cada blockchain .

Enigma es una red peer-to-peer fuera de la cadena que permite a las diferentes partes almacenar y ejecutar cálculos conjuntamente sobre datos, mientras que los datos son completamente privados a través del uso de contratos secretos. La conexión de Aion con la plataforma de computación multipartita segura de Enigma permite a los usuarios y desarrolladores procesar datos confidenciales, computación y almacenamiento del ecosistema de Aion en la red Enigma fuera de la cadena.

A través del poderoso protocolo de puente de Aion, que permite realizar transacciones con múltiples blockchains sin involucrar un mecanismo de integración centralizado, la red global accesible de la plataforma Enigma se mejorará de forma segura. Esto permitiría que los contratos secretos de Enigma, contratos inteligentes que mantienen cifrados los datos confidenciales en todo momento, estén disponibles en toda la red de Aion.

Guy Zyskind, CEO y cofundador de Enigma:

"Estamos entusiasmados de trabajar con el talentoso equipo de Aion para ayudarlos a lograr nuestra visión compartida de ampliar la escalabilidad de la cadena de bloques a la vez que preservamos la privacidad. El protocolo de Aion permite que la tecnología de Enigma llegue a más blockchains y nos acerque a la realización de un futuro verdaderamente descentralizado ". 

*Matthew Spoke, CEO y fundador, Aion*:

"*Enigma está construyendo uno de los requisitos clave de infraestructura necesarios para la adopción generalizada y estamos entusiasmados de trabajar con un equipo tan visionario hacia esta visión común*". 

Acerca de Enigma

Enigma está permitiendo un futuro descentralizado al resolver la privacidad y la escalabilidad. Blockchain es una tecnología poderosa, pero hoy en día no es práctica y en gran parte inutilizable a escala: la capacidad informática actual en blockchain es lenta y costosa y los datos son visibles para todos. Como resultado, la mayoría de los datos aún se almacenan fuera de la cadena en bases de datos centralizadas, lo que frustra el objetivo de la descentralización. Basado en una innovadora tesis MIT, Enigma resuelve los problemas de escalabilidad y privacidad de blockchain desde el nivel de protocolo mediante la construcción de una segunda capa, fuera de la cadena de red utilizando "contratos secretos", permitiendo que los datos sean procesados ​​por nodos mientras se mantienen privados. A través de esta arquitectura innovadora, Enigma ha creado una solución verdaderamente descentralizada en la que se pueden construir aplicaciones innovadoras. Se puede encontrar más información en Enigma Scalable Privacy for Every Blockchain .

Acerca de Aion

La red de Aion es una red de blockchain de múltiples niveles diseñada para soportar un futuro donde existen muchas blockchains para resolver problemas únicos de la industria y para alimentar los servicios del mundo moderno. Aion se convertirá en el protocolo común utilizado para estas cadenas de bloques, permitiendo la construcción de sistemas más eficientes y descentralizados. El protocolo de Aion permite el desarrollo de una red de blockchain federada, lo que hace posible integrar sin problemas sistemas de blockchain diferentes en un modelo de hub y spoke de niveles múltiples, similar a internet. Para obtener más información, visite aion.network .


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (18 Mar 2018)

Ya veo que los puñales vuelan en todas direcciones estos días. Hasta cierto punto lo entiendo, cuando hay pasta en juego la tensión se palpa en el ambiente.

Buena suerte a todos y buena caza a los que salgan estos días a comprar, mi consejo dejarse siempre un remanente por si acaso cae más abajo.

Cada vez es más jodido hacerse una idea de por dónde va a saltar esto, que si la reunión del G-20 que si google que si su puta madre... Hoy eth yendose al guano. hablamos de la top 2.

Se supone que es domingo y que toca descanso... pero guano para eth hoy y mañana dios dirá.


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2018)

Recordais el nuevo método de barrido que se acuñó y archirrepitió en Shitland durante el hype de Otoño ?

Comentábamos que los barridos habían desaparecido, que se bajaba un 10% ( de un megapastrollón de cap jamás alcanzado antes y que procuraba los mismos réditos que los barridos integrales de la primavera anterior que dejaban el rankig patas arriba )...pero que no hacía falta parar máquina...que se trincaban 60 ó 100.000 kilos ...y se seguía cabalgando como si sólo se hubiese soltado una tos.

En los juicios más optimistas, hablábamos de que la adopción ya era tal...que el ritmo de subida correspondiente engullía esos "carraspeos" y que la adopción perdía el culo por el FOMO...pero probablemente, no...eran manos fuertes pillando sitio , probablemente sabedores de que la gran hoxtia llegaba tras el fin de año.

Mientras tanto...la Adopción Masiva e hitos de marketing como la SUperbowl se veían e un horizonte razonablemente próximo...pero el gran capital aún no había trincado su parte ( con lo que la campañita mediática global termionaría en puñalá trapera, burbujón de libro y timo...Pésimo Marketing para un trinque de largo plazo )

*
Diferencia fundamental entre la Superbowl de hace mes y medio...y el G20 de mañana ?*

Que , en el primer caso, la AM2018 iba a ser recibida con un dump como éste y, dada la inexperiencia de esos nuevos usuarios, pondrían pies en polvorosa a FIAT en Cero, coma...mintras que tras la monumental zampada que vivimos desde entonces, el g20 puede beatificar un nuevo sector económico de una prosperidad jamás vista...y con la garantía del establishment.



Creo, pues...que sería posible el pistoletazo de salida oficial con los parabienes de la Castuza global esta semana. Está a huevo...y la lluvia de apsta de la AM2018 y un FOMO jamás visto sin necesidá de anuncios televisivos rimbombantes, sino basado en el boca a boca , la codicia y la envidia...está a punto de caramelo.

De darse...el cap se mediría para siempre ya EN BILLONES.

Palomitax.


----------



## san_miguel (18 Mar 2018)

No se si alguien sigue el proyecto de zilliqa, me parece descomunal.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2018)

Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> ...
> 
> Cada vez es más jodido hacerse una idea de por dónde va a saltar esto, que si la reunión del G-20 que si google que si su puta madre... Hoy eth yendose al guano. hablamos de la top 2...



Una número 2 a la que no queda trincar fiat en el próximo hype, ni ná...

Cuanto más abajo consiga tomar posiciones...más recorrido hasta el pico de próximo giro .

Qué cabrones quienes juegan guión en mano viendo al resto como hormiguitas...


----------



## paketazo (18 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> No se si alguien sigue el proyecto de zilliqa, me parece descomunal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Yo no he ahondado en el proyecto, parece que parte del uso de nodos para aumentar la escalabilidad.

Que te llama la atención en concreto o que te diga que puede ser realmente revolucionario?

Un saludo

repito que no creo que el G20 sea algo muy relevante para crypto...ahora bien, es posible que no probable, que se citen de modo negativo algunas coins con privacidad absoluta tipo Monero, y que se coloquen en el punto de mira, lo que podría restarles a corto plazo algo de capitalización.

ojo es solo una suposición, nada más, y probablemente no se cumpla...y sabiendo los mendrugos que tocarán el tema ni os cuento.


----------



## san_miguel (18 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo no he ahondado en el proyecto, parece que parte del uso de nodos para aumentar la escalabilidad.
> 
> Que te llama la atención en concreto o que te diga que puede ser realmente revolucionario?
> 
> ...



Mira aquí hay una review muy buena.

The Ultimate Zilliqa Review: Solving the Great Scalability Problem - Crypto Income: Make Money with Bitcoin & Cryptocurrency

Luego todo lo que he leído en reddit también muy bien.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> repito que no creo que el G20 sea algo muy relevante para crypto...ahora bien, es posible que no probable, que se citen de modo negativo algunas coins con privacidad absoluta tipo Monero, y que se coloquen en el punto de mira, lo que podría restarles a corto plazo algo de capitalización.



...bueno, un brindis al sol en pro del progerso y blobloblo...sí es perfectamente razonable...

Y , sin duda...coins anónimas pueden tehttps://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/images/vuel/editor/separator.gifner un buen revés, ya lo coemntamos. Yo esta semana he reducido a menos de la mitad mis posicionesen ellas y además, he entrado en otras en las que no estaba fino, como Lisk y Qtum , reforzado FACTOM y algo de LTC ( para volver, sobra tiempo ).

---------- Post added 18-mar-2018 at 22:25 ----------

MyBit

Mybit ...AL FIN !!!, sus condiciones !!!. EL nuevo departamento de marketing va funcionando...

En spoiler, pues es tocho...pero delimita cuestiones de todo tipo. Me lo voy empollando...pero en principio, buena pinta. ( más allá de estar en Mybit o no...da una impresión muy gráfica de por donde van los tiros a la hora de acotar nuestro derecho por la posesión de criptos ...cosa que cada vez estará más a la orden del día )





Spoiler



*¿Dónde se encuentra registrada?*
La fundación MyBit está registrada en Zug, Suiza, bajo el número de registro público CHE-177.186.963 , y se puede encontrar en el registro comercial Aquí MyBit S.A. (entidad operativa) está registrada en Zug, Suiza, bajo el número de registro público-192.841.841, y se puede encontrar en el registro comercial Aquí. 

*¿Cuáles son las responsabilidades de la Fundación y de la S.A.?*
La fundación MyBit es responsable de administrar el flujo de capital, el Token de MyBit, y del éxito general del ecosistema completo. MyBit S.A. Es propiedad de la fundación MyBit y se encarga de contratar al equipo al igual que de llevar a cabo trabajos de ingeniaría, marketing o desarrollo de la empresa junto con otras funciones básica. 

*¿Por qué escoger una asociación con una estructura sin ánimo de lucro?*
Para proteger a nuestra comunidad y a nosotros mismos, hemos adaptado nuestra estructura corporativa a la del Ethereum, de tal forma que ambas están basadas en la misma jurisdicción. Así, nos aseguramos de que todos aquellos que participen en MyBit, desde los miembros del equipo, hasta los colaboradores o incluso terceros, estén protegidos en la mayor medida posible. 

*¿Quiénes somos? *
Revise la sección de equipo en la web o en la Guía simple.
*¿Dónde se encuentra el equipo? *
El equipo central se encuentra en Zug, Suiza, donde también se hallan nuestras oficinas, y la empresa está registrada. 

*¿Qué bufete de abogados nos representa MyBit? *
Mayerlustenberger Lachenal (MLL), uno de los mejores bufetes de abogados de Suiza, que posee oficinas por toda la UE, además de una sólida trayectoria en las áreas de empresas emergentes (Startups), energía, captación de fondos y derecho internacional, lo que los convierte en los candidatos idóneos para nosotros. 

*¿Quiénes son sus socios? *
Revise la sección de socios de la web y de nuestro blog para seguir las últimas noticias en el área de asociación de nuestro negocio. 
*
¿Cuánto hemos recaudado?*
Durante la primera fase de venta de Tokens, alcanzamos 10,044 Ether, lo que en aquel momento eran 2,700, 000 marcos suizos aproximadamente.(edited)
Sección 2: Modelo de negocio

*¿Cómo monetizar?*
A todos los activos financiados en la plataforma MyBit se les aplicará un cargo del 3%. El 2% se destina al pool de inversión (vea la sección 4 para obtener más información), y, el 1%, a la fundación para cubrir las operaciones en curso y las actualizaciones. Si el 1% destinado a la fundación es mayor que los gastos operativos de un mes determinado, se celebrará un evento mensual (vea la sección 4 para obtener más detalles). 
*
¿Quién se encargará del mantenimiento de la plataforma?*
La fundación MyBit es la encargada de mantener la plataforma junto con el apoyo y la participación de la comunidad. 

*¿Quién se encargará de actualizarla y añadir nuevas funciones? *
La fundación MyBit y MyBit S.A. Colaborarán para implementar nuevas funciones y actualizaciones. Todas las contribuciones y funciones adicionales recibidas por parte de la comunidad serán bien recibidas, e incluso podrían llegar a integrarse en la plataforma si pasan una rigurosa prueba, y se aceptan.
*¿Cómo afecta la regulación de MyBit?*
Actualmente, MyBit cumple con todas las regulaciones y se rige por la autoridad suiza de las fundaciones (Swiss Foundation Authority). Sin embargo, tenga en cuenta dichas regulaciones podrían impedir a MyBit acceder a determinados mercados o prestar determinados servicios a usuarios. 
*
¿En qué mercados nos centramos? *
En principio, MyBit llevará a cabo pruebas en Europa y Dubái. El primer mercado en el que se centrará MyBit será el europeo, seguido del japonés, el chino, el latinoamericano, el australiano y el norteamericano. Dubái se utilizará cuando sea necesario para probar nuevos productos. 

*¿En qué industrias nos centraremos? *
En principio, nos centrados en vehículos autónomos, soluciones en materias de energía renovable como la solar, cajeros automáticos de criptodivisas, minería de criptomonedas, unidades de almacenamiento de información descentralizadas y dispositivos IoT inteligentes. No obstante, se puede añadir a la plataforma MyBit cualquier dispositivo o máquina IoT que genere ingresos.
Sección 3: La plataforma

*¿Qué es MyBIt? *
MyBit es una plataforma (Dapp) de inversión basada en el Ethereum que permite invertir directamente en dispositivos IoT que generen ingresos sin depender de un intermediario, un bróker o un fondo intermediario. 

*¿Cómo funciona? *
Como la web Kickstarter o como una plataforma de inversión. Los usuarios pueden iniciar sesión y ver los activos disponibles para invertir. Los contratos inteligentes controlan el proceso entero y actúan como un corredor de bolsa digital. De esta manera, le podemos asegurar que los términos de su inversión se cumplirán sin ningún tipo de interferencia o manipulación. 
*
¿Por qué usarlo? *
MyBit es la primera plataforma que agiliza las inversiones utilizando la tecnología del futuro. Invertir en esta próxima generación de activos IoT a través de otra plataforma o servicio implicaría enviar su capital a un fondo tercero, lo que crearía un riesgo de contraparte y lo expondría a altos gastos de gestión.
*¿Quiénes son nuestros competidores? *
Los fondos de inversión tradicionales representan nuestros competidores principales, pero su única ventaja es la relación que ya poseen con los clientes.
*¿Cuál es la gran ventaja que ofrece MyBit? *
Los fondos tradicionales no pueden competir contra la seguridad, la velocidad y lo bajos costes de MyBit porque es difícil readaptar el modelo de negocio y los gastos de estructura para alcanzar los mismos beneficios que MyBit. 
*
¿Es seguro? *
Por una parte, es muy seguro en comparación con los fondos tradicionales, ya que usted controla su capital de principio a fin. No necesita depender de terceros para cumplir con los términos de la inversión ni confiarles su dinero. Todo este proceso se automatiza mediante el uso de contratos inteligentes basados en cadenas de bloques (Blockchain) inmutables (o códigos informáticos inalterables o no manipulables). Por otra, el espectro Ethereum y la tecnología Blockchain se encuentra aún en una fase temprana, y no han sido completamente probados, lo que crea riegos. Con lo que es importante que todos realicen sus propias evaluaciones.
*
¿Tengo que pagar para utilizar la plataforma? *
Sí, existe una cuota única obligatoria, que difiere en base a las funciones a las que desee acceder. 10 marcos suizos otorgan acceso íntegro a las inversiones, 100 desbloquean la opción de invertir y 1000 le permiten comerciar con propiedades de activos. Estas cuotas únicas se pagan en tokens MyBit (MYB en adelante) y posteriormente los MYB se eliminan del suministro total durante el evento mensual (vea la sección 4 para más detalles).


*¿Cómo invierto en activos? *
Es tan sencillo como iniciar sesión en la plataforma, buscar el proyecto en el que desea invertir y enviar Ether a la dirección de contratos inteligentes correspondiente. Después, todo el proceso se automatiza y recibirá las distribuciones de ingresos poco después de que el activo comience a generas ingresos. 
*
¿Quién puede financiar activos?* 
En MyBit trabajamos para satisfacer las exigencias de todos usuarios, desde pequeños inversores hasta grandes fondos institucionales. Tenga en cuenta que los usuarios podrían estar sujetos a requisitos de aceptación distintos, basados en montos de inversión, estructura legal (si se tratara de una entidad) y ubicación.
*¿Qué divisas puedo usar para financiar activos? *
El Ether es la forma principal de financiación, pero tenemos previsto integrar el conversor de divisas shapeshift u otro servicio de conversión backend similar para permitir la financiación de activos con cualquier criprodivisa compatible con suficiente liquidez. Esperamos implementar también opciones de fiat en el futuro. 

*¿Cada cuánto recibiré ingresos?*
Los fondos se encuentran disponibles para su extracción cada 15 días.
¿En qué divisa puedo recibir ingresos? 
Los ingresos se recibirán por defecto en Ethereum, pero integraremos una capa de conversión para aumentar el número de opciones de criptodivisas en las que se puedan recibir estos. En el futuro, tenemos previsto implementar el pago en Fiat. Sin embargo, dicha opción está sujeta a la rentabilidad y a las regulaciones locales.
¿Cuál es el proceso de integración? Aún no lo hemos establecido, pero nos asociaremos con una empresa de control para gestiona todas las incorporaciones y los usuarios KYC/AML. Dicha información puede diferir considerablemente en función de la ubicación y de los montos del capital. 

*¿Cómo establecer la propiedad fraccional en la blockchain? *
La propiedad fraccionaria se alcanza a través de los contratos inteligentes y los criptomovimientos registrados en la blockchain de Ethereum. Las propiedades físicas se registran a través de la propiedad de tokens en un contrato inteligente. Un número mayor de unidades de criptomonedas aportadas al conjunto inicial de los recursos necesarios equivalen a más propiedades fraccionales. Por ejemplo, si un panel solar cuesta 100 unidades de Ether, entonces, aportando 30 unidades de Ether al contrato inteligente se convierte en un 30 por ciento de propiedad fraccionaria, que se almacenan en el contrato inteligente.
¿Cómo se determinará el SRI? 
El SRI (el retorno sobre la inversión o ROI en inglés) asociado a un activo IoT lo determinará el instalador o el productor del activo, y el equipo de MyBit lo revisará para aumentar la precisión. No podemos garantizar la exactitud completa de las estimaciones que realiza el SRI. Sin embargo, a medida que se inviertan activos en la plataforma MyBit, se añadirán y analizarán los datos para aumentar la precisión futura de las proyecciones SRI. 

*¿Es preciso el SRI? *
El equipo de MyBit revisa internamente el SRI para ayudar a asegurar la precisión de este. Sin embargo, MyBit no puede garantizar la exactitud del SRI. La decisión final de invertir partiendo de los datos del SRI y de su exactitud es responsabilidad del inversor. Las inversiones SRI se harán más precisas con el tiempo, a medida que vayamos almacenando datos de las inversiones a través del aprendizaje automático que implementaremos.

*¿Cómo se gestionarán los créditos fiscales y la devaluación de activos en la plataforma? *
Los precios de los créditos fiscales de la compra de paneles solares se fijarán en función del precio de financiación. Las deducciones personales y el gasto de depreciación se reservan al inversor. Les aconsejamos consultar con un asesor fiscal profesional certificado.

*¿Pueden vender y transferir los inversores su participación del capital? *
Con la versión inicial lanzada de la plataforma no. Tras las pruebas iniciales y de ampliación, daremos prioridad a esta función en el futuro.

*¿Qué sucede cuando surge una disputa? *
Todos los términos se registran por adelantado en los contratos inteligentes antes ejecutarlos. Cuando surge cualquier conflicto, es cuestión de las partes involucradas resolverlo. Recomendamos buscar a un mediador. 
*
¿Existe un número máximo o mínimo de inversores por activo? *
El mínimo es 1. Cada lister de un activo se determinará si hay un número máximo de inversores. Una vez que un contrato inteligente alcanza los fondos necesarios, el activo queda bloqueado de cualquier inversión adicional, lo que limita efectivamente el número de inversores.


*Sección 4: Los tokens*

*¿Cuál es el uso de los tokens de MyBit?*
MYB es un servicio de tokens que se emplea para pagar la cuota única de acceso a las distintas funciones de la plataforma. También se puede utilizar para pagar las cuotas de transacción (denominadas gas) y también pueden ser minados. 
*
¿Cómo funcionan las participaciones de MYB? *
El 2% de todos los fondos activos se asignan a un pool de inversión que posteriormente se distribuyen a los titulares de los tokens que estén participando. Para formar parte de las participaciones, debe enviar MyBit al contrato inteligente de participación y sus tokens se bloquearán en el contrato de participación durante un período de 45,90,180, o 360 días. Cuanto más bloquee, mayor porcentaje de la asignación de pool recibirá. 

*¿Cada cuánto recibiré ingresos de la participación?*
Las distribuciones del pool de participación se procesan cada 15 días. ¿Puedo donar los ingresos obtenidos de la participación a la caridad? ¡Sí, esta es una de nuestras funciones favoritas de la plataforma de MyBit! Estamos creando una página benéfica que incluye proyectos que no generan ingresos, pero que ayudan a personas o a grupos que la necesitan para equipar un hospital o un colegio en países con conexiones inestables a servicios como paneles solares. Puede elegir automáticamente asignar ganancias de la participación a uno de estos proyectos y seguramente lo pueda utilizar como un derecho fiscal. Sin embargo, le aconsejamos que busque asesoría legal y fiscal profesional en su jurisdicción para asegurarse.

*¿Cómo comercio con los activos que poseo? *
Por lo general, las inversiones como estas son ilíquidas, lo que significa que a menudo es necesario esperar hasta que los beneficios excedan su inversión para obtener un SRI completo. O tendrá que vender el activo en su totalidad para obtener efectivo. MyBit permite a los usuarios vender una parte (o la totalidad) de su propiedad a cualquiera a cambio de efectivo. El comprador está dispuesto a completar la compra para aprovechar los ingresos existentes y los flujos de ingresos aprobados del activo. Así que, existe una oportunidad completa de negocio en potencia, al asumir el riesgo de financiar activos sin flujos de ingresos aprobados del activo, y al venderlos poco después a buen precio, si los ingresos superan las expectativas.
*
¿Se considera MYB un valor?? *
No, MyBit es un servicio de tokens que se emplea para acceder a la plataforma MyBit. La plataforma MyBit le permite invertir en dispositivos IoT, pero el token no lo hace directamente, lo que cumple con las regulaciones. Además, no existen distribuciones de ingresos realmente pasivos simplemente por tener tokens de MyBit, debido a que los usuarios deben participar en el staking,o almacenamiento de forma similar a como Ethereum está migrando su estructura.
*
¿En qué intercambiadores se encuentra disponible MYB? *
MYB se encuentra actualmente en HitBTC, EtherDelta, CoinExchange y Cryptopia. MYB se puede cambiar con Ether en HitBTC y EtherDelta. Los MYB se pueden cambiar por Bitcoin en CoinExchange y Cryptopia. Los MYB se pueden cambiar por Litecoin en Cryptopia. Los MYB se pueden cambiar por Doge en Cryptopia.

*¿Dónde puedo almacenar los MYB? *
Los MyBit se pueden almacenar en una cartera de intercambio o de Ethereum compatible con los tokens ERC-20 como MyEtherWallet, Parity o Mist.

*¿Cómo agrego MYB a MyEtherWallet u otros intercambiadores? *
Tiene que añadir la dirección de token de cliente a través de su cartera: 0x94298F1e0Ab2DFaD6eEFfB1426846a3c29D98090 Podría ser necesario añadir parámetros adicionales como nombre: MyBit Token , Symbol: MyB o decimales: 8

*Quemamos tokens? *
Sí, la cuota única de acceso a la plataforma que se paga en MYB y el exceso de la tasa del 1% destinada a la fundación, se queman; es decir, dejan de estar en circulación, en el evento mensual.

*¿Qué son los eventos mensuales? *
La fundación MyBit celebrará un evento una vez al mes al que agregarán todo los MYB pagados para acceder a la plataforma y mostrará los excedentes de ingresos (que estarán públicamente disponibles junto con la fórmula empleada para calcularlo). El excedente de ingresos (en Ether) se usará para comprar MYB en bolsa y lo añadiremos al MYB que se paga para acceder a la plataforma. Después, se quemará esta cantidad combinada de MYB; es decir, deducido del suministro total.

Sección 5: Otros
*
¿Cuándo se lanzará la versión alfa? *

*Se prevé el lanzamiento entre enero y junio del 2018*. ¿Estamos buscando personal? Estamos constantemente buscando innovadores apasionados para unirlos al equipo. Envíenos un email si está interesado en explorar las opciones a tiempo completo o si desea convertirse en un embajador de la marca. ¿Qué es un embajador de la marca? MyBit utiliza una estrategia del embajador de la marca para apoyar a los miembros de nuestra comunidad de reuniones informativas de alrededor del mundo para difundir el conocimiento.

*¿Cómo puedo ser un embajador de la marca? *
Envíenos un email con su ubicación y experiencia en la criptoindustria y acordaremos una entrevista con usted.

*¿Cuál es nuestra visión? *
La visión de MyBit es cambiar los modelos de inversión tradicionales. No hace falta confiar nuestro capital a una tercera parte y pagarles una cuota por algo que se puede automatizar de forma segura con tecnologías como la de los contratos inteligentes. Además, queremos ofrece a la gente más control y libertad con su dinero. Por ello MyBit elimina las grandes barreras para acceder a activos alternativos, espacios de inversión y, en gran medida, los requisitos mínimos de capital de los fondos. MyBit permite incluso a los pequeños inversores sacar provecho a todas estas oportunidades, nunca antes llevadas a la practica con tanta eficacia.

*¿Cómo se concibió la idea? *
El concepto de MyBit surgió en 2016 de la mano del fundador, Ian Worral, que posee una gran experiencia en inversiones. Su estrategia principal es identificar los activos alternativos que son en gran parte desconocidos a los principales inversores que poseen un potencial de alto rendimiento (así es como comenzó a interesarse por el Bitcoin a principios de 2013). Ian señaló que la mayor oportunidad sería la inminente economía de máquinas, concebida para generar más de 6 billones de dólares en ingresos en 2025. Pero se dio cuenta de que no contaba con una forma efectiva de invertir. Su única opción era enviar capital a un fondo centrado en las tecnologías emergentes, pero era reacio a confiar su dinero a terceros y a los excesivos costes de gestión que ello suponía. Así, con su amplia experiencia en las inversiones, la tecnología, las cadenas de bloques y la descentralización, comenzó esta aventura que se convirtió en MyBit.


----------



## amadeo (18 Mar 2018)

Hola, paso por aqui a compartir mi fascinacion por este proyecto: $OST

soy perro viejo y la intencion no es promover la token sino animar a los que os gusta investigar a que le deis un vistazo...

he abierto un hilo con mas detalles y para centralizar el debate si es que lo hay

no se cuantas coins y tokens he analizado y ninguna me ha parecido ni la mitad de interesante que esta por mils aspectos.. equipo, idea, comunidad, producto etc..

darle un vistazo, dedicadle 20 minutos a estudiarla y ya me contais!

hilo: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...ost-blockchain-as-a-service.html#post21520127

web: OST | Connect to The Utility Blockchain

resumen de la token: OST Explained


----------



## alea (18 Mar 2018)

G20-Le FSB rejette les appels à une régulation des cryptomonnaies - Cryptomonnaies

Parece ser que el G20 no va a implementar nuevas regulaciones por ahora, si alguien sabe gabacho que le eche un vistazo, porfa.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Mar 2018)

Pués tiene pinta de que sólo se hablará de las criptos en el G20 así por encima. 
Al parecer a los viejunos que toman las decisiones ahora mismo, les queda poco ahí y quieren que las cosas nuevas las traten y las resuelvan los que vengan detrás, vamos que para lo que les queda no se van a pringar.

G20 watchdog focuses on rules review, holds fire on cryptocurrencies | Reuters

---------- Post added 18-mar-2018 at 22:40 ----------




alea dijo:


> G20-Le FSB rejette les appels à une régulation des cryptomonnaies - Cryptomonnaies
> 
> Parece ser que el G20 no va a implementar nuevas regulaciones por ahora, si alguien sabe gabacho que le eche un vistazo, porfa.




Ja, ja, hemos publicado al mismo tiempo, sorry, no sabía que ya estabas escribiendo sobre la noticia


----------



## silverwindow (18 Mar 2018)

Es sin duda buena noticia chicos.
Descarta la mano dura.
Deja "que siga su curso"


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Pués tiene pinta de que sólo se hablará de las criptos en el G20 así por encima...



Perfecto...para un brindis al sol, da...y de paso no cortan la cabellera a Anonimatos, por ejemplo...

-------------------------------------------

*FACTOM* tiene nuevo discord.

Pese a que percibo que no es objeto de gran seguimiento entre el forerío ( pese a ser un clásico del máximo nivel , tal vez sólo superado en pedigree por el mismísimo BITCOIN ), sólo comentar que lo estoy catando, viendo eventos, fotos, team, etc...y me confirma que es el proyecto más castuzo que he visto en Shitland ( o al menos, no conozco ninguno a mayor nivel de víboras que él )...y mi impresión es que, además de ponerse en 3 cifras a las primeras del próximo giro, va a cortar el queso de parte a parte en la administración pública yankee SIN LA MENOR DUDA. Contratos Mastodónticos.

Quien quiera buscar en mi erfil posts con contactos, orientación de sus aplicaciones a la administracion pública, y otros pormenores ahí lo tiene...y será cualquier cosa menos una pérdida de tiempo.

Por su particular Y DISCRETO mercado, ñla tengo como proyecto de cabecera en este próximo giro alcista a la altura de Dash,LTC o ETH.

Ayá kadakualo y dicho queda.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Es sin duda buena noticia chicos.
> Descarta la mano dura.
> Deja "que siga su curso"



Así podrán manipular el mercado a su conveniencia, ahora les interesa que suba, cuando quieran vender hablaran de regulaciones pero no harán nada... Y vuelta a empezar ciclo.


----------



## Kukulkam (18 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Mañana, sol...
> 
> ...y wen tiempo. :: :: :: ::



El hombre del tiempo ahorcado, mañana hara el tiempo que a mi me de la gana...revuelta en el frenopatico

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> El hombre del tiempo ahorcado, mañana hara el tiempo que a mi me de la gana...revuelta en el frenopatico
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



"No hacemos carrera con el niño..."

Ayer punkarra perroflauter...y hoy aspirante a trillonario.

Una cruz.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Mar 2018)

Bueno pues ya sabemos quien a dumpeado Ethereum. Eos crowslade es la cuenta que ha vendido 417k de Ethereum, 167k lo ha hecho en Bitfinex


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Así podrán manipular el mercado a su conveniencia, ahora les interesa que suba, cuando quieran vender hablaran de regulaciones pero no harán nada... Y vuelta a empezar ciclo.



Bueno...lo que importa es que si no hay represión y siguen dejando que Shitland crezca...disponemos de tiempo para posicionarnos mejor en "Clásicos intumbables" para cuando lleguen con la guadaña.


----------



## Pirro (18 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> de 0 $, no bajara, no...



Pues eso que dices no es ni una bobería ni una obviedad. En crypto el suelo es cero. Mirad las condiciones con cualquier broker que opere CFDs y echaros a temblar. Un mal trade y puedes perderlo todo y además deberle dinero al broker.


----------



## silverwindow (18 Mar 2018)

venga va apuestas.

yo digo mañana 9000-10000


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Mar 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Bueno pues ya sabemos quien a dumpeado Ethereum. Eos crowslade es la cuenta que ha vendido 417k de Ethereum, 167k lo ha hecho en Bitfinex



Dicen que lo ha hecho el Ceo de Eos para disponer de fluidez para continuar con el proyecto..., a saber....


----------



## Kukulkam (19 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> ...bueno, un brindis al sol en pro del progerso y blobloblo...sí es perfectamente razonable...
> 
> Y , sin duda...coins anónimas pueden tehttps://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/images/vuel/editor/separator.gifner un buen revés, ya lo coemntamos. Yo esta semana he reducido a menos de la mitad mis posicionesen ellas y además, he entrado en otras en las que no estaba fino, como Lisk y Qtum , reforzado FACTOM y algo de LTC ( para volver, sobra tiempo ).
> 
> ...



Joder , que buena pinta tiene esto....me tengo que deshacer de alguna mierda que llevo y un poquito mas de fiat guarro que me han dado por pintar patios colgado de unas cuerdas...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (19 Mar 2018)

Menudo resumen te has currado paketazo, voy a ayudarte un poco para que lo veas todo más claro 

Todos somos DIOSES, lo único que sucede es que hay mayoría de dioses dormidos y los listos que están despiertos juegan a su antojo con los dormidos. Hay una minoría de despiertos que comparten el despertar y quienes quieran seguir en el juego creado por los listos se tienen que adaptar a los cambios. Si te adaptas rápido te aprovechas de las mismas ventajas que los listos y serás recompensado.



Spoiler






> "Te advierto, quienquiera que fueres tú, que deseas sondear los arcanos de la naturaleza, que si no hallas dentro de ti mismo aquello que buscas, tampoco podrás hallarlo fuera. Si tú ignoras las excelencias de tu propia casa, ¿cómo pretendes encontrar otras excelencias? En ti se halla oculto el Tesoro de los Tesoros. Hombre, conócete a ti mismo y conocerás el universo y a los dioses". - Templo de Apolo







Un surfista con $90 se ha sacado unos $2700 en 4 semanas con tendencia bajista. Cuando comience la tendencia alcista o lateral los surfistas se van a correr constantemente. Se basa en seguir las señales de los bots (listos) para comprar y vender. Las exchanges acabarán desapareciendo o sino ocultan el libro de ordenes, hay otras que muestran lo que les da la gana... Para los que hayan entrado con las rebajas les recomiendo explotarlo. A los que están pillados (entre ellos yo) tiene la opción de seguir haciendo hold y ya volverá a subir  es la otra gracia del juego, aquí solo pierde quien vende por debajo de la compra inicial. Si uno quiere ir siempre a beneficio lo puede hacer ::

Los listos siempre van a su ritmo...


Spoiler



[youtube]3v1CkuXm0tg[/youtube]



Disfrutad!


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Mar 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Dicen que lo ha hecho el Ceo de Eos para disponer de fluidez para continuar con el proyecto..., a saber....



en 496 eur, ha habido una sola transaccion de 1000 eth en gdax


----------



## davitin (19 Mar 2018)

España ya va bien?


----------



## bubbler (19 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## michinato (19 Mar 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Bueno pues ya sabemos quien a dumpeado Ethereum. Eos crowslade es la cuenta que ha vendido 417k de Ethereum, 167k lo ha hecho en Bitfinex




Una de las cosas que falta en el criptomundo es tener un poco de coherencia y sentido común.

El ansia de enrriquecerse rápidamente lleva a paradojas como que gente con gran cantidad de ETH invierta en proyectos con son competidores directos. Les da a estos nuevos proyectos parte de sus ETH, se piensan que están diversificando, pero no se dan cuenta que están ofreciendo una ventana de ataque a su activo principal. 


Lo que hace el nuevo proyecto es totalmente lógico, ha acumulado una cantidad importante de monedas que le han regalado los holders de su rival y ya no va a necesitar su plataforma. Está claro que dumpeará sin miramientos.



Que cada uno invierta en el proyecto que crea que le va a aportar más rendimientos, pero un poco de coherencia, quien creyera e invirtiera en EOS debería haberse salido completamente de ETH. Porque desde el principio EOS fue anunciado como un competidor hostil a ETH.


Es como que los ciudadanos de un país den dinero a su enemigo para que éste les bombardee, destruya sus casas y les mate.


----------



## Blackmoon (19 Mar 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Una de las cosas que falta en el criptomundo es tener un poco de coherencia y sentido común.
> 
> El ansia de enrriquecerse rápidamente lleva a paradojas como que gente con gran cantidad de ETH invierta en proyectos con son competidores directos. Les da a estos nuevos proyectos parte de sus ETH, se piensan que están diversificando, pero no se dan cuenta que están ofreciendo una ventana de ataque a su activo principal.
> 
> ...



Buena jugada. Sin embargo no parece que los Ethereum que vendió lo usase para comprar EOS. Eso da que pensar sobre la propia confianza que tiene en el proyecto.


----------



## orbeo (19 Mar 2018)

Lo de EOS es que después del programa de HBO es normal que la gente "desconfíe".

A partir del min 18 +-

Cryptocurrencies: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO) - YouTube


----------



## silverwindow (19 Mar 2018)

Buen video y buen sarcasmo.
El tema es este.

Muhco proyectos blockchain tienen futuro, si.



peeeeerooooooooooo


valen lo que valen? Vale EOS lo que vale facebook?*EOS vale 1.5 billones ??*
No podria estar la cosa un poco infladica en algunos?
teniendo en cuenta que..la mayoria son promesas y roadmaps con paginas muy chahipirulis, y promesas del oro y el moro

Si de eso me das la pasta, y luego ya te lo hago.


Si uan emrpesa normal te pide 1,5 billoneseso, no exigirias mas garantias? o algo solido sobre la mesa?

Comentemos amistosamente.


----------



## Blackmoon (19 Mar 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Sin duda demostraría una altísima confianza en su proyecto... y un cierto retraso.
> 
> No se que sentido tendría comprar EOS, si esos Eth los consiguió vendiendo EOS ::
> 
> Lo ha pasado a fiat... lo que haría cualquier hijo de vecino.



Claro, pero si uno de los que entiendo que tienen información privilegiada sobre lo que va a pasar al menos a corto plazo, quiere fiat y no EOS (o si me apuras, ninguna altcoin), es porque aún hay un camino bajista importante por recorrer, a corto, y me jugaría que a medio plazo. Su EOS y las altcoins seguirán bajando. Es decir, no tiene confianza alcista.

No digo ninguna novedad, ya que aquí se ha dicho varias veces que aún queda camino bajista importante, pero puede ser una confirmación, o esa la impresión que a mí me da.


----------



## paketazo (19 Mar 2018)

He trasvasado un poco de BTC hacia Dash, creo que se ha quedado rezagada en plan XRP en su día.

Veremos si hay recuperación o la mantienen reprimida.

Los nodos han bajado en 25, y la oferta en mercado a aumentado 2000 Dash.

Los wallets siguen en ATH, pero la falta de claridad en las noticias que se esperaban para este mes, le pasan factura...algo lógico.

A ver si para mayo finalizan la plataforma para comprar "maría" y se empieza a mover el precio.

El volumen es relativamente bueno por encima de monero, IOTA y stellar...fijaros siempre en este dato.

Las subidas o bajadas consolidadas requieren volúmenes en constante incremento.

Como ejemplo, ETC mueve gran volumen, y eso podría ser muestra de que en un futuro su uso arrastrará el precio al alza.

Un saludo


----------



## Piotr (19 Mar 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Claro, pero si uno de los que entiendo que tienen información privilegiada sobre lo que va a pasar al menos a corto plazo, quiere fiat y no EOS (o si me apuras, ninguna altcoin), es porque aún hay un camino bajista importante por recorrer, a corto, y me jugaría que a medio plazo. Su EOS y las altcoins seguirán bajando. Es decir, no tiene confianza alcista.
> 
> No digo ninguna novedad, ya que aquí se ha dicho varias veces que aún queda camino bajista importante, pero puede ser una confirmación, o esa la impresión que a mí me da.



y encima lo vende en pleno bajón, cuando se supone que la correción estaba terminada o casi terminada (o eso dicen muchos expertos...)

huele mal


----------



## Blackmoon (19 Mar 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Nadie va a recomprar su propia mierda más cara de lo que lo vendió (Especialmente cuando es un mero instrumento de financiación sin valor per se), no tiene ningún sentido.
> 
> El que alguno piense lo contrario, no lo pillen a la primera o necesiten que se lo expliquen, me parece que ejemplifica el nivel de absurdo al que podemos llegar... sin acritud.



Básicamente me estás diciendo lo siguiente:

1. Que yo soy tonto y/o tú eres muy listo.

2. Que EOS es una mierda sin ningún valor, es decir, 1 EOS = 0 euros.

3. Que si has creado una mierda (1 EOS = 0 euros), y la has vendido por algo más de 0 euros a algún pobre retrasado mental que odiaba su dinero fiat o alguna otra altcoin, no se lo recompres jamás porque te pondrias a su altura, es decir, la de pobre retrasado mental.

Y yo añado otra,

4. Que siempre que das una opinión tienes que estar dispuesto a que venga un gilipollas a decirte que eres tonto, con vagas explicaciones y mucha condescendencia, para así poder quedar de listo, y que está en un plano superior de existencia donde residen los seres de luz. Todo esto, por supuesto, te lo digo sin acritud de ningún tipo hacia tí.

Y que esto es el nivel de absurdo al que estamos llegando, en lo que estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Mar 2018)

DASh y EOS ya se pueden poner las pilas y sacar algo mas que palabras,twwets,y chats.
Entre otras.


----------



## barborico (19 Mar 2018)

Joder, si es que con solo ver algun video del tio de EOS se palpa el ambiente bitconnectero...


----------



## paketazo (19 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> DASh y EOS ya se pueden poner las pilas y sacar algo mas que palabras,twwets,y chats.
> Entre otras.



Cierto, aquí en el caso de Dash que es el que sigo, hay un constante goteo de buenas noticias, pero con escasa trascendencia.

La clave principio/fin de esta coin para 2018 todos sabemos que es evolution, de la que depende su futuro inmediato.

Por lo de pronto el team se compromete a ir mostrando actualizaciones.

Lo de la maria es un bombazo si le dan la licencia para venta en USA (california creo recordar), se crea un ecosistema de pago respaldado por dash que lo ha financiado y creado específicamente para ello.

Por otra parte, este mercado es muy salvaje, y quién se queda dormido lo paga...en el caso de Dash, no está dormido, pero como dices, no vale palabrería, solo valen pruebas.

Dicho esto, hay que invertir en futuro, y si pensamos que su futuro será mejor que el presente, pues el precio debería reflejarlo.

Un saludo


----------



## Alotrópico (19 Mar 2018)

Si que tiene buena pinta el par Dash/BTC a ver cómo se resuelve

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## san_miguel (19 Mar 2018)

Yo sigo intentando conseguir mas fichas frente a ETH, fijaros como ETC las velas ya se han puesto por encima de la EMa200, además esta con pendiente positiva y MRS en verde, puede que estemos entrando en la etapa 2 de las 4 que puse el otro día. La única pega el triángulo ese que veis, suele llegar al final rompiendo por abajo. Toca estar atentos por si volvemos a ETH.







Para BTC, de momento en el gráfico diario hemos recuperado la zona del soporte, el estocástico en el suelo. Velas por debajo de EMAs, MRS TREND en rojo y plano, asi que de momento no tocar ni con un palo.







---------- Post added 19-mar-2018 at 13:23 ----------




Alotrópico dijo:


> Si que tiene buena pinta el par Dash/BTC a ver cómo se resuelve
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Y el par Dash ETH, también hay que estar atentos.







En cuanto EMAs 8,13,21,55 crucen a la EMA 200, las velas se pongan por encima y la pendiente de EMA 200 sea positiva, hay que entrar en el par.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Mar 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Joder, si es que con solo ver algun video del tio de EOS se palpa el ambiente bitconnectero...



Alguien sigue el proyecto? Pq parece q esta dormidisimo

No creo q sea un timo.Pero so podria ser la tipica que al final nunca saca nada y desaparece lentamente en el olvido.

Y la pasta?

En fiat rico rico,por lo q se ha visto.
Euros y dolares contantes y sonantes.
En amguna cuenta bancaria a nombre de alguien.
A mi me huele a "yo me pillo el lambo ya porsiaca"


----------



## michinato (19 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Mira aquí hay una review muy buena.
> 
> The Ultimate Zilliqa Review: Solving the Great Scalability Problem - Crypto Income: Make Money with Bitcoin & Cryptocurrency
> 
> ...



Se trata de un artículo tocho de unos 600 párrafos/líneas que se tira más tiempo hablando de otras criptos que de la suya. 

Es el artículo de un inversor que le interesa que se meta gente para subir el precio. Pura propaganda.



Es tal que así: 

200 líneas hablando acerca de los problemas de otras blockchains y de lo que está haciendo ETH, pero dice que eso no es suficiente.

30 líneas contando el origen Zilliqa y las grandes mentes que están detrás. 

7 líneas para explicar la buena nueva, que consiste en decir que Zilliqa tiene un sharding que les funciona en testnet.

Otras 50 líneas para volver a explicar los problemas de otros proyectos (NEO, EOS y IOTA)

Luego empieza a listar los motivos por los que zilliqa es cojonuda:

20 líneas sobre que usa sharding (otra vez)

20 líneas sobre que usa un algoritmo PBFT (Practical Byzantine Fault Tolerance) y una PoW diferente (esto sería lo más interesante, pero lo cuenta muy por encima)

10 líneas sobre cosas guays como pocas comisiones, finalidad, etc que están derivadas de su PBFT

40 líneas contando otras cosas guays que planean tener listas en el futuro próximo (smart contracts, privacidad, etc.)

30 líneas con limitaciones serias que tiene Zilliqa 

130 líneas sobre lo guay que es Zilliqa como inversión y lo malos que son otros proyectos (again)

20 líneas de resumen que consiste en que Zilliqa es la polla porque tiene sharding en su testnet (por si no te habías enterado antes).






Ahora bien, a pesar de artículos vendemotos como el anterior, Zilliqa es un proyecto interesante. 

Si a alguien le interesa de verdad aprender cómo funciona Zilliqa, merecen mucho más la pena los siguientes 3 artículos:

The Zilliqa Design Story Piece by Piece: Part 1 (Network Sharding)
The Zilliqa Design Story Piece by Piece: Part 2 (Consensus Protocol)
The Zilliqa Design Story Piece by Piece: Part 3 (Making Consensus Efficient)

Ahí te explican mucho mejor cómo es el sharding, como es su mecanismo de Consenso, su Prueba de Trabajo, etc.

Y si se tiene ganas de más, las FAQ (https://docs.zilliqa.com/techfaq.pdf) y el whitepaper (https://docs.zilliqa.com/whitepaper.pdf)


Hay que entender las asunciones que su modelo de seguridad hace respecto al número de nodos adversarios que puede soportar, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que para evitar que se unan nodos maliciosos el mecanismo es que tengan que realizar una PoW bastante reducida.


No creo que Zilliqa sea un scam, pero joder, hay 1565 criptomonedas actualmente. Pongamos que un 10-20% no son scam (unas 150-300). 

¿Cuantas más tienen sentido? Esta es como una mezcla de otras 3 criptos pero hace un par de cosas de manera un poco diferente. 

¿Es necesario que se cree una coin por cada posible combinación de features?

Es que aunque la coin que salga sea un poco mejor que las anteriores, sigue sin tener sentido, a mi me parecería más normal que las coins que ya están más extendidas acabarán adoptando esa tecnología si de verdad supone un cambio significativo.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Mar 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Se trata de un artículo tocho de unos 600 párrafos/líneas que se tira más tiempo hablando de otras criptos que de la suya.
> 
> Es el artículo de un inversor que le interesa que se meta gente para subir el precio. Pura propaganda.
> 
> ...




Has tocado un tema interesante.
Mucha coin y poco bacalao.
1565 coins prometiendo el oro y el.moro.
La 1565 seran proyectazos mainstream?

Todos sabemos que no.






O si.


----------



## san_miguel (19 Mar 2018)

Si es que al final te quedas con las de siempre, y puede aparecer alguna que si, que despunte, pero de 1500 y pico que hay la mayoría no valdrán nada.

¿Que nos queda? 30 o 40 criptos, de las cuales 5 o 6 grandes.

El Rey BTC, si hacen que funcione LN, será bestial. La Reina ETH com plasma veremos, pero aún le queda desarrollo parece ser. Dash, ETC, LTC...seguro que hay más esas 5 primeras va a ser muy difícil que desaparezcan. Es una opinión personal, otros hablarán de XRP, STELLAR, IOTA. Lo que hay tratar de hacer es tener siempre que sea posible más coins de las top 10. Trabajando pares, especulando con ICOs..etc


----------



## traianus (19 Mar 2018)

Despegue de BTC, al ataquer...
Aquí tenemos a gente buscando el bitcoin por el suelo...


Spoiler



â–º Â¿Podras Ver Este Video Sin ReÃ­rte? â—„ - YouTube


----------



## juli (19 Mar 2018)

Ayer anunciaron el Marketplace de Phore para el día 25...y en cryptopia alguno está cargando que da gusto.

Yo andaba a la rebajita...pero va a ser que lox wevox, maifrén...

tengo ganas de ver por dónde sale esta gente.



*edito : *

*michinato*...una pregunta ( o quien controle )

Si phore clona PIVX y PIVX sigue desarrollando...les resultaría difícil aprovecharse de las nuevas actualizaciones según van saliendo ?

Grace mile.


----------



## paketazo (19 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no se si te servirá, pero en el seno de Dash hay una discusión respecto las patentes de evolution, ya que se consideraba que sería código abierto, sin embargo parece se ha concluido que mientras no se ofrezca su funcionalidad al 100% al usuario de Dash, no se podrá replicar dicha patente por terceros.

Conclusión, si es codigo abierto te lo plagiarán en caso de funcionar bien, y si es código cerrado, no tiene el atractivo de que otros usuarios que controlen puedan ver si realmente el producto final es bueno o contiene errores.

Dicho esto, sería como estudiar para una oposición meses, y que venga un hijo de vecino, se siente a tu lado, y copie las preguntas que tu pones.

Un saludo

por cierto, ayer comentábamos que hoy habría rebote... a los acojonados, decir que es solo eso, de momento un rebote tras castigo "excesivo"

el que precise vender ha encontrado su momento, que se ponga un stop, o venda dónde considere que es aceptable.

Yo sigo receloso, esto era previsible, pero ahora hay que consolidar esta subida...como dato bueno, no hemos ido a por 6000$ en esta bajada...veremos si en la próxima.


----------



## michinato (19 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ayer anunciaron el Marketplace de Phore para el día 25...y en cryptopia alguno está cargando que da gusto.
> 
> Yo andaba a la rebajita...pero va a ser que lox wevox, maifrén...
> 
> ...




Depende. En estos casos no hay respuesta absoluta.


Si Phore ha evolucionado por un lado totalmente diferente a PIVX puede ser muy complicado .

Pero me imagino que Phore habrá cambiado pocas lineas de código, de modo que continuará siendo fácil plagiar el código a PIVX (eso también querría decir que Phore no habrían metido nada nuevo en el protocolo, por lo que su proyecto no es que aporte mucho valor extra[*])



[*] Clonar otra moneda, cambiarle el nombre, y luego clonar openbazaar y cambiar para que haya que usar tu nueva moneda, yo no lo considero valor extra.


----------



## juli (19 Mar 2018)

michinato dijo:


> ... su proyecto no es que aporte mucho valor extra[*])
> 
> 
> 
> [*] Clonar otra moneda, cambiarle el nombre, y luego clonar openbazaar y cambiar para que haya que usar tu nueva moneda, yo no lo considero valor extra.



Ahora mismo, sólo me preocupa que consigan algo PRÁCTICO ...y creo que ese mix, a ese precio...lo es ( han doblado adresses en unas semanas...aunque claro, vinen de muy abajo y son cifras muy modestas aún - bueno y/o malo ).

Ojalá PIVX se hubiese curráo un "mercadillo" ...con esa comunidad, el meneo de USO REAL podía ser el copón. A mí lo Phore me parece un acierto...mientras ellos mismos no demuestren lo contrario.

Ya después de ese uso "práctico" ,pero USO, cosa que me atrae lo suyo...los tipos tienen en roadmap smart contracts, segwit, atomic swaps, etc ( de hecho, desde marketing , comentan que el marketplace es una de las extensiones del "grupo" Phore ).

En su team, igualmente, se ve gente con escuela en marketing por décadas ( y se supone que contactos, etc ...) y desde varios puntos del globo ( en Japón entre ellos, donde se están meneando desde el principio ).

EN fin...palomitax...pero por pavo y pico y un supply actual de 7 minoyes... yo me quedo un par de vueltas.


----------



## bubbler (19 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## san_miguel (19 Mar 2018)

Gráfica de ZIL respecto a ETH, solo hoy le ha ganado un 20%, frente al dolar un 43% de subida


----------



## juli (19 Mar 2018)

*Negrofutro*

nada que ver con la conversa del otro día...pero a otra cosa, faltaría piú.


----------



## san_miguel (19 Mar 2018)

Y ETC frente a ETH, en la parte alta del triángulo. Pienso que es poco probable que lo rompa, si lo hace...pump.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> venga va apuestas.
> 
> yo digo mañana 9000-10000




::



A pelo y sin AT.


----------



## paketazo (19 Mar 2018)

*Clapham* ¿sabes dónde están los USDT que hay emitidos?

¿sabes a dónde van a regresar todos ellos llegado el momento?

Un saludo


----------



## silverwindow (19 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta generoso ...
> El verano ha llegado , aparecen los cocoteros de la nada pero la gente es feliz que es lo que importa , el camello ya parece una figura mitologica
> mitad camello - mitad dragon ...Ya veremos
> Resulta que + 25 noticias malas + una ballena
> ...




vamos, que te has quedado fuera no?

chuuuuu chuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## juli (19 Mar 2018)

Casualidá casualidosa... :fiufiu:

"Due to a known bug in PIVX inherited from Dash, the Marketing Team budget was rejected and we will not be paid this month; March 15-April 15. It should have passed as there was room for it to be paid, but the bug caused a small proposal (320 PIV) to be paid twice and therefore there was not enough PIV left. All team members have ceased work today as we try and find the funds to make it work. Some work has already been done as well as paid ads have gone out, so we're already in the red. To put things into perspective....This means, no PR/influencer relations, social media, paid ads, graphic design, ambassador support, sponsorship support, articles, PIVXpress, newsletter app subscription, web design supprt, etc. This is obviously terrible timing for PIVX given the new wallet release, but we're committed to find a solution ASAP. Hopefully, the devs can squash the bug soon so that this doesn't happen again."


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (19 Mar 2018)

Ojo a esto, está claro que es más una decisión política que otra cosa, pero habrá que estar atentos.

Donald Trump prohíbe las transacciones con el petro, la criptomoneda venezolana

Donald Trump prohíbe las transacciones con el petro, la criptomoneda venezolana | Macroeconomía


----------



## juli (19 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Te contesto ahora al Ratio ETH/BTC.
> 
> 
> La única persona que sabe cual es el camino que me trajo a este hilo hace tiempo, eres tú; y la razón también la sabes solo tu.



Ya me contestaste...me dijiste que las cosas habían cambiado...y ok...suficiente. Al menos para mí.

Te invité al hilo porque en el de BTC te tenían por el pito del sereno tras lo de los gemelos Winklevoss y te quejabas de ello...iwal que aquí el otro día de que "Aquí el AT no importa..." - cosa que en absoluto comparto...pero wé...allá tú - ...pero te aseguro que por pura y simple cordialidá , como he podido invitar a otros , y NO porque sea el tataranieto de Maquiavelo ...ni, como dijiste el otro día, un trollaco . SI te quedas más tranquilo, en ambos casos, te lo juro por Arturo, por el rabo en rodajas de McAfee y por el tabaco de la awela...palabrita del niño jesús. Y te lo juro a tí, al klapjam , a pulgoso y a la perrita Laika en su nave espacial. E igualmente acerca de que si tengo una pregunta técnica On tópik , pues en público va, que ade,ás podrá valerpara otros...qué carajo más dará...vamos, al menos yo no le doy la menor importancia...ni la más peqqueña.

Solo puedo decirte que creo - no entiendo una mierda - que , sinceramente, el AT se te da muy bien. Lo demás...pues weno...yo no tengo hijos, gato , perro ni canario.

Va,aunque te diré poquito... te sigo leyendo. Un saludo. 

---------- Post added 19-mar-2018 at 19:29 ----------

( De Sabuexo en el discord de Divad )

*El Congreso de EE. UU. Publica un informe extraordinario alabando la criptomoneda y la tecnología Blockchain*


US Congress Releases Extraordinary Report Praising Cryptocurrency and Blockchain Technology | The Daily Hodl

pa'vagos ( cañí ) :

Traductor de Google

( parte ) :

*Recomendaciones generales del informe:*

Los responsables políticos y el público deberían familiarizarse más con las monedas digitales y otros usos de la tecnología blockchain, que tienen una amplia gama de aplicaciones en el futuro.
Los reguladores deben continuar coordinando entre sí para garantizar marcos de políticas coherentes, definiciones y jurisdicción.
Los legisladores, reguladores y empresarios deberían continuar trabajando juntos para garantizar que los desarrolladores puedan implementar estas nuevas tecnologías de blockchain rápidamente y de una manera que proteja a los estadounidenses contra el fraude, el robo y el abuso, al tiempo que garantizan el cumplimiento de las reglamentaciones pertinentes.
Las agencias gubernamentales en todos los niveles deben considerar y examinar los nuevos usos de esta tecnología que podrían hacer que el gobierno sea más eficiente en el desempeño de sus funciones.


----------



## TarasBulba (19 Mar 2018)

Que os parece POA network. Con ese logo masonico iluminatti seguro que lo peta.
No acabo de entender de que va el proyecto, a ver si alguien me iluminati. Ha entrado al top 100 marketcap.


----------



## davitin (19 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Si es que al final te quedas con las de siempre, y puede aparecer alguna que si, que despunte, pero de 1500 y pico que hay la mayoría no valdrán nada.
> 
> ¿Que nos queda? 30 o 40 criptos, de las cuales 5 o 6 grandes.
> 
> El Rey BTC, si hacen que funcione LN, será bestial. La Reina ETH com plasma veremos, pero aún le queda desarrollo parece ser. Dash, ETC, LTC...seguro que hay más esas 5 primeras va a ser muy difícil que desaparezcan. Es una opinión personal, otros hablarán de XRP, STELLAR, IOTA. Lo que hay tratar de hacer es tener siempre que sea posible más coins de las top 10. Trabajando pares, especulando con ICOs..etc



Yo cuando digo que espero el pumpeo de los chicharros para reinvertir en el top 10, me toman por gilipollas.


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (19 Mar 2018)

Más FUD que puede beneficiar a cripto-world, aunque a mi las predicciones de estos gurús y a medio plazo pues como que no me lo creo mucho.

Sacado de un hilo del principal:

JP Morgan anticipa una profunda corrección de los mercados: las caídas podrían llegar al 40% - elEconomista.es



> Daniel Pinto, co-presidente de JPMorgan Chase, uno de los bancos de inversión más importantes del mundo, ha declarado a Bloomberg que la renta variable podría caer entre un 20 y 40% "dependiendo de las valoraciones" *en los próximos dos o tres años*


----------



## casera (19 Mar 2018)

TarasBulba dijo:


> Que os parece POA network. Con ese logo masonico iluminatti seguro que lo peta.
> No acabo de entender de que va el proyecto, a ver si alguien me iluminati. Ha entrado al top 100 marketcap.



POA es una plataforma para smart contrats y para otras dapps. Se supone que lo va a petar porque sirve de puente entre dapps ERC20.


----------



## plus ultra (19 Mar 2018)

Todo el santo dia he tenido que estar "fuera" sin acceso a la red y que relax sicologico estar fuera unas hora del mundo cripto,hos lo recomiendo y encima regreso y todo en verde+.

Muy interesante que prohiba solo el PETRO o cualquiera que sea venezolana y no se comente nada del resto,me una relativa tranquilidad y esperanza a medio plazo,para mi lo mejor seria que el PETRO "triunfara" ya que ellos intentarian hacer una copia lo antes posible para contrarestar.

Donald Trump prohíbe las transacciones con el petro, la criptomoneda venezolana | Macroeconomía


Habemos unos locos que pensamos que las noticias tienen algo que ver con la cotizacion.

El precio del Bitcoin sube $1K después de que Carney d... | News | Cointelegraph

Otros...

Twitter también prohibirá las anuncios de criptomonedas

Lo de twitter,facebook... me huele un poquito a los pogres,quieren repartir todo entre todos...solo miran por el pueblo y tal pero cuando se llenan el bolsillo :fiufiu:

El BTC (cryptos) es uno de las productos mas fuertes que he visto en mi vida tanto ataque por todos lados y no hay quien lo "mate".


----------



## juli (19 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Lo de twitter,facebook... me huele un poquito a los pogres,quieren repartir todo entre todos...solo miran por el pueblo y tal pero cuando se llenan el bolsillo :fiufiu:
> 
> El BTC (cryptos) es uno de las productos mas fuertes que he visto en mi vida tanto ataque por todos lados y no hay quien lo "mate".



Pues no mires a la armas...y menos a las drogas...

Caña y pintxotorti a que para Junio ( a voleo y sin prestar mucha atención, he leído que esos mastodontes interneteros lo vetarían entonces, no ? ) se han arrepentío...y tól mundo é weno.


----------



## arras2 (19 Mar 2018)

He estado 10 días totalmente desconectado del criptomundo por estar de vacaciones. Ya me fui desilusionadillo por estar megapillado (como en general los que hemos entrado tarde a este mundillo). 

He llegado, y además de encontrarme un mercado triturado (sobretodo en eth y dash, mis posiciones top), he visto mucha crispación por aquí. Espero que vuelva el buen ambiente de hace unos meses. Sé que es difícil si esto no empieza a subir, así que, que empiece ya. Gracias a todos los que aportáis información y puntos de vista. Ayuda a los que no tenemos recursos para seguir aprendiendo.

Edit: Lo que dice plus ultra de estar desconectado... yo lo he hecho 10 días y joder, que descanso, y eso que no hago mucho :XX:.


----------



## juli (19 Mar 2018)

Menúa hoxtia más tonta con el extra que le metí por encima a Qtum. Fino , filipino.

1000 Lunyr por la patilla antes de que esto empiece a toser.

Por cierto : Blockchain que hace cosas en toda regla hace largos meses ya..."Wiki" curiosita...y especialmente en crypto.

Lunyr -- The future of Knowledge Sharing


----------



## alea (19 Mar 2018)

Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Más FUD que puede beneficiar a cripto-world, aunque a mi las predicciones de estos gurús y a medio plazo pues como que no me lo creo mucho.
> 
> Sacado de un hilo del principal:
> 
> JP Morgan anticipa una profunda corrección de los mercados: las caídas podrían llegar al 40% - elEconomista.es



Supongo que sisestarán lo dicen abiertamente estarán ya cargados de Btc y oro-plata...


----------



## davitin (19 Mar 2018)

Atención a los repuntes de qtum, OMG y nano.

Estas tres, a la mínima subida de Bitcoin, suben bastante más que las demás...cómo se dispare el bitcoño se van a luna las tres.


----------



## juli (19 Mar 2018)

San Keynes...patronsito de la Blockchain Robinjudiana. Sin prisa , pero sin pausa.

RBU, Zulitos gratix y la de diox...

Andrew Yang is running for President to save America from the robots


----------



## plus ultra (19 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> venga va apuestas.
> 
> yo digo mañana 9000-10000
> 
> ...



A ver si nos haces un favor y tienes tan buen ojo de acertar con la fecha aproximada de esto,desde luego me conformo con un mes de antelacion,no pido mucho,no?

Economía: La próxima recesión llegará antes de 2020: ¿cómo y por qué ocurrirá?. Noticias de Economía

Lightning Network pasito a pasito y con BTC en el 44% de dominancia.

BTCPay integra Lightning Network a su protocolo de pagos | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

---------- Post added 19-mar-2018 at 20:44 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Atención a los repuntes de qtum, OMG y nano.
> 
> Estas tres, a la mínima subida de Bitcoin, suben bastante más que las demás...cómo se dispare el bitcoño se van a luna las tres.



Aunque tengo QTUM y OMG "por ahi" en HOLD no me he fijado pero de lo de NANO doy fe,en un mes con una olita para arriba y otra para abajo me he hecho un X3.


----------



## juli (19 Mar 2018)

Más frikis timados.


Big Four Giant PwC Announces Blockchain Auditing Service


*Big Four Giant PwC anuncia el servicio de auditoría Blockchain*


Únase a nuestra comunidad de 10 000 comerciantes en Hacked.com por solo $ 39 por mes.

Price Waterhouse Cooper LLP , una firma de contabilidad de Big Four que ha apoyado varios proyectos de blockchain , ha anunciado un servicio de auditoría blockchain que, según afirma, alentará a las personas a utilizar la nueva tecnología, según The Wall Street Journal .

Se esperaba que PwC presentara el nuevo servicio el viernes. El servicio permitirá a las compañías ofrecer una revisión externa de su uso de la tecnología blockchain, garantizando así que lo están utilizando correctamente y permitiendo a los empleados monitorear las transacciones blockchain de la compañía.
Apoyo a la adopción de Blockchain

PwC cree que el servicio hará que la gente se sienta más cómoda con la tecnología blockchain.

R. Michael Smith, socio de PwC que supervisa las soluciones de auditoría interna, le dijo a The Wall Street Journal que el servicio brinda la necesidad de una validación independiente de que la tecnología funciona según lo previsto.

La tecnología Blockchain ofrece un registro inmutable de las transacciones que utilizan libros digitales descentralizados. Si bien la tecnología se ha asociado hasta ahora con las criptomonedas , también se puede usar para la verificación de identidad en línea, la gestión de la cadena de suministro y la auditoría de transacciones financieras. Al auditar transacciones financieras, puede asumir parte del rol del auditor.

PwC reconoce los obstáculos a la adopción de la tecnología. Estos incluyen preocupaciones sobre el cumplimiento dentro de las empresas y organizaciones, así como las preocupaciones sobre la gestión de riesgos y los controles corporativos. Aunque blockchain a menudo se considera inviolable, su adopción presenta problemas similares a los de la implementación de cualquier tecnología de la información.

Vicki Huff, líder global de innovación de PwC, dijo que muchos equipos de cumplimiento no saben qué hacer con la tecnología blockchain.

Lea también: el gigante de contabilidad ' Big 4' PwC acepta su primer pago de bitcoin
Los clientes demostraron la necesidad

Al reconocer tales preocupaciones entre sus propios clientes que estaban empezando a utilizar la tecnología blockchain, PwC se sintió motivado a desarrollar su nueva solución. PwC registra transacciones en la cadena de bloques y ha desarrollado criterios y controles de prueba. El servicio permitirá al usuario de una empresa ver, probar y monitorear transacciones en el blockchain en tiempo casi real.

Un cliente es una bolsa de valores importante que necesita verificar su proceso de pago basado en blockchain. Otro cliente, un proveedor de billetera digital, está utilizando el producto para verificar el procesamiento de la transacción. PwC se negó a identificar a estos dos clientes. 

--------------------------------------------------

Pa'todos y patadas...

NOORCOIN: The First Shariah Token in the World

*NOORCOIN: El primer símbolo de la Shariah en el mundo*


Este es un comunicado de prensa enviado pagado . CCN no aprueba, ni es responsable de ningún material incluido a continuación y no es responsable de los daños o pérdidas relacionados con los productos o servicios mencionados en el comunicado de prensa. CCN insta a los lectores a realizar su propia investigación con la debida diligencia en la empresa, producto o servicio mencionado en el comunicado de prensa.



NOORCOIN es el primer token de utilidades compatible con la sharia del mundo, que atiende las necesidades y brinda soluciones a por lo menos 1.600 millones de musulmanes, utilizando las últimas tecnologías que promueven la eficiencia y la responsabilidad.

Singapur - 19 de marzo de 2018 / - Las criptomonedas existentes no se han diseñado teniendo en cuenta los mercados islámicos. A pesar de que los musulmanes constituyen hoy en día alrededor del 25% de la población mundial, muchos musulmanes no pueden usar criptomonedas debido a su estatus legal restringido y las altas barreras de entrada en muchos países del mundo islámico.

Actualmente, el sector de finanzas islámicas es responsable de administrar alrededor del 1% del PIB mundial y crecer a casi un 20% anual. Con un estimado de 1.800 millones de musulmanes en todo el mundo según un estudio en 2015, que equivale aproximadamente a un cuarto de la población mundial de aproximadamente 7.500 millones en la actualidad, NOORCOIN cumple con la sharia, es seguro y puede transferirse digitalmente, incluso a través de las fronteras.

Y, dado que se espera que la cantidad de musulmanes en el mundo crezca a 2,2 mil millones para el año 2030, NOORCOIN está abriendo las puertas para el comercio de criptomonedas en el mundo islámico.

"Como pioneros y pioneros en esta nueva industria, estamos brindando una oportunidad para que cualquiera que se preocupe por los mercados financieros islámicos se beneficie de los rápidos avances tecnológicos en la industria de las cadenas de bloques", dijo la CEO de NOORCOIN, Sofia Koswara.

El cumplimiento de la sharia es de vital importancia para los musulmanes y para cualquier persona que haga negocios en el mundo islámico. Algunas regiones en el Medio Oriente, como el Reino de Arabia Saudita, son potencias financieras y centros de importancia creciente. Por lo tanto, incluso si no está personalmente comprometido con la Sharia, debe sentirse seguro de que la creciente demanda de los usuarios y mercados islámicos aumentará el valor de NOORCOIN.

NOORCOIN no es una herramienta politizada o específicamente un producto solo para musulmanes. NOORCOIN se ha basado en la regulación de la Sharia porque la Finanzas Islámicas es conocida por su equidad, claridad y protección para los inversores.

NOORCOIN se basó en la regulación de la Sharia ya que los iniciadores desean que NOORCOIN opere con las mejores prácticas comerciales y un entorno regulador transparente y justo. NOORCOIN ha sido galardonado con el CERTIFICADO SHARIAH del Comité Asesor Mundial sobre la Sharia. Además, a nivel mundial hay una gran escasez de productos de finanzas islámicas y de innovación limitada, por lo que NOORCOIN ha intentado cubrir este déficit con una oferta única.

"La confianza es un factor clave para que esto funcione. El uso de la tecnología blockchain significa que cualquiera puede estar seguro de que el token que tienen es válido y tiene su utilidad. Encontrarán a NOORCOIN como un token de utilidad muy útil para las transacciones entre ellos y para cumplir con sus deberes religiosos y de ciudadanía, como el zakat y el pago de impuestos. "Dijo el COO de NOORCOIN, Thomas Yudhistira.

También hay 20 millones de invitados que vienen al Reino de Arabia Saudita para peregrinar cada año (se incrementará a 30 millones por año) que necesitan una moneda compatible con la Sharia, fácilmente transferible para sus gastos.

Como la primera token de servicios públicos compatible con la sharia, que atiende las necesidades y brinda soluciones a por lo menos 1.600 millones de musulmanes, la adopción de las últimas tecnologías que promueven la eficiencia y la responsabilidad, NOORCOIN seguramente prosperará y aumentará su valor junto con su utilidad.
Únase a NOORCOIN ICO

NOORCOIN se creará en la plataforma blockchain de Ethereum utilizando las tecnologías Smart contract ERC20.

Los tokens estarán disponibles y se mostrarán dentro de los 7 (siete) días calendario posteriores a la finalización de ICO de acuerdo con las condiciones del contrato Smart.

En caso de recaudación anticipada de fondos, los tokens estarán disponibles y se mostrarán dentro de los 7 (siete) días calendario posteriores a la fecha de recaudación anticipada de fondos de acuerdo con las condiciones del contrato Smart.
Una vez que se complete ICO, NOORCOIN estará disponible para el comercio en cualquier mercado de criptomonedas que lo haya incluido.

"Con el fin de aumentar el rendimiento de la plataforma, si es técnicamente posible y deseable por la comunidad, NOORCOIN se puede migrar a la tecnología blockchain de cuarta o quinta generación como Zilliqa y TON. En comparación, Ethereum solo tiene 13 transacciones por segundo, mientras que Zilliqa es de 2.300 y TON es de 1.000.000 ", dijo el CTO de NOORCOIN, Iskandar Purnomohadi.

La ICO pública de NOORCOIN comenzará en la Q2 / 18.
Detalles principales de ICO

Nunca habrá más de 100,000,000,000 de suboficiales.

Las bonificaciones limitadas se negocian de forma individual durante la fase privada de preventa iniciada en la fecha de lanzamiento el 19 de marzo de 2018.

La ficha de NCO se usará para pagar todos los aspectos del ecosistema de NOORCOIN.
El valor del token se apreciará sustancialmente, a medida que crezca la demanda de la red. Y se ofrece más y mejor calidad.

Para obtener más información, visite el sitio web oficial: Noorcoin Shariah Token o únase al canal de Telegram: Telegram: Contact @noorcoinchannel

---------- Post added 19-mar-2018 at 22:59 ----------

Stellar Goes In On Lightning with 2018 Launch Target - CoinDesk


*Stellar entra en Lightning con 2018 Launch Target

*

Una criptomoneda menos conocida con un enfoque único para los pagos descentralizados está saltando a bordo del tren Lightning.

Avanzando en una ambiciosa hoja de ruta lanzada a principios de este año , la organización sin fines de lucro Cryptocurrency Stellar ha publicado una especificación formal que describe cómo y cuándo planea adoptar la tecnología de transacción originalmente inventada para bitcoin, en el proceso que proporciona el último signo que Lightning está difundiendo como una prioridad apremiante en blockchains .

En general, la especificación describe cómo Stellar planea adoptar la tecnología, marcando un hito para un proyecto que ha estado en progreso desde que el cofundador de Stellar Development Foundation y CTO Jed McCaleb hizo flotar por primera vez la idea en 2015.

McCaleb le dijo a CoinDesk:

"La escalabilidad es uno de nuestros principales enfoques durante el próximo año. El bombo tiende a exceder la realidad en el espacio de las cadenas de bloques: las visiones son grandes. El hecho es que el técnico no puede darse cuenta de lo que la gente quiere hoy". 

Lo más apremiante de todo, sin embargo, según McCaleb, es que los socios de Stellar están presionando para este tipo de escala.

Cuando ethereum experimentó dolores de crecimiento, la aplicación de mensajería móvil Kik abandonó la plataforma para Stellar, que es más escalable. Pero, si Kik realmente comienza quiere mover todas sus transacciones a Stellar, la plataforma simplemente no puede manejar ese tamaño, admitió McCaleb.

Además, el gigante tecnológico de socios IBM tiene "ambiciosos planes para que los bancos usen la red", lo que requeriría que Stellar escale, mientras que el inicio de micropagos SatoshiPay y otros "en proceso" también han expresado su interés en una mayor escalabilidad de transacciones.

"Sabemos que si usaran Stellar tanto como quisieran, Stellar se maximizaría", dijo McCaleb. "Antes de que estas personas usen la plataforma, necesita estar lista. Queremos que sea más real".
Próximos pasos

Y hay indicios de que Lightning podría ayudar aquí.

El anuncio se produce días después de que Lightning Labs lanzara el primer software Lightning para transacciones reales de bitcoins. Aunque le tomó años a Bitcoin llegar a ese punto, McCaleb cree que Stellar podrá entregar la tecnología más rápido de lo que Bitcoin pudo.

"Ahora que funciona en bitcoinland, eso hará que las cosas se muevan más rápido para nosotros", dijo.

Eso no quiere decir que la integración de Lightning en Stellar sea una tarea fácil.* Los desarrolladores Stellar no pueden simplemente exportar el código que trabaja en bitcoin hoy. Por el contrario, han desarrollado su propia versión única. Con ese fin, contrataron al desarrollador Jeremy Rubin, quien contribuyó activamente a la implementación de nodos más popular de bitcoin a lo largo de los años.*

Otra ventaja, ciertamente más adelante, es que Lightning facilita el pago a través de blockchains.
*
Pero, en lo que respecta al corto plazo, la especificación describe una hoja de ruta. Para el 1 de abril, Stellar planea lanzar los primeros elementos de la tecnología en una red de prueba, con ambiciosos planes para lanzar una implementación para pagos reales para el otoño*.

McCaleb hizo hincapié en que el equipo técnico está buscando comentarios de los desarrolladores e investigadores de la comunidad para que no "tiren la tecnología al vacío".

Lo que viene a continuación es otra historia.

Las compañías de Bitcoin están lloviendo anuncios de Lightning, y McCaleb espera que Stellar no se quede atrás.


----------



## davitin (20 Mar 2018)

Qtum en 20 pavos así, como el que no quiere la cosa.


----------



## san_miguel (20 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Y ETC frente a ETH, en la parte alta del triángulo. Pienso que es poco probable que lo rompa, si lo hace...pump.



Pues Al final lo hizo y pump.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## san_miguel (20 Mar 2018)

Ojo que tenemos divergencia bajista en ETH en el gráfico de 4 horas.


----------



## arras2 (20 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Ojo que tenemos divergencia bajista en ETH en el gráfico de 4 horas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Ojo que tenemos divergencia bajista en ETH en el gráfico de 4 horas.



OK.

Y éso...qué quiere decir exactamente?


----------



## san_miguel (20 Mar 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Está claro que se va al guano. La duda que tengo yo ahora es si a medio plazo más o menos mantendrá el precio, y la pérdida de terreno vs BTC va a ser por que BTC crece, o va a perder valor por pasarle factura la falta de noticias sobre sus mejoras o por razones desconocidas para los profanos.




Yo el problema que le veo a ETH, son las ICO y sus token ERC20, cada día hay más icos, y en la fase en la que estamos, los proyectos en cuanto recaudan fondos supongo que los venden y hace bajar más aún el precio. Además saturan la red etc etc..

Asi que o se ponen las pilas con plasma o no se yo, necesitan la escabilidad ya si o si. Creo que BTC con LN va muy por delante, no tiene tanto problema con las ICO o tokens que utilicen su red.

En cuanto al par ETH/BTC, pues ahora mismo esta en un soporte de 0.382 de fibo, me gustaría que ahí rebotase, pero puede que lo pierda y nos vamos directos al nivel psicológico de 0.050 y barrida de stops en el 0.236 de fibo.


----------



## arras2 (20 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> OK.
> 
> Y éso...qué quiere decir exactamente?



Que en las próximas horas debería caer con fuerza de nuevo. Además por el patrón de volumen, da la sensación de que la gente deshace posiciones a usd. Pinta muy feo para eth. Me ha sorprendido lo mal que le está yendo. Después de estar 10 días desconectado, me he llevado un buen chasco de cómo le ha ido.


----------



## san_miguel (20 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> OK.
> 
> Y éso...qué quiere decir exactamente?



Que puede seguir bajando el precio.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2018 at 10:32 ----------

Y es que si miráis el gráfico semanal pues mas de lo mismo, la lógica me dice que nos vamos a 0,050 como poco, lo ideal 0,040, en ese intervalo es donde habría que volver a ETH y ademas es soporte alcista a largo plazo. 

La resolución de triángulo a largo plazo tiene ficha límite 17-12-2018 como marco en la linea vertical roja.

Lo único positivo que veo es que el estocástico está en la zona cercana al 50.000, es una zona donde se puede producir un giro.







---------- Post added 20-mar-2018 at 10:49 ----------

Y aquí a largo plazo relación ETc/BTC, este es el camino que creo que pude llevar.







Conclusión, desde mi punto de vista ETC puede ser la mejor opción, no se si frente al dolar, pero si frente a BTC y ETH.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> ...Asi que o se ponen las pilas con plasma o no se yo, necesitan la escabilidad ya si o si. Creo que BTC con LN va muy por delante, no tiene tanto problema con las ICO o tokens que utilicen su red...



Bueno...pues lo ya valorado todo el año pasado...

Si nos remitimos a ello sin quintos infiernos de cuchufleta ( sabidos, pero hay que roerlos )...ETH y sobre todo, Dash, son más MANEJABLEs, pues las decisiones de su día a día o son centralizadas...o tienen la posibilidá de serlo. Igualmente es más fácil que sus desarrolladores se marquen objetivos comunes. Esa por ejemplo, es la gran diferencia entre quienes "parece" ( tras un volteo de tortilla erigido sobre el hermetismo de Evolution y Plasma ) estar a punto de caramelo para saltar la banca con aplicaciones "tangenciales" como LN etc ...y ésa diferencia es que Lee lo maneja todo a un giro de mano en LTC. Y ahora mismo, e insisto, AHORA MISMO, HOY...unas LN que parecíam hace 8 meses en cola de pelotón, van marcando el ritmo y con perspectivas más que lógicas de aumentarlo y largarse.

Personalmente, el silencio del hobbit o Dash no me dice más de que lo es "de rotura inimnente ". Inminente hasta cuándo ? ...pues hasta que se rompa, simple. Sin apuntes técnicos sobre ello ( más allá de declaraciones esporádicas de algún dev ) ni puta idea para anticiparlo.

EL asunto es que la catarata de pasta se apuntará al pistoletazo de salida , pues quien pille sitio ahí liderará, al menos, el próximo escalón y de la anera más importante y crucial : USANDO la criptopasta...pues todo aquél humo de ICOS y otras yerbas era absolutamente puntual y está amortizadito eones ha...y lo preciso son BLOCKCHAINS QUE HAGAN COSAS. Todo lo que sea pillar posiciones de futuro , por razonables que sean...ES PURA ESPECULACIÓN, mientras ese planteamiento no lo adopten en tromba quienes se apunten al próximo arreón alcista.

Por mis partex, y sin montar toda esta pararfada para "hablar de mi libro" , mientras los "vendedores de futuro maravillútiful" no conviertan sus quimeras multicolor en kojonex sobre la mesa, busco , en buena parte, proyectos CUMPLIBLES que cierren el círculo de SHitland, la valía de la criptopasta ...y lo hagan sostenible y retroalimentéivol. Buscaba éso en la SIMPLEZA sofisticada de PIVX si abría puerta a FIAT, pero va a se que andan más pendientes de chuminadas...y lo busco ahora en PHORE, por nimio que parezca ...asínn qure espero que muestre sus cartas y juzgar en ellas si crean un circuito ( el de compras y ventas, aunque sean prodcutos de quinta ) donde el "dinero del futuro" ejerza como tal...que , al parecer, es asunto de tercea fila para el profeterío y la biempensancia Blockchain que corta el queso.

No hace falta entrar en un fondo maléfico castuzo para menearse con "futuros" ,quienes estén posicionados en promesas por cumplir, por razonables y acertadas que sean, ya están "en futruos" . ..pero con esos standbys hay que apechugar, maifrén ( y trincarlos es sólo el primer paso de petarlos ).

El día 25...habrá que ver el "Shop-erío" de salida que lanza Phore...pero lo que está clarinete es que quien tenga esa gilichapa podrá pillarse un HD externo o una camiseta de BTC haciendo una peineta ...y éso, sin quintasenecias ni atardeceres rosados, es cerrar el círculo y debería crear demanda...demanda de pasta USABLE Y GASTABLE, que es facultá namber uán de cualquier medio de pago de consenso desde antes de haber luz por las calles...incluso desde antes de haber calles.

Asínnn que allákadakualo...y palomitax...


----------



## casera (20 Mar 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Está claro que se va al guano. La duda que tengo yo ahora es si a medio plazo más o menos mantendrá el precio, y la pérdida de terreno vs BTC va a ser por que BTC crece, o va a perder valor por pasarle factura la falta de noticias sobre sus mejoras o por razones desconocidas para los profanos.



Yo creo que es al contrario. 

ETH tiene un muy buen año por delante. esta entrando pasta de grandes capitales, .... ¿van a comprar a precio de mercado? lo dudo. Tiran el precio (pporque pueden), compran a saldo previendo el subidon, y ya cuando salgan las novedades, disfrutan de la subida en primera fila. 

Para mi este bajón es toma de posiciones de grandes capitales, sin mas.


----------



## san_miguel (20 Mar 2018)

Venga las última de hoy,

Proyección de BTC a largo plazo si no abandona el canal, el precio medio es de 96700 usd cada BTC.







LTC a largo plazo frente al dolar, si no abandona canal, precio medio 5900usd.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2018)

LTC a un millón de pelas a fin de año ???

*Paketazo*...te debo unas vakatas ( aunque ya sabes que a mí el Caribe me la pela - salvo por las Caribeñas...que son exportables - ).

Venga...que salga el klapjam ahora acuñando el clú de hamijos de Charly Lee "de tóa la vida" ..( rama "damnificáos por su propia tiña" , por supuestón ).

Un año leyendo sobre LTC,..Jódete y baila ( Y ojo...Sólo tú...porque ASÍ DE ENTERÁO Y TIÑOSO , más preocupáo de jusificar tu gili-ego de zahorí premium esgrimiendo obviedades - mientras , cágate, sientas cátedra a la vez que aprendes el abc como paradigmático parvulito bocachancla de la última fila de clase- ) ante la audencia de "tontos globales" , uséase, todos los demás...ERES TÚ.


----------



## paketazo (20 Mar 2018)

*san_miguel* voy a hipotecar a la mujer y meter todo en LTC...ese canal es una autopista al cielo.

Encima con un RSI latente abajo al igual que el estocástico...

No sé si saldrá pero dan ganas de pillar algún LTC...con 100 si se cumple es más que suficiente.

Un saludo

*Juli* LTC dio una señal impepinable en volumen/acumulacion allá por los 4$...ahora mismo veo algo parecido, pero nada claro en ETH y Dash de las que sigo.

LTC está en latencia pero la acumulación ya viene de atrás, y con su distribución en un blockbuster equiparable a BTC en cuanto a coins de las que todos conocen. Lo que no me gusta es que 1000 carteras dominan el 64%...pero no es tampoco algo definitivo para que sea dumpeada, y menos con el tiempo que han tenido para hacerlo antaño.

Luego hay algunas que veo en distribución pero no definitiva como son Lumens, cardano y Eos...no las tocaría, pero claro, entre media pueden dar leche para todo el año.

Lo dicho, proyectos con respaldo social y tecnológico...el resto buena letra y paciencia.


----------



## san_miguel (20 Mar 2018)

casera dijo:


> Yo creo que es al contrario.
> 
> ETH tiene un muy buen año por delante. esta entrando pasta de grandes capitales, .... ¿van a comprar a precio de mercado? lo dudo. Tiran el precio (pporque pueden), compran a saldo previendo el subidon, y ya cuando salgan las novedades, disfrutan de la subida en primera fila.
> 
> Para mi este bajón es toma de posiciones de grandes capitales, sin mas.



Ya se verá, que conste que a mi ETH me parece una pedazo de cripto, pero si LN se desarrolla en BTC y LTC, creo que va a quedar momentaneamente por detrás, mientras implementan plasma.

La clave está en la escalabilidad para que sea adoptado mundialmente para cualquier cosa que pueda tener aplicación real, si solo pueden hacer 20-30 transacciones por segundo...no valdrán para nada.

BTC se supone que con LN hará miles de TPS, Zilliqa con sharding (está por ver) hasta 2500TPS o más.

No se como andará IOTA, pero la clave desde mi punto de vista es la escabilidad que puede ofrecer cada red en un mundo interconectado. 

El 5G está a la vuelta de la esquina, en el que se compartirán millones de datos de sensores. Si no hay escalabilidad no habrá nada.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Mar 2018)

Pues a mi el silencio del hobbit no me dice nada bueno.
En este mundillo te anuncian el pre anuncio de la noticia cuando todavia no han picado un linia de codigo. A no ser que Don Unicornio sea muy especial, y muy señor suyo y no diga nada hasta que este sobre la mesa, diria que han topado con algun hueso banksteril que no les deja hacer vete a a saber que.Y callan como putas. POrque claro no van a decir "al final no podemos y tal", pq vendria el infierno..

3/4 partes de lo mismo con DASH.

Aver que son hipotesis, nada mas.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues a mi el silencio del hobbit no me dice nada bueno.
> En este mundillo te anuncian el pre anuncio de la noticia cuando todavia no han picado un linia de codigo. A no ser que Don Unicornio sea muy especial, y muy señor suyo y no diga nada hasta que este sobre la mesa, diria que han topado con algun hueso banksteril que no les deja hacer vete a a saber que.Y callan como putas. POrque claro no van a decir "al final no podemos y tal", pq vendria el infierno..
> 
> 3/4 partes de lo mismo con DASH.
> ...



Agradable, es poco. Obvio...

Pero ilustrativo, también...La castuza fuinciona asínnn. Y Castuza pemium, es.

Palomitax.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Ya se verá, que conste que a mi ETH me parece una pedazo de cripto, pero si LN se desarrolla en BTC y LTC, creo que va a quedar momentaneamente por detrás, mientras implementan plasma.
> 
> La clave está en la escalabilidad para que sea adoptado mundialmente para cualquier cosa que pueda tener aplicación real, si solo pueden hacer 20-30 transacciones por segundo...no valdrán para nada.
> 
> ...





Lo has dicho perfecto y no sobra ni falta ni una coma. 
La clave esta en la escalabilidad.


De todas maneras si hay fiesta en btc,hay fiesta en todas.


----------



## san_miguel (20 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> *san_miguel* voy a hipotecar a la mujer y meter todo en LTC...ese canal es una autopista al cielo.
> 
> Encima con un RSI latente abajo al igual que el estocástico...
> 
> ...



Desde luego es el que mejor revalorización tendría si se cumple el canal en el que está. Pero ojo!! es solo una proyección a largo... puede que se cumpla 
o pude que no, ya me gustaría que lo hiciera. 

Lo mejor que se puede hacer es diversificar un poco entre las tops, y luego especular con chicharros y alguna ICO con buena pinta, pero la idea siempre tiene que ser alimentar al TOP.


----------



## arras2 (20 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues a mi el silencio del hobbit no me dice nada bueno.
> En este mundillo te anuncian el pre anuncio de la noticia cuando todavia no han picado un linia de codigo. A no ser que Don Unicornio sea muy especial, y muy señor suyo y no diga nada hasta que este sobre la mesa, diria que han topado con algun hueso banksteril que no les deja hacer vete a a saber que.Y callan como putas. POrque claro no van a decir "al final no podemos y tal", pq vendria el infierno..
> 
> 3/4 partes de lo mismo con DASH.
> ...



Quiza quieran evitar casos como IOTA o Triggers, donde les han reventado vilmente por el exceso de FOMO y anuncios prematuros/sesgados (acuerdo microsoft y tema armamento por ejemplo).

Edito: Aunque bueno, todo ha sido bastante reventado desde enero :XX:.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2018)

*Paketazo*

Ayer subí algo sobre "tangenciales" de Stelar Lumens que entran en tesnet en 2 seamanas.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2018 at 13:00 ----------




arras2 dijo:


> Quiza quieran evitar casos como IOTA o Triggers, donde les han reventado vilmente por el exceso de FOMO y anuncios prematuros/sesgados (acuerdo microsoft y tema armamento por ejemplo).
> 
> Edito: Aunque bueno, todo ha sido bastante reventado desde enero :XX:.



Lo peor de Triggers, que creo un ENORME proyecto, no es Triggers en sí...sino que te imbuyas del virus "maruja de compritas" en unos momentos donde toca abrocharse los machos , proa al vientoi y apretar los dientes...


----------



## arras2 (20 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> *Paketazo*
> 
> Ayer subí algo sobre "tangenciales" de Stelar Lumens que entran en tesnet en 2 seamanas.
> 
> ...



Cierto, como a muchos, me pudo el FOMO y compré en mal momento (y eso que trig compré a mitad de bajada desde ATH), pero el recuerdo que tengo de cuando miré la web de trig allá por diciembre, era que en la segunda semana de enero ya serían trigx en su propia red, con masternodos a 1500 trig y ser un proyecto muy avanzado. Posteriormente, hasta ellos mismos reconocieron que se precipitaron en todo y que a partir de ese momento lo iban a hacer con calma, ya que el proyecto estaba verde.

Prácticamente todos los proyectos sufren retrasos; lo que quería decir en mi mensaje es que algunos venden la piel del oso antes de cazarlo (por ejemplo IOTA, que no salió a desmentir el supuesto acuerdo de tu a tu con microsoft), y otros aparentemente no (eso espero, que estén trabajando en silencio).

Si hubiera conseguido avanzar en la cola, hubiera pillado un mnodo de trig, pero como no he sido habilidoso, estoy atrás de todo tratando de avanzar. Paciencia.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2018)

*arras2*

no es cuestión de ser habilidoso o no, ni por e forro lo eres menos que otros muchos que estén ahora haciendo pie firme...aquí hay mucha razón absolutamente circunstancial y además, todo está montado para moverse en plena confusión. Es mercáo libre en néctar y petáo de hijos de puta forráos en fiat, con lo que lo raro es trincarlo calentito.

A lo hecho, pecho. Y saber , si sigues dentro, que has llegado antes que muchos otros que vendrán. De que se dé la enésima coyuntura para ello, ya se encargarán...ni lo dudes.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Mar 2018)

Me quedaban 2 ETH, del total de 10 que llegue a tener y que vendi a buen precio antes de las caídas...¿ que hago con esas 2 ETH, las convierto en LTC ó en más IOTA ?...ya tuve antes LTC y vendi cuando estaban a 300 $...pero no me acaban de gustar...:


----------



## san_miguel (20 Mar 2018)

Como ya sabeis estoy en ETC, os comento mi objetivo para obtener mas BTC.

Mi intención es esperar a que ETC pueda llegar a la primera resistencia marcada en 0.002768. Ahí cerraré un 50% de mi posición a la espera de ver si con el otro 50% llegamos a la elipse verde marcada en 0.0032. El estocástico diario esta ascendiendo y el RSI también como podéis ver.







Después cambiaré al par LTC/BTC, fijaros que el estocástico diario esta bajando y llegando al suelo, es totalmente contrapuesto a ETC, así que cuando ETC llegue arriba LTC estará en la zona baja, momento idóneo para saltar a este y seguir aumentando frente a BTC. A ver si se cumple y sale bien.


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (20 Mar 2018)

pues eth no levanta cabeza, siguiendo al resto debería de haber pumpeado un poco despues del ostión del otro día solo con los fundamentales que todos le presumimos, pero en cambio ahí está perdiendo o subiendo muy ligeramente a remolque del resto de tops que suben claramente con más fuerza.

Me da que algo tiene que estar pasando con eth que explique que esté amodorrado a niveles mínimos desde hace un montón de tiempo, ¿quizá alguien que no ha terminado de hacer sus ventas de eth para conseguir cash y que va poniendo en venta poco a poco impidiendo que suba?.


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Venga las última de hoy,
> 
> Proyección de BTC a largo plazo si no abandona el canal, el precio medio es de 96700 usd cada BTC.
> 
> ...



Para que se diera este escenario, se debería llegar a un nivel de adopción no masivo, pero sí importante, no sería extraño pensar que otras muchas alt tendrían un comportamiento "similar".... el marketcap se multiplicaría tirando por la bajo, x10 (subida aprox. del 900%) hasta más de 3 billones dólares (billones españoles)

Es una buena paja mental, y puestos a hacernos pajas... mejor las que nos hacen_ minollarios_


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (20 Mar 2018)

Es posible que ETH todavía esté acusando la venta de la crowsale de EOS, 476.000 ETH sino recuerdo mal, son más de 200M de $.

Aquí falta por ver si llegará algún cliente gordo que compre fuerte en ETH, lo intuiremos cuando ETH empiece a remontar, dependerá de lo avanzado que este Casper y de que sus desarrolladores actuales consigan alguna innovación decente.


----------



## paketazo (20 Mar 2018)

Con un 8%-10% de adopción y uso cotidiano de BTC y otras top, la capitalización sufriría un vuelco importante.

Tras la escalabilidad...algo que doy por sentado durante 2018, el otro gran reto, y que comenté en su día, será el puente BTC-Renta Variable.


Si por un casual antes del 2020 se pudiera ver este gran paso (por eso es necesaria la escalabilidad como condición sine qua non), el $ llevaría el mayor palo de su historia.

Pensad en poseer mediante contrato inteligente la posesión de X acciones de Microsoft o Telefónica, y poder deshacer posiciones directamente a BTC & Co.

Eso sería la adopción, lo del café, es importante, pero los grandes capitales los mueve la renta variable, y al fin y al cabo, la propia renta variable sumada a los derivados es la que da valor al mercado.

Pensad ahora en un 5%-8% de adopción en estos mercados...

No me dan las cuentas, y esas gráficas logarítmicas que planteáis, son reflejo de esta posibilidad.

Los grandes contras que veo, son que el imperio hará todo lo posible para distorsionar la imagen fidedigna que una blockchain podría regalar al mundo.

El $ tiene que ser vendido como paradigma de seguridad, poder y sometimiento...todo lo que esté fuera del control de este será humillado y destruido ante los ojos y el beneplácito de la masa borrueguil.


----------



## jorgitonew (20 Mar 2018)

al parecer en pivx ya han solucionado el problema que tenían con el marketing


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> al parecer en pivx ya han solucionado el problema que tenían con el marketing



Sí. Pasando la gorra a cuenta del próximo presupuesto.

Mala onda.


----------



## san_miguel (20 Mar 2018)

Stellar Preps Lightning Network Implementation for December Release

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubbler (20 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Con un 8%-10% de adopción y uso cotidiano de BTC y otras top, la capitalización sufriría un vuelco importante.



Quien va a usar para intercambiar bienes y servicios una moneda que cada semana varia un 10% arriba o abajo? 

Precisamente lo que impedira que bitcoin sea alguna vez una moneda de uso corriente es su *poca regulacion* y la facilidad con la que se puede especular a calzon quitao con ella. A nadie le gusta que sus ahorros sean un tiovivo en manos de las ganas de jugar de gente como fondos de inversion buitres cocainomanos o la Asociacion de Hackers Eslavos.

Que pueden hacer lo mismo con el fiat? claro que si. Pero ahi estan los bancos centrales para cortar las cabezas que sea de menester, montar cortafuegos como en Chipre y enviar a sus portaaviones si hace falta.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Mar 2018)

coño que btc se va

Una cosilla dire:

Los devs de BTC tiene las pilas puestas.
Y se nota que no es la puta shitcoin de turno, que hacen paripes,mierdas, tweeters, discords y humo a mansalva antes de sacar alguna cosilla.
El anuncio del preanuncio.

No.

Van al grano. LN ya esta aqui.Ya funciona, ya chuta en mainstream.

Sin anuncios, si discords,sin telegrams, sin mierdas.
Lo lanzan y a remar.

Hay runrun ya de sidechains, y no hay nada aun, pero es qeu de LN tampoco habia nada hace 3 meses, o habia poco.



Yo creo que el "susto" que se lleveon con etherum pisando talones les metio las pilas, y han decicido que se van a follar a todo dios a pelo, porque pasta, lo que es pasta, hay.

Con la LN vendran un sinfin de cosas mas.Algunas van directamente contra shitland. No os engañeis con los buenrollismos, esto es una lucha a muerte al estilo highlander, solo puede quedar uno.



PD:No descarto un escenario (poco probable, pero no descartable) de canibalizacion totoal de shitland en que bitcoin se come todo.
Es el deseo porno de los bitcoñeros y mojones, pero podria muy bien ser asi.

No se como lo veis.


PD: Una subida tranquila y dilatada en el tiempo tambien sera buena para shitland,regara pasta a todos, al menos siempre ah sido asi hasta ahora.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> coño que btc se va
> 
> Una cosilla dire:
> 
> ...



Bueno., tiene un pintón, sin ninguna duda.

Pero...cuánto tiempo hace que se dice que iba a venir ? Eral el próximo paso desde lo de Jihan...y hace un añp de éso. O sea, que tanto como "sin anuncios..."

Ahora hay que ponerlo en uso.

Y por últyimo : LTC no puede hacerlo ? Porque parece que también, no ?

Descartas que Dash saque su plataforma de un día para otro ?

El Hobbit está calladito...descartas que salga con un nuevo producto EN SECO debajo del brazo ?

Porque yo no lo descarto. Y que las LN estén listas podrá ser una novedad para npsotros pero...para quien está en el cotarro (enfrente ? Va a ser que no. Y ha habido un año para forzar equipos, presupuestos, etc.

Dicho todo ésto. Olé por BTC, con todas las letras. Hace ese año y menos, ni por el forro era de esperar que menearan el cotarro de las actualizaciones en vanguardia. ( Al menos, no con seguridad ).


----------



## silverwindow (20 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Bueno., tiene un pintón, sin ninguna duda.
> 
> Pero...cuánto tiempo hace que se dice que iba a venir ? Eral el próximo paso desde lo de Jihan...y hace un añp de éso. O sea, que tanto como "sin anuncios..."
> 
> ...




Bueno,lo dicho si sube BTC suben todas, y eso es bueno no?
Hastq que BTC no tenga APP diseñadas especificamente para matar,destruir,y aniquilar para siempre shitland (que las tendra) todos tranquilos.

DASH,ETH,LTC, pues ni puta idea la verdad, lo que dices es 100% cierto, 100%.

pero estan callados y hermeticos. Uno ya no sabe que pensar.

Me remito a los echos,lo que esta sobre la mesa.


PERO TODOS SABEMOS QEU LSO TIEMPO SSON MUY IMPORTANTES Y EL PRIMERO SUELE LLEVARSE EL GATO AL AGUA.

Simplemente por ser el primero.

Si la gente se acostumbra a usar btc con 0 comisiones, pq deberia cambiar a otra coin con una red mas pequeña e insegura que ofrece 0 comisiones y alguna cosilla mas?


----------



## paketazo (20 Mar 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Quien va a usar para intercambiar bienes y servicios una moneda que cada semana* varia un 10% arriba o abajo*?
> 
> Precisamente lo que impedira que bitcoin sea alguna vez una moneda de uso corriente es su *poca regulacion* y la facilidad con la que se puede especular a calzon quitao con ella. A nadie le gusta que sus ahorros sean un tiovivo en manos de las ganas de jugar de gente como fondos de inversion buitres cocainomanos o la Asociacion de Hackers Eslavos.
> 
> Que pueden hacer lo mismo con el fiat? claro que si. Pero ahi estan los bancos centrales para cortar las cabezas que sea de menester, montar cortafuegos como en Chipre y enviar a sus portaaviones si hace falta.



Por si no lo sabes...que seguro sí sabes. Hay más mercados que el Nasdaq o el IBEX, mercados como el ruso que han visto como su divisa se depreciaba hace unos meses un 50% sin despeinarse, al igual que los activos de su bolsa referenciados en $.

Te hablo de Rusia que es un país europeo, pero hay docenas de mercados con volatilidades normalizadas a $ que nada envidian al BTC.

Te lo preguntaré de otro modo:

Si vivieras en Nigeria y el sector bancario solo te permitiera usar la divisa nacional así como el estado...¿cual seria la vía de escape más sencilla?

Te recuerdo que existe localbitcoins así como otras plataformas de intercambio sin necesidad de exchangers.

¿que le pueden hacer los estados y la banca la vida imposible?

pues evidentemente.

¿pueden acabar con el BTC?

No, podrán desplazarlo o sustituirlo, prohibirlo o sentenciarlo a muerte, pero no podrán acabar con él mientras 2 partes lo acepten como forma de intercambio de valor, y exista una infraestructura detrás que avale dicho intercambio.

De nuevo admito la relatividad de este ecosistema, pero recuerdo lo que era hace 10 años y lo que es ahora...si esa línea se sostiene en el tiempo no hace falta nada más.


Un saludo


----------



## silverwindow (20 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> NIET und NIET ...
> 
> En 2017 el cryptotulipan 1 se fue , se fue , se fue ...por encima del limite del raciocinio humano .
> Lo que el clapham llama " la exuberancia " del bulbo .
> ...



pues de la subida de 7 a casi 9 te has perdido ya 2000 puntos.
Remitamonos al titulo del hilo porfavor.

Los holders a viento y marea estan en el otro hilo.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2018)

Exacto. Lo están todos...por cierto...Dash con todo este año de silencio, pues , como quien dice, se quitó de circulación la primavera pasada.

AHí hay mucha pasta y ésto noes ningún juego a ese nivel. Yo no espero ni precipitaciones...ni desidia.

Silencios como éstos son los que harán trizas el AT. Y no olvidemos una cosa : LN en condiciones, permitir'a BTC seguir siendo el rey...obvio : Pero para los de atrás , el margen de revalorización es increíble, caso de adquirir un status "TOP" ya oficial. Por no hablar de los recursos económicos de un proyecto de ese tipo debidamente respaldado y al asalto del dominio del sector.

Palomitax, pues...


----------



## silverwindow (20 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Exacto. Lo están todos...por cierto...Dash con todo este año de silencio, pues , como quien dice, se quitó de circulación la primavera pasada.
> 
> AHí hay mucha pasta y ésto noes ningún juego a ese nivel. Yo no espero ni precipitaciones...ni desidia.
> 
> ...




Bueno tambien se habla mucho ultimamente de la "linia mcafee".
Eso seria una revalorizacion chula tambien.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Bueno tambien se habla mucho ultimamente de la "linia mcafee".
> Eso seria una revalorizacion chula tambien.



No problemo.

Yo no soy de los que pido que me quiten un ojo para que al vecino le quiten los 2. Éso, el tiñoso del hilo que lleva un siglo largando de Shitland a todo el que se deje embaucar. Más de uno y 2 clicks mal pulsáos habrá conseguido el hijoputa.

Mira, lo mejor de que salgan las LN es que azuzarán a su competencia sin duda alguna...aunque sea para "anunciar" algo ( lo que ya detonaría posicionamientos notables ). Resumiendo : Si todo ese nuevo escalón está aquí ya...a la "rasurada" actual, le queda menos...que np es poco.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Mar 2018)

No se quien vivira y quien morira del TOP 20, pero si se *COMO PASARA*.

Mirad syscoin, una pasada, que web, que cosas hace, es lo mas de lo mas, lo era, pq fue top10, en el paleolitico. Era una de las grandes.Ahora esta en puesto 61.Que es como estar casi muerto por una coin "vieja" y de "bajada" , no nos engañemos.

La version cruda es que se quedaron la pasta y luego puesienron el automatico en modo "paripé". La venta de EOS me ha dado mal rollo.

Asi moriran algunas de las TOP10, iran cayendo sin noticia, con unos laaaargos sielncios, luego sacaran alguna cosilla, para cumplir, y ya,sigue la bajada .Los bitcointalks se llenaran de amargados y ya esta.

Blackcoin tambien fue una de las grandes. Y ahora esta desfasada y mediomuerta. Prometia el oro y el moro.Mucha pasta se movio ahi tambien.



tiña :

1.
Enfermedad infecciosa y contagiosa de la piel, causada por hongos parásitos, que se caracteriza por producir escamas y costras amarillentas que despiden un olor peculiar; afecta sobre todo al cuero cabelludo y, en ocasiones, produce la caída del cabello.
"la tiña puede afectar a personas y a animales.



::


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2018)

Por cierto...a lo de marketplace de Phore, comentar que el otro día ví un marketplace para productos de lujo...a ver si consigo encontrarlo de nuevo. 


*@San Stalin* El gasto en criptos está en pañales y sin duda, queda mucha hoxtia que darse...pero hay muchos recursos y se irán disponiendo y perfeccionando ( aunque su funcionamiento no se dé en un paralelismo respecto al caduco fiat , que cada vez es más historia ).

Los escrows, lempresas con puntos de entrega garantizado conforme a acuerdo, financieras que mitiguen volatilidades... irán entrando. Y te insisto en que comparando las criptos con los actuales y pasados modos de pago, no te llegará la respuesta.


----------



## davitin (20 Mar 2018)

Proyectos como zilliqa son para comprar 1000 unidades con 40 pavos, ahora que vale 4 centavos, y guardarlos en un cajón y olvidarse...lo mismo en 2 años, con un marketcap de billones, se ha marcado un "ethereum", ha hecho un x1000 y tienes 100.000 dólares con una inversión mínima con mínimo riesgo....y si ha caído al sumidero de la cripto-historia pues solo perdiste 40 pavos.


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Podría ser



Por cierto que acerté de pleno la vuelta (los relojes parados aciertan 2 veces al día...y tal), el comentario pasó totalmente desapercibido :XX:


----------



## silverwindow (20 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Proyectos como zilliqa son para comprar 1000 unidades con 40 pavos, ahora que vale 4 centavos, y guardarlos en un cajón y olvidarse...lo mismo en 2 años, con un marketcap de billones, se ha marcado un "ethereum", ha hecho un x1000 y tienes 100.000 dólares con una inversión mínima con mínimo riesgo....y si ha caído al sumidero de la cripto-historia pues solo perdiste 40 pavos.



el supply es enorme 12.600.000.000 ZIL


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Por si no lo sabes...que seguro sí sabes. Hay más mercados que el Nasdaq o el IBEX, mercados como el ruso que han visto como su divisa se depreciaba hace unos meses un 50% sin despeinarse, al igual que los activos de su bolsa referenciados en $.
> 
> Te hablo de Rusia que es un país europeo, pero hay docenas de mercados con volatilidades normalizadas a $ que nada envidian al BTC.
> 
> ...



Actualmente siempre que una moneda se deprecia, sea en Nigeria o en Putinlandia, es debido a que sus usuarios *se largan a usar el dollar*.

Por que? Porque es una moneda fuertemente regulada y respaldada por el mayor ejercito de la Historia.

La gente quiere eso para sus ahorros: una moneda inamovible y segura para poder dormir tranquilos. No hay mas tu tia, *si el btc continua subiendo y bajando de esta manera*, nadie estara dispuesto a usarlo para otra cosa que para especular.

Pero vamos, en el momento en que el dollar o el euro se deprecien un 50% de golpe por la razon que quieras explicarme te va a dar igual tener bitcoins, francos suizos o el retrete forrado en oro. Lo unico que te va a servir es tener el perimetro de tu casa defendido por Brownings M2 y suficientes latunes como para resistir hasta que no quede nadie vivo por fuera.


----------



## davitin (20 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> el supply es enorme 12.600.000.000 ZIL



Si, bueno yo hablo de un posible futuro a varios años vista, con un marketcap de varios billones de dólares...osea, a ver, en plan "compro sin pretensiones pero...y si...?"...cuatro perras y para el cajón.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> tiña :
> 
> 1.
> Enfermedad infecciosa y contagiosa de la piel, causada por hongos parásitos, que se caracteriza por producir escamas y costras amarillentas que despiden un olor peculiar; afecta sobre todo al cuero cabelludo y, en ocasiones, produce la caída del cabello.
> ...



*tiñoso*, sa



Spoiler



Del lat. tineōsus* 'lleno de polillas', 'agusanado'.*

1. adj. Que padece tiña. U. t. c. s.

2. adj. coloq. *Escaso, miserable y ruin*. U. t. c. s.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ruin*

De ruina.

1. adj.* Vil, bajo y despreciable*.

2. adj. Pequeño, desmedrado y humilde.

3. adj. Dicho de una persona: *Baja, de malas costumbres y procedimientos*.

4. adj. *Dicho de una costumbre o de una cosa: mala*.

5. adj. *Mezquino y avariento*.

6. adj. Dicho de un animal: *Falso y de malas mañas*.

___________________________________________

*tiñoso*

Sinónimos : *mugriento, sucio, guarro, piojoso
mezquino, miserable, roñoso, ruin, avaro*

Antónimos: generoso , limpio, pulcro

'*tiñoso'* aparece también en las siguientes entradas:
*sarnoso *

fig. *envidioso*

*Algunos refranes con tiñoso*

si la envidia fuera tiña, ¡cuántos tiñosos habría!
huye del amigo enviDioso, como del tiñoso
sea, que el tiñoso por pez venga
si la envidia fuera tiña, ¡cuantos tiñosos habría!
si la envidia fuese tiña, ¡qué de tiñosos habría!


----------



## plus ultra (20 Mar 2018)

Veo que os preocupa mucho la volatilidad de BTC (y a quien no),pero yo creo si si su uso llega a "generalizase" seria suficiente como han comentado un 10-20% su precio se autorregulara,para los que confiamos como yo y vamos a largo, lo veo asi esto solo acaba de empezar (10 años) y la volatilidad es algo normal.

Hoy en dia salvo algunos abueletes todos sabemos si un productos o servicio esta bien por 100€ no nos ponemos a hacer conversiones a pesetas (la rubia) pues bien llegado el momento sabremos automaticamente si tal o cual asunto por 100 satoshis nos interesa continuaremos con volatilidad pero sera mucho menor y asumible.

Como he dicho para mi el tema de la volatilidad es pasajero y otra cosa a veces metemos la pata un poco con estar comparando las cotizaciones de las criptos con $ si estas fueron compradas con BTC.


----------



## bubbler (20 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2018)

Normal que los dinosaurios de las RRSS no quieran dar cuartelillo NO A LAS CRIPTOS, como dice el tiñoso amedrentaburras , que ha oído campanas y con eso le vala para su gili-FUD...sino a la CRIPTOGRAFÍA:

El rol de ENIGMA , cada vez más claro, ambicioso e inexorable. Este NO es un proyecto cualquiera.

Why Blockchain Alone Can

Cañí en spoiler (tocho)



Spoiler



*
Facebook está roto.
*
Lo sabemos desde hace mucho tiempo. Sabíamos que los datos de los usuarios habían sido explotados y amenazados mucho antes de que estallara la noticia de Cambridge Analytica. Sabíamos que Facebook desviaba nuestros datos privados, transfiriendo valor de individuos a instituciones. Sabemos que han tergiversado sus propios datos a los especialistas en marketing. Sabemos que han roto varias leyes.

Sin embargo, no hemos sabido qué hacer al respecto. Las llamadas para salir de Facebook no han afectado el crecimiento del usuario. Con cada falla, afirmamos: "Esta vez es diferente". Y sin embargo, no lo es. Facebook es adictivo y la presión social es fuerte.

"[Facebook] es tremendamente costoso en términos de privacidad perdida y efectivo gastado para robar esa privacidad. Es la herramienta perfecta para los especialistas en marketing, un paraíso generado por los usuarios que ahora es manejado por demonios ". John Biggs

Perdimos la fe de que Facebook puede arreglarse de alguna manera. Su negocio depende de esta explotación sistemática de datos. Para convencer a los usuarios de que pasen de Facebook, necesitamos crear sistemas significativamente mejores, utilizando nuevas tecnologías y nuevos incentivos. Necesitamos crear sistemas que estén más descentralizados.

Cuando pensamos en tecnologías descentralizadas, a menudo pensamos en blockchains: sistemas distribuidos que se destacan en el seguimiento de transacciones y eventos. Pero para problemas como Facebook, donde la privacidad y la seguridad de los datos están amenazadas, blockchain puede no ser la respuesta que creemos que es.

Entonces, ¿por qué Facebook está tan roto? ¿Cómo puede blockchain ayudarnos a construir? Pero lo más importante, ¿dónde falla blockchain? ¿Y qué necesitamos para crear soluciones reales?

*Los peligros de la centralización*

Bitcoin y Blockchain surgieron como una respuesta directa a la crisis financiera que comenzó en 2007. La crisis fue el resultado de un sistema bancario centralizado, instituciones "demasiado grandes para fracasar" y derivados opacos que casi destruyeron la economía global. Bitcoin era un sistema financiero descentralizado, una respuesta a los peligros de los bancos enloquecidos. El bloque de genes de Bitcoin incluso hace referencia a rescates bancarios.

Ahora enfrentamos otra crisis: una crisis de datos. A primera vista, puede parecer menos catastrófico que la crisis financiera, pero tiene consecuencias nefastas para los usuarios que involuntariamente (o incluso voluntariamente) han participado. Y tiene la misma causa: instituciones excesivamente centralizadas y políticas y sistemas opacos.

Los bancos afirmaron que solo ellos podían valorar los complejos instrumentos financieros, como los valores respaldados por hipotecas que conformaban sus abultadas carteras. Resultó que nadie podía valorarlos. Alegaron proteger los fondos de los clientes. No podían proteger sus propios negocios. Ellos fallaron.

Facebook, y otras plataformas centralizadas que convierten nuestros datos personales en espacios publicitarios, en esencia afirman que solo se puede confiar en ellos para encontrar y extraer valor de nuestros datos. Ellos afirman que solo ellos están calificados para protegerlo. Y ahora es obvio que están fallando.

No hay ningún incentivo para que Facebook corrija sus políticas, más allá de la intervención del gobierno. Es "Demasiado grande para fracasar". Es la compañía de medios sociales más grande, compuesta por las plataformas de medios sociales más grandes. Al tejer su camino en nuestro tejido social, Facebook creó una relación parasitaria, no simbiótica con los usuarios. Masticó nuestros datos y nos ahuecó. Y cuando se sobrepasa, comenzó a filtrar nuestros datos a partes no confiables. Probablemente giró al menos una elección.

Estamos viviendo en una era desafiante. Estamos empezando a comprender cómo se utilizan nuestros datos sin nuestro consentimiento y conocimiento, a expensas de nuestra propia privacidad y, a veces, nuestras democracias. En una era en la que llamamos datos al "petróleo digital", la centralización del acceso a los datos presenta amenazas significativas. Merecemos respuestas a las preguntas: ¿quién tiene control sobre nuestros datos, quién tiene acceso a nuestros datos, cómo se utilizan nuestros datos? Necesitamos una solución real para la privacidad y seguridad de los datos.

Bitcoin fue una respuesta a un sistema financiero que funcionó extremadamente bien para un grupo extremadamente pequeño de personas, pero que dañó a la mayoría de la sociedad. Facebook funciona muy bien para Facebook, pero no para nosotros. Y esto, por supuesto, es por diseño.

La crisis financiera aún persiste. Ahora la crisis de los datos está aquí. ¿Cómo responderemos, antes de que sea demasiado tarde?

*Una solución descentralizada para la privacidad*

Es tentador mirar la crisis de los datos y pensar, "blockchain puede resolver esto". Y sí, para responder a las crisis causadas por la centralización excesiva, necesitamos más descentralización. Pero cuando miramos más de cerca, vemos que blockchain no es la solución descentralizada que necesitamos.

Hay elementos de la crisis de datos que las cadenas de bloques pueden abordar. Los Blockchains aportan transparencia y corrección a los sistemas. Podríamos haber visto públicamente con quién comparte Facebook nuestros datos y con qué fines. Podríamos haber identificado cómo se crearon las cámaras de eco en la plataforma de Facebook.

Sin embargo, blockchain no pudo haber evitado la mayor parte de esta crisis. Entidades como Cambridge Analytica aún habrían accedido a nuestros datos, nuestros "me gusta" y nuestra red. Habrían encontrado formas de difundir mensajes divisivos y ayudar a llevar a cabo una campaña de desinformación.

Esto se debe a que, aunque blockchain es excelente para la corrección y la transparencia, falla en la privacidad. Hoy, cuando se aplica blockchain al sistema financiero, vemos todas las transacciones que alguna vez tuvieron lugar. En un futuro donde hemos descentralizado las redes sociales, veremos todos los Me gusta, publicaciones y conexiones. En otras palabras, las cadenas de bloques por sí solas no pueden dar a las personas el control sobre sus propios datos.

Entonces, necesitamos una manera de darles a los individuos control sobre sus datos dentro de un sistema descentralizado. La respuesta no es blockchain: es un protocolo de privacidad completo que incluye una cadena de bloques. Utilizando métodos avanzados de criptografía, podemos potenciar a nuestra sociedad con datos, sin embargo, nos dan el control sobre dónde y cómo se utilizan nuestros datos. Esta área de la ciencia de la computación se llama computación segura.

En términos más comprensibles, el cálculo seguro se ocupa de la siguiente pregunta: ¿cómo podemos procesar información que no podemos ver, al tiempo que obtenemos conocimientos que hacen avanzar a nuestra sociedad? ¿Cómo podemos analizar datos sin exponer los datos en sí? Si bien esto suena como un enfoque de caja negra mágica, realmente funciona. Con los protocolos de privacidad, permitimos una verdadera descentralización, libre de los riesgos de los sistemas centralizados y más poderosa de lo que permite la cadena de bloques sola.

Podemos imaginar una red social descentralizada, donde los nodos pueden firmar contratos inteligentes para indicar la amistad. Las imágenes se pueden almacenar en IPFS y compartir de forma selectiva. Los podcasts de DotPodCast se pueden compartir a través de esta red. La base de datos subyacente que rastrea su actividad se puede almacenar en un nodo que ejecuta o distribuye a través de los nodos del protocolo de privacidad. Si un comerciante de OpenBazaar desea dirigirse a usted para publicidad, usted da su consentimiento para que sus datos puedan ser utilizados por contratos inteligentes que se desarrollen para la orientación. Incluso puede recuperar el valor de sus propios datos. Cuando todo esto sucede, una persona puede controlar realmente sus propios datos.

Es importante señalar que estamos a un par de años de tener una red social descentralizada en funcionamiento. También es importante tener en cuenta que estamos haciendo simplificaciones significativas arriba. Pero lo más importante, esta visión es realmente posible.

Esto es lo que pensamos en Enigma cuando visualizamos un futuro verdaderamente descentralizado. Imaginamos soluciones reales a la crisis de datos. Imaginamos ir más allá de Blockchain, usando computación segura y otras técnicas para construir mejores sistemas.

Lo que estamos creando es un protocolo de privacidad, una respuesta completa que es más que una cadena de bloques. Con Enigma, queremos construir un mejor Facebook, un mejor sistema financiero, una mejor solución de identidad, una mejor industria de la salud. Queremos crear e implementar las mejores tecnologías para crear un mundo mejor, más seguro y más sostenible, antes de que llegue la próxima crisis de datos.

¿Quieres aprender más? ¿Quieres construir con Enigma? ¿Quieres ayudarnos a crear soluciones reales? Aprenda cómo puede involucrarse a continuación. Juntos, podemos hacer un futuro verdaderamente descentralizado.


----------



## paketazo (20 Mar 2018)

Noticia para el maestro *clapham* sobre como la banca hunde el sistema crypto...

Liechtenstein citizens to be able to buy cryptocurrencies directly from the bank | Cryptos.com


----------



## Cakau (20 Mar 2018)




----------



## juli (20 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Noticia para el maestro *clapham* sobre como la banca hunde el sistema crypto...
> 
> Liechtenstein citizens to be able to buy cryptocurrencies directly from the bank | Cryptos.com



Han empezado hac 6 meses con BTC & ETH...ya les ha faltáo tiempo pa'perder el ojete con medio TOP.

Yo creo que sippp...que wele a boicot Castuzo y tal...


----------



## Cakau (20 Mar 2018)

*Juli* en el marketplace de Bitbay ya te puedes pillar un spinner y algún juego de la xbox. Es lo que hay por ahora

---------- Post added 20-mar-2018 at 20:31 ----------

Twitter


----------



## paketazo (20 Mar 2018)

Estaba mirando mis últimas entradas en OMG y Dash de ayer y anteayer, y si fuera egoísta ya tendría para las ruedas del lambo... pero bueno, como todo es humo, lo hago por no jugar a la play station o leer manga...como vosotros supongo.

Un saludo, y que la soberbia nunca nos convierta en lo que no queremos ser.

Humildad e información, lo demás, debería venir solo.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2018)

Cakau dijo:


> *Juli* en el marketplace de Bitbay ya te puedes pillar un spinner y algún juego de la xbox. Es lo que hay por ahora
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-mar-2018 at 20:31 ----------
> 
> Twitter



es nuevo ?

Todas las monedas deberían tener uno.No quieren uso REAL y distribucón ? ...pues pregona con el ejemplo,maifrén !

Si ej que... ::


----------



## plus ultra (20 Mar 2018)

Cakau dijo:


> *Juli* en el marketplace de Bitbay ya te puedes pillar un spinner y algún juego de la xbox. Es lo que hay por ahora
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-mar-2018 at 20:31 ----------
> 
> Twitter



"Afortunadamente" cada dia esta mas complicado destacar en el mundillo,parece buen proyecto y siguen su roadmap,wallet web,IOS y android pero con eso ya hay muchos por lo que si alguien no los "apadrina" tienen muy difícil sobrevivir.

Referente al market,te imaginas tener que descargarte algo para poder entrar en ebay,milanuncios,localbitcoin...


----------



## bmbnct (20 Mar 2018)

300M de tethers acaban de 'imprimir'...

Omni Explorer

Pump a la vista?


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (20 Mar 2018)

Ya hace mucho que no escribe por aquí trankos123 ,siempre buscaba chicharros .Acaba de salir uno en el marketcap de los que le gustarían.

NANJCOIN

Sólo para quien quiera jugársela, no la recomiendo a nadie que aún conserve su cordura en criptolandia.


----------



## species8472 (20 Mar 2018)

Se sabe algo de la reunión del G20?


----------



## Cakau (20 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> "Afortunadamente" cada dia esta mas complicado destacar en el mundillo,parece buen proyecto y siguen su roadmap,wallet web,IOS y android pero con eso ya hay muchos por lo que si alguien no los "apadrina" tienen muy difícil sobrevivir.
> 
> Referente al market,te imaginas tener que descargarte algo para poder entrar en ebay,milanuncios,localbitcoin...



Pues ahi te tengo que dar la razón.. si no es algo para tontos, no llegará a ningún lado. A ver que dirección toman. Pero no hay nada así en criptoworld


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (20 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> 300M de tethers acaban de 'imprimir'...
> 
> Omni Explorer
> 
> Pump a la vista?



Que no se os pase desapercibida la noticia del compi bmbnct .Puede ser,Ballenas a la vista!


----------



## orbeo (20 Mar 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Se sabe algo de la reunión del G20?



Estarán en el baño puliendo el tabique de platino


----------



## sabueXo (20 Mar 2018)

*TRIG*

TRIG : Masternodes, thorough elucidation ver.2.1e |


----------



## Polo_00 (20 Mar 2018)

Atención a esto que es muy importante!!!

España declara a Bitcoin exenta de IVA | Emprendedores | Cinco Días


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (20 Mar 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Atención a esto que es muy importante!!!
> 
> España declara a Bitcoin exenta de IVA | Emprendedores | Cinco Días



Ya van tomando posiciones, sin hacer ruido.

Edito: Así que de 2015... pues si que se lo toman con calma estos cabrones.


----------



## p_pin (20 Mar 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Atención a esto que es muy importante!!!
> 
> España declara a Bitcoin exenta de IVA | Emprendedores | Cinco Días



noticia del 2015


----------



## davitin (20 Mar 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Atención a esto que es muy importante!!!
> 
> España declara a Bitcoin exenta de IVA | Emprendedores | Cinco Días



No ves que la noticia es del 2015?


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> "Afortunadamente" cada dia esta mas complicado destacar en el mundillo,parece buen proyecto y siguen su roadmap,wallet web,IOS y android pero con eso ya hay muchos por lo que si alguien no los "apadrina" tienen muy difícil sobrevivir.
> 
> Referente al market,te imaginas tener que descargarte algo para poder entrar en ebay,milanuncios,localbitcoin...



Bueno...supongo que esas webs tiran de una base de datos centralizada...y la de un marketplace, de una blockchain descemtralizada...independiente de la de la moneda ( si se quiere evitar vincular pagos a wallets, no ? ).

Lo digo como hipótesis.

Creo que el marketplace de Phore lleva una wallet acoplada...pero que no es la tuya. La recibes en ésa,anonimizas con zerocoin...y te lo mandas a tu wallet privada.


----------



## plus ultra (20 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Bueno...supongo que esas webs tiran de una base de datos centralizada...y la de un marketplace, de una blockchain descemtralizada...independiente de la de la moneda ( si se quiere evitar vincular pagos a wallets, no ? ).
> 
> Lo digo como hipótesis.
> 
> Creo que el marketplace de Phore lleva una wallet acoplada...pero que no es la tuya. La recibes en ésa,anonimizas con zerocoin...y te lo mandas a tu wallet privada.



Si,incluso podrian agregarle un mail y mas cosas,pero que aporta al usuario medio que lo que suele buscar es la sencillez en su maxima exponencia,yo no le veo futuro pero quien sabe.




Facebook sigue cayendo en Bolsa y pierde más de 53.000 millones,el karma de las criptos haciendo de las suyas.


----------



## Polo_00 (20 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> No ves que la noticia es del 2015?



Lo vi tarde...y cuando quise borrarlo ya habíais escrito...sois demasiado rápidos para mi...:Baile:


----------



## juli (21 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Si,incluso podrian agregarle un mail y mas cosas,pero que aporta al usuario medio que lo que suele buscar es la sencillez en su maxima exponencia,yo no le veo futuro pero quien sabe.



Es más incómodo, sip...pero anónimo. Iwal que tener una wallet con claves, etc...o una cta corriente bankster.

Supongo que todo dependerá de que los productos tengan gancho. O el personal se anima...o será un erial. Ni idea de si empezarán ya con alguna empresa decentila, ni con qué sectores. Si hay variedad y buenos productos, la dinámica será la contraria a : "Aceptan criptos? "

Aquí las criptos se dan por descontado...a ver la oferta que proponen.


----------



## species8472 (21 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Si,incluso podrian agregarle un mail y mas cosas,pero que aporta al usuario medio que lo que suele buscar es la sencillez en su maxima exponencia,yo no le veo futuro pero quien sabe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Además le han dado justamente en algo que la Blockchain puede llegar a solucionar. Yo no creo en las casualidades, y es mucha casualidad que justo cuando facebook se pone combativo contra el BTC le aticen así. Zucky, esto te pasa por ir de listo ¿aún no has visto lo que tus amos quieren hacer? Leete de nuevo el economist de 1988 a ver si te queda claro y no molestes más a los mayores que a la siguiente te cierran la empresa


----------



## StalkerTlön (21 Mar 2018)

https://developers.nano.org/roadmap

Roadmap de Nano, todavía no lo he mirado bien.


----------



## silverwindow (21 Mar 2018)

El AT en cryptos es como el horoscopo, la gente necesita agarrarse a algo para tener la sensacion que puede predecir lo que pasara.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (21 Mar 2018)

Entonces,la conclusión es, que el 29 de Marzo el Bitcoin estará a 11200 dólares o Negrofuturo se comerá su propia..., lo que sea.


----------



## Ethan20 (21 Mar 2018)

Ayer parece que se filtraron los datos de la Ico de DFINITY en Icodrops

No sé si pretenden curar el cancer o viajar a a Marte , pero quieren capitalizar 3,5 bn. En la ico el precio sería de casi 7,5$, un 200X para los Seed y x3 para los inversores estratégicos. Solo sandrían a la venta un 10% de los tokens


----------



## Cakau (21 Mar 2018)

Parece que Enigma se anima

---------- Post added 21-mar-2018 at 10:58 ----------

Alguien a leído esto de Utrust? Parece interesante. Hacia tiempo que no entraba a leer sus avances, apenas tengo 50 euritos. 

Merchant
Merchants receive funds in the original cryptocurrency or directly in fiat currency. Afterwards, they can withdraw them to a bank account, keep it in their wallet or convert to another cryptocurrency.

Para comerciantes
Los comerciantes reciben fondos en la criptomoneda original o directamente en moneda fiduciaria. Después, pueden retirarlos a una cuenta bancaria, guardarlos en su billetera o convertirlos a otra criptomoneda.

Diga adiós a contracargos inconvenientes, fraudes con tarjetas de crédito y otros pagos fraudulentos. Con UTRUST , puede aceptar varias criptomonedas a la vez y cada pago recibido se puede convertir instantáneamente a moneda fiduciaria, lo que lo protege de la volatilidad del mercado.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Mar 2018)

A ver, bitcoin estuvo muy bien cuando salió pero no deja de ser una puta chapuza, no os dejéis engañar. Ahora se centran en el LN para hacer lo que ya se puede hacer con otras criptos sin sistemas offline. El tema del desmesurado consumo eléctrico de los mineros no se aborda ni se espera que se haga. Después viene el tema del crecimiento sin control del tamaño de la blockchain ¿Como lo solucionan? El único futuro de BTC es el de reserva de valor y con suerte.


----------



## davitin (21 Mar 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Ayer parece que se filtraron los datos de la Ico de DFINITY en Icodrops
> 
> No sé si pretenden curar el cancer o viajar a a Marte , pero quieren capitalizar 3,5 bn. En la ico el precio sería de casi 7,5$, un 200X para los Seed y x3 para los inversores estratégicos. Solo sandrían a la venta un 10% de los tokens



Que puta manía con llamar "billón" a "mil millones".

Un billón es un millón de millones, si queréis decir "billón" decid "billón americano".


----------



## juli (21 Mar 2018)

HAce un par de días, alguien afirmó que ENIGMA ( ENG ) iba a ser deslistada de Bittrex...y se preguntó en abse qué se afirmaba éso : podría confirmarse ?


----------



## thanthalas (21 Mar 2018)

Seria un error,van a deslitar 82,pero entre ellas no esta enigma.
Bittrex Plans to Remove 82 Delisted Token Wallets Violating Its Terms of Service | CryptoSlate


----------



## juli (21 Mar 2018)

thanthalas dijo:


> Seria un error,van a deslitar 82,pero entre ellas no esta enigma.
> Bittrex Plans to Remove 82 Delisted Token Wallets Violating Its Terms of Service | CryptoSlate



joder...ya me extrañaba a mí.

podría quien lo dijo apuntar algo ?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (21 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> HAce un par de días, alguien afirmó que ENIGMA ( ENG ) iba a ser deslistada de Bittrex...y se preguntó en abse qué se afirmaba éso : podría confirmarse ?



Teoricamente deslistan las que menos volumen mueven, en este caso esas 82, Enigma ni de lejos esta entre esas, según he podido leer en un foro english es para mejorar en seguridad , tener más "amplitud" en los servidores y monedas más punteras.

Delisting Process
Bittrex may delist a market or token without prior notice. Bittrex, in its discretion, may also publish its intention to delist a token or market in the future. Delisting notices will appear on the Bittrex website under the market page.

If a market or token is flagged in advance for removal, the date of removal generally will be the second Friday after notification. For example, if a market is flagged for removal on a Wednesday, the market will be removed the next Friday (+ 9 days from notification). Nevertheless, Bittrex reserves the right, in its sole discretion, to immediately delist a token or market if Bittrex believes circumstances warrant.


----------



## silverwindow (21 Mar 2018)

Van limpiando la morralla.


----------



## paketazo (21 Mar 2018)

*Clapham* eres un puto crack

Ahora elimina de la ecuación el fiat, y deja solo bienes, servicios y cryptos.

La rareza del fiat, será como la de los sestercios...solo para coleccionistas (utopía lejana a día de hoy)

Entiendo que para algunos resulta difícil, pero también era difícil dejar el efectivo en el banco hace 100 años, o esperar que un cajero escupiera dinero.

Si puedo pagar el café o comprar google con algoritmo, elimino el fiat de la ecuación.

Solo hace falta que un numero determinado de personas lo acepten, por eso el fiat es necesario en la primera etapa, para trasvasar supuesto valor real al algoritmo.

Una vez que se ha minado lo suficiente como para abastecer al sistema, no es preciso volver al fiat.

¿en que etapa estamos?

en una muy temprana, pues la gente piensa en convertir a fiat, no en los bienes y servicios que puede comprar directamente, ya que no existe esa opción de manera amplia.

Si esa opción llega a existir, el fiat sería desplazado de modo directo al numero de aceptantes.


----------



## Blackmoon (21 Mar 2018)

Oye Clapham, tus Golem siguen siendo tuyos, no?. Es decir, Bittrex sólo te los ha secuestrado hasta que pases por el aro de su cacicada sin derecho a retracto (retracto de tus golem de su exchange).Es así?.

O los ha puesto a su nombre?


----------



## juli (21 Mar 2018)

*paketazo*

Niego la mayor.

Es que las criptos son FIAT. Fiat privado...pero un ejercicio de fe como no hay 2. Que el tiñoso lo obvie cuando anda achicharrando al personal kalasnikov mode con que han compráo humo por yates tiene kojonex... Calidá de trolleo que se dice & tal...

Lo que no son es cofettí...pero fiat ? 100% ( insisto...privado - aunque éso es sólo el escalón actual , que todo se andará - ).

Por cierto...Phore ( un 80 y pico % arriba hace un rato respecto al suelo de la caída anterior ...a la altura de las revalorizaciones TOP de este tramo alcista actual ) tenía que pasar la gorra por su aportación al bien común. Bienes y sevricios por criptos es algo que tenía que ser responsabilidá de cualquier depto de Marketing en una blockchain que se precie a día de hoy. 

Sólo con éso...empezaba la erosión del fiat castuzo DE FACTO. No dicen que hay chopocientas mil proyectos y que sobran y tal y tal ?...pues que se pongan a currar y veríamos.


----------



## silverwindow (21 Mar 2018)

como esta ICON no?
modafaca se me ha escapado...


----------



## kudeiro (21 Mar 2018)

otra vez el BTC para abajo, ahora que pasa, tienen gripe los Winkelboss?

A todo esto, alguna vez hablasteis algo de Cryptoping? Es una empresa que empezó como ICO que se dedica a dar señales, pero no como estos grupos de panchitos del telegram y sus grupos VIP, estos dan señales basadas en aumentos de volumen de trading del token X del exchange Y. Tienen el plan gratis, donde imagino que las señales son algo mas tarde de que las detecten y solo por telegram, y luego el plan de pago donde disponen de API, que es lo que mas me interesa, ya que te mandan la señal al endpoint que digas, donde por programación puedes decidir que hacer con ella.
Otra cosa buena es que no van de gurus, te avisan de lo que hay pero no te dicen cuando entrar ni cuando salir.
Alguien lo ha usado?


----------



## orbeo (21 Mar 2018)

kudeiro dijo:


> otra vez el BTC para abajo, ahora que pasa, tienen gripe los Winkelboss?
> 
> A todo esto, alguna vez hablasteis algo de Cryptoping? Es una empresa que empezó como ICO que se dedica a dar señales, pero no como estos grupos de panchitos del telegram y sus grupos VIP, estos dan señales basadas en aumentos de volumen de trading del token X del exchange Y. Tienen el plan gratis, donde imagino que las señales son algo mas tarde de que las detecten y solo por telegram, y luego el plan de pago donde disponen de API, que es lo que mas me interesa, ya que te mandan la señal al endpoint que digas, donde por programación puedes decidir que hacer con ella.
> Otra cosa buena es que no van de gurus, te avisan de lo que hay pero no te dicen cuando entrar ni cuando salir.
> Alguien lo ha usado?



Yo lo usé al principio antes que lo pasaran a ser de pago.

Te llegan señales generadas por aumento de volumen. Te dice el ticker, precio, volumen, número de aviso, etc...

Al final me lo quité, por que claro, cuando todo subía a la vez imagínate, más de 1000 tokens subiendo y la mayoría chicharros inmundos de los que te pones a ver y solo están en exchanges sidosos, tooooooodo el puto día recibiendo avisos sin parar.

Creo que se puede configurar y seleccionar los tokens que quieras.

Si le sabes sacar provecho puede ser rentable, no deja de ser un bot que manda avisos cuando aumenta el volumen.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Mar 2018)

“Why we chose NEO over Ethereum”

Why we chose NEO over Ethereum


----------



## kudeiro (21 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo lo usé al principio antes que lo pasaran a ser de pago.
> 
> Te llegan señales generadas por aumento de volumen. Te dice el ticker, precio, volumen, número de aviso, etc...
> 
> ...



La idea es esa, en su panel de control configuras solo los tokens y exchanges de los que quieres recibir la señal, ahora que las cosas no van tan bien ya son menos señales. Por ejemplo solo de Binance puedes recibir 10 al día, de Bittrex u otros envían más. Pero lo interesante es que te mandan las señales al endpoint que digas (en la versión de pago). Yo no he visto nadie más que ofrezca este servicio, te permite por programación hacer lo que sea con esa señal. Al enviarte el volumen, token, % de aumento etc.. ya puedes hacer un filtro previo y tener en cuenta solo las que cumplan ciertos parametros. 
Yo por ejemplo tengo experiencia con la librería ccxt, por lo que facilmente puedes hacer ordenes de compra inmediatas nada mas recibir la señal, y luego ir analizando velas cada x minutos para ver donde salir. No todos los exchanges dan velas en el api, pero Binance y Bittrex sí, por ejemplo.
Como proyecto para entretenerse estaría bien, además la versión de pago no es excesivamente cara, son 20 dolares al mes creo recordar que se pagan en su crypto "PING".


----------



## bmbnct (21 Mar 2018)

Pablo Escobar’s brother has launched his own cryptocurrency: Diet Bitcoin (DDX)

Pablo Escobar


----------



## Kukulkam (21 Mar 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Pablo Escobar’s brother has launched his own cryptocurrency: Diet Bitcoin (DDX)
> 
> Pablo Escobar



No lo se Rick , parece SCAM::


----------



## juli (21 Mar 2018)

Halluda hamijos !!!

EN la wallet ligera - Stargazer - de stelar lumens...cómo se encuentra el MEMO ( código adjuntoa la address para enviar a Binance, Buittrex, etc )

Grace mile.


----------



## bmbnct (21 Mar 2018)

Bug de Coinbase que permitía recompensarse a uno mismo con ETH ilimitados

Coinbase bug made it possible to reward yourself with unlimited Ethereum


----------



## sabueXo (21 Mar 2018)

¿Qué opináis de Boscoin?

BOSCOIN

Parece que suena fuerte por ahí.


----------



## san_miguel (21 Mar 2018)

Dash Core presenta patente para evitar usos maliciosos de su plataforma Evolution | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (21 Mar 2018)

Dentro en Dubaicoin...[/url]


----------



## davitin (21 Mar 2018)

Como veis a pareto en un futuro? Parece que ha repuntado algo.


----------



## Pirro (22 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> No es el papel higienico en Cuba , que te lo ponen a 1 $ y lo compras , a 2 $ y protestas pero lo compras , a 3 $ gritas , pataleas , insultas al
> dependiente , pero lo compras ... a 4 $ le das una ostia al dependiente
> viene la policia pero lo compras ...



Sólo esto merece un mísero thanks


----------



## Alotrópico (22 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Dentro en DUbaiCoin. DBIX.
> 
> Hacía tiempo que quería y no lo hacía por una u otra razón. EL panfleto a seguir ha tenido su parte de culpa.
> 
> ...



Ésta me hace gracia porque amigos que casi ni saben lo que es Bitcoin me han venido presas del fomo que cómo pueden comprar jaja
La verdad que viendo los precios de los últimos meses no parece mala opción


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2018)

Alotrópico dijo:


> Ésta me hace gracia porque amigos que casi ni saben lo que es Bitcoin me han venido presas del fomo que cómo pueden comprar jaja
> La verdad que viendo los precios de los últimos meses no parece mala opción
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Según el artículo adjunto, los titulares de esta blockchain , ArabianChain, están al frente con la administración estatal para canalizar todos los servicios posibles por blockchain.

Recuerdo que ya comenté desde verano algo con Divad , y él estuvo dentro...pero no tenían nada, ni wallet ni gaitas ( está prevista para este QT1 ). Por otro lado...supply clitoridiano y un 90y pico % de rebajón respecto a ATH.

Ahora, a pillar la wallet y palomitax. Ninguna prisa con ésta.


----------



## tixel (22 Mar 2018)

Parece que el 26 sacan el petroyuan y por tanto las compras en petroleo con yuanes redimibes en oro. El USD se va al guano y las cripto y el oro to the moon. ¿o no?


----------



## silverwindow (22 Mar 2018)

Alotrópico dijo:


> Ésta me hace gracia porque amigos que casi ni saben lo que es Bitcoin me han venido presas del fomo que cómo pueden comprar jaja
> La verdad que viendo los precios de los últimos meses no parece mala opción




Fuera de aqui la gente solo conoce bitcoin.
Ni etherum ni na.Neo es el protagonista de matrix.

Lo curioso es que yo diria que el 99%sabe lo q es bitcoin,es una marca muy muy conocida.Otra cosa es que compren.


----------



## djun (22 Mar 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Parece que el 26 sacan el petroyuan y por tanto las compras en petroleo con yuanes redimibes en oro. El USD se va al guano y las cripto y el oro to the moon. ¿o no?



Supongo que subirán las criptos, el oro y la plata.


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2018)

tixel dijo:


> Parece que el 26 sacan el petroyuan y por tanto las compras en petroleo con yuanes redimibes en oro. El USD se va al guano y las cripto y el oro to the moon. ¿o no?



No. Éso son concatenaciones de vídeos conspiranoicos del youtube de las que saldría poco más que un villancico madmaxista para párvulos. Algo minimamente cercano a lo que comentas sería un complicadísimo encaje de bolillos a nivel global con un trillón de matices absolutamente capitales...

Algún link a lo que comentas, por favor ?

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 09:49 ----------




djun dijo:


> Supongo que subirán las criptos, el oro y la plata.



Ése es un escenario más que probable independientemente de lo que quoteas...pero erigirlo sobre las premisas apuntadas, una trampa en toda regla para gente que oiga campanas sin saber de dónde vienen.

Al loro , muy al loro con esas reglas de 3 de barra de bar.

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 10:38 ----------




> Dentro en Dubai coin...





Por cierto...olvidé mencionar que el empujón final para ArabianChain & DUbaiCoin me llegó desde el seguimiento a Jibrel Network, proyecto de mi total preferencia para este 2018.

Aquí un interesantísimo artículo 

https://www.zawya.com/mena/en/story/Jibrel_Network_announces_strategic_partnership_with_the_SEED_Group-ZAWYA20180311065811/

y ya en googliano :


Traductor de Google

*Jibrel Network anuncia una asociación estratégica con el Grupo SEED*

La oficina privada de Sheikh Saeed Bin Ahmed Al Maktoum, para lanzar jCash en los EAU y la región de MENA, una solución para cerrar la brecha entre las criptomonedas y los mercados tradicionales


Trayendo una regulación muy necesaria a las criptomonedas, *jCash* ahora está disponible para que las entidades autorizadas, los reguladores y los gobiernos piloteen en todo el mundo las transacciones optimizadas.

Como parte de la prueba piloto, *jAED se lanzará primero y luego será seguido por jUSD y jKRW. La hoja de ruta incluye agregar jGBP, jCHF, jCNY, jJPY, jRUB y jEUR*

*Dubai, Emiratos Árabes Unidos - Jibrel Network, el primer protocolo descentralizado para almacenar y realizar transacciones con activos financieros tradicionales en ethereum blockchain*, anunció hoy su asociación con el Grupo SEED, un grupo de empresas diversificadas, propiedad y presidido por The Private Office of Sheikh Saeed Bin Ahmed Al Maktoum para pilotar y desarrollar jCash en los EAU. jCash es el primer lanzamiento de los activos financieros tokenizados de Jibrel Network, que combina la eficiencia de la tecnología blockchain con las regulaciones financieras existentes y las reglas del mundo real. La sociedad utilizará su red de instituciones financieras autorizadas para llevar liquidez institucional al blockchain, en forma de jCash.

jCash, la solución criptográfica de Jibrel Network, que logra un equilibrio único entre la descentralización y el cumplimiento, ayuda a desbloquear los beneficios revolucionarios que hacen posible los contratos inteligentes y la tecnología blockchain, al tiempo que aborda su volatilidad y falta de regulación.

Si bien los contratos inteligentes han comenzado a impregnar los servicios financieros, siguen siendo muy limitados debido a la volatilidad de las criptomonedas en las que confían. Como resultado, la adopción institucional se ha limitado a unos pocos usuarios iniciales. *Con jCash y las monedas cripto-fiat estables que proporciona, la tecnología de contrato inteligente se puede utilizar para facilitar las transacciones en nuestra vida cotidiana, desde pagos de hipoteca hasta transferencias de propiedad*.

Como parte de la prueba piloto, jAED se lanzará primero y luego será seguido por jUSD y jKRW. La hoja de ruta incluye agregar jGBP, jCHF, jCNY, jJPY, jRUB y jEUR.

Al describir la importancia de lanzar jCash desde Dubai, Yazan Barghuthi, CEO y cofundador de Jibrel Network dijo: "La visión del príncipe heredero de Dubai, Sheikh Hamdan, de tener a Dubai como la capital del mundo para 2020 creó una ola de iniciativas del sector público y privado enfocadas en la adopción de Blockchain. Esto dará resultados generosamente en el futuro, ya que ayudará a Dubai a consolidar su posición como líder en la evolución de la Web 3.0 y la tecnología Distributed Ledger ".

Hisham Al Gurg, CEO de The Private Office of Sheikh Saeed Al Maktoum, dijo: "Apreciamos el valor de jCash y vemos potencial para la adopción masiva en la región. Esperamos apoyar a Jibrel Network como socio estratégico para establecer una presencia en los EAU y en la región MENA ".

Al comentar sobre la asociación, Talal Tabbaa, cofundador de Jibrel Network, dijo: "Nos sentimos verdaderamente honrados de asociarnos con SEED Group para lanzar jCash en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos y en toda la región. Estamos muy contentos de anunciar que jCash se está probando y mejorando en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, que ha estado presente en la adopción de la tecnología y la innovación como un pilar clave en su visión para el futuro. Con productos como jCash, estamos empoderando a los gobiernos, los reguladores y las empresas de todo el mundo con la tecnología y la infraestructura para construir las redes financieras del futuro ".

jCash ahora está disponible para ser pilotado por entidades autorizadas, reguladores y gobiernos de todo el mundo. Al usar jCash, las transacciones en el mundo real pueden beneficiarse de la transparencia, la eficiencia y la responsabilidad que ofrecen los contratos inteligentes y la tecnología de contabilidad distribuida, lo que permite un mejor almacenamiento, transacción, seguimiento y monitoreo del valor.

Al ser una solución oportuna a los desafíos de la industria, jCash ayudará a integrar blockchain con la economía tradicional.

Lanzada el año pasado por emprendedores del Medio Oriente y más allá, a saber, Yazan Barghuthi, Victor Mezrin y Talal Tabbaa, *Jibrel Network ha asegurado más de USD 3,2 millones en fondos de inversores regionales e internacionales, incluidos TaaS Fund, Tech Squared, Aurora Partners, Arabian Chain durante la venta anticipada del token público en septiembre de 2017. Como parte de su asociación con el Grupo SEED, Jibrel Network tiene como objetivo incluir activos financieros valorados en USD 250 millones, además de los USD 30 millones recaudados para actuar como liquidez para jCash.*


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Mar 2018)

Bueno, demos gracias que tenemos salud y eso...mejor me criogenizo hasta 2100...::


----------



## bubbler (22 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (22 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> INS está dentro de EEA.



Donde has visto eso?
Esto son palabras mayores amigo


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2018)

Litecoin sigue bajando menos que BTC.


----------



## bubbler (22 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2018)

A ver i alguien puede echar un cable, que estoy en pleno proceso.

Alguien usa BIBOX ???

Qué cojones es REMARK ??? ( Me pide eso en un campo, además de la address de destino y el importe - para withdraval - )




*edito*

Pues debe ser una expecie de "concepto" obligatorio y aceptar cualquier cosa, menos que esté vacío.

La primera vez que lo veo.


----------



## bubbler (22 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (22 Mar 2018)

puta vida tete


----------



## san_miguel (22 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Para mi que soy marujo, habrá 105 millones de BTCs; 84 con nombre LTC y 21 con nombre BTC; los LTCs pueden hacer lo mimso que los BTCs incluso algo más, y más barato.
> 
> No entiendo cómo es que los de "color" LTC valen 50/60 veces menos que los de color BTC.
> 
> ...



Compañero te voy a dar otro quebradero de cabeza, estudia bien esta... a 1/3 del precio de LTC y de la misma cadena de BTC.

Decred - Autonomous Digital Currency

¿Cómo se diferencia Decred a Bitcoin?

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 11:48 ----------

En enero de 2017 valía 0,5 usd...ahora 50, es decir 100x. si baja a 40, es buena zona de compra.


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Para mi que soy marujo, habrá 105 millones de BTCs; 84 con nombre LTC y 21 con nombre BTC; los LTCs pueden hacer lo mimso que los BTCs incluso algo más, y más barato.
> 
> No entiendo cómo es que los de "color" LTC valen 50/60 veces menos que los de color BTC.
> 
> ...



La enésima oportunidá, que la zumbada de 4 a 15/20 fue prematura y puntual...pero LTC ha estado flotando buena parte del año pasado en torno a los ventipico... y haluego a los 50...y éso ante los ojos de todos en el hilo. De hecho, éso la hacía cojonuda para ahorrar : Que zumbaba en seco y podías salir de compritas sin que volvieras de los metesacas a recuperar posiciñón a doble precio ( que era el perfil ETH-Dash ). La coyuntura que se vocea ahora cambiaría ese perfil .

De cualquier modo, LN debe mostrar que funciona. Con nuevas piedas filosofales rrrrefinitivas cada 2 meses no vamos a ninguna parte...y la nueva moneda central mundal no sólo no es fácil de aclarar...sino más que cuestionable como tal, ya que aparte de obviar una ETH a la que le hacían coros hace 3 telediarios hasta los niuños cantores de Viena, y que , en principio, tendría TODA la hinjiniería genética precisa para ello y desatar un asalto al sector con las peores - mejores - connivencias , lo que parece segurísimo es que este 2018 va a traer seguro compatibilidá entre blockchains ...y éso minimizaría protagonismos piniculeros . Probablemente la nueva moneda mundial serán LAS CRIPTOS y el nuevo cajón, Shitland. Yo no estoy tan seguro de que "casi todo desaparezca" ...lo que creo es que todo fluirá a uno/unos cuantos puntos de referencia.


Que LTC llegue a chopomil...por qué no ? ...pero que sea la cuadratura del círculo en Shitland...una largada como otra cualquiera. Y un poquito jarto de todo éso : Lo que está clarísimo que hay en Shitland , y más cuanto más tiempo pasas dentro, son aportes de todos los colores y valía.

Personalmente, creo que el día que hable el hobbit, veremos lo importante que era su silencio.

*edito : * Y , por cierto...lo mejor de ahorrar en LTC ...es que era un JODL...que no era JODL ( Como tantos Jodls, que de la ortodoxia que se desprende de tu alusión a ello, varias veces te lo he dicho ya , tiene lo que cada cual quiera imprimirle - en el hilo, es más "marca de la casa" AHORRAR en tus coins...las que prefieras ).

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 12:58 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> puta vida tete



...pasa puéssss ???


----------



## Venganza. (22 Mar 2018)

acabo de descubrir el secreto para hacerme rico, es muy facil, solo hay que hacer lo contrario de lo q aconsejan en este hilo


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2018)

Phore, Dubaicoin y Mybit...en verde durante el barrido...y entre el 4 y el 9 y ico de subida.

Ai bida despuhés del top100 , tete...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (22 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Phore, Dubaicoin y Mybit...en verde durante el barrido...y entre el 4 y el 9 y ico de subida.
> 
> Ai bida despuhés del top100 , tete...



Y MyBit ell 31 Marzo sale en nuevos exchanges .



Entre otras cosas..


----------



## silverwindow (22 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Phore, Dubaicoin y Mybit...en verde durante el barrido...y entre el 4 y el 9 y ico de subida.
> 
> Ai bida despuhés del top100 , tete...



si habra que empezar a mirar cosillas,hay q espabilar 

storm me hace tilin,fue brutalment epumpeada y ahora esta comatosa pero con volumen


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Y MyBit ell 31 Marzo sale en nuevos exchanges .
> 
> 
> 
> Entre otras cosas..



La nueva delegación de marketing hace cosillas. Este finde, un meet up en un Pub de Manchester ( poca cosa, pero muestra que se molestan - los de marketing son de Amsterdam -). Sacaron la panfletada que colgué en inglés y castellano ( muy buena exposición del funcionamiento del token ) ...cualquier toque de diseño empieza a dejar de parecer hecho por un sobrinito de 15 tacos...en fin... BIEN. Y no lvidemos que la plataforma sale antes de verano.

Ese supply es Horo puro, maifrén. Como caiga algún exchange decentillo, va a zumbar que lo fíxpax.




silverwindow dijo:


> si habra que empezar a mirar cosillas,hay q espabilar
> 
> storm me hace tilin,fue brutalment epumpeada y ahora esta comatosa pero con volumen



De las ceroceristas...STORM es la que más me llamaba. SI me da tiempo a cerrar cosillas que tengo pendiente...creo que podría pillarla de cerocerista de referencia. Ya contarás..


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (22 Mar 2018)

He visto por ahí detrás que algún compi todavía no se cree lo del Petro-Yuan,que piensa que es una conspiranoia. Aquí dejo uno de tantos enlaces que hay por Google. 
How China Is About to Shake Up the Oil Futures Market - Bloomberg

Como dije hace unos días ésto puede suponer un cambio de paradigma en la economía mundial. Pero no será de golpe, claro, el 26 entra ya en acción el Petro-Yuan y poco a poco se van a ir incorporando países que ya han declarado que lo usarán y dejarán a un lado el Petro-Dolar americano.Rusia,India,Irán...,muchos dólares se venderán y muchos Yuanes se comprarán, estamos hablando de mercados enormes, gigantes. El valor del dólar caerá y los inversores buscarán mejores sitios donde meter la pasta. Oro, plata, ¿criptos?... y además en el criptomundo el tether Usa, perderá valor, así que a algún sitio tendrá que ir todo ése money...


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> He visto por ahí detrás que algún compi todavía no se cree lo del Perro-Yuan,que piensa que es una conspiranoia. Aquí dejo uno de tantos enlaces que hay por Google.
> How China Is About to Shake Up the Oil Futures Market - Bloomberg
> 
> Como dije hace unos días ésto puede suponer un cambio de paradigma en la economía mundial. Pero no será de golpe, claro, el 26 entra ya en acción el Petro-Yuan y poco a poco se van a ir incorporando países que ya han declarado que lo usarán y dejarán a un lado el Petro-Dolar americano.Rusia,India,Irán...,muchos dólares se venderán y muchos Yuanes se comprarán, estamos hablando de mercados enormes, gigantes. El valor del dólar caerá y los inversores buscarán mejores sitios donde meter la pasta. Oro, plata, ¿criptos?... y además en el criptomundo el tether Usa, perderá valor, así que a algún sitio tendrá que ir todo ése money...



Correcto...y como NO puede ser de otro modo, ambiguo...

Como supongo que te refieres a mí, apuntar que lo que yo he dicho era que soltar ese "pack cerrado" era como enlazar 4 youtubes conspiranoicos . Y sigo las filigranas petro-fiat-metaleras de los BRICS desde hace años...pero SIN MATICES ,actores, timmings, tipos de respaldo real de esas materias primas... esa conversa es muy piniculera y papel mojado ( y fuente de no pocas conclusiones erradas ).


----------



## san_miguel (22 Mar 2018)

Otro proyecto que parece interesante es ShopiaTX, ¿alguien lo conoce o lo ha estudiado a fondo?


----------



## Piotr (22 Mar 2018)

Venganza. dijo:


> acabo de descubrir el secreto para hacerme rico, es muy facil, solo hay que hacer lo contrario de lo q aconsejan en este hilo



toda la razón,

aún me estoy descojonando del que decía que un eth valdría varios miles porque le comería terreno a bitcoin, que había que cambiar btc por eths porque el par eth/btc iba 2themoon (eso en plena subida, luego se calló)

o el amigo de los pivx (cuando estaba a 8-10) y ahora esta a 3 (antes de los pumps de finales de 2017)

o el que cada vez que subía btc decía que iba a corregir.. y claro al final acertó...

y las miles de recomendaciones de las cuales la mayoría han fallado estrepitosamente.. pero claro cuando una de esas miles sube tienen que reflotar el mensaje... para demostrar que son unos genios iluminados...

ahora parece que ltc será el nuevo btc... En fin, que hay que ser muy tonto para meter el dinero según el consejo de nadie (de este hilo y de cualquier sitio)

de todos modos a veces (y solo a veces) se leen cosas interesantes


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> toda la razón,
> 
> aún me estoy descojonando del que decía que un eth valdría varios miles porque le comería terreno a bitcoin, que había que cambiar btc por eths porque el par eth/btc iba 2themoon (eso en plena subida, luego se calló)
> 
> ...



Cuánto avinagráo y tontolojete hay suelto...y qué curioso es cómo se reconfortan sus miserias..es como mirar ratitas de laboratorio en sus jaulas . 

Aunque lo sabes de sobra, la tercera vez que te digo que yo he llegado a recomendar expresamente no pillar PIVX a quien quiera zumbar por su sitio. No te pongo un link para no currar por tí, idiota...pero es lo que hay. Igual que mi ÚNICA recomendación expresa hacia las purples era Pillar 50€ , para manejar el Zpiv, que está de coña. Y bueno...de ese pelo son los paraísos futuros que yo prometo...ya ves tú. ( pero va a ser que no encaja en tu ventiladorcito esparcemierda, berdá ? ).

Tras éso, y como sabes que cagaste y "algo hay que pintar", sI valían 3 ó 3.000 , las que yo pueda llevar...a tí qué cojones te importará, subnormal bilioso ?...  ::

...ya decirte que con purples a estos precios tienes una entrada de lujo en proyectos de puta madre, mucho mejor en muchas que entonces valían 10 veces más que ahora ..para qué ? Para hacerte un coágulo ? En fin...has sido tonto solito...y no hay nada más jodido de roer para un memo yolovalguista que éso...eh, maifrén ? En fin...acostúmbrate. Por tu bien.

Un puto zanks que se ha dado el cateto prepotente éste..y por un gráfico adiviniatorio...que no se cumplió : El paradigma del agradecimiento a la especie del acérrimo "antivisionario" , cágate, lorito...

Qué ganarás intentando demostrar que otra gente es más idiota que tú ? Iwalarte por abajo ?

Aprende a vivir . Bobo.


ah...e ignore de cráneo, por supuestón. Gracias por tus haportaziones...pero me da que yo no las voy a saber "saborear".


----------



## cryptoAdicto (22 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Mirad syscoin, una pasada, que web, que cosas hace, es lo mas de lo mas, lo era, pq fue top10, en el paleolitico. Era una de las grandes.Ahora esta en puesto 61.Que es como estar casi muerto por una coin "vieja" y de "bajada" , no nos engañemos.
> 
> La version cruda es que se quedaron la pasta y luego puesienron el automatico en modo "paripé". La venta de EOS me ha dado mal rollo.



Hola, yo creo que syscoin es un proyecto que ahora mismo merece mucho la pena. No se como era hace años ya que no llevo mucho en el mundillo de las cryptos, pero si que están sacando novedades importantes. Por ejemplo, dentro de nada sacan nueva capa de masternodos y algoritmo de cero confirmaciones. El roadmap de este 2018 me parece bastante interesante.

Que un proyecto baje puestos en el top no quiere decir que sea una estafa ni que no merezca la pena, lo que pasa es que han salido tantísimos que es muy difícil mantenerse en la clasificación.


----------



## paketazo (22 Mar 2018)

Joder es que si acertásemos siempre no nos pasaríamos por el foro ni para saludar...

Pero bueno, esto es como cualquier foro de bolsa, divisas, tipos de maría, de oposiciones, de coches, de equipos de fútbol, de apuestas...


El ser humano adora predecir el futuro...unas veces usa bolas de cristal, cartas o estadística.

Lo único *cierto* al 100% es que el futuro es *incierto* hasta *cierto* punto. 

Quiero pensar que el 90% de las recomendaciones que se leen por estos foros, son de buena fe, entendamos que muchas están manipuladas por el propio ego de pretender revalorizar la autocartera, pero eso es innato al ser humano que considera que sus decisiones suelen ser siempre las mejores, y trata de justificarlas ante terceros.

Mi coche es el mejor, mi casa está en la mejor zona, mi equipo de fútbol es cojonudo, mis sentencias son formidables, soy el que tiene un humor más astuto...

¿dónde meter la pasta para multiplicarla?

Si eso se descubriera en los foros, seríamos todo tan ricos que el dinero carecería de valor.

Un saludo y yo con leer lo que de verdad uno considera relevante, me doy por satisfecho.


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2018)

Yo no entiendo muy bien la copla. Eso debe ser.

Yo ojeo opciones, me gusta el medio y creo él...así que lo que veo curiosete, lo digo...y si zumba...pues me peg unos bailesitos de coña...y ya. QUé problema hay ?

Yo no sabría decir si mañana hay sol o nubes...cómo cojones le voy a decir a nahide una manera de ser rico mañana a la hora del té ? Y,por supuesto, no se me ocurre NUNCA ( aunque pueda deducirse lo contrario por mis posts ) sugerirle a alguien lo que haga con su fucking pasta. Faltaría piú.

Sé que hay gente interesada en el percal...y como talvez haya cuestiones y opciones que hayan pasado por alto...pues lo digo. ( como yo paso otras en cientos de proyectos que cuando alguien pone sobre la mesa...pues coño!...a veces me vienen al pelo.Y agradecido.).

Lo que se haga con ello...ayákadakualo. Pero vamos...que conste éso en acta d'aquí pa'los restos, vamos...


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (22 Mar 2018)

Igual deberíamos decirle a Klopez que ponga un disclaimer:

*Atención, estás entrando es un hilo de criptomonedas, nadie en este hilo sabe lo que ocurrirá en el futuro, excepto Clapham. Así que si eres un puto llorón que no tiene huevos de afrontar tus propias decisiones por favor no entres.*​


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Mar 2018)

Lo único seguro en el Mundo es una cosa: la muerte...y en España dos: la muerte y el supercaloret veraniego...8:


----------



## amadeo (22 Mar 2018)

Hay por aqui seguidores de $ENJ? estoy mirando esta moneda y de momento me gusta me gusta!


----------



## bubbler (22 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## san_miguel (22 Mar 2018)

BTC ha corregido hasta el nivel 0.618 de Fibonacci (podría incluso bajar al 0.5), si termina la corrección el siguiente objetivo de la siguiente onda es las proximidades del 1.618 de fibo, el problema es que ahí se encontrará con la resistencia de la directriz bajista. Veremos si por fin la rompe.


----------



## silverwindow (22 Mar 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> de todos modos a veces (y solo a veces) se leen cosas interesantes



Y seguro no son tuyas.

Pero vamos a ver alma candida.Donde pone "comprad esto"?

Aqui como.mucho leereas,he comprado esto,o lo otro...

La bola de cristal en foroadivinos.

Gracias por tu brillante aportacion.
Ni que hubiera pagado el tio...


----------



## Esflinter (22 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta en shock :
> 
> Es lo que pasa cuando sales de MATRIX 4 veces ....
> Y todo , gracias a este Foro . El precio ( no confundir con valor ) del BTC , que es el " dolar " del cryptosistema esta cayendo . 500/600 $ por debajo
> ...



Joder con el chiflado, deja ya de escribir sandeces sin contenido alguno.


----------



## Divad (22 Mar 2018)

Perdonad off-topic; post dedicado para NF 



Spoiler



Me faltan piezas para comprender tu rol NF. Sabes la verdad y pese a ello le sigues el juego a los leoneses siendo PePeros de médula y sobretodo ser un ejemplar cumplidor de hacienda...


Spoiler












Aceptas que criptolandia acabará sustituyendo al FIAT pero aceptas subprogramas antiguos por algún motivo? No creo que sea confort, eres inteligente... 

Otra que no entiende es meterle pasta a las top cuando por rentabilidad no sirven salvo que juegues con grandes cantidades. Las top se mueven lentamente, mientras que las demás mierdas entre centavos y dolares pueden marcarse tranquilamente entre un 40%-80%. Llevas poco tiempo, pero deberías de estar harto de verlo, en la siguiente página ayuda a ver la rentabilidad Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com

Por muchas líneas que hagas no ayudas a la gente y si luego le metes los subprogramas de hacienda somos todos... pues menudo ángel 8: compartiendo mierdas caras con el riesgo de quedarse pillado y que la rentabilidad sea mínima en caso de subida y el otro ángel (clapham) soltando cualquier mierda para que los lectores caigan y se queden pillados :Aplauso:

Luego llega el perdón... HOLD lo arregla todo :XX:

Si quieres ayudar a que la gente gane dinero y lo multiplique hay que enseñarle a ver el OB y cambiar los decimales. En el discord el compañero Escrotoroto se ha currado la guía Discord 

Igual si a las rayas le pones los valores de C/V que marcan los bots... harás más plenos 8:



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Negrofuturo dijo:


> *Ya solo que se reunan a que les den instrucciones(los de los bancos) es positivo, pues han aceptado la derrota.* *Ahora se tratará de apuntarse el éxito de la revolución,* y dentro de 10 años, ellos serán los que encontraron la solución.
> 
> *Ahora se trata de ir pillando cacho en los nuevos sitios del sistema*, mientras las criptos ( el 3% de ellas) se hacen con una capitalización de USD 7Trillons... a corto plazo, para igualar al escaso monto de billetes de Fiat en todo el mundo.
> 
> ...


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2018)

Pues chicos...podrá ser humo a raudales, y la admin USA carroñeando entre bambalinas, OK...pero a mí no se me ocurren cosas más llamadas a marcar un hito que ENIGMA. Qué pena que nahide se atreva a dar un jicio técnico sobre Catalyst.

*

La ambición de Enigma: nuestra última hoja de ruta*

Enigma



& Cañí :

Traductor de Google







Un apunte a gentre práctica ; A día de hoy, no veo que los Mnodes vayan a andar por debajo de los 10.000 tokens. Apostaría entre 25 y 50.000 ( y creyéndome que puedan salir tanto por 10.000 como pr 100.000 ).


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2018)

Esflinter dijo:


> Joder con el chiflado, deja ya de escribir sandeces sin contenido alguno.



no hace falta quotear para éso.

Grace mile.


----------



## MIP (22 Mar 2018)

La moneda Biblepay (BBP), que conocí precisamente porque alguien la mencionó en este hilo hace unos meses, ha pasado del minado PoW improductivo a minado mediante PoW de cálculo distribuido mediante el programa Rosetta@Home, que calcula estructuras de proteínas para la curación del cancer. 

Lo más curioso es que en tan solo 20 días de arrancar, han superado al equipo de Gridcoin (GRD), una alt que lleva mucho más tiempo y tiene un precio y capitalización 12 veces mayor que Biblepay. 

Top teams

También ofrece el 10% de la emisión a apadrinar niños del tercer mundo a través de varias ONG acreditadas (203 niños actualmente), algo que llama mucho la atención al ser un elemento inesperadamente distintivo. 

Lo malo es que aún no cotiza en un Exchange potente, y carece de wallets móviles, aunque supongo que irán trabajando en este sentido en los próximos meses.


----------



## silverbio (22 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> BTC ha corregido hasta el nivel 0.618 de Fibonacci (podría incluso bajar al 0.5), si termina la corrección el siguiente objetivo de la siguiente onda es las proximidades del 1.618 de fibo, el problema es que ahí se encontrará con la resistencia de la directriz bajista. Veremos si por fin la rompe.



O la rompe arriba, que puede ser, o empieza una 3 abajo para completar una C, que nos daría un objetivos de 3.000-4.000$
Importantes la zona de oferta de 9.900 por arriba y los 6.000 por abajo que nos confirmaría esa potencial C.
En todo caso, buscando entrada....pero por el macd yo veo mas probable el escenario de una C para acabar la corrección abajo.
Graf. semanal logarítmico...

https://www.burbuja.info/attachment.php?attachmentid=78191&stc=1&d=1521745130


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (22 Mar 2018)

Pregunta para el Clapham 
No es que luego va a hacer caso al Clapham ����, pero tengo curiosidad.
Crees que la llegada del Petro-Yuan el día 26 como competencia del Petro-Dólar afectará mucho o nada al criptoworld?


----------



## fjsanchezgil (22 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta en shock :
> 
> Es lo que pasa cuando sales de MATRIX 4 veces ....
> Y todo , gracias a este Foro . El precio ( no confundir con valor ) del BTC , que es el " dolar " del cryptosistema esta cayendo . 500/600 $ por debajo
> ...



Me ha gustado mucho esta historia de planetas.

Por fin me he decidido a darte un thanks.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Polo_00 (22 Mar 2018)

A mi me huele que mañana vamos a tener un día de caídas intensas...no sé si como el viernes negro...pero esto está claro que no ha remontado y sigue en una senda bajista...ojalá me coma el owned...


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (23 Mar 2018)

La cosa no está para muchas alegrías, y esto es casi un offtopic de libro. 

Un vídeo de humor para cualquiera que no tuviera BitConnect en el momento del gran crash al conocerse su estafa ponzi.

Menudo showman el tal Carlos Matos, un estafador de libro con todas sus letras, un vendehumos nivel extremo. Pero no deja que hayan salido algunos performances con sus actuaciones que lo petan.

Incluso de estos personajes se pueden sacar detalles que marquen líneas rojas para detectar a scamers (estafadores).

BitConnect Classy Exit Scam Remix [Carlos Performs Smooth Criminal] - YouTube

BITCONNECT EDM REMIX (FULL SONG) - YouTube


----------



## silverwindow (23 Mar 2018)

A este le estan cyendo demandas por todos lados, y USA es un pais serio, no es un puticlub judicial como España.

Ya veremos si no acaba en el talego.
Aunque llveraselo crudo, se lo ha llevado.


----------



## Patanegra (23 Mar 2018)

Wan ha salido a cotizar en Binance, sabeis el precio con el que salio la ICO?


----------



## trancos123 (23 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Wan ha salido a cotizar en Binance, sabeis el precio con el que salio la ICO?



Mas o menos: 0,36$


----------



## bubbler (23 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Ethan20 (23 Mar 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Mas o menos: 0,36$



menudo pelotazo un x12!!!

Yo entre otras cosas por eso he metido bastante pasta en la ico de Thrive, tiene el logo de Binance in progress. Si debuta en Binance me forro. Pero también puede ser un farol. Aun así creo que el proyecto es bueno. Pero eso si no compreis, si queman los que quedan mejor


----------



## Patanegra (23 Mar 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Mas o menos: 0,36$



mierda, otro ataque de FOMO, parezco nuevo, compré a 4.60 pero no mucho. ::

Voy a poner ordenes de compra entre 2.30 y 2.60


----------



## Ethan20 (23 Mar 2018)

Os dejo una Ico por la "curiosa" forma de su venta.



https://www.metronome.io/

la ICO tiene su Hype, empieza el 1 de Abril

Son 8 millones de tokens, y el precio comienza a 1 token= 2ETH :ouch:, luego el precio va descendiendo por 0.0002 aprox cada 60 segundos, para llegar a un minimo (Suelo) de 0.0000033 el séptimo día de la ico.


----------



## Sr. Breve (23 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> estoy teniendo un 50 % perdidas...¿ que hago, pliego velas y doy por perdido lo invertido ? ó ¿ holdeo 5/6 años hasta volver a recuperarlo ?...Holdeo ó Muelte...:



Jojo, te está bien empleado, por bocachancla, que calladito estás ahora que se hunde la renta variable...

Dile a tu amigo Dragui que suba tus acciones y criptomonedas


----------



## Claudius (23 Mar 2018)

He abierto un hilo de Dash, ya que como el foro tiene un orden, para quienes quieran estar al día, y no embarrar este. Para inaugurarlo una noticia bomba!!

Hilo de Dash - Privada+Instantánea+Gobernanza


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (23 Mar 2018)

Crypto Roadmaps



( Veo que volvemos a tener Gremlins en el hilo, en fin, ad hominem y poco más)

---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 10:50 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> He abierto un hilo de Dash, ya que como el foro tiene un orden, para quienes quieran estar al día, y no embarrar este. Para inaugurarlo una noticia bomba!!
> 
> Hilo de Dash - Privada+Instantánea+Gobernanza



Gracias Claudius

( no me sale el click de gracias en tu apartado ienso: )


----------



## san_miguel (23 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Wan ha salido a cotizar en Binance, sabeis el precio con el que salio la ICO?



0,46 usd 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 10:16 ----------




Patanegra dijo:


> mierda, otro ataque de FOMO, parezco nuevo, compré a 4.60 pero no mucho. ::
> 
> Voy a poner ordenes de compra entre 2.30 y 2.60



El 28 de marzo hay una ICO interesante. OMNITUDE. El circulating supply va a ser de 50 millones, la mitad que WAN, precio 0,46 usd token. Su marketcap si venden todo será de 23 millones aprox. Blockchain hyperledger fabric, desarrollada por IBM. 3500 transacciones por segundo ya testadas, con el horizonte en 100k transacciones por segundo.

Inversión mínima 0,1 ETH Y máxima 25eth

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan20 (23 Mar 2018)

Binance se translada a Malta

World's largest exchange Binance is moving to Malta to offer Fiat services - Crypto-News India

No sé que implicaciones puede tener esto.:fiufiu:


----------



## Polo_00 (23 Mar 2018)

Alguien me puede explicar desde mi ignorancia...si cae
El dow Jones no se supone que el mundo cripto debería ser un valor refugio? Ya no de todo el capital...pero una parte ? 
Lo demás entiendo que lo diversifiquen...
O no tiene nada que ver?


----------



## bubbler (23 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Cayo Marcio (23 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> BABB a punto de dar noticia sobre su licencia bankaria UK



Donde has leído eso? me interesa y en Twitter no veo nada.


----------



## bubbler (23 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Cayo Marcio (23 Mar 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Progress update #1
> 
> 20-03-18 Bank license. We have a second stage meeting with the Bank of England scheduled for this week, so the next update will include insights from BABB CIO Paul Johnson about how we’re moving through the lengthy process of applying for a bank license.



He encontrado este video en Youtube y muy interesante:

Progress update: bank license application - YouTube


----------



## davitin (23 Mar 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Perdonad off-topic; post dedicado para NF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te comas la cabeza con NegroF, es un comunitie y probablemente es la misma persona que Caplham, fijate que siempre se tankean los mismo entre si.

La pagina esa que has puesto esta muy bien para ver las revalorizaciones de los tokens...joder, Verge se ha revalorizado un 115.000% en un año? es un x1150.

Joder, las putas criptos son el Maná y la Autentica Salud a la vez.


----------



## san_miguel (23 Mar 2018)

Vamos haciendo camino hacia la resistencia bajista.


----------



## juli (23 Mar 2018)

Phore...con la hucha "a tiro de lapo" . 








Phore Blockchain Files to Incorporate in Gibraltar

Googliano :

*

Archivos de Phore Blockchain para incorporar en Gibraltar*

Nos complace anunciar que Phore Blockchain se ha presentado para incorporar en el territorio británico de Gibraltar. Con este movimiento, Phore Blockchain ha dado el primer paso para convertirse en una fundación de Gibraltar, que servirá para estandarizar, proteger y promover la tecnología, el desarrollo y la propiedad intelectual de Phore Blockchain.

Esta entidad permitirá el crecimiento del ecosistema de Phore Blockchain en todos los frentes. Con el apoyo de la fundación, Phore Blockchain establecerá asociaciones, participará en redes de la industria y buscará nuevas empresas comerciales. Podremos realizar inversiones estratégicas y proporcionar fondos iniciales para la exploración de nuevas tecnologías en ciernes.

Además, podremos proteger nuestra propiedad intelectual, permitir esfuerzos promocionales y participar en actividades filantrópicas. Lo más importante es que la incorporación nos permite prepararnos de antemano para las futuras regulaciones de la industria.

Gibraltar fue elegido por sus regulaciones progresivas que respaldan a fintech y por su papel como innovador en el espacio de la tecnología ledger distribuida (DLT). Gibraltar ha codificado legalmente el uso de libros distribuidos como un mecanismo aceptado para la transmisión de pagos. La Comisión de Servicios Financieros de Gibraltar (GFSC) otorgará licencias y supervisará firmas basadas en estándares que incluyen honestidad e integridad, atención al cliente, recursos financieros, gestión de riesgos, protección de activos de clientes, gobierno corporativo, ciberseguridad, prevención de delitos financieros y resiliencia.

Es importante señalar que Phore Blockchain y la criptomoneda Phore (PHR) seguirán funcionando como una plataforma de propiedad y gobernada por la comunidad que depende de la participación de la comunidad, el gobierno distribuido y una red de nodos principales para la validación de transacciones y la seguridad. La comunidad es la columna vertebral de Phore. Es lo que somos y lo que nos hace fuertes.

La fundación Phore Blockchain continuará fomentando el desarrollo y la innovación de Phore Blockchain y nos permitirá permanecer a la vanguardia en este paisaje en constante crecimiento y evolución. Se brindará información adicional sobre la fundación Phore Blockchain.


----------



## davitin (23 Mar 2018)

Alguien tiene pareto?


----------



## Carlos1 (23 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Alguien tiene pareto?




Pásate por nuestra fiesta rave en el discord de Criptolandia, hay un sala dedicada a Pareto.


----------



## kudeiro (23 Mar 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Binance se translada a Malta
> 
> World's largest exchange Binance is moving to Malta to offer Fiat services - Crypto-News India
> 
> No sé que implicaciones puede tener esto.:fiufiu:



La primera que nuestros EUR irán directamente a Binance sin pasar por coinbase/kraken/etc.


----------



## Alotrópico (23 Mar 2018)

Poquito a poco se va rompiendo ese 0.618 en ETHBTC


----------



## davitin (23 Mar 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Pásate por nuestra fiesta rave en el discord de Criptolandia, hay un sala dedicada a Pareto.



Ahi solo se habla de surfeo, yo soy mas de hold.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (23 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Ahi solo se habla de surfeo, yo soy mas de hold.



Davitin pasate,estas más que invitado a unos churrascos.


----------



## Divad (24 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> No te comas la cabeza con NegroF, es un comunitie y probablemente es la misma persona que Caplham, fijate que siempre se tankean los mismo entre si.
> 
> La pagina esa que has puesto esta muy bien para ver las revalorizaciones de los tokens...joder, Verge se ha revalorizado un 115.000% en un año? es un x1150.
> 
> Joder, las putas criptos son el Maná y la Autentica Salud a la vez.



Estoy tranquilo siempre, solo menciono que canta a simple vista. Va predicando y con el mazo dando pero el es especial ::

Si quieres menear el maná y tener una espléndida salud vente a la rave infinita :XX::Baile:



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Preferiría que te fijases en las rayas Phi; NF no es importante.



Todas las mierdas van a subir, algunas más que otras... Esto no es nada nuevo NF, hacer líneas sobre mierdas caras y con una posible revalorización de mierda al cuadrado... pues no me interesa mucho la verdad, no tengo ni eth como para tener btc u otra mierda cara, para que fuese rentable tendría que subir barbaridades y como tardará en llegar... la mierdas más asequibles serán siempre las que más rentabilidades nos darán desde su creación. Cuánto subirá btc? Lo sabes? Se van ya a los 100k? a 1M? :XX: Solo lo sabe el amo creador y sus amigos... y ante la duda y semejante flipada sale más rentable meterse en mierdas a centavos 

La siguiente mierda koreana E0.000143 INK/ETH Ink Exchange - Gate.io - The Gate of Blockchain Assets Exchange tiene para mañana una fiesta programada. Es de las mierdas más baratas, con más días de rebajas consecutivos y está ligada a qtum... Vamos a comparar el beneficio que llevas con ltc respecto a lo que haga con esta mierda tras meterle 1,37 eth 

Si se marca un storm sería la hostia 8::XX: veremos que hacen los listos con la mierda 8:



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Me han encantado tus respuestas :XX:


----------



## juli (24 Mar 2018)

carVertical

Como Storm ya ha andado zumbando hoy...pillo cerocerista , a raíz del comentario de un forero sobre un acuerdo de BMW con CarVertical y tras ojear su blog,roadmap, team, etc...

Idea con todos los alicientes para dar un buen arreón al mercáo...y desde luego, con muchas posibilidades de pillar un pump majete a corto plazo. 

En principio, producto muy comercial y con un nicho inmenso.

Palomitax.


----------



## Divad (24 Mar 2018)

Respecto a storm vuelven los riegos koreanos... en la rave la estaban cantando desde hace días ::


----------



## silverwindow (24 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> carVertical
> 
> Como Storm ya ha andado zumbando hoy...pillo cerocerista , a raíz del comentario de un forero sobre un acuerdo de BMW con CarVertical y tras ojear su blog,roadmap, team, etc...
> 
> ...




Pues si, pero no la veo encendiendo motores todavia.
Dices que hay alguna noticia con BMW?
_
The platform takes information from numerous centralized databases and then writes this information on the blockchain. The platform gets access to *Interpol databases, leasing, police, and country registries and any other database* which might ensure the information about a car is complete_


Todas las BBDD del mundo mundial no?q guay.
A mi esto me parce muy muy muy muy muy muy ambicioso.


----------



## Esflinter (24 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Un post corto porque el clapham tiene una EARTH FLAT que salvar
> de los cabrones globalistas reptilianos - heliocentricos . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe y al post . El precio del BTC es el mismo que hace 119 dias
> 25 de Noviembre ( 8590 $ ) .
> Lo que significa que el BTC , en 119 dias ha bajado de precio :
> ...



Que no digas mas esquizotonterias, que metes chapas ininteligibles para no decir absolutamente nada.
La EMA 200 la ha perdido cantidad de veces incluso antes de empezar rallys alcistas


----------



## orbeo (24 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> carVertical
> 
> Como Storm ya ha andado zumbando hoy...pillo cerocerista , a raíz del comentario de un forero sobre un acuerdo de BMW con CarVertical y tras ojear su blog,roadmap, team, etc...
> 
> ...



CV ya tuvo su pumpeo sano el otro día que se marcó un +100% cuando la noticia del partner con BMW.

Qué luego aclararon que se trata de la típica inclusión en un programa de start ups y de ahí el desinfle.

Ojalá presenten algo gordo pronto por que si no, paciencia...


----------



## RutgerBlume (24 Mar 2018)

Subidas gordas durante la noche, con algunas por encima del 100%. Señal de fin de ciclo bajista?


----------



## silverwindow (24 Mar 2018)

Pareve Dash se esta marcando subidita


----------



## juli (24 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> CV ya tuvo su pumpeo sano el otro día que se marcó un +100% cuando la noticia del partner con BMW.
> 
> Qué luego aclararon que se trata de la típica inclusión en un programa de start ups y de ahí el desinfle.
> 
> Ojalá presenten algo gordo pronto por que si no, paciencia...



Y qué es la "típica inclusión en un programa de start ups" ?


----------



## orbeo (24 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Y qué es la "típica inclusión en un programa de start ups" ?



Todas las compañías grandes tienen programas de colaboración/desarrollo etc... start ups para evaluar nuevos proyectos/productos. Esto no es novedad, y en muchos caso se interpreta como "partnership" volviendo loca a la gente cuando no tiene especial relevancia.

Pero en este caso me he colado, me he confundido y ahora buscando la info de otro día veo que no es el caso. Esta vez, salió BMW aclarando que CV ha usado su "producto" el cual está disponible para cualquier cliente (en este caso CV), por lo que no hay ningún "partnership".

CV es un chicharro como tantos que hay en Kukoin muertos desde que salen sin volumen, que el día de la noticia se marcó un +147% +- y tras el revuelo, ha vuelto a su curso.

KuCoin - Bitcoin Exchange: Bitcoin, Ethereum, Litecoin, KCS

Ojo, seguro que el proyecto es bueno (no me he puesto a verlo la verdad) por lo que no se si tienen programado sacar algo a corto plazo. No digo que el proyecto sea bueno o malo, sólo que "yo" no esperaría una subida a corto plazo después de lo del otro día. Si le has metido pasta, ojala me equivoque y se marque otro x2 en breve.

Twitter


----------



## juli (24 Mar 2018)

The official statement from carVertical

Googliano

*La declaración oficial de carVertical*

En el momento de anunciar estas noticias, hemos emitido un comunicado de prensa que profundiza para explicar el propósito de este acuerdo, y cómo se beneficiará automáticamente de esto. *Si desea saber el significado de esta asociación, léala en NewsBTC*. Con esto, carVertical es la primera compañía de blockchain que integra los datos de vehículos conectados en el sistema de informes de vehículos, liderando el rol de otras compañías de informes de vehículos.

*Confirmamos que carVertical y el grupo BMW han establecido una relación contractual en relación con el intercambio de datos generados por el vehículo. Bajo las condiciones de uso, carVertical tiene derecho a recibir datos del grupo BMW y la obligación de pagar una tarifa por estos datos. Respectivamente, BMW Group tiene la obligación de compartir datos generados por el vehículo con carVertical. Estas obligaciones ya están vigentes y son vinculantes para las partes. Debido a esta asociación, carVertical tiene derecho a usar los datos recibidos del grupo BMW para informes conectados para automóviles*.

Queremos enfatizar que antes de que este FUD saliera a la luz, fuimos chantajeados y se nos pidió pagar 5 millones de tokens de cv a alguien con el nombre de "Serge A" llamándose a sí mismo Ed. Cuando nos negamos, él y sus socios comenzaron un ataque coordinado en todas nuestras páginas de redes sociales, difundiendo información falsa sobre esta situación para dañar la reputación de carVertical.

En este punto, nos gustaría cerrar este caso y concentrarnos en desarrollar una versión Alpha de nuestra API, que vence el 31 de marzo.


------------------- aquí, link al que remiten :

Page not found | NewsBTC

Y con su correspondiente gilitraducción :

*carVertical se asocia con BMW Group para crear los primeros informes conectados*

carVertical , la famosa startup automotriz de blockchain, será la primera compañía en ofrecer informes de historial de vehículos conectados. Eso comprende dos de los siguientes: transmisión de datos en vivo desde automóviles conectados, que es un tema candente hoy en día, e informes de historial de vehículos.

BMW Group fue elegido como socio para el proyecto piloto. El fabricante bávaro ya tiene una sólida base de vehículos conectados y, lo que es más importante, puede proporcionar la infraestructura para un intercambio de datos eficiente. Este último cumple con el Reglamento General de Protección de Datos de la Unión Europea ( GDPR ).
Vehículos contando sus propias historias

El caso es revolucionario en términos de origen de datos. El informe de historial de vehículos de Virginia, que tradicionalmente estaría compuesto por datos de registros estatales, talleres o compañías de seguros, ahora se enriquecerá con datos provenientes directamente del vehículo. Entonces, por ejemplo, habrá una posibilidad de obtener una prueba de las lecturas actuales del odómetro incluso sin ver el auto.

El sistema funciona de la siguiente manera: el vehículo genera datos, incluidos los datos de condición, como el kilometraje; datos basados ​​en el uso, como el consumo promedio de combustible; y datos de eventos, como una llamada de servicio automático. Algunos de estos datos se transmiten exclusivamente, en forma cifrada, como los llamados datos telemáticos a través de la tarjeta SIM permanentemente instalada para proteger los servidores de BMW. Desde allí, con el consentimiento del cliente, carVertical puede acceder a los datos encriptados necesarios para los informes de historial de vehículos. La seguridad de los datos siempre es una prioridad.

Se necesita un BMW con una tarjeta SIM incorporada para que el sistema funcione. Alrededor de 8,5 millones de vehículos BMW cumplen actualmente este requisito.
Connected Future

El movimiento de carVertical es un paso lógico para sumergirse en el negocio de la IoT. Además de trabajar con fabricantes de equipos originales (OEM), la compañía pretende operar su propia flota de automóviles conectados y es un paso más hacia el objetivo principal: la descentralización y el empoderamiento de sus consumidores.

Hace unos meses, la compañía anunció un acuerdo de asociación con GPSWOX , un proveedor de soluciones de seguimiento GPS global. Por el momento, el equipo de tecnología de carVertical está trabajando en las especificaciones de hardware para sus unidades de instalación. 


------------------------------------------------------------------








Aunque parece que la colaboración , respaldada contractualmente, es evidente...quedo no sólo abierto , sino interesadísimo en cualquier puntualización sobre la no existencia de ese acuerdo o cualquier otro matiz de enjundia sobre el particular, por supuestón.

Recuerdo iwalmente al forerío la necesidá de seguir el hilo en casos que se enrrevesen sobre cualquier noticia expuesta anteriormente.


----------



## davitin (24 Mar 2018)

Yo lo que espero que suba son datum y pareto...le metí a datum cuando estaba en 11 centavos y a pareto cuando estaba en 7 y parecía que ya no podía bajar...ahora las dos putas están a 0.025...eso si, me puse hasta arriba...las dos terminan el proyecto en q1, si suben mucho me forro, pero pareto está apenas con algo de volumen...


----------



## orbeo (24 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> The official statement from carVertical
> 
> Googliano
> 
> ...




Pues eso, que CV es cliente de BMW como cualquier otra empresa que quiera usar ese servicio que presta (y por el que hay que firmar un contrato de suministro lógicamente, ya que tendrá unas cuantas cláusulas de confidencialidad).

Eso es como cuando usan el servicio AWS de Amazon y ponen el logo en el apartado de partners...

---------- Post added 24-mar-2018 at 11:52 ----------

Es como si digo que yo tengo firmado un contrato de colaboración con Pepephone. 

Que lo tengo ojo, el cual nos obliga a ambas partes! Ellos a suministrarme un servicio y a mi a pagar por ello!


----------



## traianus (24 Mar 2018)

Alguna recomendación de ICO actual?


----------



## orbeo (24 Mar 2018)

Por cierto he estado leyendo el white paper de CV y a mitad lo he dejado. Ese modelo de negocio hace aguas por todas partes.

En un mundo idílico y descentralizado podría ser la leche, pero los fabricantes no van a soltar ese negocio NI DE COÑA. Una vez puedan instalar un dispositivo que envíe toda la trazabilidad del vehículo esa información se la quedarán ellos, y te la venderán a cambio de cochinos euros.


----------



## juli (24 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Pues eso, que CV es cliente de BMW como cualquier otra empresa que quiera usar ese servicio que presta (y por el que hay que firmar un contrato de suministro lógicamente, ya que tendrá unas cuantas cláusulas de confidencialidad).
> 
> Eso es como cuando usan el servicio AWS de Amazon y ponen el logo en el apartado de partners...
> 
> ...



No lo veo tan elemental como en los casos de uso particular que expones.

Picaresca, tirada de moco y malabares semánticos es el pan nuestro de cada día en estos casos,...éso está claro...y cualquier "roce" con referentes de campanillas da mucho lustre.

Como lo está que esa provisión de datos se entiende de "obligada" actualización - ésto "pueden ser los padres" , ok - y facultada para su uso posterior "para informes concetados a automóviles" ( que evidentemente, es el propósito básico de esa blockchain : Es decir, pueden usarlos PARA CURRAR ). 

Obviamente, no se deriva de lo que sueltan que BMW esté implicado como protagonista en ese proyecto...pero sí que proveerá datos esenciales para él y que sabe que serán usados con arreglo a los objetivos de esa blockchain. Por cierto...leo en su twitter que cuentan con más empresas "proveedoras" emblemáticas ...y éso mola, por la calidad de info de primera mano que se puede esperar de ello ( que no por su implicación como protagonistas en el proyecto ).


----------



## juli (24 Mar 2018)

*PIVX* zumbando antes de la salida del staking Zpiv.

---------- Post added 24-mar-2018 at 14:24 ----------

Enigma too...zumbando a dobles cifras .

Phore, a la mitá...que no está mal. Mañana sale el market place , le pillo el pulso y decido. Si no le veo pinta...me quedo en las 2 grandes.

Con ésto cubro cupo de anonimato...y toda la pinta que en 2018, con efectos cocotero y el coño de la awela...es tema resuelto y con una pinta de lujo.



Ahora, un par de días para elegir cerocerista...o a ver qué carajo hago con la panfletera CarVertical de los cojones.

Pena de Storm por un puto día...porque era mi intención clara y dejaba cartera para el congelador y ojearla una vez por semana. En fin...que no pué ser tó. Supongo.


----------



## PREDATOR (24 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ay Jesus ...mira al clapham a los hojos y dile , con esa voz de Loquendo
> que tienes que no te da verguenza este siervo ...
> Pero no te pongas a hablar con el clapham porque te cononzco...
> De oidas ...ya sabes que la gente kosher es mala y tal
> ...




Ahí lo llevas


----------



## Kukulkam (24 Mar 2018)

Qash está calentita, llevaba un mes y medio en el la misma franja contra eth, se acerca la beta del global market y parece que esta de pumpeo últimamente, ICX también anda fuerte y KOMODO cerca del rebrand y haciendo cosas.
Elastos precio ico fue de 1 NEO por 10 Elastos, ahora anda por 1 neo 1'5 elastos, dime tú que ICO ha ido mejor, acaso WANCHAIN?

Pd: Por cierto, no os fijeis en el FIAT para referenciar vuestras ganancias/pérdidas, es como el agüelo cambiando a pesetas, calculo dos años máximo, y eso que en España vamos con retraso, como debe ser.


----------



## juli (24 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham ...



Si dices que las esperas en 1 pavo

y lo adornas con grafittis de Einstein & Milton Friedman...hay pipiolos que las esperan allí. 

Y ya es la segunda ...a fin de verano iwal. SIn ellas , a 2 pavos, se quedaron.

Ahora, ni cháchara de wen rollito redentor ni hoxtiax. Espabila, gilipollas.

O no, que poco curro no pinta...pero deja de dar por culo de una puta vez.


----------



## paketazo (24 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactamente lo mismo que veo cuando miro los númeritos que aparecen en la cuenta corriente del banco...

Tan intangible es cualquier moneda emitida por un estado sin estar respaldada al 100% por emisión de papel moneda, como lo es el cryptouniverso.

Luego lo que cada uno vea en su cabeza dependerá de las circunstancias vitales que nos trajesen a este universo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (24 Mar 2018)

Sus caminos se separaron, lo que no sabían es que la tierra era redonda.

El circulo mágico.


----------



## silverwindow (24 Mar 2018)

Clapham dice obvidades.
Claro que todo gira entorno a Bitcoin.
Solo hace falta llevar 1 semana aqui,para darse cuenta que el baile es btc parriba,btc pabajo y todas al son de la mas guapa,o las mas vieja en este caso.

peeeeeerrooo

Al igual que la corriente de un rio va en una direccion, dentro de ese rio hay mini corientes internas que subne,bajan,hacen cabriolas, y ahi estamos, con el titulo del hilo.

Es hermoso en cierta manera, ya que si entiendes las correintes internas,te forras mucho mas que con la corriente principal.

Y hay muuuuuchos patrones.Ese es el secreto mejor guardado.

Aun asi, yo tampoco veo despege de Bitcoin de ninguna crypto. De momento. Algunos dicen que pronto habra desapego, yo asi lo espero, pero de momento no lo veo.

Palomitax.

En cuanto a las chapitas virtuales, ¿¿tu crees que tus dolares los guarda un señor con bigote en una caja fuerte de un banco que pone "dinero de clapham,no tocar"???


----------



## plus ultra (24 Mar 2018)

Si os fijáis fuera del top 100 hay un par de alt dando pump y llevamos unos dias asi.

Como se que mas de una ves a salido y creo que algun forero la lleva Pundi PXS ha migrado y hay que cambiarla, la nueva es NPXS,ya me ha pasado mas de una vez ante casos como este que el tiempo para cambiarla es limitado,el que la tenga le debería pasarse por su web.

UpToken (UP) una alt que ha entrado directamente a BITTREX y solo esta ahi,cosa rara,proyecto con cajeros BTC-FIAT ya operativos en USA (no confirmado) me da a mi que tienen algo que ver y al tenerla solo ellos la pumperan como le de la gana.

Buenas noches.


----------



## juli (25 Mar 2018)

Ya sé que parecerá que después de visto, todo el mundo es listo , pero a riesgo de ir de repelente niño Vicente, constatar que tras el arreón de Aragon , que lo hiciera Distrit0x - de evidentes sinergias - era más que presumible. Y ahí está.

Mis posiciones en ambas están ya fijas y poude que por éso se me pasó siquiera comentarlo, sorry...pero ahí queda para la próxima.

Buen domingo.



*edito :* Cuando el puto Hobbit abra la boca...será el evento de 2018. Al tiempo.


----------



## trancos123 (25 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ya sé que parecerá que después de visto, todo el mundo es listo , pero a riesgo de ir de repelente niño Vicente, constatar que tras el arreón de Aragon , que lo hiciera Distrit0x - de evidentes sinergias - era más que presumible. Y ahí está.



Ayer le hicieron un pump a DNT


----------



## juli (25 Mar 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Ayer le hicieron un pump a DNT



Y cayó. Pero hoy sigue zumbando más de un 60% por encima que antes de arrear Aragon.

------------------------------------

PIVX sigue afianzándose y el ajuste del staking Zpiv llega hasta entrado Abril. 

PHORE saca hoy su marketplace. Hora de la verdá para la respuesta de la que son capaces estos pipiolos. Palomitax.


----------



## trancos123 (25 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Y cayó. Pero hoy sigue zumbando más de un 60% por encima que antes de arrear Aragon.



Normal, en el anterior pump que hicieron los efectos duraron varios días, metieron mas de 20 millones de $ en la moneda escogida! (es un grupo con 80.000 personas).


----------



## juli (25 Mar 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Normal, en el anterior pump que hicieron los efectos duraron varios días, metieron mas de 20 millones de $ en la moneda escogida! (es un grupo con 80.000 personas).



O sea...que tú descartas que Dnt zumbe tras Aragon. Porque la primera vez, no es . Yo estoy en ambas y en Agosto y fin de año, se dió...y lo esperaba ahora.


----------



## trancos123 (25 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> O sea...que tú descartas que Dnt zumbe tras Aragon. Porque la primera vez, no es . Yo estoy en ambas y en Agosto y fin de año, se dió...y lo esperaba ahora.



No lo se.
En el grupo acaban de dar orden de venta. Habrá que ver como afecta al precio.

_DNT is up 130% today! If you are holding, this might be a good time to sell! Reached it max of 0.00001577 just 10 minutes ago._


----------



## juli (25 Mar 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> No lo se.
> En el grupo acaban de dar orden de venta. Habrá que ver como afecta al precio.
> 
> _DNT is up 130% today! If you are holding, this might be a good time to sell! Reached it max of 0.00001577 just 10 minutes ago._



Hace 10 minutos estaba en un 200% semanal.

A ver cómo queda.


----------



## Patanegra (25 Mar 2018)

tenia DNT pero solo he logrado un +60%..en que grupo Pump lo habeis visto?

no para apuntarme a ese grupo, eh? uno tiene principios, solo para saber la causa de la subida y cuantas chapas puedo vender.


----------



## wililon (25 Mar 2018)

---------- Post added 25-mar-2018 at 17:17 ----------

[/COLOR]


Patanegra dijo:


> tenia DNT pero solo he logrado un +60%..en que grupo Pump lo habeis visto?
> 
> no para apuntarme a ese grupo, eh? uno tiene principios, solo para saber la causa de la subida y cuantas chapas puedo vender.



Telegram: Contact @bigpumpsignal

Encontrado en Google a partir de comentarios arriba


----------



## plus ultra (25 Mar 2018)

Durante 2016 y 17 mientras estaba casi todo en lateral habia un patron que se repetia y ahora estoy viendo estos ultimos dias,era el siguiente se pumpea una coin y esta hacia 2-3 escalones,me explico pasaba de 1000 a 2000 iba bajando a 1500 unas horas y luego otra vez a pump hasta 3000 y asi 2-3 veces.

Cuando es un pum normal de grupo suele ser una sola subida y si compras puedes acabar atrapado en el fomo mientras que aqui te da la oportunidad de minimo aprovechar otra subida,lo que esta pasando yo se lo hecho a los bot de los mismos exchanges imagino que para mantener el mercado "alegre" y que entre un minimo de comisiones diario.

Para el que quiera especular un poco la cosa esta muy bien tenemos algunas alt en minimos,ahora es buen momento de comprar,luego cuando todo suba vendran los lamentos de si lo llego a saber...


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (25 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> tenia DNT pero solo he logrado un +60%..en que grupo Pump lo habeis visto?
> 
> no para apuntarme a ese grupo, eh? uno tiene principios, solo para saber la causa de la subida y cuantas chapas puedo vender.



No os metáis en grupos de pumpeo, perderéis hasta los pantalones. Sólo ganan los administradores,que son los que compran antes de anunciar la moneda a pumpear.


----------



## juli (25 Mar 2018)

Distrit0x , +159% semanal ... el triple del de Aragon.

Al frente de las subidas en el TOP200 , sólo tras STORM.

---------- Post added 25-mar-2018 at 21:10 ----------




plus ultra dijo:


> Durante 2016 y 17 mientras estaba casi todo en lateral habia un patron que se repetia y ahora estoy viendo estos ultimos dias,era el siguiente se pumpea una coin y esta hacia 2-3 escalones,me explico pasaba de 1000 a 2000 iba bajando a 1500 unas horas y luego otra vez a pump hasta 3000 y asi 2-3 veces.



De hecho, a menor escala...CASI TODAS funcionan así.

Los vasos comunicantes se drenan a lo bestia y en general...y suben paso a paso y en particular ( más allá de eventos de roadmap puntuales, etc )


----------



## Patanegra (25 Mar 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> No os metáis en grupos de pumpeo, perderéis hasta los pantalones. Sólo ganan los administradores,que son los que compran antes de anunciar la moneda a pumpear.



ya lo sé, y ademas me parece mal. Solo me interesa en el caso de monedas que tengo ya (tengo unas 70) para asi saber la duracion estimada del pumpeo.

Por ejemplo, tenia DNT y la he vendido en pleno pumpeo con "solo" +60%, si llego a saber que era un PnD, podia haber dejado una porcion para venderla mas arriba.


----------



## easyridergs (25 Mar 2018)

Jelurida está trabajando con una empresa Austriaca, A-Trust GMBH, con el fin de crear un sistema de identificación digital para las personas a través del móvil. Dicho sistema lo van a utilizar las entidades municipales para ofrecer diversos servicios personalizados a la población. Esto funcionará bajo el ecosistema Ardor. El sistema va a ser probado en una selección de municipios Austriacos.

Blockchain Public Sector Use Case | Jelurida

Blockchain que tengan usos reales, esto es lo que necesitamos. Ardor parece que se lo está currando.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (25 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Distrit0x , +159% semanal ... el triple del de Aragon.
> 
> Al frente de las subidas en el TOP200 , sólo tras STORM.
> 
> ...



Pués cuidado con Storm. Entraron 2 mil millones de dólares en 24 horas a través de la misma exchange,Upbit (Coreana ).Suena a ballena, pero de manual. Además a través de la misma exchange en ésas mismas 24 horas entró la misma cantidad de pasta, pero repartida,entre Trx,Icon,Nem y Eos, con lo que sospecho que la misma ballena puede prepararse para hacer Pump and dump con éste "paquete" de monedas.


----------



## juli (26 Mar 2018)

Lo de Wagger va para truñete del año...vaya panda. Ni idea porque no la seguí ni cuando estaba dentro ( uno de los 2 ICOs en los que he entrado )...pero por lo que se lee aquí...

Y Paragon ? ...Una ICO de 200 minoyes de pavos..y mueven su chiringo ...En HITBTC !!!:8: ( exchange infumable anda los haya )

El año asado hablábamos de los oprtunistas que saldrían con el arreón generalizado...y...en fin. Para muestra , 2 botones. Telita con los figuras.


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Durante 2016 y 17 mientras estaba casi todo en lateral habia un patron que se repetia y ahora estoy viendo estos ultimos dias,era el siguiente se pumpea una coin y esta hacia 2-3 escalones,me explico pasaba de 1000 a 2000 iba bajando a 1500 unas horas y luego otra vez a pump hasta 3000 y asi 2-3 veces.
> 
> Cuando es un pum normal de grupo suele ser una sola subida y si compras puedes acabar atrapado en el fomo mientras que aqui te da la oportunidad de minimo aprovechar otra subida,lo que esta pasando yo se lo hecho a los bot de los mismos exchanges imagino que para mantener el mercado "alegre" y que entre un minimo de comisiones diario.
> 
> Para el que quiera especular un poco la cosa esta muy bien tenemos algunas alt en minimos,ahora es buen momento de comprar,luego cuando todo suba vendran los lamentos de si lo llego a saber...



cuáles consideras en mínimos que te gusten como inversión a largo plazo??

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 03:26 ----------




easyridergs dijo:


> Jelurida está trabajando con una empresa Austriaca, A-Trust GMBH, con el fin de crear un sistema de identificación digital para las personas a través del móvil. Dicho sistema lo van a utilizar las entidades municipales para ofrecer diversos servicios personalizados a la población. Esto funcionará bajo el ecosistema Ardor. El sistema va a ser probado en una selección de municipios Austriacos.
> 
> Blockchain Public Sector Use Case | Jelurida
> 
> ...



esa noticia es vieja, de noviembre de 2017

no sé qué está pasando en Jelurida pero en el canal de news les ha dado por hacer reposts de noticias viejas....a ver si van sacando nuevas como cadenas hijas que es lo que interesa. en en roadmap dan para q2 cadenas hijas... ojalá sean muchas


----------



## easyridergs (26 Mar 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> cuáles consideras en mínimos que te gusten como inversión a largo plazo??
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 03:26 ----------
> 
> ...



Sí, tienes razón, ahora deberían estar con las pruebas en varios municipios, a ver si dicen algo.
Como hijas puede que sea frascoin que tienen y van a ampliar una red de taxis y coches de alquiler en Indonesia, tiene como partner a Uber, Gocar y Grab. La que seguro va a ser hija es triffic.

Ah y bankera también saldrá en Hitbtc, a parte de su propio exchange. Es simplemente vergonzoso, después de recaudar el pastizal que han recaudado lo meten en ese exchange de mierda, si mete un pump por pequeño que sea me las quito.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (26 Mar 2018)

Lo de Hitbtc da pa'tochaco de Stephen King.
----------------------------------------------------------------

El Marketplace de Phore...piano piano y sin relevancia en precio más allá del despunte de cuando salió la comunicación.

Sí hay una noticia curiosa en su discord : Entran en Nanex , en par con Nano...y en un exchange que al menos en coinmarketcap , anuncia pares con 3 TOPs de libro ( BTC, ETH & LTC , las que más cajeros fiat tienen ) . Paso modesto, pero no estaría mal.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 10:47 ----------

Al lorito con Dubai, que quieren petarlo , su adminsitración pública está al 200% por la labor y están entrando blockchains occidentales literalmente A SACO - no pongo links porque parecería puro bombardeo, pero tirando de google quien quiera, suficiente para constatar que "Ahí hay txartela, Patxi" -.

Aquí, incidiendo en un panteamiento como el que mueve FACTOM hacia la administración USA ( y usuarios particulares de inmobiliaria )

Dubai Land Department to expand its Blockchain solution to provide property transfers and Smart Mortgages | Unlock Blockchain

Cañí :
*
El Departamento de Tierras de Dubai ampliará su solución Blockchain para proporcionar transferencias de propiedades e hipotecas inteligentes*

Google Translate


Y otra , con una exposición epidérmica pero muy ilustrativa - y MUY interesante - sobre Jibrell Network, colonos blockchain de primer orden en la zona .

Bridging the gap between traditional and crypto economies | Unlock Blockchain

Cañí :


*Cerrando la brecha entre las economías tradicionales y criptográficas *

Google Translate






*edito :* Dubaicoin ...zumbando bien. 2 minoyes de supply. A mí que me registren...


----------



## sabueXo (26 Mar 2018)

*TRIG*

Van a chapar Discord, o por lo menos, los De Blocksafe se van a salir de los canales públicos. Posiblemente se forme grupo no oficial o pasará a manos de la comunidad.

Motivo: Manejan información privilegiada sobre el proyecto (lógicamente) y van a salir a bolsa. La ley no permite dar información privilegiada a un pequeño grupo de personas (Discord) ya que alteraría el valor en bolsa. Es ilegal. Sus abogados recomiendan salir de los grupos.

Por ello, abandonan los chats públicos directos (ahora mismo solo queda uno en el Discord). Se seguirá usando Twiter y LinkedIn.

Están creado secciónes faq, blog, chat, etc. en su web para hacer pública información y para estar en contacto con los inversores para recibir sugerencias, preguntas, etc.

Solo espero que ese sea el motivo real (indicaría que se van acercando a lanzar el producto) y no sea una forma de no tener que dar explicaciones a los inversores por sus movimientos.

"KevinB - Today at 7:13 AM
As recommended my our compliance team , I will be leaving all discord public chats."

"KevinB - Today at 7:18 AM
I am great ! Stoked and excited :smiley:
How many public traded companies hold a live chat which many users are active to receive updates and news on project ?
Will in corporate world in the U.S. that can be considered illegal for a public traded company , as user are looking fast need to make a buck and is the U.S. that can be considered insider trading . As we shared news to a closed group of people that can affect network value .
Exchanges only list compliant tokens as required by law
So I will be active on twitter and LinkedIn :smiley:"

"KevinB - Today at 7:24 AM
Not a fan of Facebook(editado)
Sort of agree with coinpayments.net on that outlet
We will have a chat open for support of course . Just not an AMA style discord chat . Thanks you kindly for your support "

"KevinB - Today at 7:31 AM
Shut down . Will be migrating to our our slack channel for support in future which will be mainly separate channel for the network and the exchange owned operated by Blocksafe Blockchain Development Alliance ."

---------------------------------------

*TRIG*

Trig ahora puede utilzarse para pagar en tiendas que lo integren y acepten mediante el plugin coinpayments (prestashop, etc.). Lo podrían integrar los partners por ejemplo.

"KevinB - Yesterday at 5:19 AM
https://www.coinpayments.net/supported-coins $trig is now a supported token with Coin Payments , btw."

"Manny - Yesterday at 4:29 PM
Just a quick note on the coinpayments addition of Trig. This is the first step in letting the community know we are working towards delivering our Merch store along with many other things ahead of us.
*Coinpayments allows plugins such as woocommerce and other wordpress integrations and will allow Trig to be utilized by ourselves and partners/future partners who would like to accept Trig*"


----------



## lurker (26 Mar 2018)

hay rumores de WPR a Binance 
Wepower gets listed on Binance!! : WePowerNetwork

pero de momento no se sabe nada oficialmente. El precio se está moviendo bastante ahora...como se confirme, vuela (qlink ya lo ha hecho)

......

Ontology sigue sorprendiendo ...de momento <500M€ de cap y en Q2 sacan mainnet y empiezan a dar su gas . Apuesto por top15 en no mucho tiempo...


----------



## bubbler (26 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## davitin (26 Mar 2018)

Parece que esta habiendo otro bajon en el marketcap global.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (26 Mar 2018)

De guano en guano y tiro porque me toca, 3 meses de tristeza. Necesitamos FIAT fresco cuando antes.

Si volvemos a tocar los 280M será con 100 tokens más que hace 2 semanas, con los que la bajada es cada vez más terrible. Dash está volviendo a valores presubida de noviembre, y pensar que tocó los 1.600$. 

Desde ATH el 70% de bajada es común en el 90% del top 100. Necesitamos dinero institucional entrando para ayer.


----------



## MIP (26 Mar 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> De guano en guano y tiro porque me toca, 3 meses de tristeza. Necesitamos FIAT fresco cuando antes.
> 
> Si volvemos a tocar los 280M será con 100 tokens más que hace 2 semanas, con los que la bajada es cada vez más terrible. Dash está volviendo a valores presubida de noviembre, y pensar que tocó los 1.600$.
> 
> Desde ATH el 70% de bajada es común en el 90% del top 100. Necesitamos dinero institucional entrando para ayer.





Con los tipos de interes de descuento al alza y una masacre en el mercado de bonos vislumbrándose en lontananza, no esperes mucho cash ni aqui ni en ninguna parte, al menos a corto plazo. Y a medio plazo es una incognita brutal lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## silverwindow (26 Mar 2018)

las dubai las tengo a 3 y pico.
Siempre me ha parecido de esas q hay que tener por siaca..
que los moros ricos son muy ricos.
Pasa 1 año y la ves a 760

hold y olvidar

Es de las que no sueltas anque estes doblando,pq sabes que si lo peta,lo peta.Y te cagas en todos tus muertos por haber soltado antes.


PD:guano general,esta noche pasa clapham a rematar a los debiles.


----------



## arras2 (26 Mar 2018)

Cortesía de bigotes y orbeo del discord:

Announcement on LitePay | Litecoin Foundation

¿Guantazo?


----------



## Piotr (26 Mar 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> De guano en guano y tiro porque me toca, 3 meses de tristeza. Necesitamos FIAT fresco cuando antes.
> 
> Si volvemos a tocar los 280M será con 100 tokens más que hace 2 semanas, con los que la bajada es cada vez más terrible. Dash está volviendo a valores presubida de noviembre, y pensar que tocó los 1.600$.
> 
> Desde ATH el 70% de bajada es común en el 90% del top 100. Necesitamos dinero institucional entrando para ayer.



Te voy a contar un secreto. Siempre hubo el mismo fiat REAL pero montaron una estafa a larga escala con la emisión de USDT sin paridad dólar (de que me sonará esto...) inflando todo artificialmente. Todo esto fue manejado por las grandes casas de cambio. Cuando tuvieron miedo a una inminente auditoría (sin opción de untamiento, claro..), retiraron el capital falso del mercado (por eso, esas bajadas de decenas de millones en segundos...).

No vamos a volver a niveles de Dic 2017 hasta que no haya una entrada masiva de capital REAL, y esto solo se podría dar si algun dia las criptos (o la cripto) se extiende entre la población y tiene un uso real considerable. 

Y da gracias que muchos pardillos que entraron cuando el hype y se han quedado atrapados, no han vendido con pérdidas y siguen esperando recuperar algún dia su inversión, sino estaríamos en 2000-3000 pavos como mucho (siendo positivos).


----------



## Patanegra (26 Mar 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> Y da gracias que muchos pardillos que entraron cuando el hype y se han quedado atrapados, no han vendido con pérdidas y siguen esperando recuperar algún dia su inversión, sino estaríamos en 2000-3000 pavos como mucho (siendo positivos).



de nada hombre, para eso esta un servidor :: :


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (26 Mar 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> Te voy a contar un secreto. Siempre hubo el mismo fiat REAL pero montaron una estafa a larga escala con la emisión de USDT sin paridad dólar (de que me sonará esto...) inflando todo artificialmente. Todo esto fue manejado por las grandes casas de cambio. Cuando tuvieron miedo a una inminente auditoría (sin opción de untamiento, claro..), retiraron el capital falso del mercado (por eso, esas bajadas de decenas de millones en segundos...).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitfinex está en el ajo, está siendo investigada también por el asunto que cuentas. La verdad es que ahora sin los chanchullos con el USDT no sabemos hasta donde podrá llegar el Marketcap, pero para ver unos números como los que tuvimos creo que vamos a tener que esperar.


----------



## paketazo (26 Mar 2018)

Buscad patrones a parte de culpables...BTC legó a 1200$ en 2013 y empezó una bajista de casi dos años...ni USDT ni ostias.

Los excesos se pagan, y cuanto más exagerados más se pagan...pasar de poco más de 1000$ en Abril a 20K en diciembre ¿lo veis una progresión normal?

Caer de 20K a 6K es algo lógico ¡joder!

Todo tiene que adaptarse a unos patrones, la velocidad a la que sube y los % a los que lo hace, no son soportables, si no hubiera corrección durante estos años, BTC estaría a 500.000$ y ningún holder apenas soltaría un puñado de lo que lleva para pegarse la vida padre.

Esto es una purga necesaria, no solo aquí, si no en todo ecosistema sano.

Lo contrario, nos guste o no, sería insano y acabaría rompiendo para siempre.

¿que se va BTC a 4000$?...pues nada, que se vaya, no está en nuestra mano evitarlo. Nosotros estamos aquí para aprender, tradear si nos dejan, y aguantar en lo que creamos que tiene futuro...

Hay que tener los pies en el suelo. de aquí a 10 años o esto valdrá nada o cerca de nada, o se usará de modo cotidiano por una gran mayoría de personas...todo lo que suceda entre medias, no deja de ser parte de ambos procesos (todo o nada)


A mi me gustaría verlo mañana cotizando a 100.000$, pero de que valdría si nadie lo adopta ni lo usa...sería un visto y no visto burbujeado...es mejor que baje, esté lateral y suba poco a poco, mientras da tiempo a muchos mas a formar parte de este ecosistema.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (26 Mar 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> Te voy a contar un secreto. Siempre hubo el mismo fiat REAL pero montaron una estafa a larga escala con la emisión de USDT sin paridad dólar (de que me sonará esto...) inflando todo artificialmente. Todo esto fue manejado por las grandes casas de cambio. Cuando tuvieron miedo a una inminente auditoría (sin opción de untamiento, claro..), retiraron el capital falso del mercado (por eso, esas bajadas de decenas de millones en segundos...).
> 
> No vamos a volver a niveles de Dic 2017 hasta que no haya una entrada masiva de capital REAL, y esto solo se podría dar si algun dia las criptos (o la cripto) se extiende entre la población y tiene un uso real considerable.
> 
> Y da gracias que muchos pardillos que entraron cuando el hype y se han quedado atrapados, no han vendido con pérdidas y siguen esperando recuperar algún dia su inversión, sino estaríamos en 2000-3000 pavos como mucho (siendo positivos).



Hostia nano, tu debes de tener linea directa con putin y trump a la vez, cuentanos mas.


----------



## juli (26 Mar 2018)

El Hobbit , con una cascada cada vez más desarrollada y los contactos precisos al máximo nivel, tiene una coyuntura a punto de caramelo para activar todo el criptosistema a nivel global.

El resto , con salvedades Y A OTRO NIVEL, es un juego de niños o una tarea de Sísifo & Don Quijote contra el mundo.

En el link que he subido hoy de Jibrell Network , se posicionan con 3 ó 4 opciones más al nivel Y ROL del USDT. Lo habeis leído ? Van a establecer PARES con TODO TIPO DE ACTIVOS, fiat included.

Insisto : El silenco del Hobbit es oro puro...el día que se acabe, empezará el baile y un despliegue que sólo ese proyecto puede detonar. Que los de siempre controlan totalmente o en gran parte este chiringo está más claro cada día. Ahora pa'que no entre ni diox y en cuanto les convenga...para que entre todo diox.

Ayákadakualo.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (26 Mar 2018)

El dólar bajando con respecto a la mayoría de las divisas. Se ha anunciado la mayor subasta de dólares de la historia. 
A ver cuando empieza a desplomarse de verdad...y nos empieza a beneficiar a nosotros en forma de nuevos inversores


----------



## san_miguel (26 Mar 2018)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con paketazo, un subida tan espectacular como la de el año pasado, NO ES SANO.

Si te hace un 20X, tienes que estar preparado mentalmente para que te haga un -80% desde su ATH, las crypto no llega ni al 1% mundial, tiene unas volatilidades bestiales, es el sueño más húmedo de cualquier especulador o trader que se tercie.

¿De verdad pensais que si el SP500 se va al suelo, el dinero que salga de ahí se va a ir a cryptoworld, pensando que BTC es oro 3.0? A día de hoy los grandes capitales irán al oro. No creo que en su sano juicio busquen un valor altamente volatil, cuando precisamente lo que buscan es seguridd

Será oro 3.0 cuando sea adoptado por por o menos el 30% de la población, cuando sea escalable y tenga aplicación real, de momento es un proyecto, muy alentador, pero altamente especulativo. Y cuando algo es tan especulativo sólo hay dos opciones, o te forras o te arruinas. Un casino.

Para meterse aquí uno tiene que saber donde se mete, puedes ganar mucho o perderlo todo, por eso se insiste en que te juegues en el "casino" dinero que no necesites para mañana.

El tema es que nos puede la avaricia y el miedo, y luego llegan los lloros o los orgasmos, es como una droga. Si no quereis problemas,,,pues a renta fija y bonos del estado, oro...

Yo como vosotros estoy aquí para hacer dinero, obviamente, el fin último es hacer dinero y vivir mejor, quien diga lo contrario miente.

Pensais que si llego a 800K euros voy a seguir en crypto? NO, lo meto en 4 o 5 bluechips de las bolsas y a vivir de las rentas de los dividendos, 4% de media anual en los últimos 20 años del IBEX35. 30k anuales y tu dinero totalmente liquido en un click.

¿Para que quereís una casa? ¿Un chaletazo? Es un bién que se deprecia, impuestos, reformas, ¿Que teneis hijos? Cuando tengan 25 años se van casa y ponte a mantener el chaletazo/pisazo con la pensión que os va a quedar. Alquila y vive en el piso o chalet que quieras, y donde quieras.

800k y al ibex o sp bluechips, lo tengo clarísimo, y 30k para jugar al casino crypto e intentar vencer al mercado.

En cuanto a BTC, o entra pasta de inversores grandes o minoristas (ETF) o BTC se va a 3000-4000usd, simplemente por el ciclo que parece que nos adentramos.

Ayer me miré el roadmap de BTC para 2018, y es brutal, si se van implementando todo lo que están haciendo, no me cabe duda de que será el oro 3.0, pero ahora toca corrección.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 17:49 ----------


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con paketazo, un subida tan espectacular como la de el año pasado, NO ES SANO.
> 
> Si te hace un 20X, tienes que estar preparado mentalmente para que te haga un -80% desde su ATH, las crypto no llega ni al 1% mundial, tiene unas volatilidades bestiales, es el sueño más húmedo de cualquier especulador o trader que se tercie.
> 
> ...



El Señor le oiga...8:


----------



## plus ultra (26 Mar 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> cuáles consideras en mínimos que te gusten como inversión a largo plazo??





A largo no tengo gran cosa nueva,hace unos meses que ya me posicione en el top,ahora lo que mas le hecho el ojo es a cosillas para aumentar satoshis.

A medio si tuviera que elegir ahora mismo una diría que MONERO la bifurcación sera el 30 de abril comprar ahora y vender entre el 20-25 de abril.

En corto creo que BITB,GTC,TEL o APPC podrian pegar un pump pero vamos que te lo digo sin base alguna simplemente como el comentario que hice ayer de que era un patron que me dio buenos resultados en 2016-17 y parece repetirse.Ayer te hubiera dicho estas mas QLC que hoy la he visto a 170% la he pillado al mismo precio que la compre he vendido y a otra cosa,no es que las este buscando en el MK si no que las llevo en mi cartera de "chicharros" y creo que ya les toca.

A la que si sigo viendo con muy buenos ojos es a UP puede que sean cosas mias pero en cuanto estemos un poco mejor que ahora se nos marca un x2-3 minimo.


----------



## juli (26 Mar 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


>



Qué es éso de divergencia bajista ? Nos vamos a plomo ?


----------



## san_miguel (26 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Qué es éso de divergencia bajista ? Nos vamos a plomo ?



Que lo más probable es que siga bajando...estamos en s Santa, así que...hasta el domingo de resurrección..toca sufrir. Cryptianos

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus lo Fumo (26 Mar 2018)

Ojo Litecoin por si esto puede afectar a su cotización:

Fundación Litecoin anuncia cese de operaciones y venta de LitePay | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



> La empresa detrás de la herramienta de pagos Litepay, basada en Litecoin, anunció el cese de sus operaciones y la puesta en venta de la compañía.
> 
> En un comunicado de la Fundación Litecoin, esta organización que trabajaba de cerca con LitePay proveyéndole fondos, expuso las razones por las que el vínculo con la empresa ha llegado a su fin.
> 
> ...


----------



## species8472 (26 Mar 2018)

Veo miedo, supongo que será inevitable pero tratemos de aislarnos de la cotización unos minutos. La subida de 2017 no tenía sentido y esta bajada tampoco.

Lo que si tiene sentido es la cantidad de desarrollos que se estan haciendo. La cantidad de empresas trabajando con decenas de millones para desarrollo y marketing (muy importante). La interacción que empieza haber entre el cryptomundo y la economía fiat es muy real y va ir a más. Esto son nuevas empresas que generarán valor y populizarán el crytomundo quitando quota a empresas tradicionales.

Y luego está el gran B, el rey. El rey está a un paso de estabilizar y expandir lighting network permitiendo su uso masivo. En cuanto a eso se sume el primer problema gordo de la economía fiat se generará una explosión que dejará el 2017 como lo que es ahora la muesca de 2011 de 30 dolares.

Dapps trayendo uso masivo + bitcoin popularizándose como medio de pago + valor huyendo de fiat desmoronándose = explosión del marketcap X100 de criptoland

Y esto va a ocurrir, a final de 2018, 2019 o 2020. El que no es el tema, es el cuando. Lo único que me preocupa es que pese más el descalabro del fiat y la lightning network que las dapps, o lo haga antes de la expansión de estas, y entre en modo agujero negro total, arrasando no solo con el fiat si no también con mis enigmas, dxts, zoins, ins, etc


----------



## Claudius (26 Mar 2018)

Los cuentos de los chinos kudeiros Lee, para pumpear su juguete.
inocho:
Litepay Reportedly Ceases All Operations | Crypto Briefing


----------



## juli (26 Mar 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> ...



Miremos los teams de la cascada de Ethereum ( por lo voluminoso ). Porque todo el mundo habla de que hay mil y pico proyectos...y que sobran la mayoría...ok...

Pero sólo en la cascada de ETH , son MILES de advisors, himbersores, profesionales de todo tipo...muchísimos de ellos, de primer nivel. Hay proyectos fuera de ese ámbito del mismo caché, OK. Pero Ethereum es una legión. Una industria en sí misma.

Éste sector no va a esperar a 2020 ni gaitas por el estilo para reventar.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 21:52 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Los cuentos de los chinos kudeiros Lee, para pumpear su juguete.
> inocho:
> Litepay Reportedly Ceases All Operations | Crypto Briefing



Lee va a dar pasta a espuertas...pero hay que aguantarle el paseíto...éso, como hay un diox.

Marca de la casa.


----------



## Bucanero (26 Mar 2018)

Buenas noches. No se si se ha puesto por aquí pero salió un proyecto que veo interesante y que en you tube ha salido un poco. Hace poco salió TE-FOOD lo bueno es que hay una empresa ya solida detras aunque sea china. En fin por si os interesa. Un saludo a todos y me ca.. en lo del litecoin porque seguro que baja.


----------



## juli (26 Mar 2018)

Factom

no se puede copiar ni guardar (o sea, traducir)

alguna idea ?

Factom M3 - Governance Proposal - Documentos de Google


----------



## san_miguel (26 Mar 2018)

Adding ERC20 Support to Coinbase

Preparando el camino a ZRX

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (26 Mar 2018)

He recomendado a mas de uno el ledger nano s,yo no me alarmaria mucho,pero cuando salen malas noticias tambien hay que avisar.

Un monedero de criptomonedas a prueba de hacks es hackeado


----------



## paketazo (26 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Factom
> 
> no se puede copiar ni guardar (o sea, traducir)
> 
> ...



Parece que quieren crear una red de incentivos que implicarán una inflación anual en un principio de un 10%, lo que quiere decir que habrá un incremento inflacionario sobre la base de tokens disponibles.

Por una parte es bueno, pues los usuarios obtendrán un retorno a su inversión.

Por otra parte es malo, pues el incremento podría ir al mercado y no llegarse a absorber lo que reduciría el precio.

Poniéndolo sencillo: Factom se convierte en POS incentivado con inflación anual del 10%...supongo se irá reduciendo con el tiempo.

También parece que buscan que los nodos voten propuestas etc...

Leído muy por encima, así que hay mucho en lo que no me he parado, pero podría repercutir positivamente a corto plazo...a largo...dependerá de los avances de la empresa.


----------



## san_miguel (26 Mar 2018)

Hoja de ruta BTC

Roadmap to Bitcoin Developments

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 21:26 ----------

Roadmap to Bitcoin Developments

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (27 Mar 2018)

*paketazo : * Pues votar en Factom no me parece ninguna chorrada. Ni stakear o tener un Mnode ( ignoro si está en la propuesta ). Las noticias, contactos que muestran en su discord, conferencias...todo gira alrededor de la Castuza yankee.

Sabes el % de retorno por staking y/o Mnode ? ( si hay ...y qué chapas se necesitan ) ...o, en qué apartado está éso ?

Gracias


---------------------------------------------------

*edito : * ( Porque el blog de Factom, igual que todo el resto de la web salvo el documento antes linkado, puede ser traducido en google )

Dejo unas FAQ genéricas para quien quisiera ponerse algo al tanto de esta blockchain , ya interesantísima antes por las aplicaciones que desarrolla y su posible y particular nicho de usuarios - inmobiliaria, banca, adminsitración pública - , y ahora , con sistema de gobernanza al que los jolders pueden acceder y capacidad de retornos vía staking - y tal vez Mnodes - , más .

Es tochete, pero se lee fácil :

Google Translate


----------



## tolomeo (27 Mar 2018)

y qué pasa con ETH?


----------



## lurker (27 Mar 2018)

enésima sangría kaliyugática de cryptoworld...seguimos esperando al avatar que nos lleve a la siguiente fase, pero el muy cabrón anda de colegueo en twitter con E.Musk
en fins, siempre nos quedará ontology...


----------



## Patanegra (27 Mar 2018)

lurker dijo:


> enésima sangría kaliyugática de cryptoworld...seguimos esperando al avatar que nos lleve a la siguiente fase, pero el muy cabrón anda de colegueo en twitter con E.Musk
> en fins, siempre nos quedará ontology...



los sovieticos han llegado a las afueras de Berlin, a ver cuando viene nuestra wunderwaffe, esperemos que esta no sea un mito ienso:


----------



## davitin (27 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cerrando el día, se respeta la directriz alcista de la congestión de precios, y la Raya phi del 7633 se mantiene bastante tranquila desde Idus de Marzo.
> 
> *Como la "pista" de congestión se está acabando, no le va a quedar más remedio que salir para arriba, y una vez se libere de la bajista,.. el siguiente punto es la Raya Phi del 12300.*
> 
> *Es probable que el contacto con la directriz bajista lo haga el día 30 en ese caso en 9800$ +/-, y cuando ya lo pase, pues quizás toque otra temporada de buenas noticias*.



A ver si aciertas una, aunque sea.


----------



## josema82 (27 Mar 2018)

Offtopic.

Un poco de humor.


----------



## san_miguel (27 Mar 2018)

Este juego se llama, completa el patrón basándote en los anteriores...







Esperemos que no se cumpla, porque sino ya véis donde vamos.


----------



## bubbler (27 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## michinato (27 Mar 2018)

Buenas,

He superpuesto la gráfica de la caída actual que está teniendo ETH con la gráfica de la caída que tuvo BTC a finales de 2014.

ETH/EUR en azul
BTC/EUR en rojo








Yo llevo tiempo viendo unas cuantas similitudes.


Lo primero que se puede ver es que la velocidad de la caída actual está siendo unas 4 veces más rápida que la caída que ocurrió en 2014 (aquella tardó un año y ahora llevamos solo dos meses y algo).


Fijaos también que hay unos cuantos mínimos que coinciden bastante en las dos gráficas (marcados con 1, 2 y 3) sin embargo, el mínimo 4 de la caída de ETH no se ve reflejado en la caída que tuvo BTC.


Más o menos los porcentajes de las caídas han sido los siguientes:

Punto 1: 1/2 desde el máximo (-50%)
Punto 2: 2/3 desde el máximo (-66%)
Punto 5: 4/5 desde el máximo (-80%)

En el punto 5 BTC llegó a los 150€, que marcó el mínimo y a partir de ahí empezó su recuperación.

Falta poco para llegar al punto 5.


Que creéis, 

¿coincidiremos con el punto en donde hizo mínimo BTC e indicará el camino a la recuperación?

o 

¿a partir del punto 4 se han separado las gráficas y la evolución futura no se va a parecer en nada?




Os dejo pensando en ello.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Mar 2018)

De 0 € no pasaran, eso es un alivio...


----------



## Claudius (27 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Factom
> 
> no se puede copiar ni guardar (o sea, traducir)
> 
> ...



hodl!


----------



## davitin (27 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> De 0 € no pasaran, eso es un alivio...



Si sube es que sube y si baja es que sigue bajando.


----------



## sabueXo (27 Mar 2018)

*TRIG*

Anunciaron que dejan Discord (están viendo como continuar en contacto con la comunidad sin incumplir la ley) ya que legalmente no pueden dar información a un grupo reducido de gente ya que salen a bolsa en un futuro. Las noticias deben darlas a la vez para todos.

Durante esta bajada de BTC se ha mantenido el precio más o menos y se ha defendido. Ha habido más movimiento que de constumbre.

Como todo, esto tiene muchas lecturas, pero una puede ser que están preparándose para comenzar a dar noticias e inversores que tengan información de antemano se han puesto a comprar.

¿Será el momento de TRIG en un futuro cercano? A saber.


----------



## bubbler (27 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## StalkerTlön (27 Mar 2018)

¿Alguien sabe algo del subidón de Mithril? ¿Será que el hobbit ha encontrado una buena mina?:XX:


----------



## traianus (27 Mar 2018)

ONTology despega!


----------



## casera (27 Mar 2018)

Por si alguno tiene pasta ahi: paypro ha sido fiasco total, por un error en el smart contract se han perdido todos los ETH invertidos en la ICO. No tiene un duro para seguir. Los que hayan invertido en esa ICO han perdido todo lo aportado.


----------



## Patanegra (27 Mar 2018)

casera dijo:


> Por si alguno tiene pasta ahi: paypro ha sido fiasco total, por un error en el smart contract se han perdido todos los ETH invertidos en la ICO. No tiene un duro para seguir. Los que hayan invertido en esa ICO han perdido todo lo aportado.



error o robo?


----------



## casera (27 Mar 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> error o robo?



Error. Un fallo en el smart contract hace que no se puedan sacar los ETH aportados, quedan bloqueados de por vida. O sea, perdidos.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (27 Mar 2018)

Leo que la inversión mínima era 0.5 ETH. Bastante para una ICO. No sé Rick, parece una estafa clara (error premeditado).


----------



## sabueXo (28 Mar 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> *TRIG*
> 
> Anunciaron que dejan Discord (están viendo como continuar en contacto con la comunidad sin incumplir la ley) ya que legalmente no pueden dar información a un grupo reducido de gente ya que salen a bolsa en un futuro. Las noticias deben darlas a la vez para todos.
> 
> ...



O también puede ser que la gente está esperando el masternodo el 31 de marzo (hay ese rumor y es falso) y haya bajón después al ver que no sale el masternodo.

Parece que el planing cercano es este:
"Manny - Yesterday at 10:03 PM
Testing is internal right now. .APK/.IPA apps are being tested as well. Wallet is being further developed. We are debuting our network demo at Consensus in New York in May.(editado)
Have a lot of other things going on as well.
A write up of where we are at will be available once our new site/blog/store launch.
I'm working towards having it all ready by first week of April."


----------



## casera (28 Mar 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Leo que la inversión mínima era 0.5 ETH. Bastante para una ICO. No sé Rick, parece una estafa clara (error premeditado).



No, no es el caso. Pasaron auditoria independiente, etc, y fue esa consultora externa la que la cago (entre otros errores). Esperable en un sector tan poco trillado, tambien.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Mar 2018)

casera dijo:


> No, no es el caso. Pasaron auditoria independiente, etc, y fue esa consultora externa la que la cago (entre otros errores). Esperable en un sector tan poco trillado, tambien.



Pues igual de esperable sera entonces que la gente meta su pasta en dicho sector? ienso:


----------



## davitin (28 Mar 2018)

Joder pues menudos tolais los devs de ese proyecto, ya pueden ahorcarse.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (28 Mar 2018)

Me sorprende que el código de programación de los smart contracts de ETH permita que puedan darse ese tipo de escenarios. 

Porqué entiendo que esos ETH quedarán bloqueados para el fin de los días.

Es otro punto negativo más que añadir a ETH, donde por cierto tengo casi la mitad de mi capital en criptos.

Espero que el puto Hobbit aparezca de una vez , y con buenas noticias, o el chiringuito se nos va al garete. ¿Cuantas malas noticias llevamos este mes?


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Mar 2018)

............... wano


----------



## lurker (28 Mar 2018)

ONT rozando ya los 2,5$. Están trabajando en interoperabilidad entre blockchains (=adopción masiva) con otros proyectos diamante: AION, WANCHAIN e ICON. Esto pinta que te cagas, es una bomba.

Ontology (ONT) Takes Flight On Interoperability Rumors | Crypto Briefing

_At the Global Blockchain Summit Forum, held in the Chinese city of Hangzhou, Ontology’s founder and chief architect, Jun Li, was part of a panel with the leaders of the other cryptocurrencies to discuss interoperability between blockchains.

The other four cryptocurrencies are the constituent members of the Blockchain Interoperability Alliance, which pools resources to research and provide greater interconnectivity between otherwise isolated blockchain networks.

A blog post announcing the formation of the Alliance in December of last year, argued that interoperability would enable greater scalability and adoption into the mainstream. 

As well as for cross-chain operability, Li also expressed support for “cross-industry compatibility”.
_
Antes de final de marzo deberían estar sacando la testnet y roadmap , espero que sea así porque si no la hoxtia va a ser fina. A finales del Q2 la mainnet y a generar paguita en forma de ONG :: mientras tanto a intentar acumular mas en el swing alcista que lleva


----------



## Speculo (28 Mar 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Me sorprende que el código de programación de los smart contracts de ETH permita que puedan darse ese tipo de escenarios.
> 
> Porqué entiendo que esos ETH quedarán bloqueados para el fin de los días.
> 
> ...



Es otro punto negativo a añadir a esta chorrada de videojuego sistemático donde, como ha ocurrido en este caso, se pasa de llegar a un acuerdo donde cada una de las partes confía en la otra, como ha venido siendo desde el inicio de la historia, a confiar en que el inútil de turno haya escrito bien un código que no entiende ni cristo porque si no es así, todos pierden su dinero. Otra chorrada incomprensible como aquello de la destrucción mutua y otras gilipolleces variadas que hacen que la gente huya de esto como de la peste.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (28 Mar 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Me sorprende que el código de programación de los smart contracts de ETH permita que puedan darse ese tipo de escenarios.
> 
> Porqué entiendo que esos ETH quedarán bloqueados para el fin de los días.
> 
> ...



Disculpadme que lo pregunte, pero he intentado seguir el hilo y no he sido capaz de saber a quien os referis cuando hablais del "hobbit".

De quien hablais?. Creo que de Charlie Lee, pero no estoy seguro...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (28 Mar 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Disculpadme que lo pregunte, pero he intentado seguir el hilo y no he sido capaz de saber a quien os referis cuando hablais del "hobbit".
> 
> De quien hablais?. Creo que de Charlie Lee, pero no estoy seguro...
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



De este superhombre;

FitVitalik ICO | HELP VITALIK BUTERIN GET BACK IN SHAPE

(Cortesía de Cayo Marcio)


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Mar 2018)

Los de Paypro: 'Uy, nos la han jugado y hemos perdido todo vuestro dinero... eeeh... podéis poner más?'

_Querida comunidad,

Como saben, la venta de tokens de PayPro se cerró el pasado 26 de febrero. Muchas gracias por confiar en nuestro equipo, es un honor para nosotros. Además, me disculpo por haber tardado tanto en llegar a usted.

Cuando se decidió comenzar nuestra venta de tokens, reconocimos la importancia de tener un SmartContract robusto y seguro. Por esta razón, decidimos subcontratar su desarrollo a un tercero que supuestamente debía ofrecer una solución lista para usar. Además de eso, también auditamos el contrato inteligente para asegurarnos de que todo estaba bien. El informe se puede encontrar aquí:

PayPro ICO - Code Review.pdf - Google Drive

Desafortunadamente, tenemos miedo de decir que hemos experimentado un error al cerrar el Contrato inteligente. En palabras simples, hubo un error al traducir la dirección de la billetera de JavaScript a Solidity que hizo que el SmartContract interpretara erróneamente la dirección de destino para desbloquear los fondos recaudados. Una copia del código de SmartContract se puede encontrar aquí:

Smart Contract Code.zip - Google Drive

Además, se puede encontrar una explicación más técnica aquí:

1. Letter to Ethereum Foundation.pdf - Google Drive

Por lo tanto, mientras que teníamos la intención de enviar los fondos a

0x132623d797FE61f8E1D1aE2aA17Fc997a4f9bf77

fueron enviados a:

0x132623d797FE61De05De0aB5ec5E7A8380000000

¿Qué haremos después?

No nos rendiremos. Queremos hacer PayPro una realidad y, por lo tanto, vamos a luchar tanto como sea posible para lograrlo. Sin embargo, necesitamos de nuevo su ayuda para enfrentar este delicado momento. ¡Necesitamos que la comunidad de PayPro haga ruido e intente atraer a más personas para impulsar a PayPro! Es por eso que vamos a tomar las siguientes acciones:

Hemos enviado una carta formal a la Fundación Ethereum solicitando que se solucione este error para que no vuelva a suceder en el futuro. Puedes encontrar una copia de la carta aquí:

1. Letter to Ethereum Foundation.pdf - Google Drive

Vamos a demandar tanto al desarrollador de Smart Contract como a la empresa consultora que lo revisó. La evidencia sobre la colaboración con el desarrollador de Smart Contract se puede encontrar aquí:

Update your browser to use Google Drive - Google Drive Help

Más información sobre cómo unirse a la demanda se puede encontrar a continuación.

Se ha lanzado un nuevo Programa de Afiliados, donde los nuevos contribuyentes serán recompensados ​​con un bono de 120% y afiliados con un 30% de bonificación. El objetivo de este programa es reunir los fondos necesarios para iniciar PayPro. Si tenemos éxito recaudando más de 500,000 euros, crearemos un nuevo token y se lo entregaremos a los actuales propietarios de PIP. Por favor, regístrate aquí para unirte al Programa de Afiliados.

Se ha publicado un nuevo Programa Bounty, donde le pedimos a la comunidad que nos ayude a desarrollar la billetera. Más información será suministrada pronto.

¿Cómo se pueden recuperar los fondos?

Lamentablemente, no tenemos acceso a la cuenta mencionada anteriormente que termina en ... 8380000000 . Como todos los fondos recaudados están allí, no hay forma de que reembolsemos.

Como creemos que tanto la empresa que desarrolló el Contrato inteligente como la Agencia de consultoría son responsables de haber entregado un producto que no funcionó, vamos a reclamar una indemnización.

La demanda ahora está siendo preparada por nuestros abogados. Si desea ser incluido en la demanda para reclamar parte de la compensación, complete este formulario:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScTgJgIk9MW0U45lz1w6O4c67381Jw8NKrhgYH1bMky_M6RZQ/viewform

Todos los fondos recibidos de la compensación se distribuirán a los contribuyentes que se hayan unido a la demanda.

Tenga en cuenta que esto solo es compatible en caso de que no podamos cumplir los objetivos de nuestro Programa de Afiliados por una cantidad mínima de 500,000 EUR. En caso de que tuviéramos éxito al aumentar esta cantidad, la compensación se usaría para desarrollar PayPro.

Aprovechamos esta oportunidad para pedir disculpas por este error fatal. Todo el equipo de PayPro está avergonzado y lo siento por esto. Estamos trabajando para resolver este error de la mejor manera posible para toda la comunidad.

En caso de que tenga alguna otra consulta, envíenos un correo electrónico a "info@thepaypro.com". Responderemos a todos los correos electrónicos y brindaremos toda la ayuda necesaria y la evidencia de lo que sucedió.

Además, hemos programado una conferencia en Hangouts para el próximo jueves, 29 de marzo, a las 11: 00h GMT, donde explicaremos esto en persona y responderemos a todas sus preguntas. Para unirse, siga este enlace

Tuyo sinceramente,

Equipo PayPro._

https://cointrends.top/news/view/dear-community

Ni siquiera comprobaron la dirección. ¡¡Vaya Cagada!!. Decir que los desarrolladores son poco serios y extremadamente ingenuos es ser demasiado generoso.


----------



## davitin (28 Mar 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Los de Paypro: 'Uy, nos la han jugado y hemos perdido todo vuestro dinero... eeeh... podéis poner más?'
> 
> _Querida comunidad,
> 
> ...



Menuda jeta tienen estos, le echan la culpa a las subcontratas, que si, que son ellas las que han hecho mal el trabajo, pero los primeros responsables son los devs, menudos capullos, si tuvieran verguenza se harían el ara-kiri.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (28 Mar 2018)

Detalles como estos, y muchos otros, en términos de inseguridad jurídica al poseer cualquier cripto, hacen que, mientras esta tecnología no pueda ser verificada y contrastada formalmente y tenga ciertos mecanismos para reponer ciertos movimientos, no pueda ser usada por las empresas grandes ni por el público común.

Ya no es sólo el problema de la inestabilidad de precios, que es hasta cierto punto asumible, sino el hecho de que un hackeo o error te pueda hacer perder millones de dólares y estés prácticamente vendido. Por no poder, no puedes ni denunciar a nadie, ya que desconoces donde han ido a parar esos fondos perdidos (caso Paypro). Ninguna gran empresa toleraría un nivel de riesgo tan atroz, y muy pocos grandes patrimonios personales apostarían su fortuna.

Si este mundillo quiere ser mainstream el nivel de garantías y seguridad jurídica para el poseedor de criptos debe ser mucho, pero mucho mayor. De lo contrario la base de usuarios solo llegara a los entusiastas de la informática.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (28 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Menuda jeta tienen estos, le echan la culpa a las subcontratas, que si, que son ellas las que han hecho mal el trabajo, pero los primeros responsables son los devs, menudos capullos, si tuvieran verguenza se harían el ara-kiri.



Es que no sé qué coño les importa a los usuarios y a los clientes finales si había subcontratas, tenían problemas de código, etc. Son cosas que es muy raro que pasen en otras ICOs o criptos.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Mar 2018)

Joer pero que inutiles, no parece SCAm si no mas bien cagada y de las gordas.
Es como enviar BTC a una direccion inahbilitada y a la practica qeudan destruidos.

Inutiles es poco, los foros deben estar ardiendo contra esta gente tan inutil.
No recuerdo una caso igual.


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Es que no sé qué coño les importa a los usuarios y a los clientes finales si había subcontratas, tenían problemas de código, etc. Son cosas que es muy raro que pasen en otras ICOs o criptos.



Vamos a ver...han pilláo una empresa de programación...y más tarde, incluso han encargado una auditoría externa sobre el código recibido.

La responsabilidad de quien ha pagado ( si es cierto ) es CERO. Guste o no. De hecho, es de suponer que mogollón de proyectos serán iniciados por profesionales del sector que quiere entrar en blockahin ( seguros, viajes, salud ) y por personas totalmente ajenas a la programación . Si los impulsores han obrado como dicen, su plateamiento es impecable ( a expensas de la solvencia de las empresas contratadas en cuestión de indemnizaciones).

...y si no han obrado de buena fe...pues el círculo para dejarlos fuera de responsabilidad alguna, parece perfectamente trazado.

De todos modos, no sé qué cojones se cree el personal que tiene como respaldo. Esto es como ir a pillar matute a un parque, pero peor : Con quien te venda al otro lado de mundo a los 10 minutos.

A ver si nos creemos que un token vale 0.001 $ y otro 500$ porque diox es amor y tal...

Si quieres pelotazo...aumentas riesgo. Simple. Peor me parece lo de los exchanges, que son empresones moviendo un pastrollón - no 4 críos - ...y se ciscan en tó lo que se menea.

EN fin...circulen.


----------



## casera (28 Mar 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Es que no sé qué coño les importa a los usuarios y a los clientes finales si había subcontratas, tenían problemas de código, etc. Son cosas que es muy raro que pasen en otras ICOs o criptos.



En realidad no es tan infrecuente. Lo mas sonado fue The Dao. Pero haber han habido mas problemas y fallos en estos temas.

Cuando se dice que el tema cryptos es el far west, que no hay reclamaciones posibles que se puede perder todo... pues es por estas cosas entre otras. No solo que el proyecto no triunfe, sino que la caguen por chorradas.


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Joer pero que inutiles, no parece SCAm si no mas bien cagada y de las gordas.
> Es como enviar BTC a una direccion inahbilitada y a la practica qeudan destruidos.
> 
> Inutiles es poco, los foros deben estar ardiendo contra esta gente tan inutil.
> No recuerdo una caso igual.



Pues prepárate.

Hay miles de smart contracts cuyo funcionamiento no conoce ni diox.

Cuando ETH tenga su plataforma...les tocará a ellos tocar "su música" . 

Y va a haber lágrimas como malokotones, priimoooo...


----------



## silverwindow (28 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Pues prepárate.
> 
> Hay miles de smart contracts cuyo funcionamiento no conoce ni diox.
> 
> ...




Y ademas dicen que si de eso que lo vuelvan a intentar, que les den mas pasta, que yasi de eso les dan "un bono" y tal, que esta vez si, que lo haran bien, que solo quieren recaudar 500.000 euros y tal,palabrita de niño jesus


It seems to me that the developers are trying to tell us some fairy tales, because during the ico the companies collected more than 1006 ETH. If 1006 ETH was transferred to someone else's wallet, then where are the remaining funds that the company collected on time?

_Over all during the token sale PayPro raised *2433.08 ETH + $750K. *
If only 1006 ETH are gone, then where are the remaining funds? Are they trying to deceive us again?_

inocho:


Ademas dice, que si la demanda tiene exito, se utilizaran los fondos devueltos "para el proyecto", o sea barcos y putas,que nos conocemos.

I-M-P-R-E-S-I-O-N-A-N-T-E


----------



## bubbler (28 Mar 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2018)

El Marketplace de Phore ya carbura. ( no cargaba y había panic of da pípol a tutiplén ). 

Cuantos más problemas veo...más molan mis *purples*. 15 cabrones obsesionáos sobando 4 horas al día cada vez que hay un marrón...éso no tiene precio, maifrén...


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2018)

Ole chicos...alguien usa Nanex ?

Es que en el navegador carga su logo...pero sin acceso.

---------- Post added 28-mar-2018 at 16:11 ----------

Tras dar un apunte ayer, recomendo un vistazo, traductor mediante, al blog de FACTOM. Es cualquier cosa menos perder el tiempo ( en el "Factom en prensa" de su discord , va cañita y pintxotorti a que cualquier día sale un expresidente USA, la Hillary o algún Castuzo premium de ese pelo - y no es broma, por h o por b, aparecen políticucos yakees a gogó - ).

Me da que FCT pude ser uno de los pepinazos del año,, ondita "Dash $ ETH style " en 2017. Tras años en un hermetismo por parte de su gurusito principal que era motivo de coña incluso entre sus jolders...empiezan a supurar demasiadas cosas a la vez. Al loro que éstos están llamados a hacer cosas ENORMES en Blockchain., nada de marketplaces de chavalitos...

En fin...un apunte encontrado hoy a boleo . Allákadakualo :

Shuqin Technology : Further Cooperation with Factom

*Tecnología Shuqin: mayor cooperación con Factom*
Publicado en 29 de marzo de 2017 por BQchain



Spoiler



Recientemente, la entidad operativa de Baoquan.com - Shuqin Technology Co., Ltd. (en lo sucesivo, Shuqin) ha firmado un nuevo acuerdo de asociación estratégica con Factom para promover la interacción transfronteriza entre ambas partes. Ya en 2016, Baoquan.com y Factom han alcanzado una intención de cooperación estratégica para promover conjuntamente el desarrollo de la tecnología subyacente de Blockcchian. Y para este momento, ambas partes tendrán un profundo aprendizaje y exploración en la capa de aplicación de Baoquan.com y los productos de fondo de Factom, para luego formar aún más la cooperación con la interconexión comercial y la técnica de combinación.

Factom también dijo que *Shuqin es el cliente que carga la cantidad máxima de datos en la cadena Factom excepto él mismo. Confiando en el soporte técnico de Factom, Shuqin completó los proyectos clave como la bolsa local de China, big data, etc. Y cooperó con Qianmai para la identificación judicial, lo que significa que la certificación de datos electrónicos Blockchain obtuvo la primera aprobación de la justicia en la capa de judicatura*. Por un lado, Factom aplicará una gestión de identidad más completa y un servicio de información de datos en cadena para perfeccionar el servicio tecnológico subyacente. Por otro lado, Shuqin también proporcionará la práctica comercial para apoyar la actualización de la tecnología básica y el despliegue de nodos de alianza desmeales.

Factom es un proveedor de servicios de infraestructura para registrar, verificar y auditar basado en Blockchain, y almacena los datos del mundo en un sistema descentralizado. Uso de la tecnología blockchain para contratos inteligentes, activos digitales e integridad de la base de datos. La tecnología central que permite a la empresa interactuar sin problemas con los datos, mejorar la eficiencia y tomar mejores decisiones. Y el software Factom puede conectarse a los sistemas existentes con tecnología probada que se puede implementar rápidamente y adaptarse a cualquier dominio. *La aplicación de Factom ha superado con creces el alcance de la grabación y la gestión, y se está aplicando en derechos de autor, educación, impuestos, servicios gubernamentales y algunos otros campos*.

En cuanto a una empresa de blockchain local de China, *Shuqin se está dedicando a resolver el problema práctico mediante la tecnología blockchain con el negocio principal en el servicio financiero. Baoquan.com como el primer producto en certificación de datos electrónicos*, aplicó las características distribuidas y descentralizadas de la tecnología blockchian para proporcionar el servicio integral para empresas y personal. Centro de intercambio de datos grandes como el proyecto central, utilizando la tecnología blockchain para garantizar la autenticidad y seguridad de las fuentes de datos, y lograr la transparencia de la cadena de comercialización, luego para lograr el objetivo de la rastreabilidad en tiempo real para las fuentes de datos y la información comercial. Mientras tanto, utilizando la tecnología blockchain como infraestructura subyacente, construya el valor de la ecología de la operación de Internet sobre "1 cadena, 1 web, 1 nube, 4 plataformas" para realizar el flujo de sincronización de la información en línea y fuera de línea.

Para esta cooperación adicional, *Factom ofrece soporte técnico completo, trabajando con Shuqin en la tecnología avanzada de blockchain y un campo de rápido desarrollo para abrir un mundo nuevo. Shuqin promueve activamente el aterrizaje del proyecto Big Data, y la gran cantidad de datos se registrará en la cadena Factom*, que puede proporcionar soporte de datos para desarrolladores globales de Blockchain, y luego promover aún más para construir el sistema inteligente de comercio de datos en cadena con transparencia e integridad.En el futuro, *Shuqin mantendrá la cooperación con Factom en campos técnicos y comerciales, para acelerar la innovación de la tecnología blockchain, promover la actualización de productos, perfeccionar la construcción de la plataforma y luego trabajar para una plataforma de servicios financieros* eficiente y segura, más para construir y mantener un mundo digital de honestidad juntos.


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2018)

Meanwhile, "el hermético" :

Fintech company Bankorus adds three new faces to its team
*
La compañía Fintech Bankorus agrega tres caras nuevas a su equipo*



Spoiler



Ejecutivos 26 de marzo de 2018 -por Valentina Kirilova 0 Comments

Bankorus, una empresa fintech y creadora del primer robo-asesor de China, ha anunciado tres nuevas incorporaciones a su equipo. La ex directora de marketing corporativo de Silicon Valley Bank, Anne-Flore Goldsberry, liderará la estrategia de marketing a largo plazo como primer director de marketing de Bankorus, Carl Bennetts, cofundador de Status, para asesorar sobre estrategia comercial y técnica, y *David Johnston, que fundó el primer fondo criptográfico, para asesorar sobre el desarrollo corporativo*.

*Bankorus es la primera plataforma de administración de patrimonio privada del mundo impulsada por AI y construida sobre blockchain*. Bankorus ofrece una solución de administración de riqueza criptográfica para individuos de alto poder adquisitivo (HNWI, por sus siglas en inglés) para garantizar que sus inversiones en cripto-activos sean seguras y se administren adecuadamente. Al usar la tecnología de blockchain, Bankorus le da a los HNWI la posibilidad de involucrarse en inversiones criptográficas mientras se mantiene el cumplimiento total.

Actualmente, la junta asesora de* Bankorus incluye a varios expertos en gestión patrimonial y blockchain, entre ellos Charles-Edouard Bouée, el CEO de la consultora global Roland Berger, Chris Van Aeken, ex director general de Morgan Stanley Private Bank, y Lon Wong, el presidente de la Fundación NEM*. Bankorus se expande continuamente y recluta expertos adicionales para respaldar el sistema que ya funciona.

*Anne-Flore Goldsberry ha estado profundamente involucrada en la comunidad de Servicios Financieros y Tecnología por varios años, habiendo dirigido actividades de mercadeo global para una variedad de compañías exitosas como Citibank, Silicon Valley Bank y Logitech.* Lanzó campañas que han ganado más de 100 premios, que impulsaron los resultados comerciales en los mercados de todo el mundo.

Estoy entusiasmado de llevar mi experiencia en marketing al equipo ejecutivo de Bankorus ", dijo Anne-Flore. "Me apasiona crear marcas y acelerar el crecimiento de la empresa a través de programas innovadores. Bankorus tiene una plataforma verdaderamente increíble y un gran equipo del que estoy deseoso de formar parte. 

Carl Bennetts, cofundador de Status, se une a Bankorus como asesor en el desarrollo de soporte técnico, reclutamiento y estrategia comercial general de la compañía. Carl tiene experiencia en conducir negocios exitosos, ya que ha recaudado más de $ 100 millones de éter en menos de veinticuatro horas. Carl Bennetts fundó anteriormente Opulence, una red de distribución de software patentada que creció a más de $ 20 millones de ingresos en 30 meses.

La gestión de la riqueza está lista para cambiar con el aumento de los cripto-activos y las tecnologías de blockchain ", comentó el cofundador de estado Carl Bennetts. "Al proporcionar una mayor accesibilidad y un menor costo de cumplimiento, Bankorus está construyendo una solución interesante que satisface algunas necesidades reales del espacio, y estoy emocionado de participar. 

*David Johnston*, el fundador del primer fondo criptográfico, se une al equipo de Bankorus para asesorar sobre estrategia, desarrollo corporativo y recursos humanos. En 2013, Johnston fue *coautor de la "Teoría general de las aplicaciones descentralizadas", anterior a Ethereum*. David Johnston tiene una larga experiencia en el espacio criptográfico. Después de fundar *Dapps en 2014*, que fue el primer fondo criptográfico en existir, también estructuró el primer ICO, *Mastercoin y Co-Founded Factom*, un sistema descentralizado que utiliza tecnología blockchain para contratos inteligentes, activos digitales e integridad de bases de datos. Johnston también se desempeña actualmente como *presidente de Factom y está en el consejo de Polymath*. Factom ocupa el lugar 64 en Coinmarketcap y tiene varias oficinas en los Estados Unidos y China.

"He tenido la oportunidad de ser parte de muchos proyectos de criptografía en los últimos años, y *Bankorus se destacó por ser uno que es importante para conseguir una nueva ola de inversores involucrados en el blockchain* ", *compartió David Johnston*. "Estoy ansioso por ampliar su desarrollo y la próxima hoja de ruta de Bankorus".


----------



## silverwindow (28 Mar 2018)

De Telefonica tenia que ser.
Dios ya es que es todo el pack de inutilidad rejuntada.

El que le dio a la tecla de enter estaran contento con el.

En todo caso y para ser justos, no la han cagado ellos, ha sido la compañia contratada para el smartcontract.

Al igual se querian ahorrar unas pelillas, "oye paco aqui te lo hacen a mitad de precio has visto?"

Vete a saber.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (28 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham es probablemente mas pro-cryptiano
> que vosotros . Pero este modelo crypto no funciona .
> No solamente la inestabilidad del precio , sino la usabilidad
> y la adopcion . Cada vez hay menos gente que usa cryptos . porque los traders estan acumulando , asi que no circula .
> ...



La cosa es que ésta caída que empezó en Enero y que a mucha gente que entró tarde le ha dejado seco,o casi,parecía que se llevaría por delante a muchas shitcoins y dejaría sólo a los proyectos más sólidos. Pero mucha gente hemos hecho Hodl y seguimos haciéndolo y todo está bajo pero repartido, con lo que las shitcoins siguen sobreviviendo y cada día entran más coins en el coinmarketcap, de Icos que valían más en las pre sale que lo que valen ahora, pero que ahí están, la gente no queremos vender en pérdidas y no dejamos que shitworld llegue a morir del todo, lo cual en el fondo nos está matando, está haciendo más difícil la recuperación, se necesita más Fiat que antes para que las coins suban, porque cada vez hay más.


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2018)

Tras un par de días intentando entender mejor su blockchain , cierro la chapa de "presentación" de FACTOM con un artículo que además de confirmar nexos castucetes "Top level" es muy ilustrativo en el tipo de valor y actividad de Factom como blockchain ( Es una "notaría" vertiginosa , depurada, validada e instantánea - que, subvencionada y vinculada a elementos y organismos premium , puede devenir perfectamente en un pseudo standard oficial - ). Va en spoiler.

*
FACTOM : El crypto gigante dormido.*
_*Nilesh Maurya*_



Spoiler



Los análisis de primera clase solo pueden ocurrir con datos de calidad. Como dice el viejo refrán, "basura dentro y fuera basura", y aún se mantiene correcta, los datos incorrectos son de muy poco uso. La calidad de los datos es, por lo tanto, vital para garantizar la precisión y la fiabilidad. Algunos sistemas de análisis le permiten consultar sus datos sin validarlos, sin embargo, solo analizamos datos validados.

*Esto si se pone de blockchain podría hacer maravillas y esto es lo que hace Factom. Factom es un sistema distribuido de mantenimiento de registros utilizado para almacenar grandes cantidades de registros en la cadena de bloques, que funciona como una capa de verificación y validación. El concepto fundamental de Factom es separar la capa de datos (notarizaciones) de la capa de valor (como el protocolo de Bitcoin que facilita la transferencia de valores), lo que permite a cualquier persona certificar documentos de forma segura en un sistema separado. The Factom Blockchain es un proyecto de código abierto. Fue construido para proteger datos y sistemas. A menudo se describe como un motor de publicación y auditoría. Permite a los usuarios escribir datos en su libro mayor por una pequeña tarifa. Una vez que la información ha ingresado en Factom Blockchain, no se puede eliminar.*

*¿Por qué se construyó Factom?*

Bitcoin Blockchain tiene varios problemas centrales. Factom fue construido para satisfacer estas necesidades. Ingresar datos en la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin es excesivamente costoso en el tamaño. Además, la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin no puede manejar tamaños transaccionales altos. El Factom Blockchain es mucho más económico y tiene órdenes de magnitud mayor para el volumen de transacciones.

Factom también tiene capas incorporadas de seguridad redundante que otras blockchains no ofrecen. El Factom Blockchain se ancla en la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin (y en otros) para aprovechar la seguridad de la tasa de hash de Bitcoin. El efecto de estratificación de la seguridad garantiza la inmutabilidad de sus bloques.

Otra característica que ofrece el blockchain Factom es una capacidad de seguimiento de temas que ayuda a quienes desean realizar grandes volúmenes de transacciones. Esto permite la capacidad de encadenar datos que le importan y olvida el resto del conjunto de datos. A diferencia del Blockchain de Bitcoin que requiere que tenga todos los datos para probar cualquiera de los datos, Factom le permite probar su conjunto de datos sin necesidad de todos los datos en Factom.

*¿Qué lo hace único?*

Factom proporciona un mecanismo distribuido para bloquear datos, haciendo que los datos sean confirmables y auditables independientemente. Este simple propósito es extremadamente poderoso cuando se aplica a negocios y procesos. Factom permite a las personas y las empresas utilizar un servicio de "notarización" matemáticamente demostrable.

Factom aísla el uso de un protocolo de un token negociable, a través de un sistema de pago de dos niveles que utiliza Factoids (FCT) y Entry Credits (EC). Para mí, esta es una nueva forma de garantizar la viabilidad comercial, ya que:

Las empresas estarían recelosas de tener criptomonedas debido a preocupaciones legales o debido a sus políticas internas
La extrema volatilidad de las criptomonedas podría tener un impacto adverso en las funciones de presupuestación financiera de cualquier empresa 

Para abordar estos problemas reales, se crearon créditos de entrada (EC) para aislar el uso del protocolo de Factom del token negociable, ya que las empresas pueden comprar EC directamente de la empresa Factom. EC permite a las empresas ingresar datos en el protocolo, y un EC le permite ingresar hasta 1kb de datos y cuesta $ .001 en la actualidad.

*¿Hay una necesidad de Tokens de Factom (FCT)?*

Los tokens de Factom se llaman Factoids, o FCT. La razón principal de la existencia de tokens FCT es la idea de escasez. Cualquiera puede ingresar datos en la capa Factom ya que es imparcial. Para limitar el spam, la escasez tiene que entrar en juego. Por lo tanto, FCT agrega un costo a los DERECHOS de poner datos en el protocolo Factom, así como garantizar que no haya centralización. ¿Qué quiero decir con centralización? Asumiendo si usa BTC en su lugar; debe haber una parte que emita el DERECHO de agregar datos al protocolo Factom, ¡y esto es una centralización flagrante!

Lo interesante de los créditos de entrada es cómo llegan a existir. Factoids se convierten en créditos de entrada. Los créditos de entrada no son transferibles ni reutilizables. Son una ficha única cuyo único propósito es permitir que los datos sean codificados e insertados en una cadena privada.

Los factoids se 'queman' cuando se crean créditos de entrada. Quemarse significa que los factoides se destruyen, lo que limita el número de factoides existentes, al menos hasta que se alcanza el Milestone 3. Los créditos de entrada también se queman con el uso. Por lo tanto, hasta que se alcance el Objetivo 3, el suministro de factores es deflacionario, es decir, que el uso reduce la cantidad de productos en el mercado.

La teoría detrás de esto es que una gran tasa de quemados de factoides producirá una oferta decreciente, y a medida que el precio de facto sea más alto, el número de créditos de entrada por factoide aumentará, ya que el precio del crédito de entrada es fijo. Si usted es un inversor, y una vez que el uso de Factom despega, significa que sus tenencias teóricamente deberían aumentar su valor.

Solicitud

Factom se entiende más fácilmente como un protocolo que proporciona libros ilimitados de papel en blanco. Los usuarios del protocolo pueden tomar un libro, etiquetarlo con el título de su elección, abrir el libro y escribir en una página. Cuando esa página se envía a Factom, no se puede modificar ni eliminar. Nadie puede dar marcha atrás a una página. Todos los datos escritos en el libro se conservan en el orden en que se presentaron al protocolo Factom.

Factom garantiza la seguridad de los registros por tres métodos diferentes:

Prueba de publicación: la existencia de cada entrada en la cadena puede ser probada

Prueba del proceso: todas las entradas se agrupan en una cadena que permite su enumeración, examinando el orden y la validez

Comprobante de auditoría: la cadena es inmutable, por lo que puede presentarse y examinarse en cualquier momento y los documentos detrás de ella pueden validarse de forma independiente contra la cadena 

Las aplicaciones del protocolo Factom se pueden extender a una amplia gama de industrias. Esencialmente, Factom se puede aplicar a cualquier negocio o industria que posea la necesidad de organizar datos de manera efectiva y preservar su integridad. Básicamente, amplía los rasgos de la tecnología Blockchain que incluye inmutabilidad, resistencia a la censura, verificación sencilla y validación.

Durante una entrevista, *el CEO de Factom, Paul Snow, describió tres casos de uso importantes que ya se están implementando gracias a las alianzas con el Departamento de Seguridad Nacional y la Fundación Gates*:

"*Estamos trabajando con el DHS [Departamento de Seguridad Nacional] para proporcionar pistas de auditoría para la recopilación de datos en las fronteras de los EE. UU*. Ciertamente, nuestra tecnología asegurará que los sensores sean seguros contra aquellos que los alterarían. Nuestra tecnología también proporcionará pistas de auditoría que aseguren a otras partes que los datos recopilados se divulgan adecuadamente cuando sea necesario, se ha mantenido la integridad y que los datos retenidos como irrelevantes probablemente sean irrelevantes (no recopilados dentro de un período de tiempo o en algún lugar). "

"*Estamos trabajando en aplicaciones de gestión de datos para garantizar que las hipotecas se puedan procesar más rápido, más barato y dentro del marco regulatorio actual*. Esto implica auditar y rastrear la recopilación de datos de muchas partes diferentes a lo largo del tiempo sobre información que cubre todos los aspectos de una hipoteca. La verificación de ingresos, el historial y el mantenimiento de la propiedad, los impuestos pagados / adeudados, los historiales de pagos, las inspecciones de propiedades, la zonificación, etc., producen muchos documentos que deben revisarse durante la emisión y el mantenimiento de una hipoteca ".

"*Estamos trabajando con la Fundación Gates* para garantizar que se mantengan los registros médicos y que estén disponibles para las partes que brindan atención en países en desarrollo a personas que en el pasado pudieron haber sido tratadas por muchas organizaciones diferentes. Esta aplicación debe estar disponible cuando sea necesario, transportable a ubicaciones remotas sin acceso a Internet, segura, privada y requiere poco en hardware y recursos humanos ". 

Equipo

El equipo de Factom se divide en el equipo ejecutivo y los desarrolladores principales. En cuanto a sus credenciales, poseen una gran experiencia en la línea de tecnología y el mundo de los negocios y tiene oficinas en las principales ciudades. Factom también tiene profundas conexiones con el mundo de los negocios, en el gobierno y los bancos también.

En noviembre de 2017, el visionario Fundador y Factom, Paul Snow, asumió el cargo de CEO de Factom. Snow tenía planes para continuar el liderazgo de Factom en el espacio de software empresarial, así como para servir a las empresas de blockchain durante este tiempo de crecimiento sin precedentes. El cofundador de Factom, Peter Kirby, también ocupa el puesto de presidente, liderando las operaciones de la compañía, guiando el crecimiento de los ingresos y las hojas de ruta de los productos.

*Partidarios e inversores*

*Factom ha acumulado una línea creíble de patrocinadores que son conocidos e influyentes*. Algunos mencionados a continuación

El 5 de octubre de 2016, Factom anunció el éxito de un *aumento de capital de la Serie A de $ 4.2 millones*, liderado por el multimillonario inversor* Tim Draper*. Draper propuso auspiciosamente después: "*Creo que el equipo de Factom tiene la oportunidad y el potencial para construir una compañía más grande que Oracle y Palantir e IBM combinados*"

El 18 de noviembre de 2016, l*a Fundación Bill & Melinda Gates anunció que le habían otorgado a Factom una subvención de $ 500,000* "para construir un prototipo de prueba de concepto de un sistema de registro médico digitalizado para personas que viven en áreas remotas en desarrollo del mundo"

Tres días más tarde, *Smartrac, el proveedor líder de productos de identificación por radiofrecuencia (RFID) en todo el mundo, anunció que se había asociado con Factom para crear una solución integrada de verificación de documentos y autenticación*. Y el mes pasado, *el Departamento de Seguridad Nacional de los EE. UU. Reveló una segunda subvención consecutiva a Factom diseñada para "avanzar en la seguridad de la identidad digital para dispositivos de Internet de las cosas (IoT)*". 

En resumen, Factom es una moneda subvaluada que puede parecer aburrida pero que tiene un enorme potencial. Dado el hecho de que no hay suministro de FCT hasta que llegue a un Punto de descentralización donde habrá 32 servidores federados y 32 auditados en un formato electoral para asegurar un buen comportamiento. Y que FCT será "Quemado" para producir EC, su el valor aumentará con el uso.* Factom tiene un gran atractivo para las organizaciones, gracias a su sistema de moneda de dos niveles. Teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de sus alianzas están en los conductos y se mantienen en silencio debido a los Acuerdos de No Divulgación, todo lo que se necesita es la confirmación de la adopción por parte de las principales corporaciones de Factom para disparar el cielo*.

----------------------------------------------------------------

_*Nilesh Maurya*

Nilesh Maurya ha estado asociado durante los últimos 8 años como banquero de inversión con Omega Capital, un equipo de Banca de Inversión a medida con oficinas en Mumbai, Nueva York, Singapur y Dubai. Tiene una amplia experiencia en tratos relacionados con fusiones y adquisiciones, aumento de capital, estructuración de negocios, investigación de equidad, análisis fundamental y consultoría. Él fue una parte integral y jugó un papel fundamental en la ejecución de numerosos acuerdos, incluida la fusión de vinos Grover-Zampa, que fue el segundo acuerdo de fusión de vinos más grande de la India. Nilesh ha sido un fuerte propagador de la tecnología Blockchain y ha sido un entusiasta seguidor de las criptomonedas. Ha sido colaborador habitual de publicaciones comerciales como Business India y Market Express, y ha sido mentor de muchas empresas nuevas. Está asociado con Amity Innovation Incubator como Experto en Industria y también tiene una asociación basada en proyectos con IIM A CIIE (Centro de Incubación de Innovación y Emprendimiento). Actualmente reside en la Junta de Estudios de Amity University Rajasthan como representante de la industria, tratando de llenar el vacío entre el aula y la sala de juntas. Él ha tenido una serie de conferencias sobre la preparación de la industria en los campus de Amity y ha desempeñado un papel fundamental en ayudar a la célula de colocación en lo que respecta a la preparación de los estudiantes. Nilesh posee un Certificado Ejecutivo de IIM A en Adquisición y Reestructuración de Fusiones de IIM Ahmedabad, un MBA de la Universidad Amity con especialización en Finanzas y Negocios Internacionales y también es un Graduado de Comercio y un rango en Impuestos de la Universidad de Mumbai _


----------



## davitin (28 Mar 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> La cosa es que ésta caída que empezó en Enero y que a mucha gente que entró tarde le ha dejado seco,o casi,parecía que se llevaría por delante a muchas shitcoins y dejaría sólo a los proyectos más sólidos. Pero mucha gente hemos hecho Hodl y seguimos haciéndolo y todo está bajo pero repartido, con lo que las shitcoins siguen sobreviviendo y cada día entran más coins en el coinmarketcap, de Icos que valían más en las pre sale que lo que valen ahora, pero que ahí están, la gente no queremos vender en pérdidas y no dejamos que shitworld llegue a morir del todo, lo cual en el fondo nos está matando, está haciendo más difícil la recuperación, se necesita más Fiat que antes para que las coins suban, porque cada vez hay más.



Te contradices.

Dices que todo se mantiene por que la gente holdea las shitcoins, pero que eso es lo que esta matando al cripto mundo por que hace que no entre pasta en el...debo estar espeso hoy, pero no tiene ningun sentido lo que has dicho, sin acritud.

Precisamente las criptos no se van a la mierda, incluidas las "topppp tenshhh" por que la peña hace hold, y seguira habiendo hold y seguiran habien shits a punta pala por que el pequeño inversor ya no puede comprar bitcoin ni ethereum, que estan por las nubes, si no que espera pegar el pelotazo con las shits, y a mi me parece bien, a ver si al final solo tienen derecho a ganar dinero los bitcoñeros y los buterinos.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Mar 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> La cosa es que ésta caída que empezó en Enero y que a mucha gente que entró tarde le ha dejado seco,o casi,parecía que se llevaría por delante a muchas shitcoins y dejaría sólo a los proyectos más sólidos. Pero mucha gente hemos hecho Hodl y seguimos haciéndolo y todo está bajo pero repartido, con lo que las shitcoins siguen sobreviviendo y cada día entran más coins en el coinmarketcap, de Icos que valían más en las pre sale que lo que valen ahora, pero que ahí están, la gente no queremos vender en pérdidas y no dejamos que shitworld llegue a morir del todo, lo cual en el fondo nos está matando, está haciendo más difícil la recuperación, se necesita más Fiat que antes para que las coins suban, porque cada vez hay más.



El problema es que una crypto nunca muerevdel todo,mientrascquede alguien que corra 1 sola blokchsin,sigue viva.

Y sino es igual pq se puede resucitar.

La gemte lo compara con empresas pero mo tienennada q ver.


----------



## davitin (28 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado de como algunos se aferran
> a las cosas como si fueran parte de la familia .
> El grado de adaptabilidad e improvisacion de la gente es nulo . Y sois vosotros los que hablais del nuevo paradigma ?
> Pero si sois mas rigidos que un bloque de marmol ...Ay Moises
> ...



A ver, tontolaba, esperate que este año muchas alts terminan proyecto, la usabilidad llega este año, los años anteriores han sido de especulacion y acumulacion, la explosion sera este año.


----------



## paketazo (28 Mar 2018)

Maestro *clapham* es posible que tu no, pero este que escribe, se ha gastado miles de dólares al cambio, usando crypto en bienes y servicios... Bueno, en mi caso concreto, solo bienes.

Lo que haya hecho el receptor con los tokens, sinceramente, me la pela. 

Un saludo


----------



## StalkerTlön (29 Mar 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe algo del subidón de Mithril? ¿Será que el hobbit ha encontrado una buena mina?:XX:



Me respondo a mi mismo, ya que nadie habla de ello. Parece que es una especie de Instagram-Blockchain. Hay una app (Lit) que te va dando el preciado metal de los enanos. El caso es que ha pegado un buen pumpeo y va ya por el 59 de Coinmarketcup. 

Este video lo explica en parte: http:////www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzFyqB4myNA


----------



## davitin (29 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Tontolaba sera tu padre el lechero
> Le vas a decir tu pedazo de anormal lo que el clapham le da su reverenda gana de decir , cenutrio . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe .
> Eres anormal y lo sabes . Piensas que tu mierda de Algoritmo es el
> ombligo del mundo y es lo unico que tienes para compensar tu mediocre existencia que es un FAKE . Hueles a FAKE .
> ...



Que te den por culo, troll de mierda, y no te contesto mas que no quiero darte municion para seguir troleando el hilo.

Hasta nunca.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> En todo caso y para ser justos, no la han cagado ellos, ha sido la compañia contratada para el smartcontract.



A ver si al final lo unico con relacion y responsabilidades de la empresa va a ser unicamente lo que hagan directamente los dos pajaros de la foto.

O es que si alguien lleva el coche al taller y al dia siguiente le ha desaparecido, va a aceptar explicaciones del dueño sobre mecanicos subcontratados?


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Anda y comprate una gallina para que te cage en la cara .



:8: *JUASSSS !!!!* 

QUÉ HI-JO-DE-PUUUU-TAAAA !!!...Ésa me l'apuntoooo !!! :XX::XX::XX::XX:

déjate una address por ahí y te mando una Purple cada vez que la use...que esperándolas a un pavo al final no las vas a tener ni en foto, paspán !!! :

...ya'stoy buscándole inquilinox...Qué weno, po'l diox !!! :: )


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2018)

*Negrofuturo* huele a - 80 % desde máximos por todos lados.

Esa mágica cifra psicológica en mercados cotizados suele funcionar a nivel técnico como soporte, siempre y cuando los fundamentales del subyacente, se mantengan o mejoren. 

Esperemos no llegar ahí, antes hay un doble suelo o esos 4700 que comentas. 

Hay que dar oportunidad a los rezagados... Esto no debería ir de millonarios, si no de adopción y uso. 

Buen día


----------



## fjsanchezgil (29 Mar 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> De este superhombre;
> 
> FitVitalik ICO | HELP VITALIK BUTERIN GET BACK IN SHAPE
> 
> (Cortesía de Cayo Marcio)



Ok. Muchas gracias.

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (29 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Te contradices.
> 
> Dices que todo se mantiene por que la gente holdea las shitcoins, pero que eso es lo que esta matando al cripto mundo por que hace que no entre pasta en el...debo estar espeso hoy, pero no tiene ningun sentido lo que has dicho, sin acritud.
> 
> Precisamente las criptos no se van a la mierda, incluidas las "topppp tenshhh" por que la peña hace hold, y seguira habiendo hold y seguiran habien shits a punta pala por que el pequeño inversor ya no puede comprar bitcoin ni ethereum, que estan por las nubes, si no que espera pegar el pelotazo con las shits, y a mi me parece bien, a ver si al final solo tienen derecho a ganar dinero los bitcoñeros y los buterinos.



A lo que me refiero es que cada vez entran más shitcoins que valen menos que en las Icos, pero que ka gente no llega a vender del todo por no hacerlo en pérdidas, con lo cual no se llega a ir a la mierda. El Marketcap no sube y lo peor es que cada vez hay más coins.A donde quiero llegar, que me explico como el culo, es que para que los buenos proyectos suban, ahora se necesita que se meta más dinero Fiat en el criptoworld, en el Marketcap, que antes, porque hay mucho dinero estancado en shitland.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Mar 2018)

Wassap se adelanta, en India permitirá pagos mediante el móvil. Mientras deba existir una vinculación a FIAT las blockchains que se centren solo en pagos mediante el móvil están más que muertas, siempre he creído que no aportan nada y más si necesitan procesos de minado o equipos de gran consumo eléctrico. WhatsApp les va a dar la estocada final. El futuro va de la mano de chains tipo eth, ardr, iota y similares que aportan más que un simple pago quede registrado para toda la eternidad.

La versión beta de WhatsApp en Android ya muestra la opción de pagos móviles vía código QR


Con respecto a Factom no le veo el futuro, acuerdos del 2016 ¿Que tienen ahora? ¿Soluciones técnicas después de dos anos? No veo ninguna. Eso mismo que pretende lo están implementando IOTA con Bosch y Fujitsu, revisaros los vídeos aportados en el hilo de IOTA, desde un enfoque germánico que le otorga un valor añadido que los asiáticos ni lo huelen.

Davitin, ignora al clapham, no ves que es un desgraciado sin vida.


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Con respecto a Factom no le veo el futuro, acuerdos del 2016 ¿Que tienen ahora? ¿Soluciones técnicas después de dos anos? No veo ninguna. Eso mismo que pretende lo están implementando IOTA con Bosch y Fujitsu, revisaros los vídeos aportados en el hilo de IOTA, desde un enfoque germánico que le otorga un valor añadido que los asiáticos ni lo huelen.



Contactos y posición.

Dando tu palabra como buena, decirte que la excelencia es la búqueda de la creatividad, no ( o no necesariamente ) de un mercado comercial masivo. Y mucho menos de uno "dedocrático" como sería el de unas administraciones públicas que , por mucho que se maquille, canonizan redes clientelares como les sale del nardo.

Volvemos a lo crucial de una posición de mercado HÁBIL. La "limpia" de proyectos SE DARÁ AHÍ : Cuando proyectos con recursos técnicos y económicos como para crecer y expandirse mientras cumplen su servicio fidelicen(secuestren al usuario medio.

Ahí la batalla ya no será de genialidá, sino de pura pasta. Como todo.


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siempre comentas Ardor como un proyecto con mucho futuro...yo no lo sigo demasiado, pero hay algo que no me atrae mucho respecto a otros proyectos, y es la escasez de exchangers que la tengan, o el paso directo a € o $, que por lo que veo solo existe en litebit, y sin apenas volumen.

¿No piensas que un proyecto de la envergadura que comentas y hasta dónde podría llegar, en el tiempo que lleva en el mercado debería haber llamado más la atención?.

A parte mueve muy poco volumen, ¿se espera algún tipo de incorporación por parte de más exchangers, o algún golpe de efecto en breve?



y dejo esta noticia para el maestro de maestros *clapham*

Denmark

Un saludo


----------



## orbeo (29 Mar 2018)

Las transferencias SEPA están inhabilitadas por semana santa hasta el 3 de abril.

Si alguien se le ocurre una forma de mandar pasta al exchange para comprar (que no sea con tarjeta)...


----------



## trancos123 (29 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Vamos a ver...han pilláo una empresa de programación...y más tarde, incluso han encargado una auditoría externa sobre el código recibido.
> 
> La responsabilidad de quien ha pagado ( si es cierto ) es CERO. Guste o no. De hecho, es de suponer que mogollón de proyectos serán iniciados por profesionales del sector que quiere entrar en blockahin ( seguros, viajes, salud ) y por personas totalmente ajenas a la programación . Si los impulsores han obrado como dicen, su plateamiento es impecable ( a expensas de la solvencia de las empresas contratadas en cuestión de indemnizaciones).
> 
> ...



Joder joder joder... te pones a leer los papers de otros proyectos y la calidad y capacidad técnica del equipo es brutal.
Y en cambio en este proyecto los patanes esos no son capaces de montar un equipo potente y lo subcontratan !! 
Enteraos de una cosa si quieres ser el Bulli o montar un restaurante como lo de los hermanos roca y estar en el top mundial NUNCA lo conseguirás subcontratando la parte critica. 
Esto pasa en la cocinas como en la programación como en el cualquier otro proyecto donde la calidad del equipo es desequilibrante.


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Joder joder joder... te pones a leer los papers de otros proyectos y la calidad y capacidad técnica del equipo es brutal.
> Y en cambio en este proyecto los patanes esos no son capaces de montar un equipo potente y lo subcontratan !!
> Enteraos de una cosa si quieres ser el Bulli o montar un restaurante como lo de los hermanos roca y estar en el top mundial NUNCA lo conseguirás subcontratando la parte critica.
> Esto pasa en la cocinas como en la programación como en el cualquier otro proyecto donde la calidad del equipo es desequilibrante.



Yo sólo me referí a la responsabilidad de sus impulsores, que era la cusetión sobre la mesa. Y de que es perfectamente posible que alguien ajeno a la blockchain plantee su entrada así. Yo no sé si quieren ser la quintaesencia del sector o sólo aprovecharse de su potencial - incluso en el buen sentido de la palabra -. 

De hecho...ni sé de qué va el proyecto y he apuntado que podría ser un planteamiento para crear...o, en su defecto, PARA LAVARSE LAS MANOS, no te digo más.

---------- Post added 29-mar-2018 at 12:24 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> *Negrofuturo* huele a - 80 % desde máximos por todos lados.
> 
> Esa mágica cifra psicológica en mercados cotizados suele funcionar a nivel técnico como soporte, siempre y cuando los fundamentales del subyacente, se mantengan o mejoren.
> 
> Esperemos no llegar ahí, antes hay un doble suelo o esos 4700 que comentas.



Cuáles son las perspectivas razonables de este marrón en las que te mueves ? ( para dummies, please ).

Dónde está ese doble suelo ?


----------



## san_miguel (29 Mar 2018)

Madre mía como está el patio 

"Posible evolución BTCUSD largo plazo" por el trader miguelsanru

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (29 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Siempre comentas Ardor como un proyecto con mucho futuro...yo no lo sigo demasiado, pero hay algo que no me atrae mucho respecto a otros proyectos, y es la escasez de exchangers que la tengan, o el paso directo a € o $, que por lo que veo solo existe en litebit, y sin apenas volumen.
> 
> ¿No piensas que un proyecto de la envergadura que comentas y hasta dónde podría llegar, en el tiempo que lleva en el mercado debería haber llamado más la atención?.
> 
> ...



Yo creo en Ardor porque creo que es de las pocas blockchains que técnicamente pueden hacer lo que promete que dice que hace. Si consigue montar una child chain para una gran empresa será un pelotazo, sino se irá a la mierda. Con respecto a los exchanges en breve estará en Binance y puedes comprar entrar en el ecosistema Ardor directamente con € con Ardorgate. El planteamiento lo veo muy bueno, a ver si lo saben vender. Pero ya sin centrarse en Ardor, yo veo futuro a los proyectos que den las herramientas técnicas reales para solucionar problemas derivados de sistemas centralizados, como la falta de inmediatez, de confianza, de trazabilidad, alto consumo de recursos energéticos, vinculación contractual entre terceros, enfocados a procesos productivos y todo lo relacionado con la generación y mercadeo de datos e información. Centrarse únicamente en el pago de bienes y servicios en un mundo basado en el FIAT es pensar en pasado.


----------



## jorgitonew (29 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Siempre comentas Ardor como un proyecto con mucho futuro...yo no lo sigo demasiado, pero hay algo que no me atrae mucho respecto a otros proyectos, y es la escasez de exchangers que la tengan, o el paso directo a € o $, que por lo que veo solo existe en litebit, y sin apenas volumen.
> 
> ¿No piensas que un proyecto de la envergadura que comentas y hasta dónde podría llegar, en el tiempo que lleva en el mercado debería haber llamado más la atención?.
> 
> ...



la solución pasa porque organicen bien el equipo, los tecnológicos a hacer tecnología y no ponerse en contra de la gente que pide que contraten a gente de marketing porque el resto del proyecto es lo que dice easyridergs


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> ... Mientras deba existir una vinculación a FIAT las blockchains que se centren solo en pagos mediante el móvil están más que muertas, siempre he creído que no aportan nada y más si necesitan procesos de minado o equipos de gran consumo eléctrico. WhatsApp les va a dar la estocada final. El futuro va de la mano de chains tipo eth, ardr, iota y similares que aportan más que un simple pago quede registrado para toda la eternidad.



Es que el valor añadido de los proyectos que se centran en una pasarela de pago no es la operativa de su wallet...sino el paso FISICO a Fiat.

Con éso, son un exitazo. Sin éso, un proyector sin pantalla.

Mira el mismísimo Litecoin , ningún mindundi, con el bluff de Litepay, ...y a los hechos me remito.


----------



## Piotr (29 Mar 2018)

Estos análisis técnicos que hacen los ejpertos del hilo me recuerda a la famosa frase de Marx: este es mi análisis (btc a 4000$), si de golpe se pone a subir te hago otro y te lo pongo en 3423437098$. ¡Así cualquiera!


----------



## lurker (29 Mar 2018)

lurker dijo:


> hay rumores de WPR a Binance
> Wepower gets listed on Binance!! : WePowerNetwork
> 
> pero de momento no se sabe nada oficialmente. El precio se está moviendo bastante ahora...como se confirme, vuela (qlink ya lo ha hecho)
> ...



hoy ha entrado Wepower en binance, espero que alguien aprovechara mi comentario para sacarse un puñado de dólares en este ambiente oso!


----------



## Patanegra (29 Mar 2018)

lurker dijo:


> hoy ha entrado Wepower en binance, espero que alguien aprovechara mi comentario para sacarse un puñado de dólares en este ambiente oso!



lo hice gracias :Baile:


----------



## davitin (29 Mar 2018)

Estoy con esto:

-OmiseGo.
-Neo.
-Iota.
-Nano.
-Zilliqa.
-Sonm.
-Iot Chain.
-Datum.
-Pareto.
-Bankera.

Que opinais? he decidido no meterle mas pasta a nada, se acabo por ahora el invertir, con eso me tengo que hacer rico o pobre, una de dos.


----------



## Pirro (29 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy con esto:
> 
> -OmiseGo.
> -Neo.
> ...



¿No llevas nada de BTC?


----------



## davitin (29 Mar 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> ¿No llevas nada de BTC?



No...hace tiempo tenia, pero diversifique a ver si pegaba el pelotazo con alguna altcoin, ...es lo que me falta, bitcoiin y algun ethereum tambien.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Es que el valor añadido de los proyectos que se centran en una pasarela de pago no es la operativa de su wallet...sino el paso FISICO a Fiat.
> 
> Con éso, son un exitazo. Sin éso, un proyector sin pantalla.
> 
> Mira el mismísimo Litecoin , ningún mindundi, con el bluff de Litepay, ...y a los hechos me remito.



Sí, a corto y medio plazo sin duda. Con pasarela Fiat, poco supply y una cadena que medio chute a triunfar, pero como bien dices hay que prepararse para saltar en marcha, de lo contrario la leche será tremenda. A medio y largo no es suficiente, lo que pasa es que las que han triunfado hasta ahora se basaban en estas tres premisas. Para que el uso sea masivo y el pelotazo sea apoteósico se tienen que solucionar muchos otros problemas y dar respuesta a muchas otras necesidades.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (29 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Eso de las trasferencias inhabilitadas huele mal de cojones!... a corralito.
> 
> 
> Cualquier día nos despertamos con el Oro a 95.000, la plata a 45.000.... y al que me ofrezca 45000 por onza no le escucho, pues el ratio menor de 2:1 aún no es el bueno.
> ...



Esto es lo que aparece en Coinbase al abrir la app. Cuando he ido a transferir a Kraken, al confirmar la transferencia en el propio resumen te pone que se hará efectiva el día 3 de abril.


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Sí, a corto y medio plazo sin duda. Con pasarela Fiat, poco supply y una cadena que medio chute a triunfar, pero como bien dices hay que prepararse para saltar en marcha, de lo contrario la leche será tremenda. A medio y largo no es suficiente, lo que pasa es que las que han triunfado hasta ahora se basaban en estas tres premisas. Para que el uso sea masivo y el pelotazo sea apoteósico se tienen que solucionar muchos otros problemas y dar respuesta a muchas otras necesidades.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Posición de mercado. Como ha hecho VISA con las tarjetas : Corto el grifo...y que se joda todo diox. SImple.

El que meta el pie en la puerta...a sofisticarse desde ahí, contolando el cotarro...y los de abajo, pueden inventar hostiax...ya vendrán a negociar que se incluyan sus logros en los standares. ( Otra cosa es que, con los mismos timmings, haya blockchains que saquen productos de relumbrón...pero una pasarela de pago a fiat es EL GRAN SALTO ).

Y que conste que a quien veo A UN PASO de petar la banca...es a ETH. Son los únicos que pueden sacar TODO de la noche a la mañana ( Pasarela, aplicaciones, RED FISICA ...)


----------



## StalkerTlön (29 Mar 2018)

El chip ya esta aqui, se llama móvil/internet. Quizás esto es el experimento previo...¿o la evolución lógica?

¿Está todo predeterminado...?

216 = 3^3 + 4^3 + 5^3 = 6^3... 6x6x6 (WWW) 

El 216, nombre codificado, conectado al Dios arquetipo es ampliamente conocido como Shemhamphorash.

La suma de 216 también es 9.

La secuencia real de los 216 digitos es (Naturalis Veritas, the end of the history, Massimo Nardotto, 2007):

1 1 2 3 5 8 4 3 7 1 8 9 8 8 7 6 4 1 5 6 2 8 1 9 2 2 4 6 1 7 8 6 5 2 7 9 7 7 5 3 8 2 1 3 4 7 2 9 3 3 6 9 6 6 3 9 3 3 6 9 6 6 3 9 3 3 6 9 6 6 3 9 4 4 8 3 2 5 7 3 1 4 5 9 5 5 1 6 7 4 2 6 8 5 4 9 5 5 1 6 7 4 2 6 8 5 4 9 4 4 8 3 2 5 7 3 1 4 5 9 6 6 3 9 3 3 6 9 6 6 3 9 3 3 6 9 6 6 3 9 3 3 6 9 7 7 5 3 8 2 1 3 4 7 2 9 2 2 4 6 1 7 8 6 5 2 7 9 8 8 7 6 4 1 5 6 2 8 1 9 1 1 2 3 5 8 4 3 7 1 8 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9

Al final de la secuencia aparecen muchos 9.

La serie de los 9 indica bien la fuente o la meta del viaje colectivo...

Además, dentro del nombre codificado de 216 letras de 'Dios' está insertada la secuencia Fibonacci.

Los primeros 24 números de la serie Fibonacci son los marcados en azul y esta es la secuencia que se repite.
Esos 24 números se repiten reduciendo los números Fibonacci siempre a un solo dígito.

Los números que se repiten en rojo indican el comienzo de una nueva serie de los 24 números origiales Fibonacci, pero ahoa hay que multiplicar esos 24 Fibonacci 'reducidos' (1 1 2 3 5 8 4 3 7 1 8 9 8 8 7 6 4 1 5 6 2 8 1 9) por el factor indicado.

Ejemplo:

1 x 2 = 2
1 x 2 = 2
2 x 2 = 4
3 x 2 = 6
5 X 2 = 10 = 1
8 x 2 = 16 = 7
4 x 2 = 8
3 x 2 = 6
7 X 2 = 14 = 5

2 2 4 6 1 7 8 6 5 ….

Los resultados que vemos arriba multiplicando por el factor 2 encaja con el modelo del nombre de Dios de 216 letras.

Los primeros 216 dígitos de la secuencia Fibonacci se pueden encontrar online, no es que haya que reducir los primeros 216 números de las series. El modelo será más claro...

1/ 216/9 = 24
2/ la secuencia Fibonacci se repite cada 24 dígitos hasta el infinito.
3/ solo hay que recordar de reducir a un solo dígito hasta haber identificado los 24 dígitos de la secuencia Fibonacci que se repite hasta el infinito
4/multiplicando los 24 dígitos de la secuencia Fibonacci indicada por los números que comienza cada serie de 24 dígitos y mantenerlos reducidos a un solo dígito




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Los malos han entrado a saco en este "fenómeno" disruptivo, que seguramente crearon ellos, anunciaron en el 1988, implementaron en 2009 con las siglas Sato Naka (S.N.), con la colaboración de todos los gordos, y ahora con la toma de control del mercado con los futuros, se van comprando los exchanges, las pasarelas, etc... y van a entrar a coste cero, con los cortos...
> 
> Cuandoo paren la cosa, estarán dentro a precio de early adopters cerocerista.
> 
> ...


----------



## davitin (29 Mar 2018)

Joder macho, que aburrimiento de hilo.


----------



## davitin (29 Mar 2018)

Aqui hay mas de uno que se auto-contesta con sus multis.

Patetico.


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2018)

los números os los digo yo rapidito.

nos va a costar un huevo y la yema del otro volver a ATH a medio plazo.

Incluso cerrando proyectos de forma positiva, será complicado ver por ejemplo BTC de nuevo a 20K este año, ETH a 1200$ Dash a 1600$...

Estamos en muchas coins en ese -80% o más...por ejemplo la que comentaba el compañero Ardor...le han metido un correctivo tela, al igual que muchas otras...Dash -80%, Ripple -85%...y así a patadas.

La banca se ha posicionado como bien comentáis en los principales exchangers, y su plan ha sido simple a nivel económico...colocar unos cuantos bots, y cebarlos con fiat gratuito para hundirlo todo...la gran subida de diciembre sirvió para comprar munición con el objetivo que ahora vemos.

¿por que? Pues por que tienen un monopolio que defender, y ese monopolio es la esclavitud de todos nosotros y saben muy bien que el ser humano es débil psicológicamente, y ver un -80% en muchos casos implica hacer un 4X, 5X o más para regresar a máximos.

No nos engañemos, jodieron el invento a corto y medio plazo...así lo han querido, pero bueno, si a largo plazo las cosas se hacen bien, todo tiene un límite. 

Nadie regala euros a 50 céntimos, y lo vivido aquí ha sido eso, FOMO...volverá a suceder, pero cuando nadie se lo espere.

Ahora todavía hay muchos que esperan ver en breve un 5X un 10X y por eso aguantan o meten más carbón en la locomotora.

Habrá rebotes puntuales claro, si no no tiene gracia, pero creo que esto va para largo.

Como dije con BTC en el último rebote a 12K...allí era el momento de salirse los apurados...los que no tengan prisa, pues que se olviden de la cartera y piensen en otra cosa.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Los malos han entrado a saco en este "fenómeno" disruptivo, que seguramente crearon ellos, anunciaron en el 1988, implementaron en 2009 con las siglas Sato Naka (S.N.), con la colaboración de todos los gordos, y ahora con la toma de control del mercado con los futuros, se van comprando los exchanges, las pasarelas, etc... y van a entrar a coste cero, con los cortos...
> .



Vamos, que Goldman Satchs son chiquilicuatres retardeds por dejarse en Poloniex 400 kilos en lugar de pillarlo a coste cero...es éso ?

---------- Post added 29-mar-2018 at 17:05 ----------

*Paketazo :* Un dato ( y erre que erre con ETH y su giro de muñeca )

Un mercado por los suelos...cómo financia su sofisticación ? : Mierda...no evoluciona. :S Malos tiempos para la lírica ( y el mecenazgo ).

Ahora :

Quién montó decenas/cientos de equipos de relumbrón financiados a uno o 2 añitos vista...a cuenta de las ICO defevrs ?

Gallifante para el caballero.

El Hobbit tiene un tsunami en Shitland en la palma de la mano. 

En Mayo, Plasma. Como decía pisitófilos : CPM*

*Cuanto peor, mejor.


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Vamos, que Goldman Satchs son chiquilicuatres retardeds por dejarse en Poloniex 400 kilos en lugar de pillarlo a coste cero...es éso ?
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-mar-2018 at 17:05 ----------
> 
> ...



*juli* olvídate de que suba mientras lo tengan sujeto.

No hay volumen en los exchangers, lo dije y lo digo...las coins que se venden son las que se compran para tirar el mercado.

Los bots tienen orden de ir abajo...no están ganando pasta en contado, la están perdiendo, pero da igual, ya han ganado mucho y volverán a ganar. Además en futuros y opciones siguen ganando.

Hay que pensar en sentido amplio, no en coins concretas.

Como proyectos, este mundo es cojonudo, y sobrevivirá una parte, pero a corto ellos lo quieren abajo.

Si mañana ETH o la que sea saca una noticia cojonuda, subirá a corto, pero regresará al redil bajista si los creadores de mercado quieren. Lo he visto docenas de veces en renta variable o aquí mismo hace unos años.

El hobbit es un buen chaval que cree en lo que hace, pero las fuerzas de mercado eso se lo pasan por el forro.

Un saludo y veremos hasta dónde lo quieren esta vez antes de rebote, que lo habrá en breve, pero de momento solo será eso de nuevo, rebote.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Mar 2018)

Solo un apunte, 400 kilos para Goldman son poca cosa.
Mas se ha gastado en comprar empresas para luego hundirlas y matar la competencia.Pierden dinero para una causa mayor.Seguir siendo los amos.

Es mas viejo que la leña.


----------



## StalkerTlön (29 Mar 2018)

¿Verdad NF? Aqui nos contestamos con los multis. Quien tenga ojos para ver...


davitin dijo:


> Aqui hay mas de uno que se auto-contesta con sus multis.
> 
> Patetico.


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> *juli* olvídate de que suba mientras lo tengan sujeto....
> 
> Hay que pensar en sentido amplio, no en coins concretas.
> 
> ...El hobbit es un buen chaval que cree en lo que hace, pero las fuerzas de mercado eso se lo pasan por el forro....



Te atiendo y te hago caso. Valoro siempre muchísimo lo que dices.

Pero no pienso en una coin concreta. Pienso en una réplica de un sistema espontáneo posiblemente ABORTADO...que hizo de salida hasta nombres de dominio con su propia extensión. Petado de aplicaciones para millones de empresas y equipos que las desarrollen FINANCIADOS. Quién es el wapo que saca una ICO ahora ? ...Ni con un palo.

El hobbit es el niño rubito del anuncio de champú, máh ná.

El champú es éste :

Enterprise Ethereum Alliance

El último miembro ( de más de 400 ya ) , por ejemplo :

*
STK Global Payments se une a Enterprise Ethereum Alliance*

27 de marzo de 2018, a las 09:00 ET

GIBRALTAR , 27 de marzo de 2018 / CNW / - STK Global Payments , una nueva plataforma que proporciona mayor liquidez de criptomonedas a través de pagos instantáneos en el punto de venta, anunció hoy que se unió a Enterprise Ethereum Alliance (EEA) , la mayor cadena de código abierto del mundo . 

Como miembro del EEE, STK colaborará con los líderes de la industria en la búsqueda de las mejores prácticas de tecnología empresarial basadas en ethereum, estándares abiertos y arquitecturas de referencia de fuente abierta. La red de equipos y asesores de STK está aprovechando décadas de experiencia combinada en las industrias financiera y de pagos para ofrecer una solución de criptomonedas que se integrará con la tecnología de pagos tradicional para una solución verdaderamente perfecta.

"STK está utilizando la Red Ethereum para llevar la criptomoneda a un mercado masivo", dijo Miro Pavletic , Director de STK Global Payments. "EEA proporciona acceso a investigación líder, expertos de la industria y debates en colaboración para la validación y verificación de nuestra plataforma mientras nos preparamos para lanzar la primera solución de pagos de criptomonedas en el mercado masivo".

*Con más de 400 empresas miembro, la base de miembros de EEA representa una amplia variedad de sectores comerciales de todas las regiones del mundo, incluida la tecnología, la banca, el gobierno, la salud, la energía, los productos farmacéuticos, el marketing y los seguros*. Los grupos de trabajo centrados en la industria y orientados a los miembros del EEE tienen la tarea de crear y proporcionar avances específicos para el desarrollo y el uso de tecnologías basadas en ethereum.

---------- Post added 29-mar-2018 at 17:35 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Falta que BTC decida si baja a 6826 o se marca un doble suelo...



...dónde ?


----------



## silverwindow (29 Mar 2018)

Acerca de la famosa Etherum Aliance, a la que siempre se recurre para decir "lo veisss como no somosh unos muertos de hambre??? lo veis??"..

Buenos pues, alguien sabe que es exactamente? es decir, tener el logo ahi que implica?

1-pone el logo quien le sale de las pelotas, esh gratis y mola
2-Te "dejamos poner el logo" (oh que bien grasias), a cambio algun dia ya hablaremos y tal.Ah pues vale.
3-pagar pasta (habria que ver cuanta),porque para intel seria calderilla, y luego podria sudar de todo igualemnte
4-algun compromiso? o es en plan "oye pon tu log que el blockchain mla muxxo y tal
5-Esa seria la buena:juramente con papeles de por medio de implicacion absoluta y a muerte con el blockchain de etherum baja demanda megamillonaria.

pos eso, alguien sabe que implica ser de la Etherum aliance exactamente?


animo


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2018)

última línea, post anterior ( no es de gratix...pero al big bráda qué más le da ) :

"Los grupos de trabajo centrados en la industria y orientados a los miembros del EEE tienen la tarea de crear y proporcionar avances específicos para el desarrollo y el uso de tecnologías basadas en ethereum."


----------



## davitin (29 Mar 2018)

Cuanto tiempo estuvimos laterales despues de la bajada que hubo el verano del año pasado?

Ya lo he mirado, no duro mucho en comparacion con esto que estamos pasando.

Realmente esta es la peor etapa en la historia reciente de las criptos.


----------



## orbeo (29 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Acerca de la famosa Etherum Aliance, a la que siempre se recurre para decir "lo veisss como no somosh unos muertos de hambre??? lo veis??"..
> 
> Buenos pues, alguien sabe que es exactamente? es decir, tener el logo ahi que implica?
> 
> ...



En la web tienes las tarifas por acceder a la Ethereum alliance y poner tu logo ahi.

Sirve para eso, pagas y puedes decir eh, mira que molona es mi empresa!

Pones el logo en tu web, recibes la newsletter, etc...


----------



## Bucanero (29 Mar 2018)

Pues en fin serafin. Esto es todo amigos. Me sentaré con una botella de wisky en el salón del Titanic y esperaré a ver como se hunde todo. He mirado vuestros comentarios, Paketazo y NF y me temo que junto lo que he leido de que ha echo el btc la cruz de la muerte, va a ser que si que se va abajo del todo y mira que soy optimista. Sin embargo soy fiel a mi estilo y me hundiré con el barco. Lo he pasado muy bien jeje. Bueno aparte de un poco pesimismo, también diré que me prepararé para comprar más abajo. De momento a ahorrar y a esperar. Al final el clahpman parece que esta vez si a acertado aunque no por meritos del todo (si un poco y falló en otras ocasiones) . Voy a encenderle unas velas a mi Jesus a ver si mete mano a las cotizaciones y se obra un milagro aunque se que está ocupado en cosas más importantes. Un saludo a todos y a la espera de mejores momentos aunque quizas esto sea una nueva oportunidad para meter bastante más abajo. Un saludo a todos y un brindis por vosotros. Mujeres y niños primero...


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> En la web tienes las tarifas por acceder a la Ethereum alliance y poner tu logo ahi.
> 
> Sirve para eso, pagas y puedes decir eh, mira que molona es mi empresa!
> 
> Pones el logo en tu web, recibes la newsletter, etc...



Lo importante no son quienes estén...sino que EMPUJAN a ETH.

---------- Post added 29-mar-2018 at 18:48 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Solo un apunte, 400 kilos para Goldman son poca cosa.
> Mas se ha gastado en comprar empresas para luego hundirlas y matar la competencia.Pierden dinero para una causa mayor.Seguir siendo los amos.
> 
> Es mas viejo que la leña.



No llego a tanto como leer sus mentes ni para qué lo han hecho.

Lo que sé sin dudas es la FOBIA de los ricos a pagar un guil de más. Y de éso iba la pregunta ( el decía que sacarían exchanges a coste cero )


----------



## silverwindow (29 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> En la web tienes las tarifas por acceder a la Ethereum alliance y poner tu logo ahi.
> 
> Sirve para eso, pagas y puedes decir eh, mira que molona es mi empresa!
> 
> Pones el logo en tu web, recibes la newsletter, etc...



Entiendo.
O sea que el restaurante _Manolo las mejores croquetas de pollo_ puede ser de la Etherum Alliance si paga y poner el logo junto con Intel no?

Vale.


----------



## davitin (29 Mar 2018)

En abril entra en funcionamiento la test net de zilliqa y en q3 se supone que activan la red pública.


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2018)

blablabla...

*Enigma ENG $130.731.307 $1,75 + 16,09% *

The Enigma Data Marketplace Is Live!


*¡El mercado de datos Enigma está en vivo!*

Con el lanzamiento de nuestro mercado de datos en mainnet, la primera fase de nuestra hoja de ruta está completa. Conozca nuestros socios de lanzamiento y lo que viene a continuación.

¡Hola a la comunidad de Enigma! Tenemos un anuncio emocionante para dar seguimiento a nuestra publicación reciente de nuestra hoja de ruta , nuestro lanzamiento más grande hasta el momento.

El mes pasado, anunciamos que estábamos lanzando Enigma Data Marketplace . Los mercados de datos descentralizados se consideran una de las "aplicaciones asesinas" para el protocolo Enigma, ya que requieren privacidad de datos para funcionar de forma adecuada y segura. En las plataformas actuales basadas en blockchain, no podemos proteger la privacidad de los datos y al mismo tiempo permitir que los datos se utilicen en contratos inteligentes. Enigma va más allá de blockchain y crea un nuevo tipo de protocolo , uno que nos ayudará a aprovechar todo el potencial de la descentralización.

A medida que avanzamos con valentía hacia donde ningún proyecto había llegado antes, nuestra visión es crear soluciones que brinden nuevas funcionalidades y permitan aplicaciones realmente descentralizadas. El lanzamiento inicial de Enigma Data Marketplace es nuestro primer gran paso hacia este objetivo.

Nos complace anunciar que nuestro contrato de mercado de datos ahora está disponible en el mainnet de Ethereum. 

La auditoría de nuestro contrato de mercado de datos fue exitosa sin encontrar problemas importantes. La lógica en cadena para el mercado está codificada en contratos inteligentes implementados en la red Ethereum, y se opera directamente con los tokens Enigma (ENG). En esta primera implementación, varios proveedores suministran todos los conjuntos de datos fuera de la cadena, y el almacenamiento se gestiona independientemente de la lógica incorporada en el contrato inteligente. Como nuestro protocolo permanece en desarrollo activo, trasladaremos elementos de nuestro mercado de datos al protocolo Enigma a lo largo del tiempo.

Este lanzamiento es un hito importante para nuestro equipo, nuestros socios y nuestra comunidad. Por favor, sigue leyendo para conocer más detalles, ¡y para saber qué sigue!
Más sobre el mercado

Enigma Data Marketplace es una poderosa plataforma que combina proveedores de datos y curadores con consumidores de datos que desean suscribirse a sus conjuntos de datos. Como la prioridad de Enigma con todos nuestros productos es establecer una utilidad real para la comunidad, nuestro primer lanzamiento y lanzamiento se centra en conjuntos de datos cryptofinancieros.

Estos conjuntos de datos son proporcionados por Enigma y por terceros. Los conjuntos de datos pueden ser consumidos por los inversionistas de cifrado y los comerciantes en Catalyst , nuestra plataforma para el comercio de cifrado basado en datos. Los operadores usan tokens ENG para suscribirse a conjuntos de datos e incorporar los datos en sus algoritmos de negociación. Los proveedores de datos reciben este ENG a cambio de hacer que sus datos estén disponibles.

Los conjuntos de datos curados por Enigma iniciales que están disponibles en el mercado incluyen:

Datos históricos de capital de mercado para tokens
Datos de suministro circulante para tokens
Datos de volumen de negociación para tokens
Datos de actividad de Github para proyectos 

También estamos anunciando socios de lanzamiento para nuestro mercado que están proporcionando datasets cryptofinancieros de alta calidad para la suscripción a la comunidad como parte de esta publicación de Enigma Data Marketplace. Incluyen:

Kaiko - Datos de comercio y libro de pedidos
InfoTrie - Datos de sentimiento social
NapoleonX : tendencia de Bitcoin siguiendo los datos de la señal
WhaleSupplies - seguidor de Twitter y datos del titular de token
Dany Volk - Google Trend y datos de precios históricos 

Para obtener más información sobre estos y otros conjuntos de datos, incluidos el esquema y las métricas clave, visite nuestro foro del mercado de datos .

Lea nuestra documentación completa del mercado de datos aquí. 

Si usted es un proveedor de datos interesado en contribuir con sus propios conjuntos de datos al mercado, lea la documentación de nuestro proveedor.

Junto a esta publicación del mercado de datos, se encuentra una actualización de Catalyst a la versión 0.5.8. Si usted es un comerciante de criptomonedas o un inversor y está interesado en utilizar nuestro mercado y Catalizador, únase a nuestra comunidad de comerciantes en Discord , publíquelo en nuestro foro Catalyst y lea nuestra documentación para comenzar. ¡Todos te estamos esperando!

Anteriormente proporcionamos un "adelanto" de Enigma Data Marketplace, que incluye un par de videos diseñados para mostrar cómo los proveedores de datos y los consumidores de datos pueden usar la plataforma. En el video # 2, mostramos algunos ejemplos de cómo los consumidores de datos pueden usar los conjuntos de datos criptográficos disponibles para encontrar información importante y realizar intercambios basados ​​en sus descubrimientos.


----------



## orbeo (29 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Entiendo.
> O sea que el restaurante _Manolo las mejores croquetas de pollo_ puede ser de la Etherum Alliance si paga y poner el logo junto con Intel no?
> 
> Vale.



Mira en la web, viene todo explicado.

Dependiendo el número de trabajadores tiene un precio u otro.

Supongo que una vez subes la solicitud de ingreso, se reservarán el tipo de empresa a aceptar.

Restaurante Manolo seguro que no, pero igual Manolo Blockchain Development seguro que si.

Mira el listado completo de empresas, al principio eran todas grandes compañías, ahora está petado de humostartups.


----------



## species8472 (29 Mar 2018)

Se puede engañar a todos un tiempo o algunos todo el tiempo, pero no se puede engañar a todos todo el tiempo.

Solo las noticias de dent y enigma de hoy deberían haber levantado todo el marketcap (sobretodo la de dent, no llevo pero con lo baratos que estan igual meto algo).

80 M€ de euros vale dent y han llegado acuerdos para conectar 400 operadoras en 130 países. 158 M€ es por lo que se vendió Pepephone queno deja de ser una operadora pequeña en un pais pequeño. Y dent que tiene potencial para servir de pasarela de datos de 400 operadoras en 130 países vale la mitad...vale. Estamos viviendo una manipulación de precio brutal. Nadie entra porque lo pueden tirar a donde quieran pero todo tiene un límite. Y cuando el límite se rebose va a ser como cusndo el agua desborda una presa


----------



## silverwindow (29 Mar 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Se puede engañar a todos un tiempo o algunos todo el tiempo, pero no se puede engañar a todos todo el tiempo.
> 
> Solo las noticias de dent y enigma de hoy deberían haber levantado todo el marketcap (sobretodo la de dent, no llevo pero con lo baratos que estan igual meto algo).
> 
> 80 M€ de euros vale dent y han llegado acuerdos para conectar 400 operadoras en 130 países. 158 M€ es por lo que se vendió Pepephone queno deja de ser una operadora pequeña en un pais pequeño. Y dent que tiene potencial para servir de pasarela de datos de 400 operadoras en 130 países vale la mitad...vale. Estamos viviendo una manipulación de precio brutal. Nadie entra porque lo pueden tirar a donde quieran pero todo tiene un límite. Y cuando el límite se rebose va a ser como cusndo el agua desborda una presa



Pedazo de blockchain.

Yo no se si tendra exito o no.Pereo si una blockchain hace cosas, y las hace ya ,es DENT.

A partir de ahique pase lo que tenga que pasar,pero ahi esta,funcionando,haciendo algo,siendo util.
Tendra exito? npi,pero ahi esta, al 100% working y creciendo dia a dia.


----------



## san_miguel (29 Mar 2018)

Aquí os pongo un gráfico de BTC con frametime de un mes. Es una posible evolución.


----------



## Raskolnikov (29 Mar 2018)

*Binance*

Va de Exchanges:

Binance 

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-28/crypto-s-billionaire-trading-king-has-suddenly-run-into-problems?utm_content=crypto&utm_source=twitter&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_medium=social







Bitfinex

El quinto mayor intercambio de cripto del mundo, Bitfinex, quiere trasladarse a Suiza


----------



## san_miguel (29 Mar 2018)

Yo sigo pensando que llegaremos a los 6000usd y después rebote, luego tenemos que ver si puede o no con la directriz bajista naranja o no, tenemos que quitarnosla de en medio como sea.

Fijaros como el estocástico diario no ha llegado al suelo, y el rsi tampoco ha bajado de la zona de los 30000, haciendo como un pico como os he señalado en ocasiones anteriores.







A los que critican el AT estáis en vuestro derecho, ya lo he dicho más veces, no son matemáticas y es muy difícil que siempre uno lo clave

A mi me sirve para marcar tendencias, puntos de entrada, salida etc.., lo comparto aquí con todos porque me gusta este foro, pero mis análisis o los de cualquier compañero, no son dogma de fe, luego cada uno que haga lo que quiera o lo interprete como buenamente quiera.

Es un proceso de retroalimentación constante, uno puede tener una idea de por donde va ir la cotización si no aparecen variables nuevas, pero esas nuevas variables, aparecen a diario, noticias, etcc..

Esas variables te hacen cambiar patrones, y hay que volver a replantear el análisis, repito esto no es lineal, es mucho más complicado, es como el efecto mariposa.

Por eso, no os lo toméis a mal cuando ponemos aquí gráficos o lineas, no intentamos engañar ni saber más que nadie, simplemente son opiniones que se comparten y que se aportan al foro sin más.


----------



## orbeo (29 Mar 2018)

Aquí un artículo (no se si un poco magufo) de donde estamos, sobre la manipulación del precio de BTC (junto con el de los MP) y quién está detrás, también a donde vamos.

En cualquier caso muy recomendable. Está en Inglés, no hay resumen que estoy en el móvil, lo siento.


Bitcoin Manipulation Cartel
4th Dimension: Bitcoin-Manipulation-Cartel


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si sale mal, pago yo 4 pintxo potes... y ya me das unas ostias



Kitaa,kita...Pa'kestán los hamijos ???

Ésas te las doy gratix.

---------- Post added 29-mar-2018 at 23:42 ----------

Cojonex...aquí hay tute aún... cae más ?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Mar 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> 80 M€ de euros vale dent y han llegado acuerdos para conectar 400 operadoras en 130 países. 158 M€ es por lo que se vendió Pepephone queno deja de ser una operadora pequeña en un pais pequeño. Y dent que tiene potencial para servir de pasarela de datos de 400 operadoras en 130 países vale la mitad...vale. Estamos viviendo una manipulación de precio brutal. Nadie entra porque lo pueden tirar a donde quieran pero todo tiene un límite. Y cuando el límite se rebose va a ser como cusndo el agua desborda una presa



Seamos serios, que aqui hay gente jugandose los cuartos.

Dent valdra mas que Pepephone cuando estos "acuerdos" anunciados en un canal de telegram sean una realidad y empiece a funcionar, ya no te digo ni con beneficios.

Mientras tanto, como se anuncia en el titulo del hilo, solo es otra crypto con la que especular basandose en segun creamos por donde sopla el aire.

Tranquilos que en el momento en que una ICO "conecte 400 operadores de 130 paises", no habra mano reptiliana que pueda impedir que suba to the moon.


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2018)

...joder...qué raruno está todo...

---------- Post added 30-mar-2018 at 00:31 ----------

*Negrofuturo.*..a qué te refieres con los nervios en los cortos y todo éso ???


----------



## davitin (30 Mar 2018)

Bueno.

Yo me siento con el cubata en la mano a ver cómo se desarrolla todo, no voy a vender ni aunque llegue al 90% de pérdidas.

Estoy seguro que dentro de unos meses todos nos estaremos riendo de esto::


----------



## davitin (30 Mar 2018)

Joder, hemos roto los 7000, entramos en terreno desconocido.

Encended la linterna y no os separeis.


----------



## paketazo (30 Mar 2018)

Entre hoy y mañana debería rebotar, la velocidad de la bajada es muy elevada, y los patrones de largo indican que debería ser más lenta, por lo tanto espero rebote.

Importante si hay rebote ir a por los 9.4K en BTC si no solo sería rebote técnico.


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Igual ya empieza la LUZ...
> 
> 
> 
> LTC a por la paridad con BTC.... el ratio LTC/BTC en llamas..



Creo que una explicación para dummies , sin retórica , de esta teoría, evitaría confusión y que en semanas o meses saliese gente a quotearte sobre ello como aún hoy se hace a costa de BTC/ETH.

E iwal no está mal ahorrarse lo uno...y lo otro. En qué te basas para decir éso ?


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2018)

Plasma Cash

Buterin presenta una solución de escalabilidad de la cadena de bloques que podría hacer que los intercambios sean "resistentes al hackeo".

Caridá, dulce Caridá...

OmiseGO y Vitalik Buterin donan $1 millón en criptomonedas a la caridad para los refugiados de Uganda

"Si bien las transferencias de efectivo se han utilizado en contextos humanitarios anteriormente, esta iniciativa es una desviación significativa del statu quo porque estamos otorgando a las familias cantidades transformadoras de dinero en comparación con pequeñas cantidades de subsistencia."

El concepto encaja perfectamente con la hoja de ruta propia de OmiseGO, que se centra en la descentralización de la banca y la inclusión de aquellos tradicionalmente excluidos del mundo financiero.


----------



## silverwindow (30 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> Creo que una explicación para dummies , sin retórica , de esta teoría, evitaría confusión y que en semanas o meses saliese gente a quotearte sobre ello como aún hoy se hace a costa de BTC/ETH.
> 
> E iwal no está mal ahorrarse lo uno...y lo otro. En qué te basas para decir éso ?



Ha comprado.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Mar 2018)

Joder...que se acabe ya Marzo, hojjjtiaaa...::


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (30 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> LTC a por la paridad con BTC.... el ratio LTC/BTC en llamas..



Claro claro, 1 LTC = 1 BTC suena tan creíble como lo de ETH a 24.000 dólares a finales de enero, o mantenerse en ETH frente a BTC hasta mayo :XX::XX::XX:

PD. Si tienes tan claro que LTC se va a poner a la par que BTC, ¿puedes decirnos cuántos LTC has comprado ya? ¿O esto es como lo de las acciones de Abengoa, que decías que eran un pelotazo del 2000% desde mínimos pero no compraste ni una sola?

PD2. Ni das una, ni aprendes. Menudo personaje estás hecho. Afortunadamente ya te van calando por aquí.


----------



## kudeiro (30 Mar 2018)

No se si se comentó pero si alguien quiere cuenta en Bittrex, aunque digan que no aceptan registros nuevos, si la solicitiais os la dan sin problemas


----------



## Arctic (30 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Igual ya empieza la LUZ...
> 
> Con un poco de suerte, tocaría un arrasador cierre de cortos y en 2-3 días delante de la bajista.
> 
> ...



Creo que es la primera vez que entro en este hilo y veo que aquí váis como Las Grecas. Paridad LTC/BTC? LOL. Este menda hace bueno a tixel.


----------



## davitin (30 Mar 2018)

No os fieis de los gurus.

Mantened en hold los proyectos que os gusten y ya, no teneis que hacer nada mas, aguantad.


----------



## bmbnct (30 Mar 2018)

Aquí otra prediccion basada en sólidos argumentos:

My prediction for Bitcoin. Based on only facts. : Bitcoin


----------



## traianus (30 Mar 2018)

Foto de la batalla, paso de las termópilas, los 6.000.
Aguantan heroicamente 300 holders de Espanha.


Spoiler



https://mfoxes.net/gal/7810-t/mfoxes-net-10.jpg


----------



## plus ultra (30 Mar 2018)

Hablando de BITTREX ayer incorporaron a la cotizacion de de USDT a TrueUSD (TUSD)que en teoria viene a ser lo mismo pero muy mejorado,recomiendo echarle un ojo.

Desde que BITTREX empezo a cambiar politicas parece que se estan preparando para una "regulación" drástica y no quieren que los coja el toro,estan intentando pasar de ser un chiringuito mas a algo mas serio y a mi juicio van por el buen camino,el otro dia token con cajeros BTC-FIAT ahora este que parece mucho mas transparente que USTD.Han publicado la limpia de token que pretenden hacer con bastante antelación y no como acostumbraban hasta ahora ellos y los demas exchanges.


PD:Ya solo falta que le devuelvan los golem al clapham.


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2018)

[youtube]XnZGDqmBa-o[/youtube]


----------



## plus ultra (30 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> [youtube]XnZGDqmBa-o[/youtube]



Una pasada ANT ha aguantado mejor que muchas este mes para surfear de las mejores.

TRX tambien lleva 10 dias muy buenos mañana lanzan Test Net salir hoy podria ser bueno.

Hay cierto rumor que el 16 de abril habrá noticias en XVG no suelen ser muy serios con las fechas pero creo que si entramos estos dias en verde sacaran algo.


----------



## cryptoAdicto (30 Mar 2018)

Vaya, acabo de ver que en syscoin han pospuesto el lanzamiento de los masternodos un mes más. Al principio pensaba que era mala noticia pero visto el panorama casi mejor dejarlo para otro momento donde se podrían aprovechar las novedades para tener un cierto pump en el precio. No obstante, el 31 de Marzo siguen planeadas otras novedades como los sidechains y los airdrops, a ver qué pasa.


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2018)

*plus ultra : * EL true USD pinta bien ( tokens pasables a cuenta bankster y sin nexo entre los emisores y los pagadores ) . La apariencia es de crear un marco operativo y seguro en Shitland para la adopción masiva ( como Plasma Cash , que sería una especie de dinero "transitorio" identificado con los ethers que lo generan que , sobre ek papel, imposibilitaría su uso posterior a terceros y por tanto,muy dificilmente hackeable ).

Y...en fin, el resto de ETH, avanzando y posicionándose...la salida de Plasma no la veo como algo puntual, ( Por cierto, parida entre el Hobbit y el creador de las Ligthning Network  ) traerá una sinfonía de actores de golpe y porrazo.

Sabes algo de situación actual, fechas para el lanzamiento? ( debría estar ya en la segunda fase de test, abierta ) Sabes dónde buscar ?


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> 4- Satoshi dice que este año adelantarán al BTC y dejarán el Rebufo:
> Litecoin can take a lead and be a positive force in the cryptocurrency space. _*We have been drafting behind the Bitcoin race car for many years. It’s about time to take a turn out front*_...



OK, supongo que te refieres a Lee.

Únele a éso que es un liante del quince, su procedencia inicial ya desde las tripas de google y tiene un sosias de BTC más manejable para adaptar las nuevas prestaciones.

EL resto es literatura...pero cartas en la mano, todas.

Algo capital para lo que espero que haya prisilla es enseñar la patita respecto al rompe y rasga fulminante con LitePay (buen ejemplo de esa "manejabilidad" del proyecto ) , pues era el canal clave para su expansión a comercio y particulares.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Mar 2018)

estoy por pillar más IOTA...llamadme acaparador...


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Charlie Lee [LTC]Cuenta verificada
> *@SatoshiLite*



OK.

Vamos que crees que es Satoshi y se la dió con queso , robinjud mediante, al ejército promocional de bitcoñeros. ( o Litecoin era sólo un "plan B"..."por si las flys" ? )


----------



## davitin (30 Mar 2018)

Yo creo que a Satoshi le clavaron un paraguas con polonio.

Me lo ha dicho Elvis.


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2018)

China desarrollará criptomoneda centralizada y protegerá al yuan de la moneda digital no estatal

"Como resultado de estas duras políticas, los comerciantes han huido a otros mercados con regulaciones más suaves hacia las criptomonedas, como Hong Kong y Japón."



( Y éso, los traders chinos, que los conocen...)


----------



## plus ultra (30 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> *Sabes algo de situación actual, fechas para el lanzamiento? ( debría estar ya en la segunda fase de test, abierta ) Sabes dónde buscar ?*



*


No,basicamente lo que esta en la web y un par de cosillas vistas por la red muy poca cosa,pero seguro que de aqui puedes sacar algo el dia 6.

https://www.reddit.com/r/TrustToken/comments/86oc5o/trusttoken_ama_friday_april_6th_10am_pt_submit/


Yo conociendo un poco el mundillo y viendo los pasos que dan algunos,pues tiro mi apuesta y si fallo pues a otra cosa,pero prefiero arrepentirme de meterme en algo que arrepentirme de no haberlo hecho,el otro dia comente lo de UP token con cajeros BTC-FIAT ahora TUSD, no se si lo próximo sera un banco estilo BANKERA,yo ahora mismo estoy bastante pendiente de cosillas como esta,quien sabe si mañana sacan algun producto muy interesante para la especulación.

Lo de las criptos que si para arriba que si para abajo esta bien pero hay que mirar tambien mas extensamente y no solo lo que va a ser mañana o la semana que viene BTC,yo soy de fundamentales y oir cosas como BINANCE,MALTA,BIGONE... me hace mirar que pasos estan dando los que tienen info que el resto no tenemos,prefiero ser el ultimo de los primeros que el primero de los ultimos.*


----------



## StalkerTlön (30 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> [youtube]XnZGDqmBa-o[/youtube]



Es cañero pero parece una peli de hollywood...¿disidencia controlada?, ¿lobo con piel de cordero?, ¿¿o realmente es un nuevo paradigma??¿Que os parece?ienso:


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> ...,el otro dia comente lo de UP token con cajeros BTC-FIAT ahora TUSD, no se si lo próximo sera un banco estilo BANKERA,yo ahora mismo estoy bastante pendiente de cosillas como esta,quien sabe si mañana sacan algun producto muy interesante para la especulación....



Jibrel Network.

No es un par a fiat, sino más bien "un triángulo" ( tokenizan bienes - cryptos, porsupuestón, pero también inmo, etc - y "expresiones" fiat ( productos banksters, préstamos, planes , bonos... - con lo que puedes pasarte a JNT y de ahí a lo que te interese ) . Las posibilidades, pues, son ilimitadas.

El caso es que quien lo use perciba liquidez ( empiezan con buena pasta, aunque no algo desmedido ) ...si éso se da, lo que puede volcarse ( y sacarse ) de Shitland, es ilimitado.

A mí la cryptomagnetita siempre me ha parecido un proceso parejo a cuando todo diox se pasó a la informática y a "digitalizar" tó lo que pillaba. Ahora veo lo mismo con "riqueza digital" , para controlar el desmadre de números en el mundo . Y ésto, como un guante, hoyga.

---------- Post added 30-mar-2018 at 17:59 ----------




StalkerTlön dijo:


> Es cañero pero parece una peli de hollywood...¿disidencia controlada?, ¿lobo con piel de cordero?, ¿¿o realmente es un nuevo paradigma??¿Que os parece?ienso:



Demagógico y pastelero...ES.

Pero razonablemente cierto Y RECREABLE, también .


----------



## PREDATOR (30 Mar 2018)

Esto es peor que Verdún.
Yo me aparto de la batalla, hay una bomba enterrada que va a reventar hasta el último edificio cryptonita. Se llama TETHER. USDT para los amigos


----------



## easyridergs (30 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> estoy por pillar más IOTA...llamadme acaparador...



Yo no estoy por pillar, voy a pillar pero espero a ver si lo bajan de 1 $ y coincide con la salida a exchange de las bankeras.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2018)

Meanwhile , en un Shitland cayendo...

True USD : Triple verde.

Tether : Triple rojo.

Mamasita...que del juego de la cerilla a la cañería, hay UN paso... ( que el personal deje de dar sus bitcoins por ese truño...)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo no estoy por pillar, voy a pillar pero espero a ver si lo bajan de 1 $ y coincide con la salida a exchange de las bankeras.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



A ver a ver...lleva tonteando con el 1,05 $ rato...8:


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Son basamentos de dummie especuladora y ya los he contado:
> 
> 1-Son dos monedas básicamente iguales, luego terminarán cotizando igual.
> 
> ...



¿Ltc paridad con BTC? 

Ni de coña, tampoco es mejor tecnológicamente. Y del chino que la lleva solo decir que vende en máximos dejando tirados a sus holders, un personaje.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo que me gusta del Chino *es que venda en Máximos*, lo diga y avise de que igual se va a 20 pavos.
> 
> Ya solo le falta decir que ha comprado en 100..., pero como avisó de que igual se iba a 90% de corrección... no se le puede decir nada.



No todo el mundo tiene por que seguirle en las redes sociales. El compromiso con sus inversores sería hacer hold, entiendo que te guste como ha manejado los tiempos en el mercado, a mi moralmente no me gusta. Ha dumpeado a los que estaban dentro.


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo que me gusta ...



Y cómo va esa bajada ? Tenemos recreo y seguimos, se puede formar algo interesante ahí...?


----------



## jorgitonew (30 Mar 2018)

a mí ltc me parece técnicamente más avanzado que btc... solo hay que ver qué pasó con tema mempool de btc y tal


----------



## silverwindow (30 Mar 2018)

Yo a LTC lo veo a anos luz de btc en temas de desarrollo. Li de comparar con oro-plata es una tonteria como una casa.

Los devs de btc estan a full,de ltc "promesas y roadmaps"

Lo unico a favor es q es blockchain madura y podria ser adoptada perfectamente.


----------



## paketazo (30 Mar 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Ltc paridad con BTC?
> 
> Ni de coña, tampoco es mejor tecnológicamente. Y del chino que la lleva solo decir que vende en máximos dejando tirados a sus holders, un personaje.



Cuidado cuando hablamos de paridades, que siempre pensamos a lo grande y aquí si todo se va al carajo, la paridad estaría garantizada... Lo dudo que pase, pero es posible. 

Buenas noches


----------



## paketazo (31 Mar 2018)

He estado mirando unas capitalizaciones para tener algún tipo de referencia futura "solida" sobre el potencial de un token con uso masivo a nivel mundial.

paypal: 91 mil millones.

visa: 269 mil millones

master card: 184 mil millones


BTC:117 mil millones

XRP: 19 mil millones

LTC 6,6 mil millones.

Como podemos ver hoy en día la única que por capitalización está valorada respecto a la competencia a un nivel similar es BTC, el resto están muy lejos de hacer sombra en cuanto a la capitalización.

Dicho esto, si realmente en los próximos años se puede empezar a usar este tipo de tokens como medio de intercambio de valor masivo, es evidente que hay una infravaloración grande.

Solo hay que saber cuan lejos estamos de poder ir al supermercado y cambiar tokens por comida, o en el banco obtener un crédito por ellos, o poder usarlos en intercambio por renta variable.

¿1 año?

¿5?

¿nunca?

Si finalmente plataformas como plasma, evolution, litepay y otras muchas logran llegar al público ofreciendo algo usable y barato, estamos en precios de acumulación.

¿les dejarán llegar ahí?

...como mínimo no se lo pondrán nada fácil.

Un saludo y buen sábado.


----------



## davitin (31 Mar 2018)

No estoy seguro pero creo, por lo que leo en el grupo de Telegram, que la testnet de zilliqa la activan hoy mismo, ahora mismo la cotización está en verde y eso que estamos en general bajistas...a poco que suba Bitcoin zilliqa podría subir muchísimo, es posible que hoy mismo suba y no veamos más estos precios (0.047$).


----------



## Bucanero (31 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Eso pensaba Alonso cuando le ofrecieron el Red Bull y se fue a Ferrari... y eso le costó como poco 5 mundiales..... y quizás otro que hubiera conseguido, con su Plus personal de capacidades como piloto que nadie le discute, más los dos que tiene 8.
> 
> Si Satoshilee dijo que era hora de vender y fue buena información, ahora dice que es el momento de adelantar al Ferrari, y que _*to the moon
> *_... pues oye, yo le creo, pues el el padre técnico de la cosa, y le habrán dicho en el box que ha llegado el momento de sacarle todos los caballos al Red Bull, que ya han corrido muchas carreras detrás del Ferrari.
> ...





Espero que si te vas sea para volver con más energias en otro momento. He disfrutado con tus comentarios, algunos más y otros quizas menos acertados pero eso a mi me daba igual pues he extraido algunas lecciones buenas y has aportado mucho y con buen hacer. Yo también compraré LTC cuando llegue sobre los 60 euros si la dejan caer tanto y luego si cae más sobre los 30 euros. Ahora a sentarse y a esperar que la musica en el Titanic no esta mal jeje. 

Otros proyectos en el punto de mira son Cardano, Etherium y volveré a entrar en Pivx Si baja a esos precios con entrar en las top es más que suficiente para mi. Si baja a 4000 al BTC, entrar con 1000 o 2000 euros es una buena compra de monedas del top. Y darán alegrias cuando suba todo. Mientras como dice NF sol y a seguir con nuestras vidas.

Gracias como siempre a todos por vuestros aportes.


----------



## juli (31 Mar 2018)

*Negrofuturo :*

Litepay no se ha ido. La han echado - seguramente reasignado - a golpe de Fundacionazo. Litecoin, con txartelas o no ( y LTC no es TenX, tiene recursos de sobra para asegurarse liquidez, iwal que Coinbase si le sale del nardo...y además, Shitland también los tiene hoy sin pasar por las cards - que tan gran jodienda han formado, dicho sea de paso - ).

Lee no avisa ni a su parienta de haberse folláo a Freddy Mercury sin condón, no flipes . Va ya como por el tercer trile con Chucky el el jeto de todo diox ( súma a los amrillos al "Wen Samaritano" Roger Ver y tendrás la fucking santisima trinidá del trile y el hijoputismo en Shitland ) :

1- Boicot a BTC : Jihan poli malo...Lee, poli weno.

2- Al mes, DUMP salvaje en twitter de un Jihan - en pleno navajeo-fork con BTC - al segwit ( y pump ) de LTC . Pasmosamente, Lee continúa la incertidumbre en su PROPIO proyecto hasta la mismísima aprobación del segwit. Un mesecito de P&D's ...a la butxaki, maifrén...( Altruíxmo en néctar & tal...)

3- No tengas la menor duda de que Lee va a tener que responder en un tribunal yanki ( posiblemente pasteleo entre compadres...pero qui-lo-sá) de porqué :

- renunció a su criptocredo de tóalavida, asumió de la noche a la mañana la falta de ética y el conflicto de intereses en el que se llevaba moiendo placidamente AÑOS - y uilizándolo tan a su antojo como para incluso pumpear su propia moneda - 

- se hizo con semejante mogollón de cash ( diluído entre el trading de Gdax, casualidá casualidosa, inencontrable ) 

- lo anunció EL MISMO DÍA QUE BTC CASH hizo un x 2 en horas en SU PROPIO EXCHANGE, Coinbase, trinque a la jeta que está en los tribunales yankees. ( 2demún de Jihan en su puesta de largo en sociedá y pastizal para "la famiglia"...tól mundo é weno ).

Decir que Lee está fuera de crítica porque "avisa" al personal ( El Hobbit también lo hizo en aquellas fechas ) , un fulano que se codea con Chucky y Ver , trileros de pro, cada 2 x 3 ...o que dés por sentado que es Satoshi Nakamoto como argumento de autoridá...o te montes una pinícula con Alonso y Ferrari, sólo llena tu relato de Ovnis , Manolismo y wishfullthinking...y si lo que quieres es compartir y avisar - si no, el resto me importa un wevo - muchos de quienes pudieran recibir el aviso sólo yolovalguismo e idas de olla.

Cuando, además, iwal que un olfato de quinta dimensión, maldita la falta que hace : Lee trincará por lo civil o por lo criminal y porque es un hijolagranputa premium y eso es viejo en el hilo ( Si Klapjam en vez de trollear a Claudius con el cansino y vacuo PIVX-DASH le hubiese preguntado por LTC , más sabríamos todos en el hilo...Y ANTES ) Y en base a algo tan palpable como lo que HA ROBADO al forerío ( pregunta a cualquiera que trincase en el pump de primavera que regaló paketazo LO QUE LE COSTÓ que algo qe era pan comido fuese producitvo ...pues un mesecito laaaargo de FUD y trolleos como los que estamos pasando ahora ) ...o como haber colaborado en los palos en las ruedas a BTC y no por el aventurado factor de ser Satoshi Nakamoto ...sino por su "trece-catorce" con Chucky.

Otra cosa es que BTC pinte en el punto de mira de la castuza el día que Shitland sea territorio a monopolizar...pero ésa es otra historia ( de la que, desde luego, no se irá a avisar a nahide. Y Lee, menos ). Y, por cierto...da iwal que "el hijo mate al padre" o al espíritu santo ...o que lo adelante a 200 por el arcén , ahí sólo caben elucubraciones sin base : lo que importa al forerío es que LTC es valor seguro en SHitland y una buena alternativa a BTC en prestaciones y precio. , independientemente de batallas en Mordor o posición en el ranking.

Más allá de todo ésto...las rayas , el AT o el "No-AT" con que nos regalas ( y que salvo 4 gatos - y ésto va también para San Miguel - yo no creo que NAHIDE desprecie en el hilo, bien al contrario ) ...pues a cuenta de LTC...bienvenido sea no, sino lo siguiente...y mil gracias de antebrazo, por supuestón.


----------



## juli (31 Mar 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> Otros proyectos en el punto de mira son Cardano, Etherium y volveré a entrar en Pivx Si baja a esos precios con entrar en las top es más que suficiente para mi. Si baja a 4000 al BTC, entrar con 1000 o 2000 euros es una buena compra de monedas del top. Y darán alegrias cuando suba todo. Mientras como dice NF sol y a seguir con nuestras vidas.
> 
> Gracias como siempre a todos por vuestros aportes.



Al loro con las pasarelas de pago "simples" - el otro día, un forero incidía en ello y, tras el cojonudo aporte de ayer de Plus Ultra sobre True USD y también por proyectos como Jirel Network...creo que la liquidez va a dejar pronto de ser un atractivo per sé en Shitland a no mucho tardar ( quizás, a nada y ya ahora mismo ) . Estas propuestas nacen con liquidez incluída ( no grandes volúmenes, pero parece que "con fundamento" ).

No maldigo contra las pasarelas de pago "a secas" ...pero creo que con este tipo de propuestas, que garantizarían pasos a fiat DESDE CUALQUIER COIN...el juego cambia ( y puede que realmente se queden un pelin cojas frente a la multitud de aplicaciones que brinadn otras plataformas ). SIn más...un factor a contemplar ( recomiendo un vistazo tranquilo a la web de True USD ).

EN fin...posiblemnete el problema HOY en SHITLAND ya no sea cómo cobrar...sino CUÄNTO ( al revés que hace 4 meses, por ejmplo ).


*Negrofuturo :* LTC dispone desde hace tiempo de la mayor red de cajeros global tras BTC...muy por encima de ETHEREUM, por ejemplo. Y Litepay, YA FUNCIONABA...sólo "no tenía las tarjetas": ( subí hace 2 semanas una respuesta de su soporte garantizando pagos a FIAT mediante cuena bakster EN DÓLARES - Por cierto, coincidió con un email de Coinbase anunciando delegación en UK ) .

*edit2 : * No has dicho nada de largarte, no ? No jodas. ( Era sólo un apounte al tal Blue Arrow y que se largaba, cierto ? ).


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (31 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esa carta de despedida, dentro de una peli de malos, suele ser la pista para no buscar a nadie ni en el fondo del río.



Vamos, que sabes que la has cagado en tus predicciones de bola de cristal barata y como no tienes huevos te largas para que no te caiga encima el chaparrón :XX::XX::XX:

Ojalá te largaras para siempre y así no hicieras daño a los incautos que no te conozcan. Por desgracia, no creo que caiga esa breva: con lo attention whore que eres o escribirás con otro nick (clapham?) o volverás dentro de poco.


----------



## paketazo (31 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> XRP los bancos
> 
> LN ya funciona, solo la tienen que Usar y extender Nodos, y LITEpay solo comprarla y ponerla en marcha... y está en venta. Estas para VISA y Mastercard, que no sería extraño se fusionasen.
> 
> ...



Bien, vamos a buscar un modelo factible de explicación:

Una acción repercute un incremento de su precio en el mercado sobre sus holders, que pasan a ser más ricos.

Por otra parte, hay empresas que reparten un % de los beneficios vía dividendos, lo que repercute en los accionistas de manera positiva.


¿que pasa con los tokens?

Pues aquí hay que pararse a leer la letra pequeña.

Hay tokens que no sirven para gran cosa, solo financian un proyecto, y ese token no es título de propiedad de nada. Personalmente no me atraen.

Tenemos otros, que financian un proyecto, y luego se usan dentro de ese proyecto para hacerlo funcionar...son redes dónde se pueden crear subproyectos, y precisan como combustible ese token.

También hay tokens que se minan mediante gasto energético y gasto en hardware, esos, dan valor de por si a la red que los transmite y sostiene, sin ellos, esa red no existe o carece de sentido. Nadie lo puede preminar, ni crear de la nada...buscan generalmente ser "dinero" puro y duro.

¿cómo trasfiere el valor al holder?

En el primer tipo de monedas, o mucho me equivoco, o a largo plazo dejarán de tener valor, salvo que sean intercambiadas por derechos sobre el proyecto creado a partir de la financiación inicial.

En el segundo caso, el valor se lo otorga el uso, cuanto más se use la red, más demanda de tokens harán falta, y su valor se incrementa.

Por último, los tokens minados, solo trasmiten valor a sus holders si estos se usan para un fin concreto como es medio de pago.

Podemos hacer muchos incisos, como el típico de que si se reduce de modo forzoso la oferta, el precio aumenta de valor (exchangers y grandes manos fuertes retiran ventas del mercado)

Por ejemplo si VISA o la que sea desea usar LTC...¿quién se lo impide?...le sale gratis su uso..solo tiene que poseer un % de LTC para poder trasferir valor sobre su red, sin necesidad de que nadie lo sepa.

Tu mismo si fueras millonario comprabas X tokens de una moneda que se transfiera rápido y de forma muy barata de A a B, y luego ofreces el servicio de pagos a través de tu plataforma llamada *futuro muy negro* por ejemplo 
Ni VISA ni pay pal, ni ninguna gran empresa necesita comprar BTC & Co...esas redes descentralizadas son gratuitas o casi.

Si yo quiero mandar a Nigeria 1000$, y lo hago por Western Union, me sale más caro y lento que por LTC o Dash por ejemplo...

¿qué falla entonces?

Pues la pasarela a fiat, o que el comerciante acepte el token de manera directa...llegados a este punto, no hay vuelta atrás, el fiat carecería de sentido, salvo para la financiación estatal y la sangría impositiva, amén del control total y absoluto de sus usuarios.

Un saludo

En cuanto al mensaje de despedida de BlueArrow ... no hay dudas de que tenía una pistola en la nuca mientras tecleaba....sus miles de BTC espero estén a buen recaudo. :


----------



## juli (31 Mar 2018)

Yo creo que Lee ya ha hecho pastrollón pa'15 reencarnaciones este 2017 ( joldeando sus chapas...pump&dumpeando en Primavera...soltando arriba...y zumbando BTC Cash. Y probablemente recuperando posiciones - aunque no te dirá si a 100$ ni a nada,lo lógico que él querría, tras volcar...era ventas...y recuperar , además de ponersela botando en el área a manos fuertes sinérgicas que interpretasen lo que estás exponiendo tú , que a nahide l'amarga un dulce -...pero Cifra p'aburrir ).

Ahora, le queda jugar al monopoly ( que a un liante asínnn , el golf, ni le pone, ni le mata el nervio : Necesita Ajedrez - o, para algunos, GO - ).

Respecto a todo ésto , una cosa : El silecio del hobbit. Mírate cómo plantean la megasalida a FIAT con TUSD y JNT ( ésta segunda muestra que la salida a fiat no sería tal...sino que sería , previo paso por todo el confetti de la FED que haga falta , LA RIQUEZA en todas sus trileras expresiones la que acabaría en SHitland - ya sé que en estos momentos es jodido pensar en ello, pero ok - ).

Al final, repasas el proceso de esa tokenización de riqueza - clamoroso en JNT - y en el fondo de todo, está lo mismito que con la creación UE o la perversión de los bancos centrales globales : Exportación de Benjamin Franklyn hasta el infinito y más allá...y tó diox poniendo el cazo y encantáo de la vie...

True USD tiene 9 minoyes de tokens. Jibrel Network , de memoria, 150 ( despacito y wena letra que ésto no es la casaputax Tether ) ...Espera que empiecen a hacer clientela y en el paraíso del cerocerismo, van a salir opciones como setas. Paso a paso. Debidamente respaldadas ( Multiplico confetti del Tito Trump : Razón , aquí ).

Sinceramente e intentando huir de wishfullthinkings, el pelotazo de la AM 2018 no se podía levantar sobre el podium del Hype2017, era antinatura hasta para el trile de triles...pero reproducirán el show lanzándolo desde abajo. El FOMO "Rebajas Harrowds Style de los telediarios globales no nos lo perderemos en Shitland, no señor...demasiado chollo y demasiáo niqueláo ya pa'verlo pasar sin su debido trinque.

---------- Post added 31-mar-2018 at 15:27 ----------

*Paketazo :* cuarto perfil de token : El de retorno vía smart contract en "blockchain que hace cosas" ( y ahí cabe todo...pero que USA TOKENS PROPIOS en el servicio concreto que brinda y que evoluciona y sofistica su producto *al margen de mantenimiento de la red*, etc ( el consumo energético es UNA VARIABLE a corto plazo - optimización, energía barata, blockchains de gratuíta retroalimentación...demasiado en el aire) 

Ejemplo : Taas, Mybit ).

Estos Tokens retornan por himbersión en servicios concretos ( de hecho, Mybit tiene 3 frentes : Pago por acceso aplataforma y derechos de contratación de su servicio ( mybit token ) , retorno de ese servicio ( fiat ) ...y ojo, el común a todos en la hiperpoblada cascada de ETH : GAS de ethereum por transacciones ).

Un SubToken ( y lo comento al aire, sé que tú eres consciente de esta obviedad ) puede ser un contrato mercantil de puro Rey Midas que repercuta como tal en la cotización de su chapa - o no -.

Pa'variar, insisto en lo descomunal de una constante en 1 proyecto de Shitland con más de 400 aplicaciones , muchas de ellas con teams cum laude de las mejores universitys y financiados vía ICO a años vista , esté BTC a 50.000 ó a los famosos 95 pavo$ de Nico : 

Seas rico o prove, altruísta o sacamantecas, por la caja del hobbit, pasarás, maifrén.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Llegado a este mercado, si Lee pumpea o dumpea, me da igual siempre que lo haga siguiendo el mapa, y yo lo pueda leer. De eso va este asunto..., este y todos los que se relacionan con el dinero.
> 
> La filosofía no la mezclo con dinero.



Pues estoy en desacuerdo contigo, si el capitán del barco es el primero que se baja cuando viene oleaje no me merece mucha confianza su proyecto, es una clara falta de compromiso. 
Ojo, en bolsa un buen fondo no invertiría ni un duro en una empresa con un gestor así, esas cosas se tienen muy en cuenta. 

Desde luego a mi no me va a dumpear, porque de mi no va a ver un satoshi...


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ya lo siento Falken, es Buearrow.. yo no me voy.
> 
> Me acordé de tí cuando dije hace poco que ETH por debajo de 639 se ponía oficialmente bajista, y pensé: Ahora Falken, le llega la remesa de pasta y compra ETHs...
> 
> ...



Gracias por los libros, me los apunto.


----------



## paketazo (31 Mar 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Gracias por los libros, me los apunto.



Buen post, sobre todo por dejar al último de la página anterior fuera de plano.

En cuanto a Kostolany, no sé si hoy en día sus "artimañas" funcionarían, pero el logró lo que logró y fue su momento, ya nadie puede quitárselo.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Buen post, sobre todo por dejar al último de la página anterior fuera de plano.
> 
> En cuanto a Kostolany, no sé si hoy en día sus "artimañas" funcionarían, pero el logró lo que logró y fue su momento, ya nadie puede quitárselo.



No sé, creo que hay por hay algo de un tío que escribe ladrillos muy raros, pero lo tengo en ignore porque no aporta nada, dicen las malas lenguas que habla de burbuja en BTC desde los 100 euros y a mí eso me aburre...


----------



## juli (31 Mar 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yo es que lo de las reglas morales(además de subjetivas) dentro de un mercado donde *te necesitan* para que *les des tu pasta*... prefiero no usarlas como guía de supervivencia.



Y hay alguien que se guíe por éso aquí ? Hay gente que reclama a la cabeza de un proyecto que respalde lo que vende al resto...que es distinto...y bastante elemntal, vamos, que n es un trader de perretxiko , sino la enseña de un Top10 en Shitland.

Ahora bien...Tú eres el que ha dicho , en clara consideración moral, que no hay nada que reprochar al fulano porque "avisó" de que se iba a 20 pavos ( en puridad , no lo hizo ) y vendió ( parece que lo hizo...y que lo confirmó el mismo día que zumbó BTC Cash en su exchange, pelotazo en seguimiento criminal en USA - excusatio non petita...- ) con lo que lo de dar cierto peso ético o no al funcionamiento de alguien en los mercáos no es patrimonio de quien te rebate.

Más allá de ello...Lee es un macarra y trilero como pocos...dotes que harán que LTC exprima el mercáo de un modo u otro ( y por supuestón, con él dentro y con todos los atajos a su alcance... - lo de Visa & Mastercard está muy bien traído, pues el fulano es un mercenario del quince - )...ahora bien, lo más lógico es pensar , viendo lo visto y conociendo el paño , que a él una bajadita futura le iba a venir de puta madre...y que si algo ha dicho, y al pasado nos remitimos, será , en todo caso, para ENGAÑAR a los jolders - y más - ...con lo que "atar cabos" estaría de más y ni siquiera como indicador valdría. Y para que éso disguste a los jolders viniendo de la cabeza visible de su proyecto, no hace falta ser un "moralista en los mercáos". Tú vendiste LTC cuando aquello salió ? : NONES...pues ni lo habías rozado...y ahora dices que atas cabos y que Lee es Satoshi y no sé cuántas gaitas más...CUANDO PARA COMPRAR LTC a 100$ no han hecho falta revelaciones divinas...ni mucho menos de Lee y se ha podido hacer perfectamente hasta 2 semanas antes de que este muchchete se marcase sus chicuelinas...este mismo invierno.

Así que nos queda que Lee no haya enseñado patita ninguna.,,sino encajes de bolillos.

Que más allá de ello, LTC pueda ser un bombón ? Evidente. Pero éso está archimascáo en el hilo y no hacen falta psicofonías reveladoras , filoxóficas o no...con estar pendiente de ello un poco y sin atender a las chuminadas del klapjam trolleando a quien defendía a LTC ( y te confirmo personalmente que Claudius lo hacía , pues cruzamos varios posts al respecto - quien ha despreciado siempre LTC ha sido, seguro que no te cuesta creerlo  , el segurata ilustráo de tus entretelas - ) ni atiborrando páginas enteras con quotes a sus obviedades y sus derrapadas en verso, suficiente.

Porque lo que sí está claro es que queremos que el hilo sea práctico para trabajar y para pasar soplos...verdad ? Pues bien...no quiero ni pensar las trolleadas que le podían caer hoy a paketazo soltando que una moneda "muerta" resucitaba ESTA NOCHE ( que es lo literalmente pasó y lo que el ambiente del hilo permitía perfectamente la primavera pasada )...pues oye...lo mismo la mitad de la gente se quedaba sin su piquillo. ..de puta madre, no ? ...entrará éso en las "cabronadas de los mercáos" de plaza y janés... o será algo sencillamente DEL TODO PRESCINDIBLE ? Seguro que alguno se sentía más cómodo de postear sin tana chuminada...y ojo, seguro que cabían aún jugosas chuminadas...sin peajes inmerecidos, por supuestón - que ésto no es la puta iglesia ni el hilo del alférez indepe de los metales y caben coñas de sobra...que semox ricax...pero cachondax, qué cojonex !... -.

Tú - y San Miguel también - os quejais de que el AT no interesa en el hilo ...y yo, ni creo que , salvo excepciones ruidosas de alguno que espere algo mascáo de ello , que no es plan, , sea cierto, ni veo que hacerle de menos cuando se da por la puta jeta, sea de recibo, sino digno DE TODO agardecimieno a los que contribuís con él . Pero trollear, insultar, FALSEAR , como hace el klapjam ...pues tú me dirás. Ni come ni deja comer. SI para éso necesitas emborronar el resto del hilo...

Iwal tienes ocasión de contárselo. Seguro que lo pilla...que muy tonto no parece.

Pero un poco, sí. Un poco tonto, es.

A ver si ello no nos cuesta nada al resto.

Un saludo y realmente encantadísimo de que le hagas seguimiento a LTC...era una deuda pendiente del hilo y , en mi opinión, lo enriquece un cojón. 

Y que Lee lleve su xalabardo de chapas trincadas a 100 pavos hasta las 5 cifrax. 

Amén Jesús.


----------



## paketazo (31 Mar 2018)

Creo que fue *san_miguel* el que el otro día comentó algo sobre la incorporación de coinbase de tokens erc 20, y en concreto mencionaba a 0X.

he estado mirando el chart de la coin, y lleva unos días saliéndose un poco de la media respecto a ETH y a BTC...ganando terreno.


¿Alguna información más al respecto?

A veces en pequeños detalles está la diferencia, pero no sé si es este el caso.

Un saludo

¿por cierto, alguno sabe como pasar los datos del google authenticator cuando se cambia de móvil?


----------



## juli (31 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿por cierto, alguno sabe como pasar los datos del google authenticator cuando se cambia de móvil?



creo que te dan una clave el día del alta.


----------



## paketazo (31 Mar 2018)

juli dijo:


> creo que te dan una clave el día del alta.



mi ma...ya me veo haciendo una cuenta nueva para activar los dos factores desde el movil nuevo.

A saber después de años donde carajo esta eso anotado...si es que está, que lo dudo.

::


----------



## davitin (31 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que fue *san_miguel* el que el otro día comentó algo sobre la incorporación de coinbase de tokens erc 20, y en concreto mencionaba a 0X.
> 
> he estado mirando el chart de la coin, y lleva unos días saliéndose un poco de la media respecto a ETH y a BTC...ganando terreno.
> 
> ...



Creo que necesitas la clave que te dan en la página (para lo del autenticator).


----------



## plus ultra (31 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que fue *san_miguel* el que el otro día comentó algo sobre la incorporación de coinbase de tokens erc 20, y en concreto mencionaba a 0X.
> 
> he estado mirando el chart de la coin, y lleva unos días saliéndose un poco de la media respecto a ETH y a BTC...ganando terreno.
> 
> ...



Si no guardaste la semilla el dia que lo activaste y perdiste el movil mal royo suelen tardar para dartelo de baja y que puedas entrar,si no lo guardaste y tienes el movil ve a la cuenta lo desactivas y lo borras del movil,luego lo vuelves a activar pero esta vez guarda la semilla del 2fa.

Lo de los token erc20 por lo publicado den noticias lo daban como oficial,hace tiempo comente que veia algo raro en polo y era que los ultimos 3 en entrar habian sido erc20 entre ellos 0x cuando estos solian meter de todo,casualidad?

Como era previsible con TRX a caido bastante desde ayer,estando un poco atento cada vez esto se vuelve mas "predecible.


----------



## paketazo (31 Mar 2018)

Pero sabéis si vale la pena 0X, o solo lo están preparando en plan pump&dump?

Es por no ponerme ahora a repasar 10 páginas de reddit, que si lo hay que hacer se hace, pero si me traéis algún dato afino más, y antes.

En cuanto a los 2 factores, sí tengo el móvil, pero semillas, no tengo ni alpiste...así que lo desactivaré en la plataforma y lo reactivare con el terminal nuevo.



Un saludo

Por cierto acabo de mirar los exchangers en los que está 0X y me parecen demasiados para una coin en el 45 del market cap. ¿que se nos escapa? REP por ejemplo es bastante más antigua y no le gana en exchangers.

Cardano es séptima y no cotiza ni en la mitad que 0X :ouch:


----------



## coque42 (31 Mar 2018)

Momentazo para comprar AXP y RFR. Creo que serán un x10 ambos.


----------



## Gurney (31 Mar 2018)

Sabuexo, se sabe algo de los nodos de TRIG?
Hoy era el Día D.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Mar 2018)

A ver si llega el veranito, buen tiempo, terracitas, paella, sangría, vacaciones, turismo y la gente se lanza en masa a comprar criptos y hacen que suba la cotización...::


----------



## bmbnct (31 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> En cuanto a los 2 factores, sí tengo el móvil, pero semillas, no tengo ni alpiste...así que lo desactivaré en la plataforma y lo reactivare con el terminal nuevo.



Usad Authy mejor que Google Authenticator, es 100% compatible y además permite hacer backup y restauracion. 

Authy 2-Factor Authentication - Apps on Google Play


----------



## san_miguel (31 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Pero sabéis si vale la pena 0X, o solo lo están preparando en plan pump&dump?
> 
> Es por no ponerme ahora a repasar 10 páginas de reddit, que si lo hay que hacer se hace, pero si me traéis algún dato afino más, y antes.
> 
> ...



Si, fui yo el de ZRX. Es uno de los pares con los que juego en ETH.

El tema de ZRX es que 3 o 4 de sus fundadores son...ex..de coinbase. (Algo así como Lee con LTC) y luego para ser listado en coinbase debe cumplir ciertos requisitos que exige la propia Coinbase. Los fundadores lo saben por haber trabajado allí y el desarrollo ha girado en torno a esas premisas, vamos...que buscaban que algún día fuera listada en Coinbase y ese día está más cerca. A ver si encuentro la famosa lista y la subo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 31-mar-2018 at 21:13 ----------

Por cierto está noche va a ser larga...y mañana domingo de resurrección para los cryptianos. 6000~6200 mañana...veremos.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kukulkam (1 Abr 2018)

Raskolnikov dijo:


>



No veo tus fotos, crimen y castigo?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> A ver si llega el veranito, buen tiempo, terracitas, paella, sangría, vacaciones, turismo y la gente se lanza en masa a comprar criptos y hacen que suba la cotización...::





::::::


----------



## Kukulkam (1 Abr 2018)

Respecto a ZRX o 0x , es una coin protocolo no dapp ni coin valor, alguien sabe explicar un poco las diferencias?
Creeis que atesorar "Coins protocolo" es como tener parte de la propiedad de una patente que se usara de forma masiva, es decir, comi ser el dueño de tetra brick, usb o conector jack?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ya lo siento Falken, es Buearrow.. yo no me voy.




Yo el 18 de Febrero tras mi breve pero exitosa incursión en el mundo cripto de enero, pasé todos mis eth-ltc de binance y kucoin a gdax, en euros, recuerdo que estaba a 760eur aprox y ltc 182eur.... los tengo marcados porque para mi es el trade del año, evitar esta caída...

los niveles que pones son los que tenía, pero hay otro más importante más abajo en eth por ejemplo. Ahí, igual vuelvo a tradear en cryptos

el indicador koncorde y vigia, con niveles de proyección, funcionan de p.m. con estas 2 monedas y en euros


----------



## Raskolnikov (1 Abr 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> No veo tus fotos, crimen y castigo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk




Solucionado Fiodor

Como para tener tus ahorros aqui metidos

How a Billionaire Crypto King Built the No. 1 Exchange in Just 8 Months - Bloomberg







---------- Post added 01-abr-2018 at 02:59 ----------

un poco de humor nunca viene mal


----------



## davitin (1 Abr 2018)

Parece que caemos a plomo otra vez, y a mas profundidad que antes...


----------



## bmbnct (1 Abr 2018)

Es cierto, no es photoshop...

coinmarketcap.com


----------



## Ethan20 (1 Abr 2018)

Por cierto ya se puede comprobar si eres uno de los afortunados y estás dentro de la ICO de NEX, yo no puedo hacerlo porque estoy de vacaciones y no he llevado el portatil. Alguno ha podido comprobarlo?


----------



## Albertezz (1 Abr 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Por cierto ya se puede comprobar si eres uno de los afortunados y estás dentro de la ICO de NEX, yo no puedo hacerlo porque estoy de vacaciones y no he llevado el portatil. Alguno ha podido comprobarlo?



Si, yo estoy dentro, pero solo me ha tocado 1 cuenta de las 10 que metí


----------



## enunrom (1 Abr 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Por cierto ya se puede comprobar si eres uno de los afortunados y estás dentro de la ICO de NEX, yo no puedo hacerlo porque estoy de vacaciones y no he llevado el portatil. Alguno ha podido comprobarlo?



Yo también estoy dentro con la única cuenta que metí.


----------



## juli (1 Abr 2018)

No acabo de pillar cómo se manda a Coinbase desde credit card.

Desde SEPA, sí...pero no encuentrola opción de tarjeta, pese a haber metido los datos ya.

Un cable, please ?


----------



## orbeo (1 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> No acabo de pillar cómo se manda a Coinbase desde credit card.
> 
> Desde SEPA, sí...pero no encuentrola opción de tarjeta, pese a haber metido los datos ya.
> 
> Un cable, please ?



Desde configuración, tienes la opción de añadir cuenta vinculada, ahí elijes cuenta bancaria o tarjeta VISA.


----------



## juli (1 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Desde configuración, tienes la opción de añadir cuenta vinculada, ahí elijes cuenta bancaria o tarjeta VISA.



ok...he recargado el acceso y ya aparece.

Lo mejor, los 50 pavos de límite , que poco te pueden robar...porque las chapas, un 4% sobre coinmarketcap. ::

---------- Post added 01-abr-2018 at 12:25 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> Es cierto, no es photoshop...
> 
> coinmarketcap.com



Patrón Lambo...listo pa'l borreguerío de la AM 2018.

Abróchate el cinturón, maifrén !


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (1 Abr 2018)

Recordad que hoy es el día de los inocentes para el mundo anglosajon, a ese lambo de CMC le quedan horas.


----------



## orbeo (1 Abr 2018)

En vez de con visa que meten el palo, recordar que algunos bancos ya tienen disponible transferencia SEPA inmediata.

BBVA por ejemplo solo cobra 0,90€ para mandar hasta 5000€ y llega al momento.


----------



## davitin (1 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> En vez de con visa que meten el palo, recordar que algunos bancos ya tienen disponible transferencia SEPA inmediata.
> 
> BBVA por ejemplo solo cobra 0,90€ para mandar hasta 5000€ y llega al momento.



Los cabrones de Cajamar ,dónde tengo yo la pasta, no tienen.


----------



## Patanegra (1 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Los cabrones de Cajamar ,dónde tengo yo la pasta, no tienen.



mejor, asi tu transferencia llega mas tarde y compras mas barato. 

de todas formas yo me pensaria muuuucho meter fiat fresco a esto. ienso:

edito: fiat fresco mas abajo, por qué no? yo meteré.


----------



## orbeo (1 Abr 2018)

Mi gozo en un pozo.

Las transferencias inmediatas ya son una realidad en estos bancos españoles - HelpMyCash

Aquí hay un listado con los bancos afiliados. Hay un enlace de descarga con todos los bancos sepa que aceptan la transferencia inmediata, por lo que leo tanto el banco emisor como el receptor tienen que estar afiliados.

Ni el Fidor de Kraken ni el de Coinbase los veo en la lista.


----------



## juli (1 Abr 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> mejor, asi tu transferencia llega mas tarde y compras mas barato.
> 
> de todas formas yo me pensaria muuuucho meter fiat fresco a esto. ienso:



Cuando veas el siguiente 2demún, me cuentas.







Ni se escapaba cuando volaba (FOMO)...ni se muere cuando cae (FUD)


----------



## Patanegra (1 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> Cuando veas el siguiente 2demún, me cuentas.



100K euros de perdida cazando 2demuns por ahora...probalemente venga otro pero creo que empezara mas bajo. He vendido 20% de mi portfolio a perdidas y movilizo fiat fresco para entrar mas bajo. :


----------



## juli (1 Abr 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> 100K euros de perdida cazando 2demuns por ahora...probalemente venga otro pero creo que empezara mas bajo. He vendido 20% de mi portfolio a perdidas y movilizo fiat fresco para entrar mas bajo. :



Este año, se niquelan plataformas a gogó.

No dudes.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (1 Abr 2018)

Ahora le llamamos FIAT fresco, que tiempos aquellos, en 2017, cuando era sucio FIAT.


----------



## Patanegra (1 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> Este año, se niquelan plataformas a gogó.
> 
> No dudes.



entonces se vera si la aplicacion en el mundo real vale la pena, eso aun esta por demostrar. Por supuesto una vez que se demuestre esto ya estara muy alto.

tambien es posible que una aplicacion en el mundo real que funcione sea adelantada por otra que no hemos visto (estilo Netscape) :ouch:
el fiat fresco lo dejo en el exchange, me espero a los reportajes sobre cripto-inmolados en prime time para volver a entrar. Por ahora solo veo desilusion, me espero al panico.

Aviso: hagan caso de este genio que compro en ATH a su cuenta y riesgo.


----------



## juli (1 Abr 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> entonces se vera si la aplicacion en el mundo real vale la pena, eso aun esta por demostrar. Por supuesto una vez que se demuestre esto ya estara muy alto.



Lo demostrado es caro.

Cada vez que me roba un exchange o me hago la pija un lío con cualquier configuración, cosa que me revienta intesamente los wevos, pienso : "Si se hiciese con el nardo, lo haría cualquier Charo ...y valdría 82 veces más ".

Yo como mierda...y ahorro. Ya llegará el mando a distancia ( con mis pilas , bien cargadas ).

Yo paso de Manolismos y wishfulltihinkings ...pero repasando proyectos, como hacemos cada día...veo la pasión, el talento, el dominio...y la pasta. MARES DE PA$TA.

Con ese cuento, me vale...y el listo o tonto, soy yo ( ni fuds, ni fomos ni gaitas...y a lo hecho, pecho )

Yo me he comido poyas a racimos en esta vida, maifrén...ésto es un puto paseo en barca.

---------- Post added 01-abr-2018 at 13:37 ----------




Spoiler



yo...
yo...
yo...
...parezco el klapjam. :o


Ah, sí...Amén. :

Sorry...he desayunáo fuerte.


----------



## casera (1 Abr 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Yo el 18 de Febrero tras mi breve pero exitosa incursión en el mundo cripto de enero, pasé todos mis eth-ltc de binance y kucoin a gdax, en euros, recuerdo que estaba a 760eur aprox y ltc 182eur.... los tengo marcados porque para mi es el trade del año, evitar esta caída...
> 
> los niveles que pones son los que tenía, pero hay otro más importante más abajo en eth por ejemplo. Ahí, igual vuelvo a tradear en cryptos
> 
> el indicador koncorde y vigia, con niveles de proyección, funcionan de p.m. con estas 2 monedas y en euros



Perdona la pregunta pero el koncorde con que marco temporal? 4h?


----------



## davitin (1 Abr 2018)

Que opináis de lightchain Coín? Es una de esas cero ceristas, a 0.0009$, tienen 10k de usuarios en el chat de Telegram, ofrecen lo de siempre, mogollón de tps BLA BLA BLA, creo que es china, en coinmarketcap no sale ni la cotizacion.

De vez en cuando merece la pena mirar en el top1500 ::, quizá se pueda encontrar alguna joya rebuscando por ahí, le metes 20 o 30 pavos y al cabo de un tiempo te ha hecho un x1000::

Pd: parece un poco scamosa.


----------



## sabueXo (1 Abr 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Sabuexo, se sabe algo de los nodos de TRIG?
> Hoy era el Día D.



Ese roadmap lo tenían desde hace 4 meses o más y si te fijas, pone internal, por lo que realmente, no había nada fijado al público.

Llevan arrastrando desde entonces el no cumplir plazos y ya aprendieron a estar calladitos, pero ese roadmap de hace 4 meses sigue lastrando. De todas formas, como comento, nunca hubo planeado sacar nada en marzo.

Planes cercanos:

- Actualizar su web con un blog a principios de abril que actualizarán unas 4 veces al mes explicando que hacen, quienes son, avances, etc. Pondrán videos también. También van a poner tienda, chat y alguna cosa más.

"_Manny - Last Wednesday at 4:42 PM
@Timo NL that's exactly why the blog is going to exist. Updating social will only be for announcements. Blog will be for more behind the scenes content/ along with talking with developers. 

I have 4 series laid out. That will be posted once a month. 

Articles about our development process. (More Technical stuff)
Video content with our partners/our team
Partnership / growing relationships
Updates on just the overall Blocksafe company (including development updates/roadmaps/etc)

So every week it'll be a different piece of content. Working through it now to ensure it's what we can do. 

I do not like missing deadlines(editado)
Not saying trust me. But at least know I'm working on solutions to keep everyone engaged and up to date."_

- Una demo de su modelo de chain/network en la feria Consensus en Mayo.


----------



## davitin (1 Abr 2018)

En el grupo de Telegram de anuncios sobre Zilliqa están diciendo que han logrado 3000 tps en la testnet, en pruebas internas.

Esto va en serio.


----------



## easyridergs (1 Abr 2018)

El desgraciado que se quedó fuera y no vea que es una oportunidad de oro para entrar es que es muy tonto...

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (1 Abr 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> El desgraciado que se quedó fuera y no vea que es una oportunidad de oro para entrar es que es muy tonto...
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



A qué te refieres exactamente ?


----------



## easyridergs (1 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> A qué te refieres exactamente ?



A los que se fijaron en este mundo durante la subida de finales del 2017 y no pudieron entrar por falta de fondos o por verlo todo muy caro al batirse constantemente los ATH. Yo no creo que ni mucho menos que esos ATH fueran los máximos absolutos, y más en este mundo crypto que está en pañales, ahora con los precios actuales que están holgadamente por debajo de los ATH, es una oportunidad para entrar, tanto por necesitar aportar menos recursos como psicológicamente por no entrar en ATH.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2018)

casera dijo:


> Perdona la pregunta pero el koncorde con que marco temporal? 4h?



Yo uso 15min-1h-4h y un dia, sabiendo que un dia no son 2 de 4h como en acciones.. y que pesa más...

con vigia a la vez

---------- Post added 01-abr-2018 at 18:29 ----------

alguna noticia para este reboton?


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (1 Abr 2018)

Je, je, hoy he comprado Ethereum por menos de 300 euros. Y ya lo veo subir, a ver si es la buena. 
Alguno se puede arrepentir de no comprar a éstos precios. Espero que así sea. Sería buena señal


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2018)

BTCeur ha rebotado justo en el sitio para hacer una figura de patrón armónico
un ebarish crab o bearish bat, desde arriba del todo eh

el que quiera que lo ponga

ahora, aguantará?


----------



## davitin (1 Abr 2018)

Es hablar por hablar, pero no creo que estemos lejos del rebote sano que todos esperamos.

Ojalá superasemos el billoncito bien repartido.


----------



## species8472 (1 Abr 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Yo uso 15min-1h-4h y un dia, sabiendo que un dia no son 2 de 4h como en acciones.. y que pesa más...
> 
> con vigia a la vez
> 
> ...



Ninguna, pero ya han conseguido que las gacelillas que entraron a final de 2017 se hayan puesto nerviosas y vendan. Pocos que no han vendido ya van a vender. También han logrado bajar la atención mediática para poder comprar sin que les quiten buenos sitios el pequeño inversor. 

Aún igual mueven algo más el árbol pero ya no les queda mucho. Lo único que decidan tenernos un año en lateral pero no lo veo muy probable. Al final en este despeñadero han soltado crytos manos débiles a paladas, pero las manos fuertes se han posicionado incrementandon posiciones y hasta comprando exchanges. Y esta gente quiere ganar y quiere ganar a lo grande.


----------



## traianus (1 Abr 2018)

Voy con todo a la ico de NEX. He vendido los chicharros que tenia de otras ICOs: UTT, SwisBorg, y HOQU (menudas pifias).
A ver si esta vez suena la flauta!


----------



## plus ultra (1 Abr 2018)

Aun XVG no a soltado el dia de su noticia y es de las pocas verdes en el top100.

Sobre Komodo KMD lanzaran 2 ICO este mes una el dia 10 UTRUM una plataforma en la que analizadores + AI te dicen donde invertir y asi recibir recompensas,entiendo que como los tips en las apuestas deportivas.

Utrum

La otra el 17 BlocNation BNTN parece que se encargan de el metodo de la "pulserita" la tipica de los festivales,cruceros,hoteles... la cual se podra cargar con el token,segun ellos llevan desde 2012 y se han encargado de eventos en 8 paises de asia,tiene buena pinta habra que investigarla un poco.

https://blocnation.io/


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Abr 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Ninguna, pero ya han conseguido que las gacelillas que entraron a final de 2017 se hayan puesto nerviosas y vendan. Pocos que no han vendido ya van a vender. También han logrado bajar la atención mediática para poder comprar sin que les quiten buenos sitios el pequeño inversor.
> 
> Aún igual mueven algo más el árbol pero ya no les queda mucho. Lo único que decidan tenernos un año en lateral pero no lo veo muy probable. Al final en este despeñadero han soltado crytos manos débiles a paladas, pero las manos fuertes se han posicionado incrementandon posiciones y hasta comprando exchanges. Y esta gente quiere ganar y quiere ganar a lo grande.



La bajada del 2013 fue mas sostenida en el tiempo, esta va más rápida, en teoría debería iniciarse antes la recuperación, pero igual deciden tener este año las cryptos en lateral para poder comprar lo que estimen oportuno.

Está claro que Goldman no ha comprado Poloniex para no ganar dinero, ellos inflaran las cotizaciones cuando crean necesario para que haya movimiento, igual el futuro de la banca es gestionar chiringuitos como poloniex, las comisiones y la manipulación del mercado les debe de hacer relamerse del gusto...


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Ninguna, pero ya han conseguido que las gacelillas que entraron a final de 2017 se hayan puesto nerviosas y vendan. Pocos que no han vendido ya van a vender. También han logrado bajar la atención mediática para poder comprar sin que les quiten buenos sitios el pequeño inversor.
> 
> Aún igual mueven algo más el árbol pero ya no les queda mucho. Lo único que decidan tenernos un año en lateral pero no lo veo muy probable. Al final en este despeñadero han soltado crytos manos débiles a paladas, pero las manos fuertes se han posicionado incrementandon posiciones y hasta comprando exchanges. Y esta gente quiere ganar y quiere ganar a lo grande.



Yo no estoy de acuerdo, pero me equivocaré. Creo que queda aún. En % mucho.

Sigo al margen. Este rebote de estas 2h creo que ha sido para que las manos fuertes coloquen papel y empezar abajo de nuevo


----------



## matias331 (1 Abr 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El Blockfolio del clapham esta rojo guayaba , pero fue un experimento
> que el clapham sabia que saldria mal ...
> El fiat , ni tocarlo ...El clapham ve todo muy caro .
> carisimo , a precio de robo . Es la gravedad , todo lo que sube
> ...



Quien entiende?...Google a anunciado que no aceptara propaganda ni nada de Criptos a partir de Junio....y Youtube que es división de Google ahora los va a usar........


----------



## Esflinter (1 Abr 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo, pero me equivocaré. Creo que queda aún. En % mucho.
> 
> Sigo al margen. Este rebote de estas 2h creo que ha sido para que las manos fuertes coloquen papel y empezar abajo de nuevo



No ha habido ningun rebote.
Rebotes fueron los de enero y febrero, que despues de caer un 40% rebotaba un 70%.
Ahora no, ahora todo esta desangrandose lenta e implacablemente, sin rebotes, sin tregua ni posibilidad de salida alguna, prácticamente un mes de velas rojas perforando cada soporte como si fuese mantequilla, en un lento pero inexorable viaje al infierno. Repasa los graficos porque no veras nada igual en la criptohistoria. Mucho me temo que la burbuja ya reventó y la proxima parada será el fin del trayecto.


----------



## Patanegra (1 Abr 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Je, je, hoy he comprado Ethereum por menos de 300 euros. Y ya lo veo subir, a ver si es la buena.
> Alguno se puede arrepentir de no comprar a éstos precios. Espero que así sea. Sería buena señal



yo espero a los 100 USD


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2018)

Esflinter dijo:


> No ha habido ningun rebote.
> Rebotes fueron los de enero y febrero, que despues de caer un 40% rebotaba un 70%.
> Ahora no, ahora todo esta desangrandose lenta e implacablemente, sin rebotes, sin tregua ni posibilidad de salida alguna, prácticamente un mes de velas rojas perforando cada soporte como si fuese mantequilla, en un lento pero inexorable viaje al infierno. Repasa los graficos porque no veras nada igual en la criptohistoria. Mucho me temo que la burbuja ya reventó y la proxima parada será el fin del trayecto.



Digo rebote de esta tarde, *yo tengo claro dónde vamos eh*. Por eso me quité todo a euros hace poco más de 1 mes.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Abr 2018)

Putos Wall-Street-leros...


----------



## juli (1 Abr 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Digo rebote de esta tarde, *yo tengo claro dónde vamos eh*. Por eso me quité todo a euros hace poco más de 1 mes.



Ya. Pero no lo vas a decir...es éso ?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Abr 2018)

Vamos a la muerte y derroición ?...vale vale, vendo y eso...8:


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ya. Pero no lo vas a decir...es éso ?



no tengo problema, PERO A MI NO ME HAGAS CASO eh

puse hace tiempo, unas proyecciones de eth y xrp y btc por ahí, pero lo mismo pueden darse como que no, ahora, me salí con idea de volver en esos valores.

creo que era, ahora por lo menos, hemos recorrido la mitad del camino desde 18febrero

115 etheur
xrp 0.2 
btceur 2300

tampoco sé si paramos ahí o llegamos.


----------



## juli (1 Abr 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no tengo problema, PERO A MI NO ME HAGAS CASO eh
> 
> puse hace tiempo, unas proyecciones de eth y xrp y btc por ahí, pero lo mismo pueden darse como que no, ahora, me salí con idea de volver en esos valores.
> 
> ...



Yo hago caso a casi todo el mundo. Luego decido yo.

Gracias.


----------



## san_miguel (1 Abr 2018)

Yo sigo viendo BTC bajista en 6000usd rebotará, bueno en 5800.. volverá a caer a 4500usd, rebotará, y volverá a lo que yo considero su suelo en 3000 usd. Todo si seguimos con esta dinámica. 


Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## species8472 (1 Abr 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La bajada del 2013 fue mas sostenida en el tiempo, esta va más rápida, en teoría debería iniciarse antes la recuperación, pero igual deciden tener este año las cryptos en lateral para poder comprar lo que estimen oportuno.
> 
> Está claro que Goldman no ha comprado Poloniex para no ganar dinero, ellos inflaran las cotizaciones cuando crean necesario para que haya movimiento, igual el futuro de la banca es gestionar chiringuitos como poloniex, las comisiones y la manipulación del mercado les debe de hacer relamerse del gusto...



Totalmente. No hay que olvidar que tras el cirio que provicaron con las hipotecas y las commodities están en el ojo de muchos reguladores y sus operaciones en los mercados tradicionales muy limitados. El cryptomundo es un lugar pir ahora sin ley donde pueden hacer y deshacer a su antojo y sin la mala prensa que conlleva manipular el trigo y provocar hambrunas y revueltas en el tercer mundo.

Es como si al gordito de la escuela al que el médico ha puesto a dieta y sus padres le racionan las gominolas su abuelo va y se lo lleva a la fabrica de willy wonka y le dice que puede hacer y comer lo que quiera. Su paraiso. Pues eso es el crytomundo para los especuladores de los grandes números.

---------- Post added 01-abr-2018 at 23:05 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> Yo sigo viendo BTC bajista en 6000usd rebotará, bueno en 5800.. volverá a caer a 4500usd, rebotará, y volverá a lo que yo considero su suelo en 3000 usd. Todo si seguimos con esta dinámica.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



La capacidad de bajada se está agotando. En esta última bajada ha habido monedas sin volumen apenas, donde solo ha operadonlos bots. Estamos al punto de no mercado real, donde ignorando bots nadie ni compra ni vende. Y si no se vende no se puede acumular y si no se acumula el que ha acumulado solo puede hacer uja cosa, empujar hacia arriba para atraer más participantes al mervado al calor del dinero fácil

---------- Post added 01-abr-2018 at 23:18 ----------




Esflinter dijo:


> No ha habido ningun rebote.
> Rebotes fueron los de enero y febrero, que despues de caer un 40% rebotaba un 70%.
> Ahora no, ahora todo esta desangrandose lenta e implacablemente, sin rebotes, sin tregua ni posibilidad de salida alguna, prácticamente un mes de velas rojas perforando cada soporte como si fuese mantequilla, en un lento pero inexorable viaje al infierno. Repasa los graficos porque no veras nada igual en la criptohistoria. Mucho me temo que la burbuja ya reventó y la proxima parada será el fin del trayecto.



Pues repasa la historia porque de verano de 2011 a navidades de ese mismo año se fue de 30 a 5 sin rebotes. Y de verano de 2014 a verano de 2015 fue el año de la sangría perpetua, de 500 a 200 en un lateral bajista que no parecía tener fin

A mi me ha costado entenderlo años pero esto no es una burbuja al uso, es una burbuja escalonada de adopción. El crecimiento de valor es tan rápido que provoca embudos de oferta porque no es capaz de distribuir en la demanda lo que provoca burbujas aparentes, pero que son eso, aparentes porque no se pierde la directriz alcista desde 2011 (mira los gráficos logarítmicos y verás que es así).

El btc es oro digital y veremos esta generación como supera al oro como reserva de valor. Y el oro tiene a día de huy un marketcap de 8 trillones. Aún le queda subida.


----------



## juli (2 Abr 2018)

En Francia no es día de los inocentes también, no ?



Bitcoin : le plan d


Para vagos :

Cuando se le preguntó el viernes después de una reunión ministerial, el Primer Ministro Edouard Philippe aclaró la posición del gobierno sobre Bitcoin y cibermonnajes: "El desarrollo de Bitcoin y su ecosistema es ahora una prioridad nacional. El hecho de que las monedas digitales descentralizadas sean un fenómeno irreversible, que nos alegraremos o nos indignaremos por ello, no las desincentivaremos y su importancia seguirá creciendo en los años venideros. Esta declaración se hace y se acepta, ahora es el momento de seguir adelante.

Los datos proporcionados por INRIA y el trabajo de Spencer Wheatley del Instituto Federal Suizo de Tecnología en Zurich ahora nos permiten predecir con precisión el valor de bitcoin en los próximos años. Ya sabemos que la secuencia bajista actual terminará en 2019, lo que significa que, por lo tanto, tenemos un año para preparar a Francia para los profundos trastornos que se avecinan. Con este fin, y luego del arbitraje del Presidente de la República, el Gobierno ha adoptado las siguientes medidas:

En primer lugar, y mientras el asunto no se resuelva adecuadamente, promulgamos una moratoria fiscal de cuatro años, durante la cual no se gravará ninguna ganancia de capital por la venta de ciberespatas tan pronto como los ingresos así generados se inviertan en el mercado. ecosistema naciente En todos los demás casos, las ganancias de estas ventas estarán sujetas a la tasa fija única (UTP) como todos los ingresos de ahorro. Además, les permitiremos a las compañías mantener cuentas y recaudar fondos en criptomoneda, y eliminaremos los obstáculos bancarios y administrativos que enfrentarán.

El segundo proyecto se enfocará en la industria minera. Mejorará cualitativa y cuantitativamente la producción de bitcoins en Francia. La minería es una cuestión de soberanía fuerte, pero a falta de reglas, también es un riesgo ecológico. Nuestra voluntad es doble: reforzar a los actores franceses mediante la adopción de incentivos y, en discusión con estos mismos actores, establecer estándares estrictos (explotación de la energía fatal, reciclaje del calor ...) para cumplir con los requisitos del Acuerdo de París sobre el clima. También solicité que este tema se incluya en la agenda de la COP24 de Katowice que tendrá lugar a fines de 2018 para incluir en el acuerdo que está preparando una parte de la lucha contra el dumping ambiental en esta actividad.

Finalmente, generalizaremos los experimentos de Ayrault lanzados en 2013 a todos los agentes del estado que recibirán parte de su salario en bitcoins desde enero de 2019 y redefinirán el rol del Banque de France, que ahora se encargará de garantizar el desarrollo y la promoción de cibermonnajes bajo la dirección de Jacques Favier, su nuevo gobernador.

Todas estas medidas de emergencia entrarán en vigor el 1 de abril de 2018. En las próximas semanas, iniciaremos conversaciones con nuestros socios europeos para definir una política ambiciosa de criptoanalistas para la UE.

Ahora está claro que en unos pocos años, las transacciones electrónicas entre pares (incluidas las micro transacciones complejas o las transacciones condicionales) serán rentables, instantáneas, confidenciales, seguras y sin límite inferior, se convertirá en algo absolutamente banal ... Envejecimiento de las instituciones financieras, terceros amenazados por estos cambios, los estados y los bancos centrales apilarán sacos de arena, su resistencia será inútil y la ola prevalecerá. Los poderes económicos del mañana serán los que hayan anticipado este cambio. Con su fuerza innovadora, la excelencia de sus empresas y la determinación de su gobierno, Francia está asumiendo este nuevo desafío. "


----------



## Kukulkam (2 Abr 2018)

Para los amantes de los "tokens de apuestas" tipo wagger, tenéis uno nuevo llamado Waykichain WICC, está relativamente barato , aunque lleva dias subiendo.
Es mas chino que chun lee, pero ya sabéis cómo le gusta a esta gente el juego, y se han apuntado a su beta más de 100k chinos, porque aún no está en inglés...


>





---------- Post added 02-abr-2018 at 02:29 ----------




traianus dijo:


> Voy con todo a la ico de NEX. He vendido los chicharros que tenia de otras ICOs: UTT, SwisBorg, y HOQU (menudas pifias).
> A ver si esta vez suena la flauta!



Te ha tocado la lottery? joder que suerte, yo quería echarle unos neos...:::: Me quedé con la face::


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> En Francia no es día de los inocentes también, no ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy interesante esto que has posteado, en Francia consideran que esto no tiene vuelta atrás y se preparan para el cambio. 

Fomentan la minería y regulan positivamente. 

Es cierto que estamos en un mercado bajista, pero más vale ir acumulando en la medida de nuestras posibilidades y más con el guano que se avecina..


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (2 Abr 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bla bla bla



Ya sabía yo que era demasiado bonito para que fuera cierto lo de que te ibas :: Una vez más disculpa por no haberte respondido antes, las personas que tenemos vida fuera del foro tenemos que hacer otras cosas ajenas a leer tu verborrea. Efectivamente, la última compra que he hecho de ETH ahora está en pérdidas, pero no me preocupa especialmente. Creo en Ethereum y los proyectos que lo usan, amén de seguir bastante en verde con él desde que empecé a comprar, así que no te tienes que preocupar por mí. Deberías preocuparte por ti, porque como hayas cambiado todo lo que tenías en Bitcoin a ETH y lo mantengas así hasta mayo, como habías dicho que era buena idea hacer, vas a tener unas pérdidas bien grandes. ¿O has vuelto o no hacer lo que recomiendas para los demás, como es tu costumbre?

PD. ¿Me puedes aclarar cuándo llegará la paridad de LTC con BTC? ¿O esto es como lo de ETH a 24.000 dólares el 29 de enero? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Wens (2 Abr 2018)

Juli: aquí en Francia también es el día de los inocentes el 1 de abril. Le llamamos poisson d'avril y si te fijas en la fuente del artículo, te aparece un pescado.

Era muy bueno para ser verdad y más cuando parte del salario de los funcionarios se pagaría en bitcoin. ::

Al final habrá que esperar hasta que la UE se ponga las pilas.


----------



## Luizmi (2 Abr 2018)

Qué os parece esto:
https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@supercrypto1/4th-dimension-bitcoin-manipulation-cartel-price-suppression-is-the-goal

Super resumen: un Cartel compuesto por organizaciones financieras de alto nivel están manipulando el mercado para mantenerlo a la baja de forma indefinida, con la intención de que se pierda interes en las cryptos, todo para que esta alternativa al dinero fiat no se establezca y ellos no pierdan la posición que el fiat les da.


----------



## Bucanero (2 Abr 2018)

Muy buenas. Perdona NF que ya te quería jubilar jeje. Me confundí con tu mensaje. 
Lo de Francia demasiado bonito. Pero por ahí acabaran los tiros.

De momento a aguantar y ya vendrán tiempos mejores. De momento a acumular el sucio fiat jeje que ya vendrán las oportunidades.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## plus ultra (2 Abr 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> Qué os parece esto:
> https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@supercrypto1/4th-dimension-bitcoin-manipulation-cartel-price-suppression-is-the-goal
> 
> Super resumen: un Cartel compuesto por organizaciones financieras de alto nivel están manipulando el mercado para mantenerlo a la baja de forma indefinida, con la intención de que se pierda interes en las cryptos, todo para que esta alternativa al dinero fiat no se establezca y ellos no pierdan la posición que el fiat les da.



Que es lo mas previsible del mundo y una sola de las infinitas jugadas que ellos tienen en sus manos,muchos ya lo decíamos cuando otros solo hablaban de que el final del poder de los bancos estaba cerca que se acabo la centralización y bla bla bla... ellos siempre tendrán su poder por mucho que pase, ejemplo simplista: si el mundo solo se moviera con fruta ellos no creo que se pongan a comprar tierras para cultivar comprarían todos los camiones y posiblemente los comercios y por mucho que los agricultores digan la fruta valdrá y se venderá al precio que ellos quieran,mientras que tu con tus tierras te pensaras que tu eres el que controla todo,al igual es como el que tiene una hipoteca un coche un iphone...piensa que es dueño de su vida y solo es uno mas de sus esclavos.



Sigue la subida de XVG 2 dias mientras todo bajaba esta ha estado subiendo y hoy con el top en verde es la que mas sube y aun sin la noticia solo el rumor.

VEN aunque aun no figura en market la listaran esta tarde en Bithumb.

Estos dias un poco convulsos y con todo rojito SKY la que les he nombrado mas de una vez a dado unas subidas ilógicas no hay noticias, ha hecho pump y ha entrado en top 100 y sigue ahi yo no la perdería de vista.

Buenos dias


----------



## bubbler (2 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (2 Abr 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Que es lo mas previsible del mundo y una sola de las infinitas jugadas que ellos tienen en sus manos,muchos ya lo decíamos cuando otros solo hablaban de que el final del poder de los bancos estaba cerca que se acabo la centralización y bla bla bla... ellos siempre tendrán su poder por mucho que pase, ejemplo simplista: si el mundo solo se moviera con fruta ellos no creo que se pongan a comprar tierras para cultivar comprarían todos los camiones y posiblemente los comercios y por mucho que los agricultores digan la fruta valdrá y se venderá al precio que ellos quieran,mientras que tu con tus tierras te pensaras que tu eres el que controla todo,al igual es como el que tiene una hipoteca un coche un iphone...piensa que es dueño de su vida y solo es uno mas de sus esclavos.



Hay algo que les gusta más que hacer esclavos : Hacer pasta. Los esclavos sudan y welen mal.

O crees que cuando tengan todos l"os camiones"...
---y "las tiendas"...
..van a decir que la fruta es mierda pinchá en un palo ? :

Por otro lado, habrá una disección ( a la fuerza ahorcan ) : Pasta fuera del sistema vía dez-exchanges...y pasta canonizada vía Castuza. Y estos 2 juegos, el económico y el filofóxico, son evidentes desde el inicio. Cada uno con sus ventajas y sus pegas.

Se puede no jugar...o hacerlo a uno...al otro...o a los 2.


----------



## bubbler (2 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Gurney (2 Abr 2018)

120 Million? Vitalik Proposes Cap on Ether Cryptocurrency - CoinDesk


----------



## juli (2 Abr 2018)

IBM Is Finally Getting Serious About Cryptocurrency - CoinDesk


*IBM finalmente se está poniendo serio acerca de la criptomoneda*


Michael del Castillo
31 de marzo de 2018 a las 12:05 UTC | Actualizado el 2 de abril de 2018 a las 05:29 UTC

No fue hace mucho tiempo que su empresa promedio ni siquiera mencionaría bitcoin, ethereum o cualquier número de criptomonedas en público.

En lugar de utilizar tokens criptográficamente seguros para agilizar los flujos de trabajo, o incluso hablar de hacerlo, algunas de las empresas más reconocidas en blockchain se han limitado a los usos de blockchain como una nueva base de datos descentralizada, sin ningún recurso digital.

Poco a poco, sin embargo, en los últimos años ha comenzado a cambiar. Los ejecutivos de grandes corporaciones han demostrado estar cada vez más dispuestos a tomar posturas públicas tanto para (y contra ) lo que ahora es un mercado simbólico de $ 300 mil millones.

Pero si 2017 fue el año en que las empresas comenzaron a hablar de criptografía, no fue sino hasta hace poco que las empresas estuvieron dispuestas a usar criptomonedas en público tanto en prototipos iniciales como en aplicaciones en vivo.

Ahora, parece que las compuertas están preparadas para abrirse, con la IBM de $ 140 mil millones revelando a CoinDesk que se ha reunido con ejecutivos de plataformas de comercialización de commodities, grandes corporaciones y quizás lo más importante, bancos centrales, para explorar cómo las criptomonedas pueden ayudar a ahorrar ellos dinero y generar ingresos.

"Estamos viendo toneladas de demanda de emisión de activos digitales en todos los ámbitos", dijo el nuevo jefe de desarrollo de blockchain de IBM, Jesse Lund, que fue contratado de Wells Fargo a principios de este año para ayudar a desarrollar la estrategia de criptomoneda del gigante informático.

Por el momento, ese trabajo se está llevando a cabo en gran medida utilizando la plataforma pública Stellar, y su criptomoneda nativa, la luz (XLM), una asociación hecha pública el pasado mes de octubre .

Pero en una entrevista, Lund dijo que IBM está interesada en expandir las aplicaciones comerciales de las criptomonedas de varias maneras.

Lund le dijo a CoinDesk:

"Lo que está sucediendo es que está surgiendo un nuevo segmento que en realidad podría ser uno de los segmentos más grandes, que es una tipología de red blockchain autorizada pero pública". 

El 'dedo gordo' del banco central

Quizás no haya un mejor símbolo de esta convergencia que el trabajo inicial de IBM con los bancos centrales.

Durante el año pasado, Lund dice que se ha reunido con 20 bancos centrales que exploran los beneficios potenciales de emitir su propia criptomoneda fiat en una cadena de bloques.

Específicamente, describió el "activo digital más duradero" como uno que es "emitido por un banco central que representa un reclamo sobre depósitos fiduciarios en el mundo real", pero que aún mantiene "cierta apariencia de política monetaria".

Aunque no reveló los nombres de la mayoría de los bancos centrales con los que se reúne, los describió como compuestos principalmente por bancos del G20, un foro internacional con miembros que incluyen a China, Rusia, EE. UU. Y la UE.

Lund describió además a los bancos centrales como "clientes de alguna capacidad". Con base en estas conversaciones, dijo que espera que los primeros bancos centrales emitan una moneda fiduciaria en una cadena de bloques serán "los más pequeños" con una gran concentración de interés en Asia y América del Norte.

Sin embargo, "la visión más inspiradora de los bancos centrales con los que he hablado ha sido el Riksbank sueco", dijo Lund.

En diciembre de 2017, el Riksbank publicó un libro blanco detallando su interés en mover el suministro de efectivo de Suecia a una plataforma digital, aunque no mencionó específicamente a Blockchain.

Aún así, Lund espera que las criptomonedas descentralizadas converjan con los bancos centrales en el corto plazo.

"Espero que veamos, en algún momento de este año, que un banco central al menos ponga su dedo gordo en el agua para emitir una denominación digital de su moneda fiduciaria en la naturaleza", dijo Lund. "Probablemente en un formato controlado".
Más allá de la moneda

Pero el trabajo de IBM con activos emitidos en un blockchain va más allá de la criptomoneda sancionada por el banco central.

Al utilizar la misma tecnología que permite que un número cada vez mayor de startups recaude capital en la plataforma Stellar, IBM está explorando una amplia gama de otros tokens.

Lund desglosa la demanda. IBM está viendo tres tipos principales de tokens: tokens de valores que otorgan a los propietarios una participación en la empresa emisora, tokens de utilidad que brindan a los usuarios acceso a un servicio como minutos telefónicos y tokens de materias primas que representan metales preciosos y otros bienes.

"Estamos viendo un movimiento hacia la emisión de tokens que tienen una velocidad más alta que representan, por ejemplo, un reclamo sobre una porción de lingotes de oro que se encuentra en una bóveda en alguna parte", dijo.

Más allá del interés potencial obvio en este trabajo de las bolsas de productos básicos, Lund dijo que las compañías minoristas, los proveedores de bebidas y las compañías de energía se están acercando a IBM para materializar diversos aspectos de sus ofertas comerciales.

Una cuarta categoría de empresas que Lund dijo que se acerca a IBM son las nuevas empresas que buscan recaudar capital, aunque admite que estas oportunidades han resultado menos atractivas.

"Estamos menos dispuestos a hacer eso, nos gusta ver más madurez en los clientes con los que trabajamos", agregó Lund.
Más allá de Stellar

Hasta ahora, el trabajo de IBM con las criptomonedas se ha limitado en gran medida a la red Stellar y a su criptomoneda de lumen nativa, que ha utilizado en gran medida en los ensayos de pagos transfronterizos.

La compañía en sí está ejecutando nueve nodos Stellar que ayudan a confirmar esas transacciones en ubicaciones de todo el mundo, como Australia, Brasil, Hong Kong y los EE. UU. Sin embargo, en el futuro, IBM está dispuesta a trabajar con cualquier número de bloques.

El trabajo más serio parece ser con la Fundación Sovrin, que contribuyó con la base de código original de Hyperledger Indy, y ahora se está preparando para emitir un activo criptográfico en una ICO.

Si bien Lund no reveló detalles sobre ese trabajo, indicó que se está formando una asociación en las primeras etapas con la organización sin fines de lucro. Se esperan más noticias, dijo, en breve.

A partir de ahí, el trabajo de IBM con criptomonedas converge aún más en su trabajo con blockchains autorizados.

En enero, IBM Research publicó un libro blanco detallado que describía su trabajo para aplicar un modelo de transacción utilizado por bitcoin en el chaincode subyacente de Hyperledger Fabric.

Diseñado con fines puramente experimentales para ayudar a comparar las transacciones atrasadas en la cadena de bloques autorizada con las de los libros contables públicos, el esfuerzo de "Moneda de tela" dio como resultado mejoras que se incluyeron en el Hyperledger Fabric 1.1 lanzado a principios de este mes.

De esta forma, Lund espera ver nuevas oportunidades comerciales entre blockchains públicos y privados que continúen desarrollándose.

Él concluyó:

"Vamos a ver mucha más convergencia entre esos dos extremos del espectro: el espacio de bitcoin y criptomoneda que ha estado disponible para las empresas y el espacio privado, de blockchain de clubes de campo que está del otro lado".


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (2 Abr 2018)

Posible doble suelo del Bitcoin con el que empezaría el cambio de tendencia, con la clásica subida de Mayo. 
"Posible formación de doble suelo en BTC" por el trader oblap21


----------



## juli (2 Abr 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Posible doble suelo del Bitcoin con el que empezaría el cambio de tendencia, con la clásica subida de Mayo.
> "Posible formación de doble suelo en BTC" por el trader oblap21



Bufffffff...ju nóus, maifrén ?

El personal tié una ganas de pillar cacho, que lo fixpax, éso sí... 

Por cierto...a los que dicen que con el BTC te lo llevas calentito por la jeta les daba yo 3 o 4 dumps de éstos, espaciaditos en decenas, cientos de días seguidos... tus erecciones te dejas por el camino, maifrén. En fin...todo sea por las rubias futuras.

Ni pupas ni hoxtiax...pero ésto tiene su ración de jodienda como cualquier otro curro, como hay un diox ...


----------



## paketazo (2 Abr 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ninguno de nosotros ha visto de momento lo que es pasta de verdad.

Si queréis ver lo que es mover pasta, miraros la capitalización que mueve en un día el DOW, Nasdaq o S&P...

Esto vendría a ser comparándolo con los grandes mercados de renta variable, como comparar, al tipo más rico que conozcáis con un niño que recibe la paga de la semana.

Los ríos de dinero que hay en los mercados, son tan monumentales que con que solo un simple afluente pequeño se desviase a cryptoland en un momento de pánico bursátil, haría reventar esto en unas pocas semanas.

Aquí (hablo del top), el mercado es tan estrecho (no hay tokens en la venta), que si fluyera dinero de manos fuertes (5 o 6 fondos multinacionales), reventarían los ATH como un cuchillo al rojo cortando mantequilla.

De momento no nos interesa eso, es mejor dejar que baje y se distribuya algo del nuevo dinero entre los "pobres", lo que me da en la nariz, es que los pobres en vez de aprovechar y guardar sus tokens, los están mal vendiendo por impaciencia, miedo, desesperación...la película de siempre.


Nada en esta vida es fácil cuando hablamos de riqueza, y verdades absolutas no hay...yo solo puedo decir que tras 25 años en estas "mierdas" de los mercados, este mercado es lo más innovador y ha entregado las mayores revalorizaciones que he visto jamás.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (2 Abr 2018)

Palomí..k te ví...

https://steemit.com/litecoin/@haejin/litecoin-ltc-the-bull-flag-could-be-complete

---------- Post added 02-abr-2018 at 23:00 ----------

Por cierto...ETH, a un par de coins de 50% de las ofertas del top 100.

A wevo para pasar a BTC si esto se pone p'arriba ( qe ni idea, hoyga )...pero ahí está.

La fucking CriptoCocaCola, maifrén.


----------



## species8472 (2 Abr 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Ninguno de nosotros ha visto de momento lo que es pasta de verdad.
> 
> Si queréis ver lo que es mover pasta, miraros la capitalización que mueve en un día el DOW, Nasdaq o S&P...
> 
> ...



Totalmente. El día que los traders y posicionadores de goldman y blackrock decidan entrar vais a entender lo que es dinero de verdad. Órdenes de compra en los cientos o miles de millones de manera recurrente. Eso significan esos monstruos. A un top 10 que no sea btc le metes 500 millones y lo llevas solo con esa orden al ath rompiendo las resistencias como si fueran mantequilla.

En otros mercados eso no pasa. Acciones? Emite la empresa para financiarse absorviendo la oferta. Bonos? Lo mismo. Azucar? Petroleo? Se aumenta la extracción y se venden reservas. Cryptomonedas? No se puede emitir, cantidades inmensas en manos de holders o masternodos. No hay oferta. Por eso cada vez que entra algo de dinero parece que hsy un burbujón. Es que no hay oferta para distribuir. Pues imaginad si en vez de nosostros pobres pringados metiendo unos ahorrillos o alguna empresa de capital riesgo metiendo unos cientos de miles de euros quien entra son los grandes fondos, los grandes bancos que tienen casi liquidez ilimitada...8 trillones vale el oro, eso es um X100 del btc.


----------



## juli (2 Abr 2018)

EL del equipo israelita no tiene arte ni ná. Plantea la privacidad como una factor de mercáo/sistema y no un "antisistema" como las private coins clásicas.

Dejo wena interview ( a partir del 1,50 o así ) 

[youtube]syb2hs3EWjk[/youtube]

---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 00:14 ----------

John McAfee charges $105,000 per promotional crypto-tweet - DecentralPost


----------



## juli (3 Abr 2018)

Otro pasito hacia un standard administrativo ? ( No es la primera vez que premian en USA sus herramientas inmobiliarias )

FACTOM

2018 HW Tech100 Winner: Factom | 2018-04-02 | HousingWire

( en el link, vídeo exponiendo actividad y CONTACTOS de Housingwire )

*2018 HW Tech100 Ganador: Factom*
Una plataforma colaborativa de blockchain funciona para crear un registro inalterable para documentos de préstamo
2 de abril de 2018

*Factom

Préstamo, Servicio, Bienes Raíces
*
Factom's Harmony es una plataforma colaborativa de blockchain que funciona con las soluciones de administración de documentos existentes para crear un registro inalterable para los documentos de préstamos.

*Su API se integra directamente con el software existente, lo que permite a las empresas compartir, auditar e intercambiar documentos confidenciales utilizando la tecnología blockchain sin necesidad de un desarrollador especializado de blockchain*. Esta tecnología, debido a que es inmutable y crea un registro permanente, reduce la responsabilidad por la pérdida de documentos y reduce el tiempo de auditoría, evitando disputas costosas.


----------



## hoppe (3 Abr 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> mi ma...ya me veo haciendo una cuenta nueva para activar los dos factores desde el movil nuevo.
> 
> A saber después de años donde carajo esta eso anotado...si es que está, que lo dudo.
> 
> ::



Hace unos meses puse un post explicando cómo hacer una copia y recuperación del authenticator, si aún no lo tienes solucionado lo busco.

Siento contestar hoy, pero he estado fuera y tenía bastantes páginas por leer.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Abr 2018)

hoppe dijo:


> Hace unos meses puse un post explicando cómo hacer una copia y recuperación del authenticator, si aún no lo tienes solucionado lo busco.
> 
> Siento contestar hoy, pero he estado fuera y tenía bastantes páginas por leer.



si puedes explicar cómo hacer backup de Google authenticator en un móvil NO rooteado te lo agradecería


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Abr 2018)




----------



## impacto (3 Abr 2018)

Decido tras muchos meses echar un ojo a las noticias cripto. Me veo en la obligación de compartir esto, por si alguien tuviese, porque creo recordar que en su momento alguien la recomendo por aquí, con toda la buena intención por supuesto, yo no se si es cierto o no, pero me lo creo, si yo tuviese, querria leerlo:

SEC Halts Mayweather-Endorsed ICO, Charges Founders With Fraud - CoinDesk


----------



## hoppe (3 Abr 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> si puedes explicar cómo hacer backup de Google authenticator en un móvil NO rooteado te lo agradecería



Por supuesto, buscando lo he encontrado, un post de noviembre. Lo pego aquí:

Buenos días. Los que usamos Google Authenticator, lo mejor es hacerse una copia por si perdemos el móvil. Lo explico porque por la red no aparece en ningún lado, lo descubrí haciendo pruebas y es bien simple:

No hace falta ser root ni nada. En almacenamiento interno, tenemos la carpeta /Android/data/com.google.android.apps.authenticator2

Hay que copiar toda esa carpeta en un pendrive, disco duro, donde queráis.

Si perdemos el movil, instalar de nuevo Authenticator, y antes de abrirlo hay que restaurar esa carpeta. Luego lo podéis abrir y tendremos de nuevo todas nuestras cuentas.


----------



## Gurney (3 Abr 2018)

Pasta en marketing están gastando...

---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 09:50 ----------

Y DENT listada en otro Exchange:







---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 09:55 ----------

Para el que quiera jugar con los cruces y correlaciones:

Cryptocurrency Correlation Matrix - Sifr Data LLC

---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 10:18 ----------

Por cierto, lo del cap fijo de 120 millones de coins para ETH, con cambio de algoritmo incluido, era una trolleada del Hobbit: Vitalik: Ether Limit Is a 'Joke' Worth Taking Seriously - CoinDesk


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Abr 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> De momento fallo bajista por rangos anuales.puede que solo sea un pullback, al 7633...., pero eso no quita el fallo bajista...
> Visto por Ltc/euro, que es mi vector to the moon, no ha llegado a 81, que era el nivel 5, recupera nivel 4. Q es 94, nivel 109, camina para nivel 2/126, luego n1, q es 146, y pivot en 167.
> Btc fallo del 4 en 5755, recupera el 3 en 6826, ahora camino del 2 en 8090, con la R/phi, en 7633, luego la directriz alcsta perdida etc. Btc pivot en 11379.
> Desde el Tfno, no veo los gráficos, pero creo que BTC, tiene una lìnea vertical de tiempo, es roja discontínua, en 1/4/18.... que supongo se apreciará en el último gráfico subido.
> ...



BTC, mientras no pierda el "doble suelo"..... ahora podria hacer pullback a la DA perdida hace poco no?


----------



## juli (3 Abr 2018)

en la "prueba" de transferencia y confirmación de cuenta bankster de Coinbase, te dice que puedes enviar una cantidad pequeña para ello.

Cuánto habeis enviado ? 10 neuros es aceptable, por ejemplo ???

grace mile.

*edito : Hecho.*


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Abr 2018)

hoppe dijo:


> Por supuesto, buscando lo he encontrado, un post de noviembre. Lo pego aquí:
> 
> Buenos días. Los que usamos Google Authenticator, lo mejor es hacerse una copia por si perdemos el móvil. Lo explico porque por la red no aparece en ningún lado, lo descubrí haciendo pruebas y es bien simple:
> 
> ...



a mí no me aparece la carpeta que dices... los demas la podéis ver??


----------



## orbeo (3 Abr 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> a mí no me aparece la carpeta que dices... los demas la podéis ver??



Yo tampoco tengo esa carpeta, al menos visible.


----------



## Albertezz (3 Abr 2018)

han detenido a los de CENTRA por irregularidades en su ICO.

Caida del 70%.

Congratulations a los premiados


----------



## plus ultra (3 Abr 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> a mí no me aparece la carpeta que dices... los demas la podéis ver??



Tengo 2 androides y en ninguno de los 2 me sale esa carpeta.

XVG casi marcándose un X2 desde que comente el rumor hace unos dias.

*juli* sigues TUSD? como la vez de aquí al 6? yo creo que estos dias ha tenido un volumen estable, puede que ese dia den alguna info que de cierta esperanza de futuro prometedor haga pump,pero me inquieta que es el viernes y últimamente cuando empezamos una semana en verde al llegar jueves-viernes ya estamos en rojo de nuevo.


----------



## juli (3 Abr 2018)

Seguirla...nope.

Pillé esta semana pasda...y perfecto, salvé un buen dump con tranquilidad ( que ahora mismo es lo quería ).


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Abr 2018)

visto que no tenemos está carpeta para hacer backup de Google authenticator, una alternativa es hacer un imprimir pantalla del código QR de la semilla que se genera cada vez que activas 2fa y guardarla bien guardada. 

si os toca reinstalar la app, con volver a escanear esa imagen guardada todo volvera a la normalidad sin problemas


----------



## traianus (3 Abr 2018)

Bueno, el BTC parece que se anima: subidas tímidas, pero con mas volumen que cuando corrige.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (3 Abr 2018)

traianus dijo:


> Bueno, el BTC parece que se anima: subidas tímidas, pero con mas volumen que cuando corrige.



Espero que sea cambio de tendencia, después de haber casi hecho el doble suelo ayer. 
Si Btc está contento, las demás cryptos están contentas y fiesta everywhere


----------



## Blackmoon (3 Abr 2018)

Y parece que es inmune al cruce de la muerte que se acaba de marcar.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (3 Abr 2018)

Éste si que era el cruce de la muerte


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (3 Abr 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Éste si que era el cruce de la muerte



Yo era más de la catapulta infernal.

Los Gemelos Derrick: La catapulta infernal - YouTube


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (3 Abr 2018)

Joder, ya me vale, me ha mandado una alerta Coinexchange,desde la aplicación para Android,que decía,news, news and rumors,rumors.Y más o menos ponía que los rumores apuntaban a Bitcoin a 30000 a final de año y que acaba de empezar la subida hoy. La he eliminado de la pantalla y ahora no se si hay alguna manera de volver a acceder a ella. Entro en la apk pero no veo nada de noticias, mensajes ni nada y en la web tampoco.Alguien más que use la apk Android ha recibido una alerta parecida?


----------



## davitin (3 Abr 2018)

Parece que hay subida sana, pero yo creo que hasta que no sobrepase claramente al menos los 9000 pavos no podemos cantar victoria.


----------



## trancos123 (3 Abr 2018)

He encontrado una app para 2FA que si permite backup: ojo en sus servidores!

*authy*
_Use our backup feature incase you lose your phone. We encrypt your data, and only decrypt on the devices using a password only you know. (and must not forget!)_

Authy | Two-factor Authentication (2FA) App & Guides

Authy 2-Factor Authentication - Apps on Google Play


*andOTP*
Tb hay esta otra, es opensource y tb puedes hacer backups
GitHub - andOTP/andOTP: Open source two-factor authentication for Android
andOTP - Android OTP Authenticator - Apps on Google Play


----------



## StalkerTlön (3 Abr 2018)

Tiene pinta... y ya va siendo hora... ¡A ver si nos llevamos una alegría!


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 Abr 2018)

El hobbit ha hablado y no veo nada al respecto aquí, que os pasa? despertad mamones.
Esta noticia en Diciembre y estaríais como pollos sin cabeza.

Vitalik Buterin propone cambiar el Max Supply de Ethereum - Crypto Economy

OmiseGO [OMG] decides to hard spoon - Plasma soon to come? - AMBCrypto


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (3 Abr 2018)

Noticias como ésta son las que tenemos que poner a tiempo, para como se dice, comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia, pero nos perdemos en gráficos y chorradas, cuando éstas cosas son las que nos dan money. 
Verge (XVG): What Makes It The Undisputed Coin Of The Year? | Crypto Gazette

Ya ha duplicado el precio que tenía hace unos días, tal vez ya puede que sea tarde para entrar.


----------



## davitin (3 Abr 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Noticias como ésta son las que tenemos que poner a tiempo, para como se dice, comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia, pero nos perdemos en gráficos y chorradas, cuando éstas cosas son las que nos dan money.
> Verge (XVG): What Makes It The Undisputed Coin Of The Year? | Crypto Gazette
> 
> Ya ha duplicado el precio que tenía hace unos días, tal vez ya puede que sea tarde para entrar.



Pero a verge no la daban todos (en este hilo) por muerta? que si era scam, que si era una puta mierda, blab blab bla.

Al final ninguno tenemos ni puta idea, ni los que van de entendidos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Abr 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Noticias como ésta son las que tenemos que poner a tiempo, para como se dice, comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia, pero nos perdemos en gráficos y chorradas, cuando éstas cosas son las que nos dan money.
> Verge (XVG): What Makes It The Undisputed Coin Of The Year? | Crypto Gazette
> 
> Ya ha duplicado el precio que tenía hace unos días, tal vez ya puede que sea tarde para entrar.



Verge

Con esta distribución no le veo sostenibilidad a la subida a largo plazo, me parece todo orquestado para llevarla arriba e intentar distribuir los holders fuertes.

Está realmente mal distribuida...100 direcciones tienen el 78% de los tokens.

Si entráis hacedlo con mucho cuidado y no os calentéis.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (3 Abr 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Verge
> 
> Con esta distribución no le veo sostenibilidad a la subida a largo plazo, me parece todo orquestado para llevarla arriba e intentar distribuir los holders fuertes.
> 
> ...




Yo ya no entro,( creo..., ja, ja)tal vez me equivoque, pero el rumor ya ha pasado y ya está aquí la noticia, la gente que entró hace unos cuantos días y ha duplicado el valor de lo invertido, empezará a vender pronto, imagino. No sé cuanta subida le puede quedar. El anuncio lo harán el día 17 .

---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 22:58 ----------




cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Ya hace mucho que no escribe por aquí trankos123 ,siempre buscaba chicharros .Acaba de salir uno en el marketcap de los que le gustarían.
> 
> NANJCOIN
> 
> Sólo para quien quiera jugársela, no la recomiendo a nadie que aún conserve su cordura en criptolandia.




Por cierto, que ojalá me la hubiera jugado cuando hablé de ella.., Nanjcoin mas de un 400 % en los últimos 7 días. 
Me echó para atrás el hecho de estar en cryptopia, que me la jugó con mis CAPP.


----------



## plus ultra (3 Abr 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Noticias como ésta son las que tenemos que poner a tiempo, para como se dice, comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia, pero nos perdemos en gráficos y chorradas, cuando éstas cosas son las que nos dan money.
> 
> Ya ha duplicado el precio que tenía hace unos días, tal vez ya puede que sea tarde para entrar.



Enserio? con que tiempo de anticipación lo quieres? por que yo lo avise el dia 30 post #4641 de este mismo hilo y lo repeti en el dia 1 en el #4734 ayer en el #4758 y hoy en el #4786. 

Pero nada la proxima se lo comento por privado a un forero de primera,de esos que tienen los thanks asegurados antes de escribir y que lo publiquen ellos a ver si eso le haces caso.


----------



## juli (3 Abr 2018)

Joder...pues no ha dado la brasa plus ultra con Verge.

Satoshi...ayer ya subió alguien lo del supply del hobbit - que es sólo abrir la lata, no algo cerrado - suena a "niquelar reglas...que viene lo gordo", no sé si lo comenté aquí o en el discord de Divad.

Comentamos también que van casi 50 tokens de ETH en el top 100... y ojo, con Plasma , dentro de la ambigüedad en la que ha trascendido todo, que debería estar en la tesnet ya abierta ( fase 2 )...y lanzado en Mayo .( veremos ). Yo el momentum lo veo tremendo como todo eso se precipite.

Lo que me ha sorprendido ha sido la noticia esa de OMG y ese "hard spoon" . Se me escapa toalmente, pero vamos, interesantísimo.La dejo en googliano por si alguno lo ha pasado por alto, le da por echarle un ojo y puede añadir/explicar algo. ( lo que humildemente creo entender es que quien tenga Ethers y OMG pueden verlas replicadas en sendos proyectos nuevos...es éso ? )
_____________

*OmiseGO [OMG] decide cuchara dura - Plasma pronto por venir?*
Vinod KA

Publicado Hace 1 día

OmiseGO [OMG] es una ficha que ocupa el lugar número 20 y tiene un precio, en el momento de redactar este informe, de $ 8,95 con un capital de mercado de $ 913 millones. OMG y Cosmos anunciaron recientemente que decidieron comenzar una cuchara dura.

Publicaron en un foro diciendo:

"Así es, obtienes una ficha, obtienes una ficha, ¡todos reciben dos fichas!" 

'Hard Spoon', un término acuñado por el cosmos 'Jae Kwon, se define como una nueva cadena que tiene en cuenta el estado de una cadena existente; no para competir, sino para proporcionar un amplio acceso.

Esto ocurre cuando se acuña una nueva criptomoneda duplicando los saldos de cuenta de una criptomoneda existente. Los tokens de OMG se replicarán y vincularán a una cadena de Tendermint, que es un consenso de blockchain que se conecta al Cosmos.

Cosmos es una red descentralizada de blockchains paralelos independientes que funcionan con algoritmos de consenso BFT clásicos como Tendermint. La red Cosmos ha decidido utilizar el cucharón duro de Ethereum al replicar los saldos de cuentas de los titulares de Ethereum existentes y vincularlos dentro de su Zona de VM de Ethermint. Ethermint va a ser su cuchara dura de Ethereum. Esto significa que los titulares de ETH pueden canjear sus monedas como fichas de tarifa dentro de Ethermint.

La red OmiseGO está construida a escala de acuerdo con Plasma. El equipo ha estado trabajando estrechamente con el equipo de Tendermint en el desarrollo del hito de Honte en su hoja de ruta. En Honte, OmiseGO sentará las bases en la preparación para Plasma y entregará la red OmiseGO. Sin embargo, una vez que el desarrollo del plasma ha alcanzado una etapa equivalente, pasarían de Tendermint a Plasma.

Afirmaron que debido al progreso que lograron con Plasma, tiene sentido que dirijan sus recursos hacia su desarrollo. También indicaron que para limitar la complejidad y aumentar la seguridad, la iteración inicial de Plasma no admitirá el replanteo.

Como resultado, Honte recibirá una cuchara en Cosmos y la cadena de Plasma continuará utilizando las fichas OMG existentes. Todos los tokens OMG se replicarán en una nueva cadena con un nuevo token. Todavía no han nombrado la cuchara Cosmos, pero han mencionado algunos nombres: OMINT, COSMOMG, MINTATOS, PLASMOIDES, OMGATOSM y HONTERMUJI.

El progreso significativo logrado en el protocolo de replanteo de Honte sirve como base para la construcción de la cuchara Cosmos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (3 Abr 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Enserio? con que tiempo de anticipación lo quieres? por que yo lo avise el dia 30 post #4641 de este mismo hilo y lo repeti en el dia 1 en el #4734 ayer en el #4758 y hoy en el #4786.
> 
> Pero nada la proxima se lo comento por privado a un forero de primera,de esos que tienen los thanks asegurados antes de escribir y que lo publiquen ellos a ver si eso le haces caso.



Jooooder, pues a éso me refiero, tu post pasa desapercibido entre otros tochacos llenos de gráficas y pajas mentales de pull back, hombro cabeza hombro y cabezas de polla..., como además el post sea corto, ni se ve entre tanto vector y tanto fibonacci.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> Joder...pues no ha dado la brasa plus ultra con Verge.
> 
> Satoshi...ayer ya subió alguien lo del supply del hobbit - que es sólo abrir la lata, no algo cerrado - suena a "niquelar reglas...que viene lo gordo", no sé si lo comenté aquí o en el discord de Divad.
> 
> ...



Gracias Juli, seria el discord, he mirado páginas atrás y nada.

Una de las cosas que me parece leer entre lineas es que OMG esta más "adelantada" que ETH, por decirlo de alguna forma y hay que equiparar en cierto punto/modo, hay mucha información.
( Cadenas(blockchains) de apoyo, por como lo entiendo yo, no en dos proyectos distintos entre si) que al final del camino serán una nuevamente
de todas formas alguien al tanto que lo aclare, es complejo a primera vista.
Tendermint

Saludos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (4 Abr 2018)

Hay un rumor en las redes sociales de que kobayashi desde la cuenta de Mt gox ha retirado otros 10 k btc hace unas horas. 
Coin Panda ha descubierto que no es así, que la cuenta de la que hablan no es ésa y que no ha retirado/vendido ésos 10k Btc ,si no que los ha utilizado en Bittrex para comprar otras Altcoins. 
A mí ése movimiento de un ballenato me parece una buenísima señal.


----------



## hoppe (4 Abr 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> visto que no tenemos está carpeta para hacer backup de Google authenticator, una alternativa es hacer un imprimir pantalla del código QR de la semilla que se genera cada vez que activas 2fa y guardarla bien guardada.
> 
> si os toca reinstalar la app, con volver a escanear esa imagen guardada todo volvera a la normalidad sin problemas



Pues en dos móviles que tengo si aparece, son dos Xiaomi de diferente modelo. Solo se me ocurre que, por lo que sea, Miui los guarda en esa ruta:


----------



## silverwindow (4 Abr 2018)

Vaya con el misterioso 3er partner de Verge.
A ver donde va todo eso.


----------



## orbeo (4 Abr 2018)

hoppe dijo:


> Pues en dos móviles que tengo si aparece, son dos Xiaomi de diferente modelo. Solo se me ocurre que, por lo que sea, Miui los guarda en esa ruta:



Yo tengo Xiaomi también, y esa carpeta no aparece y mira que he buscado y rebuscado.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Abr 2018)

hoppe dijo:


> Pues en dos móviles que tengo si aparece, son dos Xiaomi de diferente modelo. Solo se me ocurre que, por lo que sea, Miui los guarda en esa ruta:



tengo xiaomi y nada de nada... Los otros compañeros que decidan que tampoco no se qué móviles tendrán... pero es muy raro que tú si y nosotros no

---------- Post added 04-abr-2018 at 01:23 ----------

ojo con la próxima normativa de la Unión Europea que entra en vigor en mayo de este año. La GDPR que consiste en "derecho al olvido digital". vamos, que tú puedes pedir a las empresas que tengan datos tuyos que nos borren y no nos usen. Empresa que no incumpla tendrá sanción.

ninguna blockchain cumple con GDPR salvo ARDOR. una public address es considerada dato personal y eso siempre quedará fijado en la blockchain. En Ardor no ocurre esto porque las cadenas hijas tienen un pruning cada 24 horas borrando todas las transacciones que en ellas se produzcan


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Abr 2018)

traianus dijo:


> Bueno, el BTC parece que se anima: subidas tímidas, pero con mas volumen que cuando corrige.









una opción si aguanta, claro


----------



## orbeo (4 Abr 2018)

En el market de android ya está winq, la dapp de qlink.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (4 Abr 2018)

Buena subida se ha marcado Travelflex ésta noche.Avisó arras2 en el discord de Divad ésta noche.


----------



## bubbler (4 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## trancos123 (4 Abr 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> tengo xiaomi y nada de nada... Los otros compañeros que decidan que tampoco no se qué móviles tendrán... pero es muy raro que tú si y nosotros no





Aquí tenéis un authenticator que permite hacer backups y ademas es opensource
andOTP - Android OTP Authenticator - Apps on Google Play
GitHub - andOTP/andOTP: Open source two-factor authentication for Android


----------



## bubbler (4 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Blackmoon (4 Abr 2018)

Estacazo bajista de 200 dólares en media hora, con escasa resistencia.


----------



## bubbler (4 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## trancos123 (4 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> El problema es que los QR que ya tengan instalados y de los cuales en la web no dispongan de poder cambiarlos u obtener el mismo (pj. caso de Belugapay). La única opción, es instalarse una app para realizar backups de apps y datos (los huawei disponen de una muy buena). Después de realizar el backup, hay que hacer una copia de seguridad en el PC (ya que generalmente se hace en el propio móvil), y luego probar a recuperar dicho backup en otro móvil, con el propio programa de backups.



Umm prueba a desactivar el 2fa y volverlo a activar, te volverá a salir un Qr nuevo (en binase funciona así).


----------



## bubbler (4 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Patanegra (4 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Ya han corregido el offset, y ya tienen más que dadas los diferentes escenarios según el bigdata del backtest de la "gran subida"; ahora ya se van a posicionar (manipulando a la baja el precio) y despojando a aquellos holders que necesiten liquidez para las vacaciones, y luego en junio ya si vamos a los confines siderales...
> 
> Curiosa la global chart de %Dominancia, las others...



yo tambioen creo que a medio plazo seguimos bajando, qué señales nos van a indicar que hemos tocado fondo esta primavera?


----------



## bubbler (4 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## plus ultra (4 Abr 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Hay un rumor en las redes sociales de que kobayashi desde la cuenta de Mt gox ha retirado otros 10 k btc hace unas horas.
> Coin Panda ha descubierto que no es así, que la cuenta de la que hablan no es ésa y que no ha retirado/vendido ésos 10k Btc ,si no que los ha utilizado en Bittrex para comprar otras Altcoins.
> A mí ése movimiento de un ballenato me parece una buenísima señal.



En noticias como esta hay que estar muy atentos y esperar que baje,cuando EEUU se han confiscado cantidades no esperan mucho tiempo y luego se subastan, lo maximo creo que fueron 30k de BTC,pues bien eso no es nada en comparación con los mas de 200k que tiene bulgaria y estos si que me preocupan ya que si no se pierden los 200k por el camino no creo que aparezcan ni el 20% por decir algo.

Luego tenemos a Tailandia,que empezó el año prohibiendo a sus bancos cualquier operación relacionada con criptos ni siquiera comprar con tarjetas,bien a mediados de febrero incautan mas de 100k y en marzo avisan que se podra operar pagando impuestos entre un 15 y un 23%,tendra algo que ver esos 100k? siendo algo ilegal no se podria sacar al mercado pero siendo algo regulado si.


----------



## juli (4 Abr 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> yo tambioen creo que a medio plazo seguimos bajando, qué señales nos van a indicar que hemos tocado fondo esta primavera?



Pues tras el fiasco de Litepay (y aunque es más que presumible algo operativo ya en la recámara ) : *El hobbit nos hará libres*. ( De dominancias del cuaternario inferior y arsenales incautados de Bitcoins ).

Shitland debe poner productos operativos en el mercado YA...y andan cerca. La dominancia y los efectos dominó del bitcoin son un puto anacronimsmo y el sector, una pachanga ...con muy poca lógica dado su desarrollo actual y el de una cripto de referencia absolutamente artificial.

Palomitax.


----------



## davitin (4 Abr 2018)

OmiseGo se va a poner como una moto en cuanto empiece a subir Btc.


----------



## cryptoAdicto (4 Abr 2018)

Hola, hay una ICO para montar un exchange nuevo en Australia. Por registrarte te dan 100 tokens.

Aqui teneis un link a un articulo de cointelegraph con más info: Melbourne's Nauticus Blockchain Announces ICO And New Crypto Exchange

Para registraros, podéis ir a su web directamente: Nauticus | Ethical Global Bank and Transparent eCommerce | Vision to help improve living standard, protect the environment, empower end user with more transparency
O si queréis agradecer la información, podéis usar mi referido: Nauticus Signup

Saludos!


----------



## juli (4 Abr 2018)

South Korean millennials are reeling from the Bitcoin bust - The Verge




*Los millennials surcoreanos se están recuperando del busto de Bitcoin*

Por Rachel Premack 3 de abril de 2018, 12:34 p.m. EDT

Durante meses, Ye-won Oh, residente en Seúl, supervisó los mercados de criptomonedas vorazmente, refrescando su teléfono prácticamente cada minuto de cada día. A principios de 2017, invirtió $ 40,000 en Ethereum, que se ha vuelto muy popular en Corea del Sur. Al igual que muchos jóvenes coreanos que viven en la difícil economía de Corea, ella vio su inversión como "la única salida".

El joven de 20 y tantos años tiene un currículum impresionante: un puesto de alto rango en una floreciente empresa emergente, un título universitario del extranjero y experiencia laboral en algunas de las empresas más envidiables de Corea. Pero ella y su esposo no pueden pagar una vivienda en una ciudad donde el depósito promedio de un apartamento es de más de $ 400,000 . "La gente como nosotros, las personas que recién comienzan nuestras carreras y los estudiantes universitarios, es realmente difícil para nosotros porque no hay forma de construir una vida estable", dice Oh.

Para los jóvenes coreanos, la criptomoneda parece una rara oportunidad de prosperidad. Meses después de que la burbuja del año pasado comenzó a implosionar en febrero , el won coreano sigue siendo la tercera moneda más negociada para Bitcoin. El país de 52 millones comprende el 17 por ciento de todas las operaciones de Ethereum, y fue la ubicación de dos tercios de las bolsas más grandes del mundo este invierno, informó Korea Expose en febrero .

*"Tres de cada 10 trabajadores asalariados en Corea habían invertido en monedas electrónicas"*
*
Se estima que tres de cada 10 trabajadores asalariados en Corea invirtieron en e-monedas en diciembre de 2017*, según una encuesta de la firma de reclutamiento coreana Saramin . El ochenta por ciento de esas personas tenían entre 20 y 30 años.

Pero ahora que los precios de las monedas de criptomonedas como Bitcoin, Ethereum y Ripple se han derrumbado, muchos jóvenes coreanos están lidiando con las consecuencias mentales y financieras de sus pérdidas. Los psicólogos coreanos han informado un aumento de los pacientes del llamado "blues Bitcoin", consejeros de divorcio dicen que los matrimonios se están separando de las inversiones fallidas, e incluso el primer ministro del país dijo que las monedas virtuales están en camino de causar "distorsión grave o fenómenos sociales patológicos "Entre la población joven de Corea. "Tan pronto como llegue a un punto muerto, me iré", dice Oh. "Simplemente no es saludable mentalmente".

Desde el exterior, la economía coreana parece estar floreciendo: el país es el hogar de importantes líderes de la industria como Samsung, Hyundai y Kia. Es la undécima economía más grande del mundo, con semiconductores, pantallas LCD para automóviles y otros productos de alta tecnología que dominan sus exportaciones. La tasa de desempleo general es solo del 4.6 por ciento .

Aún así, los jóvenes no pueden encontrar trabajos. El desempleo juvenil ha rondado el 10 por ciento en Corea durante los últimos cinco años. La tasa de subempleo, definida por aquellos empleos involuntariamente sobre los que están sobrecalificados o que son a tiempo parcial, es aún mayor a partir de este año: se mantuvo en 38 por ciento en 2016, según el profesor de la Universidad de Dongseo, Justin Fendos.

En esta economía altamente educada, puede ser difícil para los jóvenes coreanos distinguirse de sus compañeros. Casi el 70 por ciento de todos los coreanos de entre 25 y 34 años tienen un título postsecundario, el más alto de todos los países de la Organización para la Cooperación y el Desarrollo Económicos (OCDE), y un título de escuela secundaria es casi universal. Barrios enteros en Seúl están llenos de graduados universitarios que estudian para aprobar exámenes de contratación con el fin de ingresar a las empresas más grandes de Corea o al envidiable sector público.

"El diseño de la sociedad coreana es una gran razón por la cual la criptomoneda se hizo tan popular", dice Yohan Yun, un reportero asistente de 25 años en Seúl que invirtió alrededor de 400 dólares en Ethereum. "La gente aquí generalmente está descontenta con su estado actual en la sociedad".

*""El diseño de la sociedad coreana es una gran razón por la cual la criptomoneda se hizo tan popular"."*

Incluso los jóvenes empleados son pesimistas sobre sus perspectivas económicas: una encuesta realizada en 2015 mostró que la mitad de los jóvenes coreanos no creen que lo harán mejor que la generación de sus padres, en comparación con el 29 por ciento en 2006.

"Puedo trabajar durante los próximos 30 años. Puedo pagar la deuda de una casa de dos habitaciones que realmente no me gusta mucho y un automóvil. Y ese es el final de mi vida ", dice Fendos, quien dirige los estudios de pregrado en la Universidad de Dongseo y también dirige un programa en la Universidad de Fudan en Shanghai. Incluso si un joven coreano tiene fondos disponibles, las oportunidades de inversión son escasas, agrega. Los bienes raíces solían ser la forma tradicional de hacer crecer la fortuna en Corea, pero los precios se han vuelto extremadamente caros incluso para la gente de clase media alta. Y las tasas de interés para las cuentas de ahorro rara vez son más de unos pocos puntos porcentuales al año. "Entonces, están viendo esto y se están preguntando, ¿qué puedo hacer para escapar de esto?", Dice Fendos.

Jason Cho, un asesor de Bitcoin Center Korea, dice que los jóvenes están "en un sistema en el que se les cierra la puerta constantemente, y los beneficios de esta sociedad van a parar a los pocos en la cima". Criptomoneda, para algunos, es una salida

El interés masivo en la criptomoneda dentro de Corea del Sur comenzó en serio en el otoño de 2017, según los datos del volumen comercial de la firma coreana de intercambio de criptomonedas Korbit. Oh, invirtió a principios de 2017, el tiempo que probablemente le permitió obtener más ganancias que el comerciante coreano promedio.

Yun comenzó a comercializar en el verano de 2017 cuando el mercado realmente comenzó a calentarse. "Escuchas a todas estas personas ganar tanto dinero extra por eso", dice Yun. "Tienes a tus amigos que no tenían nada, [y] de repente están comprando autos. Y empiezas a sentir celos ".

La hiperconectividad de los coreanos ayudó a impulsar la popularidad de Bitcoin. Los adolescentes y adultos jóvenes pasan alrededor de cuatro horas al día usando teléfonos móviles en Corea. Casi todos los hogares coreanos tienen acceso a Internet, y el 88 por ciento tienen teléfonos inteligentes , el porcentaje más alto a nivel mundial. Tal abundancia de conectividad permitió a los comerciantes potenciales de todas las edades aprender acerca de la locura y escuchar acerca de las enormes cantidades de dinero que se pueden obtener en el comercio. Los clubes de criptometría, donde las personas pueden conocer a comerciantes de ideas afines y compartir consejos, surgieron en muchas universidades coreanas .

Gracias en parte al frenesí, algunas monedas cuestan hasta un 51 por ciento más en los mercados coreanos que en cualquier otro lugar. El precio de Bitcoin subió casi $ 8,000 en enero, informó Bloomberg . La "prima de kimchi" atrajo a comerciantes extranjeros para que compren sus monedas en el extranjero y las intercambien en el mercado coreano.
"Algunas monedas cuestan hasta un 51 por ciento más en los mercados coreanos que en cualquier otro lado"

Pero luego vino el choque. Desde el 6 de enero hasta el 16 de enero de 2018, el precio de Bitcoin para el won coreano cayó de un máximo equivalente a $ 25,065 a $ 13,503, según Korbit. Continuó cayendo a $ 7,410 hasta el 5 de febrero, y a partir del 2 de abril, el precio de un bitcoin es de $ 7,241.

En total, el colapso de Bitcoin anuló $ 44 mil millones de valor en enero, o más que la capitalización total de mercado de Ford, según Bloomberg . Las nuevas regulaciones contra el comercio de criptomonedas, particularmente las de un gobierno surcoreano preocupado , ayudaron a marcar el comienzo de la caída.

Sijin Lee, de veintidós años, no comenzó a comerciar hasta noviembre. Él es un estudiante de tercer año en la Universidad Kyung Hee, una prestigiosa universidad en Seúl. La inversión de Lee se multiplicó por cinco durante los meses de invierno, pero ahora ha perdido la mitad de su capital. Él calcula que el 70 por ciento de sus amigos que intercambiaron crypto perdieron dinero.

Las fluctuaciones extremas causaron estragos emocionales en muchos comerciantes, muchos de los cuales habían invertido gran parte de sus ahorros de toda la vida. Cuando Bitcoin cayó un 10 por ciento en enero, los comerciantes compartieron fotos de computadoras, lavabos, bañeras y puertas que furiosamente destruyeron . "¿Por qué mi vida siempre es así?", Escribió un comerciante con una foto de su vómito inducido por la ira. "Ni siquiera tengo ganas de limpiar". *Una comunidad de Bitcoin incluyó la temperatura del río Han de Seúl, en caso de que los precios bajos persuadas a los comerciantes a "nadar" (es decir, saltar de un puente para matarse)*.

Los medios de comunicación de Corea del Sur han vinculado suicidios múltiples a la caída de criptomonedas. Un estudiante universitario de unos 20 años que había invertido $ 18,500 en criptomonedas fue reportado muerto por suicidio el 1 de febrero. Más tarde ese mes, la madre de un trabajador informático de 30 años encontró a su propio hijo que se suicidó. Sus amigos le dijeron a los medios locales que había perdido casi $ 10,000 en criptomoneda.

*""Fue muy malo, pero no me detuvo"."*

Oh dice que todavía está en lo positivo, pero puede relacionarse con el frenesí. Ella y su esposo perdieron $ 20,000 por una masiva estafa minera de $ 250 millones. "Fue muy malo, pero no me detuvo", dice Oh. "*Realmente no me impactó en términos de mi confianza en la fuerza de Ethereum como moneda*".

Esa resolución preocupa a muchos altos funcionarios del gobierno, que impusieron una serie de regulaciones a principios de este año para mantener las criptomonedas bajo control. Como dijo el primer ministro de Corea en noviembre, "los jóvenes y los estudiantes se están apresurando en el comercio de divisas virtual para obtener enormes ganancias en un corto período de tiempo. Es hora de que el gobierno tome medidas, ya que podría conducir a graves fenómenos patológicos si no se controla ".

Lee, el estudiante universitario que perdió la mitad de sus inversiones en Bitcoin, dice que aún busca convertirse en profesor de gimnasia, un objetivo que mantuvo durante la locura. "El dinero no es lo único en la vida", dice.

Oh y su esposo ahora están buscando inversiones más estables para que algún día puedan comprar una casa. "No creo que mucha gente pensara que tendrían una vida de lujo, dando vueltas en un yate y viajando por el mundo", dice Oh. "*La gente solo quería comprar una casa. Es por eso que se estaban volviendo tan locos* ".


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (4 Abr 2018)

Storm insensatos!


----------



## trancos123 (4 Abr 2018)

Pump a ICN en binance, ha llegado a subir un 150% en menos de 20 segundos !!


----------



## cryptoAdicto (4 Abr 2018)

Por cierto, ojito con DENT que está recuperando muchas de las posiciones perdidas en las semanas anteriores. Está aguantando en las últimas caídas contra viento y marea. Para mí este proyecto va a ser la caña, van a lanzar en nada el marketplace y hace poco anunciaron lo de los airtime top ups, que es básicamente recargas de saldo DENT mediante. Han logrado ésto para 400 operadores en más de 130 países. ¿A cuánto creéis que puede llegar el token en unos años?


----------



## juli (4 Abr 2018)

Por el discord de FCT se comenta hace semanas que preparaban entrada en el sector salud. ( ese discordd es la caña , la mayoría de las aportaciones tienen miga de la buena )

*de allí :*

"La fundación IIRC Bill & Melinda Gates está estableciendo un sistema para registrar los tipos de sangre, etc. en lo que sospecho sería una iteración privada de la cadena de bloques Factom.
Creo que hay un desarrollador de software de terceros que está creando el software real y utilizando la implementación privada para este proyecto.

Para la segunda subvención que acaba de comenzar en los últimos dos meses, estamos trabajando con otra empresa que es responsable del trabajo inicial y de la implementación en el terreno, la capacitación y el apoyo de los usuarios en Sudáfrica. Factom proporciona su capa de API personalizada para las necesidades del proyecto. Factom es el back-end descentralizado en lugar de un centro de datos centralizado que ejecuta una base de datos Oracle o SQL. Las clínicas sudafricanas operarán una red + privada + Factom que pondrá a disposición de los pacientes y sus proveedores alrededor de 5 millones de resultados de análisis de sangre. El proyecto está programado para durar 1 año en la etapa de desarrollo e implementación, lo que lleva a las pruebas de los usuarios y al despliegue general. Tuvimos una reunión inicial con los interesados, incluido NHLS en Johannesburgo a mediados de noviembre para lanzar este proyecto."


...y para confirmar, eventeando, qués gerundio ( para la Adopción Masiva, estos pollos van a ser una metástasis en la Administración Pública global de flixpar - Recordemos que FACTOM vive de los CREDITS , tokens irrecuperables una vez conseguidos a cambio de los FACTOIDS , token central de su blockchain , y los CREDTS son para intreractar en su blockchain ...y el perfil de usuario , nada de interneteros particulares, sino departamentos púlicos con innumerbales pedidos a la blockchain...y sus corriespondientes CREDITS contantes y sonantes ( con lo que al loro con el precio de esta blockchain, de viejo supply clitoridiano, 8 minoyes ) - ):


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (4 Abr 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Pump a ICN en binance, ha llegado a subir un 150% en menos de 20 segundos !!



Storm en Binance,pero de forma "legal" y XRA en Yobit mediante un grupo de pumpeo.
Estoy apuntado en el telegram de los dos grupos que han pumpeado Icn y Xra .No para meter pasta,que es un puto timo,si no para estudiarlos.
Intento averiguar la cuenta de los administradores de los grupos,para hacerles seguimiento, así tal vez se pueda saber que moneda van a pumpear antes de que lo anuncien en telegram .Porque imagino que ellos comprarán la moneda horas o días antes ,para sacar mayor beneficio y ser los primeros en vender.Ahora mi pregunta es,si es posible en Binance y en Yobit o cryptopia saber que cuentas ,direcciones han hecho las ventas y compras que aparecen en el histórico?


----------



## plus ultra (4 Abr 2018)

Pues de pump venia a hablar yo,hoy le ha tocado a ARDOR tambien podria ser uno como cualquier otro estos dias pero hay que tener en cuenta que hace como un mes aproximadamente se reunio el dinero y se envio la solicitud para entrar en BINANCE de forma directa sin votacion,es solo un apunte ya que no se sabe nada mas hay que tener en cuenta que si se llega a confirmar seguro que algunos "privilegiados" lo sabran primero y se compraran unos cuantos mas de lo habitual.


----------



## Patanegra (4 Abr 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Pues de pump venia a hablar yo,hoy le ha tocado a ARDOR tambien podria ser uno como cualquier otro estos dias pero hay que tener en cuenta que hace como un mes aproximadamente se reunio el dinero y se envio la solicitud para entrar en BINANCE de forma directa sin votacion,es solo un apunte ya que no se sabe nada mas hay que tener en cuenta que si se llega a confirmar seguro que algunos "privilegiados" lo sabran primero y se compraran unos cuantos mas de lo habitual.



muy interesante :baba:


----------



## juli (5 Abr 2018)

Me extraña que en medio del follón de tráfico de info de Zuckerberg en facebook , ENG ande sin grandes alegrías. Conceptualmente , lo que venden es una GRAN blockchain y una aplicación clave y de rotundo interés para el criptocotarro general.

Aquí un usuario anónimo en el discordd de ENIGMA.

Y ojo...que puede ser un multi cualquiera...pero también puede no serlo. Con éso, y porque coincido - son sólo impresiones, no es ningún "soplo" de una garganta profunda , eh ? - ...lo dejo ahí :

*"I was researching some Coins. Then the MIT backed Project just got me into it :smile:
And then I saw the Video. Couldn't resist. Waiting for this damn BTC to finish it's dance, and go into ENG.
IsNoSpoon - Today at 5:06 PM
Was it Guys recent video?
Fisher_47 - Today at 5:07 PM
I'm Admin on XRP discord and Mod on some other servers. But non of them is as interesting as ENG.
I checked it in the Enigma's Website.
This project seems to be seriously game-changing. So I'll dig into it.
tor - Today at 5:08 PM
We are :smiley: Glad for your interest!
IsNoSpoon - Today at 5:08 PM
Yea, eng is definitely solving difficult problems "*


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Abr 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Pues de pump venia a hablar yo,hoy le ha tocado a ARDOR tambien podria ser uno como cualquier otro estos dias pero hay que tener en cuenta que hace como un mes aproximadamente se reunio el dinero y se envio la solicitud para entrar en BINANCE de forma directa sin votacion,es solo un apunte ya que no se sabe nada mas hay que tener en cuenta que si se llega a confirmar seguro que algunos "privilegiados" lo sabran primero y se compraran unos cuantos mas de lo habitual.



hombre... considerar pump a que el precio este aún muy muy por debajo de donde debería estar me toca los huevos... ardor es para que valga mucho más. a ver si ya empiezan a salir cadenas hijas de una vez


----------



## silverwindow (5 Abr 2018)

Tron marcando paquete.Pero va en serio esta mierda?En fin nunca me ha gustado y no voy a empezar a meterle ahora.

---------- Post added 05-abr-2018 at 09:18 ----------




Anayosky dijo:


> Parece que Verge (XVG), 20 en el Coinmarketcap, ha sido atacada con el 51%.
> 
> Network Attack on XVG / VERGE
> 
> Parece que solo ha sido unos 4 milloncejos




Lo siento pero VERGE es basura.
Algo asi ,siemplemente debe descartar a una coin.



"Verge is dead."

"Yep, only maybe 3.9 million coins exploted. Totally normal. Not weird at all. Everything is okie dokie."


Ademas, por lo que entiendo, la vulnerabilidad sigue abierta, no ha sido parcheada.Asi que puede volver a pasar, si es que no lo estan ahciendo ahora mismo otra vez.


----------



## Cakau (5 Abr 2018)

Mobius lleva un par de dias para especuladores. El martes subía más de un 300% luego para abajo... una montaña rusa. Por si a alguien le apetecen emociones fuertes.


----------



## Ethan20 (5 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Tron marcando paquete.Pero va en serio esta mierda?En fin nunca me ha gustado y no voy a empezar a meterle ahora.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-abr-2018 at 09:18 ----------
> 
> ...



Tron ha sido listado en Bithumb


----------



## paketazo (5 Abr 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> hombre... considerar pump a que el precio este aún muy muy por debajo de donde debería estar me toca los huevos... ardor es para que valga mucho más. a ver si ya empiezan a salir cadenas hijas de una vez



la bajada de hoy de momento ha movido solo 1/4 del volumen de la subida...

Podría estar interesante, veremos si en las próximas horas aparecen ordenes de compra o la bajan de nuevo a las cotas pre pump.

El gráfico Vs BTC es muy bonito, echadle un vistazo, ha aguantado bien.

Buen día


----------



## plus ultra (5 Abr 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> hombre... considerar pump a que el precio este aún muy muy por debajo de donde debería estar me toca los huevos... ardor es para que valga mucho más. a ver si ya empiezan a salir cadenas hijas de una vez



Todo depende de los ojos con los que se mire,una cosa es el precio que tu a titulo personal creas que debería tener y otra cosa es el movimiento diario de la moneda,una subida del 40% de su cotización yo lo considero un pump y si incluimos el dato que es una shitcoin que suele mover a diario un volume medio de 3-4 millones de $ y pase a 57 millones pues si yo lo considero un pump, pero ya eso claro esta depende de quien lo mire y como lo interprete.


----------



## juli (5 Abr 2018)

Bote al awa.. Ar iú rére...???









Spoiler



*KEEP IT PURPLE, MAIFRÉN*


----------



## lurker (5 Abr 2018)

Ontology Announces Venture Capital Cooperation to Co-Build a Next Generation Chain Network

Ontology Announces Venture Capital Cooperation to Co-Build a Next Generation Chain Network


----------



## plus ultra (5 Abr 2018)

Para añadir a lo que comentamos ayer de los paises que "poseen cryptos" o han poseído y como luego ha actuado con ellos, añadimos esto y tenerlo en cuenta que cualquier rumor/noticia sobre su puesta en circulación podria afectar a la cotización y esto afectaria a todo el MK no solo a BTC ya que seguro que ante la noticia habria un flujo de volumen entre las alt y BTC.

Por primera vez autoridades inglesas incautan bitcoins robados | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Australia 24.500 incautados en 2014 y subastados en 2016.

Finlandia 2.000 bitcoins que han confiscado como activos y no como monedas, por lo que serán almacenados en carteras frías sin conexión a la red. (estos han sido un poco mas listos)

Corea del Sur se está guiando bajo una filosofía distinta, ya que en un caso reciente de juicio por posesión de pornografía infantil la corte determinó que al acusado no podían confiscarle los 216 bitcoins que tenía en su poder.


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Abr 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> la bajada de hoy de momento ha movido solo 1/4 del volumen de la subida...
> 
> Podría estar interesante, veremos si en las próximas horas aparecen ordenes de compra o la bajan de nuevo a las cotas pre pump.
> 
> ...



tu la ves muy alcista?? de gráficas no entiendo de nada pero lo que parece ser que los 3000 es un soporte muy fuerte según lo visto en las últimas caídas

---------- Post added 05-abr-2018 at 12:55 ----------

Los que estan en modo intriga y misterio son los de zoin... al parecer también van a hacer algo de lo que aún no han dicho que es porque lo mantienen en modo sorpresa..

al menos en esta moneda el equipo cumple, a ver de qué se trata la sorpresa


----------



## davitin (5 Abr 2018)

Aun creeis que bajara mas btc?


----------



## casera (5 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Aun creeis que bajara mas btc?




En realidad hace un tres o cuatro semanas o así que no baja, oscila en lateral. Y si, pienso que seguirá por el estilo un tiempo mas (espero que corto, pero creo que un par de semanitas no nos las quita nadie)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Abr 2018)

2018, lateral-bajista...y espérate...:rolleye:


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (5 Abr 2018)

*A ver cuáles son esas 60 empresas*

Un avance más del "Gran Hermano"...

_Hacienda ha lanzado finalmente su plan para controlar el bitcoin y otras criptomonedas. Según fuentes de la *Agencia Tributaria*, la Oficina Nacional de Investigación del Fraude (*ONIF*) ha enviado requerimientos de información a *60 entidades *(16 entidades financieras, empresas de compraventa y casas de cambio, entre otras). _

Bitcoin: Redada masiva de Hacienda al bitcoin: pide datos a 60 firmas que mueven criptodivisas

Habrá que ver cuáles son esas 60 entidades con sede social o sucursales en Españistán

Taluec


----------



## Pirro (5 Abr 2018)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Un avance más del "Gran Hermano"...
> 
> _Hacienda ha lanzado finalmente su plan para controlar el bitcoin y otras criptomonedas. Según fuentes de la *Agencia Tributaria*, la Oficina Nacional de Investigación del Fraude (*ONIF*) ha enviado requerimientos de información a *60 entidades *(16 entidades financieras, empresas de compraventa y casas de cambio, entre otras). _
> 
> ...



Somos cuatro y el del tambor. Nos mirarán con lupa a todos.


----------



## paketazo (5 Abr 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Somos cuatro y el del tambor. Nos mirarán con lupa a todos.



Y de los cuatro uno al menos ha perdido sus claves privadas como le intenten tocar los huevos...no hay como tener separación de bienes en este puto país. ::


He mirado de nuevo el chart de Ardor y está ahora mismo a precios pre pump, de hace 24h

El primer salto fue desde 0,24$ hasta 0,28$...cayó a 0,255$ y voló a 0,37$

Conclusión a primera vista y basándonos en el volumen:

O movieron el volumen/precio desde algún exchanger para marear la perdiz y atraer incautos, o realmente visto el volumen de ayer, se posicionó alguna mano muy fuerte.

Por estas cotas parece que sí se le puede entrar. 

Preguntaba antes un compañero al respecto del soporte 3000 satoshis...y sí, visto el lateral de estas semanas parece ser una zona buena, lo que habrá que ver, es si la dejan llegar allí de nuevo.

No controlo para nada los fundamentales de esta cadena, pero lo que si parece le hace falta, es listarse en más exchangers...la liquidez está muy concentrada, y si es tan buena como se comenta por aquí, ese sería un buen primer paso para atraer atención masiva.

Un saludo


----------



## lewis (5 Abr 2018)

Para ser 4 y el del tambor con ésta noticia dan por terminado el proceso.


----------



## davitin (5 Abr 2018)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Un avance más del "Gran Hermano"...
> 
> _Hacienda ha lanzado finalmente su plan para controlar el bitcoin y otras criptomonedas. Según fuentes de la *Agencia Tributaria*, la Oficina Nacional de Investigación del Fraude (*ONIF*) ha enviado requerimientos de información a *60 entidades *(16 entidades financieras, empresas de compraventa y casas de cambio, entre otras). _
> 
> ...



Y no veas el tono de la "noticia", usando la palabra "redada", como si estuviesemos trapicheando con drogas.

La mayoria de los exchanges les van a decir que "tururu" si no hay una orden judicial de por medio, de donde recabaran datos es de los bancos nacionales, por ahi es por donde mandamos la pasta a los exchanges.


----------



## juli (5 Abr 2018)

Aliant Confirms Status as Litecoin

*Aliant confirma estado como el primer socio oficial de pagos de Litecoin*
Martin Young | 5 de abril de 2018 | 9:34 a.m.

El proveedor estadounidense de servicios comerciales y procesamiento de pagos Aliant Payments Systems ha confirmado que ha establecido una asociación oficial con Litecoin Foundation.

La compañía es la primera en completar oficialmente el proceso de registro de la Fundación Litecoin, convirtiéndose en el primer socio de pagos oficial y procesador de pagos de Litecoin. Litecoin ha vivido un tumultuoso mes o dos con todo el despliegue previo al lanzamiento de LitePay, que se cayó de bruces. Los precios subieron y bajaron y LTC recibió una paliza con el resto de las altcoins esta semana.

La confirmación es una buena noticia que se necesita desesperadamente para la Fundación Litecoin aunque ha tenido poco efecto. Aliant ha estado en la industria de pagos durante 15 años, la asociación permitirá a la Fundación Litecoin ofrecer una opción para los comerciantes que buscan un procesador de pagos aprobado y aprobado. Aliant será la opción recomendada, ya que es una de las pocas compañías que ofrece capacidades de criptomonedas en comercio electrónico, comercio minorista y entornos móviles.

El CEO de Aliant Eric Brown dijo esto sobre la asociación;

"*Estamos encantados de asociarnos con la Fundación Litecoin para brindar una solución confiable y estable a los comerciantes innovadores que estén interesados ​​en adoptar pagos con criptomonedas. Esperamos trabajar juntos para llevar los pagos de Litecoin a la adopción masiva* ". 

Si bien las noticias han estado dando vueltas durante un tiempo, ambas partes han vuelto a confirmar su afiliación en las redes sociales promocionando la primera cumbre de Litecoin;

*A principios de esta semana, la aplicación de cifrado respaldada por Amex, Abra, también anunció que utilizará contratos inteligentes de Litecoin como parte de sus soluciones de pago*s.

Las buenas noticias no parecen tener el mismo efecto en las criptomonedas que en la segunda mitad de 2017. Litecoin ha sido maltratado este año y fue una de las altcoins de peor rendimiento en marzo , perdiendo casi un 40% durante el mes.

Incluso con Aliant y Abra a bordo LTC continuó cayendo esta semana cayendo un 5% en el día y una cantidad similar durante la semana. Litecoin actualmente cotiza alrededor de $ 120, por debajo de $ 215 esta vez el mes pasado. Todo el mercado está dominado por los osos y necesitará un gran impulso para revertir esta tendencia en este momento.


----------



## matias331 (5 Abr 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Somos cuatro y el del tambor. Nos mirarán con lupa a todos.



Si operan con intermediarios, hacienda podra conseguir la info, pero si operan P2P, hacienda no tiene como....


----------



## davitin (5 Abr 2018)

matias331 dijo:


> Si operan con intermediarios, hacienda podra conseguir la info, pero si operan P2P, hacienda no tiene como....



Si pero todos hemos operado con exchanges convencionales, tienen para tirar del hilo.

Pero vamos, que esto me huele que sera como paypal, que no dan informacion a hacienda si no es con orden judicial de por medio.


----------



## orbeo (5 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Si pero todos hemos operado con exchanges convencionales, tienen para tirar del hilo.
> 
> Pero vamos, que esto me huele que sera como paypal, que no dan informacion a hacienda si no es con orden judicial de por medio.



No creo que Bit2me o bitnovo pongan mucho problema para entregar datos a Hacienda en cuanto les requieran.

El año pasado Coinbase tuvo que hacer lo mismo en usa.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (5 Abr 2018)

Yo no estoy dado de alta en ningún exchange con mis datos reales(no estoy verificado ya que muevo cantidades pequeñas) , como mucho podrán ver que envié dinero a Kraken desde mi cuenta bancaria, pero ni siquiera en Kraken tienen mis datos. EN fin, Fuck Hacienda.


----------



## plus ultra (5 Abr 2018)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Un avance más del "Gran Hermano"...
> 
> _Hacienda ha lanzado finalmente su plan para controlar el bitcoin y otras criptomonedas. Según fuentes de la *Agencia Tributaria*, la Oficina Nacional de Investigación del Fraude (*ONIF*) ha enviado requerimientos de información a *60 entidades *(16 entidades financieras, empresas de compraventa y casas de cambio, entre otras). _
> 
> ...



Hasta que este todo bien regularizado todo son conjeturas,cualquier ministerio o juzgado puede pedir la info a Andorra,Panama o Tanganica si quieren, otra cosa es que los otros ni siquiera se dignen en responder,pero claro también están los intereses comerciales de casas de cambio,bancos... que a unos de cara al publico y a las autoridades les interese ser lo mas "transparentes" posibles y a otros su fuerte sea la opacidad.

Los bitcoin no están considerados dinero (según el Banco Central Europeo) ni divisa tradicional ni efectivo entonces en base a que tipo impositivo te van a cobrar? donde están esas tablas para valorar? considero que salvo que quieras pasar tus criptos a FIAT via transferencia bancaria no tienes que declarar las criptos que tengas eso claro a dia de hoy mañana pueden prepararlo todo pero salvo algunas excepciones las leyes no suelen tener retroactividad.

Yo por ahora no me preocuparía eso si estar informado dia a dia que no nos coja el toro,mon-toro.


----------



## davitin (5 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> No creo que Bit2me o bitnovo pongan mucho problema para entregar datos a Hacienda en cuanto les requieran.
> 
> El año pasado Coinbase tuvo que hacer lo mismo en usa.



Hombre, Bit2me es una empresa española con sede en España, po rhuevos tiene que hacer lo que se le mande desde aqui, Coinbase tiene sede en EEUU, por eso han tenido que doblegarse, y eso despues de que USA sacase leyes especificas, no una ocurrencia del ministro o del funcionario de turno, de hecho, muchos exchanges de fuera de EEUU se han negado a entregar dicha informacion a USA, por eso los Usanos no utilizan exchanges como binance, no les sirven para declarar en su pais.

Pero esta claro que todo lo que tenga sede en suelo español va a cantar la traviata si hace falta.


----------



## species8472 (5 Abr 2018)

Ya lo han comentado pero lo confirmo, atención con zoin. En estos 3 últimos días el equipo ha anunciado algo espectacular, mejor que un exchange grande (están en Cryptopia como exchange principal), ha sido nombrada en un artículo como una moneda que ya se usa de facto en la darknet junto con pesos pesados como bitcoin o monero y un cryptoinfluencer bastante potente (30k seguidores ha recomendado enfáticamente su compra). 

Hasta ahora el equipo no ha fallado y el discord además de estar creciendo a buen ritmo tiene la conversación más sana de todos los que estoy.

Ojo, que no se lo que sacaran pronto que tienen en la recamara, pero si esto no es simple hype en cuanto pise un ecchange potente se va hacer un to the moon de verdad


----------



## paketazo (5 Abr 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Ya lo han comentado pero lo confirmo, atención con zoin. En estos 3 últimos días el equipo ha anunciado algo espectacular, mejor que un exchange grande (están en Cryptopia como exchange principal), ha sido nombrada en un artículo como una moneda que ya se usa de facto en la darknet junto con pesos pesados como bitcoin o monero y un cryptoinfluencer bastante potente (30k seguidores ha recomendado enfáticamente su compra).
> 
> Hasta ahora el equipo no ha fallado y el discord además de estar creciendo a buen ritmo tiene la conversación más sana de todos los que estoy.
> 
> Ojo, que no se lo que sacaran pronto que tienen en la recamara, pero si esto no es simple hype en cuanto pise un ecchange potente se va hacer un to the moon de verdad



no digo que no sea un bombazo, pero ojo con el volumen, ahora mismo la subida no tiene puntal por abajo...ha subido con muy poca pasta, y esto puede indicar que nadie vende y por eso salta arriba con poco, o que la han subido con ese rumor premeditado y pocos cuartos.

Suerte a los que estáis dentro.


----------



## plus ultra (5 Abr 2018)

0x despegando,rumor de anuncio en coinbase oficialmente no se absolutamente nada,pero si he visto el rumor por varias fuentes distintas, por si alguno se pregunta por la subida

La cosa es que BAT que en su momento tambien sono para entrar en coinbase hace unas horas que esta tambien muy alegre.


----------



## paketazo (5 Abr 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> 0x despegando,rumor de anuncio en coinbase oficialmente no se absolutamente nada,pero si he visto el rumor por varias fuentes distintas, por si alguno se pregunta por la subida
> 
> La cosa es que BAT que en su momento tambien sono para entrar en coinbase hace unas horas que esta tambien muy alegre.



Me recuerda a la subida de XRP de hace unas semanas dónde se confirmaba por la red "" que la incorporación a coinbase era inminente.

Creo que siempre que coinbase a agregado coin, nunca ha sido coincidiendo con algún rumor.

Lo de 0X no obstante viene ya de hace unas semanas, solo hay que mirar su tendencia Vs BTC. 

Seguimos atentos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (5 Abr 2018)

No habrá moneda nueva en Coinbase, por lo menos de momento, la noticia ha sido que darán soporte a los fork de Bitcoin en el futuro


----------



## juli (6 Abr 2018)

O-M-forking-G!


Cañí :

Traductor de Google

*OM-bifurcación-G!*


Spoiler



Grandes noticias chicos: OMG y Cosmos han decidido comenzar f̵o̵r̵k̵i̵n̵g cucharear ... duro. Así es, obtienes una ficha, obtienes una ficha, ¡todos reciben dos fichas!

*¿Qué es una cuchara dura?*

Una cuchara dura, como cucharear, es tan divertida como suena. Cosmos 'Jae Kwon, quien acuñó: ^) el término , lo define como fundamentalmente consensual:

"Cuchara dura: una nueva cadena que tiene en cuenta el estado de una cadena existente; no para competir, sino para proporcionar un amplio acceso ".

O, dicho de otra manera por Vitalik Buterin:

"Una cuchara dura es un meta-protocolo en la parte superior de una cadena de bloques que crea una ficha que hereda los saldos del token subyacente de la cadena de bloques. La idea de una cuchara suave sería crear dos ramas * competidoras de un protocolo * dentro de * la misma cadena de bloques. * "

Esencialmente, una cuchara dura toma los saldos de una ficha dada en una cadena existente y la duplica en otra cadena. En este caso, los saldos de tokens de OMG se replicarán en una cadena de Tendermint que se conecta al Cosmos.

*Plasma viene.*

Y a diferencia del invierno, no tomará 7 temporadas. Hemos estado trabajando estrechamente con el equipo Tendermint en el desarrollo de nuestro hito Honte. Honte estaba destinado a ser una cadena de Tendermint con replanteo y suficiente rendimiento de transacciones para respaldar la implementación inicial de OMG DEX. Una vez que el plasma alcanzara una etapa equivalente de desarrollo, cambiaríamos de Tendermint a Plasma.

Nada salió mal con Honte, todo lo contrario. El equipo de Honte entregó, de acuerdo con el calendario previsto, una construcción de PoS basada en Tendermint con muchas características principales ya construidas: un contrato de replanteo; codificación de transacción en RLP; algunas condiciones de corte suave; y una fusión pendiente donde las firmas y los pares de claves públicas / privadas cumplen con Ethereum.

*El problema, si se puede llamar así, es que el trabajo en Plasma ha progresado mucho más rápido de lo esperado. El motivo por el que habíamos planeado crear una solución provisional fue porque no esperábamos poder liberar nada relacionado con Plasma durante varios meses más en el mejor de los casos.

Dado lo lejos que ha llegado Plasma en tan poco tiempo, tiene sentido que dirijamos nuestros recursos hacia su desarrollo*. En consecuencia, ahora hemos comenzado a trabajar en el hito de Tesuji en nuestra hoja de ruta. Tesuji es un paso adelante iterativo en el desarrollo de la funcionalidad especificada en Plasma MVP. Cuando se alcanza el hito de Tesuji, la cadena Plasma aceptará tanto depósitos como retiros de tokens ETH y ERC20, admitirá swaps entre tokens múltiples y, en general, se diseñará de manera que nos permita agregar funciones iterativamente.

Para limitar la complejidad y aumentar la seguridad, la iteración inicial de Plasma no admitirá el replanteo. Sin embargo, hemos decidido lanzar esta iteración por el deseo de mostrarle al mundo una implementación funcional y lista para usar de una solución de escalado basada en Plasma (¡y entregar un producto funcional!) Lo más rápido posible.

Dicho esto, ciertamente hemos escuchado las voces de la comunidad pidiendo que se implemente el replanteo Plasma pronto y estamos trabajando activamente para que esto suceda. Al mismo tiempo, queremos tomarnos el tiempo para hacerlo bien. Apresurar este proceso sería un perjuicio para los arquitectos del protocolo y eventualmente para los usuarios y los participantes en la red.

Planeamos revelar Tesuji gradualmente durante los próximos dos trimestres. En las próximas semanas se darán a conocer más detalles sobre Tesuji y una actualización más detallada de la hoja de ruta.
*
Ok, entonces, ¿qué le sucede a Honte?*

Honte será una cuchara en Cosmos. La cadena Plasma basada en Ethereum continuará utilizando los tokens OMG existentes que conocemos, amamos y HODL. El estado de todas las cuentas OMG se replicará en una nueva cadena con un nuevo token. La cuchara Cosmos aún no se ha nombrado, pero tenemos algunas ideas:

OMINT
COSMOMG
MINTATOS
PLASMOIDES
OMGATOSM
HONTERMUJI 

La cuchara de Cosmos se basa en el progreso significativo realizado en el protocolo de replanteo de Honte . Co-autor de una publicación de blog con el equipo de Cosmos sobre esto en breve.

*¿OMG y Cosmos se convertirán en archienemigos?*

¿Archenemies cuchara ?! Como lo demuestra nuestra colaboración continua, hay un gran respeto mutuo y afecto entre Cosmos y OMG. Los equipos de Plasma y Tendermint continuarán apoyándose mutuamente, y esperan una competencia saludable. Ambas implementaciones tendrán sus puntos fuertes; los visualizamos como complementarios, no adversarios.

*¡OK! Entonces, ¿cómo contribuyo?

¡El diseño del Tesuji Plasma viene a finales de esta semana!* El desarrollo ya comenzó y abriremos el código fuente en breve. *Somos proveedores abiertos tanto para ser transparentes sobre nuestro progreso de desarrollo como para facilitar a las personas la colaboración en Plasma.*

En primer lugar, decida en qué fase desea contribuir. Hemos dividido nuestro trabajo en Plasma en investigación, prueba de concepto y producción:

*Puede encontrar los últimos diseños y pensamientos sobre Plasma en la investigación repositorio*. El repositorio de investigación es un espacio abierto para aportar ideas.
Los diseños de plasma se construyen y prueban en el repositorio de prueba de concepto de Plasma MVP para validar la viabilidad técnica.
Una vez que tenemos suficiente confianza en la prueba de concepto, se escribe un diseño y comienza el desarrollo en el repositorio de producción (para hacerse público en una fecha posterior). 

También haremos público el repo de Honte en breve. El trabajo realizado en Honte representa un tremendo progreso en la construcción de una red de PoS funcional descentralizada en Tendermint y Cosmos . Anticipamos que estos desarrollos serán de gran utilidad para otros proyectos en el ecosistema blockchain que están desarrollando sus propios protocolos de replanteo.

*Todavía no tenemos una línea de tiempo específica para la cuchara dura; sin embargo, lo anunciaremos con al menos 2 semanas de anticipación, para dar a los titulares de los token tiempo para prepararse para guardar sus fichas en las carteras donde quieren recibir sus fichas con cucharas*.

¡Esperamos que te unas a nuestras aventuras en economía de utensilios criptográficos!

Ex Spoonibus Unitas!




---------- Post added 06-abr-2018 at 01:50 ----------

Amplío un poco el tema de OMG con otra blockchain que me encanta, Lunyr...y las cosillas que hace ya ( no muchas, pero muy bien presentadas , de exposición diáfana...una opción muy wapa de consulta ).

OmiseGo es la fucking bomba...y está a un par de telediarios. Cada día me tene más pilláo.

* OmiseGo*



Spoiler



OmiseGo es un sistema de pago multidivisa basado en tokens construido sobre la plataforma de servicios de pago Omise [1] existente. OmiseGo incluye tanto su capa de IU como el protocolo de intercambio y motor de transacción debajo del servicio de pago [1]. La moneda de su blockchain subyacente se abrevia OMG [1]. 
Producto 
OmiseGo ofrece una billetera electrónica con un sistema de administración de pagos que le permite a uno administrar varias monedas y otros activos, como puntos de programas de lealtad [1]. Al mismo tiempo, OmiseGo proporciona una forma para que las redes de pago individuales, ya existentes, realicen transacciones entre ellas en la red OmiseGo [6]. 
OmiseGo es una plataforma independiente de divisas, lo que significa que todos los tipos de monedas pueden funcionar en la red de cadenas de bloques OmiseGo de transacciones [3, 6]. Las personas que pagan con OmiseGo pueden elegir la moneda en la que pagan y el comerciante no verá la moneda elegida [13]. Además, OmiseGo permitirá a los usuarios realizar transacciones tanto en criptomoneda como en moneda fiduciaria [25]. 
OmiseGo ofrece una plataforma alternativa a los intercambios de divisas en línea tradicionales, donde el intercambio subyace automáticamente a todas las transacciones [3]. OmiseGo le permite a uno conectar una billetera ya existente a una cadena de bloques central, sobre la cual se puede cambiar por otras criptomonedas [3]. 
Metas 
OmiseGo declara en sus materiales públicos y en su sitio web que pretende resolver los casos de uso de la banca móvil, las remesas, los puntos de fidelidad, el seguimiento de activos, las tarjetas de regalo digitales y la moneda fiduciaria tokenizada [1]. OmiseGO quiere atacar el mercado de personas no bancarizadas, que asciende a cientos de millones en Asia y en los miles de millones en todo el mundo [6]. En lugar de complementar las cuentas bancarias, OmiseGo pretende reemplazarlas por sus usuarios individuales [6]. En sus propias palabras, OmiseGo ha declarado que está tratando de "Unbank the Banked" [23]. 
Además, OmiseGo espera reemplazar los intercambios con su propio sistema de billetera [22]. OmiseGo desea permitir que cualquier persona le pague a cualquier otra persona, en cualquier forma de pago que exista ya sea en la criptomoneda o en el espacio de moneda fiat, a través del servicio a redes de pago y usuarios individuales [23]. 
OmiseGo también aspira a proporcionar una solución a lo que llama el "problema de coordinación fundamental" entre otros procesadores de pago: el hecho de que la mayoría opera en una red cerrada, dificultando las transacciones entre redes individuales [6]. Como resultado, para servir mejor a los procesadores de pagos, OmiseGo pretende convertirse en la red predeterminada para transacciones de bajo volumen y alto valor, en lugar de transacciones de gran volumen y bajo valor [6]. 
OmiseGo tuiteó un plan de hoja de ruta en octubre de 2017 [6]. El mapa de ruta incluía cuatro capas [7]. La primera capa se centró en la aceptación de pagos, la segunda capa se centró en la descentralización de las transacciones entrantes y salientes, la tercera capa se ocupó del intercambio descentralizado de activos, y la cuarta capa manejó la escalabilidad máxima de la red [7]. 
* Asesores *
*Vitalik Buterin, el fundador de Ethereum, está en la junta directiva del proyecto OmiseGo [1]. OmiseGo es uno de los tres únicos proyectos que Vitalik Buterin aconseja oficialmente* [16]. Gavin Wood, cofundador de Ethereum, y Joseph Poon, coautor del papel de la red bitcoin lightning, también están en el consejo de asesores [5]. 
En diciembre de 2017, Vitalik Buterin tuiteó que su modelo de token favorito eran tokens de juego tipo OMG [20]. Explicó que creía eso porque el token OMG no es un token de medio de intercambio, porque su token tiene un modelo de valoración claro basado en la valoración de los honorarios de transacción futuros cobrados, y porque su protocolo de prueba de participación requiere uno para ejecutar un nodo en lugar de ser completamente pasivo [20]. 
Omise 
Omise es la empresa matriz de OmiseGo [8]. Omise es un proveedor de servicios de pago popular en el sudeste de Asia [1]. La compañía ha existido desde su fundación en 2013 por Jun Hasegawa y Donnie Harinsut, con el objetivo de proporcionar un sistema de pago seguro utilizando la tecnología blockchain [19, 5]. En 2016, Omise apareció en Forbes Tailandia como una compañía "Fintech Rockstar" [16]. Omise significa "tienda" en japonés [18]. 
Años antes de que Omise lanzara el proyecto OmiseGo, Omise otorgó una subvención de 100.000 dólares al programa Ethereum Foundation Devgrant en 2015 [16]. OmiseGo también financió la creación de Raiden, una red de estilo relámpago para Ethereum [25]. 
Omise afirma que no se beneficiará directamente de la cadena de bloques OmiseGo [8]. En su lugar, planea beneficiarse de los costos de transacción reducidos y una mayor eficiencia que proporcionará una red, así como servicios tangenciales, como la consultoría [8]. 
Ubicaciones de la operación 
Omise opera en Tailandia y Japón, y planea expandirse a Singapur, Indonesia y Malasia [18]. La primera oficina de Omise no ubicada en Tailandia fue creada en Japón [16]. 
OmiseGo tiene su sede en Tailandia [4]. OmiseGO se ha beneficiado de sus orígenes en Tailandia, debido a las aspiraciones nacionales de e-pago del Ministerio de Finanzas de Tailandia de construir una economía sin efectivo [6]. Los representantes de OmiseGo se reunieron con Vitalik Buterin y el Banco Central de Tailandia en agosto de 2017 para analizar la economía tailandesa [5]. 
Tecnología 
Para construir un sistema de transacción en funcionamiento, OmiseGo tiene un intercambio descentralizado, un mecanismo de liquidez, una pasarela respaldada por activos y una red de mensajería para la orden de compensación [6]. La plataforma OMG wallet de OmiseGo se basa en la red principal de Ethereum, y la empresa trabaja en estrecha colaboración con la tecnología Ethereum [22]. 
Las transacciones de OmiseGo ocurren en tiempo real y son de igual a igual [24]. El protocolo OmiseGo está diseñado para aliviar muchas de las dificultades de transacción al interactuar entre diferentes redes de pago o formas de moneda [24]. Las fichas fiduciarias de ewallet de OmiseGo usan Ether como intermediario para el intercambio de tokens o valor [2]. 
Kit de desarrollo de software 
La primera capa de la cadena de bloques OmiseGo es la capa del Kit de desarrollo de software (SDK) de la billetera de etiqueta blanca [9]. OmiseGo SDK es de uso gratuito y OmiseGo alienta a los desarrolladores a construir en su plataforma [6]. OmiseGo SDK permite a otras compañías crear "estilos" de su plataforma de billetera, así como acceder a la red de pagos OmiseGo e intercambiar [19]. 
En diciembre de 2017, OmiseGo SKD pasó de ser alfa a ser una beta cerrada [12]. Los desarrolladores interesados ​​en participar en la versión beta pueden solicitar el acceso [12]. 
Intercambiar 
Debajo de OmiseGo SDK se encuentra la capa de intercambio descentralizado (a veces denominado DEX), que maneja el intercambio y la coincidencia de órdenes de transacción [9]. Las tarifas de transacción son recolectadas por esta capa de intercambio [9]. 
El intercambio de cadena de bloques OmiseGo permite intercambiar fichas de diferentes bloques sin usar un token de puerta de enlace [2]. OmiseGo también mantiene un libro de pedidos descentralizado y un motor de correspondencia, aunque espera que los Proveedores de Pago Electrónico individuales tengan algo de liquidez para completar pequeñas transacciones dentro de la red rápidamente [6]. 
Para facilitar los pagos en moneda cruzada, OmiseGo usa Ethereum como intermediario [6]. Por ejemplo, al enviar euros y recibir yenes, el intercambio descentralizado intercambia los euros por éter y luego intercambia el éter por yenes [6]. 
Tanto las cadenas de bloques de Ethereum como OmiseGo están involucradas en cada transacción: la cadena de bloques OmiseGo ejecuta la coincidencia de órdenes, y la cadena de bloques de Ethereum proporciona la plataforma sobre la cual se transfiere el dinero [6]. Otros proveedores de pagos electrónicos que utilizan la cadena de bloques de OmiseGo tienen su propio contrato inteligente de Ethereum para transferencias pequeñas, que pueden operar fuera de la cadena [6]. 
OmiseGo Blockchain 
OmiseGo utiliza una red de intercambio y cadena fuera de cadena líquida para su intercambio de pagos [1]. OMG comenzó como una ficha ERC-20 pero luego se transfirió a la cadena de bloques OMG después de su creación [1]. OmiseGo blockchain también puede realizar transacciones con otras blockchains, permitiendo transacciones entre redes [6]. El monedero OmiseGo y el nodo blockchain son la misma aplicación, y el blockchain OmiseGo es público y sin permiso [6, 25]. 
OmiseGO blockchain contiene los saldos de los fondos generales de cada usuario de eWallet [2]. Debido a que la billetera funciona como un intercambio de activos múltiples, la cartera de pedidos está descentralizada, y la cadena de bloques OMG contiene el motor de negociación [2]. Como resultado, cada plataforma de eWallet puede intercambiarse con otra sin requerir ninguna autoridad central de confianza [2]. 
El diseño de OMG blockchain está optimizado para crear una ejecución rápida de transacciones y la capacidad de interconectarse con otras blockchains [2]. La cadena OMG gestiona la coincidencia y la ejecución de pedidos, que luego pueden ocurrir en el blockchain de Ethereum [2]. 
OmiseGo blockchain es una cadena de bloques de prueba de estaca [2]. Su funcionamiento con un principio de prueba de participación significa que si uno guarda tokens OMG en la billetera más allá de un cierto número de tokens de umbral, uno recoge un porcentaje del total de las tarifas de transacción de red proporcional al porcentaje de tokens [6]. 
OMG blockchain también proporciona la validación del cliente ligero, o la capacidad de los nodos del cliente en la cadena para validar las transacciones sin necesidad de descargar toda la cadena [2]. Además, uno puede crear contratos inteligentes de Ethereum dependiendo del estado de los contratos inteligentes en OmiseGo blockchain [2]. 
OmiseGo no posee su blockchain [6]. Las funciones de transacción se producen parcialmente en la cadena de bloques OmiseGo y parcialmente en la cadena de bloques de Ethereum [6]. 
OmiseGo tampoco controla su estructura de tarifas de red [8]. Debido a la naturaleza descentralizada de la cadena de bloques OmiseGo, las tarifas están determinadas por el consenso de sus usuarios y operadores de nodos [8]. OmiseGo se negó a hacer afirmaciones sobre el replanteo de los montos potenciales de la tarifa antes de que la red se ejecute por completo [8]. 
Al igual que el Ethereum y otras Blockchains comunes, tanto los transactores como los validadores en la red fijan las tarifas, y finalmente encuentran una superposición dictada por la oferta y la demanda [8]. 
La estructura de tarifas crea una red que es transparente y competitiva [8]. 
Protocolo de red de plasma 
Debajo de la capa de SDK y la capa de intercambio de la cadena de bloques se encuentra la arquitectura de Plasma, un nuevo intento de lograr la escalabilidad para las transacciones de la cadena de bloques [9]. La arquitectura de plasma es una nueva construcción estilo Lightning Network que OmiseGo planea usar para mover muchas operaciones fuera de su blockchain [6]. El protocolo de red Plasma podría permitir miles de millones de actualizaciones de estado por segundo, lo que permite un alto volumen de transacciones y una alta escalabilidad [6]. OmiseGo será el primer proyecto de blockchain en utilizar el protocolo Plasma [13]. 
Para construir el blockchain de intercambio y el SDK de software para permitir transacciones antes de que finalice la capa final de Plasma, OmiseGo usa la red Cosmos (de los creadores de Tendermint) [9]. Aunque no es tan escalable como el protocolo Plasma, Cosmos proporcionó una escalabilidad suficiente para la base de usuarios actual de OmiseGo [9]. 
El plasma depende de la reformulación de los cálculos de la cadena de bloques en las funciones de MapReduce, junto con un método para crear una red de prueba de estaca, una capacidad que los creadores llaman "opcional" [10]. Los contratos inteligentes se crean en la cadena de bloques original, mientras que las transiciones de estado se aplican en una cadena de bloques primaria [10]. Esta relación padre-hijo proporciona gran parte de la escalabilidad [10]. 
En esencia, la cadena de bloques principal aún valida las transacciones, pero los nodos y las cadenas de bloques de los niños llevan a cabo las transacciones, periódicamente "actualizando" el ledger blockchain principal [11]. Las pruebas de fraude, o la lógica dentro de los contratos inteligentes, permiten a cualquier parte hacer cumplir los bloques, si los datos están disponibles [11]. Como resultado, los otros bloques de bloques de niños pueden ser validados por otros nodos [11]. 
Token OMG 
El token OMG es la base del sistema de transacciones OmiseGo [21]. En agosto de 2017, OMG se convirtió en una de las primeras dos campañas de crowdfunding de tokens ERC-20 que valoraron la distribución total de monedas por encima de los $ 1 mil millones, mientras que la otra campaña de crowdfunding para lograr esta valoración fue el proyecto Qtum [4]. La señal OMG de OmiseGo alcanzó esta marca de capitalización de mercado de $ 1 mil millones en diciembre de 2017 [21]. 
En julio de 2017, el token OMG fue valorado en $ 0,40 [20]. En agosto de 2017, el valor del token aumentó casi un 1,000% en un mes [20]. La señal OMG de OmiseGo está disponible en más de 40 intercambios de divisas diferentes [21]. Antes, una vez podía adquirir OMG a través del ICO o el lanzamiento de OMG [4, 17]. 
ICO 
En julio de 2017, la venta de tokens OMG ICO recaudó $ 25 millones, con un solo token de $ 0.27 [4]. OmiseGo había colocado un límite máximo de $ 25 millones en su oferta inicial de monedas, que se alcanzó en una venta privada [6]. Como resultado, no había ICO pública [6]. La ficha OMG de Omise originalmente estaba valorada en menos de $ 1 en el momento de la ICO, y desde entonces aumentó a más de $ 10 en diciembre de 2017 [19]. 
OmiseGo originalmente planeó recaudar $ 4 millones en ventas de su moneda OMG, pero la compañía rápidamente determinó que era un número inusualmente bajo en función de la cantidad de demanda [14]. OmiseGo declaró que culminó su ICO en un esfuerzo por ser conservador con sus fondos [14]. TechCrunch y otros medios notaron que Omise ejecutó su OmiseGo ICO "responsablemente", ya que limitó el monto del financiamiento por debajo de la demanda del mercado [14]. 
OmiseGo también limitó la venta de tokens a solo personas que se identificaron a través de firmas de corretaje, en un esfuerzo por evitar que unos pocos individuos ricos adquieran un número desproporcionado de tokens OMG [14]. OmiseGo vendió el 65.1% del número total de tokens OMG con el ICO [14]. 
Entrega por paracaídas 
OmiseGo lanzó por aire el 5% de tokens OMG en total a todas las direcciones en la cadena de bloques de Ethereum que contenía saldos superiores a 0,1 ETH [15]. El lanzamiento de la señal token OMG ocurrió el 24 de septiembre de 2017 [17]. 
OmiseGo declaró que parte de la motivación para el lanzamiento aéreo era enfatizar la importancia de devolver al ecosistema Ethereum [15]. En total, OmiseGo estimó que esto trajo unos cientos de miles de cuentas al ecosistema OMG [15]. 
El lanzamiento aéreo requirió 5,242 transacciones, abarcando 36,090 bloques, que enviaron 7,012,269.91226 OMG a 460,000 direcciones [17]. Después del lanzamiento, el equipo de OmiseGo abrió el código de lanzamiento aéreo para que otros proyectos de desarrollo pudieran usarlo [17]. 
Asociaciones y Adquisiciones 
OmiseGo se ha asociado con varias otras compañías fintech, publicitarias y bancarias [16, 6]. TrueMoney es socio y accionista de OmiseGo [16]. TrueMoney es una compañía fundada en 2003 que ofrece plataformas de pago electrónico a miles de tiendas 7-11 y se ha asociado con muchas compañías de pagos importantes, incluidas Google Pay, Mastercard y Alipay [16]. La red OmiseGo cobra a las compañías asociadas una tarifa de transacción del 3.65% [21]. 
En octubre de 2017 OmiseGo se asoció con Toppan Printing para crear una plataforma de venta de productos utilizando códigos QR impresos en material publicitario [16]. En septiembre de 2017, OmiseGo Bank of Ayudhya, un banco tailandés, invirtió $ 30 millones en OmiseGo [6]. OmiseGo también se asoció con Credit Saison, que es la tercera compañía de tarjetas de crédito en Japón [6]. 
Adquisición de Paysbuy 
En julio de 2017, Omise adquirió la empresa Fintech Paysbuy [16]. Paysbuy es una compañía de pagos fundada originalmente en Tailandia en 2004 [18]. En el momento de su adquisición en Omise, Paysbuy tenía una gran posición en el mercado en el sudeste asiático [18]. 
Cuando se adquirió, Paysbuy poseía una licencia de servicio de dinero electrónico, oficialmente conocida como una licencia de tipo C de cuenta de dinero electrónico [18]. Omise, que originalmente solo tenía una licencia de pasarela de pago electrónico, tomó posesión de la licencia, dándole la capacidad de expandir sus ofertas de pago [18]. 
Asociación McDonald's Tailandia 
En la segunda mitad de 2017, OmiseGo estableció una relación de asociación con McDonald's Thailand [6]. McDonald's trabajó con OmiseGo para probar la plataforma de pago OmiseGo en doscientos de sus Sucursales de Tailandia [23]. Además, McDonald's Thailand utiliza la plataforma Omise como portal de pago exclusivo para su sitio web y aplicación de entrega de pedidos móviles [23].




*Michinato* - y/o quien proceda * :* Muy interesado si te animases a dar una opinión...el "cuchareo" no es sencillo para usuarios "genéricos" y la verdad es que vendría de perlas alguna opinión de criterio.

Perdón por el asalto :o y gracias de antebrazo. o


----------



## azkunaveteya (6 Abr 2018)

El diamante es la clave esta noche


----------



## juli (6 Abr 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> El diamante es la clave esta noche



el BTC ?

Lo sacas por AT ?

---------- Post added 06-abr-2018 at 04:37 ----------

Entro en cerocerista a -90% de salida a mercado.

Interesante encaje de bolillos de ultramar. Caché en Partners y en Team. Por si suena la flauta...pero merece un vistazo.

Selfkey (KEY) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



*Selfkey Roadmap
2018*

*Q2*

SelfKey Wallet Alpha Public Launch
Exchanges Marketplace
Token Sale Instant KYC sign up through the SelfKey Button


*Q3*

Alpha Launch of SelfKey mobile app
Alpha Launch of SelfKey Corporate Identity Wallet desktop app
Partnership work with governments and utility providers begins
Launch Trusts, Foundations, Companies, Residencies, and Passport verticals in SelfKey desktop app


*Q4*

SelfKey roll out dedicated functionality for utility providers as Claims Issuers
Beta launch of SelfKey desktop app




*2019


Q1*

Self-service marketplace listing sign-up for Relying Parties within select verticals
Launch precious metals vertical in SelfKey apps


*Q2*

Launch digital wallets and money transmission verticals in SelfKey apps
Beta launch of SelfKey Corporate Identity Wallet, including multi-user support functionality
Q3

Introduction of the SelfKey Reputation system


*Q4*

Alpha Launch of POI proof of concept


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (6 Abr 2018)

El "Toro de Bitcoin" de Wall Street Tom Lee predice "flujo masivo" de Cripto antes del día de los impuestos
El 17 de Abril empieza a repetirse como fecha para tener en cuenta en el criptomundo.


----------



## Gurney (6 Abr 2018)

Builders of the Decentralized Web: 10 Of The Most Innovative Technologies

Enigma...


----------



## bubbler (6 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (6 Abr 2018)

Que yo recuerde, Buterin es advisor en We trust.


----------



## davitin (6 Abr 2018)

Otra vez pabajo.


----------



## bubbler (6 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (6 Abr 2018)

El percal de SELFKEY es una referencia anónima para personas fisicas y/o jurídicas ganadas empujenado su blockchain y estabecidas donde convenga a la maedida de que el KYC de rigor no dé guerra.

Resumiendo : Supervisión para rular como cripto-ente anónimo con arreglo a la ley. Evidentemente , de ENORME atractivo para ballenatos y cuentas de cierta enjundia...y siempre supervisado por un fiscalista patrio ( que en estas cosas, si te subes en marcha y te crees que todo es JAUJA, puedes acabar metido en un marrón importante ...MUY importante ).

Blockchain Startups Offer Help for SMEs

googliano :

*
La tecnología Blockchain está demostrando ser emocionante para las pequeñas y medianas empresas haciendo que las tecnologías descentralizadas sean más accesibles e innovadoras.*



Spoiler



La tecnología Blockchain está demostrando ser emocionante para las pequeñas y medianas empresas haciendo que las tecnologías descentralizadas sean más accesibles e innovadoras. Por supuesto, hay bitcoin y otras criptomonedas, que las empresas pueden aprovechar como método de pago y transacciones de consumo. Pero no son solo criptomonedas. Blockchains ahora ofrece otras tecnologías enfocadas en el negocio que permiten a las pymes hacer las cosas más rápido, mejor y con más flexibilidad.

Las Blockchains son libros criptográficos fundamentalmente seguros, inmutables y distribuidos que sirven como un mecanismo de mantenimiento de registros para la tecnología descentralizada. Si bien muchas startups basadas en blockchain se están enfocando en aplicaciones orientadas al consumidor, un buen número será útil en un entorno comercial, atendiendo B2B, B2C y otras transacciones similares.
Registro empresarial más rápido a través de identidad soberana

Establecer su negocio como una entidad legal requiere registrar la empresa como una propiedad o como su propia entidad corporativa. Esto requiere "ciudadanía" en un determinado país o soberanía, que es administrado por un gobierno. Sin embargo, algunas comunidades quisieran establecer una entidad sin tener que depender de una autoridad externa o centralizada.

La startup basada en Blockchain SelfKey tiene una solución para emprendedores y empresas que desean lanzar, ya sea en un nuevo país o en su país de origen. El concepto básico detrás de SelfKey es que la identidad se puede establecer, administrar y autenticar a través de medios criptográficos a través de blockchain. Los usuarios esencialmente tokenize sus identidades, pagando fichas clave a los notarios de confianza para autenticar y verificar sus identidades. Dicha identificación tiene privacidad y granularidad, lo que significa que los usuarios solo pueden compartir ciertos aspectos de su información, y no el paquete completo.

SelfKey funciona tanto para usuarios individuales como para empresas que desean establecer su propia identidad sin depender de una autoridad centralizada. Para las personas, establecer su identidad en un nuevo país o jurisdicción suele ser el primer paso para iniciar un nuevo negocio. La inspiración para este blockchain de gestión de identidades en realidad surgió de las frustraciones sobre el registro de empresas. En esencia, los fundadores basaron sus observaciones en cómo el proceso de conocer a su cliente era frustrante para muchas empresas que deseaban comenzar, por lo tanto, la necesidad de una solución impulsada por la tecnología.
Ciudadanía por estaca

Los empresarios individuales también pueden aprovechar el potencial de "ciudadanía por estaca" de SelfKey. Esto es quizás comparable a depositar una cierta cantidad en un banco local antes de adquirir un pase de empresario en Singapur, para tener una "estacada" antes de establecer la identidad y el negocio en la ciudad-estado.

Con SelfKey, el concepto es más o menos el mismo, ya que sus usuarios esencialmente pagarán tokens para que ellos mismos establezcan una participación, y así se vuelvan parte del ecosistema de individuos auto-soberanos identificados. El blockchain lo hace más simple y fácil, lo que reduce la fricción transaccional que implica tener que ir al banco manualmente para realizar pagos y tener la identidad validada.

Además, la administración de identidades basada en blockchain es más segura, aunque puede ser más fácil de administrar. Cambiando a un sistema de identidad autosuficiente, podría almacenar esa información en su teléfono inteligente. Podrías enviar tus datos personales o comerciales a una empresa; nadie más sabría su contenido, no los nodos de blockchain, porque los datos están encriptados.
Administre tablas privadas de capitalización y obtenga ganancias de los mercados secundarios

Otra startup que se enfoca en este aspecto de construir un negocio es CapchainX , que es una startup de blockchain que tokeniza las tablas de capitalización.

El mercado de tokens de Crypto es valioso porque acelera la liquidez en los mercados privados . Como corolario, una solución para un mercado secundario líquido responsable es la emisión de tokens respaldados por acciones reales. Esa equidad basada en la criptografía es el concepto principal detrás de CapchainX.

La compañía básicamente reemplazará los aspectos legales, regulatorios y operativos basados ​​en papel de mantener una tabla de capitalización, lo que facilita que las startups administren las acciones de su compañía. Esto puede ser particularmente útil al aceptar fondos institucionales, ya que la dilución de acciones puede ser compleja de calcular.

El mayor potencial aquí, sin embargo, es que CapchainX se puede utilizar para administrar la negociación de activos de la compañía en los mercados secundarios, dando potencial para establecer una mejor liquidez para una empresa privada al tokenizar sus acciones y ofrecerlo para la venta en el mercado secundario. Esto significa que los propios accionistas pueden usar el sistema tokenizado para comprar y vender acciones, al igual que el mercado de acciones públicas. Esto puede ayudar a mejorar la liquidez y aumentar el valor de mercado.

Los antecedentes de los fundadores se encuentran en el crowdfunding de startups. Antes de que las OIC incluso se pusieran de moda, ya estaban involucradas en la recaudación de fondos para empresas a través del crowdfunding de acciones. La atención se centra en la equidad, sin embargo, y no recaudar fondos a través de ventas simbólicas. Aquí es donde plataformas como CapchainX mejorarán la liquidez de las nuevas empresas y pequeñas empresas que necesitan financiación.
La conclusión: la tecnología Blockchain es flexible y las empresas pueden ganar

Si bien es cierto que la reciente venta de monedas y tokens podría ser similar al crecimiento similar al de una burbuja, no se puede negar la importancia que tales startups basadas en blockchain están ofreciendo tanto a usuarios individuales como comerciales: valor de aplicaciones verdaderamente descentralizadas.

Blockchains ahora también cubre una amplia variedad de industrias, desde fintech hasta insurtech, edtech y más. Esto significa que solo hay espacio para el crecimiento, y si su negocio está lidiando directamente con blockchains o criptoactivos, sentirá el impacto de una forma u otra.



Why the SelfKey Foundation is established in Mauritius

Goog :

*Por qué se establece la SelfKey Foundation en Mauricio*



Spoiler



SelfKey ha elegido establecerse como una fundación, porque las características únicas de este tipo de entidad legal están más en línea con el proyecto que las de una corporación o una sociedad de responsabilidad limitada.

La Fundación SelfKey es:

Una organización sin fines de lucro;
No tiene propietarios / accionistas;
Se ha establecido únicamente para llevar a cabo un propósito específico y no para el beneficio de ninguna persona en particular;
Proporciona para perpetuidad de propósito. 

La Fundación SelfKey no ha designado ningún beneficiario y se establece únicamente con el propósito de promover los derechos humanos y las libertades fundamentales relacionadas con la soberanía de la identidad digital.

El fundador de la SelfKey Foundation es KYC-Chain Limited, una empresa con fines de lucro constituida en Hong Kong que ha donado cierto código a la SelfKey Foundation para permitir y promover iniciativas de identidad digital autónoma.

La gestión de una Fundación recae en los miembros del Consejo, quienes tienen el deber de llevar a cabo el propósito de la fundación, tal como lo indica la carta constitutiva de la Fundación.

La Fundación está establecida en Ebene CyberCity, un grupo de Tecnología de la Información ubicado en la isla de Mauricio.
Por qué Mauricio?

Mauricio es una jurisdicción políticamente estable, altamente clasificada para la democracia y para la libertad económica y política.

Es el mayor centro financiero y empresarial internacional en la región del Océano Índico con una economía liberal fuerte, un sistema bancario de buena reputación, una amplia oferta de servicios profesionales calificados y un marco regulatorio flexible y pro empresarial que brinda confiabilidad y seguridad.

A Mauricio se lo conoce como "Isla Ethereum" y se está convirtiendo en un centro internacional para nuevas empresas de blockchain. SelfKey eligió Mauricio por las siguientes razones:
1) Sandbox regulatorio

La Licencia Regulatoria Sandbox (RSL) se lanzó en octubre de 2016 y ofrece a las empresas y nuevas empresas la oportunidad de probar productos, servicios, modelos comerciales y mecanismos de entrega innovadores en el mercado real, con consumidores reales, pero con supervisión regulatoria.

La junta de inversión de Mauricio ha anunciado públicamente su deseo de atraer startups de blockchain a Mauricio.

A diferencia de otras jurisdicciones como Suiza, el Reino Unido y Singapur, donde están destinadas a empresas que realizan actividades bancarias, la RSL en Mauricio está disponible para entidades que innovan en campos relacionados con tecnología financiera, identidades digitales, moneda digital, salud en línea, blockchain y sistemas de descentralización de la información, entre otros.

Este marco de sandbox hace de Mauricio una de las jurisdicciones más atractivas para las entidades de blockchain que buscan ser reguladas.

La SelfKey Foundation ya ha solicitado una RSL de Mauricio para poder monetizar las certificaciones de identidad emitidas por el registro de empresas de Mauricio.
2) Impuestos

En Mauricio, una Fundación de la cual el fundador no es residente está exenta del impuesto sobre el regalo y el ingreso.

Las fundaciones en Suiza NO están exentas de impuestos automáticamente y deben solicitar una exención basada en los hechos y circunstancias de la fundación.

Si tuviéramos que establecernos en Singapur, para obtener un estado libre de impuestos, tendríamos que solicitar el IRAS para el estado de Beneficencia después del registro.
3) Banca

El sector bancario en Mauricio es sólido y estable y existen diversas opciones locales e internacionales para establecer una cuenta bancaria en una institución financiera regulada en Mauricio.

La banca en Mauricio es sencilla. Varios bancos permiten la apertura de cuentas bancarias de forma remota, depósitos iniciales mínimos, tarifas bajas y cuentas multidivisas disponibles.
4) leyes de la fundación

La flexibilidad legal también ha desempeñado un papel importante, se puede establecer una fundación para un propósito específico y no para el beneficio de las personas y no se requiere una dotación inicial mínima de activos.

A modo de comparación, una fundación en Suiza se establece mediante escritura pública y requiere una contribución inicial mínima de CHF 50,000. En Panamá, el patrimonio inicial mínimo debe ser de US $ 10,000.
5) Tiempo para formar

Una fundación en Mauricio se puede configurar en un tiempo relativamente corto, solo unos pocos días para obtener todos los documentos necesarios, redactar los documentos y pasar las resoluciones necesarias con el notario público, así como las presentaciones en el registro comercial.

Aunque otras opciones, como Suiza y Panamá también proporcionan tiempos de formación relativamente rápidos, ambas jurisdicciones son impredecibles en lo que respecta a la apertura de cuentas bancarias y, en Suiza, puede ser difícil obtener la aprobación de las autoridades de supervisión para las fundaciones.
Conclusiones

Creemos que Mauricio es un entorno ideal para alojar el Ecosistema SelfKey.

Cada proyecto de blockchain tiene sus complejidades únicas y cuál es la opción más adecuada para nosotros, puede que no sea para usted. En el mercado de SelfKey puede comparar más de 10 jurisdicciones desde una perspectiva legal y regulatoria para ayudarlo a tomar una decisión informada y luego formar rápidamente una base en la jurisdicción que elija.

Si desea saber más acerca de la SelfKey Foundation y del SelfKey Ecosystem, lo invitamos a visitar nuestro sitio web oficial y leer nuestro documento técnico .

Para estar al día con las novedades y anuncios de SelfKey, puede suscribirse a nuestro boletín o seguirnos en Facebook , Twitter , Reddit o Linkedin .

Para cualquier consulta, contáctenos en nuestro grupo de Telegram , estaremos encantados de resolver cualquier duda o pregunta que pueda tener.



En fin...ahí queda. Me pirro por ver el menú de su wallet ( ya he requerido que me dejen usar la versión en chequeo ). Para más info, su BLOG , amplísimo y pormenorizado . Esta blockchain pinta magnetita pura para ballenas. 

SelfKey

y tras ésto...una reflexión : El capitalismo occidental se va a cagar en diox de haber dado un master en chanchullos a Asia...desde una producción deslocalizada, que es a día de hoy un ejército de termitas contra las necesidades de empleo en Occidente ...hasta el savoir faire en hijiniería leguleya off shore con que la castuza del mundo civilizado se lleva follando sus agencias tributarias decenios há.

El Karma es múúú kabrón. Y las regulaciones sobre la Blockchain en Occidente ya no son un elemento indispensable de adopción del medio, sino de mera consolidación en sus respectivas jurisdicciones - que tendrán que tratar con pinzas y muuuucho respeto para qe no les estalle en la puta jeta - . Este tipo de desarrollos van a provocar una sangría irrefrenable a los equilibrios económicos del primer mundo ...y usados por gente que no mueve precisamente 4 chavos. El fiat meneado en estos términos es pura gasolina global y estas distorisones, a A MERCED D UN CLICK DE PARTICULARES, eran lo que faltaba a la inestabiidad que han provocado las impresoras de los central banksters. La que pueden liar los grandes capitales occidentalitos - cuyas administraciones públicas daban por "propios" para el trinque - en Dubai, Islas mauricio, Tailandia etc con las bendiciones de sus reguladores castuzos es suavecita y tal ( ayer leí que el Hobbit se reunió con el mnistro de economía de Tailandia y el jefazo de OMISEGO para ver cómo ponen en escena la expansión de su sistema de pagos...2 particulares...con 2 cojonazox y un palo... ) .

Y por cierto...PLASMA va a ser como un misil al medio de la pared de una presa. ( PLOOOOFFFF...)

Palomitax.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2018 at 15:32 ----------




Gurney dijo:


> Builders of the Decentralized Web: 10 Of The Most Innovative Technologies
> 
> Enigma...



Sí...y Komodo, Iota, Byteball, Waves...*Y COSMOS & TENDERMINT*...sobre las que va a correr - de hecho, creo que lo está haciendo ya - OMISEGO ( hay que ponerse las pilas en el "cucharazo"/fork ése que comentaba unos posts atrás ).

Más allá del data marketplace que ya están cargando...ENIGMA tene Discovery operativo en verano , hábil para secret contracts ( lo han planteado para ir mejorándolo después pero permitiendo que los desarrolladores curren los secret contracts - y los usuarios LOS USEN - ...en lugar de espera a 2020 y soltarlo niqueláo ).

Lo dicho : No diga PLASMA...diga PLOFFFFF


----------



## juli (6 Abr 2018)

Phore Blockchain is pleased to announce that @*Panama_TJ Crypto* has joined the team as a strategic advisor. He has 12+ years of experience in marketing, finance, project management, and process improvement. Welcome to the team Panama Crypto! $PHR $BTC #masternode

Twitter


----------



## davitin (6 Abr 2018)

Omg esta aguantando la bajada, mas o menos.


----------



## juli (6 Abr 2018)

SelfKey, a Blockchain-Based Digital Identity System, Receives Mauritius Regulatory Sandbox License - Invest In Blockchain

De verdad...este video hay que verlo...menúa Bomb !!!



EL videop esta en el ink de arriba. , que no sé si está bien subido. Esa wallet es una fucking kalasnikov. La abre sobre el 11:50 .

Live Stream Interview with Selfkey Founder Edmund Lowell - YouTube

[youtube]=02c7qCR00OE&t[/youtube]




p.d. wenooo...no sé si se ve el video ( me debe faltar algún pluggin ) ...que alguien me mande un privi si se ve, plíx...

Grace mile.


----------



## sabueXo (6 Abr 2018)

TRIG

- Blog:

http://blog.blocksafe.network/

- Roadmap Q2 2018:

Roadmaps: Our Path Forward

- Han registrado una patente y algo del IOT, no se que querrá decir:

Twitter

_"Cannot wait to announce more info on the internationally issued patent we just acquired . Going to be a great year for Blocksafe !"_

Twitter

_"To clear any confusion - We ACQUIRED (100%) #Iot related multinational ( about a dozen countries) ISSUED patent which is separate from our $trig patent. More details to come"_


----------



## plus ultra (6 Abr 2018)

Diría que es un buen momento para meterse en XMR y soltar una semanita antes del fork del dia 30.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (6 Abr 2018)

George Soros Prepares to Trade Cryptocurrencies

Soros, parece que podría empezar a meter pasta en criptos. A ver si lo hace pronto!

Institutional Investors Incoming? SEC Formally Considering Bitcoin ETFs - Bitcoinist.com

Venid, venid... ⬆⬆


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (6 Abr 2018)

Soros hundió al Banco de Inglaterra, este tío viene a robarnos a todos. Malo que esa gárgola sin escrúpulos, hijo del mismísimo Belcebú, entre en el mundillo.

El mejor de los karmas sería que nos inyectara miles de millones, nos subiera todo y luego le hackearan sus claves privadas, o mejor aún las perdiera. Es una probabilidad casi imposible, lo sé, pero me gustaría.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (6 Abr 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Soros hundió al Banco de Inglaterra, este tío viene a robarnos a todos. Malo que esa gárgola sin escrúpulos, hijo del mismísimo Belcebú, entre en el mundillo.
> 
> El mejor de los karmas sería que nos inyectara miles de millones, nos subiera todo y luego le hackearan sus claves privadas, o mejor aún las perdiera. Es una probabilidad casi imposible, lo sé, pero me gustaría.



Recuerdo una entrevista en la que estaban Soros y Nelson Mandela y éste último le dijo a Soros,que qué consejo podía darle para mantener a salvo su país de gente como él .Se quedó un poco pillado, pero ésta gente tiene muchas tablas y supo salir al paso.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Abr 2018)

Por si os interesa una buena explicación del ecosistema Ardor en Español.

Ardor, Blockchain as a Service - Revisión de producto | Territorio Bitcoin

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (6 Abr 2018)

A cuenta de la Mamá Pato de Michinato.

Proof-of-Stake, Private Keys Attacks and Unforgeable Costliness the Unsung Hero

( tras leerlo, lo que me parece es que lo de achacar el mamapatismo a presstab de PIVX era aprpiado... iwal que hacerlo a Casper o cualquier otro POS, por ejemplo - cuando entonces no lo parecía - ).


----------



## plus ultra (6 Abr 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Por si os interesa una buena explicación del ecosistema Ardor en Español.
> 
> Ardor, Blockchain as a Service - Revisión de producto | Territorio Bitcoin
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Te añado una cosa,algo que muchos apuntan en su roadmap como una meta a conseguir y ARDOR ya lo tiene,la entrada de FIAT esto es una puerta de euros a el ecosistema ARDOR.

Ardorgate


A otra cosa el AMA de TUSD ha sido pospuesto al dia 20.


----------



## TequilaFandango (6 Abr 2018)

Me estoy iniciando en ésta mierda tan adictiva, después de estar observando y aprendiendo durante unos meses. 
Os recomiendo la compra o paso de vuestras mierda coins, por muy enamorados de ellas que estéis,a Verge, Stellar y Eos. 
Estamos en mercado bajista, si no vais a vender y pasar a fiat, las únicas que os van a garantizar beneficios en un mes vista son las susodichas. Razones? Bastantes, pero no voy a hacer ahora ningún tipo de exposición,porque me produce una gran pereza mental. Investigad y sabréis por qué.Ya tenéis deberes para éste finde. Luego no digáis que nadie os avisó o que no os esperabais que éstas monedas subieran.


----------



## juli (6 Abr 2018)

san_miguel dijo:


> Yo sigo viendo BTC bajista en 6000usd rebotará, bueno en 5800.. volverá a caer a 4500usd, rebotará, y volverá a lo que yo considero su suelo en 3000 usd. Todo si seguimos con esta dinámica.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Cómo ves esta última valoración ?

Un saludo.


----------



## fary (6 Abr 2018)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> Me estoy iniciando en ésta mierda tan adictiva, después de estar observando y aprendiendo durante unos meses.
> Os recomiendo la compra o paso de vuestras mierda coins, por muy enamorados de ellas que estéis,a Verge, Stellar y Eos.
> Estamos en mercado bajista, si no vais a vender y pasar a fiat, las únicas que os van a garantizar beneficios en un mes vista son las susodichas. Razones? Bastantes, pero no voy a hacer ahora ningún tipo de exposición,porque me produce una gran pereza mental. Investigad y sabréis por qué.Ya tenéis deberes para éste finde. Luego no digáis que nadie os avisó o que no os esperabais que éstas monedas subieran.



Me estoy iniciando dice el tio, y acto seguido se saca la polla, nos pone deberes y dice que le da pereza explicar los motivos...

Gran aporte, gracias y bienvenido


----------



## species8472 (7 Abr 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Llegar a 3000 pavos, más que un suelo es un reset, al menos para el 99% de los que estamos metidos en esto.
> 
> Para mi significaría que el mercado no ve el Bitcoin como el nuevo paradigma tecnológico, que es un callejón sin salida, por lo que se produciría un cambio de dirección, y posiblemente llevará a una maduración del sistema.
> 
> ...



El bitcoin bajó de 30 a 4 y de 1000 a 200 y ahí lo tienes. Queda BTC para rato


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Abr 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Ravencoin
> 
> Hay un rumor sobre el triunvirato Ravencoin-Overstock-Soros que junto con la alerta que me pego el sentido arácnido (desarrollado estos últimos meses con el malsano vicio de mirar los anuncios de nuevas monedas en Bitcointalk), han hecho que tenga un irracional optimismo hacia esta mierda de cripto.
> 
> ...



Dónde tienes tus Ravencoin? ,según coinmarketcap solo está en 2 exchanges desconocidas


----------



## juli (7 Abr 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Llegar a 3000 pavos, más que un suelo es un reset, al menos para el 99% de los que estamos metidos en esto.
> 
> Para mi significaría que el mercado no ve el Bitcoin como el nuevo paradigma tecnológico, que es un callejón sin salida, por lo que se produciría un cambio de dirección, y posiblemente llevará a una maduración del sistema.
> 
> ...



Bueno...es que una centralización más o menos encubierta con una "validación/actualización democrática" por parte de sus usuarios en su uso cotidiano no es nada descartable...en absoluto. Y a la castuza le va al pelo y la borregada posiblmente estaría encantada de la vida. Y respecto a la adopción y que este tipo de sistemas sea acogido comercialmente con éxito ...pues no implica para nada los disparates de precio con que muchas veces se asocian las criptos, pues éso puede perfectamente pertenecer a una coyuntura muy concreta ( la de "joyas escasas" ...fácilmente replicables , que es todo un contrasentido ). Yo aspiro a utilizar mis criptos y ver evolucionar el sector...pero ello puede implicar perfectamente que los yates y las putas desaparezcan de la cuación, pues son 2 cosas distintas. Otra cosa es que una blockchain en concreto se haga con una posición de mercado cercana al monopolio - que es más que probable con con tanta gentuza metida en el ajo - ...pero éso reflejaría el valor de los derechos sobre un monopolio global - o local, o sectorial - , no sobre una tecnología per sé.

Hoy mismo estaba pensando que un Ethereum pelín más avanzado Y ADOPTADO podía plantear un chantaje a las administaciones públicas...y que podía cambiar todo tal como lo conocemos hasta hoy. Y que podía ser ya o Mamá Pato...sino La Reina pato...y por supuesto, archicentralizada. No es descabellado con tanta mano sucia a su alrededor.

Por otro lado, lo de las ICO fever ya es un poco historia, no ?


----------



## species8472 (7 Abr 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> No, si no dudo que llegados a 3.000 la bajada sería imparabla... se va a la mierda sí o sí. El que en un futuro se quisiera rescatar su blockchain como algo retro sería un buen negocio, pura nostalgia.
> 
> Pero la tecnología sigue allí, no creo que se olvide en un cajón.
> 
> ...



Y otra vez lo mismo, que el bitcoin no se va a la mierda. No me cansaré de repetirlo, el bitcoin es oro digital o lo que es lo mismo, oro mejorado. Tiene abosultamente todas las características monetarias del oro además de un sistema de almacenamiento y transmisión muy mejorado. Y por lo tanto el bitcoin llegará a valer 1M de dolares, ya que aún tiene que multiplicar X100 para llegar a la capitalización mundial del oro. Y además un sistema económico creado adhoc con todas sus hijas que lo fortaleze al dotarlo de mayor utilidad.

Y hay otra prueba que me parece definitiva. El bitcoin en 2013 y 2014 yo decía que no tenía futuro por la única razón que podría no tenerlo, que lo maten. Si, que lo maten porque es aparentemente la mayor amenza al a la línea de flotación del sistema financiero internacional desde que los bancos centrales asumieron el control (riete de los soviets y los nazis). 

Pero no solo no lo matan sino que parecen legitimizarlo. Solo se me ocurren dos cosas:

-Que es una herramienta de los amos del dinero. Eso explicaría porque su fundación es anónima (es literalmente increible que no puedan saberlo). Por la razón que sea el bitcoin es parte de sus planes para cambiar el sistema financiero internacional. Eso explicaría porque los países en general más hostiles a la finanza internacional son los principales enemigos del bitcoin y porque sus principales aliados los más favorables

-Qué no hayan sabido verlo y se les vaya de las manos. En este caso doy la razón de que bajará mucho, pero matarlo ya no lo pueden matar. La última oportunidad fue el 2014, cuando quebró Mtgox y se producía la ICO de ethereum, ahí aún una acción coordinada podría haber matado el crytouniverso. Ahora ya está demasiado enraizado en la economía y muy expandido. Una persecución solo lo haría entrar en estado letárgico y servir como en sus inicios para el mercado negro esperando pacientemente una gran crisis o colapso económico social (de los que suele haber uno cada 100 años) para resurgir con más fuerza que nunca

En resumidas cuentas, la pregunta no es si va a superar el cryptouniverso con el btc a la cabeza al oro como principal reserva de valor mundial, si no cuando va a ocurrir


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Abr 2018)

Yo no sé si será desde YA, pero en todos los rebote fuertes, previamente las gacelas han entrado en pánico vendedor varios días, y aún no lo ha habido "en este suelo"...


----------



## davitin (7 Abr 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Yo no sé si será desde YA, pero en todos los rebote fuertes, previamente las gacelas han entrado en pánico vendedor varios días, y aún no lo ha habido "en este suelo"...



Y crees que lo que ha habido ya no ha sido una estampida?


----------



## juli (7 Abr 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Yo no sé si será desde YA, pero en todos los rebote fuertes, previamente las gacelas han entrado en pánico vendedor varios días, y aún no lo ha habido "en este suelo"...



Hay un suelo de "vendedores" y también unos mínimos de "creyentes" en el sector. Probablemente, la venta en masa se haya pasado ya y para seguir bajando , que no es poco posible, no haya que esperar a ese pánico vendedor, sino a la distorsión , contabilidad búlgara mediante... iwal que se utiliza para disparar el precio cuando pumpea . Aquí hay buena parte de himbersores que no están en Shitland por la pasta...o más bien no sólo por ella. Supongo que en la bolsa no se da tanto la "fé" como factor en la ecuación y al personal se la sopla bastante sacar de un banco para pasarlo a una eléctrica...o sencillamente, sacar la pasta cuando las cosas van feas.

La gente convencida lo está iwalmente de que van a entrar agentes de mercado a bajos precios y de que se recrearán las subidas...y en gran parte, no venderá. No sé mirar volúmenes...pero supongo que para vosotros será fácil comprobarlo.

Hay roadmaps en momentos clave de proyectos iwalmente claves del sector y creo que gran parte de los criptoadeptos los van a esperar con la mismísima soga al cuello si hace falta.


----------



## StalkerTlön (7 Abr 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Dónde tienes tus Ravencoin? ,según coinmarketcap solo está en 2 exchanges desconocidas



Yo pille en nanex unos pocos y va bien.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Abr 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> NIET und NIET ...
> 
> Cada dia salen 1800 bulbos del surco ( BTC )
> Bulbos que se tienen que vender , incluso hasta con la tierra puesta , para pagar los costes del minado . Los bulbos que ya se minaron
> ...



Joder chaval, cada vez que leo la mierda que escribes siento vergüenza ajena, menudo tontaco estás hecho. Eres como un puto loro, repitiendo la misma basura una y otra vez.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Abr 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Yo pille en nanex unos pocos y va bien.



La cosa es que ahí por lo que veo sólo se compra con Nano. Mucho lío comprar Eth, Nano después y ya los Ravencoin..., me parece que iré perdiendo en comisiones por el camino....


----------



## Patanegra (7 Abr 2018)

para los que dicen que el dinero institucional esta al caer, como es posible que instituciones, que tienen una obligacion legal frente a sus inversores, van a invertir en activos que en su mayoria no tienen base juridica (muchos tokens no dan derecho a nada). Eso no expone a esas instituciones a ser denunciadas por sus accionistas o inversores si sale mal la jugada?

Las instituciones van a meter pasta en mercados tan poco liquidos que mis miserables transacciones en cientos de USD mueven cotizaciones de varios puntos?

Me respondo a mi mismo: quizas una institucion pueda poner una minima parte de sus fondos en criptos para obtener mayores rentabilidades y si sale mal la jugada tienen otros activos que la mantendran a flote?


----------



## juli (7 Abr 2018)

Una ICO de XRP ?

An XRP ICO? It's On Whether Ripple Likes It or Not - CoinDesk


----------



## Luizmi (7 Abr 2018)

Guía completa de OMG en castellano, no se si se ha publicado:

Guia definitiva de OmiseGO para principiantes por J. Grandsenne


----------



## StalkerTlön (7 Abr 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> La cosa es que ahí por lo que veo sólo se compra con Nano. Mucho lío comprar Eth, Nano después y ya los Ravencoin..., me parece que iré perdiendo en comisiones por el camino....



Yo es que hago hold de Nano, es una moneda que me gusta. Desde la wallet es una pasada de rápido, te llega en 5-10 segundos a Nanex. En otros exchanges es mas lento, tarda 1 o 2 minutos.::


----------



## juli (7 Abr 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Yo es que hago hold de Nano, es una moneda que me gusta. Desde la wallet es una pasada de rápido, te llega en 5-10 segundos a Nanex. En otros exchanges es mas lento, tarda 1 o 2 minutos.::



A raíz de éso he recordado lo alucinantemente rápido que llega Stelar a Bitrex. Y sin confirmaciones ni gaitas.

Si alguien tiene una emergencia para cargar y quiere evitarse el rato de confirmaciones...a Bittrex, Stelar ( al tresto, ni idea )

Instantáneo.


----------



## StalkerTlön (7 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> A raíz de éso he recordado lo alucinantemente rápido que llega Stelar a Bitrex. Y sin confirmaciones ni gaitas.
> 
> Si alguien tiene una emergencia para cargar y quiere evitarse el rato de confirmaciones...a Bittrex, Stelar ( al tresto, ni idea )
> 
> Instantáneo.



Gracias Juli, la verdad que Stellar no lo he usado nunca, le tengo un poco de manía, pero está bien saberlo porque no todos los exchanges tienen NANO.El tema es que Stellar y Ripple van de la mano ¿no? Por lo menos tienen el mismo fundador, Jed McCaled un tipo un poco turbio que tambien estuvo en Mt.Gox ienso:
Ideológicamente prefiero Nano(antiguo Raiblocks), ya lo decia Valdeande, XRB Bueno (¿pueblo?), XRP Malo(¿banca?)....:no:
Desde luego para quien no lo haya probado NANO deberia probarlo, es flipantemente rápido y sin comisiones. Entre wallets es instantáneo y en los exchanges, pues depende un poco del día pero máximo 2 minutos y casi siempre pocos segundos. Para cuando hay FOMO y tienes prisa va genial.

Pero vamos, cada uno es cada uno y k2 una canoa

Creo que lo pusieron ya, en el video Valdeande explica la diferencia de Ripple (Stellar) y Raiblocks/NANO:

¡¡¡ XRP(Ripple)-MALO vs XRB (Raiblocks)-BUENO !!! Banca vs Pueblo - YouTube


----------



## davitin (7 Abr 2018)

Pareto esta pegando un estiron guapo, ayer estaba a 0.018 y hoy a 0.027, a ver si sube bien, que yo voy cargadito.


----------



## Nico (7 Abr 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Por si os interesa una buena explicación del ecosistema Ardor en Español.
> 
> Ardor, Blockchain as a Service - Revisión de producto | Territorio Bitcoin
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Una consulta para el Foro de criptos.

¿ Alguien conoce más a fondo ARDOR ?

No me refiero al trading sino a la parte TECNICA.

Lo que explican de Ardor es BRUTAL por sus aplicaciones potenciales y, más allá de estudiarla un poco con la información de su web quería saber si alguien ha estado viendo aspectos técnicos de la misma.

- Es real o puro "smoke and mirror" ?
- Tiene una comunidad decente o va a desaparecer en un tris tras ?

Si es cierto lo que explican en su web son la "versión soñada" de la tecnología blockchain en cuanto a su marco de aplicaciones.

En su caso:

- Qué otro proyecto similar a ARDOR a nivel de aplicaciones está dando vuelta con un nivel de seriedad y desarrollo razonable ?


----------



## davitin (7 Abr 2018)

Esto es un rebote "del que cago el moro" o es ya el bueno?


----------



## Ricardo_gs (7 Abr 2018)

pueblo bueno ::, sin leyes el pueblo seria un montón de barbaros, como paso con los bancos cuando América quito la ley regularizador glass-Steigall menos normas y leyes igual a sodoma y gomorra crediticia, sin normas el pueblo es peor que un puto banco ::, algo que decía mas bien Mike Maloney era esto, la diferencia entre dinero y divisa
Dinero: oro-plata ( no pierde valor a través del tiempo, dura milenios en circulación, transformable, utilidad fisica, ) 
Divisa (se devalúa, se pierde, es papel o bits sin valor intrínseco, Fiat-moneda papel, tokens, criptomonedas )
Lo que si es que nano es una de las mejores criptos, fácil, rápida, sin mineros, PoW anti spam, cadena de arbol

OroPlata.com - Los Secretos Ocultos Del Dinero - EP I - Divisa vs Dinero - Mike Maloney - YouTube

XRP mas bien persigue a SWIFT (manejo de cuentas Nostro-vostro y gateways), y nano busca mas al P2P contra el bitcoin en si.


----------



## plus ultra (7 Abr 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Gracias Juli, la verdad que Stellar no lo he usado nunca, le tengo un poco de manía, pero está bien saberlo porque no todos los exchanges tienen NANO.El tema es que Stellar y Ripple van de la mano ¿no? Por lo menos tienen el mismo fundador, Jed McCaled un tipo un poco turbio que tambien estuvo en Mt.Gox ienso:
> Ideológicamente prefiero Nano(antiguo Raiblocks), ya lo decia Valdeande, XRB Bueno (¿pueblo?), XRP Malo(¿banca?)....:no:
> Desde luego para quien no lo haya probado NANO deberia probarlo, es flipantemente rápido y sin comisiones. Entre wallets es instantáneo y en los exchanges, pues depende un poco del día pero máximo 2 minutos y casi siempre pocos segundos. Para cuando hay FOMO y tienes prisa va genial.
> 
> ...



A la hora de invertir se libre de hacerlo donde te de la gana pero si me permites un consejo mejor deja los principios y manias a un lado,informate mejor y si hablamos de especular me parece que te has equivocado absolutamente de mercado.

Dices:

"El tema es que Stellar y Ripple van de la mano ¿no? Por lo menos tienen el mismo fundador, Jed McCaled un tipo un poco turbio que tambien estuvo en Mt.Gox"



*NO*,te explico un poco hasta donde se,que alomejor me equivoco pero Jed McCaleb, quien creó el intercambio de bitcoin Mt.Gox dejó a Ripple en 2013 y vendió Mt.Gox en 2011 a Mark Karpeles el cual fue el responsable de lo ocurrido.

La tecnologia de XRP la tienen en pruebas muchas multinacionales entre ellas muchísimos bancos que por lo que cuentan con resultados muy satisfactorios y a XLM tenemos a nada mas y nada menos colaborando IBM no se si te sonara IBM utiliza la red Stellar para desarrollar un sistema de pago transfronterizo con algunos bancos importantes.



Y de NANO bueno...que te voy a decir que la conozco hace tiempo,tecnología DAG la misma que IOTA y BYTBALL y entre los 3 proyectos el peor,NANO rapida entre wallet si,pero saliendo de ahi tiene la similar velocidad que XRP,XLM,DASH... y muchas otras pero con menos prestaciones.

Si habia que utilizar la palabra "turbia" en el post lo mas sensato era utilizarla junto a NANO,aun a dia de hoy estando en BINANCE OKEx Kucoin y algunos otros su segundo mayor mercado es MERCATOX donde se desviaron los 170 millones de $ en NANOs robados en BITgrail,los cuales no se pueden rastrear por que en la cadena de NANO en esos momentos no grababa las fechas y horas,MERCATOX donde un dev de NANO recomienda vender en perdidas todos los NANOs y luego de tirar el precio se desdicen a las pocas horas.

PD: Se me olvidaba cuenta con que en cuanto se liberen los NANOs secuestrados en BITgrail (si se liberan) el DUMP va a ser considerable,la falta de seguridad es lo ultimo que quiere un inversor.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2018 at 18:16 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Esto es un rebote "del que cago el moro" o es ya el bueno?



Yo diria que el del moro mas bien.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Abr 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Una consulta para el Foro de criptos.
> 
> ¿ Alguien conoce más a fondo ARDOR ?
> 
> ...



es real y llevo 3 meses estado hasta los huevos para que organicen la empresa bien...

parece ser que ya van tomando las cosas algo más en serio y que quejas de la gente acerca del marketing y organización empresarial se dejan notar en el equipo gestor de ardor

aqui os dejo el link del roadmap conseguido en q1

Marketing Accomplishments: Q1 2018 | Jelurida

a ver qué tal el q2 que en teoría según roadmap es en el que aparecerán cadenas hijas que es lo que dará valor a ardor


----------



## StalkerTlön (7 Abr 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> A la hora de invertir se libre de hacerlo donde te de la gana pero si me permites un consejo mejor deja los principios y manias a un lado,informate mejor y si hablamos de especular me parece que te has equivocado absolutamente de mercado.
> 
> Dices:
> 
> ...



Gracias por el aporte, sólo comentaba lo que dice Valdeande sobre XRP y Stellar. No soy ningun experto ni fundamentalista de ninguna moneda (dinero o divisa). Creo que es bueno profundizar en lo que hay detrás de cada proyecto y entre las aportaciones de todos estaremos mas cerca. Sobre los principios creo que es bueno intentar no perderlos, o por lo menos saber por donde nos movemos, por eso se agradecen todos los comentarios. 

Ciertamente el equipo de NANO la ha cagado var¡as veces, pero no se si lo han hecho más bien por inexperiencia que premeditadamente y he leido bastante sobre el tema.Lo que comentas de Mercatox, lo recuerdo, de hecho, en cuanto pude lo saqué todo de Mercatox y de Bitgrail y por suerte no me pilló el tema de "the Bomber". 

Llevo IOTA y Byteball igualmente porque me interesa el DAG, realmente GB creo que está muy infravalorada e IOTA es claramente un valor de futuro.

Bueno, que cada uno tome sus propias decisiones. Yo intento dentro de la especulación, apostar proyectos con los que me siento cómodo, aunque a veces me pregunto si eso es posible dentro de las criptos. Pero este es el mundo en el que vivimos hoy. La alternativa, el camino de vivir totalmente fuera del sistema, del movil... el camino de la cueva. Porque es imposible una cripto no digital, ¿no? ¿o seria posible?ienso:


----------



## StalkerTlön (7 Abr 2018)

Aqui se habla sobre la velocidad de NANO:

What it means to have 7,000tps! : RaiBlocks


----------



## easyridergs (7 Abr 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Una consulta para el Foro de criptos.
> 
> ¿ Alguien conoce más a fondo ARDOR ?
> 
> ...



Yo no soy informático pero he montado un nodo de ARDOR con una raspberrypi y el funcionamiento con todas las pruebas que he hecho es impecable y todo muy rápido. El wallet es acojonante y las opciones de las child chain son la leche, yo me pierdo de las posibilidades que tiene. Si logran hacer entender a las empresas las posibilidades que otorga el ecosistema ARDOR el pelotazo es seguro. A día de hoy no creo que haya nada a ese nivel de desarrollo, ah y con portal de entrada a FIAT. Ahora lo que hace falta que lo sepan vender, la parte técnica esta más que cubierta.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo_gs (7 Abr 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, sólo comentaba lo que dice Valdeande sobre XRP y Stellar. No soy ningun experto ni fundamentalista de ninguna moneda (dinero o divisa). Creo que es bueno profundizar en lo que hay detrás de cada proyecto y entre las aportaciones de todos estaremos mas cerca. Sobre los principios creo que es bueno intentar no perderlos, o por lo menos saber por donde nos movemos, por eso se agradecen todos los comentarios.
> 
> Ciertamente el equipo de NANO la ha cagado var¡as veces, pero no se si lo han hecho más bien por inexperiencia que premeditadamente y he leido bastante sobre el tema.Lo que comentas de Mercatox, lo recuerdo, de hecho, en cuanto pude lo saqué todo de Mercatox y de Bitgrail y por suerte no me pilló el tema de "the Bomber".
> 
> ...



Yo creo que seria posible si cada unidad divisible tendría su numero de serie como con los billetes, imprimo Bitcoña 92828393 con su codigo 2D muy mono, la cadena de bloques imprime el valor y con el serie y se quedaría "off chain", al final lo que vale es el valor de la bitcoña y se destruye la serie al acabar en la wallet virtual del nuevo dueño, el problema seria las clonaciones y la calidad cutre del papel en estas, mejor me fió del banco central y el fiat ::, el bitcoin intenta cambiar la manera en que intercambiamos las divisas, pero no lo va lograr hasta que la infraestructura lo entienda hasta el mas tonto de la ciudad


----------



## StalkerTlön (7 Abr 2018)

Ricardo_gs dijo:


> Yo creo que seria posible si cada unidad divisible tendría su numero de serie como con los billetes, imprimo Bitcoña 92828393 con su codigo 2D muy mono, la cadena de bloques imprime el valor y con el serie y se quedaría "off chain", al final lo que vale es el valor de la bitcoña y se destruye la serie al acabar en la wallet virtual del nuevo dueño, el problema seria las clonaciones y la calidad cutre del papel en estas, mejor me fió del banco central y el fiat ::, el bitcoin intenta cambiar la manera en que intercambiamos las divisas, pero no lo va lograr hasta que la infraestructura lo entienda hasta el mas tonto de la ciudad



Seguro que es un utopía pero si que sería interesante pensar si realmente es posible con algun elemento físico. Algo material más que digital, hacer un tipo blockchain, monedero de papel, un aparato de cifrado mecanico, sin que necesite pasar por lo digital, o que solamente lo sea en la compra inicial de un bloque divisible o aditivo posteriormente de forma no digital ¿quien sabe? 

uff se me esta llendo la olla mucho


----------



## paketazo (7 Abr 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> es real y llevo 3 meses estado hasta los huevos para que organicen la empresa bien...
> 
> parece ser que ya van tomando las cosas algo más en serio y que quejas de la gente acerca del marketing y organización empresarial se dejan notar en el equipo gestor de ardor
> 
> ...



He mirado muy por encima el proyecto, y parece que ciertamente como comentan los compañeros puede ser una opción muy prometedora cara este 2018...tiene todo lo que tiene que tener, y lo tiene ya...solo que casi nadie lo sabe.

No estaría de mas intentar hacerse con unos miles si retorna a la zona de 3000sat 3300sat...para dejarlos ahí.

Ya digo que la salida del otro día fue muy interesante no por la subida en sí, si no por el volumen.

Lo que menos me gusta es la distribución dónde 100 direcciones manejan un buen porrón de tokens.

veremos que pasa, pero hace falta algo más que un buen proyecto a estas alturas de la película...aquí el tiempo ya no pone a cada uno en su lugar...ahora ya es cuestión de ser bueno, demostrarlo y hacerse eco de ello.

Un saludo y bien sábado noche.


----------



## davitin (8 Abr 2018)

Los anal-istas técnicos han desaparecido todos simultáneamente del hilo.

No quiero pensar mal.


----------



## paketazo (8 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Los anal-istas técnicos han desaparecido todos simultáneamente del hilo.
> 
> No quiero pensar mal.



Eso es que vamos bien...ya queda menos.

Cuando el hilo esté semi desierto durante unos días, será que ya está el terreno listo para plantar la nueva cosecha.

Mientras tanto los progresos en algunos proyectos deberían ir llegando por que aquí, con los pies en el suelo, todo es cojonudo, pero llevamos casi 10 años con BTC y el pan lo seguimos comprando con la calderilla que hay en el cenicero del coche...

Dicho esto, si en lo que queda de 2018 esto sigue sin usarse...o usándose principalmente para especular y financiar proyectos que no acaban de cuajar o aportar grandes revoluciones al ciudadano de a pie, pues poco podremos rascar.

Este 2018 deberá quedar lista la escalabilidad por la mayoría de proyectos.

La velocidad de confirmación/validación de las transacciones/intercambios...deberá tender a 0


Adopción demostrada y testada...no solo de holders viviremos.

Pasarelas Fiat/crypto/Fiat de manera amigable banca/exchanger/wallets...


Por lo que ami respecta, ya estoy hasta los huevos de libros blancos, charlas, quedadas, entrevistas de developers, roadmaps, y todo este abanico de "cosas chulas" del 2018.

¡queremos pisar sobre firme!, y sobre todo...queremos usar lo que tenemos en la mayor medida de lo posible.

Veremos si son capaces, y quienes son capaces...de momento van bien.


----------



## davitin (8 Abr 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Eso es que vamos bien...ya queda menos.
> 
> Cuando el hilo esté semi desierto durante unos días, será que ya está el terreno listo para plantar la nueva cosecha.
> 
> ...



Yo lo que quiero es pasta, y la quiero ya.


----------



## Nico (8 Abr 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> es real y llevo 3 meses estado hasta los huevos para que organicen la empresa bien...
> 
> parece ser que ya van tomando las cosas algo más en serio y que quejas de la gente acerca del marketing y organización empresarial se dejan notar en el equipo gestor de ardor
> 
> ...



===



easyridergs dijo:


> Yo no soy informático pero *he montado un nodo de ARDOR con una raspberrypi y el funcionamiento con todas las pruebas que he hecho es impecable y todo muy rápido. El wallet es acojonante y las opciones de las child chain son la leche*, yo me pierdo de las posibilidades que tiene. Si logran hacer entender a las empresas las posibilidades que otorga el ecosistema ARDOR el pelotazo es seguro. A día de hoy no creo que haya nada a ese nivel de desarrollo, ah y con portal de entrada a FIAT. Ahora lo que hace falta que lo sepan vender, la parte técnica esta más que cubierta.



===

Gracias a ambos.

Por lo que dicen entonces -y si no entiendo mal-:

1) El núcleo del sistema está operativo.

2) Las partes que funcionan están bien o muy bien (wallet, instalación de nodos).

3) Las "cadenas hijas" (child chain) NO están operativas todavía.

4) Y, parece que el equipo que lo lleva no es muy organizadito en su avance.

Qué pena porque, el planteo que hacen es formidable pero... si aún está "en papel" y no operativo no hay garantías de que realmente puedan implementarlo.

Al menos, ya ha pasado eso en muchos proyectos... promesas del cielo, saco el coin, me forro, desaparezco.

Si ARDOR consolida su modelo es una aplicación de la blockchain COMO TENDRIA QUE SER propiamente esta tecnología.

¿ Hay algo similar a ARDOR, más avanzado y consolidado ?


----------



## Patanegra (8 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Yo lo que quiero es pasta, y la quiero ya.



si tienes tanta prisa, pidele a tu empresa que te transfieran a conducir furgones blindados ::


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (8 Abr 2018)

Aprovechando que estáis hablando mucho de Nano,yo voy Hodl desde hace tiempo, me comí toda la bajada ,los tengo en Mercatox, gran exchange .El caso es que me he enterado de que hoy reparten los airdrops de Nano. Banano o algo así, en cantidad 1:10.
Si podéis ir avisando cuando os lleguen, para saber si se han olvidado o han dejado fuera a alguien. Porque teniéndolos en Mercatox, no me fío nada de que me los manden.


----------



## juli (8 Abr 2018)

Bom dia

A ver...De la ameba mononeuronal nasssía po'l culo ésta de prosegur poco se pué'sperar , y menos cuando le hayan vaciláo a costa de su clamorosa indigencia mental...asínnn que ahí se quede su neurona , incapaz del menor análisis para resetear sus memeces, atacada cual comecocos comiendo odo-odio-odio (uóko-uóko-uóko haciendo eco-eco-eco por esa inmensa bóveda vacía)...no problemo , que se meta sus bien ganados complejos y su puta bilis por el ojal...y a otra cosa.

Pero vamos que me parecen una puta sobrada algunas alusiones a quienes hayan querido, acertadamente o no, echar un cable con su AT multicolor...que entiendo "de gratix" y de wena fé ( y si alguien tiene que apuntar respetuosamente, como creo que esos aportes se han hecho, algo en sentido contrario, pues nada, encantáo de la vie...pero mientras tanto, el que escribe/desescribe desde aquí, absolutamente agradecido...iwal que a tantos otros ).

Pero como de justo no me parece ni una putísima mierda y ni siquiera que se dé y nahide lo rebata ...y además, pasar del tema, vía ignore o no, es lo más simple del mundo...pues queda dicho. Con mis 2 cents pa'l bote y de wen grado. Lo que faltaba , que alguien que intenta ayudar sin faltar se sienta siquiera mínimamente cohibido de entrar al hilo, vamos...

Va, wen domingo y suerte por ahí.


----------



## davitin (8 Abr 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> si tienes tanta prisa, pidele a tu empresa que te transfieran a conducir furgones blindados ::



A mí es que me da la risa cuando leo que alguien compra criptos por que "le gusta el proyecto".

La etapa de financiación de un proyecto es durante la ICO, una vez pasada la ICO el comprar cripto no ayuda al proyecto, el que compra criptos después de la ICO lo hace para especular, decir otra cosa son milongas para ir de guays.

---------- Post added 08-abr-2018 at 08:52 ----------




juli dijo:


> Bom dia
> 
> A ver...De la ameba mononeuronal nasssía po'l culo ésta de prosegur poco se pué'sperar , y menos cuando le hayan vaciláo a costa de su clamorosa indigencia mental...asínnn que ahí se quede su neurona , incapaz del menor análisis para resetear sus memeces, atacada cual comecocos comiendo odo-odio-odio (uóko-uóko-uóko haciendo eco-eco-eco por esa inmensa bóveda vacía)...no problemo , que se meta sus bien ganados complejos y su puta bilis por el ojal...y a otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Juli, si te conociera en persona te reventaba la cara, pero como eres una maricona que te escondes detrás de un teclado, pues te libras, maricon de mierda.

En otro orden de cosas no tienes ni puta idea de criptos, sueltas tu verborrea de mierda haciendote el guay sin tener ni zorra, con pataletas de crío de mierda cuando te llevan la contraria, y haciendo constante propaganda de las mierdas que compraste para ver si te la pumpean los cuatro infelices que te hacen caso en este hilo e intentando liar a la gente, ya no engañas a nadie, imbécil.

Encima eres tan tonto que le haces caso a comunities y multinicks como eran negro futuro, que entraba al hilo a reírse de la peña, creyendote que son foreros legítimos, ese el criterio que tienes.

Además, no me tenías en el ignore, hijo de puta mentiroso? Pues méteme ya y así no me leerás, gilipollas.

A ver si te piras y dejas de dar por el culo, no sería la primera vez que te echan a patadas de un foro, aquí lo único que haces es crear confusión e insultar.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Abr 2018)

Nico dijo:


> ===
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo has entendido bien. El ecosistema ARDOR está totalmente operativo y funcional desde ya hace un tiempo, principios de año. Las child chain, son operativas y totalmente funcionales, puedes montarte ICOs, generar participaciones de activos sobre bienes, distribución de dividendos, transacciones inteligentes (son como los smart contracts de ethereum pero simplificados para evitar errores en su programación) y más cosas, todo lo puedes montar hoy mismo sobre la child chain IGNIS. La child chain IGNIS es una cadena hija pública creada por la propia Jelurida (empresa que creó y gestiona el ecosistema ARDOR) que permite que cualquiera pueda hacer ahora mismo lo que he descrito antes. A parte de esta child chain, las empresas pueden montar child chains privadas para cubrir sus necesidades específicas o abrir una nueva línea de negocio, como es el caso de la child privada ya existente BITSWIFT. También una característica muy interesante es que puedes dar una solución basada en una child chain privada para un negocio determinado, y que el cliente final ni se entere ni tenga que saber nada sobre que está interracionando con una blockchain ya que tienes la posibilidad de montarte un front-end en el que la blockchain no aparezca para nada aunque esté allí. Además, si quieres puedes hacer que para tus clientes las transacciones sean gratuitas. Y más cosas que me dejo porque ni las llego a entender, la verdad.

La única crítica que hay sobre ARDOR es la parte de marketing, parece que no están sabiendo vender lo que tienen de manera adecuada y se está retrasando la llegada de la creación de nuevas child chains que es lo que le dará valor al ecosistema. Espero que sepan solucionar este problema, en el momento que sepan explotar lo que tienen el pelotazo será memorable.


----------



## Albertezz (8 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> A mí es que me da la risa cuando leo que alguien compra criptos por que "le gusta el proyecto".
> 
> La etapa de financiación de un proyecto es durante la ICO, una vez pasada la ICO el comprar cripto no ayuda al proyecto, el que compra criptos después de la ICO lo hace para especular, decir otra cosa son milongas para ir de guays.
> 
> ...



Jajaja vaya tela, problemas en el paraiso ????

Hace tiempo que le canté las cuarenta al retrasado de juli, que encima es lo q tu dices, no tiene ni puta idea de criptos y lo que es peor, he estado analizando mensajes suyos y del troll de clapman y está claro clarinete que son la misma persona, ambos intentando vender su mierda de PIS-VX a la gente, lol, al menos la gente por el foro se va dando cuenta del retraso que gasta.


----------



## Beatrix (8 Abr 2018)

*Los Bitcoins son para hombres: Solo el 3% de los que invierten son mujeres*

Los bitcoins son para hombres: solo el 3% de los que invierten son mujeres - management - Diario La Informacion


----------



## davitin (8 Abr 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> Jajaja vaya tela, problemas en el paraiso ????
> 
> Hace tiempo que le canté las cuarenta al retrasado de juli, que encima es lo q tu dices, no tiene ni puta idea de criptos y lo que es peor, he estado analizando mensajes suyos y del troll de clapman y está claro clarinete que son la misma persona, ambos intentando vender su mierda de PIS-VX a la gente, lol, al menos la gente por el foro se va dando cuenta del retraso que gasta.



Ahora debe estar en su casa, con el procesador de textos, escribiendo un tocho de 4 páginas exclusivamente de insultos hacia mi familia, echando espumarajos como un perro rabioso y pensando en "mudarse" a otro foro, total, ya lo han tirado de varios.


----------



## juli (8 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> A mí es que me da la risa cuando leo que alguien compra criptos por que "le gusta el proyecto".
> 
> ....



::::::::

*HOLA---
BOBO---*

( va en 2 líneas, pa'facilitar l'asimilación. Tranqui...inspira, expira..va,.ahora la segunda línea...OK, sigo - si quieres que repita, díme, eh ? - ).

Te quoteo sólo tu memez premium pa'que te pongas solito en tu sitio. Nahide como tú pa'cerlo, plímplín...eres un Rain Man de puto Óscar, te muestras como tal...y esperas qu'el mundo t'haga la ola. Cómprate una gallina pa'que te cague en la cara:XX: ...y una Casio de los chinos p'hacerte un trasplante...éso que no falte.

Y si quieres autoengañarte eskizofrenia mediante, tú mixma, MariLoli, k'es de gratix...pero tu drama es precisamente no tener a alguien como yo a 2 palmos...mano de santo.Precisamente por éso sobrepones un día al anterior gargareando tus espumarajos y culpando al mundo por que tu sunormalidá no tenga medalla...porque no te han presentáo el ticket como mereces. Ser tonto no es delito...s'arregla con humildá , agradecimiento y atención, BO-BO. Toma nota o sigue tu show en tu desgraciado petí comité...que prove gente, vive diox... ( piensa uno en tener un engendro como tú en el día a día y dan escalofríos...a que sí ?... A que a esos proves les das escalofríos, mashote ??? ). :o

Por cierto...te han quoteado y por éso leo tu mierda, pazwato. Y ahora, tu pataleta de mindundi, que tocaba en cero, coma y como un reló, hoyga... pues pareces un prota-paleto-mononeuronal de Jim Thompson , tal cual.( que no, que es broma  ...en realidá, lo que quiero es un póster tuyo saliendo a este mundo desde el culo de tu sucia madre y ser presi de tu klú de fans ).

Muérete idiota. Ahorrarás mucha vida a este mundo.

Besitos y hasta nunca, Sherlock. Te poté encima e su díapor marginar foreros y lo hago ahora por querer hacerlo de nuevo...pero ni un segundo más...que la vaina era p'agradecer trabajo donado, no para que te ahorres 100 pavos de psikiatra :no: 

---------- Post added 08-abr-2018 at 12:06 ----------




Albertezz dijo:


> Jajaja vaya tela, problemas en el paraiso ????
> 
> Hace tiempo que le canté las cuarenta al retrasado de juli, que encima es lo q tu dices, no tiene ni puta idea de criptos y lo que es peor, *he estado analizando mensajes suyos y del troll de clapman y está claro clarinete que son la misma persona...*



:8: :: :ouch: JUASSSSSSSSSSSS !!! ...Analixta habemus !!! :XX: ...Diox los cría...







Qué cojonex dejan...miguitas desde el frenopátiko a este hilo ???...Menúo rebaño... 

ah, mentirosete...ignore de cráneo, que no me voy a comer el hilo a vuestra cuenta, enigsss ??? ( ahora ya tiés klan de disminuídox resentíox - "Un imbécil siempre encuentra otro más grande que le tome por un genio" ...has leído El Quijote ? - ...pero ahora te va a faltar k te dewelvan las pelotas desde el fondo de la pista . En fin...ké putá ). :S


Te gustaría saber cuántas purples tengo - si me queda alguna - o si sigo en Phore...verdáááá', Mariconplejinex??? 

Saionara veive...


----------



## StalkerTlön (8 Abr 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Aprovechando que estáis hablando mucho de Nano,yo voy Hodl desde hace tiempo, me comí toda la bajada ��,los tengo en Mercatox, gran exchange ��.El caso es que me he enterado de que hoy reparten los airdrops de Nano. Banano o algo así, en cantidad 1:10.
> Si podéis ir avisando cuando os lleguen, para saber si se han olvidado o han dejado fuera a alguien. Porque teniéndolos en Mercatox, no me fío nada de que me los manden.



¿Pero lo de los Bananos va en serio?
A mi Mercatox me dejó en el limbo 2 veces los raiblocks durante semanas, en cuanto pude huí de ahi, no respondian a nada, ni correos ni nada. No te fíes mucho. Yo uso Kucoin, Binance y Nanex, de momento sin problema.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Abr 2018)

sal de Mercatox cagando leches


----------



## Cayo Marcio (8 Abr 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> sal de Mercatox cagando leches



Ahora estando Binance o cualquier exchange más fiable, no hay motivo para complicarse la vida.


----------



## davitin (8 Abr 2018)

Pareto ayer a 0.018, ahora mismo a 0.040.


----------



## Rauxa (8 Abr 2018)

Alguien sabe algo de la cripto de Nostrum?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (8 Abr 2018)

Yo flipo con vosotros a veces, parecéis auténticos gitanos tirando mierda y pegando machetazos sin venir a cuento porque no os gustan opiniones o informaciones que otros comparten, al menos hay gente que se pasa muchas horas mirando gráficas y tratando de sacar algo en clave, el resto que hacéis? aparte de ser una panda de gilipollas que no os crecen los pelos en los huevos, diría que no tenéis más de 20 años algunos, y mentales menos de 12.

Parece mentira que aquí quien trata de aportar sea apaleado y que el austrolopitecus que rabia quede libre .

Pedazo de retrasados, aquí todos buscamos LO MISMO.


----------



## davitin (8 Abr 2018)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Yo flipo con vosotros a veces, parecéis auténticos gitanos tirando mierda y pegando machetazos sin venir a cuento porque no os gustan opiniones o informaciones que otros comparten, al menos hay gente que se pasa muchas horas mirando gráficas y tratando de sacar algo en clave, el resto que hacéis? aparte de ser una panda de gilipollas que no os crecen los pelos en los huevos, diría que no tenéis más de 20 años algunos, y mentales menos de 12.
> 
> Parece mentira que aquí quien trata de aportar sea apaleado y que el austrolopitecus que rabia quede libre .
> 
> Pedazo de retrasados, aquí todos buscamos LO MISMO.



Di a quien te refieres o si no cállate la puta boca tú también.

Estoy hasta los cojones de que aquí se me llame de todo, quien coño os creéis que sois algunos?


----------



## davitin (8 Abr 2018)

No está trufado de troles ni nada esta mierda de hilo, al final tenía que petar por algún lado.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Abr 2018)

alguien esta en la ICO de Grain? sabeis cuando se distribuyen los token?


----------



## Pirro (8 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> No está trufado de troles ni nada esta mierda de hilo, al final tenía que petar por algún lado.



Di que sí. El hilo es una mierda, más que nada porque todavía muchos estamos lejos de ser millonarios y los muy mamones que aquí escriben no saben que pasará mañana, limitándose a especular.


----------



## davitin (8 Abr 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Di que sí. El hilo es una mierda, más que nada porque todavía muchos estamos lejos de ser millonarios y los muy mamones que aquí escriben no saben que pasará mañana, limitándose a especular.



A especular no, a reírse de la gente, a manipular y a insultar.


----------



## juli (8 Abr 2018)

Joder...esta mañana la vaina era que los ANAL-istas del AT nos habían dado paz...( éso sí, sin pensar mal y tal )...

En fin...

*edito* y además, yo mixmo no tenía que haber dicho nada ahora mixmo. Punto y aparte.


----------



## Esflinter (8 Abr 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado ...
> Resulta que estaba durmiendo , nah ...lo que hacen los mamiferos ( y tambien los reptiles ) cuando no estan en burbuja ...
> y recibe una alerta de movil : clapham , un idolatra te ha llamado pecador
> El clapham se puso lila del cabreo ...fue al hilo y puso al idolatra
> ...



Clapham no te hace caso ni tu puta madre, deja ya de escribir como un asperger esquizoide


----------



## Ethan20 (8 Abr 2018)

Vamos a quitar hierro un poco al asunto. Desconectemos un poco.

clapham de verdad crees que la tierra es plana?:fiufiu:


----------



## juli (8 Abr 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Vamos a quitar hierro un poco al asunto. Desconectemos un poco.
> 
> clapham de verdad crees que la tierra es plana?:fiufiu:



Ethan, estás nominado para salir de la casa. :: 

___________________________________________________

Bitcoin Green . 5 pavos y Mnodes en pro del ecosistema y tal y tal.

Supongo que otro fork de BTC. Joder cómo huele ya.


----------



## paketazo (8 Abr 2018)

Vaya, si hubiera pasado antes por el hilo os hubiera dicho la clave para haceros ricos...


si es muy sencillo, mirad, solo necesitáis minar con esto:

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://www.dailybulletin.com.au/images/model.jpg

España es diferente...no cabe duda.


----------



## Divad (9 Abr 2018)

A los maestros del holding sed pacientes, si no nos mandan a la mierda a todos seréis recompensados 



Spoiler



buenas de nuevo burbujarras! no me he podido resistir al marujeo ::

Davitin si quieres pasta te tienes que poner a surfear :: aunque tengas tus huevos y tu ano depositados en criptolandia no te queda otra que surfear si el mercado está bajista y ojo, no es fácil porque tienes que acertar en la mierda que metes chapas y salirte en corto porque las subidas no son las mismas que los buenos tiempos de diciembre. Si tienes tiempo para dedicarle a ver OB (bots marcando soportes y techos), gráficas y el historial de comercio c/v aprenderás a saber cuando meterle chapas y cuando salirte.

No tiene ningún sentido la pataleta que has montado si haces hold... ya que irte de rave te cuesta. Igual no te das cuenta pero eres tu quien está faltando el respeto a los demás por depositar su grano de arena aquí en beneficio de todos. Si quieres ver rayas, haz una captura de cualquier mierda que veas y ponte a dibujarle rayas y luego compartes tus impresiones... Si tuviéramos todos la bola de cristal no estaríamos aquí y ni mucho menos aconsejando a nadie 

Antes de aprender a jugar al nuevo juego te recomendaría que desbloquearas el nivel dios que duerme dentro de uno mismo.


Spoiler









"Te advierto, quienquiera que fueres tú, que deseas sondear los arcanos de la naturaleza, que si no hallas dentro de ti mismo aquello que buscas, tampoco podrás hallarlo fuera. Si tú ignoras las excelencias de tu propia casa, ¿cómo pretendes encontrar otras excelencias? En ti se halla oculto el Tesoro de los Tesoros. Hombre, conócete a ti mismo y conocerás el universo y a los dioses". - Templo de Apolo



De lo contrario uno va como una veleta...



Las buenas mierdas se encuentran ligadas a las plataformas (eth,qtum,neo,...) y cuanto más cerca de 0 mejor 8:


----------



## davitin (9 Abr 2018)

Divad dijo:


> A los maestros del holding sed pacientes, si no nos mandan a la mierda a todos seréis recompensados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Divad, gracias por los consejos sobre el Surfeo, la verdad es que no me animo por que tengo poco tiempo, pero le quiero meter mano al tema.

Volviendo a lo del mal rollo de hoy...yo solo dije que los analistas habían desaparecido todos a la vez, dando a entender que podían ser multinicks, solo dije eso...y luego parece que hay gente que se ha sentido ofendida por que he dicho que yo hago esto por dinero...acto seguido, se me echó al cuello "el Juli", como siempre insultando y llamándome simio, no es la primera vez, y al poco a empezado a entrar al trapo una piara de individuos con los que nunca me había metido todos insultandome de forma más o menos velada.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Y crees que lo que ha habido ya no ha sido una estampida?




Y crees que una caída de un 66% se para en un suelo de unos días. Las caídas de explosiones, en su recuperación no suelen ser en suelo.

Yo CREO que si vamos a subir de verdad, no un 10%, antes percuten a la gente que está comprando en este suelo tranquilo.



Mira el LTC lo que pasó el día (hace unos días) que parecia que rompía directriz, y dónde estaba esa vela horas antes del cierre. Y lo que paso desde esas horas hasta el fin del día siguiente.


----------



## Nico (9 Abr 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> No lo has entendido bien. El ecosistema ARDOR está totalmente operativo y funcional desde ya hace un tiempo, principios de año. Las child chain, son operativas y totalmente funcionales, puedes montarte ICOs, generar participaciones de activos sobre bienes, distribución de dividendos, transacciones inteligentes (son como los smart contracts de ethereum pero simplificados para evitar errores en su programación) y más cosas, todo lo puedes montar hoy mismo sobre la child chain IGNIS.
> La child chain IGNIS es una cadena hija pública creada por la propia Jelurida (empresa que creó y gestiona el ecosistema ARDOR) que permite que cualquiera pueda hacer ahora mismo lo que he descrito antes. A parte de esta child chain, las empresas pueden montar child chains privadas para cubrir sus necesidades específicas o abrir una nueva línea de negocio, como es el caso de la child privada ya existente BITSWIFT. También una característica muy interesante es que puedes dar una solución basada en una child chain privada para un negocio determinado, y que el cliente final ni se entere ni tenga que saber nada sobre que está interracionando con una blockchain ya que tienes la posibilidad de montarte un front-end en el que la blockchain no aparezca para nada aunque esté allí.
> 
> Además, si quieres puedes hacer que para tus clientes las transacciones sean gratuitas. Y más cosas que me dejo porque ni las llego a entender, la verdad.
> ...



Gracias easyridergs !

Había visto la child chain de IGNIS pero entendí que era un desarrollo de la propia Jelurida para atender un caso puntual (creo que en Suiza) y como modelo para pruebas y demostraciones pero que aún no se podían crear por parte de terceros interesados.

Por lo demás, lo que comentas está más o menos indicado en las noticias y descripciones -y es lo interesante del caso- pero no encontraba opciones del tipo "instale su child chain" sino "_contacte con Jelurida para analizar su caso_".

En todo caso mi consulta en el foro iba de la mano de saber si alguno de los participantes, con un perfil más o menos técnico, estaba trabajando con esta blockchain en particular porque me interesaba contactar con él para un tema específico.

Ya que incluyo este post para agradecerte el comentario aprovecho para *REITERAR claramente el pedido*.

Si alguien con conocimientos técnicos adecuados trabaja con esta blockchain (instala nodos, wallets, sabe configurarla y demás) le agradecería que se contacte conmigo por privado.


----------



## Divad (9 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Hola Divad, gracias por los consejos sobre el Surfeo, la verdad es que no me animo por que tengo poco tiempo, pero le quiero meter mano al tema.
> 
> Volviendo a lo del mal rollo de hoy...yo solo dije que los analistas habían desaparecido todos a la vez, dando a entender que podían ser multinicks, solo dije eso...y luego parece que hay gente que se ha sentido ofendida por que he dicho que yo hago esto por dinero...acto seguido, se me echó al cuello "el Juli", como siempre insultando y llamándome simio, no es la primera vez, y al poco a empezado a entrar al trapo una piara de individuos con los que nunca me había metido todos insultandome de forma más o menos velada.



Al igual que dices que no surfeas por falta de tiempo hay otras personas que dedican su tiempo para lo que le salga de las pelotas/ovarios. Estando en un foro público compartiendo información para reventar el nuevo juego 8: lo menos que se puede esperar uno es ver a una persona salir con el látigo pidiendo explicaciones y pedir el manual para ganar dinero... menuda show 8::: La ausencia de las personas no justifica a ser juzgado y ni mucho menos a sentirse con la responsabilidad de tener que dar explicaciones si el juego manipulado sube o baja.

Todo es más divertido si te imaginas dioses haciendo porras sobre que mierda es la siguiente en pegarse la fiesta y como posicionar las ventas (fraccionas las chapas o all-ín) según los bots de referencia [si el cmc es bajista salirse en corto, siendo lateral o alcista con ponerse antes del bot tienes el 100% garantizado 8: lo divertido es cuando se marca un 300%, 600%... y te cagas en todos los hold :XX: para eso está la opción fraccionar  ] 

No tengo ni idea si vamos a tener una subida progresiva o palos verticales. Para surfear lo ideal es lo primero, mientras que para los hold sería una tortura y ellos son los que desean los palos verdes en todas las realidades paralelas :XX: (tenemos la opción de dejarlas correr (hold) o cobrar en x valor). Habría que tener en cuenta que como es arriba es abajo y como es abajo es arriba por lo que el palo vertical será de la misma proporción y esto sería una locura para el sistema ya que sería reventando por los locos de la rave 8::Baile::XX: 

Disfrutad cabrones! :Baile:


----------



## juli (9 Abr 2018)

*anarquista*

Que se ven cientos de truños es evidente a más no poder,ok, pero...algo sobre la "necesaria" criba tantas veces comentada, la escalabilidad, la capacidad de transmisión entre bloques, los atomics swaps, etc. :

Si esa capacidad de transmisión se da en condiciones, la criba "necesaria" ya no lo sería. Para qué vas a degollar a nahide y renunciar a su colaboración, si con él, la sinergia es mayor...y al final la pastuki acaba donde debe ?

Mientras los monstruos del sector se hagan con la Posición de Mercado pertinente en un estadio poco más que embrionario, para qué negarle a nahide que empuje tu camión , hoy sin gasofa ?

De hecho, y aunque cada día HASTA HOY nos levantamos con la misma certeza de que PLASMA son los padres...esa es la INMENSA diferencia de EThereum sobre el resto y la verdadera dimensión de su "amenaza" en Shitland.

La escalabilidá no es , o puede no ser - y al resto de sectores me remito - sólo capacidá de comunicación y expansión...sino de succión en la dirección precisa.

---------- Post added 09-abr-2018 at 07:56 ----------




azkunaveteya dijo:


> Y crees que una caída de un 66% se para en un suelo de unos días. Las caídas de explosiones, en su recuperación no suelen ser en suelo.



Plasma, Lightning Networks...incluso propuestas como la de Ardor como detonantes. Las "rayas" te lo contarán después...y al milímetro.

Palomitax.


----------



## Oira (9 Abr 2018)

Para los que preguntais por el AT, todos los analistas que sigo coinciden en que el Bitcoin seguirá bajista al menos durante meses y hará nuevos mínimos. Las previsiones de SanMiguel siguen vigentes.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (9 Abr 2018)

Rockefeller


Venrock, the official venture capital arm of the Rockefeller family, has partnered with crypto investment group Coinfund to support cryptocurrency and Blockchain business innovation, Fortune reported April 6.

Coinfund has recently added token-based financial services platform Coinlist, a spinoff of startup connection website AngelList, to the number of projects that it backs. Coinfund is also known for backing chat messenger app Kik, which raised almost $100 mln in the Initial Coin Offering (ICO) of its Kin token last fall. Fortune notes that Venrock and Coinfund met through their mutual investment in the live video streaming app maker YouNow.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Abr 2018)

Vaya que se confirma lo que sospechaba...y es que desde que se metio en el negocio JP Morgan y toda la Wallstreet-lerada esto se podía convertir en el robo del milenio...lateral-bajista en 2018...y 19,20,21,22...como con el horoh...:...pues nada, comenzad a preparad el testamento para legarlo a hijos, nietos, sobrinos, amantes, perros, gatos, minerales, plantas, bicicletas...porque esto en caso de que vuelva a subir, no lo veremos nosotros...8:


----------



## davitin (9 Abr 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Vaya que se confirma lo que sospechaba...y es que desde que se metio en el negocio JP Morgan y toda la Wallstreet-lerada esto se podía convertir en el robo del milenio...lateral-bajista en 2018...y 19,20,21,22...como con el horoh...:...pues nada, comenzad a preparad el testamento para legarlo a hijos, nietos, sobrinos, amantes, perros, gatos, minerales, plantas, bicicletas...porque esto en caso de que vuelva a subir, no lo veremos nosotros...8:



Y que ganan ellos dejandolo lateral bajista durante años?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Y que ganan ellos dejandolo lateral bajista durante años?



van marraneando con metes-sacas y obteniendo pasta haciendo scalping...con eso aburren al inversor minorista y humilde (nosotros) para que vendan...y de cuando en cuando suben el valor artificialmente pa'arriba para pescar incautos...y asi se pueden estar años...si te fijas, bitcoin esta siguiendo el mismo proceso que el oro...calcado...boom entre 2010-2011 y cotización en 1.990 $/oz. y luego lleva años de lateralidad y aburreovejismo...que si sube un poquito, que si baja, que si ralentiza, lateralidad, hibernación...y estamos en 2018 y no es capaz de romper los 1.400 $/oz. con el panorama que hay...Bitcoin lanzo el anzuelo en 2017, y picarón un montón de bancos de peces...y estamos en 2018 con visos de aburrimiento...a ver que opinan gente más preparada que Yo, pero sin tener NPI veo que va a seguir el mismo camino que el Au...:


----------



## bubbler (9 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## plus ultra (9 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Y que ganan ellos dejandolo lateral bajista durante años?



Pues que los que a su lado somos cuatro desgraciados economicamente,salgamos por aburrimiento falta de liquidez o de confianza,entonces ellos que han acaparado a precios de risa hacen del producto algo necesario y/o valioso a ojos del mercado y ellos venden muy,muy caro o simplemente se lo quedan como activo,por que? pues como el que tiene oro,diamantes o un cuadro,tu venderias como loco para comprarte el pan,un coche...a ellos no les hace falta.


----------



## bubbler (9 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Abr 2018)

Yo voy a seguir en HOLD...no me queda otra, ya que si vendo ahora pierdo pasta...y de paciencia ya tengo ya...llevo en Hold con el oro desde 2010...pero ya me lo dejo para jubilarme...quien sabe, tal vez los IOTAS que tengo, también me sirvan para sacarme unas perrillas si sube...:


----------



## davitin (9 Abr 2018)

Parece que le han dado otro arreon...y lo estan volviendo a bajar.


----------



## casera (9 Abr 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> van marraneando con metes-sacas y obteniendo pasta haciendo scalping...con eso aburren al inversor minorista y humilde (nosotros) para que vendan...y de cuando en cuando suben el valor artificialmente pa'arriba para pescar incautos...y asi se pueden estar años...si te fijas, bitcoin esta siguiendo el mismo proceso que el oro...calcado...boom entre 2010-2011 y cotización en 1.990 $/oz. y luego lleva años de lateralidad y aburreovejismo...que si sube un poquito, que si baja, que si ralentiza, lateralidad, hibernación...y estamos en 2018 y no es capaz de romper los 1.400 $/oz. con el panorama que hay...Bitcoin lanzo el anzuelo en 2017, y picarón un montón de bancos de peces...y estamos en 2018 con visos de aburrimiento...a ver que opinan gente más preparada que Yo, pero sin tener NPI veo que va a seguir el mismo camino que el Au...:





Practicamente imposible. Probabilidad cercana a 0. Comparar el oro con el bitcoin es como comparar la radio con internet. 

Es imposible detener la implantacion de una tecnologia tan nueva y tan propensa a ser de alta demanda en los proximos meses. Sobreestimas la parte de reserva de valor, y te olvidas de la parte de tecnologia rompedora de aplicacion inmediata.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Abr 2018)

Veremos como evoluciona la cosa...pero me temo que será asi...


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Abr 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Gracias easyridergs !
> 
> Había visto la child chain de IGNIS pero entendí que era un desarrollo de la propia Jelurida para atender un caso puntual (creo que en Suiza) y como modelo para pruebas y demostraciones pero que aún no se podían crear por parte de terceros interesados.
> 
> ...



crear una childchain vale dinero... tienes que pagar fees a jelurida..a cambio tienes soporte completo y de por vida con Jelurida


----------



## juli (9 Abr 2018)

casera dijo:


> Practicamente imposible. Probabilidad cercana a 0. Comparar el oro con el bitcoin es como comparar la radio con internet.
> 
> Es imposible detener la implantacion de una tecnologia tan nueva y tan propensa a ser de alta demanda en los proximos meses. Sobreestimas la parte de reserva de valor, y te olvidas de la parte de tecnologia rompedora de aplicacion inmediata.



Ojo, una cosa es la adopción...y otra, cómo se refleje en el precio.

Por ejemplo, y especialmente en caso de BTC , establecer paralelismos con las rabiosas cotizaciones/revalorizaciones vistas anteriormente ,puede ser muy aventurado y además en un tiempo en que muchísimas de las alternativas eran humo y quimeras.

Que la Castuza de walestrí además , tenga su incidencia sobre los precios ( y en qué sentido ) , otro factor a considerar.

Iwalmente, si el uso real que tanto reclamamos triunfa...cómo cotizará ese USO REAL , eliminando el factor "especulación" , en la manera de comprar criptos ?


----------



## Kukulkam (9 Abr 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> APEX,* ELASTOS *ONTOLOGY y NEX , los cuatro ases de la baraja



Alguno entró en ont? A mi se me escapó, pero conozco a uno que le cayeron 1000 ont en el airdrop gratis, apex tengo mis 13000, que fue el máximo de compra ,10 Neos.
NEX, soy un negado para los sorteos
ELASTOS, viene de la ico que estuvo avisada ,ratio 1 Neo 10 ela, tocando casi la paridad y no dudeis de que será top 20 al menos , acaba de cerrar trato con el mayor fabricante de coches chino, SAIC motors, que a nosotros no nos dice nada , pero es mayor que BMW, cosas de chinos.....nos van a jalar

Pd, los apex fueron presale, en la crwod no pude entrar, era 1 neo 1000 cpx


----------



## easyridergs (9 Abr 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Gracias easyridergs !
> 
> Había visto la child chain de IGNIS pero entendí que era un desarrollo de la propia Jelurida para atender un caso puntual (creo que en Suiza) y como modelo para pruebas y demostraciones pero que aún no se podían crear por parte de terceros interesados.
> 
> ...



Según lo que quieras hacer te puedes apañar de sobras con IGNIS, sino es algo muy específico no te hace falta crear una nueva.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kukulkam (9 Abr 2018)

Wanchain, caramelo caramelo caramelo dame caramelo, la espero en 1'5/2$ pero no hay manera, paciencia...
Mybit, a precio mitad de ico casi
Taas, barateon
Enigmas, protocolo masivo, accumulation & hold
Tky, cerocerista a punto de despegar
.
.
.


Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oira (9 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Clara señal para comprar.



Si, para comprar... dentro de unos meses. Así compramos más con menos.

---------- Post added 09-abr-2018 at 16:07 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Yo voy a seguir en HOLD...no me queda otra, ya que si vendo ahora pierdo pasta...y de paciencia ya tengo ya...llevo en Hold con el oro desde 2010...pero ya me lo dejo para jubilarme...quien sabe, tal vez los IOTAS que tengo, también me sirvan para sacarme unas perrillas si sube...:



El oro ya es alcista. No tiene la volatilidad de las criptos, así que nadie se va a hacer rico comprando unas onzas, pero va a dar beneficios.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (9 Abr 2018)

Y ésto porrrrrrr qué ?


----------



## matias331 (9 Abr 2018)

casera dijo:


> Practicamente imposible. Probabilidad cercana a 0. Comparar el oro con el bitcoin es como comparar la radio con internet.
> 
> Es imposible detener la implantacion de una tecnologia tan nueva y tan propensa a ser de alta demanda en los proximos meses. Sobreestimas la parte de reserva de valor, y te olvidas de la parte de tecnologia rompedora de aplicacion inmediata.



Leí noticias de la posible implantación de moneda Ruso/China con respaldo en Oro real.........esto acabaría con el dolar y dispararía el valor del oro....ademas creo que Rusos y Chinos tendrán en cuenta las ventajas de las cripto, así que si quieren tener éxito, deberían incorporarlas, incluso ventajas recortadas serian suficientes, porque lo que se busca en el escenario venidero es garantía de valor mas que anonimato....

Por otro lado las cripto actuales, son rompedoras como mencionas, pero tienen un flanco muy débil, "dependen de la tecnología", sin computadoras o Internet no son nada, en un escenario movido como el que viene, no es seguro depender de la tecnología....


----------



## plus ultra (9 Abr 2018)

matias331 dijo:


> Por otro lado las cripto actuales, son rompedoras como mencionas, pero tienen un flanco muy débil, "dependen de la tecnología", sin computadoras o Internet no son nada, en un escenario movido como el que viene, no es seguro depender de la tecnología....




:: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: ::

He tenido muchas conversaciones sobre temas tecnológicos y siempre llega el momento en que uno salta con el y si eso falla? y si los satélites gps fallan? y si falla internet? y si falla... vivimos en una época en la que si la red falla tu ultimo problema va a ser lo que piensas,por mucho dinero que tengas dudo que puedas hacer mucho uso de el,dejarían de funcionar transacciones bancarias,cajeros,aeropuertos,correos,bases de datos de hospitales,policia,gobiernos...un completo caos.

A dia de hoy eso es absolutamente irrelevante en un tema como el que nos trae,creo que directamente no tiene lugar,es un punto de vista interesante pero lo veo mejor tratarlo mas directamente en un tema de survivalistas,supervivencia urbana... que en uno de especulación para altcoin.



Parece ser que no solo los rockefeller están en el ajo,yo de todas formas no haria a estas "filtraciones" mucho caso,si nos hemos enterado ha sido por que ellos lo han querido y seguramente con un propósito a partir de ahi cada uno que saque sus propias teorias,todo lo relacionado con estos nombres hay que cogerlo con pinzas,yo sigo creyendo en la tecnología y sigo para adelante.

Bitcoin: Las cripto entran en el radar de Rockefeller, Soros y Rothschild tras la corrección


----------



## alea (9 Abr 2018)

Colaboración entre blockchain y economía real, mas de estas son lo que hace falta, no? 

CargoX | Blockchain startup CargoX signs a major partnership with European logistics giant Milsped

Aparte de avances y buenas noticias en las tops, claro. Saludos.


----------



## Gurney (10 Abr 2018)

Nuevo roadmap de TRIG.

Roadmaps: Our Path Forward


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (10 Abr 2018)

Perdón por el offtopic

Nuevo nombre de equipo


Gracias a tod@s.


----------



## davitin (10 Abr 2018)

Parece que algunas coins tratan de despegarse de Bitcoin...de las que yo tengo, Neo a 50$ y pareto a 0.06 (subidón), iot chain también parece que está reaccionando.


----------



## Kukulkam (10 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Parece que algunas coins tratan de despegarse de Bitcoin...de las que yo tengo, Neo a 50$ y pareto a 0.06 (subidón), iot chain también parece que está reaccionando.



La dominancia BTC comienza a bajar de nuevo, las alts recuperan posiciones, este arreon me da la impresión que va a durar hasta agosto /sept ,si el marketcap total dobla iremos consolidando nuestras colecciones de ceros en el blockfolio

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (10 Abr 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> La dominancia BTC comienza a bajar de nuevo, las alts recuperan posiciones, este arreon me da la impresión que va a durar hasta agosto /sept ,si el marketcap total dobla iremos consolidando nuestras colecciones de ceros en el blockfolio
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Weno...a rartos parece que la wardia ethérea se estuviese poniendo las pilas...pero sin el paso de enjundia, Plasma...lo normal es que fuese un meneo cosmético que así orientado, provoque una dominancia menor de BTC...pero por el puro perfil del minipump.

Aquí los proyectos "con fundamento" y encrucijadas calentitas siguen en stand by..o sea que fuelle en Shitland, poquto.Todo ok, pero aunque subiese 100.000 kilos, en "cripto-embriones" , personalmente no lo vería un movimiento estructural ...y hasta me daría más miedo que otra cosa a punto del enésimo drenaje que se embuche el 10/20% de rigor. Paretos o Bancas no van a voltear la ruina en Shitland. 

Otra cosa sería que el Hobbit saliese a la palestra con la ampliación de potencia e su plataforma de una vez...pero me da que no nos queda ná por ver y sigue tocando paciencia.


*Oxtópik :* Titanium Bike ( vaya panda de txirrindularis k hay suelta en Shitland, por cierto...  )

---------- Post added 10-abr-2018 at 19:47 ----------

ENIGMA'S tochaco.Pero *muy* interesante. Creo. Tiki...tiki...tiki...no paran.

Building On-chain Reputation

Cañí :

*Construyendo reputación en cadena.*

Google Translate


----------



## Patanegra (10 Abr 2018)

lo siento por el fud, pero me gustaria saber vuestra opinion sobre sto que escribio un tio en reddit:

he GDPR is the General Data Protection Regulation, which is the new EU privacy and data protection law, which becomes enforced on 25 May 2018.

This law has some serious implications for the entire software industry. Including blockchain projects.

Requirements include, amongst many, many others: Having a contract, which must cover specific edge cases, with all data processors and data controllers, and deleting personal data upon request, when you no longer need to process it. Both of which are hard on anonymous append-only blockchains.

Assuming a pragmatic reading of the law: Running blockchain nodes for Ethereum, and all likewise distributed application/data storage systems will be a violation of the GDPR. Even if private individuals do so.

Assuming a by-the-letter reading of the law: Running any blockchain node, including just cryptocurrencies like Bitcoin, will be a violation of the GDPR.

The main problem being that pretty much every blockchain project has taken a "LALALALA I CAN'T HEAR YOU THIS IS FINE" approach to dealing with the problem, completely ignoring the GDPR. This will result in a LOT of projects eating shit because they didn't prepare.


----------



## juli (10 Abr 2018)

Frente a la identidad ANÓNIMA - que no seudónima - de ENIGMA ó SELFKEY ...las agencias de sabuesos estatales, cada vez con más recursos para piear al ciptousuario ( la principal, vincular decenas, cientos idTX o addresses a KYC concretos que , en medio de ese mogollón de movimientos pasen por un exchange o culuier otra pasarela que requiera ese standard...con lo que la blockchain no sólo no sería discreción, sino una herramienta TOTAL para trincar movimientos en cascada de los usuarios pasando que cnvertiría el presunto "velo" de las criptos - hace tiempo sólidamente desautorzado - en un HoneyPot de libro. ).

New


*Cañí : *

*La nueva herramienta "Know-Your-Transaction" permite una mejor investigación de Blockchain *

Traductor de Google




*@Patanegra.*

La castuza que te quite...te dará la solución. Hagan juego.

*Por cierto...que van a hacer prohibiendo ejecutar NODOS ??? QUE las Islas Mauricio , por ejemplo, se forren montando centros globales de minería ? ( o que ellos mismos vayan a hacerlo debidamente encubiertos en propuestas empresariales privadas para centralizar el mantenimiento de la ETH que ponen por ejmplo ? - o el mismísimo BTC - )

QUién ha mantenido desde el último tercio del Siglo XX las Offshores como la hucha del cerdito del Rey Midas ? El Lobby de los albañiles de Cuenca o de los parados de Baja Sajonia ??? :bla: :bla:

Nodos valaidando en país permisivo + ENIGMA's secret contracts = KK de la vaka.


----------



## Patanegra (10 Abr 2018)

Juli, que te parece esta manera de anonimizar que escribio uno en reddit?

Make sure to keep your IP masked through some method such as VPN, TOR, whatever. Step 1: Buy BTC on Coinbase. Pay your taxes on this tx. Step 2: Setup a dummy binance account. Step 3: Send the BTC to binance and sell all of it into Monero. Pay your taxes on this one to. Step 4: Send the Monero to a Monero wallet. The IRS will be able to track this move, but not the move back out of the wallet as Monero transactions are untraceable and private in every way(the move from binance to the wallet is still traceable since Binance has data on you). Step 5: Set up your actual trading Binance account, and move the monero from the wallet into this new Binance account. This transaction will be completely and totally anonymous, meaning you will be able to credit your binance account with completely untraced funds, which means you can then: Step 6: Liquidate the monero back into bitcoin and start trading. Voila. You can go in the other direction to get back to USD but of course once you liquidate to USD you will need to pay taxes on that new money(but not any of the hundreds of transactions you made trading which the IRS has no right to!). My preference is to just deal with my profits in terms of mBTC and not worry too much about USD until I need to. You are not some kind of societal scumbag for doing this, the IRS has no right to tax every tx you do that is completely bogus and it will be changed after it fails miserably this year. My strats cannot afford to pay some bullshit fee for to the IRS for every tx I do, so I'm just not going to. Come what may. That said, I have no problem paying my fair share to the country -- but that should come in the form of capital gains via liquidated crypto rather than this downright theft.


----------



## plus ultra (10 Abr 2018)

BITTREX tiene nuevo diseño web y ya permite el registro sin restricciones.

Tirando lineas a lo loco ya que no se gran cosa de AT algunas shit diría que han roto tendencia bajista y algunas top las tenemos a precios pre-pump de finales de 2017 DASH por ejemplo la tenemos en precios de noviembre si me tuviera que decantar por una seria por esta si todo baja mas, tanto por proyecto como por cotización creo que seria en la que menos perderíamos si seguimos bajando y si sube, por fundamentales es una de las que mas posibilidades le veo.


----------



## juli (10 Abr 2018)

Patanegra

Teóricamente , este Q2, en la nueva wallet de PIVX ( que va con retraso ) podrás cargar varias TOP , pasarlas a Zpiv , dejarlo que se mezcle con - se supone - un buen motrollón de Zpiv ...y tras un rato prodencial, generar una - o varias , para que el monto no coincida con el de la moneda original - o más transacciones a una o más addresses de PIVX donde recrear la moneda original - o no - ...y volver a transferir a una o más wallets ( de algún exchange poco exigente, por ejemplo ) ...y disponer de esos bitcoins, ethers, etc ...allí.

Puede sonar un poco lioso, pero a poco que estés familiarizado con esa wallet, es lo más sencillo del mundo...y a años luz de la enrevesada operativa sugerida en el ejemplo que clickas.

Comop puedes ver...ahora, visto que la tecnología orientada a ANONIMIZAR realmente movimientos de blockchain se empuja desde mogollón de proyectos ...parece que la nueva "idea genial" es perseguir NODOS. ...Y ? : Vuelves a poner la libre ejecución de ese paso en manos de administraciones permisivas .

La blockchain y sus inmensas posiblidades, sobre todo en base a la criptografía, deben ser respetadas , asumidas e integradas en las admin públicas globales. Y no hay otra. ( y con la cada vez mayor entrada de pasta y proyectos, más ).


*edit :* Te ha funcionáo el interrogatorio con Banca, eh, cabroncete ???  jejeje...qu'aproveche...


----------



## plus ultra (10 Abr 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Juli, que te parece esta manera de anonimizar que escribio uno en reddit?
> 
> Make sure to keep your IP masked through some method such as VPN, TOR, whatever. Step 1: Buy BTC on Coinbase. Pay your taxes on this tx. Step 2: Setup a dummy binance account. Step 3: Send the BTC to binance and sell all of it into Monero. Pay your taxes on this one to. Step 4: Send the Monero to a Monero wallet. The IRS will be able to track this move, but not the move back out of the wallet as Monero transactions are untraceable and private in every way(the move from binance to the wallet is still traceable since Binance has data on you). Step 5: Set up your actual trading Binance account, and move the monero from the wallet into this new Binance account. This transaction will be completely and totally anonymous, meaning you will be able to credit your binance account with completely untraced funds, which means you can then: Step 6: Liquidate the monero back into bitcoin and start trading. Voila. You can go in the other direction to get back to USD but of course once you liquidate to USD you will need to pay taxes on that new money(but not any of the hundreds of transactions you made trading which the IRS has no right to!). My preference is to just deal with my profits in terms of mBTC and not worry too much about USD until I need to. You are not some kind of societal scumbag for doing this, the IRS has no right to tax every tx you do that is completely bogus and it will be changed after it fails miserably this year. My strats cannot afford to pay some bullshit fee for to the IRS for every tx I do, so I'm just not going to. Come what may. That said, I have no problem paying my fair share to the country -- but that should come in the form of capital gains via liquidated crypto rather than this downright theft.



Eso seria de forma manual,te digan lo que te digan nunca lo hagas desde tu red,luego mejor utiliza un pc que solo utilizases para eso o que le puedas cambiar el mac.

Para hacerlo de forma automática hace mucho tiempo que existen servicios para eso,por un mínimo % de la operación. 

CoinMixer - El servicio mezclador de Bitcoin

Por la DW seguro encostraras algo mas.


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Abr 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> lo siento por el fud, pero me gustaria saber vuestra opinion sobre sto que escribio un tio en reddit:
> 
> he GDPR is the General Data Protection Regulation, which is the new EU privacy and data protection law, which becomes enforced on 25 May 2018.
> 
> ...



correcto, lo puse ya hace algunos días...

el problema de gdpr lo tienen todas las blockchain menos ardor. ardor puede implementar gdpr porque las cadenas hijas cada 24 horas se borran y eliminan

---------- Post added 11-abr-2018 at 01:15 ----------

a ver qué están preparando los de zoin.. para el día 30 de abril al parecer harán algo que se llama NIX... pero npi de que va el tema porque no llevan en secreto y acaban de mandar está info.. a esperar toca


----------



## bmbnct (11 Abr 2018)

Vitalik diciendo que si la minería se pone tonta (ASIC de Bitmain) se saltan pruebas y protocolos de implementación y meten CASPER. Por si alguien duda de quien controla Ethereum, aqui parece que queda claro meridiano.

"This is not Bitcoin, right? Miners are not in control here. If there comes a day when they have majority hash power and try to use it for evil, then we'll basically just speed up Casper development, and to hell with any bugs." - Vitalik

Fuente: (39:07): https://youtu.be/SoPfoNpqG0k?t=39m7s


----------



## djun (11 Abr 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> lo siento por el fud, pero me gustaria saber vuestra opinion sobre sto que escribio un tio en reddit:
> 
> he GDPR is the General Data Protection Regulation, which is the new EU privacy and data protection law, which becomes enforced on 25 May 2018.
> 
> ...




Según esto con el nuevo Reglamento de protección de datos europeo se van a cargar el Bitcoin, Eth y el 95% de todas las criptos.




plus ultra dijo:


> BITTREX tiene nuevo diseño web y ya permite el registro sin restricciones.
> 
> Tirando lineas a lo loco ya que no se gran cosa de AT algunas shit diría que han roto tendencia bajista y algunas top las tenemos a precios pre-pump de finales de 2017 DASH por ejemplo la tenemos en precios de noviembre si me tuviera que decantar por una seria por esta si todo baja mas, tanto por proyecto como por cotización creo que seria en la que menos perderíamos si seguimos bajando y si sube, por fundamentales es una de las que mas posibilidades le veo.



Dejé de usar Bittrex cuando ví que el limite de retiro diario era muy pequeño (lo hicieron sin avisar previamente). ¿Sabes si ahora han aumentado dicho retiro diario por ejemplo a 1 bitcoin? (Sin tener que crear una cuenta acreditada).


----------



## juli (11 Abr 2018)

djun dijo:


> Según esto con el nuevo Reglamento de protección de datos europeo se van a cargar el Bitcoin, Eth y el 95% de todas las criptos.
> 
> *No me digas. Tan gilipollas van a ser ?
> 
> ...



*En 1 BTC ya está en su modalidá más simple.*


----------



## djun (11 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> *En 1 BTC ya está en su modalidá más simple.*



Lo tendré en cuenta pero no me fío de Bittrex ni un pelo. Porque veo que ellos pueden cambiar sus límites de retiro sin avisar en cualquier momento. Si uso Bittrex haré el intercambio que sea y no mantendré las criptos con ellos ni cinco minutos.


----------



## juli (11 Abr 2018)

djun dijo:


> Lo tendré en cuenta pero no me fío de Bittrex ni un pelo. Porque veo que ellos pueden cambiar sus límites de retiro sin avisar en cualquier momento. Si uso Bittrex haré el intercambio que sea y no mantendré las criptos con ellos ni cinco minutos.



bueno...yo no las mantengo con ninguno.

En mi opinión, todo el lío de los meses previos a fin de año ( que hubo que mamárselo, ok, y doy fe en primera persona de ell ) respondía a un reset para adecuarse a un nuevo status legal. Son yankees...y temerosos de diox ( & el tío Sam).

La nueva imagen, la admisión de nuevos usuarios...encaja con éso.

A mí su servicio me parece bueno y el abanico más allá de la cascada de ETH, para la que hay una oferta amplísima y cada vez mayor...pues muy completo y práctico...wen volumen, en fin...bien.

Pero ayákadakualo, que no llevo comisáo.


----------



## juli (11 Abr 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No se moleste nadie en insultar, no aporta nada.



Wenas & bienvenu...

No seas llorón, hombre...se agardece el AT ( y los "parecidos" )...y si tienes vocación de ayuda, cosa que creo...explicaciones cada vez más claras...es importante, pero puede ser muy jugoso para la comunidá.


Ya contarás. Merci & suerte por ahí.

---------- Post added 11-abr-2018 at 11:40 ----------

En PIVX hay una proposal para un marketplace...y más...en 3 meses. Y al personal se le hace el culo Cocaola.

Para los que decían que Phore era una fuslidada gorrona sin más...sin atender a las "diferencias funamentales de concepto" que ellos esgrimían respecto a PIVX.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (11 Abr 2018)

Hombre Negrofuturo, que bueno verte por el hilo. ¿ya no hablas de Litecoin? ¿Como va esa teoría de paridad con el BTC?


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> Wenas & bienvenu...
> 
> No seas llorón, hombre...se agardece el AT ( y los "parecidos" )...y si tienes vocación de ayuda, cosa que creo...explicaciones cada vez más claras...es importante, pero puede ser muy jugoso para la comunidá.
> 
> ...



Juli, cuéntanos algo más de pivx que tú estás muy puesto en el y te mola un huevo...

parece que hay gente acumulando poco a poco pivx que no quiere dar mucho la nota cargando de golpe y disparando el precio


----------



## juli (11 Abr 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Juli, cuéntanos algo más de pivx que tú estás muy puesto en el y te mola un huevo...
> 
> parece que hay gente acumulando poco a poco pivx que no quiere dar mucho la nota cargando de golpe y disparando el precio



Sólo espero la salida de la wallet y el staking ZPIV . Lo segundo debería reducir el circulante de PIVs.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (11 Abr 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Hombre Negrofuturo, que bueno verte por el hilo. ¿ya no hablas de Litecoin? ¿Como va esa teoría de paridad con el BTC?



Se ha esfumado como una gota de agua en un mar de verborrea, como lo de Ethereum a 24.000 dólares para el 29 de enero, cambiar BTC por ETH para mantenerlo ahí de enero a mayo este año o el 2000% de revalorización de Abengoa desde mínimos del año pasado. ¿Por qué crees que ha estado metido en la alcantarilla estos días? Con las criptos bajistas y rompiendo sus análisis técnicos de baratillo no tenía huevos para pasarse por aquí.


----------



## davitin (11 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> Wenas & bienvenu...
> 
> No seas llorón, hombre...se agardece el AT ( y los "parecidos" )...y si tienes vocación de ayuda, cosa que creo..*.explicaciones cada vez más claras...es importante, pero puede ser muy jugoso para la comunidá.
> *
> ...



Tiene huevos que precisamente tu hables de "explicaciones claras", cuando tu escribes de forma farragosa deliberadamente para que no te entienda nadie y ademas has montado el pollo cada vez que alguien te lo ha dicho, que poca verguenza tienes.


----------



## plus ultra (11 Abr 2018)

djun dijo:


> Dejé de usar Bittrex cuando ví que el limite de retiro diario era muy pequeño (lo hicieron sin avisar previamente). ¿Sabes si ahora han aumentado dicho retiro diario por ejemplo a 1 bitcoin? (Sin tener que crear una cuenta acreditada).



Un poco sobre exchanges.

BITTREX

Si,esto continua siendo asi,con cuenta sin acreditar 0.4 BTC,es cierto que yo en un principio también lo abandone por este mismo motivo pero ha dia de hoy lo considero un exchange de 1ª,no tiene los volumenes de otros pero después de operar con mas de 20 exchanges le doy esa categoría,aun hoy no ha sido hackeada,nunca me la he encontrada "fallona" ni en los picos de mayor uso,esta en EEUU y esto que quieres que te diga me da mas seguridad que las que estan en CHINA,RUSIA o HONGKONG,otra cosa es que no pierdes tus monedas si las deslistan dejan de cotizar pero el monedero sigue ahi y puedes hacer uso de ellas cuando quieras yo las he tenido 4 y 5 meses sin problema.Hace una semana un conocido perdio 2fa le respondieron en unos dias,he visto mucho mas tiempo en otras ocasiones.

POLONIEX

Ya no esta en Delaware ahora con los nuevos propietarios la tenemos en Boston lo que me da que esperan operar seriamente,para largo y no solo tener chiringuito en un paraiso fiscal y si pasa algo me lavo las manos."pocas alt" donde elegir,estos tambien en su momento bajaron los retiros para cuentas no verificadas lo tienen en unos 2.000 USTD o equivalente,los ultimos problemas que tuvo hace ya tiempo,fue el desmesurado cambio de usuarios diario que paso de alrededor de 10-15mil a 50 mil en pocos dias/semanas la cosa se soluciono ahora que ha vuelto a la normalidad esta todo bien no tengo noticias de hackeos ni perdida de fondos.

Cryptopia

Cuidado, en cuanto deslistan monedas lo hacen sin avisar y a los 20 dias desaparecen los monederos y se lo quedan ellos me ha pasado 2 veces y te responden que trabajan asi,es su politica,que es culpa tuya que tienes que estar atento y tienen mas razón que un santo,en los exchanges lo mínimo todos lo sabemos pero a veces hay alt que esperas que pumpeen y que solo te las encuentras en este exchange ya que tiene mucha variedad y suele meter de todo y claro esta es uno de sus fuertes.Últimamente ha sufrido hackeos a nivel usuario muy recomendable tener el 2fa activado si o si,a mi me han saltado varios alertas de que me han intentado entrar.

EXMO

De los pocos que con un poco de "ingeniería" obtengas cash en EUR,USD,RUB... casi de forma directa,estan en UK y como en otros de la UE ni siquiera han dejado un mínimo para sacar tus fondos como en BITTREX o POLONIEX, directamente o verificas o dejas ahi tus fondos.

KRAKEN

Una de las que considero top."Pocas" alt pero casi todas con cotización directa a EUR,USD o yenes.Ubicada en EEUU pero con banco en UE las transferencias SEPA suelen llegar el mismo dia.Con cuenta SIN verificar es posible sacar 2.000 de FIAT el equivalente a 5.000 de cryptos al dia.Le pondría la pega a la interfez de usuario un poco "rara",poco clara una misma operación que se ejecute en varios compra/ventas siempre sale separada.

LIQUI

Otra de las que suelen incluir hasta billetes del monopoli como coin te vez obligado a acudir por que muchos proyectos que aparecen nueves y le vez potencial de revalorizacion empiezan en chiringuitos como este y como ellos saben que viven de esto las comisiones de retiro suelen ser u robo en toda regla,suele haber muchos problemas para sacar cantidades si por ejemplo tienes 3 BTC sacalos en diferentes operaciones,ya que muy fácilmente se te pueden quedar bloqueados y tener que esperar dias en el mejor de los casos para que te llegue.son RUSOS si mal no recuerdo.


Lo de las verificaciones es inevitable con el tiempo,lo sabemos perfectamente ,siempre que se te permita retirar tus fondos a mi da igual para algo también tenemos y muchos hemos invertido en los exchanges descentralizados.


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> Sólo espero la salida de la wallet y el staking ZPIV . Lo segundo debería reducir el circulante de PIVs.



que es lo que permite hacer esta nueva wallet??


----------



## juli (11 Abr 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> que es lo que permite hacer esta nueva wallet??



Creo que conectar directamente en cuestiones de gobernanza...y estakear ZPIV ( a la semana ).


----------



## paketazo (11 Abr 2018)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Viendo hoy lo que está haciendo el mercado, voy entrando de vez en cuando con la esperanza de que algún experimentado forero diga que cambiamos de tendencia y vamos para arriba, ALCISTA!!!
> 
> Paketazo?



No tengas prisa. La tendencia alcista Le toca esperar, pero ir acumulando como hormiga, no está mal. 

BTC ha de romper los 11k...si no es zona neutral bajista. 

Es posible un arreón a la baja para dejar el campo pelado de nuevos holders... Veremos si la bolsa Usa cae en serio y como nos afecta. 

No hay prisa


----------



## juli (11 Abr 2018)

Va a soltar onzas SPMadre. 

Fiat x criptos y va que jode. 

[youtube]-UVZm9azbgg[/youtube]


----------



## kudeiro (11 Abr 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Un poco sobre exchanges.
> 
> BITTREX



Quería comentar una cosa sobre Bittrex, yo actualmente opero en Binance y Bittrex y en cuestión de exactitud y velocidad, Binance le da varias vueltas a Bittrex. Las velas de Binance se hacen todas a la hora exacta. Yo para el sistema que tengo uso las de media hora, pues a "y 30" tienes la vela nueva de todas las cryptos como un reloj. Sin embargo en Bittrex, en algunas tienes la vela nueva a y 34, a y 35, vamos cuando le sale de los huevos. 
Luego los valores ohlcv que devuelve el api mas de lo mismo. Los de Binance son la exactitud personificada. Pero los de Bittrex, a veces te da valores que no son los de la altcoin. A ver si el cambio que han hecho recientemente resuelve todo esto.


----------



## davitin (11 Abr 2018)

A mi bittrex siempre me ha funcionado bien, pero cuando hay grandes bajadas los cabrones bloquean los monederos.


----------



## plus ultra (11 Abr 2018)

Buenas noticias para GOLEM version BETA.

Versión beta de Golem será lanzada en la red pública de Ethereum | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Ha subido un 15%,lo de las recompensas en la fallas siempre me ha parecido una señal de proyectos serios y con futuro que no solo estan pendientes de subir la cotización del token.

Ahora me parece que es buen momento para tener en el punto de mira a sus "rivales",XEL,SNM,RLC o complementarias como STORJ o SC en dias o semana podrian lanzar algun rumor noticia para mantenerse en el candelero.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Abr 2018)

Yo no suelto mis IOTAS...y si me quedo a 0 € puejjj que le haremos...


----------



## davitin (11 Abr 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Yo no suelto mis IOTAS...y si me quedo a 0 € puejjj que le haremos...



Estamos lejos de quedarnos a 0.

Paciencia.


----------



## barborico (12 Abr 2018)

Byteball to the moon

[youtube]u9rl_bd6CB0[/youtube]


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Abr 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Byteball to the moon
> 
> [youtube]u9rl_bd6CB0[/youtube]



Melafo y tal


----------



## Ethan20 (12 Abr 2018)

Hoy debuta APEX a las 15:00 en LBank, habrá que estar atentos porque es probable que siga la misma senda de Ontology. Elastos y cias chinas.

Aunque mover la pasta allí no me convence mucho, hay que pasar un KYC para sacar la pasta, pero si sale a buen precio algo le meto, porque luego cuando entre en Binance se va a la luna seguro.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (12 Abr 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Melafo y tal



Y yo, luego si quiere que me cuente lo que quiera de byteball


----------



## barborico (12 Abr 2018)

Es que enamora, no como la mamanda de dash


----------



## juli (12 Abr 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Es que enamora, no como la mamanda de dash



Obviamente, entiendes más de criptos que de mujeres.

Una noche de cuero negro y champagne con la Amandi ...ver Nápoles y morir. :rolleye:

De cualquier modo...tienes poco mundo . La Jessi, la Jessi...encima , con una wena fumá de ganja pa'stimular los sentíos , que la nena fuma...

[youtube]-or2e0Kkfo8[/youtube]

[youtube]gBYruIQPO24[/youtube]


----------



## silverwindow (12 Abr 2018)

Buenos si poneis churris vuelvo por el hilo.
Que aburrimiento madre mia, yo tb quiero las putas y los yates ya.
La fe sigue intacta, solo que me aburro.

Melasfo a toas.
A toas.

A la paragon mas,que tiene un trasfondo de guarrilla viciosa.Y lo sabeis.
La de byteball es virgen o qeu ase?

Pd:He descubierto una crypto secreta que me hara millonario,gracias a un chivatazo.Pero tengo dudas de soltarlo aqui.


----------



## jijito (12 Abr 2018)

Que cojones pasa ahora con btc?


----------



## Gñe (12 Abr 2018)

Ese velote verde neeeen


----------



## juli (12 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Buenos si poneis churris vuelvo por el hilo.
> Que aburrimiento madre mia, yo tb quiero las putas y los yates ya.
> La fe sigue intacta, solo que me aburro.
> 
> ...



No dudes maifrén...entrégate a la fe.

A cuenta de la Jessi de Paragon, topmodelaza PRO, fue suave la liada a los tolaisen una ICO soltaron a toda media : Mínimo 10.000 tokens...y 25.000 $. Están hoy a 2.000 $. :

Drogas, Pasta & pibas. Un combo que va como un reló suizo.Ni technovanwardia ni hoxtiax...

Wéé...paseíto de la jamelga, de regaliz...


Spoiler



[youtube]3z6eOTIeq0Q[/youtube]


----------



## silverwindow (12 Abr 2018)

coño esto se anima! bueno va, os lo confeiso he sido yo.
calderilla.



juli dijo:


> Wéé...paseíto de la jamelga, de regaliz...



La casa tambien me la quedo con el pack chochil.
El yate esta amarrado, pero no se ve.

PD :1000 puntos en 10 minutos.No avisa el joputa. Ese es mi chico.Y esa es la razon por la que te puede joder mas estar fuera que dentro.


----------



## juli (12 Abr 2018)

[youtube]Av61TIpVKKk[/youtube]


----------



## Patanegra (12 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pd:He descubierto una crypto secreta que me hara millonario,gracias a un chivatazo.Pero tengo dudas de soltarlo aqui.



hombre, una vez que has cargado, lo compartes aqui y asi te subimos la cotizacion


----------



## Pirro (12 Abr 2018)

Sacan la noticia de los reptiles dándole el seal of approval al bicho y ahora esto :fiufiu:.


----------



## juli (12 Abr 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Sacan la noticia de los reptiles dándole el seal of approval al bicho y ahora esto.



Pequeña ampliación, please ?


----------



## davitin (12 Abr 2018)

Joder menudo subidon.


----------



## Pirro (12 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> Pequeña ampliación, please ?



Bitcoin: Las cripto entran en el radar de Rockefeller, Soros y Rothschild tras la corrección

Cada vez que medios "mainstream" o con vocación de ello mentan a estos pasa algo. Lo vimos hace unos años cuando anunciaron a bombo y platillo que los Rockefeller dejaban el negocio del crudo, semanas después el precio por barril se despeñó.


----------



## Gian Gastone (12 Abr 2018)

que opinais del fondon indexado CRYPTO20, no tengo muy claro pero hay una diferecia entre comprar la token crypto20 y entrar en el fondo crypto20


----------



## davitin (12 Abr 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> que opinais del fondon indexado CRYPTO20, no tengo muy claro pero hay una diferecia entre comprar la token crypto20 y entrar en el fondo crypto20



Y para que quieres que otros te manejen tu dinero y tus criptos?


----------



## Gian Gastone (12 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Y para que quieres que otros te manejen tu dinero y tus criptos?



Porque esta diversificado en top20 y por comodidad, si el market sube el crypto20 sube y a la inversa.


----------



## Gurney (12 Abr 2018)

Casi me importa más el precio en satoshis hoy que en dólares.


----------



## juli (12 Abr 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Porque esta diversificado en top20 y por comodidad, si el market sube el crypto20 sube y a la inversa.



Empóllate esa operativa. TASS ( que me encanta, pero tiene su aquél por ahí ) va en esa ínea...y las cifras, "transparencia style" descnciertan los suyo.


----------



## danjian (12 Abr 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Empieza la fiesta:
> 
> Atención:Hay un Pato Blanco en la sala!... Fimes!
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena lo has clavado practicamente con el O2 :Aplauso:


----------



## davitin (12 Abr 2018)

el marketcap sube pero bitcoin no, le estan metiendo pasta a las alts.


----------



## juli (12 Abr 2018)

El dump de LTC, a cuenta de su segundo"cale" en paso automático a fiat...tras Litepay . La plataforma de Abra ( smart contracts para LTC ) tiene sus bugs.

Traductor de Google

El listonto Lee ya tiene su recomprita abajo. Marca de la casa.

Lo que es pero que muy de esperar, es que LTC salga zumbando en cuanto le venga en gana y que suelte alguna colaboración efectiva en cualquier momento.

Palomí... k te ví.


----------



## trancos123 (12 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pd:He descubierto una crypto secreta que me hara millonario,gracias a un chivatazo.Pero tengo dudas de soltarlo aqui.



Pero comparte hombre, no nos pongas la miel en los labios.


----------



## Ocnarf Aviv (12 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> el marketcap sube pero bitcoin no, le estan metiendo pasta a las alts.





Hombre, si para ti un alza del BTC de 1000$ no es subir...




En fin, creo que andas hoy un poco espeso (sin acritud)


----------



## juli (12 Abr 2018)

*USA Blockchain : Viento en popa a todo tocho.*

*Moody's: Blockchain podría ahorrarle a la industria hipotecaria de los EE. UU. $ 1 mil millones*



Spoiler



Blockchain podría ayudar a reducir costos y redundancias en el proceso hipotecario, según un nuevo informe de Moody's.

La firma tocó la promesa de la tecnología en un nuevo informe detallado que analiza el impacto de las nuevas tecnologías en el sector de la vivienda en los Estados Unidos. Si bien la innovación en los años transcurridos desde la crisis financiera ha transformado una gama de industrias, escribieron los investigadores, la vivienda ha permanecido casi intacta.

Eso sugiere una oportunidad considerable para que las aplicaciones de blockchain "optimicen los procesos clave de las hipotecas, eliminen las redundancias y reduzcan los costos", escribieron los autores del informe.

Por ejemplo, la tecnología podría mejorar el monitoreo del desempeño crediticio, argumentaron los autores, al tiempo que aumentó el grado de transparencia a lo largo del ciclo de vida de la hipoteca, permitiendo a las aseguradoras hipotecarias transferir discretos riesgos de crédito hipotecario a reaseguradores y otros proveedores de capital alternativos. base."

Según el informe, algunos de los beneficios más importantes vendrían en el área de las transacciones de títulos, ya que las plataformas blockchain podrían reducir el número de personal necesario y reducir el gasto en comisiones. Un recorte del 10-20 por ciento en estos gastos, según el informe, sería de $ 840 millones a $ 1.7 mil millones en ahorros anuales.

El informe señala que algunos proyectos están en curso para incorporar la tecnología blockchain en el sector de la vivienda. También hace referencia a los ensayos de registro de títulos llevados a cabo por funcionarios en el condado de Cook, Illinois , y en la ciudad de South Burlington, Vermont .

Los investigadores de Moody's hacen sonar una nota de precaución, sin embargo, sobre la cantidad de datos que se pueden procesar en un momento dado a través de las redes actuales.

"Una de las limitaciones actuales de blockchain es la pequeña cantidad de transacciones que pueden procesarse dentro de un período de tiempo", escriben, "en función del tamaño restringido de los bloques y los altos costos del uso de la tecnología".

La referencia a los tamaños de bloques parece indicar que los autores tienen redes públicas como Bitcoin en mente. Sin embargo, es poco probable que se adopten en el corto plazo, no solo por la escalabilidad, sino también por cuestiones reglamentarias, que el informe de Moody's también destaca.

Las agencias regulatorias, dice, "quieren asegurarse de que esas soluciones no creen nuevos riesgos para las empresas individuales o la industria".



Por cierto...blockchain recientemente galardonada por la inmocastuza yankee...y con una de sus aplicaciones centrales, Harmony, largamente galardonada como joyita de inmogestión durante el pasado 2017 ???

1,2,3 responda otra vez...


Spoiler












Ahora mismo, niquelando el estreno de su nuevo sisitema de gobernanza , populachero POS de trasfondo included...y en rendimientos punteros del TOP100.

Caña y pintxotorti a k entre las grandes a fin de este 2018, sí o sí. Y 8 minoyes de supply...para ponerla en órbita Saturniana con 2 lenwetazos.

Ayákadakualo.


----------



## davitin (12 Abr 2018)

Ocnarf Aviv dijo:


> Hombre, si para ti un alza del BTC de 1000$ no es subir...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 78645
> 
> ...



Si, eso si, pero despues de la subida de 1000$ de bitcoin, el marketcap ha seguido subiendo sin que btc le siguiese, a eso me referia.


----------



## bubbler (12 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (12 Abr 2018)

Ésta subida es por una buena inyección en Bitfinex..., otra manipulación de Theter?


----------



## vitrubio (12 Abr 2018)

Buenas ..

Como lo veis para entrarle ahora al dash y al xem ? sería buen momento o esperaríais ..

Saludos


----------



## juli (12 Abr 2018)

Bitcoin Private...enésima calcamonía de BTC entrando en el top a sangre y fuego.


Ese tipo de propuestas son las pachangas más chafardera vistas en SHitland...incluso más que un SCAM tipo Bitconnect que , en su porquería, no se representa más que a sí mismo.

Esas boñigas salen de la marca Bitcoin. EL ORO irreplicable. Con 2 cojonazos y un palo. Decenas , cuya mayoría, me juego los wevos ( de McAfee, faltaría piú ) tienen de Team 4 y un tambor...y si llegan. Proyectos a años luz de MOGOLLÓN de blockchains imaginativas y curradas que Mojón definía genericamente como ESTAFAS.

Decir que dan cagalera, es poco. Y no mellan menos la imagen de mamá BTC, todo sea dicho. Con su pan se lo coman.


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Abr 2018)

aquí fotos del prototipo de triffic, futura childchain de ardor


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (12 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pd:He descubierto una crypto secreta que me hara millonario,gracias a un chivatazo.Pero tengo dudas de soltarlo aqui.




No será Centra?, como dijo hace tiempo un forero 
Vamos suéltalo, no seas calienta braguetas


----------



## silverwindow (12 Abr 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> No será Centra?, como dijo hace tiempo un forero
> Vamos suéltalo, no seas calienta braguetas



No es esa.
Lo soltare cuando tenga algun indicio que el chivatazo es cierto.
Es una historia rocambolesca de como llego a mi.
Es un crypto poco conocida.Por eso si se confirma el chivatazo,me forraria los webs de oro.
Personalmente tengo.muchas dudas.No le hubiera metido.Pero la fuente se mueve en las altisisimas esferas pastosas internacionales,asi que le meti,pq no hacerlo y que luego pase,me mato.

Parece que el calenton se ha parado.
Alguien le ha metido unos milloncejos y se ha ido a casa despues.


----------



## davitin (12 Abr 2018)

Por que ha habido este subidon en las ultimas horas? alguien tiene una idea de por que?


----------



## Seronoser (12 Abr 2018)

El subidón sigue a estas horas y se ha relanzado.
Especialmente Ripple, a 0,61 $ y Eth a 479$


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Por que ha habido este subidon en las ultimas horas? alguien tiene una idea de por que?



Ha habido una compra de 500 millones de dólares en BTC. Un buen cachalote. 

También se ha declarado el bitcoin halal en Arabia Saudita, 1800 millones más de potenciales compradores. 

Y porque puede que después de echar pardillos del mercado y comprar barato ahora toca formar la siguiente subida.


----------



## juli (13 Abr 2018)

Los 639 de ETH, a este ritmo, están folláos en 3 telediarios.

Además, su cascada está pillando voilumen a saco.

Como el hobbit tenga media noticia,ni te cuento.


----------



## davitin (13 Abr 2018)

Joder, el punto mas bajo del marketcap de las ultimas 24h ha sido 263b, ahora estamos en casi 315b, mas de 50b a lo tonto en unas pocas horas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Abr 2018)

buenas, yo me he hecho un trade de 12% en eth, me he salido un pelin pronto, para mi ahora mismo 403 eur es resistencia de nivel.... a ver qué pasa, si la superase, activaría a MT el 640eur

realmente, 403 es el punto que tenía max el rebote antes de volver abajo. a ver ahora

---------- Post added 13-abr-2018 at 02:15 ----------

coñe acabo de ver q negro da 639eur..... a mi me salen 640 por otro sistema también... y sería nivel de quitarse todo, no de ponerse alcistas.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Abr 2018)

Y EOS acaba de sobrepasar a Litecoin en market cap


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (13 Abr 2018)

Es haber un pump en el marketcap y aparecer de nuevo la recua de los analistas técnicos por el hilo con sus previsiones de posos de café y bola de cristal. No falla. Lo que no sé es dónde estaban cuando todo estaba bajista y la realidad rompía sus predicciones.

Dicho esto, tampoco nos emocionemos: para mí, el mercado sigue bajista en el medio plazo, el tiempo dirá si apartir de ahora esa tendencia se revierte.

PD. En un mercado poco líquido y con poca capitalización como es el de las criptomonedas el análisis técnico tiene bastante menos validez que en otros más "convencionales" (donde aún así falla). De nada por el baño de realidad.


----------



## bubbler (13 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## michinato (13 Abr 2018)

Twitter

Que genialidad de truco

1. Alguien publica en un chat de Internet su dirección de Ethereum junto a su *clave privada* 
2. Dentro no hay ETH, pero si hay tokens, en concreto Minerium por un valor de 5000$
3. Un montón de gente del chat envía un poco de ETH a la dirección para que haya el gas suficiente y poder hacer una transacción y llevarse los tokens.
4. El dueño original de la dirección tiene un script que auto envía los ETH que van llegando a otra dirección suya, mientras los Minereum se quedan.


Además es un timo "ético", ya que solamente se está llevando dinero de aquellos que intentaban apoderarse de algo que no era suyo (y ninguno de los que pican pierde grandes cantidades, ya que la gente enviaba poco ETH).

Hasta ahora se ha llevado unos 0,71 ETH en total.


Lo más importante de todo esto darse cuenta que estamos ante *dinero programable*.

La tecnología y la adopción tardarán el tiempo que haga falta para madurar, pero ¿como no va a triunfar a largo plazo?


----------



## danjian (13 Abr 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Que genialidad de truco
> 
> ...



jajaja hay que reconocer que el "hacker" se lo ha currado con el metodo :XX:


----------



## silverwindow (13 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> *la fuente se mueve en las altisisimas esferas pastosas internacionales* -> Grandes manipuladores, te daría igual los fundamentales de la moneda...
> 
> *Lo soltare cuando tenga algun indicio que el chivatazo es cierto.* -> WTF????
> 
> Es lamentable ver este tipo de foreros, aunque el hilo se llame especulación... es simplemente patético.



pofueno,pofale,pomalegro.


----------



## bubbler (13 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (13 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Esto es lo que quieres hacer con la gente que lee esto:



Te equivocas conmigo.Yo no hago esas cosas.
He intentado vender algo? No.
He promocionado algo? No.

Si de caso he bocachancleado un poco,no es ningun crimen y esto es un foro publico.

En fin, olvidemos el tema.

PD:y tu de coño vas? a ti se que te conocen todos con tus milongas baratas de hacker de etherum.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (13 Abr 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Falken, el Faro del critpmundo ha hablado...
> 
> ¿ No se te habrá ocurrido vender tus ETH comprados a 600, justo cuando tenías que ejecutar tu stop....., al llegar a 300... ?... pq para tí *el mercado sigue bajista en el medio plazo*.
> 
> Enga Faro, sigue iluminando.



Qué va, los mantengo porque 

1. En mi opinión, a largo plazo ETH y otras son alcistas.
2. Ponderando los precios de compra de los ETH que tengo estoy claramente verde.

Yo soy poco de hacer de faro de predicciones. Si tengo que tomar alguna decisión consultando a iluminados ya te preguntaré... para hacer justo lo contrario :XX:

Por otra parte:

1. Espero que no hayas tenido muchas pérdidas con tus estrategias desastrosas de cambiar BTC por ETH y mantenerlo hasta mayo o comprar LTC en vez de BTC porque en tu bola de cristal sale que tendrá paridad con BTC en un momento vaporoso y difuso que no nos quieres decir.
2. ¿Sabes que Abengoa que ha quedado clavada en 0,01 céntimos desde hace varios días? Como no has tenido huevos para volver a subir tu hilo del pelotazo Abengoa que abres y cierras cuando a ti te conviene te lo dejo por aquí para ver si, aunque no das una, nos sorprendes y lo actualizas o sigues demostrando ser una rata sucia y cobarde: Bolsa: Ha Nacido un Pelotazo: Abengoa


----------



## traianus (13 Abr 2018)

Ya lo dice el refranero, mes de abril, bitcoin de mil en mil 


Spoiler



https://s2.eestatic.com/2017/10/19/actualidad/Actualidad_255487169_50942774_640x360.jpg



PD:www.sexisland.co
Y fijaros bien que en el mundo bitcoñero, la Tierra es redonda ;-)


----------



## silverwindow (13 Abr 2018)

traianus dijo:


> Ya lo dice el refranero, mes de abril, bitcoin de mil en mil
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No hace falta poner spoiler para yates y putas, poned la foto directaemnte

gracias

pd:que pone en la camiseta?

PD:edito:

Sexo con 60 mujeres y barra libre de drogas: el anuncio de la fiesta más salvaje hace saltar las alarmas en Colombia | F5 | EL MUNDO


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (13 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> pofueno,pofale,pomalegro.



Por mi parte si quieres mencionar esa criptomoneda hazlo, pero lo que te daría credibilidad es que demostraras que has metido pasta en ella.


----------



## davitin (13 Abr 2018)

Hola, me han dado un chivatazo sobre una moneda que lo va a petar, doy informacion a cambio de pay pay.


----------



## trancos123 (13 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> pofueno,pofale,pomalegro.



Me recuerda cuando teníamos 10 años e íbamos a los amigos y le decíamos: tengo un secreto pero no lo te voy a contar.
Joder un poco de madurez !


----------



## silverwindow (13 Abr 2018)

Pues ahora si que no la digo.
Ala, a cascarla.

mamones avariciosos.
No teneis modales.


----------



## trancos123 (13 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues ahora si que no la digo.
> Ala, a cascarla.
> 
> mamones avariciosos.



La pelota es mía y ya no jugamos mas!
Ahora en serio, mira el mensaje que has puesto y acuérdate de jdec_now: el dijo con iota voy a pegar un pelotazo, quien quiera que me siga. Así se comporta un tío integro y con cojones, a cara descubierta, nada de "se algo y vosotros no pero no os lo voy a decir".

Si decides recapacitar tu información será bien recibida.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Abr 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> La pelota es mía y ya no jugamos mas!



Exacto.La puta es mia y me la follo cuando quiera. 

---------- Post added 13-abr-2018 at 11:46 ----------




trancos123 dijo:


> La pelota es mía y ya no jugamos mas!
> Ahora en serio, mira el mensaje que has puesto y acuérdate de jdec_now: el dijo con iota voy a pegar un pelotazo, quien quiera que me siga. Así se comporta un tío integro y con cojones, a cara descubierta, nada de "se algo y vosotros no pero no os lo voy a decir".
> 
> Si decides recapacitar tu información será bien recibida.



Tienes toda al razon del mundo. JDNEC es un ser de luz. Vino, tendio su mano sagrada con bondad y generosidad, y quien le siguio , se forro. Su post es mitico. No estoy a su altura.Y al igual qeu otra gente del foro(entre los que me inluyo en menor medida), ha compartuido mucha informacion.

Lo dire.

Pero ahora no, mas adelante.


----------



## trancos123 (13 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Exacto.La puta es mia y me la follo cuando quiera.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-abr-2018 at 11:46 ----------
> 
> ...



Se agredece que quieras compartir la información, el problema es que cuando haya hecho moon de poco nos servirá el chivatazo.
Si no estas seguro, envíanos un privado con la moneda que es y que cada uno actue en consecuencia.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Abr 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Se agredece que quieras compartir la información, el problema es que cuando haya hecho moon de poco nos servirá el chivatazo.



Lo dire antes.

La cosa es que yo mismo no lo veo claro.Leyendo y releyendo el WP me parece poca cosa.

Pero si el soplo viene de tan arriba, no tienes opcion,Lo haces y punto.Porque no ahcerlo y que pase "eso" serai la cagada mas grande del mundo mundial.

Dare la oportunidad, no soy una ratilla miserable como bubbler.


----------



## vpsn (13 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Lo dire antes.
> 
> La cosa es que yo mismo no lo veo claro.Leyendo y releyendo el WP me parece poca cosa.
> 
> ...




bitconnect?


----------



## silverwindow (13 Abr 2018)

Por mi parte qeuda cerrado el tema.
Reconozco que no tenia que haber bocachancleado, pero uno es humano, y esas cosas no pasan cada dia.He sacado la portera maruja que todos llevamos dentro.

Lo dire, pero ahora no.
Punto y aparte.


----------



## bubbler (13 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## davitin (13 Abr 2018)

Pero como os prestais a un troleo tan burdo?

Pareceis nuevos.


----------



## juli (13 Abr 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> bitconnect?




Manolas Coin ???


----------



## hoppe (13 Abr 2018)

Alguien sabe que pasa con Golem? Ha llegado al 140% de pump!!

A mi me va bien porque llevo desde hace mucho, pero el Clapham se estará cagando en tó


----------



## plus ultra (13 Abr 2018)

No sere yo el que base mi inversion de cryptos en AT pero hace unos dias ya dije que tirando un par de lineas a lo loco las shit habian roto tendencia bajista y algunas top estaban en niveles pre-pump de finales de 2017,sigo diciendo que AT cerrado no es bueno para el mundillo pero si es una herramienta mas que puede dar algunas señales como se interpreten ya es cosa de cada uno.

Ahora mismo como esta la cosa podriamos estar en subiendo lo que queda de mes principalmente las alt,desde hace unos dias estan bien,estables dentro de lo que cabe, luego llegaron las noticias de que los poderosos las aceptaban y aqui esta el resultado,aunque no creo que de esta lleguemos a maximos si puede ser una señal para tener un suelo el resto del año.


Que pump se ha pegado GOLEM el que compro cuando avise de la noticia hace 2 dias ha podido sacarse un buen beneficio y ahora mismo lleva bastante rato con diferencia entre POLO 6300 y BITTREX 7.000.


----------



## davitin (13 Abr 2018)

Yo lo que no entiendo es como golem tiene ese precio y sonm, proyecto mas avanzado, casi terminado y mas elaborado, esta muy por debajo.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es como golem tiene ese precio y sonm, proyecto mas avanzado, casi terminado y mas elaborado, esta muy por debajo.



golem tiene un nombre mas chulo y mejor marketing y ya saca algo
sonm es kk y "en poyecto"

golem:

Golem GNT Gets Launched While Ethereum (ETH) is Bouncing Off Hard

Golem Brass Beta is Now on Ethereum Mainnet | BTCMANAGER


----------



## davitin (13 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> golem tiene un nombre mas chulo y mejor marketing y ya saca algo
> sonm es kk y "en poyecto"
> 
> golem:
> ...



En lo unico que tienes razon es en lo de que tiene mejor marketing.


----------



## juli (13 Abr 2018)

Estos van a toda hoxtia en USA & Asia. A toda hoxtia ( me corto de subir 2/3 de lo que pillo, pero cadencia de expansión, toda - por cierto...ayer leía a un jefazo presentándose en un meeting USA de relumbrón subvencionado por FCT para empresas líderes de BANCA , tercera patita , tras inmo y medicina ) 

La verdad es que jode deshacer posiciones para entrar en nuevas...pero esta blockchain está MUY barata para el lugar que va a ocupar en la escena cripto.

Factom (FCT): A Real World Application Coin

Cañí ( resalto el GASTO de chapas - en grandes corporacioes públicas - ...y dado su supply "Antaño style " - : Recordemos : FACTOIDS - chapa central - pasados a CREDITS - coin de uso blockchain - NO SE PUEDEN RETORNAR a los Factoids originales )



Spoiler



*Factom (FCT): una moneda de aplicación del mundo real*

Publicado Hace 3 minutos

en 12 de abril de 2018

Por Cami Albert
Factom (FCT)

... *Factom ya está transformando la industria hipotecaria y tiene usos más anticipados, incluidos registros de SLA, títulos de propiedad, voto electrónico, custodia de registros de salud y auditorías inmutables, entre otros*. Para resumir, la red ayuda a sus usuarios a eliminar los riesgos que son comunes con los depósitos de datos centralizados.

*Hacer entradas en el Factom Blockchain

Factom cobra a los usuarios una pequeña tarifa por las entradas de datos. La tarifa usa su token nativo conocido como Créditos de entrada (EC). Estos tokens se utilizan básicamente para proteger el tallo del spam. Estos tokens no se pueden usar en ningún otro lugar o pueden canjearse. Solo puede comprarlos en el intercambio de factores (FCT). EC solo se puede usar para pagar los servicios de la plataforma Factom.*...



New Global Partnership Seeks to Improve Blockchain Solutions for Enterprise


FPT Software - Global IT Outsourcing Leader: Powering Digital Transformation








A recordar...ya linkado antriormente, que en AFRICA se lo están currando pa'curar negritos como embajadores de los Gates vía fundación.

Caña & pintxotorti a k antes de verano ya están enredando "a toda casta" en Sudamérica.


----------



## davitin (13 Abr 2018)

OmiseGo a casi 14 pavos desde 9...esta da la campanada seguro, este año la vemos a 100 pavos.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Abr 2018)

Lo de siempre, menuda manipulación del mercado, la verdad es que da asco. Por lo menos espero que los surfistas tengáis buena jornada.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (13 Abr 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La manipulación es horrible; la última vez que vi un fallo bajista en BTC fue en 2017 sobre los 850, y se fue a casi 20000.
> 
> Luego lo último en fallos alcistas fue en 2017, en 19900, y se fue a 6000.
> 
> Ahora tenemos un fallo bajista con 13 días de persistencia en el fallo, sobre destino a 5700(O4),.... lo mismo se larga a 100.000 .... y aquí esperando a comprar barato.



Chuuuuuuu chuuuuuuuu q sale el fomo-tren


----------



## itaka (13 Abr 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La manipulación es horrible; la última vez que vi un fallo bajista en BTC fue en 2017 sobre los 850, y se fue a casi 20000.
> 
> Luego lo último en fallos alcistas fue en 2017, en 19900, y se fue a 6000.
> 
> Ahora tenemos un fallo bajista con 13 días de persistencia en el fallo, sobre destino a 5700(O4),.... lo mismo se larga a 100.000 .... y aquí esperando a comprar barato.



no sé a que llamáis manipulación de mercado. Ha estas alturas vamos a pensar que btc iba a llegar a 1000 euros sin rebotes y pq una linea os diga que está bajista. 

el análisis técnico está bien pero como todo falla. y ahora toca rebote.

Yo lo único que veo claro es hacer al rebes de lo que dice el sentimiento general del foro.

Si salen trolls que esto se va al garate en plan timo, hay que comprar. 

Si hay euforia de nuevo paradigma, toca hacer caja.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Abr 2018)

Lo que rampoco se puede pretender es comprar en minimos siempre.
Y menos basandose en AT.

Donde dice el AT que manada sale el hobbit y abre la boca +5000 a todo ?


----------



## davitin (13 Abr 2018)

Parece que la subida está perdiendo fuerza.


----------



## Costa2439 (13 Abr 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Que genialidad de truco
> 
> ...



Si tiene 5000 en otra moneda, ha recaudado 0,71 y ya se ha hecho público el engaño, donde está la ganancia? Porque los 5000 no va a poder sacarlos, el script no le va adejar, porque deberia de seguir picando la gente? El engaño es bueno pero creo que no se han cumplido sus expectativas


----------



## orbeo (13 Abr 2018)

Por aquí dicen que el subidón puede estar relacionado con que los moros que mandan han declarado a las cripto Halal.

Bitcoin market opens to 1.6 billion muslims as cryptocurrency declared halal under Islamic law | The Independent


----------



## juli (13 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Por aquí dicen que el subidón puede estar relacionado con que los moros que mandan han declarado a las cripto Halal.
> 
> Bitcoin market opens to 1.6 billion muslims as cryptocurrency declared halal under Islamic law | The Independent



...Hamdolah, maifrén 


Pues al despampanante Forum de Dubai le va a ir al puto pelo. A romper la hucha y menear excedente en $...que lo de convertir los UAE en el Sillicon Valley blockchain de Oriente Medio está requetecantaíto. Korea del SUr 2.0 petrodólar style. :fiufiu:

AL loro con Arabian Chain ( DubaiCoin), Jibrel Network - con su plana mayor como ponentes ( los jefazos de Keynote ,Taas... ) - , etc ...

Blockchain Conference Dubai 2018, the Premiere Blockchain Summit

*
PA-NO-JA*

[youtube]fl4FfyLD1Q8[/youtube]


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Abr 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> buenas, yo me he hecho un trade de 12% en eth, me he salido un pelin pronto, para mi ahora mismo 403 eur es resistencia de nivel.... a ver qué pasa, si la superase, activaría a MT el 640eur
> 
> realmente, 403 es el punto que tenía max el rebote antes de volver abajo. a ver ahora
> 
> ...



de momento, reversal del 8% y por debajo del 403eur... a ver qué pasa en apoyo de 380, si llega


----------



## davitin (13 Abr 2018)

Joder otra vez bajando.


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Joder otra vez bajando.



hay banderines que dan aprox 7650$ en btc y 480eur en eth


----------



## davitin (14 Abr 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> hay banderines que dan aprox 7650$ en btc y 480eur en eth



Si no rebota ahí ni se queda lateral, hasta dónde podría caer? Dónde está el siguiente soporte después de los 7650? Podemos regresar al punto anterior a la subida?


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Si no rebota ahí ni se queda lateral, hasta dónde podría caer? Dónde está el siguiente soporte después de los 7650? Podemos regresar al punto anterior a la subida?



quizas por debajo tienes esos 2.... los primeros


----------



## juli (14 Abr 2018)

Nuevas vueltas de tuerca a las tretas de hipercontrol castuzo...

( Al loro con las ultilidades de *ENIGMA* o, como en este caso, *SelfKEY* ...frente a la archireconocida e insuficiente condición pseudónima, *que no anónima*, de BTC y otras yerbas ...que no sólo no pocuran discreción, sino que sintetizan primero y anudan después innumerables operaciones tirando de una puta address ). Al loro con el tirón - que este tipo de aplicaciones van a tener respecto a cualquier blockchain "distraída" que obvie estos aspectos.





*Abordar el crimen financiero a través del poder de compartir la economía*

Publicado en 12 de abril de 2018 · Por Accenture FS Hong Kong - FinTech Market Watch



Spoiler



*Un AML más sostenible*

Con el costo cada vez mayor y la carga regulatoria en la industria global de servicios financieros, los bancos no pueden darse el lujo de pasar por alto sus lapsus antilavado de dinero (AML) y know-your-customer (KYC). Sin embargo, la imagen no ha cambiado mucho desde la pesada multa de US $ 8.9 mil millones a BNP Paribas en 2014 _ a la reciente multa de US $ 70 millones en Citibank en enero de 2018 [ii] . Los lapsos relacionados con AML y KYC continúan siendo noticia.

Esta es una fuerte indicación de que los bancos globales no han alcanzado un estado óptimo en la creación de políticas y sistemas robustos relacionados con AML y KYC. La respuesta actual en la industria de servicios financieros se ha centrado en ajustar las políticas AML y KYC, enfatizando el concepto de reducción de riesgos mediante la adopción de políticas KYC excesivamente estrictas que afectan la adquisición de clientes y negocios y relaciones rentables, [iii] y la expansión de la fuerza laboral de cumplimiento, que aumenta sus costos operativos y plantea problemas de sostenibilidad a la administración superior [iv] .

Dadas las preocupaciones sobre la sostenibilidad y la efectividad de estas respuestas reactivas , las instituciones financieras ahora están comenzando a explorar formas más proactivas de aumentar su eficiencia y reducir costos a través de la innovación y la adopción de tecnologías emergentes. Esto ha llevado al creciente interés de las instituciones financieras en, y la asociación con, nuevas empresas de tecnología regulatoria, conocidas como Regtechs.

Las soluciones Regtech aprovechan tecnologías como cloud computing, machine learning, blockchain y análisis avanzados para ayudar a los bancos a reducir la infraestructura física y automatizar los procesos manuales, haciendo que las instituciones financieras sean más eficientes y efectivas para cumplir con los controles regulatorios para combatir el lavado de dinero y el financiamiento del terrorismo.

Con una gran cantidad de soluciones de Regtechs para ayudar a las instituciones financieras a administrar mejor los riesgos AML y KYC, este artículo profundizará en cómo los Regtechs están contribuyendo a formar una economía de intercambio en la industria AML, donde un ecosistema inclusivo compuesto por bancos, clientes, reguladores y Los proveedores de servicios de terceros contribuyen y colaboran a través de las fronteras para hacer que el proceso sea más eficiente y efectivo en su conjunto. En particular, presentaremos los Regtechs alimentados por blockchain que han estado ganando mucha tracción en la industria junto con un Regtech más novedoso que adopta un enfoque futurista para abordar los problemas de delitos financieros de una manera completamente diferente.

*Utilidades compartidas: de identidades separadas a individuales*

Tradicionalmente, un cliente no tenía una identidad en línea que sea independiente de la organización que proporciona productos o servicios al cliente. Cada organización tiene sus propios sistemas de identidad y las barreras entre estos sistemas significan que cada individuo puede terminar con cientos de personas en línea, cada una con su propio identificador y atributos. Actualmente, los procesos KYC de los bancos requieren que cada cliente brinde información por separado a cada institución financiera con la que tratan. Estos procesos complejos ya menudo redundantes mantienen altos los costos de mantenimiento KYC y crean presión para extender las infraestructuras.

Para aliviar la carga de los bancos y sus clientes, surgieron varias soluciones basadas en un modelo de utilidad compartido, que ofrece un servicio de pago por uso a los bancos que permite a los clientes cargar la información y documentos requeridos en un portal único y seguro. a la que solo pueden acceder las instituciones autorizadas, como los bancos y las autoridades gubernamentales. Esto significa que toda la información de identidad necesaria para la incorporación del cliente está disponible para los bancos en una ubicación central y segura. El KYC Registry de SWIFT y el KYC as a Service de Thomson Reuters son dos ejemplos de modelos de servicios compartidos.

Sin embargo, estas soluciones tienen un riesgo clave de ser un único punto de falla ya que toda la información del cliente se almacena en una única base de datos. Los identificadores compartidos, como las cookies del navegador, permiten que la información personal se acumule y se correlacione a nuestras espaldas. Los ataques continuos, como el reciente hackeo de Equifax [v] , muestran convincentemente que las grandes tiendas centralizadas de información personal plantean graves problemas de seguridad.


*Blockchain aplicado a KYC Solutions: de centralizado a descentralizado*

Las serias preocupaciones de seguridad planteadas por las bases de datos centralizadas hacen que uno cuestione el uso de bases de datos centralizadas y se pregunte si hay formas más seguras de mantener las soluciones de servicios compartidos. La respuesta está en una de las tecnologías más prometedoras, blockchain. Blockchain está configurado para transformar el paisaje de cumplimiento. Con el surgimiento de la tecnología blockchain, Regtechs como KYC-Chain y Cambridge Blockchain (ambos graduados de Accenture Fintech Innovation Lab) han creado plataformas que eliminan a los terceros al permitir que el cliente tome posesión de sus datos personales a partir del envío y validación de datos. en cheques de partes independientes confiables, para otorgar acceso a diferentes instituciones financieras con total transparencia sobre los derechos de acceso y el uso de la información.

*
KYC-Chain ha dado un paso adelante en su visión de transformar el proceso KYC. 

Ha creado una solución integral de identidad digital lanzando SelfKey* , que mediante el uso de una tecnología de contabilidad distribuida basada en blockchain y una serie de protocolos criptográficos, tiene como objetivo facultar a los consumidores a poseer y administrar sus propias identidades y compartir solo la información necesaria para otras partes sin necesidad de intermediarios, un concepto que el fundador llama "Identidad auto soberana". La visión de SelfKey es esencialmente crear un ecosistema completamente digital mediante la aplicación de blockchain, mediante el cual individuos y organizaciones pueden intercambiar información de identidad directamente con otras personas y negocios de forma segura y eficiente. En el contexto de KYC, el ecosistema de SelfKey tiene el potencial de ser una versión descentralizada de "Facebook", pero la persona se verifica completa e independientemente como cierta por entidades calificadas como notarios públicos, empresas de servicios públicos y agencias gubernamentales, donde uno tiene completar el poder y la propiedad sobre su identidad digital única y puede usarlo como un único perfil digital para suscribirse a toda una gama de servicios financieros, corporativos y de inmigración que actualmente requieren medios tradicionales para inscribirse, como visitas al banco o compartir documentos con múltiples bancos en múltiples ocasiones. Para las organizaciones, el beneficio potencial es aún mayor. A través del perfil de identidad digital de una compañía creado al vincular las identidades de los accionistas, directores y secretarios, y con la autorización de cada propietario individual de identidad, las organizaciones pueden solicitar verificación multinivel y demostrar múltiples niveles de propiedad y estructuras corporativas complejas, que actualmente consume mucho tiempo. , es difícil para ellos probarlo y para que las partes confiantes lo validen.

Yoti es otro ejemplo de Regtech que se centra en una plataforma de identidad digital de extremo a extremo. Esta empresa de tecnología con sede en el Reino Unido le permite al usuario tomar una selfie y una foto de su documento de identificación con su teléfono inteligente y subirlos a una aplicación móvil gratuita. Una vez que la información ha sido verificada, el cliente puede usar su perfil en Yoti para cualquier cosa que requiera verificación de identidad, como la configuración de una cuenta bancaria (siempre que la compañía solicite los socios de verificación de identidad con Yoti). Dado que el perfil de Yoti del cliente se ha verificado, el banco no necesita pasar por el proceso KYC habitual y puede aprovechar el KYC realizado por Yoti. Si bien el sistema Yoti actualmente no utiliza la tecnología blockchain, la compañía demostró recientemente una prueba de concepto para impulsar las identidades digitales a través de una evolución más avanzada de la tecnología blockchain llamada Hashgraph. La compañía cree que Hashgraph es más apto para manejar los requisitos de una plataforma de identidad verdaderamente global con un nivel incluso mayor de seguridad, velocidad y rentabilidad y es una tecnología blockchain muy avanzada. [vi]

Todavía no está claro qué plataforma de identidad digital se convertirá en la corriente principal en los próximos años, pero a diferencia de los datos almacenados en las utilidades compartidas centralizadas, la inmutabilidad de los libros distribuidos proporciona a los bancos una fuente de verdad mucho más confiable para la identidad y fondo que puede auditarse fácilmente para detectar cambios.

Estas nuevas soluciones de identidad digital ofrecen cuatro beneficios clave para los bancos:

Potencial para acortar significativamente los ciclos de vida de incorporación del cliente, mejorando así el camino del cliente para abrir cuentas bancarias y suscribirse a productos adicionales;
Capacidad mejorada para monitorear y detectar actividades sospechosas basadas en los datos KYC verificados y confiables;
Reducir los costos de operaciones de KYC;
Navegue de manera efectiva las regulaciones de protección de datos y privacidad ya que estas plataformas intrínsecamente brindan a los clientes control total de su propia identidad. 

*Un enfoque alternativo para enfrentar el crimen financiero*

Mientras estas nuevas soluciones emergentes relacionadas con blockchain abordan los puntos clave de los bancos y consumidores durante el proceso de incorporación de clientes y la suscripción de estos últimos a productos y servicios, los desafíos que enfrentan las instituciones financieras para minimizar las exposiciones AML y contra el terrorismo (CFT) no termina ahí. El enfoque convencional de confiar principalmente en KYC y recopilar la cantidad máxima de información del cliente para identificar el riesgo de, y así prevenir, el lavado de dinero, el financiamiento del terrorismo y otros delitos financieros ha resultado ser inadecuado. Los bancos que deseen contrarrestar tal insuficiencia compartiendo transacciones e información de clientes entre sí están obligados por las reglas de confidencialidad y protección de datos del cliente, lo que hace que la colaboración interbancaria para fines ALD / CTF sea prácticamente imposible, particularmente a nivel transfronterizo. .

Sin embargo, con la reciente ola de soluciones de Regtech, las nuevas empresas comenzaron a replantear todo el problema y crearon nuevas soluciones. FutureFlow (otro graduado de Accenture Fintech Innovation Lab), una empresa de reciente creación en Londres, ha desarrollado una solución que permite a los bancos comprender y evaluar el movimiento sospechoso de fondos dentro y fuera de sus bancos y más allá, sin tener que centrarse en el máxima identidad de usuarios o clientes. Mediante el uso de análisis avanzados y un enfoque pendiente de patente, FutureFlow asigna identidad a cada unidad de dinero electrónico, lo que les permite controlar el movimiento de fondos electrónicos entre varias partes y bancos sin toparse con ningún obstáculo relacionado con la privacidad o el intercambio de información del cliente. Esto significa un cambio de enfoque "cualitativo" de "conocer a su cliente" a "conocer el dinero de su cliente".

Etiquetar una identidad compartible con unidades de dinero permite compartir información anónimamente entre bancos, a un nivel de detalle que es suficiente para permitir a los bancos ver el destino u originación de fondos y si cualquier otra parte en el viaje de transacción ha sido marcada como sospechosa por cualquier otro banco. Este concepto de "cookies por dinero" puede eventualmente generar valor comercial para los bancos miembros. La solución FutureFlow pone a cualquier entidad dada en el contexto de otras entidades a su alrededor para revelar relaciones no lineales que a menudo son oscurecidas por múltiples intermediarios dentro de una cadena de transacciones. Como tal, es capaz de exponer los patrones de flujo monetario en red entre múltiples clientes de un banco dado, o potencialmente bancos múltiples. La gran cantidad de información sobre el movimiento y el uso del dinero, que actualmente no se está capturando en ninguna parte, puede servir como una base tremenda para identificar, analizar y combatir eficazmente el lavado de dinero y el financiamiento del terrorismo.

Si bien esta solución se puede implementar fácilmente en grandes bancos globales para monitorear eficazmente el movimiento interno de fondos de una cuenta a otra de manera robusta, esta solución será más efectiva y cambiará las reglas del juego para los problemas de lavado de dinero si la mayoría de los bancos un país suscribirse a la solución de FutureFlow. La viabilidad y la aceleración de esta solución innovadora requieren un ecosistema en el que los bancos, los reguladores y los responsables de la formulación de políticas estén vinculados de manera efectiva. Como tal, FutureFlow está desarrollando y probando aún más sus productos como parte de la caja de arena reguladora de la Autoridad de Conducta Financiera del Reino Unido. [vii]



*Poniendo estas innovaciones en acción*

Las innovaciones y desarrollos en el paisaje KYC y AML destacados anteriormente son indicadores de que los bancos y las instituciones financieras finalmente podrían centrar su atención en las actividades que generan mayor valor para los grupos de interés y crear una experiencia bancaria agradable para sus clientes. Para pasar de una prueba de concepto a la adopción total de estas innovaciones y para obtener sus beneficios, todavía hay un camino por delante con una multitud de obstáculos que deben ser superados por varias partes de la industria.

Para muchos Regtechs, el problema es la naturaleza extremadamente jerárquica y lenta de la mayoría de los bancos globales, donde la mera socialización de cualquier solución nueva podría llevar meses. Es difícil para las pequeñas empresas comenzar a navegar a través de las complejas estructuras organizativas de los bancos y llegar a quienes toman las decisiones correctas. Por otro lado, los bancos se enfrentan al problema de elegir el socio adecuado entre una gran cantidad de proveedores de soluciones innovadoras en el mercado. Las autoridades regulatorias también estarán involucradas en el proceso, proporcionando sus puntos de vista e interpretación de las regulaciones y el régimen aplicable a los requisitos relevantes de KYC y AML y su implementación. Es solo con suficiente claridad por parte de los organismos reguladores que los bancos y Regtechs podrían tener suficiente confianza en la adopción de estas nuevas tecnologías. Aquí es donde empresas de consultoría como Accenture pueden entrar en juego y cerrar la brecha al impulsar un diálogo que incluya a todas las partes involucradas para responder a estas posibles oportunidades de cambio.

Cuando se trata de la aplicación de innovaciones para resolver desafíos del mundo real, Accenture y otras firmas de consultoría y laboratorios internos de innovación de algunos bancos han actuado como casamenteras para abordar las necesidades dinámicas de los bancos de una manera personalizada. Con nuestro FinTech Innovation Lab , Accenture está a la vanguardia de la identificación y consolidación de nuevas empresas innovadoras, mientras que nuestra práctica especializada en consultoría de servicios financieros tiene la experiencia para posicionar a estas nuevas empresas para conectarse efectivamente con los principales responsables de la toma de decisiones en los bancos mundiales. las soluciones innovadoras en uso para abordar los problemas más urgentes de la industria._


----------



## juli (14 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


>




Matizando lo ya adelantado...a éstos ni los menea El Jueves , ni se lían con mindundis. 

https://www.nasdaq.com/article/fpt-and-factom-announce-partnership-to-expand-blockchain-as-a-service-cm947897/amp?__twitter_impression=true








*"...Con casi 20 años de experiencia en la industria de la tecnología, FPT Software tiene un valor de más de $ 2 mil millones y emplea a aproximadamente 30,000 personas en Vietnam y en el extranjero. Con sede en Hanoi, la compañía también tiene una sucursal en EE. UU. En Richardson, Texas, diseñada para enfocarse en la transformación digital para clientes de Fortune 1000. *La compañía también alberga varias unidades de entrega en las principales ciudades estadounidenses como Nueva York, Chicago, Los Ángeles y Sunnyvale en Silicon Valley..."


----------



## silverwindow (14 Abr 2018)

El algoritmo solo vibra cuando Soros le mete pasta.


----------



## Oira (14 Abr 2018)

Pump de SNM. En una hora ha subido el 50%.


----------



## davitin (14 Abr 2018)

Oira dijo:


> Pump de SNM. En una hora ha subido el 50%.



Ya a caído a 16, joder los cabrones venden enseguida que sube una Coín.

Alguna idea de por qué ha sido la subida?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (14 Abr 2018)

UP ha estado todo el dia en 70% de madrugada ha pasado el 100% ya dije que cuando la pumpearan iban a darle bien,aun espero bastante mas no se si hoy pero va ha subir lo otra asociada que aun no lo ha hecho es TUSD.

KMD para estos dias tenia 2 ICO en su plataforma y ha estado calentita.





davitin dijo:


> Ya a caído a 16, joder los cabrones venden enseguida que sube una Coín.
> 
> Alguna idea de por qué ha sido la subida?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Alomejor tiene algo que ver con esto,pero ni idea.



plus ultra dijo:


> Buenas noticias para GOLEM version BETA.
> 
> Versión beta de Golem será lanzada en la red pública de Ethereum | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
> 
> ...


----------



## juli (14 Abr 2018)

LO de OMISE es de pura starlette. Ni subtoken ni poyas.

Pasando ya de los 600.000 addresses...camino de pillar a Dash. Una burrada.

Monedón.


----------



## besto (14 Abr 2018)

Para los que no miren rayas y AT por si a alguno le interesa...estamos a unos 500 eurillos de romper la directriz bajista en bitcoin. Esta subiendo poc a poc ahora mismo pero a este ritmo en las proximas 24-48horas podria llegar al nivel de la directriz que de romperse debería ser un punto de entrada de dinero importante.

Veremos...


----------



## StalkerTlön (14 Abr 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Se dice que la frecuencia 432 Hz es matemáticamente consistente con los patrones del universo. Los estudios revelan que la sintonización a 432hz vibra con la media de oro *del universo PHI *y unifica las propiedades de la luz, el tiempo, el espacio, la materia, la gravedad y el magnetismo con la biología, el código del ADN y la conciencia.
> 
> ......*y la Rayas PHI*
> 
> ...



Por lo visto los nazis cambiaron la afinación en La de 432 a 440Hz... que a dia de hoy se mantiene. Curioso.


----------



## coolerman (15 Abr 2018)

Parece que empieza a brillar un poco el sol o es solo cosa mia?


----------



## RutgerBlume (15 Abr 2018)

Hola, tengo gran parte de mi crypto inversion en DENT desde hace ya tiempo pero ultimamente me estoy empezando a preocupar. Si he leido bien el whitepaper, en teoria 1 DENT equivale a 1MB. Por tanto no veo mucho margen de subida... me equivoco?


----------



## juli (15 Abr 2018)

Todo apuntando que el famoso Mayo de ETH wele a Plasma y a pastizal.

Conferencia mundial de desarrolladores en Toronto. ( Community Ethereum Development Conference 2018 >>> como muestra a vuelapluma...click en SPEAKERS. Sin palabras ).

Dijeron que avisarían con alguna semana de antelación y en cualquier momento, de que OmiseGo se lía la manta de su ensayo general en Cosmos y Tendermint a la cabeza.

Ocupen sus asientos , que haluego, todo lloros.


----------



## bubbler (15 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Abr 2018)

ethusd chocando ahora mismo con DB de largo
etheur un poco más lejos

Ojo, porque BTCusd, bitfinex, hace pullback desde la directriz que viene de abajo


empieza a prometer esto.... aunque si es la entrada buena, me espero sacudidas de árbol buenas


----------



## juli (15 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿juli se sigue hablando en el espejo?



explícate.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2018 at 16:30 ----------




azkunaveteya dijo:


> ethusd chocando ahora mismo con DB de largo
> etheur un poco más lejos



Qué es DB , please ?


----------



## juli (15 Abr 2018)

*d*irectriz *b*ajista ?


----------



## silverwindow (15 Abr 2018)

nOS project unveiled at NEO

ojo,un SO para smartphone puede ser subidon

The nOS project was unveiled by Dean van Dugteren at the NEO loves Amsterdam conference held at the DeLaMar Theatre on April 14th, 2018. nOS is a virtual operating system for NEO that will run on mobile and desktop, and functions like a browser and app store. nOS aims to encourage consumer level adoption of NEO dApps by providing a safer and easier way to use applications.

nOS project unveiled at NEO


----------



## davitin (15 Abr 2018)

Que calladitos estáis.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RutgerBlume (15 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> No te preocupes, ni loco vendas!!!!
> 
> Esperate a que entre el gran capital (para alentar al rebaño), entonces cuando recuperes podrás replantearte la situación, pero ya te digo, no te preocupes, ya que incluso las scam coin van a subir y a "prosperar" con la de pasta que va a entrar...



Gracias por el consejo. Yo no voy tan lejos como para decir que DENT es una estafa, simplemente me preocupa su potencial de subida una vez he comprendido cómo funciona el supply circulante, su relación con el marketplace de datos y demás. 

Estoy seguro de que subirá por efecto arrastre del mercado en general, pero mi idea era quizá saltar a otras altcoins con mejores perspectivas en los próximos meses. Mi portfolio es 45% DENT ahora mismo, estaba pensando en vender la mitad para comprar ARDOR. ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## species8472 (15 Abr 2018)

Solo le queda una pequeña bajadita, un quiero y no puedo, y para final de mes se enciende el motor. Está vez motor warp de curvatura, la luna no es suficiente


----------



## bubbler (16 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Uffff, piensatelo mucho (el entrar tanto con ARDOR), ya que te kedarías con una 20% +- de toda tu cartera con ARDOR... Yo voy hasta el culo de ARDOR, pero me da que va a ser un servicio corporativo sólo para Europa y veremos a ver...
> 
> Tienen licencia de uso de su BaaS, pero a nivel político no se cómo lo van a resolver... Si hay casta política (que sospecho que sí, por cómo se comportan), no te creas que puede ser un buen indicativo....
> 
> ...



que casta política ves en ardor??


----------



## bubbler (16 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> La que no se ve... Es decir, Jelurida es una empresa holandesa, con su BaaS licenciada... Resumiendo, que tienen que pasar por castuzos para entrar en ese ecosistema (licencia), y supongo que estará apadrinada por estos mismos castuzos, vamos que no es un sistema libre como ETH... Es parecido a NEO...



??? 
eso no es motivo para que estén metidos políticos en Jelurida u otro tipo de casta

lo de la licencia yo lo veo bien... que en este mundo hay gente muy jeta que se apunta al todo gratis y te fusila el trabajo de los demás sin un mínimo de vergüenza


----------



## davitin (16 Abr 2018)

Parece que viene una bajada...como lo veis?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubbler (16 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (16 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues eso mismo, primero que te pueden hacer un LELE fuera de la jurisprudencia castuzera comunista o segundo, pagas las paguitas de los gitanos. Tú mismo, para eso prefiero NEO, que tiene un nombre más bonito y están mucho más curradas sus token que los de ETH.
> 
> NEO = Nintendo
> ETH = Sega
> ...




Hombre que NEO sea Nintendo y Sega ETH lo veo desafortunado. Al revés te lo compraría, Nintendo fue siempre por delante de Sega en ventas y prestigio, a excepción de 1988-1990, cuando salió la Mega Drive. Ese fue el único momento donde Sega puso en verdaderos problemas a Nintendo.

NEO, por bueno que sea, sigue siendo aspirante a ETH, ETH podría ser Nintendo y Bitcoin el PC.


----------



## davitin (16 Abr 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham pondra un ejemplo , porque los preescolares no entienden
> si no le explicas las cosas teoricamente .
> Tienes que poner un ejemplo , cuanto mas infantil , mejor ...
> 
> ...



Vaya mierda de símiles que haces...dónde te vas a esconder cuando todo empiece a subir?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Esflinter (16 Abr 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham pondra un ejemplo , porque los preescolares no entienden
> si no le explicas las cosas teoricamente .
> Tienes que poner un ejemplo , cuanto mas infantil , mejor ...
> 
> ...



Tu si que eres diarrea


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2018)

Clapham es un genio. Algunos no lo entienden. Ponedle Thanks al Clapham por favor !


----------



## Bucanero (16 Abr 2018)

Bueno, parece que toca bajada. Pero me da que no puede quedar demasiado de bajada. Paciencia y palomitas. Ya vendrán tiempos mejores. Mientras ha revisar proyectos interesantes para meterle un poco cuando pueda. Que baje o suba empieza a darme igual entre comillas claro. Proyecto y a la espera. Voy a ver si encuentro alguno interesante y os cuento. Un saludo a todos y no os peleis que gastais energias, al ignore quien no os guste y ya está.


----------



## rutenio (17 Abr 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham pondra un ejemplo , porque los preescolares no entienden
> si no le explicas las cosas teoricamente .
> Tienes que poner un ejemplo , cuanto mas infantil , mejor ...
> 
> ...



Algunas veces eres un crack!


----------



## jorgitonew (17 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues eso mismo, primero que te pueden hacer un LELE fuera de la jurisprudencia castuzera comunista o segundo, pagas las paguitas de los gitanos. Tú mismo, para eso prefiero NEO, que tiene un nombre más bonito y están mucho más curradas sus token que los de ETH.
> 
> NEO = Nintendo
> ETH = Sega
> ...



lele es un clon de ignis, no de ardor


----------



## juli (17 Abr 2018)

Major Korean Exchange Launches in Indonesia with Six Cryptocurrencies - Bitcoin News


----------



## jijito (17 Abr 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> Bueno, parece que toca bajada. Pero me da que no puede quedar demasiado de bajada. Paciencia y palomitas. Ya vendrán tiempos mejores. Mientras ha revisar proyectos interesantes para meterle un poco cuando pueda. Que baje o suba empieza a darme igual entre comillas claro. Proyecto y a la espera. Voy a ver si encuentro alguno interesante y os cuento. Un saludo a todos y no os peleis que gastais energias, al ignore quien no os guste y ya está.



Jaja sois como una veleta, parece que repunta un poco y el fomo os invade, pasa al reves y os autocompadeceis. 

Dejad esto camelar unos meses mas porque como mireis diariamente la cotizacion os vais a volver locos.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 Abr 2018)

jijito dijo:


> Jaja sois como una veleta, parece que repunta un poco y el fomo os invade, pasa al reves y os autocompadeceis.
> 
> Dejad esto camelar unos meses mas porque como mireis diariamente la cotizacion os vais a volver locos.



Locos ya estamos, para estar dentro de este mundo es necesario.

El viento sopla para todos, aunque alguien trate de darle la espalda .


----------



## Patanegra (17 Abr 2018)

APEX (CPX) que alguien de aqui recomendo, entra en CMC en el puesto 1299:

Apex (CPX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Gian Gastone (17 Abr 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> APEX (CPX) que alguien de aqui recomendo, entra en CMC en el puesto 1299:
> 
> Apex (CPX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Que tal PataNegra has vendido ya los TRF o te los quedas por si suena la flauta ::


----------



## Patanegra (17 Abr 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Que tal PataNegra has vendido ya los TRF o te los quedas por si suena la flauta ::



vendidos todos pero demasiado baratos, la mayoria los vendi en el primer pumpeo de +20-30% ::

aun asi debajo de ICO..... para los que entramos en Diciembre / Enero era de las pocas ICO que quedaba, la mayoria han sido estafas (auqnue ICO estafas como CS han dado x8 nada mas entrar a exchanges).


----------



## davitin (17 Abr 2018)

Zilliqa ha subido un huevo, está casi a 7 centavos, viniendo de 3, está llega al dólar a poco que suba el Bitcoin.

Aún está muy barata.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## danjian (17 Abr 2018)

Pornhub ahora acepta XVG(Verge) :8:
Pornhub accepts Crypto


----------



## orbeo (17 Abr 2018)

danjian dijo:


> Pornhub ahora acepta XVG(Verge) :8:
> Pornhub accepts Crypto



En cuanto ha salido la noticia ha caído un -40%. A ver quién lo entiende...


----------



## plus ultra (17 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> En cuanto ha salido la noticia ha caído un -40%. A ver quién lo entiende...



Compra con el rumor vende con la noticia,eso es de 1º de especulación.


----------



## Kukulkam (17 Abr 2018)

Axpire (pepi) y Devery coin con acuerdo ONU y JD.COM

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (17 Abr 2018)

A la noticia de que en Localbitcoins exigen ya identificación KYC/AML para trincar...sumamos ésta ...

* Billetera de criptomonedas Blockchain contrata ejecutiva de Goldman Sachs para ayudar a impulsar clientes institucionales *

Blockchain cryptocurrency wallet hires top Goldman Sachs exec


...y ya sólo faltan Rovinjú y Agustina Daragón pa'l wateke livertariho...


----------



## Patanegra (17 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> A la noticia de que en Localbitcoins exigen ya identificación KYC/AML para trincar...sumamos ésta ...
> 
> [



el mercado creara una alternativa anonima.


----------



## Polo_00 (17 Abr 2018)

esta noticia si que es curiosa...

Matthew Mellon muere a los 53 años: así era el heredero bancario que se hizo millonario con las criptomonedas - elEconomista.es

Al oxycontin...claro claro...


----------



## besto (17 Abr 2018)

Bueno pues se complica un poco la foto a corto plazo y nos alejamos de la posibilidad de coger impulso para romper la directriz bajista. Ademas esta haciendo un h-c-h en grafico 4 horas...figura teoricamente bajista...pero bueno no significa mucho mas alla que simple flojera. A ver si reacciona al alza que pillariamos a unos cuantos cortos. 

Veremos....


----------



## Bucanero (17 Abr 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Compra con el rumor vende con la noticia,eso es de 1º de inversión.



La puta... es que yo quería vender esta mañana en todolo alto y convenientemente hitbtc me ha puesto la cartera en mantenimiento. Que casualidad. Ahora que de todo uno aprende.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2018 at 21:55 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Zilliqa ha subido un huevo, está casi a 7 centavos, viniendo de 3, está llega al dólar a poco que suba el Bitcoin.
> 
> Aún está muy barata.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk




La llevo desde que lo comentastes más atras aunque poca cosa. Haber si da alegrías. y Gracias por tu recomendación.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2018 at 21:58 ----------




jijito dijo:


> Jaja sois como una veleta, parece que repunta un poco y el fomo os invade, pasa al reves y os autocompadeceis.
> 
> Dejad esto camelar unos meses mas porque como mireis diariamente la cotizacion os vais a volver locos.




JAJAJA tienes razon, intentaré ser más frio pero a veces me cuesta. Es que tengo además ganas de que suba porque veo que empiezan aparecer fundamentales interesantes en algunas monedas y productos terminandose y quiero que suba ya pero imagino que aun no es el momento.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Abr 2018)

No es por meter fud, pero esta noticia acojona.

Roban 2 millones de dólares en criptomonedas a un YouTuber en pleno streaming en directo - El Chapuzas Informático


----------



## davitin (17 Abr 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> No es por meter fud, pero esta noticia acojona.
> 
> Roban 2 millones de dólares en criptomonedas a un YouTuber en pleno streaming en directo - El Chapuzas Informático



Y por que deberíamos sentir fud?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Y por que deberíamos sentir fud?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Sin llegar a conocer el nivel de seguridad del Youtuber, o si la historia es verídica, es una posibilidad muy chunga a la que todos estamos expuestos.


----------



## danjian (17 Abr 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> No es por meter fud, pero esta noticia acojona.
> 
> Roban 2 millones de dólares en criptomonedas a un YouTuber en pleno streaming en directo - El Chapuzas Informático



No sera este tio? Ian Balina Hacked : CryptoCurrency

Porque segun dicen se ha hackeado el mismo para no pagar impuestos
https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurr...alina_is_lying_about_getting_hacked_to_avoid/


----------



## orbeo (17 Abr 2018)

PornHub rips Charlie Lee the scammer
https://i.redd.it/3ar8qvqijhs01.png


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (18 Abr 2018)

danjian dijo:


> No sera este tio? Ian Balina Hacked : CryptoCurrency
> 
> Porque segun dicen se ha hackeado el mismo para no pagar impuestos
> Ian Balina is lying about getting hacked to avoid taxes? : CryptoCurrency



Todo cobra sentido, ya que el día de pagar impuestos en USA era uno de estos, de ser así, ya me gusta más.

Además sino recuerdo mal en USA con el tema de los impuestos debes demostrar tu inocencia, la carga de la prueba recae en el contribuyente, lo cual es más que abusivo. Algo bueno teníamos que tener en España y gran parte de Europa.


----------



## jorgitonew (18 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> PornHub rips Charlie Lee the scammer
> https://i.redd.it/3ar8qvqijhs01.png



Joe... vaya chorrada de respuesta da pornhub... que más da lo que tenga lee para aceptar o no ltc?? en fin, cada loco con su tema


----------



## Gurney (18 Abr 2018)

El último cuarto de hora en TRIG ha sido brutal.
Los bots zumbando.
Y todo para subirlo y bajarlo a lo bestia (intervalos de 0:45 y de 1:00)


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Abr 2018)

besto dijo:


> Bueno pues se complica un poco la foto a corto plazo y nos alejamos de la posibilidad de coger impulso para romper la directriz bajista. Ademas esta haciendo un h-c-h en grafico 4 horas...figura teoricamente bajista...pero bueno no significa mucho mas alla que simple flojera. A ver si reacciona al alza que pillariamos a unos cuantos cortos.
> 
> Veremos....



en efecto, mejor esperar


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 Abr 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Joe... vaya chorrada de respuesta da pornhub... que más da lo que tenga lee para aceptar o no ltc?? en fin, cada loco con su tema



Hombre, decir primero que has vendido todo lo que tenías en una criptomoneda (máxime siendo uno de los fundadores) y luego decirle a otro que debería aceptar esa misma criptomoneda como medio de pago es bastante contradictorio como poco.


----------



## djun (18 Abr 2018)

Subida de Monero del 12%.

El fork de Monero, MoneroV, me parece que va a ser una coin interesante, para tenerla en cuenta. Creo que son serios. De momento va a tener soporte de los siguientes exchanges: HitBTC, CoinEx, BTC-alpha, Coinroom, Ovis, Octaex.


----------



## silverwindow (18 Abr 2018)

djun dijo:


> Subida de Monero del 12%.
> 
> El fork de Monero, MoneroV, me parece que va a ser una coin interesante, para tenerla en cuenta. Creo que son serios. De momento va a tener soporte de los siguientes exchanges: HitBTC, CoinEx, BTC-alpha, Coinroom, Ovis, Octaex.



Solo para especular.

---------- Post added 18-abr-2018 at 08:32 ----------

Como vais de tenencia de cardanos? Alguien sigue el proyecto ? La veo flojita


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 Abr 2018)

djun dijo:


> Subida de Monero del 12%.
> 
> El fork de Monero, MoneroV, me parece que va a ser una coin interesante, para tenerla en cuenta. Creo que son serios. De momento va a tener soporte de los siguientes exchanges: HitBTC, CoinEx, BTC-alpha, Coinroom, Ovis, Octaex.



Ahora mismo ya va por encima del +17% Monero (XMR) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap :8:


----------



## Gurney (18 Abr 2018)

CLOAK listada hace 1 hora en Binance: se ha dejado un 30%.

Es un patrón recurrente, no? Subir con el anuncio de ser listada en unas semanas, y en la entrada efectiva de comprar-vender, despeñarse.


----------



## davitin (18 Abr 2018)

Los que estén surfeando ahora mismo se estarán forrando, menudos vaivenes.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (18 Abr 2018)

O perdiendo también.
Échale un ojo a CLOAK, y me dices si te subes o te bajas ::.
Difícil acertar, se puede ir al infierno. He hecho una compra pequeña en 19500 y ya va por los 19300...

---------- Post added 18-abr-2018 at 10:33 ----------

19200...el cuchillo sigue cayendo

---------- Post added 18-abr-2018 at 10:34 ----------

19000 los ha tocado en otro suspiro

---------- Post added 18-abr-2018 at 10:52 ----------

18900...jeje

---------- Post added 18-abr-2018 at 10:53 ----------

18800, mínimo del día ya

---------- Post added 18-abr-2018 at 11:15 ----------

18200...seguimos hacia el infierno


----------



## juli (18 Abr 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> O perdiendo también.
> Échale un ojo a CLOAK, y me dices si te subes o te bajas ::.
> Difícil acertar, se puede ir al infierno. He hecho una compra pequeña en 19500 y ya va por los 19300...
> 
> ...



Las puestas de largo en Binance...o te pillan dentro...o"aléjate de mí, Satanás".

---------------------------------------

Sobre los vasos comunicantes :

BTC , al 40% de ATH...ETH, sobre el 35.

Subtokens y "segunda clase" ...desde ETH ( 35% ) y hasta alrededor del 15/17% .

Excepción a todo : OMiseGo.

Buenos ratios sin marrones en perspectiva respecto a roadmap : ARDOR, QTUM, DASH, ENIGMA.



Zahoríes premium...los justitox ( infinitamente menos que EGOs)...Ayákadakualo.


----------



## bubbler (18 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (18 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> A mí la moneda que me está llamando PODEROSAMENTE la atención es *EOS*, vereis...
> 
> ¿Alguien entró en la génesis de Ethereum? Yo sí, me acuerdo que envié 0,5BTC y me reservaron 668.5 Ether, eso fue el Jul-30-2015 (lo he consultado directamente en mi historial que es de cuando se repartió el génesis, por lo que la reserva tuvo que ser antes). ¿Os acordáis cómo era la web de la preventa? yo no mucho, he tenido que buscar en internet las imágenes:
> 
> ...





Que no tienen nada todavia.Y que no vale los billones que vale.


----------



## trancos123 (18 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> A mí la moneda que me está llamando PODEROSAMENTE la atención es *EOS*, vereis...
> 
> ¿Alguien entró en la génesis de Ethereum? Yo sí, me acuerdo que envié 0,5BTC y me reservaron 668.5 Ether, eso fue el Jul-30-2015 (lo he consultado directamente en mi historial que es de cuando se repartió el génesis, por lo que la reserva tuvo que ser antes). ¿Os acordáis cómo era la web de la preventa? yo no mucho, he tenido que buscar en internet las imágenes:
> 
> ...



Joder, valorar una crypto porque su pagina web se parece a la de etherum ::
Equipo + whitepaper es lo único que a medio/largo plazo sirve.


----------



## davitin (18 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> A mí la moneda que me está llamando PODEROSAMENTE la atención es *EOS*, vereis...
> 
> ¿Alguien entró en la génesis de Ethereum? Yo sí, me acuerdo que envié 0,5BTC y me reservaron 668.5 Ether, eso fue el Jul-30-2015 (lo he consultado directamente en mi historial que es de cuando se repartió el génesis, por lo que la reserva tuvo que ser antes). ¿Os acordáis cómo era la web de la preventa? yo no mucho, he tenido que buscar en internet las imágenes:
> 
> ...



Me ha gustado el arrebato mistico de intuiciones, pero con mil millones de suply no esperes verla a mil pavos.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (18 Abr 2018)

Dios te oiga, Bubbler.


----------



## bubbler (18 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## jorgitonew (18 Abr 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Hombre, decir primero que has vendido todo lo que tenías en una criptomoneda (máxime siendo uno de los fundadores) y luego decirle a otro que debería aceptar esa misma criptomoneda como medio de pago es bastante contradictorio como poco.



hombre, venderla en máximos como hizo lee no me parece mala decisión


----------



## Gurney (18 Abr 2018)

Llevo EOS, en general me gustan todas las "metamonedas", las que pueden servir para hacer DAPPs y proyectos particulares.

Me preocupa esto, la verdad (en negrita):

The EOS Token distribution will take place over 341 days starting on June 26, 2017 at 13:00 UTC. One billion (1,000,000,000) EOS Tokens will be distributed according to the schedule below:

200,000,000 EOS Tokens (20% of the total amount of EOS Tokens to be distributed) will be distributed during a 5 day period beginning on June 26, 2017 at 13:00 UTC and ending on July 1, 2017 at 12:59:59 UTC (the “First Period”).

700,000,000 EOS Tokens (70% of the total amount of EOS Tokens to be distributed) will then be *split evenly into 350 consecutive 23 hour periods of 2,000,000 EOS tokens each beginning on July 1, 2017 at 13:00:00 UTC.*
100,000,000 EOS (10% of the total amount of EOS Tokens to be distributed) will be reserved for block.one and cannot be traded or transferred on the Ethereum network.

700 millones de monedas en poco menos de 1 año. Es mucho, no tengo claro que el mercado vaya a digerir eso demasiado bien.


----------



## bubbler (18 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## davitin (18 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pero en la página de distribución, se observa que la horquilla de precio de la moneda no posee mucha varianza ¿no? Sí es cierto que hubo una bajada de precio a 0.0010ETH/EOS pero vamos que suele estar en promedio en 0.0016ETH/EOS.
> 
> Quedan menos de 2 meses ¿piensas que no lo va a absorber? Pero si ya casi está listo todo!!!! y estoy seguro de que los últimos días subirá muchíiiisimo el precio!!!!
> 
> ...



Y para ti que potencial tiene EOS? Pitonisa Lola Style y tal....

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubbler (18 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## bubbler (18 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Gurney (18 Abr 2018)

Sí, parece que el patrón es subida pre-fork/airdrop y bajada cuando lo dan.
El tema es ver si compensa, o se repite. Según nuestras intuiciones, hacer en consecuencia.


----------



## silverwindow (18 Abr 2018)

Hay un video por ahi de FUD de EOS.
Es FuD,pero tambien dice 4 verdades a la cara.Tema supply y distribucion,muy malo.


----------



## Kukulkam (18 Abr 2018)

Enigma tiene pinta de pegar un petardazo de x2 en cualquier momento....


----------



## silverwindow (18 Abr 2018)

Esra todo a punto de caramelo.
"Hay ganas" se nota in the air.Pastuki que quiere entrar.

A la minima se marca se va el btc a 13k en una noche y todas detras.Si te pilla la buena te haces un x5

Hay q estar mas al loro que nunca.

Todos.mis indicadores esotericos y misticos me dicen que parriba

Ojo avizor mas q nunca neo y iota


----------



## davitin (18 Abr 2018)

De las que aún están "asequibles" y van a dar un petardazo seguro son OMG, nano, Iota y neo, esas a poco que suba todo lo petan.

De las muy baratas tenéis pareto y zilliqa, de estas dos lamentó mucho no haber pillado a dos manos cuando estaban a 0.015 y 0.035 respectivamente.

Tengo de todas las que he nombrado, datum y sonm creo que subirán también bastante, creo que no me he equivocado al elegir, cuando tienes recursos limitados tienes que apuntar bien para maximizar la jugada, aunque creo que con iot chain he metido la pata, no creo que vaya a ningún lado.

Ya me gustaría tener Bitcoin, eth, Dash y Bitcoin cash, esas son para repartirles un millonaco de euros, apagar el ordenador, encenderlo dentro de un año y ver que ahora tienes 3 o 4 kilos sin haber hecho nada, sin preocupaciones, pero es lo que hay.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubbler (18 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## plus ultra (18 Abr 2018)

Parece que XMR ha empezado a levantar,ha tardado mas de lo esperado yo no esperaría al 30 para soltar.

El próximo mes tenemos unos fork interesantes para sacarse unos satoshis con las subidas.

El 12 tenemos uno con Bytecoin BCN

El 15 le toca a Bitcoin cash BCH 

Y el 21 digibyte DGB.


----------



## Ethan20 (18 Abr 2018)

SAVEDROID, la primera ICO Alemana. una ESTAFA.

https://www.ccn.com/over-and-out-savedroid-ico-makes-apparent-exit-scam/

40 millones de euros, o aproximadamente $ 50 millones, recaudó en la ico.

El miércoles, el sitio web de la compañía alemana se desconectó inesperadamente y desde entonces ha sido reemplazado por una sola imagen: el meme "Aannd It's Gone", que se originó originalmente en South Park.
savedroid

Y en caso de que los inversores aún no entendieran el mensaje, Yassin Hankir, fundador y director general del proyecto, publicó una publicación en Twitter que lo mostró en un aeropuerto y más tarde en una playa, sosteniendo una cerveza. 

Twitter


----------



## Carlos1 (18 Abr 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> SAVEDROID, la primera ICO Alemana. una ESTAFA.
> 
> https://www.ccn.com/over-and-out-savedroid-ico-makes-apparent-exit-scam/



En su telegram parece que no estuviese pasando nada, si subes el enlace te lo borran, y la peña tampoco se le ve muy preocupada que digamos.

No sera noticia fake?


----------



## Ethan20 (18 Abr 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> En su telegram parece que no estuviese pasando nada, si subes el enlace te lo borran, y la peña tampoco se le ve muy preocupada que digamos.
> 
> No sera noticia fake?



Puede que sea un truco publicitario

Pero esta es su pagina web ahora

savedroid


----------



## Carlos1 (18 Abr 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Puede que sea un truco publicitario
> 
> Pero esta es su pagina web ahora
> 
> savedroid



jajajjaajajaja

la ostia.

ahora en su telegram estan spammeando que no veas, miles de bots...

en su día me pedían 1.000 € aprox para "liberar" mis SVD


----------



## silverwindow (18 Abr 2018)

Con dos cojones.
Estafando y riendose de la peña en su puta cara.
Y los tontakis del telegram siguen con el todamon aqui no pasa nada.

Sera publicidad pq tan desacarado no pyede ser.

Edito:con 30millonakos que lo busquen.
Bitconnect 2nda parte.

Lo de la birra es total.

Auqnue me andaria con cuidado si ha estafado a rusos.


----------



## Nico (18 Abr 2018)

Dos opciones:

a) Es un demente psicópata que no se ha dado cuenta que, con menos de 30 años se ha condenado a vivir en los albañales del mundo -ya que si lo denuncian no podrá pisar ningún país serio con oficina de la Interpol y leyes de extradición-.

b) Es un puto genio que tiene listo un cambio de nombre y pasaportes en alguna extraña jurisdicción y que, tras afeitarse y con algunos leves retoques cosméticos podrá recorrer el mundo libremente y sin problemas.

Eso, siempre bajo el supuesto de que sus bitcoins o ethereums (supongo que no tendrá su dinero en su propia coin ) conserven el valor durante los 30-40 años que le quedan de vida o, puede que se encuentre denunciado, en Africa y con "números en la pantalla" que no le sirven para nada.

Tiene a su favor -como en todas las estafas masivas- que a la gente que puso 100 o 200 euros le resulta más sencillo darlos por perdidos que ponerse en el trabajo de montar la _"Asociación de Estafados Nro 10.000"_ y darse al esfuerzo de contactar damnificados, contratar abogados, hacer las denuncias y demás.

No se sorprendan si NADIE lo denuncia y, en 2 o 3 años, con todo olvidado, hasta vuelve a vivir a su mismo piso.


----------



## Ricardo_gs (18 Abr 2018)

ICO Exit Scams after Listing Ryan Gosling as Graphic Designer


no whitepaper (aunque igual sirven para limpiarse el culo aunque exista).
en negocios con master card, visa, maestro.
puso pistas de que era una estafa ::


----------



## Nico (18 Abr 2018)

Oficinas de Savedroid hoy:







Lista de tipos a los que la gente va a reputear hoy (dudo que éstos hayan recibido dinero para fugarse):


----------



## juli (18 Abr 2018)

Ricardo_gs dijo:


> ICO Exit Scams after Listing Ryan Gosling as Graphic Designer
> 
> 
> no whitepaper (aunque igual sirven para limpiarse el culo aunque exista).
> ...



Tecnicamente, si puso pistas...fue de que NO era una estafa.

Sin white paper al que remitir cualquier incumplimiento y una afoto de un actor de jólibu...me da que ese menda se lo ha hecho pero que muy bien asesoráo.

Una estafa debe producir "engaño bastante" para provocar un desplazamiento patrimonial...si es un trinque burdo se considera , muy frecuentemente, provocado por la negligencia del comprador.

Por cierto...éso desanimará a mogollón de jueces de perseguir algo así de oficio ( y con un tipo en ultramar, ni te digo ).

---------- Post added 18-abr-2018 at 20:01 ----------

Del discordd de FACTOM :

"" We are thinking the best solution is for Guides to be able to grade applications as they come in since we are slammed for time trying to get everything done so *we can launch M3 on April 30th (we really don't want to postpone*). ")"

M3 Roadmap - Factom


----------



## Gurney (18 Abr 2018)

A todo esto, el bajón de Verge (XVG) a qué se debe exactamente?


----------



## silverwindow (18 Abr 2018)

Esta entrando mas pasta en las alts que en BTC.


----------



## davitin (18 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Esta entrando mas pasta en las alts que en BTC.



Estamos casi en 340.000 millones, y bitcoin ha subido solo un poco, como tu dices esta entrando pastuki a las alts.


----------



## Gurney (19 Abr 2018)

Tranquilos, ya hemos andado ese camino.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (19 Abr 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> A todo esto, el bajón de Verge (XVG) a qué se debe exactamente?



Se debe a que a mucha gente no le ha hecho gracia que el nuevo y flamante partner que iban a anunciar fuera finalmente Pornhub


----------



## Ethan20 (19 Abr 2018)

Bueno tranquilidad para los que invirtieron en SAVEDROID parece que solo fue un truco publicitario. Ya están de vuelta.


----------



## davitin (19 Abr 2018)

Pues que poca gracia para los inversores.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (19 Abr 2018)

Thread by @BMBernstein: "1/ Are


----------



## Boarding_87 (19 Abr 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> A todo esto, el bajón de Verge (XVG) a qué se debe exactamente?



Se debe a lo de siempre en las criptos: compra el rumor, vende la noticia.


----------



## Gurney (19 Abr 2018)

Una gráfica interesante:


----------



## Pimlico (19 Abr 2018)

Muy interesante esta grafica, deberiamos hacer una lista de estas cryptos q creemos van a subir mas.



Gurney dijo:


> Una gráfica interesante:


----------



## silverwindow (19 Abr 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Bueno tranquilidad para los que invirtieron en SAVEDROID parece que solo fue un truco publicitario. Ya están de vuelta.



esta como una chota.
Auqnue supongo que esto demuestra algo asi como que si no se ha alrgado con la pasta, ya no lo hara

Buenos si querian llmar la atencion, lo han echo

genius?


----------



## bubbler (19 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Mopois (19 Abr 2018)

¿Qué opinais de luxcoin?

Ha pegado una buena subida estos días y acaban de fichar a mcafee como advisor.

Yo la he conocido porque estaba a huevo para minar, aunque fui vendiendo


----------



## juli (19 Abr 2018)

Factom...de tiros largos.

Por cierto, los "Nodos de autoridad" se solicitan. Ni idea. Si alguien sabe explicarlo un pelín...merci

Doc 104 - Authority Server Application Process - Documentos de Google

---------- Post added 19-abr-2018 at 16:21 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> Que pensais de raiden? Otro del core de Ethrenstein



Muy wen precio. Todo diox anda a weltas con Plasma...pero Raiden es otra pata.


----------



## Ricardo_gs (19 Abr 2018)

Mopois dijo:


> ¿Qué opinais de luxcoin?
> 
> Ha pegado una buena subida estos días y acaban de fichar a mcafee como advisor.
> 
> Yo la he conocido porque estaba a huevo para minar, aunque fui vendiendo



LUX coin es "humo", su CEO es un ladrillero :: que se monto en el tren de las cripto, se consiguió un buen programador, pero ese proyecto esta técnicamente congelado, es buena para minar y diluir con el esquema pump and dump minero como le sucedió a maxcoin (la de Maxkeiser), ademas Mcafee le dio un buen pump a Verge ::

Doug Polk Coin pick LUX doesn't check out! - YouTube


----------



## Mopois (19 Abr 2018)

Guay, pues iré vendiendo al precio que esté lo que me da minando, gracias.


----------



## davitin (19 Abr 2018)

Estoy viendo que muchas alts están a un precio mayor ahora con el Bitcoin a 8250 que la última vez que Bitcoin estuvo a ese precio antes de la gran bajada (sobre el 25 de noviembre).

Cuando Bitcoin suba a saco, el efecto arrastre va a ser brutal, muchas van a duplicar ath con facilidad si Bitcoin vuelve a estar a 20k.

Por poner un ejemplo, neo el 25 de noviembre, con el Bitcoin sobrepasando los 8000 estaba en trentaitantos...ahora está pasando los 70 con el Bitcoin al mismo precio, eso significa que ha conservado gran parte de su valor después del bajón, osea que en la siguiente subida ya parte de una situación de ventaja.

Haced la prueba con vuestras alts favoritas, a ver si el 25 de noviembre estaban mejor o peor que ahora.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (19 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy viendo que muchas alts están a un precio mayor ahora con el Bitcoin a 8250 que la última vez que Bitcoin estuvo a ese precio antes de la gran bajada (sobre el 25 de noviembre).
> 
> Cuando Bitcoin suba a saco, el efecto arrastre va a ser brutal, muchas van a duplicar ath con facilidad si Bitcoin vuelve a estar a 20k.
> 
> ...




Pues si.
Sia hay revalorizacion de BTC,se podra hacer mucho mas dinero en alt qur en btc.
Neo es una de ellas.

Un btc a 9000,neo podria tocar los 90-100


Asi veo neo,dash y stellar,pero del top10neo la que mas.

Por otra parte si btc se va a los infiernos,las alt lo seguiran tb a pies juntillas.


----------



## wililon (19 Abr 2018)

Justo venía a decir eso. Las alt de están revalorizando un 40% frente a Bitcoin en unos días (por los menos la que llevo yo) claro que cuando estaban cayendo ocurría lo contrario


----------



## davitin (19 Abr 2018)

Cómo veis Bitcoin cash? 

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (19 Abr 2018)

Eth tampoco lo esta haciendo nada mal.

De momento todo es una subidilla de mierda,peor ahi esta.
pim pam

Con un btc a 9k, casi puedes duplicar en algunas alts


----------



## bubbler (19 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (19 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> OJO!
> 
> El ecosistema Ethereum seguirá aumentando drasticamente, más si cabe con las nuevas actualizaciones que permitirán parasitar más criptoland... Peeeeero, eso quiere decir que el token Ether tendrá que perder precio sí o sí, ya que sólo sirve para realizar transacciones.... Esto quiere decir que OMG, RND, TRX, REP y demás core ETH fagocitarán ETH (el tóken Ether).
> 
> Ahora bien, el ecosistema Ethereum (y tendríamos que empezar a diferenciar Ether de Ethereum) ¿se va a fagocitar a sí mismo? ¿quedará en un mercado cautivo gigante, pero cautivo?




A largo todos calvos.
Pero a corto es de las que mas sube de las grandes.


----------



## Depeche (19 Abr 2018)

La que dará mucho que hablar a partir del mes que viene y durante el año será Boscoin, uno de los mejores proyectos que hay actualmente, una blockchain muy perfeccionada respecto al resto y que está muy devaluada, en cuanto saquen la mainnet volará.


----------



## davitin (19 Abr 2018)

Depeche dijo:


> La que dará mucho que hablar a partir del mes que viene y durante el año será Boscoin, uno de los mejores proyectos que hay actualmente, una blockchain muy perfeccionada respecto al resto y que está muy devaluada, en cuanto saquen la mainnet volará.



De que va? Otro medio de pago? Otra plataforma?

Llegó a los 6 dólares y bajo a los 16 centavos, una barbaridad.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (19 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> De que va? Otro medio de pago? Otra plataforma?
> 
> Llegó a los 6 dólares y bajo a los 16 centavos, una barbaridad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Parece una inversión ruinosa. Como todo lo que recomienda Depeche.


----------



## plus ultra (19 Abr 2018)

Depeche dijo:


> La que dará mucho que hablar a partir del mes que viene y durante el año será Boscoin, uno de los mejores proyectos que hay actualmente, una blockchain muy perfeccionada respecto al resto y que está muy devaluada, en cuanto saquen la mainnet volará.




Se me acaba de joder la tarde,y mi esperanza de sacar algo de Boscoin.

Eddie Mush - YouTube


----------



## Depeche (19 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> De que va? Otro medio de pago? Otra plataforma?
> 
> Llegó a los 6 dólares y bajo a los 16 centavos, una barbaridad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Es una blockchain


----------



## bubbler (19 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## coque42 (19 Abr 2018)

Yo voy a vender el 50% de mis axpire para comprar achain.


----------



## Albertezz (20 Abr 2018)

Depeche dijo:


> La que dará mucho que hablar a partir del mes que viene y durante el año será Boscoin, uno de los mejores proyectos que hay actualmente, una blockchain muy perfeccionada respecto al resto y que está muy devaluada, en cuanto saquen la mainnet volará.



que nadie siga a este retrasado, boscoin es una basura que está por debajo del precio ico, prometia mucho durante la ico y ahora que se disipa el humo aparece la basura que es, no aporta absolutamente nada nuevo y la unica novedad es que van a sacar masternodes en unos meses.

Deja de intentar vendernos tus putas mierdas que no llegan ni al medio millon de volumen diario.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Abr 2018)

Yo tengo algunas,pocas compradas a precio de saldo.
Es proyecto parece una mierda muerta,pero a veces estas basuras los chinos le pegan el pumpazo y a otracosa mariposa.

Eso si,venir aqui a decir que la mierda es oro me parece,como minimo de mal gusto.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (20 Abr 2018)

Como suelo poner en cada hilo que Depeche abre, a los que no le conocéis, tened mucho cuidado con este pájaro. Entre otras "grandes inversiones", 

1. "Predijo" un valor de Codere en abril de 2015 que nunca se produjo (Codere en unos días la tendremos en 2,75 euros). Un día antes de hacer el contrasplit de noviembre de 2017, las acciones de Codere tenían un valor de 0,35 Euros.

2. Tiene prácticas de dudosa honestidad para venderse como experto en trading cuando en realidad borraba los muchos intentos de que sus previsiones funcionaran (Inversiones de depeche). Teniendo en cuenta que hace cosa de 2 años no publicitaba nada relacionado con las criptmonedas, es de esperar que no tenga fiabilidad alguna. 

3. Retos de trading que después nunca era capaz de conseguir. Cuando fallaba, decía que le habían metido un Virus en el ordenador (Acabo de empezar el reto de subir 200 euros en cuenta real)

4. Recomendaba comprar Popular porque estaba formando un "suelo interesante" un par de días antes de que quebrara (Jornada de pánico en Banco Popular que podría hacer suelo interesante en 0,49-0,47 euros).

5. Por lo común, nunca dice lo que ha metido en una operación. En la mayoría de los casos es porque no ha metido nada en absoluto, demostrando así que no es capaz de arriesgar su propio dinero en lo que recomienda.

6. Su última y más reciente "predicción" fue para IOTA: dió un comportamiento como que se iba a producir que nunca pasó (Video análisis IOTA 13-2-18).

Sólo busca que le sigáis por las redes sociales para cobraros por sus servicios de adivinación con bola de cristal y lucrarse a costa de vosotros dando consejos de mierda que no valen nada. Quedáis advertidos.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Abr 2018)

Iota a por los 2 pavos, hace nada estaba a 1$


----------



## bubbler (20 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (20 Abr 2018)

ahi vamos,cinturones abrochados


----------



## bubbler (20 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (20 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Cómo evolucionará el precio de BTC? ¿seguirá el mismo patrón del pasado? ¿Ganará una magnitud? Mucho me temo que entrará dinero a espuertas y BTC no tendrá capacidad suficiente de absorción esta vez... Puede que llegue a los 30K, pero no, el cártel ya tiene preparado el escenario, y manipularán la eficiencia de BTC en su vector de transferencia de riqueza; esto es que los holders de BTC verán como el marketcap aumenta y aumenta y a ellos les caen migajas, mientras ese dinero hace florecer criptoland...
> 
> Siempre pasa, a nivel biológico, químico, eléctrico, angelical, económico... Diversidad frente bloque hegemónico... ¿quien gana?



Bitcoin seguira evolucionando tambien, si se anonimiza, podrai cargarse las coins anonymas y asi con mas acaracteristicas , por otra parte es un mundo tan nuevo que quien sabe


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Bitcoin seguira evolucionando tambien, si se anonimiza, podrai cargarse las coins anonymas y asi con mas acaracteristicas , por otra parte es un mundo tan nuevo que quien sabe



Las coins anónimas pueden darte plusvis...pero a nivel global del ranking, son el chocolate del loro. De hecho...proyectos como ENIGMA van a vender en cero,coma un "traje de anonimato *y privacidad*" a cualquier blockchain a todos los efectos...y no sólo en cuestión de pagos. ( El Discovery en el que correrán perfectamente operativos sus secrets contracts llega en verano ).

En este contexto de hype generalizado , la discreta dominancia de BTC se juega posiblemente más qu nunca. Esto no puede continuar así 2 semanas...o todo estará a expensas de un detonante que perfectamente podría salir de aquí :



Community Ethereum Development Conference 2018

------------------------------------------------------------------------

El EDCON (Community Ethereum Development Conference: Community Ethereum Development Conference 2018) es la conferencia global sin fines de lucro *organizada por LinkTime, una compañía que es parte de la comunidad Ethereum en China*. El objetivo de la conferencia es mejorar la comunicación y la integración entre las diversas comunidades globales de Ethereum. EDCON está organizado como una serie de conferencias, y ocurre una vez al año en diferentes países. El primer EDCON se celebró con éxito en ESCP Europe, París, Francia del 17 al 18 de febrero de 2017, y esta vez, *el evento tendrá lugar en la Universidad de Ryerson, Toronto, Canadá, del 3 al 5 de mayo de 2018. La conferencia cubrirá lo último en tecnología e investigación de Ethereum Blockchain (PoS / Casper, escalabilidad, criptografía / privacidad, seguridad, etc.), tendencias actuales, así como proyectos y aplicaciones basados ​​en Ethereum y blockchain, y desarrollo y creación de comunidades. También habrá una superdemo como parte del evento*. Damos la bienvenida e invitamos a amigos de las comunidades de Ethereum en todo el mundo a participar en este evento. Damos la bienvenida a cualquier persona que se registre para hablar, y los temas recopilados serán revisados ​​por nuestro equipo de consultores para asegurarnos de que estamos creando un evento de la mejor calidad y que sea lo más inclusivo y justo posible. Esperamos que podamos hacer que EDCON Toronto sea aún más exitoso que EDCON Paris el año pasado. Aún así, las ganancias si recibimos del evento, se usarán en las futuras reuniones de Ethereum y otros eventos relacionados para apoyar a las comunidades. Tome un boleto en el sitio web, ¡nos vemos en Toronto!

------------------------------------------------------------------


En fin, puede que todo quede en un sectáreo brindis al sol, pero hora de acotar el silencio de un Hobbit que lleva todo un añito ( wena parte del cual transcurre ya en un 2018 de más que posible inicio de la criptoadopción masiva ) jugando al gato y al ratón. Ayákadakualo.

Como decía el otro..."Jamás tan cerca arremetió lo lejos".


----------



## silverwindow (20 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> Las coins anónimas pueden darte plusvis...pero a nivel global del ranking, son el chocolate del loro. De hecho...proyectos como ENIGMA van a vender en cero,coma un "traje de anonimato" a cualquier blockchain a todos los efectos...y no sólo en cuestión de pagos. ( El Discovery en el que correrán perfectamente operativos sus secrets contracts llega en verano ).
> 
> En este contexto de hype generalizado , la discreta dominancia de BTC se juega posiblemente más qu nunca. Esto no puede continuar así 2 semanas...o todo estará a expensas de un detonante que perfectamente podría salir de aquí :
> 
> ...





Otra conferencia?
Bueno vale.
El hobbit menos conferencias y mas abrir la boca. 
De ethereum la canibalizacion por sus hijas me parece algo a tener en cuenta tambien.
Hay tiempo.
Bitcoin no es gordote porque si, lo es porque tiene una red inmensa y segura detras,uan red que impide por ejemplo lo que le paso a Ardor en poloniex, que se fue a otra cadena, con el pos bendito.
Tambien las LN ya permiten en cierta forma anonimizar tus bitcoins, o almenos desrelacionarlos de tu historial blockchainero sin pasar a monero o historias de exchanges.Es si se va metiendo en los wallets, y sale bien, y tira padaelnta (que ya es mucho) puede acabar haciendo irrelevante las coins anonymas como monero y eng.Aqunue eng apunta mucho mas alto.

Pero si algo tengo claro es que el objetivo de BTC es destruir la competencia en shitland haciendola irrelevante.

Las sidechains, sera la tercera guerra mundial,cuando llegue, si llega.

Cryptowars,ya dicen por ahi.

Si, Palomitas y tal. Muchas palomitas.

A ver qeu tal va el asunto.Luego esta dash que a ver que cojones hacen, porque de noticillas de esas pumpedorcillas hay muchas en muhcas coins, pero la pasarela ande esta?



Hay que ir haciendo caja de vez en cuando.En euros.


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2018)

Hace 3 telediarios lo k soltabas era que BTC sacaba sus LN a la chita callando y sin tantas promesas. ( Del Hobbit, ninguna...sabe perfectamente cómo manejarse...y las LN, a día de hoy, son los padres y desde luego, no un tema resuelto, ni mucho menos ).

Y posiblemente para tí, sea sólo "otra" conferencia. Pero el contexto actual de ETH , declaraciones veladas de devs, etc...hace pensar que ESA conferencia puede tener pero que mucha miga. 

Meter a Dash en el ajo "general" no merece ni comentario. Dash va como un reloj suizo ...pero a lo suyo y con un planteamiento infinitamente menos expansivo que el de las 2 anteriores. El triunfo de Dash , que lo habrá, no está en esas batallas.

Finalmente...sólo expongo una opción. Pero insisto : Como salga un detonante de este evento, tal como están las cosas ( añadamos a lo que se ve ...el "pero-que-muy-mal-rollito-subterráneo" de los futuros de BTC ) cualquier elemento de enjundia podría afectar muy mucho a la histórica dominancia de BTC. Y esa es una opción más que razonable.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Abr 2018)

LN se publicita?que va, solo LN ya tiene mas nodos que bcash.Simpelemnte se esta usando.
Son datos frios.

Si ka conferencia esa famosa lleva a eth a 1500 lo celebraremos todos.Pero lo dudo mucho.

Dash va como un reloj suizo sin duda,porque compre hace semanas a 440 con bitcoin a 8500 y ahora q btc vuelve a 8500,dash esta a 440. Sincronizacion perfecta vamos.

Por otro lado yo no me caso con ninguna ni me "enamoro" si hay q cambiarse sobre la marcha pq algo huele mal se hace y punto.


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2018)

Me importa una higa si se publcita. Se larrgó que ya estaba y ello pudo "sugerir" a BTC en una *posición de mercado ante la adopción masiva* ...que evidentemente, hoy, no tiene.

Porque yo me refiero a éso...no a si Dash sube o baja 200 pavos.

De LN ni idea...ni falta que me hace para este tema...porque hoy por hoy, es una cuestión de iniciados. Iwal que un paralelismo en ETH y sus cadenas tangenciales, Plasma, etc... es , hoy por hoy, una cuestión de Hermetismo, tú mismo lo dices.

De ahí lo importante EN POTENCIA del evento al que apunto . De ahí... de la lucha por esos desarrollos externos que buscan ampliar las plataformas dominantes... de las fechas comentadas off the record para la salida de Plasma ( casualmente, Mayo 2018) ... de que a ese evento van lideres de OMG, que está LISTA para correr en una plataforma de ( más o menos ) prueba, en una bifurcación "amistosa" ... de que tendrás técnicos de primer orden en el Core de Raiden, que es otro planteamiento paraleloy monstruoso para Micropagos - no todo es Plasma - ...

Y, por supuesto, de los futuros de BTC ...un factor absolutamente capital para muchos analistas.

La unidireccionalidad que ETH puede imprimir a su pasos claves en su rumbo es una enorme ventaja de cara a hacerse con una posición de mercado que HOY podría decantar perfectamente el futuro del sector a todos sus niveles de enjundia, TODOS. Y que ese proceso pueda homogeneizarse y orientarse, es un plus de cojonex de cara a un movimiento que consiga trasladar esos avances al mercado y los usuarios y "trincar el pato". Y así como BTC puede tener pluisvis en descentralización, ello mismo implica que pueda tener lastres a la hora de consensuar movimientos. Y éso sí que es un hecho.

Pero todos esos ingredientes, sólo se pueden valorar tras ponerse sobre la mesa.

Y lo de Toronto es un marco en el que, de pura lógica, algo podría caer. Lo que, unido a la coyuntura actual , lo hace EN POTENCIA, mucho más relevante que culquier "otro evento" de ese pelo que se haya dado hasta ahora.

Repito : Como se suelte algo palpable ( y hay 3 ó 4 frentes abiertos) ...el detonante, respecto a un sector que crece fuertemente incluso a espaldas de BTC y con un tercio de integrantes asociados a una única opción...lo será EN TODA REGLA.


----------



## paketazo (20 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dash lo está haciendo relativamente mal, sobre todo en términos de gráfica.


Yo veo un castigo al hermetismo por parte de los developers sobre evolution, como si hubiera algo excesivamente poco claro, y que quisieran que así se mantuviera.

Por otra parte en mayo se espera la puesta en marcha de alt 36, para comprar marihuana medicinal usando la pasarela dash de manera exclusiva interconectando docenas de proveedores con clientes...pero tampoco se publicita.

Hay bastantes cosas opacas en Dash sobre todo a nivel de comunicación, les veo "sobrados" y eso aquí se paga...y yo veo que coins que están haciendo menos, pero que lo publicitan, ven subir más los precios.

Por otra parte Dash sigue muy cerca de máximos en nodos, y eso demuestra confianza, el hashrate se mantiene desde hace semanas estable...pero hay algo que sí ha mejorado, y son las transacciones diarias, que hace poco más de un mes andaban por 7000 al día, y ahora superan las 11.000

No parece gran cosa, pero porcentual-mente es más de un 30%, y eso es mucho.

Sigo creyendo en Dash?...yo de momento sí, sigue siendo una moneda rápida, barata, sencilla, anónima si se desea, y con muchos puntos de cambio a fiat de manera directa.

A mi me vale, pero es cierto que quiero más, y se hace esperar...también os digo que si ese más que se espera, sale bien...el precio desde aquí va a hacer una salida vertical de esas que dices ¡joder, voy a tener que vender todo lo que llevo!

Por lo demás, disfrutemos esta ola, que traíamos 3 meses de penurias.

Ojo, nos hace falta BTC por encima de 11K, si no esto puede irse al guano rapìdito.

ojo a ETH XRP y BCH que quieren joderle mucha dominancia a BTC


----------



## davitin (20 Abr 2018)

Que ha sido de negro futuro? se ve que como pronosticaba la paridad de litecoin con btc, ya no se pasa por aqui.


----------



## Periplo (20 Abr 2018)

Iota to the Moon... juju vuela vuela...no te ha ce falta el bitcooooin...vuelaa..


----------



## Alotrópico (20 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Que ha sido de negro futuro? se ve que como pronosticaba la paridad de litecoin con btc, ya no se pasa por aqui.



Tanto preguntas por NF que vamos a pensar que te has enamorado...


----------



## StalkerTlön (21 Abr 2018)

Umami dijo:


> Iota to the Moon... juju vuela vuela...no te ha ce falta el bitcooooin...vuelaa..



Llegando a 2$!!


----------



## besto (21 Abr 2018)

Directriz bajista rota. Por fin!
Esto pinta mejor...


----------



## davitin (21 Abr 2018)

Por cierto, alguien sabe que coño pasa con GoNetWork? Llevan meses anunciando la ICO pero no hay noticias.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (21 Abr 2018)

Jóder, ¿y este pumpazo? Señores, que hace 2 semanas estábamos en 250 billones americanos de marketcap y ahora estamos a casi 400, una subida de casi el 60% en 14 días :8: lo que hace falta es que dure :rolleye:.


----------



## wililon (21 Abr 2018)

Creo que habéis mencionado cxo. Llevaba tiempo bajando pero la verdad es que cuando sube lo hace en vertical... Metí algo hace poco y casi me arrepiento.

A ver si da pelotazo.

Casi he duplicado él valor de mi cartera en 10 días respecto a Fiat


----------



## juli (21 Abr 2018)

Espléndida exposición sobre OMiseGo...que se revela cada vez más como un paradigma en la implantación de ETH y una blockchain de uso cotidiano entre la pobalción mundial.

Strategy vol. 02


----------



## Piotr (21 Abr 2018)

besto dijo:


> Directriz bajista rota. Por fin!
> Esto pinta mejor...



Si.. como cuando rebotó en los 12 o en los 10 o en los 8... hasta que no spase de sobra los 12 no hay que fiarse de nada.

Ahora se va a los 4000 de golpe, y NF te cocina un análsis del copón con sus rayitas phi.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (21 Abr 2018)

Habéis visto el pumpazo de Game? 

Game.com (GTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

tengo unas 3800 compradas a 30 ct, si vendiera a ese precio recuperaría el equivalente a 1 ETH a 1k USD que es lo que me costaron, es decir, sacaría más ETH de los que metí en su tiempo.


----------



## davitin (21 Abr 2018)

Llamadme cenizo peor pinta que vamos otra vez para abajo.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (21 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Llamadme cenizo peor pinta que vamos otra vez para abajo.



Ya volverá a subir todo, había ido muy rápido.


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Abr 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Ya volverá a subir todo, había ido muy rápido.



es que fue todo tan bonito mientras duró....


----------



## davitin (21 Abr 2018)

La cuestion es...es solo una bajadita o nos vamos otra vez a la mierda?


----------



## plus ultra (21 Abr 2018)

Hace un tiempo comente la idea sobre la posible inversión conjunta en un masternodo hablando de DASH,aunque no genero el mínimo interés entre los foreros pongo esto por aqui por si alguno le interesa,la misma idea pero todo ya montado.

Neptune DASH extiende la propiedad fraccional de mastenodes hacia el mercado de los estados unidos y europa/

Muchos pensaran que el beneficio de un masternodo de DASH por ejemplo es poca cosa respecto a lo que se puede sacar tradeando con las cryptos y pienso que visto desde ese punto es cierto pero siendo fundamentalista estoy seguro que en el estado en el que estamos no durara mucho tiempo, llegara el momento como todos sabemos que de mas de mil proyectos que son humo se quedaran en nada y del resto que pueda quedar no se obtendrían los % que vemos hoy en dia,mientras que estar con masternodo o una participación en el nos podria dar un sueldito nescafe sin mucho problema.

Edito: No habia visto que ya estaba la info en en el hilo de DASH la dejo aqui por si alguno no pasa.


----------



## bubbler (21 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (21 Abr 2018)

Voy a por los Yates y las Putas o a quedarme descolgado. 
Me la juego con Hacken,en largo,que trae muchas novedades, Jet8,en medio plazo,que tiene mucha progresión y es apuesta de una "conocida" y al corto con Digipulse,que entra en Upcoin el lunes y está muy por debajo de lo que su supply le permite. 
Apuestas arriesgadas...,mucho que ganar,pero para echarle webers y si no,pues a vender y a otra cosa.


----------



## bubbler (22 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (22 Abr 2018)

Iota viento en popa,dinerito del gueno tambien. Incluso tocaron los 0,98

---------- Post added 22-abr-2018 at 10:53 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los que hemos invertido en EOS, en proporción se ha ganado más en los últimos días con esta moneda que con OMG; la peña se está dando cuenta que es mejor saltar del ecosistema Ethrestein a uno nuevo y no contaminado.




Eth puede acabar devorada por sus hijas


----------



## paketazo (22 Abr 2018)

A ver si alguno sabe el motivo por el que TRON está moviendo tales volúmenes.

Hoy por ejemplo, supera a LTC, y es raro, pues LTC es una moneda que se usa y está en cientos de exchangers.

¿podría ser un volumen ficticio forzado para despistar a los bots, o atraer inversores institucionales?

No tengo puñetera idea de la coin, pero ese detalle lleva días escamándome.

BTC parece consolida y por consiguiente el resto, el ecosistema se muestra sano y fuerte, ahora toca ir implementando cosas y sobre todo adoptándolo por la masa.

Buen domingo.


----------



## silverwindow (22 Abr 2018)

Es curioso que sube btc y liego hay como rafagas de pasta en shitland,a veces sincro izada,otras no.


----------



## Patanegra (22 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los que hemos invertido en EOS, en proporción se ha ganado más en los últimos días con esta moneda que con OMG; la peña se está dando cuenta que es mejor saltar del ecosistema Ethrestein a uno nuevo y no contaminado.



puedes desarrollar eso de la contaminacion de ETH?


----------



## Kukulkam (22 Abr 2018)

Bubbler, sin ánimo de ofender, pero ya diste la murga hace dos meses ,Que si el etheteum lo jakeabas desde tu pc y eso, ahora este otro cuento chino....que pasa vas cargado de EOS?
Es legítimo, cada uno arrima el ascua a su sardina, pero no creo que ethereum vaya a ser polvora mojada

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (22 Abr 2018)

Aver lo de la canibalizacion de etherum por sus hijas es algo a tener en cuenta.No ha pasado.Pero puede pasar.

Hay que ir echandole el ojo al tema.


----------



## plus ultra (22 Abr 2018)

Yo no perdería de vista a Bitcoin Private BTCP se ha hecho un x2 en unos dias (otras tambien) básicamente un BTC con el anonimato de zk-snarks esto significa que los pagos se publican en una cadena de bloques pública, pero el remitente, el destinatario y otros metadatos transaccionales permanecen in identificables.

Unos datos:

Top 25 estando en 3-4 exchanges de 3ª,viene de un fork,solo la entrada en 1 o 2 top podria llevarla muy arriba.

Un plus,tiene wallet en ledger nano.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2018 at 13:16 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> A ver si alguno sabe el motivo por el que TRON está moviendo tales volúmenes.
> 
> Hoy por ejemplo, supera a LTC, y es raro, pues LTC es una moneda que se usa y está en cientos de exchangers.
> 
> ...



TRON esta asociada a GTC,en su dia antes de meterme en GTC investigue un poco y a parte de estar ligadas parece que son los mismos creadores,GTC en 4 dias lleva un x9 a ver si TRON le sigue.

Tengo ambas en cartera pero no he seguido los proyectos y desconozco si siguen ligados a dia de hoy.


----------



## Albertezz (22 Abr 2018)

atonomi, origin protocol y nex, icos que van a dar mucha, mucha pasta.


----------



## Kukulkam (22 Abr 2018)

Si , Nex los que pillaron el fokin sorteo, los demas ajua

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (22 Abr 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> atonomi, origin protocol y nex, icos que van a dar mucha, mucha pasta.



la ico de atonomi aun esta abierta? su sitio web no dice nada


----------



## silverwindow (22 Abr 2018)

Ahora mismo con 100 Neos te hacen exactamente un dividendo de 1 GAS al mes.1 GAS son 25$ ahora mismo.
Lo maximo que ha llegado el GAS son a 80$.

NeoToGas - NEOGAS Calculator, Check NEO Balance & more!

Hay que ir buscando la pagica/sueldito nescafe, con un NEO a nivel de etherum, ya cumple.

Los que pillaron NEO a 4 pavos,ya son mileruristas.


----------



## bubbler (22 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Albertezz (22 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Han entrado otros 37KETH en EOS (han adelantado la hora de cierre), quien pueda, que compre EOS, ya que va a subir por narices.
> 
> Sí, ETH va a bajar de precio, ya que es la commodity del ecosistema Ethrestein, cuya contaminación va en aumento, si con el token ETH ya no te sirve para "pilotar" en dicho ecosistema, pues abra que saltar; si cada vez hay más SC y wallets trampa o tokens Spam... Supongo que esto mismo pasará en otras monedas peeeeero....



::::::::::::::

Deja de decir sandeces anda, y quédate tus EOS para ti, el enésimo ether killer humo del bueno y hacemos una ico que dura un año, simplemente: lol

---------- Post added 22-abr-2018 at 19:56 ----------




Patanegra dijo:


> la ico de atonomi aun esta abierta? su sitio web no dice nada



aun no está


----------



## davitin (22 Abr 2018)

Calma chicha...que tensión,...

Estáis todos en el discord o que, cabrones?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bucanero (22 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Calma chicha...que tensión,...
> 
> Estáis todos en el discord o que, cabrones?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk




Jajaja. Yo estoy igual. Que tensión, sube, se queda igual o baja. 

Suerte a todos. Espero que suba pero no confio en ello del todo. De momento a esperar.:S


----------



## Depeche (22 Abr 2018)

Boscoin ya lleva un 50% de subida en 2 dias desde que la comenté por aquí


----------



## alea (23 Abr 2018)

Y que opinas? Tiene potencial de volver a 6-7$ como en el pasado?


----------



## Depeche (23 Abr 2018)

No lo sé, yo le veo potencial y me gusta pero no puedo dar cifras. Mi intención es mantener a hodl y montarme unos supernodos.


----------



## davitin (23 Abr 2018)

Yo estoy por pillar o bien más OMG o bien más neo, pero hace unos días me prometí a mí mismo no meter más pasta...la cosa aún está en riesgo de volver a bajar, aunque ya sabemos todos que sin cojones no hay paraíso.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Depeche (23 Abr 2018)

Boscoin va como un cohete. Casi un 100% ya en 2 dias.


----------



## silverwindow (23 Abr 2018)

Depeche dijo:


> Boscoin va como un cohete. Casi un 100% ya en 2 dias.



Pero hay algo mas alla de "esta subiendo" ?
nioticias? nuevo roadmap?

pq yo veo a los devs muy parados

Pero si, esta subiendo,pero casi lo mismo que todas las pequeñas


----------



## michinato (23 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Han entrado otros 37KETH en EOS (han adelantado la hora de cierre), quien pueda, que compre EOS, ya que va a subir por narices.
> 
> Sí, ETH va a bajar de precio, ya que es la commodity del ecosistema Ethrestein, cuya contaminación va en aumento, si con el token ETH ya no te sirve para "pilotar" en dicho ecosistema, pues abra que saltar; si cada vez hay más SC y wallets trampa o tokens Spam... Supongo que esto mismo pasará en otras monedas peeeeero....





Entonces ¿ya te has cansado de los 665,8 ETH que compraste en la preventa el 30-07-2015 por 0,5 BTC? 

En esa fecha 1 BTC = 289$ -> 0,5 BTC = 145$

Ahora mismo 668,5 ETH valen 423500$. Eso corresponde a haber multiplicado los 145$ originales por 2920.

En máximos 1 ETH alcanzó el precio de 1389$ -> 665,8 ETH = 924794$ 

Haber vendido en máximos correspondería a haber hecho un x6377



A mi me parece que fuiste hábil y despierto (o quizás solo afortunado) cuando entraste en la preventa de Ethereum, y que gracias a ello ahora mismo podrías estar disfrutando de un patrimonio bastante majo.


Lo que no me entiendo es que después de esa historia ahora te pases por este foro para echar mierda sobre ETH e intentar pumpear proyectos que por el momento solo son humo.


¿Quizás sea que no conseguiste ese estupendo patrimonio porque vendiste tus ETH antes de que pegaran el gran subidón? 

Creo que hace tiempo pensabas que gracias a tu genial mente habías descubierto un fallo en la criptografía de ETH e ibas a poder romper un montón de claves privadas con tu rig de minado, apoderándote de los saldos de esas cuentas. 

En ese caso es lógico que te hubieras deshecho hace bastante tiempo de todos tus ETH.

¿Cuantas cuentas llevas "hackeadas"? Te podrías haber retirado con esto, pero me da que tampoco.

:bla::bla::bla:



Vamos, que todos tus posts dan la impresión que no son más que la rabia de alguien que acertó una vez de casualidad al principio, pero vendió demasiado pronto y ahora intenta autojustificarse para sentirse mejor consigo mismo por haberse salido pronto.

El resto de tus posts son apuestas desesperadas a ver si consigues meterte en alguna cripto que pumpee bien para conseguir los beneficios que te perdiste por tus cagadas pasadas.



La suerte que tienes es que a este mercado aun le queda bastante tiempo de irracionalidad y locura, y se van a seguir viendo proyectos de mierda valorados muy por encima de lo que deberían y proyectos legítimos infravalorados. Así que incluso los que no tienen ni puta idea, los vendehumos y chalados van a poder salir con grandes ganancias.


----------



## Gurney (23 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Yo estoy por pillar o bien más OMG o bien más neo, pero hace unos días me prometí a mí mismo no meter más pasta...la cosa aún está en riesgo de volver a bajar, aunque ya sabemos todos que sin cojones no hay paraíso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



No es malo tener algo apartado para un dip como el que hemos vivido hace nada.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2018 at 10:47 ----------

Viendo el par BTC/ETH: el 4 de abril tocó mínimo en 0.535; hoy ya estamos en 0.717.

Cómo lo veis?
Alguna razón o simple especulación?


----------



## juli (23 Abr 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> No es malo tener algo apartado para un dip como el que hemos vivido hace nada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-abr-2018 at 10:47 ----------
> 
> ...



Esta semana...ver,oír y callar. El ambiente actual es positivo pero la cosa sigue delicadilla.

El próximo mièrcoles, Toronto. Los primeros espadas de ETH deberían dejar claro un escenario de apropiación , ilusión o decepción. A proyectos de esta enjundia de poco les vale el humo y las medias tintas a estas alturas...y como queda poco más de una semana...

Puex palomitax...


----------



## juli (23 Abr 2018)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Pues va a ser que Wagerr va para delante, contra todo pronostico; parece que para el mundial van a estar operativa su red de apuestas:
> 
> Get Ready to Wagerr on the World Cup! : Wagerr
> 
> Lleva un 79% de subida en a penas un par de horas.



Eso sóo confirma que el personal tiene memoria de pez...o que hay gente nueva entrando y la historia en Shitland se sreescribe cada lunes.

Pumpear es fácil. Ahora, hay que cumplir...y en cada encrucijada han sido uns txapus y unos jetas de libro. 

Pero wé...palomitax.


----------



## paketazo (23 Abr 2018)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Pues va a ser que Wagerr va para delante, contra todo pronostico; parece que para el mundial van a estar operativa su red de apuestas:
> 
> Get Ready to Wagerr on the World Cup! : Wagerr
> 
> Lleva un 79% de subida en a penas un par de horas.



Ojalá salga el poyecto, ya no llevo ni una, pero sería bueno para el ecosistema.

Lo que veo un poco extraño es que en esta subida el volumen sea tan ridículo.

Para mi, el volumen es más importante que el precio...haciendo un símil absurdo, sería como comparar dos restaurantes, en uno, hay montón de gente a diario, y en otro, está vacío casi siempre, sin embargo en el que está vacío pone en el letrero "mejor restaurante del mundo"

¿en cual entras? 

Suerte a los de wagerr, y por lo demás, esperemos una semana como poco de consolidación...no necesitamos prisas, pero si confianza.


----------



## bubbler (23 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (23 Abr 2018)

DENT subiendo en vertical.
Ha entrado en exchange coinswitch


----------



## bubbler (23 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## davitin (23 Abr 2018)

Bubbler, tu estabas cargado de bitcoins, no?


----------



## bubbler (23 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Pirro (23 Abr 2018)

Respecto a Wagerr como ya sabéis hay dos monedas, los token de Waves y los WGR de la mainnet. Pues los WGR-mainnet simplemente no se están tadeando -a penas $5000 diarios de volumen-, el único exchanger que tiene listado el WGR mainnet tiene el libro de ordenes casi vacío y se pagan a un 20% menos que los token de Waves.

En ese contexto siguen los admin en Telegram invitando a la gente a hacer el swap a sabiendas de que no hay liquidez alguna para los WGR mainnet.

El comunicado, vaguedades, promesas y ninguna prueba del trabajo realizado. Todo muy privado. Todo muy turbio.

Sigo expectante.


----------



## silverwindow (23 Abr 2018)

Buena subidilla lleva GOLEM tambien des de hace unos dias,ya esta en el top50.

Menudo culebron el wagerr este, a ver como acaba.
Yo ni con un palo,que gente dios, pero os deseo lo mejor.


----------



## plus ultra (23 Abr 2018)

Ojito a ETC hace tiempo que no se pone alegre,el 30 de este mes lanza un monedero beta,que es el inicio de un proyecto que nos llevara al 30 del próximo mes a la presentación de un prototipo sobre la plataforma para Sidechain que seran compatibles con ETH... las mil historias de siempre roadmap,new roadmap,presentación de la presentación del inicio de...

Pero eso,que estamos en el hilo de "especulacion" aprovechad mientras podáis.


PD:Alguien sabe de alguna web que acepte cryptos para la compra de numismatica o MPs?


----------



## silverwindow (23 Abr 2018)

Ses esta moviendo pasta en shitland.
Ahora dash petardeando tambien hacia arriba.

Se esta moviendo la cosa.


----------



## Depeche (23 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pero hay algo mas alla de "esta subiendo" ?
> nioticias? nuevo roadmap?
> 
> pq yo veo a los devs muy parados
> ...



Han dado fecha para la TestNet y si te pasas por su Twitter verás que están muy activos dando información.


----------



## davitin (23 Abr 2018)

Hemos sobrepasado los 400k de marketcap.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2018 at 16:10 ----------

Que barbaridad, me han echado permanentemente del grupo de telegram de sonm, menudos flanders.


----------



## alea (23 Abr 2018)

modum.io | modum announces its cooperation with Swiss Post

Otra buena noticia de alianza blockchain-economía real...cada vez hay más de estas.


----------



## plus ultra (23 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pero hay algo mas alla de "esta subiendo" ?
> nioticias? nuevo roadmap?
> 
> pq yo veo a los devs muy parados
> ...



Tienen anunciado que el 29 de este mes entran en un exchange coreano y todos sabemos el incremento de volumen y pump que suele ir asociado,lo que no dicen es que el supuesto exchange parece que tambien arranca ese dia y solo es un BETA de exchange y para colmo abra un airdrop de BOS desde el exchange, regalan 30 BOS por inscribirse a los primeros 50.000 y van por 8.000 por lo que poca esperanza de exito.


----------



## djun (23 Abr 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> PD:Alguien sabe de alguna web que acepte cryptos para la compra de numismatica o MPs?



Tengo entendido que CIODE acepta la compra de oro, o plata también supongo, mediante bitcoins.


----------



## axier (23 Abr 2018)

Clapham no se va a perder nada porque lleva subido en el carro mucho tiempo, simplemente defiende una creencia que es contraria a lo que desea, se llama psicología inversa, Clapham Clapham...que te han pillao con el carrito de los helaos....


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2018)

Bom dia.

Jibrel Network is now a licensed financial institution in Switzerland - Album on Imgur


*JCASH*


----------



## silverwindow (24 Abr 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Clapham, te lo volverás a perder.



Ya sera la segunda vez que pierde el tren al yate.


----------



## paketazo (24 Abr 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your shopping cart :: Suissegold.Com| Buy Gold, Silver Coins And Bars

Buy gold and silver online - Bitgild.com

Buy gold and silver with Bitcoins: coins and bars at Bullion79

la de suissegold a veces pide justificante de identificación pero en compras pequeñas creo que no.

si buscas hay muchos más...y más que habrá.

Gracias por lo de ETC pillé un puñado cuando lo comentaste y le saco ya 1,25$ por pieza.


----------



## Gurney (24 Abr 2018)

Ídem por lo de ETC.

Sobre Ethereum y EOS: Ethereum vs EOS - Invest In Blockchain


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Jibrel Network is now a licensed financial institution in Switzerland - Album on Imgur
> 
> ...




Un par de cosas sobre Jibrel Network.

1- Porqué , en su rotundo plantel de advisors, está el Gavryluk ? - presi de TAAS -.

...porque en cuanto JNT tokenice activos más allá de las criptomonedas...TAAS podrá usar nuestro querido bote - de casi 30 kilos a día de hoy- EN CUALQUIER HIMBERSIÓN GLOBAL ( con lo que el rendimiento de Taas trascenderá ya el ciclo alcista incial de Shitland )...bote que antes de fin de año debería sobrepasar claramente los 100 kilazos. Un fondo de himbersión EN TODA REGLA. - 


2- Como entre tanta sugerencia, a veces nos perdemos y ni seguimos el "matute" de cada propuesta...dejo un link a la wallet de Jibrel Network, corazón de su criptopropuesta.

jWallet by the Jibrel Network


----------



## silverwindow (24 Abr 2018)

Como veis a Dubaicoin para echarle unas perrillas? 
no es que la esten muy puestos,siguen en twitter con el antiguo nombre arabianchain


----------



## traianus (24 Abr 2018)

Joder con el cocotero... ,cada día está más alto.


Spoiler



400 Bad Request


----------



## bubbler (24 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Indicas que TaaS usará el fondo de inversión para inyectar en Jibrel y que sea esta la operativa? Hummm, suena feo, ya que en criptoland no hay que hacer esas jugadas para enmascarar la operativa, a no ser que kieras manipular cuentas, si es así me salgo de TaaS.



Tienes un quote mío pendiente, sherlock...ventílalo e iwal te respondo.

Éso sí...iwal de perdido ahora k entonces, bijía dozidente...

---------- Post added 24-abr-2018 at 13:45 ----------

Y wé...lo importante. 

Humor etéreo k le llaman .

& tal...

Twitter ( oficial de OMiseGo ... a una semana de Toronto :fiufiu: )


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Como veis a Dubaicoin para echarle unas perrillas?
> no es que la esten muy puestos,siguen en twitter con el antiguo nombre arabianchain



A Arabianchain le ha tocáo la bonoloto con su enchufe con la admin de EAU...pero son más malos k pegar a un padre con un gayumbo corrío.

Web de sobrinito en prácticas...wallet iwal...en fin... Kandáos en estado puro.

Grandes perspectivas...y muuuusho peligro.


----------



## silverwindow (24 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> A Arabianchain le ha tocáo la bonoloto con su enchufe con la admin de EAU...pero son más malos k pegar a un padre con un gayumbo corrío.
> 
> Web de sobrinito en prácticas...wallet iwal...en fin... Kandáos en estado puro.
> 
> Grandes perspectivas...y muuuusho peligro.



Lo del enchufe con la admin donde lo ves? En la web no pone nada.
Se que en la zona hay otras cryptos compitiendo por ser la cryptomora,el tema seria saber si dubaicoin realmente es la que se llevara el pastel,pero ya te digo no veo lo del cotactos que dices con la admin,si tienes algun link o algo,se agradeceria.

Eso.si mete unos spikes wapos wapos ,algun morete q de vez en cuando suelta.

Algunas perras segura que metere.


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2018)

Arabian Chain es el sobrinito oficial del gob de EAU ...ellos van a blockchainizar la admin publica de allí...lo leí empollando, ni recuerdo donde ...pero a voz en grito.


----------



## silverwindow (24 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> Arabian Chain es el sobrinito oficial del gob de EAU ...ellos van a blockchainizar la admin publica de allí...lo leí empollando, ni recuerdo donde ...pero a voz en grito.




Si yo lei que iban a BC la admin publica,esa es su inencion.
Pero no vi que fuera con arabianchain,por eso lo digo.

El moro quiere BC,si, pero es dubaicoin seguro??

Pq entonces meto fijo,vamos,sin mirar

Algo asi tendria q estar con letras gordas y rojas en su web,o son unos inutiles q no saben el chollo q tienen, o no esta claro

Es como si trig tubiera contrato con usa y no lo publicitara


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2018)

FORBES


"...Additionally, local startup ArabianChain is helping to move inter-governmental paperwork onto the blockchain, and Dubai Future Accelerators, a program that pairs top technologies and businesses with partners in the emirate to create breakthrough solutions together, has few blockchain startups such as CrossVerify, Loyyal, Luther Systems, Otonomos and RSK Labs for rapid deployment of blockchain across Dubai.."

-----------------------------------------

Otonomos, también en el ajo...son partneres del Gavryluk ( Taas ) ...que a su vez está en Jibrel Network , metido hasta las trancas en el ajo. ( Montan forums, tienen su chapa en Palmex , el exchange de Arabian Chain ...y ha metido, entre sus 6 primeros pares , el par con la moneda de EAU entre las grandes - antes que el yen, por ejemplo - ) .

Ahí está todo encajaíto. Por cierto Arabian Chain será el sobrinito memo con el que acarrear,ok...pero JNT se va a poner las botas, los calcetines y el slip.


----------



## silverwindow (24 Abr 2018)

Coño pues habra q meter


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2018)

por cierto...invita recién llegada de TAAS para el asistente de portfolio LUKUM ( creo que 1er porducto de Kepler ).

Lukrum Portfolio Manager

TAAS es un fondo de himbersión orientado a criptodivisas. En cuanto TODO esté tokenizado ( Jibrel Network ) ...TODO será objeto de himbersión de Taas...porque todo será cripto.

A fin de año...ya ahe comentado que deberíamos andar con unos 100 kilazos en el bote de TAAS...listos para meterse DONDE SEA ( el ratio posiblemente bajará...pero el fondo subirá ). La pasta de TAAS es una bola de nieve TREMENDA que crece al 50% de plusvis trimestrales y en 3 ha pasado de 8 kilos a casi 30 . Una puta barbaridá si se continúa en estos ratios.

Recuerda al cuento del grano de trigo en el tablero de ajedrez.


----------



## bubbler (24 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Depeche (24 Abr 2018)

Kickcoin se prepara para movimiento fuerte al alza. Está muy por debajo de precio ICO,pero lo mejor es que da dividendos todos los meses hasta septiembre de 2019, este mes dará un 3%, si aplicamos el interés compuesto es mucho lo que se puede ganar haciendo hodl, sin contar la posible subida que tenga.
KICK Bonus Airdrop FAQ : KICKICO_Platform Aqui tenéis los dividendos que paga Kickcoin cada mes, a final de este mes un 3%,el mes que viene un 5%,en junio otro 3%,así sucesivamente irá pagando dividendos cada final de mes hasta septiembre de 2019, si aplicamos el interés compuesto es mucho lo que nos da si hacemos hodl desde ahora.Además el precio está muy por debajo de la ICO.


----------



## paketazo (24 Abr 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente, el algoritmo es una de las pocas cosas que realmente sí puedes tener en tu mano, y bajo tu control.

Puedes meter 10 BTC en un ledger, y ese ledger guardarlo en el bolsillo, o tirarlo a la mar...tu decides, algo que evidentemente no puedes hacer con los números de tu cuenta corriente.

Si hay algo evidente, es que a nivel usuario, el algoritmo es más ventajoso que el dinero fiat estatal...otra cosa es que termine o no haciéndole sombra, ahí no entro, pero la practicidad es clara e irrefutable para cualquiera que entienda como funcionan ambos sistemas, y cual de ellos otorga independencia económica a su usuario.

Un saludo


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (24 Abr 2018)

Sube todo y no vemos a los trolls aparecer.Bravo.


----------



## davitin (25 Abr 2018)

Me lo parece a mí o Bitcoin se está poniendo en modo agujero negro?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubbler (25 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## bubbler (25 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Albertezz (25 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Omg es estrategico y prioritario para ethrestein... Omg pierde la batalla contra EOS... ¿Que sacrificio realizara vitalik en el ecosistema ethereum?
> * fiscaliza tokens
> * rollback de eth
> * otra



quien dice que omg pierda nada contra eos? eos es humazo a dia de hoy, sin más. peras != manzanas.


----------



## bubbler (25 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Albertezz (25 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Ha llegado a estar a menos de 2$ de diferencia de precio hoy...
> 
> Veremos como aguanta EOS esta correcion, el crowdsale (de hoy) termina en menos de 4 horas
> 
> Sacrificaran trx en pro de omg?



consideras perder la batalla comparar los precios? :: x10000


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (25 Abr 2018)

EOS la gran promesa que por no tener ni tiene aún betanet.


----------



## bmbnct (25 Abr 2018)

Okex y Poloniex suspenden el depósito de tokens de Ethereum ERC20 por un error en el smart contract. Explotándolo permite la creación sin límite de tokens y la posibilidad de mandarlos a cualquier dirección (por ejemplo depositarlos en un exchange)

ERC-20 Tokens Deposit Suspended

Twitter


----------



## Ethan20 (25 Abr 2018)

Acaba de ser listado DOCKS en kucoin más o menos a precio ICO, creo que comprando ahora se puede pegar un buen pelotazo.


----------



## silverwindow (25 Abr 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Okex y Poloniex suspenden el depósito de tokens de Ethereum ERC20 por un error en el smart contract. Explotándolo permite la creación sin límite de tokens y la posibilidad de mandarlos a cualquier dirección (por ejemplo depositarlos en un exchange)
> 
> ERC-20 Tokens Deposit Suspended
> 
> Twitter




joder esto es gravisimo,para etherum y para sus hijas erc20
No estoy altanto de los detalles, pero si es tal cual..es jodidisimo.
La bajada de hoy hasta podria ser esto.

PD:En poloniex ya lo han activado de nuevo.Entiendo que se ha corregido el bug des de etherum,pero..tan rapido?


----------



## davitin (25 Abr 2018)

Alguien tiene idea de hasta dónde puede llegar la corrección de hoy?

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubbler (25 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Albertezz (25 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> 43,000 ETH han entrado hoy en EOS, lo que impide que baje mucho... Es una espantada desde ETH a EOS...
> 
> Y OMG cayendo sin parar... Los soportadores de TRX han dicho que ni hablar de OMG, que le den, que hay muchos de TRX que dicen que se aguanten. En fin, se estan echando a pelear...



ya veo que debates y te contestas tu solo, venga, a seguir vendiendo humazo por otro lado campeón

---------- Post added 25-abr-2018 at 19:42 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> joder esto es gravisimo,para etherum y para sus hijas erc20
> No estoy altanto de los detalles, pero si es tal cual..es jodidisimo.
> La bajada de hoy hasta podria ser esto.
> 
> PD:En poloniex ya lo han activado de nuevo.Entiendo que se ha corregido el bug des de etherum,pero..tan rapido?



pues si leyeras el link que has puesto tu mismo verías que NO es un fallo de ethereum, sino de los smartcontracts MAL PROGRAMADOS por desarrolladores de ALGUNAS coins, que en lugar de usar la libreria safemath han hecho sus propias funciones para operaciones matematcias....


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> 43,000 ETH han entrado hoy en EOS, lo que impide que baje mucho... Es una espantada desde ETH a EOS...
> 
> Y OMG cayendo sin parar... Los soportadores de TRX han dicho que ni hablar de OMG, que le den, que hay muchos de TRX que dicen que se aguanten. En fin, se estan echando a pelear...




EOS es una estafa en el top 5.


https://cryptovest.com/reviews/is-eos-a-scam-or-a-fraud-5-points-of-contention/

La propia compañía te dice que el token no sirve para nada y que no te da derecho a nada, por otra parte ver que desarrollan el software en una empresa de las islas cayman da mucha confianza. 

También hay que ver la presentación de EOS del tal Larimer, de risa, con su sombrero de paja diciendo gilipolleces. Si veis el video os aseguro que como inversores no metereis un euro en esa crypto, es ridículo. 

Por no hablar de su ICO, muy sospechosa. 

Y si esto no fuera verdad, que me temo que es cierto, no deja de ser una promesa, un token erc20, un whipaper que ha prometido ser mejor que ethereum. 

Yo estoy seguro que en verano no vamos a ver ninguna plataforma funcionanal de contratos inteligentes que le llegue a la suela de los zapatos a ethereum en EOS. 

Siento tener que contradecirte Bubbler, pero yo que tu sacaba mi dinero de EOS y buscaba otra cosa, porque esto huele a humo de lejos.


----------



## silverwindow (25 Abr 2018)

"The EOS Tokens do not have any rights, uses, purpose, attributes, functionalities or features, express or implied, including, without limitation, any uses, purpose, attributes, functionalities or features on the EOS Platform."

Vamos,que no sirven para una puta mierda.


----------



## paketazo (25 Abr 2018)

Solo recordaros que a los que miráis las cotizaciones por defecto en $, el € se ha revalorizado un 3% estos días...parece poco dada la volatilidad de las alts+BTC, pero para los que tienen 5 cifras o más, ya no es coña.

En cuanto a los de EOS, no entro en si es o no estafa, lo que si está claro es que en nada ha pasado de 4$ a 14$, y eso en modo especulación total, suena a paraíso si se sabe entrar y salir en el momento oportuno.

En cuanto a TRON, como vimos el otro día, lo ha hecho muy bien, adelantando a Dash y Monero...esos volúmenes tan altos en una coin de las de abajo, son siempre un motivo de atención.

Mucha suerte


----------



## Pirro (25 Abr 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> En cuanto a los de EOS, no entro en si es o no estafa, lo que si está claro es que en nada ha pasado de 4$ a 14$, y eso en modo especulación total, suena a paraíso si se sabe entrar y salir en el momento oportuno.



Al final esto va de venderle diez veces más caro a alguien que quiere vender cien veces más caro.


----------



## bmbnct (25 Abr 2018)

130 million Tether has just been printed - first emission after March 22nd, so after a monthly break: Omni Explorer






---------- Post added 25-abr-2018 at 21:34 ----------




Albertezz dijo:


> ya veo que debates y te contestas tu solo, venga, a seguir vendiendo humazo por otro lado campeón
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-abr-2018 at 19:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Aquí explica el bug: New batchOverflow Bug in Multiple ERC20 Smart Contracts (CVE-2018

"Our results show that*more than a dozen of ERC20 contracts are also vulnerable to batchOverflow. To demonstrate, we have successfully transacted with one vulnerable contract (that is not tradable in any exchange)"


----------



## davitin (26 Abr 2018)

Menudos meneos se está pegando el marketcap, huele mal.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubbler (26 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (26 Abr 2018)

*OHHHH

MAIIII

GÓÓÓÓZZZZ !!!*



[youtube]KvZ2TwCCYyE[/youtube]


----------



## Gurney (26 Abr 2018)

Manipulaciones SANAS: https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/...ssive-pump-and-dump-schemes?sort=new#comments
(Es un tocho, muchas capturas de las conversaciones)

Me quedo con el comentario de Dirge: _hell. if you think youtube/twitter personalities are doing this, imagine what the banking cartels and megacorporations pull off_


Cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## Albertezz (26 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los que hemos invertido en chainium, ha realizado un x4



::::::::::::::::
pero tu solo dices estupideces en este hilo para engañar a la gente o que cojones? 

que nadie haga caso nunca a este retrasado, chainium está POR DEBAJO DE ICO, no ha estado en ningun momento por encima!!!

precio ico por token: 0.00017 ETH
precio actual: 0.0001205456968258 eth en el exchange de bancor, que es el unico donde está. 

Ojala existiesen los reportes en burbuja, puta basura.


----------



## juli (26 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> por cierto...invita recién llegada de TAAS para el asistente de portfolio LUKUM ( creo que 1er porducto de Kepler ).
> 
> Lukrum Portfolio Manager



*@psiloman * Por casualidad no habras pipeáo esto de TAAS,no ?

Alguien que lo haya hecho,please ? ( suena a chivata de trading en plan Nap X )


----------



## bubbler (26 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (26 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Juli, el quote que te hice del espejo (y que supongo que sería el de la explicación), es por esto mismo, te citas y luego nombras a otro forero pero no lo pones en spoiler ni lo citas...
> 
> Para los que están nerviosos con Ethrestein, que se relajen, también subirá, pero habrá que tener un plan de "saltos" o un éxodo...



Ni idea...pero OK. Aceptando pulpo por cordialidá elemental.

Me metías en medio d las coplas del klapjam y dí por hecho k lo de los espejos iba por ahí.

A otra cosa.


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Abr 2018)

una pregunta sobre la app blockfolio...

en la pantalla principal, en la parte de valor de la cartera total (arriba a la izquierda), si tocas una vez te muestra el valor en usd, tocas otra vez y muestra el valor en btc y tocas otra vez y muestra otro valor que no tengo ni idea de que significa...

sabéis que quiere decir ese valor????

gracias


----------



## plus ultra (26 Abr 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> una pregunta sobre la app blockfolio...
> 
> en la pantalla principal, en la parte de valor de la cartera total (arriba a la izquierda), si tocas una vez te muestra el valor en usd, tocas otra vez y muestra el valor en btc y tocas otra vez y muestra otro valor que no tengo ni idea de que significa...
> 
> ...



Es el valor en ETH.


----------



## bubbler (26 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Pirro (26 Abr 2018)

New Tokens Added to Bitfinex

Pues Bitfinex añade 3 novedades

- Aragon
- Storj
- Dether

Tradeables contra BTC, ETH y USDT. 

Respecto a Dether, dar las gracias al forero *plus ultra* por traerla a este rinconcito de tratantes de quincalla digital hace escasas semanas. Desde luego, que tan pronto sea añadido el token a un grande como Bitfinex da bastante buen feeling.


----------



## jorgitonew (26 Abr 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Es el valor en ETH.



gracias

vaya símbolo más raro lo ponen... incapaz de deducirlo


----------



## psiloman (26 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> *@psiloman * Por casualidad no habras pipeáo esto de TAAS,no ?
> 
> Alguien que lo haya hecho,please ? ( suena a chivata de trading en plan Nap X )



Hola Juli, recibí la invitación para probarlo, pero si no me equivoco, ahora mismo Lukrum es solo para sistemas con IoS.

Yo uso Delta para Pc y Android, versión de pago, y por ahora contento. Acaban de añadir la importación y exportación de archivos CSV. Las Apis para comunicación con los exchanges no acaban de ir muy fluidas, puede ser culpa del exchange o de la aplicación.

Cuando saquen la versión para Pc y Android probaré Lukrum sin dudarlo, parece bastante profesional, y enfocado no sólo en su uso como portafolio, sino para análisis de rentabilidad y posible inversión.

Enviado desde mi D6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (26 Abr 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> New Tokens Added to Bitfinex
> 
> Pues Bitfinex añade 3 novedades
> 
> ...



En una semana a hecho un x3 y me parece muy muy poco,por que? con el tema de localbitcoin esperaba que subiera bastante mas pero aun es muy poco conocida le falta un buen empujon a base de marketing ,en australia y japon parece que van bien tambien creo que deberían adelantar el sistema de reputación cuanto antes,pero como comentas tu cuando entre en uno de los grandes empezara a notarse.


----------



## davitin (26 Abr 2018)

Parece que ahora toca agitar el arbol.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (26 Abr 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> New Tokens Added to Bitfinex



En Bitfinex hay retiros a cuenta bancaria,no ?

Qué tal funciona ?

Merci.


----------



## Pirro (26 Abr 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> En una semana a hecho un x3 y me parece muy muy poco,por que? con el tema de localbitcoin esperaba que subiera bastante mas pero aun es muy poco conocida le falta un buen empujon a base de marketing ,en australia y japon parece que van bien tambien creo que deberían adelantar el sistema de reputación cuanto antes,pero como comentas tu cuando entre en uno de los grandes empezara a notarse.



Los de Dether van a buenas con el Poder. KYC sano por defecto. Pero en cualquier caso promete, por ahora hay un betatesting abierto sin críticas de calado y el token en si es molón -aunque sea un "utility" de utilidad cuestionable- Un proyecto con aura multiculti-sorosiana al que queda dentro de lo probable que le vayan a meter una buena regada las próximas semanas/meses. Y el marketing aún no ha empezado, pero el hecho de que la metan en Bitfinex, donde a penas hay 50 pares y un volumen de mil kilotones diarios es un excelente punto de partida.

A ver.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2018 at 22:32 ----------




juli dijo:


> En Bitfinex hay retiros a cuenta bancaria,no ?
> 
> Qué tal funciona ?
> 
> Merci.



Con ellos no he probado esa funcionalidad. Para lo demás, jamás tuve problema.


----------



## davitin (27 Abr 2018)

Volveremos a rebotar hacia abajo en 9700?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## besto (27 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Volveremos a rebotar hacia abajo en 9700?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



No creo, menean el arbol pero se ve fuerza en estos niveles. Yo creo que en breve nos alejamos de los niveles actuales y nos vamos a por los 11000 donde ademas empezara a consolidarse la subida y se vera volumen.
Veremos...


----------



## golden graham (27 Abr 2018)

Abrochense los cinturones que arrancamos


----------



## silverwindow (27 Abr 2018)

Golem a piñon fijo


----------



## Polo_00 (27 Abr 2018)

Reddcoin y omisego las monedas que van a romper este año, no hay más.


----------



## juli (27 Abr 2018)

Lo dicho : Adiminstraciones públicas - y satélites -. Estos no van a por la hucha del sobrinito :

Twitter

ANY Security Printing Company

Uropa del este. De Africa , Asia y USA ya hablamos.Falta latinoamérica.


----------



## juli (27 Abr 2018)

[youtube]GYtzu_G4A4M[/youtube]


----------



## StalkerTlön (27 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> [youtube]GYtzu_G4A4M[/youtube]



 Buenisimo!!!! Alguno se da por aludido...::


----------



## bubbler (28 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (28 Abr 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta preocupado .




....ohhhhhhh....nene...kaka ??? 

Sabes qué es un ROI, tontín ? Porque lo sabe el 99% del foro...

Ponte al día, lince. Éso sí. Ponte solita. 

Besitoooo$$$$ 

[youtube]GYtzu_G4A4M[/youtube]


----------



## silverwindow (28 Abr 2018)

Si la verdad es que da risa cuando habla de perder dinero cuando muchos ya hicimos ROI y mucho mas.

Y la fiesta que queda. Si estas leyendo esto es que has llegado a la fiesta cuando todavia ni se ha empezado a servir alkol.


----------



## trancos123 (28 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Eos y omg a casi el mismo precio...
> Enhorabuena a los que se pasaron a EOS



Otra vez se demustra que es mejor equivocarse con muchos que acertar en solitario. 
Felicidades por las ganancias, pero recuerda que el token de EOS no sirve para nada.

_"The EOS Tokens do not have any rights, uses, purpose, attributes, functionalities or features, express or implied, including, without limitation, any uses, purpose, attributes, functionalities or features on the EOS Platform."_

Se inteligente y sal a tiempo.


----------



## juli (28 Abr 2018)

2 kabronazos . Sesión cosmética. ACCIÓN !!!

[youtube]aHOcTllK1_c[/youtube]


----------



## juli (28 Abr 2018)

Rebajitas UE. & que rule, maifrén. 

Casi un -60% los gabatxos. Ánimo, Marianus.

France: Crypto Is Now


----------



## silverwindow (28 Abr 2018)

Si nos guiamos por as declaraciones de los peperos , quieren hacer de España un lugar crypto-blockchain-friendly. Bien,vale.No entraremos aqui en el sucio arte.

No se si va en serio o son las tipicas declaraciones publictarias, y luego detras solo esta esperandote Montoro a deguella-mata.

Todo en regla.


----------



## davitin (28 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si nos guiamos por as declaraciones de los peperos , quieren hacer de España un lugar crypto-blockchain-friendly. Bien,vale.No entraremos aqui en el sucio arte.
> 
> No se si va en serio o son las tipicas declaraciones publictarias, y luego detras solo esta esperandote Montoro a deguella-mata.
> 
> Todo en regla.



Dónde has visto eso?


----------



## alea (28 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Dónde has visto eso?



Partido Popular español plantea atraer empresas basadas en blockchain mediante exenciones fiscales | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Salieron varias noticias de este tipo en esas fechas. Otra cosa es lo que se les ocurra hacer a estas lumbreras...


----------



## davitin (28 Abr 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Es irrelevante
> El Algoritmo es una distraccion .
> Las probabilidades que que Europa Hundida no colapse y hordas de millones de africanos y arabes invadan
> el continente y pasen a cuchillo a sus habitantes es CERO , CERO ...
> ...



Que troleo mas cutre, estas perdiendo los papeles.


----------



## juli (29 Abr 2018)

https://twitter.com/wavesplatform/status/990273956996370433?ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoinmarketcap.com%2Fcurrencies%2Fwaves%2F


----------



## lurker (29 Abr 2018)

Lo de ONT es un escándalo. Encima con la bajada de supply que le han metido en CMC le han dado mas margen aún. Best airdrop ever.


----------



## juli (29 Abr 2018)

2 situaciones contradictorias y MUY jugosas :

- La dominancia de BTC entra en rangos desde los que ha rebotado.

- La reunión anual de devs de ETH podría aportar impulso a la sectita.


Escenarios :

- Rebotazo bitcoñero & succión marca de la casa .

- Dominancia de BTC por primera vez bajo el 30%.

- Ecosistema de ETH capitalizando más que BTC ( está a un 20% )

- ATH de Ethereum ( por encima del 30%...y cruce )

- Todo queda igual.


Palomitax.


----------



## bubbler (29 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## trancos123 (29 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> El momento que mas ilumina una vela es cuando se va a apagar...
> 
> Eth sera fagocitado x sus hijas, btc pierde ya que tiene muchos frentes abiertos y EOS sera el gran macho alpha dominante



Puedes explicar para que sirve el token de EOS?


----------



## rogerma (29 Abr 2018)

Si no me borran este mensaje, yo puedo explicarlo. No sé por qué no puedo postear aquí... Vale, ahora parece que sí:

Eso que habéis ido poniendo sólo aplica al token ERC20 de EOS. Una vez se haga el swap (en junio y en proporción de 1:1) el nuevo token no sólo tendrá utilidad en la mainnet sino que será imprescindible, ya que todos los proyectos que corran sobre EOS necesitarán inmovilizar tokens para poder hace uso de la plataforma. 

Ha habido mucho FUD, pero el proyecto es legítimo. Es verdad que ese texto legal sonaba fatal y en cierto modo creo que era para cubrirse las espaldas en caso de que por algún motivo el proyecto no lograse ser desarrollado con éxito. Por otro lado, alguien decía que no había ni betanet y eso también es falso, ya había alpha desde hace muchos meses, y desde abril ya está la beta: EOSIO Dawn 3.0 Now Available

En cuanto a Dan Larimer, también ha habido confusión. Dan es uno de los mayores genios en este mundillo, lleva desde el principio en esto y ha desarrollado dos cadenas muy conocidas y que funcionan como relojes suizos: Bitshares y Steem.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (29 Abr 2018)

Dubaicoin zumbing. Esta semana, otro mogollón de eventos para beatificar Dubai como centro blockchain de Oriente medio. 

"We are delivering a #blockchain awareness session at the Ministry Of Economy & Planning in #Riyadh on May 1st. We will discuss the applications of the technology and the alignment with #Saudivision2030"

Twitter


----------



## StalkerTlön (29 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> Dubaicoin zumbing. Esta semana, otro mogollón de eventos para beatificar Dubai como centro blockchain de Oriente medio.
> 
> "We are delivering a #blockchain awareness session at the Ministry Of Economy & Planning in #Riyadh on May 1st. We will discuss the applications of the technology and the alignment with #Saudivision2030"
> 
> Twitter



Me metí hace tiempo en Dubaicoin, pero por lo que comentais Jibrel tiene más futuro en el mundillo arabe, ¿no?

---------- Post added 29-abr-2018 at 17:42 ----------




lurker dijo:


> Lo de ONT es un escándalo. Encima con la bajada de supply que le han metido en CMC le han dado mas margen aún. Best airdrop ever.



Es de las que mejor esta funcionando, va como un tiro!!:


----------



## Patanegra (29 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> El momento que mas ilumina una vela es cuando se va a apagar...
> 
> Eth sera fagocitado x sus hijas, btc pierde ya que tiene muchos frentes abiertos y EOS sera el gran macho alpha dominante



sin comprometerte a nada, tu estimacion del precio de EOS en 6 meses?


----------



## juli (29 Abr 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Me metí hace tiempo en Dubaicoin, pero por lo que comentais Jibrel tiene más futuro en el mundillo arabe, ¿no?





Los 2 están enchufáos a lo mismo , que es montar la capital blockchain de la zona en EAU. A Jibrel Network le irá bien allí porque saben lo que se traen entre manos y ArabianChain están no verdes , sino lo siguiente...esperemos que se les pegue algo.

Ahora se están planteando entrar en un par de exchanges fuertes, lo que en precio sería cojonudo tras tirarse un año en Hitbtc ( posiblemente el peor del sector ) y Cryptopia...lo que puede dar una idea de lo que se enteran de la fiesta.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Abr 2018)

juli dijo:


> Los 2 están enchufáos a lo mismo , que es montar la capital blockchain de la zona en EAU. A Jibrel Network le irá bien allí porque saben lo que se traen entre manos y ArabianChain están no verdes , sino lo siguiente...esperemos que se les pegue algo.
> 
> Ahora se están planteando entrar en un par de exchanges fuertes, lo que en precio sería cojonudo tras tirarse un año en Hitbtc ( posiblemente el peor del sector ) y Cryptopia...lo que puede dar una idea de lo que se enteran de la fiesta.



Arabianchain (dubaicoin ahora) llego a 26 pavos.

Pero si acaba de reina de oreintr medio...inimaginable.


----------



## juli (29 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Arabianchain (dubaicoin ahora) llego a 26 pavos.
> 
> Pero si acaba de reina de oreintr medio...inimaginable.



47 pavels antes de que BTC pasase la aspiradora el verano pasado...ese supply vuela a nada que se toque.Pero necesitan un par de profesionales en el team para ponerse a la altura de su rol YA...y deben hacerlo.

El enchufe es evidente que ya lo tienen. Y que la FED expande su franquicia devoradólares, también. En esa zona con décadas de experiencia, por cierto.


----------



## davitin (29 Abr 2018)

Eos está en 16.000 millones de dólares ya...que recorrido puede tener aún?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (29 Abr 2018)

NEO tb ha apegado tambien un buen arreon, por el tema NEX.
exchange descentralizaod de cryptos


----------



## LOLEANTE (29 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Cómo veis Bitcoin cash?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Si no es cash sano no sirve pa na


----------



## StalkerTlön (29 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Eos está en 16.000 millones de dólares ya...que recorrido puede tener aún?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



No se, ¡pero me estan entrando unas ganas de entrar! A ver si se nos está escapando el tren aqui hablando que es humo y tal...


----------



## Patanegra (29 Abr 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> No se, ¡pero me estan entrando unas ganas de entrar! A ver si se nos está escapando el tren aqui hablando que es humo y tal...



a ver que Bubbler tenga la amabilidad de explicarnos por que cree que va a reemplazar ETH...si ese es el caso aun no se nos ha escapado el tren.

Eso si si entro en EOS no lo hago con fondos frescos, vendo algo que ya haya sido pumpeado.


----------



## davitin (29 Abr 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> No se, ¡pero me estan entrando unas ganas de entrar! A ver si se nos está escapando el tren aqui hablando que es humo y tal...



Habrá que investigar.

La de dubaicoin esa ya me ha picado la curiosidad también, si la usan los moruves ricos a saber dónde puede llegar.

Pd: coño, Dubaicoin no llega ni a 3 millones de supply, seguro que no es un scam para dar un pelotazo rápido o algo así? 

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piotr (30 Abr 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> No se, ¡pero me estan entrando unas ganas de entrar! A ver si se nos está escapando el tren aqui hablando que es humo y tal...



lo que se habla aquí suele ser entre mierda y mierda

por aquí escuché que en mayo 1eth = 1btc o algo por el estilo

que dash despegaría

pa reirse desde luego, da


----------



## danjian (30 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Habrá que investigar.
> 
> La de dubaicoin esa ya me ha picado la curiosidad también, si la usan los moruves ricos a saber dónde puede llegar.
> 
> ...



El 90% de las ICO son SCAM, aun asi se les puede sacar dinero, la idea es vender antes de que el scam se haga evidente para todos :XX:


----------



## trancos123 (30 Abr 2018)

EOS vale mas que SpaceX sin tener un producto que funcione, para que luego digan que esto no es una burbuja.
Me gustará ver cuantas monedas sobreviven dentro de 5 años.

EOS is Valued Higher Than SpaceX in Late 2017 Despite No Working Non-testnet Product


----------



## bubbler (30 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Patanegra (30 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Vamos a ver como se testea el precio hoy en el crowdsale (EOS) , si aguanta, esta claro que va a ser un agujero negro del marketcap.
> 
> Los tronadores estan diciendo al mercado que le vayan dando a Omg
> 
> Pd. Es curioso, han cambiado la hora de fin del crowdsale de hoy, la semana pasada terminaba sobre las 3 o 4 pm, y hoy sera sobre las 23



por qué crees que OMG tiene que ser la victima de EOS? OMG son pagos, no? 

estoy cargado hasta las trancas de OMG, por eso pregunto


----------



## bubbler (30 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## bubbler (30 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## trancos123 (30 Abr 2018)

Bug crítico de seguridad en $EOS
Security Audit Firm Discovers Critical Vulnerability in EOS Smart Contract System | Cryptocoin Spy


----------



## bubbler (30 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Puffff, pinta mal para EOS...
> 
> Ahora dicen que en el arranque, que hay que votar qué cadena es la legítima, que los exchanges van a votar por los usuarios y otros no, que lío.
> 
> ...



Vende, que ya le has echo un buen ROI y salta a otra buena moneda que no haya pumpeado mucho con un buen capital, por ejemplo litecoin. 

EOS es muy peligrosa y más a estos precios.


----------



## bubbler (30 Abr 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (30 Abr 2018)

Está bien que si nuestra moneda elegida la pifia avisemos al resto. Muchos callarían y huirían, bien por bubbler por avisar y explicar los motivos.

En todo caso que planten batalla a ETH sigue habiendo unos cuantos: Cardano, EOS, Aeternity, Waves, Tezos, NEO, Qtum, etc.

Ya veremos quien se acabará llevando el gato al agua, pero desde luego hay partido para rato.


----------



## silverwindow (30 Abr 2018)

Que paso con qash??parece q se anima un poco.
Esta en coma,prometia mucho.

Si,Bien por bubbler.Esta claro que no solo viene aqui a hablar bien de lo suyo


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Abr 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> LTC!!!! estas de coña no????
> 
> 
> Ya tuve LTC cuando las miné, jajajajajajjaa, pero si fue un clon de BTC en su momento para realizar experimentos, y le cambiaron el algoritmo para que no tener equipos potentes (como los entornos de desarrollo que son menos potentes que los entornos de producción).
> ...



Era por decir una que es bastante seguro que suba. No quería decir compra IOTA por ser mi principal posición en cartera, que queda feo.


----------



## Gurney (30 Abr 2018)

No os volváis locos con EOS, acaba de hacer un pumpeo serio para lo que es el TOP 20.
Sí, se puede ir a por el 4 puesto, pero también puede perder temperatura y volver al entorno de los 10 dólares/0´001 BTC, sin que ello signifique absolutamente nada en lo que se refiere a la coin, sólo por especulación.


----------



## silverwindow (30 Abr 2018)

EOS no tiene absolutamente nada.Nada.
De momento.

Esta ultraburbujeada.

Ahora viene la ostia.Y encima acompañada de FUD.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> EOS no tiene absolutamente nada.Nada.
> De momento.
> 
> Esta ultraburbujeada.
> ...



Ojo, que Cardano también es un whipaper. 

Pero de EOS lo peor es la utilidad y valor del token, ellos mismos te dicen que no tiene valor y no tiene utilidad... 

Imagino que con el buen tiempo que hace en las Islas Cayman estarán más ocupados en contar billetes y en ir a la playa que en desarrollar el software. 

Me hace gracia que prometan ser mejor que ethereum, deben de tener ya una alianza de partners como la de ethereum... ¿No? 

En fin Bubbler, enhorabuena por salirte a tiempo con buenas ganancias y saber ver los riesgos.


----------



## enunrom (30 Abr 2018)

Ha dicho Vitalik en twitter que "Sharding is coming"

Twitter


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (30 Abr 2018)

Tezos is coming


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Vende, que ya le has echo un buen ROI y salta a otra buena moneda que no haya pumpeado mucho con un buen capital, por ejemplo litecoin.
> 
> EOS es muy peligrosa y más a estos precios.



Yo acabo de vender. Y no quería, pero toda esta historia de tener que validar otra vez tus eos, que si tal, que si cual...mira, yo no sé por qué se complican tanto.

No soy de vender, sino de holdear, pero en este caso, no me ha quedado más remedio, viendo el lío que se avecina. Eso sí, me ha dado buen rendimiento, me hizo un x4, y he sacado un buen pellizco. Pero habría preferido quedarme las chapas.

A ver que pasa a partir de mañana.


----------



## davitin (1 May 2018)

Menuda bajada otra vez.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (1 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Menuda bajada otra vez.
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Va haciendo el canelo entre 8500 y 9500


----------



## Parlakistan (1 May 2018)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo acabo de vender. Y no quería, pero toda esta historia de tener que validar otra vez tus eos, que si tal, que si cual...mira, yo no sé por qué se complican tanto.
> 
> No soy de vender, sino de holdear, pero en este caso, no me ha quedado más remedio, viendo el lío que se avecina. Eso sí, me ha dado buen rendimiento, me hizo un x4, y he sacado un buen pellizco. Pero habría preferido quedarme las chapas.
> 
> A ver que pasa a partir de mañana.



Ese beneficio se lo metes a otra importante del top 20 y te quitas de líos. Yo con Populous vendí cuando me enteré que el Ceo fue condenado por estafa y se había cambiado el nombre. Y además tomé la decisión de vender a perdidas, pero en ese momento acerté, las pérdidas se han recuperado en otra que ha hecho x2.


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Menuda bajada otra vez.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Con los volúmenes que manejan ahora mismo los exchangers importantes, el único modo que tienen de ir rascando comisiones es haciendo saltar stops, acojonando a miedosos, e incitando a otros a entrar en las bajadas.

Esto está montado para que la volatilidad mueva mucho el árbol, lo que deja buenos beneficios a los que manejan el cotarro en cuanto a liquidez "exchangers".

El grueso de la capitalización, se encuentra en manos fuertes, y muy posiblemente en cold wallets, que se irán moviendo poco a poco.

Creo que se calculó en este foro hace unos meses que en los exchangers hay aproximadamente entre el 5% y el 8% del total del mercado capitalizado, lo que quiere decir que con ese 8% pueden jugar con la capitalización del 92% restante.

Con pocas coins manejan el mercado, y eso puede ser un arma de doble filo para todos nosotros, sobre todo para los carentes de paciencia o nervios de acero.

Buen día.


----------



## bubbler (1 May 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## apeche2000 (1 May 2018)

la verdad es que esta esto muy movido e inestable
¿alguno lleva Ripples? parece que el banco de santander usa esta tecnologia para el santander one pay


----------



## jorgitonew (1 May 2018)

bueno, el equipo de zoin anuncio ayer nix. consiste en un gestor de exchanges descentralizados permitiendo el intercambio de distintas coins entre distintos exchanges descentralizados de manera anónima. utilizará para ello atomic swaps y contratos inteligentes.
habrá un snapshot para los poseedores de zoin dentro de 2.5 a 5 semanas (aún no está anunciada la fecha exacta)

os dejo aquí la web

NIX Platform - Bringing privacy to new digital horizons

que os parece??


----------



## species8472 (1 May 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> bueno, el equipo de zoin anuncio ayer nix. consiste en un gestor de exchanges descentralizados permitiendo el intercambio de distintas coins entre distintos exchanges descentralizados de manera anónima. utilizará para ello atomic swaps y contratos inteligentes.
> habrá un snapshot para los poseedores de zoin dentro de 2.5 a 5 semanas (aún no está anunciada la fecha exacta)
> 
> os dejo aquí la web
> ...



Pinta bombazo porque va a estar funcionando a final de Mayo principio de Junio, mucho antes que Wan que sería su principal competidor. Como coja volumen de negociación el dex que están montando y creo que tiene todas las papeletas para hacerlo toda moon y más hayá.

Cada ghostnode se lleva el 0,25% de las transacciones y aprox un 25% de cada bloque.


----------



## jorgitonew (1 May 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Pinta bombazo porque va a estar funcionando a final de Mayo principio de Junio, mucho antes que Wan que sería su principal competidor. Como coja volumen de negociación el dex que están montando y creo que tiene todas las papeletas para hacerlo toda moon y más hayá.
> 
> Cada ghostnode se lleva el 0,25% de las transacciones y aprox un 25% de cada bloque.



no es un dex.. es un gestor de dex... pondria en contacto a todos los dex.. vamos, una especie de capa por encima de los dex, según entiendo

corregidme si estoy equivocado


----------



## Patanegra (1 May 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Pinta bombazo porque va a estar funcionando a final de Mayo principio de Junio, mucho antes que Wan que sería su principal competidor. Como coja volumen de negociación el dex que están montando y creo que tiene todas las papeletas para hacerlo toda moon y más hayá.
> 
> Cada ghostnode se lleva el 0,25% de las transacciones y aprox un 25% de cada bloque.



si para acceder a NIX necesitas ZOIN, por qué baja pues Zoin?


----------



## species8472 (1 May 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> si para acceder a NIX necesitas ZOIN, por qué baja pues Zoin?



Te contesto en el hilo de Nix/Zoin


----------



## Parlakistan (1 May 2018)

apeche2000 dijo:


> la verdad es que esta esto muy movido e inestable
> ¿alguno lleva Ripples? parece que el banco de santander usa esta tecnologia para el santander one pay



Efectivamente, usan la tecnología para transmitir fiat en su red, pero no usan el token ni piensan hacerlo. 

Ripple como empresa es bastante interesante, como moneda no me gusta por esa razón y dos más. 

La segunda razón es la cantidad de tokens que poseen los creadores de ripple que no han sido comercializados y meten en circulación mediante contrato inteligente. Y quedan muchos tokens por meter... 

La tercera razón es la más conocida, es totalmente centralizada, uno no puede correr un nodo de ripple, eso lo hacen ellos de manera privada.


----------



## easyridergs (1 May 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> bueno, el equipo de zoin anuncio ayer nix. consiste en un gestor de exchanges descentralizados permitiendo el intercambio de distintas coins entre distintos exchanges descentralizados de manera anónima. utilizará para ello atomic swaps y contratos inteligentes.
> habrá un snapshot para los poseedores de zoin dentro de 2.5 a 5 semanas (aún no está anunciada la fecha exacta)
> 
> os dejo aquí la web
> ...



Pinta a pelotazo acojonante, esta mañana IGNIS a despertado de su letargo y ha metido un pumpeo del 80%, me las he quitado a tiempo y he pillado las zoin que he podido. Solo por el airdrop de NIX ya merecen la pena. Por cada Zoin 2 NIX, con el supply que va a tener y el uso que puede tener pinta la releche. Esto si que apunta de Dex anónimo de verdad y NIX va a ser el combustible para que funcione. Ah, y nada de mierdas del ERC20, esto sí parece serio.


----------



## Costa2439 (1 May 2018)

El protocolo ghost suena como el protocolo de tradeo de bitconnect, que son los padres, los lideres en intercambios atomicos ahora mismo son los de komodo y su barterdex y les esta costando despues de 4 años dios y ayuda que un intercambio totalmente descentralizado funcione de forma parecida a uno centralizado, asi que vale seguramente venderan la moto pero aconsejaría comprar y vender antes de que llegue el dia de ponerlo en funcionamiento


----------



## kudeiro (1 May 2018)

No se si se ha comentado alguna vez el morro que tiene Bittrex con las fees. Segun ellos es del 0.25% en cualquier trade, pero no es así. Bittrex no tiene market price para trades, sino que tienes que fijar tu el precio. Hay un truco que consiste en vender a un precio muy alto o comprar a un precio muy bajo, por ejemplo dividir o multiplicar el last price por 10, y haciendo eso, Bittrex te asigna un market price. 
Por ejemplo: El token XXX tiene un last price de 10. Si lo tratas de vender a 100 o comprar a 1, Bittrex detecta que estás haciendo una operación a un precio anomalo y te asigna un market price, por ejemplo 9,8. Que yo sepa es la unica forma de tener ese market price, para poder comprar o vender inmediatamente, y que la operación no esté la tira de tiempo a la espera.
Pero claro, hay un problema. En este tipo de operación que he comentado, Bittrex no te cobra 0.25% de fee, te cobra "lo que le sale de los cojones". En los tests que he hecho yo, te llega a cobrar hasta un 1%. Putos cabrones.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 May 2018)

Costa2439 dijo:


> El protocolo ghost suena como el protocolo de tradeo de bitconnect, que son los padres, los lideres en intercambios atomicos ahora mismo son los de komodo y su barterdex y les esta costando despues de 4 años dios y ayuda que un intercambio totalmente descentralizado funcione de forma parecida a uno centralizado, asi que vale seguramente venderan la moto pero aconsejaría comprar y vender antes de que llegue el dia de ponerlo en funcionamiento



estaría bien discutir un poco esto para los que somos profanos...


----------



## easyridergs (2 May 2018)

Costa2439 dijo:


> El protocolo ghost suena como el protocolo de tradeo de bitconnect, que son los padres, los lideres en intercambios atomicos ahora mismo son los de komodo y su barterdex y les esta costando despues de 4 años dios y ayuda que un intercambio totalmente descentralizado funcione de forma parecida a uno centralizado, asi que vale seguramente venderan la moto pero aconsejaría comprar y vender antes de que llegue el dia de ponerlo en funcionamiento



Estos dicen en Discord que tienen el protocolo preparado y listo para funcionar. Que estaban trabajando en secreto en el tema. Ya a partir de eso el que se lo crea o no es cosa suya. Yo he pillado zoin para el airdrop que será en breve, si es scam pues me joderé, sino ganaré muchísimo más de lo invertido. Por el supply que va a tener y lo que pretende hacer, si funciona será un buen pelotazo. Cada uno que pondere el riesgo que esté dispuesto a correr, a más riesgo más ganancia.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubbler (2 May 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Gurney (2 May 2018)

EOS: Don´t believe the hype


Un artículo reciente sobre EOS.


----------



## plus ultra (2 May 2018)

kudeiro dijo:


> No se si se ha comentado alguna vez el morro que tiene Bittrex con las fees. Segun ellos es del 0.25% en cualquier trade, pero no es así. Bittrex no tiene market price para trades, sino que tienes que fijar tu el precio. Hay un truco que consiste en vender a un precio muy alto o comprar a un precio muy bajo, por ejemplo dividir o multiplicar el last price por 10, y haciendo eso, Bittrex te asigna un market price.
> Por ejemplo: El token XXX tiene un last price de 10. Si lo tratas de vender a 100 o comprar a 1, Bittrex detecta que estás haciendo una operación a un precio anomalo y te asigna un market price, por ejemplo 9,8. Que yo sepa es la unica forma de tener ese market price, para poder comprar o vender inmediatamente, y que la operación no esté la tira de tiempo a la espera.
> Pero claro, hay un problema. En este tipo de operación que he comentado, Bittrex no te cobra 0.25% de fee, te cobra "lo que le sale de los cojones". En los tests que he hecho yo, te llega a cobrar hasta un 1%. Putos cabrones.



Las cosas iran cambiando poco a poco con el tiempo pero referente a lo que comentas no me sorprende NADA es una cosa que hacen incluso los bancos de una u otra forma,por que aqui no iba a pasar?

Una jugarreta mas entre tantas,cada cual tira de donde puede para sacarse lo suyo,esto esta hablado y todos sabemos que hasta que esto no deje de ser el salvaje oeste y entren regulaciones seguirá así,eso si luego los margenes de beneficio,oscilaciones de precio y demas seran tambien minimas no se puede tener todo en esta vida.

Prueba a retirar en liqui y veras lo que es un robo con total descaro.

Ayer poloniex anuncio algo algo relacionado: Nuevas comisiones comerciales consistentes y competitivas

Próximamente, 15 de mayo: comisiones comerciales consistentes y competitivas

Aquí en Circle, estamos revisando cada aspecto de la experiencia del usuario de Poloniex con un peine de dientes finos. Hay una fruta muy obvia que está lista para mejorar: nuestras tarifas de comercialización.

Últimamente actualizamos nuestros niveles de tarifa denominados en Bitcoin en marzo de 2016, cuando el precio de BTC se mantuvo relativamente estable en alrededor de $ 415. El mundo ha cambiado mucho desde entonces, particularmente cuando se trata de precios de criptomonedas. - y nuestras tarifas en su estado actual no funcionan como se desea.

Para corregir esto, lanzaremos tres cambios a partir del 15 de mayo de 2018:

Los niveles de tarifa de negociación se basarán en el volumen de 30 días en dólares estadounidenses, no en Bitcoin. Si bien por ahora seguimos siendo un intercambio de cifrado, calibrar los precios en una moneda tan volátil como Bitcoin puede generar confusión e incoherencia para los usuarios. Queremos que tenga expectativas razonables sobre los honorarios que pagará en función de la cantidad de transacciones, independientemente de los movimientos drásticos en los precios de las divisas. En el futuro, calcularemos su volumen de operaciones de 30 días basado en el promedio diario de la tasa BTC-USD que se encuentra aquí .

Estamos bajando las tarifas de negociación en general. Los usuarios de Exchange esperan precios más competitivos en el último año, con una afluencia de liquidez y jugadores en el espacio. Para que nuestros precios estén más en línea con el estándar del mercado, estamos reduciendo nuestra comisión de apertura al 0.20% y nuestra comisión de fabricante inicial al 0.10%.

Estamos reduciendo los umbrales de volumen para descuentos de tarifas. Para recompensar a más de nuestra base de usuarios por los altos niveles de actividad comercial, reduciremos los umbrales de volumen de 30 días requeridos para acceder a descuentos de tarifas. Los honorarios de los creadores serán del 0% cuando cambien $ 7,500,000 en un período de 30 días; las tarifas para los tomadores irán al 0.10% cuando intercambien $ 30,000,000 en un período de 30 días.


----------



## juli (2 May 2018)

Desparrame de pasta, partners, puesta en escena, etc... Van a por ello.


Link al twitter del evento. Hoy y mañana.


Twitter


----------



## Bucanero (2 May 2018)

Gracias Bubbler por la última anotación del precio y del momento de la venta. Yo sobre el 20 vendo como este positivo. Paso de que en último momento me diga que la wallet esta en mantenimiento como me paso con verge. Y ya veremos cuando entro, si es que entro porque le estoy poniendo ojitos a Dash que lleva poca subida y esta como muy callada. Y las modositas son las mejores jeje. Parece que esta cogiendo impulso Dash y la querría pillar a tiempo pero ya veremos.

Por último un breve comentario. En plan conspiranoico y eso.. ¿Y si las prohibiciones de China, Irán y Rusia son para proteger sus monedas y su independencia económica frente a estas nuevas monedas que quitan poder a los estados?

Un saludo a todos y buena caza.


----------



## davitin (2 May 2018)

Aqui saltais mucho de moneda en moneda, no? yo creo que a la larga eso solo te da redito teniendo mucha suerte, no creeis que es mejor holdear?


----------



## juli (2 May 2018)

AMA de Jibrel Network. Interesantísimo...aunque para iniciados en los pulsos banksters y te que das con la impresión de pillar un tercio de lo k dicen.

[youtube]jGm1pGmc-24[/youtube]


----------



## Gurney (3 May 2018)

Sí, Dash está muy silenciosa.
Creo que va a acompañar a BTC en el siguiente pumpeo serio.


----------



## Gurney (3 May 2018)

Sí, Dash está muy silenciosa.
Creo que va a acompañar a BTC en el siguiente pumpeo serio.


----------



## davitin (3 May 2018)

Zilliqa acercándose a los 13 centavos.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StalkerTlön (3 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Zilliqa acercándose a los 13 centavos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Si señor!! En general todo animado, creo que voy a pillar más OMG, atentos, mañana charla en Toronto de ETH, quizás haya que vender rápido... ¿o no?


----------



## davitin (3 May 2018)

Lo bueno es que está subiendo todo sin que Bitcoin suba demasiado, vamos que está entrado pasta a las altcoins.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (3 May 2018)

Menuda carrerita que lleva golem
Y lleva dias si,es de las buenas.

Llevo poquitas,pero ahi estan.


----------



## Sedao (3 May 2018)

Especulación de altcoins? comprad GTC insensatos, tiene el airdrop mas brutal de la historia cripto y os lo estoy avisando con 3 meses de antelación. 
Como era esa mítica frase?
quien avisa no es traidor


----------



## Patanegra (3 May 2018)

Sedao dijo:


> Especulación de altcoins? comprad GTC insensatos, tiene el airdrop mas brutal de la historia cripto y os lo estoy avisando con 3 meses de antelación.
> Como era esa mítica frase?
> quien avisa no es traidor



GTC tuvo un pumpeo espectacular que empezo el 19 de abril, no crees que el precio actual no recoge ya ese airdrop?


----------



## juli (3 May 2018)

Toronto.

Para mí, muy simple : Cartas sobre la mesa ...o reset de portfolio.

Palomitax.


----------



## Sedao (3 May 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> GTC tuvo un pumpeo espectacular que empezo el 19 de abril, no crees que el precio actual no recoge ya ese airdrop?



el airdrop es dentro de 3 meses y 5 días exactamente, espera y verás


----------



## Sedao (3 May 2018)

Mira ZCL o NXT por ejemplo, con solo un mes de antelacion mira todo lo que subieron, y eso que el airdrop era de una moneda basura del cual no sabias cuanto valdria y si te rentaba comprar para el airdrop o no. Este airdrop es GTC 1:1 GTC lo que le hace el airdrop más brutal de la historia cripto


----------



## juli (3 May 2018)

Hoy en Toronto, 4 cosillas :

- 11:40-12:00 Joseph Poon *Founder of LightningNetwork and Plasma* TBD


- 14:00-14:15 *Vlad Zamfir* Ethereum Core Researcher *Casper*
- 14:15-14:30 Hsiao-Wei Wang Ethereum Core Researcher *Ethereum Sharding Overview*


- 15:00-15:20 David Knott OMG Plasma Reseacher	*Plasma*

-16:50-17:05 Jun Hasegawa Founder of Omise *OMG World Exchange*
- 17:05-17:20 *Jae Kwon Founder of Tendermint & Cosmos* TBD


- Fin de fiesta , 18,00 : *SCALABILIY*: * Vitalik Buterin ，Vlad Zamfir *，Philip Daian，*Joseph Poon*，Karl Floersch，*Hsiao-Wei Wang*, Justin Drake (MC: Jon Choi)

-


----------



## Ethan20 (3 May 2018)

Sedao dijo:


> el airdrop es dentro de 3 meses y 5 días exactamente, espera y verás



3 meses y 5 días es mucho tiempo en el mundo crypto. En qué fecha aproximadamente anunciaron el aidrop? Cuanto ha subido ya desde entonces?


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (3 May 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> 3 meses y 5 días es mucho tiempo en el mundo crypto. En qué fecha aproximadamente anunciaron el aidrop? Cuanto ha subido ya desde entonces?




Tal como comentan sería cauto con gtc, yo me he tirado entrampado con 3800 gtc comprados con 1eth que valía 1,2k dólares... después del hostiazo que hubo me he tirado mil con una moneda que valía 4 ct y gracias al pump he podido hacer un x2 en eth respecto a lo que metí.


----------



## thanthalas (3 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Zilliqa acercándose a los 13 centavos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Otra que ha sobrepasado ATH sin haber empezado la fiesta!


----------



## juli (3 May 2018)

*TAAS* paga ya...a ver cómo queda.

en el lapso indicado, tienen puntos de cap en torno a poco más de los 250.000 kilos...o sea, como un +75% ahora mixmo. Algo pueden mitigar el pésimo timestre...si kieren.


Twitter


palomitax.


----------



## silverwindow (3 May 2018)

bueno que ha dicho el puto hobbit?
subir esta subiendo.

reset de portfolio juli? no somos un poco radicales?


----------



## juli (3 May 2018)

Si no hubiese news de relevancia...no seré yo el que se quede a la ración de FOMO ajeno para joder a ETH.

Hacia medianoche en Uropa habrá acabado la 1ª jornada.


----------



## lurker (3 May 2018)

juli dijo:


> *TAAS* paga ya...a ver cómo queda.
> 
> en el lapso indicado, tienen puntos de cap en torno a poco más de los 250.000 kilos...o sea, como un +75% ahora mixmo. Algo pueden mitigar el pésimo timestre...si kieren.
> 
> ...



creo que tenían un fondo para dividendos en "vacas flacas", te suena?


----------



## StalkerTlön (3 May 2018)

Community Ethereum Development Conference - YouTube

Streaming del evento en Toronto de Ethereum.


----------



## bubbler (3 May 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (3 May 2018)

lurker dijo:


> creo que tenían un fondo para dividendos en "vacas flacas", te suena?



Pues nope...me suena el fondo común...el de siempre.

---------------------------------------

Muy wen ritmo hoy, a su bola, el de WAVES, eh ?


----------



## uhnitas (4 May 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Community Ethereum Development Conference - YouTube
> 
> Streaming del evento en Toronto de Ethereum.



Viendo a algunos de los oradores me cuestiono donde carajo estoy poniendo mi dinero. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 May 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> buenas, yo me he hecho un trade de 12% en eth, me he salido un pelin pronto, para mi ahora mismo 403 eur es resistencia de nivel.... a ver qué pasa, si la superase, activaría a MT el 640eur
> 
> realmente, 403 es el punto que tenía max el rebote antes de volver abajo. a ver ahora
> 
> ...



Es hora de morir ::


----------



## juli (4 May 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Es hora de morir ::



OK...y ahora...cómo lo ves ?


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 May 2018)

juli dijo:


> OK...y ahora...cómo lo ves ?



cero largos llevo tras cerrar hoy últimos hace 6h

con eso te digo tó


----------



## silverwindow (4 May 2018)

No veograndes jolgorios en etherum .
O si.


----------



## bubbler (4 May 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## vpsn (4 May 2018)

Baja el volumen general, es tiempo de recogida de beneficios. Por eso sube bitcoin y se frena la subida en las alts. Tonto el ultimo.


----------



## juli (4 May 2018)

Con BTC y ETH zumbing, *TAAS* paga entre el 7 y el 13.

Los valores más grandes de su portfolio. Y k se mueran los feos.


----------



## juli (4 May 2018)

Estos , esparciendo su red...y parece que DBIX mediante - con lo que esos 2 minolles de supply, echarían pús -. Ahora, vivero global de empresitas ...es de esperar con todos los parabienes fiscales de la admin EAU.

Como un x2 en un mes...y un chart que da gloria verlo...a ver cómo evolucionan tras el derroche de medios en forums, etc..

Palomitax.



"Our Chief Blockchain Architect Mr.Jawad Riachi introducing project #Lykos for the first time at the future blockchain summit. Project Lykos will be an enterprise/business ready hybrid chain."

Twitter






"#Lykos will be an evolution of @arabianchain Blockchain as a business ready chain. So $Dbix #DubaiCoin will be alway there, AC said and profite too as fuel! The #Dbix Community is growing big!"

Twitter

------------------------------------------------


por cierto...alguien podría explicar de qué va ésto ?

DubaiCoin (DBIX) Mining Calculator

merci.


----------



## Patanegra (4 May 2018)

como interpretais la fortaleza de ETH frente a sus hijas (OMG/AION)...que el relevo generacional aun no esta listo?


----------



## Gñe (4 May 2018)

Al final qué se sabe de DubaiCoin? Le tengo echado un ojo pero aún no me acabo de atrever, menos si aún no está claro qué nombre quieren usar lol


----------



## bubbler (4 May 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (4 May 2018)

Gñe dijo:


> Al final qué se sabe de DubaiCoin? Le tengo echado un ojo pero aún no me acabo de atrever, menos si aún no está claro qué nombre quieren usar lol



Que esta rodeada de saudies aburridos con trillones de petrodolares en el banco.

Si alguien mete la puntita...

Quieren ser el blokchain arabe


----------



## Patanegra (4 May 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> [youtube]Snl67XsI6Is[/youtube]
> 
> Empieza la fiesta señores!!!!
> 
> ...



tu crees? el mercado no parece estar muy satisfecho de lo de Toronto, las hijas bonitas de ETH estan siendo corregidas (ENG, OMG y AION).


----------



## Gurney (4 May 2018)

Pero sí, ETH está fuerte hoy en dólares y en satoshis.


----------



## bubbler (4 May 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (4 May 2018)

Como creéis que afectará a finales de mes el comienzo de la censura de Google a las cryptos?,recuerdo que algunos foreros sacaron gráficas que indicaban una sincronicidad entre las búsquedas de cryptos en Google y las subidas y bajadas de precios y valores.


----------



## Antonius Block (4 May 2018)

Yo creo que afectará muy poco. La censura no sería en la búsqueda, sino, en todo caso, en los anuncios y páginas patrocinadas.


----------



## juli (4 May 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Como creéis que afectará a finales de mes el comienzo de la censura de Google a las cryptos?,recuerdo que algunos foreros sacaron gráficas que indicaban una sincronicidad entre las búsquedas de cryptos en Google y las subidas y bajadas de precios y valores.



Yo creo que afectará ... y con severidá , incluso fisicamente.



Spoiler



Una úlcera del bokatxánkla kubano, k andará degollando gallinas llamando a Santa Gúgel vengaóra...no es descartable.


----------



## juli (4 May 2018)

Factom launches Milestone 3: Fully Autonomous Protocol - Factom


----------



## species8472 (4 May 2018)

Señores, un montón de proyectos que verán la primera parte funcional de verdad en un par de meses. Mientras ocurría la orgía de final de año y posterior caida los buenos han trabajado como hormiguitas y para veranos vamos a tener escalabilidad, intercambios entre blockchain privados, apuestas descentralizadas, plataformas, computación, etc.

El dinero listo se está posicionando en las alts prometedoras. Poco a poco sin mucho ruido ham recuperado y algunas están ya en ath respecto a btc. En verano comienza la adopción y el marketing. Google que le venir las orejas al lobo va a tratar de invisibilizarlas por lo peligrosas que pueden ser para el. Pero esto no parece que se pueda parar ya. 

A partir de verano vamos a empezar a ver un to the moon que va a dejar corto el de navidad por la simple razón que este va a estar sustentado en demanda de utilidad real

Cojan sitio y buen vuelo


----------



## cryptoAdicto (4 May 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Señores, un montón de proyectos que verán la primera parte funcional de verdad en un par de meses. Mientras ocurría la orgía de final de año y posterior caida los buenos han trabajado como hormiguitas y para veranos vamos a tener escalabilidad, intercambios entre blockchain privados, apuestas descentralizadas, plataformas, computación, etc.
> 
> El dinero listo se está posicionando en las alts prometedoras. Poco a poco sin mucho ruido ham recuperado y algunas están ya en ath respecto a btc. En verano comienza la adopción y el marketing. Google que le venir las orejas al lobo va a tratar de invisibilizarlas por lo peligrosas que pueden ser para el. Pero esto no parece que se pueda parar ya.
> 
> ...



Si no te importa, ¿qué monedas crees que tienen más potencial estos meses? Gracias


----------



## bmbnct (4 May 2018)

Ripple, demandada por vulneración de “securities law”

Ripple Sued for Securities Law Violations


----------



## Ricardo_gs (5 May 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ripple, demandada por vulneración de “securities law”
> 
> Ripple Sued for Securities Law Violations



otro que entro en diciembre y sufrió la caída de enero general de todas las criptos :: pero si hubiera entrado en enero del año pasado ni pio de ese imbécil


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (5 May 2018)

Parece que GoNetwork empieza a moverse: han lanzado una primera versión de la plataforma (JSDoc: Class: Engine) pero de la token sale, ni pío de momento.


----------



## besto (5 May 2018)

Cuando dices: Estamos en el punto en el que puede producirse un segundo meneo... Te refieres hacia arriba o hacia abajo?

Por cierto, enhorabuena, clavaste el giro y subida posterior.


----------



## juli (5 May 2018)

*
Negrofuturo*

En la entrevista de youtube con el mierdax de TenX, Lee dejaba claro k lo k tiene entre ceja y ceja es el paso a FIAt...está claro tras LitePay y Abra...pero Toronto está y Consensus a la welta de la esquina...y es de esperar cualquier sorpresilla o anuncio sólido ( aunque el efecto anuncio, Lee posiblemente se lo ha zampao ya con sus 2 cales ).

En fin...son cambios k podrían zamparse varios niveles.

Palomitax.


----------



## juli (5 May 2018)

Los panfleteros de JPMorgan ensalzando su monstruíto...en laboratorio.

De lo que no se acuerdan cuando lo equiparan a la Jibrel Network, cuya rexulona wallet ya rula ( jWallet by the Jibrel Network )...es que las cRyDRs de JNT estárán para banksters antes de fin de verano y en abierto antes de fin de año. ( O que, como decían en el vídeo de su AMA subido hace un par de días...se han reunido ya con no recuerdo si 14 ó 21 BANCOS CENTRALES - movida de chavalitos & tal - :fiufiu: ) 


JPM Morgan Chase Testing Blockchain Transactions, Telegram Has 200 Million Users - Daniel Jennings | Seeking Alpha


(cañí/vagos) :

*Transacciones Blockchain de JPM Morgan Chase *

29 de abril de 2018 10:52 a.m. ET | Incluye: BK , MONEDA , COINB , FB , GS , JPMorgan Chase & Co. (JPM) , PFE , RY , SAN


El Centro de Excelencia Blockchain de JPMorgan probó una transacción simulada de una emisión de deuda por la misma cantidad para ver si era posible el 21 de abril de 2018.

JPMorgan Chase, Goldman Sachs (NYSE: GS) Pfizer Inc. (NYSE: PFE) y Western Asset Management Company participaron en el CD Yankee real de $ 150 millones.

Se supone que Quorum forma parte de una plataforma de pagos interbancarios que incluirá al Grupo bancario de Australia y Nueva Zelanda (ANZ) y al Royal Bank of Canada (NYSE: RY).

La prueba de quórum es muy similar a la Jibrel Network (JNT), que utilizará Ethereumblockchain para transmitir instrumentos de deuda conocidos como criptomonedas depositaryreceipts o CryDRs.

El banco más grande de Estados Unidos; JPMorgan Chase (NYSE: JPM ) probó una transacción de certificado de depósito ( CD ) de $ 150 millones en su solución Blockchain de Quorum.

JPMorgan Chase, Goldman Sachs (NYSE: GS ), Pfizer Inc. (NYSE: PFE ) y Western Asset Management Company participaron en el CD Yankee real de $ 150 millones, informó American Banker . El Centro de Excelencia Blockchain de JPMorgan probó una transacción simulada de una emisión de deuda por la misma cantidad para ver si era posible el 21 de abril de 2018.

Se supone que Quorum forma parte de una plataforma de pagos interbancarios que incluirá a Australia y Nueva Zelanda Banking Group (ANZ) y Royal Bank of Canada (NYSE: RY ) , informó American Banker . Han habido rumores no confirmados de que Chase convertirá a Quorum en una compañía aparte.
*
Bancos desarrollando un sistema de pago por separado*

El CD de Yankee permite a los bancos recaudar dinero de inversores estadounidenses. También se lo puede llamar recibo de depósito y es parte de un sistema alternativo para pagos interbancarios.

El quórum difiere de la moneda de liquidación de servicios públicos (USC) que está desarrollando un consorcio de bancos que incluye a Santander (NYSE: SAN ) y BNY Mellon (NYSE: BK ) . USC usaría una criptomoneda para enviar pagos interbancarios a través de blockchain, Quorum usa instrumentos de deuda.

La prueba de quórum es muy similar a la Jibrel Network (JNT) que utilizará la cadena de bloques de Ethereum para transmitir instrumentos de deuda conocidos como recibos de depósito de criptomoneda o CryDR. Los CryDR están diseñados para ser más baratos y rápidos que los recibos de depósito estándar y se pueden comprar con el token JNT ERC20-protocol de Jibrel.

Jibrel está probando una solución llamada jCash que permitirá la compra de CryDR con dólares estadounidenses, libras esterlinas, rublos, euros, yuanes y Emiratos Árabes Unidos Dirham (NYSE: AED ). La compañía con sede en Suiza también está probando una billetera de criptomoneda independiente que se supone que es más segura que otras soluciones y planea el Jibrel DAO, un mercado para CryDRs.

Al menos un banco central está estudiando la posibilidad de integrar su servicio de liquidación bruta en tiempo real (RTGS) con el blockchain, informó Digital Trends . El uso del blockchain eliminaría los períodos de espera para las transacciones de RTGS por única vez Mark Carney, gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra, le dijo a la prensa.

Goldman Sachs contrató al experimentado operador de cifrado Justin Schmidt como vicepresidente de Digital Asset Markets, informó Tearsheet . El banco afirma que no tiene planes para una mesa de negociación criptográfica, pero está explorando los mercados de blockchain.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (5 May 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que dicen los de León?
> 
> Que esperan estar en el top 10... en un tiempo, claro.



Tus intentos de FOMO con tus monedas de baratillo siguen tan hilarantes como siempre :XX::XX::XX: qué curioso que no te hayan dicho cuándo, una persona menos generosa que yo diría que te lo estás inventado todo.

PD. ¿Y LTC en paridad con BTC para cuándo? Nunca nos lo aclaraste.
PD2. ¿Vas a actualizar el hilo del "pelotazo" Abengoa (Bolsa: Ha Nacido un Pelotazo: Abengoa) o vas a seguir escondiéndote como una rata sucia y cobarde?


----------



## juli (5 May 2018)

por cierto, ahora mixmo , ejpañolito en Toronto...y no haciendo el chorra desde La Torre.

Community Ethereum Development Conference - YouTube


----------



## Gurney (5 May 2018)

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/04/coi...g.html?__source=sharebar|twitter&par=sharebar


Saben algo que nosotros no sabemos.


----------



## juli (5 May 2018)

*@Gurney*

Hombre...un barrido del alibre del de hace 3 meses,te deja muy tocado, cómo no...pero la AM2018 está aquí, en el 2018.

Ayer mismo se insitía en todos los roadmaps a punto de romper aguas en los próximos meses.

Palomitax...y si quieren crecer en usuarios...ya saben. Alegría, maifrén.


----------



## Patanegra (5 May 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Espero que a estas alturas, Patanegra ya esté en Beneficios; el resto que tenéis muchos ceros ya sé que no corréis problemas.. así que, y Arras tb.



en efecto, desde hace tres dias estoy en beneficios, pero hoy casi a cero despues de la payasada del tio de OMG (mi principal activo) en la conferencia de Toronto.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 May 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ETH, a falta de las rayas Phi, tiene sus niveles para arriba a 1.39^n de 639
> 
> El primero es 888, y los siguientes a 1.39
> Segundo 1239 y asín.... to the Moon, tercero 1716...



Yo creo que son cortos desde la hora de comer en eth. Pero vamos a ver. Deberíamos reprobar los 631 cuando menos y luego los 580. Pero está fuerte el hp


----------



## species8472 (5 May 2018)

cryptoAdicto dijo:


> Si no te importa, ¿qué monedas crees que tienen más potencial estos meses? Gracias



Las que no teniendo un cap desmedido y teniendo buen equipo:

1) Son plataforma de otras monedas o tokens
2) Son moneda de exchange
3) Añaden escalabilidad y/o incrementan la privacidad
4) Conectan distintas blockchains
5) Tienen productos funcionales terminados o casi
6) Cuentan con buenos partners
7) Atacan un mercado grande

En particular yo creo que a Nix, Enigma, Sonm les va a ir muy muy bien

Luego también llevo aunque aquí tengo algo más de dudas INS, Darcrus (que será Mercury), Datawallet, Wagerr, Bankera

Y no llevo y creo que lo va a petar IOTA, pero esta con el cap que tiene es más complicado dar el pelotazo


----------



## juli (5 May 2018)

El hobbit ha dado % de retorno y penalización de Casper.

Creo que 1500 ethers para poder stakear...o a tirar de pool

y como un 10% de retorno ( si he pillao bien )



Las manos fuertes ya saben cuanto necesitan para pillar 12,5 ethers/mes ...a ver s animan el cotarro-


*****Todo pendiente de rectificación por quien tenga inglés como para pillar al vuelo ( no es mi caso )


----------



## Patanegra (5 May 2018)

alguien sabe que son las "leonesas" de Negro Futuro?


----------



## silverwindow (5 May 2018)

Alguien se acuerda de COSS? Que paso con esos? Tenua que ser un exchabge con buenos retornos


----------



## silverwindow (5 May 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> alguien sabe que son las "leonesas" de Negro Futuro?



La cryptomoneda de montoro


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (5 May 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Alguien se acuerda de COSS? Que paso con esos? Tenua que ser un exchabge con buenos retornos



Ya tiene el FIAT operativo desde esta semana, lo que tenía que suponer que aumentase el volumen, pero de momento no lo están consiguiendo. Queda pendiente una mejora de su UI que se supone que estrena este mes.

Aún me queda una parte de los tokens que tuve en su momento y sigo esperando que remonte, pero lo más importante, que es conseguir volumen de negociación en su exchange para que los dividendos sean más altos, aún no lo han conseguido.


Coss.io Fee Split Revenue Calculator - The COSS token is a revenue-generating cryptocurrency, that enables owners to receive revenues in the form of transaction fees charged by the COSS system for cryptocurrency transactions!

calculadora de dividendos, si este exchange se hiciera popular casi te podría dar un sueldo


----------



## Siena (6 May 2018)

Patanegra, la Leonesas son Eurocoin. Parece ser que unos de Leon han montado un Exchange y han sacado una moneda, hace ya varios meses. Para operar en su Exchange cobraban, no se siguen haciéndolo, una cuota de socio. De su moneda Eurocoin no se nada.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## juli (6 May 2018)

Lo comentado : No anuncios de actualizacione ethéreas...FOMO al canto :



Twitter










Aquí el que no corre, vuela. Wen domingo.




*edit* : 1er día hábil de pago de TAAS. A ver por dónde salen.


----------



## Piotr (6 May 2018)

Esto va para abajo,

no superada la resistencia es lo que toca.


----------



## Bucanero (6 May 2018)

No se si se ha comentado por aquí pero sale el día 10 en IDEX la criptomoneda NEXO y funciona como algo así que te da fiat a cambio de tu poner como colateral tus bitcoin y etherium. Creo que es una buena idea y lo comento por si os interesa. Un saludo cordial.


----------



## silverwindow (7 May 2018)

Aqui ya no queda ni el tato.
Vaya exodo masivo.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (7 May 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Aqui ya no queda ni el tato.
> Vaya exodo masivo.



Paulina Rubio - Y yo sigo aqui - YouTube


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Yo creo que son cortos desde la hora de comer en eth. Pero vamos a ver. Deberíamos reprobar los 631 cuando menos y luego los 580. Pero está fuerte el hp



bueno pues 631 y 580 cumplidos

ahora, si no aguanta, 551 y 507 serían siguientes niveles


----------



## jorgitonew (7 May 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Aqui ya no queda ni el tato.
> Vaya exodo masivo.



a dónde se ha ido la gente?? me gustaría continuar leyendos ya que merece mucho la pena... en qué sitios estáis ahora??


----------



## fary (7 May 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> No se si se ha comentado por aquí pero sale el día 10 en IDEX la criptomoneda NEXO y funciona como algo así que te da fiat a cambio de tu poner como colateral tus bitcoin y etherium. Creo que es una buena idea y lo comento por si os interesa. Un saludo cordial.



nexo ya esta en idex, de hecho ya la hemos tradeado pero ahora no funciona, tienen una buena liada estos de idex, a ver si reabren.


----------



## fary (7 May 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> a dónde se ha ido la gente?? me gustaría continuar leyendos ya que merece mucho la pena... en qué sitios estáis ahora??



muchos nos hemos mudado a un grupo de discord, ahora no tengo el enlace pero algun forero te lo pude pasar


----------



## jorgitonew (7 May 2018)

fary dijo:


> muchos nos hemos mudado a un grupo de discord, ahora no tengo el enlace pero algun forero te lo pude pasar



el de divad?? pero ahí es tipo chat, no foro


----------



## silverwindow (7 May 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> el de divad?? pero ahí es tipo chat, no foro



Es lo que hay.
A mi me gusta mas el formato foro,mas pausado,opiniones largas...pero si la peña se larga a discord pues..


----------



## jorgitonew (7 May 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Es lo que hay.
> A mi me gusta mas el formato foro,mas pausado,opiniones largas...pero si la peña se larga a discord pues..



si... estoy contigo... ojalá se siga posteando aquí lo interesante y el chat vaya por discord


----------



## fary (7 May 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> el de divad?? pero ahí es tipo chat, no foro



si, ese es el discord, no ha habido mudanza a otro foro, hemos cambiado a otro formato, con sus ventajas e inconvenientes, yo particularmente le encuentro mas ventajas, el intercambio de informacion es mas rapido y agil, echale un ojo si no lo has hecho ya.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 May 2018)

fary dijo:


> si, ese es el discord, no ha habido mudanza a otro foro, hemos cambiado a otro formato, con sus ventajas e inconvenientes, yo particularmente le encuentro mas ventajas, el intercambio de informacion es mas rapido y agil, echale un ojo si no lo has hecho ya.



es un chat... la Ventaja es la comunicación directa e instantánea, la desventaja es la gran cantidad de líneas que no aportan información como un foro (me refiero a frases de monosílabos y similares)

todo tiene sus pros y contras..


----------



## silverwindow (7 May 2018)

Si,pero en el discord si estas un par de dias sin mirar es imposible volver atras y seguilro todo,demasiada paja...en el foro tiras un par de hilos atras y te actualizas rapido.

En fin,es lo que hay.

Ademas,ya vereis,ahora hay relativamente poca gente,pero como empiecen a ver cientos de personas sera una olla de grillos y una puta mierda,como todos los chats.Ahora todavia se puede leer.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 May 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si,pero en el discord si estas un par de dias sin mirar es imposible volver atras y seguilro todo,demasiada paja...en el foro tiras un par de hilos atras y te actualizas rapido.
> 
> En fin,es lo que hay.
> 
> Ademas,ya vereis,ahora hay relativamente poca gente,pero como empiecen a ver cientos de personas sera una olla de grillos y una puta mierda,como todos los chats.Ahira todavia se puede leer.



claro... yo creo que justo por lo que has dicho debemos seguir estando en el foro, además del discord


----------



## bubbler (7 May 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Carlos1 (7 May 2018)

El formato de Discord está muy bien, el de DIVAD es bastante entretenido y se aporta muchísimo, que no quita que haya cachondeo.

Además tienes otros grupos de Discords muy interesantes, todos relacionados con las criptos, el tradeo, comunidades, holders, etc etc.


----------



## besto (7 May 2018)

En el chat de Divad tampoco hay tanta info, en mi opinion era mucho mejor este hilo que el discord. Supongo que hay menos meneo porque esto no está tan alcista como hace unos meses, el numero de posts de este foro y el volumen de coinmarketcap seguro que tienen una correlacion superior a 0.8 jeje


----------



## Cayo Marcio (7 May 2018)

besto dijo:


> En el chat de Divad tampoco hay tanta info, en mi opinion era mucho mejor este hilo que el discord. Supongo que hay menos meneo porque esto no está tan alcista como hace unos meses, el numero de posts de este foro y el volumen de coinmarketcap seguro que tienen una correlacion superior a 0.8 jeje



Que no hay tanta info? el Discord es a este hilo lo que internet al periódico, que algunos os perdáis en él, yo creo que es porque no le habeis dado la oportunidad, ya que está perfectamente segmentado. 

En el discord tenemos análisis fundamentales de proyectos en profundidad que jamás he visto por aquí, tenemos expertos en casi cualquier moneda top al que puedes preguntar sin ningún problema, el AT al día para los que somos negados, las noticias al minuto prácticamente. 

No es por despreciar el foro y menos a los que estáis en el ,ya que me ha aportado muchísimo,además de que varios estáis en el discord también y no son excluyentes el uno de otro, puedes estar en los dos perfectamente , pero en un mundo tan rápido como este de las criptos , el foro es un método mucho menos eficiente de comunicación. 

(Comentar por el foro un surfeo ,por ejemplo , que vas al segundo prácticamente seria absurdo y desesperante)

El buscador funciona mucho mejor que el de burbuja para el que no quiera leer todo y busque algún tema en particular, hay hilos para todo y se pueden abrir más con decírselo a Divad. 

SI el discord crece demasiado(otra cosa que deciis algunos) , se pueden hacer hilos exclusivos al estilo "veteranos" de burbuja, acceder solo por invitación, crear hilos para novatos e ir escalando dentro del discord, el sistema es flexible y admite mil cosas, de esto se encarga Divad, que siempre está abierto a propuestas.

Por no hablar de la ausencia total de Trolls, de gente resentida y el buen ambiente que hay en general, cosa que aquí por desgracia se ha perdido últimamente. 

Un saludo a todos y buena caza.


----------



## Colegon (7 May 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Que no hay tanta info? el Discord es a este hilo lo que internet al periódico, que algunos os perdáis en él, yo creo que es porque no le habeis dado la oportunidad, ya que está perfectamente segmentado.
> 
> En el discord tenemos análisis fundamentales de proyectos en profundidad que jamás he visto por aquí, tenemos expertos en casi cualquier moneda top al que puedes preguntar sin ningún problema, el AT al día para los que somos negados, las noticias al minuto prácticamente.
> 
> ...



Podéis poner una invitación para los seminuevos? Estoy un poco pez en Discord. Me gustaba leer este foro aunque no aportara demasiado. Cuales son los hilos con mas movimiento en español?. Gracias.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (7 May 2018)

¿Alguna alma caritativa me pasa un enlace a ese Discord tan prometedor?


----------



## sabueXo (7 May 2018)

AdriKGB dijo:


> El tema de las ICOs se está poniendo calentito:
> Ripple es demandado por supuestas violaciones a las Leyes de Valores de los Estados Unidos
> 
> SEC: Ethereum se enfrenta a debate sobre su regulación que podría determinar el futuro de la moneda
> ...



El mandamás de TRIG ya avisó de tener cuidado con temas legales. Parece que ellos lo llevan a rajatabla para no liarla.

Twitter


----------



## Cayo Marcio (7 May 2018)

El enlace al discord: Discord


----------



## fary (7 May 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> No hombre, es que en el discord las presas caen más rápido, akí te pueden citar y quedar en evidencia, es muy costoso.



En el chat nadie tiene miedo a quedar en evidencia ya que no tratamos de sentar catedra o quedar como gurús, que es algo que por desgracia se ha visto mucho por este subforo ultimamente.
No nos medimos las pollas, comentamos, compartimos informacion y cooperamos, avisando de pumpeos en tiempo real etc... 
Precisamente la fluidez y la inmediatez que se alcanza en un chat, es ideal para este mundillo de las criptos, ademas de tener canales categorizados incluso por monedas concretas.
Obviamente reina un ambiente informal y a veces se montan offtopics en cualquier lado, con lo que utilizarlo como obra de consulta es mas complicado pero la ventaja de asomarse al discord, preguntar por una coin o cualquier cosa y que en 3 minutos se monte un coloquio no tiene precio.


Por supuesto todo mi respect al foro y los foreros que tan buena informacion me ha proporcionado. Pasaos a visitarnos si quereis


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 May 2018)

joer, entre el telegram este que os vais, y el del ibex que se están en otro... vais a quitar impactos a calvopez


----------



## silverwindow (8 May 2018)

El 1 de junio IOTA saca wallet,y poco despues el famoso"Q"

Buen momento para emezar a tomar posiciones.

Habra pump seguro.Lo que habria que ver es hasta donde llega.Apuesto por 6-7 pavos en la primera ola,pero si toca los 3-4, ya es una buena tajada,estando ahora a 2$

Voya balancear un poco mas mi portolio hacia IOTA


----------



## silverwindow (8 May 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> El 1 de junio IOTA saca wallet,y poco despues el famoso"Q"
> 
> Buen momento para emezar a tomar posiciones.
> 
> ...




Y asi se gana un 25% en 3 h.
No me la chupo porque no llego



PD:Que bien,un hilo para mi solo para hablar conmigomismo.Lo que siempre habia soñado.

PD2 : putiyate is comming


----------



## plus ultra (8 May 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> No se si se ha comentado por aquí pero sale el día 10 en IDEX la criptomoneda NEXO y funciona como algo así que te da fiat a cambio de tu poner como colateral tus bitcoin y etherium. Creo que es una buena idea y lo comento por si os interesa. Un saludo cordial.



Gracias,no lo conocía y en cuanto lo publicaste le eche el ojo y he entrado, lo veo bastante interesante puede dar alguna sorpresa.

A lo tonto sin cantar mucho me he encontrado algunas coin que están superando niveles máximos,en principio parecía que íbamos a tener un año "plano" y aburrido pero parece que no sera así,de junio a agosto la cosa podría ponerse muy interesante.

Me he salido de BCH hace unos dias podía haber ganado algo mas pero llegue a lo que tenia pensado y no quise arriesgar apenas queda una semana el que este dentro que se lo piense bien.

ETC ha aguantado estos dias muy bien y su subida parece bastante sana aun le quedan algunas cosillas por sacar,OJO creo que de aqui no es para esperar un pump de x2 x3... pero si subir mas de la media por sus noticias o no perder mucho como podria ser en alguna coin de 3ª,Durante algun tiempo mantuvo cierta correlación con ETH siendo su valor del 10% de esta,hace tiempo que esto no es asi y es bastante inferior pero con el tema de la escalabilidad a través de sidechains,integración de IoT y wallet podriamos llegar a esa proporcionalidad muy facilmente.


----------



## jorgitonew (8 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Gracias,no lo conocía y en cuanto lo publicaste le eche el ojo y he entrado, lo veo bastante interesante puede dar alguna sorpresa.
> 
> A lo tonto sin cantar mucho me he encontrado algunas coin que están superando niveles máximos,en principio parecía que íbamos a tener un año "plano" y aburrido pero parece que no sera así,de junio a agosto la cosa podría ponerse muy interesante.
> 
> ...



supongo que piensas que lo que va a ocurrir en bch va a ser una mierda y caerá la moneda... que te hace pensar eso??


----------



## D´Omen (8 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> ETC ha aguantado estos dias muy bien y su subida parece bastante sana aun le quedan algunas cosillas por sacar,*OJO creo que de aqui no es para esperar un pump de x2 x3... *pero si subir mas de la media por sus noticias o no perder mucho como podria ser en alguna coin de 3ª,Durante algun tiempo mantuvo cierta correlación con ETH siendo su valor del 10% de esta,hace tiempo que esto no es asi y es bastante inferior pero con el tema de la escalabilidad a través de sidechains,integración de IoT y wallet podriamos llegar a esa proporcionalidad muy facilmente.



Bueno eh, yo estoy cerca de un x2 desde algo despues de su último mínimo, que tocó los 300 euros hace nada como quien dice, asi que más de uno los habrá tocado ya.


----------



## plus ultra (8 May 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> supongo que piensas que lo que va a ocurrir en bch va a ser una mierda y caerá la moneda... que te hace pensar eso??



Pienso que despues del fork al no ser que estemos muy alcistas va a caer un pico bueno,yo compre llegue a mi objetivo y me sali,hay gente que espera hasta el final y muchas veces baja mucho antes del dia previsto incluso entrar en perdidas que no son compensadas ni con la nueva moneda.



D´Omen dijo:


> Bueno eh, yo estoy cerca de un x2 desde algo despues de su último mínimo, que tocó los 300 euros hace nada como quien dice, asi que más de uno los habrá tocado ya.



Creo que te confundes o yo no interpreto bien tu mensaje,yo hablo de ETC Ethereum Classic que anda sobre 22$.


----------



## bubbler (8 May 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## D´Omen (8 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Pienso que despues del fork al no ser que estemos muy alcistas va a caer un pico bueno,yo compre llegue a mi objetivo y me sali,hay gente que espera hasta el final y muchas veces baja mucho antes del dia previsto incluso entrar en perdidas que no son compensadas ni con la nueva moneda.
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que te confundes o yo no interpreto bien tu mensaje,yo hablo de ETC Ethereum Classic que anda sobre 22$.



ehhh, si, me he confundido, tantos mensajes y tanta lectura diagonal es lo que tiene


----------



## jorgitonew (8 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Pienso que despues del fork al no ser que estemos muy alcistas va a caer un pico bueno,yo compre llegue a mi objetivo y me sali,hay gente que espera hasta el final y muchas veces baja mucho antes del dia previsto incluso entrar en perdidas que no son compensadas ni con la nueva moneda.
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que te confundes o yo no interpreto bien tu mensaje,yo hablo de ETC Ethereum Classic que anda sobre 22$.



pues si.. es lo que suele pasar..


----------



## plus ultra (8 May 2018)

BCN ha llegado a 190 sathos aun queda mucho, yo ya me he echo un x3 desde aviso,no descarto volver a entrar.

Espero algo igual o superior de DGB.

Cositas para echarles un vistazo.

BSM Envíos via telegram, prometen también face y skype

TTT Inspirada en la arquitectura de red de dos niveles de DASH y la estructura de DAG creando un sistema más escalable y más seguro.

DOCK Permite crear un perfil de reputación profesional en la red.


BBK Transacciones instantáneas 0 fee anonimato... solo esta en un par de chiringuitos parece scam pero con un poco de publicidad se marca un x10,cuando NANO empezó parecía igual.


----------



## bubbler (8 May 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## besto (8 May 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joer, entre el telegram este que os vais, y el del ibex que se están en otro... vais a quitar impactos a calvopez



Pues yo soy del Athletic y de Burbuja así que no me muevo. ¿Como ves el AT en btc? 
Tenías razón cuando hace ya unos cuantos días decías que la subida sería con bastantes meneos...los que vamos cargaditos estos meneos nos pone el cortisol por las nubes jaja


----------



## Bucanero (8 May 2018)

fary dijo:


> nexo ya esta en idex, de hecho ya la hemos tradeado pero ahora no funciona, tienen una buena liada estos de idex, a ver si reabren.



Gracias por la info.

Es agotador seguir tantas criptos. Apenas doy de si. al menos espero le esteis sacando un buen rendimiento. 

Gracias por todos los aportes. Si tuviera tiempo entraría en el discord de cabeza, pero ni lo tengo, ni tengo creo que madera de trading de diario. Vendí las eos y le saque algo. Gracias Bubbler. 

Ahora no se muy bien que hacer, si buscar algo solido para estar tranquilo o intentar pillar alguna de las que nombrais. Debe de ser la edad pero llevo mucho últimamente hay fuera y tengo que elegir. 

Haber si me centro un poco y me decido.Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Bucanero (8 May 2018)

Pdta: Le voy a echar un vistazo a BBK


----------



## silverwindow (8 May 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> 
> Es agotador seguir tantas criptos. Apenas doy de si. al menos espero le esteis sacando un buen rendimiento.
> 
> ...



Pillate algo de btc siempre.
Top10 selecto.

Algunow tehers por lis dumps
Y a esperar.


----------



## juli (8 May 2018)

Muchísimo ojo.


----------



## lurker (9 May 2018)

juli dijo:


> Muchísimo ojo.



qué es? no veo la imagen :S


----------



## plus ultra (9 May 2018)

Algunos locos hemos resistido viendo pasar a BTC de 1.200 a 200, el mayor FUD imaginable, primero que si drogas,sicarios,terrorismo... luego vinieron con que si estafa piramidal,burbujas,tulipanes... últimamente de 20.000 a 6.000 jajajaj las risas de los cuñados eran pocas riéndose de esos locos del las cryptos cosa muy tipica en especial de este pais donde la mayoría no quiere tener lo que el vecino sino que se alegra de que este lo pierda,y las manos débiles soltando como si no hubiera un mañana muchos de ellos incluso en perdidas por que compraron en pleno FOMO.

Muchos han sido advertidos que lo mas probable es que muchos grandes inversores solo querían comprar mas barato por que ya estaban dentro,se ha dicho aqui y en muchos otros sitios pero nada eran historias de los locos de los tulipanes.

El que no aprovecho fue por que no quiso,aunque creo que aun esta a tiempo de subirse el que tenia dudas.

La Bolsa de Nueva York estudia abrir la puerta a las operaciones con bitcoins


----------



## djun (9 May 2018)

Ya ha salido la wallet de MoneroV. 
Todos los propietarios del Monero hasta el bloque 1564965 (que ocurrió hace unos pocos días) podrán obtener MoneroV.

¿Alguien ha probado la wallet? 

Just a moment...


----------



## davitin (9 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Algunos locos hemos resistido viendo pasar a BTC de 1.200 a 200, el mayor FUD imaginable, primero que si drogas,sicarios,terrorismo... luego vinieron con que si estafa piramidal,burbujas,tulipanes... últimamente de 20.000 a 6.000 jajajaj las risas de los cuñados eran pocas riéndose de esos locos del las cryptos cosa muy tipica en especial de este pais donde la mayoría no quiere tener lo que el vecino sino que se alegra de que este lo pierda,y las manos débiles soltando como si no hubiera un mañana muchos de ellos incluso en perdidas por que compraron en pleno FOMO.
> 
> Muchos han sido advertidos que lo mas probable es que muchos grandes inversores solo querían comprar mas barato por que ya estaban dentro,se ha dicho aqui y en muchos otros sitios pero nada eran historias de los locos de los tulipanes.
> 
> ...



Hombre, si los bitcoins los compraste a un pavo, asi yo tambien paso ese "tremendo fud".


----------



## djun (9 May 2018)

Sobre MoneroV la página oficial es ésta:
Just a moment...


Esta otra es una estafa:
MoneroV | Private Cryptocurrency


----------



## Bucanero (9 May 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pillate algo de btc siempre.
> Top10 selecto.
> 
> Algunow tehers por lis dumps
> Y a esperar.



Gracias. Eso voy hacer. Empezaré a tener algo de btc y si sobra algo pues para tether. Lo único es que quiero o espero que suba algo para desacer posiciones y apuntalar algo de btc. Y solo quedarme con lo que más me guste o me dé buenas vibraciones. Porque intento hacer la inversión por fundamentales pero me he dejado llevar un poco y ahora mismo es que tengo de todo un poco como en botica pero no mucho de nada. Espero poder hacer caja y un poco hacer esta estrategia que propones y tener unas 5 o 6 más y ya. :Baile:


----------



## juli (9 May 2018)

Tras el anuncio de viva voz del Hobbit acerca de Casper y sus rewards, sanciones ( base de su compromiso con un POS seguro ) , jodl mínimo, recursos de staking colectivo, etc ... Comienza el Gota a gota

First Version of Ethereum’s Casper Update Has Been Released


Que encaja con el nuevo y amplio ROADMAP de OMiseGo ( qué inmensa decepción el retarded txinorro que abordó sus 20 minutos en el Forum de Toronto como una sesión de Karaoke entre hamijos en lugar de como el Oro Puro promocional que eran ::  ).

OmiseGO Roadmap Update


----------



## plus ultra (9 May 2018)

Nadie se ha dado cuenta de sirin? alguien va a dar un pelotazo muy grande o es que quiere comprarse muchos moviles, los moviles me extraña un poco por que lo ultimo que supe es que saldrían para octubre.

BCN top 6 de volumen en 24h lo han sacado del market.


----------



## alexxxmf (9 May 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> El enlace al discord: Discord



La invitación ha caducado, te importaría compartila otra vez por favor


----------



## davitin (10 May 2018)

Zilliqa en 20 centavos ya, impresionante.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (10 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Nadie se ha dado cuenta de sirin? alguien va a dar un pelotazo muy grande o es que quiere comprarse muchos moviles, los moviles me extraña un poco por que lo ultimo que supe es que saldrían para octubre.
> 
> BCN top 6 de volumen en 24h lo han sacado del market.



Qué pasa con Sirin?,sólo veo que debería estar a punto de despegar. 
Qué es lo que ocurre con BCN, sabes qué ha podido pasar?


----------



## plus ultra (10 May 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Qué pasa con Sirin?,sólo veo que debería estar a punto de despegar.
> Qué es lo que ocurre con BCN, sabes qué ha podido pasar?



Con sirin ya me gustaria saberlo,lleva 10 dias con unos volumenes diarios bastante altos y no se ha reflejado mucho en el precio,como comente lo unico que recuerde es que sacan el movil en octubre yo diria que alguien con info privilegiada esta comprando antes de que salte el rumor.


BCN esta pendiente de fork ,tenian proyectado entrada a FIAT a principios de mes mas el fork programado era subida segura lo que pasa es que encima la han metido en BINANCE, ha pasa de un volumen diario hace una semana de 6 millones de $ a mas de 600 ayer una pasada,el problema creo que viene de aqui mientras en POLONIEX estaba a 70 satos en BINANCE subio a mas de 2.500,han bloqueado imagino por el arbitraje.



RECTIFICACIÓN

Cuando comente lo de los fork BCH,BCN y DGB,cometi un error y mezcle el mes,los dias estan bien BCH es para este mes dia 15,pero BCN es para el 12 de JUNIO y DGB 21,ojito con DGB que tiene una orda de fanboys que la pueden pumpear mucho.


----------



## Cakau (10 May 2018)

Davitin Sonm zumbando ahora mismo. Alguna razón?


----------



## bubbler (10 May 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Pimlico (10 May 2018)

Alguna ICO interesante para los proximos meses?


----------



## davitin (10 May 2018)

Cakau dijo:


> Davitin Sonm zumbando ahora mismo. Alguna razón?



Van a participar el dia 16 en "Consensus 2018", y creo que es en junio cuando sacan la mainnet.

No se mas, desde que me expulsaron del grupo de telegram por discutir con uno de los administradores.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (10 May 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> Alguna ICO interesante para los proximos meses?



Brickblock | ICO starting May 9th!


----------



## Bucanero (10 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Con sirin ya me gustaria saberlo,lleva 10 dias con unos volumenes diarios bastante altos y no se ha reflejado mucho en el precio,como comente lo unico que recuerde es que sacan el movil en octubre yo diria que alguien con info privilegiada esta comprando antes de que salte el rumor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StalkerTlön (10 May 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> Alguna ICO interesante para los proximos meses?



Icos interesantes: Quarckchain y Nex tienen pinta.



En el discord puse una tabla resumen de icos favoritas de traders, webs, etc, en garaje virtual.

Dejo el enlace a Criptolandia:

Discord


----------



## Bucanero (11 May 2018)

Dejo el enlace a Criptolandia:

Discord[/QUOTE]

Gracias.


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 May 2018)

besto dijo:


> Pues yo soy del Athletic y de Burbuja así que no me muevo. ¿Como ves el AT en btc?
> Tenías razón cuando hace ya unos cuantos días decías que la subida sería con bastantes meneos...los que vamos cargaditos estos meneos nos pone el cortisol por las nubes jaja



Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS IV

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS IV


y el btc igual

eth aparenta a probar el 580-575eur de nuevo y quizas luego 550-555


bueno, lo dicho hace días, yo veo guano general desde ese día que puse, 5 mayo despúes de comer


nada ha cambiado


----------



## Ponlastuyasaremojar (11 May 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Icos interesantes: Quarckchain y Nex tienen pinta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx simbolicas, que estoy desde el móvil.


----------



## plus ultra (11 May 2018)

Referente a sirin ha aparecido algo:

El pais nuevo movil criptomonedas

Parece ser un simple reportaje de publicidad encubierta pero en el dicen que ya esta apunto de salir al mercado,como comente ayer hasta donde yo se tenia entendido estaba previsto que lo hiciera en octubre pero algo ha debido de pasar para que supuestamente quieran adelantarlo y me imagino que uno de los motivos podria ser esto:

Huawei preinstala billeteras Bitcoin en todos sus nuevos teléfonos


----------



## bubbler (11 May 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## p_pin (11 May 2018)

Yo diría que acabó la caída, es sólo opinión, no una recomendación


----------



## plus ultra (11 May 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> 80s evolución cripto mercado




No se puede mostrar la imagen ... por que contiene errores.



Que extraño que estará pasando? :,el top 100 se desangra una sola moneda en verde y no han aparecido los tierraplanistas por aqui a soltar su teoría del apocalipsis 

KMD 

hablan de contactos con AMAZON para ayudar a proporcionar nodos para no se que prueba... 

Reddit KOMODO


----------



## traianus (11 May 2018)

Aquí tenemos un gráfico de estacionalidad del BTC. Mayo, buena opción para posicionarse.:baba:


Spoiler



https://2us9vjrl2kf1np7bx397xl07-wp...-price-seasonality-chart-5-years-by-month.png


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 May 2018)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS IV
> 
> Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS IV
> 
> ...



Seguimos cumpliendo objetivos...


----------



## besto (12 May 2018)

Buen acierto azku. Los niveles actuales podrían ser punto de entrada, al menos para pillar rebotillo ¿no?
He entrado en 6900 despues de salirme en 7630.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 May 2018)

besto dijo:


> Buen acierto azku. Los niveles actuales podrían ser punto de entrada, al menos para pillar rebotillo ¿no?
> He entrado en 6900 despues de salirme en 7630.



yo acabo de hacer un trade 535-558 (EUR) y quedo en espera de ver si son largos del todo. Porque igual 567eur son cortos. Vete a saber

ETHusd marca el camino


----------



## juli (12 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> No se puede mostrar la imagen ... por que contiene errores.
> 
> 
> 
> Que extraño que estará pasando? :,el top 100 se desangra una sola moneda en verde y no han aparecido los tierraplanistas por aqui a soltar su teoría del apocalipsis



estarán depres 

FACEBOOK CAMBIA DE OPINIÓN SOBRE BLOCKCHAIN Y BITCOIN - CryptoMagazine®


----------



## trancos123 (12 May 2018)

He comprado unos cuantos miles de BBK, esperemos que pegue el pelotazo (si lo hace todo el merito para plus ultra).


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 May 2018)

Como idea tiene buena pinta ese bbk, aunque sorprende que no tenga team conocido, y ni siquiera un https.

Aunque quizás es ahí donde ronda el verdadero anonimato, habrá que seguirlos de cerca.


----------



## davitin (12 May 2018)

De amenaza a inversión legal: la CNMV cede ante las criptomonedas dos meses después de encender la alarma | Economía Digital


----------



## djun (12 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> De amenaza a inversión legal: la CNMV cede ante las criptomonedas dos meses después de encender la alarma | Economía Digital



Muy interesante. Parece ser que se permitirá a los fondos de inversión invertir en monedas virtuales, legalmente.


----------



## Kukulkam (12 May 2018)

a los bitblocks hay que echarles 100 $ tontos y esperar un año , como la captura del excel ese que se ve por ahí con los Raiblocks a 0,0009 $


----------



## davitin (13 May 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> a los bitblocks hay que echarles 100 $ tontos y esperar un año , como la captura del excel ese que se ve por ahí con los Raiblocks a 0,0009 $



Donde venden eso?


----------



## trancos123 (13 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Donde venden eso?



Just a moment...
Just a moment...
https://cryptohub.online/market/BBK/


----------



## Kukulkam (13 May 2018)

Dejo la invita para el Discord de BBK, yo los tengo pendientes pero me tienen liado los zoin, tienen staking , en el discord encontrareis info
Discord


----------



## davitin (13 May 2018)

Joder pues el BBK ese ha doblado precio desde esta mañana....si le meten hype tiene pinta de las que te hacen un x1000 en unos pocos días.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (13 May 2018)

Cryptohub es un buen exchange?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trancos123 (13 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Cryptohub es un buen exchange?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Yo he comprado en tradesatoshi y los he movido cuanto antes al wallet de escritorio (que no pase como bitgrail !).

Quizás os cuesta comprarla pq como explican en su discord ahora mismo sale mas rentable hacer hold que tradear.
Hasta que no se llegue al bloque 1M no se bajará el nivel de recompensa por holdear.


----------



## davitin (13 May 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Yo he comprado en tradesatoshi y los he movido cuanto antes al wallet de escritorio (que no pase como bitgrail !).
> 
> Quizás os cuesta comprarla pq como explican en su discord ahora mismo sale mas rentable hacer hold que tradear.
> Hasta que no se llegue al bloque 1M no se bajará el nivel de recompensa por holdear.



Recompensa por holdear? Puedes explicar eso?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (13 May 2018)

djun dijo:


> Muy interesante. Parece ser que se permitirá a los fondos de inversión invertir en monedas virtuales, legalmente.



Ten en cuenta que en Canadá, ya existe una empresa de capital riesgo, que ha levantado 16M de $ invirtiendo en la tecnología de Dash y cotizando en su bolsa.

Con la noticia de la CNMV ese modelo de negocio se podría replicar en un futuro nada lejano en la UE o aquí mismo.


----------



## trancos123 (13 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Recompensa por holdear? Puedes explicar eso?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk





Esta moneda te da coins por minar y por holdear (como si fuera un masternodo).


----------



## trancos123 (13 May 2018)

Piensa en NEO y GAS. pues lo mismo.


----------



## coque42 (13 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Recompensa por holdear? Puedes explicar eso?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Por el stake, dan un 500% anual hasta el bloque 1 millón, yo ahora mismo estoy terminando de sincronizar la cartera de escritorio.


----------



## davitin (13 May 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Por el stake, dan un 500% anual hasta el bloque 1 millón, yo ahora mismo estoy terminando de sincronizar la cartera de escritorio.



Estoy mirando la cotización y ahora mismo está a 0.05$ cuando hace una horas estaba a 0.004$...esto es normal? Acaba de salir?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trancos123 (13 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy mirando la cotización y ahora mismo está a 0.05$ cuando hace una horas estaba a 0.004$...esto es normal? Acaba de salir?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Es la nueva raiblocks/nano !!


----------



## davitin (13 May 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Es la nueva raiblocks/nano !!



Podría ser.

No salen datos de esta Coín en coinmarketcap, alguien sabe el supply que tiene?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trancos123 (13 May 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Por el stake, dan un 500% anual hasta el bloque 1 millón, yo ahora mismo estoy terminando de sincronizar la cartera de escritorio.



Estás seguro? Me suena que del bloque 500k al 1M te dan un 10% anual.
Hace poco se paso del bloque 500k.


----------



## trancos123 (13 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Podría ser.
> 
> No salen datos de esta Coín en coinmarketcap, alguien sabe el supply que tiene?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Supply maximo de 500 millones, ahora hay unos 50 millones de monedas.


----------



## djun (13 May 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Por el stake, dan un 500% anual hasta el bloque 1 millón, yo ahora mismo estoy terminando de sincronizar la cartera de escritorio.



Eso es una pasada. No puede ser. Un 500% al año sería multiplicar por 6 en un año.




davitin dijo:


> Estoy mirando la cotización y ahora mismo está a 0.05$ cuando hace una horas estaba a 0.004$...esto es normal? Acaba de salir?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Habrás mirado mal. En cryptohub.online hay una diferencia de precios entre el que compra y el que vende que no tiene ningún sentido. Hay que fiarse mas de Tradesatoshi y de Stocks.exchange.

*Bitblocks BBK*
$ 0.00330646

Precio Bitblocks | Indice, tablas y noticias | WorldCoinIndex


----------



## davitin (13 May 2018)

Mmm en tradesathosi tiene otra cotización muy diferente...sube por que no debe tener nada de liquidez.

Puede ser interesante meterle 50 pavos, como decía otro forero por ahí.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trancos123 (13 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Mmm en tradesathosi tiene otra cotización muy diferente...sube por que no debe tener nada de liquidez.
> 
> Puede ser interesante meterle 50 pavos, como decía otro forero por ahí.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Exacto, es una shitcoin q puede dar el pelotazo. Yo no metería mas d 100-200$.
Raiblocks tenía una tecnología muy novedosa.


----------



## coque42 (13 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Podría ser.
> 
> No salen datos de esta Coín en coinmarketcap, alguien sabe el supply que tiene?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Aquí puedes mirar la suply: BitBlocks Explorer
La esperanza de esta chapa es la de ser listada en un buen exchange entre comillas. El que entrara en cryptopia o coinexchange sería un pelotazo de esos que solo se ven unos pocos en la vida.


----------



## juli (13 May 2018)

LUNYR...2damún !!!

Blockchain que hace cosas ..& Justicia poética.


*JODL !!!*


----------



## Boarding_87 (13 May 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Aquí puedes mirar la suply: BitBlocks Explorer
> La esperanza de esta chapa es la de ser listada en un buen exchange entre comillas. El que entrara en cryptopia o coinexchange sería un pelotazo de esos que solo se ven unos pocos en la vida.



Bah le meti 30 euritos a ver q tal, 6200 aproximadamente.


----------



## Boarding_87 (13 May 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Exacto, es una shitcoin q puede dar el pelotazo. Yo no metería mas d 100-200$.
> Raiblocks tenía una tecnología muy novedosa.



¿Cómo puede tardar tantísimo en sincronizar con la red la wallet? Me las mandé a mi wallet pero como está desincronizada no me aparece nada. ¿Cúantas horas te tardó en sincronizar la wallet?
Saludos y gracias por la busqueda


----------



## trancos123 (13 May 2018)

Boarding_87 dijo:


> ¿Cómo puede tardar tantísimo en sincronizar con la red la wallet? Me las mandé a mi wallet pero como está desincronizada no me aparece nada. ¿Cúantas horas te tardó en sincronizar la wallet?
> Saludos y gracias por la busqueda



Unas cuantas horas.
Se esta bajando toda el histórico del blockchain.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 May 2018)

juli dijo:


> LUNYR...2damún !!!
> 
> Blockchain que hace cosas ..& Justicia poética.
> 
> ...



¿Como una wikipedia remunerada...? Interesanteienso:


----------



## plus ultra (13 May 2018)

OJO nunca he recomendado a nadie invertir en nada,siempre echar un vistazo y por si les gusta como inversión pues ya es decisión de cada uno,una vez comprada hay que ser consecuente saber cuando se compra cuando se vende... 

No se vuelvan locos con BBK "parece" interesante,cuando se las comente al lado puse que parecía scam y es raro que denomine de entrada así a algún proyecto cosa que no quita que se marque un x10,x100 o desaparezca en los infiernos como en cualquier inversión no metáis mas de lo que estéis dispuestos a perder.

Yo carge entre 25 y 30 aunque baje a 1 no vendo,hace tiempo les comente electra ECA (otro chicharro parecido) compre a 35 aprox, a finales de marzo publique un post que era un buen momento para comprar cualquier cosa ya que habia muchas cosas en minimos compre ECA (otra vez) a 10 a los pocos dias cayo a 5 hoy la tenemos en 34 y cuando sube lo hace con volumenes buenos.

Algo parecido me paso con XRB cuando compre a mediados de 2017 me bajo una tercera parte de mi inversión y en diciembre todos sabemos lo que paso.

Esto os lo comento por que si creéis en los proyectos aunque parezcan o sean scam podéis sacar buenos beneficios solo hay que estar atentos a sus movimientos.

trancos123 comentas como puede tardar tantísimo en sincronizar,prueba con NANO y te llevaras una sorpresa.

Cuidado con instalar cualquier cosa en vuestros pc desde el que operáis,ni siquiera wallets de este tipo de coin,si no es gran cosa lo que metéis es mejor dejarlo en exchange con una orden x50,x100 no vale a pena arriesgar por cosas asi.

Sirin ha sido listada en Kucoin yo diria que los volumenes que ha movido como hemos hablado estos dias no han sido solo por eso,imagino que lo proximo puede que la metan en binance y den un pelotazo.

Buenas noches.


----------



## enunrom (14 May 2018)

Boarding_87 dijo:


> ¿Cómo puede tardar tantísimo en sincronizar con la red la wallet? Me las mandé a mi wallet pero como está desincronizada no me aparece nada. ¿Cúantas horas te tardó en sincronizar la wallet?
> Saludos y gracias por la busqueda



Ojo con la wallet, por un casual le acabo de pasar virustotal y esto me sale, no creo que sea error mio.

Antivirus scan for 7a923cff717b2a247872e41ac31c63360b7386d87c1bb2055bd3b9d13a216249 at 2018-05-13 17:21:40 UTC - VirusTotal


----------



## coque42 (14 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> OJO nunca he recomendado a nadie invertir en nada,siempre echar un vistazo y por si les gusta como inversión pues ya es decisión de cada uno,una vez comprada hay que ser consecuente saber cuando se compra cuando se vende...
> 
> No se vuelvan locos con BBK "parece" interesante,cuando se las comente al lado puse que parecía scam y es raro que denomine de entrada así a algún proyecto cosa que no quita que se marque un x10,x100 o desaparezca en los infiernos como en cualquier inversión no metáis mas de lo que estéis dispuestos a perder.
> 
> ...



Yo le he echado unas perras: BitBlocks Explorer Comprado a un precio medio de 36 sat.
íntegramente de los beneficios de los tolais de forkdelta que no saben vender. A ver si mañana me pongo y lo apaño para que me haga stake en la raspberry. Y ahí se queda hasta que un día tonto la vea en gainers and loosers de CMC, momento en el que recordaré que tengo chapas de estas. Gracias Plus Ultra por el descubrimiento!!


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (14 May 2018)

Yo acabo de meter algo en la Ico de Brickblock..., curioso que su token de Erc20 se llame BBK como el de vuestro Bitblocks.


----------



## Gurney (14 May 2018)

How To Register EOS Tokens In MEW - DO THIS BEFORE 1 JUNE 2018 - YouTube


----------



## Sink Opero (14 May 2018)

¿Está Joan Laporta detrás de sirin? Supongo que este hombre no dará puntada sin hilo, pero esos teléfonos móviles cuestan una pasta, y no se yo si van a quitarle el mercado a Apple....
Agradecería opiniones al respecto...
.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 May 2018)

Acabo de entrar fuerte en BBK (BitBlocks). Unos 150K, es una apuesta fuerte de algo que a día de hoy está en pañales. Ahora mismo no llega a 200.000$ de capitalización. A poco que tenga un poco de éxito o aceptación se puede marcar un x10 o x100 en poco tiempo.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (14 May 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Acabo de entrar fuerte en BBK (BitBlocks). *Unos 150K*, es una apuesta fuerte de algo que a día de hoy está en pañales. Ahora mismo no llega a 200.000$ de capitalización. A poco que tenga un poco de éxito o aceptación se puede marcar un x10 o x100 en poco tiempo.



150K de satoshis... o de Euros? :8:


----------



## plus ultra (14 May 2018)

Sink Opero dijo:


> ¿Está Joan Laporta detrás de sirin? Supongo que este hombre no dará puntada sin hilo, pero esos teléfonos móviles cuestan una pasta, y no se yo si van a quitarle el mercado a Apple....
> Agradecería opiniones al respecto...
> .



Si,esta detrás o por lo menos pone su careto pero eso solo nos dice algo a nosotros por que a nivel internacional no es nadie hay en que si "pinta" algo es leo messi que en la cuestión de marketing sera el que dispare su publicidad.

El proyecto como dices no creo que desbanque a apple pero es que tampoco es su propósito aunque si puede hacerse un hueco importante en el sector ya que sirin llevan años dentro,su fuerte es la seguridad en la red contra el hacking,los robos e interceptan de las comunicaciones y eso en muy importante en el mundillo, y cada dia mas para culquier ciudadano debido a nuestra dependencia de estar conectados constantemente esto lo soluciona sirin y ya tienen experiencia,el movil como tal esta bien y prometen cartera fria y bastante seguridad pero vamos personalmente me encuentro mas cómodo teniendo mis criptos en otros dispositivos que en un movil.

Todo muy bonito pero a lo que vamos "especulación" no veo el token mas allá de que salga el movil,esta bien para comprar y soltar en cuanto llegue el rumor de salida al mercado del del aparato


----------



## Sink Opero (14 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Si,esta detrás o por lo menos pone su careto pero eso solo nos dice algo a nosotros por que a nivel internacional no es nadie hay en que si "pinta" algo es leo messi que en la cuestión de marketing sera el que dispare su publicidad.
> 
> El proyecto como dices no creo que desbanque a apple pero es que tampoco es su propósito aunque si puede hacerse un hueco importante en el sector ya que sirin llevan años dentro,su fuerte es la seguridad en la red contra el hacking,los robos e interceptan de las comunicaciones y eso en muy importante en el mundillo, y cada dia mas para culquier ciudadano debido a nuestra dependencia de estar conectados constantemente esto lo soluciona sirin y ya tienen experiencia,el movil como tal esta bien y prometen cartera fria y bastante seguridad pero vamos personalmente me encuentro mas cómodo teniendo mis criptos en otros dispositivos que en un movil.
> 
> Todo muy bonito pero a lo que vamos "especulación" no veo el token mas allá de que salga el movil,esta bien para comprar y soltar en cuanto llegue el rumor de salida al mercado del del aparato



Si, es la sensación que me ha dado, respecto al tema especulación, porque sólo aporta que si pagas con ese token te hacen un descuento. A mi desde el desconocimiento, no me aporta nada.
Gracias por la respuesta.
.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 May 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> 150K de satoshis... o de Euros? :8:



150K de BBK, unos 500$, 400 y pico €. Inversión "fuerte" para ser un chicharro, pero vaya, una posible pérdida asumible.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (14 May 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> 150K de BBK, unos 500$, 400 y pico €.



Ah vale, como decías lo de entrar fuerte he pensado que o salías arruinado o jubilado de esa compra )


----------



## orbeo (14 May 2018)

Sink Opero dijo:


> ¿Está Joan Laporta detrás de sirin? Supongo que este hombre no dará puntada sin hilo, pero esos teléfonos móviles cuestan una pasta, y no se yo si van a quitarle el mercado a Apple....
> Agradecería opiniones al respecto...
> .



Laporta es socio de Messi en una sociedad de inversiones varias (ni idea la figura legal que utilizan si es una Sicav/Fondo/Sl/Patrimonial, etc)

Sirin labs es una más, aunque ni puta idea que porcentaje representa Sirin en su cartera y viceversa.

De ahí el uso de Messi como imagen


----------



## plus ultra (14 May 2018)

cuidado con el precio que esta en pleno pump 170% pero el proyecto esta bastante interesante,una plataforma de salud para médicos y pacientes con app de consultas medicas funcional.

Docamedic MTC

Docamedic


----------



## Azkenchack (14 May 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Just a moment...
> Just a moment...
> https://cryptohub.online/market/BBK/



Para echarle 100 euretes y dejarlo ahí metido (nada de wallet)...¿cual de las tres es la mejor opción?
Gracias


----------



## trancos123 (14 May 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Para echarle 100 euretes y dejarlo ahí metido (nada de wallet)...¿cual de las tres es la mejor opción?
> Gracias



Yo he comprado en tradesatoshi y cuando he podido lo he movido al wallet de escritorio.

En su discord han comentado que la semana que viene sacan whitepaper.


----------



## coque42 (14 May 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Yo he comprado en tradesatoshi y cuando he podido lo he movido al wallet de escritorio.
> 
> En su discord han comentado que la semana que viene sacan whitepaper.



Cuidado con tradesatoshi, que a un conocido le han robado un par de bitcoin private de sus balances, mejor pa la wallet. Y los que habéis metido en BBK, lo mejor que podemos hacer es reflotar el hilo en bitcointalk de vez en cuando para que se una mas gente. Este proyecto no es como los demás y eso la gente lo sabe.


----------



## Azkenchack (14 May 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Cuidado con tradesatoshi, que a un conocido le han robado un par de bitcoin private de sus balances, mejor pa la wallet. Y los que habéis metido en BBK, lo mejor que podemos hacer es reflotar el hilo en bitcointalk de vez en cuando para que se una mas gente. Este proyecto no es como los demás y eso la gente lo sabe.



Pregunta tonta....¿la wallet es esta?
Releases · BitBlocksProject/BitBlocks · GitHub


----------



## trancos123 (14 May 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Pregunta tonta....¿la wallet es esta?
> Releases · BitBlocksProject/BitBlocks · GitHub



Si.
+10 chars.


----------



## Boarding_87 (14 May 2018)

Reflotaremos en un par de años a ver que tal


----------



## Claudius (14 May 2018)

Consensus 2018 - Sponsors - CoinDesk


----------



## Claudius (14 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> cuidado con el precio que esta en pleno pump 170% pero el proyecto esta bastante interesante,una plataforma de salud para médicos y pacientes con app de consultas medicas funcional.
> 
> Docamedic MTC
> 
> Docamedic



MedicalChain es mejor proyecto para 'invertir' más serio y con muchos contactos establecidos. Una gran revolución para la sanidad dentro y fuera de la UE para que tengas control sobre tu HistoriaClínica y puedas dar acceso a ella a hospitales, en función de consultas, muy innovador.


----------



## danjian (14 May 2018)

Que le veis a BBK? yo solo veo un post "cutre" en bitcointalk, sin team, 40 usuarios en telegram, 3% de premine, % de ganancias absurdos, roadmap cuyo objetivos son wallets android/mac/exchanges nuevos, vamos como el 99% de los forks que salen todos los dias ... Me estoy perdiendo algo?


----------



## coque42 (14 May 2018)

danjian dijo:


> Que le veis a BBK? yo solo veo un post "cutre" en bitcointalk, sin team, 40 usuarios en telegram, 3% de premine, % de ganancias absurdos, roadmap cuyo objetivos son wallets android/mac/exchanges nuevos, vamos como el 99% de los forks que salen todos los dias ... Me estoy perdiendo algo?



Hombre, pagos instantaneos, sin comisiones, a ese precio... 
Se podría decir lo mismo de RAV por ejemplo: Ravencoin (RVN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Esta chapa aspira a valer algún día +500 sats. Un día en el que suba el volumen de forma considerable será listada en CMC. A partir de ahí


----------



## Ethan20 (14 May 2018)

Posible Pump de LTC, Zcash y BCC

Forbes Crypto (@ForbesCrypto) on Twitter

Entrar ahora si podeis


----------



## Azkenchack (14 May 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Si.
> +10 chars.



Muchas gracias. Ya he pillado unos pocos en Tradesatoshi... y me he bajado la wallet y quiero pasarlo a la wallet.
Me imagino que los pasos a dar son los siguientes:
1º En la wallet, le doy a "Configuracion" y "Cifrar monedero". Le meto la clave
2º En la wallet, le doy a "Recibir monedas" y copio la direccion
3º En Tradesatoshi, en withdraw, le pongo las monedas y la dirección anterior

Y a esperar....

Despues, cuando quiera operar con mi monedero, solamente abrirlo y meterle la clave.

¿Es así o hay alguna cosa más?

Gracias


----------



## enunrom (14 May 2018)

enunrom dijo:


> Ojo con la wallet, por un casual le acabo de pasar virustotal y esto me sale, no creo que sea error mio.
> 
> Antivirus scan for 7a923cff717b2a247872e41ac31c63360b7386d87c1bb2055bd3b9d13a216249 at 2018-05-13 17:21:40 UTC - VirusTotal



Me voy a citar porque nadie me ha contestado y veo que BBK esta por aquí en boca de algunos foreros.
La wallet de BBK me da cinco amenazas en virustotal. Se puede instalar la wallet sin problemas?, pueden ser falsos positivos como pasa en algunas wallets?
Saludos.


----------



## trancos123 (14 May 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Ya he pillado unos pocos en Tradesatoshi... y me he bajado la wallet y quiero pasarlo a la wallet.
> Me imagino que los pasos a dar son los siguientes:
> 1º En la wallet, le doy a "Configuracion" y "Cifrar monedero". Le meto la clave
> 2º En la wallet, le doy a "Recibir monedas" y copio la direccion
> ...



Yo antes de enviar nada al monedero sincronice la wallet. Pero me imagino que tal como dices funcionará sin problemas.


----------



## trancos123 (14 May 2018)

enunrom dijo:


> Me voy a citar porque nadie me ha contestado y veo que BBK esta por aquí en boca de algunos foreros.
> La wallet de BBK me da cinco amenazas en virustotal. Se puede instalar la wallet sin problemas?, pueden ser falsos positivos como pasa en algunas wallets?
> Saludos.



Yo no tengo ningún problema con la wallet.


----------



## djun (14 May 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Yo no tengo ningún problema con la wallet.



Una cosa es que no te dé problemas y otra que no tenga algún virus o trollano.

Al ser una wallet de github (Releases · BitBlocksProject/BitBlocks · GitHub) supongo que es de código abierto y será mas fiable.

Pero no entiendo mucho de esto. No sé qué opinaréis los expertos.


----------



## danjian (14 May 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> bbk tiene una capitalización de 100.000 dólares. A poco que haga algo decente si llega a capitalizar 1 millón o 10 millones ya te puedes dar por servido  ... Si deeponion y spectrecoin han estado ambas rondando los 100 millones de cap. en época burbujera ¿por qué no este truño en medio del océano?. En cualquier caso con una inversión de 100 dólares en caso de que haya algo decente detrás el rendimiento puede ser mucho mayor que en proyectos serios. Si dent y dentacoin han llegado a capitalizar 2000 putos millones ¿qué de increíble es que bbk llegue a 10 (x100)... ?



Estamos de acuerdo en que cualquier moneda puede dar el pelotazo por muy mierda que sea si se le hace "publicidad" pero el problema es que para poder vender despues se necesitan de exchanges con liquidez. Si BBK se hace x10 en TradeSatoshi el primero que venda la hunde de precio y al resto no os dara tiempo a vender.

Entrar en un exchange tipo Binance,Bittrex etc.. es imposible ahora para monedas como esta que no ofrecen nada nuevo, no tienen team con caras, roadmap flojito, sin comunidad ... 

En fin no estoy diciendo que no se pueda ganar dinero con esta moneda pero lo veo dificil


----------



## Ethan20 (14 May 2018)

Yo a la moneda que le veo que puede dar mas pasta a corto medio plazo es a CPX0 (Apex Network). Ahora está tirada de precio, poco más de 0,20$, está a ese precio entre otras cosas porque está en Lbank ( que lleva deshabilitados las retiradas de los token de NEO casi un mes, pero dicen que está semana los resuelven) y en Switcheo que ahora está actualizando el exchange. Para Mayo y Junio tiene previsto salidas a nuevos exchanges y solo es cuestión de tiempo que entre en Binance. Con que pegue un cuarto del petardazo d ONT ya es una pasta, y tiene un Hype parecido. SI hace lo mismo me forro. Yo con está voy a muerte a medio/largo plazo.


----------



## Patanegra (14 May 2018)

excelente articulo sobre los "security token".

https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/...8-security-tokens-everything-you-need-to-know


----------



## davitin (15 May 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> excelente articulo sobre los "security token".
> 
> https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/...8-security-tokens-everything-you-need-to-know



Pero no entiendo muy bien...van a hacer que los tokens tengan algún tipo de vinculación legal con el proyecto que hay detras? Los van a convertir en acciones?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Speculo (15 May 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> bbk tiene una capitalización de 100.000 dólares. A poco que haga algo decente si llega a capitalizar 1 millón o 10 millones ya te puedes dar por servido  ... Si deeponion y spectrecoin han estado ambas rondando los 100 millones de cap. en época burbujera ¿por qué no este truño en medio del océano?. En cualquier caso con una inversión de 100 dólares en caso de que haya algo decente detrás el rendimiento puede ser mucho mayor que en proyectos serios. Si dent y dentacoin han llegado a capitalizar 2000 putos millones ¿qué de increíble es que bbk llegue a 10 (x100)... ?





En la rotonda de Cuatro Caminos hay dos tíos que venden aguacates. Uno tiene mejor género que el otro de lejos. Id caminando hasta allí, por la mañana, estudiad el material (de ver tanta cripto de mierda seguro que alguno acierta a la primera) y gastad vuestro euro en un buen aguacate. Veréis qué bien. Habréis hecho algo de ejercicio, os comeréis después una buena ensalada hecha con uno de los productos más sanos de la tierra, y tendréis circulando por alguna parte de vuestro cuerpo más cantidad de vitamina D y grasa saludable que antes de salir de casa.

Seguiréis siendo económicamente igual de pobres que antes, pero seguro que veis las cosas de manera diferente.


----------



## paketazo (15 May 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo planté hace 20 años mis propios aguacateros hoy en día producen unos 100 al año...eso si, los primeros 15 años ni pipas.

A veces tampoco se trata de analizar todo el género disponible en el mercado, si no de plantearte tus propias posibilidades. Serás igual de pobre, pero a la larga entenderás que solo con paciencia, los de a pie podemos lograr acercarnos y sentir en determinados momentos de nuestras vidas lo que es la excelencia de la libertad.

En cuanto a lo de salir de casa concuerdo al 100%...en internet hay mucho conocimiento, pero las cosas no basta teorizarlas, a veces, hay que "palparlas" y sentirlas...no seáis mal pensados...¡que también! 

BTC por debajo de 11.000 tierra de tradeo constante.

Hace falta un buen catalizador que de confianza, creo que sigue entrando dinero de manos fuertes privadas sigilosamente, sobre todo en determinados proyectos.

Buscad volúmenes crecientes en tokens con más de 10 exchangers de intercambio...los volúmenes crecientes en 3 o 4 exchangers únicamente son orquestados por ellos mismos para atraer manos débiles.

Lo que comenté con TRON era de libro, se traía un volumen muy fuerte y cuando lo comentamos estaba posicionada en el puesto 15 del market, y ahora ocupa el 10.


Otra que lleva tiempo escamándome en ETC sobre todo por los volúmenes diarios, es una pasada el número de transacciones diarias que mueve para estar dónde está. No sigo el proyecto, pero llaman la atención estos datos. Sinceramente si solo fuera por ellos, ETC debería estar en top 10 por no decir top 5.


Un saludo y buen día


----------



## plus ultra (15 May 2018)

Spoiler






Anayosky dijo:


> BitBlocks...Sin duda es una apuesta arriesgada que puede dar, en caso de acertar en la diana, y vender a tiempo, buenos resultados. Es quizás la parte que más disfruto, invertir en mierda que con el tiempo incluso termina oliendo bien.
> 
> Pero yo personalmente no veo modo que BBK llegue a buen termino.
> 
> ...







Por fundamentales no se te puede quitar una coma de tu opinion,es muy buena y acertada.

Peeero yo que la señale y el resto de foreros que la han comentado ninguno (que yo viera) hemos dicho que fuera un buen proyecto como inversión, ni nada por el estilo,en el primer mensaje la describo como posible scam la mayoria por no decir todos hemos hablado de echarle algo por si suena la flauta mas que nada.

BBK 0 fee instantánea,privacidad Staking ...arriesgada? Para mi no,por que? esta empezando como quien dice,su precio es absolutamente ridículo para lo que ofrece en su presentación cualquier salida a exchange y algo de publicidad nos iba a dar muy buenos resultados,hoy en dia lo del 0 fee e instantáneo vende mucho eso simplemente es lo que ha llevado a NANO donde esta.


Un ejemplo lo tenemos con ECA hace unos meses acusada de mil cosas, su principal exchange un chiringuito descentralizado que desaparece, el equipo desaparece, fud brutal...parecía que su vida era cuestión de dias, bueno en un mes se ha hecho un X2 (sin pump) su volumen cada dia es mayor, ha entrado en CRYPTOPIA y desde ayer tiene par con USDT.

En definitiva BBK y vuelvo a repetir lo que dije en el primer mensaje que la mencione parece scam pero eso no quita que con algun rumor y la entrada en algún exchange aunque sea de tercera su revalorizacion sea brutal.


----------



## Azkenchack (15 May 2018)

Pues hombre...meterle 100 eurillos a bitblocks no me parece nada descabellado. Tienes mas posibilidades de ganar que si los metieras en el euromillón...menos dinero, eso si, pero mas posibilidades...

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## coque42 (15 May 2018)

Voy a echarle unos NEOs a Aphelion, parece que está calentando motores.


----------



## horik (15 May 2018)

WCX ha abierto, casi se me olvida que tenia 50 monedas recibidas gratis y ahora hacen x10 de lo que hayas tenido.
Hay que migrar la antigua cuenta a la nueva web, viene todo explicado.

WCX | Digital Currency Trading | Token Exchange


----------



## Gurney (15 May 2018)

Para seguir varias cryptos al mismo tiempo: MCC - Crypto Charts


Muy práctico.


----------



## species8472 (15 May 2018)

Ayer tuve una visión de lo que va a ser el futuro del trading mundial.

Ahora mismo el trading concentra su volumen el títulos de renta (pública y privada), forex y commodities. Es un mundo bastante cerrado lleno de marketmakers y donde los intermediarios, grandes bancos, controlan las operaciones y hacen de garantes de los fondos y activos.

Esta situación como es lógico da lugar a uso de información privilegiada, congelación de fondos, pérdidas, lentitud, etc. Por ejemplo, una de las principales quejas del uso de las plataformas de trading es que los market makers, como hacen de contrapartida, le hacen mil perrerías al trader exitoso

Luego además estás las altas comisiones y los costes de gestión, mantenimiento, etc. más la nula privacidad. El market maker o el intermediario sabe lo que operas en todo momento, como lo operas y con quien operas, con los obvios perjucios que esto provoca.

Pues bien, con los exchanges descentralizados y aplicando privacidad (ver NIX o Wan) esto se acaba. Ya no hace falta tener un garante, no hay un intermediario con información privilegiada, no hay un policia que autorice o ejecute órdenes y stops, ya no hay un gran hermano que sepa que compras y a quien. 

Por lo tanto ¿cual es el futuro de los DEX? El futuro es sutituir a las mesas de trading de los grandes bancos, a Etoro y a Oanda no ya en la compra venta de cryptos, sino de divisas y commodities. Lo mismo que hay un USDT, ¿por qué no va haber un GBPT, un EURT, un XUAT, un token de uranio, uno de petroleo, etc? que permitan realizar el trading de manera descentralizada, segura y privada a un coste muy inferior. 

Me parece que cuando esto ocurra va a ser rompedor y va gestionar buena parte del trading mundial de todo tipo de activos. Si tuviera dinero y conocimientos lanzada una ICO para montar un Exchange de este tipo


----------



## plus ultra (15 May 2018)

Hoy komodo KMD ha hecho pruebas de carga sobre la plataforma,el objetivo de la fase 1 era llegar a las 200.000 transacciones por segundo y se ha llegado a 300.000 la fase 2 es llegar a un millon tps,ahora mismo esta parado se han utilizado unos nodos de Amazon AWS.

Edito: 

La web de estadisticas es: http://45.76.254.215/ el ultimo campo de abajo es el pico maximo.


----------



## biempa (15 May 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Para seguir varias cryptos al mismo tiempo: MCC - Crypto Charts
> 
> 
> Muy práctico.



Muy buen enlace, gracias


----------



## Sink Opero (15 May 2018)

Alguno que esté en verge ¿me podría hacer el favor de decirme si es normal que el monedero de windows tarde 1 hora sólo en abrirse? (Ya está sincronizado, por cierto) O si hay algún modo de hacer que se inicie más rápido
.


----------



## Claudius (15 May 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Ayer tuve una visión de lo que va a ser el futuro del trading mundial.
> 
> Ahora mismo el trading concentra su volumen el títulos de renta (pública y privada), forex y commodities. Es un mundo bastante cerrado lleno de marketmakers y donde los intermediarios, grandes bancos, controlan las operaciones y hacen de garantes de los fondos y activos.
> 
> ...



Los eurT ya existen pero desde hace bastante..
Tether crea más de 146 millones de nuevos tokens EUR, USD basada en la Blockchain de Ethereum


----------



## Claudius (16 May 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo planté hace 20 años mis propios aguacateros hoy en día producen unos 100 al año...eso si, los primeros 15 años ni pipas.
> 
> A veces tampoco se trata de analizar todo el género disponible en el mercado, si no de plantearte tus propias posibilidades. Serás igual de pobre, pero a la larga entenderás que solo con paciencia, los de a pie podemos lograr acercarnos y sentir en determinados momentos de nuestras vidas lo que es la excelencia de la libertad.



Coño otro agricultor.

Yo planté Pistachos, y hoy tengo mis latifundioss además con la guerra del pistacho de trump se ha disparado. 
Pero claro, de comer tanto pistacho luego te pica la lengua así diversifiqué y reinvertí en otros 2 latifundios.
Uno de cacao que en unos años se va a disparar, el indicador del precio de las barras de chocolate no falla. (para los que se acuerden de la bolsa aún..)

Y el otro de marijuana en nuestra antigua colonia de California ahora que se ha abierto un abanico de posibilidades en las américas del norte.


----------



## juli (16 May 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Ayer tuve una visión de lo que va a ser el futuro del trading mundial...



Un paso más. Únele esas referencias en divisas o materias primas a su denominador común defondo : Riqueza Real.

Et voilá...ahí tienes las CryDR de Jibrel ...o cualquier otra referencia digital pública k tokenice bienes y/o servicios a ojos de todo diox. De hecho, parte del discurso de Jibrel estriba en establecer registros "reales" , "físicos" de ese tipo de trasnferencias virtuales...pues el riesgo de doble gasto ya no se daría en un plano virtual, sino entre el virtual ( k facultaría tecnológicamente intercambios de riqueza a velocidades vertiginosas , su constancia pública, etc...) y el Real.

Las chapas y sus destellos son sólo el papel de regalo , la chicaboom del anuncio y el dedo apuntando a la luna. Las chapas han sido ( están siendo ) el ticket para escribir en la blockchain...pero éso es coyuntural y posiblemente pasajero. El hecho público probado , la transacción de enjundia, está en el libro contable. 

Blockchain is da páua.


----------



## plus ultra (16 May 2018)

TUSD sera listada en BINANCE en 2 dias.


----------



## danjian (16 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> TUSD sera listada en BINANCE en 2 dias.




Esta moneda no es como USDTether? Viendo el grafico siempre ha estado 1:1 con el dolar y hoy de repente vale 1.3$


----------



## Gurney (16 May 2018)

Alguien sabe como va el GAS de NEO en Binance?
Sé que lo ideal es llevarlo a su Wallet, pero como estoy tradeandolo...


----------



## juli (16 May 2018)

Ya lo comenté en s día ( Toronto ) ...pero, sobre fechas, depositos mínimos, sanciones, etc de Casper.

Casper: What Will the Upgrade Bring to the Ethereum


vagos

Casper: ¿Qué aportará la actualización a la red de Ethereum?


----------



## plus ultra (16 May 2018)

danjian dijo:


> Esta moneda no es como USDTether? Viendo el grafico siempre ha estado 1:1 con el dolar y hoy de repente vale 1.3$



"Parecida", eso intentan la paridad 1:1 pero la ley de la oferta y la demanda hacen inevitables estas cosas,ha llegado a estar a 1.5,tiene un su supply de 13,4 millones y su volume hasta ahora ha sido de 13.2 millones,cuando entre en BINANCE veremos como se comporta.


----------



## plus ultra (16 May 2018)

horik dijo:


> WCX ha abierto, casi se me olvida que tenia 50 monedas recibidas gratis y ahora hacen x10 de lo que hayas tenido.
> Hay que migrar la antigua cuenta a la nueva web, viene todo explicado.
> 
> WCX | Digital Currency Trading | Token Exchange




tambien tenia mis 50 WCX los he reclamado y me los convirtieron en 500 xt,pero no me llegan al exchange te han llegado a ti?


----------



## Ethan20 (16 May 2018)

Alguien conocé PUNDI X

En IDEX es el token con más volumen, hace poco pegó un pumpazo pero ahora ha corregido bastante. Es Koreana no está en ningún exchange grande, y te dá algo mas de un 7% de rentabilidad por mes en forma de token hasta final de año. Luego baja a algo mas dél 2%.

Me parece interesante, porque tiene una comunidad bastante activa y el equipo parece que también.

Alguien sabe de que va?

Gracias


----------



## biempa (16 May 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Alguien conocé PUNDI X
> 
> En IDEX es el token con más volumen, hace poco pegó un pumpazo pero ahora ha corregido bastante. Es Koreana no está en ningún exchange grande, y te dá algo mas de un 7% de rentabilidad por mes en forma de token hasta final de año. Luego baja a algo mas dél 2%.
> 
> ...



Es un pasarela de pago (o algo asi), en realidad son de malasia o indonesia, ahora no lo recuerdo. 
Participe en el primer airdrop y recibi 17 PXS, que tengo que cambiar por la nueva coin: NPXS, cada PXS pasa a valer 1,000 NPXS, desde eso llevo otros dos airdrops pequeñitos. 

Get the latest update for Pundi X


----------



## Bucanero (16 May 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Alguien conocé PUNDI X
> 
> En IDEX es el token con más volumen, hace poco pegó un pumpazo pero ahora ha corregido bastante. Es Koreana no está en ningún exchange grande, y te dá algo mas de un 7% de rentabilidad por mes en forma de token hasta final de año. Luego baja a algo mas dél 2%.
> 
> ...



Es una moneda para pagos, en criptomania.net (you tube), el chico tiene un video de ella en la que la menciona.


TOP 11 [CRIPTOMONEDAS] RENTABLES 2018 - GANAR DINERO CON BITCOIN - Criptomania.NET Es la numero once


----------



## Bucanero (16 May 2018)

biempa dijo:


> Es un pasarela de pago (o algo asi), en realidad son de malasia o indonesia, ahora no lo recuerdo.
> Participe en el primer airdrop y recibi 17 PXS, que tengo que cambiar por la nueva coin: NPXS, cada PXS pasa a valer 1,000 NPXS, desde eso llevo otros dos airdrops pequeñitos.
> 
> Get the latest update for Pundi X



jajaja a la vez casi.


----------



## horik (16 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> tambien tenia mis 50 WCX los he reclamado y me los convirtieron en 500 xt,pero no me llegan al exchange te han llegado a ti?



Lo he mirado ahora mismo, no los tengo todavía.
Este mensaje me sale al darle scroll para abajo en wcex.com/sale

*CLAIMED (UNVERIFIED)
500 XT

Your unverified balance becomes verified upon ID verification of your account and those you've referred previously during the WCXT program. ID verification tools are coming soon to WCX.*


----------



## plus ultra (17 May 2018)

Un poco de offtopic (o no)

El barril de petroleo subiendo, ya ha roto los 80$ y vista como esta la situación en oriente medio que no hay la minima esperanza de mejorar lo mas probable es que siga subiendo,esto afecta muy gravemente a muchos paises económicamente entre ellos el nuestro.

El crudo rompe la barrera psicológica de los 80$ y la gasolina escala a máximos del año

En Italia estan pendientes de un gobierno que lleva en su "whitepaper" la salida del €.cosa poco probable desde mi punto de vista pero algunos inversores ya se han puesto nerviosos y no creo que estos lo hagan facilmente.

Banco Sabadell y BBVA, los bancos más expuestos a Italia

Los planes de pensiones y otros fondos segun varias fuentes no van muy finos, llevan tiempo con muy mala imagen para que nuevos inversores entren,y de las bolsas ya mejor ni comentar.

Más de la mitad de los planes de pensiones privados pierden dinero | Macroeconomía

Y mientras tanto el oro principal refugio en otros tiempos,ni fu ni fa en una situación como esta debería estar subiendo y no lo hace.

El Precio del Oro Se Estabiliza Después de Caer a Mínimos de 4 Meses y Medio | DailyForex

Y a todo esto los que demonizaban las criptos y las catalogaban como fraude, ahora no solo no las ven con malos ojos para el futuro si no que oficialmente trabajan con ellas,al final esto llegara muy arriba y saltaran muchos con el:si lo llego a saber...

Bitcoin: Goldman Sachs abre una plataforma de criptomonedas

Banco JPMorgan Chase podría negociar futuros de Bitcoin


----------



## Carlos1 (17 May 2018)

Completamente de acuerdo con PLUS ULTRA.

Cada vez más las criptos se convertirán en un muy buen refugio valor, que solo basta imprimirte un par de códigos para tenerlas bien guardadas, a prueba de guerras, mamoneos del pétroleo, brexit, trifulcas entre USA y el país de turno, etc, etc.


----------



## davitin (17 May 2018)

Las elites se estan empezando a dar cuenta de la dimension de las criptos.

En concreto de bitcoin...esta claro que bitcoin acabara siendo el valor refugio por excelencia, ahora mismo vale la pena hasta tener una pequeña fraccion...como los ricos empiecen a usarlo de forma masiva para salvaguardar su pasta, cualquier escenario es posible, incluso que un bitcoin llegase a valer varios millones de dolares, quien sabe.

Y mientras tanto, ya estamos a mitad de año, y todavia esperando el proverbial "subidon anual".


----------



## Kukulkam (17 May 2018)

Que pocos comentarios últimamente, el discord ha matado el hilo...se echa de menos hasta al cubano llorón 

He vendido hace unos días unos Neo que tenía de la old school, Antshares,y he ido comprando Nix ,digo Zoin y me está dando alegrías cada día 
Esto parece que pinta bien

Enviado desde mi SM-G531F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (17 May 2018)

Pues esta todo a la baja...volvemos a estar por debajo de los 380b.


----------



## plus ultra (17 May 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Que pocos comentarios últimamente, el discord ha matado el hilo...se echa de menos hasta al cubano llorón



Yo en cambio solo echo en falta algun forero que domine el AT por que aunque no sea uno de mis pilares para decidirme cualquier aporte siempre es bienvenido,y si se es pesimista tambien me gusta ver opiniones siempre que esten bien argumentadas no mensajes apocalipticos sin base alguna.


A lo que venia,supuestamente china ha sacado una lista clasificando a varios proyectos de la cadena de bloques basándose en tres criterios: tecnología, aplicación e innovación,discrepo rotundamente con esa lista pero nos puede dar una idea donde mucho chinorro va a meter sus yuanes.

El Ministerio de Industria e Informática de China publicó sus clasificaciones públicas de Blockchain


----------



## davitin (18 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Yo en cambio solo echo en falta algun forero que domine el AT por que aunque no sea uno de mis pilares para decidirme cualquier aporte siempre es bienvenido,y si se es pesimista tambien me gusta ver opiniones siempre que esten bien argumentadas no mensajes apocalipticos sin base alguna.
> 
> 
> A lo que venia,supuestamente china ha sacado una lista clasificando a varios proyectos de la cadena de bloques basándose en tres criterios: tecnología, aplicación e innovación,discrepo rotundamente con esa lista pero nos puede dar una idea donde mucho chinorro va a meter sus yuanes.
> ...



Y puedes explicar tu criterio? Que ves incorrecto en esa lista?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (18 May 2018)

Si amigos, las pelofrito ya están aquí! Las cripto no son igualitarias SON MACHIRULAS

Criptomonedas: Un Mercado de Hombres - Rankia


----------



## Patanegra (18 May 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Si amigos, las pelofrito ya están aquí! Las cripto no son igualitarias SON MACHIRULAS
> 
> Criptomonedas: Un Mercado de Hombres - Rankia



a qué espera el gobierno para hacer un airdrop de ETH a las feminas para empoderarlas?


----------



## Kukulkam (18 May 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> a qué espera el gobierno para hacer un airdrop de ETH a las feminas para empoderarlas?



Está uno ya hasta la pilla de este tema,que jodienda cada día, que ganas de irme de Europa 

Enviado desde mi SM-G531F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## species8472 (18 May 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo con PLUS ULTRA.
> 
> Cada vez más las criptos se convertirán en un muy buen refugio valor, que solo basta imprimirte un par de códigos para tenerlas bien guardadas, a prueba de guerras, mamoneos del pétroleo, brexit, trifulcas entre USA y el país de turno, etc, etc.



No me cansaré de repetirlo. Las cryptos han crecido en un clima de crecimiento económico inusitado ya que ellas se ven favorecidas por la inestabilidad, como el oro. En cuanto venga una crisis gorda, ahora que el btc es conocido, vamis a ver como absorve fiat temeroso sin fin

---------- Post added 18-may-2018 at 01:10 ----------




Patanegra dijo:


> a qué espera el gobierno para hacer un airdrop de ETH a las feminas para empoderarlas?



No des ideas que capaces son


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 May 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Que pocos comentarios últimamente, el discord ha matado el hilo...se echa de menos hasta al cubano llorón
> 
> He vendido hace unos días unos Neo que tenía de la old school, Antshares,y he ido comprando Nix ,digo Zoin y me está dando alegrías cada día
> Esto parece que pinta bien
> ...



Viene guano desde las 8 de la tarde de hoy::


----------



## orbeo (18 May 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> a qué espera el gobierno para hacer un airdrop de ETH a las feminas para empoderarlas?



Que les de chapas de Genaro Network que aunque no tiene nada que ver, seguro que les mola por el nombre


----------



## Patanegra (18 May 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Yo a la moneda que le veo que puede dar mas pasta a corto medio plazo es a CPX0 (Apex Network). Ahora está tirada de precio, poco más de 0,20$, está a ese precio entre otras cosas porque está en Lbank ( que lleva deshabilitados las retiradas de los token de NEO casi un mes, pero dicen que está semana los resuelven) y en Switcheo que ahora está actualizando el exchange. Para Mayo y Junio tiene previsto salidas a nuevos exchanges y solo es cuestión de tiempo que entre en Binance. Con que pegue un cuarto del petardazo d ONT ya es una pasta, y tiene un Hype parecido. SI hace lo mismo me forro. Yo con está voy a muerte a medio/largo plazo.



desde que posteastes esto menos 50% ::

yo tambien la tengo, eh...y hablas de medio plazo, esperemos que tengas razon al final


----------



## Cakau (18 May 2018)

La que parece que lleva buena tendencia es Jibrel.


----------



## vpsn (18 May 2018)

Funfair coin, por motivos laborales etsoy cerando una mierda de aplicacion con smart contracts, mirando ejemplos he llegado a esto:

Gambling with Ether comes in two different forms. The first, and currently the most common, is the ability to use Ether as a deposit and withdrawal method at various online casinos. This works in the same way to Bitcoin, and provides an alternative payment method to traditional fiat currency (USD, EUR, GBP) transactions. This side to Ethereum gambling is the easiest to understand and most popular. Our list of the best Ether casinos above supports this method of gambling with the cryptoasset.

The second approach to Ethereum gambling is the use of smart contracts to place bets. Currently, there are a number of casinos which operate entirely on the Ethereum blockchain. Instead of sending Ether to your casino’s wallet address, you send the ETH directly to a smart contract. From this point, the smart contract generates randomness and pays out based on whether the player wins or loses. Some advantages to smart contract betting in Ethereum are:

The casino does not hold your funds at any point, so there is no risk of loss
Payouts are made by open source code and cannot be interfered with
Payouts are immediate. No matter how large the winnings, you are guaranteed to get paid and paid fast!
Currently the only major downside to gambling with an Ethereum smart contract casino is that each bet takes time to process. Due to technical reasons surrounding the security of the blockchain, each bet will require at least 1 block confirmation (roughly 15 seconds) before the winning bet can be decided. For larger bets, it is possible that the wager can only be processed after several block confirmations, which could take many minutes. Gambling with Ether in this way would put off many players who are happy to place their trust with a traditional casino in return for faster betting.

However, the problem of waiting for block confirmations is slowly being resolved. Casino protocols like FunFair.io are developing “offchain” payment channels to handle bets without requiring a block confirmation for each bet. These payment channels take the strain off of the blockchain without significantly compromising security. As a result, the promise of smart contract betting is becoming ever more likely to reach a mainstream audience in the years to come.

Currently, these payment channels are not available, and the smart contract casinos listed below will require block confirmations. That said, this is still the most secure way to bet at an online casino – all thanks to the Ethereum Virtual Machine.

Decir que el tema de casinos con smart contracts esta muy muy verde aun.

Sauce:
Ethereum Casinos - Top Ether Gambling Sites 2018


----------



## michinato (18 May 2018)

No se si juli ya lo ha comentado por aquí. 

El caso es que hace un par de semanas PIVX actualizó el protocolo y sacó nueva versión del wallet que permite hacer staking con zPIV (antes solo se podía hacer con PIV).

Además, han cambiado las recompensas de modo que se promueve el hacer staking con zPIV. Todo esto es muy beneficioso para la privacidad de esta moneda.

Las normas ahora son:

Si ganas un bloque haciendo staking con PIV, la recompensa que recibes es de 2 PIV.
Si ganas un bloque haciendo staking con zPIV, la recompensa que recibes es de 3 zPIV.


Ya hay unos 7,8 millones de PIV pasados a zPIV, lo que es un 18,52% del total de monedas emitidas. 


Otra de las mejoras ha sido el hacer que la generación de zPIV sea determinista, lo que hace mucho más fácil el tema de backups y restaurarlos.


En el listado de futuros desarrollos tienen el meter bulletproofs para reducir el tamaño de las transacciones y hacer un exchange descentralizado.


Ojo, que no es todo maravilloso, el tema del cambio de las transacciones con zPIV es algo que sigue sin gustarme, pero en general me parece que van por el buen camino respecto a los avances en privacidad.


----------



## Ethan20 (18 May 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> desde que posteastes esto menos 50% ::
> 
> yo tambien la tengo, eh...y hablas de medio plazo, esperemos que tengas razon al final



A cuanto comprasté? Y donde? Cuando lo puse estaba a poco mas de 0,20$ ahora anda a 0,175 $. pero con muy poco volumen, tienes que tener mucha suerte si compras a ese precio. Aun así aguanta esta te va a dar pasta seguro, está en dos exchanges de mierda ahora.

Tiene anunciados exchanges en Mayo y Junio.

Y partners con el gobierno chino.

Blockchain Platform APEX Network Partners with China Government-Backed Data Consortium


----------



## davitin (18 May 2018)

Alguien tiene una idea de por que ha habido el bajon de ayer?


----------



## Venganza. (18 May 2018)

May 16, 2018
ICOs as Securities: House Dems Say Yes, but GOP Hesitant (1)

REQUEST A TRIAL
From Securities & Capital Markets on Bloomberg Law

Stay up-to-date with the latest developments in securities law through access to both news and all statutes and regulations. Find relevant corporate filings through a searchable EDGAR database. And...

By Jennifer Bennett

The SEC has suggested most initial coin offerings fall under federal securities laws, but not all lawmakers agree.

Some Republicans pushed back against classifying all ICOs as securities offerings in a May 16 House Financial Services subcommittee hearing on enforcement at the Securities and Exchange Commission.

Democrats disagreed, with Rep. Brad Sherman (D-Calif.) telling enforcement co-directors Stephanie Avakian and Steven Peikin he hoped they’d “shut it all down.”

Sherman said he’s concerned if “somebody just builds on the image of the securities laws as an unregistered offering of, quote, ‘coins,’ calls it an initial coin offering to be similar to an initial public offering and is selling an investment with no investor protection.”

One Republican lawmaker proposed a new bill addressing when and how ICOs fall under securities law. If securities law applies, then ICOs would have to register offerings with the SEC and comply with other agency regulations.

The agency currently has “dozens” of ongoing investigations into whether certain ICOs violated securities laws, Peikin said at the hearing. The most widespread violations involve out-and-out frauds and failures to register, he said.

SEC Chairman Jay Clayton previously said he’d never seen an ICO that didn’t look like a securities offering. Lawmakers from both parties asked whether the Enforcement Division took a similar approach. The agency looks at the facts and circumstances of each ICO to determine if it constitutes a securities offering, Avakian said.

Members from both parties asked about the SEC’s success policing ICOs so far. Because the technology surrounding cryptocurrency “seems to be moving at warp speed,” Rep. David Scott (D-Ga.) asked if the agency needed any assistance from Congress.
New ICO Bill on the Horizon

“I think we have adequate statutory tools” to monitor ICOs, but would be willing to work with House staff on new legislation, Peikin said. The agency has already brought some fraud cases against ICO operators, he said. The SEC has also talked some potential ICO operators out of following through with their ICOs due to regulatory concerns, Peikin said.

Rep. Tom Emmer (R-Minn.) described the “real opportunities” ICOs present and the “amazing potential” of blockchain technology. He worried that elected officials without a good understanding of the technology might overregulate and “kill” cryptocurrency before it has a chance to help the economy.

Emmer also said he worried that those involved in ICOs might not have a clear idea of who’s regulating them. Cryptocurrencies have been described as currencies, securities, and commodities, and currently the SEC and the Commodity Futures Trading Commission have both intervened in the space. Avakian acknowledged that there aren’t always clear lines, and said the agency counts on lawyers and other gatekeepers to look at digital coins’ underlying substance when advising clients.

Rep. Warren Davidson (R-Ohio) said he “looks forward to regulatory certainty” on ICOs and asked if it’s clear yet when the SEC, as opposed to the CFTC, has jurisdiction over a cryptocurrency. Federal courts are working out some jurisdiction issues, but the exact line isn’t clear yet, Peikin said.

Davidson said he’s working on an ICO bill to add some clarification on cryptocurrencies and securities law. The bill will probably touch on the appropriate test to decide if a cryptocurrency is a security, he said. It might also address whether a white paper satisfies regulatory requirements, the effect of simple agreements for future tokens (SAFTs), and the necessity of filling out certain SEC forms, Davidson said.

The SEC has issued severalwarnings to investors on how to spot fraudulent ICOs. The agency May 16 released it’s own mock-ICO website to help investors practice their fraud-spotting. The glossy site— HoweyCoins.com—features a white paper, celebrity endorsements, and a clock counting down the time remaining to earn a bonus with your purchase.

Clicking on the bright red “TOKEN SALE!” button takes investors to another page promising large discounts when they invest by certain dates. Investors who try to “Buy Coins Now!” end up on an agency page explaining the spoof sale and warning investors to be wary of similar scams.

To contact the reporter on this story: Jennifer Bennett in Washington at jbennett@bloomberglaw.com

To contact the editor responsible for this story: Michael Ferullo at mferullo@bloomberglaw.com

Copyright © 2018 The Bureau of National Affairs, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Request Securities & Capital Markets on Bloomberg Law


----------



## plus ultra (18 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Y puedes explicar tu criterio? Que ves incorrecto en esa lista?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Upppss me has pillado... a ver no puedo dar una respuesta técnica por que sabemos que es prácticamente imposible estar al dia de tanto proyecto sus avances y conocerlos a fondo,también es muy posible que simplemente yo sea el que este equivocado, pero vamos a mirar unos detalles muy por encima de lo que a mi me ha llamado la atención.

ETH top 1 partamos de ahi, es un fork de ETC desde que salio el avance ha sido muy bueno no voy a discutirle el nº1,pero entonces como vas a dejar a ETC en el 16?

A nivel tecnológico STEEM top1? :: sin comentarios.

KOMODO top 2 en innovación solo por detras de BTC,yo mismo sigo KMD hace unos años, y si, es un gran proyecto pero no esta para estar en ese puesto.

NEO en aplicacion por encima de ETH y con algo de diferencia,eso es un barriendo para casa en toda regla.

Luego sin llegar a hacer el analisis en profundidad y sin ver las puntuaciones que han aportado al resto del top 16-28 por separado,diria que por ejemplo DASH,ZEC o XEM no merecen estar en esos puestos ni de broma viendo lo que han colado en el top 15.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 May 2018)

1. ¿Cómo lo veis para meterse en Monero ahora?
2. ¿Cómo lo veis para pasar de ETH a Monero ahora?


----------



## Gurney (18 May 2018)

Coméntanos tu idea de cruce, Profesor Falken...


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 May 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Coméntanos tu idea de cruce, Profesor Falken...



Es un poco un pensamiento echado al aire, no he mirado pares de cotización a lo lado del tiempo.

Mi idea se basa en que Monero me parece que es de las pocas criptos que tiene una utilidad real y definida. Me parece que debería tener un valor mayor, y me parece que en caso de colapso.

Por otra parte, Ethereum es una plataforma de puta madre para lanzar otras criptos y hacer proyectos.

Vamos, que quiero tener bastante de ambas (de hecho ya tengo) pero no sé si tener de una más que de otra. Ahora que ha bajado el precio de todo quizá sea un buen momento para meter se porque históricamente junio suele ser alcista.


----------



## juli (18 May 2018)

michinato dijo:


> El caso es que hace un par de semanas PIVX actualizó el protocolo y sacó nueva versión del wallet que permite hacer staking con zPIV ...



El paso nº1 es, no sólo aprovecharse del cambio en retornos de staking ( en Zpiv, % es como un Mnode en PIVX )...sino en que "fuerzan" a k el jolder de a pie amplié la piscina de monedas anónimas donde diluír cualquier transacción ZPIv mediante ( es lo k buscaron garantizarase, de malas maneras en el famoso engaño del Automint encubierto en su día , otoño pasado ). Pero wé...una vez ahí, hay menos PIVX circulando en los exchanges ( colateral de lo más importante ).

EL siguiente paso , de verdadera enjundia, que con los retrasos en la nueva wallet puede casi sobreponerse...es la salida de ZDEX en Junio ( finales, creo , según roadmap - hablo a boleo -). AHí, con una piscina enorme donde "fundir" los ZPIVs a transferir, éstos podrán provenir de varias TOPs ( en principio iba a ser BTC, pero se comentó que finalmene serían varias )...y éso sí que es un adelanto DE KOJONEX el e contexto de transfers anónimos : Metes 10 ETH, los pasas a PIVX/Zpiv... DESAPARECEN ...y éstos, se funden en la piscina general...y salen, SIN PASADO ALGUNO, en la wallet PIVX que elijas. EL sistema es acojonante.

Esto implica que cualquier cantidad de PIVX ( o la moneda a que se pase finalmente, en el proceso de vuelta ) podrá ser declarada como "espontánea" , sin emisor conocido, y sin porsibilidad de prueba sobre su procedencia por tanto. Eso es una herraamienta de blanqueo acojonante...y para dummies. Y en ese mercado puede tener muchísimo que decir...no sólo para pasta "comprometidilla" , sino para posibles regulaciones donde se saquen de la manga el viejo debate de % de plusvis sobre cualqier transferencia en critos, más allá de llegar a fiat o no ( que aplicada a nuestro historial, sería en casi la totalidad de los casos, desastrosa - y profundamente injusta - ).

En fin...queda sólo ver si las tareas posteriores nos van a remitir al sorprendente incumplimiento que se ha visto en esta última actualización y que en PIVX no se había producido nunca...o realmente era un paso delicado y una vez rebasado nos mete en otro escalón, cosa más que posible. Yo creo que en cuanto esto se dilucide, entre hoy y la salida del ZDEX , el salto respecto al rol de PIVX en el ranking puede ser brutal, pues ya con el personalísimo ZDEX su protagonismo OPERATIVO pinta de lo más atractivo...y lógico...y una propuesta monetaria e uso real de lo más apañaita.

Palomitax.

---------- Post added 18-may-2018 at 17:59 ----------

Por cierto...insisto en seguir de cerca a Jibrel ...proyectazo rotundamente TOP para este 2018 , IMO.

Ha subido un 15% de wallets en unos días. Enamoraíta me tiene.


----------



## plus ultra (18 May 2018)

A los que compraron algo de BBK esta en votación para entrar en un exchange, chiringuito de 5ª pero para ir empezando donde mas sitios este mejor.

Enlace para votar,no hace falta estar registrado ni nada pasar por la web y votar,los que no tengáis BBK también podréis votar :fiufiu:.

https://shardax.com/listing/index.php

Han pedido entrar en CRYPTOPIA y les han dicho: si por supuesto son 12 BTC... y por ahora parece que no,también se ha pedido a MERCATOX,a ver como va la cosa.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> A los que compraron algo de BBK esta en votación para entrar en un exchange, chiringuito de 5ª pero para ir empezando donde mas sitios este mejor.
> 
> Enlace para votar,no hace falta estar registrado ni nada pasar por la web y votar,los que no tengáis BBK también podréis votar :fiufiu:.
> 
> ...



Ni aunque votara todo burbuja..., está a 8000 y pico votos de Pac.


----------



## davitin (18 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> A los que compraron algo de BBK esta en votación para entrar en un exchange, chiringuito de 5ª pero para ir empezando donde mas sitios este mejor.
> 
> Enlace para votar,no hace falta estar registrado ni nada pasar por la web y votar,los que no tengáis BBK también podréis votar :fiufiu:.
> 
> ...



Yo pienso que esta moneda la van a mover bastante y va a tenr bastante hype, sea mierda de gallina, como diria caplham, o no, seguro que minimo se marca su x10 fresco.


----------



## trancos123 (19 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> A los que compraron algo de BBK esta en votación para entrar en un exchange, chiringuito de 5ª pero para ir empezando donde mas sitios este mejor.
> 
> Enlace para votar,no hace falta estar registrado ni nada pasar por la web y votar,los que no tengáis BBK también podréis votar :fiufiu:.
> 
> ...



El enlace para votar:
BBK Coin Voting - Shardax.com


----------



## Kukulkam (20 May 2018)

Para los que andais con chicharros, Peepcoin PCN, privacy coin, en un mes hará swap al nuevo DAPS , con nuevo protocolo de ofuscacion y masternode, stacking etc, parece que pegará un arreon estilo verge, quizas, no hay nada seguro en la vida.

también comentar que Mybit, tambien esta haciendo swap a nuevo token con ratio 1:36, los que tengais no se os olvide::


----------



## juli (20 May 2018)

Al loro con el (casi) monopolio halal en la blockchain. Hoy leía a un ex-cabecilla de QTUM que hace nada ha abandonado ese proyecto en busca de nuevos fines , incidir en que la administración de Emiratos quiere procesar TODA su papelada oficial vía blockchain para 2020. Por cierto...Lykos, la nueva extensión/reset de DubaiCoin ( a ver cómo ) , se espera en una ó 2 semanas. 

Jibrel lanzando Dubai al mundo occidental Y DBIX al islámico :


"Our CEO Mohammed Alsehli is listed for #ArabianChain and $DBIX at the #Islamica500 for the 500 who make the Islamic #economy!"







Twitter


Por cierto...Banksters & Servicios financieros...el 47% del quesito. Y Jibrel, a almuerzo semanal con los zentral banks de la zona ( no con el sub-dire de una sucursal de Bankia en Carabanchel , eh ?:no: ). Allákadakualo.


----------



## juli (21 May 2018)

Joder !!! ...Ké wallet más rexulona tienen las Purples,hoyga !!!


----------



## bubbler (21 May 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## cryptoquique (21 May 2018)

Como veis a Nano, creeis que ha tocado fondo o se hundirá aún más en el inframundo?
El desarrollo de la moneda no para, ayer mismo el equipo sacó los bloques universales, algo que hará que las transacciones sean aún más rápidas, pero lo que está claro es que al mercado le da igual. Parece que solo una gran noticia podría hacer que subiera


----------



## davitin (21 May 2018)

cryptoquique dijo:


> Como veis a Nano, creeis que ha tocado fondo o se hundirá aún más en el inframundo?
> El desarrollo de la moneda no para, ayer mismo el equipo sacó los bloques universales, algo que hará que las transacciones sean aún más rápidas, pero lo que está claro es que al mercado le da igual. Parece que solo una gran noticia podría hacer que subiera



Hace nada estuvo a 10 dolares...con el mercado a la baja nada se puede hacer, hay que esperar.


----------



## Gurney (22 May 2018)

cryptoquique dijo:


> Como veis a Nano, creeis que ha tocado fondo o se hundirá aún más en el inframundo?
> El desarrollo de la moneda no para, ayer mismo el equipo sacó los bloques universales, algo que hará que las transacciones sean aún más rápidas, pero lo que está claro es que al mercado le da igual. Parece que solo una gran noticia podría hacer que subiera




El tema, si no estás metiendo fiat fresco, es tratar de jugar con los pares entre criptos que te convenzan para el medio plazo; y según tu dosis de riesgo, también con shitcoins que creas que pueden pumpear duro a corto plazo.

El juego es tener más cryptos, olvidándonos de su valor a día de hoy en sucio fiat ::


----------



## plus ultra (22 May 2018)

Que pasa chavales? todo bien? todo correcto? y yo que me alegro. A.P.

BTC (como indice del mundillo) esta muy bien,sinceramente viendo como ha estado la cosa pensaba que en estos dias estaríamos en 6k no se si bajaremos mas pero los 8k los ha aguantado como un campeon.

*HORIK*

Alguna novedad con los XT? yo no he recibido nada,me da que Hemos sido engañados :abajo:

MTC en 1050 va a por el x2 desde el aviso creo que le queda camino.

SKY creo que hace un año que la di a conocer ha entrado en top 100 varias veces pero esta parece la definitiva, y sin estar aun en grandes exchange ha hecho un x3 en el ultimo mes si sigue como va se hace un Zilliqa y se cuela en el top 25.

JNT cada dia me gusta mas,si da un pelotazo y nos coge fuera no sera por que alguien en el hilo no ha avisado.


----------



## besto (22 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Que pasa chavales? todo bien? todo correcto? y yo que me alegro. A.P.
> 
> BTC (como indice del mundillo) esta muy bien,sinceramente viendo como ha estado la cosa pensaba que en estos dias estaríamos en 6k no se si bajaremos mas pero los 8k los ha aguantado como un campeon.
> 
> ...



Está bien que veas al btc bien...yo lo veo muy flojucho, da la sensación de que lo estuvieran sosteniendo.

---------- Post added 22-may-2018 at 21:32 ----------




cryptoquique dijo:


> Como veis a Nano, creeis que ha tocado fondo o se hundirá aún más en el inframundo?
> El desarrollo de la moneda no para, ayer mismo el equipo sacó los bloques universales, algo que hará que las transacciones sean aún más rápidas, pero lo que está claro es que al mercado le da igual. Parece que solo una gran noticia podría hacer que subiera



Yo sigo nano de cerca siempre, es un proyecto muy bien enfocado en mi opinion, buscando cosas sencillas y faciles de vender al público: Transacciones ultrarápidas y gratuitas.

La parte de marketing tb la veo bien. El unico problema es la historia de los nodos y bitgrail que nunca quedó muy claro hasta qué punto el problema fue solo de bitgrail o si es mas una deficiencia de la tecnologia de esta moneda. Si eso no se tuerce y bitcoin y criptomundo revive creo que puede llegar a top 10.


----------



## juli (22 May 2018)

Híper esperable, por chapus...( y cojonudo pa'la causa común ) : Jibrel a supervisar el quiero y no puedo de DBIX :

DBIX, en su telegram de hoy :








-----------------------------------------------------------

Jibrel :

Aquí vemos de qué iban las migas con LEXPERT , ejpertoj en banka Castuza suiza & de Oriente Medio - la peña k lleva decenios niqueando petrodólares en Occidente a la panda de la sábana, vamos - cuya entrada en Jibrel ya posteé hace una o 2 semanas.

*Jibrel is Licensed as Financial Intermediary by VQF*

https://www.nasdaq.com/press-release/jibrel-is-licensed-as-financial-intermediary-by-vqf-20180522-00305

No pasan dos días sin que el vendeburras Talal ( menudo peligro y menudo fichaje ese chaval ) ...menee contactos y/o pasos a todo lustre.


----------



## Patanegra (22 May 2018)

el nuevo token MyBit pumpeando +60% en Hitbtc si alguno quereis libraros de ese peso muerto


----------



## Albertezz (22 May 2018)

BTC camino de los 7k.

Desde el pump repentino que hubo aprincipios de abril, el volumen total solo ha hecho que decrecer, ahora mismo estamos en los 15k millones diarios, muy muy mala señal, cuanto menos volumen mayores son las bajadas, lo dicho, proxima parada btc a 7k$


----------



## juli (22 May 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> el nuevo token MyBit pumpeando +60% en Hitbtc si alguno quereis libraros de ese peso muerto



Has vendido alguna en hitbtc ?

Alguien lo ha hecho ?

Detesto a esos chorizos. ( de hecho...a los 2, a mybit iwal )


----------



## davitin (23 May 2018)

En ocasiones veo bwano.


----------



## Patanegra (23 May 2018)

juli dijo:


> Has vendido alguna en hitbtc ?
> 
> Alguien lo ha hecho ?
> 
> Detesto a esos chorizos. ( de hecho...a los 2, a mybit iwal )



me parece que la he cagado.....en hitbtc aun tiienen los viejos Mybit...y les he enviado los nuevos ::

al final va a dar lo mismo.....vamos a perder todo de una manera u otra ::


----------



## silverwindow (23 May 2018)

Lo peor de estas historias es que se tiran semanas para arreglarlas.
Yo en hitbtc siempre con condon,mil precauciones y poca cantidad.
Son unos chorizos hdp.

Con bitfinex ya tuve un marron con el 2FA, y estube casi un mes "congelado" por perder el smartphone ,hasta que se soluciono, con mails kafkianos y respuestas automaticas.
Que puto horror dios.


----------



## plus ultra (23 May 2018)

A mar revuelto ganancia de pescadores,el hilo con bajisima actividad, casi nula esta vez no sera por que esta lleno de spam.

SKY que si alguno no me habia visto mencionarla tubo que verlo ayer esta al 40% en positivo top58

MTC 80% en positivo desde ayer, ya dije que parecía que le quedaba camino,se ha hecho un x3 en 9 dias.


----------



## lurker (23 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> MTC 80% en positivo.



volvemos a las andadas, Mcafee pumpeando coins...que tío mas chapas (nunca mejor dicho) ::
Por cierto, hay otra MTC (Marinecoin) que está subiendo. Es una shitcoin que regalaron hace meses (450k pa la buchaca de gratis) y está en su exchange f1cx
En el discord están activos (mas o menos) y parece que algo dará que hablar...como pille cacho en algún exchange serio puede dar la sorpresa....de momento hodl y a ver ::

en cuanto a WCEX - XT parece que hay que verificarse para que te los den...habéis probado? yo tengo ahí 500XT en standby, si finalmente me los meten al Balance ya os digo...

saludos


----------



## Carlos1 (23 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> A mar revuelto ganancia de pescadores,el hilo con bajisima actividad, casi nula esta vez no sera por que esta lleno de spam.
> 
> SKY que si alguno no me habia visto mencionarla tubo que verlo ayer esta al 40% en positivo top58
> 
> MTC 80% en positivo desde ayer, ya dije que parecía que le quedaba camino,se ha hecho un x3 en 9 dias.




Me parece que mucha gente se siente mas atraída por el Discord de Criptolandia de Divad que por el foro.

Hay mucha gente aportando a diario, y aunque es formato chat, a nadie se le ha ido la cabeza aún.


----------



## plus ultra (23 May 2018)

lurker dijo:


> volvemos a las andadas, Mcafee pumpeando coins...que tío mas chapas (nunca mejor dicho) ::
> Por cierto, hay otra MTC (Marinecoin) que está subiendo. Es una shitcoin que regalaron hace meses (450k pa la buchaca de gratis) y está en su exchange f1cx
> En el discord están activos (mas o menos) y parece que algo dará que hablar...como pille cacho en algún exchange serio puede dar la sorpresa....de momento hodl y a ver ::
> 
> ...



No se si sera Mcafee pero a mi como si es Mcdonald con una Macrypto aqui lo interesante es ganar satoshis,yo la encontré perdida por el maket le heche un ojillo por arriba,probé su app y pensé que tenia posibilidades ahora despues de hacer ROI no me importa mucho como la mayoria.

Referente a SKY entra mañana en BINANCE.

SKYcoin listada en BINANCE


----------



## juli (23 May 2018)

SÚPER instructivo link para entender la Jibrel Network.

Las posibilidades, con una amplia región, gobiernos de lo más "comprensibles" y un sistema financiero petáo de hamijos & petrodólares ( que txinorros & ruskys quieren decelerar )...mejor , de callarse.

"...The Jibrel Network provides traditional financial assets such as currencies, commodities, debt instruments and securities, as standard ERC-20 tokens, on the Ethereum blockchain. *The Jibrel Network is a Jibrel AG initiative*. *Jibrel AG is registered in Zug, Switzerland, **Qubist Labs Inc is a software development company based out of New York, US*."








jCash and Jibrel Network Token Roll-out


----------



## juli (23 May 2018)

Enésima alusióna FACTOM desde la administración yankee .

Lo dejo en inglés, pero traduzco el primer párrafo como muestra de los datos estadísticos que maneja la Castuza USA - en principio, ajena al blockchai bizznezz y carente de panfletada - respecto a la evolución económica de la blockchain global ( como un x23/x24 en el cap general respecto a hoy a esta hora )

Más que nada, para los jodidillos momentos de meneo del árbol y todo éso... 

*"Blockchain es, sin duda, la tecnología más popular que se desarrolla hoy en día en los sectores privado y gubernamental. Un informe reciente publicado por Research and Market determinó que el mercado global de Blockchain fue valorado en $ 411.5 millones en 2017 y crecerá a $ 7.7 mil millones para el 2022, una sorprendente tasa de crecimiento anual de casi el 80 por ciento."* ( entiendo que se refiere a billones )

S&T Leading Blockchain Solution R&D for DHS Components | Homeland Security


-------

En las últimas semanas, Factom ha establecido nuevos socios , del sólido perfil habitual, esta vez en el sector privado, en Japón y alguna otra zona que ahora mismo no recuerdo - creo que Nueva Zelanda, Australia o algo así -...pero me corté de subirlos para no aburrir. La zona que falta para tener referencias relevantes en todo el globo es Sudamérica.

Compraza Factom.


----------



## plus ultra (24 May 2018)

Van cerrando el cerco a las monedas anónimas,algo imposible pero por ahora cosas como esta pueden afectar a su cotización.

Criptomonedas privadas también son eliminadas de casa de cambio surcoreana

MONERO solte todo lo que tenia antes del fork y eso que venia holdeando desde una cifra,no he vuelto a entrar y no lo are por ahora.

ZCASH igual al ser su pilar el anonimato también me he salido.

Estas dos esperare a que pase la incertidumbre para volver a tomar posiciones,si es que lo ago.

DASH como la privacidad es algo opcional y espero algo muy positivo para estos meses prefiero mantenerme y correr riesgos.




SUNCOTRACT SNC si esta noticia sale en otro momento con el mercado al alza hubiese volado.

today announced that it has entered into a strategic partnership with Microsoft



No caigáis en pesimismos,en el FUD ni en teorías de tierraplanistas,cuando todo esta verde blockchain es el futuro,esto y lo otro...ahora es momento de de ser fieles y confiar en este nuevo paradigma del blockchain,tomar posiciones en estos momentos es lo bueno, no cuando el tren ha salido y no vemos influenciados por el FOMO.

Buenas noches


----------



## Gurney (24 May 2018)

Google, los que han prohibido por nuestro bien los anuncios de cryptos:
Google Tries Hiring Vitalik Buterin for a Secret Crypto Project


----------



## vpsn (24 May 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Google, los que han prohibido por nuestro bien los anuncios de cryptos:
> Google Tries Hiring Vitalik Buterin for a Secret Crypto Project



Esta claro que acabaremos viendo una GoogleCoin o una AmazonCoin, solo es cuestion de tiempo. De echo yo estoy en una gran companya y estoy creando un prototipo de blockchain.


----------



## Gurney (24 May 2018)

Varios análisis técnicos diferentes:


@PeterLBrandt
hace 14 horas
_Decline in $BTC adding definition to 15-wk sym triangle. Could be continuation (65% odds) or reversal (35%). If continuation, then target of 3505. If reversal, then new parabolic advance. Trend Model is down._








‏
@Crypto_Ed_NL
hace 16 horas
_$BTCUSD reached bounce area, we should at least get a reaction in from this area. 
Its in a falling wedge, maybe we can get a good bounce but longer term it looks ugly_









@ZeusZissou
22 may.
_$BTC | Just my 2 cents. Prove me wrong._







‏

@crypto_rand
18 may.
_#Bitcoin parabola still on play, don't panic. 100K are closer than ever._


----------



## juli (24 May 2018)

En FCT han posteado el informe que comenté ayer...y siguen apuntando a 7.000 kilos desde los 400 en 2017...supongo que no encaja porque algo me pierdo. 

Alguien entiende a qué se refieren exactamente ?

Blockchain Market Worth 7,683.7 Million USD by 2022


----------



## Costa2439 (24 May 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> Esta claro que acabaremos viendo una GoogleCoin o una AmazonCoin, solo es cuestion de tiempo. De echo yo estoy en una gran companya y estoy creando un prototipo de blockchain.



Las tarjetas de amazon ya son Amazoncoin, metes un protocolo de encriptado a los codigos y los metes en un exchange

El problema de amazoncoin, googlecoin, facecoin es que en caso de hacerlos serian centralizados y eso para que sirve? en que se diferencia con la tecnologia ya existente y si son descentralizados en que les beneficia a ellos?

Si quieres crear una blockchain propia y casi gratuita mirate la plataforma komodo y sus cadenas independiente paralelas


----------



## Claudius (24 May 2018)

juli dijo:


> En FCT han posteado el informe que comenté ayer...y siguen apuntando a 7.000 kilos desde los 400 en 2017...supongo que no encaja porque algo me pierdo.
> 
> Alguien entiende a qué se refieren exactamente ?
> 
> Blockchain Market Worth 7,683.7 Million USD by 2022



Blockchain Market by Provider & Application - 2022 | MarketsandMarkets

The blockchain market size is expected to grow from USD 241.9 Million in 2016 to USD 7,683.7 Million by 2022, at a Compound Annual Growth Rate (CAGR) of 79.6%. The major growth drivers of the market include the increasing demand for distributed ledger technology, reduced total cost of ownership, rising cryptocurrencies market cap and initial coin offerings, increasing demand for simplified business processes and creating transparency and immutability, faster transactions and increasing adoption of Blockchain-as-a-Service . The base year considered for this report is 2016 and the market forecast period is 2017–2022.

---------- Post added 24-may-2018 at 21:18 ----------




Costa2439 dijo:


> Las tarjetas de amazon ya son Amazoncoin, metes un protocolo de encriptado a los codigos y los metes en un exchange
> 
> El problema de amazoncoin, googlecoin, facecoin es que en caso de hacerlos serian centralizados y eso para que sirve? en que se diferencia con la tecnologia ya existente y si son descentralizados en que les beneficia a ellos?
> 
> Si quieres crear una blockchain propia y casi gratuita mirate la plataforma komodo y sus cadenas independiente paralelas



Fíjate que si yo fuera Bezos, (que tiene antepasados españoles y estuvo en el pueblo de sus ancestros), yo no me complicaba, me hubiera comprado millones de xrp hace 1 año y esperaría mi momento para hacer el comunicado, de parnertship. 
El puede elegir lo que quiera, pero los ripple+amazon = usa corp.


----------



## zz00zz (24 May 2018)

Comentáis toda criptolandia y siempre ignoráis u olvidáis de la mas importante MAIDSAFE

PARSEC: A Paradigm Shift for Asynchronous and Permissionless Consensus

Algún día criptolandia se dará cuenta de que Maidsafe pertenece a otra dimensión, la idolatrada blockchain pasará a ser un Anacronismo ✞con su mastodontica y absurda replicación de datos, su derroche energético y su limitada capacidad de escalar, sin entrar entre muchas otras mas deficiencias como son su centralismo y su privacidad deficiente.


----------



## juli (24 May 2018)

La Jwallet, a punto de estar abierta.

JCash...valor estable para transferencias de criptoactivos volubles.

Como ellos dicen, el primero de los "servicios" de la red Jibrel ( llegarán bonos, MPs, etc...)

Si quieren que la banca adopte su sistema,y más "encapsulando" activos Reales de alto valor, no pueden andar con gambadas...suena a primer examen en toda regla. A ver qué tal.



*"The jWallet beta release is right around the corner. Stay tuned for more details!"*

Twitter

---------- Post added 24-may-2018 at 22:22 ----------




zz00zz dijo:


> Comentáis toda criptolandia y siempre ignoráis u olvidáis de la mas importante MAIDSAFE
> 
> PARSEC: A Paradigm Shift for Asynchronous and Permissionless Consensus
> 
> Algún día criptolandia se dará cuenta de que Maidsafe pertenece a otra dimensión, la idolatrada blockchain pasará a ser un Anacronismo ✞con su mastodontica y absurda replicación de datos, su derroche energético y su limitada capacidad de escalar, sin entrar entre muchas otras mas deficiencias como son su centralismo y su privacidad deficiente.



Y quién te impide echar luces sobre tu elección, hombre ? 

Hasta la cocina. Seguro que más de uno, encantáo.


----------



## zz00zz (25 May 2018)

juli dijo:


> ---------- Post added 24-may-2018 at 22:22 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...






No he visto a nadie que me lo impida :rolleye:, es que solo veis el bosque, mejor dicho los hierbajos sin ver el pino


----------



## vpsn (25 May 2018)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Las tarjetas de amazon ya son Amazoncoin, metes un protocolo de encriptado a los codigos y los metes en un exchange
> 
> El problema de amazoncoin, googlecoin, facecoin es que en caso de hacerlos serian centralizados y eso para que sirve? en que se diferencia con la tecnologia ya existente y si son descentralizados en que les beneficia a ellos?
> 
> Si quieres crear una blockchain propia y casi gratuita mirate la plataforma komodo y sus cadenas independiente paralelas



La verdad esque etsoy usando etherum, el objetivo mas que la moneda es demostrar que una funcionde la companya puede pasarse a smart contracts. 
Pero muchas gracias, estoy mirandome lo de komodo.


----------



## juli (25 May 2018)

zz00zz dijo:


> No he visto a nadie que me lo impida :rolleye:, es que solo veis el bosque, mejor dicho los hierbajos sin ver el pino



Tú no ves a dos palmos de tu napia...o verías que se te ha invitado a todo lo contrario.

Si tienes info , más allá del hilo ad hoc que teníais y ni puta idea de qué habréis hecho con él...pues todo OK. Para psicoanalisis baratos de la especie...avisa, que hasta los wevox de vigías d'occidente ...y va a ser que t, awanta tu puta madre.


----------



## zz00zz (25 May 2018)

*Relajate* juli, 

Y Gracias por la invitación, pero ya me había apercibido de ello.

Siento que seas tu quien no entiende.:


----------



## juli (25 May 2018)

zz00zz dijo:


> *Relajate* juli,
> 
> Y Gracias por la invitación, pero ya me había apercibido de ello.
> 
> Siento que seas tu quien no entiende.:




Es más simple : SI quieres comunicar...no seas tan perdonavidas...o acabarás pajeándote solita.

Para todo lo demás, encantáo de la vida ...ya te lo he dicho desde el minuto 1.


----------



## zz00zz (25 May 2018)

UF :fiufiu:....... pues si renuncio a comunicar, prefiero hacérmelo sólita.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (25 May 2018)

zz00zz sin ánimo de ofender, si quieres hacernos ver la grandeza de un proyecto, tu actitud de perdonavidas no ayuda a que nos interesemos por el.

La gracia de los foros es mostrar un proyecto que nos gusta y apoyamos y exponer los motivos por los cuales creemos que puede imponerse, luego ya cada uno es libre de invertir en él.


----------



## Gurney (25 May 2018)

Bitcoin, Futures and the Ghost of Gold


----------



## zz00zz (25 May 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo No se a que muestra te refieres a mi con lo de perdonavidas ?

Si es que se trata por mis distinciones entre hierbajos y el pino, te diré que es lo que siento, pienso, digo y me ratifico en ello aún a riesgo de que ahora además de perdonavidas acabéis de adornare con soberbio y sobrado.

Vengo con bastantes frecuencia a este hilo precisamente para que vuestros comentarios me ayuden a separar el grano de la paja (arduo trabajo) y siempre os veo exponiendo los atractivos a 10001 cripto, sin ver nunca que comentéis algo de Maidsafe, 

Pues mira por donde que a esto he venido yo *sin mas*

Y he venido con la esperanza y creyendo que este hilo tiene mas razón de ser que un mero reducto de puros especuladores buscando y relamiendo el Pump de turno.

Bueno a lo que iba, aquí tenéis unos cuentos links de Maidafe, para quien se quiera informar de lo que creo que es un mundo aparte de las criptos, y que espero pueda acabar con este idolatrado becerro de oro que es la blockchain, convertido ahora ya si, en un dinosaurio herido de muerte.

A todo ello que no es poco no entraré en la Internet que están construyendo, *la que tenia que haber sido y no fue*, ahora absorbida por dinosaurios corporativos y regulada por entes gubernamentales espureos a ella.

Los frutos de esta nueva red al igual que su regulación no pertenecen a nadie mas que a sus *propios* *usuarios*.



PARSEC: A Paradigm Shift for Asynchronous and Permissionless Consensus : CryptoCurrency


Blockchain update: MaidSafe touts consensus mechanism to rival Bitcoin's Proof-of-Work

The New Internet Shouldn't Be Blockchain-Based - YouTube


An Introduction to the SAFE Network - YouTube



http://docs.maidsafe.net/Whitepapers/pdf/PARSEC.pdf

https://safenetforum.org/


----------



## paketazo (25 May 2018)

zz00zz dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No te olvides del título del hilo: "*ESPECULACIÓN*"

En cuanto a maidsafe, no discutiré nada al respecto, es un proyecto pionero, y que lleva años rodando.

Lo que sí era de esperar, es que a estas alturas tuviera más funcionalidades de las que tiene, pero bueno, eso es el pan de cada día de todas las altcoins, que dan plazos y pocas o ninguna, cumple con ellos.

Por mi, ojalá que maidsafe fundiera al monopolio de internet que tenemos que aguantar hoy en día...lo veo difícil y lejano, pero al menos están ahí intentándolo.

Un saludo


----------



## zz00zz (25 May 2018)

Paketazo



No desprecio la especulación, ni mucho menos, todo es especulación en esta vida, solo que me interesa mas los fundamentos.

Te sugiero que no veas tan lejano la red.

Pocos por no decir ninguno sabe lo que acaba de conseguir Maidsafe con Parsec, perdón si hay una excepción Digipl y ademas en profundidad.

Ni yo mismo pensaba que estaban tan adelantados, es mas con este avance creo que no es descabellado ver la red funcionando en beta antes que termine el año.


Me dejaba un enlace a lo que yo creo mas importante 


The Server Needs To Die To Save The Internet




No solo van a morir los servidores, con ellos todos los macro estamentos financieros y gubernamentales servidores y reguladores de sus propios intereses, para no ser tan galáctico, los mismos foros como este van a ser pronto descentralizados.


El poder de cada uno frente al poder de un grupo. 


La sociedad se está atomizando.


----------



## paketazo (25 May 2018)

zz00zz dijo:


> Paketazo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues es un proyecto que seguí durante los primeros años bastante. Luego consideré que se trataba de un simple saca cuartos que solo buscaba autofinanciarse hasta la eternidad pumpeando el mercado con noticias sensacionalistas pero con poca sustancia.


Sinceramente, entre su caída en el mercado de capitalizaciones, la escasez de exchangers interesados y la poca publicidad, va a tardar mucho en aumentar su precio...aun que quizá su valor, como indicas, esté muy arriba respecto a otras.

Leeré un poco esta noche si tengo un rato. Gracias por recordarla y un saludo


----------



## Patanegra (25 May 2018)

zz00zz dijo:


> Paketazo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



asumiendo que tengas razon y que Persec es la hostia, para qué vale el token Maidasafe, tendra una utilidad y no podra ser creado a voluntad (inflacionado)?


----------



## zz00zz (25 May 2018)

Safecoin se regulara según algoritmo de oferta y demanda de la agricultura, 

https://docs.maidsafe.net/Whitepapers/pdf/Safecoin.pdf

Red autónoma sin gestión humana.


----------



## Patanegra (25 May 2018)

zz00zz dijo:


> Safecoin se regulara según algoritmo de oferta y demanda de la agricultura,
> 
> https://docs.maidsafe.net/Whitepapers/pdf/Safecoin.pdf
> 
> Red autónoma sin gestión humana.



cual es la relacion entre safecoin y maidsafe?


----------



## zz00zz (25 May 2018)

maidsafecoin es anterior a la red operativa (actualmente), safecoin será cuando ya este en funcionamiento la red, el intercambio es 1 a 1 

desencadenada de btc, totalmente opaca, sin comisiones, no manipulable y prácticamente instantánea.



Por la Gracias de Dios.


bye bye, al peor y último monopolio, la creación del dinero.


----------



## plus ultra (25 May 2018)

BBK $ 0.00456506 +101.03 %

Ayer me dio por comprar un poco entre 20 y 25 y he vendido en 40,para gasolina que como esta subiendo... lo principal lo tengo a x10 pero lo voy a subir me esta dando buenas sensaciones aunque el volumen no es gran cosa 2.900$ en una de estas PUMP y: si lo llego a saber ... mira que me lo estaba pensando... encima la mierda esta de xxx no se mueve... joder me hubiese hecho un x... ahora ya no,si compro seguro que baja :XX:

Buenas noches.

PD:Ni puto caso es solo un chicharro del moton,pero ojala me equivoque.


----------



## zz00zz (25 May 2018)

Sugiero atención a Safex 

SAFEX | Crypto Currency Community Decentralized Cryptocommerce Blockchain

Con toda mi humildad, el que creo el posible amazón, alibaba, ebay pero este DESCENTRALIZADO y también DESENCADENADO de la blockchain de BTC.
intentaron unirse con Maidasafe, pero Safex tiene mucha prisa. su particular blockcain dicen operativa para finales de junio.


----------



## sirpask (26 May 2018)

Open Bazar ahora sirve de exchange? Alguien lo ha probado?

Twitter


----------



## Kukulkam (26 May 2018)

zz00zz dijo:


> Sugiero atención a Safex
> 
> SAFEX | Crypto Currency Community Decentralized Cryptocommerce Blockchain
> 
> ...



Llevo con safex y dabek un año,ahora si ,la mainnet,harán airdrop de safex Cash 

Enviado desde mi SM-G531F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kukulkam (26 May 2018)

Dejo un buen artículo para los amantes del lenguaje lagarto:

The Ethereum-blockchain size has exceeded 1TB, and yes, it

Básicamente dice que la red Ethereum esta petada(y no tiene arreglo) por el aumento dramatico del blocksize, vamos, que morirá


----------



## zz00zz (26 May 2018)

Copio y pego lo que es el mejor oráculo que he leído hasta ahora.::
__________________________________________________________

Un recordatorio amistoso acerca de a dónde se dirige crypto 

Como todo el mundo puede ver claramente a estas alturas, se están sentando las bases para que el dinero institucional entre finalmente en el mercado de la criptografía.

No estoy hablando de individuos de mucho dinero o inversionistas privados o similares; estoy hablando de bancos, grandes corporaciones/compañías, y GRANDES fondos (como fondos de pensiones y similares).

Verás, el dinero GRANDE como ese no tenía una forma legítima de entrar en el mercado. Seguro que las piscinas oscuras y la compra de medicamentos de venta libre eran posibles, pero estas formas no estaban lo suficientemente establecidas para que el GRAN dinero institucional salte todavía.

No sólo eso, sino que el GRAN dinero necesita para asegurarse de que los salvavidas (la SEC y otros gobiernos importantes) van a dejar que todos naden y se diviertan un poco.

Y lo harán, como lo evidencian todos los grandes movimientos que están ocurriendo (la patente de intercambio de Géminis, la inversión institucional de Coinbase, el registro de Kraken ante la SEC, la entrada de Goldman Sachs en criptografía, yadda yadda yadda yadda). Estas cosas no estarían sucediendo si esos jugadores no supieran ya lo que dirán los salvavidas (y ya han empezado a insinuar).

Así que esto es lo que va a pasar: El dinero GRANDE va a entrar, el precio va a saltar de eso. La plebe entonces FOMO en / de nuevo en la causa de que el precio para subir más. Entonces los bancos y los fondos más grandes van a empezar a ofrecer al joe medio la oportunidad de invertir en criptografía a través de ellos para que no tengan que usar una aplicación o manejar ninguna clave o preocuparse por nada de esas "cosas tecnológicas" como almacenar claves y lo que no.

Y eso hará que el precio suba aún más.

Verán caballeros, $8400 parece mucho por una moneda de 25 centavos, pero en realidad, cuando se tiene en cuenta lo que va a suceder cuando el dinero GRANDE se derrama y desencadena el próximo encierro, $8400 no son tonterías.

¿Por qué crees que todos estos grandes nombres siguen tirando predicciones ridículamente altas de lo que bitcoin puede alcanzar? $50.000, $100.000, $1.000.000...

No es sólo porque quieran crear publicidad. Es porque si usted sabe cómo hacer los cálculos, esos números no sólo son completamente realistas sino también probables.

Finalmente, usted necesita entender esto: no habrá ningún evento específico o noticias o asociaciones que provoquen el próximo encierro (los miro a ustedes, vendedores de consenso). El próximo encierro va a ocurrir cuando menos te lo esperes, cuando todo esté tranquilo, cuando todo el mundo piense que no está pasando nada... Ahí es cuando verás que el precio empieza a subir.

Y estarás esperando a que baje y se corrija, pero no lo hará... y antes de que te des cuenta, va a tomar a todo el mundo por sorpresa, como nunca se hubieran imaginado. Será uno que sale de la nada y se traga las predicciones bajistas de todos y las escupe destrozadas y masticadas. Viene....lento pero seguro, se acerca una buena tormenta.

Así que relájate, relájate, abre un brewski, y construye tus carteras mientras el precio todavía está maduro caballeros, porque cuando menos te lo esperes, las mierdas van a ser reales. Y si estás preparado para ello, te harás más rico de lo que pensabas

Traducción realizada con el traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator
____________________________________________________________________


Lo que quizás no esperan es lo que se esta cociendo muy dentro de la esfera cripto, al baile han llegado tarde, acabaran con la mas fea cuando la masa y después ellos mismos descubran la *Descentralización Genuina.*


----------



## trancos123 (26 May 2018)

zz00zz dijo:


> Copio y pego lo que es el mejor oráculo que he leído hasta ahora.::
> __________________________________________________________
> 
> Un recordatorio amistoso acerca de a dónde se dirige crypto
> ...



Es de cortesía que si no has escrito tú ese texto pongas el enlace al original.


----------



## zz00zz (26 May 2018)

Claro......Ya puedes ir a darle tus votos, te lo agradeceré y te lo agradecerán.



A friendly reminder about where crypto is going next... : CryptoCurrency


No soy amante de estas cosas pero bueno me parece muy bien.
"MAIDSAFE: PARSEC CONSENSUS ALGORITHM = 70.29% PROFIT!!!" by trader CryptoTradeSignals


----------



## paketazo (26 May 2018)

zz00zz dijo:


> Claro......Ya puedes ir a darle tus votos, te lo agradeceré y te lo agradecerán.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es muy complicado predecir el futuro, y más si hablamos de mercados tan jóvenes como este.

Personalmente cuando la masa espera que las manos fuertes les dejen caer migajas anticipando sus decisiones, me hecho a temblar...

Llevo escuchando décadas argumentaciones similares en renta variable...el sector biotecnológico, el sector biofarmaceutico... que si van a entrar manos fuertes, que si se están posicionando y aprovecharemos la ola...

Hace años que entendí que a las manos fuertes, no les es suficiente con controlar el mercado, estas, a mayores buscan la miseria del pequeño y mediano inversor a largo plazo.


Si esperamos que BTC vuelva a 50K, y que sean grandes bancos o fondos quienes nos lo lleven allí, hemos de entender, que solo lo harán si en ese punto pueden endosarnos esos BTC para luego recomprarlos un 80% más baratos, o simplemente arremeter contra el mercado y destruirlo.

¿quieren las manos fuertes a BTC para algo más que especular y enriquecerse?

¿si los que escribimos aquí fuéramos los banqueros más poderosos del mundo, querríamos que BTC haga libre a la masa y la aleje de nuestro control?


El que ha escrito ese artículo, tiene buena madera, y buena carne, pero le falta el mechero para prenderla.

No dudo que BTC subirá, si no la caga a nivel de seguridad, no debería tener problemas para seguir aumentando precio a largo plazo, pero de ahí, a que las manos fuertes quieran tirar su fiat sobre el pueblo a cambio de algoritmos, va un buen trecho.

Ellos solo buscan control, y creo que a día de hoy ya poseen el control sobre el precio de BTC mediante la manipulación de los grandes exchangers, de este modo pueden reprimir el precio el tiempo que consideren oportuno, y hacer un pump cuando menos se espera para volver a bajarlo del mismo modo.

Los volúmenes de coins como ETH, BTC, o XRP, son una evidente pista de que el precio se manipula constantemente por las manos fuertes mediante exchangers, ya que las transacciones diarias, no revierten en la economía real, si no que son simples movimientos especulativos.

Ojalá que el articulista acierte, pero yo no lo veo tan fácil.

Un saludo


----------



## Patanegra (26 May 2018)

Sabeis por que han deslistado a Safex de Cryptopia y Bittrex?


----------



## juli (26 May 2018)

****Visiongain* *es un portal de información empresarial líder que lo ayuda a mantenerse a la vanguardia de los desarrollos clave de la industria al proporcionar inteligencia de mercado procesable. A través de 16 sectores verticales, analizamos las tecnologías de vanguardia que están transformando la industria. Es vital que se mantenga informado de las oportunidades comerciales que se presentan en un entorno competitivo en constante evolución.

* Informe a raíz del Tokyo Blockchain Business Camp.*

Blockchain Supply Chain Technologies Within the Automotive Market 2018-2028 - AUT0062 - Report - Automotive - Market Research Reports. Market Analysis Company. Visiongain


( Detalle en cañí - googliano - )

"*Análisis de los factores clave que impulsan el crecimiento a nivel mundial, regional y nacional Tecnologías de la cadena de suministro Blockchain dentro de los mercados automotrices Desde 2018-2028[/COLOR]*

*Perfiles de las principales empresas de cadena de suministro de Blockchain en el sector automotriz*

• Mesosphere
• *Dash*
• Bitpay
• Shapeshift
• Bittrex
• *Factom Inc * 
• Coinbase Inc.
• Blockchain
• *Ripple*
• IBM
• Chain Inc
• Monax


*
¿Quién debería leer este informe?*

• OEM de automoción
• Proveedores de componentes
• especialistas en automóviles conectados
• Compañías de electrónica
• Empresas de logística
• Proveedores de tecnología
• Los minoristas automotrices
• Las compañías de seguros
• Compañías de leasing
• CEOs
• Ejecutivos de alto rango
• Gestores de activos
• Jefes de desarrollo estratégico
• Personal de marketing
• Analistas de mercado
• Contratación de personal
• Gerentes de la compañía
• Administradores de la industria
• Asociaciones industriales
• Departamentos de compras de la compañía
• Gerentes de desarrollo de negocios
• Consultores
• Inversores
• Bancos
• Departamentos y agencias gubernamentales"

( Resto del informe...por tiempo y zonas geográficas específicas, etc... )


*FACTOM*, Aún por debajo de 20 pavels. 8 minoyes y pico de supply.

tic,tc...tic,tac...


----------



## Parlakistan (26 May 2018)

juli dijo:


> ****Visiongain* *es un portal de información empresarial líder que lo ayuda a mantenerse a la vanguardia de los desarrollos clave de la industria al proporcionar inteligencia de mercado procesable. A través de 16 sectores verticales, analizamos las tecnologías de vanguardia que están transformando la industria. Es vital que se mantenga informado de las oportunidades comerciales que se presentan en un entorno competitivo en constante evolución.
> 
> * Informe a raíz del Tokyo Blockchain Business Camp.*
> 
> ...



Lo veo un informe un poco de risa, no menciona a IOTA que tiene asociación con Bosch (el mayor proveedor de componentes de automóviles y con más patentes con diferencia), grupo Volkswagen (el mayor fabricante de automóviles del mundo, VW, Audi, Beintley, Seat, Skoda, Man, scania, lamborghini...) y que está en el consorcio Mobi (Bosch, Ford, Renault, GM) y está trabajando con Porsche y tiene gente de Daimler dentro de la fundación. 

Tampoco se menciona a Vechain que tiene un acuerdo con BMW. 

¿En serio Ripple y Dash? ¿Qué tienen que ver esas monedas con una cadena de suministro o con el iot?


----------



## juli (26 May 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo veo un informe un poco de risa, no menciona a IOTA que tiene asociación con Bosch (el mayor proveedor de componentes de automóviles y con más patentes con diferencia), grupo Volkswagen (el mayor fabricante de automóviles del mundo, VW, Audi, Beintley, Seat, Skoda, Man, scania, lamborghini...) y que está en el consorcio Mobi (Bosch, Ford, Renault, GM) y está trabajando con Porsche y tiene gente de Daimler dentro de la fundación.
> 
> Tampoco se menciona a Vechain que tiene un acuerdo con BMW.
> 
> ¿En serio Ripple y Dash? ¿Qué tienen que ver esas monedas con una cadena de suministro o con el iot?



Para valorarlo y reírnos todos habrá que comprar el informe. 

Lo expuesto es sólo "el temario". En el link adjunto es absolutamente obvio.

Sobre los tratos y ejemplos...pues lo msimo. La letra quequeña. Hace nada ya se apuntó aquí un token de ETH con la bandera de partner de BMW y al final, filfa y piés pa'qué os quiero...

EL apunte que subía , sin la letra pequeña de pago , etá ahí por la información que pueden estar meneando ahora mismo informes estadisticos a los que recurren empresas importantes en todo el globo. A mí, con que esas ideas se transmitan, ya me dice algo...más allá de que tecnicamente sean la fucking biblia del rigor o no. ..pues lo que me llama en ese caso es la adopción que puedan provocar.


----------



## coque42 (27 May 2018)

Joder MTC menudo pump up, yo vendo la mitad de las chapas y a seguir.


----------



## FelipeAguirre (27 May 2018)

El progreso tecnológico es sin duda muy importante y chulo pero hay que controlarlo atentamente y escrupulosamente. O algún día las máquinas entenderán que son más rápidos, más fuertes y más inteligentes que nosotros y ya)


----------



## paketazo (27 May 2018)

FelipeAguirre dijo:


> El progreso tecnológico es sin duda muy importante y chulo pero hay que *controlarlo* atentamente y escrupulosamente. O algún día las máquinas entenderán que son más rápidos, más fuertes y más inteligentes que nosotros y ya)



El control pone freno a la evolución. El conocimiento del universo se basa en la evolución, "prueba / error" , si un ente mediocre y egocéntrico como el ser humano, trata de ejercer un control sobre algo que evolucionado le puede superar con creces, sería como poner a un borrego a explicarle a nuestros hijos física.

Sería como pretender hacernos inmortales, y por consiguiente frenar en nuestra generación la evolución que llevamos a nuestras espaldas de millones de años, y que podría llevarnos algún día a formar parte de algo relevante, y no solo a sentirnos amos del mundo.

Por otra parte, la represión del índice crypto/BTC lleva desde el inicio del año siendo muy fuerte...no sé a dónde pretenden llevarlo, pero sigo considerando que llegaremos a un precio dónde no haya dudas y entre dinero sin compasión para empujar el próximo ciclo alcista...mientras tanto a los que no se hayan salido, paciencia, pues ahora ya es posible ir a testear doble suelo de corto plazo.

Un saludo


----------



## coque42 (27 May 2018)

Ha salido esta mañana al mercado el token de NEO phantasma https://phantasma.io/ en Switcheo (un exchange descentralizado) está al doble de precio que en la ICO, tiene una cap de algo más de 3 millones. Llamadme soñador, pero no me parece descabellado dada la naturaleza del proyecto que llegue a tener una cap de 50 millones o más, al igual que compañeras suyas como Aphelion. De momento las tenemos tiradas de precio en el exchange de switcheo, cuando sea listada en CMC y algún exchange centralizado nivel gate io en adelante puede ser un pelotazo acojonante. Suerte señores.

__________________________
Edito, la capitalización es de 20 millones, se habían comido un 0 de la suply en telegram.


----------



## plus ultra (27 May 2018)

MTC ahora mismo en 4426 satos X5 desde aviso (13 dias), comportamiento completamente contrario al mercado felicidades si alguno le dio por meter alguna chapilla.Me mojo y sigo pensando que aun le queda margen de beneficio la tenemos que ver dentro del top100 minimo.

Estos dias no he estado muy puesto en el mundillo pero repasando un poco algún apunte creo que junio sera un mes "movidito" por lo que desde mi punto de vista es buen momento para posicionarse desde ya.

No tengo dato alguno pero entre las top tenemos a DASH tiene que sacar algo este verano.

Recuerdo los fork este mes de BCN dia 12 y en especial el de DGB el 21 interesante este por la capacidad de pumpear que tienen sus fanboy,el dia 7 airdrop de STORM.

Buenas noches

EDITO: 

El forero *cagao* tiene razon, El fork de BCN esta "reprogramado" segun su equipo,que no lo harán como tenían publicado en su road map,el equipo lo explica aqui.


----------



## bmbnct (27 May 2018)

Sorteo un libro 'Bitcoin Standard'.
Animaros a participar!

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/1036415-sorteo-libro-bitcoin-standard.html


----------



## Patanegra (27 May 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Ha salido esta mañana al mercado el token de NEO phantasma https://phantasma.io/ en Switcheo (un exchange descentralizado) está al doble de precio que en la ICO, tiene una cap de algo más de 3 millones. Llamadme soñador, pero no me parece descabellado dada la naturaleza del proyecto que llegue a tener una cap de 50 millones o más, al igual que compañeras suyas como Aphelion. De momento las tenemos tiradas de precio en el exchange de switcheo, cuando sea listada en CMC y algún exchange centralizado nivel gate io en adelante puede ser un pelotazo acojonante. Suerte señores.
> 
> __________________________
> Edito, la capitalización es de 20 millones, se habían comido un 0 de la suply en telegram.



pero si segun su pagina web la Ico no ha terminado


----------



## Gurney (28 May 2018)

Alts bajando en satoshis.
Id mirando las que os gusten para entrar.

---------- Post added 28-may-2018 at 11:42 ----------

State of Ethereum Classic


----------



## Gurney (28 May 2018)

June 1 is Almost Here - Register Your EOS and eosDAC Tokens or Lose Them Forever - Bitcoinist.com


----------



## Patanegra (28 May 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> June 1 is Almost Here - Register Your EOS and eosDAC Tokens or Lose Them Forever - Bitcoinist.com



no basta con tenerlos en Binance, hay que hacer eso?


----------



## rogerma (28 May 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> no basta con tenerlos en Binance, hay que hacer eso?



Binance hará el swap, pero:

1. Tendrás que fiarte de ellos, cosa poco recomendable. 
2. Te perderás algunos airdrops de proyectos sobre EOS: Everything You Need to Know About the First Wave of EOS Airdrops


----------



## juli (28 May 2018)

Como le comentaba el otro día al forero Parlakistán...una de los 2 cosas que me llaman poderosamente en FACTOM , es su capacidad y estilo de promocionarse, preciso y contundente, casi siempre pulsando teclas a nivel empresarial TOP - cuando no directamente gubernamental - sin pachangas de mal gusto ni charlatanería multicolor - la verdad es que estoy de vendeburras e inútiles vendiendo quintaesencias futuras hasta los kojonex...hartito - dotando todo el conjunto blockchain como algo de la máxima seriedad. El ambiente de su discord es igual. ( La otra razón es lo específico y factible de su orientación blockchain - tratamiento de documentos mayormente - que posiblemente le otorgue, de instalrse con pie firme en los nichos que trabaja, de una posición de mercado de la que echarlos será misión poco menos que imposible , dada la importancia de la discreción y la confianza en esos niveles de colaboración y en esos ámbitos ).

Aquí otra muestra de cómo quieren "extender la fe" , ahora desde dentro, y conseguir estimular desarrolladores que proyecten la potencia y creatividad de su blockchain.


Factom "Blockchain vs. Paper" Hackathon June 9-10 in Austin - Factom


Googliano :
*
Factom "Blockchain vs. Paper" Hackathon del 9 al 10 de junio en Austin*



Spoiler



El Hackathon Factom "Paper vs. Blockchain" el 9 y 10 de junio en Capital Factory en Austin destacará el trabajo único de aquellos proyectos de construcción con el protocolo Factom. Te unirás a expertos en blockchain y principiantes para poner tus grandes ideas en acción. El truco se llevará a cabo el 9 de junio de 8 am a 10 pm y los ganadores presentarán sus demostraciones a los jueces el 10 de junio a partir de las 9:30 a.m. en Capital Factory. Los premios en efectivo se otorgarán a los ganadores según el uso del protocolo Factom, la originalidad y la facilidad de uso.

Este evento reunirá el mundo de los datos y blockchain para crear aplicaciones destructoras contra el papel. La red Factom está llena de datos: ven y crea interesantes aplicaciones que aprovecharán el poder de la tecnología blockchain.

La tecnología de Factom está liderando el mundo en la aplicación de soluciones blockchain a sistemas empresariales, gubernamentales y sin fines de lucro. La capa de datos Factom proporciona soluciones activas para cumplimiento, identidad, activos transparentes y valores. Con la capa de datos Factom, nuestras soluciones pueden escalarse de forma sostenible y adaptarse a las necesidades de todas las empresas de tamaño. Con la capacidad de anclarse en una red segura y descentralizada, sus datos nunca han sido más seguros, omitiendo para siempre el papel como fuente fundamental de la verdad.

No poseeremos el código creado por los participantes durante el evento, pero sí requerimos que los participantes construyan sobre el protocolo Factom.

Para registrarse en el hackathon, visite nuestra página Eventbrite en *******/factom-hackathon. Si tiene alguna pregunta, consulte las preguntas frecuentes a continuación, envíenos un correo electrónico a hello@factom.com o comuníquese con nosotros en Twitter @factom.

*Preguntas frecuentes*

¿Cómo puedo contactar al organizador si tiene alguna pregunta?
Póngase en contacto con Factom en Twitter @factom o envíenos un correo electrónico directamente a hello@factom.com .

¿Cuál es el tema del hackathon?

El tema principal del hackathon es "Blockchain vs Paper". ¿Cómo permite Blockchain que el mundo eluda el papel? Se les pedirá a los participantes que utilicen la cadena de bloques Factom para crear soluciones usando datos de Factom Blockchain en lugar de lo que tradicionalmente se almacenaría en papel.

¿Cuál es el cronograma del hackathon?

Sábado, 9 de junio

8 a.m. - Introducción y desayuno

9 a.m. - Hackathon comienza

10 p. M. -No tienes que dejar de codificar, pero se cierra Capital Factory. 

Domingo, 10 de junio

9 a.m. - Capital Factory abre

9:30 a.m. - Presentaciones

11:30 a.m. - Ceremonia de entrega de premios 

¿Cuáles son los premios?
1er lugar - $ 5,000 USD
2do lugar - $ 3,000 USD
3er lugar - $ 1,000 USD

¿Quién debe asistir?
¡Cualquiera que esté interesado en el potencial de la tecnología blockchain! Si usted es diseñador, desarrollador, UI / UX Guru o simplemente alguien con una gran idea, todos son bienvenidos para formar o unirse a un equipo.

¿Puedo participar de forma remota? ¿Cuántos miembros del equipo necesito?
Un miembro, como mínimo, debe estar presente en Austin para la presentación. Los equipos pueden ser de cualquier tamaño. (El tamaño promedio del equipo es 2.5)

¿Cómo puedo formar un equipo?
Alentamos a los participantes a comenzar a formar equipos antes del evento. Si desea formar un equipo o está buscando un equipo para unirse, asegúrese de asistir al mezclador del viernes por la noche o hacer un anuncio en la ceremonia de apertura del sábado.

Otra forma de encontrar un equipo es a través de CrowdForge: *******/2jMnedl

¿Dónde puedo encontrar más miembros del equipo?
Austin Bitcoin Meetup - enlace
Austin Blockchain Meetup - enlace
Factom Community Discord: enlace

Únete o forma un equipo en CrowdForge: *******/2jMnedl

¿Qué sucede si no sé cómo codificar?
¡Aún eres bienvenido! Siempre y cuando estés dispuesto a aprender y listo para contribuir con ideas, puedes contribuir con un equipo.

¿Qué información técnica necesito saber de antemano?
¡Ninguno en absoluto! Los miembros no técnicos aún son bienvenidos a participar. Si desea prepararse para el hackathon, siéntase libre de navegar la Documentación de Factom que se encuentra en nuestro sitio.

¿Cuál es el criterio de evaluación?
Los jueces evaluarán su hack basado en el uso del Protocolo de Factom, originalidad y utilidad. El equipo ganador será decidido por un jurado compuesto por expertos de la industria y profesionales de Factom.

¿Cómo son las presentaciones?
Tendrás 5 minutos para presentar a un panel de jueces seguido de una sesión de preguntas y respuestas de cinco minutos. Se le proporcionará soporte para A / V, un micrófono y un proyector.

¿Se nos proporcionará comida durante el Hackathon?
Sí, se te proporcionarán alimentos y bebidas durante todo el Hackathon. También puede traer sus propios alimentos y bebidas si lo prefiere.

¿Qué se proporcionará durante el concurso?
Acceso wi-fi gratuito
Comida y bebidas de dos días
Mentores para grupos
Kit de bienvenida


----------



## Patanegra (29 May 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ahora toca pump & dump , es lo tipico . Pero eso de que haya tocado
> los 800 $ en Kucoin avisa por donde vienen los tiros .
> A 22 $ es un caramelo en almibar . Es como el ZOIN a 9 centavos , sera cosa del azul prusia que todo lo puede ...
> Ahora esta a 308 mil satoshis en Satoshi Trade ...
> ...



no estoy seguro que BTCP vaya a Binance, la tendencia es que los exchanges grandes echen a las coin "privadas". Dices que BTCP estaba en Kucoin, pero ya no esta, lo habran echado? ahora solo esta en HitBtc, que es un exchange mediano y bastante chungo. ienso:


----------



## Ethan20 (29 May 2018)

FUD o tal vez no?

Chinese Internet security giant 360 has found vulnerabilities in the EOS platform : eos

http://news.8btc.com/360-security-found-critical-bug-of-eos-dawn-might-be-postponed


----------



## Gurney (29 May 2018)

Más comentarios en Reddit sobre lo de EOS:

EOS Bugs discovered before mainnet. Launch postponed. : CryptoCurrency


El resumen:
_Chinese Internet security giant 360 has found "a series of epic vulnerabilities" in the #EOS platform. Some of the bugs allow arbitrary code to be executed remotely on EOS nodes and even taking full control of the nodes.
According to their Weibo (Chinese Twitter), 360 reported the bugs to the EOS team. "The person in charge of the EOS network said that the EOS network will not be officially launched until these issues are fixed."
360: attacker can deploy smart contracts w/ malicious code to EOS super node, which will execute the contract and trigger a security bug. Once the contract is included in a new block, all full nodes including backup nodes, exchges, wallet nodes, are all susceptible to attack.
On their weibo, 360 then urges the teams and companies in this industry to pay more attention to the security of blockchain projects, as more vulnerabilities could also be found on other cryptocurrencies in future._


----------



## Mopois (29 May 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> no estoy seguro que BTCP vaya a Binance, la tendencia es que los exchanges grandes echen a las coin "privadas". Dices que BTCP estaba en Kucoin, pero ya no esta, lo habran echado? ahora solo esta en HitBtc, que es un exchange mediano y bastante chungo. ienso:



800 los tocó nada más salir. En kucoin no se podía enviar btcps a la wallet y solo tradeaban con los que dieron con el fork. De ahí que la poca demanda que hubiera no podía ser cubierta con la oferta porque no permitían ingresar.

Yo suelo seguirle la pista ya que me dio por minarlos antes del fork con un programa que había especial en aquel momento y sigo holdeando (2 tristes btcps) xD


----------



## bubbler (29 May 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Gurney (29 May 2018)

El precio de EOS va a ser desmontado, al menos en satoshis, al entorno de 0´001 pelado.
Es mi percepción, y el momento que espero para volver a entrar.


----------



## Ethan20 (29 May 2018)

Patanegra Apex (CPX) será listado en Bit-z y mas intercambios vendrán en Junio, eso si el deposito y retirada estará deshabilitado por unos días.

A ver si pegamos un Pumpazo

https://medium.com/@apexstories/apex-network-cpx-will-be-listing-on-bit-z-6c19b5a694ea]APEX Network (CPX) will be listing on Bit-Z


----------



## juli (29 May 2018)

Tapscott, Techno-gurusito donde los haya y advisor principal de Jibrel Network. 

Don Tapscott: smart contracts will change the nature of firms

cañí :

*Don Tapscott: los contratos inteligentes cambiarán la naturaleza de las empresas*
24 de mayo de 2018 / John Paul Hampstead




Spoiler



Don Tapscott pronunció el tercer discurso inaugural el miércoles por la mañana en Transparency18, aprovechando sus décadas de experiencia en cómo la tecnología de la información transforma a las empresas para ofrecer una visión audaz del comercio impulsado por blockchain. Tapscott es el cofundador y presidente ejecutivo del Blockchain Research Institute y autor de The Blockchain Revolution: cómo la tecnología detrás de bitcoin está cambiando el dinero, los negocios y el mundo (2017, 2da ed. 2018), así como muchos otros libros sobre tecnología y negocios.

Tapscott comenzó su charla con un guiño al tema de la conferencia. "La transparencia es una nueva y poderosa fuerza para el bien; La luz del sol es el mejor desinfectante. Quieres desnudarte como compañía, y cuando estás desnudo, bueno, la forma física ya no es opcional ", dijo.

"Notamos que cuando abres las cadenas de suministro y haces las cosas más transparentes, suceden muchas cosas buenas: reduces el número de abogados, aceleras el metabolismo de la cadena de suministro y reduces la tasa de errores", continuó Tapscott. .

La logística de carga y las cadenas de suministro están a punto de sufrir una transformación fundamental impulsada por la tecnología, afirmó Tapscott. Dijo que la industria ya ha aplicado varias capas de tecnología, desde los EDI a Internet, pero estos simplemente han automatizado los procesos existentes sin cambiar la estructura subyacente de las empresas o la forma en que operan.

Tapscott pidió el advenimiento de la " cuarta revolución industrial ", que se basa en los avances digitales de las últimas décadas para integrar aún más la tecnología en las sociedades y cuerpos humanos. "Las tecnologías de la cuarta revolución industrial incluyen el aprendizaje automático, la animación del mundo físico, los vehículos autónomos, la energía distribuida, la tecnología en nuestros cuerpos, la realidad virtual y los drones y la robótica", dijo Tapscott. "Pero la tecnología fundamental de la cuarta revolución industrial es la tecnología que subyace a la criptomoneda: blockchain".
WTT_WebBanner_1334x209.png

"Hasta ahora, hemos tenido acceso a la información en Internet y hemos podido compartir cosas como fotos, sitios web, archivos .pdf, documentos, diapositivas de PowerPoint y grabaciones de voz. Pero en Internet de información, no estamos compartiendo cosas en sí mismas, sino copias. Vamos a hacer la transición a un Internet de valor, donde estamos moviendo activos reales, como dinero, cupones, puntos de fidelidad, créditos de carbono, propiedad intelectual, arte, bonos, acciones e incluso cosas como votos y nuestras mismas identidades ", Pronosticó Tapscott.

Pero, ¿cómo cambiará esto fundamentalmente las empresas? Tapscott dijo que las corporaciones más grandes y más ricas del mundo han crecido en tamaño y poder debido a la captura asimétrica de información: Facebook sabe más sobre su personalidad y sus hábitos que usted; su banco sabe dónde gasta el dinero; si tiene un iPhone habilitado para GPS, Apple sabe exactamente a dónde va todos los días. Una economía impulsada por blockchain tiene el potencial de devolver el control, la administración y la monetización de esos datos a las manos de las entidades que lo crean, ya sean personas individuales o pequeñas empresas.

"Creemos que Blockchain está llevando a un cambio en la naturaleza de la empresa, en su arquitectura profunda: al mover activos de esta manera descentralizada, las empresas y las industrias se verán más como redes, y eso tiene profundas implicaciones o esta audiencia, "Dijo Tapscott. Incluso la naturaleza de la competencia corporativa puede cambiar, ya que las empresas se dan cuenta de que tienen más que ganar distribuyendo datos y fomentando el flujo de activos digitales que almacenarlos y atesorarlos.

Tapscott dijo que los contratos inteligentes de Turing incluso permitirán que las máquinas interactúen entre sí, identificando oportunidades, negociando contratos y liquidando pagos. "Cuando la bombilla de allí adquiera energía de una red eléctrica distribuida, se mejorará su reputación como bombilla confiable", profetizó Tapscott.

Pero para realmente darse cuenta del potencial de blockchain, los líderes corporativos tendrán que estar a la altura de las circunstancias. "Los cambios de paradigma implican dislocación, conflicto, confusión, incertidumbre. Los nuevos paradigmas casi siempre se reciben con frialdad, incluso burla u hostilidad. Aquellos con intereses creados luchan contra el cambio. El cambio exige una visión tan diferente de las cosas que los líderes establecidos a menudo son los últimos en ser ganados, si es que lo hacen ", concluyó Tapscott.


----------



## juli (29 May 2018)

*Factom* comienza este finde su sistema inflacionario de Autority Nodes. sobre 50.000 FCT al mes disponibles para marketing, desarrollo, etc ...cuando sin ellos ( realmente con modestas subvenciones público-castuzas, de la fundación Gates, etc ).ya ha dado muestras de cómo y con quién se mueve y con qué precisión y notoriedad 

Posiblemente, la GRAN tapada de todo el ranking. Tapada al MÁXIMO nivel.

Ayákadakualo.


----------



## Gurney (30 May 2018)

Más dudas sobre el lanzamiento de EOS, en este caso sobre los 21 supernodos y la votación sobre los mismos:
EOS Is Coming, If Anyone Can Figure Out How to Vote - CoinDesk


----------



## juli (30 May 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ahora tenemos al pivixiano dando por c ...el p. FACTOM , una de las coins



Puto subnormal...mis primeros post en ambas tienen más de un año...con Factom en una cifra, bobo. Hasta te pregunté cuando la mentaste ké wallet usabas...y ni puta idea, como buen cateto que con el puto exchange va que jode...ése es el nivel ( para dar por culo a quien te atienda, claro ).

Si te lo perdiste,jódete... iwal k el pump de PIVX, de la k te declarabas early (mintiendo , por supuestón )...a la vez que decías k en 3 pavos estaba cara :: - y ahora, en 4, barata, eh ? - .

Tú sigue babeando con Zoin...sin wallet android dice...pero con una de escritorio que no carga y tienes k tirar de bootstrap y otros venenos que colar en tu máquina...y ahora tirándotre el pisto con coins anónimas en las que te puedes quedar megapillado por el ambiente general...pero wé...pilláo con la pasta de otros, claro. 

Cambia el chip en alguna reencarnación, payaso.

En fin...te dejo alguna de las andanzas de los franquiciados de FACTOM en Asia, de todos modos..para k veas k no hay akritú ( es coña...lo dejo pa'l personal... tú no t'empanas ni a tiros )

FPT embraces cooperation opportunities with Korean giants


----------



## juli (30 May 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El pivixiano esta histerico . Que le pasa al pivixiano ?...



Sep...histérico de la muélte...por un kagarro de pato komo tú... :o

Mira , idiota...k yo entiendo k posteas para trinkar tolais mú mú mú tontos y k ése es tu nitxo...pero k esperes k lo seamos todax ya...habla de tu memez, no de la del resto...

No eres tú el k orabas por encima del bien y del mal al sakrosanto fiat, idiota ??? k es lo k importa, nos guste o no y blobloblo... Ya no toka ???  Pues un x15 de FACTOM desde las fechas k das, bobo...y mantener Bitcoins ( es decir, amoldarte a su 2damún de los ultimos años) sólo puede ser un desastre para memos como tú...k busken memos más grandes aún k ellos. ( Ardua labor, vive diox...)

Por cierto...tú pillaste truñozoin a 9 cents ?..pues yo a 6, bobín...y no por las 4 piruletas k metes tú en tus truños, bobo...si es k llegas a meter alguna, tontoloswevox. Y multiplikar por 2 cifras ( iwal k FCT en $, por cierto ) lo ha hecho un tercio del truño-ranking de Shitland...k tú aparezcas cuando la minicurva de "tu" truño te da bola ( y te callas cuando las otras 400 de las ke te has declarao zahorí premium la pifian ) ...y te escondas cuando la caga, ya te dije lo k es : Lo mismo k esos mails en cascada k se juegan consejos de bolsa a cara o cruz desde miles de mails...y acaban , por eliminacón del cuarto o quinto 50% , cn 300 bobos k creen k clavas tus pronosticos...pero wé...es lo k teneis los muertos de jambre biliosos k ni a salir del barro llegais. Allá tú y tus koprofagias...pero no esperes k yo te haga la ola...y es k amíq ue des por kulo a 4 inkautos no me da ni pasta...ni risa. Y sin embargo, los tiñosos komo tú k ni saben ni dejan hacer...me abren el apetito k no veas...defecto de serie , supongo...pero ej lo k hay, montón de mierda...

Por otro lado, te veo sin puta idea de FACTOM , en tu línea general, vamos...y no veas cómo me alegro...pero las pistas te las va a dar la misma puta madre k te parió por el bul, pazwato.

Por último te diré, repetiré, k no es la primera ni la segunda...k ni tú ni "tu caballo" eneis puta idea de ké es jodl... ké es AHORRAR en una coin, bobo...y ke es joldear..."con excursiones" . Pero tú eres tan lolailo k te crees que el personal joldea 3 años orando a su truño 24/7.../365 .

EN fin...lo dicho...sigue buscando. Yo de vez en cuando echaré medio cable ( ya ni uno ) para los muy muy recién llegáos. Ahora mismo...y como era norma...al ignore otra vez, k distraes con tus brasas...y ahí sí k no.Aprovecha entre digestiones...cada 15 o 20, te volcaré otra en la jeta...por la elemental solidaridá foril al despistáo desconosío.

Hala...a mamarla, patético minusculín .

Beeesisssss.... 

---------- Post added 30-may-2018 at 16:11 ----------

Traducido ya el AMA de OMG

OmiseGO Holiday Special AMA - YouTube


----------



## Albertezz (31 May 2018)

Este foro es la hostia, ha llegado el punto de que el troll de clapman se contesta a si mismo con su multicuenta de juli, jajajj


----------



## coque42 (31 May 2018)

Un pequeño consejo para la vida, para los que alguna vez contra vuestra voluntad tengáis que usar HitBTC (porque nadie es tan necio de utilizar esa mierda si no es para hacer algo que no puedas hacer en otros exchanges) mirad este link antes de retirar y depositar: Just a moment... Ahí dice el estado de las carteras y el tiempo medio de retiro de cada moneda. Lo he descubierto mientras me cagaba en su puta madre porque llevo 6 horas esperando un retiro de mierda. Hasta COSS tiene un mejor sistema de retiros.


----------



## jorgitonew (31 May 2018)

@juli donde puedo ver cuánto dinero se gana al mes con un masternodo de pivx??


----------



## Mopois (31 May 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> @juli donde puedo ver cuánto dinero se gana al mes con un masternodo de pivx??



PIVX (PIVX) masternode

En esa web puedes ver todos los masternodes, su roi, valor y demás.


----------



## plus ultra (31 May 2018)

Hace bastante tiempo comente que habia rumores de que BITTREX estaba trabajando para meter FIAT pensando mas que nada en medios y grandes inversores,solo era rumor pero se ha hecho realidad, estos rumores venían de que supuestamente detrás del exchange estaban manos fuertes que lo habían adquirido para entrar discretamente en el mundo crypto,en su momento y hoy sonaba a "conspiraciones" pero vemos en manos de quien ha acabado POLONIEX y al final casualidad o no han metido FIAT.

Bittrex permitirá la compra de criptomonedas con dólares

Lo siguiente en el que algunos nos fijamos y que también comente por aquí fue algo "raro" unos proyectos interesantes que fueron listados y solo estaban en este exchange TUSD y UP,la primera esta ganando mercado a USDT, al entrar en BINANCE parece que es algo "serio",la segunda es la que veo súper interesante en modo especulación,para el que no lo recuerde se basaba en unos cajeros cryptos muchos ya operativos en USA,mucho ojo aunque este en +15 de diario la tenemos en mínimos históricos,en el suelo,en el infierno...


----------



## juli (31 May 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Bittrex permitirá la compra de criptomonedas con dólares



Y el Quid pro quo ? Ni está ni se le espera ? ( aunque si hay banksters...lo suyo es definir comisiones en los volúmenes de negocio que empiecen a acotar de primera mano en Bittrex - y el sector -...para PAGAR confetti por esas criptos)


----

Otro que tiene el paso a fiat entre ceja y ceja : A ver qué sale de sus salseos con el impresentable de TenX y sus primeros apuntes sobre "comerciantes Litecoin" de Mayo...en los qe nos emplazó a valorar los del mes siguiente QUE YA ESTÁ AQUÍ ( y que , personalmente, espero con tantas ganas como algún evento de roadmap de alguna otra coin y que al final se suelen quedar en nada ...o casi ).

Charlie Lee








vagos :
*
La crítica de Charlie Lee funciona, el sitio porno adopta Litecoin (LTC)
*

La aceptación de Verge (XVG) por PornHub creó euforia y discordia en el espacio criptográfico desde lejos. Después del anuncio, el CEO de TokenPay, Derek Capo, y el fundador de Litecoin, Charlie Lee, discutieron sobre la decisión de XVG de supuestamente inducir a la asociación con el fondo generado en un crowdfunding centrado en sellar la asociación.

Inmediatamente después de la discusión, la primera persona conocida para hablar sobre la colaboración entre los señores del cifrado fue Charlie Lee. Se burló de la viabilidad de la asociación con sarcasmo.

Dijo en un tweet: "Resulta que la asociación super cara de Verge fue PornHub. "Creemos que ha ganado suficiente energía para penetrar en el mercado". Penetrar. @Pornhub, suficiente con los juegos preliminares. Es hora de aceptar las criptomonedas reales como BTC, LTC y XMR ".

Luego, exigió que Litecoin y otras monedas principales fueran adoptadas por la industria del porno.

Más de un mes después, *VRPorn.com , un sitio web que se promociona a sí mismo como el sitio número uno de VR porno en el mundo, en una pronunciación que se sabe que comenzó a aceptar Litecoin como pago. La página de suscripción de la plataforma confirma que en la actualidad, permite tarjetas de crédito, Paypal y Litecoin.
*
No podemos confirmar el momento en que la plataforma comenzó a aceptar la criptomoneda. Sin embargo, parece que el sitio web está utilizando el procesador de pago de criptomoneda GoCoin.

*TapJets completa la integración de Litecoin
*
En otro desarrollo, TapJets ha confirmado que ha integrado completamente el Litecoin en su plataforma que revela que el cupón de regalo de $ 500 aguarda a los entusiastas de LTC que reserven vuelo para usar la moneda.

"Gracias a la comunidad # LTC y al movimiento # PayWithLiteCoin y al apoyo de los desarrolladores @ TapJets ahora acepta LiteCoin. Como muestra de agradecimiento @ Tapjets está ofreciendo cupones de regalo de $ 500 (CÓDIGO: LTCNOW) por cada vuelo reservado con $ LTC # FLYTAPJETS "

Hablando sobre la última asociación, Eugene Kesselman, CEO de TapJets, dijo: "Estamos entusiasmados de agregar Litecoin a las opciones de pago de Bitcoin y Ethereum que ya aceptamos".

"La comunidad Litecoin es sólida, y estamos felices de trabajar con la Fundación Litecoin para darles la bienvenida a nuestra plataforma. Facilitar el uso de criptomonedas en más lugares es lo que separa a los líderes de los seguidores. Esto es precisamente de lo que se trata el movimiento #PayWithLitecoin ".

---------- Post added 31-may-2018 at 21:59 ---------- 

*Nasdaq respalda Bitcoin (BTC), Litecoin (LTC) y Stellar (XLM) ya que considera el intercambio de criptomonedas *

Nasdaq Backs Bitcoin (BTC), Litecoin (LTC) And Stellar (XLM) As It Considers Cryptocurrency Exchange


------------------------------------------

Malabares vía tokenización : Explicación Práctica ( TALAL vendeburras insáiz - Jibrel Network - ) 

( subtítulos )

[youtube]P-E1iGw0Jcs[/youtube]


tic, tac... tic, tac...


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (1 Jun 2018)

Pues estamos ya en junio y a mí me siguen inflando a publicidad de criptomonedas en Internet y no ha habido ningún apocalipsis zombi de cryptos ni nada parecido. A tomar por pollas todo el Fud que se había levantado contra el criptoworld !


----------



## taichi (2 Jun 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> @juli donde puedo ver cuánto dinero se gana al mes con un masternodo de pivx
> 
> Aquí
> 
> ...


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (2 Jun 2018)

Como va Tezos!, a ver si lo terminan de tener todo bien atado y nos dan una alegría, después de tanto tiempo de incertidumbre.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (3 Jun 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Como va Tezos!, a ver si lo terminan de tener todo bien atado y nos dan una alegría, después de tanto tiempo de incertidumbre.



Otro aquí que entró en su ICO, se han hecho interminables estos meses. Ya se habla de que es inminente la salida de la betanet.

Con el valor actual de sus tokens en Hitbtc y supply estamos hablando de entrar directamente en el TOP10. Ojalá nos llegue el ansiado pepinazo.

Por cierto, por si acaso he pedido el fork de Tezos Libre, está en esta web: 
Tz Libre | a fork of DLS Tezos

Se rumorea que Gevers puede estar detrás de este Fork, esperemos que no. En todo caso prefiero estar en todos los fregados por lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (4 Jun 2018)

Desde hoy a las 5 PM UTC (7 PM en la península) los tokens de Bankera se pueden tradear en HitBTC (BNK tokens will be listed on HitBTC exchange this Monday!)


----------



## michinato (4 Jun 2018)

Os pego un par de excelentes hilos acerca de los mercados de criptomonedas sacados de twitter.

CryptoRae (sobre correlación y volatilidad)
Twitter

Ari Paul (sobre diversificación del portfolio) 
Twitter


-----------------------

Resumen del hilo de CryptoRae sobre correlación y volatilidad:
Twitter








En el último año y medio ha habido momentos de altísima correlación y de bajísima correlación. 

Actualmente estamos en una correlación de 0.81, que es muy alta y lleva así desde Febrero de 2018. No parece muy razonable ni sano que continúe de esta manera.

Las altas correlaciones suelen indicar que hay factores macro que dirigen los mercados (por ejemplo miedo o euforia). Cuando vemos grandes aumentos verticales en la correlación podemos tener una buena señal de compra o venta durante periodos de miedo/euforia. 
Por ejemplo, observad esta gráfica y mirad los periodos marcados, que coinciden con los momentos en los que hubo grandes aumentos de correlación en la imagen de más arriba:







La estrategia del autor, es que en entornos de alta correlación, prefiere tener un portfolio más concentrado en BTC y ETH. En esos momentos, el expandir el portfolio no tiene sentido, no estás diversificando y te estás exponiendo a riesgos de iliquidez, manipulación de precios, hackeos, etc. 

En entornos en los que baja la correlación, se pone el sombrero de escoger monedas y es feliz comprando y vendiendo shitcoins. Por ejemplo, noviembre de 2017 fue el paraiso de los traders de shitcoins.

Ahora añadamos la volatilidad. 

Lo normal es que cuando la correlación sube, la volatilidad también debería subir, y lo mismo aplica cuando la correlación baja. Pero esta relación no es perfecta y a veces ocurren desacoplamientos de ambas, que es cuando las cosas se ponen interesantes. 







Un tipo de estos desacoplamientos es cuando la volatilidad sube y la correlación baja o ya estaba abajo. Es la temporada de Altcoins, en la que tantos en este hilo os habéis hinchado a ganar.

El otro tipo es cuando la volatilidad cae y la correlación sube o ya estaba arriba. Los mercados llevan en este modo desde marzo de 2018. Las implicaciones de este modo son más difíciles de interpretar, estamos en un momento realmente raro ahora mismo.

El autor ve 4 escenarios posibles por los que la correlación se reduzca y la volatilidad suba:

1. Bitcoin sube y las altcoins se quedan planas
2. Bitcoin cae y las altcoins se quedan planas
3. Bitcoin se queda plano y las altcoins suben 
4. Bitcoin se queda plano y las altcoins bajan

¿Que escenario de los 4 encontráis más plausible para que la correlación baje?

El autor dice que el ve mas probable el escenario 1, porque siente que la dominancia de BTC está cerca de mínimos históricos y necesita subir antes de que haya un pump de altcoins. 

También dice que el escenario 3 es plausible si crees que nuevos proyectos como EOS van a reducir el papel de Bitcoin en el mercado.

El escenario 4 lo ve improbable porque cree más en el 1, y el escenario 2 lo ve muy improbable. 



(Hasta ahí la traducción. Yo veo más probable que primero haya un 4, y después el 1. No aplicable a todas las altcoins, pero si lo suficiente para que la gráfica de la correlación baje).


------------------------------

Resumen del hilo de Ari Paul sobre diversificación del portfolio:
Twitter


Generalmente queremos diversificar, ya que es una manera de reducir el riesgo sin perder expectativas de beneficio.

A la hora de diversificar suele ser mejor cuanta menor sea la correlación entre los activos de nuestro portfolio.

Un error común es ver la correlación como binaria (activos correlados/no correlados), pero se consigue diversificación incluso con activos que están correlacionados en un 90%. 

El problema es que la correlación se calcula con datos del pasado pero lo que nos preocupa de verdad es el futuro. Activos que en principio no estaban correlacionados, en una crisis se transforman en altamente correlacionados.

Así que aunque miremos la correlación histórica, el autor pone más énfasis en la que cree que será la correlación futura en escenarios extremos, basándose en razones económicas y psicología de mercado.

Respecto a las criptomonedas, el autor piensa en la diversificación teniendo en cuenta unos pocos ejes: "Riesgo idiosincrático", "regímenes de mercado" y "riesgo de protocolo".

Por ejemplo, si tienes un portfolio con 50 activos, pero son todos tokens ERC20, has concentrado el 100% en el eje de "riesgo de protocolo". Un fallo fundamental en el protocolo de Ethereum puede destruir tu portfolio completo.

El "riesgo idiosincrático" se refiere a riesgos que son únicos para un activo o proyecto. Por ejemplo, que ocurre si el equipo detrás de un proyecto está en un autobús y tienen un accidente. Este riesgo es el más sencillo de diversificar. 

Para el "riesgo de régimen", hay que pensar cómo se negocian y cómo parece que se van a negociar los mercados en el futuro. 

El mayor "riesgo de régimen" es Bitcoin vs. altcoins. Hay periodos en los que BTC sube y todo lo demás se vende y viceversa. 

Otros regímenes en los que pensar son por ejemplo dApps o plataformas de dApps que dejen de caer en gracia, las monedas privadas haciéndose impopulares o siendo prohibidas por la regulación, DAGs u otros grupos de monedas que pueden sufrir destinos similares por variedad de razones fundamentales o psicológicas.

Dicho todo esto, no tiene sentido diversificar en malas inversiones, el autor prefiere tener un portfolio de 3 buenos activos a un portfolio de 3 activos buenos y 97 malos. 

En las criptomonedas hay muy pocos activos buenos y además, las correlaciones son muy altas en los momentos de caída libre. Esto significa que el beneficio de diversificar en criptomonedas es mucho menor que en el mundo de las acciones o de la deuda. En la mayoría de los casos, un portfolio altamente concentrado tiene sentido para las criptos.

Una excepción parcial es con las pre-ICOs, ya que estas contienen un mayor "riesgo idiosincrático" (ya que estás dependiendo de un equipo que lo ejecute), de modo que las inversiones del autor en pre-ICOs por lo general suelen ser más pequeñas.


Como ejemplo final, comenta que en acciones, la mayor parte de los inversores recomiendan un portfolio de 15-20 activos, con 30 activos ya has prácticamente maximizado el beneficio de la diversificación.

En cripto, él defiende un portfolio de entre 5-15 activos, pero depende del tamaño y de la madurez.

El autor se siente más a gusto con protocolos grandes y maduros como BTC, que forma el porcentaje más grande de su portfolio, que con pequeños activos con más "riesgo idiosincrático". 

La inversión en pre-ICO siempre será menor del 8% de su portfolio, sin importarle lo mucho que le guste el proyecto. 

Por último, comenta que el incluso puede justificar una concentración más extrema. Si alguien tiene la convicción de que BTC o ETH van a capturar el grueso del valor del mercado cripto a lo largo de los próximos 5 años, tendrá sentido que para esa persona más del 50% de su portfolio sea de esa moneda. 


------------------


Si tenéis twitter y no seguís a Ari Paul, ya estáis tardando. Para mi es una de las personas que aporta más sentido común, 100% recomendable.


----------



## Ethan20 (4 Jun 2018)

Pues las icos gordas siguen dando su pastón fácil.
Hoy Quarkchain x 20
Este semana Seele x 10

Yo intenté entrar en los dos sin suerte


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Jun 2018)

parece que está empresa va a hacer childchain de ardor

After 200 Years in Business, International Property Group Moves to the Blockchain


----------



## Patanegra (4 Jun 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> parece que está empresa va a hacer childchain de ardor
> 
> After 200 Years in Business, International Property Group Moves to the Blockchain



pues ARDR no reacciona a esta informacion. Baja como el resto.


----------



## Patanegra (4 Jun 2018)

Bankera y Quarkchain ya estan en exchanges......que me las quitan de las manos oiga!


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Jun 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Pues las icos gordas siguen dando su pastón fácil.
> Hoy Quarkchain x 20
> Este semana Seele x 10
> 
> Yo intenté entrar en los dos sin suerte



La mayoría de las ICO se hostian al salir al mercado. Luego si tienen su subidón. Eso sí, si pillas una ICO que te salga buena te puedes hacer de oro.


----------



## digipl (5 Jun 2018)

millions-worth-eos-token-stolen-from-investors-block-one-becomes-online-scam-victim/


----------



## Gurney (5 Jun 2018)

Más cosas sobre EOS:

Concentración sana: Just 10 address hold nearly 50% of EOS tokens. "Year long ICO was to distribute fairly" - debunked. : CryptoCurrency
Algunos de los comentarios dicen que son los exchanges y miembros del Block One; otros lo critican.

Days After Launch, the EOS Blockchain Still Isn't Live - CoinDesk
Un poco culebrón el artículo.

El resumen "oficial" (porque recordemos, EOS ha sido lanzada -o casi- pero el desarrollo se deja a la comunidad, de modo que en realidad no hay nada oficial porque nadie lo es si entendemos como tal a los creadores, que se desentienden de lo que venga después. Lo cual no tengo claro si es algo bueno, para preservar la neutralidad y que la blockchain vaya a donde consideren los usuarios; o una maldad absolutamente genial de modelo de negocio, para levantar millones de dólares por un proto-producto y decir: "Ahí tenéis" :

_"Things are going about as we expected. A few road bumps, no show-stopping problems. I'm expecting the [blockchain] to be live in the next couple of days," Kyle Samani of Multicoin Capital, one of EOS's most prominent endorsers, told CoinDesk._

No obstante ha habido movimientos por detrás del telón:

*1-* _A controversy broke out in the EOS launch community last week when a group calling itself "Ghostbusters" published a critique of the launch approach led by EOS Canada, another group vying to become a block producer.

EOS Canada had published a piece of open-source software called "EOS BIOS" on April 9, a suite of code that aimed to coordinate the launch of the EOS software. Its had dozens of subsequent releases since then, with version 1.0.0 coming out on Saturday. "A lot of block producer candidates validated this solution to launch the network," Ross said.

That said, the critique was seconded by other block producer candidates._

El consenso parece haber prevalecido:

_But while it looked like there could be a split in the larger EOS community, one that could result in two competing blockchain launches, the greater value in consensus, it seems, has prevailed.

On Saturday, participants in a livestream supporting the launch announced that the two sides had resolved their differences (which Ross confirmed), affirming that everyone has agreed to coordinate with EOS BIOS and it should have no problem integrating with Ghostbusters preferred security measures, according to Ross._

Pero YA parece que hay un EOS Classic, con el espíritu del ETC:
_As such, there haven't been the forks or competing blockchains that many people feared. One group has launched EOS Classic, which basically recreates the existing token balances on ethereum, where people are used to trading them. The creators use something of a complicated process for users to claim their tokens, but MyCrypto CEO Taylor Monahan asked her team to look at it, and they don't see anything dangerous about an EOS holder claiming EOS Classic tokens._

*2-* Dudas en el tema de las votaciones, tanto por el sistema en sí como por la concentración de tokens en unas pocas direcciones.

_The 10 biggest wallets hold 39 percent of all tokens. In other words, those 10 could decide almost anything they wanted if they coordinated. The top 100 wallets control 65 percent of the tokens.

These numbers are again somewhat skewed by the fact that some of these "whales" must be exchanges, and some of the biggest exchanges have committed to not voting their users' tokens. Still, there are probably a few large holders out there who plan to vote once they feel comfortable with a mainnet release, so that it goes live. With so many large holders out there, it doesn't sound like hitting 15 percent of the tokens voting will be difficult, even if not that many actual people vote._


*Lo que viene:*

_Ross would not commit to any kind of timeline for EOS to go live.

The block producers are running a variety of testnets now, any one of which might meet all the checks for the chain, the software and the security that they are looking to validate. When they all agree they have a configuration that works, a group announcement will go out calling for holders to prepare to vote for the first slate of block producers.

When it goes live, that's when we'll really start to understand Dan Larimer's latest technology.

As Siddharth Kalla, co-founder of the Turing Advisory Group, told CoinDesk:

"The real test of whether one should be alarmed or not would come once the network is live and running. The human side of security, voting, economic incentives, etc, are much harder to test than bugs in the code during the testing phase."_

Mi visión: creo que EOS es más que interesante, pero espero precios mejores (en satoshis) para volver a entrar.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (5 Jun 2018)

Acaban de anunciar que mañana lista Cashbet en Hitbtc, Cashbet son los de la Ico que se anunciaban con el Arsenal.
Bueno pues el caso es que primero van a salir a exchange y hasta el día siguiente no reparten los tokens a los que compramos en la ICO. Qué poca vergüenza!


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Jun 2018)

aquí página del proyecto que va a ser un childchain de ardor

Dominium I Decentralised, regulated, property financing, property listing and property management platform


----------



## Patanegra (5 Jun 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> aquí página del proyecto que va a ser un childchain de ardor
> 
> Dominium I Decentralised, regulated, property financing, property listing and property management platform



ya, pero eso es bueno para el precio del token ARDR si o no?


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Jun 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> ya, pero eso es bueno para el precio del token ARDR si o no?



si, es bueno... el precio de ardr va a depender de que haya childchain... cuántas más chaildchain mejor.. es como eth, sub precio depende de que haya proyectos sobre eth

ardr es novato, así que al principio costará que vayan llegando childchain pero según vayan saliendo y viendo que funcionan, el número de childchain debería ir en aumento

otra cosa es lo que haga el precio de ardr que depende de las fluctuaciones de mercado pero desde el punto de vista de fundamentales que haya childchain es muy bueno para ardr


----------



## Pirro (5 Jun 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Os pego un par de excelentes hilos acerca de los mercados de criptomonedas sacados de twitter.
> 
> CryptoRae (sobre correlación y volatilidad)
> Twitter
> ...



Esto es de cajón. La única constante en el TOP100 los últimos 5 años han sido BTC y LTC. De resto, todos han rotado, han aparecido nuevos competidores y han desaparecido en las profundidades de shitland otros tantos.

Todo aquel que se monta portafolios "diversificados" en los que no hay una clara dominancia de Bitcoin no creo que pueda estar muy contento con el rendimiento salvo que se les aparezca la virgen y se casquen un X10 en alguno de sus valores.. Bitcoin también ha caído, pero en este mundo no deja de ser el equivalente a un bono alemán comparado con los ultrachicharros que se tradean por ahí.


----------



## uhnitas (5 Jun 2018)

AdriKGB dijo:


> No he visto nada en hilo sobre está consulta vinculante sobre la declaración de renta y la inversión en criptos:
> Jose Antonio Bravo: nuevas medidas tributarias en España pueden ahuyentar la inversión en criptomonedas | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas
> 
> Básicamente, hay que pagar plusvalías en el momento que cambias de cripto a otra cripto, y meterlo en la dclaración de renta:
> ...



Creo que no tienes muy pillado el tranquillo de la tributación de las rentas del ahorro.
Cuando tienes plusvalías por más de 50.000, no van al 23% todas.
Los primeros 6.000 al 19%, los siguientes hasta 50.000 al 21%, los siguientes al 23%.

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MIP (5 Jun 2018)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Ahora ya queda por ver cuanta gente va a hacer eso... no parece viable por el tiempo necesario y la informacíon que haría falta.




No lo saben casi ni los propios que han operado en oscuros exchanges chinos, lo va a saber Hacienda...


----------



## rogerma (5 Jun 2018)

digipl dijo:


> millions-worth-eos-token-stolen-from-investors-block-one-becomes-online-scam-victim/





> The Hackers had hacked the email support system of Block.one which was operated by cloud software provider called as Zendesk [ZEN]. Block.one temporarily terminated their Zendesk system due to the unfortunate situation



Vamos, que han pirateado la cuenta de correo electrónico de Block One y han hecho phising con ella pidiendo las private keys de ETH a las víctimas. Lo de los "millones" sustraídos supongo que se lo saca de la manga el periolisto porque no creo que muchos picasen.


----------



## Ethan20 (5 Jun 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La mayoría de las ICO se hostian al salir al mercado. Luego si tienen su subidón. Eso sí, si pillas una ICO que te salga buena te puedes hacer de oro.



Pero las top, las de mucho interes suelen dar pastón casi seguro.

Apunta estas, si consigues entrar es raro que no pegues el pelotazo.

Origin Protocol, Fantom, Nucypher, nOS, Sparkster, Hedera Hashgraph, Oneledger, keep Network, Ankr Network...


----------



## plus ultra (5 Jun 2018)

Empezamos el mes aburrido y esto es una muy buena señal el apocalipsis cripto esperado por la falta de publicidad no se ha dado, cosas como esta y las historias de prohibiciones de china,corea... me recuerdan a la fiebre de finales del mundo que se vivio desde 1999 hasta el 2012 sufriendo incluso el efecto 2000, y que paso? nada el sol siguió saliendo y poniéndose por el mismo lugar.


TUBE bitTube Por el nombre no hace falta dar muchas explicaciones de que va,un ojito y a especular.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (6 Jun 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Empezamos el mes aburrido y esto es una muy buena señal el apocalipsis cripto esperado por la falta de publicidad no se ha dado, cosas como esta y las historias de prohibiciones de china,corea... me recuerdan a la fiebre de finales del mundo que se vivio desde 1999 hasta el 2012 sufriendo incluso el efecto 2000, y que paso? nada el sol siguió saliendo y poniéndose por el mismo lugar.
> 
> 
> 
> TUBE bitTube Por el nombre no hace falta dar muchas explicaciones de que va,un ojito y a especular.




Ojo con TUBE, sí, se habla de Binance..., aunque puede que sean sólo rumores.


----------



## Gurney (7 Jun 2018)

Más sobre EOS: 
EOS cryptocurrency contract bug hunter earns $120,000 in seven days | ZDNet

Depende como lo veáis: 
Vaso medio lleno, están mejorando el código.
Vaso medio vacío, si alguien, un individuo, detecta 12 bugs en 1 semana...el código es bastante dudoso en lo que se refiere a su seguridad.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2018 at 10:20 ----------

Sobre Corea del Sur, una visión de lo que ha pasado.
Vienen elecciones, a ver qué pasa.

The Future of Cryptocurrency in South Korea

---------- Post added 07-jun-2018 at 10:35 ----------

EOS Core y EOS Cash? ::
Where's EOS? Rival Groups Now Competing to Launch Official Blockchain - CoinDesk


----------



## rogerma (7 Jun 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Más sobre EOS:
> EOS cryptocurrency contract bug hunter earns $120,000 in seven days | ZDNet
> 
> Depende como lo veáis:
> ...



Ambos equipos de lanzamiento pactaron ya hace tiempo sacar una única cadena. Comparten información y muchos miembros entre ellos. Simplemente siguen dos enfoques distintos para el mismo objetivo. Cada día hay una o dos reuniones para votar si se lanza ya la cadena o se espera:

EOS Mainnet Status


----------



## bubbler (7 Jun 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Patanegra (7 Jun 2018)

habian varios foreros que decian que llevaban mucho Bankera....que opiniais ahora que parece confirmado que es un timo?


----------



## Piotr (7 Jun 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> habian varios foreros que decian que llevaban mucho Bankera....que opiniais ahora que parece confirmado que es un timo?



pues como siempre pasa... cuando uno pierde se calla. Si hubiesen hecho un x10 ya vendrían aquí a autocitarse....

puedes argumentar/extender eso de que se confirma que es un timo?


----------



## horik (7 Jun 2018)

Alguien sabe que ha pasado con ZOIN?
Ha caído un 67%


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Jun 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> pues como siempre pasa... cuando uno pierde se calla. Si hubiesen hecho un x10 ya vendrían aquí a autocitarse....
> 
> puedes argumentar/extender eso de que se confirma que es un timo?



Yo llevo Bankera, no mucho, pero ya según está la cosa prefiero quedármelos y esperar algún pump de ésos que a veces pasan hasta en las más shit, shitcoins y vender. 
De todas formas no sé nada de que sea un timo, sólo sé que ha bajado su precio, que no es lo mismo. Si alguien sabe más, por favor que nos lo explique, que nos vendría bien saberlo.


----------



## Patanegra (7 Jun 2018)

horik dijo:


> Alguien sabe que ha pasado con ZOIN?
> Ha caído un 67%



han hecho un airdrop de 2 NIX por cada Zoin ayer. Zoin, en teoria, volvera a donde estaba antes del pump una vez que se extendio el rumor del airdrop. En la practica, parece que su equipo original se va a NIX y tendran un nuevo equipo, a saber lo que pasara. 

Si no te has enterado de lo de NIX ya no puedes reclamarlos, te han jodido (pero un forero aviso en un hilo aqui).

A mi me paso lo mismo con ZCL, me comi toda la bajada y luego me enteré de lo BTCP ::

---------- Post added 07-jun-2018 at 17:53 ----------




cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Yo llevo Bankera, no mucho, pero ya según está la cosa prefiero quedármelos y esperar algún pump de ésos que a veces pasan hasta en las más shit, shitcoins y vender.
> De todas formas no sé nada de que sea un timo, sólo sé que ha bajado su precio, que no es lo mismo. Si alguien sabe más, por favor que nos lo explique, que nos vendría bien saberlo.



mucha gente en bitcointalk.org dicen que es un timo. Qu han sacado 150 millones de dolares en la ICO y no hay cuenta bancaria en la UE (ni parece que la habra) ni exchange ni leches. Dicen que Binance saco en su ICO un 10% que Bankera y con esa pasta se monto un exchange de PM en un tiempo minimo.

mira esta pagina y las anteriores.

[ANN][ICO] BANKERA - the Bank for the Blockchain Era

tambien, el dia que BNK salio a cotizacion "casualmente" el sitio de spectrocoin se cayo lo que me da a pensar que los del equipo pudieron vender a gusto sin tanta competencia en las ventas.


----------



## plus ultra (7 Jun 2018)

Últimamente no he tenido mucho tiempo para estar al dia y desconozco como esta bankera ha dia de hoy para dar una opinión argumentada del estado del proyecto,cuando le metí y creo que muchos de los que lo hicieron sabíamos que no era una cosa rápida como otros proyectos ya sea en modo especulación o como inversión.

cuidado con bitcointalk como con cualquier foro o medio de información uno debe ser quien saque sus propias conclusiones,después de leer varias fuentes y no dejarse llevar por lo primero que leemos, escrito por quien sabe,con que intenciones u intereses,también están los que compran esperando hacer un x5 en una semana por que se lo ha dicho su cuñado y como no lo ha echo pues es una estafa.

He visto el post de patanegra y en especial el de piotr y me he quedado :8: he ido ha mirar pensando que estaría en perdidas del 70-80% y "apenas" esta en un -20% de precio de compra, en un momento del mercado no muy bueno y cuando hace 2 dias que ha salido a cotización,ahora mismo estaría mas preocupado por otras que por BNK.


ZIP ojito en los bajos fondos del market.


----------



## uhnitas (7 Jun 2018)

Bueno, los últimos tramos de la ICO, si no me falla la memoria, se vendieron a 0.022 EUR y está a 0.0072. El descalabro empieza a ser interesante.


----------



## davitin (7 Jun 2018)

Piotr dijo:


> pues como siempre pasa... cuando uno pierde se calla. Si hubiesen hecho un x10 ya vendrían aquí a autocitarse....
> 
> puedes argumentar/extender eso de que se confirma que es un timo?



Yo tengo mucho bankera y no considero que pierda nada por que haya bajado, ya que no he vendido, además es un proyecto a largo plazo, lo que he hecho ha sido comprar más.

Que a estas alturas aún no entendáis el concepto de hold, los que son perdidas reales, la diferencia entre un buen proyecto y un chicharro, etc, da buena cuenta de la cantidad de pardillos y tolais que hay en este hilo.

Ya sabes, si tú portfolio baja, corre corre, vende to que si no "pierdes" más.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (7 Jun 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Yo tengo mucho bankera y no considero que pierda nada por que haya bajado, ya que no he vendido, además es un proyecto a largo plazo, lo que he hecho ha sido comprar más.
> 
> Que a estas alturas aún no entendáis el concepto de hold, los que son perdidas reales, la diferencia entre un buen proyecto y un chicharro, etc, da buena cuenta de la cantidad de pardillos y tolais que hay en este hilo.
> 
> ...



cita tu post para la posteridad :: 

yo tambien soy, o era, bankero, menos mal que algunos solidarios nos habeis comprado las chapas o esto habria caido aun mas rapido.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2018 at 20:12 ----------




horik dijo:


> Alguien sabe que ha pasado con ZOIN?
> Ha caído un 67%



donde guardas tus Zoin? si los tenias ayer en el monedero Zoin te corresponden 2 NIX por cada Zoin que podras reclamar. Mira el hilo Zoin, alli lo explican.


----------



## Ethan20 (7 Jun 2018)

Soy un poco ventajista pero a mi Bankera siempre me pareció muy caro, mucha pasta

Ahora, para quien se quiera sacar una pasta, mañana a la 11:00 creo que es el whitelist, KYC de Fantom, yo no puedo hacerlo porque exige pasaporte, no vale el DNI y no lo tengo, pero quien lo tenga no lo dude


----------



## davitin (7 Jun 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> cita tu post para la posteridad ::
> 
> yo tambien soy, o era, bankero, menos mal que algunos solidarios nos habeis comprado las chapas o esto habria caido aun mas rapido.
> 
> ...



En el hilo de bitcointalk hay mucho troll y se estan diciendo muchas estupideces..."dicen, dicen, dicen", wow...

Igual que este hilo, sin ir mas lejos hoy ha vuelto uno de los trolles fijos del hilo a decirnos que ya no hay nada que rascar en las criptos, que no hay "bolatilidazh" y a pillar thanks de tolais que si no no le dan los 20 centimitos.

Que bien, eh?


----------



## plus ultra (7 Jun 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> cita tu post para la posteridad ::
> 
> yo tambien soy, o era, bankero, menos mal que algunos solidarios nos habeis comprado las chapas o esto habria caido aun mas rapido.



Por simple curiosidad,que te llevo a salir?


----------



## Patanegra (7 Jun 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Por simple curiosidad,que te llevo a salir?



me parece un timo.....y me jodio mucho que por "casualidad" el sitio de spectrocoin se cayese justo cuando Hitbtc abrio el mercado. Podia haber vendido mas alto. Ademas empezaron a tradear una hora antes de la hora oficial. 

han recaudado 150 millones, que han hecho con ellos? una licencia bancaria de Vanuatu?


----------



## plus ultra (7 Jun 2018)

Dash Core contrata a Bob Carroll como nuevo Director de Tecnología

Dentro del articulo a nivel especulativo hay algo interesante:

Antes del lanzamiento de la versión 12.4 a finales de este año, primero se debe finalizar e implementar la versión 12.3, la cual se encuentra actualmente en fase de pruebas y está programada para ser liberada prontamente.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (8 Jun 2018)

Otro que lleva Bankera por aquí. Dentro de que han tenido algunas prácticas dudosas y el valor ha caído en picado desde que se puede tradear creo que todavía es pronto para decir que es una scam. Si al final es una estafa asumiré péridas sin coste para el contribuyente y pasaré a otra cosa.


----------



## plus ultra (8 Jun 2018)

la verdad que no entiendo mucho el tema bankera,viendo la atención que se le presta he vuelto a hacer numeros a ver si el equivocado era yo.

Bien el tema es que vendiendo ahora mismo a 110 satoshis obtendría el 86% de mi inversión,y eso que deje la compra para lo ultimo comprando al precio mas alto que se vendio,ya quisiera esos numeros para alguna chapilla que supuestamente iba a ser los mas con su super team ... y la tengo en -70-80%

Unos datos.

Hoy hace 3 dias ,si señores 3 dias que salio a cotizar en un solo exchange,por capitalización debería estar en el puesto 67 justo delante de BANCOR,el mercado no esta para tirar cohetes y el proyecto no tiene noticias a corto plazo,es cierto que el equipo no ha echo muchas cosas,por lo menos visibles pero la compra del pacific bank si fuera tan poca cosa como alguno quiere creer es algo que ya hubiesen echo muchos y cuando digo muchos digo muchos proyectos punteros, solo el la noticia de decir que tienen licencia bancaria y operaran en 2020 21 o 22 haria que el valor de cualquier proyecto haga un pump de mucha consideración.

La inversion que hice en BNK sinceramente no es gran cosa,si se pierde como cualquier otra,pero al que tenga y quiera recibir consejo le diria que visto lo visto la mantenga si no le va a suponer una gran perdida,en mas de una ocasión he hablado directamente con miembros de algún team y suelen esperar que el mercado este alcista para lanzar noticias y avances.

El equipo de BNK dudo que tenga problema alguno de liquidez si quisieran haber vendido al alza para "escapar" no creéis que habrían entrado primero en binance o en varios exchanges a la vez? dinero para entrar ahí no creo que les falte.


----------



## Albertezz (8 Jun 2018)

Me cito lo que dije sobre bankera en uno de mis posts, como casi siempre sobre las icos, llevaba razón.



> Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Especulación con ALTCOINS III


----------



## Patanegra (8 Jun 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> Me cito lo que dije sobre bankera en uno de mis posts, como casi siempre sobre las icos, llevaba razón.



buen post, ojala te hubiera hecho caso aun, he recuperado dos tercios del medio ETH que meti en Bankera. Me vale como leccion aprendida :: . He perdido ya tanta pasta y me han timado tanto que ya me he acostumbrado.


----------



## Bucanero (8 Jun 2018)

Yo también llevo Bankeras. No se si será escam o no pero no vendo y esperaré noticias. Total, tal como está todo me estoy quieto. El criptomundo es como la época del lejano Oeste, es una gran oportunidad sino te matan los forajidos, los indios etc...

Parece que btc está en un momento de duda y parece que va a ir para abajo. Voy siguiendo a varios youtubers y parce que se estaba formando un banderín con tendencia bajista. Vamos, que para abajo. Espero que no caiga mucho aunque mi posición es la de siempre. Aguantar y mientras aprovechar para aprender algo más de proyectos etc..

Un saludo a todos y ya volverá la vida al mundo cripto aunque espero no hacerme muy viejo para verlo jajaja.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Jun 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> la verdad que no entiendo mucho el tema bankera,viendo la atención que se le presta he vuelto a hacer numeros a ver si el equivocado era yo.
> 
> Bien el tema es que vendiendo ahora mismo a 110 satoshis obtendría el 86% de mi inversión,y eso que deje la compra para lo ultimo comprando al precio mas alto que se vendio,ya quisiera esos numeros para alguna chapilla que supuestamente iba a ser los mas con su super team ... y la tengo en -70-80%
> 
> ...



dices que has hablado con miembros de equipo...tengo curiosidad si bankera tiene un equipo tecnico (o sea empleados ademas de CMs).

en cuanto al Pacific Bank, no puede operar en ningun pais serio (EEA, USA...). Con los 150 millones de ICO te compras cualquier banco pequeño que pueda operar en la UE.

Si es que Draghi te deja claro. Tengo la sospecha, que no puedo probar, que si no pertenes al gremio, no puedes comprar un banco en la UE por mucha pasta que tengas. Y mas aun si tu banco va a hacer competencia al resto de los bancos. Recordemos que Draghi es un banquero, y no creo que sus amos sean tan idiotas de dejar operar en la UE a la competencia. Espero equivocarme.


----------



## davitin (8 Jun 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> Me cito lo que dije sobre bankera en uno de mis posts, como casi siempre sobre las icos, llevaba razón.



Que una moneda necesite mucha entrada de pasta para multiplicar su valor no quiere decir que sea una estafa, que es lo que se esta diciendo por aqui.

Si analizais bien el hilo de bitcointalk lo unico que ha pasado es que han entrado dos personajes histericos a despotricar con espresiones troll como "el equipo bankera va a ser perseguido" y gilipolleces por el estilo...los foros, los grupos de telegram, etc, estan llenos de peña asi.

Pero vamos, que a mi me la suda, cada cual que haga lo que le salga de la polla, no intento convencer a nadie, pero me jode que se vaya repartiendo FUD sin ton ni son.


----------



## Albertezz (8 Jun 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Que una moneda necesite mucha entrada de pasta para multiplicar su valor no quiere decir que sea una estafa, que es lo que se esta diciendo por aqui.
> 
> Si analizais bien el hilo de bitcointalk lo unico que ha pasado es que han entrado dos personajes histericos a despotricar con espresiones troll como "el equipo bankera va a ser perseguido" y gilipolleces por el estilo...los foros, los grupos de telegram, etc, estan llenos de peña asi.
> 
> Pero vamos, que a mi me la suda, cada cual que haga lo que le salga de la polla, no intento convencer a nadie, pero me jode que se vaya repartiendo FUD sin ton ni son.



si te fijas yo no dije nada de estafa o scam en mis posts, solo dije que como ico me parecia una inversion muy muy mala.


----------



## davitin (8 Jun 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> buen post, ojala te hubiera hecho caso aun, he recuperado dos tercios del medio ETH que meti en Bankera. Me vale como leccion aprendida :: . *He perdido ya tanta pasta y me han timado tanto que ya me he acostumbrado*.



Hombre no te jode, si compras caro y vendes cuando la moneda baja no me extraña que hayas perdido tanta pasta:







---------- Post added 08-jun-2018 at 17:48 ----------




Albertezz dijo:


> si te fijas yo no dije nada de estafa o scam en mis posts, solo dije que como ico me parecia una inversion muy muy mala.



Lo de la estafa no lo decia por tu comentario, lo decia por el de patanegra, pero como te han tankeado, pues veo que la gente se hace una empanada mental mezclando bajadas de ico, poca rentabilidad, quererse hace rico en cuatro dias, confundir inversion con pelotazo y la palabra "estafa", todo mezclado.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Jun 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Que una moneda necesite mucha entrada de pasta para multiplicar su valor no quiere decir que sea una estafa, que es lo que se esta diciendo por aqui.



y que ha hecho BNK con sus 150 millones? se han gastado pasta en entrar en un exchange decente? se han gastado pasta en marketing promocionando su moneda? algun youtubero de "prestigio" mercenario (como lo son todos) ha hablado de ellos? donde estan sus oficinas donde sus tecnicos trabajan? hay algun miembro del equipo tecnico que responda preguntas en directo?

por ejemplo, el scam de Quarkchain, es al menos mas elaborado. Es un timo tambien (si tambien compré cuando salio :: ) pero al menos los de la ICO han sacado mucha pasta, han entrado en Binance desde el dia tres, han hecho promocion sobre Youtube.....


----------



## Albertezz (8 Jun 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> y que ha hecho BNK con sus 150 millones? se han gastado pasta en entrar en un exchange decente? se han gastado pasta en marketing promocionando su moneda? algun youtubero de "prestigio" mercenario (como lo son todos) ha hablado de ellos? donde estan sus oficinas donde sus tecnicos trabajan? hay algun miembro del equipo tecnico que responda preguntas en directo?
> 
> por ejemplo, el scam de Quarkchain, es al menos mas elaborado. Es un timo tambien (si tambien compré cuando salio :: ) pero al menos los de la ICO han sacado mucha pasta, han entrado en Binance desde el dia tres, han hecho promocion sobre Youtube.....



estoy de acuerdo con todo el post, y si, quark tambien tiene tintes de estafa, hay rumores sobre el % que tienen los del team.... pero han jugado bien sus cartas, yo por ejemplo he hecho un x17 en ethers, estaba cantado que iba a ser un subidon el primer dia de trading, pero no me esperaba algo tan tocho, de primeras kucoin quark y los dex.... se han gastado bien la pasta los cabrones


----------



## Patanegra (8 Jun 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo con todo el post, y si, quark tambien tiene tintes de estafa, hay rumores sobre el % que tienen los del team.... pero han jugado bien sus cartas, yo por ejemplo he hecho un x17 en ethers, estaba cantado que iba a ser un subidon el primer dia de trading, pero no me esperaba algo tan tocho, de primeras kucoin quark y los dex.... se han gastado bien la pasta los cabrones



exacto, Quark es un timo pero al menos los afortunados que entrasteis en la ICO hicisteis un buen ROI porque los del equipo Quark al menos se tomaron la molestia y el gasto de promocionar su scam. Los de bankera ni eso.

A mi me da igual que Bankera sea un timo o no, yo pensaba vender tras la ICO y hacer un ROI...lo que he hecho pero ha sido negativo ::


----------



## silverwindow (8 Jun 2018)

La regla basica en cryotolandia es coje el dinero y corre cuando estes en plusvis.

Lo que pasa es que si miras mas a largo plazo te das cuenta que tenias 1000 de una mierda que vendiste en el primer pump y sacaste 4 perras y ahora vale 1000 veces mas.

Y eso si que jode hamigo

NEO era una shitcoin q valia 0,002 con el bitcointalk la peña haciendo FUD a muerte y acusaciones de SCAM cada dia.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Jun 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> La regla basica en cryotolandia es coje el dinero y corre cuando estes en plusvis.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que si miras mas a largo plazo te das cuenta que tenias 1000 de una mierda que vendiste en el primer pump y sacaste 4 perras y ahora vale 1000 veces mas.
> 
> ...



ya ya, por eso no vendo 10% de mis BNK originales. Aqui en crypto hay mierda que vuela y en cambio productos funcionales com Nano o empresas blockchain con flujo de caja de verdad como Dent en la mierda.

Por cierto, un unico video publicado en los ultimos tres meses en el canal oficial Youtube de Bankera...deben estar tan ocupados desarrollando lo prometido con nuestros 150 millones que no tienen tiempo ni para mostrar un vulgar informatico ::


Y el CV del CEO es de traca, de estudiante a CEO, ni experiencia en blockchain ni hostias...

La proxima vez hago mi investigacion propia antes de fiarme de comentarios del foro...sin acritud, me pasa por vago y gili, de todo se aprende. ::

80.000 euros de perdida y lo que te rondaré morena, pero ya se sabe un tonto y su dinero duran poco juntos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (8 Jun 2018)

Yo cuando venda mis Bankera os podré decir si he palmado pasta o no. 
De todas formas..., a día de hoy, cualquiera que comprara Ethereum o Bitcoin en Enero y haya tenido que vender ahora, puede venir aquí y decir que son Scam, que no tienen ninguna utilidad demostrada para el mundo real y que es un sacapelas a favor de unos cuantos.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Jun 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Yo cuando venda mis Bankera os podré decir si he palmado pasta o no.
> De todas formas..., a día de hoy, cualquiera que comprara Ethereum o Bitcoin en Enero y haya tenido que vender ahora, puede venir aquí y decir que son Scam, que no tienen ninguna utilidad demostrada para el mundo real y que es un sacapelas a favor de unos cuantos.



BTC no es un timo, hace lo que se supone que debe hacer (medio de pago). Ether tambien hace lo que se supone que tiene que hacer aunque con un problema de escalabilidad. 

Pero bueno, segun el WP de bankera, habra una segunda ICO donde si venden todas las chapas sacaran 750 millones . Si con los 150 millones iniciales se compraron un banco en Vanuatu que no puede comerciar con el mundo civilizado a lo mejor con 750 millones les da para un banco en las Islas Fidji o en Nigeria. 

Pero bueno, el equipo de Bankera sabe perfectamente que no quedan mas tontos solventes, el CEO esta en Vanuatu, ese ya no vuelve a Europa porque mas de un ruso o bulgaro que ha palmado pasta con esto le va ha hacer una "visita".


----------



## plus ultra (8 Jun 2018)

Mi conclusión es que por ahora no se ha demostrado nada de scam,le ha caído fud en bitcointalk como le ha ocurrido al 100% de cryptolandia,desde xxx a BTC.

Como ya dije antes solo lleva 3 dias cotizando veremos como va cuando entre en un par de exchanges mas y cuando salga algun avance, si sube el que vendio en perdidas se arrepentirá y si se demuestra que es scam abra sido mas listo que los que no vendimos.

Lo que tengo en BNK es lo mismo que suelo meter en cualquier proyecto normalito no me supone gran cosa solo lo digo por si alguno piensa que voy cargado, solo intento ser imparcial al analizar las circunstancias.

Por ahora hasta que no salga ninguna novedad en el proyecto doy el tema por zanjado.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Jun 2018)

Ya pero el hecho q este por debajo del precio de ICO da pol saco.

Para eso hemos tenido el dinero metido ahi 1 año y pico? Se podria comprar ahora mas barato.

Yo no meti mucho,pero tampoco espero gran cosa..a la que le saque algo adios y muy buenas..si es que no es scam


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Jun 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Ya pero el hecho q este por debajo del precio de ICO da pol saco.
> 
> Para eso hemos tenido el dinero metido ahi 1 año y pico? Se podria comprar ahora mas barato.
> 
> Yo no meti mucho,pero tampoco espero gran cosa..a la que le saque algo adios y muy buenas..si es que no es scam



La gráfica que tiene da asco, un hundimiento desde el principio. ¿En teoría que se supone que hace esta crypto y para que sirve el token?


----------



## Cakau (9 Jun 2018)

Bitbay sigue con una gráfica guanosa (como la gran mayoria)... pero en cuanto a desarrollo, esta en una etapa interesante. Durante julio y agosto va a sacar la versión Beta de su Web Marketplace y van a testear el Rolling Peg (sistema de estabilización de su moneda, bay; para permitir la compraventa de productos con una moneda estable, a parte de poder ser usada como reserva de valor ante los vaivenes del mercado, a modo de tether). Y en septiembre estarán listos.

Si el enlace esta bien, video currado que han sacado explicativo de las características. Por si a alguien le aptc echar un vistazo.

Twitter

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (9 Jun 2018)

Estoy viendo movimientos extraños en polo para Dash, hoy han tirado el precio en un flash down (-50%) pero con relativo volumen.

¿Quién es tan listo o tonto de regalar sus fichas sabiendo que puede distribuirlas a mejor precio poco a poco en uno o varios exchangers?

Por otra parte está la primera en volumen cuando estos días rondaba el 6 o 7 lugar.

¿opiniones?

Un saludo y buen día


----------



## plus ultra (9 Jun 2018)

Spoiler






paketazo dijo:


> Estoy viendo movimientos extraños en polo para Dash, hoy han tirado el precio en un flash down (-50%) pero con relativo volumen.
> 
> ¿Quién es tan listo o tonto de regalar sus fichas sabiendo que puede distribuirlas a mejor precio poco a poco en uno o varios exchangers?
> 
> ...







Movimientos que hay que analizar muy bien antes de tomar una decisión a corto plazo,podría ser cualquier ballena vendiendo pero siendo en polo y sabiendo quienes son sus "dueños" diría que es un movimiento muy bien estudiado y/o con una info muy privilegiada.

Yo viendo que como parece que tendremos otra semanita de bajadas y sabiendo que DASH esta por sacar novedades "prontamente" y estas parecen ser interesantes,venderia para comprar mas abajo pero vamos que un pensamiento bastante simplista,pero quien sabe.

Lo que tu dices tiene toda la lógica del mundo,por que vender en un solo exchange y regalar monedas con lo "fácil" que seria diversificar la venta.



KMD tendra par con FIAT el dia 12 en bitpanda.

BBK ha tocado hoy los 100 sathos.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Jun 2018)

Yo llevo bnk, pocos por suerte, por pardillo. Sea scam o no, es un token que no vale absolutamente para nada, solo para pillar pasta. Pero bueno, a ver si hay suerte y pumpea un poco y me las quito. Del ERC 20 hay que huir como de la lepra, son unos meros saca cuartos, aunque cada uno haga lo que quiera.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fjsanchezgil (9 Jun 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo llevo bnk, pocos por suerte, por pardillo. Sea scam o no, es un token que no vale absolutamente para nada, solo para pillar pasta. Pero bueno, a ver si hay suerte y pumpea un poco y me las quito. Del ERC 20 hay que huir como de la lepra, son unos meros saca cuartos, aunque cada uno haga lo que quiera.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Sabes que te dan dividendos por holdearlas no?. Igual ahora es poco, pero si el proyecto sigue el roadmap, seran muchisimo más jugosos. Eso si no es un scam o fracasa, claro.

En cualquier caso, como token vale mas que muchos otros. La mayoria no te da dividendos...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (10 Jun 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Sabes que te dan dividendos por holdearlas no?. Igual ahora es poco, pero si el proyecto sigue el roadmap, seran muchisimo más jugosos. Eso si no es un scam o fracasa, claro.
> 
> En cualquier caso, como token vale mas que muchos otros. La mayoria no te da dividendos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



jo jo jo...el equipo tecnico y ejecutivo hace semanas que no da señales de vida.

Solo mantienen un grupo de CM animando el cotarro pero bueno, para los fanboys no os preocupeis que podreis comprar barato....y mas tarde podreis comprar aun mas barato... ::


----------



## vpsn (10 Jun 2018)

Lo de bankera hace 6 meses habria sido un pumpazo de la ostia, cryptoladia ha entrado en depresion despues de la ostia de diciembre, esto deja en mala posicion todos los proyectos menores, ya que vienen tiempos de perdidas o beneficios casi nulos.

Solo aquellos proyectos que aguanten meses o anyos sin pumpeos o incluso con bajadas se veran recompensados. Ningun inversor sabiendo esto pondra pasta en un mercado tan volatil donde lo que se busca es el beneficio instantaneo.

No seria descabellado pensar que en un anyo no nos acordaremos del 90% de cryptos de hoy.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (10 Jun 2018)

Ya tengo Cashbet coin,los del Arsenal, en Myetherwallet. 
Ayer salió en Hitbtc, el precio más o menos igual. 
No sé que prisa por salir a exchange, que se listan tan pronto en un mierda exchange como Hitbtc, cuando en teoría ya saben que serán listados en Binance, dentro de algún tiempo, o éso fué lo que me dijo uno de los administradores del grupo de Telegram. 
Será para que vendan barato los que quieran dinerito ya, si no, no me lo explico. Yo voy a hacer Hodl, que creo que el precio debería subir.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Jun 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Sabes que te dan dividendos por holdearlas no?. Igual ahora es poco, pero si el proyecto sigue el roadmap, seran muchisimo más jugosos. Eso si no es un scam o fracasa, claro.
> 
> En cualquier caso, como token vale mas que muchos otros. La mayoria no te da dividendos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



Los dividendos que dan son de risa. Y el proyecto de negocio no tiene sentido. El exchange que están montando es un cagarro y lo del banco ya ni te cuento, por eso en el futuro no esperes la gran paguita Pero da igual, si hay suerte y pumpea un día de estos me las quito y otra cosa. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (10 Jun 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Ya tengo Cashbet coin,los del Arsenal, en Myetherwallet.
> Ayer salió en Hitbtc, el precio más o menos igual.
> No sé que prisa por salir a exchange, que se listan tan pronto en un mierda exchange como Hitbtc, cuando en teoría ya saben que serán listados en Binance, dentro de algún tiempo, o éso fué lo que me dijo uno de los administradores del grupo de Telegram.
> Será para que vendan barato los que quieran dinerito ya, si no, no me lo explico. Yo voy a hacer Hodl, que creo que el precio debería subir.



todos los CMs de monedas te van a decir que estan viendo lo de entrar en Binance.


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2018)

Dicen que al palmar tienes un flashback de tu vida pasando ante tí en segundos.

Esta lateralidad debe ser , respecto a éso, como una "petit morte".

Como poner una cámara en una celda de castigo, 23 horas al día en la que oirás al Vaquilla promesas de ordenarse hare krishna media docena de veces al día ( y otra media, de degollar media plantilla de boqueras y salir en helicóptero desde el tejáo ) ...o en vista de pájaro sobre el laberinto en el que has dejado una rata de laboratario a dieta de éxtasis. Pasearás por un universo de 100 rincones/conclusiones una, y otra y otra vez...en un sentido y su contrario.

Hasta que el cap general no se menee...ratas en el laberinto y corchos de champán en mitá del oleaje. Máh ná.

Junio tiene cosillas en roadmaps...acaba el Q2 - aunque casi todo lo jugoso está en Q3 - Y conforme algunos se vayan cumpliendo, se podrá valorar si los proyectos en custión se aprovechan de esos hitos puntuales ...o ni éso siquiera. Ahí se verá si merece la pena andar saltando - y hablo ya de cruces entre proyectos sólidos del ranking , pues el resto se marca subibajas de dos cifras en minutos como quien se come un frigodedo - ... o ni siquiera hay la menor capacidad de influír en un cotarro de vasos comunicantes que lo tiene todo en la palma de la mano.

ETH, en el 1:2 con Dash ...LTC en tendencia 2:1 ( y ésta sí que es wena - y nueva - ) ...a ver si dura e incluso se proyecta...o seguimos Roller Coaster mode.

Palomí. & wen domingo...k'hace wapo. :

Mañaaaana, SOL...y wen tiempo.


----------



## silverwindow (10 Jun 2018)

Repartiendo guano.
El momento tiene que llegar,todas las profecias señalan junio-julio como el despertar de la bestia, navidad maximos y q12019 yate en mano.

Pero bueno.

Al igual lo retrasan un año pa joder,las ballenas son asi.
Paciencia, e ir haciendo saltitos para aumentar capital.

Es lo que hay o eres beliver o no lo eres.


----------



## uhnitas (10 Jun 2018)

Colección de tweets estrujando toros. 

Cryptocemetery


----------



## p_pin (10 Jun 2018)

Respecto a Bankera, yo creo que falta un poco de "perspectiva", recordemos:

Si no recuerdo mal la ICO se hizo prácticamente en el pico más alto del Marketcap, a finales de Noviembre, Diciembre, y acabó en Febrero. 
El timing no les ha "pillado bien"....., desde esa fecha el mundo cripto en general, salvo alguna excepción, ha caído mucho... ¿qué ocurre? que Bankera aun no cotizaba, y por tanto no perdía valor. 
Pero una vez que sí se ha puesto a cotizar pq ha entrado en un exchange, pues ha "asumido" en pocos días tooda la caída que el mundo cripto lleva meses sufriendo. Eso lo que ha hecho es generar aun más desconfianza y miedo, que provoca mayores ventas


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (10 Jun 2018)

¿Alguien va a meterse a DAV (DAV - Decentralized Autonomous Vehicles


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> jo jo jo...el equipo tecnico y ejecutivo hace semanas que no da señales de vida.
> 
> Solo mantienen un grupo de CM animando el cotarro pero bueno, para los fanboys no os preocupeis que podreis comprar barato....y mas tarde podreis comprar aun mas barato... ::



Pues a mi me llegan los dividendos, asi que tiene que haber algo mas que comunities.

Por cierto, los bnk serviran para tradear sin comisiones en el exchange de bankera.

Te ries mucho para haber palmado, segun tu, 80.000 euros con lo de bankera.

Por mi seguid vendiendo a perdidas todos los tolais, que yo recomprare mas barato, ya me reire yo ya.


----------



## Ethan20 (10 Jun 2018)

la excusa del día para el descalabro de hoy

Otro 'hackeo' a las criptomonedas se salda con 40 millones de dólares robados


----------



## Pirro (10 Jun 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Por mi seguid vendiendo a perdidas todos los tolais, que yo recomprare mas barato, ya me reire yo ya.



Si estás esperando recomprar más barato quizá el tolai seas tú por seguir holdeando. 

No sé, un poco de humildad tío. Que si algo tenemos en común TODOS los que aquí escribimos es que no tenemos ni puta idea de lo que pasará mañana.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Jun 2018)

Eho! compro ya o que?? :|

Que para que me digan que compre a 15k subiendo "to the moon", no me hace falta un subforo de hexpertos.


----------



## MIP (10 Jun 2018)

Por lo menos esta vez no han sacado la excusa de los chinos.


----------



## orbeo (10 Jun 2018)

Compra pues


SanStalin dijo:


> Eho! compro ya o que?? :|
> 
> Que para que me digan que compre a 15k subiendo "to the moon", no me hace falta un subforo de hexpertos.


----------



## Bucanero (11 Jun 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Eho! compro ya o que?? :|
> 
> Que para que me digan que compre a 15k subiendo "to the moon", no me hace falta un subforo de hexpertos.



i 


Mi opinión y solo es una opinión, es que vayas comprando poco a poco durante la bajada pero que te guardes munición por si acaso baja más. Porque quizás lo bajen hasta 5000 o incluso un poco más. Menos de 6000 me cuesta verlo pero en fin quien sabe. 

Yo sigo en hold y sin un duro para meterle pero es lo que hay. De momento a aguantar el chaparrón y más sin necesidad de vender.

Un saludo a todos.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2018 at 01:08 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Estoy viendo movimientos extraños en polo para Dash, hoy han tirado el precio en un flash down (-50%) pero con relativo volumen.
> 
> ¿Quién es tan listo o tonto de regalar sus fichas sabiendo que puede distribuirlas a mejor precio poco a poco en uno o varios exchangers?
> 
> ...



Quizás como ya ha dicho plus ultra esperaban una bajada que pienso que puede ser más profunda de lo que nos imaginamos. Esta gente juega siempre con las cartas marcadas.


----------



## matias331 (11 Jun 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> la excusa del día para el descalabro de hoy
> 
> Otro 'hackeo' a las criptomonedas se salda con 40 millones de dólares robados



aquí otra excusa mas reciente

Todas las 100 principales criptomonedas están en rojo, en medio de investigación de manipulación de precios por CFTC


----------



## hartman (11 Jun 2018)

a ver tengo 12.000 euros deberia invertirlos aqui?


----------



## lurker (11 Jun 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> ¿Alguien va a meterse a DAV (DAV - Decentralized Autonomous Vehicles



yo me lo estoy pensando, tengo ya el KYC hecho. Tienen la "licencia" de utility del regulador de Suiza y andan en asuntos varios con grandes fabricantes de coches. :ouch:


----------



## p_pin (11 Jun 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Estoy *viendo movimientos extraños* en polo para Dash, hoy han tirado el precio en un flash down (-50%) pero con relativo volumen.
> 
> ¿Quién es tan listo o tonto de regalar sus fichas sabiendo que puede distribuirlas a mejor precio poco a poco en uno o varios exchangers?
> 
> ...



Tras ver la caída de ayer, ¿no tiene más sentido lo que comentas?.... ese movimiento fue unas pocas horas antes que la caida generalizada... es lógico pensar que está relacionado


----------



## juli (11 Jun 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham inicio un " experimento " crypto-i-logico en Febrero , compro
> 1 millon de satoshis ( 30 en total )en un grupo de coins , mas o menos 30 .
> Cuando el satoshi costaba 100 $ . Vendio ZOIN en verde
> En vez de lamentarse viendo como se le " escapaba " el chu chu to the moon
> ...



*OJO CONTIGO, HIJO DE PUTA.

El 90% del "regreso al pasado" que es este post es MENTIRA E INVENCIÓN. Ni se le ocurra a ningún despistáo hacer caso a este mierder.*


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (11 Jun 2018)

juli dijo:


> *OJO CONTIGO, HIJO DE PUTA.
> 
> El 90% del "regreso al pasado" que es este post es MENTIRA E INVENCIÓN. Ni se le ocurra a ningún despistáo hacer caso a este mierder.*



Pero si sois el mismo, a ver si te crees que no nos hemos dado cuenta.


----------



## juli (11 Jun 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Pero si sois el mismo, a ver si te crees que no nos hemos dado cuenta.



Si crees lo que dices...cómo no me voy a creer ,y perfectamente, "que te hayas dado cuenta", Sherlock. ::

----------------------------

Eso sí , a lo importante : Al loro con zamparse las mierdas del mamarracho quoteado. Va aprendiendo - lo poquiiito que pilla - en cartera ajena. Ustedex mixmax.


----------



## D_M (11 Jun 2018)

¿que opinais de ONT (Ontology)? 

Ontology (ONT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

De paso os dejo la tabla periodica cripto por si os sirve de ayuda:


----------



## lurker (11 Jun 2018)

D_M dijo:


> ¿que opinais de ONT (Ontology)?
> 
> Ontology (ONT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> De paso os dejo la tabla periodica cripto por si os sirve de ayuda:



te pego lo que puse en marzo de ONT


lurker dijo:


> ONT rozando ya los 2,5$. Están trabajando en interoperabilidad entre blockchains (=adopción masiva) con otros proyectos diamante: AION, WANCHAIN e ICON. Esto pinta que te cagas, es una bomba.
> 
> Ontology (ONT) Takes Flight On Interoperability Rumors | Crypto Briefing
> 
> ...





A día de hoy comentar que han ido cumpliendo todos los milestones, con anuncios de partnerships cada poco y ya están poniendo en marcha el Consensus Sytem (sistema PoS para big big hands, >100k ONT por nodo) y ya han sacado el funcionamiento del sistema de reward de gas ONG por holdear ONT. 
A finales de este mes sacarán mainnet y si todo va bien espero en que deje su suelo en 10$ y de ahí pa arriba. 
Antes de final de año no vería descabellado 1 ONT= 25$ pero todo depende de la tendencia general, claro.

D.E.P la gente que estaba esperando 1 ONT=0,1$ cuando salió a exchanges :XX:


----------



## plus ultra (11 Jun 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A toro pasado todos somos manolete,en este caso ha quedado constancia por lo menos simbólica de que algunos vimos algo raro y pudimos movernos,principalmente gracias al comentario de paketazo al avisar del movimiento de DASH.

Movimiento que he hecho, no me he refugiado en USTD directamente, cambie por TUSD y esta mañana de ahi me he pasado a USTD y me ha salido mejor aun.

Tu opinion es bastante buena, yo mas o menos es lo que tengo programado hacer aunque yo no espero que de esta llegue a 5k si acaso 6k, tengo entrada del 25% en 6650,25% en 6410 y 50% en 6150.

Me gustaría que bajara a 6k para ver su comportamiento,si no los rompe seria un colchón muy solido para el medio plazo.


----------



## Patanegra (11 Jun 2018)

lurker dijo:


> te pego lo que puse en marzo de ONT



lo que me inquieta de ONT es que la total supply es 1.000.000.000 y la circulating supply 151.000.000


----------



## lurker (11 Jun 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> lo que me inquieta de ONT es que la total supply es 1.000.000.000 y la circulating supply 151.000.000



hay que tener en cuenta dos cosas
1) ONT fue distribuido en airdrop, no a través de ico
2)El equipo de ONT se financia en fiat a traves de Onchain y demás, por lo que los tokens que se han quedado en los diferentes actores core están lockeados / guardados para nodos de confianza.
Por eso parece poco probable que estos tokens se liquiden en el mercado , el interés de los creadores reside en que la red funcione y que el GAS que produzca (que será el utility token del ecosistema Ontology) vaya adquiriendo valor.
De ahí que el supply se haya puesto en 127M en CMC, es el valor que salió del airdrop y lo que de momento se está liquidando en mercados. 
Cuando esté operativa la mainnet el número de tokens en mercado entiendo que debería ir bajando porque cada vez habrá mas gente que quiera su minisueldo Nescafé ( y mas si ONG sube mucho , como en el caso de la red NEO )


----------



## juli (11 Jun 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> AL...



JOJOJO...mala leche , paspán ?...sólo alertar a pomperos de tus mamarrachadas. Ya te dije que contaras con mi spoiler mientras siguieses soltando tus trampas.

Eres un puto estafador . Que quien llegue lo sepa...y todo OK. Simple.

--------------------------------------------------------

Lo que faltaba en el hilo "campeón"...un suknor me dice k soy el clapjan , que ya hay que ser memo, manda kojonex...pero es k 4 , más "perspicaces" aún, le zankean... :8: :ouch: :: 

Algo k me dijo un pasmo hace siglos a cuenta de un tonto liáo : Un imbécil siempre encuentra otro aún mayor que le crea un genio. Pues al pelo, vamos.

en fin...verdadera pena de hilo...si no es por plus ultra y alguna cosilla suelta , no da ni para aseo anal... Sus habeis quedáo los millonarios y tal , para tiraros el pisto...

Va...que aprovechen esas fortunas... :o


----------



## thanthalas (12 Jun 2018)

Buenos dias.Alguien por aqui que controle el proyecto decred "DCR"?
Es de las pocas monedas con gran capitalizacion que lleva una tendencia mucho mejor que bitcoin.Se que es un proyecto paralelo a btc muy enfocado a la gobernanza y al que le estan llegando ya equipos de mineria de varios fabricantes.Me gustaria escuchar alguna opinion los que conozcais mas a fondo esta moneda,gracias por adelantado!


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (12 Jun 2018)

Como aquí todavía no se ha dicho, dejo la noticia..., Coinbase añadirá Ethereum Classic 

Coinbase agregará Ethereum Classic a su intercambio 'en los próximos meses' - Noticias de Hoy

No ha subido gran cosa el precio, por lo que cuenta la noticia, que el hecho de que sea dentro de varios meses, hace que no hay tanta locura como cuando listaron Bitcoin Cash. 
Aún así, creo que sería buena idea hacer acopio de ETC.


----------



## Gurney (12 Jun 2018)

ETC lleva un +22% en satoshis desde las 3 de la mañana.
Not bad.


----------



## plus ultra (12 Jun 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Como aquí todavía no se ha dicho, dejo la noticia..., Coinbase añadirá Ethereum Classic
> 
> Coinbase agregará Ethereum Classic a su intercambio 'en los próximos meses' - Noticias de Hoy
> 
> ...



Interesante,algo me olia* ya lo hablamos no hace mucho cuando comente que la tuviéramos en cuenta,unas cuantas actualizaciones seguidas y las mejores estan aun por llegar, la proxima sino recuerdo mal es la wallet movil y la compatibilidad con IOT puede ser algo muy interesante,ETC no esta muerta ni mucho menos yo a medio plazo la veo muy bien.

No ha pasado un pump como BCH pero por que estamos en un momento de incertidumbre aun asi un 23% para como esta el mercado es algo muy positivo lo importante ahora es que cuando lleguen las siguientes actualizacion tendra una gran puerta de entrada como es coinbase.

--------------------------

"Yo no quiero que pienses como yo,solo quiero que pienses."

Hace un tiempo que se me pasa por la cabeza, cuando coño va ha hablar vitalik? y lo que mas sensato veo a nivel de cotización/mercado es que por ahora no le ha interesado ya que por mucho que hable o saque no llegaría a quitarle el top 1 a btc.

Como podría suceder,tiene interés en que esto suceda? bien lo primero seria aprovechando una caída de BTC y estar lo mas cerca posible la una de la otra para lanzar una buena estocada,lo segundo SI, sin ningún genero de dudas,ya que por mucho que el diga que lo que le interesa es la tecnología y tal, las cryptos son un nuevo paradigma y ETH una mega corporación en la que hay muchos que tienen muchos intereses y cualquiera puede ser prescindible solo tenemos que ver como acabo steve jobs o algun otro.

Bien como hace un tiempo que le doy vueltas a esto,la aportación de cabezadecanoa "me ha hecho recordar" o sumar a esta conspiración mía que vitalik salio de ETC y que el buen trabajo que están realizando estos podría tomárselo como una "amenaza" y este podria acelerar en cierta medida cualquier movimiento o estrategia que pudieran tener ideada.

Buenos dias.


----------



## thanthalas (12 Jun 2018)

Nunca sabe uno donde puede estar el unicornio blanco....
Palmex.ae becomes First and Only Sandbox-Regulated Crypto Exchange in MENA | Unlock Blockchain


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2018)

thanthalas dijo:


> Nunca sabe uno donde puede estar el unicornio blanco....
> Palmex.ae becomes First and Only Sandbox-Regulated Crypto Exchange in MENA | Unlock Blockchain



[youtube]YDZ9HYCAknc[/youtube]

DBIX lleva zumbando desde ayer. 

Palmex, hábil el 15 de Julio.

-------------------------------------------------------

Smart Dubai y el príncipe heredero de marras ( el hamijo de los de JNT ) cortando el queso.

Dubai enters phase one of emirate-wide strategy to go paperless | Unlock Blockchain

---------------------------------------

Por la charleta de ayer del Yazan en NY, Jibrel podría estar supervisando todo ese inmopercal.

Dubai Land Department to implement Four Blockchain Projects in 2018 | Unlock Blockchain

-----------------------------------------

Con los carritos, más Smart Dubai .

UNLOCK Talks with RTA

-----------------------------------------------


Por conversas con el team, parece que Jibrel ha puesto a su equipo AL COMPLETO con Jcash ( pese a que la Jwallet va en retraso ). Bankito , Palmex included, a contrarreloj ? :fiufiu: ( ésto ya es interpretación ).

Minguáil, en occidente...los vendeburras - vaya 2 perlas - marcando pakete con Tapscottsss and Microsoftesss.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (12 Jun 2018)

thanthalas dijo:


> Nunca sabe uno donde puede estar el unicornio blanco....
> Palmex.ae becomes First and Only Sandbox-Regulated Crypto Exchange in MENA | Unlock Blockchain



Vaya tela..., voy a tener que pillar Dbix,en cualquier momento los jeques lo pueden hacer despegar..., y con ése circulating supply tan bajo..., a saber hasta cuanto puede subir


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2018)

*Plus ultra*...el hobbit, tras los bailecitos de Toronto o el AMA en barco de OMG & Co hace 2 semanas... largó ayer 5 puntos de "por dónde irá la escalablidad". 

Yo me pirro de ganas de juerga...pero habrá que empezar a valorar , y digo VALORAR, que , sencillamente...SEA COMPLICADO. MUY complicado.

Pero wé..el lanzamiento de la Wallet de Omise y Plasma Cash...en Q2 ( este mes ).

Palomitax.


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2018)

*"...ArabianChain will start with a limited number of select users to test and optimize the process and then expand to the rest."*

Jurl,jurl... 

"El Ponzi es nuestro y nos lo follamos como queremos, occidentalitos...Inchah Alah"

Tras los dos pumpazos previos en un año SIN BASE ALGUNA...lo que interesa ahora es un chart compensáo de ésos k le molan a paketazo...y todo OK...deixa ó andar...

A ver si los desarrollos k sacan no la pifian demasiado ( menúo pleigro tienen )...porke el entramado está y , ahotra sí, ya nikeláo.


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2018)

*CBB : Central bank of Bahrein*







Pasta GOOOORDA.

A ver si ahora a los Jordanos les da el fomo con Jibrel...y fiestuki en estéreo.


----------



## silverwindow (12 Jun 2018)

juli dijo:


> *"...ArabianChain will start with a limited number of select users to test and optimize the process and then expand to the rest."*
> 
> Jurl,jurl...
> 
> ...



Yo estoy un poco hasta las guevos ya,no por la bajada general de estos dias,sino porque. Por mas historias,alianzas,conferencias quwe iban a ser losmasdelosmas y se quedan en nada de nada... Me jode esta sincronizacion total con bitcoin.. Es manipulacion y especulacion al 95porciento

Solo cuentan los pumps,los rumores,las salidas a exchanges y demas mierdas..wue si,que se hace dinero con eso,pero donde esta el dinero que apuesta a largo por proyectos buenos? Pq esta todo tan pegado a btc?


----------



## davitin (12 Jun 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Yo estoy un poco hasta las guevos ya,no por la bajada general de estos dias,sino porque. Por mas historias,alianzas,conferencias quwe iban a ser losmasdelosmas y se quedan en nada de nada... Me jode esta sincronizacion total con bitcoin.. Es manipulacion y especulacion al 95porciento
> 
> Solo cuentan los pumps,los rumores,las salidas a exchanges y demas mierdas..wue si,que se hace dinero con eso,pero donde esta el dinero que apuesta a largo por proyectos buenos? Pq esta todo tan pegado a btc?



A ver si empieza a entrar dinero institucional de ese...se supone que con más regulación entrara más pasta, como los EEUU den categoría Security a las criptos habrá una avalancha de pasta monumental, legalmente serán como acciones bursátiles.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (12 Jun 2018)

Cashbet coin listado en Bittrex. Van listado en exchanges poco a poco, como prometieron, recuerdo que dieron por hecho que en x tiempo listarán en Binance


----------



## Patanegra (12 Jun 2018)

davitin dijo:


> A ver si empieza a entrar dinero institucional de ese...se supone que con más regulación entrara más pasta, como los EEUU den categoría Security a las criptos habrá una avalancha de pasta monumental, legalmente serán como acciones bursátiles.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



al contrario, se caeria el mercado de las cripto existentes. Acaso puedes comprar acciones en cualquier exchange chiringuito?

lo que si saldran son cripto-securities


----------



## Bucanero (12 Jun 2018)

Me dá que aun tenemos que ver más bajada. Pero los volumenes de compra venta del mercado parecen que van bajando y.. ¿Eso no sería una señal de agotamiento de la bajada?
No tengo ni idea de tecnico pero me dá que ya está muy castigado el mercado y el que no ha querido vender, ya no lo va hacer. Es un poco el sentimiento que veo en este foro y en otros. Entonces... ¿Subirá pronto despues del último arreon para abajo que creo que le queda o habrá un lateral? ¿Que opinaís? Un saludo a todos.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2018 at 22:14 ----------

PDTA: San Miguel yo te invoco::
, si estas por ahí danos tu opinión.o


----------



## coque42 (12 Jun 2018)

Los gordos están jugando con los dos sentimientos que mueven este mercado, el FUD y el FOMO, este mes toca FUD, han utilizado como excusa un hackeo a un exchange de mierda, concretamente a este Coinrail trade volume and market listings | CoinMarketCap cuyo volumen es de 2.5Millones, vamos, una puta mierda. Pues ahí tenéis a todos los medios importantes metiendo mazo FUD. Mirando por el lado positivo, eso significa que los gordos ven potencial a esto, aunque es posible que tiren el precio muchísimo mas.

Por cierto, conforero clapham2, agradezco mucho tus aportaciones, pero no entiendo por qué escribes en tercera persona como si fueras una fusión entre un indio navajo y George de la jungla, te hace perder seriedad.


----------



## orbeo (13 Jun 2018)

Ale si tenéis a partir de 250k Coinbase ya tiene su fondo listo.

Coinbase Index Fund is Open For Investment
Coinbase Index Fund is Open For Investment


----------



## plus ultra (13 Jun 2018)

Dia algo complicado no es oficial pero parece que han hackeado la wallet de NANO y tambien Myetherwallet,repito que no esta confirmado pero recomendaria estar muy atento.


----------



## coque42 (13 Jun 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Dia algo complicado no es oficial pero parece que han hackeado la wallet de NANO y tambien Myetherwallet,repito que no esta confirmado pero recomendaria estar muy atento.



No todo es malo, BBK ha anunciado en discord y en telegram que será listado en coinexchange en los próximos días. Ya sabéis lo que eso significa


----------



## sirpask (13 Jun 2018)




----------



## davitin (13 Jun 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> No todo es malo, BBK ha anunciado en discord y en telegram que será listado en coinexchange en los próximos días. Ya sabéis lo que eso significa



A como está BBK ahora? Subió desde la vez que se habló de ella por aquí? Yo le iba a meter pasta, pero ya se me fue de la cabeza.

Pd: dónde se podía comprar?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (13 Jun 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Ale si tenéis a partir de 250k Coinbase ya tiene su fondo listo.
> 
> Coinbase Index Fund is Open For Investment
> Coinbase Index Fund is Open For Investment



Yo *tenia* 250K USD...hasta que perdi mas de la mitad en cripto ::


----------



## Bucanero (13 Jun 2018)

Lo de Nano de confirmarse es ya de traca. Le han echado la pata al proyecto y no le dejan levantar cabeza.

Vaya día. Mas guano. Hold y sangre fria.


----------



## paketazo (13 Jun 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Yo *tenia* 250K USD...hasta que perdi mas de la mitad en cripto ::



Los mercados funcionan siempre del mismo modo.

Un mercado extrapolándolo a la vida diaria, sería como un ciclo de estaciones.

Ahora en crypto estamos en invierno profundo, la primavera pasó, y en verano todos nos levantábamos felices viendo el sol reflejado en forma de revalorizaciones de 2 cifras a diario.

No sé lo que durará el invierno, lo que si sé, es que los proyectos que de verdad sirvan para algo más que especular, y logren trasladar su funcionalidad a la vida real, valdrán mucho más que ahora.

Recordad cuando os comenté que era ilógico que tokens recién aparecidos se valorasen más que empresas del Nasdaq con productos usables e infraestructuras tras ellas.

Cabeza fría, pero sobre todo pies en el suelo...la gran mayoría de esto es humo, y eso no cogerá a nadie desprevenido, pues todos lo admitimos siempre.

Dicho esto, apostaría a que en unos meses habrá proyectos que irán ganando valor lentamente, y posiblemente iremos dejando atrás la volatilidad.

Usad siempre lo que tenemos para tratar de "adivinar" lo que podría pasar.

Usemos la gráfica de BTC cayendo desde 1100$ a menos de 200$, y el largo camino que tuvo que recorrer hasta lograr superar de nuevo máximos.

Ahora estamos en ese punto...y nos guste más o menos, eso refleja un mercado sano, que escudriña entre lo que hay, y pone a largo plazo a cada cosa en su lugar.

Seguid vuestros proyectos, y ved si realmente están creciendo y aportando cosas nuevas, o solo venden humo.

Ahora es momento de que se creen vínculos con la economía real, vía colaboraciones, y eso, poco a poco se irá reflejando en la adopción y luego en los precios.


Un saludo


----------



## davitin (13 Jun 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Los mercados funcionan siempre del mismo modo.
> 
> Un mercado extrapolándolo a la vida diaria, sería como un ciclo de estaciones.
> 
> ...



Hombre, muchos desaparecerán, pero la cuestión es posicionarse ahora, cuando aún son proyectos relativamente baratos, es inevitable perder algo de vez en cuando.

En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en lo que dices de las estaciones y lo de la anterior travesía por el desierto de Bitcoin...ahora la cosa es muy diferente, en aquella época solo estaba Bitcoin y las shitcoins que podían haber eran proyectos de risa...en cuanto al valor de las coins...Bitcoin se ha quedado en la tercera parte del valor que ha llegado a tener, pero muchas altcoins están bastante cerca de su ath, no han caído en la misma proporción que Bitcoin, eso ya es algo...utilizar metáforas y analogías mentales para todo puede darte una visión errónea.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## D_M (13 Jun 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Dia algo complicado no es oficial pero parece que han hackeado la wallet de NANO y tambien Myetherwallet,repito que no esta confirmado pero recomendaria estar muy atento.



Hackeo a M.E.W. es mentira, lo dicen en su twitter:

MyEtherWallet.com (@myetherwallet) on Twitter


----------



## Muad'dib (13 Jun 2018)

El otro asunto del día: anuncio oficial sobre el incidente con el wallet online NanoWallet.io

Official statement on the recent NanoWallet.io security incident

Ataque fishing + certificado TLS malicioso.


----------



## paketazo (13 Jun 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Hombre, muchos desaparecerán, pero la cuestión es posicionarse ahora, cuando aún son proyectos relativamente baratos, es inevitable perder algo de vez en cuando.
> 
> En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en lo que dices de las estaciones y lo de la anterior travesía por el desierto de Bitcoin...ahora la cosa es muy diferente, en aquella época solo estaba Bitcoin y las shitcoins que podían haber eran proyectos de risa...en cuanto al valor de las coins...Bitcoin se ha quedado en la tercera parte del valor que ha llegado a tener, pero *muchas altcoins están bastante cerca de su ath*, no han caído en la misma proporción que Bitcoin, eso ya es algo...utilizar metáforas y analogías mentales para todo puede darte una visión errónea.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Yo no diría muchas...diría más bien muy pocas...pero espero que hayas acertado con alguna de ellas, por que eso sí, sería a mi modo de ver, tener muy buen ojo.

Un saludo


----------



## uhnitas (13 Jun 2018)

Información.


----------



## davitin (13 Jun 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo no diría muchas...diría más bien muy pocas...pero espero que hayas acertado con alguna de ellas, por que eso sí, sería a mi modo de ver, tener muy buen ojo.
> 
> Un saludo



Pues macho, si piensas que casi todas se van a ir a la mierda y que es casi imposible acertar, no sé qué haces invirtiendo en esto.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (13 Jun 2018)

Vaya tela mirando el Marketcap..., alguien tiene algo positivo que decir?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Jun 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Vaya tela mirando el Marketcap..., alguien tiene algo positivo que decir?



Que, en cuanto caigan un par de shitxchangers de los que han estado utilizando los tethers para pumpear las shitcoins, la realidad del mundillo de las shitcoins y de la estafa que están suponiendo, será mucho más transparente.

Eso es muy positivo.


----------



## psiloman (13 Jun 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Vaya tela mirando el Marketcap..., alguien tiene algo positivo que decir?



Yo tengo algo que decir. Si miras la gráfica de bitcoin en mensual, la corrección aún no ha acabado, pero es una corrección sana, la gráfica no tiene mal aspecto.

Por otro lado, creo que no quedan dudas que todo, aún, está ligado al "abuelo", y eso es lo que hay ahora mismo. Analicemos en "plan cuñao" qué puede valer realmente el abuelo, aunque para algunos su valor sea 0, dicen que es humo totalmente:

Venezuela 531 $
China 3172 $
Rusia 4675 $
España 11103 $
Corea del Sur 26170 $

Donde se minan la mayor parte de los bitcoin?. En China, si no me equivoco. Si decimos que actualmente cuesta de 3000 en adelante no creo que me equivoque mucho. No creo que baje de 4 o 5k aunque quién sabe, por pasar puede pasar.

Bitcoin ha pasado por muchos ciclos, con bajadas importantes. Los actores institucionales están cogiendo posiciones, fondos de inversión, compras millonarias de exchanges, etc. Han empezado las regulaciones estatales en muchos países. Se acabaron las criptos o estamos en invierno como dice Paketazo?

Creo que debemos empezar a pensar a medio y largo plazo. Ahora hace frío, ya vendrá la primavera. El que necesite cash, pues que venda y saque lo que necesite, el que no, pues ya es decisión de cada uno.

Yo apuesto por Btc, y por algunas criptos, Eth, Vechain, Ont, Zilliqa, Neo, Icon, OMG, Wanchain, TheKey...entre otras muchas, esto es imparable, y voy a seguir pensando lo mismo aunque baje otro 50 % y se ponga lateral 1 año.

Por supuesto tengo en fiat parte de mi inversión esperando entrada, no estoy 100 % dentro. Además estoy viendo que quizá estemos bajistas y/o laterales un tiempo indeterminado, e intento tomarlo con filosofía, el estrés te puede comer como no lo hagas así.


----------



## uhnitas (13 Jun 2018)

Entiendo la ferocidad de un maximalista hacia el resto. Parasitan. Están comprometidas desde el segundo 1, por su diseño y mayor centralización. Esa inmaculada concepción de BTC también pesa. Pero: ¿nunca tiene dudas un maximalista? 

¿De verdad que puede imponerse un sistema monetario alternativo donde la concentración de la riqueza es aún mayor que en el anterior? 
¿No crees que las transacciones on chain van camino de ser un privilegio? 


Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Que, en cuanto caigan un par de shitxchangers de los que han estado utilizando los tethers para pumpear las shitcoins, la realidad del mundillo de las shitcoins y de la estafa que están suponiendo, será mucho más transparente.
> 
> Eso es muy positivo.


----------



## plus ultra (13 Jun 2018)

Lo de esta mañana repeti que no estaba confirmado mejor avisar para estar atento quien las lleve y que sea una falsa alarma que no hacerlo y enterarse tarde,al final uno fue y otro no,ahora parece que pasa algo con SRN,tampoco lo tengo confirmado.



Bucanero dijo:


> Lo de Nano de confirmarse es ya de traca. Le han echado la pata al proyecto y no le dejan levantar cabeza.
> 
> Vaya día. Mas guano. Hold y sangre fria.



Pues si es de traca total,desde mi punto de vista es un proyecto completamente desacreditado,para no volver a entrar y eso que al sacar el wallet en ledger nano le vi algo de esperanzas.Por lo que he leido ha sido un wallet que tienen en su pagina web pero ellos dicen que ha sido problema del desarollador, no de nano :fiufiu:.



A ver que no a hace mucho estábamos completamente igual no empezamos con los lloros,los apocalipsis y las visiones de la tierra plana joder que en marzo estuvimos completamente igual.

tomar un dato ,la dominancia de BTC cada vez que ha tenido una caída a vuelto casi a su punto anterior el ultimo relevante es el de abril donde estuvo en un 45% ahora mismo esta en 40,3% por lo que yo diría que mínimo debería subir hasta 43% lo que al ritmo que estamos nos podría llevar asi hasta el fin de semana.

De lo que puse ayer cuando entraría escalonadamente me ha faltado la ultima entrada en 6150 la he retirado y la he bajado a 5950 aunque estos dias tendre algo mas de tiempo y estaré pendiente para reprogramar en cualquier momento ya que si pierde seriamente los 6000 si puede ser que mucha gente entre en modo panico y vendan lo que nos llevaría a tocar los 5k.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 Jun 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Que, en cuanto caigan un par de shitxchangers de los que han estado utilizando los tethers para pumpear las shitcoins, la realidad del mundillo de las shitcoins y de la estafa que están suponiendo, será mucho más transparente.
> 
> Eso es muy positivo.




Aún creerá usted que al bitcoño no lo dopan con tether como al resto :XX:

Lo mismo usted engañaba a alguien en 2016, pero actualmente tenemos muy claro que si caen al infierno ETH, EOS, LTC y otras, el BTC va detrás con ellas.


----------



## davitin (14 Jun 2018)

Por que es tn importante thether para pumpear bitcoin y todo ese rollo? alguien me lo puede explicar?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Jun 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Aún creerá usted que al bitcoño no lo dopan con tether como al resto :XX:
> 
> Lo mismo usted engañaba a alguien en 2016, pero actualmente tenemos muy claro que si caen al infierno ETH, EOS, LTC y otras, el BTC va detrás con ellas.



En el mundo de los shitxchangers, las cosas casi nunca son lo que parecen.

Cuando Bitcoin pumpeó a saco y cayó MtGox en 2013, lo que verdaderamente ocurría en el exchanger es exactamente lo contrario de la opinión general. El exchanger intentaba por todos los medios bajar el precio de Bitcoin para evitar la quiebra directa debido al agujero contable que tenía y a que siempre había operado con reserva fraccionaria. La gente inventaba teorías conspiranoicas de bots, etc. Pero lo que en realidad estaba pasando era que el exchanger estaba intentando por todos lo medios salvar su culo, como cualquiera de nosotros habríamos intentado.

Ahora la opinión general es que los tethers han servido para pumpear artificialmente el precio de Bitcoin. Pero me da la sensación que ha a ocurrido igual que en 2013: el interés por acceder a Bitcoin es real, igual que lo era en 2013, pero se ha empleado tether como una herramienta para lograr desviar una buena parte de la avalancha de nuevo dinero hacia las shitcoins y hacia las ICOs, que son estafas en un 99'9%.

En 2013 MtGox hizo lo imposible por intentar ocultar su realidad contable respecto a la operativa de reserva fraccionaria y ahora ha ocurrido lo mismo. Los tether han sido la manera que ha empleado Bitfinex de intentar trasvasar, a modo de vaso comunicante, el nuevo dinero entrante hacia las shitcoins para evitar que el precio de Bitcoin se desmadrase todavía más y que su operativa fraccionaria saliese a la luz.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (14 Jun 2018)

Han anunciado que listarán Siacoin (SC) en Binance hace unas horas y se está marcando un rally.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 Jun 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En el mundo de los shitxchangers, las cosas casi nunca son lo que parecen.
> 
> Cuando Bitcoin pumpeó a saco y cayó MtGox en 2013, lo que verdaderamente ocurría en el exchanger es exactamente lo contrario de la opinión general. El exchanger intentaba por todos los medios bajar el precio de Bitcoin para evitar la quiebra directa debido al agujero contable que tenía y a que siempre había operado con reserva fraccionaria. La gente inventaba teorías conspiranoicas de bots, etc. Pero lo que en realidad estaba pasando era que el exchanger estaba intentando por todos lo medios salvar su culo, como cualquiera de nosotros habríamos intentado.
> 
> ...




Este mensaje ya lo considero un buen aporte, y no un troleo como el anterior. 

En cuanto a la teoría de MtGox, y su necesidad de seguir maquillando su realidad contable, me suena bastante posible, al fin y al cabo hay un buen puñado de empresas top en el mundo que llevan años haciendo algo parecido, sin ir más lejos la gran mayoría de la banca internacional.

A menudo, se sabe más de alguien por lo que calla que por lo que dice, y aunque comparto con usted que el 99% de las icos son estafas, no todo lo que no es bitcoin es shitcoin, como usted también sabe, y cómo usted también intenta hacer ver a algún novato haciéndole creer que solo BTC es lo que tiene valor.

En mi cartera hay una parte nada despreciable en BTC, pero tengo muy claro que las grandes revalorizaciones en los próximos 2 años no vendrán de parte del BTC, y al fin y al cabo lo que buscamos en este hilo, y incluso en el hilo del Bitcoin, es ganar cuanta más pasta mejor.

¿Cuáles serán los próximos chicharros? De eso intenta tratar este hilo, ¿será ETH, EOS, Cardano, Ziliqa, Tezos ?

Yo personalmente estoy apostando más por ETH, ya que a parte de las nuevas mejoras previstas para este año, cuenta con el mayor respaldo internacional que cualquier criptodivisa haya tenido jamás.


----------



## davitin (14 Jun 2018)

Comerme la polla.


----------



## Esse est deus (14 Jun 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Que, en cuanto caigan un par de shitxchangers de los que han estado utilizando los tethers para pumpear las shitcoins, la realidad del mundillo de las shitcoins y de la estafa que están suponiendo, será mucho más transparente.
> 
> Eso es muy positivo.



La fase de la fiebre especulativa siempre genera un gran ruido que no deja avanzar el sector. Vamos por fin hacia un ordenamiento con sentido. Será la última gran fase de acumulación, lo que vendrá después será más ondulante y menos abrupto, pero también más senior, más gris, menos fresco. 

El dinero que va a entrar dentro de unos, yo diría cuantos, meses a este sector va a ser enorme, pero entrará mucho de ello por la puerta trasera de los servicios financieros de todo orden y no solo hacia la acaparación del activo refugio. 

Y el negocio siempre estuvo y siempre estará en el comercio.


----------



## Albertezz (14 Jun 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En el mundo de los shitxchangers, las cosas casi nunca son lo que parecen.
> 
> Cuando Bitcoin pumpeó a saco y cayó MtGox en 2013, lo que verdaderamente ocurría en el exchanger es exactamente lo contrario de la opinión general. El exchanger intentaba por todos los medios bajar el precio de Bitcoin para evitar la quiebra directa debido al agujero contable que tenía y a que siempre había operado con reserva fraccionaria. La gente inventaba teorías conspiranoicas de bots, etc. Pero lo que en realidad estaba pasando era que el exchanger estaba intentando por todos lo medios salvar su culo, como cualquiera de nosotros habríamos intentado.
> 
> ...



no tiene sentido alguno la teoria del usdt, más que nada, por que el volumen de negociacion de usdt/altcoins es aboslutamente ridiculo y muchíiiiiisimo menor que el de btc/alt e incluso que el eth/alt. La gente que entró nueva el año pasado, y que sigue entrando, con fiat fresquito, no compra las alts con usdt, las compra con btc y eth y para verlo solo hay que mirar el volumen de los pares, por tanto la bajada de precio de bitcoin no es porque bitfinex quiera q la gente use usdt con las alts, sino porque el cartel de btc con bitfinex a la cabeza, ha dejado de imprimir usdt de monopoli desde enero, y curiosamente desde entonces el btc y todas las monedas no han hecho más que bajar, y el volumen diario exactamente igual.


----------



## silverwindow (14 Jun 2018)

Porcierto,increible.como DBIX a aguantado la ostia de estos dias.Como la aguanta vamos.

Todo se se ha ido a la mierda y dbix sigue ahi en su 4,1$.

Quizas buen momento para cambiarla a la par por otra.

como lo veis????

Pues va ser que no los vendo todavia


----------



## silverwindow (14 Jun 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Esto va parriba pepe ...
> Que maravilla ...Si no fuera porque llueve en Mayami y le han jodido ( otra vez ) la playa al clapham , el dia seria perfecto ...
> Next stop : Pintor Rosales




Clapham cual es tu favorita ahora mismo?


----------



## Patanegra (14 Jun 2018)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> La fase de la fiebre especulativa siempre genera un gran ruido que no deja avanzar el sector. Vamos por fin hacia un ordenamiento con sentido. Será la última gran fase de acumulación, lo que vendrá después será más ondulante y menos abrupto, pero también más senior, más gris, menos fresco.
> 
> El dinero que va a entrar dentro de unos, yo diría cuantos, meses a este sector va a ser enorme, pero entrará mucho de ello por la puerta trasera de los servicios financieros de todo orden y no solo hacia la acaparación del activo refugio.
> 
> Y el negocio siempre estuvo y siempre estará en el comercio.



que mucho dinero ya va a entrar en esto no lo dudo...pero los propietarios de ese dinero, estan dispuestos a pagar mucho por nuestras chapas sobrevaloradas? o solo quieren los mercados y la propiedad intelectual de las empresas blockchain y a nuestros tokens, que han financiado el chiringuito, que les den?


----------



## silverwindow (14 Jun 2018)

Bptivate ni con un palo.

Zoin y pivix estan baratas si,pero igual q muchas otras neo,jnt.. Hay rebajas generales

No las veo tampoco en un momento especial para pillar


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (14 Jun 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Bptivate ni con un palo.
> 
> Zoin y pivix estan baratas si,pero igual q muchas otras neo,jnt.. Hay rebajas generales
> 
> No las veo tampoco en un momento especial para pillar



No te precipites con Bitcoin Private 

John McAfee afirma que Bitcoin Private eventualmente reemplazará a Monero - criptoinforme

Éste pollo no es de fiar, pero algo sabe...


----------



## silverwindow (14 Jun 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> No te precipites con Bitcoin Private
> 
> John McAfee afirma que Bitcoin Private eventualmente reemplazará a Monero - criptoinforme
> 
> Éste pollo no es de fiar, pero algo sabe...




A este le pagan para decir que shitcoinX todamon


----------



## plus ultra (14 Jun 2018)

Atentos a ETH y todas sus hijas

Ethereum no es un activo financiero según la SEC


----------



## Esse est deus (14 Jun 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> que mucho dinero ya va a entrar en esto no lo dudo...pero los propietarios de ese dinero, estan dispuestos a pagar mucho por nuestras chapas sobrevaloradas? o solo quieren los mercados y la propiedad intelectual de las empresas blockchain y a nuestros tokens, que han financiado el chiringuito, que les den?



No se va a pagar nada por lo que para nada vale. Se va a pagar lo que rinda, produzca o conserve. Justiprecio. Pero se acabarán pagando barbaridades fiat con el tiempo por lo que domine, entre otras cosas porque mucho fiat tenderá a cero. 

¿Cómo me hago con BTC? Mino, permuto con fiat, creo tokens.

Cuando permutamos fiat por tokens, permitimos que los creadores del tokens permuten por BTC y salgan a fiat o acaparen. Este esquema no puede ser eterno. Por eso es esencialmente una estafa, pero entre los tokens hay industria.

Resumiendo, creo efectivamente, que les den, más que nada porque va a haber otra grasa para la maquinaria, que va a hacer que no haga falta los tokens como cebadores del market cap. Y sí, siempre quisieron los mercados y su control. 

Y esta presente fase de acumulación sospecho que no será para futura distribución con salida a fiat para recomenzar, es obvio que va todo ya a una lucha de poder reorganizativo intrasector.


----------



## orbeo (14 Jun 2018)

Joder es que alguien pensaba que si lo eran? 


plus ultra dijo:


> Atentos a ETH y todas sus hijas
> 
> Ethereum no es un activo financiero según la SEC


----------



## LOLEANTE (14 Jun 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder es que alguien pensaba que si lo eran?



Hacienda creo


----------



## easyridergs (15 Jun 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> BITCOIN PRIVATE ..
> pero tambien ZOIN y PIVX ...( que estan a precio de ganga )



Jajajajaja, que burro eres. Te has quedado pillado con Zoin después del airdrop de Nix y ahora a promocionarla a ver si recuperas algo. Sabía que eras tonto, pero tanto ...

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## coque42 (15 Jun 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Jajajajaja, que burro eres. Te has quedado pillado con Zoin después del airdrop de Nix y ahora a promocionarla a ver si recuperas algo. Sabía que eras tonto, pero tanto ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (15 Jun 2018)

Curioso el efecto Binance... Cuando anunciaron que iban a listar Siacoin, ésta subió un 25 % en 2 ó 3 horas, luego se mantuvo y en cuanto se pudo tradear en dicho exchange..., empezó a bajar rápido. 
Resumen..., compra rápido, muy rápido cuando anuncien que van a listar la coin de turno, mantenla y en cuanto se la pueda tradear, vende.


----------



## Patanegra (15 Jun 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Curioso el efecto Binance... Cuando anunciaron que iban a listar Siacoin, ésta subió un 25 % en 2 ó 3 horas, luego se mantuvo y en cuanto se pudo tradear en dicho exchange..., empezó a bajar rápido.
> Resumen..., compra rápido, muy rápido cuando anuncien que van a listar la coin de turno, mantenla y en cuanto se la pueda tradear, vende.



o mejor aun, pon ordenes escalanodas de venta en tu exchange original: por ejemplo 25% de tus monedas con una ganancia de 35%, 25% con un 50% y asi sucesivamente

---------- Post added 15-jun-2018 at 20:13 ----------

ha salido BBK a Gate.io, pero por lo visto no es bitblocks


----------



## D_M (15 Jun 2018)

BNB un puto tanque hoy. Todas en rojo salvo BNB.

Yatelodecíayo:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/1043905-bnb-a-dar-subidon-de-hostia.html


----------



## Ethan20 (15 Jun 2018)

D_M dijo:


> BNB un puto tanque hoy. Todas en rojo salvo BNB.
> 
> Yatelodecíayo:
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/1043905-bnb-a-dar-subidon-de-hostia.html



BNB esta en verde porque hay votación para entrar en Binance

Pundi X que está ganando la votación va subiendo un 40%. Yo no he podido entrar porque he estado todo el día fuera de casa

Aun así hay que estar atentos por si otra moneda le da por remontar.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (15 Jun 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> o mejor aun, pon ordenes escalanodas de venta en tu exchange original: por ejemplo 25% de tus monedas con una ganancia de 35%, 25% con un 50% y asi sucesivamente
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jun-2018 at 20:13 ----------
> 
> ha salido BBK a Gate.io, pero por lo visto no es bitblocks



Es Brickblock ,entré en la Ico, también está listada en Idex, pero de momento sólo se pueden hacer depósitos, no tradear hasta dentro de unos días , pero tiene buena pinta.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Jun 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Eres subnormal profundo o ...te haces el imbecil para recibir la lastima del clapham y que te cite y de paso ganar un minuto de gloria .
> El clapham no suele enredarse en fregaos con la chusma pululante
> pero el clapham esta aburrido y hay que hacer algo ...
> Si estuvieras al tanto de los posts del clapham y no limpiandote el fondillo con una mano sabrias que el clapham vendio ZOIN cuando estaba en 2$ypico
> ...



Jajajajajaja, como te ha jodido la verdad. Confirmado, eres un inútil. A chupar Zoin, jajajajajajaja ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Se te está de PM por ir de listilllo. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## D_M (16 Jun 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> BNB esta en verde porque hay votación para entrar en Binance



Yo diría que además de eso, hace poco anunciaron su intención de añadir el euro y la libra a sus pairs antes de que acabe 2018, y eso va a tener impacto. Eso además de que están haciendo un montón de cosas interesantes, dando incentivos-descuentos etc y es una empresa sólida de cojones.

Quizás tiene su riesgo ya que pueden salir nuevos exchanges que interesen mas y con ello, hacer bajar el valor de BNB pero bueno, de momento BNB sube mientras casi todas siguen al bitcoin.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (16 Jun 2018)

También se mantiene Ethereum classic,yo he pasado mi monto importante ahí,desde que me enteré de lo de Coinbase.A la espera de que la tengan preparada para tradearla,creo que tendrá un buen pump.Por lo menos es lo que espero/deseo...,a saber


----------



## Esflinter (16 Jun 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham advierte . Mandara al ignore a cualquier imbecil que no demuestre lo contrario . Eso de hacerle el favor a la chusma , de gratis NO
> Cuando el clapham vivia en Uropa era buena gente de gratis , nah por
> eso del karma , pero en USA ha aprendido que la gente se merece que la machaquen hasta que sangren ...una pausa pal buchito de cafe .
> La gente es imbecil , pero la gente de USa es mas imbecil aun y la gente
> ...



Que loko estas clapam. Por cierto, no te ibas a ir a tomar por culo y no volver, porque se reía de ti hasta downie del foro?


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (16 Jun 2018)

Hoy las que más suben son las de McAfee...., Bezop, dodecademic...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (16 Jun 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> blablabla blablablaaa desde un cybercafe en Totana, Murcia.



Menos tabarra metafisica de saldo y mas avisar cuando esto haya tocado el fondo del foso de las Marianas.

Gracias.


----------



## Bucanero (16 Jun 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham advierte . Mandara al ignore a cualquier imbecil que no demuestre lo contrario . Eso de hacerle el favor a la chusma , de gratis NO
> Cuando el clapham vivia en Uropa era buena gente de gratis , nah por
> eso del karma , pero en USA ha aprendido que la gente se merece que la machaquen hasta que sangren ...una pausa pal buchito de cafe .
> La gente es imbecil , pero la gente de USa es mas imbecil aun y la gente
> ...



Hoy te lo reconozco. Se que tienes tus detractores y si hay mucho cabr... por ahí suelto. Pero creo y después de tomarme tres rones con cola frente a Argentina-Islandia que has dicho verdades como templos estos dos o tres últimos posts, y la culpa de la mayoría de los cabreos y hijoputece... del mundo es nuestro ego.Estos últimos mensajes me parecen interesantes. Creo que vamos para arriba pero la poda no ha terminado. Y quizás bajemos bastante más.

Un saludo a todos y hold el ciclo tiene que cambiar más temprano que tarde. Y si podéis diversificar mejor. yo le tengo puesto el ojo a la bolsas a la espera de una corrección o caída importante. 

Pdta: modo efluvios exuberantes del alchol, pero de corazón. Dejar los egos y ya nos forraremos. La vida pasa y estar cabreado agota. Yo hold.


----------



## trancos123 (16 Jun 2018)

Shitcoin con potencial: $PENG

Una moneda abandonada, la han retomado unos devs con muchas ganas. Muy promocionada en rrss.

Solo en cryptopia y solo se puede comprar con ltc o doge (en este par es la moneda que mas volumen tiene).
Esta a menos de 1 satoshi.


----------



## plus ultra (17 Jun 2018)

Komodo KMD ya paso las 300.000 tps ahora va a por el millon.

Komodo Blockchain Scaling - 1 million tx per second - stats - prep etc. | iMyloMylo

Docamedic MTC sigue imparable al top 100

DASH esta a punto de despuntar y que no sea que no nos han soltado el rumor.

BBK esta difícil de comprar,nadie quiere vender en cuanto le den por listarla no se donde llegara.


----------



## djun (17 Jun 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> *Komodo KMD ya paso las 300.000 tps ahora va a por el millon*.
> 
> Komodo Blockchain Scaling - 1 million tx per second - stats - prep etc. | iMyloMylo
> 
> ...



Eso de 300.000 o un millón de transacciones por segundo (tps) de Komodo no lo entiendo. 

Aquí ( Transactions Speeds: How Do Cryptocurrencies Stack Up To Visa or PayPal? ) dice que las más rápidas son éstas:

1. Visa: 24,000 transactions
2. Ripple: 1,500 transactions
3. PayPal: 193 transactions
4. Bitcoin Cash: 60 transactions
5. Litecoin: 56 transactions
6. Dash: 48 transactions
7. Ethereum: 20 transactions
8. Bitcoin: 7 transactions


Y aquí ( Las 3 criptomonedas con mayor velocidad de transacción | Finanzas | Insider.pro ) dice que las mas veloces son:
- RaiBlocks (NANO): 7.000 operaciones por segundo
- NEM: 4.000 operaciones por segundo
- Ripple: 1.500 operaciones por segundo


Hasta 300.000 o un millón de transacciones por segundo (tps) de Komodo... me parece que hay mucha diferencia.


----------



## coque42 (17 Jun 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Komodo KMD ya paso las 300.000 tps ahora va a por el millon.
> 
> Komodo Blockchain Scaling - 1 million tx per second - stats - prep etc. | iMyloMylo
> 
> ...



BBK será listada en coinexchange, los que nos hemos cargado bien de chapas a 25-35 sats nos vamos a forrar, huele a x200, si llega a los 20 millones de cap llegaremos al x200, y teniendo en cuenta que es instantánea, sin fees y con la decadencia de NANO lo va a petar. Toda persona que oye hablar sobre esta moneda compra y sigue el proyecto. Captura de lo de coinexchange compartida por el dev:


----------



## barborico (17 Jun 2018)

djun dijo:


> Eso de 300.000 o un millón de transacciones por segundo (tps) de Komodo no lo entiendo.
> 
> Aquí ( Transactions Speeds: How Do Cryptocurrencies Stack Up To Visa or PayPal? ) dice que las más rápidas son éstas:
> 
> ...


----------



## davitin (17 Jun 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> BBK será listada en coinexchange, los que nos hemos cargado bien de chapas a 25-35 sats nos vamos a forrar, huele a x200, si llega a los 20 millones de cap llegaremos al x200, y teniendo en cuenta que es instantánea, sin fees y con la decadencia de NANO lo va a petar. Toda persona que oye hablar sobre esta moneda compra y sigue el proyecto. Captura de lo de coinexchange compartida por el dev:



Pero a cuánto está ahora? Llevo tiempo pensando en pillar pero no me decido, pero es mierda que huele bien.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (17 Jun 2018)

Spoiler






djun dijo:


> Eso de 300.000 o un millón de transacciones por segundo (tps) de Komodo no lo entiendo.
> 
> Aquí ( Transactions Speeds: How Do Cryptocurrencies Stack Up To Visa or PayPal? ) dice que las más rápidas son éstas:
> 
> ...







Vamos por partes.

Hace unas semanas que lo postee aqui (luego edito y te pongo el enlace),KMD hizo la prueba de las 300.000 TPS en directo con AMAZON AWS y los supero con creces antes de "saturarse" por lo que el objetivo de los 300k fue todo un exito y demostrado.Lo del millon es el proximo.

Las otras que pones son teóricas y cambian según la fuente,por ejemplo que BTC tenga 7 TPS a dia de hoy no lo veo nada realista.

De las siguientes que te puedo dar mi opinion,NANO 7.000 TPS :fiufiu: segun ellos escalable hasta el infinito :fiufiu: ya te digo que no,NANO tiene un serio problema con sus nodos,problema que han intentado tapar una y otra vez,no se cuantas TPS podra soportar pero en cuanto hay algo de uso colapsa en nada,si te das cuenta siempre tienen problemas con los nodos por eso,siempre actualizan los nodos como que han conseguido mejorar algo,no especifican el que para que los incautos no se den cuenta de que es lo que falla y siempre sale otra vez el mismo problema,los nodos.

XRP he especulado con esta como si no hubiera un mañana  por lo que puedo hablar con propiedad , en momentos de muchísimo trafico,con todo el mundillo en fomo,pumpeandola como locos con volúmenes muy grandes y nunca tuve el mínimo problema,nada, ni de exchange a wallet ni entre estos,te repito nada.

LTC y DASH tambien las he utilizado en momentos puntuales de haber mucho movimiento,con LTC entre wallet y exchange quizás un poco pero nada importante,con DASH nada igualmente muy rápida entre exchange wallet y entre wallet.

En otro post del que tambien hablamos hace unos dias fue el de la lista que publicaron en china en la cual KMD estaba muy arriba en innovación,y yo mismo que sigo el proyecto hace tiempo y algo tengo, dije que me parecía que la habían colado muy arriba pero bueno algo le habrán visto y esto de la tps puede ser una pista.


EDITO: Te he buscado el enlace de la prueba pero ya no esta disponible,cuando yo lo publique estuvo unos dias, algun forero te podria dar fe de que estaba.


----------



## trancos123 (17 Jun 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pero a cuánto está ahora? Llevo tiempo pensando en pillar pero no me decido, pero es mierda que huele bien.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Lleva días oscilando entre los 70 y 90 satohis, cuando dieron el aviso estaba alrededor de 30 satoshis.
Me parece una shitcoin y que posiblemente dentro de 5 años no exista, pero eso no impide que le podamos sacar un buen rendimiento especulando con ella.
Ya hay nuevos exchanges anunciados (y si un día sale en cryptopia es el pelotazo padre).

Exchange: tradesatoshi.com


----------



## species8472 (17 Jun 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> BBK será listada en coinexchange, los que nos hemos cargado bien de chapas a 25-35 sats nos vamos a forrar, huele a x200, si llega a los 20 millones de cap llegaremos al x200, y teniendo en cuenta que es instantánea, sin fees y con la decadencia de NANO lo va a petar. Toda persona que oye hablar sobre esta moneda compra y sigue el proyecto. Captura de lo de coinexchange compartida por el dev:



Y esto donde se compra?


----------



## StalkerTlön (17 Jun 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Y esto donde se compra?



Yo pillé en su momento en Stocks exchange


----------



## Azkenchack (17 Jun 2018)

Yo compré en Tradesatoshi y de ahí a la wallet.
Además puedes hacer minado con la wallet (1%) considerando la cantidad que tengas.
Creo que es buen momento de meterle unos 50€, esperar x1000 (al ritmo que va no me parece descabellado) y replegar velas...
Me recuerda mucho a Nano y creo que puede ser su sustituto...


StalkerTlön dijo:


> Yo pillé en su momento en Stocks exchange



Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (17 Jun 2018)

Evaluar positivamente una moneda solo porque pueda con muchas tps teóricas es un error, de eso ya hay unas cuantas.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## coque42 (17 Jun 2018)

Según ha informado uno de los desarrolladores BBK ha testado soportar +931 TPS.
Tiempo medio de transacción: 0.7seg
Sin fees.

Nada más que decir señoría.


----------



## Azkenchack (17 Jun 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Según ha informado uno de los desarrolladores BBK ha testado soportar +931 TPS.
> Tiempo medio de transacción: 0.7seg
> Sin fees.
> 
> Nada más que decir señoría.



He hecho la prueba desde una wallet a otra y ha sido instantáneo el pasar 30 bbk de una wallet a otra.
En su día llegué tarde y mal a Nano. Ahora, con BBK espero poder "lamer mis heridas"


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (17 Jun 2018)

Yo había apostado por la otra BBK Brickblocks, pero sois tan jodidamente cansinos con la otra, que acabo de pillar algo en Cryptobridge. A ver que tal..., les ha costado venderme a los cabrones.


----------



## trancos123 (17 Jun 2018)

Cuantas BBK llevais?
0-10k
10k-50k
50k-100k
100k-300k
300k-1000k
>1000k


----------



## Azkenchack (17 Jun 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Yo había apostado por la otra BBK Brickblocks, pero sois tan jodidamente cansinos con la otra, que acabo de pillar algo en Cryptobridge. A ver que tal..., les ha costado venderme a los cabrones.



Si, cuesta poder comprarlas. La peña no las suelta así como así...pero bueno, mejor ahora que dentro de un par de meses.

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## coque42 (18 Jun 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> Cuantas BBK llevais?
> 0-10k
> 10k-50k
> 50k-100k
> ...



211.000 con intención de pillar más.
El dev ha comentado por telegram que probablemente el día que la listen sea el 22 de junio, día arriba día abajo.
100 sat en stocks y con órdenes de compra muy fuertes.
Esto se va a la puta estratosfera.


----------



## D_M (18 Jun 2018)

Mirando la web oficial de Brickblocks, no dice nada del "Team" y el whitepaper tiene una pinta muy rara, además de que no tienen partners como por ejemplo Stellar que tiene a IBM y están haciendo cosas, transferencias son decentemente rápidas y a precio superbajo.

Mirando el gráfico en coingecko, no tengo nada claro, lleva pocos meses e igual que ha tenido buenas subidas, luego a tenido buenas bajadas. No entiendo porqué le dais tanto bombo.


----------



## coque42 (18 Jun 2018)

D_M dijo:


> Mirando la web oficial de Brickblocks, no dice nada del "Team" y el whitepaper tiene una pinta muy rara, además de que no tienen partners como por ejemplo Stellar que tiene a IBM y están haciendo cosas, transferencias son decentemente rápidas y a precio superbajo.
> 
> Mirando el gráfico en coingecko, no tengo nada claro, lleva pocos meses e igual que ha tenido buenas subidas, luego a tenido buenas bajadas. No entiendo porqué le dais tanto bombo.



Este tipo de proyectos no necesitan la fotito del dev con su linkedln para que la gente vea la cantidad de cositas que ha hecho y meta dinero en su token a precio inflao. El dev no es del todo anónimo, es activo en la comunidad y alguna vez he visto su nombre y apellido (probablemente sea chino). El whitepaper es "raro" porque en el solo muestra características de la moneda, no promesas ni redundancias, por eso es mas corto que los de los ERCtafas. Y no tiene partnerships con empresas importantes porque por el momento BBK no la conocen ni en su casa y tiene una cap de 263.000$, por cierto, grandes proyectos como boon tech o COPYTRACK tienen partnerships con empresas grandes y te invito a ver su precio. Estos partían con gran cap de lo recaudado en la ICO. 

Al respecto de las anteriores subidas comentar que es cierto, ha tenido grandes subidas y luego se dumpeaba al precio de siempre, pero era principalmente porque alguien le entraba con 0.04 BTC y con eso triplicaba el precio por la escasez de órdenes de venta. Ahora si miras el mercado verás ordenes tochas en todos los exchanges (de compra), el precio se mantiene y el jueves/viernes la listan en coinexchange. Ni de coña regresa a los 30-40 satoshis, muchas chapas habría que vender.


----------



## silverwindow (18 Jun 2018)

Pues nada pumpeo y maricon el ultimo en soltarla.

Otra shitcoin mas.


----------



## Piotr (18 Jun 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Este tipo de proyectos no necesitan la fotito del dev con su linkedln para que la gente vea la cantidad de cositas que ha hecho y meta dinero en su token a precio inflao. El dev no es del todo anónimo, es activo en la comunidad y alguna vez he visto su nombre y apellido (probablemente sea chino). El whitepaper es "raro" porque en el solo muestra características de la moneda, no promesas ni redundancias, por eso es mas corto que los de los ERCtafas. Y no tiene partnerships con empresas importantes porque por el momento BBK no la conocen ni en su casa y tiene una cap de 263.000$, por cierto, grandes proyectos como boon tech o COPYTRACK tienen partnerships con empresas grandes y te invito a ver su precio. Estos partían con gran cap de lo recaudado en la ICO.
> 
> Al respecto de las anteriores subidas comentar que es cierto, ha tenido grandes subidas y luego se dumpeaba al precio de siempre, pero era principalmente porque alguien le entraba con 0.04 BTC y con eso triplicaba el precio por la escasez de órdenes de venta. Ahora si miras el mercado verás ordenes tochas en todos los exchanges (de compra), el precio se mantiene y el jueves/viernes la listan en coinexchange. Ni de coña regresa a los 30-40 satoshis, muchas chapas habría que vender.



volumen 24h : 2000$


----------



## trancos123 (18 Jun 2018)

BBK: La wallet para android https://github.com/BitBlocksProject/BitBlocks/releases/download/3.0.1/BitBlocks-Android.apk

Dentro de poco en la playstore.


----------



## plus ultra (18 Jun 2018)

Por simple curiosidad si alguien me quiere responder y para analizar el perfil del especulador medio del hilo,me podéis explicar que es lo que visteis en BBK para entrar y quedarse y no en MTC,ambas fueran posteadas mas o menos en la misma fecha,BBK se ha echo casi x3 con volumen de 2.000$ mientras que MTC un x8 con millones de $.


----------



## bubbler (18 Jun 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## coque42 (18 Jun 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues foreros que compraron sin saberlo y se han quedado pillados, y ahora dan bombo y platillo para ver si aumenta algo el precio... Vamos algo infantil.



En ningún momento nadie se ha podido quedar pillado, lo cito para el futuro owned.


----------



## plus ultra (18 Jun 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pues foreros que compraron sin saberlo y se han quedado pillados, y ahora dan bombo y platillo para ver si aumenta algo el precio... Vamos algo infantil.



Gracias por la respuesta,pero estoy completamente en desacuerdo con el comentario o no entiendo el que "se han quedado pillados",en el mismo periodo de tiempo que BBK se ha echo un x3 BTC ha caído un 30%,yo mismo sigo en ella y sin intención ninguna de salir y no por quedarme pillado sino que espero bastante mas beneficios.

De MTC me he salido hoy que ha entrado en top100 y me ha salido muy bien suelo hacer ROI al hacer x2 pero al ver que tenian en orbita los gurus decidí mantenerme puede que siga subiendo pero yo ya me he bajado.

Es posible que mi pregunta se malinterpretara o no estuviera bien formulada lo que quería saber es el punto en que los foreros optan por uno u otro proyecto para entrar ya que las diferencias entre ambos eran notorias,una no esta ni en el marketcap y la otra esta por el top500 creo.


----------



## Patanegra (18 Jun 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta,pero estoy completamente en desacuerdo con el comentario o no entiendo el que "se han quedado pillados",en el mismo periodo de tiempo que BBK se ha echo un x3 BTC ha caído un 30%,yo mismo sigo en ella y sin intención ninguna de salir y no por quedarme pillado sino que espero bastante mas beneficios.
> 
> De MTC me he salido hoy que ha entrado en top100 y me ha salido muy bien suelo hacer ROI al hacer x2 pero al ver que tenian en orbita los gurus decidí mantenerme puede que siga subiendo pero yo ya me he bajado.
> 
> Es posible que mi pregunta se malinterpretara o no estuviera bien formulada lo que quería saber es el punto en que los foreros optan por uno u otro proyecto para entrar ya que las diferencias entre ambos eran notorias,una no esta ni en el marketcap y la otra esta por el top500 creo.



Miré MTC pero no veia el uso de la blockchain ahi ni me atraia el proyecto y me parecia que ya tenia bastante MC. Eso si viendo la grafica ::

Se agradecen mucho tus contribuciones plus ultra, sigue enviando por favor

por cierto, que te parece NIX (el airdrop de Zoin)? Hay un hilo dedicado a ello pero no te recuerdo ahi. Algunos dicen en ese hilo que NIX va a ser la hostia y ponerse al nivel de Wanchain.


----------



## jorgitonew (18 Jun 2018)

los que tengan másternode de pivx van a recibir las fees del dgex ademas de la recompensa de bloques


----------



## plus ultra (18 Jun 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Miré MTC pero no veia el uso de la blockchain ahi ni me atraia el proyecto y me parecia que ya tenia bastante MC. Eso si viendo la grafica ::
> 
> Se agradecen mucho tus contribuciones plus ultra, sigue enviando por favor
> 
> por cierto, que te parece NIX (el airdrop de Zoin)? Hay un hilo dedicado a ello pero no te recuerdo ahi. Algunos dicen en ese hilo que NIX va a ser la hostia y ponerse al nivel de Wanchain.



No he pasado por ese hilo ni me he interesado por NIX lo mas mínimo,motivo:saque algo a zoin y que estoy con una estrategia en la cual es difícil que preste atención a los airdrop salvo que sea puramente especulativo siempre soltando antes de que se produzcan.

Ahora mismo mi linea es la siguiente,veo el mercado algo "quemado",hay mucha gente cansada de roadmap,de la actualización de roadmap,conferencias...al final nada claro y esta gente deja el mundillo,eso es capitalización que se va y difícilmente regresa,yo veo que salvo que entre grandes inversores serios,que a dia de hoy es difícil esto va a tardar mucho en estabilizase diría que nos vamos entre 5 y 6 en breve,ante esta situación estoy centrado en mantener mi cartera lo mas plana posible.

Me estoy montado en la especulación mas pura para poder mantenerme con mis numeros sin perder tanto como lo hace el mercado,en proyectos que tengan bastante margen "especulativo" mas que inversión.

Te voy a poner un ejemplo coin YYY velocidad instantánea,wallet en todas las plataformas,team de prestigio... precio 1.000 satos esta en los grandes exchanges,otra XXX muy parecida precio 10 satos y en 3 exchanges de 3ª...ahora viendo que prácticamente no esta entrando dinero analiza cual tiene mas posibilidades de llegar a nuevos mercados,captar nuevos "inversores" y subir su cotización.

Si te gustan los airdrop echale un vistazo a GTC.


----------



## trancos123 (18 Jun 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta,pero estoy completamente en desacuerdo con el comentario o no entiendo el que "se han quedado pillados",en el mismo periodo de tiempo que BBK se ha echo un x3 BTC ha caído un 30%,yo mismo sigo en ella y sin intención ninguna de salir y no por quedarme pillado sino que espero bastante mas beneficios.
> 
> De MTC me he salido hoy que ha entrado en top100 y me ha salido muy bien suelo hacer ROI al hacer x2 pero al ver que tenian en orbita los gurus decidí mantenerme puede que siga subiendo pero yo ya me he bajado.
> 
> Es posible que mi pregunta se malinterpretara o no estuviera bien formulada lo que quería saber es el punto en que los foreros optan por uno u otro proyecto para entrar ya que las diferencias entre ambos eran notorias,una no esta ni en el marketcap y la otra esta por el top500 creo.



En mi caso apenas tenia 100$ en btc y con tan poca cantidad la unica manera de que rente un poco es meterlo en una shitcoin desconocida y esperar un golpe de suerte.
Por cierto muy buenos tus comentarios y recomendaciones, sigue posteando por favor.


----------



## D_M (18 Jun 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> De MTC me he salido hoy que ha entrado en top100



MTN puede ser interesante también.


----------



## plus ultra (18 Jun 2018)

D_M dijo:


> MTN puede ser interesante también.



Si, muy interesante,te has visto su web? parece algo bastante serio,mas de lo habitual,pocas hay con ese nivel, el tiempo lo dira.

Cuando postee MTC claudius unos mensajes mas adelante recomendo mirar esta que tu comentas y especifico que era mas para "invertir",pues bien ahi hay un ejemplo claro de mirar proyectos y saber diferenciar entre invertir y especular.

En este caso desde ese mismo dia MTC ha pasado de costar 800 a 6.000 mientras que MTN de 2.000 a 1.500.

MTN parece algo serio que si un dia se hace "realidad" pasara en horas de 2.000 a 2.000.000.

OJO la idea de MTC no es nada mala yo antes de entrar quise probarla e instale la app y me sorprendió, completamente funcional te responde un medico (quien sabe) y tienes 2 consultas al mes gratuitas,si son listos pueden hacer un buen negocio digamos que solo con las recetas ya tienen el negocio echo,en nuestro pais (españa) por ejemplo ya se puede hacer esto acudes a una consulta con medico virtual,te receta , acudes a unas farmacias con las que tienen acuerdo y te dan tus medicamentos,se ha echo popular mas que nada para consulta con el urologo y que te recete viagra sin mucha complicación,esto no lo he probado como la app pero me lo ha dicho un amigo que era para un proyecto de la universidad :fiufiu:.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Jun 2018)

Si hacemos caso a las teorías de conspiración, en éste mes, más o menos desde ya, los Bogdanoff deberían empezar a comprar a saco. El Crab-17 estaría en marcha y el Bitcoin y el criotoworld de aquí a diciembre alcanzaría precios impensables. 50000 dólares el Bitcoin por ejemplo.La hoja de ruta que pusieron en marcha los Ilu con los Bogdanoff, pasaría,despues de haberlo hecho caer,a subir de forma imparable hasta diciembre. 
Las noticias de última hora de la S.E.C. parecen llevarnos en ésa dirección... 
Je, je, no me matéis, no digo que me lo crea, sólo os cuento una teoría que circula por la red desde hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## D_M (18 Jun 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Si, muy interesante,te has visto su web? parece algo bastante serio,mas de lo habitual,pocas hay con ese nivel, el tiempo lo dira.
> 
> Cuando postee MTC claudius unos mensajes mas adelante recomendo mirar esta que tu comentas y especifico que era mas para "invertir",pues bien ahi hay un ejemplo claro de mirar proyectos y saber diferenciar entre invertir y especular.
> 
> ...



En general, las cripto relacionadas con sanidad pueden ser rentables:

25+ blockchain companies in healthcare to know | 2017


----------



## D_M (19 Jun 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Si, muy interesante,te has visto su web? parece algo bastante serio,mas de lo habitual,pocas hay con ese nivel, el tiempo lo dira.
> 
> Cuando postee MTC claudius unos mensajes mas adelante recomendo mirar esta que tu comentas y especifico que era mas para "invertir",pues bien ahi hay un ejemplo claro de mirar proyectos y saber diferenciar entre invertir y especular.
> 
> ...



Si, MTN tiene un equipo y proyecto muy decente.

Por cierto, MTC se ha dado un buen hostión de ayer a hoy.


----------



## jargdovz (19 Jun 2018)

El Mcafee está obsesionado con MTC, dice que la ve a 10$ a final de año.


----------



## D_M (19 Jun 2018)

jargdovz dijo:


> El Mcafee está obsesionado con MTC, dice que la ve a 10$ a final de año.



A saber si no le han pagado como a los youtubers por promocionar coins y tokens. Hasta Warren Buffett sale a veces tomando coca-cola, que visto desde el punto de vista de inversión, es gastar dinero en mierda que te jode la salud, pero como seguro que le pagan una pasta por promocionarla pues eso.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Jun 2018)

D_M dijo:


> A saber si no le han pagado como a los youtubers por promocionar coins y tokens. Hasta Warren Buffett sale a veces tomando coca-cola, que visto desde el punto de vista de inversión, es gastar dinero en mierda que te jode la salud, pero como seguro que le pagan una pasta por promocionarla pues eso.



Otro que es un estafador y al que tenía por alguien serio es Cliff High. Las monedas que ha patrocinado han sido mayormente scams. Supongo que el tipo haría lo mismo que el otro viejo verde, comprar barato, pumpear la moneda y vender.


----------



## plus ultra (19 Jun 2018)

D_M dijo:


> Si, MTN tiene un equipo y proyecto muy decente.
> 
> Por cierto, MTC se ha dado un buen hostión de ayer a hoy.



Bueno yo ayer me sali y deje constancia de ello que si no lo digo, hoy salta algún frustrado tierra planista a decir: que casualidad,que fantasma...
no lo veo tan ostion si tienes en cuenta lo que subió ayer mismo y que hoy cosas como ETC o TRX están entre 10 y 20%, no se ahora a donde va pero con mac comentándola no te extrañe que siga subiendo.



jargdovz dijo:


> El Mcafee está obsesionado con MTC, dice que la ve a 10$ a final de año.



No me estrañaria, con que suba al ritmo que va y con una subida de BTC a 10-12k seria un precio nada descabellado,ayer postee una breve descripción de lo que me encontré y creo que puede tener bastante futuro.



D_M dijo:


> A saber si no le han pagado como a los youtubers por promocionar coins y tokens. Hasta Warren Buffett sale a veces tomando coca-cola, que visto desde el punto de vista de inversión, es gastar dinero en mierda que te jode la salud, pero como seguro que le pagan una pasta por promocionarla pues eso.



Dudo que ese sea su modo de actuar,diría que teniendo $$$ y equipo le es muy fácil invertir unos millones discretamente y luego promocionar, en nada se hace con cientos sin depender absolutamente de nadie.



Parlakistan dijo:


> Otro que es un estafador y al que tenía por alguien serio es Cliff High. Las monedas que ha patrocinado han sido mayormente scams. Supongo que el tipo haría lo mismo que el otro viejo verde, comprar barato, pumpear la moneda y vender.



Alguna vez leí alguno de sus informes,hace mucho ya y discrepo rotundamente del termino estafador,yo lo definiria como un simple analizador de proyectos y aquí es donde entra la forma de operar cada uno,puedes leer a este un poco a otro,otro tanto, y al poco tiempo aprender a obtener tus propios análisis de inversión según te convenga, si tipos como este dicen que tal proyecto le parecen lo mas y tu compras en base a eso,es cosa tuya y la responsabilidad es única y exclusivamente del que invierte.No se si ha dia de hoy estará actuando de otra manera pero yo cuando lo leí hacia una descripción de un proyecto,luego ibas,te lo mirabas y eso te encontrabas ni mas ni menos que luego no se revalorizaran es otra cosa pero eso no depende de nadie.


----------



## michinato (19 Jun 2018)

Lo de EOS está siendo descacharrante









Twitter

“Your real world laws weren’t working for us so we just decided to make our own, but don’t worry they’re good laws and you can trust the enforcers (BPs). This is definitely decentralized.”



Twitter

"EOS: Consensus By Conference Call"


----------



## plus ultra (19 Jun 2018)

Mañana lanzan la app de DTH,se aviso el 13 y desde entonces ha subido de 700 a 1200 yo diría que es poca cosa pero el mercado tampoco ha estado muy alegre,es un buen proyecto y desde que entro en bitfinex no ha sido pumpeada podría llegarle su turno en cualquier momento,yo no la perdería de vista.


----------



## Patanegra (19 Jun 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Si hacemos caso a las teorías de conspiración, en éste mes, más o menos desde ya, los Bogdanoff deberían empezar a comprar a saco. .



Los Boggdanoff no pueden comprar nada, estan en estos momentos bajo arresto por estafa en Paris. Comprad insensatos.

Paris: Les frères Bogdanoff en garde à vue dans une affaire d'escroquerie


----------



## silverwindow (19 Jun 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Lo de EOS está siendo descacharrante
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Madre mia que mal rollo.
No me gusta lo que haces con tu cuenta,te la chapo.

Buf

Centralizacion maxima.


----------



## Ethan20 (19 Jun 2018)

Este anuncio está ahora en el reddit y telegram oficial de TRON

Estafa¿?

Tron Hard Fork : Introducing Tron Genesis

Este mundillo de la cryptos es un cachondeo, no jodamos


----------



## Patanegra (19 Jun 2018)

buenas y malas noticias:

las malas que, como suponia, no hay dinero institucional aun en las cripto, las buenas que COinbase esta trabajando para que vengo ofreciendole seguridad:

Regulated Cryptocurrency Custody in the Works, Leading Institutional Investors to Crypto | CryptoSlate


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Jun 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Madre mia que mal rollo.
> No me gusta lo que haces con tu cuenta,te la chapo.
> 
> Buf
> ...



EOS es una tomadura de pelo, recomiendo leer esto:

https://www.google.es/amp/s/cryptovest.com/amp/reviews/is-eos-a-scam-or-a-fraud-5-points-of-contention/

Hasta me hace gracia el dominio web que tiene, eosio, me suena a emosio engañao...


----------



## horik (20 Jun 2018)

Roban 27 millones de euros al operador de criptomonedas surcoreano Bithumb.

Roban 27 millones de euros al operador de criptomonedas surcoreano Bithumb


----------



## coque42 (20 Jun 2018)

BBK ya está en coinexchange. x6 y subiendo!!!!
0.00000216 BBK / BTC Market | Bitblocks Exchange | CoinExchange.io


----------



## Gurney (20 Jun 2018)

Para tratar de separar el grano de la paja:

Digging deeper into cryptoassets: data and visualization resources


----------



## Gurney (20 Jun 2018)

Un informe sobre Tether, con más sombras que luces, la verdad:
Tether Review Claims Crypto Asset Fully Backed


----------



## paketazo (20 Jun 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Recapitulemos :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dios ha hablado, besad la senda por la que pisa y sentiros orgullosos de estar vivos para ser apóstoles de sus palabras.

Mientras tanto el resto de mortales insensatos han realizado hace ya muchos meses sus ROI, han comprado oro, plata, coches, pisos..., y mantienen cientos de miles de $ en algoritmo...pero no, para estos no habrá gloria, su egoísmo materialista será su perdición.

::

No tengas dudas del como lo lograrán, tenlas del cuando si a caso.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (21 Jun 2018)

Pues tal como avisé en este mismo foro que compré un buen chorro de BBK, he de decir que me aburrí y las vendí casi al mismo precio a finales de mayo en unos días que la moneda no se movía (100$ de volumen se marcó 2 días). Al ver su wallet online sin https también me tiró para atrás.

Y ahora se marca este x6 sano, enhorabuena a los afortunados. Si vuelve sobre los 50 shats quizás vuelva a entrar.


----------



## coque42 (21 Jun 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Pues tal como avisé en este mismo foro que compré un buen chorro de BBK, he de decir que me aburrí y las vendí casi al mismo precio a finales de mayo en unos días que la moneda no se movía (100$ de volumen se marcó 2 días). Al ver su wallet online sin https también me tiró para atrás.
> 
> Y ahora se marca este x6 sano, enhorabuena a los afortunados. Si vuelve sobre los 50 shats quizás vuelva a entrar.



Anoche llegó a 400 sat a las 4-5 AM
La comunidad está creciendo mucho y gente muy metida en el desarrollo de proyectos mediante la tecnología blockchain está valorando muy bien la tecnología de la moneda.


----------



## trancos123 (21 Jun 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Anoche llegó a 400 sat a las 4-5 AM
> La comunidad está creciendo mucho y gente muy metida en el desarrollo de proyectos mediante la tecnología blockchain está valorando muy bien la tecnología de la moneda.



Brutal
Mira que le doy poco futuro a la moneda, pero bueno solo en coinmarketcap hay mas de 1600 monedas, la mayoría un truño sin futuro.
Así que aprovechemos a especular al máximo con BBK y sacarnos unos cuantos BTC.

Edit: A punto de llegar a los 100k$ y por tanto listarse en coinmarketcap, aprovechad ahora a comprar antes de que sea demasiado tarde !


----------



## plus ultra (21 Jun 2018)

Otro que se quiere subir al carro:Tabú es la criptomoneda 'valenciana' de Falciani

Tabú es la criptomoneda &apos;valenciana&apos; de Falciani | Crónica

Hasta aquí he leido: Se lanzará en días y a diferencia del bitcoin no será anónima.

El lanzamiento de la app de DTH que estaba para ayer se ha pospuesto.

Twitter

Desde mi punto de vista no es nada técnico,es algo que ya se sabe de sobra y admitido por muchos equipos, si hay que lanzar alguna novedad mejor con el mercado subiendo.


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2018)

Cuál es el siguiente movimiento de bkk? Próximo exchange?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trancos123 (21 Jun 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Cuál es el siguiente movimiento de bkk? Próximo exchange?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



A muy corto plazo aparecer listado en coinmarketcap, el otro día se quedó apunto. Hoy parece que por fin se superará la barrera de 100k$ en transacciones (que es lo que exige CMC para listar una moneda).

Por cierto parece ser que hay devs de XPcoin metidos en esta moneda.

Telegram español de BBK:
Telegram Web


----------



## D_M (21 Jun 2018)

¿que opinais de *NPXS *(Pundi X)?

Binance tiene un concurso en el que, ofrecen incluir gratis en su exchange al que, a su criterio sea una buena coin o token, y el mas reciente en ganar eso ha sido el token NPXS , que actualmente está muy buen precio por cierto.


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2018)

trancos123 dijo:


> A muy corto plazo aparecer listado en coinmarketcap, el otro día se quedó apunto. Hoy parece que por fin se superará la barrera de 100k$ en transacciones (que es lo que exige CMC para listar una moneda).
> 
> Por cierto parece ser que hay devs de XPcoin metidos en esta moneda.
> 
> ...



Hombre....mucha mucha comunidad tampoco parece que tenga, muy poco movimiento en bitcointalk y Telegram, y poca liquidez en los exchanges.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (21 Jun 2018)

D_M dijo:


> ¿que opinais de *NPXS *(Pundi X)?
> 
> Binance tiene un concurso en el que, ofrecen incluir gratis en su exchange al que, a su criterio sea una buena coin o token, y el mas reciente en ganar eso ha sido el token NPXS , que actualmente está muy buen precio por cierto.



Eso no es asi exactamente,si se incluye es por ganar la votación no por que a criterio de nadie sea una buena moneda.

Suele ganar la moneda con una comunidad mayor y de "gratis nada" que solo se puede votar aportando BNB el token del exchange.

En el hilo creo que hablamos mas de una vez de ella cuando aun era PXS y ya tenia producto terminado y completamente funcional,en marzo estaba sobre 10 satos.

Si te fijas el anuncio de BINANCE fue el 15 a 100 satoshis a los 2 dias llego a 230 y de ahi para abajo.suele tener un volumen de 3 a 9 millones de $ hoy ya va por 50.Las entradas en binance suelen ser el techo de muchas cotizaciones a medio plazo.

Que le paso el dia 13? 


---------------

Una duda, creo que alguien por aquí menciono alguna vez que los winklevoss estaban relacionados con PIVX, alguien me puede contar algo?


----------



## Boarding_87 (21 Jun 2018)

Entre en bbk cuando avisaron varios foreros sabios a 33 satoshis, increíble! También avisaron de iota cuando estaba a centimos por septiembre... sois grandes !


----------



## coque42 (21 Jun 2018)

Boarding_87 dijo:


> Entre en bbk cuando avisaron varios foreros sabios a 33 satoshis, increíble! También avisaron de iota cuando estaba a centimos por septiembre... sois grandes !



Ha llegado a 100K dólares de volumen en 24 h (artificialmente, ya os lo digo yo), así que es probable que entre hoy y mañana veamos nuestra chapa en CMC. Recordad, sigue siendo oro a precio de hierro, no es tarde para montarse.


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2018)

tradesathosi esta bien para pillar bbk?


----------



## trancos123 (21 Jun 2018)

davitin dijo:


> tradesathosi esta bien para pillar bbk?



Aquí puedes ver que el exchange con mas volumen es Coinexchange
Bitblocks exchanges - CryptoCore Explorer


----------



## Azkenchack (21 Jun 2018)

davitin dijo:


> tradesathosi esta bien para pillar bbk?



Pero Davitin...no me creo que a estas alturas no hayas pillado BBK.
Yo las pille en Tradesatoshi hace un mes...y de ahí, al wallet. Lastima que no sabia que se podia minar a traves de la wallet, cuando te daban el 10%...

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (21 Jun 2018)

Grande Ethereum Classic!! Hice bien en pasar casi toda mi cartera a Ethereum Classic, es la que mejor está llevando la cripto crisis. Y éso que aún no ha llegado a salir en Coinbase, ni tiene fecha fija establecida.


----------



## jorgitonew (22 Jun 2018)

dominium confirma que va a crear una childchain de ardor

muy buena noticia para ardor porque dominium es una empresa muy fuerte


Global Property Platform Dominium Chooses Ardor Blockchain Technology



https://m.nasdaq.com/article/global...es-ardor-blockchain-technology-20180621-00289


----------



## D_M (22 Jun 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Ha llegado a 100K dólares de volumen en 24 h (artificialmente, ya os lo digo yo), así que es probable que entre hoy y mañana veamos nuestra chapa en CMC. Recordad, sigue siendo oro a precio de hierro, no es tarde para montarse.



Me habeis convencido, voy a pillar unos pocos ahora que bajaron.
El proyecto suena lo que era antes "nano" (Raiblocks).

---------- Post added 22-jun-2018 at 10:48 ----------

Pundi X (NPXS) Price, Chart, Info | CoinGecko está barata y recién fué la mas votada en Binance. Según Binance es un buen proyecto y leyendolo la verdad que tiene buena pinta. Puede ser buena cosa.


----------



## Gurney (22 Jun 2018)




----------



## michinato (22 Jun 2018)

Buenas.

No sé si os habéis dado cuenta de un cambio en el comportamiento de las criptomonedas que lleva ocurriendo desde primeros de Mayo. 


El caso es que hasta ese momento, lo habitual es que hubiera una pugna entre BTC y el resto de alts por la dominancia del mercado, siendo ETH la principal alt en este enfrentamiento. Cuando BTC subía de % en el total de capitalización, generalmente ETH bajaba, y por contra, cuando ETH subía, BTC bajaba. El resto de alts, también iban a la contra de BTC (con un poco más o menos de ritmo que ETH).

Esto es evidente, no puedes aumentar el % de dominancia de una cripto sin quitárselo a otras, y la guerra era BTC frente a todas las demás.


Sin embargo, se puede ver en los siguientes gráficos que desde primeros de mayo, la tendencia quizás esté cambiando. 

Llevamos mas de un mes y medio en los que BTC y ETH están subiendo de % de dominancia a la vez, siendo esto a costa del resto de alts, que bajan.

Gráfico del % de dominancia de BTC vs ETH








Gráfico del % de dominancia de BTC vs el acumulado de altcoins no top 10







(En este gráfico están excluidas algunas alts gordas, como XRP, BCH, LTC, DASH, XMR, ... pero si se mirara el detalle su tendencia es similar, poco a poco su % va bajando).



¿Que quier decir esto?

¿Se está pasando ETH al lado de BTC como una especie de reserva?


Llevamos poco tiempo como para decir que esta es una nueva tendencia y a saber si dentro de una semana cambia. Pero ojo, si se mantiene y consolida, las consecuencias de tener a las 2 principales criptos creciendo a la vez pueden ser bastante chungas para el resto de las alts. Con que subieran un 5-10% cada una, bastaría para dejar un erial en el resto del mundo cripto. 

Quizás sea lo que se necesite para limpiar el mercado de shitcoins.



Pero también imaginad que ETH y BTC siguieran paralelas pero se pusieran a bajar al mismo tiempo. En ese caso la fiesta de las shitcoins sería épica.


Bueno, esperemos un par de meses a ver como evoluciona el tema antes de adelantar acontecimientos, pero creo que va a ser muy interesante seguir estos ratios.


----------



## Bucanero (22 Jun 2018)

Lo de enigma e intel grande también. Es un buen fundamental para enigma. Ehnorabuena para Juli que la lleva y la recomendó. Yo le hice caso y llevo una cantidad modesta pero se ve que las buenas noticias empiezan a venir y le hará subir. 

Uff hay buenas oprtunidades de compra pero tengo poco cash y no termino de atreverme a entrar. Creo que me quedo fuera por si acaso. Lo que tengo dentro no lo sacopero de momento no entro.

Un saludo a todos y haber si hay suerte y es verdad lo de la grafica que ha puesto gurney y estamos al final de la depresión.


----------



## coque42 (22 Jun 2018)

Es curioso ver la fauna que se cuece por los grupos de telegram grandes de hablahispana. Convencidos de que el BTC llegará a 20-30K, llamando traidores a los que se pasan a las tetheras y tratando de justificar que proyectos de mierda sin nada detrás valgan 20-30-50-100-500-3000 millones. Dudo mucho que el BTC vuelva a superar siquiera los 10K, pero mientras tengamos el chiringo funcionando, llenemonos los bolsillos invirtiendo con cabeza.


----------



## D_M (22 Jun 2018)

BNB en menos de una semana subió del puesto 18 o 17 que estaba al 14 en marketcap, y eso que todavía no han quemado el puñado que tienen que quemar ni han metido el EUR y el GBP en sus pairs.

VEN también subiendo superando a ETC.

No entiendo como puede haber mierdas como XRP y TRX todavía en el top 10.


----------



## paketazo (22 Jun 2018)

D_M dijo:


> BNB en menos de una semana subió del puesto 18 o 17 que estaba al 14 en marketcap, y eso que todavía no han quemado el puñado que tienen que quemar ni han metido el EUR y el GBP en sus pairs.
> 
> VEN también subiendo superando a ETC.
> 
> No entiendo como puede haber mierdas como XRP y TRX todavía en el top 10.



No quiero pecar de enterado, pero BNB al ser la moneda de un exchanger potente, como podéis observar es exclusivamente este exchanger quién mueve todo su volumen, o por decirlo de otro modo, quien puede manipular su precio a su antojo y a coste de comisiones 0.

Lo digo y lo repito, cuanto más descentralizada este la cotización de un token, más nos aproximaremos a una valoración real, y menor manipulación.

En cuanto a XRP, no llevo ni una, pero hay un dato que debemos tener muy presente, y este dato es que hoy en día, es la coin que más transacciones diarias mueve, seguida por ETH, luego BTC, luego ETC, luego casi a la par BCH, Dash y LTC.

Independientemente de las cotizaciones, por uso real, o al menos por uso probado diario, estas deberían de ser las coins del top.

Lo siguiente que sí sería bonito conocer, es el numero de transacciones diarias reales, y las ficticias generadas por bots entre exchangers "hermanados", o entre direcciones de un mismo propietario para inflar este dato.

Por cierto, vamos ya por 6 meses de caída desde máximos, es muy posible que estemos cerca de un suelo del que no espero rebotar de golpe, pero sí al menos aguardo acumulación durante un periodo de tiempo de varios meses antes de que la "flor y nata" recobre fuelle y las dejen seguir hacia su destino natural.

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## plus ultra (23 Jun 2018)

John McAfee sufre un intento de asesinato


De momento, no es posible asegurar que una agencia federal de Estados Unidos esté atentando con la vida de uno de los portavoces más influyentes de la comunidad de las criptomonedas. En este sentido, todo va a depender de la demanda que McAfee formalice a fin de hallar al culpable del intento de homicidio, y de la información que puedan hallar las autoridades.



Mcafee sufre un intento asesinato/


Ante casos como este cuidado con mantener posiciones en proyectos en los que estuviera involucrado,podrían caer en picado en cuestión de minutos,aunque viniendo de este personaje podría ser solo una operación de marketing.


----------



## silverwindow (23 Jun 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Grande Ethereum Classic!! Hice bien en pasar casi toda mi cartera a Ethereum Classic, es la que mejor está llevando la cripto crisis. Y éso que aún no ha llegado a salir en Coinbase, ni tiene fecha fija establecida.



El problem de meterlo en shitcoins es que cuando se la meten se la meten bien,y luego al igual no acaban de recuperar nunca


----------



## paketazo (23 Jun 2018)

No es bueno desear el mal ajeno, pese a ello el Mcafee tanto como veneno no, pero unas collejas por bocazas casi se las estaba buscando.

Buen día


----------



## Bucanero (23 Jun 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> No es bueno desear el mal ajeno, pese a ello el Mcafee tanto como veneno no, pero unas collejas por bocazas casi se las estaba buscando.
> 
> Buen día




El tio es un personaje controvertido pero de hay a tratar de envenenarlo hay un trecho. Esperemos que se esclarezca lo que ha pasado.

En cuanto al mercado, no lo veo por debajo de los 5800, porque viendo a varios youtubers y varias reflexiones por ahi... Lo que deduzco es que si los futuros estan apunto de finalizar en una semana creo y los mineros tienen los costos de mineriap pienso que por ahi. Y además los 6000 son un poco resistencia. 

Vamos que me puedo equivocar perfectamente pero pienso que tampoco les interesa a las ballenas y a los que mandan cargarse el negocio, solo quieren ganar dinero.

Suerte a todos y buen día.


----------



## davitin (23 Jun 2018)

Os habéis dado cuenta de cómo está aguantando DubaiCoin? Esta en 4 dólares y pico desde hace un montón, no ha bajado ni con la última caída.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (24 Jun 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Os habéis dado cuenta de cómo está aguantando DubaiCoin? Esta en 4 dólares y pico desde hace un montón, no ha bajado ni con la última caída.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Llevan unas semanas metiendole pastuki,todas pabajo y dbix manteniendo el tipo..veremos

Estoy por cambiarla por otra para pillar rebajas pero nose no se..aguanta tan bien...


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (24 Jun 2018)

Igual que en otras caídas tuve la mala suerte de que mis "elegidas" fueron de las que más sufrieron, en ésta ocasión son de las que menos...,como siempre, si supiera que ésto va a seguir bajando, me cambiaba a tether y luego a recomprar, pero como soy un cagón y siempre tengo la paranoia de que ésto en cualquier momento puede dar un petardazo hacia arriba sin avisar y dejar en tierra a cualquiera..., al final no hago nada. Hodl. Por cagón hago siempre Hodl en éstas ocasiones. 
Con un mercado a la baja, además, siempre compraba y al final, todo puede bajar más. Ahora me doy cuenta de que cuando el los barrios ricos del Marketcap hay crisis y todo el mundo pierde y se tira por la ventana, aún se puede seguir ganando pasta en el criptomundo,pero en los suburbios...,Cryptobridge,Cryptohub,Tradeogre,Idex,Idax,Freiexchange,Stockexchange...,allí las leyes son otras y todo sube y baja a su puta bola.
Son barrios bajos y parece que sólo al entrar te van a robar el saldo y te van a dejar en gallumbos, pero tengo mejores experiencias y resultados aquí que los que tenía con Cryptopia, Hitbtc, Etherdelta (dónde están mis Status robados),Yobit, Coinexchange, coinsmarket,Novaexchange(la de pasta que no me dejaron ganar los cabrones con B3coin en su día).


----------



## Bucanero (24 Jun 2018)

Btc a 5900. ¿Aguantará y no bajará de 5800 o se irá abajo?Esto es peor que una telenovela. 

Un saludo a todos y lo que tenga que ser.


----------



## Kukulkam (24 Jun 2018)

Hola hodlers, como esta el temita eh? Quén diría que volveriamos a los 5000´s.
A mi personalmente me afecta en que voy a meter mas fiat esperando aun más dip.

Safex a punto de sacar la mainnet y el aidrop de Safex Cash para los hodlers de safex.
El partnership con el equipo de Balkaneum y Liberland es asombroso, también van a sacar ATM´s en "yogoslavia" primero , mediante los cuales se podrá comprar y vender safex cash por fiat.Atentos.


----------



## juli (24 Jun 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> No sé si os habéis dado cuenta de un cambio en el comportamiento de las criptomonedas que lleva ocurriendo desde primeros de Mayo...
> 
> ...



La lucha cantaíta porque del aletargado canibalismo de Nakamoto dejase de ser un monopolio ...que obviamente, se muestra cayendo, no pumpeando.

Muchos roadmaps cierran compromisos esta próxima semana ( a ver si ENIGMA engancha lo de intel con su tesnet , que sería posiblemente no menos un 100% consolidadillo respecto a hace nada y para quien vaya cargado, un buen arsenal para aprovechar cruces - pero ahí están SONM, SefKEY, etc...que están aguantando en fiat y rapiñañdo en BTC , que flixpax ).Lo de DBIX, cosa aparte ( JIbrel debería currarse una buena salida a primeros de Julio con su "requetedefinitivo roadmap" ...pero la verdad es que en MENA el próximo meneo alcista pinta exponencial )..

De cualquier modo , hay un roadmap que de puntual tiene poquiiiito ...y es el de OMISE , que además de su wallet para este mes, anuncia PLASMA CASH. Y volviendo a lo resaltado por michinato, poco hay que decir sobre la influencia de Plasma en el ecosistema EThereo. El contexto en SHitland es que el Hobbit puede tener el sector en la palma de la mano...aunque el 2018 de OMG , su banco de pruebas, es de lo más decepcionante y/o deliberadamente ambiguo - pero no olvidemos que escenarios a huevo se suelen dar en base a avances...AMPLIFICADOS POR ARGUCIAS -. Hasta que abran la espita, hablar por hablar...pero la coyuntura en caso de tener los triunfos en la mano, sería de hachazo a la mesa. ( por cierto...y ante lo que "osnubila" el sucio fiat...tanto Omise como sobre todo mamá ether , ahí o por encima del rendimiento del sacrosanto BTC respecto a ATH ( como a 1/3 ...basta con mirar Dash a 1/7 , Qtum, 1/13, LTC a como 1/5 ...) :fiufiu:...y no hablamos de chapitas de corto recorrido sobre las que sacar conclusiones sesgadas wishfullthinking style, eh ? . Al loro con estas 2 - y con cagar ese roadmap de OMG, too, por supuestón - )

Palomitax


*...............................................................edit: * OJO ! sobre los cruces jugosos que brinda ENIGMA...al loro, que más allá de pactos de relumbrón, anuncian plataforma propia al margen de ETH abiertamente. .lo que unido a un planteamiento de PRIVACIDAD y no de ANONIMATO ( muy hábil, imo, a la hora de defender ante la castuza un proyecto de intercambio de info confidencial y no de más que posible vocación defraudatoria a los fiscos globales ) ...así como a su ESCALABILIDAD y utilidad ,-por lacriptografía integral de que dota TODO el proceso de intercambio, -hacia practicamente todas las blockchains la convierte en proyecto muy a considerar como TOP en el próximo ciclo...y con enorme recorrido sobre el precio actual.

Quiero destacar que a lo de intel hay que unir, pues deliberadamente se ha lanificado así, que esta semana pasada han sacado nueva versión de Catlyst...y un foro exproceso para formar/informar devs que vuelquen aplicaciones y alimentan el datamarketplace ( que , recordemos, es la herramienta de retorno ($) basica de ENIGMA...lo que unido a las tesnet y los "secret contracts" hábiles YA y cerrados en Q3 , va conformando una estructura particular y pontentísima.

Por si alguien lo ha pilláo con la inercia habitual, le invito a ojear detenidamente el proyecto, pues personalmente creo que ENIGMA *NO* es, para nada, "otra chapa" de entre una lluvia de ellas...e iwal que FACTOM, llevan AÑOS deliberadamente bajo el radar. y personalmente, las evidentes "cojeras" de ambas...rme ecuerdan a las de Kaiser Sozé.


En fin...suerte por ahí que voy pilladísimo de tiempo y acceso a internet...pero algo haremos. 

Saludos.


----------



## coque42 (24 Jun 2018)

Hala, las whales han reentrado en el punto de abajo. Yo me pillo unos pocos AXP pa juguetear un poco, que en la anterior subida se comportaron muy bien y están mu baraticos.


----------



## matias331 (24 Jun 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> John McAfee sufre un intento de asesinato
> 
> 
> De momento, no es posible asegurar que una agencia federal de Estados Unidos esté atentando con la vida de uno de los portavoces más influyentes de la comunidad de las criptomonedas. En este sentido, todo va a depender de la demanda que McAfee formalice a fin de hallar al culpable del intento de homicidio, y de la información que puedan hallar las autoridades.
> ...





No estará convaleciente del corte de tripa que le habrían cobrado por adelantado?


----------



## davitin (24 Jun 2018)

Sabeis algo de "innovaminex"? Un colega me ha preguntado por ese proyecto, estan en pre-ico.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kukulkam (25 Jun 2018)

Jaja pobre palurdo, vuelve a tu cueva marrano.
Marrano (judeoconverso) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Gurney (25 Jun 2018)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/sarahh...ide-to-cryptocurrency-exchanges/#7ffd3e192572

---------- Post added 25-jun-2018 at 11:23 ----------

Lo dejo escrito: creo que va a ser un gran verano para las cryptos.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2018 at 11:25 ----------

Más sobre la centralización y el "constitucionalismo" de EOS.
Parece que censuran transacciones de cuentas sin dar los motivos:
Twitter

---------- Post added 25-jun-2018 at 11:29 ----------

No obstante, el gobierno chino pone a EOS como con n1 (por delante de NEO :: China's Latest Government-Backed Crypto Rankings Put EOS 1st, BTC 17th

---------- Post added 25-jun-2018 at 11:53 ----------

I Fed An AI 100 Crypto White Papers and this is What it Wrote ::


----------



## davitin (25 Jun 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/sarahh...ide-to-cryptocurrency-exchanges/#7ffd3e192572
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jun-2018 at 11:23 ----------
> 
> ...



No sé para qué pones el primer link, como si explicase algo especial e importantísimo, no dice absolutamente nada.

Yo sigo en las criptos por que tengo pasta metida, pero esto ya empieza a oler, no sé por qué el mercado está parado ni a que están esperando esos "millones" de inversores a meter su pasta aquí, es obvio que nadie está metiendo pasta desde hace meses.

Cómo digo sigo por inercia, pero estoy empezando a perder la fe.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gurney (25 Jun 2018)

Lo he puesto para el que vaya a empezar, que vea algunos exchanges.
No pierdas la fe.


----------



## Polo_00 (25 Jun 2018)

davitin dijo:


> No sé para qué pones el primer link, como si explicase algo especial e importantísimo, no dice absolutamente nada.
> 
> Yo sigo en las criptos por que tengo pasta metida, pero esto ya empieza a oler, no sé por qué el mercado está parado ni a que están esperando esos "millones" de inversores a meter su pasta aquí, es obvio que nadie está metiendo pasta desde hace meses.
> 
> ...



Yo me tire 2 años, con litecoin a 3$ y luego subió casi de golpe a los 100$. Paciencia, quieren que vendamos y eso es justo lo que no hay que hacer.


----------



## Pirro (25 Jun 2018)

davitin dijo:


> No sé para qué pones el primer link, como si explicase algo especial e importantísimo, no dice absolutamente nada.
> 
> Yo sigo en las criptos por que tengo pasta metida, pero esto ya empieza a oler, no sé por qué el mercado está parado ni a que están esperando esos "millones" de inversores a meter su pasta aquí, es obvio que nadie está metiendo pasta desde hace meses.
> 
> ...



Sí te has montado un portfolio 'diversificando' en mil mierdas y no tienes Bitcoin en el estás haciendo el canelo y la enculada no habrá hecho sino comenzar. Más que nada porque hasta que Bitcoin no tire para arriba no habrá fiesta en Shitland y para cuándo eso pase -que puede tardar semanas, meses o años- ya habrán nuevas mierdas más novedosas que pumpear con las que engatusar a los novatos.


----------



## Gurney (25 Jun 2018)

El tema es ir con la corriente, balanceando según la prevalencia de BTC y los cruces con coins "serias".
El tema es al final tener más BTC o ETH, o la que consideremos nuestra con de ahorro. El precio en dólares HOY no es tan importante.


----------



## Gurney (25 Jun 2018)

Omni Explorer

250.000.000 de Tether más. Según Charlie Lee, suele ser un precursor de subida.


----------



## silverwindow (25 Jun 2018)

Para que vamos engañarnos? Habian "voces" que hablaba del subidon de verano..y na de na..mas bien enculada general

Decepcion? Si claro.

Aqui estamos,eperando en tren .Pero la verdad es que lo dek dinero institucional que entraria a saco,pues na de na.

De vender ni hablar,pero jode.Ahora ya dicen que hasta el 2019 2 piedras..pues vamos bien

No habra folleteo en lambo este verano.
Del putiyate ni hablo ya.


----------



## Kukulkam (25 Jun 2018)

El $$Dinero$$ institucional no va a colocar carteles en las marquesinas ni a contratar a jordi evola para que le haga una telepromoción, entrará poco a poco, tomando posiciones mientras agitan el árbol de los tontos, para eso esta aquí la rata judia, para engañar bobos y que suelten sus cryptos por la face, avisados estais


----------



## silverwindow (25 Jun 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> El $$Dinero$$ institucional no va a colocar carteles en las marquesinas ni a contratar a jordi evola para que le haga una telepromoción, entrará poco a poco, tomando posiciones mientras agitan el árbol de los tontos, para eso esta aquí la rata judia, para engañar bobos y que suelten sus cryptos por la face, avisados estais




Gracias por el aviso,pero no me sirve de nada si entra en el 2057.


----------



## davitin (25 Jun 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Para que vamos engañarnos? Habian "voces" que hablaba del subidon de verano..y na de na..mas bien enculada general
> 
> Decepcion? Si claro.
> 
> ...



Vender ni de coña, seguiré hasta el final, pero yo ya he dejado de meterle pasta, si no me hago rico con lo que le he metido, me convertiré en un fósil en la garita o huire a las selvas de Bolivia, a tomar por culo.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (25 Jun 2018)

Sí el mercado se va a la mierda podemos usar lo de la eutanasia esa que van a poner de gratis.


----------



## Pirro (25 Jun 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Gracias por el aviso,pero no me sirve de nada si entra en el 2057.



El mercado no está para servirte conforero, en todo caso tenemos que servirnos de el y cuando está a malas puede darte una paliza.

Pasaron 3 añazos para romper el ATH de $1200 de 2013 y no sería de extrañar que tengan que pasar varios años para romper el último ATH de 20.000, salvo que suceda un evento fundamental de calado que dispare su demanda. 

Mi apuesta y la llevo sosteniendo desde principios de año es que hasta 2020 como mínimo no rompemos el último ATH y mientras tanto Shitland será purgada inmisericordemente. Todavía queda gente que está por capitular en multitud de proyectos. El entorno por ahora está muy jodido para especular, pero no imposible. Eso sí, cada satoshi que le arranques al mercado vale menos en fiat y cuesta mucho más ganarlo.

En cualquier caso, nadie dijo que esto fuera fácil ni rápido. Esto es más bien una forma de ver la vida :


----------



## davitin (25 Jun 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Sí te has montado un portfolio 'diversificando' en mil mierdas y no tienes Bitcoin en el estás haciendo el canelo y la enculada no habrá hecho sino comenzar. Más que nada porque hasta que Bitcoin no tire para arriba no habrá fiesta en Shitland y para cuándo eso pase -que puede tardar semanas, meses o años- ya habrán nuevas mierdas más novedosas que pumpear con las que engatusar a los novatos.



Hombre depende.

Primero no creo que el mundo de las criptos se quede unicamente en bitcoin, y yo tengo diversificado si, pero en proyectos buenos, algunos incluso estan con la mainnet con el producto practicamente acabado, no me meto en chicharros.

Tambien veo una gilipollez meterse ahora en bitcoin para conseguir un x2 en 3 años.


----------



## Patanegra (25 Jun 2018)

por lo visto Electra no es tan timo como pensabamos

Electra - Publicaciones | Facebook


----------



## Gurney (25 Jun 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Hombre depende.
> 
> Primero no creo que el mundo de las criptos se quede unicamente en bitcoin, y yo tengo diversificado si, pero en proyectos buenos, algunos incluso estan con la mainnet con el producto practicamente acabado, no me meto en chicharros.
> 
> Tambien veo una gilipollez meterse ahora en bitcoin para conseguir un x2 en 3 años.



Davitin, un x2 no es nada malo, compáralo con la Bolsa o con los depósitos o con los bonos en negativo.
El x2 no es tan bueno en el sentido de que la inversión en BTC es considerada según los standards como de alto riesgo, y como tal, el x2 puede considerarse escaso porque el riesgo es hacer un -90%.

En serio, no desesperes, los listos invierten en situaciones así, cuando el tema no está de moda.
Las gacelas entrarán cuando Pablo Iglesias diga "Jai ke regular el Bitcoin ese". Ése será uno de los momentos para salir, momentáneamente.


----------



## Gurney (26 Jun 2018)

Más sobre EOS:

EOS block producer who did not update his config gets emotionally abused for not "complying with an order" of the almighty ECAF, due to being absent for personal reasons. 

After multiple apologies and further abuse, he is threatened with a law suit








Fuente: Twitter


----------



## bubbler (26 Jun 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Jun 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> EOS va a tener un futuro brillante, es un sistema distópico excelente para los gobiernos...



Desde luego los creadores van a tener un futuro brillante con los dineros que les han sacado a los pardillos de los inversores, eso sí no acaban en la cárcel, que por perder fondos con su mierda de sistema centralizado les pueden caer algunas demandas... 

https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/8ty13c/we_have_suffered_a_private_affair_block_producer/

Es un cachondeo esta crypto, se veía venir, lo que no entiendo es como no se ha hundido ya en el infierno, es una absoluta estafa.


----------



## davitin (26 Jun 2018)

Bbk se está desinflando como la polla de un abuelo.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (26 Jun 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Es criminal hoyga . Ni siquiera los oficiales de Aduanas de EE HH son tan hijosde&*%$ como los que mueven los hilos en el cryptomundo . Que crueldad
> que cinismo , que ganas de humillar injustamente ...que ponzona
> Esto de escribir sin ENE es un dolor de cordales
> Van a por el clapham ...Lo quieren hundir ...ahhh , pero no podran
> ...



¿Pero no te ibas del foro?


----------



## coque42 (27 Jun 2018)

Imprimen mas tethers y BTC no reacciona!!! ENFERMERA LO ESTAMOS PERDIENDO


----------



## juli (27 Jun 2018)

Bom día mañanero.

Binance Lists SelfKey (KEY)







Mañana sale su wallet. Con un marketplace de los más curiosos de Shitland, teta de monja para ballenas ...y criptotrincones en general.

Este chaval mima un huevo SU proyecto. Con él , como startup, ganó un premio nacional en Asia, no recuerdo el país, y ahora se patea el mundo dando charletas personalmente y está fundiendo pasta de su ICO en equipo que da gusto.

Blockchain que hace cosas en toda regla con un planteamiento esplendoroso y de lo más propio para el sector.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (27 Jun 2018)

Acaban de anunciar en Binance que mañana lista Nebulas (NAS) y ya está subiendo.


----------



## plus ultra (27 Jun 2018)

Facebook revoca prohibición de publicidad sobre criptomonedas, la mantiene sobre las ICO

Facebook revoca prohibición de publicidad sobre criptomonedas

Sera que ya están bien cargaditos y los 6k son el soporte definitivo?

No se si BTC u otra crypto llegara a 100k un millon o lo que sea lo que si ha quedado demostrado es que todo el mundo de una u otra forma se ha terminado bajando los pantalones ante las cryptos,gobiernos,bancos,medios...

Buenos dias.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Jun 2018)

¿Alguien se acuerda de las previsiones de Goldman Sachs sobre el bitcoin?

Yo recuerdo que las acertaban todas (que cosas). ¿En el mercado bajista no hacen ya predicciones los listos estos?


----------



## Gurney (27 Jun 2018)

Perspectiva optimista


----------



## jargdovz (27 Jun 2018)

Peepcoin a la m...

PeepCoin (PCN): There


----------



## psiloman (27 Jun 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Perspectiva optimista



Es un modo de verlo sí. Añado:






También es interesante este gráfico sobre acumulación por parte de las ballenas:






Ojo, no estoy dando ningún consejo de compra, pero parece que el Btc, Eth y algunos de los proyectos realmente útiles tienen futuro. El criptouniverso no está muerto.

Los que mandan en esto puede que sigan tirando el mercado semanas, meses o años...ya comenté aquí que no creo que Btc baje de 3300-3500 $, pero quién sabe qué tienen preparado.

Paciencia, mucha paciencia, y munición en Fiat preparada para el giro del mercado. Será en octubre? ;-)


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (27 Jun 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Facebook revoca prohibición de publicidad sobre criptomonedas, la mantiene sobre las ICO
> 
> Facebook revoca prohibición de publicidad sobre criptomonedas
> 
> ...



Qué cabronazos..., suena a éso que entre muchos han querido bajar los precios y ya han debido llegar a su objetivo


----------



## silverwindow (27 Jun 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Vender ahora es una tontería :-D... Hablo al menos de proyectos que a la larga se le puedan ver futuro, no de mera especulación irracional de diciembre con chorradas varias :-D... Aquí está claro que van a sobrevivir varias criptos, el resto sufrirá un limpieza con fuego purificador... Hablo en el plazo de años, lo que no quita para que esto pueda seguir bajando un tiempo y cientos de ellas se vayan ya al guano, pero en cuestión de años entre 4 y 10 de estas criptomonedas se van a incorporar a un nuevo modelo económico... Tal vez solo sea bitcoin, o iota, o eth, u otras... Lo más probable es que se llegue a varios stándar y se elimine toda la morralla actual por innecesaria... Que sigue ahí hoy no porque hagan falta todos estos proyectos y criptos, sino porque aún se está en medio de una incertidumbre y lucha tecnológica... En cuanto la niebla desaparezca todas estas porquerías dejarán de producir un euro de beneficio :-D... Habrá eso sí 4 o 20 criptos que cortarán el bacalao, que costarán millones y el resto nadie se acordará de ellas.



Jeje pues aqui estamos,para ver cuales son esas 4 o 20,y anticiparnos a su compra.Creo que una de ellas sera IOTA y btc,aunque iota no es "crypto" propiamente


----------



## coque42 (27 Jun 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Jeje pues aqui estamos,para ver cuales son esas 4 o 20,y anticiparnos a su compra.Creo que una de ellas sera IOTA y btc,aunque iota no es "crypto" propiamente



Esas 4 o 20 aún no han sido creadas.


----------



## juli (27 Jun 2018)

1/

Ya apuntamos de contactos en su día con una empresa puntera para-castuza que imprimía documentos oficiales para toda la Europa del Este desde Praga, creo recordar .

Por lo visto siguen currándose el sector de los documentos oficiales a nivel global, ahora con otra empresa del gremio en UK. 

400 Bad Request

Partner encargado de la blockchain , al final de la página. Atención al monstruoso movimiento de consulta documental que está preparando esta gente y que es la base de la rentabilidad de su blockchain.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
2/


Primera ocasión en que veo afirmar ( tras la "paja" tópica del dinero global, etc etc ) a alguien de arriba de Omise que en Q3 transacciones vía Plasma operativas ( -aunque apunta que siendo optimistas , pero da la fecha , cuestión de la que llevan meses huyendo , pues sólo habían llegado a decir , y ésto desde varios frentes, que iba más rápido de lo esperado ) ...operativa que irán ampliando por países, por las corporaciones - dice asociaciones - necesarias para cerrar el loop cripto-fiat.

[youtube]EXFdcfBXFdU[/youtube]


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Jun 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Jeje pues aqui estamos,para ver cuales son esas 4 o 20,y anticiparnos a su compra.Creo que una de ellas sera IOTA y btc,aunque iota no es "crypto" propiamente



IOTA es crypto, lo que no es es blockchain, es DAG.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Jun 2018)

El que sea un poco espabilado se dará cuenta de que IOTA es una de las poquísimas que van a sobrevivir. De momento es la única que se ha dado cuenta que siendo un mero medio de pago no es suficiente para existir. Ethereum ha hecho un buen intento con los smart contracts pero le falta una pieza clave a esos contratos y es la conexión con el mundo real, por que claro quien es el que dice que se debe ejecutar o no un contrato en función a unos hechos ocurridos en la realidad no digital. Esa conexión la va a conseguir IOTA de forma fidedigna con QUBIC, ademas de forma eficiente utilizando el lenguaje ABRA preparado ya para procesadores trinarios y compatible con binarios. Los smart contracts necesitarán en la mayoria de casos del IOT y eso solo lo da IOTA, además eficientemente.

Flash channnels, transacciones gratuitas, contratos inteligentes, oráculos y computación subcontratada todo en uno. Vosotros mismos, además con el nivel de desarrollo que lleva IOTA y el grado de complejidad que conlleva todo esto ya ninguna cripto le va a poder hacer sombra.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bucanero (28 Jun 2018)

Creo que de ahora quedarán unas pocas en el futuro pero me atrevo y hago una pequeña porra de las que estarán en digamos cinco años.

1 Bitcoin; Será el oro 2.0
2 Etherium porque tiene copado el mercado en su rama y aunque otras estarán creo que etherium será aun más grande y pienso que solucionaran los problemas actuales.
3 y 4 para Liecoin, Dash y Monero , cada una en sus respectivos ambitos iran muy bien.
5 Iota 
El resto pues habrá de todo pero aun no lo veo más o menos claro como estas.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Polo_00 (28 Jun 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> Creo que de ahora quedarán unas pocas en el futuro pero me atrevo y hago una pequeña porra de las que estarán en digamos cinco años.
> 
> 1 Bitcoin; Será el oro 2.0
> 2 Etherium porque tiene copado el mercado en su rama y aunque otras estarán creo que etherium será aun más grande y pienso que solucionaran los problemas actuales.
> ...



Demasiado evidente lo que pones,

Yo apostaría por otras, BTC lo van a reventar, Ethereum si es probable, Omisego es una de las candidatas fuertes, reddcoin por el despliegue que va a tener en redes sociales, y quizá Monero, aunque no lo veo claro ni mucho menos.


----------



## Azkenchack (28 Jun 2018)

Creo que, este año, IOTA va a tener poco recorrido...y por eso, intento recargar todo lo que pueda, antes de 2019, que será un año grande para IOTA.
Ahora mismo está a menos de 1$; como mi intencion no es deshacerme de ellas a corto plazo, me da un poco igual que esté a ese precio. Aprovecho para recargar.

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kukulkam (28 Jun 2018)

Creo que el mercado de privacy coins después de la salida de NIX va a quedar tocado de necesidad, principalmente porque las hace obsoletas.
Espero que absorva uno por uno , todos sus mercados


----------



## kokoliso1 (28 Jun 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Creo que el mercado de privacy coins después de la salida de NIX va a quedar tocado de necesidad, principalmente porque las hace obsoletas.
> Espero que absorva uno por uno , todos sus mercados




Su presentación en youtube tiene mil y pico visualizaciones y 116 subscriptores... la idea es buena pero la implementación y el marketing dejan mucho que desear.

No he encontrado su web ni buscando, así no se puede vender.

Al final la he encontrado y veo que hacen un airdrop a los que tengan Zoin, otra minimoneda que encima ha caido de 30000 a 3000 hace poco.... bueno cayó justo tras el airdrop, claro.


Encima hay que instalar una cartera en tu pc --- posible entrada de caballos de troya.

No me convence mucho por ahora.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (28 Jun 2018)

He conseguido vender mis Nebulas por algo más de lo que las compré cuando anunciaron en Binance, con las tasas y tal, sólo he perdido unos pocos satoshis, ésto de anunciar que vas a listar en Binance ya no es lo que era.


----------



## zz00zz (29 Jun 2018)

La que va a venir JJJJAAAA .... y las criptos cayendo..... mas tarde podrian ser ellos los caidos.

Amazon may Battle Facebook with Own Cryptocurrency


----------



## davitin (29 Jun 2018)

Pues si, la verdad es que de momento tengo que darle la razón al hijo puta de arriba, esto parece que se va a la mierda, aun así quiero creer que pegará el estirón después del verano, pero también estoy casi seguro de que nos van a hacer sufrir de o lindo, y que el Bitcoin llegará a los 3800 o por ahi antes de subir, van a haber ríos de mierda.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (29 Jun 2018)

Que ascazo que lejos parecen los 19 ahora


----------



## Gurney (29 Jun 2018)

Cal y arena:

Positivo:
_Crypto_Ed_NL 
On 10-11-2017 BTC bounced from $5400 after a 30% drop and needed 35 days to reach $20k

Bitcoin @btc
In case you forgot, bitcoin rose from $7k to $20k in 3 weeks._


Negativo: (en lo inminente, en lo táctico, no como estrategia a largo plazo)
https://www.forbes.com/sites/investor/2018/06/26/bitcoin-watch-out-below/#393a381963a2


----------



## davitin (29 Jun 2018)

Hoy nadie habla, no esta el horno para bollos.


----------



## plus ultra (29 Jun 2018)

Yo ando por aqui a diario,nada interesante que aportar salvo mensaje de tranquilidad.Mercado bajista? bueno si entrasteis a finales del 17 bajista no en caída libre si lo cisteis en 11,12,13...solo es una corrección sana.Ya lo he dicho mas de una vez,si el año pasado me dicen que hoy BTC estaría a 6k le hubiese prestado la misma atención que a los que dan predicciones de BTC a 100k en 2019.

En estos momentos de incertidumbre si tenéis dudas mejor pasar a FIAT y dormiréis tranquilos.a los que vamos a largo y confiamos en la tecnologia recomiendo buscar con tranquilidad proyectos de fácil revaloracion para ir ganando satoshis,nada que este en varios exchanges grandes,no olvidéis que esto es a largo plazo en un momento completamente especulativo y este hilo se llama especulación con altcoin.

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## paketazo (29 Jun 2018)

Dudáis…y eso es bueno...

Un mercado sano ha de llevarte a la gloria y al infierno varias veces antes de que comprendas a anular tus sentimientos y ver más allá.

No se trata de gurús ni adivinos, ni mentes privilegiadas...se trata de saber ver lo que tenemos ante nuestras narices.

Si en toda inversión, el holder estuviera siempre seguro al 100% de su compra, jamás se movería el mercado, ni los cromos cambiarían de manos.

Volverá BTC a 20K...

¡nooo es imposible...está muy lejos!

Ni de coña, sería un 3,5X...imposible!!!


Pero como se duda de que algo haga un 2X, un 3X o un 10X...cuando hace nada estaba en 200$

Los que han aguantado por que creen y entienden lo que tienen entre manos, se han hecho millonarios literalmente.

Hace nada, con 10K $ se compraban 50BTC que aun con la ostia que lleva desde máximos serían casi 300K $

Decidme dónde puedo hacer ese tipo de revalorizaciones teniendo el control total de mi inversión, y pudiendo liquidarla ipso facto si lo deseo.

Seguiréis dudando, y venderéis, y al vender, volveréis a dudar...

Yo como no tengo de momento dudas, estoy tranquilo...pero admito que mi tranquilidad se cimenta en haber entrado hace tiempo, y si por ejemplo estuviera como patanegra entrando en el último pico con pasta gansa, no dormiría tan tranquilo.

Esto es así, en este mercado y en otros...intentad aclarar que proyectos son para especular y cuales para mantener, y solo con eso al final saldréis ganando fijo.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana y verano.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2018)

Es momento de dudas...y de reafirmarse y organizarse.

Considerad que la caída en dólares, es menos de lo que parece, ya que, dependiendo del momento de compra, y si comprasteis con euros, habéis salvado al menos un 10% de depreciación euro-dolar...y la tendencia parece clara, el euro, después de la nefasta reunión de ayer, va a sufrir muchísimo estos meses.

Yo no compro más, pero mantengo posiciones. 
Veremos que nos depara el apasionante futuro crypto


----------



## Patanegra (29 Jun 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo como no tengo de momento dudas, estoy tranquilo...pero admito que mi tranquilidad se cimenta en haber entrado hace tiempo, y si por ejemplo estuviera como patanegra entrando en el último pico con pasta gansa, no dormiría tan tranquilo.



dormir duermo mal pero a causa de las hemorroides. Las cripto solo me quitaban el sueño cuando ganaba dos digitos porcentuales por dia. 

Ahora doy la pasta por perdida y pienso en otras cosas. Me gustaria olvidarme de esto y ver mi portfolio de nuevo en Noviembre, pero por desgracia, esto no pude ser ya que por ejemplo una moneda ERC20 puede desarrollar su propia cadena de bloques y si te descuidas tus ERC20 ya no valen nada.

Ironicamente, mis 160.000 euros de perdida casi vuelven hoy a cero perdidas cuando los 32.000 NIX que me corresponden del airdrop de Zoin cotizaban a 5 dolares cada uno. Una vez que me llegue el airdrop (puede tardar semanas) la cotizacion estara en centimos, pero en fin.


----------



## alea (30 Jun 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> Ironicamente, mis 160.000 euros de perdida casi vuelven hoy a cero perdidas cuando los 32.000 NIX que me corresponden del airdrop de Zoin cotizaban a 5 dolares cada uno. Una vez que me llegue el airdrop (puede tardar semanas) la cotizacion estara en centimos, pero en fin.



Hola, dónde sigues la cotización de Nix? Gracias!


----------



## coque42 (30 Jun 2018)

Hala, parece que está teniendo un pequeño tirito para arriba. Dudo mucho que supere siquiera los 7200, al menos este año.


----------



## Patanegra (30 Jun 2018)

alea dijo:


> Hola, dónde sigues la cotización de Nix? Gracias!



idax.mn +10 caracteres


----------



## juli (30 Jun 2018)

*1*

Busque, compare y si encuentra algo más fácil...cómprelo ( Stein y Apelbaum :fiufiu: meneando el producto de la cuchipandi***- la verdá es que usar blockchain , más simple no pué ser - ) .


Getting Started with Ethereum and DLoc - The CPA Journal

cañí , googliano :

*Comenzando con Ethereum y DLoc*
*Una Blockchain Guía del usuario*

Por Deniz Appelbaum y Sean Stein Smith, DBA, CPA
Bitcoin y Blockchain , edición de junio de 2018 , artículos destacados | Junio ​​de 2018

Obtener permiso de copyright

*Ethereum*

Los pasos básicos para comenzar con Ethereum son:

Comience un nodo Ethereum.
Compila un contrato inteligente usando Solidity. La solidez es un lenguaje de programación de alto nivel orientado a contratos para la implementación de contratos inteligentes. Fue influenciado por C ++, Python y JavaScript y está diseñado para Ethereum (Solidity &mdash; Solidity 0.4.24 documentation) .
Implemente un contrato inteligente en la red y reciba la dirección blockchain de su contrato y la interfaz binaria de la aplicación (ABI, un archivo basado en Javascript de los detalles del contrato).
Información de la llamada en su contrato con una interfaz API de Webs.js. 

El comienzo de este proceso, en Windows, es el siguiente:

Instale el software Ganache y ábralo para un uso posterior . Ganache es una aplicación de software de código abierto de un solo clic utilizada para instalar el blockchain (Ganache | Truffle Suite).
Descargue su propia copia de MyEtherWallet (v3.21.0 zip), pero antes de descomprimir el archivo, consulte los consejos provistos aquí: Protecting Yourself and Your Funds · Getting Started | MyEtherWallet Help & Support . La mayoría de los problemas con blockchain han ocurrido a partir de prácticas de seguridad descuidadas con billeteras.
Vaya a Remix - Solidity IDE . Remix es el compilador del lenguaje de codificación de la cadena de bloques de Ethereum. Borre el texto "después de la boleta del contrato" e ingrese el guión que se muestra en el Anexo 1 en su lugar.
Deje la pestaña Remix abierta en su navegador y vaya a la pestaña / pantalla Ganache. Allí verá en la parte superior de la tabla un valor para "SERVIDOR RPC".
Descomprime tu archivo de descarga MyEtherWallet y abre la carpeta. Abra el archivo Index.html y cuando aparezca la interfaz "Crear una nueva cartera", haga clic en el menú desplegable de "Red" y seleccione "Nodo personalizado". Durante el proceso de creación de la cartera, verá páginas de advertencia, y estas las sugerencias no deben tomarse a la ligera. 

Una vez que haya creado una billetera, cree su blockchain y contrato propios. Este proceso se explica extensamente aquí: http://*******/2LCQMqm, http://*******/2snORNE.



*Factom DLoc*

Factom DLoc crea un sello que incorpora un chip de seguridad especial que puede contener información contextual, como imágenes y texto, que puede almacenarse como datos públicos o como datos privados accesibles solo para las partes autorizadas. Simplemente aplique la etiqueta DLoc a cualquier documento y comience a rastrear su documento en la plataforma. Uno puede elegir entre una gama de diferentes plataformas de chips con capacidades de almacenamiento entre 1kB y 64kB. Las pegatinas DLoc son compatibles con todas las características de seguridad estándar, como la impresión UV, microtexto o imágenes latentes. Los datos del documento se etiquetan con la identificación única del chip NFC y solo se pueden reconocer a través de una clave privada; el documento se puede gestionar en una aplicación móvil DLoc personalizable por el cliente.

DLoc tiene una integración perfecta con la cadena de bloques Factom segura. Una vez que se aplica la pegatina, se puede verificar utilizando un lector de escritorio o una aplicación móvil en un teléfono habilitado para NFC. El escaneo de los documentos revela su verdadera historia y autenticidad. DLoc proporciona una procedencia de documentos segura, lo que minimiza el tiempo requerido para confirmar documentos y contratos. La liberación del tiempo del seguimiento y la autenticación de la información, y de la revisión y análisis de la documentación, permitirá que los CPA se centren en tareas de mayor nivel.

Probar este blockchain con un ejemplo de demostración puede completarse de la siguiente manera:

Vaya a https://freefactomizer.com.
Suba un documento de prueba sin importancia para ser hash.
Obtenga un estimado de cuánto tiempo tomará el hashing haciendo clic en "Factomize the File Signature".
Espere a recibir su enlace, y luego vea su documento en la cadena de bloques Factom. 



*Deniz Appelbaum, PhD, es profesor asistente en el departamento de contabilidad y finanzas de la Feliciano School of Business, Montclair State University, Montclair, NJ

Sean Stein Smith, DBA, CPA, es profesor asistente en el Departamento de Economía y Negocios de Lehman College, City University of New York (CUNY). *




*** ( Cosecha propia ) https://www.cpajournal.com/about-the-cpa-journal/
_*
"The CPA Journal es conocida como la" Voz de la Profesión "y es la publicación insignia mensual de The New York State Society of CPA y su principal recurso. Una revista ganadora de premios y finalista por excelencia en periodismo (2015, 2016 premios de la revista FOLIO ), The Journal tiene más del 95% de contenido enfocado a nivel nacional escrito por líderes del pensamiento en la industria de contabilidad y finanzas.

Durante más de 85 años, The CPA Journal se ha ganado su reputación como una fuente de información crítica y objetiva sobre temas de interés para los CPA. La Revista proporciona análisis, perspectiva y debate sobre los problemas que afectan la profesión de CPA. Los temas principales incluyen contabilidad y auditoría, impuestos, planificación financiera personal, finanzas, tecnología y ética profesional. El CPA Journal se emite mensualmente en forma impresa y ofrece información y análisis diarios en formato digital aquí en cpajournal.com. Publicado por la Sociedad de Contadores Públicos del Estado de Nueva York, el proceso editorial y de revisión activo de The Journal garantiza una calidad técnica completa y material relevante para los CPA en la práctica pública, la industria, el gobierno y la educación ".*_


*1 bis*

Un asiento en la blockchin de FACTOM , prueba válida en tribunal CHINO.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/8ut9jo/factoms_bitcoinsecured_recordkeeping_holds_up_in/

https://www.coindesk.com/blockchain-can-legally-authenticate-evidence-chinese-judge-rules/

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*2
*

Perfecta entrevista para que profanos en SelfKEY dejen de serlo. ( Ya he comentado que este chaval, lo vive ).

[youtube]8Biy1yCuUe8[/youtube]


por cierto, 136 kilazos en 24 horas. Ya les gustaría a algunas top 10.

* + 12,77% + 88,48% +253,47%*

Proyecto serio y con ICOpasta, equipazo y recorrido , productazo de interés masivo para criptofreaks included. Ayákadakualo.

Por cierto, recordar que su wallet acabada y multicripto lleva 2 días en la calle.

Wen finde.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (30 Jun 2018)

⬆⬆⬆ Muy bien, purpelado!.


----------



## juli (30 Jun 2018)

Tic , tac... tic, tac... piiiitas,piiiitaaaassss.... :

La mayor huida de fondos de bolsa global desde Lehman Brothers - elEconomista.es


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoy deberían aparecer la plataforma de Sonm y la tesnet de ENIGMA. ( Por diox, k lo de ENIGMA no sea un truño , k es monedón totássshh - pero ojo, k no sería la primera Barriosesamada k se marcan , eh ? - )

Y hay - también "debería" - una demo de las famosas Wager ( tristemente célebres, más bien ) ... pero vamos...k a 3 mil y piko púas el Mnode.






davitin dijo:


> Pues si, la verdad es que de momento tengo que darle la razón al hijo puta de arriba...



Bufff...tal parakual, Paskual...lo k te faltaba a tí, muyayo...

En fin...si acaba en bodorrio, avisa, k sus mando flowers...


----------



## Bucanero (30 Jun 2018)

Ahora mismo está en positivo y ha subido btc bastante. Quizás sea otra trampa para toros pero en algún momento se dará la vuelta para arriba. Ánimo a todos. Y si cae más abajo cargaré la escopeta, si no a esperar y a aprender de este mundo. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## lurker (30 Jun 2018)

Buen petardazo de Selfkey, por fin puedo salir con ganancias después de 5 meses de duro hodl .


----------



## Claudius (30 Jun 2018)

*''9-criptomonedas-con-las-que-ganar-dinero-sin-hacer-nada/''*

9 criptomonedas con las que ganar dinero sin hacer nada | Finanzas | Insider.pro


----------



## coque42 (1 Jul 2018)

Para los que os interesen los chicharros de muy baja cap os recomiendo Bykor, solo 30.000$ de cap, el proyecto está completamente en pañales, pero la comunidad está creciendo a un ritmo vertiginoso, hoy casi se ha duplicado. El proyecto si sale adelante nos dará +x10 seguro, si es scam a tomar por culo. Pero bueno, mucho que ganar, poco que perder. Echarle un poco de calderilla y os hacéis con el 1% de la suply. En una semana revelan el equipo y pronto lanzarán el whitepaper con toda la info del proyecto. Y lo mejor de todo, sin ICO, crecimiento sano y natural además reduce las probabilidades de scam.

Que queréis que os diga, prefiero invertir 1000 pavos en proyectos que me gusten sumergidos en la mierda más absoluta que en las chapas sobrevaloradas del top 300, te lo pasas mejor y suelen dar mas pasta, con al menos 1 se suele dar el pelotazo y se recuperan esos 1000 pavos con creces.
Os dejo el link del sitio web: Bykor


----------



## Kukulkam (1 Jul 2018)

no hay ordenes de venta, como se compra? El bykor digo



NAda, ya me di cuenta que no tenia waves para el fee, tenia el dex de waves abandonado desde diciembre  , tengo por ahí unas wagerr que me han dado algo de profit


----------



## Pimlico (1 Jul 2018)

Que pasa con Quarkchain que no para de bajar?


----------



## Azkenchack (1 Jul 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Para los que os interesen los chicharros de muy baja cap os recomiendo Bykor, solo 30.000$ de cap, el proyecto está completamente en pañales, pero la comunidad está creciendo a un ritmo vertiginoso, hoy casi se ha duplicado. El proyecto si sale adelante nos dará +x10 seguro, si es scam a tomar por culo. Pero bueno, mucho que ganar, poco que perder. Echarle un poco de calderilla y os hacéis con el 1% de la suply. En una semana revelan el equipo y pronto lanzarán el whitepaper con toda la info del proyecto. Y lo mejor de todo, sin ICO, crecimiento sano y natural además reduce las probabilidades de scam.
> 
> Que queréis que os diga, prefiero invertir 1000 pavos en proyectos que me gusten sumergidos en la mierda más absoluta que en las chapas sobrevaloradas del top 300, te lo pasas mejor y suelen dar mas pasta, con al menos 1 se suele dar el pelotazo y se recuperan esos 1000 pavos con creces.
> Os dejo el link del sitio web: Bykor



En el grupo de telegram están nerviosos...
parece que Bykor=scam

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kukulkam (1 Jul 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Para los que os interesen los chicharros de muy baja cap os recomiendo Bykor, solo 30.000$ de cap, el proyecto está completamente en pañales, pero la comunidad está creciendo a un ritmo vertiginoso, hoy casi se ha duplicado. El proyecto si sale adelante nos dará +x10 seguro, si es scam a tomar por culo. Pero bueno, mucho que ganar, poco que perder. Echarle un poco de calderilla y os hacéis con el 1% de la suply. En una semana revelan el equipo y pronto lanzarán el whitepaper con toda la info del proyecto. Y lo mejor de todo, sin ICO, crecimiento sano y natural además reduce las probabilidades de scam.
> 
> Que queréis que os diga, prefiero invertir 1000 pavos en proyectos que me gusten sumergidos en la mierda más absoluta que en las chapas sobrevaloradas del top 300, te lo pasas mejor y suelen dar mas pasta, con al menos 1 se suele dar el pelotazo y se recuperan esos 1000 pavos con creces.
> Os dejo el link del sitio web: Bykor



ojo , creo que es scam


----------



## Patanegra (1 Jul 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> Que pasa con Quarkchain que no para de bajar?



que aun quedan mas del 90% de las chapas por salir


----------



## dosuno (1 Jul 2018)

nicol21 dijo:


> Sinimpuesto.com son asesores fiscales que tienen contactos y acceso fácil a empresas y bancos offshore, que con poco dinero garantizan la apertura de una cuenta y que se les paga después de tener la cuenta pre-aprobada. VISITALAAA! CORRE.



Eres un puto spammer cansino.
Por qué no paras ya de postear en cuanto hilo encuentras con tu mierda de página?

Además de cutre es muy muy cara... rozando la estafa y para nada transparente.
dedicándole 5 minutos es obvio.


----------



## coque42 (1 Jul 2018)

Kukulkam dijo:


> ojo , creo que es scam



Si, es scam, han chapado el sitio web y han reventado todas las órdenes de compra. Que hijos de puta, pero bueno, es parte del negocio


----------



## Patanegra (1 Jul 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Para los que os interesen los chicharros de muy baja cap os recomiendo Bykor, solo 30.000$ de cap, el proyecto está completamente en pañales, pero la comunidad está creciendo a un ritmo vertiginoso, hoy casi se ha duplicado. El proyecto si sale adelante nos dará +x10 seguro, si es scam a tomar por culo. Pero bueno, mucho que ganar, poco que perder. Echarle un poco de calderilla y os hacéis con el 1% de la suply. En una semana revelan el equipo y pronto lanzarán el whitepaper con toda la info del proyecto. Y lo mejor de todo, sin ICO, crecimiento sano y natural además reduce las probabilidades de scam.
> 
> Que queréis que os diga, prefiero invertir 1000 pavos en proyectos que me gusten sumergidos en la mierda más absoluta que en las chapas sobrevaloradas del top 300, te lo pasas mejor y suelen dar mas pasta, con al menos 1 se suele dar el pelotazo y se recuperan esos 1000 pavos con creces.
> Os dejo el link del sitio web: Bykor



jran consejo hamigo...0.1 BTC a la puta basura ::


----------



## silverwindow (2 Jul 2018)

Dicen....NEO a punto de anunciar algo gordo.

NEO team is going to announce something big! : NEO

Aviasao estais cryptofloreros


----------



## Gurney (2 Jul 2018)

Más sobre NEO, algo de AT de por ahí:


----------



## irracional (2 Jul 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El Algoritmo ha dicho que parriba le da vertigo ...:XX:
> Volvera a caer por debajo de 6K ...y por debajo de 5K y por debajo de 4K
> y por debajo de 3K porque :
> 
> ...




Claph que opinas de esta imagen?


----------



## silverwindow (2 Jul 2018)

Joder bbk..yo hace meses que no me meto en superchicharros..me parece que ya solo se trata de sacar lo que sea para trincar yvpasar a btc o a dolares...es la puta jungla salvaje..aunque si te mueves bien puedes hacer pasta.

Yo he surfeado scams.

Esto no apto para maricas claphy.Aqui se juega duro.


----------



## Carlos1 (2 Jul 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Si, es scam, han chapado el sitio web y han reventado todas las órdenes de compra. Que hijos de puta, pero bueno, es parte del negocio



Es que meterle 1000 pavos a un chicharro no me importaría si tuviese 500.000 €, pero sino no me arriesgaría.


----------



## davitin (2 Jul 2018)

Los chicharros esos son para meterles 50 euros, 100 a los sumo, y esperar que se conviertan en 500 o mil euros, recogerlos y reinvertirlos, y si los pierdes pues no es para tanto.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bucanero (2 Jul 2018)

Una pagina que no se si se ha comentado por aquí para detectar scams o que estén moneda o proyectos abandonados se pueden ver en la pagina "deadcoin.com"

Pdta: Parece que se anima un poco la cotización del btc y del resto pero sigo sin fiarme. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## davitin (2 Jul 2018)

Si que esta habiendo una buena subida...os imaginais que empezamos otra vez a tope como el verano pasado? ojala.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Si que esta habiendo una buena subida...os imaginais que empezamos otra vez a tope como el verano pasado? ojala.



Bah..hasta q no pase de 7k es mierda
Luego ya veremos


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (3 Jul 2018)

Ayer active mis Tezos con el código de activación que me dieron, pero no tengo ni pajolera idea de delegaciones ni de nada sólo se que compré Tezos en la Ico y quiero pasarlos a una wallet, alguien lo ha conseguido ya?


----------



## davitin (3 Jul 2018)

Ya esta otra vez estancado-bajando...si tuviese mas pelotas venderia ahora y esperaria otra caida, pero me acojona pensar que arranque el tren y yo este en la estacion como un gili, despues de tanto tiempo.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (3 Jul 2018)

Es lo que me pasa a mí siempre también


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (3 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Ya esta otra vez estancado-bajando...si tuviese mas pelotas venderia ahora y esperaria otra caida, pero me acojona pensar que arranque el tren y yo este en la estacion como un gili, despues de tanto tiempo.



Creo que estamos todos igual. Ya no nos va de 2-3 meses esperando. Yo tampoco me podría perdonar que viniera un subidón y quedarme fuera, lo más sensato, si sube un poco más, es vender una parte pequeña y si baja más recomprar más abajo. 

Pero estando tan abajo vender todo para recomprar abajo tiene un gran riesgo de quedarse fuera y agarrar un cabreo de aupa.


----------



## StalkerTlön (4 Jul 2018)

WARNING! Syscoin (SYS) and/or Binance potentially hacked - ALT COINS - The Bitcoin Pub

al loro, hackeo en Binance/Sys


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Jul 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> WARNING! Syscoin (SYS) and/or Binance potentially hacked - ALT COINS - The Bitcoin Pub
> 
> al loro, hackeo en Binance/Sys



Pues el mercado apenas se ha inmutado, ojo que podemos estar ya en un cambio de tendencia, hace un par de meses una noticia así era la excusa perfecta para tirar la cotización 2000 dólares. 

En mi opinión esto empieza a tener otro color.


----------



## Gurney (4 Jul 2018)

â€œThings are Under Controlâ€ - Says Binance CEO while Trading Resumes


----------



## silverwindow (4 Jul 2018)

No ha afectado lo mas minimo, ojo que quizas significa que ya estamos en miminos.
Mañana empieza la fiesta todamon hasta diceimbre


----------



## barborico (4 Jul 2018)

[youtube]DelF6zEHXpE[/youtube]


----------



## davitin (4 Jul 2018)

Esta subiendo, dios, por favor, necesitamos un todamun acojonante minimo como el del año pasado, nos lo merecemos, coño.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (4 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Esta subiendo, dios, por favor, necesitamos un todamun acojonante minimo como el del año pasado, nos lo merecemos, coño.



Para eso habría que multiplicar la capitalización de hoy por 8 o así :: pero ojalá pase


----------



## silverwindow (4 Jul 2018)

Demasiado facil.
No lo van a poner tan facil haciendo lo mismo que el año pasado.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (4 Jul 2018)

El año pasado julio fue tirando a malo, como vamos al revés que el año pasado este año podría ser subidón. 

Las ballenas siempre jugarán al despiste.

Por soñar que no quede.


----------



## Patanegra (4 Jul 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> El año pasado julio fue tirando a malo, como vamos al revés que el año pasado este año podría ser subidón.
> 
> Las ballenas siempre jugarán al despiste.
> 
> Por soñar que no quede.



en los ultimos meses, da la impresion que las ballenas miden el pulso de la comunidad en los foros...y luego mueven el mercado de forma contraria a la expectativa general.

Me temo que mi mentalidad hinversora es exactamente la del criptonita medio...tengo que cambiar el chip mental para alinearme con las ballenas.

Justo cuando creiamos que nos ibamos a los infiernos, ocurrio hace unos dias este asesinato de cortos que ha subido el mercado. En mi opinion, como la expectativa general es que esta subida no va a durar mucho, las ballenas lo van a subir hasta que el consenso general sea de nuevo to da moon.


----------



## juli (4 Jul 2018)

Cuánto lloro,kojonex...pulíos 100 txapas y al puto pitxikólogo.


Tó...pastiya de gó . 

Los puntos generadores de inserciones en blockchain que está abriendo FACTOM son ,ás allá de su cantidad, de un calibre TAN TREMENDO que el día que se empiecen a ver asientos en su block ( a 1/10 de centavo USA de precio fijo - o lo k es iwal, con 1$, haces MIL inserciones en su blockchain ) ...la luna va a parecer la siguiente maqruesina de bus.Los kojonex peláos de repetir qe su block está 100% OPERATIVA ( A-CA-BA-DA)...que sus red de Autority Nodes la conforma un entramado de decenas, si no cientos de empresas... que Bill Gates entra y sale de FCT como Pedro de su casa...que, en el país donde enchironan peña por sacar ICOs a mercado o prohíben a sus súbditos himbertir en ellas, FACTOM es presentada como modélica en el parlamento por senadores electos...o que sus gastos estos años se han encubierto con subvenciones de tapadillo tanto de la Fundación Gates como de la propia Administración yankee...
Hala! ,.a seguir llorando. 

Sphereon brings Blockchain-anchored Proof of Authenticity to Kofax Capture : factom

googliano para vagos :







* Prueba de autenticidad anclada en Blockchain a Kofax Capture*
*Nos complace anunciar el prelanzamiento de nuestra Prueba de autenticidad de Blockchain para Kofax Capture.*

Con más de 20,000 clientes globales, Kofax Capture es, de lejos, la solución de escaneo de documentos más grande del mundo. Es utilizado por los 10 bancos, compañías de seguros y compañías de cadena de suministro más grandes del mundo. Literalmente, 10 de millones de documentos se escanean todos los días.

La solución desarrollada por Sphereon se conecta directamente al sistema Kofax Capture y permite a los clientes de Kofax Capture anclar documentos escaneados en la cadena de bloques Factom como parte de su proceso de captura de documentos.

Esto permite a las organizaciones probar, sin lugar a dudas, exactamente cuándo se escaneó un documento y que no se ha modificado desde entonces. Prueba de existencia Prueba de autenticidad

El sistema independiente que proporciona Blockchain de Factom es extremadamente importante para las organizaciones, como los bancos y las compañías de seguros, que deben cumplir las normas y regulaciones de muchos países y jurisdicciones diferentes. Sin embargo, las compañías locales se benefician también: para la Gestión de registros, para la transparencia a los interesados, para el control interno contra la manipulación o incluso el fraude. Fácil de probar La autenticidad aumenta la confianza para todas las partes.
[url=https://sphereon.com/solutions-document-processing/blockchain-for-kofax-capture/]Solutions for Kofax Capture - Sphereon[/URL]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Factom is a decentralized data integrity protocol.*

Factom is already being used by The US Department of Homeland Security, the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, and Fortune 1000 companies.
Why Factom?

Factom is designed with enterprise data in mind. It is the most cost-effective enterprise blockchain solution and is unique in providing a static cost for the service.
*Factom*
$0.001 / kb
(Static)


*Bitcoin*
$3.83 / kb
(Variable)


*Ethereum*
$2.86 / kb
(Variable)


*Neo*
$19.38 / kb
(Variable)


*EOS*
$3.00 / kb
(Variable)

Ayákadakualo.

Factomize - Factom Blockchain Consultants and Community


----------



## plus ultra (4 Jul 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> en los ultimos meses, da la impresion que las ballenas miden el pulso de la comunidad en los foros...y luego mueven el mercado de forma contraria a la expectativa general.
> 
> Me temo que mi mentalidad hinversora es exactamente la del criptonita medio...tengo que cambiar el chip mental para alinearme con las ballenas.
> 
> Justo cuando creiamos que nos ibamos a los infiernos, ocurrio hace unos dias este asesinato de cortos que ha subido el mercado. En mi opinion, como la expectativa general es que esta subida no va a durar mucho, las ballenas lo van a subir hasta que el consenso general sea de nuevo to da moon.



Si ya te has dado cuenta y ahora lo pones en practica dejando los sentimientos a un lado y moviéndote exclusivamente por señales tanto técnicas como fundamentales la cosa te ira muy bien.

Yo desde hace unos meses solo oigo en los medios que la vivienda no para de subir , que lo seguirá haciendo :: y que estamos entrando en otra burbuja, que esta todo DPM,en cambio los bancos se las están quitando de encima :fiufiu:,estoy por poner en venta mi casa ienso:.


----------



## djun (5 Jul 2018)

Si vuelven a máximos las siguientes criptos se multiplicarían por 200, por 900, por 17.000 y hasta por 129.000


```
Dix Asset		DIX	129.090,91	
FuturXe			FXE	17.421,88
TerraNova		TER	2.391,55	
EmberCoin		EMB	1.328,83	
BitSoar			BSR	1.235,30
CasinoCoin		CSC	973,1	
FirstCoin		FRST	704,94	
SegWit2x		B2X	497,76	
Pure			PURE	395,33
MCAP			MCAP	278,69
MyBit Token		MYB	267,56	
Desire			DSR	226,21
Peerguess		GUESS	203,65
```
¿Hay alguna que os llame la atención o que sea interesante?
Algunas pueden ser scam o pueden estar abandonadas. No lo sabemos.


Hay otras criptos que se multiplicarían por mas de 50 si vuelven a máximos. No está nada mal. 


```
WomenCoin		WOMEN	161,52	
OP Coin			OPC	152,08
Bitcoin Atom		BCA	137,81	
ProCurrency		PROC	123,53	
Sprouts			SPRTS	120,76
United Bitcoin		UBTC	112,54	
Vezt			VZT	108,36
Everus			EVR	106,82
Vulcano			VULC	104,55
Litecoin Cash		LCC	95,41	
Harvest Maste...	HC	74,25		
PRCoin			PRC	71,14
BOScoin			BOS	68,37
Experience Po...	XP	67,41		
onG.social		ONG	64,33	
Kubera Coin		KBR	62,43	
Super Bitcoin		SBTC	62,26	
DIMCOIN			DIM	58,05
Asiadigicoin		ADCN	57,32	
E-Dinar Coin		EDR	56,81	
Centurion		CNT	55,7	
U.CASH			UCASH	54,08
Swisscoin		SIC	51,63
```


Y otras criptos mas conocidas se multiplicarían por lo siguiente:


```
Zoin			ZOI	21,18
Ardor			ARDR	14,77
FirstBlood		1ST	14,5	
Verge			XVG	10,22
NEM			XEM	9,89
Wings			WINGS	8,44
Cardano			ADA	8,23
Komodo			KMD	7,98
Mercury			MER	7,94
TenX			PAY	7,73
MonaCoin		MONA	7,58	
XRP			XRP	7,32
Lunyr			LUN	7,13
Peercoin		PPC	6,65	
ICON			ICX	6,65
ReddCoin		RDD	6,53	
Wagerr			WGR	6,47
Lisk			LSK	6,08
Dash			DASH	6,07
Civic			CVC	6,04
PIVX			PIVX	6,01
Waves			WAVES	5,46
TaaS			TAAS	5,27
BitShares		BTS	4,93	
Dether			DTH	4,82
Apex			CPX	4,79
Bitcoin Cash		BCH	4,72	
Enigma			ENG	4,67
IOTA			MIOTA	4,5
Syscoin			SYS	4,41
Litecoin		LTC	4,36	
NEO			NEO	4,24
SONM			SNM	4,19
Stellar			XLM	4,08
Blocknet		BLOCK	3,7	
Aragon			ANT	3,66
MaidSafeCoin		MAID	3,63	
Wanchain		WAN	3,55	
CRYPTO20		C20	3,49	
Monero			XMR	3,42
Golem			GNT	3,24
aelf			ELF	3,06
Monaco			MCO	3,01
Bitcoin			BTC	2,96
Ethereum		ETH	2,86	
EOS			EOS	2,35
0x			ZRX	2,24
Aeternity		AE	2,21	
Zilliqa			ZIL	2,16
Binance Coin		BNB	1,71
```

Sin embargo creo que las mejores, *en el corto plazo*, pueden ser las que están mas cerca de los máximos, como las siguientes: 

TenX	PAY	0,692393
BitShares	BTS	0,172932
IOTA	MIOTA	1,18
NEO	NEO	41,6
aelf	ELF	0,764305
Monaco	MCO	8,23
0x	ZRX	1,01
Zilliqa	ZIL	0,089482


Veré qe tal van dentro de un mes.


----------



## Patanegra (5 Jul 2018)

de donde sacas esa lista?


----------



## silverwindow (5 Jul 2018)

De la lista primera todo me parece mierda pura y scam, excepto boscoin, que es mierda tambien, pero tiene cierta expdectativa en la comuidad.

De las otras,no me parece nada sorprendente, si se vuelve al ath suben todas


----------



## djun (5 Jul 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> de donde sacas esa lista?



Es una tabla que he creado, histórica, basada en coinmarketcap. Puede haber algún error, pocos, (algún máximo que quizá no esté bien).


Por ejemplo *Litecoin Cash (LCC)* x95, no creo que sea del todo mala. Para especular, en el caso de que hagamos un todamun, perfectamente podría hacer un x40 ó x60, y si superamos máximos un x200. Es perfectamente posible. 
Haré un pequeño seguimiento dentro de un mes y dentro de seis meses por ejemplo, a ver como han ido.


----------



## silverwindow (5 Jul 2018)

Se esta animando? o es mi ilusion de antes de comer?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (5 Jul 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Se esta animando? o es mi ilusion de antes de comer?



El CMC ha subido un 10% esta semana, pero hasta que no esté BTC en 8000 no empezaré a ver brotes verdes. Menos mal que Depeche había dicho que el 21 de junio BTC estaría en su ATH :ouch:


----------



## davitin (5 Jul 2018)

Esta igual que ayer.

Recordad cómo fueron los todamun del año pasado, en cuestión de tres o cuatro días el marketcap subía cientos de miles de millones de golpe.

Esto parece más una serpiente de verano.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (5 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Esta igual que ayer.
> 
> Recordad cómo fueron los todamun del año pasado, en cuestión de tres o cuatro días el marketcap subía cientos de miles de millones de golpe.
> 
> ...



Yo firmo subidas semanales del 10%....de aquí a diciembre


----------



## Pirro (5 Jul 2018)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo firmo subidas semanales del 10%....de aquí a diciembre



En ese escenario Bitcoin tardaría 15 semanas en romper el ATH y llegaría a Diciembre con un valor aproximado de 30.000€.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (5 Jul 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues el mercado apenas se ha inmutado, ojo que podemos estar ya en un cambio de tendencia, hace un par de meses una noticia así era la excusa perfecta para tirar la cotización 2000 dólares.
> 
> En mi opinión esto empieza a tener otro color.



Mi opinion es que se ha llegado a la entropia bitcoinera; ni se vende ni se compra si no todo lo contrario.


----------



## orbeo (5 Jul 2018)

No lo tengo tan claro.

Se me ha ocurrido abrir blockfolio y mira el volumen de Btc en el último mes (Bitfinex).


SanStalin dijo:


> Mi opinion es que se ha llegado a la entropia bitcoinera; ni se vende ni se compra si no todo lo contrario.


----------



## orbeo (5 Jul 2018)

Compra ahora o se nocoiner para siempre


----------



## juli (5 Jul 2018)

"El equipo de Ethereum, anunció este 29 de junio que ya está habilitada la implementación de Plasma Cash, una solución de escalabilidad de la red, en los tokens ERC721, mejor conocidos como tokens coleccionables, los cuales permitirán un mejor desarrollo y liquidez en los juegos de la red.

Desde twitter, Georgios Konstantopoulos, investigador principal del proyecto Plasma Cash, anunció y difundió los adelantos técnicos, las características más resaltantes y el link al código abierto de la herramienta, aseverando que la implementación de los contratos Plasma en tokens ERC721 ya está funcionando en la red Loom y se encuentra abierta a la auditoría pública en ethersear."







Twitter

Plasma Cash aplicado en token ERC721 permitirá escalar juegos en Ethereum | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Gurney (6 Jul 2018)

Han listado DENT en Binance


----------



## Gurney (6 Jul 2018)

DENT disparada


----------



## Claudius (6 Jul 2018)

juli dijo:


> los puntos generadores de inserciones en blockchain que está abriendo factom son ,ás allá de su cantidad, de un calibre tan tremendo que el día que se empiecen a ver asientos en su block ( a 1/10 de centavo usa de precio fijo - o lo k es iwal, con 1$, haces mil inserciones en su blockchain ) ...la luna va a parecer la siguiente maqruesina de bus.los kojonex peláos de repetir qe su block está 100% operativa ( a-ca-ba-da)...que sus red de autority nodes la conforma un entramado de decenas, si no cientos de empresas... Que bill gates entra y sale de fct como pedro de su casa...que, en el país donde enchironan peña por sacar icos a mercado o prohíben a sus súbditos himbertir en ellas, factom es presentada como modélica en el parlamento por senadores electos...o que sus gastos estos años se han encubierto con subvenciones de tapadillo tanto de la fundación gates como de la propia administración yankee...
> Hala! ,.a seguir llorando.
> 
> 
> ...



Factom is one of the most innovative blockchains deployed today, with quite a number of innovations beyond our governance structure and consensus algorithm.


----------



## plus ultra (6 Jul 2018)

StellarX es una forma fácil de usar para intercambiar todo tipo de activos (fiat, crypto, bonds, lo que sea) de manera económica y rápida, manteniendo el control exclusivo de sus claves.

StellarX


Cada vez están mas cerca,una vez que exchanges como este estén consolidados en el mundillo podrian dar un gran impulso al mercado.


----------



## D_M (7 Jul 2018)

VEN y BNB cayendo, y eso que pronto se avecinan importantes eventos para ambos tokens, vaya mierda.


----------



## juli (7 Jul 2018)

Ya anda el mismísimo Hobbit meneando Plasma en público. Esta vez a cuenta de Bankex.

Huele a que irán cayendo implementaciones en proyectos ethéreos a gogó. Palomitax...pero parece que en marcha, está y el Q3 será de Plasma.

Twitter


----------



## Polo_00 (8 Jul 2018)

Esto es muy muy interesante, a pesar de las caídas esto me parece muy importante, porque es la reina del secreto bancario y de la opacidad del capital, Suiza dice si a las criptos. 


Comienza una era: la bolsa de Suiza lanza su propia casa de cambio de criptomonedas | Business Insider España


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (8 Jul 2018)

Después de año y pico esperando mis Tezos, cagándome en todos..., ahora que los tengo,en vez de venderlos voy a hodlearlos..., la verdad es que le sigo viendo futuro


----------



## juli (8 Jul 2018)

Hey, que toca apretar los piños. Pelotazo o mascarada ...le queda menos de ná. 



Bernstein: No, Crypto Markets Aren't Like the Dot-Com Bubble - CoinDesk



Spoiler



*"Los analistas de Bernstein afirmaron en un informe publicado el viernes que el ecosistema de criptomonedas está desarrollando una alternativa a Wall Street.

El informe sostiene que la industria de las cadenas de bloques está estableciendo "redes financieras paralelas" que existen como alternativas a los sistemas actuales en funcionamiento en la actualidad. Y aunque estas nuevas plataformas todavía operan "al margen de la economía dominante", los autores de Bernstein dicen que "con el tamaño y la escala, seremos testigos del talento de la corriente principal y luego eventualmente el capital se desviará hacia" estas nuevas redes.

De hecho, el informe argumenta que lo que se está desarrollando es un "experimento de innovación basado en el mercado", pero que no está exento de problemas, como lo demuestra la prevalencia de estafas de venta simbólica, entre otras formas de fraude criptográfico específico.

Al mismo tiempo, los analistas de Bernstein sugieren que el mercado de cripto-activos -que es uno global que nunca cierra para los negocios- sirve como un "sistema de corrección natural", comparando ese estado de cosas favorablemente con la burbuja punto-com de la década de 2000 que jugó en intercambios regulados con tiempos de operación específicos.

Los analistas escribieron:

"Ver el panorama de recaudación de fondos como propenso a las estafas y con escepticismo regulatorio no lo reconoce como un experimento de innovación basado en el mercado para construir un nuevo sistema financiero. Y el mercado 24 * 7 actúa como un sistema de corrección natural para los malos actores a diferencia de la burbuja punto com donde los comentarios de los modelos de negocios débiles llegaron con un retraso. Los mercados de criptografía construyen y destruyen fortunas todos los días ". 

El informe también profundizó más en criptomonedas específicas, y señaló que Bitcoin en particular "no necesita más críticas".

Continuó, diciendo que "comenzar con bitcoin es el primer activo financiero global, digital, no estatal / no central controlado por entidad con precios basados ​​en el mercado 24 * 7. También facilita la transferencia global de dinero y la liquidación final en menos de un hora (a un costo entre 0.5-1%) que ningún banco o red internacional ofrece ".

Bernstein también citó el token ERC-20 de ethereum y su uso en la venta de tokens como "la aplicación asesina" para la red.

"Si bien, plagado de incertidumbres regulatorias en torno a la venta minorista de seguridad y proyectos fraudulentos, el movimiento de recaudación de fondos ha financiado muchos proyectos que están construyendo la capa de infraestructura central de la red crypto fintech", escribieron los autores. "*




Link a los pollos :

Bernstein Research


----------



## davitin (8 Jul 2018)

No comentais nada de la subidita de ayer.


----------



## juli (8 Jul 2018)

*@paketazo :*

Si te encaja en tiempos y esas cosas ( y sin saber si estás al tanto ya o no ) , te invitoa un vistazo a SelfKEY. Me da k la descarga ballenata de hace semana y pico no ha sido casual y - tas el inexcusable sablazo - han dejado éso petáo de semillitas. AHora mismo, acercándose ya a volúmenes "masticables" y sin embargo, en un +350% respecto al largo suelo antes del pump. Una zona delicadilla, pero en la que va a tener que enseñar cartas como proyecto, SÍ o SÍ.

Al hilo de apuntes como el de Bernstein linkado arriba , k lo k puede apuntar no es sólo lo k afirma, sino , veladamente, que los movimientos de Wall Street se han podido estar dando ya en este subsuelo/caramelito de carga de lo k llevamos de 2018...verás el sistema de "drenaje & legalización perfesto" que puede representar...y ojo, no sólo de Shitland como fuente, sino *como puente intermedio*.

Wallet rexulona a full compatible con hardware wallets, equipazo, marketplace para no dar un paso legal en falso...y ojo, marketplace de metales FISICOS para inicio de año. Ni Tethers ni poyas en vinagre..

Aclarar k las chapas son la garantía para ser agente activo en el ecosistema Selfkey y,por ende, su marketplace , desde distribuidores de todo tpo a escrows, etc - .y se supone k para k esas garantías ,intimiden a malos actores ( paralelismo respecto al sistema de sveras penalzaciones de ETH con Casper k comentó el Hobbit hace un par de meses) , los montantes no van a ser de rebajitas del Carrefour, precisamente. ( La lista de partners actual es ya numerosísima y no hay detonante más sólido que la envidia )

EN fin...el chaval , forráo, está absolutamente apasionado por su bebé y el planteamiento es realmente atractivo - a mí , con tanto vendeburras, me tiene trincáo - ...asínnn que, sin más...si te da por ahí, a ver ké te parece. Desde lueo, no me parece ninguna pérdida de tiempo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## silverwindow (8 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> No comentais nada de la subidita de ayer.



Eso no es subida ni es nah


----------



## Polo_00 (8 Jul 2018)

Bueno señores! preparados para la subidita de Reddcoin? en unas horas veremos a donde llega con la salida de REDD-ID.


----------



## davitin (8 Jul 2018)

Conoceis esta pagina?

Cryptocurrency Price Predictions, Forecasts Short-Term & Long-Term Price Predictions | MegaCryptoPrice.com

Dicen que tienen un algoritmo para pronosticar el precio de las altcoins, obviamente es un ejercicio de futurologia, pero para entretenerse esta bien.

Como ejemplo, iota la ponen a 34 euros en un año y a 191 en 5.


----------



## djun (8 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Conoceis esta pagina?
> 
> Cryptocurrency Price Predictions, Forecasts Short-Term & Long-Term Price Predictions | MegaCryptoPrice.com
> 
> ...



La página es interesante pero el algoritmo que usan creo que falla en algo. Han hecho predicciones de mas de 1.500 criptos con rentabilidades en la mayoría de los casos de mas de 10.000% en 5 años y sin embargo el 90% de dichas criptos habrán desaparecido. Su valor será cero.


----------



## davitin (8 Jul 2018)

djun dijo:


> La página es interesante pero el algoritmo que usan creo que falla en algo. Han hecho predicciones de mas de 1.500 criptos con rentabilidades en la mayoría de los casos de mas de 10.000% en 5 años y sin embargo el 90% de dichas criptos habrán desaparecido. Su valor será cero.



Yo no creo que el 90% de las criptos desaparezcan, pero obviamente un algoritmo no puede predecir eventos especiales del mercado, estafas, abandono del proyecto por parte de los desarrolladores, hackeos, etc.

Supongo que es un calculo estadistico, las predicciones que da serian hasta razonables si el mercado no estuviese tan manipulado.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (9 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Conoceis esta pagina?
> 
> Cryptocurrency Price Predictions, Forecasts Short-Term & Long-Term Price Predictions | MegaCryptoPrice.com
> 
> ...



Si lo que dice esa página sucediera de verdad más de uno se iba a retirar con lo que lleva :: no creo que vaya a suceder, de todos modos, son previsiones muy optimistas que ignoran cuando hay hackeos, FUD, etc.


----------



## djun (9 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Yo no creo que el 90% de las criptos desaparezcan, pero obviamente un algoritmo no puede predecir eventos especiales del mercado, estafas, abandono del proyecto por parte de los desarrolladores, hackeos, etc.
> 
> Supongo que es un calculo estadistico, las predicciones que da serian hasta razonables si el mercado no estuviese tan manipulado.



Las criptos que triunfen sí creo que tendrán revalorizaciones de x100 y x1.000. De eso no tengo ninguna duda.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (9 Jul 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Si lo que dice esa página sucediera de verdad más de uno se iba a retirar con lo que lleva :: no creo que vaya a suceder, de todos modos, son previsiones muy optimistas que ignoran cuando hay hackeos, FUD, etc.



Os desmonto la página en un click.

Tether Price Prediction $26.06 - USDT/USD Forecast - Future Tether (USDT) Price Predictions - MegaCryptoPrice.com

No hagáis caso de estas basuras.


----------



## uhnitas (9 Jul 2018)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Os desmonto la página en un click.
> 
> Tether Price Prediction $26.06 - USDT/USD Forecast - Future Tether (USDT) Price Predictions - MegaCryptoPrice.com
> 
> No hagáis caso de estas basuras.



Pues sí, con ese Tether esperado a 32, 54 y 145 dólares , adiós página.


----------



## Gurney (10 Jul 2018)

Bajonazo de todo en relación a BTC?
Vuelve la tiranía?


----------



## bubbler (10 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (10 Jul 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> *ETHLend*
> Tokenomy
> Bancor
> ....
> ...



Chorrada de órdago. ETHLend se utiliza para hacer préstamos entre personas sin intermediarios y ofreciendo criptomonedas embebidas en los smart contracts como colateral si la parte que pide el préstamo no paga. De paguitas no tiene nada.


----------



## bubbler (10 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (10 Jul 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> NWO judiada Soros Rockefeller Rothschild bla bla bla



Otro que se va al ignore. Para leer gilipolleces de estas me paso por el principal.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (10 Jul 2018)

Hackeo a Bancor, Joder, así no levantamos cabeza en la vida
Bancor detiene sus operaciones por hackeo de 23,5 millones de dólares en criptoactivos | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Divad (10 Jul 2018)

Buenas a todos burbujarras!!! Aprovechando las rebajas vengo a dejar un ejercicio de matemática simple y que cualquiera decida en que barco decide subirse: postureo o rentabilidad.







Para aumentar la rentabilidad está la opción de surfear y quienes quieran aprender tienen el canal de discord que ya han mencionado varios compañeros Discord Se recomienda la lectura de #bienvenida y #guia-criptolandia en surfeo #variado e #idex en especial éste último es donde más pelotazos se están dando.



Spoiler












Disfrutad cabrones! :Baile::Baile::Baile:

EDIT: He puesto dent como podría poner muchas otras mierdas baratas :XX:


----------



## davitin (10 Jul 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Buenas a todos burbujarras!!! Aprovechando las rebajas vengo a dejar un ejercicio de matemática simple y que cualquiera decida en que barco decide subirse: postureo o rentabilidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podrias explicar en que consiste lo de seguir las cuentas de las ballenas? como se interpreta eso?


----------



## Divad (10 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Podrias explicar en que consiste lo de seguir las cuentas de las ballenas? como se interpreta eso?



Citando las mencionadas en discord;



> para ver los movimientos en las exchanges:
> idex
> Ethereum Accounts, Address and Contracts
> kucoin
> ...



Si te pones a marujear las tx que entran y salen de cada exchange en especial las que más cantidad de chapas mueven... verás que cuando aumenta el volumen es porque se avecina una fiesta. En algunas exchanges te muestran cuantas chapas están en posiciones de venta y haciendo la diferencia a ojo sabrás cuantas chapas pueden ir a mercado (compras) para bajar el valor. En el caso de que suba el valor con los billones de chapas que llevan pueden bajarla tranquilamente y así ir atrapando a las gacelas que se queden dentro con su amado hold forzoso :XX:

La ballena que entre no tiene porque actuar en el momento, puede quedarse días sin hacer nada.

Antes de que dent entrase en binance, en kk se ventilaron 600M de chapas y fueron repuestos minutos después. Ahora mismo entre 2 cuentas de bnb hay 3B de chapas que se repartirían para manipular el par eth y btc. En kk hay unos 600M de chapas... 

En resumen; detectar una ballena entrando en una exchange te ayuda a ponerte a pescar un % mayor (90-99%) de la bajada que puede darse además de aprovechar el rebote. Detectarlos en idex y que te pille cerca de 0 para llevarte millones de chapas (30k€~) como ya se han llevado varios compañeros por una oferta de 50€... lo primero que se te pasa por la cabeza es que soy un flipado :XX: porque si no lo ves, no te lo crees :XX: y si lo vives ya te acabas preguntando que coño has estado haciendo todo este tiempo :XX: es respetable que no te guste la rave como ya dijiste en su día ya que la adicción a las cryptos por ganar pasta de forma absurda se multiplica  

Para poner ordenes judías pescando no requiere más de 3 minutos, si quieres surfear en corto requiere estar enganchado, si haces un surfeo medio (8-12h sin estar pendiente del ordenador) puedes dejar ordenes de salida antes del bot tocho.

Lo ideal sería tener unos bots monitorizando las tx pendientes de recibir en las exchanges para que cantasen las ballenas y así tener un margen de tiempo para vender la mierda de turno y poner ofertas. Pero desafortunadamente no hay programadores que se quieran ganar un sueldo y así facilitar que todos reventemos el juego cutre de cojones que nos han creado la judiada de siempre :XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Jul 2018)

¿Se acuerdan de bankera? Fue muy comentada aquí. Pues bien, ya tenemos imágenes de sus oficinas, desarrollar no sé si desarrollan algo, ¡pero se lo pasan pipa!

https://bankerajp.com/bankera-visit-firstday/


----------



## Divad (11 Jul 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Se acuerdan de bankera? Fue muy comentada aquí. Pues bien, ya tenemos imágenes de sus oficinas, desarrollar no sé si desarrollan algo, ¡pero se lo pasan pipa!
> 
> Bankera



Seguro que se pasan el día jugando y bebiendo, me he leído los dos días que lleva y vaya tela... :: se lleva el premio a la peor ico en la que he entrado ::

Sobre el robo de bancor
Bancor Urges Industry Players to Collaborate After $23.5 Million Hack

Si las cuentas de los usuarios no están comprometidas... qué cuenta ha sufrido el robo??? 


Spoiler



la cuenta que usan ellos mismos para traficar con las chapas



Qué ha podido pasar?

a) se roban ellos mismos como buenos judíos que son para pegarse una buena fiesta aprovechando que es verano..., bajan el valor de su mierda y así la dejan a un buen precio para comprar y esperar el rebote.
b) un "hacker" se hace amigo de un empleado de bancor con acceso a la cuenta... le pega el sablazo y nadie sabe quien es...
c) ???

Otra vez vuelven a robar a los desgraciados NPXS todo sea para justificar la bajada del valor o darle importancia a la mierda que por utilidad la tiene y bastante 8:

Todas las exchanges están forradas de pasta incluso usan las chapas para colocar los techos. Acaso alguien se creería que el amo del juego va a perder siempre pasta cuando se folla el juego como y cuando quiere? :XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Jul 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Seguro que se pasan el día jugando y bebiendo, me he leído los dos días que lleva y vaya tela... :: se lleva el premio a la peor ico en la que he entrado ::
> 
> Sobre el robo de bancor
> Bankera
> ...



Al lituano dueño del invento le acusan en bitcointalk de estafador, te puedes esperar cualquier cosa.

Viendo las oficinas me recuerda más a una ludoteca que una empresa con licencia bancaria que desarrolla blockchain... La verdad, ahí no tienen cara de cryptografos ni de banqueros.

Aquí la segunda parte para echarnos más risas:

https://bankerajp.com/bankera-visit-secondday/

Molan el futbolín, la librería de pega (se puede ver un libro con el símbolo de ethereum) las cajas de juegos de mesa y las tazas de spectrocoin y bankera.

Hey hey heyyyy

¿180 millones de dólares recaudados no les daban para comprar un mobiliario decente?


----------



## davitin (11 Jul 2018)

Ahora los de bankera dicen que habilitarán la opción de compra del token en spectrocoin este mes, pero solo la opción de compra, la opción de venta la habilitan en septiembre, según ellos....vamos, que los tokens que se compren ahí serán los que proporcione el equipo de bankera, vamos que van a soltar los tokens que no se vendieron en la ico...es como hacer otra ico encubierta hasta septiembre, esto si que me parece un cachondeo.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (11 Jul 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Al lituano dueño del invento le acusan en bitcointalk de estafador, te puedes esperar cualquier cosa.
> 
> Viendo las oficinas me recuerda más a una ludoteca que una empresa con licencia bancaria que desarrolla blockchain... La verdad, ahí no tienen cara de cryptografos ni de banqueros.
> 
> ...



y segun su WP despues de la primera ICO venia una segunda para un total de 1.000 millones de USD 

que ha comprado eso? un "banco" en Vanuatu que no tiene operaciones y no podria operar en ninguna parte del mundo civilizado....unas oficinas de alquiler con unas community manager.

Donde esta el equipo directivo? en un pais ropical sin tratado de extradicion? los desarrolladores? no existen ::

Le puse medio ETh a esa mierda, vendi de los primeros y le recuperé dos tercios.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (11 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Ahora los de bankera dicen que habilitarán la opción de compra del token en spectrocoin este mes, pero solo la opción de compra, la opción de venta la habilitan en septiembre, según ellos....vamos, que los tokens que se compren ahí serán los que proporcione el equipo de bankera, vamos que van a soltar los tokens que no se vendieron en la ico...es como hacer otra ico encubierta hasta septiembre, esto si que me parece un cachondeo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Yo también me metí en Bankera y de momento estoy decepcionado: falta de transparencia, tejemanejes sospechosos... de momento haré HODL y esperaré a ver que pasa.


----------



## silverwindow (11 Jul 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> y segun su WP despues de la primera ICO venia una segunda para un total de 1.000 millones de USD
> 
> que ha comprado eso? un "banco" en Vanuatu que no tiene operaciones y no podria operar en ninguna parte del mundo civilizado....unas oficinas de alquiler con unas community manager.
> 
> ...



Ya hubo polemica con el tema de las condiciones: "tu pasta es nuestra y no garantizamos nada"

Pinta mal.Pero de momento siguen.


----------



## juli (11 Jul 2018)

Joseph Lubin, de Ethereum: Nos estamos moviendo a la fase dos de la Blockchain ETH "este año"


Spoiler



*Joseph Lubin, de Ethereum: Nos estamos moviendo a la fase dos de la Blockchain ETH "este año"*

Noticias

Joseph Lubin, de Ethereum, dijo que con la "capa uno" fundamental en el ecosistema de Ethereum ya está establecida, y que el 2018 verá ramificar y madurar los sistemas de la "capa dos". El comentario de Lubin vino de su discurso en la conferencia de Rise en Hong Kong el martes 10 de julio.

Durante una mesa redonda con Erik Torenberg, de Village Global, y Melissa Guzy, de Arbor Ventures, el cofundador de la Fundación Ethereum, Lubin, dijo que ahora estamos pasando a la "segunda fase" de los sistemas blockchain, "donde veremos verdadera escalabilidad”:

"Nos estamos moviendo a un espacio donde el Ethereum puede servir como el sistema de confianza de la capa uno, y construyendo en Ethereum tendremos cientos de miles de transacciones en los sistemas de capa dos y veremos eso ramificado este año.”

En la visión de Lubin, una infraestructura elaborada de "capa dos" para el ecosistema blockchain preservaría la "capa uno", una "capa de confianza" subyacente asegurada por la descentralización radical de la blockchain central. A esta primera capa se añadirían nuevas tecnologías, con varios mecanismos dentro, fuera o dentro de la cadena que permitirían una mayor escalabilidad.

Panel de discusión con Joe Lubin, Erik Torenberg y Melissa Guzy en la conferencia Rise

Como ejemplo, Lubin mencionó Plasma, la solución de escalado en cadena de Ethereum, que fue introducida en agosto de 2017 por Vitalik Buterin y Joseph Poon, el creador de la propia solución de "capa dos" de Bitcoin, denominada Lightning Network.

El co-panelista de Lubin, Torenburg, estuvo de acuerdo con la sugerencia de que este año es de transición para el espacio blockchain, añadiendo que *"si el 2017 fue el año de la [oferta inicial de monedas] ICO, entonces el 2018 es para la construcción y entrega de productos.”*

Lubin también ofreció su visión más amplia de las implicaciones del espacio emergente, considerando que la blockchain ofrece un "mundo digital nativo" de interacción en contextos sin confianza que él cree que ahora están destinados a "ramificar virtualmente en todas las industrias.”

Describió la revolución blockchain como un alejamiento de los "contextos analógicos friccionales" hacia estas estructuras nativamente digitales, que ya están teniendo un impacto transformador en el futuro del "dinero, la identidad, la reputación y los certificados legales", entre otros campos.

A diferencia de la primera Internet, que empezó siendo "estrecha", añadió, la blockchain está comenzando con una oferta "muy amplia" para aplicaciones potenciales.

El panel continuó con una comparación de la regulación de las criptomonedas entre Estados Unidos y Asia, y todos los panelistas coincidieron en que el contexto estadounidense ha propuesto una "diferenciación más desarrollada" para regular las criptomonedas.

Lubin destacó la postura matizada adoptada por Bill Hinman, de la Comisión de Valores y Bolsa de Estados Unidos (SEC) quien, en palabras de Lubin, ha reconocido de manera crucial que, a diferencia de los valores, los tokens de utilidad para el consumidor pueden ofrecer "un modelo totalmente nuevo para la entrega de servicios y productos a los consumidores, un modelo de negocio en red mantenido unido por tokens [digitales].”

Lubin agregó que, debido a que la "asimetría de información" y el potencial de fraude pueden ser exacerbados por el contexto global de las ICO, “necesitamos reguladores que nos ayuden a limpiar la industria.” Sin embargo, dijo que las iniciativas de autorregulación también serían cruciales para la salud del espacio.

Todos los panelistas estuvieron de acuerdo en que la regulación criptoespecífica es necesaria más pronto que tarde, para evitar retrocesos conservadores de los gobiernos, como los observados en 2017-18 en China, Japón y Corea del Sur.



La nueva Directiva de la UE establece normas de transparencia más estrictas para las monedas digitales



Spoiler



*La nueva Directiva de la UE establece normas de transparencia más estrictas para las monedas digitales
*
Noticias

La Quinta Directiva de la UE contra el blanqueo de capitales entró en vigor ayer, 9 de julio, Cointelegraph auf Deutsch reporta el 10 de julio. Las medidas de la directiva establecerán un nuevo marco jurídico para que los organismos europeos de control financiero regulen las monedas digitales con el fin de protegerlas contra el blanqueo de capitales y la financiación del terrorismo.

Como la Comisión de la UE escribió en un comunicado de prensa adjunto que las nuevas normas establecen requisitos de transparencia más estrictos dirigidos al uso de "pagos anónimos a través de tarjetas prepagadas" y "plataformas virtuales de intercambio de divisas" a efectos de blanqueo de capitales o financiación del terrorismo. La Comisión Europea escribe:

"La 5ª Directiva contra el blanqueo de capitales también aumenta la cooperación y el intercambio de información entre organizaciones contra el blanqueo de capitales (ALD) y supervisores prudenciales, incluido el Banco Central Europeo".

La Comisión considera que, para garantizar una protección adecuada contra la posible utilización ilícita de monedas digitales, las autoridades competentes deberían poder observar cómo se utilizan:

"A los efectos de la lucha contra el lavado de dinero y el financiamiento del terrorismo (ALD/CFT), las autoridades competentes deben poder, a través de las entidades obligadas, monitorear el uso de monedas virtuales".

Para que los reguladores puedan supervisar eficazmente las monedas virtuales, la Comisión afirma que los reguladores deberían poder asociar las direcciones de las monedas con los propietarios, y deberían constituir un mecanismo de autoinformación:

"Para combatir los riesgos relacionados con el anonimato, las Unidades de Inteligencia Financiera (UIF) nacionales deben poder obtener información que les permita asociar direcciones de moneda virtual a la identidad del propietario de la moneda virtual. Además, debería evaluarse más a fondo la posibilidad de permitir que los usuarios se autodeclaren ante las autoridades designadas de forma voluntaria".

Sin embargo, las denominadas "monedas locales", que se utilizan sólo de forma muy limitada (por ejemplo, dentro de una ciudad o región) o sólo por un pequeño número de usuarios, quedarán excluidas de la consideración de monedas virtuales en virtud de la nueva Directiva. La Comisión de la UE ha presentado un resumen de la nueva Directiva en una ficha informativa publicada por separado .

*Con el ascenso de la nueva Directiva, los Estados miembros disponen ahora de 18 meses para adoptar la nueva legislación en sus propias legislaciones nacionales*. El bloque de 28 miembros acordó los términos de la nueva Directiva en abril de este año.


----------



## davitin (11 Jul 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Ya hubo polemica con el tema de las condiciones: "tu pasta es nuestra y no garantizamos nada"
> 
> Pinta mal.Pero de momento siguen.



Hombre, eso es asi con todas las icos...o es que hay alguna en la que te garanticen la devolucion de la pasta?

Tampoco nos pasemos.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (11 Jul 2018)

Dicen en Banker tokens purchase will be live at SpectroCoin next week que a partir de este 18 de julio :: se pueden comprar tokens de Bankera en su exchange (SpectroCoin), pero sólo comprar, no vender :::: A finales de septiembre ya se debería poder hacer todo. Supongo que en una semana habrá pump y en 2 meses dump.

Ah, y también hablan de dar valor fundamental, etc. Pero eso tengo que verlo.


----------



## juli (11 Jul 2018)

Esto no es Bankera , maifrén. . :

De estas chicuelinas hablaba cuando comparaba la versatilidad entre BTC y la fotocopia de Lee. Recordemos ahora la boleta a la brava a Litepay a fines de Marzo, su intentona inmediatamente posterior con ABRA ( Abril ) , lo que destacábamos su obsesión monotemática por un paso a fiat...y ahora vemos en qué andaba en MAYO. ( por cierto, poco hay que presumir para creer que las condiciones de este trato están cerradas desde entonces ...porque, por encima de un 10% es entrar en un consejo de administración y antes de decir "esta boca's mía", soltarse directamente la poya encima de la mesa, no ? :fiufiu: )


Litecoin Foundation Acquires 9.9% of Bank in Payments Partnership - CoinDesk
*
Litecoin Foundation adquiere el 9.9% de Bank in Payments Partnership*



Litecoin Foundation, la organización sin fines de lucro que respalda la criptomoneda popular, ha adquirido una participación cercana al 10 por ciento en un banco alemán.

El acuerdo surge como resultado de un acuerdo con TokenPay, una firma de pagos cripto-a-fiduciarios, según un anuncio el martes.

TokenPay ahora ha pasado la propiedad del 9.9 por ciento del capital de WEG Bank AG a Litecoin Foundation a cambio de la asistencia técnica de este último para avanzar en los planes del banco para ofrecer soluciones de pago de criptomonedas a los clientes y trabajar con TokenPay en sus diversos proyectos de blockchain.

Charlie Lee, director general de Litecoin Foundation, dijo en el comunicado:

"Tengo muchas ganas de integrar Litecoin con WEG Bank AG y todos los diversos servicios que tiene para ofrecer, para que sea más simple para cualquiera que compre y use Litecoin". 

*TokenPay compró la participación en WEG Bank por un monto no revelado en mayo, y dijo en el comunicado que también acaba de adquirir un 9.9 por ciento adicional*. La firma eventualmente planea ejercer su opción de comprar las acciones restantes del banco si es aprobado por los reguladores alemanes, dijo.

Según un anuncio de TokenPay en mayo, los fondos para la adquisición se derivaron de una venta simbólica realizada en diciembre de 2017.

Lanzado en 2015, TokenPay construyó su propio protocolo blockchain y token nativo TPAY en un esfuerzo por facilitar las transacciones escalables de cifrado a crédito.

WEG Bank se centra específicamente en ofrecer servicios financieros a clientes inmobiliarios. El fundador y director ejecutivo del banco, Matthias von Hauff, dijo que el acuerdo inicialmente no se esperaba de una institución "muy conservadora" como él mismo, y que surgió después de pensar mucho en el futuro de la criptomoneda.

Von Hauff explicó:

"*Hemos examinado a fondo y diligentemente las perspectivas de un futuro común, y nos convencimos de que el futuro de la banca hará inevitable la adopción de métodos de pago modernos*".


----------



## davitin (11 Jul 2018)

La cotizacion esta parada como un clavo desde ayer.


----------



## juli (11 Jul 2018)

Alibaba to invest in Smartrac to increase brand protection | Technology | Manufacturing Global

*Tecnología IoT
Alibaba invertirá en Smartrac para aumentar la protección de la marca*


Smartrac Technology Group ha anunciado que Alibaba Group invertirá en la empresa con el objetivo de garantizar el compromiso de ambas compañías para reforzar las estrategias de protección de marca.

Como resultado de este acuerdo, el presidente de Alibaba Group, Michael Evans, se unirá al Consejo de Supervisión de Smartrac.

"En Alibaba, estamos continuamente innovando y colaborando para proporcionar soluciones líderes en el mercado y los más altos niveles de protección de marca para nuestros clientes", dijo Evans en un comunicado de prensa.

"Estamos encantados de apoyar a Smartrac y, juntos, proporcionar a las marcas soluciones innovadoras de autenticación de productos a escala".

*Smartrac ha creado un gran conjunto de soluciones basadas en RFID que ayudan a la plataforma de la compañía de Internet de las cosas (IoT), Smart Cosmos*.

Las soluciones IoT de la compañía utilizan fabricantes de productos de marca que crearán e insertarán una identidad digital única en cada producto individual al crear los productos a escala.

Christian Uhl, CEO y Presidente del Consejo de Administración de Smartrac Technology Group declaró: "Nos sentimos honrados por la confianza de Alibaba en que nuestra experiencia tecnológica proporcionará a las marcas y consumidores las mejores soluciones de autenticación de productos y experiencia del cliente en su clase".

Smartrac también ha confirmado que la identidad del producto solo puede ser emitida por la marca y no puede ser copiada, robada o perdida.

Esto asegura que la compañía ofrecerá control total y visibilidad de cada producto genuino a lo largo de su vida útil. Permite a los propietarios de marcas entregar fácilmente contenido exclusivo y dinámico a sus consumidores para ayudar a aumentar el compromiso, la lealtad y la satisfacción del cliente.

Smartrac es uno de los principales proveedores de productos de RFID y soluciones de IoT que ofrece tanto ofertas preparadas como personalizadas. La compañía asegura que sus productos son inteligentes y da prioridad a las empresas para identificar, autenticar, rastrear y complementar productos y soluciones.


Spoiler



( Press archiv reader - SMARTRAC N.V. ) "*Smartrac lanza dLoc: una solución innovadora de autenticación de documentos que aprovecha Blockchain*

Amsterdam (Países Bajos), 21 de noviembre de 2016: en la próxima feria comercial Trustech en Cannes, RFID y el líder de IoT Smartrac lanzan una solución integrada de verificación y autenticación de documentos.* Esta solución revolucionaria se basa en la plataforma de habilitación de IoT de la compañía Smart Cosmos, sus transpondedores NFC y la tecnología blockchain innovadora y altamente segura proporcionada por su socio Factom.*"


 *( Socio y usuario de la Blockchain de FACTOM desde hace casi 2 años )*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*OJO !!! Edito, porque éstos podrían haber dejado la blockchain de FACTOM.*

[Factomize] DChapman - Yesterday at 8:18 PM
Factom secures dLoc which was acquired by Linxens Press archiv reader - SMARTRAC N.V. -- Once it was acquired, any mention of Factom and blockchain disappeared from the Smartrac website. I do not believe Smartrac uses Factom anymore.
Press archiv reader - SMARTRAC N.V.
RFID and IoT pacesetter SMARTRAC today announced that it has completed the divesture of its Secure ID & Transactions Business Division to the Linxens Group. Terms of the …
Quintilian - Yesterday at 8:39 PM
Factom also secured Smart Cosmos previously; the question is if they stopped doing that when they sold off dLoc.
(I'm basing that claim on their press release which stated that).


----------



## juli (12 Jul 2018)

Quieren pillar todo el chiringuito.

Litecoin Announcement

Googliano/vagos :

*TokenPay y Litecoin Foundation anuncian una amplia asociación criptográfica estratégica*

"Lucerna, Suiza - 10 de julio de 2018

Recientemente, TokenPay Swiss AG anunció su asociación con WEG Bank en Alemania. Bajo los términos del acuerdo previamente anunciado, TokenPay adquirió el 9.9% del banco junto con opciones para comprar aproximadamente el 90% del total del banco, en espera de la aprobación regulatoria habitual.

Hoy, esta participación del 9.9% en WEGBank se negoció adicionalmente en beneficio de Litecoin Foundation a cambio de un amplio y completo acuerdo de servicio de mercadotecnia y tecnología para beneficiar a TokenPay y su criptomoneda y operaciones comerciales relacionadas. Como resultado de esta asociación, TokenPay y Litecoin se combinan como una fuerza líder en la creación y entrega al mercado de soluciones criptográficas modernas FinTech impulsadas por el consumidor.

Específicamente, TokenPay se beneficiará directamente de las capacidades de mecanización de blockchain de alto nivel de Litecoin. *La asociación se centrará en varias áreas clave que los analistas han identificado como fundamentales para el éxito de la empresa*. Esto incluye, entre otros, *la criptomoneda TPAY y su blockchain vital, el intercambio descentralizado eFin (DEX) y la moneda EFIN, la gestión de activos TokenSuisse y los productos financieros estructurados, la plataforma WEG Bank FinTech incluidas las tarjetas de débito de consumo y el TokenPay Multisignature Transaction Engine diseñado para procesar pagos rápidos y seguros de cripto comercio electrónico para comerciantes*.

Además, al mismo tiempo, TokenPay ha adquirido un 9.9% adicional de WEG Bank. Es esencial comprender que bajo la ley bancaria alemana ninguna entidad puede poseer más de 9.9% de un banco sin aprobación regulatoria. Una vez otorgada la aprobación, *TokenPay planea ejercer sus opciones para adquirir las acciones restantes de WEG Bank que tiene derecho de compra.*

Con la adición destacada de Litecoin como un socio estratégico de mercadotecnia, cadena de bloques y logística en WEG Bank y su asociación de larga data con Verge Currency, TokenPay anticipa conservadoramente agregar varios cientos de miles de clientes a su plataforma de soluciones de tarjetas de débito en el corto plazo. En consecuencia, la experiencia técnica proporcionada por Litecoin será un gran beneficio para el establecimiento de pautas y estándares de automatización integrales empleados por el banco, ya que explora nuevas oportunidades de mercado. "


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Jul 2018)

nuevo artículo sobre ardor en la web de Nasdaq

https://m.nasdaq.com/article/ardor-...the-way-of-blockchains-mass-adoption-cm989927

no tengo ni idea de quién está detrás de todo esto para que salga en Nasdaq


----------



## coque42 (12 Jul 2018)

Que bien hice en salirme a tiempo, estamos en la fase de distribución.


----------



## juli (12 Jul 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Que bien hice en salirme a tiempo, estamos en la fase de distribución.



Expláyate un poco, hombre... 

_________________________________________

5 Blockchain Projects That Are Increasing Our Freedom - Invest In Blockchain


----------



## juli (12 Jul 2018)

Esto es muy dificil de interpretar,pero acojona lo suyo...así que se agradecen comentarios bien fundados:

Bear Market


----------



## jijito (13 Jul 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Que bien hice en salirme a tiempo, estamos en la fase de distribución.



Si, saliste y entraras en los momentos optimos. Claro, claro.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Jul 2018)

No es tan facil saber si es distribucion o no.

Ademas esto pega unos pepinazos para abajo muy rapido, pero tambien para arriba que te puedes quedar con cara de gilipollas si se te escapa el tren.

Te levantas un dia y esta a 8000 porque "nosequien" ha comrpado btc

En todo caso sobre les 6000- 6500 parece un suelo razonable para entrar, es lo que cuesta minar 1 btc energeticamente.


----------



## paketazo (13 Jul 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> Que bien hice en salirme a tiempo, estamos en la fase de distribución.



La fase de distribución comenzó con BTC a 10K 12K...estiraron la goma rápidamente hasta 20K y siguieron distribuyendo arropados con los futuros recién estrenados.

Las fases de distribución en activos con mucha oferta/demanda, son largas, al igual que las de acumulación. Si se tratase de un activo mediocre, estas fases serían rápidas con constantes pump&dump que tenderían hacia 0 a largo plazo.

Aquí, de momento, dudo que ningún holder de largo plazo pueda decir que esto es bajista, independientemente de medias móviles & Cia.

Pensad un momento, ¿Cuántos de vosotros habéis soltado el lastre?...a parte de ti.

Pocos o muy pocos, y los de largo plazo, quizá ni el 10% se han salido, si acaso han soltado una pequeña parte para sentirse más arropados y tratar de reentrar más abajo.

Quienes mueven el mercado lo hacen de manera eficiente, y no dando palos de ciego como nosotros, que cambiamos de token 100 veces en un año.

Saben que para que los holders de largo plazo, que son quienes controlan el mayor % de las buenas coins, suelten algo de su carga, hay que presentarles unas perspectivas de ganancias nulas o negativas, de este modo, se abandonará el barco.

Os lo he repetido muchas veces...las grandes direcciones de BTC, LTC, Dash, ETH, BCH...no se mueven, incluso se incrementan.

Los masternodos de Dash, no bajan ni a la de 3, si no que se mantienen o suben, y esto es evidente, y un simple reflejo del resto de coins con respaldo en holders o manos fuertes.

Ahora mismo, los volúmenes que se mueve y tanto nos llama la atención en coinmarketcap, son ridículos, ya que son movimientos entre exchangers o simples trades entre pares de tokens para intentar rascar algo de calderilla...el volumen real, el de uso en la economía, lo desconocemos, y eses sí, sería algo relevante.

Para que lo entendáis, yo puedo mandar 1000BTC para realizar una inversión a otra persona, y este volumen, que es real en la economía BTC, no queda reflejado, ya que solo se refleja el volumen de exchangers, que es un 90% especulativo-

BTC&Cia. sobre todo los tokens orientados a ser "dinero", tienen que desprenderse de los exchangers especulativos, y dirigirse a un uso real...eso llevará tiempo, pero me estoy quedando perplejo de lo rápido y bien que se está haciendo. Los equipos serios están trabajando de un modo muy inteligente, y sin hacer demasiado ruido-

Pero regresando al tema...¿distribución?...es muy osado decir eso, refiriéndose a cientos de tokens...no digo que no sea así, pero yo no lo firmaría...es más, creo que desde que BTC perdió los 8K, hay un lateral lento a la baja acumulativo...fase de tedioso aburrimiento que precede a bruscos movimientos...puede durar 3 meses o 3 años, depende de lo que se tarde en acumular.


Lo bueno, es que los tokens "interesantes¨, van ganando fundamentales mediante nuevas aplicaciones, usos, comunidades, actualizaciones...y esto puede dar un vuelco en cualquier momento.


El mercado buscará el equilibrio, y en ello estamos.


Un saludo.


----------



## orbeo (13 Jul 2018)

Yo no he vendido nada.

Gloria o caca.


----------



## michinato (13 Jul 2018)

juli dijo:


> La nueva Directiva de la UE establece normas de transparencia más estrictas para las monedas digitales
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esta es la noticia más importante que se ha publicado en los últimos meses.

Os pego el enlace directo a la nueva directiva Europea:

L_2018156EN.01004301.xml

Lo que hace esta directiva es modificar las anteriores ya existentes acerca de lucha contra el lavado de dinero y el terrorismo. (La directiva anterior es: EUR-Lex - 32015L0849 - EN - EUR-Lex)



Lo más relevante para los interesados en las criptomonedas es el artículo 65, de donde sacamos el siguiente texto:

_"The first report, to be published by 11 January 2022, shall be accompanied, if necessary, by appropriate legislative proposals, including, where appropriate, with respect to virtual currencies, empowerments to set-up and maintain a central database registering users’ identities and wallet addresses accessible to FIUs, as well as self-declaration forms for the use of virtual currency users, and to improve cooperation between Asset Recovery Offices of the Member States and a risk-based application of the measures referred to in point (b) of Article 20."_

Es decir, antes del 11 de enero de 2022 tendrá que haber propuestas legislativas respecto a las monedas virtuales (criptomonedas), propuestas para habilitar la existencia de una base de datos central con usuarios y sus direcciones de wallets y para esa fecha también tendrán que haberse definido formularios de autodeclaración para los usuarios de las criptomonedas.

:8::8::8::8::8:


El límite para implementar esto es enero de 2022, pero no creo que esperen tanto, pueden adelantarse varios años. Por ejemplo la definición del artículo 65 tenían de plazo para hacerla el 26 de junio de 2019, y la han hecho en julio de 2018. 

El resto de artículos relativos a criptomonedas lo que hacen es obligar a los exchanges a registrarse y a dar toda la información solicitada por los estados. Esto no deja de ser una mierda pero era esperable desde hace tiempo, lo del artículo 65 directamente parece sacado de 1984 de G. Orwell.




Eso los artículos relativos a criptomonedas, pero hay otros muchos relativos la información acerca otro tipo de bienes que son igualmente escalofriantes.

En algunos casos, incluso reconocen que dar toda esta información puede ocasionar a los usuarios riesgos de secuestro, chantaje, extorsión, acoso, fraude, violencia e intimidación, pero les da igual. También está escrito que se puede de excluir de estas obligaciones de información por vía legal a aquellos elegidos que ellos consideren. 

No van a dejar ni un atisbo de disidencia ni que nadie se escape del sistema. Ni con criptos, ni con otros tipos de patrimonio. 


Cualquier persona en una situación de acercarse a las élites y amenazar el estatus del sistema va a ser atada muy en corto (ya sea por tener una posición relevante en empresas, por ser una figura política, por tener un patrimonio considerable, etc.).

Somos esclavos y no se molestan en disimularlo.


Este control va a seguir creciendo de la mano de legislación contra el lavado de dinero y el terrorismo, y no dudéis de que si necesitan nuevos escándalos con casos de lavado de dinero y nuevos actos se terrorismo que estremezcan a la población para implementar normas más restrictivas, esos actos sucederán. 





Volviendo al tema cripto, hay algunas pequeñas esperanzas:

Al incluir las criptos en esta última versión de la normativa han reconocido que son una amenaza. 

Sin embargo, da la impresión de que de momento no se atreven a prohibirlas porque ven el potencial enorme que tienen tanto a nivel tecnológico como a nivel económico. 

Prohibirlas sería quedarse fuera de un juego que puede cambiar el mundo y darles mucho dinero si lo controlan. Parece que quieren quieren que existan pero limitando su rol y estando totalmente bajo su supervisión. 

El que solo quiera enrriquecerse con esto parece que de momento va a poder seguir haciéndolo, el que esté en las criptomonedas para intentar ser un poco más libre va a tener que currárselo.

Son muy burocráticos. Necesitan legislación que implemente sus directivas y probablemente no haya uniformidad en los diferentes países dejando resquicios de los que aprovecharse.

Tecnológicamente, de momento vamos por delante de ellos. Si la adopción, la implementación de la privacidad y los exchanges descentralizados evolucionan rápidamente será más fácil escapar a su control, pero si nos estancamos en el futuro será más difícil remontar el vuelo.


Ánimo a todos, esto no está perdido, ni mucho menos.


----------



## Claudius (13 Jul 2018)

El club santurtziarra será pionero en ofrecer el pago con criptomoneda en las próximas fiestas del Carmen

Santurtziko jaiak: La txosna de la 'Sotera' se apunta a las monedas virtuales | El Correo

Aupa!
Seguro que @Juli sale con su gabarra pivx-iana


----------



## silverwindow (13 Jul 2018)

Sinceramente, veo dificil escapar a su control si se ponen en ello.
Ahora todavia estamos en fase de jungal salvaje, pero esta claro que quieren controlar y lo haran.

Habra batalla sin duda, pero ellos hacen las leyes.Yo lo veo complicado escapar al control, pero bueno, supongo que siempre ahbra una parte libre, aunque sea pequeña, igual que ahora hay mercadillo negro.


----------



## juli (13 Jul 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> El club santurtziarra será pionero en ofrecer el pago con criptomoneda en las próximas fiestas del Carmen
> 
> Santurtziko jaiak: La txosna de la 'Sotera' se apunta a las monedas virtuales | El Correo
> 
> ...



JEJEJE...los santurtziarras son Purples de 2a dvisión ...La auténtica Morada ( trainera, no gabarra ) es la mítica Libia de San Pedro.  ( Cada pueblo tiene su color...aunque alguno se repite ).



Spoiler



Por cierto y ya en fechas estivales...por si a alguien se le ocurre este año conocer Ñoñosti ( San Sebastián ) , le sugiero que se acerque uno de los 2 primeros findes de Septiembre, con las 2 tandas de las regatas de La Concha , el mundial extraoficial de remo en banco fijo , con 200.000 personas rodeando la bahía en un espectáculo ÚNICO, de verdad. Eso y el juergón posterior probablemente hagan de esas fechas las mejores para conocer la ciudad...recién "vaciada" ( hoy ya menos, pues siempre hay visitantes ) de los guiris veraniegos. 






















---------- Post added 13-jul-2018 at 12:22 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> Sinceramente, veo dificil escapar a su control si se ponen en ello.
> Ahora todavia estamos en fase de jungal salvaje, pero esta claro que quieren controlar y lo haran.
> 
> Habra batalla sin duda, pero ellos hacen las leyes.Yo lo veo complicado escapar al control, pero bueno, supongo que siempre ahbra una parte libre, aunque sea pequeña, igual que ahora hay mercadillo negro.



El país de residencia es de libre elección . Hay que cumplir siempre con estos chicos, nada de fraudes, OK...pero el tiempo que te afecte su jurisdicción fiscal, por supuestón. AL final de cada año fiscal, con todo en orden , es momento de ojear cómo anda tu soberanía económica...qué recibes a cambio de lo que das...y si te parece consideración suficiente. La plebe cumple siempre...la contraparte...pues cada cual que juzgue...

Informarse nunca está de más. Aquí hay innumerables recursos LEGALES.

SelfKey Self-Sovereign Identity for more Freedom and Privacy


----------



## davitin (13 Jul 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo no he vendido nada.
> 
> Gloria o caca.



Yo tampoco he vendido nada...ayer hice recuento del valor en dolares de lo que tengo y joder...menuda puta mierda, comparado al valor que tenia a finales del año pasado, es deprimente...pero vender tampoco voy a vender nada, asi se quede años ahi.


----------



## paketazo (13 Jul 2018)

La new aportada comentada por *Michinato* es el reflejo de la impotencia estatal y de sus secuaces "banca privada", ante la posibilidad real de perder una porción del pastel, que ahora controlan al 100% o casi.

La emisión de fiat, es el mayor timo de la historia de las civilizaciones...la idea, no es mala, de hecho empezó bien antaño, pero hoy en día es el mayor método de opresión y esclavitud que jamás ha existido...muy superior a las armas.

Emitir fiat/deuda sin contraparte de valor de ningún tipo, es como si a cualquiera de nosotros nos dan una impresora y nos dicen:

¡toma con esto puedes hacer el dinero que quieras y lo han de aceptar por cojones todos, pero solo tu puedes imprimir!

Cualquier empresario pequeño o mediano de este país, entiende que el estado es una garrapata insoportable, que parasita al huésped hasta desangrarlo mientras engorda hasta reventar sin producir u ofrecer nada a cambio.

¿quieren regular las cryptos?

No os dejéis engañar, lo que quieren es teneros agarrados por los huevos, que les deis vuestras direcciones, las asociéis a un nombre, y luego, os exigirán depositar las claves privadas en una entidad segura gestionada por ellos...o mejor aun os dirán que crearán un exchanger nacional para proteger vuestros intereses y que las coins han de ser enviadas allí. 

¿Sabéis lo que les debemos proponer...?

Pues les debemos proponer que se metan su cochino fiat por dónde les quepa, sé que ganarán la batalla dada la magna ignorancia de este país en materia económica, pero tengo la esperanza de que en otros lugares hagan piña y demuestren por que y para qué existe este tipo de activos...luego iremos al rebufo de ellos como siempre.

Espero, deseo y ruego que países sin tanta doble moral, den cobijo a la cordura, y sobre todo, libertad de elección a sus ciudadanos...aquí, y ahora, nosotros somos unos patéticos títeres al servicio de una maquinaria absurda, obsoleta, y sobre todo mal gestionada, y que está, les guste o no a los que mandan, condena a desaparecer.

¿Quieren controlarnos?...pues que nos metan en campos de concentración y obtengan nuestras claves privadas con torturas y crímenes legales, como están obrando hasta la fecha con nuestras libertades básicas.

Un saludo, y tratad de reconocer al amigo y al enemigo, es el primer paso para avanzar en la dirección correcta.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Jul 2018)

Cambiar la soberania fiscal no es facil ni rapido.
Desdeluego no es "empadronarse" y listo...Montoro hara lo imposible por cazarte ,hay q residir un porron de tiempo fuera,demostar que ya no vives en españa,facturas,recibos,trabajo,viajes..

Si,hay que informarse.


----------



## juli (13 Jul 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Cambiar la soberania fiscal no es facil ni rapido.
> Desdeluego no es "empadronarse" y listo...Montoro hara lo imposible por cazarte ,hay q residir un porron de tiempo fuera,demostar que ya no vives en españa,facturas,recibos,trabajo,viajes..
> 
> Si,hay que informarse.



Supongo que te refieres a la residencia fiscal( La Soberanía fiscal , entiendo que es la optimización de tu ejercicio obligatorio en tanto que debes ser contribuyente, escenario que puede dar numerosas opciones de residencia fiscal perfectamente legales ) 

Montoro es legalmente acreedor de cada contribuyente cañí en los términos , en principio, que indique el ordenamiento tributario ajpañó. Y esos contribuyentes son personas físicas o jurídicas de un perfil muy concreto...que mañana, y con perfecto arreglo a derecho, puede ser otro bien distinto..

Pero vamos, que parece que sí, que hace falta informarse. El resto, hablar por hablar y un debate interminable que ya hemos iniciado decenas de veces.


----------



## plus ultra (13 Jul 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Cambiar la soberania fiscal no es facil ni rapido.
> Desdeluego no es "empadronarse" y listo...Montoro hara lo imposible por cazarte ,hay q residir un porron de tiempo fuera,demostar que ya no vives en españa,facturas,recibos,trabajo,viajes..
> 
> Si,hay que informarse.



Montoro dudo que pueda hacer nada ya, quien lo hace ahora es MONTERO,	María Jesús Montero Cuadrado, ministra de economia. 

Como os veo con temas hacienda y tal un poco de off topic (o no).

Hace unos dias me he comprado un bien,5 cifras mientras hablamos y ambos acordamos el pago la otra parte me comenta sobre BTC que en cuanto le pague lo mete ahi nada de miedo a hacienda si no por precaución ante lo que pueda pasar inestabilidad económica e inestabilidad conyugal... :XX: una persona creáis o no de 55 años con imagen de no saber utilizar bien un smartphone.

En otra ocasión esta semana en una celebración sale el tema de las criptos somos como 10,3 no habían oido hablar del tema lo mas mínimo,del resto 3 habían oído algo pero ni fu ni fa,2 estábamos dentro y los otros 2 estaban bastante interesados en entrar,estos 2 últimos los mas "influyentes" económicamente del grupo,un abogado (cierto prestigio) y un director de sucursal de un conocido banco,ambos bastante decididos pero que no lo habían hecho por falta de info sobre seguridad,les comente sobre ledger nano s y me consta que varias unidades ya están en camino.

Yo mas de una vez lo he dicho voy para largo no suelo soltar prácticamente nada dudo de que bajemos de 5k ya hemos visto que los 6k son bastante estables.

Podría decirse que en diciembre entro el famoso limpiabotas de rockefeller o quien sea que ese señor le estuviera limpiando las botas que mira que hay versiones,lo cierto es que analizando grupos y foros también es verdad que el 90% de los limpiabotas ya se han marchado y ahora quien parece que esta entrando aunque sea a cuenta gotas son personas algo mas estables tanto laboral como financieramente. 

Hoy en dia tengo claro que los que están saliendo lo hacen para intentar entrar mas abajo,ese efecto creo que es el único que nos puede llevar a los 5k pero ojo :8: en cualquier momento llegara el punto en que muchas manos gordas tendrán ahí sus entradas y podría producirse un efecto pump o bola de nieve de entrada que mande esto a 8,9 o 10k después de esto se produciría el FOMO, entrada por miedo de quedarse fuera momento en que mucho "listo" puede quedarse :: por su extraordinaria vision de "salirse a tiempo",luego vendrán llorando que si esto es una estafa o avisándonos a los demás que solo somo pobres incautos de que si tulipanes y cosas raras.

Creo que a nivel ALT o chicharritos estamos en unos precios bastante interesante para hacer alguna entrada,me voy a echar un ojo por los suburbios del CMC a ver si pesco algo interesante.


----------



## davitin (13 Jul 2018)

Yo lo que espero es que, cuando se produzca la subida de btc, arrastre al resto y la peña meta a saco en las alts tambien...vamos, que no sea el tipico escenario donde solo meten a btc y solo sube btc.


----------



## juli (14 Jul 2018)

OMiseGo , que ve cómo algunos tokens de la cascada de ETH empiezan a implementar ya Plasma en sus desarrollos - casi "apropiándose" de un muñequito que creían practicamente en propiedad - acelera en su sprint final, que debería dejar el sistema este trimestre a falta de simples flecos.

Más allá de sus desarrollos puntuales en Plasma o en su wallet sdk,, exponen en el informe mensual colaboraciones para formar gente en Standford, etc...pero lo que más llama la atención son la cantidad de charletas y "expansión de la fe " en unis asiáticas, viveros de startups, , etc ...que llevan meneando sobre todo este último año. La verdad es que tras el gota a gota, recapitulando ahora se ve que con Plasma operativo el empujón a OMG a nivel de desarrolladores , empresas,centros formativos y otras hierbas puede ser de un fuelle exponencial. 


En fin dejo link ya en googliano ( para quien OMG - Exchange descentralizado de ETH y proyecto paradigmático de la ETH movie - le pille de refilón, es de lo más ilustrativo ): 

Google Translate

-----------------------------------------------------

Por otro lado, se desliza que varios tokens de la cascada ( BAT, ZRX ) están siendo chequeados en CoinBase , junto con Cardano , ZCash ó Stelar . EN la cotización ya se nota claramente hoy. 

En fin...el detonante que gire la tendencia de todo este 2018 puede estar perfectamente llegando...si es que no lo estamos viendo ya tras el mínimo del pasado fin de mes ( Plasma es copnversa habitual desde las más significativas voces de EThereum , hace un par de días trascendía la entrada de LTC en un banco alemán, por ejemplo ...ahora EC20 y otras chapas con visos de entrar en Coinbase...y ya es una sucesión de cosas tras las que, más allá de wishfullthinkings memos, podemos tener perefectamente un PLOFFF en cualquier momento ).

Palomitax, pues.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2018 at 02:47 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> nuevo artículo sobre ardor en la web de Nasdaq
> 
> https://m.nasdaq.com/article/ardor-...the-way-of-blockchains-mass-adoption-cm989927
> 
> no tengo ni idea de quién está detrás de todo esto para que salga en Nasdaq



SI no entendí mal, Ignis era una especie de "Child chain" standard para usuarios de Ardor que no quieran correr con los gastos que acarrea la creación de una propia .

1- Es correcto ?
2- Qué le pasa ? Ves algún problema insalvable en una evolución futura aseadita para Ignis ? 


Merci.


----------



## davitin (14 Jul 2018)

Bankera subiendo como un cohete, debe ser por lo de spectrocoin.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (14 Jul 2018)

Al docto forerío :

Cuál es el exchange más confiable para dejar chapas ? Creo recordar haber leído algo de que en Coinbase responden de las chapas en caso de hackeo, etc. El caso es que tendría que tener una cantidad considerable en exchange y quisiera saber vuestra opinión sobre ello. Me da igual que tengan muchas chapas o pocas, que las fees sean más altas...me refiero al aspecto de la seguridad.

Gracias.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (14 Jul 2018)

juli dijo:


> Al docto forerío :
> 
> Cuál es el exchange más confiable para dejar chapas ? Creo recordar haber leído algo de que en Coinbase responden de las chapas en caso de hackeo, etc. El caso es que tendría que tener una cantidad considerable en exchange y quisiera saber vuestra opinión sobre ello. Me da igual que tengan muchas chapas o pocas, que las fees sean más altas...me refiero al aspecto de la seguridad.
> 
> Gracias.



Lo que no consiga Coinbase no lo consigue ni Binance ni ningún otro exchange. Con un sólo tuit, una publicación en Facebook o una frase en su web, han hecho subir varias monedas de una tajada, sin asegurar nada, siquiera. Cardano, Bat,Stellar,Ox y Zcash


----------



## Divad (14 Jul 2018)

Las exchanges que no pueden sablearte son las DEX y para ello recomiendo a la que regala pasta... idex con un OB 100% transparente para poder surfear cualquier mierda 

Aviso ante curiosos que esa exchange es altamente adictiva como se comience a pillar el vicio de poner ordenes judías y vender con el rebote ::


----------



## juli (15 Jul 2018)

Ok,vale...retiro lo de docto...

Sólo me interesa la SEGURIDAD...ni las fees ni inluencia de mercado, ni variedad de chapas...sólo el que más garantice MIS DEPÓSITOS:

Gracias.


----------



## Divad (15 Jul 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ok,vale...retiro lo de docto...
> 
> Sólo me interesa la SEGURIDAD...ni las fees ni inluencia de mercado, ni variedad de chapas...sólo el que más garantice MIS DEPÓSITOS:
> 
> Gracias.



los mercados descentralizados están creciendo como setas y garantizan lo que todos queremos, que el tabernero de turno no se le vaya la castaña y nos cepille o retenga los fondos porque le sale de las pelotas  se sobre entiende que no hay que hacer el gilipollas con el dni y papel para validar la cuenta. En el caso de la red eth basta con metamask, neo tiene su propio dex, al igual que eos, qtum,... y así veremos cada plataforma con su chiringuito montado donde poder traficar con las chapas de turno 

Con bancor (dex) ya lo dijeron, los fondos de los usuarios no están comprometidos. La única putada es que proliferen esta mierda de dex sin OB quedando a una tarifa de intercambio que les salga de las pelotas. Este tipo de mercado no se tienen que usar y se les tendría que tocar las pelotas para que sean 100% transparentes...


----------



## orbeo (15 Jul 2018)

Ninguno "garantiza" nada.

Otra cosa es que en caso de hackeo salga el dueño del chiringuito y lo compense de alguna forma, pero garantizar garantizar, ninguno.

En CMC Mira los 3 o 4 con más volumen + Coinbase, supongo que esos son los que más esfuerzo ponen a nivel de seguridad por la repercusión que tendría un robo ahí.


juli dijo:


> Ok,vale...retiro lo de docto...
> 
> Sólo me interesa la SEGURIDAD...ni las fees ni inluencia de mercado, ni variedad de chapas...sólo el que más garantice MIS DEPÓSITOS:
> 
> Gracias.





---------- Post added 15-jul-2018 at 02:09 ----------

Gemini o Kraken también da bastante confianza.


----------



## Divad (15 Jul 2018)

disipando dudas Exchanges descentralizados [DEX]


----------



## juli (15 Jul 2018)

Paso a paso en Dubai...pero el planteamiento de las castuza administrativa es inexorable.

Éso sí...hace 2 días estaban ventilando un presunto ataque del 51% . EL que se arrime a la Dubai movie y no haya curráo por esa zona, que tenga clarito de dónde viene el gentilicio rexulón "Candáo". En que , desde la óptica occdentalita y dado el tremendo choque cultural , son más cerráos que un ídem.

MAGNiTT | undefined
*goog/vagos:*
"ArabianChain Technology se asocia con Curiositas para combinar automatización legal e ingeniería financiera con tecnología ledger distribuida.

ArabianChain Technology, ha anunciado que ha firmado una empresa conjunta con Curiositas para crear Wethaq, la primera plataforma del mundo para los mercados de capital islámicos utilizando contratos inteligentes y automatización legal.

Wethaq desempeñará el papel de una plataforma para instituciones financieras, recaudadores de fondos e inversores para su uso en la preventa, emisión, así como en la administración y comercialización secundaria de los productos de Sukuk.

Por una tarifa de éxito a un precio competitivo, los clientes podrán usar la plataforma completa y estandarizada de Wethaq durante todo el ciclo de vida de su producto Sukuk.

ArabianChain, fundador y CEO, dijo que esta es la primera empresa global que utiliza tecnología de frontera en los mercados de capital islámico y creemos que el ecosistema de finanzas islámicas se beneficiará de esta plataforma transparente, eficiente y de precios competitivos.

Se espera que Wethaq vea la emisión de su primer Smart Ijarah en la primera mitad de 2019."


----------



## silverwindow (16 Jul 2018)

Menuda petada de ojete le ha metido al 6400, a ver si es promesa de algo.
Era un punto importante que daba entrada.

Asi que mañana en 12k  y shitland a la par.


----------



## D_M (16 Jul 2018)

bbk ha subido un 76% hoy:

BitBlocks (BBK) Price, Chart, Info | CoinGecko

VEN/VET cayendo de cojones estos días. Creo que entre que están haciendo ya el cambio de VEN a VET y que hay que instalarse la APP wallet, han tocado los cojones a muchos HODLers y han vendido mucho porque no es normal que todo esté subiendo menos VEN/VET.

El 18 de Julio, quemada de BNBs.

¿Que opinais de XTZ (Tezos)? No para de subir en Marketcap.


----------



## Azkenchack (17 Jul 2018)

D_M dijo:


> bbk ha subido un 76% hoy:
> 
> BitBlocks (BBK) Price, Chart, Info | CoinGecko



¿Se sabe a qué es debido?



Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## D_M (17 Jul 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> ¿Se sabe a qué es debido?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk



No, Reddit official de BBK no dice nada.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2018 at 00:52 ----------

Duró poco lo de BBK, se dió hostión de nuevo.


----------



## Cakau (17 Jul 2018)

JULi como va PIVX con sus lios internos? Se ha ido bastante al guano.. como la ves??
Un saludo, Gracias!


----------



## silverwindow (17 Jul 2018)

PIVX

La grafica a 3 meses se ve horrible.
otra shitcoin para pump/dump y muchas promesas.
Todo muy guay pero hoy no, mañaana

Esta por los suelos y le meteria algo de calderilla,sin arreisgar mucho, pero es que hasta en eso hay opciones mejores para pumpear.


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Jul 2018)

D_M dijo:


> bbk ha subido un 76% hoy:
> 
> BitBlocks (BBK) Price, Chart, Info | CoinGecko
> 
> ...





Acerca de VEN:

REDDIT:

Daily discussion is especially spicy today. What the fuck is happening with VEN? Did I miss some news or is it just on the wrong side of the speculation hype train today? Well it’s been bleeding out for a while but quite a jump down on the 24.
uviccc
Redditor for 25 days.
2 points ·
4 hours ago

Mainnet dump
cryptoretire
Redditor for 6 months.
5 points ·
4 hours ago

Xnode holders are allowed to move their tokens for the next month (had to hold previously to maintain status)

So they are selling now to increase their stack before they have to lock them up again.

Incredible buy opportunity right now for anyone who thought they were late.
nineonetwoonethrow
3 points ·
1 hour ago

Buying VEN would be the best choice one could make today. All these people selling have to buy in before the monitoring resumes in august.
Thunderbolt8
1 point ·
3 hours ago

So they are selling now to increase their stack before they have to lock them up again.

but for that they need to be sure the price will be falling even more. how can they be sure of that?
nineonetwoonethrow
1 point ·
1 hour ago

Because they believe the market will continue to tank.


Los poseedores de masternodos X estan vendiendo para recomprar más abajo, no creo que vendan para irse a otra moneda.

También comentan de que tienen un plazo para poder tradear con las monedas y ya después se les "bloquean", será una condición para tener un masternodo y que te den ganancias por ello.


----------



## Ethan20 (17 Jul 2018)

Venga un poco de optimismo

$30 to $2: "It will never hit $10 again"
$150 to $30: "It will never hit $100 again"
$1K to $150: "It will never hit $1K again"
$20K to $6K: "It will never hit $20K again"
....


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (17 Jul 2018)

MataZombis dijo:


> ZEC y BAT, en mi opinión, son de las únicas altcoins con futuro. ¿Cómo lo veis?



¿Por qué ZCash y no Monero? A mí me gustan ambas.


----------



## Ethan20 (17 Jul 2018)

Vamos 7.400!!! y Binance caido!


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (17 Jul 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Vamos 7.400!!! y Binance caido!



¿¿Pero qué cojones ha pasado durante la última hora?? Y más importante, cuando baje, ¿qué quedará de esta subida? ::


----------



## davitin (17 Jul 2018)

Hay un techo en 7700.

Si llega ahí y veo que baja vendo todo y recompro abajo.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TequilaFandango (17 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Hay un techo en 7700.
> 
> Si llega ahí y veo que baja vendo todo y recompro abajo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Te falta el carácter necesario para llevarlo a cabo. 
No vas a hacer nada,porque es lo único que has aprendido en el mundo de las cryptos,nada.


----------



## davitin (17 Jul 2018)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> Te falta el carácter necesario para llevarlo a cabo.
> No vas a hacer nada,porque es lo único que has aprendido en el mundo de las cryptos,nada.



Chupamela.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Polo_00 (17 Jul 2018)

Por fin Bitcoin rompe la barrera de los 7k $ !!!

Adquisiciones estratégicas permiten a Coinbase comerciar criptoactivos regulados por la SEC | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas


----------



## D_M (18 Jul 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Acerca de VEN:
> 
> REDDIT:
> 
> ...



Bueno saberlo, en cualquier caso, el cambio de VEN a VET y el hecho de que te mandan por cojones a instalarte la wallet app en el móvil, es una puta mierda que a muchos habrá echado para atrás.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2018 at 02:14 ----------

Vuelve a subir BBK, un 34%.


----------



## sirpask (18 Jul 2018)

Ardor en binance... +50%.


----------



## Patanegra (18 Jul 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Ardor en binance... +50%.



tengo los ARDR y me gustaria enviarlos a Binance, el problema es que Binance te pide, ademas de la direccion, un codigo especial que HitBtc no te pide para sacarlos. Y si se quedan atascados, te jodes, HitBtc no te ayudara.


----------



## bubbler (18 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 Jul 2018)

De todas maneras el marketcap está en 294 mil millones de dólares, todavía muy por debajo de los casi 800 que alcanzó en enero. A ver si sigue subiendo.

Pulp fiction - No empecemos a... - YouTube

Y como de costumbre, cuando hay un pump empiezan a salir los analistas técnicos de baratillo. A ver cuánto tarda Depeche en poner uno de sus muy eficaces análisis técnicos ::


----------



## sirpask (18 Jul 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Lo acabo de leer:
> Binance Lists Ardor (ARDR)
> 
> Estoy petao de Ardor... Que alegría me he llevado, ya pensaba que se quedaría como algo residual, ufffff!!!!!



Y aun queda lo mejor...los smart contract en su api. 

A las etiquetas de este hilo me remito jeje


----------



## trancos123 (18 Jul 2018)

Recomendación: $PENG
Acaban de sacar el whitepaper, una moneda muerta que fue un fork de litecoin. La han retomado unos devs nuevos, se basara en pivx !
Aquí tenéis el whitepaper, la coin esta en cryptopia
penguin coin whitepaper...


----------



## bubbler (18 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Bucanero (18 Jul 2018)

No se si lo va a conseguir o en las próximas horas o días se da la vuelta y cae de nuevo. Me alegro por los que van ganando dinerillo. Esta interesante el momento. Desde luego se pone interesante la novela pero hasta que no pase por lo menos de los 8000 no me fio ni un pelo.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 Jul 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> ¿Hay algún servicio web, o programa que pueda indicar las direcciones públicas de mis billeteras (Ardor, ETH, BTC...) y tenga una visión global del valor FIAT?



En Ethplorer puedes meter la dirección de tu wallet y ver el valor en fiat con su cambio las últimas 24 horas de todos los tokens erc20 que tengas.

En myetherwallet puedes hacer eso mismo con todos los tokens erc20. En MyEtherWallet.com pones como opción View w/ Address Only, metes la dirección, luego te vas a la derecha a Transaction History y tienes también la información de ethplorer


----------



## bubbler (18 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## bubbler (18 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## davitin (18 Jul 2018)

Bueno, que creeis que va a pasar ahora? alguien se pronuncia?


----------



## Kukulkam (18 Jul 2018)

Son los ETF amigos, preparad el casco y las gafas que os van a llorar los ogos

Enviado desde mi S61 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Jul 2018)




----------



## djun (18 Jul 2018)

Según ese gráfico Bitcoin irá a 80.000. Pero yo creo que llegará a 120.000.


----------



## jorgitonew (19 Jul 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Vaya vaya vaya... El 11 de julio sale este artículo y ayer en el "mantenimiento" listan ARDOR por lo bajini, nadie lo anuncia (ni siquiera Jelurida) y hoy lo dejan caer como si nada...
> 
> Me parece a mí que a CFB lo han "aceptado" el cártel bankario...
> 
> ...



cfb se fue y fundó iota


----------



## silverwindow (19 Jul 2018)

Me llama la atencion esto de NEX, el exchange descentralizado de NEO:

_Perhaps the most exciting possibility is that of* Chinese being able to participate in the ICO. How is this possible*? No one from NEX has answered.

I think there is a good chance the “undisclosed partner” in the legal advice section of the new whitepaper is a Chinese firm or *government department*. Just let that sink in
_



El gobierno Chino moviendo los hilos y apostando por NEO.... ?¿ ienso:
Si eso fuera asi, todamon es poco


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Jul 2018)

Los tiempos que usa bitcoin no son los mismos tiempos que usa el oro, a mi me da la sensación de que en bitcoin todo sucede a cámara rápida. 

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://i.pinimg.com/736x/45/7b/7d/457b7de7c260ea2e1846b1973e312505--best-trade-technical-analysis.jpg

El patrón de Wyckoff es clavado en la corrección del bitcoin. Teóricamente hemos hecho un spring, no muy agresivo en 5800 y ahora estamos en fase D.


----------



## juli (19 Jul 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Los tiempos que usa bitcoin no son los mismos tiempos que usa el oro, a mi me da la sensación de que en bitcoin todo sucede a cámara rápida.
> 
> Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://i.pinimg.com/736x/45/7b/7d/457b7de7c260ea2e1846b1973e312505--best-trade-technical-analysis.jpg
> 
> El patrón de Wyckoff es clavado en la corrección del bitcoin. Teóricamente hemos hecho un spring, no muy agresivo en 5800 y ahora estamos en fase D.



OK. Y hacia qué punto de esa fase D ?


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Jul 2018)

Teóricamente debería subir un poco más y corregir, pero ahora mismo parece sin ganas de bajar. Yo diría que estamos cerca de la primera corrección de D, igual corrige sobre los 7k pero igual no, cuando a bitcoin le da por subir puede estar muchos días en sobrecompra. 

La siguiente resistencia importante la ha señalado negrofuturo en el gráfico, pero como se la ventile como se ha ventilado a la bajista de largo plazo prepararos para la siguiente burbuja...


----------



## TequilaFandango (19 Jul 2018)

Si queréis ganar pasta meted en Elysian. Ely para los amigos. 
Lo tenéis en Mercatox, Idex y alguno más. 
Avisados estáis,que tiene que venir aquí uno de vez en cuando para enseñaros a ganar dinero fácil.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Jul 2018)

Enculada shitcoinera.
Btc manda.


----------



## uhnitas (20 Jul 2018)

Alt season, total market cap, Teams & whitepapers, Ico's, Flippening, blockchain not bitcoin... Mis cojones.


----------



## jijito (20 Jul 2018)

BItcoin manda? Proxima bajada tras vender shitcoins masivamente para pasar a fiat.


----------



## davitin (20 Jul 2018)

Huele a btc calentando motores y agujero negro inminente.


----------



## jorgitonew (20 Jul 2018)

si hay agujero negro a cargar alts con Fiat porque tras todo agujero negro viene un subidón de alts de los buenos


----------



## davitin (22 Jul 2018)

Esto tiene toda la pinta de ir para arriba...


----------



## lurker (23 Jul 2018)

una que comenté hace eones...*KIN *is on fire...han sacado nueva app (kinit) donde se pueden adquirir tarjetas de amazon de 5$ por 500 kin, entre otras cosas ( está en beta pero la gente ya lo está usando ), es decir el kin a 0,01 $ , x40 del valor en exchange (hace un par de días era x60)
el truco? que de momento no hay forma de pasar los kin de exchange a la aplicación
además hoy ha entrado en coinbit, exchange coreano, con par directo con el krw coreano

por otra parte, Ontology ha pinchado bastante desde la última vez que hablé de ella, creo que está influyendo el swap a la mainnet ya que en binance están congelados los withdrawals hasta nuevo aviso...le está afectando un huevo así que toca temporada de bajón...buena oportunidad para comprar y sacar a mainnet cuando se pueda para empezar a generar ONG


----------



## Bucanero (23 Jul 2018)

Si parece que quiere subir e ir a por los 8000. De superarlos con claridad para mi si que sería una señal de continuidad alcista pero vamos que no me fio aun. 

He estado mirando la moneda NEXO y no esta mal. Yo le he entrado con un poco por si suena la flauta. El proyecto lo explica bien en "dinero con opciones" en youtube para el que quiera saber más.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## davitin (23 Jul 2018)

Bitcoin sube pero las demas no.

No comentais nada eh.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (23 Jul 2018)

En 3 meses la parte de Bitcoin del CMC ha pasado del 36% al 46%. Parece que cuando vienen vacas flacas la gente usa Bitcoin más que Tether y similares como refugio.


----------



## davitin (23 Jul 2018)

Como veis bitcoin gold? mas alla de que sea una mierda de proyecto, ahora esta baratisimo y sube exactamente a la par que bitcoin, al igual que bitcoin cash y otros forks...en caso de subida meteorica de bitcoin, seria buena inversion meterle al gold?


----------



## Gurney (23 Jul 2018)

Quién es el capo de BTC Gold?
Qué equipo de desarrolladores tienen?

Sigo posicionado básicamente en BTC, con algo de ETH y BCH y alguna alt con no demasiado.


----------



## davitin (23 Jul 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Quién es el capo de BTC Gold?
> Qué equipo de desarrolladores tienen?
> 
> Sigo posicionado básicamente en BTC, con algo de ETH y BCH y alguna alt con no demasiado.



Ni idea, pero parece que va al vaiven de btc, como otros forks, puede que sirva para especular y vender rapido.


----------



## orbeo (23 Jul 2018)

Sirvió para vender rápido el día siguiente del fork


davitin dijo:


> Ni idea, pero parece que va al vaiven de btc, como otros forks, puede que sirva para especular y vender rapido.


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Jul 2018)

no tiene sentido que las alts bajen y solo suba bitcoin... que explicaciones le dais?? que no hay ninguna no... esperar y ya subirán??


----------



## davitin (24 Jul 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no tiene sentido que las alts bajen y solo suba bitcoin... que explicaciones le dais?? que no hay ninguna no... esperar y ya subirán??



Hace un año esto era el pan de cada día.

Quizá la gente está vendiendo alts y con ese dinero compran BTC.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vpsn (24 Jul 2018)

Se usa bitcoin como pasarela de salida a fiat, la gente esta arta de que sus shitcoins no suban mas y estan abandonando los barcos. Si esto es asi, que es una suposicion, cuando el ultimo saque su dinero el precio de BTC tambien podria ir para abajo.

Por cierto en Japon, la tienda mas importante de electronica, Bic Camera acepta Bitcoins como medio de pago, asi como algunos hostels.

bitcoin is usable in BicCamera all the stores! | BicCamera


----------



## casera (24 Jul 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no tiene sentido que las alts bajen y solo suba bitcoin... que explicaciones le dais?? que no hay ninguna no... esperar y ya subirán??



Tiene todo el sentido del mundo. 

Las alts se compran con BTC. BTC esta subiendo de forma espectacular, y en base a eventos pasados, todo el mundo espera que el rally sea brutal... con ese escenario, ¿tu soltarias ni un solo BTC ahora, en este momento? ¿Para meterte en una alt? ni de coña. 

Cuando BTC acabe de subir y parezca que la subida se agota, si, entonces si, el flujo de pasta se dirigira de nuevo de BTC hacia las alts, para aprovechar los precios tirados. Y las alts tendran su rally (unas mas que otras, claro)


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (24 Jul 2018)

La última gran subida, creo recordar que fué así. Primero Bitcoin, luego empezó Litecoin, después Ripple y ya todas las demás Altcoins


----------



## vpsn (24 Jul 2018)

Que hacemos, reservamos ya el yate y las putas o esperamos un poquito mas?


----------



## casera (24 Jul 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> Que hacemos, reservamos ya el yate y las putas o esperamos un poquito mas?



Un yate es de pobres, ahora lo que se lleva es comprarse una isla.


----------



## Polo_00 (24 Jul 2018)

Bueno pues BTC acaba de romper los 8k $...


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (24 Jul 2018)

casera dijo:


> Un yate es de pobres, ahora lo que se lleva es comprarse una isla.



Con un centenar o algo más de Bitcoins te pillas una muy guapa en la Polinesia Francesa: Private Islands Inc - Islands for Sale and Rent

Es parte de mi plan para construir una sociedad utópica basada en la tecnología y en las chortinas :baba:


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Jul 2018)

casera dijo:


> Tiene todo el sentido del mundo.
> 
> Las alts se compran con BTC. BTC esta subiendo de forma espectacular, y en base a eventos pasados, todo el mundo espera que el rally sea brutal... con ese escenario, ¿tu soltarias ni un solo BTC ahora, en este momento? ¿Para meterte en una alt? ni de coña.
> 
> Cuando BTC acabe de subir y parezca que la subida se agota, si, entonces si, el flujo de pasta se dirigira de nuevo de BTC hacia las alts, para aprovechar los precios tirados. Y las alts tendran su rally (unas mas que otras, claro)



personalmente es ahora el momento de comprar alts... las alts son una especie de bitcoin apalancadas... te llevas la subida de btc y la subida de Fiat por subir el btc

si por casualidad cuando está subiendo btc le da por caer a las alts en Fiat o en btc, blanco y en botella... se pasan btc o fiat a alts...

eso sí... alts que sean buenos proyectos con equipos que respondan

se compra lo que baja, se vende lo que sube


----------



## casera (24 Jul 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> personalmente es ahora el momento de comprar alts... las alts son una especie de bitcoin apalancadas... te llevas la subida de btc y la subida de Fiat por subir el btc
> 
> si por casualidad cuando está subiendo btc le da por caer a las alts en Fiat o en btc, blanco y en botella... se pasan btc o fiat a alts...
> 
> ...



El momento ideal sera cuando el BTC este al máximo de subida y las alts a puntito de empezar el rally... maximizacion. Mientras tanto, todos los btc que metas HOY en alts, es perderte parte del rally de btc.


----------



## Patanegra (24 Jul 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> Que hacemos, reservamos ya el yate y las putas o esperamos un poquito mas?



si flota, vuela o folla, lo alquilas. Todo lo demas, lo compras.


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Jul 2018)

casera dijo:


> El momento ideal sera cuando el BTC este al máximo de subida y las alts a puntito de empezar el rally... maximizacion. Mientras tanto, todos los btc que metas HOY en alts, es perderte parte del rally de btc.



coño, salió aquí el market timer

en serio, siendo imposible ser adivino y clavar el momento exacto de giro, en una subida de btc con caída de alts hay que ir comprando las alts que son las baratas


----------



## orbeo (24 Jul 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> coño, salió aquí el market timer
> 
> en serio, siendo imposible ser adivino y clavar el momento exacto de giro, en una subida de btc con caída de alts hay que ir comprando las alts que son las baratas



Pero entonces también haces el adivino, suponiendo que esas alts que compras subirán.


----------



## Carlos1 (24 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Bitcoin sube pero las demas no.
> 
> No comentais nada eh.




Estamos comentando más en Discord, es más molón.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (24 Jul 2018)

¿Alguien está participando en la token sale de Códex? ¿Qué os parece? Es como un Wabi de artículos de lujo.

Codex Protocol


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Jul 2018)

---------- Post added 24-jul-2018 at 18:49 ----------

para la megaico que habrá en el ecosistema ardor

The Dominium team announced that their ITO, yes ITO, will accept ARDR, IGNIS, and BNB tokens for DOM tokens. The ITO will occur the first week of September.*There is the ability to pre-register and whitelist your Ardor account.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2018 at 18:50 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Pero entonces también haces el adivino, suponiendo que esas alts que compras subirán.



diversifica entre alts que hagan cosas con buen equipo y comunidad.. no queda otra


----------



## davitin (24 Jul 2018)

Ahora parece que se va desinflando poco a poco.


----------



## orbeo (24 Jul 2018)

Ninguna hace nada relevante o de forma exclusiva.

Como diversificas entre cientos de chapas?


jorgitonew dijo:


> ---------- Post added 24-jul-2018 at 18:49 ----------
> 
> para la megaico que habrá en el ecosistema ardor
> 
> ...


----------



## besto (24 Jul 2018)

Como veis Qash? Es una alt que siempre me ha gustado y ademas suele tener una liquidez decente. Se supone que estaban trabajando en un proyecto gordo para integrar varios exchanges y banca asiatica.
.¿Opiniones? Es para saber a donde salta cuando termine el rally bitcoñero.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2018 at 22:52 ----------

z


Negrofuturo dijo:


> Primera entrada en sobrecompra del RSI desde máximos de diciembre 17



Pero es una sobrecompra sanota ¿no?

¿Vas en moto grande o pequeña? Yo en la mediana desde 6200 eur, solo btc de momento.


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Jul 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Ninguna hace nada relevante o de forma exclusiva.
> 
> Como diversificas entre cientos de chapas?



como siempre se ha hecho... te pillas 2 o 3 del top 20, 2 o 3 del top 50, 2 o 3 del top 100 y otras 2 o 3 del top 500

así tienes entre 8 y 12 monedas que es un buen número diversificado, más diversificación no va a añadir mucho... eso sí, siempre cogiendo monedas con equipo que responda y comunidad...


----------



## casera (25 Jul 2018)

​


jorgitonew dijo:


> como siempre se ha hecho... te pillas 2 o 3 del top 20, 2 o 3 del top 50, 2 o 3 del top 100 y otras 2 o 3 del top 500
> 
> así tienes entre 8 y 12 monedas que es un buen número diversificado, más diversificación no va a añadir mucho... eso sí, siempre cogiendo monedas con equipo que responda y comunidad...



Tal cual!!


----------



## davitin (25 Jul 2018)

Lo de los ETF es el dia 10 de agosto, no? ese puede ser el pistoletazo del año.


----------



## bubbler (25 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jul 2018)

El Ceo de Salt sale por patas!

Otra scam típica erc 20 más. Esta llego a ser importante. Si alguien la lleva que se ande con ojo. 

WARNING!! SALT LENDING ERC20 TOKEN : CryptoCurrency


----------



## Patanegra (25 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Lo de los ETF es el dia 10 de agosto, no? ese puede ser el pistoletazo del año.



depende....si el mercado piensa que la subida es segura, entonces la subida vendra antes y el 10 de agosto tendras una bajada. En cambio, si la decision viene un poco por sorpresa, entonces si, tendras subidon.

Como dicen por ahi "buy the rumor, sells the news"


----------



## orbeo (25 Jul 2018)

Se atrasa a septiembre

SEC Decision on Direxion Investments Bitcoin ETFs Delayed Until September
SEC Decision on Direxion Investments Bitcoin ETFs Delayed Until September - Crypto Disrupt





davitin dijo:


> Lo de los ETF es el dia 10 de agosto, no? ese puede ser el pistoletazo del año.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (25 Jul 2018)

Ojo con Coinbase, poco a poco va a facilitar el uso de criptos como forma de pago. Ésto es muy bueno para el futuro del cryptoworld 

WeGift | Spend Your Coinbase Cryptocurrency With Top Brands


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jul 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Se atrasa a septiembre
> 
> SEC Decision on Direxion Investments Bitcoin ETFs Delayed Until September
> SEC Decision on Direxion Investments Bitcoin ETFs Delayed Until September - Crypto Disrupt




Yo he leído aquí que no se retrasa:

NO. ETFs are not getting delayed. SEC Bitcoin ETF Update. THE FACT vs MEDIA MANIPULATION : CryptoCurrency

De todos modos creo que no importa demasiado si hay un mes de diferencia.


----------



## orbeo (25 Jul 2018)

Esperaremos pues


Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo he leído aquí que no se retrasa:
> 
> NO. ETFs are not getting delayed. SEC Bitcoin ETF Update. THE FACT vs MEDIA MANIPULATION : CryptoCurrency
> 
> De todos modos creo que no importa demasiado si hay un mes de diferencia.


----------



## Bucanero (25 Jul 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos. Sobrepasamos los 8000 y parece que la cosa se quiere poner interesante. El problema que le veo es que están fiando la subida a los etf y como no lo aprueben va a ser un batacazo monumental y creo que caeríamos aun más de lo que hemos caído hasta ahora. Si por lo contrario se aprueban pues un to the moon. No me gusta jugármela a una carta pero una vez dentro pues que dios reparta suerte, o eso, o vender antes y quizás quedarse fuera.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2018 at 20:09 ----------

Lo de SALT, pues no me lo esperaba hasta cierto punto aunque en el criptooeste todo puede pasar.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Jul 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El Ceo de Salt sale por patas!
> 
> Otra scam típica erc 20 más. Esta llego a ser importante. Si alguien la lleva que se ande con ojo.
> 
> WARNING!! SALT LENDING ERC20 TOKEN : CryptoCurrency



¿Todavía hay gente que se deja engañar por las ICOs? Madre mía.


----------



## bubbler (25 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## D_M (26 Jul 2018)

Stellar está que se sale. Contando desde el 1 Julio hasta hoy 26/07/2018 0:58, subió un 84.55%.


----------



## StalkerTlön (26 Jul 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Primera entrada en sobrecompra del RSI desde máximos de diciembre 17



¡Toda un alegría verte por aquí de nuevo! Muchos de nosotros estamos más activos en el foro de Criptolandia en Discord que creó Divad hace tiempo, con San Miguel y muchos otros burbujarras alejados de Trolls que suelen pulular por aqui. Tus AT y otras observaciones serán muy bien recibidas. Ahi también podemos hablar de otros temas.

Discord


----------



## bubbler (26 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Gurney (26 Jul 2018)

Qué podría minar con el Macbook?
Algo que tenga cierto interés o proyecto...

Gracias chavales.


----------



## orbeo (26 Jul 2018)

Cryptonothing


Gurney dijo:


> Qué podría minar con el Macbook?
> Algo que tenga cierto interés o proyecto...
> 
> Gracias chavales.


----------



## D_M (26 Jul 2018)

VeChain subiendo un 36% en las últimas 24hrs. Yo vendí, el cambio de VEN a VET me pareció un coñazo + forzado a instalar una app wallet en el móvil para mantener las VET, me tocaron los cojones con cambios y vendí.


----------



## barborico (26 Jul 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Qué podría minar con el Macbook?
> Algo que tenga cierto interés o proyecto...
> 
> Gracias chavales.



Byteball World Community Grid Distribution Is Back On Track

No esperes más de 3-4 ct de dólar al día por pc.

Para tenerlo de fondo con la cpu al 20% sirve.


----------



## davitin (26 Jul 2018)

Joder, que aburrimiento, a ver si empieza a moverse esto.


----------



## davitin (27 Jul 2018)

Hemos perdido los 8000.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (27 Jul 2018)

Parece que PARETO ha resultado ser scam...la peña está vendiendo todo, ha perdido un 25% de su valor en un solo día, el equipo no aparece y llevan desde abril sin ninguna novedad...una pena..



Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubbler (27 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## bubbler (27 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## D_M (27 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Joder, que aburrimiento, a ver si empieza a moverse esto.





El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Para quien quiera emociones fuertes en días ya le digo que debería relajarse, esto va para años...



Joder, ¿os parece poco las subidas recientes de Stellar y VeChain por poner un ejemplo?

En menos de un mes, Stellar y VeChain han dado unas ganancias que las acciones de Amazon tardan en dar un año o mas, lo que pasa es que si en vez de aprovechar los "swings" para comprar y vender, os quedais en modo "HODL", mejor que hagais vuestra vida y os olvideis de mirar precios tan frecuentemente u os vais a amargar.


----------



## plus ultra (27 Jul 2018)

hace tiempo que poloniex no es lo que era,aun así todavía le queda influencia en algunas chapillas que tiene listadas,han anunciado que deslistan estas: FLO, FLDC, XVC, BCY, NXC, RADS, BLK, PINK y RIC y han caído hasta un 80%.

En estos casos a los que les guste operar en corto se suelen sacar muy buenas rentabilidades desde anuncio has final de operaciones,si les gusta los cortos aprovechad y si tenéis alguna de las mencionadas vender mientras podáis.

BITTREX a puesto par USDT-DGB.

DMT volando,volume bastante serio,suena a pre-entrada en algun sitio.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Parece que PARETO ha resultado ser scam...la peña está vendiendo todo, ha perdido un 25% de su valor en un solo día, el equipo no aparece y llevan desde abril sin ninguna novedad...una pena..
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



¿Y esa scam de que va? He entrado a la web y no entiendo nada...


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Jul 2018)

Por cierto, en el Discord me parece que han descubierto como el team de Dent está suprimiendo el precio vendiendo dents a exchanges como kucoin. 

Es muy fácil de entender, hay 10.000 millones de dents en circulación, pero el equipo de dent tiene inmovilizados 90000 millones de tokens. .. Pues bien, de una cuenta de 50000 millones de dents están saliendo hacia cuentas más pequeñas y de ahí a los exchanges... Esa cuenta tan inmensa solo puede ser del equipo.

Resultado, una pérdida de 33 veces su valor desde ath.

Ahora puede que se posteen unas capturas de esos movimientos...


----------



## Cayo Marcio (27 Jul 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Por cierto, en el Discord me parece que han descubierto como el team de Dent está suprimiendo el precio vendiendo dents a exchanges como kucoin.
> 
> Es muy fácil de entender, hay 10.000 millones de dents en circulación, pero el equipo de dent tiene inmovilizados 90000 millones de tokens. .. Pues bien, de una cuenta de 50000 millones de dents están saliendo hacia cuentas más pequeñas y de ahí a los exchanges... Esa cuenta tan inmensa solo puede ser del equipo.
> 
> ...



Enlace

Aquí la cuenta "madre", se pueden seguir perfectamente los movimientos. 
A mi me parece clarísimo y no parece haber otra explicación, si alguien sabe algo que comente.
Es claramente una cuenta del team, ya que tiene mas dent de los que supuestamente hay en circulación.


----------



## axier (28 Jul 2018)

Como se puede ver en esa cuenta que ha puesto Cayo, la cuenta del team de dent, (es la del team sí o sí tiene 52000 millones de dents) , ha movido a los exchanges así a ojo al menos 6000 millones de dents en los últimos tiempos, entre 30 y 40 millones de dólares aproximadamente, igual me quedo incluso corto.

Mañana nos contarán que los han vendido y han usado esa pasta para hacer campañitas para que el proyecto siga creciendo, ya van 3 millones de usuarios comprando datos sin que repercuta en el precio ya que esos dents no se compran de los exchanges sino de su aplicación que va aparte, y con eso siguen llenando sus bolsillos, hemos sido unos pardillos señores, la jugada es muy sofisticada


----------



## Divad (28 Jul 2018)

axier dijo:


> Como se puede ver en esa cuenta que ha puesto Cayo, la cuenta del team de dent, (es la del team sí o sí tiene 52000 millones de dents) , ha movido a los exchanges así a ojo al menos 6000 millones de dents en los últimos tiempos, entre 30 y 40 millones de dólares aproximadamente, igual me quedo incluso corto.
> 
> Mañana nos contarán que los han vendido y han usado esa pasta para hacer campañitas para que el proyecto siga creciendo, ya van 3 millones de usuarios comprando datos sin que repercuta en el precio ya que esos dents no se compran de los exchanges sino de su aplicación que va aparte, y con eso siguen llenando sus bolsillos, hemos sido unos pardillos señores, la jugada es muy sofisticada



Ya sería gracioso que dijeran que también se lo gastan en PYB :XX:::

Girando el logo 90º se ve más claro la marca de la casa :XX:






Cabe decir que no solo lo hace Dent, diría que lo hacen todas pero las más descaradas son las mierdas que se vean techos desorbitados y se dedican a mantener el valor donde les salga de los cojones.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Jul 2018)

Con el supply inmenso que tiene dent y un token q no es el mismo q usa la app...

Que podria salir mal?

Tampoco es que hayan engañado a nadie.
Donde dice q no podian vender sus tokens?


----------



## bubbler (28 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## easyridergs (28 Jul 2018)

Joder, a ver si nos damos cuenta de una vez, el 99% de las shitcoins son scam y bitcoin no va a servir nada más que como un activo especulativo. Eso de las blockchains que hacen cosas es una gilipollez, que si Factom, que si Dent, Triggers, AGI, BNK y sigue y sigue son mierda pura. Yo he llevado algunas de ellas por hacer caso a supuestos gurús de este foro y cuando investigas e investigas te das cuenta que esos gurus no tienen ni puta idea de nada y que lo único que hacen es promocionar las mierdas que llevan en su portafolio. A ver, la tecnología blockchain es super, super compleja y el 99% de los proyectos a día de hoy son puro márketing, ni tienen desarrollo técnico ni lo van a tener.

Para mi a día de hoy solo conozco tres proyectos serios de verdad, IOTA, ETH y ARDOR, alguna más habrá pero muy pocas. No pretenden ser un mero medio de pago como Bitcoin sino que intentan desarrollar el verdadero valor de una blockchain, IOTA es otra cosa pero es aplicable igual, que es el ser un libro contable o de registro distribuido e inmutable con conexión directa puerto a puerto sin intermediarios, ese es el verdadero valor de todo este movimiento. A partir de esto las posibilidades son infinitas: medios de pago, ISO de calidad, notarias, producción real instantanea just in time y etc, etc. En todo hay dos líderes indiscutibles, ETH hasta hace poco en solitario y desde hace un tiempo IOTA que si sigue así la va a superar, de lejos las sigue ARDOR. Estos equipos son los únicos que aparte de pensar en el uso final de la tecnología se centran en solucionar los problemas vitales que esta conlleva que son la escalabilidad, crecimiento del tamaño de la base de datos y el consumo de energía. Además, IOTA con el proyecto QUBIC ha dado otra estocada más con la conexión del enredo al mundo real porque ¿Un contrato inteligente en base a que se ejecuta? ¿Quien es el árbitro que dice que se debe ejecutar un contrato o no? La respuesta son los oráculos de QUBIC, de lo contrario los contratos solo sirven para crear scam tokens ERC20

Por todo esto pensad muy bien donde meter la pasta, Bitcoin me parece muy bien porque aunque sea inútil ha llegado para quedarse, si quieres arriesgar más no os alejeis mucho de las que aquí expongo, y que sea bien fundamentado, porque si es a largo perdereis toda la inversión.

Nunca os olvideis de esto, la descentralización a gran escala acabará siendo descentralización centralizada, quien venda otra cosa miente.


----------



## plus ultra (28 Jul 2018)

Spoiler






easyridergs dijo:


> Joder, a ver si nos damos cuenta de una vez, el 99% de las shitcoins son scam y bitcoin no va a servir nada más que como un activo especulativo. Eso de las blockchains que hacen cosas es una gilipollez, que si Factom, que si Dent, Triggers, AGI, BNK y sigue y sigue son mierda pura. Yo he llevado algunas de ellas por hacer caso a supuestos gurús de este foro y cuando investigas e investigas te das cuenta que esos gurus no tienen ni puta idea de nada y que lo único que hacen es promocionar las mierdas que llevan en su portafolio. A ver, la tecnología blockchain es super, super compleja y el 99% de los proyectos a día de hoy son puro márketing, ni tienen desarrollo técnico ni lo van a tener.
> 
> Para mi a día de hoy solo conozco tres proyectos serios de verdad, IOTA, ETH y ARDOR, alguna más habrá pero muy pocas. No pretenden ser un mero medio de pago como Bitcoin sino que intentan desarrollar el verdadero valor de una blockchain, IOTA es otra cosa pero es aplicable igual, que es el ser un libro contable o de registro distribuido e inmutable con conexión directa puerto a puerto sin intermediarios, ese es el verdadero valor de todo este movimiento. A partir de esto las posibilidades son infinitas: medios de pago, ISO de calidad, notarias, producción real instantanea just in time y etc, etc. En todo hay dos líderes indiscutibles, ETH hasta hace poco en solitario y desde hace un tiempo IOTA que si sigue así la va a superar, de lejos las sigue ARDOR. Estos equipos son los únicos que aparte de pensar en el uso final de la tecnología se centran en solucionar los problemas vitales que esta conlleva que son la escalabilidad, crecimiento del tamaño de la base de datos y el consumo de energía. Además, IOTA con el proyecto QUBIC ha dado otra estocada más con la conexión del enredo al mundo real porque ¿Un contrato inteligente en base a que se ejecuta? ¿Quien es el árbitro que dice que se debe ejecutar un contrato o no? La respuesta son los oráculos de QUBIC, de lo contrario los contratos solo sirven para crear scam tokens ERC20
> 
> ...







Dices que e el 99% de las shitcoins son scam,hostia acabas de descubrir america,yo diría que es uno de los fundamentos mas hablados en este hilo y en general en el mundo cripto,el 99% scam o no llegaran a nada eso pensaba yo que lo sabíamos todos ya.

Para ti solo IOTA, ETH y ARDOR,aunque la primera no me gusta mucho si te reconozco que las 3 para mi están el el top 10 de "futurables",luego comentas que: Estos equipos son los "UNICOS" que aparte de pensar en el uso final de la tecnología se centran en solucionar los problemas vitales que esta conlleva que son la escalabilidad, crecimiento del tamaño de la base de datos y el consumo de energía...UFFF yo que tu le echaba un ojito a DASH por que justo en esos aspectos han estado trabajando mucho y muy bien su progreso ha sido muy bueno.

Para hablar de desarrollo técnico nunca dejaría de nombrar a DASH,KMD o XMR.

Para no caer en "mierdas" no hay nada como leerse muy bien los white paper y diferenciar como mínimo entre utility token y security token, y ser realistas,muchas monedas que han sido acusadas de scam para mi no lo son (otras si),por que? simplemente por que en su whitepaper no engañaban a nadie y decían claramente que en un futuro el token no serviría para nada y que solo era para financiar el proyecto,y lo veo bien,vamos como cualquier club que vende rifas en navidad,tu la compras y juegas pero eso no te hace accionista del club por decirlo de alguna manera.

Antes de meter dinero en algo que desconocemos lo primero es estudiar muy bien de que va y si no somos capaces buscar buenos asesores que conozcan el ramo y eso suele valer dinero no es muy buena idea llevarse de lo que digan en un foro,todos somos mayorcitos para saber donde meter nuestro dinero y luego no ir por la vida echándole culpas a nadie si la cosa no sale como esperábamos.

Salvo un caso aislado que ha sido desenmascarado mas de una vez,el famoso visionario de las acciones del popular y alguna que otra perla la verdad que por aqui (foro) no he visto a nadie intentando "vender" humo y obtener de alguna forma un beneficio económico del resto de foreros,lo que mayormente he visto han sido cambios de opiniones respecto a proyectos,avisos,noticias...

Por ultimo en referencia al hilo a mi por lo menos nunca se me ha olvidado que el nombre del hilo y su tematica es ESPECULACION con ALTCOINS.


----------



## Divad (28 Jul 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Joder, a ver si nos damos cuenta de una vez, el 99% de las shitcoins son scam y bitcoin no va a servir nada más que como un activo especulativo. Eso de las blockchains que hacen cosas es una gilipollez, que si Factom, que si Dent, Triggers, AGI, BNK y sigue y sigue son mierda pura. Yo he llevado algunas de ellas por hacer caso a supuestos gurús de este foro y cuando investigas e investigas te das cuenta que esos gurus no tienen ni puta idea de nada y que lo único que hacen es promocionar las mierdas que llevan en su portafolio. A ver, la tecnología blockchain es super, super compleja y el 99% de los proyectos a día de hoy son puro márketing, ni tienen desarrollo técnico ni lo van a tener.
> 
> Para mi a día de hoy solo conozco tres proyectos serios de verdad, IOTA, ETH y ARDOR, alguna más habrá pero muy pocas. No pretenden ser un mero medio de pago como Bitcoin sino que intentan desarrollar el verdadero valor de una blockchain, IOTA es otra cosa pero es aplicable igual, que es el ser un libro contable o de registro distribuido e inmutable con conexión directa puerto a puerto sin intermediarios, ese es el verdadero valor de todo este movimiento. A partir de esto las posibilidades son infinitas: medios de pago, ISO de calidad, notarias, producción real instantanea just in time y etc, etc. En todo hay dos líderes indiscutibles, ETH hasta hace poco en solitario y desde hace un tiempo IOTA que si sigue así la va a superar, de lejos las sigue ARDOR. Estos equipos son los únicos que aparte de pensar en el uso final de la tecnología se centran en solucionar los problemas vitales que esta conlleva que son la escalabilidad, crecimiento del tamaño de la base de datos y el consumo de energía. Además, IOTA con el proyecto QUBIC ha dado otra estocada más con la conexión del enredo al mundo real porque ¿Un contrato inteligente en base a que se ejecuta? ¿Quien es el árbitro que dice que se debe ejecutar un contrato o no? La respuesta son los oráculos de QUBIC, de lo contrario los contratos solo sirven para crear scam tokens ERC20
> 
> ...



Todo está manipulado y tu mismo lo dices en tu última frase... ese intento fanático de querer vender bitcoin como el mejor manipulador donde conservar el dinero me parece absurdo :XX:

El intento de darles en toda la cara la manipulación que están haciendo es para que quemen las chapas y así dejen libremente correr a la mierda de turno... pero claro, siendo la primera mierda que es útil en la realidad que compartimos (datos) y que sin datos en el futuro te quedas fuera de criptolandia... pues igual acabaría disputándose el puesto con bitcoin :XX: pero esto no les sale de los cojones porque todavía no es el momento...

EDIT: Ni los 3 proyectos serios se salvan :: con recordar tu última frase bastaría


----------



## davitin (28 Jul 2018)

Estoy por venderlo todo y comprar bitcoin, a la espera de la aprobación de los etf....

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (28 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy por venderlo todo y comprar bitcoin, a la espera de la aprobación de los etf....
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Hasta finales de septiembre no dirán nada, lo que sí es seguro que te podrías ir tranquilamente de vacaciones


----------



## easyridergs (28 Jul 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Dices que e el 99% de las shitcoins son scam,hostia acabas de descubrir america,yo diría que es uno de los fundamentos mas hablados en este hilo y en general en el mundo cripto,el 99% scam o no llegaran a nada eso pensaba yo que lo sabíamos todos ya.
> 
> Para ti solo IOTA, ETH y ARDOR,aunque la primera no me gusta mucho si te reconozco que las 3 para mi están el el top 10 de "futurables",luego comentas que: Estos equipos son los "UNICOS" que aparte de pensar en el uso final de la tecnología se centran en solucionar los problemas vitales que esta conlleva que son la escalabilidad, crecimiento del tamaño de la base de datos y el consumo de energía...UFFF yo que tu le echaba un ojito a DASH por que justo en esos aspectos han estado trabajando mucho y muy bien su progreso ha sido muy bueno.
> 
> ...



Claro que hay más shitcoins con futuro, ya lo he dicho, yo hablo de las que más conozco después de estudiar muchas, pero hay poquísimas más. Solamente digo que no hay que dejarse influenciar por vende humos y en este foro hay muchos.

DASH se dará un lechazo antológico, tiempo al tiempo, va en sentido contrario a donde debería ir, ya lo expliqué en el hilo de DASH pero no quise entrar más en detalles por respeto a sus partidarios. Y no te digo nada de Enigmas, Pivx, Phore y suma y sigue, metralla pura. Eso sí, cada uno pierde su dinero donde quiera.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (28 Jul 2018)

las monedas comunitarias por lo general son también donde hay que tener dinero aparte de iota,eth, ardor y tres más

la ventaja de las comunitarias es que todo el mundo se siente dueño del proyecto, cuando hay un problema sale gente a resolverlo y toda idea buena es adaptada al proyecto... todo esto es un activo muy importante y valioso


----------



## MIP (28 Jul 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> ya lo expliqué en el hilo de DASH pero no quise entrar más en detalles por respeto a sus partidarios.





¿Puedes por favor dar mas detalles en ese hilo? Si lo explicas bien no vas a ofender a nadie.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Jul 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Todo está manipulado y tu mismo lo dices en tu última frase... ese intento fanático de querer vender bitcoin como el mejor manipulador donde conservar el dinero me parece absurdo :XX:
> 
> El intento de darles en toda la cara la manipulación que están haciendo es para que quemen las chapas y así dejen libremente correr a la mierda de turno... pero claro, siendo la primera mierda que es útil en la realidad que compartimos (datos) y que sin datos en el futuro te quedas fuera de criptolandia... pues igual acabaría disputándose el puesto con bitcoin :XX: pero esto no les sale de los cojones porque todavía no es el momento...
> 
> EDIT: Ni los 3 proyectos serios se salvan :: con recordar tu última frase bastaría



Pero a ver, es que es de cajón que por mucha descentralización que haya el proyecto que sea acabará centralizado. Si el uso es masivo el tamaño que se generará de la blockchain o DLT de turno será tan descomunal que acabará en unos pocos masternodes, o como querais llamarlos, que serán los únicos que podrán soportar y asegurar toda la cadena completa, aunque sea parcialmente fragmentada. El resto de dispositivos solo podrán contener una parte pequeña de la cadena que ya veremos que criterio se seguirá. Esto implica centralización sí o sí y es imposible evitarlo, sea bitcoin o sea lo que sea. Los únicos proyectos que he visto que le dan un enfoque realista a esto es IOTA y todavía mejor ARDOR, si alguien sabe de alguno más que lo diga, que estamos aquí para aprender, aparte de también especular.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nico (29 Jul 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Joder, a ver si nos damos cuenta de una vez, el 99% de las shitcoins son scam y bitcoin no va a servir nada más que como un activo especulativo. Eso de las blockchains que hacen cosas es una gilipollez, que si Factom, que si Dent, Triggers, AGI, BNK y sigue y sigue son mierda pura. Yo he llevado algunas de ellas por hacer caso a supuestos gurús de este foro y cuando investigas e investigas te das cuenta que esos gurus no tienen ni puta idea de nada y que lo único que hacen es promocionar las mierdas que llevan en su portafolio. A ver, la tecnología blockchain es super, super compleja y el 99% de los proyectos a día de hoy son puro márketing, ni tienen desarrollo técnico ni lo van a tener.
> 
> Para mi a día de hoy solo conozco tres proyectos serios de verdad, *IOTA, ETH y ARDOR*, alguna más habrá pero muy pocas. No pretenden ser un mero medio de pago como Bitcoin sino que *intentan desarrollar el verdadero valor de una blockchain*, IOTA es otra cosa pero es aplicable igual, que es el ser un libro contable o de registro distribuido e inmutable con conexión directa puerto a puerto sin intermediarios, ese es el verdadero valor de todo este movimiento. A partir de esto las posibilidades son infinitas: medios de pago, ISO de calidad, notarias, producción real instantanea just in time y etc, etc. En todo hay dos líderes indiscutibles, ETH hasta hace poco en solitario y desde hace un tiempo IOTA que si sigue así la va a superar, de lejos las sigue ARDOR. Estos equipos son los únicos que aparte de pensar en el uso final de la tecnología se centran en solucionar los problemas vitales que esta conlleva que son la escalabilidad, crecimiento del tamaño de la base de datos y el consumo de energía. Además, IOTA con el proyecto QUBIC ha dado otra estocada más con la conexión del enredo al mundo real porque ¿Un contrato inteligente en base a que se ejecuta? ¿Quien es el árbitro que dice que se debe ejecutar un contrato o no? La respuesta son los oráculos de QUBIC, de lo contrario los contratos solo sirven para crear scam tokens ERC20
> 
> ...



:Aplauso:

Vaya!, mi opinión casi al 100% 

Y conste que no hablo de 'cotizaciones' o de 'revalorizaciones' porque no veo la parte especulativa del asunto como algo valioso (o con futuro al largo plazo) sino al enfoque tecnológico.

Admito que no he visto con profundidad *IOTA*, respecto a *ARDOR* estoy 100% de acuerdo y, en el caso de *ETH* me parece que fue "el proyecto" innovador en la materia -y lo sigue siendo- pero, me gustaría informarme un poco más sobre ciertas debilidades respecto a la escalabilidad de largo plazo de su blockchain -porque esto puede terminar siendo su pata floja-.

No me disgusta *DASH* pero, para los usos concretos me parece que *ARDOR* está mucho mejor pensada.

Mira tú por dónde había en el foro un pensamiento casi calcado. :fiufiu:


----------



## GarunHan (29 Jul 2018)

Opero muy a menudo con diferentes altcoins, puedo decir sólo que tienes que elegir bien las monedas porque los proyectos nuevos muy menudo se cierran rapido


----------



## easyridergs (29 Jul 2018)

MIP dijo:


> ¿Puedes por favor dar mas detalles en ese hilo? Si lo explicas bien no vas a ofender a nadie.



Hace tiempo que no siguo el proyecto pero a groso modo la cosa es que por su diseño DASH no es escalable con facilidad, las TPS que consigue son ridículas, y para solucionar el problema parece ser que han tenido la genial idea de aumentar el tamaño de los bloques y con eso conseguirán tropecientas TPS. Esto tiene un problema muy grave y es que se va a necesitar de unos equipos masternodos con unos requirimientos de hardware muy muy elevados para poder manejar la cadena que se va a generar. Esto lo solucionan dándote una buena paga para mantener los masternodos pero no solucionan los problemas de raiz que conllevan unos megamasternodos. Estos megaequipos conllevan un consumo de energía enorme (volvemos al problema de la minería de bitcoin y su nula ecología), se tenderá a centralizar precisiamente por los exigentes requisitos necesarios para montar los masternodos, se generá una cadena de bloques monstruosa que no se sabe como se va a podar y controlar su crecimiento dificultando el staking que está menos recompensado, y lo peor, todo esto para no dejar de ser un mero medio de pago. Ahora le tendencia de los equipos de desarrollo es la inversa, trabajar para poder utilizar equipos lo menos potentes posibles minimizando el consumo energético y controlar al máximo el peso de la cadena de bloques porque esto es un problema crucial para la escalabilidad masiva. Pensad que la cadena actual de Bitcoin a día de hoy supera los 150GB y eso que su uso es totalmente minoritario en la sociedad, esto es un problema muy grave que debe solucionare si quieres crear un proyecto de uso masivo. Si me equivoco en algo que me corrijan.

Saludos.


----------



## plus ultra (29 Jul 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Claro que hay más shitcoins con futuro, ya lo he dicho, yo hablo de las que más conozco después de estudiar muchas, pero hay poquísimas más. Solamente digo que no hay que dejarse influenciar por vende humos y en este foro hay muchos.
> 
> DASH se dará un lechazo antológico, tiempo al tiempo, va en sentido contrario a donde debería ir, ya lo expliqué en el hilo de DASH pero no quise entrar más en detalles por respeto a sus partidarios. Y no te digo nada de Enigmas, Pivx, Phore y suma y sigue, metralla pura. Eso sí, cada uno pierde su dinero donde quiera.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Lo de vende humos salvo que vaya dirigido a alguien muy concreto me parece un termino completamente peyorativo hacia todos los foreros en general,por que? por que la mayoria de los que estamos por aqui solo damos a conocer "productos" que hemos visto y/o comprado sea Enigmas, Pivx, Phore... dando nuestra opinión sobre ellos, pueda ser acertada o no,todos al fin y al cabo al convertirnos en early adopters hacemos eso de alguna forma "venimos aqui a hablar de nuestro libro" tu mismo incluido, hablándonos muy bien de IOTA,ETH y ARDOR lo estas haciendo y por eso creo que nunca se te iba a llamar vende humos.

Sobre lo de DASH me he leído todos los mensajes de su hilo y no he encontrado ninguna explicación tuya que argumente que se va a dar ese lechazo del que hablas,solo un mensaje donde haces una pregunta,esta: Por favor, hazme un cálculo rápido y dime cuantas TPS son. Toda critica a cualquier proyecto si esta bien fundamentada no tiene que ofender a nadie al contrario desde mi punto de vista para mejorar no hay nada como una buena critica.

Referente a ARDOR proyecto en el que estaba desde el año pasado y consideraba de lo mejorsito,perdi mucha confianza en el cuando tubo el grave problema de seguridad en el nodo de Poloniex,algo asi esta completamente fuera de lugar un proyecto que supuestamente se centra en dar seguridad a sus childchain no se puede permitir algo asi no entro a valorar si es cosa de POS ni nada de eso simplemente es inaceptable,por esa razón en pocos días vendí el 80% de lo que tenia,el resto lo hice en la entrada de binance simplemente para volver a comprar mas abajo,como esta ahora,mantengo eso por si suena la flauta.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Jul 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Lo de vende humos salvo que vaya dirigido a alguien muy concreto me parece un termino completamente peyorativo hacia todos los foreros en general,por que? por que la mayoria de los que estamos por aqui solo damos a conocer "productos" que hemos visto y/o comprado sea Enigmas, Pivx, Phore... dando nuestra opinión sobre ellos, pueda ser acertada o no,todos al fin y al cabo al convertirnos en early adopters hacemos eso de alguna forma "venimos aqui a hablar de nuestro libro" tu mismo incluido, hablándonos muy bien de IOTA,ETH y ARDOR lo estas haciendo y por eso creo que nunca se te iba a llamar vende humos.
> 
> Sobre lo de DASH me he leído todos los mensajes de su hilo y no he encontrado ninguna explicación tuya que argumente que se va a dar ese lechazo del que hablas,solo un mensaje donde haces una pregunta,esta: Por favor, hazme un cálculo rápido y dime cuantas TPS son. Toda critica a cualquier proyecto si esta bien fundamentada no tiene que ofender a nadie al contrario desde mi punto de vista para mejorar no hay nada como una buena critica.
> 
> Referente a ARDOR proyecto en el que estaba desde el año pasado y consideraba de lo mejorsito,perdi mucha confianza en el cuando tubo el grave problema de seguridad en el nodo de Poloniex,algo asi esta completamente fuera de lugar un proyecto que supuestamente se centra en dar seguridad a sus childchain no se puede permitir algo asi no entro a valorar si es cosa de POS ni nada de eso simplemente es inaceptable,por esa razón en pocos días vendí el 80% de lo que tenia,el resto lo hice en la entrada de binance simplemente para volver a comprar mas abajo,como esta ahora,mantengo eso por si suena la flauta.



No estoy generalizando con lo de vende humos, son foreroz concretos pero muy activos, ahora ya menos, todo hay que decirlo.

En el hilo de DASH hace muchos meses hice la crítica del aumento del tamaño de los bloques, revisa bien el hilo, a Claudius no le gusto mucho y por no meter follón deje correr el tema. Deben ir sobre las 5 TPS, eso es ridículo, puede que alguna más pero poco. Con la ampliación del tamaño de los bloques puede ser miles de TPS pero a un precio muy alto que no va a poder sostenerse.

En cuanto ARDOR estoy deacuerdo con lo que dices. No me gusta POS pero por otro lado creo que el proyecto es sólido técnicamente. Llevaba unas cuantas pero me las quité porque después de darle mucho al coco no me convence POS. Eso del pool de forjado no me gusta tampoco. Por lo demás me parece de los mejores proyectos, pero repito no llevo nada ahora ni creo vaya a llevar.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 29-jul-2018 at 15:09 ----------

Estaba revisando el hilo de DASH, empecé a intervenir el 24 de mayo. Tengo que decir que todos fueron muy correctos. Según he visto las TPS máx están en 16. Cada uno que saque sus conclusiones pero eso no puede ser una plataforma de pagos global y la solución no ayuda.

Que quede claro, solo llevo IOTA y BITCOIN, nada más.


----------



## uhnitas (29 Jul 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> No pretenden ser un mero medio de pago como Bitcoin sino que intentan...



Cuando he leído esto, todo lo demás escrito lo he mirado con otros ojos.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Jul 2018)

uhnitas dijo:


> Cuando he leído esto, todo lo demás escrito lo he mirado con otros ojos.



Explícate.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## uhnitas (29 Jul 2018)

Porque medio de pago es una posible futura característica de segundo orden de BTC.
No es ese el campo donde compite con todos esos 'proyectazos' con más tps, menores tiempos de confirmación, ponzis del que cuelgan otros ponzis...
Reserva de valor, Sistema Monetario invariable, Sound/Hard money en base a su seguridad y descentralización de protocolo y gobernanza. Esa es su liga, y ahí está sólo.
No es el nuevo paypal.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Jul 2018)

uhnitas dijo:


> Porque medio de pago es una posible futura característica de segundo orden de BTC.
> No es ese el campo donde compite con todos esos 'proyectazos' con más tps, menores tiempos de confirmación, ponzis del que cuelgan otros ponzis...
> Reserva de valor, Sistema Monetario invariable, Sound/Hard money en base a su seguridad y descentralización de protocolo y gobernanza. Esa es su liga, y ahí está sólo.
> No es el nuevo paypal.



Claro si en esto tienes razón, pero debido a sus limitaciones técnicas bitcoin va a quedar relegado a reserva de valor y a día de hoy ya está centralizado por un lobby de mineros chinos. Lo mejor que ha aportado bitcoin es la idea de un DLT seguro, inmutable y aceptado por todos, eso va a ser lo que va a ser un win win en el mundo de los negocios y en esto bitcoin se ha quedado atrás. Aunque puede que como de reserva de valor perdure.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (29 Jul 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> No estoy generalizando con lo de vende humos, son foreroz concretos pero muy activos, ahora ya menos, todo hay que decirlo.
> 
> En el hilo de DASH hace muchos meses hice la crítica del aumento del tamaño de los bloques, revisa bien el hilo, a Claudius no le gusto mucho y por no meter follón deje correr el tema. Deben ir sobre las 5 TPS, eso es ridículo, puede que alguna más pero poco. Con la ampliación del tamaño de los bloques puede ser miles de TPS pero a un precio muy alto que no va a poder sostenerse.
> 
> ...



No es que me gustara ni dejara, a mi me gusta que me corrijan o me hagan ver las cosas desde otros lados del prisma, no te preocupes, que me puedo equivocar.

Estaremos en consenso que PayPal es una plataforma global de pagos?
Si la respuesta es SI, te comento.

Hace unos días se hizo una prueba de rendimiento de la cadena (mainnet) en el hilo quedó constancia y hay ya bastante artículos, sobre ese test, googlea.

Fue una prueba no consensuada, osea n personas forofas de dash con perfil IT decidieron lanzarla, se podría 'incluso considerar un spam' se llegó a un rendimiento del *+-65% de las tx diarias de paypal* sin saturación (muy pocos bloques iban llenos al 100% la media era 80%+-), hay que recordar que tiene 2M su bloque. (En el hilo se comentó).

La prueba duró 48h yo me enteré, que era una prueba xq 'no veía normal' que estuviera tirando 450k tx y yo hice mis pruebas, en el hilo ya lo comenté y no noté nada 'anormal'.

Por otro lado hay un estudio (de 6 meses) del ASU la universidad de Arizona, en el que se ha publicado la primera parte, que podría escalar a 8M-10M sin 'excesivos' problemas, pero claro, es que Dash, cada vez se va a parecer menos y 'heredar' código de Bitcoin.

Como has comentado los MN son el 'homónimo' a las LN (tier-2) solo que ya funcionando desde hace tiempo y dentro del roadmap de desarrollo se prevee usar hardware específico, (ya se usa en el minado, verdad?) 'low cost', para poder *correr Evolution* (no antes). 
Cualquier consola de videojuegos de hace 3 años que vuestros hijos tienen aparcada soportaría esa carga (ley de moore), y por lo que tengo entendido se está en i+d+i (sin prisa) en hardware específico para optimizar al máximo los recursos incluído los de consumo, porque se tiene 'ancho de tx' equivalente a un hipotético 'mainstream' equiparable a Paypal, con SPV wallets. 

Este hilo es de especulación de altcoins, haced historia, desde cuando se lleva 'shilleando' el potencial de Dash y hasta dónde ha llegado su precio en fiat: Quien jugara 'bien sus cartas ya sabrá de que se habla, antes otros las jugaron . 

Hasta dónde irá su precio en fiat que es lo que interesa el hilo, NPI.
Que es el segundo cryptoactivo más usado en Venezuela como Digital Cash es un hecho, y pasará a ser el primero. Y que le siguen varios países de Africa como Ghana, Kenia, Zimbawe, es un secreto a voces.., y eso lo hacen porque prueban la tecnología y ven que les es útil.

Hace muchos años dije en el hilo de btc, que la gente necesita formación en el uso de la tecnología basada en cryptomonedas como método de pago y la gente que necesita esa solución en sus vidas *por necesidad* decidirá que elegir, sea la que sea. Y ya existen países y zonas geográficas, que ellos mismos se están autoregulando y están sirviendo de pruebas piloto.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Jul 2018)

Claudius dijo:


> No es que me gustara ni dejara, a mi me gusta que me corrijan o me hagan ver las cosas desde otros lados del prisma, no te preocupes, que me puedo equivocar.
> 
> Estaremos en consenso que PayPal es una plataforma global de pagos?
> Si la respuesta es SI, te comento.
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta. En base a lo que dices retomaré el seguimiento de DASH.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (30 Jul 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta. En base a lo que dices retomaré el seguimiento de DASH.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Es uno de los activos que llevo tiempo siguiendo como sabéis, y he dicho todo lo que me parecía bien, y lo que me parecía mal.

De la parte positiva, creo que se intenta por todos los medios darle un uso real a esta "moneda", la tecnología usada a día de hoy va de cine, el crecimiento de su infraestructura es intachable, el desarrollo es constante, y el road map es prometedor.

En la parte que a mi personalmente no me gusta, está principalmente la financiación de proyectos "paja" (a mi modo de ver), y quizá una falta de comunicación más fluida entre el equipo Core de Dash y el potencial inversor, al tiempo que no son para nada sensacionalistas, lo que puede ser un arma de doble filo, ya que de ser más "espectaculares", es muy posible que le precio fuera superior, y por lo tanto la posibilidad mensual de financiación.

Creo que gran parte del goteo a la baja que vemos, es precisamente por ese motivo, la necesidad de financiación del equipo, y de los proyectos financiados mensualmente, ya que este monto se deriva principalmente a fiat, y en dólares, lo que refleja este tendencia marcada a la baja.

Otros activos se holdean y no se venden a precios bajos, pero Dash está en gran parte obligado a cambiar activos a fiat para continuar financiando hitos.


No pongo la mano en el fuego por ningún token, pero creo que Dash podría tener su hueco en un futuro próximo (ojo a los masternodos, de nuevo en ATH)

Buen día.


----------



## Claudius (30 Jul 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> En la parte que a mi personalmente no me gusta, está principalmente la financiación de proyectos "paja" (a mi modo de ver), y quizá una falta de comunicación más fluida entre el equipo Core de Dash y el potencial inversor, al tiempo que no son para nada sensacionalistas, lo que puede ser un arma de doble filo, ya que de ser más "espectaculares", es muy posible que le precio fuera superior, y por lo tanto la posibilidad mensual de financiación.



Coincido. De los proyectos que ha financiado Dash, un % he visto con escaso retorno, (eso me parece a mi), fruto de las vacas gordas y 'excentricidades' de neo-ricos y las votaciones de su millenial 'consejo de administración', pero en las vacas flacas, supongo que sean más selectivos.
Este año va a salir el Dash Venture, un fondo de inversión con sede en las Caiman (creo) para financiar emprendimientos o empresas, con ROI más plausibles ya que muchos 'listos' han fundado en 2017 sus empresas a coste zero (ya lo comenté hace tiempo..).

Esto puede ser muy interesante, para el futuro..

--
En otro orden de cosas:

Teeka Tiwari de Palm Beach Research Group dijo en una entrevista con Glenn Beck que espera que Dash llegue haga un 10X “durante el próximo año y cambie” a “2600$”.

Yo soy más de la opinión que será, lo que el `bitcoin Index' marque.

Palm Beach Report on Glenn Beck last night says Dash 10x incoming - Crypto Reader


Palm Beach Research Group espera que Dash aumente en 10 veces su precio durante el próximo año | Dash News En Español


----------



## paketazo (30 Jul 2018)

Sigo bastante desconectado del cotarro, pero mitrando por encima me llama la atención el chart de MAID,

¿Alguno que la siga puede aportar algo, o es solo casualidad?

Algo próximo en roadmap?

Un slaudo


----------



## bubbler (30 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## silverwindow (30 Jul 2018)

No se.

Yo a dash la veo perdiendo valor y siguiendo el oleaje de btc,como todas de momento.

Si las tienes a 10 pavos pues muy bien has triinfado.Sino,para mi es una coin mas.

Vendere y comprare como las otras,si veo q se anima o van a sacar algo.


----------



## Gurney (30 Jul 2018)

EOS pasito a pasito hacia abajo.


----------



## Patanegra (30 Jul 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Sigo bastante desconectado del cotarro, pero mitrando por encima me llama la atención el chart de MAID,
> 
> ¿Alguno que la siga puede aportar algo, o es solo casualidad?
> 
> ...



hace unas semanas en este hilo un forero decia que MAID era la hostia y el futuro de las cripto. Por desgracia no me acuerdo de su nombre, no es de los que mas postean por aqui. Le hice caso y es una de mis pocas chapas que se mantiene.

Edito: el forero en cuestion es zz00zz, mira sus anitguos posts, hay un hilo incluso para Maid....y si entiendes este tocho, toma:

PARSEC: A Paradigm Shift for Asynchronous and Permissionless Consensus


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (31 Jul 2018)

A mí ya me parece que con las criptos que van en los primeros puestos del Marketcap no nos haremos ricos en la puta vida. Si quieres grandes ganancias,jugándote grandes pérdidas,éso sí, hay que bajar a shitland.


----------



## djun (31 Jul 2018)

Si aprueban los ETFs para criptos, qué chapas pueden salir favorecidas? Las del Top 10? Bitcoin? ¿Tenéis alguna idea?

Supongo que pegarían un buen subidón en general ¿no?.


----------



## bubbler (31 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## bubbler (31 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## p_pin (31 Jul 2018)

Un ejperto en LN.... juas


----------



## bubbler (31 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## p_pin (31 Jul 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Pero hombreeee, no me digas que te has creído que con tu raspberry de andar por casa vas a tener control de este tinglado, eso es un pensamiento infantil.



FUD FUD FUD

)

Miente que algo queda


----------



## silverwindow (31 Jul 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> FUD FUD FUD
> 
> )
> 
> Miente que algo queda



pero entiendes algo de lo que dice no?
o eres el tontin que solo sabe decir FUD cada ve que oye algo que no le gusta?


----------



## p_pin (31 Jul 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> pero entiendes algo de lo que dice no?
> o eres el tontin que solo sabe decir FUD cada ve que oye algo que no le gusta?



Entender una mentira? tu que eres? el tontín que se cree cualquier gilipollez que un payaso dice en un foro?


----------



## bubbler (31 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## p_pin (31 Jul 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> *mentira* -> ¿Puedes demostrarlo? No, no puedes... Yo tampoco puedo demostrar que MasterCard o Visa estén realizando el soporte de la LN (ya que no hay comunicado oficial)... Entonces queda el sentido común y la lógica... La LN es un servicio deficitario, el cual está soportado económicamente por agentes interesados en mantener el cotarro, a cambio claro, de tener el control del suministro de "La Especia" (ver película Dune o MadMaxIII el metano); ya da igual la minería, ya que el consumo de pago se realizaría a través de LN y ésta estaría "concentrada" en una empresa que tenga ya How-Know en procesamientos de pagos (PayPal)...
> 
> Esta síntesis lógica, frente a algún argumento (aunque sea teórico) por tu parte...



Y los aliens?


----------



## bubbler (31 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## p_pin (31 Jul 2018)

Pero como se rebate una mentira?
Cuanto más te troleo más gilipolleces dices

Venga, háblame de mad-max y su influencia en la minería... juas


----------



## bubbler (31 Jul 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## p_pin (31 Jul 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> No tienes fundamentos en rebatir el escenario que he expuesto.
> 
> 
> *Cuanto más te troleo* -> Tú mismo te has calificado.
> ...



Es que sólo estoy dando a pié a que sueltes tus chorradas para que quedes retratado


----------



## bmbnct (31 Jul 2018)

A ver si os aclaráis por aquí; no habíais quedado en que los proyectos centralizados es lo que a los que dirigen el mundo más les gusta?

Si habéis concluido eso y además que LN esta montada por Mastercard, pues es apuesta segura no? 

Sino preguntadle a Divad, os contará una historia muy buena sobre la judiada y bla bla bla . Además con ilustraciones y todo.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2018 at 15:27 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> Pero hombreeee, no me digas que te has creído que con tu raspberry de andar por casa vas a tener control de este tinglado, eso es un pensamiento infantil.



Control sobre que payasin? Sabes lo que es un smartcontract? Quien tiene control sobre ello? Cuantas veces hay que repetir que en LN no existe el parámetro confianza? Es el smartcontract multifirma el que gestiona los fondos del canal. Por mucha centralización que se de en unos hipotéticos hubs, no se delega la confianza de los fondos en ellos.
Y sobre lo del hardware que comentas.... te alegrará saber que pronto con Neutrino se podrá tener un nodo LN en el teléfono móvil, o que con c-lightning ya no es necesario disponer del nodo bitcoin y LN en el mismo dispositivo. 
Por cierto, LN esta a dos pasos de los 100 bitcoins de capacidad de nuevo.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2018 at 15:59 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> *mentira* -> ¿Puedes demostrarlo? No, no puedes... Yo tampoco puedo demostrar que MasterCard o Visa estén realizando el soporte de la LN (ya que no hay comunicado oficial)... Entonces queda el sentido común y la lógica... La LN es un servicio deficitario, el cual está soportado económicamente por agentes interesados en mantener el cotarro, a cambio claro, de tener el control del suministro de "La Especia" (ver película Dune o MadMaxIII el metano); ya da igual la minería, ya que el consumo de pago se realizaría a través de LN y ésta estaría "concentrada" en una empresa que tenga ya How-Know en procesamientos de pagos (PayPal)...
> 
> Esta síntesis lógica, frente a algún argumento (aunque sea teórico) por tu parte...



No hay nada que demostrar, quieres crear un hub LN y atraer pagos o que te abran canales para hacer competencia al nodo de Mastercard o de la judiada de Divad? Pues ponte una tienda que ofrezca productos por LN, baja las fees (libre mercado) para que los pagos pasen a través de ti, abre canales con mas capacidad, supervisa periódicamente los canales para que no se queden 'muertos'... todos los nodos, a igualdad de condiciones, tienen el mismo peso. 

El tiempo y el libre mercado ira moldeando el crecimiento de la red Lightning.


----------



## davitin (31 Jul 2018)

A que se debe el bajon de hoy?


----------



## Gurney (31 Jul 2018)

Top 5 Cryptocurrency Projects to Watch in August 2018 - Invest In Blockchain

Alguien conoce alguno de estas cryptos más a fondo?
Alguna opinión?


----------



## Carlos1 (31 Jul 2018)

gurney dijo:


> top 5 cryptocurrency projects to watch in august 2018 - invest in blockchain
> 
> alguien conoce alguno de estas cryptos más a fondo?
> Alguna opinión?




edit......


----------



## coque42 (31 Jul 2018)

A día de hoy nos quedan dos opciones:
1-Seguir en las criptomonedas heridas de muerte y sin interés por parte de instituciones, hedge funds, fondos, sicavs... Los retails no tienen dinero para sostener los precios, no hay ningún motivo para almacenar moneditas (no dan dividendos, no son el capital social ni de una empresa ni del proyecto que la respalda). Si ahora los precios os parecen baratos, esperaros para dentro de unos meses...

2-Migrar a un mercado similar mas saneado y lucrativo, tenéis muchísimos, los metales raros, chicharros del NASDAQ, OTCs (acciones a centavo). Creo que podría ser muy interesante crear un hilo similar a este, pero de OTCs y activos de alta volatilidad.


----------



## plus ultra (31 Jul 2018)

Atentos a al noticia el evento tendrá lugar en octubre,pero la noticia podría dar un empujón a XRP,presencia de Bill clinton.

President Bill Clinton Keynotes Swell 2018

Poloniex metera mañana EOS con pares BTC,ETH y USDT.Prácticamente no conozco nada de EOS,para dar una opinión pero teniendo en cuenta que los nuevos propietarios de poloniex están estan soltando lastre le debieron ver algo interesante para meterla.

BTC Dominancia en 48.1% la verdad que en condiciones normales no pense que llegaría tan arriba aun queda un mes largo antes de los ETF puede ser un agosto divertido que posiblemente pille a mas de uno de vacaciones.


----------



## silverwindow (31 Jul 2018)

coque42 dijo:


> A día de hoy nos quedan dos opciones:
> 1-Seguir en las criptomonedas heridas de muerte y sin interés por parte de instituciones, hedge funds, fondos, sicavs... Los retails no tienen dinero para sostener los precios, no hay ningún motivo para almacenar moneditas (no dan dividendos, no son el capital social ni de una empresa ni del proyecto que la respalda). Si ahora los precios os parecen baratos, esperaros para dentro de unos meses...
> 
> 2-Migrar a un mercado similar mas saneado y lucrativo, tenéis muchísimos, los metales raros, chicharros del NASDAQ, OTCs (acciones a centavo). Creo que podría ser muy interesante crear un hilo similar a este, pero de OTCs y activos de alta volatilidad.



Gracias pero no.
Pero Tu quedate en el viejo mundo que ya estas bien ahi.


----------



## Kukulkam (31 Jul 2018)

Hace eones que hablé de Safex por aquçi, parece que este va a ser su año, o no

---------- Post added 31-jul-2018 at 22:54 ----------




bubbler dijo:


> *mentira* -> ¿Puedes demostrarlo? No, no puedes... Yo tampoco puedo demostrar que MasterCard o Visa estén realizando el soporte de la LN (ya que no hay comunicado oficial)... Entonces queda el sentido común y la lógica... La LN es un servicio deficitario, el cual está soportado económicamente por agentes interesados en mantener el cotarro, a cambio claro, de tener el control del suministro de "La Especia" (ver película Dune o MadMaxIII el metano); ya da igual la minería, ya que el consumo de pago se realizaría a través de LN y ésta estaría "concentrada" en una empresa que tenga ya How-Know en procesamientos de pagos (PayPal)...
> 
> Esta síntesis lógica, frente a algún argumento (aunque sea teórico) por tu parte...



Tu no eras el magufo que hackeaba cuentas de ethereum ? como te ha ido, has comprado yate o casoplón?


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2018)

Uno sabe que tiene la razón cuando le insultan, se mofan y tratan de desacreditarlo sin argumentos. TODO LO QUE SUELTAN ES HUMO.

Quienes compren bitcoin han de saber que se van a comer un buen Mojón. Por eso se pasean por aquí los bitcoñeros, no tienen suficiente con lamerse el cipote en su hilo que necesitan a nuevos pardillos que caigan en el timo. Dad las gracias si vuelve a besar los $20k.

Quien tenga tiempo y quiera buscar mis post sobre bitcoin verá que empecé a llevarles la contraria en Diciembre de 2016 y a principio de enero compré eth a $8 y btc estaba a $900... pues la clavé.

Si estáis aquí para forraros tenéis que buscar cryptos que den una mayor revalorización. Si quieres hacer el gilipollas no compres btc, compra 42-coin (42) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap que sería lo mismo que comprar bitcoin pero para hacerte el chulo y quedar como un gilipollas te puede ir de pm.

Lo puse el otro día, no es lo mismo comprar una sola mierda que valga $7600 y ponerte a rezar para que las linternas mágicas funcionen como llevan diciendo desde 2016 :XX:::

Dudo mucho que tengan bitcoins ya que viven más tiempo en los foros y dando clases de la linterna mágica que disfrutando supuestamente de la pasta que tienen o hacen creer al ser "veteranos". Siempre salen con los mismos cuentos y no refutan nada, se lamen el cipote y tienes que aceptar como se tragan la lefa para creerte que esa mierda es buena porque sí, porque lo dicen ellos... cuando nadie ni ninguna compañía está fabricando nada para que LN esté en cualquier dispositivo y ni mucho menos ningún SER sin conocimientos básicos se va a poner a montar un nodo y configurarlo... Ya ni menciono en el sector servicios :XX: putos estafadores! :: ni como reserva valor, ni como el oro digital, subirá por inercia de entrada masiva de dinero (adaptación criptoniana) pero al ser un truñaco colapsará al no poder soportar la carga y todo el dinero se repartirá entre las plataformas, tokens y criptoparaisos (dash, zcash,...)

Son community manager (COME MIERDAS) y se encargan de que la distribución de la riqueza solo quede en manos de los listos que les lleven la contraria tras invertir en cryptos que te den miles o millones de chapas y después esa misma mierda acabe valiendo X dólares. Por no hablar que ante la petada bancaria que se avecina el sistema fiduciario se irá a tomar por culo y así el ganado se pasará a usar las criptomonedas por cojones. 
[youtube]J_iTld4ap6U[/youtube]


13 de Agosto ETH realiza HF
16 de Agosto SEC aprueba ETF Solidx Bitcoin Shares + ProShares
Ethereum Is Testing Code for Its Next Hard Fork - CoinDesk
Qué otros ETF de Bitcoin aguardan una decisión de la SEC - Infobae

El rally podría comenzarlo eth y después le seguiría btc... siguiendo la subida todo criptolandia.

Intuyo que la judiada no quiere a muchos ricos y para ello evitará hacer una subida progresiva ya que los surfistas se harían asquerosamente ricos :fiufiu: por lo tanto las subidas serán muy bestias en un plazo de tiempo corto y para aquellos que se han quedado mirando desde la grada se habrán dado cuenta que será absurdo cambiar el fiat por cryptos...

Hay muchos eventos, noticias,... que señalan a Octubre, posiblemente así ocurra y para Diciembre podríamos ver máximos inimaginables. 

Mi quiniela de cryptos que obtendrán una mayor revalorización de aquí al 31 Diciembre.

EOS = $7,14 
QTUM = $6,68
0x = $1,03
Golem = $0,254123
Stratis = $2,45 
Pundi X = $0,002339
Status = $0,058496
DigixDAO = $82,26 
Loopring = $0,221155
dentacoin = $0,000334
TenX = $0,776710
Civic = $0,161294
Aragon = $1,5
Ignis = $0,057559
Sirin = $0,125413 
ALQO = $0,104229
Dent = $0,002333
Telcoin = $0,000701
Refereum = $0,008867
NPX = $0,253894
BAX = $0,000826

De 1722 mierdas según CMC están son mis elegidas. Repito para los bitcoñitos come mierdas, lo que busco es REVALORIZACIÓN. Animo a los burbujarras a poner las suyas y así a final de año nos pegamos unas risas :Baile:

No hay ninguna mierda descentralizada y todo va a estar controlado por la judiada. El vídeo es del año pasado, pero para que os hagáis una idea de las cryptos ya viene bien
[youtube]k5arn-kX3aw[/youtube]

Vitalik Buterin fue fichado por un enviado del Club Billderberg, hice un hilo sobre el de como lo sacarón de su adicción al WOW para darle una beca de $500k y así todos darán las gracias a los niños que salvaron al SER HUMANO de su extinción tras el colapso del sistema fiduciario...
[youtube]Trj_UU6J3-A[/youtube]


----------



## davitin (1 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Uno sabe que tiene la razón cuando le insultan, se mofan y tratan de desacreditarlo sin argumentos. TODO LO QUE SUELTAN ES HUMO.
> 
> Quienes compren bitcoin han de saber que se van a comer un buen Mojón. Por eso se pasean por aquí los bitcoñeros, no tienen suficiente con lamerse el cipote en su hilo que necesitan a nuevos pardillos que caigan en el timo. Dad las gracias si vuelve a besar los $20k.
> 
> ...



Vaya tela, el Vitalik ese del video parece que esta como una regadera el cabron.

En serio piensas que el bitcoin no va a ningun lado?

No tengo ni una de las criptos que has puesto, dime que opinas de estas: iota, iot chain, datum, pareto, sonm, nano, neo, zilliqa, omiseGo, bankera...llovera cafe en el campo?

No sabia nada del Hard Fork de Eth...es previsible entonces que suba mucho.


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Vaya tela, el Vitalik ese del video parece que esta como una regadera el cabron.
> 
> En serio piensas que el bitcoin no va a ningun lado?
> 
> ...



Es una cara nueva de cara a la galería
[youtube]NUq41ioFDfk[/youtube] 

Con los años que llevas en el foro tendrías que estar hasta los huevos de leer a los bitcoñitos con su cinismo y soberbia... Puede subir btc? Claro que sí, pero no tienen ni van a tener tecnología que soporte una adaptación masiva. Tener btc te hará ganar más dinero que cualquier crypto? ROTUNDAMENTE NO, matemáticas básicas;

Si con 1 btc puedes comprar miles o millones de chapas de la crypto X y está crypto sube a su ath ya ves que ganarás más dinero con la crypto X antes que con btc y no hablemos si se flipan ante la adaptación masiva.

Iota será el siguiente avance tecnológico para 2022, ahora toca jubilar al abuelete bitcoñero que ya hace su final de ciclo (numerología) noveno año y explotar las plataformas (eth, Eos, neo, qtum,...) Con sus respectivos tokens.

Nano no la tengo mirada, habría que ver si hay judiada detrás para evitar acabar como bcc.

Las demás son buenas salvo bankera que la cogería con pinzas. Las cambiaría por bax, npx o alqo.

Si la judiada decide por hacernos ricos en corto es mejor dejar las cryptos correr para un café largo.

Mercado alcista = En cualquier momento que veáis que la mierda de turno haya tocado techo... VENDER! Y a por otra crypto que todavía no le haya llegado el riego para repetir la misma jugada una y otra vez. Pillarle cariño a las cryptos es una ruina y a la vista está adoptar el holding que han instalado los bitcoñitos...

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2018)

Los datos hablan:

13 de las 14 alts, de la lista de principales alts, han perdido cotización con BTC en los últimos 90 días

12 de las 14 alts, han perdido cotización frente a BTC en los últimos 30 días

10 de las 14 alts, han perdido cotización frente a BTC en el último año, y de las 4 que tiene mejor cotización dos de ellas tienen un ridículo rendimiento del 1 y del 2%....

Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com







Durante estos años muchas alts han caído en el olvido, pero sólo BTC ha permanecido en el número 1
Se puede jugar a cazar suelos y techos con alts, yo lo hice durante un tiempo, y decidí dejar de hacerlo, os deseo suerte

En mi primera participación en el hilo de alts, dije que éstas eran un método para quitar los BTC a los usuarios... el gráfico es claro, cuántos BTC os han quitado?


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Los datos hablan:
> 
> 13 de las 14 alts, de la lista de principales alts, han perdido cotización con BTC en los últimos 90 días
> 
> ...



Puta sabandija! En vez de venir mostrando patentes, empresas invirtiendo pasta, chinos fabricando los dispositivos con su linterna mágica... Viene a mostrar lo que le interesa y encima hacerlo ahora cuando criptolandia está todo por los suelos sin tener en cuenta la revalorización que se obtendría con otras cryptos.

Matemáticas básicas, pillar cualquier crypto de las que ha mostrado o tengáis y fijar la venta en el ath. Veréis que obtendréis un beneficio mayor respecto a bitcoin. La rata asquerosa ni muestra ejemplos para no tragarse sus propias palabras.

Son tan hdps y miserables que ni se acuerda que estuvo dando por culo ayer...
Especulación con ALTCOINS IV - Página 647

El come mierda del turno de ayer no le avisó o el retrasado de ahora tiene una meningitis especial y así le va... Cámbiate el avatar y así tendrá más sentido tu nick


----------



## plus ultra (1 Ago 2018)

Spoiler






p_pin dijo:


> Los datos hablan:
> 
> 13 de las 14 alts, de la lista de principales alts, han perdido cotización con BTC en los últimos 90 días
> 
> ...







Una de las cosas mas verídicas que hay en esta vida son los números eso si sabiéndolos interpretar,la lista que has puesto referente a la cotización es un hecho.

Como la mayoría de los que llevamos algunos años en cryptos entramos unicamente por BTC, pero gracias a las ALT hemos obtenido mucha mas revalorizacion de nuestro capital inicial gracias a estas, en mi caso podria decirte que de lo que tengo hoy en dia, el 95% han sido gracias a estas,claro esta que eran otros tiempos donde era muy facil hacer hoy un por x10 mañana un x5 y pasado un x20.

A alguien que entre hoy le diria lo mismo si quieres posibilidades de una gran revalorizacion apuesta por alt,si quieres "seguridad" quédate con BTC,eso si una vez obtengas esa revalorizacion que quieres guarda en BTC,no te quedes con chicharros esperando que sean el nuevo GOOGLE o AMAZON y luego encima cuando caigan no vayas hechandole culpas a nadie.


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Puta sabandija! En vez de venir mostrando patentes, empresas invirtiendo pasta, chinos fabricando los dispositivos con su linterna mágica... Viene a mostrar lo que le interesa y encima hacerlo ahora cuando criptolandia está todo por los suelos sin tener en cuenta la revalorización que se obtendría con otras cryptos.
> 
> Matemáticas básicas, pillar cualquier crypto de las que ha mostrado o tengáis y fijar la venta en el ath. Veréis que obtendréis un beneficio mayor respecto a bitcoin. La rata asquerosa ni muestra ejemplos para no tragarse sus propias palabras.
> 
> ...



Después de un post larguísimo en el que se ve la bilis que rezumas por mostrar al resto de foreros datos reales que cualquiera puede comprobar, me queda mostrar:

Lo que decía Divad 2 post atrás:



Divad dijo:


> Uno sabe que tiene la razón cuando le insultan, se mofan y tratan de desacreditarlo sin argumentos



Vende burras, que quiere mostrar como "acierta la quiniela" copiando los resultados del "marca" el día posterior a la jornada de liga...


----------



## paketazo (1 Ago 2018)

Hace unos 8 meses en medio de jolgorio y alegrías, dejé caer que el que está preparado para el triunfo ha de saber soportar los fracasos.

Quizá no estemos ante triunfos ni fracasos, solo ante un espejo que nos muestra los sentimientos magnificados a través de la sociedad o grupo implicado en este mundillo.

¿queréis haceros millonarios?

Claro, ¿Quién no?...

Hubiera sido relativamente fácil comprar sucedáneos de BTC a 1$ y venderlos a 20K...pero el mundo no funciona así.

El único modo que sé de vencer al sistema (a la media de los que están implicados en el juego), es ser más listo y sobre todo más paciente que ellos.

Cuando BTC salto de pocos dólares, a valer 20$...50$....rápido aparecieron los predicadores a avisar de que se vendiera rápido, que era dinero fácil y pronto valdría 0.

Hace unos meses valía 20K y unos cuantos avisaron que era mejor vender que se vendría abajo, y unos muchos dijeron que se iría a 100K, o a 1M...

¿Cuántos apuestan ahora a que ETH valdrá 5K, o LTC 2K?...¿muy pocos, verdad?

Bien, pues ahora que empiezo a ver desesperación e inquietud, entiendo lo que pasaron los holders de BTC cuando este cayó por ejemplo de 1100$ a menos de 200$...no fue un proceso rápido, tardó muchos meses, y axfisió a muchos que tuvieron en la mano ser millonarios y vieron como ahora eran solo cienmileuristas...y les entró el pánico pensar que podrían volver al punto de partida, y decidieron vender.

Las grandes carteras no vendieron, los exchangers recién nacidos acumularon, al igual que muchos holders y fondos que diversificaron pro primera vez en esta nueva etapa de inversión.

Hoy, cualquiera puede ver que mantienen sus posiciones, al igual que en LTC, ETH, Dash… 

*¿Quién es tan tonto de tener millones potenciales en una chapa, y no cambiar a fiat de inmediato?*

Esa es la respuesta que deberéis buscar, todo lo demás es caminar sin rumbo o estrategia.

Luego nos cabrearemos pensando que si tal chapa subirá más, que si BTC está obsoleto, que si ETH se colapsará con lo pesada que se ha vuelto, que si XRP está centralizada...

Separaros del bosque para poder contar mejor los aboles, si no solo veréis la corteza rascándoos la nariz, y no sabréis si el árbol está seco o tiene buena madera.

Yo llevo sin moverme muchos meses, tomé mi decisión, y la dejaré correr.

¿la cagaré?

Puede ser, pero si no aprendo del pasado que es de lo poco que tengo para poder hacerlo, es que no he aprendido casi nada.

Mucha suerte a todos, y recordad que no podéis influir en el curso de los acontecimientos de gran calado por mucho que os esforcéis en intentarlo...es como golpear una montaña con un puño...nos parece que estamos logrando algo, pero el tiempo nos pondrá en nuestro lugar.

Un saludo.


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Después de un post larguísimo en el que se ve la bilis que rezumas por mostrar al resto de foreros datos reales que cualquiera puede comprobar, me queda mostrar:
> 
> Lo que decía Divad 2 post atrás:
> 
> ...



1btc ahora hasta ath se obtendría 2,64 






Dudo mucho que las personas que leen por aquí tengan ganas de quedarse con la cara de gilipollas cuando vean que han ganado pasta sí, pero una mierda en comparación si se hubieran subido a otra crypto.

Estamos en fase de distribución, tomar asiento y dejarlas correr hasta finales de año. Quienes quieran buscar beneficios en cualquier momento les recomiendo surfear en IDEX con entradas judías. Los compañeros del discord lo están exprimiendo bien...

Os escupo en la cara porque me sale de los cojones leer tantas gilipolleces y si tanto os gusta lameros el cipote no salgáis de vuestro hilo. Por eso éste se llama ESPECULACIÓN. El plus ultra reconoce que el beneficio se obtiene con las alts y a la vez tiene que lamer el cipote vendiendo que bitcoin es seguro... Lo que será seguro es que se irá a la mierda si no se pasan a PoS







Pero claro, si al final cambian a PoS y son la última mierda que nadie querrá por ser los últimos subnormales en actualizarse... pues ya vendrán al foro diciendo: que ya lo sabía que esto podía pasar,... no pasa nada, yo solo estaba porque me gustaba la tecnología por ser la primera,... 

Veréis comentarios que se os reirán en la puta cara y mientras los listos que llevaron la contraria a esta banda de subnormales que viven en el foro tendrán pasta para varias generaciones.


----------



## coque42 (1 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Gracias pero no.
> Pero Tu quedate en el viejo mundo que ya estas bien ahi.



Yo ya me he retirado de esto, pero estuve muy metido hasta hace poco. El tiempo dirá quién es el idiota.


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> 1btc ahora hasta ath se obtendría 2,64
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Un argumento incontestable... las mismas capturas de siempre, el mismo discurso magufo

Pero eeehhh, que estamos en distribución... y ahora Divad nos va a explicar qué es lo que viene después de la fase de distribución...


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Un argumento incontestable... las mismas capturas de siempre, el mismo discurso magufo
> 
> Pero eeehhh, que estamos en distribución... y ahora Divad nos va a explicar qué es lo que viene después de la fase de distribución...



Así defiendes tu mierda de bitcoin? Muestra patentes o a los chinos fabricando vuestra linterna mágica en dispositivos... ::

Veo que te ha tocado a ti hacerte el subnormal en el hilo, llama a tus superiores a que vengan a dar respuestas y os podéis ahorrar lameros la polla. 

Te debe de escocer bien que cualquiera que entre ahora en las cryptos y compre una crypto que no sea bitcoin va a sacar más pasta que tú, eh! :XX: 

Si para Octubre tenemos la adaptación de las cryptos todo criptolandia subirá y posiblemente sea la última vez que hagamos x100, x1000, x10000... pero claro, la labor de los bitcoñeros es que hayan menos ricos en el nuevo sistema que compartiremos todos... tantos años lamiéndose el cipote y ahora que estáis en el tramo final se os van los planes a la mierda :XX: 



Spoiler



::


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2018)

Estamos esperando...



> Un argumento incontestable... las mismas capturas de siempre, el mismo discurso magufo
> 
> Pero ee, *que estamos en distribución... y ahora Divad nos va a explicar qué es lo que viene después de la fase de distribución..*.


----------



## Divad (1 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Estamos esperando...



No has visto la distribución?







No ves que invertir en bitcoin es dejar de ganar dinero? Siempre y cuando vuelva a subir... porque como sacrifiquen al caballo de troya (bitcoin) seguro que desaparecéis del foro y ya podréis disfrutar de vuestras merecidas vacaciones come mierdas.

Tienes las patentes de esos dispositivos que tendrán la linterna mágica? ::

Respondes con evasivas porque sabes que vendes mierda pura para las pobres gacelas que vienen a informarse. No estáis contentos con estafar en vuestro hilo bitcoñito... que tenéis que venir aquí para seguir promocionando vuestra mierda.

Si en los sueños más húmedos subiera btc a $100k... qué te hace pensar que el resto de cryptos no subirían en la misma proporción? No te das cuenta que el beneficio sería mucho mayor para quienes estén sentados en las alts?


----------



## silverwindow (1 Ago 2018)

Con las shitcoins se gana mas dinero.Pero tambien es verdad que en 1 año la pueden deslistar y adios.

Bitcoin ,esta ahi,sigue desarrollando y no tiene pinta de morir.Es "seguro".Y eso vale dinero.

Pero si,en shitland hay mucha mas pasta a ganar.


----------



## davitin (1 Ago 2018)

A mi lo que me extraña es que bitcoin no este ya subiendo teniendo a la vuelta de la esquina la posible aprovacion de los etf...el mercado esta apatico total.


----------



## p_pin (1 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> *No has visto la distribución?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y no te ha dado por pensar... que si las alts, están más lejos de sus máximos que BTC... es por que han caído con más fuerza?,,, hey hey hey, no me lo digas... tú vendiste en máximos

Si en los sueños más húmedos btc llegara a 100k... el primero que debería estar contento eres tú, si te crees tu hipótesis, las alts subirían aun más que btc

Fase de distribución:


----------



## Patanegra (1 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> A mi lo que me extraña es que bitcoin no este ya subiendo teniendo a la vuelta de la esquina la posible aprovacion de los etf...el mercado esta apatico total.



como sabes que los ETF se van a aprobar? uno de los comisionados de la SEC te ha dado un soplo? no? entonces no lo sabes, por que un forero o youtubero haya dicho eso no lo hace cierto...

te acuerdas del nuevo año chino? de los bonos de Wall St? de la conferencia Ethereum tras la cual "siepre" sube todo? pareces nuevo hombre....

BTC subira cuando suba, nadie sabe si este otoño aprobaran el ETF o lo dejaran para mas tarde. BTC puede subir sin el ETF aprobado o bajar con el ETF aprobado o cualquier cosa.

Para mi, y es una impresion personal basada en nada, el ETF no va ser ni denegado ni aprobado, van a reportar la decision unos meses (y luego la reportaran otros meses mas). Poniendome en la piel de los burocratas que deciden, si apruebo el ETF y sale bien, no me beneficio. Si lo apruebo y el BTC despues de pumpear se va a la mierda, entonces los "inversores" estafados se van a volver contra mi (como los de los sellos que acusaban a la comision nacional del mercado de valores de haber aprobado AFINSA, y con esa excusa se escudaron los afectados para reclamar al estado que les devuelvan lo pagado).


----------



## Divad (2 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Y no te ha dado por pensar... que si las alts, están más lejos de sus máximos que BTC... es por que han caído con más fuerza?,,, hey hey hey, no me lo digas... tú vendiste en máximos
> 
> Si en los sueños más húmedos btc llegara a 100k... el primero que debería estar contento eres tú, si te crees tu hipótesis, las alts subirían aun más que btc
> 
> Fase de distribución:



Seguro que fuiste inteligente y como lo viste venir vendiste todo cerca de los $20k :XX: por eso llevas gran parte de tu vida en el foro ::

Criptolandia está manipulada desde que se creó al igual que TODO, llevamos de contracciones desde principios de año y para Septiembre-Octubre llegará el parto :XX: Si te gusta más, seguimos en fase de acumulación para posicionarse en las alts y esperar la gran fiesta.

Has encontrado la patente de los dispositivos con la linterna mágica o a los chinos haciéndolo en negro? 8: Cuando las plataformas y la red de tokens comiencen a funcionar 
Ethereum sabes que bitcoin no tendrá utilidad por no ser escalable, lento y altamente contaminante? No te has dado cuenta que están cambiando la realidad que compartimos a una más limpia; coches eléctricos,... y pretendéis que bitcoin va a romper la regla?:XX: 

Aunque se vaya a $0 siempre te quedará el consuelo de que pudiste haber vendido a $20k y a $7.5 para darte algún capricho... aunque si me recuerdas bien podrías haber vendido hasta en los $15k... pero la jodida avaricia de querer más se marcará un bonito revés


----------



## Patanegra (2 Ago 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Yo creo que no hay que ser pitoniso o valorar las criptos únicamente por su futuro.
> 
> El presente, lo que hoy en día ofrecen, no es moco de pavo.
> 
> ...



hace 7 meses que no vienen pardillos nuevos, fui de los ultimos :: necesitamos carne fresca


----------



## Pirro (2 Ago 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> (...)
> 
> *¿Quién es tan tonto de tener millones potenciales en una chapa, y no cambiar a fiat de inmediato?*
> 
> ...



Grandísima intervención paketazo. De lo mejor que he leído en este hilo.

Por experiencias de personas muy cercanas a mí -y maldita la hora en la que se me ocurrió enseñarle a nadie qué cojones es Bitcoin y el critpomundo- he podido observar que el hodl largoplacista contra viento y marea sólo puede estar motivado o por férreas convicciones ideológicas o por una extraña mezcla de codicia y soberbia. 

Queda en la mano de cada uno tener claro cuáles son sus motivaciones. Y si optamos por ser codiciosos, probablemente ganemos pasta si sabemos ser sólo un poco menos codiciosos que el resto de actores del mercado.

Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (2 Ago 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Grandísima intervención paketazo. De lo mejor que he leído en este hilo.
> 
> Por experiencias de personas muy cercanas a mí -y maldita la hora en la que se me ocurrió enseñarle a nadie qué cojones es Bitcoin y el critpomundo- he podido observar que el hodl largoplacista contra viento y marea sólo puede estar motivado o por férreas convicciones ideológicas o por una extraña mezcla de codicia y soberbia.
> 
> ...



Y que recomiendas como alternativa al hold? Vender como un gilipollas barato cuando has comprado caro? Ir saltando de moneda en moneda todos los días? Aguantar tu moneda durante una semana y si no te haces "Ricoh" la vendes a los siete días? O comprar bitcoin para ver si sube TU inversión?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (2 Ago 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Hay básicamente tres opciones, no hacer nada, hacer algo o estar todo el día pendiente de no hacer nada.
> 
> Tu pareces de esos últimos.



Hay una cuarta, aprender de los propios errores, por eso prefiero esperar...ponte tu a jugar con tu dinero hasta que te quedes sin un puto duro.


----------



## davitin (2 Ago 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Si entiendes que no haber vendido a tiempo fue un error, estás en la tercera opción.
> 
> Si por el contrario, consideras que fue buena idea, entonces sí, hay una cuarta, quinta y decimonovena opción, tantas como veces repitas el mismo error.
> 
> ...



Pues nada hombre, tú ya veo que sabes hacia donde va el mercado, debes tener información privilegiada o ser más listo que nadie para saber qué la última subida fue el momento correcto de vender y no otro, y que ademas tu lo hiciste, como sabes todo lo que va a pasar pues no hace falta hablar más contigo.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ago 2018)

Los q vendieron etherum a 100 pavos sacaron pasta.Luego subio a 1500.

Sacar 100000 esta bien,pero savar 1kilo mola mas.

Asi que lo de vende cuando saques pasta,hay q ponerlo entrecomillas.

Algunos llevais aqui 3 meses y os creeis muy listos.

Os van a follar por todos lados.


----------



## Patanegra (2 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Os van a follar por todos lados.



ya lo hacen, no me esperaba ejercer de sujeto pasivo cuando me meti a esto ::


----------



## Pirro (2 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Y que recomiendas como alternativa al hold? *Vender como un gilipollas barato cuando has comprado caro?* Ir saltando de moneda en moneda todos los días? Aguantar tu moneda durante una semana y si no te haces "Ricoh" la vendes a los siete días? O comprar bitcoin para ver si sube TU inversión?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Sii vendes a pérdidas no es que "vendas como un gilipollas", es que en su día compraste como un gilipollas. Si no tienes claro esto holdearas como un gilipollas y posiblemente lamentes no haber vendido "como un gilipollas" tiempo atrás.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2018)

esto es un activo más, montaos una cartera con metales preciosos, acciones, casas, tierras, criptos, estudios que mejoren vuestro cv y realmente os la pelara lo que ocurra


----------



## fary (2 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Y que recomiendas como alternativa al hold? Vender como un gilipollas barato cuando has comprado caro? Ir saltando de moneda en moneda todos los días? Aguantar tu moneda durante una semana y si no te haces "Ricoh" la vendes a los siete días? O comprar bitcoin para ver si sube TU inversión?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



A veces no queda otra que reconocer el fracaso antes de que tu mierda haya perdido el 90% y ya casi de igual lo que hagas con esas cuatro perras, en ese caso puedes tratar aunque sea de multiplicar esa sucia chapa tradeandola en bajada. 
El "ya subira" en un mercado donde salen chapas nuevas cada minuto es hasta infantil. Muchas mierdas jamas volveran a subir a ATH, no hay pasta para tanto vertedero.

El hold es un timo, los grupos de telegram, plagados de fanboys chupando pollas como si ni hubiera dios, evangelizando en las bondades del proyecto mientras te ponen una foto de uno del team comiendose un helado ( caso veridico), y mientras el team dumpeando su mierda para pagarse las putas.

Espero que soltaras lastre en pareto cuando metio el arreon ese brutal, o por lo menos a medio desplome


----------



## paketazo (2 Ago 2018)

Esto no es la clase de filosofía, ni la de ética...aquí estamos en la jungla, y en esta jungla, hay leones, serpientes, insectos venenosos, y hasta caníbales.

Sobrevivir al mercado es algo que logran muy pocos...quizá 1 de cada 10, y en la mayoría d los casos, ese 1 sobrevive por simple casualidad (compra unas acciones un día, se olvida de ellas y 5 años después las mira, y ve que han doblado)

Cuando empecé a invertir en metales por ejemplo, mi pensamiento inversor cambió, y me di cuenta de que pasara lo que pasara, el metal seguiría teniendo un valor intrínseco, algo que no tiene por que suceder en la renta variable o en la fija...incluida la deuda pública.

¿Qué pasa con las cryptos?

¿tienen valor intrínseco?

El valor en la mayoría de monedas digitales se lo da el usuario, incluso si la moneda es mala, con un desarrollo penoso, si tiene muchos usuarios, la moneda triunfa...


Pensad en las redes sociales...Facebook se llevó el gato al agua, pero había otros, incluso que podían ser mejores, pero acabaron sucumbiendo ante la que golpeó primero y mejor.

¿por que pervivió el formato mp3 por encima de muchos otros?

¿VHS Vs el resto?

¿El CD Vs otros soportes?

No necesariamente has de ser el mejor, simplemente con tener la fama y el apoyo social es suficiente.

En política se ve claramente, gana el más popular, no el mejor.

En Hollywood el actor de moda es quién se lleva las mejores películas, y es gracias a campañas de promoción, no a que sea mejor actor.

Hay tokens hijos de otros, que técnicamente son mejores que sus padres, pero que no llegarán a nada, por que les falta el apoyo social, o por que han llegado de segundos a un lugar dónde solo quieren primeros.

El ejemplo de BTC o ETH es claro, han sido los primeros y a los que se ha amarrado más gente, los medios se han hecho eco de ello, y han logrado masa critica suficiente para que se usen como comparación del resto.

¿son las mejores?

En popularidad sin duda, técnicamente hay mucha tela que cortar.

¿era Google el mejor buscador?

Pensad en cuando estabais en el colegio de chavales, había el chapón, y había el popular, al primero lo vacilaban, y solo le envidiaban cuando daban las notas, el popular se le envidiaba a diario.

El valor intrínseco principal de una crypto o de muchos otros activos, es el deseo por la masa de poseerlo, y hoy por hoy, lo más deseado en este universo todos sabemos lo que es.

¿cambiará?

es posible, pero a corto plazo improbable.

Hará BTC un 10X...el posible, pero a corto plazo poco probable.

¿Dónde invertir ahora?

Pues en el activo que tenga usuarios, desarrollo, roadmap de calidad y que cumpla, que cotice en múltiples plazas, con un volumen creciente de transacciones, y un objetivo claro a largo plazo.

El token que pormeta hacer de todo, que cotiza en un exchanger, con 1 developer, con 100 usuarios, con una distribución de 95% entre 3 holders, que diga que va a tocar Plutón en 2019, y que lo usará hasta el presidente USA...de ese si que hay que huir.

Prefiero poco y cierto, que mucho y humo...

Dedicad el tiempo libre a estudiar estos aspectos, y veréis como la cartera de largo plazo lo agradece.

Y como dice el compañero...nunca está de mas tener distribuido el patrimonio en diferentes mercados...atesorad algo de metal, ahora está bien de precio, y quizá en 10 añitos os ayudará a reinvertirlo en activos infravalorados, o en vivir la vida.

Buenas tardes.


----------



## Pirro (2 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Los q vendieron etherum a 100 pavos sacaron pasta.Luego subio a 1500.
> 
> Sacar 100000 esta bien,pero savar 1kilo mola mas.
> 
> ...



Mejor perder un millón potencial y tener 100.000 reales que perder esos 100.000 en la espera de un millón que no llegara jamás.

Si algo he aprendido con esta mierda es que el miedo al lucro cesante te hace palmar pasta.


----------



## Patanegra (2 Ago 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Mejor perder un millón potencial y tener 100.000 reales que perder esos 100.000 en la espera de un millón que no llegara jamás.
> 
> Si algo he aprendido con esta mierda es que el miedo al lucro cesante te hace palmar pasta.



depende, a mi 100.000 euros mas o menos no cambian mi vida de mierda. En cambio 1M si. He jugado, y he perdido salvo remontada milagro.


----------



## easyridergs (2 Ago 2018)

Vaya tela con algunos, si suben las cryptos son cojonudas, si bajan todo es una mierda y se van a ir al carajo. A ver si os dais cuenta que os quieren echar de la fiesta que se avecina para la siguiente década. Aprovechad para surfear o directamente comprar en las horas bajas de vuestros proyectos favoritos. El que tenga suerte se va a forrar, no hay que rendirse. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (2 Ago 2018)

No creo que importe si google era el mejor buscador... si no cómo creció... google empezó siendo un "buscador"... alguien diría ahora que es "sólo un buscador"??

Ha tenido la capacidad de ir añadiendo servicios que le han ido mejorando y-o ser más completo, en muchos casos adquiriendo las ideas-productos de los demás

Cuando se creó bitcoin, se ideó como "un sistema electrónico de pagos p2p"... y sin embargo, hoy casi nadie hace pagos con criptomonedas...


----------



## bmbnct (2 Ago 2018)

Bitcoin: we don


----------



## davitin (2 Ago 2018)

Este hilo se ha vuelto muy toxico, mucha negatividad y mucho "ejperto" sentando catedra, no me extraña que por aqui ya no pase ni dios.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> Bitcoin: we don



Yo creo que depende de lo que haga la SEC, hay bastantes solicitudes de ETFs y no es lo mismo que soliciten los gemelos Winklevoss que CBOe, CBOe es de los suyos. 

No obstante pueden dar largas para que el precio caiga a los niveles que les interesan a los institucionales y allí hacer acumulación, después luz verde y rally.


----------



## orbeo (2 Ago 2018)

La SEC juega con nuestros sentimientos U_U


----------



## DrJ (3 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Este hilo se ha vuelto muy toxico, mucha negatividad y mucho "ejperto" sentando catedra, no me extraña que por aqui ya no pase ni dios.



El cryptouniverso tuvo una gran subida que no fué motivada por un uso real sino que era especulativa, muchos que entraron a la busqueda de yates y putes pensaban que seria un todamoon infinito y ahora están oliéndose que no.

Nadie sabe que pasará; en unos meses puede repetirse otra subida especulativa de todo, puede ser que lentamente se comiencen a usar en la vida real y algunas monedas consoliden valor o puede ser que termine recordándose como una moda pasajera.

Retirarse o tomar posiciones y esperar? Somos mayorcetes y cada uno tendrá que tomar su decisión


----------



## juli (3 Ago 2018)

Ole gente. Poca gana de andar por aquí ni mucho sentido que se ve hasta que escampe.

Antes de nada, sólo comentarte, *easyridersg* , que para vender humo, antes debería vender ALGO...y yo aquí no he vendido NADA...y mucho menos soltado una sola palabra con intención de liar a nadie y de que ello me beneficiase. He DADO miles de horas, baboso. Hacía ,mal que bien, pero a machete, mi curro de observación y me parecía una chorrada que otros no pudiesen aprovecharlo ( por supuesto, tras interpretar mi observación , que puede llevar a tantas conclusiones como mirones). TE quoteo porque en tu marujeíto de niñata te montas un "alguien ha matáo a alguien..." sobrfe algunos foreros que han largado de Phore,PIVX y ENIGMA ...y ahí encajo yo perfectamente. Pues bien...sólo llevo posiciones en una y en las otras 2 no solté una chapa a menos del triple de compra ...y por cierto, todo ello debidamente comentado en el contexto de un hilo de especulación, cosa que, por cierto, me llevaba a posts bien más tediosos...pero entendía que podían ser de más utilidad así y me la zampaba por si a alguien le venía bien ( a estas alturas y por comemierdas como tú, si entro o salgo de algo, ese trabajazo ya no me merece la pena ). 

De cualquier modo, y como lo que merece con tanta evidencia un mierda como tú son dos buenas hostias en la boca para que aprendas respeto y va a ser que el medio no lo permite...paso de caracoleos y espumarajos a cuenta de tus bobadas, aunque, por higiene foril, dejar clarito lo bocachancla que eres, es debido ...así que se zanja con un reojillo y olé. Vendedor de humo, tu puta madre, Idiota.

-------------------------------------------------

El momento actual es de mucha incertidumbre ( el anormal anterior , y no me eternizaré en puyitas de patio de Charos ), no sólo SABE lo que va a clavarla...sino que también sabe lo que se va a ir al tacho...pero por chocante queoparezca , para sostener sentencias de ese pelo, la clave no es ser inteligente para identificar algo así...sino lo suficientemente gilipollas ya no para creer que tu mira es la correcta, sino para asegurar que algo con tantos factores es un asunto cerrado. ( algo como aquello que decía El Sabio - "No, no soy TAN JOVEN como para saberlo todo "- )

Ahora mismo y en lo que va de 2018...retrasos en roadmaps ( académicos y/o cosméticos, que de todo hay ) ...de hecho, se ha "institucionalizado" el incumplimiento de roadmap excusa en ristre como arma perfectamente válida y se acoge a ella hasta el Tato ( buena mierda, por cierto ). EL asunto es que para desactivar el Canibalismo de Nakamoto - que colea, pero dista mucho del de un año atrás y antes - , lo `primero que hay que conseguir es que haya blockchains autónomas, con argumentos suficientes para marcar rumbo y cotización al margen de BTC. Y no sólo éso...algo crucial es que , para la subida exponencial que el sector necesita ( es el crecimiento e4xponencial, estúpiudo !!! ) el cap necesita un detonante, pues se requiere un volumen descomunal para relanzar toda esa masa de pasta unos "metros más arriba" . Actualmente y desde el punto del cuarto de billón de Abril al que los dumps-rapiña han vuelto como tres o 4 veces , ya hay viejos ( y nuevos ) jugadores que se nutren ( nos nutrimos ) habitualmente ...pero esas posiciones no son, ni de lejos, suficientes para el tsunami de pasta requerido . Así que ese detonante lo que debe provocar es la llamada prfecisa a un buen motrollón de usuarios ( los que nos dejamos a las puertas de la Superbowl ) ...usuarios DE A PIE.
Tras todos estos años, el gráfico del cap tiene dos mitades perfectamente diferenciadas : La que fue de cero a diez mil kilos ...y la k, desde ahí, empezó a palpitar a la vista ( y que llega desde inicios del año pasado/ finales de 2016 ). Pues bien...la primera entrada masiva de usuarios "nuevos" fue en ese incio de año pasado...y de esos 10.000 kilos nos fuimos a unos 70 y pico...bajando , tras la primavera de ETH y Dash a 2 cifras o Monero a 1 ( el primer gran baile de SHitland en los morros del canibalismo de Nakamoto, en horas bajas por el hamijo Jihan ) a unos 60.000 de suelo en Abril . De ahí, otro empujón al inicio de verano que casi ya nos mandbaa encima de los increíbles 100.000 de cap y tras el que volvimos a los 60y pico mil en Julio ( ICOS trillonarios de ERC20 en masa, etc ) . Agosto nos lanzó de nuevo casi a los 200.000 kilotrones...y esta vez fue el suelo el que alcanzó , en septiembre, los 100.000 : Un suelo 10 veces superior al techo de inicio de ese mismo año.

Así que desde ahí vino todo el motrollón hasta la locura de fin de año...y desde entonces ( y aunque no me cabe duda de que puede perforar aún más - la putada que no se vaya a 100.000 - ) volemos y volvemos y volvemos al famoso cuarto de billón de dólares que la fauna previa a la adopción masiva y al ejercicio INTEGRAL del sector , tiene fija en Shitland. Pero ni Plasma, ni Evolution, ni LN ...ni el bankito de Lee. Que están ahí y se les espera...pero que siguen convirtiendo todo esto, ya con sus pulsos bastante bien ojeáos, en ACTO de fe y especulación ( en el que se puede zumbar, OK...pero que no acarrea el tsunami de fiat del USUARIO DE SERVICIOS BLOCKCHAIN ).

EL asunto es que ese detonante está a un simple anuncio. Alguien cerrará su loop de "pastia del futuro" y la convertirá en una propuestya chapada de uso cotidiano y público ( personalmente, las pasarelas de Dash y Lee , por lo poco que les falta y lo practico de su cometido- aunque no vayan a sentra cátedra enn el sector - , me da que tienen MUCHÍSIMO que contar ).

Asínnn que montados en ese suelo de cuarto de billón...a esa pinícula de awelas usando blockchain,probablemente antes de fin de año, vamos .

Y lo de siempre : Porqué carajo se iban a conformar con 800.000 kilotrones...cuando pueden trincar BILLONES ? Nada acabará aquí...los informes banksters y el revoloteo de buitres para instalarse en el sector hablan de muuuuchos billonazos para 2020. Las proporciones entre picos y suelos de un 2017 alcista que precede al toro de la adopción masiva, marcan el camino.

Asínnn que...palomitax.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ago 2018)

Noticias fomo:

Twitter

Esto me parece muy importante.


----------



## lewis (3 Ago 2018)

Qué movimientos en el Coinmarket, no sé, no sé.


----------



## Pirro (3 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Este hilo se ha vuelto muy toxico, mucha negatividad y mucho "ejperto" sentando catedra, no me extraña que por aqui ya no pase ni dios.



¿Y cuáles son tus aportaciones? El 90% de tus mensajes son:

- ¿Creéis que va a subir?
- ¿Creéis que va a bajar?
- Mirad como sube
- Mirad como baja

El 10% restante, para cagarte en la estampa de la mayoría de gente que aquí participa.

Y si ha bajado la participación no es por otra razón que porque el mercado se está moviendo menos que Epi y Blas en una cama de velcro, no por toxicidades ni pajas mentales.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Ago 2018)

que monedas conocéis que el roi de su másternode sea escalable y no fijo??

con escalable me refiero a que su roi aumenta según el número de usuarios, con fijo me refiero a que siempre sea un % fijo como lo son la mayoría ahora mismo

a día de hoy solo conozco dos masternodes escalables o con proyecto de serlo:
pivx en en momento que lance su zdex y nix en el momento que saque su dex manager

de invertir ahora en monedas y masternodes que están tirados de precio hay que hacerlos en los que su masternodo presente escalabilidad en roi porque son los que acabarán atrayendo más gente y empujando su cotización

conocéis algún proyecto más con masternodo escalable en roi??


----------



## danjian (3 Ago 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> que monedas conocéis que el roi de su másternode sea escalable y no fijo??
> 
> con escalable me refiero a que su roi aumenta según el número de usuarios, con fijo me refiero a que siempre sea un % fijo como lo son la mayoría ahora mismo
> 
> ...



Mira en: MasterNodes.online

Aunque la verdad que el 99% tienen pinta de scam :XX:


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Ago 2018)

danjian dijo:


> Mira en: MasterNodes.online
> 
> Aunque la verdad que el 99% tienen pinta de scam :XX:



ahí no te viene si el roi de un masternode es escalable


----------



## Divad (4 Ago 2018)

Los diferentes roles que uno puede adoptar en criptolandia;

1) De no tener ni puta idea de cryptos entrar con pasta fresca te puedes permitir no hacer nada (hold).
2) Te has quedado pillado en máximos y estás hasta los cojones de seguir viendo como baja y sigue bajando... Vende en el primer pico que se marque la mierda de turno y compra más abajo. Cambia los decimales y busca un soporte duro para ponerte delante. Traza líneas, mira indicadores si te ayudan a verlo más claro. Aunque la mierda haya bajado puedes ir obteniendo beneficios con cada salida que te marques y te curres la entrada.
3) Soy un zoquete y no entiendo nada... desconecta y disfruta de las vacaciones... no mires las cryptos hasta Diciembre y principio de Enero.
4) Si te lo quieres currar haces scalping, surfeo,... vamos, comprar barato y vender caro sin importar la mierda que toques. Solo requiere que tenga un volumen por encima de 1000 y veas la gráfica que tenga buenas subidas y bajadas en un espacio de tiempo corto.
5) Encariñarse a la mierda (hold) no da dinero a menos que tengas esa corazonada desde hace semanas o meses de que ya le toca subir...
6) Bitcoñito es lo mejor, entra a la secta... convence a otros y disfruta como dejas de ganar dinero haciendo el maravilloso hold ::
7) Hay exchanges como idex y otras que entran mierdas nuevas, coloca ofertas judías de hasta un 90% o 99% (0-1) si crees que el proyecto es puro scam, si ves algún judío en el team o patrocinadores con pasta que apoyen el proyecto puedes colocar la oferta 60%-90% y vender en el primer rebote. Para estas mierdas con 0.15 ya te llevas millones de chapas, si entras algo más fuerte y pasan a recogerte te puedes hacer una paga semanal :XX:

Evita comprar al precio que veas
[youtube]7ZDcPXQeTYw[/youtube]

Aprende a regatear y tu salud te lo agradecerá. Si ves que hay soportes duros pon ofertas cristianas por delante de donde más se acumule. 

Si todavía seguimos en un ciclo lateral/bajista puedes recurrir a usdt o pasarte al timo euro para ganar más chapas ante una posible bajada. De cambiar la tendencia del cmc a alcista/lateral recomiendo dejarlas correr y si se quiere hacer pasta salirse justo antes del techo duro (será el inicio de la corrección y podrás comprar más barato [evitar acercarse a los soportes tochos ya que no siempre llegará]).


----------



## easyridergs (4 Ago 2018)

juli dijo:


> Ole gente. Poca gana de andar por aquí ni mucho sentido que se ve hasta que escampe.
> 
> Antes de nada, sólo comentarte, *easyridersg* , que para vender humo, antes debería vender ALGO...y yo aquí no he vendido NADA...y mucho menos soltado una sola palabra con intención de liar a nadie y de que ello me beneficiase. He DADO miles de horas, baboso. Hacía ,mal que bien, pero a machete, mi curro de observación y me parecía una chorrada que otros no pudiesen aprovecharlo ( por supuesto, tras interpretar mi observación , que puede llevar a tantas conclusiones como mirones). TE quoteo porque en tu marujeíto de niñata te montas un "alguien ha matáo a alguien..." sobrfe algunos foreros que han largado de Phore,PIVX y ENIGMA ...y ahí encajo yo perfectamente. Pues bien...sólo llevo posiciones en una y en las otras 2 no solté una chapa a menos del triple de compra ...y por cierto, todo ello debidamente comentado en el contexto de un hilo de especulación, cosa que, por cierto, me llevaba a posts bien más tediosos...pero entendía que podían ser de más utilidad así y me la zampaba por si a alguien le venía bien ( a estas alturas y por comemierdas como tú, si entro o salgo de algo, ese trabajazo ya no me merece la pena ).
> 
> ...



Vaya, te has sentido aludido y eso que no he dado ningún nick en concreto :XX::XX::XX: No voy a perder el tiempo en contestar a un payaso inútil que ha quedado claro que no tiene ni puta idea de blockchain y que es incapaz de pensar por si mismo. Búscate una vida.


----------



## juli (4 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vaya, te has sentido aludido y eso que no he dado ningún nick en concreto :XX::XX::XX: No voy a perder el tiempo en contestar a un payaso inútil que ha quedado claro que no tiene ni puta idea de blockchain y que es incapaz de pensar por si mismo. Búscate una vida.



Asínnn es plimplín, a mí las mariconas tirando la piedra y escondiendo la mano no me cohibís una puta mierdani me marcáis el ritmo en vuestros mundos de yupi bujarrones de corrección política ... a tomar nota, oyex puéxxx ...que barato te sale sin alguien como yo a tu alrededor...( con la faltita que te hace, meu rey... )

En fin...de todos modos, como pa´quejarme...cuando al equipo en pleno de Dash anda tan werfanito de luminaria existencial como yo, provecito mortal... y se va a ir al tatxo en 4 telediarios... :: 

Por cierto...tú eres de los k zankea al sherlokjólms de turno cuando "repara" en k el Klapjam y yo somos el mismo tras un tekláo...eh, lince ??? 

Va...End oxtópik, komeboñiguitas.Ábrete un Diario de patricia paralelo y los días de estreñimiento iwal te doy unas clases "por la pati", bobina...k´éste hylo es pa´mayores.O lo era.

Besis  ( y sorry al resto... )

---------- Post added 04-ago-2018 at 12:41 ----------

Un apunte a un comentario de hace días/semanas de *Pirro* que se me quedó en el tintero...a ello y a cierto bloqueo que se adivina en posiciones que tal vez no chuten en el futuro ( o en serio riesgo de hacerlo )...así como a una imagen que percibo bastante negativa de Dash ( perfectamente comprensible , todo sea dicho - y encantáo de la vie por mix partex...ya perdonarán Claudius , paketazo& co. :fiufiu: - ) :

Creo que ojear ATH como referencia ni es positivo ni, peor, fiable. El ATH de Diciembre pasado no fue más que pìrotecnia en estado puro y zumbó hasta la yaya...personalmente, prefiero fecha inmediatamente previas, que se pueden suponer de menor distorsión y consecuencia , por tanto, de un chart más equilibrado. Y juego en mi caso con el 1 de Diciembre.

Partiendo de la base de que hasta que el cap general no retome fuelle , creo que podemos estar de acuerdo en que, como defendía Pirro, lo suyo es que éso te pille posicionado - gustos , los colores - en actores que vayan a estar presentes en pantallas posteriores de Shitland. Los milimétricos equilibrios que gasta el ranking no hacen sino confirmar que hasta que el cap general lo estimule todo, ésto va a ser una sucesión de pump&dumps menores que acabarán, generalmente en el mismo punto tras el drenaje ferpecto de quienes los meneen...pero un gota a gota del que ir rascando, en todo caso.

Pues bien...considero a Dash una de las opciones que tendrá su presencia en adelante ( pasarela de pago potente y ESENCIAL, sin quintas dimensiones metafisicas ). Y hablo de Dash en concreto, porque al hilo de lo que apuntaba de Pirro ( ante lo que no cabe desacuerdo, pero sí matices ) , si el personal tirase de precios hasta ese 1 de Diciembre, se podría pasmar de cuantísimas lentejitas presumiblemente riesgosas llevan todo este 2018 en ventaja CLARA respecto a Dash. Muchisimos "truñetes" están por encima de 2/3 de su valor en ese 1 de Diciembre pre-distorisón ...y muchos, incluso igual o por encima ( ya digo que para mí, el ATH , son los padres y una flatulencia chanchullera cualquiera que no me dice nada )...mientras Dash ronda/ba 1/3 de su valor...lo que me parece un lujazo por hacerse con posiciones TOP. Así que toda esta primavera , no ha estado mal para resetear posiciones y comprar posiciones "serias" soltando lastres en los que no te encuentres seguro ( si Dash te inspira cierta seguridad, que ésa es otra y allákadakualo ). 

Y estamos hablando de comprar entre el doble y el triple de Dash de lo que podías comprar antes del hype de fin de año ...con posiciones que no te inspiren confianza ( ojo, que algunas, incluso se marcan pumpeítos de 4 días y un x2 puntual sobre ese 100% respecto al 1/12 ...que se diluye luego tal como ha llegado, o sea , k nada desdeñable ) . En fin, no me parece mal apaño...e invito a quie le apetezca a comparar el trueque con posiciones en las que no se sienta cómodo.

Como digo...veo MUY importante retomar la ola, cuando toque, en proyectos con visos de prosperar , consolidarse y revalorizarse. Y tomando Dash como ejemplo, para quien lo crea válido...el reset no ha sido, ni es aún, caro...para nada.

Imo, proyecto infravalorado por precio... a más no poder.

Una reflexión, que no veo , al menos, y en medio del bajo tono de posteo de los últimos tiempos, poco constructiva...sin más.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Este hilo se ha vuelto muy toxico, mucha negatividad y mucho "ejperto" sentando catedra, no me extraña que por aqui ya no pase ni dios.



El problemilla de este hilo en particular y de la escena de las criptomonedas en general es que ya solo quedan holders esperando que ocurra "algo", junto con los ultimos scammers en llegar y que se han encontrado con que ya no se mueve un duro, con lo cual han decidido ir vender humo a otros pastos mas verdes.

No hay chicha.

No es que sea toxico, es que estar todo el dia mirandose la cara es muy aburrido. Y el tedio lleva al desasosiego, susceptibilidad y otras cosas peores, mas con esta calor.


----------



## Divad (4 Ago 2018)

Los bitcoñitos cuando se ponen a cantar







::::::



Spoiler



Desmantelando bitcoin hasta los $5000 :XX:


----------



## easyridergs (4 Ago 2018)

juli dijo:


> Asínnn es plimplín, a mí las mariconas tirando la piedra y escondiendo la mano no me cohibís una puta mierdani me marcáis el ritmo en vuestros mundos de yupi bujarrones de corrección política ... a tomar nota, oyex puéxxx ...que barato te sale sin alguien como yo a tu alrededor...( con la faltita que te hace, meu rey... )
> 
> En fin...de todos modos, como pa´quejarme...cuando al equipo en pleno de Dash anda tan werfanito de luminaria existencial como yo, provecito mortal... y se va a ir al tatxo en 4 telediarios... ::
> 
> ...



Venga ya que eres tan listo y hablas mucho de Dash ¿Por qué no nos explicas algo más de Dash que no sea lo obvio? ¿Tienes idea que es Evolution? Por lo visto solo sabes hablar de cotizaciones pasadas y de que sirve para pagar. Vaya, vaya ...

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## besto (5 Ago 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> https://www.etoro.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/LTC-eToro-Research.pdf



.¿Como ves el tema? ¿Aguantará el nivel actual?


----------



## besto (5 Ago 2018)

Qué poco te gusta mojarte, si ya sé que la bola de cristal solo la tiene caplam pero coñe que esto de intuir patos y cisnes se te da bien.


----------



## juli (5 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Venga ya que eres tan listo y hablas mucho de Dash ¿Por qué no nos explicas algo más de Dash que no sea lo obvio? ¿Tienes idea que es Evolution? Por lo visto solo sabes hablar de cotizaciones pasadas y de que sirve para pagar. Vaya, vaya ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Joooodeeeer...que crees que te debo conversa y tal... :: No tienes nada que aprender. 

Ignore de cráneo y un placer. Respeta y serás respetado, IDIOTA...que ésto no es la cuna de mami. Toma nota , ya para el próximo...y de nada.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Ago 2018)

juli dijo:


> Joooodeeeer...que crees que te debo conversa y tal... :: No tienes nada que aprender.
> 
> Ignore de cráneo y un placer. Respeta y serás respetado, IDIOTA...que ésto no es la cuna de mami. Toma nota , ya para el próximo...y de nada.



Jajajaja, no tienes ni idea payaso, como ya sabía nada inteligente por tu parte que aportar. Menudo charlatán de feria estás hecho. Búscate una vida que das pena.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## besto (6 Ago 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Venimos de un fallo de techo en el rey del sistema; ya hace muchos meses que dije que esperaba fallos abajo y fallos arriba>>>> lateralización.
> 
> Es en lo que estamos.
> Por cierto, como se le ocurra al rey deslateralizarse por abajo, la cosa se pondrá fea, tras meses lateralizándose....., podría significar que vuelve a algo parecido a cero.
> ...



Excelente analisis, gracias.


----------



## Bucanero (6 Ago 2018)

Bloomberg: Goldman Sachs planifica la oferta de 'Custodia de Fondos Cripto', a pesar de las sombrías predicciones del mercado

Hodler


A pesar de las 'Grandes Noticias del Año' de NYSE para Bitcoin, los cripto mercados se desploman en un abrir y cerrar de ojos


Buenas tardes a todos. Dejop enlacesinteresantes. Los fundamentales mejoran aunque caiga la cotización.

A mi modo de ver es el momento de ir haciendo entradas el que pueda porque para mi es cuestión de tiempo que esto suba. Si, lo se, que la cosa está muy malita pero es que ahora es cuando hay que comprar. El suelo ni idea, por eso lo de entrar de a poco a poco. Yo lo espero el bitcoin a 6000 para meter un poco a algún proyecto solido.

Esto hay que verlo como una oportunidad aun cuando parezca el fin. Los gordos se están posicionando y no es para pasar la tarde. Es posible que me equivoque pero pienso que quizás ya solo le quede una última bajada. De todos modos lo que compre no lo suelto. 

Suerte a todos y dejar de pelearos. Ya se que la cotización no acompaña pero cambiará. Y sino como dice negro futuro a vivir la vida. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (6 Ago 2018)

Ahora se rumorea que lo gordo será en febrero 2019 (SEC, ETF...).
Mientras, yo ETC y mañana con lo de Coinbase y su anuncio más aún.


----------



## Gurney (7 Ago 2018)

Sigo fuera de IOTA, esperando que siga la sangría:
$IOTA Brief Price Analysis


----------



## Patanegra (7 Ago 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Ahora se rumorea que lo gordo será en febrero 2019 (SEC, ETF...).
> Mientras, yo ETC y mañana con lo de Coinbase y su anuncio más aún.



estupendo, justo despues de los bonus de Wall St, la Super Bowl y el año nuevo chino. Nos vamos a forrar.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Ago 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> estupendo, justo despues de los bonus de Wall St, la Super Bowl y el año nuevo chino. Nos vamos a forrar.



Te veo ya quemadete, compi. Paciencia, ya verás como llegará nuestro momento.


----------



## paketazo (7 Ago 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Ahora se rumorea que lo gordo será en febrero 2019 (SEC, ETF...).
> Mientras, yo ETC y mañana con lo de Coinbase y su anuncio más aún.



ETC si la comparamos con su hermana forkeada está muy barata...o la otra ETH muy cara.

El uso que se le puede otorgar a ambas cadenas es similar, la diferencia está en que sobre una corren docenas de tokens mientras que por la otra muy pocos.

En cuanto a lo de desesperarse con un token que poseemos en cartera, es algo relativamente normal en downtrend de medio plazo.

Tener el dinero estancado en un pozo a la espera de que se llene es frustrante, sobre todo pensando que hoy con ese mismo dinero se podría haber comprado el doble triple o más respecto a hace seis meses.

Pese a esto, muchos tokens no están defraudando en cuanto a su contenido.

Hoy se puede usar BTC de un modo más eficaz que hace 6 meses, pues hay rutas de pago alternativas y baratas que no teníamos antes.

Lo mismo para otra que uso bastante para pagos como es Dash.

Otra cosa es la especulación...y ahí compañeros, poco se puede hacer.

Pensad en un besugo por ejemplo...en nochebuena puede valer 50€ el kilo, y en febrero 12€ el kilo...¿Qué ha cambiado?, el besugo es el mismo y está igual de bueno...lo que ha variado es la oferta/demanda.

Muchos tokens son mejores que hace 6 meses y valen 5 o 6 veces menos, ahí es dónde hemos de fijar nuestra vista (sería como comprar besugos en febrero para meterlos en una jaula y venderlos en navidades)

Sabíamos que no sería fácil, yo al menos lo tenía clarísimo. El que viniera aquí buscando dinero fiat, tuvo su oportunidad, y el que viniera aquí buscando un nuevo paradigma económico, todavía tiene sus posibilidades intactas e in crescendo.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (8 Ago 2018)

Un (posible) nuevo ingrediente para el giro y la próxima subida, cuando toque :

BTC vive más "en sí" y por la propia personalidad y posición creadas...y posiblemente suelte o lo haga en buena parte el trilero Canibalismo de Nakamoto para esperar "recibiendo" , ya como cripto-reserva de valor. Más paciente, más constante, menos volátil : Shitland se está poniendo de tiros largos para jugar las grandes ligas y sus agentes ya han tomado posiciones.

El próximo arreón apesta a fiat hacia opciones baratunas, desde las que proyectarse hacia arriba ( y probablemente no haya que convercer ya a casi nadie de volcar pumps a proyectos TOP...será pura inercia ).

Las propuestas que se van a hacer con una posición relevante del sector, sumando arriba...y el que viva "por abajo" ...ruleta rusa tentando la codicia de los recién llegados. Todo dios buscará su lugar bajo el sol...pero en cualquier corte de éstos ...el dump debe pillarte arriba...ya no es una opción.


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Ago 2018)

que no haya apenas movimiento del foro y el poco que hay es mayoritariamente derrotista me está dando muy buena espina para tomar posiciones


----------



## davitin (8 Ago 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> que no haya apenas movimiento del foro y el poco que hay es mayoritariamente derrotista me está dando muy buena espina para tomar posiciones


----------



## Patanegra (8 Ago 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> que no haya apenas movimiento del foro y el poco que hay es mayoritariamente derrotista me está dando muy buena espina para tomar posiciones



yo me espero a los primeros suicidados.


----------



## besto (8 Ago 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> que no haya apenas movimiento del foro y el poco que hay es mayoritariamente derrotista me está dando muy buena espina para tomar posiciones



Pues sí, normalmente cuando los últimos alcistas capitulan, suele ser suelo de mercado.


----------



## DraghiEmpire (8 Ago 2018)

Señores por favor, análisis chartista básico. MÍNIMOS DECRECIENTES, tan decrecientes que da gusto verlo, es de libro. No os dejéis llevar por el "está muy barato", pensad en todos los que dijeron eso en los últimos 8 meses, todos ellos andarán con rentabilidades negativas. No es prudente reengancharse por eso y porque no hay volumen. Lo que dice el conforero de comprar ahora por el desánimo general puede valer, pero en un mercado en el que esté muy presente la intervención institucional. Ahora ni en el time volume ni en el order flow ni en el volume profile se ven evidencias de ninguna acumulación y ya sabéis lo que ocurre cuando en un mercado solo hay inversores retails y pequeños fondos.


----------



## paketazo (8 Ago 2018)

DraghiEmpire dijo:


> Señores por favor, análisis chartista básico. MÍNIMOS DECRECIENTES, tan decrecientes que da gusto verlo, es de libro. No os dejéis llevar por el "está muy barato", pensad en todos los que dijeron eso en los últimos 8 meses, todos ellos andarán con rentabilidades negativas. No es prudente reengancharse por eso y porque no hay volumen. Lo que dice el conforero de comprar ahora por el desánimo general puede valer, pero en un mercado en el que esté muy presente la intervención institucional. Ahora ni en el time volume ni en el order flow ni en el volume profile se ven evidencias de ninguna acumulación y ya sabéis lo que ocurre cuando en un mercado solo hay inversores retails y pequeños fondos.



Quieres acumulación?

Mirate como Dash está en ATH de nodos maestros. 

Por lo demás te doy la razón. Mejor entrar cuando se gire claramente que buscar un suelo ahora mismo. 

Un saludo


----------



## Gurney (8 Ago 2018)

El concepto de suelo en cryptos no lo veo. El suelo es 0 quitando a las tops. Y en muchos casos de las alts, ése será su precio final.

PS: Vaya hostia hoy joder.


----------



## Divad (8 Ago 2018)

Aparte de comprar y vender... los veteranos (bitcoñeros) no os han enseñado a moveros a tether cuando llega corrección?

Hold mata (lentamente) ::

Si no os gusta tether porque los bitcoñitos os han acojonado de que todo lo que no sea bitcoin es scam... iros a una exchange que podáis hacer el cambio a euros en el momento.

Esta lección llega tarde cuando el cmc está en mínimos, aunque todavía espero que siga bajando para salir de tether


----------



## DraghiEmpire (8 Ago 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Quieres acumulación?
> 
> Mirate como Dash está en ATH de nodos maestros.
> 
> ...



No englobes DASH como la totalidad del universo cripto. Yo personalmente dejaría temporalmente las criptos aparcadas (a ser posible en euros o dólares reales de bitfinex, no tetheras), no hay que intentar ser el primero, ese es un error muy gordo, hay que esperar confirmación del precio. Yo personalmente no creo en una gran recuperación de las criptos, estuve montado en su día, pero vendí en el fallo del precio de diciembre. Ya de por si es un mercado en mi opinión muy sobrevalorado y que está perdiendo mucho interés por parte del público general.

Todo era la ostia hasta que salieron los futuros. Goldman entrando:


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Ago 2018)

a mí todo esto me suena a lo contrario de noviembre y diciembre del 2017... antes to the moon y lambos... ahora to the hell y nos morimos de hambre

llevo varias páginas de este foro sin ver ninguna opinión positiva de la gente, ni tan siquiera opiniones neutras. recuerdo allá por noviembre-diciembre que este hilo llegó a tener 20 o 30 páginas al día de gente escribiendo, ahora 4 o 6 mensajes al día.... esto suena a que hay que empezar a ir metiendo dinero poco a poco

para todos los que dicen que saben pillar suelos y momentos de giro y tal, afortunados sois... para los que no tenemos ni idea de eso y vamos a largo plazo pues vamos metiendo poco a poco de manera escalonada... hoy compramos algo, que mañana cae, compramos más, que vuelve a caer, pues se compra un poco más... ya vendrá con en tiempo la gente a hablar de to the moon, sera el momento de ir vendiendolos lo que se vaya comprando a partir de ahora hasta 0... eso sí, no pongáis vuestro patrimonio en riesgo y comprad lo que podáis permitiros perder

mismo estado que cuando btc cayó de 1200 a 200 allá por 2014


----------



## Divad (9 Ago 2018)

Es normal leer tan pocos comentarios, los Hinversores están acojonados y no entienden porque coño baja todo cuando supuestamente todo tendría que ir subiendo ::

Para empezar hay que recordar lo siguiente: 



> Como es arriba, es abajo; como es abajo, es arriba.



El juego está totalmente controlado para que así suceda y para evitar hacerse tantas pajas en que todos los días nos vamos to the moon... os recomiendo los siguientes indicadores con la siguiente configuración.

(quitad guiones y dad las gracias a c.lopez...)
https://cdn.discordapp.com/att----achments/416686211185508352/476799019335811082/unknown.png

Los cruces stoch son claros avisos de cambio de tendencia y os da margen suficiente para comprar o vender para largarse a usdt/timoeuros. 

Ligad las correcciones de las velas con los indicadores y sabréis leer el camino que tomará. 

https://cdn.discordapp.com/att----achments/416686211185508352/476866742337929216/unknown.png

Con esto ya tenéis el manual completo de trader. Luego toca estar al corriente de las siguientes actualizaciones que le meten a criptolandia para comprender mejor porque está bajando a mínimos:

Ethereum Is Testing Code for Its Next Hard Fork - CoinDesk
Ethereum

Podemos estar 3 días lateral/bajando y para el 13 podemos ver la primera apuñalada al abuelo bitcoin :fiufiu:


----------



## orbeo (9 Ago 2018)

Hay pocos comentarios porque es agosto.


----------



## paketazo (9 Ago 2018)

DraghiEmpire dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patanegra (9 Ago 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo dije y lo repito, los movimientos de este universo los orquestan los grandes exchangers, que son quienes tienen esa posibilidad, lo que sucede, es que apenas suman un pequeño porcentaje del float total de tokens, principalmente BTC, así que están sacudiendo un árbol a ver si caen muchas hojas para poder acumular todo lo que puedan a precios atractivos respecto a los ATH.



tu crees que los exchanges, que son competidores, se reunen para fijar una estrategia comun? quien fija pues las reglas y cuales son las sanciones para el exchange que se haga el listillo y anticipe movimientos?

que interes tienen los exchanges de bajar tanto los precios de que buena parte de sus clientes se vaya echando pestes y asustar a futuros clientes?

tu teoria hace aguas por todos lados.


----------



## paketazo (9 Ago 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> tu crees que los exchanges, que son competidores, se reunen para fijar una estrategia comun? quien fija pues las reglas y cuales son las sanciones para el exchange que se haga el listillo y anticipe movimientos?
> 
> que interes tienen los exchanges de bajar tanto los precios de que buena parte de sus clientes se vaya echando pestes y asustar a futuros clientes?
> 
> tu teoria hace aguas por todos lados.



No puedo estar todo el tiempo explicando lo mismo, quién quiera verlo que lo vea, está delante de vuestras narices.

Según tu lógica, cuando BTC cayó de 1200 a 190$, asustaron a los futuros clientes ¿no?

Cuando el Nasdaq no hace tanto cayo a 1500 desde 5000 era para ahuyentar clientes ¿verdad?

Creo, y no pretendo ser ningún enterado pues hablo solo con la humildad de más de 25 años de experiencia, que muchos inversores o especuladores no entienden para nada el funcionamiento de los mercados.

Para que pocos ganen muchos han de perder, y para que muchos pierdan, han de comprar caro y vender barato.

Si lo entendemos en un mercadillo de segunda mano como es que no lo entendemos aquí.

El control de la masa monetaria da control al resto de mercados. Por lo tanto quién posea mayor porcentaje de los principales tokens, partiendo de BTC, controlará el mercado décadas.

Este mercado no hace más que imitar al resto de mercados, no veo nada nuevo e incomprensible. Separaros dela pantalla y miraros otros mercados con charts de medio y largo plazo.

Yo no teorizo en esto, solo os muestro hechos...teorizaría si dijera que BTC valdrá 100.000$ o 0$, pero no, solo os estoy dando datos que cualquiera que quiera puede comprobar.

Buen día, este que escribe se va a producir un rato.


----------



## Patanegra (9 Ago 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> No puedo estar todo el tiempo explicando lo mismo, quién quiera verlo que lo vea, está delante de vuestras narices.
> 
> Según tu lógica, cuando BTC cayó de 1200 a 190$, asustaron a los futuros clientes ¿no?
> 
> ...



La diferencia es que este mercado no esta, o estaba, controlado "por los de siempre". Las primeras ballenas eran gente normal que se volvieron multimillonarios. Se comportan de manera depredadora y se reunen para coordinar acciones para ser mas ricos? no creo.

Igual esas ballenas no se mueven y no tienen influencia y como dices son actores mas recientes que han comprado BTC a golpe de talonario los que mueven el cotarro.

Pero bueno, estoy especulando totalmente, solo queria decir que a veces movimientos en los mercados no se explican solamente por un "gran plan" sino que se explican por las decisiones individuales de miles de personas.... un poco como los bancos de peces cambian de direccion, es dificil saber como esos peces colectivamente decidieron cambiar de direccion.

Prefiero tu explicacion por un motivo de egoismo personal, supongo que los actores que han orquestado la bajada, orquestaran tambien una subida.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Ago 2018)

Crypto Fear & Greed Index - Bitcoin Sentiment - Alternative.me

Un medidor de miedo y codicia... ¡Ahora mismo estamos en extreme fear!


----------



## Patanegra (9 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Crypto Fear & Greed Index - Bitcoin Sentiment - Alternative.me
> 
> Un medidor de miedo y codicia... ¡Ahora mismo estamos en extreme fear!



ya pero bueno, segun ese indicador aun puede haber mas miedo.

Espero a los suicidios.


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Ago 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> ya pero bueno, segun ese indicador aun puede haber mas miedo.
> 
> Espero a los suicidios.



yo creo que ya hay suicidios


----------



## DraghiEmpire (9 Ago 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> No puedo estar todo el tiempo explicando lo mismo, quién quiera verlo que lo vea, está delante de vuestras narices.
> 
> Según tu lógica, cuando BTC cayó de 1200 a 190$, asustaron a los futuros clientes ¿no?
> 
> ...



El dinero institucional está muy presente en los mercados convencionales y además se cuenta con el factor del Banco Central (DIOS), el banco central tiene dinero infinito y puede hacer subir las cotizaciones del NASDAQ hasta donde les salga del rabo.Luego están los big players (Goldman, JP Morgan, Blackrock, Citadel...) que son los que realizan acumulaciones y distribuciones y mueven el precio para aprovecharse de los de abajo. Bajar BTC de 1200 a 190 en su día lo pueden hacer alguien con calderilla, probablemente no estaban involucradas las instituciones. Ahora estás hablando de grandes capitalizaciones en un mercado sin la intervención del banco central y sin dinero institucional involucrado, son 250.000 millones de cap. Los exchanges pueden acumular lo que les salgan de los cojones, lo cojas por donde lo cojas ni tienen ni tendrán la fuerza para levantar mucho mas la cap si no es manipulándola (aumentando la cantidad de monedas en circulación cuando en realidad hay menos).

En un mercado es como la pirámide trófica:
Banco Central
Big players
Hedge Funds
Fondos y SICAVS
Inversores retails

Decir que un mercado subirá de forma relevante aumentando tanto su capitalización sin la bendición de los dos de arriba es absurdo. No pongas el ejemplo de lo de 2017 que eso fue una burbuja especulativa con un efecto llamada del 20.

Me puedes decir lo que quieras, pero yo te digo que las instituciones no trabajan en el mercado cripto, en los últimos meses de 2017 si, pero ya están desvinculadas totalmente salvo lo anecdótico (POLONIEX). Ellos están de puta madre en el mercado normal, con su info privilegiada, sus contactos, sus terminales bloomberg, sus algoritmos... Un mercado con un respaldo real, no tokens y moneditas que no producen ningun tipo de remuneración ni dan un servicio en la economía real. Tu acumula todos los tokens que quieras.
En definitiva, hay motivos para poseer acciones, ¿Pero moneditas creadas por cantamañanas con 4 cosas que han leído en internet? Yo conozco a varias personas que han creado su propia moneda (Sin lanzarla al mercado), es más, conozco a uno de los devs de una ICO con 60K miembros en telegram, que lo que van a hacer es vender tokens que pueden ser creados por cualquiera con una página web bonita y un "proyecto" que en teoría la respalda y dice ser digno de valer 20 millones de dólares. Como ahora hay tantos imbéciles pagando 1-2$ por putas chapas de coca cola virtuales por qué no subirse al carro. No estás comprando una participación en ese proyecto (en el capital social), estas comprando una monedita que en teoría se utilizará en ese proyecto y te prometen que se revalorizará mucho.


----------



## paketazo (9 Ago 2018)

DraghiEmpire dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Ago 2018)

manos débiles han estado vendiendo en mínimos, grandes carteras acumulando
ambiente pesimista, los que quedan solo dicen que vamos a morir.... no es mal momento para ir tomando posiciones


----------



## Gurney (9 Ago 2018)

Bitcoin: we don


----------



## plus ultra (9 Ago 2018)

Comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia.

Coinbase Custody evaluará la incorporación de 37 monedas más


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Ago 2018)

como vais?? habéis visto a la muerte?? dicen que se pasea por aqui


----------



## plus ultra (9 Ago 2018)

Spoiler






paketazo dijo:


> No puedo estar todo el tiempo explicando lo mismo, quién quiera verlo que lo vea, está delante de vuestras narices.
> 
> Según tu lógica, cuando BTC cayó de 1200 a 190$, asustaron a los futuros clientes ¿no?
> 
> ...








Una estrategia comercial mas,es muy buena si tienes capacidad economica para llevarla a cabo y difícil que pierdas si lo haces bien.Para el que no lo entienda en conceptos de mercados expongo una anécdota.

Hace unos años trataba de explicárselo a alguien cercano,me hablaba del pan y que el 90% de las panaderías eran del mismo dueño (en mi provincia) le comente como se llego a eso,le explique que hacia 15-20 años este hombre abrio todas esas panaderías muy cerca de otras que llevaban ahí siempre y que dejaba el pan muy barato tanto que las otras tuvieron que cerrar, entonces a partir de ahi al no tener competencia o esta ser muy escasa podía poner los precios que el quisiera, la verdad que no llego a entenderlo o creer que eso era asi,hasta que al cabo de pocas semanas ve un programa en tv de el mismo asunto y también relacionado justamente con panaderías en toda españa. 

No dejéis de entender que si estáis en esto con vistas a futuro y si llega a implantarse el Blockchain,lo que hay ahora incluso lo que hubo en diciembre es calderilla para los que mueven el "bacalao".


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (9 Ago 2018)

Cada día entra más mierda en CMC,listados en mierda-exchanges tipo Bit-z ,cuidado con Bit-z,cuando anuncian que van a listar alguna moneda, dicha moneda cae de precio unos días antes y muchas shitcoins que son pronto abandonadas, son añadidas en CMC porque son listadas en Bit-z con un volumen desmesurado


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Ago 2018)

esto que acaban de hacer los de ardor creo que es la bomba y abre muchas puertas a un nuevo futuro (corregidme si os parece una mierda pero creo que estamos ante un gran avance en el mundo blockchain)

de entrada es una especie de WhatsApp privado usando las transacciones no confirmadas (esto es lo realmente innovador ya que nunca antes se han usado de manera práctica las transacciones no confirmadas en ninguna blockchain). el coste de estos mensajes es 0... vamos que no se paga por escribir, un mensaje enviado desde Tokio a los Ángeles tarda 1-2 segundos (lo mismo que WhatsApp) y las convenciones se borran automáticamente cada 15 minutos (no se añaden a la blockchain)..

conclusión, tenemos un dapp gratuita que hace lo mismo que WhatsApp sobre una blockchain

en el link del artículo podéis leer que más usos se le pueden dar al campo inexplorado de "unconfirmed transactions" y porque ardor tiene ventajas competitivas en este área

aquí el link

Power of Unconfirmed


----------



## DraghiEmpire (10 Ago 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


>



Se conoce que el conforero se quedó fuera de la escuela de bellas artes y le ha dado por pintarrajear gráficas con muchos colorines. En mi opinión un FiboNAZI habría quedado ideal para reforzar tu obra maestra, por cierto, haz caso del RSI, me han dicho los de los multiniveles y las binarias que es infalible para predecir movimientos del mercado. A ver si pronto vemos esa obra de arte en el Smithsonian o en el Prado.


----------



## juli (10 Ago 2018)

Buena comparativa. La China, parece más el propio BIG bráda al servicio de la castuza, pero wé...al final, véte a saber.

SelfKey vs. Civic vs. TheKey | CryptoPotat0 - Bitcoin, Altcoins and Blockchain


----------



## silverwindow (10 Ago 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Cada día entra más mierda en CMC,listados en mierda-exchanges tipo Bit-z ,cuidado con Bit-z,cuando anuncian que van a listar alguna moneda, dicha moneda cae de precio unos días antes y muchas shitcoins que son pronto abandonadas, son añadidas en CMC porque son listadas en Bit-z con un volumen desmesurado



En serio tradeais con esta basura?


----------



## easyridergs (10 Ago 2018)

Transferencia a Kraken en marcha. Cuando llegue Bitcoin a 5K a recargar. Estas bajadas orquestadas para acojonar son oportunidades que no hay que dejar escapar.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## michinato (10 Ago 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> esto que acaban de hacer los de ardor creo que es la bomba y abre muchas puertas a un nuevo futuro (corregidme si os parece una mierda pero creo que estamos ante un gran avance en el mundo blockchain)
> 
> de entrada es una especie de WhatsApp privado usando las transacciones no confirmadas (esto es lo realmente innovador ya que nunca antes se han usado de manera práctica las transacciones no confirmadas en ninguna blockchain). el coste de estos mensajes es 0... vamos que no se paga por escribir, un mensaje enviado desde Tokio a los Ángeles tarda 1-2 segundos (lo mismo que WhatsApp) y las convenciones se borran automáticamente cada 15 minutos (no se añaden a la blockchain)..
> 
> ...




No sé si acabo de entenderlo, pero lo que comentas tiene cosas que no acaban de encajar.



> se borran automáticamente cada 15 minutos (no se añaden a la blockchain)..
> conclusión, tenemos un dapp gratuita que hace lo mismo que WhatsApp sobre una blockchain



Si no se escribe en la blockchain, no lo hace sobre una blockchain. 

Entiendo que puede ser una especie de aplicación de mensajería utilizando nodos distribuidos. Los nodos retransmiten conversaciones igual que ahora se retransmiten transacciones. 

Pero ahí no veo nada nuevo ni pinta nada ardor, esto lo puede hacer cualquier conjunto de máquinas en Internet.



> el coste de estos mensajes es 0...



Eso no parece muy sostenible. 

Supongo que el coste de los mensajes ahora es 0 porque los nodos tienen capacidad suficiente y no les importa hacer de relays de mensajes que no tienen valor económico, pero si llega un momento en que la red se usa fuertemente y se acercan al límite de su capacidad, a ver quien quiere dedicar recursos para realizar este trabajo gratis. 

A parte de permitir ataques de saturación a nodos que deberían estar dedicados a otras cosas, p. ej. validar transacciones con valor económico.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ago 2018)

michinato dijo:


> No sé si acabo de entenderlo, pero lo que comentas tiene cosas que no acaban de encajar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el avance es bastante... nadie hasta el momento se había dado cuenta de que las unconfirmed transaction tenían utilidad práctica. hasta el día de hoy eran descartadas sin más

una cosa es que no se escriba en la blockchain y otra que no se necesite blockchain. si que se necesita blockchain ya que por definición una unconfirmed transaction es una transacción de una blockchain no confirmada. necesitas una blockchain para generarla aunque luego no la escribas en la blockchain.

si que puede dar problemas de floodear la red por temas de 0 fees pero esto lo podría solucionar ardor usando una cadena hija aparte para este problema. ya está implementado en ardor cadenas hijas con 0 fees. de todas formas, este tema por supuesto que habría que darle más vueltas

siguiendo con el link que he puesto:

las futuras aplicaciones que se abren usando las unconfirmed transaction son inmensas. en el link te ponen estás:

Messaging/Reporting:

Private/Public Chat apps.Small device (maybe*a solar powered Raspberry Pi) broadcasting temperature of some point.Small tracking device broadcasting GPS location.

Probing/Negotiating:

Probe whether an account is ‘online’ (like the ‘ping’), then starting a chat/shuffling…Bidding/Offering the price of something with 0 fees, the seller or buyer could bundle the transaction to make it confirmed.

Triggering/Controlling:

Use as a signal triggering the execution of something, like a dApp’s function or some smart contract.The Ardor node itself could use that as configuration command, especially in mass deployments and maintains

en el slack ya hay gente diciendo que se le están ocurriendo muchísimas aplicaciones para el mundo IT

Como bien dices, las unconfirmed transaction estan en todas las blockchain, pero siguiendo el post que puse, las ventajas de ardor respecto a otras cadenas son:

Superiority from*Ardor

Ardor didn’t invent the unconfirmed transactions, technically other blockchain solutions could do that too (except those DAGs?).

Is there some superiority when we do it on Ardor? The answer is Yes.

Ardor has so many build-in transaction types

Messages, Trading, or even the Cloud Data, save the time of designing the protocols yourself.

Ardor has child-chain structure

Now, we return to the flooding problem. Maybe simply create a new child-chain(a ‘chain’ recording nothing) and create a separated unconfirmed pool that could isolate from the impact to the existing chains.


en conclusion, se abre un nuevo campo para blockchain ya que existe un tipo de dato (unconfirmed transaction) que no se estaba usando y que se puede empezar a usar y ardor presenta ventajas competitivas en este aspecto. el límite esta en la creatividad que uno le quiera dar


----------



## michinato (10 Ago 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> el avance es bastante... nadie hasta el momento se había dado cuenta de que las unconfirmed transaction tenían utilidad práctica. hasta el día de hoy eran descartadas sin más
> 
> una cosa es que no se escriba en la blockchain y otra que no se necesite blockchain. si que se necesita blockchain ya que por definición una unconfirmed transaction es una transacción de una blockchain no confirmada. necesitas una blockchain para generarla aunque luego no la escribas en la blockchain.
> 
> ...




¿Pero que aporta todo eso?

Todo eso lo puedes hacer ahora mismo con una cosa que se llama Internet. 

Parece que esta gente acaba de descubrir que unas maquinas se pueden comunicar con otras y transmitir información.

Y para transmitir información existen maneras mucho más óptimas que encapsularla en forma de transacciones de ardor.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ago 2018)

michinato dijo:


> ¿Pero que aporta todo eso?
> 
> Todo eso lo puedes hacer ahora mismo con una cosa que se llama Internet.
> 
> ...



y que aporta Bitcoin si todo lo puedes hacer con unos ordenadores en el banco central que envía apuntes contables a través de una intranet a distintos nodos del sistema monetario??


Parece que satoshi nakamoto acaba de descubrir que unas maquinas se pueden comunicar con otras y transmitir información.

Y para transmitir información existen maneras mucho más óptimas que encapsularla en forma de transacciones de Bitcoin.


----------



## Pirro (10 Ago 2018)

Si BTC con toda la potencia instalada que hay tras el ha tenido embotellamientos en la cadena de bloques y se ha tenido que desarrollar una segunda capa, me pregunto cómo cojones los de Ardor pueden hacer un 'wasap' sobre su cadena de bloques utilizable por más de 1000 personas en el mundo sin que haya lag.

Y por otra parte, ¿qué es lo que supuestamente aporta sobre WhatsApp o Telegram? ¿Privacidad? Para eso ya tenemos correos electrónicos anónimos y encriptados. ¿Velocidad? Nunca será tan rápido como un servicio de mensajería centralizado. ¿Puedes enviar algo más que texto sobre la cadena de bloques de Ardor?


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ago 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Si BTC con toda la potencia instalada que hay tras el ha tenido embotellamientos en la cadena de bloques y se ha tenido que desarrollar una segunda capa, me pregunto cómo cojones los de Ardor pueden hacer un 'wasap' sobre su cadena de bloques utilizable por más de 1000 personas en el mundo sin que haya lag.
> 
> Y por otra parte, ¿qué es lo que supuestamente aporta sobre WhatsApp o Telegram? ¿Privacidad? Para eso ya tenemos correos electrónicos anónimos y encriptados. ¿Velocidad? Nunca será tan rápido como un servicio de mensajería centralizado. ¿Puedes enviar algo más que texto sobre la cadena de bloques de Ardor?



porque tiene cadenas hijas, usas una cadena hija y problema resuelto

esa es la novedad del proyecto ardor, la estructura padre-hijas... soluciona el problema de embotellamiento


sobre WhatsApp soluciona que cada tío escribiendo un mensaje es un nodo así que nunca tendrás problemas de que se te caen los servidores de WhatsApp y dejas a toda la comunidad sin poder usarlo como ya ha ocurrido

de todas formas lo relevante no es crear un WhatsApp, eso es sólo una simple dapp, lo relevante es que se ha empezado a usar las unconfirmed transaction para algo útil, cosa que antes nunca se habia hecho y ardor tiene ventaja competitiva "teorica" ya que puede usar cadenas hijas para estás historias sin que ese flood que se podría tener afecte al ecosistema ardor


----------



## michinato (10 Ago 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> y que aporta Bitcoin si todo lo puedes hacer con unos ordenadores en el banco central que envía apuntes contables a través de una intranet a distintos nodos del sistema monetario??
> 
> 
> Parece que satoshi nakamoto acaba de descubrir que unas maquinas se pueden comunicar con otras y transmitir información.
> ...




Bitcoin aporta la certeza de que lo que se ha escrito en la blockchain de bitcoin ha seguido las normas definidas en su protocolo.

Esto incluye que:
Se ha tenido que realizar una prueba de trabajo para poder escribir un bloque nuevo.
Que al primero en encontrar la solución a la prueba de trabajo se le recompensará con X BTC.
Que el número máximo de BTC será 21000000.
Que lo que está escrito en la blockchain cumple unas normas.
Que la diferencia entre las entradas y salidas en una transacción será una comisión que irá para aquel que haya minado el bloque en el que se escriba esa transacción.
Que no ha habido un doble gasto.
etc, etc.


Todas esas normas permiten montar un sistema monetario en el que puede participar gente de todas partes del mundo con plena confianza, ya que es matemáticamente muy robusto y tiene grandes incentivos económicos para los que participen de forma favorable al protocolo, a la vez que tiene penalizaciones económicas para los que pretendan hacer daño al sistema.


La genialidad de Satoshi Nakamoto para poder crear esto fue incorporar diferentes tecnologías que ya existían, como por ejemplo: Encriptación de clave pública y clave privada, prueba de trabajo, nodos distribuidos, un libro contable, etc.

Cada una de estas tecnologías por separado no hubieran valido, es juntándolas todas cuando Bitcoin pudo existir y mostrar su tremendo potencial.


Lo que tu estás comentando de ardor, ni siquiera utiliza todas esas tecnologías, solo es un conjunto de máquinas distribuidas intercambiando mensajes. Es algo tan de hace 10-20 años que no sé si da vergüenza o quizás haya algo más y simplemente está muy mal explicado.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ago 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Bitcoin aporta la certeza de que lo que se ha escrito en la blockchain de bitcoin ha seguido las normas definidas en su protocolo.
> 
> Esto incluye que:
> Se ha tenido que realizar una prueba de trabajo para poder escribir un bloque nuevo.
> ...




que es lo que no entiendes de que necesitas blockchain para crear una unconfirmed transaction??

y no, no existía blockchain hace 20 años, existe desde hace 10 años y hasta ayer nadie ha logrado sacar utilidad práctica a las unconfirmed transaction de una blockchain

el uso de unconfirmed transaction abre muchas puertas al futuro de blockchain


----------



## silverwindow (10 Ago 2018)

A mi lo de mandar mensajes por internet no me parece ninguna revolucion la verdad.
Y que lo haga a traves de BC me psrece un tema friki tecnico pero desdeluego solo impresiona a los devs


----------



## barborico (10 Ago 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> y que aporta Bitcoin si todo lo puedes hacer con unos ordenadores en el banco central que envía apuntes contables a través de una intranet a distintos nodos del sistema monetario??
> 
> 
> Parece que satoshi nakamoto acaba de descubrir que unas maquinas se pueden comunicar con otras y transmitir información.
> ...



Una puta unidad monetaria que ese Banco Central no puede manipular. Eso aporta bitcoin.

Un puto registro que una vez grabado no puede ser borrado ni editado por nadie, eso aporta Bitcoin.

Para tener un puto chat descentralizado (o no), tienes decenas de opciones.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Una puta unidad monetaria que ese Banco Central no puede manipular. Eso aporta bitcoin.
> 
> Un puto registro que una vez grabado no puede ser borrado ni editado por nadie, eso aporta Bitcoin.
> 
> Para tener un puto chat descentralizado, tienes decenas de opciones.



bitcoin es una mierda si nadie lo usa, una moneda de mierda que no serviría para nada si la gente pasa de ella

yo no vengo a hablar de cosas tan superficiales como os fijáis vosotros tipo WhatsApp ya que el es una dapp de las infinitas que se pueden crear.... vengo a hablar de utilidades prácticas de una blockchain, cosa que la basura de bitcoin nunca tendrá..

aquí hablo de usar las unconfirmed transaction generadas por una blockchain...

ahora que uses las inconformed transaction para crear un WhatsApp o un sistema transmisor de señales GPS es cosa tuya... la inmensa utilidad que tienen las unconfirmed transaction es infinita

Bitcoin al fin y al cabo es una mierda de moneda superada por muchas otras... lo importante es la tecnología blockchain y sus aplicaciones prácticas, algo a lo que Bitcoin nunca podrá aspirar


----------



## easyridergs (10 Ago 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> bitcoin es una mierda si nadie lo usa, una moneda de mierda que no serviría para nada si la gente pasa de ella
> 
> yo no vengo a hablar de cosas tan superficiales como os fijáis vosotros tipo WhatsApp ya que el es una dapp de las infinitas que se pueden crear.... vengo a hablar de utilidades prácticas de una blockchain, cosa que la basura de bitcoin nunca tendrá..
> 
> ...



Esa es la clave, bitcoin en sí es una mierda y no pasará de ser una reserva de valor, el que no lo entienda o es que tiene mucha pasta en bitcoin y no lo quiere aceptar o es muy cortito. Aquí lo relevante es la tecnología blockchain y todo lo que puede desarrollarse a partir de esa tecnología. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## michinato (10 Ago 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> que es lo que no entiendes de que necesitas blockchain para crear una unconfirmed transaction??
> 
> y no, no existía blockchain hace 20 años, existe desde hace 10 años y hasta ayer nadie ha logrado sacar utilidad práctica a las unconfirmed transaction de una blockchain
> 
> el uso de unconfirmed transaction abre muchas puertas al futuro de blockchain




Quizás no lo había entendido.

Al decir que tardaban 1 segundo los mensajes, pensaba que se trataba simplemente de transacciones que se habían retransmitido por los nodos, pero que no hacía falta que llegaran a ser minadas. 

Es decir, se quedarían en una especie de mempool, todos los nodos las tendrían pero ni siquiera se escribirían en la blockchain.

Pero, según dices se van a tener que escribir en la blockchain para luego borrarlas. ¿¿??

Si es así, es peor aun. Ocuparán un espacio de bloque que no podrán ocupar transacciones legítimas. ¿Y porque estas transacciones no van a tener comisión y otras si? 



Si no, estamos confundiendo términos. Explícame que entiendes por "unconfirmed transaction":


¿Es una transacción retransmitida por los nodos pero que no ha llegado a escribirse en la blockchain?

¿Es una transacción minada (escrita en la blockchain) pero que no ha tenido un cierto número de confirmaciones?

Es otra cosa


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ago 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Quizás no lo había entendido.
> 
> Al decir que tardaban 1 segundo los mensajes, pensaba que se trataba simplemente de transacciones que se habían retransmitido por los nodos, pero que no hacía falta que llegaran a ser minadas.
> 
> ...



no, no se escribe en blockchain. sería tu primera alternativa: 

"Es una transacción retransmitida por los nodos pero que no ha llegado a escribirse en la blockchain". 

la utilidad será donde necesites un sistema distribuido pero no necesites guardar la información en la blockchain porque es irrelevante. puedes aprovechar la infraestructura distribuida de blockchain sin coste adicional 

ej: emisores de GPS.. me interesa el dato ahora mismo, solo en este instante de tiempo y tenerlo guardado (escribirlo en la blockchain) no vale para nada porque a nadie le importa comprobar datos gps pasados....o pasar un parámetro a un Smart contract donde la generación de ese parámetro no es necesario que quede guardado para siempre... la utilidad que se le quiera dar ya es cuestión de lo que se le ocurra a cada uno


----------



## plus ultra (10 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Esa es la clave, bitcoin en sí es una mierda y no pasará de ser una reserva de valor, el que no lo entienda o es que tiene mucha pasta en bitcoin y no lo quiere aceptar o es muy cortito. Aquí lo relevante es la tecnología blockchain y todo lo que puede desarrollarse a partir de esa tecnología.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Alomejor no tiene nada que ver con tener mucho o ser cortito sino tener visión ya sea tecnológica o económica.

El oro tras miles de años sigue siendo referencia de valor mundial,una "mierda" de metal que salvo reserva de valor no sirve para nada diría algún cortito,habiendo metales y aleaciones hoy dia tan modernas 100 veces mas ligeras,1000 veces mas fuerte,muchisimo mas barata y facil de obtener... que relevancia va a tener el oro aparte de reserva de valor?

Recubrimiento de naves espaciales,Las ventanas de la cabina del piloto aviones están recubiertas de una lámina muy delgada de oro,coches,absolutamente todos los dispositivos electrónicos llevan oro microprocesadores,gps,tv,moviles,pc...

En la salud también está presente el uso de este metal,se utiliza terapéuticamente dentro de algunos antiinflamatorios para el tratamiento de enfermedades reumáticas,en odontología el oro forma fuertes empastes dentales.

Y asi podria seguir con una larga lista...

Pense que eso de mierda ya estaba superado por lo menos por parte de los que están dentro del mundillo por que ese menosprecio lo llevo viendo desde que decidí entrar en 2011 es mas diria que a todo el que entro en BTC hasta 2017 la mayoria fueron denominados frikis,locos,cortitos... siempre eso si por parte de los "listos" que incluso hoy sin conocer nada de blockchain se permiten poner etiquetas a todo lo que escapa de sus intereses o conocimiento.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Ago 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Alomejor no tiene nada que ver con tener mucho o ser cortito sino tener visión ya sea tecnológica o económica.
> 
> El oro tras miles de años sigue siendo referencia de valor mundial,una "mierda" de metal que salvo reserva de valor no sirve para nada diría algún cortito,habiendo metales y aleaciones hoy dia tan modernas 100 veces mas ligeras,1000 veces mas fuerte,muchisimo mas barata y facil de obtener... que relevancia va a tener el oro aparte de reserva de valor?
> 
> ...



No lo pillas, el oro es la blockchain, es lo que va a revolucionar la próxima década. Bitcoin es algo circunstancial, blockchain es el componente estructural que va a triunfar en sus diferentes formas. Espero que no te des cuenta demasiado tarde.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ago 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Alomejor no tiene nada que ver con tener mucho o ser cortito sino tener visión ya sea tecnológica o económica.
> 
> El oro tras miles de años sigue siendo referencia de valor mundial,una "mierda" de metal que salvo reserva de valor no sirve para nada diría algún cortito,habiendo metales y aleaciones hoy dia tan modernas 100 veces mas ligeras,1000 veces mas fuerte,muchisimo mas barata y facil de obtener... que relevancia va a tener el oro aparte de reserva de valor?
> 
> ...



el oro es oro, Bitcoin es Bitcoin y blockchain es blockchain... cosas no comparables

oro y blockchain seguirán, Bitcoin está ya superado

oro e Internet siguieron, Netscape quedó superado


----------



## digipl (10 Ago 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> no, no se escribe en blockchain. sería tu primera alternativa:
> 
> "Es una transacción retransmitida por los nodos pero que no ha llegado a escribirse en la blockchain".
> 
> la utilidad será donde necesites un sistema distribuido pero no necesites guardar la información en la blockchain porque es irrelevante.



¿Y como sabes que se ha retransmitido a todos los nodos o al menos a los necesarios para que la información sea correctamente emitida?

¿Como notificas a los diferentes nodos que transacciones se deben o no se deben guardar?

¿Quien guarda las diferentes cadenas? ¿Todos, algunos..? ¿Como gestionas la enorme cantidad de información que necesitan este tipo de aplicaciones? 

¿Existe algún tipo de sharding que evite que todos los nodos deban recibir todos los datos?

¿Si nos es así, como pretendes que los nodos gestionen el enorme ancho de banda necesario para recibir, aunque sea temporalmente, esos datos?

Si la cadena madre debe confirmar las transacciones de las cadenas hijas y apenas alcanza unas 100 TPS (poco más de 8 millones/día). ¿Que sistema similar a Whatsapp piensas montar cuando este gestiona unos 65.000 millones de mensajes diarios?

Etc, etc, etc.....

Como dije una vez algunos se debieran tatuar esta frase de Antonopoulos en el culo:


> Blockchain is boring technology, an slow database.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> No lo pillas, el oro es la blockchain, es lo que va a revolucionar la próxima década. Bitcoin es algo circunstancial, blockchain es el componente estructural que va a triunfar en sus diferentes formas. Espero que no te des cuenta demasiado tarde.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



sobre el oro se construyen joyas, dientes...

sobre blockchain se construye Bitcoin, etherum, litecoin ..

---------- Post added 10-ago-2018 at 15:58 ----------




digipl dijo:


> ¿Y como sabes que se ha retransmitido a todos los nodos o al menos a los necesarios para que la información sea correctamente emitida?
> 
> ¿Como notificas a los diferentes nodos que transacciones se deben o no se deben guardar?
> 
> ...



preguntas técnicas en el slack de ardor

allí hay gente muchísimo más preparada que yo para responderte desde un punto de vista más técnico

ardornxt.slack.com


----------



## easyridergs (10 Ago 2018)

digipl dijo:


> ¿Y como sabes que se ha retransmitido a todos los nodos o al menos a los necesarios para que la información sea correctamente emitida?
> 
> ¿Como notificas a los diferentes nodos que transacciones se deben o no se deben guardar?
> 
> ...



Léete el whitepaper de ARDOR y la gran cantidad de artículos técnicos que explican como van las cadenas hijas y la principal. Todo lo que te preguntas está perfectamente planteado y resuelto.

Oye, explícanos como resuelve bitcoin el crecimiento desmesurado de la cadena de bloques, la centralización de la oligarquía de mineros chinos, el desmesurado consumo de energía ...

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (10 Ago 2018)

En muchas ocasiones veo "avances" en este mundillo que mi corta mollera no logra entender.

Lo de las transacciones sin confirmar y su uso, quizá sea la leche o sea una pijada más, solo el tiempo lo dirá.

Siempre os recuerdo cuando ETH estaba a céntimos y tenía un buen porrón de ellas, las solté al hacer un 80% por el único motivo que no entendía su funcionamiento y su uso futuro.

Hoy, años más tarde todavía me cuesta entender a ETH...por ejemplo Factom lo entendí en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, incluso maidsafe era fácil de entender, siacoin, storj… tokens orientados a un uso concreto y claro.

Entre medias he leído muchas cosas que se supone revolucionarán este mundo, y tras analizarlas, entiendo que estoy muy verde en poder asimilarlas hasta un punto de invertir mi dinero en ellas.

Cuando invertía en OTC USA, la mitad de las empresas que salían a cotizar ofrecían soluciones que yo tampoco entendía, en algunas invertía por el FOMO, y en otras ni las tocaba con un palo...empresas de iglús para Marte, pirotecnia funeraria, ataúdes congelador, franquicias de locales de copas para gays… había y supongo que hay de todo.

¿Qué prevalecerá?

No tengo ni idea...si buscamos el sustituto del oro, ya os digo que no esta aquí ni ahora...el oro es oro y punto, no hay vueltas que darle.

Cuando tuve mi primer móvil que sacaba fotos, no logré entender su utilidad, pensaba:

Vale, saco una foto, y ahora que hago con ella...enviarla me cuesta 3 euros, y se ve muy pixelada...aquí no hay futuro. 

¿acerté?...evidentemente no, ya que eso cambió nuestro día a día y ha sido una auténtica revolución sin vuelta atrás...vendría a ser comparable al uso de la electricidad para iluminar nuestras vidas.

¿hay algo similar entre todos estos proyectos tokenizados?

Sinceramente creo que un chaval de 18 años sería mejor mentor para localizar algún proyecto entre cientos que sí realmente aporte una revolución...yo soy demasiado conservador para lograr ver más lejos.

Salió Google a cotizar y no vi negocio, salió Facebook y me dije ¿es de coña?, cuando apple toco los 1000$ previo Split, pensé …¿pero quién está tan loco...?


Si algo he aprendido es que no soy buen adivino, y lo improbable para mi, se convierte en la inversión estrella pasados los años.

Por consiguiente, ahora acepto casi cualquier cosa por disparatada que parezca...eso sí...el dinero suelo meterlo todavía en lo que entiendo.

Buena tarde a todos, y buen fin de semana.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ago 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> En muchas ocasiones veo "avances" en este mundillo que mi corta mollera no logra entender.
> 
> Lo de las transacciones sin confirmar y su uso, quizá sea la leche o sea una pijada más, solo el tiempo lo dirá.
> 
> ...



acertarás allá donde se de libertad a la creatividad de la gente


----------



## digipl (10 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Léete el whitepaper de ARDOR y la gran cantidad de artículos técnicos que explican como van las cadenas hijas y la principal. Todo lo que te preguntas está perfectamente planteado y resuelto.
> 
> Oye, explícanos como resuelve bitcoin el crecimiento desmesurado de la cadena de bloques, la centralización de la oligarquía de mineros chinos, el desmesurado consumo de energía ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Ardor no es más que NXT con la promesa de una especie de sidechains ,dependientes de la cadena principal, que no da ninguna respuesta real a los problemas que genera una aplicación con miles, o incluso millones, de transacciones de información por segundo como sería cualquier servicio de mensajería medio decente.

Y su Whitepaper, como desgraciadamente es más habitual, no es más que una lista de deseos sin la menor explicación técnica de como pretende resolver los numerosos problemas que genera el guardado, distribución y confirmación de datos de cualquier sistema blockchain.

No explica como, la cadena principal, podría soportar el aumento en el numero de confirmaciones de las transacciones de sus cadenas hijas a poco que estas aumentaran. No explica como gestionaría el aumento de tamaño de cualquier blockchain en cualquiera de sus subcadenas y para rematar, alguna de sus futuras propuestas, como que un solo nodo de la cadena hijo se relacione con la cadena principal, espantaría a cualquiera que busque seguridad.

Esto parece pura desesperación ahora que la fe en IOTA está cayendo.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ago 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Ardor no es más que NXT con la promesa de una especie de sidechains ,dependientes de la cadena principal, que no da ninguna respuesta real a los problemas que genera una aplicación con miles, o incluso millones, de transacciones de información por segundo como sería cualquier servicio de mensajería medio decente.
> 
> Y su Whitepaper, como desgraciadamente es más habitual, no es más que una lista de deseos sin la menor explicación técnica de como pretende resolver los numerosos problemas que genera el guardado, distribución y confirmación de datos de cualquier sistema blockchain.
> 
> ...





digipl dijo:


> Ardor no es más que NXT con la promesa de una especie de sidechains ,dependientes de la cadena principal, que no da ninguna respuesta real a los problemas que genera una aplicación con miles, o incluso millones, de transacciones de información por segundo como sería cualquier servicio de mensajería medio decente.
> 
> Y su Whitepaper, como desgraciadamente es más habitual, no es más que una lista de deseos sin la menor explicación técnica de como pretende resolver los numerosos problemas que genera el guardado, distribución y confirmación de datos de cualquier sistema blockchain.
> 
> ...



no estás puesto al día

ardor no es una promesa, es real, producto ya hecho y perfectamente funcionando

el White paper explica todo y lo explica tan bien que ya existen 3 cadenas hijas y están empezando a salir bastantes más cadenas hijas a partir de este q3. entre ellas destaca dominium, empresa con más de 200 años de historia, bastante dinero y capital humano


----------



## easyridergs (10 Ago 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Ardor no es más que NXT con la promesa de una especie de sidechains ,dependientes de la cadena principal, que no da ninguna respuesta real a los problemas que genera una aplicación con miles, o incluso millones, de transacciones de información por segundo como sería cualquier servicio de mensajería medio decente.
> 
> Y su Whitepaper, como desgraciadamente es más habitual, no es más que una lista de deseos sin la menor explicación técnica de como pretende resolver los numerosos problemas que genera el guardado, distribución y confirmación de datos de cualquier sistema blockchain.
> 
> ...



Esto confirma que no te has leido nada, ni puta idea hoyga ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

Ya se que deseas que IOTA se vaya a la mierda pero para tu desdicha no va a ser así. Más vale que los Bitcoñeros os pongáis las pilas y empecéis a venderlos sinó os vais a quedar a cero, de momento ya estáis jodidos con los futuros, cuando se acabe la minería, que se acabará, se irá a la mierda irremediablemente. Evoluciona chaval.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (11 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Esto confirma que no te has leido nada, ni puta idea hoyga ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> Ya se que deseas que IOTA se vaya a la mierda pero para tu desdicha no va a ser así. Más vale que los Bitcoñeros os pongáis las pilas y empecéis a venderlos sinó os vais a quedar a cero, de momento ya estáis jodidos con los futuros, cuando se acabe la minería, que se acabará, se irá a la mierda irremediablemente. Evoluciona chaval.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



:XX: 

y 10 caracteres


----------



## digipl (11 Ago 2018)

Menos bla, bla, bla y mas concreciones técnicas.

¿Cuantas TPS es capaz de soportar actualmente Ardor?

Solo cuatro TPS ya que existe un límite de 256 transacciones por bloque.

¿Las subcadenas permiten aumentar estas TPS?

No. porque todas las transacciones deben ser aprobadas por la cadena principal.

¿Es posible aumentar el número de TPS?

Los propios desarrolladores de Jerulida reconocen que es casi imposible superar más de 12 TPS en una blockchain real.

Nxt Blockchain - Loadtest Results | Jelurida

Y ahora contarme que coño de sistema de mensajería, de control de dispositivos o de cloud data pretendéis montar con, máximo, 12 transacciones de información por segundo.


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2018)

Weno...como a hoxtiax y llorikeos se apaña pokito...yo sigo a lo mío y dejo apunte :

Para quienes crean k la blockchain es un medio válido k dará en sector...y (2) k DASH puede tener silla en esa mesa ( yo no lo afirmo ) :

Vuelvo a tirar de DeLorean y me planto en el 1 de Diciembre previo al pumpazo morrocotudo y distorsionador que covirtió a cualquier truño en elegido de los dioses ...y DASH sigue depreciándose casi con cualquier ERC20. Lentejitas FULERAS de la cascada de ETH llevan un -50% ...-66% ( estos 2/3 de caída ya son para truñacos premium )...lo normal es que ronden aquellos precios o bajen como un 20%. La mamarrachada Wagerr, por poner un ejemplo, vale un 50% más de $ que a 1 de Diciembre.

El caso es que Dash roza un -80% en $. Es decir, con la basura Wagerr , hoy tendrías la mitad más de pasta...para comprar 5 Dash por cada una que trincabas entonces , es decir un 750% ...ó 7,5 Dash por cada una que comprabas entonces.

Otra cosa es que todo ésto vaya a irse al tacho al alimón, que las lentejitas reboten hasta el infinito y más allá...o que Dash se haga polvo cósmico. OK...ahí, kadakualo y a valorar...pero saltos del +750%, ahí quedan ( y en cualquier subtoken apañadito, del 300%/400%). 

Personalmente creo que cuando ésto se gire, habrá un wen motrollón de chapas cadáveres ( hoy, zombies ya ) y que estar montáo en jaco sólido - ahí, gusto de cada cual - es una apuesta, al menos, razonable.

Dicho ( repetido ) queda.


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Ago 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Menos bla, bla, bla y mas concreciones técnicas.
> 
> ¿Cuantas TPS es capaz de soportar actualmente Ardor?
> 
> ...



no te enteras de por dónde va el mundo

las subcadenas efectivamente SI permiten aumentar las TPS infinitamente

ardor implementara subnets en q2 2019, única blockchain que puede hacerlo gracias a su estructura de padre-hijas.

con subnets tienes transaciones infinitas y problema resuelto

de todas formas cuando una empresa como dominium elige ardor sobre etherum o cualquier otra lo mejor que puedes hacer es oir, ver, callar, tomar notas y aprender porque hay gente muy buena metida aquí

---------- Post added 11-ago-2018 at 13:55 ----------




juli dijo:


> Weno...como a hoxtiax y llorikeos se apaña pokito...yo sigo a lo mío y dejo apunte :
> 
> Para quienes crean k la blockchain es un medio válido k dará en sector...y (2) k DASH puede tener silla en esa mesa ( yo no lo afirmo ) :
> 
> ...



totalmente de acuerdo. ahora es el momento de entrar en proyectos sólidos que están muy baratos. las monedas sin equipo detrás no tocarlas


----------



## easyridergs (11 Ago 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Menos bla, bla, bla y mas concreciones técnicas.
> 
> ¿Cuantas TPS es capaz de soportar actualmente Ardor?
> 
> ...



Chato lo tuyo es vergonzoso, no sabes ni leer. Hablaban de de NXT. Mejor sigue con tu bitcoño, ya vendrán los lloros.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2018)

A un comentario de *paketazo* tipo "Factom , la entendí perfectamente el primer día"...

...OK, pues yo creía que también.Pero vamos a los matices , que hoy marcan Shitland , por cierto - de hecho, todos en la misma dirección : El humo que se ha vendido ( La especulación, tasada en $ , jueguecito en el que ha entrado TODO DIOS , por mucho "aviso genérico velado" en plan Lee o Vitalik , para curarse en salud, más k nada ) -. Pero matices especulartivos, OJO, con los que TODOS hemos jugado...incluso viendo sinsentidos clamorosos...pero el precio chutaba y se aceptaba el riesgo.

He tenido posiciones majas en FACTOM durante año y pico, desde que empecé a pipear alts, me llamó su seriedad. Hace un mes solté todo. Por puta foya, se pegó un tortazo a la mañana siguiente de flipar. Puedo recuperar posiciones y trincar un buen pellizco en TOPs...pero no me atrevo, ni con un palo.

Resulta que FCT sacó la M3 (POS) hacia primaerva...fin de Abril/mayo, a voleo lo digo...Bien...sacan como 73.000 chapas nuevas cada mes. Cada una de esas chapas eran hace un mes MIL ECredits ( la chapa de valor fijo - 1$/1000 - con la que los usuarios de su blockchain puede insertar datos en ella , planteamiento baratísimo y sin volatilidad , teóricamente un bollito para empresas que quieran usar Factom. OK). Pues bien...haciendo cuentas, caí en la ídem de que para que FCT fuera deflacionaria se necesitaban 180.000 inserciones por bloque ( el ÜNICO USO de FACTOM , lo único que genera ingresos, es la quema de Ecredits ...no tiene valor monetario...es una extensión de la que hasta ahora , reniegan rotundamente ). Y hasta que no fuera deflacionaria...pues la masa "monetaria" iba creciendo y las chapas existentes, NO ERAN NECESARIAS, pues sólo valen, en último término, para insertar. No es como otra blockchain, cuya orientación como PASTA mantiene - en teoria - el supply en constante movimiento...FACTOM NO ES ASÍ.

EN fin...el planteamiento es claro...además, su nicho son admin públicas de copetín, grandes multinacionales...todo OK. Se espera a que la blockchain se vaya adoptando...y fetén...himbersión a largo plazo y tal. El caso es que, tras la M3 , la media de Ecredits por bloque ( en teoría, inserciones de usuarios ) habñia pasado como de las 100 a las 700...en 2 meses...muy lejos de las cifras que harán escasear chapas y empujar el precio ( argumento nº 1 del team de FCT para vender la idea deflacionaria )...pero es que el caso es que 3 meses después, se comenta que lo que insertaba datos eran peticiones dervivadas de su propia estructura de Authority Nodes...y poco más. Es más, esa media, al parecer, "voluntariamente agilizada" para "celebrar" el M3 (POS), se va diluyendo...y la media actual por bloque anda en 0, 1 , 2 inserciones :8: . Es decir, hay que provocar una adopción que multiplique la actual en 90.000 / 180.000 veces :: .

OK...hasta se puede aceptar pulpo y esperar que mientras esas 180.000 inserciones/bloque no lleguen , el supply subirá anualmente practicamente TODAS LAS CHAPAS ESTAKEADAS ( un 10% del supply anual ) ...de acuerdo...te mola la idea, los contactos, lolailo lo... PEROOOOO...

Quién cojones te garantiza que el personal no suelta esas chapas ABSOLUTAMENTE INNECESARIAS ??? ( Y entramos en un escenario peculiar, donde a todos se nos ve el plumero ) : Mientras sólo se habla de HUM...OK, podemos plantearnos que tal o cual proyecto llegará a valer 4.000 kilates y ser top 50, porke él lo vale ( en esa ambigüedad , cuela )...pero UNA VEZ QUE ACOTAMOS EL PRECIO DE ESE TOKEN COMO SERVICIO ??? ...Ahí, ya...la palabrería es infinitamente más evidente...y se puede medir en proporciones y perspectivas de crecimiento ( Una blockchain ACABADA que trabaja 1/180.000 de lo que necesita sólo para que el precio DE USO de su token no se devalúe...ya es bien más dificil de vender como oro en paño, no ? ...YA NO DA PARA " TASARLA EN SUEÑOS" ...pues te está dando una referencia económica que, por su desequilibrio, ACOJONA.

Ya coimenté en su día algo parecido a cuenta de EDGELESS, un casino ERC20. Todo dios esperando la licencia, precio a la luna...hasta dónde llegará...y cuando llegó y se puso a currar...SORPRESA !!! ...LA PASTA REAL QUE PRODUCE es infinitalmente menor que los sueños de los jolders hechos dólares...y los caretos se quedan tal que así :: ...porqué ? Porque el "sobrecoste" de la especulación se lo plicamos todos...pero en cuanto hay una referencia objetiva...la cháchara de "hasta el infinito y más allá" ... ya no es la base de la cotización.

Así pues...me quedo observando FACTOM y cómo progresa...pero más su explorer que su precio...que es hoy ABSOLUTAMENTE IRREAL . QUe de repente veo que las inserciones por bloque se van poniendo en miles, decenas, centenas de miles...pues OK...se hacen números y a ver cuánto se suelta y con qué plazos de espera.

La vaina ( y ésto me recuerda a los posts esos de Michinato bien rayáo contra el humo de proyectos que son poco más que éso ) es que LOS DEMÁS COMPRAN...y si sale una alianza con , no sé, Amazon...como la ha tenido ya con la fundación de Bill Gates...la borregada lo mismo le zumba y te marcas un x7...pero con el riesgo de que los jolders actuales espabilen y suelten el precio hasta el uso real actual...que es, ojo...180.000 veces menor de lo que haría falta para que empezase a ahaber menos chapas y su precio,por tanto, comenzase a estimularse al alza.

Un acojono...y estar en manos de cualquiera, por cierto.

Por otra parte...hay una 2ª vuelta de hoja en ese debate que es la estructura de FACTOM como himbersor ( en bolsa, creo...no como jolder ) , FACTOM Inc creo que se llama...que es donde se mueven muchos personajes de relevancia de esa blockchain.Por no hablar de lo encantados que andarán jolders del principio , cuyo margen de caída es decenas, centenas, tal vez miles de veces mayor ante un derrumbe si el jolderío espabila...Así que , para quien vea una chapa de 5 pavos hoy y un supply de lo más clitoridiano como BARATA, pues nanai y enorme riesgo... MUCHO OJO.


----------



## silverwindow (11 Ago 2018)

Asi es Juli,asi es.

No se quien dijo en el foro una vez cuando se hablaba de una shitcoin ,que valia mas que el equipo de futbol del Feanor,PSG... Etc etc etc

Lo vale? Claro que no. Una mierda de proyecto q no es nada,solo es promesas..no vale millones.

Que tienenun gran equipo y tal?
Tampoco.

Ahi esta DENT ,BC acabada y real funcionanfo y muriendose de asco.

Esta todo burbujeadisimo.Y BTC ed 99% especulacion con uso real patetico e infimo

Nonse trata de si finciona o no.Se trata de si vale lo que cuesta.


----------



## juli (11 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Asi es Juli,asi es.
> 
> No se quien dijo en el foro una vez cuando se hablaba de una shitcoin ,que valia mas que el equipo de futbol del Feanor,PSG... Etc etc etc
> 
> ...



Exacto, pero con el post iba más allá : Pagamos A SABIENDAS mucho más de lo que cuesta... es que incluso para que FACTOM ( que no me parece el paradigma de truño ni muchísimo menos, la verdad )cueste 5 putos pavos...estamos pagando decenas, cientos de miles de veces de ilusión. Cuanta más certidumbre y más cosas cerradas llegan...más canta la retirada del velo ( Y realmente, sólo hemos visto dividir por 4 ese disparate exponencial , el cap de 800.000 a 200.000...y parece que arda Roma ) . Por éso no me aliaría tanto con jorgito cuando dice que es momento de entrar en buenos proyectos baratos, con buenos teams...( yo cuando hablo de que tengas txurritxapas...y las "enjugues" en otras...es agarrarte a una tabla más gorda porke ya estás dentro...ahora bien...fiat ? ...pufff...ni puta idea de hasta dónde puede irse ésto al carajo ).


----------



## digipl (11 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Chato lo tuyo es vergonzoso, no sabes ni leer. Hablaban de de NXT. Mejor sigue con tu bitcoño, ya vendrán los lloros.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



¿Pero todavía no os habéis enterado que Ardor es NXT, con las ampliaciones de cadenas hijas, y que Jerulida realiza en paralelo ambos desarrollos?



> The Ardor platform is based on the stable and reliable codebase of Nxt, which has been running successfully as a public blockchain since November 2013.



Roadmap | Jelurida

¿Y que los límites de NXT son los límites de cualquier cadena en Ardor, ya sea la principal o cualquiera de sus hijas, a lo que hay que sumar que las transacciones de estas cadenas hijas deben reportar estas transacciones a la principal?

¿Os habéis molestado mínimamente en leeros el whitepaper o sois tan cortos que ni siquiera lo entendéis?

La verdad es que alucino con algunos, vienen aquí hablando de las bondades de un proyecto y ni siquiera se enteran mínimamente de lo que hablan.

Espabilar chavales, esto es tecnología. Igual hacéis el pelotazo con alguna basura pero si pretendéis convencer al personal al menos preocuparos de saber de lo que habláis.

Y esto es Ardor....5 transacciones en las ultima hora y media...

Ardor Blockchain Explorer


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Ago 2018)

digipl dijo:


> ¿Pero todavía no os habéis enterado que Ardor es NXT, con las ampliaciones de cadenas hijas, y que Jerulida realiza en paralelo ambos desarrollos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soy demasiado inteligente, por eso el paper de ardor lo tengo muy memorizado y su slack lo sigo al pie de la letra día tras día, también tengo muy memorizado su road map...sabes lo que ardor soluciona con los smart contracts que ya estan en fase beta?? lo dudo

sabes lo que ardor solicionara con las subnet en q2 de 2019?? lo dudo

vuelvo a decirte que el que no se entera de como van las cosa con ardor eres tu

si hay algo claro en ardor de lo que no hay que dudar es de su tecnología y su equipo, vanguardia siempre... otra cosa es su marketing que no sirve para nada nada, Pero como tecnología está por encima de todo

toma, de regalo los de ardor te acaban de sacar ahora un Twitter 

Twitter Clone on Ardor

por si acaso te sirve a poco, te paso el dex de binance desarrollado sobre ardor. tecnología punta a más no poder

Binance DEX Demo | Jelurida

Binance Chain DEX - Proof of Concept DEMO - Built with Ardor. Made by XCUBICLE - YouTube


----------



## easyridergs (11 Ago 2018)

digipl dijo:


> ¿Pero todavía no os habéis enterado que Ardor es NXT, con las ampliaciones de cadenas hijas, y que Jerulida realiza en paralelo ambos desarrollos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo payaso ignorante estás hecho. El tema del rendimiento está más que solucionado con la delegación de el procesado de las transacciones de las child chains a sub-redes dedicadas dentro de la red. Es penoso ver como los Bitcoñeros defendéis lo indefendible. Bitcoin centralizado por cuatro mineros chinos, consumo de energía a cascoporro, 4 TPS máximas, 170 GB de temaño de la cadena de bloques y eso que lo utilizan cuatro gatos. Todo un desastre, después no me vengáis con lloros, avisados estáis.


----------



## Pirro (11 Ago 2018)

Bitcoin tose y shitland coge neumonía. Dominancia subiendo y precios cayendo. Observo en algunos proyectos adhesiones inquebrantables de gente que ha entrado muy fuerte mientras los precios siguen cayendo. Sigo grupos de Telegram donde hay alelados desubicados con expectativas absurdas mientras bots y CM generan ambientillo al tiempo que dumpean. Y a personas que antes de reconocer un error se pegaría un tiro en el pie -especuladores primerizos-

Ni puta idea de por donde irá el mercado, pero viendo el ambiente formado en las comunidades de algunos de los enemillones de tókenes mierderos todavía queda mucha gente esperando un diciembre de 2017 en el corto plazo, mucha gente por capitular.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Ago 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Yo lo que no veo normal es la cantidad de mierda que está entrando a Coinmarketcap NEW
> 
> Mil y un puto exchanges, con mil y una putas mierdas...
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón, gente forrándose con la pasta de los pardillos en base a promesas sin fundamento ninguno. Seguramente sea una fase necesaria para que todo esto madure.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ago 2018)

El mundo de las shitcoins está absolutamente plagado de desarrolladores sin escrúpulos y exmineros de bitcoin resentidos con su pérdida de competitividad.

Pero la afluecia de pardillos avariciosos con ideas completamente equivocadas es constante y es allí donde pescan. Les dicen "diversifica en otras shitcoins, no entres únicamente en Bitcoin", "acaba de aparecer una ICO que te vende parcelas lunares", etc... y allá que se meten de cabeza.

Lo que las caídas de precios de las shitcoins está diciendo es que el flujo de novatos avariciosos al mundillo de Bitcoin se está secando.


----------



## juli (12 Ago 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Bitcoin tose y shitland coge neumonía. Dominancia subiendo y precios cayendo. Observo en algunos proyectos adhesiones inquebrantables de gente que ha entrado muy fuerte mientras los precios siguen cayendo. Sigo grupos de Telegram donde hay alelados desubicados con expectativas absurdas mientras bots y CM generan ambientillo al tiempo que dumpean. Y a personas que antes de reconocer un error se pegaría un tiro en el pie -especuladores primerizos-
> 
> Ni puta idea de por donde irá el mercado, pero viendo el ambiente formado en las comunidades de algunos de los enemillones de tókenes mierderos todavía queda mucha gente esperando un diciembre de 2017 en el corto plazo, mucha gente por capitular.



Si fuese tan simple...pero va a ser que no.

Es evidente que lo que dices es cierto, son caras del problema en SHitland...yo lo que veo en general es Manolismo Premium, y que cada cual intenta hallar el menor matiz que dé la razón a sus posiciones y la gipollez a las del de enfrente...y no al revés. Yo quiero entender qué pasa en este barullo prefabricáo.

En el intento de reset con el que intento retomar las condiciones previas al chorreo de Diciembre que ya he comentado en un par posts ( y que vino a raíz de otro tuyo en la línea de Shitland al carajo, BTC triunfando ) , muchísimas chapas rinden mejor que Dash...pero muchas, y ojo, en absoluto punteras...mejor que BTC , y éso, tras 9 meses de agitación . Y no te hablo de LTC o ETH, sino de chapillas de 3 al cuarto en muchos casos...y no tengo la menor duda del peso de BTC en Shitland, ni en el cotarro criptológico actual. Y no es normal. Pero hay algo más allá de la dominancia o de poder mandar todo al tacho, en mi opinión : Que lo que manda realmente, es el chanchullo montado y en el que BTC también es una pieza. Y es ése escenario lo que realmente está provocando riqueza...no una panda de chapas que ni se usan.

Y,por lo mismo que comentaba paketazo de no meter pasta en lo que no entienda...estoy a un tris de agarrar mi fiat y apartarme, porque ni entiendo el follón, ni los discursos triunfalistas en medio de la mierda, ni muchos de los técnicos...y ya no te digo nada de los ético-económicos aquí, con un agente de la "nueva economía" en modo aspiradora del vecindario ( y el resto, emcantadísimo estaría en poder hacerlo ).

Yo creo que 2018 no ha traído los desarrollos suficientes (en realidá, autosuficientes ) ni para que BTC arrase ni para que otras opciones , bien serias, funcionen a su bola y a buen pulmón. Y éso, en medio del discurso oficial de "Futuro maravillútiful" y "Todo controláo" , chirría. Y que todo está a un paso de comenzar a expresarse...pero ese paso es mucho mayor de lo que se anunciaba, porque de boquilla, todo va como la puta seda.

Hablar de adopción masiva es hablar de muchas cosas, pero sobre todo, de USO. Yo creo que tanto BTC como ETH han presentado un 2018 menos rompedor de lo que se mascaba . Y que un par de opciones más pequeñas ,y también más concisas, también...pero con claras muestras de estar objetivamente a un paso - que no es otro que su enganche a fiat -...y ello pinta posibilidades de gran implantación, uso y revalorización : LTC y Dash , hablando en plata. Y ni hablo de la moneda de la champions ni del espíritu de DaVinci hecho criptonéctar,factores que probablemente corresponderán a otras, sino de 2 propuestas de nuevo dinero con enormes opciones de instalarse prosperamente en el sector a corto , medio y largo plazo. Y creo que la excelencia que todo dios juega como chicuelina rgumental premium no decidirá la partida a corto plazo - como no decide practicamente NINGUNA en un contexto COMERCIAL MA-SI-VO - sino que podrá adoptarse desde una posición de dominancia en el mercado PRÁCTICO; el de USO MASIVO.

Y entre este poquito del que creo estar seguro - para pozos de sabiduría, al fondo a la derecha...y aquí el humo se vende desde el TOP1 & p´abajo -...y el BIG Chanchullo que me maneja y no me mola un pijo, estoy.


----------



## silverwindow (12 Ago 2018)

Los botxoñitos tb hay q darles de comer aparte.
No,tu btc no vale lonque cuesta. Ni de coña.
Solo es el Rey de chiringuito,nada mas.Y eso es lo que le da valor.


Deberias besar el culo de shitland,es lonque os mantiene arriba.

Uso real inexistente.Eso no vale 6000 pavos tampoco.


----------



## juli (12 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El mundo de las shitcoins está absolutamente plagado de desarrolladores sin escrúpulos y exmineros de bitcoin resentidos con su pérdida de competitividad.
> 
> Pero la afluecia de pardillos avariciosos con ideas completamente equivocadas es constante y es allí donde pescan. Les dicen "diversifica en otras shitcoins, no entres únicamente en Bitcoin", "acaba de aparecer una ICO que te vende parcelas lunares", etc... y allá que se meten de cabeza.
> 
> Lo que las caídas de precios de las shitcoins está diciendo es que el flujo de novatos avariciosos al mundillo de Bitcoin se está secando.



EL mismo resentimiento que comentas en otros se te achacó a tí sobre una salida de NEXT a destiempo - a botepronto recuerdo -...pero es que, como Marujeítos , los 2 me sudan la poya y tú me dirás que aportan esos cuscuseos al debate.

Para variar...apareces por el hilo a pintar perfiles de usuario de altcoins como avariciosos, giles que necesiten un asesor de chichinabo que les empuje a diversificar...o compradores de parecelas lunares vía smart contract. Con quién crees que hablas, fudero idiota...con tu sobri de 8 años ? Pero wé...k ésas gastas tú, las de entrar en casa ajena a dar por culo...éso sí, mientras bates plusmarcas de censor en burbuja chapando hilos que previamente has intentado vaciar y a los que vuelves llorikeando porque ,según tú, trollacos & fuderos de tu estilo los asaltan ( pero que , para tu rechine y tus intenciones censoras, siguen funcionando con otra gente ) . Un tipo consecuente, cómo no.

Por último, el único argumento que directamente no intenta enmierdar las altcoins, topic del hilo : Los novatos avariciosos ya los tenías en el hilo de BTC posteando cadenas de coloráo de 2 kilos, lambos y 2damúns hace 5 AÑOS. Con lo que éso ni es nuevo, ni ,menos áun, exclusivo . Y más de allá de ello, habría que ser muy muy tonto para creer que los que están exprimiendo esta ubre a manos llenas vayan a dejar de excitar la avaricia de futuros donantes de aquí en adelante , pues el sector ya ha sido asaltado por el jran capital y no es muy aventirado que vaya a prosperar e implantarse como opción comercial global. Las reminiscencias éticas de que se puede rodear todo éso...y que tan chocantes son en elementos de tus particulares y respetuosos hábitos son un tema puntual y aparte de cómo pueda plantearlo quien quiera con toda la legitimidad del mundo, por supuestón. Pero otro tema.

En fin, a ver si vas ahorrándote mala baba y resentimiento de una puta vez cada vez que sales de paseo, que no aportas un puto cagarro , chaval...y así, además de patético, inútil. Tú verás.


----------



## juli (12 Ago 2018)

*Negrofuturo* Si tienes alguna novedad COMENTADA sobre la posible caída de LTC a los infiernos , sería de agradecer. Un saludo.


----------



## juli (12 Ago 2018)

OK, un par de cosas...no sé qué quieres decir con que "Sabemos que se va a CERO" . Tienes explicación de esa certeza para dummies ?

Y otra : Se va LTC a CERO...y se suelta de su "equilibrio" con el entorno ( y lo hay...a mí me mola "cruzar" chapas y te garantizo que cada vez, por la tendencia general , es más jodido ) ...o se va todo ?

Por último : Tendrías tiempo de echar un vistazo a Dash ? SU caída es bestial...es otra que va a CERO por ello...o no tiene nada que ver ?

Gracias.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ago 2018)

Juli, se te ve jodidillo. No te enfades hombre. :XX:

Ahora que empiezan a escasear los pardillos avariciosos a los que embaucar os ponéis a echar espumarajos por la boca y a jurar en arameo.

¿Acaso creíais que podíais engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo o qué?

Ahí tenéis a estafas como IOTA, Bcrash y Maidsafe mostrándose exactamente como lo que son: estafas. Y a Forkthereum agonizando mientras sus desarrolladores se sacuden las pulgas de encima cuando la gente les señala lo evidente que resulta su imposibilidad de escalar. O al fundador de Litecoin soltando su morterada de litecoins ante el destape evidente del fraude que suponen shitcoins como la suya ante la lightning network.

Pero podéis seguir insultándome mientras Bitcoin demuestra por enésima vez que es lo único que existe realmente, lo único que demuestra su resiliencia y lo único que tiene futuro.

Ahora toca esperar a que llegue la siguiente hornada de novatos avariciosos a los que poder embaucar con los falsos eslóganes antiBitcoin, como que malgasta energía, es lento, etc.

Venga, un abracito de consuelo.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Juli, se te ve jodidillo. No te enfades hombre. :XX:
> 
> Ahora que empiezan a escasear los pardillos avariciosos a los que embaucar os ponéis a echar espumarajos por la boca y a jurar en arameo.
> 
> ...



La verdadera estafa es Bitcoin, pronto te darás cuenta.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> La verdadera estafa es Bitcoin, pronto te darás cuenta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



¿Cuál es tu excusa?

1) Soy un exminero de Bitcoin resentido porque mi hardware hace tiempo ya que dejó de ser rentable y ahora conecto mi tarjeta gráfica a cualquier mierda que pueda endosar a algún novato desorientado.

2) Soy un novato avaricioso que no tengo ni puta idea de cómo funciona Bitcoin, ni de sus cualidades, pero me creo más listo que nadie y "diversifico" mi hinbersión en shitcoins porque alguna pegará algún día un pelotazo y me compraré un lambo.

3) Soy un desarrollador sin escrúpulos, aunque en realidad no tengo ni puta idea de programar, y voy a crear una shitcoin que solucionará sin lugar a dudas todos los problemas que tiene Bitcoin.

4) Soy un hemprendedor digital y se me ha ocurrido la enésima ICO-estafa monetizando cualquer mierda inmonetizable en una blockchain.


----------



## silverwindow (12 Ago 2018)

El bitcoño es una bolsa de aire compuesta de:

Especulacion,avariacia,antiguos holders amargados por no haber vendido en ath.

Para que sirve un bitcoño?

Pued para comprar la mierda que Sr Mojon esta denostando.

Para eso y nada mas.

Lo divertido sera cuando esa direccion tan molona de 1 millon de bitcoins se empiece a mover.Ahi esta,mirando,comomla espada de damocles.


----------



## MIP (12 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> El bitcoño es una bolsa de aire compuesta de:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## easyridergs (12 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Cuál es tu excusa?
> 
> 1) Soy un exminero de Bitcoin resentido porque mi hardware hace tiempo ya que dejó de ser rentable y ahora conecto mi tarjeta gráfica a cualquier mierda que pueda endosar a algún novato desorientado.
> 
> ...



Precisamente si sabes como funciona Bitcoin te das cuenta que nunca servirá para lo que se creó. Es una simple herramienta especulativa. Lo que sí es valioso de verdad es el blockchain.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (12 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Juli, se te ve jodidillo. No te enfades hombre. :XX:
> 
> Ahora que empiezan a escasear los pardillos avariciosos a los que embaucar os ponéis a echar espumarajos por la boca y a jurar en arameo.
> 
> ...



Hoxtiax, tío...tú además de un liante barato, eres muy tonto. Prefieres aparecer como un puto mentiroso , una Charo y un fudero de mierda que como alguien razonable, para lo que supongo que tienes argumentos...pues dále, bobo, tú sabrás...pero a mí no me líes. Me necesitas A MÍ para parecer mejor ? Eres MUY, MUY tonto.

Y ni jodidillo , ni eslóganes antibitcoin ni tu puta madre...o linka alguno. Si tengo bitcoins, igual que si tengo otras vainas...a tí qué cojones te importará éso y menos para dirigirte al personal de una manera u otra ? La gente hace lo que le sale de los cojonex...qué poyas tendrás que enmierdar a nadie tú por éso ? Por mix partex, pillo lo que ello pueda aportarme y a otra cosa, pero sin que un comemierda como tú u otros que tal me regalen el quinto nirvana por ello, falaría piú...y te enmierdo A TÍ por lo que faltas, engañas y emponzoñas a los demás, y éso te lo ganas a pulso y so-li-to. A mí que 4 palmeros te den teta y hombrito pa´llorikear por tu cruzada imaginaria me la pela.

Pero wé...si mayorcito se te ve y no has aprendido aún... Poco más cabe que dejar en evidencia lo mamarracho que eres. Y lo mezquino...que lo que está clarinete es que si pillases a alguien que las estuviese pasando putas, buena carroña hacías del asunto...así eres TÚ de campeón...alfeñique. Desde luego, éso se le ocurre a cucarachitas como tú...a otros, ni se nos pasa por la cabeza. Pues para saborear mi jodienda, tendrás que joderte, maifrén...qué le vamos a hasé. 

Y aún el personal, por colegueo mal entendido, te tapa tus miserias, personaje. Menudo montón de mierda.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ago 2018)

Jódete, miserable, que se te está hundiendo el chiringuito de las estafas en el que estás metido


----------



## juli (12 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Jódete, miserable, que se te está hundiendo el chiringuito de las estafas en el que estás metido



Es que tú no sabes en lo que yo estoy metido, BOBO.

La evolución de las criptos te jode el mantrita de "La blockchain soy yo" ...y tú, en lugar de enfrentarlo y ver que BTC es OTRA opción...intentas boicotear un hilo donde la gente opine libremente y llevarte tus adeptos a Reddit.

Pero resulta que como los que se quedan mantienen la conversa y como el buen cerdo intoxicador que eres...tú, el bijía hétiko d´Okzidente, te pegas una de capitán asteriscos...Y LO CHAPAS !!!  :o

Pues te vas a joder. El personal seguirá opinando y comprando lo que le salga de los kojonex. Yo muestro la mierdez k tú sueltas a ojos de todos, bobo. No invento. Si te da asco o verwenza cómo eres...cosa tuya, maifrén. 

Besis.


----------



## Divad (12 Ago 2018)

Mojón está desesperado porque bitcoin va camino de hacer honor a su nick :: el único consuelo que le queda es que miles de gacelas caigan en la trampa y así no será el único gilipollas del foro :XX:

De las mierdas nuevas que van saliendo también te regalan pasta 8:






Hay compañeros que hasta le sacan la pasta a los estafadores de las cryptos :XX:


----------



## davitin (12 Ago 2018)

Buenas.

Una pregunta sobre los hipoteticos etf de Bitcoin...un etf puede ser referente a un solo activo? Quiero decir, pensaba que un etf seguía un índice de activos de un mercado...por ejemplo, un etf de criptos debería seguir la cotización de una cesta de criptos, y no solo de Bitcoin, no? O no?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Mojón está desesperado porque bitcoin va camino de hacer honor a su nick :: el único consuelo que le queda es que miles de gacelas caigan en la trampa y así no será el único gilipollas del foro :XX:
> 
> De las mierdas nuevas que van saliendo también te regalan pasta 8:
> 
> ...



No es difícil sacarles la pasta a los propietarios de cryptos. Montas un esquema piramidal, lo disfrazas de fondo de inversión en diferentes shitcoins y te pones a venderlo y publicitarlo mediante alguna web, videos de youtube y grupos de telegram. Los novatos avariciosos caen como moscas con eso.

Es la consecuencia de la puta avaricia con la que la gente se acerca al mundillo.


----------



## Divad (12 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Una pregunta sobre los hipoteticos etf de Bitcoin...un etf puede ser referente a un solo activo? Quiero decir, pensaba que un etf seguía un índice de activos de un mercado...por ejemplo, un etf de criptos debería seguir la cotización de una cesta de criptos, y no solo de Bitcoin, no? O no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



No te preocupes, no llegará a ser aprobado porque no valdrá nada bitcoin ::
Hodler


----------



## orbeo (12 Ago 2018)

Un etc puede ser sintético y replicar solo el precio de un índice.

El precio de Btc a replicar sale del índice que es una media de varios precios de Btc en diferentes exchanges.


davitin dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Una pregunta sobre los hipoteticos etf de Bitcoin...un etf puede ser referente a un solo activo? Quiero decir, pensaba que un etf seguía un índice de activos de un mercado...por ejemplo, un etf de criptos debería seguir la cotización de una cesta de criptos, y no solo de Bitcoin, no? O no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (12 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No es difícil sacarles la pasta a los propietarios de cryptos. Montas un esquema piramidal, lo disfrazas de fondo de inversión en diferentes shitcoins y te pones a venderlo y publicitarlo mediante alguna web, videos de youtube y grupos de telegram. Los novatos avariciosos caen como moscas con eso.
> 
> Es la consecuencia de la puta avaricia con la que la gente se acerca al mundillo.



Sales del cuarto bitcoñero lame pollas y no te enteras de nada ::

El estafador saca su scam, se compra su propia mierda para darle volumen... como ya sabes la jugada te pones con 0.15 eth (lo mínimo) entre el valor 0-1... entonces el estafador tras subirla un poco y algunos pardillos hayan entrado en ese momento se cepilla todo el OB de ofertas y así cobra el estafador... la vuelve a subir y ya cada uno decide cuando vender mientras entran nuevas gacelas ::

Hay que entrar con poca cantidad para que el estafador no se cepille el OB y se largue con la pasta sin levantarla de nuevo.

Si la mierda va a entrar en una nueva exchange... vendes en la subida y te largas a disfrutar de la pasta.

Esta información vale más que todos tus post de mierda.


----------



## besto (13 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Una pregunta sobre los hipoteticos etf de Bitcoin...un etf puede ser referente a un solo activo? Quiero decir, pensaba que un etf seguía un índice de activos de un mercado...por ejemplo, un etf de criptos debería seguir la cotización de una cesta de criptos, y no solo de Bitcoin, no? O no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Hay etfs de soja, de oro, de plata... y tb de indices... cualquier cosa que se pueda replicar. 
Supongo que un etf de bitcoin solo sería un poco absurdo porque saldría más barato comprar btc directamente pero para mucha gente comprar via etf resulta mas sencillo, sin exchanges, etc... lo suyo de todos modos serían etf que inviertan en cestas de criptos o algo así.


----------



## juli (13 Ago 2018)

Bom dia.

Hay una regla no escrita ( pero largamente comentada ) de que Arriba...volkete a TOPS. Es ADN del hylo.

Por lo tanto...ABAJO...volkete a lentejitas ? ( hay k echarle muuuuchos webos, eh ? ). Personalmente, voy a empezar a gotear fiat hacia los ERC20 k no vuelque en la caída a TOPs con buen cruce. Dicho queda.

Cada hora, más cerca de pillar cachazo...o montar una de damnificados por las criptos y salir en alguna portada con un jeto que más parezca un culo. 

Palomí.


----------



## davitin (13 Ago 2018)

besto dijo:


> Hay etfs de soja, de oro, de plata... y tb de indices... cualquier cosa que se pueda replicar.
> Supongo que un etf de bitcoin solo sería un poco absurdo porque saldría más barato comprar btc directamente pero para mucha gente comprar via etf resulta mas sencillo, sin exchanges, etc... lo suyo de todos modos serían etf que inviertan en cestas de criptos o algo así.



Una pregunta, un poco off topic del tema cripto pero relacionada para entender todo esto,....no seria lo mismo elegir los valores mas representativos de un mercado e invertir directamente en ellos? quicir, uno mismo puede replicar un indice, sin intermediarios, no? que ventaja tiene el etf entonces? comodidad? gente que quiere que se lo den todo hecho?

Imagino que el fondo etf va cambiando la inversion en funcion del porcentaje de mercado que representa cada activo, no? osea, te quita de tener que estar pendiente de que tus activos repliquen el indice...digo yo, si no no le veo sentido.

En mi opinion, al menos en bolsa es mas rentable replicar indices y seguir al mercado que contratar a unos canelos de un fondo que de tanto mover la pasta la van a cagar y te van a hacer perder pasta...el mercado es alcista a la larga, si replicas el indice gans pasta seguro, moviendo la pasta de un lado a otro seguramente la acabes cagando a no ser que tengas informacion privilegiada.

Por esa regla de tres...no seria mejor hacer un indice de criptos e invertir asi? por ahi habia la experiencia de un internauta que invirtio mil pavos en cien monedas (no se si lei esta historia aqui hace poco o en algun grupo de telegram), a razon de 10 dolares por activo, y al cabo de un año tenia 100k, es decir, replico el indice de criptos con las mas replesentativas, y le salio bien...que opinais?


----------



## orbeo (13 Ago 2018)

De forma "oficial" solo existe un índice sobre BTC, por lo tanto de momento solo puede existir etf sobre el mismo.

Los índices que usa por ejemplo Iconomi para cripto no están regulados. 

Un etf tiene todo el sentido, ya que abre la puerta el inversor institucional, a los fondos de fondos (o etf de etfs).

Imagina que los típicos fondos "disruptive technology" podrán incorporar Btc a sus carteras.

Los institucionales, no están interesados en poseer Btc, de la misma forma que no compran commodities físicamente. Un etf o fondo no guarda en su oficina uranio, trigo o café.


----------



## michinato (13 Ago 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> que es lo que no entiendes de que necesitas blockchain para crear una unconfirmed transaction??
> 
> y no, no existía blockchain hace 20 años, existe desde hace 10 años y hasta ayer nadie ha logrado sacar utilidad práctica a las unconfirmed transaction de una blockchain
> 
> el uso de unconfirmed transaction abre muchas puertas al futuro de blockchain





jorgitonew dijo:


> no, no se escribe en blockchain. sería tu primera alternativa:
> 
> "Es una transacción retransmitida por los nodos pero que no ha llegado a escribirse en la blockchain".
> 
> ...




Volviendo del fin de semana veo que seguís sin parar de contradeciros.

Dices que necesitas blockchain para crear una unconfirmed transaction, pero por otro lado dices que no se escribe en blockchain.

¿Para que necesitas la blockchain entonces?

¿Que características tiene una unconfirmed transaction de ardor que la hacen tan especial para enviar mensajes por Internet?



Hasta ahora ni me había preocupado por mirar ardor, puede que en realidad no sea mala tecnología (aunque su blockchain ahora mismo sea un erial Ardor Blockchain Explorer) 

El problema es que tras ver a dos foreros corriendo uno detrás del otro a hacer propaganda con argumentos inconexos, la impresión que me llevo es de vendedores de humo que intentan promocionar un valor que ha caído un 95% desde máximos y en el que están pillados.

Por mi parte deciros que no le hacéis ningún favor a la cadena que defendéis, el efecto es de rechazo, justamente lo contrario de lo que intentáis conseguir.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Ago 2018)

Hay proyectos que tienen bastante calidad, o gran equipo detras.
El problema es que el precio no acompaña. Todas las cryptos son ahora mismo especualacion sin uso real, todas. La que mas bitcoin.

La diferencia es que en 2 años algunas desapareceran para siempre, y las "buenas" se mantendran o subiran.

Y cuando haya adopcion real (si la hay), tudamun


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Hay proyectos que tienen bastante calidad, o gran equipo detras.
> El problema es que el precio no acompaña. Todas las cryptos son ahora mismo especualacion sin uso real, todas. La que mas bitcoin.
> 
> La diferencia es que en 2 años algunas desapareceran para siempre, y las "buenas" se mantendran o subiran.
> ...



hombre, eso de que el precio no acompaña... es ahora el mejor momento para comprar buenos proyectos y hacerte una cartera bien diversificada


----------



## Claudius (13 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Una pregunta sobre los hipoteticos etf de Bitcoin...un etf puede ser referente a un solo activo? Quiero decir, pensaba que un etf seguía un índice de activos de un mercado...por ejemplo, un etf de criptos debería seguir la cotización de una cesta de criptos, y no solo de Bitcoin, no? O no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Ya hay bastantes ETFs de crypto o blockchain (compañías)
Huobi Launches Cryptocurrency ETF [And It 
Top 4 Blockchain ETFs


El asunto de la polémica son que lo levante los de WStreet..

Si se aprobaran ('ETFs establishment') de Bitcoin detrás vendrían otros.. de Eth y algunas otras.
Los artículos que genera son meros fud o fomo para manejar el mercado, el claro ejemplo, que decidan irse de vacaciones hasta septiembre, y le de a los chinos kudeiros agitar el olivo, hasta parar en la rama 6000.


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Ago 2018)

que está pasando con pivx?? como es que se está yendo a los infiernos?

---------- Post added 14-ago-2018 at 00:53 ----------

según el siguiente link, minar etherum no es rentable

Crypto Bubble Unwind Images: Fast In Altcoins, Slower In Bitcoin | Zero Hedge


----------



## Albertezz (14 Ago 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> que está pasando con pivx?? como es que se está yendo a los infiernos?
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-ago-2018 at 00:53 ----------
> 
> ...




se va a los infiernos porque nunca ha dejado de ser una basura que no sirve para nada.


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Ago 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> se va a los infiernos porque nunca ha dejado de ser una basura que no sirve para nada.



teniendo en cuenta que todos los avances en el protocolo zerocoin los estan desarrollando los del equipo de pivx no es precisamente la que entra dentro de basura, sino que es una de las que hay que tener entre otras por ser moneda líder


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (14 Ago 2018)

Si todo ésto obedece a que quieren tener precios bajos para cuando aprueben los ETFs,les está saliendo de puta madre.


----------



## Divad (14 Ago 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Si todo ésto obedece a que quieren tener precios bajos para cuando aprueben los ETFs,les está saliendo de puta madre.



Hasta el 31 de Septiembre no dirán nada
SEC pospone la decisión para el ETF de Bitcoin - Crypto Economy

Igual llegan tarde y bitcoin vale $0::


----------



## Patanegra (14 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Hasta el 31 de Septiembre no dirán nada
> SEC pospone la decisión para el ETF de Bitcoin - Crypto Economy
> 
> Igual llegan tarde y bitcoin vale $0::



si tenemos qe esperar al 31 de Septiembre lo llevamos claro :XX:


----------



## plus ultra (14 Ago 2018)

Lunes negro

dominancia del 54% si el dia sigue asi llegamos a 55 sin problema alguno.


Esto tiene toda la pinta de continuar bajando pausadamente como lo ha estado haciendo hasta ahora alrededor de los 5k o mas durante unos dias, donde las manos débiles soltaran todo y de golpe por miedo a perder lo poco que les queda de su sueño de diciembre/enero cuando muchos se sintieron nuevos ricos y miraban ya por encima del hombro a muchos mortales,bien a partir de ahí diría que es cuando la SEC se pronuncie y la subida puede ser tan rápida que solo en unas horas a muchos no les de tiempo de volver a subir al tren.

Yo como ya comente desde hace unos meses me lo estoy pasando en grande con TUSD,con muy pocos movimientos no solo he mantenido valor sino una revalorizacion de sathos bastante interesante para el momento en el que nos encontramos.


----------



## D_M (14 Ago 2018)

Precio de ETH a niveles de Sep-2018, que puto bajón.


----------



## Damianvlc (14 Ago 2018)

*Análisis Técnico diário de Criptomonedas*

Análisis técnico de Ethereum (ETH/EUR) 14.08.2018


Abre la nueva sesión de trading bajo un mercado bajista, por otra parte. El precio de Ethereum está tocando nuevos mínimos en este 2018. El Ethereum reporta una pérdida de más del 15% lo cual envía el precio a una zona de negociación por debajo de los €250.

Observando el gráfico de un día, podemos apreciar como el precio del Ethereum ha retrocedido de manera fuerte contra el euro, una caída que dispara la alarma entre los inversionistas permitiendo que los osos tomen el dominio de la sesión.

Puntos destacados
- Ethereum cae por debajo de los €250
- Todos altcoins en general están perdiendo valor
- Luego del cruce de medias moviles el precio no logra recuperar







El par ETH/EUR coloca al Ethereum en una fuerte zona de venta la cual no ha desistido desde el cruce de medias moviles EMA 9/26 en los €392. Esta caída representa una oportunidad para quienes estaban esperando un precio bajo para la compra y hacer hold.

Dibujando un Fibonacci desde su último impulso alcista, podemos apreciar como el precio se ha movió a la baja de manera rápida provocando que el precio e mantenga por debajo del 23.60% del retroceso de Fibonacci. Por otra parte el RSI se encuentra en una zona de sobreventa por lo que el precio podría hacer un rebote en las próximas horas.

Ethereum tiene un camino complicado para lograr llegar a los €1000. Mientras observamos el precio podemos apreciar como la tendencia bajista se aleja de la media movil rápida, por lo que una caída más fuerte en el precio del Ethereum es completamente aceptable y posible.

En este momento la incertidumbre se apodera del mercado por lo que, los inversores que operen en corto deberán tener mucho cuidado con estas prácticas en mercados bajistas y de inestabilidad.

Indicadores técnicos
- Cruce EMA 9/26
- EMA 200 periodos
- Soporte mayor del precio € 200
- Resistencia principal del precio €290


----------



## davitin (14 Ago 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Te imaginas que al final solo quede Una: BTC
> Y todo lo demás de disuelva en un pralaya altcoin?
> 
> En el principio solo era uno:BTC
> ...



No puede ser, muchos proyectos necesitan un token de utilidad propio para su funcionamiento.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> No puede ser, muchos proyectos necesitan un token de utilidad propio para su funcionamiento.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



esto es ... las blockchain no solo existen con la utilidad de btc de querer ser dinero... existen para muchas otras cosas, por ese motivo no pueden desaparecer todas y por ese mismo motivo los precios de las alts que hagan cosas ahora son un auténtico regalo si vais a largo plazo y entrando poco a poco sin jugaros todo vuestro patrimonio de golpe a cara o cruz


----------



## danjian (14 Ago 2018)

Esto no parece tener fin ...::


----------



## plus ultra (14 Ago 2018)

Yo me parto y me mondo jajaja al final tanta descentralizacion y lo que se ve en el mundillo es que la mayoría solo esta esperando a que los de siempre, hablen y muevan ficha para para menear el rabito como buenos...los que han controlado el mundo durante muchos siglos lo seguirán haciendo por lo que parece.

Con las criptos se ha abierto una puerta para los que no quieran pasar por el aro pero también es cierto que no es para todos,por ejemplo no es para esos que necesitan que les digan que tienen que vender una alt cuando ha sacado varios X desde que la compro a esos les diría que vendan todo y dejen de jugar con su dinero por que terminaran perdiéndolo todo, pero eso, que cada uno haga lo que quiera.

-Gatopardismo-


El dia 20 BITTREX añadira ETC y XRP a su par con FIAT.

Nadie habla de ETC, por aqui hace unos meses pasamos por encima, han estado trabajando sin parar actualizaciones,esmerald,monederos,sidechain...primero fue COINBASE y ahora BITTREX algo saben que a muchos se nos esta escapando.


----------



## Divad (14 Ago 2018)

Bien jugado plus ultra, has comprendido la mecánica del nuevo juego: comprar, vender y largarse a la cueva (usdt) cuando ves venir la tormenta :Aplauso:

Antes del 20 de Agosto ya debería de comenzar a rebotar con fuerza criptolandia
Petro funcionará como unidad de cuenta a partir del 20 de agosto | Banca y Negocios

Antes del rebote igual veremos a bitcoin besar los $5000 y nuevas rebajas en criptolandia ::

Quien quiera ganar dinero tiene que entrarle en la mierda que más se pueda revalorizar y ya aviso que no es bitcoin ni ethereum 8:


----------



## davitin (14 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Bien jugado plus ultra, has comprendido la mecánica del nuevo juego: comprar, vender y largarse a la cueva (usdt) cuando ves venir la tormenta :Aplauso:
> 
> Antes del 20 de Agosto ya debería de comenzar a rebotar con fuerza criptolandia
> Petro funcionará como unidad de cuenta a partir del 20 de agosto | Banca y Negocios
> ...



Que pasa el 20 de agosto? Duendes? Aliens? Lo has soñao?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (14 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Que pasa el 20 de agosto? Duendes? Aliens? Lo has soñao?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Seguramente te gustaría un post más extenso y detallado, pero te voy a hacer un resumen:

Petro, Turquía, Irán, Rusia, China, Koreas, Japón, India, UE,...













Las gacelas que están fuera del juego tienen sus últimos días para entrar a buen precio para que después no lloren si sus papeles no valen nada :XX:

---------- Post added 14-ago-2018 at 17:26 ----------

Aparte del juego básico; comprar, vender y usdt... hay mercados donde se puede operar en corto y con apalancamiento de hasta x100: bitmex, bitfinex,... no hay que fliparse con el apalancamiento y las entradas deben de ser cerca de buenos soportes o techos y que tener un margen de liquidación de +50, +100.

Si la mierda vale 200 y la tendencia es bajista buscaría un techo algo duro para ponerme en corto y así en caso de irse para arriba que no te reviente. Lo mismo si la tendencia es alcista, buscas un soporte decente y esperas ser recogido para después cobrar en la subida.


----------



## juli (14 Ago 2018)

Hay casi tantas hipótesis como foreros. Yo sí estoy con plus ultra en que un giro repentino puede darse...aunque también en que ésto pueda seguir cayendo, con lo que... 

La verdad es que con tipos más altos , latinoamérica o Turkía arrastrando monedas patrias y criptos a 4 chavos...la tormenta ferpecta para Otoño podría ser el "crecimiento exponencial-estúpido" necesario para reavivar el cotarro. Ahora mismo, una caída como la actual estará cohibiendo criptoprofanos...pero un giro en sentido contrario en esas circunstancias o peores es evidente que sería un reclamo incomparable.

Por cierto, Ethereum forkea a fin de Septiembre y ,pendiente de ñapas, deja todo listo para la siguiente pantalla. ( Ethereum anuncia que la bifurcación dura Metropolis llegará a finales de septiembre ) Igualmente, el Evolution de Dash por ahí andará ( y Plasma en un OMG decepcionante ,también repetidamente aplazado, pero al que merece echar un ojo ). 

Que lo mismo un Shitland agonizante ni reacciona a Electroshocks como ésos...pero argumentos, haberlos, haylos. Y , por mucho que cueste, funcionando esta treta tan de puta madre como les funciona a algunos, no es descartable una vuelta de la tortilla tan increíble respecto al páramo actual...como lo es éste al delirio de fin de año ( De hecho, ante esta debacle hasta se ve más probable éso que un reset sosegado y consistente hacia la adopción masiva - éso sí que encaja poco - ).


----------



## davitin (14 Ago 2018)

Qué pasará si para final del 2018 o enero del 2019 no ha habido el ansiado subidón? Sí eso ocurre sera muy negativo, todo el mundo aguanta esperando un milagro para final de año o poco despues...vaticino desbandada general, las alts se irán a tomar por culo.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (14 Ago 2018)

Yo no cuento con ningún subidón hasta después del halving de 2020.

Los tiempos en los mercados, como en la naturaleza son los que son. Ellos no tienen nuestra prisa.


davitin dijo:


> Qué pasará si para final del 2018 o enero del 2019 no ha habido el ansiado subidón? Sí eso ocurre sera muy negativo, todo el mundo aguanta esperando un milagro para final de año o poco despues...vaticino desbandada general, las alts se irán a tomar por culo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (14 Ago 2018)

Top 100 Richest Bitcoin Addresses and Bitcoin distribution

Bad Request

¿Sabéis por que la mayoría de mortales nunca ganan cuando hablamos de temas especulativos/económicos?

Pues por que tenemos un miedo extremo a perder el dinero.

Es como una partida de póker...los que crean dinero pueden ir de farol las veces que les de la gana, y ganarán siempre, pues nadie puede cubrir sus apuestas, y sin embargo ellos con sus faroles pueden desplumar a todo pardillo que se meta en la partida.

Os he puesto los links de arriba para que miréis si las carteras top de BTC disminuyen o aumentan.

Separaros de la pantalla, no os lo diré más, sé que acabareis malvendiendo, y lamereis las heridas.

Yo hablo con la ventaja de haber entrado muy abajo y haber realizado un buen roi en su día, pero admito que si hubiera metido mis ahorros en diciembre del 2017 estaría cagadito.

No hay consuelo, solo hay ganadores y perdedores, incluso se puede ser ambas cosas durante un determinado período de tiempo, lo importante es terminar en el vagón de los primeros.

Un saludo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Ago 2018)

Puede ser...

... como también puede ser que cualquier acontecimiento precipite una crisis como la de 2008 antes de 2020. Y se me ocurren varios a la vuelta de la esquina:

- Crisis en los mercados emergentes.
- Explosión de la burbuja inmobiliaria china.
- Brexit duro exitoso para el Reino Unido.
- Crisis de deuda en los PIGS.
- Finalización de los quantitative easings del BCE y caída generalizada de las bolsas europeas.
- Triunfo de algún partido antieuro en algún país de la alemana (Holanda, Austria, etc).
- Sorpresa electoral de AfD y presión enorme en Alemania para romper el euro.
- Crack bursátil americano.

Y eso es lo que se me ocurre a botepronto


----------



## p_pin (14 Ago 2018)

A nivel económico, en mi opinión, desde primavera de 2019 va a ser jodido para hispanistán. No sé cómo va a afectar eso al mundo cripto. Pero el escenario no es nada bueno. Tras unos primeros meses sin QE, el aumento de los intereses de la deuda, la fragilidad de un gobierno en minoría, el tema de la inmigración,...


----------



## Bucanero (14 Ago 2018)

La verdad que a saber lo que va a pasar. Yo contaba con esta bajada y poco más pero ya no estoy tan seguro. Ahora que ya he enviado a coinbase algo de dinero. (Poco la verdad) Para sobre los 6000 o los 5900 comprar un poco de Iota. Y no suelto nada aunque siga bajando. Si no lo disfruto yo pues para los nietos jaja. Hay quien se lo gasta en juegos de la ONCE pues yo en criptomonedas jeje.

Si pinta mal la gráfica y yo descartaria ya los etf para este año. Pero creo como dice Paketazo que es cuestión ya de aguantar y esperar. Ellos tienen la sarten por el mango y ellos deciden que hacer con la sarten. Yo en la medida de mis posibilidades meteré de poco a poco conforme baje. Próxima parada lo espero en 5000

Un saludo a todos y es un placer leer vuestras opiniones.


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Ago 2018)

estáis llorando??


----------



## Bucanero (14 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> A nivel económico, en mi opinión, desde primavera de 2019 va a ser jodido para hispanistán. No sé cómo va a afectar eso al mundo cripto. Pero el escenario no es nada bueno. Tras unos primeros meses sin QE, el aumento de los intereses de la deuda, la fragilidad de un gobierno en minoría, el tema de la inmigración,...




Tienes toda la razón. Y sin tener mucha idea se ve que se va aponer caldeada la cosa y pintan bastos. A nivel de criptos no pintamos nada en principio aunque también el cierre del grifo del banco central europeo va a afectar a Italia y a otros países. Y ya veremos si esto no da paso a algo más gordo.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2018 at 21:03 ----------




jorgitonew dijo:


> estáis llorando??




jejeje. No por lo menos yo. En esta bajada veo oportunidad de compra aunque te reconozco que me gustaría ver al bitcoin y a las demás más arriba.


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Ago 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón. Y sin tener mucha idea se ve que se va aponer caldeada la cosa y pintan bastos. A nivel de criptos no pintamos nada en principio aunque también el cierre del grifo del banco central europeo va a afectar a Italia y a otros países. Y ya veremos si esto no da paso a algo más gordo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-ago-2018 at 21:03 ----------
> 
> ...



esto es masoquismo!!! si quieres comprar mejor que baje y ya luego que suba


----------



## plus ultra (14 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Puede ser...
> 
> ... como también puede ser que cualquier acontecimiento precipite una crisis como la de 2008 antes de 2020. Y se me ocurren varios a la vuelta de la esquina:
> 
> ...



Joder pensé que era el único por aquí que tomaba en cuenta esos fundamentales... y as puesto los facilitos por que hay otros 100 que ni estan ni se le esperan,en cualquier momento explota y hacen un efecto domino inesperado ejemplo la lira turca o mira como esta las relaciones canada-arabia y como puede acabar la cosa.



Otro detonante podria ser una cosa como esta de hoy mismo: El FBI advierte de un posible 'hackeo' masivo a cajeros automáticos en todo el mundo

Hackeo mundial a cajeros automaticos/

Este aunque no es mas que un charlatan tiene 736k de seguidores y sus palabras llegado un momento dificil muchos de esos las tendran muy en cuenta:

Kim Dotcom advierte sobre el colapso económico: dice "Compre oro y bitcoins"


----------



## juli (14 Ago 2018)

El título está mal. Recomienda *Crypto* y Oro.


----------



## davitin (15 Ago 2018)

Buen rebote.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (15 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Buen rebote.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



$6285 sería el momento de irse a la cueva usdt antes de que llegue la tormenta :fiufiu:
Le ha debido de sentar mal los dos mojones que cagó ayer ::

En 1h lo está petando todo :XX:


Tendrán prisas para relajar el RSI y después meterle el hachazo


----------



## Kukulkam (15 Ago 2018)

Tarde o temprano llegará el momento del despegue, tened Fe y paciencia, en poco tiempo nos reiremos de estos precios

Enviado desde mi S61 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bucanero (15 Ago 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> esto es masoquismo!!! si quieres comprar mejor que baje y ya luego que suba



jajaja. Tienes razón pero por si acaso. Porque es poco, compro y me olvido que me voy unos pocos días, y me quiero olvidar de todo un rato.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2018 at 12:17 ----------

Si baja a 5000 btc pue vuelta a meterle otro poquito. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## juli (15 Ago 2018)

- Enésima enchufada de manguera a SefKEY...de un kilo ayer a más de 10 ahora mismo. Hoxtia e-le-gan-te a la morterada pillada ayer a 4 chavos. Esta chapa es una mina y un clásico en Shitland, al tiempo.

- Ojito !!! JCASH Alpha en Jibrel. ( adelantándose en fechas a roadmap tras la desidia evidente que enormes broncas les costó en redes...wenos chicos  ). A ver por dónde sopla ( parece que la Alfa sólo deja usuarios de Germany, UK y SUiza )


----------



## plus ultra (16 Ago 2018)

ETC se ha hecho casi un 50% en 3 dias frente al $.

Como ya he comentado alguna vez estamos en un periodo que a las alt solo les queda revalorizacion ante la entrada en exchanges,normalmente suele ser BINANCE después de ahí la norma esta siendo caída tras caída,no se si sera el caso de ETC, podría hacer lo contrario que el resto, una vez entre podría subir aun mas durante unos dias,yo no me arriesgare y como suelo hacer en estos casos y en las bifurcaciones venderé los últimos días.

El ultimo $ que se lo quede otro,tenemos que comer todos,.


----------



## Patanegra (16 Ago 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> ETC se ha hecho casi un 50% en 3 dias frente al $.
> 
> Como ya he comentado alguna vez estamos en un periodo que a las alt solo les queda revalorizacion ante la entrada en exchanges,normalmente suele ser BINANCE después de ahí la norma esta siendo caída tras caída,no se si sera el caso de ETC, podría hacer lo contrario que el resto, una vez entre podría subir aun mas durante unos dias,yo no me arriesgare y como suelo hacer en estos casos y en las bifurcaciones venderé los últimos días.
> 
> El ultimo $ que se lo quede otro,tenemos que comer todos,.



ETC ya esta en Binance, querras decir Coinbase, no?


----------



## plus ultra (16 Ago 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> ETC ya esta en Binance, querras decir Coinbase, no?



Si efectivamente COINBASE,lo de binance solo lo puse de ejemplo ya que suele ser la ultima parada de las alt en su tope de cotizacion.

Lo coinbase diría que es un tema aparte, por volumen diario no suele estar en el top 10 de exchanges pero cuando se rumorea que sera listada alguna alt,esta suele subir bastante al haber muy pocos pares y claro esta la entrada directa de FIAT.

Hay que estar muy atento a los movimientos de esta gente mas de lo que parece,POLONIEX metio recientemente SNT y KNC ambas con par USDT algo raro cuando parecía que estaban limpiando,como ya se a dicho tienen info que nosotros no sabemos y la utilizan, en estos mercados sin regular no pasa nada como seria en un mercado regulado,ejemplo:


UEFA vende todos los tickets para la final de la Super Copa mediante aplicación basada en blockchain

Así el sistema logró vender y distribuir la totalidad de los boletos para el encuentro deportivo a través de una aplicación basada en blockchain de iOS y Android (si bien no especificaron en qué blockchain se realizó el registro)



Cual sera la aplicación probada, en que cadena...? :fiufiu: eso solo lo saben unos pocos.


----------



## Divad (16 Ago 2018)

Han usado la cadena de la judiada.. ethereum ::
Marc Mazzariol, SecuTix: «Pour le prochain Paléo Festival nous basculerons sur Ethereum» | ICTjournal


----------



## juli (17 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Han usado la cadena de la judiada.. ethereum ::



Regalito en el twitter de OMise

Twitter


"This is an appropriate use of blockchain tech. Whether you use the OMG Network or build your own, it is *very* important the solution be decentralized & permissionless, so 'the poor' aren't extorted & do not lose the option to opt-out. Ps we <3 your malaria work." *@gatesfoundation*


( y encima en otro tweet, descalifica expresamente la centralización de XRP. Qué saláo. ) )


----------



## Gurney (17 Ago 2018)

El argumento es absurdo, pero ya lo vimos con las ceroceístas.:


_New guy hears about crypto, probably is routed to coinbase.

Starts to look at offerings -- let's see...

Bitcoin is $6,400...wow, that's expensive.

There's Ethereum at $290. Hmm, that's better.

Wait, what's this Ethereum Classic? $15?

I'm a value investor, he thinks._


----------



## Divad (17 Ago 2018)

juli dijo:


> Regalito en el twitter de OMise
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



Marionetas que no tienen ni puta idea de lo que están creando y que el rebaño no podrá reprocharles nunca nada porque la "voluntad" de los niños es construir una realidad mejor para todos... 

Mientras tanto, la judiada siempre moviendo los hilos detrás del escenario :fiufiu:


----------



## paketazo (18 Ago 2018)

Supongo que ya os habréis fijado que en coinmarket dan como segunda coin por volumen por detrás de BTC a USDT.

De entrada veo dos lecturas:

La primera es la huida hacia este supuesto refugio que "garantiza" paridad con el USD, lo que nos deja la duda de si son necesarias el resto de coins, teniendo una que imita al rey dólar y que se puede mover y almacenar sin dependencia bancaria de la misma.

La segunda lectura es pensar que todo lo que se ha refugiado en USDT, está pendiente de retorno a la palestra buscando de nuevo revalorizaciones de 2 dígitos o más, salvo lo que se haya cambiado a fiat y salido del circuito.

Reitero los volúmenes, son una pasada, y a este ritmo superarán a BTC, algo que denotaría fracaso a nivel de confianza en el resto de coins, incluida BTC por parte de los usuarios de los exchangers.

Una cosa está clara, si todo el USDT regresa al juego, lo hará de manera rápida debido al FOMO, pero del mismo modo huirá rápido, por lo tanto, de suceder esto, es posible que se vea una subida rápida y sostenida, que dará paso a una huida nuevamente a esta moneda sucedáneo del $,

Si siguen metiendo más USDT a mercado, pronto se colocará de numero 1 en capitalización, y entonces todo esto no habrá servido para nada, pues acabaremos teniendo una moneda inflacionaria, centralizada y dependiente de la cotización y decisiones de la FED...algo de lo que en teoría se pretendía huir.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (18 Ago 2018)

Sonm deslistado de OKEX y en bitcointalk anunciando camisetas y tazas con el logotipo de Sonm, LOL. Que bien eh?


----------



## jorgitonew (18 Ago 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Supongo que ya os habréis fijado que en coinmarket dan como segunda coin por volumen por detrás de BTC a USDT.
> 
> De entrada veo dos lecturas:
> 
> ...



hay muchos proyectos que no son para actuar como moneda. por tanto, creo que no deberían incluirse en la relación que haces entre fiat y moneda descentralizada y habría que verlo como inversión en proyectos tecnológicos. Bajo esta visión el dinero irá a esas cadenas en cuanto genere rendimientos a los que posean esos tokens.

lo que mencionas tu es la guerra entre dinero centralizado y descentralizado que se está jugando.... doy por hecho que esa guerra llevará años y habrá sus momentos en que cada una vaya ganando sus batallas.


----------



## D_M (18 Ago 2018)

Por si a alguno os interesa, Kraken busca un tío con Castellano que controle de cripto para trabajar en remoto:

Kraken Digital Asset Exchange - Client Engagement Specialist (Spanish Fluency)

---------- Post added 18-ago-2018 at 14:06 ----------

Por cierto, varios exchanges (Bitfinex, Kraken..) ya permiten vender en corto.

¿Alguno de vosotros vendeis cripto en corto?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Ago 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Supongo que ya os habréis fijado que en coinmarket dan como segunda coin por volumen por detrás de BTC a USDT.
> 
> De entrada veo dos lecturas:
> 
> ...



Un empleado de banca desaprensivo (como Falciani), un hackeo a Poloniex/Bitfinex ó un trabajo de buen espionaje de la CIA, y el chiringuito de Tether se desmorona al instante.

A los EEUU sólo le hace falta el código de cuenta bancaria donde se están acumulando los dólares que, supuestamente, están dando respaldo a los tethers para ordenar inmediatamente su bloqueo.

El asunto de Tether es un desastre a la espera de ocurrir. El día que suceda, que sucederá (tenedlo por seguro) el precio de Bitcoin se disparará por idiotas como Divad perdiendo el culo para abandonar el dichoso Tether.

Al tiempo.


----------



## davitin (18 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un empleado de banca desaprensivo (como Falciani), un hackeo a Poloniex/Bitfinex ó un trabajo de buen espionaje de la CIA, y el chiringuito de Tether se desmorona al instante.
> 
> A los EEUU sólo le hace falta el código de cuenta bancaria donde se están acumulando los dólares que, supuestamente, están dando respaldo a los tethers para ordenar inmediatamente su bloqueo.
> 
> ...



Lleváis diciendo eso desde el año pasado y yo llevo usando thther sin problemas desde el año pasado.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (18 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Lleváis diciendo eso desde el año pasado y yo llevo usando thther sin problemas desde el año pasado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Personalmente, no me agrada la existencia del USDT. independientemente de sus usos especulativos defensivos puntuales. 

Yo estoy con mojón y creo que llegará el día que USDT pierda la paridad motivado por la incertidumbre de sus balances o por actuación sobre los mismos por parte de los gobiernos... FED Y USA principalmente. 

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (18 Ago 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Supongo que ya os habréis fijado que en coinmarket dan como segunda coin por volumen por detrás de BTC a USDT.
> 
> De entrada veo dos lecturas:
> 
> ...



Cuando sabes que estás jugando a un juego manipulado por la judiada... los hay que se vuelven más listos que el creador y usan la misma herramienta creada por el amo para salvarse como usan ellos para esconderse (tether).

Gracias al adoctrinamiento bitcoñero hold, hodl, to the moon,... cada uno se cree que su mierda preferida es la elegida y que se salvará de toda corrección... Meeeeeeeec! Grave error y a la vista está la ostia que lleva dash dependiendo de que eth termine de actualizarse para poder usar las tarjetas TenX (11) 



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un empleado de banca desaprensivo (como Falciani), un hackeo a Poloniex/Bitfinex ó un trabajo de buen espionaje de la CIA, y el chiringuito de Tether se desmorona al instante.
> 
> A los EEUU sólo le hace falta el código de cuenta bancaria donde se están acumulando los dólares que, supuestamente, están dando respaldo a los tethers para ordenar inmediatamente su bloqueo.
> 
> ...



Mira un mojón ::








paketazo dijo:


> Personalmente, no me agrada la existencia del USDT. independientemente de sus usos especulativos defensivos puntuales.
> 
> Yo estoy con mojón y creo que llegará el día que USDT pierda la paridad motivado por la incertidumbre de sus balances o por actuación sobre los mismos por parte de los gobiernos... FED Y USA principalmente.
> 
> Un saludo



Cuando se usa usdt para inflar btc pocos se quejan... hasta los hdps bitcoñeros se lo callan porque se creen que su mierda es la mejor :XX:

Ahora que toca refugiarse ante la ostia que viene, que puede llegar hasta los 4500... nadie dice nada...







Lo mínimo que uno tiene que preguntarse es: porqué coño hay tanto volumen ahí? Ya estén en soporte o techo... pero con solo verlo ya es para considerar que la bajada/subida hasta ese valor hay que tenerlo en cuenta... porque parece que hay una serie de listos que saben "algo" que nadie sepa... :rolleye::XX:

El 20 venezuela comienza con el petro, posiblemente le siga los turcos, chinos, rusos,... avisados estáis de que hay que encontrar otra mierda (crypto) como refugio ya que el $ se puede ir a la mierda al igual que todo el sistema fiduciario.

Los más perjudicados serán los bitcoñeros :XX:


----------



## plus ultra (18 Ago 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> hay muchos proyectos que no son para actuar como moneda. por tanto, creo que no deberían incluirse en la relación que haces entre fiat y moneda descentralizada y habría que verlo como inversión en proyectos tecnológicos. Bajo esta visión el dinero irá a esas cadenas en cuanto genere rendimientos a los que posean esos tokens.
> 
> lo que mencionas tu es la guerra entre dinero centralizado y descentralizado que se está jugando.... doy por hecho que esa guerra llevará años y habrá sus momentos en que cada una vaya ganando sus batallas.




Hay muchos puntos de vista en cryptoworld acerca de lo que realmente es invertir en un proyecto,al igual que hay muchos engañados y otros tantos que intentan engañar...

Para algunos comprar unas chapas es invertir en el proyecto, para mi la mayoría de las veces eso es algo totalmente falso,uno invierte en el proyecto si compra en ICO que es donde el equipo coge los fondos para desarrollar el proyecto lo de comprar unos token luego es pura especulación aunque alguno no quiera admitirlo.

Podría darse otra posibilidad que podria admitir que seria invertir en el proyecto que seria meterte en un nodo pero eso es otra historia.


----------



## jorgitonew (18 Ago 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Hay muchos puntos de vista en cryptoworld acerca de lo que realmente es invertir en un proyecto,al igual que hay muchos engañados y otros tantos que intentan engañar...
> 
> Para algunos comprar unas chapas en invertir en el proyecto para mi la mayoría de las veces es algo totalmente falso,uno invierte en el proyecto si compra en ICO que es donde el equipo coge los fondos para desarrollar el proyecto lo de comprar unos token luego es pura especulación aunque alguno no quiera admitirlo.
> 
> Podría darse otra posibilidad que podria admitir que seria invertir en el proyecto que seria meterte en un nodo pero eso es otra historia.



el mundo ico y similar se supone que a largo plazo acabará siendo como un mercado tradicional y no veremos las burradas que se han visto hasta ahora de dar mucho dinero por humo

al final solo los proyectos buenos recibirán dinero y solo una cantidad similar al mundo real.... esa es la teoría, la práctica ya veremos si se consigue


----------



## juli (19 Ago 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Supongo que ya os habréis fijado que en coinmarket dan como segunda coin por volumen por detrás de BTC a USDT.
> 
> De entrada veo dos lecturas:
> 
> ...



Otro para tí.


----------



## Pirro (19 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El asunto de Tether es un desastre a la espera de ocurrir. El día que suceda, que sucederá (tenedlo por seguro) el precio de Bitcoin se disparará por idiotas como Divad perdiendo el culo para abandonar el dichoso Tether.
> 
> Al tiempo.



La verdad que yo respecto a Tether no sé qué pensar. Supone una emisión de dólares al margen de la FED y echando la vista atrás, todo el que intentó hacer eso acabó mal, pero viendo que de momento el engendro lleva tiempo funcionando y cumpliendo sus funciones, no sería tampoco descabellado pensar que hay algún tipo de connivencia entre los emisores de Tether y los de los dólares 'de verdad'. Como una forma de competir con Bitcoin en su terreno. 

Quizá estén esperando a que alcance cierto volumen para chafarlo, quizá estén levantando una extensión del sistema fiat en criptolandia.


----------



## juli (19 Ago 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> La verdad que yo respecto a Tether no sé qué pensar. Supone una emisión de dólares al margen de la FED y echando la vista atrás, todo el que intentó hacer eso acabó mal, pero viendo que de momento el engendro lleva tiempo funcionando y cumpliendo sus funciones, no sería tampoco descabellado pensar que hay algún tipo de connivencia entre los emisores de Tether y los de los dólares 'de verdad'. Como una forma de competir con Bitcoin en su terreno.
> 
> Quizá estén esperando a que alcance cierto volumen para chafarlo, quizá estén levantando una extensión del sistema fiat en criptolandia.



JOJOJO...mú wéno, Pirro...pero es que suponer que Shitland es algo al margen de la FED ya es toda una apuesta.


----------



## plus ultra (19 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El asunto de Tether es un desastre a la espera de ocurrir. El día que suceda, que sucederá (tenedlo por seguro) el precio de Bitcoin se disparará por idiotas como Divad perdiendo el culo para abandonar el dichoso Tether.
> 
> Al tiempo.



Pues como muchas cosas en cryptoland creo que eso es impredecible, en lugar de dispararse el precio de BTC podría hacer lo contrario y caer por la incertidumbre y el factor sicológico al estilo de un MTgox.


----------



## davitin (19 Ago 2018)

También deberíamos preguntarnos qué va a pasar cuando alguna de las "compañías" blockchain triunfen y acaben saliendo a bolsa...quién va a querer tokens fuleros cuando se pueden adquirir acciones con respaldo legal?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (19 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> También deberíamos preguntarnos qué va a pasar cuando alguna de las "compañías" blockchain triunfen y acaben saliendo a bolsa...quién va a querer tokens fuleros cuando se pueden adquirir acciones con respaldo legal?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Cuando se sale a bolsa es para financiarse... una compañía de esta industria si quiere financiación, con que tokenice en una ICO security la valdría aún con las normativas en las jurisdicciones dnd existen regulaciones para tokens security tendría que cumplir menos burocracia y sin la necesidad de ir de la mano de banco financiero que la lleve a bolsa, quitándote a muchas rémoras.

Además cuando tu estás comprándote un token de cualquier shit, estás cambiandoles a ellos tu preciado fiat por un 'activo' de dudoso valor, los mercados dirán si vale algo en un momento dado, y si es sostenible ese valor.


----------



## paketazo (19 Ago 2018)

*Juli* no entiendo muy bien el rollo del USDT que pones, no acabo de entender si lo ves como un riesgo o como una ventaja... no ando fino hoy para pillarlas al vuelo.

Sea como sea yo lo tengo claro y quizá no sea tan sencillo, pero pensemos por un momento:

Crisis económica global, descapitalización bancaria, huida de renta variable y de rentas fijas periféricas, intento por salvaguardar riqueza en reductos de confianza como : Oro, franco suizo, quien sabe si euro...y posiblemente el dólar.

Bien, entendido esto, y dejando de lado aquellos tokens que quizá sirvan para algo más que su uso y destrucción sobre la propia cadena como "fuel"...que pensamos que buscará la masa global :

¿BTC o USDT?

A cualquier profano en la materia que le digas que puede tener una especie de dólar almacenado en un omniwallet de su ordenador o en un móvil, lejos de las garras del estado o de los buitres bancarios, posiblemente te dirá….¡adelante!

El incremento en volumen del USDT, lo veo como una clara descapitalización del BTC y resto de alts, que hacen que este cochinillo sucedáneo de la moneda del imperio engorde y que posiblemente siga engordando inversamente a la descapitalización del resto de coins.

El paso de USDT a USD es posible en algunos exchangers, incluso se acepta como medio de pago en muchos lugares que se acepta BTC,

Para que BTC & Co como medio de pago si tengo un dólar "furtivo" que me permite usarlo como una especie de cuenta offshore de la que no he de rendir cuentas a nadie que no desee.

Si el USDT acaba teniendo el beneplácito de la FED y resto de gobiernos (algo para mi carente de lógica), es muy posible que el daño que se le haga a este mundillo sea irreversible, pues tendríamos un medio de pago "conocido" por la masa, y con un manejo similar al del BTC.

Ahora bien, que cojan confesado a todo poseedor de USDT llegado el día que la FED o el gobierno USA diga *NO*, o se demuestre que no hay un respaldo real en USD sobre estas emisiones millonarias a las que ya estamos acostumbrados.

La pregunta del millón sería:

¿Qué prefiere Vd a día de hoy, tener 1000 USDT o el equivalente en BTC?...y trasladar dicha cuestión a todo el sistema económico mundial, sobre todo al de países con divisas comprometidas.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (20 Ago 2018)

Ayer subí un link en el que la fundación Gates abogaba por sistemas monetarios descentralizados...y como éso, tantos otros que habrá en esa línea. El USDT no lo es...y de contar con el beneplácito de la fed, tú me dirás. Que es dinero que no está en criptos ? Obvio, ya hablamos hace poco del precio que le damos TODOS a la especulación y el Téte no sería más que otro peaje en ese sentido...pero hasta ahí...como producto es evidente que es completamente distinto a ellas.

Lo que no entendía, precisamente por ello, es porqué esta situación de engorde del Téte y de BTC suponía un riesgo de que todas las demás fuesen inútiles, que era lo que proponías, no ? En mi opinión, y más allá de forofismos excluyentes ( aunque es claro que hay motrollón de proyectos que no son más que sombras chinescas ) nada impide que las que se adopten, con sus peculiaridades, sistemas de gobernanza,mayor o menor privacidad, etc que serán nexos de fidelización hacia sus respectivas comunidades...y una vez entrados en el uso cotidiano, no vayan a perdurar si esas comunidades las aceptan. Yo creo que estamos en crecimiento en algunos aspectos , ok...pero también despojándonos de lastre en otros ( especulación asumida, influencia de BTC en todo el sector, etc ) ...y éso habrá de definirse en el futuro ( y no echo las cartas en ningún sentido, pero sí en que será distinto a lo que es actualmente ).

En mi opinión, el gran factor que dé peso a todo éso será la autosuficiencia de cada proyecto por el uso real y el valor que cada comunidad le otorgue...y proyectos comunitarios de DINERO CRIPTO , hay muchos y muy distintos con valedores detrás comprometidos con su uso, programación, mantenimiento, comercialización, ahorro, etc. ...y ése es un terreno en el que, más allá de la cháchara forofa de cada cual, que hablar es muy fácil, cada vez estamos entrando más en cuanto a la pura práctica.


----------



## vpsn (20 Ago 2018)

Hombre el dia que mucha gente de golpe saque el dinero que tiene en usdt pues o una de dos, o chapa bitfinex o todas las coins se van tu da moon.

Si aun aguanta el chiringo es porque no esta entrando mucha pasta en criptos ahora mismo.


----------



## Divad (20 Ago 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Es BlockChain parte de esto?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Te recomiendo ver la serie black mirror y así verás todo lo que nos tienen preparado ::


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Ago 2018)

alguien está siguiendo el tema entre pivx y particl?? es que no me he enterado bien de qué va y como puede afectar al precio de pivx


----------



## Cakau (22 Ago 2018)

Twitter

El Dynamic peg the BitBay puede convertirse en referente de las stablecoins. Sin necesidad de colateral como el usdt. 
Estan testeando el sistema, que en septiembre estará listo. Si absorbe tan solo un 1% de usdt, imaginense ustedes el volumen. Con el tiempo se podría convertir en una alternativa real. A ver cómo va la cosa. 
Por otro lado, en septiembre también estará listo el web marketplace.
Un saludo


----------



## Nicholas (22 Ago 2018)

Conozco bastante gente que ganan bien con la diferencia de las cotizaciones de las criptomonedas. pero para esto tienes que tener bastante experiencia y conocimientos en el trading


----------



## Gurney (22 Ago 2018)

Fechas a tener en cuenta para BTC








Ride the wave


----------



## Piotr (23 Ago 2018)

Gurney dijo:


> Fechas a tener en cuenta para BTC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo veo más como lateralización entre 6200-6800 hasta que se sepa lo del etf


----------



## Sedao (24 Ago 2018)

Hay un humo con las altcoins que alucino, comprad security tokens y a tomar por culo. Las demás son humo, se puede utilizar bitcoin para lo mismo que prometen la mayoría


----------



## Patanegra (24 Ago 2018)

Sedao dijo:


> Hay un humo con las altcoins que alucino, comprad security tokens y a tomar por culo. Las demás son humo, se puede utilizar bitcoin para lo mismo que prometen la mayoría



aparte de Poly que otros security token hay?


----------



## Nico (24 Ago 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> aparte de Poly que otros security token hay?



Se habla mucho del *petro*. Yo te diría que pongas tus tejos allí.


----------



## easyridergs (24 Ago 2018)

Sedao dijo:


> Hay un humo con las altcoins que alucino, comprad security tokens y a tomar por culo. Las demás son humo, se puede utilizar bitcoin para lo mismo que prometen la mayoría



Bitcoin solo sirve para especular. Sin embargo, hay altcoins que sirven para eso pero aparte para mucho más.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sedao (25 Ago 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> aparte de Poly que otros security token hay?




Yo la única q conozco es SNGLS

---------- Post added 25-ago-2018 at 11:06 ----------

Tampoco conocía Polymath, muchas gracias por compartirlo de veras, grandísimo aporte. Bueno digamos que si Poly crea securities de empresas, SingularDTV crea securities de artistas, películas y cualquier tipo de movimiento artístico del que se pueda crear una economía tokenizada.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2018 at 11:12 ----------




easyridergs dijo:


> Bitcoin solo sirve para especular. Sin embargo, hay altcoins que sirven para eso pero aparte para mucho más.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



BTC sirve para evadir impuestos de una forma nunca antes vista. Es físicamente inembargable, sirve para realizar pagos en cualquier tipo de plataforma sin requerir de confianza. 

La mayoría de proyectos han creado plataformas donde para utilizarlas te piden su token, pero ese token no sirve para nada más que eso... quiero decir, no te genera ingresos.

Con lo cual, no te parece que podrían hacer lo mismo pero con BTC? no sé macho, en 2017 hubo un boom con las utility pero es cosa de retailers, dudo mucho que el dinero profesional busque tokens que no generen ingresos pasivos. El único sería BTC


----------



## Claudius (25 Ago 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> aparte de Poly que otros security token hay?



Your Official Guide to the Security Token Ecosystem

A Look At The Top 5 Security Token Issuance Platforms


----------



## Divad (27 Ago 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Mes chéries:
> 
> Aún no habéis mandado al _"ellos"_ el mensaje clave: Doy por perdidas mis inversiones-apuestas en el criptomunto de las coins.
> 
> ...



Parece que no te ha ido muy bien en criptolandia... Esta semana correrán ríos de sangre y será perfecto para dedicarse a leer hasta que vuelva la fiesta.

Para conocerse uno mismo basta con comprender lo siguiente 







Nosce Te Ipsum

Para los que no tienen ni puta idea de nada... les recomiendo comenzar por el libro de Sara y después el Kybalion
Dropbox - Libros - Simplify your life


----------



## Divad (27 Ago 2018)

Ya que mencionas la numerología, podrías definir el número 9 (son los años que tiene bitcoin :


----------



## davitin (27 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Parece que no te ha ido muy bien en criptolandia... Esta semana correrán ríos de sangre y será perfecto para dedicarse a leer hasta que vuelva la fiesta.
> 
> Para conocerse uno mismo basta con comprender lo siguiente
> 
> ...



Por qué dices que van a correr ríos de sangre?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (27 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Por qué dices que van a correr ríos de sangre?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



En ETH han comenzado a darse ostias buenas (quita los puntos en el navegador)
https://cdn.discordapp.com/at.....tachments/416686578023399427/483516141516357643/unknown.png

En Siria van a liarla bien y el conflicto puede escalarse a primera división...


----------



## Bucanero (27 Ago 2018)

Buenas a todos. Vuelvo y veo que todo sigue más o menos lateral. Yo para Septiembre le meto otro poquito más donde esté la cotización. Creo que a Vchain. Puede que baje más pero estoy cansado de esperara el batacazo y además nos la voy a soltar. 

Me ha dado confianza aunque sigo sin fiarme, que la cotización no se hundiera cuando no se aprobaron los etfs. Aunque luego dijeran que los revisarían. Es solo una intuición que aunque puede caer más no veo yo ya mucha caída.

Para los conpiraniocos (Y lo digo con cariño que yo soy un poco de ellos también), le dejo un enlace de contraperiodismo matrix sobre bitcoin que aunque lo critican, si creo que aciertan en quienes lo crearon y su simbología.

El Bitcoin no es una moneda virtual. Es Esto. - YouTube


----------



## davitin (28 Ago 2018)

Qué abandonado está este hilo...no comentáis nada de la mini-recuperacion?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Albertezz (28 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Qué abandonado está este hilo...no comentáis nada de la mini-recuperacion?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



todos los pros estamos en discord


----------



## lurker (28 Ago 2018)

Neonexchange ha recibido el aprobado del FMA de Liechtenstein para seguir adelante con la token sale, que se hará a partir del 3 de septiembre. Esto quiere decir que NEX será un security token registrado en una autoridad oficial financiera de un país de Europa. Enhorabuena a todos los premiados de la lotería! :baba:


----------



## davitin (28 Ago 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> todos los pros estamos en discord



Ese discord es la cosa más dispersa y poco aprovechable que he visto en mucho tiempo, la mayoría de los mensajes son gilipolleces, apartados duplicados, temas muy poco concretos, etc, y lo del tema de los bots no lo acabo de ver, muchos estáis palmando pasta por ese rollo y hay mucha gente en otros foros que dice que no sirve para nada hacer eso.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos1 (28 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Ese discord es la cosa más dispersa y poco aprovechable que he visto en mucho tiempo, la mayoría de los mensajes son gilipolleces, apartados duplicados, temas muy poco concretos, etc, y lo del tema de los bots no lo acabo de ver, muchos estáis palmando pasta por ese rollo y hay mucha gente en otros foros que dice que no sirve para nada hacer eso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk




Supongo que te refieres al discord de Divad.

Me parece muy entretenido, además hay gente como SAN MIGUEL, THEON y unos cuantos más que suben sus gráficas varias veces al día, aparte de eso te echas unas risas de vez en cuando y vas leyendo opiniones muy diversas, me parece todo muy complementado.

Aquí en Burbuja casi lo único que vale la pena es el hilo de BTC, donde se ve que la gente controla de su tecnología, cada día aprendo algo nuevo cuando leo a ciertos foreros de ese hilo, a pesar de los piques constantes entre unos y otros.

En cuando a especulación y tradeo el discord es incomparable a Burbuja, el primero se ha comido al floro.


----------



## fary (28 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Ese discord es la cosa más dispersa y poco aprovechable que he visto en mucho tiempo, la mayoría de los mensajes son gilipolleces, apartados duplicados, temas muy poco concretos, etc, y lo del tema de los bots no lo acabo de ver, muchos estáis palmando pasta por ese rollo y hay mucha gente en otros foros que dice que no sirve para nada hacer eso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Es mejor tirar los huesos de pollo que fijarse en los techos y suelos del order book, y sobretodo holdear porque crees en el proyecto aunque se hunda un 90%
Macho ni que te pagara calopez en paretos....
Hay canales separados de AT si no te va el otro estilo y tambien canales de monedas concretas, todo es mas inmediato y fluido, por eso se ha vaciado el foro. ¿Que hay mas caos? obviamente lo hay pero decir que no hay informacion aprovechable es bastante discutible


----------



## davitin (28 Ago 2018)

fary dijo:


> Es mejor tirar los huesos de pollo que fijarse en los techos y suelos del order book, y sobretodo holdear porque crees en el proyecto aunque se hunda un 90%
> Macho ni que te pagara calopez en paretos....
> Hay canales separados de AT si no te va el otro estilo y tambien canales de monedas concretas, todo es mas inmediato y fluido, por eso se ha vaciado el foro. ¿Que hay mas caos? obviamente lo hay pero decir que no hay informacion aprovechable es bastante discutible



En ese discord hay peña perdiendo pasta a punta pala por seguir los techos esos de los qué hablas, no me vengas ahora con que hasta el más tonto se está forrando ahí dentro por qué no es verdad.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fary (28 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> En ese discord hay peña perdiendo pasta a punta pala por seguir los techos esos de los qué hablas, no me vengas ahora con que hasta el más tonto se está forrando ahí dentro por qué no es verdad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



En ningun momento he dicho que en ese discord nos estemos forrando, esta el mercado bastante podrido pero a muchos la informacion que compartimos ahi nos parece util y el sistema para compartirla nos parece mejor que el foro, prueba de ello es que esto esta desierto y alli hay bastante actividad.

Solo por los graficos que comparten en el hilo de AT ya merece la pena, el mercado cambia de un dia para otro y de un vistazo te informas de como va el asunto


----------



## jorgitonew (28 Ago 2018)

noticia importante en el mundo de las monedas privadas

pivx sobrepasa los 10 millones de zpiv, siendo el porcentaje de monedas privadas aproximadamente el 20% del total supply de pivx

esto convierte a pivx en la blockchain con más monedas privadas

10 Million PIV Have Gone Private | PIVX


----------



## paketazo (28 Ago 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> noticia importante en el mundo de las monedas privadas
> 
> pivx sobrepasa los 10 millones de zpiv, siendo el porcentaje de monedas privadas aproximadamente el 20% del total supply de pivx
> 
> ...



Supongo que lo importante al fin y al cabo, no es el número de monedas privadas, si no la capitalización de mercado de dichas monedas para determinar un teórico uso de las mismas de forma privada.

Dicho esto y desde mi ignorancia al respecto, presupongo que monero por ejemplo dispone de más de 16M de monedas privadas...ya que el 100% de sus coins lo son ¿no?

PIVX ha perdido fuelle este año y está cerca de salir del top 100, pese a ello, si logra ofrecer un uso real y eficaz de su proyecto, con el respaldo de usuarios, podría dar un golpe de efecto en lo que resta de 2018.

Supongo que el maestro *clapham* seguirá la cotización a diario.

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (29 Ago 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El número nueve como años de existencia, solo tiene aplicación a su durabilidad.
> 
> Si me dices cuando nació, podemos hacer una intentona de estudiarlo.
> 
> No tengo ni un centavo de BTC, pero si no se va a cero, en esa coyuntura que indicas, le quedan 18 años de subidas.... creo; aunque ya sé que tú piensas que se va a cero, yo más bien pienso que es el Phoenix que tanto anunciaste en el pasado.



Nació el ‎3 de enero de 2009.

Para mi "Phoenix" representa a blockchain

1988






Cada huevo en la cadena de bloques tendría un periodo máximo de 9 años 8:


----------



## davitin (29 Ago 2018)

Pinta nueva bajada.


----------



## Bucanero (29 Ago 2018)

Pues si pinta que para abajo. Pero será que estoy optimista a medio plazo y si tuviera pasta que no la tengo ahora empezaba con poco a poco ir metiendole a las top 25. En particular iota, cardano, litecoin, vchain, neo y alguna más.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2018 at 22:55 ----------

Por cierto ha sacado un vídeo en youtube valdeantemagico sobre bitcoin, etherium e iota muy interesante a modo de repaso para los que aun no tengan claro de que van esas monedas desde su punto de vista.


----------



## Divad (30 Ago 2018)

Gracias NF por deleitarnos con la clase de numerologia, no tenía en cuenta la forma de sumar la fecha :::XX:

ETH 30/07/2015 (9) (pasó a ser ETC tras la bifurcación) 
ETH La bifurcación comenzó en el bloque 2.463.000 el 18/10/2017 (2)

Podrías aplicar por favor la numerología de ETH?


----------



## paketazo (30 Ago 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No somos un fin, somos un medio.

Nuestra inmortalidad está sujeta única y exclusivamente a nuestro ciclo de espacio tiempo concreto, fuera de él, dejamos de existir.

Por lo demás, mucho ojo a la corrección de la última subida, en breve sabremos si ha sido un rebote técnico o habrá continuidad a medio plazo.

Entramos en septiembre y generalmente es un mes de inversiones y movimiento de dinero, quizá haya alguna sorpresa en forma de subida sostenida.

Mientras BTC esté por debajo de 11K no vamos a ningún lado, y como el resto de coins parece que respiran a través del filtro BTC, pues lo que le pase al boss se contagia al resto con sus correspondientes matices.

Mucha suerte a todos, y los que hayan llegado hasta aquí desde diciembre en hold, evidentemente ya casi se la pela todo.

Un saludo


----------



## plus ultra (30 Ago 2018)

"Los japoneses consideraban el tablero de Go como un microsistema del universo. Míralo: cuando el tablero está vacío parece sencillo y ordenado. 

Las posibilidades del juego son enormes. Las partidas de Go son como los copos de nieve, no hay dos iguales. Bien, el tablero de Go representa
de hecho un universo extremadamente complejo y caótico. Ésa es la verdad de nuestro mundo, Max. No se puede sumar fácilmente con las Matemáticas,
hay muchas partidas.

- Pero al avanzar el juego las posibilidades se reducen y el tablero se va ordenando. Se pueden prever las jugadas.

- ¡Y qué más da!

- Que quizás no hayamos sido capaces de ver que hay un modelo, un orden en cada una de las partidas. Cada partida debe tener su modelo,
como la Bolsa o la Torah; y está en esa serie

- ¡Eso es una locura, Max!

- O una genialidad.

- Espera Max, ¿no ves que se te está escapando? Tómate un descanso, piensa un poco. Estás tratando de relacionar una serie que conseguí con otra que quizás consigas,con una tontería religiosa. Si te empeñas en encontrar el 216, lo encontrarás por todas partes. Habrá 216 pasos desde la esquina hasta la puerta de tu casa y el ascensor tardará 216 segundos en llegar a tu piso. Cuando tu mente se obsesiona con cualquier cosa, deshechas todo lo demás y sólo eres capaz de ver esa cosa. 320, 450, 22 o 10. Tú has elegido el 216 y lo encontrarás por toda la Naturaleza. Escucha: en el momento que descartas el rigor científico dejas de ser un matemático para convertirte en un numerólogo".


----------



## paketazo (30 Ago 2018)

USDT doblando claramente el volumen de ETH y acercándose al volumen de BTC...ya sabemos con que se está especulando y lo que está moviendo absurdamente el mercado.

Los tokens son finitos y otros minables, USDT es un engendro centralizado e infinito si es necesario...sus creadores han descubierto el negocio del siglo...nadie les va a auditar...y si llega ese día, con la cantidad de fondos "trampa" que poseen, pueden untar ya casi a un gobierno de clase media.

Lo dicho, el fracaso de este invento a corto plazo, pasa por el éxito de USDT.

Es posible que sin USDT el market no estaría tan arriba, pero su crecimiento hubiera sido más orgánico y natural.

Un símil sería un tío cachas que ha logrado su cuerpo tras años de entrenamiento y otro más cachas que el anterior cargado de anabolizantes y esteroides amén de sobre proteinado que ha logrado su cuerpo en pocos meses.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (30 Ago 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> USDT doblando claramente el volumen de ETH y acercándose al volumen de BTC...ya sabemos con que se está especulando y lo que está moviendo absurdamente el mercado.
> 
> Los tokens son finitos y otros minables, USDT es un engendro centralizado e infinito si es necesario...sus creadores han descubierto el negocio del siglo...nadie les va a auditar...y si llega ese día, con la cantidad de fondos "trampa" que poseen, pueden untar ya casi a un gobierno de clase media.
> 
> ...



Esta peña que hace, fabrican usdt de la nada y compran btc?


----------



## p_pin (30 Ago 2018)

Sobre usd-T... me parece una de las mejores ideas que hay en el mundillo cripto... se dice a menudo que el mundo cripto aun no tiene "uso real"... y precisamente eso es lo que tiene usd-T... te permite vender una cripto por un token que equivale a un dólar. Es decir, si uno cree que va a haber caída generalizada, antes de que existiera Tether sólo tenía la opción de pasar a fiat, pero muchos exchange no tenían esa opción. Pues bien, ese hueco lo lleno Tether

Claro, eso no significa que no tenga un posible uso "fraudulento" (en lo que no entro, por que no tengo manera de comprobarlo), me refiero a que puedan emitir más tether de los que se demandan para usarlo a su antojo

Tether no puede crecer en capitalización en cuantía... por que sólo puede valer 1 dólar, así que lo hace en número (aumenta el número de unidades). Y el servicio que presta, es útil (aunque yo hace mucho que no lo uso), por eso tiene éxito, por eso está entra las más valoradas, tiene un uso real, se demanda. Y reitero que también es "demasiado poderosa", por lo que comentaba antes, no parece que haya forma para saber si están emitiendo "de más."

Respecto a qué coins son más beneficiadas de Tether... pues basta con mirar un poco, la mayoría de alts no tienen acceso al cambio por fiat, sino por tether... Fuera de BTC, ETH, y muy pocas más, que manejan bastante fiat, las demás lo llevarían jodido

Otros datos a analizar
Marketcap en el pico Dici-Enero 600.000 millones
Marketcap actual, poco más de 220.000 millones
Marketcap actual de usdT: 2.000 millones... 
Se han perdido 400.000 millones de marketcap, y tether está en uno 2.000 millones... visto así parece tanto¿?


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (30 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Esta peña que hace, fabrican usdt de la nada y compran btc?




Es lo que hacen exactamente. Se cree, por lo menos es una teoría, que la gran subida de diciembre, enero, fué por el lío de Bitfinex y Usdt, sacándolo de la nada y comprando cryptos a discreción.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ago 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Es lo que hacen exactamente. Se cree, por lo menos es una teoría, que la gran subida de diciembre, enero, fué por el lío de Bitfinex y Usdt, sacándolo de la nada y comprando cryptos a discreción.



Como el sp 500, lo suben con dinero creado de la nada.


----------



## silverwindow (31 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Como el sp 500, lo suben con dinero creado de la nada.




Ya,pero acaso no tidas las cryptos son dinero creado de la nada?

El mismo fiat es creado de la nada.
Lo importante es la utilidad .


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Ya,pero acaso no tidas las cryptos son dinero creado de la nada?
> 
> El mismo fiat es creado de la nada.
> Lo importante es la utilidad .



entendemos tu razonamiento, pero tampoco se crea de la nada, la potencia de cálculo de BTC u otras cryptos requiere energía...ya sabes...lo de los ecologistas y ese absurdo bombardeo anti BTC&Cia.

Si viniera una civilización superior, la pregunta clave sería...¿Qué considerarían ellos más valioso? BTC o el Fiat.

Ahora mismo hay evidencias de que el fíat se está deteriorando sobre todo respecto al $ y al € por ejemplo (Argentina, Turquía, Rusia...) que pasará si algún día el $ o € o divisas reserva dejan de serlo.

La confianza se crea de la nada, pero hay que mantenerla en el tiempo, pues una vez perdida es muy difícil de recuperar...el dinero fiat sigue este patrón a lo largo de la historia.

Las monedas hiperinflacionadas acaban desapareciendo o cambiando de nombre, eso a BTC & Cia no debería sucederle, pues de antemano, su creador puso las bases para que esto no sucediera.

Que se termine por aceptar este nuevo paradigma monetario es tan complicado como explicarle a un católico convencido que dios no existe...pero quizá con el tiempo, y la sangre nueva sobre las calles, el invento termine cuajando y demostrando su verdadero valor (ser dueño de lo que posees)

Buen día.


----------



## juli (31 Ago 2018)

Bueno...y la evolución y el cuajo ( o no cuajo ), QUÉ ?

El VALOR no era el mismo, en aquellos "nada", de hace 4 años ó 9 . Y el VALOR es una medida , subjetiva, OK...pero de algo concreto. Y si mucha gente coincide en otrogar un VALOR parecido ( o acotado, pero colectivamente asumido )...ya no es expresión de CONFIANZA ( O no unicamente )...sino de REPUTACIÓN , que es una expresión de VALOR no numérica y basada en conceptos de referencia ( los que estime cada cual...dentro de un abanico también de común aceptación en cuanto a lo que se entienda "considerable" para expresar ese valor ). El HUMO - catalizador de la confianza "mientras no se demuestre lo contrario" - tiene un valor cada día menor en un sector cada vez más consolidado ( y no sólo social o legalmente consolidado, sino conceptual y tecnológicamente, pues la confianza de ayer cada vez - en cada alianza comercial, en cada desarrollo, en cada puerta abierta por las admin publicas o por los referentes comerciales y/o sociales del mundo real - es más "palpable" ).

Así, pues...REPUTACIÓN. La nada queda , mirando atrás, para Icos, hardforks o la programación primigenia de Nakamoto...pero sobre esas ambiguedades se ha construído VALOR. La diferencia entre "la nada" desde la que se crearon algunos de ellos ( y a la que puede recurrirse hoy en nuvos proyectos, OK ) es LA REPUTACIÓN, que es un factor previo a una expresión colectiva de VALOR, normalmente, expresada en PRECIO ( fiat ) - ...aunque, todo se andará -. Si la "creación desde la nada" - realmente, desde la "casi nada" , pues referencias como el gasto energético son meramente folclóricas sin VALOR EAL detrás - incluso podría ser un factor contraproducente y de depreciación y no al contrario - , ya que la peor red del mundo puede patearse la energía que quisiera y lo que daría su valor sería el de la especialidad, la creatividad o la potencia que respectivamente generasen - fuese un indicador determinante, estaríamos pagando 1:1 en BTC, ETH, Dash las chapas de las ICOs que estén saliendo hoy en día con el quinto nirvana en la bocaza. Y éso no lo hace nadie. 

----------------------------------------------------------------

ENIGMA ya se está haciendo con infantería, incluso antes de la cercana main net. Al loro con esta chapa, que si no es scam o acaba por los cerros de Úbeda, es una propuesta de privacidad ( trasciende DE LARGO el mero anonimato que da nombre al popular nicho de coins ( anónimas, pero realmente, en la mayor parte de los casos, sólo pseudónimas - ) 

8 Blockchain Projects Enlist Early to Test Secret Enigma Contracts - CoinDesk

Cañí :
*
8 Blockchain Projects se alista pronto para probar contratos Secret Enigma*

CARACTERÍSTICA
David Floyd 

30 de agosto de 2018 a las 12:59 UTC |
Actualizado 30 de agosto de 2018 a las 13:07 UTC
*¿Puede guardar un secreto?*

Para muchos proyectos de blockchain, cuya arquitectura subyacente es un libro público de transacciones, puede ser una pregunta desafiante. Pero Enigma, un proyecto incubado en MIT Media Lab que recaudó $ 45 millones en un ICO el año pasado, espera hacerlo posible mediante el desarrollo de contratos inteligentes habilitados para privacidad que llama " contratos secretos ".

Y en una señal de la amplia aplicabilidad de esa idea, tal como se revela exclusivamente a CoinDesk, ocho diversos proyectos de blockchain incorporarán el protocolo de Enigma en sus servicios cuando los contratos se lancen más adelante este año.

Estos "socios de lanzamiento", dijo el cofundador y CEO de Enigma, Guy Zyskind, ya están desarrollando la versión actual de la tecnología, llamada "Discovery", dentro del testnet , de modo que cuando el protocolo realmente entre en funcionamiento, procesen los datos del usuario. datos sin revelarlo a ningún tercero.

Blockchains siempre ha tenido una relación complicada con la privacidad. A pesar de la temprana adopción de Bitcoin por los traficantes de drogas de Silk Road, la criptomoneda ha demostrado estar lejos del anonimato .

Y en los últimos años, las plataformas de contratos inteligentes como ethereum han tenido dificultades para conciliar la naturaleza pública de los datos en cadena con las demandas de privacidad de los usuarios, especialmente cuando se trata de casos de uso sensibles.

El protocolo de Enigma es notable porque funciona sobre las cadenas de bloques existentes. Efectivamente, varios de los socios de lanzamiento - Colendi, Datawallet, Ocean Protocol, ReBloc y Datacoup - están construidos (o están construyendo) en ethereum.

El protocolo asegura que los datos del usuario "permanezcan completamente encriptados desde el punto de vista de las partes de la red que están ejecutando estos contratos secretos", dijo Zyskind, mientras permanece "a prueba de manipulaciones" como un contrato inteligente normal.

Él agregó:

"Si estás pensando en la verdadera adopción de blockchain, tienes que tener ambas cosas: nadie va a crear aplicaciones donde la información sensible esté solo en vivo en la cadena de bloques para que todo el mundo la vea".
*
Deje de compartir*
Vivimos en un mundo de oversharing, desde lo que la gente comió para el almuerzo hasta lo que piensan sobre su jefe y cuánto bebieron anoche.

Y aunque eso ha resultado problemático para algunos, generalmente se lo considera una prerrogativa del afiche.

Pero algunos datos deben mantenerse privados. Por ejemplo, Colendi, uno de los socios de lanzamiento de Enigma, está construyendo una aplicación basada en ethereum tanto para la calificación crediticia descentralizada como para los microcréditos.

Bulent Tekmen, cofundador del proyecto, dijo que Colendi "requiere información delicada de los prestatarios", como facturas, extractos bancarios y números de identificación nacional. El protocolo de Enigma no solo permite que dichos datos se ejecuten a través de los algoritmos de Colendi en forma encriptada, sino que también evita crear un honeypot parecido a Equifax para que los piratas informáticos lo persigan, sugirió.

Esta idea de que algunos datos son demasiado sensibles para colocarlos en un blockchain público es la misma razón por la cual Ocean Protocol usará Engima tan pronto como se lance.

Si bien Ocean Protocol está creando "un ecosistema descentralizado destinado a desbloquear datos para el consumo de IA", algunos conjuntos de datos, en particular datos médicos, no se pueden comprar y vender sin cifrar, dijo el cofundador Don Gossen.

Como tal, Enigma "tiene sentido lógico" para el mercado de Ocean, dijo Gossen.

Otro socio de lanzamiento del mercado de datos es Datawallet, que tiene como objetivo permitir a los usuarios monetizar los datos de las aplicaciones, como las redes sociales, vendiéndolos a los anunciantes, por ejemplo. El objetivo de la aplicación es "el empoderamiento completo del usuario y la propiedad de los datos", dijo el CEO Serafin Lion Engel a CoinDesk.

En el caso de Datawallet, dijo Engel, el protocolo brindará protección a Sybil, es decir, evitará que los malos actores generen múltiples identidades digitales para inundar la plataforma. Aunque enchufar cuentas de redes sociales existentes es una buena forma de brindar dicha protección, Zyskind de Enigma agregó que algunas personas "no quieren conectar su cuenta de Facebook y brindarle sus datos".

Enigma también anunció alianzas con Portal Network, que convierte la billetera y las direcciones de contratos inteligentes en múltiples blockchains en identificadores legibles por humanos; Eximchain, una solución de cadena de suministro basada en Quorum ; ReBloc, un mercado de datos inmobiliarios basado en ethereum; 2key, una red de segunda capa que pretende interrumpir las redes sociales; y Datacoup, una plataforma para monetizar datos personales, que está en transición a ethereum.

*Más por venir*
Enigma no ha anunciado una fecha exacta para el lanzamiento de la red Discovery en vivo, pero Zyskind dijo que la fecha límite es a fines de 2018. Cuando el protocolo esté en vivo, las computadoras o "nodos" en la red serán incentivados para realizar operaciones secretas con el Tokens ENG nativos Enigma vendidos en su ICO.

Para quienes estén familiarizados con el libro blanco de Enigma, que causó una pequeña sensación cuando se publicó en 2015, Discovery representa un paso intermedio para el protocolo Enigma en toda regla.

La red descrita en el libro blanco ejecutaría cálculos en datos cifrados utilizando un proceso conocido como computación multiparte segura (SPMC), en el cual la información cifrada se divide en partes separadas para que diferentes nodos trabajen por separado, mientras están encriptados.

Luego se reensambla en un resultado final encriptado.

En otras palabras, los contratos inteligentes realizan operaciones sobre los datos sin tener, o no consiguen, descifrarlos, por lo que este enfoque se considera especialmente seguro.

Además, incluso si todos los nodos fueran capaces de romper el cifrado, todos tendrían que coludirse para reconstruir los datos sensibles originales. Un único nodo honesto podría evitar que los datos se filtren.

Si bien ese es el objetivo final, sin embargo, esa tecnología no estará lista para el lanzamiento inicial.

El lanzamiento principal de Discovery traerá contratos secretos a ethereum, pero se alojarán en lo que se llama entornos de ejecución de confianza (TEE), en lugar de funcionar a través de SMPC.

Sin embargo, Zyskind dijo que los TEE aún brindan una seguridad excelente, porque "cualquier información de entrada que necesite entrar dentro del cómputo, dentro de la ejecución, se cifra en el exterior con una clave que solo existe dentro del enclave".

En cuanto a SMPC, Zyskind dijo:

"Esperarlo en 2019".

Introducing the Enigma Launch Partners!


----------



## michinato (31 Ago 2018)

Análisis con valoraciones de criptoactivos 


https://research.bloomberg.com/pub/res/d37g1yWebn9LbRbS09rquSuSoDQ


Resumen / Puntos clave:

*
We estimate the amount of cryptoasset market value needed to support economic activities to expand from ~$500B next year to $3.6T in 2028
90%+ of cryptoasset value will be derived from penetration of offshore deposits in the next decade
Currency and Privacy networks will be the largest beneficiaries, as most fundamental value will stem from store of value use cases
Upside (5-yr) In BTC ($96k), XMR ($18k), and DCR ($535), cryptoassets which apply unique value propositions within deep and viral markets
Downside in BCH ($268), and cryptoassets which attempt to inherit brand recognition and provide minimal technological advantage to incumbents
Little value in XRP ($0.01), and cryptoassets which are misleadingly marketed, not needed within theirown network, and have centralized ownership/validation
Most "Other Utility" application-specific networks hold very little value, in their current construct
*


Los números concretos que sacan no serán más fiables que los obtenidos mediante una bola de cristal, pero es interesante leerlo entero. 

Utilizan diferentes metodologías y modelos y van explicados con ejemplos.

Además, por mi parte, algunas de las conclusiones que se pueden sacar del estudio coinciden con mi forma de ver las criptos.


Buen finde.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Análisis con valoraciones de criptoactivos
> 
> 
> [
> ...




Hoy vendo todo, hipoteco la casa, la mujer, y mi pene de 30Cm y lo meto todo en Monero,,, )

Coñas a parte, como bien dices, es bola de cristal, y no se cumplirá apenas nada de lo que ahí pone, pero al menos la lectura es decente.

Un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> A mí me gusta ver que mientras BTC se irá un 1900% arriba, LTC solo hará un 260% y ETH un 100% y Dash un 1500%.
> 
> Yo me inclino a pensar que BTC subirá bastante más de ese 1900% y LTC unas 10 veces lo que haga BTC..., pero bueno.., tienen sus modelos y hay que respetarlos.



Yo no hago predicciones de precios, no estoy capacitado para ello, y sería una osadía por mi parte compartir un precio futuro basado en los posos de mi café.

En cuanto al artículo en sí, opino que quizá valora en exceso el uso de crypto como almacén de valor anónimo, y la rotación de cuentas offshore hacia algunas alts concretas como Monero, Verge, Zcash o Dash...yo eso no lo veo del todo claro, pero si acepto que en un escenario de control absoluto de las transacciones mundiales o de deterioro bancario/económico global, estas monedas podrían atraer un % de activos...pero yo no veo que a 5 años vista ese % sea algo relativamente relevante.

Dicho esto, ahora habría que añadir las implementaciones futuras de las coins que menciona...si por ejemplo BTC logra imponer su LN, o Monero agilizar sus interfaces y velocidad d etransacciones o Dash implementar evolutión de forma eficiente, estos logros repercutirán positivamente en los precios...

Por otra parte también es posible que estos protocolos fallen o no se adopten por las masas, con lo que el precio se estancará o incluso podría retroceder.


Lo que no es descabellado augurar, es que si una moneda/s lograse implementar algo revolucionaro, como por ejemplo la propia Monero, y llevar esa privacidad al día a día de un % de usuarios alto, su precio daría un vuelco increíble.

Pensad en día de mañana aplicaciones de pago basadas en monero, aceptadas socialmente y de manera anónima en su totalidad...sería un pepinazo.

Dicho esto, llegados a este punto, sería plausible que el propio BTC creara mezcladores de monedas eficientes al estilo de Dash, que hicieran irrastreables las transacciones, y por lo tanto abarcar el nicho de Monero.

Todo dependerá de lo que la gente busque y termine encontrando en este mundillo.

Sea como sea, yo con que se cumpla esa tabla de precios firmo de lejos...es más...voy pillando billete para laguna republica "Dominicana"

Un saludo


----------



## TequilaFandango (31 Ago 2018)

Hasta Octubre no serán las subidas.Vended ahora y comprad a finales de septiembre como si no hubiera un mañana.


----------



## juli (31 Ago 2018)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> Hasta Octubre no serán las subidas.Vended ahora y comprad a finales de septiembre como si no hubiera un mañana.



Palabrita er niño ezú


----------



## TequilaFandango (31 Ago 2018)

juli dijo:


> Palabrita er niño ezú



Aquí todos saben que eres un loser.A saber cuanto dinero has perdido por ir de listo.
Aprende un poco de mí. Lo digo por tu bien.Te deseo lo mejor y lo mejor es que dejes de pensar por ti mismo y me copies los movimientos a mí o a alguien como yo.


----------



## davitin (1 Sep 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Qué poca alegría se ve por aquí; debe ser que todo el mundo está en Discrod.. ¿no?
> 
> Los embarazos de diciembre ya está llegando a término; mi libro es uno de esos embarazos... y le veo asomar la cabeza con ganas el primer día de septiembre.
> 
> ...



El problema es que el "mercao" no se pone alcista por arte de birli birloque...hace falta un detonante...y que puede ser? Ni idea...ni siquiera sé si eso puede ser posible otra vez.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (2 Sep 2018)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> Aquí todos saben que eres un loser.A saber cuanto dinero has perdido por ir de listo.
> Aprende un poco de mí. Lo digo por tu bien.Te deseo lo mejor y lo mejor es que dejes de pensar por ti mismo y me copies los movimientos a mí o a alguien como yo.



Si lo hiciese, es cuando efectivamente, perdería pasta con ésto, Rapelín...pero wé, de rebote y viendo tu tirria gratuíta, la trincada me sabe aún mejor.  

Tú ocúpate de despejar esos "a saberes" antes de afirmar a los 4 vientos cosas que no puedes garantizar, sep?...pero wé...a tí que más te da, si haluego no los pagas tú , eh prenda ?


----------



## besto (3 Sep 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Libro, "librando" sus batallas de corto plazo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12000 en septiembre...carajo, necesitas que vuelva el caplan para traerte un poco de realidad! 

Ojalá aciertes, yo voy con moto grande


----------



## Bucanero (4 Sep 2018)

Gracias por tus aportes negrofuturo. Los sigo con detenimiento, espero que estemos en la fase final de la corrección, y empiece esto a ir para arriba. Sus aportaciones son valiosas. Me gusta todo lo que ha comentado de bitcoin y litecoin y sus números. 

Cambiando de tema. En un video de black swan finance en español comentan que parece que ha echo suelo Dent y la recomiendan. Estoy pensando en meterle algo. Por si a alguien le interesa echarle un vistazo.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Cakau (4 Sep 2018)

Tras la última subida de *Komodo* me he preguntado que hay detrás. He leído que han encontrado una solución a la escalabilidad... que van a ir implementado y han contratado los servicios de una empresa de marketing. Si alguien esta puesto en el tema le agradecería sus comentarios sobre el proyecto. Me han comentado que alguien por aquí era bastante fan.. no se si el forero *Plus Ultra*.
Un saludo


----------



## Costa2439 (4 Sep 2018)

Cakau dijo:


> Tras la última subida de *Komodo* me he preguntado que hay detrás. He leído que han encontrado una solución a la escalabilidad... que van a ir implementado y han contratado los servicios de una empresa de marketing. Si alguien esta puesto en el tema le agradecería sus comentarios sobre el proyecto. Me han comentado que alguien por aquí era bastante fan.. no se si el forero *Plus Ultra*.
> Un saludo



Yo estoy bastante metido, Komodo viene de bitcoindark que a su vez viene de la comunidad nxt.

Es una cadena con la tecnologia de Zcash, no una bifurcacion, usa su tecnologia porque zcash asi lo ha querido de hecho la blockchain de komodo es mas antigua que la de zcash, esto le da la posibilidad de crear direcciones anonimas. Para protegerse contra ataques de 51% tiene Dpow, que son 64 masternodes que se eligen por votacion los cuales graban la cadena de komodo o cualquiera de sus assets en la cadena de bitcoin, esta tecnologia cualquier otra coin puede alquilarla y asi hacerse resistente a ataques 51%, ya habian un par que usaban el servicio una que recuerde era gamenoseque, hay que aclarar que los masternodes no son nodos de la cadena ni mineros por lo que se mantiene la descentralizacion. Basicamente la plataforma komodo se centra en tecnologias descentralizadas, que recuerde tiene Icos descentralizadas, assets que se crean con un par de lineas, barterdex/hiperdex intercambio descentralizado mediante intercambios atomicos, jumblr es un mezaclador para far anonimato, ahora estan trabajando en pangea tambien, poker online descentralizado, son varios equipos. Hicieron una prueba de t/s con una tecnologia llamada MoMoM que crea cadenas bajo demanda reflejando los cambios en todas las cadenas, la primera prueba supero a Visa en transacciones por segundo, ahora querian hacer otra de mas de 1 Millon de t/s, se podria mantener indefinidamente pero claro cuesta dinero el tener servidores contratados etc.., ya que la red no tiene esa actividad en estos momentos. Otro dato importante es que tiene una inflacion del 5.1% anual hasta los 200.000 millones teniendo que mover cada mes tus komodo para recibir el interes, seguro que hay mas cosas que ahora no recuerdo y se puede profundizar mucho en cada una de las tecnologias, pero bueno, si te interesa ya me vas preguntando.

El problema de komodo es que se centran en la tecnologia y no dan avances, entonces pasan bastante desapercibidos, para solucionarlo han contratado una empresa ideas noseque, no recuerdo el nombre, van a hacer un cambio de marca seguramente coincidiendo con el Makemaker 2.0 que es el codigo que maneja el intercambio descentralizado para que se pueda usar de manera mas parecida a uno centralizado, ahora mismo hay que dividir los utxos y es un poco dificil cogerle el truco

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 04-sep-2018 at 22:15 ----------

Otra cosa que me parece importante, cada año se renuevan 32 de los masternodes, cualquiera puede presentarse, estos masternodes se llevan una asigancion mensual, bueno cada komodo es un voto y algunos de los masternodos reparten parte de las ganancias entre sus votantes que a lo tonto es otra fuente de ingresos, hasta ahora no han sido muy votados este tipo de masternodes primando mas proyectos que favorecian a la comunidad pero no tengo duda de que sera algo habitual el dar parte de los ingresos a los votantes

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (5 Sep 2018)

Costa2439 dijo:


> Yo estoy bastante metido, Komodo viene de bitcoindark que a su vez viene de la comunidad nxt.



el otro dia hice una transferencia de Komodos....130 confirmaciones de nada :rolleye:


----------



## juli (5 Sep 2018)

Están muy bien estas zumbadillas, pero pueden durar...quién sabe - se agradecen detalles de variaciones, NF - , así que al loro con empalmarse. En ellas, algo a no desacartar es dedicar buena parte de la subida ( yo uso sobre 1/3 - de todas, btc included - ) a USDT/USD , según encaje en los planes de cadacualo...como "seguro" ante los barridazos que pueden venir después y dejarlo todo literalmente tiritando. Esta puede ser "la pasta" que meter abajo sin entrar en berenjenales de nuevo fiat y cuanto más fea se ponga la cosa, más poderosa.

Suerte por ahí.


----------



## Costa2439 (5 Sep 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> el otro dia hice una transferencia de Komodos....130 confirmaciones de nada :rolleye:



Hablaras del exchange que usaste no?

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (5 Sep 2018)

Spoiler






Cakau dijo:


> Tras la última subida de *Komodo* me he preguntado que hay detrás. He leído que han encontrado una solución a la escalabilidad... que van a ir implementado y han contratado los servicios de una empresa de marketing. Si alguien esta puesto en el tema le agradecería sus comentarios sobre el proyecto. Me han comentado que alguien por aquí era bastante fan.. no se si el forero *Plus Ultra*.
> Un saludo








Hace rato que no estoy muy pendiente KMD no es un proyecto para tenerlo vigilado mas bien para largo si te gusta, Costa2439 te ha escrito un buen post,como te ha comentado y te confirmo KMD no es un proyecto de sacar cualquier cosilla y montar un evento en Tokio ,Milan o Singapur son de trabajar mas discretamente eso muchas veces ha ido en su contra por que parecía que desaparecían pero siempre están ahí,Hubo una lista hace no mucho proveniente de china en la que si no recuerdo mal en innovación la dejaban en 2º lugar solo por detrás de BTC puede que algunos no estén de acuerdo con eso pero por lo menos es indiscutible que debe estar entre las top.

Lo del rebranding se anuncio que seria para principio de año y estara enfocado en el marketing por lo visto como lanzar el proyecto de forma "definitiva" con productos terminados.

Tambien han creado una blockchain en KMD la cual NO permite transacciones trasparentes se llama PIRATE puedes leer algo mas en el discord.

Poco mas te puedo contar estoy un poco desconectado.






Unos dias fuera del mundillo y llego completamente desorientado, ¿y esta bajada? alguien que me lo explique. Desde luego hay un patron que no me ha sorprendido y es que ya en mas de una ocasión he visto que las caídas como estas están acompañadas por la de muchos de los indices "importantes".

IBEX -0,80
DAX -1,39
STOXX -1,30
NASDAQ -1,03
Nikkei -0,51
S&P -0,33


----------



## davitin (5 Sep 2018)

Buenas. Me conecto y veo una caída brutal.

Que coño ha pasado?

Ni en vacaciones puedo abstraerme de esto.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cakau (5 Sep 2018)

*Costa2439 y Plus Ultra* , muchas gracias por los comentarios sobre *Komodo*. A mi estos que van de tapadillo me dan buen feeling a L/P. Y ahora van a trabajar el MK... a ver como va la cosa. 
Un saludo!!


----------



## TequilaFandango (5 Sep 2018)

OS dije que vendieseis que ésto va a caer todavía mucho más. Que la gente de pasta sólo compra a precio de saldo,que para comprar caro ya estaréis vosotros.


----------



## Bucanero (6 Sep 2018)

Pues si baja mucho mejor. Más barato se compra. La verdad es que estos golpes a la baja asustan pero ya no asustan como antes. He visto a un par de youtubers y comentan que queda la última onda de elliot y el final estaría sobre 5000 o 5500. Me temo que a pesar de mi optimismo va a ser así. Así que próxima compra mini cuando baje de 6000. Haber que ocurre.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> CEO de Abra: La SEC rechaza los ETF de Bitcoin porque los solicitantes
> 
> 
> Vender con la Noticia?
> ...




El ETF gordo es el de SolidX, que es de Cboe y ese es de los "suyos", de una institución financiera respetable.


----------



## p_pin (6 Sep 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Os decía por ahí arriba en el post 6786
> 
> _Todas las posibilidades abiertas,
> 
> ...



Bueno, al menos que te sirva para aprender lo que es un pump and dump
Suerte, que creo la necesitarás


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Bueno, al menos que te sirva para aprender lo que es un pump and dump
> Suerte, que creo la necesitarás



Negrofuturo es un especulador, no creo que le cacen fácil. Más bien va a dumpear él a otros. 

Mierda como BCD es para eso.


----------



## michinato (7 Sep 2018)

Twitter

Forget about dApps with no users, let's talk about tokens with no users.

Only 27 cryptocurrencies had over 400 active addresses today. Yes. 400 users.

You'd think if there was ever a time to 'buy the dip' or 'panic sell' it would be today. *♂








Además, habría que ver que parte de toda esta actividad no son más que procesos automáticos que falsean al alza (p. ej. pruebas de carga, redistribución de balances entre cuentas del un mismo usuario, etc)


----------



## paketazo (7 Sep 2018)

michinato dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Hay que ser objetivo, y la realidad estadística es esa, siempre y cuando no haya bots como bien dices, creando actividad falsa...algo muy probable.

Llevamos años acojonados por el tamaño de bloque, por el numero de TPS máximas, por la velocidad...cuando la realidad inmediata nos dice que estamos lejos de precisar esos avances.

Hoy por hoy no hay duda de lo que se está usando, y de lo que está funcionando, BTC ha sido pionero, y sigue en cabeza, bien es cierto que algunas de sus carencias se han subsanado por terceras monedas, y en todo mercado la sana competencia ayuda a mejorar y a no dormirse en los laureles.

¿sería hoy BTC lo mismo si no hubiera 1000 y pico tokens intentando imitarlo y "superarlo"?

Dónde estaremos en unos meses es una incógnita, lo que si sé es que hace unos años todos dudaban que estaríamos aquí...y aquí estamos.

Un saludo, y salud.


----------



## bubbler (8 Sep 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Nico (9 Sep 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Forget about dApps with no users, let's talk about tokens with no users.
> 
> ...



:8:

Excelente dato. Gran aporte.

Esto viene a confirmar que alrededor de 50.000 personas, quizás 100.000 en todo el mundo están vinculadas a las criptomonedas. 

No más que eso.

Tomando en cuenta el perfil de este foro -que es similar al de cualquier otro- podemos asumir que se trata, el grueso de los participantes, de gente que no ha involucrado más de unos 1000 euros por cabeza (entiéndase, hay unos pocos que han metido $ 100.000 o un millón pero, el grueso de esas 50-100.000 personas no dejan de ser participantes como los de foro).

Tomemos la mejor de las hipótesis: 100.000 personas a 1000 dólares cada una = *100 millones de dólares*. 

El resto es "contabilidad búlgara".

Dado que puede haber ingresos mayores por unos pocos participantes digamos que hay 1000 millones de dólares (reales) dando vuelta. Todo el resto de la capitalización y el volumen de transacciones son "ethereums x bitcoins", "theters x ethereums" y así.

El dato es muy difícil de asimilar y calcular si tomas los volumenes y las transacciones pero, viendo las *CUENTAS ACTIVAS* no puedes dudarlo.

Si me hubieras dicho que en *PIVX o en CARDANO* sólo había menos de 3000 cuentas activas no lo hubiera creído posible.

*LISK* sólo 1500 cuentas. ::

Y tengamos presente que más de una vez el mismo usuario tiene 2 o 3 direcciones (wallets) activas por temas de seguridad, anonimato, operación con diferentes exchanges, etc.

Bueno... un dato muy valioso sin duda. A tenerlo en cuenta ! :fiufiu:


----------



## silverwindow (9 Sep 2018)

A mi lo que me sorprende es que Dogecoin en el 3er puesto.


----------



## danjian (9 Sep 2018)

Nico dijo:


> :8:
> 
> Excelente dato. Gran aporte.
> 
> ...



Si te fijas en la imagen son direccions activas en 24h lo cual no dice nada. 

Si yo uso las crypto varias veces al mes para pagar servicios como servidores web, vps, tarjetas regalo amazon etc... pero no lo use ayer cuando se hizo esa foto, entonces ya no soy usuario activo? Para ser 24h lo veo bastante bien.


----------



## p_pin (9 Sep 2018)

Nico dijo:


> :8:
> 
> Excelente dato. Gran aporte.
> 
> ...




Menuda paja mental.... no sé cómo te las apañas pero siempre tratas de buscar un cálculo manipulado para obtener el dato que te da la gana,

- Voy a decir (otra vez) que la "contabilidad búlgara" a la que te refieres existe antes de que nacieras.... y se denomina capitalización bursátil. 

- ¿De dónde te sacas que cada inversor en criptomonedas ha invertido de media 1.000 euros? :8: 

- o que según tú, iluminado, hay 50.000.... no espera, que te tiras el rollo, como máximo 100.000 usuarios en todo el mundo de criptomonedas.... JUAS... 

- por no hablar de qué llama ese tuitero o su fuente tener "una cuenta activa"... es decir que en las últimas 24 h tenga movimientos? venga ya!! o sea que si una cuenta tiene 100 btc y no los usa en una semana, eso no es un usuario de criptomonedas? :bla:

copiopego la definición de "cuenta activa" según ese tuitero, (su fuente):


_Number of Active Addresses, 24hr

*This is the number of unique addresses that participated in a transaction at any point during the past 24hrs.*

Active addresses data is sourced from Coinmetrics.io, which states: "Active addresses is the number of unique sending and receiving addresses participating in transactions on the given day."_


----------



## BudSpencer (9 Sep 2018)

danjian dijo:


> Si te fijas en la imagen son direccions activas en 24h lo cual no dice nada.
> 
> Si yo uso las crypto varias veces al mes para pagar servicios como servidores web, vps, tarjetas regalo amazon etc... pero no lo use ayer cuando se hizo esa foto, entonces ya no soy usuario activo? Para ser 24h lo veo bastante bien.



Sí son datos muy significativos. Esa actividad en 24 horas es ridícula para las gigantescas capitalizaciones que se "estiman" en las casas de cambio.


----------



## p_pin (9 Sep 2018)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Sí son datos muy significativos. Esa actividad en 24 horas es ridícula para las gigantescas capitalizaciones que se "estiman" en las casas de cambio.



Eso sólo tendría sentido si cada vez que user1 de una casa de cambio compra a user2, y se creara por ello una transacción en la blockchain... cosa que NO creo que ocurra, es decir no creo que las compra-venta de los exchange generen tx... sólo las trasnsferencias externas diría que las generan


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Sep 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No está nada claro que esos cortos vayan a seguir subiendo...
> 
> A ver si el ETF de los cojones, pasa que está a la vuelta de la esquina... y los cortox salen ardiendo.
> 
> ...



Bien visto lo de los cortos, acaban de cepillarselos.


----------



## p_pin (9 Sep 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> *Yo soy una cuenta activa* adquiriendo Bitcoin (D) sin dinero,.. canjeando LTC,.. soy un Búlgaro!!! que ya tiene unas decenas de BTC tuneado, a cambio de menos decenas de LTC original.
> 
> Hay muchos quatrillons de inversiones en el mundo movidos por 70 trillons de Fiat; que es la contabilidad Goldman.



Ya pero la cuestión está en que alguno quieren vender a máximos... cuendo el precio ya no está en máximos... si el precio llegó a máximos, es por que se produjo al menos un intercambio a ese precio... 

Adquirir sin dinero? si tu vas a vender tus B-diamons por euros, o por dólares te lo darán al precio de cotización del momento, y con ellos te podrás comprar unas filarmónicas, no sé si a eso le puedes llamar dinero, yo creo que lo parece


----------



## silverwindow (9 Sep 2018)

Yo tampoco estoy cada dia haciendo transferencias bancarias.


----------



## p_pin (9 Sep 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Voy a cambiarlos por BTCs originales... algún día, en alguna proporción cercana a 3:1, para que me los guarde Goldman en su cámara de seguridad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El gráfico en semanal de B-Diamond:







Una cosa a tener en cuenta.... si entiendo que esa cripto es un fork de BTC, en teoría, el que tenía BTC el día del fork, tendría la parte "equivalente" de B-Diamond, que dices que además es x10... con una cotización tan baja, la mayoría de usuarios BTC no querría arriesgar sus BTC para liquidar estos B-Diamond.... pero si sube, y si lo hace hasta un nivel interesante para la venta se haría más atractivo a que los poseedores de BTC, decidan deshacerse de los B-diamond. 

Entiendo que tu interés es puramente especulativo cuando dices que quizá un día si toda va bien, puedas cambiarlo por BTC... lo que podría ser una muestra de que es para ti B-Diamond y qué es BTC


----------



## Kukulkam (9 Sep 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No le veo ventajas a ser anónimo; le veo ventajas a que TODO sea trasparente... y creo que ese es el miedo de los Banksters...
> 
> Si se hacen trasparentes, van a tener que entregar sustanciosas sumas de pagos por fraude, hasta el punto de que igual NI QUIEREN cobrar sus deudas... para decir: Eso no es mio.
> 
> ...



Si quieres ser anónimo, podrás usar plataformas como NIX

Enviado desde mi S61 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BudSpencer (9 Sep 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Eso sólo tendría sentido si cada vez que user1 de una casa de cambio compra a user2, y se creara por ello una transacción en la blockchain... cosa que NO creo que ocurra, es decir no creo que las compra-venta de los exchange generen tx... sólo las trasnsferencias externas diría que las generan



Así es y si tenemos en cuenta que en muchas criptomonedas los vólumenes de compra-venta son ridículos... se nota aún más lo exagerada que está la capitalización.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (9 Sep 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> Se descubre un bug enorme en ETH, que afecta al precio de Ethereum:
> 
> Unknown tokens sent from my address : ethereum
> 
> ...



No es ningún bug de ethereum. Simplemente se dice que mucho cuidado con los smartcontracts que hay detrás de un token, porque según como sea ese smartcontract el programador podría hacer lo que quisiera que con tus tokens: moverlos en tu nombre, reducirlos a 0, etc...

Eso ya lo sabemos muchos por aquí, por la ejemplo el smartcontract de bancor se "reserva el derecho" a quitarte tus tokens, al menos durante los primeros años desde el navegador nacimiento del SC (si mal no recuerdo) para prevenir movidas como las que sucedieron con el SC de The Dao, en su momento.

De eso a decir que se trata de un bug de ethereum hay un abismo. O al menos así lo he entendido yo...

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nico (9 Sep 2018)

danjian dijo:


> Si te fijas en la imagen son *direccions activas en 24h* lo cual no dice nada.
> 
> Si yo uso las crypto varias veces al mes para pagar servicios como servidores web, vps, tarjetas regalo amazon etc... pero no lo use ayer cuando se hizo esa foto, entonces ya no soy usuario activo? Para ser 24h lo veo bastante bien.




Gracias por la aclaración *danjian* y es correcto lo que dices.

Basar el cálculo de los usuarios estimados sólo en las direcciones activas en las últimas 24 horas no es una suposición correcta.

PERO -cuidado con esto- el dato no es irrelevante porque, quedan al desnudo ciertas criptos que tienen "350.000 wallets descargados" y en este gráfico te das conque sólo hay 4 direcciones activas en las últimas 24 horas.

No es lo mismo una cripto *con 50.000 transacciones o usos diarios basados en cuentas diferentes que otra con 25 cuentas activas.*

Y, lo que demuestra esta información -al menos-, es que realmente la actividad se concentra *en no más de 20 criptos... el resto son puro humo.*

Y una cosa es saberlo o intuirlo (que son puro humo) y otra diferente *es tener un INDICADOR RAZONABLE para demostrarlo.*

Las dos o tres primeras (empezando por bitcoin) tienen entonces una fortaleza bastante razonable pero, por debajo de la 20ma, caes en el mundo de la mentira.

===

Aclarado entonces antes que a *p_pin* le agarre una úlcera.


----------



## Pirro (9 Sep 2018)

Pensando en voz alta, me sorprende la caída tan brutal que ha tenido Forkthereum estos días.

He estado indagando y observo:

- 30 de Agosto acuerdan implementar EIP1234 en Octubre -en cristiano, reducir la recompensa por bloque de 3 a 2.

- 30 de Agosto anuncian que sacaran futuros de eth a final de año. 

- Un tío vinculado a Stellar dice que ETH valdrá cero y Buterin le replica un ‘si no se implementaran cambios , sí’

- Acto seguido cae el precio de $300 a menos de $200 tocando mínimos de un año y medio.

Dos noticias supuestamente ‘buenas’ seguidas de FUD y caídas. Puestos a especular, de la misma forma que los futuros cogieron a un BTC en ATH y lo tiraron, cogen a un ETH en mínimos y lo llevan a la luna. ¿Por qué? Pues por joder.

Saludos


----------



## zyro (10 Sep 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> cogen a un ETH en mínimos y lo llevan a la luna. ¿Por qué? Pues por joder.
> 
> Saludos



pero los futuros son en diciembre, podrían bajarlo más aún. O dejarlo hasta entonces entre 100 y 200 para que puedan comprar bastante baratito.


----------



## bubbler (10 Sep 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## juli (10 Sep 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Las dos o tres primeras (empezando por bitcoin) tienen entonces una fortaleza bastante razonable pero, por debajo de la 20ma, caes en el mundo de la mentira.



Habiendo el pastrollón que se cuece por medio, en el mundo de la mentira ya estás/amos. Otra cosa es que cuando las trolas se acerquen a tus tesis , las abraces como pecho de mami. Lo de las 400 diarias , si te paras a pensarlo y aunque sea por puro uso elemental, es una chafardada del 15. Otra copla es que se consigan por el puro mercadeo propio del biznezz y no por utilidad real.
*
"There were 69139 transactions from 22539 accounts (users) in $waves blockchain for last 24 hours. Much more than 400. I think you have to add @wavesplatform to the list. "*

Twitter






Pirro dijo:


> Puestos a especular, de la misma forma que los futuros cogieron a un BTC en ATH y lo tiraron, cogen a un ETH en mínimos y lo llevan a la luna. ¿Por qué? Pues por joder.
> 
> Saludos



ETH es UNA DE LAS DOS chapas beatificadas por el stablishment, no cualquier cosa . Con su fork, limpia y base para el funcionamiento futuro y Plasma a plena hoxtia en los talleres ( ya no sólo en OMG ) no hace falta vender la moto , más bien despreciarla, pues la cola está garantizada. Es extraño que antes de un "posible nuevo escenario" parezca pura mierda ? Desde luego, nuevo, no. Que "Shitereum se va a cero", que hay bugs a gogó, que no carbura...se oye cada 2 x 3 por mogollón de voces reputadas. Éso sí, es antes de una vuelta de tuerca cuando sale casualmente hasta en la portada del HOLA, que tampoco es nuevo ( ojo, ni decarta marrones...pero ésa es otra historia ).


----------



## silverwindow (10 Sep 2018)

Eth fue util en su momento para crear scams y forrarse,ahora que ya no estan de moda,se hunde en el fango.
La hunden adrede? pues quizas. Pero hundida esta.
Aparte de eso, antes era la unica princesa, y ahora esta EOS a full.

No hay problema, volveremos a meterle cuando la resuciten.


----------



## p_pin (10 Sep 2018)

Nico dijo:


> _Aclarado entonces antes que a *p_pin* le agarre una úlcera. _




A ver lo que tardas en inventar otra mierda-historia, y a hacer alusión a la "contabilidad búlgara"...


----------



## juli (10 Sep 2018)

Los gemelos Winklevoss sacan una stable coin en ethereum ( cadena muelta y tal ) respaldada en $ de USA Banksters. Telita.Iba a decir que al carajo el puto Tether "de la nada"...pero wé... la Fed/Wall Street reclaman su monopolio incluso en Shitland.


----------



## juli (11 Sep 2018)

Un link de los Winklevoss.

Breaking: Winklevoss

Para empezar, peligro de verdad para portadores de USDT ( ojito,que si salta uan chispa...son 2700 kilotrones...de contabilidá búlgara, k aunke caiga un pikillo, se dice fácil ) que ya pueden ir pensando en trincar chapas mientras se las acepten o las vuelquen a Order Books con semajante truño-premio.  Al loro con las implicaciones también al sostenibilísimo y democratiquísimo Canibalismo de Nakamoto, que como bien apuntaba paketazo hace unos días , con un Téte sin límites de impresora cerraba el loop de su crecimiento exponencial sin la necesidad de engordar las shitpalomas pa´la cena.

Pues bueno...muy importante noticia en principio y otra posible opción como detonante para el giro de tendencia y hasta para una entrada masiva de pasta y nuevos usuarios que podría acarrear ( ojo, con pinzas y al loro con el uisfulzinkin) . Eso sí a mis Tétes de esta última subida a 240.000 kilos ya les he dáo boleta...que hoy a las 10 hora yankee - creo recordar - empieza la fiesta de la FED y su "AUTÉNTICO dinero falso" . Palomitax

p.d. por cierto la megadifusión y antelación de semejante coyuntura...de lo más chisposilla, eh ?


----------



## silverwindow (11 Sep 2018)

juli dijo:


> Un link de los Winklevoss.
> 
> Breaking: Winklevoss
> 
> ...




De que acuerdo, pero para que suba eth, primero tiene el nuevo monstruo que adoptarse y coger cierto volumen importante.
Tether esta muy "asentado" ya.

Tampoco acabo de ver clara la relacion (mas o menos con numeros) entre un exito de tetherwinkle y la subida de eth

Estaria bien ver algun numero,aunque sea a lo reglade3 , relacionando volumen,precio etc. del teherwinkle con la posible cotizacion de eth.

miles de icos scamosas subierona eth? o fue el mercado?

Eso si ,por debajo de 100, a manos llenas.


----------



## JorgeGP (11 Sep 2018)

Ufff, alguien me podría traducir lo que está pasando con ETH??
He leído vuestros comentarios y como soy nuevo en este mundillo de las critos se me hace difícil entender vuestras elevadas conclusiones.
Para más, he comenzado con ETH...creen que he metido la pata o será cuestión de tiempo para recuperar?


----------



## Albertezz (11 Sep 2018)

JorgeGP dijo:


> Ufff, alguien me podría traducir lo que está pasando con ETH??
> He leído vuestros comentarios y como soy nuevo en este mundillo de las critos se me hace difícil entender vuestras elevadas conclusiones.
> Para más, he comenzado con ETH...creen que he metido la pata o será cuestión de tiempo para recuperar?



a eth no le pasa nada que no le pase al resto del mercado, el año pasado estaba a 9$ y subio a 1420. Ahora toca bajar un -90%, igual que estan bajando ese porcentaje el resto de alts.


----------



## juli (11 Sep 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> De que acuerdo, pero para que suba eth, primero tiene el nuevo monstruo que adoptarse y coger cierto volumen importante.
> Tether esta muy "asentado" ya.
> 
> Tampoco acabo de ver clara la relacion (mas o menos con numeros) entre un exito de tetherwinkle y la subida de eth
> ...



A ver, este post no es una fanboyada proETH...aunque en principio, una pasarela de pago fiat fiable , sin colatilidad e instantánea sería un gran servicio...pero más allá de ello, habría 2 consecuencias muy diferenciadas :

- Que eth/GUSD sería dinero bueno. ( ahí, las perspectivas de cada cual )

- Que Tether sería "dinero malo". Y su único valor, una aceptación tácita colectiva de su poder para comprar criptos...que, obviamente se puede diluír como un azucarillo, sobre todo ante la irrupción de un dinero "bueno". Y éso, respecto a un producto cuya solidez ha sido más que cuestionable desde siempre. Cambiar tus dash,moneros ´, ltc... por tether nunca ha sido un recurso redondo...y ahora lo será mientras los Order Books de los pares con USTD se vayan recargando...pero dependiendo de qué cantidades...a ver quién se queda con la cerillita tether en la mano habiendo otras opciones. Y ojo, que éso es tan voluble como empezar a ver que los pares con USDT empiezan a flojear. Ahora mismo, si tuvieses un kilotrón de tethers...te lo quedarías tan campante pudiendo ir a fiat o a chapas en buen precio ? - y dentro de nada a un pseudodólar respaldado - ( Y ojo que na posible volcado de USDT a Shitland podría ser bueno para muchas chapas...en absoluto sólo ethereum ). Para cargarse Tether no hace falta prohibirlo o "que quiebre" , etc etc ...Con que su aceptación baje y repercuta en una oferta de criptos poco competitiva en los exchanges en sus pares...ya vadría infinitamente menos.


----------



## silverwindow (11 Sep 2018)

Si ,ya,dinero bueno.

Pero con KYC,seguro.
Igual que el otro usdt que hay por ahi que no me acuerdo ni como se llama.Muy chuli y tal,pero KYC y DNI en la boca,y foto sonriente con cara de gilipollas.

Bien identificadito para saber ip,pasta, y talla de calzoncillos.

Ahi ya deja de ser tan dinero bueno,no crees?


----------



## juli (11 Sep 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si ,ya,dinero bueno.
> 
> Pero con KYC,seguro.
> Igual que el otro usdt que hay por ahi que no me acuerdo ni como se llama.Muy chuli y tal,pero KYC y DNI en la boca,y foto sonriente con cara de gilipollas.
> ...



Pues nope...ACTUALMENTE lo básico es que sea buen medio de pago y/o reserva de valor...el resto de matices, a elección del personal. Pero en cripto,obviamente tienes razón en lo que dices, de hecho, a lo que parece que todo conduce es a una bipolarización de Shitland, que desde la entrada de fiat a mansalva había conjugado "principios" y pasta. Pronto se verá claro quién se juega su pasta por principios y quién no.

Por cierto...a mí Tether no me da menos ganas de potar que la FED ( que siempre he creído que usaría las criptos como el vomitorio del disparate fiat creado y lo de los Winklevoss beatificados de éso no tiene poco )...que hay mucha milonguita gratuíta, eh ?


----------



## silverwindow (11 Sep 2018)

Si algo he aprendido del mundillo es que las promesas del oro y el moro tardan en llegar.Y algunas ni llegan.

El winkelcoin no esta,y cuando este ,si esta, ya veremos para quien es,que se necesita para comprarlo y que paises pueden y cuales no.

El tether? Pues ahi esta,demostrando cada dia su utilidad real AHORA.Que si que mañana lo chapan si queiren,eso lo sabemos todos.

A nivel personal me repatean las 2 y me dan mucho asco,aunque usdt lo uso y tiene utilidad para mi.,pero por hablar y debatir que no quede.

Un eth-winkelcoin,dudo mucho que sea "patodos"

---------- Post added 11-sep-2018 at 14:21 ----------

En otro orden de las cosas,y sn entrar en profundidad.

No hace falta ser un revolusionario cheguevarista para querer dinero bueno.

Quien te dice a ti que no estamos asistiendo a la creacion del dinero DE VERDAD?

Pq sabes? Un dinero inconfiscable,privado y transportable esta muy bien.

Diselo a los venezolanos y argentinos.
Que sibq estas cosas nonpasan en Spain.De momento.

A lo mejor uno se acostumbra a estas cosas de que no le puedan meter mano en la cuenta y a que tu dinero sea tuyo y solo tuyo.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (11 Sep 2018)

A mí todo me da igual, yo hago HODL de las criptos y los proyectos en los que creo y estoy invertido. Ya llegarán las maduras.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Sep 2018)

juli dijo:


> ETH es UNA DE LAS DOS chapas beatificadas por el stablishment, no cualquier cosa .



¿Estas seguro de eso? 

Frankfurt European Banking Congress


----------



## silverwindow (11 Sep 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Estas seguro de eso?
> 
> Frankfurt European Banking Congress



Dominik Schiener


----------



## plus ultra (11 Sep 2018)

Veo a mas de uno muy preocupado por los USTD imagino por como puede afectar mundillo,yo hace tiempo que no lo toco soy mas TUSD para diario.Cuando veo la cosa un poco rara suelo pasar directamente a FIAT €-$. Si, las comisiones de compra/venta y transacciones para ingresar y retirar del exchange joden pero duerme uno mas tranquilo.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Sep 2018)

A ethereum le pasa igual que a bitcoin, son desarrollos incompletos, muy buenos pero eso incompletos. Sino se espabila le pasará lo que a bitcoin TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Deckard (11 Sep 2018)

Algunas razones para la caída del precio de Ethereum | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas


----------



## bubbler (12 Sep 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## sabueXo (12 Sep 2018)

Buenas!

Os pongo el enlace con referido y sin referido del nuevo exchange Bitfineon (base en Suiza y con pasarela fiat) que abrirá en el cuarto trimestre del 2018:

Referido: Bitfineon Pre-Launch Promotion
Sin referido: Bitfineon Pre-Launch Promotion

Es una página para registrarse antes de su apertura y se obtendrá lo siguiente (por registrarse):

"• Get FREE trades on Bitfineon for 60 days by entering your e-mail.
• Get 100 free votes for our community coin competition held monthly. "

Enlace con info del exchange:
Bitfineon. Trading Platform, made in Switzerland

Su moneda es ALQO que tiene:
- Staking
- Masternode
- Reparto diario del 50% de las comisiones que genere el exchange por trading para los que bloqueen monedas ALQO en Bitfineon

Bitfineon Sharepool Program - YouTube


----------



## Patanegra (12 Sep 2018)

sabueXo dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Os pongo el enlace con referido y sin referido del nuevo exchange Bitfineon (base en Suiza y con pasarela fiat) que abrirá en el cuarto trimestre del 2018:
> 
> ...



que tiene de especial Bitfineon sobre la competencia? para mi es un exchange mas en un mercado que declina.


----------



## Nico (12 Sep 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> *Repasando a Kostolany(I):
> *
> Cualquier mercado en el que pueda especularse se
> compone de tres fases:
> ...




*Negrofuturo:*

Cuidado!

Lo que algunos parecen no advertir es que, desde la época donde "la gente" tomaba las decisiones en la bolsa hasta la actualidad donde lo hace el "software" han surgido diferencias muy notorias.

Esto no significa que los mercados no tengan sus ciclos, sus alzas y bajas... pero hoy, el grueso de las operaciones ya no la hacen "duros" y "blandos"... la hacen ALGORITMOS que atienden a *OTROS FACTORES.*

Cuidado con seguir a Kostolany al pie de la letra hoy día porque, sus observaciones -muy inteligentes y válidas en la época en que había un tio con un cigarro en la boca leyendo el diario- hoy que hay un bot basado en un algoritmo, opera diferente.

Luego podemos discutir en qué punto los algoritmos siguen "la lógica" previa de los humanos o apuntan a otras estrategias -eso es harina de otro costal- pero... "humanos" no quedan muchos en las bolsas (al menos a nivel importante).


----------



## sabueXo (12 Sep 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> que tiene de especial Bitfineon sobre la competencia? para mi es un exchange mas en un mercado que declina.



Un mercado que declina lo veo más bien como una oportunidad ya que se supone que es temporal. Intentar acumular ahora esta u otras criptos y vender en una futura subida. De momento han sido ciclos.

En cuanto al exchange, a mi me gusta porque apuntan alto, no quieren quedarse solo con el exchange y ya, están con varios "planetas" o proyectos que harán una especie de ecosistema.

Entre sus planes está crear una pasarela de pagos con tarjeta (Payinx).

El exchange y los planetas funcionarán con ALQO, que es una red propia.

Utilizar ALQO da beneficios en Bitfineon y luego ALQO tendrá sus planetas, efecto libra, etc.

ALQO - Cryptocurrency - Join the revolution


----------



## silverwindow (13 Sep 2018)

Respecto a los forks de btc,son inseguros y se pueden atacar con 51% .Por esa razon no llegaran muy lejos,pq no son fiables.

Haceros una pregunta,teneis 10millones y es obligatorio meterlo en crypto por 1 año sin tocar,donde lo.meteriais? Pues eso.


----------



## p_pin (13 Sep 2018)

Mi opinión en azul



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TequilaFandango (13 Sep 2018)

Estáis jodidos,porque las que sirvan,como decís, serán con respaldo fiat.
1/1eur. 1/1 dólar.
No serán especulativas.


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2018)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> Estáis jodidos,porque las que sirvan,como decís, serán con respaldo fiat.
> 1/1eur. 1/1 dólar.
> No serán especulativas.



Te parece poco especulativo el par €/$...si tenemos cryptos que van en paralelo a ellas, ya podemos especular entre ambas.

Por mi vale,


----------



## bubbler (15 Sep 2018)

+10 caracteres.............


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Sep 2018)

bubbler dijo:


> The Great dApp Exodus: Projects Moving to EOS Blockchain
> Empieza el exodo ETH ERC20 - > EOS



De hoy en Reddit:

Hackers exploit EOS dApps to steal over $600K. EOS is burning, several dApps hacked recently


----------



## Pirro (15 Sep 2018)

Nico dijo:


> *Negrofuturo:*
> 
> Cuidado!
> 
> ...



Pues precisamente a raíz de las criptos Kostolany si bien pudo haber quedado algo desfasado ya en los 90, en este mundillo quizá sus enseñanzas estén plenamente vigentes. Cuanto más ilíquido es el mercado más 'amateurs' hay comprando y vendiendo y las motivaciones de un millenial shitcoineando la enésima mierda son sustancialmente las mismas que las del señor de puro y teletipo en los 50...

Saludos.


----------



## rogerma (15 Sep 2018)

Hola criptómanos. Sólo quería avisar que hoy Wagerr estrena las apuestas on chain. 

Conocí este proyecto gracias a vosotros y sé que ya no le tenéis mucha fe. Pero parece que por fin tienen algo sólido. Si bien lo de los oráculos creo que sólo son de momento unos pocos cercanos a los desarrolladores (eso no me ha gustado).

Yo le metí 4 perras y las he aguantado por lo poco que me suponían. 

También han liberado una wallet para android desde la que se apuesta y funciona de forma muy decente. 

De momento han abierto las apuestas sólo a una serie de combates de boxeo que se celebran esta noche, con el plato fuerte de GGG vs el mexicano Canelo. 

Ni idea de si esto tiene o no futuro, pero al menos parece que huele un poco mejor el proyecto a lo que lo ha hecho durante todo este tiempo. Espero que no vuelvan a cagarla o a decepcionar como acostumbran a hacer.

Time to put your money where your mouth is 

---------- Post added 15-sep-2018 at 23:30 ----------


----------



## juli (16 Sep 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Te parece poco especulativo el par €/$...si tenemos cryptos que van en paralelo a ellas, ya podemos especular entre ambas.
> 
> Por mi vale,



Las stable coins son las CREACIONES de una chapa k tokeniza...no LA CHAPA en sí ( ni , claro,sus servicios )...que de estable, mis kojonex 33. Van a venir los WinkLevoss a ganar CERO DÓLARES, nos ha jodío. Si hay un puente para que cripto & Fiat sean lo mismo...la pastuki estará en el peaje del puente.

Si ej ke...


----------



## paketazo (19 Sep 2018)

Chavales las crypto han muerto, BTC es un cadáver...no metáis nada aquí.

Mientras, dejemos que los de siempre sigan posicionándose para que puedan mangonearnos las próximas décadas.

Nasdaq to Acquire Cinnober, a Crypto-Friendly Swedish Trading Exchange

Un saludo, y entended que Roma no se construyó en un día


----------



## Thundercat (21 Sep 2018)

Rally de XRP + 50% y de demás ALT supongo por el cierre de shorts en BTC.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Sep 2018)

Esto a Negrofuturo seguro que le gusta:

Twitter


----------



## Bucanero (24 Sep 2018)

Buenas a todos. Parece que quiere estabilizarse el precio del btc sobre los 6000-6800. Quizás este sea el piso sobre el que remontar la escalada alcista. Los proyectos buenos siguen avanzando que es lo que importa y los de los dineros pues van montando su chiringuito ( los etf los espero para febrero, custodia de activos con coinbase y otros, etc..)

Creo que solo falta tiempo y elegir bien los proyectos (facil entre comillas jeje) para que empiece el lambo de nuevo. Mientras, cada vez me gusta más lo que leo sobre IOTA en cuanto pueda le meto otro poco. 

Un saludo cordial y gracias por vuestro aportes.


----------



## plus ultra (27 Sep 2018)

Komodo tiene todo listo para su gran prueba de conseguir y auditar 1.000.000 de tps,se ha retrasado por que había algún problemilla y querían pulirlo,ya en su momento comente que suelen tardar pero nunca paran.

La prueba como en otras ocasiones se hará con los AWS de amazon en cuanto la agan la posteo.

También esta listo su otro proyecto PIRATE,ya lo habíamos comentado pero hos lo recuerdo en pirate no hay opción de rastreo como si lo hay en Komodo o Zcash,aqui dejo su web.

INTRO | pirate_black_website

XRP anda despegando,quien le estará metiendo pasta y por que, en lugar de hacerlo en BTC? 

Últimamente la cosa ha estado parada y yo con poco tiempo para estar al día pero por lo poco que he podido ver esta semana la cosa se esta animando incluso google esta cediendo ante el mundo crypto.

Saludos y buenas noches a todos.

PD: CALOPEZ arregla el hilo.


----------



## Kukulkam (27 Sep 2018)

se gûele en el ambiente algo....meanwhile masternodes dando paguitas, #Ihaveabag


----------



## plus ultra (27 Sep 2018)

KRAKEN listara mañana 28, QTUM y ADA.


----------



## Patanegra (28 Sep 2018)

os funciona bien la mew? no me deja enviar pagos. Todo funciona bien, me acepta el pago, pero la transaccion nunca sale....y eso que pongo el gas muy alto.


----------



## Patanegra (28 Sep 2018)

para los que tengais safex....hoy sacan su mainnet


----------



## lurker (29 Sep 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> para los que tengais safex....hoy sacan su mainnet



hay que hacer algo con los safex qu etengamos?


----------



## Seronoser (30 Sep 2018)

Qué está ocurriendo con XRP??? En Market cap está segundo ahora mismo. Error?


----------



## paketazo (30 Sep 2018)

Seronoser dijo:


> Qué está ocurriendo con XRP??? En Market cap está segundo ahora mismo. Error?



No hay error, están bombeando flujos fuertes de Yenes, de wons y de USDT.

Fíjate en los charts de XRP, las salidas que hace buenas, son muy efusivas, principalmente por que dado el gran numero de coins, la verticalidad de sus movimientos en cuanto a capitalización total es acojonante.

¿hasta dónde?...a este ritmo parece que quiere regresar a testear 1$.

Ojo que podría abrirse la veda para pumps interesantes en las próximas semanas....el dinero nunca duerme y cuando terminan con una empiezan con otra.


¿debe capitalizar más XRP que ETH?

Pues lo digo y lo repito, si su uso es mayor, pues creo que sí, y las transacciones diarias de XRP superan a ETH:

Ethereum, XRP Transactions chart


Son fake transactions?...hasta ahí no llego , pero si realmente la banca lo está usando para mover capitales, entonces esto puede ser un polvorín alcista, ya que ellos manejan al cotarro a su antojo.

Centralizada, banca privada, mala reputación entre los medios liberales de crypto… lo que queramos...pero está a tiro de piedra de ponerse primera en unos meses si continúa con este tendencia.

Yo no tengo ni una, por que no me atrae la idea, pero como yo muchos otros, podemos estar equivocados en cuanto a lo que rentabilidad se refiere...otra cosa son los ideales...que poco o nada tienen que ver con los rendimientos especulativos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Oct 2018)

Creo que ya se comentó por aquí en el pasado, pero no me había sucedido hasta ayer, y lo recuerdo por si las moscas.

Ayer teléfono en mano, estaba copiando una dirección web para reenviarla vía telegram, y al pegar en vez de aparecerme la dirección web, me apareció una dirección BTC.

Es evidente que algún troyano se me ha colado en el terminal...no sé como pues no he instalado nada más que dos wallets oficiales telegram y whatsapp y el resto lo que viene de fábrica, pero la intención del troyano es clara, al copiar y pegar una dirección BTC u otras para un envío de fondos, esta se sustituye por la que aporta el troyano y si no verificamos visualmente la misma estaremos enviando fondos a una dirección equivocada.

Repasad siempre la dirección, son 5 segundos y nos puede ahorrar problemas, sobre todo en envíos de fondos importantes.

Recordad que somos responsables de nuestro dinero si hemos optado por este paradigma.

Un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (2 Oct 2018)

Spoiler



Manda huevos con las wagerr después del cachondeo de meses de los CEOs que no sabían ni para que lado mear, ahora tienen un producto funcionando decentemente.

Me alegro por los holders y amantes de las apuestas privadas, si siguen quemando los tokens al ritmo del último mes en un par de años la revalorización de los que queden puede ser muy alta.

Buenas noches



Me he bajado la wallet a ver si es verdad lo que cuentan en los foros, y pese a que era incrédulo, pues se sincroniza y funciona, a mayores he comprado 10WG 2$ para hacer una prueba definitiva, y he podido convertir los wawes token de wagerr a los wagerr oficiales que se usan ahora en la plataforma en la proporción 1:1

No he realizado ninguna apuesta, pero es simple, en la gui wallet aparecen las apuestas abiertas y con un click eliges la opción y envías el monto. 

Supongo que funcionará en base a envíos masivos sobre las direcciones de la apuesta y luego si ganas, se reenviará el % ganado a las direcciones de origen.

El concepto es muy sencillo ahora que lo veo funcionando, pero claro...también parece sencillo ahora inventar la rueda.

Si tengo un rato seguiré indagando, me extraña que estos developers lo estén haciendo bien después de tanta metedura de pata inicial.

En cuanto al resto de componentes del índice crypto, poco que decir seguimos en zona tediosa, ya nos acercamos a un año desde el pump mágico, y ahora toca digerir y cagar los excesos...hay que intentar no terminar en el retrete y estar preparados para la próxima cena.

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## plus ultra (3 Oct 2018)

Spoiler






paketazo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Aunque salí tarde de WGR logre hacerlo con unos beneficios muy buenos y desde eso a caído mucho su cotización (como la mayoria),ahora si la cosa esta como comentas sera cuestión de probar el producto a ver si convence, lastima que no estemos en año de mundial de futbol ni olimpiadas.


Alguno tiene opinión de lo que ha hecho circle con el par USDC y que el resto de exchanges sigan una linea similar.


----------



## paketazo (3 Oct 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que precisa el crypto es unificar, no sacar nuevos tokens referenciados en fiat que propician la especulación y finalmente beneficio en de los exchangers.

venden el USDC como refugio...¿refugio de que?...de tener menos BTC cuando regreses, refugio de una emisión masiva de fiat año tras año...

La mentalidad del usuario medio de cryptos es pobre, lo que precisamos es consumo final en crypto y no puentes...esos puentes habría que destruirlos, pues a la larga...como vemos en USDT por ejemplo crecen hasta convertirse en monstruos que devoran a quienes les dio vida y nos obligan a regresar al punto de partida.

Solo BTC & Cia. y por Cia me refiero a los tokens que sepan diferenciarse y dar uso real a su existencia, no tokens que invoquen brujas y magos para irse en un barco volador a raticulin.

Buen día.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (3 Oct 2018)

Ubex,que terminó su Ico hace poco,ya vale 10 veces menos de lo que pagaron sus inversores y éso que se le dió bastante bombo.Ésto demuestra que el tema de meter pasta en una Ico de criptos,a no ser que quieras tirar tu dinero,está más que finiquitado.


----------



## Bucanero (4 Oct 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Ubex,que terminó su Ico hace poco,ya vale 10 veces menos de lo que pagaron sus inversores y éso que se le dió bastante bombo.Ésto demuestra que el tema de meter pasta en una Ico de criptos,a no ser que quieras tirar tu dinero,está más que finiquitado.



Yo en mi humilde opinión ya no entro en ninguna ni jarto de vino. Pero pecar he pecado y no salgo de las dos que entre ni con agua hirviendo. Paciencia si alguno estáis en las mismas.

A otra cosa. Está el mercado lateral y sin dar pistas por donde ir. Sin embargo yo creo que este se está convirtiendo en el suelo de bitcoin. ¿Que opináis?


----------



## 666sadboy (4 Oct 2018)

Gracias por el resumen ! la verdad es que la idea es un pasote. El LIDL del proyecto es todo un personaje , y además judío Ben Goertzel -


----------



## paketazo (4 Oct 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> Yo en mi humilde opinión ya no entro en ninguna ni jarto de vino. Pero pecar he pecado y no salgo de las dos que entre ni con agua hirviendo. Paciencia si alguno estáis en las mismas.
> 
> A otra cosa. Está el mercado lateral y sin dar pistas por donde ir. Sin embargo yo creo que este se está convirtiendo en el suelo de bitcoin. ¿Que opináis?



Si nos centramos exclusivamente en BTC hay que entender varias cosas hoy para prever el mañana.

Hace 1 año había menos holders o carteras BTC

Hace 1 año había menos plazas que lo aceptaran

Hace 1 año había menos pares directos a fiat.

Hace un año no se habían implementado las tecnologías que mejoran carencias que tenía hace un año.

…

Con todo esto, entiendo que estamos en una lenta fase de distribución derivada del pump de diciembre, y dónde muchos no tenían pensado soltar sus BTC ni aun que se acabara le mundo.

Hoy casi un año más tarde, entre lo minado y lo soltado por holders y no holders, pues la distribución ha ido en aumento.

BTC no sirve de nada si no se distribuye entre la masa de potenciales usuarios, bien claro es también, que una distribución lenta, le da más valor, pues el nuevo usuario ha tenido tiempo para formarse y entender lo que posee.

Si por ejemplo cayese a 100$ no creo que se distribuyese tan uniformemente como así, pues los holders y manos fuertes acapararían lo de la manos débiles y no habría buena distribución. 

Creo que en un año, la distribución seguirá mejorando, así como sus aplicaciones, y sus tecnología...¿subirá?...creo que es secundario, lo importante más que que suba, es que no se rompa y caiga.

Muchas veces la estabilidad de precio, es el mejor escaparate, sobre todo si pensamos en seguridad frente a terceras divisas.

El resto de coins van al rebufo, ya que el sistema sigue gobernado por BTC y es la gran puerta de entrada, así que lo dicho para BTC es aplicable a las coins de mejor distribución y uso...nada de coins con 1000 usuarios o 10.000...eso tiene todavía mucho que rodar.

Un saludo


----------



## Bucanero (8 Oct 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Si nos centramos exclusivamente en BTC hay que entender varias cosas hoy para prever el mañana.
> 
> Hace 1 año había menos holders o carteras BTC
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que espero o empiezo a pensar. No creo o no veo mucha más bajada. Y tienes razón. Lo importante es la adopción que ya entonces el precio subirá. Si es que soy un prisas jeje.

Un saludo.


----------



## Albertezz (9 Oct 2018)

Delistan de binance la basura que tanto gustaba por aqui, triggers, y se está iendo a la puta, logicamente. Congratulations a los premiados que estén dentro de ese scam


----------



## ciberobrero (9 Oct 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> Delistan de binance la basura que tanto gustaba por aqui, triggers, y se está iendo a la puta, logicamente. Congratulations a los premiados que estén dentro de ese scam



Aquí había mucho iluminado y tiralíneas que no entendía, ni entiende, el valor de las criptodivisas, ni su naturaleza, ni nada.

"Blockchains que hacen cosas", Jesús del amor hermoso.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Oct 2018)

Albertezz dijo:


> Delistan de binance la basura que tanto gustaba por aqui, triggers, y se está iendo a la puta, logicamente. Congratulations a los premiados que estén dentro de ese scam



También deslistan Bytecoin e Iconomi. 

Me quedo con esto de la página web de Triggers:

LOS DISPARADORES, UN TOKEN DE MÁQUINA A MÁQUINA, POTENCIA LA ECONOMÍA DE LA RED BLOCKSAFE . LOS ACTIVADORES ACTIVAN TODOS LOS EVENTOS QUE TIENEN LUGAR ENTRE DISPOSITIVOS INTELIGENTES QUE PARTICIPAN EN LA RED BLOCKSAFE.



USTED PUEDE CAMBIAR POR TRIGGERS EN BINANCE.COM


Jaja ja, ¿que los tokens activan eventos? 

Esto también mola:

SEGURO, ANÓNIMO Y FIABLE. LA PILA DE TECNOLOGÍA BLOCKSAFE INCLUYE TELEHASH, VPN DESCENTRALIZADO (DVPN), BLOCKCHAIN Y TECNOLOGÍAS DE TORRENT. LOS INGENIEROS DE SMARTGUN AHORRAN TIEMPO Y DINERO CON BLOCKSAFE .

Blablabla



CÉNTRESE EN EL LADO DEL HARDWARE DEL DESARROLLO MIENTRAS SE MANTIENE ANÓNIMO.


----------



## silverwindow (10 Oct 2018)

Excepto 4-5, yo dira que todo lo demas es SCAM lento.


----------



## davitin (10 Oct 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> También deslistan Bytecoin e Iconomi.
> 
> Me quedo con esto de la página web de Triggers:
> 
> ...



Pues la trigerss esa era una de las mimadas de uno de los procers del hilo, uno que insultaba mucho, que ya no asoma la patita por cierto.

Eso si, han servido para especular, como todas las demas.

Quiero mi pasta, emosido engañado.


----------



## silverwindow (10 Oct 2018)

Clapham? No recuerdo verlo nunca recomendar trig.

A mi trig muy bien,le meti un polvo rapido y le saque un 30%,eso si,luego huyendo rapido como el demonio.

Esta oficialmente muerta entonces? Se tradea en algun sitio?


----------



## Carlos1 (10 Oct 2018)

TRIGGS vale más hoy que por ejemplo a mediados de agosto pasado.

La putada es que solo estaba en Benancio, si la listan en otro exchange ya veremos qué tal.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (11 Oct 2018)

Bueno pués después de unos días de que saliera el rumor,por fin Coinbase anuncia Ox. 
A ver hasta cuanto sube...


----------



## paketazo (11 Oct 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Bueno pués después de unos días de que saliera el rumor,por fin Coinbase anuncia Ox.
> A ver hasta cuanto sube...



Pienso que coinbase ya no es ni la sombra de lo que fue en este mundillo...del mismo modo como Poloniex o Kraken fueron referencia hace unos años, hoy en día se han visto superados por su conservadurismo y sobre todo por su prepotencia.

Si todo fuera como debiera, en unos años no deberían de existir apenas ninguno de ellos, o no al menos como están proyectados hoy en día...reducto especulativo al 100% 

En cuanto a 0X, no la sigo, pero si hay compañeros del foro que llevan, pues a estar atentos y aprovecharse de esta ventajosa situación cuando todo está rojo rojo.

Un slaudo


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (11 Oct 2018)

Parece que Ox fué pumpeada 3 minutos antes de ser anunciada por Coinbase .Y éso que dijeron que no lo volverían a hacer...Me parto


----------



## fjsanchezgil (12 Oct 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> TRIGGS vale más hoy que por ejemplo a mediados de agosto pasado.
> 
> La putada es que solo estaba en Benancio, si la listan en otro exchange ya veremos qué tal.



Desde febrero, por lo menos, no tienen activadas las retiradas de TRIG, así que si la listan en otro exchsnge seguiremos jodidos porque estos HP no piensan habilitar las retiradas nunca.

Desde febrero llevo poniéndoles tickets y ellos dándome largas. Qué permanezca atento y tal... Y ahora los cabrones la deslistan. Mal rayo les parta...

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberobrero (12 Oct 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Desde febrero, por lo menos, no tienen activadas las retiradas de TRIG, así que si la listan en otro exchsnge seguiremos jodidos porque estos HP no piensan habilitar las retiradas nunca.
> 
> Desde febrero llevo poniéndoles tickets y ellos dándome largas. Qué permanezca atento y tal... Y ahora los cabrones la deslistan. Mal rayo les parta...
> 
> Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk



huele un poco a hackeo no?


----------



## fjsanchezgil (12 Oct 2018)

ciberobrero dijo:


> huele un poco a hackeo no?



Qué va. A mí me huele a dejadez de Binance. Mucho Exchange de referencia, mucho volumen, mucha historia pero no son capaces de resolverme un ticket bien sencillo desde febrero.



Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Oct 2018)

poco más de un mes para que ardor sea coronado como una de las blockchain que manden en el criptomundo
These Blockchain Millionaires Whom You


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Oct 2018)

Guerra en Cardano:

"Civil war" about to breakout in ADA: IOHK and Emurgo splitting with the Cardano Foundation | Captain Altcoin


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (14 Oct 2018)

He pillado algo de Ethereum ésta mañana, de ahí que haya vuelto a empezar a bajar


----------



## Patanegra (14 Oct 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> He pillado algo de Ethereum ésta mañana, de ahí que haya vuelto a empezar a bajar



aun me acuerdo de un post tuyo (creo recordar) de hace unos meses...comprastes ETH y dijiste que era la ocasion, que no volveriamos a ver los $500 nunca mas. En ese momento ni sospechabas cuanta razon tenias. ::

Yo ya lo doy todo por perdido, "mark it to zero" como decia el viejo joputa de Warren Buffet


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (14 Oct 2018)

Y lo peor es que lo volví a pensar en 400... y en 300... y en 200...


----------



## Thundercat (15 Oct 2018)

Yo en lo único en que confío es en que el precio suba en navidades por el cobro de pagas extras de la gente y la demanda de drogas y armas. Ahí a vender pa comprar luego más barato.


----------



## Ethan20 (15 Oct 2018)

La subida de hoy? Hay rumores de colapso de Tether.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (15 Oct 2018)

Tezos estará listado en kraken día 16 de momento de los que mas suben


----------



## Bucanero (15 Oct 2018)

Yo la verdad es que he dejado de mirar la cotización. Hoy hay un poco de revuelo con lo del tether y que si bitfinex está en problemas. Como dicen por ahí yo siempre echo 20. Creo que debe acabar subiendo pero la verdad es que me aburro un poco. Tengo echas las apuestas así que a esperar y a dejar por un tiempo de ver las cotizaciones hasta que empiece a moverse. Al menos lo intentaré. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## jargdovz (16 Oct 2018)

En Bitbox han listado el token de la app de mensajería Line, se llama Link, LN.
Lo interesante es que Tron participa en el asunto:

BITBOX - BITBOX - Connecting Global Crypto Trades

Y lo más interesante es que si mandas allí tron, te dan un 2% en link, con un máximo de 20, por lo que metiendo 1000 trx es suficiente.

El link cotiza ahora a 3 eurillos, así que se puede sacar un dinerillo de la nada.

Supongo que la gente lo recibe y se los quita de encima, así que hay que estar atentos


----------



## Ethan20 (16 Oct 2018)

jargdovz dijo:


> En Bitbox han listado el token de la app de mensajería Line, se llama Link, LN.
> Lo interesante es que Tron participa en el asunto:
> 
> BITBOX - BITBOX - Connecting Global Crypto Trades
> ...



Compraria 1000 Trx de cabeza si no hubiese que pasar el KYC en Bibox, no merece la pena 60 euros por darles toda tu documentación


----------



## jargdovz (16 Oct 2018)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Compraria 1000 Trx de cabeza si no hubiese que pasar el KYC en Bibox, no merece la pena 60 euros por darles toda tu documentación





Se pueden hacer retiros con el Authenticator, supongo que para retirar 50 euros valdrá con eso


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan20 (16 Oct 2018)

jargdovz dijo:


> Se pueden hacer retiros con el Authenticator, supongo que para retirar 50 euros valdrá con eso
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



4. To be eligible for TRON Swap Airdrop:
(a) The user must be a registered user of BITBOX; and
(b)The user must have successfully completed the passport verification process by 01:59:59 UTC 22 October 2018


----------



## Kukulkam (18 Oct 2018)

jargdovz dijo:


> En Bitbox han listado el token de la app de mensajería Line, se llama Link, LN.
> Lo interesante es que Tron participa en el asunto:
> 
> BITBOX - BITBOX - Connecting Global Crypto Trades
> ...



Bien pensado , ya me tiraba a hacerlo .....pero.... te dan un 2% del valor de lo que metas , si metes 1000 trones que son unos 20$ te daran una miseria en links


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Oct 2018)

Buena subida de Ravencoin,después de ser anunciada en Binance.
Binance también lista Pax.
Una cosa curiosa me parece lo de la aparición de nuevas monedas "sujetas" al precio del Dolar y que su salida coincida con la demonización del Tether.Que ya había estado señalado otras veces,pero es justo ahora y no antes,cuando sí se toman medidas contra él....


----------



## davitin (19 Oct 2018)

bankera pego un buen estiron ayer.


----------



## Cayo Marcio (21 Oct 2018)

AdriKGB dijo:


> Al parecer van a sacar una ley para obligar a declarar tenencia en criptos y pagar por todos los intercambios
> España aprueba anteproyectos de ley que imponen declarar las transacciones con criptomonedas | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas



Buena suerte con eso xD.


----------



## paketazo (21 Oct 2018)

Tengo la impresión de que quizá lo más interesante de este anuncio, no sea el trasfondo persecutorio que muchos podemos intuir "que también", si no un paso adelante para aceptar las cryptos como medio de pago de masas a nivel nacional en este caso.

Entendamos que una vez regulado este mercado legal y fiscalmente, cualquier entidad bancaria, empresa o particular, podrá aceptar y ofrecer pago mediante este tipo de activos, ya que la ley les acabará dando un trato económico y fiscal similar al efectivo.

Hoy por hoy, no hay empresas que se aventuren a aceptar pago en estas divisas digitales por las lagunas legales y miedo a "represalias" fiscales.

Con esto, solo quiero decir que se cierran unas puertas, pero se abren otras.

Es evidente que quién vaya corriendo a decir lo que posee si no puede demostrar su procedencia legal (minado , compra en exchanger o entre particulares...), será carne de cañón.

Por lo demás, seamos objetivos:

La medida que se plantea, busca cobrar las plusvalías por venta o permuta (como en las acciones de toda la vida)...eso posiblemente lo acabe logrando, al menos a corto plazo, ya que los exchangers grandes, hace tiempo que exigen documentación de los titulares.

Lo que les será difícil de lograr, es poner nombre y apellidos a las direcciones BTC & Cia, ya que en algunos casos, ese derecho a la privacidad económica, de ser desvelado, puede poner en riego la integridad de los titulares (y no me refiero a incautaciones fiscales, si no a extorsiones y similares)

Por último, considero que la claudicación de un gobierno como el nuestro ante las divisas digitales demuestra que este mercado a parte de ser ya respetado, tiene un brillante futuro, de ahí que los "ladronzuelos" respaldados por la legalidad, busquen su cacho antes de que les sea imposible atajar la bola de nieve que se esta creando.

Un saludo


----------



## Buffal (22 Oct 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Puta vida con Ravencoin (RVN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap las tengo en barbecho, pues en mi puta vida he hecho "trading", solo mino con mi ordenador personal, y malvendo mierdas.
> 
> Solo puedo pensar en lo gilipollas que me voy a sentir en la "corrección".



Correcion? el dia 31 hay el asset Activation status, yo como tu ni idea de tradear y tambien mino con mi ordenador personal, pero en enero cuando dijiste de esta moneda y despues de minar mierdas y mas mierdas, dejé minando Ravencoin porque me dio un feeling extraño, cuando vi el video de los pajaros (Bruce Fenton) en el bar del hotel Sheraton, discutiendo del vida y cryptoworld. Si sigue asi y llega en año que viene a 0,5 o more la Navidad de 2019 tendras un buen aguinaldo, prometidito. Miles de Gracias.

Pd: esto ya es conspiracion y ida de olla mia, pero la foto esa que poneis del pajarraco es de la Revista Economist , en la moneda pone 10 otro 10 y 2018, precisamente desde esa fecha Ravencoin comenzó a subir....


----------



## davitin (22 Oct 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Entre que rebote desde aquí o lo tiren a 27 euros, casi prefiero lo tiren a 27 antes de terminar el año, meter 1000 ó 2000 pavos a 27, dotar la provisión añadida y que le den fuego al chaparral.



Pero crees que le van a "pegar fuego al chaparral"? yo creo que se estan sacando sus pingues beneficios con el pendulo en el que estamos todo el año.

Por cierto, quien tenga algo en el exchange "liqui" que se ande con ojo, el dia 27 deslistan 12 coins, entre ellas sonm, no se si lo he dicho ya, me toca sacar mi basura de alli.


----------



## StalkerTlön (22 Oct 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Yo igual, estaba hundido minando mil mierdas (aunque Masari que ya vendí todo me dio muy buenos resultados) y fue ver este proyecto y ver la luz.
> 
> No es que lo viera totalmente claro, pero lo que me hizo hipearme como nunca antes, fue los pesos pesados que estaban dentro, pero la nula publicidad que le estaban dando, y unos cuantos detalles más que no me cuadraban con los mil y un pumb&dumb que estaba acostumbrado.
> 
> ...



Anayosky, yo si te hice caso y estuve minando un tiempo, aunque no tengo muy buena gráfica, me saqué unos cuantos raven!! Gracias por la info! 
Por cierto, subida guapa hoy... a ver si sigue asi hasta el 31!


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (23 Oct 2018)

Hace unos días vendí todo lo que tenía del top 5 marketcap.Así que espero que ésto se vaya para abajo de forma bestial,para volver a entrar.Todo el mundo presupone una gran subida para fin de año,principios de 2019.Habrá que ir de peregrinación al oráculo para consultarle.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (24 Oct 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ya ... ¿y en qué argumento te basas para pensar que seguirá bajando?... ¿y hasta cuánto?



Hombre...,la tendencia está siendo bajista,llevamos así bastante tiempo,con pequeñas recuperaciones,parones y otra vez para abajo.La pregunta sería más bien...,por qué alguien puede pensar que éso va a cambiar?


----------



## paketazo (24 Oct 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Hace unos días vendí todo lo que tenía del top 5 marketcap.Así que espero que ésto se vaya para abajo de forma bestial,para volver a entrar.Todo el mundo presupone una gran subida para fin de año,principios de 2019.Habrá que ir de peregrinación al oráculo para consultarle.



Dentro con todo...!!

Fuera coñas, cada uno decide, lo que si te aseguro es que mañana mismo puede empezar un runBull en toda regla.

Por otra parte la tendencia es la que es, y de no cambiar, seguirá tediosa y aburrida, haciendo salir a muchos especuladores de corto e incluso medio plazo.

Yo ya hace tiempo que no vendo ni compro nada, lo que tengo ahí está, y aguardo poder usarlo en el LIDL, o dejarlo como recuerdo en el disco duro, junto a los videojuegos del MSX.

Suerte.


----------



## plus ultra (24 Oct 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 cuidado cuando y donde nos "refugiamos" normalmente quien mas suele ganar es quien se adelanta al cambio inesperado y contra toda lógica.

Dudas sobre tether llevan a los inversionistas a refugiarse en bitcoin

Hablamos no hace mucho de que POLONIEX habia implantado USDC pues se les ha sumado COINBASE,claro que ninguno son lo que eran,pero si que ambos están controlados por los que suelen sabérselas todas ante cambios en regulaciones legales y fiscales por lo que las cosas podrian cambiar de la noche a la mañana.

Coinbase agrega su primer criptoactivo estable


Como comento DAVITIN liqui esta des listando,llevan ya unos meses sacando 5-10 al mes,el que tenga algo le recomiendo que lo saque por poco que sea y cuanto antes porsiaca,el mes pasado avisaron que destilaban unas cuantas entre las que tenia una MGO desde el primer día intente sacarla y me ponían pegas,tiket... al final llego el día final y no me devuelven nada,encima desde el día en que se deslisto no ha parado de subir,en un mes lleva un x5 ::

Si alguno continua en BBK el mes que viene doblara su market,habrá que tenerlos en coinexchange creo,estar atentos si no quereis quedaros con la mitad..después de eso se podrán tener masternodos con 30.000 no estoy al dia pero la sigo viendo un buen chicharro para sacarse unos satoshis.


----------



## trancos123 (24 Oct 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> cabezadecanoa10 cuidado cuando y donde nos "refugiamos" normalmente quien mas suele ganar es quien se adelanta al cambio inesperado y contra toda lógica.
> 
> Dudas sobre tether llevan a los inversionistas a refugiarse en bitcoin
> 
> ...



Aquí mas info sobre BBK, se reorientan al sector gaming.
http://bitblocksproject.com/new_BBK_info.pdf


----------



## davitin (25 Oct 2018)

kraken deslista iconomy...los exchanges empiezan a desprenderse de la morralla, en un año no estaran ni la mitad de las que estaban "de moda" el año pasado...desde luego, fuera del top 10 es todo pura especulacion.


----------



## species8472 (25 Oct 2018)

davitin dijo:


> kraken deslista iconomy...los exchanges empiezan a desprenderse de la morralla, en un año no estaran ni la mitad de las que estaban "de moda" el año pasado...desde luego, fuera del top 10 es todo pura especulacion.



Pues a mi me parece que hay proyectos bien lejos del top 10 que son menos especulativos que bch, pura copia, o Cardano o EOS


----------



## paketazo (25 Oct 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que hay proyectos bien lejos del top 10 que son menos especulativos que bch, pura copia, o Cardano o EOS



Exacto!

Desde mi punto de vista hay proyectos que teóricamente capitalizan una salvajada y poco más que un White paper son, otros son copias de BTC sin aportar nada...incluso funcionan peor...

Los exchangers buscan volúmenes, y estos volúmenes se logran con las monedas que están de moda, y cuanto más arriba en el top del market, más volúmenes...ojo, que ya en el pasado demostramos aquí que del top 50 la mayoría del volumen mostrado es falso, y lo generan bots al servicio de la propia coin, dentro del exchangers, o dentro de wallets del mismo propietario para simular de manera ficticia uso.

Hoy por hoy, y tras mucho tiempo aprendiendo de todo esto, puedo asegurar que el único modo de que esto se adopte de una manera real a nivel usuario, es llegar a situaciones similares a las de cuba, Venezuela, argentina, Nigeria... hiperinflación galopante.

De otro modo, la gente debería aprender en poco tiempo una cultura económica muy lejos de sus posibilidades intelectuales.

llevo más de 20 años intentando dar a entender en mi entorno el auténtico valor del papel moneda, y apenas he logrado que una docena asimilen el concepto de la emisión de fiat sin contrapartida real.

También he intentado explicar el A,B,C de BTC y la mayoría de personas, ni lo entienden, ni tienen interés por entenderlo.

El día a día de la masa absorbe las posibilidades reales de formarse no solo económicamente, si no culturalmente...la gente acaba su bachillerato, su carrera o su master, y todo conocimiento externo a esto, es desechado no por falta de interés, si no por falta de tiempo y ganas.

El perro aprende gracias al acierto/premio...aquí el premio parece algo banal y carente de sentido para la mayoría de aprendices.

Para que usar BTC si tengo paypal o VISA o similares...además, usar BTC me requiere un esfuerzo y una formación que no me repercute de manera inmediata en mi economía.

Solo viendo las barbas del vecino cortar alguno se empezará a poner las pilas...pero eso puede ser mañana o dentro de 20 años.

Un saludo


----------



## TequilaFandango (25 Oct 2018)

Al principio el boom será een Bitcoin,éso está mmas que claro, ppero a la larga,si queréis ppasta de verdad, ccon Ripple,Tezos y Tron la tendréis, ccada uno por una diferente razón, ppero así será.


----------



## Polo_00 (26 Oct 2018)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> Al principio el boom será een Bitcoin,éso está mmas que claro, ppero a la larga,si queréis ppasta de verdad, ccon Ripple,Tezos y Tron la tendréis, ccada uno por una diferente razón, ppero así será.



Ni de coña, ripple..no tiene nada, hay proyectos mil veces mejores, lo que has puesto acabará reventando excepto BTC...como las que has dicho 50 más que son populares, pero no los mejores productos.


----------



## paketazo (28 Oct 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hola Nens, se os percibe muertitos de aburrimiento.
> 
> No sé cómo veis vosotros los mercados clásicos, pero si miras por la ventana, hay una gigantesca nube negra en la que si cuentas los agujeros que tiene mecanizados, se pued especular cual es la matrícula que le van a poner.
> 
> ...



Nunca ha llovido que no escampara, y esta vez, si llueve con ganas durante 40 días y 40 noches...acabará escampando.

¿teórica arca de Noe?

Evidentemente, el metal precioso tiene su lugar, y siempre lo ha tenido, sobre todo en caso de crisis monetaria, y principalmente en casos de hiperinflación.

Tengo gran curiosidad por ver lo que sucede con las crypto...en el 2008 en plena crisis subprime BTC estaba en modo embrión, y luego ya cuando se conoció años más tarde por la masa, la renta variable no ha parado de subir.

Usando la lógica, podría servir como refugio, pero hay que tener en cuanta que los refugios clásicos han sido la renta fija y las divisas fuertes, así que nada impide que las crypto no sean panacea deseada en caso de crash bursátil.

Es complicado que el dinero miedoso de la bolsa acuda en masa al cryptouniverso, sobre todo por su gestión clásica, y por la complicación fiscal para los gestores en caso de decidirse por este tipo de mercados.

Dónde estén regulados fiscalmente y legislados, tendrán su oportunidad, pero ¿realmente veis a R4 por ejemplo creando mañana un fondo crypto para clientes VIP y promocionarlo como novedad?

La banca y las crypto han sido enemigos hasta hoy...mañana podría ser diferente por un sencillo motivo:

Si el mundo considera como dinero a BTC, y este dinero es aceptado no solo socialmente, si no institucionalmente, la banca hará todo lo posible por atraerlo a su regazo...solo falta conocer los plazos temporales si estos terminan sucediendo.

¿apostaría en caso de crash por una escalada en la capitalización crypto?

sí, pero no en la medida que muchos consideran...acudirá cash, pero recordemos que el mercado de derivados mundial es inmenso, con innumerables posibilidades de inversión en un mercado bajista de la renta variable.

¿nos ponemos cortos en S&P o compramos BTC?...esa sería la pregunta correcta, y creo que todos la podríamos responder rápido.


Otra cosa sería una crisis del $ y del €...pero la coyuntura mundial no permitirá un suceso de ese claibre...no al menos con el rey $$$$

Buen domingo


----------



## davitin (29 Oct 2018)

SNM y BANKERA suben, nos acercamos a fin de año, a ver si hay subidon general...lo que tengo claro es que en la proxima subida vendere como un cabron para recomprar en la bajada, esta vez no me quedo pillado.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (30 Oct 2018)

Ojo con Dero.Menuda subida lleva.Y por circulating supply tiene muchísimo recorrido.En Trade Ogre a pesar del subidón nadie vende de verdad
Yo tampoco,sólo le falta entrar en más exchanges para poder subir mucho más


----------



## plus ultra (31 Oct 2018)

Hoy BBK ha estado en +90% el swap es el 10-N por lo que probablemente pueda pegar otra subidita.

El otro día comentaba que al deslistar MGO de LIQUI los habia perdido, después de hablar con ellos en varios tiket realmente los di por perdidos, pues bien uno de los tikets aun no lo habían cerrado y medio por amenazar con emprender medidas judiciales aunque me constara mucho mas de lo perdido (farol en plan coña) y wala al dia siguiente tenia mis MGO en camino.

Mas de una vez hablamos ya el tema de las monedas que al ser deslistadas suben muchísimo de precio, esto mismo ha sucedido con MGO suena a topico pero es así,no pierdes hasta que vendes.


Hay un pesimismo bastante soporífero en el mundillo y poco fundamentado,esta todo el mundo esperando que las cosas suban como en diciembre-enero por arte de magia y es un escenario que realmente no contemplo para nada.ha dia de hoy siguen habiendo revalorizaciones muy buenas solo tenemos que mirar NERO mencionada por cabezadecanoa10 la subida que lleva.El unico escenario donde contemple una "alegria" generalizada en las alt seria posterior a una "gran" subida de BTC.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Nov 2018)

¿Seguro que están bien las líneas? Que yo he visto por ahí que aún no hemos roto el triángulo bajista, ojo, igual me equivoco, aunque los indicadores cada vez tienen mejor pinta.


----------



## Pablo Villa (3 Nov 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Seguro que están bien las líneas? Que yo he visto por ahí que aún no hemos roto el triángulo bajista, ojo, igual me equivoco, aunque los indicadores cada vez tienen mejor pinta.



Parce que ha roto el triángulo bajista en la grafica "lineal", pero no aun en la "logarítmica"...! 

A cual hemos de hacer caso?


----------



## plus ultra (3 Nov 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La mejor manera de ver la "eficacia" de las líneas de Negrofuturo es mirando sus líneas pasadas. :rolleye: ... Yo suelo ver a bastantes youtubers que hacen análisis técnico y todos están cortados por el mismo patrón; en caso de "acierto" sueltan lo de "se lo recomendé ayer"... En caso de fallo no se comenta nada :XX:... Y siempre hay "nuevas líneas" de explosión alcista, se olvidan los viejos pronógsticos y se hacen unos nuevos que invalidan los viejos ::.
> 
> Si realmente hubiese un interés de "entender" lo primero sería analizar los pronósticos erróneos pasados. El "comportamiento" de los análistas tecnicos ha sido durante el último año muy parecido: primero bajada... "ahora ya viene la tendencia alcista"... Si no se da y hay nueva bajada, "ahora sí viene la tendencia alcista" :-D... Y para "argumentar" te arman nuevas líneas, puedes hacerlas infinitas para "justificar" lo que a uno le plazca.
> 
> ...



Leas donde leas encontraras el tema de cuando los de siempre,cuando los poderosos,cuando los... pues esos son los que cortan a estos otros (en los que en parte estamos todos) y cuando parece haber una logica,una tendencia clara pues llegan y te la rompen claro esta en favor de sus intereses,es muy facil sus "peones" a los que en su momento cortaron como querían les harán el juego que ellos quieren por que ellos son los que les han marcado el camino.

En lo referencia a utilizar el AT pues mi punto de vista lo he dejado claro muchas veces creo que es una herramienta mas, que no hay que dejar de lado pero tampoco tenerla como el oraculo,siempre como bien dices lo mejor es ver resultados anteriores para tomar decisiones (siempre nuestras propias decisiones) y esto esta muy bien ya que yendo contra todos los AT sueles sacar buenos beneficios muchos no lo entenderán pero es que hay muchos que no entienden que se suele ganar mas bajando que subiendo.

Me gustaria incidir en algo muy importante que es el tomar decisiones por cuenta propia mas aun cuando hay $€ de por medio hacerlo siempre seguros de lo que se hace y no venir luego a echarle la culpa a nadie de malas decisiones/inversiones por que uno decía u otro creía.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Nov 2018)

Yo veo mal criticar a quien nos trae AT, si no te convence ,no mires.

Por lo demás creo que NF en visión general del mercado acierta, ya cerca de los 20k no se fiaba ni un pelo y ahora se muestra optimista. Acertar exactamente que va a hacer el mercado es sencillamente imposible.


----------



## davitin (4 Nov 2018)

No os metais con NF...con lo parado que esta el hilo y lo bajos que estan los animos cualquier aportacion es bienvenida, y NF al menos da algun argumento.

Por cierto, parece que la cosa se anima un poco, no?


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Nov 2018)

Los grandes se van preparando...

Second-Largest US Bank Wins Patent for Crypto Storage System


La que se va a liar va a ser tremenda.


----------



## Guanovirus (4 Nov 2018)

Vendí todo el año pasado allá por navidades, supe preveer el crash y la llanura y me he mantenido al margen de crypto hasta ahora. La cosa tiene toda la pinta de que va a recapitular la tendencia ascendente. ¿Qué altcoins recomiendan los burbujarras ante la venidera subida de BTC? ¿Quiás la mejor estrategia sería comprar BTC ahora y cuando el BTC/alt esté fuerte pasarse a las altcoins? Veo que algunas altcoins como OMG, NEO o IOTA que en su día sonaron para bingo ahora andan bastante baratas respecto a sus picos; otras más antiguas como WAVES o Factom directamente las han barrido del top 100 ::

En resumen, llevo casi un año fuera de esto sin leer noticias ni forear por bitcointalk y quisiera que me recomendáseis altcoins para echarles un vistazo.


----------



## davitin (5 Nov 2018)

Mizuno dijo:


> Vendí todo el año pasado allá por navidades, supe preveer el crash y la llanura y me he mantenido al margen de crypto hasta ahora. La cosa tiene toda la pinta de que va a recapitular la tendencia ascendente. ¿Qué altcoins recomiendan los burbujarras ante la venidera subida de BTC? ¿Quiás la mejor estrategia sería comprar BTC ahora y cuando el BTC/alt esté fuerte pasarse a las altcoins? Veo que algunas altcoins como OMG, NEO o IOTA que en su día sonaron para bingo ahora andan bastante baratas respecto a sus picos; otras más antiguas como WAVES o Factom directamente las han barrido del top 100 ::
> 
> En resumen, llevo casi un año fuera de esto sin leer noticias ni forear por bitcointalk y quisiera que me recomendáseis altcoins para echarles un vistazo.



Yo de ti esperaria a que la tendencia fuese clara...aunque ahora este repuntando un poco, no hacemos mas que bajar desde hace meses...caemos 2 puntos y subimos 1, asi estamos...yo si estuviese en tu situacion ya te digo, hasta que no hubiesen subidas explosivas no metia ni un centimo.


----------



## Ethan20 (5 Nov 2018)

Mizuno dijo:


> Vendí todo el año pasado allá por navidades, supe preveer el crash y la llanura y me he mantenido al margen de crypto hasta ahora. La cosa tiene toda la pinta de que va a recapitular la tendencia ascendente. ¿Qué altcoins recomiendan los burbujarras ante la venidera subida de BTC? ¿Quiás la mejor estrategia sería comprar BTC ahora y cuando el BTC/alt esté fuerte pasarse a las altcoins? Veo que algunas altcoins como OMG, NEO o IOTA que en su día sonaron para bingo ahora andan bastante baratas respecto a sus picos; otras más antiguas como WAVES o Factom directamente las han barrido del top 100 ::
> 
> En resumen, llevo casi un año fuera de esto sin leer noticias ni forear por bitcointalk y quisiera que me recomendáseis altcoins para echarles un vistazo.



Yo te recomiendo una. MFT (Mainframe) Es un proyectazo, echale un ojo.

Ahora está bien para entrarle

Ahora está bien para entrarle


----------



## davitin (6 Nov 2018)

Bueno esto sube pero ahora se frena, y mis mierdas no se suben, no se que coño esta subiendo ...


----------



## Guanovirus (6 Nov 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Yo de ti esperaria a que la tendencia fuese clara...aunque ahora este repuntando un poco, no hacemos mas que bajar desde hace meses...caemos 2 puntos y subimos 1, asi estamos...yo si estuviese en tu situacion ya te digo, hasta que no hubiesen subidas explosivas no metia ni un centimo.



¿Y qué alts me recomiendas para echarles el ojo? ienso:ienso:


----------



## davitin (6 Nov 2018)

Mizuno dijo:


> ¿Y qué alts me recomiendas para echarles el ojo? ienso:ienso:



Hombre, ...no soy un genio de las criptos y es imposible saber lo que va a triunfar o no...pero te puedo decir en lo que yo tengo metido y que creo que llegara a algun lado...de mis inversiones confio en iota, bankera y Sonm...el resto de lo que tengo pues...lo mismo sube que se va a la mierda, pero esas tres creo que llegaran a algo, eso si, a largo plazo, fuera de ahi pues lo de siempre, bitcoin, ethereum, ripple y alguna mas del top 10 subiran si o si.


----------



## plus ultra (8 Nov 2018)

Negrofuturo, por que siempre coges como referencia los pares cripto/FIAT? los mayores volumenes de BTC por ejemplo se dan en USTD,no seria mejor utilizar estos? (pregunto desde el desconocimiento)



Desde el ultimo post comentando de BBK para lo del swap ha pasado de 50 +- a 140 que ha llegado hoy,quedan 2 dias si alguno aun no lo sabe sera el 10 y habrá que tenerlos en coinexchange se multiplicaran x2,con 30.000 se podra tener masternodo.


----------



## paketazo (9 Nov 2018)

*Negrofuturo* lo has mal interpretado 11/11 es el sorteo del cupón que son 11 milloncejos de €...el post it es exactamente lo que hará el ganador con la pasta acto seguido de cobrarla (pasarla a BTC y cryptos) para evitarse futuras expropiaciones por parte de la FED

Bromas a aparte, esto va para largo, no creo que volvamos a máximos a la velocidad anterior, ni tampoco sería algo bueno para el mercado.

Hay que entender que la especulación es un bonito escaparate para atraer miradas, pero a largo plazo, cuanto más podamos alejarla de este mundillo, más entenderemos el uso real para el que se creó.

El 90% de los allegados a cryptoworld lo hacen para pegar el pelotazo y "take the money & run", cuando debería de ser lo contrario...cambiar el teórico dinero inferior "fiat" por el superior "BTC", y no volver a deshacer el cambio nunca más.


----------



## davitin (9 Nov 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> *Negrofuturo* lo has mal interpretado 11/11 es el sorteo del cupón que son 11 milloncejos de €...el post it es exactamente lo que hará el ganador con la pasta acto seguido de cobrarla (pasarla a BTC y cryptos) para evitarse futuras expropiaciones por parte de la FED
> 
> Bromas a aparte, esto va para largo, no creo que volvamos a máximos a la velocidad anterior, ni tampoco sería algo bueno para el mercado.
> 
> ...



Deja a la gente que haga lo que quiera con su inversion, para ti esto es algo basado en el idealismo, para mi es una inversion para ganar dinero, dejar la moralina de los cojones a un lado por favor.


----------



## paketazo (9 Nov 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Deja a la gente que haga lo que quiera con su inversion, para ti esto es algo basado en el idealismo, para mi es una inversion para ganar dinero, dejar la moralina de los cojones a un lado por favor.



Sin duda veo que eres de los que hubieras comprado BTC a 1$ y vendido a 3$...no te critico por ello, pero no critiques tu mis ideales sin tener ni idea de ellos.

Estamos en el hilo 4, ve a buscar desde el primero y quizá entiendas algo de lo que escribo.


----------



## Pirro (9 Nov 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Deja a la gente que haga lo que quiera con su inversion, para ti esto es algo basado en el idealismo, para mi es una inversion para ganar dinero, dejar la moralina de los cojones a un lado por favor.



Esa 'moralina de los cojones' ayuda a entender este mercado y permite, en última instancia posicionarse bien para acabar ganando pasta. 

Esa 'moralina de los cojones' fue la que llevo a los bitcoñeros early adopters comprar a dos chavos, no vender por cuatro chavos y hacerse millonarios.

La 'moralina de los cojones' no está reñida con la especulación en absoluto. Si estás escocido por no haberte hecho rico me parece de puta madre, pero no lo pagues con uno de los pocos que realmente aportan en este puto hilo.


----------



## Polo_00 (9 Nov 2018)

Toda la razón, Paketazo es un referente aquí, y lleva desde el principio, no entiendo esos ataques injustificados.


----------



## disken (9 Nov 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yo me apunto a holdear criptomoneda.
> 
> También a tradear con ella; pero con objetivo de incrementar la posesión. No sé lo que se cuece ahí fuera.., pero no me extrañaría que repartan un buen montón de "valor" a los que solo son la inmensa minoría, si con eso, además salvan la cara, de limpiar a la inmensa mayoría.
> 
> ...



Intuyo que en tu opinión, litecoin es para bitcoin lo que la plata es para el oro. Si conozco las ventajas que ofrece la plata sobre el oro pero ¿cuales ofrece litecoin sobre bitcoin además de su volatilidad?


----------



## davitin (9 Nov 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Esa 'moralina de los cojones' ayuda a entender este mercado y permite, en última instancia posicionarse bien para acabar ganando pasta.
> 
> Esa 'moralina de los cojones' fue la que llevo a los bitcoñeros early adopters comprar a dos chavos, no vender por cuatro chavos y hacerse millonarios.
> 
> La 'moralina de los cojones' no está reñida con la especulación en absoluto. Si estás escocido por no haberte hecho rico me parece de puta madre, pero no lo pagues con uno de los pocos que realmente aportan en este puto hilo.



Yo digo lo que me sale de los huevos, los linchamientos sociales de "amiguitos" me los paso por los cojones, a llorar a tu casa.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2018 at 22:29 ----------




Polo_05 dijo:


> Toda la razón, Paketazo es un referente aquí, y lleva desde el principio, no entiendo esos ataques injustificados.



Que ataque? por favor, no empecemos con lo de los "divos" intocables, que ya tuve empacho de "el juli", alias "chulo de bar que aporta".

---------- Post added 09-nov-2018 at 22:32 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Sin duda veo que eres de los que hubieras comprado BTC a 1$ y vendido a 3$...no te critico por ello, pero no critiques tu mis ideales sin tener ni idea de ellos.
> 
> Estamos en el hilo 4, ve a buscar desde el primero y quizá entiendas algo de lo que escribo.



No te estoy criticando, solo digo la verdad, a muchos nos da exactamente igual el rollo libertario de las criptos y todo eso, nos da igual, no a todos, pero si a muchos, y nuestra posicion es igual de valida que la de los "idealistas", yo estoy en esto para ganar dinero, tengo claro que el mundo no va a cambiar, y ademas me da igual, pero vamos, el hecho de que yo tenga una opinion diferente a la tuya no quiere decir que no te respete o que sea un ataque, leete bien mi post tu tambien y lo entenderas mejor, no hay ningun ataque a tu persona en el.


----------



## Divad (10 Nov 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> *Negrofuturo* lo has mal interpretado 11/11 es el sorteo del cupón que son 11 milloncejos de €...el post it es exactamente lo que hará el ganador con la pasta acto seguido de cobrarla (pasarla a BTC y cryptos) para evitarse futuras expropiaciones por parte de la FED
> 
> Bromas a aparte, esto va para largo, no creo que volvamos a máximos a la velocidad anterior, ni tampoco sería algo bueno para el mercado.
> 
> ...



Se puede ir dando pelotazos e ir visitando al fiat siempre que con cryptos no esté habilitado o la persona con la que vas a realizar la transacción quiera papeles.

Me vas a decir que no se te ha quedado cara de gilipollas por no vender todos los daesh&mn y btcs en máximos??? jubilarte y disfrutar con los seres que te rodea y venirte ahora al foro a saludar que tal para ponerte a comprar tus dash a buen precio y estar preparado para el rally de la adopción masiva.... 

Nada, el dinero no va contigo... solo te interesa la tecnología y ya con eso eres feliz... por ello vuestra insistencia del hold/hodl incluso en máximos porque después de la luna esto se iba para saturno y al infinito y más allá...

Sin lugar a duda hay que daros las gracias......... gracias a vuestra insistencia en estar en una gran mierda como es el bitcoin que por revalorización se ganaba una gran mierda y por los grandes consejos de hacer hold/hodl... muchos no se han forrado y podrían estar viviendo de pm pero vuestra jodida envidia y manipulación ha servido para que los burbujarras creyeran que un hold/hodl era un mal menor que acabaría subiendo en cualquier momento :XX:

Tu caso no es grave, peor es de los bitcoñitos aunque tu tampoco te quedas corto... que presumen de estar forrados y no han vendido en máximos :XX: cuando comprarlas ahora obtendría 3.11 btcs regalados y vienen de ser los listillos, los putos amos cuando están quedando retratados como jodidos retrasados :XX: jodidos vende humos, engatusan con las palabras sin mostrar sus cuentas... y te los tienes que creer porque llevan dando por culo desde el primer hilo de bitcoin :: 

Si solo os gusta la tecnología os encuaderno los WP y me dais el dinero, ya lo disfruto yo por vosotros :XX: el dinero no da la felicidad pero ayuda a tocarte los cojones a dos manos y que te los lama quien tu quieras.

La mejor lección que puede llevarse uno es no hacer caso a nadie, ni si quiera a mi y si está por la pasta que busque la mierda que mayor revalorización de y tratar de vender en máximos sin que le tiemble el pulso. Para hacer el canelo viendo subir y bajar la mierda ya están los sobrados "early adopters" que se creen millonarios y aquí uno es millonario cuando pasa por caja o se va a tether u otra mierda similar ya que últimamente están saliendo como setas...

Deseo que vuestra mierda comprada os haga asquerosamente rico a todos. El rally 17/18 acabó el 8 de enero, para el que está por llegar si el 8 de enero hay una bajada del 5%-10% en el cmc, a vender como un cabrón desesperado :XX:


----------



## paketazo (10 Nov 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no te das cuenta que tu mismo te contradices en tu postura para "ganar dinero"

¿Quiénes han ganado dinero de verdad o potencialmente con BTC o cryptos?

¿los que han mantenido la "inversión" por que creen en ella como una inversión de futuro, o los que han estado saltando de moneda en moneda durante años?

Si tu sueño es ser rico y poder sentarte encima de un montón de billetes, pues no es criticable, es la ilusión de la mayoría de la gente que no posee eso.

Yo he dejado clara mi postura, y has sido tu el que la ha puesto en entredicho cuando está demostrado que es mejor mi postura para lograr lo que tu deseas, que la tuya propia...al menos hasta la fecha y tomando como referencia el largo plazo.

Que mañana las principales top acaban valiendo 0...pue entonces habrá que darte la razón siempre y cuando busques única y exclusivamente fiat.

Yo no estoy aquí para convencer a nadie, jamás ha sido mi intención, y como foro publico que es, leo, aprendo y porto lo que buena o malamente sé.

De todos modos, te diré algo desde mi propia experiencia, si te sirve bien, y si no humo al viento:

Si lo que buscas es ganar fiat de verdad, a día de hoy el dinero está en operar con derivados, y te dejo un ejemplo para que lo entiendas; tomamos como referencia el futuro del mininasdaq con un valor de 20$ por punto.

Tenemos el Nasdaq hoy a 7030 puntos, y enganchas una bajada por ejemplo de un 3% tienes 211 puntos por 20$ o sea 4220...abres 10 contratos y ganas 42.200$ en unas pocas horas ¿entiendes?

Creo que estás en el mercado equivocado para lo que buscas, pero es solo una apreciación. Y lo digo desde el respeto, pues yo buscaba lo mismo que tu hace 20 años y hacía precisamente eso que te he comentado.

Por lo demás, siento que cualquier comentario mío haya hecho perder dinero a todo aquel que lo busque, pero evidentemente soy transparente en mi opinión y posición al respecto.

Un saludo


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Nov 2018)

Anayosky dijo:


> Ravencoin
> 
> Hay un rumor sobre el triunvirato Ravencoin-Overstock-Soros que junto con la alerta que me pego el sentido arácnido (desarrollado estos últimos meses con el malsano vicio de mirar los anuncios de nuevas monedas en Bitcointalk), han hecho que tenga un irracional optimismo hacia esta mierda de cripto.
> 
> ...



Estmado Anayosky!
La ultima vez que nos contactamos hablamos de Ravencoin y super que habias minado esta...ya vez como va Raencoin....top 70.... si tan solo hubiera minado mas!!! pero es que los conazos de los tios que se inventaron esta cripto la habian minado en mas del 50%

supe que vendiste todas tus criptos...es asi?


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Nov 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Menos de 50 días para terminar 2018 y seguimos esperando el Phoenix.



De momento dejales, que están muy preocupados intentando hundir los mercados tradicionales y las economías emergentes...


----------



## Thundercat (12 Nov 2018)

No se me da que no va a ser este año el pumpazo, no hasta que las manos fuertes terminen de acumular y no quede oferta. Igual tiran el precio un poco para comprar más barato y arrancárselo de las manos a los más pesimistas.



Pero como siempre que cada cual actúe según su juicio y su visión del mercado.


----------



## Pimlico (13 Nov 2018)

Llevo meses sin entrar en mi cuenta de bittrex. Hoy entro y veo que ahora se llama international bittrex y cuando voy a mi wallet esta vacio. A alguien mas le ha pasado?


----------



## davitin (14 Nov 2018)

Pimlico dijo:


> Llevo meses sin entrar en mi cuenta de bittrex. Hoy entro y veo que ahora se llama international bittrex y cuando voy a mi wallet esta vacio. A alguien mas le ha pasado?



Hostia, no me jodas que ahi tengo mis neo, voy a mirar.

P.d: Acabo de mirar, lo tengo todo, que susto me has dado....si teneis criptos en varios exchanges apuntad en un papel lo que teneis en cada uno, que luego no sabeis ni lo que teneis ni lo que no teneis y os rallais.


----------



## davitin (14 Nov 2018)

Nos vamos a la mierda otra vez


----------



## davitin (14 Nov 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> EPIC!
> 
> Los del Blackrock deben estar ya camino de Guantánamo.
> 
> ...



Esa noticia es de hace meses....pon el link si no.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Nov 2018)

Acollonante...todo esta bajando, TO-DO...Horoh, Plata, Criptos, Petroleo, RV, Ibex, Dólar, Remuneración Depositos...higos de piuta...:


----------



## plus ultra (17 Nov 2018)

¿Quien se ha llevado mi queso?


Me gustaría saber la opinión de cada uno sobre lo que ha pasado estos días.

El miercoles BTC cae un 10-12%,en ocasiones anteriores al suceder algo asi la dominancia solía variar bastante mientras que en esta ocasión apenas fue de 1% y en pocas horas lo tuvimos en valores "normales" los mismo que hicieron las "top",lo que vengo a interpretar que esa capitalización ha ido directamente a FIAT,son unos 20.000 millones.


----------



## paketazo (18 Nov 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> ¿Quien se ha llevado mi queso?
> 
> 
> Me gustaría saber la opinión de cada uno sobre lo que ha pasado estos días.
> ...



He estado mirando la gráfica de USDT y parece que al menos la demanda de estos se incrementó notablemente esos momentos que citas, por consiguiente veo refugio en este sucedáneo de USDT, no concretamente en fiat.

A pesar de esto, no descarto como dices una salida de fiat por esa caída de capitalización, pero también creo recordar ver el USDT en un 1USD=0,96USDT.

En números:

tenemos 1.756.421.736 USDT circulando suponiendo paridad 1$=1USDT, bien pues esos días que mentas, la caída de un 4% del USDT nos da una descapitalización de:

1.756.421.736X-4%= *-70.256.869* podrían venir por ahí los tiros.

Pero no sé si es a lo que te refieres.

ojito a esta vieja conocida:

Factom (FCT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Un saludo


----------



## michinato (19 Nov 2018)

Resubo un post mio del 6 de febrero de este año que quizás sea relevante viendo la masacre actual.






michinato dijo:


> Yo aun no tengo claro si esto es un pinchazo de burbuja como los anteriores o si está siendo un ataque coordinado y planificado.
> 
> Hay muchas cosas que coinciden en los últimos meses que me hacen pensar mal:
> 
> ...





Os planteo la misma pregunta que entonces:

Si la cotización sigue bajando, ¿en que cotización de BTC o ETH pensáis mandarlo a la mierda y vender (o a que cotización ya lo habéis hecho)?


Si hay alguien que no vendería, pero que tiene claro que si la cotización sigue bajando compraría más BTC/ETH con fiat nuevo ¿A que precio en dólares/euros aumentaríais vuestras posiciones en BTC o ETH?

Y la última pregunta, ¿En que mes y año (o a que cotización) comprasteis BTC/ETH por primera vez?



Responder estas preguntas con sinceridad nos puede ayudar a todos a entender en que punto estamos. 

Y quizás lo más importante es que os puede ayudar a entenderos a vosotros mismos. 


--------------
Para que no haya suspicacias pongo mis respuestas a las preguntas anteriores:

_Si la cotización sigue bajando, ¿en que cotización de BTC o ETH pensáis mandarlo a la mierda y vender (o a que cotización ya lo habéis hecho)?_
Aunque baje hasta 0 no creo que venda. Aunque mi deseo es que esta tecnología cambie el mundo para mejor, a veces viene bien tener un plan B y en su momento hice mi ROI x2. Sin duda eso hace que duerma más tranquilo. 

_Si hay alguien que no vendería, pero que tiene claro que si la cotización sigue bajando compraría más BTC/ETH con fiat nuevo ¿A que precio en dólares/euros aumentaríais vuestras posiciones en BTC o ETH?_
Volveré a comprar si se acerca a los valores que he comentado antes BTC 800$, ETH 90$. 

_Y la última pregunta, ¿En que mes y año (o a que cotización) comprasteis BTC/ETH por primera vez?_
Mi primer BTC lo compré en 2014 a unos 400$
----------


Ánimo a todos.


----------



## paketazo (19 Nov 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Resubo un post mio del 6 de febrero de este año que quizás sea relevante viendo la masacre actual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, mi caso ya lo he expuesto numerosas veces...estaría contento viendo BTC a 100.000$, pero yo no lo cambiaría a fiat, si no que compraría lo que pudiera o deseara de modo directo o mediante intermediarios.

Por otro lado, si lo viera a 800$ compraría más BTC cuando tuviera fiat dedicado a la inversión.

Hice mi ROI (sin pasar a fiat) en su día, ya ni lo recuerdo, así que con BTC a 1$ ganaría dinero.

Por otra parte, tampoco recuerdo desde cuando empecé a operar holdear, pero supongo que por el 2015 o antes, no recuerdo, tendía que mirarlo, pero meses arriba o abajo...lo que sí sé es que llevo años sin mandar fiat a ningún exchanger, y evidentemente eso dice bastante de que tengo todo el tiempo del mundo para esperar acontecimientos. 

Supongo que tu si sigues dentro con algo, serán posiciones parecidas a las mías.

Un saludo.


----------



## kerevienteya (19 Nov 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Resubo un post mio del 6 de febrero de este año que quizás sea relevante viendo la masacre actual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo pillé eth y btc en Mayo de 2017. creo que ETH a unos 80€ y BTC a 1500€. Poco dinero para mi 

Luego decidí que yo me metía en esto por tema ideológico, en plan idealista para joder el sistema monetario mundial y que no me controlen. Decidí minar Monero. Y lo he usado para contribuir a proyectos "sociales". Para antifeminazis y antiglobalistas de verdad, no la izquierda títere.
Aun mino Monero, aunque en perdida. Es la cripto que tiene mi apoyo.
Miné en su momento algunas shitcoins y compré Stellar (Lumens).

Me la suda vender mi btc y eth ( las shitocoins no valen nada). Pero no vendería Stellar o Monero.

Espero que te sirva para tu análisis.


----------



## Thundercat (19 Nov 2018)

La gente siempre confunde que btc sea el futuro con que valga 1.000.000 €


----------



## Balistica (19 Nov 2018)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Yo pillé eth y btc en Mayo de 2017. creo que ETH a unos 80€ y BTC a 1500€. Poco dinero para mi
> 
> Luego decidí que yo me metía en esto por tema ideológico, en plan idealista para joder el sistema monetario mundial y que no me controlen. Decidí minar Monero. *Y lo he usado para contribuir a proyectos "sociales". Para antifeminazis y antiglobalistas de verdad*, no la izquierda títere.
> Aun mino Monero, aunque en perdida. Es la cripto que tiene mi apoyo.
> ...



Más info de eso?


----------



## plus ultra (19 Nov 2018)

Spoiler






michinato dijo:


> Resubo un post mio del 6 de febrero de este año que quizás sea relevante viendo la masacre actual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








La primera vez que compre BTC con FIAT diría que fue en 2013 la ultima no estoy seguro pero deberia ser por 2015 como ya han comentado incluso con que baje a 1$ yo no perdería.

Cuando vender y mandar ATPC? NUNCA no lo hice cuando lo de MTgox* y por ahora no entra en mi horizonte salir del mundillo a pesar del mal momento, desde hace unos meses pasando entre BTC y TUSD la cosa no me ha ido mal.

Volver a meter FIAT? si,sin ningún genero de dudas si lo veo en 1.000$ (muy improbable)compraría unos cuantos como si fueran inversión en OZ de oro.

*Seguramente alguno se sentirá identificado con lo siguiente que voy a decir; Este momento en que parece que BTC se va a los infiernos y no va a valer nada en unas semanas o meses,no sabeis lo que fue MTgox para BTC, en esos momentos fue como si hoy hackearan BINANCE,BITFINEX,KRAKEN y COINBASE a la vez o aun peor y no exagero,en ese momento manejaban el 70% del mercado y por si fuera poco muchos tenian en el exchange todo sus BTC a modo de cartera,mucha de esa gente nunca volvió a BTC,hablo muy mal de el y BTC nunca llego a 1$ como muchos piensan que puede llegar,por lo que no veo motivos para que lo haga hoy ni en unos años.


----------



## StalkerTlön (19 Nov 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esto que parece un guiñapo, fue la nº2 del mundocripto y la nº1 de mundo alt.
> 
> Fijaos que sadismo!, la han destrozado.
> 
> ...



Estas gafas también te dan una perspectiva diferente...8::

¡Ponte unas gafas de estas! Ellos viven. Take your sunglases. They Live - YouTube


----------



## kerevienteya (19 Nov 2018)

Balistica dijo:


> Más info de eso?




Pues por ejemplo, a algunos de esos canales o medios, les doy ayuda con las criptos.

Disidencia antiglobalista (Medios; youtubers, medios comun., foros,...) HILO


----------



## Pirro (20 Nov 2018)

Y hace escasamente dos semanas el forero Divad prometiéndole al mundo la luna y diciendo que era el momento de pedir un préstamo para comprar criptos. Fijo que ha borrado el post )


----------



## Polo_00 (20 Nov 2018)

Yo sin ser un erudito, me voy a atrever a decir que BTC sólo es el inicio y que algunas de las monedas siguientes tendrán un papel fundamental el día de mañana.

Esto es como cuando se inventó el primer motor de gasolina...alguien pensaba que no era mejorable?


----------



## paketazo (20 Nov 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Yo sin ser un erudito, me voy a atrever a decir que BTC sólo es el inicio y que algunas de las monedas siguientes tendrán un papel fundamental el día de mañana.
> 
> Esto es como cuando se inventó el primer motor de gasolina...alguien pensaba que no era mejorable?



Estamos en constante evolución, incluso el propio BTC evoluciona y quizá en una década no se parezca al BTC de hoy.


----------



## Polo_00 (20 Nov 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Estamos en constante evolución, incluso el propio BTC evoluciona y quizá en una década no se parezca al BTC de hoy.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Además pienso que se está vendiendo btc ahora porque alguien tiene información que nosotros no tenemos...

Estad atentos a otras coins en las próximas semanas.


----------



## paketazo (20 Nov 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tienes tu parte de razón, y la historia de BTC te avala en algunas cosas que dices, sin embargo hay otros aspectos que parece que son innecesarios, pero que demuestran que BTC sí ha avanzado.

Está claro que hoy por hoy, nuestros padres no están preparados para usarlo en el día a día, y eso es un hándicap a resolver si se pretende que sea medio masivo de pagos...¿puede resolverse?

Hombre pues viendo algunas wallet para móvil y comparando con lo que había hace unos años, hemos avanzado...incluso a la hora de mover BTC tenemos en Lightning Network, tenemos ya más de 4000 nodos...

¿Qué hay mejores coins para mover valor de un modo más barato, intuitivo y rápido?...sí, pero no son BTC, y en tema de seguridad hay mucho que hablar.

El consenso es complicado a la hora de hacer cambios importantes, pero podemos ver que no se ha dejado de programar en BTC desde el minuto 1, y todo eso es evolución.

Estos días estamos viviendo una bajada del precio referenciada en fiat brutal, algo que pocos de los nuevos aguantarán, pero sabemos que no es la primera vez que pasa, y reitero que estas ostias son buenísimas para la distribución del producto.

Es más fácil ver ventas de holders en grandes bajadas que en grandes subidas, ya que con las subidas el ego predomina y esa confianza determina que no se esté dispuesto a regalar ni una...la psicología humana es más débil ante el miedo, y ese lo traen las grandes bajadas, que hacen que el árbol suelte más fruta madura que durante las subidas.

Un saludo


----------



## Pirro (20 Nov 2018)

La cotización de Bitcoin sigue un patrón bastante claro.

En 2011 hizo un ATH de $30 y se derrumbó. Tardó dos años en romper esa marca.

En 2013 hizo un ATH de $1200 y se derrumbó. Tardó algo más de tres años en romper esa marca.

En 2017 hizo un ATH de $20.000 y se derrumbó. Tardó....

Todas los picos especulativos dejaron tras de sí a un grupo de culollameados y la lógica lleva a pensar que a mayor número de culollameados, más lenta es la digestión del ATH, de ahí que el lapso entre ATH y ATH tienda a agrandarse pues en cada pico especulativo el número de implicados es mayor.

La lógica también lleva a pensar que quedan años de travesía por el desierto salvo que algún tipo de evento fundamental dispare una nueva ola compradora.

Y sí, mi análisis es cutre y mierdero, pero no más cutre y mierdero que cualquier otro análisis a futuro...

Mientras tanto BTC sigue siendo lo más real de criptolandia, BTC es usado todos los días y no me cabe ninguna duda de que BTC nos sobrevivirá a todos nosotros.

Un saludo.


----------



## Thundercat (20 Nov 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> La cotización de Bitcoin sigue un patrón bastante claro.
> 
> En 2011 hizo un ATH de $30 y se derrumbó. Tardó dos años en romper esa marca.
> 
> ...



La marca de 2017 se romperá en cuanto los "culollameados" del 20000 se den por vencidos y entreguen sus BTC por 3000-4000 a las ballenas. Puede tardar poco o mucho, dependiendo de la cantidad de malas noticias y de cuánto más hagan sangrar al bitcoin con los shorts.


----------



## Polo_00 (20 Nov 2018)

Vaya vaya...creo que si es cierto que nos faltaba algo de información:

[EXCLUSIVA] Binance es quien esta detrás del desplome de Bitcoin al mover más de 109.000 BTC por segunda vez - HardwarEsfera

Quien está detrás de la caída del precio de Bitcoin parece ser Binance que estaría moviendo 109.000 BTC entre cuentas para provocar la caída de precio.
La semana pasada el Bitcoin perdía 1.000$ de valoración y todos los datos apuntaban a un movimiento de 80.000 bitcoins movidos por Bitmain, el gigante de la minería. Durante el domingo nos llegó información de que en realidad se habían movido 109.000 bitcoins de una cold wallet de Binance a otra cold wallet de la empresa alegando tareas de mantenimiento y por seguridad de las criptomonedas. Ayer mismo se volvieron a mover los 109.000 BTC de la cold wallet de Binance a lo que parece una wallet puente.

Binance es el culpable de la caída de precio del Bitcoin al mover los bitcoins entre wallets.
Una fuente confiable nos ha hecho llegar la transacción en cuestión que está en el bloque 550818 que indica efectivamente el movimiento exactamente de 109.232,32 BTC, que tiene un valor de mercado de casi 490 millones de dólares estando el valor unitario del bitcoin a 4.480,65 dólares. Lo más sangrante de la operación es el coste de la comisión y es que el explorador indica una comisión de 0.00012444 BTC que equivale aproximadamente a 0.5 dólares.

bitcoin transaccion 109.000btc - [EXCLUSIVA] Binance es quien esta detrás del desplome de Bitcoin al mover más de 109.000 BTC por segunda vez

Nuestra fuente indica que estos movimientos de Binance son completamente anómalos y que solo buscarían hacer caer el Bitcoin en beneficio propio debido a que la minería de BTC ha dejado de ser rentable. Según el informador Binance tiene participación en Bitmain y ante la pérdida de rentabilidad estaría tratando de bajar el precio de mercado con la finalidad de obtener beneficios millonarios y recuperar la inversión con esta jugada.

Esta acción vendría precedida además de por el cierre forzado del gobierno chino de algunas granjas de minería propiedad de Bitmain. Según fuentes consultadas al menos tres plantas han tenido que cerrar por orden gubernamental al no contar con los permisos necesarios y haber estado operando ‘clandestinamente’ con consentimiento de algunas personas con poder que habrían recibido contraprestaciones.

Algunos expertos consultados indican que es bastante extraño que la exchange fuera de las primeras en confirmar que daría soporte a Bitcoin Cash Satoshi Vision (BCHSV) y renombrar la cadena original de Bitcoin Cash (BCH) como Bitcoin Cash ABC (BCHABC). Estos movimientos hacen sospechar que algo oculta una de las exchange más importantes del mundo que podría enfrentarse a una importante auditoria por manipulación del mercado.

Tenemos constancia, para terminar, que muchos usuarios han retirado sus fondos de BTC y otras criptomonedas de la exchange y se lo han llevado a otras casas de cambio y plataformas de trading. Queremos destacar también que Binance tiene su propio token bajo Ethereum que ha servido para financiar la creación de esta exchange.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (20 Nov 2018)

Lo siento por Negrofuturo que tenia sus esperanzas puestas en el día 10 de Diciembre, pero no va a pasar naaaaaa.

Newsflash: NYSE Owner Delays Bakkt Bitcoin Futures Launch to 2019

Los de Bakkt lo retrasan por lo menos hasta finales de Enero y éso además,contando con que consigan los permisos.


----------



## p_pin (21 Nov 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Vaya vaya...creo que si es cierto que nos faltaba algo de información:
> 
> [EXCLUSIVA] Binance es quien esta detrás del desplome de Bitcoin al mover más de 109.000 BTC por segunda vez - HardwarEsfera
> 
> ...



Pues no entiendo este artículo

A mi que me expliquen como afecta a la cotización enviar BTC de una dirección a otra de un mismo propietario, específicamente cold-wallets


----------



## plus ultra (21 Nov 2018)

Spoiler






Polo_05 dijo:


> Vaya vaya...creo que si es cierto que nos faltaba algo de información:
> 
> [EXCLUSIVA] Binance es quien esta detrás del desplome de Bitcoin al mover más de 109.000 BTC por segunda vez - HardwarEsfera
> 
> ...







"No había otra explicación que un movimiento oculto",se me viene a la cabeza el movimiento que hizo el italiano de BITGRAIL con el tema del robo de XRB.

Aun siendo tema de BINANCE creo que si alguien quisiera bajar aun mas BTC lo que haria en breve seria subirla a 8.000 y volver a bajar.


paketazo nombro el otro dia a FCT y ahi esta toda loca en +30% no compre por que la tengo hace bastante tiempo ya,es una de esas que siempre he tenido guardada por que tienen a alguien detras.


----------



## Divad (21 Nov 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues no entiendo este artículo
> 
> A mi que me expliquen como afecta a la cotización enviar BTC de una dirección a otra de un mismo propietario, específicamente cold-wallets



Es una cortina de humo que usa el sistema para justificar así la bajada... no todas las gacelas saben lo mismo que tú :XX:

Nos llevan pastoreando desde el inicio, estamos aquí testeando su puto juego como de igual modo lo hicieron los privilegiados que empezaron con las WWW... quienes la hayan clavado saliéndose en máximos han sido los grandes triunfadores :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: posponiendo bakkt confirma que están esperando a la actualización de serenity (2.0 eth) y así criptolandia obtendrá luz verde... nos llevan con el puto palo y la zanahoria


El futuro de bitcoin lo veo 
APM? - Lo veo negro, jodidamente negro... - YouTube


----------



## Patanegra (21 Nov 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Vaya vaya...creo que si es cierto que nos faltaba algo de información:
> 
> [EXCLUSIVA] Binance es quien esta detrás del desplome de Bitcoin al mover más de 109.000 BTC por segunda vez - HardwarEsfera
> 
> ...



o sea que Binance manipula el mercado para ganar menos dinero, he comprendido bien? :rolleye:


----------



## Pirro (21 Nov 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> o sea que Binance manipula el mercado para ganar menos dinero, he comprendido bien? :rolleye:



Binance y cualquier exchanger hace ganancia con el volumen y éste crece tanto con los pánicos compradores como con los pánicos vendedores.

Darle un meneo a cien mil Bitcoin ciertamente acojona al personal ante la posibilidad de que pudieran salir “desordenadamente” al mercado, generando ventas y por tanto, volumen. Y para cuando suba, seguirán teniendo minolles y minolles en Bitcoin.

En cualquier caso desconozco si esa ha sido la verdadera causa del crack, pero desde luego que es una hipótesis plausible.

Un poco hijoputilla el CEO de Binance pero seamos francos, cualquiera de nosotros si tuviéramos el poder de sacudir el mercado lo haríamos. Sólo por diversión.


----------



## barborico (21 Nov 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Binance y cualquier exchanger hace ganancia con el volumen y éste crece tanto con los pánicos compradores como con los pánicos vendedores.
> 
> Darle un meneo a cien mil Bitcoin ciertamente acojona al personal ante la posibilidad de que pudieran salir “desordenadamente” al mercado, generando ventas y por tanto, volumen. Y para cuando suba, seguirán teniendo minolles y minolles en Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Digamos que "el mercado" ve esta transferencia de 100.000 btc y ya piensa lo peor...

Ese movimiento entra dentro del mantenimiento (por ejemplo cambiar la clave privada del cold wallet por seguridad).

Puto zao, no lo había pensado yo así


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de que esto irá de nuevo para abajo, hasta los 3500 - 3000.



Esa sería la teórica zona de stop si se diera un patrón como el de la subida a 1200$ del 2013 y bajada por debajo de 200$

Teóricamente y mirando por el retrovisor quedaría otro año de tierra de nadie para digerir la subida a 20K.

De todos modos, creo que sí, la historia se repite, pero los matices siempre son muy diferentes, por lo que realmente no sabremos nada en concreto mirando fijamente al pasado.

Lo que sí está claro es que para empezar a ser optimistas respecto a la recuperación del precio/$ habría que ver a BTC romper los 8300$ aproximadamente.

Un saludo y paciencia siempre y cuando entendáis lo que tenéis y creáis en sus posibilidades de futuro.


----------



## Patanegra (21 Nov 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Binance y cualquier exchanger hace ganancia con el volumen y éste crece tanto con los pánicos compradores como con los pánicos vendedores.
> 
> Darle un meneo a cien mil Bitcoin ciertamente acojona al personal ante la posibilidad de que pudieran salir “desordenadamente” al mercado, generando ventas y por tanto, volumen. Y para cuando suba, seguirán teniendo minolles y minolles en Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



ya, pero si se pasan se pueden cargar el invento durante muchos años y dejar de ganar comisiones. Arruinar a tus clientes no es la mejor estrategia comercial. Eso sin contar que esta maniobra ha condenado muchas shitcoins para siempre, y Binance vive de comisiones.

Por qué este mercado es tan unico que sus ballenas adoptan tacticas suicidas?


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Nov 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Esa sería la teórica zona de stop si se diera un patrón como el de la subida a 1200$ del 2013 y bajada por debajo de 200$
> 
> Teóricamente y mirando por el retrovisor quedaría otro año de tierra de nadie para digerir la subida a 20K.
> 
> ...



Tiene que romper al alza la media móvil de 200 días, si se confirma técnicamente es alcista.


----------



## davitin (21 Nov 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Es una cortina de humo que usa el sistema para justificar así la bajada... no todas las gacelas saben lo mismo que tú :XX:
> 
> Nos llevan pastoreando desde el inicio, estamos aquí testeando su puto juego como de igual modo lo hicieron los privilegiados que empezaron con las WWW... quienes la hayan clavado saliéndose en máximos han sido los grandes triunfadores :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: posponiendo bakkt confirma que están esperando a la actualización de serenity (2.0 eth) y así criptolandia obtendrá luz verde... nos llevan con el puto palo y la zanahoria
> 
> ...



Han pospuesto bakkt?


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (21 Nov 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Han pospuesto bakkt?





Siiii

Newsflash: NYSE Owner Delays Bakkt Bitcoin Futures Launch to 2019


----------



## davitin (21 Nov 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Siiii
> 
> Newsflash: NYSE Owner Delays Bakkt Bitcoin Futures Launch to 2019



Bueno, el 24 de enero esta ahi a la esquina.


----------



## Patanegra (22 Nov 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, el 24 de enero esta ahi a la esquina.



jo jo jo pareces nuevo


----------



## p_pin (22 Nov 2018)

Bueno yo pienso que el mercado casi siempre hace lo contrario a lo que se dice que va a hacer.... tras la estabilidad y baja volatilidad en los 6000 mucha gente hablando de suelo... así que.... para abajo... acojonan al personal diciendo que llegará a 1.000, la oferta sobrepasa la demanda... desplome y manos grandes a comprar... lo que falta por ver es si las manos grandes se conforman con lo que han comprado o quieren otra sacudida para cargar más

También creo que el movimiento se ha acelerado, algunos analistas hablaban de esta caída, pero que sería más prolongada en el tiempo, hablaban hasta Enero-Febrero y se ha producido en pocos días. El mercado de criptomonedas además de volátil acelera los movimientos


----------



## paketazo (22 Nov 2018)

lo que menos me agrada de todo esto, es ver como tras años de distribución de BTC, y su teórico acercamiento a las masas, son las manos fuertes las que continúan teniendo control sobre este tipo de activos.

Es como si cambiáramos el paradigma de la base monetaria hacia otra más libre, pero en el fondo nada cambiara, y los actores han pasado de una película a otra dejando fuera a los destinatarios de este paradigma.

Pensemos un instante:

Si las manos fuertes dominan pongamos el 80% de la masa de BTC, y en unos años desean que un BTC valga 1.000.000$, habrán esclavizado de todos modos a la masa, ya que con el control de ese 80% del BTC tendrán asegurado décadas de dominio, ya no solo sobre el mercado especulativo, si no ante un teórico traslado de BTC a la vida cotidiana.

¿es ese el plan?, por que si es ese el destino de todo esto, en el fondo al único actor que habremos sacado de en medio es al estado como emisor de deuda/moneda, pero quienes controlarán el "cotarro", serán los que hoy en día puedan invertir ingentes cantidades de $ en adquirir el float de BTC, dejando fuera al ciudadano de a pie, que como siempre, mirará desde la distancia como se decide su futuro sin poder intervenir.

Un saludo


----------



## disken (22 Nov 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> lo que menos me agrada de todo esto, es ver como tras años de distribución de BTC, y su teórico acercamiento a las masas, son las manos fuertes las que continúan teniendo control sobre este tipo de activos.
> 
> Es como si cambiáramos el paradigma de la base monetaria hacia otra más libre, pero en el fondo nada cambiara, y los actores han pasado de una película a otra dejando fuera a los destinatarios de este paradigma.
> 
> ...



Muy buen análisis, otro cambio de paradigma coartado por los de siempre.
La Revolockchain Francesa.


----------



## barborico (22 Nov 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> lo que menos me agrada de todo esto, es ver como tras años de distribución de BTC, y su teórico acercamiento a las masas, son las manos fuertes las que continúan teniendo control sobre este tipo de activos.
> 
> Es como si cambiáramos el paradigma de la base monetaria hacia otra más libre, pero en el fondo nada cambiara, y los actores han pasado de una película a otra dejando fuera a los destinatarios de este paradigma.
> 
> ...



No te das cuenta de una cosa, paquete (desde el cariño eh).

Da igual lo que hagas, siempre habrá variabilidad entre individuos y todo tenderá a lo mismo:
Principio de Pareto - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

O no?


----------



## paketazo (22 Nov 2018)

barborico dijo:


> No te das cuenta de una cosa, paquete (desde el cariño eh).
> 
> Da igual lo que hagas, siempre habrá variabilidad entre individuos y todo tenderá a lo mismo:
> Principio de Pareto - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



Correcto, en consecuencia, según el principio de Pareto y tus afirmaciones, sería imposible lograr de algún modo distribuir homogéneamente la riqueza mundial hagamos lo que hagamos.

A lo que yo me refiero aquí, es que no partimos de suma 0 con BTC, ya que arrastramos un sistema capitalista capaz de modificar las condiciones iniciales de un nuevo paradigma a su favor.

Esto me recuerda una película "mala de por sí", pero con un trasfondo que nos viene al pelo "in time", dónde incluso el tiempo de vida se concentraba en pocas manos, dejándonos el mensaje de la teoría de Pareto de manera subliminal.

¿hay manera de redistribuir la riqueza de un modo más justo sin caer en la demagogia de un comunismo atroz, o de una dictadura totalitaria del estilo venezolano, cubano, norcoreano...?

¿en que momento histórico existió menos desigualdad en la raza humana? (si dijera prehistórico sería sencillo, ¿verdad?)

Por más que recapitulo el materialismo como afirmáis se impone al idealismo...incluso en una manada de lobos sucede algo parecido, aun que creo que ellos comparten más que nosotros sus triunfos...que no son individuales, si no de la manada (no es un inciso a la "manada" mediática).

¿BTC nos hará más libres?...yo me siento algo más libre poseyendo algo más difícil de embargar, o de identificarlo con mi persona, pero he de claudicar en cuanto a distribución de riqueza...no hay más que ver la distribución de BTC o las principales top con cadena de bloques visible.

Un saludo


----------



## michinato (23 Nov 2018)

Muy interesante la conversación.

Evidentemente el cambio de paradigma que ofrecen las criptomonedas no es repartir la riqueza del mundo y que de repente deje de haber desfavorecidos.

Es imposible impedir que gente poderosa acumule grandes cantidades de BTC/alts, lo que sí ofrecen BTC y otras criptomonedas es lo siguiente:


Un sistema descentralizado abierto a cualquier participante
En el que las reglas están escritas en el código y no se pueden cambiar sin el consenso de la gran mayoría de validadores 
Resistente a ataques 
Resistente a la censura
No entiende de fronteras. Si tienes conexión a Internet podrás utilizarlo en cualquier lugar del mundo.
Funciona sin necesidad de confianza en otros participantes
etc.


Comparándolo con el sistema actual los avances son tremendos.


Ahora mismo hay entes definen si puedes participar en el sistema o no, y en que condiciones.
Te obligan a utilizar servicios privados para almacenar tu dinero y para realizar pagos por encima de ciertas cantidades (en el futuro les gustaría que fuese para cualquier transacción).
Te pueden bloquear las cuentas cuando les de la gana.
Las reglas te las cambian cuando le da la gana, por ejemplo para robarte mediante la devaluación.
etc, etc.


Para mí una sociedad que utilice criptomonedas será mucho más libre que una que utilice el fiat manipulable por unos pocos actores.

Una persona que pueda recibir el pago por su trabajo en criptomonedas, o que pueda comprarlas/venderlas para ahorrar se librará de parte de los desmanes de los que ahora mismo nos manejan.


Además, quizás no sea ni siquiera necesario que al final triunfen las criptomonedas para que el mundo sea mejor. Simplemente el hecho de que existan ahora mismo ya es algo valioso. 


El hecho de que exista un oponente hace que el sistema actual tenga que empezar a cuidar su comportamiento. Si deja de comportarse decentemente, corre el riesgo de que la gente decida migrar al sistema alternativo que se le enfrenta.



Por poner una analogía, durante la guerra fría simplemente por el hecho de que existiera la URSS, el bando capitalista tuvo que tener cuidado con lo que puteaba a sus ciudadanos, lo que acabó dando lugar al estado de bienestar.


Las criptos son el enemigo que continuamente va a estar enfrente del timo fiat y en caso de desmanes (inflación excesiva, confiscaciones, corralitos, etc.) es capaz de darle un golpe que lo mismo lo desmonta. 

Así que solo por eso tendrán que andarse con cuidado.


----------



## plus ultra (23 Nov 2018)

michinato dijo:


> Muy interesante la conversación.
> 
> Evidentemente el cambio de paradigma que ofrecen las criptomonedas no es repartir la riqueza del mundo y que de repente deje de haber desfavorecidos.
> 
> Es imposible impedir que gente poderosa acumule grandes cantidades de BTC/alts,...



Dentro del "primer mundo" los desfavorecidos suelen ser muy pero que muy pocos desde mi punto de vista,los que si suelen ser mayoría son los analfabetos en cultura financiera algunas veces por no haber recibido unos parámetros básicos en su educación y otras por propia voluntad, y no hablo de saber sobre bolsa,economía,mercados... hablo simplemente de hacerse un presupuesto familiar o laboral y administrase con lo que se tiene.

A donde voy con todo esto? pues que por muchas criptos,repartos y cambio de paradigma que haya unos pasaran de todo y se dejaran llevar y otros les dara por coger la oportunidad y acumular (BTC) para los primeros ya hay unas criptos DPM: USDT,TUSD,USDC,PAX ...



Especulación con altcoin


VRS +150% hace dos dias estaba a 129 ahora 27.239 invirtiendo en cosillas asi es como uno acumula sin meter mas FIAT aunque claro ya con mas de 2.000 monedas en CMC es mas "loteria".


Black friday

Ledger nano s al 50% con todos los token que tiene disponible sin duda alguna una gran compra.


----------



## paketazo (23 Nov 2018)

Alguno sigue de cerca la batalla de BCH?

Veis algún sentido útil lo que está haciendo o es solo una medición de poyas en toda regla.?

Lo digo desde el desconocimiento, quizá en alguna de ellas haya gran porvenir, y potencial futuro.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (24 Nov 2018)

Bueno, creo que llegamos a estos niveles a principios de año antes de la subida aquella hasta 12.000 de febrero o marzo, no?


----------



## p_pin (24 Nov 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno sigue de cerca la batalla de BCH?
> 
> Veis algún sentido útil lo que está haciendo o es solo una medición de poyas en toda regla.?
> 
> ...




Batalla de hash... una muy cara batalla de egos:

Guerra civil de Bitcoin Cash: a una semana de su bifurcación | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas

Poder de minado, en gris Bch antes del fork, tras el fork en amarillo BcashABC, moradito BcashSV







Se puede comprobar que el poder de minado está muy cerca de haberse duplicado (pero en dos cadenas independientes), las dos nuevas cadenas tienen un poder similar al que tenía Bcash antes del fork, es decir doble poder de minado... pero con la cotización de ambas muy por debajo

Este es un estudio del Exchange Bitmex, ambas cadenas arrojan pérdidas:
BABC: USD 1.282.707
BSV: USD 2.160.916







La diferencia en pérdidas entre las nuevas cadenas es por la cotización:
BABC cotiza a : 228$ (en el momento del estudio)
BSV cotiza a : 45$ (en el momento del estudio)

Pero la cuestión está en que como están más que picados uno con otro, compiten por ver qué cadena es más larga,... y por tanto se debaten en la tesitura de "arrojar la toalla" o "perder pasta", especialmente BSV que a una dificultad similar, cotiza muy por debajo

Hay que añadir que la rentabilidad de minar BTC es superior a ambas, más de un 47% (lo que es una pasada). Dicho de otro forma, los que están minando BABC o BSV es por "ideales" por decirlo de alguna manera


----------



## paketazo (24 Nov 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Batalla de hash... una muy cara batalla de egos:
> 
> [
> 
> ...




Buen resumen, yo he estado leyendo también algunas cosas respecto al fork, y sobre todo a los que apoyan uno y otro bando, que a primera vista y como comentas parecen apoyos de conveniencia pensando en una posición dominante cara el futuro de la que se lleve el gato al agua.

De entrada el rebote tras la bajada más fuerte lo lleva BCH SV, pero no le doy más valor del rebote especulativo de momento, pues no veo ningún motivo aparente más allá del diferencial de precio respecto a BCH ABC.

Ya entrando en aspectos técnicos, no acabo de pillar la versión Satoshi Vision y ese aumento de tamaño de bloque exagerado para llenar de aire bloques, me parece muy bien programar un aumento de bloques derivado de un aumento de la demanda de los mismos, pero aumentar ya...pues no sé...me pierdo algo.

En cuanto a ABC y l implantación de contratos inteligentes...pues poco más que añadir...esa moda era del 2017 como más tardar, y ya se han peleado muchos por ese castillo que de momento tampoco veo tan necesario y elemental para que sea implantado en BTC ABC.

Si hablamos de especulación pura, veo que habrá una batalla durante un tiempo, y parte de esa batalla a parte del hash o la longitud de la cadena, esta se dirimirá en aumentos de precio especulativos para traer atención y miradas, ya sea por parte de los pool de minado como de los propios exchangers para liquidar posiciones que no interesa poseer (una de las os cadenas de BCH).

Por eso veo plausibles infladas artificiales de precios de manera exagerada como ese 100% que ha realizado BCH SV desde mínimos de ayer.

Atentos, yo no me decanto por ninguna pues no tengo todos los datos y tanto siguen las dos años, como ambas son un montón de escoria, pero ya sabemos como funciona esto, de los escombros montan una torre.

Buenas noches.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Nov 2018)

Yo encuentro a faltar esos antiguos gráficos de Negro (solo hace 1 año), donde profetizaba a las criptos un mundo de color en donde Todos, nos jubilaríamos con 30 años con abundancia de putas, coca y barcos...va a ser que no...8:


----------



## matias331 (25 Nov 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yo tb hecho de menos aquellas fotos; *pero el tiempo pasó* ..:
> 
> 
> Y ahora a esperar que ocurre con los mineros, que no pueden pagar el recibo de la luz o los préstamos para montar la enormes granjas...., porque BTC puede realmente "quebrar", si los mineros no cobran.. su mordida.




todavia hay alternativas,...en Venezuela la luz es casi gratis....si estas en el circulo es gratis....seguiran minando sin duda


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Nov 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Yo encuentro a faltar esos antiguos gráficos de Negro (solo hace 1 año), donde profetizaba a las criptos un mundo de color en donde Todos, nos jubilaríamos con 30 años con abundancia de putas, coca y barcos...va a ser que no...8:



Las graficas, como antaño el lapiz, lo aguantan todo. :rolleye:


----------



## Pirro (25 Nov 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> “Un escritor nunca llega a escribir lo que él quisiera escribir, un libro más es en cierta medida un libro menos, menos en ese camino final de irte acercando al libro final y absoluto que nunca escribes” (Cortazar Julio)



“El homo sapiens no sapien nada” (Parroquiano borracho en bar de pueblo en Canarias)


----------



## plus ultra (26 Nov 2018)

Spoiler






paketazo dijo:


> Buen resumen, yo he estado leyendo también algunas cosas respecto al fork, y sobre todo a los que apoyan uno y otro bando, que a primera vista y como comentas parecen apoyos de conveniencia pensando en una posición dominante cara el futuro de la que se lleve el gato al agua.
> 
> De entrada el rebote tras la bajada más fuerte lo lleva BCH SV, pero no le doy más valor del rebote especulativo de momento, pues no veo ningún motivo aparente más allá del diferencial de precio respecto a BCH ABC.
> 
> ...







Como es habitual el tema "calidad" no suele el factor clave a la hora de que el mercado se decante por uno u otro proyecto,a nivel especulativo y por lo que párese BSV se esta llevando el gato al agua entre algunas cosas eso de la vision de satoshi confunde y el "aburrimiento" del mercado ha hecho que muchos vean un salvavidas para recuperar algo con la bajada de BTC especulando aquí,yo diría que aun le queda subida hasta ponerse a la par (yo no me meto).

La subida de Factom me párese bastante artificial he leído varias cosas desde integración en no se que empresa hasta la entrada en un gran exchange,ojo que si lo hace en binance podría dar un buen pelotazo.

Tenemos en BITTREX (ese gran exchange ) una serie de token con los que no pueden comerciar ciudadanos norteamericanos zil ost moc npxs iost medx,desconozco el motivo pero es un pasito mas para que utilicemos estos exchanges lo mínimo y nos decantemos por los descentralizados.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (27 Nov 2018)

Hay que tener en cuenta que también cuando vencen los futuros, los precios suelen caer.Imagino que ésto también habrá afectado de alguna manera.El miércoles,mañana,vencen los de CME
Visión general de Futuros Bitcoin CME (BTC) - Investing.com

Me corrijo...,parece que los datos de investing están mal.
Los futuros vencen el viernes,no el miércoles


BTC no está fuera de peligro Sin embargo, como los contratos de futuros de Bitcoin de CME expiran este viernes - CriptoPasion


----------



## besto (27 Nov 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Para terminar el albun de fotos horribles os traigo el mensual de BTC con medias de gran peso, MENSUALES, listas para dar una seria señal de vacaciones.. y vaya ud a saber si de enfermedad terminal.
> 
> MENSUAL
> 
> ...



Amigo, eres muy bueno, pero eres de extremos. La realidad nunca es blanca o negra siempre o casi siempre es gris. 
Terra se fue al infierno porque ya en el año 2000 era de lejos un proyecto muy por detrás de otros portales o buscadores que empezaban a despuntar.
Bitcoin de momento sigue siendo por mucho el mejor y casi diría único proyecto mínimamente sólido. El resto de criptos están bastante por detrás, sobre todo en usabilidad como moneda y aceptación por el mercado.
Yo creo que no es la muerte definitiva aunque sí que le costará remontar y no sé si volverá a niveles imposibles que antaño soñamos...
En cualquier caso mereció la pena la firsta, fue divertida y en un worst case, nos echaremos unas risas viendo como Mcfee se come su pene.


----------



## p_pin (28 Nov 2018)

Creo que una importante noticia.
En Bitfinex han anunciado que Tether tendrá su par con fiat; USD-USDT y EUR-EURT. Es decir se podrá pasar fiat a tether y viceversa, así como ingresar, comerciar o retirar tanto fiat como tether.


----------



## plus ultra (28 Nov 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Creo que una importante noticia.
> En Bitfinex han anunciado que Tether tendrá su par con fiat; USD-USDT y EUR-EURT. Es decir se podrá pasar fiat a tether y viceversa, así como ingresar, comerciar o retirar tanto fiat como tether.



Por que lo vez importante?

Esta claro que entradas de FIAT a criptos directamente es muy buena entrada para capitalizar el mundillo pero con USTD lo veo una atadura al FIAT mas dura,me explico: mi esperanza es pagar algún día con criptos sin llegar a pensar en FIAT,cuando uno va a pagar sus cosas no esta pensando en la paridad de ese momento del euro/dollar o euro/libra por ejemplo.


----------



## paketazo (28 Nov 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Por que lo vez importante?
> 
> Esta claro que entradas de FIAT a criptos directamente es muy buena entrada para capitalizar el mundillo pero con USTD lo veo una atadura al FIAT mas dura,me explico: mi esperanza es pagar algún día con criptos sin llegar a pensar en FIAT,cuando uno va a pagar sus cosas no esta pensando en la paridad de ese momento del euro/dollar o euro/libra por ejemplo.



Yo la única utilidad que le veo al USDT y demás sucedáneos, es vivir a la sombra de la especulación y el miedo.

Que BTC se va a 20K...nos cagamos de miedo pero no queremos pasar a $ por si viene el coco fiscal...usamos USDT para dormir tranquilos "tranquilos"

Si el USDT no existiera seguro que estaríamos en general en un mercado menos manipulado, pero la capacidad de estas monedas ancladas al $ y respaldadas por auditorias que no acaban de aparecer o convencer, no dejan de ser un FIAT criptográfico que mañana cuando nos levantemos puede ser humo puro y duro.

Yo para tener USDT, pues tengo USD directamente, así si el exchager casca, al menos puedo denunciar que me han robado $$, y no una coin creada de la nada y sin auditar...

En lo del uso final de las criptos estoy contigo...o bienes y servicios, o muerte :


----------



## p_pin (28 Nov 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> Por que lo vez importante?
> 
> Esta claro que entradas de FIAT a criptos directamente es muy buena entrada para capitalizar el mundillo pero con USTD lo veo una atadura al FIAT mas dura,me explico: mi esperanza es pagar algún día con criptos sin llegar a pensar en FIAT,cuando uno va a pagar sus cosas no esta pensando en la paridad de ese momento del euro/dollar o euro/libra por ejemplo.



Yo creo que quita algunas de las dudas que había sobre tether, si en el exchange mencionado ya se permite cambiar Tether por fiat, por encima de gustos personales, es una noticia que da confianza al usuario.

Una de las grandes críticas a Tether era que podría no estar respaldada por nada, que emitieran a su antojo, con esta medida tene su cambio 1a1 con dólares o euros. Y sería mucho más difícil emitir a su antojo


----------



## plus ultra (28 Nov 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pues ya me dirás cuando va a pasar eso si suben el bitcoin por la mañana un 20% y en 20 días lo bajan un 50% :XX: La gente piensa en dólares, euros o libras porque existe una relación relativamente constante entre una barra de pan y el euro.




Pasara cuando tenga que pasar si es que lo llega a hacer algún día,aquí tienes a uno que lo cree.

Mira los argentinos o peor aun los venezolanos y aplicale esa misma regla del % que comentas del BTC,ahora dile a un venezolana al que deseas comprar algo como prefieres que se lo pagues,en bolivares o en BTC? piensas que al euro no le puede pasar? desde el brexit la libra ha caido un 15% hace unas horas he leído que economistas calculan una perdida del 25% en unos meses si no hay acuerdo con la UE,aun no ha sido ratificado.

Una barra de pan "valdra" xxx satoshis cuando sus ingredientes "cuesten" xxx satoshis.


----------



## paketazo (28 Nov 2018)

Parece que BCH SV se desinfla...¿podrá el "verdadero" Satoshi & Co sacarse un as de la manga?

Saben que si no logran hacerse con una buena cuota de simpatizantes y de control del mercado en esta primera fase, caerán pronto en el olvido...¿Cuánta capacidad poseen realmente para manipular el mercado y los medios? ¿Cuántos exchangers tienen de su parte?...parece que unos pocos, pues los han admitido en un buen puñado para su trading 

Veremos lo que sucede, pero estoy casi seguro que no ha dicho la última palabra...al menos a nivel especulativo.

Here's What You Didn't Know About Bitcoin Cash SV (BCHSV) | MINEABLE.com

¿venderán BTC para comprar SV?...¿por qué esa relación inversa en el pump SV?

Un saludo


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (29 Nov 2018)

Todos mis ahorros NOOO!!


----------



## plus ultra (29 Nov 2018)

Quedan menos de 2 horas para que SIRIN ponga en venta su movil finney,la han cagado un poco hacerlo una semana despues del blackfriday pero bueno para la campaña navideña puede animarse,el movil solo se puede comprar con el token.

Como esta el mercado no creo que se convierta en un superventas, pero si la cosa se anima es un exelente reclamo cartera fria+movil espero que messi les haga un anuncio para navidades.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (30 Nov 2018)

Si alguien echa un ojo a Coinmarketcap y ve Napoleón como la moneda que más ha subido,que no se frote las manos.Ha habido una compra en Idax muy por encima del precio que hay de oferta reál y como el Marketcap lo que te cuenta es el último movimiento...,pués parece que ha subido la leche.Es un ejemplo de lo fácil que es manipular precios de cara al Coinmarketcap.


----------



## paketazo (30 Nov 2018)

ojo hoy a fake Satoshi, y a su tweet:

On Friday at Coingeek week, I will be announcing a game changing new tech we have for SV.

Dr Craig Wright to Transform the Internet: Announcement at CoinGeek Week Conference, Friday, 30th November | Markets Insider

Supongo tratará de calentar el ambiente como mencioné el otro día, y en ello están.

Luego lo que dijo el exgerente este:

Ex gerente de Reddit cree que Bitcoin SV puede llegar a 1.000.000 de dólares

Pues menuda lumbrera el tío...claro que si todas desaparecen y queda solo una que sea adoptada es plausible que se vaya a 1.000.000$ la pieza, pero la otra opción de 0 es igual de plausible.

Veremos lo que pasa, pero hoy de nuevo el patrón inverso...BTC baja y SV sube, creo que hay manipulación como dije, y pienso que Craig y X Charles, amén de Binance muy probablemente van a lanzar algún órdago para cambiar alguna regla del juego. 

Por lo demás, el resto del mercado mirando de cerca los mínimos anuales y lejos todavía de poder afirmar que se ha consolidado un suelo.

Por cierto Factom desde que la mencionamos por aquí hace unos días ha marcado un 3X, enhorabuena a los afortunados.

Buen día.


----------



## Bucanero (4 Dic 2018)

Buenas noches a todos.

La verdad es que no esperaba que bajara de los 4800-4500 y bajó. La verdad es que tengo que ser cabezón pero que lo sigo viendo oportunidad de compra los precios actuales, ahora que hasta donde quieren tirarlos ni idea. La única pista creo que "fiable", la dijo el chino de Litecoin. Donde dijo que teníamos que estar dispuestos a ver a Litecoin en o sobre los 20 dolares. Como money no quiero meter más pues a esperar. Ahora que si llega sobre los 20 dolares el litecoin pues me lo pensaré y quizás le meta un poco. Miseria pero por eso de jugarme algo.

Pienso que están tratando de asustarnos para que claudiquemos. Quizás sea el fin de las criptomonedas, pero como dijo creo negrofuturo, las he aprovisionado como si lo hubiese todo perdido. 

Suerte a todos y espero que el tema mejore. De momento me dedicaré a otros menesteres. Echo de menos los días de vino y rosas jejeje

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (5 Dic 2018)

Y waves subiendo de rally en plena caída crypto.Hace ya tiempo tuve unas cuantas,pero me deshice de ellas.Alguien que las siga sabe el por qué de ésta subida?


----------



## calopez (5 Dic 2018)

Continuamos en
* Especulación con ALTCOINS V


----------

